# When Did I Get Voted Off of Skinny Island & Why is This Fat Shadow Stalking Me?



## Dizneydawn

*Hi all!  This is the "Skinny Island" Castaway info post and I am updating this intro because after review - a few things have changed that need to be addressed and many here deserve recognition for their hard work and dedication to this thread but most importantly to themselves.

Since the start of the thread in the beginning of February!   We have lost a total of 179.3 pounds so far!!!

That is the total loss for our group taken strictly on weight lost since each member has joined.  Even if that was only 2 weeks ago!!!  We also only utilize current Castaway's weights to get that number.  So if someone joined and for whatever reason dropped away, their loss while in the thread is not included!

Some people have came and went but many are here from the beginning and we want you all to know how much we love new members joining each week!!!*

A little intro about this thread:

For all those who asked me to start a new support group and for those who never have had the courage to join one before...I hope this is a place you can feel welcome to be yourself and commit to figuring out why you are here and what you need to work on to get to there.

There being Skinny Island! 

Now skinny is a variable that all of us have leverage to decide for ourselves what that constitutes.

For some - it may be the exact weight they are at now, just less inches.  A come to God moment that the muffin top is not a good look unless you happen to be a blueberry.  

For others - it means 20 pounds less and the ability to go to Blizzard Beach without the aid of the chair lifts.  To know you can zip your jeans without the aid of an industrial sized crane. 

For myself and some friends - it might be a loss of 100 pounds or more and a journey through a lifetime of insecurities and the reality that this weight did not happen over night so, no you can't be a size 8 by spring break.  


Some of us have battled weight our entire lives and do not know what skinny island ever felt like.  We were voted off before be set foot on the shore.

Others were woken up to the noise of the seagulls as we lie adrift on a raft.  Not quite sure when it happened but very aware we were not in Kansas anymore.

A few of us fought the battle with denial as we dug our heels in the sand with doughnuts and Mac and Cheese spilling out of the corners of our mouth.  Refusing to admit the Titanic is sinking even as the "highest I will ever weigh" amount keeps inching up.  

Then - with one swift move - we were hoisted into the abyss and the island was not even in sight anymore.

I want this thread to be the place you feel able to talk about your struggles and your successes.  Your kicking hind end days and the days you need your hind end kicked.

One thing I know is that being babied and coddled - is not the way back to skinny island.  Not even the trail back to looking good lagoon.

So I am asking all of us here to make the commitment to be honest and expect honest feedback.  In the times you need us to say, "awesome job," and the times you need to hear, "are you actually believing your stuff cause I am not!"

I may not have lost the weight I should have lost in the last two years journey since I admitted to myself that the "Fat Shadow" following me is indeed me... but I have learned a lot about accepting myself and knowing that the inner part of my self sabotage and food choices can only change when I decide to look in the whole mirror - not just neck down.

That means being honest when I screw up and not run.  That means being honest with myself when I do not exercise.  That means being honest with myself and figuring out why I self destruct when it happens.

The food is just a symptom.  The why will get you to the reason.

So come along!  

There is no right or wrong plan to be on, exercise program to enjoy or too much or too little to lose to be included.

Plans for this thread:

*#1  On Monday's, those wanting to be included in the group tally, will report your  weight.  This will be done by sending me your starting weight and then the consecutive weeks, your actual new weight.  Please do not send me your plus or minus for the week.  It is easier to do the math and not look up last week's weight if I only have 2 numbers to deal with.  Thanks!!!!!

*Send to my p.m. box please Monday mornings.  I try and post them by Tuesday mornings.  If you forget to send me your weight, I will send you a P.M.  If I don;t have it by the time I post - I will simply put an X in your loss area and you can get me it next week!


Nobody but me will see your actual numbers.  I will not post your weight on the boards.

What I will post is a list of everyone here and how they did so far for the time on our thread.  Then also the total for everyone as a group.

#2  The second half of posting, is many choose to post our individual week loss on Mondays on the thread itself.  Most use the format of a   "-2.4" or "up 1.3" or "Same" for example.

This means we can all support the person who might be faltering (I know I have needed it huge in the past) and really keep motivating whoever is on a  roll.  

This is a weight loss thread as much as it is a support group and I know I need that accountability and hope you all find it positive as well.

#3  For every 5 pounds you lose, you get to add a picture representing skinny island for your siggie if you would like.  I post them after each week so you can simply find what you have earned and copy and paste it in your signature area.  We have some people who have lost 20 pounds and have 4 pictures in their signature area!!!!   

*#4 Let's talk about inches.  I am a huge proponent for knowing how our body is changing because many times inches mean more than that number on the scale.  So I will be keeping track of my inches lost as well.*

The key to that is having someone you trust, measure you and only one person.  That way they will tend to measure you in the same spot every month.

*Hips, waist, thigh, bicep, and chest* will be the areas I keep track of.  (If I could figure out a way to measure my chin(s) I would do that too! )

Inches for those interested, will simply be gathered on the FIRST MONDAY of the month.  Sometimes it will fall on one of the last days of the previous month - just depends on the week and the dates!  I will send out a reminder for that the weekend before.  You can send it to me with your weights.

*I have not been the best about this and is a personal goal of mine to start back with it Monday, May 31st!!!!*


*#5  Tracking our food: (optional as well)

Thursday is the day we start as the beginning of a week of tracking.  (For me it was simply easier to not have so many things to tabulate on a Monday!)  

The goal is to post here your tracking for food, however you want, 5 out of the next 7 days.  Some do just calories, some do WW points, some do food journal's and some do calories and food journal's.

If you get 5 out of seven days, you get a tracking pic.  For each consecutive week - you will add a x2, x7 etc... next to the pic to represent weeks total you achieved this goal.



#6  When you post on here for the first time, I will enter you in the ensemble intro I will have in post 2.  A cheat sheet of names for easy reference.
I would like to know you all a bit better so please, let us know about you by copy and pasting these questions into your intro.

First Name and Screen name:
What your Goal Is for Fitness:
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:
Favorite Good Food for You:
Favorite Form of Exercise:
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:
Family:


I can't wait to see our results and I can't wait to see Skinny Island in our sights again. *


----------



## Dizneydawn

Castaway's Roll Call:

Dis Name		Name
Dizneydawn - Dawn
Grumpyyoungguy -	Dan





Stitchfan23 - Heather





Stacybaeasm - Stacy

MulanUSAF - Leen





gellybean - Aimee





Leash - Alicia

MNdisneygirl - Sheree





luvsJack - Sharon
PixiePlanner - Jessica
Shellabell	 - Michelle
ski_mom - Becky

eliz 991 - Elizabeth





(on the right)

ancestry - Allison

Hanutedmansionmommna - Michele






Duchie - 	Barb
Mom2Faith -Amy

tlenzendorf - Tricia





CrabbyyetLovable - Amy
albertamommyof4 - Tammy
peacemickeylovers	-Lisa
njtinkmom - Gina

LittlePeppers - Jennifer





2_Eagle_Mom -Jane





njcarita - Cary





zoegirl - 	Bree

officereg	-Sara





Octoberbeauty - Sherry





Scrappy_Tink - Kelly





pipersmom - Amanda





 (on right)

stayhomemom77 - Julie





pwmitch237 - Patrick





GaRain - Lara





lizzyb5280 - Elizabeth





adnilele -	Danielle
anna114 - Anna
graciejane - Grace


----------



## Dizneydawn

First Name and Screen name:  Dizneydawn - Dawn (real original!)
What your Goal Is for Fitness:  I have a few.  I want to lose a total of 129 pounds but I am breaking that up into 2 chunks.  The first one I am really celebrating after I lose 74 pounds because I will be at the lowest weight I have been at in probably 9 years!
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:  I am a Carb junkie. 
Favorite Good Food for You:  I love avocado's!
Favorite Form of Exercise:  Water Aerobics!
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  I want to be able to go into a store and have a bevy of options I look good in.  Wear a smimsuit and not look on the beach or water park for someone fatter than myslef to make me feel better.
Family:  I am engaged to the love of my life.  His Name is Dan.  Hopefully he will be here also.  I have three kids (2 boys and a girl in the middle.)  Treyner - 19, Carsyn - 16 and Baylor - 14.  They drive me crazy and I would not want it any other way!


----------



## stitchfan23

Hi Dawn,
Hope you don't mind me jumping in here but I have been following your trip report and i saw this and said "Self this is what you need!", so here I am...

First Name and Screen name: Stitchfan23, Heather
What your Goal Is for Fitness:I would like to loose 100lbs but I have decided to break it into 25lb instalments because honestly 100 is just too big a number and seems so far off.  25 is a number I can handle. My last fitness goal would be to be able to play with my niece and nephew without always having to take a break or sit on the sidelines because I am so out of breath
Food that Gives you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:eating out in general.  I don't like to cook and we eat out a lot which I am trying to change
Favorite Good Food for You:I love fruit (but I don't really eat it - go figure)
Favorite Form of Exercise:swimming, but I don't feel comfortble doing it
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:I don't care what the number on the scale says if I can go into any store and buy what I like I will be one happy lady.  I would also love to look at a picture of myself and see ME not this protruding CHIN!
Family:My darling husband, both the biggest pain in my a$$ and the love of my life .  We can't have children so my four legged on will do


----------



## Jasperann

Awesome title!  You are so talented with that kind of stuff.  

First Name and Screen name: Amy and Jasperann
What your Goal Is for Fitness: Loose about 125 or so...  But I think I will just tackle the first 50 then move on to the rest.  So really 50, 50, and 25.  
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: That would be drinking Coca-cola.  I'm going to have to cut out the caffeine, or I just won't be able to not drink it.  Can anyone say addiction?
Favorite Good Food for You: Cucumbers and Green Peppers as long as they are not over ripe I can eat those all day!  Yummmy!
Favorite Form of Exercise: Elliptical Machine 
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: I would love to go to Cedar Point and fit on all of the roller coasters, even the ones they make for the very skinny people.  That and shop for clothes in a normal store. 
Family:  I live with my high school sweet heart Eric(I know it says DH but DDP stands for something else on here...  We have a lovely 13 year old (Brittany) and a 3 year old (Alexander but we call him Xander) together and we went our separate ways for a few years (after our DD was born) and have our awesome middle DD's (Emily we call her Emma (should have just named her Emma honestly) and Kelsey) to show for it.  Not sure what I would do with out those two girls in my life so I'm glad we took our break.   Even though we can do without each of their respective parents.  (They are both flakes, the type that shouldn't have even thought of becoming parents.  But at the same time without them we wouldn't have our girls. ) No one else in my immediate family has any kind of weight problems... they are all on skinny island without me.  But not for long!

Can't wait to get started...  I'm kinda afraid of the scale, but it can only go down from here!  Dawn do you want all the stuff by Monday morning or before??  Thanks for starting this great thread!


----------



## Dizneydawn

stitchfan23 said:


> Hi Dawn,
> Hope you don't mind me jumping in here but I have been following your trip report and i saw this and said "Self this is what you need!", so here I am...
> Heck NO!  Please join!  Glad you are motivated enough to join!  That is the first start!



I fixed the fubared question BTW on what you have a hard time staying away from...sorry I did not catch the typo!

I get the 25 pound increment goal!  Very smart!  If you love to swim...get thee to water aerobics.  Just suck it up and do it. After the first day - heck the first 3 minutes...you will be so busy worrying about not drowning...you won't be thinking who is watching or thinking what.

The truth is unless you are a Playboy Bunny - nobody looks their best in a suit so it's just varrying degrees of flab and nobody judges because they are so busy trying to suck in their own gut.

The Y I attend has the whole bank of treadmills above the pool.  I at first thought I would die versus entertain them with my juggling flubber.  Now...I know they are sweating their hind ends off and have more to do than focus on me.

That is the curse of the flab.  It makes you think you are this revolving center of chub in everyone's universe.  

The Truth - not so much!  Thank Goodness!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Jasperann said:


> Awesome title!  You are so talented with that kind of stuff.
> It has been haunting me till the very end!  Glad you like it!
> Can't wait to get started...  I'm kinda afraid of the scale, but it can only go down from here!  Dawn do you want all the stuff by Monday morning or before??  Thanks for starting this great thread!



Yes - you can e-mail me now your stats or through the weekend!

I am either afraid or obsessed with the scale.  The inches though - was a huge a-ha for me in when I lost 54 pounds.

Just ditch the coke.  Honestly - if you turn it into a water obsession - you will be better off.  That though may be impossible just like I find things impossible and would rather have something in moseration than none at all.

You have to know yourself though.  Some things I cannot have even a smell of or I lose my ever loving mind.  So can you do moderation or will moderation lead you to gluttony?  Your call.

And I get the rollercoaster thing.  Fear of restaurant booths is right up there for me as well!


----------



## Jasperann

Dizneydawn said:


> I am either afraid or obsessed with the scale.  The inches though - was a huge a-ha for me in when I lost 54 pounds.
> 
> Just ditch the coke.  Honestly - if you turn it into a water obsession - you will be better off.  That though may be impossible just like I find things impossible and would rather have something in moseration than none at all.
> 
> You have to know yourself though.  Some things I cannot have even a smell of or I lose my ever loving mind.  So can you do moderation or will moderation lead you to gluttony?  Your call.
> 
> And I get the rollercoaster thing.  Fear of restaurant booths is right up there for me as well!



I know about the obsession with the scale.  In fact when I have that obsession I tend to loose a lot of weight.  I lost about 40 pounds a year and a half ago.  I weighed myself daily... lots of times... right when I woke up, after eating breakfast, after going into the bathroom, I even moved the scale to the living room and would weigh myself when I walked by.    (Yes I know that some would say that's crazy... probably is.  But if it works then I'll do it again. Maybe I could put it in front of the fridge and weigh myself if I think about over indulging in ice cream. )  The plus of this is that I began to understand what food did to me and that the number varies a lot during the day and week.  The downfall is that I think I developed OCD about it.  Eric actually took my scale away from me once.   I was doing great during that time though and then I hit a road block and my lovely 13 year old started to be hard on me... even if I ate just one piece of dark chocolate.  It's like she thought she turned into my mom.    But it really did have an effect on me just saying forget it.  Sad but true.  Guess that is one of my biggest obstacles is the people judging me thing.  I tend to want to say F you...I'll do what I want, even if I agree with the person.  

I know that drinking even diet Coke would be bad for me.  Honestly having pop in my house is bad for me.  No will power when it comes to that.  I do love water with ice in it though so I will just have to turn into a fish for the next few days and then I'll be good again.


----------



## stitchfan23

I know I need to just jump in and get my feet wet (no pun intended) into the pool.  I have done water arobics a few years ago and enjoyed it a lot.  

I have 3 large problems in my life that I need to get straighten out and one of them isn't going anywhere so I need to learn within myself not to help him become an enabler.  Yes my DH Joe is an enabler!  I ask him to be tough on me but when i crave soemthing he caves in and goes and gets it for me.  I need to stop asing him for things and fight through the cravings myself.  My second problem is that my last 2 trips to the world have been in a wheelchair.  I have a disk in my back that likes to pop out every 5 years or so and I spend 2 years trying to get it back into place.  I have been pain free for about 4 months now and have to stop telling myself that I can't do something because I am scared to hurt my back when in reality it is just that I am too lazy to do the thing in the first place.  My 3rd thing is that I don't eat!  There I have said it and I know it is true.  It is almost noon and I haven't had anything to eat today.  I can go (and do) most days without eating breakfast or lunch (I work from home so I should be able to eat) and then I eat dinner and then all I want to do is eat all night because I am so hungry.  I will break this habbit.

Thanks for this thread and I am working on the things above and they say it takes 2 weeks to break and old habit and form a new one so here goes.


----------



## Jasperann

stitchfan23 said:


> I know I need to just jump in and get my feet wet (no pun intended) into the pool.  I have done water arobics a few years ago and enjoyed it a lot.
> 
> I have 3 large problems in my life that I need to get straighten out and one of them isn't going anywhere so I need to learn within myself not to help him become an enabler.  *Yes my DH Joe is an enabler!  I ask him to be tough on me but when i crave soemthing he caves in and goes and gets it for me.  I need to stop asing him for things and fight through the cravings myself.*  My second problem is that my last 2 trips to the world have been in a wheelchair.  I have a disk in my back that likes to pop out every 5 years or so and I spend 2 years trying to get it back into place.  I have been pain free for about 4 months now and have to stop telling myself that I can't do something because I am scared to hurt my back when in reality it is just that I am too lazy to do the thing in the first place.  My 3rd thing is that I don't eat!  There I have said it and I know it is true.  It is almost noon and I haven't had anything to eat today.  I can go (and do) most days without eating breakfast or lunch (I work from home so I should be able to eat) and then I eat dinner and then all I want to do is eat all night because I am so hungry.  I will break this habbit.
> 
> Thanks for this thread and I am working on the things above and they say it takes 2 weeks to break and old habit and form a new one so here goes.



Joe sounds just like my Eric.  He loves me how I am and just wants me to be happy.  So I guess that is why he caves, but I'm sure I'd be much happier if he stayed firm.  Although at the time I don't agree with myself.  

I stepped on my scale.  I don't like the number at all.  It is pretty depressing really.  I'm so so glad that this thread was started today.  I've been getting really bad with my eating in the last month or so.  

I'm going to the store to buy the new Biggest loser game.  I was reading about it on here yesterday and thought it sounded pretty good.  I will let you all know what I think of it.  Maybe it will encourage me a little more too.  I'm pretty competitive and don't want to be voted off...


----------



## Dizneydawn

stitchfan23 said:


> I have 3 large problems in my life that I need to get straighten out and one of them isn't going anywhere so I need to learn within myself not to help him become an enabler.  Yes my DH Joe is an enabler!  I ask him to be tough on me but when i crave soemthing he caves in and goes and gets it for me.  I need to stop asing him for things and fight through the cravings myself.  I get this one 100%  Dan is too good to me in some ways and not strong enough to kick my @ss when I need it other times!    My 3rd thing is that I don't eat!  There I have said it and I know it is true.  It is almost noon and I haven't had anything to eat today.  I can go (and do) most days without eating breakfast or lunch (I work from home so I should be able to eat) and then I eat dinner and then all I want to do is eat all night because I am so hungry.  I will break this habbit.
> I am right there with you as I look at what to eat.  I know better too!
> Thanks for this thread and I am working on the things above and they say it takes 2 weeks to break and old habit and form a new one so here goes.


Together...here goes!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

I'm here.  I made it!  Stressful morning already.  Here we go!

First Name and Screen name: Stacybaeasm or just Stacy
What your Goal Is for Fitness:By the time I am done, I want to lose 200 pounds. *gasp* Did I just say that outloud????  My more immediate goal is 75 pounds by the time I turn 40.
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:Carbs, especially any kind of bread
Favorite Good Food for You: Yeah...this is why I weigh what I do.  I don't really like anything unless you count bananas.  Never met a vegetable I liked.  Never.
Favorite Form of Exercise:My favorite is swimming BUT I can't afford a gym so I have to make do with the workout room in my apartment complex.  Right now, the treadmill and I are becoming frenimies.
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:First, to be able to buy clothes from The Gap and to own a pair of jeans.  Second is to finally buy a pair of those really high heels.
Family:Single, no kids, no pets.  I don't even have a plant.

Dawn, thanks for getting this started.  I am excited!!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Dawn - just popped on to wish you all the best.  And to make sure that my pushing at you didn't precipitate this new thread.  I hope not.  

Regardless, all the best to you.

Lisa


----------



## Dizneydawn

lisaviolet said:


> Dawn - just popped on to wish you all the best.  And to make sure that my pushing at you didn't precipitate this new thread.  I hope not.
> 
> Regardless, all the best to you.
> 
> Lisa



Heck no!  There was just a bunch of people who wanted a fresh place to start there journey and I had been asked to start one!  The Goddesses are an awesome group of people - just a bit intimidating to some who feel like they are starting a book on page 9,681 versus page 1!

That is all and I will be at both places!  You are a Gem and one of the reasons I am able to really be honest with myself!  I love you for that more than you know!


----------



## lisaviolet

Dizneydawn said:


> Heck no!  There was just a bunch of people who wanted a fresh place to start there journey and I had been asked to start one!  The Goddesses are an awesome group of people - just a bit intimidating to some who feel like they are starting a book on page 9,681 versus page 1!
> 
> That is all and I will be at both places!  You are a Gem and one of the reasons I am able to really be honest with myself!  I love you for that more than you know!



Okay, exhaling.  Although I still would have chosen my route to say something - it's nice to know I didn't make you feel unwelcomed or something.  

Gotcha.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Stacybaeasm said:


> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:First, to be able to buy clothes from The Gap and to own a pair of jeans.  Second is to finally buy a pair of those really high heels.I love me some heels.  Fat feet and heels are a no go though!
> Family:Single, no kids, no pets.  I don't even have a plant.
> I can mail you a dead one if you want!
> Dawn, thanks for getting this started.  I am excited!!!!



Me too!


----------



## Dizneydawn

lisaviolet said:


> Okay, exhaling.  Although I still would have chosen my route to say something - it's nice to know I didn't make you feel unwelcomed or something.
> Not even a millimeter's worth of unwelcome!
> Gotcha.



I need my hair done again - well over a month ago but whose counting!  I will have to post some pics when it's all done! Just for you!


----------



## MulanUSAF

Hi Dawn, I followed your link in the TR and here I am.  I've looked at other WISH threads in the past but always felt like intruding on a private party... so I'm glad to have the opportunity to join in at the beginning.  Thanks for starting the thread and I LOVE the title.

First Name and Screen name: Leen and MulanUSAF
What your Goal Is for Fitness: Lose about 40 lbs and go back to the body I had when I was in the air force.  I also want to be fit enough to run 5Ks at a decent pace and maybe try and finish a triathlon at some point in the future.
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Junk food... chips, fries, pizza, candy, etc.  If it's bad for me, I probably can't stop eating it. 
Favorite Good Food for You: I like most fruits, but generally too lazy to do the whole wash, cut, peel routine to make them edible. 
Favorite Form of Exercise: I enjoy swimming but I hate the chlorine smell that clings to my hair afterwards.  I usually just go to the fitness center and spend an hour on the elliptical. 
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Buy some new jeans that are not in double digits, or clothing that doesn't have "L" or "X" on the label.  I also want to join up with the Team In Training program, but right now I feel so self-conscious since I'm in terrible shape compared to the regulars who are hard core marathon runners.
Family:Single, but currently raising my teenage little brother.  I also have a pet bunny who should probably join this thread too.  He is well on his way to a triple chin and can barely squeeze his furry bunny butt into the litter pan.


----------



## shannn

First Name and Screen name:shannn or shannon 

What your Goal Is for Fitness: I want to lose 140 pounds. Did I just write that rather large number???

Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:Everything! I'm a volume eater. There's something about me that just won't stop eating even when I know I should. 

Favorite Good Food for You:I love food, and that includes food that's good for me! I love avocados, asparagus, broccoli, carrots, fresh green beans.... 

Favorite Form of Exercise:When I was doing it regularly, I really did like the elliptical/treadmill. Now that I've let myself go completely again, it's torture. I do like to swim. BUT mostly I HATE to sweat!!!

What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:Feel good about myself, feel sexy again (hope I'm not offensive to anyone, but right now I can't imagine how my husband can even want to with me!), play more with my kids, have choices of places to shop, buy clothes because I love them not because they come in my size, get off my diabetes/cholesteral/bloodpressure medications...

Family:I live with my mom who's undergoing chemo right now, my husband of 17 years Sam, my 8 year old son Morgan, and my 6 year old daughter Lily

So, my place in this journey is very different from most people's right now. I am 2 months away from sending in my paperwork to my insurance company to get approved for weight-loss surgery. The surgery I'm planning on having is called a BPD-DS (Bilopancreatic diversion with duodenal switch.) They will decrease the size of my stomach and then a large amount of my intestines will be bypassed so I won't absorb as much of my food. In order to have my surgery, I had to have a psychiatric evaluation, attempt support group meetings, and complete a 6 month doctor supervised diet. I have 2 more appointments~ March & April~ left before we can ask for insurance approval. Then hopefully we will schedule my surgery for the beginning of the summer. 

I need to show some compliance to the diet and begin to work on the exercise that I'll need to do after the surgery. I don't know how strict I'll be with myself, but I do need someplace to hold myself accountable. 

I hope y'all will still allow me to join the group, even though I'm taking a different path.


----------



## gellybean

First Name and Screen name: gellybean aka Aimee

What your Goal Is for Fitness: to feel good about myself!! I need to lose 10 lbs..... about 10 times !  I also need to figure out a way to maintain!!!! I've lost weight countless times. I'm actually 30 lbs lighter now than my heaviest weight. But I have to figure out a way to maintain it and stop the yo-yo'ing.

Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: everything. Mainly carbs and fast food. But there isn't just one thing I crave or pig out on. I love food. Food is a central part of my life. I watch it on TV, I read menus, I plan restaurants when we go on vacation as much as I plan anything else.

Favorite Good Food for You: I like a lot of veggies and fruit, yogurt, oatmeal, and water! With lots of ice!

Favorite Form of Exercise: NONE! That's a goal. To figure out an exercise I like.

What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: To be able to buy clothes in any department store, not just Lane Bryant or the plus size section. To be able to go to any event, any restaurant or venue or party or whatever and not make out the fat plan before I go. Where can I sit, how can I fit across the room between those chairs without bumping a b o o b into someone's champagne glass etc!!

Family: I'm a SAHM mom, married to a wonderful man who happens to be a chef. Which is both good and bad! He is doing weight watchers with me, and we have come up with some yummy healthy recipes, I'd be happy to share. I am looking forward to hearing what everyone else comes up with eating wise! 
I have two boys, ages 7 and 2. Love them dearly! DS7 learns all about healthy eating and exercise in school so he's very supportive and the 2 year old will eat anything so that helps with the whole healthy eating business. 

I've been overweight most of my life but unlike most stories you hear on TV, I don't know why. I haven't been able to identify my 'demon' in my past that pushed me toward food. And I consider myself a fairly instrospective person. So thats a goal of mine too! Like Dawn said, you have to look at the whole reflection, not just the neck down.

Thanks for doing this Dawn!!!!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Shannon
Well, I can't speak for everyone but I love that you are doing the surgery and are still here.  My brother did one of those surgeries and he needed/still needs a lot of support.  I hope we can be that for you.  I have contemplated the surgery myself but a)There isn't enough down time in my job to do the surgery and recovery and b)even if there was, I couldn't AFFORD to take off the time.  I'm excited for you though (and nervous because all surgery makes me a bit nervous.  Guess I'll never have any plastic surgery done).  And even with the surgery, it's still about relearning how and what to eat.  If you help me muddle through, I'll help you.  That's what I love about this thread!


----------



## Dizneydawn

MulanUSAF said:


> Hi Dawn, I followed your link in the TR and here I am.  I've looked at other WISH threads in the past but always felt like intruding on a private party... so I'm glad to have the opportunity to join in at the beginning.  Thanks for starting the thread and I LOVE the title.
> Glad you linked and glad you are here!
> Family:Single, but currently raising my teenage little brother.  I also have a pet bunny who should probably join this thread too.  He is well on his way to a triple chin and can barely squeeze his furry bunny butt into the litter pan.


Good for you for being there for your brother!  I have a Jenny Craig reject cat myself so I get the ample animal issue!


shannn said:


> First Name and Screen name:[SIZE="4
> Favorite Form of Exercise:[COLOR="DarkGreen"]When I was doing it regularly, I really did like the elliptical/treadmill. Now that I've let myself go completely again, it's torture. I do like to swim. BUT mostly I HATE to sweat!!![/COLOR]That's why I like the water aerobics- if you sweat you dunk and it's done!
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:Feel good about myself, feel sexy again (hope I'm not offensive to anyone, but right now I can't imagine how my husband can even want to with me!) New rule - everybody has personal issues and self issues with weight loss so I am here to say that anything goes to bring up that you are dealing with and if anyone has an issue or personal offense to it - they can head out.  They can be voted to F OFF Island!
> 
> I need to show some compliance to the diet and begin to work on the exercise that I'll need to do after the surgery. I don't know how strict I'll be with myself, but I do need someplace to hold myself accountable.
> 
> I hope y'all will still allow me to join the group, even though I'm taking a different path.



Different Path for each of us.  Not one will be the same and you can help educate us and enlighten us on your journey and maybe there will be some who decide it is for them and maybe it will motivate others who don't want to face the should I or shouldn't I surgery question!  


gellybean said:


> Holy carptastic! How am I just now finding this and it's already on page 2! I'm here! Going back to read everything now!!


I was going to call but I figured you were doing something busy like getting a *Brazilian *so I did not want to interupt your personal time!   


Stacybaeasm said:


> Shannon
> Well, I can't speak for everyone but I love that you are doing the surgery and are still here.
> 
> And even with the surgery, it's still about relearning how and what to eat.  If you help me muddle through, I'll help you.  That's what I love about this thread!



Well said Fred!  I couldn't agree more!


----------



## gellybean

I edited my previous post to my info post! Sorry for any confusion!!

Just wanted to add -

Shannon -

  



Weight loss is a difficult journey, no matter what route you take!! I think it's great that you are taking such a brave step toward getting healthy. Which is what all of us are really doing, right? Taking the first step!


Good luck Shannon!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

gellybean said:


> I edited my previous post to my info post! Sorry for any confusion!!
> *Thanks for the info - Does that mean you were not getting a brazillian ghostrider?  *



Have you guys thought of your sexy soap opera name for Skinny Island?

Add the street you grew up on to your first pet's name.

*Mine - is Cricket Blaisdell  *

My PITA sister would be
207th Ct W  Bear

Fit's her!


----------



## gellybean

Well.......



I do have a lady doctor appt next week!


AHEM



But no, my skinny island will be located far away from Brazil!!




I think my name would be Lily Ranch.



Very southern Texas Belle of me, doncha think?


----------



## MulanUSAF

Dizneydawn said:


> Have you guys thought of your sexy soap opera name for Skinny Island?
> 
> Add the street you grew up on to your first pet's name.
> 
> *Mine - is Cricket Blaisdell  *
> 
> My PITA sister would be
> 207th Ct W  Bear
> 
> Fit's her!



Mine would be 12th Ave Bacon


----------



## stitchfan23

Mine would be Bannerman Molson 

Hey on a side note - I ate lunch today and have had 4 glasses of water  (Okay so I failed on breakfast but we all have to start somewhere)


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Does it matter what order the names are in?  If not, mine would be Sheba Paffrath.  Not bad.

so, in the spirit of being honest, I posted here and then went to our work Superbowl bar-b-que.  I had a hamburger, chips, brownie, and gooey butter cake.  Yep, I'm off to a great start with more "bad" calories coming through the superbowl.  The good news is that I have been hard at it since I got back from Christmas so I lost 4 pounds already and have 3 solid weeks in the gym.  I would have more, but work keeps getting in the way.  After this weekend, though, who wants to bet that I have put that 4 pounds back on???  And this is why I need a place to be accountable!


----------



## Dizneydawn

gellybean said:


> Well.......
> 
> 
> 
> I think my name would be Lily Ranch.
> 
> 
> 
> Very southern Texas Belle of me, doncha think?


texas belle or slaw sauce! 


MulanUSAF said:


> Mine would be 12th Ave Bacon


Maple or original?  


stitchfan23 said:


> Mine would be Bannerman Molson
> What kind of animal was Molson?
> Hey on a side note - I ate lunch today and have had 4 glasses of water  (Okay so I failed on breakfast but we all have to start somewhere)


Great Job!  


Stacybaeasm said:


> Does it matter what order the names are in?  If not, mine would be Sheba Paffrath.  Not bad.
> I am assuming Paffrath is the street - so you would be Paffrath Sheba - sounds like a warrior princess!  What drunken stupor was the name paffrath designed from?  Sounds like Sylvester the Cat on Vodka!
> so, in the spirit of being honest, I posted here and then went to our work Superbowl bar-b-que.  I had a hamburger, chips, brownie, and gooey butter cake.  Yep, I'm off to a great start with more "bad" calories coming through the superbowl.  The good news is that I have been hard at it since I got back from Christmas so I lost 4 pounds already and have 3 solid weeks in the gym.  I would have more, but work keeps getting in the way.  After this weekend, though, who wants to bet that I have put that 4 pounds back on???  And this is why I need a place to be accountable!



Go ahead - that is why we are honest and weigh in starts Monday - I thought give us a few days to get to know one another better - get honest and confortable and then we can slap the fat off!


----------



## Dizneydawn

OMG!  I just realized Carsyn - would be either Skunk Brittany or Brittany Skunk!

Sounds like a hooker with an itch! Or a new name for Cruella Deville!


----------



## askelton

First Name and Screen name: askelton- Angela
What your Goal Is for Fitness:  Honestly, I need to lose half of myself. Oy vey!
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:  I am a Carb junkie. So my problem too.  Meat is not my friend.
Favorite Good Food for You:  I do enjoy fruit but am too lazy to fix it.
Favorite Form of Exercise: I hate to sweat! Actually I looked at the class schedule for the YMCA, and I'd do water aerobics as well as Spin. As much as I don't like Spinning, if I'm working out, I want the most bang for my buck. 
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Being able to buy clothes at any store, getting off my BP and cholesterol meds. 
Family: Just my husband and me along with two spoiled cats.  My husband is in the Army and being deployed in April, and I so want to be skinnier than heavier when he gets back. Especially since all he'll have to do is work out when he's not on duty.   He was just gone for three weeks and I didn't cook at all whilst he was gone.  Instead I ate out of the freezer which is not healthy at all.




My name would be Wednesday San Augustine.


----------



## Leash

I'm in if you guys will let me board the boat to Skinny Island!

First Name and Screen name: Alicia  Leash
What your Goal Is for Fitness:I need to lose between 75 and 100 pounds. Acckk, knowing that in my head and actually seeing it written down is scary.
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Everything. Mainly carbs (especially pasta an bread) and strangely cheese. See I have some moderate lactose intolerance but I love cheese and can't seem to cut myself off from it.
Favorite Good Food for You: I love fruits and veggies and if I actually make myself I will take the time to get them all prepped so I can snack on them or cook with them.
Favorite Form of Exercise: None. I haven't done any really exercise in about a year and I don't remember anything that I actually liked doing before that.
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Really to be out of Plus Size clothing, I want to shop in the skinny girl section again!
Family:  My Husband Robert who gets on kicks to lose weight and once he loses some he loses interest and then gains it back and usually some extra. When he is in a weight loss mood he can be real supportive otherwise he's like a little evil nymph dancing around and offering me cake and pizza. Though I don't live with her I live next door to my mom. She has been on a weight loss crusade lately and rather than actually being supportive of me she gives me looks and makes little comments any time I eat something that she feels is inappropriate or when I don't exercise and that kind of thing make me want to collapse on the couch with a bag of chips.


I think my real problem is I just love food and seem to have no idea when to stop eating. I have been trying to eat less and thereby shrink my stomach and get full faster. That end of things is working ok so far but I am not seeing any really change on the scale so that is discouraging. As far as exercise I know I am lazy so not really motivated there to begin with. But then last year I dislocated my knee and had to have surgery to repair it. I did the physical therapy, that was kind of exercise but the only reason I broke a sweat was how out of shape I was to begin with. And the PT helped but I am still not back to normal and there are some things I still cannot do. Plus I am just so afraid of having my knee go out on me again that I talk myself out of trying something to see if I can do it. So having gone into all that I am really hoping that having this thread and being accountable to other people who are going through the same kind of stuff I am will help me get my big bottom in gear and lose this weight!
Thank you for starting this Dawn and I really look forward to talking to you guys as time progresses. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Dizneydawn

askelton said:


> Family: Just my husband and me along with two spoiled cats.  My husband is in the Army and being deployed in April, and I so want to be skinnier than heavier when he gets back. Especially since all he'll have to do is work out when he's not on duty.   He was just gone for three weeks and I didn't cook at all whilst he was gone.  Instead I ate out of the freezer which is not healthy at all.
> 
> 
> My cousin is  a Jag corps officer and there now so I get the hard part of being here.  His wife is one of the strongest people I know.
> 
> We can be your support group and your army boot!
> 
> My name would be Wednesday San Augustine.


Sound voluptuous! 


Leash said:


> I'm in if you guys will let me board the boat to Skinny Island!
> We are Noah's Arc!  Plenty of room!
> 
> 
> I think my real problem is I just love food and seem to have no idea when to stop eating.



I am telling you that Sparkpeople.com is a huge asset for me.  It tellms me how much I have eaten, the right amounts of what I have eaten etc.  How much protein, fat, carbs and calories I need to get to my goal weight.  It also gives me visuals of the breakdown of my food.

The biggest for me though - is entering the food BEFORE I eat it because when I face the facts of caloric value - half the time I say it is no not worth it and change my mind on what to eat.

Sounds like a lot of us here need a food prep day to help the excuse train get off the tracks!

I have been known to buy the food and if I don't prep it and put it away ready to eat - and just put it straight in the fridge...it gets in the trash all fuzzy and green 2 weeks later.  Such a waste!  I would be saving money spending the $1 extra for the washed and ready produce in tha case!

So my rule is - home and prepped then put away.


----------



## disneediva

Hi i have also been reading your TR and decided to join in..I am trying to do this alone at home and its hard so I need the support of women like me...

First Name and Screen name: Wendy Disneediva
What your Goal Is for Fitness:lose about 100 lbs(holy crap thats alot..I was looking at a Xmas pic and it took me a minute to realize that I was the huge chick in those pics..ahhhhFood that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:junkfoodFavorite Good Food for You:salad stuff
Favorite Form of Exercise:I have no fave..hence the huge tummy and ***
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:I agree and I want to fit comfy on rollercoasters and wear a pair of pants from a "real" storeFamily:m DH Mike and DS Austin


----------



## MulanUSAF

So I just want to post an update on my food intake.  I heard the stomach grumble and went to look for something to eat since I sort of skipped lunch and haven't eaten since about 8am.  I was reaching for a box of white cheddar Cheez-Its when a guilt-laden voice in my head said, "do you really want to eat these when you just signed up to a weight loss group this morning?"  

So instead, I had a yogurt and a granola bar.  

This is working!


----------



## Leash

Dizneydawn said:


> I am telling you that Sparkpeople.com is a huge asset for me.  It tellms me how much I have eaten, the right amounts of what I have eaten etc.  How much protein, fat, carbs and calories I need to get to my goal weight.  It also gives me visuals of the breakdown of my food.
> 
> Sounds like a lot of us here need a food prep day to help the excuse train get off the tracks!
> 
> I have been known to buy the food and if I don't prep it and put it away ready to eat - and just put it straight in the fridge...it gets in the trash all fuzzy and green 2 weeks later.  Such a waste!  I would be saving money spending the $1 extra for the washed and ready produce in tha case!
> 
> So my rule is - home and prepped then put away.



I'm gonna take a look at that site and give it a shot. I know that since some take out and sit down places have started listing the nutrition information for stuff I have stopped eating certain things because I just can't rationalize putting that much junk in my body. 

I do exactly the same thing with food, I'll think about the fact that I have celery but I would have to wash it and cut it and that is too much trouble but Oh, I have a bag of Cheetos right there that I just have to reach into. So then the celery gets pushed to the back and I find its remains weeks later.


----------



## gellybean

MulanUSAF said:


> So I just want to post an update on my food intake.  I heard the stomach grumble and went to look for something to eat since I sort of skipped lunch and haven't eaten since about 8am.  I was reaching for a box of white cheddar Cheez-Its when a guilt-laden voice in my head said, "do you really want to eat these when you just signed up to a weight loss group this morning?"
> 
> So instead, I had a yogurt and a granola bar.
> 
> This is working!



 for you!!

I so wanted to drive through a fast food restaurant on the way home from picking up DS7 from school. Instead I came home and had a bowl full of sliced dill pickles!!  Don't get me wrong. I'll make myself something else later and then dinner tonight. BUT the fact that I resisted the drive thru for a snack at home is a BIGGIE for me!

 for support!


----------



## gbanshee

First Name and Screen name:Gina , gbanshee

What your Goal Is for Fitness: tone up and 30 pounds 

Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Junk (popcorn/cheetos)

Favorite Good Food for You: cucumbers and cauliflower


Favorite Form of Exercise: none Am using the wii fit and Wii active now.

What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: fit into a size 10  or 8

Family: caretaker to too many.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Leash, I know what you mean when you say you get discouraged when there isn't a big change on the scale.  When that happens to me, I first try to remind myself that I didn't get to this body weight overnight so it won't come off overnight.  I also do Dawn's trick of measuring.  Back when I did Nutri-system (before I discovered my allergy to high amounts of soy) there were weeks when I didn't see a change in the scale but saw huge changes in the number of inches lost.  One week, I lost 0 pounds but 7 inches off my body overall!!  (Of course, it has all come back on now ARRGGGG).  So, the second part of Dawn's accountability plan is truly a help.  Plus, now there are a lot of us to help keep momentum going when we feel discouraged, right???


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Just popping in to say HI! Welcome to the W.I.S.H. board everyone!


----------



## Leenk

gellybean said:


> for you!!
> 
> I so wanted to drive through a fast food restaurant on the way home from picking up DS7 from school. Instead I came home and had a bowl full of sliced dill pickles!!  Don't get me wrong. I'll make myself something else later and then dinner tonight. BUT the fact that *I resisted the drive thru for a snack at home* is a BIGGIE for me!
> 
> for support!



  YAY for RESISTING THE URGE!!!


First Name and Screen name: Kathleen aka Leenk
What your Goal Is for Fitness: Lose the pounds I added in college and med school, about 30 or so
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Anything salty, crunch and ends in -os (Cheetos, Doritos, Fritos...)
Favorite Good Food for You: Oatmeal? I don't like most veggies and fruits.
Favorite Form of Exercise: Skiing
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: I want to look good in my wedding dress and not resemble a beluga whale (date is set for Oct 16, 2010)
Family: Engaged, but DF is currently deployed in Afghanistan... also live with a high maintenance kitty who demands constant belly rubs and head scratches


----------



## Ronda93

mmmmm, gooey butter cake.  Going to St Louis next weekend.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Welcome to WISH to those of you new to the WISH boards!  Let me tell you from experience, you CAN do this with the right information and support.  

The Goddess thread here on WISH is living proof.  We all met here on WISH 2 years ago, and in that time we went from overweight and inactive to a group who is doing the Princess Half Marathon next month!  Yes, 8 of us are getting together down in the World and running 13.1 miles together.  As a team.  Team Goddess!  We have members of our thread who have lost tons of weight, who have completed marathons, triathlons, long distance bike races, and more.

So from all of us here on Team Goddess, welcome to WISH and good luck!


----------



## gellybean

Leenk said:


> YAY for RESISTING THE URGE!!!
> 
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Kathleen aka Leenk
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: Lose the pounds I added in college and med school, about 30 or so
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Anything salty, crunch and ends in -os (Cheetos, Doritos, Fritos...)
> Favorite Good Food for You: Oatmeal? I don't like most veggies and fruits.
> Favorite Form of Exercise: Skiing
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: I want to look good in my wedding dress and not resemble a beluga whale (date is set for Oct 16, 2010)
> Family: Engaged, but DF is currently deployed in Afghanistan... also live with a high maintenance kitty who demands constant belly rubs and head scratches




Thanks!! 



It's a marathon, not a race, though. I know I'll be back in that fast food line again. The next battle is when I do give in and eat fast food that I plan out what I'm gonna order before I get there and count the points and plan the rest of the days meals around those points! One of my biggest issues is forgiving myself and not just throwing up my hands at any perceived 'cheating'. I'm really working on all foods are ok in moderation! As long as you budget your calories, just like you'd budget your bank account!


Congrats on your upcoming wedding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That's great!! As a girl that has bought not one but TWO plus sized wedding dresses,  I totally understand your skinny island goal! 


   at food ending in -os!

Nachos, burritos, taquitos, tacos, tostitos.... Just say no to -os!


----------



## Tigger55

I have lurked on the boards for years and want to be in on the ground floor!

First Name and Screen name: Suzi - Tigger55
What your Goal Is for Fitness: I lost 40 pounds during 2009 and would like to lose 20 more.  I haven't gained back, but I haven't lost since Sepptember either.  To be "politically correct" I should say that I want to be healthier, but to be truthfull, I want to look better
Hardest to Eat in Moderation: BREAD - Potatoes - Pasta 
Favorite Good Food for You: I like fruits and vegetables, just to lazy to prep them
Favorite Form of Exercise: None.  I go to work at 4:30 am with great intentions of exercising when I get home, but then I spend the afternoons lurking on the boards instead.  
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: To have my Family think "She looks pretty good for an old lady.

Family: Dh Dave - never noticed the 80 pounds that I gained after 35 years of marriage. Kerri - 34, Julie -32, David J - 31.  4 Beautiful Granddaughters.


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

First Name and Screen name: Dan and grumpyoungguy (Dawn seriously if I post you have my screen name...LOL)
What your Goal Is for Fitness: When I push away from the desk I dont want to hear the beep, beep, beep like a backing semi. I would like to be able to lay on the beach and not have some eco friendly green peace freaks try to push me back in the water like I am Shamu. Oh yeah, and it would be nice if I could go into a store and not feel like I am being stalked for my ivory.
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Wow, how long do you have.  Isn't there a limit to the size of a post on here.  I love almost all foods.
Favorite Good Food for You: Hummus. There is nothing funny about hummus.
Favorite Form of Exercise: walking or swimming
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: I intend to sneak on at night, drug the security patrol and take out the hidden cameras.  Or, I could just exercise and eat less thereby receiving a free pass.
Family: Engaged, to a funny wonderful woman who will remain nameless. I will keep her anonymity to save her the embarrasment of my size.

To All,

I weighed in 2002 586 pounds today I weigh 340.  It is not easy to lose weight (also I am 6'6" but that is no excuse for my weight).  No matter what avenue you take Shannn it is not easy.  I made the decision you are making and either way it is work.  The surgery is permanent but like anything else it can fail if you do not work the plan.  I will tell you it is also very dangerous.  I came very close to dying 3 times.  If given the opportunity and knowing what I know today I would do it again.  You see I would be dead right now if it had not been for the surgery.  I went under the knife on Friday the 13th of September.  It was FRIDAY the 13th!  on top of that it was exactly 3 years to the day that my dad had been found dead from cardiac failure due to 43 years of smoking and being over weight.  So no matter what, you are a brave soul to do what is right for you to be successful.  For all others DITTO!!!  you all are beautiful and awesome for taking the plunge to do what is best for you and your lives.  I have read the reason everyone wants to loose weight and noone said so I can be a super model.  It isnt about that for me either it is about being comfortable in my body and getting the most life has to offer.

I hope I have not offended anyone but I just started writing and this is what came out.  I feel it is more natural that way. No corrections no regrets!!!

Good luck all and I look forward to a beautiful journey!


----------



## Jasperann

shannn said:


> :Feel good about myself, feel sexy again (hope I'm not offensive to anyone, but right now I can't imagine how my husband can even want to with me!) I know this feeling...  Let me just say I have to have the room dark for me to feel comfy... , play more with my kids, have choices of places to shop, buy clothes because I love them not because they come in my size, get off my diabetes/cholesteral/bloodpressure medications...
> Family:I live with my mom who's undergoing chemo right now, my husband of 17 years Sam, my 8 year old son Morgan, and my 6 year old daughter Lily
> 
> So, my place in this journey is very different from most people's right now. I am 2 months away from sending in my paperwork to my insurance company to get approved for weight-loss surgery. The surgery I'm planning on having is called a BPD-DS (Bilopancreatic diversion with duodenal switch.) They will decrease the size of my stomach and then a large amount of my intestines will be bypassed so I won't absorb as much of my food. In order to have my surgery, I had to have a psychiatric evaluation, attempt support group meetings, and complete a 6 month doctor supervised diet. I have 2 more appointments~ March & April~ left before we can ask for insurance approval. Then hopefully we will schedule my surgery for the beginning of the summer.
> 
> I need to show some compliance to the diet and begin to work on the exercise that I'll need to do after the surgery. I don't know how strict I'll be with myself, but I do need someplace to hold myself accountable.
> 
> I hope y'all will still allow me to join the group, even though I'm taking a different path.



I would love to hear all about your journey to a healthier you.  I could never get surgery though.  I'd be way to scared. 



gellybean said:


> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: To be able to buy clothes in any department store, not just Lane Bryant or the plus size section. To be able to go to any event, any restaurant or venue or party or whatever and not make out the fat plan before I go. Where can I sit, how can I fit across the room between those chairs without bumping a b o o b into someone's champagne glass etc!!
> 
> Me too!!!  I hate having a fat plan before going somewhere.
> 
> Family: I'm a SAHM mom, married to a wonderful man who happens to be a chef. Which is both good and bad! He is doing weight watchers with me, and we have come up with some yummy healthy recipes, I'd be happy to share. I am looking forward to hearing what everyone else comes up with eating wise!
> I have two boys, ages 7 and 2. Love them dearly! DS7 learns all about healthy eating and exercise in school so he's very supportive and the 2 year old will eat anything so that helps with the whole healthy eating business.
> 
> I've been overweight most of my life but unlike most stories you hear on TV, I don't know why. I haven't been able to identify my 'demon' in my past that pushed me toward food. And I consider myself a fairly instrospective person. So thats a goal of mine too! Like Dawn said, you have to look at the whole reflection, not just the neck down.
> 
> Thanks for doing this Dawn!!!!



I would love to hear about the different meals that you guys have come up with.   I will be here helping you find out what your 'demon' is.  My 'demon' is a team of them.  I've got tons of things I can blame it on... but really that is probably what got me to this point, so I'm done doing that.  



MulanUSAF said:


> Mine would be 12th Ave Bacon



Okay so I was eating my dinner and reading along and I came to your post and almost had my dinner come out my nose... 

Mine would be Superior Fitz or Fitz Superior...  depending on which way you put it.  lol



stitchfan23 said:


> Mine would be Bannerman Molson
> 
> Hey on a side note - I ate lunch today and have had 4 glasses of water  (Okay so I failed on breakfast but we all have to start somewhere)



I too failed with breakfast... I had Mickey D's.  I looked up the calories after I signed on to this thread and  I can not believe I put that crap in my mouth!!!  It was half of my daily calorie limit! 



Leash said:


> My Husband Robert who gets on kicks to lose weight and once he loses some he loses interest and then gains it back and usually some extra. When he is in a weight loss mood he can be real supportive otherwise he's like a little evil nymph dancing around and offering me cake and pizza. Though I don't live with her I live next door to my mom. She has been on a weight loss crusade lately and rather than actually being supportive of me she gives me looks and makes little comments any time I eat something that she feels is inappropriate or when I don't exercise and that kind of thing make me want to collapse on the couch with a bag of chips.
> 
> I think my real problem is I just love food and seem to have no idea when to stop eating. I have been trying to eat less and thereby shrink my stomach and get full faster. That end of things is working ok so far but I am not seeing any really change on the scale so that is discouraging. As far as exercise I know I am lazy so not really motivated there to begin with. But then last year I dislocated my knee and had to have surgery to repair it. I did the physical therapy, that was kind of exercise but the only reason I broke a sweat was how out of shape I was to begin with. And the PT helped but I am still not back to normal and there are some things I still cannot do. Plus I am just so afraid of having my knee go out on me again that I talk myself out of trying something to see if I can do it. So having gone into all that I am really hoping that having this thread and being accountable to other people who are going through the same kind of stuff I am will help me get my big bottom in gear and lose this weight!
> Thank you for starting this Dawn and I really look forward to talking to you guys as time progresses. Good luck everyone.



I really can't handle people that criticize what I put into my mouth.  Makes me want to grab all the junk I can and eat it in front of them...  (That comes from childhood, just have to figure out how to deal with it now.) 

Making your stomach smaller by eating less is a good plan.  At least you know that you won't be gaining, so the number won't be going up while you are trying to lose weight!   



Dizneydawn said:


> The biggest for me though - is entering the food BEFORE I eat it because when I face the facts of caloric value - half the time I say it is no not worth it and change my mind on what to eat.
> 
> While I was losing this is exactly what I would do too!  I would even go as far as exercising off the calories of what ever I wanted to eat so that I could eat it.  Although once I was done exercising I no longer wanted to 'spend' my calories on what ever it was I was craving.
> 
> Sounds like a lot of us here need a food prep day to help the excuse train get off the tracks!
> 
> I have been known to buy the food and if I don't prep it and put it away ready to eat - and just put it straight in the fridge...it gets in the trash all fuzzy and green 2 weeks later.  Such a waste!  I would be saving money spending the $1 extra for the washed and ready produce in tha case!
> 
> So my rule is - home and prepped then put away.



That is a great idea.  I just bought a bunch of veggies that I can prep for this weekend.  During the week while I'm home I don't have that problem.  



gellybean said:


> for you!!
> 
> I so wanted to drive through a fast food restaurant on the way home from picking up DS7 from school. Instead I came home and had a bowl full of sliced dill pickles!!  Don't get me wrong. I'll make myself something else later and then dinner tonight. BUT the fact that I resisted the drive thru for a snack at home is a BIGGIE for me!
> 
> for support!



 That is a huge thing!  I love dill pickles too!  (on a side note.  The pickles will make you hold more water than normal, so when weighing yourself, keep that in mind.)




3DisneyKids said:


> Welcome to WISH to those of you new to the WISH boards!  Let me tell you from experience, you CAN do this with the right information and support.
> 
> The Goddess thread here on WISH is living proof.  We all met here on WISH 2 years ago, and in that time we went from overweight and inactive to a group who is doing the Princess Half Marathon next month!  Yes, 8 of us are getting together down in the World and running 13.1 miles together.  As a team.  Team Goddess!  We have members of our thread who have lost tons of weight, who have completed marathons, triathlons, long distance bike races, and more.
> 
> So from all of us here on Team Goddess, welcome to WISH and good luck!



Thanks for the welcome!  I'm looking forward to doing this.   I would love to get to the point where I can run in the Princess Half Marathon!  That would be amazing!  I hate running, but it has always been something that I wanted to do, because I've been told for so long that I can't.  So I should probably add that as one of my end goals.


----------



## stitchfan23

Dawn - Molson is a dog ( a sheppard hound that is snoring so loud right now it is hard to think)

I think the trick to loosing weight is moderation and not denying yourself too much or you will eventually give in and gourge.

My DH is a big McDonalds fan and I know that I am not going to go through the rest of my life and never eat at McDonalds again.  We would eat there 3 times a week at least.  We have set a new rule that Fri nights will be our take out night (that means McD's to hubby) so he is in charge of picking dinner up on his way home from work.  We don't eat any fast food the rest of the week and we only go out to eat at a resturant once a month now.  This is a big change for us and I thought DH would have the hardest time with it but he came home from work about 20 minutes ago and no supper.  He says he forgot so maybe we can cut this fast food down even more.  

Football isn't big up here in Canada so I don't have to worry about the Superbowl this weekend so that is a plus.  Good luck to all of you who are partying this weekend.  Guess I better go and figure out something for dinner


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Wow!!! 4 pages already!!!
I'll have to go back and read, but I'm joining in!  I'm hoping to drop 10-15 pounds.  And I'll go on record as saying that I have NO will power!  So I could definitely use the motivation and company on the  journey!  Oh, and I really don't like exercise, so any ideas to do something fun will be good for me!
Thanks for starting this Dawn!
Okay - 
screen name - Mndisneygirl
real name - Sheree (pronounced like Sherri)
fitness goal - to get more muscle, tone up the flabby belly and get flexible 
food hard to eat in moderation - sweets - anything with chocolate, and dips -pretty much any kind
favorite good food - fruit
exercise - I like doing the Wii Fit yoga and strength exercises or walking.  I can't run because of knee problems caused by years of figure skating
At skinny island - I will wear the trendy clothes, snug fitting tops and have no muffin tops!
Family - married for almost 13 years with 2 kids and a dog

I'm thinking the key for me is not to totally deprive myself of foods I love, just to eat less and move more.
Dawn - I'll email you!


----------



## Leash

gellybean said:


> for you!!
> 
> I so wanted to drive through a fast food restaurant on the way home from picking up DS7 from school. Instead I came home and had a bowl full of sliced dill pickles!!  Don't get me wrong. I'll make myself something else later and then dinner tonight. BUT the fact that I resisted the drive thru for a snack at home is a BIGGIE for me!
> 
> for support!



Oh, the siren song of the drive-thru so hard to resist. Congrats on driving by!


----------



## Leash

Stacybaeasm said:


> Leash, I know what you mean when you say you get discouraged when there isn't a big change on the scale.  When that happens to me, I first try to remind myself that I didn't get to this body weight overnight so it won't come off overnight.  I also do Dawn's trick of measuring.  Back when I did Nutri-system (before I discovered my allergy to high amounts of soy) there were weeks when I didn't see a change in the scale but saw huge changes in the number of inches lost.  One week, I lost 0 pounds but 7 inches off my body overall!!  (Of course, it has all come back on now ARRGGGG).  So, the second part of Dawn's accountability plan is truly a help.  Plus, now there are a lot of us to help keep momentum going when we feel discouraged, right???



I had never really thought about measuring before, it's just so ingrained that you must lose pounds and if you don't you are doing something wrong. I'm gonna measure and weigh in over the weekend so we'll see which gets smaller faster. 
I did Weight Watchers before my wedding and I think I lost about 25 pounds but I was hungry all the time and thought about food all the time because I was hungry and because I was just trying to figure out the points for everything. Here I am about 3 years later and I gained back all the weight and then some. I have come to the conclusion the "diets" don't work for me, I just don't have the right mindset. 
I having read some of the posts from you guys I am sure we will find ways to motivate each other either through humor and nice encouragment or threats of torture.


----------



## Millie12591

OK! Here we go! 


First Name: CamilleScreen Name:Millie12591
What My Goal For Fitness Is:To feel good. I know that sounds lame, but I just want to feel good in my body again. I use to weigh a buck 25 and didn't love my body even then. Now that I know I can love me for me, and I know I'm waaaay more than the sum total of my weight and have no illusions about that, I want to feel good in my own skin. Is that to much to ask for?   I know myself to well to put out a big # of pounds I want to lose, I will totally self sabotage if I do, so the # of pounds I want to lose right now is 2.  I know your thinking she's nuts. Wellllll, I'm am, but not about this.  My goal will always be 2 lb.'s and then the next two and the next two. It works for me and doesn't over whelm my way of thinking, if I do it any other way I will give up and think it's to hard. There it is, not cute, not funny, just is what it is. 
Food I Find Hardest To Eat In Moderation:I know this won't sound like an excuse because someone else on here said the same thing...I don't find any food hard to put down. I've always been an under eater. Yes there are such things and still be over weight (your body thinks it's in starvation mode so it holds onto anything you eat thinking it won't eat again). I know this because I am one, I am one who can literally go through a day and either not eat or eat my first meal of the day anywhere from 5 in the evening to dinner time. 
I hate it, and I've made huge strides lately to correct that!!  I've started doing a shake sorta thing in the morning, it helps me stay on track to eating at more regular times through the day, but I'm still having a hard time eating as often as I should (every four hours).
Favorite Good Food For Me: Hmmmm, I love food, all kinds of it. You wouldn't know it by the way I don't always eat it. I just hate preparing it.  I don't understand it, and I don't expect you to either.  I love veggies, and fruits and there is very little foods I won't at least try or eat. 
Favorite Form Of Exercise: Recumbent bike. It's actually one of the few things I can use due to few physical issues. I also love bouncing and sitting on my exercise ball. I've started just a few weeks ago to learn to sit on it to try and balance as a way of strengthening my core muscles. Something we lose when we sit all day, at a desk, couch what have you. So when I'm homeschooling or doing what ever(Don't kill me Dawn for saying this-private joke) I sit on my exercise ball. Sometimes when I'm stressed out I go and sit on my ball and bounce or balance, it's actually becoming addicting.  Who the heck knew?!?
Goal For Myself When I Get To Skinny Island:Hmmm, to just be able to put on a pair of jeans and say...."Dang girl! You look Good! And ask my daughter, do these jeans make my butt look big? And for her to say yes, and be proud about it.  I've always been blessed with a POW! booty, even when I weighed 125. 
My DH says the sexiest thing he likes to see on a woman is a pair of jeans and a t-shirt.  Well, I guess I want to look good in a pair of jeans and a t-shirt. Oh! And be able to walk into any store and be able to walk out happy without having to leave and go to the fat girls store.
Family: DH, two kids dd10 and DS17
By the way, I'm a woman who believes we are all adults here, we don't need to beat one another over the head with guilt or verbal bashing to get us where we need to be. I'll just let you know...God is in my life, part of having Him in my life has taught me to try and I will say this again *TRY* to do everything with honor, and I'm not perfect at it. I'm not even perfect at having God in my life!  I'm just sayin.  
So I'm not sure how much "pushing" (meaning: getting harsh) you can do with me and have it come out with a good outcome. I'm just putting that out there. If you want pushing from me....I'll give it and I'm not one to hold back honesty so don't be alarmed if you hear it from me (if you ask). I will just wrap it (hopefully always) in an honoring way and hope you can take from it, but I also expect the same in return. I'll try and not be a velvet covered brick, if you will. 
I feel this needs to be a place for us to honor one another where we are and not try and mold one another to be ourselves, or what we think others should do or be, I've had plenty of that....even in a church. (Yes people can suck in the church, that's why their there, to hopefully get better)  It doesn't work to try and mold people. God created each and every one of us to be individuals, we all have faults, quirks, talents, gifts and sometimes just plain silly wonderful things about us. If He wanted us to all be alike then He would have made us that way.
I feel we need to have allowances and respect to those differences and to one another in order to obtain a sense of peace and our goals.
Dawn knows my heart, she also knows I will go out of my way to try and not step on someone's toes, and I will also go out of my way to be kind and good hearted and encouraging to others. Isn't that what were here for, to encourage one another!!  
So Game On Girls!!!!   Skinny Island.....Here We Come!!!


----------



## shannn

Sorry, Dawn, but there is just nothing sexy about 

Pine Button ??

Sounds like a cleaning product!


----------



## Jasperann

I tried out the Biggest loser game for the Wii today.  I tried the Easy 4-week level.  I figured then I wouldn't miss it when I leave for Disney.  But anyways...back to my point.  It was harder than I thought Easy should be.    But I did feel like I was working out.  It was 25 minutes and I was sweating like crazy after I was done.  So between the new game and my elliptical I hope I'll lose something.  The game seems to think that I'll lose 12 pounds in four weeks.  I'll take that.


----------



## gellybean

Jasperann said:


> I tried out the Biggest loser game for the Wii today.  I tried the Easy 4-week level.  I figured then I wouldn't miss it when I leave for Disney.  But anyways...back to my point.  It was harder than I thought Easy should be.    But I did feel like I was working out.  It was 25 minutes and I was sweating like crazy after I was done.  So between the new game and my elliptical I hope I'll lose something.  The game seems to think that I'll lose 12 pounds in four weeks.  I'll take that.



I knew I shoulda got DS7 a Wii instead of a PS3! 

I'm actually joining a gym next Friday, with my sister.   


Scared does not even beging to describe it. I looked at the Y but the dues are ridonkdiculous and the gym I'm joining is only 9 bucks a month and no contract! I figure if I can join it and keep it up then I can reward myself with a snazzier gym! 

Thanks for the encouragement!!!!! 


Good job being done doing the blame game!! It's just a delicate balance isn't it? Understanding why you are the way you are and blaming something for the way you are?


----------



## gellybean

Millie12591 said:


> So Game On Girls!!!!   Skinny Island.....Here We Come!!!



 Millie, my fellow Austinite! I think it's awesome that you know yourself so well !! So glad you're here!! 




Leash said:


> I having read some of the posts from you guys I am sure we will find ways to motivate each other either through humor and nice encouragment or threats of torture.




 @ threats of torture.  Thanks for the drive thru drive by props! 




stitchfan23 said:


> My DH is a big McDonalds fan and I know that I am not going to go through the rest of my life and never eat at McDonalds again.  We would eat there 3 times a week at least.  We have set a new rule that Fri nights will be our take out night (that means McD's to hubby) so he is in charge of picking dinner up on his way home from work.  We don't eat any fast food the rest of the week and we only go out to eat at a resturant once a month now.  This is a big change for us and I thought DH would have the hardest time with it but he came home from work about 20 minutes ago and no supper.  He says he forgot so maybe we can cut this fast food down even more.




Mickey D's is a huge issue for me. I grew up in a small town that didn't have one so to this day it's still a treat for me. Even 3 -4 times a week. I even know the drive thru guy and he knows me! That's how often I go there. Lately my orders are getting better. One small kids size cheeseburger plain, small fry, diet coke, 1 packet of bbq sauce. That's about 12 pts I think and I'm allowed 31 a day. I just build a meal on their nutritional menu on their website first and figure out the points BEFORE I order.  You can do it!! Once a week won't break the calorie bank if we plan ahead!!! 

That's one thing I like about WeightWatchers. You get flex points so you have x # of points a day and then 35 extra a week to use whenever/however. It's good for a treat or splurge, like eating take out once a week!  NOT that I am in any way trying to push WW on anyone. But the philosophy holds true to any diet, IMHO! 



grumpyyoungguy said:


> First Name and Screen name: Dan and grumpyoungguy (Dawn seriously if I post you have my screen name...LOL)
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: When I push away from the desk I dont want to hear the beep, beep, beep like a backing semi. I would like to be able to lay on the beach and not have some eco friendly green peace freaks try to push me back in the water like I am Shamu. Oh yeah, and it would be nice if I could go into a store and not feel like I am being stalked for my ivory.
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Wow, how long do you have.  Isn't there a limit to the size of a post on here.  I love almost all foods.
> Favorite Good Food for You: Hummus. There is nothing funny about hummus.
> Favorite Form of Exercise: walking or swimming
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: I intend to sneak on at night, drug the security patrol and take out the hidden cameras.  Or, I could just exercise and eat less thereby receiving a free pass.
> Family: Engaged, to a funny wonderful woman who will remain nameless. I will keep her anonymity to save her the embarrasment of my size.
> 
> To All,
> 
> I weighed in 2002 586 pounds today I weigh 340.  It is not easy to lose weight (also I am 6'6" but that is no excuse for my weight).  No matter what avenue you take Shannn it is not easy.  I made the decision you are making and either way it is work.  The surgery is permanent but like anything else it can fail if you do not work the plan.  I will tell you it is also very dangerous.  I came very close to dying 3 times.  If given the opportunity and knowing what I know today I would do it again.  You see I would be dead right now if it had not been for the surgery.  I went under the knife on Friday the 13th of September.  It was FRIDAY the 13th!  on top of that it was exactly 3 years to the day that my dad had been found dead from cardiac failure due to 43 years of smoking and being over weight.  So no matter what, you are a brave soul to do what is right for you to be successful.  For all others DITTO!!!  you all are beautiful and awesome for taking the plunge to do what is best for you and your lives.  I have read the reason everyone wants to loose weight and noone said so I can be a super model.  It isnt about that for me either it is about being comfortable in my body and getting the most life has to offer.
> 
> I hope I have not offended anyone but I just started writing and this is what came out.  I feel it is more natural that way. No corrections no regrets!!!
> 
> Good luck all and I look forward to a beautiful journey!



Well said Dan! Nice to kinda sorta meet you! Congrats on the 246 you've already lost! My DH is 6'5 and weighs about 340 now too. So I get it. 

I think it's awesome that you and Dawn are doing this together!!!!!!! 



shannn said:


> Sorry, Dawn, but there is just nothing sexy about
> 
> Pine Button ??
> 
> Sounds like a cleaning product!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

Hi! 

Another message of welcome here, from the Goddess Thread!  (We are on the thread titled In Search of My Body, Not the One I ate...you can guess who came up with that two years ago, right?  ) Come say HI any time!

I lost nearly 80lbs from Oct 2007 to Oct 2008 - gained 36 back in 2009, and am 5lb of that down for 2010.  So I GET where all of you ladies are - and Dan - miss you, Dan!!!

Two years ago when I found Dawn's thread and started on WISH, I was 2 months into WW.  Now, it's two years and two months!  I never imagined I'd be training for a half marathon in a month - I never imagined actually joining a gym. I never imagined I'd change my weight.  Ever.

I'm excited for all of you!!!  You will do things you never imagined! 

A few, very few, words of advice.

*Don't do too much at once.*  I can tell that you are all givers - you take care of everyone.  That's beautiful.  And I bet you approach this the same way - pile it on!  But don't start to journal food AND walk AND give up Coke at the same time!  One change a month!  Trust me on this.  You're doing enough.

*Change is hard on your offline peeps*.  Your best friend might food push, or your husband might complain.  They might not seem supportive.  But understand that change is HARD.  As hard as it is for you, imagine if suddenly the people in your life started to change.  It can be scary.  Remember that they love you, but they might not jump up and down the way your online friends will.  

*Own it.*  When you have a bad night and reach for the ice cream, don't be ashamed.  REALLY.  It's okay.  We all emotional eat.  I mean, I sure as heck didn't wander onto the Naturally Skinny Thread!    Last night I was really sad, and all I wanted was ice cream.  And chocolate.  I ended up with a 2pt ice cream and 100 cal cookies and that did the trick.  Would it have been better to cry it out and talk it out and write it out and run it out? Sure.  But I'm human.  I ate the ice cream (Edy's Slow Churned Light No Sugar - 2pt on WW!)  

The temptation is not to write that in your journal or not to weigh in when you have a bad week.  Just do it.  I have backslid too many times out of shame - and there is NO shame in not being perfect.

*Be gentle with yourself. * Don't say anything in your head that you wouldn't write to your very best friend.  Be kind to the most important person in your world - you.

So best of luck!  Have fun on the journey!


----------



## askelton

Leenk said:


> Family: Engaged, but DF is currently deployed in Afghanistan... also live with a high maintenance kitty who demands constant belly rubs and head scratches



 My husband leaves in April and we don't live near his unit, so I'm glad to find someone else to talk to.  Congrats on your wedding.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

gellybean said:


> Mickey D's is a huge issue for me. I grew up in a small town that didn't have one so to this day it's still a treat for me. Even 3 -4 times a week. I even know the drive thru guy and he knows me! That's how often I go there. Lately my orders are getting better. One small kids size cheeseburger plain, small fry, diet coke, 1 packet of bbq sauce. That's about 12 pts I think and I'm allowed 31 a day. I just build a meal on their nutritional menu on their website first and figure out the points BEFORE I order.  You can do it!! Once a week won't break the calorie bank if we plan ahead!!!
> 
> That's one thing I like about WeightWatchers. You get flex points so you have x # of points a day and then 35 extra a week to use whenever/however. It's good for a treat or splurge, like eating take out once a week!  NOT that I am in any way trying to push WW on anyone. But the philosophy holds true to any diet, IMHO!




Okay, I SWEAR I'll go!  

But have to say - LOVE Austin.  Love it.

And.  McDonald's.  Swoon.  I lost the 80lb and STILL ate it.  Kid's Happy Meal, cheeseburger with a large Diet Coke!  12pts!!!  Give the toy to my 5 yr old and enjoy every bite!    Now, maybe one day I'll give it up.  But if I want fast food, I want McDonald's.  So until the day I go organic, I'm all for having what you love and just tracking it.    You have it 100% right!

I can tell you're going to be hugely successful on WW.  You totally have the message down.  I bet you go to meetings.  And you have a good leader!  Or, you're just  SUPER smart.  Me, I have a good leader.


----------



## Jasperann

SeptemberGirl said:


> Hi!
> 
> Another message of welcome here, from the Goddess Thread!  (We are on the thread titled In Search of My Body, Not the One I ate...you can guess who came up with that two years ago, right?  ) Come say HI any time!
> 
> I lost nearly 80lbs from Oct 2007 to Oct 2008 - gained 36 back in 2009, and am 5lb of that down for 2010.  So I GET where all of you ladies are - and Dan - miss you, Dan!!!
> 
> Two years ago when I found Dawn's thread and started on WISH, I was 2 months into WW.  Now, it's two years and two months!  I never imagined I'd be training for a half marathon in a month - I never imagined actually joining a gym. I never imagined I'd change my weight.  Ever.
> 
> I'm excited for all of you!!!  You will do things you never imagined!
> 
> A few, very few, words of advice.
> 
> *Don't do too much at once.*  I can tell that you are all givers - you take care of everyone.  That's beautiful.  And I bet you approach this the same way - pile it on!  But don't start to journal food AND walk AND give up Coke at the same time!  One change a month!  Trust me on this.  You're doing enough.
> 
> *Change is hard on your offline peeps*.  Your best friend might food push, or your husband might complain.  They might not seem supportive.  But understand that change is HARD.  As hard as it is for you, imagine if suddenly the people in your life started to change.  It can be scary.  Remember that they love you, but they might not jump up and down the way your online friends will.
> 
> *Own it.*  When you have a bad night and reach for the ice cream, don't be ashamed.  REALLY.  It's okay.  We all emotional eat.  I mean, I sure as heck didn't wander onto the Naturally Skinny Thread!    Last night I was really sad, and all I wanted was ice cream.  And chocolate.  I ended up with a 2pt ice cream and 100 cal cookies and that did the trick.  Would it have been better to cry it out and talk it out and write it out and run it out? Sure.  But I'm human.  I ate the ice cream (Edy's Slow Churned Light No Sugar - 2pt on WW!)
> 
> The temptation is not to write that in your journal or not to weigh in when you have a bad week.  Just do it.  I have backslid too many times out of shame - and there is NO shame in not being perfect.
> 
> *Be gentle with yourself. * Don't say anything in your head that you wouldn't write to your very best friend.  Be kind to the most important person in your world - you.
> 
> So best of luck!  Have fun on the journey!



Great advice!  Thanks!  I do tend to throw myself into something head first...  usually without looking.  lol  I'm pretty sure I'm going to be sore tomorrow at work for my 12 hours too.    At least I don't do a lot of walking or standing at work.


----------



## Leenk

askelton said:


> My husband leaves in April and we don't live near his unit, so I'm glad to find someone else to talk to.  Congrats on your wedding.



 Hey, we're all in this together.  Feel free to PM me if you wanna talk about deployment stuff (you know, with OPSEC and all).  This is my DF's second deployment in the last three years.  I was a nervous wreck the first time around and constantly sought comfort with two men (Ben & Jerry) trying to deal with all the emotions.  This time around, I was determined to find an outlet that does not involve food.  So far it's going well, I go to the fitness gym at least four times a week and just discovered cardio kick boxing as a great alternative.  Plus work keeps me very busy.  

Also, do you know about www.cinchouse.com?  It's a great website for military wives and the forums are like disboard except it's all about military life (including dealing with deployments).  It probably does more for my sanity than ice cream and kick boxing combined.


----------



## dislvr74

I tend to post once on these types of threads only to disappear forever. I'm really going to try to stick with this because I've been trying to lose the same 20 pounds for two years! It is really hard for me to lose weight when I am training. I run a lot, but I eat A LOT.

First Name and Screen name: Meghan and dislvr74

What your Goal Is for Fitness: I'm run/walking my 8th half marathon in March and my 9th and 10th in May. I would really like to run most of one of those races in May. I would also like to finish both races with a smile on my face. They are only a week apart and I'm a little nervous about that.

Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: fast food and potatoes. I really love potatoes in any form.

Favorite Good Food for You: fruit

Favorite Form of Exercise: walking. I really don't like running, but I keep doing it because I like to finish half marathons "the same day I start." (John Bingham)

What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: I want to look like a runner - lean and strong!

Family: DH, DD3 and DD9.

Tomorrow's challenge: run 9 miles and skip the pizza afterwards. Pizza (like a whole pizza) is my favorite recovery meal.


----------



## adsrtw

Hey Everybody!

I just wanted to pop in and say Hello and Welcome to W.I.S.H.!  I hope you have great success in your endeavors!  Remember, slow and steady wins the race!

One tool that I found very useful is a calorie counter.  I used sparkpeople in the past, now I use an app on my phone.  I love it because I can scan the barcode and have my calories added to my tracker.


----------



## tiggerplus5

5 PAGES in one afternoon!!!!!!!!!  I'm in.  Going back to the beginning to start reading.


----------



## gellybean

SeptemberGirl said:


> Okay, I SWEAR I'll go!
> 
> But have to say - LOVE Austin.  Love it.
> 
> And.  McDonald's.  Swoon.  I lost the 80lb and STILL ate it.  Kid's Happy Meal, cheeseburger with a large Diet Coke!  12pts!!!  Give the toy to my 5 yr old and enjoy every bite!    Now, maybe one day I'll give it up.  But if I want fast food, I want McDonald's.  So until the day I go organic, I'm all for having what you love and just tracking it.    You have it 100% right!
> 
> I can tell you're going to be hugely successful on WW.  You totally have the message down.  I bet you go to meetings.  And you have a good leader!  Or, you're just  SUPER smart.  Me, I have a good leader.



Thank you for taking the time to share what you've learned!!! Congrats on losing half of your weight goal! That's awesome. I bet it felt great to get out of the 200s!!! 

I love love love Austin too!!!


RE: McDs I totally get the kids meal I guess, just off the dollar menu... I need to check and see what costs more. I can get the cheeseburger, the small fry and a large diet coke for 3 bucks!  Our Mickey D's does any soft drink size for a buck. So I nurse the diet drink the rest of the day, cus we don't buy soda. Just because if we bought it, I'd drink it. 4-5 a day. Diet or not, I try to not guzzle soda.

Thanks for the encouragement with Weight Watchers. It's great to know a fellow WW Diser!!  I don't go to meetings actually. I do the online program. BUT this is probably my 3rd attempt in a little over a year. I hopefully will fully get it this time and let myself off the hook a bit with the guilt train!

I totally get what you are saying about us all being givers. Thats one thing most of the Biggest Loser contestants say that resonates most with me. How I put everyone else in my life ahead of ME! So we do need to hold ourselves accountable but at the same time cut ourselves some slack. That's a hard balance! 

So glad you stopped by!!


----------



## gellybean

adsrtw said:


> Hey Everybody!
> 
> I just wanted to pop in and say Hello and Welcome to W.I.S.H.!  I hope you have great success in your endeavors!  Remember, slow and steady wins the race!
> 
> One tool that I found very useful is a calorie counter.  I used sparkpeople in the past, now I use an app on my phone.  I love it because I can scan the barcode and have my calories added to my tracker.



Thanks for the welcome and for sharing with us! 

Love your name by the way. You almost spell it right!  

I'm Aimee


----------



## Millie12591

gellybean said:


> Millie, my fellow Austinite! I think it's awesome that you know yourself so well !! So glad you're here!!



Amiee!!!   How are you my other Texas sista!!  My other Texas sista is suppose to be joining us eliz991, maybe she'll wait until she gets back from her trip. We need to wish her good Disney magic, she broke her toe just a few days ago  and she leaves in less than a week.  Poor baby. 
Thank you for your kind words. Knowing yourself and what silly or stupid things your capable (at least for me) is half the battle.


----------



## Dizneydawn

disneediva said:


> Hi i have also been reading your TR and decided to join in..I am trying to do this alone at home and its hard so I need the support of women like me...
> I am so glad there was such a positive response here and so thakful you decided to come here and be ggo to yourself and love yourself enough to be good to your body.
> First Name and Screen name: Wendy Disneediva
> What your Goal Is for Fitness:lose about 100 lbs(holy crap thats alot..I was looking at a Xmas pic and it took me a minute to realize that I was the huge chick in those pics..ahhhhI get it.  The benefit of not taking pics of yourself is to avoid the mirror that is in print!






MulanUSAF said:


> So I just want to post an update on my food intake.  I heard the stomach grumble and went to look for something to eat since I sort of skipped lunch and haven't eaten since about 8am.  I was reaching for a box of white cheddar Cheez-Its when a guilt-laden voice in my head said, "do you really want to eat these when you just signed up to a weight loss group this morning?"
> 
> So instead, I had a yogurt and a granola bar.
> 
> This is working!


Awesome JOB!!!!  Every single good step for yourself means a great step to the long process of a healthier you.  Never discount even the smallest success and never be afraid to overcome even the largest setback.


Leash said:


> .
> 
> I do exactly the same thing with food, I'll think about the fact that I have celery but I would have to wash it and cut it and that is too much trouble but Oh, I have a bag of Cheetos right there that I just have to reach into. So then the celery gets pushed to the back and I find its remains weeks later.


Some ideas to work into your schedule:

Set a half hour of food prep time a week.  Things not eaten in raw form like celery or spiniach you might cook with etc - can be frozen so they do not go bad!




gellybean said:


> I so wanted to drive through a fast food restaurant on the way home from picking up DS7 from school. Instead I came home and had a bowl full of sliced dill pickles!!  Don't get me wrong. I'll make myself something else later and then dinner tonight. BUT the fact that I resisted the drive thru for a snack at home is a BIGGIE for me!


I am so proud of you!  Even being aware of the fact you have a choice to make is such a huge accomplishment!  Even if you had eaten there - being aware of what you eat vs eating aimlessly is huge!


gbanshee said:


> Favorite Good Food for You: cucumbers and cauliflower
> Yummy!  I know what I need from the grocery store!
> 
> Family: caretaker to too many.


Maybe write down a list of things you need help with so you can take care of yourself.  Ask people in your life to help with them and cross them off as they help so you can release your mind form the guilt it is not done and know that there is a huge difference between caretaker and CAREGIVER.  I switched a year ago and it is hard.  I give when I can and what I can but know that a caregiver gets back as much as they give...a caretaker gives to those that only take.  


Stacybaeasm said:


> I also do Dawn's trick of measuring.  Back when I did Nutri-system (before I discovered my allergy to high amounts of soy) there were weeks when I didn't see a change in the scale but saw huge changes in the number of inches lost.  One week, I lost 0 pounds but 7 inches off my body overall!!  (Of course, it has all come back on now ARRGGGG).  So, the second part of Dawn's accountability plan is truly a help.  Plus, now there are a lot of us to help keep momentum going when we feel discouraged, right???


Yeah to measuriing and yeah to empowering each other!


AKASnowWhite said:


> Just popping in to say HI! Welcome to the W.I.S.H. board everyone!


Nancy!  Thank you so much!  


Leenk said:


> Favorite Form of Exercise: Skiing  I want to ski next year in the water and on the slopes!
> 
> Family: Engaged, but DF is currently deployed in Afghanistan... also live with a high maintenance kitty who demands constant belly rubs and head scratches


Thanks for sharing your life with us and tell your DF Thanks for caring about the world being a better place!  


Ronda93 said:


> mmmmm, gooey butter cake.  Going to St Louis next weekend.


I have never had butter cake!   Ronda I hope your trip goes well!  


3DisneyKids said:


> Let me tell you from experience, you CAN do this with the right information and support.
> Amen!
> Yes, 8 of us are getting together down in the World and running 13.1 miles together.  As a team.  Team Goddess!  We have members of our thread who have lost tons of weight, who have completed marathons, triathlons, long distance bike races, and more.


So excited to hear how you all will do and what a great bonding time it will be!  Thanks for sharing all of your success here to motivate and inspire everyone! 


gellybean said:


> One of my biggest issues is forgiving myself and not just throwing up my hands at any perceived 'cheating'. I'm really working on all foods are ok in moderation! As long as you budget your calories, just like you'd budget your bank account!


Great thought process and great analogy!  


Tigger55 said:


> I have lurked on the boards for years and want to be in on the ground floor!
> Yes you have and I am so glad to have your input here and yourself!
> Family: Dh Dave - never noticed the 80 pounds that I gained after 35 years of marriage. Kerri - 34, Julie -32, David J - 31.  4 Beautiful Granddaughters.


Okay - now I want pics of all you guys!    Your blessed with your family and I love the fact they love you!


grumpyyoungguy said:


> .
> Family: Engaged, to a funny wonderful woman who will remain nameless. I will keep her anonymity to save her the embarrasment of my size.
> I will love you forever and a day.
> To All,
> 
> I have read the reason everyone wants to loose weight and noone said so I can be a super model. Ahemmm...just because I did not type it in my out loud font does not mean I did not think it could one day happen.   It isnt about that for me either   maybe we should be discussing that before you kill your future career plans I had enviosined for you to the thread!  it is about being comfortable in my body and getting the most life has to offer.
> Active and happy.  That is the life I want for us.





Jasperann said:


> I would love to hear all about your journey to a healthier you.  I could never get surgery though.  I'd be way to scared.
> It is a brave choice and I am proud of her for deciding to look past the fear to herself...she *is* stronger than she thinks!
> 
> Mine would be Superior Fitz or Fitz Superior...  depending on which way you put it.  lol





Jasperann said:


> It sounds like you are the best at convulsions!  Way to not accept second place!
> 
> 
> I too failed with breakfast... I had Mickey D's.  I looked up the calories after I signed on to this thread and I can not believe I put that crap in my mouth!!!  It was half of my daily calorie limit!
> Great job in facing the calorie monster!  Not so scary once you know.  You take the power away and put it back in your control!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!  I'm looking forward to doing this. I would love to get to the point where I can run in the Princess Half Marathon!  That would be amazing!  I hate running, but it has always been something that I wanted to do, because I've been told for so long that I can't.  So I should probably add that as one of my end goals.


It is possibe to become a runner...I have been shown and told by those Goddesses!  It would be awesome to have a bunch of us join them next year feeling the success that have in oursleves!


stitchfan23 said:


> Dawn - Molson is a dog ( a sheppard hound that is snoring so loud right now it is hard to think) Just making sure witha  tough name like that it was not a guinea pig!
> 
> My DH is a big McDonalds fan and I know that I am not going to go through the rest of my life and never eat at McDonalds again.  We would eat there 3 times a week at least.  We have set a new rule that Fri nights will be our take out night (that means McD's to hubby) so he is in charge of picking dinner up on his way home from work.  We don't eat any fast food the rest of the week and we only go out to eat at a resturant once a month now.  This is a big change for us and I thought DH would have the hardest time with it but he came home from work about 20 minutes ago and no supper.  He says he forgot so maybe we can cut this fast food down even more.
> Awesome goal to be mindful and moderate!





Mndisneygirl said:


> Oh, and I really don't like exercise, so any ideas to do something fun will be good for me!
> Thanks for starting this Dawn!
> 
> No problem and you will find one that works.  When you are ready!





Leash said:


> I had never really thought about measuring before, it's just so ingrained that you must lose pounds and if you don't you are doing something wrong. I'm gonna measure and weigh in over the weekend so we'll see which gets smaller faster.
> I am really excited for you for this!  I am telling you that giving yourself two resources to build your self esteem is so awesome!   having read some of the posts from you guys I am sure we will find ways to motivate each other either through humor and nice encouragment or threats of torture.


I am willing to do both...just saying!


shannn said:


> Sorry, Dawn, but there is just nothing sexy about
> 
> Pine Button ??
> 
> Sounds like a cleaning product!


Or a skinny pidipple!  


Jasperann said:


> It was 25 minutes and I was sweating like crazy after I was done.  So between the new game and my elliptical I hope I'll lose something.  The game seems to think that I'll lose 12 pounds in four weeks.  I'll take that.


Graet job and thanks for telling us your experience with it!  I might put it on my list later for an alternative workout!


gellybean said:


> I'm actually joining a gym next Friday, with my sister.


Great job and remember..don't kill yourself the first week and never go back!  Talk to a trainer there about how to start and slowly build!


gellybean said:


> That's one thing I like about WeightWatchers. You get flex points so you have x # of points a day and then 35 extra a week to use whenever/however. It's good for a treat or splurge, like eating take out once a week!  NOT that I am in any way trying to push WW on anyone. But the philosophy holds true to any diet, IMHO!
> I am glad you found a program that works for you and you work with it!





SeptemberGirl said:


> Hi!
> 
> Two years ago when I found Dawn's thread and started on WISH, I was 2 months into WW.  Now, it's two years and two months!  I never imagined I'd be training for a half marathon in a month - I never imagined actually joining a gym. I never imagined I'd change my weight.  Ever.
> She is a sexy rockstar folks!
> *Don't do too much at once.*  I can tell that you are all givers - you take care of everyone.  That's beautiful.  And I bet you approach this the same way - pile it on!  But don't start to journal food AND walk AND give up Coke at the same time!  One change a month!  Trust me on this.  You're doing enough.
> BEST POINT SHE EVER GAVE ME!
> 
> The temptation is not to write that in your journal or not to weigh in when you have a bad week.  Just do it.  I have backslid too many times out of shame - and there is NO shame in not being perfect.
> 
> *Be gentle with yourself. * Don't say anything in your head that you wouldn't write to your very best friend.  Be kind to the most important person in your world - you.
> 
> So best of luck!  Have fun on the journey!


Thanks Liz - awesome advice from an awesome person!


SeptemberGirl said:


> Me, I have a good leader.


I think someday you would make an amazing leader yourself!  


Jasperann said:


> Great advice!  Thanks!  I do tend to throw myself into something head first...  usually without looking.


Pace yourself and decide what your long term goal is and work towards it.  Like I said in the intro...I will not be a size 8 by spring break.  It took me years to put this on and accepting progress is not the same as failure is the key!



dislvr74 said:


> I tend to post once on these types of threads only to disappear forever. I'm really going to try to stick with this because I've been trying to lose the same 20 pounds for two years! It is really hard for me to lose weight when I am training. I run a lot, but I eat A LOT.
> I am so glad to have someone here who is already running and can help motivate others to start the moving process no mater what form it is in.  You are also a great tool for me to prove to my ex that excersize alone will not create a perfect body. That it is a balance of food as well.
> .





adsrtw said:


> One tool that I found very useful is a calorie counter.  I used sparkpeople in the past, now I use an app on my phone.  I love it because I can scan the barcode and have my calories added to my tracker.


What!  What kind of phone do you have?  That is amazing!  I sound like I have never seen a cell phone before but I had no idea that app is a possibility!  And I am engaged to a phone guy!  I am waking his butt up right now to tell me about it!


gellybean said:


> I totally get what you are saying about us all being givers. Thats one thing most of the Biggest Loser contestants say that resonates most with me. How I put everyone else in my life ahead of ME! So we do need to hold ourselves accountable but at the same time cut ourselves some slack. That's a hard balance!


Thanks for sharing that and I hope we all get better at the end of this journey in loving oursleves!


Camille - your words of wanting to be in a t-shirt and jeans and knowing how to love yourself on the inside already is simply awesome.  I do not know how I lost your post - but it did not come up in this 2 hour quoteathon...but I totally remembered it!


----------



## Dizneydawn

My Pastor once said to me a line I will go to my grave never being able to get out of my head.

"God taps you on the shoulder and when you don't listen...He hit's you with a shovel."

Many of you who read the TR knew that a person I adored died at the age of 32 1 1/2 weeks ago.  He died of a birth defect and the wall of his heart just simply caved in and there was nothing he could have done or known about.

Nathan died and the grieving of his family is devastating.

I am slowly killing myself at this weight and I can do something about it.  I know about it.


Last night I got a call and my Father who has diabetes is needing to have his leg amputated next week.  He has a bone infection.  It is too late for him to do anything about having this as a result of diabetes and he has no choice any longer to lose his leg to it.

I have diabetes on both sides of my parents and both sides of my grandparents.  The chances on me or my children having it are higher than getting in a car accident, yet I make myself and them wear a seat belt.

So this thread I started again, is timed to perfection.  It is that shovel to the head that I have been ducking and dodging and the reality of the power of that swing came down full force last night.

I may not have a choice in what genetic cr@p I inherited but I do have a choice to give it fuel to feed off of.  I have a choice to prevent it as much as I do clicking that seatbelt.

While I will never lose my funny side here, this needs to be a serious commitment from me.  I really do love the power and support we can build with numbers.  I also am needing to be accountable and to have accountability held to me.

So for me - I need to post my food.  If I don't track...I will slack.

For me...That is the first thing I need to get under control.  Simply tracking.

Not perfect in foos comsumption or food choices...just in quantity overall.

Because I can guarantee you that I will loose weight even when I slip in what I eat if I track.

I might eat that doughnut...but it will be only one versus 2.

And if only eating one versus two saves my leg at 61 years old...I will never complain.

So if you do not see me post my food intake by 7 p.m. here...call me on it.  I am asking you to do this for me.  It is my first step to this long life I want to live versus the life I will have if I do not make that first step.


----------



## loonieroonie

Hello I joined your other weight loss thread about a year ago, but was so overwhelmed by how many pages I was behind and kept getting behind that I stopped checking in. I'd post something and someone would respond to it, by the time I went back to respond to that person 10 pages had passed and I felt like I would be interrupting so I left. I'm glad to see a group at it's begining, maybe I won't get so lost.


----------



## Dizneydawn

loonieroonie said:


> Hello I joined your other weight loss thread about a year ago, but was so overwhelmed by how many pages I was behind and kept getting behind that I stopped checking in. I'd post something and someone would respond to it, by the time I went back to respond to that person 10 pages had passed and I felt like I would be interrupting so I left. I'm glad to see a group at it's begining, maybe I won't get so lost.



I hope you don't feel lost either!  There will be some who post daily and then some and some who just post weekly or send me stats weekly but post seldom.  Wherever you fit in is great but the key to this or anything working in this weight loss mission is consistency.

Even if you don't post all the time...READ every day.  1st of all you won't be lost on what is going on but the most important factor is you will stay concious of what you came here for in the first place.

I hope to see you here often and thanks for recommiting to yourself!



Remember guys...please get me your weight and your measurements if you want to track that too this weekend!

dizneydreamz@yahoo.com

Thanks to those who have already!  Just be sure to put weight loss thread or skinny island in the memo!

Also...think about the first thing you want to really make the commitment to this month!  The one thing no matter what...you will start and see through the end.

Ideas:  

#1  Drinking Water!  At least 8  8 oz glasses...I am doing 1/2 my body weight in oz...That is a lot but it makes sense that it takes a lot more water to flush out a person at 250 pounds than it does at 120!

Also...set yourself up for success.  I like drinking water with fresh lemons or limes.  I also like drinking water out of a bottle opening vs a glass.  It to me, just seems like I can chug it faster and drink more.  So I invested in a great water bottle.

#2  Exercise!  Move yourself more than you have been doing.  "Couch to 5k" is a great program that many here have had success with.  Walking, aerobics etc...Maybe for you 3 times a week exercise is a great start...maybe 2 or 5.  Make it doable and know you can add minutes on each week and soon you will be at your goal for length of time and endurance!

#3  Tracking your food!   Maybe this month it simply means getting in the habit of writing it down and you are not going commit to cut many things from your food catalog.  Maybe it means that you will still have 3 Cokes a day even though you want to be at one a week eventually.

Maybe you decided you want to track and stay within your calories and yet count that Coke in them but not abandon it.

However you decide to start tracking...it is a good tool to help you with honesty and discipline.  It is the only way people I have ever known have lost weight and kept it off.  No matter what program they are on...it comes down to mindful eating.

#4  Eating more fruits and veggies a day.  Try some new fruits and vegetables!  Find new receipes and find a way to like something you have never tried or liked before.

I love raw veggies.  Steamed ones often make me queezy so I am not going to force myself to eat what is good for me in a way I know will only self destruct.

Why gag through 1 cup of steamed carrots when I could eat 2 cups of fresh ones for snacks throughout the day with no problem?

Find out what you like and work it into your day.





Hope that helps give you some ideas of what you can decide to do this month for yourself!  Make a commitment to one...get that under control and we will add a new one next month!  Like Liz said to you all yesterday...adding to much at once will set you up for failure.

I am commiting to Tracking.  For me that is key and posting my food totals here will help with that.

I know with Tracking it will make me more mindful of water and more mindful of heading to the Y.  But if it is a day I am overwhelmed and feel the need to crawl in a hole...I will choose to track.  It is the one thing I need to keep focus on at all costs.

We prioritize our bills, our household chores and what comes first with our kids and family.

Now we have to take the first step in prioritizing what we will have come first in our weight loss journey...

Think about what you can commit to and what you can prioritze into your life.

Set yourself up for success and I am excited for you to all report to us what that first step is on Monday!

Again:

dizneydreamz@yahoo.com


send me your stats please!  No pressure!

I will have the ensemble cheat sheet available tonight!  It will be in post #2.

I am off to spend a few hours with my dad and the kids.

Have a great Day everybody!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

Dizneydawn said:


> "God taps you on the shoulder and when you don't listen...He hit's you with a shovel."
> 
> ...
> 
> I may not have a choice in what genetic cr@p I inherited but I do have a choice to give it fuel to feed off of.  I have a choice to prevent it as much as I do clicking that seatbelt.
> ....
> 
> So if you do not see me post my food intake by 7 p.m. here...call me on it.  I am asking you to do this for me.  It is my first step to this long life I want to live versus the life I will have if I do not make that first step.



So true about the genetic hand we've been dealt.  But controlling what you can and learning to let the rest slide, like water off a ducks back, can lead to huge victories.


----------



## askelton

Leenk said:


> Also, do you know about www.cinchouse.com?


I just found out about this recently.  Thanks! 



Dawn, you are so motivating.  Thank you!  I still don't feel totally on board, but I know I must.


----------



## Leenk

gellybean said:


> at food ending in -os!
> 
> Nachos, burritos, taquitos, tacos, tostitos.... Just say no to -os!



I find that I'm at my worst when watching TV.  Reaching for those -os are just so easy when my hands are idle... so I've taken up knitting over Christmas and I keep it next to the couch.  I find that if my hands are occupied, I don't think about snacks and my lovely cream colored scarf in progress won't be covered in greasy orange powder.  So double WIN!


----------



## jbm02

askelton said:


> My husband leaves in April and we don't live near his unit, so I'm glad to find someone else to talk to.  Congrats on your wedding.





Leenk said:


> Hey, we're all in this together.  Feel free to PM me if you wanna talk about deployment stuff (you know, with OPSEC and all).  This is my DF's second deployment in the last three years.  I was a nervous wreck the first time around and constantly sought comfort with two men (Ben & Jerry) trying to deal with all the emotions.  This time around, I was determined to find an outlet that does not involve food.  So far it's going well, I go to the fitness gym at least four times a week and just discovered cardio kick boxing as a great alternative.  Plus work keeps me very busy.
> 
> Also, do you know about www.cinchouse.com?  It's a great website for military wives and the forums are like disboard except it's all about military life (including dealing with deployments).  It probably does more for my sanity than ice cream and kick boxing combined.



I was lurking but thought I'd chime in.  I just returned from a deployment to Iraq so my DH (teacher) and kids were struggling through the deployment at home.  If I can offer any insight on what it's like to be on the other end, feel free to PM me too...



dislvr74 said:


> I tend to post once on these types of threads only to disappear forever.



That's me!!  

Is it okay if I just lurk for a while??  I'm doing the BL thread and trying to maintain a WISH journal ( not doing so well with that one) and while I'd like to read the motivational information and maybe contribute sometimes, I know I won't be able to keep up....


----------



## askelton

Leenk said:


> so I've taken up knitting over Christmas and I keep it next to the couch.


That is on my to do list while my DH is gone.


----------



## Dizneydawn

AKASnowWhite said:


> So true about the genetic hand we've been dealt.  But controlling what you can and learning to let the rest slide, like water off a ducks back, can lead to huge victories.


 Learning to let go and accept I am not in control nor should I take control over what is not mine...is such a challenge...and I you may not have a shovel but your whistle is one powerful weapon!  


askelton said:


> Dawn, you are so motivating.  Thank you!  I still don't feel totally on board, but I know I must.


Motivating in words but now I need to motivate myself to action!


Leenk said:


> I find that I'm at my worst when watching TV.



We do not have a TV in our dining area so my new rule is to eat at the dining table only.  I can drink water anywhere but food stays in the food place!


----------



## MelanieC

I'll join you because I believe we can all use lots of accountability and being around others who are going what we are going through.

*First Name and Screen name: * *Melanie / MelanieC. *


*What your Goal Is for Fitness: * *Get back to consistant exercise again. It's been a few years.*


*Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:* *Sweets and salty combination foods, although I find it hard to eat anything that tastes really good in moderation.*

*Favorite Good Food for You:* * I have lots of these: Avocado, Tahini, hummus, nuts and seeds, nut butters*


*Favorite Form of Exercise:* * Lifting weights, mostly for the upper body.  I love the feeling you get when you have been consistantly lifting weights. I just think muscles on arms and shoulders look really great on women. *


*What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:* *To get down to 125 again, and keep it off forever.*


*Family:  **DH and I have been married to Bill since 1987 (23 years this coming june).  
DD17, Taryn- She will be 18 the beginning of March and she is going off to the University of Missouri in August.  She has been a cheerleader for years.  DS12, Ryan- 6th grade, plays trumpet and guitar and is in the Jazz band at school.  Two cats (Pumpkin and Phantom).*


More about me.  I'm a vegetarian.  I count calories using Sparkpeople.  I used to do Weight Watchers, but I prefer counting calories now.  I got to goals a few years ago using WW's, so I'm really hoping I can get back to goal again.  I know how to do it, I just have to dig deep and get it done.  I'm 40, work for a Pharmaceutical company and I really want to make this the year I get back in control of myself.  My lowest that I've gotten when I lost my weight the last time was 130.  I'm 170.6 this morning (yesterday's official weekly WI was 169.8).  At work I have two little visual reminders of where I'm at. I used Excel and put my goal at the type and typed in each pound going down until I got to my current weight.  Then I printed that cell and the cell next to it (I put the lines in both of these cells) and then cut them out.  When you take a red felt tip pen and color in each number as you get to it.  It looks like a thermometer as you do this. Then cut it out and pin it up on your workspace or on your fridge.  I try to look at it at work when I feel like eating something I shouldn't.  I also did one for a short term goal (10 pounds).


Example
125  
126
127  Fill in this space when you reach this number


----------



## stitchfan23

Just catching up from yesterday.  Dawn I will email you info later this evening or tomorrow.  

Bonus for me today was I ATE BREAKFAST AND LUNCH!

I was also so proud of DH.  We were out today around lunch time and usually he would have headed to the nearest drive thru but instead he didn't say anything, came home and when we go in he offered to make lunch.  I was so proud of him


----------



## luvsJack

May I join you?

I, too, have a tendency to join these threads and then not come back but am hoping that a combo of this and sparkpeople will keep me on task.  

While boredom struck at work yesterday, I checked out mypyramid.gov and its a great site!  It will tell you exactly how much you need of each food group (based on your weight, age, etc.) and help you with a meal plan.  You can make a menu and while you are working on it, charts will tell you how much of each food group you are putting in, plus the fats and "extras".  It was really eye opening to how many "extras" (sugars, bad fats, etc.) are in foods and how easy it is to stay within your calorie range but go over on other bad stuff.    I printed a lot of stuff out and used the info when I shopped for groceries last night.  

Like you, Dizneydawn, I have a lot of genetic things that are screaming at me to lose the weight.  Heart problems are a big issue with both my mom's and my dad's family.   I know the weight has to go, its just needing to get going.

First Name and Screen name:   Sharon/LuvsJack

What your Goal Is for Fitness:  Would love to get back up to walking 3 miles a day

Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: chips and fries 

Favorite Good Food for You: mixed lettuces salad with low cal ranch or honey mustard

Favorite Form of Exercise: walking

What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  a new wardrobe (or enjoy the one I used to be able to wear),  just to be able to look in the mirror and say "I DID IT" (this is the most important one)

Family: wonderful husband who isn't home very often, daughter 11, two sons 25 and 27, one daughter in law and another one "soon to be" and my beautiful little granddaughter.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Just got back from the grocery store.  Success!!!  I made a list and stuck to it.  In fact, I was even able to eliminate some of the "extra" food.  Of course, I had sticker shock at the checkout.  Holy carp, eating healthy costs a lot.  But, I made some healthier choices and I actually read some labels.  A good start.

Dawn, I'll get you my stats on Monday.  That is my "typical" weigh in day anyway.


----------



## dislvr74

It's 3:15 and I finished my 9 mile run at 11:30. So far, I have managed to avoid the pizza! 

I am going to commit to eating 5 servings of fruits and veggies a day. Right now, I average about 2 on a good day. My hope is that eating more healthy food will decrease the amount of junk food I eat.

For those of you who are intimidated to go to a gym, feel my pain. I ran on the track at our campus rec center surrounded by size 2 18 and 19 year olds. At some point you have to realize that nobody is paying any attention to you and just get on with your workout. That said, I will be glad when our sidewalks are not covered in ice and I can run outside again. 

I'll be sending stats in before Monday. My weight is artifically low because of the water weight I lose when I run. Sadly, it will be back to normal by Monday morning.


----------



## TB'sWidow

Hello everyone heres hoping I can join. I am a big lurker so I'm hoping by joining will help me be more open & accountable. So here I go!! First name Screen name: Mary,TB'swidow.    What your goal is for fitness: To be a healthy strong woman for my surprise Dd & my grandkids. Food hardest to eat in moderation: really everything I'm a big carb and red meat eater & I hate the good for you veggies.Favorite good for you food: to be honest like pp said I don't like food that's good for you that's where I struggle.Favorite form of exercise: I like walking an weights.What your goal is for yourself when you get to skinny island:Same as others shop in normal clothes sections to be able to keep up with youngest Dd. Family: DD#1 Amanda 26 Ds Travis 22 and my surprise DD#2 Kaitlyn 10 Son-inlaw Jimmy 28 Dgrs James 7 & Damien 5. As you can tell by my screen name I am a widow which I have been for the last 8yrs an I call my DD#2 a surprise because I didn't think I could have anymore children so she was a huge shockbut the lord gave her to me because he knew Dh was gonna lose his battle with lung cancer at the age of 44 so she is really the driving motivator for me.


----------



## Jasperann

Good evening everyone!

I want to have my goal for the first month to be to stop drinking coke and start drinking 1/2 my body weight in water...  I might just turn into a fish.  I am loosely keeping track of my calories (I say loosely because I'm not logging it online anywhere.).  

We are on the dining plan when we go to Disney next month.  I plan on staying away from coke while there, but I will probably have some fruity drinks.   But other than that I'm not making any promises. 

BTW with the head ache I've got today, it kinda feels like someone did hit me over the head with a shovel.


----------



## MelanieC

DH and I just got back from watching Dear John - Seriously, bring tissues!  We didn't have popcorn -yeah. The smell of the popcorn is so intoxicating when you walk in the door, I'm glad DH didn't even ask.

Just entered in all my calories for the day and I'm a little over (1708 and my range is 1200-1550).  Yesterday I was over too, DH and I went to dinner at an Italian restaurant and I had tea no sugar, salad w/ dressing on side and used very little of it, 4 slices of garlic bread - they were pretty small on roll cut into smaller pieces but did have butter on them, and eggplant parmisagna.  I ate all the eggplant and cheese and only 2 bites of the spagetti.  Sitting here really wanting a coconut popcicle........but since I'm over today I'm not going too!  Tomorrow and the rest of the week till the Biggest Loser challenge WI on Friday I am going to be good and eat on the low side of my calories.  

One day at a time, one step at a time.  I'd really like to exercise tomorrow.  Hopefully I can make myself.


For those that have husband's or Fiance's deploying - I know what that is like.  My DH is in the Air National Guard full time and has gone over to Kuwait, Afganistan and othe places many times.  I'm here to talk if you need to and I totally understand not having anyone to talk to (like another deployed wife).  I wasn't close to anyone and really spent most of these deployments without anyone - except for a few occasions here and there.  The worst was his deployment to Kuwait/Iraq in 2003 at the start of the war.  That one was really hard.


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

Dawn, thank you SO much for creating this thread.  I'm looking forward to working alongside of you all to getting to our goals.  

*What your Goal Is for Fitness:*  I want to feel good when I look in the mirror, like shopping for clothes and feel like a "sexy chick."

*Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:*  Salt and Carbs.  Potatoes and Cheese. Cannot get enough.

*Favorite Good Food for You:*  Avocado and hummus.   Of course I have these with tortilla chips and pretzels.  

*Favorite Form of Exercise: *I hate exercise.  I want to like it.  I do.  I yearn for the runners high people talk about.  I can't find it.  Elliptical with the right music is ok.  Like kick boxing.  Have heard Wii Fit is fun... may try that.

*What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  *Marching off to the pool bar/snack bar without feeling I need to cover myself.

*Family:* It's me and my dog.  And a boyfriend I feel like I don't deserve.  I'd like to work on that too.  Yikes... this thread IS like therapy!


----------



## gellybean

to all the new posters!!!  This is so exciting!



Millie12591 said:


> Amiee!!!   How are you my other Texas sista!!  My other Texas sista is suppose to be joining us eliz991, maybe she'll wait until she gets back from her trip. We need to wish her good Disney magic, she broke her toe just a few days ago  and she leaves in less than a week.  Poor baby.
> Thank you for your kind words. Knowing yourself and what silly or stupid things your capable (at least for me) is half the battle.




 Millie!!! I'm great. So excited about this thread!! So glad you're on here. Can't wait to meet another Texas Sista  That stinks about her toe. Hopefully she'll be ok with a supportive shoe or a scooter!! 

Knowing yourself is a big part of it, for sure! 



Dizneydawn said:


> I am so proud of you!  Even being aware of the fact you have a choice to make is such a huge accomplishment!  Even if you had eaten there - being aware of what you eat vs eating aimlessly is huge!
> 
> 
> Great thought process and great analogy!
> 
> 
> Great job and remember..don't kill yourself the first week and never go back!  Talk to a trainer there about how to start and slowly build!
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing that and I hope we all get better at the end of this journey in loving oursleves!




Thank you!!! 

Thanks for all the ideas Dawn!! I'm committing to continued tracking of the food, since I'm already mostly in the habit and adding exercise in via the gym. And I will be telling the trainers that there's a reason I didn't audition for the Biggest Loser! I KNOW I need to ease into it. 


DAWN!!! IT's 8pm!! Where's your food log?!!! 


 






Leenk said:


> I find that I'm at my worst when watching TV.  Reaching for those -os are just so easy when my hands are idle... so I've taken up knitting over Christmas and I keep it next to the couch.  I find that if my hands are occupied, I don't think about snacks and my lovely cream colored scarf in progress won't be covered in greasy orange powder.  So double WIN!



I totally need to break out the crocheting again. Except my blanket I'm making is burnt orange. Kinda defeats the cheeto proofing!!! 



Stacybaeasm said:


> Just got back from the grocery store.  Success!!!  I made a list and stuck to it.  In fact, I was even able to eliminate some of the "extra" food.  Of course, I had sticker shock at the checkout.  Holy carp, eating healthy costs a lot.  But, I made some healthier choices and I actually read some labels.  A good start.
> 
> Dawn, I'll get you my stats on Monday.  That is my "typical" weigh in day anyway.



 for healthy shopping!! I had a bit of a sticker shock too. Had to remind myself that it's better to pay more for groceries than for medical bills down the road! 



stitchfan23 said:


> Just catching up from yesterday.  Dawn I will email you info later this evening or tomorrow.
> 
> Bonus for me today was I ATE BREAKFAST AND LUNCH!
> 
> I was also so proud of DH.  We were out today around lunch time and usually he would have headed to the nearest drive thru but instead he didn't say anything, came home and when we go in he offered to make lunch.  I was so proud of him



 for eating breakfast and lunch!!! That's great!! Your hubby gets a  too! 



MelanieC said:


> DH and I just got back from watching Dear John - Seriously, bring tissues!  We didn't have popcorn -yeah. The smell of the popcorn is so intoxicating when you walk in the door, I'm glad DH didn't even ask.
> 
> Just entered in all my calories for the day and I'm a little over (1708 and my range is 1200-1550).  Yesterday I was over too, DH and I went to dinner at an Italian restaurant and I had tea no sugar, salad w/ dressing on side and used very little of it, 4 slices of garlic bread - they were pretty small on roll cut into smaller pieces but did have butter on them, and eggplant parmisagna.  I ate all the eggplant and cheese and only 2 bites of the spagetti.  Sitting here really wanting a coconut popcicle........but since I'm over today I'm not going too!  Tomorrow and the rest of the week till the Biggest Loser challenge WI on Friday I am going to be good and eat on the low side of my calories.
> 
> One day at a time, one step at a time.  I'd really like to exercise tomorrow.  Hopefully I can make myself.




WTG on skipping the popcorn and tracking your calories!!!!!



2xcited2sleep said:


> *Family:* It's me and my dog.  And a boyfriend I feel like I don't deserve.  I'd like to work on that too.  Yikes... this thread IS like therapy!



Girl. I get it. The not deserving someone feeling. Just sayin'. You're not alone in feeling this way. I think there are probably lots of us on this thread that feel that way.


----------



## shannn

This whole "not deserving" thing...that's what I've been feeling all my life. Now, I'm here to say that we all DO deserve it. We deserve incredible men in our lives, we deserve to be pampered and taken care of...we deserve to be treated with respect. We are NOT second class citizens just because we are overweight. Overweight is NOT a character flaw. We are good people and we deserve the good things in our lives.

Sorry for the soapbox, but honestly~~ it was said that fat was a weakness...a character flaw... by someone who has many of her own character flaws, and I've just deleted a description of them all! 

So, girls, accept and celebrate the good things in your lives. You have drawn them to you by being the amazing incredible people that you all are, and the people who know you are darn lucky to have you!


----------



## gellybean

shannn said:


> This whole "not deserving" thing...that's what I've been feeling all my life. Now, I'm here to say that we all DO deserve it. We deserve incredible men in our lives, we deserve to be pampered and taken care of...we deserve to be treated with respect. We are NOT second class citizens just because we are overweight. Overweight is NOT a character flaw. We are good people and we deserve the good things in our lives.
> 
> Sorry for the soapbox, but honestly~~ it was said that fat was a weakness...a character flaw... by someone who has many of her own character flaws, and I've just deleted a description of them all!
> 
> So, girls, accept and celebrate the good things in your lives. You have drawn them to you by being the amazing incredible people that you all are, and the people who know you are darn lucky to have you!





Sing it Sista'!

Well said. I have to work on reminding myself everyday that I'm worthy of love. I'm worthy of happiness. Maybe I do know what some of my demons are. Whoa. 






BUT there are some days I think he doesn't deserve me!!  Mainly when he ticks me off. That's a big jump for me, EVEN if it's in jest. KWIM?


----------



## luvsJack

shannn said:


> This whole "not deserving" thing...that's what I've been feeling all my life. Now, I'm here to say that we all DO deserve it. *We deserve incredible men in our lives, we deserve to be pampered and taken care of...we deserve to be treated with respect.* We are NOT second class citizens just because we are overweight. Overweight is NOT a character flaw. We are good people and we deserve the good things in our lives.
> 
> Sorry for the soapbox, but honestly~~ it was said that fat was a weakness...a character flaw... by someone who has many of her own character flaws, and I've just deleted a description of them all!
> 
> So, girls, accept and celebrate the good things in your lives. You have drawn them to you by being the amazing incredible people that you all are, and the people who know you are darn lucky to have you!





I have spent so much of my life telling my self that I can have "that" when I lose weight.  "That" being whatever it is I am wanting and am believing I don't deserve.

Its just that old low self esteem getting in the  way and the sad thing is having a low self esteem is one of the main things that will keep a person from losing weight.  Time to tell ourselves "we are worth it and we do deserve it!  NOW!  not in 20 pounds."


----------



## MelanieC

2xcited2sleep said:


> Dawn, thank you SO much for creating this thread.  I'm looking forward to working alongside of you all to getting to our goals.
> 
> *What your Goal Is for Fitness:*  I want to feel good when I look in the mirror, like shopping for clothes and feel like a "sexy chick."
> 
> 
> 
> *Favorite Good Food for You:*  Avocado and hummus.   Of course I have these with tortilla chips and pretzels.



Yummy - Two of my favorite foods, I could live my whole life on these two foods and be happy, lol 



shannn said:


> This whole "not deserving" thing...that's what I've been feeling all my life. Now, I'm here to say that we all DO deserve it. We deserve incredible men in our lives, we deserve to be pampered and taken care of...we deserve to be treated with respect. We are NOT second class citizens just because we are overweight. Overweight is NOT a character flaw. We are good people and we deserve the good things in our lives.
> 
> Sorry for the soapbox, but honestly~~ it was said that fat was a weakness...a character flaw... by someone who has many of her own character flaws, and I've just deleted a description of them all!
> 
> So, girls, accept and celebrate the good things in your lives. You have drawn them to you by being the amazing incredible people that you all are, and the people who know you are darn lucky to have you!



I totally agree with this - We all DESERVE all of these things!!  I had to remind DH tonight after we got done watching the movies.  He opened the car door, and then walked over to his.  I left the door open and said - Be a gentleman and close it, lol.  It was fun to harrass him and he actually did it, lol!!




luvsJack said:


> I have spent so much of my life telling my self that I can have "that" when I lose weight.  "That" being whatever it is I am wanting and am believing I don't deserve.
> 
> Its just that old low self esteem getting in the  way and the sad thing is having a low self esteem is one of the main things that will keep a person from losing weight.  Time to tell ourselves "we are worth it and we do deserve it!  NOW!  not in 20 pounds."





We are worth it NOW!!!


----------



## lisaviolet

Dizneydawn said:


> I need my hair done again - well over a month ago but whose counting!  I will have to post some pics when it's all done! Just for you!



I'm holding you to it Dawn.  

And I said all the best to you.  And I forgot this - all the best to everyone - especially those who have just found WISH!


----------



## luvsJack

Stacybaeasm said:


> Just got back from the grocery store.  Success!!!  I made a list and stuck to it.  In fact, I was even able to eliminate some of the "extra" food.  *Of course, I had sticker shock at the checkout.  Holy carp, eating healthy costs a lot. * But, I made some healthier choices and I actually read some labels.  A good start.
> 
> Dawn, I'll get you my stats on Monday.  That is my "typical" weigh in day anyway.



Isn't it crazy?!   I can understand fresh fruits and veggies going up and down by what's in season (although, its hard to tell sometimes what is in season!)  but the fat free margarine being more expensive than the full fat version just doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me. 

I spent Friday night reading labels and trying to make those choices (while trying to navigate around all those stocking up for the Superbowl--have never seen so many men, looking lost, in the grocery store at one time before!!) and it is also time consuming!  I assume it will get easier. 

One thing that I am doing differently this time is not buying two versions of everything.  DD and I eat the same fresh fruits and veggies for the most part but I have always bought both the fat free and full fat versions of everything.  Not so this time.  I figure dd and dh do not need all that extra fat either, so they get the same thing I do.  Except mayo--I promised dh I would always buy hm the regular version of that.


----------



## MelanieC

I wrote this on the Biggest Loser thread about eating and Super Bowl snacks today.  Just thought it could be useful here too.

Remember to take it one hour at a time tomorrow. Drink lots of water, keep alcholic drinks to a minimum or even try not to drink them since they usually cause you to eat more automatically. Journal what your eating tomorrow. Don't mindlessly eat. Don't stand at the dip bowl or in the kitchen and eat. Even if you take it and sit down and eat in front of the TV, put it on your plate after measuring out what your going to eat (and writing it down). Mindless eating in the kitchen or dipping and eating at the bowl will add on extra calories because your not as likely to feel like you ate, you'll do it too fast and you won't be as likely to write it down. Sit down before you take any bites of food and write it down and become accountable before you eat it. If you know before you bite, your more likely to limit your eating as well as maybe decide to make better choices. You can do this, We can do this. Enjoy yourself, but keep yourself in check. 

What are you going to do to succeed today?

Here is my plan:

DH is getting wings and I'm lucky - I'm vegetarian now so I won't be partaking and it won't be hard to forgo those 

I plan on making hummus and a recipe I haven't tried yet for a artichoke dip (just artichokes, garlic cloves and Olive oil). Apparently the artichoke dip is really good and creamy (becomes roasted). I may actually take the dip and make a panini with it or else just eat both with some of Mary's Gone Crackers (my current favorite healthy cracker).


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

shannn said:


> This whole "not deserving" thing...that's what I've been feeling all my life. Now, I'm here to say that we all DO deserve it. We deserve incredible men in our lives, we deserve to be pampered and taken care of...we deserve to be treated with respect. We are NOT second class citizens just because we are overweight. Overweight is NOT a character flaw. We are good people and we deserve the good things in our lives.
> 
> Sorry for the soapbox, but honestly~~ it was said that fat was a weakness...a character flaw... by someone who has many of her own character flaws, and I've just deleted a description of them all!
> 
> So, girls, accept and celebrate the good things in your lives. You have drawn them to you by being the amazing incredible people that you all are, and the people who know you are darn lucky to have you!



  Love it!  Thank you!


----------



## Dizneydawn

MelanieC said:


> I'll join you because I believe we can all use lots of accountability and being around others who are going what we are going through.
> Well said!  Wecome!
> *Favorite Form of Exercise:* * Lifting weights, mostly for the upper body.  I love the feeling you get when you have been consistantly lifting weights. I just think muscles on arms and shoulders look really great on women. *
> I agree...I used to love my arms!  Great visual!  Thanks!





stitchfan23 said:


> Bonus for me today was I ATE BREAKFAST AND LUNCH!
> Great Job!  Keep it up!
> I was also so proud of DH.  We were out today around lunch time and usually he would have headed to the nearest drive thru but instead he didn't say anything, came home and when we go in he offered to make lunch.  I was so proud of him


So great he is on board for you right now!


luvsJack said:


> Like you, Dizneydawn, I have a lot of genetic things that are screaming at me to lose the weight.  Heart problems are a big issue with both my mom's and my dad's family.   *I know the weight has to go, its just needing to get going.* Heart issues on my Dad's side as well and I love that *motto*!





Stacybaeasm said:


> Just got back from the grocery store.  Success!!!  I made a list and stuck to it.  In fact, I was even able to eliminate some of the "extra" food.  Of course, I had sticker shock at the checkout.  Holy carp, eating healthy costs a lot. It totally does but I just keep looking at the health care costs I incur and will if I don's lose this weight!   But, I made some healthier choices and I actually read some labels.  A good start.
> So proud of you Stacy!





dislvr74 said:


> It's 3:15 and I finished my 9 mile run at 11:30. So far, I have managed to avoid the pizza!
> Great job and totally motivating for us!
> 
> For those of you who are intimidated to go to a gym, feel my pain. I ran on the track at our campus rec center surrounded by size 2 18 and 19 year olds. At some point you have to realize that nobody is paying any attention to you and just get on with your workout. That said, I will be glad when our sidewalks are not covered in ice and I can run outside again.
> Crack me up!  I did water aerobics next to a girl with a rockin body and one probably 40 pounds heavy but young with a  bikini on the other day!  The first was in shape and the second had ****sters that stayed in place!





TB'sWidow said:


> I call my DD#2 a surprise because I didn't think I could have anymore children so she was a huge shockbut the lord gave her to me because he knew Dh was gonna lose his battle with lung cancer at the age of 44 so she is really the driving motivator for me.


Thank you for sharing that with us.  I hope you stay here! 


Jasperann said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> I want to have my goal for the first month to be to stop drinking coke and start drinking 1/2 my body weight in water...  I might just turn into a fish.  I am loosely keeping track of my calories (I say loosely because I'm not logging it online anywhere.).
> Great Goal!
> :





MelanieC said:


> DH and I just got back from watching Dear John - Seriously, bring tissues!  We didn't have popcorn -yeah. The smell of the popcorn is so intoxicating when you walk in the door, I'm glad DH didn't even ask.
> That is a huge accomplishment!  HUGE!!





2xcited2sleep said:


> Dawn, thank you SO much for creating this thread.  I'm looking forward to working alongside of you all to getting to our goals.
> Yeah that you found us!
> *Family:* It's me and my dog.  And a boyfriend I feel like I don't deserve.  I'd like to work on that too.  Yikes... this thread IS like therapy!


Cheap Therapy!  Gotta love it! 


gellybean said:


> Thanks for all the ideas Dawn!! I'm committing to continued tracking of the food, since I'm already mostly in the habit and adding exercise in via the gym. And I will be telling the trainers that there's a reason I didn't audition for the Biggest Loser! I KNOW I need to ease into it.
> Great idea!  That's why I chose that one as well!
> 
> DAWN!!! IT's 8pm!! Where's your food log?!!!
> It's comming...viruses abound at this house lately!





shannn said:


> This whole "not deserving" thing...that's what I've been feeling all my life. Now, I'm here to say that we all DO deserve it. /QUOTE]
> I printed the whole post!  It was exactly what I needed!
> 
> 
> gellybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT there are some days I think he doesn't deserve me!!  Mainly when he ticks me off. That's a big jump for me, EVEN if it's in jest. KWIM?
> 
> 
> 
> It is always good to know you deserve to be valued and that you are valuable!
> 
> 
> luvsJack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have spent so much of my life telling my self that I can have "that" when I lose weight.  "That" being whatever it is I am wanting and am believing I don't deserve.
> Ahemmm...I keep saying I would only get married at goal weight so I get this!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lisaviolet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm holding you to it Dawn.
> 
> And I said all the best to you.  And I forgot this - all the best to everyone - especially those who have just found WISH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Lisa!!!!
> 
> 
> luvsJack said:
> 
> 
> 
> I spent Friday night reading labels and trying to make those choices (while trying to navigate around all those stocking up for the Superbowl--have never seen so many men, looking lost, in the grocery store at one time before!!) and it is also time consuming!  I assume it will get easier.
> Awesome having aplan if today is hard for you!  Awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MelanieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mindlessly eat. Don't stand at the dip bowl or in the kitchen and eat. Even if you take it and sit down and eat in front of the TV, put it on your plate after measuring out what your going to eat (and writing it down). Mindless eating in the kitchen or dipping and eating at the bowl will add on extra calories because your not as likely to feel like you ate, you'll do it too fast and you won't be as likely to write it down. Sit down before you take any bites of food and write it down and become accountable before you eat it. If you know before you bite, your more likely to limit your eating as well as maybe decide to make better choices. You can do this, We can do this. Enjoy yourself, but keep yourself in check.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I need to sit down and eat period!  I find myslerf slamming even full meals without tasting it on the go at the stove.
> 
> Bad for digestion and not mind satisying either!  GREAT ADVICE GUYS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday:  I ate - 1 serving of chicken noodle soup, 1 1/2 servings of ravioli with one serving of sauce, one whole flat sandwich bread toasted with garlic and a one glass of punch.
> 
> Not a great food day as far as balanced...today will be better!
> 
> There is a virus on the home computer now - got it while taking pics for my last TR update from google...ugh!  So it seems fixed now and I will load todays into sparkpeoople and post food plus their calories etc today!
> 
> Thanks for keeping me accountable!  I appreciate it!
> 
> I am so excited for the start tom of all of this for us!!!!
> 
> The virus ate my sheet of names for the ensemble...will try and re-do today!
Click to expand...


----------



## gellybean

So yesterday was not a perfect eating day but it was such an improvement over what I wanted to eat, that I'm proud of myself. I hope this makes sense!


I went out to eat with my sister to Pei Wei. I shared an order of 4 crab wontons with my sister instead of an order of 8. I shared an order of Pad Thai Chicken with my 2 yr old son and we still brought half of it back home in a to go container. 

We then went to the Outlet Mall and walked the entire loop, while shopping and pushing a stroller but still it was out and active and not tush on the couch. 

I wanted a Itza Doozie from The Great American Cookie Co. Didn't get one. I wanted a Big Ol' Strawberry Banana Smoothie. Didn't get it. Didn't even walk past the Rocky Mountain Chocolate Company. 

After we left there, I drove through Sonic, after looking up the point value on my Blackberry and ordered a small Cherry Limeade. It was 3 pts, so 10% of my daily allowance. But it satisfied my smoothie, icey, fruity craving and was a much smarter choice than a large Cherry Limeade or the smoothie I wanted at the outlet mall.

For dinner DS2 and I shared the rest of the Pad Thai and a small homemade cheese quesadilla, so I controlled the amount of cheese and butter added. I had a 2 point Slim Fast candy bar for dessert and chewed gum and drank water the rest of the night.


I did go over my point allowance for the day and into flex points. BUT I could have done so much worse. I wanted to do so much worse. But I fought the battles one at a time as they came and made smart informed choices. 





There is still a little guilt lurkin that I didn't do perfectly. There  were things I could have done better. I'm having to really work hard not to be so hard on myself and recognize that there were so many ways I improved upon my normal M.O, That even though I could have done better, I have to be proud and satisfied with how I did because I could have done so much worse. This is a marathon and I have to make choices that I can make the rest of my life and not be so strict that I quit in 2 days!


I'm so glad I have you ladies to share stuff like this with and know that y'all all understand!!  


Plan for today - small point breakfast (HEB brand Instant Peaches and Cream Oatmeal 2pts) to save points for a late lunch/early dinner of chicken philly cheesesteaks  and baked oven fries that DH is making. He's going to control the fat, amount of low fat cheese, add mushrooms and onions to make it go further and use a low sugar BBQ sauce to top it instead of a cheese sauce or ranch dressing. We aren't going to a Superbowl party so that's a huge break in food temptations right there!! 

I wish everyone the best of luck today!!!!!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

gellybean said:


> There is still a little guilt lurkin that I didn't do perfectly. There  were things I could have done better. I'm having to really work hard not to be so hard on myself and recognize that there were so many ways I improved upon my normal M.O, That even though I could have done better, I have to be proud and satisfied with how I did because I could have done so much worse. This is a marathon and I have to make choices that I can make the rest of my life and not be so strict that I quit in 2 days!




Just remember there is no such thing as perfect.  Even the size 2's aren't perfect (despite how I feel about them when they get on the treadmill next to me.)  It's that little voice of guilt that can cause us to give up for an hour, a day, or forever.  You did great!!!!!!!  You thought about what you were eating, resisted temptations, and found alternatives.  That means you celebrate, not feel guilty. 

As for me, I  may have found a way to avoid ALL that superbowl badness today.  I got sick.   My throat feels like it has gravel in it and has swollen so I can't really even swallow.  Looks like even my healthy nachos are out the window and I'll be sticking to chicken broth today.  Not fun but it will read better on the scale tomorrow, right?


----------



## gellybean

Stacybaeasm said:


> Just remember there is no such thing as perfect.  Even the size 2's aren't perfect (despite how I feel about them when they get on the treadmill next to me.)  It's that little voice of guilt that can cause us to give up for an hour, a day, or forever.  You did great!!!!!!!  You thought about what you were eating, resisted temptations, and found alternatives.  That means you celebrate, not feel guilty.
> 
> As for me, I  may have found a way to avoid ALL that superbowl badness today.  I got sick.   My throat feels like it has gravel in it and has swollen so I can't really even swallow.  Looks like even my healthy nachos are out the window and I'll be sticking to chicken broth today.  Not fun but it will read better on the scale tomorrow, right?



Thanks for the words of encouragement. 

So sorry you're feeling rotten but way to keep a positive attitude about it and see the bright side about it.   for having a plan and a back up plan that are both healthy.


----------



## Dizneydawn

gellybean said:


> So yesterday was not a perfect eating day but it was such an improvement over what I wanted to eat, that I'm proud of myself. I hope this makes sense!
> I am busting with pride ofr you and all the choices you made yesterday!  Tons of great ones and all with the mind of "is this doable?"
> 
> SOOOO FLIPPIN PROUD!






Stacybaeasm said:


> As for me, I  may have found a way to avoid ALL that superbowl badness today.  I got sick.   My throat feels like it has gravel in it and has swollen so I can't really even swallow.  Looks like even my healthy nachos are out the window and I'll be sticking to chicken broth today.  Not fun but it will read better on the scale tomorrow, right?



Ohhh!  Sorry you are sick and I wish you get better soon!  The scale will be good to you tomorrow!  That is the best thing of all the yuck!


----------



## tiggerplus5

First Name and Screen name: Linda ~Tiggerplus5
What your Goal Is for Fitness: I want to lose 100 lbs but I need to start with a smaller amount that is manageable.  I'm going to work toward 25 lbs.  I've been through WW and other diets before and I can never get past the 20 lbs.  I know I can do 20 so I'm setting my goal at 25 lbs.
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:  Bread and pasta (this includes pizza) Love me some baked goods too.  Apple pies don't last long in my kitchen.
Favorite Good Food for You: I enjoy eating most everything.  That part of my weight problem.  I like veggies, fruit, salad but hate to prepare them. 
Favorite Form of Exercise: I love to swim, walk, yoga, even aerobics~I just don't ever schedule them into my life.  I just started with the wii fit plus I bought myself for xmas.  I just opened it today.  That's why I'm late posting to the thread.  I decided to make time for myself first, instead of these da**m boards.  That's part of my problem.  I love the internet and I love reading.  No weight loss there. 
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: I want to be able to run up the stairs at Typhoon Lagoon with my kids on my next visit to WDW.  I want to FEEL BETTER.  I want my strength back.  I want my jeans to fit again.  I haven't bought a pair of jeans in 2 years.  I don't feel comfortable in them.  I like Dawn's idea "looking good lagoon" cause I don't expect I will ever be skinny again but looking good will be OK with me.  (I hope that doesn't sound like a negative but I have to face the facts. This is my life.)
Family:  DH and I are working up to our 25 wedding anniversary in November 2010. I want to do another disney trip just the two of us this fall but he is being difficult.   I have three children/young adults.  DD is 24 yrs old and lives on her own.  2 DS that live at home~17 yrs old and 20 yrs old. 

My hubby is great cause he likes to cook but no one else in the family needs to lose weight so it is a struggle with him.  He wants me to lose weight but he is not supportive. When I say DH likes to cook, he will cook chili dogs, frozen chicken nuggets, hamburger helper. tacos.  I could live without all of these things and in fact I don't eat hot dogs except maybe once a year.

I know I have to get more organized with my grocery shopping and food prep.  DH likes to grocery shop with me and we are constantly bickering over what he wants to buy.  I buy fresh veggies but they rot in the fridge.  DH gets home from work 3 hours before I do and he cooks most of the meals.  I don't know how many times I've said to him "you didn't cook any vegetables for dinner?"  I've printed dozens of "good for you" recipes out.  We try them once and then he never wants to do it again.

I get home around 6 p.m. and by then I'm really hungry so I just eat whatever he has made.  I tend to get shaky if I haven't eaten.  I've discussed this with my doctor and she suggested I eat smaller, more frequent meals.  She checked me for diabetes and as of last year did not have it and I really don't want it either!!

So I've prolly eaten all my caloric intake for today.  I've had:
2 toast with butter
1 banana
2 biscotti cookies with coffee (again, luv those baked goods)
1 quesadilia with cheese, chicken and black bean salsa

I don't drink soda much.  I love Crystal Light and it's really close in molecular structure to plain water (at least that's what my last WW coach told us).  I will drink a half gallon of rasperry ice Crystal Light every day.  5 calories per serving.  

I really could not follow WW because I got the worst leg cramps when I was on their diet.  I could never figure out what I was lacking.  I tried eating a banana every day for potasium and I even tried one a day vitamins.  Nothing worked.  I swear it had to something to do with my fat intake.  Anyways,  I remember our WW coach telling us that the worst thing you could eat was cheese and ice cream so I really try to avoid them.  But apparently that approach hasn't helped with my weight loss program.

Two summers ago I had my overractive thyroid removed.  I was losing weight without even trying.  So I went to my doctor and that's what she found.  Tried treating it with medication but did not like that approach.  Your thyroid runs all your bodily functions, especially how much food you absorb.  I now have replacement thyroid hormone that keeps me regulated.  Since my thyroid was removed I've gained 25 lbs.    So ya know what that means!  I was eating way too much.  Now my hormones are back in the correct range so when I overreat, I immediately gain more weight.

Wheewww!  It really feels good to write that all down.  Even the 100 lbs that my wii fit told me today that I needed to lose to get my BMI down to a healthy level.  

I'm off to measure my body parts and send them to Dawn. 

Good luck everyone today with your food intake during the big game!  
Go Saints! I'm a pats fan so I can't support the Colts EVER!


----------



## gellybean

tiggerplus5 said:


> First Name and Screen name: Linda ~Tiggerplus5
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: I want to lose 100 lbs but I need to start with a smaller amount that is manageable.  I'm going to work toward 25 lbs.  I've been through WW and other diets before and I can never get past the 20 lbs.  I know I can do 20 so I'm setting my goal at 25 lbs.
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:  Bread and pasta (this includes pizza) Love me some baked goods too.  Apple pies don't last long in my kitchen.
> Favorite Good Food for You: I enjoy eating most everything.  That part of my weight problem.  I like veggies, fruit, salad but hate to prepare them.
> Favorite Form of Exercise: I love to swim, walk, yoga, even aerobics~I just don't ever schedule them into my life.  I just started with the wii fit plus I bought myself for xmas.  I just opened it today.  That's why I'm late posting to the thread.  I decided to make time for myself first, instead of these da**m boards.  That's part of my problem.  I love the internet and I love reading.  No weight loss there.
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: I want to be able to run up the stairs at Typhoon Lagoon with my kids on my next visit to WDW.  I want to FEEL BETTER.  I want my strength back.  I want my jeans to fit again.  I haven't bought a pair of jeans in 2 years.  I don't feel comfortable in them.  I like Dawn's idea "looking good lagoon" cause I don't expect I will ever be skinny again but looking good will be OK with me.  (I hope that doesn't sound like a negative but I have to face the facts. This is my life.)
> Family:  DH and I are working up to our 25 wedding anniversary in November 2010. I want to do another disney trip just the two of us this fall but he is being difficult.   I have three children/young adults.  DD is 24 yrs old and lives on her own.  2 DS that live at home~17 yrs old and 20 yrs old.
> 
> My hubby is great cause he likes to cook but no one else in the family needs to lose weight so it is a struggle with him.  He wants me to lose weight but he is not supportive. When I say DH likes to cook, he will cook chili dogs, frozen chicken nuggets, hamburger helper. tacos.  I could live without all of these things and in fact I don't eat hot dogs except maybe once a year.
> 
> I know I have to get more organized with my grocery shopping and food prep.  DH likes to grocery shop with me and we are constantly bickering over what he wants to buy.  I buy fresh veggies but they rot in the fridge.  DH gets home from work 3 hours before I do and he cooks most of the meals.  I don't know how many times I've said to him "you didn't cook any vegetables for dinner?"  I've printed dozens of "good for you" recipes out.  We try them once and then he never wants to do it again.
> 
> I get home around 6 p.m. and by then I'm really hungry so I just eat whatever he has made.  I tend to get shaky if I haven't eaten.  I've discussed this with my doctor and she suggested I eat smaller, more frequent meals.  She checked me for diabetes and as of last year did not have it and I really don't want it either!!
> 
> So I've prolly eaten all my caloric intake for today.  I've had:
> 2 toast with butter
> 1 banana
> 2 biscotti cookies with coffee (again, luv those baked goods)
> 1 quesadilia with cheese, chicken and black bean salsa
> 
> I don't drink soda much.  I love Crystal Light and it's really close in molecular structure to plain water (at least that's what my last WW coach told us).  I will drink a half gallon of rasperry ice Crystal Light every day.  5 calories per serving.
> 
> I really could not follow WW because I got the worst leg cramps when I was on their diet.  I could never figure out what I was lacking.  I tried eating a banana every day for potasium and I even tried one a day vitamins.  Nothing worked.  I swear it had to something to do with my fat intake.  Anyways,  I remember our WW coach telling us that the worst thing you could eat was cheese and ice cream so I really try to avoid them.  But apparently that approach hasn't helped with my weight loss program.
> 
> Two summers ago I had my overractive thyroid removed.  I was losing weight without even trying.  So I went to my doctor and that's what she found.  Tried treating it with medication but did not like that approach.  Your thyroid runs all your bodily functions, especially how much food you absorb.  I now have replacement thyroid hormone that keeps me regulated.  Since my thyroid was removed I've gained 25 lbs.    So ya know what that means!  I was eating way too much.  Now my hormones are back in the correct range so when I overreat, I immediately gain more weight.
> 
> Wheewww!  It really feels good to write that all down.  Even the 100 lbs that my wii fit told me today that I needed to lose to get my BMI down to a healthy level.
> 
> I'm off to measure my body parts and send them to Dawn.
> 
> Good luck everyone today with your food intake during the big game!
> Go Saints! I'm a pats fan so I can't support the Colts EVER!





So glad you're joining us !


----------



## shannn

I have not been good today (Waffle House BLT sandwich and hash browns for lunch) BUT I did turn down the chocolate birthday cake and the chocolate suckers at Lily's birthday party. I stuck with the raw carrots & celery instead. So yay me!


----------



## njtinkmom

Okay here is my info - let the games begin - not eating games that is!

First Name and Screen name:  njtinkmom/Gina
What your Goal Is for Fitness: I would like to lose 50 pounds but at this point I'll take anything
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: pizza, ice cream, carbs, did I mention pizza
Favorite Good Food for You:  not a one!  Unless pizza and ice cream are good for you!
Favorite Form of Exercise:  Channel surfing?!  I do have a gym membership but apparently you have to go in order for it to work - no one told me!
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: to maybe find an answer to how to lose weight without having to eat fruits or veggies
Family: My darling hubby, 3 dd's 12, 9 & 7 and two step sons 26 & 21, 1 step daughter 19

Can't wait to start this journey together!


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

No such thing as the perfect day, my friends.  Believe me I wish there were such a thing.   We just have to make the best choices we can and celebrate that.  We're all going to slip - numerous times - the test is going to be getting back up and back on plan and not letting the "slip" excuse additional slips.  Easier said than done... believe me I know.  

But we can do it together!!!!!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

2xcited2sleep said:


> No such thing as the perfect day, my friends.  Believe me I wish there were such a thing.   We just have to make the best choices we can and celebrate that.  We're all going to slip - numerous times - the test is going to be getting back up and back on plan and not letting the "slip" excuse additional slips.  Easier said than done... believe me I know.
> 
> But we can do it together!!!!!



Well said Christine!  A slip is life.  I just have to remember that the one slip doesn't lead to "Oh well.  This week is a wash.  I'll restart next week."  Only, next week never seems to come.

One trick I'm learning is pack up left overs right away.  I make a big "something" on Sundays so I have things for lunch and some to put in the freezer.  The problem is I used to go back for seconds or thirds and would eat WAY too much.  Now I portion out my dinner and portion out all the leftovers right away so there isn't any seconds or thirds.  There is only what I SHOULD have.  What are other tricks that people have for keeping portion sizes right?


----------



## gellybean

Stacybaeasm said:


> Well said Christine!  A slip is life.  I just have to remember that the one slip doesn't lead to "Oh well.  This week is a wash.  I'll restart next week."  Only, next week never seems to come.
> 
> One trick I'm learning is pack up left overs right away.  I make a big "something" on Sundays so I have things for lunch and some to put in the freezer.  The problem is I used to go back for seconds or thirds and would eat WAY too much.  Now I portion out my dinner and portion out all the leftovers right away so there isn't any seconds or thirds.  There is only what I SHOULD have.  What are other tricks that people have for keeping portion sizes right?



Half of what I used to eat! 

No seriously... portion control is easier for me when I count calories/points before I eat. For the most part, just by being accountable and smart about the caloric content automatically controls the amount I eat. And if it's a low point food, then I probably eat more of it than I should. But that's a reward for eating healthy food.

 for portioning ahead of time. I know one lady that had success in restaurants by asking for a to go box  at the beginning of the meal and putting half her meal in the box before she took her first bite! 

When I had diabetes with my second pregnancy, I had to remind myself that not eating big portions meant I get to eat it again, later. It helped me mentally. If I don't eat so much NOW I can have the same meal again later. I learned to look forward to eating again in 3 hrs (how often I had to eat being diabetic) instead of eating it ALL right then. It helped me be excited to eat less instead of being angry thinking I was 'depriving' myself in quanity!

 for Shann turning down the cake and suckers for veggies!! 


Smart choices should be celebrated... we are not perfect. But we have to celebrate the little steps along the way to the big milestones!


----------



## Jasperann

gellybean said:


> Half of what I used to eat!
> 
> No seriously... portion control is easier for me when I count calories/points before I eat. For the most part, just by being accountable and smart about the caloric content automatically controls the amount I eat. And if it's a low point food, then I probably eat more of it than I should. But that's a reward for eating healthy food.
> 
> for portioning ahead of time. I know one lady that had success in restaurants by asking for a to go box  at the beginning of the meal and putting half her meal in the box before she took her first bite!
> 
> When I had diabetes with my second pregnancy, I had to remind myself that not eating big portions meant I get to eat it again, later. It helped me mentally. If I don't eat so much NOW I can have the same meal again later. I learned to look forward to eating again in 3 hrs (how often I had to eat being diabetic) instead of eating it ALL right then. It helped me be excited to eat less instead of being angry thinking I was 'depriving' myself in quanity!
> 
> for Shann turning down the cake and suckers for veggies!!
> 
> 
> Smart choices should be celebrated... we are not perfect. But we have to celebrate the little steps along the way to the big milestones!



I second all of this.  (points to the post above mine) 

I eat every three hours now.  But it is Breakfast, snack, Lunch, snack, Dinner...  maybe a snack after dinner, depending on my calories for the day.

Today I had pizza for dinner, so there will be no snacks for me.  But I did awesome all day.  I actually think my stomach is shrinking back down again, because I only had two slices of pizza and one cheese bread.  I was very full too.  Before I could eat at least half a pizza. 

So Dawn... where are your calorie counts for the day?   It seriously does su ck to get a virus on your computer.  Hope it is fixed soon.

Does anyone have experience with holding water?  (In your body...)  I woke up today and my hands were very swollen.  Maybe because I had 80 oz of water yesterday?    My body is like... what is this?  I must hold on to it.  I guess that is what happens when you don't drink water on a regular basis and then you turn yourself into a fish over night. 

For those of you that are noticing the huge difference in price for good for you food and bad for you food.  Do you have an Aldi's near you?  Aldi's is a very cheap place to shop and they sell all their own brands for everything.  But they don't taste any different than the expensive stuff.  Actually I prefer some things from Aldi's over other places.  Their cheese is great...and so is the lunch meat.  I got the flat bread from them the other day it was maybe 2 dollars and just like Flat out Bread.  Has 9 grams of fiber in it too!  I'm trying to eat 30 grams of fiber a day.  (although I am working up to it... I know better than to just start eating that much.) 

Hope everyone has an awesome Super Bowl Sunday!


----------



## luvsJack

Well, I must say that I did fairly well today.  Weekends, especially Sundays are usually my downfall.  We like to spend Sundays being lazy around the house and many times that means constantly finding something to snack on--not so today .

I had:

Breakfast:  two slices of ww toast with low fat peanut butter
                peach

Lunch:       Sweet potato with ff marg.,  mixed green salad with ranch dressing

Snack:       1/2 apple, 1 cheese stick and 3 whole wheat crackers

Supper:      3 slices of pepperoni and mushroom pizza from Domino's


Should have only had 1 slice of pizza and a salad, but I can't beat myself up too much about it.  I still probably had only half the calories I sometimes eat on a Sunday.  I have to be proud of the choices I made today and go on to make better ones tomorrow!!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Great job everyone!

One other idea for portion control is to use a smaller plate.  I use "lunch" plates instead of the larger dinner plates to fool myself into thinking that I'm getting more food.
I did "eh" today - ate a few too many nachos.  But only HALF a donut.  

My snack tonight is a 100 calorie mini bag of 94% fat free popcorn.  It's got fiber and then I don't get hungry until morning.  One of my favorite snacks.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Great Job you guys on great choices and mindfull munching!  I like weighing in on MOndays because it is so easy to say screw it for the weekend when Friday seems so far off!  Most people pack their calories in on Weekends so hopefully it will help keep that motivation on Sat and Sun!

I had a good day calorie wise...not the best food wise.  Had a long talk (2 hours) with Nathan's wife. (For those of you new to my life - Nathan is a cousin that dies at 32 2 weeks ago.)  She is just so devastated and after that talk, I could not get enough energy to leave the house for groceries.  I think my eyes were welled shut.

So Dan cooked what we had.   The good news is we are depleting the garbage food.

I had 1 1/2 servings of mac n cheese and a serving of pizza for the superbowl.  Plus tons of water.  A ton.

Dan is running the last scan tonight on the computer so hopefully we will be back at Sparkpeople tom!  So weird how some things are affected and others are ok.  I can't get on a few other sites either. 

My stomach just gets in knots when I am upset  and I need to start my day with water aerobics tom and a calm belly!


----------



## TB'sWidow

Well I did  not do well in eating today. I had potato skins loaded with cheese an sour cream.As far as exercise I usually go to the gym but we had a massive snow storm so I'm house bound. I feel like the nome from travelocity when he says  I GOTTA GET Outta herreI am hoping the shoveling of snow and playing with my Dd#2 & grandchildren that maybe I got some calories burned.    Mary


----------



## Jasperann

TB'sWidow said:


> Well I did  not do well in eating today. I had potato skins loaded with cheese an sour cream.As far as exercise I usually go to the gym but we had a massive snow storm so I'm house bound. I feel like the nome from travelocity when he says  I GOTTA GET Outta herreI am hoping the shoveling of snow and playing with my Dd#2 & grandchildren that maybe I got some calories burned.    Mary



Shoveling snow burns tons of calories and works tons of muscles!  There is always tomorrow (or today as the case may be.).


----------



## Dizneydawn

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE!!!!!

Today is the first official day!  

Let's get HONEST and Let's Get MOTIVATED!

*SKINNY ISLAND HERE WE COME!*

I will have the Skinny Island Castaways ensemble up in a few minutes.

I posted name/screen name /post# you introduced yourself (Incase someone wants more info) and pounds wanted to lose.  If you did not share that - I posted Better Health.

Later tonight...I will post the total weight of those interested in participating...plus Chest, bicep, waist, hips and upper thigh totals.

Each week I will tally losses for individuals for weight plus the team as a whole.

I also will post losses for measurements once a month.  First Monday of the Month!

We have a ton of people who jumped in.  Many I know may forget to come back so if by 5 p.m. I do not have your stats...I will p.m. you a reminder.

I know some people come and go on these threads...if you decide you do not want to be a participant anymore...please pm me that.  I don't want to stalk anyone who is not interested but I also do not want to ignore someone that needs a bit of motivation.

*Next Monday...you will post here in large numbers with a + or a - your loss/same/gain.

Like + 1.7   or - 0.4   etc...or SAME *  I used size 3/Bold and Green to represent Skinny Island!

There will be weeks each of us do great, stay the same or not so hot.  Please know there will be weeks I am needing encouragement to not cry myself to sleep in a wonderful sourdough bread coma.  I hope you will be there for me in those moments and I promise to be there for you in yours.

This life is not perfect.  We are not perfect.  

*But together...WE ARE AMAZING!*

Thanks for coming...I hope you stay...and more than anything I hope this place builds your self confidence and self esteem because each of us deserves to LOVE OURSELVES TODAY!!!!   


Would it not be amazing next year to walk/run/wobble the Princess and have SKINNY ISLAND shirts...I want this to be supportive and fun and most of all successful for each of us in our goals we desire!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Each start to a new month I am also going to ask if you want...to make an oath to yourself.  Your mojo mantra.

Start with what you want to commit to.  Then list 3 things that are reasons you need and want this goal.

Write it down and put it on your fridge, your bathroom mirror, in your car visor, by your computer etc.  Say it out loud to yourself in the morning and at night and before you take a single bite of any food.

Make this about choices and make it about you being the best to yourself you can be.

Remember as a kid when you tried to fib to your parent or teacher and it was impossible to look them in the eye when they were asking you for honesty.

Well saying these things that YOU want for yourself and the food you might choose to consume may not match.  You still may choose to eat it but I hope with the oath you have taken for yourself, your mojo mantra, you will be able to be proud of your choices and not hide behind them in guilt from trying to deceive yourself.




Here is Mine for the month of February:

*This month I commit to my goal of tracking daily and that includes my 130 oz of water a day.

This I will do for myself because I want a better life.  

#1  I want to breathe easier when being active.  

#2  I want to have a closet full of choices instead of the only choice in the closet.

#3  I want to not be afraid to sit in a booth at a restaurant.*

I can't wait to see all of yours!


----------



## gbanshee

I am confused. When we send our weight will you be posting that?! I don't think I wanna do that. Can I still play?


----------



## njtinkmom

gellybean said:


> Half of what I used to eat!
> 
> No seriously... portion control is easier for me when I count calories/points before I eat. For the most part, just by being accountable and smart about the caloric content automatically controls the amount I eat. And if it's a low point food, then I probably eat more of it than I should. But that's a reward for eating healthy food.
> 
> for portioning ahead of time. I know one lady that had success in restaurants by asking for a to go box  at the beginning of the meal and putting half her meal in the box before she took her first bite!
> 
> When I had diabetes with my second pregnancy, I had to remind myself that not eating big portions meant I get to eat it again, later. It helped me mentally. If I don't eat so much NOW I can have the same meal again later. I learned to look forward to eating again in 3 hrs (how often I had to eat being diabetic) instead of eating it ALL right then. It helped me be excited to eat less instead of being angry thinking I was 'depriving' myself in quanity!
> 
> for Shann turning down the cake and suckers for veggies!!
> 
> 
> Smart choices should be celebrated... we are not perfect. But we have to celebrate the little steps along the way to the big milestones!




I have a quick question - where do you get calorie counts on your blackberry?  I am a product of eating out way to often - but I am sure I can do something to make that work - any help will be much appreciated!!


----------



## shannn

gbanshee said:


> I am confused. When we send our weight will you be posting that?! I don't think I wanna do that. Can I still play?



She's not posting our weights just loss/gain, and then the total weight of everyone together. Also, you can opt out of anything that you want to opt out of!


----------



## gbanshee

Great, thanks!


----------



## stitchfan23

I didn't do good at all yesterday.  After a good day Sat I really fell off the wagon yesterday but today is a new day.  I have already eaten breakfast.  Hubby says he is ready to kick my butt when needed so I am really happy to hear that and hope he follows through as he usually caves in.  I am so determined to do this and am really looking forward to it.  I think it is really going to help to have to be accountable to someone other than myself.  I can lie to myself but I can't lie to other people.

This month I commit to getting my butt off the couch and onto the exercise bike.  I want to do this because...

#1 I want to be able to walk around Disney in April and keep up with my 65 yr young Mom

#2 I want to be able to play with my niece and nephew and not be out of breath (or have my 6yr old nephew tell me I am fat)

#3 I want to be able to be sexy in my mind so that when my DH calls me sexy I can actually believe him


----------



## Dizneydawn

stitchfan23 said:


> This month I commit to getting my butt off the couch and onto the exercise bike.  I want to do this because...
> 
> #1 I want to be able to walk around Disney in April and keep up with my 65 yr young Mom
> 
> #2 I want to be able to play with my niece and nephew and not be out of breath (or have my 6yr old nephew tell me I am fat)
> 
> #3 I want to be able to be sexy in my mind so that when my DH calls me sexy I can actually believe him



I love all of this but esp. the last one.  I cannot tell you all the times I tell Dan he is wrong when he pays me a compliment!  A WW leader once said to be that she use dto do the same to her husband and now he does not tell him that anymore because he never gives out the compliments.  He got shot down too many times and just quit.

It made me so sad!

Thanks for writing your oath!  I will print out yours too because it is so powerful!  





Thanks Shannn for answeing the question!  Totally right...I will not post weight here - just the losses/gains/sames or inches lost for those that want that too.  Plus a whole thread total!  It will be powerful to see some big numbers for us as a group.

again...each Monday for those who want me to keep track of their individual losses etc....they will post here there weeks plus or minus or same.  That is it.

Then I will take those numbers an tally them to your last weeks weight etc.

So you will only have published:

Dawn:  -2.4 this week   Total 16.8

Not your actual weight.

Some of us might care to share it...I don't care for example.... but others can choose to be more private.

Then my numbers would be also figured into the weekly weight loss numbers and totals for the thread.

The spreadsheet I cam creating is just for helping me keep track.  Nobody else will see it.

No matter what yo feel comfortable doing...I want everyone to stay!

Hope that clarifies things better. 


Right now I have numbers from:
tiggerplus5
luvsJack
Leash
gellybean
TB'sWidow
Stitchfan23
njtinkmom
MNDisneygirl
loonieroonie
Jasperann
Dizneydawn (duh!)
Grumpyyoungguy (cause I know where to find him!)

That is 12 out of the 24 *Castaways* so far!  Keep them comming!  Even if your measurements are not included yet...(I need mine done...) and you want them to be...weight would be awesome! 

again:
dizneydreamz@yahoo.com 

is where to send them to!!!!


----------



## luvsJack

This month I commit to tracing the food I eat, exercising at least 30 minutes every day and drinking at least 64 oz of water each day.  I want to do this because:

1.  I want to feel better about myself and just feel better in general.
2.  I want the energy to plan with my granddaughter.
3.  I want to be able to enjoy buying clothes again


----------



## gellybean

njtinkmom said:


> I have a quick question - where do you get calorie counts on your blackberry?  I am a product of eating out way to often - but I am sure I can do something to make that work - any help will be much appreciated!!



HEY! I actually use weightwatchers online and use their mobile app to count points. BUT I calorie counter for blackberry and found a ton of aps. Some may cost a little, others may be free. I don't know any of them well enough to recommend one but there were a ton so hopefully you can find one that works for you!! Also, you can always go to like calorie king .com through your mobile browser too!

HTH!


----------



## gellybean

This month I commit to continued tracking of food, even on the days I eat things I shouldn't. I still need to write it down, not just omit it so I'm held accountable for everything that goes in my mouth. The good and the bad.  I also commit to begin a work out regime that will ease me into exercise, not send me running for the hills! 

I want to do this because:

1. I can no longer chose food before my family, my friends or myself. Which ultimately is how I look at what I'm doing. Because the relationship I have with food right now will be a determent to my quality of life, if not the quanity of my life.

2. I want to look in the mirror and see pride and contentment in my own eyes, when looking at my outward appearance.

3. I want to shop for a knock your socks off SLEEVELESS dress and killer way to expensive shoes and love doing it!!!!!!!!!



Bon Voyage everyone! See ya on *SKINNY ISLAND!!!!! *


Isn't it appropos that I'm watching LOST Season 1 for the first time right now?! Love all the island images and beach views!  I think about our Island often!


----------



## eliz991

Millie12591 said:


> Amiee!!!   How are you my other Texas sista!!  My other Texas sista is suppose to be joining us eliz991, maybe she'll wait until she gets back from her trip. We need to wish her good Disney magic, she broke her toe just a few days ago  and she leaves in less than a week.  Poor baby.



Thank you Camille my Texas sista!  I'm late, but I'm here.   I had a bunch of stuff going on the last few days so I haven't been around. 




gellybean said:


> to all the new posters!!!  This is so exciting!
> Millie!!! I'm great. So excited about this thread!! So glad you're on here. Can't wait to meet another Texas Sista  That stinks about her toe. Hopefully she'll be ok with a supportive shoe or a scooter!!



Thanks!  I am walking okay now, although my friend has offered to push me in a wheelchair if I need it.  I told her with my luck she would see Mickey Mouse and forget to hold on to the chair and I'd end up careening into a storefront and breaking my other foot!  It's my little toe, although it still hurts quite a bit, I can tell it is getting a lot better.  It mostly bothers me on stairs.


Okay, here is my intro!

First Name and Screen name: Elizabeth/eliz991 (talk about original.)
What your Goal Is for Fitness: To lose 50 pounds.  Which will still be like 20 pounds over what the weight charts say is the "maximum" for my height but I know from experience it is a weight I can't get below without just starving myself, and I like the way I look there.  
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Cheese/crackers and wine, or Mexican food.
Favorite Good Food for You: Hummus and papayas (not together!)
Favorite Form of Exercise: Spinning, because it's the only really hard exercise I can do that doesn't make me feel like someone is stabbing me in the knee with a sword.
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  To fit back into my size 10 pants.
Family:  Me and DH, Tony, childless by choice.  We lost all three of our furbabies last year and we are waiting to sell our condo and buy a house and then we will be getting two new kitties.

My soap opera name is Arlena Choony.  (Yes, I had a dog named Choony.  My sister named him.  Don't let your 3 year olds name your pets. )

And here is my goal for February:  to track my calories even when I can't exercise (stupid foot).  Why:

1.  I have a body bugg (like they use on biggest loser) and I paid for it so I might as well use it! 
2.  There is no time like the present to start, and I will be proud of myself for starting.
3. And most important, because I need to get over my perfectionist thinking that it's all or nothing and stop telling myself that if I can't exercise I might as well go ahead and eat whatever I want and not keep up with my tracking.

Hey, time for lunch!

Oh, and I will miss the first week's weigh-in on president's day but I will weigh in the monday I get back from Disney!


----------



## njtinkmom

Ok my name is Missy Hillside and I am starring in my soap opera As the Scale Climbs.  I want to quit this gig and star on Skinny Island of Losers - and I soooo want to be a loser!  Never thought I would say that!

Anyway my goals are:

I don't know where to begin - yeah I want to drink more water, exercise more, eat better, blah blah blah, but since I had chili last night, 1/2 a cheesesteak for lunch, it  does not sound like I am off to a good start.  I did have Kashi for breakfast - yippee!  So maybe if I take it  s l o w I will build up momentum.

1 - Drink 1 extra glass of water every day (even if that is the only 1)
2 - Exercise 30 minutes in a week (30 minutes more than I do now)
3 - Make 1 healthy choice every day (you know banana instead of ice cream - well maybe nothing that drastic yet!)

And these are the reasons why:

1 - I love my husband and my kids and want to stick around for them (diabetes is rampant in my family)
2 - I want to quit smoking - which is problematic since weight gain goes hand in hand with that - so do I lose weight only to gain it back, or lose weight and keep up with it while quitting - not sure if that is possible - looking for help on this one.
3- This one has already been said but man truer words were never spoken - I want to BELIEVE I am sexy when my hubby says it and not feel he is just saying that.
4 - and all the other cool things that go along with being skinny - not sure what they are - need to find out for myself though!


----------



## gellybean

Okay, here is my intro!

First Name and Screen name: Elizabeth/eliz991 (talk about original.)
What your Goal Is for Fitness: To lose 50 pounds.  Which will still be like 20 pounds over what the weight charts say is the "maximum" for my height but I know from experience it is a weight I can't get below without just starving myself, and I like the way I look there.  
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Cheese/crackers and wine, or Mexican food.
Favorite Good Food for You: Hummus and papayas (not together!)
Favorite Form of Exercise: Spinning, because it's the only really hard exercise I can do that doesn't make me feel like someone is stabbing me in the knee with a sword.
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  To fit back into my size 10 pants.
Family:  Me and DH, Tony, childless by choice.  We lost all three of our furbabies last year and we are waiting to sell our condo and buy a house and then we will be getting two new kitties.

My soap opera name is Arlena Choony.  (Yes, I had a dog named Choony.  My sister named him.  Don't let your 3 year olds name your pets. )

And here is my goal for February:  to track my calories even when I can't exercise (stupid foot).  Why:

1.  I have a body bugg (like they use on biggest loser) and I paid for it so I might as well use it! 
2.  There is no time like the present to start, and I will be proud of myself for starting.
3. And most important, because I need to get over my perfectionist thinking that it's all or nothing and stop telling myself that if I can't exercise I might as well go ahead and eat whatever I want and not keep up with my tracking.

Hey, time for lunch!

Oh, and I will miss the first week's weigh-in on president's day but I will weigh in the monday I get back from Disney![/QUOTE]

OMGosh!! You have a body bug?! How in the heck does that work? It just tracks the # of calories you burn right? SO COOL! I seriously looked at one but without an exercise plan I didn't think it would do me much good! What do you think of yours?


I am sooooo the all or nothing perfectionist type! If I don't diet or exercise perfectly I throw my hands up and go to Chuy's... during happy hour... with a mexican martini and a bowl of 'free' queso. 

So glad to have another Texas Skinny Island castaway


----------



## dislvr74

This month I am going to commit to only eating when I am hungry and to eat 5 servings of fruits/veggies a day. I want to do this because:
1. I want to improve my half marathon PR by 8 minutes on May 1st.
2. I want to put away my capris and wear shorts this summer.
3. I want to wear tank tops instead of t-shirts when I am running.


----------



## Leash

This month I commit to learning proper portions and practicing portion control.

I will do this because:

1. If I don't lose some weight my knee will never get better.
2. My back is sore from always sucking in my gut.
3. I am a 28 year old female and I should not have a "gut" period but certainly not one that makes it so I can't see all of my toes.

I forgot to put in my soap opera name earlier, I would have to rearrange the order but I would be Anastasia Franklin. It's a good think we got that cat before the dog otherwise it would be Scruffy Franklin.


----------



## gellybean

Here's an article that was on the Weight Watchers facebook fan page this morning! After we'd been talking about portion control yesterday and today I thought y'all might wanna see it, too! 

I got this article off of Facebook so you shouldn't have to be a member to read it. Let me know if anyone has issues with the link and I'll copy and paste the article into a post!

Weight Watchers Portion Control Article


----------



## njtinkmom

_Last edited by Dizneydawn; Today at 12:35 PM. Reason: wrong Gina entered...we have 2! _

Wow - was I the causeof the mistake!  Gee when I went to school no one ever heard of the name Gina - now everyone is copying me!!


----------



## stitchfan23

> Here's an article that was on the Weight Watchers facebook fan page this morning! After we'd been talking about portion control yesterday and today I thought y'all might wanna see it, too!
> 
> I got this article off of Facebook so you shouldn't have to be a member to read it. Let me know if anyone has issues with the link and I'll copy and paste the article into a post!
> 
> Weight Watchers Portion Control Article



Thanks for the link.  I had always heard that a serving of meat should be the size of a playing card but it is amazing how what starts out as a playing cart in your mind can quickly turn into a Christmas card in reality.  I think that since I have my hand on me at all times it will really help with the portion control.  My hubby once said it to me and he was right that I was trying to eat healthier but I was eating the same amount as him I never realized that my portion control was that bad.


----------



## Dizneydawn

luvsJack said:


> This month I commit to tracing the food I eat, exercising at least 30 minutes every day and drinking at least 64 oz of water each day.  I want to do this because:
> 
> 1.  I want to feel better about myself and just feel better in general.
> 2.  I want the energy to plan with my granddaughter.
> 3.  I want to be able to enjoy buying clothes again


Yeah for #3!  These are awesome!  


gellybean said:


> 1. I can no longer chose food before my family, my friends or myself. Which ultimately is how I look at what I'm doing. Because the relationship I have with food right now will be a determent to my quality of life, if not the quanity of my life.
> * Amen and PRAISE THE LAAAWD!*
> 3. I want to shop for a knock your socks off SLEEVELESS dress and killer way to expensive shoes and love doing it!!!!!!!!!
> *Ohhhh!  Nordstrom has the best shoe place here at the Mall of America!  Heaven!!!!*
> 
> Bon Voyage everyone! See ya on *SKINNY ISLAND!!!!! *
> 
> *I will be there wearing a thong...it will be there...even if you can't see it cause my @rse ate the back end!*Isn't it appropos that I'm watching LOST Season 1 for the first time right now?! Love all the island images and beach views!  I think about our Island often!


Do you like that?  I have not seen it and want to!  Love the water!


eliz991 said:


> First Name and Screen name: Elizabeth/eliz991 (talk about original.)
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: To lose 50 pounds.  Which will still be like 20 pounds over what the weight charts say is the "maximum" for my height but I know from experience it is a weight I can't get below without just starving myself, and I like the way I look there.  Great inner knowledge!
> 
> My soap opera name is Arlena Choony.   Sounds like Flo's sister from the old TV show Alice.  Please tell me anyone else knows what I am referring to!  (Yes, I had a dog named Choony.  My sister named him.  Don't let your 3 year olds name your pets. )
> 
> 
> Oh, and I will miss the first week's weigh-in on president's day but I will weigh in the monday I get back from Disney!


We should make you weigh in there....hmmmm...how to make this happen....


njtinkmom said:


> Ok my name is Missy Hillside and I am starring in my soap opera As the Scale Climbs. Sounds like you are a curvey slut.  That's all I can come up with and it cracked me up so it stays!
> 
> 
> 4 - and all the other cool things that go along with being skinny - not sure what they are - need to find out for myself though!


Let me know if you get there first! 


dislvr74 said:


> This month I am going to commit to only eating when I am hungry and to eat 5 servings of fruits/veggies a day. I want to do this because:
> 1. I want to improve my half marathon PR by 8 minutes on May 1st.
> 2. I want to put away my capris and wear shorts this summer.
> 3. I want to wear tank tops instead of t-shirts when I am running.


You are exactly why this is so great having people of all sizes here!  You are where I want to be.  It is like seeing me in progression and it is motivating! 


Leash said:


> This month I commit to learning proper portions and practicing portion control.
> 3. I am a 28 year old female and I should not have a "gut" period but certainly not one that makes it so I can't see all of my toes.
> You probably do not have a gunt though...I want a gut back and lose the gunt.
> I forgot to put in my soap opera name earlier, I would have to rearrange the order but I would be Anastasia Franklin. Either way it sounds like a cross dressing show girl/guy! It's a good think we got that cat before the dog otherwise it would be Scruffy Franklin. That is plain ole hookah! (Said like Dudley Moore!)





gellybean said:


> Weight Watchers Portion Control Article


Thanks for that!  Keep passing on the info!


njtinkmom said:


> _Last edited by Dizneydawn; Today at 12:35 PM. Reason: wrong Gina entered...we have 2! _
> 
> Wow - was I the causeof the mistake!  Gee when I went to school no one ever heard of the name Gina - now everyone is copying me!!



Totally is!  We have you and gbanshee!


----------



## luvsJack

They say you will learn to "eye ball" your portions eventually but I never have; no matter how long I spend weighing and measuring.   Time to get out my food scale and USE it.  



today is going "so-so" for my food choices.  

Breakfast:  frosted mini wheats and a peach (running late, didn't have time to eat so had the cereal dry at my desk).  

Snack:  fat free yogurt

Lunch is where I sort of, kind of messed up.    I let someone talk me into going to Taco Bell, figure I would eat one of their lower fat menu items.  Well, it was crowded and the cashier impatient and I didn't see the itmes on the menu.  So, what did I do?  Got 2 tacos and a mexican pizza!    

But, I did track it and I have 300 cal. left for supper so will probably have either the soup I should have had for lunch or a salad.  


Now, in my old ways I would have chucked the "diet" for today and added a candy bar on top of everything else.  I refuse to do that anymore.    I can't tell you how many times I have "started over tomorrow".


----------



## MulanUSAF

Dizneydawn said:


> Yeah for #3!  These are awesome!
> 
> 
> We should make you weigh in there....hmmmm...how to make this happen....



Last time I was at Rafiki's conservation station, I saw them weigh a lemur.  Just saying...


----------



## dislvr74

> You are exactly why this is so great having people of all sizes here! You are where I want to be. It is like seeing me in progression and it is motivating!



I am only 5'4" and my current weight puts me well into the "overweight" category. Two years ago my doctor told me that she wanted to see me at 140 (I told her that I would also like to see my at 140, but it wasn't happening.) because that would be a healthy weight for my height and frame. My goal is 139 because I would just love to be in the 130s. I know that is silly, but I don't care. I keep gaining and losing about 3 pounds and I feel like if I can just lose the first 10 pounds, the last 10 will be much easier to get rid of.

My biggest problem is that I think running gives me the freedom to eat whatever I want to. The reality is I only burned 1,188 calories during my 9 mile run on Saturday. That might sound like a lot, but it doesn't mean that I can eat an entire pizza and expect to lose weight!


----------



## eliz991

njtinkmom said:


> 2 - I want to quit smoking - which is problematic since weight gain goes hand in hand with that - so do I lose weight only to gain it back, or lose weight and keep up with it while quitting - not sure if that is possible - looking for help on this one.



Hey - everyone is different - I quit smoking first, partially because I knew myself enough to know I would never be done working on my eating, if that makes sense. Like once you quit smoking, you don't smoke anymore.  Once you lose weight...you still have to keep eating like that.  For what it's worth I think I only gained 3-5 pounds when I quit, mostly from the blowpops and tootsie pops that I ate!  It wasn't a big issue like some people say.  I think my metabolism is already slow and the smoking didn't make that big of a difference.



gellybean said:


> OMGosh!! You have a body bug?! How in the heck does that work? It just tracks the # of calories you burn right? SO COOL! I seriously looked at one but without an exercise plan I didn't think it would do me much good! What do you think of yours?
> 
> 
> I am sooooo the all or nothing perfectionist type! If I don't diet or exercise perfectly I throw my hands up and go to Chuy's... during happy hour... with a mexican martini and a bowl of 'free' queso.
> 
> So glad to have another Texas Skinny Island castaway



OMG...Chuy's....drool!  Burritos big as yo' head!  I have been craving mexican food really bad lately.  My DH and I split a chipotle burrito for lunch yesterday but that wasn't enough to really kick the craving!

And yes, I have the body bugg - well actually the go wear fit which is the same thing but not sold through 24 hour fitness.  It measures your calorie burn and acts as a pedometer, it will also tell you how much you slept...it's pretty cool.  That said, since I got it last March I've gained 15 pounds so like anything else it doesn't work if you don't use it.  I have had a couple of times that it irritated my skin so now I just leave it off for a day or so every couple of weeks and that seems better.  I also think it was doing that because I was wearing it in the summer when it was so hot.

What I learned from it is that I have a really slow metabolism.  If I don't work out I burn about 1500 calories a day, which at my weight is way below normal.  So to lose 2 pounds a week I would have to eat 500 calories a day!   I can tell a difference when I work out though and wearing it reminds me to get up off my behind at work and walk around.



Dizneydawn said:


> We should make you weigh in there....hmmmm...how to make this happen....




I promise if I see a scale I will get on it...as long as it is not a big huge scale that everyone walking by can read! 



luvsJack said:


> They say you will learn to "eye ball" your portions eventually but I never have; no matter how long I spend weighing and measuring.   Time to get out my food scale and USE it.



Me too, I have a WW food scale that I just leave on the counter, I have to weigh everything all the time or I will just plain eat too much!  If I were able to eyeball it I wouldn't be this big!



MulanUSAF said:


> Last time I was at Rafiki's conservation station, I saw them weigh a lemur.  Just saying...



Hey!   (how much does a lemur weigh I wonder?)


----------



## Leash

You probably do not have a gunt though...I want a gut back and lose the gunt. 

Oh my Gosh Dawn! I had to look that up to make sure it meant what I thought it did. No I do not have a gunt, and it is now a personal goal to never have one, just a strange bulge of gut fat right above my belly button. 
Ahhh, you made me laugh right out loud with that and earned me some strange looks from my co-workers (speaking of gunts!).


----------



## Dizneydawn

luvsJack said:


> They say you will learn to "eye ball" your portions eventually but I never have; no matter how long I spend weighing and measuring.   Time to get out my food scale and USE it.
> 
> Stick it on the counter and do not put it away.  I also am putting the scale in the middle of the flippin kitchin so I have to walk past it everytime I go and eat.
> 
> But, I did track it and I have 300 cal. left for supper so will probably have either the soup I should have had for lunch or a salad.
> AWESOME!  YOU can eat Taco Bell.  Tracking it and moving on is so crucial!
> 
> Now, in my old ways I would have chucked the "diet" for today and added a candy bar on top of everything else.  I refuse to do that anymore.    I can't tell you how many times I have "started over tomorrow".


*Today is Tomorrow!*


MulanUSAF said:


> Last time I was at Rafiki's conservation station, I saw them weigh a lemur.  Just saying...


True That!  I would die to see a picture of her on the AK scale!  Maybe they would make her lie down like a goat!  


dislvr74 said:


> My goal is 139 because I would just love to be in the 130s. I know that is silly, but I don't care.
> 
> It is not silly.  I remember when I weighed in at 199 a few years ago.  It was one pound from 200 but meant the world.
> My biggest problem is that I think running gives me the freedom to eat whatever I want to. The reality is I only burned 1,188 calories during my 9 mile run on Saturday. That might sound like a lot, but it doesn't mean that I can eat an entire pizza and expect to lose weight!


Calories in and calories out.  You are totally right.  My oldest plays college soccer and needs to bulk up muscle and doing it through lean protein and weights...but knows so many kids eating so much garbage at college and they can't get why they are heavy and still practicing 4 hours a day or lifting.  but the Beer and Pizzas would take 8 hours to burn off let alone the rest of the food.


eliz991 said:


> And yes, I have the body bugg - Thank you for explaining it cause I thought it was some cockroach infestation you Texans could get!
> 
> I promise if I see a scale I will get on it...as long as it is not a big huge scale that everyone walking by can read!
> Maybe you can have them place bets and make money.  Heck...I would - you know they do it for free anyway!





Leash said:


> No I do not have a gunt, and it is now a personal goal to never have one,
> Ahhh, you made me laugh right out loud with that and earned me some strange looks from my co-workers (speaking of gunts!).



Glad you laughed and I don't even want to know what you looked up to find the meaning...I doubt it was Webster's! 


I am rocking the food today!!!

apples,grapes,pretzel sticks and cheese for breakfast - 410 calories
rye sandwich with pastrami and provolone for lunch - this I am going to have to guess at for calories - bought at grocery store...

Plus tons of water!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Still missing a few weight totals!  Again - this is not manditory but let me know if you have sent them and I did not get it (gbanshee earlier had this happen)or don't want to participate in this portion.  No big deal but I do not want to miss out on ya!

send again to 
dizneydreamz@yahoo.com!

Thanks guys!!  

Shannn
MulanUSAF
askelton
disneediva
Leenk
Tigger55
Millie12591
MelanieC
2excited2sleep


----------



## Leash

Doing really good on food for today so far. Breakfast was a yougart and a Special K bar so 200 calories total. Then lunch was a Lean Cuisine sandwhich for 310 calories and a diet coke (need the caffine mid-day). Now I'll just ahve to see about dinner.
So here's a question is it more important to count calories or fat. I know both are important but is it better to track calories as opposed to fat? Thanks.


----------



## gellybean

luvsJack said:


> They say you will learn to "eye ball" your portions eventually but I never have; no matter how long I spend weighing and measuring.   Time to get out my food scale and USE it.
> 
> 
> 
> today is going "so-so" for my food choices.
> 
> Breakfast:  frosted mini wheats and a peach (running late, didn't have time to eat so had the cereal dry at my desk).
> 
> Snack:  fat free yogurt
> 
> Lunch is where I sort of, kind of messed up.    I let someone talk me into going to Taco Bell, figure I would eat one of their lower fat menu items.  Well, it was crowded and the cashier impatient and I didn't see the itmes on the menu.  So, what did I do?  Got 2 tacos and a mexican pizza!
> 
> But, I did track it and I have 300 cal. left for supper so will probably have either the soup I should have had for lunch or a salad.
> 
> 
> Now, in my old ways I would have chucked the "diet" for today and added a candy bar on top of everything else.  I refuse to do that anymore.    I can't tell you how many times I have "started over tomorrow".



 for tracking it and dealing with it in your dinner choices!! That's an awesome step in the right direction!! I know in a pinch Soft Tacos or regular Crunchy Tacos aren't bad. On WW 4 pts a piece... and I'm allowed 31 pts a day if that gives you a % comparison. It's the loads of cheese, beef, added sour cream etc that kill ya. Anything on the Fresco menu or whatever is supposedly good calorie wise but I want more than just meat and pico de gallo. KWIM?



MulanUSAF said:


> Last time I was at Rafiki's conservation station, I saw them weigh a lemur.  Just saying...







Leash said:


> You probably do not have a gunt though...I want a gut back and lose the gunt.
> 
> Oh my Gosh Dawn! I had to look that up to make sure it meant what I thought it did. No I do not have a gunt, and it is now a personal goal to never have one, just a strange bulge of gut fat right above my belly button.
> Ahhh, you made me laugh right out loud with that and earned me some strange looks from my co-workers (speaking of gunts!).



OMG! 



I sooooooooooo don't want one of those!!!! Add that to my reason 4 for today's commitment for the month. 

I found it by googling it. Looks like urban dictionary is the best definition.



Dizneydawn said:


> I am rocking the food today!!!
> 
> apples,grapes,pretzel sticks and cheese for breakfast - 410 calories
> rye sandwich with pastrami and provolone for lunch - this I am going to have to guess at for calories - bought at grocery store...
> 
> Plus tons of water!



    

W T G Dawn on the food!!!!!!!!!




I wish, oh how I wish I could figure out why some days I have all the motivation in the world and others I just wanna sit down with the whole pantry and eat and eat and eat. Course *If* I knew the answer to that question, I probably wouldn't have a weight issue! Can anybody relate?


I have done well so far! 2 whole wheat tortillas with a slice of pepper jack cheese in each, melted in the microwave for breakfast/lunch = 6 pts

a banana with tbsp of peanut butter for snack = 5 pts

I still have about 19 pts for dinner. Making fajitas with lots of veggies and onions to supplement the cheese and sour cream I'm omitting. Gonna watch the amount of flank steak per each cus it can be fatty and use whole wheat tortillas instead of regular ones! They make them fresh at my grocery store and they are yummy and 1/2 the pts of a regular white flour one. 


I called the gym and got more information about joining on Friday. They'll walk me through how to use the machines and how much weight to start out with on each of the lifts etc. I'm nervous but excited too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gellybean

Leash said:


> Doing really good on food for today so far. Breakfast was a yougart and a Special K bar so 200 calories total. Then lunch was a Lean Cuisine sandwhich for 310 calories and a diet coke (need the caffine mid-day). Now I'll just ahve to see about dinner.
> So here's a question is it more important to count calories or fat. I know both are important but is it better to track calories as opposed to fat? Thanks.



In my humble non-expert opinion, you're better off counting calories than fat because you get calories from fat, and you can't get fat from calories. I.E If you're counting calories from fat, then you're also kinda counting fat, because fat has a lot of calories. IF you just count fat, you might end up eating a bunch of calories and not know it in all those fat free foods that they load with sugar to taste better!

That being said, I know I've read an article at some point in my life that a study was done on people dieting 3 different ways-one counting calories, one counting fat, and one counting carbs and they all lost about the same amount of weight!

So really it's a personal choice. I was never able to do low carb because I love pasta and bread too much. So South Beach was always hard. Atkins can be scary the way people use to interpret it, eating loads of eggs and bacon and 20 oz steaks all the time. I think Atkins is trying to overhaul their image into healthier low carb eating.

South Beach is a much healthier alternative to Atkins started out as, but you still have to give up a lot of carbs and then eventually replace them with healthy carbs.

Hope this helps some! Would love to hear what everyone does!


----------



## gbanshee

My list of 3 are:

1. I want to be comfortable in my own skin
2. I do not want to jiggle when I walk
3. I hope to increase my stamina.

Started back to counting WW points today. So far so good, but need to get out to buy more veggies

I hate veggies


----------



## Leash

gellybean said:


> OMG!
> 
> 
> 
> I sooooooooooo don't want one of those!!!! Add that to my reason 4 for today's commitment for the month.
> 
> I found it by googling it. Looks like urban dictionary is the best definition.
> 
> That's where I found it too. Just wow, what a word, kind of makes me wonder where Dawn learned it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gellybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my humble non-expert opinion, you're better off counting calories than fat because you get calories from fat, and you can't get fat from calories. I.E If you're counting calories from fat, then you're also kinda counting fat, because fat has a lot of calories. IF you just count fat, you might end up eating a bunch of calories and not know it in all those fat free foods that they load with sugar to taste better!
> 
> That being said, I know I've read an article at some point in my life that a study was done on people dieting 3 different ways-one counting calories, one counting fat, and one counting carbs and they all lost about the same amount of weight!
> 
> So really it's a personal choice. I was never able to do low carb because I love pasta and bread too much. So South Beach was always hard. Atkins can be scary the way people use to interpret it, eating loads of eggs and bacon and 20 oz steaks all the time. I think Atkins is trying to overhaul their image into healthier low carb eating.
> 
> South Beach is a much healthier alternative to Atkins started out as, but you still have to give up a lot of carbs and then eventually replace them with healthy carbs.
> 
> Hope this helps some! Would love to hear what everyone does!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That makes total sense to me, thanks for the great explanation! So I will just keep track of my calories and stay within my limit and that way I won't have to totally cut out the foods I love. I think that is why most "diets" I try I fail at, they tell you what you can and can't eat and I don't like that. I love pasta and bread so I am going to eat pasta and bread but if I am on a "diet" that doesn't allow that then I am going to end up lying about what I ate and not lose any weight and get fed up with the whole thing and quit.
> 
> My mom found an old storage box of clothes from when I was 18 or 19 and some of those pants were a size 4, I wouldn't even be able to get a leg in those now let alone my whole @$$. I will never be a size 4 again, there is just no physical way I could do it even if I lost nearly all my body weight, but I can be a size 14 which is not ideal but for me it is doable and a big improvement over my current size 20.
Click to expand...


----------



## tiggerplus5

my soap opera name~Chelsea Sandy or backwards it would be Sandy Chelsea.  I can't decide if I'm a bad girl or not. 


Here's my three:

1) I want that gut above my belly to go away. (Recently I've noticed it's getting bigger and it does make me feel uncomfortable when I sit.)
2.  I want to be stronger.
3.  I want to run up a flight of stairs without being out of breath.

I have lots of stairs at work and I just decided NOW that I'm going to walk up 7 flights each day while I'm at work.  x 15 days of work before the end of the February.  I'm going to start slow and do a couple floors and then rest.  I don't want to hurt myself.  By the end of the week I should be able to do it in one full swoop.  

I did OK with food. Actually maybe poor.

I'm heading over to that web site to track my food intake.

bagel w/ cream cheese 
banana
turkey/ham sandwich-turkey,ham, lettuce, tomato, MAYO on a bulkie roll, no cheese
cottage cheese-afternoon snack
1 taco for dinner-no cheese- and a big salad no dressing, just two scoops of taco meat on top.  

CAKE- we have a birthday party once a month at work and guess what!  February is my birthday month.  So I had a piece of yellow cake with some strawberry filling.  I did scrape off the frosting.  Too sweet.  I know that it wasn't the best choice but I got right back on track for dinner.

Lots of Crystal Light.

I also did 30 minutes on the Wii this morning!


----------



## gbanshee

I am a crystal lite addict as well. Does this count as water????


----------



## Dizneydawn

Leash said:


> Doing really good on food for today so far. Breakfast was a yougart and a Special K bar so 200 calories total. Then lunch was a Lean Cuisine sandwhich for 310 calories and a diet coke (need the caffine mid-day). Now I'll just ahve to see about dinner.
> So here's a question is it more important to count calories or fat. I know both are important but is it better to track calories as opposed to fat? Thanks.


Sounds like you did great!  I iwll say that one thing I hav learned about sparkpeople is I am learning about calories and fat and the importance of balancing them both.  Your body needs the right amounts of carbs, protein, calories, fat etc...in your daily diet or it is out of whack and you are hungry when you should not be.

Ever eat and be hungry even though you know that it is not humaly possible to be actually calorically hungry?  Usually it is because your body is telling you it needs something you did not give it.

It is possible to eat your caloric value a day and be too low in carbs or fat or anything.  Or over in carbs or fat and under in protein or carbs etc.

Tracking is truly about maximizing your calories by making sure you have all the ingredients your body needs within those calories without being too low or going over any particular one.

It is like a puzzle.  Every day trying to figure out how to make your food fit.

At first it frustrated me but now - I am learning, really learning about food and what I am putting in my mouth.  There is not a time when I have been eating balanced that I have cravings minus chocolate during my cycle.

I used to snack and eat and graze and stand in the fridge or the cupboard and not know what I needed or wanted but be hungry even though I had just eaten.  Never happens anymore if I track and enter what I am eating.  If I am at the end of the night and I have 200 calories left but need 15g more protein but I am at my limmits for carbs...I know to not reach for the bag of chips because even if I can afford them in my calorie count - it will not be giving my body what it needs.

It's like dumping oil in your car when it needs gas.  Our body needs different elements to work and only giving it one (carbs for me) is never going to get it to run or run well.

Holy Cow!  That was long and actually sounded like I am a guru in food.  The truth is I do know a lot....it is just I have not used it a lot!   


gbanshee said:


> My list of 3 are:
> 
> 1. I want to be comfortable in my own skin
> 2. I do not want to jiggle when I walk
> 3. I hope to increase my stamina.
> LOOOVE THESE!!
> Started back to counting WW points today. So far so good, but need to get out to buy more veggies
> 
> I hate veggies


I have a serious question for all my veggie haters out there.

I do not understand and I am being totally honest.  Help me get it.

There is a bazillion different types of vegetables out there and they all do not taste anything like the next...so how do you hate an entire grouping of food?

My sister hates most veggies - hates the raw form...but will eat cooked beans and peas and carrots...will not eat a tomato or a piece of lettuce to save her soul.  She says it is more a texture thing.  So maybe that is it for everyone - not sure and truly wonder.

I wish I hated all bakery items.  Life would be easier! 


Leash said:


> gellybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's where I found it too. Just wow, what a word, kind of makes me wonder where Dawn learned it.
> It is as common here as the word "arm."  Did not know people did not know it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tiggerplus5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> my soap opera name~Chelsea Sandy or backwards it would be Sandy Chelsea.  I can't decide if I'm a bad girl or not.
> Sounds like she should be with Sponge Bob....
> 
> Here's my three:
> 
> 1) I want that gut above my belly to go away. (Recently I've noticed it's getting bigger and it does make me feel uncomfortable when I sit.)
> 2.  I want to be stronger.
> 3.  I want to run up a flight of stairs without being out of breath.
> I want to not put my arms on my stomach when I sit...I look like a freak!
> I did OK with food. Actually maybe poor.
> I think you did well!  You did not eat the whole cake and life is about cake once in a while...not every day so you are fine!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gbanshee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a crystal lite addict as well. Does this count as water????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better than not drinking anything!  I am almost done with a 2 qt pitcher...I feel like my bladder is full of octupuses!
Click to expand...


----------



## dislvr74

Ugh, I had a terrible day today. I set my alarm for pm instead of am and overslept by an hour. Of course I had to be on time for work today because I was leading a meeting right at the start of the day. I had an ok breakfast (cereal and a banana), but got 2 slices of pizza for lunch and had a ham & cheese sandwich and fries for dinner. Notice what's missing? Yeah, no veggies and one serving of fruit. I have to learn that there is no excuse to justify overeating. Yes, I had a bad morning, but I didn't need to let that get me off track all day. 

I have, so far, resisted the ice cream in my freezer. I'm calling that a small victory.

Well, off to do my measurements. That should be fun.


----------



## gbanshee

I do like some veggies, just not the ones that are considered good for you. I like cauliflower, cucumbers, iceberg lettuce, tomatoes if they are on a sub sandwich, green beans (fresh only), corn, peas (green giant only), mushrooms and carrots. Guess I like more than I thought.  But i know they say corn, peas and carrots are loaded with sugar and iceberg has no nutritional value.

I have tried broccoli, asparagus, brussel sprouts, cabbage, spinach, peppers, artichokes and many others. The issue is the texture or the strong taste that just gags me. 

I have always been a basic beef and potatoes type-a-gal.


----------



## gellybean

Leash said:


> That makes total sense to me, thanks for the great explanation! So I will just keep track of my calories and stay within my limit and that way I won't have to totally cut out the foods I love. I think that is why most "diets" I try I fail at, they tell you what you can and can't eat and I don't like that. I love pasta and bread so I am going to eat pasta and bread but if I am on a "diet" that doesn't allow that then I am going to end up lying about what I ate and not lose any weight and get fed up with the whole thing and quit.
> 
> My mom found an old storage box of clothes from when I was 18 or 19 and some of those pants were a size 4, I wouldn't even be able to get a leg in those now let alone my whole @$$. I will never be a size 4 again, there is just no physical way I could do it even if I lost nearly all my body weight, but I can be a size 14 which is not ideal but for me it is doable and a big improvement over my current size 20.



You're welcome!! Glad it helped and made sense!! 


Girl, I wish there was a box of size 4 clothes I used to fit in! The smallest I ever remember buying clothes for was a size 10 and I had lost weight in Jr. High to get back down to that size. I NEVER remember being in single digit sizes. I'm sure I was at some point but it's like I was in junior sizes, the largest there were and then went straight to double digit women's sizes.

So I definitely understand the 'never gonna be a 4 again, there is no physical way' thing! I'd be estatic at a 14! Right there with ya!   I'm currently a 22/24. Just say no to the 20s !


----------



## MulanUSAF

Dizneydawn said:


> Still missing a few weight totals!  Again - this is not manditory but let me know if you have sent them and I did not get it (gbanshee earlier had this happen)or don't want to participate in this portion.  No big deal but I do not want to miss out on ya!
> 
> send again to
> dizneydreamz@yahoo.com!
> 
> Thanks guys!!
> 
> Shannn
> MulanUSAF
> askelton
> disneediva
> Leenk
> Tigger55
> Millie12591
> MelanieC
> 2excited2sleep



I need to go out and buy a new scale.  Right now the current piece of crud I have won't measure past 85 lbs no matter what.  I think I broke it when I dropped it during the move.  Dawn, I'll get the data to you as soon as I can!


----------



## gbanshee

Leash said:


> gellybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!
> 
> hat makes total sense to me, thanks for the great explanation! So I will just keep track of my calories and stay within my limit and that way I won't have to totally cut out the foods I love. I think that is why most "diets" I try I fail at, they tell you what you can and can't eat and I don't like that. I love pasta and bread so I am going to eat pasta and bread but if I am on a "diet" that doesn't allow that then I am going to end up lying about what I ate and not lose any weight and get fed up with the whole thing and quit.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this site bookmarked it may help you set goals. http://caloriecount.about.com/cc/calories-goal.php
Click to expand...


----------



## Millie12591

eliz991 said:


> Thank you Camille my Texas sista!  I'm late, but I'm here.   I had a bunch of stuff going on the last few days so I haven't been around.
> 
> 
> I'm so happy your here!!! I'm encouraged by your foot feeling better! That means you should do pretty well while your in the parks. Take a break as you need to. K I'm off my mom soap box.
> 
> 
> Thanks!  I am walking okay now, although my friend has offered to push me in a wheelchair if I need it.  I told her with my luck she would see Mickey Mouse and forget to hold on to the chair and I'd end up careening into a storefront and breaking my other foot!  It's my little toe, although it still hurts quite a bit, I can tell it is getting a lot better.  It mostly bothers me on stairs.
> 
> 
> Okay, here is my intro!
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Elizabeth/eliz991 (talk about original.)
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: To lose 50 pounds.  Which will still be like 20 pounds over what the weight charts say is the "maximum" for my height but I know from experience it is a weight I can't get below without just starving myself, and I like the way I look there.
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Cheese/crackers and wine, or Mexican food.
> Favorite Good Food for You: Hummus and papayas (not together!)
> Favorite Form of Exercise: Spinning, because it's the only really hard exercise I can do that doesn't make me feel like someone is stabbing me in the knee with a sword.
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  To fit back into my size 10 pants.
> Family:  Me and DH, Tony, childless by choice.  We lost all three of our furbabies last year and we are waiting to sell our condo and buy a house and then we will be getting two new kitties.
> 
> My soap opera name is Arlena Choony.  (Yes, I had a dog named Choony.  My sister named him.  Don't let your 3 year olds name your pets. )
> 
> And here is my goal for February:  to track my calories even when I can't exercise (stupid foot).  Why:
> 
> 1.  I have a body bugg (like they use on biggest loser) and I paid for it so I might as well use it!
> 2.  There is no time like the present to start, and I will be proud of myself for starting.
> 3. And most important, because I need to get over my perfectionist thinking that it's all or nothing and stop telling myself that if I can't exercise I might as well go ahead and eat whatever I want and not keep up with my tracking.
> 
> Hey, time for lunch!
> 
> Oh, and I will miss the first week's weigh-in on president's day but I will weigh in the monday I get back from Disney!



My soap opera name is Mitsy Marion  She sounds like a late 50's show girl.  "Her name was Lola, She was a show- girl, With yellow feathers in her hair and her dress cut down to there..." Except my feathers would be fuchsia.  



njtinkmom said:


> Ok my name is Missy Hillside and I am starring in my soap opera As the Scale Climbs.  I want to quit this gig and star on Skinny Island of Losers - and I soooo want to be a loser!  Never thought I would say that!
> 
> Anyway my goals are:
> 
> I don't know where to begin - yeah I want to drink more water, exercise more, eat better, blah blah blah, but since I had chili last night, 1/2 a cheesesteak for lunch, it  does not sound like I am off to a good start.  I did have Kashi for breakfast -  So maybe if I take it  s l o w I will build up momentum.
> 
> 1 - Drink 1 extra glass of water every day (even if that is the only 1)
> 2 - Exercise 30 minutes in a week (30 minutes more than I do now)
> 3 - Make 1 healthy choice every day (you know banana instead of ice cream - well maybe nothing that drastic yet!)
> 
> And these are the reasons why:
> 
> 1 - I love my husband and my kids and want to stick around for them (diabetes is rampant in my family)
> 2 - I want to quit smoking - which is problematic since weight gain goes hand in hand with that - so do I lose weight only to gain it back, or lose weight and keep up with it while quitting - not sure if that is possible - looking for help on this one.
> In my way of "Millie thinking," as my DH would say. It's good to start with one and not try and tackle both, which is probably a total duh to you!  I'm thinking if your starting to exercise the other will follow....actually your smoking *and* eating will change. If your anything like me, you'll start to realize the amount of work your putting into exerting your body and think you should start making changes to maximize the body torture.
> I think you'll start to see how much better you feel once you start exercising ....you'll want to make changes to keep seeing and feeling the improvements. I promise.
> As for me and smoking, (I quit six years ago as of Jan. 27th) when I would exercise I would totally cut back on my smoking!! It just naturally happened, and so did the eating after a while. This helped so much for quitting.
> When I was kicking my own butt and making a strong effort and seeing no changes on the scale I decided it had to be different to get results. So I changed the food issues and I lost 60 lb. of the course of a year, and my body looked a lot different!!! I was very happy looking better. But then injured my back and now I'm starting all over from scratch.  I did eventually quit the smoking in the middle of all of that and I'm SOOOOOO glad I did. Especially since it's like a million dollars to buy a carton of cigs now. Holy moly! When I quit it was like $27 for a carton, now it's around $50!! That X 2 every month or so, it add's up!!! I'm thinking *when* you quit you could either buy new clothes as you shed weight off, or you could get a membership to a really fancy schmancy gym.
> Just thinking out loud.
> 
> 3- This one has already been said but man truer words were never spoken - I want to BELIEVE I am sexy when my hubby says it and not feel he is just saying that.
> 4 - and all the other cool things that go along with being skinny - not sure what they are - need to find out for myself though!





gellybean said:


> :
> 
> 
> I am sooooo the all or nothing perfectionist type! If I don't diet or exercise perfectly I throw my hands up and go to Chuy's... during happy hour... with a mexican martini and a bowl of 'free' queso.
> 
> So glad to have another Texas Skinny Island castaway



Chuys!!! Soooo my favorite place to eat in Austin.  One of these days we'll have to have Elizabeth come down from Dallas and make a lunch date at Chuy's together. We can still eat healthy. 
Amiee, what gym are you thinking about joining? (You can PM me if you want) It's probably close to where you live, right? It's to bad we don't live close to the same area, we could have worked out together. 



MulanUSAF said:


> Last time I was at Rafiki's conservation station, I saw them weigh a lemur.  Just saying...



 That's funny! Although I don't think we expect someone on a Disney trip to weigh in. Do we?!?  
Love the saying...."Just sayin!" My dh and I say it all the time.  We started saying it after watching Sweet Home Alabama



gellybean said:


> for tracking it and dealing with it in your dinner choices!! That's an awesome step in the right direction!! I know in a pinch Soft Tacos or regular Crunchy Tacos aren't bad. On WW 4 pts a piece... and I'm allowed 31 pts a day if that gives you a % comparison. It's the loads of cheese, beef, added sour cream etc that kill ya. Anything on the Fresco menu or whatever is supposedly good calorie wise but I want more than just meat and pico de gallo. KWIM?
> 
> 
> I found it by googling it. Looks like urban dictionary is the best definition.
> I don't like that word.  I'm just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> W T G Dawn on the food!!!!!!!!!
> Yes Dawn!! Way to go lady!
> 
> 
> I wish, oh how I wish I could figure out why some days I have all the motivation in the world and others I just wanna sit down with the whole pantry and eat and eat and eat. Course *If* I knew the answer to that question, I probably wouldn't have a weight issue! Can anybody relate?
> 
> 
> I have done well so far! 2 whole wheat tortillas with a slice of pepper jack cheese in each, melted in the microwave for breakfast/lunch = 6 pts
> 
> a banana with tbsp of peanut butter for snack = 5 pts
> 
> I still have about 19 pts for dinner. Making fajitas with lots of veggies and onions to supplement the cheese and sour cream I'm omitting. Gonna watch the amount of flank steak per each cus it can be fatty and use whole wheat tortillas instead of regular ones! They make them fresh at my grocery store and they are yummy and 1/2 the pts of a regular white flour one.
> 
> 
> I called the gym and got more information about joining on Friday. They'll walk me through how to use the machines and how much weight to start out with on each of the lifts etc. I'm nervous but excited too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Good for you!!!  This is good work girl! I'm proud of you Amiee!!! 



MulanUSAF said:


> I need to go out and buy a new scale.  Right now the current piece of crud I have won't measure past 85 lbs no matter what.  I think I broke it when I dropped it during the move.  Dawn, I'll get the data to you as soon as I can!


I've been thinking the same thing, I wonder what one to buy. I'll have to do some research.  Something I like doing.


----------



## MelanieC

Dawn - I'll try to get my measurements done tonight or worst case tomorrow since I should be working at home due to the snow.  Was too busy Sunday, and last night was too busy.


----------



## Dizneydawn

dislvr74 said:


> I have to learn that there is no excuse to justify overeating. Yes, I had a bad morning, but I didn't need to let that get me off track all day.
> That mental piece of ourselves that sabbatoges us is so cruel!
> I have, so far, resisted the ice cream in my freezer. I'm calling that a small victory.
> Good for you...This is a war...one battle at a time!!!





gbanshee said:


> I do like some veggies, just not the ones that are considered good for you. I like cauliflower, cucumbers, iceberg lettuce, tomatoes if they are on a sub sandwich, green beans (fresh only), corn, peas (green giant only), mushrooms and carrots. Guess I like more than I thought.  But i know they say corn, peas and carrots are loaded with sugar and iceberg has no nutritional value.
> You do like some!  Maybe you could slowly wean in some other types of lettuce into iceberg and each week add a bit more.  It might help!
> I have tried broccoli, asparagus, brussel sprouts, cabbage, spinach, peppers, artichokes and many others. The issue is the texture or the strong taste that just gags me.
> I am that way with certain foods.  I cannot stand any type of fish and mushrooms are too slimy for me - just freaks me out.  My Dad was a force you to eat kind of father and I cannot tell you how many times I sat at the table till 11 p.m.  looking at what used to be bread he soaked in a au jus sauce...which I never liked because it was just slimy and mushy and now 5 hours later...was a quagulated mess and beyond gross.  Still gives me nightmares.





gellybean said:


> Girl, I wish there was a box of size 4 clothes I used to fit in! The smallest I ever remember buying clothes for was a size 10 and I had lost weight in Jr. High to get back down to that size. I NEVER remember being in single digit sizes. I'm sure I was at some point but it's like I was in junior sizes, the largest there were and then went straight to double digit women's sizes.
> I should measure my flag line skirt from high school.  Truthfully was probably not bigger than my lower thigh now.  I do not know what is worse - being ultra thin for 22 years of your life  and knowing what used to be or reaching for that goal and never getting a taste of it.
> 
> After I had Treyner I got down to 9 pounds and was sickly thin.  I remember going to the 5-7-9 store in Iowa and everything being too big.
> 
> Now, it would fit a leg....
> Just say no to the 20s !


I had  adream last night I was looking for clothes on a mannequin and the shirt was too big for me when I looked at the tag...it was yellow.  Hopefully that is a foreshadowing of times to come!   I want out of the 20's too!  


MulanUSAF said:


> I need to go out and buy a new scale.  Right now the current piece of crud I have won't measure past 85 lbs no matter what.  I think I broke it when I dropped it during the move.  Dawn, I'll get the data to you as soon as I can!


No problem!  Get it to me when you can and I am glad that doesn't stop you from posting here! 

BTW:  I think I would have made my self believe the 85 pounds had to be accurate!!!! 


gbanshee said:


> Leash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this site bookmarked it may help you set goals. http://caloriecount.about.com/cc/calories-goal.php
> 
> 
> 
> Another great site!  Keep them comming!
> 
> 
> Millie12591 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My soap opera name is Mitsy Marion  She sounds like a late 50's show girl. Or Wally's girldfriend on Leave it to Beaver!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny! Although I don't think we expect someone on a Disney trip to weigh in. Do we?!?
> Love the saying...."Just sayin!"
> No...not unless you want to.  I do know people who have gone to WW meetings in Orlando while at WDW...that is awesome commitment!  I also know people who do well until Disney...falll into the false mindset they are walking more so can't possibly gain even if they are in the garden of gluttony!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MelanieC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dawn - I'll try to get my measurements done tonight or worst case tomorrow since I should be working at home due to the snow.  Was too busy Sunday, and last night was too busy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have a ton of snow here too.  Our town is very rural and so school is delayed 2 hours this morning - about 10 inches total...but not cancelled yet unfortunately for the kids!!!
> 
> Last night I finished some leftover spaghetti for dinner - again no calories known becaus eit was from a restaurant...cleaning out the fridge and not being wasteful!  I did not eat it with any bread!!!   I also had a huge salad with homemade dressing that I controlled the calories for!
> 
> Today should be easy to track totally for the day!
> 
> I did not snack at all yesterday and just feel good.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## njtinkmom

gbanshee said:


> Leash said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have this site bookmarked it may help you set goals. http://caloriecount.about.com/cc/calories-goal.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for this website.  It looks like it will be very helpful and I already set it up for my blackberry too!  I am starting to feel good about all this diet stuff!
Click to expand...


----------



## luvsJack

Dizneydawn said:


> *Today is Tomorrow!*
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> On the food scale:  I know what you mean about putting it in the middle of the kitchen.  I seriously have to have it placed so that I am basically tripping over it or constantly reaching over it to do anything or I won't use it!  I don't know why that habit is so hard to get into.   I will count out the right number of frosted mini wheats in a serving (I love these things for a snack) but won't always weigh the piece of chicken or measure the serving of potatoes.      Just another of those good habits that have to replace old ones!


----------



## luvsJack

gellybean said:


> You're welcome!! Glad it helped and made sense!!
> 
> 
> Girl, I wish there was a box of size 4 clothes I used to fit in! The smallest I ever remember buying clothes for was a size 10 and I had lost weight in Jr. High to get back down to that size. I NEVER remember being in single digit sizes. I'm sure I was at some point but it's like I was in junior sizes, the largest there were and then went straight to double digit women's sizes.
> 
> So I definitely understand the 'never gonna be a 4 again, there is no physical way' thing! I'd be estatic at a 14! Right there with ya!   I'm currently a 22/24. Just say no to the 20s !



I am right there with ya'll on the clothes sizes.  I have stopped buying clothes because I don't want to face what size I am in!   And my work clothes are getting a bit thread bare because of that!  

I have a closet full of clothes that are size 9 to size 18, none of which I can wear, and I HATE looking in there.  

A 10 or 12 would make me estactic!


----------



## stitchfan23

I am so looking forward to coming on here every day and to see what everyone has to say.

I have been doing pretty good.  Yesterday I had a fat free yogurt for breakfast.  A sandwich with fat free turkey, light mayo and a cheese slice (I know the cheese slice isn't the greatest for me) and an applesauce for dessert.  For dinner I had a piece of ham, potatoes and boiled cabbage.  I did have a few chips last night though.  I finished my 64oz of water by dinner last night.

Today I have had 2 pieces of light rye bread with margarine for breakfast and have already drunk 32oz of water.

I don't like plain water so what I do is Wal-mart up here (in Canada) sells a bottle that is called H2O on the Go and it holds 2.2L (or 64oz) of water.  I fill it with water and then add one of the Crystal Light singles to it.  It is weaker than the Crystal Light should be but it ads some flavour to the water.


----------



## stitchfan23

Oh I also wanted to let you know about a great product that I just found.  I hope you guys have them in the US.  They are a frozen desert called Smart Ones by Weight Watchers.  We can get them at the grocery store and they are about $2.50 a box.  There are 2 frozen deserts in a box.  Currently they have strawberry shortcake and a chocolate cake.  I love bakery goods and I find the strawberry shortcake really good.  I limit myself to one a week but for those of you that are counting WW points they are 4 points.  They sell them in the frozen food section by the frozen dinners (usually with the other Smart Ones lunches)


----------



## njtinkmom

gellybean said:


> You're welcome!! Glad it helped and made sense!!
> 
> 
> Girl, I wish there was a box of size 4 clothes I used to fit in! The smallest I ever remember buying clothes for was a size 10 and I had lost weight in Jr. High to get back down to that size. I NEVER remember being in single digit sizes. I'm sure I was at some point but it's like I was in junior sizes, the largest there were and then went straight to double digit women's sizes.
> 
> So I definitely understand the 'never gonna be a 4 again, there is no physical way' thing! I'd be estatic at a 14! Right there with ya!   I'm currently a 22/24. Just say no to the 20s !



Let me tell you my saying has always been that I went from a size 6x to a 14 - I certainly don't remember anything in between .  I remember always thinking how fat I was during High School - Gee to be that fat again  I would love it!!!!


----------



## PixiePlanner

May I join in? 

I just had a doctor's appt this morning and was weighed for the first time in a few years. I am at my heaviest ever. I weigh the same as when I delivered my son. 

I have set my goal, I just need to be accountable.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

PixiePlanner said:


> May I join in?
> 
> I just had a doctor's appt this morning and was weighed for the first time in a few years. I am at my heaviest ever. I weigh the same as when I delivered my son.
> 
> I have set my goal, I just need to be accountable.



Welcome aboard!  You know, its funny.  I may be the only person who LIKES to weigh in at my doctor's.  Each time I do, his scale weighs me about 20 pounds lighter than my scale at home.  I don't know why but I like his scale much better.  I asked the nurse this time about that and she was puzzled too.  Maybe I should always weigh in wearing all my clothes and my snow boots on top of it!


----------



## PixiePlanner

First Name and Screen name: Jessica / PixiePlanner
What your Goal Is for Fitness: 50lbs and the ability to be a good role model for DD
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Food. I will overeat just about anything. It's easier to ask what I don't like!
Favorite Good Food for You: Veggies
Favorite Form of Exercise: Don't have a fav. I detest all forms. Have to get back in the habit of going to the gym.
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: To be healthy and look GOOD for DH. 
Family: DH, DS11, DD7
DH was born with the skinny gene. DS takes after him. Poor DD, she takes after me but I was thin at her age. My issues didn't start until MUCH older. I remember thinking I was fat at a size 10 in highschool. Crazy. I would love to be that size now. 
My niece is getting married August 14. My goal is to lose the 50lbs by August 7 so I can buy a new dress for the wedding. I want to look good for the family pictures(I have hated all pics since 2002). This works out to be about 2lbs a week. I should be able to do that. 
In 2000, I lost a bunch of weight using diet pills. I actually looked really good. I just couldn't keep it off once I stopped taking the pills because I hadn't learned anything. I am now heavier than I was at the beginning!


----------



## gbanshee

Did pretty well yesterday and so far today. I went for a food order and picked up some of the veggies I eat, and some low calorie snack food. The cheddar rice cakes byt Fit & Active at Aldi's are pretty good!

Still have to do my EA SPorts Active for today.


----------



## TB'sWidow

Hi everyone ny internet has been down due to the storm, I am really struggling with eating. I am also stressing that i have not been able to get to the gym. I have to rely on my new exercise regime of snow shovelingMy goals for this month is 1:Not to gain weight 2:stick to just drinking water 3: try an eat more fruit. Oh an my soap name is Snooky Reavis. Mary


----------



## tiggerplus5

I checked out sparkpeople and it's really easy to log all your food for the day.  I would have been under my calories for the day yesterday if I didn't eat that cake.  

I worked out this morning and then in the afternoon I did all the stairs. Now I'm really tired, good tired though.    Hope everyone is safe at home while the new snow storm blows across the country today.  We are supposed to get it in New England tom afternoon.


----------



## luvsJack

Today has been a good day!  

Breakfast:  frosted mini wheats and a banana
Lunch:  Healthy Selects Soup:  Mexican Chicken,  Triscuit Crackers
Snacks:  yogurt, peach, air popped pop corn
Dinner:  baked chicken with ranch dressing, sweet potato 
Snack:  Weight Watchers fudge bar

I drank quite a bit of water today and this morning I did one mile with my walking dvd!  

Met all my goals today!


----------



## gellybean

njtinkmom said:


> Let me tell you my saying has always been that I went from a size 6x to a 14 - I certainly don't remember anything in between .  I remember always thinking how fat I was during High School - Gee to be that fat again  I would love it!!!!



 

I know exactly what you mean! I was a size 12/14 my freshman year in high school and had no clue how good I looked. I weighed 176 and thought I was a chub o tub. Oh to be 176 again!!!


Millie- I sent you the name of the gym via pm. There is one over by your area of town I'm pretty sure and they have a fabbbbbbbbbbbbbulous deal right now. 0 joining fee, 39 one time lock in fee and 9/month!  AND you can work out at any of their locations... so maybe we could both have our 'home' gym and then work out together one of these days?!?


I've been busy today which for me is a good thing. Can't sit at home and eat! 

I had one piece of whole wheat toast with 1/2 tbsp of light canola spread butter and 1 tbsp bing cherry jelly and 2 scrambled eggs with light butter = 7.5 pts

The breafkast was a late one so I didn't eat again til 7pm because I was running around like a chicken with my head cut off!

Dinner was subway 6 inch ham and turkey sub with provolone, lettuce, pickles and a little bit of light mayo. I did have a regular coke... .wanted it so bad and figured I did have the points to spare for a treat. I also got the regular bag of chips instead of the baked lays but the portion was controlled for me in those little bags. I brought the empy bag home in my purse so I could count the points for it! All of that was 17 pts. Could I have saved points on this meal? You bet! But it satisfied me and today was a day I had points to spare. I still have to eat 6.5 left for the evening. And I'm not supposed to leave points over for the day. 

Congrats to those that had a great day and hang in there to those that struggled!! I know some days are harder than others but tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## Dizneydawn

I am going to try and post my food completely copy and pasted from Spark people.  It may need some tweaking of the format to work.  I was busy eating snacks last night right up unitl 10 p.m. so I did not post yesterday by 7.  A few things I need to work on for myself.

#1  Plan the food out for the day better.  I should be able to have all the food logged in actually by morning for the most part.  That way it keeps me mor eon track and if I have to alter my fats/carbs/calories/protein/sodium...I will know it before I eat it or before it is too late to change where I am at for the day and I am starving.

#2  Stop eating at 7 p.m.  I know it will stink the first few days but I need to get in that habit because it will force me to eat better throughout the day.

Yesterday I ate a good breakfast at 7 a.m. and then had dentistt 1 p.m. so had nothing till a snack at 2:20 p.m.  Wayyyy to long.  Ate dinner at 5 p.m. (standing up...bad Dawn!) and then noticed my calories were only at 760 by 6 p.m.  

No wonder I was starving!

The only thing I ate that I did not track below was a sincle small sliver of pumkin pie - Not even a forkfull.  I also grazed on 5 pieces of meat ravioli (frozen kind) with marinara sauce - Baylor's supper.  So that would add some calories as well.  That is everything!

I have tried to get the Calories/Carbs/Fat/Protein staggered and the numbers lined up below but it always smushes it back over...so the line of numbers under the food goes in order of Calories/Carbs/Fat/Protein...hope it makes sense.


Tuesday
February 9      




                CALORIES   CARBS    FAT           PROTEIN  
Breakfast:  
Organic Valley Grade A Large Brown eggs, 2 serving 
                    120             2        8                 12  
Cub shredded sharp cheddar, 0.33 cup 
                    110            1          9                 7  
Organic Valley Whole milk, 0.25 cup 
                       38           3          2                 2  
Spinach, fresh, 0.25 cup 
                        2            0          0                 0  

Breakfast TOTALS: 
                      269          6          19               21   

Lunch:  


None 

Lunch TOTALS: 0 0 0 0   

Dinner:   
CALORIES   CARBS    FAT           PROTEIN 
Spinach/Turkey Lasagna, 1 serving 
                      340         27           18               18  
Dole American Salad Mix, 9 oz 
                       45            9            0                3  
Organic Valley Whole milk, 0.25 cup 
                         38             3          2               2  
Mayonnaise, regular (mayo), 1 tbsp 
                         90            0           10              0  

Dinner TOTALS:     513          39        30               23   

 Snack:   

 CALORIES   CARBS    FAT           PROTEIN 
Clancy's penut butter filled pretzels 11 pieces, 2 serving 
                         300           28         16             10  
Smuckers Squeeze Grape Jelly, 1.5 tbsp 
                         75              20           0             0  
Pop Secret Snack size Movie Theater Popcorn, 1 serving 
                        250              23          17           3  
Organic Ciabatta, 0.75 serving 
                        120              22           2            3  
Old Home Cottage Cheese, 1 serving 
                       120                4           5            13  

Snack TOTALS: 865                96          40            29   


Totals for Day (parenthesis is my range I should be in for day)
CALORIES 1,647  (1,280 - 1,630)
CARBS 142 (172 - 249)
FAT 89 ( 34 - 60)
PROTEIN 73  (60 - 134)   


Again...the ravioli was not counted or the fork of pumpkin pie.

The other thing that I was frazzled with was I ate the darn popcorn without looking into details.  We have a container of snack food including popcorn...Dan had enjoiyed a snack size popcorn the other day and looked at calories - I was going to look it up and he said - "It is 100 calories."

Well what he ate might have but what I grabbed was not!  AGAIN no eating blind!

Reason I was starving - I was way short on carbs (most were eaten at night)and too high with the fat.  If I would have looked at my food for the whole day - I could balance it out better.

This is a journey and I have started a new day.  I know what went wrong yesterday and looking at this breakdown is the only way to have really known what I would do again and what I need to revamp!  Maybe once I know food better - I will not have to plan it out for the day but that is not where I am at right now so that is not realistic for the present.


Hope that helps some of you guys!  Dan and I have a date night tonight!  Going to see an off broadway show that I am soooo looking forward to!  Need to go plan my wardrobe and get my hair done and nails today!  Start taking care of me!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

luvsJack said:


> On the food scale:  I know what you mean about putting it in the middle of the kitchen.


Just to make sure you know how crazy I am...I did mean leave the kitchen sacle out at all times...but I also meant I am putting the weight scale in the middle of the kitchen!  


luvsJack said:


> I have a closet full of clothes that are size 9 to size 18, none of which I can wear, and I HATE looking in there.


In the last year I dumped all the clothes that are not within 2 sizes of where I am.  It made me feel bad looking at my closet of hoarded things that did not fit.  It also made me feel great to dump literally 3 lawn size bags on Goodwills doorstep and know someone else will benefit.  

I am a big thrift store gal and find tons of beautiful clothes there all the tim...name brands and also shop deals.  So I just said that when I get to a size I have nothing to wear...I can go spend $100 a get a huge new wardrobe while I am still loosing and just keep doing that with each new size.The stuff I was hanging onto would not be in fashion anyway so why bother!

WHEN I get to a smaller size...I WILL Deserve a new wardrobe!!! 


stitchfan23 said:


> I am so looking forward to coming on here every day and to see what everyone has to say.
> Me too!  We need more posteings guys!!!!!
> I finished my 64oz of water by dinner last night.
> Great Job!!!
> I don't like plain water so what I do is Wal-mart up here (in Canada) sells a bottle that is called H2O on the Go and it holds 2.2L (or 64oz) of water.  I fill it with water and then add one of the Crystal Light singles to it.  It is weaker than the Crystal Light should be but it ads some flavour to the water.


Do you like regualr lemons or limes...that might help also!



Stacybaeasm said:


> Maybe I should always weigh in wearing all my clothes and my snow boots on top of it!


Can I get your doc's number?  I need that scale! 


PixiePlanner said:


> First Name and Screen name: Jessica / PixiePlanner
> Poor DD, she takes after me but I was thin at her age. My issues didn't start until MUCH older.  MY daughter also got the genetic make up to be haevier than my sons.
> My niece is getting married August 14. My goal is to lose the 50lbs by August 7 so I can buy a new dress for the wedding. I want to look good for the family pictures(I have hated all pics since 2002). This works out to be about 2lbs a week. I should be able to do that.
> [/COLOR]


That is a great goal and I am really proud you picked one that is managable!  Good job!!! 


gbanshee said:


> Did pretty well yesterday and so far today. I went for a food order and picked up some of the veggies I eat, and some low calorie snack food. The cheddar rice cakes byt Fit & Active at Aldi's are pretty good!
> 
> Still have to do my EA SPorts Active for today.


Thanks for posting that!!!


TB'sWidow said:


> Oh an my soap name is Snooky Reavis.


I laughed so hard at this!  It reminded me of that TV show Jersey shore!  Now I have you in my mind with long dark hair and a "bump it" in the back!


tiggerplus5 said:


> I checked out sparkpeople and it's really easy to log all your food for the day.  I would have been under my calories for the day yesterday if I didn't eat that cake.
> Glad you found it helpful and glad you decided to eat that cake!





luvsJack said:


> Today has been a good day!
> 
> Breakfast:  frosted mini wheats and a banana
> Lunch:  Healthy Selects Soup:  Mexican Chicken,  Triscuit Crackers
> Snacks:  yogurt, peach, air popped pop corn
> Dinner:  baked chicken with ranch dressing, sweet potato
> Snack:  Weight Watchers fudge bar
> 
> I drank quite a bit of water today and this morning I did one mile with my walking dvd!
> 
> Met all my goals today!


SOOOO PROUD OF YOU!!!!!


gellybean said:


> I've been busy today which for me is a good thing. Can't sit at home and eat!



There are benefits to busy days!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

*Question of the Day for the Catsaways!*
*Let's Get Motivated!*

If you could travel anywhere...where would you go and what do you invision yourself wearing??

Then I challenge you to find a picture of that if at all possible - might need to be 2 pics (one of the place and one of the outfit) and post them here for all of us!



I would go to Italy (Tuscany) and walk the streets and vineyards in a white cotton dress.  Totally flowing and very earthy.  Sexy and simple.


----------



## njtinkmom

Okay so yesterday was a typical day start off good and slides down hill fast...

When I am at work this is my typical everyday boring meal plan (give or take a few m&m's depending on what time of the month it is:

Breakfast -Kashi Cereal or High Fiber Oatmeal
Cup of Green Tea
Snack - 1 Low Fat Mozzarella Cheese Stick/All Bran Crackers
Lunch - Weight Watcher frozen Pizza, 20oz water with propel added
Snacks - A 100 calorie pack of something, later a yogurt 
Dinner - This is where the trouble begins.......

So we went for Mexican - not a great choice for a first night of dieting.  Ok then we stopped at WaWA (our local convenience store) for my cigarettes because God forbid I run out during a blizzard  and here I run into my 2 best friends or worst enemies - however you look at it... BEN & JERRY!  They beckoned me to take them home one last time - for old times sake - and how can I ever turn a good friend down - so home they came with their cookie dough - with the promise of this visit lasting a few nights.  Well they lied and were gone before the end of the biggest loser!  So I totally felt like the biggest loser after that - but not in a good skinny person kind of way!!!  I am weak - help me.......


----------



## dislvr74

> The cheddar rice cakes byt Fit & Active at Aldi's are pretty good!



The caramel ones are even better. I love Aldi's!

I had to stay home yesterday because DD had a snow day. Yes, I ate too much junk food. What is it about watching the Biggest Loser that sends me right to the freezer for ice cream? 

I'm back at work today and I did a great job planning out my lunch and snacks. I always eat healthier at work because I don't have a fridge to run to. This terrible weather is also helping because I am not tempted to run to the coffee shop or hit one of the many fast food restaurants within two blocks of my office. I may have mentioned that I work on a college campus and that means easy access to fast food. It is really hard in the spring and fall to avoid those places. 

I really need to start tracking my calories, but I get so frustrated when I don't know the exact nutritional information for things like casseroles. Any suggestions?


----------



## PixiePlanner

Dizneydawn said:


> If you could travel anywhere...where would you go and what do you invision yourself wearing??








Jost VanDyke, British Virgin Islands

I camped at the campground in 1990. I lived in St. Thomas, USVI 1988-1991, but the BVI's are so beautiful. 

What would I wear? A swimsuit for the day and a sundress for the evening at the honor bar!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I too would like to be in Italy - maybe perusing the museums, having a glass of wine at an outdoor restaurant with my hubby...
I would wear a short sundress and high heels.  (and I would be able to walk easily in them - that's the fantasy part, the rest could actually happen!)
Then we'd go to the beach and I would be in a red bikini (having been properly waxed).

I've been doing well this week on my portions, partly because I didn't feel well on Monday evening and had a bit of colon cleansing (if you KWIM).  So I've been eating things like toast, apples, bananas and saltines for a day or so.  I did realize that I can live on a lot less food however, so it was good in that way.

I have a big weekend of scrapbooking with the girls and there will be lots of food.  So my challenge will be not to eat ALL of it!  I'm a grazer/snacker, so it could be tough.  But when I got on the scale this a.m. and it was 2.5 less than on Sunday, well, I don't want to waste that momentum.  So I'll be careful.  I will, however, be drinking some wine.  I'll just have to take a walk now and then or something.


----------



## Dizneydawn

njtinkmom said:


> So we went for Mexican - not a great choice for a first night of dieting.  Ok then we stopped at WaWA (our local convenience store) for my cigarettes because God forbid I run out during a blizzard  and here I run into my 2 best friends or worst enemies - however you look at it... BEN & JERRY!  They beckoned me to take them home one last time - for old times sake - and how can I ever turn a good friend down - so home they came with their cookie dough - with the promise of this visit lasting a few nights.  Well they lied and were gone before the end of the biggest loser!  So I totally felt like the biggest loser after that - but not in a good skinny person kind of way!!!  I am weak - help me.......


I have had more do overs than I ever should have.  Here are a bunch of ideas to help.

First:  Next time - say your mantra before you buy an indulgence...get that good angel talking louder than the devil on your shoulder.

Then:  If you buy it - force yourself to get on the scale before you eat it.  If it not something you have budgeted for...if it is not something you know you can have for the day...make yourself face it first...my popcorn from last night for example.

Another idea:  If you wan't it and don't have room in the budget for today... make it your breakfast tom.  

Think of it this way...

If it was something you could not afford - something you were going to bounce a check for and incur a $35 fee for...would it be worth it.

I am talking to myself here as well...let me work this out in my head here...

So if I were broke in my bank account...literally at a zero...and I wanted something...I would asbolutely not buy the item because it was not worth the charge.

I would wait till my next paycheck...and half the time I would not go back and get it then either because my desire for it is  not as great as the immediate satisfaction of buying it now.

In fact that is one way to always curb your spending if it is not on a NEED basis...but a want.

Go home - thiink about it for a day or two and then go back to get it if you decide you A:  Can afford it and B:  still want it.

Often you decide it is not worth the trip and you stop wasteful spending.

So next time you are in a situation like the convenience store and you are in a want mode...go home.  The store will be there in 3 hours.  Your 2 favorite lovahs will be there tom.

You though...may deicde you don't want them as much...or at least will budget for them so you don't bounce your diet and suffer the charge.

Maybe that is something we can think about implementing.

I might just do it.

In fact this may be brilliant.

Every day I "bounce" my food intake for the day...I have to pay out a charge to a savings account.

To get the money back in my pocket - I can excersise enough calories to pay back what I ate or the money can't be touched.  I promise I will think twice before I do it again.  Just like anyone who has ever bounced a check will tell you they think twice before spending when they do not have their checking balanced.  You have to work hard to get that money back in and it is so not worth it.

Let me know what you think!


dislvr74 said:


> The caramel ones are even better. I love Aldi's!
> I was just there yesterday!  Need to look for those!
> I may have mentioned that I work on a college campus and that means easy access to fast food. It is really hard in the spring and fall to avoid those places.
> That greasy smell is just temtation in the air!
> I really need to start tracking my calories, but I get so frustrated when I don't know the exact nutritional information for things like casseroles. Any suggestions?


http://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-calculator.asp

This is what I use and it saves it for you!  I was the exact same way.  I cook from home all the time and never knew what I ate.  This site is free just like sparkpeople.


PixiePlanner said:


> I can't get a picture but here's where I would go...
> http://www.b-v-i.com/JostVanDyke/default.htm#White Bay campground
> I camped at the campground in 1990. I lived in St. Thomas, USVI 1988-1991, but the BVI's are so beautiful.
> 
> What would I wear? A swimsuit for the day and a sundress for the evening at the honor bar!


Ok!  I have a new place to travel to!

To get pics posted...go to the picture itself...right click on it and it will list properties...click on that and then copy the address that will be listed.  Copy the address.

Then come here - open a reply post - click on the picture link on the tool bar (all the way over - 3rd from the right) (has a mountain in the box) and click on it - paste the address of the pic in there and voila...usually it will post!  


So let's see what kind of bikini we are talking about!!!  Show us a pic!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Mndisneygirl said:


> I too would like to be in Italy - maybe perusing the museums, having a glass of wine at an outdoor restaurant with my hubby...
> I would wear a short sundress and high heels.  (and I would be able to walk easily in them - that's the fantasy part, the rest could actually happen!)
> Then we'd go to the beach and I would be in a red bikini (having been properly waxed).
> Love it!  Those coblestone streets will be the death of my trip!  I will be hot and in a cast with a broken ankle!
> But when I got on the scale this a.m. and it was 2.5 less than on Sunday, well, I don't want to waste that momentum.  So I'll be careful.  I will, however, be drinking some wine.  I'll just have to take a walk now and then or something.



Good plan - bring some snacks with that you can have...so if you want something you are more in control!


----------



## njtinkmom

Dizneydawn said:


> I have had more do overs than I ever should have.  Here are a bunch of ideas to help.
> 
> First:  Next time - say your mantra before you buy an indulgence...get that good angel talking louder than the devil on your shoulder.
> 
> Then:  If you buy it - force yourself to get on the scale before you eat it.  If it not something you have budgeted for...if it is not something you know you can have for the day...make yourself face it first...my popcorn from last night for example.
> 
> Another idea:  If you wan't it and don't have room in the budget for today... make it your breakfast tom.
> 
> Think of it this way...
> 
> If it was something you could not afford - something you were going to bounce a check for and incur a $35 fee for...would it be worth it.
> 
> I am talking to myself here as well...let me work this out in my head here...
> 
> So if I were broke in my bank account...literally at a zero...and I wanted something...I would asbolutely not buy the item because it was not worth the charge.
> 
> I would wait till my next paycheck...and half the time I would not go back and get it then either because my desire for it is  not as great as the immediate satisfaction of buying it now.
> 
> In fact that is one way to always curb your spending if it is not on a NEED basis...but a want.
> 
> Go home - thiink about it for a day or two and then go back to get it if you decide you A:  Can afford it and B:  still want it.
> 
> Often you decide it is not worth the trip and you stop wasteful spending.
> 
> So next time you are in a situation like the convenience store and you are in a want mode...go home.  The store will be there in 3 hours.  Your 2 favorite lovahs will be there tom.
> 
> You though...may deicde you don't want them as much...or at least will budget for them so you don't bounce your diet and suffer the charge.
> 
> Maybe that is something we can think about implementing.
> 
> I might just do it.
> 
> In fact this may be brilliant.
> 
> Every day I "bounce" my food intake for the day...I have to pay out a charge to a savings account.
> 
> To get the money back in my pocket - I can excersise enough calories to pay back what I ate or the money can't be touched.  I promise I will think twice before I do it again.  Just like anyone who has ever bounced a check will tell you they think twice before spending when they do not have their checking balanced.  You have to work hard to get that money back in and it is so not worth it.
> 
> Let me know what you think!
> 
> 
> First of all if you saw my check book you would know I have no self control whatsoever in regards to money and apparently food - I see a common theme here!!  I must say that you did give me something to think about and it totally makes sense.  Sometimes it makes more sense to think of food/dieting in terms of something completely different to not focus on that one thing (my 2 best friends again).  You are such a great inspiration to me, I love your logical approach to everything and the fact that you are a real person having real issues just like me and can understand and relate to our "slip ups".  That inspires me more than Jenny Craig or any other 100lb skinny b*tch in a bikini on QVC can - they don't deal with reality and the reality is that life sometimes really sucks and maybe having those 2 friends over sometimes is the only thing you got going for ya.  As long as they don't move in permanently I should be ok!
> 
> Once again thanks for starting this for all of us - you are the best!


----------



## TB'sWidow

So far so good I had special k choclate peices along with no sugar added applesauce. For a snack I had a boston creme sugar free pudding really good.As far as snooki form jersey shore better picture me with gray hair and a bump it hopefully no one wants to punch me. Oh and it probably is corny but I would love to be a disney world can't post a pic cause I'm technology challengedWhen I lost 40lbs in 08 an was able to go down the slide at the beach club pool with mydd#2 it was great an I wnat that feeling again. I have gained 20lbs back. Mary


----------



## stitchfan23

Hey that is a great way to think about it.  I would never had put it that way but it is perfect!

I'm doing pretty good.

Yesterday was...
Breakfast - 2 slices of light rye bread with 1tbsp becel
Lunch - Smart Ones ravioli
Dinner - Steak, a few potatoes, boiled cabbage (I love cabbage), small cesear salad, fat free bannana cream pie pudding cup.

I drank all 64oz of water but split a caramilk bar with hubby in the evening.

Today is going good as well...

Breakfast - homemade fruit & yogurt parfait
already had 32 oz water.
Lunch - just going to have a bowl of leftover boiled cabbage (I made too much last night)

Last night we went to the mall and walked it.  I felt like one of the seniors that goes to the mall before it opens just to walk.  Oh well it was good exercise.


----------



## stitchfan23

Where would I go.  Probably Scotland and be able to climb the highlands and especially the dang hill up to Edinburgh Castle.  This hill just about killed me 3 years ago.  I had to rest numerous times and felt really silly as everyone just kept passing me.  As to what I would be wearing well it would depend on the weather!


----------



## dislvr74

> Last night we went to the mall and walked it. I felt like one of the seniors that goes to the mall before it opens just to walk. Oh well it was good exercise.



LOL, I walked 12 miles at a mall in preparation for my last half marathon. I joined the rec center after that experience.


----------



## njtinkmom

OMG - I just went on Spark People what an awesome website.  I am hooked!!  I hope it does not interfere with my DIS time!!!  Thanks Dawn!!!!


----------



## MulanUSAF

I would like to go to China, the land of my ancestors, without feeling like a freak.  Seriously, if you think walking around South Beach in Miami is bad when you're on the pudgy side, imagine being on a crowded Shanghai street where 95% of the population are skinny.  It's okay if you're not Asian, because they expect non-Asians to be "bigger".  But all bets are off if you look like one of them, and you start getting random advice from fruit stall lady about what not to eat... it's quite unsettling.  So next time I set foot in Shanghai, I would like to just blend in without getting singled out by well meaning but annoying grandmotherly types who feels compelled to tell you you're fat and need to lose weight.

I noticed most of my relatives in China are on the slim side while a number of my relatives in the U.S. all have problems controlling their weight.  It's especially evident when you compare the immigrant parents and their U.S. born kids.  The older generation prefer eating traditional Chinese food, which is usually a bowl of rice served with a couple accompanying dishes.  Meat is usually diced or chopped and cooked with lots of vegetables.  So an average piece of steak or pork chop for one is turned into a dish for a family.  In an average meal, the ratio of rice to veggies to meat is something along the lines of 5:3:2.  Dessert is not a part of a meal and hot tea (no milk or sugar) is the beverage of choice for most meals.  Most foods are steamed, stir fried or slow cooked in soups.  Fried things and sugary treats are usually only consumed during special occasions.  Butter is a foreign novelty and most people wouldn't know what to do with it.  Same goes for cheese.  Now for us ABC (stands for American Born Chinese) kids, we have a much harder time following that diet.  Most of us are fine in our childhood years, because you eat what your mom cooks.  When I was a little kid, I used to get one Happy Meal a year, on my birthday as a special treat.  It's not that my parents don't love me or can't afford it, but they just see it as a novelty rather than a regular food option.  But once we get to college, it's American food 24/7 at dorm dining halls or those cheap student friendly eateries around campus.  When we live on our own, we either don't know how to prepare most of the Chinese food or have time to do, so we eat what's readily available.  Before we know it, we have doubled our clothing sizes (I was a size 6 before college, now have to do the one legged hopping dance to get into my size 12 jeans).

I visited my aunt a few summers ago and I marveled at how different their lifestyle is compared to the one I'm used to.  A key difference is that my Chinese relatives don't drive or own a car.  So your only options are walking, biking or taking public transportation, which involves a lot of walking as well.  My aunt would go to the supermarket about every other day to shop for groceries.  Because she has to walk about 7 blocks each way, she buys stuff in moderation so it can be comfortably carried back in shopping bags.  Produce is usually purchased and consumed within a couple days due to small apartment refrigerators and storage spaces.  I offered to carry the watermelon for her, and by the end of the third block, I was sweating profusely and my arms were screaming for mercy.  It was a miracle that I walked about a mile and up five flights of stairs without dropping it.  Heck, I probably burned more calories than I would consume from that darn melon.  That gave me quite a bit of insight on how different our lives are.  I wouldn't even blink at the thought of filling up my car trunk with Costco sized packages of food stuff.  My aunt, on the other hand, has to feed a family of five with whatever she bring back from the store or market, on foot!  Plus, no cars means no drive throughs, so a trip to McDonalds or KFC is an occasion in itself, rather than a quick option for dinner.  My uncle bike to work, about 30 minutes each way, every day.  Just by going to school, work, shopping, etc. they are already getting enough exercise without ever having to step foot in a gym.  In fact, I don't think I saw any gyms the whole time I was there.  I did notice every morning at the neighborhood park across the street, there are large groups of people exercising by doing group tai chi, various forms of martial arts, even a group of grandmotherly ladies kicking this feather topped thing back an forth, like a hacky sack.  It was all very informal and open, anyone can just walk up and join the group.  I gave it a try, but it's a lot harder than it looks, especially for the eye-foot coordination challenged people like me.  

Oh wow, I have no idea I wrote this much stuff!  Sorry if you're bored by my rambling, but I hope some of you find this stuff interesting.  

 Have a nice day!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Dizneydawn said:


> Dan and I have a date night tonight! Going to see an off broadway show that I am soooo looking forward to! Need to go plan my wardrobe and get my hair done and nails today! Start taking care of me!!!


 

Did you go see Young Frankenstein?? We are going on Sunday and I'm curious if you liked it.


----------



## eliz991

Well I am on my way to tutor so I will be back to answer the question of the day. 

I ate more than I intended to yesterday but I tracked it all and have a plan for today that will keep me on the right path.  I can't believe I'm going on vacation in three days, I have a million things to do!

Oh, and back to the weighing thing - I do know people who go to WW meetings on vacation, etc. I do not diet on vacation.  I don't pig out, either, but I eat what I want and that is what I will do next week. If I gain a couple of pounds, so be it.  The method to my madness is this:  one year in Jamaica I stuck to my eating plan from home.  Carried breakfast bars (no eggs and bacon!), ate veggies and fruit, didn't drink the yummy fruity drinks, etc.  Came home and I had lost a pound. 

Here's the thing:  I then ate like crap for the next month or so because I was so mad that I "had" to deprive myself on vacation.  After that experience I have learned that, for me, it is better to indulge some that one week than to punish myself for multiple weeks afterwards!  To each their own!  Okay, off to teach/learn second grade math...back later.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

FYI about SparkPeople - there is a DisBoards team on Spark.  If you are looking for teams to join, that is one suggestion.  There is also a general Disneyaholics team.


----------



## SeptemberGirl

(Raises hand) I attended WW meetings on vacation!   I'm making a leap and thinking it might have been me Dawn was referring to, so I thought I'd chime in.  

I don't diet on vacation, either.  I don't diet at all.  I have a diet, which is the food I eat, but I don't do diets.  I'm not into deprivation.  I like food.  I like junk food.  I didn't get to 237 eating veggies.    And I didn't get to 157 eating only veggies, either!

Listen, I LOVE WDW.  Duh, right?   And I LOVE to eat.  A marriage made in heaven!  But I have learned - the hard way - that if I'm not accountable, I can throw away all my hard work.  So I eat what I want, what I love, and I track it.  And I weigh in.  Keeps from going off the rails, from talking myself into eating with abandon, from losing sight of who I am and what I want.

I don't think everyone should be skinny.  Or thin.  I don't have a problem with fat - being it, saying it, eating it!  But if you want to be thin, you gotta write down that cheeseburger.  Eat it, enjoy it, but track it.  I've got cute clothes I like more than I like not being accountable. I love eating that cheeseburger and owning it!

If it works for you to go on and off diets, good for you. It doesn't work for me.  I'm just waiting to go off when I'm on.  I have to look at this as a lifestyle, a choice not for that second but for the rest of my life.

And now, back to your regularly scheduled thread!


----------



## eliz991

I didn't mean that I "go on and off diets."  I didn't know what else to call it ~ I won't be sticking to 1200-1500 calories a day on vacation.  I may or may not write down what I eat and my calories, it just depends on my mood.  I'm not going to lie and say I will definitely do it when I know I might not.

Like I said, to each their own.   I think it's great that you went to WW on vacation!  My weight goes up and down as I am more and less "strict" with my calories, and I am okay with that.  I am still 75 pounds down from my heaviest, and 50 up from my lightest.  All my doing in both directions, and I'm okay with it.  If I weren't okay with it, I'd eat myself right back all the way up again from being mad at myself.  Right now I'm on my way back down, but if I maintain or gain 1 or 2 pounds next week that will be okay too.  I'll be at Disney!  I'm more concerned with the fact that my foot still hurts more than I would like it to (I broke my toe last week).


----------



## SeptemberGirl

My intention is NOT to criticize!  Trust me - I know that we each have to find what works for us.  For instance, I eat ALL my points - activity, extra, etc - my BFF Erika doesn't.  I lose, she loses.  We are all different.

There ARE people who go on and off diets - I see it all the time. On the WISH, in WW meetings for the last 2.5 years, at my kid's school pick up.  I just think that's a hard way of looking at it - On or off. I think, from my experience, it can set you up for failure. 

I track because that's what keeps me honest. Otherwise I tell myself a bag of M&M's won't hurt. And trust me, I can house a bag.   I'm not proud, but it's a fact!  If you don't need to track to stay somewhat on, all the better for you.    I lose my head without it.  

And I totally agree - gaining a lb or 2 on vacation is a TOTAL victory!  And omg your toe!!!  Are you taping it?  Do you have awesome shoes?  Are you able to do WDW non-commando style?  Ack!  I'd be freaked out about it.


----------



## eliz991

SeptemberGirl said:


> My intention is NOT to criticize!  Trust me - I know that we each have to find what works for us.  For instance, I eat ALL my points - activity, extra, etc - my BFF Erika doesn't.  I lose, she loses.  We are all different.
> 
> Agreed!  I was afraid I had made you mad though, so I'm glad I didn't.
> 
> There ARE people who go on and off diets - I see it all the time. On the WISH, in WW meetings for the last 2.5 years, at my kid's school pick up.  I just think that's a hard way of looking at it - On or off. I think, from my experience, it can set you up for failure.
> 
> Absolutely.  It probably works for some of them, and if I was a person who went up and down 5 or 10 pounds instead of 50 or 100 pounds it might work for me too.  Until then, I'm with you - gotta pay some attention all the time.
> 
> I track because that's what keeps me honest. Otherwise I tell myself a bag of M&M's won't hurt. And trust me, I can house a bag.   I'm not proud, but it's a fact!  If you don't need to track to stay somewhat on, all the better for you.    I lose my head without it.
> 
> I've gone through stages.  I went to WW meetings for about 5 years but since I could never get into the weight table and my doctor wouldn't sign off on more than 10 pounds over the weight table, I quit to save the money.  But yes, when I'm losing, I do have to track either points or calories, either on paper or the computer.  Right now I'm using the bodybugg calorie tracking since it matches up with the bodybugg output.  Lately I've noticed that not wearing the bodybugg seems to be when I totally lose it.
> 
> And I totally agree - gaining a lb or 2 on vacation is a TOTAL victory!  And omg your toe!!!  Are you taping it?  Do you have awesome shoes?  Are you able to do WDW non-commando style?  Ack!  I'd be freaked out about it.



I've only been to WDW once as an adult - last summer for 2.5 days.  So I don't know how I'll do!  I do have good shoes, tape, and a mini icepack to keep in the hotel fridge.  Right now it's not taped because my other toes were getting so bruised.  It feels better than it did, but I was hoping it would be pretty back to normal by now.  I think we have enough "sitting" time planned that I will be okay - we will watch lots of shows and so forth.  And I think eating will be better with my friend on vacation than it is when I go places with my husband, he's less likely to split something and she and I have already agreed that we will try to split meals most of the time.


----------



## Leash

3DisneyKids said:


> FYI about SparkPeople - there is a DisBoards team on Spark.  If you are looking for teams to join, that is one suggestion.  There is also a general Disneyaholics team.



Thanks for that info. I just joined up on SP so it will be nice to be able to interact on there with fellow Disers.


----------



## shellabell

Hi there,
I hope you don't mind if I join in. I am having such a time staying consistent. I lose a pound or two during the week and then gain it back on the weekend. I am frustrated with myself but not giving up! 

I am at work so I will come back tonight to answer the questions.

I just really need some extra motivation!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

First of all if you saw my check book you would know I have no self control whatsoever in regards to money and apparently food - I see a common theme here!!  I must say that you did give me something to think about and it totally makes sense.  Sometimes it makes more sense to think of food/dieting in terms of something completely different to not focus on that one thing (my 2 best friends again).  You are such a great inspiration to me, I love your logical approach to everything and the fact that you are a real person having real issues just like me and can understand and relate to our "slip ups".  My goal is not to slip up another 2 years of my life!  My mind is really on doing not just talking about and that is the key..That inspires me more than Jenny Craig or any other 100lb skinny b*tch in a bikini on QVC can - they don't deal with reality and the reality is that life sometimes really sucks and maybe having those 2 friends over sometimes is the only thing you got going for ya.  As long as they don't move in permanently I should be ok! 

Once again thanks for starting this for all of us - you are the best![/QUOTE]
Thanks for being here and thanks for posting.  It will keep you more honest to yourself than when you read and hide...not saying I would know anything about that!  


TB'sWidow said:


> So far so good I had special k choclate peices along with no sugar added applesauce. For a snack I had a boston creme sugar free pudding really good.  Great job and great suggestions!As far as snooki form jersey shore better picture me with gray hair and a bump it hopefully no one wants to punch me. I hope they do not want to either!  But if your like Snooky she can handle a lot on her own!  Oh and it probably is corny but I would love to be a disney world can't post a pic cause I'm technology challengedWhen I lost 40lbs in 08 an was able to go down the slide at the beach club pool with mydd#2 it was great an I wnat that feeling again. I have gained 20lbs back. Mary


Maty - I think that is a beautiful idea and you can totally acheive it!


stitchfan23 said:


> Hey that is a great way to think about it.  I would never had put it that way but it is perfect!
> It clicked for me...abstract but true!
> I'm doing pretty good.
> 
> Yesterday was...
> Breakfast - 2 slices of light rye bread with 1tbsp becel
> Lunch - Smart Ones ravioli
> Dinner - Steak, a few potatoes, boiled cabbage (I love cabbage), small cesear salad, fat free bannana cream pie pudding cup.
> 
> I drank all 64oz of water but split a caramilk bar with hubby in the evening.
> 
> Today is going good as well...
> 
> Breakfast - homemade fruit & yogurt parfait
> already had 32 oz water.
> Lunch - just going to have a bowl of leftover boiled cabbage (I made too much last night)
> Great job!!!
> Last night we went to the mall and walked it.  I felt like one of the seniors that goes to the mall before it opens just to walk.  Oh well it was good exercise.


Better than walking from the kitchen to the couch!  GOOD FOR YOU!!


stitchfan23 said:


> Where would I go.  Probably Scotland and be able to climb the highlands and especially the dang hill up to Edinburgh Castle.  This hill just about killed me 3 years ago.  I had to rest numerous times and felt really silly as everyone just kept passing me.  As to what I would be wearing well it would depend on the weather!


Love that!  Went to N Ireland  afew years back but never been to Scottland...muct see soon!


dislvr74 said:


> LOL, I walked 12 miles at a mall in preparation for my last half marathon. I joined the rec center after that experience.


That is dedication!!! 


njtinkmom said:


> OMG - I just went on Spark People what an awesome website.  I am hooked!!  I hope it does not interfere with my DIS time!!!  Thanks Dawn!!!!


Loads of info and it works if you work it!


MulanUSAF said:


> I would like to go to China, the land of my ancestors, without feeling like a freak.  Seriously, if you think walking around South Beach in Miami is bad when you're on the pudgy side, imagine being on a crowded Shanghai street where 95% of the population are skinny.


I only quoted this but I am making a copy of it and we are reading it tom at supper and I am sending it to my sister and I am sending it to Treyner in college.  Thank you so much for putting into perspective food and why...it is soooo not just genetics...no easy fix or quick blame on our choices of what we eat!  [ /COLOR]


Mndisneygirl said:


> Did you go see Young Frankenstein?? We are going on Sunday and I'm curious if you liked it.


Nope!  It involves a draq queen!  Which could be the same show but I doubt it!  


eliz991 said:


> I ate more than I intended to yesterday but I tracked it all and have a plan for today that will keep me on the right path.  I can't believe I'm going on vacation in three days, I have a million things to do!
> Sooo excited for you and so glad you are being mindful...
> Here's the thing:  I then ate like crap for the next month or so because I was so mad that I "had" to deprive myself on vacation.  After that experience I have learned that, for me, it is better to indulge some that one week than to punish myself for multiple weeks afterwards!


I think there is a difference in the mindset of enjoying your food on vacation and having spurges vs going Hog Wild and putting your health in a carb coma or sugar shock like that movie "Fat Camp."  It is not gluttony and is not the end of the world to have foods and drinks...if you deprieve yourself from something...you will always want it more than when you enjoy it and acknowledge you enjoy it.  Just like hiding a candy bar and eating it on the sly never tastes as good as when you can just eat the thing and move on.  The guilt from hiding your spurges will carry you down just as far as reckless abandon in a buffet!


3DisneyKids said:


> FYI about SparkPeople - there is a DisBoards team on Spark.  If you are looking for teams to join, that is one suggestion.  There is also a general Disneyaholics team.


Thanks E!  Awesome suggestion!


SeptemberGirl said:


> (Raises hand) I attended WW meetings on vacation!   I'm making a leap and thinking it might have been me Dawn was referring to, so I thought I'd chime in.
> You and a friend here!
> I don't diet on vacation, either.  I don't diet at all.  I have a diet, which is the food I eat, but I don't do diets.  I'm not into deprivation.  I like food.  I like junk food.  I didn't get to 237 eating veggies.    And I didn't get to 157 eating only veggies, either!
> If that isn't the truth!
> I don't think everyone should be skinny.  Or thin.  I don't have a problem with fat - being it, saying it, eating it!  But if you want to be thin, you gotta write down that cheeseburger.  Eat it, enjoy it, but track it.  I've got cute clothes I like more than I like not being accountable. I love eating that cheeseburger and owning it!
> I totally enjoy my foods more when I own it vs hiding from the post of shame I avoid!  Even if it is not perfect!





eliz991 said:


> I didn't mean that I "go on and off diets."  I didn't know what else to call it ~ I won't be sticking to 1200-1500 calories a day on vacation.  I may or may not write down what I eat and my calories, it just depends on my mood.  I'm not going to lie and say I will definitely do it when I know I might not.
> Moderation and mindful!
> Like I said, to each their own.   I think it's great that you went to WW on vacation!  My weight goes up and down as I am more and less "strict" with my calories, and I am okay with that.  I am still 75 pounds down from my heaviest,  I wish I could say that!





SeptemberGirl said:


> I track because that's what keeps me honest. Otherwise I tell myself a bag of M&M's won't hurt. And trust me, I can house a bag. Now I want coconut or pbj M&M's!  :
> 
> And I totally agree - gaining a lb or 2 on vacation is a TOTAL victory!  And omg your toe!!!  Are you taping it?  Do you have awesome shoes?  Are you able to do WDW non-commando style?  Ack!  I'd be freaked out about it.



I would be too!  Although some coktails around the world might soothe the ache!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

*Absolutely. It probably works for some of them, and if I was a person who went up and down 5 or 10 pounds instead of 50 or 100 pounds it might work for me too.  Until then, I'm with you - gotta pay some attention all the time.* 

You NAILED it with this!!!  YES!!!  Gotta pay some attention all of the time!  This needs to be on shirts!  Pads of paper!  Trackers! 



eliz991 said:


> I've only been to WDW once as an adult - last summer for 2.5 days.  So I don't know how I'll do!  I do have good shoes, tape, and a mini icepack to keep in the hotel fridge.  Right now it's not taped because my other toes were getting so bruised.  It feels better than it did, but I was hoping it would be pretty back to normal by now.  I think we have enough "sitting" time planned that I will be okay - we will watch lots of shows and so forth.  And I think eating will be better with my friend on vacation than it is when I go places with my husband, he's less likely to split something and she and I have already agreed that we will try to split meals most of the time.



Are you the other Austinite?  And you are going with a girlfriend?  OMG FUN!!!  I went with my BFF in Jan 08, the WISH girls in Dec 08 and my BFF just three weeks ago!!!  And now in 4 weeks with the WISH girls for the half!  SO much better.  Love my husband - but girlfriends are just more relaxed to travel with!  I'm SO excited for you!!!

I also feel a lot less commando with my BFF because she is just more relaxed on vacation.  The WISH girls, on the other hand, would make your toe fall off!  You sound very prepared.  Good luck!


----------



## Jasperann

Just checking in.  My kids are home from school today so it's been busy around here.  But my girls just walked to a friends house and my youngest crashed on the couch while playing a DS.  Guess he was tired.

I have not had Coke since I said I wouldn't.  I did have a coffee on Monday, but it was 80 calories with my cream and splenda, so I felt okay having it.  I haven't worked out, unless you count shoveling snow.  We just got about 10 inches and I shoveled our sidewalk and driveway.  I haven't been snacking as much either.  So all in all it's been a good week.  Even if I don't lose any weight, I am taking the first step.  

Does anyone have any tricks to drink all your water in the day?  While I'm at work I don't have any problem drinking my water, but when I am at home I have a tiny problem remembering to drink anything.


----------



## luvsJack

Good afternoon all!

Today hasn't been as good but not to bad either.  Had to leave work to take dd to the doc. (she's had mono since Thanksgiving) and then come back to work; so lots of running

I did a mile this morning with the DVD!  and had a low fat/low cal english muffin sandwich (receipe from SparkPeople) for breakfast.  

DD and I were both starving after her appointment so we stopped and got some lunch:  Popeye's Chicken (dd's favorite!)    wasn't the best lunch I could have had but I tracked it, haven't gone over my calories and already know what I need to do for supper, low cal soup or salad with shrimp.  


Between tracking on sparkpeople and posting here, I am not always making the greatest choices but I am staying within my calorie range.  That's a big thing for me!  


Found  a picture of the place I would love to travel to (village in France)  but still looking for that outfit!  Will post when I find it!


----------



## eliz991

Dizneydawn said:


> I think there is a difference in the mindset of enjoying your food on vacation and having spurges vs going Hog Wild and putting your health in a carb coma or sugar shock like that movie "Fat Camp."  It is not gluttony and is not the end of the world to have foods and drinks...if you deprieve yourself from something...you will always want it more than when you enjoy it and acknowledge you enjoy it.  Just like hiding a candy bar and eating it on the sly never tastes as good as when you can just eat the thing and move on.  The guilt from hiding your spurges will carry you down just as far as reckless abandon in a buffet!
> 
> I know I am in trouble when I start hiding food...to the point that sometimes my husband will come home and I'll say "I just ate 3 cookies and a handful of doritos" and he's like .  Just had to tell someone!  I can't eat in the car either, same thing.  It's a symptom of me being out of control.
> 
> 
> I would be too!  Although some coktails around the world might soothe the ache!



Oh, I don't drink.   What's that?  Oh, you can SEE my avatar...ah well...yes some drinks might help!



SeptemberGirl said:


> You NAILED it with this!!!  YES!!!  Gotta pay some attention all of the time!  This needs to be on shirts!  Pads of paper!  Trackers!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the other Austinite?  And you are going with a girlfriend?  OMG FUN!!!  I went with my BFF in Jan 08, the WISH girls in Dec 08 and my BFF just three weeks ago!!!  And now in 4 weeks with the WISH girls for the half!  SO much better.  Love my husband - but girlfriends are just more relaxed to travel with!  I'm SO excited for you!!!
> 
> I also feel a lot less commando with my BFF because she is just more relaxed on vacation.  The WISH girls, on the other hand, would make your toe fall off!  You sound very prepared.  Good luck!



You know, I do kind of like how that sounds...I am going to repeat it to myself next week!  Pay some attention, all of the time!

I am Camille's Texas sista...but not in Austin, I live in Dallas.  Only three short hours away so I am hoping to go visit her sometime!  This particular friend will be relaxed ~ she lets me do all the planning so unless I tell her to go commando it won't occur to her!


----------



## luvsJack

shellabell said:


> Hi there,
> I hope you don't mind if I join in. I am having such a time staying consistent. I lose a pound or two during the week and then gain it back on the weekend. I am frustrated with myself but not giving up!
> 
> I am at work so I will come back tonight to answer the questions.
> 
> I just really need some extra motivation!!



I am right there with you on the weekend thing!  No matter what, weekends are the HARDEST!!  

This weekend we are going to NOLA for a Mardi Gras parade.  The best thing about NOLA?  THE FOOD!!!     But, I have promised myself to make it about enjoying the parade and the fun crowds and to not even think about the food!! 




Maybe some others can give us some tips about how to get through the weekends?


----------



## gellybean

MulanUSAF said:


> I noticed most of my relatives in China are on the slim side while a number of my relatives in the U.S. all have problems controlling their weight.  It's especially evident when you compare the immigrant parents and their U.S. born kids.




Thank you so much for sharing your insight! I knew American culture was part of the reason it's easy to be overweight in this country, but having such a direct comparison was definitely eye opening! 





eliz991 said:


> I've only been to WDW once as an adult - last summer for 2.5 days.  So I don't know how I'll do!  I do have good shoes, tape, and a mini icepack to keep in the hotel fridge.  Right now it's not taped because my other toes were getting so bruised.  It feels better than it did, but I was hoping it would be pretty back to normal by now.  I think we have enough "sitting" time planned that I will be okay - we will watch lots of shows and so forth.  And I think eating will be better with my friend on vacation than it is when I go places with my husband, he's less likely to split something and she and I have already agreed that we will try to split meals most of the time.



I so wish my hubby would split meals with me! I love going out to eat with my sister because we split things really well. My problem isn't necessary the amount of one food as much as it's that I like to eat a lot of different foods. Partly why I enjoy buffets or tapas bars. I like a little bit of a lot of variety. Hard to do without someone to share with, so DH and I would over order to have variety and then end up eating it all anyway. 

Your trip is sooooooooo close!! I hope your toe continues to heal! 




**********************************************

I couldn't pick just one location. I tried. There are so many places I want to go that I haven't been yet, and then there are places I didn't include that I have been but want to go back a smaller, more confident me. Vegas is one of those places. I feel like you have to be a size 2 there. Disney, I don't feel uncomfortable at my size being there. There are many overweight Disney visitors. In Vegas, I feel like it's beautiful, skinny people every where I turn and that there's this neon sign flashing over my head pointing to the one that doesn't belong! So I'd love to go back to Vegas, as a smaller me. 








London-never been. It's my first destination dream abroad.






Gotta do Paris. Cept all that French food might make me gain anything I lose back! 






I LOVE the idea of Seattle! Never been but it's my dream place to move. I love the rain! Love dark green trees and pretty waterfalls and mountains! 






Out on the town look





Comfy yet chic shopping or touring museums look







Seattle sexy but warm look. And yes, I stole a picture of Carrie Bradshaw. I secretly want to be her! 

Am a HUGE Sex and the City Fan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Almost as much as a Disney World fan. Almost.


I did fairly well today. Stayed within my points. Ate fast food with my kids but got Chick Fil A which is one of the lesser evils of fast food establishments. Ate less than a small fry worth of waffle fries, 6 nuggets and 2 packets of honey roasted bbq sauce at 2 pts a piece. Had whole wheat tortillas and cheese for a 6 pt breakfast and then DH made chili for dinner. We use 90/10 ground beef and tomato juice instead of tomato sauce or ketchup to save calories. 1 huge bowl of chili was 6 pts. I had one WW Toffee Crunch Ice Cream Bar for dessert.

So for the day I ended up at 29 out of 31 allowed.





If only the scale would start showing something. I really probably should quit weighing in daily but it's hard not to.


I went to Target today to get Valentines for DS7 and get some workout pants for me. I have plenty of t-shirts but nothing bottoms wise that wouldn't be so big and baggy that it would get in the way of the machines.

No plus size work out clothes.


Does anyone else see the irony in this!?

OVERWEIGHT people can't buy workout clothes? 


I ended up getting the XXL, the largest regular size they had and they fit. But still. It's sad and wrong on so many levels. I can totally see someone going in there, trying to make a start at getting healthier and being derailed because they can't find workout clothes in their size. Like the retail stores are saying " You're already fat, give up. You can't work out. Go home and eat cheetos."





Ok, I'll get of my soapbox. It just ticked me off! 

Good luck tomorrow everyone!!! We can do this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SeptemberGirl

*"I ended up getting the XXL, the largest regular size they had and they fit. But still. It's sad and wrong on so many levels. I can totally see someone going in there, trying to make a start at getting healthier and being derailed because they can't find workout clothes in their size. Like the retail stores are saying " You're already fat, give up. You can't work out. Go home and eat cheetos."*


That was f@cking hilarious!    And it's SO true. OMG.  They have clothes in small and medium and none in large or XL or higher, and ALL workout clothes run small.  Like, what are you trying to do to me!  I know I'm fat!  

I have often wondered where the BL contestants get their workout clothes. Cause I can't find shorts that fit ME, and I am 197lbs.  Why are they not advertising those things, instead of Extra gum, which BTW is next to the candy bars!  I have my eyes trained not to look there in the supermarket checkout and now you want me to so I can lose weight?


----------



## Dizneydawn

eliz991 said:


> And I think eating will be better with my friend on vacation than it is when I go places with my husband, he's less likely to split something and she and I have already agreed that we will try to split meals most of the time.


Dan can't eat beef or rice and I have a taste for the spicier things so that part of our pallete does not meld well for sharing!  


shellabell said:


> Hi there,
> I hope you don't mind if I join in. I am having such a time staying consistent. I lose a pound or two during the week and then gain it back on the weekend. I am frustrated with myself but not giving up!
> 
> I am at work so I will come back tonight to answer the questions.
> 
> I just really need some extra motivation!!


Welocme!  Glad you are here and hope you find that motivation to be consistent with yourself you want!!!


Jasperann said:


> I have not had Coke since I said I wouldn't.  I did have a coffee on Monday, but it was 80 calories with my cream and splenda, so I felt okay having it.  I haven't worked out, unless you count shoveling snow.  We just got about 10 inches and I shoveled our sidewalk and driveway.  I haven't been snacking as much either.  So all in all it's been a good week.  Even if I don't lose any weight, I am taking the first step.
> Really proud of you!  Great Job!!!!
> Does anyone have any tricks to drink all your water in the day?  While I'm at work I don't have any problem drinking my water, but when I am at home I have a tiny problem remembering to drink anything.


Fill a pitcher up (2 qt) and leave it on the counter or in your living room etc...know you have to have it gone before bedtime!  It helps you know how much you need to drink vs remembering if you are on glass3 or 7 and how much a glass holds..8 oz vs 12 or 14 and do I count the ice that takes up the room or not etc!!!!!


luvsJack said:


> I did a mile this morning with the DVD!  and had a low fat/low cal english muffin sandwich (receipe from SparkPeople) for breakfast.
> 
> DD and I were both starving after her appointment so we stopped and got some lunch:  Popeye's Chicken (dd's favorite!)    wasn't the best lunch I could have had but I tracked it, haven't gone over my calories and already know what I need to do for supper, low cal soup or salad with shrimp.
> You did great!
> 
> 
> 
> Found  a picture of the place I would love to travel to (village in France)  but still looking for that outfit!  Will post when I find it!


I will be waiting!!


eliz991 said:


> luvsJack said:
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend we are going to NOLA for a Mardi Gras parade.  The best thing about NOLA?  THE FOOD!!!     But, I have promised myself to make it about enjoying the parade and the fun crowds and to not even think about the food!!
> 
> Maybe some others can give us some tips about how to get through the weekends?
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of beingtemted by saing you will not eat anything and fighting the deprivation monster...Here is what I do at our state fair:
> #1  Decide what you do want bites of before you go.
> #2  Never hold the food you are going to share!  The person who holds the food eats more always!
> #3  If you buy it but it does not taste as good as you would like - don't eat more of it!  That mentality, "Well I bought it so I must eat it," will mean calories you consume that are not satisfying and you will still eat more after.
> #4 If you are ballsy...offer someone in line $1 for one of what you want.
> 
> Example:  Fried Cheese Curds are greasy and amazing here...so I asked someone who was buying a whole tray if I could buy 1 curd for $1.  Explained I am TRYING to lose weight so she would be helping me out!  The whole tray with 10 curds was like $8 so she spent less and I did not have to be tempted by a whole tray of sin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gellybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out on the town look
> LOOOVE THIS DRESS!!!!!
> 
> 
> If only the scale would start showing something. I really probably should quit weighing in daily but it's hard not to.
> Have you at all been tracking the sodium of the foods you are eating?  That will make you carry loads of extra water weight and I know when I have been consuming any FF or processed foods - I am amazed at the sodium even when the calories are in check.  I also am a salt junkie and need to stop salting my foods in general to help me...
> 
> 
> OVERWEIGHT people can't buy workout clothes?
> 
> " You're already fat, give up. You can't work out. Go home and eat cheetos."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You crack me up!!!!  So funny!!!! Totally true and so irratating...like finding sports bras for fat people...Ummm...we need them too!
> 
> 
> Yesterday I did well until last night when we came home and enjoyed the last of the cardboard craptastic pizzas in the freezer.  We did not go through a drive through - no FF and did not order any drinks while at the play last night.  No Pop no nothing.
> 
> So this morning I was happy when the scale showed a drop!  I went over everything but carbs yesterday.  We are not going out this weekend at all and so again...little splurges here and there are not the killers...I should have considered the fact I would be starving at 10 p.m. after not eating since 5 p.m. though and planned my day better.
> 
> 
> 
> I HAVE A REQUEST!!!!  LET"S ALL TRY TO POST ONCE A DAY HERE THROUGH THE WEEKEND!  EVEN IF IT IS A 2 SECOND CHECK IN!
> 
> 
> I know weekends are hard and all but being here in any capacity will help!!!
> 
> Monday morning everyone who wants to have me keep track of your weight loss goals, will come here and post in big letters so when I read and scan I can find them easy, their weeks results!  I am hoping that posting here frequently will help everybody keep on track and set us up for success for Monday!
Click to expand...


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Sorry I haven't posted in a couple of days.  I was fighting some kind of horrible cold.  I managed to read the thread, but when I tried to sit up enough to type, I got so dizzy, I had to give up.  This also means I haven't been able to do any  kind of workout, unless you count getting out of bed to go to the bathroom a workout.  On the plus side, I haven't felt much like eating "real" food so I found I lost a couple of pounds when I did my mid-week check in today.  Let's see if it will last now that I am feeling better and up and around.

I've already made one mistake today though.  I left my lunch at home on the floor.  (I get it ready and put it by my bag so I pick it up when I leave the house.  Only, I didn't pick it up.)  I already knew I had to get something "out" for dinner because I have one of the final TeamSTAGES rehearsals before Disney tonight.  Now I have to get lunch AND dinner out.  I hope I can find some quick, healthy choices around.  Maybe Panera chicken noodle soup for lunch??

I have a question for today.  How many times a week do you weigh in?  I try to keep it to one or two.  When I was doing Nutri-system, they said not to weigh in every day because your body varies so much it can get discouraging.  They always recommended only weighing in once a week, same day, same time.  What do you do and why?


----------



## shellabell

luvsJack said:


> I am right there with you on the weekend thing!  No matter what, weekends are the HARDEST!!
> 
> This weekend we are going to NOLA for a Mardi Gras parade.  The best thing about NOLA?  THE FOOD!!!     But, I have promised myself to make it about enjoying the parade and the fun crowds and to not even think about the food!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe some others can give us some tips about how to get through the weekends?




Have a great time! I don't know if I could do it.

I also notice the problem with workout clothes. I started taking a running class in January and I have had a heck of a time finding non-cotton shirts to wear. It is so frustrating. I did end up finding a selection at JC Penney in plus sizes.


----------



## stitchfan23

I only weigh in once a week that way I can't get discouraged if I don't see a change.  I am looking around my kitchen and realizing that when you eat out your kitchen doesn't get messy but when you eat at home - wooboy!  Guess I need to do some housework.

I do what Dawn suggested about the water.  I have a jug that holds 8 glasses of water and I leave it on my counter so that I can see it easily.  That reminds me to drink.  I have a plastic cup that holds 2 glasses of water so I fill that when I eat my breakfast, lunch and dinner.  That way I have already had 6 glasses of water without really trying.

I won't be able to check in this weekend as we are going to the US shopping and won't be back until Monday afternoon but I will weigh in when I get home and post then.


----------



## shellabell

First Name and Screen name: Michelle/Shellabell

What your Goal Is for Fitness:I want to be able to run more easily

Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:Sweets

Favorite Good Food for You:Not a big fan of good for you foods (a good portion of my problem) I do enjoy sweet potatoes; I also like whole wheat spaghetti

Favorite Form of Exercise:Walk/run

What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:I just want to feel good, I know when I weigh less my asthma is so much better.

Family:I did the Disneyland 5k with my niece and nephew. I will never be able to keep up with my nephew but I would like to be able to stay the pace of my niece.


----------



## dislvr74

Hi everyone!

Stacey, I weigh in everyday. I know I shouldn't, but I do it anyway. It doesn't seem to help or hurt me.

Yesterday was a little crazy. I planned to go right to the campus gym in order to run after work. But, DH's car broke down and I had to pick him up, pick up the girls, drop DH off at the car repair place, and pick him up at the car repair place. I was so tempted to skip my workout, but I made it and I am really proud of that. I can't eat before a workout, so I was STARVING by the time I was finished. I skipped the drive through on the way home and had a tuna sandwich instead. So, all in all in was a good day even though I only ate 3 of 5 servings of veggies. 

I really want to lose 5 pounds before the princess half. This will be a challenge because I tend to gain weight during the last few weeks before a race. I know some of that is water retention from all the gaterade and sports beans that I consume during my long runs, but I'm going to try to counteract that by drinking extra water.


----------



## Leash

gellybean said:


> I couldn't pick just one location. I tried. There are so many places I want to go that I haven't been yet, and then there are places I didn't include that I have been but want to go back a smaller, more confident me. Vegas is one of those places. I feel like you have to be a size 2 there. Disney, I don't feel uncomfortable at my size being there. There are many overweight Disney visitors. In Vegas, I feel like it's beautiful, skinny people every where I turn and that there's this neon sign flashing over my head pointing to the one that doesn't belong! So I'd love to go back to Vegas, as a smaller me.
> 
> I would like to set your mind at ease, Vegas is not full of beautiful skinny people, there are PLENTY of unattractive chubby people. I know this, I live here, I see fat people everyday. The few beautiful skinny people that are here tend to be tourists and they all congregate on the Strip so it seems like there are a lot of them. Now that is not to say that there aren't some beautiful skinny locals but not many more than in most cities. So don't feel like you can't have fun just because you don't fit into a size 0 mini dress, come and enjoy (just not in the summer it is just too darn hot to move, let alone have fun, in the summer).
> Of course as a local I really can't understand why people come here on vacation anyway but that is because I have lived here my whole life and hate this city with a firey passion. When you live here you vacation at places that are as un-Vegas as you can get, a la Disney. For example for my 21st birthday I did not go hit the bars in casinos in town, DH and I packed up and went to Disneyland for 5 days. When we would talk to people there about the vacation being my 21st birthday celebration we would get funny looks since I thought Disneyland would be a good place to celebrate turning 21.
> 
> 
> I LOVE the idea of Seattle! Never been but it's my dream place to move. I love the rain! Love dark green trees and pretty waterfalls and mountains!
> 
> DH lived in Seattle for a year and he really liked it even though he doesn't like rain. When we finally get out of Vegas we will either move to Southern California or Seattle. We went on a weeklong vacation there a few years ago and it did not rain the whole time we were there, meanwhile back home they had torrential downpours and massive flooding the whole week we were gone.  I was so bummed because I love the rain and was so looking forward to the rainy Seattle weather.
> 
> 
> OVERWEIGHT people can't buy workout clothes?
> I ended up getting the XXL, the largest regular size they had and they fit. But still. It's sad and wrong on so many levels. I can totally see someone going in there, trying to make a start at getting healthier and being derailed because they can't find workout clothes in their size. Like the retail stores are saying " You're already fat, give up. You can't work out. Go home and eat cheetos."




I have had the same thing happen, can't find clothes that fit a fat butt so you can work out to get a skinny butt. All I do is go to Kmart, they have plus size Joe Boxer sweats and they are like always on sale for $7 each for a top and bottom, they are comfy but not too baggy and work great. I get pants that fit and get a shirt about 2 sizes too big so it will cover everything and protect others from having to see me jiggle and slosh while exercising.


----------



## PixiePlanner

Hey everyone,

I am just checking in before I leave work for a nice loooooong weekend. Here in Abe's country the kids are off school for his birthday AND President's Day, so I have to take a day off too.

Anyway, I have checked out Sparkpeople.com & LOVE it! It makes counting all that stuff too easy. 

I am making a special dinner for my hubby for Valentine's Day but am modifying it a tad to help keep it lower cal (not that he needs it!). I will try to check in everyday this weekend but it might be difficult to get on the computer... Will have to take turns with the kiddos.

My first weigh-in is Saturday. If you hear a loud Woo-hoo from the central IL area, that means I hit my goal of 2lbs. 

Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## dislvr74

> My first weigh-in is Saturday. If you hear a loud Woo-hoo from the central IL area, that means I hit my goal of 2lbs.



Good luck! By the way, I also live in central IL.


----------



## gbanshee

still staying on program! Work has thrown a few curveballs, but I did not resort to the junk food stash in the office. Have been keeping up with my EA Sport Active, am on day 20 of my 30 day challenge.


----------



## littlepeppers

First Name and Screen name: Jennifer/ littlepeppers
What your Goal Is for Fitness: 20lbs
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:  small portion food
Favorite Good Food for You:  salad
Favorite Form of Exercise:  none, yuck!
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  I'm going to Disney World
Family:  DH (needs to lose a good bit too), DS (7), DD (2)

We live in South Louisiana.  We don't eat to live here.  We live to eat.   Most conversations around a typical cajun lunch table is what's for dinner.  

King Cakes are killing me right now, but Fat Tuesday (Mardi Gras) is only a few days away.  Lent will be starting soon to help thing along.

We went to WDW in October & that darn dining plan started me on desert after each meal.  I've found 10-12lbs since that trip.  DS could lose a few too b/c right now I need to get him a 8H suit for his 1st communion.  The 8R is to the nth degree, but the 8H kind of floats on him.

I emailed DH at work today to make a deal w/ him.  If I can lose 20lbs, we are going to WDW.  It will be a long journey, but I'm determined to go this year.  I thought we were going in February, but DH shut me down to remodel.

WDW Skinny Island here we come.


----------



## littlepeppers

gbanshee said:


> still staying on program! Work has thrown a few curveballs, but I did not resort to the junk food stash in the office. Have been keeping up with my EA Sport Active, am on day 20 of my 30 day challenge.



I plan on doing Wii Active w/ DS.  We will start it tomorrow b/c it is too cold to go outside.  How is it working for you?


----------



## Millie12591

Dizneydawn said:


> You crack me up!!!!  So funny!!!! Totally true and so irratating...like finding sports bras for fat people...Ummm...we need them too!




Need them!?! Shoot girl! I would hurt myself and a few people around me if I didn't have on a sports bra!!   I don't find being beaten by my own body parts much fun while trying to work out, thank you very much! : What ya wanna bet that dang tag fairy will tag me now!?! 

Gellybean I know just what you mean, I was looking just a week or so ago and found the same dang thing.  What are people thinking?  I have found some plus size work out pants at places like Marshall's or T.J.Maxx, might want to check those places. 

Sorry I haven't been posting, I spent all day yesterday trying to get something together for a friend and then I spent all day doing homeschool stuff so we can stay on top of that before our trip. We should be done with all but one subject by the time we go.  
Once I finally got on here lastnight I typed out a loooong post and the dang AOL blanked out on me.  I hate freaking AOL!!  And I mean that in the nicest way possible.


----------



## WyldLynx

Ok here goes nothing...lol

First Name and Screen name: Sheila and WyldLynx

What your Goal Is for Fitness: loose about 150lbs OMG did I really just say that out loud, or type that.

Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Root Beer....I know it is a drink but it is my weakness. I could drink it 24/7 if it were not bad to do so.

Favorite Good Food for You: Salmon...I love Salmon just about any way it is cooked or prepared. I also love bell peppers, I can eat them straight out of the garden just rinsed off a little bit.

Favorite Form of Exercise: Yoga, I love yoga and even though I am a big girl thanks to yoga I am still really flexible. 

What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Be able to go to any store and actually enjoy shopping because I don't have to worry about not being able to fit into most items. 

Family: wonderful hubby who loves me for who I am not how I am, 2 strapping boys the oldest who is only 12 is already as tall as I am and can wear his daddy's shoes, the youngest who is just a ball of energy with whom I would love to be able to keep up with, without having to take a break because I'm out of breath or too tired to continue.

Thank you for starting this thread, maybe it can help me be honest with myself and try to stay on track a little bit better.


----------



## gbanshee

littlepeppers said:


> I plan on doing Wii Active w/ DS.  We will start it tomorrow b/c it is too cold to go outside.  How is it working for you?



It is KILLING me! and oddly I am loving it. 

I am still not sure I have proper form for the lunges, I need to get a mirror to put up while I am working out to see. I have not lost much weight, but I feel better.  My husband says I am more tone. I started on easy since I was a couch potato, but hope to move to the medium level after this challenge. 

After I complete medium and build more endurance, I would like to try the 30 day shred DVD.


----------



## MickeyMagic

Is it too late or may I join, too?

First Name and Screen name: Sue/MickeyMagic
What your Goal Is for Fitness: 50 pounds 
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: 
Favorite Good Food for You: chicken
Favorite Form of Exercise: Zumba!
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Buy regular-sized clothes rather than plus sizes; do a 1/2 marathon.
Family: DD18 

I will PM you the weight and measurements.


----------



## TB'sWidow

Hi,everyone I finally got out to the store after being snowed in  for almost a week.I was able to finally get some ww entrees,eggmuffins etc. Trying not to stress about not being able to get to the gym.When I go to the gym I feel so much better and I don't get all crazy if I slip up an eaten things I shouldn't when I've been to the gym.I don't know if I have expressed it before but I would like to lose 70lbs I have started and stopped this latest journey since 08 and my older Dd got married and saw how I looked in the mother of the bride dress.Mary


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Good morning everyone!  I joined Sparkpeople yesterday.  Wow, what a great site.  And I love seeing how I am doing on all levels of eating.  I just entered breakfast and lunch for today and I like seeing what kind of calories, etc I have left for dinner and snacks.  Now, if only I could breathe enough to head to the gym.  Oh well, I'll get plenty of walking in next week at WDW.


----------



## littlepeppers

I had a small bowl of low sugar cereal w/ skim milk & used the leftover cereal milk for my coffee.  

I know, I know,  it is so green of me.

Pray for lunch.


----------



## stitchfan23

I like sparkpeople as well.  I am finding it really helpful to be able to track my food.  It is amazing how you can play tricks on yourself if you are not tracking.  Yesterday for example I hadn't tracked and thought that I was way under for the day so I had a treat of a small ice cream sundae.  Well when I did track (while hubby was out getting the ice cream) I realized that I had been right on the calories and fat and everything for the day and the ice cream was not going to put me over in both fat and calories.  That was my treat and my lesson and now I am tracking before each meal.


----------



## Dizneydawn

PixiePlanner said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am just checking in before I leave work for a nice loooooong weekend. Here in Abe's country the kids are off school for his birthday AND President's Day, so I have to take a day off too.
> Hope you have a great weekend and lok forward to seeing you here when you can!
> My first weigh-in is Saturday. If you hear a loud Woo-hoo from the central IL area, that means I hit my goal of 2lbs.


I will have my ear pointed east!  


gbanshee said:


> still staying on program!


Awesome job! 


littlepeppers said:


> First Name and Screen name: Jennifer/ littlepeppers WELCOME!!!
> We live in South Louisiana.  We don't eat to live here.  We live to eat.   Most conversations around a typical cajun lunch table is what's for dinner.
> That is MN best too!  Hotdish heaven country!!!





Millie12591 said:


> Need them!?! Shoot girl! I would hurt myself and a few people around me if I didn't have on a sports bra!!   I don't find being beaten by my own body parts much fun while trying to work out, thank you very much! : What ya wanna bet that dang tag fairy will tag me now!?!


My gosh you make my stomach hurt!!!  Be by your phone this weekend!  


WyldLynx said:


> First Name and Screen name: Sheila and WyldLynx
> 
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: loose about 150lbs OMG did I really just say that out loud, or type that.
> I understand how scary it is but once you face the number...it has less power over you!
> 
> Family: wonderful hubby who loves me for who I am not how I am.
> Awesome powerful statement!  Thank you for posting that!!!
> Thank you for starting this thread, maybe it can help me be honest with myself and try to stay on track a little bit better.


I hope to get to know you better here as well and we can lose this fat together!!!


gbanshee said:


> It is KILLING me! and oddly I am loving it.


I am seeing you in hose and leg warmers beating on Richard Simmons!


MickeyMagic said:


> Is it too late?
> Heck NO!!!
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Buy regular-sized clothes rather than plus sizes; do a 1/2 marathon.


I love your goal AND FEEL REALY LUCKY YOU JOINED US!!!


TB'sWidow said:


> Trying not to stress about not being able to get to the gym.When I go to the gym I feel so much better and I don't get all crazy if I slip up an eaten things I shouldn't when I've been to the gym.


That everything or nothing mentality and accepting what is not within our power and that sometimes good enough is all we can do...is a hard pill to chike down! 


Stacybaeasm said:


> Good morning everyone!  I joined Sparkpeople yesterday.  Wow, what a great site.  And I love seeing how I am doing on all levels of eating.  I just entered breakfast and lunch for today and I like seeing what kind of calories, etc I have left for dinner and snacks.  Told you...even if my day is not perfect...it is amazing how proud I feel when the balance is close.  Learning a ton about food!


 



littlepeppers said:


> I had a small bowl of low sugar cereal w/ skim milk & used the leftover cereal milk for my coffee.
> 
> I know, I know,  it is so green of me.
> 
> Pray for lunch.



Great job!  Keep posting here!


----------



## Dizneydawn

stitchfan23 said:


> I like sparkpeople as well.  I am finding it really helpful to be able to track my food.  It is amazing how you can play tricks on yourself if you are not tracking.  Yesterday for example I hadn't tracked and thought that I was way under for the day so I had a treat of a small ice cream sundae.  Well when I did track (while hubby was out getting the ice cream) I realized that I had been right on the calories and fat and everything for the day and the ice cream was not going to put me over in both fat and calories.  That was my treat and my lesson and now I am tracking before each meal.



This whole post made my day!  I am soooo very proud of you!!! 


Well my food has been pretty good.  I will post my last 2 days totalsand today...later on.  Just running around with my head chopped off and although am tracking 100% - no time to rearrange the format for dis from sparkpeople.

Yesterday - I think I might have overdone the lettuce consumption!

I was starving and am close to Tom...so in order to avoid chocloate...ate 2 bags of Dole lettuce with homemade dressing!  Literally 2 bags.  Servings per bag is 2 1/2.

Is there too much lettuce for your diet? 



It was all field greens mix with shredded carrots.  No iceberg.  I adore lettuce - darker greens are awesome.

I did have 3 chocloate chips - frozen btw.  It cut the chocolate craving and I felt good I did not splurge.

Thanks everybody for all the posts and I am so GLAD there are new people still joining us!

Let's have a successful MONDAY WEIGH IN!

This Valentines Day...LOVE YOURSELF ENOUGH to treat yourself to a healthy body!


----------



## eliz991

Okay guys I am packed and suitcase weighed to make sure it wasn't too heavy (my suitcase and i have the same problem I guess!)...off in about 12 hours...only for vacation will I get up that early!  See y'all when I return!

I have my bodybugg packed in my suitcase, didn't want to wear it on my arm at the airport so I packed in a plastic bag with its instruction manual right on top so if the TSA thinks it looks funny they can see that it is harmless!


----------



## littlepeppers

I opted for the plain instead of the cream cheese filled.  It is rude not to accept king cake.  I cut the piece myself.  It was very, very skinny.  Almost insulting to dirty the knife to do it.

4 more days until those things aren't in the stores anymore.


----------



## dislvr74

Just checking in. I didn't work yesterday because I had to take a furlough day. My plan was to do my 10 mile run while the girls were in school. I just couldn't find the motivation to do it, but I did complete 4 miles and I was at a much faster pace. I was pretty excited about that because I am trying to improve my PR by 8 minutes on May 1st. After the princess half I'm going to really focus on pace. Anyway, so I'm happy I got some sort of run done and will do my 10 miles on Sunday. 

I'm doing much better with consistent exercise. I have started cross training and I think that will help me lose some weight. I've been good about running 3 times a week, but that's all I've been doing. 

I haven't been doing so great with controlling my eating. It is really hard for me to stick to my plan when I am at home and this week I was home for a snow day and that furlough day. The weekends are always bad and I have got to get control of myself! I keep going from 160 to 157 and back to 160!


----------



## PixiePlanner

*Woo!*

Not a Woo-hoo as I only lost a pound. But at least it's a loss and not a gain. However, I am really disappointed in myself. I went to the store yesterday and bought cookies *just* because I had a coupon. Yes, they are very good cookies but I ate *EIGHT* of them: not so proud of that. I could hear myself justifying it, "I have been so good this week," but yet I had no willpower! The rest of the cookies I am putting in DH's lunch to take to work on Monday. He can eat them all in one day if he wants. He's skinny! (Do you feel the jealousy?) Needless to say, I was way over on my calories & fat for yesterday. 

Today is a new day. I have 2lbs to lose by next Saturday. I cannot look back, I must focus on the future: what I can still change.



dislvr74 said:


> Good luck! By the way, I also live in central IL.



I have lived here for almost 17 years. Still trying to get used the the "politics."




dislvr74 said:


> Just checking in. I didn't work yesterday because I had to take a furlough day.



Do you work for the state?


----------



## Dizneydawn

dislvr74 said:


> Just checking in. I didn't work yesterday because I had to take a furlough day. My plan was to do my 10 mile run while the girls were in school. I just couldn't find the motivation to do it, but I did complete 4 miles and I was at a much faster pace. Great job!!!
> 
> I haven't been doing so great with controlling my eating. It is really hard for me to stick to my plan when I am at home and this week I was home for a snow day and that furlough day. The weekends are always bad and I have got to get control of myself! I keep going from 160 to 157 and back to 160!


Eating is the bane of my existance and the yo yo 4 pounds is almost the entire weight story of last year!  Let's do this!  Wouldn't you feel awesome to be at 152!  Lower than the lowest weight by a few punds so you have a buffer and don't feel like in your head you will say..."well I will just slip back so what is the difference?"  Let's make it the goal for the next fe weeks...create a buffer from the current bottom of the yo yo and your next goal!


littlepeppers said:


> I opted for the plain instead of the cream cheese filled.  It is rude not to accept king cake.  I cut the piece myself.  It was very, very skinny.  Almost insulting to dirty the knife to do it.
> 
> 4 more days until those things aren't in the stores anymore.


I know squat about Louisianna and Mardi Gras so please explain this cake to me...I loove cake so I can live vicariously through you! 


eliz991 said:


> I have my bodybugg packed in my suitcase, didn't want to wear it on my arm at the airport so I packed in a plastic bag with its instruction manual right on top so if the TSA thinks it looks funny they can see that it is harmless!


Uh Huh....does it have batteries?    


PixiePlanner said:


> *Woo!*
> 
> Not a Woo-hoo as I only lost a pound. But at least it's a loss and not a gain. However, I am really disappointed in myself. I went to the store yesterday and bought cookies *just* because I had a coupon. Yes, they are very good cookies but I ate *EIGHT* of them: not so proud of that. I could hear myself justifying it, "I have been so good this week," but yet I had no willpower! The rest of the cookies I am putting in DH's lunch to take to work on Monday. He can eat them all in one day if he wants. He's skinny! (Do you feel the jealousy?) Needless to say, I was way over on my calories & fat for yesterday.
> 
> Today is a new day. I have 2lbs to lose by next Saturday. I cannot look back, I must focus on the future: what I can still change.
> 
> Darn those cookies!  I bought a bunch of baking stuff also but will pack them away in the freezer for our trip in a few weeks and to send to my son in college.  One idea is to buy sweets in small pkgs...even if it is not economical...so you only have one or two.  I bought 2 gourmet cupcakes yeaterday - so I knew I would only eat one and there was none around to tempt me today.
> 
> I learned a few things also.  That Lunds grocery store (more high end shopping) here has the best buttercream frosting I have ever eaten and will be my go to place for cakes in the future. ( I had been a Sam's fan previously but their cakes were often stale if the frosting was good.)  Second, it was a marble cake with both white frosting died pink and chocolate on the other half.  Decorated to the nines with Valentine theming and I ate it slow because of the presentation.  Third, I really enjoyed the treat and knew I had alloted for it and felt good about my decession vs guilty eating which leads to the "screw it" mentality.  Today, I have no reminants of the temptation haunting me and can go about having a good day.  In the past I bought economical always and thus meant quantity and not quality.
> 
> Have a great Saturday everybody!!!
> 
> I have lived here for almost 17 years. Still trying to get used the the "politics."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you work for the state?


----------



## dislvr74

PixiePlanner said:


> *Woo!*
> 
> Not a Woo-hoo as I only lost a pound. But at least it's a loss and not a gain. However, I am really disappointed in myself. I went to the store yesterday and bought cookies *just* because I had a coupon. Yes, they are very good cookies but I ate *EIGHT* of them: not so proud of that.
> 
> I have lived here for almost 17 years. Still trying to get used the the "politics."
> 
> Do you work for the state?



One pound gone is still one pound gone. I hear you on the lack of willpower. I have a hard time with mindless eating.

I have lived here off and on my entire life. I was born here and went to college here. Almost 9 years ago we moved back so that I could work at U of IL. I like my job, but these four furlough days that we have to take by May 15th are painful.


----------



## littlepeppers

King cake is like a big ring of braided cinnamonroll with a hard white icing covered in yellow, green, & purple sugar sprinkles.  

You can get almost any filling in them.  (cream cheese, strawberry, strawberry cream cheese, pecan praline........ you name it, they've got it)

They used to put a hard plastic 1inch baby cooked in the cake. It is now in the middle of the cakes due to lawsuits from people choaking on them.  Cajuns take very big bites.  If your piece of king cake had the baby, then you were responsible for bringing the king cake for the next gathering.

Be glad that you don't have access to these cakes.  They sometimes change the sprinkle colors to pastels for Easter.  I just hope they go away.  I saw a few black & gold ones this year.  Who Dat!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

This weekend is not off to a good start for me.  I went to the grocery store and as I got out of the car, I realized I had made 2 rookie, yet BIG mistakes - I went to the store hungry AND I didn't have a list.  Then, on top of it, the store is all decked out for that nasty holiday tomorrow with chocolate and candy everywhere!!!!  I made it out with some damage but it was minimal -some chips and some lowfat ice cream.  I guess I'm lucky there is no one special in my life so I won't be getting a big box of candy tomorrow!  Now I need to find the will power to not eat all the chips in one sitting!!!


----------



## gellybean

Hey all!

Sorry I didn't check in yesterday. I took the laptop to bed with me last night, all set to post, and the boards were down for maintenance.  

I've had some ups and some downs the past few days. I did well yesterday, all things considered. We did go out to eat - my mom was in town so my sister and I took her out to dinner, with my two boys. We went to Carino's, one of my favorite restaurants. I had one of their loaves of bread... which was a vast improvement over my two or three loaves... typing that out now makes me wanna kick myself for eating that much bread before. I split 1 solo order of chicken Italian nachos with Mom, sister, and both boys. I shared a Spicy Chicken Romano with my mom and DS7, when I used to wolf down the whole order of nachos and the whole bowl of pasta. The pasta isn't a heavy cream sauce. According to a website I found the whole plate of that dish would have been 13 pts and half an order of nachos would have been 7. And I had less than those servings. Hard to figure, but I guesstimated. 

Then for dessert, I orderd 1 tiramisu in the mini espresso cup. By the time mom, DS7 and my sister each had a bite I think I got 3 bites. HUGE improvement over a big dessert all to myself! 

I did go into my flex points some but I was so proud that I made a game plan and stuck to it and ate probably a 1/3 of what I would have eaten there before! 

Today, I've had two scrambled eggs, 1 piece of sourdough toast and 2 pieces of bacon. 

Then a bowl of tortilla soup- my own recipe. A whole bowl of the soup is 3 points, but you have to watch the cheese and tortillas you add. So I measured  the cheese into a 1/3 cup and only fried one corn tortilla in canola oil and used very little strips.

I've had 2 slim fast chocolate bars since lunch.

I've got about 10 pts left for the day, but am satisfied and cured the snacking urge. I can have more soup for dinner or edamame or a turkey wrap for dinner. Plus I still have lots of flex points for the week that I can use if I need. 


I didn't get to the gym last night. I called to reschedule earlier because my sister was already here and there was no point sitting around for 1.5 hrs waiting for our gym appt. And I was told the head trainer had gone home ill. 

This gym, you have to have an assessment with the head trainer before they'll let you loose on the equipment. So I rescheduled for Tuesday, the next day DH will be off and available to watch the kids. The gym does have child care but the first appointment is gonna take an hour and half. I don't want to leave the boys in child care that long, especially not the first time.

We don't have anything planned for tomorrow. DH is working 14 hours minimal. Big day for a restaurant manager. So Valentine's for us is just another work day. The benefit of that is no temptations!

I did go to the doctor on Friday. Will have to do bloodwork on Tuesday. I'm getting my cholesterol ran for the first time in a LONG time, so that'll be interesting.  


Hope everyone is having a good weekend! DS7 was off Friday and again on Monday so we've having a lazy 4 day weekend. Watching the Olympics, and catching up on things on the DVR from the week, and into Season 2 of LOST! Love that show! Dawn, I highly recommend it, but boy am I glad that I waited to watch it when I can just go to the next episode instead of waiting a week or months between cliff hangers!!  Really enjoying it! 

I'm trying to learn to treat myself in other ways besides food!  A TV show, a manicure, pedicure even if I do them myself. Shopping, reading a good book, bubble baths etc. I've used food, for far too long for my celebration and comfort, solace and self soothing. No MAS!!


 everyone!


----------



## tiggerplus5

I've been busy tracking.  

I really tried to plan my food for the week before I went grocery shopping. I have lots of good food in the fridge.  I also made two pudding pies, a chocolate and banana, this morning.  I had the pudding in the cabinet and I knew if I made them, the kids would eat them up.  I haven't had a piece today and I really didn't care that I didn't.  That was a HUGE step for me.  I just don't feel so hungry all the time.  I haven't been over stuffing myself until I feel uncomfortable.  

I have been a little high on the calorie intake all week 1600-1800 calorie a day range but it is still SOOOOO much better than my usual eating habits.  I really feel like I'm on the right path.  

I did something stupid today.  I ate a grilled rueben sandwich today.  My husband made me one at lunch.  I just wasn't thinking.  I should have checked the calories before I ate it.  I was thinking that it was on rye bread and the meat can't be that bad.  I've been eating turkey and ham during the week and it wasn't way over in the calorie department.  Guess what!  Corned beef was a bad choice.  That sandwich was 800 calories!  I'm way over for today.  At dinner I just had a small piece of broiled haddock and a scoop of rice.  **I didn't fill up my plate though. This is really a big step for me**  I had one piece of chocolate for dessert (25 calories).  total calories for the day: 2530

I did 30 minutes of wii fit but it was low impact yoga.  So I added another 30 minutes of aerobics this afternoon to try to burn a few more calories.  I'm finally accepting that I am out of shape.  I'm pretty sore now that I've been sitting for a while.  It will prolly be worse tomorrow.

I feel like this time I'm doing it right.  I really want this to work.  I turn 45 this month.  It's time to make some changes.  I'm so busy these days I hardly have time to DIS.


----------



## luvsJack

Hi Ladies!  Been out of pocket for a few days.  

Had a snow day Friday (only a couple of inches, but a major event around here ) and was sick yesterday.    I don't think I have done too bad, but haven't tracked either (and that's the bad part)  But, I am ready to get back on track starting now!!  I will weigh in tomorrow.

Someone mentioned King Cake?  They are a little piece of heaven (or maybe they are from the devil, depends on the way you look at it !)  Especially when they come from a place called Paul's Pastries in South Mississippi!  Earlier in the season, had one with Apple pie and cream cheese filling---oh, so GOOD!!  

I was watching Celebrity Fit Club last night and was wondering about Dr. Ian's 4 Day Diet.  Has anyone read the book or tried it?  Sounds like you eat different types of foods every 4 days or something.  He says it helps with the mental part of weight loss (which is my problem).  I am thinking of looking for the book when we go out later this afternoon.  

Taking dd to the movies today (tickets were her Valentine's present--so tired of STUFF, trying to do things like this for gifts!) and am already telling myself "no buttered popcorn, no buttered popcorn, no buttered popcorn".  Its a shame they don't have air-popped popcorn as an alternative.


----------



## TB'sWidow

Hi,everyone well I finally got back to the gym today after a week of being snowed in. Of course its like starting all over again I did 35min on the elliptical and it say I burned 410 cal not sure if you can trust those counts. I also am not tracking the calories to much in what I eat. I find that tedious. I joined sparkpeople awhile back but it became a real chore to do.Today so far I have eaten ww eggmuffin & applesauce no sugar added. Mary


----------



## luvsJack

TB'sWidow said:


> Hi,everyone well I finally got back to the gym today after a week of being snowed in. Of course its like starting all over again I did 35min on the elliptical and it say I burned 410 cal not sure if you can trust those counts. I also am not tracking the calories to much in what I eat. I find that tedious. I joined sparkpeople awhile back but it became a real chore to do.Today so far I have eaten ww eggmuffin & applesauce no sugar added. Mary



If you are not tracking calories, are there just certain foods you are trying to avoid?  Or do you look at the calories eaten at  a meal?--I know I once just tried to make sure each meal was under 350 calories and each snack under 100.  If I went out to eat, it always had to be somewhere I knew I had options and I picked what was the lowest cal/fat count.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

luvsJack said:


> Hi Ladies!  Been out of pocket for a few days.
> 
> Had a snow day Friday (only a couple of inches, but a major event around here ) and was sick yesterday.    I don't think I have done too bad, but haven't tracked either (and that's the bad part)  But, I am ready to get back on track starting now!!  I will weigh in tomorrow.
> 
> Someone mentioned King Cake?  They are a little piece of heaven (or maybe they are from the devil, depends on the way you look at it !)  Especially when they come from a place called Paul's Pastries in South Mississippi!  Earlier in the season, had one with Apple pie and cream cheese filling---oh, so GOOD!!
> 
> I was watching Celebrity Fit Club last night and was wondering about Dr. Ian's 4 Day Diet.  Has anyone read the book or tried it?  Sounds like you eat different types of foods every 4 days or something.  He says it helps with the mental part of weight loss (which is my problem).  I am thinking of looking for the book when we go out later this afternoon.
> 
> Taking dd to the movies today (tickets were her Valentine's present--so tired of STUFF, trying to do things like this for gifts!) and am already telling myself "no buttered popcorn, no buttered popcorn, no buttered popcorn".  Its a shame they don't have air-popped popcorn as an alternative.



Do they actually make the popcorn at your theatre?  At my theatre, I've seen them dump it from a bag so it IS airpopped.  The calories come in the "butter flavoring" you add.  You can always ask.  But good luck.  I can rarely go into the movies without getting popcorn because of the smell.


----------



## OhioDisneyLover

Just found this thread and loving it.  I have to go back and read from the beginning though.

I'm at 6 pounds so far.  Yeah, I have 60 to go.    I am hoping to be down at least 20 more by September for our next trip.  

All I can think about right now is King Cake after reading some of this thread.


----------



## gellybean

Today's gonna be a challenge. All I can think of is going to get Golden Chick. You know the kinda place where you get back with all YELLOW foods. Fried okra, fried corn nuggets, fried chicken strips, mac n cheese, institutionalized gravy and sweet sweet tea!

*DROOL*



*Falls over having a heart attack*


I mean that's what's gonna happen if I keep eating that way right?

But today is the first day I'm 'jonesing' for bad for me foods. I wish I could figure out why somedays I want bad foods and want to 'cheat' and other days it's easy to stay on track!



I'm gonna have to dig down and find whatever will power I have left! Thankfully the fridge is stocked with all kinds of other healthy choices. And if it wasn't, you can nearly guarantee I'd be calling for Golden Chick delivery. So there's another lesson learned on this journey. Keep my fridge stocked with options to avoid the easy cop out of oh I don't have any food and I don't wanna drag the boys to the store so I'll just order Golden Chick or pizza or chinese delivery! 

Yesterday I did well until my DH brought home chocolate eclairs from our local grocery store. Along with flowers...  He tried. He said he figured the eclairs were better than a whole bag/box of chocolates and he was right. We've looked up the calories/fat/fiber on eclairs and they are like 4 pts a piece. Much better than 20 pts for a whole box of chocolates! 

So I had 2 eclairs last night. 10 pts into my flex. I have maybe 10 flex pts left for the week and my week begins again tomorrow so I should make it without going over flex pts. I wish I didn't feel guilty for using flex points when that's what they are there for! 

I'll be glad when I start working out on Tuesday, no matter how much I dread it. I know when I get started and get done with the first work out, I'll feel so much better about myself and have so much more energy and feel like I'm really taking a step in this weight loss process! Weight watchers is a great diet and I know it's the most realistic for real life loss and maintenance and not the quick fix that goes away as soon as you look at a bad for you food item again, BUT I guess I feel like if I'm not eating rice cakes and veggies with no oil and bland tasteless food I'm not really dieting. To me deprivation  and starvation = dieting. I mean I know that's not true, somewhere in my brain, but I feel like that sometimes. That if I'm enjoying my food I must not be losing weight!


On a more cheeful note, 

  Happy Valentine's Everyone!!!!   


I'm looking forward to our weigh in tomorrow to see how we all did!!!!


----------



## TB'sWidow

luvsJack said:


> If you are not tracking calories, are there just certain foods you are trying to avoid?  Or do you look at the calories eaten at  a meal?--I know I once just tried to make sure each meal was under 350 calories and each snack under 100.  If I went out to eat, it always had to be somewhere I knew I had options and I picked what was the lowest cal/fat count.



I am trying to stick to ww meals,lean cusines, 100 cal pks for snacks,I aslo have no sugar fruit bowls like applesauce,peaches etc that are like 60 cal plus the sugar free jello puddings that are 60 cal and if you like jello the sugar free ones are on 10 cal I only like certain flavors in that. I 'm not big on eating out so when I do occasionaly go out I try and stick to middle of the road foods. Mary


----------



## Dizneydawn

littlepeppers said:


> They used to put a hard plastic 1inch baby cooked in the cake. It is now in the middle of the cakes due to lawsuits from people choaking on them.  Cajuns take very big bites.  If your piece of king cake had the baby, then you were responsible for bringing the king cake for the next gathering.


Ohhh!  I know of this tradition but did not know the name of the cake!  Darn those choking hazards!!!


Stacybaeasm said:


> I guess I'm lucky there is no one special in my life so I won't be getting a big box of candy tomorrow! Ummmm...I am special in your life and I did not send you chocloate because I love you!





gellybean said:


> I had one of their loaves of bread... which was a vast improvement over my two or three loaves... typing that out now makes me wanna kick myself for eating that much bread before. I split 1 solo order of chicken Italian nachos with Mom, sister, and both boys. I shared a Spicy Chicken Romano with my mom and DS7, when I used to wolf down the whole order of nachos and the whole bowl of pasta. Then for dessert, I orderd 1 tiramisu in the mini espresso cup. By the time mom, DS7 and my sister each had a bite I think I got 3 bites. HUGE improvement over a big dessert all to myself!
> Awesome job!  Everything helps!  Did your family notice you were eating different?





tiggerplus5 said:


> I've been busy tracking.
> 
> I really tried to plan my food for the week before I went grocery shopping. I have lots of good food in the fridge.  I also made two pudding pies, a chocolate and banana, this morning.  I had the pudding in the cabinet and I knew if I made them, the kids would eat them up.  I haven't had a piece today and I really didn't care that I didn't.  SO FANTASTIC!!!  GREAT idea to get rid of the temptations and forme...if I make the food I am less likely to eat it!
> 
> I did something stupid today. Stupid would have been not bpthering to look it up after!  You were smart and did anyway and know better for next time!!  Don't beat yourself up!!






luvsJack said:


> I was watching Celebrity Fit Club last night and was wondering about Dr. Ian's 4 Day Diet.  Has anyone read the book or tried it?  Sounds like you eat different types of foods every 4 days or something.  He says it helps with the mental part of weight loss (which is my problem).  I am thinking of looking for the book when we go out later this afternoon.
> Ohhh!  Interesting...let me know what his theory is!





TB'sWidow said:


> Hi,everyone well I finally got back to the gym today after a week of being snowed in. Of course its like starting all over again I did 35min on the elliptical and it say I burned 410 cal not sure if you can trust those counts.
> I think they run fairly accurate...
> I also am not tracking the calories to much in what I eat. I find that tedious. I joined sparkpeople awhile back but it became a real chore to do.


I agree it is a chore but for me it is better than not being able to walk to the top of Summit Plummit without dying!  I have zero math skills so running numbers in my head and gestamating is never going to work.  I need the discipline and is the only way I see results!  I hope your find a way that works for you!! 



Stacybaeasm said:


> Do they actually make the popcorn at your theatre?  At my theatre, I've seen them dump it from a bag so it IS airpopped.


All the theaters here make their own also...never seen one having bagged popcorn dumped?  Interesting!!!


OhioDisneyLover said:


> Just found this thread and loving it.  I have to go back and read from the beginning though.
> Glad you found us and hope you get on board and help us and we help you equally!!!





gellybean said:


> Yesterday I did well until my DH brought home chocolate eclairs from our local grocery store. Along with flowers...  He tried. He said he figured the eclairs were better than a whole bag/box of chocolates and he was right. We've looked up the calories/fat/fiber on eclairs and they are like 4 pts a piece. Much better than 20 pts for a whole box of chocolates!
> That was way thoughtful of him!!!



Happy Valentines Day!!!

Treat yourself today in a non food way!

Take a bubble bath.
Start a new book and do not answer your bedroom door unless the house is ablaze!
Write a list of all the things you want to do when you feel good about yourslef and our in better shape.
Clean out your cupboards and take out all the junk food and donate it to a food shelf!
Find some outfits online you cannot wear now but want to and print them and put on the fridge for motivation.
Write yourself a love poem.  Tell yourself all the amazing things about yourself that you know makes you so special!

*In fact...post an amazing thing about yourself that might surprise us!*
I am a really fabulous cook.  If you hand me your bare pantry and half empty fridge with wilted veggies... I can concoct things from scratch that 99.9% of the time end up great and have a knack for just creating my own recipies.


----------



## dislvr74

Ugh, today hasn't been good - not food wise, I'm doing good there - just crazy life stuff. I was supposed to run 10 miles and just died at 7, so I decided to make this week a cut back week. I'll do 10 next week and then 11 and then it will be race weekend. I don't think I was properly fueled for my run. I started to get leg cramps, which typically means that I need some gaterade or sports beans and I had only brought one packet of sports beans. I think I waited too long to eat them and then I didn't have enough. So, lesson learned. It's amazing to me that I still make these rookie mistakes when I have been doing this for three years. 

This morning I had two pieces of wheat toast with peanut butter (my traditional pre-run meal) and I had two chik patties (soy "chicken" patties) for lunch. DH wants me to make this sausage, onion, and potato skillet meal and even with turkey sausage it is pretty high in calories. I'm actually planning ahead and keeping my calories low so that I can enjoy dinner. 

OT - I really wish the media would stop talking about Canada needing to win a gold medal. Let it go already!


----------



## MaryAz

I have been lurking and so I do not feel like a Dis Stalker I am saying Hi. I am getting some great ideas from the foods that everyone is posting. I am only about 6lb from my goal but finding it tough. This is an inspiring and funny thread!


----------



## MulanUSAF

gellybean said:


> Today's gonna be a challenge. All I can think of is going to get Golden Chick. You know the kinda place where you get back with all YELLOW foods. Fried okra, fried corn nuggets, fried chicken strips, mac n cheese, institutionalized gravy and sweet sweet tea!



I was confronted with the same dilemma last week when I drove by a Bojangle's with my stomach growling.  It took every bit of self discipline to not pull in and order up a combo.  I made a rule to only have fried chicken once a month, and I have already had my February ration during a Super Bowl party.  So I'm pretty proud that I was able to go home without giving in.  

Overall, this week is pretty good for me, because I packed my lunch instead of buying burgers or pizza.  I also made a pot roast in the slow cooker that lasted for three days, it was full of veggies and I used a lean cut of roast.  I've been going to the gym about three times in the past week, which was okay.  I spend about half an hour jogging on the treadmill and spend the other half hour with jump roping, doing crunches and flutter kicks, and a circuit of weight stations.  

I still haven't bought a scale yet, but I'm closing in on them.  One cost $19.99 and is just a plain scale.  The other one is $34.99 and does body fat calculation in addition to weight.  I wonder if the extra $15 is worth it for the body fat composition measurement.  Advice please?


----------



## acejka

Can I still join in on the fun??


----------



## Stacybaeasm

So, I'm very curious what the scale is going to say tomorrow.  I wasn't really paying attention to my food during the day because I was absorbed in laundry and pre-packing for Disney, etc.  I know that I spent most of the day snacking and not on good stuff.  A few  minutes ago, I decided to enter it all into sparkpeople to see how much damage I had done.  Either I GREATLY underestimated my serving sizes or I didn't snack as much as I thought since I was still in range for everything.  I guess the scale tomorrow will be the final word on that.

I hope everyone is feeling excited for the weigh in tomorrow.  I look forward to seeing how much everyone lost this week!!  Keep going everyone.  No matter how we may feel we stumbled this week, we are at least aware of it now and working toward being better!!  We can do this!!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

dislvr74 said:


> I started to get leg cramps, which typically means that I need some gaterade or sports beans and I had only brought one packet of sports beans. I think I waited too long to eat them and then I didn't have enough. So, lesson learned. It's amazing to me that I still make these rookie mistakes when I have been doing this for three years.
> The questions is how long would a rookie have gone on without figuring it out?
> 
> Tell me more about the majic beans of which you speak?
> This morning I had two pieces of wheat toast with peanut butter (my traditional pre-run meal) and I had two chik patties (soy "chicken" patties) for lunch.
> Is there a brand you buy and are they breaded?  I really like the Boca ones but I need to find ones not breaded so looking for advice.





MaryAz said:


> I have been lurking and so I do not feel like a Dis Stalker I am saying Hi. I am getting some great ideas from the foods that everyone is posting. I am only about 6lb from my goal but finding it tough. This is an inspiring and funny thread!


Thanks!  Please let us know how much you lost and what was the key to your success!  What advice can you give us?  Love your accomplishment!!!! Love it! 


MulanUSAF said:


> I made a rule to only have fried chicken once a month, and I have already had my February ration during a Super Bowl party.  So I'm pretty proud that I was able to go home without giving in.
> That is such a huge step!!! Saying no to a craving is soooo hard!
> 
> I still haven't bought a scale yet, but I'm closing in on them.  One cost $19.99 and is just a plain scale.  The other one is $34.99 and does body fat calculation in addition to weight.  I wonder if the extra $15 is worth it for the body fat composition measurement.  Advice please?


I don't know the answer either.  Not sure how accurate it is.  If you are at a gym will they test it with those pincher dealios?


acejka said:


> Can I still join in on the fun??


Yes!  Send your weight to dizneydreamz@yahoo.com!  Monday is our weigh in days!!! 


Stacybaeasm said:


> So, I'm very curious what the scale is going to say tomorrow.  I wasn't really paying attention to my food during the day because I was absorbed in laundry and pre-packing for Disney, etc.  I know that I spent most of the day snacking and not on good stuff.  A few  minutes ago, I decided to enter it all into sparkpeople to see how much damage I had done.  Either I GREATLY underestimated my serving sizes or I didn't snack as much as I thought since I was still in range for everything.  I guess the scale tomorrow will be the final word on that.



My goal this week is to track each day at the start not at the end so I am not stressed only to find out I did have the room in my allotment or too stressed cause I went over!  I am really proud of you Stacy!


----------



## Dizneydawn

*Good Morning Castaways!!!!*

This morning is our first weigh in day and no matter what the scale says...we are successful because we are taking steps towards acknowledging our need to change our live and our bodies!  There will be weeks you did well and the scale will stay stuck.  There will be weeks where you did okay and due to water retention or time of the month...the scale may not be kind.

There will also be weeks where you for any variety of reasons just fell off the wagon and need to jump back on with 2 feet and not let one foot drag you back to the road again!

This may be the week you did well!  This may be the week that you soared past your expectations!

There is a variety of trials and errors we will all go through together.  NOBODY is a failure.  This is a total mind shift for many of us and it will take some time to get the right mentality to fight through cravings and force ourselves to eat food that is good for us when we just want to say screw it and binge on every piece of junk within our reach.

I was watching a show about addictions the other day and something pretty profound came up.  Nothing new but again, hearing advice at the time you are willing to listen is everything.

That for some of us the switch to eating better and exercising consistently is a mental switch that is either on or off and fairly easy to change.

For others it is a daily fight.

An hourly challenge.

That some of us might need to just focus on the next hour not throwing progress to the wind.

Then the next.

That breaking it down to the hour or the day does not seem so overwhelming vs. saying..."I will eat well for the next week."

No different than some of us have broken down the amount of weight we need to lose in small increments vs. looking at the big number ahead only.

I know one thing that worked for me in the past is using a check in system.
Posting my food as well as checking in with my goals for the day.  

So if you want to join me.  Post daily.  A quick little ditty about your day or include your food if you want.  

My Example:  130 oz of water - check
                   water aerobics - check
                    posted food - check
Think about the things you said were your goal for the month.  Some may have multiple things and others may have only one.  Hold yourself accountable for following it daily and know there are days we will all fail but the likelihood of one day turning into a string of days is a lot less when you have to face your choices each day vs. the scale a week later when your head is lifted by force from the sand!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Please use a seperate post for your weight check in!  Write a small recap of what went well or what might not have too for us to know how we can help if needed or cheer you on in the right areas also!!

Again...simply put a + 2 or - 1 or SAME in your posts!!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

*+ 2 pounds   *Had a bad day yesterday.  Great week and even made eggs with spinach for breakfast...then just did not track one bit after breakfast yesterday.  Hence the fact I need to track ahead and post my daily check in!  

It may just be water weight from TOM heading my way today...but still, I know I need to do better than my yesterday!

This week is over...on to the next one!  Forgive myself and own it and then forget it!

I am proud I am acknowlidging this.  I could have hid it or fibbed but the only way to make a difference is to be different. 

Whew!  That was not so bad!


----------



## o2cre8

Hi!

I found this site a few weeks ago and I really like this thread. thanks Dawn!

I haven't had a chance to read through everyones posts yet, but i love the idea.  Really desperate to finally loose weight this time and I'm desperate for any kind of support. I've been nervous to get on a scale and take measurements- still have to do the measurement part.

Anyway, here it goes,  I have 24 pounds to loose.  I'm really short so every pound I gain shows.  I really hope this helps- but at least it can't hurt!  

A little about me- I'm in my mid 30's and have 3 kids.  I want to fit into my old clothes, I want to feel sexy and pretty and I really want to make being healthy a habit before I decide that i'm too old to make any changes.

Looking forward to getting to know you guys.  Good luck to you and me


----------



## tiggerplus5

Ok I'll go second

- .50 lb

I had a visitor this morning so I'm a little bloated.  What are the chances of my first weigh in to start my time of the month?  not an excuse but a fact of life.  and the rest is all muscle building.  I am still sore!  My stomach has muscles.  I found them yesterday when I woke up and could barely move


----------



## gbanshee

The weekend was my downfall. Was out and about with my sister on Saturday and we turned into 2 highschool girls, complete with a stop at the burger place. Then the famous Valentine chocolate from the man. Needless to say, I did not stay on program over the weekend and used my flex points for the next year! Did get my excersize in both days though, so I guess that is a plus.

Today is a new day. I shall start again.

*-1.5*


----------



## Dizneydawn

o2cre8 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I found this site a few weeks ago and I really like this thread. thanks Dawn!
> 
> I haven't had a chance to read through everyones posts yet, but i love the idea.  Really desperate to finally loose weight this time and I'm desperate for any kind of support. I've been nervous to get on a scale and take measurements- still have to do the measurement part.
> 
> Anyway, here it goes,  I have 24 pounds to loose.  I'm really short so every pound I gain shows.  I really hope this helps- but at least it can't hurt!
> 
> A little about me- I'm in my mid 30's and have 3 kids.  I want to fit into my old clothes, I want to feel sexy and pretty and I really want to make being healthy a habit before I decide that i'm too old to make any changes.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you guys.  Good luck to you and me


Welocme and I am glad you are here!!!!  


tiggerplus5 said:


> Ok I'll go second
> 
> - .50 lb
> Great Job and I get the luck O' the Tom!
> I had a visitor this morning so I'm a little bloated.  What are the chances of my first weigh in to start my time of the month?  not an excuse but a fact of life.  and the rest is all muscle building.  I am still sore!  My stomach has muscles.  I found them yesterday when I woke up and could barely move


I am off this morning to get a few suits since mine are see through now from the chlorine!  So hopefully my muscles will be sore in a few days too! 


gbanshee said:


> Today is a new day. I shall start again.
> 
> *-1.5*



GREAT JOB!!! Don't beat yourself up!  Let it go and take that anger and flip it towards dedication for a great upcomming week!


----------



## dislvr74

-1.5

Clearly all of my running paid off for me this week because I ate like I was never going to see food again! 

I am such a diet perfectionist that I totally give up if I eat too much for breakfast. I don't track my food because I get too frustrated when I don't know the exact calorie/fat count. This week I am going to make an effort to track my food and drink my water because this is my danger point. I have gained and lost the same two pounds for two years. I will lose at least one pound this week in order to break that cycle!

Dawn, the beans I am talking about are called sports beans and they are made by jelly belly. I get mine at Meijer, but they are available almost anywhere. Some runners use Gu or Clif Shot Blocks, but I can't handle the texture of either of those. The beans provide electrolytes and sodium and I really need to eat a pack about every 45 minutes. Yesterday I waited until I was an hour into my run thinking that I could handle one pack at the halfway point. I would have been fine if I also had Gaterade, but I didn't. It's also probable that my body just needed a break. I've been adding a mile per week to my long runs since I dropped back to 5 miles after the Donald in January. I think I just needed a cut back week to refresh my legs. I'm really glad that I built in a cushion week of sorts into my training plan so now I still have two more long runs before the princess half.

Ok, I'm off to the daily plate to enter my calories for breakfast!


----------



## tiggerplus5

Yesterday, DH and I tried a walk outside...in the wind...in the bitter cold...and turned around halfway and said "forget this"  I can't wait for winter to be over.  I live in New England so there's a new storm headed our way for Tuesday.  Ughhhh!

I took a nap in the afternoon yesterday.  I really felt exhausted and I thought it was maybe the cold air but now I know it was TOM.   

I have the day off today and DH and I are going out to eat for valentine's day.  I can't stand crowds (except christmas week in wdw) so we didn't do anything yesterday.  So I've decided to eat a big salad first.  then eat what I want but in moderation.  I remember reading somewhere (I think it was here) to ask for a doggie bag and take half of the meal and put it away before I start eating.  

We are going to Patriot Place.  For those that don't live in the area, it is a new shopping complex that surrounds Gillette Stadium.  There's a Christmas Tree Shop and a Bass Pro Shop (for hubby).  That's our main plan.  

Maybe we will go see avatar afterward.   

I haven't posted a pic of where I want to go on vacation.  I want to spend a week wandering around Key West.  Italy would be my second favorite.  but I want to eat, eat, eat my way through Italy so I decided on Key West.





One fact about me that no one knows.  

I love to quilt.  I've made enough quilts in the past 10 years to give to every family member, newlyweds, babies, you name it.  I have wall hangings, christmas ornaments, pillows.  

I found someone new to make quilts for.  I am making 3 handmade quilts for the GAD promo going on now for wdw.  The agency is called Project Linus.  They collect hand made blankets for sick children.  They recently sent 10,000 blankets to the children of Haiti.  

The whole family has been helping.  I made my two teenaged sons wash and iron the fabric and even hand tie the quilts.  They complain but they were having fun together working on the quilts last weekend.


----------



## littlepeppers

Well I *haven't lost a single pound*, but I didn't gain.

KING CAKES & visiting family are gone.  

Got to get school started right now, but we are going *try* to run when it warms up later.


----------



## Dizneydawn

dislvr74 said:


> -1.5
> I am such a diet perfectionist that I totally give up if I eat too much for breakfast.Isn't thats such a screwy mentality.  I am the same way and a counselor told me I was a perfectionist!  I said - my house is not perfect, my body is not perfect...how can I be a perfectionist?
> 
> She said - "If you cannot do something perfect, y0ou sabaoge yourself so you can say you did not try!  Or in the case of my house that never quite got all the final touches done when I re-decorated...it wasn't complete yet so thus if it wasn't up to my standards it was not anything I needed to obsess over.
> 
> Huge momentus understanding for me about myself.  I see it reigning in on many aspects of my life.  Diet included.
> 
> Like I have a trip in 4 weeks and I know I will not have the perfect body for the beach so in the back of my head is a huge voice saying why bother because you won't look good anyway.  What is 20 pounds going to do for you!  Thanks for mentioning what you said because it brought some inner turmoils I am having to the surface and I need to accept that this weight is going to take a long time to get off and it never will if I am not thrilled with each 20 vs hating that it is not 100!
> 
> I don't track my food because I get too frustrated when I don't know the exact calorie/fat count. This week I am going to make an effort to track my food and drink my water because this is my danger point. I have gained and lost the same two pounds for two years. I will lose at least one pound this week in order to break that cycle!
> Amen!  You can doooo it!!!
> Dawn, the beans I am talking about are called sports beans and they are made by jelly belly.



Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

tiggerplus5 said:


> I haven't posted a pic of where I want to go on vacation.  I want to spend a week wandering around Key West.  Italy would be my second favorite.  but I want to eat, eat, eat my way through Italy so I decided on Key West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is where I am going in 4 weeks with this body!  I will take pics for you and hope it moves us both to motivation!!!
> One fact about me that no one knows.
> 
> I love to quilt.
> I found someone new to make quilts for.  I am making 3 handmade quilts for the GAD promo going on now for wdw.


The burn unit that my son was at has a huge need for blankets of all kinds.  Let me know if you are interested.  Each person through the unit gets one - some lap and some full size.  The hard part is many people who make them gear the fabric towards girls and the majority of the patients are boys or men.


littlepeppers said:


> Well I *haven't lost a single pound*, but I didn't gain.
> With all the tempataions this week..good for you!!!


----------



## PixiePlanner

-1 I posted my weight on Saturday since that is when I am weighing myself. In the future, I will wait to post until Monday.

I did really well yesterday considering what day it was and all. I barely ate all day as I knew what I was fixing for dinner: Garlic Shrimp w/pasta. It was delish. For dessert, we fixed smores over the fire. I had 2. Yes, I should have had none, or only one but I probably won't eat them again until 2011. 

I have to say I was surprised at my dinner. I am one that eats, inhales, pasta. I love it. Well, for dinner we had the pasta w/ shrimp, salad, broccoli and rolls. I took some of everything. Before I allowed myself any seconds on pasta, I ate more broc & salad. Next thing I knew I was cleaning everything up and putting away... NEVER ate more pasta! I believe this is a first. 

I am choosing to celebrate my victory over pasta rather than concentrating on my defeat with the smores.


----------



## Jasperann

*-4 pounds!*

Okay so I haven't changed anything but not drinking pop and drinking more water... so I'm pretty sure that most of that is water weight.  But I'll take it.   I'm sorry I haven't been around.  I've been so busy with work and finishing up on the last of the packing and planning for our upcoming trip, that I just haven't had much time.  I'm actually lucky that I didn't gain this week, I have found that I'm a stress eater, and it turns out that planning all by myself for seven people to go to DW stress me out.   

But I did have a win at work yesterday.  I bought a candy bar from the evil vending machines, that seem to know when I have money in my pocket...   BUT I DIDN'T EAT IT!!!!!    I instead brought it home for Eric for a small V-day present.  (we celebrated Valentines on Friday when we were both off, and I got him the first three seasons of Heros)  How was everyone's Sunday?


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I think I am +2 (I actually didn't write it down last week!  Have to go find a notebook!)

I knew that would probably happen since early last week I was sick and not eating much but apples and saltines.  Then I had my big weekend off with the girls scrapbooking.  Way too much food and booze was ingested by me.  I did not try very hard.  Plus I stopped at Tobies in Hinckley (near where we were staying) and brought home world famous caramel rolls for the family for Valentines.  The good news is that I only ate half of one and a 3rd of an apple fritter.  I am turning the page today.  Going to go cut a grapefruit.

DH took the kids sledding 3 times while I was gone. Might do that today with the fresh snow (We have President's day off) and burn some calories climbing up the hill!  Sounds like FUN exercise to me!


----------



## Crystal0608

First Name and Screen name: Crystal Crystal0608
What your Goal Is for Fitness: to eat, look, and feel better
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: any sweets, cheese
Favorite Good Food for You: grilled veggies
Favorite Form of Exercise: swimming or dancing
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: to be able to ride all the roller coaster rides, to not have to squeeze into fill in the blank, to get out of size 22 jeans, to not get out of breath, to overall be healthy
Family: dh (30), dd (9), ds (8)

Hi there, I'm Crystal and though I've been wanting to start backing dieting, right now it's forced. I'm only 30 and have but on quite a bit of weight since having kids but besides being obese I thought I was overall pretty healthy.  I support 4 all by myself, so if something major happens to me, we're screwed.

I went to the dr a month ago with tummy pain & was told to drink Miralax for constipation-totally wrong diagnosis, read on...  I sprained my ankle two weeks ago and thought my pain meds were making my tummy hurt last Thursday and I'm uninsured so I did the waiting game.  Saturday about 5:30am my cat stepped on my tummy and it felt like he stabbed me so I figured I need to go to the ER.  I had to have a CAT scan and by noon I was in surgery for four hours.  My appendix had ruptured and I had an absess the size of a football.  I had a LOT of infection so for a week I had to have a 2 ft tube and suction bulb sticking out of my stomach for the infection to drain and luckily could work from home.  I had a UTI and upper respiratory infection as well, so I was pumped full of antibiotics and pain meds through IV.  I also have a huge cyst on my right ovary which had to wait to be treated because of the infection AND I have gallbladder disease with a gallstone the size of a golfball.  When I had my tube out Friday, the doctor showed me before & after pics of my appendix, my cyst, and worse of all I asked what the last picture was-my fat. The last pic was a huge reality check for me, an actual photo of my fat is in a file. I have one, possibly two more surgeries in three months, so once I heal, I'll be cut again. Anyone under 18 can't visit the hospital, so it will be another three days + I can't see my kids and it was heartbreaking when my 8 year old didn't understand why he couldn't see me, he got so upset.   The appendix surgery couldn't be helped, but I caused the gallbladder because of eating fatty foods. 

I've lost 11 lbs since last Saturday.  I'm on a doctor issued low-fat diet consisting of only 30 grams of fat daily, no caffeine, chocolate, fried foods, butter, sweets, etc until my gallbladder surgery and I can't exercise or lift anything heavier than a jug of milk for 2 1/2 more weeks til I get my staples out.  I have been told too many times that I could have died or variations of it and I need to be healthier for my kids if not myself.  I need to stick to the low fat diet my doctor gave me and its hard.  I hoping to lose enough weight the right way for three months so hopefully my healing will be easier than right now which is hurting.  For my full goal, I want to lose 113 lbs, which would get me to my starting weight before kids.  Skinny Island sounds very inviting .


----------



## OhioDisneyLover

My weight watchers meeting is tonight.  I'm a bit nervous but I think I did well this week.  It was my sister's birthday (no cake for me) and Valentine's Day (no candy either) so I hope I did well. 

I need to get in shape so that I can do Disney commando style in September.  

Will post my + or - after I weigh in this evening I guess, right?


----------



## Stacybaeasm

-2  Well, I feel pretty good.  That's what I was told was a "healthy" weightloss.  But quite frankly, I'll take anything I can get.  Congrats to everyone here.  I know a few people didn't lose but we are here, we are committing to a healthier us and that counts.  I'm sure the next time I'm on the scale I won't be quite so happy.  I'm off to Disney on Thursday.  I'm committed to at least being conscious of what I put in my body while there.  I can't say I won't eat some junk, but I will be aware and honest about WHAT junk and HOW MUCH I am ingesting.  Have a great week everyone!


----------



## dislvr74

What's your opinion on this?

Usually, when I am "dieting" I try to eat about 1,300 calories per day. I can do that for about two days and then I end up on a food binge. According to www.livestrong.com, I can eat about 1,700 calories and still lose 1.5 pounds per week because of my activity level. (I will get "extra" calories on my training days.) I'm thinking about trying to stick to that for the next three weeks and then drop down to 1,500 when I won't be running 20 miles a week. I'm thinking that the stair step approach might help me adjust my eating habits. Does that sound like a good plan?


----------



## Jasperann

Stacybaeasm said:


> -2  Well, I feel pretty good.  That's what I was told was a "healthy" weightloss.  But quite frankly, I'll take anything I can get.  Congrats to everyone here.  I know a few people didn't lose but we are here, we are committing to a healthier us and that counts.  I'm sure the next time I'm on the scale I won't be quite so happy.  I'm off to Disney on Thursday.  I'm committed to at least being conscious of what I put in my body while there.  I can't say I won't eat some junk, but I will be aware and honest about WHAT junk and HOW MUCH I am ingesting.  Have a great week everyone!



Have a wonderful trip!  That is the way that I will be doing WDW in March too.


----------



## Jasperann

dislvr74 said:


> What's your opinion on this?
> 
> Usually, when I am "dieting" I try to eat about 1,300 calories per day. I can do that for about two days and then I end up on a food binge. According to www.livestrong.com, I can eat about 1,700 calories and still lose 1.5 pounds per week because of my activity level. (I will get "extra" calories on my training days.) I'm thinking about trying to stick to that for the next three weeks and then drop down to 1,500 when I won't be running 20 miles a week. I'm thinking that the stair step approach might help me adjust my eating habits. Does that sound like a good plan?



That sounds like an awesome plan.  I can eat 2000 calories a day with no exercise and still lose about 2 pounds a week.  That will change as I lose weight, but you have to feed your body for it to do it's job.  You will probably feel better too.  

BTW 'dieting' is a bad word.  I always say it's a life style change, because I will never be the same again.


----------



## acejka

Hey yall! I decided to join in on the fun, so here is my into 

First Name and Screen name: Anna, acejka 
What your Goal Is for Fitness: To run a 5k
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: chocolate in all of its forms and mayo, man do I love mayo!
Favorite Good Food for You: peas, bell peppers, boneless skinless chicken breast
Favorite Form of Exercise: the elliptical machine 
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: To have a baby-I know it sounds pointless to loose weight only to gain it back right away, but I want to be at a healthy weight before getting preggo-I also want to be able to look and feel nice in my clothes and I want to rock an awesome dress when I renew my vows (I know, sounds too early to be doing that, but there were issues surronding our wedding so we figured what the heck we will renew our vows and beautiful pictures I can be proud to have on the wall... oh did I mention we are doing it at wdw?)
Family: I live with my husband, and a couple of pups, they can be seen in the signature. My grandma raised me, she's about 10 minutes away and I think I talk to her oh 7 times a day and during the seasons that I work (flower business, so its seasonal) I go to her house every morning for breakfast since she is right down the street from work. I love her, my husband and my pups very dearly!


I did happen to loose .4 lb, this week which is great in my opinion since we've been dealing with a double blizzard, and I've been sitting on my butt for the most part binging from boredom and post disney depression. I tried to stick to my weight watchers points, but it was a super hard week.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

dislvr74 said:


> What's your opinion on this?
> 
> Usually, when I am "dieting" I try to eat about 1,300 calories per day. I can do that for about two days and then I end up on a food binge. According to www.livestrong.com, I can eat about 1,700 calories and still lose 1.5 pounds per week because of my activity level. (I will get "extra" calories on my training days.) I'm thinking about trying to stick to that for the next three weeks and then drop down to 1,500 when I won't be running 20 miles a week. I'm thinking that the stair step approach might help me adjust my eating habits. Does that sound like a good plan?



Just thought I would pop in here.  The amount of calories you can eat in order to maintain or lose weight is going to be based on both your BMR and more importantly, your AMR.  Most sites help you with your BMR, but AMR is more important for those who exercise a lot.

Me, I run about 25-30 miles per week, plus I cross train 2x/week on elliptical (in the winter and bike in the warmer months), and weight train 3x week.  On top of that, I play tennis on a team and coach my kids' teams, so I work out with them during the season as well.  It's A LOT, to say the least.  In the spring and fall it can be up to 4 hours/day of training of one sort or another, but I admit that is rare.  2 hours/day is average year round with one rest day/week.  And I can never drop below 1500 and expect to lose.  But that's me.  And I have a good BMR and AMR.

Counting calories can be problematic for a variety of reasons, but basically it can be boiled down to this--all calories are not created equal.  50 calories of fruit is going to act differently in your body than 50 calories of cake, or whatever, right?  

This is why programs such as Weight Watchers are great.  They know that not all calories are equal.  It depends on protein, fiber, and fat content.  So with something like the WW "points" system, a food that is higher in calories might have a lower point value than a food that has less calories but the calories are all junk (or empty calories).

I hope this makes sense.

But here is the number one thing I know about all of my working out and training vs. eating:

You can NOT out-train a bad diet.

Period.

If your goal is to lose, then it has to start with your food.  It doesn't matter how much you work out--your food has to fuel your body and has to be right for your body.

The best thing you can do is immediately after your workout/long run especially is refuel with LEAN PROTEIN.  No carbs post-work-out!  (And no, I am not an Atkins or South Beach person...I eat plenty of carbs, but for right after your workout, it has to be protein within an hour.  Lean protein.)

Hope this helps!  And look for us, Team Goddess, at the Princess!


----------



## TB'sWidow

+.5 Well I gained  a half I guess due to being trapped inside with the frig all weekNot only could I not get out to exercise but couldn't go to work since I work for the school system which was closed all week. I have eaten well today I had special K -b, lean cuisine pizza for lunch and I went to the gym again today.Mary


----------



## dislvr74

3DisneyKids said:


> Just thought I would pop in here.  The amount of calories you can eat in order to maintain or lose weight is going to be based on both your BMR and more importantly, your AMR.  Most sites help you with your BMR, but AMR is more important for those who exercise a lot.
> 
> Me, I run about 25-30 miles per week, plus I cross train 2x/week on elliptical (in the winter and bike in the warmer months), and weight train 3x week.  On top of that, I play tennis on a team and coach my kids' teams, so I work out with them during the season as well.  It's A LOT, to say the least.  In the spring and fall it can be up to 4 hours/day of training of one sort or another, but I admit that is rare.  2 hours/day is average year round with one rest day/week.  And I can never drop below 1500 and expect to lose.  But that's me.  And I have a good BMR and AMR.
> 
> Counting calories can be problematic for a variety of reasons, but basically it can be boiled down to this--all calories are not created equal.  50 calories of fruit is going to act differently in your body than 50 calories of cake, or whatever, right?
> 
> This is why programs such as Weight Watchers are great.  They know that not all calories are equal.  It depends on protein, fiber, and fat content.  So with something like the WW "points" system, a food that is higher in calories might have a lower point value than a food that has less calories but the calories are all junk (or empty calories).
> 
> I hope this makes sense.
> 
> But here is the number one thing I know about all of my working out and training vs. eating:
> 
> You can NOT out-train a bad diet.
> 
> Period.
> 
> If your goal is to lose, then it has to start with your food.  It doesn't matter how much you work out--your food has to fuel your body and has to be right for your body.
> 
> The best thing you can do is immediately after your workout/long run especially is refuel with LEAN PROTEIN.  No carbs post-work-out!  (And no, I am not an Atkins or South Beach person...I eat plenty of carbs, but for right after your workout, it has to be protein within an hour.  Lean protein.)
> 
> Hope this helps!  And look for us, Team Goddess, at the Princess!



I totally agree. I am actually tracking (or trying to) protein, carbs, fat, and fiber in order to get a good balance there. It's just easier to talk more generally about calories. 

I also know first hand that it is impossible to exercise off those pounds without corresponding changes in diet. I've been doing half marathons for almost three years and after some initial weight loss, I have been steadily maintaining. That would be find if I didn't have 18 pounds to lose! It is very challenging for me to stick to healthy eating and a training plan at the same time, but I'm giving it a try.

BTW, chocolate milk is my favorite recovery drink.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

dislvr74 said:


> I totally agree. I am actually tracking (or trying to) protein, carbs, fat, and fiber in order to get a good balance there. It's just easier to talk more generally about calories.
> 
> I also know first hand that it is impossible to exercise off those pounds without corresponding changes in diet. I've been doing half marathons for almost three years and after some initial weight loss, I have been steadily maintaining. That would be find if I didn't have 18 pounds to lose! It is very challenging for me to stick to healthy eating and a training plan at the same time, but I'm giving it a try.
> 
> BTW, chocolate milk is my favorite recovery drink.



Yes, chocolate milk is an awesome recovery drink!

Just a thought--if you have been doing Halfs for three hears, maybe it is time to change it up.  Instead of slow and long runs, do more short and fast runs.  Tempo runs are the best for fat burning. 

And break up your running routine with more cross-training.  Swim, bike, etc.  I graduated from Halfs to Tris and really loved it.  Plus, all of the different training jump started my loss again.  I often do my own little mini duathlons as well.  Run for 3.1 miles, bike for 10 miles, then run another 3.1.  It takes less than 2 hours and is a great fat burner.

Wait till you get past the Princess and then get creative with your cardio.  Halfs are wonderful in their own right and I love them as well, but they are not great for fat burning.  Endurance, yes.  Weight loss, not so much.


----------



## Dizneydawn

PixiePlanner said:


> -1 I posted my weight on Saturday since that is when I am weighing myself. In the future, I will wait to post until Monday.
> You can post both oif it makes you happy!!!
> I have to say I was surprised at my dinner. I am one that eats, inhales, pasta. I love it. Well, for dinner we had the pasta w/ shrimp, salad, broccoli and rolls. I took some of everything. Before I allowed myself any seconds on pasta, I ate more broc & salad. Next thing I knew I was cleaning everything up and putting away... NEVER ate more pasta! I believe this is a first.
> 
> I am choosing to celebrate my victory over pasta rather than concentrating on my defeat with the smores.


One battle at a time!!!  You cannot be unhappy with any victory anywhere!!


Jasperann said:


> *-4 pounds!*
> *Way to gooo!!!!  Awesome and who cares if it is water or air!  A loss is a loss!  Keep going forward!! *
> But I did have a win at work yesterday.  I bought a candy bar from the evil vending machines, that seem to know when I have money in my pocket...   BUT I DIDN'T EAT IT!!!!!    I instead brought it home for Eric for a small V-day present. [/COLOR]


That is a huge VICTORY!!!! 


Mndisneygirl said:


> I think I am +2 (I actually didn't write it down last week!  Have to go find a notebook!)
> Maybe it's a MN curse!!





Crystal0608 said:


> First Name and Screen name: Crystal Crystal0608
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: to be able to ride all the roller coaster rides, to not have to squeeze into fill in the blank, to get out of size 22 jeans, to not get out of breath, to overall be healthy My goals are very similar to you!!!
> The last pic was a huge reality check for me, an actual photo of my fat is in a file.  Skinny Island sounds very inviting .


I can understand how a medical diagram of any sort is a rude awakening!  I am sorry for all you have gone through but I am very glad you are here and I hope you can keep that weight loss momentum!  You also are showing us you can loose weight with watching food and eating the processed sludge fest of crap we normally eat is sooo not good for us!! 


OhioDisneyLover said:


> My weight watchers meeting is tonight.  I'm a bit nervous but I think I did well this week.
> Will post my + or - after I weigh in this evening I guess, right?


Good luck and you are totally right!!


Stacybaeasm said:


> -2  Well, I feel pretty good.  That's what I was told was a "healthy" weightloss.  Great JOB!!!! I'm off to Disney on Thursday.


Have a well deserved time!  When do you get back again?



Jasperann said:


> BTW 'dieting' is a bad word.  I always say it's a life style change, because I will never be the same again.


Just met a woman today who has lost 65 pounds and kept it off in the past year.  She cut out refined flours and all non natural sugars...again just eating what is good for you and once in a while a treat but the most part of her food life is built on consistency.  We are going to talk tom and she is going to share some food ideas and I am trying to get her to join here!


acejka said:


> First Name and Screen name: Anna, acejka
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: To run a 5k
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: chocolate in all of its forms and mayo, man do I love mayo!
> Odd but I am a mayo girl vs miracle whip all the way!!
> 
> I want to rock an awesome dress when I renew my vows (I know, sounds too early to be doing that, but there were issues surronding our wedding so we figured what the heck we will renew our vows and beautiful pictures I can be proud to have on the wall... oh did I mention we are doing it at wdw?) K - when is the vow renewal?  I have been debating WDw for a year now and am wondering what you are thinking.  Fairy Tale wedding or more intimate?
> BTW....WELCOME!!!!!!
> [/COLOR]





3DisneyKids said:


> Just thought I would pop in here.  The amount of calories you can eat in order to maintain or lose weight is going to be based on both your BMR and more importantly, your AMR.  Most sites help you with your BMR, but AMR is more important for those who exercise a lot.
> Great Point E!!!!





TB'sWidow said:


> +.5 Well I gained  a half I guess due to being trapped inside with the frig all week  Not only could I not get out to exercise but couldn't go to work since I work for the school system which was closed all week. I have eaten well today I had special K -b, lean cuisine pizza for lunch and I went to the gym again today.Mary


Not bad gain considering your non normal week!  Great job getting back to the gym!!


Went and got a few suits and some capris for the trip and went down a size in both!    Made my day and proof that your body can change shape with excersize but only calories in will change drastically the weigt you carry.  Just think if I had been sticking to tracking how many more sizes with even 30 pounds might have been dropped!

Thanks everybody for your posts today!  I love reading about everyone!!!


----------



## acejka

Dawn, 

I have to say that I don't eat chocolate and mayo together! OMG, I hope people don't think I'm the freaky new girl who can't control herself with chocolate dipped in mayo! 

I am miracle whip for certain things-egg salad, tuna salad, cheese sandwhiches, potato salad, cole slaw (did I mention my grandma raised me on wonderfully fattening southern cusine, and I love me some southern cookin!) 

Mayo is for other things, french fries, ham sandwhiches, etc... Goodness I sound picky! I'm not, I swear! 


We are definitely having an intimate VR. Out families aren't going to come, they were at the "real" wedding. The first thing I looked at was a wdw wedding, then dismissed it as "too expensive" before even researching, and paid DC prices for a wedding here just outside of DC, wrong answer! Should have taken the wdw wedding...  I did however get married in the same church as my grandma, and get a very similar cake from the same bakery, so that will always be special and I'm thankful to have done that. 

We haven't decided when we will renew, we will be celebrating our 4th wedding anniversay in October, we do want to save up and do it in the next few years though. Maybe 2012, I want to be able to rock that dress first!


----------



## gellybean

+/- 0.0


I weighed exactly the same as I did last Monday, which after watching the scale creep up a little over the week, I'll take it.

I had some victories this week and some things I can do better next week! 

I have my appt with the trainer tomorrow, so I'm excited to get that part of the weight loss journey started. I'm hoping it'll kick me into a loss this next week. I do this, one good week on the scale, one so-so or bad week on the scale. I was told a lot has to do with my cycle and my body panicking that I'm starving it so it holds on to all it's extra energy stores!

I wish I could send my body a memo that I'm not stranded on a deserted island!





Of course, woudn't ya know, today started my week off badly.... 


The boys and I met a friend at a pizza buffet/arcade and games kinda place and I ate more than I should have. Coulda done worse but coulda done better. Gonna figure out my points though and own it. Thankfully the rest of the week should be back to normal. No company in from out of town, no tempting restaurant foods, DH should have more days off this week and we always plan better and cook when he's off. 

Congrats to EVERYONE, lose, gain or maintain! We're still on here, still trying, still aware that we need to make a change! 

Good luck for week 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stitchfan23

I'll type more tomorrow but I just got back into town after being away all weekend.

-1lb


----------



## gellybean

acejka said:


> Dawn,
> 
> I have to say that I don't eat chocolate and mayo together! OMG, I hope people don't think I'm the freaky new girl who can't control herself with chocolate dipped in mayo!
> 
> I am miracle whip for certain things-egg salad, tuna salad, cheese sandwhiches, potato salad, cole slaw (did I mention my grandma raised me on wonderfully fattening southern cusine, and I love me some southern cookin!)
> 
> Mayo is for other things, french fries, ham sandwhiches, etc... Goodness I sound picky! I'm not, I swear!




 at chocolate and mayo! Glad to hear you don't combine the two. The weirdest food combo I've ever seen someone eat, and I'm dead serious here people, is vanilla wafers dipped into mayo.  

There was a girl in an office I worked at that would sit in her cubbie across from me, open a fresh jar of unchilled mayo, and a box of nilla wafers and dig in. I nearly gagged. We all gave her a hard time about it. I mean what made her think of trying it the first time, ya know?!


Sounds like your g-ma cooks a lot like my mom! Southern cookin'. Everything has either mayo (or miracle whip in some things) or butter! It's amazing the entire south hasn't killed over! Course I think 3 out of the 5 most obese states are in the deep south. Watching Paula Deen both makes me nostaligic and increases my cholesterol. 

 aboard, Anna!


----------



## shannn

+ .5

I have been absolutely crappy this week. I'm sick of being sick...nothing is making me happy, and I'm eating just to stuff things in my face. I think I have a tiny bit of depression this week (despite that pill I pop every day), and I'm just ready to be off this treadmill and on to actually moving forward with my life. Intellectually, I know I'm supposed to be losing right now to get ready for my surgery, but it all seems really pointless now that I've accepted that I can't do this and maintain this without the surgery.... my brain is in this endless cycle. I don't mean to be the downer of the group, but I'm not feeling too "up" right now!


----------



## gellybean

shannn said:


> + .5
> 
> I have been absolutely crappy this week. I'm sick of being sick...nothing is making me happy, and I'm eating just to stuff things in my face. I think I have a tiny bit of depression this week (despite that pill I pop every day), and I'm just ready to be off this treadmill and on to actually moving forward with my life. Intellectually, I know I'm supposed to be losing right now to get ready for my surgery, but it all seems really pointless now that I've accepted that I can't do this and maintain this without the surgery.... my brain is in this endless cycle. I don't mean to be the downer of the group, but I'm not feeling too "up" right now!



 Shannon!

I have days like this... hopefully tomorrow will be another day! Do something for yourself! Sometimes we all need reminders that we're not just mom's or wife's or taxi drivers! 

We're here if you need us!


----------



## shellabell

Hi all,
I weigh in at work so I won't be able to do it until tomorrow. It will be my initial weigh in. I still went overboard this weekend, though not as much as I have been. Hoping next weekend will be even better!


----------



## OhioDisneyLover

So, it's - 0.5.  Bummer.    And I tried so hard. Passed up so many things this week.  Guess I need to start exercising more.  Ugh.


----------



## Dizneydawn

acejka said:


> Dawn,
> 
> I have to say that I don't eat chocolate and mayo together! Me neither!  You did make my day this morning when I readi it though!!
> 
> We are definitely having an intimate VR. Same here but wedding not VR!
> 
> I want to be able to rock that dress first!


I hear ya!


gellybean said:


> +/- 0.0
> *take it and make this week work for you!!!*
> 
> [/FONT][/COLOR]





stitchfan23 said:


> I'll type more tomorrow but I just got back into town after being away all weekend.
> 
> -1lb


Great Job and keep it in that direction!!!


gellybean said:


> There was a girl in an office I worked at that would sit in her cubbie across from me, open a fresh jar of unchilled mayo, and a box of nilla wafers and dig in. My ex ate bananas dunked in miracle whip!  Same thing, right out of a jar.  That is a visual as well as tatse reflex that makes you want to vomit with a blindfold on!





shannn said:


> + .5
> 
> I have been absolutely crappy this week. I'm sick of being sick...nothing is making me happy, and I'm eating just to stuff things in my face. I think I have a tiny bit of depression this week (despite that pill I pop every day), and I'm just ready to be off this treadmill and on to actually moving forward with my life. Intellectually, I know I'm supposed to be losing right now to get ready for my surgery, but it all seems really pointless now that I've accepted that I can't do this and maintain this without the surgery.... my brain is in this endless cycle. I don't mean to be the downer of the group, but I'm not feeling too "up" right now!


You have a lot going on in your life right now and I don't want you to lose yourself in all the stress.  

You know you need to lose some for the surgery and you know that mental switch needs to happen to maintain the weight loss after.  The surgery isn't a miracle it is just a tool and I know you know that too.  So tell me what we can do for you to help make each day easier for you?  Each meal.  What do you need from us?  What can we do so you walk into this summer with the dedication to you already in full swing.

I adore you and you know that.  Let me help Shannon. 




shellabell said:


> Hi all,
> I weigh in at work so I won't be able to do it until tomorrow. It will be my initial weigh in. I still went overboard this weekend, though not as much as I have been. Hoping next weekend will be even better!


Meeeee tooo!


OhioDisneyLover said:


> So, it's - 0.5.  Bummer.    And I tried so hard. Passed up so many things this week.  Guess I need to start exercising more.  Ugh.



Were you tracking last week or what are you doing specifically to change your diet?

This brings me to something that might help everyone...

Can people list here what they are doing to loose weight.

Like just state WW or Jeny Craig or Tracking Food or what have you...it might help to look at someone else you are similar too in the proccess.




Well yesterday started great and then took a left turn at life.

At about 5 p.m. I was at the Urgent Care with Baylor.  He was in a sledding accident and got thrown into the ait and landed on ice, on his hind end/back.

He got x-rays done etc and Thank Goodness he is fine minus some serious muscle soreness and bruising.  He is walking like an 80 year old man and he had some tingling in his legs so they were concerned it was worse.

We did not get home till late and I ate homemade turkey pot pie.  No measuring no nothing and I know I did not have enough yesterday either.  Plus no excersize as I missed water aerobics being in the clinic.. 

So I am heading to water aerobics this morning so I do not have to worry about missing it tonight!  Already have 3 glasses of water in me so I am ready for the battle of the bulge.

In order to prevent another yesterday...I am going to have food measured out in the fridge in pre-portioned serving sizes so if I have to grab on the run...I can.


----------



## o2cre8

only day 2 for me, but since I plan on sticking around, here's some more info about me:

screen name-o2cre8-(saw it on a license plate once and liked it)
Fitness goal- to loose 24 pounds and fit into my old clothes again
Favorite food- ugh, everything! especially mac and cheese 
favorite excersize- I really don't like excersizing, EXCEPT for the one kick- boxing class I take at the gym.  As much as i hate to excersize I LOVE that class.  Only given once a week, but in awe of the teacher and class......
goal for when i get to skinny island- get a makeup makeover and some new clothes

yesterday's menu was:
3/4 c. cereal w 1/4 c. 2% milk
2 morning star chicken patties
2 ww ice cream bars
2 slices pizza

+One hour at the amazing gym class

I think total calories was 1,040.  According to Jillian's book that i didn't finish reading I think I'm supposed to have 1200 calories a day.  Not sure if it matters that I had less and the food choices maybe wasn't the best.  Still trying to figure out what's good to eat and how to eat. 

I just don't have much faith, my weight seems stuck and stubborn. I really hope this works.  Thanks for being here


----------



## Dizneydawn

o2cre8 said:


> yesterday's menu was:
> 3/4 c. cereal w 1/4 c. 2% milk
> 2 morning star chicken patties
> 2 ww ice cream bars
> 2 slices pizza
> 
> +One hour at the amazing gym class
> 
> I think total calories was 1,040.  According to Jillian's book that i didn't finish reading I think I'm supposed to have 1200 calories a day.  Not sure if it matters that I had less and the food choices maybe wasn't the best.  Still trying to figure out what's good to eat and how to eat.
> 
> I just don't have much faith, my weight seems stuck and stubborn. I really hope this works.  Thanks for being here



You do need to be eating the right amount of calories that your body needs to sustain itself or it will start hoarding everything including water.

Make sure you are well hydrated and have enough calories but equally important fat, protein, carbs etc that make up the calories.

If your body is not getting enough balance, it cannot work effeciently and that means burn efficiently.

Try sparkpeople.com or other websites that help you learn about what your body needs to eat to loose and the right amounts of all nutritional values.

Like was said yesterday (Erika I think - 3 Diskids) - not all calories are equal.  Eating 1200 calories of cake or 1200 calories of fruits and veggies and lean protein will work in your body completely differently.  Obviously you did not do that but sparkpeople for example will surprise you when it breaks down your food choices and you need to balance your food - eat more protein ...less carbs etc, to get all categories of your diet in the right amount and it will make you look at what your diet is missing and where it is excessive.  

Plus it is free!


----------



## acejka

gellybean said:


> at chocolate and mayo! Glad to hear you don't combine the two. The weirdest food combo I've ever seen someone eat, and I'm dead serious here people, is vanilla wafers dipped into mayo.
> 
> There was a girl in an office I worked at that would sit in her cubbie across from me, open a fresh jar of unchilled mayo, and a box of nilla wafers and dig in. I nearly gagged. We all gave her a hard time about it. I mean what made her think of trying it the first time, ya know?!
> 
> 
> Sounds like your g-ma cooks a lot like my mom! Southern cookin'. Everything has either mayo (or miracle whip in some things) or butter! It's amazing the entire south hasn't killed over! Course I think 3 out of the 5 most obese states are in the deep south. Watching Paula Deen both makes me nostaligic and increases my cholesterol.
> 
> aboard, Anna!


 
ACK! Vanilla Wafers and mayo?! Well I just lost my appetite for the day
I can't talk though, my mom ate chocolate chip cookies dipped in bbq sauce when she was preggo with my brother... and we are trying to figure out why I haven't had kids yet?! Well after watching that at age 12, I still haven't recovered from the trauma... 


I <3 Paula big time! I use a lot of her recipes, and a lot out of the Mrs. Wilke's boarding house cook book, I just tweak them a bit and they are still awesome. I can't wait to get back to back to Savannah and get a meal at Paula's though!


----------



## njtinkmom

-1.5 YIPPEE!

I'll take what I can get!  I really tried harder towards the end of the week than the beginning and I did have a fantastic Valentines dinner with hubby, but I guess I must have "budgeted" for that!!  Hopefully this week I will continue the pace!  All I need to do is wedge in some time for exercise!  I did weigh in yesterday - but I was running with the kids being home from school no time for logging in!  Keep up all the good work everyone!


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I just wanted to pop in and say congratulations to ALL of you!  Losers, maintainers, even gainers.  IMO, this journey is about becoming aware and making better choices for a lifetime of healthier living. And you all seem to be off to a great start.  Have a happy, healthy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Dawn - I'm so sorry that Baylor was hurt - that must have been scary!  My kids went sledding 4 days in a row (3 with Dad while I was out of town) and were so exhausted.  Yesterday when i went I was so nervous watching them bounce down the hill!  Not even a big hill.  OY.

My way of working toward weight loss is to reduce portions and add exercise. I'm not using any program, but think I might start tracking what I eat to be more accountable.  I've stopped eating out of the bag/box and pouring some into a bowl.  I like the 100 calorie packs of snacks/sweets because I can't totally eliminate foods, then I just pig out on them when I can't take it anymore.  I am trying to eat a little less processed foods too and more fruits/veggies/lean meats.  I have to cut down on my carbs (my fave!)  Baby steps you know?

I had previously tried weight watchers on line when they had a free trial and they keep inviting me back (how do they know?) but that is just not in the budget these days.  I may look into sparkpeople, sounds good and free!
I am one of those who weighs every morning (mostly) just to keep myself on track, recognizing that there is always a couple pounds that fluctuate every day.  If I see it going up, I really watch it.  It's just my way of not forgetting to be eating well.
That's what I'm doing.


----------



## shellabell

Good morning!

I will start tracking on Sparkpeople again today. I didn't do it last week and my eating was not good. My overall goal is to lose 50-60lbs. My immediate goal is to lose anything I am so sick of seeing the same 5lbs. Once I lose past that I will feel like I have accomplished something.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## acejka

I'm on weight watchers again, I bounce back and forth between that and sparkpeople. I <3 sparkpeople, I've been on there for years, practically since it started, and really love it, but I feel less encouraged to stick with it because I'm not paying for it-that is a sad situation! I feel more accountable for weight watchers because I'm paying $17 a month for it.


----------



## Jasperann

acejka said:


> I'm on weight watchers again, I bounce back and forth between that and sparkpeople. I <3 sparkpeople, I've been on there for years, practically since it started, and really love it, but I feel less encouraged to stick with it because I'm not paying for it-that is a sad situation! I feel more accountable for weight watchers because I'm paying $17 a month for it.



Maybe you could start paying yourself for using sparkpeople?  You could pay yourself $17 a month for using it...    That is something I would do for myself.  Right now for every 10 pounds I lose I have something that I will do for myself.  Like get my nails done, buy a new shirt, get a massage, buy a new book, ect...  I like to reward myself and if it is something that I've been looking forward to, then I am more likely to try to get to that next step.  It worked really well when I did it before.  I just started doing it again.


----------



## Leash

Sorry I'm a day late with this but I have been sick this weekend and really just staying in bed, but on the plus side a stomach virus means losing weight (always gotta look for that silver lining ).

So for last week -1 pound, it's a start.

Congratulations to everyone for sticking with it regardless of what the scale said!

Dawn, sorry to hear about Baylor but glad he is ok.


----------



## Dizneydawn

njtinkmom said:


> -1.5 YIPPEE!
> Way to go big shooter!!





AKASnowWhite said:


> I just wanted to pop in and say congratulations to ALL of you!  Losers, maintainers, even gainers.  IMO, this journey is about becoming aware and making better choices for a lifetime of healthier living. And you all seem to be off to a great start.  Have a happy, healthy Tuesday everyone!


Thanks Nancy!!! 


Mndisneygirl said:


> Dawn - I'm so sorry that Baylor was hurt - that must have been scary!  My kids went sledding 4 days in a row (3 with Dad while I was out of town) and were so exhausted.  Yesterday when i went I was so nervous watching them bounce down the hill!  Not even a big hill.  OY.
> Well Baylor like always does one up a notch...he was being pulled behind a 4 wheeler out in the country at a friends!
> My way of working toward weight loss is to reduce portions and add exercise. I'm not using any program, but think I might start tracking what I eat to be more accountable.  I've stopped eating out of the bag/box and pouring some into a bowl.  I like the 100 calorie packs of snacks/sweets because I can't totally eliminate foods, then I just pig out on them when I can't take it anymore.  I am trying to eat a little less processed foods too and more fruits/veggies/lean meats.  I have to cut down on my carbs (my fave!)  Baby steps you know?
> Thanks for sharing that!!!





shellabell said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I will start tracking on Sparkpeople again today. I didn't do it last week and my eating was not good. My overall goal is to lose 50-60lbs. My immediate goal is to lose anything I am so sick of seeing the same 5lbs. Once I lose past that I will feel like I have accomplished something.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!


We can dooooo it! 


acejka said:


> I'm on weight watchers again, I bounce back and forth between that and sparkpeople. I <3 sparkpeople, I've been on there for years, practically since it started, and really love it, but I feel less encouraged to stick with it because I'm not paying for it-that is a sad situation! I feel more accountable for weight watchers because I'm paying $17 a month for it.





Jasperann said:


> Maybe you could start paying yourself for using sparkpeople?  You could pay yourself $17 a month for using it...    That is something I would do for myself.  Right now for every 10 pounds I lose I have something that I will do for myself.  Like get my nails done, buy a new shirt, get a massage, buy a new book, ect...  I like to reward myself and if it is something that I've been looking forward to, then I am more likely to try to get to that next step.  It worked really well when I did it before.  I just started doing it again.



In response to both of you - I wanted to share something interesting I heard of yesterday at the doc office.

Around MN people are doing mini biggest losers! (usually run through community service) People pay in like $50 to join with half the money going to sign up fees and the other half going in the reward pot!  

It is a 12 week session and the person who looses the most will win the booty!  If you gain weight it is $1 a pound and if you miss a mtg  you pay in $5.

One guy won $167 another woman won $636!

Just depends on the amount of people in your group!

They are saying they see the fact that the competitive drive is really motivating the people regardless of the pot!


*BTW.....next week I am going to ask everybody to email me their weight as well as post here the plus/minus or same!

There have been a few who have done both and they actually lost more than they thought because they did not remember the starting weight they gave me!!!   We do not want anyone to get less credit than what is due!!!!!

Waiting for a few more results to come in from last night and will post later today!!
*


----------



## littlepeppers

o2cre8 said:


> only day 2 for me, but since I plan on sticking around, here's some more info about me:
> 
> screen name-o2cre8-(saw it on a license plate once and liked it)
> Fitness goal- to loose 24 pounds and fit into my old clothes again
> Favorite food- ugh, everything! especially mac and cheese
> favorite excersize- I really don't like excersizing, EXCEPT for the one kick- boxing class I take at the gym.  As much as i hate to excersize I LOVE that class.  Only given once a week, but in awe of the teacher and class......
> goal for when i get to skinny island- get a makeup makeover and some new clothes
> 
> yesterday's menu was:
> 3/4 c. cereal w 1/4 c. 2% milk
> 2 morning star chicken patties
> 2 ww ice cream bars
> 2 slices pizza
> 
> +One hour at the amazing gym class
> 
> I think total calories was 1,040.  According to Jillian's book that i didn't finish reading I think I'm supposed to have 1200 calories a day.  Not sure if it matters that I had less and the food choices maybe wasn't the best.  Still trying to figure out what's good to eat and how to eat.
> 
> I just don't have much faith, my weight seems stuck and stubborn. I really hope this works.  Thanks for being here



How do you survive on the 3/4c of cereal.  The 3/4c cereal kills me.  I'm hungry in 1/2 hr.   I look for ones w/ 1c servings & go w/ 1/6c skim milk as a trade off.


----------



## littlepeppers

acejka said:


> I'm on weight watchers again, I bounce back and forth between that and sparkpeople. I <3 sparkpeople, I've been on there for years, practically since it started, and really love it, but I feel less encouraged to stick with it because I'm not paying for it-that is a sad situation! I feel more accountable for weight watchers because I'm paying $17 a month for it.



You could use the free tracker & pay yourself in Disney Dollars.


----------



## luvsJack

Hi!  I haven't posted the past couple of day.  Have absolutely no excuse, I just forgot to yesterday. (thanks for the pm DizneyDawn!) 

Was coming to post my weight loss and realized, "hey today is Tuesday!"  We are off yesterday and today due to Mardi Gras and were off last Friday due to snow, so my days are all a mess!  

I am down 1 pound!!! 

Not the greatest but since I have been home these past few days, pretty darn good for me!!  

Tomorrow hopefully I can get back to a decent schedule and do better.  Plus I am on the tail end of a sinus infection, so will start back to exercising.  (there go those dang excuses again! I have got to stop that!)  

I am really interested in Dr. Ian Smith's 4 day diet.  He has a website: 50millionpounds.com.  It has a little info about the diet (you can download 1 part of it) and a message board.  You can't replace the site with the book, so I guess  I will have to go and buy the thing, but I really think I will check it out. I will let ya'll know how it sounds.    From what I can tell, you change up what you eat every 4 days.  I figure I can do anything for 4 days!   From some of the threads on the forum, it looks like the first 4 days you drink some kind of vegetable juice concoction, some people were saying they just drank something like V8.  So, we will see...


----------



## gellybean

I'm a WW-er. I have been doing it on and off for a year... and I kept off the 16 lbs I lost when I signed up in 2008. Even when I fell WAY off the wagon, I still maintained that original loss. I like it, and even more importantly, my husband likes it and will do it with me. 

I did mention sparkpeople to him and he's not interested. I thought about doing both... kinda comparing and tweaking what I'm eating by putting it into sparkpeople too. I think that may be a goal of mine next month or the month after. Don't want to tackle too much at one time!

I called and confirmed my appointment tonight with the trainer at the gym I'm joining. Wish me luck! I am so nervous about this, I'm dreaming about it! 


Glad Baylor is ok, save for some bruising and bumps!!!


----------



## PixiePlanner

My program is tracking what I eat- everything. I am also trying to save $$ by eating out less. I am bringing my lunch everyday. I found some freeze ahead sandwich/wrap ideas and have tweaked them to suit my & DD's needs. I am all about time on weekday mornings so anything I can make ahead helps.


----------



## Dizneydawn

littlepeppers said:


> The 3/4c cereal kills me.  I'm hungry in 1/2 hr.   I look for ones w/ 1c servings & go w/ 1/6c skim milk as a trade off.


I am not a huge milk in cereal person so that is a good trade for me as well.  I also try and get a fruit in plus at leats 3 glasses of water before breakfast.  What cereal are you eating?  Does it have lotts of fiber to fill you up?


littlepeppers said:


> You could use the free tracker & pay yourself in Disney Dollars.


Awesome idea!!!


luvsJack said:


> Hi!  I haven't posted the past couple of day.  Have absolutely no excuse, I just forgot to yesterday. (thanks for the pm DizneyDawn!)
> You do not need an excuse...just wanted to make sure you knew I had thought about ya!!
> I am down 1 pound!!!
> Whooo HOOO!!!





gellybean said:


> I called and confirmed my appointment tonight with the trainer at the gym I'm joining. Wish me luck! I am so nervous about this, I'm dreaming about it!


Tell us all about it when you get back tonight!!! 


PixiePlanner said:


> My program is tracking what I eat- everything. I am also trying to save $$ by eating out less. I am bringing my lunch everyday. I found some freeze ahead sandwich/wrap ideas and have tweaked them to suit my & DD's needs. I am all about time on weekday mornings so anything I can make ahead helps.



Great ideas!!!!  Love them and love you are saving money to spend on what you really want!!!


----------



## disneediva

I have been putting off starting, with the Saints winning the SuperBowl and now its Mardi Gras..Nola is crazy!!!! But I am digging in full force tomorrow...ahhhhhhhhhh
plus I found out yesterday that I am going on a 4 day Wonder cruise with a GF who lives in North Carolina her friend backed out and she offered a free cruise..my DH said you are nuts if you don't go..so March 29 i will be sailing away..hopefully a few pounds lighter!


----------



## HockeyKat

I've been lurking some here and there... part of a few other WL threads on here so can't really commit to another.

GOOD LUCK to everyone, and so glad that all of you have committed to a healthier lifestyle.   You can do it!!


----------



## dislvr74

Great idea Dawn! I am doing a few things to try to lose weight:

1. attempting to track my calories/fat/protein/carbs on www.livestrong.com. It's free and I like the format of the website. 

2. also tracking my exercise and eating the additional (healthy) calories so that my net consumption is still 1,600 even when factoring in calories burned during exercise. If I don't do this, my body shuts down. The livestrong website makes it easy to track calories consumed and calories burned.

3. I'm not cutting down to 1,300 or 1,400 calories because I know I can't stick with that. Eating 1,600 calories is less than what I have been doing. I'll adjust down later.

4. making fruits and veggies a priority on my plate. 

5. adding cross training to my running routine. I've never been good about doing this and, thus, only ended up working out 3-4 days a week.


----------



## luvsJack

DizneyDawn:   Thank you for thinking of me!  Its nice to feel that someone is behind me and supporting me in this.  Makes me much more determined to stay on course.


----------



## o2cre8

I agree.  Dizneydawn- you're like a personal cheerleader!!!  Thanks so much!


----------



## acejka

I picked a good night to kick aside the wii active and home treadmill and head back to the gym, they were giving out free 12oz bottles of the low calorie gatorade! I wanted to try them but never got around to it, figuring they were nasty... I ended up loving the orange, and the girl gave us extras as we were leaving... 

I forced myself thru a 5k on the elliptical... it sucked horribly since I haven't been on the elliptical since we were at Ft. Walton beach, but I made it through, and the next time will be much easier...


----------



## littlepeppers

Dizneydawn said:


> I am not a huge milk in cereal person so that is a good trade for me as well.  I also try and get a fruit in plus at leats 3 glasses of water before breakfast.  What cereal are you eating?  Does it have lotts of fiber to fill you up?
> 
> 
> 
> If I tell you what cereal it is, you have to promise not to laugh.   I hate cereal, but it is easy to measure & no cooking.
> 
> The Reduced Sugar Frosted Flakes.  I know, I know, I could have a better choice, but it has a 1c serving & I can make it to lunch w/o looking for candy.


----------



## littlepeppers

disneediva said:


> I have been putting off starting, with the Saints winning the SuperBowl and now its Mardi Gras..Nola is crazy!!!! But I am digging in full force tomorrow...ahhhhhhhhhh
> plus I found out yesterday that I am going on a 4 day Wonder cruise with a GF who lives in North Carolina her friend backed out and she offered a free cruise..my DH said you are nuts if you don't go..so March 29 i will be sailing away..hopefully a few pounds lighter!



Good luck w/ the post party weiight loss.  I hope your luck is better than mine.  My evil DH brought home another Cream Cheese King Cake.  GO AWAY MARDI GRAS!!!!!!!     I don't remember that being on the grocery list that I sent him with.  

I think that I will accidently drop it on the floor when serving them a piece tomorrow.  Then I will have to throw it away.

Could DH be trying so make sure that I don't lose the weight so he doesn't have to take me to WDW when I reach goal?


----------



## littlepeppers

DS(7) wants to go to WDW really bad.  He offered to be my personal trainer since kids are in his words "really good at playing & stuff."

He is worse than Jillian Michaels.  He was killing my during our run/walk & was talking about "Come on Mom, speed up, you can beat me."  and then going on the trampoline.  

I haven't even been doing this a full week yet.  I had to remind him that I'm getting older & if he wants me alive to go to WDW that he needs to let me go shower to cool off.


----------



## gellybean

littlepeppers said:


> Good luck w/ the post party weiight loss.  I hope your luck is better than mine.  My evil DH brought home another Cream Cheese King Cake.  GO AWAY MARDI GRAS!!!!!!!     I don't remember that being on the grocery list that I sent him with.
> 
> I think that I will accidently drop it on the floor when serving them a piece tomorrow.  Then I will have to throw it away.
> 
> Could DH be trying so make sure that I don't lose the weight so he doesn't have to take me to WDW when I reach goal?





littlepeppers said:


> DS(7) wants to go to WDW really bad.  He offered to be my personal trainer since kids are in his words "really good at playing & stuff."
> 
> He is worse than Jillian Michaels.  He was killing my during our run/walk & was talking about "Come on Mom, speed up, you can beat me."  and then going on the trampoline.
> 
> I haven't even been doing this a full week yet.  I had to remind him that I'm getting older & if he wants me alive to go to WDW that he needs to let me go shower to cool off.



I cracked up at both of those posts! Dropping the food so you can't eat it and your son being worse than Jillian!!!! 

Too funny!!


----------



## gellybean

The gym kicked my butt and I liked it!


I just sang that to Katy Perry's I kissed a girl and I liked it, for anyone that's curious.... 


Just sayin'.





It wasn't nearly as bad/terrifying/embarassing as I was worried it would be. Everyone, trainer wise, was super nice and I wasn't the only 'big' girl working out so that made me feel better. My sister is doing this with me (for now, we'll see how long we can keep it up because she lives on a different side of town than I do) and we were there 2 hrs, but an hr of it was talking to the trainer and signing up for membership. 

The 9 $ wasn't quite the whole fees.. big shock but we still managed to join for 12.50/month and use the gym any day of the week and my sister can use the other location close to her house, so really..... still a fabulous deal!


We sat down and learned a lot... well I say learned... I knew a lot of it to start with but it's always good to hear it again - calories in, calories out, muscle weighs more than fat but also burns more calories to maintain muscle v. fat, pound for pound. You burn carbs and protein first before you burn off your fat stores, etc. They definitely knew what they're talking about.

The head trainer wanted us to set a finite goal. He said that goals are HUGE (us skinny islanders know this all to well, thanks to Dawn! ) motivational factors and help keep you on track. So we both said we wanted to lose 50 lbs by August 24th -the day school starts back, sister is a teacher. He mapped it out and showed us the weight we'll need to lose monthly to achieve it and it's an avg of 2 lbs a week so nothing crazy. He didn't have a lot good to say about Biggest Loser!  Of course, I'll need to set another goal once that goal is met.

We are supposed to do 10 min warm up on a cardio machine, then 30 mins of weight/resistance training, then finish with 20-40 mins of cardio. We're not supposed to do weights two days in a row, always a day in between to rest. They recommended 2-3 days of cardio w/ resistance training in the mix and 2 days of just cardio.  They have a great little kids area so I can bring my boys with me!

I'm super excited!!!! Realistically though, the challenge is going to be staying motivated! Another reason I'm so glad I have this support thread!! 

Tonight's work out was good. It wasn't nearly as difficult as I thought it would be, seeing as how I really haven't worked out in a few years, and before then like 10 years. I guess being 30 lbs below my heaviest (which was where I was when I tried Curves 2 years ago) made a big, no pun intended, difference!

I was doing great, did fine on the cardio for 10 mins at a moderate pace, love the weight machines, then boom I got super dizzy. They immediately had me sit down and brought me a gatorade. They said my sugar bottomed out... I was fine within a minute or so after sitting down and drinking some of the gatorate with sugar in it. I hadn't eaten since 3:30 and the work out started at 6:30. They said I had to eat before I worked out, but I didn't realize they meant an hour before. Me eating at 3:30pm was an extra 'meal' for the workout!  So live and learn. Must have fruit and cheese or a light sandwich or something with protein and carbs about an hour before I go in. Won't make that mistake twice!


We are going back tomorrow afternoon, with the kids this time (DH kept them tonight) to do 30 mins of cardio! The stationary bike is my friend for now! Til I get a little endurance under me, then I'll tackle the ellipticals and tread mills!


Hope everyone had a fabulous day!! I did well on my points today too! Oh if only every day was as easy as today was! If it was..... wouldn't be the size I am, right?


Good luck tomorrow with your goals, whatever they may be!!


----------



## Jasperann

acejka said:


> I picked a good night to kick aside the wii active and home treadmill and head back to the gym, they were giving out free 12oz bottles of the low calorie gatorade! I wanted to try them but never got around to it, figuring they were nasty... I ended up loving the orange, and the girl gave us extras as we were leaving...
> 
> I forced myself thru a 5k on the elliptical... it sucked horribly since I haven't been on the elliptical since we were at Ft. Walton beach, but I made it through, and the next time will be much easier...



How long/many steps is a 5k on the elliptical?  I did it for 25 minutes last night and did 1000 what ever it is that it counts...  I would love to be able to build up to a 5k, since one of my dreams is to run a 5k sometime.

Do you like normal gatorade?  I'm not a fan of any of the power drinks, I prefer just plain old water.  But I do know that the power drinks are suppose to help you when you work out.



gellybean said:


> The gym kicked my butt and I liked it!
> 
> 
> I just sang that to Katy Perry's I kissed a girl and I liked it, for anyone that's curious....
> 
> I love that song!  lol  I would so see that being said to that song.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't nearly as bad/terrifying/embarassing as I was worried it would be. Everyone, trainer wise, was super nice and I wasn't the only 'big' girl working out so that made me feel better. My sister is doing this with me (for now, we'll see how long we can keep it up because she lives on a different side of town than I do) and we were there 2 hrs, but an hr of it was talking to the trainer and signing up for membership.
> 
> The 9 $ wasn't quite the whole fees.. big shock but we still managed to join for 12.50/month and use the gym any day of the week and my sister can use the other location close to her house, so really..... still a fabulous deal!
> 
> 
> We sat down and learned a lot... well I say learned... I knew a lot of it to start with but it's always good to hear it again - calories in, calories out, muscle weighs more than fat but also burns more calories to maintain muscle v. fat, pound for pound. You burn carbs and protein first before you burn off your fat stores, etc. They definitely knew what they're talking about.
> 
> The head trainer wanted us to set a finite goal. He said that goals are HUGE (us skinny islanders know this all to well, thanks to Dawn! ) motivational factors and help keep you on track. So we both said we wanted to lose 50 lbs by August 24th -the day school starts back, sister is a teacher. He mapped it out and showed us the weight we'll need to lose monthly to achieve it and it's an avg of 2 lbs a week so nothing crazy. He didn't have a lot good to say about Biggest Loser!  Of course, I'll need to set another goal once that goal is met.
> 
> We are supposed to do 10 min warm up on a cardio machine, then 30 mins of weight/resistance training, then finish with 20-40 mins of cardio. We're not supposed to do weights two days in a row, always a day in between to rest. They recommended 2-3 days of cardio w/ resistance training in the mix and 2 days of just cardio.  They have a great little kids area so I can bring my boys with me!
> 
> I'm super excited!!!! Realistically though, the challenge is going to be staying motivated! Another reason I'm so glad I have this support thread!!
> 
> Tonight's work out was good. It wasn't nearly as difficult as I thought it would be, seeing as how I really haven't worked out in a few years, and before then like 10 years. I guess being 30 lbs below my heaviest (which was where I was when I tried Curves 2 years ago) made a big, no pun intended, difference!
> 
> I was doing great, did fine on the cardio for 10 mins at a moderate pace, love the weight machines, then boom I got super dizzy. They immediately had me sit down and brought me a gatorade. They said my sugar bottomed out... I was fine within a minute or so after sitting down and drinking some of the gatorate with sugar in it. I hadn't eaten since 3:30 and the work out started at 6:30. They said I had to eat before I worked out, but I didn't realize they meant an hour before. Me eating at 3:30pm was an extra 'meal' for the workout!  So live and learn. Must have fruit and cheese or a light sandwich or something with protein and carbs about an hour before I go in. Won't make that mistake twice!
> 
> 
> We are going back tomorrow afternoon, with the kids this time (DH kept them tonight) to do 30 mins of cardio! The stationary bike is my friend for now! Til I get a little endurance under me, then I'll tackle the ellipticals and tread mills!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone had a fabulous day!! I did well on my points today too! Oh if only every day was as easy as today was! If it was..... wouldn't be the size I am, right?
> 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow with your goals, whatever they may be!!



I'm so glad to hear you liked the gym!  Are the trainers free at your gym?  Or do you have to pay extra for them?  It is awesome that you've found a gym that will watch your kids while you work out.  I don't think we have anything like that around here.  Except for the YMCA and that is an arm and a leg to join, so that isn't going to happen anytime soon.  When I work out in a gym I have to go to Fitness USA and they have the regular workers that will tell you what to work out on and what to do, then they have the pay for trainers that really kick your butt.  But still no child care. 

You will love the Elliptical when you get too it.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Elliptical!!!  I even bought one for my house because I feel that I work out harder on the Elliptical than any other machine in the whole gym.  lol  I start to sweat within the first 5 minutes and feel like I've worked out after I've finished.  You would think with it in my basement that I would use it more, but I haven't... I plan on using it today again though.  Maybe I can get a routine started here.

I found the stuff on line for WW and my DH made me an excel spread sheet that does all the figuring out of points for me and how many I've used for the week vs day.  I really liked it when I did it.  With you talking about WW all the time I think I might give it a good try again.  It seemed to work really well before.  Someone I work with lost over 80 pounds on it over the course of two years or so, and she is so tiny now.  She says she never even worked out while counting points.  But sometimes I'm not sure if she ate all her points for the day, because she would eat that 0 point soup for lunch and nothing else.  Maybe she just had a big breakfast and dinner?   



littlepeppers said:


> DS(7) wants to go to WDW really bad.  He offered to be my personal trainer since kids are in his words "really good at playing & stuff."
> 
> He is worse than Jillian Michaels.  He was killing my during our run/walk & was talking about "Come on Mom, speed up, you can beat me."  and then going on the trampoline.
> 
> I haven't even been doing this a full week yet.  I had to remind him that I'm getting older & if he wants me alive to go to WDW that he needs to let me go shower to cool off.



 I so could not tell my kids to train me... I think they would try to kill me.  My DD 6 will stand next the elliptical when I'm doing it and tell me that I can do it longer and I'm doing good...  She is like my tame coach, while my oldest DD would probably be exactly like Jillian Michaels.  Especially since we watch BL all the time and she LOVEs her.


----------



## acejka

Jasperann said:


> How long/many steps is a 5k on the elliptical? I did it for 25 minutes last night and did 1000 what ever it is that it counts... I would love to be able to build up to a 5k, since one of my dreams is to run a 5k sometime.
> 
> Do you like normal gatorade? I'm not a fan of any of the power drinks, I prefer just plain old water. But I do know that the power drinks are suppose to help you when you work out.


 
I don't really know how many steps it is, my gym's ellipticals have these little touch screen tvs, and you can change your course background on them, I just switch it over to 5k, its 3.1 miles I think, maybe 3.2. I used to only take me around 30 minutes to do, last night it took 40 since I haven't worked out on it in a while and I didn't want to push myself too hard and make myself sick to my stomach (very easy for me to do!) and I was also doing a program that made you come to a complete stop and change directions a bunch of times-it was a new program, I don't think I will try it again, I prefer the course where it does random hills, the starting and stopping annoyed me. 

I prefer plain water too. I'd never fooled with gatorade before, but I got a nasty case of food poisioning in October and it was all I could deal with for a few days so now I like the original fruit punch one, I can't justify the calories though, I'd rather have a small coke for the calories (I am a coke-aholic, and I can honestly say that I would rather stay my size 12-14 self and be happy and get the simple joy I do from coke, than give it completely up, I've tried it and its not worth it to me.That being said, I have cut back to no more than one a day coming from a 3-4 cokes a day  (that was also during a time when I worked out 4 hours a day, ate 5 guys twice a day and was a size 6, then I got an office job, and it all caught up  now I am away from the office job and the weight has slowly started to come off) 
The g2 ( i think that is the name) was tasty and only 25 calories in a 12 oz. bottle. It was good enough to make me want more, at least in the orange flavor, I haven't tried the fruit punch that we got also.


----------



## TB'sWidow

Well I didn't get to the gym yesterday but I am proud to say my eating was good.I had an egg on lo-cal honey wheat bread w/lo-cal cheese for lunch I had a salad w/lo-cal dressing and dinner was lean cuisine meal. I also had a banana for a snack. I drink water all day so I'm good there. Finally back to work todayso I'll be able to be busier than I have been. Also hoping to make it to the gym today after work. Mary


----------



## Jasperann

acejka said:


> I don't really know how many steps it is, my gym's ellipticals have these little touch screen tvs, and you can change your course background on them, I just switch it over to 5k, its 3.1 miles I think, maybe 3.2. I used to only take me around 30 minutes to do, last night it took 40 since I haven't worked out on it in a while and I didn't want to push myself too hard and make myself sick to my stomach (very easy for me to do!) and I was also doing a program that made you come to a complete stop and change directions a bunch of times-it was a new program, I don't think I will try it again, I prefer the course where it does random hills, the starting and stopping annoyed me.
> 
> So if I go for 45 minutes I should be able to do it???  What was your RPM (Rotation per Minute??)?  Does it show that to you?  My home elliptical is just really basic.  If I want no resistance I could even operate it without batteries.
> 
> I prefer plain water too. I'd never fooled with gatorade before, but I got a nasty case of food poisioning in October and it was all I could deal with for a few days so now I like the original fruit punch one, I can't justify the calories though, I'd rather have a small coke for the calories (I am a coke-aholic, and I can honestly say that I would rather stay my size 12-14 self and be happy and get the simple joy I do from coke, than give it completely up, I've tried it and its not worth it to me.That being said, I have cut back to no more than one a day coming from a 3-4 cokes a day  (that was also during a time when I worked out 4 hours a day,* ate 5 guys twice a day *and was a size 6, then I got an office job, and it all caught up  now I am away from the office job and the weight has slowly started to come off)
> The g2 ( i think that is the name) was tasty and only 25 calories in a 12 oz. bottle. It was good enough to make me want more, at least in the orange flavor, I haven't tried the fruit punch that we got also.



 I'm not sure that is PG rated...


----------



## Jasperann

TB'sWidow said:


> Well I didn't get to the gym yesterday but I am proud to say my eating was good.I had an egg on lo-cal honey wheat bread w/lo-cal cheese for lunch I had a salad w/lo-cal dressing and dinner was lean cuisine meal. I also had a banana for a snack. I drink water all day so I'm good there. Finally back to work todayso I'll be able to be busier than I have been. Also hoping to make it to the gym today after work. Mary


You sound like you are doing great!  Even without the gym yesterday. 
Where do you get lo-cal honey wheat bread?  Is it a certain brand?  I like the Flat out Bread (it is really like a wrap).  I cook up some chicken and wrap it up in the flat out bread with some lettuce and a tiny bit of cheese and it fills me up for a while (I also eat a yogurt with it). 

I seen this lady on the news that tried out for Biggest Loser and made it almost on the show.  She said while she was waiting for the show to start she put on another 15 pounds...  Well when she didn't make the final cut she was really upset.  She decided to do it on her own.  She ate two lean cuisine meals a day.  One for lunch and one for dinner.  She had fiber one for breakfast and she ate fruit and veggies for her three snacks a day.  She lost a huge amount of weight in about a year or so.  She said that having the lean cuisines with the correct portions helped her understand what she was suppose to eat.  I thought the story was amazing and attempted it.  I found that although the meals were the correct portions I didn't want to eat them all the time, so it didn't work out for me.  But your post made me think of that.  I guess because before I had seen her on the news I never even thought of eating one of those meals for dinner.  I always eat them for lunch though.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

littlepeppers said:


> Dizneydawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a huge milk in cereal person so that is a good trade for me as well.  I also try and get a fruit in plus at leats 3 glasses of water before breakfast.  What cereal are you eating?  Does it have lotts of fiber to fill you up?
> 
> 
> 
> If I tell you what cereal it is, you have to promise not to laugh.   I hate cereal, but it is easy to measure & no cooking.
> 
> The Reduced Sugar Frosted Flakes.  I know, I know, I could have a better choice, but it has a 1c serving & I can make it to lunch w/o looking for candy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, I can't bring myself to eat "adult" cereal.  I try and try and it ends up getting stale in my cupboard.  Have you tried Fruity Cheerios??  Very good for you AND they taste like Fruit Loops.  I'm psyched to try the chocolate cheerios next!
Click to expand...


----------



## shellabell

Stacybaeasm said:


> littlepeppers said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen, I can't bring myself to eat "adult" cereal.  I try and try and it ends up getting stale in my cupboard.  Have you tried Fruity Cheerios??  Very good for you AND they taste like Fruit Loops.  I'm psyched to try the chocolate cheerios next!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on the cereal. Mondays and Wednesdays I eat cereal for dinner because I have a running class and I need to eat light. I eat some form of Cheerios and mix in a little healthier cereal. Then when I get home I have chocolate milk
> 
> I did well yesterday. Tuesdays I have a hard time because I take a night class and the teacher provides snacks after our test every week. Last night I took a See's lollipop with me. It helped with the sweet tooth and I didn't feel deprived.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jasperann

TMI for those of you that don't want to know... don't read.


I have good news... My aunt flow is in town and I'm still showing a loss from Monday of a pound.    That also means that she will come visit on my vacation too though..


----------



## ski_mom

I know I'm really late in joining in, but I'd like to if it's not too late.  First, my info:

First Name and Screen name: Becky and ski_mom (ski is the first initials of my kids)

What your Goal Is for Fitness:  overall to lose close to 100 pounds, but I like what another posted said about breaking it up into 25 pound segments, so my first goal will be 25 pounds by around Memorial Day.  That should definately be do-able

Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:  Probably my worst is any type of cheese crackers (cheeze its, those new flipsides that are half pretzel/half cheese cracker - I should have never tried them in the first place!)

Favorite Good Food for You:  Probably chicken - only problem, I prefer dark meat and I love it fried!

Favorite Form of Exercise:  Not too much that I love, but I do enjoy the various work out games on the wii - although I know they probably aren't the best workouts, they are better than what I was doing (which is nothing)

What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  I'd love to feel comfortable in my own skin.  I can also so relate to the being scared of booths post.  If I fit, they are my favorite place to sit, but you never know until you sit down.

Family:  Married to DH for 17.5 years now with 3 kids - DD13, DD11 and DS7.  DH comes from one of those naturally thin families.  He actually wears the same size he did when we got married - size 32x34 pants - and he eats terribly.  I just don't get it.  But, I have come to realize that it's just the way it is and that if I don't want to feel the way I do, I have to eat differently than he does.

Also, a little background on my yo-yo weight life - I'm close to my all time high weight right now.  In September 2008 I joined WW for the 2nd time with my sister and we were both doing really good on it.  The leader that we had changed meetings and we got a new leader.  I just couldn't relate to her at all, so figured I could do it on my own - WRONG!  So, her I am back almost as high as when I started back 1.5 years ago.

I've been trying to decide what to do and found this thread.  The same lady is still running the only WW meeting in my town.  I'd thought about driving to another one, but the next closest one for me on a night I can go is about a 35 minute drive.  I'm not saying that I'm not worth it, but I'm hoping if I post here I will still feel accountable.  I do think that I'm going to use the WW program and count points though.  I feel that system really works for me when I do it.

Anyway, enough rambling - I just wanted to join in and ended up posting more than planned.  I'll email my starting numbers to you Disneydawn and take my measurements soon.  The weird thing about me is that even when I quit going to the WW meetings I still weighed in at least once a week and have been writing it down.  I think that's what is so bizaare is that all this time I know I've been slowly gaining it all back, so why couldn't I stop myself?  I have nothing to do but try again!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Dis Name		            Name		wk 1 weigh in		
Dizneydawn		Dawn		 gained 2		
Grumpyyoungguy		Dan		gained 4.6		
Stitchfan23		Heather		-1		
Jasperann		Amy		-4		
Stacybaeasm		Stacy		-2.6		
MulanUSAF		Leen				
Shannn		           Shannon		gained 0.5		
gellybean		           Aimee		same		
askelton		           Angela				
Leash		           Alicia		-1		
disneediva	           Wendy		Starting		
gbanshee		           Gina		-1.5		
LeenK		           Kathleen				
Tigger55		           Suzi				
MNdisneygirl	          Sheree		gained 2		
Millie12591	          Camille				
dislvr74		          Meghan		-1.5		
lonnieroonie	          Erean				
MelanieC		          Melanie				
luvsJack		         Sharon		-1		
TB'sWidow	         Mary		gained 0.5		
2excited2sleep	        Christine				
tiggerplus5	        Linda		-0.5		
njtinkmom	        Gina		-1.5		
littlepeppers	        Jennifer		Same		
PixiePlanner	        Jessica		-1		
acejka		        Anna		-0.4		
OhioDisneyLover				-0.5		
Shellabell		         Michelle		Starting		
Crystal0608	        Crystal				
o2cre8				             starting	

*
LOST TOTAL 16.5 POUNDS!!!!!* 
If I am missing any info or weigh in's you can still send me them anytime.  I tried to make sure I had as much as possible to post.  What I will also do once a month is do a body % loss for all of us as that I have starting weight for as well as the whole group I have starting weight for!

I also am sorry for saying the word gained instead of a plus sign - the spread sheet I am using only will accept a minus sign and thinks the plus is redundant if it is a possible number.  Believe me I was not happy seeing that by my name but it is the truth and in accepting that reality is the building blocks of change!! 


Don't forget...when you hit 5 pounds gone you will get something to add to your siggie!!!!!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Today is not a good food day so far and I don't see it getting better.  Ever have one of those days where no matter how much/what you eat and drink, you are still hungry?  That's the day I am having.  Already had my bowl of cheerios AND a nutrigrain bar AND some of my lunch.  Oh, AND 2 glasses of water and a can of diet sprite.  And the stomach keeps rumbling.  On top of it, I am now in stress out mode for our trip tomorrow.  Even though we emailed people AND showed them their invoices, several of the parents are now claiming they didn't know they needed to buy separate plane tickets down so I have parents AND some kids who don't have tickets for the trip to Disney tomorrow!!!!!!  It's going to be a long day.


----------



## gellybean

acejka said:


> I don't really know how many steps it is, my gym's ellipticals have these little touch screen tvs, and you can change your course background on them, I just switch it over to 5k, its 3.1 miles I think, maybe 3.2. I used to only take me around 30 minutes to do, last night it took 40 since I haven't worked out on it in a while and I didn't want to push myself too hard and make myself sick to my stomach (very easy for me to do!) and I was also doing a program that made you come to a complete stop and change directions a bunch of times-it was a new program, I don't think I will try it again, I prefer the course where it does random hills, the starting and stopping annoyed me.
> 
> I prefer plain water too. I'd never fooled with gatorade before, but I got a nasty case of food poisioning in October and it was all I could deal with for a few days so now I like the original fruit punch one, I can't justify the calories though, I'd rather have a small coke for the calories (I am a coke-aholic, and I can honestly say that I would rather stay my size 12-14 self and be happy and get the simple joy I do from coke, than give it completely up, I've tried it and its not worth it to me.That being said, I have cut back to no more than one a day coming from a 3-4 cokes a day  (that was also during a time when I worked out 4 hours a day, ate 5 guys twice a day and was a size 6, then I got an office job, and it all caught up  now I am away from the office job and the weight has slowly started to come off)
> The g2 ( i think that is the name) was tasty and only 25 calories in a 12 oz. bottle. It was good enough to make me want more, at least in the orange flavor, I haven't tried the fruit punch that we got also.



Ate five GUYS a day?!!!!?!?!


   


I have no words in which to comment. Just laughing my tush off! Which frankly isn't the area I need to lose most!



 

I'm the same way w/ Coke or Dr. Pepper or cherry limeades in the summer. *Drool* I'd rather have a coke than ice cream sometimes. I had to give it up when I was pregnant with DS2. Had gestational diabetes. Ever since then it's been easier and we don't buy it anymore. I could drink 6 a day, easy. Now I get maybe one a week. We don't even buy diet soda cus I drink it too much and don't like the way it makes me feel. So we just buy water now and if we get soda it's out for a treat. Like yesterday. I budgeted a medium cherry limeade into my day and still finished within my points!

I like fruit punch gatorade when I'm sick too! Funny story there that I'll spare y'all. I'll have to try the diet one soon.


----------



## Dizneydawn

disneediva said:


> I found out yesterday that I am going on a 4 day Wonder cruise with a GF who lives in North Carolina her friend backed out and she offered a free cruise..my DH said you are nuts if you don't go..so March 29 i will be sailing away..hopefully a few pounds lighter!


How awesome is that and you have a month plus to do it!!!!  


dislvr74 said:


> Great idea Dawn! I am doing a few things to try to lose weight:
> 
> 2. also tracking my exercise and eating the additional (healthy) calories so that my net consumption is still 1,600 even when factoring in calories burned during exercise. If I don't do this, my body shuts down. The livestrong website makes it easy to track calories consumed and calories burned.
> I am excited to find out how this does for you!!!





luvsJack said:


> DizneyDawn:   Thank you for thinking of me!  Its nice to feel that someone is behind me and supporting me in this.  Makes me much more determined to stay on course.


I think that all the positive drive we can give each other is huge.  I need you to wonder where I am at if I do not post and I will do the same for you guys!  There is no need to rip apart each other here.  We do it to ourselves enough.  


o2cre8 said:


> I agree.  Dizneydawn- you're like a personal cheerleader!!!  Thanks so much!


More like a mascot in a big suit vs cheerleader!  


acejka said:


> I picked a good night to kick aside the wii active and home treadmill and head back to the gym, they were giving out free 12oz bottles of the low calorie gatorade! I wanted to try them but never got around to it, figuring they were nasty... I ended up loving the orange, and the girl gave us extras as we were leaving...
> Good job going to the gym and great job in trying something new!





littlepeppers said:


> If I tell you what cereal it is, you have to promise not to laugh.   I hate cereal, but it is easy to measure & no cooking.
> 
> The Reduced Sugar Frosted Flakes.  I know, I know, I could have a better choice, but it has a 1c serving & I can make it to lunch w/o looking for candy.


There is no right or wrong foods as long as you account for it and track it.  We all have our little food quirks and I have plenty I will not give up 100%!


littlepeppers said:


> Could DH be trying so make sure that I don't lose the weight so he doesn't have to take me to WDW when I reach goal?


Evil Bastages!  


littlepeppers said:


> I haven't even been doing this a full week yet.  I had to remind him that I'm getting older & if he wants me alive to go to WDW that he needs to let me go shower to cool off.


Love that!  Good for him for pushing you to be the best you!! 


gellybean said:


> The gym kicked my butt and I liked it!


Great job and I am glad it will work out for you!!!


Jasperann said:


> How long/many steps is a 5k on the elliptical?  I did it for 25 minutes last night and did 1000 what ever it is that it counts...  I would love to be able to build up to a 5k, since one of my dreams is to run a 5k sometime.
> Great question!  I have no clue!
> 
> 
> I found the stuff on line for WW and my DH made me an excel spread sheet that does all the figuring out of points for me and how many I've used for the week vs day.  [/COLOR]
> So glad he is in your corner and will do what he can!!





acejka said:


> I don't really know how many steps it is, my gym's ellipticals have these little touch screen tvs, and you can change your course background on them, I just switch it over to 5k, its 3.1 miles I think, maybe 3.2. I used to only take me around 30 minutes to do, last night it took 40
> I will let you know when he!! freezes over and I can do that!!!  AMazing!!!





TB'sWidow said:


> Well I didn't get to the gym yesterday but I am proud to say my eating was good.I had an egg on lo-cal honey wheat bread w/lo-cal cheese for lunch I had a salad w/lo-cal dressing and dinner was lean cuisine meal. I also had a banana for a snack. I drink water all day so I'm good there. Finally back to work todayso I'll be able to be busier than I have been. Also hoping to make it to the gym today after work. Mary


Great Job Mary!!! 


Jasperann said:


> I'm not sure that is PG rated...


You are a riot!  I spit my water everywhere!! 



Stacybaeasm said:


> Listen, I can't bring myself to eat "adult" cereal.  I try and try and it ends up getting stale in my cupboard.  Have you tried Fruity Cheerios??  Very good for you AND they taste like Fruit Loops.  I'm psyched to try the chocolate cheerios next!


I have always loved more adult cereals..Grape Nuts being an all time fave!  The only sugar cereal I adore is Frosted Flakes or Fruity Pebbles.

We just don't buy them in this house (sugared cereals) because it is a huge food addiction here for everyone.  The kids would eat cereal all day and night if I let them and Baylor has a big sweet tooth if available in cereal.  Cakes or chocolate he could care less about but cereal he will sniff out a mile away!


Stacybaeasm said:


> I did well yesterday. Tuesdays I have a hard time because I take a night class and the teacher provides snacks after our test every week. Last night I took a See's lollipop with me. It helped with the sweet tooth and I didn't feel deprived.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!


Great idea to ward off a future munchie attack!  Good thinking!!


Jasperann said:


> I have good news... My aunt flow is in town and I'm still showing a loss from Monday of a pound.    That also means that she will come visit on my vacation too though..


Yeah Hoo for you!!


ski_mom said:


> I know I'm really late in joining in, but I'd like to if it's not too late.
> Never!!!
> I've been trying to decide what to do and found this thread.  The same lady is still running the only WW meeting in my town.  I'd thought about driving to another one, but the next closest one for me on a night I can go is about a 35 minute drive.  I'm not saying that I'm not worth it, but I'm hoping if I post here I will still feel accountable.  I do think that I'm going to use the WW program and count points though.  I feel that system really works for me when I do it.


So glad you are here and I am excited you are wanting to beat those food demons down with the support here for good not for now!!  Excited to have you!!


Stacybaeasm said:


> Today is not a good food day so far and I don't see it getting better.  Ever have one of those days where no matter how much/what you eat and drink, you are still hungry?  That's the day I am having.  Already had my bowl of cheerios AND a nutrigrain bar AND some of my lunch. Have you ate any protein and how is your fiber so far???  Oh, AND 2 glasses of water and a can of diet sprite.  And the stomach keeps rumbling.  On top of it, I am now in stress out mode for our trip tomorrow.  Even though we emailed people AND showed them their invoices, several of the parents are now claiming they didn't know they needed to buy separate plane tickets down so I have parents AND some kids who don't have tickets for the trip to Disney tomorrow!!!!!!  It's going to be a long day.



Just do the best you can.  Focus on the priorities and do NOT stress about food today.  That will lead to feeling bad and feeling bad will lead to not being good tomorrow!

Do what you can but do not do it all for them.  Also do not take the blame.  You know what you did and you know what they did not do.  That will lead to shame eating even when you have no reason to be guilty!!!

Just go in the bathroom and scream till the tiles falls off.

Your a theater geek.  They will think you are just being creative!    

If I did it they would think I was loosing my mind!   See how lucky you are!!


----------



## Leash

Through not effort on my part I am doing great on keeping the calories down, I have a stomach virus and can't eat!  Yesterday I tried to eat some bland things and that didn't work so well, not sure if I should count the calories in stuff that didn't actually stay in my system?  So today I am sticking totally to liquids, namely Gatorade so I don't pass out, so I think by the time I feel better I will probably have lost a little weight. 

It's like that line from The Devil Wears Prada - "I'm one stomach flu away from my goal weight"!


----------



## gellybean

Jasperann said:


> I'm so glad to hear you liked the gym!  Are the trainers free at your gym?  Or do you have to pay extra for them?  It is awesome that you've found a gym that will watch your kids while you work out.  I don't think we have anything like that around here.  Except for the YMCA and that is an arm and a leg to join, so that isn't going to happen anytime soon.  When I work out in a gym I have to go to Fitness USA and they have the regular workers that will tell you what to work out on and what to do, then they have the pay for trainers that really kick your butt.  But still no child care.
> 
> The child care was the biggest selling point for me. A friend of mine doesn't wanna do it because they don't have showers. I can wait and shower at home. To each their own I guess. There are trainers around at all times. We got an hour long trainer session yesterday and then you're on your own, with the help of the trainers walking around. You can pay extra for actual trainer sessions but for now, my sister and I are just wanting to actually show up 4 times a week for a month before we invest anymore money, ya know?
> 
> 
> That being said, I did enjoy the cute...er I mean knowledgable trainers showing us how machines work.
> 
> I priced the Y and about had a stroke. Just not something I can commit to until I know I'm truly committed to working out. A friend of mine has a family membership and they love it. But she's more into combat training classes and kick boxing. Something that I'm not ready for. Her girls love the playscape there and they use the indoor pool in the summer. Again not something I'm ready for. Getting into a swimsuit in front of people. Uh no! I figure the Y is a good goal for the future. Then again, this gym is 2 mins from my house, so I'm gonna have a hard time giving it up. Especially locked in at 12.50 a month forEVER!
> 
> 
> You will love the Elliptical when you get too it.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Elliptical!!!  I even bought one for my house because I feel that I work out harder on the Elliptical than any other machine in the whole gym.  lol  I start to sweat within the first 5 minutes and feel like I've worked out after I've finished.  You would think with it in my basement that I would use it more, but I haven't... I plan on using it today again though.  Maybe I can get a routine started here.
> 
> You're gonna kill me. I actually had an elliptical machine for a little over a year. I mean a commercial programmable elliptical machine. That I returned to Costco for money to go to Disney!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. I never learned to love it. It kicked my out of shape butt. And I thought having it at home would make me use it more. Hardly. Part of me wishes I still had it because I could get my two days of cardio in at home, but the other part of me knows that it would never happen. I need to leave the house to commit to working out. At least for now.  for you getting on it at home! That's awesome!!
> 
> I'll have to try the ellipticals again after I build up a bit of endurance!
> 
> I found the stuff on line for WW and my DH made me an excel spread sheet that does all the figuring out of points for me and how many I've used for the week vs day.  I really liked it when I did it.  With you talking about WW all the time I think I might give it a good try again.  It seemed to work really well before.  Someone I work with lost over 80 pounds on it over the course of two years or so, and she is so tiny now.  She says she never even worked out while counting points.  But sometimes I'm not sure if she ate all her points for the day, because she would eat that 0 point soup for lunch and nothing else.  Maybe she just had a big breakfast and dinner?





Weight watchers is a great program. Even the trainers at the gym endorsed it for me as not being a fad diet. But don't starve yourself! 0 point soups sound great but I've never been satisified by them! Of course the more I lose the less points I'll have per day so I'll have to get more creative with my points usage. I try to eat a small point breakfast... instant oatmeal is a great one. Or one scrambled egg and one piece of whole wheat toast, sparing on a light butter spread with the egg. Etc. That leaves me more points for the rest of the day to feel like I'm not starving myself. And we either use the flex points throughout the week or we splurge on Sundays with something we really want, but TRACK it. 

That's so awesome that hubby set you up a spreadsheet. I use the online tracker but DH just uses his head. He'll call me and have me look up some point values if he's eating new food. He has a huge advantage imo because he works at a restaurant. Granted there are pitfalls, but he can have grilled chicken and broccoli or salmon and a salad with low cal dressing and it's all right there for him. Course he has to watch his snacking on an order of onion straws that didn't make it to the table in time or whatever. So there are pros/cons. I, having to cook all my own food, get jealous sometimes though. 

I'd love to talk WW with you  whenever, share recipes! I think Anna is on it too. I can't remember who else!


----------



## gellybean

Leash said:


> Through not effort on my part I am doing great on keeping the calories down, I have a stomach virus and can't eat!  Yesterday I tried to eat some bland things and that didn't work so well, not sure if I should count the calories in stuff that didn't actually stay in my system?  So today I am sticking totally to liquids, namely Gatorade so I don't pass out, so I think by the time I feel better I will probably have lost a little weight.
> 
> It's like that line from The Devil Wears Prada - "I'm one stomach flu away from my goal weight"!



 I lost a ton of weight the last time I had a stomach bug. Like 12 lbs. I was going WOW I was really sick. Until I realized there was a piece of foam under the scale that was preventing it from going down all the way. I threw it away and gained 10 of the 12 lbs back!




Hope you feel better soon!!! Stomach  is no fun. I'd rather have any other illness but stomach bugs. Makes ya wonder how I made it through 2 pregnancies!

 Keep drinking that Gatorade! Hoping the time passes quickly for you!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

gellybean - you are CRACKING ME UP today!!!
Thanks for brightening my day.

And I have a treadmill in the garage collecting dust.  Been there for more than a few years.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Leash said:


> It's like that line from The Devil Wears Prada - "I'm one stomach flu away from my goal weight"!


I can see you now...out licking every disgusting germ filled crevice that Joe Public gets their hands on just to get the flu.  You could write a book..."101 Ways to Get the Pukes."

Step 1 - Stop washing your hands.
Step 2 - When you witness a cougher...go grab their hand before they have a chance to wash.
Step 3 - Visit Clinics under the guise of being a good Samaratain and drop off old magazines only to brethe deeply and inhale the thick germs in the air. 




gellybean said:


> Weight watchers is a great program. Even the trainers at the gym endorsed it for me as not being a fad diet.


Everything has to be a life change and commitment...totally true


Mndisneygirl said:


> And I have a treadmill in the garage collecting dust.  Been there for more than a few years.



Sell it or use it!  Like any thing collecting dust.  
Treadmills, kitchen tools you just "had" to have, old bra's, used false eyelashes, bras that look like used false eyelashes...


----------



## ancestry

Hello everyone!  I hope you don't mind me jumping in here.  I've been lurking for a while but decided it was time to become active and not just lurk.

First Name and Screen name: Allison and Ancestry

What your Goal Is for Fitness: To get into shape and be healthy

Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Anything dairy especially cheese.  I am a cheese addict.  I want cheese on everything - fried cheese, shredded cheese, sliced cheese, cottage cheese, etc.  I also struggle with carbs such as breads and pastas.  I don't particularly care for meat so I often eat dairy and carbs in place of the meat.

Favorite Good Food for You: I do love veggies and fruits.

Favorite Form of Exercise: None!  To be 100% honest, I absolutely hate to exercise which is probably what got me into trouble to begin with.  I however had an opportunity sort of all into my lap.  My youngest kids need to take swimming lesson.  The only place in my area that offers swimming lessons is the YMCA.  Well here it was cheaper to join the Y as a family then to pay for two kids membership and swimming lessons.  So I now have a YMCA membership.  I had my first official workout session with them today and got to learn how to use all of the equipment.  Also I suffered a really bad leg muscle injury years ago and as a result my pelvis is out of alignment creating back pain (I see a chiropractor for this).  I think one of the reasons I hate exercising is because of the inevitable pain I experience.  I'm hoping that between the chiropractor and the trainer at the Y that I can find a way to get into shape while minimizing the pain.

What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: I just want to be able to not stress about clothes not fitting me.  I also want to be able to look at myself in the mirror without feeling the way I do when I look at myself now.

Family: I am married with four kids.  DD age 18 and DS age 14 from my first marriage and DD and DS, age 7, twins from my current marriage.

Oh and I have a lot of weight to lose.  About 100 pounds.  My weight problem started after the birth of my now 7 year old twins (had a very difficult pregnancy).  Prior to that I never really had a weight problem.  Now I am 100 pounds overweight and am statistically obese.


----------



## Leash

gellybean said:


> I lost a ton of weight the last time I had a stomach bug. Like 12 lbs. I was going WOW I was really sick. Until I realized there was a piece of foam under the scale that was preventing it from going down all the way. I threw it away and gained 10 of the 12 lbs back!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!!! Stomach  is no fun. I'd rather have any other illness but stomach bugs. Makes ya wonder how I made it through 2 pregnancies!
> 
> Keep drinking that Gatorade! Hoping the time passes quickly for you!



I know what you mean, I still can't decide if a stomach bug or a migraine is worse but right now the stomach bug is wining. 

I went into work yesterday but left at lunch so I could be sick at home rather than the office. I tried coming in again today but still feel lousy so am going home at lunch again. When I spoke to my boss she actually asked if I had taken a pregnancy test!


----------



## Leash

Dizneydawn said:


> I can see you now...out licking every disgusting germ filled crevice that Joe Public gets their hands on just to get the flu.  You could write a book..."101 Ways to Get the Pukes."
> 
> Step 1 - Stop washing your hands.
> Step 2 - When you witness a cougher...go grab their hand before they have a chance to wash.
> Step 3 - Visit Clinics under the guise of being a good Samaratain and drop off old magazines only to brethe deeply and inhale the thick germs in the air.



Let's hope I don't get that bad! I think this could be a new tool in my not eating junk war. I should eat some junk food that will make me sick so the next time I want to eat that food I associate it with throwing up and viola I so do not want to eat that food anymore. 
That actually happened with a couple of foods from when I was a kid. I got food poisioning from a pot pie and to this day I cannot eat pot pies, same thing with Philly cheese steaks, I have a vivid memory of carrying around a bottle of Pepto after eating that cheese steak.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

That's one of the things I missed about my stomach hurting all the time.  Yes, I was in pain and yes, I would throw up at the worst possible moments (ever try to leave a booth quietly during a song and know you have 65 seconds to get back before you miss a cue???)  BUT I was losing a lot of weight because nothing sounded good or stayed in my stomach.  I was existing on bagels and rice.  Not healthy in any way but still, the scale was pleasant.  However, I decided I had to be a grown up and get the stomach fixed (still working on that) but I can eat more foods now so I do and I am not losing as much as I should.

I'm still struggling with today.  Went out to lunch with a coworker to finalize our disney stuff and ended up with a patty melt and fries.  I think I will stick to soup for dinner so the day isn't a total loss.  And of course, for the next 6 days, I am in Disney so I KNOW I won't be eating perfectly.  I just have to try to remember, you can't win every battle but you can win the war.  It's a life long change and a marathon to the goal line, not a quick fix and a sprint.


----------



## TB'sWidow

Jasperann said:


> You sound like you are doing great!  Even without the gym yesterday.
> Where do you get lo-cal honey wheat bread?  Is it a certain brand?  I like the Flat out Bread (it is really like a wrap).  I cook up some chicken and wrap it up in the flat out bread with some lettuce and a tiny bit of cheese and it fills me up for a while (I also eat a yogurt with it).
> 
> I seen this lady on the news that tried out for Biggest Loser and made it almost on the show.  She said while she was waiting for the show to start she put on another 15 pounds...  Well when she didn't make the final cut she was really upset.  She decided to do it on her own.  She ate two lean cuisine meals a day.  One for lunch and one for dinner.  She had fiber one for breakfast and she ate fruit and veggies for her three snacks a day.  She lost a huge amount of weight in about a year or so.  She said that having the lean cuisines with the correct portions helped her understand what she was suppose to eat.  I thought the story was amazing and attempted it.  I found that although the meals were the correct portions I didn't want to eat them all the time, so it didn't work out for me.  But your post made me think of that.  I guess because before I had seen her on the news I never even thought of eating one of those meals for dinner.  I always eat them for lunch though.



The brand of lo-cal honey wheat is Nature's own it is 40 cal a slice believe it was alot of trial and error finding a good lo-cal bread. I'm not one of those people who can give up certain foods> i have to find alterantives that can work for me.I am a big bread,pasta and red meat eater,so I really have trouble adapting to those fad diets. That's why I'm trying my own thing and see how it goes. i don't eat ww or lean cuisines everyday but I do incorporate them into my life. Mary


----------



## o2cre8

It's only day 3 for me. i realize that I need to work on balancing my meals.  Like having a combination of carbs, fats and protein.  but really, I'm just panicking inside.  What if this doesn't work.  it's happened before and i just give up. what if the excersizing and watching what I eat doesn't make me loose anything. what if i end up gaining!! I know myself, i'll just want to give up and pig out.  Someone here I think posted that she needs to see a loss of 5 pounds and then she'll be ok.  Me too, I feel the same way. I have no patience, how am i going to do this??? 
also, i'm trying really hard to make sure to have about the 1200 calories that i think i'm supposed to.  but i still don't understand the calorie thing.  what if i miraculously wasn't so hungry one day, should i still force myself to have that amount of calories?  i really thought the key to loosing weight was excersizing and cutting calories.  normally i'm ALWAYS starving, would it be so bad to have less calories on some days.

Also, what do you think about breakfast. that is the only time i don't normally have an appetite, but I've been making myself have some high fiber cereal.  Please is there any way to jump start my weight loss?? I'm so desperate to loose!!!!!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

o2cre8 said:


> It's only day 3 for me. i realize that I need to work on balancing my meals.  Like having a combination of carbs, fats and protein.  but really, I'm just panicking inside.  What if this doesn't work.  it's happened before and i just give up. what if the excersizing and watching what I eat doesn't make me loose anything. what if i end up gaining!! I know myself, i'll just want to give up and pig out.  Someone here I think posted that she needs to see a loss of 5 pounds and then she'll be ok.  Me too, I feel the same way. I have no patience, how am i going to do this???
> also, i'm trying really hard to make sure to have about the 1200 calories that i think i'm supposed to.  but i still don't understand the calorie thing.  what if i miraculously wasn't so hungry one day, should i still force myself to have that amount of calories?  i really thought the key to loosing weight was excersizing and cutting calories.  normally i'm ALWAYS starving, would it be so bad to have less calories on some days.
> 
> Also, what do you think about breakfast. that is the only time i don't normally have an appetite, but I've been making myself have some high fiber cereal.  Please is there any way to jump start my weight loss?? I'm so desperate to loose!!!!!



I'm not an expert by any stretch of the imagination but I can tell you what I've read and experienced.  You need to eat a certain number of calories every day or your body goes into starvation mode.  We are programmed to survive, no matter what.  If our body thinks it isn't going to get the fuel it needs, it will hold on to everything it does manage to take in.  So, if you don't eat enough for several days, you are not going to lose as much weight because your body will hang on to it.  Now, I don't think a day here or there is going to make a difference, but I don't know.

As for breakfast, I've read studies that show that people who eat breakfast tend to a)weigh less than people who don't and b) tend to lose more weight than people who don't.  Our bodies need a jump start after not eating for several hours.  However, I do think you could break up breakfast into a couple of smaller snack size meals.  For instance, eat a small protein and fruit at one point and then eat a small dairy and protein a few hours later.

Hang in there.  Getting started is tough and breaking your body out of habits is even tougher.  I read somewhere that our body can "learn" to be at a certain weight.  To break out of that learning pattern requires a lot.  Focus on eating well and getting some excercise and don't worry about the scale right away.  I know it's hard.  We're goal oriented.  Maybe change your goal for the month to have nothing to do with scale numbers and more to do with what you eat, when you eat, drinking water, excercising, something like that.  Do it for a month and then see what happens.  No matter what, we are all here for you.  We can be a sounding board, listen to you vent, be a cheerleader, whatever you need!


----------



## Dizneydawn

ancestry said:


> Hello everyone!  I hope you don't mind me jumping in here.  I've been lurking for a while but decided it was time to become active and not just lurk.
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Allison and Ancestry
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Anything dairy especially cheese.  I am a cheese addict.  I want cheese on everything - fried cheese, shredded cheese, sliced cheese, cottage cheese, etc.  I also struggle with carbs such as breads and pastas.  I don't particularly care for meat so I often eat dairy and carbs in place of the meat.
> This is so me and the meats I like are not fish so always carry fat but at least it is a natural fat and not processed food fat!
> Oh and I have a lot of weight to lose.  About 100 pounds.  My weight problem started after the birth of my now 7 year old twins (had a very difficult pregnancy).  Prior to that I never really had a weight problem.  Now I am 100 pounds overweight and am statistically obese.


So glad you came here and again - I just feel so blessed we can get a diverse bunch of prople here with all different backgrounds to unite in one common goal and that is a healthier us!


Leash said:


> I should eat some junk food that will make me sick so the next time I want to eat that food I associate it with throwing up and viola I so do not want to eat that food anymore.
> That actually happened with a couple of foods from when I was a kid. I got food poisioning from a pot pie and to this day I cannot eat pot pies, same thing with Philly cheese steaks, I have a vivid memory of carrying around a bottle of Pepto after eating that cheese steak.


I have a friend who got drunk in HS the night of his 17th b-day on peach Schnapps.

His dad knew what happened when he found the empty bottles behind the house and decided to teach him a lesson.

He woke his hiny up at 7 am, made him do a bunch of field work (lived on a farm) and told him if he puked he would have to eat it.  Then at 11:30 drove him to the nearest house (about a mile away) and dropped him off.  Told him that Mom would have food ready at Noon sharp and he better not be late.

When Todd got there, sweating and feeling like crud from running and hurling the whole way, he was greeted to lunch.

PEACH pie and Peach jam on bread.

Todd did not drink again for the rest of high school and all of us who are still friends send him Gag gifts on his birthday every year.  He gets a ton of Georgia memorabilia! 




Stacybaeasm said:


> I'm still struggling with today.  Went out to lunch with a coworker to finalize our disney stuff and ended up with a patty melt and fries.  I think I will stick to soup for dinner so the day isn't a total loss.  And of course, for the next 6 days, I am in Disney so I KNOW I won't be eating perfectly.


Think of this as a play...many scenes and much dialoge before the finale!


TB'sWidow said:


> The brand of lo-cal honey wheat is Nature's own it is 40 cal a slice believe it was alot of trial and error finding a good lo-cal bread.


Thanks for posting it.


o2cre8 said:


> Like having a combination of carbs, fats and protein.  but really, I'm just panicking inside.  What if this doesn't work.  it's happened before and i just give up. what if the excersizing and watching what I eat doesn't make me loose anything. what if i end up gaining!! !!!


One thing a doctor I see said to me that was very profound was this.

"If I lock someone in a room with only fruits and veggies and good protein...they will loose weight.  It is impossible not to loose weight."

So believe in yourself.  If it takes 8 months or 1 year - this is long term.  Breathe!  Track and always eat enough to fuel your body and make sure it is the right things.  Maybe seeing a nutritionist would be helpful also.  I feel panicked the most when I feel non informed.

Go see sparkpeople today also...TONS of info on foods for you...the more informed you are the better you will feel about your choices!!!  


STACY...HAVE FUN IN DISNEY!!!


----------



## dislvr74

> Someone here I think posted that she needs to see a loss of 5 pounds and then she'll be ok.



I think I said that. I've been losing and regaining the same 2 pounds for years! I know that if I can get over that hump, I will be able to stick with this. 

What seems to be working for me is eating more than 1,200 calories right now. As discussed earlier in this thread, eating healthy calories is just as important and eating the right number of calories, so I'm not going to get into that. I simply cannot function on 1,200 calories and it seems to slow down my weight loss. I am experimenting with my daily calorie goal, but so far (keep in mind that "so far" = three days), 1,600 calories seems perfect for me. I haven't been starving and I haven't gone on a binge after eating too little for a few days. I figure that I was eating almost 3,000 calories a day before I starting thinking about what I was putting in my body. Eating 1,600 calories is obviously much better. I also give myself extra calories when I work out. I use www.livestrong.com to track all of this. I did weigh myself this morning and I have lost 1 pound over the last three days. So, I think I may have found my "sweet spot" for calories. Oh, and I try to get at least 20% of my calories from lean protein. I need that to recover from running. Anyway, what I am trying to say is that you might need to experiment a little to find your sweet spot and you will probably have to keep adjusting that. 

Finally, I refuse to set a short-term weight goal. My goal for this week is to track my calories for the entire week. This is really hard for me to do and it will feel like an accomplishment when I do it. If I lose weight, so much the better. But, I know that if I don't see a loss and I was trying to meet a 2 pound per week goal, I would probably just say forget it. I think that using different goals will be better for me.


----------



## o2cre8

I signed up on sparkpeople.  There is so much info, i'm trying to figure it all out.  But it does look like an amazing site. 

For people who are counting calories, what do you do if you have a food that you can't figure out calories for?  i made spagetti and meatballs for dinner tonight for the family.  I would have some I think, but i have no idea how many calories would be in the meatballs.  what do you do in this kind of situation?  There is ketchup, cranberry sauce and brown sugar in the sauce.  Maybe I should just make myself something safe like eggs?  any ideas???

By the way i keep just googling calories in  sliced turkey breast, calories in......

Also, on sparkpeople, they made this menu plan for me I think. but the cereal that i had wasn't on there.  so i tried to put in the info for a food that wasn't listed, but it didn't work.  There was also no place for me to just put in the calories on my own.  hope i'm making sense.  i really have to play around with that site.  it looks too good , not to.

anyway gota run, homework time w/ the kids........


----------



## Jasperann

TB'sWidow said:


> The brand of lo-cal honey wheat is Nature's own it is 40 cal a slice believe it was alot of trial and error finding a good lo-cal bread. I'm not one of those people who can give up certain foods> i have to find alterantives that can work for me.I am a big bread,pasta and red meat eater,so I really have trouble adapting to those fad diets. That's why I'm trying my own thing and see how it goes. i don't eat ww or lean cuisines everyday but I do incorporate them into my life. Mary



That sounds really yummy... I'm going to have to look for it.  That is one of my life style changes that stuck from last time.  I love Wheat bread (the real kind) and think that white bread taste really bland.  Have you tried the pasta that has the extra fiber in it?  I really like that too.  I love pasta and can not imagine not eating it.  You actually sound just like me in the eating department.  I can not do fad diets they don't work for me.  Especially one that says no bread, pasta, red meat... ect.



Stacybaeasm said:


> That's one of the things I missed about my stomach hurting all the time.  Yes, I was in pain and yes, I would throw up at the worst possible moments (ever try to leave a booth quietly during a song and know you have 65 seconds to get back before you miss a cue???)  BUT I was losing a lot of weight because nothing sounded good or stayed in my stomach.  I was existing on bagels and rice.  Not healthy in any way but still, the scale was pleasant.  However, I decided I had to be a grown up and get the stomach fixed (still working on that) but I can eat more foods now so I do and I am not losing as much as I should.
> 
> I'm still struggling with today.  Went out to lunch with a coworker to finalize our disney stuff and ended up with a patty melt and fries.  I think I will stick to soup for dinner so the day isn't a total loss.  And of course, for the next 6 days, I am in Disney so I KNOW I won't be eating perfectly.  I just have to try to remember, you can't win every battle but you can win the war.  It's a life long change and a marathon to the goal line, not a quick fix and a sprint.



Have fun at Disney!  I'm so excited for you!   No one is perfect and as long as you jump right back on the horse when you get back you will be fine.  Just try to drink an extra water a day while there.  



Leash said:


> Let's hope I don't get that bad! I think this could be a new tool in my not eating junk war. I should eat some junk food that will make me sick so the next time I want to eat that food I associate it with throwing up and viola I so do not want to eat that food anymore.
> That actually happened with a couple of foods from when I was a kid. I got food poisioning from a pot pie and to this day I cannot eat pot pies, same thing with Philly cheese steaks, I have a vivid memory of carrying around a bottle of Pepto after eating that cheese steak.



 I have foods that are like that.  I was eating one of those prepackaged pies with the fillings that hostess makes, and I took a bit and there were bugs inside it.    I can't even look at those with out feeling ill.  In fact I'm pretty sure that is why I stay away from all those kinds of things... so I guess it was a good thing?  Just didn't feel like it at the time.



o2cre8 said:


> It's only day 3 for me. i realize that I need to work on balancing my meals.  Like having a combination of carbs, fats and protein.  but really, I'm just panicking inside.  What if this doesn't work.  it's happened before and i just give up. what if the excersizing and watching what I eat doesn't make me loose anything. what if i end up gaining!! I know myself, i'll just want to give up and pig out.  Someone here I think posted that she needs to see a loss of 5 pounds and then she'll be ok.  Me too, I feel the same way. I have no patience, how am i going to do this???
> also, i'm trying really hard to make sure to have about the 1200 calories that i think i'm supposed to.  but i still don't understand the calorie thing.  what if i miraculously wasn't so hungry one day, should i still force myself to have that amount of calories?  i really thought the key to loosing weight was excersizing and cutting calories.  normally i'm ALWAYS starving, would it be so bad to have less calories on some days.
> 
> Also, what do you think about breakfast. that is the only time i don't normally have an appetite, but I've been making myself have some high fiber cereal.  Please is there any way to jump start my weight loss?? I'm so desperate to loose!!!!!



Pick one meal or thing to change.  Work on that for a month or a few weeks until you have it down.  My example is up until two weeks ago I would drink 'a lot' of coke everyday.  I picked that to take out of my life (except for special occasions like a dinner out or something).  I have decided today that because I feel stable with not having the coke now I can move onto something else.  I have picked to focus on eating a better breakfast.  After I have that down I will move onto lunch and so on.  Eventually I will be where I want to be.  It is all the small steps that will lead you to where you want to be.  Don't try to change to much at once, I'm pretty sure most people would rebel at that.



Dizneydawn said:


> So glad you came here and again - I just feel so blessed we can get a diverse bunch of prople here with all different backgrounds to unite in one common goal and that is a healthier us!
> 
> I have a friend who got drunk in HS the night of his 17th b-day on peach Schnapps.
> 
> His dad knew what happened when he found the empty bottles behind the house and decided to teach him a lesson.
> 
> He woke his hiny up at 7 am, made him do a bunch of field work (lived on a farm) and told him if he puked he would have to eat it.  Then at 11:30 drove him to the nearest house (about a mile away) and dropped him off.  Told him that Mom would have food ready at Noon sharp and he better not be late.
> 
> When Todd got there, sweating and feeling like crud from running and hurling the whole way, he was greeted to lunch.
> 
> PEACH pie and Peach jam on bread.
> 
> Todd did not drink again for the rest of high school and all of us who are still friends send him Gag gifts on his birthday every year.  He gets a ton of Georgia memorabilia!
> 
> So so funny!  I would do something like this to my kids if they decided to do something so silly.
> 
> 
> Think of this as a play...many scenes and much dialoge before the finale!
> Exactly!  You also have to learn all of your lines before you can complete the play.






dislvr74 said:


> I think I said that. I've been losing and regaining the same 2 pounds for years! I know that if I can get over that hump, I will be able to stick with this.
> 
> You will get over that hump!  There is no IF about it!
> 
> 
> Finally, I refuse to set a short-term weight goal. My goal for this week is to track my calories for the entire week. This is really hard for me to do and it will feel like an accomplishment when I do it. If I lose weight, so much the better. But, I know that if I don't see a loss and I was trying to meet a 2 pound per week goal, I would probably just say forget it. I think that using different goals will be better for me.



I am starting to think that approach would be best for me as well.  Because when I say I want to loose X amount of weight by what ever date, I will quit if I don't make it.  Which is silly and kinda like driving backwards.  I'm not sure what makes me do it.


I did the elliptical for 30 minutes today!  Which was 5 minutes longer than yesterday.  It was all thanks to Gellybean say that she was going to the gym today to do 30 minutes of cardio!  I figured if she could drive to the gym and do it, that I could walk to my basement and do the same.  So Thanks a Bunch!    After my legs were dead from the elliptical I decided I needed to go outside and shovel off our driveway.  Because Eric has to change the brakes in our van before our trip and most of the driveway had snow/ice covering it.  So I got all of the snow and ice off of the driveway and hopefully it will dry when the sun comes out tomorrow.   But now that I've done all that I feel pretty tired...  

So I'm off to cook dinner and watch American Idol tonight.    Have a great night everyone!


----------



## Jasperann

o2cre8 said:


> I signed up on sparkpeople.  There is so much info, i'm trying to figure it all out.  But it does look like an amazing site.
> 
> For people who are counting calories, what do you do if you have a food that you can't figure out calories for?  i made spagetti and meatballs for dinner tonight for the family.  I would have some I think, but i have no idea how many calories would be in the meatballs.  what do you do in this kind of situation?  There is ketchup, cranberry sauce and brown sugar in the sauce.  Maybe I should just make myself something safe like eggs?  any ideas???
> 
> Use a small plate.  It will look like you are eating more than you are and you will feel full.  But when I make homemade stuff, I measure what I put into it and write down the calories for each thing.  Then I add them up and divide that by however many servings there are.  For meatballs I would divided the total calories for everything I put into it and the meat by how many meatballs I made.  Then you would know how many calories each meatball is.  Then you just measure a serving of spaghetti (which is more when it has absorbed water... I found a conversion once online by typing it into a google search)  I know that sounds like a ton to do when making a food, but once you make the food and you log it on spark or where ever you go then you will never have to add it up again unless you change what you put into the stuff.  I make almost the same type of things all the time, so I have like 20 things that are in my calorie counter.  (I just have to get back onto the site and start logging again)  Hope that helped at least a little bit.
> 
> By the way i keep just googling calories in  sliced turkey breast, calories in......
> 
> Also, on sparkpeople, they made this menu plan for me I think. but the cereal that i had wasn't on there.  so i tried to put in the info for a food that wasn't listed, but it didn't work.  There was also no place for me to just put in the calories on my own.  hope i'm making sense.  i really have to play around with that site.  it looks too good , not to.
> 
> anyway gota run, homework time w/ the kids........



I use http://www.my-calorie-counter.com/calorie_counter.asp and fatsecret.com  Those are really good sites to log your own calories.  I believe that fatsecret even has an application that can be downloaded to an I-pod touch and I-phone.  I will have to look at my I-pod when my daughter releases it and see if that is the one I'm thinking of.  It is handy to have when you aren't at home to track your calories.


----------



## gellybean

ancestry said:


> Hello everyone!  I hope you don't mind me jumping in here.  I've been lurking for a while but decided it was time to become active and not just lurk.
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Allison and Ancestry
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: To get into shape and be healthy
> 
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Anything dairy especially cheese.  I am a cheese addict.  I want cheese on everything - fried cheese, shredded cheese, sliced cheese, cottage cheese, etc.  I also struggle with carbs such as breads and pastas.  I don't particularly care for meat so I often eat dairy and carbs in place of the meat.
> 
> Favorite Good Food for You: I do love veggies and fruits.
> 
> Favorite Form of Exercise: None!  To be 100% honest, I absolutely hate to exercise which is probably what got me into trouble to begin with.  I however had an opportunity sort of all into my lap.  My youngest kids need to take swimming lesson.  The only place in my area that offers swimming lessons is the YMCA.  Well here it was cheaper to join the Y as a family then to pay for two kids membership and swimming lessons.  So I now have a YMCA membership.  I had my first official workout session with them today and got to learn how to use all of the equipment.  Also I suffered a really bad leg muscle injury years ago and as a result my pelvis is out of alignment creating back pain (I see a chiropractor for this).  I think one of the reasons I hate exercising is because of the inevitable pain I experience.  I'm hoping that between the chiropractor and the trainer at the Y that I can find a way to get into shape while minimizing the pain.
> 
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: I just want to be able to not stress about clothes not fitting me.  I also want to be able to look at myself in the mirror without feeling the way I do when I look at myself now.
> 
> Family: I am married with four kids.  DD age 18 and DS age 14 from my first marriage and DD and DS, age 7, twins from my current marriage.
> 
> Oh and I have a lot of weight to lose.  About 100 pounds.  My weight problem started after the birth of my now 7 year old twins (had a very difficult pregnancy).  Prior to that I never really had a weight problem.  Now I am 100 pounds overweight and am statistically obese.




 Aboard!! I love that you live in Gray, Maine. My son's name is Grayson!! I'm so gonna have to use that as an excuse to vacation in Maine one of these days! 

I like meat but catch myself going all day without eating protein! So I too try to supplement with cheese ! LOVE me some cheese!

That's awesome that you stumbled into a Y membership!! Good luck finding the right combination of workouts that will work around your injury! That was the first thing they kept asking us last night, if we had any history of injuries and that we had to say something immediately if anything hurt!!! 

Good luck!!!! 



Leash said:


> Let's hope I don't get that bad! I think this could be a new tool in my not eating junk war. I should eat some junk food that will make me sick so the next time I want to eat that food I associate it with throwing up and viola I so do not want to eat that food anymore.
> That actually happened with a couple of foods from when I was a kid. I got food poisioning from a pot pie and to this day I cannot eat pot pies, same thing with Philly cheese steaks, I have a vivid memory of carrying around a bottle of Pepto after eating that cheese steak.



I used to crave chinese food, mainly Pei Wei at least once a week. And didn't order stir fry non fried stuff with brown rice and edamame either... Just sayin'. I woke up with a stomach bug one night after having it, about a year ago, and I've had Pei Wei maybe 3 times since?

I did the same thing with double chocolate chip cookies, spaghetti squash and dirty rice!  Not all in the same sickness  But yeah. Can't eat those foods now either. My sister had it happen with pizza and my dad can't eat hot dogs anymore. 

I almost wish we had a warning about stomach bugs so we could eat something that we CRAVE all the time and then get sick after that so we could pick and choose what we don't crave anymore! 



Stacybaeasm said:


> That's one of the things I missed about my stomach hurting all the time.  Yes, I was in pain and yes, I would throw up at the worst possible moments (ever try to leave a booth quietly during a song and know you have 65 seconds to get back before you miss a cue???)  BUT I was losing a lot of weight because nothing sounded good or stayed in my stomach.  I was existing on bagels and rice.  Not healthy in any way but still, the scale was pleasant.  However, I decided I had to be a grown up and get the stomach fixed (still working on that) but I can eat more foods now so I do and I am not losing as much as I should.
> 
> I'm still struggling with today.  Went out to lunch with a coworker to finalize our disney stuff and ended up with a patty melt and fries.  I think I will stick to soup for dinner so the day isn't a total loss.  And of course, for the next 6 days, I am in Disney so I KNOW I won't be eating perfectly.  I just have to try to remember, you can't win every battle but you can win the war.  It's a life long change and a marathon to the goal line, not a quick fix and a sprint.



Have fun in Disney!!!!!! And you are so right, you can't win every battle. Forgiveness is big thing fo me. Forgiving myself and then moving on and starting again, not giving up because I fell off the wagon. 

 that your trip is here!! 



o2cre8 said:


> It's only day 3 for me. i realize that I need to work on balancing my meals.  Like having a combination of carbs, fats and protein.  but really, I'm just panicking inside.  What if this doesn't work.  it's happened before and i just give up. what if the excersizing and watching what I eat doesn't make me loose anything. what if i end up gaining!! I know myself, i'll just want to give up and pig out.  Someone here I think posted that she needs to see a loss of 5 pounds and then she'll be ok.  Me too, I feel the same way. I have no patience, how am i going to do this???
> also, i'm trying really hard to make sure to have about the 1200 calories that i think i'm supposed to.  but i still don't understand the calorie thing.  what if i miraculously wasn't so hungry one day, should i still force myself to have that amount of calories?  i really thought the key to loosing weight was excersizing and cutting calories.  normally i'm ALWAYS starving, would it be so bad to have less calories on some days.
> 
> Also, what do you think about breakfast. that is the only time i don't normally have an appetite, but I've been making myself have some high fiber cereal.  Please is there any way to jump start my weight loss?? I'm so desperate to loose!!!!!



You definitely need to eat all your calories alotted. Like previous poster said your body has to know that you aren't starving on a deserted island somewhere. On WW we have to eat our points for the day. Shaving points off isn't a way to lose faster. It's a balance. Work enough that our body burns, eat enough our body doesn't shut down, don't eat too much so we undo the work we do get in, even if it's walking up a flight of stairs. 

One thing I had to accept, is so what if I don't lose anything? I'm no worse off than I am not trying. Because I do that... scared to try because if I try and fail, then I am a failure not just someone that isn't trying. 

We are here for you!!!! I'm so glad you vented on the boards about your day. I hope it helped to just get it off your chest!!! 

I've had nutritionists and the trainer yesterday recommend 5-6 smaller meals a day. It makes it easier to get all your calories in, cus let's face it, sometimes it's hard to get calories in when you aren't eating high calorie foods. And it keeps your metabolism at a steady rate all day instead of ups and downs. That might be something easier for you to try. 


Glad you found the website. Any step is a step in the right direction to start with! 

You can do this!!!!! 



Jasperann said:


> I have foods that are like that.  I was eating one of those prepackaged pies with the fillings that hostess makes, and I took a bit and there were bugs inside it.    I can't even look at those with out feeling ill.  In fact I'm pretty sure that is why I stay away from all those kinds of things... so I guess it was a good thing?  Just didn't feel like it at the time.
> 
> 
> Ok that's just nasssssssssssty!!! Ew EW EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!
> 
> 
> Pick one meal or thing to change.  Work on that for a month or a few weeks until you have it down.  My example is up until two weeks ago I would drink 'a lot' of coke everyday.  I picked that to take out of my life (except for special occasions like a dinner out or something).  I have decided today that because I feel stable with not having the coke now I can move onto something else.  I have picked to focus on eating a better breakfast.  After I have that down I will move onto lunch and so on.  Eventually I will be where I want to be.  It is all the small steps that will lead you to where you want to be.  Don't try to change to much at once, I'm pretty sure most people would rebel at that.
> 
> 
> Great advice my fellow Amy!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am starting to think that approach would be best for me as well.  Because when I say I want to loose X amount of weight by what ever date, I will quit if I don't make it.  Which is silly and kinda like driving backwards.  I'm not sure what makes me do it.
> 
> I did the elliptical for 30 minutes today!  Which was 5 minutes longer than yesterday.  It was all thanks to Gellybean say that she was going to the gym today to do 30 minutes of cardio!  I figured if she could drive to the gym and do it, that I could walk to my basement and do the same.  So Thanks a Bunch!    After my legs were dead from the elliptical I decided I needed to go outside and shovel off our driveway.  Because Eric has to change the brakes in our van before our trip and most of the driveway had snow/ice covering it.  So I got all of the snow and ice off of the driveway and hopefully it will dry when the sun comes out tomorrow.   But now that I've done all that I feel pretty tired...
> 
> So I'm off to cook dinner and watch American Idol tonight.    Have a great night everyone!




Awww!!!  Glad you were motivated to get on that sucker!!!! You go girl!!!! 

I'm leaving soon to get my cardio in for the day and I can't believe I'm about to type this, but I'm actually looking forward to it!!!!!!!!!!!




I keep waiting for the bubble to burst, ya know?


I thought I would fall asleep immediately last night but I don't think my brain knew what to do with all that oxygen. 

I laid there with my mind racing for a good hour! But the sleep I did get was very restful. Just another perk I guess. 

Catch y'all after I work out and watch American Idol on DVR. If that kid that sang Paula Abdul's Straight Up w acoustic guitar doesn't make it, I'm gonna boycott!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Tracking on target pretty much!  Fat a bit over but everything else looks good!  I also found a great new cheese for my fellow cheese lovers...Snofrisk.

It is a goat(80%) and cow (20%) cheese from Norway.  Like cream cheese but way better!!  Awesome w/ celery!!!

1 oz is 70 calories.


----------



## dislvr74

I can't believe I am about to type this...

I discovered the most awesome cardio machine at the gym tonight! I work out at our campus rec center, which is HUGE, and there are all of these different/unusual cardio machines tucked into corners and among the typical treadmills and bikes. Anyway, I was doing a little cross training on the bike and noticed the woman across the way from me was on a machine that was like a stair climber, but the foot pads went to the side and up - kind of like skating. I have no idea what this thing is called, but it was fun, had a TV to watch, and really targeted my rear end, adductors, and abductors, all of which I need to work on to improve my running. Now I am actually looking forward to my next cross training work out instead of dreading it. I'm running on Friday and Sunday, so it won't be until Tuesday.

Stayed on target with calories today, but was a little high on fat and a little low on protein. Going to try to get a better balance tomorrow.


----------



## gellybean

Mndisneygirl said:


> gellybean - you are CRACKING ME UP today!!!
> Thanks for brightening my day.
> 
> And I have a treadmill in the garage collecting dust.  Been there for more than a few years.




Awww!! Glad to provide some chuckles!!! 



dislvr74 said:


> I can't believe I am about to type this...
> 
> I discovered the most awesome cardio machine at the gym tonight! I work out at our campus rec center, which is HUGE, and there are all of these different/unusual cardio machines tucked into corners and among the typical treadmills and bikes. Anyway, I was doing a little cross training on the bike and noticed the woman across the way from me was on a machine that was like a stair climber, but the foot pads went to the side and up - kind of like skating. I have no idea what this thing is called, but it was fun, had a TV to watch, and really targeted my rear end, adductors, and abductors, all of which I need to work on to improve my running. Now I am actually looking forward to my next cross training work out instead of dreading it. I'm running on Friday and Sunday, so it won't be until Tuesday.
> 
> Stayed on target with calories today, but was a little high on fat and a little low on protein. Going to try to get a better balance tomorrow.



Awesome!!! It's always great to find a machine that you enjoy!!! Congrats! 





I did 6 miles on the stationary bike... I'm not sure what else to call it because there were two types of bikes... I was on the kind that sits lower to the ground and the pedals are in front instead of below you. Anyway... I did 6 miles in 40 mins. 


I have absolutely no idea if that's a good time... probably isn't. But I thought it was frickin awesome that I a) did 40 mins of anything cardio wise and b) that I biked the equivalent of 6 miles!!


 


Tomorrow will be our first day using the weights without a trainer!!! I was trying to spy on other people as they used the machines to figure out how they work since we didn't cover that many of them. 

I did ok on points today, about to finish tracking for the day. I went to McDonald's with a friend, her girls and my boys this afternoon. I split a 10 piece nuggets with the boys. I had 3 nuggets and very few fries. I moved the fries to another table so the boys could eat them but I wouldn't sit there and graize unconciously. 

I had 1/2 a banana, 1 slice of cheese, 1 slice of turkey and 5 Sun chips before my work out. Wasn't making that mistake again.

Then I came home and had a turkey and muenster sandwich (thought about Sunshine Seasons  ) on 1/3 of a baguette with 1/2 a serving of Sun chips and 1/2 a serving of baked lays!!

Good luck tomorrow everyone!!!!!


----------



## ancestry

> I discovered the most awesome cardio machine at the gym tonight! I work out at our campus rec center, which is HUGE, and there are all of these different/unusual cardio machines tucked into corners and among the typical treadmills and bikes. Anyway, I was doing a little cross training on the bike and noticed the woman across the way from me was on a machine that was like a stair climber, but the foot pads went to the side and up - kind of like skating. I have no idea what this thing is called, but it was fun, had a TV to watch, and really targeted my rear end, adductors, and abductors, all of which I need to work on to improve my running.



Cool!  I found a machine yesterday as well that I hadn't seen before.  It sounds somewhat similar to what you described.  I tried it as well and it kicked my booty but it did give the sensation of skating.  I loved the was a non-impact kind of workout.  I'm hoping to go back today and I'll have to see what the name of the machine is.  I wonder if we found the same one?


----------



## ancestry

> I did 6 miles on the stationary bike... I'm not sure what else to call it because there were two types of bikes... I was on the kind that sits lower to the ground and the pedals are in front instead of below you. Anyway... I did 6 miles in 40 mins.



I think this is awesome!  I don't think I can last even five minutes on a bike work out at this point.  lol!  Congratulations!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Found some ideas to share - I struggle with ideas on what to eat with my old habbits and learning low fat and then getting enough carbs/protein etc in my diet...here are some examples for a 1300 calorie a day plan with the right balance.

(1300 Calorie)
When selecting a low fat diet plan, make sure you are consuming a balanced and complete diet. Your assignment is to set realistic and attainable weight loss and diet goals. Start by following the simple guidelines below. 

Nutritional and Low Fat Diet Guidelines

Commit to consuming 4 - 6 small meals and snacks everyday.

To succeed, you must plan ahead by packing your foods the night before. Thus, you should always have fresh and low-fat foods around.

Keep it simple. Don't get too caught up on the specifics or your diet. Start by simply just counting calories.

Eat your foods slower.

Make healthier food selections like fruits, vegetables, whole grain cereals, and beans, low-fat or nonfat dairy products, low fat meats, fish and skinless poultry.

Avoid foods that are high in fat and calories.

Avoid foods that are high in sugars such as pastries, candy bars, pies and candy.

Use a variety of fruits and vegetables in your nutrition plan. Start by trying to eat 5 total vegetable and fruit servings every single day. 
Here is a sample low fat diet plan (1300 calories).

Breakfast 
 Amount Item Protein Carbs Fats Calories 
 12 ounces coffee-w/caffeine 0.40 1.40 0.00 8.00 
 1 each Bagel-plain, Lenders Bake Shop 8.00 42.00 2.00 210.00 
 2 tbsp Peanut butter- creamy 8.60 5.70 16.40 190.00 
 1 tbsp Cream, fluid, half and half 0.44 0.65 1.73 19.55 
 Total: 17.44 49.74 20.12 427.55 
AM Snack 
 1 each apple-medium with peel 0.30 21.10 0.0 81.00 
 Total: 0.30 21.10 0.0 81.00 
Lunch 
 3 ounces chicken breast/ white meat 26.40 0.00 3.00 140.25 
 12 ounces Coca cola- diet w/ caffeine 0.00 0.40 0.00 0.00 
 .25 cup Croutons-plain 9.00 5.50 0.50 30.50 
 1 large Salad-lrg. Garden w/tomato and onion 2.60 19.00 0.80 98.00 
 4 tbps Thousand island-reduced cal. Kraft 0.00 12.00 4.00 80.00 
 Total: 38.00 36.90 8.30 348.75 
PM Snack 
 1 each apple-medium with peel 0.30 21.10 0.0 81.00 
 Total: 0.30 21.10 0.0 81.00 
Dinner 
 3 ounces chicken breast/ white meat 26.40 0.00 3.00 140.25 
 1 cup pasta, corn cooked 3.68 39.07 1.07 176.40 
 1 small salad-sm. Garden w/tomato, onion 1.30 9.50 0.40 49.00 
 2 tbps thousand island- reduced cal. Kraft 0.00 6.00 2.00 40.00 
 Total: 31.38 54.57 6.42 405.65 

 Grand Total: 87.43 183.42 34.85 1343.95 

Grocery List


----------



## Jasperann

gellybean said:


> I'm leaving soon to get my cardio in for the day and I can't believe I'm about to type this, but I'm actually looking forward to it!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep waiting for the bubble to burst, ya know?
> 
> 
> I thought I would fall asleep immediately last night but I don't think my brain knew what to do with all that oxygen.
> 
> I laid there with my mind racing for a good hour! But the sleep I did get was very restful. Just another perk I guess.
> 
> Catch y'all after I work out and watch American Idol on DVR. If that kid that sang Paula Abdul's Straight Up w acoustic guitar doesn't make it, I'm gonna boycott!!



I know what you mean about thinking you'd fall right to sleep.  I did the same thing on Tuesday night.  I was tired, but I could not shut off my brain.  But once I fell asleep it was awesome.  Same with last night.

Looks like you don't have to boycott American Idol.    Althought they did leave you hanging for a while.  I was sad about the girl at the end that didn't make it.  She was my favorite from the beginning, besides Casey that is. (I think that's his name.. He has the long blond hair)



Dizneydawn said:


> Tracking on target pretty much!  Fat a bit over but everything else looks good!  I also found a great new cheese for my fellow cheese lovers...Snofrisk.
> 
> It is a goat(80%) and cow (20%) cheese from Norway.  Like cream cheese but way better!!  Awesome w/ celery!!!
> 
> 1 oz is 70 calories.



I love cream cheese!  I'm going to have to look for that stuff.  Have you tried skinney cow cheese?  I think that's what it is called.  It's not in the regular cheese area and it comes in wedges, and taste like Swiss cheese.  I spread it on sandwiches and stuff.  It is only 30-35 calories for one wedge.  They have different flavors for it too.  They have one that taste like it has garlic in it and I use to use that on a plain bagel once in a while.  I have to go get more.  I'll have to look for Snofrisk too...  



dislvr74 said:


> I can't believe I am about to type this...
> 
> I discovered the most awesome cardio machine at the gym tonight! I work out at our campus rec center, which is HUGE, and there are all of these different/unusual cardio machines tucked into corners and among the typical treadmills and bikes. Anyway, I was doing a little cross training on the bike and noticed the woman across the way from me was on a machine that was like a stair climber, but the foot pads went to the side and up - kind of like skating. I have no idea what this thing is called, but it was fun, had a TV to watch, and really targeted my rear end, adductors, and abductors, all of which I need to work on to improve my running. Now I am actually looking forward to my next cross training work out instead of dreading it. I'm running on Friday and Sunday, so it won't be until Tuesday.
> 
> Stayed on target with calories today, but was a little high on fat and a little low on protein. Going to try to get a better balance tomorrow.



Yeah for staying on target!  It is always great to have a good day.  You will get better with time with eating more protein.  Especially as you become more aware.

So with that machine did you feel it in your inner thighs?  I think I'm going to have a to make a trip to my gym and see if they have it.  I would love to try something that sounds similar to the elliptical and the stair climber.  I use to love the stair climber when I was smaller.  Now I can't do it, because it hurts my knees to much.  



ancestry said:


> Cool!  I found a machine yesterday as well that I hadn't seen before.  It sounds somewhat similar to what you described.  I tried it as well and it kicked my booty but it did give the sensation of skating.  I loved the was a non-impact kind of workout.  I'm hoping to go back today and I'll have to see what the name of the machine is.  I wonder if we found the same one?



Skating is the best!  Be sure to let us know what the name of it is.  I'm kinda excited to find out what it is.    I'm all about burning the most calories for my time, and that sounds like that type of machine.  lol

Have a great day everyone!  I'll be around later.


----------



## acejka

Well I totally lost it yesterday. I went so far over on my points, I don't even know where to back up and start counting! TOTAL BINGE! I don't even know what happened, I did this nice little wii active workout, I was feeling good, test drove a new potential car, good day overall, so it wasn't a woe is me binge. But it still happened. 

The good news is, it was one day, I can just force myself to stay on track until Sunday and my points start over. I have another wii active workout today, and a couple of programs tivoed, so that is a couple of hours I can walk on the treadmill while watching (there is a no trashy tv watching on your butt rule in my house-DH says I have the treadmill and if I am going to watch crappy trash tv while hes at work, I should walk while doing it) and we are going to the gym tonight so maybe I can begin to dig myself out of the hole I put myself in yesterday. n


----------



## TB'sWidow

Checkin in on the rest of my day yesterday.I did get to the gym I did a machine that was called a crossramp which really works your legs.Since yesterday was lent and could not eat meat I discovered that if I make my own small pizza I can eat two pizza for the same calories as ww or lean cuisines. I bought the small round pizza's they come 10 in a pk,pizza sauce and lo-fat mozzarella. The crust are 150 cal each an depending on how much cheese an sauce you put on it still works out to about 350 cal total. I also had a salad with it as well.As far as today I had special k 1c and a banana. I hope to get to gym again today so I'm keeping on track.  Mary


----------



## dislvr74

This is the machine I was using: http://www.fitsugar.com/Ride-Cardio-Wave-85249


----------



## Jasperann

dislvr74 said:


> This is the machine I was using: http://www.fitsugar.com/Ride-Cardio-Wave-85249



I was on the speed skating team when I was in high school!  I love speed skating!  I'm going to have to see if my gym has this machine.  I would love to try it.


----------



## Dizneydawn

I read throigh fast and need to proper post later but I wanted to say how proud I am of everybody!!!

Did prety darn good yesterday - went over a bit on most categories but not bad.

I am going to really try to balance my food today and through Monday and stay on the lower end of my calories (1200's) and have the right amount of fats and protein's etc.

I have a lunch date with a person I knew as a kid.  Our families were neighbors from when I was 2-5 yrs old and then we vacationed summers together until I was in like 7th grade maybe.  She is older than I but we re-connected and I am excited to catch up with her and her life.  She sings in a band, loves motorcycles, no kids and way different life than I have. 

We are going for Mexican and I will not have the chips offered  and have tracked my food plate already.  

Breakfast this morning was organic peanut butter with 2 huge stalks of celery.  Trying to look towards lunch and hold myself accountable already. 

I will report later!  Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## shellabell

Dizneydawn said:


> I read throigh fast and need to proper post later but I wanted to say how proud I am of everybody!!!
> 
> Did prety darn good yesterday - went over a bit on most categories but not bad.
> 
> I am going to really try to balance my food today and through Monday and stay on the lower end of my calories (1200's) and have the right amount of fats and protein's etc.
> 
> I have a lunch date with a person I knew as a kid.  Our families were neighbors from when I was 2-5 yrs old and then we vacationed summers together until I was in like 7th grade maybe.  She is older than I but we re-connected and I am excited to catch up with her and her life.  She sings in a band, loves motorcycles, no kids and way different life than I have.
> 
> We are going for Mexican and I will not have the chips offered  and have tracked my food plate already.
> 
> Breakfast this morning was organic peanut butter with 2 huge stalks of celery.  Trying to look towards lunch and hold myself accountable already.
> 
> I will report later!  Have a great day everyone!!




Have fun at your lunch! I do better when I don't have the first chip. Sometimes I tell myself I will limit, but once I get that first one

I did pretty well yesterday. I didn't eat anything outside of what I had logged at spark people. I went to my running/walking class and we did about 40 minutes.

Trying to not think about the chocolate muffin that is in the kitchen

Have a great day!!!


----------



## dislvr74

ugh, give me strength today. I have to attend a scholarship committee meeting over lunch and they are serving chicago style deep dish pizza. It isn't realistic for me to say that I won't have any, so I added one piece to my tracking.  I can still stay under my calorie total for the day, but it is going to be a challenge. This is a big test for me. Can I eat junk food without messing up the rest of my day?


----------



## Dizneydawn

For everybodu who has been wonering how miuch they should eat and why if they cut too many calories it hurts them...I found this site today.

It calculates your RMR - Resting Metabolic Rate - and will let you know why you do not want to go under it and how much you should be eating in a day to loose.

I found it very helpful - great info and very novice friendly in the language department.  It changed my mentality of cutting my calories as much as I had thought.  Spark People put be at roughly 126000-1860 calories a day.  My RMR says I need 1851 at my current weight and age.  As I loose weight, my needed calories will also decrease.

http://www.shapeup.org/atmstd/sud10v3/sud10s7.php

Let me know what you think after reading through everything...LOTS of info!


----------



## Jasperann

Dizneydawn said:


> I have a lunch date with a person I knew as a kid.  Our families were neighbors from when I was 2-5 yrs old and then we vacationed summers together until I was in like 7th grade maybe.  She is older than I but we re-connected and I am excited to catch up with her and her life.  She sings in a band, loves motorcycles, no kids and way different life than I have.
> 
> We are going for Mexican and I will not have the chips offered  and have tracked my food plate already.
> 
> Breakfast this morning was organic peanut butter with 2 huge stalks of celery.  Trying to look towards lunch and hold myself accountable already.
> 
> I will report later!  Have a great day everyone!!



Mmmmmmm Mexican!  My favorite food ever!  I had it last week even.  Enjoy your lunch and have fun catching up with your old friend.  

So my little check in for the day.  I had Tim Horton's for breakfast.  I ate the 12 grain bagel with lite cream cheese and had a coffee... about 500 calories.  But I'm still full... so I haven't had my normal mid morning snack of about 150-200 calories.  Which kinda makes up for it.  I also went onto my Elliptical for 40 minutes .  (have to love the Ellen show. ) I looked up the calories that I would burn for that amount of time on moderate and it is 577.88 on almost every place that I checked.  Where I log my calories (which I started again today) it says 550.  Which is pretty darn close to all the other places.  So in essence I burned my breakfast off... 

You guys are the best!  Thanks for talking about your days it really encourages me to do better than I normally would do.


----------



## Jasperann

Dizneydawn said:


> For everybodu who has been wonering how miuch they should eat and why if they cut too many calories it hurts them...I found this site today.
> 
> It calculates your RMR - Resting Metabolic Rate - and will let you know why you do not want to go under it and how much you should be eating in a day to loose.
> 
> I found it very helpful - great info and very novice friendly in the language department.  It changed my mentality of cutting my calories as much as I had thought.  Spark People put be at roughly 126000-1860 calories a day.  My RMR says I need 1851 at my current weight and age.  As I loose weight, my needed calories will also decrease.
> 
> http://www.shapeup.org/atmstd/sud10v3/sud10s7.php
> 
> Let me know what you think after reading through everything...LOTS of info!




Thanks I'm going to bookmark that page.  I read it.  Makes a ton of sense.  I was aiming for 1600-1800 calories a day and it says my RMR needs 2008.  Probably part of the reason I lost more weight last week?  So all I really need is to eat about 2000 calories a day and work out on the elliptical for 40 minutes and I will lose a pound and a half a week.  Which is really good actually.    Of course as I lose my calories will need to be adjusted.


----------



## ancestry

The machine at the gym that I was talking about is called an Arc Trainer.   http://www.arctrainer.com/.  This machine seriously kicks my booty.  I can't do more than 10 minutes on it even at the lowest setting.  It is different than an eliptical.  

Anyways so far so good today.  I went to the gym this morning.  I did 20 minutes on the treadmill, 30 minutes on the stationary bike, and 10 minutes on the Arc Trainer -- for about 300 calories burned.  I also did about 20 minutes on the weight equipment but have no idea how to calculate calories burned on those machines.  My muscles feel like mush.  I didn't feel it when I was working out but after sitting for 30 minutes I could hardly stand up.  

So far today my eating has been good as well.  I went and bought a journal and measuring tape so I can track everything including my measurements.

Oh by the way I wanted to tell everyone about this cookbook I found about a month ago.  It is called the Betty Crocker 300 Calorie Cookbook: 300 tasty meals for eating healthy every day. Every recipe is under 300 calories per serving.  So far everything that I have tried taste wonderful!  One challenge I have always had is cooking healhy/low calorie for me while trying to feed my family.  No one else in the house is overweight and they don't like to eat typical "diet" food.  This book has helped to bridge the gap because the recipes are tasty and the family has no idea that the food it "low carlorie".  Really helps me a lot at dinner time.


----------



## ancestry

> Well I totally lost it yesterday. I went so far over on my points, I don't even know where to back up and start counting! TOTAL BINGE! I don't even know what happened, I did this nice little wii active workout, I was feeling good, test drove a new potential car, good day overall, so it wasn't a woe is me binge. But it still happened.



Don't look backwards or beat yourself up oversomething you can't change.  Only look forward to today and trying again.  Binges happen, they are normal.  Let it go and focus on today and tomorrow!


----------



## njtinkmom

Hi Dawn - hope you enjoy your lunch!  I have been doing good at portion control (TI think?) I have been only eating half and taking the rest home for the next day.  I have even switched to Weight Watchers Ice Cream Cones instead of those 2 evil arch enemies of mine!  I have not really changed too much otherwise, maybe I have a little - I added some carrots and apples to my diet and my body has not revolted yet!  Still need to fit that gym in somewhere - I am shooting for next week to give that a try - I am paying for it I might as well use it.  

I checked out that website and it was great!  It said I should eat more than I was - now that's encouraging!!!!  I never thought my problem was eating too little   talk about a news flash!


----------



## PixiePlanner

I have been working at making changes in our lifestyle since September when I attended a meeting at DD's school. Let's just say, I haven't bought toaster pastries since. DD's school has no birthday parties to avoid the cupcake sugar rush. DD is fine with it as one of her new friends is diabetic. ANYWAY... since joining this "group" I have wanted to see what else I can do to help with my weight and DD's. I just fould this sight: http://www.healthiergeneration.org/parents.aspx?id=3085

Under Become a Better Health Model, _Listen to when youre full: Ban the clean your plate rule. Push your plate away when youre no longer hungry; dont eat until youre stuffed. An adults stomach is the size of a loosely clenched fist, so it doesnt take much food to fill it._

Can I just tell you, my jaw hit my desk. I am SOOO absolutely disgusted with myself when I think of the amount of food I can eat. No wonder I am fat! My fist is now going to be my visual aid as to how much can be on my plate. I realize chewing makes things smaller, etc, but this is a lightbulb moment.

Also it states, _Be positive: Dont talk about your weight or put yourself down in front of your kids. You dont want them to think that a healthy lifestyle is only about how much they weigh. And try not to complain about how much you may dislike exercising or eating healthy foodsyour kids will hear you. _

The no complaining about exercising will be difficult but I will try.


----------



## ancestry

> Under Become a Better Health Model, Listen to when you’re full: Ban the “clean your plate” rule. Push your plate away when you’re no longer hungry; don’t eat until you’re stuffed. An adult’s stomach is the size of a loosely clenched fist, so it doesn’t take much food to fill it.
> 
> Can I just tell you, my jaw hit my desk. I am SOOO absolutely disgusted with myself when I think of the amount of food I can eat. No wonder I am fat! My fist is now going to be my visual aid as to how much can be on my plate. I realize chewing makes things smaller, etc, but this is a lightbulb moment



PixiePlanner - boy have I ever struggled with this as well.  I was raised to believe that not cleaning your plate was a sin (yes my mother is a very strict fanatical religious person).  If I put it on my plate I HAD to eat it.  When I was young if we would go to a buffet my mother would have a fit if she felt that I didn't eat enough for her to get her money's worth.  I still have trouble putting my fork down and to stop eating when I feel full.  The guilty from my childhood about leaving food on my plate still haunts me.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I totally appreciate all the info and websites you guys are referring us to!  It's so helpful!

The Metabolism one told me that I should be eating  1284 calories.  I think I can live with that.

I have been doing okay, still haven't been tracking yet.  Yesterday I ate mostly healthy foods, a little bit of snack mix out of the box last night was my no-no.  We had steak for dinner and I only ate a small piece, so I felt good about that.  Just need more veggies and fruit.  Which means I need a trip to the grocery store.
I have avoided candy pretty well considering we have a lot of the kids' valentine stuff around.
Walked around all day at work today with my Skechers Shape-ups on.  
I am a chocolate lover, and a good way for me to indulge a bit is to drink hot chocolate.  I get some calcium too.  Too much sugar probably, but for a treat it isn't too bad.  I need to check on the calories.


----------



## PixiePlanner

ancestry said:


> I still have trouble putting my fork down and to stop eating when I feel full.  The guilty from my childhood about leaving food on my plate still haunts me.



This is so totally true. I remember hearing about starving children in Ethiopia! I remember once telling my mom to send it to them then... that was over her making me eat the one food I disliked- fried eggplant... just typing it makes me gag. If we didn't clean our plate, Mom would serve it to us for breakfast. Never happened to me but my older sister ate brussel sprouts out of a cereal bowl one morning.


----------



## ancestry

> I remember hearing about starving children in Ethiopia!



Me too!  I heard all about the starving Ethiopian children all the time.  

This makes me wonder how many adults now have eating/weight issues because of food issues that began in their childhood due to their parents having a different set of values that we do now?  I don't think all of my weight issues resulted from my goofy childhood but I do think many of them did, even though I wasn't overweight as a child.


----------



## PixiePlanner

ancestry said:


> I don't think all of my weight issues resulted from my goofy childhood but I do think many of them did, even though I wasn't overweight as a child.



I was so thin as a child that they called me Twiggy after the model! Maybe that is why my mom wanted me to clean my plate! I do tell DD & DS that they need to try everything on their plates. I ask that they finish their meat and vegetable. They both usually comply. If they don't eat it, I try not to push it. I do not serve it to them for breakfast. My mom also put a mirror in front of my sister at the dinner table, "I don't want to look at your bad manners so you have to." That only happened once too. Amazing. Thank goodness for older sisters!

God Bless my mom but I also remember her telling me in college that I had put on some weight and then asking if I would like a piece of pie... such mixed signals!


----------



## stitchfan23

I'm still here and doing pretty good.  Just having a busy week so I will post again once things calm down a little.

Keep up all the great work everyone!!!


----------



## Jasperann

Mndisneygirl said:


> I totally appreciate all the info and websites you guys are referring us to!  It's so helpful!
> 
> The Metabolism one told me that I should be eating  1284 calories.  I think I can live with that.
> 
> I have been doing okay, still haven't been tracking yet.  Yesterday I ate mostly healthy foods, a little bit of snack mix out of the box last night was my no-no.  We had steak for dinner and I only ate a small piece, so I felt good about that.  Just need more veggies and fruit.  Which means I need a trip to the grocery store.
> I have avoided candy pretty well considering we have a lot of the kids' valentine stuff around.
> Walked around all day at work today with my Skechers Shape-ups on.
> I am a chocolate lover, and a good way for me to indulge a bit is to drink hot chocolate.  I get some calcium too.  Too much sugar probably, but for a treat it isn't too bad.  I need to check on the calories.



I am also a chocolate lover.  (When I lost a lot of weight)  I was having chocolate everyday.  It was part of my life.  I would have two pieces of dove dark chocolate everyday.  It satisfied my hunger for chocolate and I didn't end up over doing it with a lot, because I wasn't keeping myself from it.  I have an issue with drinking my calories when I'm losing weight, so I refused to drink Hot Chocolate..  I would have rather drank a 16 oz of coke for around the same calories as the hot coco that we have in the house.  But that is just my preference and if drinking that hot coco stops you from over doing it with other more bad for you chocolate then go for it.


----------



## o2cre8

not much time to write- just wanted to say a few things:

thanks for the suggestions and advice, they're great

I liked the fatsecret web site-cool! didn't get to check out all the suggested websites though

I went to they gym at 9:30 last night. only 1/2 hour but i wouldn't have done that a week ago.  I think there was a goal on sparkpeople that said try to exercise 30 minutes for 3 days in a row.  I wasn't my personal goal yet b/c i'm still figuring out that sight. but it was my 3rd day of exercise. i knew that today i'd have no time-most likely.

I don't drink enough water!!

I realize that a giant problem of mine is i have no patience.  i always want immediate results, so i quit too soon and if i do loose weight, i reward myself with food boy, that makes no sense.  

I'm so happy you guys are here.  It's day 4 for me and on day 2 i decided that in the notebook where i'm tracking my calories, i'd write down 1 thing that i'm grateful for each day.  Today it was you guys!  

Please, please don't let me give up!!! That's all for now-so happy you're here!


----------



## gellybean

It's been an interesting day. I was woken up from my morning nap that I take with DS2 every day, by my hubby and best friend calling, wanting me to turn on the news. So I've been watching the plane crash story here on local news all day. Crazy that it's 10 miles from my house. Very thankful that there aren't any more reported injuries than there are, at this time.

I have done well on food. Tonight's my first weight training night. I'm willing to bet I'll be sore tomorrow!!

I have someone that may be coming over to take a look at our beagle puppy. We've been trying to find him a new home with other dogs to entertain him! So I told her I'd be home from 3-6, so I'm stuck here waiting on her to maybe show up. After that we'll head to the gym. We're having to take both boys with us tonight since DH works til 9pm tonight. Wish me luck that DS2 does ok staying in the 'daycare' room with his big brother!!

I'll check in later! Hope everyone is having a great day!!


----------



## natale1980

Ok... I'm in.

First Name and Screen name: Natale, natale1980 (very original, and  I can't hide the fact that I just turned 30!  I didn't think about when I joined the Dis- I was 24 at the time)

What your Goal Is for Fitness: I would love to run a 1/2 marathon, but would settle for losing 15-20lbs

Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: SWEET... anything sweet.  Did I mention I work in a bakery!

Favorite Good Food for You: raw veggies.

Favorite Form of Exercise: walking. 

What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: My goal is to not get kicked off again (it's happened before).

Family: DH- Shawn, we've been married for 10.5 years.
DS - Dexter, almost 5 
DD - Skylar, just turned 2

I haven't had a chance to read all the posts, I'll try to catch up. 
-nat


----------



## Jasperann

o2cre8 said:


> not much time to write- just wanted to say a few things:
> 
> thanks for the suggestions and advice, they're great
> 
> I liked the fatsecret web site-cool! didn't get to check out all the suggested websites though
> 
> I went to they gym at 9:30 last night. only 1/2 hour but i wouldn't have done that a week ago.  I think there was a goal on sparkpeople that said try to exercise 30 minutes for 3 days in a row.  I wasn't my personal goal yet b/c i'm still figuring out that sight. but it was my 3rd day of exercise. i knew that today i'd have no time-most likely.
> 
> I don't drink enough water!!
> 
> I realize that a giant problem of mine is i have no patience.  i always want immediate results, so i quit too soon and if i do loose weight, i reward myself with food boy, that makes no sense.
> 
> I'm so happy you guys are here.  It's day 4 for me and on day 2 i decided that in the notebook where i'm tracking my calories, i'd write down 1 thing that i'm grateful for each day.  Today it was you guys!
> 
> Please, please don't let me give up!!! That's all for now-so happy you're here!



Congrats on going to the gym yesterday!  The notebook idea is a great idea.  I think I might have to steal it from you.  I know from last time I lost weight that I felt better about me the whole time.  That is until I quit.  I'm still kicking myself for that decision... I'd be to goal by now if I didn't quit.  Maybe if I write down how I'm feeling each day when I'm not doing so great or feeling hopeless I can sit down and read a few pages.  Because you know those exercise endorphins really boost your whole happy feeling emotions.  It is the one thing that I find so addictive about exercising.  

I'm so glad your here too! 



gellybean said:


> It's been an interesting day. I was woken up from my morning nap that I take with DS2 every day, by my hubby and best friend calling, wanting me to turn on the news. So I've been watching the plane crash story here on local news all day. Crazy that it's 10 miles from my house. Very thankful that there aren't any more reported injuries than there are, at this time.
> 
> Yikes!  I didn't even hear about it until I was on my elliptical again about and hour ago.  Otherwise my DS will put on Nick jr, even if he isn't watching it... I can change it and he will come back into the room and change it back.  But the TV in the basement is off limits to him.
> 
> I have done well on food. Tonight's my first weight training night. I'm willing to bet I'll be sore tomorrow!!
> 
> But it will be a good sore!  Especially when you know you worked for it.
> 
> I have someone that may be coming over to take a look at our beagle puppy. We've been trying to find him a new home with other dogs to entertain him! So I told her I'd be home from 3-6, so I'm stuck here waiting on her to maybe show up. After that we'll head to the gym. We're having to take both boys with us tonight since DH works til 9pm tonight. Wish me luck that DS2 does ok staying in the 'daycare' room with his big brother!!
> 
> I'll check in later! Hope everyone is having a great day!!


Awww you were serious about finding your puppy a new home?  I love my beagle... but he is a handful and I've said I was going to get rid of him a million times.  Especially when he was in the teething time period.  (He still chews on things though so we have to keep a really close eye on him)

Hope your little one will be good in the daycare.  Maybe he will love it.  


natale1980 said:


> Ok... I'm in.
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Natale, natale1980 (very original, and  I can't hide the fact that I just turned 30!  I didn't think about when I joined the Dis- I was 24 at the time)
> 
> I use to put 78 after my name until I turned 30...  Now when I sign up for a site if they have just plain old Jasperann I do that first.
> 
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: I would love to run a 1/2 marathon, but would settle for losing 15-20lbs
> 
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: SWEET... anything sweet.  Did I mention I work in a bakery!
> 
> Favorite Good Food for You: raw veggies.
> 
> Favorite Form of Exercise: walking.
> 
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: My goal is to not get kicked off again (it's happened before).
> 
> Family: DH- Shawn, we've been married for 10.5 years.
> DS - Dexter, almost 5
> DD - Skylar, just turned 2
> 
> I haven't had a chance to read all the posts, I'll try to catch up.
> -nat



Welcome to our little support group!


----------



## luvsJack

natale1980 said:


> Ok... I'm in.
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Natale, natale1980 (very original, and  I can't hide the fact that I just turned 30!  I didn't think about when I joined the Dis- I was 24 at the time)
> 
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: I would love to run a 1/2 marathon, but would settle for losing 15-20lbs
> 
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: SWEET... anything sweet.  Did I mention I work in a bakery!
> 
> Favorite Good Food for You: raw veggies.
> 
> Favorite Form of Exercise: walking.
> 
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: My goal is to not get kicked off again (it's happened before).
> 
> Family: DH- Shawn, we've been married for 10.5 years.
> DS - Dexter, almost 5
> DD - Skylar, just turned 2
> 
> I haven't had a chance to read all the posts, I'll try to catch up.
> -nat



   and welcome!   Your post caught my eye because of your dd's name.  My dd's name is Skyler.  I didn't realize at the time that it was so unusual around here!    The only other kid in her school with that name is a boy.    





I haven't done too well for the past couple of days.  I have been sooooo ill!  I think its a sinus infection but every time I think its about over I start feeling like someone hit me in the head with a baseball bat!!  The pressure in my sinuses and the congestion are killing me.  Makes me tired just to breathe!

So, I haven't exercised and haven't really grocery shopped this week and I am  having to pick around the cabinets to find "good for me" foods. The good news is everything tastes bad, so I haven't finished a meal in a couple of days; just kind of picked at everything.

I have just about emptied the freezer and the pantry so I think I am going to do some major grocery shopping this weekend and not even buy anything that is not healthy.  Dd doesn't need junk food either and she can pick some healthy snacks just as easy as some of the unhealthy things she has been eating lately.  

She has also agreed to be my exercise buddy when I get to feeling better.  We will go walk at the local track since the weather is getting better around here.


----------



## Dizneydawn

shellabell said:


> Have fun at your lunch! I do better when I don't have the first chip. Sometimes I tell myself I will limit, but once I get that first one
> After reading the RMR and knowing the calorie level I am going to try to hover around for now - I did eat a few chips.  8 Total!    Then proceeded to pack 1/2 my food away immediately because the size of that Chimi was massive!    This morning...down still so I am really proud of myself!!





dislvr74 said:


> ugh, give me strength today. I have to attend a scholarship committee meeting over lunch and they are serving chicago style deep dish pizza.


I think you are smart to acknowledge you will have a piece and then just plan the rest of your day!  Nothing worse than staring at other peoples food and drooling on yourself!!  How did it go?  


Jasperann said:


> I also went onto my Elliptical for 40 minutes .  (have to love the Ellen show. ) I looked up the calories that I would burn for that amount of time on moderate and it is 577.88 on almost every place that I checked.  Where I log my calories (which I started again today) it says 550.  Which is pretty darn close to all the other places.  So in essence I burned my breakfast off...
> I am so proud of your dedictaion to being better and not perfect!!!    That is a lifestyle change for sure!!!
> You guys are the best!  Thanks for talking about your days it really encourages me to do better than I normally would do.


I agree.  This group is really motivational and a driving force.  Before I eat or before I decide not to excersize...or excersize I think of you all and this thread!!!


Jasperann said:


> Thanks I'm going to bookmark that page.  I read it.  Makes a ton of sense.


Glad you liked it.  Understanding that it is not some magic solution and it is just basic math is helpful.


ancestry said:


> My muscles feel like mush.  I didn't feel it when I was working out but after sitting for 30 minutes I could hardly stand up.
> How are you feeling today?
> So far today my eating has been good as well.  I went and bought a journal and measuring tape so I can track everything including my measurements.
> GREAT JOB!!!
> Oh by the way I wanted to tell everyone about this cookbook I found about a month ago.  It is called the Betty Crocker 300 Calorie Cookbook.


I think that is so important - that you are teaching your kids better than you have done for yourself and that they can eat healthy from the start not just when the need arises and so much bad habits have been created.

My boys do not struggle and could eat junk all day and probably never be overweight but it does not mean it is good for their bodies.  If I know that fast food has helped get me to this weight as well as my carb crazy cravings, how am I leading them down a road for a different future if I do not eat it butfeed them the same.  They may not battle weight a ton, but heart disease and diabetes etc is all to real with food not good for you regardless of weight.

I know people who say that, "my kids are active" so they allow them to drink boat loads of sugared drinks (juice or pop) and do not limmit their food choices because phyisically they are thin.  My oldest son is in college at a D2 school playing soccer.  He is more active than most and any athlete watched their food consumption not because they cannot eat it but it does nothing to fuel the body and gove it energy.  He has taught me a lot and I wish the eductaion he has gotten is one all of our kids get.  More than a week in health class.

He has had to eat a pizza and drink pop and then they had to run a little later.  Then the next day do the same with lean protein and good carbs and water.

He said there is no amount of eduction that will teach you better than your body.  To feel sluggish and weak and all around crappy vs strong and solid and confident you were not going to pass out or hurl is an eye opener.

Anyway...Great job!  




njtinkmom said:


> - I added some carrots and apples to my diet and my body has not revolted yet! Try adding frozen spinach to food you are making already.  It really hides amongst your food and takes on the flavor it is being mixed with.  Great way to get some healthy food into your system.  Try it with scrambled eggs.  I checked out that website and it was great!  It said I should eat more than I was - now that's encouraging!!!!  I never thought my problem was eating too little   talk about a news flash!


I think it is worth trying for 2 weeks.  What is it going to hurt? 


PixiePlanner said:


> Under Become a Better Health Model, _Listen to when youre full: Ban the clean your plate rule. Push your plate away when youre no longer hungry; dont eat until youre stuffed. An adults stomach is the size of a loosely clenched fist, so it doesnt take much food to fill it._
> SUPER ADVICE AND SITE!!!!





Mndisneygirl said:


> The Metabolism one told me that I should be eating  1284 calories.  I think I can live with that.
> Glad you looked it up.  Did it differ much from what you thought you should be at?
> Walked around all day at work today with my Skechers Shape-ups on.


How do you like those?


PixiePlanner said:


> my older sister ate brussel sprouts out of a cereal bowl one morning.


HY - STAIR -I - CALLLL!!!!!


PixiePlanner said:


> God Bless my mom but I also remember her telling me in college that I had put on some weight and then asking if I would like a piece of pie... such mixed signals!


Food is such a cult in our society.  It is what we want everyone in and then when you are in but not perfect we slam you for it but not enough to kick you out.


stitchfan23 said:


> I'm still here and doing pretty good.  Just having a busy week so I will post again once things calm down a little.


Looking forward to when you can get back here more!!!


Jasperann said:


> I am also a chocolate lover.  (When I lost a lot of weight)  I was having chocolate everyday.  It was part of my life.  I would have two pieces of dove dark chocolate everyday.


Great suggestion!  I like Trader Joes dark chocolate almonds for the same reason.  I also think it is true what they say about taste buds changing as we age.   I hated chocolate as a kid.  Hated it.  Then liked milk chocolate as I got older and now prefer dark.  Maybe it is a woman thing though...Dan hares dark still and so do most men I know.


o2cre8 said:


> I went to they gym at 9:30 last night. only 1/2 hour but i wouldn't have done that a week ago.  FLIPPIN GREAT!!!
> 
> I'm so happy you guys are here.  It's day 4 for me and on day 2 i decided that in the notebook where i'm tracking my calories, i'd write down 1 thing that i'm grateful for each day.  Today it was you guys!
> I am so glad for that.  This is a pplace you should always know you are welcome and never doubt peoples intentions to help you achieve success and suport you.





gellybean said:


> I have done well on food. Tonight's my first weight training night. I'm willing to bet I'll be sore tomorrow!!
> Let us know how it went!





natale1980 said:


> Ok... I'm in.
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Natale, natale1980 (very original, and  I can't hide the fact that I just turned 30!  I didn't think about when I joined the Dis- I was 24 at the time)
> Welocme and that cracked me up!!!!!





luvsJack said:


> and welcome!   Your post caught my eye because of your dd's name.  My dd's name is Skyler.  I didn't realize at the time that it was so unusual around here!    The only other kid in her school with that name is a boy.
> My niece is Skyler as well!
> 
> I have just about emptied the freezer and the pantry so I think I am going to do some major grocery shopping this weekend and not even buy anything that is not healthy.  Dd doesn't need junk food either and she can pick some healthy snacks just as easy as some of the unhealthy things she has been eating lately.
> Great Job making a plan.  get some recipies together so you are not just shopping a la carte so you have satisfying meals to enjoy!!  Less likely to snack bad for sure!  Do you have Aldi's by you?  They have great forzen fruit bars that are low in calories - no fat...3 flavors!
> 
> Maybe have her help you find snack recipies and new things to try.  When my kid help with the choices of food we will be eating and then help in the kitchen...they feel more empowered and it is a great way to start teaching tehm about food, cooking and ....cleaning up!!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

*TIME TO GET A PLAN!!!!  THREE DAYS LEFT AND TIME TO MAP OUT HOW YOU WILL BE SUCCESSFUL FOR THE WHOLE WEEKEND!!!


I will drink half my weight in water.  I will Track.

Those are 2 things I can totally do. 

What can you do???*


----------



## Jasperann

Well my Weekend is really my workend... so I don't usually have a problem with the weekend.  Because all of my food is already planned out for the whole day.  But I will commit to doing the elliptical on Saturday and Sunday for at least 20 minutes after work.  

I may not make it on here for the weekend.  I wake up at 4 am and leave my house by 5:15am to get to work for 6am and then I work until 4:30pm and get home about 5:15 or so . (sorry for the run on sentence... I'm not the best with those.)  The bad of that is I'm usually out of the house for 12 hours... The plus of that is I get my 20 hours in at work in two days each week and have Monday-Friday to focus on my kids. 

I will go on the Elliptical today for at least 20 minutes too.  I might be able to talk myself into more once I'm on it.    I end up thinking this isn't so bad... I can do better... 20 minutes is only the start of burning fat... I can do another 5 minutes... I can do another 10 minutes...  Yeah I constantly pep talk myself into doing more once I've actually started. 

I wanted to confess that I think I'm a smiley addict.  So when I use to many of them you can just ignore them, because honestly I annoy myself with them sometimes.


----------



## ancestry

Well despite yesterday extensive exercise yesterday I wasn't feeling too bad this morning so I dragged my booty to the gym again today.  I stuck completely with cardio stuff -- no weights.  My workout was:

Treadmill - 30 minutes - 222 calories burned
ArcTrainer - 15 minutes - 150 calories burned
Bike - 30 minutes - 116 calories burned
Total Minutes: 75   Total Calories Burned: 488

Yesterday's eating went pretty well.  I ended up at about 1850 calories.  The personal trainer told me to stay between 1800-2000 calories on the days that I have a heavy workout session so I managed that.

I will be traveling over the weekend so there won't be any workouts on Saturday or Sunday (except maybe a walk) which will give my muscles a chance to recover.  Hopefully I can manage my eating okay as I probably will be stuck eating out for two days.  It is always such a challenge to eat the way I want to when relying on restaurant food.

Have a fantastic weekend everyone!


----------



## o2cre8

oh no!! Starving, starving starving!


----------



## Jasperann

I did my 30 minutes on the elliptical for today.  It's getting easier (although I still sweat my behind off) so I think I might make it a target to do 30 minutes and then maybe I will end up doing 40.  



ancestry said:


> Well despite yesterday extensive exercise yesterday I wasn't feeling too bad this morning so I dragged my booty to the gym again today.  I stuck completely with cardio stuff -- no weights.  My workout was:
> 
> Treadmill - 30 minutes - 222 calories burned
> ArcTrainer - 15 minutes - 150 calories burned
> Bike - 30 minutes - 116 calories burned
> Total Minutes: 75   Total Calories Burned: 488
> 
> Yesterday's eating went pretty well.  I ended up at about 1850 calories.  The personal trainer told me to stay between 1800-2000 calories on the days that I have a heavy workout session so I managed that.
> 
> I will be traveling over the weekend so there won't be any workouts on Saturday or Sunday (except maybe a walk) which will give my muscles a chance to recover.  Hopefully I can manage my eating okay as I probably will be stuck eating out for two days.  It is always such a challenge to eat the way I want to when relying on restaurant food.
> 
> Have a fantastic weekend everyone!




You are doing awesome!!!  Good luck on making good choices this weekend.  I know it would be really tough for me especially at this point of re learning everything.



o2cre8 said:


> oh no!! Starving, starving starving!



That is not good.  Drink a cup of water and set a timer for 15 minutes... then get busy doing something else.  If you are still hungry after the 15 minutes then eat a healthy snack.  Most of the time you won't be hungry after the 15 minutes.  (I seen this trick on my local news and it truly does work)


----------



## gellybean

I just spent 10 mins, tearing up my living room, looking for my cell phone. I would call it and think it was behind me and then when I'd walk over to where it sounded like it was from it sounded like it was from somewhere else. I was cursing my ringtone, Bella's Lullabye, because it's so up and down in volume. I turned the love seat over, I dug through the toy boxes, looked under cushions and couches, opened drawers, the fridge, pantry etc, I looked everywhere. I finally sat down on the floor to empty another basket and realized I was sitting on something. I reached underneath me and couldn't feel anything.


Until I realized....


I had stuck the cell phone in my back pocket. The reason I had been hearing it behind me no matter where I turned was because no matter where I turned it WAS  BEHIND ME!



  

Otherwise I've had a pretty good day!

I got 5 mins on the bike, 30 mins on weight training and 30 mins cardio back on the bike in last night. I'm aware of my muscles but not so sore that I'm hurting. I'm gonna take the boys up to the gym around 4pm, when the kidcare opens and get 30-40 mins of cardio in just me. My sister is gonna stop by her gym on the way to her house tonight. 

I'm planning on resting on Saturday, and then doing just cardio on Sunday again and then meeting up with my sister again on Monday for our next weight training session. Not exactly every other day, but my sister works and I don't and she deserves having her weekend sucked up by driving over here to work out for an hr each time and when DS7 is with his dad, I know DS2 won't do kidcare by himself without pitching a holy fit, so we'll work around it. 

I had gotten down below my next 10s place #... i.e. if I weighed 170, which I don't, but if I did, I dropped down to 169.8 this morning. WOOT! I love watching that middle number drop by one!


The lady never showed to look at our beagle. I'm beginning to think for some reason we're supposed to keep this dog. Today I got an email with a guy interested and it was a scam, have a cashier's check, cash it, then send the remaining balance above the asking price to xxx address for a 3 rd party shipment company.  Seriously!? I marked it as spam and deleted it. Thankfully I had created a new email address specifically for ads I'm placing on Craigslist and the local paper!


To Ancestry and anyone else faced with eating out: Let me tell y'all what my DH tells me. He's a general manager at a local steakhouse and anytime we go out and I feel weird or guilty for being a picky orderer, he tells me not to be. He says that is what they are there for and that they get it all the time and are used to it. So don't be afraid to ask for your food grilled without oil or whatever substitutions you need to ask for to make your food healthier for you. Don't be afraid to ask how things are prepared or what's in a recipe! That's their job! 

He also said the ones that ask nicely get their information a lot more quickly and honestly!  Just a trick of the trade I guess. 


Good luck for the upcoming weekend you guys. Weekends aren't really weekends in my household either. DH always works on Friday and Saturday, so just another ordinary day for us! 

Hope y'all are all having a wonderfully skinny island destined day!


----------



## PixiePlanner

Question... Does sledding with my kids qualify as exercising? I might be taking them on Sunday with the church youth group. I would think I should credit myself something for walking up the hill!


----------



## PixiePlanner

gellybean said:


> I just spent 10 mins, tearing up my living room, looking for my cell phone. I would call it and think it was behind me and then when I'd walk over to where it sounded like it was from it sounded like it was from somewhere else. I was cursing my ringtone, Bella's Lullabye, because it's so up and down in volume. I turned the love seat over, I dug through the toy boxes, looked under cushions and couches, opened drawers, the fridge, pantry etc, I looked everywhere. I finally sat down on the floor to empty another basket and realized I was sitting on something. I reached underneath me and couldn't feel anything.
> 
> 
> Until I realized....
> 
> 
> I had stuck the cell phone in my back pocket. The reason I had been hearing it behind me no matter where I turned was because no matter where I turned it WAS  BEHIND ME!




I just have to say, you made me LOL! I too am guilty of this!

I weigh-in again on Saturday. If you hear a loud Woo-hoo from the central IL area, that means I hit my goal of 2lbs. I will try to post over the weekend but it is a busy one. DS has his blue & gold dinner(potluck) w/ the Arrow of Light ceremony. He & I also have to go hear about a new school they are opening in town that you have to apply to get in. Sounds fabulous but I will wait & see. Then there is church & the sledding on Sunday. Is it Monday yet?

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

PixiePlanner said:


> Question... Does sledding with my kids qualify as exercising? I might be taking them on Sunday with the church youth group. I would think I should credit myself something for walking up the hill!


 

HECK YEAH!!  I did it on Monday and I was sore and tired that evening.  It's a lot of work to walk up a snowy hill in boots!  I was out of breath a few times when I got to the top of the hill!


----------



## Jasperann

gellybean said:


> Until I realized....
> 
> 
> I had stuck the cell phone in my back pocket. The reason I had been hearing it behind me no matter where I turned was because no matter where I turned it WAS  BEHIND ME!
> 
> 
> 
> That is so something I would do...
> 
> Otherwise I've had a pretty good day!
> 
> I got 5 mins on the bike, 30 mins on weight training and 30 mins cardio back on the bike in last night. I'm aware of my muscles but not so sore that I'm hurting. I'm gonna take the boys up to the gym around 4pm, when the kidcare opens and get 30-40 mins of cardio in just me. My sister is gonna stop by her gym on the way to her house tonight.
> 
> Awesome!  Glad you can move today.  That means you did just the right amount.
> 
> I had gotten down below my next 10s place #... i.e. if I weighed 170, which I don't, but if I did, I dropped down to 169.8 this morning. WOOT! I love watching that middle number drop by one!
> 
> I love that too!  Mine is hovering at that point.  One day it is up the next right below.  But it will come off, especially with working out too.  I'm so excited for us!
> 
> The lady never showed to look at our beagle. I'm beginning to think for some reason we're supposed to keep this dog. Today I got an email with a guy interested and it was a scam, have a cashier's check, cash it, then send the remaining balance above the asking price to xxx address for a 3 rd party shipment company.  Seriously!? I marked it as spam and deleted it. Thankfully I had created a new email address specifically for ads I'm placing on Craigslist and the local paper!
> 
> I wish you luck with what ever you do.  We got our beagle last January when he was just leaving his mom.  I wanted a dog I could take on walks, so it would make me exercise.  It works really well in the spring, summer and fall... the winter not so much.    We picked out a beagle because they are so 'cute'.  We lived in an apartment at the time...  I'm not sure what I was thinking.    But I love him to pieces now.  I don't think I could get rid of him now.  Even though he has his rotten days, he is still learning so we know he isn't completely stupid, more likely just stubborn.






PixiePlanner said:


> Question... Does sledding with my kids qualify as exercising? I might be taking them on Sunday with the church youth group. I would think I should credit myself something for walking up the hill!



Absolutely!!!  http://www.dietbites.com/Pyramid-Diet/calories-burned-sledding.html Check that web site out.  



PixiePlanner said:


> I weigh-in again on Saturday. If you hear a loud Woo-hoo from the central IL area, that means I hit my goal of 2lbs. I will try to post over the weekend but it is a busy one. DS has his blue & gold dinner(potluck) w/ the Arrow of Light ceremony. He & I also have to go hear about a new school they are opening in town that you have to apply to get in. Sounds fabulous but I will wait & see. Then there is church & the sledding on Sunday. Is it Monday yet?
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!



Good luck with your weigh in tomorrow!  

My kids go to a school of choice here.  We had to apply to get in and they do a lottery to give away the spots.  I love the school !  The way they teach them is more hands on learning, and my kids excel at that.  Hopefully you love the school and you get in.


----------



## tiggerplus5

I haven't been around much this week.  I wasn't feeling well and could not exercise (because of aunt flo).  Once a year I have a really bad time with severe cramps, migrane, and other problems I won't gross you all out with.  I don't know if the change in food and exercise but my body just said STOP!  So I did.  I couldn't even take a day off of work.   It was a bad week.  I had let one of my employees go for poor performance on Wed.  I swear I stress more about this than they do.  It's just been a sh***ty week.

So I haven't exercised since sunday.  I've tracked my food every day and as the week went on my calorie intake kept going up.  Today is Friday and we grocery shop tomorrow so there's nothing left in the house to eat.  Take out pizza.  I was outvoted.  No one in the family wanted low cal subway sandwiches. 

Anyways....back on track tomorrow.  

I'm going to walk and work out on the wii.
I'm going to drink more water.  I can't get past 4-5 glasses a day.  

Last weekend I bought "just dance" for the wii.  It's a great workout (even though I only tried it 2 times) and it's fun.  You guys are making me jealous with all your cool workout machines.  I might have to try the gym route.  It sounds fun.

I have a question about the bicycles.  I used to love to ride bikes when I was younger.  Does your behind get sore when you take a cycling class?  Last time I rode a real bicycle I couldn't sit for days.


----------



## MaMabearJo

Hello Dawn and everyone it is me Jodi, and I really would like to join the group.


----------



## Jasperann

Just checking in really quick.  

I did my 20 minutes on the elliptical.  I'm glad I didn't promise more than that... cause it really kicked my butt... lol

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


----------



## gellybean

Haven't done so well today. I snacked way too much today. The good news is I didn't order Golden Chick for delivery. I had the # in my phone and was ready to dial and I didn't do it. So I'll take that victory and own my over snacking. I still thinking all my snacking on what I had in the house was better than pigging out on fried foods. Not that I'm trying to excuse my over snacking, but I guess in the grand scheme of things it was a better alternative!


I'm owning it and moving on. Tomorrow's a new day!


I did make it to the gym last night, and did 25 mins of cardio. It was harder to do yesterday. I guess because it was the fourth day in a row and I was alone, so the time crawled a little more than when my sister joins me. But I did make it there and do some cardio. 

I planned on having today off from the gym and then going in tomorrow evening for just cardio again, and just me again. 


I have a birthday party to attend tomorrow with the boys. And we've had another call about the beagle. They are supposed to be here sometime after 4pm to look at him. 

I'm going to meet my sister again for cardio + weight training again on Monday!

We have lots of errands to run Monday as well, so I'm hoping the busy days coming up will help get me away from the snacking. I'm thinking my munchies were hormonally related today. We'll see in a few days. This may sound silly but I'll be relieved if they are and not just me addicted to food!!

Hope everyone's having a good weekend!!! Hang in there!


----------



## Dizneydawn

tiggerplus5 said:


> I haven't been around much this week.  I wasn't feeling well and could not exercise (because of aunt flo).  That is me right now.  I am off schedule by a week but never have been extremely regular.  When that happens it is bad.  Like it has an extra week to build up steam and kick my hinny.   I had let one of my employees go for poor performance on Wed.  Sorry for that.
> 
> Last weekend I bought "just dance" for the wii.  It's a great workout (even though I only tried it 2 times) and it's fun.  I need a Wii.I have a question about the bicycles.  I used to love to ride bikes when I was younger.  Does your behind get sore when you take a cycling class?  Last time I rode a real bicycle I couldn't sit for days.


Yes but it makes me sad to know that I neverr thought about beings sore when I was young and in shape.  Now I think what will this be like after before I start!!!! 


MaMabearJo said:


> Hello Dawn and everyone it is me Jodi, and I really would like to join the group.


Carsyn said you might pop in here!!!!  Water aerobics this week?!!!   Please stay Jodi!!!!!  


Jasperann said:


> Just checking in really quick.
> 
> I did my 20 minutes on the elliptical.  I'm glad I didn't promise more than that... cause it really kicked my butt... lol
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great weekend.


Very proud of you my little grasshopper!!  


gellybean said:


> Haven't done so well today. I snacked way too much today.



TRACK everything today!!!!  Be good to yourself!

I was reading a magazine yesterday and it has some contestants from BL on it that have kept weight off.

TRACKING WAS NUMBER ONE!!!

They all had a day once a week when they alloted for a splurge.  Built in an extra 500 calories (or so)  or so and they knew once a week they could have those temptations more so than other days.  

Nobody is perfect in their food cravnings.

I am going to go back to the laundrymat today and bringa note pad and write down all the advice.  Great article.

They did address again that the people on the BL are working out 6 hours a day at the ranch.

Their results are because of that and unless we can do the same, we need to not compare.

Some of us on here have been talking about seeing big results quickly and loosing motivation but tracking and excersize will get us there.

Promise!

Busy day yesterday and today will be worse! 

LAST DAY before weigh in tom and I am looking at today as one day.  I can make it through one day doing well.

In fact that was another big suggestion.

They said after your first week.  Treat yourself to something non food.  A week is a huge step in this process.  It is 7 days of better health.

So think about what you want (mani/pedi etc.) in one week that you can do if you stay on track.

The other thing was taking pics every 2 weeks of yourself.

That those pictures will motivate you.  Even if it is only 2 pounds you lost, celebrate those 2 pounds!  Get your make up on and do your hair for the pic!  This is proud moment for you!!!

So tom will be 2 weeks for this rag tag group of weight loss castaways!

I am going to encourage you all to post a pic here on Monday/Tuesday!!!  Celebrate two weeks of learning to love yourself even better than before!!


----------



## OhioDisneyLover

I am a little worried about this week and how I did.    We went to Niagara Falls to celebrate my DH's birthday and the birthday of a friend.  I tried really, really hard to eat right while we were there but there were not many choices.  I think I made the right ones...or at least I hope I did.  We shall see tomorrow.


----------



## luvsJack

Ok, I am finally starting to feel human again!!  

Went grocery shopping yesterday, it took a LLOOONNNNNGGG time but we picked easy to fix meals with low fat/cal and good for you ingredients.   

I bought some rotisserie chickens and will use those for some sparkpeople recipes.  And a pre-cooked roast (150 cal for 1 serving), just will add some veggies.    During the week it is usually just me and dd (dh is gone, on the road) so I need things that I can limit the servings or use leftovers for lunches.  So, we will be having soft chicken tacos (low fat flour tortillas), chicken wraps and some low fat recipes I found for chicken pot pie and chicken with noodles.   DD doesn't like fish, but I do have some salmon that I am going to try a couple of different ways to get her to try it again.    I am even going to try an idea I saw on food network to make some better, lower cal/fat chips to go with our wraps.  I bought corn tortillas and will brush them with olive oil and sprinkle salt and then back till crisp; and doing the same thing with sweet potato sliced thin.  DD is enjoying helping me find all this stuff and I think, looking forward to the new meals we will be having.  

It will certainly be easier for me to cook one thing instead of two like I used to do when I was trying to eat better, and I won't be burning out on lean cuisines!


Reading how much exercise some of you have gotten makes me feel soooo guilty!!  I started out ok and then got sick and quit.  

I think I will  check the weather forecast to see if dd and I can go to the track all next week.  

Dizneydawn, that is interesting about BL.  Watching that show and seeing how much they lose in one week can make a person feel like a complete failure!!  But, 6 hours a day!  That would be hard to do in real life.  I wonder how many of the contestants keep their weight off after the show?  

I can certainly understand about the tracking being number 1.  Even if eating all fried foods and chocolate cake, I think if you write it down it makes you see that you ate this and may help you to make a better choice later.  It may also change what you eat the next day, so that you average better choices over the week.  



Those of you who have been sledding:  Sounds like fun!   Wish we had snow around here to sled in.   Finding an exercise that is fun is sooo much the key to keeping at it.


----------



## dislvr74

Hi everyone! I have been in bed for the last two days because of a nasty sinus infection. I'm freaking out a bit because I have been eating junk and I have to get a long run in today because I am only two weeks away from the princess half. I still feel like garbage and I have no idea how I am going to drag myself through 10 miles.


----------



## SunnyB1066

but I'm ready to get started. 

First Name and Screen name: Sunny    SunnyB1066
What your Goal Is for Fitness:Loss weight and get healthy
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: sweets
Favorite Good Food for You: Veggie Fajitas
Favorite Form of Exercise: Just started Couch to 5K
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: I want to wog a 1/2 marathon. At Disney maybe.
Family: I've been married to Thomas for 21 years. We have a daughter Jennifer who is 24 and a son Drew 20. We live in Northwest Arkansas. A little over 2 years ago, Jen found out she had Type 2 Diabetes and I was struggling to  find a way to help her and joined a weight loss thread here on WISH. I fell off the wagon and quit posting. 
Last January I tried the whole diet thing again. Posted a little on the weight loss thread, and got lost again. But this time I did kept going to WW. I started in January and Jen started coming with me in June. Last year Jen lost about 20 pounds and I lost  25. We took a break in November and started back in January. My third January in row. I'm hoping third time's a charm. 
I need to  lose about 50 more pounds. I don't really have  goal # in mind.


----------



## o2cre8

terrible, terrible this weekend.  Afraid to get on scale tomorrow.  I guess I can start over-again.......


----------



## 2xcited2sleep

My elliptical broke this weekend.  A bolt made its way free.  I can't figure out how to fix it.  Is this a sign???


----------



## gellybean

Made it through a birthday party without eating cake!! 

Then promptly went and got Golden Chick for lunch! 




We skipped the sweet tea and corn nuggets and I counted out and measured everything and am tracking it all. It tasted good but I felt kinda icky as soon as I ate it, all that grease I guess. I'm hoping this modified version of my normal meal there will be doable for an occasional treat to satisfy the greasy spoon cravings. 

Thank God I measured with the measuring tape to start out with. When I got on the scale this morning I about flipped, but I think I'm retaining water after all the popcorn I ate yesterday. I took my measurements and I have lost like 3 inches around my waist and 4 around my hips. So that made me feel better and not so disgusted with what the scale is saying.

Tomorrow's weigh in day should be interesting!


----------



## luvsJack

Did ok today.  I had oatmeal with craisens and a piece of ww toast for breakfast.  We at lunch at mil's.  She fixed red beans and rice (without meat), cole slaw and corn bread.  I skipped the corn bread but did have sweet tea.    Not planning to eat more than a bowl of Special K tonight. 

Drank 1/2 my water so far.  Working now on the other half.

Pretty good for a Sunday especially eating lunch at mil.  Her meals are great but usually good ole' country cooking which equals plenty of fat and calories!!  

gellybean:  those inches off sound great!    Sounds like you made some decent choices at the restaurant.    Sometimes you really do have to give in to a craving and having a modified version is the best way to go.


----------



## dislvr74

I'm dreading my weigh in tomorrow because I have been in bed since Friday night with a terrible sinus infection. I haven't done anything except sleep and eat! I was getting very stressed about the 10 miles I was supposed to do on Saturday, so I just managed to get myself to the gym to do 10 miles on the track. I was very surprised that I was able to finish and now I am going back to bed. Hopefully I will have at least maintained my weight this week.


----------



## Jasperann

Just peaking in really quick.  

I managed my 20 minutes on the elliptical today after work.  It was pretty easy tonight, but I had to get off to take a quick shower and make dinner before Eric got home, so that is all I did.

gellybean ~ One battle at a time..  But I know exactly what you mean about greasy food making you feel queasy.  I can't eat it with out having bad stomach cramps after.  So I stay away from it.  Your inches sound wonderful!  I haven't lost anything on my waist, but about 1 inch on my hips, upper thigh, and lower thigh and about 2 inches off my chest...


----------



## Jasperann

dislvr74 said:


> I'm dreading my weigh in tomorrow because I have been in bed since Friday night with a terrible sinus infection. I haven't done anything except sleep and eat! I was getting very stressed about the 10 miles I was supposed to do on Saturday, so I just managed to get myself to the gym to do 10 miles on the track. I was very surprised that I was able to finish and now I am going back to bed. Hopefully I will have at least maintained my weight this week.



Hope you feel better before your race!  Are you going to be in WDW for long?



luvsJack said:


> Did ok today.  I had oatmeal with craisens and a piece of ww toast for breakfast.  We at lunch at mil's.  She fixed red beans and rice (without meat), cole slaw and corn bread.  I skipped the corn bread but did have sweet tea.    Not planning to eat more than a bowl of Special K tonight.
> 
> Drank 1/2 my water so far.  Working now on the other half.
> 
> Pretty good for a Sunday especially eating lunch at mil.  Her meals are great but usually good ole' country cooking which equals plenty of fat and calories!!



You did great today!  Passing on the corn bread would have been hard for me.  I don't get corn bread often, so when it's offered... YUMMY!!!  



2xcited2sleep said:


> My elliptical broke this weekend.  A bolt made its way free.  I can't figure out how to fix it.  Is this a sign???



It is not a sign!  Well maybe a sign you need to fix your elliptical, but not a sign to give up trying.  Not by far!



o2cre8 said:


> terrible, terrible this weekend.  Afraid to get on scale tomorrow.  I guess I can start over-again.......



Just take one day at a time.  Remember that everyday is a new day.  So you are really starting all over everyday.



SunnyB1066 said:


> but I'm ready to get started.
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Sunny    SunnyB1066
> What your Goal Is for Fitness:Loss weight and get healthy
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: sweets
> Favorite Good Food for You: Veggie Fajitas
> Favorite Form of Exercise: Just started Couch to 5K
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: I want to wog a 1/2 marathon. At Disney maybe.
> Family: I've been married to Thomas for 21 years. We have a daughter Jennifer who is 24 and a son Drew 20. We live in Northwest Arkansas. A little over 2 years ago, Jen found out she had Type 2 Diabetes and I was struggling to  find a way to help her and joined a weight loss thread here on WISH. I fell off the wagon and quit posting.
> Last January I tried the whole diet thing again. Posted a little on the weight loss thread, and got lost again. But this time I did kept going to WW. I started in January and Jen started coming with me in June. Last year Jen lost about 20 pounds and I lost  25. We took a break in November and started back in January. My third January in row. I'm hoping third time's a charm.
> I need to  lose about 50 more pounds. I don't really have  goal # in mind.



 There are a couple of ladies on here that use WW.  I use it on and off.  But I rely more on counting calories, which is really the same thing... kinda...lol


----------



## TB'sWidow

Hey everyone,well count me in with those who have blown it this week-end.I totally ate bad. I had to take a course at the community college on saturday for all day with other co-workers.We went to subway on the lunch break no I didn't chose one of their healthy meals I chose the meatball but at least I got just a 6 inch.When I got home older Dd had gotten pizza and you guessed it I at 4 slices. Now on to today before church I always go check on my mother-in-law she lives near a Mcdonalds,do you think I drove by like I have done in the past nooooI turned in and ordered 2 egg,bacon,cheese on a biscuit plus 3 hash browns.I feel like a drug addict on a total bender.Why can't I break this compulsive habitAbsolutley no exercise in 3 days. I'm still gonna weigh myself tomorrow no matter what the dreaded thing says. Back to starting over again.  Mary


----------



## o2cre8

how do i measure inches?  Can i use  the sort of hard tape measure? like the kind that's on a roll in a metal thing, used for furniture? will that work? where do i measure?  maybe i'll do that tomorrow w/ my dreaded weigh in........


----------



## gellybean

o2cre8 said:


> how do i measure inches?  Can i use  the sort of hard tape measure? like the kind that's on a roll in a metal thing, used for furniture? will that work? where do i measure?  maybe i'll do that tomorrow w/ my dreaded weigh in........



You'll need a tape measure like a seamstress uses, one that you can roll up and is flexible. 

You generally measure bust, waist, hips, each upper thigh and each upper arm. As long as you are consistent about where you measure, you'll be fine. Dawn keeps tracks of measurements monthly, instead of weekly like with weight. Sometimes the scale shows nothing but you lose inches, so it's good to measure both!

HTH!


----------



## Jasperann

Hey everyone.

I lost -3.6 pounds this week.

I'm hoping to have another loss for next week and the week after, so that my week at Disney won't be as bad as it would have been if I didn't loss anything.  I know that I will probably have a gain that week, I'm hoping I don't, but I might.

Dawn, I sent you an e-mail with my new weight, and I told you about me missing a weigh in.  But I am a week ahead of myself... so that e-mail is really for next Monday.    I wish I was leaving next Sunday for WDW.  But I'm not.  I think it was the dream I had last night of packing and unpacking the van over and over to make sure that we have enough room for everyone.  Made me feel like Disney is right around the corner.


----------



## gellybean

+ 1.2



Ugh! I know why.... though what's aggrevating is I was down by 4 lbs Saturday morning, so I gained 5 lbs Sat and Sunday?

So much for weekends not being temptations for me. 

I know what I did and what I have to do to fix it. Glad it's Monday and the gym routine will commence today.

Have a ton of errands today, including getting bloodwork done to check my cholesterol.YAY! Not... 

I haven't had my cholesterol checked in prolly 15 years so this should be interesting. Maybe it'll be that much more motivation!

I was thinking about it last night, ways to motivate. And I'm going to pull out some size 18 shorts I wore 2 years ago, and see if I can push myself that way, by having to look at them daily. 

Would love to be in those by the time Spring/Summer really gets here.


Have a great day everyone. Good luck on your weigh ins!! 


Just say no to Golden Chick!





I should put that in my signature.


----------



## gellybean

Jasperann said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I lost -3.6 pounds this week.
> 
> I'm hoping to have another loss for next week and the week after, so that my week at Disney won't be as bad as it would have been if I didn't loss anything.  I know that I will probably have a gain that week, I'm hoping I don't, but I might.
> 
> Dawn, I sent you an e-mail with my new weight, and I told you about me missing a weigh in.  But I am a week ahead of myself... so that e-mail is really for next Monday.    I wish I was leaving next Sunday for WDW.  But I'm not.  I think it was the dream I had last night of packing and unpacking the van over and over to make sure that we have enough room for everyone.  Made me feel like Disney is right around the corner.





WTG Jasperann!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jasperann

gellybean said:


> + 1.2
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh! I know why.... though what's aggrevating is I was down by 4 lbs Saturday morning, so I gained 5 lbs Sat and Sunday?
> 
> So much for weekends not being temptations for me.
> 
> I know what I did and what I have to do to fix it. Glad it's Monday and the gym routine will commence today.
> 
> Have a ton of errands today, including getting bloodwork done to check my cholesterol.YAY! Not...
> 
> I haven't had my cholesterol checked in prolly 15 years so this should be interesting. Maybe it'll be that much more motivation!
> 
> I was thinking about it last night, ways to motivate. And I'm going to pull out some size 18 shorts I wore 2 years ago, and see if I can push myself that way, by having to look at them daily.
> 
> Would love to be in those by the time Spring/Summer really gets here.
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone. Good luck on your weigh ins!!
> 
> 
> Just say no to Golden Chick!
> Where's the tag fairy when you need her?  lol  That would be a good tag for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should put that in my signature.



Usually a gain of 5 pounds would be water weight.  Did you have something that was supper salty this weekend?  Because that would do it.  But the great thing about water weight is it comes off supper fast.    Have fun at the gym today and good luck with your blood test.  I had that done last year and everything was fine for me...  Not sure how that happened, but I took it.

Edited...  I mean super not supper... lol  I left it in because I found it amusing when I reread it.


----------



## dislvr74

I'm down .5 pounds, which is a miracle considering I was in bed all weekend. I'm starting to feel human again and I'm back at work. I can still make my goal of 155 by the princess half and I'm going to focus on that.


----------



## njtinkmom

Okay not sure how without exercise or drinking all my water but I am


-1.5 AGAIN!!  


I have been watching so maybe that is it, or maybe aunt flo took it with her when she FINALLY left town!  At any rate it is good motivation and I am going back to the gym tonight - no excuses right!?  Mostly the only thing I have been really working at is portion control - so far so good!  Let's see what some exercise does for me!

Keep up the good work everyone and keep the faith!


----------



## gbanshee

Blew it! Have no one to blame but myself. Did not excersize and ate a weeks worth of junk, all in the name of work stress. You think I would know by now to work the stress off by excersizing, but nooooooooo- I go for the peanut M&M's and the sara lee carrot cake.

*+ 1.6*


----------



## Dizneydawn

need to read and catch up since last night!

Here is my news.  My BL scale is either broke or needs a new battery because it has not worked since Sat.  I will get a new battery and try to see if that does not work.

I did dig out the old reg. scale that is not digital.  I had both of my two kids at home weigh on it and they said it was the same as the digital was.

I then wighed in front of Dan, (since I could not see the numbers without bending over  and knew I could not be measuring accurately by that method,) and guess what.....

*-6.2*

Now I will re-weigh in to get the most accurate I can after the new battery arrives.  Obvioulsy I could only list whole pounds so it may be off a tad.

I then proceeded to be almost in the buff and move the darn thing all over the house (wood flooring) to make sure this was not some freak of nature occurance.

I am sure the neighbors are contacting their eye doctors as we speak!    

I even made Dan get on the ground to verify he was not missreading the lines since he is old now at 41 and his eyes may have gone bad.

Yet it was the same everywhere!!!!!

So for now I will take that as a win!!!

I am plugging all the numbers in as we speak....so exciting to see the pound total lost going up!!!!


----------



## luvsJack

Just weighed and I have stayed the same.   So, not good; but not bad either.  

Today I am feeling so much better and ready to get moving!

So far today I have had Special K for breakfast with a handful of craisins and a slice of toast (its a new kind of bread with added Omega-3 and another nutrient, its not really considered low-cal but I think 75 calories per slice.  I got it for both dd and myself and figured I would eat no more than a slice each time anyway) and I had a banana and yogurt for snack.  

I am still wanting to get the book by Ian Smith:  The 4 Day Diet.  I just haven't found it in town yet, thinking I will need to order it from Amazon.  I may check with the library and see if they have it; that way I could see what I think before spending the money on the book.



to those who had a disappointing weigh in--Just don't give up.  You know what happened, learn from it and move on.  The hardest part of change is getting started.  If you quit now, you just have to "get started" all over again!


----------



## PixiePlanner

Mndisneygirl said:


> HECK YEAH!!  I did it on Monday and I was sore and tired that evening.  It's a lot of work to walk up a snowy hill in boots!  I was out of breath a few times when I got to the top of the hill!



Sledding was cancelled due to RAIN!



Jasperann said:


> Absolutely!!!  http://www.dietbites.com/Pyramid-Diet/calories-burned-sledding.html Check that web site out.
> 
> 
> Good luck with your weigh in tomorrow!
> 
> My kids go to a school of choice here.  We had to apply to get in and they do a lottery to give away the spots.  I love the school !  The way they teach them is more hands on learning, and my kids excel at that.  Hopefully you love the school and you get in.



I will check the website out.
DS is starting middle school. This is a brand new school: a grade will be added every year thru highschool. DS would be in the first graduating class. This is a college prep school being offered thru our public school system. The classes are gender specific too. DS & I were very impressed and excited by the ideas presented. Only 60 boys and 60 girls will be accepted into this school each year. Please keep your fingers crossed that DS gets in!



TB'sWidow said:


> Hey everyone,well count me in with those who have blown it this week-end.I totally ate bad. I had to take a course at the community college on saturday for all day with other co-workers.We went to subway on the lunch break no I didn't chose one of their healthy meals I chose the meatball but at least I got just a 6 inch.When I got home older Dd had gotten pizza and you guessed it I at 4 slices. Now on to today before church I always go check on my mother-in-law she lives near a Mcdonalds,do you think I drove by like I have done in the past nooooI turned in and ordered 2 egg,bacon,cheese on a biscuit plus 3 hash browns.I feel like a drug addict on a total bender.Why can't I break this compulsive habitAbsolutley no exercise in 3 days. I'm still gonna weigh myself tomorrow no matter what the dreaded thing says. Back to starting over again.  Mary



Blown it? Let's just say the Blue and Gold banquet was a potluck! YUM, everyone brings yummy things!



Jasperann said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I lost -3.6 pounds this week.



Congratulations Jasperann! Keep up the great work.



gbanshee said:


> Blew it! Have no one to blame but myself. Did not excersize and ate a weeks worth of junk, all in the name of work stress. You think I would know by now to work the stress off by excersizing, but nooooooooo- I go for the peanut M&M's and the sara lee carrot cake.
> 
> *+ 1.6*



I was at Sunday School yesterday and we started a new lesson. One of the questions was as follows... "What kinds of things do you trust in, especially when life gets stormy, that help you feel comfortable and secure rather than fearful? Be honest!" People started saying the Bible, prayer, family and friends... FOOD was my first answer. Food doesn't judge or even talk. It is just there to comfort me. I would have liked to answer differently, but I was trying to be honest.  My pastor smiled at me and said that oreos are on sale at Walmart! (Enabler!) She also admitted that food was 2nd on her list.

Just a Woo from here. I only lost 1 lb. Just glad it wasn't a +1 after all I've eaten lately.


----------



## PixiePlanner

Dizneydawn said:


> *-6.2*
> 
> WOW! Good job!
> 
> I even made Dan get on the ground to verify he was not missreading the lines since he is old now at 41 and his eyes may have gone bad.



Watch it! I resemble that remark!


----------



## eliz991

Hey I do not have time to catch up since I am just now back at work after my week at WDW... but I did weigh in today.

I missed last week's as you know because I was in Disney - today I am up  +3.6 .  I am sure about half of that, at least, is water due to all the salty food and not drinking enough water.  I did okay on eating, I felt like, but I did drink more alcohol than normal.  Also I'm not sure if some of that may be from the week before when I was hobbling around with my broken toe and couldn't get my calorie burn.

I'm back at it today on eating and water - tomorrow for exercise!  Back later to catch up with all of you beautiful ladies!


----------



## shellabell

Down .7, still struggle on the weekend. I don't know why I feel like I have to have junk on the weekend. It didn't help that I didn't feel great so I did no exercising to balance out the eating. I need to find something to snack on during the weekend that tastes good but isn't totally horrible for me. Fruits don't cut it, I need chocolate I should buy some kind of dark chocolate. It gives me a chocolate fix but I don't love it so much that I will binge on it.

Hope everybody has a great Monday!


----------



## Dizneydawn

OhioDisneyLover said:


> We went to Niagara Falls


I have never been there!!


luvsJack said:


> I bought corn tortillas and will brush them with olive oil and sprinkle salt and then back till crisp; and doing the same thing with sweet potato sliced thin.  DD is enjoying helping me find all this stuff and I think, looking forward to the new meals we will be having.
> I was memory jogged of this last night as I sprayed a few tortillas with Pam and then sprinkled with garlic salt...thanks for the reminder and I am glad you two are in cahoots together!!!





dislvr74 said:


> I'm freaking out a bit because I have been eating junk and I have to get a long run in today because I am only two weeks away from the princess half.


I hope you can recover quick!! 


SunnyB1066 said:


> First Name and Screen name: Sunny    SunnyB1066


Hey You!!! You are not late to the party...you were just hanging out observing vs dancing!!!!  Send me your stats girl!! 


o2cre8 said:


> terrible, terrible this weekend.  Afraid to get on scale tomorrow.  I guess I can start over-again.......


You never start over, you move forward because if you started over you would loose all the knowledge you gained so far.  That includes knowing what the cause and effect is from your choices that you want to change now!  

FLICK IT AND FORGET IT!!!

Put that bad feelings between your thumb and forefinger and really visualize that it is there.

Now squish it like it was the nastiest thing you have ever seen, then place that squished up goo on your shoulder and flick it off!

It's gone and you now do not have that on your shoulder to carry anymore.  This is a new week!  You can make it whatever you want!!!


2xcited2sleep said:


> My elliptical broke this weekend.  A bolt made its way free.  I can't figure out how to fix it.  Is this a sign???


Yes...that you need a handyman!! 


gellybean said:


> Made it through a birthday party without eating cake!!
> 
> Then promptly went and got Golden Chick for lunch!
> 
> We are the exact opposite!!! I would say screw the chicken!





luvsJack said:


> TB'sWidow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,well count me in with those who have blown it this week-end.I totally ate bad. I had to take a course at the community college on saturday for all day with other co-workers.We went to subway on the lunch break no I didn't chose one of their healthy meals I chose the meatball but at least I got just a 6 inch.When I got home older Dd had gotten pizza and you guessed it I at 4 slices. Now on to today before church I always go check on my mother-in-law she lives near a Mcdonalds,do you think I drove by like I have done in the past nooooI turned in and ordered 2 egg,bacon,cheese on a biscuit plus 3 hash browns.I feel like a drug addict on a total bender.Why can't I break this compulsive habitAbsolutley no exercise in 3 days. I'm still gonna weigh myself tomorrow no matter what the dreaded thing says. Back to starting over again.  Mary
> 
> 
> 
> Mary - my life could be a history of posts that duplicate your day.  That devil on your shoulder can be pretty powerful when fed carbs...it is truly an addiction at some levels.
> 
> I will never understand the power alcohol or drugs have over some who suffer it's cravings but I get the food piece totally.  Those processed carbs are like a drug to your body.
> 
> It doesn't give you what you need and then it makes you want more and more.  Sells you lies because it tastes good but you are hungry 20 minutes later like you never ate yet your body technically still has not gotten rid of what it ate.  There was just not anything in it nutritous to get so it wants more.
> 
> You feed it more of the same and the cycle keeps going.
> 
> When I cut out those type of carbs for 2 days..I do not crave them any longer.  Like my body detoxes out the bad crap and then the cravings are gone.
> 
> It's the first few days that you fight through to make it through and then with one bite of Pizza or junk food...you are back at square one..a full blown addict again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jasperann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey everyone.
> 
> I lost -3.6 pounds this week.
> 
> [/FONT][/SIZE]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HELLLLLOOOOOOO!!!!! This makes you the first recipient for the tag for your siggie!!!  You have lost 6.6 pounds total!!!
> 
> At 5 pounds lost, you get a tag and for every 5 after a new tag!!!
> 
> I lost 6.2 this week but since I gained weight last week...really only 4.2 total so I do not get it yet!!!!
> 
> I want one next week!  HUGE MOTIVATOR!!!!
> 
> Way to go!!! - I sent you a pm with it in it!!!
> 
> 
> gellybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> + 1.2
> Ugh! I know why.... though what's aggrevating is I was down by 4 lbs Saturday morning, so I gained 5 lbs Sat and Sunday?
> 
> So much for weekends not being temptations for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alright!  So now come up with a game plan on how to prevent this weekend to repeat itself!!!  You can do it!!!
> 
> 
> dislvr74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm down .5 pounds, which is a miracle considering I was in bed all weekend. I'm starting to feel human again and I'm back at work. I can still make my goal of 155 by the princess half and I'm going to focus on that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very proud of you!!  Way to rise above the crud and still do something!!!  I am learning from you!!
> 
> 
> njtinkmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> -1.5 AGAIN!!
> 
> Make it 2 pounds this week and you get the new tag in your siggie!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gbanshee said:
> 
> 
> 
> all in the name of work stress.
> *+ 1.6*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok Gina!  How bout posting here as vaguely as you can your stressors.  Maybe that will be a better outlet.  Our lives are 100% in connection to our weight and so that is a huge piece of it here.
> 
> I can also get you a VooDoo doll. Maybe 2. You get the needles.
> 
> 
> luvsJack said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just weighed and I have stayed the same.   So, not good; but not bad either.
> Great Job!!!  This week should be good with you and your DD being chefs together!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixiePlanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was at Sunday School yesterday and we started a new lesson. One of the questions was as follows... "What kinds of things do you trust in, especially when life gets stormy, that help you feel comfortable and secure rather than fearful? Be honest!" People started saying the Bible, prayer, family and friends... FOOD was my first answer. Food doesn't judge or even talk. It is just there to comfort me. It actually is a tool to comfort yourself.  I thought a lot about your answer and I would have written the same.  Then I thought about it and I give it the power when I say it comforts me.
> 
> I use it to comfort myself.  I control it 100%.  So just like a binkie, bottle, stuffed toy or blanket that a child has for comfort, we choose food.
> 
> Now we need to wean ourselves.  Ripping it away 100% will cause trauma.  We need to learn new comfort strategies.  Build them in.
> 
> Just a Woo from here. I only lost 1 lb. Just glad it wasn't a +1 after all I've eaten lately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah for you!!! It all adds up!!
> 
> 
> 
> PixiePlanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it! I resemble that remark!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Dizneydawn

eliz991 said:


> Hey I do not have time to catch up since I am just now back at work after my week at WDW... but I did weigh in today.
> Can't wait to hear about it!!  Did I get your strating weight?  It seems that i think I di but I do not have you listed...hmmmm...





shellabell said:


> I need to find something to snack on during the weekend that tastes good but isn't totally horrible for me. Fruits don't cut it, I need chocolate I should buy some kind of dark chocolate. It gives me a chocolate fix but I don't love it so much that I will binge on it.
> 
> Hope everybody has a great Monday!



Look for those frozen all fruit bars.  Aldi's has some here that are 100 calories.  They are really big too!  Being cold you have to eat it slow and that helps I think.


----------



## Leash

I should get an * next to this since it had nothing to do with diet or exercise but here it is reguardless: -1.5 pounds. I didn't eat (successfuly ) for about 3.5 days so that tends to make you shed some weight, I just wish I could figure out a way to do that when I'm not sick and not pass out.

This may be to geeky for words but I was watching Doctor Who this weekend and one episode centered on a new diet pill with the tag line "The pounds just walk away" and they really did. At night a pound of fat would remove itself from your body and turn into this cute little blob with arms, legs and a face and just walk out of the house. So when I got on the scale this morning and saw that I lost about a pound I just pictured one of those little blobs walking out of my bedroom and going out the doggie door. 

Anyway, congrats to everyone wether you gained or lost because you are not giving up!


----------



## o2cre8

well, I lost 1 pound this week.  I know something is better than nothing, but my weight can fluctuate by a pound in a day. So it's not much for me.  I did measure both times in the morning. How do people loose like 3 pounds or more in a week??  what do i need to do?  eat less? eat more?  uch, patience, patience, patience...................

any ideas on how to jump start my weight loss?????


----------



## MulanUSAF

I'm still in shock... but at least I am here and posting about it, so I guess it's a first step in my acceptance of the fact that I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes today.

I am 29 years old, with a BMI of 27.4, I don't smoke, drink alcohol or use drugs.  I know I could lose a few pounds to be healthier, but I never even thought about the possibility that I could have diabetes, especially at this age!  My grandfather has it, but he was well into his sixties when he was diagnosed.  No one else in my family has diabetes, so I didn't think it's a hereditary issue for me.

About a week and a half ago, I took a blood test for an insurance policy thing.  I didn't give a second thought about it until the insurance agent called me and said I need to see a doctor because some of the numbers aren't in the normal range.  I made an appointment and saw a doctor the next day, had blood drawn and the glucose number came back 273.  Normal is below 100.  More importantly, the A1c percentage showed 8.1%, where normal is around 4-6%.  It didn't sound like much, but my doctor said that indicates my hemoglobins have been in contact with too much glucose in my blood for some time already.  He told me I probably have diabetes and had me come back for another blood test to confirm.  Well, I just got the second lab results back and it just confirmed diagnosis of type 2 diabetes.

I am going through all sorts of emotions right now.  Everything from being mad at myself for being overweight and not exercising enough, to being scared that this will develop complications like kidney failure, blindness, nerve damage and all sorts of unpleasant consequences later on in life.  I am also angry at myself for not getting check ups sooner since I haven't seen a doctor for probably 5 years.  I am also sad that I have to give up a lot of my favorite foods.  I haven't even told my mom yet, I am scared about what she will say to me because she's been telling me to lose weight and now it's going to be a total "I told you so".  I've cried in my car for a good half hour after leaving the doctor's office and as I'm typing right now, my eyes are welling up again.  

My doctor said I can control this with diet and exercise.  But right now, I'm just so messed up that I can barely think straight.  I haven't eaten anything since this morning and it's like every food in the pantry has a lot of carbs.  I'm suppose to have an appointment with a nutritionist next week, but right now I'm afraid to eat anything.  Just a week ago, I was blissfully ignorant and thought everything in my life is just right.  Now my life has been turned upside down and I don't know if I can put it right side up again.  I guess in the long run, I'll be losing weight and eating better and this could be the silver lining.  But I just don't want this thunderstorm at all, with or without lining.  

Thanks for letting me vent and I could really use some advice and encouragement.


----------



## gellybean

MulanUSAF said:


> I'm still in shock... but at least I am here and posting about it, so I guess it's a first step in my acceptance of the fact that I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes today.
> 
> I am 29 years old, with a BMI of 27.4, I don't smoke, drink alcohol or use drugs.  I know I could lose a few pounds to be healthier, but I never even thought about the possibility that I could have diabetes, especially at this age!  My grandfather has it, but he was well into his sixties when he was diagnosed.  No one else in my family has diabetes, so I didn't think it's a hereditary issue for me.
> 
> About a week and a half ago, I took a blood test for an insurance policy thing.  I didn't give a second thought about it until the insurance agent called me and said I need to see a doctor because some of the numbers aren't in the normal range.  I made an appointment and saw a doctor the next day, had blood drawn and the glucose number came back 273.  Normal is below 100.  More importantly, the A1c percentage showed 8.1%, where normal is around 4-6%.  It didn't sound like much, but my doctor said that indicates my hemoglobins have been in contact with too much glucose in my blood for some time already.  He told me I probably have diabetes and had me come back for another blood test to confirm.  Well, I just got the second lab results back and it just confirmed diagnosis of type 2 diabetes.
> 
> I am going through all sorts of emotions right now.  Everything from being mad at myself for being overweight and not exercising enough, to being scared that this will develop complications like kidney failure, blindness, nerve damage and all sorts of unpleasant consequences later on in life.  I am also angry at myself for not getting check ups sooner since I haven't seen a doctor for probably 5 years.  I am also sad that I have to give up a lot of my favorite foods.  I haven't even told my mom yet, I am scared about what she will say to me because she's been telling me to lose weight and now it's going to be a total "I told you so".  I've cried in my car for a good half hour after leaving the doctor's office and as I'm typing right now, my eyes are welling up again.
> 
> My doctor said I can control this with diet and exercise.  But right now, I'm just so messed up that I can barely think straight.  I haven't eaten anything since this morning and it's like every food in the pantry has a lot of carbs.  I'm suppose to have an appointment with a nutritionist next week, but right now I'm afraid to eat anything.  Just a week ago, I was blissfully ignorant and thought everything in my life is just right.  Now my life has been turned upside down and I don't know if I can put it right side up again.  I guess in the long run, I'll be losing weight and eating better and this could be the silver lining.  But I just don't want this thunderstorm at all, with or without lining.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent and I could really use some advice and encouragement.





Hang in there!!!

I know this is scary and overwhelming right now but Type 2 is the type of diabetes that can go away. Focus on that!! You are not sentenced with this forever. You can beat it! 

I know a lot of people thave have lost weight and are no longer diabetic. I also know many that control their diabetes so well that there are none of those icky side effects of diabetes.

I had gestational diabetes with both my pregnancies and it's amazing how much easier it is to follow a diet when you HAVE to. 

Not eating is BAD!!! It makes your sugar jump and then bottom out.

Start out with low carb options. IF you have a sandwich, have half a sandwich with lots of low fat turkey or ham or whatever kind of lunch meat on one piece of bread instead of 2. Load up on toppings to fill you up so you won't miss the other piece of bread.  You can have tuna fish or chicken salad as long as their aren't a lot of sweet pickles or fruit in them. Have veggies or dill pickles instead of chips. 

Mash cauliflower instead of potatoes. Eat a burger with only one half of the bun or portabella mushrooms for the bun. Use spagetti squash instead of pasta. If you eat a lettuce wrap, make sure you watch out for hidden carbs, like water chesnuts or rice noodles. Have a healthy chinese stir fry with very little rice or noodles. Have soup! A veggie or chicken tortilla sans the tortilla strips.

Some snacks that are good are nuts, and cheese. You can have fruit just generally not in the morning and you have to count it as a carb. You can have chips and those kinds of snacks if you count them out and count them as a carb. Popcorn was my friend! Love that white cheddar Smart popcorn. I could have 3 cups of that for one carb serving. 

I know my nutritionist highly recommnended eating every 2-3 hrs to help maintain my sugars! So I had breakfast, snack, lunch, snack, diner, and a snack before bed!

As far as how exercise helps, they explained it to me like this.... your glucose molecules have locks that insulin is supposed to be the key to and open and break down the sugar. With type 2 diabetes, or insulin resistance diabetes, the insulin can't get the lock to fit in the lock. Hence the high sugar. My p.a. told me that when you excercise it's like adding 10 more locks on one glucose molecule. It increases the chances the key (aka insulin) has of unlocking and breaking down that molecule. The extra oxygen is what gives you those extra locks to try to fit the insulin to!

I hope that made sense!!

You can do this!! You have us to talk to and vent to and information is your friend!

I actually had a A1C and fasting glucose ran today. Because I was gestationally diabetic I have a 50% higher chance of developing Type 2. I may be right here with you!

If you need to vent, we're so here for you!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

MulanUSAF said:


> I'm still in shock... but at least I am here and posting about it, so I guess it's a first step in my acceptance of the fact that I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes today.



Ok.  This is horrible and I am so sorry but I want to help and me saying I am sorry will not change where we are right now so let's look at some good.

You have a ton of great news within this bad crud.   

Your doctor is telling you that the course of this right now IS in your control so that is a huge yeah!

Be thankful you ARE young and can do something to change your future versus when you might be 60 and already have huge ramifications that are not reverseable.

Tell us what you need to do and we will be here for you 100%.  What are you supposed to be doing?  Exactly.  Step by step instructions for us so we can help brainstorm new foods and ideas.

I think it is great you are seeing a nutritionalist.  You will be teaching us as you learn and we can all use it!

It also is NOT a death sentence.  It sucks.  It totally does.  But it is not as bad as it could be and keep that in the forefront of your thoughts.

I am not in your shoes but I always have to remind myself of worse case scenarios that the situtaion is NOT in order to look past where my head is stuck...whenever I get faced with something daunting.

There are people who have diabetes who do not need to loose a ton of weight.  Just a little and that doesn't seem fair to those who are skating by without it right now that need to loose a ton.

Me for example.

I have a friend who I worked with as well as her sister.  The sister was just diagnosed with stage 3 breast cancer.  32 with a 3 year old child.  No family history at all.

When I talked with my friend and asked her what we can do, she said - change your own lives.  Take self-checks seriously.

Well you by posting this today will be serving a whole lot of wake up calls for all of us.  A whole ton of good will come out of this for all of us.

Including you.

Let us help make this place a safe haven for you to vent and work through all this crap.  Let us know what we can do so you can kick this disease in it's rear.

YOU WILL BE ON SKINNY ISLAND.

Diabetes is just helping you get those oars through the water a bit faster than you expected. 

If and when you tell your mom - lead with it as a positive.

Like, "Mom, you know I appreciate that you have been worried about my health and it seems you should be a doctor because at least you would have a title and get paid better than a Mom does.  I have Type 2 diabetes and what I need from you now is all the positive encouragement and support you can give.  I am not looking back and I do not want you to either so here is what I need.........list them here.....which one can you help me with?"

Asking her for help and acknowlidging she had some good points along the way (regardless if they were handled the best) will take away her instinct to protect you.  Believe it or not, "I told you so's" from Mom's can be a form of reassurance for themselves that they did the best they could.  They are going through a mental checklist to make sure they did not let you down or that they were there for you.

It's about her feeling insecure and protective, not about you.

Let her know that right off the bat.  That you don't hold her guilty or accountable.

If she lives near you, have her go with to the nutritionist.  Get as much support together as you can.

Let us know what we can do.  Hope any of this made sense.  My head is ADD zone central and it is always firing off all these thought rapidly!


----------



## TB'sWidow

Well I'm down -1lb don't know how after the week-end I had. So far today i have had special k for breakfast and a salad for lunch. I did get to the gym  did 45min on the treadmill.Hopefully will make right choice for dinner. Mary


----------



## gellybean

Jasperann said:


> Usually a gain of 5 pounds would be water weight.  Did you have something that was supper salty this weekend?  Because that would do it.  But the great thing about water weight is it comes off supper fast.   Have fun at the gym today and good luck with your blood test.  I had that done last year and everything was fine for me...  Not sure how that happened, but I took it.
> 
> Edited...  I mean super not supper... lol  I left it in because I found it amusing when I reread it.




LOL @ supper. Gotta love those unintentional puns.  

I did have a lot of salt this weekend. Went a little crazy on 100 cal bags of popcorn and then the fried foods were heavily salted. I tried to push the water yesterday but obviously not enough. I also think I may be retaining fluids for girly reasons. So I'm hoping I can see some results next Monday. Still gonna work out tonight! Not letting this get me down!

Thanks for the good luck. I'll let y'all know what the results end up being!



dislvr74 said:


> I'm down .5 pounds, which is a miracle considering I was in bed all weekend. I'm starting to feel human again and I'm back at work. I can still make my goal of 155 by the princess half and I'm going to focus on that.



 A loss is a loss!! Yay!!

Glad you are feelin better!!!



njtinkmom said:


> Okay not sure how without exercise or drinking all my water but I am
> 
> -1.5 AGAIN!!
> 
> 
> I have been watching so maybe that is it, or maybe aunt flo took it with her when she FINALLY left town!  At any rate it is good motivation and I am going back to the gym tonight - no excuses right!?  Mostly the only thing I have been really working at is portion control - so far so good!  Let's see what some exercise does for me!
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone and keep the faith!



 for your loss!!! and  for AF leaving town. Glad you are motivated!! Motivation is soooooooooooooooo crucial!! Good luck with the exercise!



gbanshee said:


> Blew it! Have no one to blame but myself. Did not excersize and ate a weeks worth of junk, all in the name of work stress. You think I would know by now to work the stress off by excersizing, but nooooooooo- I go for the peanut M&M's and the sara lee carrot cake.
> 
> *+ 1.6*



Hang in there!! I'm in the same boat!! 



Dizneydawn said:


> need to read and catch up since last night!
> 
> Here is my news.  My BL scale is either broke or needs a new battery because it has not worked since Sat.  I will get a new battery and try to see if that does not work.
> 
> I did dig out the old reg. scale that is not digital.  I had both of my two kids at home weigh on it and they said it was the same as the digital was.
> 
> I then wighed in front of Dan, (since I could not see the numbers without bending over  and knew I could not be measuring accurately by that method,) and guess what.....
> 
> *-6.2*
> 
> Now I will re-weigh in to get the most accurate I can after the new battery arrives.  Obvioulsy I could only list whole pounds so it may be off a tad.
> 
> I then proceeded to be almost in the buff and move the darn thing all over the house (wood flooring) to make sure this was not some freak of nature occurance.
> 
> I am sure the neighbors are contacting their eye doctors as we speak!
> 
> I even made Dan get on the ground to verify he was not missreading the lines since he is old now at 41 and his eyes may have gone bad.
> 
> Yet it was the same everywhere!!!!!
> 
> So for now I will take that as a win!!!
> 
> I am plugging all the numbers in as we speak....so exciting to see the pound total lost going up!!!!










That's AMAZING!!!!!!!! So proud of you Dawn!!




and  at the neighbors going to the eye doctors! 



luvsJack said:


> Just weighed and I have stayed the same.   So, not good; but not bad either.
> 
> Today I am feeling so much better and ready to get moving!
> 
> So far today I have had Special K for breakfast with a handful of craisins and a slice of toast (its a new kind of bread with added Omega-3 and another nutrient, its not really considered low-cal but I think 75 calories per slice.  I got it for both dd and myself and figured I would eat no more than a slice each time anyway) and I had a banana and yogurt for snack.
> 
> I am still wanting to get the book by Ian Smith:  The 4 Day Diet.  I just haven't found it in town yet, thinking I will need to order it from Amazon.  I may check with the library and see if they have it; that way I could see what I think before spending the money on the book.
> 
> 
> 
> to those who had a disappointing weigh in--Just don't give up.  You know what happened, learn from it and move on.  The hardest part of change is getting started.  If you quit now, you just have to "get started" all over again!




Thanks for the words of encouragement. Amen to the hardest part is getting started! Although, I think it's the week after you get started that's a bit harder for me. It's like the initial motivation and excitement to do this are gone but there are no results yet to pick up the motivation again. Ya know?




eliz991 said:


> Hey I do not have time to catch up since I am just now back at work after my week at WDW... but I did weigh in today.
> 
> I missed last week's as you know because I was in Disney - today I am up  +3.6 .  I am sure about half of that, at least, is water due to all the salty food and not drinking enough water.  I did okay on eating, I felt like, but I did drink more alcohol than normal.  Also I'm not sure if some of that may be from the week before when I was hobbling around with my broken toe and couldn't get my calorie burn.
> 
> I'm back at it today on eating and water - tomorrow for exercise!  Back later to catch up with all of you beautiful ladies!




That's not a bad number considering you were on VAKAY! I gained like 9 lbs our week in Disney! 

Sorry your toe  kept you from getting you calorie burn. How's it doing? Better?

Glad you're back on the Dis, my other fellow Texan!



shellabell said:


> Down .7, still struggle on the weekend. I don't know why I feel like I have to have junk on the weekend. It didn't help that I didn't feel great so I did no exercising to balance out the eating. I need to find something to snack on during the weekend that tastes good but isn't totally horrible for me. Fruits don't cut it, I need chocolate I should buy some kind of dark chocolate. It gives me a chocolate fix but I don't love it so much that I will binge on it.
> 
> Hope everybody has a great Monday!



 on losing!  I've been eating Slim Fast bars for my chocolate fix! They have a butterfinger and snickers knock off that are pretty good. Only 100 cals and 3.5 or 5g of fat. 



Dizneydawn said:


> FLICK IT AND FORGET IT!!!
> 
> 
> I like that one!! I'm gonna put it on my fridge!
> 
> 
> Mary - my life could be a history of posts that duplicate your day.  That devil on your shoulder can be pretty powerful when fed carbs...it is truly an addiction at some levels.
> 
> I will never understand the power alcohol or drugs have over some who suffer it's cravings but I get the food piece totally.  Those processed carbs are like a drug to your body.
> 
> It doesn't give you what you need and then it makes you want more and more.  Sells you lies because it tastes good but you are hungry 20 minutes later like you never ate yet your body technically still has not gotten rid of what it ate.  There was just not anything in it nutritous to get so it wants more.
> 
> You feed it more of the same and the cycle keeps going.
> 
> When I cut out those type of carbs for 2 days..I do not crave them any longer.  Like my body detoxes out the bad crap and then the cravings are gone.
> 
> It's the first few days that you fight through to make it through and then with one bite of Pizza or junk food...you are back at square one..a full blown addict again.
> 
> There's a book called Carb Addicts that I've been meaning to read! Have you read it?
> 
> 
> HELLLLLOOOOOOO!!!!! This makes you the first recipient for the tag for your siggie!!!  You have lost 6.6 pounds total!!!
> 
> At 5 pounds lost, you get a tag and for every 5 after a new tag!!!
> 
> I lost 6.2 this week but since I gained weight last week...really only 4.2 total so I do not get it yet!!!!
> 
> I want one next week!  HUGE MOTIVATOR!!!!
> 
> Way to go!!! - I sent you a pm with it in it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> WTG!!!! Jasperann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Now I want one!! It will be mine. Oh yes, it will be mine!!!!
> 
> Come show it off, Jasperann! Me wants to see it!
> 
> Alright!  So now come up with a game plan on how to prevent this weekend to repeat itself!!!  You can do it!!!
> 
> Yes m'am! I was already thinking that. DS7 will be home next weekend so I am going to do menu planning for the whole weekend.
> 
> 
> I have tracked EVERY Single bite today!


 



Leash said:


> I should get an * next to this since it had nothing to do with diet or exercise but here it is reguardless: -1.5 pounds. I didn't eat (successfuly ) for about 3.5 days so that tends to make you shed some weight, I just wish I could figure out a way to do that when I'm not sick and not pass out.
> 
> This may be to geeky for words but I was watching Doctor Who this weekend and one episode centered on a new diet pill with the tag line "The pounds just walk away" and they really did. At night a pound of fat would remove itself from your body and turn into this cute little blob with arms, legs and a face and just walk out of the house. So when I got on the scale this morning and saw that I lost about a pound I just pictured one of those little blobs walking out of my bedroom and going out the doggie door.
> 
> Anyway, congrats to everyone wether you gained or lost because you are not giving up!



A loss is a loss, girl! Take it and enjoy it. You worked for it, one way or the other. 



o2cre8 said:


> well, I lost 1 pound this week.  I know something is better than nothing, but my weight can fluctuate by a pound in a day. So it's not much for me.  I did measure both times in the morning. How do people loose like 3 pounds or more in a week??  what do i need to do?  eat less? eat more?  uch, patience, patience, patience...................
> 
> any ideas on how to jump start my weight loss?????



 Patience is hard for me too! Instant gratification or nothing! But I have to remind myself that the need for instant gratification is what made me overweight in the first place!! 

Have you figured your resting metabolic rate yet? Maybe you're not eating ENOUGH and your body thinks you're starving to death! That might be one place to start!

Hang in there!


----------



## ancestry

> I haven't even told my mom yet, I am scared about what she will say to me because she's been telling me to lose weight and now it's going to be a total "I told you so".



Don't focus on what you should have done.  You CAN NOT change the past.  However you have full control over your future. 

The best thing you can do for your future is it learn how to best manage your diabetes.  Learn how to eat and set yourself up on an exercise plan.

Big virtual group hug to you.   You can do this and you can be successful at it.


----------



## ski_mom

Well, I'm down 1 for the week.  Not great, but I didn't start until the middle of the week and didn't really have my plan in place or anything.  So, I was kind of thinking of today being my starting date.  (Not a good plan I know).  Anyway, today's been good so far - I had oatmeal for breakfast and a WW yogurt for a snack.  Went out to eat with my mom and had a chef salad with dressing I brought from home.  Tonight I've got a chicken and dumplings recipe in the crockpot.  I haven't figured out the calories/points yet, but it shouldn't be too bad (I hope not anyway) because I used the 98% fat free cream of chicken soup in it.  I know it's probably got a lot of sodium, but I've got to start somewhere!

And just a something that I've found that I really liked that has helped me in the past when I've been eating good - I found these salad dressing packets that I just love.  You can get them at http://www.hendricksons.com/    When I first starting eating this dressing from the bottle I found it at my local grocery store.  I checked their website and found that they had the individual packets, but I thought they were pretty expensive through the website, so I called their number to see if there was anywhere local that sold the packets.  The only place that did is actually a food distributor, but they sell to the public also, so they sold me a box of 100 packets for $25.  That's a lot of them to buy at one time, but I split the box with my sister and it's definitely much cheaper than their website.  Just an idea for anyone interested.  I love being able to carry these in my purse and know that I can order a salad and still have it be low fat / low calorie since I have my own dressing that I like.


----------



## Jasperann

Hey all!  Thanks for all the congrats!  I have my badge in my Siggie!  Thanks Dawn!!!  

So I wanted to share with you some links that I've acquired on different times of changing me.  They have each taught me something about how to lose weight, but mostly it has taught me about me.  So here they are:

http://www.calorieking.com/ 
http://www.thedailyplate.com/ (both great for figuring out calories in things that you have no clue about)

http://www.freedieting.com/tools/weight_loss_tools.htm (tons and tons of great information on here!  I love all the calculators they have on here)

http://www.mapmywalk.com/  (if you walk outside you can track how far you actually walk.  I use this tool in the spring and summer a lot.  I don't like walking the same way a lot, so I change it up often.)

http://walking.about.com/od/weightloss/u/weightloss.htm  (obviously walking is one of my big things to lose weight... so yet another walking one)

http://www.everydayhealth.com/  (this is the site I use to track my calories.  I just prefer it over all the others I've tried... nothing special about it and the site can be glitchy... )

http://fatsecret.com/  (I really like this site for tracking my weight... when you enter your start weight it asks what your goal weight is and then for every weigh in after that it tells you if you continue to lose at that rate you will reach your goal on XX-XX-XX date.  It is a great motivator and gives you a little visual to when you might get to goal if you stay on target.  I  it!!!)

I hope that some of those might help some of you.  I figured if I got something out of them that you guys might like them too.  It has taken me so long to finally understand that giving up on your goal is the only way of failing when you are trying to get healthy.   I have given up so many times in the past, that I don't want to anymore.  I felt this same way when I finally quit smoking, so I'm pretty optimistic about my odds of losing weight this time.  I remember trying to quit so many times.... but it never worked, until I really and truly WANTED it to happen, it turned out I was the only one causing myself to continue smoking.  When I changed my mind and decided that I didn't want to smoke, quitting became very easy.  That is what this time of changing my life feels like.    So with that being said... if I stop posting on here, I expect all of you to kick my butt back into gear!    (except while I will be gone to Disney...  That is March 8th until March 17th)

Gosh I hope that was understandable... sometimes I ramble and it just doesn't come across how I would like it to.


----------



## eliz991

Dawn, I did send you my starting weight - I will send it again!

Gellybean, my toe is much better, still a little sore but I changed shoes a lot and it helped down there.  Unfortunately I managed to slip my knee out of joint getting off the bus one night... but that is an injury I have had before.  It is better already and I think I can exercise without aggravating it.  At least I didn't fall down the stairs and off the bus!  (I slipped on the edge of the step because I wasn't looking where I was going but caught myself - but in doing so my knee slipped out sideways on itself.)


----------



## luvsJack

PixiePlanner said:


> I was at Sunday School yesterday and we started a new lesson. One of the questions was as follows... "What kinds of things do you trust in, especially when life gets stormy, that help you feel comfortable and secure rather than fearful? Be honest!" People started saying the Bible, prayer, family and friends... FOOD was my first answer. Food doesn't judge or even talk. It is just there to comfort me. I would have liked to answer differently, but I was trying to be honest.  My pastor smiled at me and said that oreos are on sale at Walmart! (Enabler!) She also admitted that food was 2nd on her list.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I would have had the same answer!  I turn to food without even thinking about it.  I can get angry at someone and the next thing I know I am up in the kitchen looking for potato chips or digging for chocolate.  And if I am depressed, oh my   Comfort foods, comfort food, comfort food and extra of it all!
> 
> I need to learn to turn to prayer or the Bible.  Hmmmm.  I think I will put my Bilble next to that very cabinet and a note on the door that reminds me where to turn plus one on the fridge.
> 
> Thanks!  I never really thought about it before, but its so easy to turn to food.  You will have to tell your pastor that your lesson on Sunday taught a lot more people than just those in the class!


----------



## gellybean

Worth a read!

WW article about unrealistic expectations


----------



## PixiePlanner

luvsJack said:


> I would have had the same answer!  I turn to food without even thinking about it.  I can get angry at someone and the next thing I know I am up in the kitchen looking for potato chips or digging for chocolate.  And if I am depressed, oh my   Comfort foods, comfort food, comfort food and extra of it all!
> 
> I need to learn to turn to prayer or the Bible.  Hmmmm.  I think I will put my Bilble next to that very cabinet and a note on the door that reminds me where to turn plus one on the fridge.
> 
> Thanks!  I never really thought about it before, but its so easy to turn to food.  You will have to tell your pastor that your lesson on Sunday taught a lot more people than just those in the class!



She(my pastor) has done WW for years. She totally understands the "turning to food" thing. She admits it. Maybe I should put my Bible in the pantry? or the fridge? Cabinet? I might have to buy more Bibles! Maybe I should just use your idea and place a note reminding not to turn to food...


----------



## Mndisneygirl

- .5 !!!

Sorry I'm so late today - busy at work!


----------



## PixiePlanner

Dizneydawn said:


> I will never understand the power alcohol or drugs have over some who suffer it's cravings but I get the food piece totally.  Those processed carbs are like a drug to your body.



This reminds me of an old Rosanne episode where Rosanne is fighting w/ Jackie about her drinking. Jackie turns to her and says, "Have another shot of pancake." What a statement. Never thought I would be quoting the Rosanne show!


----------



## littlepeppers

Lost 0lbs again this week.

I really thing DH is trying stop me from losing  so we don't have to go to WDW again.

Let's see....Chineese buffet, Raising Canes, Popeyes, Sonic, and cake.......
I can't believe I didn't gain.

Did Power 90 (died 20min in) this morning.  Starting over again, another Monday.


----------



## Leash

eliz991 said:


> Unfortunately I managed to slip my knee out of joint getting off the bus one night... but that is an injury I have had before.  It is better already and I think I can exercise without aggravating it.  At least I didn't fall down the stairs and off the bus!  (I slipped on the edge of the step because I wasn't looking where I was going but caught myself - but in doing so my knee slipped out sideways on itself.)



OMGosh! How are you actually thinking about exercising and not laid up in bed with pain pills after doing that????? I dislocated my knee Dec. 2008 and then had surgery on it last March and when it went out I was on major drugs and then in an imobilizer for a month and it still isn't all the way better even now. I am still afraid of it ever happening again but you are like "no big deal", I am in awe.


----------



## dislvr74

I'm getting a great reward for dragging my butt out of bed and doing 10 miles yesterday. My SIL is in labor with my newest niece or nephew. Now I can go visit him/her this weekend without worrying about getting in a long run. If I had skipped it, that would have been my last chance to do 10 miles and who really wants to run 10 miles when there is a baby to hold instead? I'm super excited because she wasn't due until March 1st and I was just sure she was going to end up having that baby while I am at WDW.


----------



## luvsJack

dislvr74 said:


> I'm getting a great reward for dragging my butt out of bed and doing 10 miles yesterday. My SIL is in labor with my newest niece or nephew. Now I can go visit him/her this weekend without worrying about getting in a long run. If I had skipped it, that would have been my last chance to do 10 miles and who really wants to run 10 miles when there is a baby to hold instead? I'm super excited because she wasn't due until March 1st and I was just sure she was going to end up having that baby while I am at WDW.



Awwww.   Babies are life's best rewards!


----------



## luvsJack

PixiePlanner said:


> She(my pastor) has done WW for years. She totally understands the "turning to food" thing. She admits it. Maybe I should put my Bible in the pantry? or the fridge? Cabinet? I might have to buy more Bibles! Maybe I should just use your idea and place a note reminding not to turn to food...



Yeah.  I will have to stick with the notes too. I would have to buy several Bibles to put in all the places I look for food!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Wow everyone!  Thanks for so much helpful information.  I feel very stagnant today even though I spent a lot of time exercising yesterday. My weight seems to go up and down the same three pounds.  When I hit 5 pounds I will be thrilled!  I'll know then that I'm really on the path to lower weight.  
Yesterday I went with my daughter's girl scout troop and went snowshoeing and walking around the campground in the snow.  I'm so sore today!!!!  It feels good though.  Unfortunately, they had rotten lunch food - hot dogs and chips.  I did eat the carrots, and did not eat the chips.  Oh and there was a cookie.  I ate that.  

I think I'm doing okay with food.  eating more veggies and healthy stuff.  I gave up soda for lent (I didn't drink a ton of it, and usually diet, but figured it would help me out).   Now I need to up the activity level.  The weather's been pretty decent, so I'm hoping to get out walking the dog more.  

For those looking for a "healthier" way to get a bit of chocolate - I've bought Luna bars and they are really tasty!  They're made for women and have a balance of protein, fat and carbs.  If I have those, I don't tend to eat much other sweet stuff.

Okay - gotta go work on my everlasting TR!


----------



## loonieroonie

Hi All! I have been MIA lately, busy with work and no time for DIS .


----------



## luvsJack

Well, its the end of Monday and I am right proud of me!! 

Dd and I went to the track this afternoon and I walked a mile and a half, dd rode her bike that same distance.

I stayed within all my goals for food.     Supper was one soft, chicken taco (added lettuce and tomato) and a few baked corn tortillas chips with homemade salsa.  

For dessert I had a Luigi's Italian Ice, Cherry flavored.  Fat free and very few calories. 


Hope everyone else had a great day and looking for a great one tomorrow!!


----------



## o2cre8

had such a busy day.  didn't even reach 1000 of my 1200 calories that i think i'm supposed to have.  Usually i'd have no prob going over that amount though.  just oddly, i'm not hungry and isn't it too late at night to eat anyway (11:45)went to gym too (amazing kick boxing that i love).....

i bought a giant bottle of water b/c one thing i noticed so far is i'm definitely not drinking my 8 cups a day.

I just wish i'd loose weight, but i still feel like i have no clue what i'm doing.  If i ever find more time, i'm gona check out all the sites that were posted.  sounds so good, if only i had time and energy...........


----------



## o2cre8

ooops 10:45 now not 11:45.  also, so stressed, babysitter failed to show and til a found someone else made me so late to my class.  normally i eat when stressed, just didn't even have food on me. ate regular dinner at 8:30ish after i got home and kids settled . I guess i was full????????


----------



## OhioDisneyLover

- 1.6 for me yesterday!! 

This is so dang hard to do!


----------



## Jasperann

OhioDisneyLover said:


> - 1.6 for me yesterday!!
> 
> This is so dang hard to do!



Congrats!  BTW nothing worth doing is easy.  At least that is what my mom always told me.


----------



## ancestry

Good Morning Everyone!

I didn't have a chance to fully report in yesterday.  I haven't lost any weight yet but then again I didn't start my new lifestyle until Thursday of last week so I didn't have a full week.  However I believe I lost some inches between my waist and chest.

I didn't exercise over the weekend since I was traveling but did good with my eating.  I managed eating out fairly well.

Yesterday I went to the gym and did my thing.  Before I even realized it I had spent three hours at the gym.   I did 30 minutes on the treadmill, 30 minutes on the ArcTrainer, and 30 minutes on the stationary bike.  Between those three cardio activities I burned close to 671 calories.  I then did a full set of weight training after that but have no idea how many calories the weight training burns.

I have to say I feel so much better.  I really dislike exercising but feel so much better when I do it.  I also realized yesterday that I am definitely addicted to endorphins.  Once they kick in I don't like to stop exercising. I still haven't figured out if that is a good thing or a bad thing.  

I'm hoping to get back to the gym this morning but today will only be cardio as I can only do the weight training every other day.  I really should probably stay home and clean my house instead.


----------



## Dizneydawn

PixiePlanner said:


> This reminds me of an old Rosanne episode where Rosanne is fighting w/ Jackie about her drinking. Jackie turns to her and says, "Have another shot of pancake." What a statement. Never thought I would be quoting the Rosanne show!


I remember that eppisode!  There is so much truth in great comedy!!


littlepeppers said:


> Lost 0lbs again this week.
> Keep your chin up!  Make a plan!





dislvr74 said:


> If I had skipped it, that would have been my last chance to do 10 miles and who really wants to run 10 miles when there is a baby to hold instead?


Post a picture!  So exiting!!


Mndisneygirl said:


> The weather's been pretty decent, so I'm hoping to get out walking the dog more.
> Amen on the weather warming even with a few feet of snow on the ground!!!
> For those looking for a "healthier" way to get a bit of chocolate - I've bought Luna bars and they are really tasty!


I will have to try those!!


loonieroonie said:


> I took the boys to the zoo yesterday and we were there for several hours, and walked the whole zoo. I was not exhausted by the end of the day. Last year I was miserable by the end of it. So, I feel good about that!


You should!  This is not about getting to Skinny Island and just making it to the beach!  This is about being healthy and exploring that life there.  Enjoying it!!!


luvsJack said:


> Well, its the end of Monday and I am right proud of me!!


Great job on all of it!!  For both you and your daughter!!


o2cre8 said:


> i bought a giant bottle of water b/c one thing i noticed so far is i'm definitely not drinking my 8 cups a day.


That is a really good start!!  Water will help!  


OhioDisneyLover said:


> - 1.6 for me yesterday!!
> 
> This is so dang hard to do!



Hi!  I got your pm...can you send me what your current weight is?  I want to make sure I have it right with last week plus this week!  Great Job!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

ancestry said:


> Good Morning Everyone!
> 
> I didn't have a chance to fully report in yesterday.  I haven't lost any weight yet but then again I didn't start my new lifestyle until Thursday of last week so I didn't have a full week.  However I believe I lost some inches between my waist and chest.
> 
> :



Great start!  I don't think I have any stats for you - either starting weight or any measurements.  If you want o - you can just post weight lost or I am keeping track of all the exact details on a spread sheet as well.

If you would like to send me them - send to Dizneydreamz@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## gellybean

I had a minor victory yesterday that I was proud of!!

My sister texted that she was sick and couldn't work out. The old Aimee would have taken that as an excuse and stayed home.

Not this time, bucko!  


I went all by myself for the entire hour. I did the warm up, 25 mins of weight training and 30 mins on the bike, alone. 

Yes, time crawled more than if she'd been there, but I did it!!

I weighed less last night than I did this morning. Something is going on. I'm trying to lay off salt and drink more water. I am hoping it has to do with my cycle. 

I have done this in the past, not lost, even gained and then lost way too much for a one week total, so it's like my body finally adjusts or something. I dunno.

I'm hoping that's what is happening this time.

I tracked EVERYTHING yesterday, even my water and activity points earned back.

I made spaghetti last night with whole wheat pasta, and 95/5 ground beef and measured out my portions!



We're on our way, one baby step at a time!


----------



## dislvr74

My SIL had a healthy baby girl last night! I'm so excited to see my new niece!



> I weighed less last night than I did this morning. Something is going on. I'm trying to lay off salt and drink more water. I am hoping it has to do with my cycle.



I'm having the exact same issue this morning!


----------



## njtinkmom

I did it!!  I went back to the gym last night, I had not been there since September::!  I did 30 minutes on the treadmill, and some of the machines.  I could not remember any of the routines I used to do - they are big on resistence training vs machines.  Anyway, I started talking a trainer and asking her questions - the 1st thing she says is to go on Sparkpeople - of course I tell her I did that already (thanks Dawn!) and then she says she can tell I am motivated.  I told her I did not care for the last trainer I had and that I still had 2 sessions left.  She then asks me if I would like to train with her and that she would give me 2 FREE sessions in addition to the ones I had paid for.  She must have felt bad for me given my current state of fatness!  So when we went to schedule my first session she found out that I actually had 3 sessions left which now gives me 5!!  I start my first one tonight at 7p and yes I am scared she is gonna kick my booty!!  But then again that is what I need - wish me luck!


----------



## Dizneydawn

*2nd week Update!  I am adding the totals from your original weight so if you gained one week - you still may be up from your original weight even if you posted a loss in the week. 

Dis Name.....		         Name.....		wk 1.....          wk2 
Dizneydawn.....	         Dawn.....		 up 2.....	   -4.2
Grumpyyoungguy.....	          Dan.....		up 4.6.....  No Scale
Stitchfan23.....	         Heather.....		-1.....	-6.1	
Jasperann.....	         Amy.....		-4.....	    -6.6
Stacybaeasm.....	         Stacy.....		-2.6.....	    Disney
MulanUSAF.....	         Leen.....	.....X.....-4			
Shannn.....		        Shannon.....		up 0.5..... X		
gellybean.....		       Aimee.....		same.....	    up 1.2
askelton.....		      Angela.....		X.....X		
Leash.....		      Alicia.....		-1.....	     -2.5
disneediva.....	       Wendy.....		Starting..... X		
gbanshee	.....	       Gina	.....	           -1.5.....              up 0.1
LeenK.....		      Kathleen.....	X.....X			
Tigger55.....		      Suzi.....	X.....X			
MNdisneygirl.....	      Sheree.....		up 2.....	    up 1.5
Millie12591.....	      Camille.....		X.....X		
dislvr74.....		     Meghan.....	-1.5.....		-2
lonnieroonie.....	     Erean	.....		Same.....              Same
MelanieC.....		      Melanie..... x..... x				
luvsJack.....	     Sharon.....		-1.....		-1
TB'sWidow.....	      Mary	.....	            up 0.5.....	      -0.4
2excited2sleep.....       Christine.....		x.....x		
tiggerplus5.....             Linda.....		           -0.5.....x		
njtinkmom.....		Gina.....		-1.5.....		-3
littlepeppers.....		Jennifer.....	Same.....		Same
PixiePlanner.....		Jessica.....		-1.....	-2
acejka.....		Anna.....		-0.4.....	X	
OhioDisneyLover.....	Sophia.....	-0.5.....	X	-2.1
Shellabell.....		Michelle.....	Starting.....	-0.7
Crystal0608.....		Crystal.....	X.....X			
o2cre8.....		x		starting.....	-1
ski_mom.....		Becky.....	starting.....	-1
eliz991.....		Elizabeth	.....	Disney.....	gained 3.6
ancestry.....		x.....Starting.....X				
SunnyB1066.....		Sunny.....Starting.....X				
connorlevismom.....kristine.....x.....starting				

16.5 Lost first week Total!		35.6 Lost 2nd week Total!!

*


----------



## eliz991

Leash said:


> OMGosh! How are you actually thinking about exercising and not laid up in bed with pain pills after doing that????? I dislocated my knee Dec. 2008 and then had surgery on it last March and when it went out I was on major drugs and then in an imobilizer for a month and it still isn't all the way better even now. I am still afraid of it ever happening again but you are like "no big deal", I am in awe.



Well, I've done it a lot - my kneecaps aren't in the right place. The ligaments are too tight or something and it moves them to the side, which makes my whole knee joint unstable.  Prior to knee surgery I wasn't even aware that you were supposed to be able to wiggle your kneecaps around with your hand.  (Okay, how many of you just reached down and wiggled your kneecap? ) I had a lateral release (surgery) on my left one, which was worse, 5 years ago but I don't know that it helped much.  I guess I don't slip it all the way any more?  When it used to happen, I would fall.  Now I don't fall but I tensed up to catch myself and now it is sore.

It's one reason I need to get the weight off, it is hard on my knees.  When I had surgery at 35 my surgeon told me he had 70 year old patients with better knees than me!  I didn't tell him but I thought, "guess that's what weighing 300 pounds does to your knees...."  My knees would have been bad anyway due to the kneecap thing but being so heavy in my 20s didn't do them any favors.

Anyway - I may not exercise today as it is still really sore but it's been almost 3 weeks since I've seen my trainer so I told him I would be there tomorrow if I have to work out on one leg!  (In reality we will just concentrate on upper body I'm sure.)



dislvr74 said:


> My SIL had a healthy baby girl last night! I'm so excited to see my new niece!
> 
> I'm having the exact same issue this morning!



Congrats on your new niece!  How exciting!

I used to weigh myself every time I walked by the scale but it made me crazy - finally my DH hid the scale from me for a month or two and now I only weigh in once a week.  Even every day can give me a false sense of security because I am one of those people whose weight jumps around a lot.  And if I am down on Tuesday I think "oh I am doing good even though I ate that cookie, guess I can have another one."


----------



## luvsJack

gellybean said:


> I had a minor victory yesterday that I was proud of!!
> 
> My sister texted that she was sick and couldn't work out. The old Aimee would have taken that as an excuse and stayed home.
> 
> Not this time, bucko!
> 
> 
> I went all by myself for the entire hour. I did the warm up, 25 mins of weight training and 30 mins on the bike, alone.
> 
> Yes, time crawled more than if she'd been there, but I did it!!
> 
> *I weighed less last night than I did this morning. Something is going on. I'm trying to lay off salt and drink more water. I am hoping it has to do with my cycle. *
> I have done this in the past, not lost, even gained and then lost way too much for a one week total, so it's like my body finally adjusts or something. I dunno.
> 
> I'm hoping that's what is happening this time.
> 
> I tracked EVERYTHING yesterday, even my water and activity points earned back.
> 
> I made spaghetti last night with whole wheat pasta, and 95/5 ground beef and measured out my portions!
> 
> 
> 
> We're on our way, one baby step at a time!



One of the (many) diet programs I tried had a suggestion for when you think you are retaining fluid or have eaten a lot of salt; drink warm lemon water.  Just heat some water and add the juice of one lemon and I added a packet of splenda to help the taste.  It really does help the fluid retention.  In fact that diet program (I think it was LA Weightloss) suggested that you drink a cup the night before every weigh in so that you would get your actual weight.   I don't drink it before I weigh in but do drink some when I feel bloated due to my cycle.


----------



## ancestry

> Originally posted by luvsJack
> drink warm lemon water. Just heat some water and add the juice of one lemon and I added a packet of splenda to help the taste. It really does help the fluid retention.



I totally agree!  This does really help.  Thanks for posting this as I used to do this but had forgotten about it.



> 16.5 Lost first week Total!		26.5 Lost 2nd week Total!!



Congratulations everyone!  That is pretty darn amazing!  Keep up the good work.



> Originally posted by njtinkmom
> I did it!! I went back to the gym last night, I had not been there since September::! I did 30 minutes on the treadmill, and some of the machines.



Congratulations.  That is awesome.  Sometimes that fist step is the most difficult.


----------



## connorlevismom

Hi there! Can I join in? I am just returning to trying to lose weight after having a baby 4 months ago. Here is a bit of my story. I have always been a little chunky even though I was on dance team in high school. I always wore a size 9/10 but was muscular. Then I grew up and got fat. I got prenant with my son and gained 60 ponds with my pregnancy. When I went into the hospital I weighed 230. a couple year after he was born I had enough of being fat. I joined WW and lost almost 100 pounds getting down to 137 and a size 6 jeans. I was so excited and happy. I had NEVER been that thin and it felt great. Then over the next couple of years I gained some back and got pregnant with my DD. I gained 50 pounds with her and again, went into the hospital weighing 230. It is not 4 months later and I want my old body back! I am currently 193.4 and have lost  36.6 pounds since having her. I have joined WW again and need to start working out. Lets face it, that kangaroo pouch I have hanging there from having my DD is not going to go away on its own. Anyway, hopefully that was not to long and I can join in here!

Here is my info:

First Name and Screen name: Kristine (connorlevismom)What your Goal Is for Fitness:Lose weight and get into small clothes
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:cheese
Favorite Good Food for You:I will admit, I don't really eat much that is "good" for meFavorite Form of Exercise:
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:Just being comfortable in my own skin, again.Being back in a size 6 would not hurt either.
Family: DH - Tim, DS - Connor, DD - Natalie


----------



## stitchfan23

I'M BAAACCCKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry I have been MIA lately.  Just has a really busy week.  Unfortunaltey when you own your own business and are the only one who works in the business it can get hectic at times.  Anyways I think my scale (okay my Wii) must be broken.  I have really tried to eat well and have been pretty sucessful at it and I have gotten in all my water most days but I didn't expect what I found when I stepped on the Wii....

-5.1lbs

We will have to see what happens next week when I step on the scale.  Went grocery shopping last night and picked up a few snack items.  Snacks were something that I was struggling with cause I didn't want to always each fruits and veggies.  I picked up some whole grain goldfish crackers and they are pretty good.  120cal (plus lots of fibre) for 37 crackers.  37 crackers is alot.

Had a long "discussion" (take that as you will) with hubby on Sat about him not helping me in my quest.  He does support ME but wasn't realizing that this isn't a diet and that it is a lifestyle change that will affect both of us.  He knows he could stand to loose 15-20lbs but wasn't willing to make the changes no matter how small.  He didn't see the issue with eating out or eating fast food so that he could have his junk and I could have a salad.  Oh yeah right, like I am going to go to McDonald's and eat a salad while he sits there with french fries and a Big Mac.  I told him that I wasn't expecting him to eat as healthy as me but to understand that it is hard and to try to maybe make some healthy choices like having a salad with his burger instead of fries.  He thought he was sacraficing because he hasn't eaten potato chips in 2 weeks.  I think he finally got it - only time will tell.


----------



## MulanUSAF

gellybean said:


> I know a lot of people thave have lost weight and are no longer diabetic. I also know many that control their diabetes so well that there are none of those icky side effects of diabetes.



Thank you so much for the encouraging words, I am determined to be one of these people.  I have been doing a lot of reading in the past couple of days on everything related to diabetes.  I have read many success stories of people who have beaten diabetes by losing weight and exercising, so it's not impossible.  I know it's going to take time to achieve my goals, but they say a journey of a thousand miles starts with a single step... so my first step is to educate myself and coming up with a game plan.  

So far, this is my list of things to do:

-Get a glucose meter and take several readings a day (just bought one yesterday)
-Start a daily journal documenting all the factors that could affect my condition
-Meet with the nutritionist next week and come up with a diet plan
-Go to my follow up appointment with my doctor to discuss treatment options (I'm hoping to avoid medication all together, but we'll see what my doctor says)
-Exercise daily, at least 45 minutes a day to start with.  (I joined a gym last month and have been going sporadically.  I'm mainly doing elliptical machine and treadmill, but I wonder if I should do weight training to build muscle mass.  What do you think?)
-Take a multivitamin every day
-Drink at least 2 liters of water a day
-Drastically limit my carb intake; I don't know how much I should be eating at this point, so this will be revised after meeting with the nutritionist

My long term goals:
-Lose at least 35 lbs
-Achieve A1c of below 5% and FBG of below 100
-Waist measurement of 30 inches or better
-Not having to take medication or insulin

That's all I can think of right now, if you have any suggestions I'm all ears.


----------



## ancestry

stitchfan23 said:


> Had a long "discussion" (take that as you will) with hubby on Sat about him not helping me in my quest.  He does support ME but wasn't realizing that this isn't a diet and that it is a lifestyle change that will affect both of us.  He knows he could stand to loose 15-20lbs but wasn't willing to make the changes no matter how small.  He didn't see the issue with eating out or eating fast food so that he could have his junk and I could have a salad.  Oh yeah right, like I am going to go to McDonald's and eat a salad while he sits there with french fries and a Big Mac.  I told him that I wasn't expecting him to eat as healthy as me but to understand that it is hard and to try to maybe make some healthy choices like having a salad with his burger instead of fries.  He thought he was sacraficing because he hasn't eaten potato chips in 2 weeks.  I think he finally got it - only time will tell.



This sounds like my entire family!  All four of my children and my DH are very thin.  None of them have any desire to change their (or the households) eating habits.  For the most part they do eat healthy but they don't like meals that I need to eat in order to lose weight  -- i.e. Diet Meals.  They all always argue that they should not be punished because I am overweight.  They feel that they are thin and all exercise a lot and I shouldn't "punish" them by forcing them to eat like me.  

Overall DH is fairly supportive.  He has been great with massaging my legs after my intense exercise sessions and he helps me get stuff together in the morning so I can go to the gym, etc.  HOWEVER, his one request is that I don't change the household meals.  Unlike me, he only eats one meal a day and if I do a very low calorie meal then he doesn't eat enough to supportive his active lifestyle.

These issue have been a constant battle in the house for years.  Very frustrating to have so many people on different levels.


----------



## Dizneydawn

connorlevismom said:


> Hi there! Can I join in? I am just returning to trying to lose weight after having a baby 4 months ago.
> Here is my info:
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Kristine (connorlevismom)What your Goal Is for Fitness:Lose weight and get into small clothes


Like your Goal and WELCOME!!!!!


stitchfan23 said:


> I'M BAAACCCKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


GREAT GOLLY WHAT A LOSS!!!!  I am sending you the pic for your siggie as we speak!!!!   


MulanUSAF said:


> Thank you so much for the encouraging words, I am determined to be one of these people.  I have been doing a lot of reading in the past couple of days on everything related to diabetes.



I am really proud of you!  I updated your info with the rest!  Guys go back and looka t how much weight we lost!!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Thought you guys might like this...or be in shock! 

From:   Eat This Not That!




In spite of the name, French fries are practically an American birthright. Theyre offered as the first choice side dish with nearly every fast-food and sit-down chain meal available. But heres the catch: In a recent study of 7,318 New York City patrons leaving fast food chains during the lunch hour, researchers learned that combo mealsmeaning meals with sidesaveraged 1,100 calories each, which is over half a days allotment. It goes to show: When your regular meals at these restaurants are already pushing the nutritional envelope, adding an extra 300 (or more!) empty calories can make for a dietary disaster.

The authors of the best-selling weight-loss series Eat This, Not That! and Cook This, Not That! have rounded up three of the worst orders of fries available at chain restaurants across the country. Weve also offered up the surprising winner of the fast food French fry cook-offyoull never believe which restaurant chain produces the healthiest fried spuds!


Worst Curly Fries
Arbys Curly Fries (Large)
640 calories
34 g fat (5 g saturated, 0 g trans)
1,460 mg sodium

Arbys is famous for its curly friestoo bad theyre overloaded with fat, calories and sodium. When one side dish accounts for nearly three-quarters of your daily allotment of salt, you know theres a problem. As fun as these curli-Qs are, stick to the Homefry variety at Arbysdownsizing to a small Curly Fries will still leave you with a 410-calorie side, which is more than many of Arbys sandwiches!

Bonus tip: For full nutrition information for all of your favorite chain restaurants and thousands of foods, download the bestselling Eat This, Not That! iPhone app. Its like having your own personal nutritionist in your pocket at all times, and will help you avoid the caloric calamities and guide you to the best ways to lose your belly fast.

Eat This Instead!
Homestyle Fries (Small)
350 calories
15 g fat (2 g saturated)
720 mg sodium



Worst Wedge Fries 
Jack in the Box Bacon Cheddar Wedges
715 calories
45 g fat (13 g saturated, 1 g trans)
905 mg sodium

It doesnt take a nutritionist to identify the hazards of a grease-soaked, cheese-slathered sack of deep-fried potatoes, but by appearance alone, nobody could guess whats really at stake when you order this side from Jacks. The American Heart Association recommends that people cap their trans fat intake at 1 percent of total calories. For people on a 2,000-calorie diet, thats about 2 grams per day. See the problem? Another issue, of course, is the overload in caloriesabout one-third your daily allotment! 

Bonus tip: Cheese fries are clearly an unhealthy choice. But sometimes healthy-seeming options are just as dangerous as the obvious diet-sinkers. For 30 jaw-dropping examples, check out The 30 Worst Sandwiches in America. 

Eat This Instead!
Grilled Chicken Strips (4) with Fire Roasted Salsa
185 calories
2 g fat (0.5 g saturated)
805 mg sodium


Worst Fries for Your Blood Pressure 
Dairy Queen Chili Cheese Fries
1,240 calories
71 g fat (28 g saturated, 0.5 g trans)
2,550 milligrams sodium

This ones a no-brainer: Chili, cheese, fried potatoes. But even a savvy eater couldnt possibly anticipate how bad these 3 ingredients could be when combined by one heavy-handed fast-food company. Theres as much sodium in this side dish as youll find in 15 strips of bacon. Stick with classic ketchup and recapture nearly a days worth of sodium and 930 calories.

Bonus tip: Save calories, time, and money with our free Eat This, Not That! newsletter. Sign up today and youll get the Eat This, Not That! guide to shopping once and eating for a week for free!

Eat This Instead!
French Fries (regular)
310 calories
13 g fat (2 g saturated)
640 mg sodium



Worst Regular Order of Fries 
Five Guys Fries (large)
1,464 calories
71 g fat (14 g saturated)
213 mg sodium

Unfortunately, Five Guys doesnt offer anything but fries in the side department. Your safest bet, of course, is to skip the fries altogether (youd be better off adding a second patty to your burger), but if you cant bring yourself to eat a burger sans fries, then split a regular order. That will still add 310 calories to your meal, but it beats surrendering more than 75% of your days calories to a greasy paper bag. 

Bonus tip: Sides account for a third of our combo-meal caloriesbut drinks account for a quarter of the total calories we consume each day! Battle the liquid bulge: Avoid all drinks on this shocking list of The Worst Drinks in the Supermarket.

Eat This Instead!
Regular Fries (1/2 serving)
310 calories 
15 g fat (3 g saturated) 
45 mg sodium


Worst Fries in America
Chilis Texas Cheese Fries w/Jalapeno Ranch
1,920 calories
147 g fat (63 g saturated)
3,580 mg sodium

The only thing that comes close to redeeming this cheesy mound of lard and grease is the fact that its ostensibly meant to be shared with a few friends. Even so, youll collectively be taking in an entire days worth of calories, three days allotment of saturated fat, and a day and a halfs allotment of sodium. Whats even scarier, if you can imagine, is that even if you try to order more sensibly and ask for the half order of Texas Cheese Fries, youll still receive a disastrous dish that packs in 1,400 calories. Theres one French fries side dish at Chilis thats acceptable, although even in its much-reduced form, youd be better off splitting it.

Bonus Tip: See what other Chilis items made our list of The 20 Worst Restaurant Foods in America.

Eat This Instead!
Homestyle Fries
380 calories
23 g fat (4 g saturated)
230 mg sodium


Best Fast Food Fries in America
McDonalds Small French Fries
230 calories
11 g fat (1.5 g saturated)
160 mg sodium

Out of the big three fast food joints (Mickey Ds, Wendys, and BK), youll find the least caloric, least salty fries underneath the golden arches. The key to ordering a smart side dish is portion sizingand McDonalds has that under control.


----------



## gellybean

Dizneydawn said:


> Thought you guys might like this...or be in shock!
> 
> From:   Eat This Not That!
> 
> Worst Fries in America
> Chilis Texas Cheese Fries w/Jalapeno Ranch
> 1,920 calories
> 147 g fat (63 g saturated)
> 3,580 mg sodium
> 
> The only thing that comes close to redeeming this cheesy mound of lard and grease is the fact that its ostensibly meant to be shared with a few friends. Even so, youll collectively be taking in an entire days worth of calories, three days allotment of saturated fat, and a day and a halfs allotment of sodium. Whats even scarier, if you can imagine, is that even if you try to order more sensibly and ask for the half order of Texas Cheese Fries, youll still receive a disastrous dish that packs in 1,400 calories. Theres one French fries side dish at Chilis thats acceptable, although even in its much-reduced form, youd be better off splitting it.
> 
> Bonus Tip: See what other Chilis items made our list of The 20 Worst Restaurant Foods in America.
> 
> Eat This Instead!
> Homestyle Fries
> 380 calories
> 23 g fat (4 g saturated)
> 230 mg sodium
> 
> 
> Best Fast Food Fries in America
> McDonalds Small French Fries
> 230 calories
> 11 g fat (1.5 g saturated)
> 160 mg sodium
> 
> Out of the big three fast food joints (Mickey Ds, Wendys, and BK), youll find the least caloric, least salty fries underneath the golden arches. The key to ordering a smart side dish is portion sizingand McDonalds has that under control.



I read that on yahoo too!!! Holy carp. . I bought the first book in this series and want to buy the rest of them. It makes dieting seem easier when it seems that you can just make a few tweaks on what you eat instead of a mass overhaul.


I am never eating at Chili's again. And I love me some Chili's. 

BUT!

I know Chili's had the worst dessert, too. Their Choc Chip Paradise Pie had something like 1600 calories, and I think their Awesome Blossom was runner up for worst food in America, second only to Outback Steakhouse's Cheese Fries.


I have personally eaten all those things before. 

No wonder eh?


Makes me proud of my choice to eat McD's happy meals when I'm jonesing for fast food!! 


On a personal update, I called the nurses line and got my blood work results today. Not great... not horrible but not great. 

My triglycerides are elevated to borderline high. They want them under 150, mine were 193 with high considered over 200. 

My cholesterol was 168 which was ok, but my good cholesterol was 35 and they want it to be over 39, so I need to start eating more fish, olives, avocados etc.

My A1C was fine, so I'm not diabetic now BUT my fasting glucose was 107. They want it below 100. Diabetes would be over 125 ( I think). So I'm technically pre-diabetic now.


Let me tell y'all.... 

I am so very thankful that I am already on the path to get this stuff fixed. I was already grateful for all of you, but today I think it sunk in what a literal lifesaver this thread can be for me. 



I haven't heard from my doctor about it. I.E. she hadn't had a chance to look at the results, so I don't know if there's an action plan other than what I'm already trying to do. 

I'm refreshing myself on all the nutritional info I learned with the gestational diabetes. I'm also researching insulin resistance, metabolic syndrome, pre-diabetes and Type 2.

Will keep you guys informed.

I also started tracking on Spark people as well as WW. I figure the more information I have the better!

On a happier note,


It's snowing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's been lovely. I'm currently sitting here watching big fat snow flakes fall into my back yard. The boys got to go outside and make snowballs. I know all you guys up north think I'm nuts, but it's such a treat for us here!






Much skinny island love!!  

I'll check back in later tonight.


----------



## stitchfan23

While we are talking about shockers.  We were in the US over Valentine's Day and we don't have any Cheesecake Factory's up here so we decided to head there for dinner.  I was able tohave a healthy dinner for 590 calories and a glass of water but of course going to the Cheesecake Factory is all about the cheesecake.  Well they were featuring their red velvet cheesecake and my sil for some reason asked what the calorie content was on it.  Well the girl tells us that most of the cheesecakes are between 600-700 calories a slice but that one was a little higher...

Are you ready for it....

1700 calories a sliceYES A SLICE

Needless to say I did not have any cheesecake


----------



## Jasperann

stitchfan23 said:


> Needless to say I did not have any cheesecake



Holy cow I so would not be eating any cheesecake with that amount of calories... can you imagine what one bite has in it??? 



gellybean said:


> It's snowing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> It's been lovely. I'm currently sitting here watching big fat snow flakes fall into my back yard. The boys got to go outside and make snowballs. I know all you guys up north think I'm nuts, but it's such a treat for us here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much skinny island love!!
> 
> I'll check back in later tonight.



Well you know... I've got at least 9 inches in my back yard right now as we speak... I could talk to mother nature and ask her to keep it your way for a while.    Or I could send some to you all down there.



Dizneydawn said:


> Thought you guys might like this...or be in shock!



I love those books!  I use the buy this not that a lot when I'm going to the store.  Especially when I want to have ice cream or something.  



ancestry said:


> I have to say I feel so much better.  I really dislike exercising but feel so much better when I do it.  I also realized yesterday that I am definitely addicted to *endorphins*.  Once they kick in I don't like to stop exercising. I still haven't figured out if that is a good thing or a bad thing.
> 
> I'm hoping to get back to the gym this morning but today will only be cardio as I can only do the weight training every other day.  I really should probably stay home and clean my house instead.



I"m addicted to the happydorphins too!!!!    I have been going on the elliptical twice a day for at least a half hour each time.  I asked Eric today what would happen if I became addicted to exercising like I am to food...  



njtinkmom said:


> I did it!!  I went back to the gym last night, I had not been there since September::!  I did 30 minutes on the treadmill, and some of the machines.  I could not remember any of the routines I used to do - they are big on resistence training vs machines.  Anyway, I started talking a trainer and asking her questions - the 1st thing she says is to go on Sparkpeople - of course I tell her I did that already (thanks Dawn!) and then she says she can tell I am motivated.  I told her I did not care for the last trainer I had and that I still had 2 sessions left.  She then asks me if I would like to train with her and that she would give me 2 FREE sessions in addition to the ones I had paid for.  She must have felt bad for me given my current state of fatness!  So when we went to schedule my first session she found out that I actually had 3 sessions left which now gives me 5!!  I start my first one tonight at 7p and yes I am scared she is gonna kick my booty!!  But then again that is what I need - wish me luck!



Congrats on getting back to the gym!!!  Good luck tonight at the gym, hope the trainer works your booty!  



luvsJack said:


> One of the (many) diet programs I tried had a suggestion for when you think you are retaining fluid or have eaten a lot of salt; drink warm lemon water.  Just heat some water and add the juice of one lemon and I added a packet of splenda to help the taste.  It really does help the fluid retention.  In fact that diet program (I think it was LA Weightloss) suggested that you drink a cup the night before every weigh in so that you would get your actual weight.   I don't drink it before I weigh in but do drink some when I feel bloated due to my cycle.



I am so going to try this!  I feel bloated right before my cycle everytime!  I hate it my fingers even feel bloated...lol  Thanks for the tip!



stitchfan23 said:


> I'M BAAACCCKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA lately.  Just has a really busy week.  Unfortunaltey when you own your own business and are the only one who works in the business it can get hectic at times.  Anyways I think my scale (okay my Wii) must be broken.  I have really tried to eat well and have been pretty sucessful at it and I have gotten in all my water most days but I didn't expect what I found when I stepped on the Wii....
> 
> -5.1lbs
> 
> We will have to see what happens next week when I step on the scale.  Went grocery shopping last night and picked up a few snack items.  Snacks were something that I was struggling with cause I didn't want to always each fruits and veggies.  I picked up some whole grain goldfish crackers and they are pretty good.  120cal (plus lots of fibre) for 37 crackers.  37 crackers is alot.
> 
> Had a long "discussion" (take that as you will) with hubby on Sat about him not helping me in my quest.  He does support ME but wasn't realizing that this isn't a diet and that it is a lifestyle change that will affect both of us.  He knows he could stand to loose 15-20lbs but wasn't willing to make the changes no matter how small.  He didn't see the issue with eating out or eating fast food so that he could have his junk and I could have a salad.  Oh yeah right, like I am going to go to McDonald's and eat a salad while he sits there with french fries and a Big Mac.  I told him that I wasn't expecting him to eat as healthy as me but to understand that it is hard and to try to maybe make some healthy choices like having a salad with his burger instead of fries.  He thought he was sacraficing because he hasn't eaten potato chips in 2 weeks.  I think he finally got it - only time will tell.



Sometimes those discussions are needed.  I had a similar one with my Eric... although I was all like... when I try to give up you  need to tell me what will happen if I do...  Then he was like 'you mean like you will blow up like a balloon?'   So I know he gets it!  lol


----------



## Leash

gellybean said:


> I had a minor victory yesterday that I was proud of!!
> 
> My sister texted that she was sick and couldn't work out. The old Aimee would have taken that as an excuse and stayed home.
> 
> Not this time, bucko!
> 
> 
> I went all by myself for the entire hour. I did the warm up, 25 mins of weight training and 30 mins on the bike, alone.
> 
> Yes, time crawled more than if she'd been there, but I did it!!



Good for you!  I totally would have used it as an excuse to skip it so bravo!



dislvr74 said:


> My SIL had a healthy baby girl last night! I'm so excited to see my new niece!
> QUOTE]
> 
> Congrats on your new niece! I have a long time to wait for any nieces or nephews, I am an only child and DH's sisters are both much younger than him so no babies anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> eliz991 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've done it a lot - my kneecaps aren't in the right place. The ligaments are too tight or something and it moves them to the side, which makes my whole knee joint unstable.  Prior to knee surgery I wasn't even aware that you were supposed to be able to wiggle your kneecaps around with your hand.  (Okay, how many of you just reached down and wiggled your kneecap? ) I had a lateral release (surgery) on my left one, which was worse, 5 years ago but I don't know that it helped much.  I guess I don't slip it all the way any more?  When it used to happen, I would fall.  Now I don't fall but I tensed up to catch myself and now it is sore.
> 
> It's one reason I need to get the weight off, it is hard on my knees.  When I had surgery at 35 my surgeon told me he had 70 year old patients with better knees than me!  I didn't tell him but I thought, "guess that's what weighing 300 pounds does to your knees...."  My knees would have been bad anyway due to the kneecap thing but being so heavy in my 20s didn't do them any favors.
> 
> Anyway - I may not exercise today as it is still really sore but it's been almost 3 weeks since I've seen my trainer so I told him I would be there tomorrow if I have to work out on one leg!  (In reality we will just concentrate on upper body I'm sure.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, that makes sense but still, it was the worst thing I ever felt and I have had my share of big injuries. When they did my surgery to clean up the damage they did a lateral release on me because mine just popped out for no apparent reason and the doctor figured that meant my ligaments were too tight.
> Now my knees are a motivating factor for me to lose weight as well, carrying around an extra 75 pounds is not helping them at all. I do need to find some exercise I can do that doesn't hurt my knees but still burns calories, my knee didn't heal right so there is stuff I just can't physically do now but I'm working on it.
Click to expand...


----------



## luvsJack

Just finished tracking tonight's meal on SparkPeople.  PHOOEY!   I went over my day's calories!!  But, I know exactly what I should have left off and even with going over most of my choices were healthy ones.  Plus I did exercise tonight so that helps.  

Tomorrow is another day and I will keep closer track so that I can stay within my calorie range.  


Does anyone here have  a Wii Fit or the EA Sports Active for Wii?  If you have both, would you recommend one over the other?   It may come down to the one I can actually find in the stores, but I would like to get one of these this weekend.  Sooo, which one would any of you suggest?  TIA! 

Hope everyone had a great day and are having a great night!


----------



## gellybean

Jasperann-Please send me some more snow!!!!!! lol The boys had so much fun playing in it. I'll probably try to post a pic of them in the snow, on my TR! 



Leash-Thanks!! I so would have normally not gone too! Baby steps, right?



Sooooooooooooooo

I tracked everything today. After dinner, I had 3 pts left of my daily 31 pts on Weight Watchers. Not bad!! I was pretty pleased with myself.

But I had decided this morning, well after I got the bloodwork results back, that I probably should have a better idea nutritionally what I was eating, so I double tracked today, using Sparkpeople as well.

After tracking in WW, I switched over to Sparkpeople.


WW said I had 3 pts left for the day, remember?


Sparkpeople said I had only consumed 1080 cals of my 1600-2000 calorie a day range. The only thing I was in range on was my fat intake.





Um hello?!

Could this be what's going on with my weight ??? My body thinks I'm starving!!?


Weight watchers takes fat into consideration when figuring points. So I'm guessing that's what is inflating the points on WW vs Sparkpeople's ranges. Cus I was waaaaaaaaaaay under for everything else. 


No freakin' wonder.

This also showed me how much fat I'm eating even when I'm not eating many calories. 


Hmmmm... could this possibly explain why my triglycerides were elevated!!!! 




Well duh!

So I learned a LOT this evening. And am probably about to cancel my online WW subscription.

Don't get me wrong. WW is a great program. I've had success on it before. BUT I think I'm to a point now, especially in light of my bloodwork results, that the more information I can have the better. WW is great for breaking it down and keeping things simple. I'm in NO way dissing WW. I just think I need to retrain my eating habits using Sparkpeople and REALLY see what I'm eating.

Didn't make it to the gym tonight. The roads are nasty with all the snow melting earlier and then temps dropping back down again below freezing. Sis is still sick. I *WILL* go tomorrow though, regardless if she can meet me or not. Hopefully the roads'll be all clear by tomorrow afternoon.


Good luck tomorrow everybody!!


----------



## connorlevismom

luvsJack said:


> Just finished tracking tonight's meal on SparkPeople.  PHOOEY!   I went over my day's calories!!  But, I know exactly what I should have left off and even with going over most of my choices were healthy ones.  Plus I did exercise tonight so that helps.
> 
> Tomorrow is another day and I will keep closer track so that I can stay within my calorie range.
> 
> 
> Does anyone here have  a Wii Fit or the EA Sports Active for Wii?  If you have both, would you recommend one over the other?   It may come down to the one I can actually find in the stores, but I would like to get one of these this weekend.  Sooo, which one would any of you suggest?  TIA!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day and are having a great night!



I have both. If your looking for fun, get the Wii Fit. If your looking for a workout, get EA Sports. Wii Fit is fun, but I don't really think it gives me a good workout.

Kristine


----------



## DaniB

Jasperann said:


> I even moved the scale to the living room and would weigh myself when I walked by.    (Yes I know that some would say that's crazy... probably is.  But if it works then I'll do it again. Maybe I could put it in front of the fridge and weigh myself if I think about over indulging in ice cream. )



LOL  -  Actually, I don't think that's so crazy.  I had my husband bring the scale up from the basement and put it in the kitchen!  Then I proceeded to tape print-outs of beautiful sunny fun to look foward to all over the place.

It's working... I've lost 10 lbs in 5 weeks.  But this week I suddenly hit some kind of wall where I'm yearning for some fast food.  I decided that if I have continued to lose weight ("official" weigh-ins Thursday night), then on Friday I'm treating myself to something fast-food wise before I lose it and binge.

Can I still sign up??

Dani


----------



## shellabell

connorlevismom said:


> I have both. If your looking for fun, get the Wii Fit. If your looking for a workout, get EA Sports. Wii Fit is fun, but I don't really think it gives me a good workout.
> 
> Kristine



I agree with the EA Sports. I feel like I have worked out when I am done. I asked for the Jillian Michaels game for Christmas and my best friend bought me that and the EA Sports. I have only done the Jillian game once because they EA sports is easier to follow and has a better flow to it.


----------



## njtinkmom

Trainer update! So last night I was supposed to meet with the trainer for the first time - and I was not exactly jumping for joy over it !  At 4:30 I get a voice mail from her and how sorry she is blah blah blah but she has to cancel for tonight.  Now I am doing the happy dance !  Anyway I decide to go to the gym anyway and do some stuff.  I get there and things go downhill fast.  I am no prude but I was in the locker room putting my coat away, etc. and this woman next to me starts up a conversation so I look over and she is completely butt naked!  Not a stitch of clothes on or near her, no attempt to cover up and she is babbling on about the sale of her house or whatever - I mean my God I was mortified and I was trying not to luck at her without being rude but geez cover up for petes sake.  So I bolt out of there and who do I run into but my trainer.  She is still apoligizing blah blah blah, but then has this bright idea  to hook me up in this TRX class that you usually have to pay for but because she stood me up yadda yadda yadda they can put me in.  Well let me tell you this was torture!  They hang these straps from the ceiling and you do all kinds of crazy exercises - it was insane.  I did it but I thought I was going to actually get sick or pass out at one point.  Holy Cow what a butt kick!  I felt like such a whimp compared to the other 5 people who have apparently been born for this torture - I thought for sure I was going to hang myself - coordination is not my strong trait.  Well after this went on for an HOUR and we were released from our death sentence I then when on the treadmill for 20 minutes - what was I thinking!!  Actually I was afraid to go back in the locker room and get my coat is what I was thinking!  Thankfully no more encounters of the naked kind!!  So I feel I got my exercise for a week in last night and the paramedics weren't even called in - so that was a plus!  Tonight is my no gym night due to activities with the kids - Thank God!


----------



## stitchfan23

> Trainer update! So last night I was supposed to meet with the trainer for the first time - and I was not exactly jumping for joy over it ! At 4:30 I get a voice mail from her and how sorry she is blah blah blah but she has to cancel for tonight. Now I am doing the happy dance ! Anyway I decide to go to the gym anyway and do some stuff. I get there and things go downhill fast. I am no prude but I was in the locker room putting my coat away, etc. and this woman next to me starts up a conversation so I look over and she is completely butt naked! Not a stitch of clothes on or near her, no attempt to cover up and she is babbling on about the sale of her house or whatever - I mean my God I was mortified and I was trying not to luck at her without being rude but geez cover up for petes sake. So I bolt out of there and who do I run into but my trainer. She is still apoligizing blah blah blah, but then has this bright idea  to hook me up in this TRX class that you usually have to pay for but because she stood me up yadda yadda yadda they can put me in. Well let me tell you this was torture! They hang these straps from the ceiling and you do all kinds of crazy exercises - it was insane. I did it but I thought I was going to actually get sick or pass out at one point. Holy Cow what a butt kick! I felt like such a whimp compared to the other 5 people who have apparently been born for this torture - I thought for sure I was going to hang myself - coordination is not my strong trait. Well after this went on for an HOUR and we were released from our death sentence I then when on the treadmill for 20 minutes - what was I thinking!! Actually I was afraid to go back in the locker room and get my coat is what I was thinking! Thankfully no more encounters of the naked kind!! So I feel I got my exercise for a week in last night and the paramedics weren't even called in - so that was a plus! Tonight is my no gym night due to activities with the kids - Thank God!






> I have both. If your looking for fun, get the Wii Fit. If your looking for a workout, get EA Sports. Wii Fit is fun, but I don't really think it gives me a good workout.
> 
> Kristine



Thanks for posting about EA Sports.  I have the Wii Fit and was complainning about the same thing - that I didn't feel like I was getting a really good workout from it.  I was wondering about EA Sports but was worried it would be the same as Wii Fit.  I will go and buy EA Sports now.


----------



## Dizneydawn

luvsJack said:


> Just finished tracking tonight's meal on SparkPeople.  PHOOEY!   I went over my day's calories!!  But, I know exactly what I should have left off and even with going over most of my choices were healthy ones.  Plus I did exercise tonight so that helps.
> Yeah for tracking!!!





gellybean said:


> I tracked everything today. After dinner, I had 3 pts left of my daily 31 pts on Weight Watchers. Not bad!! I was pretty pleased with myself.
> 
> But I had decided this morning, well after I got the bloodwork results back, that I probably should have a better idea nutritionally what I was eating, so I double tracked today, using Sparkpeople as well.
> 
> After tracking in WW, I switched over to Sparkpeople.
> 
> 
> WW said I had 3 pts left for the day, remember?
> 
> 
> Sparkpeople said I had only consumed 1080 cals of my 1600-2000 calorie a day range. The only thing I was in range on was my fat intake.


This has me totally intrigued!  Can you track both for a week and see what each says?  I would be very interested in the outcome.

I get what you are saying by understanding foods.

WW poinys system is easy but it did not teach me the breakdown of food like sparkpeople.

*Are you or anyone else interested in posting your food who is following sparkpeople.  I will as well but it would be great to have others.  We can get ideas and ah ha moments from the individual foods and their values in fat, protein, carbs and calories.  Maybe we can discover new foods we never thought about as well as decide which ones are not worth it.

Let me know guys.*



DaniB said:


> Can I still sign up??
> 
> Dani


Heck yeah!  sen me your starting weight an measurements if you want to: 
dizneydreamz@yahoo.com   !!!!!


njtinkmom said:


> I am no prude but I was in the locker room putting my coat away, etc. and this woman next to me starts up a conversation so I look over and she is completely butt naked!
> .....
> Well let me tell you this was torture!  They hang these straps from the ceiling and you do all kinds of crazy exercises - it was insane.  I did it but I thought I was going to actually get sick or pass out at one point.  Holy Cow what a butt kick!  I felt like such a whimp compared to the other 5 people who have apparently been born for this torture - I thought for sure I was going to hang myself -



I needed this right now!   I can see you next time at the gym...comming into the locker room with pepper spray and avoiding the trainer while wearing a wig and dark sunglasses while walking on the treadmill!


----------



## luvsJack

connorlevismom said:


> I have both. If your looking for fun, get the Wii Fit. If your looking for a workout, get EA Sports. Wii Fit is fun, but I don't really think it gives me a good workout.
> 
> Kristine





shellabell said:


> I agree with the EA Sports. I feel like I have worked out when I am done. I asked for the Jillian Michaels game for Christmas and my best friend bought me that and the EA Sports. I have only done the Jillian game once because they EA sports is easier to follow and has a better flow to it.



Thanks ya'll!   We will probably end up with both but since my purchase this weekend is going to be for me, I will get the EA Sports.


----------



## dislvr74

> Are you or anyone else interested in posting your food who is following sparkpeople. I will as well but it would be great to have others. We can get ideas and ah ha moments from the individual foods and their values in fat, protein, carbs and calories. Maybe we can discover new foods we never thought about as well as decide which ones are not worth it.
> 
> Let me know guys.



I'm not using sparkpeople, but I can export my information from the website I do use. I would be willing to post mine if anyone is interested. I could use the accountability anyway.


----------



## dislvr74

I think I'm going to post my tracking even if nobody cares to read it.  I need the daily check-in.

This is what I have eaten/will eat today. Like most of you, I like to enter everything in the morning.






Yes, I am admitting to the world that I have a nutterbutter addiction. I consider it a good day when I limit myself to one package.

Edited to add: I didn't include the number of servings in order to save room. That's two servings of carrots, two bananas, two tortillas, and two servings of cheddar cheese. Everything else is one serving.


----------



## Dizneydawn

dislvr74 said:


> I think I'm going to post my tracking even if nobody cares to read it.  I need the daily check-in.



I like the layout of this - sparkpeople does  not convert easily to print here - what do you use?


----------



## dislvr74

I use the daily plate at www.livestrong.com. At the bottom of the page, there is a link to export the information to excel. I did that and then cleaned it up a bit (it first lists all the information for one serving and then the total if you had multiple servings). I then saved that as a jpg and uploaded it to photobucket so that I could just insert it as an image. A simple copy and paste from excel doesn't work.

I figure the 5 minutes it takes me to do all of that is 5 minutes I'm not eating.


----------



## Dizneydawn

TURN ON THE NEWS!!!

A killer whale just killed a trainer at sea world!!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Holy Crap!  That's horrible!  Man, it looks like it was at the beginning of a show.


----------



## luvsJack

That is just so very, very sad!!


----------



## Jasperann

Dizneydawn said:


> TURN ON THE NEWS!!!
> 
> A killer whale just killed a trainer at sea world!!!



Oh MY GOSH!!!!  I'm scared to death of the killer whales.  They are not showing it on my news though.  That is so sad.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Ironically, (or not) my DD6 is doing her science project on killer whales and was working on it after school today.  We did not discuss it in great detail.

I feel like I struggled with my eating today.  I was eating mostly healthy food but I felt hungry often, and did snack a bit too much at work this afternoon.  I also was tired, having stayed up too late watching figure skating.  

Another temptation - I have a garage full of girl scout cookies!!!
I am the cookie mom for DD8's troop and have to store the cookies until everyone picks up (one family left) and for the cookie booth.  Not to mention the large number of boxes I ordered!!!  Have to put them in the freezer right away!  There's really only two types that I have trouble with, and I could eat a whole box.  

Hope you are all doing well.  I'm scheduling some exercise in for the next few days!  Walking during lunch, Wii fit on Friday after volunteering at school... if I plan for it, I'm more likely to do it!


----------



## Jasperann

dislvr74 said:


> I use the daily plate at www.livestrong.com. At the bottom of the page, there is a link to export the information to excel. I did that and then cleaned it up a bit (it first lists all the information for one serving and then the total if you had multiple servings). I then saved that as a jpg and uploaded it to photobucket so that I could just insert it as an image. A simple copy and paste from excel doesn't work.
> 
> I figure the 5 minutes it takes me to do all of that is 5 minutes I'm not eating.



Thank you so much for that link!  I love the way it lets you add the food.  Much easier than what I have been using!  It even tells you the new values for the other stuff too (fat, carbs....ect)  Is the amount of calories to eat accurate though?  It says I'm suppose to eat a crazy amount of calories.   But I do love the site, I think I will be switching over to using it, to see how I really like it.  

Edited to add:  I had a rough day yesterday... I seemed to eat and eat and eat... or at least want to eat and eat and eat.  I didn't actually eat all that much, besides 5 girl scout thin mint cookies.  I didn't want to work out and basically felt kinda crappy.  I did force myself to do at least 20 minutes on the elliptical and actually made myself do an extra 10 minutes, so I did have a small win.  So that blah feeling started to seep into today too... then my loving boyfriend (that is such the wrong word for him... but we aren't married... so it's really all I've got) told me that my face is losing weight!  It wasn't even one of those times where I asked him if he could see a change.  We were talking about random stuff this morning before taking the kids to school and he just blurted it out.  That really helped the blah feeling to go away.  Makes me want to do a happy dance.  I'm going to work out some this morning to keep the blahs away...lol  Thanks for letting me vent even if it doesn't make much sense to any of you.  Maybe it will make sense to some of you though.


----------



## Jasperann

Mndisneygirl said:


> Ironically, (or not) my DD6 is doing her science project on killer whales and was working on it after school today.  We did not discuss it in great detail.
> 
> I feel like I struggled with my eating today.  I was eating mostly healthy food but I felt hungry often, and did snack a bit too much at work this afternoon.  I also was tired, having stayed up too late watching figure skating.
> 
> Another temptation - I have a garage full of girl scout cookies!!!
> I am the cookie mom for DD8's troop and have to store the cookies until everyone picks up (one family left) and for the cookie booth.  Not to mention the large number of boxes I ordered!!!  Have to put them in the freezer right away!  There's really only two types that I have trouble with, and I could eat a whole box.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well.  I'm scheduling some exercise in for the next few days!  Walking during lunch, Wii fit on Friday after volunteering at school... if I plan for it, I'm more likely to do it!



I just noticed your post!!!  You are one strong woman to have all those cookies in your garage!  I hate cookies, but Girl Scout cookies are not normal cookies.  Be strong.   

Don't you love the Wii Fit?  I love the boxing one.  I heard that they sell real boxing gloves you can hook up to work with the Wii Fit.  I would love to have them.  They also have that kick boxing thing with the Wii Fit plus, but I'm not that coordinated.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Hi everyone!  I made it back from Disney in one piece.  I had the best time.  Now I guess it's time to see how the scale reacts.  It looks like I have many, many pages to catch up on so I'll get started. I hope everyone is  having a great week!


----------



## eliz991

Leash said:


> Ok, that makes sense but still, it was the worst thing I ever felt and I have had my share of big injuries. When they did my surgery to clean up the damage they did a lateral release on me because mine just popped out for no apparent reason and the doctor figured that meant my ligaments were too tight.
> Now my knees are a motivating factor for me to lose weight as well, carrying around an extra 75 pounds is not helping them at all. I do need to find some exercise I can do that doesn't hurt my knees but still burns calories, my knee didn't heal right so there is stuff I just can't physically do now but I'm working on it.



It is still hurting me today - I still haven't worked out.  I actually stayed home sick yesterday with a cold I picked up at Disney but I'm surprised how much the knee is still bothering me.  Maybe the drinks I was having at Epcot masked the pain while I was still on vacation.   When my knee isn't feeling terrible, spinning is my favorite "kick my butt without making me feel like I'm being stabbed in the knee" exercise.  Step aerobics and running are out for me, for sure.



luvsJack said:


> Does anyone here have  a Wii Fit or the EA Sports Active for Wii?  If you have both, would you recommend one over the other?   It may come down to the one I can actually find in the stores, but I would like to get one of these this weekend.  Sooo, which one would any of you suggest?  TIA!



If you do get the wii fit, get the wii fit plus.  It lets you go for 30 minutes (or however long) straight without having to go back to the main screen in between every exercise.  I do want the EA sports, but I need to use the ones I have more often first! (Wii fit and the biggest loser game).



Dizneydawn said:


> TURN ON THE NEWS!!!
> 
> A killer whale just killed a trainer at sea world!!!



I saw that.  So sad.


----------



## ancestry

Ugh.....so last night I had a sore throat before going to bed.  In the middle of the night I woke up with my throat hurting so bad I could hardly breathe.  By this morning I was feeling better although my throat was still sore.  So I went to the gym as planned did 30 minutes on the treadmill, 30 minutes on the bike, and a full set of reps on all of the weight equipment.  I felt fine.  By the time I changed my clothes and headed out to the car I got the shakes and felt like I was freezing.  I ran some errands and got home -- I have a fever of 102!  YIKES!

I hope this passes quickly.  I don't have any symptoms at all other than a fever and sore throat but yet I don't think it is strep throat (I've had strep many many times before and this seems different).

Every time I start a new diet/exercise plan I ALWAYS end up sick within 7-10 days.  WHY?  I'm exercising and eating very healthy so why do I end up sick?  Sorry, I'm just feeling a bit frustrated at the moment.  

At least I got in my exercise for the day.  <sigh>  I'm scheduled to do my GAD at the area food bank with the kids on Saturday.  I really hope that whatever this is passes quickly.


----------



## littlepeppers

Wow.  Thank for posting the Livestrong link.  It is the best.

It reminds me of the Weight Watchers online, but FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I only want to loose 1lb a week, but the Daily Plate seems to give me a lot of calories to play with a day.  I have almost 2000 calories per day.  That can't be right.

If it is right, then I can still eat with my family.  YEAH!!! I hate cooking for them & not being able to eat it with them.


----------



## gellybean

stitchfan23 said:


> While we are talking about shockers.  We were in the US over Valentine's Day and we don't have any Cheesecake Factory's up here so we decided to head there for dinner.  I was able tohave a healthy dinner for 590 calories and a glass of water but of course going to the Cheesecake Factory is all about the cheesecake.  Well they were featuring their red velvet cheesecake and my sil for some reason asked what the calorie content was on it.  Well the girl tells us that most of the cheesecakes are between 600-700 calories a slice but that one was a little higher...
> 
> Are you ready for it....
> 
> 1700 calories a sliceYES A SLICE
> 
> Needless to say I did not have any cheesecake



Not surprised! They have some dessert called Chris' Ultimate or something. It's not cheesecake but a cake cake and it was something like 1900 calories a slice or something insane like that.  No wonder right? Even splitting that 3 or 4 ways! INSANE!




Dizneydawn said:


> This has me totally intrigued!  Can you track both for a week and see what each says?  I would be very interested in the outcome.
> 
> I get what you are saying by understanding foods.
> 
> WW poinys system is easy but it did not teach me the breakdown of food like sparkpeople.
> 
> I thought it was interesting too. I tracked them both yesterday and I went over my points by 8 pts but was under all my ranges in Sparkpeople except fat and I was barely in range for fat. Something's up. I don't know which way to go. I don't want to keep jumping around on programs.
> 
> *Are you or anyone else interested in posting your food who is following sparkpeople.  I will as well but it would be great to have others.  We can get ideas and ah ha moments from the individual foods and their values in fat, protein, carbs and calories.  Maybe we can discover new foods we never thought about as well as decide which ones are not worth it.
> 
> Let me know guys.*
> 
> 
> I'll be glad to post my tracking, as soon as I settle on one program!





njtinkmom said:


> Trainer update! So last night I was supposed to meet with the trainer for the first time - and I was not exactly jumping for joy over it !  At 4:30 I get a voice mail from her and how sorry she is blah blah blah but she has to cancel for tonight.  Now I am doing the happy dance   Anyway I decide to go to the gym anyway and do some stuff.  I get there and things go downhill fast.  I am no prude but I was in the locker room putting my coat away, etc. and this woman next to me starts up a conversation so I look over and she is completely butt naked!  Not a stitch of clothes on or near her, no attempt to cover up and she is babbling on about the sale of her house or whatever - I mean my God I was mortified and I was trying not to luck at her without being rude but geez cover up for petes sake.  So I bolt out of there and who do I run into but my trainer.  She is still apoligizing blah blah blah, but then has this bright idea  to hook me up in this TRX class that you usually have to pay for but because she stood me up yadda yadda yadda they can put me in.  Well let me tell you this was torture!  They hang these straps from the ceiling and you do all kinds of crazy exercises - it was insane.  I did it but I thought I was going to actually get sick or pass out at one point.  Holy Cow what a butt kick!  I felt like such a whimp compared to the other 5 people who have apparently been born for this torture - I thought for sure I was going to hang myself - coordination is not my strong trait.  Well after this went on for an HOUR and we were released from our death sentence I then when on the treadmill for 20 minutes - what was I thinking!!  Actually I was afraid to go back in the locker room and get my coat is what I was thinking!  Thankfully no more encounters of the naked kind!!  So I feel I got my exercise for a week in last night and the paramedics weren't even called in - so that was a plus!  Tonight is my no gym night due to activities with the kids - Thank God!




  

I'm soooooooooo glad my gym doesn't have a locker room! I would have been horrorfied.

I know what you are talking about with that TRX thing. I saw it on Biggest Loser. Holy hard exercise, batman!

 I'm impressed you made it an hour!!!!





dislvr74 said:


> I use the daily plate at www.livestrong.com. At the bottom of the page, there is a link to export the information to excel. I did that and then cleaned it up a bit (it first lists all the information for one serving and then the total if you had multiple servings). I then saved that as a jpg and uploaded it to photobucket so that I could just insert it as an image. A simple copy and paste from excel doesn't work.
> 
> I figure the 5 minutes it takes me to do all of that is 5 minutes I'm not eating.



I'm totally gonna check into this site next!!  Love me some Lance. Course being from Austin, I have too! 



Dizneydawn said:


> TURN ON THE NEWS!!!
> 
> A killer whale just killed a trainer at sea world!!!



That was so sad. Did you see where the whale in question had kiled 2 people before? 

So um... I kinda feel sorry for the whale too! I mean he's genetically designed be a predator and they keep putting people in a tank with him? 

HELLO!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Ironically, (or not) my DD6 is doing her science project on killer whales and was working on it after school today.  We did not discuss it in great detail.
> 
> I feel like I struggled with my eating today.  I was eating mostly healthy food but I felt hungry often, and did snack a bit too much at work this afternoon.  I also was tired, having stayed up too late watching figure skating.
> 
> Another temptation - I have a garage full of girl scout cookies!!!
> I am the cookie mom for DD8's troop and have to store the cookies until everyone picks up (one family left) and for the cookie booth.  Not to mention the large number of boxes I ordered!!!  Have to put them in the freezer right away!  There's really only two types that I have trouble with, and I could eat a whole box.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well.  I'm scheduling some exercise in for the next few days!  Walking during lunch, Wii fit on Friday after volunteering at school... if I plan for it, I'm more likely to do it!




There's NO WAY that I could survive with Girl Scout Cookies in my garage!! 

What kinds do you like? I'm a thin mints girl! *DROOL*



Jasperann said:


> Thank you so much for that link!  I love the way it lets you add the food.  Much easier than what I have been using!  It even tells you the new values for the other stuff too (fat, carbs....ect)  Is the amount of calories to eat accurate though?  It says I'm suppose to eat a crazy amount of calories.   But I do love the site, I think I will be switching over to using it, to see how I really like it.
> 
> Edited to add:  I had a rough day yesterday... I seemed to eat and eat and eat... or at least want to eat and eat and eat.  I didn't actually eat all that much, besides 5 girl scout thin mint cookies.  I didn't want to work out and basically felt kinda crappy.  I did force myself to do at least 20 minutes on the elliptical and actually made myself do an extra 10 minutes, so I did have a small win.  So that blah feeling started to seep into today too... then my loving boyfriend (that is such the wrong word for him... but we aren't married... so it's really all I've got) told me that my face is losing weight!  It wasn't even one of those times where I asked him if he could see a change.  We were talking about random stuff this morning before taking the kids to school and he just blurted it out.  That really helped the blah feeling to go away.  Makes me want to do a happy dance.  I'm going to work out some this morning to keep the blahs away...lol  Thanks for letting me vent even if it doesn't make much sense to any of you.  Maybe it will make sense to some of you though.




It totally makes sense to me. There are times that I don't know why I am blah or unmotivated and there are times I feel like I could take on the world, 5 pound losses at a time. And I can find no rhyme or reason as to why I feel these things at different times. 

That was really sweet of your man to tell you out of the blue like that. I never believe mine when he tells me that stuff.  But I'm glad it gave you a pep in your step and got you motivated to work out!  Everyone is gonna fall off the wagon. It's not realistic to think that we can make it through the rest of our life without eating something bad for us. The important thing is that we course correct and don't just give up! Dr. Oz's diet book calls it making a  U Turn back on the right track. And he says it's important not to beat yourself up about it! 






Stacybaeasm said:


> Hi everyone!  I made it back from Disney in one piece.  I had the best time.  Now I guess it's time to see how the scale reacts.  It looks like I have many, many pages to catch up on so I'll get started. I hope everyone is  having a great week!




 home!!!! Hope you had a great trip!



ancestry said:


> Ugh.....so last night I had a sore throat before going to bed.  In the middle of the night I woke up with my throat hurting so bad I could hardly breathe.  By this morning I was feeling better although my throat was still sore.  So I went to the gym as planned did 30 minutes on the treadmill, 30 minutes on the bike, and a full set of reps on all of the weight equipment.  I felt fine.  By the time I changed my clothes and headed out to the car I got the shakes and felt like I was freezing.  I ran some errands and got home -- I have a fever of 102!  YIKES!
> 
> I hope this passes quickly.  I don't have any symptoms at all other than a fever and sore throat but yet I don't think it is strep throat (I've had strep many many times before and this seems different).
> 
> Every time I start a new diet/exercise plan I ALWAYS end up sick within 7-10 days.  WHY?  I'm exercising and eating very healthy so why do I end up sick?  Sorry, I'm just feeling a bit frustrated at the moment.
> 
> At least I got in my exercise for the day.  <sigh>  I'm scheduled to do my GAD at the area food bank with the kids on Saturday.  I really hope that whatever this is passes quickly.




I hope it passes quickly for you too! I'm getting sick and so frustrated because I'm scared to death I'm gonna get out of my work out routine that I'm just now starting and it's gonna be that much harder to start back again! 

But life is getting sick sometimes, even when it's bad timing. Though I do wonder why a lot of us are getting sick right when we're starting new exercise programs? Hmmmmmm.



littlepeppers said:


> Wow.  Thank for posting the Livestrong link.  It is the best.
> 
> It reminds me of the Weight Watchers online, but FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I only want to loose 1lb a week, but the Daily Plate seems to give me a lot of calories to play with a day.  I have almost 2000 calories per day.  That can't be right.
> 
> If it is right, then I can still eat with my family.  YEAH!!! I hate cooking for them & not being able to eat it with them.



If it's like WW I'm so over there!!!! That's my only issue with Sparkpeople is its a little harder to find the foods on there than on WW. At least for unexperienced me!! So I definitely have to go log in on Daily Plate now. It said I can have 2300 cals a day!  I think I need to lower my activity level back down or something. That seems like A LOT!


----------



## TB'sWidow

Congrat's to all who are doing so well with their eating,exercise & weightloss Well I have gotten back on track after my bender on the week-end. My eating has been good, plenty of water and I went back to the gym for the last three days. Mary


----------



## gellybean

TB'sWidow said:


> Congrat's to all who are doing so well with their eating,exercise & weightloss Well I have gotten back on track after my bender on the week-end. My eating has been good, plenty of water and I went back to the gym for the last three days. Mary



 Mary!!!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

The only reason I'm not eating all the cookies is because then I'd have to pay for them!
My family did order quite a few, but if they go in the freezer, I can leave them alone. We had a couple boxes in the freezer from LAST YEAR! (they were not my favorite kind). I had one Samoa last night (that's my favorite along with Tagalongs) and that was it.  I was pretty proud.  My DH, on the other hand, had already opened two boxes!!!  He could eat a sleeve of Thin Mints in no time!  

So after I felt like I ate too much yesterday, I got on the scale today and it was good!  So I am still feeling like I'm on track.  Now I just have to work on that exercise!  I was unable to walk during lunch today, so I'll have to add something tonight while I'm watching figure skating.  Maybe I'll get my exercise ball out and do some abs and stretch my aching back!


----------



## luvsJack

ancestry said:


> Ugh.....so last night I had a sore throat before going to bed.  In the middle of the night I woke up with my throat hurting so bad I could hardly breathe.  By this morning I was feeling better although my throat was still sore.  So I went to the gym as planned did 30 minutes on the treadmill, 30 minutes on the bike, and a full set of reps on all of the weight equipment.  I felt fine.  By the time I changed my clothes and headed out to the car I got the shakes and felt like I was freezing.  I ran some errands and got home -- I have a fever of 102!  YIKES!
> 
> I hope this passes quickly.  I don't have any symptoms at all other than a fever and sore throat but yet I don't think it is strep throat (I've had strep many many times before and this seems different).
> 
> Every time I start a new diet/exercise plan I ALWAYS end up sick within 7-10 days.  WHY?  I'm exercising and eating very healthy so why do I end up sick?  Sorry, I'm just feeling a bit frustrated at the moment.
> 
> At least I got in my exercise for the day.  <sigh>  I'm scheduled to do my GAD at the area food bank with the kids on Saturday.  I really hope that whatever this is passes quickly.



Bless your heart.  I hope you feel better soon.  I did the same thing after my first week of trying to lose weight.  Ended up down with a sinus infection for about 5 days.  Then this week, I exercised for two days and on the third I left work feeling AWFUL!!  I am better today so I will be right back at it but its like my own body is trying to sabatoge my efforts to make it healthier!  

I guess we just have to keep saying "and this too shall pass".


----------



## luvsJack

I just looked at LiveStrong, too.  If I plug in "no activity" and 1.5 lbs to lose each week it gives me about the same calorie range as spark people but if I change it to 1 lb per week it ups about 200 calories per day.

It seems a bit easier to track than spark people.  Like someone else said the foods are easier to find, I have had to manually put in a lot of the foods I eat using spark people.


----------



## littlepeppers

luvsJack said:


> I just looked at LiveStrong, too.  If I plug in "no activity" and 1.5 lbs to lose each week it gives me about the same calorie range as spark people but if I change it to 1 lb per week it ups about 200 calories per day.
> 
> It seems a bit easier to track than spark people.  Like someone else said the foods are easier to find, I have had to manually put in a lot of the foods I eat using spark people.



I think that I'm going to like it.  I need something go hold me accountable.  It is too easy to lie to yourself.  

I want to lose 20lbs before our late Sept WDW trip.  At 1lb a week, I should reach goal way before I need to shop for new clothes for the trip.

I just don't feel like I'm dieting.  I have like 1950 calories per day.  I still have over 800 left for today.  

I put that I don't exercise & then I'm just going to enter any exercise in the fitness calculator.  That way I'm not cheating when I can't get any activity in.


----------



## gellybean

After reading how you all set up your Daily Plate, I was concerned I'd put my activity level at too high-I originally put moderate because it said childcare and housework, things I do daily. But I don't want to shoot my self in the foot by eating too many calories. So I went and played with it some to see what it said to do and what the difference would be in calories. It said for sedentary that it would be a dangerous low amount of calories to lose 2 lbs a week, so I bumped it back to lightly active and it gave me a daily goal of 868 cals a day. 






I was like holy carp that's a big difference from 2300 cals at Moderately active. Til I read where it said I was 0'0 tall. 

No wonder!!! 


So I fixed that and am going to hit a happy medium and go with lightly active. That calorie goal falls in line with what Sparkpeople said too, and that way I won't have to add all the activity options it gives you. Least that's what it recommended you do!

Gonna go work out tonight, even though I've got some allergy thing going on. Thankfully tonight's just cardio. 

TMI warning below .....






I finally broke down and took a pregnancy test b/c my cycle is so late. It was negative. I've got mixed emotions about this. On one hand it would not have been planned and would be pretty rotten timing seeing as how I'm really trying to work on ME right now. But on the other hand, I was a little sad. I'd love a 3rd one. I just have to get my blood sugars under control before we can TRY for a 3rd one. But if I accidently got pregnant.... well then it'd be done. Ya know?


Now I'm wondering if my cycle is messed up because I'm starting an excercise regimen. I'm NEVER late. Who knows!


Anyway... it's been an interesting day! With all the emotional ups and downs I'm pretty pleased with how much I haven't eaten. I normally would have turned to food. Instead I'm playing around on Daily Plate and reading the Dr. Oz YOU on a Diet book.


Catch you guys after gym!


----------



## dislvr74

Hi! I am in computer training he!! today and tomorrow and then I will be out of town for the weekend, so I can't post much. 

I'm glad that some of you are enjoying the daily plate. I too thought it was suggesting too many calories, but I am slowly losing so I'm trying to trust it.

You might remember that I thought I was retaining a bunch of water because my weight went up one morning instead of down. Clearly I was correct because I spent ALL DAY in the bathroom today. Not a big deal when I am in my office, but sort of a problem when I am in a training class. I think the instructor was starting to get insulted. I must have got up to leave once an hour!


----------



## acejka

So I haven't checked in, in like a week. I hit a terrible bout of binging and insomnia, not to mention horrible stomach issues every single day. I have no idea what is going on. As soon as I eat I'm fine, but man in the middle of the night or when I first wake up-yuck-o. The rest of the day, all I want is junky fatty food. 

I gained two pounds, who knows if it is water or fat since I haven't kept my water up either, and I am a person who is really affected by water intake. 

I'm back on track, back to the gym today (took it easy so I didn't jump back in after a week and screw myself up) Going to log into sparkpeople and hold myself accountable for today's calories also. 

I may have screwed up but at least I can do some damage control at this point.


----------



## luvsJack

Ok, so I tracked what I have eaten today on Spark People AND Living Strong--LOL.  Either way I am actually under my calories for today, so I have enough for a treat of Luigi's Italian Ice later. Yummy!  Love the Cherry Flavored.


----------



## TB'sWidow

gellybean said:


> Mary!!!!



Thanks I'm gonna try and go into this week-end taking all the encouragement I can get. I have to spend all day at the college again planning on taking my lunch this time to avoid any diet traps.


----------



## gellybean

I went over my calorie allowance on Daily Plate by 67 cals and that was before I logged my 40 mins on the stationary bike! So I had a pretty good day. I talked to a trainer at the gym tonight about the discrepancy between how many cals the bike says I'm burning v. how many cals all these food/fitness journals are saying I'm burning and he said to ignore them both.  He said to just track my food and log the fitness but not worry about eating the extra cals for the fitness cals burned, cus it get's confusing and it's easy to over estimate and then eat too much. So I have no clue. What does everyone else do? Do you eat your cals that you burn/earn back through activity?


I am loving the Daily Plate so far. I definitely see where I can tweak some things. I went over on my protein which shocked the heck out of me cus I always have a hard time eating enough protein. And I was over on sodium, fat, and sugar. So maybe that explains my blood work!  Will be interesting and maybe even a little, dare I say it, FUN, to work on my diet and fine point all those levels too!

Hoping what I have is just allergies and that I'll be better tomorrow and not worse! Really don't wanna miss any work outs!

On an unrelated note, my 7 yr old son was sitting in the car tonight with my sister, while I ran into Petco to pick up some dog food. They were reading all the words on the buildings and one of the words was Grooming. After figuring out the word, my son was asked by my sister what the word Grooming means, to which he replied, "Ya know, when you go out looking for a bride!!"


 



Good night everyone!


----------



## ancestry

gellybean said:


> I went over my calorie allowance on Daily Plate by 67 cals and that was before I logged my 40 mins on the stationary bike! So I had a pretty good day. I talked to a trainer at the gym tonight about the discrepancy between how many cals the bike says I'm burning v. how many cals all these food/fitness journals are saying I'm burning and he said to ignore them both.  He said to just track my food and log the fitness but not worry about eating the extra cals for the fitness cals burned, cus it get's confusing and it's easy to over estimate and then eat too much. So I have no clue. What does everyone else do? Do you eat your cals that you burn/earn back through activity?



I do go by the calories burned that the gym equipment gives me because it allows me to enter my height and weight prior to starting the workout so I feel that it is fairly accurate.  However I do not *eat* back the calories that I burn off during exercise.  On non-workout days I try to stay around 1500-1600 calories but I am always hungrier on a non-workout day.  On workout days I eat until I am not hungry but try to stay between 1700-2000 calories although some days I have trouble eating 1700 calories if I make good food choices.  I usually burn an average of 400-600 calories on a workout day.  However I am significantly overweight by about 80-100 pounds so 1700-2000 calories is still a huge reduction from what I used to eat in a regular day.


----------



## ancestry

acejka said:


> I'm back on track, back to the gym today (took it easy so I didn't jump back in after a week and screw myself up) Going to log into sparkpeople and hold myself accountable for today's calories also.
> 
> I may have screwed up but at least I can do some damage control at this point.



Good job on getting yourself back on track. I know how hard that can be to do so congratulations!


----------



## ancestry

luvsJack said:


> Bless your heart.  I hope you feel better soon.  I did the same thing after my first week of trying to lose weight.  Ended up down with a sinus infection for about 5 days.  Then this week, I exercised for two days and on the third I left work feeling AWFUL!!  I am better today so I will be right back at it but its like my own body is trying to sabatoge my efforts to make it healthier!
> 
> I guess we just have to keep saying "and this too shall pass".



Thanks for your support.  I so agree with it feeling like my body is trying to ruin my efforts to get healthy.  Fortunately I am feeling a bit better today but now the kids have no school today because of the storms we had last night.  I had wanted to go to the gym again but it is difficult to do with a house full of kids.  Feel like trying to push a boulder up a mountain some times.  lol!


----------



## luvsJack

ancestry said:


> Thanks for your support.  I so agree with it feeling like my body is trying to ruin my efforts to get healthy.  Fortunately I am feeling a bit better today but now the kids have no school today because of the storms we had last night.  I had wanted to go to the gym again but it is difficult to do with a house full of kids.  Feel like trying to push a boulder up a mountain some times.  lol!



  Yep, feel the same way!  

I started going to the walking track every day and dd was going with me and riding her bike, now she's not feeling well.  So, I've missed my walk.  BUT, I do have the walking DVD that I like to use when I can beat the rest of the family off the dvd player (for some reason we only have one dvd player right now).  

So after a couple of days, I have decided that I am going to do away with all these things that sabotage my efforts.  (no, no, not my family; I will keep them. LOL)    But I am going to buy another dvd player this weekend, so that I have choices of where I can do the walking dvd, and I am buying the EA sports for Wii so I have that choice too.  I figure if I have a way to work out in every room of the house, no one can say "can't you do that later?"  or "But, MOOOOMMMMMM, I wanted to watch Harry Potter (or Twilight or Pirates or whatever)."


----------



## shellabell

Happy Friday

I have decided to re-join a gym. I miss being able to do the eliptical. I stopped going when we decided to buy a treadmill, but I really hate the treadmill I like to walk/run outside and I figure the eliptical is a good option for cross-training. I really only plan on going a couple of days a week, since I take the running class 3 days. Now I just have to actually go

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Dizneydawn

TAXES DONE!!!!

I will get caught up with what I missed yesterday and this morning later today!!!!

Grocery store run for GOOD FOODS!!!!

Happy Friday Everybody!!!

*3 days from 3rd weigh in!

I need to get to that 5 pounds lost!!!  I want a Palm Tree Too!!!

Who else is on it????*


----------



## luvsJack

shellabell said:


> Happy Friday
> 
> I have decided to re-join a gym. I miss being able to do the eliptical. I stopped going when we decided to buy a treadmill, but *I really hate the treadmill* I like to walk/run outside and I figure the eliptical is a good option for cross-training. I really only plan on going a couple of days a week, since I take the running class 3 days. Now I just have to actually go
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



What is it about those treadmills?  Everybody I know that has one, quit walking after they bought it until they started going back to the track!  I had mine in front of a TV, tried it with music, everything--it is just ssoooooo boring!!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Dizneydawn said:


> TAXES DONE!!!!
> 
> I will get caught up with what I missed yesterday and this morning later today!!!!
> 
> Grocery store run for GOOD FOODS!!!!
> 
> Happy Friday Everybody!!!
> 
> *3 days from 3rd weigh in!
> 
> I need to get to that 5 pounds lost!!!  I want a Palm Tree Too!!!
> 
> Who else is on it????*



I'd like to say "I am!" but the scale has not been my friend since I got back from Disney.  Yesterday it said I gained 9 pounds!!!   Of course, I know some of that is water weight but still.  This morning I was down 4 of those pounds but I'm feeling like Monday isn't looking so good for me.  And I was good at Disney too.  Sure, I had some snacks and a burger, but I also ate turkey sandwiches and I SKIPPED Mickey head ice cream, had NO alcohol, and SHARED a Dole Whip.  ARRGGGG!!!  Well, here's hoping I can be really good this weekend and get back on track.


----------



## PixiePlanner

I weigh-in tomorrow. If you hear a loud Woo-hoo from central IL, I hit my goal of 2lbs. I will try to post over the weekend but it is a busy one. 
Tonight I am taking DD to "Junie B Jones" the musical. It was DH's idea but DD is so excited to have Mommy time: should be great. Tomorrow DS's class is competing in a Rube Goldberg machine contest. That should be interesting. They have been working on this contraption for several weeks. Church on Sunday. Sometime this weekend I need to grocery shop and do housework. Monday is March and I still have my Christmas dishes out... I need a weekend at home... Maybe by July.

Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## gellybean

Mndisneygirl said:


> The only reason I'm not eating all the cookies is because then I'd have to pay for them!
> My family did order quite a few, but if they go in the freezer, I can leave them alone. We had a couple boxes in the freezer from LAST YEAR! (they were not my favorite kind). I had one Samoa last night (that's my favorite along with Tagalongs) and that was it.  I was pretty proud.  My DH, on the other hand, had already opened two boxes!!!  He could eat a sleeve of Thin Mints in no time!
> 
> So after I felt like I ate too much yesterday, I got on the scale today and it was good!  So I am still feeling like I'm on track.  Now I just have to work on that exercise!  I was unable to walk during lunch today, so I'll have to add something tonight while I'm watching figure skating.  Maybe I'll get my exercise ball out and do some abs and stretch my aching back!



I have no clue what Samoa and Tagalongs are!!! I need to google them, though then that would be torture... I guess I'm just one track minded when it comes to Girl Scout Cookings. I zero in on the Thin Mints! 

I even like eating them frozen. So putting them in the freezer wouldn't deter me.!!  for only eating ONE! That's awesome!




littlepeppers said:


> I think that I'm going to like it.  I need something go hold me accountable.  It is too easy to lie to yourself.
> 
> I want to lose 20lbs before our late Sept WDW trip.  At 1lb a week, I should reach goal way before I need to shop for new clothes for the trip.
> 
> I just don't feel like I'm dieting.  I have like 1950 calories per day.  I still have over 800 left for today.
> 
> I put that I don't exercise & then I'm just going to enter any exercise in the fitness calculator.  That way I'm not cheating when I can't get any activity in.



Good luck on your 20 lbs by September!! Good idea giving yourself some time to shop before you trip too! 1 lb a week is totally doable!! Your calorie goal is very similar to mine! I don't feel like I'm dieting either. It's funny how your mind tells you that you have to starve yourself even though your brain knows the science behind it. 



acejka said:


> So I haven't checked in, in like a week. I hit a terrible bout of binging and insomnia, not to mention horrible stomach issues every single day. I have no idea what is going on. As soon as I eat I'm fine, but man in the middle of the night or when I first wake up-yuck-o. The rest of the day, all I want is junky fatty food.
> 
> I gained two pounds, who knows if it is water or fat since I haven't kept my water up either, and I am a person who is really affected by water intake.
> 
> I'm back on track, back to the gym today (took it easy so I didn't jump back in after a week and screw myself up) Going to log into sparkpeople and hold myself accountable for today's calories also.
> 
> I may have screwed up but at least I can do some damage control at this point.



 to be back on track!!!!! Damage control is a necessary party of dieting!! Good luck getting back into the swing of things!



ancestry said:


> I do go by the calories burned that the gym equipment gives me because it allows me to enter my height and weight prior to starting the workout so I feel that it is fairly accurate.  However I do not *eat* back the calories that I burn off during exercise.  On non-workout days I try to stay around 1500-1600 calories but I am always hungrier on a non-workout day.  On workout days I eat until I am not hungry but try to stay between 1700-2000 calories although some days I have trouble eating 1700 calories if I make good food choices.  I usually burn an average of 400-600 calories on a workout day.  However I am significantly overweight by about 80-100 pounds so 1700-2000 calories is still a huge reduction from what I used to eat in a regular day.



If the machines allow me to enter my height and weight before I start I haven't figured that part out yet.  I agree with tracking the fitness but not eating back the calories. I have a significant amount of weight to lose too so 2000 cals is a big (pun intended) reduction for me as well. I remember a long time ago a nutritionist told me that for women it's 11 cals per pound on average to maintain your weight. So if someone weighs 200 lbs for example it takes 2200 to maintain that weight. So that gives everyone an idea of what a reduction their caloric goals are even if it seems like we have a lot of cals we need to consume.



luvsJack said:


> Yep, feel the same way!
> 
> I started going to the walking track every day and dd was going with me and riding her bike, now she's not feeling well.  So, I've missed my walk.  BUT, I do have the walking DVD that I like to use when I can beat the rest of the family off the dvd player (for some reason we only have one dvd player right now).
> 
> So after a couple of days, I have decided that I am going to do away with all these things that sabotage my efforts.  (no, no, not my family; I will keep them. LOL)    But I am going to buy another dvd player this weekend, so that I have choices of where I can do the walking dvd, and I am buying the EA sports for Wii so I have that choice too.  I figure if I have a way to work out in every room of the house, no one can say "can't you do that later?"  or "But, MOOOOMMMMMM, I wanted to watch Harry Potter (or Twilight or Pirates or whatever)."



 @ doing away with things that sabotage your efforts....but not your family.  

Good for you getting another DVD player and setting yourself up for SUCCESS!! 



shellabell said:


> Happy Friday
> 
> I have decided to re-join a gym. I miss being able to do the eliptical. I stopped going when we decided to buy a treadmill, but I really hate the treadmill I like to walk/run outside and I figure the eliptical is a good option for cross-training. I really only plan on going a couple of days a week, since I take the running class 3 days. Now I just have to actually go
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



 for deciding to re-join a gym!!! I really hate the idea of a treadmill too but haven't worked myself up to doing an elliptical again. When I owned one, that thing kicked my butt!!!  




Dizneydawn said:


> TAXES DONE!!!!
> 
> I will get caught up with what I missed yesterday and this morning later today!!!!
> 
> Grocery store run for GOOD FOODS!!!!
> 
> Happy Friday Everybody!!!
> 
> *3 days from 3rd weigh in!
> 
> I need to get to that 5 pounds lost!!!  I want a Palm Tree Too!!!
> 
> Who else is on it????*




I so want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But there's no way I'll hit it this week. I was showing a loss as of this morning, but with my gain last week I don't think I'll hit 5 lbs net loss. Not yet! 

 for having your taxes done!! That always feels good to get that done! 

I am planning meals for this weekend to not fall into the weekend trap again. I am bummed about missing work outs b/c of being sick!  Can't let it de-rail my gym routine!! 



luvsJack said:


> What is it about those treadmills?  Everybody I know that has one, quit walking after they bought it until they started going back to the track!  I had mine in front of a TV, tried it with music, everything--it is just ssoooooo boring!!




Maybe if I got a runner's high, I'd like them? Maybe?? But me running is well.... 





Stacybaeasm said:


> I'd like to say "I am!" but the scale has not been my friend since I got back from Disney.  Yesterday it said I gained 9 pounds!!!   Of course, I know some of that is water weight but still.  This morning I was down 4 of those pounds but I'm feeling like Monday isn't looking so good for me.  And I was good at Disney too.  Sure, I had some snacks and a burger, but I also ate turkey sandwiches and I SKIPPED Mickey head ice cream, had NO alcohol, and SHARED a Dole Whip.  ARRGGGG!!!  Well, here's hoping I can be really good this weekend and get back on track.



I gained 9 lbs being in Disney for a week!! I lost about half of it just being home a week and not eating at Disney anymore! Hopefully it'll be water weight and you'll drop it quickly!!

Good for you being good at Disney!! Skipping Mickey head's.... !



PixiePlanner said:


> I weigh-in tomorrow. If you hear a loud Woo-hoo from central IL, I hit my goal of 2lbs. I will try to post over the weekend but it is a busy one.
> Tonight I am taking DD to "Junie B Jones" the musical. It was DH's idea but DD is so excited to have Mommy time: should be great. Tomorrow DS's class is competing in a Rube Goldberg machine contest. That should be interesting. They have been working on this contraption for several weeks. Church on Sunday. Sometime this weekend I need to grocery shop and do housework. Monday is March and I still have my Christmas dishes out... I need a weekend at home... Maybe by July.
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone!



Sounds like a great mother-daughter evening planned!!  Hoping to hear your WOO HOO from central IL all the way down here in Texas!! 








I'm sitting here looking up all my favorite restaurants on Daily Plate and laughing hysterically at all the calorie values of all my fave foods. No WONDER! I really hope Congress can get something done about restaurants having to make their nutritional values be known!!!


----------



## gellybean

I was thinking about all the diets I've done in the past and thought it might be interesting for all of us to post what we've tried in the past that worked or didn't work! 


I'll go first.


First time I tried to lose weight, I was 13. I counted fat grams and used Slim Fast shakes for part of the meals. I lost 30 lbs.

I joined athletics in Jr. High and lost another 20 lbs after the 30 I'd lost. It was the skinniest I ever remember being. I was 14 yrs old and weighed 149.

Second time I tried to lose weight was when I was 16.By then I had gained back all that I had lost in Jr. High and then some. My mom and I joined a medically aided fast, meaning we were under supervision of a doctor and we drank nothing but liquid for 12 wks!  It was a 12 wk fast, 500 cals a DAY and they were supposed to teach us how to maintain our loss AFTER we lost a bunch of weight. I did lose about 40 lbs but fell off the fasting wagon before the 12 wks were up and quit going to the meetings, etc.  And yes, looking back, knowing what I know now, I probably truly screwed my metabolism up. If would give anything to weigh now what I weighed when I started that fast.

I've since tried Atkins, though not for long, and Weight Watchers.

The most success I've had losing weight is with pregnancy and nursing!  Not exactly a diet I can get back on again that easily. And as soon as I quit nursing, I gain it all back. I lost 60 lbs with each pregnancy and months of subsequent nursing. The same 60 lbs! 


This is the first time I've really done this the right way.... counting cals and fat and carbs and protein AND working out AND with a support group! Here's hoping this is the magic formula for me!! 


Really looking forward to hearing what other diets you all have tried and what worked or didn't work for you!!!


----------



## luvsJack

Oh, my I wonder if I can even remember all the things I have tried.  

Way, way back in jr. high, I joined weight watchers with my mom.  Back then you had to count how many foods you ate in each food group. (like you could eat 3 breads, 5 proteins, and so on)  You had to eat something like 10 servings of fish each week and liver (YUCK!) at least once a week.  I didn't stay with it, but lost most of my excess weight by the end of 8th grade because a doctor prescribed diet pills. (no meal plan, just take one of these before breakfast)

Throughout high school I gained and lost weight constantly.  Most of my "diets" consisted of "got to much to do and too many places to go to eat" and surviving on a Snickers bar and a hamburger for the day (and usually we were all broke so two or three of us would split the hamburger!)  

As an adult I have rejoined weight watchers at least a dozen times.  I have probably tried every different program they have ever had.  Most, I really did have some success with; its just sticking with it.

Mother and I went to a doctor in a neighboring town that would prescribe diet pills and suggested that you follow the meal plan for diabetics.  I lost quiet a bit but of course when I stopped taking the pills it all came back. 

Once Mom and I tried a liquid diet called "the Cambridge Diet".  AWFUL tasting stuff.  Didn't even last a week.

I tried LA Weighloss--HUGE waste of waaaaayyyy too much money!  Did not lose one flipping pound!  

Tried Akins. Couldn't get past the first 3 days. 

Me and a friend at work went to another doctor and had  the staples put in our ears.  Literally a staple in the center part of your ear (supposed to be like accupuncture).  Worked for as long as we convinced ourselves it would work.   Actually did lose some weight though, probably about 30 lbs. 

The most success I have had was using Slim Fast.  I started out with nothing but 2 Slim Fast shakes a day, one Lean Cuisine for supper and water. I did that for about two weeks and then added in fresh fruits and veggies.  After another two weeks, I started replacing the noon time shake with a low fat Subway or some other low cal sandwich or meal.  And I walked every day up to 3 miles and worked out every morning.  I lost about 65-70 lbs and felt great.  Problem was, when I tried to eat "normally" (no slim fast) I started gaining it all back.  

Then we (the same work friend and I) heard of a doctor that was prescribing diet pills.  So we went to him and got the pills.  Made me very nervous and anxious so I couldn't take them.    

That was when I decided that I would stop trying to find that "magic cure" and just change the way I eat.  My friend is still trying everything that comes around.  Last time it was some kind of drops to put on her tongue???


----------



## Jasperann

The diets I've been on???

Lets see... in High School I worked out three times a week and walked everywhere.  I was pretty thin then... at the time I didn't think I was though.  

Then when I was in my 20s I tried some diet pills and lost about 30 pounds.  I had about 40 to loss at that time so I almost made it to goal.  Then I stopped taking them because they made me feel horrible.

Next was 'Six week body make over' which I call the chicken diet...   I can't stand fish and it was chicken and fish you could eat.  I did that for about a month and a half and lost a lot of weight, probably about 30-40 pounds.  You would have 5-6 meals a day with protein (ie chicken) with each meal and a fruit or veggie.  But I think my calorie intake each day was probably 1000 or less...  After about the month and a half I broke down and said 'I just want a banana split!!!!' I don't even like banana splits... 

Then I tried working out and counting calories.  It worked really well the first time around and I learned SO much.  I lost about 40 pounds in 4 months or so and hit a wall.  I then started trying different things that were working for other people on the website that I went to.  None of them worked for me.  Among them was Adkins, WW, South beach, The flat belly diet, and many many others.  So I got discouraged and just quit.  

Now I'm back to counting calories and working out daily.  But this time I'm focusing on feeling better, not losing weight.  Then I won't quit.. right?  I am at this moment working on eating a healthier breakfast and next week I think I'm going to start on my lunches.  One baby step at a time.  I don't want to change everything all at once because knowing myself the way I do, I would totally rebel.


----------



## littlepeppers

I wish they had an all carb diet.  Ryan bread rolls & ice tea all day.


----------



## gellybean

littlepeppers said:


> I wish they had an all carb diet.  Ryan bread rolls & ice tea all day.





I've wished this same thing myself many times!! I could so do an all carb diet, but can't do a no carb diet.


----------



## littlepeppers

gellybean said:


> I've wished this same thing myself many times!! I could so do an all carb diet, but can't do a no carb diet.



I really want one of those bread machines, but I know that it would be a really bad thing for me.  This is also the same reason that I never learned how to make fudge.  

We actually go to Cabelas or Bass Pro Shop for the sole purpose of getting a box of fudge.  So sad.


----------



## shellabell

luvsJack said:


> What is it about those treadmills?  Everybody I know that has one, quit walking after they bought it until they started going back to the track!  I had mine in front of a TV, tried it with music, everything--it is just ssoooooo boring!!



There is just something about walking and not actually getting anywhere
I was never actually a fan even at the gym, but my roommate couldn't do the eliptical so I gave in and went halfsies. The cats really like it for a bed though


----------



## shellabell

Like many I have been on a whole lot of diets. Here's a few I can think of.

Having been overweight since about 8, my first diets started pretty early. In Jr high I joined a gym, but didn't really change my eating habits.

In 10th grade I lost about 50lbs in the most unhealthy of ways. My best friend and I would compete to see who could eat the least in a day Some days I would eat a can of chicken noodle soup the whole day and sometimes I wouldn't eat at all. Of course once I started eating again it all came back plus some.

I did some of the dumb fad stuff, stewardess diet (I still can't look at stewed tomatoes), cabbage soup, the full moon diet (you fast, something to do with the water)

I also paid waaaaaay to much money for nutrisystem around 1992. I did lose some weight, but I hated the food. By the end we had a stockpile of food in our garage; we would leave the meetings and go eat

I have done Weight Watchers several times, with varying degrees of success.

In 2006 I hired a personal trainer and started tracking on sparkepeople. I lost about 70lbs. I have gained back about 25 and I am trying to put the brakes on and go back in the right direction.

I did try Meridia in 2001, I had success for the first 4 months or so. Then it became less effective.

Now I am back to the old fashioned way, more excercise; healthier foods.


----------



## ancestry

Stacybaeasm said:


> I'd like to say "I am!" but the scale has not been my friend since I got back from Disney.  Yesterday it said I gained 9 pounds!!!   Of course, I know some of that is water weight but still.  This morning I was down 4 of those pounds but I'm feeling like Monday isn't looking so good for me.  And I was good at Disney too.  Sure, I had some snacks and a burger, but I also ate turkey sandwiches and I SKIPPED Mickey head ice cream, had NO alcohol, and SHARED a Dole Whip.  ARRGGGG!!!  Well, here's hoping I can be really good this weekend and get back on track.



Sending you some get back on track vibes.    I always gain pounds when I travel no matter how "good" I am as flying or sitting in a car causes me to retain water for nearly 72 hours.  My entire digestive system also really gets off track when I am traveling.  Hopefully the scale will be back to normal soon.



PixiePlanner said:


> I weigh-in tomorrow. If you hear a loud Woo-hoo from central IL, I hit my goal of 2lbs. I will try to post over the weekend but it is a busy one.



Good luck!  I'll be listening for the loud Woo-Hoo!  I'm in Maine so make sure you yell REALLY loudly!  




gellybean said:


> I was thinking about all the diets I've done in the past and thought it might be interesting for all of us to post what we've tried in the past that worked or didn't work!
> 
> Really looking forward to hearing what other diets you all have tried and what worked or didn't work for you!!!



I've done so many different things I don't even remember them all.    Bottom line is the only thing that has ever worked for me is EXERCISE (which I despise) and making good food choices.  I have found that exercise is probably the #1 thing that makes a difference for me.  Eating healthy and low calorie matters but doesn't do much if I don't exercise.



littlepeppers said:


> I wish they had an all carb diet.  Ryan bread rolls & ice tea all day.



Oh my goodness SO DO I!     I would be so happy if such a diet would actually work for me.  I love breads, pastas, etc.  All of my favorite foods are high in carbs.  The currently diet that my personal trainer has me on has two main requirements - no white flour and no high fructose corn syrup.  Unfortunately removing the white flour gets rid of most carb items.


----------



## ancestry

Well I did good the past few days and the fever/sore throat seems to have passed quickly.  I have a little bit of a cough starting but so far it seems to be minimal.  I managed a good workout at the Y yesterday.  Did 30 minutes on the Arc Trainer burning 381 calories and did 30 minutes on the treadmill burning 259 calories.  I also took the kids swimming for 30 minutes right after my workout.  My eating was also on plan.

No gym today though.  It is my rest the muscle day although we are volunteering at a local food bank for the GAD promotion so I probably will be moving/lifting things for two hours this morning.  

I'm actually looking forward to my first official weigh-in day on Monday.  Thursday was one week for me but I'm holding off for Monday so I can get in sync with everyone else's weigh-ins. I know I've lost quite a few inches but very little pounds but I'm hoping that the scale may move down a bit by Monday.

Have a good Saturday everyone!


----------



## luvsJack

shellabell said:


> There is just something about walking and not actually getting anywhere
> I was never actually a fan even at the gym, but my roommate couldn't do the eliptical so I gave in and went halfsies. The cats really like it for a bed though



Yep, my treadmill has been moved to almost every room in the house ('cept maybe the kitchen, maybe I should try there.  Just put it in front of the stove and walk while i cook?? )      Right now, its in my bedroom and holds clothes and boxes of pictures that need to be organized.    V

I even tried walking on it and "envisioning" myself walking around Disney.  Didn't work.  A mile at the track is just so much shorter than one on that dang treadmill.


----------



## luvsJack

Ahhh, the dreaded weekend.  The biggest sabotage to most diets.    I know I am down a little (not sure exactly how much, need to weigh on the scale I started with), so am just attempting to maintain that through the weekend.  

I did go buy the EA Sports Active last night and after cleaning house, I am planning to have my first workout with it.    I didn't think they were going to have it  and had settled on getting a cheaper workout for Wii.  I had even gone and got the little guy to come unlock the case when I spotted Active on another shelf.  I go so excited, I think the guy thought I had lost it for a second there.  

Off to clean.  Have a great day!


----------



## shellabell

luvsJack said:


> Ahhh, the dreaded weekend.  The biggest sabotage to most diets.    I know I am down a little (not sure exactly how much, need to weigh on the scale I started with), so am just attempting to maintain that through the weekend.
> 
> I did go buy the EA Sports Active last night and after cleaning house, I am planning to have my first workout with it.    I didn't think they were going to have it  and had settled on getting a cheaper workout for Wii.  I had even gone and got the little guy to come unlock the case when I spotted Active on another shelf.  I go so excited, I think the guy thought I had lost it for a second there.
> 
> Off to clean.  Have a great day!



Have fun with it. My plan is to use it tonight for an upper body workout (now  I just have to actually do it)


----------



## Jasperann

Hey guys, I'm just checking in for the weekend.  (I work every weekend, so that is why I'm never around)  I did my elliptical for 30 minutes after work yesterday.  I didn't get to do it on Friday because I wasn't really home the whole day.  So getting on it yesterday felt really good.    My scale is up from last week.  I've been eating right and working out, so something else has to be going on with it (I'm still trying to adjust my calories vs working out... I'm a little confused with it).  But I've also lost a couple inches in just the last week...  so I'm okay with the scale not reading it.  Saying that is a big win for me!    Although my stomach still hasn't budged...   Any idea on that?  Maybe I should start doing crunches?

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.  See you all on Monday, if I don't make it back on here after work.


----------



## luvsJack

shellabell said:


> Have fun with it. My plan is to use it tonight for an upper body workout (now  I just have to actually do it)



DD and I both started the 30 day challenge and it is fun, but a good workout!  I am so sore this morning!  I like that it gives you the little calendar that tells you when to take a rest day and such.    I think this is really going to be a good purchase.   My plan is to start using my walking dvd in the early a.m. and use the wii in the p.m.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Can someone tell me about the Wii?  Is it an appropriate workout for someone who lives in a second floor apartment?  I worry about doing things that will make my downstairs neighbor think I am coming through their ceiling.  I think I would rather work out on a "fun game" in my apartment than keep hitting the treadmill, but I don't want to annoy people while doing it.

On a different note, I did really well at the grocery store yesterday.  Lots of yogurt and fruit, turkey, mutli-grain bread, etc.  I just wish it was cheaper to eat healthy.  After seeing my total, I think I know ONE of the reasons I've been eating junk for so many years!!


----------



## MulanUSAF

Stacybaeasm said:


> Can someone tell me about the Wii?  Is it an appropriate workout for someone who lives in a second floor apartment?  I worry about doing things that will make my downstairs neighbor think I am coming through their ceiling.  I think I would rather work out on a "fun game" in my apartment than keep hitting the treadmill, but I don't want to annoy people while doing it.
> 
> On a different note, I did really well at the grocery store yesterday.  Lots of yogurt and fruit, turkey, mutli-grain bread, etc.  I just wish it was cheaper to eat healthy.  After seeing my total, I think I know ONE of the reasons I've been eating junk for so many years!!



I assume you are referring to the Wii Fit game?  I have it and I think you can use it without bothering your downstairs neighbors for the most part.  Most of the yoga poses doesn't require you to be moving much while you are doing it.  The strength training ones make you do push ups and sit ups, I don't think it's too bad either.  Now the aerobic exercises has step aerobics and jogging in place... you might bother the people downstairs if you have thin floors.  The balance games require you to balance on the board, and you won't be doing any real jumping or stepping on and off, so I think you're okay.  Overall, Wii Fit is not too challenging if you want to seriously work out and burn a lot of calories.  But it is fun, and improves your flexibility and balance a lot.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Thanks Mulan.  What about the EA Sports game people keep talking about?  I'm just trying to decide if I want to invest in a gaming system to work out or keep going to the clubhouse for free.  I think if it was in my living room, I'd be less likely to make excuses to skip working out.  On the other hand, free is free.


----------



## luvsJack

I just bought the EA Sports Active for Wii and have only completed one workout, but I don't think it would bother your neighbors.  

There is some jogging and some jumping but you shouldn't have to jump high enough to make a lot of noise.  Its a simulated in line skating run and you crouch down to "gain speed" and then jump at the right time to get over the ramps.  At first I was jumping high but then realized it didn't really require that.


----------



## Grimlock34a

I thought the EA Sports Active was great ....for awhile. 

I found the resitance bands are useless and the bands fall off my leg.   I changed to stiffer resistance bands and wearing sweatpants instead.  

After the 30 day challenge was done, I pretty much stopped using it.  I still use the Wii Fit and I prefer My Fitness Coach on an occasional basis to break things up.

But hey, anything is better than just sitting on the couch.  Good luck to you!


----------



## littlepeppers

luvsJack said:


> Yep, my treadmill has been moved to almost every room in the house ('cept maybe the kitchen, maybe I should try there.  Just put it in front of the stove and walk while i cook?? )      Right now, its in my bedroom and holds clothes and boxes of pictures that need to be organized.    V
> 
> I even tried walking on it and "envisioning" myself walking around Disney.  Didn't work.  A mile at the track is just so much shorter than one on that dang treadmill.



Maybe you could put it infront of the pantry or fridge & try like heck to get into them.  You can run & run & never reach the food. I'd fill mine w/ fried food, bread, & chocolate & run, run, run. 

DH thinks ours is a clothes hamper. Picking up his mess in rediculous places chaps my rear.  (ie... socks in the middle of the living room, socks on the side of the clothes hamper....)


----------



## Leash

I have a couple of small victories from yesterday that I wanted to share. 

DH and I went to the mall and I wnet into Old Navy and found that a regular women's shirt that I loved almost fit, it was just a bit too tight across the tummy and hips (I didn't try to button it over my chest because I could tell that wasn't going to work). So I think a couple of inches and a few pounds and I could fit into that shirt! Even better was a little cropped cardigan to go over another shirt actually fit quite well so I got to buy that! It has been quite a while since I could buy anything in an Old Navy store, they don't carry any plus size in store you have to order online.

The second victory was inspired by the first. After Old Navy DH wanted to get an Orange Julius and my arch nemesis Hot Dog on a Stick is right next to Orange Julius. So he went to get his Julius while I waited in line at HDOAS. When I got to the front the girl asked what she could get for me and I got a lime-lemonade AND THAT WAS ALL I GOT! I so wanted a cheese on a stick (it tastes like a grilled cheese sandwhich on a stick ) but I thought to myself "Will that cheese on a stick help you fit into that top at Old Navy, no it won't" so I retrained myself.

Not huge deal in the grand scheme of things but a big step for me, I have a hard time not giving into my cravings. Now lets see if that helps me a weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Leash said:


> I have a couple of small victories from yesterday that I wanted to share.
> 
> DH and I went to the mall and I wnet into Old Navy and found that a regular women's shirt that I loved almost fit, it was just a bit too tight across the tummy and hips (I didn't try to button it over my chest because I could tell that wasn't going to work). So I think a couple of inches and a few pounds and I could fit into that shirt! Even better was a little cropped cardigan to go over another shirt actually fit quite well so I got to buy that! It has been quite a while since I could buy anything in an Old Navy store, they don't carry any plus size in store you have to order online.
> 
> The second victory was inspired by the first. After Old Navy DH wanted to get an Orange Julius and my arch nemesis Hot Dog on a Stick is right next to Orange Julius. So he went to get his Julius while I waited in line at HDOAS. When I got to the front the girl asked what she could get for me and I got a lime-lemonade AND THAT WAS ALL I GOT! I so wanted a cheese on a stick (it tastes like a grilled cheese sandwhich on a stick ) but I thought to myself "Will that cheese on a stick help you fit into that top at Old Navy, no it won't" so I retrained myself.
> 
> Not huge deal in the grand scheme of things but a big step for me, I have a hard time not giving into my cravings. Now lets see if that helps me a weigh in tomorrow!



Congrats!!!!  All victories should be celebrated.  I bet it felt great to buy that sweater!!!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

Is it too late to join?? I hope not. I could use all the help I can get Maybe if I write my stats here you won't be able to refuse me

First Name and Screen name: Michele/Hanutedmansionmomma

What your Goal Is for Fitness: lose 50, but I'd take 40 lost, thank you very much!

Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: torilla chips/crackers dipped in PB jar

Favorite Good Food for You: grilled chicken 

Favorite Form of Exercise: jazzercise

What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: not have people tell me "that color looks good on you" (that's code for: I just looked at you and you're so fat I have to say something, BTW), have my thighs not be so close when I'm walking!! Buy a size that's not double digits, get off cholesterol meds and to be told I'm not pre-diabetic anymore.Oh yeah, and look good in the buff

Family: DH that can eat a ton and not gain weight , DS11 who takes after me and I need to be a better role model, DD16 who takes after DH, and a cat who is happy to sit with me on the couch. Should have gotten a dog to drag me outside!!


----------



## dislvr74

I just got back from my weekend away and I think I did pretty well. I've been known to eat like it's my last meal at my parents' house and this time I tried to stay just a little hungry the entire time. I'm hoping tomorrow is a good weigh in!

I was just trying to find an article that I read awhile ago that I thought was so interesting. It basically said that thin people are okay with feeling hungry sometimes, but overweight people just can't handle hunger. Obviously most of us have issues with eating even when we aren't hungry, but I thought it was interesting that a thin person can just be okay with feeling hungry while I am constantly searching for a food that will fill me up without packing on the pounds.

One week from today I'll be celebrating finishing my 8th half marathon and my friend's 1st half. I'm only going to be at WDW for two nights, but it is going to be a fun trip! I'm so excited to get there, especially now that the weather report is looking favorable. We had snow and sleet for the half in January and I don't want a repeat of that experience. I can run in the sleet and snow at home anytime I want to!


----------



## gellybean

Leash said:


> I have a couple of small victories from yesterday that I wanted to share.
> 
> DH and I went to the mall and I wnet into Old Navy and found that a regular women's shirt that I loved almost fit, it was just a bit too tight across the tummy and hips (I didn't try to button it over my chest because I could tell that wasn't going to work). So I think a couple of inches and a few pounds and I could fit into that shirt! Even better was a little cropped cardigan to go over another shirt actually fit quite well so I got to buy that! It has been quite a while since I could buy anything in an Old Navy store, they don't carry any plus size in store you have to order online.
> 
> The second victory was inspired by the first. After Old Navy DH wanted to get an Orange Julius and my arch nemesis Hot Dog on a Stick is right next to Orange Julius. So he went to get his Julius while I waited in line at HDOAS. When I got to the front the girl asked what she could get for me and I got a lime-lemonade AND THAT WAS ALL I GOT! I so wanted a cheese on a stick (it tastes like a grilled cheese sandwhich on a stick ) but I thought to myself "Will that cheese on a stick help you fit into that top at Old Navy, no it won't" so I retrained myself.
> 
> Not huge deal in the grand scheme of things but a big step for me, I have a hard time not giving into my cravings. Now lets see if that helps me a weigh in tomorrow!



   

That is AWESOME!! I would be totally psyched if I walked into an Old Navy and bought off the regular rack!! Celebrate it!!   And way to turn that motivation into will power at your favorite snack stop!!! 

I can't wait to celebrate with you when you go back and buy the shirt that was just a few pounds/inches too small!! 





hanutedmansionmomma said:


> Is it too late to join?? I hope not. I could use all the help I can get Maybe if I write my stats here you won't be able to refuse me
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Michele/Hanutedmansionmomma
> 
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: lose 50, but I'd take 40 lost, thank you very much!
> 
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: torilla chips/crackers dipped in PB jar
> 
> Favorite Good Food for You: grilled chicken
> 
> Favorite Form of Exercise: jazzercise
> 
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: not have people tell me "that color looks good on you" (that's code for: I just looked at you and you're so fat I have to say something, BTW), have my thighs not be so close when I'm walking!! Buy a size that's not double digits, get off cholesterol meds and to be told I'm not pre-diabetic anymore.Oh yeah, and look good in the buff
> 
> Family: DH that can eat a ton and not gain weight , DS11 who takes after me and I need to be a better role model, DD16 who takes after DH, and a cat who is happy to sit with me on the couch. Should have gotten a dog to drag me outside!!



OMG ! I'm cracking up at the "that color looks good on you aka you're too fat for me to compliment anything" line. I get told that colors look good on me all the time!!!!!  By my own mother!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so calling her out next time she tells me that. 

I have a dog that drags me outside. Want him?  I just bought him a new leash for walks around the neighborhood. Get a beagle. They require lots of energy! Right Jasperann? 

I'm on the pre-diabetic route, too. I feel ya on that one!





dislvr74 said:


> I just got back from my weekend away and I think I did pretty well. I've been known to eat like it's my last meal at my parents' house and this time I tried to stay just a little hungry the entire time. I'm hoping tomorrow is a good weigh in!
> 
> I was just trying to find an article that I read awhile ago that I thought was so interesting. It basically said that thin people are okay with feeling hungry sometimes, but overweight people just can't handle hunger. Obviously most of us have issues with eating even when we aren't hungry, but I thought it was interesting that a thin person can just be okay with feeling hungry while I am constantly searching for a food that will fill me up without packing on the pounds.
> 
> One week from today I'll be celebrating finishing my 8th half marathon and my friend's 1st half. I'm only going to be at WDW for two nights, but it is going to be a fun trip! I'm so excited to get there, especially now that the weather report is looking favorable. We had snow and sleet for the half in January and I don't want a repeat of that experience. I can run in the sleet and snow at home anytime I want to!



 WTG on surviving the weekend with minimal LAST meal ever symptoms!! Good luck on your marathon this weekend!!! I hope the weather's good for you guys! Enjoy being there, even if it's just for 2 nights!! 

I would be very interested in reading that article if you can find it again!


----------



## gellybean

DS7 told me he can tell I'm losing weight. That my arms are much skinnier! 

Oh, he's a sweetie for saying so, but he also said he could tell I got skinnier after raking leaves for 20 mins, too. 

But it is nice to have his support. DH and I sat down and planned our meals for the whole week so we could shop accordingly today. We're going to the Whole Foods downtown tomorrow. Whole Foods originated in Austin and their flagship in here. It rocks!! So we're gonna supplement our normal groceries with some things from there, and have lunch at their cafe. 

We grilled hamburgers tonight. Not the best meal ever, but we did it smart-ish. Used ground sirloin instead of chuck. Used light mayo. I had pepperjack cheese instead of American, saved some fat and cals there too. 


I ended up a little over cals wise for today but when I tracked activity, I had a deficit, and since I'm not eating my fitness cals back normally, I should be fine! I hope!! Where's a crossing fingers smilie??

The meal really satisified me, too. Sometimes it works better for me to eat what I want and be satisified and plan for the extra cals by budgeting my meals earlier/later in the deal around it, instead of eating 15 different things and never scratching the itch, so to speak! 


Anxious for weigh in tomorrow. After a week at 0 and a week at +2, I reaaaaaaally wanna see a - in front of my name!!! 

Hope everyone had a great weekend!!! See y'all manana!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Hi guys!  Thought I'd check in.  I need to have some accountability.  I usually struggle on the weekends with eating.  I also failed to get as much exercise as I had originally intended.  I always have the thoughts, but then life gets in the way.  I really have to just kick my family off the t.v. and get the Wii fit going.
Anyway, yesterday I took the kids to the mall and we shopped.  I bought a new pantsuit and was shocked to get one a size smaller than usual and it fit great!!  I know some brands run different, but I've bought this brand before.  I was so psyched!  Now I just need to have about 5 inches hemmed off the pants! HA!  So then I took the kids to the food court.  They got Burger King.  I had an iced mocha Joe or whatever from BK.  No other food.  (I really don't like BK).  That drink was probably 1000 calories!  I should look it up.  But I gave up soda/pop for lent, so that's what I did.  
Then last night we went to visit my SIL in the hospital so we were out and about for dinner.  I got some chinese food and ate half of it.  
Today we were out at lunch too (Way too much eating out this weekend!) and I got a salad at McDonalds.  Used only 1/4 of the dressing.  Good thing I had that salad, because my veggie intake this weekend was pretty lame.  Dinner was chicken and cheese quesadillas, but I didn't eat too much.  
I just have trouble making the commitment to eating right on the weekend and then to actually exercise when I plan to.  I need a good kick in the butt!! Dawn?
Although I did spend a lot of time walking around in my shape-up shoes. I wore them to the mall and today we went to the zoo and walked all around.  Better than sitting on the couch!
Tomorrow's a new day.  I'm wearing my sneakers to work to walk at lunchtime.  Might even be nice enough to go outside for a bit.
Okay, I feel better now.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## luvsJack

littlepeppers said:


> Maybe you could put it infront of the pantry or fridge & try like heck to get into them.  You can run & run & never reach the food. I'd fill mine w/ fried food, bread, & chocolate & run, run, run.
> 
> DH thinks ours is a clothes hamper. Picking up his mess in rediculous places chaps my rear.  (ie... socks in the middle of the living room, socks on the side of the clothes hamper....)



  I just pictured me trying to get to the pantry with chips!   I would get LOTS of exercise that way!  

Your DH sounds like mine.  I can get so angry when he asks "did you wash me any jeans?"   I tell him every week, I am not playing "find the jeans" to put a load in the wash.  What really amazes me is that instead of putting them in the hamper when he takes them off, he just washes his own on the weekends?


----------



## littlepeppers

luvsJack said:


> I just pictured me trying to get to the pantry with chips!   I would get LOTS of exercise that way!
> 
> Your DH sounds like mine.  I can get so angry when he asks "did you wash me any jeans?"   I tell him every week, I am not playing "find the jeans" to put a load in the wash.  What really amazes me is that instead of putting them in the hamper when he takes them off, he just washes his own on the weekends?



DH always tells me that it is so amazing that I always know where everything is.  I keep telling him is that women spend all day taking stock of what is out of place & they need to get around to picking up.  I always see the stuff they just throw or put down where is doesn't belong.  That is why I know where they are OR I have already picked them up myself.

If you are using the livstrong.com, don't put the real time you spend doing laundry.  It aparently burns a ton of calories, but my jean still don't fit after they come out of the dryer?


----------



## dislvr74

-1!

So close to my first mini goal. I need to lose 1.2 pounds by 3:30 AM on Saturday because that's when I leave for the airport. I want to be at 155 when I board that plane!


----------



## ancestry

My Monday Weigh-in

Pounds lost: 2.5

Inches Lost:
Waist - 5 inches
Hips - 1.5 inches
Chest - 0 inches
Neck - .5 inch

I'm off to the gym.  I'll be back later today to catch up on everyone's posts.


----------



## luvsJack

littlepeppers said:


> DH always tells me that it is so amazing that I always know where everything is.  I keep telling him is that women spend all day taking stock of what is out of place & they need to get around to picking up.  I always see the stuff they just throw or put down where is doesn't belong.  That is why I know where they are OR I have already picked them up myself.
> 
> If you are using the livstrong.com, don't put the real time you spend doing laundry.  It aparently burns a ton of calories, but my jean still don't fit after they come out of the dryer?



Really?  Hmmmm.  That may be just the motivator I need to get caught up on all the laundry around here!!   



Haven't weighed this morning yet the batteries are out in my scale.  There is one at work in the break room (I have no idea why, but its there) so I will weigh there.  I have used it before and it was right with this one.  Note to self:  buy batteries!  

My local hospital is having a seminar this evening on weight loss.  I plan to go, and will report back if they have anything new.   I think it may be about some new plan that a local doctor is trying to get out there, but we will see.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Jasperann said:


> Edited to add:  I had a rough day yesterday... I seemed to eat and eat and eat... or at least want to eat and eat and eat.


I am starting a journal today to write while I eat.  I eat when I know I should not be hungry.  Truthfully - sometimes when I do not track my body is just craving what I am not giving it.


Stacybaeasm said:


> Hi everyone!  I made it back from Disney in one piece.  I had the best time.


So very glad Stacy! 


ancestry said:


> At least I got in my exercise for the day.  <sigh>  I'm scheduled to do my GAD at the area food bank with the kids on Saturday.  I really hope that whatever this is passes quickly.


Let me kno how that went!!!


littlepeppers said:


> Wow.  Thank for posting the Livestrong link.  It is the best.
> I am going to see if I like that one better as well!
> If it is right, then I can still eat with my family.  YEAH!!! I hate cooking for them & not being able to eat it with them.


I have a question.  Why is it that we think we need to eat seperate from the family instead of making the family eat better fotr themselves as well?  They may be able to eat more based on their age/weight etc...but why is it that we know what the food we are feeding them has done to us and yet we do not change it for them so in the future they do not have the same issues?

Please do not take this as a slam because it is not.  I have in the past and still do this as well.

Even if they are thin - crappy food is crappy food.  If it is not good for us it is not good for them.  So why do we codone fast food etc. for them on any regular basis if we know we have to limmit it for ourselves?

I am really changing my mental process on this and making one meals for everybody.  Or if I do not eat something - making it healthier for them.

This morning I made banana panckaes with wheat flour and real maple syrup measured out vs cheap high fructose garbage.  

(My mouth is killing me right now so no chewing for me!) 


TB'sWidow said:


> My eating has been good, plenty of water and I went back to the gym for the last three days. Mary


Yeah Mary!!!! 


Mndisneygirl said:


> The only reason I'm not eating all the cookies is because then I'd have to pay for them!


I love frozen Somoas.


gellybean said:


> I was like holy carp that's a big difference from 2300 cals at Moderately active. Til I read where it said I was 0'0 tall.
> 
> No wonder!!!
> 
> That is the funniest thing I have read in forever!!!
> 
> But if I accidently got pregnant.... well then it'd be done. Ya know?
> I understand.  I would be overjoyed at some levels for a baby.





dislvr74 said:


> I'm glad that some of you are enjoying the daily plate. I too thought it was suggesting too many calories, but I am slowly losing so I'm trying to trust it.
> I am proud that you are putting faith in something besides yourself alone.  It is a hard thing to do.





acejka said:


> So I haven't checked in, in like a week. I hit a terrible bout of binging and insomnia, not to mention horrible stomach issues every single day. I have no idea what is going on. As soon as I eat I'm fine, but man in the middle of the night or when I first wake up-yuck-o. The rest of the day, all I want is junky fatty food.
> That was me on Friday.  I was like a vacuum.  Good for you for posting!!!!!  Everything helps steer us in the right direction!!





gellybean said:


> I am loving the Daily Plate so far. I definitely see where I can tweak some things. I went over on my protein which shocked the heck out of me cus I always have a hard time eating enough protein. And I was over on sodium, fat, and sugar.


Why is balancing so hard!!!!! 


luvsJack said:


> So after a couple of days, I have decided that I am going to do away with all these things that sabotage my efforts.  (no, no, not my family; I will keep them. LOL)    But I am going to buy another dvd player this weekend, so that I have choices of where I can do the walking dvd, and I am buying the EA sports for Wii so I have that choice too.  I figure if I have a way to work out in every room of the house, no one can say "can't you do that later?"  or "But, MOOOOMMMMMM, I wanted to watch Harry Potter (or Twilight or Pirates or whatever)."


GREAT IDEA!!!!  Building yourself on the no excuses policy!!!! 


shellabell said:


> I have decided to re-join a gym.
> Hope everyone has a great day!


Let us know how it goes this week!


Stacybaeasm said:


> I'd like to say "I am!" but the scale has not been my friend since I got back from Disney.  Yesterday it said I gained 9 pounds!!!   Of course, I know some of that is water weight but still.  This morning I was down 4 of those pounds.


Bet you retained some due to the flight!!!  


littlepeppers said:


> This is also the same reason that I never learned how to make fudge.  We actually go to Cabelas or Bass Pro Shop for the sole purpose of getting a box of fudge.  So sad.


What???  They sell fudge there?



Leash said:


> I got a lime-lemonade AND THAT WAS ALL I GOT!


That is amazing super hero strength!!!


hanutedmansionmomma said:


> Is it too late to join?? I hope not. I could use all the help I can get Maybe if I write my stats here you won't be able to refuse me
> Heck No!!!  I will put you in!!!
> [/COLOR]





dislvr74 said:


> I was just trying to find an article that I read awhile ago that I thought was so interesting. It basically said that thin people are okay with feeling hungry sometimes, but overweight people just can't handle hunger.
> 
> Great point.  Learning that you can go to bed hungry is a huge change from many of our habits of the bed time snack.
> 
> I know that if I eat right before bedtime - I am actually starving as soon a I wake up...






Mndisneygirl said:


> I need a good kick in the butt!! Dawn?
> 
> Your wish is my command!  Tell me what kind of kick would you like???





dislvr74 said:


> -1!
> 
> So close to my first mini goal. I need to lose 1.2 pounds by 3:30 AM on Saturday because that's when I leave for the airport. I want to be at 155 when I board that plane!


That is sooooo great!!!!!  


ancestry said:


> My Monday Weigh-in
> 
> Pounds lost: 2.5
> 
> Inches Lost:
> Waist - 5 inches
> Hips - 1.5 inches
> Chest - 0 inches
> Neck - .5 inch
> 
> I'm off to the gym.  I'll be back later today to catch up on everyone's posts.
> 
> I will get everyones measurements today that want them - and post losses for weight and measurements.  It is only 3 weeks this time.  I will do the measurements the first Monday of the month and weight every Monday!!!
> 
> 
> Way to go!!!!!!





luvsJack said:


> My local hospital is having a seminar this evening on weight loss.  I plan to go, and will report back if they have anything new.   I think it may be about some new plan that a local doctor is trying to get out there, but we will see.



It may give some good tips to share here!


----------



## Dizneydawn

I leave in 10 days for spring break.

I have a short term goal.

Excersize each day and track my food and post both results here.

I am having some issues with my wisdom teeth - I have been avoiding them being pulled only since I was 20...

They are all half up and from time to time rupture the surface and then - go back down.

I am not going to be happy if they need to be pulled before the trip.

So today is a soup day.

Going to the Y tonight with Carsyn and Baylor.

I will post it all tonight.

I am also off to get a darn battery for the digital scale.  Dan is out of town so I do not have anyone to verify the regualr scale...too bad I cannot see it for myself without bending over so far that it missreads!!! 

Good Luck everybody with weigh in and no matter what...we rock for being here and commiting to ourselves!!!  I hope a few more people get Palm Trees in their siggies!!!


----------



## littlepeppers

Yeah!!!!!!  I finally lost one.  

-1 lb.

I am shocked since I had to watch BIL active kids & blew it with fustration eating.  I had cheese cake & hot dog w/ chili.


----------



## littlepeppers

Disneydawn- 

I'm not instulted about the family eating comment.  They are a tough bunch.  Two pickey eaters (kids) & a DH who thinks dinner needs to be this huge production with several menu items.  (It is a southern thing).  

I don't know how DS survives sometimes.  She can go days w/o eating, so I try to make atleast one thing she will eat since I will not fix her a special meal or her own.  (not that it helps)

I'm trying to add healthier things in, but getting the faces.  I'm not going to stop.  I hate cooking when no one eats.  It makes me feel like I wasted time that I don't have to begin with.


----------



## Dizneydawn

littlepeppers said:


> Disneydawn-
> 
> I'm not instulted about the family eating comment.  They are a tough bunch.  Two pickey eaters (kids) & a DH who thinks dinner needs to be this huge production with several menu items.  (It is a southern thing).



Yeah for your pound loss!!!

Thanks for understanding that my question was not directed at you...rather something I have been struggling with and it seems many are here as well.

My 2 sons are skinny - their Dad is skinny.  So there has always been a double standard in my head even.  The boys can eat XYZ but I should not and my DD who is about 30-40# heavy should not either.  I am not saying I always say something but I know I worry about guiding my daughter far more than my sons.

She just has a different metabolism and body build then they do.  She also turns to food for empotional reasons and they turn strictly when they are hungry.  There Dad is the same way.

Anyway - trying to start incorporating better food for us all because we all need it is a hard thing.  If your husband is not on the same page as you - it is impossible.

My ex always told Carsyn she could eat what she wanted to as long as she excersized.

This comming from a man who does not battle weight and has never had cravings for food just because.  So mentally his thought is - eat what you want when you are hungry. 

Now that she has gained even more weight this year he finally gets the fact that she eats even when she is not hungry.  So at his house he finally is not buying all crud.  (He does not cook at all so all FF or easy microwave crap is what he buys.)

Thanks for sharing your struggles.  Maybe we all can learn how to help our families out with ideas for them - just as much as we can for ourselves!!


----------



## Jasperann

gellybean said:


> OMG ! I'm cracking up at the "that color looks good on you aka you're too fat for me to compliment anything" line. I get told that colors look good on me all the time!!!!! By my own mother!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so calling her out next time she tells me that.
> 
> My mom does that too!!!  lol  She also tells me what pretty eyes I have...  Wonder if that is code for anything too?
> 
> I have a dog that drags me outside. Want him?  I just bought him a new leash for walks around the neighborhood. Get a beagle. They require lots of energy! Right Jasperann?
> 
> I have to say I agree!  If you want a high energy dog a beagle would be a great choice.  My dog loves walks/runs/bike rides... I was walking out beagle and there was a couple ladies that mentioned that he looked like he might be walking me.  He was pulling so much... he has no manners yet...





gellybean said:


> DS7 told me he can tell I'm losing weight. That my arms are much skinnier!
> 
> Oh, he's a sweetie for saying so, but he also said he could tell I got skinnier after raking leaves for 20 mins, too.
> 
> That is so sweet of him!  I was told my by six year old that my tummy is getting smaller...  of course my tummy is the only thing on me that isn't losing inches.
> 
> But it is nice to have his support. DH and I sat down and planned our meals for the whole week so we could shop accordingly today. We're going to the Whole Foods downtown tomorrow. Whole Foods originated in Austin and their flagship in here. It rocks!! So we're gonna supplement our normal groceries with some things from there, and have lunch at their cafe.
> 
> We grilled hamburgers tonight. Not the best meal ever, but we did it smart-ish. Used ground sirloin instead of chuck. Used light mayo. I had pepperjack cheese instead of American, saved some fat and cals there too.
> 
> Mmmmmmm.  I love homemade grilled hamburgers!  We only buy ground sirloin 90/10 for everything now.  It tastes so much better than chuck and there isn't a ton of grease.  I didn't realize that pepperjack has less calories.  I'm going to have to look into the cheeses and see what has what.  I can't live without cheese.
> 
> I ended up a little over cals wise for today but when I tracked activity, I had a deficit, and since I'm not eating my fitness cals back normally, I should be fine! I hope!! Where's a crossing fingers smilie??
> 
> I'm sure you will be fine!    At least you are doing something to get healthy... you are on the right track!  All of us that are here are for that matter.
> 
> Anxious for weigh in tomorrow. After a week at 0 and a week at +2, I reaaaaaaally wanna see a - in front of my name!!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!!! See y'all manana!



Can't wait to see a - in front of your name too!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Hi guys!  Thought I'd check in.  I need to have some accountability.  I usually struggle on the weekends with eating.  I also failed to get as much exercise as I had originally intended.  I always have the thoughts, but then life gets in the way.  I really have to just kick my family off the t.v. and get the Wii fit going.
> Anyway, yesterday I took the kids to the mall and we shopped.  I bought a new pantsuit and was shocked to get one a size smaller than usual and it fit great!!  I know some brands run different, but I've bought this brand before.  I was so psyched!  Now I just need to have about 5 inches hemmed off the pants! HA!  So then I took the kids to the food court.  They got Burger King.  I had an iced mocha Joe or whatever from BK.  No other food.  (I really don't like BK).  That drink was probably 1000 calories!  I should look it up.  But I gave up soda/pop for lent, so that's what I did.
> Then last night we went to visit my SIL in the hospital so we were out and about for dinner.  I got some chinese food and ate half of it.
> Today we were out at lunch too (Way too much eating out this weekend!) and I got a salad at McDonalds.  Used only 1/4 of the dressing.  Good thing I had that salad, because my veggie intake this weekend was pretty lame.  Dinner was chicken and cheese quesadillas, but I didn't eat too much.
> I just have trouble making the commitment to eating right on the weekend and then to actually exercise when I plan to.  I need a good kick in the butt!! Dawn?
> Although I did spend a lot of time walking around in my shape-up shoes. I wore them to the mall and today we went to the zoo and walked all around.  Better than sitting on the couch!
> Tomorrow's a new day.  I'm wearing my sneakers to work to walk at lunchtime.  Might even be nice enough to go outside for a bit.
> Okay, I feel better now.  Thanks for listening.



Sounds like you did a lot of working out this weekend... just in the form of fun!  Don't feel to bad, at least you were not at home watching tv all weekend.  That is the biggest step of all really.  At least for me... 



luvsJack said:


> I just pictured me trying to get to the pantry with chips!   I would get LOTS of exercise that way!
> 
> Your DH sounds like mine.  I can get so angry when he asks "did you wash me any jeans?"   I tell him every week, I am not playing "find the jeans" to put a load in the wash.  What really amazes me is that instead of putting them in the hamper when he takes them off, he just washes his own on the weekends?



That is an image!  Can you imagine the looks on our other half's faces if all of us did something like that.  

Eric washes all of his own clothes.  He doesn't want me to do it...   Fine by me though, I wash mine and all four kids, so I don't really need the added clothes.  



littlepeppers said:


> DH always tells me that it is so amazing that I always know where everything is.  I keep telling him is that women spend all day taking stock of what is out of place & they need to get around to picking up.  I always see the stuff they just throw or put down where is doesn't belong.  That is why I know where they are OR I have already picked them up myself.
> 
> That is so true!!!    Drives me up the wall.  My whole family just puts things down everywhere.  I'm to the point now that I will throw it away if it isn't where it belongs...    I tell them once to pick it up and when they don't they will have to get it out of the garbage.  I'm so mean!
> 
> If you are using the livstrong.com, don't put the real time you spend doing laundry.  It aparently burns a ton of calories, but my jean still don't fit after they come out of the dryer?



I don't put in anything on livstrong, except for my elliptical work outs.  But it says that I burn over 1000 calories for an hour!  I do two half hours a day.  I'm not sure how accurate that is but I sure can't eat an extra 1000 calories a day.  



dislvr74 said:


> -1!
> 
> So close to my first mini goal. I need to lose 1.2 pounds by 3:30 AM on Saturday because that's when I leave for the airport. I want to be at 155 when I board that plane!



You can do it!!!  Congrats!



ancestry said:


> My Monday Weigh-in
> 
> Pounds lost: 2.5
> 
> Inches Lost:
> Waist - 5 inches
> Hips - 1.5 inches
> Chest - 0 inches
> Neck - .5 inch
> 
> I'm off to the gym.  I'll be back later today to catch up on everyone's posts.
> 
> Awesome!  I so wish my waist would move like that!  I'm so envious!





Dizneydawn said:


> I am starting a journal today to write while I eat.  I eat when I know I should not be hungry.  Truthfully - sometimes when I do not track my body is just craving what I am not giving it.
> Yeah, I was thinking of doing something like that.  I've been tracking my calories for the last two weeks.  No matter what I eat.  But maybe if I start an actual journal with how I'm feeling I could figure out why...
> 
> 
> I have a question.  Why is it that we think we need to eat seperate from the family instead of making the family eat better fotr themselves as well?  They may be able to eat more based on their age/weight etc...but why is it that we know what the food we are feeding them has done to us and yet we do not change it for them so in the future they do not have the same issues?
> 
> You know.. I've never thought of making a separate meal for myself.  They get what I make... if they don't like it, then they can make their own food.    I figure it can only help them if they eat better.  I've seen skinny people that are really sick.  Even if you can't tell on the outside...  I'm sure that comes from eating all the junk that is out there.  My sister was a twig (maybe a size 0) for her whole life and she had major issues besides getting cancer.  But she ate what ever she wanted and never gained a pound.  I was always so jealous of her weight...  Now I don't think I'd ever want to be a size 0.
> 
> (My mouth is killing me right now so no chewing for me!)
> 
> Ouch!  Do you get headaches too?  My top wisdom teeth were never removed and they do that break the skin and then go back under the skin...  It hurts so bad, but right as it is getting ready to start I get major headaches and feel really sick!
> 
> I love frozen Somoas.
> 
> Mmmmmm!!! Me too!  I love frozen Tagalongs too!  I can't have those cookies in the house.
> 
> Bet you retained some due to the flight!!!
> 
> That is what I was thinking.  The trainers on the BL always say that the travel weeks are the most iffy with the contestants because you body holds water when you are traveling.    Wonder how your body can tell the difference between traveling and not...?
> 
> What???  They sell fudge there?
> 
> Yes and it is yummy bad for you fudge...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dizneydawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> I leave in 10 days for spring break.
> 
> I have a short term goal.
> 
> Excersize each day and track my food and post both results here.
> 
> I am having some issues with my wisdom teeth - I have been avoiding them being pulled only since I was 20...
> 
> They are all half up and from time to time rupture the surface and then - go back down.
> 
> I am not going to be happy if they need to be pulled before the trip.
> 
> So today is a soup day.
> 
> Going to the Y tonight with Carsyn and Baylor.
> 
> I will post it all tonight.
> 
> I am also off to get a darn battery for the digital scale.  Dan is out of town so I do not have anyone to verify the regualr scale...too bad I cannot see it for myself without bending over so far that it missreads!!!
> 
> Good Luck everybody with weigh in and no matter what...we rock for being here and commiting to ourselves!!!  I hope a few more people get Palm Trees in their siggies!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see more palm trees!!!!  Those are great goals!  I have similar ones.  I want to work out on the Elliptical for the next seven days and track all my calories.  We have tons to do before we leave.  I'm going to vacuum out the van today and do last minute shopping.  Then I'm going to start packing the van today or tomorrow.  Except for last minute stuff..  We are going to be bringing a small soft sided cooler so that we don't have to eat fast food on the way down.  I'm even going to premake a couple of my flatout wrap sandwiches, so my unhealthy eating won't be the whole trip...  If I make enough of them I could eat at least one healthy meal a day while there.  Which would be better than nothing...
> 
> I gained a pound this week... so no loss for me.  But I'm okay with that, because my water intake has not existed the last couple of days.
> 
> Measurements lost in inches:
> Hips -2
> Waist -0
> Upper Thigh -1
> Lower Thigh -2.75
> Cafe -0
> Chest -3
> Bicep -0
> Neck -.25
> 
> Dawn I'll send you my new measurements and new weight.
> 
> I had to remove a bunch of smileys... there was like 59 in this post...lol  I guess you can only have 25...  So funny!
Click to expand...


----------



## dislvr74

Here's my food tracking for today:


----------



## Jasperann

littlepeppers said:


> Disneydawn-
> 
> I'm not instulted about the family eating comment.  They are a tough bunch.  Two pickey eaters (kids) & a DH who thinks dinner needs to be this huge production with several menu items.  (It is a southern thing).
> 
> I don't know how DS survives sometimes.  She can go days w/o eating, so I try to make atleast one thing she will eat since I will not fix her a special meal or her own.  (not that it helps)
> 
> I'm trying to add healthier things in, but getting the faces.  I'm not going to stop.  I hate cooking when no one eats.  It makes me feel like I wasted time that I don't have to begin with.



How old is your child?  My son is the same way... He just turned three and I am shocked when he does eat...  I try to make one thing he does like with each meal, but he does like some healthy things so it isn't that hard for us.  My six year old is a health food freak... she wants to eat all of my healthy stuff BECAUSE I tell her it is good for her...   That is good for her, but adds more cost in the buying healthy snacks.   I'm not sure it is a southern thing to have huge dinners.  Dinner is my biggest meal.  We have meat, starch, and veggie with each meal, sometimes we also have rolls.  Then my kids think that if they finish their dinner they get desert.    That comes from bribery when they didn't ever finish dinner.  

Congrats on your loss!!!  



Dizneydawn said:


> Yeah for your pound loss!!!
> 
> Thanks for understanding that my question was not directed at you...rather something I have been struggling with and it seems many are here as well.



Although I've never thought about doing it.  I can totally see how it could happen.  Because that mind set is everywhere.  If you are skinney then you can eat what you want and if you aren't then you can.  It is very sad honestly.


----------



## Jasperann

dislvr74 said:


> Here's my food tracking for today:



Have you figured out if you are suppose to eat back your exercise or not?  I kinda feel like my exercise numbers are way to high and I kinda don't believe that I really burn as much as it says.  One day I had a net calorie intake of like 568 or something like that.  I just wonder if that is really bad.    Have you been using the site for a long time?

If anyone ever wants to see what I eat my name on there is Jasperann too.  I'll have to make sure my profile isn't set to private though.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

-1.1 pounds!!!!!

I have to say how excited and happy I am to see that reading on the scale.  I truly did not expect a loss this week because of the Disney trip.  It looks like most of that 9 pound gain earlier in the week was water weight because I most certainly did NOT lose 10 pounds this weekend!!!  But, I am back on track, thrilled with any kind of loss, and ready to hit the gym again tonight.  It will be my first time back in 2 weeks.  I hope everyone has a great day.  I can't wait to read other people's results.


----------



## Jasperann

Stacybaeasm said:


> -1.1 pounds!!!!!
> 
> I have to say how excited and happy I am to see that reading on the scale.  I truly did not expect a loss this week because of the Disney trip.  It looks like most of that 9 pound gain earlier in the week was water weight because I most certainly did NOT lose 10 pounds this weekend!!!  But, I am back on track, thrilled with any kind of loss, and ready to hit the gym again tonight.  It will be my first time back in 2 weeks.  I hope everyone has a great day.  I can't wait to read other people's results.



 Congrats!!!!  I'm so happy for you!


----------



## shellabell

I am down 1.5lbs this week  Unfortunately I have to lose 2.5 to get back to where I was a month ago! I get so tired of losing the same 5lbs, so I will be very happy when I get past that.

I did better this weekend, though not great. I actually tracked my food for the first time in a long time this weekend. Usually I do okay tracking during the week, but don't even try from Friday to Monday. So I call that a victory.

I did some exercise this weekend, hoping to add a little next weekend.

Hope everyone has a great Monday!


----------



## littlepeppers

Dizneydawn said:


> Yeah for your pound loss!!!
> 
> Thanks for understanding that my question was not directed at you...rather something I have been struggling with and it seems many are here as well.
> 
> My 2 sons are skinny - their Dad is skinny.  So there has always been a double standard in my head even.  The boys can eat XYZ but I should not and my DD who is about 30-40# heavy should not either.  I am not saying I always say something but I know I worry about guiding my daughter far more than my sons.
> 
> She just has a different metabolism and body build then they do.  She also turns to food for empotional reasons and they turn strictly when they are hungry.  There Dad is the same way.
> 
> Anyway - trying to start incorporating better food for us all because we all need it is a hard thing.  If your husband is not on the same page as you - it is impossible.
> 
> My ex always told Carsyn she could eat what she wanted to as long as she excersized.
> 
> This comming from a man who does not battle weight and has never had cravings for food just because.  So mentally his thought is - eat what you want when you are hungry.
> 
> Now that she has gained even more weight this year he finally gets the fact that she eats even when she is not hungry.  So at his house he finally is not buying all crud.  (He does not cook at all so all FF or easy microwave crap is what he buys.)
> 
> Thanks for sharing your struggles.  Maybe we all can learn how to help our families out with ideas for them - just as much as we can for ourselves!!



I seem to have a lot more calories than I thought I would, so I can go with my plan  & just eat less than them.  I'm still hungry.   

I don't find fruit filling at all.  I tried eating them for snacks  or after my meals, but I was hungry soon after.  I'm trying to start my meals w/ a salad.  DH will join me in that.  

The dining plan last year also taught us a bad habit.  We now think that we need a desert w/ every meal.  BAD DISNEY!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

+1  

I wish we could weigh in on Fridays! I'm always down then!  I guess I need to really work on eating better on the weekends.  I think I have to start the tracking thing or I'm going to be fluctuating the same 3 pounds every week.  
So my goal is to follow through with exercise, no matter how little time I have to squeeze it in.  And to track.  I haven't been measuring, but just eating different things.  Maybe I'll have to do that too.  One thing at a time.
Going to go chug some water.  I brought my sneakers to work and I WILL WALK AT LUNCHTIME!!!  Promise! 
I will check in this afternoon and report.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Jasperann said:


> You know.. I've never thought of making a separate meal for myself.  They get what I make... if they don't like it, then they can make their own food.
> I never make seperate meals for the kids - It is more of how much they eat and what they snack on.  The boys can eat more and snack on crappy food all day and never gain a pound...but it is still not good for them.  I can buy food and usually have pretty good control when I am measuring my food.
> 
> Like if I make cookies - I can eat one and be done.  The boys will have 5 for example and not gain a  pound but that is not the reality for me or DD.  The reality is - splurges in food that are bad for you in excess can lead a skinny person to diabetes just as much as one who battles weight.
> (My mouth is killing me right now so no chewing for me!)
> 
> Ouch!  Do you get headaches too?  My top wisdom teeth were never removed and they do that break the skin and then go back under the skin...  It hurts so bad, but right as it is getting ready to start I get major headaches and feel really sick!
> That has been me all weekend.  Headache and just crabby mc crabpants...just feel off.
> That is what I was thinking.  The trainers on the BL always say that the travel weeks are the most iffy with the contestants because you body holds water when you are traveling.    Wonder how your body can tell the difference between traveling and not...?I think it is because you are not moving very much in a plane or car.  I am making sure we are out and about walking when we take this road trip.  60 hours of sitting will make me look like an oompa loompa!!!
> 
> What???  They sell fudge there?
> 
> Yes and it is yummy bad for you fudge...lol
> 
> 
> Love fudge....
> 
> I can't wait to see more palm trees!!!!  Those are great goals!  I have similar ones.  I want to work out on the Elliptical for the next seven days and track all my calories.  We have tons to do before we leave.  I'm going to vacuum out the van today and do last minute shopping.  Then I'm going to start packing the van today or tomorrow.  Except for last minute stuff..  We are going to be bringing a small soft sided cooler so that we don't have to eat fast food on the way down.  I'm even going to premake a couple of my flatout wrap sandwiches, so my unhealthy eating won't be the whole trip...  If I make enough of them I could eat at least one healthy meal a day while there.  Which would be better than nothing...
> We packed Dan yesterday and most of Carsyn...went to the grocery store and got food also...we will have a big cooler.  NO POP or Fast Food is my goal for the road trip!!!
> I gained a pound this week... so no loss for me.  But I'm okay with that, because my water intake has not existed the last couple of days.
> That's okay!  Think about what damage could be done not paying any attention!!!





Stacybaeasm said:


> -1.1 pounds!!!!!


We have a rock star baby!!!!


shellabell said:


> I am down 1.5lbs this week



Whoo HOOO!!!!


----------



## MulanUSAF

-2.2 lbs

I'm not surprised since I've been strictly controlling my diet all week.  I've also been exercising for at least 60 minutes a day.  I've been eating a lot less carbs, and the carbs that I am eating, I've been looking up their glycemic index to make sure it's low.  I'm eating a lot of vegetables and more proteins to make up for the low carb intake.  So far, my blood glucose levels are a lot lower than when I first found out that I'm diabetic.  I'm getting readings of 110-120s on most mornings when I wake up, which is a lot better than the 140-150s that I was getting when I first started testing.  I have an appointment this Thursday with a nutritionist who specializes in diabetes education, so I'm looking forward to that.

I have been drinking about 1.5 liters of water a day, and I find that I need less moisturizer and lip balm than before.


----------



## littlepeppers

MulanUSAF said:


> -2.2 lbs
> 
> I'm not surprised since I've been strictly controlling my diet all week.  I've also been exercising for at least 60 minutes a day.  I've been eating a lot less carbs, and the carbs that I am eating, I've been looking up their glycemic index to make sure it's low.  I'm eating a lot of vegetables and more proteins to make up for the low carb intake.  So far, my blood glucose levels are a lot lower than when I first found out that I'm diabetic.  I'm getting readings of 110-120s on most mornings when I wake up, which is a lot better than the 140-150s that I was getting when I first started testing.  I have an appointment this Thursday with a nutritionist who specializes in diabetes education, so I'm looking forward to that.
> 
> I have been drinking about 1.5 liters of water a day, and I find that I need less moisturizer and lip balm than before.



Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Great Job.  You are strict, but a good health scare would get me moving too.  

My father has liver damage and a messed up spleen due to a fatty liver, but in 1 1/2 years hasn't changed a thing.  He is going to die a young man b/c he can't control his eating & always has an excuse not to exercise.  I'm glad you are taking control of your health.


----------



## luvsJack

Down -2 lbs!!!! 

It is so much fun to see that scale moving down!!  





On the seperate meal thing.  I used to do that too and only this time have  I stopped.  DD and I eat the same thing, I just try to find a better way to make our favorites.  I do keep a back up of Lean Cusines on hand just in case.


----------



## stitchfan23

I'm just going to weigh in, have my lunch and do some things that have to get done and then I will be back with my weigh in.  Hopefully I am down this week but have eaten out a few nights so we will have to see.  Tried to make healthy choices when eating out but when looking at nutritional facts of meals wow there are things that are better than others but nothing that is really as good for you as home cooked.


----------



## gellybean

- 2.6 lbs !!! 



So even with what I gained last week I am down!!! 


WOOT!!!

I so want to post and reply to everyone but DH is already dressed and ready to head downtown to Whole Foods!! Will post more tonight!!


 and Congrats to ALL, lose, gain or maintain! It's a marathon, not a sprint!!!!!


----------



## dislvr74

> Have you figured out if you are suppose to eat back your exercise or not? I kinda feel like my exercise numbers are way to high and I kinda don't believe that I really burn as much as it says. One day I had a net calorie intake of like 568 or something like that. I just wonder if that is really bad.  Have you been using the site for a long time?



I'm going to give you the very unscientific answer of "it depends". Tonight I am planning to run 5 miles and I have verified the amount of calories that will burn on several sites. I don't want to end up in starvation mode and I want to have the energy to run, so I will count net calories today to make sure my net isn't below 1,200. That means I need to throw in 1/2 a peanut butter sandwich or something later. 

On days when I cross-train, I don't really trust the machines to tell me how many calories I am burning, so I generally count gross calories. I'm shooting for 1,500-1,600 gross calories per day, so even if I burn about 200 calories exercising, I'm still going to be above my personal threshold of 1,200 net calories.

That probably doesn't make any sense, but it seems to be working for me! I've only used the site for a couple of weeks, and then not even everyday, and so far I've lost about 4 pounds.


----------



## stitchfan23

First off CONGRATULATIONS to everyone who is still here.  It is week 3 and whether you are loosing, gaining or maintaining you are still here trying to make a change and that is what is most important.  You are owning that a change needs to be made and it takes a lot of work.

This week I am -1.3lbs

I went and bought the AE Active that everyone was talking about and set up my 30 day challenge today and did my first workout.  I selected medium intensity and it kicked my butt.  Wow what a workout - so much better that Wii Fit.


----------



## gbanshee

stitchfan23 said:


> First off CONGRATULATIONS to everyone who is still here.  It is week 3 and whether you are loosing, gaining or maintaining you are still here trying to make a change and that is what is most important.  You are owning that a change needs to be made and it takes a lot of work.
> 
> This week I am -1.3lbs
> 
> I went and bought the AE Active that everyone was talking about and set up my 30 day challenge today and did my first workout.  I selected medium intensity and it kicked my butt.  Wow what a workout - so much better that Wii Fit.



I ended my first 30 day challenge at easy intensity and started the second 30 day challenge on medium today. Felt good! lost the weight I gained last week, so am back where I started.

*-1.6*


----------



## Leash

Don't know how I did it but -1.5!

I never thought I'd say this but thank goodness for lactose intolerance. Today is the 10 year work anniversary for one of the paralegals in my office. To celebrate the office manager bought 2, yes 2, Cheesecake Factory cheesecakes (Red velvet and vanilla). This would be the Grand High Pooba of temptation if it wasn't for the fact that I cannot eat it without getting really ill! 

I will take my measurements when I get home tonight, just didn't have time this morning. 

Congrats to everyone on all their hard work, really wether you gained or lost just trying is hard work.


----------



## gbanshee

Does anyone ever use any of the Jillian Michaels videos? Marshall's had  a 2 pack with Full Frontal and Maximize - Back in Action for $6. I bought it but have not started it yet. It calls for a step bench and I do not have the $80 to purchase one now. May try it without using the bench.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Feeling better. I had a 100 calorie yogurt and some slices of red and yellow peppers and just got back from a 35 minute walk outside.  Then I climbed the stairs back to my office!  Yay!
I'm going to eat the rest of my healthy lunch now.  It's pretty chilly out, but sunny and it felt so good to finally do something!!
I'm working on a better attitude, can you tell? 

So tonight when I get home, I'm either going to walk the dog or do some yoga and strength exercise on Wii fit.  And instead of sitting on the couch, I have ironing to do!  So I'll have to stand!


----------



## TB'sWidow

Hey everyone well I made it through the week-end with out going off the deep end. My eating was good and I'm still making it to the gym. Scale says I have lost -2  I hope you all had a good week-end and heres to the start of another week towards skinny island!!


----------



## njtinkmom

Sorry folks - I did not weigh in this AM!  I spent an awesome weekend with my DD's at 2 cheer competitions - which they took 1st on Sat and 1st on Sunday which made them State Champs!  But with all this coolness comes lots and I mean LOTS of unhealthy food!    So I may muster up the courage tomorrow, but I had sushi today for lunch and they did not have the low sodium soy sauce so I am sure to pack on the water weight - decisions decisions....  Maybe I should just take my lumps for the week and move on!!  No Palm Tree ticker for me this week  Great job to all who lost this week!


----------



## ski_mom

Well, I didn't do so hot this weekend .  I gained .5 .  I had done good all last week (and I am one guilty of weighing during the week) and I was actually down 1 on Friday, but Saturday and Sunday were not good days for me.  My middle DD had a friend spend the night Saturday night and we baked and baked.  It was really fun, but not so much for the waistline apparently!  Then every Sunday we eat lunch at my mom's and supper at the in-laws.  Also not so good for the waistline.  I'm going to have to start being accountable for the weekends as well as during the week.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

njtinkmom said:


> Sorry folks - I did not weigh in this AM!  I spent an awesome weekend with my DD's at 2 cheer competitions - which they took 1st on Sat and 1st on Sunday which made them State Champs!  But with all this coolness comes lots and I mean LOTS of unhealthy food!    So I may muster up the courage tomorrow, but I had sushi today for lunch and they did not have the low sodium soy sauce so I am sure to pack on the water weight - decisions decisions....  Maybe I should just take my lumps for the week and move on!!  No Palm Tree ticker for me this week  Great job to all who lost this week!



Congrats on your cheerleading wins!  Hey, sometimes life gets in our way.  So, you fell off the wagon a bit.  What's important is that you get back on and move past it.  That's where I used to fail.  A setback would mean "I'm giving up for the rest of this week, month, year, etc."  Now, with the support of people here, it means, I messed up for one meal or one day or one weekend, but I am changing my LIFE and that takes some trial and error.  I believe in you!


----------



## OhioDisneyLover

-1.6


----------



## gellybean

The work out kicked my butt tonight, more than normal. Probably because I hadn't been in 3 days (had a cold) and because I asked the trainer for some pointers and they made  big difference. WHOA! But it felt good!!!

We enjoyed eating at Whole Foods but it's so hard to track when you eat buffet style, even if it is salad bar! I tracked it the best I could!



Congrats to everyone that's posted losses since I was online earlier!! Hang in there to those that are struggling!! We all have ebbs and flows!!


Jasperann- I added you on Livestrong, I'm angelly on there. 

Dawn-Good luck tracking your food and your emotions too. I'm trying to do that also. Daily plate has a diary entry system on each day that I'm trying to use. I wouldn't mind blogging too, and keeping the diary private and the blog public. Hmmmm. Will have to play with it.

And great point about making your kids eat healthy even if they don't have a weight issue!! We are trying to buy healthier foods as a whole family. Then again, there's no such thing as a skinny gene in our family on either side! 

Anyone using Daily plate- how the heck do you enter a food manually?? I figured out how to enter the cals but not all the other nutritional info. It's probably staring me right in the face!


----------



## o2cre8

dragged myself here today.  totally unmotivated.  terrible week, stuck in house b/c no snow.  tons of junk food at home.  as of today i'm + .5 pounds since last weigh in (didn't weigh yesterday). to be honest less then i thought.  anyway, i'm gona try to make it to the gym, but for some reason not in the mood of trying.........  oh well, we'll see what happens.  i posted- that's something.  will check in later for any inspiration whatsoever..............


----------



## luvsJack

o2cre8 said:


> dragged myself here today.  totally unmotivated.  terrible week, stuck in house b/c no snow.  tons of junk food at home.  as of today i'm + .5 pounds since last weigh in (didn't weigh yesterday). to be honest less then i thought.  anyway, i'm gona try to make it to the gym, but for some reason not in the mood of trying.........  oh well, we'll see what happens.  i posted- that's something.  will check in later for any inspiration whatsoever..............



Sometimes my motivation comes after I make that first step.  If I will just force myself to start exercising--either go to the gym, drive to the walking track, start the dvd, whatever; I will then want to complete it.    Or, even if I am wanting that 1200 calorie meal I make myself eat something healthy and then I feel better.

Maybe you need to try something that is more fun to you than going to the gym?  I have gotten myself moving before just by turning on the radio and dancing like a crazy woman to the music (will definitely get your heart pumping!).    Right now I am finding the Wii to be great exercise and loads of fun.  

Most of all it sounds like the winter blues!  I am so ready for spring and I don't even live in a place that gets snow (although we have had it 3 times here).  Not sure of what helps this except maybe some time in the sun or looking on the internet to plan your garden (flower or vegetable if you do that kind of stuff) or planning a trip to a tropical place (even if it is just a fantasy trip)

Just remember:     YOU CAN DO THIS!!





Checking in this morning.  I was so proud of me last night!  I turned down BROWNIES.  WARM, JUST OUT OF THE OVEN BROWNIES!  My dil made them and I actually only ate one tiny, tiny taste from dd's brownie.  I have been guilty of eating a whole pan, so that was a HUGE accomplishment for me!  

Yesterday was my "day off" from Wii Active so I tried Dance, Dance Revolution.     Apparently I am not quite as coordinated as my child because it was HARD!  But it did seem to be quite the cardio workout!  Tonight we plan to do our workout on Active and then some boxing on the Sports game.    I never knew exercise could be so much fun!


----------



## PixiePlanner

Woo! I am down 1 lb!

Sorry for not posting yesterday. Kids were off from school so I was home with them. DD also had a friend over so between the three kids, getting on the computer was out of the question.


----------



## o2cre8

so i went to the gym 45 minutes.  hated every minute of it.  i'll never understand everyone who says that they love working out and they get that great rush..what on earth is that????

lovesjack- i think you're right a bit too, bad winter blues i guess.....


----------



## njtinkmom

Stacybaeasm said:


> Congrats on your cheerleading wins!  Hey, sometimes life gets in our way.  So, you fell off the wagon a bit.  What's important is that you get back on and move past it.  That's where I used to fail.  A setback would mean "I'm giving up for the rest of this week, month, year, etc."  Now, with the support of people here, it means, I messed up for one meal or one day or one weekend, but I am changing my LIFE and that takes some trial and error.  I believe in you!



Thanks for you kind words.  Yes I am sooo proud of my girls they are awesome!  My baby (soon to be 8) has a weight problem as does my oldest dd so I am really trying to do this for them too.  I need to show them what to eat by my actions.  No I am not giving up, still watching - need to get back to that dang gym this week - another setback, with dh on midnight shift it makes it hard to see each other if I go to workout after work- so yet another excuse - geez I am full of them - I need to get rid of at least 50 pounds worth!


----------



## luvsJack

o2cre8 said:


> so i went to the gym 45 minutes.  hated every minute of it.  i'll never understand everyone who says that they love working out and they get that great rush..what on earth is that????
> 
> lovesjack- i think you're right a bit too, bad winter blues i guess.....



  I hope you start feeling better!    I used to love winter and the darker days and cold weather.  Now I hate it!  I think because of my job, I no longer get outside at all during the day and it gets dark too early for me to get out in the evenings. (I used to work in child care and went outside with the kids everyday).  Just a lack of getting in the sun.

 I know what you mean about working out.  Its hard for me to really enjoy exercise.  It has taken me a long time to find some things I really do enjoy doing.


----------



## Jasperann

Hey Gellybean, I did some investagation over at the daily plate.  I found this link that explains how to add a food.  Here is the post on the link:

Someone at PineTree Barb's was asking how to add a new food to the MyPlate database.  I realized I hadn't a clue so I spent a moment to figure it out.  Rather than paste it in the group message board I'm putting it on my blog as it will probably be easier to find again than in the group boards.   Here Goes.  If anyone tests this procedure please let me know if it makes you stumble anywhere, or if I left something out.  It's hard to write an instruction right the first time.

1.  Start on your MyPlate page and do a search for the item you wish to add.

2.  If you don't find it there, click the link at the bottom of the search drop-down labeled, "View All Results".

3.  On the all results page, look one more time to make sure it really isn't there, and if not click the link at the bottom of the page labeled, "Can't find what you're looking for? Add a new food to our database"

-- Note --  There may be multiple pages to look through so narrow the search anyway you may be able.  The Livestrong folks are making it intentionally tedious to add new foods because the database was getting cluttered with duplicate or incomplete entries.  This process is intended to clear up the existing entries and provide greater quality to those in the base.  You can also, report any duplicate entries you find or entries that are inaccurate.

4. The Add a Food Item page will appear. Complete the form to include: Item brand or restaurant, Item name, Item description, and paste in a a URL to the manufacturer's website with the correct nutrition information, then click - OR - upload a .jpg showing the lable information - click Save and continue.

-- Note --- You will not be able to continue with out having a URL or image upload of the nutrition data.  This is what is being used to verify the item.

5.  The next page is the last step and you will transfer the item's nutrition label data into the the blanks.  Click save changes at the bottom of the page.

6.  The confirmation page is displayed and you will be able to do one of 3 tasks: 1) add it to MyPlate tracking, Add another item, 3) visit the message boards.


Hope that helps.


----------



## ancestry

o2cre8 said:


> so i went to the gym 45 minutes.  hated every minute of it.  i'll never understand everyone who says that they love working out and they get that great rush..what on earth is that????
> 
> lovesjack- i think you're right a bit too, bad winter blues i guess.....



I too always hated working out!  Although I have found that going to the gym isn't as bad as staying home and trying to work out by myself.  I really though I would hate the gym but the time seems to pass quicker there than at home.

The more I work out and the more I get into shape the quicker I get an exercise rush but when I first started I didn't have it AT ALL!


I hope the gym because more pleasant for you.  

I also really struggle with the winter blues.  This winter I have been taking Vitamin D and found that it has helped a lot.


----------



## littlepeppers

Jasperann said:


> Hey Gellybean, I did some investagation over at the daily plate.  I found this link that explains how to add a food.  Here is the post on the link:
> 
> Someone at PineTree Barb's was asking how to add a new food to the MyPlate database.  I realized I hadn't a clue so I spent a moment to figure it out.  Rather than paste it in the group message board I'm putting it on my blog as it will probably be easier to find again than in the group boards.   Here Goes.  If anyone tests this procedure please let me know if it makes you stumble anywhere, or if I left something out.  It's hard to write an instruction right the first time.
> 
> 1.  Start on your MyPlate page and do a search for the item you wish to add.
> 
> 2.  If you don't find it there, click the link at the bottom of the search drop-down labeled, "View All Results".
> 
> 3.  On the all results page, look one more time to make sure it really isn't there, and if not click the link at the bottom of the page labeled, "Can't find what you're looking for? Add a new food to our database"
> 
> -- Note --  There may be multiple pages to look through so narrow the search anyway you may be able.  The Livestrong folks are making it intentionally tedious to add new foods because the database was getting cluttered with duplicate or incomplete entries.  This process is intended to clear up the existing entries and provide greater quality to those in the base.  You can also, report any duplicate entries you find or entries that are inaccurate.
> 
> 4. The Add a Food Item page will appear. Complete the form to include: Item brand or restaurant, Item name, Item description, and paste in a a URL to the manufacturer's website with the correct nutrition information, then click - OR - upload a .jpg showing the lable information - click Save and continue.
> 
> -- Note --- You will not be able to continue with out having a URL or image upload of the nutrition data.  This is what is being used to verify the item.
> 
> 5.  The next page is the last step and you will transfer the item's nutrition label data into the the blanks.  Click save changes at the bottom of the page.
> 
> 6.  The confirmation page is displayed and you will be able to do one of 3 tasks: 1) add it to MyPlate tracking, Add another item, 3) visit the message boards.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.



Lions, tigers & bears.  OH My!!!!

I think that I'm just going to go with the closest thing they have to what I'm eating.  If mine is a few calories more or less I will keep track of it in my head.


----------



## Jasperann

littlepeppers said:


> Lions, tigers & bears.  OH My!!!!
> 
> I think that I'm just going to go with the closest thing they have to what I'm eating.  If mine is a few calories more or less I will keep track of it in my head.



  Me too.  I usually go for the higher calorie one, because then when I'm over it doesn't matter as much as if I went for the lower calorie one.


----------



## gellybean

Thanks for doing the research JasperAnn!! 


Makes me wonder where all those entries that aren't verified and have no picture came from? Perhaps that's what they meant about Livestrong making it harder to put a new food in the database. Hmmm... Maybe I will just load in cals manually for a food if I can't find it and try to do the math that day on my own for the fat/sugar/carbs etc.


Happy Tuesday everyone!!!

I love the winter weather! Have really loved that it's been colder this year than normal. Love, love, love all the rain! 

But I have to say I'm really looking forward to the Spring more than usual! My only issue... is Spring means Summer is right around the corner! YUCK! I hate 100+ temps and feeling like you walk into a furnace the minute you leave the house. I hate my AC bill over the summer!  

Though I am willing to bet I'd enjoy summer a lot more if I had a bikini (heck I'll settle for a one piece with shorts) worthy body to get out into water more!!

One more reason to keep surfin' toward Skinny Island!!! 


My goals for the week are to TRACK everything, everyday -which will be a continuation from a goal I set earlier this month- and to WORK OUT 5 days this week!!!! 


o2cre8 -  Hang in there!!! I was always that person that HATED working out, dreaded going to Athletics or PE in school, quit every work out program I started, lost money to contracts at gym memberships because I quit going, returned a commercial grade elliptical machine to Costco to help pay for a Disney trip!!

So I get it!! I totally do. I wish I could tell you the magic formula that has suddenly helped me enjoy going to the gym. I can't quit figure it out myself. I was nearly in tears last night because I'm so scared that I'm going to suddenly revert back to my old ways and start hating it again! 

What I can tell you is what helped me make it easier, this time! 

1. I have a work out partner! This helps TREMENDOUSLY. You have accountability of you said you'll be ready at x time so you have to be ready at x time cus she'll be here.

2. I set a reasonably weight loss goal and am trying to really focus on losing weight slowly so my lifestyle isn't thrown into such shock that I throw my hands up and quit. This helps me not give up when I don't see a big number because I'm not expecting a big number.

3. Start out slowly!! I know I could be doing ellipticals and jogging on a treadmill and hiring a personal trainer to really kick my butt, but I know that I'd run and hide if I pushed myself that much this soon! Know yourself, and know what you can and can't do, without wanting to quit. And walk that balance beam between the two! 


4. Post here DAILY! I know life gets in the way, but posting on here, listening to other people's successes and struggles really helps me want to stay on track!



I am by no means saying I've got this business down. Cus I have a LONG way to go!! But this is the first time I've EVER tried to lose weight that I've felt like I can really do this! I hope sharing these things that are helping me can help you find that magic combination that works for you!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I'm in the "I hate the gym" group too.  I really don't like exercise, so I don't call it that.  I went for a nice brisk walk again today outside during my lunch.  35 minutes!  I even passed my boss on the walk!  
I did get on the Wii Fit for about 20 minutes last night too.  I am already finding that I sleep better if I have done something, and fresh air really helps!
Of course, where I live, this nice weather isn't going to last long.  We still have a month's worth of winter weather.  So I'll enjoy what I can.  It's hard for me to get motivated in the depths of winter when it's only light out from 7 to 4:30, but now that it's staying light out later and I actually heard and saw birds today, I'm feeling better.
I keep telling myself, slow and steady wins the race.  
I really apreciate the support of all of you and even when I feel bad or am not losing, it's very motivating.  I have hardly been craving chocolate and have been able to pass it up!!  I think I eat just enough so I don't go crazy when I see it.  
Thank you all!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Hi everybody!

I am busy getting the new update entered - if you did not send me your current weight for this weeks weigh in - can you send it to me.

I just want a cross reference to make sure I don't screw up the numbers.

Please send it to dizneydreamz@yahoo.com

I am reading and so very proud of everybody's posts whether you loose weight or not!

I will get my food in here tonight.  Tooth better - hardly 800 calories yesterday with soup.

I am swamped with some school stuff for my youngest.  Nothing big but just time consuming.

Will post the reults in a bit!!!

Thanks for e-mailing me your current weights if you have not!!


----------



## stitchfan23

I think the real trick is to not "Diet" and see it as a lifestyle change and to work at it slowly.  This is the start of week 4 and I just started working out yesterday.  I knew that if I changed too much at once I would quit so I started focusing on eating the right foods and drinking my water.  After 3 weeks now I think I have that pretty much under control and aren't craving things like I was at the beginning.  Now I have introduced the Wii Active into my routine and the thing is really kicing my butt.  Hopefully after a few weeks on it I can upgrade to a higher level of activity.

This is by no means directed at anyone here but just something that I have observed within myself.  It is so easy to find excuses and be negative but you are just setting yourself up for failure.  I have really sat down and thought about this the other day.  Why have I never stuck with this in the past?  Why am I finding it easier this time?  What do I need to do to suceed?
I think I am suceeding this time 1. because I have a positive attitude towards it 2. I have a reasonable goal 3. I have support from someone who loves me and wants to see me happy 4. I KNOW that I deserve to be happy myself.  You need to find the positive in every day and just make up your mind that you are going to do it.  Being on here is really a HUGE help and everyone here gets a huge  from me.  I force myself to get involved on here and weigh in every week whether I have had a good week or not.  It is funny I don't want to let anyone here down and I guess it is frendly competition that I want to see how I have done for the week compared to everyone else and if I am behind then I don't get upset it just pushes me to try harder for the next week.  I want to prove to myself that I am strong and can do this and every week that I step on the scale and see a negative it gets a little easier to stick with it.  I guess what I am trying to say it STAY POSITIVE!!!!!!


----------



## Jasperann

stitchfan23 said:


> I think the real trick is to not "Diet" and see it as a lifestyle change and to work at it slowly.  This is the start of week 4 and I just started working out yesterday.  I knew that if I changed too much at once I would quit so I started focusing on eating the right foods and drinking my water.  After 3 weeks now I think I have that pretty much under control and aren't craving things like I was at the beginning.  Now I have introduced the Wii Active into my routine and the thing is really kicing my butt.  Hopefully after a few weeks on it I can upgrade to a higher level of activity.
> 
> This is by no means directed at anyone here but just something that I have observed within myself.  It is so easy to find excuses and be negative but you are just setting yourself up for failure.  I have really sat down and thought about this the other day.  Why have I never stuck with this in the past?  Why am I finding it easier this time?  What do I need to do to suceed?
> I think I am suceeding this time 1. because I have a positive attitude towards it 2. I have a reasonable goal 3. I have support from someone who loves me and wants to see me happy 4. I KNOW that I deserve to be happy myself.  You need to find the positive in every day and just make up your mind that you are going to do it.  Being on here is really a HUGE help and everyone here gets a huge  from me.  I force myself to get involved on here and weigh in every week whether I have had a good week or not.  It is funny I don't want to let anyone here down and I guess it is frendly competition that I want to see how I have done for the week compared to everyone else and if I am behind then I don't get upset it just pushes me to try harder for the next week.  I want to prove to myself that I am strong and can do this and every week that I step on the scale and see a negative it gets a little easier to stick with it.  I guess what I am trying to say it STAY POSITIVE!!!!!!



 I agree with your post 10000%  Staying positive has been the biggest difference this time around.  I think it is a big part of the equation.  When it hits you for the first time it is like a  going off in your head.  I'm so glad to see that someone else here feels the exact same way...lol  

I went on the elliptical for 37 minutes today.  I was aiming for 30 so I did pretty good.  I think the week after I get back from Disney, I'm going to add in my hand weights that have been collecting dust for the last year or so.  Maybe even blow up my exercise ball and sit on it when I'm on the computer or watching TV.


----------



## TB'sWidow

I am in the sometimes I HATE the gym such as today it was really tough to get those 35min in my legs felt really heavy and I felt exhausted when I got off the elliptical. Then there are others days when I feel really great and energized. I am actually thinking of switching things up with working out with some exercise shows on Fit Tv. I recently switched to directtv and came across this channel an some of the workouts look interesting.  Mary


----------



## MulanUSAF

I go to the gym around 6:50pm so I can be on the elliptical when Jeopardy comes on and I stay on there until the end of Wheel of Fortune.  I find that it's a lot easier to work out when I'm focusing on the game show rather than the minutes countdown on the machine.  My gym has individual little TVs for each machine, so it works very well for me.  

I've been using www.myfitnesspal.com for tracking my food and exercise.  They have a free app for iPhone/iPod Touch that synchs with the website, so it's super easy for me to update my log throughout the day.


----------



## luvsJack

Well, food wise I didn't do well today!         I went in search of a "sweet treat" at our bookstore, thinking I would get a 100 cal Rice Krispie Treat like they usually have.  Well, I was talking to the ladies working and not paying much attention; got back to my desk and it was a 300 cal. Rice Krispie Treat!!!    So a sensible person would just eat 1/3 or maybe 1/2, right?  NOT ME!!  Oh,no---I ate the whole thing!!!  

So, I will be visiting the grocery store and buying something that I can have in the afternoon that gives me a "sweet treat" without blowing my cals.  And I think I will also start making out complete menus for every day of the week.  That will make things much easier if I am running late in the am; plus I can plan supper ahead and make sure I don't run myself out of calories during the day.  

So on ward I will go and as Scarlett O'Hara said, "Tomorrow *is* another day!"  

The good thing is I did exercise.  I did my workout on the Wii when I got home and I did drink all my water today--so 2 positives!  

Hope everyone had a great day and is having a great night!  



TB's Widow:  I recently switched to Direct too and have been noticing that channel!!  My only problem is that every time I want to exercise that belly dancing show is on.  I just cannot envision myself belly dancing!    Maybe after a few pounds are gone.


----------



## littlepeppers

I've got to hit the exercise tomorrow.

DS is student of the month for his Jui-Jitsu class so I'm taking him for a treat.  

My DSIS told him that there was a DARK CHOCOLATE CHERRY hot coco at Starbucks.

Lord, please help me resist.  I wonder if they can make one with skim milk & sugar free syrups?

It is lent & I can resist.  I think!


----------



## gellybean

I think this is the first time I've ever been glad I don't like coffee!! No starbucks drive thru runs, therefore no temptations like DARK CHOCOLATE CHERRY COCO!!






Got 40 miles in on the recumbant bike last night, and made it 8 miles during that 40 mins. Before last night, my 'record' was 6 miles in 40 mins, so definitely improving there!

Hubby made dinner last night. Pork loin, pureed cauliflower and fresh broccoli. It was really good!! The pureed cauliflower really satisified the mashed potato 
quotient! He boiled/poached/whatever'd it in 2% milk, then drained most of the milk off before puree'ing it in a food processor! So I'm thinking it's pretty low in cals. I tried to build a recipe for it. Kinda hard when you make up your own foods! 


Happy Wednesday, everyone!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Ok - after 3 weeks I have decided I need to revamp the system to make it easier to track.

A few suggestions.

#1  Every Monday send me your actual weight - due by midnight.
#2  Every Monday Post your weight loss/gain/same here
#3  I will post by Tuesday at noon the weight loss to date for each person.  If you are gone/busy etc...and do not get the posts in by Monday midnight- you can just wait and send in the weight to me next week.

The numbers I have are not matching the loss posted here always so it will be easier for me to just have you guys send me your actual weight each Monday.  Some ar posting loss from the start and some are posting a loss from the week before and if you are like me and do not remember the week before...well thus the numbers do not match on my end!  

So with that being said...I will post now who I have that sent me their Monday weight...please send it to me if you have not yet.

I do not have starting weights for Pixie Planner, OhioDisneyLover or Ancestry  so if you guys could send that plus Mondays weight...it would be awesome!

I erased a few people from the thread as they were not posting and I do not want to make people feel bad.  We all have been at places that the want to loose or change our lifestyle is bigger than the drive and so - if you were deleted and decide you want to come back...please send me a pm with the new starting weight.

Anyone can join at anytime!!!

Hope you all understand.  If I am just keeping track of weight, I can add, subtract easy for the new weight loss totals each week.  I also am trying to find a tempplate that will allow me to copy/paste charts here!  Everything I try deletes the lines and thus a mess!

I will update this as the weights get sent to me.  Then next week - I will post a reminder to send Monday only!!!

Send to:

dizneydreamz@yahoo.com



Dis Name*Name*3/1Loss Totals
Dizneydawn*Dawn*-4.2
Grumpyyoungguy*	Dan*	
Stitchfan23*Heather* -7.4	
Jasperann*Amy*-5.6
Stacybaeasm*Stacy*-3.7
MulanUSAF*Leen*	
Shannn*	Shannon	
gellybean*Aimee*-1.4
Leash*Alicia	
gbanshee*Gina	
MNdisneygirl*Sheree*up .5
dislvr74*	Meghan*	-2.8
lonnieroonie*Erean*	
luvsJack*Sharon*-3
TB'sWidow*Mary*	
tiggerplus5*Linda*	
njtinkmom*Gina*	
littlepeppers*Jennifer*	
PixiePlanner*Jessica*	
acejka*Anna*	
OhioDisneyLover*			
Shellabell	*Michelle*	
o2cre8*			
ski_mom*			
eliz 991*	Elizabeth* + 6.4
ancestry*


----------



## Jasperann

I just wanted to let you all know that my weight loss on my ticker is not from my start weight here...  Just so that doesn't confuse anyone to much.  I have also added in my extra weight loss since Monday.  That is why they don't match up.  I was a pound heavier when I started on my own and I am down 1.6 pounds since Monday, so that is where the difference comes from.  

For some reason I thought I sent my original weight to Dawn... but looking at my copy of my first e-mail I didn't.  So it must have been after I lost the first pound...  Confused yet? 

Dawn, can I send you my new weight on Sunday evening this week?  We leave at like 2am on Monday morning, so I'm pretty sure I won't be awake enough to remember to weigh myself and send it to you.   I will be gone for about a week and a half, so I will miss the next Mondays weigh in, but I will be back... so don't delete me.   Thanks for doing all of that work.


----------



## stitchfan23

Dawn,
I really appreciate you doing all of this for us.  I am sure it takes a lot of time.  Anyway I sent you my update on Monday but you don't have me updated on your list so I just sent it to you again at your email addy.

Heather


----------



## Stacybaeasm

First, thank you Dawn for all the work you do to keep this thread going.  I know that I am sticking to this plan better than any I have in the past and it's because YOU started the thread and brought together a great group of cheerleaders!!!  You rock!

Second, congrats to everyone on week 3.  I saw some impressive losses posted!  And for those of us who are losing slower (or not at all sometimes) we get congrats too because we are still here and still working on ourselves.  That counts big time!!!

I had a small success last night in the middle of a bigger failure.  Some friends were crashing at  my place on their way to a convention and we went out for dinner.  I let them pick and we ended up at Olive Garden.  I knew when I walked through the doors I was doomed because the one thing I crave at Olive Garden is the Chicken Fettucini Alfredo.  Yep, the granddaddy of calories, fat, and carbs.  I went back and forth several times and then decided to just get it.  If I didn't, I knew I wouldn't be satsified with whatever else I picked and I would overeat in other areas.  I managed to limit myself to one breadstick and a small serving of salad.  And then that plate of creamy, cheesey wonderfulness was set in front of me.  I ate slowly and made sure to drink plenty of water before and during the meal.  I finished about half and realized I was full so I stopped!!!  Never done that before at Olive Garden.  I even gave the other part of it to my friend Rob (who had already demolished 3 breadsticks, most of the salad, and all of the Tour of Italy.  I hate men sometimes.)  This way, I made sure there weren't leftovers to taunt me to be bad a second day.  So, I ate something not so good for me, but I stopped when I was full and left without extras.  Not bad at all I think!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Jasperann said:


> For some reason I thought I sent my original weight to Dawn... but looking at my copy of my first e-mail I didn't.  So it must have been after I lost the first pound...  Confused yet?
> I have a starting for you...I will stick with what you sent me and you can send me the weigh in Sunday - no problem!!!  For anyone who is weighing in at WW etc - you can send me it anytime in the week - I just won't update the loss tally sheet until Mondays!
> I will be gone for about a week and a half, so I will miss the next Mondays weigh in, but I will be back... so don't delete me.   Thanks for doing all of that work.


I will never delete anyyone unless they go for 3 weeks or more - like I said I have gone awol before and some of that was due to stress feeling like I had missed out on so much versus getting a fresh place to start - so seeing your name with a butt load of XXXXXX next to it for weeks you did not weigh in may make some people not want to come back since it is like a beacon with"QUITTER" next to their name!


stitchfan23 said:


> Dawn,
> I really appreciate you doing all of this for us.  I am sure it takes a lot of time.  My biggest frustration is that Dis is not compatable with any format I can find so posting more than names and totals was impossible.  Anyway I sent you my update on Monday but you don't have me updated on your list so I just sent it to you again at your email addy.
> 
> Heather


Got it and thanks!!! 


Stacybaeasm said:


> First, thank you Dawn for all the work you do to keep this thread going.  I know that I am sticking to this plan better than any I have in the past and it's because YOU started the thread and brought together a great group of cheerleaders!!!  You rock!
> I am sticking here as well cause of all of you!!!
> Second, congrats to everyone on week 3.  I saw some impressive losses posted!  And for those of us who are losing slower (or not at all sometimes) we get congrats too because we are still here and still working on ourselves.  That counts big time!!!
> True words baby!
> I had a small success last night in the middle of a bigger failure.  Some friends were crashing at  my place on their way to a convention and we went out for dinner.  I let them pick and we ended up at Olive Garden.  I knew when I walked through the doors I was doomed because the one thing I crave at Olive Garden is the Chicken Fettucini Alfredo.  Yep, the granddaddy of calories, fat, and carbs.  I went back and forth several times and then decided to just get it.  If I didn't, I knew I wouldn't be satsified with whatever else I picked and I would overeat in other areas.  I managed to limit myself to one breadstick and a small serving of salad.  And then that plate of creamy, cheesey wonderfulness was set in front of me.  I ate slowly and made sure to drink plenty of water before and during the meal.  I finished about half and realized I was full so I stopped!!!  Never done that before at Olive Garden.  I even gave the other part of it to my friend Rob (who had already demolished 3 breadsticks, most of the salad, and all of the Tour of Italy.  I hate men sometimes.)  This way, I made sure there weren't leftovers to taunt me to be bad a second day.  So, I ate something not so good for me, but I stopped when I was full and left without extras.  Not bad at all I think!



Quoted the whole thing because you deserve to be given applause for it all!!!  Our weight loss is all about making life style changes - not making perfection!!!!!


----------



## dislvr74

> Hope you all understand. If I am just keeping track of weight, I can add, subtract easy for the new weight loss totals each week. I also am trying to find a tempplate that will allow me to copy/paste charts here! Everything I try deletes the lines and thus a mess!



I think the only way you will be able to do that is if you save the chart as a .jpg. The way I do that is to create a chart in excel and then I copy and paste it into a blank slide in power point. When you save the slide, choose .jpg as the file type. Then you can treat it like any image to post here.  

If you want help with this, you are welcome to email the chart to me and I can post it. I think you have my real life email, but I can PM it to you if you don't.


----------



## dislvr74

My food plan for today:






I am doing minimal exercise this week due to my favorite part of 1/2 marathon training - tapering! I'm just doing enough to keep my muscles loose and ready to go.


----------



## Jasperann

dislvr74 said:


> I am doing minimal exercise this week due to my favorite part of 1/2 marathon training - tapering! I'm just doing enough to keep my muscles loose and ready to go.



Can you explain tapering to me?  I want to someday do a 5k and a 1/2 Marathon.  I was never a runner even in high school, so it will be a big accomplishment for me.  


A little OT... Gellybean, you went to Biergarten on your last trip to Epcot right?  Would you go there or Coral Reef if you had the choice?  (Anyone can chime in and give me their opinions on this...)  We have a reservation for Coral Reef... but I'm thinking that trying to get into Biergarten instead might be really good.  Thanks!


----------



## dislvr74

> Can you explain tapering to me? I want to someday do a 5k and a 1/2 Marathon. I was never a runner even in high school, so it will be a big accomplishment for me.



You can totally do it! I was never a runner and my mom was never an athletic person and now we both do several half marathons a year. My first was in Aug 2007 and I'll be doing my 8th this weekend. My mom has also done 8. She walks them and I run/walk (I've been doing run 1 minute/walk 1 minute, but I'm working up to longer running intervals). Check out "Marathoning for Mortals" by John Bingham for some great advice about getting started.

Generally, towards the end of your training you will decrease the amount of running you do so that you start on fresh legs. The longer the race, the longer the taper. Most half marathon plans call for two weeks of taper, but I think that isn't necessary for me and I only do one week. For example, on 2/20 I did 11 miles, on 2/28 I did 8 miles, and my race is on Sunday. During the week I typically do anywhere from 3-5 miles depending on where I am in my schedule, but for the next few days I will just walk for about 30 minutes every other day.

I'm sure others here can explain this better and you will find a wealth of information on the events part of WISH.


----------



## eliz991

Hi everyone - I didn't post here Monday but I was up again this week - another 2.8 pounds.  Not sure why, but last week was so so crazy in a million ways (work, personal, health, family crises) that I am not sweating it!

I am off to a great start this week and am looking to be 1000 calories under my body bugg burn every day which should give me a 2 pound loss (well, from this week, it may take a while to get back to the start).  My biggest problem is that my knee is still bothering me more than I thought it was.  I walked for about 20 minutes yesterday and this morning it was completely sore.  I am meeting my trainer after work though even if the only lower body workout I can do is ride the bike!


----------



## Dizneydawn

dislvr74 said:


> I think the only way you will be able to do that is if you save the chart as a .jpg. The way I do that is to create a chart in excel and then I copy and paste it into a blank slide in power point. When you save the slide, choose .jpg as the file type. Then you can treat it like any image to post here.
> 
> If you want help with this, you are welcome to email the chart to me and I can post it. I think you have my real life email, but I can PM it to you if you don't.


Dan is home tonight for a few hours before he heads on the road early again - so I will show him this and I am sure he will get the lingo you speak!!!  If I need you I promise I will send you a msg!!!  


Jasperann said:


> A little OT... Gellybean, you went to Biergarten on your last trip to Epcot right?  Would you go there or Coral Reef if you had the choice?  (Anyone can chime in and give me their opinions on this...)  We have a reservation for Coral Reef... but I'm thinking that trying to get into Biergarten instead might be really good.  Thanks!


FWIW - We are doing Biergarten when we are there in 2 weeks - was there last March and enjoyed the atmoshphere - never been to coral reef.  They have great salads as well as meats so I liked not feeling carb riddled when I left.


eliz991 said:


> Hi everyone - I didn't post here Monday but I was up again this week - another 2.8 pounds.  Not sure why, but last week was so so crazy in a million ways (work, personal, health, family crises) that I am not sweating it!



I hope your life slows down a bit - I understand how life gets crazy and so does the plan!


----------



## MulanUSAF

Dizneydawn said:


> If I need you I promise I will send you a msg!!!



First time I read it, I was confused   Why would you want to send her MSG, as in monosodium glutamate?  

Then I realized you meant a MESSAGE... 

I must be having one of my mid-afternoon brain farts... okay, back to work


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Someone tell me if I am being a wimp or not.  I had plans to go to the gym tonight (especially after Olive Garden last night) but I have been feeling progressively worse throughout the day.  I am dealing with a nasty chest cold, sore throat, losing my voice, and on top of it, cramps.  Should I push through and go walk on the treadmill or is it better to take a night off and nap on my couch so I feel better?  I just never know! Thanks!


----------



## TB'sWidow

I too wish to thank you Dawn for doing thisbut I thought I sent you my weight this week. So I will try again next week. I have been trying to go to the gym at least 4 days a week and trying incorporate the exercise shows on fit tv on the other days. I have been drinking plenty of water and eating has been so-so. Mary


----------



## eliz991

Stacybaeasm said:


> Someone tell me if I am being a wimp or not.  I had plans to go to the gym tonight (especially after Olive Garden last night) but I have been feeling progressively worse throughout the day.  I am dealing with a nasty chest cold, sore throat, losing my voice, and on top of it, cramps.  Should I push through and go walk on the treadmill or is it better to take a night off and nap on my couch so I feel better?  I just never know! Thanks!



I could swear I heard somewhere that if you are sick with a head cold it is okay to work out but that if it is in your lungs it is better not to (obviously don't work out if you have a fever).  Maybe go and tell yourself you'll walk for 10 minutes and if you are feeling okay, do the full workout and if not, hop off and go home?  But I don't think anyone would blame you for rescheduling your workout either (you should take at least one day off every week, so you can just change your rest day).


----------



## Stacybaeasm

eliz991 said:


> I could swear I heard somewhere that if you are sick with a head cold it is okay to work out but that if it is in your lungs it is better not to (obviously don't work out if you have a fever).  Maybe go and tell yourself you'll walk for 10 minutes and if you are feeling okay, do the full workout and if not, hop off and go home?  But I don't think anyone would blame you for rescheduling your workout either (you should take at least one day off every week, so you can just change your rest day).



Thanks for the response.  Taking a day off is never hard for me.  I almost never go to the gym on weekends right now AND I missed last night because of friends visiting.  The longer I sit at my desk, the more my lungs hurt and the more I am coughing.  I think I will skip the workout tonight so I don't pass out on the treadmill.  goodness knows none of the skinny chicks around me would stop running long enough to help!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Thanks for everything Dawn!

Stacy - way to go on the restraint at OG!

I went for another walk today - 40 minutes!  I'm really feeling it in my hips and calves!

Last night I did not sit on the couch - I stood up and ironed!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

Thanks for organizing all of this 

I'm just getting into the swing of things...wanted to post that I ate dinner, a little more than probably should have, but not too terrible. I want to put in writing that I'm not eating anymore tonite. There. Now I have to follow through.

Thanks for listening


----------



## gellybean

Stacybaeasm said:


> First, thank you Dawn for all the work you do to keep this thread going.  I know that I am sticking to this plan better than any I have in the past and it's because YOU started the thread and brought together a great group of cheerleaders!!!  You rock!
> 
> Second, congrats to everyone on week 3.  I saw some impressive losses posted!  And for those of us who are losing slower (or not at all sometimes) we get congrats too because we are still here and still working on ourselves.  That counts big time!!!
> 
> I had a small success last night in the middle of a bigger failure.  Some friends were crashing at  my place on their way to a convention and we went out for dinner.  I let them pick and we ended up at Olive Garden.  I knew when I walked through the doors I was doomed because the one thing I crave at Olive Garden is the Chicken Fettucini Alfredo.  Yep, the granddaddy of calories, fat, and carbs.  I went back and forth several times and then decided to just get it.  If I didn't, I knew I wouldn't be satsified with whatever else I picked and I would overeat in other areas.  I managed to limit myself to one breadstick and a small serving of salad.  And then that plate of creamy, cheesey wonderfulness was set in front of me.  I ate slowly and made sure to drink plenty of water before and during the meal.  I finished about half and realized I was full so I stopped!!!  Never done that before at Olive Garden.  I even gave the other part of it to my friend Rob (who had already demolished 3 breadsticks, most of the salad, and all of the Tour of Italy.  I hate men sometimes.)  This way, I made sure there weren't leftovers to taunt me to be bad a second day.  So, I ate something not so good for me, but I stopped when I was full and left without extras.  Not bad at all I think!




I'd say that's a pretty awesome victory!!! Changing any eating habits to healthier/less quanity is a step in the right direction! 




Jasperann said:


> Can you explain tapering to me?  I want to someday do a 5k and a 1/2 Marathon.  I was never a runner even in high school, so it will be a big accomplishment for me.
> 
> 
> A little OT... Gellybean, you went to Biergarten on your last trip to Epcot right?  Would you go there or Coral Reef if you had the choice?  (Anyone can chime in and give me their opinions on this...)  We have a reservation for Coral Reef... but I'm thinking that trying to get into Biergarten instead might be really good.  Thanks!



Sorry Jasperanniegirl. You got the wrong bean.  I've never been to Biergarten. We live near a German town in Texas so I've had my fill of German food and Oktoberfest! 

I haven't eaten at Coral Reef in years, so I don't remember anything about it. Sorry!! 



MulanUSAF said:


> First time I read it, I was confused   Why would you want to send her MSG, as in monosodium glutamate?
> 
> Then I realized you meant a MESSAGE...
> 
> I must be having one of my mid-afternoon brain farts... okay, back to work




Better mid-afternoon brain farts than all day brain farts!! 


I LOVE LOVE LOVE your avatar pic! LOVE IT! I cracked up. Mulan is one of my favorites! So awesome... and ironic on a weight loss thread... not that this thread is the only one you go to, but still. 




Stacybaeasm said:


> Someone tell me if I am being a wimp or not.  I had plans to go to the gym tonight (especially after Olive Garden last night) but I have been feeling progressively worse throughout the day.  I am dealing with a nasty chest cold, sore throat, losing my voice, and on top of it, cramps.  Should I push through and go walk on the treadmill or is it better to take a night off and nap on my couch so I feel better?  I just never know! Thanks!



I felt bad last week, made it to the gym one night and the other didn't even bother. You have to trust your insticts and listen to your body!! And not beat yourself up for needing a break sometimes? Ya know?



Mndisneygirl said:


> Thanks for everything Dawn!
> 
> Stacy - way to go on the restraint at OG!
> 
> I went for another walk today - 40 minutes!  I'm really feeling it in my hips and calves!
> 
> Last night I did not sit on the couch - I stood up and ironed!



 for making little changes like standing up and ironing instead of just sitting on the couch... which is what I'm doing currently!   for doing another walk!!! 



hanutedmansionmomma said:


> Thanks for organizing all of this
> 
> I'm just getting into the swing of things...wanted to post that I ate dinner, a little more than probably should have, but not too terrible. I want to put in writing that I'm not eating anymore tonite. There. Now I have to follow through.
> 
> Thanks for listening



 That's pretty funny. You wrote it down and now it's done eh? I may have to try that!! 




Thanks Dawn for everything!!!!! Are we supposed to post our weekly losses only and just email you our current weight and then you'll tabulate our total losses for the weekly sum up post?

Just clarifying.  If you need any help with data entry, not knowing everyone's weights of course, but raw data, holler. I was an accountant in a previous life!   I'm a mean ten-keyer!


----------



## dislvr74

I'm feeling a little down and frustrated today. I have been eating all the right things, but the number on the scale is going up, up, up. Logically, I know this is because my doctor wants me to take my Celebrex this week to manage the athritis in my ankle. I only have to take it when my ankle is really bothering me, which naturally is when my training miles are the highest. It really does help, but it turns my body into a water retention sponge! It's so bad that my clothes are starting to feel snug again after a couple of weeks of starting to feel loose. It just isn't encouraging even though I know it is just water that should go away when I can stop taking the medicine next week. So anyway, I am coming here to vent instead of reaching for the junk food. Thanks for being here!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

dislvr74 said:


> I'm feeling a little down and frustrated today. I have been eating all the right things, but the number on the scale is going up, up, up. Logically, I know this is because my doctor wants me to take my Celebrex this week to manage the athritis in my ankle. I only have to take it when my ankle is really bothering me, which naturally is when my training miles are the highest. It really does help, but it turns my body into a water retention sponge! It's so bad that my clothes are starting to feel snug again after a couple of weeks of starting to feel loose. It just isn't encouraging even though I know it is just water that should go away when I can stop taking the medicine next week. So anyway, I am coming here to vent instead of reaching for the junk food. Thanks for being here!



Hang in there.  Try to think of how loose your clothes will feel when you stop taking the medicine.  And of how the numbers on the scale will go down, down, down.  don't give up.  You are doing all the right things and you WILL be successful!!!!!


----------



## ancestry

Dizneydawn said:


> I do not have starting weights for Pixie Planner, OhioDisneyLover or Ancestry  so if you guys could send that plus Mondays weight...it would be awesome!



Thank you so much so doing this!  I emailed you the numbers again.  I have sent them previously.  I guess they got lost in cyberspace or maybe a spam filter but I just sent them again a few minutes ago.

Thanks again!


----------



## ancestry

dislvr74 said:


> I'm feeling a little down and frustrated today. I have been eating all the right things, but the number on the scale is going up, up, up. Logically, I know this is because my doctor wants me to take my Celebrex this week to manage the athritis in my ankle. I only have to take it when my ankle is really bothering me, which naturally is when my training miles are the highest. It really does help, but it turns my body into a water retention sponge! It's so bad that my clothes are starting to feel snug again after a couple of weeks of starting to feel loose. It just isn't encouraging even though I know it is just water that should go away when I can stop taking the medicine next week. So anyway, I am coming here to vent instead of reaching for the junk food. Thanks for being here!



Sorry you are feeling down and frustrated.    Venting is always way better than reaching for junk food!  Hang in there.  As my father used to say, "And this too shall pass."


----------



## ancestry

MulanUSAF said:


> First time I read it, I was confused   Why would you want to send her MSG, as in monosodium glutamate?
> 
> Then I realized you meant a MESSAGE...
> 
> I must be having one of my mid-afternoon brain farts... okay, back to work



Thanks for the laugh!  This totally cracked me up this afternoon.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I agree that if you think you are working hard and eating right, sometimes the number on the scale isn't the best judge.  Look at your body, how your clothes fit, muscle tone, etc.  Muscle does weigh more than fat,right?

I am happy to report that I walked again today, only 20 minutes, but I had a shorter lunch break today.  My eating has been good, but I know I will be seriously tempted with my kid's birthday this weekend (and next!)  
I am one of those who gets on the scale every morning - as a reminder and monitor.  It can fluctuate 2 pounds a day, but it has been steadily going down this week.  I'm taking that and using it to work harder!
Hope everyone is having a good week!  I'm hoping I can maintain this progress through the weekend (My downfall!)


----------



## Stacybaeasm

ARRGGG. I hate being sick.  I have managed to avoid bronchitus for the last 4 years but I have it with both barrels.  No gym again for me tonight.  Just walking up the stairs leaves me so out of breath I have to rest.  Oh well.  At least all I feel like eating is soup.  Maybe I'll make up in calories what I am losing in work outs.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Stacybaeasm said:


> ARRGGG. I hate being sick. I have managed to avoid bronchitus for the last 4 years but I have it with both barrels. No gym again for me tonight. Just walking up the stairs leaves me so out of breath I have to rest. Oh well. At least all I feel like eating is soup. Maybe I'll make up in calories what I am losing in work outs.


 
Get your rest!!!  You probably won't have an appetite and won't have any energy anyway.  My SIL just was hospitalized for bronchitis and pleuresy and pneumonia, so be careful!  I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## eliz991

Mndisneygirl said:


> Hope everyone is having a good week!  I'm hoping I can maintain this progress through the weekend (My downfall!)



Me too - I am doing great this week so far but I already feel "weekend mind" trying to creep in!  Back off, weekend brain!



Stacybaeasm said:


> ARRGGG. I hate being sick.  I have managed to avoid bronchitus for the last 4 years but I have it with both barrels.  No gym again for me tonight.  Just walking up the stairs leaves me so out of breath I have to rest.  Oh well.  At least all I feel like eating is soup.  Maybe I'll make up in calories what I am losing in work outs.



  Hope you feel better soon!

To everyone - I just started a TR, so if you are bored please come by and read/post! I'm just getting ready to work on the second installment.


----------



## luvsJack

Stacybaeasm said:


> ARRGGG. I hate being sick.  I have managed to avoid bronchitus for the last 4 years but I have it with both barrels.  No gym again for me tonight.  Just walking up the stairs leaves me so out of breath I have to rest.  Oh well.  At least all I feel like eating is soup.  Maybe I'll make up in calories what I am losing in work outs.



Hope you feel better soon!



I have hit the mid-week doldrums!!  I feel so blahhh.  Just want to curl up on the couch and veg out in front of the TV, with a bag of chips.  

Maybe after I get home and get moving, I will feel better.  I did work on next week's menu though. With spark people, I made menus for every day and was able to readjust the carbs or fats if I needed to.  Then I printed out a grocery list.  So, at least I am all set for shopping tomorrow night.


----------



## TB'sWidow

Well I totally blew it today an I had burger king for dinner Whopper the works etc.I felt really run down and went for the quick fix now I feel BLAH!! also didn't make it to the gym for the last two days.I hope I can get back on track tomorrow.  Mary


----------



## Stacybaeasm

TB'sWidow said:


> Well I totally blew it today an I had burger king for dinner Whopper the works etc.I felt really run down and went for the quick fix now I feel BLAH!! also didn't make it to the gym for the last two days.I hope I can get back on track tomorrow.  Mary



It's ok.  You are working on changing and sometimes, you are going to run into a problem.  So, you made a mistake for one meal/one day.  It's ok.  tomorrow, you will do better.  I'm sending you love and good thoughts.  Don't get down.  You can do this!!!!!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Thanks to all you well wishers.  I'll get through this.  I used to get bronchitus twice a year - fall and spring.  I can push through.  I just need to not beat myself up for not going to the gym and for doing some weird eating.  I CRAVE ice cream when I have this.  I'm trying to resist and make do with yogurt and frozen fruit smoothies but somehow, a Dannon light yogurt with frozen berries does not make me feel the same as some mint chocolate chip ice cream.  Hanging in though.


----------



## TB'sWidow

Stacybaeasm said:


> It's ok.  You are working on changing and sometimes, you are going to run into a problem.  So, you made a mistake for one meal/one day.  It's ok.  tomorrow, you will do better.  I'm sending you love and good thoughts.  Don't get down.  You can do this!!!!!



Thanks stacy! I really appreciate the support and I'm trying to tell myself that one meal won't be such a big deal.I am also sending you positive thoughts to get through your trials as well.


----------



## MulanUSAF

Stacybaeasm said:


> ARRGGG. I hate being sick.  I have managed to avoid bronchitus for the last 4 years but I have it with both barrels.  No gym again for me tonight.  Just walking up the stairs leaves me so out of breath I have to rest.  Oh well.  At least all I feel like eating is soup.  Maybe I'll make up in calories what I am losing in work outs.



  I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## tiggerplus5

Hello  everyone,

I was MIA for over a week ??? I think.  I just got caught up with my reading.  I had to catch up on Dawn's Space mtn trip report first.  

My whole family has been sick.  It finally settled in my lungs and I prolly had bronchitis too.  I don't like antibiotics unless I feel like I'm gonna die.  I've been sleeping (when I wasn't coughing) and drinking fluids for days.  Stacy, I've eaten tons of soup too.   I was getting out of breath just trying to walk from my car to my office.  

Work has been CRAZY.  Snow storms, water leaks, we even had a minor fire in our elevator mechanical room, had to evacuate residents, and the firemen had to rescue two residents from the elevator.  I'm down one employee and training another to fill the supervisory position of the employee I had to let go.  Arhhhhhhhhh!

So over the past 10 days I've had a massive plate of chinese food, went to the olive garden and received my girl scout cookie order.  I think I got it out of my system and I'm starting over.  It's all behind me now.  I haven't weighed myself but I will on Monday.  Haven't exercised because I slept every second I could instead.  I felt better on Monday but I'm still exhausted.  I've had to take a 15 minute nap every night after work cause I can't just sit and read or watch tv.  I just fall asleep.

In all this chaos I called Human Resources at work and got info sent to me about health club reimbursement.  My health insurance will pay 3 months worth of fees and my employer will pay 75% of the remainder for the year.  We don't have a Y in my city.  The local community college has a great facility with pool!  I'm psyched!  The yearly fee is $540.  After reimbursement I will pay around $100 for a family membership for the year.  DH and I are planning on going on Saturday to sign up.  Back on track 

Oh, I forgot..my cellar flooded, my dishwasher died and I had a birthday in february and my license expired on me.  Yup, I'm a rebel!

sorry to vent but I thought I should explain why I was missing.  I'm actually starting to feel better today!


----------



## gellybean

Stacybaeasm said:


> ARRGGG. I hate being sick.  I have managed to avoid bronchitus for the last 4 years but I have it with both barrels.  No gym again for me tonight.  Just walking up the stairs leaves me so out of breath I have to rest.  Oh well.  At least all I feel like eating is soup.  Maybe I'll make up in calories what I am losing in work outs.



Brochitus sucks!! I get it at least once a year. I feel for ya, girl! Get better soon! Drink lots of water!! Mucsinex saves my bacon every year!!




eliz991 said:


> Me too - I am doing great this week so far but I already feel "weekend mind" trying to creep in!  Back off, weekend brain!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> To everyone - I just started a TR, so if you are bored please come by and read/post! I'm just getting ready to work on the second installment.




Nooooo!! Not the weekend brain!!!! I dread this weekend. DS7 will be gone with his dad so that leaves me and DS2 at home. DH works every weekend. It's way too easy to not cook and just eat out all weekend! Gotta make a plan and stay strong!!



luvsJack said:


> Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> 
> 
> I have hit the mid-week doldrums!!  I feel so blahhh.  Just want to curl up on the couch and veg out in front of the TV, with a bag of chips.
> 
> Maybe after I get home and get moving, I will feel better.  I did work on next week's menu though. With spark people, I made menus for every day and was able to readjust the carbs or fats if I needed to.  Then I printed out a grocery list.  So, at least I am all set for shopping tomorrow night.



I know the feeling-wanting to curl up and just pig out! 

Great job on resisting and great job on pre-planning your food out and making a grocery list!! Great idea! 



TB'sWidow said:


> Well I totally blew it today an I had burger king for dinner Whopper the works etc.I felt really run down and went for the quick fix now I feel BLAH!! also didn't make it to the gym for the last two days.I hope I can get back on track tomorrow.  Mary



One bad meal does not define us! Just like one healthy meal doesn't define us! It's a marathon, not a sprint! Channel your inner Scarlet and make tomorrow another day!



Stacybaeasm said:


> Thanks to all you well wishers.  I'll get through this.  I used to get bronchitus twice a year - fall and spring.  I can push through.  I just need to not beat myself up for not going to the gym and for doing some weird eating.  I CRAVE ice cream when I have this.  I'm trying to resist and make do with yogurt and frozen fruit smoothies but somehow, a Dannon light yogurt with frozen berries does not make me feel the same as some mint chocolate chip ice cream.  Hanging in though.



I know the feeling of wanting something and all our substitutes that cut it on most days just don't cut it on stressful/feed bad days! Some days I just want the real thing!!!! ARGH!



tiggerplus5 said:


> Hello  everyone,
> 
> I was MIA for over a week ??? I think.  I just got caught up with my reading.  I had to catch up on Dawn's Space mtn trip report first.
> 
> My whole family has been sick.  It finally settled in my lungs and I prolly had bronchitis too.  I don't like antibiotics unless I feel like I'm gonna die.  I've been sleeping (when I wasn't coughing) and drinking fluids for days.  Stacy, I've eaten tons of soup too.   I was getting out of breath just trying to walk from my car to my office.
> 
> Work has been CRAZY.  Snow storms, water leaks, we even had a minor fire in our elevator mechanical room, had to evacuate residents, and the firemen had to rescue two residents from the elevator.  I'm down one employee and training another to fill the supervisory position of the employee I had to let go.  Arhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> So over the past 10 days I've had a massive plate of chinese food, went to the olive garden and received my girl scout cookie order.  I think I got it out of my system and I'm starting over.  It's all behind me now.  I haven't weighed myself but I will on Monday.  Haven't exercised because I slept every second I could instead.  I felt better on Monday but I'm still exhausted.  I've had to take a 15 minute nap every night after work cause I can't just sit and read or watch tv.  I just fall asleep.
> 
> In all this chaos I called Human Resources at work and got info sent to me about health club reimbursement.  My health insurance will pay 3 months worth of fees and my employer will pay 75% of the remainder for the year.  We don't have a Y in my city.  The local community college has a great facility with pool!  I'm psyched!  The yearly fee is $540.  After reimbursement I will pay around $100 for a family membership for the year.  DH and I are planning on going on Saturday to sign up.  Back on track
> 
> Oh, I forgot..my cellar flooded, my dishwasher died and I had a birthday in february and my license expired on me.  Yup, I'm a rebel!
> 
> sorry to vent but I thought I should explain why I was missing.  I'm actually starting to feel better today!



Sorry life's been so crazy nutso on your end!! That's awesome about your gym reimbursement!! A gym with a pool is my next step! Sorry you've been so sick and that it's taking a long time to recover! It does seem like a lot of us got sick right after starting a diet/exercise regiment!  WEIRD!

Glad you're back on!!   for being back on track!!





I've had an interesting day to say the least. This morning, DS2 decided to draw on a library book. I had literally turned my head long enough to put a bowl of oatmeal in the microwave and he had a book and a marker and was scribbling in the time it took me to do that. 

Then, to make matters worse, when we left the gym, I put DS2 into his car seat, dumped my keys and cell phone in the front seat and shut his door before opening my door. Somehow in the process the doors got re-locked. I have no idea how this happened. I had to have unlocked the doors-all 4 of them- to have gotten DS2 in his car seat in the first place. So here we are, 7:30 at night, standing outside the gym, with my 2 yr old and my keys and cell locked inside the car.  

The gym peeps called the police and they were there in about 3 mins. Good to be in a smallish town sometimes. They had the door open in no time and we were home by 8pm. Thankfully DS2 thought this whole ordeal was funny. He kept waving at us from the inside of the car. The cops all gave him high five when the door was open.  It could have been much worse, I know this. It could have been 100 degrees outside, or we could been somewhere that there was no one else to call for us, could have been in the middle of no where with cops that don't have handy dandy tools to open doors. I know all of this. But it was stressful. Not gonna lie. I'm normally so careful about that kind of stuff. I still can't figure out how the door re-locked.

I'll probably laugh about it all tomorrow, but tonight, I just want to woller in a vat of chocolate. 

I'm eating Wendy's as I type this but I tracked the points for it before I told DH what to order for me. I went over my daily cals by about 80 but that's not counting the cals I'm burning. So I'm ok with that. My net cals are still around 1500. 


Tommorw IS another day!


G'night everyone!


----------



## ancestry

gellybean said:


> I've had an interesting day to say the least. This morning, DS2 decided to draw on a library book. I had literally turned my head long enough to put a bowl of oatmeal in the microwave and he had a book and a marker and was scribbling in the time it took me to do that.
> 
> Then, to make matters worse, when we left the gym, I put DS2 into his car seat, dumped my keys and cell phone in the front seat and shut his door before opening my door. Somehow in the process the doors got re-locked. I have no idea how this happened. I had to have unlocked the doors-all 4 of them- to have gotten DS2 in his car seat in the first place. So here we are, 7:30 at night, standing outside the gym, with my 2 yr old and my keys and cell locked inside the car.
> 
> The gym peeps called the police and they were there in about 3 mins. Good to be in a smallish town sometimes. They had the door open in no time and we were home by 8pm. Thankfully DS2 thought this whole ordeal was funny. He kept waving at us from the inside of the car. The cops all gave him high five when the door was open.  It could have been much worse, I know this. It could have been 100 degrees outside, or we could been somewhere that there was no one else to call for us, could have been in the middle of no where with cops that don't have handy dandy tools to open doors. I know all of this. But it was stressful. Not gonna lie. I'm normally so careful about that kind of stuff. I still can't figure out how the door re-locked.



Wow!  I'm so glad everything worked out and you all are okay.  That can be really scary.  I had the same thing happen when my oldest was little but she was a little older than you DS and I was able to get her to hit the automatic locks and unlock the car.


----------



## Jasperann

Whose ready to welcome a new day?  I am!  I found that I am a stress eater.  When I become stressed I eat... CARBS...  Where does that come from?  

So on Wednesday the person that I had set up to house sit our animals while we were gone, told me that he couldn't do it after all...  But that wasn't the worst part, it was AFTER I text him with all the information and asked when he was going to come over to get the key.  Why he couldn't have told me BEFORE I contacted him... I have no clue.  So less than 5 days out for my vacation and I had to find a new pet sitter.  Needless to say I ate two mini Ice cream sandwiches and wished for more...

Then yesterday my oldest had a concert for her school band.  Right as we were getting ready my daughter noticed that there was water leaking into the basement rapidly...   I found out that our fish tank in my sons room was overflowing, we have a sump on it and it auto fills... well some how the tank stopped draining into the sump, and of course the sump kept putting water into the tank and getting refilled...  It must have been doing it for a couple hours.  The carpet is shot and the drywall in the basement will need replaced.    Good thing it happened BEFORE we left...  we would have had a flood by time we got home.  But to get to the point of that whole little story.  After my daughters concert they had 'refreshments' in the cafe...  'refreshments' really means lots of stuff you probably shouldn't eat.  I had a cupcake and a brownie.  Which I will admit is better than I would have done in the past, but I don't think I would have touched them if I wasn't stressed to begin with.

Ughhhh... I'm so ready for my vacation.  

I will make good choices today!  I need to figure out how to make good choices while stressed next...  I think that is my new challenge.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

gellybean said:


> Then, to make matters worse, when we left the gym, I put DS2 into his car seat, dumped my keys and cell phone in the front seat and shut his door before opening my door. Somehow in the process the doors got re-locked. I have no idea how this happened. I had to have unlocked the doors-all 4 of them- to have gotten DS2 in his car seat in the first place. So here we are, 7:30 at night, standing outside the gym, with my 2 yr old and my keys and cell locked inside the car.
> 
> I'll probably laugh about it all tomorrow, but tonight, I just want to woller in a vat of chocolate.


 wow - glad it all worked out Miss Scarlett 



Jasperann said:


> Whose ready to welcome a new day?  I am!  I found that I am a stress eater.  When I become stressed I eat... CARBS...  Where does that come from?



I wonder about the carb/stress thing too. 

Maybe we should toss carbs AT our problems instead of eating them. Wouldn't that be funny! Some of my coworkers would have bread on their shirts. There would be cracker crumbs by the phone after stressful conversations, and tortilla chips crunhesd into the keyboard of the computer where I read the email that I had to see someone I hadn't seen in 7 years and I'm now 30 lbs fatter.

Think of the calories we'd burn with all of the vacuuming!

TGIF


----------



## dislvr74

> Then, to make matters worse, when we left the gym, I put DS2 into his car seat, dumped my keys and cell phone in the front seat and shut his door before opening my door. Somehow in the process the doors got re-locked. I have no idea how this happened. I had to have unlocked the doors-all 4 of them- to have gotten DS2 in his car seat in the first place. So here we are, 7:30 at night, standing outside the gym, with my 2 yr old and my keys and cell locked inside the car.



Something like that happened to me once. DH got to respond to my 911 call. 

This time tomorrow I'll be at WDW! So excited to get out of town and get another half marathon done. I'll "see" all of you early next week!


----------



## luvsJack

I guess I am having a hormonal couple of days.  I called Dh at lunch and was discussing whether dsis should give ds and gf a shower before they get married or wait and do a reception type thing after they get married (not having a wedding).  All the poor man said was " A Saturday might be a better day to have it than a Sunday!" and I started crying and telling him he just didn't get it!!  So he is somwhere between here and Ohio thinking that he has a crazy woman for a wife. 

So, I am taking the day off from worrying too much about calories and exercise, taking dd and her bff to the mall tonight to do some shopping (fun way to get in at least some walking!) and then out to eat (still trying for good choices though!)  After that grocery shopping.  Sleeping late tomorrow and then start my weekend with a nice long walk at the track in the beautiful sunshine.  hopefully some sunshine and vit D will help my horrid mood.


----------



## stitchfan23

I know what you mean.  I was annoyed at hubby last night over stupid things but when I went to bed I couldn't sleep since it was still on my mind.  You know what I did?  I woke him up an hour after he had been sleeping and got everything off my chest, turned on my fan, layed down and was out as soon as my head hit the pillow  Poor guy couldn't get back to sleep but he did send me an edible arrangement today to say sorry so I guess either he is sorry or he is scared of me  Either way I will take the fruit.

Guess the hormones are running wild with us Skiny Island gals.


----------



## TB'sWidow

dislvr74 said:


> Something like that happened to me once. DH got to respond to my 911 call.
> 
> This time tomorrow I'll be at WDW! So excited to get out of town and get another half marathon done. I'll "see" all of you early next week!



Wishing you a good journey have a wonderful time. Mary


----------



## Anna114

Well I guess it's time to join the party! I certainly know the trial and tribulations of fat vs skinny. I won't go into the whole sordid story. Short version

1. Gained weight after having first son. Hated myself lost 65 lbs. 1990

2. Had a miscarriage gained 15 lbs. 1994

3. Had my second son 1995 

4. Gained 75 lbs and forgot to hate myself been carrying it around until 2009

5. Lost both parents within months. Diagnosed with probable cancer hysterectomy in Dec, diagnosed with sever diabetes, purchased retirement property in New Hampshire.  DH and I decided after losing my parents that we needed to get healthy so we could actually LIVE in NH. 2009

6. Lost 41lbs since Dec. 2009 as of 3/4/10 I still have 34 lbs to go. By the by 25lbs were thanks to my hysterectomy in Dec. I'm not that good at losing weight lol. 

     So I look forward to giving and getting support.... and now back you our regularly scheduled program 

PS It was only pre-cancer Thank God. Ditched that bullet, anyway.


----------



## gellybean

hanutedmansionmomma said:


> wow - glad it all worked out Miss Scarlett
> 
> If I wasn't so close to 500 posts, I'd so change my name!
> 
> 
> I wonder about the carb/stress thing too.
> 
> Maybe we should toss carbs AT our problems instead of eating them. Wouldn't that be funny! Some of my coworkers would have bread on their shirts. There would be cracker crumbs by the phone after stressful conversations, and tortilla chips crunhesd into the keyboard of the computer where I read the email that I had to see someone I hadn't seen in 7 years and I'm now 30 lbs fatter.
> 
> Think of the calories we'd burn with all of the vacuuming!
> 
> TGIF



 I'm never looking at a carb the same way again. That's awesome. I think there have been studies linking carb cravings with stress. Will have to research that.  



Jasperann said:


> Whose ready to welcome a new day?  I am!  I found that I am a stress eater.  When I become stressed I eat... CARBS...  Where does that come from?
> 
> So on Wednesday the person that I had set up to house sit our animals while we were gone, told me that he couldn't do it after all...  But that wasn't the worst part, it was AFTER I text him with all the information and asked when he was going to come over to get the key.  Why he couldn't have told me BEFORE I contacted him... I have no clue.  So less than 5 days out for my vacation and I had to find a new pet sitter.  Needless to say I ate two mini Ice cream sandwiches and wished for more...
> 
> Then yesterday my oldest had a concert for her school band.  Right as we were getting ready my daughter noticed that there was water leaking into the basement rapidly...   I found out that our fish tank in my sons room was overflowing, we have a sump on it and it auto fills... well some how the tank stopped draining into the sump, and of course the sump kept putting water into the tank and getting refilled...  It must have been doing it for a couple hours.  The carpet is shot and the drywall in the basement will need replaced.    Good thing it happened BEFORE we left...  we would have had a flood by time we got home.  But to get to the point of that whole little story.  After my daughters concert they had 'refreshments' in the cafe...  'refreshments' really means lots of stuff you probably shouldn't eat.  I had a cupcake and a brownie.  Which I will admit is better than I would have done in the past, but I don't think I would have touched them if I wasn't stressed to begin with.
> 
> Ughhhh... I'm so ready for my vacation.
> 
> I will make good choices today!  I need to figure out how to make good choices while stressed next...  I think that is my new challenge.




 girl! Stress is a killer!!! It's not only linked to eating but it's also linked to making your body store every calorie it can as fat because it thinks you're under attack! Hang in there! You'll be in Disney before you know it! Can't wait for a TR! AHEM! No pressure. 



ancestry said:


> Wow!  I'm so glad everything worked out and you all are okay.  That can be really scary.  I had the same thing happen when my oldest was little but she was a little older than you DS and I was able to get her to hit the automatic locks and unlock the car.



Thanks!! I'm glad to hear it happened to someone else!! We tried to get DS2 to open the door but he was already strapped in his car seat. He couldn't reach it I don't think. Plus I think the child safety locks were on, irony of all ironies. 



dislvr74 said:


> Something like that happened to me once. DH got to respond to my 911 call.
> 
> This time tomorrow I'll be at WDW! So excited to get out of town and get another half marathon done. I'll "see" all of you early next week!



That's pretty stinkin funny that your own hubby answered the 911 call. 

Have fun on your trip!! Good luck on the marathon!!! 



luvsJack said:


> I guess I am having a hormonal couple of days.  I called Dh at lunch and was discussing whether dsis should give ds and gf a shower before they get married or wait and do a reception type thing after they get married (not having a wedding).  All the poor man said was " A Saturday might be a better day to have it than a Sunday!" and I started crying and telling him he just didn't get it!!  So he is somwhere between here and Ohio thinking that he has a crazy woman for a wife.
> 
> So, I am taking the day off from worrying too much about calories and exercise, taking dd and her bff to the mall tonight to do some shopping (fun way to get in at least some walking!) and then out to eat (still trying for good choices though!)  After that grocery shopping.  Sleeping late tomorrow and then start my weekend with a nice long walk at the track in the beautiful sunshine.  hopefully some sunshine and vit D will help my horrid mood.



So sounds like something I've done in the past. My hubby starts singing Crazy by Gnarles Barkley anytime I'm doing something he thinks is nutso. It's all in jest and I laugh about it. He would never do it when I was really upset. It's just our code for when he doesn't understand my womanly way of thinking. 

Hope your hormones settle down and the walk in the sunshine makes ya feel better!!  Sometimes you just need a day off! Enjoy it and hopefully you'll be refreshed and re-motivated and ready to hit the ground running tomorrow!



stitchfan23 said:


> I know what you mean.  I was annoyed at hubby last night over stupid things but when I went to bed I couldn't sleep since it was still on my mind.  You know what I did?  I woke him up an hour after he had been sleeping and got everything off my chest, turned on my fan, layed down and was out as soon as my head hit the pillow  Poor guy couldn't get back to sleep but he did send me an edible arrangement today to say sorry so I guess either he is sorry or he is scared of me  Either way I will take the fruit.
> 
> Guess the hormones are running wild with us Skiny Island gals.



  

I've so done that before. Talked and talked and complained that he always falls asleep on me when I'm trying to have an emotional breakdown  and then fall asleep on him after he musters the energy to wake up enough to let me vent. 

AWWWWW that he sent you an edible basket! That's awesome that he sent you something healthy and not chocolates!! Way to be supportive, hubby!


----------



## ancestry

Here is a list of ramblings of things that I have learned about my body and weight loss over the past 2 weeks (and past 2 years).....

-I have to eat to lose weight.  It is difficult to get out of the mindset that less is better.  Less is not always better when it comes to weight loss.  I have to eat enough so my body doesn't think it is starving.  Finding that threshold has been a challenge but I think I finally have it figured out.  

-I HAVE to exercise.  I despise exercising but without exercise I don't lose a lot of weight and the weight that I do lose usually is at the high cost of losing muscle which of course back fires on me the minute I stop dieting.

-Weights - Weights - Weights.  I have to build muscle.  So many women focus only on cardio which burns calories but doesn't build much muscle.  For long term weight loss I need to include weights and muscle building exercises in my regular workout plans.  Plus the more muscle I build the more calories I burn when I am not working out or physically active.

-To eliminate all food cravings and binges I eliminated two items from my diet: High fructose corn syrup and white flour.  It is absolutely amazing how this has worked.  This has been a challenge because it is very hard to find any types of prepared food items that don't have one or the other of these two ingredients. The first 5 days of getting these out of my system were a NIGHTMARE but I have had absolutely no more food cravings (especially junk food cravings) once I eliminated them.

-When I am hungry at a time when I shouldn't be I get up and move around and if possible exercise.  Exercising causes blood to go to my muscles and extremities and not my stomach temporarily ending the "hungries."

-Raw almonds are my friend.  Raw almonds have become my quick go to snack if I need something to hold me until my next meal.  8-10 almonds completely take my hunger away (after about 10-15 minutes) and also help to level out my blood sugar (I tend to be hypoglycemic).

-Muscle does not weigh more than fat.  A pound of muscle or a pound of fat way the same thing.  The difference is that a pound of fat takes up A LOT more space than a pound of muscle.  Muscle is much leaner (shape and space wise) than fat.

Does anyone have any other tips or statements about things they have learned that works for them?  I'd be interested in hearing about what works (or perhaps) doesn't work for you.


----------



## Jasperann

hanutedmansionmomma said:


> I wonder about the carb/stress thing too.
> 
> Maybe we should toss carbs AT our problems instead of eating them. Wouldn't that be funny! Some of my coworkers would have bread on their shirts. There would be cracker crumbs by the phone after stressful conversations, and tortilla chips crunhesd into the keyboard of the computer where I read the email that I had to see someone I hadn't seen in 7 years and I'm now 30 lbs fatter.
> 
> Think of the calories we'd burn with all of the vacuuming!
> 
> TGIF



 I can imagine doing that...



stitchfan23 said:


> I know what you mean.  I was annoyed at hubby last night over stupid things but when I went to bed I couldn't sleep since it was still on my mind.  You know what I did?  I woke him up an hour after he had been sleeping and got everything off my chest, turned on my fan, layed down and was out as soon as my head hit the pillow  Poor guy couldn't get back to sleep but he did send me an edible arrangement today to say sorry so I guess either he is sorry or he is scared of me  Either way I will take the fruit.
> 
> Guess the hormones are running wild with us Skiny Island gals.



I think your right about our hormones...   I do the same thing with Eric.  I'll wake him up to tell him everything that is bothering me and then I will be out the second my head hits the pillow.  Even if I couldn't sleep at all before that.



Anna114 said:


> Well I guess it's time to join the party! I certainly know the trial and tribulations of fat vs skinny. I won't go into the whole sordid story. Short version
> 
> 1. Gained weight after having first son. Hated myself lost 65 lbs. 1990
> 
> 2. Had a miscarriage gained 15 lbs. 1994
> 
> 3. Had my second son 1995
> 
> 4. Gained 75 lbs and forgot to hate myself been carrying it around until 2009
> 
> 5. Lost both parents within months. Diagnosed with probable cancer hysterectomy in Dec, diagnosed with sever diabetes, purchased retirement property in New Hampshire.  DH and I decided after losing my parents that we needed to get healthy so we could actually LIVE in NH. 2009
> 
> 6. Lost 41lbs since Dec. 2009 as of 3/4/10 I still have 34 lbs to go. By the by 25lbs were thanks to my hysterectomy in Dec. I'm not that good at losing weight lol.
> 
> So I look forward to giving and getting support.... and now back you our regularly scheduled program
> 
> PS It was only pre-cancer Thank God. Ditched that bullet, anyway.



Thank God it wasn't cancer.  I'm glad you joined us!  



gellybean said:


> girl! Stress is a killer!!! It's not only linked to eating but it's also linked to making your body store every calorie it can as fat because it thinks you're under attack! Hang in there! You'll be in Disney before you know it! Can't wait for a TR! AHEM! No pressure.



You want a TR!!  Hmmm, maybe...  If enough funny things happen that is.  



ancestry said:


> Here is a list of ramblings of things that I have learned about my body and weight loss over the past 2 weeks (and past 2 years).....
> 
> -I have to eat to lose weight.  It is difficult to get out of the mindset that less is better.  Less is not always better when it comes to weight loss.  I have to eat enough so my body doesn't think it is starving.  Finding that threshold has been a challenge but I think I finally have it figured out.
> 
> -I HAVE to exercise.  I despise exercising but without exercise I don't lose a lot of weight and the weight that I do lose usually is at the high cost of losing muscle which of course back fires on me the minute I stop dieting.
> 
> -Weights - Weights - Weights.  I have to build muscle.  So many women focus only on cardio which burns calories but doesn't build much muscle.  For long term weight loss I need to include weights and muscle building exercises in my regular workout plans.  Plus the more muscle I build the more calories I burn when I am not working out or physically active.
> 
> -To eliminate all food cravings and binges I eliminated two items from my diet: High fructose corn syrup and white flour.  It is absolutely amazing how this has worked.  This has been a challenge because it is very hard to find any types of prepared food items that don't have one or the other of these two ingredients. The first 5 days of getting these out of my system were a NIGHTMARE but I have had absolutely no more food cravings (especially junk food cravings) once I eliminated them.
> 
> -When I am hungry at a time when I shouldn't be I get up and move around and if possible exercise.  Exercising causes blood to go to my muscles and extremities and not my stomach temporarily ending the "hungries."
> 
> -Raw almonds are my friend.  Raw almonds have become my quick go to snack if I need something to hold me until my next meal.  8-10 almonds completely take my hunger away (after about 10-15 minutes) and also help to level out my blood sugar (I tend to be hypoglycemic).
> 
> -Muscle does not weigh more than fat.  A pound of muscle or a pound of fat way the same thing.  The difference is that a pound of fat takes up A LOT more space than a pound of muscle.  Muscle is much leaner (shape and space wise) than fat.
> 
> Does anyone have any other tips or statements about things they have learned that works for them?  I'd be interested in hearing about what works (or perhaps) doesn't work for you.



I have learned a lot of that stuff too.  

 - I also learned if I'm not tracking my calories that I don't lose weight.  

 - If I am tracking and I input the calories before I eat what ever it is then I am more likely not to eat it if it is to many.  

 - If I am craving something like ice cream, I will tell myself that all I have to do is exercise off the calories it would be, before I actually eat it... usually when I'm done with the exercise I don't want what ever I was craving.  

 - I also noticed if I eat 1 apple and 1 yogurt a day, that I lose more weight than if I don't.  I'm not sure what is in either one of them that helps, but it helps a huge amount.


----------



## luvsJack

Just checking in before a nice long bubble bath and then to bed.  

If you need something to get you motivated:  go shopping!   Nothing like looking at the clothes I WANT to wear and trying on the clothes I HAVE to wear to get me motivated!  I HATE shopping for plus size clothes.  And now  I just get so mad at myself because I was in a 10/12 and gained right back up.  Now I am in a bigger size that ever! 

So, tomorrow morning a walk at the track and then a nice day of eating healthy and taking care of ME!!  

good night ladies.


----------



## gellybean

Went out to eat with my sister tonight. The same sister that's my gym partner.  We got Mexican. It was really good, unfortunately. I ate about 1/2 of what I would have eaten before, which honestly is pretty horrifying to think of what I would have eaten before. Plus I shared with DS2. Sharing makes it really hard to track. I do feel kinda yucky now. So I take that as a good thing. That my stomach has shrunk and my body is de-toxing. I'm gonna try to track it as closely as I can. What do you moms do if your kids steal bites off your plate? How do you track that?

Went to work out tonight only to be cut short. As I'm staring at the carpet while lifting weights, I realize that what I thought was a carpet burn on DS2's arm that he got on Weds was really a burn burn from the heater in the child care area.  So I immediately go into the child care area, 10 mins into my workout to tell them what had happened and that the heater needed to be moved if it was going to be on. Well, DS2 took one look at me and started crying and refused to go back and play. DS7 wasn't there so I think the reality of it set in. I wasn't gonna leave him in there screaming. So I tried to talk him into going to play s'more and when he refused, we just called it a night. So I made it to the gym 5 nights this week, but only worked out for 4.  Better than what I was doing, so I'm refusing to make myself feel bad about it. 

I stopped and talked to the manager on the way out so he knew about the heater incident too. I don't know how in the world I could have thought it was a carpet burn!  DS2 is fine, the burn is healing and I don't think it'll leave a scar. It didn't blister or anything like that. 

Crazy! I'm ready for a drama free week. Yeah right, right?

I'm going over to my sister's house tomorrow to help her paint and then we'll go shopping to get some walking in. 


I agree about shopping for clothes being a good motivator!! I was eyeing some cute summer dresses that weren't plus size tonight!!!  A girl can dream!! And really has to if she's on a weight loss journey!

Good luck avoiding weekend pitfalls ladies!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Good Morning all.

I finally got batteries for my digital scale and it was up not quite 3 pounds from what the old fashioned one says - I knew there might be a disscrepency - but the great news is I am still down!

I am MOTIVATED to get to that darn 5 pound mark by Monday!

I have been up to my ears in cleaning, packing and doctor appt's with Baylor.

He pulled his MCL on Wednesday night chasing the dog and fell on the ice - then yesterday a one hour eye doctor check up turned into a 3 plus hour deal due to needing glasses and contacts.

That darn wisdom tooth is still killing me so soup for the next few days again.

The oral surgeon is out of town now and then I will be out of town so will be getting extracted when I get back.

Dan is back this morning and we will work on the new template.

#1  Again - please post your weight loss etc...here on monday.

#2  I cleared out a ton of P'M's so with the numbers of Castaway's we have now - I should be able to handle getting your actual weight sent to me via pm.

So a vote please - I need a head count on who wants to send me their weight weekly here via a p.m. and who wants to do it via e-mail?

P.M. may be easier because you can just link and go here vs the hassle of e-mail but since the baord is monitored - I did not know if anyone had privacy concerns?

Let me know guys!!!

I will check in tonight!!! 

BE GREAT TO YOURSELF TODAY!!!!!!


----------



## luvsJack

PM is fine with me.   Actually I don't even mind posting it.  Because its going to be the last time I see that number anyway!!!!


I feel so much better this morning and so much more determined.  I haven't taken that walk yet. Its colder outside than I thought it would be, but sunny and beautiful!  Going to soak up some sun in a bit.

I need clothes for work.  So last night I walked all over the mall (must have been good for my legs, because they are sore this morning) looking for something that fit and looked semi decent on.  Well, apparently they don't make both in plus sizes.  I wanted some color to help improve the mood, not happening!  Everything was either in black or brown or looked like the print of one of the mu-mu's that the landlord's wife wore on Three's Company.  
I just can't see myself wearing print that makes me look bigger than I already am! 

Soooo, instead of getting depressed again I am more determined than ever to get this weight off.  NO EXCUSES. 


Dizneydawn:  I hope your tooth starts feeling better.  Nothing is worse than a toothache.   Hope it doesn't mess up your trip.

Gellybean:  Oh, wow!  Why, oh why would anyone keeping children have a heater down where they could reach it!   I am glad the burn wasn't too bad.

Anna114:  Welcome! 

Ancestry:  I have been seeing a lot about the no white flour and no sugar thing.  So, did you cut out only high fructose corn syrup or all sugar?   

With summer coming (and my garden AND THE SUN!! ), I can start making my own ketchup, spaghetti sauce and such; so I will be able control sugar content. 

And I am assuming you do eat whole wheat products?


----------



## Duchie

Hey all!

I'm a bit of a late-comer to this thread, but I'd like to join you castaways.  So without further delay, here's me:

First Name and Screen name:  Duchie, aka Barb
What your Goal Is for Fitness: I want to start with at least 50 pounds.  Also, this might sound odd, but waht I really want is to learn to like exercise.  I want to NOT dread working out, or do it just because I'm supposed to, but to do it because I think it's fun.  Weird, huh?
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:  All of them, but mostly pasta and baked goods.  So carbs maybe? 
Favorite Good Food for You:  Fruits mostly.
Favorite Form of Exercise:  Blech - none!  I do exercise, I just don't like it much.  I'm on the elliptical at least 5 days/week.  Walking is nice, and I do love to swim (but don't really have a place I can do it consistently.)
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  I just want to be able to say that I did it.  I didn't let this beat me.  Next Feb. we're going to Disneyland and I think it would be great to look good in those pictures.
Family: DH of 15 years, 3 kiddos (DS 13, DD11, and DS 10), 2 cats and one big ol' dog.

I haven't read this whole thread but I'm hoping to get caught up soon.  I've noticed several other folks from Central Texas on here and you can add me to the list.  I'm in Cedar Park, which is where the new Schlitterbahn water park will be in a couple of years.  So I figure I've got 2 years to get in shape for it, right?

I started WW about 3 weeks ago, so that's how I'm hoping to get this weight off.  I've been following the program pretty strictly - staying within my points for the day or somtimes having 1 or 2 left over and not using the weekly points or the activity points.  Even with that, I'm not seeing much in the way of results.  So I'm bummed at the moment.

So I will be right here following along with all of you ladies (and 1 guy, right?)  I can sometimes get lazy about posting but I promise to try to do better.

Howdy!


----------



## luvsJack

Duchie said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I'm a bit of a late-comer to this thread, but I'd like to join you castaways.  So without further delay, here's me:
> 
> First Name and Screen name:  Duchie, aka Barb
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: I want to start with at least 50 pounds.  Also, this might sound odd, but waht I really want is to learn to like exercise.  I want to NOT dread working out, or do it just because I'm supposed to, but to do it because I think it's fun.  Weird, huh?
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:  All of them, but mostly pasta and baked goods.  So carbs maybe?
> Favorite Good Food for You:  Fruits mostly.
> Favorite Form of Exercise:  Blech - none!  I do exercise, I just don't like it much.  I'm on the elliptical at least 5 days/week.  Walking is nice, and I do love to swim (but don't really have a place I can do it consistently.)
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  I just want to be able to say that I did it.  I didn't let this beat me.  Next Feb. we're going to Disneyland and I think it would be great to look good in those pictures.
> Family: DH of 15 years, 3 kiddos (DS 13, DD11, and DS 10), 2 cats and one big ol' dog.
> 
> I haven't read this whole thread but I'm hoping to get caught up soon.  I've noticed several other folks from Central Texas on here and you can add me to the list.  I'm in Cedar Park, which is where the new Schlitterbahn water park will be in a couple of years.  So I figure I've got 2 years to get in shape for it, right?
> 
> I started WW about 3 weeks ago, so that's how I'm hoping to get this weight off.  I've been following the program pretty strictly - staying within my points for the day or somtimes having 1 or 2 left over and not using the weekly points or the activity points.  Even with that, I'm not seeing much in the way of results.  So I'm bummed at the moment.
> 
> So I will be right here following along with all of you ladies (and 1 guy, right?)  I can sometimes get lazy about posting but I promise to try to do better.
> 
> Howdy!



Welcome!    
 When I was on WW one of the program ladies told me that if I wasn't having success staying right on points to try adding in a few of the weekly points in (like 3 or 4 a day or something) for a day or two and see if that would help.  That would only be like one extra food item so not sure if it would really make that much difference:, but may be worth a try.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

luvsJack said:


> I need clothes for work.  So last night I walked all over the mall (must have been good for my legs, because they are sore this morning) looking for something that fit and looked semi decent on.  Well, apparently they don't make both in plus sizes.  I wanted some color to help improve the mood, not happening!  Everything was either in black or brown or looked like the print of one of the mu-mu's that the landlord's wife wore on Three's Company.
> I just can't see myself wearing print that makes me look bigger than I already am!



If you are still looking for some nice plus size clothes - try catherines.com and womanwithin.com.  I have found some great stuff from both of them - fumn colors and no 3's Company prints!


----------



## luvsJack

Stacybaeasm said:


> If you are still looking for some nice plus size clothes - try catherines.com and womanwithin.com.  I have found some great stuff from both of them - fumn colors and no 3's Company prints!



Thanks!  I did buy a couple of tops but still need some pants.  I have shopped in Catherine's but not online.  I will check both of those out today.


----------



## gellybean

Duchie said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I'm a bit of a late-comer to this thread, but I'd like to join you castaways.  So without further delay, here's me:
> 
> First Name and Screen name:  Duchie, aka Barb
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: I want to start with at least 50 pounds.  Also, this might sound odd, but waht I really want is to learn to like exercise.  I want to NOT dread working out, or do it just because I'm supposed to, but to do it because I think it's fun.  Weird, huh?
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:  All of them, but mostly pasta and baked goods.  So carbs maybe?
> Favorite Good Food for You:  Fruits mostly.
> Favorite Form of Exercise:  Blech - none!  I do exercise, I just don't like it much.  I'm on the elliptical at least 5 days/week.  Walking is nice, and I do love to swim (but don't really have a place I can do it consistently.)
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  I just want to be able to say that I did it.  I didn't let this beat me.  Next Feb. we're going to Disneyland and I think it would be great to look good in those pictures.
> Family: DH of 15 years, 3 kiddos (DS 13, DD11, and DS 10), 2 cats and one big ol' dog.
> 
> I haven't read this whole thread but I'm hoping to get caught up soon.  I've noticed several other folks from Central Texas on here and you can add me to the list.  I'm in Cedar Park, which is where the new Schlitterbahn water park will be in a couple of years.  So I figure I've got 2 years to get in shape for it, right?
> 
> I started WW about 3 weeks ago, so that's how I'm hoping to get this weight off.  I've been following the program pretty strictly - staying within my points for the day or somtimes having 1 or 2 left over and not using the weekly points or the activity points.  Even with that, I'm not seeing much in the way of results.  So I'm bummed at the moment.
> 
> So I will be right here following along with all of you ladies (and 1 guy, right?)  I can sometimes get lazy about posting but I promise to try to do better.
> 
> Howdy!



 aboard!!

I'm one of the Central Texas ones!! I'm in Pflugerville. or Flufferville as I like to call it.   Long story! 

I too am using the opening of the Schlitterbahn as additional motivation! Would love to get a summer pass and feel good about walking around without a tshirt on over my suit!

Hang in there with WW! I agree with pp about trying to add in a few more points. When I double tracked ww and on daily plate, I was maxed out on points after only consuming 1000-1100 cals!  I think for me the problem was how much fat I was eating.  Fat will drive up the points value. So maybe double track for a day and see where your points are falling calorie wise!! HTH!! Wouldn't it be nice to find out you weren't eating ENOUGH??


----------



## Duchie

stitchfan23 said:


> Where would I go.  Probably Scotland and be able to climb the highlands and especially the dang hill up to Edinburgh Castle.  This hill just about killed me 3 years ago.  I had to rest numerous times and felt really silly as everyone just kept passing me.  As to what I would be wearing well it would depend on the weather!



Ok, so in my catching up on reading the posts in this thread....

We just went to Scotland this past Summer.  Are you talking about those stairs that lead from the bus station up to the Royal Mile?  Those were KILLER!  We also went to Dunnottar castle.  It's kind of out on this cliff and you have to walk down these really steep stairs to get there.  Wasn't so bad until I realized we'd have to walk back UP them to get to the car.    I thought I was in OK shape until I did that.  My knees told me otherwise


----------



## Jasperann

Hey all...  I'm hopping to make it back on here after work.  But I'm not sure how that will go.  We leave in less than 24 hours for WDW! 

Welcome to all the new board posters.    Can't wait to get to know you all when I get back from vacation.

I have a -1 loss for the week!

I wish I had the time to reply to all the posts... but I have to leave for work in 10 minutes.  Hope everyone has a great week!  See you next on the 17th as long as we are home... could end up being the 18th.


----------



## ancestry

Dizneydawn said:


> So a vote please - I need a head count on who wants to send me their weight weekly here via a p.m. and who wants to do it via e-mail?
> 
> P.M. may be easier because you can just link and go here vs the hassle of e-mail but since the baord is monitored - I did not know if anyone had privacy concerns.



Doesn't matter to me. Whatever is easier for you.  I just appreciate you doing this for everyone!  

Did you ever get my email(s)?  I sent my info several times but I noticed that you posted you hadn't received it.


----------



## ancestry

luvsJack said:


> Ancestry:  I have been seeing a lot about the no white flour and no sugar thing.  So, did you cut out only high fructose corn syrup or all sugar?
> 
> And I am assuming you do eat whole wheat products?



I haven't cut out all sugar.  I try to minimize added sugar when possible but it is high fructose corn syrup that I have been told to eliminate.  Apparently HFCS messes with one's body chemistry and causes cravings and stops the feel of satisfaction.  I know Dr. Oz is one of the big believers in no HFCS but I was surprised when it was one of the things the personal trainer at the gym also mentioned.

I do whole wheat products but more importantly *whole grain* products.  I do eat pasta and bread but both are whole grain when I do.  

I also try to eat a high protein diet since I am doing a lot with weights but I don't like meat very much so that also proves to be interesting.  However whole grain products really help with the high fiber and high protein angles.


----------



## ancestry

Duchie said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I'm a bit of a late-comer to this thread, but I'd like to join you castaways.  So without further delay, here's me:
> 
> First Name and Screen name:  Duchie, aka Barb
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: I want to start with at least 50 pounds.  Also, this might sound odd, but waht I really want is to learn to like exercise.  I want to NOT dread working out, or do it just because I'm supposed to, but to do it because I think it's fun.  Weird, huh?
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:  All of them, but mostly pasta and baked goods.  So carbs maybe?
> Favorite Good Food for You:  Fruits mostly.
> Favorite Form of Exercise:  Blech - none!  I do exercise, I just don't like it much.  I'm on the elliptical at least 5 days/week.  Walking is nice, and I do love to swim (but don't really have a place I can do it consistently.)
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  I just want to be able to say that I did it.  I didn't let this beat me.  Next Feb. we're going to Disneyland and I think it would be great to look good in those pictures.
> Family: DH of 15 years, 3 kiddos (DS 13, DD11, and DS 10), 2 cats and one big ol' dog.
> 
> I haven't read this whole thread but I'm hoping to get caught up soon.  I've noticed several other folks from Central Texas on here and you can add me to the list.  I'm in Cedar Park, which is where the new Schlitterbahn water park will be in a couple of years.  So I figure I've got 2 years to get in shape for it, right?
> 
> I started WW about 3 weeks ago, so that's how I'm hoping to get this weight off.  I've been following the program pretty strictly - staying within my points for the day or somtimes having 1 or 2 left over and not using the weekly points or the activity points.  Even with that, I'm not seeing much in the way of results.  So I'm bummed at the moment.
> 
> So I will be right here following along with all of you ladies (and 1 guy, right?)  I can sometimes get lazy about posting but I promise to try to do better.
> 
> Howdy!




Welcome!  Glad to have you join us!  Good luck with WW.


----------



## luvsJack

ancestry said:


> I haven't cut out all sugar.  I try to minimize added sugar when possible but it is high fructose corn syrup that I have been told to eliminate.  Apparently HFCS messes with one's body chemistry and causes cravings and stops the feel of satisfaction.  I know Dr. Oz is one of the big believers in no HFCS but I was surprised when it was one of the things the personal trainer at the gym also mentioned.
> 
> I do whole wheat products but more importantly *whole grain* products.  I do eat pasta and bread but both are whole grain when I do.
> 
> I also try to eat a high protein diet since I am doing a lot with weights but I don't like meat very much so that also proves to be interesting.  However whole grain products really help with the high fiber and high protein angles.



that's interesting!  I may try at least limiting the amount of HFCS.  I do use mostly whole wheat products the only thing is pasta.  My family HATES ww pasta, so its hard to make spaghetti or something that is made in large batches.  I do buy the white pasta that has added calcium and fiber.  Everything else though is "nothing white".


----------



## stitchfan23

> We just went to Scotland this past Summer. Are you talking about those stairs that lead from the bus station up to the Royal Mile? Those were KILLER! We also went to Dunnottar castle. It's kind of out on this cliff and you have to walk down these really steep stairs to get there. Wasn't so bad until I realized we'd have to walk back UP them to get to the car.  I thought I was in OK shape until I did that. My knees told me otherwise



I know what stairs you are talking about but no this was just as road that lead up to the castle from Princess Street.  It was torture.  I have family in Scotland and just booked up to go in May (back a week from Disney and then to Scotland we go)  As with everything over there it is always uphill so hopefully I will do better this time.


----------



## Duchie

luvsJack said:


> Welcome!
> When I was on WW one of the program ladies told me that if I wasn't having success staying right on points to try adding in a few of the weekly points in (like 3 or 4 a day or something) for a day or two and see if that would help.  That would only be like one extra food item so not sure if it would really make that much difference:, but may be worth a try.



Thanks for the welcome   I think I may try doing it this way for this week and see how it goes.  I think one of my issues is that I'm a "saver", so I'll skimp on points throughout they day to make sure I don't run out, and then I wind up with a bunch at the end of the evening.  I'm still losing, but just not very fast.  Today I'm trying to remember to eat a little bit throughout the day.  We're having a splurge for dinner tonight (steak - YUM!) so I will still need to budget.  

I've read through the thread and I'm so impressed with all of you who are working out regularly.  My doctor said that I probably need to exercise for 1 hour every day.  EVERY DAY!?   Nevermind that I don't realy like it, I don't know that I could find 1 hour every single day.  I was about to go for a walk but then DH said he had to go to the hardware stor and I need to stay here with the kiddos.  Hopefully  he'll get back in time and I can get one in before I have to run off to the Cub Scout meeting.


----------



## Duchie

stitchfan23 said:


> I know what stairs you are talking about but no this was just as road that lead up to the castle from Princess Street.  It was torture.  I have family in Scotland and just booked up to go in May (back a week from Disney and then to Scotland we go)  As with everything over there it is always uphill so hopefully I will do better this time.



I have family there, too!  I wish we could go see them again but they are coming back to the States this Summer.  I'm just so grateful we took the opportunity to go there while we could.  Last year was a highly unusual 2-vacation year for us (WDW in Feb, and Scotland in July) so this year we're staying here and making everyone come to us LOL!


----------



## o2cre8

Believe it or not- still hanging around here- this site i mean.  Boy, did i do terrible this week.  Oh well.  i feel like calling Mondays, "Here We GO Again Monday".  truth is this is it.  i must try again.  really i have too much to do to really check out and utilize all the cool sites that pple posted.  So my latest idea is stay away from bread and pasta- that has to do something, even if it's just to force me to eat more vegies.

Some probs i noticed:

still not drinking enough water a day

hate the prep time that vegies require so i don't bother eating them

don't have good vegie recipes

how much can i loose in 3 weeks?  How can I get on to a loose weight really fast plan?......

oh well.  i'll be back tomorrow to post.  thanks again Dawn.............


----------



## MulanUSAF

o2cre8 said:


> Believe it or not- still hanging around here- this site i mean.  Boy, did i do terrible this week.  Oh well.  i feel like calling Mondays, "Here We GO Again Monday".  truth is this is it.  i must try again.  really i have too much to do to really check out and utilize all the cool sites that pple posted.  So my latest idea is stay away from bread and pasta- that has to do something, even if it's just to force me to eat more vegies.
> 
> Some probs i noticed:
> 
> still not drinking enough water a day
> 
> hate the prep time that vegies require so i don't bother eating them
> 
> don't have good vegie recipes
> 
> how much can i loose in 3 weeks?  How can I get on to a loose weight really fast plan?......
> 
> oh well.  i'll be back tomorrow to post.  thanks again Dawn.............



I also hate the prep work raw veggies require... but since I'm on a very limited carb diet, vegetables are one of my main fillers now.  I used to balk at buying prepared vegetables, like those bagged salads or frozen broccoli florets.  Now I buy them in bulk at Costco and find that it's a lot easier to cook/eat them if they are already prewashed and cut up.  Other stuff like celery, I cut them up and wash them the same day I get home from the grocery store, and put them in Ziplock containers with some filtered water so they stay fresh.  That way, I can have nice crunchy celery sticks any time during the week.  Same goes for baby carrots.  Other things like broccoli and cauliflower, I wash them and then cut it up at once, and put them in freezer bags.  Make sure you pat them dry before freezing, because wet ones will freeze together in one huge clump.  

Salads are now my main staple.  I would often grab a couple handfuls of baby greens from the 3 lb tub they come in, mix in a little balsamic vinaigrette with some nuts or cold rotisserie chicken and call it a meal.  I also like steamed vegetables with Mrs. Dash seasoning, so I just dump some frozen mixed vegetable blend onto a plate, put it on my steaming rack in the pot with some water and let it cook for about 15 minutes.  It's hot, filling and satisfying so I don't go looking for starchy foods.  I'm also discovering that cauliflower is a great substitute for potatoes.  I made roasted garlic cauliflower that even my 16 year old brother likes.  Here's the recipe:

Ingredients

2 tablespoons minced garlic
3 tablespoons olive oil
1 large head cauliflower, separated into florets
1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese
salt and black pepper to taste
1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley
Directions

Preheat the oven to 450 degrees F (220 degrees C). Grease a large casserole dish.
Place the olive oil and garlic in a large resealable bag. Add cauliflower, and shake to mix. Pour into the prepared casserole dish.
Bake for 25 minutes, stirring halfway through. Top with Parmesan cheese and parsley, and broil for 3 to 5 minutes, until golden brown.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Hey gang! 
Dawn- I'm fine either PM or email. I think I'd rather PM just cuz I'd probably remember it better.  I associate you with DIS more than email.

I did pretty good last week.  I got out walking every weekday.  I didn't do anything yesterday or today, but I think I ate okay.  I did go out to eat tonight.  Celebrated DD8's 9th b-day a couple days early.  So I had a salad (with crispy chicken) and about 2/3 of a cupcake.  It seemed so sweet to me after not eating much of that kind of food for a while!

We shall see what the scale says in the morning.  Might be gaining the PMS weight - UGH!


----------



## Leash

Dizneydawn said:


> So a vote please - I need a head count on who wants to send me their weight weekly here via a p.m. and who wants to do it via e-mail?
> 
> P.M. may be easier because you can just link and go here vs the hassle of e-mail but since the baord is monitored - I did not know if anyone had privacy concerns?
> 
> Let me know guys!!!
> 
> I will check in tonight!!!
> 
> BE GREAT TO YOURSELF TODAY!!!!!!



Sorry about your tooth, both my bottom ones are impacted and they get inflamed every now and then so I know how you feel.

I would prefer PM for sending our weekly number, it would be easier than email for me.


----------



## luvsJack

o2cre8 said:


> Believe it or not- still hanging around here- this site i mean.  Boy, did i do terrible this week.  Oh well.  i feel like calling Mondays, "Here We GO Again Monday".  truth is this is it.  i must try again.  really i have too much to do to really check out and utilize all the cool sites that pple posted.  So my latest idea is stay away from bread and pasta- that has to do something, even if it's just to force me to eat more vegies.
> 
> Some probs i noticed:
> 
> still not drinking enough water a day
> 
> hate the prep time that vegies require so i don't bother eating them
> 
> don't have good vegie recipes
> 
> how much can i loose in 3 weeks?  How can I get on to a loose weight really fast plan?......
> 
> oh well.  i'll be back tomorrow to post.  thanks again Dawn.............



I have some of those same problems.  We have eaten a certain way all of our lives and now BAM!  we want to make a change.  Its really hard to do.  

I have a 32 oz cup that sits on my desk.  When I get to work I fill it with ice and water and try to drink at least that every day.  I don't drink anything else but water.  I don't particularly like plain water so I have lots of little packets for flavoring it.  My fave is grape from Wal-Mart.  

I don't eat a lot of cooked veggies, mostly raw.  Baby carrots, celery, grape tomatoes and salad (I buy in tubs too).  Just grab and go.  

I don't know how much you can lose in 3 weeks, some people can lose a lot.  But don't go too low on calories.  Just up your exercise as much as you can for the 3 weeks and stay within healthy calorie range.  All the plans that say "lose X# pounds in X# weeks" usually still only come out to 2 or 3 pounds per week.  

(I say all this like I am sitting  here thin as a rail, but I'm not.  I know it because I have been doing it over and over.  Losing weight is hard, keeping it off is harder.  You just have to decide if what you want more, that favorite food or those smaller clothes or better health or that bikini or whatever your motivation is.  It is hard, but you CAN do this.  WE ALL CAN DO THIS!)


----------



## tiggerplus5

OMG!!!!  

-5.1  lbs.

I am still too sick to exercise.  I tried briefly over the weekend but still have this dry hacking cough.  I did move around a lot this weekend with housework and a new water leak in the porch roof. 

I didn't weigh in last week at all.  So this is a 2 week weight loss.  I'm thinking that even though I haven't exercised I am still making much better choices in my eating habits every day.  Even if I went out to eat a couple times.   Also, no PMS issues this week.  

I really can't wait to get back to exercising.  I'm going to try a slower paced walk at lunch today and see how I do.

I have to get to work but I was so excited that I lost weight I had to stop by.  Whoohoo!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

hi all 

down 2 for the first week in.

what HARD work this is! SO much thinking about not eating. 

I have a student teacher starting w/ me today, so I have to be careful to continue to focus on myself and not start to mindlessly eat again....

have a good week everyone! throw carbs at someone for me


----------



## Dizneydawn

MulanUSAF said:


> First time I read it, I was confused   Why would you want to send her MSG, as in monosodium glutamate?


You crack me up!!!


dislvr74 said:


> I'm feeling a little down and frustrated today. I have been eating all the right things, but the number on the scale is going up, up, up. ..... So anyway, I am coming here to vent instead of reaching for the junk food. Thanks for being here!


..The venting here is the best part!  You can talk vs eat your frustrations if you put your mind to it!

Can't wait to here how your race went!!


TB'sWidow said:


> Well I totally blew it today an I had burger king for dinner Whopper the works etc.I felt really run down and went for the quick fix now I feel BLAH!! also didn't make it to the gym for the last two days.I hope I can get back on track tomorrow.  Mary


You never blow it when you take knowledge from something!  Now you know the 20 minute food rush was not worth the crud after!


tiggerplus5 said:


> Hello  everyone,
> 
> I was MIA for over a week ??? I think.  I just got caught up with my reading.  I had to catch up on Dawn's Space mtn trip report first.


Glad you read there and glad you are back here!!!!


gellybean said:


> The gym peeps called the police and they were there in about 3 mins.
> 
> I'll probably laugh about it all tomorrow, but tonight, I just want to woller in a vat of chocolate.
> Stressful situations about kid is the worst!!!





Jasperann said:


> Whose ready to welcome a new day?  I am!  I found that I am a stress eater.  When I become stressed I eat... CARBS...  Where does that come from?
> I am going to do research on that and find out why carbs is the stress relief magic pill for even a few minutes...my guess it is the sugar rush...
> So on Wednesday the person that I had set up to house sit our animals while we were gone, told me that he couldn't do it after all...  I am so with you!  Yesterday same thing here - and most kids are gone for spring break we know....Thank God found someone!!
> 
> I found out that our fish tank in my sons room was overflowing, we have a sump on it and it auto fills... well some how the tank stopped draining into the sump, and of course the sump kept putting water into the tank and getting refilled...  It must have been doing it for a couple hours.  Ohhhh!  I am glad it happened before though!!!
> Ughhhh... I'm so ready for my vacation.
> Hope you have a great time and we will catch up when I get back!!





hanutedmansionmomma said:


> Maybe we should toss carbs AT our problems instead of eating them. Wouldn't that be funny!


Can they be hard Kaiser rolls though?  Or a stale baguette?  Maybe we can swing it like a baseball bat!  There are definitely a few people I could loose weight for while throwing carbs!!! 



luvsJack said:


> hopefully some sunshine and vit D will help my horrid mood.


Thanks for that reminder...I have not been taking my vitamin D!


stitchfan23 said:


> Poor guy couldn't get back to sleep but he did send me an edible arrangement today to say sorry so I guess either he is sorry or he is scared of me  Either way I will take the fruit.
> 
> Guess the hormones are running wild with us Skiny Island gals.


That was a great story!  Yeah he sent fruit not chocolate or you may have had to kill him!  This seems to have been a pretty stressful week for many of us!


Anna114 said:


> Well I guess it's time to join the party! I certainly know the trial and tribulations of fat vs skinny. I won't go into the whole sordid story.
> 6. Lost 41lbs since Dec. 2009 as of 3/4/10 I still have 34 lbs to go. By the by 25lbs were thanks to my hysterectomy in Dec. I'm not that good at losing weight lol.
> So tell us what you are doing to loose the weight?  Following any plan specifically?  That is awesome!!!





ancestry said:


> Here is a list of ramblings of things that I have learned about my body and weight loss over the past 2 weeks (and past 2 years).....
> 
> -I have to eat to lose weight.  It is difficult to get out of the mindset that less is better.  Less is not always better when it comes to weight loss.  I have to eat enough so my body doesn't think it is starving.  Finding that threshold has been a challenge but I think I finally have it figured out.
> TRACKING!  IF I DO NOT I EAT TOO MUCH OR TOO LITTLE!!!!
> -To eliminate all food cravings and binges I eliminated two items from my diet: High fructose corn syrup and white flour.  It is absolutely amazing how this has worked.  This has been a challenge because it is very hard to find any types of prepared food items that don't have one or the other of these two ingredients. The first 5 days of getting these out of my system were a NIGHTMARE but I have had absolutely no more food cravings (especially junk food cravings) once I eliminated them.
> We have ditched the HFCS but really need to kick it in gear with the white flour - I buy mostly whole grain things for pasta etc already...but what snack items (crackers etc.) have you found you like?  This is why I think posting our food is so helpful besides accountability - we can get great ideas from one another meal wise!!!
> 
> -Raw almonds are my friend.  Raw almonds have become my quick go to snack if I need something to hold me until my next meal.  8-10 almonds completely take my hunger away (after about 10-15 minutes) and also help to level out my blood sugar (I tend to be hypoglycemic).
> Another tip I know and do not put in practice!!
> Does anyone have any other tips or statements about things they have learned that works for them?  I'd be interested in hearing about what works (or perhaps) doesn't work for you.


Drink water...all day.  1/2 your body weight a day is goal - even if that means you drain Shamu's aquarium!


Jasperann said:


> - I also learned if I'm not tracking my calories that I don't lose weight.
> Amen!
> - If I am tracking and I input the calories before I eat what ever it is then I am more likely not to eat it if it is to many.
> Double amen!





luvsJack said:


> If you need something to get you motivated:  go shopping!   Nothing like looking at the clothes I WANT to wear and trying on the clothes I HAVE to wear to get me motivated!  I HATE shopping for plus size clothes.  And now  I just get so mad at myself because I was in a 10/12 and gained right back up.  Now I am in a bigger size that ever!


I am with you.  I only have myself to blame as well which sucks! 


luvsJack said:


> PM is fine with me.   Actually I don't even mind posting it.  Because its going to be the last time I see that number anyway!!!!
> 
> Great attitude!!!
> Everything was either in black or brown or looked like the print of one of the mu-mu's that the landlord's wife wore on Three's Company.








Thought we could all use a laugh this morning!!!


Duchie said:


> Hey all!


Glad you are here!!!


Stacybaeasm said:


> If you are still looking for some nice plus size clothes - try catherines.


I also get a ton of clothes from some great thrift stores here - then I do not have to feel bad when I loose weight next month and can shop again!!!


Duchie said:


> We just went to Scotland this past Summer.  Are you talking about those stairs that lead from the bus station up to the Royal Mile?


Ireland has the same type of killer cliffs.  More stairs than I ever want to walk again!  Makes the water parks at Disney seem like house stairs!



ancestry said:


> Did you ever get my email(s)?  I sent my info several times but I noticed that you posted you hadn't received it.


I will double check them!!



stitchfan23 said:


> I have family in Scotland and just booked up to go in May (back a week from Disney and then to Scotland we go)


That is my dream life!!!! 52 weeks a year - travel half of them!!!  I should have been a gypsie!


MulanUSAF said:


> I also hate the prep work raw veggies require... but since I'm on a very limited carb diet, vegetables are one of my main fillers now.
> 
> There are some great kitchen gadgets that help prep work - Tupperware has a quick chef that cuts in seconds a whole bag of carrots etc - so if you need them for stirfry it is awesome!  4 cup capacity.
> I made roasted garlic cauliflower that even my 16 year old brother likes.  Here's the recipe:
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> 2 tablespoons minced garlic
> 3 tablespoons olive oil
> 1 large head cauliflower, separated into florets
> 1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese
> salt and black pepper to taste
> 1 tablespoon chopped fresh parsley
> Directions
> 
> Preheat the oven to 450 degrees F (220 degrees C). Grease a large casserole dish.
> Place the olive oil and garlic in a large resealable bag. Add cauliflower, and shake to mix. Pour into the prepared casserole dish.
> Bake for 25 minutes, stirring halfway through. Top with Parmesan cheese and parsley, and broil for 3 to 5 minutes, until golden brown.


Totally trying this!!!!  Post more recipes guys!!!!


tiggerplus5 said:


> OMG!!!!
> 
> -5.1  lbs.
> Yeah for you!!!





hanutedmansionmomma said:


> hi all
> 
> down 2 for the first week in.
> Whoo HOOO!!!!


----------



## ski_mom

Hi again!

I'm down 6 pounds this week!!

That seems like a lot, but this is the 3rd week since I joined and my past 2 weekends have been BAD for my eating, so I think I never showed my true loss for the week on Monday.  We usually eat at my in-laws on Sunday evenings and she is a "down-home" cook.  Nothing low fat or low anything!  

Last night, the kids and I ate at home, so I ate a sensible meal.  So, although 6 pounds seems like a lot, over the 3 weeks, I think it's just a 6.5 pound total loss, which is just about right.

That's the good news for my week.  -  The bad news is that I went to my doctor for the first time in about 4-5 years last Wednesday.  I got a letter in the mail that they were updating their office to paperless and that if I wanted to be kept in the system I needed to make an appointment.  I could also have my records forwarded if I was going somewhere else (which I hadn't been).  

Anyway, I went and I have high blood pressure (like 150 over 110)  and had to go on medicine.  So, now I have another reason to lose all this weight - to get off the medicine.  I've never been a "doctoring" kind of person and I definately don't want to be tied to these pills for the rest of my life if I don't have to.  (Which I know I wouldn't have to if I'd lose all this weight).

Tomorrow I'm getting my blood work checked to see if I have any other bad things lurking that I know nothing about, so I hope to have good news with that test.

I'll pm you with my total weight now and if I see on this thread that you would rather have it emailed, I'll send it that way too.  Thanks for taking care of all the details!  I'm sure it's lots of work and we all appreciate it !


----------



## Dizneydawn

Good Morning everyone!!!!

*Please send me a PM here for your actual Monday weight! * 


Thank you to those who have!  It is a ton easier to do this!  Dealing with 2 numbers (beginning and ending) vs weekly totals and adding them and making sure they match and and and...blah!!!


We leave Wednesday at 1 p.m. at the latest!  I cannot promise I will be here a ton before and I am sorry for being behind complimenting and commiserating with all of you...just soooo much to get done to be gone for 13 days!  Plus all the regular stuff!


So again...POST HERE YOUR WEEKLY LOSS/GAIN/SAME just for extra cheer or support and then all numbers need to be to me via pm by Monday night and I will post on Tuesday the totals!!!  I think we have more palm trees to get out!!!  Anyone ready for their second pic in their siggie????


----------



## Stacybaeasm

-.06

Well, I'm down but not a lot.  I was actually down a lot more when I checked on Saturday but I spent all day Saturday and Sunday drinking juice to help with the bronchitus so no water plus juice (with many calories) equals not so big a loss.  But, I'm still down so I will take that.  I hope everyone has a great weigh in and we're off on week 4!!!


----------



## stitchfan23

Guess I had a bad week +2lbs.  Didn't think I was doing anything different from the last few weeks (I did start exercising so maybe that has something to do with it) but this is another week and I am just going to try harder.  Maybe this is the wakeup call I needed as it seemed too easy (not really easy but you know what I mean).


Have a great trip Dawn.


----------



## Duchie

ski_mom said:


> Hi again!
> 
> I'm down 6 pounds this week!!
> 
> That seems like a lot, but this is the 3rd week since I joined and my past 2 weekends have been BAD for my eating, so I think I never showed my true loss for the week on Monday.  We usually eat at my in-laws on Sunday evenings and she is a "down-home" cook.  Nothing low fat or low anything!
> 
> Last night, the kids and I ate at home, so I ate a sensible meal.  So, although 6 pounds seems like a lot, over the 3 weeks, I think it's just a 6.5 pound total loss, which is just about right.
> 
> That's the good news for my week.  -  The bad news is that I went to my doctor for the first time in about 4-5 years last Wednesday.  I got a letter in the mail that they were updating their office to paperless and that if I wanted to be kept in the system I needed to make an appointment.  I could also have my records forwarded if I was going somewhere else (which I hadn't been).
> 
> Anyway, I went and I have high blood pressure (like 150 over 110)  and had to go on medicine.  So, now I have another reason to lose all this weight - to get off the medicine.  I've never been a "doctoring" kind of person and I definately don't want to be tied to these pills for the rest of my life if I don't have to.  (Which I know I wouldn't have to if I'd lose all this weight).
> 
> Tomorrow I'm getting my blood work checked to see if I have any other bad things lurking that I know nothing about, so I hope to have good news with that test.
> 
> I'll pm you with my total weight now and if I see on this thread that you would rather have it emailed, I'll send it that way too.  Thanks for taking care of all the details!  I'm sure it's lots of work and we all appreciate it !



Nice job this week!  Good luck with the blood work stuff.  I know you don't want to be on medicine, but better to know about it and be able to address the issues versus not knowing and something really bad happening.



Dizneydawn said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!!
> 
> *Please send me a PM here for your actual Monday weight! *
> 
> 
> Thank you to those who have!  It is a ton easier to do this!  Dealing with 2 numbers (beginning and ending) vs weekly totals and adding them and making sure they match and and and...blah!!!
> 
> 
> We leave Wednesday at 1 p.m. at the latest!  I cannot promise I will be here a ton before and I am sorry for being behind complimenting and commiserating with all of you...just soooo much to get done to be gone for 13 days!  Plus all the regular stuff!
> 
> 
> So again...POST HERE YOUR WEEKLY LOSS/GAIN/SAME just for extra cheer or support and then all numbers need to be to me via pm by Monday night and I will post on Tuesday the totals!!!  I think we have more palm trees to get out!!!  Anyone ready for their second pic in their siggie????



Hope you have a great time on vacation (13 days - WOW!)  I tried to send you an email but it got bounced back to me  but I did send it in a PM.



Stacybaeasm said:


> -.06
> 
> Well, I'm down but not a lot.  I was actually down a lot more when I checked on Saturday but I spent all day Saturday and Sunday drinking juice to help with the bronchitus so no water plus juice (with many calories) equals not so big a loss.  But, I'm still down so I will take that.  I hope everyone has a great weigh in and we're off on week 4!!!



I'm sorry you're still feeling bad.  We've got some kind of crud floating around the house - both DSs have had it and now DH's got it.  I hope it skips me!



stitchfan23 said:


> Guess I had a bad week +2lbs.  Didn't think I was doing anything different from the last few weeks (I did start exercising so maybe that has something to do with it) but this is another week and I am just going to try harder.  Maybe this is the wakeup call I needed as it seemed too easy (not really easy but you know what I mean).
> 
> 
> Have a great trip Dawn.



 I do know what you mean.  

As for me:

 -0.5 

Another slow week for me, but it's still a loss so I'm trying not to be discouraged.  This week I'm going to try eating all of my points every day, eating throughout the day (rather than all in the evening), and maybe using some of the weekly allowance points on a couple of days.

I have to say that you guys inspired me.  After reading about all of you who are going to the gym, I decided to try a harder program on the elliptical this morning.  It totally kicked my butt, but I did it.  It will be interesting to see how many days I can do it this week.

I've got a question about water.  I've always heard that you should drink lots of water (and I do).  But why?  What is the reason behind this?  And does it have to be water?  Is Crystal Lite OK?  (I will say that when we make Crystal Lite here, we use a 1 gallon pitcher and only 1 of those little cups.  We find it's too strong if we use 2 cups/gallon.)  And how does diet Coke fit into that equation?  I mean, it's basically flavored fizzy water, right?


----------



## ancestry

-2.5 pounds lost this week.  5 pounds total lost to date!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

-4 for the week!!!  YAY!

All that walking must have helped! As far as I can tell, that was the main difference, plus maybe drinking more water.  I have just been eating healthier choices and smaller amounts of food generally.  I wanted to track at least what I was eating, but haven't counted calories.  I'm a bit too lazy for that.  I knew that I had to up the exercise because I didn't do much of anything previously.

I'll PM you Dawn.  Hope all your packing etc. goes smoothly for a great trip!


----------



## TB'sWidow

Well I'm down another -1 slow going which is best I guess. have a good trip Dawn and thanks again. Mary


----------



## Dizneydawn

Duchie and everybody - here si a great article on water and how much and why from an article I found:

Why You Need to Drink Water
Your body is estimated to be about 60 to 70 percent water. Blood is mostly water, and your muscles, lungs, and brain all contain a lot of water. Your body needs water to regulate body temperature and to provide the means for nutrients to travel to all your organs. Water also transports oxygen to your cells, removes waste, and protects your joints and organs. 
Signs of Dehydration
You lose water through urination, respiration, and by sweating. If you are very active, you lose more water than if you are sedentary. Diuretics such as caffeine pills and alcohol result in the need to drink more water because they trick your body into thinking you have more water than we need.
Symptoms of mild dehydration include chronic pains in joints and muscles,lower back pain, headaches and constipation. A strong odor to your urine, along with a yellow or amber color indicates that you may not be getting enough water. Note that riboflavin, a B Vitamin, will make your urine bright yellow. Thirst is an obvious sign of dehydration and in fact, you need water long before you feel thirsty. 

How Much Water do You Need to Drink?
A good estimate is to take your body weight in pounds and divide that number in half. That gives you the number of ounces of water per day that you need to drink. For example, if you weigh 160 pounds, you should drink at least 80 ounces of water per day. If you exercise you should drink another eight ounce glass of water for every 20 minutes you are active. If you drink alcohol, you should drink at least an equal amount of water. When you are traveling on an airplane, it is good to drink eight ounces of water for every hour you are on board the plane. If you live in an arid climate, you should add another two servings per day. As you can see, your daily need for water can add up to quite a lot. 
Twenty percent of your water need will come from the foods you eat. The rest of your water need should come from the beverages you drink. Water is the best choice. Sodas have a lot of sugar in them, so if you drink sodas, you may take in more calories than you need. Herbal teas that aren't diuretic are fine. Sports drinks contain electrolytes and may be beneficial, just look out for added sugar and calories that you don't need. Juices are good because they have vitamins and nutrients.

Caffeinated beverages will also add to your daily water need. Even though caffeine is a diuretic, if you regularly consume caffeine, your body will regulate itself to that diuretic effect. 

Drink Enough Water
It may be difficult to drink enough water on a busy day. Be sure you have water handy at all times by keeping a bottle for water with you when you are working, traveling, or exercising. If you get bored with plain water, add a bit of lemon or lime for a touch of flavor. There are some brands of flavored water available, but watch for extra calories.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Here is a link to a CBS post about diet soda and why their experts feel it attributes to weigh gain and cravings:
www.cbsnews.com/stories/.../earlyshow/.../main2330142.shtml 

I also fgound that most people minus the chemicals in Crystal Light say that it can be even exchanged for water - most sources said dillute it much more than the directions.

The big issue is water is not altered.  Anytime we put things into our bodies that have chemicals - it is never as good for you as the original.  That being said, we all have to take steps with what we can handle and for some - this is better than a 24 pack of coke a week.


----------



## njtinkmom

Hi guys - congrats to all who have lost, maintained or at least tried to lose and maybe weren't as successful as they hoped to be.  Be happy knowing that you are making a conscious decision to change your way of life - that enough is a huge step!  Remember you did not gain that extra 10, 20, etc.... pounds overnight, and you are not going to lose it overnight as well! 

So I did brave the scale this morning and I lost a big 1.5 pounds.  Now I did not get that brave last week, so I am not sure when that came off, and now kind of wished I had followed thru last Monday.  So lesson learned - no matter how scary it may be I need to be truthful to myself and not skip a week!!

Have a great trip Dawn and thanks for everything.

Keep up the good work everyone!  

I do have 1 question - any suggestions on good snacks for hypoglycemics?  When my sugar crashes (which is when I am not paying attention to my body telling me to eat!) I then binge on sugar/salty/carbs because I am craving them.  I saw the idea about some almonds - I can't believe 8 little nuts would do the trick, but I will check it out.  Hey I have 8 nuts in my house but that does not seem to help with my wieghtloss!!


----------



## MulanUSAF

-1 this week  

As long as I keep up this trend, I should be good with both my weight and blood glucose level at my next check up in 10 weeks.  I am definitely eating a lot better than before, but had a lapse yesterday when I gave in to my cravings and had a Five Guys burger.  Oh well, at least I got a single, not a double.  I did do an extra half hour of exercise, and it made me feel like eating that burger is just not worth it.  Hopefully, this will keep me away from it next time.  

As far as my diet goes, I am cutting out sugar except for natural sugars like those in milk and fruits.  I am told I should keep my total sugar intake under 15g per day, and so far I've kept it under 10g per day for the past week.  I am not eating white bread or rice, but instead, I'm eating whole grain wraps and porridge made with grains.  Steel cut oatmeal is my new favorite, I like it a lot better than the Quaker oats.  My nutritionist urged me to try some grains I never had before, like quinoa and barley.  I guess I need to head to Whole Foods to find them.  Basically, whole grains cooked in their unprocessed form are lower in glycemic index and so they're the better carbohydrates to eat because they don't jack up your blood sugar rapidly.

Good job to everyone who are working on their weight management and winning!  Even if you don't have a minus sign in front of your number this week, don't give up and eventually you'll be doing the happy dance.


----------



## MulanUSAF

Since this is a DISNEY forum, I'll share this Pixar inspired recipe that I made over the weekend.  It was delicious with some whole grain pasta.






*Ratatouille*

Ingredients:
2 Tbsp. (30mL) Mrs. Dash® Tomato Basil Garlic Seasoning Blend (I used regular Mrs Dash but added some chopped basil and garlic to the dish)
2 Tbsp. (30mL) olive oil
1 cup (240mL) sliced onion
1 cup (240mL) sliced green bell pepper
1 cup (240mL) sliced red bell pepper
2 cups (480mL) sliced zucchini
2 cups (480mL) peeled, cubed eggplant
14.5 Oz. (406g) can diced tomatoes, undrained

Directions:
Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet.
Add onion, peppers, zucchini, and eggplant.
Cook over medium heat for 8 to 10 minutes or until vegetables are crisp-tender.
Sprinkle with Mrs. Dash® Tomato Basil Garlic.
Stir in tomatoes and cook over medium heat for 5 minutes or until heated thoroughly.

Makes 6 servings; 90 calories each serving with 10g of carbs, 3g of fiber, 2g of protein, 120mg of sodium and 5g of fat


----------



## luvsJack

I am up 3 lbs!!!!   

Remember the hormones I mentioned last week?  Between a few extra calories and some water retention------

This is my last week before our spring break (oh, the joys of working in education!!) and then I am taking off the next week--no vacation, just spring cleaning and getting the garden started (plus play time with my grandbaby!).  I have given myself a goal of losing as much as possible in the next 3 weeks.  So I am vamping up the exercise routine (I plan to exercise twice a day during those two weeks off) and being strict with my calories.    I am just looking at the 3 weeks because its a short amount of time and I figure I can do anything for 3 weeks!   Then I will set another goal after that.


----------



## Dizneydawn

*Keep the actual weights coming in via PM!!! We are down 38.8 so far and have a lot more entries to still get to!!!!

   *


----------



## Leash

Well not so good +2 for the week. I know part of it is that DH and I went to see Alice in Wonderland on Saturday so popcorn, an ICEE and cherry Coke added up. However I also think my darling Aunt Flo may be to blame, it has been less than a week since her last visit and she is back in town again and I can feel that I am having some side effects from that, such as I could barely button my jeans this morning. Ugh! So I will just concentrate on not giving in to temptation this week since I let some cravings get the better of me over the weekend (oh blue ICEE how I love thee) and drink plenty of water and hopefully that will make a difference.

Congrats to everyone for sticking with it!


----------



## Duchie

Dizneydawn said:


> Duchie and everybody - here si a great article on water and how much and why from an article I found:
> 
> Why You Need to Drink Water
> Your body is estimated to be about 60 to 70 percent water. Blood is mostly water, and your muscles, lungs, and brain all contain a lot of water. Your body needs water to regulate body temperature and to provide the means for nutrients to travel to all your organs. Water also transports oxygen to your cells, removes waste, and protects your joints and organs.
> Signs of Dehydration
> You lose water through urination, respiration, and by sweating. If you are very active, you lose more water than if you are sedentary. Diuretics such as caffeine pills and alcohol result in the need to drink more water because they trick your body into thinking you have more water than we need.
> Symptoms of mild dehydration include chronic pains in joints and muscles,lower back pain, headaches and constipation. A strong odor to your urine, along with a yellow or amber color indicates that you may not be getting enough water. Note that riboflavin, a B Vitamin, will make your urine bright yellow. Thirst is an obvious sign of dehydration and in fact, you need water long before you feel thirsty.
> 
> How Much Water do You Need to Drink?
> A good estimate is to take your body weight in pounds and divide that number in half. That gives you the number of ounces of water per day that you need to drink. For example, if you weigh 160 pounds, you should drink at least 80 ounces of water per day. If you exercise you should drink another eight ounce glass of water for every 20 minutes you are active. If you drink alcohol, you should drink at least an equal amount of water. When you are traveling on an airplane, it is good to drink eight ounces of water for every hour you are on board the plane. If you live in an arid climate, you should add another two servings per day. As you can see, your daily need for water can add up to quite a lot.
> Twenty percent of your water need will come from the foods you eat. The rest of your water need should come from the beverages you drink. Water is the best choice. Sodas have a lot of sugar in them, so if you drink sodas, you may take in more calories than you need. Herbal teas that aren't diuretic are fine. Sports drinks contain electrolytes and may be beneficial, just look out for added sugar and calories that you don't need. Juices are good because they have vitamins and nutrients.
> 
> Caffeinated beverages will also add to your daily water need. Even though caffeine is a diuretic, if you regularly consume caffeine, your body will regulate itself to that diuretic effect.
> 
> Drink Enough Water
> It may be difficult to drink enough water on a busy day. Be sure you have water handy at all times by keeping a bottle for water with you when you are working, traveling, or exercising. If you get bored with plain water, add a bit of lemon or lime for a touch of flavor. There are some brands of flavored water available, but watch for extra calories.



This is really helpful - thanks.  I'm drinking lots of water, but not THAT much   I might just float away if I drank all that.   The link to the CBS article didn't work for me, though.  It said the article could not be found.  I'll have to see if I can find it because Diet Coke is my nemesis.  I don't drink coffee or tea and avoid all drinks w/added sugar (no regular sodas, no Kool-Aid, etc.).  But I love me some Diet Coke!  And right now I've given up pretty much everything yummy (cakes, cookies, ice cream, sweets, etc.) so I'm just not ready to give up my Diet Coke yet.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Duchie said:


> This is really helpful - thanks.  I'm drinking lots of water, but not THAT much   I might just float away if I drank all that.   The link to the CBS article didn't work for me, though.  It said the article could not be found.  I'll have to see if I can find it because Diet Coke is my nemesis.  I don't drink coffee or tea and avoid all drinks w/added sugar (no regular sodas, no Kool-Aid, etc.).  But I love me some Diet Coke!  And right now I've given up pretty much everything yummy (cakes, cookies, ice cream, sweets, etc.) so I'm just not ready to give up my Diet Coke yet.



Oh how I understand you!  I used to be a diet coke addict - 2 plus liters a day easily.  I loved it and couldn't imagine living without.  Then, I got sick this summer and found out that I can't handle caffiene any more.   I lived on caffeine.  But, I found out that I can live without it easier than I can live with throwing up every time I drank a diet coke.  So, I quit cold turkey.  I still have an occassional non-caffinated soda, but I have cut back a LOT.  Indulge in one for me.  I miss it still!!!


----------



## littlepeppers

- 0.2lbs

Does that even count.  I wasn't good this week.  So I guess the fact that I didn't gain is good.


----------



## Duchie

Stacybaeasm said:


> Oh how I understand you!  I used to be a diet coke addict - 2 plus liters a day easily.  I loved it and couldn't imagine living without.  Then, I got sick this summer and found out that I can't handle caffiene any more.   I lived on caffeine.  But, I found out that I can live without it easier than I can live with throwing up every time I drank a diet coke.  So, I quit cold turkey.  I still have an occassional non-caffinated soda, but I have cut back a LOT.  Indulge in one for me.  I miss it still!!!



I usually drink 2 12 oz cans a day.  It's my only source of caffeine!  If I'm feeling droopy I'll sometimes have another one in the afternoon, but I usually try to avoid it after 4:00 so it doesn't keep me up at night.


----------



## PixiePlanner

Well, I am very disappointed in myself. I am +1.
I am not mad that I gained, I am mad that I ate, and I ate and I ate those wonderful golden Oreos until they were all gone. An entire package. I didn't share with my kids, I just wolfed them down myself. I was ticked at DH so, I went to the pantry and then the frig! I must say...I went grocery shopping this weekend and walked right by the Oreo display. I didn't care if they were free, I wasn't taking them home with me. I am realizing that I can't buy treats for DH & DS.


----------



## eliz991

I am down 4.4 this week - I am still up a little from where I started but most of the vacation and post-vacation weight is gone!  I just need to track better on the weekends, I have been a little lax in that area.  I'm eating okay, but I need to get to the computer and actually write it down.

DH and I did wii fit yesterday and the lunges really made my knee flare up.  My trainer thinks it is tendonitis maybe.  My next appointment with him isn't until Thursday so I may have to take a low exercise week to let it get better.  Normally I would at least do some cardio every day but we'll see.  If nothing else I can do upper body exercises.


----------



## gellybean

Dizneydawn said:


> Duchie and everybody - here si a great article on water and how much and why from an article I found:
> 
> Why You Need to Drink Water




Fabulous article Dawn!!!

I just wanted to add what a dietician told me way back when, regarding water intake.

She told us (our entire weight loss group) that if you burn fat, the fat  doesn't actually melt into nothing, it just detaches and floats in your system. You can't actually get rid of the fat until you flush it out of your system by drinking water. If you don't drink enough water, eventually the fat has no choice but to reattach!!  So you can't really get rid of fat, until you drink enough water to flush it out!

I thought it was interesting! 



MulanUSAF said:


> Since this is a DISNEY forum, I'll share this Pixar inspired recipe that I made over the weekend.  It was delicious with some whole grain pasta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ratatouille*
> 
> Ingredients:
> 2 Tbsp. (30mL) Mrs. Dash® Tomato Basil Garlic Seasoning Blend (I used regular Mrs Dash but added some chopped basil and garlic to the dish)
> 2 Tbsp. (30mL) olive oil
> 1 cup (240mL) sliced onion
> 1 cup (240mL) sliced green bell pepper
> 1 cup (240mL) sliced red bell pepper
> 2 cups (480mL) sliced zucchini
> 2 cups (480mL) peeled, cubed eggplant
> 14.5 Oz. (406g) can diced tomatoes, undrained
> 
> Directions:
> Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet.
> Add onion, peppers, zucchini, and eggplant.
> Cook over medium heat for 8 to 10 minutes or until vegetables are crisp-tender.
> Sprinkle with Mrs. Dash® Tomato Basil Garlic.
> Stir in tomatoes and cook over medium heat for 5 minutes or until heated thoroughly.
> 
> Makes 6 servings; 90 calories each serving with 10g of carbs, 3g of fiber, 2g of protein, 120mg of sodium and 5g of fat




Thank you so much for the great recipe!!!! You're doing so awesome with all the necessary changes to your diet for the diabetes!! 



Dizneydawn said:


> *Keep the actual weights coming in via PM!!! We are down 38.8 so far and have a lot more entries to still get to!!!!
> 
> *




      

WTG everyone!! Can't wait to see the final total after everyone checks in! 





Hang in there everyone that's struggling. I posted a gain the first week, too. Sometimes your body just has to take some time to figure out what's going on. I did a lot of research on cals in v. cals out. It sounds so simple and it can be, but figuring out accurately how much you burn in exercise and whether to eat those cals back or not was giving me a headache. 

I found an interesting article. There's no sourcing for it, but I thought it made some sense. I especially like the little blurb at the end about the Twinkies. 

http://www.missico.com/personal/tidbits/health/lose_weight_safely.htm

The link on there to the dietician's website is a good one to figure out how many cals you burn just living, like Dawn said the BMR or RMR (Basal or Resting Metabolic Rate) and then the site gives you advice on how to figure cals for losing 2 lbs a week. The general consensus on the LiveStrong message boards is that LiveStrong is very generous with their cals for daily intake and for burning via exercise. So I'll be tweaking mine some this week. I actually think I wasn't eating enough. I hate to risk a whole week and possibly gain weight playing around with my cals, but I need to find that sweet spot. 

That being said I did lose -1.4 this week, so maybe I've already hit my sweet spot.  

I do want to refine some things though. I'm deficiting way to much on days I'm working out if I believe the cals burned on Daily Plate. I'm gonna try to net 1800 cals a day, which will entail eating more on days I work out. 

It can all get really confusing!!

So proud of everyone for sticking with it lose, gain or maintain!


Jasperann and Dawn!!!!! I'm gonna miss y'all!!! Have a fabulous vacation!!!!!!!!!!! 

My sister has a stomach bug.  She doesn't get sick for years and gets sick twice in the 4 wks we've been working out. But I'm going up there anyway BY MYSELF! The time drags, but I can't let her not being able to go derail me! 


See you guys on the  If you get there before I do, save me a beach chair and order me one of those no cal pina coladas!!


----------



## GaRain

Is it too late to join in?


----------



## Dizneydawn

Dis Name	...		Name	...	Total Loss
Dizneydawn	...	Dawn	...	-2.2
Grumpyyoungguy	...		Dan	...	up 5.8
Stitchfan23	...		Heather	...	-5.4
Jasperann	...		Amy	...	...	-6.6
Stacybaeasm	...		Stacy	-4.3
MulanUSAF		...	Leen	-7
gellybean	...		Aimee		...-2.8
Leash		...	Alicia	...	-2
gbanshee	...		Gina	...	0
MNdisneygirl	...		Sheree	...	-3.5
dislvr74	...		Meghan	...	at Disney!
lonnieroonie		...	Erean	...	
luvsJack	...		Sharon	...	0
TB'sWidow		...	Mary	...		-4
tiggerplus5		...	Linda	...	-5.6
njtinkmom	...		Gina	...	-5
littlepeppers	...		Jennifer...-1.2	
PixiePlanner		...	Jessica	...	-2
acejka	...		Anna	...	
Shellabell		...	Michelle	...	-2.9
o2cre8	...			0
ski_mom	...		Becky	-6.5	...
eliz 991	...		Elizabeth	...	up 1.8
ancestry		...		-5
Hauntedmansionmommna	...			-2
Duchie	...			-0.5
Anna114	...			
Total Lost =68.5   
This was a ton easier this week - if I am off for anyone - please correct me now. - I did not have a few peoples weight - Hauntedmansionmomma, Anna14, acejka, loonieroonie and I think that is it minus a few who stopped posting a long time ago.  If someone would volunteer to send those ladies a hello and let them know we miss them here, I would totally appreciate it.

I have been making food all day for the trip, packing, paying bills and just last minute laundry etc.

Found a pet sitter!

I will stop by here before we go.  I will have internet access while gone and will send a tally list next week still.  Other than that - no promises!!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

GaRain said:


> Is it too late to join in?



Heck no!  Introduce yourself and jump in please!  We love everybody and love the more people to help each other out!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Team Goddess is home (or on the way) and we totally rocked the Princess Half Marathon!  WOO HOO!  Nine across the line!

For those of you who don't know who we are (Team Goddess), we are nine members of a WISH thread that Dawn started 2 years ago.  We have been hanging out together online all this time, losing weight and getting in shape.  A few months ago we decided it was time to step it up.  So we trained to run (and just FINISHED) a Half Marathon.  13.1 miles.  We all stayed together on property, raced together, park toured together, all of it.  It was one of the best experiences ever.

Good luck in your weight loss and fitness endeavors!  You can do it!


----------



## GaRain

Dizneydawn said:


> Heck no!  Introduce yourself and jump in please!  We love everybody and love the more people to help each other out!




Thanks - I think this is a GREAT idea.  Saw the thread link while reading your trip report!  I actually saw that you are about to head out and was really hoping our trips would overlap....but alas, they will not.  I head to Disney this Thursday evening and then I am home on Tuesday.  But hey, when you are driving through Atlanta, give me a wave!! 

I will introduce myself using your set of questions in my next post!!!

Lara


----------



## Dizneydawn

*Good Morning Everyone!*

I just wanted to say again to everybody how proud we all should be of the positive support we give one another and the fact that so many of have stayed through the first month.

There will be days and weeks and times that we may not be as successful as others here or as we want to be but the reason this group will keep lasting and keep growing stronger is because dedication to being the best. is not a straight shot.

It has taken us years of garbage to get to where we are and the weight and mental place of this weight or this health.  It has been countless turns at emotion and self sabotage and even ignorance or denial that was the culprit.

Years.

So forgive yourself for any lack of perfection you may have had, do not look just at your personal weight loss numbers but of us as a whole.  The person who has lost the most and the person who has lost the least is in the same struggle, just a different place.  The person who has a gym rat exploding out of them, is inside, made up of the same things that the exercise hater is.

Just in a different moment right now in their life.

None of us have the same life path to our jobs or our families and none of us have the same life experiences to get us to our weight or our struggle with it and our health.

I do not care if 10 of us weigh the exact same.  None of us will loose the same or exercise the same or even have the same ideal "goal" weight or body shape.

So this morning be very proud of what you have accomplished.  Even if it is simply being here, facing a number you do not like or food issues that still have their hold over you. 

*I appreciate every single one of you that are a Castaway.*

We have power in numbers.

We have support in our unity.

We will have success in our journey.

Your individual success is not based on what others do.

It is based on what you do and how much you love yourself when your want is stronger than your should.

So we had great success this first month.
*
WE HAVE LOST OVER 68 POUNDS!*

But more than that number, I hope you have lost a piece of you that beat yourself up over not being without flaws.

I pray you have lost the part of you that disliked the reflection in the mirror.

My goal for all of us is that we loose the self loathing, turn on the self loving and know that each of us is a valued member of this thread.
*
Skinny Island IS on the horizon and it will take a whole lot of oars in the water to get there.  None of you is not needed.*

Be great to yourself and your soul today.  Know the type of person you are to others here matter.  Believe you count whether you have lost 5 or 2 or even gained.

We are a flock of geese in the air.  Taking turns in the lead, helping pave the way for an easier ride for those in the back and never, ever, letting one of us loose our place because each of us HAS a place.  And without a single one of us here, the formation, the flock would be imperfect.

Together, we are perfect.


----------



## Dizneydawn

GaRain said:


> Thanks - I think this is a GREAT idea.  Saw the thread link while reading your trip report!  I actually saw that you are about to head out and was really hoping our trips would overlap....but alas, they will not.  I head to Disney this Thursday evening and then I am home on Tuesday.  But hey, when you are driving through Atlanta, give me a wave!!
> Will do!
> I will introduce myself using your set of questions in my next post!!!
> 
> Lara



I look forward to you being here!!


----------



## GaRain

First Name and Screen name:  Lara, GaRain
What your Goal Is for Fitness: I need to build some muscle to lose some fat, but my main goal is to get off the blood pressure meds!
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Mexican, that cheese dip is a killer!
Favorite Good Food for You: apples
Favorite Form of Exercise: treadmill or my WiiFit Plus
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  at least another 100 lbs
Family: mom, dad, neice, brother and others...

I started cutting down my portion sizes and not taking 2nds, and bought a Wii Fit about a year ago.  I have since lost 35 lbs, but still have a long way to go.  I just joined LA Fitness so that I can get some muscle building work  in with my aerobics.  
Thanks for this thread!  
I leave for Disney on Thursday - hoping to get up each morning to swim some laps and maybe do some yoga.  But I hope the Dole Whips are not the end of me!

Lara


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Dawn, Thank you for your inspiring words this morning.  I know I needed to hear them.  And I also want to thank everyone on this thread for being so supportive.  This is the most inspired I have been in years and it's because of everyone here.  I even bragged to my dad last night about how I'm doing and it's all because of the people here.  So thanks team.  We can rock this out!!!

And congrats to Team Goddess for the Princess marathon.  Maybe one day, years from now, that will be me!!


----------



## ancestry

Blech.  I really didn't want to go to the gym this morning because I *have* to go there this afternoon to take my youngest two to their swimming lessons.  So I FORCED myself to get off my booty and go for a walk.  I ended up walking 4.8 miles in 75 minutes with 1/2 of it being a fairly steep uphill climb.  I surprised at the workout I got.  I felt it just as much if not more that I do when I am working out at the gym.


----------



## ancestry

GaRain said:


> First Name and Screen name:  Lara, GaRain
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: I need to build some muscle to lose some fat, but my main goal is to get off the blood pressure meds!
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Mexican, that cheese dip is a killer!
> Favorite Good Food for You: apples
> Favorite Form of Exercise: treadmill or my WiiFit Plus
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  at least another 100 lbs
> Family: mom, dad, neice, brother and others...
> 
> I started cutting down my portion sizes and not taking 2nds, and bought a Wii Fit about a year ago.  I have since lost 35 lbs, but still have a long way to go.  I just joined LA Fitness so that I can get some muscle building work  in with my aerobics.
> Thanks for this thread!
> I leave for Disney on Thursday - hoping to get up each morning to swim some laps and maybe do some yoga.  But I hope the Dole Whips are not the end of me!
> 
> Lara



Welcome!    Glad to have you join us.  I'm so jealous that you get to leave for Disney on Thursday.  I still have a little over two months to go.  I hope you enjoy your vacation!


----------



## Duchie

GaRain said:


> First Name and Screen name:  Lara, GaRain
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: I need to build some muscle to lose some fat, but my main goal is to get off the blood pressure meds!
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Mexican, that cheese dip is a killer!
> Favorite Good Food for You: apples
> Favorite Form of Exercise: treadmill or my WiiFit Plus
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  at least another 100 lbs
> Family: mom, dad, neice, brother and others...
> 
> I started cutting down my portion sizes and not taking 2nds, and bought a Wii Fit about a year ago.  I have since lost 35 lbs, but still have a long way to go.  I just joined LA Fitness so that I can get some muscle building work  in with my aerobics.
> Thanks for this thread!
> I leave for Disney on Thursday - hoping to get up each morning to swim some laps and maybe do some yoga.  But I hope the Dole Whips are not the end of me!
> 
> Lara



Welcome aboard!  Glad to have you in our little group.  Enjoy your trip 



Stacybaeasm said:


> Dawn, Thank you for your inspiring words this morning.  I know I needed to hear them.  And I also want to thank everyone on this thread for being so supportive.  This is the most inspired I have been in years and it's because of everyone here.  I even bragged to my dad last night about how I'm doing and it's all because of the people here.  So thanks team.  We can rock this out!!!



You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

3DisneyKids said:


> Team Goddess is home (or on the way) and we totally rocked the Princess Half Marathon! WOO HOO! Nine across the line!
> 
> For those of you who don't know who we are (Team Goddess), we are nine members of a WISH thread that Dawn started 2 years ago. We have been hanging out together online all this time, losing weight and getting in shape. A few months ago we decided it was time to step it up. So we trained to run (and just FINISHED) a Half Marathon. 13.1 miles. We all stayed together on property, raced together, park toured together, all of it. It was one of the best experiences ever.
> 
> Good luck in your weight loss and fitness endeavors! You can do it!


 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!


Dawn - thanks for your inspiring words again today!! They really do help me stay motivated.  I hope you have a wonderful trip!!!  Safe travels!


----------



## OhioDisneyLover

As much as I hated it, I did manage to drag myself to weigh in yesterday.  I maintained.  No loss this week.


----------



## luvsJack

GaRain said:


> First Name and Screen name:  Lara, GaRain
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: I need to build some muscle to lose some fat, but my main goal is to get off the blood pressure meds!
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Mexican, that cheese dip is a killer!
> Favorite Good Food for You: apples
> Favorite Form of Exercise: treadmill or my WiiFit Plus
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  at least another 100 lbs
> Family: mom, dad, neice, brother and others...
> 
> I started cutting down my portion sizes and not taking 2nds, and bought a Wii Fit about a year ago.  I have since lost 35 lbs, but still have a long way to go.  I just joined LA Fitness so that I can get some muscle building work  in with my aerobics.
> Thanks for this thread!
> I leave for Disney on Thursday - hoping to get up each morning to swim some laps and maybe do some yoga.  But I hope the Dole Whips are not the end of me!
> 
> Lara



WELCOME!!    Have a wonderful time at Disney!  I have a full year to plan for our next trip (3/2011) so am really jealous of all those going now.  Even exercising at Disney is better than any where else!



Stacybaeasm said:


> Dawn, Thank you for your inspiring words this morning.  I know I needed to hear them.  And I also want to thank everyone on this thread for being so supportive.  This is the most inspired I have been in years and it's because of everyone here.  I even bragged to my dad last night about how I'm doing and it's all because of the people here.  So thanks team.  We can rock this out!!!
> 
> And congrats to Team Goddess for the Princess marathon.  Maybe one day, years from now, that will be me!!



  I thank you too Dawn!!!  So many times I have gotten to the place I am right now and then quit, but this group is keeping me inspired to keep going.    All the help and support is really what helps me to pick that salad for supper instead of the cheeseburger or to make me turn on the Wii for a workout or to go to the track to walk a mile or two.


----------



## eliz991

Dizneydawn said:


> *Good Morning Everyone!*
> 
> I just wanted to say again to everybody how proud we all should be of the positive support we give one another and the fact that so many of have stayed through the first month.
> 
> There will be days and weeks and times that we may not be as successful as others here or as we want to be but the reason this group will keep lasting and keep growing stronger is because dedication to being the best. is not a straight shot.
> 
> It has taken us years of garbage to get to where we are and the weight and mental place of this weight or this health.  It has been countless turns at emotion and self sabotage and even ignorance or denial that was the culprit.
> 
> Years.
> 
> So forgive yourself for any lack of perfection you may have had, do not look just at your personal weight loss numbers but of us as a whole.  The person who has lost the most and the person who has lost the least is in the same struggle, just a different place.  The person who has a gym rat exploding out of them, is inside, made up of the same things that the exercise hater is.
> 
> Just in a different moment right now in their life.
> 
> None of us have the same life path to our jobs or our families and none of us have the same life experiences to get us to our weight or our struggle with it and our health.
> 
> I do not care if 10 of us weigh the exact same.  None of us will loose the same or exercise the same or even have the same ideal "goal" weight or body shape.
> 
> So this morning be very proud of what you have accomplished.  Even if it is simply being here, facing a number you do not like or food issues that still have their hold over you.
> 
> *I appreciate every single one of you that are a Castaway.*
> 
> We have power in numbers.
> 
> We have support in our unity.
> 
> We will have success in our journey.
> 
> Your individual success is not based on what others do.
> 
> It is based on what you do and how much you love yourself when your want is stronger than your should.
> 
> So we had great success this first month.
> *
> WE HAVE LOST OVER 68 POUNDS!*
> 
> But more than that number, I hope you have lost a piece of you that beat yourself up over not being without flaws.
> 
> I pray you have lost the part of you that disliked the reflection in the mirror.
> 
> My goal for all of us is that we loose the self loathing, turn on the self loving and know that each of us is a valued member of this thread.
> *
> Skinny Island IS on the horizon and it will take a whole lot of oars in the water to get there.  None of you is not needed.*
> 
> Be great to yourself and your soul today.  Know the type of person you are to others here matter.  Believe you count whether you have lost 5 or 2 or even gained.
> 
> We are a flock of geese in the air.  Taking turns in the lead, helping pave the way for an easier ride for those in the back and never, ever, letting one of us loose our place because each of us HAS a place.  And without a single one of us here, the formation, the flock would be imperfect.
> 
> Together, we are perfect.



I usually don't like to quote long posts in their entirety but this one was just so great!  Thanks Dawn!   Together we will keep working at it until we all get to skinny island!


----------



## TB'sWidow

Thanks Dawn you are a great motivator. Mary


----------



## Anna114

I had a really good dieting life lesson this weekend. I haven't been out to eat in over 2 months, I kept my food within good portion control. I had everything that I wanted, finished my soup . My husband shared the appetizer and I saved my second piece of chicken and much of my spaghetti for my son's dinner the next night. I walked out not feeling stuffed and got on the scale today and didn't gain an ounce. I know I will have to be good this week but it's OK. I thought I was going to have to lose weight that I gained this weekend. Any new tips anyone has learned??


----------



## gellybean

68 POUNDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Unbelievable!!!!


       

Congratulations everyone!!! 

Dawn- you rock Miss Thang! Your words were just another layer of confirmation as to exactly why I need to be in THIS group!! Love the geese analogy!!  

We are all part of this journey but all have a different vehicle (our bodies) to use to get to our destination! Together we'll get there, but we may not get there at the same speed, and THAT'S OK! 

Don't get me wrong, the competitor in me is irked that I don't have a palm tree in my siggie yet!  BUT this is my journey. And when I get there, I will have earned it on my own, in my own time! And that will be even sweeter, to know that I deserve it because of something *I* did or didn't do, whichever the case may be!


 to GaRain! I love the rain!! GA is definitely a good place for it eh? We got caught in a heckuva rain storm on the way back from Savannah last summer. 

Congrats on your loss of 35 lbs already! Glad to have you here! 

On a personal note, I did make it to the gym last night sans sister. I really wasn't feeling the weights so much. Only did 15 mins of weight training when I should have done 30, BUT I got on the bike and got interested in House, which I knew I wasn't recording at home because of I had dumped it for Molly and Jason's Wedding.   
I ended up staying on the bike for 45 mins!!!  I've never stayed on that long. I had to stay to the end of House to find out what the correct diagnosis was!     And I bumped the resistance level up for more than half that ride! 

I may not go the gym tonight. I know, I know. But hubby's been out of town and depending on what time he gets home tonight, I may elect to stay home to get to see him for a bit. I may try to get to the gym early so it's a non-issue! Sister is still sick, so it's totally my call. 


Have a great day everyone!! Week 4!






PS I must have posted #500 last night because I am officially a DIS Veteran now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PixiePlanner

Anna114 said:


> I had a really good dieting life lesson this weekend. I haven't been out to eat in over 2 months, I kept my food within good portion control. I had everything that I wanted, finished my soup . My husband shared the appetizer and I saved my second piece of chicken and much of my spaghetti for my son's dinner the next night. I walked out not feeling stuffed and got on the scale today and didn't gain an ounce. I know I will have to be good this week but it's OK. I thought I was going to have to lose weight that I gained this weekend. Any new tips anyone has learned??



Congratulations on your victory! 

I love salad and so I try to order a side salad with my meals out. I always say no to croutons and go light on the cheese. I usually still end up scraping off half the cheese. Dressing on the side is a must. I want to control how much is on the food. I always finish my salad. My meal comes and I am not nearly as hungry as I was. If I am eating any kind of sandwich/burger type thing, I cut it in half and try to eat only half. When ordering takeout at work, I have started taking what I want to eat out of the container and putting it on a plate. The rest immediately goes in the frig for tomorrow. This has been a really good thing because I used to just sit and eat until I felt sick.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Tuesday nights are my downfall.  Last week, it was Olive Garden.  Last night, it was ice cream.  I ate a huge bowl of ice cream and didn't even enjoy it!  I went to the fridge to make my yogurt and frozen fruit smoothie when I remembered there was some ice cream left in the freezer.  I dished it out without really asking myself if I needed it and then sat on the sofa and ate it mindlessly.  I'm not even sure I really tasted it, just kept putting spoonfuls in my mouth.  When I finished, I looked at the bowl and spent the rest of the night feeling very guilty about the whole thing.  Not good, not good at all.

What I have learned from this is that I have no willpower over food once it is IN my house.  Had the ice cream not been in the freezer, I would have been very happy with my smoothie.  So, in the future, I have to NOT buy junk and bring it into my house.  Somehow, I can resist in the store but if I bring it home, it's all over.  Lesson learned.  Now I just have to stop feeling guilty about how I learned it.


----------



## stitchfan23

I know what you mean Stacy.  I don't really care for potato chips (ok maybe a few but that is it) and for some reason hubby brought a bag home last week and since I know they are in the house all I want to do is eat them.  I finally gave him the bag and told him that since he brought them into the house he was going to finish them off so that they were out of the house.  Of course he didn't argue.


----------



## AKASnowWhite

I just wanted to stop by and thank Dawn.  I am part of another thread that Dawn got rolling 2 years ago, and I just returned from WDW after running the Princess 1/2 Marathon with my fellow Goddesses!  It was, without doubt, one of the most fabulously wonderful weekends I've had in a long, long time.

We all met on Dawn's thread and truly have become great friends and supporters of each other.  Like so many things in life, many of our weight loss efforts have suffered ups and downs.  But the connections we've made have helped us all to endure.

I would encourage you all to stick with it.  Not only when things are going well for you, but also when they aren't.  Lean on each other.  You may be amazed at the things you can do with a little help from your friends! I know I am.

So Dawn...thank you.  And enjoy your trip!


----------



## HockeyKat

I couldn't agree more with AKASnowWhite.  I am another of the Team Goddess group.

If you had asked me last fall if if my 70-lb-overweight behind would be finishing a half marathon in March, I would have laughed right in your face.   But the support and training help and everything I got from the thread really inspired me to do it (25 lbs lighter, too!)!    Not only did I finish, I kicked that race's behind, and had a wonderful weekend with friends that I will never, ever forget.  

Just keep swimming, or as Walt would say, keep moving forward... it will all be worth it, I promise!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Word to both of the above posters!

You guys CAN do it.  We did it.  With a little help from our friends.   

And if you want to hop over to our thread, we are starting to post reports and pics of the week-end.  As the other member of Team Goddess, and my very dear friends have already said, it was a week-end that I will never forget.  So incredibly special.


----------



## dislvr74

I'm back! The princess half marathon was a blast and I'm so glad that I did it. My trip home was a bit of a nightmare as I ended up at a different airport due to fog and had to drive home (4 hours) in the middle of the night. But I made it and I'm back at work today after sleeping away yesterday.

I'm not weighing in until Monday because I knew the number would be ugly today and I just don't want to be discouraged. I need a few days to get rid of the travel water retention. I think I ate pretty well and I did burn a few calories running 13.1 miles . I'm hoping to show that I maintained my weight on Monday. My next goal is to get to 150 (about 6 pounds to lose) before my next half marathon on May 1st. 

I'm off to get caught up on your posts.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

dislvr74 said:


> I'm back! The princess half marathon was a blast and I'm so glad that I did it. My trip home was a bit of a nightmare as I ended up at a different airport due to fog and had to drive home (4 hours) in the middle of the night. But I made it and I'm back at work today after sleeping away yesterday.
> 
> I'm not weighing in until Monday because I knew the number would be ugly today and I just don't want to be discouraged. I need a few days to get rid of the travel water retention. I think I ate pretty well and I did burn a few calories running 13.1 miles . I'm hoping to show that I maintained my weight on Monday. My next goal is to get to 150 (about 6 pounds to lose) before my next half marathon on May 1st.
> 
> I'm off to get caught up on your posts.



Welcome back!!!  It sounds like the weekend was lots of fun.  Congrats on doing it.  I don't see that kind of thing in my future for a few years.


----------



## luvsJack

Wow.  Congrats to everyone who completed the marathon!    

Sounds like everyone had a great time!  

I hope to be in the shape to complete a marathon--right now I am having trouble completing a workout on the Wii---but I am getting there!!    Just like one of you said "Just keep moving forward".  One workout at a time!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

what inspirational messages from the Goddess Team! So nice to hear from folks who have broken through to the other side...

I have eaten too many calories in the last couple days. I feel like this is a pivotal day for me; this is the point where I either continue to eat too many and fall completely off the wagon, or get back on and things will come out even.

I'm pledging here to stay on track today. One day at a time!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## GaRain

Congrats to all of those who did the Princess Marathon!!  I think that should be my goal for this next year.  I am no runner by any means of the word!  but I think I need a goal to work towards....


----------



## Stacybaeasm

hanutedmansionmomma said:


> what inspirational messages from the Goddess Team! So nice to hear from folks who have broken through to the other side...
> 
> I have eaten too many calories in the last couple days. I feel like this is a pivotal day for me; this is the point where I either continue to eat too many and fall completely off the wagon, or get back on and things will come out even.
> 
> I'm pledging here to stay on track today. One day at a time!
> 
> Have a good day everyone



You can do it!!  Think one meal/snack at a time.  And don't keep kicking yourself for earlier in the week.  I've had a bad one too.  I did my mid-week weigh in today and I'm up 2 pounds.  Depressing, but not giving up.  You and I, together, can do this.  Drink some water, take a short walk, make one right meal choice, and we are back on track!!!  I believe in you!!!!


----------



## shellabell

Congratulations to all the half-marathoners. It is such an accomplishement I am having trouble this week food wise, thanks to my co-worker selling Helen Grace for her son Because of exercise I haven't gained so far this week, but I'll be glad when the sale ends!


----------



## eliz991

Congratulations to everyone who did the half-marathon!  I know I can't run one, but I would love to walk one sometime (knees - no running allowed).

Speaking of knees, I'm not holding out much hope for this week because my calorie burn has been WAY down.  I haven't been able to work out since I did some lunges on Sunday on the wii fit (only 10 per leg too!)  My knee seems to be getting worse, and I'm afraid I'm going to have to either go to the orthopedist or completely rest it for a couple of weeks more.   Without working out I have a hard time getting above 1800 calories burned which makes it tough to lose.


----------



## MulanUSAF

I also want to add my congratulations to all the half-marathon finishers!  Way to go!!!

This is something I would like to do at some point in the future.  I'm working on getting back in shape with the goal of running a 5K in May.  I am doing the couch to 5K plan (week 4) right now and I find it challenging, but not impossibly so.  If anyone else want to find out more about it, here is the link http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml  I downloaded an app on my iPod touch that tells me when to run and when to walk, it's really useful!


----------



## HockeyKat

Thanks to everyone!!

What I learned from this is that a) setting a goal is key, and b) you don't have to be a runner to train for a half marathon.   

I was not a runner when I agreed to do this.   I started training for this in January (at 34 yrs old and almost 220 lbs) and was able to mostly walk (only ran a little, like through MK and at the finish line) at a 14:34 pace.   I mostly worked on my walking pace and it really paid off.   I was doing 3 miles twice a week and a long walk/run on Saturdays - 6, 8, 10, then 6, 9, 11.5.  

That, 1 day of ice hockey a week, and 1200 calories from Jan 3rd - March 3rd, and I lost 25 lbs.   

You all CAN do this!!   I lurk here and can't wait to read your success stories!


----------



## gellybean

Hey all!

Just checking in!

Congrats to all the marathoners! 


I'm still here, still counting cals every day and working out!! Trying to really remind myself that I'm not supposed to lose weight this month since I've started weight training! It's really frustrating though!!



Hope everyone's having a great week! I'm trying to get my weekend plan together. I'll actually be out of town on weigh in day next week!! I may try to report from my blackberry cus my mom's house (where I'll be) doesn't have internet! 

I'll check back in tonight!


----------



## luvsJack

We have spring break coming up next week and I have a week off after that so 2 weeks of being at home.  Thats when I have to be my strictest about food!  

I am aiming for extra exercise and staying on the low end of my cal range.  I tend to eat a lot more when I am home, so I have to set a goal for these weeks and keep myself really busy!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Hey guys! I haven't been getting as much exercise this week - it's been raining so I couldn't walk on my lunch break!
But I have been eating well - not too much.  The scale is continuing going on its downward trend, so that makes me happy.  My tough time will be the next three days - weekends are hard for me.  Plus my DD9 is having a slumber party for her birthday.  Can you say junk food? I'm hoping I can get some extra exercise before and after that!


----------



## ancestry

gellybean said:


> I'm still here, still counting cals every day and working out!! Trying to really remind myself that I'm not supposed to lose weight this month since I've started weight training! It's really frustrating though!!



Just keep reminding yourself how quickly the weight will come off later once you build muscle.  Remember a pound of muscle burns A LOT more calories in a regular day than a pound of fat.  The weight training will really help to speed up your metabolism.


----------



## ancestry

luvsJack said:


> We have spring break coming up next week and I have a week off after that so 2 weeks of being at home.  Thats when I have to be my strictest about food!
> 
> I am aiming for extra exercise and staying on the low end of my cal range.  I tend to eat a lot more when I am home, so I have to set a goal for these weeks and keep myself really busy!



I am the same way.  I eat more when I am home too much and the sad part is I work from home.  I have had to make a great effort to stay busy and to ban myself from the kitchen during most of the day.


----------



## Duchie

So does anyone else here not do meat on Fridays during Lent?  Other than fish, what do you cook?  My kids don't really like fish that much but I've been making it on Fridays and telling them they had to at least try it (some days I got ga thumbs up, others not so much).  But tomorrow I'd really like to make something that is 1) healthy and 2) meat-free (eggs and fish are OK).


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

Stacybaeasm said:


> You can do it!!  Think one meal/snack at a time.  And don't keep kicking yourself for earlier in the week.  I've had a bad one too.  I did my mid-week weigh in today and I'm up 2 pounds.  Depressing, but not giving up.  You and I, together, can do this.  Drink some water, take a short walk, make one right meal choice, and we are back on track!!!  I believe in you!!!!




How was your day Stacy? Mine was pretty good.  So much easier to stay on track with other folks than by myself...you sound so positive, it's contagious



Duchie said:


> So does anyone else here not do meat on Fridays during Lent?  Other than fish, what do you cook?  My kids don't really like fish that much but I've been making it on Fridays and telling them they had to at least try it (some days I got ga thumbs up, others not so much).  But tomorrow I'd really like to make something that is 1) healthy and 2) meat-free (eggs and fish are OK).



How about mexicanish food - tortillas, beans, lettuce, cheese, tomatoes?  There's always the old standby...breakfast dinner


----------



## adsrtw

GaRain said:


> Congrats to all of those who did the Princess Marathon!!  I think that should be my goal for this next year.  I am no runner by any means of the word!  but I think I need a goal to work towards....



I'm not a runner either, but I did it!  Oh the stories and the tears.  I didn't run as much as I would have liked, but I pounded the pavement here and there on the course.


----------



## gellybean

luvsJack said:


> We have spring break coming up next week and I have a week off after that so 2 weeks of being at home.  Thats when I have to be my strictest about food!
> 
> I am aiming for extra exercise and staying on the low end of my cal range.  I tend to eat a lot more when I am home, so I have to set a goal for these weeks and keep myself really busy!



I'm in the same boat. Heading to my mom's with no internet access and no gym!!  I'm terrified. 

Going to try to make a plan!! Taking my ipod and my dog and his leash to walk with him! Or rather be pulled by him. Also taking my Calorie King book and my phone, so I can try to track calories. I've already asked my mom to please NOT fry chicken while we're there!!


I definitely eat more at home, too. Keeping busy is HUGE for me!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Hey guys! I haven't been getting as much exercise this week - it's been raining so I couldn't walk on my lunch break!
> But I have been eating well - not too much.  The scale is continuing going on its downward trend, so that makes me happy.  My tough time will be the next three days - weekends are hard for me.  Plus my DD9 is having a slumber party for her birthday.  Can you say junk food? I'm hoping I can get some extra exercise before and after that!



Sorry the weather hasn't been cooperating for you!  Good luck with the slumber party!! Thankfully my kids aren't to that age yet! I know I'd have a hard time resisting! 




ancestry said:


> Just keep reminding yourself how quickly the weight will come off later once you build muscle.  Remember a pound of muscle burns A LOT more calories in a regular day than a pound of fat.  The weight training will really help to speed up your metabolism.



I am trying to remind myself of that!! I just feel like I'm stumbling blindly sometimes! But I'm too chicken to hire a trainer! 

I'm hoping the weight training will build more, thus burn more and re-train my metabolism in the long run. I'll just feel better when I can see some results, be they on the scale or in the mirror!



ancestry said:


> I am the same way.  I eat more when I am home too much and the sad part is I work from home.  I have had to make a great effort to stay busy and to ban myself from the kitchen during most of the day.



I don't work from home but I'm a SAH mom. I totally get it. I have to be really careful to not just stand in front of the fridge/pantry all day. And the other issue I run into is if I run out of food at home, that's when I tend to order out or call for delivery. I've yet to find a heathly delivery option!







Worked out on a higher resistance level on the bike tonight, was trying for 45 mins but got a call to pick up DS2 38 mins into the workout --he needed a diaper change. Instead of going to change him and getting back on the bike for 7 more mins, we just called it a night. 

I'm just happy I've made it to the gym every night this week! I wanna make it to the gym 5 nights in a row for 4 weeks in a row, and then I attempt something more difficult aka scary than the bike. Or maybe not?  I'm getting pretty comfy on the bike. Gonna have to challenge myself at some point. But baby steps, right?


Happy nearly Friday everyone!


----------



## luvsJack

ancestry said:


> I am the same way.  I eat more when I am home too much and the sad part is I work from home.  I have had to make a great effort to stay busy and to ban myself from the kitchen during most of the day.



 That's one of the main reason I knew I couldn't work from home!  I would eat all day!     I already have a list of everything I want to get done in the next two weeks:  closets to clean, dd's room to re-organize and de-junk, cabinets to clean out, and dh is going to get the tiller going tomorrow to get my flower and veggie gardens started.   Plus I am planning to workout each morning and walk at least a mile each afternoon.  And the second week I will be keeping my grandbaby some too.  Its  more than I can actually get done but I have really need to stay busy, so I plan a lot and do as much as I can.


----------



## Anna114

Not my best week. Probably have a big goose egg on Monday. I've eaten out twice and had Corned beef and cabbage on another, so I could be doing a lot worse. However I stayed on the treadmill and extra 10 minutes today on the hopes I can possibly shed 1 lousy pound. Keep on keepin' on gang!


----------



## TB'sWidow

Hey everyone,i hope your weeks better than mine. I have developed a respitory infection which has totally derailed me this week. I'm trying to be good with eating but I have no energy to exercise.  Mary


----------



## gellybean

TB'sWidow said:


> Hey everyone,i hope your weeks better than mine. I have developed a respitory infection which has totally derailed me this week. I'm trying to be good with eating but I have no energy to exercise.  Mary



Hope you feel better soon!!!!!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

TB'sWidow said:


> Hey everyone,i hope your weeks better than mine. I have developed a respitory infection which has totally derailed me this week. I'm trying to be good with eating but I have no energy to exercise.  Mary



Feel better soon!

I have been bad this week.  I haven't worked out once and made poor choices for eating.  last night, I just ate popcorn for dinner.  Ok, it was airpopped so that helped a bit, but still - no nutrition there at all.  And tonight, I'm going to dinner and a movie with a friend.  I am pretty sure I am going to see a gain this week.    I just have to get back on the wagon and remember, this doesn't mean I'm going to fail in the long run.  Did you hear that self?  You are not giving up and not failing.  Pull it together!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

Stacybaeasm said:


> Feel better soon!
> 
> I have been bad this week.  I haven't worked out once and made poor choices for eating.  last night, I just ate popcorn for dinner.  Ok, it was airpopped so that helped a bit, but still - no nutrition there at all.  And tonight, I'm going to dinner and a movie with a friend.  I am pretty sure I am going to see a gain this week.    I just have to get back on the wagon and remember, this doesn't mean I'm going to fail in the long run.  Did you hear that self?  You are not giving up and not failing.  Pull it together!



You can do it Stacy!! Plan what you'll eat at dinner and just get a big 'ol diet coke for the movie. Just get through today, and I will too. We'll worry about tomorrow tomorrow...

We can't let the wagons get us down.


----------



## TB'sWidow

Stacybaeasm said:


> Feel better soon!
> 
> I have been bad this week.  I haven't worked out once and made poor choices for eating.  last night, I just ate popcorn for dinner.  Ok, it was airpopped so that helped a bit, but still - no nutrition there at all.  And tonight, I'm going to dinner and a movie with a friend.  I am pretty sure I am going to see a gain this week.    I just have to get back on the wagon and remember, this doesn't mean I'm going to fail in the long run.  Did you hear that self?  You are not giving up and not failing.  Pull it together!



Thanks stacy and enjoy yourself tonite. Pick yourself up an start over tomorrow. Don't beat yourself up!! that's what I'm gonna do if I ever feel better it seems I'm still in the worst of it.  Mary


----------



## MulanUSAF

I've been tracking my calories (keeping daily total under 1200) and exercising 5 out of the past 6 days.  However, my weight went up 1.5 lbs since about a week ago.    Maybe it's water?  I also noticed that my average morning fasting glucose was up about 10 points from the week before.  I haven't been eating differently from the previous weeks, so this is a bit puzzling.  I guess my body is adjusting to the new diet intake?


----------



## gellybean

MulanUSAF said:


> I've been tracking my calories (keeping daily total under 1200) and exercising 5 out of the past 6 days.  However, my weight went up 1.5 lbs since about a week ago.    Maybe it's water?  I also noticed that my average morning fasting glucose was up about 10 points from the week before.  I haven't been eating differently from the previous weeks, so this is a bit puzzling.  I guess my body is adjusting to the new diet intake?



Could be water, or your body thinking you're under attack and conserving or could be muscle mass increase.

I'm having the same issue. Been exercising 4-5 days a week for the last 4 weeks and maintaining an 1800 cals consumption each day, which for my weight is a 1000 cal a day deficit and the scale is not budging. I went up the first week and have lost maybe 2 lbs total for the entire month! It's really frustrating, I know! But eventually if we keep at it, our bodies are gonna give the fat up! Hang in there! 





On a personal update:

I went out to eat last night and was pretty dang proud of myself. I did go over my daily caloric intake for the day by about 80 cals when I took the exercise cals burned into account. The part I'm proud of is what I ordered/ate.
We went to Chili's, a restaurant I ate at frequently BW (Before WISH). I would have ordered in the past a chips and queso and salsa to share with 1 other person 900 cals/2, honey chipotle chicken crispers with fries and corn on the cob 1900 cals, and split a dessert between 2 people approx 1200-1600 cals/2. So total for that meal for my part would have been 3050 cals. 


FOR ONE MEAL! And sadly there were other restaurants that I would have wanted my OWN dessert. So I was easily consuming 4000+ cals on some of my eating out meals.


Last night I ordered the chips and salsa, no queso and shared them with my sister and DS2. 400 cals for the total order so I took 175 of those cals as my portion. We didn't finish the whole order and DS2 did eat some but definitely not a 3rd of them. Then I ordered their BBQ Grilled Chicken Salad. I did eat it with Ranch dressing but it was yummy and satisfying, which is important sometimes, too. I didn't finish the whole thing. The salad was 1060 cals, I accounted 950 for what I ate, because what I left on the plate was mainly lettuce and I omited the tomato pico de gallo from the entire salad. 

I was fine calorie wise at the point but my sweet tooth got the best of me. Instead of ordering a 1600 cals dessert from Chili's, we went to the frozen yogurt shop and I got fat free frozen yogurt. The sugar content wasn't fabulous but it was such a better alternative, I'm not beating myself up over it!! I had a hard time tracking this, I budgeted 440 cals for it, which may be way over or under! Don't know. I tried to hit the average on Daily Plate of all my options for frozen non fat yogurt.

All in all, I'm counting last night as a victory!! I deficited about 1500 cals for one meal!!  Next time I'll try to pick a frozen treat that has nutritional info available!

I'm leaving out of town tomorrow. I may post my weigh in tomorrow morning. Don't know yet. I'm scared to be away from my computer and the gym! But life can't be held in a little protected box! 

Hope everyone's weekend is going well!!! 


See ya on !


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Why does my scale hate me?  Not only is it NOT showing the numbers I want this week (my fault completely) but I just about broke my toe on it a few minutes ago.  And it's not the first time I've hit my pinkie toe on it.  I hate to be paranoid, but I think my scale is out to get me!


----------



## Duchie

Anna114 said:


> Not my best week. Probably have a big goose egg on Monday. I've eaten out twice and had Corned beef and cabbage on another, so I could be doing a lot worse. However I stayed on the treadmill and extra 10 minutes today on the hopes I can possibly shed 1 lousy pound. Keep on keepin' on gang!







Stacybaeasm said:


> Feel better soon!
> 
> I have been bad this week.  I haven't worked out once and made poor choices for eating.  last night, I just ate popcorn for dinner.  Ok, it was airpopped so that helped a bit, but still - no nutrition there at all.  And tonight, I'm going to dinner and a movie with a friend.  I am pretty sure I am going to see a gain this week.    I just have to get back on the wagon and remember, this doesn't mean I'm going to fail in the long run.  Did you hear that self?  You are not giving up and not failing.  Pull it together!



Hang in there ladies!  We all have off weeks, but Stacy is right - you can just hop right back on the wagon.



TB'sWidow said:


> Hey everyone,i hope your weeks better than mine. I have developed a respitory infection which has totally derailed me this week. I'm trying to be good with eating but I have no energy to exercise.  Mary



I'm sorry you're feeling icky!  I think I'm going to be right there with you this week as I seem to finally be getting the cough/cold crud that the rest of the family has had.  I actually skipped my workout entirely on Friday because of it.



MulanUSAF said:


> I've been tracking my calories (keeping daily total under 1200) and exercising 5 out of the past 6 days.  However, my weight went up 1.5 lbs since about a week ago.    Maybe it's water?  I also noticed that my average morning fasting glucose was up about 10 points from the week before.  I haven't been eating differently from the previous weeks, so this is a bit puzzling.  I guess my body is adjusting to the new diet intake?



Dr. Oz said something on Oprah once that has stuck with me.  He said that the first 10 pounds are the hardest to lose.  It's like your body needs to get the message that it's supposed to be losing.  Once you lose that 10 pounds, then the body gets in "weight loss" mode and keeps losing.  It's the same when you gain weight - the first 10 pounds might add on slowly, but then the body gets in "weight gain" mode and you put them on faster.  I hope I explained that well.  But it sounds like a lot of us are in that first 10-pound stage, so hopefully it will get easier.

As for me, my family is trying to sabotage me!  I didn't feel like cooking so I asked what everyone wanted for dinner.  They chose KFC - AAAAGH!  But DH got a mixed bucket that had grilled and original recipe in it.  The grilled is really reasonable point-wise (4 points for a breast) and REALLY tasty.  

Times like this are really important to me because I realize I CAN still do this and live life.  I don't know how to explain it, but sometimes it feels like my world is revolving around this diet.  So tonight was just a nice reminder that it's not that way at all.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Duchie said:


> Times like this are really important to me because I realize I CAN still do this and live life.  I don't know how to explain it, but sometimes it feels like my world is revolving around this diet.  So tonight was just a nice reminder that it's not that way at all.



I think this is what is most important to remember.  We have to LIVE with what we eat.  There will be days that we don't do our best.  There will be days when we say "I want that popcorn at the movies."  There will be days when we are super motivated and the scale registers an amazing loss and we are flying.  It's life.  We aren't "on a diet" that we will go off eventually - we are changing our lifestyle.  And we are human.  We make mistakes, we even fail hugely sometimes, but we get up, brush ourselves off, and keep going.

I know the scale is going to be my enemy on MOnday.  I know that because I can admit that I did fail hugely this week.  But I am still a winner because I didn't give up.  I picked myself up, and gave myself a stern talking to that included GOOD grocery shopping today and new goals for the next week and month.  I am changing my life.  It is slow.  It is painful but it is necessary and this time, I will win!!  And so will all of you.  Look at us.  We are still here after a month.  We are still trying.  Someday, we will all be able to say "I made it to skinny island."  But no matter when that happens, we are all winners, we are all wonderful, and we are all amazing women and men!!!


----------



## gellybean

Heading out of town tonight instead of tomorrow! I will try to weigh in from my mom's and post via Blackberry!

Have a great week everyone! I'll be gone til probably Weds or Thurs.


----------



## ancestry

MulanUSAF said:


> I've been tracking my calories (keeping daily total under 1200) and exercising 5 out of the past 6 days.  However, my weight went up 1.5 lbs since about a week ago.    Maybe it's water?  I also noticed that my average morning fasting glucose was up about 10 points from the week before.  I haven't been eating differently from the previous weeks, so this is a bit puzzling.  I guess my body is adjusting to the new diet intake?



Just as a gentle suggestion/thought -- are you sure you are eating enough?  I have been told by multiple doctors and my personal trainer to never ever ever drop below 1,500 calories a day and on the days I work out I should try to actually eat a little bit more (around 1600-1800 depending on the workout).  1,200 calories a day is very low from everything that I have be told and read about.  Could it be possible that your body is holding on to the weight because it has switched to "starvation" mode?

Hang in there!  I'm sure you will figure it out.  You can do this.


----------



## ancestry

gellybean said:


> I'm having the same issue. Been exercising 4-5 days a week for the last 4 weeks and maintaining an 1800 cals consumption each day, which for my weight is a 1000 cal a day deficit and the scale is not budging. I went up the first week and have lost maybe 2 lbs total for the entire month! It's really frustrating, I know! But eventually if we keep at it, our bodies are gonna give the fat up! Hang in there!



If I recall correctly you are doing a lot of weight training which I also am doing.  It can be really frustrating when the scale doesn't move as much as you want it to even though you are doing everything right.  What I do to keep myself motivated is track my inches (waist, hips, chest, and neck) as well as my body fat percentage (I have a scale that calculates this when I weight myself).  I don't think I am going to show a loss tomorrow for this past week but I do know that I have lost inches and that my body fat percentage has gone down.  So even though the scale may not have changed I can still see the changes that are happening to my body.

The other thing I noticed is that I tend to retain a lot of water when doing weight training.  The only way I can get the water to "release" is to go swimming and submerse myself neck deep in water for 60 minutes.  I've gotten in the habit of trying to do this on Sunday afternoons which helps for my official weekly weigh-in on Monday mornings.  That is my weigh-in cheat secret.  lol!


----------



## MulanUSAF

ancestry said:


> Just as a gentle suggestion/thought -- are you sure you are eating enough?  I have been told by multiple doctors and my personal trainer to never ever ever drop below 1,500 calories a day and on the days I work out I should try to actually eat a little bit more (around 1600-1800 depending on the workout).  1,200 calories a day is very low from everything that I have be told and read about.  Could it be possible that your body is holding on to the weight because it has switched to "starvation" mode?
> 
> Hang in there!  I'm sure you will figure it out.  You can do this.



I know it's a little low but I spend about 10 hours a day in front of my computer for work and school, so I don't need as much calories.  I check my urine for ketones weekly, so I'll know if the body goes into starvation mode.  I am eating very little carbs, most of it coming from vegetables.  Protein makes up over 50% of my diet, and there's only so much meat and eggs one can eat in a day.  My main concern right now is keeping my blood glucose number stable and low, so it's a little different from the regular weight loss dieting.


----------



## ancestry

MulanUSAF said:


> I know it's a little low but I spend about 10 hours a day in front of my computer for work and school, so I don't need as much calories.  I check my urine for ketones weekly, so I'll know if the body goes into starvation mode.  I am eating very little carbs, most of it coming from vegetables.  Protein makes up over 50% of my diet, and there's only so much meat and eggs one can eat in a day.  My main concern right now is keeping my blood glucose number stable and low, so it's a little different from the regular weight loss dieting.



Awesome!    Sounds like you have a good plan then.  You do seem to be doing fantastic with keeping the blood glucose numbers on track!


----------



## ancestry

*-2 pounds for the week.  7 pounds lost total!*


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

Weight stayed the same this week...

I think the difference is I stopped food journaling because I thought I could keep track in my head! Off to get my pencil and paper out


----------



## Duchie

I had good news and not-so-great news this week.  The good news is that I did really well and lost.  The not-so-great part is that we got a new scale which has been weighing 2 to 3 pounds heavier than the old one.  Since the newer scale seems to be more accurate, I think it would be best to use it from this point forward.  So with that being said, this week's results are:

-1.8 pounds


----------



## dislvr74

I managed to lose .2 pounds this week. I'm pretty happy with that since I was traveling and I haven't logged my food at all since before I left town. I also haven't done any exercise since the half marathon and it's time to get back to training. I'm doing half marathons the first two weekends of May and I'm starting to get really worried about doing them only one week apart. I just don't understand how all of those Goofy runners do it!

I'm setting two goals for this week so that I can get back on track:

1. track my food everyday
2. exercise at least 4 times this week


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I'm down -2 this week!! 
It's sort of funny - I get on the scale and don't believe it.  I think there's something wrong with me (and the scale!).  I hardly ever go down!  Why am I losing weight? is what I'm thinking.  Oh, yeah, I was actually trying harder this time!!! LOL
Honestly, I haven't been trying as hard - less exercise than the week before.  But I'm really watching my food choices.  I'm just eating less and choosing better foods.  
Maybe my body finally realized that I was not trying to starve it and it's letting me lose some weight!  YAY!

Hope all of you have another great week!


----------



## stitchfan23

I'm so proud of everyone here.  It doesn't matter which way the numbers go the point is that everyone is trying.  I know my dinners the last 2 days weren't great but I am ok with that.  That being said I am..

-1.5lbs this week.

Have a great week everyone and Dawn I hope you are having a great vacation.


----------



## ski_mom

I'm down 1 more this week for a total of 7.5.  Not a huge loss, but I keep trying to remember the saying posted above about what a difference just one pound a week can make!

I was happy with just the one though because I had a bad day yesterday.  I was one of the chaperones taking our church youth group to go lazer tagging.  It was fun, but of course we ate pizza for supper.  I had 2 smallish pieces where before I would have had more I"m sure, so that is a plus.

Hope everyone else had good weeks and here's to looking forward to this week!!


----------



## stitchfan23

Dawn if you happen to stop by here your PM box if full.  I tried to PM you my info and it said your box is full.  I have emailed you the info instead.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Congrats to everyone for a great week!!!!  It looks like everyone did really well.  Not that the numbers matter.  As someone above said - we're here and that's what counts.

-1.7 for me!!!
Not that I deserve it at all.  I really felt like I had a bad week - no excercise and poor food choices along the way BUT I won't turn my nose up at it either.  Any loss is fine by me.  And I think I have finally cracked that 5 pound mark!!

Dawn, I tried to PM you but your box was full.  I sent you an email with my weight instead.  I'll try again to PM you later to see if you emptied anything out.


----------



## eliz991

I had to send an email too...

I am up this week, I think 1.6 pounds?  (Math is hard!)  I have not been doing well at all and it is time to get a grip - we are going to Vegas May 6 and I would like to be down before then!  At least 5 pounds if not 10.  I just need to move more, my eating has been fine but with my knee (I am pretty sure it is tendonitis) I've been sitting on my rear end too much.  So I'm just not getting the calorie burn I need.


----------



## Leash

I was bad this weekend and it shows, +1 for the week. I am feeling that pound so this week I am really going to buckle down and make better food choices. Dawn, I will try to PM you later otherwise will email you tonight.


----------



## ancestry

ski_mom said:


> I'm down 1 more this week for a total of 7.5.  Not a huge loss, but I keep trying to remember the saying posted above about what a difference just one pound a week can make!



This is so true!  When I get discourage about "only a pound" I take out a pound of butter (i.e. four sticks) put them on the counter and say to myself THAT is what you are NO longer carrying around.  I always feel better after that because the four sticks of butter makes one pound seems like a LOT more than just a number.  KWIM?


----------



## ski_mom

ancestry said:


> This is so true!  When I get discourage about "only a pound" I take out a pound of butter (i.e. four sticks) put them on the counter and say to myself THAT is what you are NO longer carrying around.  I always feel better after that because the four sticks of butter makes one pound seems like a LOT more than just a number.  KWIM?



That is a great visual for losing "just" one pound!


----------



## dislvr74

eliz991 said:


> I had to send an email too...
> 
> I am up this week, I think 1.6 pounds?  (Math is hard!)  I have not been doing well at all and it is time to get a grip - we are going to Vegas May 6 and I would like to be down before then!  At least 5 pounds if not 10.  I just need to move more, my eating has been fine but with my knee (I am pretty sure it is tendonitis) I've been sitting on my rear end too much.  So I'm just not getting the calorie burn I need.




I want to lose 6 pounds by May 8th. We can be goal buddies!


----------



## Anna114

+ 1 pound. Freakin' boo! I was hoping for the big goose egg


----------



## gellybean

Way to go everyone and woooo hooo at all those losses!!! I am at my mom's and on a different scale. When I weighed in the night I got here I weighed 7 lbs more than my weigh in weight last weel. This morning I was down 5.2 lbs from the weight the first night here. So I don't know what to think. I'm gonna pit a gain of 1.8. The difference from my last week's weigh in and my mom's scale this morning. I am hopign because of the big difference on night one this means a loss for this week!


----------



## luvsJack

I am Down   -4 lbs!!!! 

I lost the 3 I had gained plus 1.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

I found this thread over the weekend and started reading it. I love how everyone is supportive. I was up to page 16 last night when they shut down the boards for maintenance. I didn't realize you were already up to page 55 - WOW.

I'll keep lurking...


----------



## MulanUSAF

I got on the Wii Fit board and today it says I'm down *2.2 lbs* (from last Monday's weight)... interesting fluctuations, but I'll take it!


----------



## MulanUSAF

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I found this thread over the weekend and started reading it. I love how everyone is supportive. I was up to page 16 last night when they shut down the boards for maintenance. I didn't realize you were already up to page 55 - WOW.
> 
> I'll keep lurking...



It's never too late to join the party boat as we sail toward Skinny Island!!!  

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Thanks for letting me come along...

I could really use some help with losing my weight for the LAST time.  Ive already lost between 55  60lbs on WW (started in 2005 and lost it in about 2 ½ years), but Ive been on a plateau for the last two years. I lost my motivation and have been yo-yo-ing with the same 5lbs. I should be good at maintenance because Ive been stuck at this weight for so long. Im tired of not feeling good about myself. I was doing WW at work, but I really dont share a lot at the meetings (Ive got to be in meetings with these people; dont really want to spill my guts to them).

Here are my stats: 

First Name and Screen name: Jane/2_Eagle_Mom

What your Goal Is for Fitness: I always said I didnt have an actual number that I was reaching for, but if I were to use the WW chart I need to lose 55lbs. 
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: White stuff  potato (regular and chip form) pasta, bread, etc

Favorite Good Food for You: Fruit

Favorite Form of Exercise: I really hate to exercise; I guess if I had to pick something Id say walking.

What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Like a lot of you, Id like to be able to walk into a department store and NOT head towards the Womens (AKA Fat Department). To wear shorts and a sleeveless shirt or even better yet a swimsuit without feeling like I have to find a tent to cover myself up. I also want to believe my husband when he says I look good.

Family: DH Jim we were high school sweethearts  celebrated our 25th anniversary last year. DS Steven (23) and DS Brendan (20) 

I jumped from page 16 to page 41 to catch up on the latest.


----------



## stitchfan23

Welcome aboard!  The more the merrier on this trip.


----------



## Duchie

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Thanks for letting me come along...
> 
> I could really use some help with losing my weight for the LAST time.  Ive already lost between 55  60lbs on WW (started in 2005 and lost it in about 2 ½ years), but Ive been on a plateau for the last two years. I lost my motivation and have been yo-yo-ing with the same 5lbs. I should be good at maintenance because Ive been stuck at this weight for so long. Im tired of not feeling good about myself. I was doing WW at work, but I really dont share a lot at the meetings (Ive got to be in meetings with these people; dont really want to spill my guts to them).
> 
> Here are my stats:
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Jane/2_Eagle_Mom
> 
> 
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: I always said I didnt have an actual number that I was reaching for, but if I were to use the WW chart I need to lose 55lbs.
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: White stuff  potato (regular and chip form) pasta, bread, etc
> 
> Favorite Good Food for You: Fruit
> 
> Favorite Form of Exercise: I really hate to exercise; I guess if I had to pick something Id say walking.
> 
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Like a lot of you, Id like to be able to walk into a department store and NOT head towards the Womens (AKA Fat Department). To wear shorts and a sleeveless shirt or even better yet a swimsuit without feeling like I have to find a tent to cover myself up. I also want to believe my husband when he says I look good.
> 
> Family: DH Jim we were high school sweethearts  celebrated our 25th anniversary last year. DS Steven (23) and DS Brendan (20)
> 
> I jumped from page 16 to page 41 to catch up on the latest.




Welcome aboard!  I'm a late-joiner, too, but this is a really great group of people.    I'm also doing WW and so far it's going well for me.  I know you're frustrated, but I'm very impressed that you've kept off the initial weight you've lost for so long.

I'm really proud of everyone here this week!  Some have done better than others, but everyone is staying so positive!  And I personally think that is more than half the battle, so keep up the good work!


----------



## shellabell

Welcome!!

I made it to my running class tonight; I am trying to get over shin splints. I skipped saturdays class, but I don't want to miss too many. I have a final tomorrow than no more school until at least summer, so I am going to start going to the gym on Tuesdays. I am hoping some cross-training will do me some good.

Probably not so great that I stopped by McDonalds and got a hot fudge sundae on my way home I have so much easier a time with the exercise than the food choices.

Have a great night!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Thanks for the warm welcome. I finally made it through the tread (mostly except for the jump). 

I forgot to say that I'm switching from WW to SparkPeople. I think I just need to change it up a bit and I really like seeing where my calories are going (mostly WAY too many carbs and not enough protein). I'm hoping that switching and joining here will be the kick that I need to keep me tracking. I do really well in the morning and afternoon, but the evenings are my downfall.  

I'll be sending Dawn my starting weight tonight.


----------



## OhioDisneyLover

-.8 yesterday!  Finally hit my 5% weight loss.  Seems like it is taking forever.  Been using the Wii Fit and walking a lot so hopefully that will help too.


----------



## littlepeppers

- 2.4lbs (total) I don't know how, but I'll take it.


----------



## ancestry

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Thanks for letting me come along...
> 
> I could really use some help with losing my weight for the LAST time.  Ive already lost between 55  60lbs on WW (started in 2005 and lost it in about 2 ½ years), but Ive been on a plateau for the last two years. I lost my motivation and have been yo-yo-ing with the same 5lbs. I should be good at maintenance because Ive been stuck at this weight for so long. Im tired of not feeling good about myself. I was doing WW at work, but I really dont share a lot at the meetings (Ive got to be in meetings with these people; dont really want to spill my guts to them).
> 
> Here are my stats:
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Jane/2_Eagle_Mom
> 
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: I always said I didnt have an actual number that I was reaching for, but if I were to use the WW chart I need to lose 55lbs.
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: White stuff  potato (regular and chip form) pasta, bread, etc
> 
> Favorite Good Food for You: Fruit
> 
> Favorite Form of Exercise: I really hate to exercise; I guess if I had to pick something Id say walking.
> 
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Like a lot of you, Id like to be able to walk into a department store and NOT head towards the Womens (AKA Fat Department). To wear shorts and a sleeveless shirt or even better yet a swimsuit without feeling like I have to find a tent to cover myself up. I also want to believe my husband when he says I look good.
> 
> Family: DH Jim we were high school sweethearts  celebrated our 25th anniversary last year. DS Steven (23) and DS Brendan (20)
> 
> I jumped from page 16 to page 41 to catch up on the latest.



Welcome!  Glad to have you join us!  The more the merrier.


----------



## ancestry

Just wanted to send a shout out to everyone about the awesome job we all are doing!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Welcome aboard 2 Eagle Mom!!!  And congrats on doing so well on WW.  I tried it for a few months and kept gaining weight.  I think I was doing too much of their food and the sodium intake was killing me.  I have switched to Spark People and I like it better.  I look forward to hearing what you think.


----------



## MulanUSAF

Good morning everyone!  I want to share something with you that may help you greatly with your food choice efforts.

Last night, I watched the documentary "Food Inc".  I first became aware of it during the Academy awards show when it was nominated for best documentary (didn't win though) and a short clip was shown.  It was an eye opener about the food we all buy and eat from supermarkets and restaurants.  It shows how it's raised, how it's processed and even how politics affect what ends up on your plate.  I was both fascinated and horrified by what I saw, but I'm glad I did because it will definitely influence the choices I make for myself and family.  Heck, for those of us that have weakness for foods that start with "Mc" (McNuggets, McRib, McChicken...) or ends in "-os" (Doritos, Cheetos, Fritos...), this may be the best motivator to not give in and fall prey to the evil cravings.  For once, I actually feel happier that diabetes will keep me from eating the junk I used to consume on a daily basis.  Now I feel that I'm not being deprived of "yummy" foods, instead, it is a blessing in disguise to keep me from the bad stuff.

You can watch the trailer for free on hulu.com http://www.hulu.com/watch/70823/movie-trailers-food-inc

You can get the full DVD from the store or watch it on Netflix's "Watch Instantly".  Trust me, compared to all the $$$ we spend on things like Weight Watchers and fad diet books, this may be the best few bucks I've ever spent on my food education.


----------



## Anna114

Well it's my Monday morning and the start of a new week. I did fall off the wagon last week  However, I woke up with the greatest desire to do better. I walked for a half hour. Ate my nutrisystem breakfast. It's going to be a better week for me. It has to be, we are finally have some spring weather here on Long Island. Thank you God and thank you bosco!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Anna114 said:


> Well it's my Monday morning and the start of a new week. I did fall off the wagon last week  However, I woke up with the greatest desire to do better. I walked for a half hour. Ate my nutrisystem breakfast. It's going to be a better week for me. It has to be, we are finally have some spring weather here on Long Island. Thank you God and thank you bosco!



How do you like Nutrisystem?  I did it successfully for 3 months but then they changed the recipes and added more soy.  Turns out, my body can't handle that much soy.  I was scratching myself so much in my sleep I was waking up bloody.  No fun.  I did enjoy the food and the program though.  Just curious how you are finding the food and the whole process.


----------



## Anna114

Stacybaeasm said:


> How do you like Nutrisystem?  I did it successfully for 3 months but then they changed the recipes and added more soy.  Turns out, my body can't handle that much soy.  I was scratching myself so much in my sleep I was waking up bloody.  No fun.  I did enjoy the food and the program though.  Just curious how you are finding the food and the whole process.



I like it but I am ending it when this last order is done. The food, for the most part, is good. It gave me the good start that I needed. Reading the nutritional info is everything. My husband and I learned a lot. I'm a recent diabetic so having the "D" version was very helpful. My husband and I are going to try to do this on our own. It is rather expensive.


----------



## eliz991

dislvr74 said:


> I want to lose 6 pounds by May 8th. We can be goal buddies!



Awesome!  I could use it!

Welcome Eagle Mom!  I did WW for years but could never get to goal.  Of course I am now up 40 pounds from when I stopped  but I can't bring myself to go back, I know all the meeting topics by heart!   It was a good program to start but I am now using online tracking for calories as well.


----------



## luvsJack

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome. I finally made it through the tread (mostly except for the jump).
> 
> I forgot to say that I'm switching from WW to SparkPeople. I think I just need to change it up a bit and I really like seeing where my calories are going (mostly WAY too many carbs and not enough protein). I'm hoping that switching and joining here will be the kick that I need to keep me tracking. I do really well in the morning and afternoon, but the evenings are my downfall.
> 
> I'll be sending Dawn my starting weight tonight.



Welcome!  I love SparkPeople, its really motivating.  I am still trying to learn to control the carbs but haven't quiet got them down enough yet.  And I am right there with you on the evenings.  I have to make sure I don't eat too little during the day so that I can stay on track in the evenings.  I have also found that if I workout or walk early in the evening, before supper, I do better.


So far so good this week, I didn't exercise this morning but am taking dd and a friend to the gulf coast in a bit so will take a walk on the beach.  Been exercising twice a day and going non-stop and then cleaned yesterday (as in on the floor scrubbing corners and baseboards) and just felt drug out this morning; figured I need a little rest this morning.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

eliz991 said:


> Awesome!  I could use it!
> 
> Welcome Eagle Mom!  I did WW for years but could never get to goal.  Of course I am now up 40 pounds from when I stopped  but I can't bring myself to go back, I know all the meeting topics by heart!   It was a good program to start but I am now using online tracking for calories as well.



I hear you on knowing the topics by heart. I KNOW what I need to do, I just have to DO IT, or more importantly STOP doing what I know is bad for me (eating late at night, not working out, etc). I do really well for a couple of days then fall off and dig around for bad items (chocolate frosting out of the can, chocolate chips are some examples). I did the best when one of my good friends was working with me and we would talk each morning about how the rest of the day went. Then her assignment ended and I've been floudering ever since.  I just went to my last WW at work meeting today (it's subsidized by the company and I wanted to get my reimbursement). 

I did really well yesterday, I tracked everything and even had some calories left over (I just wasn't hungry). I really like using SparkPeople. I used my tracking to calculate the points once and it would have been within range, but I was WAY over on Carbs (my downfall) now I can see when I've reached my range and know to hold back on the carbs for dinner and protein load instead.

I'm hoping to go for a good walk after work tonight since it will still be light out, but I have a feeling we will be shopping for a new water heater.  ours went out on Friday and the repairs will cost almost as much as a new one, so we might as well bite the bullet and get something new.


----------



## TB'sWidow

Hey all, well the scale says I'm down -1 don't know how  unless you consider hacking up a lung exercise. My respitory has turned into bronchitis and I have been so sick. It has been awhile since I have been this sickCongrat's to everyone who is still doing so well. Welcome 2eagleMom everyone is very supportive here. Mary


----------



## Stacybaeasm

TB'sWidow said:


> Hey all, well the scale says I'm down -1 don't know how  unless you consider hacking up a lung exercise. My respitory has turned into bronchitis and I have been so sick. It has been awhile since I have been this sickCongrat's to everyone who is still doing so well. Welcome 2eagleMom everyone is very supportive here. Mary



I HATE bronchitus.  I used to get it twice a year, every year.  Have you been put on meds?  And cough medicine?  If you find you are still coughing between doses try drinking a small glass of real lemon juice mixed with about 4 tablespoons of sugar.  I know, that much sugar on a weight loss thread???   but it works to quiet your lungs which can be more important than calories sometimes.  I hope you feel better!!!!


----------



## cathie1327

Hello everyone...

I'm crawling my way back to accountability and realizing that means finding some supportive people to fall back on when I need it most.

That said, mind if I join you all here?


----------



## tiggerplus5

+ .7 lbs.  I still cannot exercise without coughing.  But I am tracking my food and my calories are still a little too high.  I wish it would start warming up.  We just got past a 5 day rain storm and another flood in the cellar.  

The sun came out today.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Mary - I hope you are feeling better soon.  My mom swears by sipping hot lemonade with honey. Take a lemon, squeeze it, add some water and then boil the lemon and the juice till the lemon is really soft. Just add in a little honey to sweeten it then sip the juice. It works for me everytime to make me feel better.



cathie1327 said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> I'm crawling my way back to accountability and realizing that means finding some supportive people to fall back on when I need it most.
> 
> That said, mind if I join you all here?


I just joined yesterday!  Come and be a newbie with me.

Well, I've had a pretty good day. Just finished tracking my dinner and it looks like I'm done for the night. I just have to stay out of the kitchen. We were able to take a nice walk when we got home tonight so even if I didn't make it to the gym I was able to boost my steps.


----------



## ancestry

cathie1327 said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> I'm crawling my way back to accountability and realizing that means finding some supportive people to fall back on when I need it most.
> 
> That said, mind if I join you all here?



Welcome!  Sure you can join us and we would love to have have!  The more the merrier.


----------



## TB'sWidow

Stacybaeasm said:


> I HATE bronchitus.  I used to get it twice a year, every year.  Have you been put on meds?  And cough medicine?  If you find you are still coughing between doses try drinking a small glass of real lemon juice mixed with about 4 tablespoons of sugar.  I know, that much sugar on a weight loss thread???   but it works to quiet your lungs which can be more important than calories sometimes.  I hope you feel better!!!!



Yes I have some meds and cough medicine but can't take it during the day because of the drowsiness. I am going to give your suggestion a try to at least get through the day. Thanks stacy. Mary.                                                      Also to 2 eagle mom thanks for your suggestion as well! Mary


----------



## Duchie

cathie1327 said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> I'm crawling my way back to accountability and realizing that means finding some supportive people to fall back on when I need it most.
> 
> That said, mind if I join you all here?



Please do!  And welcome!  



TB'sWidow said:


> Hey all, well the scale says I'm down -1 don't know how  unless you consider hacking up a lung exercise. My respitory has turned into bronchitis and I have been so sick. It has been awhile since I have been this sickCongrat's to everyone who is still doing so well. Welcome 2eagleMom everyone is very supportive here. Mary



I'm sorry you're still feeling bad.  Hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## GaRain

Well, I just got home from Disney last night.
I think I did ok with my eating.  However, I did not get up and do the exercising each day like I told myself I would.  BUT, and that is a big but (no pun intended), I did keep track of my steps each day.  I should have weighed myself before I went!
I will post a total of how much I walked over the coarse of my trip when I get a chance to add it all up!


----------



## shellabell

cathie1327 said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> I'm crawling my way back to accountability and realizing that means finding some supportive people to fall back on when I need it most.
> 
> That said, mind if I join you all here?




Welcome!!

We had an after final snack fest last night at school. I did horrible and felt awful. Don't know why I can't pass up the junk. I have done it in the past; I know the word no and need to start using it. Since my class is over I am going to start going to the gym on Tuesday nights, so hopefully that will help me out.


----------



## luvsJack

cathie1327 said:


> Hello everyone...
> 
> I'm crawling my way back to accountability and realizing that means finding some supportive people to fall back on when I need it most.
> 
> That said, mind if I join you all here?



Welcome!!


----------



## luvsJack

shellabell said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> We had an after final snack fest last night at school. I did horrible and felt awful. Don't know why *I can't pass up the junk.* I have done it in the past; I know the word no and need to start using it. Since my class is over I am going to start going to the gym on Tuesday nights, so hopefully that will help me out.



That is one of my issues too.   I hate when I know the office is planning some kind of food gathering because I know every shape and size of junk food will be there and I will eat it.


----------



## shellabell

luvsJack said:


> That is one of my issues too.   I hate when I know the office is planning some kind of food gathering because I know every shape and size of junk food will be there and I will eat it.



I am so frustrated with myself! I am taking a running class 3x a week, rejoined the gym, but if I can't get a handle on the junk I am not going to lose. I have proven that this past year, with the gaining/losing of the same 5lbs.


----------



## Anna114

First off I already lost that damn pound I had to admit to on Monday  Here's what I learned today, sadly drinking the water is a very important part of the whole process, I feel like I'm drowning internally lol. Also, my last week wasn't so good, it was so tempting to go "oh well, that's it for me" but I didn't and am feeling much better emotionally for the fact I didn't give up. Luckily I pulled myself up by my bootstraps before it got out of control. Hopefully I'll stay on the wagon for a while. So those off the wagon, get back on, you really will feel better for it. Think about it this way, be positive, about the bags of sugar you aren't carrying anymore. I'm not carrying 8 bags (That's how I showed my son how much weight I've lost, 5lbs of sugar is not a light thing) Off said soap box and now back to our regular programming.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I'm so glad I popped in on this thread today.  We're having an office party.  UGH.  I brought grapes!  I did partake in two pieces of fudge and a mini cupcake.  No more sweets for me today!  I'll stick with meat/cheese and fruit. I'm going to go chug some water now.
I'm not willing to take back those pounds I lost!!  The cupcake wasn't THAT good!


----------



## cathie1327

Thanks for the warm welcomes everyone! For the sake of intro...here's my peice.

First Name and Screen name: Cathie and cathie1327 (make sense right? )
What your Goal Is for Fitness: To simply become more active than I am now. Down the road (way, way down the road) I'd like to start working with weights and more serious workouts, but right now, I am just trying to get myself into the habit of being active
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: SWEETS! Chocolate and I have been BFF's since day one.....
Favorite Good Food for You: Salads. I ADORE salads. I just get sick of the same ones all the time.
Favorite Form of Exercise: Dance!
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: To be healthy, overall. I'm not so much concerned with sizes or pounds because I know those will go along with it, but I want to be healthy and really take care of myself, because I KNOW I that *I* am worth it!
Family: I'm technically single, but have a boyfriend I've been with 7 years, who's likely to be a fiance in the near future. I have two furbaby kitties named Lily and Gizmo. I'm currently living with my parents and dysfunctional brother while I finish sorting some financial things out. I'm almost there, and will be moving in with my boyfriend in May.

I'm a full time student and also have a full time job/career so I'm a busy girl, but I'm really trying to find ways to balance my life out and have time for everything that is really important.


----------



## Anna114

Mndisneygirl said:


> I'm so glad I popped in on this thread today.  We're having an office party.  UGH.  I brought grapes!  I did partake in two pieces of fudge and a mini cupcake.  No more sweets for me today!  I'll stick with meat/cheese and fruit. I'm going to go chug some water now.
> I'm not willing to take back those pounds I lost!!  The cupcake wasn't THAT good!



Good for you, especially for not enjoying the cupcake  If everyone is sharing everything you might be surprised how the grapes go. I always gravitate towards the tom thumb green seedless grapes


----------



## shellabell

Anna114 said:


> First off I already lost that damn pound I had to admit to on Monday  Here's what I learned today, sadly drinking the water is a very important part of the whole process, I feel like I'm drowning internally lol. Also, my last week wasn't so good, it was so tempting to go "oh well, that's it for me" but I didn't and am feeling much better emotionally for the fact I didn't give up. Luckily I pulled myself up by my bootstraps before it got out of control. Hopefully I'll stay on the wagon for a while. So those off the wagon, get back on, you really will feel better for it. Think about it this way, be positive, about the bags of sugar you aren't carrying anymore. I'm not carrying 8 bags (That's how I showed my son how much weight I've lost, 5lbs of sugar is not a light thing) Off said soap box and now back to our regular programming.



Thanks! I need a kick in the right direction


----------



## cathie1327

Mndisneygirl said:


> I'm so glad I popped in on this thread today.  We're having an office party.  UGH.  I brought grapes!  I did partake in two pieces of fudge and a mini cupcake.  No more sweets for me today!  I'll stick with meat/cheese and fruit. I'm going to go chug some water now.
> I'm not willing to take back those pounds I lost!!  The cupcake wasn't THAT good!



We're also having an office party/potluck here. Fried chicken, potato salad, deviled eggs, jello cake.....oy. There is so much to try to avoid! I'm going to try to limit myself on the extra fattening stuff, it is just so hard sometimes!!!!


----------



## Anna114

shellabell said:


> Thanks! I need a kick in the right direction


 I'm REALLY glad I could help


----------



## Duchie

I'm dreading this afternoon.  We're having a birthday party for my sons at Main Event.  There won't be a ton of food but there will be pizza, and they want cookie cakes.  This will be much harder to resist than regular store cakes (which I really don't like).  Plus, I'm sure some of the folks will wind up over here after the party for Sing Star, and that means beer and wine.   This is going to be SOOOOOOO hard!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

shellabell said:


> We had an after final snack fest last night at school. I did horrible and felt awful. Don't know why I can't pass up the junk. I have done it in the past; I know the word no and need to start using it. Since my class is over I am going to start going to the gym on Tuesday nights, so hopefully that will help me out.



I'm right there with you on having a hard time avoiding the snack food.  Good thing I joined on Monday AFTER the bridal shower where I could not stay away from the pita chips and dip. 



Duchie said:


> I'm dreading this afternoon.  We're having a birthday party for my sons at Main Event.  There won't be a ton of food but there will be pizza, and they want cookie cakes.  This will be much harder to resist than regular store cakes (which I really don't like).  Plus, I'm sure some of the folks will wind up over here after the party for Sing Star, and that means beer and wine.   This is going to be SOOOOOOO hard!


The only way that I've been able to avoid/resist food at parties is to say that I will have something but only at the end of the party (didn't work this weekend, but does at work functions). I'll wait till the event is almost over and then I'll take a small helping of what is left over (most times the REALLY good/bad for you stuff is already gone).  For the birthday party, do you have a salad that you can take and eat while everyone else is chowing down on pizza?

The issue that I'm having today is not being able to eat. I have a really hinky stomach and if I'm upset/worried then my stomach gets all tied up in knots and I can't eat anything and then when things calm down I plow through food. Well I got a call from Steven, my older son, this morning, my Mom (86, diabetic, had her hip replaced last summer) didn't want him to take her car to school today because she wanted to run some errands, normally not a problem, but she did not sleep last night and experience has showed when she doesn't sleep she can actually fall asleep at the wheel (it happened when Steven was in the car and he was able to grab the wheel). Needless to say he didn't want to leave the keys with her, so he called me just as I was getting to work.  After a long argument, it ended up she promissed she wouldn't drive until after she took a nap (or she wouldn't do the errand). Anyway, my stomach has been flipping all morning long. Just when I'm getting to a point in my life where I want to focus on ME and taking care of myself, I'm becoming the worrywart of all times. It has become much worse since my dad passed away last year and I've had to be more of a caretaker for Mom. If I can't get her on the phone then I start to panic that she's fallen down (something that has happened before) or she's had a low blood sugar and is confused (again something that has happened).  HOW do I get my brain to let whatever is going to  happen, happen? I know the thoughts are irrational (mostly) but a lot of times I just cant stop them from blowing out of proportion.

Thanks for letting me vent. I'm going to try and eat a light lunch and hopefully when things calm down REALLY concentrate on eating smart foods.


----------



## shellabell

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I'm right there with you on having a hard time avoiding the snack food.  Good thing I joined on Monday AFTER the bridal shower where I could not stay away from the pita chips and dip.
> 
> 
> The only way that I've been able to avoid/resist food at parties is to say that I will have something but only at the end of the party (didn't work this weekend, but does at work functions). I'll wait till the event is almost over and then I'll take a small helping of what is left over (most times the REALLY good/bad for you stuff is already gone).  For the birthday party, do you have a salad that you can take and eat while everyone else is chowing down on pizza?
> 
> The issue that I'm having today is not being able to eat. I have a really hinky stomach and if I'm upset/worried then my stomach gets all tied up in knots and I can't eat anything and then when things calm down I plow through food. Well I got a call from Steven, my older son, this morning, my Mom (86, diabetic, had her hip replaced last summer) didn't want him to take her car to school today because she wanted to run some errands, normally not a problem, but she did not sleep last night and experience has showed when she doesn't sleep she can actually fall asleep at the wheel (it happened when Steven was in the car and he was able to grab the wheel). Needless to say he didn't want to leave the keys with her, so he called me just as I was getting to work.  After a long argument, it ended up she promissed she wouldn't drive until after she took a nap (or she wouldn't do the errand). Anyway, my stomach has been flipping all morning long. Just when I'm getting to a point in my life where I want to focus on ME and taking care of myself, I'm becoming the worrywart of all times. It has become much worse since my dad passed away last year and I've had to be more of a caretaker for Mom. If I can't get her on the phone then I start to panic that she's fallen down (something that has happened before) or she's had a low blood sugar and is confused (again something that has happened).  HOW do I get my brain to let whatever is going to  happen, happen? I know the thoughts are irrational (mostly) but a lot of times I just cant stop them from blowing out of proportion.
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. I'm going to try and eat a light lunch and hopefully when things calm down REALLY concentrate on eating smart foods.




I'm a worrier too. I'll tell myself to let something go and not a minute later I am thinking about it again


----------



## Duchie

I did pretty well at the party tonight.    It's the kind of place where you're not allowed to outside food in with you, and they didn't really have any salads available to order so it was really a puzzler.  I only had 1 slice of pizza.  They cut them into smaller slices, so that helped as well.  Then I only had one small piece of the cookie cake.  Our friends did come over, and I had a couple of beers while the girls whooped the guys butts in Pictionary Man.  So all in all, a really good evening!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

shellabell said:


> I'm a worrier too. I'll tell myself to let something go and not a minute later I am thinking about it again



Thanks, I tell myself the entire time that I'm being irrational and everything will be fine, but sometimes I just can't let it go. Many sleepless nights - I'm trying to tell myself "whatever will happen is going to happen and worrying about it won't make any difference", sometime it works, sometimes not...



Duchie said:


> I did pretty well at the party tonight.    It's the kind of place where you're not allowed to outside food in with you, and they didn't really have any salads available to order so it was really a puzzler.  I only had 1 slice of pizza.  They cut them into smaller slices, so that helped as well.  Then I only had one small piece of the cookie cake.  Our friends did come over, and I had a couple of beers while the girls whooped the guys butts in Pictionary Man.  So all in all, a really good evening!


Congrats on battling the pizza party!


----------



## Anna114

Duchie said:


> I did pretty well at the party tonight.    It's the kind of place where you're not allowed to outside food in with you, and they didn't really have any salads available to order so it was really a puzzler.  I only had 1 slice of pizza.  They cut them into smaller slices, so that helped as well.  Then I only had one small piece of the cookie cake.  Our friends did come over, and I had a couple of beers while the girls whooped the guys butts in Pictionary Man.  So all in all, a really good evening!



But that's the key portion control! You can have some of everything, just within reason. In the old days I could get down 2 and on a really good day 3 pieces of NY pizza with extra cheese, pepperoni and onions. The other day I got Papa Johns for my kids, I had one slice and a couple of chicken fingers. That's much better then I use to do. Congratulations to you! Good job!


----------



## Jasperann

Hey everyone!  

We got back from WDW yesterday.  I spent the day cleaning the house up from the mess that our doggy did...  He ate a couple blinds and is shedding all over everything.  But my house is clean and we are completely unpacked from our trip.  I spent the morning typing up the basics of our trip... in case I want to write a TR or something.  We had a couple of funny moments, so we will see.

I stepped on the scale this morning, even though I was afraid of the results... and I am down .5 of a pound from when I left.    Hope that stays until our weigh in on Monday.  It is nice out here today.  Suppose to get into the mid 60s, so I'm going to take Jasper (my beagle) for a long walk.  I'm use to the walking after a week of it, so I think I can do it, even though Jasper will be wore out.  

I'm going to try to get caught up with all the posts since I've been gone...  I've got a ton to do.  So I'm not sure if that will happen or not.  Hope everyone has been great this last week.  Welcome to any new comers...  Hope to get to know you all soon.


----------



## luvsJack

shellabell said:


> I am so frustrated with myself! I am taking a running class 3x a week, rejoined the gym, but if I can't get a handle on the junk I am not going to lose. I have proven that this past year, with the gaining/losing of the same 5lbs.



I have done the same thing.  Start some program lose 5 -10 lbs, gain it back, start all over again!  (I REFUSE to do that this time, though)

And it is mostly junk food.   I have to stay at my desk all day at work to stay away from the junk food for sale all over the building!


----------



## luvsJack

Well, I am almost through my first of two weeks off from work.  Have stayed very busy and I haven't done too terribly bad.  I took dd and her bff to the coast twice, the movies and to the skating rink.  

I have walked every day (two days on the beach) and have had mostly good choices.  We did eat at McD's one day (there just are not any good choices there, even the salads seem to be high in fat) and at CiCi's pizza one day.  But, I made the best choices I could.  Weighed this morning and so far I am at the same weight.  Maybe I can get at least a pound off by Monday!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Jasperann said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> We got back from WDW yesterday.  I spent the day cleaning the house up from the mess that our doggy did...  He ate a couple blinds and is shedding all over everything.  But my house is clean and we are completely unpacked from our trip.  I spent the morning typing up the basics of our trip... in case I want to write a TR or something.  We had a couple of funny moments, so we will see.



I'm one of the newbies!  TR!!!  Do it - I love reading them and would love to hear your experiences of tent camping. I'd love to do that but the thought of packing everything that we would need and flying it across country pretty much stops us from doing it.

I did well yesterday. Tracked everything - even went to Subway for dinner and had enough calories to do a sandwich and chips!  This morning I even put on my "skinny" pants and even though they are a little snug in the waistband THEY FIT! I guess I'm no down to my lowest weight in a lot of years. Now the challenge comes in to not get cocky and keep the tracking going and bump up the exercise so there is a chance that I'll continue to lose.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

2 Eagle Mom - skinny pants!!!  YAY!!!!!  That's great.  I don't even own anything I would term 'skinny pants' so I'm incredibly pleased for you.

I'm having a good week so far.  I've managed to excercise every day and gotten my water in every day.  And I have managed to come pretty close on my Spark food breakdowns.  I've come in right on or a little under in everything every day.  My struggle is dinner tonight.  I"m not feeling it.  In fact, all I really want is a giant bowl of air-popped popcorn.  Calorie wise - ok.  Nutrient wise - not so ok.  But "regular" food just sounds, I don't know, yuck to me right now.  I even tried to talk myself into a piece of homemade pizza in the freezer.  No go.  Just want the popcorn.  I guess I'll see what I feel like after I've gotten home and gone to the gym.


----------



## Duchie

Anna114 said:


> But that's the key portion control! You can have some of everything, just within reason. In the old days I could get down 2 and on a really good day 3 pieces of NY pizza with extra cheese, pepperoni and onions. The other day I got Papa Johns for my kids, I had one slice and a couple of chicken fingers. That's much better then I use to do. Congratulations to you! Good job!



Thanks for the boost!  Yes, I did well with maintaining a good amount of everything.  I'm just really ready for the day when that's enough, KWIM?  Yes, I only had one pizza slice, but I REALLY wanted that second one.



Jasperann said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> We got back from WDW yesterday.  I spent the day cleaning the house up from the mess that our doggy did...  He ate a couple blinds and is shedding all over everything.  But my house is clean and we are completely unpacked from our trip.  I spent the morning typing up the basics of our trip... in case I want to write a TR or something.  We had a couple of funny moments, so we will see.
> 
> I stepped on the scale this morning, even though I was afraid of the results... and I am down .5 of a pound from when I left.    Hope that stays until our weigh in on Monday.  It is nice out here today.  Suppose to get into the mid 60s, so I'm going to take Jasper (my beagle) for a long walk.  I'm use to the walking after a week of it, so I think I can do it, even though Jasper will be wore out.
> 
> I'm going to try to get caught up with all the posts since I've been gone...  I've got a ton to do.  So I'm not sure if that will happen or not.  Hope everyone has been great this last week.  Welcome to any new comers...  Hope to get to know you all soon.



Welcome back!  And congrats on the weight loss, even while you were on vacation.  That's impressive!



luvsJack said:


> Well, I am almost through my first of two weeks off from work.  Have stayed very busy and I haven't done too terribly bad.  I took dd and her bff to the coast twice, the movies and to the skating rink.
> 
> I have walked every day (two days on the beach) and have had mostly good choices.  We did eat at McD's one day (there just are not any good choices there, even the salads seem to be high in fat) and at CiCi's pizza one day.  But, I made the best choices I could.  Weighed this morning and so far I am at the same weight.  Maybe I can get at least a pound off by Monday!



Walking on the beach   That just sounds wonderful!  I'd walk a heck of a lot more often if it were along the beach.



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I'm one of the newbies!  TR!!!  Do it - I love reading them and would love to hear your experiences of tent camping. I'd love to do that but the thought of packing everything that we would need and flying it across country pretty much stops us from doing it.
> 
> I did well yesterday. Tracked everything - even went to Subway for dinner and had enough calories to do a sandwich and chips!  This morning I even put on my "skinny" pants and even though they are a little snug in the waistband THEY FIT! I guess I'm no down to my lowest weight in a lot of years. Now the challenge comes in to not get cocky and keep the tracking going and bump up the exercise so there is a chance that I'll continue to lose.



What are these "skinny jeans" of which you speak?    I don't think I've owned a pair of skinny anything since I was 12, maybe not even then.    So well done on fitting into yours. 



Stacybaeasm said:


> 2 Eagle Mom - skinny pants!!!  YAY!!!!!  That's great.  I don't even own anything I would term 'skinny pants' so I'm incredibly pleased for you.
> 
> I'm having a good week so far.  I've managed to excercise every day and gotten my water in every day.  And I have managed to come pretty close on my Spark food breakdowns.  I've come in right on or a little under in everything every day.  My struggle is dinner tonight.  I"m not feeling it.  In fact, all I really want is a giant bowl of air-popped popcorn.  Calorie wise - ok.  Nutrient wise - not so ok.  But "regular" food just sounds, I don't know, yuck to me right now.  I even tried to talk myself into a piece of homemade pizza in the freezer.  No go.  Just want the popcorn.  I guess I'll see what I feel like after I've gotten home and gone to the gym.



I've also been focused on drinking enough water.  Some days I just think I'm going to float away!  But recently I came down with the same cold that the rest of the family has had, only I didn't get it as bad.  I'm attributing that to the water flushing all the germs right out of me.  OK, it might not be true, but that's my story and I'm sticking to it!

So this morning I wasn't feeling all that sharp so I skipped my workout.  But I made up for it this afternoon with 3 hours of shoveling dirt into a wheelbarrow and then moving it into the garden.  I'd certainly say that counts as a workout!  The kids wanted to put in a vegetable garden this year so we're getting that all set up.  We've never done this before so it's an adventure for the whole family.  We're actually a little late on planting a few things but we're going to try them anyway and see how they do.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

I am not a happy human today.  I got on the scale for a mid-week check up and I was up 5 pounds from Monday.   WHAT????  Ok, I KNOW in my mind that I have not actually gained 5 pounds because I have been good on my calories and I worked out all 4 days this week.  I know it must be water weight and the fact that I'm not sleeping but the numbers on the scale angered and saddened me today.  Not happy at all and wanting to eat my weight in pizza.


----------



## Duchie

Stacybaeasm said:


> I am not a happy human today.  I got on the scale for a mid-week check up and I was up 5 pounds from Monday.   WHAT????  Ok, I KNOW in my mind that I have not actually gained 5 pounds because I have been good on my calories and I worked out all 4 days this week.  I know it must be water weight and the fact that I'm not sleeping but the numbers on the scale angered and saddened me today.  Not happy at all and wanting to eat my weight in pizza.



I'm in the same boat today.  My scale is only up a pound, but it's so discouraging.  WTH?  I've been so good all week, stayed at or below points every day, exercising, drinking tons of water.  If I'm doing all the right things, this shouldn't happen, so WHAT GIVES?


----------



## dislvr74

Stacybaeasm said:


> I am not a happy human today.  I got on the scale for a mid-week check up and I was up 5 pounds from Monday.   WHAT????  Ok, I KNOW in my mind that I have not actually gained 5 pounds because I have been good on my calories and I worked out all 4 days this week.  I know it must be water weight and the fact that I'm not sleeping but the numbers on the scale angered and saddened me today.  Not happy at all and wanting to eat my weight in pizza.



Why is it that even when we know in our logical brains that the scale isn't telling the whole story, we still believe it in our emotional brains? I do the same thing!

Hang in there.


----------



## GoofyWife

I followed this over from DizneyDawn's trip report and hope its not tool late to jump in!  I think this is a great idea - dieting and Disney.  I haven't had a chance to read the entire thread, but I'll catch up this weekend to motivate myself for a fresh (another) start!  Here's my story:



First Name and Screen name:  Sue/GoofyWife
What your Goal Is for Fitness: lose 120 lbs.
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Breyer's Ice Cream
Favorite Good Food for You:  It's not that I don't like food that is good for you ... I do .. but one of my problems is stopping when I'm full. 
Favorite Form of Exercise:  I like to walk, and I have three dogs  ... and you know what they say "if your dog is fat, you need to exercise", well, one of those dogs is definitely pleasingly plump, so I guess it's time to find her leash.
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  even though I'm  not a sweet young thing, I would love to walk into places like Old Navy and just pick things off the rack and buy, instead of shopping in the "wide" section of the department store.
Family:  My DH is fat too and my biggest regret is that two of my three children are overweight as well; I would like to set a good example to them of healthy eating and exercise.  I don't know where my youngest son came from ... 5'11 and 180lb and athletic, go figure..

Again, I'm glad this thread was started and now  I can't wait to try to lose again.


----------



## Anna114

GoofyWife said:


> I followed this over from DizneyDawn's trip report and hope its not tool late to jump in!  I think this is a great idea - dieting and Disney.  I haven't had a chance to read the entire thread, but I'll catch up this weekend to motivate myself for a fresh (another) start!  Here's my story:
> 
> 
> 
> First Name and Screen name:  Sue/GoofyWife
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: lose 120 lbs.
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Breyer's Ice Cream
> Favorite Good Food for You:  It's not that I don't like food that is good for you ... I do .. but one of my problems is stopping when I'm full.
> Favorite Form of Exercise:  I like to walk, and I have three dogs  ... and you know what they say "if your dog is fat, you need to exercise", well, one of those dogs is definitely pleasingly plump, so I guess it's time to find her leash.
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  even though I'm  not a sweet young thing, I would love to walk into places like Old Navy and just pick things off the rack and buy, instead of shopping in the "wide" section of the department store.
> Family:  My DH is fat too and my biggest regret is that two of my three children are overweight as well; I would like to set a good example to them of healthy eating and exercise.  I don't know where my youngest son came from ... 5'11 and 180lb and athletic, go figure..
> 
> Again, I'm glad this thread was started and now  I can't wait to try to lose again.



Welcome to this thread and welcome to the Disboards! THis is a great supportive thread! When you have a bad meal or a bad day or week pick yourself up and keep going!


----------



## eliz991

GoofyWife said:


> I followed this over from DizneyDawn's trip report and hope its not tool late to jump in!  I think this is a great idea - dieting and Disney.  I haven't had a chance to read the entire thread, but I'll catch up this weekend to motivate myself for a fresh (another) start!  Here's my story:
> 
> 
> 
> First Name and Screen name:  Sue/GoofyWife
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: lose 120 lbs.
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Breyer's Ice Cream
> Favorite Good Food for You:  It's not that I don't like food that is good for you ... I do .. but one of my problems is stopping when I'm full.
> Favorite Form of Exercise:  I like to walk, and I have three dogs  ... and you know what they say "if your dog is fat, you need to exercise", well, one of those dogs is definitely pleasingly plump, so I guess it's time to find her leash.
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  even though I'm  not a sweet young thing, I would love to walk into places like Old Navy and just pick things off the rack and buy, instead of shopping in the "wide" section of the department store.
> Family:  My DH is fat too and my biggest regret is that two of my three children are overweight as well; I would like to set a good example to them of healthy eating and exercise.  I don't know where my youngest son came from ... 5'11 and 180lb and athletic, go figure..
> 
> Again, I'm glad this thread was started and now  I can't wait to try to lose again.



  This is a great thread!  We'll all get to skinny island together!


----------



## Duchie

GoofyWife said:


> I followed this over from DizneyDawn's trip report and hope its not tool late to jump in!  I think this is a great idea - dieting and Disney.  I haven't had a chance to read the entire thread, but I'll catch up this weekend to motivate myself for a fresh (another) start!  Here's my story:
> 
> 
> 
> First Name and Screen name:  Sue/GoofyWife
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: lose 120 lbs.
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Breyer's Ice Cream
> Favorite Good Food for You:  It's not that I don't like food that is good for you ... I do .. but one of my problems is stopping when I'm full.
> Favorite Form of Exercise:  I like to walk, and I have three dogs  ... and you know what they say "if your dog is fat, you need to exercise", well, one of those dogs is definitely pleasingly plump, so I guess it's time to find her leash.
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  even though I'm  not a sweet young thing, I would love to walk into places like Old Navy and just pick things off the rack and buy, instead of shopping in the "wide" section of the department store.
> Family:  My DH is fat too and my biggest regret is that two of my three children are overweight as well; *I would like to set a good example to them of healthy eating and exercise.*  I don't know where my youngest son came from ... 5'11 and 180lb and athletic, go figure..
> 
> Again, I'm glad this thread was started and now  I can't wait to try to lose again.



Welcome aboard!  We're happy you decided to join us and the Disboards.  

I can really relate to the part I bolded above.  My mom struggled with her weight her entire life.  Her mother used to tell her she was fat all the time, but when I look at picture of my mom as a young woman, she was FAR from fat.  But that negative self-image was with her for her entire life, and she unfortunately passed it on to me.  I SO do not want to be the same way!  I haven't told the kids that I'm "dieting" or "trying to lose weight".  To be honest, I don't think they've noticed I'm doing anything at all.  But when they do, what I've told them is that I'd like to be healthier than I am now, so I'm trying to exercise more and be more concious about my food choices.


----------



## luvsJack

Duchie said:


> Thanks for the boost!  Yes, I did well with maintaining a good amount of everything.  I'm just really ready for the day when that's enough, KWIM?  Yes, I only had one pizza slice, but I REALLY wanted that second one.
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back!  And congrats on the weight loss, even while you were on vacation.  That's impressive!
> 
> 
> 
> *Walking on the beach   That just sounds wonderful!  I'd walk a heck of a lot more often if it were along the beach.
> *



Oh, I know!  It was beautiful the first day with not a cloud in the sky and I loved it and the other day it was cold, windy and grey skies and I still loved it!   Its really a big deal for me to say I loved walking but I could walk for miles and miles along the ocean.


----------



## luvsJack

GoofyWife said:


> I followed this over from DizneyDawn's trip report and hope its not tool late to jump in!  I think this is a great idea - dieting and Disney.  I haven't had a chance to read the entire thread, but I'll catch up this weekend to motivate myself for a fresh (another) start!  Here's my story:
> 
> 
> 
> First Name and Screen name:  Sue/GoofyWife
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: lose 120 lbs.
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Breyer's Ice Cream
> Favorite Good Food for You:  It's not that I don't like food that is good for you ... I do .. but one of my problems is stopping when I'm full.
> Favorite Form of Exercise:  I like to walk, and I have three dogs  ... and you know what they say "if your dog is fat, you need to exercise", well, one of those dogs is definitely pleasingly plump, so I guess it's time to find her leash.
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  even though I'm  not a sweet young thing, I would love to walk into places like Old Navy and just pick things off the rack and buy, instead of shopping in the "wide" section of the department store.
> Family:  My DH is fat too and my biggest regret is that two of my three children are overweight as well; I would like to set a good example to them of healthy eating and exercise.  I don't know where my youngest son came from ... 5'11 and 180lb and athletic, go figure..
> 
> Again, I'm glad this thread was started and now  I can't wait to try to lose again.



WELCOME!!!   I too can relate with wanting to set a good example for your kids.  My sons are both pretty athletic and work out regularly (one trying to stay muscled and in shape, the other actually trying to put on weight) so I don't worry too much about them.  My dd is 11 and for now is a perfect weight.  But she already has curves (much to her daddy's dismay) and I see my body at 11, which is why much of my exercise plan includes her and although I don't limit the amount she eats, I try to make it healthy.     But mainly, I want her to see me being healthy so she will be encouraged to be that way too.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Morning!  Had no internet in the keys and at POP now.  Leaving tom morning early.  I cleared out my inbox and sent files so you all should be able to post your weight there.   SORRY! 

Having the best trip ever and can't wait to get back and catch up on you all!  Miss ya guys!


----------



## Anna114

Here's a goofy question, I gained a pound last week  so I got on the scale today and lost both the pound I gained and another pound to boot. So when I send in my loss on Monday did I lose 1 or 2 lbs? Technically i really only lost 1 more pound from my original weight.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Stacybaeasm said:


> 2 Eagle Mom - skinny pants!!!  YAY!!!!!  That's great.  I don't even own anything I would term 'skinny pants' so I'm incredibly pleased for you.
> 
> I'm having a good week so far.  I've managed to excercise every day and gotten my water in every day.  And I have managed to come pretty close on my Spark food breakdowns.  I've come in right on or a little under in everything every day.  My struggle is dinner tonight.  I"m not feeling it.  In fact, all I really want is a giant bowl of air-popped popcorn.  Calorie wise - ok.  Nutrient wise - not so ok.  But "regular" food just sounds, I don't know, yuck to me right now.  I even tried to talk myself into a piece of homemade pizza in the freezer.  No go.  Just want the popcorn.  I guess I'll see what I feel like after I've gotten home and gone to the gym.


 Thanks, When I say skinny pants that just means its the smallest size of pants that I've bought for 20 years.  They are no mean "skinny jeans" in the true sense of the word. I'm just thrilled that I was able to fit into them. I still have a lot more weight to go before I ever fit in truly "skinny jeans". Congrats on the water and the exercise.  I say go for the popcorn if that is what you want. Then if you still need some protein (that's usually where I'm low) I'll eat a hardboiled egg white or some yogurt.  Both low in calories and will boost the one area that is low. I'm really liking SparkPeople. I feel like I'm getting a more balance diet.



GoofyWife said:


> I followed this over from DizneyDawn's trip report and hope its not tool late to jump in!


 Welcome to the group!!  I agree with wanting to eat better to be a good example. My boys are pretty much grown up now (23 and 20) but I think they are even noticing my better nutrition. My older son shocked me when he ordered a Subway sandwich and asked for wheat bread, lettuce, spinach and lite mayo. This is my carb loving boy who normally would order the meatball sandwich on white bread.  I was SO proud!



Duchie said:


> Welcome aboard!  We're happy you decided to join us and the Disboards.
> 
> I can really relate to the part I bolded above.  My mom struggled with her weight her entire life.  Her mother used to tell her she was fat all the time, but when I look at picture of my mom as a young woman, she was FAR from fat.  But that negative self-image was with her for her entire life, and she unfortunately passed it on to me.  I SO do not want to be the same way!  I haven't told the kids that I'm "dieting" or "trying to lose weight".  To be honest, I don't think they've noticed I'm doing anything at all.  But when they do, what I've told them is that I'd like to be healthier than I am now, so I'm trying to exercise more and be more concious about my food choices.


 Like I said above, they notice your choices and will surprise you when you least expect it.



Dizneydawn said:


> Morning!  Had no internet in the keys and at POP now.  Leaving tom morning early.  I cleared out my inbox and sent files so you all should be able to post your weight there.   SORRY!
> 
> Having the best trip ever and can't wait to get back and catch up on you all!  Miss ya guys!


Can't wait to hear all about your trip.  Safe travels.!

Yesterday was a good calorie day, but it was pretty much forced on me. I had to take my oldest for some tests and didn't get to eat much in the morning and then was stuck in the waiting room for 4 hours with only some 100 calorie cookies and an orange. I could have really blown it on dinner but had a 1/2 sandwich and 1/2 salad at Panera. I even splurged on a tuna salad sandwich since I knew it wouldn't put me over on calories.  If you have a Panera Bread near you, check out their website. They've updated their nutritional guide. You can now "build your meal" selecting the items you choose and then you can take items off (I removed the pecans and cheese from my salad and the extra mayo from my sandwich) it really gives you a more accurate nutritional count.

Missed going to the gym this morning, but we worked out in the yard pulling weeds.


----------



## gellybean

Anna114- I always post my weekly loss/gain and then pm/email my actual weight and total weightloss/gain to Dawn. She verifies the number she has with what we think our total loss/gain is, then posts our total weight change and total loss for the group! 

HTH!!



I am finally heading home today. I have been reading the thread on my blackberry but it's not as easy to post. I'm really looking forward to getting my laptop back!! I missed u guys!  Missed the support and my weightloss tools. 
I am uber anxious to see what my scale is gonna say. I started out doing well and as the week went on and I got farther and farther out of my routine, I made not so great choices. And I should have calculated cals the old school way or at least tried to. So we'll see tomorrow morning. Either way I'm gonna own it and I'll be started back at the gym tomorrow!!
 to all the new joiners!! 

Welcome home Jasperann!!!  My beagle's name is Jasper, too!  What are the odd's two Amy/Aimee's would have two Jasper beagles? 

Safe travels home, Dawn and fam!  Can't wait to have u back on here and read all about ur trip!!


C u all soon as I get back home!  :


----------



## Anna114

gellybean said:


> Anna114- I always post my weekly loss/gain and then pm/email my actual weight and total weightloss/gain to Dawn. She verifies the number she has with what we think our total loss/gain is, then posts our total weight change and total loss for the group!
> 
> HTH!!
> 
> 
> 
> You're a peach! Thanks.


----------



## luvsJack

Another weekend has come to an end and also the end of spring break week (I still have another week off but dd goes back to school tomorrow).   This weekend was spent running and it seems like eating!

Friday night dh decided he wanted fish from a local take out place.  I got boiled shrimp for a better choice and YUCK!  It was awful!  Won't be returning there.    Saturday night we took dd to the movies to see Alice in Wonderland (absolutely wonderful!) and grabbed supper at Wendy's.  I like their salads, but wonder about the calorie counts and I am not even sure they have low-fat dressings.  I told dh, we CANNOT be doing this anymore.  I would prefer no fast food places and I need to be able to plan ahead for the places we do eat out so I know they have better choices for me (and choices that do taste good!).   

Today it turned cold and rainy again, so we spent the day watching movies.  Watched Twilight and then dd saw that New Moon was on PPV.  Just couldn't resist!  Had popcorn for lunch and cereal for supper--very odd food day!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

hey everyone 

stayed same weight again this week...had spring break off last week (stayed home), went to jazzercise 6 out of 7 days, went to bed hungry a few nights...

so mad!

I think I should journal my food but keep convincing myself I can keep track in my head. hmmm.


----------



## Duchie

Good morning, everyone!

Well, this week I was +0.3.  Not sure why or how that happened, since I've been pretty strict.  I went back and reviewd the week:  Exercise - check.  Staying within points/calories every day - check.  Drinking lots of water - check.

I'm really disappointed about this.  My head knows it's normal, but the rest of me is really having a hard time.  My motivation is kind of low right now.

I'm also wondering if I'm having an issue with the new scale I bought.  It seems to be stuck on one number, never moving or fluctuating at all.  I started playing around with it last week, weighing myself at different times throughout the day, and wearing different clothes (everything from jeans/sweats and shoes to just undies) and it was ALWAYS the same.  By comparison, my old scale would fluctuate at least a little bit each time.  Do scales sometimes develop a "memory" issue?  I'm thinking about returning it and trying another one, or just sticking with the old scale.  What do you guys think?


----------



## luvsJack

Duchie said:


> I'm also wondering if I'm having an issue with the new scale I bought.  It seems to be stuck on one number, never moving or fluctuating at all.  I started playing around with it last week, weighing myself at different times throughout the day, and wearing different clothes (everything from jeans/sweats and shoes to just undies) and it was ALWAYS the same.  By comparison, my old scale would fluctuate at least a little bit each time.  Do scales sometimes develop a "memory" issue?  I'm thinking about returning it and trying another one, or just sticking with the old scale.  What do you guys think?



Do you still have the old scale?  What does it say?  

It really sounds like a scale problem to me.  When I tried LA Weightloss, one of their recommendations was to not wear jeans to weigh in because jeans weigh a couple of pounds by themselves.  My friend weighed in with jeans on and then went behind a screen and took them off; it made a big difference.  
So just the jeans should have made a difference, not to mention the shoes!


----------



## luvsJack

I am down!!  -1 lb

Would have loved to have seen more of a loss but with all the eating out we did last week--I will take it gladly.  Getting in that exercise every day really made a difference for me.


----------



## GoofyWife

Duchie said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> I'm also wondering if I'm having an issue with the new scale I bought.  It seems to be stuck on one number, never moving or fluctuating at all.  I started playing around with it last week, weighing myself at different times throughout the day, and wearing different clothes (everything from jeans/sweats and shoes to just undies) and it was ALWAYS the same.  By comparison, my old scale would fluctuate at least a little bit each time.  Do scales sometimes develop a "memory" issue?  I'm thinking about returning it and trying another one, or just sticking with the old scale.  What do you guys think?



Is it a regular scale or electronic?  If electronic, maybe try changing the battery


----------



## GoofyWife

so I'm going to try to use some of the many lessons from Weight Watchers and break my goal into manageable smaller goals, the first one is 25 lbs by the middle of May ...


----------



## Duchie

luvsJack said:


> Do you still have the old scale?  What does it say?
> 
> It really sounds like a scale problem to me.  When I tried LA Weightloss, one of their recommendations was to not wear jeans to weigh in because jeans weigh a couple of pounds by themselves.  My friend weighed in with jeans on and then went behind a screen and took them off; it made a big difference.
> So just the jeans should have made a difference, not to mention the shoes!



The old scale would fluctuate at least a little bit each time.



GoofyWife said:


> Is it a regular scale or electronic?  If electronic, maybe try changing the battery



It's electronic and brand new, so the batteries are new as well.

I think I'm going to return it and try to find another one.  Any suggestions?  This one is a WW (made by Conair) that I got at Target for around $25.


----------



## dislvr74

I'm down 1.2 this week. I wasn't always so great about staying within my calories and my workouts weren't as consistent as I would like, so I think I can credit increasing my fiber intake with causing the weight loss. 

I'm home much of this week for spring break. The couple of days that I am working will be very quiet and very close to the vending machine. I will be quite happy if I just maintain this week. I looked at my weight chart and last year I gained over 5 pounds during spring break *while I was repainting almost the entire house!* I'm making a list of projects this morning and will be very focused on getting my runs done this week.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Good morning everyone.  I read some of the above posts.  congrats to the people who posted a loss this week.  And to those of us who didn't (and I am one) hang in there.  It's so easy to get discouraged.  Just remember, our bodies are going to fluctuate and we can end up gaining even though we did everything right if, for example, we are around that time of the month.  You just never know.  For instance, on Friday, I was up 5 pounds!!   No reason for it - I had been good with my eating and with my exercising.  But, it must have been water retention because I lost most of that 5 pounds over the weekend.  So, hang in.  Don't get discouraged.  We can do this.  Skinny island is just over the horizon!

Oh, and I am +.6for the week.  I may never get that gosh darn palm tree.


----------



## shellabell

Good Monday morning,

I am up .2 today. Considering how the week started out I am happy that it wasn't more. I did better this weekend; I got up saturday for my running class and I tracked my calories on Sparkpeople. I still ate out, but I made better choices. Now I am hoping for a loss this week. Told myself when I lose 5lbs I'll treat myself to a massage, and I really need it

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Up 1 from last week, but still down 4.5 overall.  I knew it would be up because I ate a lot of junk this weekend and didn't get as much exercise as I should.  But, I shall soldier on!!

Congrats to those still losing!!


----------



## Jasperann

Sorry I've been MIA the last few days.  Getting back in the routine is really hard...lol  I did horrible on food choices this weekend.  I didn't pack my lunch for work and ended up with fast food both days.    Which of course probably is accountable for my gain, even if it is mostly water weight.  I'm sure the extra calories I ate because of it has something to do with it too. 

So I am +1.6 from two weeks ago... I think??  I could be off a little bit.  I didn't record it anywhere and I sent it to Dawn on here.



GoofyWife said:


> I followed this over from DizneyDawn's trip report and hope its not tool late to jump in!  I think this is a great idea - dieting and Disney.  I haven't had a chance to read the entire thread, but I'll catch up this weekend to motivate myself for a fresh (another) start!



Welcome.  I too had an issue with Ice Cream.  I discovered if I ate it out of a measuring cup, (usually have two servings and eat it out of 1 cup) I feel satisfied and I don't go back for more.  In the past I would eat a huge bowl of the stuff...  I haven't been doing it lately, but I use to save the calories for the ice cream everyday.  On the days that I didn't save the calories, I would tell myself that I would work the calories off then have the ice cream.  But when I was done working out I didn't ever want to spend the calories on the ice cream.  



Dizneydawn said:


> Morning!  Had no internet in the keys and at POP now.  Leaving tom morning early.  I cleared out my inbox and sent files so you all should be able to post your weight there.   SORRY!
> 
> Having the best trip ever and can't wait to get back and catch up on you all!  Miss ya guys!



Can't wait to read your TR!  Hope you have a safe trip back home.



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Thanks, When I say skinny pants that just means its the smallest size of pants that I've bought for 20 years.  They are no mean "skinny jeans" in the true sense of the word. I'm just thrilled that I was able to fit into them. I still have a lot more weight to go before I ever fit in truly "skinny jeans". Congrats on the water and the exercise.  I say go for the popcorn if that is what you want. Then if you still need some protein (that's usually where I'm low) I'll eat a hardboiled egg white or some yogurt.  Both low in calories and will boost the one area that is low. I'm really liking SparkPeople. I feel like I'm getting a more balance diet.
> 
> I have some 'skinny jeans' that aren't really skinny jeans that I can't wait to fit back into... it will mean I am as small as I was when I was in my early 20s.  That is an awesome accomplishment and I can so understand...
> 
> Yesterday was a good calorie day, but it was pretty much forced on me. I had to take my oldest for some tests and didn't get to eat much in the morning and then was stuck in the waiting room for 4 hours with only some 100 calorie cookies and an orange. I could have really blown it on dinner but had a 1/2 sandwich and 1/2 salad at Panera. I even splurged on a tuna salad sandwich since I knew it wouldn't put me over on calories.  If you have a Panera Bread near you, check out their website. They've updated their nutritional guide. You can now "build your meal" selecting the items you choose and then you can take items off (I removed the pecans and cheese from my salad and the extra mayo from my sandwich) it really gives you a more accurate nutritional count.
> 
> Missed going to the gym this morning, but we worked out in the yard pulling weeds.



Panera Bread is so yummy.  I have to stay away from it.  I once ate a chicken sandwich that they have.  It sounded like it would be healthy for you.  It was only half a sandwich...  but when I got home from work that day and found out how many calories I ate I was in shock.  It was over 600 calories  for a half of a sandwich!



gellybean said:


> I am finally heading home today. I have been reading the thread on my blackberry but it's not as easy to post. I'm really looking forward to getting my laptop back!! I missed u guys!  Missed the support and my weightloss tools.
> I am uber anxious to see what my scale is gonna say. I started out doing well and as the week went on and I got farther and farther out of my routine, I made not so great choices. And I should have calculated cals the old school way or at least tried to. So we'll see tomorrow morning. Either way I'm gonna own it and I'll be started back at the gym tomorrow!!
> to all the new joiners!!
> 
> I've missed you!  I didn't remember that you were out of town!  So glad you will be back.  I'm also owning it today and starting back on my elliptical today.  I think I might even start back on the biggest loser game.  I could do the long one that last for like 12 weeks or something.
> 
> Welcome home Jasperann!!!  My beagle's name is Jasper, too!  What are the odd's two Amy/Aimee's would have two Jasper beagles?
> 
> That is so funny!  OMG!  Very interesting that we would both have beagles AND name them Jasper.  I've been in love with the name Jasper forever.  I wanted to name my kids Jasper but never did... so when we got the dog that was the only name I could call him.  Twilight helped a little with it too...  Now we are thinking of getting another one and naming her Alice or Bella.
> 
> C u all soon as I get back home!



Hope you have a safe trip home!  



luvsJack said:


> Friday night dh decided he wanted fish from a local take out place.  I got boiled shrimp for a better choice and YUCK!  It was awful!  Won't be returning there.    Saturday night we took dd to the movies to see Alice in Wonderland (absolutely wonderful!) and grabbed supper at Wendy's.  I like their salads, but wonder about the calorie counts and I am not even sure they have low-fat dressings.  I told dh, we CANNOT be doing this anymore.  I would prefer no fast food places and I need to be able to plan ahead for the places we do eat out so I know they have better choices for me (and choices that do taste good!).
> 
> I can relate to the not wanting fast food any more... it makes you feel yucky and it usually doesn't taste good.  Especially if you have been eating healthy.  My family can't understand why I can't stand Mickey D's fries, but all I taste is grease when i eat them now.
> 
> Today it turned cold and rainy again, so we spent the day watching movies.  Watched Twilight and then dd saw that New Moon was on PPV.  Just couldn't resist!  Had popcorn for lunch and cereal for supper--very odd food day!



Had you seen New Moon already?  I liked New Moon a ton more than Twilight.  It was more in line with how I felt about the books.  I hope they keep the same director for the other ones.  The first director, although she loved the books, didn't do them justice.  



hanutedmansionmomma said:


> hey everyone
> 
> stayed same weight again this week...had spring break off last week (stayed home), went to jazzercise 6 out of 7 days, went to bed hungry a few nights...
> 
> so mad!
> 
> I think I should journal my food but keep convincing myself I can keep track in my head. hmmm.



Keeping track of your food will really open your eyes.  I try to do it in my head sometimes and then I find that I have forgotten somethings in my addition when I go to log the food at the end of the day.  So now I log my food in the morning... then I know what I am planning to eat and how much it's costing me.  (I treat my calories like money I have to spend each day...  It just works better for me like that)



Duchie said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> Well, this week I was +0.3.  Not sure why or how that happened, since I've been pretty strict.  I went back and reviewd the week:  Exercise - check.  Staying within points/calories every day - check.  Drinking lots of water - check.
> 
> I'm really disappointed about this.  My head knows it's normal, but the rest of me is really having a hard time.  My motivation is kind of low right now.
> 
> I'm also wondering if I'm having an issue with the new scale I bought.  It seems to be stuck on one number, never moving or fluctuating at all.  I started playing around with it last week, weighing myself at different times throughout the day, and wearing different clothes (everything from jeans/sweats and shoes to just undies) and it was ALWAYS the same.  By comparison, my old scale would fluctuate at least a little bit each time.  Do scales sometimes develop a "memory" issue?  I'm thinking about returning it and trying another one, or just sticking with the old scale.  What do you guys think?



Sounds like your scale is broken...  Especially if it stays the same no matter what.  If you have changed scales there could also be a difference too...  your original may have been calibrated wrong or off a little bit.  (not sure if that is the right use of that word..)  If that is the case then a new scale could read more or less than your original one.  Just give yourself a week when changing a scale.  Then the following week you would know if there is a true weight loss or gain.  But it still sounds like your new one is broken...  I have two scales (three if you count the wii) and they all vary from each other, they are usually with in a pound of each other though. 



luvsJack said:


> I am down!!  -1 lb
> 
> Would have loved to have seen more of a loss but with all the eating out we did last week--I will take it gladly.  Getting in that exercise every day really made a difference for me.



 Congrats on a loss!  



GoofyWife said:


> so I'm going to try to use some of the many lessons from Weight Watchers and break my goal into manageable smaller goals, the first one is 25 lbs by the middle of May ...



A couple of the ladies on here are doing the same thing.  I think it is a great idea.  I may do it too.  I could do 20 pounds by the end of May...  Does that sound like to much weight for two months???  I don't want to set myself up for failure...



dislvr74 said:


> I'm down 1.2 this week. I wasn't always so great about staying within my calories and my workouts weren't as consistent as I would like, so I think I can credit increasing my fiber intake with causing the weight loss.
> 
> Fiber and protein are the two things that help me with weight loss... usually it is Apples and cheese...lmao
> 
> I'm home much of this week for spring break. The couple of days that I am working will be very quiet and very close to the vending machine. I will be quite happy if I just maintain this week. I looked at my weight chart and last year I gained over 5 pounds during spring break *while I was repainting almost the entire house!* I'm making a list of projects this morning and will be very focused on getting my runs done this week.



You didn't have us last year... so I'm sure that will make a difference too...  



Stacybaeasm said:


> Good morning everyone.  I read some of the above posts.  congrats to the people who posted a loss this week.  And to those of us who didn't (and I am one) hang in there.  It's so easy to get discouraged.  Just remember, our bodies are going to fluctuate and we can end up gaining even though we did everything right if, for example, we are around that time of the month.  You just never know.  For instance, on Friday, I was up 5 pounds!!   No reason for it - I had been good with my eating and with my exercising.  But, it must have been water retention because I lost most of that 5 pounds over the weekend.  So, hang in.  Don't get discouraged.  We can do this.  Skinny island is just over the horizon!
> 
> Oh, and I am +.6for the week.  I may never get that gosh darn palm tree.



I may have to give the palm tree back...   But I'm positive you will get the palm tree!  I can't wait to see it on your posts!  



shellabell said:


> Good Monday morning,
> 
> I am up .2 today. Considering how the week started out I am happy that it wasn't more. I did better this weekend; I got up saturday for my running class and I tracked my calories on Sparkpeople. I still ate out, but I made better choices. Now I am hoping for a loss this week. Told myself when I lose 5lbs I'll treat myself to a massage, and I really need it
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!



.2 pounds could be just about anything... don't worry about it to much especially if you know you are making good choices.  You are heading in the right direction and you will reach your first goal of 5lbs in no time!  A massage sounds great!  For my first five pounds I treated myself to a pedi... it was so nice.  I think the next 5 pounds will be a new book.  There is a book coming out in May that I really want.

Hope everyone has a great day!  I'll check back in later!


----------



## ski_mom

I'm up 1 for the week .  It's really my fault though - bad, bad choices over the weekend (again!).  But, I'm owning it and moving on.  This is a new week and I'm still 6.5 pounds less than when I started this!  I've got so far to go though that sometimes that seems like a drop in the bucket, but it's better than gaining, which is what I used to do!


----------



## ancestry

-1 for the week.  -8 in all.


----------



## GoofyWife

Jasperann said:


> Welcome.  I too had an issue with Ice Cream.  I discovered if I ate it out of a measuring cup, (usually have two servings and eat it out of 1 cup) I feel satisfied and I don't go back for more.  In the past I would eat a huge bowl of the stuff...  I haven't been doing it lately, but I use to save the calories for the ice cream everyday.  On the days that I didn't save the calories, I would tell myself that I would work the calories off then have the ice cream.  But when I was done working out I didn't ever want to spend the calories on the ice cream.
> 
> 
> A couple of the ladies on here are doing the same thing.  I think it is a great idea.  I may do it too.  I could do 20 pounds by the end of May...  Does that sound like to much weight for two months???  I don't want to set myself up for failure...
> 
> Thanks for the great idea about the ice cream - if it wasn't for my skinny son who asks for it for dessert, I probably wouldnt buy it as much.  I do try to buy the individual weight watcher cups of ice cream once in a while - most of the time they will satisfy my cravings.
> 
> I may also revise my goal to between 20-25 lbs by the end of May - I agree, I don't want to set myself up for failure!


----------



## Anna114

Just keep in mind you are looking to lose 2 pounds a week. That will get a little difficult towards the end, IMHO, unless you take to exercising.


----------



## gellybean

+/- 0.0


I am beyond confused.  I went to my mom's for an entire week. No gym, no internet, no support group. I did well in the beginning and gradually slipped more and more by the end of the week. I ate ice cream, ate chips, didn't measure any portions, etc. 


And I'm exactly the same weight as I was two weeks ago, the last official weigh in I did because I can't really count last week's at my mom's because of scale discrepancy.

The even more confusing part is when I weighed in at mom's the first morning I was there, I was +3 from the scale I have at home and lost those 3 lbs while at mom's, weighing in on her scale everyday. I thought that might translate to a loss on my scale since I had been up on her scale and then gradually went down on her scale. 

But no.


To say I'm befuzzled is a bit of an understatement.

I am gonna get back on livestrong and track and I'm going to the gym again this afternoon and planning on getting 5 days in this week.

But what do you do when you gain weight working out and tracking points and lose weight when you don't workout and don't track points?


I know deep down somewhere that it could be water retention or loss of muscle mass or I could be eating too little or too many cals on livestrong. I know all that. But it is really frustrating to be really truly trying for the first time, not some fad diet or quick fix but the RIGHT way and not see the scale budge. I've lost 2.8 lbs in FIVE WEEKS! In five weeks on WW, without working out, I lost 16lbs. (November 08) I know that I should be taking solace in the loss of inches, but I really hate my scale right now.

It's sad that I have programmed myself to trust a number on a scale before I trust myself. I know I'm doing what is right and better for my body, but yet I feel like a failure if the scale doesn't show that I've made any progress. It's hard to overcome years of training that mandate a number as the only indicator of sucess or failure with the battle of the bulge.

I will keep trying. I will not give up. I will not be discouraged.


I will not begrudge the weeks it's going to take me to lose the same amount I could lose in days if I was doing this the wrong way. 

I will not begrudge the time the gym is taking away from my couch pototo tendancies.

I will not begrudge the months it may take me to find that perfect sweet spot of weight loss tools and strategies to lose that magic 2 lbs a week.

I will not begrudge the plus size dress I'll have to buy for the wedding this summer because there's no way I'm gonna lose weight fast enough to make it to a size 16 by July.


I'm doing this for me. It's a marathon, not a sprint. AND I am DETERMINED to enjoy the journey.


----------



## gellybean

Jasperann said:


> Sorry I've been MIA the last few days.  Getting back in the routine is really hard...lol  I did horrible on food choices this weekend.  I didn't pack my lunch for work and ended up with fast food both days.    Which of course probably is accountable for my gain, even if it is mostly water weight.  I'm sure the extra calories I ate because of it has something to do with it too.
> 
> So I am +1.6 from two weeks ago... I think??  I could be off a little bit.  I didn't record it anywhere and I sent it to Dawn on here.



Glad you're back and posting! I missed you, too!!! I was around for all of last week when you were gone.  



The beagle thing is too funny. I actually named him after a county in Texas.  But when I got another dog, named her Bella because of the Twilight theme, and there was a Bell county in Texas. 


I think you and I may be clones of each other... just saying.


----------



## stitchfan23

Hi everyone and welcome to the newbies.  As people have said it is a great support group here and everyone is struggling with the same issues which helps because you don't feel like you are alone.

It has been a really stressful and busy week.  Hubby had laser eye surgery mid week which put me behind 2 days since he couldn't drive and had to go back for check ups plus his birthday was on the weekend so 3 days of cake and a home cooked but not so great birthday dinner and I was dreading stepping on the scale but surprise I am -1.7lbsNot sure how but I will gladly take it.  I did keep up with my exercise and I did drink my water so maybe that is what really helped.  Well this is a new week and best of luck to everyone.

WOOHOO!!!!!!!! I JUST REALIZED THAT THIS LOSS PUTS ME TO -10LBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luvsJack

Jasperann said:


> Had you seen New Moon already?  I liked New Moon a ton more than Twilight.  It was more in line with how I felt about the books.  I hope they keep the same director for the other ones.  The first director, although she loved the books, didn't do them justice.




Dd and I saw it in the theater and loved it.  I like it a lot better than Twilight too.  I had to watch Twilight a couple of times to really appreciate it.  I agree about the director, he/she(?) really stuck to the book and the whole feeling of the book.  

Dd has a crush on Taylor Lautner (my girl has good taste ) and when we saw New Moon in the theater, I was watching for her reaction when he took his shirt off.  She thought it was so funny because I was the one that reacted with a "WOW!"      (in my defense,  you could hear one large intake of breath from every female in the theater!)


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Happy Monday everyone!

Congratulations to everyone whether you have posted a loss/gain or the same weight. At least you are still trying and that is really all that matters.  I was really good at tracking my food this week and have a -1.2 loss for my first week. I wish we had weighed in on Thursday as it was a much lower number, but I'll take it.  If I can keep losing 1 lb per week I'll be thrilled.  Of course I would love more, but I'll be happy with just 1. Don't want to get too greedy.

Gellybean - don't get discouraged. Sometimes I think your body just needs to get used to the reduced calories or increased calories. Then all of a sudden, wham - you'll drop a bunch. You just have to get to that week without giving up and giving in to the junk food. It has happened to me before (both ways). 

WE CAN DO THIS!!!!


----------



## GaRain

I haven't weighed myself in awhile.  I usually use my Wii Fit to record that.  I don't like weighing at the gym with all these people around!
Today I did work out - 40 minutes on the treadmill, 20 minutes on the bike and 30 minute cycle of upper body muscle work.
I guess I need to break out the Wii Fit again.


----------



## Leash

No change this week so not great but not terrible.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Well, I had 2 minor successes followed by a big failure last night.  It was the Kevin Kline awards here in STL - think the Tony's but for the St. Louis theatre folks.  My theatre had 27 nominations so off to the awards I went.  STAGES hosted a pre-awards wine reception at this very chic wine bar.  I managed to avoid alcohol AND the hors-deovers.  I sipped water and just stayed away from the food table.  Then, after the show, there is a big post-reception.  I walked away again with no alcohol and no nibbles.  Yay!!!  Then, my friend Rob said "I'm hungry.  We didn't eat dinner.  Let's go to Sonic."    Yep - sonic late at night and me with no will power.  I ate a breakfast burrito and an orange slush.  Was that better than the double cheeseburger and tots I wanted??  Don't know but I felt like it was.  Still, Sonic at anytime - bad.  Sonic after 11:00pm - even worse.  I better drink a ton of water today and then hit the gym hard tonight.


----------



## Anna114

Note to self, as a diabetic, there will be no late sunflower seed eating  What I learned..... don't get on the treadmill when pissed at DH. Went on Sunday evening, ran for 3 minutes of the time I was on (not normal for me) and am still sore. 

I cancelled my nutrisystems today. It's time to fully integrate all "normal" food into my diet. I still have about 3 weeks of NS food left so I will still use them to help the integration. 

My good news is, I did some serious gardening (I have about 50 rose bushes) on Sunday. It is the easiest time I had in 15 years! It's much easier to garden without the 8 bags of sugar hanging all over me  How is everyone else doing? .... the good, the bad and the ugly.

Stacy, great news on your successes! They are never small. They always feel good.


----------



## HockeyKat

Stacybaeasm said:


> Well, I had 2 minor successes followed by a big failure last night.
> ...
> 
> Then, my friend Rob said "I'm hungry.  We didn't eat dinner.  Let's go to Sonic."    Yep - sonic late at night and me with no will power.  I ate a breakfast burrito and an orange slush.  Was that better than the double cheeseburger and tots I wanted??  Don't know but I felt like it was.  Still, Sonic at anytime - bad.  Sonic after 11:00pm - even worse.  I better drink a ton of water today and then hit the gym hard tonight.



Sorry to butt in... lurker here (from the Goddess thread).  I just wanted to congratulate you on the success, because man that had to have been hard! Parties are my downfall!   

Also, you didn't make the worst choice at Sonic.  That burrito is about 450, and the slush is probably another 200-400 depending on size.   Here is a link to their nutritional info:  http://www.sonicdrivein.com/pdfs/menu/SonicNutritionGuide.pdf

A medium tot there is only 200 cals!  Granted, high in fat and such, but as an occasional treat...


----------



## eliz991

I wasn't here yesterday but I am down 2.6 for this week.  I am still up from where we started!  I have been having a lot of problems with my exercise, first from my knee and lately from the massive headaches I've been getting.  The headaches were caused first by my doctor calling in the wrong pills and I didn't realize it so I was taking too many hormones.  Second is the weather, as the other Texans here know it snowed Saturday and was about 70 yesterday!  I had a migraine yesterday and stayed home but am planning to get some exercise today...

after I go to happy hour with my friend.


----------



## Dizneydawn

HI all!  We are home.  I have more room in my inbox again.  I am exhausted.  Drove 20 hours in 24 due to brake failure and needing to push getting home late.

(Just drove in this morning at 7:30 a.m.)

I am hitting the hay, seeing my Dad (leg amputation happened while we were gone on This past Thursday) and will either tonight or tom. get to the weight chart.

I am beyond tired and just need to crash.

Can't wait to read and get all caught up!

Helllooooo, new CASTAWAYS!!!!!!


----------



## gellybean

Dizneydawn said:


> HI all!  We are home.  I have more room in my inbox again.  I am exhausted.  Drove 20 hours in 24 due to brake failure and needing to push getting home late.
> 
> (Just drove in this morning at 7:30 a.m.)
> 
> I am hitting the hay, seeing my Dad (leg amputation happened while we were gone on This past Thursday) and will either tonight or tom. get to the weight chart.
> 
> I am beyond tired and just need to crash.
> 
> Can't wait to read and get all caught up!
> 
> Helllooooo, new CASTAWAYS!!!!!!





 home Dawn!!!! Glad y'all are back safe and sound!!


 sorry to hear about your dad's surgery!! Wishing him the best transition possible!

Will try your pm box again!


----------



## dislvr74

So far spring break has not been good to me. Yesterday was probably the worst day of binging that I have had in a long, long time. The only saving grace was that my stomach has shrunk enough to keep me from eating as much as I used to be able to. Still, I ate past the point of being physically uncomfortable and woke up with a food hangover this morning. This is so hard for me to admit, but I know I have to own it and I have to move on. Food is such an addiction!

As I said, I woke up with that horrible food hangover feeling. Those of you who have issues with binging know exactly what I mean. I decided to try to sweat out some of the sodium and fat that I consumed yesterday and went out for a 6 mile run. I only made it 5 miles and then the IT band on my "good" leg started to bother me and I walked the last mile home. I have been plagued by injuries of all sorts on my left (bad) leg and my right leg has never given me any trouble. I'm not sure what I am going to do if both legs are injured. Anyway, I decided not to push through that last mile and I'm going to do some cross training for a few days in order to give it some rest.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Stacybaeasm said:


> Well, I had 2 minor successes followed by a big failure last night.  It was the Kevin Kline awards here in STL - think the Tony's but for the St. Louis theatre folks.  My theatre had 27 nominations so off to the awards I went.  STAGES hosted a pre-awards wine reception at this very chic wine bar.  I managed to avoid alcohol AND the hors-deovers.  I sipped water and just stayed away from the food table.  Then, after the show, there is a big post-reception.  I walked away again with no alcohol and no nibbles.  Yay!!!  Then, my friend Rob said "I'm hungry.  We didn't eat dinner.  Let's go to Sonic."    Yep - sonic late at night and me with no will power.  I ate a breakfast burrito and an orange slush.  Was that better than the double cheeseburger and tots I wanted??  Don't know but I felt like it was.  Still, Sonic at anytime - bad.  Sonic after 11:00pm - even worse.  I better drink a ton of water today and then hit the gym hard tonight.


 Hey, it could be a lot worse if you had eaten at both of those events and then gone out for Sonic. I know eating late at night can wreck havoc with my weight loss. At least you have all of this week to work off the extra sodium.



eliz991 said:


> I wasn't here yesterday but I am down 2.6 for this week.  I am still up from where we started!  I have been having a lot of problems with my exercise, first from my knee and lately from the massive headaches I've been getting.  The headaches were caused first by my doctor calling in the wrong pills and I didn't realize it so I was taking too many hormones.  Second is the weather, as the other Texans here know it snowed Saturday and was about 70 yesterday!  I had a migraine yesterday and stayed home but am planning to get some exercise today...
> 
> after I go to happy hour with my friend.


I hope your feeling better soon! I've had the migranes in the past so I know how miserable they can make you. Hope the week gets better for you!



Dizneydawn said:


> HI all!  We are home.  I have more room in my inbox again.  I am exhausted.  Drove 20 hours in 24 due to brake failure and needing to push getting home late.


Welcome back!  Glad you made it back safe and sound.  Hope your Dad heals as quickly as possible.



dislvr74 said:


> So far spring break has not been good to me. Yesterday was probably the worst day of binging that I have had in a long, long time. The only saving grace was that my stomach has shrunk enough to keep me from eating as much as I used to be able to. Still, I ate past the point of being physically uncomfortable and woke up with a food hangover this morning. This is so hard for me to admit, but I know I have to own it and I have to move on. Food is such an addiction!
> 
> As I said, I woke up with that horrible food hangover feeling. Those of you who have issues with binging know exactly what I mean. I decided to try to sweat out some of the sodium and fat that I consumed yesterday and went out for a 6 mile run. I only made it 5 miles and then the IT band on my "good" leg started to bother me and I walked the last mile home. I have been plagued by injuries of all sorts on my left (bad) leg and my right leg has never given me any trouble. I'm not sure what I am going to do if both legs are injured. Anyway, I decided not to push through that last mile and I'm going to do some cross training for a few days in order to give it some rest.


 I can totally sympathize. I didn't binge but ate some really fatty ribs and I was feeling it the whole next day. I hope your knees are feeling better soon.

I had a pretty good day even though it was really challenging. Had a business lunch (ordered the chicken salad) then went out for dinner with a friend. Made good choices (stayed away from desserts on both occasions). I logged everything in the best I could. Still haven't made it to the gym, but at figure if I keep within my calories I'm one step closer to losing the weight than if I calculate in my head.


----------



## ancestry

I just have to say that nothing is worse that trying to continue to diet and exercise when you aren't feeling well.  Blech.

I had a chest cold back in February and it was finally improving in March.  Then my DH, DD, and DS all got sick with some weird virus/cold that gave them a fever and really bad cough.  Fortunately I didn't get the fever but the chest cold and cough is back.  Yuck.  All I want to do is sleep and sleep and sleep.  <sigh>


----------



## Jasperann

gellybean said:


> The beagle thing is too funny. I actually named him after a county in Texas.  But when I got another dog, named her Bella because of the Twilight theme, and there was a Bell county in Texas.
> I didn't know you had a dog named Bella too.  That is so funny!  I seen that you found a bigger place for your Jasper to run.  Beagles really need the extra room.  We were in an apartment when we got him as a puppy, but moved to a house with a huge yard by the time he was 4 months old.  Did you name your new puppy Bella or was that the other dog you had before that was hurt by your brothers dog?
> 
> I think you and I may be clones of each other... just saying.



I think we could be... cause just saying is also something I say all the time.  



stitchfan23 said:


> WOOHOO!!!!!!!! I JUST REALIZED THAT THIS LOSS PUTS ME TO -10LBS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 CONGRATS!!!!!!  I'm so happy for you!



luvsJack said:


> Dd and I saw it in the theater and loved it.  I like it a lot better than Twilight too.  I had to watch Twilight a couple of times to really appreciate it.  I agree about the director, he/she(?) really stuck to the book and the whole feeling of the book.
> 
> Dd has a crush on Taylor Lautner (my girl has good taste ) and when we saw New Moon in the theater, I was watching for her reaction when he took his shirt off.  She thought it was so funny because I was the one that reacted with a "WOW!"      (in my defense,  you could hear one large intake of breath from every female in the theater!)



 Try holding that 'WOW!!' in when in front of your other half.  That was a challange, but I'm sure I was one of the many intakes of breath in the theater.  I also had to watch Twilight a couple times before I thought... 'yeah I guess this could be a good movie'  But it was very hesitant, I had no problems with New Moon however.



GaRain said:


> I haven't weighed myself in awhile.  I usually use my Wii Fit to record that.  I don't like weighing at the gym with all these people around!
> Today I did work out - 40 minutes on the treadmill, 20 minutes on the bike and 30 minute cycle of upper body muscle work.
> I guess I need to break out the Wii Fit again.



I've always told my family that I was going to go to the gym and get weighed when I reach my goal weight...    I could not do it now.  Especially with all the skinny trainers at the gym. 



Leash said:


> No change this week so not great but not terrible.



 You could have had changes in inches this week!  Even if the scale didn't show anything.  You are going in the right direction!



Stacybaeasm said:


> Well, I had 2 minor successes followed by a big failure last night.  It was the Kevin Kline awards here in STL - think the Tony's but for the St. Louis theatre folks.  My theatre had 27 nominations so off to the awards I went.  STAGES hosted a pre-awards wine reception at this very chic wine bar.  I managed to avoid alcohol AND the hors-deovers.  I sipped water and just stayed away from the food table.  Then, after the show, there is a big post-reception.  I walked away again with no alcohol and no nibbles.  Yay!!!  Then, my friend Rob said "I'm hungry.  We didn't eat dinner.  Let's go to Sonic."    Yep - sonic late at night and me with no will power.  I ate a breakfast burrito and an orange slush.  Was that better than the double cheeseburger and tots I wanted??  Don't know but I felt like it was.  Still, Sonic at anytime - bad.  Sonic after 11:00pm - even worse.  I better drink a ton of water today and then hit the gym hard tonight.



You did AWESOME!!!!  So much better than I can envision myself doing.  Staying away from the alcohol would be no problem for me, but the food table... I'd have a food hang over the next day.    Don't beat yourself up over the Sonic.  You didn't make the worse choices ever.  



Anna114 said:


> Note to self, as a diabetic, there will be no late sunflower seed eating  What I learned..... don't get on the treadmill when pissed at DH. Went on Sunday evening, ran for 3 minutes of the time I was on (not normal for me) and am still sore.



Do sunflower seeds have sugar in them?  I am not diabetic, but I always think of things like that because for my last pregnancy I was (you know the pregnancy diabetic thing).



Dizneydawn said:


> HI all!  We are home.  I have more room in my inbox again.  I am exhausted.  Drove 20 hours in 24 due to brake failure and needing to push getting home late.
> 
> (Just drove in this morning at 7:30 a.m.)
> 
> I am hitting the hay, seeing my Dad (leg amputation happened while we were gone on This past Thursday) and will either tonight or tom. get to the weight chart.
> 
> I am beyond tired and just need to crash.
> 
> Can't wait to read and get all caught up!
> 
> Helllooooo, new CASTAWAYS!!!!!!



Welcome Home!  I'm glad to see you made it safely!  

Hope your dad adjusts well after his amputation.  Hope it helps to make him healthier now too.  



dislvr74 said:


> So far spring break has not been good to me. Yesterday was probably the worst day of binging that I have had in a long, long time. The only saving grace was that my stomach has shrunk enough to keep me from eating as much as I used to be able to. Still, I ate past the point of being physically uncomfortable and woke up with a food hangover this morning. This is so hard for me to admit, but I know I have to own it and I have to move on. Food is such an addiction!
> 
> As I said, I woke up with that horrible food hangover feeling. Those of you who have issues with binging know exactly what I mean. I decided to try to sweat out some of the sodium and fat that I consumed yesterday and went out for a 6 mile run. I only made it 5 miles and then the IT band on my "good" leg started to bother me and I walked the last mile home. I have been plagued by injuries of all sorts on my left (bad) leg and my right leg has never given me any trouble. I'm not sure what I am going to do if both legs are injured. Anyway, I decided not to push through that last mile and I'm going to do some cross training for a few days in order to give it some rest.



I know what you mean about food hangovers.  I get them if I eat fast food.  I had them this whole weekend.   

Could you not have drank enough water before your run?  I've heard of that happening if you are not hydrated...  Something about the things in your knee not being as flexible.  

I have knee issues in my left knee as well.  They are from high school.  I was playing volleyball with some friends and one of my 'very' large friends lunged for the ball and landed on my leg.    Then my next door neighbor had a very hyper dog (may have been a beagle) and it got out of it's pin and decided plowing me over in his excitement was a good idea.  Of course he hit my left leg again.  Anytime I tried running on the treadmill when I had it I would have issues with it.  That is when I found out about the water thing..



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I had a pretty good day even though it was really challenging. Had a business lunch (ordered the chicken salad) then went out for dinner with a friend. Made good choices (stayed away from desserts on both occasions). I logged everything in the best I could. Still haven't made it to the gym, but at figure if I keep within my calories I'm one step closer to losing the weight than if I calculate in my head.



 Yay for you!!!  I love chicken salad...  I get it as a treat for myself if I've done good in a week of eating.  (I can't eat it without creamy Italian.)  It is always the challenges that make you realize how far you've really come.



ancestry said:


> I just have to say that nothing is worse that trying to continue to diet and exercise when you aren't feeling well.  Blech.
> 
> I had a chest cold back in February and it was finally improving in March.  Then my DH, DD, and DS all got sick with some weird virus/cold that gave them a fever and really bad cough.  Fortunately I didn't get the fever but the chest cold and cough is back.  Yuck.  All I want to do is sleep and sleep and sleep.  <sigh>



I think our family may be related.  We are all getting the chest cold and cough.  I haven't worked out at all this week, because of the tightness it is making in my chest.   Hope you and your family is feeling better soon!

We took Eric's mom out for her birthday last night.  We went to 'Old Chicago' because the kids were going to get 10% of our total for a school fundraiser.  But I don't think we will be eating out anytime soon.  We got the huge sampler platter to share with everyone.  I ate the veggies with the artichoke dip...  It was very yummy, but I'm sure the cream cheese I could taste in the artichoke dip wasn't very good for me.  Then I ordered a huge calazone thing...  which should not be advertised as feeding one person.    I could have shared that with all of my kids and still have been full.  So needless to say over half of it was picked apart on my plate and not even eaten.  But they did end up taking the calazone for me off, because the first time they made it they put sausage on it.  I had requested it with out the sausage.  So even though I really didn't eat it, Eric didn't have to pay 10 dollars for it either.  

Today I'm feeling kinda sick, but my number on the scale is down from yesterday morning, so eating the dip last night didn't affect my weight.


----------



## littlepeppers

I fell off the wagon, but a PM from Dawn made me decide to get back on again.

It is on now.  No more excuses.  I'm only 34 & I can't let my body go b/c my health will soon follow.  My parent's are a perfect example of that.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Good Morning Castaways!!!!

I am almost done with the weight loss stats - missing a few peoples and sent out PM's.  Cleared my inbox again!!!  I still have all these sweet messages people sent when Baylor was burned that I have held onto.  Need to print them off so I can make more room.

I am heading to see my Dad and move him to his transitional home today.  Pray for me and him that it goes well.  

I was up a few pounds from the start of the trip.  A bit over 2 pounds but today is the start of Tom and after being on the road for 13 days, I will take it!

*There are so many to congratulate!!!!  Some new Palm Tree's are needed to be distributed and a new pic for some that have lost 10 plus pounds!!!!!!*


I need to kick my @rse into gear and not neutral.

So how about a challenge?


*Anyone up for it?*

I propose we start 5 week challenges to build ourselves to success.  After the 1st one is done, we will begin the new one and add the second step to the first.  Never eliminating what we have gotten under our belts, just adding to it.

Nobody is perfect but I think in order to win the challenge and get a new pic in your siggie, 5 out of 7 days will be considered a success for this first challenge.



Ready for it?
*
Drink 1/2 your weight in water a day.*

That's it.

You can do part in drinks mixed with crystal light or whatever you want but trying to get the most natural benefit of water in our system as possible is the goal!

I am excited to see the results of this.  I have always done well with water on a daily basis then stink for a few days.  What can my body do with the water it needs if I was consistent???

Print out a calendar and just start checking off the days you have success.

Put it on your fridge or computer desk - whatever you want.  Check off the days you do it, maybe put lines up for each 8 oz you need to drink and then make the line a cross when you have accomplished it!!!

We can check in here daily to let each other know how we did !!!

It will end on May 1st.

All the books say it takes 21 days to form a habit.  It takes changing one thing at a time to not feel overwhelmed!  So let's do it!  

How does everybody feel about this????  Give me ideas if you want to change anything about it please!!!!  I just thought that water is a basic of life change in loosing weight.  Start with the basics!


----------



## ski_mom

Dizneydawn said:


> *
> Drink 1/2 your weight in water a day.*



I think that's a great idea!  Count me in

I'm kind of like you.  I really don't have a big problem drinking my water and most days I do it, but sometimes I just don't for some reason .  Hopefully this will give me the push that I need to do it EVERY day!

Off to get my glass of water.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Wow - half my weight in water.  I don't know if it is physically possible for me to drink that much water.  As it is, they have threatened to move my desk to the first floor hallway so I am that much closer to the bathroom. (At least having to go up and down stairs 600 times a day is giving me a little extra work out).  I thought I was doing good to get in 12 glasses a day.  but, what the heck, I'll try.  Now, if I get fired for having to go to the bathroom too much during the day, whose house am I moving into???


----------



## Dizneydawn

Stacybaeasm said:


> Wow - half my weight in water.  I don't know if it is physically possible for me to drink that much water.  As it is, they have threatened to move my desk to the first floor hallway so I am that much closer to the bathroom. (At least having to go up and down stairs 600 times a day is giving me a little extra work out).  I thought I was doing good to get in 12 glasses a day.  but, what the heck, I'll try.  Now, if I get fired for having to go to the bathroom too much during the day, whose house am I moving into???



Mine Duh!

Heard again on the radio in the Keys about 1/2 your water weight and it being the most single important thing you can do to not get sick and loose weight.  That your body needs it to hydrate your organs and get them to be operating under the best or circumstances and not under duress from lack of hydration.

Plus - like you - I have a ton to drink.  Which should be the clue I need more than the average bear to get my body hydrated.  The bright side is as you loose, you will reduce your intake!


----------



## stitchfan23

I'm in but half my weight in water!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That's a lot of water.  I already drink just over 2litres a day so it will be hard to fit n another 2 litres but I will try.


----------



## Anna114

OK I'm not usually dumb but are you asking me to drink 80lbs of water in a day??


----------



## Jasperann

Okay... I use to drink half my body weight in water... I remember when I started to do it.  For the first 3 days or so, I was in the bathroom every 30 minutes or so, even at night.  lol  But I did see the benefits of it, so I am up for the challenge.  Can I count my cup of coffee in the morning?    Maybe I should just eliminate it all together.  

Off to get some water in a glass...  Then going to find/make a calendar to print out for my fridge.


----------



## Jasperann

Anna114 said:


> OK I'm not usually dumb but are you asking me to drink 80lbs of water in a day??



It would be OZ ... pounds would be horrible...


----------



## MulanUSAF

I forgot to post my weight change this past Monday... so it's *-0.9* from last week.  Not a big dip, but I'm happy with my weight loss so far.  I have lost about 10 pounds over the last 6.5 weeks through my strict diet and exercise regime.  I also saw my doctor last week and when he saw the weight loss and glucose numbers, he remarked that I have made more progress than any other newly diagnosed patient he has ever had.  He said many patients are still in denial a month after being diagnosed with diabetes and very few have actually managed to turn around their lifestyle in such a short time.  I just hope I can continue in this direction and not lose focus.  If I can keep this up, he said he's confident my A1C number can go below 6% in a year (that's normal range for people without diabetes).  Long term effect of keeping it at that level is that I can avoid the diabetes complications and live a normal life for a long time. 

I can't believe how time has been flying by.  The first couple weeks seemed to drag on forever because I was dreading each day's worth of exercise as well as food temptations.  But then in the last few weeks, I haven't been craving fast food or junk food.  For example, yesterday most of my friends headed down to Ben & Jerry's for free cone day.  But I was content to eat my lunch of chicken apple salad and not feel too sorry for myself.  I do like ice cream, but not enough to undo all my hard work, not to mention the extra minutes on the elliptical.  Getting my daily dose of exercise is still a bit of a chore, but I've been able to find a routine that works for me and just keep at it.

Another important factor in my new lifestyle change is my little brother.  He is a junior in high school and lives with me instead of our parents.  Ever since my diagnosis, he has been nothing but supportive.  He runs cross country and track, so he can eat all he wants and still be skinny as a bean pole.  He cooks dinner a lot because he usually comes home before I do and always make sure I have something that's healthy and low carb if he's loading up on carbs.  Last night he broiled a piece of salmon for me while making himself a big pan of pasta, and tossed a salad for us to share.  He is also my fitness trainer since he's studying to be certified as soon as he turns 18.  There's nothing like having someone keeping you on track especially on days when you don't want to.  

For everyone that has been sticking with their diet and exercise regime, GREAT JOB!!!  I'm so proud of everyone's willpower and commitment to take charge of their own health.  There is really no substitute for self accountability and when you feel empowered, there's no better feeling.

If you fell off the wagon (or boat), just climb back aboard and keep going.  It is hard, and you will be frustrated at times, but the main thing is keep going.  A journey of a thousand miles starts with a single step, and then another step, and then another step.  As long as you move forward one step at a time in the right direction, you are getting closer to your goal.  Sometimes it's disheartening to look back and see that you've made so little progress.  But at least you are not standing on your starting point, and you will never be back there if you keep heading towards the right direction.  Finding the motivation to keep going is a challenge, but every one of us have something to work for, otherwise we wouldn't be here on this thread.  So a big  and let's keep each other going until we reach skinny island.


----------



## Anna114

Jasperann said:


> It would be OZ ... pounds would be horrible...



Well that does seem better lol. because water intoxication is VERY dangerous. Your kidneys are only meant to handle so much.


----------



## MulanUSAF

Jasperann said:


> It would be OZ ... pounds would be horrible...





I think we would all be in the ER if we drink half our weight in pounds...  

Question, does hot tea counts?  I'm don't drink plain cold water very much, but I probably drink like 5-6 large mugs of hot tea every day (just plain decaffeinated tea bags, no milk or sugar), in addition to my bottle of water during my workout.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Well, if I get to move in with Dawn, that's totally worth getting fired for going to the bathroom too much.  I'm already on big bottle number 2.  If I did my math right, I need to drink 6 of my water bottles a day.  I'm tired just thinking about all those stairs between me and the bathroom!!!

I forgot to mention a small victory I had last night.  I made a salad before dinner, ate it, and enjoyed it!!!  Ok, it was mostly iceburg lettuce, but that is still a huge victory for me.  I'm going to keep doing that the rest of the week and then see about adding carrots to it next week.  Baby steps but still moving forward!!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Mulan - congrats on all you success so far.  That is wonderful!!!!!!  And what a great brother you have.  I bet I wouldn't have skipped my workout last night if I had a trainer in residence.  I hope you are really, really proud of yourself!


----------



## ancestry

I saw an interesting sign in the gym this morning and wanted to share:

Think TNT!
[Today Not Tomorrow]


----------



## eliz991

I'm in for the water challenge!  Already almost through 40 oz today, but that's because I drank last night.  I tend to not drink enough on the weekends.

So, my plan to work out after happy hour didn't work.  But I am pretty happy with how I did, had wine instead of mixed drinks and ate only my half of the chicken flatbread my friend and I were supposed to share - she wouldn't eat any of it (it really wasn't very good, but I was hungry).  Problem is that she was then drunk and said she couldn't drive home so I had to wait for her to sober up and we ended up leaving after 10!  I slowed way down on the wine though and didn't drink as much as I usually would.

I was still worried about her driving so we went through the McDonalds drive through, I ordered the two cheeseburger meal and she just wanted a filet of fish.  She ended up taking the coke and some of the fries (I never drink Coke at night, I got it for her).  I ate about 10 french fries and threw the rest away.  I also took both cheeseburgers and took off three of the four bun halves and put both patties on one bun top.  So, not good, but could have been much worse.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Dizneydawn said:


> So how about a challenge?
> 
> 
> *Anyone up for it?*



*
Hmmm...Did someone say CHALLENGE???  You know I can never resist a challenge!    If you all are up for it, we could do a little inter-thread competition.  Team Goddess will throw down ANY day!  

Goddesses vs. Castaways

The possibilities are endless...

--pounds/percentage of weight loss
--minutes of exercise
--miles logged
--number of days tracked

And on and on.

What do you think?*


----------



## Duchie

I wasn't on much yesterday so I had a bit of catching up to do.

Hey Dawn, welcome back!  Can't wait to hear about your trip.  Hope your dad has a smooth transition and a speedy recovery.

I'm reading about a bunch of little successes here and I'm really proud of everyone!  I think it's those little "right choices", or maybe those little "best choice I could have made at the time" that will really make a difference.  For me, it's the idea that I'm actually thinking more about my choices rather than just acting impulsively.

Mulan, nice job on the weight loss!  

Elizabeth, I hear you on the stupid weather changes.  It was in the 70s here, then this weekend we had a frost.    What is that about???  We had just finished putting all the plants in our vegetable garden, sadly a few of them didn't make it.  I've never seen such a late frost in Central Texas before!  

I think I can do the water challenge.  I've been trying to drink that much for a couple of weeks now and I'm doing OK with it.  During the week should be easy enough, but the weekends will be tougher!


----------



## gellybean

ancestry said:


> I just have to say that nothing is worse that trying to continue to diet and exercise when you aren't feeling well.  Blech.
> 
> I had a chest cold back in February and it was finally improving in March.  Then my DH, DD, and DS all got sick with some weird virus/cold that gave them a fever and really bad cough.  Fortunately I didn't get the fever but the chest cold and cough is back.  Yuck.  All I want to do is sleep and sleep and sleep.  <sigh>



Hope you and your family feel better soon!! It sucks when you're finally doing something good for your body and your body pays you back by getting sick!! 
Sending you well wishes!! 



Jasperann said:


> I think we could be... cause just saying is also something I say all the time.
> 
> 
> Try holding that 'WOW!!' in when in front of your other half.  That was a challange, but I'm sure I was one of the many intakes of breath in the theater.  I also had to watch Twilight a couple times before I thought... 'yeah I guess this could be a good movie'  But it was very hesitant, I had no problems with New Moon however.
> 
> Ok mayble not clones. I'm team Edward, all the way.
> 
> 
> Yay for you!!!  I love chicken salad...  I get it as a treat for myself if I've done good in a week of eating.  (I can't eat it without creamy Italian.)  It is always the challenges that make you realize how far you've really come.
> 
> Where do you find the Kraft Creamy Italian?! I saw that on your food journal on Livestrong and commented there about it. I love it! I always bought the Seven Seas one but they discontinued it. I tried Marie's Creamy Italian Garlic but it's the worst dressing in America according to Eat This, Not That, so I'm trying to stay away from it.  I love Creamy Italian mixed with light mayo and lemon juice for a dipping sauce for Artichokes.  And it's almost the season for them. I may have to bribe you to ship some to me!!
> 
> 
> We took Eric's mom out for her birthday last night.  We went to 'Old Chicago' because the kids were going to get 10% of our total for a school fundraiser.  But I don't think we will be eating out anytime soon.  We got the huge sampler platter to share with everyone.  I ate the veggies with the artichoke dip...  It was very yummy, but I'm sure the cream cheese I could taste in the artichoke dip wasn't very good for me.  Then I ordered a huge calazone thing...  which should not be advertised as feeding one person.    I could have shared that with all of my kids and still have been full.  So needless to say over half of it was picked apart on my plate and not even eaten.  But they did end up taking the calazone for me off, because the first time they made it they put sausage on it.  I had requested it with out the sausage.  So even though I really didn't eat it, Eric didn't have to pay 10 dollars for it either.
> 
> Today I'm feeling kinda sick, but my number on the scale is down from yesterday morning, so eating the dip last night didn't affect my weight.




DH just got approached by Old Chicago to apply for a job there. I read their menu. WOWZER. They don't have any down here, yet. So I've never eaten there, but after looking at their menu, it sounds like you made the best choices possible!!!

Hope you aren't getting sick sick!! Glad the food last night didn't affect your weight this morning!



littlepeppers said:


> I fell off the wagon, but a PM from Dawn made me decide to get back on again.
> 
> It is on now.  No more excuses.  I'm only 34 & I can't let my body go b/c my health will soon follow.  My parent's are a perfect example of that.



Welcome back!!!!  So very proud of you for climbing back on!! This weight loss journey of ours is kinda like that game on the computer way back called Oregon Trail. We're gonna fall off the wagon, gonna have to float across some rivers, stop to rest along the way, take a few detours and decide which route we want to take, but ultimately, if we keep on trucking, we'll get there! 



Dizneydawn said:


> Good Morning Castaways!!!!
> 
> I am almost done with the weight loss stats - missing a few peoples and sent out PM's.  Cleared my inbox again!!!  I still have all these sweet messages people sent when Baylor was burned that I have held onto.  Need to print them off so I can make more room.
> 
> I am heading to see my Dad and move him to his transitional home today.  Pray for me and him that it goes well.
> 
> I was up a few pounds from the start of the trip.  A bit over 2 pounds but today is the start of Tom and after being on the road for 13 days, I will take it!
> 
> *There are so many to congratulate!!!!  Some new Palm Tree's are needed to be distributed and a new pic for some that have lost 10 plus pounds!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> I need to kick my @rse into gear and not neutral.
> 
> So how about a challenge?
> 
> 
> *Anyone up for it?*
> 
> I propose we start 5 week challenges to build ourselves to success.  After the 1st one is done, we will begin the new one and add the second step to the first.  Never eliminating what we have gotten under our belts, just adding to it.
> 
> Nobody is perfect but I think in order to win the challenge and get a new pic in your siggie, 5 out of 7 days will be considered a success for this first challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> Ready for it?
> *
> Drink 1/2 your weight in water a day.*
> 
> That's it.
> 
> You can do part in drinks mixed with crystal light or whatever you want but trying to get the most natural benefit of water in our system as possible is the goal!
> 
> I am excited to see the results of this.  I have always done well with water on a daily basis then stink for a few days.  What can my body do with the water it needs if I was consistent???
> 
> Print out a calendar and just start checking off the days you have success.
> 
> Put it on your fridge or computer desk - whatever you want.  Check off the days you do it, maybe put lines up for each 8 oz you need to drink and then make the line a cross when you have accomplished it!!!
> 
> We can check in here daily to let each other know how we did !!!
> 
> It will end on May 1st.
> 
> All the books say it takes 21 days to form a habit.  It takes changing one thing at a time to not feel overwhelmed!  So let's do it!
> 
> How does everybody feel about this????  Give me ideas if you want to change anything about it please!!!!  I just thought that water is a basic of life change in loosing weight.  Start with the basics!




I'm in! But man there's nothing that says you weigh twice what you're supposed to weigh than realizing that you have to drink twice what a normal weight person is supposed to drink! YOWZER!



Anna114 said:


> OK I'm not usually dumb but are you asking me to drink 80lbs of water in a day??





stitchfan23 said:


> I'm in but half my weight in water!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That's a lot of water.  I already drink just over 2litres a day so it will be hard to fit n another 2 litres but I will try.



It's my turn to be dumb. How many ounces are in a liter?? Cus right now I'm really impressed with 2 liters of water!! 



Jasperann said:


> Okay... I use to drink half my body weight in water... I remember when I started to do it.  For the first 3 days or so, I was in the bathroom every 30 minutes or so, even at night.  lol  But I did see the benefits of it, so I am up for the challenge.  Can I count my cup of coffee in the morning?    Maybe I should just eliminate it all together.
> 
> Off to get some water in a glass...  Then going to find/make a calendar to print out for my fridge.




Livestrong will let you count your water intake and it will let you go above 8 glasses, despite what the graphic shows. Just an fyi 

Does it get easier, drinking that much water? I've been doing good to get 6 glasses in, and now I need 16.  I feel like I'm gonna float away. 




MulanUSAF said:


> I forgot to post my weight change this past Monday... so it's *-0.9* from last week.  Not a big dip, but I'm happy with my weight loss so far.  I have lost about 10 pounds over the last 6.5 weeks through my strict diet and exercise regime.  I also saw my doctor last week and when he saw the weight loss and glucose numbers, he remarked that I have made more progress than any other newly diagnosed patient he has ever had.  He said many patients are still in denial a month after being diagnosed with diabetes and very few have actually managed to turn around their lifestyle in such a short time.  I just hope I can continue in this direction and not lose focus.  If I can keep this up, he said he's confident my A1C number can go below 6% in a year (that's normal range for people without diabetes).  Long term effect of keeping it at that level is that I can avoid the diabetes complications and live a normal life for a long time.
> 
> I can't believe how time has been flying by.  The first couple weeks seemed to drag on forever because I was dreading each day's worth of exercise as well as food temptations.  But then in the last few weeks, I haven't been craving fast food or junk food.  For example, yesterday most of my friends headed down to Ben & Jerry's for free cone day.  But I was content to eat my lunch of chicken apple salad and not feel too sorry for myself.  I do like ice cream, but not enough to undo all my hard work, not to mention the extra minutes on the elliptical.  Getting my daily dose of exercise is still a bit of a chore, but I've been able to find a routine that works for me and just keep at it.
> 
> Another important factor in my new lifestyle change is my little brother.  He is a junior in high school and lives with me instead of our parents.  Ever since my diagnosis, he has been nothing but supportive.  He runs cross country and track, so he can eat all he wants and still be skinny as a bean pole.  He cooks dinner a lot because he usually comes home before I do and always make sure I have something that's healthy and low carb if he's loading up on carbs.  Last night he broiled a piece of salmon for me while making himself a big pan of pasta, and tossed a salad for us to share.  He is also my fitness trainer since he's studying to be certified as soon as he turns 18.  There's nothing like having someone keeping you on track especially on days when you don't want to.
> 
> For everyone that has been sticking with their diet and exercise regime, GREAT JOB!!!  I'm so proud of everyone's willpower and commitment to take charge of their own health.  There is really no substitute for self accountability and when you feel empowered, there's no better feeling.
> 
> If you fell off the wagon (or boat), just climb back aboard and keep going.  It is hard, and you will be frustrated at times, but the main thing is keep going.  A journey of a thousand miles starts with a single step, and then another step, and then another step.  As long as you move forward one step at a time in the right direction, you are getting closer to your goal.  Sometimes it's disheartening to look back and see that you've made so little progress.  But at least you are not standing on your starting point, and you will never be back there if you keep heading towards the right direction.  Finding the motivation to keep going is a challenge, but every one of us have something to work for, otherwise we wouldn't be here on this thread.  So a big  and let's keep each other going until we reach skinny island.



You are doing so fantastic!!!!! So proud of you! Way to tackle the issue head on and own it! And you're so gonna reap the rewards of your proactive appraoch! Congrats on the 10 lbs!!!  Keep up the good work!!! 

Thank you for your words of encouragement! You are so right! One step at a time seems so impossible at the beginning of a journey but eventually you get there, and can look back and see how far you've come! 



MulanUSAF said:


> I think we would all be in the ER if we drink half our weight in pounds...
> 
> Question, does hot tea counts?  I'm don't drink plain cold water very much, but I probably drink like 5-6 large mugs of hot tea every day (just plain decaffeinated tea bags, no milk or sugar), in addition to my bottle of water during my workout.



I think it counts, as long as there's no sugar.

There's a weight loss book called Younger, Thinner You: How Understanding Your Brain Chemistry Can Help You Lose Weight, Reverse Aging and Fight Disease by Eric Braverman, MD.  I read it at my mom's last week and one thing this book pushes is drinking tea. All types of tea help with weight loss. I'll have to ask mom to bring me the book to tell y'all what exactly tea does, but it's really really good for your body chemistry.

I also like to eat ice, so I'm guessing that would count too but I don't know how to track it! 



Stacybaeasm said:


> Well, if I get to move in with Dawn, that's totally worth getting fired for going to the bathroom too much.  I'm already on big bottle number 2.  If I did my math right, I need to drink 6 of my water bottles a day.  I'm tired just thinking about all those stairs between me and the bathroom!!!
> 
> I forgot to mention a small victory I had last night.  I made a salad before dinner, ate it, and enjoyed it!!!  Ok, it was mostly iceburg lettuce, but that is still a huge victory for me.  I'm going to keep doing that the rest of the week and then see about adding carrots to it next week.  Baby steps but still moving forward!!



Way to go on adding in a new healthier habit!!! Baby steps are the way to go!! 



Anna114 said:


> Well that does seem better lol. because water intoxication is VERY dangerous. Your kidneys are only meant to handle so much.



Wonder how we'd figure out how much water would lead to intoxication?? I can just read the headlines now "Group of Disney loving, weight loss supporting women all die from WATER poisoning"!



eliz991 said:


> I'm in for the water challenge!  Already almost through 40 oz today, but that's because I drank last night.  I tend to not drink enough on the weekends.
> 
> So, my plan to work out after happy hour didn't work.  But I am pretty happy with how I did, had wine instead of mixed drinks and ate only my half of the chicken flatbread my friend and I were supposed to share - she wouldn't eat any of it (it really wasn't very good, but I was hungry).  Problem is that she was then drunk and said she couldn't drive home so I had to wait for her to sober up and we ended up leaving after 10!  I slowed way down on the wine though and didn't drink as much as I usually would.
> 
> I was still worried about her driving so we went through the McDonalds drive through, I ordered the two cheeseburger meal and she just wanted a filet of fish.  She ended up taking the coke and some of the fries (I never drink Coke at night, I got it for her).  I ate about 10 french fries and threw the rest away.  I also took both cheeseburgers and took off three of the four bun halves and put both patties on one bun top.  So, not good, but could have been much worse.



Sounds like you made another great choice!!! I get mad at myself for being too hard on myself for not eating perfect and have to remind myself that I am doing SO much better than what I would have eaten a month and half ago!! 

Congrats on taking yet another step toward Skinny Island!!


----------



## gellybean

3DisneyKids said:


> *
> Hmmm...Did someone say CHALLENGE???  You know I can never resist a challenge!    If you all are up for it, we could do a little inter-thread competition.  Team Goddess will throw down ANY day!
> 
> Goddesses vs. Castaways
> 
> The possibilities are endless...
> 
> --pounds/percentage of weight loss
> --minutes of exercise
> --miles logged
> --number of days tracked
> 
> And on and on.
> 
> What do you think?*



I only have one vote, so everyone will have to chime in their opinions as well... but as far as I can see, I'm doing good to compete with just myself right now.  I don't know if I can handle adding on too much too soon. Baby steps, ya know?


Castaways- what does everyone else think?


----------



## GaRain

Dizneydawn said:


> So how about a challenge?
> 
> *
> Drink 1/2 your weight in water a day.*
> 
> That's it.



Ok, does this mean oz or lbs?  Just need some clarification!  I CAN DO IT....I drink about 50 oz already a day....just need to increase that a TAD!!!!


----------



## gellybean

GaRain said:


> Ok, does this mean oz or lbs?  Just need some clarification!  I CAN DO IT....I drink about 50 oz already a day....just need to increase that a TAD!!!!



Ounces!!! Don't od on H20!! LOL 

I'm looking at a whopping 125 ounces a day.

Which frankly cracks me up that I'm willing to post how many ounces of water I need a day but I won't post my weight. UM HELLO!


----------



## Duchie

luvsJack said:


> Dd and I saw it in the theater and loved it.  I like it a lot better than Twilight too.  I had to watch Twilight a couple of times to really appreciate it.  I agree about the director, he/she(?) really stuck to the book and the whole feeling of the book.
> 
> Dd has a crush on Taylor Lautner (my girl has good taste ) and when we saw New Moon in the theater, I was watching for her reaction when he took his shirt off.  She thought it was so funny because I was the one that reacted with a "WOW!"      (in my defense,  you could hear one large intake of breath from every female in the theater!)



  My DD isn't interested in Twilight.  However, she has discovered Legolas (Orlando Bloom) and thinks he's just dreamy!  We've shared a few "ooohs" and "aaaahs" over him.


----------



## Duchie

gellybean said:


> I only have one vote, so everyone will have to chime in their opinions as well... but as far as I can see, I'm doing good to compete with just myself right now.  I don't know if I can handle adding on too much too soon. Baby steps, ya know?
> 
> 
> Castaways- what does everyone else think?



I'm with you on this.  I'm just feeling a tad discouraged this week.


----------



## eliz991

gellybean said:


> I only have one vote, so everyone will have to chime in their opinions as well... but as far as I can see, I'm doing good to compete with just myself right now.  I don't know if I can handle adding on too much too soon. Baby steps, ya know?
> 
> 
> Castaways- what does everyone else think?



I agree...for now...maybe in a few months we can do an intrathread challenge but right now I am just getting focused and need not to worry about anyone but me!



gellybean said:


> Ounces!!! Don't od on H20!! LOL
> 
> I'm looking at a whopping 125 ounces a day.
> 
> Which frankly cracks me up that I'm willing to post how many ounces of water I need a day but I won't post my weight. UM HELLO!



Don't worry, we promise not to do the math.   I think a lot of us are over 100 ounces a day, I know I am!


----------



## gellybean

eliz991 said:


> Don't worry, we promise not to do the math.   I think a lot of us are over 100 ounces a day, I know I am!















So I have some random thoughts to add....


#1 I'm watching New Moon on PPV and it's all y'all's fault! 

#2 I'm reading a great book called The Cinderella Pact by Sarah Strohmeyer. It's fiction and romance, definitely not a diet book, but it's about 3 women that enter into a pact to finally lose the weight. I'm only on chapter 7 but it's very funny and I can relate to a lot of it. Definitely worth the read, so far.

#3 I thought I might start typing up a few Eat This, Not That things from the book I just got. I had last year's version but just bought the best and worst foods in America version and it goes far deeper than just cals. It goes into best foods for high blood pressure, high blood sugar etc. So let me know if y'all would like to read a factoid from that book everyday! 


Back to Edward-gawking I go.... *sighs*


----------



## Stacybaeasm

The receptionist at STAGES just forwarded it to me.  I thought it deserved to get posted here.

With time, women gain weight because we accumulate so much information and
wisdom in our heads that when there is no more room, it distributes out
to the rest of our bodies.  So we aren't heavy, we are enormously cultured, 
educated and happy. 

Beginning today, when I look at my butt in the mirror I will think, 
Good grief, look how smart I am!?


----------



## shellabell

Stacybaeasm said:


> The receptionist at STAGES just forwarded it to me.  I thought it deserved to get posted here.
> 
> With time, women gain weight because we accumulate so much information and
> wisdom in our heads that when there is no more room, it distributes out
> to the rest of our bodies.  So we aren't heavy, we are enormously cultured,
> educated and happy.
> 
> Beginning today, when I look at my butt in the mirror I will think,
> Good grief, look how smart I am!?


 Thanks I needed that!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Stacybaeasm said:


> The receptionist at STAGES just forwarded it to me. I thought it deserved to get posted here.
> 
> With time, women gain weight because we accumulate so much information and
> wisdom in our heads that when there is no more room, it distributes out
> to the rest of our bodies. So we aren't heavy, we are enormously cultured,
> educated and happy.
> 
> Beginning today, when I look at my butt in the mirror I will think,
> Good grief, look how smart I am!?


 
Just after I read an article about women gaining 1.5 pounds per year after a certain age - perfect!!


----------



## Jasperann

gellybean said:


> DH just got approached by Old Chicago to apply for a job there. I read their menu. WOWZER. They don't have any down here, yet. So I've never eaten there, but after looking at their menu, it sounds like you made the best choices possible!!!
> 
> Hope you aren't getting sick sick!! Glad the food last night didn't affect your weight this morning!
> 
> No I don't think I'm sick sick... my DS has strep throat and scarlet fever (I wasn't aware that you could still get scarlet fever... ).  We just got back from the Doctors.
> 
> When they messed up my calazone they offered to bring me salad, soup, or fries.  I passed on all of it. That is when he said he was going to take the calazone off of our price.
> 
> I am Team Edward All the WAY!!!  But I can appreciate the hotness of almost jail bait Jacob...
> 
> I'm in! But man there's nothing that says you weigh twice what you're supposed to weigh than realizing that you have to drink twice what a normal weight person is supposed to drink! YOWZER!
> 
> Yeah.. I know...   I have to drink about 135 or so...  Ugh!  I have just about 80 more oz to drink today.  Don't think it's happening today.
> 
> Livestrong will let you count your water intake and it will let you go above 8 glasses, despite what the graphic shows. Just an fyi
> 
> Does it get easier, drinking that much water? I've been doing good to get 6 glasses in, and now I need 16.  I feel like I'm gonna float away.
> 
> Wonder how we'd figure out how much water would lead to intoxication?? I can just read the headlines now "Group of Disney loving, weight loss supporting women all die from WATER poisoning"!



I drank about 130 oz of water a day.  For about the first 3-4 days it felt like I was nine months pregnant I was running to the bathroom so much.  But after that I think my body adapted.  I read somewhere that when you don't drink enough water you body holds onto up to 10 pounds of water daily.  Then when you start to drink the water on a daily basis your body gets rid of the extra water that it had been holding onto, because it starts to trust that it will have the water.  I think of how a camel does something like that in the desert too.. 

I buy my Kraft creamy Italian dressing from Walmart superstores...  Most of the time.  They sometimes don't have it, and one of the workers told me that it's because it sells out quickly.   I usually stock up on it when I buy it, because I never know if they will have it.  I haven't found it anywhere else though.  I did go online and find where I could buy it and have it shipped to me if I can't find it around here anymore.  I just did a search on google.



gellybean said:


> I only have one vote, so everyone will have to chime in their opinions as well... but as far as I can see, I'm doing good to compete with just myself right now.  I don't know if I can handle adding on too much too soon. Baby steps, ya know?
> 
> 
> Castaways- what does everyone else think?



I think... I would be up for it in a little while.  I want to lose at least 30 pounds before I add on something like that.  I'm very competitive...but I'm also at the point that it could derail me if I don't do as well as I wish I would.



gellybean said:


> Ounces!!! Don't od on H20!! LOL
> 
> I'm looking at a whopping 125 ounces a day.
> 
> Which frankly cracks me up that I'm willing to post how many ounces of water I need a day but I won't post my weight. UM HELLO!



 We could both be fishes... 



gellybean said:


> So I have some random thoughts to add....
> 
> 
> #1 I'm watching New Moon on PPV and it's all y'all's fault!
> 
> #2 I'm reading a great book called The Cinderella Pact by Sarah Strohmeyer. It's fiction and romance, definitely not a diet book, but it's about 3 women that enter into a pact to finally lose the weight. I'm only on chapter 7 but it's very funny and I can relate to a lot of it. Definitely worth the read, so far.
> 
> #3 I thought I might start typing up a few Eat This, Not That things from the book I just got. I had last year's version but just bought the best and worst foods in America version and it goes far deeper than just cals. It goes into best foods for high blood pressure, high blood sugar etc. So let me know if y'all would like to read a factoid from that book everyday!
> 
> 
> Back to Edward-gawking I go.... *sighs*



Don't you see the hotness of Jacob???  I love Edward... but Jacob... <sigh> can't wait for the next one. 



Stacybaeasm said:


> The receptionist at STAGES just forwarded it to me.  I thought it deserved to get posted here.
> 
> With time, women gain weight because we accumulate so much information and
> wisdom in our heads that when there is no more room, it distributes out
> to the rest of our bodies.  So we aren't heavy, we are enormously cultured,
> educated and happy.
> 
> Beginning today, when I look at my butt in the mirror I will think,
> Good grief, look how smart I am!?



 That is so funny.


----------



## Jasperann

Don't Quit

When you've eaten too much and you can't write it down,

And you feel like the biggest failure in town.

When you want to give up just because you gave in,

and forget all about being healthy and thin.

So What! You went over your calories a bit,

It's your next move that counts...So don't you quit!

It's a moment of truth, it's an attitude change.

It's learning the skills to get back in your range.

It's telling yourself, "You've done great up till now.

You can take on this challenge and beat it somehow."

It's part of your journey toward reaching your goal.

You're still gonna make it, just stay in control.

To stumble and fall is not a disgrace,

if you summon the will to get back in the race.

But, often the struggler's, when loosing their grip,

Just throw in the towel and continue to slip.

And learn too late when the damage is done,

that the race wasn't over...they still could have won.

Lifestyle change can be awkward and slow,

but facing each challenge will help you grow.

Success is failure turned inside out,

the silver tint in a cloud of doubt.

When you're pushing to the brink, just refuse to submit,

If you bite it, you write it....But don't you quit!

- Author Unknown

This is a poem that I have taped to my fridge.  A coworker gave it to me the last time that I was losing weight.  I had to find it again so that I could post it on my fridge again.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

Hi everyone!!

Great news! I went to Applebees and did NOT get my usual, chix fajita wrap w/ ffries. I got the weight watchers chix portabello (sp?) sandwich and fruit. I actually do not feel guilty right now, and it feels great

Such inspirational posts today   Fun to read.

I am known to succumb to peer pressure quite easily , so if someone comes up with a challenge, I may just want to be a part of it.

just call me a lemming.....


----------



## gellybean

hanutedmansionmomma said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Great news! I went to Applebees and did NOT get my usual, chix fajita wrap w/ ffries. I got the weight watchers chix portabello (sp?) sandwich and fruit. I actually do not feel guilty right now, and it feels great
> 
> Such inspirational posts today   Fun to read.
> 
> I am known to succumb to peer pressure quite easily , so if someone comes up with a challenge, I may just want to be a part of it.
> 
> just call me a lemming.....



lemming







I'm up to a whopping 48 ounces and it's nearly 9pm.  Um this challenge starts tomorrow right??


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Kind of a rough day for me eating.  DD's 7th birthday and with it came a glazed donut for breakfast and dinner out, and cake.  Sadly, I did not even like the donut, yet I ate it.  UGH.  I had a sandwich and fries for dinner, and only ate about 5 fries.  Luckily they were really salty and I didn't want that.  I've got a few canker sores in my mouth that had kept me from eating certain things - spicy, salty... I did eat a healthy small lunch today at least!

On a good note, I debated about walking at lunch today cuz I was tired.  Finally, two of my co-workers said, oh, go do it.  And I did!! I went for about 25 minutes.  I felt better, but am still tired, so I'm heading to bed and getting ready to start another healthy day tomorrow.

On the challenge - I'm not up for it.  I absolutely have a hard enough time just trying to do the minimum right now.  I haven't been able to drink that much water yet that I'm supposed to be drinking - 6 - 7 half liter bottles!!  It doesn't even sound good.  I have to get something to put in it.  I'm working toward exercising every day - even just a little.  Those are my two goals: more water and more exercise.  Life with kids is just keeping me running and doing things for them rather than for me a lot of the time.  
The latest report is that we're supposed to get 60 minutes of exercise a day.  HA!  We're also supposed to get 8 hours of sleep.  Well, which one is it?  I can't manage both especially not every day!

Well, anyhoo.  I really like that poem!  I might have to post that one somewhere too.  Thank you for sharing it Jasperann!!

Good night friends!


----------



## GaRain

gellybean said:


> Ounces!!! Don't od on H20!! LOL
> 
> I'm looking at a whopping 125 ounces a day.
> 
> Which frankly cracks me up that I'm willing to post how many ounces of water I need a day but I won't post my weight. UM HELLO!




Sorry, I may have had a DUH moment there.  I blame it on my getting old!


----------



## GaRain

I think we should have some good discussion on this water challenge.
How do you plan to acheive your goal?  I have a bottle of water on my desk at all times, but to drink this much, would I have to drink constantly all day?
I do have some Crystal Light bottle drink mixes...so that will give me some variety.
I have been feeling a tad guilty about all the plastic bottles I use daily, but I do take them all to our recycling.  I may need to look into one of those reusable bottles.  I do refill from the water cooler and add the crystal light and stick it in the freezer.  Gives me something tasty for the drive home - so no temptation to stop at a fast food place.

My birthday was yesterday and I think I was pretty good.  Got taken to italian for lunch - packed the pasta in a togo container.  Got taken to dinner, cut my steak and potato in half and put in togo containers.  I did eat a cupcake though....


----------



## stitchfan23

> It's my turn to be dumb. How many ounces are in a liter?? Cus right now I'm really impressed with 2 liters of water!!



Sorry ther are 64 oz in 2.2 litres.  So I really need to be drinkng 4.4litres a day WOW!



> The receptionist at STAGES just forwarded it to me. I thought it deserved to get posted here.
> 
> With time, women gain weight because we accumulate so much information and
> wisdom in our heads that when there is no more room, it distributes out
> to the rest of our bodies. So we aren't heavy, we are enormously cultured,
> educated and happy.
> 
> Beginning today, when I look at my butt in the mirror I will think,
> Good grief, look how smart I am!?



 I love it!!  That's the final answer.  I am always teasing my hubby that I am smarter than him and now I have the proof!



> I have been feeling a tad guilty about all the plastic bottles I use daily, but I do take them all to our recycling. I may need to look into one of those reusable bottles. I do refill from the water cooler and add the crystal light and stick it in the freezer. Gives me something tasty for the drive home - so no temptation to stop at a fast food place.



Our Wal-Mart sells a bottle called "H2O On the Go" and it is a 2.2litre (64oz) bottle with a handle and a sport top on it.  I fill it with water and 1 single package (the ones for a small bottle of water) of Crystal Lite.  It just gives the water a little flavour.  Just try to leave it overnight with the lid off so that it dries out.  I think they cost about $4.00.


----------



## Jasperann

GaRain said:


> I think we should have some good discussion on this water challenge.
> How do you plan to acheive your goal?  I have a bottle of water on my desk at all times, but to drink this much, would I have to drink constantly all day?
> I do have some Crystal Light bottle drink mixes...so that will give me some variety.
> I have been feeling a tad guilty about all the plastic bottles I use daily, but I do take them all to our recycling.  I may need to look into one of those reusable bottles.  I do refill from the water cooler and add the crystal light and stick it in the freezer.  Gives me something tasty for the drive home - so no temptation to stop at a fast food place.
> 
> My birthday was yesterday and I think I was pretty good.  Got taken to italian for lunch - packed the pasta in a togo container.  Got taken to dinner, cut my steak and potato in half and put in togo containers.  I did eat a cupcake though....



Happy Birthday!!!!  

On the water thing.  What I did in the past (I'm not this far again yet) I would drink about 8-16 oz before breakfast.  Kinda to rehydrate my body in the morning after sleeping. While at work it was the easiest.  I would use one bottle all day long.  Usually the 16 oz ones, but sometimes the 20oz ones.  I would add a rubber band for each time I finished the bottle.  With the 20oz ones I would aim for 5 rubber bands while at work.  That would be 100oz with the 16oz from the morning and the 16oz at dinner I would be at 132 for the day.  With the 16oz bottles I would drink about 6 per day at work.  I never drank anything between dinner and bed, because I didn't want to be up all night in the bathroom..  Once you start drinking that much water you will feel like you are ALWAYS thirsty, so drinking that much water becomes really easy.    I did end up buying a 36oz bottle because I was using so many plastic bottles and I didn't see the point.  I would drink three of those a day, plus my morning and dinner water.  I was down to drinking 120 oz when I fell of the wagon last time.  But I still sometime ended up with more than that.  

Some studies have shown that if your 'stream' is a pale yellow that you are hydrated enough... so sometimes if you go by that you wouldn't need as much water.  At least I wouldn't need as much water.  But you have to be careful with drinking too much water.  They had a radio station in CA have a contest to see who could drink the most water and not pee.  To win a Wii... she ended up going home and she died from water intoxication. Here is the link to Wikipedia that has all the information for anyone that is concerned. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_intoxication  So if you feel sick you might be drinking to much at once.  Your body only processes like 8-10oz of water an hour, according to one article I read (the link I just posted says more than that..).    I think in the future I'm going to bookmark things like this that I read.  Then I can reference them for people.  

Edited to add link and correct the story...


----------



## Jasperann

http://nutrition.about.com/library/blwatercalculator.htm

I did a search and found this little calculator.  It is pretty interesting.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Well, I made the water challenge yesterday by the skin of my teeth.  And I spent a lot of quality time in the bathroom.  For the last hour and a half of work, I was going to the bathroom every 10 minutes.  In fact, I couldn't even get to the gym because I couldn't stop going long enough to drive there!!!  I didn't feel too badly though, considering the number of times I walked up and down the stairs at work.  The other bonus I found was that I was too full with water to eat my entire lunch.  I was able to cut it down to half a sandwich.

That reminds me, does anyone else feel that their daily calorie intake is too high on sparkpeople?  Ijust don't think I  can possibly lose weight if I eat that many calories.  I'm curious what others have found.

Oh, and can someone help me get my palm tree into my signature?  Dawn sent me a link that I tried to use in the text box but it still doesn't show up.  I finally earn the darn thing and I can't get see it!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

GaRain said:


> I think we should have some good discussion on this water challenge.
> How do you plan to acheive your goal? I have a bottle of water on my desk at all times, but to drink this much, would I have to drink constantly all day?
> I do have some Crystal Light bottle drink mixes...so that will give me some variety.
> I have been feeling a tad guilty about all the plastic bottles I use daily, but I do take them all to our recycling. I may need to look into one of those reusable bottles. I do refill from the water cooler and add the crystal light and stick it in the freezer. Gives me something tasty for the drive home - so no temptation to stop at a fast food place.
> 
> My birthday was yesterday and I think I was pretty good. Got taken to italian for lunch - packed the pasta in a togo container. Got taken to dinner, cut my steak and potato in half and put in togo containers. I did eat a cupcake though....


 HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! You share a b-day with my DD7!
Good job on splitting and saving your meals!  A cupcake isn't the worst thing in the world - you still need to celebrate!


Jasperann said:


> http://nutrition.about.com/library/blwatercalculator.htm
> 
> I did a search and found this little calculator. It is pretty interesting.


 
That's cool!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Dis Name		Name	Total Loss
Dizneydawn		Dawn	up 2.2
Grumpyyoungguy		Dan	up 4
Stitchfan23		Heather	-10
Jasperann		Amy	-5
Stacybaeasm		Stacy	-5.4
MulanUSAF		Leen	-10.1
gellybean		Aimee	-2.8
Leash		Alicia	-2
gbanshee		Gina	x Gone
MNdisneygirl		Sheree	-4.5
dislvr74		Meghan	-4.2
lonnieroonie		Erean	
luvsJack		Sharon	-5
TB'sWidow		Mary	-6
tiggerplus5		Linda	-5.4
njtinkmom		Gina	-3
littlepeppers		Jennifer	0
PixiePlanner		Jessica	-3
acejka		Anna	
Shellabell		Michelle	-4.2
o2cre8			
ski_mom		Becky	-6.5
eliz 991		Elizabeth	up .8
ancestry		Allison	-8
Hauntedmansionmommna			-2
Duchie		Barb	-2
Anna114		   -3	
GoofyWife		Sue	starting
2 Eagle Mom		Jane	-1.2

*93.3 Total Loss*


----------



## stitchfan23

> Oh, and can someone help me get my palm tree into my signature? Dawn sent me a link that I tried to use in the text box but it still doesn't show up. I finally earn the darn thing and I can't get see it!!



Let's see if I can help. 

1. Go into your User CP (in the dark blue bar at the top of the page)
2. Go into your PM and copy the coding that Dawn sent you - copy the coding in the reply box that starts wth  
3. Go into your edit signature
4. Paste the above that you copied into the box and then you can preview to see it and if it shows up then you can hit save signature.

Basically it is the same steps as how you put your ticker in.  Hope this makes sense.

Oh one other thing.  The picture may not show up until you post again.  When I did mine the first time it didn't show up until I posted again and then it was there all the time including on older posts.  Don't know why.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Jasperann said:


> I read somewhere that when you don't drink enough water you body holds onto up to 10 pounds of water daily.  Then when you start to drink the water on a daily basis your body gets rid of the extra water that it had been holding onto, because it starts to trust that it will have the water.  I think of how a camel does something like that in the desert too..
> That is what my docs explained as well.  That you are dehydrated so your boody holds everything cause it will never know when it will get more.





Jasperann said:


> Don't Quit
> 
> When you've eaten too much and you can't write it down,
> 
> And you feel like the biggest failure in town.
> 
> When you want to give up just because you gave in,
> 
> and forget all about being healthy and thin.
> 
> So What! You went over your calories a bit,
> 
> It's your next move that counts...So don't you quit!
> 
> It's a moment of truth, it's an attitude change.
> 
> It's learning the skills to get back in your range.
> 
> It's telling yourself, "You've done great up till now.
> 
> You can take on this challenge and beat it somehow."
> 
> It's part of your journey toward reaching your goal.
> 
> You're still gonna make it, just stay in control.
> 
> To stumble and fall is not a disgrace,
> 
> if you summon the will to get back in the race.
> 
> But, often the struggler's, when loosing their grip,
> 
> Just throw in the towel and continue to slip.
> 
> And learn too late when the damage is done,
> 
> that the race wasn't over...they still could have won.
> 
> Lifestyle change can be awkward and slow,
> 
> but facing each challenge will help you grow.
> 
> Success is failure turned inside out,
> 
> the silver tint in a cloud of doubt.
> 
> When you're pushing to the brink, just refuse to submit,
> 
> If you bite it, you write it....But don't you quit!
> 
> - Author Unknown
> 
> This is a poem that I have taped to my fridge.  A coworker gave it to me the last time that I was losing weight.  I had to find it again so that I could post it on my fridge again.


K - I love that!  


gellybean said:


> I'm up to a whopping 48 ounces and it's nearly 9pm.  Um this challenge starts tomorrow right??


Only 5 out of 7 days is the challenge!!!  I was short yesterday as well.


Mndisneygirl said:


> On a good note, I debated about walking at lunch today cuz I was tired.  Finally, two of my co-workers said, oh, go do it.  And I did!! Yeah!!!
> 
> On the challenge - I'm not up for it.  I absolutely have a hard enough time just trying to do the minimum right now.  I haven't been able to drink that much water yet that I'm supposed to be drinking - 6 - 7 half liter bottles!!  Build Up to it!





GaRain said:


> I think we should have some good discussion on this water challenge.
> How do you plan to acheive your goal?  I have a bottle of water on my desk at all times, but to drink this much, would I have to drink constantly all day?
> I do have some Crystal Light bottle drink mixes...so that will give me some variety.
> 
> Non sweetened teas can count to it as well.  It is a reality check on how little most of us drink for sure.
> 
> 
> My birthday was yesterday Happy Birthday!!!





Jasperann said:


> Happy Birthday!!!!
> 
> On the water thing.  What I did in the past (I'm not this far again yet) I would drink about 8-16 oz before breakfast.  Kinda to rehydrate my body in the morning after sleeping. While at work it was the easiest.  I would use one bottle all day long.  Usually the 16 oz ones, but sometimes the 20oz ones.  I would add a rubber band for each time I finished the bottle.  With the 20oz ones I would aim for 5 rubber bands while at work.  That would be 100oz with the 16oz from the morning and the 16oz at dinner I would be at 132 for the day.  With the 16oz bottles I would drink about 6 per day at work.  I never drank anything between dinner and bed, because I didn't want to be up all night in the bathroom..  Once you start drinking that much water you will feel like you are ALWAYS thirsty, so drinking that much water becomes really easy.    Great Advice!!!
> 
> Some studies have shown that if your 'stream' is a pale yellow that you are hydrated enough... Also good advice - your urine should almost be clear with a tinge of color vs dark yellow!  That lady drank like 5 days worth of water if I remember right!  So sad!





Stacybaeasm said:


> Well, I made the water challenge yesterday by the skin of my teeth.  And I spent a lot of quality time in the bathroom.  For the last hour and a half of work, I was going to the bathroom every 10 minutes.  In fact, I couldn't even get to the gym because I couldn't stop going long enough to drive there!!!  I didn't feel too badly though, considering the number of times I walked up and down the stairs at work.  The other bonus I found was that I was too full with water to eat my entire lunch.  I was able to cut it down to half a sandwich.
> Again, much of hunger is actually thirst!
> That reminds me, does anyone else feel that their daily calorie intake is too high on sparkpeople?  Ijust don't think I  can possibly lose weight if I eat that many calories.  I'm curious what others have found.
> Let's track together this next week and see how we do with the water also!
> Oh, and can someone help me get my palm tree into my signature?  Dawn sent me a link that I tried to use in the text box but it still doesn't show up.  I finally earn the darn thing and I can't get see it!! - Call me tonight and I will help ya!






So the situation with my Dad will be a huge emotional struggle for sure.  He was very angry yesterday and just ripping into my sister and I.  The social worker and psychologist for the rehabilitation center will meet with him today.  All he kept saying last night is he regretted letting them take off his leg.  He is still in pain now and was in pain before and so does not see it as a success.  Trying to remind him he is only 1 week out is a waste of time.  That the pain from the amputation will ease.

We all need to change the course of our future if we can.  Facing loosing a leg in 20 years because a d@mn candy bar tastes better right now is so dumb.  I can build it into my diet - just not eat blindly and expect to get lucky being the person that won't be affected.


----------



## Dizneydawn

stitchfan23 said:


> Let's see if I can help.
> 
> 1. Go into your User CP (in the dark blue bar at the top of the page)
> 2. Go into your PM and copy the coding that Dawn sent you - copy the coding in the reply box that starts wth
> 3. Go into your edit signature
> 4. Paste the above that you copied into the box and then you can preview to see it and if it shows up then you can hit save signature.
> 
> Basically it is the same steps as how you put your ticker in.  Hope this makes sense.
> 
> Oh one other thing.  The picture may not show up until you post again.  When I did mine the first time it didn't show up until I posted again and then it was there all the time including on older posts.  Don't know why.



Thanks for explaining better than I can - plus do you not just want to lay in that hammock?!!!!!  Yeah for the 10 pound losers!!!!


----------



## Anna114

Hmm I sent a PM Monday am. I'm down 3 altogether. the pound I gained the week before plus 2 more.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Anna114 said:


> Hmm I sent a PM Monday am. I'm down 3 altogether. the pound I gained the week before plus 2 more.



I got a weight I thought it was your starting.  Can you send me your starting weight again plus your Monday weigh in and I will add you.  (I have a number like I said but do not know if it is your starting or minus the 3!)

Thanks!!


----------



## gellybean

GaRain said:


> Sorry, I may have had a DUH moment there.  I blame it on my getting old!



No need to apologize!! I wondered the same thing when I first read 'half your weight in water'. 




GaRain said:


> I think we should have some good discussion on this water challenge.
> How do you plan to acheive your goal?  I have a bottle of water on my desk at all times, but to drink this much, would I have to drink constantly all day?
> I do have some Crystal Light bottle drink mixes...so that will give me some variety.
> I have been feeling a tad guilty about all the plastic bottles I use daily, but I do take them all to our recycling.  I may need to look into one of those reusable bottles.  I do refill from the water cooler and add the crystal light and stick it in the freezer.  Gives me something tasty for the drive home - so no temptation to stop at a fast food place.
> 
> My birthday was yesterday and I think I was pretty good.  Got taken to italian for lunch - packed the pasta in a togo container.  Got taken to dinner, cut my steak and potato in half and put in togo containers.  I did eat a cupcake though....




Happy Birthday!!!! 


I have one of the stainless steel water bottles you see everywhere. I don't really enjoy drinking out of it. 

I have several of the plastic Disney tumblers, that you see everywhere in WDW. Black, yellow and red Mickey heads all over it. I drink out of those most often, so I just measured how many ounces of water I can fit into a glass with lots of ice, cus I have to have water really cold. And it came out to an average of 12 ounces. So I count those. And the ice does melt eventually... so that can get a bit fuzzy. I'm aiming for 10 glasses a day. 

Definintely didn't hit goal yesterday. 



Jasperann said:


> http://nutrition.about.com/library/blwatercalculator.htm
> 
> I did a search and found this little calculator.  It is pretty interesting.



Awesome!! Thanks for that. It confirmed what I had figured out. I think I'm gonna shoot for 110 ounces, instead of 125 because I do drink some other beverages at some times, and I am eating a lot of veggies and fruit. 



Stacybaeasm said:


> Well, I made the water challenge yesterday by the skin of my teeth.  And I spent a lot of quality time in the bathroom.  For the last hour and a half of work, I was going to the bathroom every 10 minutes.  In fact, I couldn't even get to the gym because I couldn't stop going long enough to drive there!!!  I didn't feel too badly though, considering the number of times I walked up and down the stairs at work.  The other bonus I found was that I was too full with water to eat my entire lunch.  I was able to cut it down to half a sandwich.
> 
> That reminds me, does anyone else feel that their daily calorie intake is too high on sparkpeople?  Ijust don't think I  can possibly lose weight if I eat that many calories.  I'm curious what others have found.
> 
> Oh, and can someone help me get my palm tree into my signature?  Dawn sent me a link that I tried to use in the text box but it still doesn't show up.  I finally earn the darn thing and I can't get see it!!




 for making challenge yesterday!!!!!  

I think my calorie goals are too high on spark and on livestrong. I don't know if it's really too high or I just feel like I have to be starving and eating as little as possible to lose weight. I am going to have to start playing with my intake though if I keep sticking at this weight. 6 wks of exercise and 1000 cal deficit a day should be more than a 3 lbs loss. So something's not right. It may be too many cals. May be not enough. It's such a balancing act, yet I feel like I'm stumbling blindly. A blind folded balancing act!




Dizneydawn said:


> Dis Name		Name	Total Loss
> Dizneydawn		Dawn	up 2.2
> Grumpyyoungguy		Dan	up 4
> Stitchfan23		Heather	-10
> Jasperann		Amy	-5
> Stacybaeasm		Stacy	-5.4
> MulanUSAF		Leen	-10.1
> gellybean		Aimee	-2.8
> Leash		Alicia	-2
> gbanshee		Gina	x Gone
> MNdisneygirl		Sheree	-4.5
> dislvr74		Meghan	-4.2
> lonnieroonie		Erean
> luvsJack		Sharon	-5
> TB'sWidow		Mary	-6
> tiggerplus5		Linda	-5.4
> njtinkmom		Gina	-3
> littlepeppers		Jennifer	0
> PixiePlanner		Jessica
> acejka		Anna
> Shellabell		Michelle	-4.2
> o2cre8
> ski_mom		Becky	-6.5
> eliz 991		Elizabeth	up .8
> ancestry		Allison	-8
> Hauntedmansionmommna			-2
> Duchie		Barb	-2
> Anna114
> GoofyWife		Sue	starting
> 2 Eagle Mom		Jane	-1.2
> 
> *87.3 Total Loss*









         


Congratulations everyone!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Hey!  GaRain/Lara - can you pm me your starting weight when you came here and your current also - just realized I did not have you either on our member list!!! Thanks!!


----------



## GaRain

Congrats on all the losses everyone!! 
I still haven't weighed myself...I only have a scale on my Wii and I haven't been on it since I joined the gym.

Thanks for all the birthday wishes!  I had a good day, even though all I really did was work.  I got lots of love on my FB page from my friends!

I did purchase one of the metal water bottles at the Disney store - I originally got it for my niece, but she didn't care about it.  But the thought of drinking out of a metal bottle bothers me for some reason.  Like I have a hard time drinking canned drinks.

So, I will look for an alternative to my continuous bottle consumption!


----------



## GaRain

Dizneydawn said:


> Hey!  GaRain/Lara - can you pm me your starting weight when you came here and your current also - just realized I did not have you either on our member list!!! Thanks!!




Yes, I meant to do that...I will try to weight myself this weekend and tell you what it was the last time I weighed (before my Disney trip!).  I will send you a PM this weekend.
I need to get into your routine so that I send you the information along with everyones.

I hope that things with your dad improve.  It has to be tough!  My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family (who I feel like I know like neighbors after reading a few of your trip reports!!!).


----------



## Duchie

Stacybaeasm said:


> The receptionist at STAGES just forwarded it to me.  I thought it deserved to get posted here.
> 
> With time, women gain weight because we accumulate so much information and
> wisdom in our heads that when there is no more room, it distributes out
> to the rest of our bodies.  So we aren't heavy, we are enormously cultured,
> educated and happy.
> 
> Beginning today, when I look at my butt in the mirror I will think,
> Good grief, look how smart I am!?



Wow... I must be a GENIUS! 



Jasperann said:


> Don't Quit
> 
> When you've eaten too much and you can't write it down,
> And you feel like the biggest failure in town.
> When you want to give up just because you gave in,
> and forget all about being healthy and thin.
> So What! You went over your calories a bit,
> It's your next move that counts...So don't you quit!
> It's a moment of truth, it's an attitude change.
> It's learning the skills to get back in your range.
> It's telling yourself, "You've done great up till now.
> You can take on this challenge and beat it somehow."
> It's part of your journey toward reaching your goal.
> You're still gonna make it, just stay in control.
> To stumble and fall is not a disgrace,
> if you summon the will to get back in the race.
> But, often the struggler's, when loosing their grip,
> Just throw in the towel and continue to slip.
> And learn too late when the damage is done,
> that the race wasn't over...they still could have won.
> Lifestyle change can be awkward and slow,
> but facing each challenge will help you grow.
> Success is failure turned inside out,
> the silver tint in a cloud of doubt.
> When you're pushing to the brink, just refuse to submit,
> If you bite it, you write it....But don't you quit!
> - Author Unknown
> 
> This is a poem that I have taped to my fridge.  A coworker gave it to me the last time that I was losing weight.  I had to find it again so that I could post it on my fridge again.



I really needed to see this today.  



GaRain said:


> I think we should have some good discussion on this water challenge.
> How do you plan to acheive your goal?  I have a bottle of water on my desk at all times, but to drink this much, would I have to drink constantly all day?
> I do have some Crystal Light bottle drink mixes...so that will give me some variety.
> I have been feeling a tad guilty about all the plastic bottles I use daily, but I do take them all to our recycling.  I may need to look into one of those reusable bottles.  I do refill from the water cooler and add the crystal light and stick it in the freezer.  Gives me something tasty for the drive home - so no temptation to stop at a fast food place.
> 
> My birthday was yesterday and I think I was pretty good.  Got taken to italian for lunch - packed the pasta in a togo container.  Got taken to dinner, cut my steak and potato in half and put in togo containers.  I did eat a cupcake though....




Happy birthday!  

Here's what I do to make sure I'm drinking enough water.  I have this tumbler that I got from one of my son's band fundraisers which holds about 30 oz of water.  I fill it up and keep it on my desk while I'm working and make sure to drink at least 2 of them before lunch and at least 1 in the afternoon.  I'll have Diet Coke with lunch (I need my caffeine!!!) but I don't count it towards my water.   After work, I'll switch it up between a zero-calorie Vitamin Water, Crystal Lite or just plain water.  That gives me at least 120 oz a day, which is more than I need but I figured this gives me a little wiggle room in case I don't quite drink it all.  Weekends are much harder because I'm not sitting at my desk all day and I frequently forget.

Last night was an interesting night for me.  It was PTA night at Moonies, a local hamburger place.  I really love Moonies, first because the burgers are so good, and second because they give quite a bit to the PTA.  I got a grilled chicken sandwich and because I had eaten VERY well through the day got bleu cheese on it, which I thought might be weird but was REALLY good.  I skipped the fries in favor of a salad, no dressing.  Anyway, I could only eat half of it before I felt full.  

Then after I used the facilities (due to those 1,000 oz of water I'm drinking these days  ) I was buckling my belt.  It felt a little odd and that's when I noticed I had it on the 4th notch.  I had always worn it on the 3rd.  So maybe all of this is actually beginning to show some results after all.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Duchie said:


> Then after I used the facilities (due to those 1,000 oz of water I'm drinking these days  ) I was buckling my belt.  It felt a little odd and that's when I noticed I had it on the 4th notch.  I had always worn it on the 3rd.  So maybe all of this is actually beginning to show some results after all.



 That is great!!!!

btw - added 2 more peoples totals....

*we are at 93.3 lost!!* (Now if that were only all mine! )


----------



## gellybean

Duchie said:


> Wow... I must be a GENIUS!
> 
> 
> 
> I really needed to see this today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday!
> 
> Here's what I do to make sure I'm drinking enough water.  I have this tumbler that I got from one of my son's band fundraisers which holds about 30 oz of water.  I fill it up and keep it on my desk while I'm working and make sure to drink at least 2 of them before lunch and at least 1 in the afternoon.  I'll have Diet Coke with lunch (I need my caffeine!!!) but I don't count it towards my water.   After work, I'll switch it up between a zero-calorie Vitamin Water, Crystal Lite or just plain water.  That gives me at least 120 oz a day, which is more than I need but I figured this gives me a little wiggle room in case I don't quite drink it all.  Weekends are much harder because I'm not sitting at my desk all day and I frequently forget.
> 
> Last night was an interesting night for me.  It was PTA night at Moonies, a local hamburger place.  I really love Moonies, first because the burgers are so good, and second because they give quite a bit to the PTA.  I got a grilled chicken sandwich and because I had eaten VERY well through the day got bleu cheese on it, which I thought might be weird but was REALLY good.  I skipped the fries in favor of a salad, no dressing.  Anyway, I could only eat half of it before I felt full.
> 
> Then after I used the facilities (due to those 1,000 oz of water I'm drinking these days  ) I was buckling my belt.  It felt a little odd and that's when I noticed I had it on the 4th notch.  I had always worn it on the 3rd.  So maybe all of this is actually beginning to show some results after all.



Duchie-aren't you in Central Texas, too? 

Like I need another great restaurant to tempt me, but where's Moonies?  Never heard of them! 


Way to go on picking a grilled chicken and salad, no dressing, instead of fries!!   and Congrats on buckling your belt a notch smaller!!!


----------



## Duchie

gellybean said:


> Duchie-aren't you in Central Texas, too?
> 
> Like I need another great restaurant to tempt me, but where's Moonies?  Never heard of them!
> 
> 
> Way to go on picking a grilled chicken and salad, no dressing, instead of fries!!   and Congrats on buckling your belt a notch smaller!!!



Yep, I'm in Cedar Park.  The original Moonies is on 183 just north of Cypress Creek.  But they've opened a second one at 183 & Anderson Mill.  It's a local mom & pop place and all they do is burgers.... and they do them well.


----------



## eliz991

Congrats to all the losers on this thread!  And I mean that in the best way possible! 

Got my water in yesterday...pretty good for today too.  I have a 20 oz. bottle (plastic but the refillable kind - think it is rubbermaid) so I just have to drink 5 a day at work and then a little more at home.

It helps me to start drinking first thing in the morning like someone else said and it also helps me to have the bottles that close on top and have a reusable straw.  I drink faster out of a straw but I don't really like the kind of cheap plastic straws you throw away.  This is more like a sports bottle or like the water jug they give you when you stay overnight at the hospital.


----------



## Jasperann

Okay I'm doing good with the water today.  But not so good with the food...   I ate out for every meal today...  all due to no planning on my part.  My DS has strep throat and hasn't been feeling good today at all.  We are out of all the basic food right now, so no tuna sandwich for me or apples or any number of things.  The last thing I'd want is to take him out and have him get someone else sick.  

I had a bagel for breakfast, which if it was the only thing I ate out for all day that would be okay, but then I ended up grabbing a taco and a bean burrito on the way to get the girls from school.  Then we ended up with pizza for dinner, because we have all these stupid coupons for free pizza that expire on the first.  (We got them when we bought our new furniture)  I only had one slice of pizza and then a couple bread sticks... which really is about the same amount of calories I would have ate for a dinner at home, but none of the good for you factors.  

I feel better getting that out there.  I'll be back on track tomorrow.  The doctor said that after 24 hours my DS will no longer be contagious.  So that will be tomorrow morning.    (Really it is right now, but Vampire Diaries is coming on in a few minutes and I just can't miss it...  )

Talk to you all tomorrow.  I. Will. Do. Better. TOMORROW!!!  

Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

gellybean said:


> I only have one vote, so everyone will have to chime in their opinions as well... but as far as I can see, I'm doing good to compete with just myself right now.  I don't know if I can handle adding on too much too soon. Baby steps, ya know?
> Castaways- what does everyone else think?


I agree, plus we're pretty new and just getting into our groove with the weight loss/exercise thing. I'd hate to get discouraged by outside sources. Heck I can do that all on my own.



gellybean said:


> #2 I'm reading a great book called The Cinderella Pact by Sarah Strohmeyer. It's fiction and romance, definitely not a diet book, but it's about 3 women that enter into a pact to finally lose the weight. I'm only on chapter 7 but it's very funny and I can relate to a lot of it. Definitely worth the read, so far.
> 
> #3 I thought I might start typing up a few Eat This, Not That things from the book I just got. I had last year's version but just bought the best and worst foods in America version and it goes far deeper than just cals. It goes into best foods for high blood pressure, high blood sugar etc. So let me know if y'all would like to read a factoid from that book everyday!


The book sounds good, I'll have to see if the library has it. 
I'd love to get free factoids about replacement foods.



Jasperann said:


> Don't Quit
> 
> This is a poem that I have taped to my fridge.  A coworker gave it to me the last time that I was losing weight.  I had to find it again so that I could post it on my fridge again.


I'm going to print that one out - THANKS!!



GaRain said:


> I think we should have some good discussion on this water challenge.
> How do you plan to acheive your goal?  I have a bottle of water on my desk at all times, but to drink this much, would I have to drink constantly all day?
> I do have some Crystal Light bottle drink mixes...so that will give me some variety.


I have a plastic Rubbermaid container that has the ounces marked on the side so I know exactly how much water I'm drinking. I have to add some flavoring to it.  I did a countdown on my whiteboard and crossed off the numbers as I finished off a container.  It made it much easier to keep track of it. My co-worker and I were working on a tedious project and I started a drinking game, if either of us swore then I had to take a drink. Had me finishing off the last of the water quickly. 



Dizneydawn said:


> So the situation with my Dad will be a huge emotional struggle for sure.  He was very angry yesterday and just ripping into my sister and I.  The social worker and psychologist for the rehabilitation center will meet with him today.  All he kept saying last night is he regretted letting them take off his leg.  He is still in pain now and was in pain before and so does not see it as a success.  Trying to remind him he is only 1 week out is a waste of time.  That the pain from the amputation will ease.


 Dawn, I can sympathize with you. My Mom had to have her hip replaced last summer and it was a hard couple of weeks.  You might want to talk to his doctors. At least with my Mom, the medication that she took made her very paranoid and she was really difficult to deal with. Also, just being in a hospital situation messes up with their schedule. Something called Sundowners where they really dont get enough rest or good quality rest with all the action and noise in the hospitals.  
I hope things get better for all of you soon.

I didn't think that I was going to be able to drink all that water, but with the flavoring and taking gulps instead of sips I was able to make it all in before I left work.  I just hope I don't wake up a bunch of times to hit the bathroom tonight.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Happy Friday everyone!

I tracked yesterday everything I ate.  Not perfect but better.

I ate:
2.5 cups pf frozen peas
9 Trisket crackers
3 fit and active wraps
1/2 cup refried beans'
2 tbsp sour cream
hot sauce
2 slices of red onion
4 oz avocado
1 Boca orignial chicken pattie
4 strawberry twizzlers
1/2 cup shredded mexican style cheese
1 piece of swiss cheese
1 1/2 tbsp butter
Totals:
Calories 1823 (1280-1630 is goal)
Carbs 213 (172-249 is goal)
Fat 83 (34-60 is goal)
Protein 90 (60-134 is goal)

Carbs and protein good.  Calories and FAT bad.

No - not all of it was mushed together!  Had 2 burrito roll ups for dinner and chicken patty for lunch using the wraps.  I would have stayed in my limits if I avoided some of my cheese fetish and that darn butter.  Next time I will do either sour cream or cheese on the burrito not both.  No fruit yesterday either and only half my water.

Today have a better plan and will put my food in before I eat it.  I would have not gone over anywhere if I had done that but I tracked and so I am glad.

I need the next 5 days to be on for water.  I cannot loose my own challenge in the first week!  Even if I was close, it would be okay...but being honest...it was not.

Busy day till tonight.  Off for breakfast and my first liter of water plus.  Packing a lunch before I leave for my dad's.  Thanks for the well wishes everyone.


----------



## GoofyWife

my work days aren't too bad, I have a couple of different breakfasts and lunches that I try to stick with - I have a bad cooking habit that I'm trying to break and that's I usually cook a meat or chicken, a carby side dish, like mashed potatoes or macaroni and then try to add on a veggie to make it healthy!  Now that my husband is on board with dieting, I'm conciously trying to redo dinner into a grilled meat or chicken, with a veggie and salad and eliminate the carbs (oh I miss mac and cheese).  But the worst time of day for me is the minute I walk in the door from work - its like someone turns on the hunger switch, even though I ate lunch 3-4 hours ago and probably had a snack - I feel like I could eat everything in the kitchen


----------



## Jasperann

GoofyWife said:


> my work days aren't too bad, I have a couple of different breakfasts and lunches that I try to stick with - I have a bad cooking habit that I'm trying to break and that's I usually cook a meat or chicken, a carby side dish, like mashed potatoes or macaroni and then try to add on a veggie to make it healthy!  Now that my husband is on board with dieting, I'm conciously trying to redo dinner into a grilled meat or chicken, with a veggie and salad and eliminate the carbs (oh I miss mac and cheese).  But the worst time of day for me is the minute I walk in the door from work -* its like someone turns on the hunger switch, even though I ate lunch 3-4 hours ago and probably had a snack - I feel like I could eat everything in the kitchen*



I know exactly what you mean!!  I do so well at work and then I get home and I'm hungry.  Even though I had a snack not even 2 hours before.  I wish I knew what caused that.  

I think I may be addicted to salads... because you mentioning a salad has made me want one.  Yummmy!!!!  Can't wait for payday then I will have any of that healthy stuff I've been wanting.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Well, I made the water challenge for day 2.  Boy, that is a lot of water!!!  It's a good thing I have a DVR so I can pause the TV every 10 minutes so I can go to the bathroom.

When I got on the scale for a midweek checkup, I was up some again.  At first I was discouraged but then I really thought about my week - I haven't been to the gym at all, ate out twice on Monday, etc.  then there is the fact that I truly believe the calorie recommendation that sparkpeople gave me is too high.  I'm going to work on coming in a bit lower for the next couple of weeks to see how that goes.  I also think I am not truly tracking every bite I eat.  I think I have been leaving some things off at night and believing that I added them in head when I have not.  So - I have to be better about that.  Let's see how it goes.

Dawn, I hope things go better with your dad today.


----------



## Anna114

What I learned today..... stop weighing myself when I get home from work, at midnight, it's too depressing. Got up this morning and all is right with the world.

The water challenge in pounds or oz.  is not happening. I'm a Park Ranger and going out on the road does not make for a happy bladder when it is exploding 

So I leave for my second honeymoon in 40 days, the Poly CL. If I lose 10lbs I will be within fighting weight of when I go married (5lbs give or take) So my very own challenge is can I lose a pound every 4 days? My husband thinks so, me, I'm a little more skeptical. I've lost 20 since Jan 1 and I don't really want to be exercising everyday. I don't like it and only do it to lose weight. The good news is I haven't been this weight since I was pregnant with my 14 y/o. 

So, what is everyone else's personal goal? I made a mistake when I started on my weight loss journey. I should have made a couple of goals. First goal should have been more achievable and not just the weight I want to be at the end of my weight loss.  Okay I'm putting this out there.....

Starting weight 205

1st goal (should have been) 175 (done)

2nd goal (should have been) 150 (40 days down the road God willing)

Last goal 130 (125 is a pipe dream) {I'm hoping by August 7}

One of the best parts of losing weight (for me) is that I haven't seen anyone from my very large Irish family since December 23rd and hoping not to see most until August 7th (my 49 year old brothers FIRST wedding reception, he's eloping in May see ticker  ) I can't wait to see their reactions. One or two will not be kind (jealousy issues) but the rest will be awesome..... and there is that ONE, since my husband gained weight, who always makes himself feel better by finding faults in other's. In Jan he made a comment to my husband about  being fat to which my husband said "I may be fat and I can lose that but you will always be old" that damned near killed him (he can be an unkind person all the while with a smile on his face). I look forward to him seeing my husband (to date 28 pounds and he only has about another 20 to go) it's going to take all the wind out of his sails.  

As I reread all that I wrote, apparently this thread is my therepist  Thanks to all that took the time to read my drivel. I would be very interested in everyone's achievable next goal.OK now back to our regular programming.


----------



## GoofyWife

1/2 day at work today (yay) although I will probably go home and clean my floors to get ready for Easter.  For those of you with a sweet tooth - my new yummy snack for work is Yoplait thick and creamy fat free 100 calorie yoghurts (some are 110 calories) in these new awesome flavors - my diet buddy and mine's new fav is blueberry pie (OMG), very thick and tastes like blueberries and graham cracker crust - also good is the cherry cobbler and the pineapple upside down cake (which reminds me of a pina colada) and the key lime pie - LOL - I was standing outside my friend's office today when she tried the blueberry pie for the first time and we went through the flavors we liked - sounded like the chick from the Yoplait commercials - trying to substitute these at night instead of ice cream or evil Easter candy!


----------



## stitchfan23

Okay all this talk about food has made me hungry.  Guess that is my cue to go and have my lunch!

(No I am not eating popcorn for lunch but there isn't another smilie eating)


----------



## Stacybaeasm

stitchfan23 said:


> Okay all this talk about food has made me hungry.  Guess that is my cue to go and have my lunch!
> 
> (No I am not eating popcorn for lunch but there isn't another smilie eating)



See, now I want popcorn for dinner.  Maybe air-popped pop corn and a salad???


----------



## stitchfan23

Popcorn is my treat for the evening.  I have already failed on the water challenge.  I just can't get that much water into me.  I can get the 2.2 litres (8 glasses) a day in no problem but I am already sitting on the toilet most of the afternoon and evening as it is.  I think I need to take shares out in the water company and the toilet paper company!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Hi everybody!  Great job to all this week!  The water challenge is just that, a challenge so no matter what, work towards the goal of more water and you will be better than drinking less.

This whole experience is not made for perfection.  Just steps and sometimes even leaps to a better us.  

The steps and leaps are not even always forward.  

Sometimes those going backwards moments make us stronger and appreciate even more the forward ones when they happen.

Be good to yourselves and don't beat yourselves up for the stutter steps.


----------



## eliz991

GoofyWife said:


> But the worst time of day for me is the minute I walk in the door from work - its like someone turns on the hunger switch, even though I ate lunch 3-4 hours ago and probably had a snack - I feel like I could eat everything in the kitchen



I do this too - and I walk in the back door right into the kitchen!  The hour and a half before my DH gets home is the WORST.  What I do is a combo of something I found out (nothing tastes good right after you eat a pickle) and something an old WW leader told me (a good way to stop a carby-eaty-thing, don't want to say binge but when you're just opening every cabinet having a bite of whatever you find - anyway, a good way to stop it is to eat protein).

So now, I take a whole dill pickle, wrap it with a slice or two of turkey or ham, and eat that.  It works! 


I'm still good on the water challenge, 80 ounces so far today, think I will go to the kitchen and try to "off" the other 20 that I usually do at work in the next twenty minutes before leaving time ~ an ounce a minute!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

Anna114 said:


> As I reread all that I wrote, apparently this thread is my therepist  Thanks to all that took the time to read my drivel. I would be very interested in everyone's achievable next goal.OK now back to our regular programming.


My next goal is always to get under the next 2 pound mark on my scale. I'm probably the last person on earth that has a scale with a dial on it, rather than digital readout. I like that I can see the #'s and how far away (or not) I am from the next 2 pound line...  

I have so may other goals based on randomness and life events (past and future), too much to list and would demonstrate how nutty I really am, so I will leave those out for today 



eliz991 said:


> I do this too - and I walk in the back door right into the kitchen!  The hour and a half before my DH gets home is the WORST.  What I do is a combo of something I found out (nothing tastes good right after you eat a pickle) and something an old WW leader told me (a good way to stop a carby-eaty-thing, don't want to say binge but when you're just opening every cabinet having a bite of whatever you find - anyway, a good way to stop it is to eat protein).
> 
> So now, I take a whole dill pickle, wrap it with a slice or two of turkey or ham, and eat that.  It works!


I think it's always a good idea to have a plan! Go pickles! I'm right there with you, it's during that hour and a half for the last 19 years that I've gained my tonnage.

So the water challenge...teaching and drinking so much during the day aren't working out so well  I do love water though, it's really the only thing I drink, so I'm keeping up in my own way

Have a great weekend everyone!! - here's to staying on track - only 2 days until weigh in: we can do it!!


----------



## luvsJack

Hi All!  I have not been online for a few days, my dsl modem went out  and AT&T had to send me another one.  Finally back online today!

This is probably a really dumb question, but can someone explain to me how to get the palm tree from my PM to my signature??      Thanks!  ETA:  After going back and reading, I got it!  

Will be going back and reading to catch up with everyone.  My week at home has been great, except dd was feeling bad again (she's had mono since early December).  One of the glands in her neck is swollen really huge and her throat hurts, but the doc said it was just more of the mono and not much we can do.  

I have worked out almost every day and walked each evening, except yesterday (we were at the doc's office).  And I have done pretty good with food choices.  I cooked supper on the grill most nights so that has helped a lot.  I think I will plan on that next week too.  I can't tell a lot of difference on the scale but am making myself stay off until Monday AM, too much fluctuating going on.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Yesterday went pretty well for me, got all the water in (finally) I do have to go back to yesterday and finish logging in my dinner and dessert to see how I did on calories.  Getting the water in today and tomorrow will be a challenge, since it won't be sitting right next to me.

We are going to be working out in the yard planting flowers and then doing a deep cleaning on the house to get prepped for next weekend.  Hopefully all that activity will pay off on Monday!


----------



## luvsJack

Duchie said:


> My DD isn't interested in Twilight.  However, she has discovered Legolas (Orlando Bloom) and thinks he's just dreamy!  We've shared a few "ooohs" and "aaaahs" over him.



We share those over Taylor and over Johnny Depp    DH sometimes thinks I am going through my second childhood with dd when he hears us giggling over JD or TL! 



Stacybaeasm said:


> The receptionist at STAGES just forwarded it to me.  I thought it deserved to get posted here.
> 
> LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> Jasperann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you see the hotness of Jacob???  I love Edward... but Jacob... <sigh> can't wait for the next one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dd is counting down the days!   We are Team Jacob all the way!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jasperann said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't Quit
> 
> When you've eaten too much and you can't write it down,
> 
> And you feel like the biggest failure in town.
> 
> When you want to give up just because you gave in,
> 
> and forget all about being healthy and thin.
> 
> So What! You went over your calories a bit,
> 
> It's your next move that counts...So don't you quit!
> 
> It's a moment of truth, it's an attitude change.
> 
> It's learning the skills to get back in your range.
> 
> It's telling yourself, "You've done great up till now.
> 
> You can take on this challenge and beat it somehow."
> 
> It's part of your journey toward reaching your goal.
> 
> You're still gonna make it, just stay in control.
> 
> To stumble and fall is not a disgrace,
> 
> if you summon the will to get back in the race.
> 
> But, often the struggler's, when loosing their grip,
> 
> Just throw in the towel and continue to slip.
> 
> And learn too late when the damage is done,
> 
> that the race wasn't over...they still could have won.
> 
> Lifestyle change can be awkward and slow,
> 
> but facing each challenge will help you grow.
> 
> Success is failure turned inside out,
> 
> the silver tint in a cloud of doubt.
> 
> When you're pushing to the brink, just refuse to submit,
> 
> If you bite it, you write it....But don't you quit!
> 
> - Author Unknown
> 
> This is a poem that I have taped to my fridge.  A coworker gave it to me the last time that I was losing weight.  I had to find it again so that I could post it on my fridge again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A great poem!  I think I will print it and put it up on my fridge and near my desk at work!
> 
> 
> 
> GaRain said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> My birthday was yesterday and I think I was pretty good.  Got taken to italian for lunch - packed the pasta in a togo container.  Got taken to dinner, cut my steak and potato in half and put in togo containers.  I did eat a cupcake though....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Belated Happy Birthday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a bit late to the challenge but will definitely join in the water challenge.   I know when I made myself drink loads of water before  I felt better, ate less and my hair and skin looked better.  It takes putting away those diet cokes and tea (my downfalls when it comes to drinking water.), but I can do it!!    One thing I have noticed this week was when drinking water instead of diet drinks or tea, I don't have the same cravings.  Not sure what that's about, but drinking diet coke with my lunch I find myself craving carbs??
> 
> I have one of those really big cups with lids that I usually keep on my desk.  Going to measure it out and see how much it holds with water and get to drinking.
Click to expand...


----------



## Duchie

Soooo..... today is Saturday.  That means my weigh-in day is tomorrow.  And I'm more than a little nervous about it......

Don't get me wrong - I've had a good week.  A pretty great one, in fact.  I've managed to drink all that water, worked out 5 days (plus worked in the garden today), stayed under my points every day this week, made really good choices and had a good balance of vegetables, protein and limited carbs.  So it's all been good.

But then again, so was last week.  And I gained a little bit.

So now I'm scared of my scale.  I've made myself ignore it all week long, but I know that tomorrow I'm going to have to face it.  It's sad that I'm driven by that little 3" rectangle between my big toes every week, but I am.  "What if...."  What if the number doesn't change, or worse yet goes up?  I'm trying not to think about it, but it's always in the back of my mind.   Please let tomorrow be a good day!!!!!!


----------



## luvsJack

Duchie said:


> Soooo..... today is Saturday.  That means my weigh-in day is tomorrow.  And I'm more than a little nervous about it......
> 
> Don't get me wrong - I've had a good week.  A pretty great one, in fact.  I've managed to drink all that water, worked out 5 days (plus worked in the garden today), stayed under my points every day this week, made really good choices and had a good balance of vegetables, protein and limited carbs.  So it's all been good.
> 
> But then again, so was last week.  And I gained a little bit.
> 
> So now I'm scared of my scale.  I've made myself ignore it all week long, but I know that tomorrow I'm going to have to face it.  It's sad that I'm driven by that little 3" rectangle between my big toes every week, but I am.  "What if...."  What if the number doesn't change, or worse yet goes up?  I'm trying not to think about it, but it's always in the back of my mind.   Please let tomorrow be a good day!!!!!!



I know just how you feel!  I sometimes hate that it seems like everything I do is centered around that  object.

Actually, when I lost like 65 pounds a few years ago, I didn't weigh in.  I only wanted to go by how my clothes fit.  Now, it helped that I didn't own a scale, at the time didn't work somewhere that had scales available and my mom's scale was never right so I didn't even attempt to use it.  But I lost at least half that amount of weight before I ever got on a scale.    So, I guess the thing they say about not making it about what the scale says is true; but it seems like such a long way between clothing sizes and sometimes you need something to encourage you between those.   But, back then I did get pretty good at knowing whether I had lost weight or not each week before I ever weighed.  I could just feel it.            When  I started on the plan I just said "ok, I just want to lose enough to make my clothes fit better"; when they started fitting looser, I said "I just want to get in the next lower size"  and by that time, I had actually made most of what  I was doing a habit and that helped considerably.      (I had a teacher once tell me that do or not do anything for 3 weeks and you will either make a habit or break a habit and I concentrated a lot on those 3 weeks)


----------



## Dizneydawn

Hope everybody is having a great weekend.

Today I am at a fundraiser for the burn camps Baylor goes to so I hope there are good choices to make for food!  I am chugging water and it is helping curnb my food but I really need to get a regiment of snacks between meals and planning the food the day before down.

Usually I am the kind of person who eats whatever I am in the mood for, not a pre-plan person even when I watch my weight.

So I am always too high in Fat/ too low in carbs - to low in calories or something.

Discipline is the answer for me in pre-planning.

That is my next goal.


----------



## luvsJack

I am doing ok this weekend with food and exercise.  Haven't worked out yet today, but will shortly.  I go back to work tomorrow so I need to run to the grocery store and stock up on things to keep me away from the snack machines.  And I will have to figure out what time I need to get up to keep up my morning workout routine.

Last week I found 100 calorie packs of almonds roasted with cocoa on them.  DELISH!!  Much more satisfying than most 100 cal packs and will help that 3:00 sweet craving I get at work (I don't get that same craving at home ).    So I will definitely get some more of those.     

Water Challenge:  Yesterday I only drank 64 oz of water which is more than usual.  My big cup hold 32 ounces of water when half full of ice, so I drank 2 of those but I need to almost double that!  I had a migraine from heck yesterday and ended up getting a cherry coke from Sonic (I tend to crave those when I have a headache, not sure why) so I won't have one of those today and that will help me get in a few more ounces of water.

Weigh in tomorrow will tell the tale, I am hoping for a good loss!


----------



## gellybean

Hey everyone!

Hope you are all having a great weekend!

I know I'm not gonna post a loss tomorrow. Between hubby and I having a weekend sans kids and eating out way too much, and my cycle arriving, I'm showing a gain of 2 lbs. Which basically means I haven't lost anything in the last 6 wks. 


BUT!

I'm actually ok with it. Went shopping yesterday and I bought 2x shirts instead of 3x shirts!  I was pretty happy about that. I can also get back into some size 18 shorts, pants I wore 15lbs lighter than I am now. 

I talked to the head trainer at the gym on Thursday about the scale not budging and he said that it was entirely possible to gain a lot of muscle when you begin a weight training regime, if you go from doing absolutely no excercise (ME!!) to working out. He said it could take two to three months for the scale to catch up with what my body is doing. So I'm gonna own whatever weight I get in the morning and keep on trucking.


I did take my measurements this morning. At least what I consider the BIG (pun intended) three. I know it's not the first Monday of the month yet, but I wanted to share that even though the scale may not be showing any loss, it doesn't mean you aren't changing your body for the better!! Better both size and healthwise!



I have lost 4 inches off my bust, 6 inches off my waist, and 5 inches off my hips! Since Feb 8!!!!!  

So for all of us that have a love/hate relationship with that 3" rectangle between your big toes (love that description, Duchie!) find another way to measure. Go shopping, pull out some old skinny clothes, keep your measuring tape in the same room that your scale is, buy a body fat measurement machine ($23 bucks on amazon) and reassure yourself that you are making progress, even if the evil scale refuses to give it up!


As far as water goes, I made goal yesterday but only because of how much water I drink when we eat out. It's gonna be hard to drink 120 ounces, but I'm definitely drinking more water because of the challenge so that's a good thing. Even if I don't make the challenge, I'm getting more water! So that's a win! 

I didn't do that bad eating out yesterday. My mom is in town, staying at my sister's house, and they are watching our two boys. So DH and I have the house to ourselves!!! It's been really nice. We ate out brunch and dinner yesterday, so I only ate twice yesterday. Not the best idea but it saved calories!  

I ordred the Belgian waffle breakfast from Mimi's Cafe. I looked up the calories before we left. Their website is pretty cool. You can click on each item on the menu and it gives you the nutritional value as you browse, instead of having to pull up a separate nutritional page. The waffles were one of the better choices, believe it or not. Half the calories of the pancakes or croissant breakfasts. And I didn't finish the eggs or bacon that came with it and tried to use the syrup sparingly. I drank very little of the juice that comes with the meal, and drank water instead.

We went out to a steakhouse type restaurant last night. I skipped the alcohol and bread, didn't have a salad because I knew I'd want ranch dressing and ate 4 bites of the fried calamari DH ordered for an app.

I ordered the pork tenderloin with bourbon cream corn but the corn wasn't creamy like in a bechemel sauce. I think they just finished with a little cream at the end. It definitely was more succotash-ish than cream corn. I ate all of that. It was really yummy and the pork tenderloin is a lean choice! 

We did have dessert. They serve mini's and we shared a plate of 3 mini's. I skipped the after dinner drink too.


So all in all, I'm proud of myself. Yes I could have done better, but I could have done so much worse and would have 3 mths ago. And that's what I have to focus on. Despite what the scale says, I know the things I'm doing are better for my body even if my weight isn't representing that. I know exercising is making me healthier. I know eating healthier is good for my body.

I ate something fattening the other night, got a salad from Chili's and checked the cals but not the fat content.  It literally made me sick. So my body is already 'detoxing' from all those bad things. When food literally makes you ill, it's easier to give it up!

I go to the doctor tomorrow to check on my high fasting blood sugar numbers. I have a list of questions to talk to her about! 


Good luck on the weigh in tomorrow everyone!! Even if the scale isn't your friend tomorrow, it doesn't mean you aren't making strides to a healthier you!


----------



## gellybean

Duchie said:


> Yep, I'm in Cedar Park.  The original Moonies is on 183 just north of Cypress Creek.  But they've opened a second one at 183 & Anderson Mill.  It's a local mom & pop place and all they do is burgers.... and they do them well.



I saw the new one at 183 and Anderson Mill!! My sister lives over there. We'll have to try it one of these days!



Dizneydawn said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> I tracked yesterday everything I ate.  Not perfect but better.
> 
> I ate:
> 2.5 cups pf frozen peas
> 9 Trisket crackers
> 3 fit and active wraps
> 1/2 cup refried beans'
> 2 tbsp sour cream
> hot sauce
> 2 slices of red onion
> 4 oz avocado
> 1 Boca orignial chicken pattie
> 4 strawberry twizzlers
> 1/2 cup shredded mexican style cheese
> 1 piece of swiss cheese
> 1 1/2 tbsp butter
> Totals:
> Calories 1823 (1280-1630 is goal)
> Carbs 213 (172-249 is goal)
> Fat 83 (34-60 is goal)
> Protein 90 (60-134 is goal)
> 
> Carbs and protein good.  Calories and FAT bad.
> 
> No - not all of it was mushed together!  Had 2 burrito roll ups for dinner and chicken patty for lunch using the wraps.  I would have stayed in my limits if I avoided some of my cheese fetish and that darn butter.  Next time I will do either sour cream or cheese on the burrito not both.  No fruit yesterday either and only half my water.
> 
> Today have a better plan and will put my food in before I eat it.  I would have not gone over anywhere if I had done that but I tracked and so I am glad.
> 
> I need the next 5 days to be on for water.  I cannot loose my own challenge in the first week!  Even if I was close, it would be okay...but being honest...it was not.
> 
> Busy day till tonight.  Off for breakfast and my first liter of water plus.  Packing a lunch before I leave for my dad's.  Thanks for the well wishes everyone.




 for posting your food tracking! Hope your your Dad is getting better with each passing day! 




2_Eagle_Mom said:


> The book sounds good, I'll have to see if the library has it.
> I'd love to get free factoids about replacement foods.





I'll try to start posting swaps for us, each day, starting tomorrow!



GoofyWife said:


> my work days aren't too bad, I have a couple of different breakfasts and lunches that I try to stick with - I have a bad cooking habit that I'm trying to break and that's I usually cook a meat or chicken, a carby side dish, like mashed potatoes or macaroni and then try to add on a veggie to make it healthy!  Now that my husband is on board with dieting, I'm conciously trying to redo dinner into a grilled meat or chicken, with a veggie and salad and eliminate the carbs (oh I miss mac and cheese).  But the worst time of day for me is the minute I walk in the door from work - its like someone turns on the hunger switch, even though I ate lunch 3-4 hours ago and probably had a snack - I feel like I could eat everything in the kitchen



That's exactly how I cooked, how my mom cooked, how much mother in law cooked. 
Way to go changing your basic diet composition for not just you but for your family!!! 


I don't have the problem of the hungry monster rearing his head as soon as I walk in the door because I'm home all the time. What I can't figure out is why somedays it's so easy and other days I feel like I'm staring in the pantry all day looking for something to stuff in my face! 




Stacybaeasm said:


> Well, I made the water challenge for day 2.  Boy, that is a lot of water!!!  It's a good thing I have a DVR so I can pause the TV every 10 minutes so I can go to the bathroom.
> 
> When I got on the scale for a midweek checkup, I was up some again.  At first I was discouraged but then I really thought about my week - I haven't been to the gym at all, ate out twice on Monday, etc.  then there is the fact that I truly believe the calorie recommendation that sparkpeople gave me is too high.  I'm going to work on coming in a bit lower for the next couple of weeks to see how that goes.  I also think I am not truly tracking every bite I eat.  I think I have been leaving some things off at night and believing that I added them in head when I have not.  So - I have to be better about that.  Let's see how it goes.
> 
> Dawn, I hope things go better with your dad today.



Let us know how it works out coming in lower on your calorie goals!!! This whole process is making me wonder just how slow my metabolism has gotten!  It's so tempting to slash calories but then I'm scared I'd be eating too little. UGH!



Anna114 said:


> What I learned today..... stop weighing myself when I get home from work, at midnight, it's too depressing. Got up this morning and all is right with the world.
> 
> The water challenge in pounds or oz.  is not happening. I'm a Park Ranger and going out on the road does not make for a happy bladder when it is exploding
> 
> So I leave for my second honeymoon in 40 days, the Poly CL. If I lose 10lbs I will be within fighting weight of when I go married (5lbs give or take) So my very own challenge is can I lose a pound every 4 days? My husband thinks so, me, I'm a little more skeptical. I've lost 20 since Jan 1 and I don't really want to be exercising everyday. I don't like it and only do it to lose weight. The good news is I haven't been this weight since I was pregnant with my 14 y/o.
> 
> So, what is everyone else's personal goal? I made a mistake when I started on my weight loss journey. I should have made a couple of goals. First goal should have been more achievable and not just the weight I want to be at the end of my weight loss.  Okay I'm putting this out there.....
> 
> Starting weight 205
> 
> 1st goal (should have been) 175 (done)
> 
> 2nd goal (should have been) 150 (40 days down the road God willing)
> 
> Last goal 130 (125 is a pipe dream) {I'm hoping by August 7}
> 
> One of the best parts of losing weight (for me) is that I haven't seen anyone from my very large Irish family since December 23rd and hoping not to see most until August 7th (my 49 year old brothers FIRST wedding reception, he's eloping in May see ticker  ) I can't wait to see their reactions. One or two will not be kind (jealousy issues) but the rest will be awesome..... and there is that ONE, since my husband gained weight, who always makes himself feel better by finding faults in other's. In Jan he made a comment to my husband about  being fat to which my husband said "I may be fat and I can lose that but you will always be old" that damned near killed him (he can be an unkind person all the while with a smile on his face). I look forward to him seeing my husband (to date 28 pounds and he only has about another 20 to go) it's going to take all the wind out of his sails.
> 
> As I reread all that I wrote, apparently this thread is my therepist  Thanks to all that took the time to read my drivel. I would be very interested in everyone's achievable next goal.OK now back to our regular programming.




It is a therapy tread sometimes isn't it? I think we'll all keep discovering our demons as we go along this journey. 


Congrats on your second honeymoon trip!! Sounds awesome!! And Good luck with your goals by then!!! 

I totally understand your excitment about seeing family, after a weight loss!! I have a wedding in July that I would love to be down a few more dress sizes for!! 


Boo to the jerky relative!! 



GoofyWife said:


> 1/2 day at work today (yay) although I will probably go home and clean my floors to get ready for Easter.  For those of you with a sweet tooth - my new yummy snack for work is Yoplait thick and creamy fat free 100 calorie yoghurts (some are 110 calories) in these new awesome flavors - my diet buddy and mine's new fav is blueberry pie (OMG), very thick and tastes like blueberries and graham cracker crust - also good is the cherry cobbler and the pineapple upside down cake (which reminds me of a pina colada) and the key lime pie - LOL - I was standing outside my friend's office today when she tried the blueberry pie for the first time and we went through the flavors we liked - sounded like the chick from the Yoplait commercials - trying to substitute these at night instead of ice cream or evil Easter candy!




I am gonna have to try that yogurt!! I love yogurt. I've been eating the key lime pie whips. Will have to buy some of the thick and creamy fat free ones!!

 at y'all channeling those Yoplait commercials!! 



Dizneydawn said:


> Hi everybody!  Great job to all this week!  The water challenge is just that, a challenge so no matter what, work towards the goal of more water and you will be better than drinking less.
> 
> This whole experience is not made for perfection.  Just steps and sometimes even leaps to a better us.
> 
> The steps and leaps are not even always forward.
> 
> Sometimes those going backwards moments make us stronger and appreciate even more the forward ones when they happen.
> 
> Be good to yourselves and don't beat yourselves up for the stutter steps.



AMEN!!!!



luvsJack said:


> Hi All!  I have not been online for a few days, my dsl modem went out  and AT&T had to send me another one.  Finally back online today!
> 
> This is probably a really dumb question, but can someone explain to me how to get the palm tree from my PM to my signature??      Thanks!  ETA:  After going back and reading, I got it!
> 
> Will be going back and reading to catch up with everyone.  My week at home has been great, except dd was feeling bad again (she's had mono since early December).  One of the glands in her neck is swollen really huge and her throat hurts, but the doc said it was just more of the mono and not much we can do.
> 
> I have worked out almost every day and walked each evening, except yesterday (we were at the doc's office).  And I have done pretty good with food choices.  I cooked supper on the grill most nights so that has helped a lot.  I think I will plan on that next week too.  I can't tell a lot of difference on the scale but am making myself stay off until Monday AM, too much fluctuating going on.




WELCOME back online!!!!! Grilling is an awesome choice!! So glad it's grilling season again!! 



Dizneydawn said:


> Hope everybody is having a great weekend.
> 
> Today I am at a fundraiser for the burn camps Baylor goes to so I hope there are good choices to make for food!  I am chugging water and it is helping curnb my food but I really need to get a regiment of snacks between meals and planning the food the day before down.
> 
> Usually I am the kind of person who eats whatever I am in the mood for, not a pre-plan person even when I watch my weight.
> 
> So I am always too high in Fat/ too low in carbs - to low in calories or something.
> 
> Discipline is the answer for me in pre-planning.
> 
> That is my next goal.



I'm a eat by the seat of my pants kinda girl too! We're trying to plan a full week's menu at a time when we buy groceries for the week, so we don't run out of options. I've found buying groceries once a week is too long for food to last and we end up running out of the fresh stuff. We're making an effort to buy groceries more often and less each time. It helps with the inspiration of what to make and it helps with buying more fresh products and less processed ones.

Good luck at the fundraiser!! 



luvsJack said:


> I am doing ok this weekend with food and exercise.  Haven't worked out yet today, but will shortly.  I go back to work tomorrow so I need to run to the grocery store and stock up on things to keep me away from the snack machines.  And I will have to figure out what time I need to get up to keep up my morning workout routine.
> 
> Last week I found 100 calorie packs of almonds roasted with cocoa on them.  DELISH!!  Much more satisfying than most 100 cal packs and will help that 3:00 sweet craving I get at work (I don't get that same craving at home ).    So I will definitely get some more of those.
> 
> Water Challenge:  Yesterday I only drank 64 oz of water which is more than usual.  My big cup hold 32 ounces of water when half full of ice, so I drank 2 of those but I need to almost double that!  I had a migraine from heck yesterday and ended up getting a cherry coke from Sonic (I tend to crave those when I have a headache, not sure why) so I won't have one of those today and that will help me get in a few more ounces of water.
> 
> Weigh in tomorrow will tell the tale, I am hoping for a good loss!



My mom loves those almonds too. I'm having a hard time with them. But I found the Kellogg's high fiber bars, like Fiber One bars, that are only 120 cals I think . Dark chocolate almond is GOOD and it satisifies my candy bar urge and it is high in fiber, something I'm usually low on!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Happy Sunday to everyone!

Yesterday was hard for me. I didn't drink all my water (but I did drink more than I normally do on the weekend so at least I'm on the right track). I'm having a hard time figuring out what to eat on the weekends. During the week my meals are much more structured, I have a couple of standard breakfasts that I swap around depending on my mood, lunches are normally frozen meals or tuna pack and dinners we have planned for the week. On the weekend, since I have full access to the kitchen/pantry I just have a hard time thinking of healthy choices.  I sit there and look in the fridge and wait for inspiration, yet nothing comes and I then grab something that isn't quite good for me or doesn't satisfy me. Then a short time later I'm back to the fridge cruising for something more.  It was like that last night, we had Chinese Take out and then afterwards I was constantly in the kitchen looking for "something" else.  I'm hoping that I didn't just sabatoge myself for tomorrows weigh in.

I'm still plugging along, and trying to not get discouraged. Maybe it's all this talk about dinner next week that is getting my munching going (and all the ads for chocolate). I don't know how I'm going to survive all that coming into the house and NOT just diving in head-first into the baskets. Guess I better ramp up some activity to hopefully burn some extra calories.


----------



## GaRain

Really bad about drinking my water on the weekend.  Saw Alice in Wonderland with my niece and then went shopping.  Should have packed a couple of bottles with me.
Need to plan my week out, I do better then I do.
But since i am not having my bday this week, I may do better with my food.


----------



## luvsJack

gellybean said:


> My mom loves those almonds too. I'm having a hard time with them. But I found the Kellogg's high fiber bars, like Fiber One bars, that are only 120 cals I think . Dark chocolate almond is GOOD and it satisifies my candy bar urge and it is high in fiber, something I'm usually low on!



I like those bars too. I find that if I eat one either for breakfast or with breakfast, I don't get hungry until lunch.  

Didn't do well with the water yesterday.  Not really sure why, just didn't drink as much although I kept my big cup full and iced down.  Just didn't get it down.  Going back to work today  so will keep it on my desk and drink all day.


----------



## luvsJack

Just weighed and I am so excited!! -4 lbs!!!!  

I guess all that staying busy (cleaning and scrubbing the house) and exercise paid off.  Now I just have to figure out how to transfer all that to the work week.   But it is definitely enough to stay motivated this week.   Hope everyone's weigh in goes well!

Oh, and I forgot to send in my measurements.  It won't be a total "starting measurement", but I will get a tape this week (do not have one) and send in my measurements to you, Dawn.


----------



## ancestry

I am down -2 pounds for the week and -10 pounds total so far.

This has been a miserable week.  I have had a fever for five straight days now.  I have an upper respiratory infection so bad that I can barely breathe and the coughing is so painful and violent that it is crazy.  I went to the doctors on Friday and she thinks I have both a viral infection (possibly RSV) and a bacterial infection.  She gave me powerful antibiotics but they of course don't help anything that is viral.  I haven't worked out since Wednesday and don't know when I will be able to work out again.    Very frustrating as I have been doing so well.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Morning all!  Send me those actual scale numbers via pm!!!

*I am down  -3 pounds this week!*

Posting food everyday this week is my goal plus daily exercise too!!!  At least walking the dogs!!!! 

I am loving all the water awareness!  New week!  Keep trying!!!


----------



## Duchie

Good morning everyone!



luvsJack said:


> Just weighed and I am so excited!! -4 lbs!!!!
> 
> I guess all that staying busy (cleaning and scrubbing the house) and exercise paid off.  Now I just have to figure out how to transfer all that to the work week.   But it is definitely enough to stay motivated this week.   Hope everyone's weigh in goes well!
> 
> Oh, and I forgot to send in my measurements.  It won't be a total "starting measurement", but I will get a tape this week (do not have one) and send in my measurements to you, Dawn.



Nice job!  Who knew cleaning was considered a workout? That right there might make me rethink how much I dislike it.  But hey, whatever works, right?  



ancestry said:


> I am down -2 pounds for the week and -10 pounds total so far.
> 
> This has been a miserable week.  I have had a fever for five straight days now.  I have an upper respiratory infection so bad that I can barely breathe and the coughing is so painful and violent that it is crazy.  I went to the doctors on Friday and she thinks I have both a viral infection (possibly RSV) and a bacterial infection.  She gave me powerful antibiotics but they of course don't help anything that is viral.  I haven't worked out since Wednesday and don't know when I will be able to work out again.    Very frustrating as I have been doing so well.



I'm happy and sad for you all at the same time.    I'm so sorry to hear how bad you have been feeling.  But don't push and try working out too soon because it might slow down your recovery.  Your sick, your body needs the rest.  Please take care of yourself!



gellybean said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Hope you are all having a great weekend!
> 
> I know I'm not gonna post a loss tomorrow. Between hubby and I having a weekend sans kids and eating out way too much, and my cycle arriving, I'm showing a gain of 2 lbs. Which basically means I haven't lost anything in the last 6 wks.
> 
> 
> BUT!
> 
> I'm actually ok with it. Went shopping yesterday and I bought 2x shirts instead of 3x shirts!  I was pretty happy about that. I can also get back into some size 18 shorts, pants I wore 15lbs lighter than I am now.
> 
> I talked to the head trainer at the gym on Thursday about the scale not budging and he said that it was entirely possible to gain a lot of muscle when you begin a weight training regime, if you go from doing absolutely no excercise (ME!!) to working out. He said it could take two to three months for the scale to catch up with what my body is doing. So I'm gonna own whatever weight I get in the morning and keep on trucking.
> 
> 
> I did take my measurements this morning. At least what I consider the BIG (pun intended) three. I know it's not the first Monday of the month yet, but I wanted to share that even though the scale may not be showing any loss, it doesn't mean you aren't changing your body for the better!! Better both size and healthwise!
> 
> 
> 
> I have lost 4 inches off my bust, 6 inches off my waist, and 5 inches off my hips! Since Feb 8!!!!!
> 
> So for all of us that have a love/hate relationship with that 3" rectangle between your big toes (love that description, Duchie!) find another way to measure. Go shopping, pull out some old skinny clothes, keep your measuring tape in the same room that your scale is, buy a body fat measurement machine ($23 bucks on amazon) and reassure yourself that you are making progress, even if the evil scale refuses to give it up!
> 
> 
> As far as water goes, I made goal yesterday but only because of how much water I drink when we eat out. It's gonna be hard to drink 120 ounces, but I'm definitely drinking more water because of the challenge so that's a good thing. Even if I don't make the challenge, I'm getting more water! So that's a win!
> 
> I didn't do that bad eating out yesterday. My mom is in town, staying at my sister's house, and they are watching our two boys. So DH and I have the house to ourselves!!! It's been really nice. We ate out brunch and dinner yesterday, so I only ate twice yesterday. Not the best idea but it saved calories!
> 
> I ordred the Belgian waffle breakfast from Mimi's Cafe. I looked up the calories before we left. Their website is pretty cool. You can click on each item on the menu and it gives you the nutritional value as you browse, instead of having to pull up a separate nutritional page. The waffles were one of the better choices, believe it or not. Half the calories of the pancakes or croissant breakfasts. And I didn't finish the eggs or bacon that came with it and tried to use the syrup sparingly. I drank very little of the juice that comes with the meal, and drank water instead.
> 
> We went out to a steakhouse type restaurant last night. I skipped the alcohol and bread, didn't have a salad because I knew I'd want ranch dressing and ate 4 bites of the fried calamari DH ordered for an app.
> 
> I ordered the pork tenderloin with bourbon cream corn but the corn wasn't creamy like in a bechemel sauce. I think they just finished with a little cream at the end. It definitely was more succotash-ish than cream corn. I ate all of that. It was really yummy and the pork tenderloin is a lean choice!
> 
> We did have dessert. They serve mini's and we shared a plate of 3 mini's. I skipped the after dinner drink too.
> 
> 
> So all in all, I'm proud of myself. Yes I could have done better, but I could have done so much worse and would have 3 mths ago. And that's what I have to focus on. Despite what the scale says, I know the things I'm doing are better for my body even if my weight isn't representing that. I know exercising is making me healthier. I know eating healthier is good for my body.
> 
> I ate something fattening the other night, got a salad from Chili's and checked the cals but not the fat content.  It literally made me sick. So my body is already 'detoxing' from all those bad things. When food literally makes you ill, it's easier to give it up!
> 
> I go to the doctor tomorrow to check on my high fasting blood sugar numbers. I have a list of questions to talk to her about!
> 
> 
> Good luck on the weigh in tomorrow everyone!! Even if the scale isn't your friend tomorrow, it doesn't mean you aren't making strides to a healthier you!




I just love your attitude!  Your inches lost is impressive!


As for me, my results this week are -2.2..  and I'm happy with that.  When I entered my weight online in WW, I got a little message telling me that I was losing weight too fast and how that's not healthy.  I got a chuckle out of that, considering I think it's been going rather slowly.

We had an awesome day yesterday.  Beautiful weather!  I was outside most of it, either planting or shooting off model rockets with the Scouts (I'm the assistant den leader).  After that, my family wanted to meet another family at Shakes, which is a frozen custard stand.  Now I LOVE Shakes, but I didn't have any, just sat with everyone and drank some more water.  And laughed like heck with the other mom when we realized the older kids were supposed to be at RE at just about that time and we had all totally forgotten!

So far, even on the weekends I've still been able to drink all of the water I should.  But like 2_Eagle_Mom said, the weekends are so unstructured I find it difficult to eat balanced.  I'm doing well with staying within points/calories, but balancing those calories between protein and vegetables is tough.  Carbs are easy - I eat way too many of those!   

Oh, and as a follow up.... I'm pretty sure the new scale is going back to the store this week.  I was telling DH about it, and he agreed that it sounds like it's just not working that great.  I tested it again yesterday in a few different locations, different times during the day, wearing different clothing, etc. and while my old scale showed some fluctuations, the new scale always had the same number.

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Yucky weekends!  I have to find a way to do better with eating.  I had moderate activity, drank a bunch of water, but my food - not so great.  I knew it as I was eating pizza and drinking wine, but I decided I'd take what came with it because I wanted to eat those things.  I just didn't do enough activity to balance it out.  I found myself with lots of free time and no kids close by, so I thought I'll just eat junk today.  I did enjoy the food and chose to eat it, so I'll live with the gain that came with it.

+1.5 for the week.  -3 lbs overall.

I'm going for a walk at lunch!  Got my water bottle ready at my desk.  I always do better at work - I pack healthy foods and then there's no other choices.  I'm too cheap to get vending machine food.

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## dislvr74

I'm exactly the same this week and I'm happy with that considering how I completely fell off the wagon last week. I'm back on it and determined to lose 5 more pounds by May 7th. That will get me half-way to my goal weight and will meet the goal I set for myself LAST year. Who knew it would take me a year to lose 10 pounds?!


----------



## Anna114

-2lbs for me! That's a grand total of 45 pounds since Dec. 1st. 30 more pounds and my goal will have been reached


----------



## stitchfan23

Congratulations to everyone.  This has been a challenging week for some and it is great to see that everyone is still sticking with it.

I am so happy to see some who have posted big numbers this week and very proud of everyone and especially those who have hit the 10lb mark.  It is never going to be easy but I personally feel like the first 10lbs is the hardest to do, so Congratulations.

Again I was surprised this week.  I did drink 4.4 litres of water yesterday so Dawn I will eat my words - it IS possible to drink half my body weight in water.  Let's see if I can do it today as well.  Saturday was a BAD day for me.  Grabbed a light (yeah right) lunch at McD's and then went to the casino for some fun and an early dinner.  Was just about to make a snack in the evening when BIL & SIL stopped by and by the time they left we were hungry but it was too late to make anything so hubby ran to McD's again.
I am -1.3 lbs this week.  I am just about finished my first 30 challenge on the Wii Active and think that I am going to start adding some higher cardio to my routine this week so we will see if that helps jump the number up just a little bit.  I leave for Disney in 3 weeks and would still like to drop a little more.


----------



## MulanUSAF

Good morning everyone!  I'm -1.5 lbs for the last week!   I think this brings me to a total of -12 pounds over the last 7 weeks.  My Wii Fit goal was to lost 20 pounds and now I'm past the halfway mark!  It's great to see the line on the graph on a downward slope and I'm almost at the normal BMI mark!

I've been doing 60 minutes on the elliptical machine everyday and a weight training circuit 3 times a week.  I work out 6 days per week, and on the 7th day I just take it easy doing housework and stuff instead of going to the gym.  I've been sticking with my low carb, 1200 calorie diet and the results are definitely starting to show.  My pants are so loose I'm actually wearing a belt to keep them up.  My arms are a lot more toned and I feel more energetic than I used to be.  Yesterday I spent half the day doing spring cleaning and organizing all the junk I've accumulated.  Normally I would've called it quits after a couple hours, but I didn't feel tired and even managed to wash my car afterwards.

I'm a bit nervous about the upcoming week because I will be on the road traveling for most of the week.  My brother will be visiting colleges during spring break and we're hitting up a bunch of schools along the east coast.  I hope I can find healthy options to eat and stick with my exercise routine.  I figured I can find salads everywhere for lunch an dinner, and probably find some creaky elliptical machine in hotel exercise rooms. 

The hardest part about this diet for me is not eating regular carbohydrates.  Yesterday I walked past the free sample display at the supermarket bakery and it was so hard to not reach for a piece of freshly baked bread.  But I didn't and I'm proud of myself for not giving in.  The only carbs I'm eating these days are Wasa light rye crackers and low carb multigrain wraps.  I've cut out all regular breads, muffins, pastas, rice, etc.  These things spike my blood sugar by at least 100 points even if I only eat a small portion of it.  Fruits on the other hand doesn't seem to affect me as much.  I can eat a bowl of fruit salad and my blood sugar seems to only increase by about 20-30 points when I measure it 2 hours after eating.  Thank goodness for that, because I can eat fruit all day long and it keeps me full.

Good job to everyone that met their goals and keep it up!


----------



## shellabell

Good Monday morning!

Wow, there are a lot of big losers this weekCongratulations!!

I am down 1.2 this week. I am headed to the gym after work, I am going to try out the aqua aerobics class tonight. I am not able to run/walk for at least 3 weeks because of shin splints. Trying to find other things that I can stand to do. Walking is really the only exercise I seem to be able to do consistently.


----------



## GoofyWife

Good Morning to everyone - Its great to see weight losses posted - I actually forgot to weigh myself this morning -we had a weather related house emergency last night - really bad rainstorms, etc., and our sump pump's automatic switch is broken so we have to check physically to see if water is coming into the crawlspace, which is located downstairs in my MIL's apartment - she, by the way, is a little bit with the old age dementia, so my husband checked at 8 - no water, and then went back down at 9 and her apartment (its a studio) was flooded! There was about 1/4 to 1/2 an inch of water and more pouring in over the door ledge.  She was in bed watching TV and toally oblivious to the water! Oy!  needlesstosay, husband, I and our son bailed, mopped and dried and then hubbie went down off and on all night to check on things.  MIL came upstairs to sleep for the night and this confused her, so anyone who has dealt with elderly dementia/alzheimer's knows the routine of them asking the same question 20 times, etc.  So in the confusion of sleeping in another half hour, getting MIL back downstairs, forgot to step on the scale.  Probably not a loss, my week was good, but weekend included several indulgences, but today is new week and I'm going to start over.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Wow - everyone is doing so great this week!!!  I'm so proud to be a part of this group.  This water challenge is killing my TV watching.  Even though I came within a few ounces of making it both days this weekend, I think I spent more time in the bathroom than anywhere else.  Seriously, my DVR is a godsend.  I didn't have to miss any of the Apprentice because I just paused it every 10 minutes while I went to the bathroom.  Sitting in an hour meeting this morning almost killed me!!!

As for weigh in, I am -2.5 this week!!!  I am so excited.  I only need to lose 2 more pounds to be at the lowest weight I've seen since I moved to St. Louis 2 years ago.  Keep going everyone.  I believe that THIS time is the right time for all of us and we can do it!!!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I really appreciate this thread. I was just sitting here reading, chugging water and thinking.  This morning I was afraid to get on the scale.  I almost thought I'd skip it but I knew I couldn't lie to you.  I wanted to be accountable and keep moving forward.
I logged in, reported and am reading all the posts and am so glad!  It is inspiring even when I've had a rough time that I want to see everyone succeed and  for you all!  I want to be one who can post more losses than gains so coming here helps my motivation. It would be too easy to just stop reading this thread and give up.  I want to be part of the group and really like the support.  Even when I'm only half a**ed working the plan!  
I first thought - eh, I'm not really in the frame of mind yet to get serious.  But this is helping me get there.  In baby steps, but moving in that direction no less!!
Just wanted to say thanks!  Now I must run to the bathroom!


----------



## stitchfan23

I'll follow you to the bathroom (well not your bathroom but my own).  Hubby wanted to know if I wanted a padded toilet seat and a TV in there since I was spending so much time there.  He is such a comedian some times


----------



## Jasperann

Hey everyone!  Congrats on everyone's successes this week.  It really is kinda amazing that we can all do this.    Being here is really a huge success in it's self.  I'm so proud of everyone.  

So my number for the week is -2.4.  With how my week was turning out I wasn't sure that I would show a loss.  But I guess the water challenge is really helping shed some of that water weight.  I'm sure all the exercise we are getting going to the bathroom counts for something too...   A padded seat sounds kinda good right now.....


----------



## luvsJack

Right there with ya'll on running to the bathroom.  DD and I watched a movie together this weekend and I kept having to either pause or back it up!  It was like every 5 minutes!!!  She kept saying "MOOOOOOOMMMMM! Not again!!"


----------



## njtinkmom

Just checking in and proud of all the losers out there!!  And hey guess what after staying the same for a while (lack of Dawn motivation ) I am down -2.8!!  So I guess that means no more vacations for Dawn!!  Keep up the good work everyone and have a great week!


----------



## ski_mom

Well, I'm down another .5 for the week, so I's down 7 total.  VERY slow coming off, but still better than gaining, so I'll take it!

Sounds like we've been having lots of good weigh ins and even those who would like to see better numbers, the best part is that we are all still coming and checking in at least each week.  That's a huge first step!

Here's to another great week counting down to Skinny Island!!


----------



## eliz991

I am up AGAIN this week and I didn't think I had done poorly this week.  Although looking back, I went out more than normal and only exercised one day.  So, while I don't think I deserved a loss, I'm not sure I deserved to gain 2.4 either.  Sigh.  I may be the only person in this group who can't even lose a pound!  I am up now 3.2 from when we started!

I'm not giving up though...I really want to lose 10 pounds by May 6, so that means I'm going to have to do a lot better on the weekends.  Like Dawn my goal this week is to write everything down and exercise daily.  I didn't get enough water this weekend (I didn't do bad, but I didn't measure it so I don't know how much I had) but I am back on track with that today also.  About 70ounces down so far.

I'm feeling a little discouraged, I have to admit, but I'm not giving up!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

eliz991 said:


> I am up AGAIN this week and I didn't think I had done poorly this week.  Although looking back, I went out more than normal and only exercised one day.  So, while I don't think I deserved a loss, I'm not sure I deserved to gain 2.4 either.  Sigh.  I may be the only person in this group who can't even lose a pound!  I am up now 3.2 from when we started!
> 
> I'm not giving up though...I really want to lose 10 pounds by May 6, so that means I'm going to have to do a lot better on the weekends.  Like Dawn my goal this week is to write everything down and exercise daily.  I didn't get enough water this weekend (I didn't do bad, but I didn't measure it so I don't know how much I had) but I am back on track with that today also.  About 70ounces down so far.
> 
> I'm feeling a little discouraged, I have to admit, but I'm not giving up!



You can do it!  Record everything that goes in your mouth.  I found I was leaving little things out (like a lifesaver or something)  a few extra calories here or there adds up in a week!  I have faith in you.  You've set your goal and you WILL do it!!!!


----------



## ski_mom

Well, I just got a call from my doctor.  I went in earlier this month and I think I posted about having to go on blood pressure medicine because mine was pretty high.  I also went in for blood work and when he called back he said that everything was very good except for my thyroid number.  He said it was about 2 times as high as it should be and called in a prescription for me.  My DH couldn't believe I didn't ask more questions (as in any ), but I have a follow up with him in a couple of days, so I figure I'll get my list of questions for him ready.

He did mention though that this should help in my weight loss efforts  - he said that basically my body is working against itself when I'm trying to lose weight.  I honestly don't understand that, but I guess I'll ask him more when I see him.  In a way I feel good that maybe there is a reason that I struggle so much with weight loss, but I honestly don't believe there is any miracle pill or anything, so we shall see.

Just wondering if anyone else has hypothyroidism (what the doctor called it) and what your experiences were when you started treating it.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Hi guys!  Missing quite a few weights still but wanted to give you a a status update ...

WE ARE DOWN.......

89.7 so far...some new 10 pound plus losers and some new 5 pound losers!!!!

Seeing so many of you now in the double digit loss department is awe inspiring!!!  Soooo proud of all of us!!!!


----------



## Duchie

ski_mom said:


> Well, I just got a call from my doctor.  I went in earlier this month and I think I posted about having to go on blood pressure medicine because mine was pretty high.  I also went in for blood work and when he called back he said that everything was very good except for my thyroid number.  He said it was about 2 times as high as it should be and called in a prescription for me.  My DH couldn't believe I didn't ask more questions (as in any ), but I have a follow up with him in a couple of days, so I figure I'll get my list of questions for him ready.
> 
> He did mention though that this should help in my weight loss efforts  - he said that basically my body is working against itself when I'm trying to lose weight.  I honestly don't understand that, but I guess I'll ask him more when I see him.  In a way I feel good that maybe there is a reason that I struggle so much with weight loss, but I honestly don't believe there is any miracle pill or anything, so we shall see.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has hypothyroidism (what the doctor called it) and what your experiences were when you started treating it.



Yup, I had hypothyroidism.  For me, not only did it slow my metabolism, but it also made me a little depressed.  So my weight started going up AND I didn't feel like doing anything about it.  But once they got the synthroid levels correct, everything was great and losing weight was so much easier!  You will be AMAZED at how much better you feel once they get your levels correct.


----------



## Dizneydawn

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> We are going to be working out in the yard planting flowers and then doing a deep cleaning on the house to get prepped for next weekend.  Hopefully all that activity will pay off on Monday!


We are planting next weekend...it might hit 70 this week in MINNESOTA!!!!  


luvsJack said:


> I am a bit late to the challenge but will definitely join in the water challenge.   I know when I made myself drink loads of water before  I felt better, ate less and my hair and skin looked better.  It takes putting away those diet cokes and tea (my downfalls when it comes to drinking water.), but I can do it!!    One thing I have noticed this week was when drinking water instead of diet drinks or tea, I don't have the same cravings.  Not sure what that's about, but drinking diet coke with my lunch I find myself craving carbs??
> They say Diet drinks make you crave more food than help curb anything!  Join in the water challenge!  It's great that everybody is really being conscious of what they are drinking and if nor perfect...way better than living in oblivion land!!!





gellybean said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Hope you are all having a great weekend!
> 
> I know I'm not gonna post a loss tomorrow. Between hubby and I having a weekend sans kids and eating out way too much, and my cycle arriving, I'm showing a gain of 2 lbs. Which basically means I haven't lost anything in the last 6 wks.
> Preaching to the choir sister!!!!
> 
> BUT!
> 
> 
> I have lost 4 inches off my bust, 6 inches off my waist, and 5 inches off my hips! Since Feb 8!!!!!
> That is sooooo awesome!!!
> 
> I ordred the Belgian waffle breakfast from Mimi's Cafe.  I love that place - they do not have one here though.  I hate they dumped their chocolate chip pecan pie!  WTHeck were they thinking!  NOT THAT I SHOULD BE HAVING IT!!!!





gellybean said:


> for posting your food tracking! Hope your your Dad is getting better with each passing day!
> Biach at me guys if I do not post nightly here this week...I need to get in the habit of it daily!!!!
> 
> My mom loves those almonds too. I'm having a hard time with them. But I found the Kellogg's high fiber bars, like Fiber One bars, that are only 120 cals I think . Dark chocolate almond is GOOD and it satisifies my candy bar urge and it is high in fiber, something I'm usually low on!


Just watch for high fructose corn syrup...it is in almost every darn cereal style bar I can find!  


2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Happy Sunday to everyone!
> 
> Yesterday was hard for me. I didn't drink all my water (but I did drink more than I normally do on the weekend so at least I'm on the right track). Good for you!!!!
> 
> It was like that last night, we had Chinese Take out and then afterwards I was constantly in the kitchen looking for "something" else.  I'm hoping that I didn't just sabatoge myself for tomorrows weigh in.
> Again, for myself, when I track and my food is balanced...I do not get thos ehuge pwerful cravings...it is always when I am not giving my body enough of something it needs...I know this and yet I do not do it all the time.  Makes me so angry at myself!





ancestry said:


> This has been a miserable week.  I have had a fever for five straight days now.  I have an upper respiratory infection so bad that I can barely breathe and the coughing is so painful and violent that it is crazy.  I went to the doctors on Friday and she thinks I have both a viral infection (possibly RSV) and a bacterial infection.  She gave me powerful antibiotics but they of course don't help anything that is viral.  I haven't worked out since Wednesday and don't know when I will be able to work out again.    Very frustrating as I have been doing so well.


Hope you feel better and do not beat yourself up over what you have no control over!!!!


Duchie said:


> So far, even on the weekends I've still been able to drink all of the water I should.  But like 2_Eagle_Mom said, the weekends are so unstructured I find it difficult to eat balanced.  Plus weekends revolve around everybody else it seems!!!!  I'm doing well with staying within points/calories, but balancing those calories between protein and vegetables is tough.  Carbs are easy - I eat way too many of those!
> I can stay away from carbs but the FAT kills me.  I may as well mainline a cheese drip!!!





Mndisneygirl said:


> Yucky weekends!  I have to find a way to do better with eating.  I had moderate activity, drank a bunch of water, but my food - not so great.  I knew it as I was eating pizza and drinking wine, but I decided I'd take what came with it because I wanted to eat those things.  I just didn't do enough activity to balance it out.  I found myself with lots of free time and no kids close by, so I thought I'll just eat junk today.  I did enjoy the food and chose to eat it, so I'll live with the gain that came with it.
> Proud of you for owning it!!!!
> +1.5 for the week.  -3 lbs overall.
> 
> [/COLOR]





dislvr74 said:


> Who knew it would take me a year to lose 10 pounds?!


Umm...me!!!! 




stitchfan23 said:


> I am so happy to see some who have posted big numbers this week and very proud of everyone and especially those who have hit the 10lb mark.  It is never going to be easy but I personally feel like the first 10lbs is the hardest to do, so Congratulations.
> Totally agree with this one!!!
> Again I was surprised this week.  I did drink 4.4 litres of water yesterday so Dawn I will eat my words - it IS possible to drink half my body weight in water. Can I get a picture of that?!!! I have 4 liters a day to drink for goodness sakes!!!





MulanUSAF said:


> I've been doing 60 minutes on the elliptical machine everyday and a weight training circuit 3 times a week.  I work out 6 days per week, and on the 7th day I just take it easy doing housework and stuff instead of going to the gym.  I've been sticking with my low carb, 1200 calorie diet and the results are definitely starting to show.  My pants are so loose I'm actually wearing a belt to keep them up.  My arms are a lot more toned and I feel more energetic than I used to be.  Yesterday I spent half the day doing spring cleaning and organizing all the junk I've accumulated.  Normally I would've called it quits after a couple hours, but I didn't feel tired and even managed to wash my car afterwards.
> I want before and after pics soon missy!!!!!
> The only carbs I'm eating these days are Wasa light rye crackers and low carb multigrain wraps. Try Carr Water crackers  crackers...they are also a good choice!





GoofyWife said:


> There was about 1/4 to 1/2 an inch of water and more pouring in over the door ledge.  She was in bed watching TV and toally oblivious to the water! Oy!  needlesstosay, husband, I and our son bailed, mopped and dried and then hubbie went down off and on all night to check on things. Oh My!!  Not fun..but a workout if there is any rainbow to be seen!!! forgot to step on the scale.  Probably not a loss, my week was good, but weekend included several indulgences, but today is new week and I'm going to start over.


Just do it tom morning and send me the info!!!


Stacybaeasm said:


> I think I spent more time in the bathroom than anywhere else.  Seriously, my DVR is a godsend.  I didn't have to miss any of the Apprentice because I just paused it every 10 minutes while I went to the bathroom.  Sitting in an hour meeting this morning almost killed me!!!
> You crack me up!!
> As for weigh in, I am -2.5 this week!!!  I am so excited.  I only need to lose 2 more pounds to be at the lowest weight I've seen since I moved to St. Louis 2 years ago.  Keep going everyone.  I believe that THIS time is the right time for all of us and we can do it!!!!


Stacy - I am flippin over the moon proud!!!! 


Mndisneygirl said:


> I really appreciate this thread. I was just sitting here reading, chugging water and thinking.  This morning I was afraid to get on the scale.  I almost thought I'd skip it but I knew I couldn't lie to you.  I wanted to be accountable and keep moving forward.
> I logged in, reported and am reading all the posts and am so glad!  It is inspiring even when I've had a rough time that I want to see everyone succeed and  for you all!  I want to be one who can post more losses than gains so coming here helps my motivation. It would be too easy to just stop reading this thread and give up.  I want to be part of the group and really like the support.  Even when I'm only half a**ed working the plan!
> I first thought - eh, I'm not really in the frame of mind yet to get serious.  But this is helping me get there.  In baby steps, but moving in that direction no less!!
> Just wanted to say thanks!  Now I must run to the bathroom!


I agree - even when I am not proud of myself..I am always proud of you guys and know I can do this!!!!


stitchfan23 said:


> I'll follow you to the bathroom (well not your bathroom but my own).  Hubby wanted to know if I wanted a padded toilet seat and a TV in there since I was spending so much time there.  He is such a comedian some times


Maybe a sign of your Easter Basket surprise to come!!!!


njtinkmom said:


> Just checking in and proud of all the losers out there!!  And hey guess what after staying the same for a while (lack of Dawn motivation ) I am down -2.8!!  So I guess that means no more vacations for Dawn!! Ummm...Houston..that is a negatory....





eliz991 said:


> I am up AGAIN this week and I didn't think I had done poorly this week.  Although looking back, I went out more than normal and only exercised one day.  So, while I don't think I deserved a loss, I'm not sure I deserved to gain 2.4 either.  Sigh.  I may be the only person in this group who can't even lose a pound!  Hello!!!  I have lost and gained the same 5 since we started...I just have pics of me that would horrify a blind person from Spring Break but they are motivating!!!I
> 
> I'm not giving up though...I really want to lose 10 pounds by May 6, so that means I'm going to have to do a lot better on the weekends.  Like Dawn my goal this week is to write everything down and exercise daily.  I didn't get enough water this weekend (I didn't do bad, but I didn't measure it so I don't know how much I had) but I am back on track with that today also.  About 70ounces down so far.
> Great job honey...post  here more...not less and we can do this!!!
> I'm feeling a little discouraged, I have to admit, but I'm not giving up!


I will not and won't let you either!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Hi everybody!!! I saw a few who posted same for weight or down and have not sent me a pm...

I know we have a ton of new guys so here is what I need!

Please send me a pm with the actual weight every Monday.

I delete the current weights for everybody in my tally sheet on Monday Morning...then update the numbers as I get PM"s...so I have no reference point minus your starting!!!  It is just too hard trying to read the board and keep track of minus or plus pounds...runs way more smoothly with actual digits!!! 

  Thanks guys!!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

I am going to start posting a daily Disney quote for our Castaway's motivation.

After reading all the posts about the weekends being Devil's Triangle to navigate...I thought this one was appropriate.

*"The world is full of temptations...they're the wrong things that seem right at the time."

Jiminy Cricket, Pinocchio*


----------



## gellybean

WOOO HOOO at all you losers!!!!! 



I'm up +.6! 


Which honestly, I was happy with after all we ate this weekend. I did make pretty good choices, all things considered, but it was still more than what I eat during the week.

I went to the doctor this morning. No diagnosis yet. I have to have a 2 hr glucose tolerance test done. If I flunk that, depending on how bad I flunk it, then we'll have a diagnosis. If I'm pre-diabetic, which is what the endo suspects since my A1C was still in the normal range, the recommendation would be diet and exercise. 

So, really, it's just a formality to have a diagnosis. And there is still a possibility that I'm not pre-diabetic, but just have impaired fasting glucose issues. Which again the recommendation would be...... wait for it..... DIET AND EXERCISE. 

So I think I've got it covered either way. Keep doing what I'm doing!! 

I got a pat on the back for being pro-active about it all and told to keep doing what I'm doing. She was very pleased with my inches lost and said that marines have BMI's in the obese category because of muscle mass, so not to sweat the scale not moving yet.

We did discuss the fact that it's complete carp that insurance won't cover for preventative stuff like this or weight loss dieticians etc. They wait until you have high blood pressure or diabetes before they cover the doctor's visit.  Don't get me started. She agreed the system was flawed. If I wanted to see a nutritionist to help me lose weight to prevent getting diabetes, I'd have to pay out of pocket. If I get diagnosed with diabetes, then I can see the nutritionist covered under insurance. 

It's messed up.


I am about to go work out. She said that 5 days a week are MINIMAL. Woops! So I'm gonna push to try to at least go for a walk on weekends. She also said I need to be exercising for 45 mins min. UGH! So that's my goal this week. 45 mins and 6 days, even if I'm gonna be back at my mom's this weekend for Easter.

I'm not meeting goal on water but am close for today which would be the 2nd time I've met goal since starting the challenge. I'm definitely drinking more water than I was pre-challenge, so I'm happy with that. 

I will post an Eat This, Not That tip when I get in tonight!! 



So proud of everyone for still trucking along- gain, lose or maintain!!


----------



## Anna114

Gelly, I guess every Dr is different regarding exercise. I get on the treadmill 3 times a week for 1/2 hour and usually walk about 5 miles a week. My dr was pleased that I'm moving. I have to say that if I had to get on the treadmill 6 days a week for 45 mins more then likely I wouldn't do it at all, sadly. Good luck with your goal this week! As weird as this will sound one of the best things, for me, was being diagnosed with diabetes. It made me take a hard look and then take care of business. I was diagnosed Nov 30, 2009 blood sugar was 299 and my hemoglobin was 10.6 (dangerous zone) I'm now 45 pounds lighter and get on that damned treadmill. I feel so much better and healthier. Right now I'm 5'2" 160lbs and plan to lose another 30. It's amazing not to have 9 bags of sugar hanging off my *** .


----------



## Anna114

Damn your Dr Gelly  I just did 1 hour, 3 miles and lost 300 calories thinking about your Dr. that and I had pizza tonight, the first time in 4 months. I had to work it off. Ok I'm shutting up now. Sick of seeing my own writing.


----------



## gellybean

Anna114 said:


> Gelly, I guess every Dr is different regarding exercise. I get on the treadmill 3 times a week for 1/2 hour and usually walk about 5 miles a week. My dr was pleased that I'm moving. I have to say that if I had to get on the treadmill 6 days a week for 45 mins more then likely I wouldn't do it at all, sadly. Good luck with your goal this week! As weird as this will sound one of the best things, for me, was being diagnosed with diabetes. It made me take a hard look and then take care of business. I was diagnosed Nov 30, 2009 blood sugar was 299 and my hemoglobin was 10.6 (dangerous zone) I'm now 45 pounds lighter and get on that damned treadmill. I feel so much better and healthier. Right now I'm 5'2" 160lbs and plan to lose another 30. It's amazing not to have 9 bags of sugar hanging off my *** .



LOL! Amen to no more sugar saddlebags! I had a nutritionist one time make us load up bags of birdseed on our shoulders to literally show us how much we used to carry around. It's eye opening for sure! 

My doctor was telling me what was "recommended". She was happy with what I'm already doing and honestly if I hadn't already been getting in 4-5 days a week already, I would have fainted when she said 5 days _minimum_. I think I can get out in the yard or go shopping or walk around the block on my 6th day and she'd be happy.

I'm actually about 30 lbs lighter now than I was at my heaviest. I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes and it was the most eye opening experience of my life regarding my weight, and I had done a lot of weird diets before, even liquid fasting with the supervision of a doctor. Diabetes made me realize how much carp I was pouring into my body. I cut out regular soda with that diagnosis and never added it back after I had my son and he's over 2 now.  So that was one huge lifestyle change as a result of g.d. I also switched to all whole wheat products-pasta, tortillas, bread etc. Looking back now, my eating habits were HORRIBLE and now they are just BAD. 

It's amazing what a diagnosis of diabetes does to open our eyes, isn't it?

Congrats on your loss so far!!! That's AWESOME!!  Can't wait to see before and after pics!!!  

Has losing the weight helped lower your A1C hemoglobin levels? That was the one thing in my favor today, that my A1C is within normal range. That's the most important # for me if we decide to try for another child. I can't even attempt to conceive if my A1C is above 5.7 and mine is 5.4. Gotta get that down some.


----------



## luvsJack

Got in 3/4 of my water today, so far!!  That is like 3 times more than I usually drink so really good for me!! 

For supper tonight I grilled shrimp. Always love grilled shrimp when I go out to eat but have never cooked it myself.  YUM!! Got plenty leftover to add to my salad for lunch tomorrow.  

For dessert I had something new and really good.  Its a Weight Watchers ice cream bar.  chocolate covered with raspberry ice cream.  really good.  70 calories.   Was great for that after supper "need something sweet" habit.  

It really helping me this time to come up with different things to eat all the time.  I have a really bad habit of getting in a rut and getting really tired of the food I eat.  That weekly rut is one of the reasons I would find it so hard to stay on plan on the weekends.  With all the grilling I have been doing and finding all kinds of good sauces to put on chicken (and now shrimp!), I actually look forward to my meals.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Congratulations to everyone that has posted loss this week!  

I'm down -.4 this week.  Not as much as I had hoped for, but after this weekend I'm not surprised. I just couldn't stop eating stuff (especially late in the evening). 

I did better today with both my food and I'm almost done with my water. 

I need to get off my a$$ and get to the gym. I just have no motivation for it.  I know what I've got to do, just getting to the gym doesn't seem so appealing as I'm driving home from work. I just want to get home, change into my pajamas and hit the computer/TV. 

I'm going to say here and now that I'm going to hit the Y tomorrow night. If I don't then everyone here has permission to verbally flog me.  There now lets see if that helps me move.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Well, besides running to the bathroom, I did get some real exercise in.  I walked for 40 minutes at lunch and kept drinking water.  I did have some candy, and we went for chinese for dinner tonight, but I did walk around the mall more after dinner.
Now I'm drinking more water and will start over tomorrow with hopefully better choices (and less of all that bad stuff!).


----------



## gellybean

Alrighty- Here's the first Eat This Not That Swap. I'm gonna go in order so I don't get confused. 

For proprieties sake here's the sourcing for the book. Eat This, Not That. The Best and Worst Foods in America! By David Zinckenco with Matt Goulding. 2009. 


First one - "Top Swap in America"

"Eat This - Ruby Tuesday Peppercorn Mushroom Sirloin with Premium Baby Green Beans 468 cals, 21 g fat, 18 g carbs"





Actual picture of the dish found via Google Image

"NOT That - Chili's Fajita Quesadillas Beef with Rice and Beans, 4 flour tortillas, and condiments 2240 cals, 92 g fat (43.5g sat fat) 6390 mg sodium, 253 g carbs"

[ Gelly's note: Couldn't find a picture but wanted to add that I'm confused by this one. To me the picture in the book and description is talking about Beef Fajitas not a quesadilla.... maybe it's a Texas distinction.  The picture shows open faced taco like things piled on with meat, cheese, guac etc. Not two tortillas griddled together like a Tex-Mex grilled cheese sandwich. ]



Notes on the Peppercorn Mushroom Sirloin page: 
"Save 71 g fat! That's 5 Snickers bar's worth of bad stuff!

Save more than 1700 cals. Strip away half a pound of fat from your diet by simply switching steaks!" 



Notes on the Fajita Quesadilla Beef page:
"A bona fide condiments catastrophe. The tortillas and toppings add 690 cals to your fajita platter. 

Think sizzling meat and vegetables make for a decent dinner? Think again. These Tex-Mex fat-traps contain a full day's worth of cals and 277% of your recommended daily intake of sodium."



Next up- The Terrible 20! Worst Foods in America


----------



## gellybean

Really excited about the first article and not surprised about the second!!

Major Food Chains Required to Post Calorie Data on Menus 


Food Addiction


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

down 1 pound this week.

To celebrate, I had a carb binge when I got home yesterday.

Need to come up w/ a better "reward"!!

Starting restraint again....here's to a good week everyone!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Hi all.  I am missing 10 weights still.  Sending out PM's to them and if I do not have by noon - will post without.  Some may be traveling!

I tracked everything yesterday!!!  Will post later as well!


----------



## luvsJack

gellybean said:


> Really excited about the first article and not surprised about the second!!
> 
> Major Food Chains Required to Post Calorie Data on Menus
> 
> 
> Food Addiction




The food addiction article was really interesting and then the link to "more information" was even more so.  The steps to stop the addictive behavior seem a bit long but I am sure it would be well worth it in the end.


----------



## Dizneydawn

*Disney Quote of the Day:

"A single grain of rice can tip the scale."


The Emperor, Mulan*


To me this can be taken a few ways.

#1  That easy 2 second binge can sometimes be the catalyst to throw everything out the door and just eat mindlessly for days, weeks or even months.  Funny how one handful of chips, fries or piece of cake can cause our brains to just say screw it.

#2  Doing that one thing today or tomorrow can also easily trigger your mind to be dedicated.  To be consistent.  Drinking that extra glass of water, taking the stairs vs the elevator, walking the dog vs vegging out in front of the TV...all those pieces can help switch your mind to success from hopeless.

#3  It also means to me that each of you are valued here.  That during those times when you might not be posting losses, or feel you are not giving anything to this thread...know you DO count.  We would not be the castaways without each of us.


I would love to hear your thoughts please!!!!


----------



## PixiePlanner

Sorry I haven't posted in quite a while... I have been busy at work.

Here's a LOUD Woo-hoo from central IL! I hit my goal of 2lbs. Actually, I surpassed it this week. I lost 2.5! FINALLY! 
I am officially down 5.5 lbs(the ticker in my sig must round). I have struggled with those first 3 lbs and then, barely trying, I lost 2.5! YEAH!


----------



## Dizneydawn

My food totals for yesterday:

2 Fit & Active Wraps
2 Boca original Chicken patties
1/2 cup unsweetened applesauce
120 grams of avocado
1 tbsp home made oil & vinegar dressing
3 oz Dole Greener Salad Mix
11 Haribo Gummi Bears
frozen peas - 2/3 cup per serving (ate 4 servings)
16 Nabisco Wheat Thins
1/2 cup cottage cheese

Totals  (in parenthesis is my goal range)
Calories 1474 (1280-1630)
Carbs 194 (172-249)
Fat 49 (34-60)
Protein 82 (60-134)

I DID NOT GO OVER AT ALL!!!!!!  IN ANY CATEGORY!!! I TRACKED AHEAD OF TIME!!!!!    

I know I was a bit short on water...really need to track water the next week before weigh in....but food is usually a killer for me...so I am really proud I was in balance in each place!!!  I totally had the same thing for dinner as lunch and did not care.  Hungry for it - looove avocado and it tasted fantastic with the patties in a wrap.  More fruit today and keep working at the best balance possible.


----------



## dislvr74

A few random thoughts for today:

1. Everyone I know agrees that the first two miles of any run/walk are terrible. Why is this? It's like my body tries to fight the run and it takes two miles for it to accept that, yes, we are really doing this and resistance is futile. Which brings me to my second random thought...

2. It is so hard to lose those first ten pounds. I also think it is hard to lose the last ten pounds, which means I am screwed because I need to lose twenty pounds. 

3. Undergrads in the locker room at the university gym are terrified of stretch marks. I'm pretty sure some of those young ladies are never going to try to have children after seeing my stomach.


----------



## luvsJack

breakfast  Kellogs Fiber Plus Fiber Bar Dark Chocolate Almond, 1 serving	130
breakfast	White Chocolate Strawberry Yogurt Yoplait light, 1 serving	100
breakfast	Banana, fresh, 1 medium (7in. to 7-7/8in. long)	109
lunch	*Lean Cuisine Chicken Enchilada Suiza, 1 serving	270
lunch	Salad - salad greens, 1 serving	0
lunch	Three Cheese Ranch Light Dressing, 1 serving	80
dinner	Shrimp, cooked, 5 oz	140
dinner	Asparagus, fresh, 6 spear, medium (5-1/4in. to 7in. long)	22
dinner	rice - ZATARAIN'S red beans & rice  NOS Ready 8.8 oz/250g pch = 	135
dinner	Romaine Lettuce (salad), 2 inner leaf	3
dinner	Three Cheese Ranch Light Dressing, 1 serving	80
snack	Weight Watchers Chocolate Raspberry Bar, 1 serving	70
snack	Jello, sugar free jello, 0.5 cup	10
snack	Calorie Emerald Cocoa Roast Almonds	100

Totals:  Calories  1264      Fat  38      Carbs 176      Prot  60


I figured out how to post my food for the day from Spark People.  This is mine for Monday.  I was on target in each area.  


Aiming to do the same today!!!  I'm not getting far on the water today, but still trying to get it all in.


----------



## shellabell

dislvr74 said:


> A few random thoughts for today:
> 
> 1. Everyone I know agrees that the first two miles of any run/walk are terrible. Why is this? It's like my body tries to fight the run and it takes two miles for it to accept that, yes, we are really doing this and resistance is futile. Which brings me to my second random thought...
> 
> 2. It is so hard to lose those first ten pounds. I also think it is hard to lose the last ten pounds, which means I am screwed because I need to lose twenty pounds.
> 
> 3. Undergrads in the locker room at the university gym are terrified of stretch marks. I'm pretty sure some of those young ladies are never going to try to have children after seeing my stomach.



I think with the run/walk maybe it takes a bit for the endorphins to kick in; it does take a mile or two for me to not hate every second.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

I just saw this on Yahoo.  I know I am guilty of believing a few of these.

Myth #1: Carbs are the Enemy

Maybe we can blame Dr. Atkins and other proponents of the low-carb diet craze for this one. Experts suggest that carbohydrates play a star role in keep you energized and your organs functioning properly. The carb bad rap should rest squarely on the shoulders of "white carbs" like white bread, white rice, and sugar. These refined carbs, dietitians suggest, are more likely to pack on the pounds. Stick with whole grains like whole wheat pasta and brown rice for a healthier diet.

Myth #2: Never Eat After 8PM

The habit of under-eating all day only to overdo it at dinner time is likely where this myth came from. Eating excess calories at any hour of the day will lead to weight gain. Just remember: It's not when you eat, it's what you eat.

Myth #3: It's Not a Workout Unless You Sweat

A cardio workout that gets you huffing and puffing is vital for a healthy ticker, but that's only half the picture. Low-impact workouts, like weight-lifting and yoga, might not leave you drenched in sweat, but they're equally important to keeping your muscles strong and your body burning calories all day long. Work cardio and resistance training into your exercise regimen and you'll be seeing the full picture of health.

Myth #4: Weight-Lifting Bulks You Up

Most women don't have the necessary testosterone levels to transform them into the spitting image of Conan the Barbarian-era Arnold Schwarzenegger. But if you integrate weight-lifting into your workouts and find you're getting a little too cut, switch to lighter weights and more reps.

Myth #5: Muscle Weighs More than Fat

Here's the deal: a pound of muscle and a pound of fat weight exactly the same amount. A pound! The difference between muscle and fat is an issue of density and volume. Muscle is denser than fat and takes up less space in your body which can give you a leaner look overall.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Dis Name		Name	Total Loss
Dizneydawn		Dawn	up .4
Grumpyyoungguy		Dan	up 3.2
Stitchfan23		Heather	-11.3
Jasperann		Amy	-7.4
Stacybaeasm		Stacy	-7.9
MulanUSAF		Leen	-11.6
gellybean		Aimee	-2.2
Leash		Alicia	X
gbanshee		Gina	
MNdisneygirl		Sheree	-3
dislvr74		Meghan	-4.2
lonnieroonie		Erean	
luvsJack		Sharon	-9
TB'sWidow		Mary	-6
tiggerplus5		Linda	-3.4
njtinkmom		Gina	-6.2
littlepeppers		Jennifer	0
PixiePlanner		Jessica	-5.5
acejka		Anna	
Shellabell		Michelle	-5.4
o2cre8			
ski_mom		Becky	-7
eliz 991		Elizabeth	up 3.2
ancestry		Allison	-10
Hauntedmansionmommna			-3
Duchie		Barb	-4.2
Anna114			-5
GoofyWife		Sue	
2 Eagle Mom		Jane	-1.6
GaRain		Lara	-0.7

*Total Loss	114.6*

We have lost an average pre-teen girl folks!!!!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

*If you have a 5+ pound loss and do not have apalm tree -pm me and I will send one to you.

If you have a 10+ pound loss and do not have a hammock - ditto.

I am swamped right now with a few things and if you guys could help me with this vs me going back through everyone...it would be awesome.*

I about killed myself in starvation mode today by not having enough food in me - 380 calories until 5 p.m....

Doc appt's lasted too long and was not prepared with anything but a banana.

I DID NOT stop at any of the FF locations I passed.  Even when I got my Dad & Baylor a child Culvers meal I did not eat a single flippin fry.  I just called Dan - told him to pop by standby in the oven and have it warm and ready for me when I pulled in.  I know myself and one splurge will lead to 1 million and I need to track before I eat or I will say screw it.

Lesson learned - need to have a bag of food for me pre-portioned out in the car.  

It is 6 p.m. and I still have almost 1/2 my calories, fat. protein and crabs to enjoy and the way my night is headed - I will!!!!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Great tips today everyone!!

Funny story - I have this pair of jeans that are my favorite.  I previously had two pair of jeans that were the same that I loved.  Then I bought these and they had a deal buy one get one 1/2 off or something where at least one pair was half off.  I've been wearing the one pair constantly.  The second pair was a size smaller and were a bit tight.  I was thinking what everyone thinks - if I lose about 5 or 10 pounds, I'm in these jeans!
Last night, the kids slept over at my mom and dad's house since they're off school and our day care provider is on vacation.
DH and I went to the mall (so much easier to shop without kids) and I looked for new jeans.  DH talked me into buying a pair.  They were more than I've paid for jeans ever.  So I brought them home and today I remembered about the second pair I bought before.
So just now, I tried on those second pair of jeans!  Guess what? They fit!  They're tight, and I probably think they're too tight to wear in public.  But I'm getting there!!!  More motivation to keep up what I know I can do!!!

I'm going to go do some situps now!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

I had a pretty good day. I finally made it to the gym tonight. 

I wasn't able to finish all of the water, but I did track everything today so the week is looking bright.


----------



## gellybean

Next installment from Eat This, Not That by David Zinczenko with Matt Goulding


Top 20 Worst Foods In America:

20. Chili's Pepper Pals Little Chicken Crispers with Ranch Dressing and Homestyle Fries 
1110 cals 82 g fat (15 g sat) 1980 mg sodium 58 g carbs






Most kids, if given the choice, would live on chicken fingers for the duration of their adolescent lives. If those chicken fingers happened to come from Chili's, it might be a pretty short life. A moderately active 8 year old boy should eat around 1600 cals a day. This single meal plows through 75 percent of that allotment. So unless he plans to eat carrots and celery sticks for the rest of the day (and we know he doesn't), find a healthier chicken alternative.

Eat This Instead! 
Pepper Pals Grilled Chicken Platter with Cinnamon Apples 
340 cals 8 g fat (2.5 g sat) 755 mg sodium 38 g carbs

19. Worst Supermarket Meal
Stouffer's White Meat Chicken Pot Pie (large) 
1160 cals 66 g fat (26 g sat) 1780 mg sodium






Whether ordered in restaurants or eaten straight from the microwave, pot pies are seriously problematic. Why? The flaky, oil-strewn crust and the viscious, cream based filled, to start with. Stouffer's creation suffers because of its size, packing within its carbo-walls as much saturated fat as you'll find in 6 scoops of Breyer's All Natural Butter Almond ice cream.

Eat This Instead! 
Stouffer's Grilled Herb Chicken 
250 cals 6 g fat (1 g sat) 740 mg sodium


----------



## luvsJack

Gellybean,  I am finding it amazing how many calories are in some of the foods we eat!!  Chili's seems to be one of the worst offenders of unhealthy, high calorie food.  Its no wonder so many in the country are overweight!

I looked at Sonic's nutritional breakdown the other day online.  I couldn't believe how many calories are in one of their hamburgers!  That plus an order of onion rings (my favorite) and a large cherry coke (my other favorite) and its not wonder I weight what I do!! 



I didn't do the exercise I planned yesterday, ds, his gf and dgd were at my house when I got home.   So I took dgd out in her stroller and we walked up and down my drive way for at least a mile (its 1/10th of a mile long).  Not too strenous but    so much fun to walk with dgd laughing and making noises at the dogs and the birds.  Too bad all exercise can't be that much fun!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Good Morning Everyone!!!  Did well yesterday...busy day today!

Dad's leg is doing ok - this week is the one they worry about.  Praying every day.

Baylor was given his maximum expected healing report card yesterday so we can finally get all this insurance crud settled.

So although busy - beyond happy we are all moving forward!!!

Ate some focaccia bread last night and olive oil dipping sauce I made at the end of the night.  Ate a small amount but it was a bought bread with no nutritional info.  

The scale is good this morning so I eyeballed ok and the fact I had been amazing the rest of the day was a huge help I know! - 

2/3 cup peas
2 Bible Bread onion & poppyseed crackers
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1/2 cup applesauce
1 large banana
120 g avocado
1 boca chicken patty
11 peanut butter pretzels
1 tbsp grape jelly
1 fit & active wrap
4.5 oz starbucks caramel frappachino

Total minus the foccacia and olive oil dipping homemade yummo

1146 calories (1280-1630)
164 Carbs (172-249)
37 Fat (34-60)
52 Protein (60-134)

off to find breakfast and get that water in!!!!


----------



## luvsJack

What I ate yesterday:

MEAL	FOOD	                                  Calories
breakfast	Kelloggs, Fiber Plus Bar, 1 serving	130
breakfast	Banana, fresh, 1 medium                   109
breakfast	Ocean Spray  Grapefruit Juice, 	228
lunch	Shrimp, cooked, 5 oz	             140
lunch	Salad Mix  	                              5
lunch	Three Cheese Ranch Light Dressing, 2 serving	160
lunch	100 calorie cheese nips	              100
dinner	Lean  Cuisine Deep Dish  pizza, 	310
dinner	Salad Mix (Field Greens ), 1 cup	5
dinner	Three Cheese Ranch Light Dressing, 1 serving	80
snack	Jello - Mousse Temptations - 	60
snack	Cool Whip Light whipped topping, 3 tbsp	35
snack	Blue Diamond 100 calorie Almonds, 1 serving	100
snack	baked cheetos 1 1/2 oz., 1 serving	200

Totals:  Calories 1662      Fat  69     Carbs  193    Protein 84

Went over on caloires and fat    But, not too too bad.  I printed out the nutrition report and really looked at what I could change.   So I know of at least two easy changes that would have kept me from going over and wouldn't have made me be hungry at any one point--just need to cut the amount I ate/drank.   I guess that is really the name of the game, making small changes that don't make you feel like you are doing without anything.

ETA:   drank about 1/2 my water yesterday.  Forgot my cup at home and didn't want to keep buying bottled water all day ($1 a bottle adds up quick!).  and then I gave in and drank a diet coke last night (really, really wanted the caffeine).    So I am back to using my big cup today and have it full of water and ice now.


----------



## GaRain

Decided to change up my workout routine yesterday.
When I get to the gym, I usually hit the treadmill right away, because if you don't grab one, they are all full pretty quick!  I will then do some bike action.  Then head downstairs to work on the machines and some upper body muscle work.
Well, yesterday I decided to take one of the classes at the gym - "Body Works plus Abs".  Asked the guy at check in about the class and he said it was an all around good one and that I should like it.  What he didn't tell me is that I would have a pool of sweat surrounding me by half way through!!!
Man!!!  I had to slow down at times and thought I might pass out, but I made it all the way through to the end of the class.  I wish someone had kept count of how many lunges and squats she made us do!
Bonus at the end of class...for those that didn't leave half way through (I was tempted, but stuck it out!) a free personal training session!!!!
YAY ME!!

Lara


----------



## eliz991

GaRain said:


> Decided to change up my workout routine yesterday.
> When I get to the gym, I usually hit the treadmill right away, because if you don't grab one, they are all full pretty quick!  I will then do some bike action.  Then head downstairs to work on the machines and some upper body muscle work.
> Well, yesterday I decided to take one of the classes at the gym - "Body Works plus Abs".  Asked the guy at check in about the class and he said it was an all around good one and that I should like it.  What he didn't tell me is that I would have a pool of sweat surrounding me by half way through!!!
> Man!!!  I had to slow down at times and thought I might pass out, but I made it all the way through to the end of the class.  I wish someone had kept count of how many lunges and squats she made us do!
> Bonus at the end of class...for those that didn't leave half way through (I was tempted, but stuck it out!) a free personal training session!!!!
> YAY ME!!
> 
> Lara



That's awesome Lara!  I need to find a new gym soon.  I miss classes like that.

Yesterday I was supposed to go to Jazzercise with my friend but I got stuck late at jury duty and by the time I got to her house it was too late to go and she didn't want to go for a walk.   So, instead of sitting there like I normally would I went home, laced up my tennies and went for a walk around the neighborhood myself - only 15 minutes but it was something!   Still good on water, and so far this week good on calories in vs. out, 1000 under each day, so hope to see a good loss this week!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Dawn and Sharon - thanks for posting your tracker. It really helps me to see how how other people break down their calories and I look for suggestions to get out of my food rut.  

Lara - congratulations on trying out the class. I'm always to intimidated to go in and not know what equipment to pull out, or worry that I'll collapse in the middle of the class.  I may just have to try it, maybe I'll like it better than just plugging along at the same machines.  Let us know how the personal training session goes.

So far today the food tracking has been good.  Water is on the lower side, I guess I'll have to kick it up a knotch this afternoon. 

Let me get everyone's take on this. I have a friend that had gastric bypass surgery and we were talking about our water challenge. She said that Kaiser told her to not drink anything for 15 minutes prior to eating or untill 1 hour after eating. That drinking water while eating flushes the food out of your stomach faster and that makes you more hungry.  If that is the case (and she is supposed to eat 5-6 small meals a day) how in the heck is she supposed to get in all her water per day?  She says she just chugs it during the free hours, but that can't be good for the stomach either.  

Now I always have been a drinker with my meals. When I was little that is how I was able to choke down the veggies that I had to eat.  Bite, drink to wash it down.  

Since I've been drinking all the extra water, my stomach is more full and I don't feel the need to snack as much. Although sometimes when I'm trying to get in a lot of water I want to have something to munch on (like crackers or something) maybe I just need to physically chew on something.

It seems like everytime you hear of something that will help weight loss there is another report to refute it.


----------



## ancestry

I'm finally starting to feel better.  I have been deathly sick for a full week now.  I have finally been fever free for about 48 hours although my cough at times is still pretty bad.  

I was a bit antsy today sitting at home yet again and am thinking that I may brave the gym tomorrow for a light workout.  I'm more worried about people's reaction to me if I have a coughing moment in the workout room that I can't control.  Ever since the swine flu outbreak everyone is so paranoid the minute someone coughs or sneezes. According the the doc I'm not contagious at this point so I don't have to worry about passing it on to anyone and we are required to disinfect the workout equipment as soon as we are finished using it. However I'm terrified that someone is going to say something rude if I cough during my workout even if I follow the proper sanitary protocol.

I can't stay home until the coughing passes fully as according to the doc and other friends who have had similar symptoms that could take 4 weeks! 

Any thought or words of wisdom?  Am I being unreasonably paranoid?  I swear if anyone says anything to me I will probably burst out in tears and be so embarrassed that I would never go back.


----------



## Dizneydawn

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Let me get everyone's take on this. I have a friend that had gastric bypass surgery and we were talking about our water challenge. She said that Kaiser told her to not drink anything for 15 minutes prior to eating or untill 1 hour after eating. That drinking water while eating flushes the food out of your stomach faster and that makes you more hungry.  If that is the case (and she is supposed to eat 5-6 small meals a day) how in the heck is she supposed to get in all her water per day?  She says she just chugs it during the free hours, but that can't be good for the stomach either.
> 
> 
> Here is what I know from talking with docs:
> 
> Dan has had the surgery and others I know have all been told the same thing.  For those with bi=pass it is extra important because their pouch is so small if they fill it with water, they will never get nutrients from food.
> 
> That being said, it is a smart choice to try and actually fill your stomach.  It is true that extra water during that absorption process will push the nutrients through faster.  One reason why you can eat - be stuffed and 1/2 hour later still be hungry.
> 
> I think for me who used to drink a ton during meals, was that truthfully was the only time I bothered to drink all day.  I could chug 3 glasses of water no problem in a meal.
> 
> Trying to be better and drink my water throughout the day has meant I am not dying of thirst during a meal.
> 
> Maybe try just sipping water during your meal and weaning yourself from the habit.
> 
> I know I am not perfect in my food/water dilemma.  I also think as I get skinnier and I need less water it will be easier to not worry about getting so much in around meals.
> 
> One thing at a time.
> 
> Since I've been drinking all the extra water, my stomach is more full and I don't feel the need to snack as much. Although sometimes when I'm trying to get in a lot of water I want to have something to munch on (like crackers or something) maybe I just need to physically chew on something.
> Freeze fruit and use that as a snack.  It is so cold you need to chew slowly or you will get a freeze headache and it is good for you!





ancestry said:


> I was a bit antsy today sitting at home yet again and am thinking that I may brave the gym tomorrow for a light workout.
> How bout just walking outside with soup cans for weights and doing sit ups/push ups at home?
> 
> I know what you mean about being antsy but if getting a dirty look & stink eye makes you feel bad then don't add any more to your plate.



Took Ace to the lake for some swimming!  77 degrees today in Minnesota!  Hell may be un-thawing folks!


----------



## Dizneydawn

*Disney Quote of the Day:

"It is not what is outside but what is inside that counts."

Agrabah Salesman, Aladdin*

Above all else, remember this.  If you are skinny and a jerk, what's the point?


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Thanks to those of you who are posting your food and calories info.  Gives me lots of good ideas!

Dawn - I'm loving the Disney quotes too!!  Very cute and thought-provoking at the same time!
I took today off from work to spend some time outside with the kids.  They're on spring break and have been with grandma for two days.  It was fun - what a beautiful day!  Plus I knew my work didn't have anything going on that I was missing!


----------



## gellybean

Hey everyone!

Congrats on getting back in a smaller size jean mndisneygirl!! 

Lara you are way braver than I am!!! That's awesome that you made it through that class and got a free personal trainer session out of it. 

Dawn and Sharon!!! Y'all are rocking it on the tracking business! And I agree, it is nice to read what other people eat and get ideas. I stalk people on Dailyplate to read their food diaries and get ideas!! Or to feel better about myself when I don't necessarily stay on track. 


I am doing ok. Hanging in there. The scale is still not budging. I'm looking forward to our weigh in on Monday so I can officially post my inches, since it'll be the first Monday of the month. I need that validation that this is not all for nothing. 

Really wasn't feeling the workout tonight, but I still went. Maybe didn't push as hard or go as long but I went.

DH made dinner tonight. He grilled out chicken fajita breast meat we had in the freezer but instead of eating them as tacos with sour cream and cheese etc, we had the chicken meat with grilled peppers and pineapple with some rice. I measured the rice. It was yummy and I am only at 1500 cals today. My 1000 cal deficit should be right around 1920 and that's without eating back my fitness cals. So I know I'm deficiting. I *hate* that I put so much emphasis on the scale and not on how I feel, how my clothes fit, how many inches I've lost etc. But I know myself. And I know I'll feel better about this whole process when the scale starts catching up to what my body is doing.

This weekend is gonna be a challenge. I love Easter candy!!  I purposefully didn't buy the candies I love for the kids. I mean there aren't many candies I don't like but at least I avoided my faves. The traditional Easter meal is pretty healthy, at least for my family, so that'll be a plus. What does everyone else do for Easter dinner, if you celebrate it? I am going out of town for the holiday. But I won't be gone nearly as long this time so I won't get out of the workout habit or out of the tracking habit.

I'm getting a new cell phone tomorrow. I'll be able to download a calorie counting app. I may eventually pay for Live Strong Daily Plate Gold to be able to download their mobile app.

I also bought a new calendar/planner that I love. It's called Organizher and it's new at Target. It has a meal planning section for lunch and dinner for each day and then a weekly meal planning list in the back that you can turn over and write your corresponding grocery list on the back of and then tear it out (the pages are perfed into four sections) and take your list with you. I know there are some grocery shopping aps out there but I still like pen and paper for list making.  I'm weird I know!  So my new calendar fits nicely into my new lifestyle!! 



Here's the next two worst foods in America!! 


Worst "Healthy" Sandwich
Blimpie Special Vegetarian (12") 
1186 cals 60 g fat (19 g sat) 3532 sodium 131 g carbs






Sure, a Special Vegetarian sandwich sounds healthy, but this foot-long comes with 3 different kinds of cheese and a thick slick of oil. Hard to believe you'd be better off with 2 Big Macs.

Eat This Instead!
Mediterrean Ciabatta
447 cals 8 g fat (2 g sat) 1635 mg sodium 65 g carbs


Worst Steak
Outback Steakhouse Rib Eye Steak
1190 cals







Start with a 14-ounce hunk of beef and you're already skating on thin nutritional ice. To make matters worse, rib eye is one of the most heavily marbled cuts of beef on the cow. Factor in the whole meal -- including bread, salad, baked potato, and seasonal veggies -- and you're looking at a 2195 calorie dinner! Cut that number in thirds by sticking to leaner cuts of beef -- sirloins and filets-- slicing the serving size in half, and passing on the bread.

Eat This Instead!
Prime Minister's Prime Rib (8 ounces) 
350 calories











** PS If these pictures are torturing you guys, please let me know and I'll quit adding them!!  Don't want to make things worse on you guys! **


----------



## ancestry

Problem solved!  The weather finally broke around here.  It stopped raining and is supposed to be in the 60s today.  It was 45 this morning.  So instead of going to the gym and freaking people out with my coughing, I decided to go walking outside.  I did about 3 miles  in less than an hour.

It is supposed to be nice through the weekend so I'm going to stick to just walking and maybe using some free weights at home.  Hopefully the coughing will improve enough for me to head back to the gym by Monday.


----------



## PixiePlanner

Dizneydawn said:


> *Disney Quote of the Day:
> 
> "It is not what is outside but what is inside that counts."
> 
> Agrabah Salesman, Aladdin*
> 
> Above all else, remember this.  If you are skinny and a jerk, what's the point?



This reminds me of my favorite Natalie Green quote from the first season of "Facts of Life".... Yes, I am completely giving my age away... 

"Who wants to be a skinny pencil? I'm happy being a magic marker!" 

I have always thought my goal is to be happy and healthy: not skinny and miserable. 

Yep, totally dating myself.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Mndisneygirl said:


> I took today off from work to spend some time outside with the kids.  They're on spring break and have been with grandma for two days.  It was fun - what a beautiful day!  Plus I knew my work didn't have anything going on that I was missing!


76 2 das in a row in Minnesota.  It is an awesome day!!!!


gellybean said:


> DH made dinner tonight. He grilled out chicken fajita breast meat we had in the freezer but instead of eating them as tacos with sour cream and cheese etc, we had the chicken meat with grilled peppers and pineapple with some rice. I measured the rice. It was yummy and I am only at 1500 cals today.
> 
> That is sooo great!!!
> I also bought a new calendar/planner that I love. It's called Organizher and it's new at Target. It has a meal planning section for lunch and dinner for each day and then a weekly meal planning list in the back that you can turn over and write your corresponding grocery list on the back of and then tear it out (the pages are perfed into four sections) and take your list with you. I know there are some grocery shopping aps out there but I still like pen and paper for list making.  I'm weird I know!  So my new calendar fits nicely into my new lifestyle!!
> 
> K - now I need to go look for that!!!!
> 
> 
> Eat This Instead!
> Prime Minister's Prime Rib (8 ounces)
> 350 calories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a huge steak eater but prime rib just grosses me out...seriously gives me the eebie jeebies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ** PS If these pictures are torturing you guys, please let me know and I'll quit adding them!!  Don't want to make things worse on you guys! **


I loove it!!! 


ancestry said:


> Problem solved!  The weather finally broke around here.  It stopped raining and is supposed to be in the 60s today.  It was 45 this morning.  So instead of going to the gym and freaking people out with my coughing, I decided to go walking outside.  I did about 3 miles  in less than an hour.
> Great job and I am soo very proud of you!!





PixiePlanner said:


> This reminds me of my favorite Natalie Green quote from the first season of "Facts of Life".... Yes, I am completely giving my age away...
> 
> "Who wants to be a skinny pencil? I'm happy being a magic marker!"
> 
> I have always thought my goal is to be happy and healthy: not skinny and miserable.
> 
> Yep, totally dating myself.



I remember that one too except I was the skinny pencil at the time and did not appreciate it as much! 

Tracked well yesterday and scale down again today!  Finished my TR so I am really proud of that!!!

Now to start the new one!

Get my niece today and tonight!  Zoo tom morning!!!  Good days ahead!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

*Disney QOTD:

"Keep your chin up.  Someday there will be happiness again."

Robin Hood, Robin Hood*

Ya know what?  I have tied too much of my happiness to my weight.  I have hated too much of my life because of the reflection in the mirror.  Time to do something and start being happy.  No matter what the scale says - I deserve to love myself! 

No matter if the scale does not move down one week - I have had a ton to be glad for that week anyway!

So keep your chin up my friends.  Happiness is there.  We can choose to find it or we can wallow.  I am going for the first.

*What ARE YOU happy about today?*

For me - it is that I still have 2 legs to walk on and the ability to change my future.  I don't have to be an amputee.

There is a whole lot of happiness in that!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

To answer Dawn's question - I can honestly say for the first time in a long time - I am happy with my life.  it's been a struggle for a year for me - going through some kind of midlife crisis, wondering if I have made the right decisions in my life, etc.  BUT, I have turned that around.  I found all of you.  I am changing my life in some very positive ways.  And it doesn't hurt that it is in the 80's today!!   So, thank you to all of you.  You have helped me fiind the new person I am becoming (or returning to the old person.  I haven't quite figured that out yet and I am happy and grateful for all of you!


----------



## Anna114

Is anyone else in a bad psychological dieting place? I have been having to fight the desire to just call it a day for days. I feel better 45 pounds later and for some reason am just sick to death of dieting. Oddly, I've been doing well so that should be a motivator. 10 more pounds and I will be my wedding day weight but I just don't feel it like I did. I'm in 14 jeans and even that is not enough. God willing this is just a rut. My good news the only bad thing I've had in weeks was 2 pieces of pizza Monday, hadn't had pizza in over 4 months. I felt so guilty afterwards I walked 3 miles Mon night and 2 miles Tues. I haven't been cheating so at least I'm rising above my doldrums. I haven't gained any weight either. Anyone have any suggestions??  I really want to lose these last 30 pounds but I'm really tired of thinking about everything going into my stomach.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I still love the pictures of eat this, not that!  Now I can associate that food with the fact that it's bad for me.

I walked another 35 minutes at lunch today in the WARM SUN!!!  It was so hard to come back into work.  

I often feel like I just don't want to eat healthy after doing well for a while.  I am not sure what to do other than allow myself a treat/junk food as long as I limit the amount.  Then you get something you want, but it's not as harmful.  I guess then you just have to remind yourself of the "prize" you're going for.  It is not just a certain time frame we're looking at, we're just changing our lives so we can live them better and longer!
(I got to try to remember this myself!)

I'm going to have another test of my will tomorrow. I have to take DH to the dr. for his colonoscopy and sit there for a few hours.  I'm bringing healthy snacks and reading material.  Might DIS from my iphone.  Then tomorrow night we have DD7's b-day party with friends, bowling, pizza and cake (which I am making!)  I believe the parents can order other food from the restaurant, so I might try to find a salad or something to eat.  Wish me luck!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

gellybean said:


> This weekend is gonna be a challenge. I love Easter candy!!  I purposefully didn't buy the candies I love for the kids. I mean there aren't many candies I don't like but at least I avoided my faves. The traditional Easter meal is pretty healthy, at least for my family, so that'll be a plus. What does everyone else do for Easter dinner, if you celebrate it?
> 
> ** PS If these pictures are torturing you guys, please let me know and I'll quit adding them!!  Don't want to make things worse on you guys! **


 I'm dreading the Easter Candy as well.  We haven't bought anything yet, but I think I'm just going to get each "kid" one candy bar and then give them some cash (they are all over 18 and could use the cash instead of the candy anyways). We're going to have a bunch of people over to our house so I'll be in charge of a majority of the meal. Roast Beef, Mashed Potatoes (made low-fat) a Salad with a bunch of toppings to make your own salad and a couple of jellos, then Apple Pie and Berry Cobbler (with light ice cream). If I can stay away from the jello dishes and only have a small portion of the desserts I'll consider it a good day.



ancestry said:


> Problem solved!  The weather finally broke around here.  It stopped raining and is supposed to be in the 60s today.  It was 45 this morning.  So instead of going to the gym and freaking people out with my coughing, I decided to go walking outside.  I did about 3 miles  in less than an hour.
> 
> It is supposed to be nice through the weekend so I'm going to stick to just walking and maybe using some free weights at home.  Hopefully the coughing will improve enough for me to head back to the gym by Monday.


 I'm glad you are feeling better and were able to get out of the house. I'm in CA so I haven't ever had to deal with snowy winters, I'd probably go completely bonkers.



PixiePlanner said:


> This reminds me of my favorite Natalie Green quote from the first season of "Facts of Life".... Yes, I am completely giving my age away...
> 
> "Who wants to be a skinny pencil? I'm happy being a magic marker!"
> 
> I have always thought my goal is to be happy and healthy: not skinny and miserable.
> 
> Yep, totally dating myself.


I'm right there with you!!! Natalie was one of my favs from that show.  Wanted to be like Jo, but was a Natalie all the way (size-wise).



Anna114 said:


> Is anyone else in a bad psychological dieting place? I have been having to fight the desire to just call it a day for days. I feel better 45 pounds later and for some reason am just sick to death of dieting. Oddly, I've been doing well so that should be a motivator. 10 more pounds and I will be my wedding day weight but I just don't feel it like I did. I'm in 14 jeans and even that is not enough. God willing this is just a rut. My good news the only bad thing I've had in weeks was 2 pieces of pizza Monday, hadn't had pizza in over 4 months. I felt so guilty afterwards I walked 3 miles Mon night and 2 miles Tues. I haven't been cheating so at least I'm rising above my doldrums. I haven't gained any weight either. Anyone have any suggestions??  I really want to lose these last 30 pounds but I'm really tired of thinking about everything going into my stomach.


Anna - I've been there. I was actually there for a couple of years. I had lost over 50lbs and then the thought of how long it was going to take me to lose the rest of the weight was daunting and I pretty much stayed in a rut till I found this board and sparkpeople.  My suggestion to you would be to change up your program.  I got tired of trying to figure out WW points so counting calories is much easier.  The weekly meetings just wasn' doing it to motivate me for more than the day of the meeting - checking in daily here has been really helpful.  Exercise - I HATE IT!!! I like taking walks with the hubby and dog, but that doesn't always work into the schedule.  Maybe try something new.  I was watching "Ruby" on TV (she was over 700lbs and through diet and exercise has dropped to 330) her therapist was telling her to change 5 things that she does that is hurting her weight loss efforts. She gave up diet soda, decided to take the stairs if possible, got rid of her BIG recliner, changed her workout program every day and tried roller skating.  I'm still trying to decide what my 5 things should be.  Drinking 1/2 my body weight in water is #1.

Don't give up now!!! When you have a bad day, wake up the next morning with the "Today's slate is bright and shiny" attitude and start fresh.  You can do it!!!

Today is going pretty well.  I really wish our weigh in day was Thursday. I swear the scale just drops on Thursday and then by Monday it jumps back up.  I'm going to try and maintain the weight I am right now till Monday. I think its because I do so well with the food I bring in to work, but on the weekends there is just too many things available.  Not going to give up though!!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Dawn - I forgot to say thanks for the comments! I'm trying to be better about not gulping my beverages during meals. I keep meaning to bring in some gum to try and see if that works to curb my need to chew. Guess I'd never be able to do a liquid diet.

Love the quotes!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I really wish our weigh in day was Thursday. I swear the scale just drops on Thursday and then by Monday it jumps back up. I'm going to try and maintain the weight I am right now till Monday. I think its because I do so well with the food I bring in to work, but on the weekends there is just too many things available. Not going to give up though!!


 
I am the exact same way!! Starting tomorrow I have to really be  careful and try harder, get more exercise during the weekend.  I forgot to mention earlier, that we have not only the b-day party and Easter, but we are going to the Twins exhibition game on Saturday.  Hot dogs, ice cream, pretzels, Oh MY!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Mndisneygirl said:


> We are going to the Twins exhibition game on Saturday.  Hot dogs, ice cream, pretzels, Oh MY!!!



Jealous!  Can't wait to see that place.  The kids Dad has been working on it almost all winter and says he is sick of seeing it!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Good Friday Morning.

No literally!  

So I have been totally on the last few days and yesterday - met my sister at a MC'D's playland to get my niece.  Planned to eat there.  All 4 of us studied the nutrition guideline.  Literally, took it and went and sat down.

Gross and depressing is all I have to say.

An order of chicken selects is higher calories than a Big Mac.

Dan ordered a bacon ranch grilled chicken wrap and a yougurt/granola parfait.

I ordered a cheeseburger and a small fry.  We both had water.

I will never, ever eat Mc'ds again if I can help it.

The calories for what I ate were high for the satisfaction I got and fullness I felt.

I felt cheated.

That is a good thing.


Will post food later today - tracked the past two days but no time to post.  If I can I will later.

Have my niece and heading to a zoo to walk around and enjoy a picnic.

BE mindful and great to yourselves today!

Oh yeah - go find NBC's today show this morning on line.

They had a eat this not that special with chicken dishes - GROOOOOSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!   It was in the first hour.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

The last couple of days have not been good for me.  I realized this morning I have not tracked my food since Tuesday.  My stomach issue has been acting up since Wednesday.  Last night, it hurt so badly I couldn't eat AND I couldn't drink water.  In fact, I think I only managed to get in about 12 ounces of water yesterday.  I did go for a long walk but things are not looking good for me right now.  On top of that, when my stomach hurts like this, I get depressed and just don't care.  ARGGGGG.  I need to find my motivation and force myself to drink water regardless of how it feels and eat the good foods  my body needs and not the snacks I think make my stomach feel better.  I clearly need to get my head back on straight.


----------



## ancestry

Slightly off topic question....Our trip to Disney is coming up in the middle of next month.  We have ADRs at several of the signature restaurants.  I have been looking for a light weight casual summer dress that I could wear with sandals to the restaurants that would also be comfortable to wear into a theme park if we headed straight to one of the parks after dinner.  I haven't been able to find anything.  I live in the middle of nowhere Maine so online is usually a better bet than in-store.

Even though I have lost weight I am still plus-sized.  I don't want to spend much money because Disney is probably the only place that I will wear the dress.  One I don't normally wear dresses and two hopefully I will continue to lose weight which will make the dress be too big in short order.

I did check a couple of second hand stores and haven't had much luck there either.  

Does any one know of an online store that has sometime like this?


----------



## Stacybaeasm

ancestry said:


> Slightly off topic question....Our trip to Disney is coming up in the middle of next month.  We have ADRs at several of the signature restaurants.  I have been looking for a light weight casual summer dress that I could wear with sandals to the restaurants that would also be comfortable to wear into a theme park if we headed straight to one of the parks after dinner.  I haven't been able to find anything.  I live in the middle of nowhere Maine so online is usually a better bet than in-store.
> 
> Even though I have lost weight I am still plus-sized.  I don't want to spend much money because Disney is probably the only place that I will wear the dress.  One I don't normally wear dresses and two hopefully I will continue to lose weight which will make the dress be too big in short order.
> 
> I did check a couple of second hand stores and haven't had much luck there either.
> 
> Does any one know of an online store that has sometime like this?



I haven't been looking specifically for dresses, but try catherines.com, womanwithin.com, and jms.com.  They all have really cute, fairly inexpensive plus size clothes.


----------



## Anna114

As for a dress I purchased a really nice dress in 2x from Disney. It had a Hawaiian theme with Mickey Minnie and the like. Sadly I had is sized, length wise, and now it doesn't fit. It was really pretty and a nice light weight. I'm not sure they sell it anymore but it really was lovely. 

My frame of mind hasn't change, sadly. I truly appreciate all of the support. All of you were the first I turned to. I know that many of you know how I feel. I got on the scale today. Didn't gain an ounce, which is good news. I can't bring myself to cheat, I don't want to undo any of the good. My husband said to me, I would be sorry if I cheat at this point and I know he is right. Sunday will be a bad day but I'm OK with that LOL. I WILL be having a sunflower bagel and I WILL be having a jelly doughnut  I have been better then good so I could. By the way, I vote no weigh in this Monday  Don't want to get on the scale. Anywho, I'll stop the doggy downer thing. Thanks for listening. Come Monday those of us will cry together. LOL


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Dizneydawn said:


> Jealous! Can't wait to see that place. The kids Dad has been working on it almost all winter and says he is sick of seeing it!


 
It is WAY COOL!! We got a tour/open house last weekend and got to wander around.  Nicely done - doesn't feel big!  We have a 20 game ticket package, so we'll be there at least 10 times this summer!

I hope the rain didn't hit before your picnic with your niece, I got soaked coming out of Target today!

Been eating crap - candy and frosting (from DD7's cake I made).  Then I felt bad and ate some broccoli and tuna.


----------



## luvsJack

OMG!!  Work yesterday was CRAZY!!  We are off today and every student we have ever had (or so it seemed) decided they needed a transcript yesterday.  I guess every college in our state is getting ready to register for summer and fall semesters.  Didn't have breakfast or lunch and didn't track the 100 calorie snack packs that I did eat.  

After work, took dd shopping for a phone (her german shepherd chewed hers up), looking for centerpiece ideas for ds's wedding reception and for dgd's easter gifts.   Very tired and starving, we stopped at McD's.    

Dawn, I know just what you mean about the "nutrition" facts of their food!!  I ended up with a hamburger and fries because I was too tired and too hungry to think about it too much.    So yesterday was a bust.

But, I got up this morning and worked out and have done very good so far food wise.  Planning on cooking steaks on the grill tonight.  (YUMMMY!)  DD and I went back to town and shopped for the garden.  Dh will be tilling it for me tomorrow and we will be planting tomatoes, bell pepper, lima beans, snap beans, cucumbers, yellow squash, radishes, english peas, and potatoes.    

Not too worried about Easter dinner or the candy.  We are all going to New Orleans.  We'll be doing a lot of walking at the aquarium and then around the French Quarter.  Not sure where we will end up eating, but I am determined to be careful about what I order.


----------



## Dizneydawn

*Disney QOTD:

"Just do your best."

Flora, Sleeping Beauty*


Stacy & Allison, Anna & all -

if we were perfect we would be rich and supermodel material.

We are human and that means learning to accept and love and thrive in the many forms our bodies take.  And indulgences we sometimes cave into and sometimes walk away from.

I think that for me - when I hit my lowest in many years a few years ago and put back the 54 pounds I lost  - I got scared at some level.  People were paying attention to me.  I was being noticed.  That scared the hell out of me.

In fat there is anonymity.

It was a comfort zone to some extent.  I knew fat Dawn.

Who was thinner Dawn?

I know Dawn the Mom.

I know Dawn the sister.

I know Dawn the friend.

I had no idea who I was - me.

The person who could go do what I always put off under the guise of - "When I am thin..."

Would I actually look good in the clothes I imagined myself in?

What if I took tennis and sucked at it?

I think when you doubt yourself it haunts you as a thin person or a fat person.

What if I still feel I don't fit in when I am thin?

I can use the excuse - "Well Dawn you are fat so that's why...doesn't work out."

You can fill in the blank any way you want.

A WW leader I saw lost 120 pounds.

Then gained it back.

Then 5 years later lost 140 and is now a leader.

She said for her - when she lost it all - she loved the attention from being recognized as a "big loser."  Pretty soon - she was skinny  and as the first year of skinny went by - nobody paid much attention to her anymore cause skinny was the norm they knew her.

Her friends got used to it.

Her family expected it.

She though, didn't feel like she was happy thin.

Reason:  She had still lost if for everybody else.  Nobody specifically asked her to - she just did it for the attention - not herself.

So in the end - figure out about you.  Why you want it for you.

Commit to something for you that you have wanted to do thin.

I want to go to Italy.

Italy fat does not sound like a good time.

Italy with my thighs rubbing as I walk up and down stairs in towns that are old as dirt and worrying about squeezing between chairs at a quaint restaurant looking over the sea does not sound fun.

Hate to say it but at least Disney now has 2-4x clothes.  It's fat friendly now.  If I want a shirt I can get one.

In Italy - fashionable attire in a store I just bop into is my goal.

Something that fits in the regular people size.


For me.

Just cause I could say I can.

Even if I do not buy anything - to know I did not buy anything because I did not find anything I like - would be incredible vs I did not find anything that fit.



Ok - so I just spewed a lot out there and maybe none of it helped - just random thoughts - I need sleep!

Have a  good night guys!!!

Monday will be okay as long as we are all breathing - life is good and we are blessed if we get the chance to enjoy a special meal or treat!!!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

ancestry said:


> Slightly off topic question....Our trip to Disney is coming up in the middle of next month.  We have ADRs at several of the signature restaurants.  I have been looking for a light weight casual summer dress that I could wear with sandals to the restaurants that would also be comfortable to wear into a theme park if we headed straight to one of the parks after dinner.  I haven't been able to find anything.  I live in the middle of nowhere Maine so online is usually a better bet than in-store.
> 
> Even though I have lost weight I am still plus-sized.  I don't want to spend much money because Disney is probably the only place that I will wear the dress.  One I don't normally wear dresses and two hopefully I will continue to lose weight which will make the dress be too big in short order.
> 
> I did check a couple of second hand stores and haven't had much luck there either.
> 
> Does any one know of an online store that has sometime like this?



Try junonia.com or overstock.com I'm with you on not wanting to spend a lot of $$ on clothes when I know I won't be using them again for whatever reason.  Maybe we could start a little clothes exchange program.  I'll bet we all have a bunch of different sizes I'd have to go up and check what I have but if you don't mind posting what size you are I could post some pictures of some thing. Sort of a virtual shopping mall.  I'd be happy to send you something if it works out great! If not, at least we tried. 



luvsJack said:


> DD and I went back to town and shopped for the garden.  Dh will be tilling it for me tomorrow and we will be planting tomatoes, bell pepper, lima beans, snap beans, cucumbers, yellow squash, radishes, english peas, and potatoes.


I've been wishing we could plant a garden this year our yard just isn't positioned so that it would work, the area that gets the sun is cement and the part that we could dig up is always in the shade.  We may try and do some container gardening.



Dizneydawn said:


> *Disney QOTD:
> I think that for me - when I hit my lowest in many years a few years ago and put back the 54 pounds I lost  - I got scared at some level.  People were paying attention to me.  I was being noticed.  That scared the hell out of me.
> 
> In fat there is anonymity.
> 
> It was a comfort zone to some extent.  I knew fat Dawn.
> 
> Who was thinner Dawn?
> 
> I know Dawn the Mom.
> 
> I know Dawn the sister.
> 
> I know Dawn the friend.
> 
> I had no idea who I was - me.
> 
> The person who could go do what I always put off under the guise of - "When I am thin..."
> 
> Would I actually look good in the clothes I imagined myself in?
> 
> What if I took tennis and sucked at it?
> 
> I think when you doubt yourself it haunts you as a thin person or a fat person.
> 
> What if I still feel I don't fit in when I am thin?
> 
> I can use the excuse - "Well Dawn you are fat so that's why...doesn't work out."
> 
> You can fill in the blank any way you want.
> 
> Ok - so I just spewed a lot out there and maybe none of it helped - just random thoughts - I need sleep!
> 
> Have a  good night guys!!!
> 
> Monday will be okay as long as we are all breathing - life is good and we are blessed if we get the chance to enjoy a special meal or treat!!!*


*
Dawn - I can really relate to a lot of what you are saying. I think a lot of the reason that I was on my platau for such a long time. It was great to lose the weight but if I wasn't the "fat girl" then who am I? I'm finally getting to know myself and like myself a lot more. I guess for such a long time I really didn't like myself and I could always blame it on being overweight, if that goes away then what would the reason be??? 

I didn't track at all today and there really isn't any reason. Except for the the two mini-Reeses eggs and the 5 Cadbury solid milk chocolate mini eggs I've eaten the same calorie count as last Friday, so pretty good. I think I may be about 8oz away from my water count.  Oh well.  My goal tomorrow is to track my food and make good choices while I prep for Sunday dinner. I'm going to try my best to make good choices, but if I start the day saying I won't eat anything and I do then I'll just start down that slippery slope and just give up for the day. I'm WILL have a small sliver of apple pie and berry cobbler. I think I'm going to try making a small sugar free cobbler for me and my Mom (she's diabetic) so I'll get the flavor with a smaller amount of calories. Its a small thing but at least I'm not planning on going whole hog (pun intended).*


----------



## luvsJack

Well, I went back to Friday on sparkpeople and tracked in what I ate.     That one meal at McD's put me over for the entire day!!!!   

I really thought that since I didn't actually eat a meal all day and only ate a couple of 100 cal snack packs and a muffin, I would be ok.  NO!  That one meal was  1200 calories!  My range is 1200-1550 and that meal put me at 1770!!   That really brought it to the fore front for me.  NO more fast food.  No matter how tired and hungry (and that is the first thing, not to allow myself to get that hungry--eat a meal not snacks all day) I am; I will not stop at McD's!  



Dawn, I know exactly what you are talking about.  I lost quiet a bit of weight a few years ago and gained it back and I had done the same thing after the end of my first marriage.   My problem is that I have a hard time seeing myself as a "thin" person.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

*What ARE YOU happy about today?*[/QUOTE]

I am happy it is nice out and it's Saturday! 



Anna114 said:


> Is anyone else in a bad psychological dieting place? I have been having to fight the desire to just call it a day for days.



This isn't a very sunny response, but I feel this way EVERY day. I too am very tired of having to have a debate in my head over every little thing I eat. And then to show restraint for days, weeks, and still weigh the same or one pound less maybe drives me bananas. There's just so much I want to do that requires me to be alive longer that I keep it up as much as I can...



Dizneydawn said:


> *
> So in the end - figure out about you.  Why you want it for you.
> 
> Commit to something for you that you have wanted to do thin.
> 
> I want to go to Italy.
> 
> Italy fat does not sound like a good time.
> 
> Italy with my thighs rubbing as I walk up and down stairs in towns that are old as dirt and worrying about squeezing between chairs at a quaint restaurant looking over the sea does not sound fun.
> *


*

Dawn - one of my goals is to take the transatlantic cruise and go to ITALY when I'm 50.  I can't wait to be there and be HEALTHY and fit and yes, thin.

One more thing...I am not going to eat any Easter candy. I ate 3 mini twix yesterday, and that's enough. If I start I won't stop. I didn't buy very much, but enough to get me in trouble. Heck, I already know what it tastes like and lord knows I've eaten my weight in candy many times over, so I am not going to wake up on Monday regretting anything. there I said it, it's in writing and now I will stick to it!!. 

Have a good weekend islanders!*


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

So far the day is going pretty good. Just tracked my breakfast and lunch, really need to boost the water to even get close to goal.  

We've got to go out shopping for supplies for dinner tomorrow and the week.    If the weather holds I'm going to get out for a nice long walk.

Hope everyone has a great day tomorrow!!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Well, I'm feeling better about things today.  My stomach is not hurting, which helps a lot.  I find it hard to keep my head up and be "sunny" when it feels like someone is pouring battery acid on my stomach.

I think I did pretty well today.  I met a friend for lunch and a movie.  We ate in the food court of the mall.  I got a small sandwich and a water - no fries, no chips!!!  Then, at the movies, I got a big water!!  I even had a coupon for a free small popcorn and passed it up!  So much better.  I then went grocery shopping and managed to avoid the Easter candy.  I also managed to convince myself that I didn't need dinner rolls with Easter dinner.  Truly, ham and cheesy potatoes will be enough.  Why would I need to add more starch and carbs with a roll??  Maybe some of this is starting to sink in.  Oh, and I took my measurements this morning.  I am done 6.5 inches since Feb. 1.  Not bad.  The scale was not friendly but baby steps.


----------



## DisneyDancin7

Hi Everyone!

I hope it's okay that I am joining in a little late...

But here we go!

First Name and Screen name: Stephanie DisneyDancin7
What your Goal Is for Fitness: I would like to lose 50lbs
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Cake!!! (especially the icing)
Favorite Good Food for You: Broccoli
Favorite Form of Exercise: Dancing or Walking
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Wear tighter fitting clothes and actually feel proud with my body
Family: I am the youngest of three; my brother is 28, sister is 25...my parents are 56 and 55


----------



## luvsJack

DisneyDancin7 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I hope it's okay that I am joining in a little late...
> 
> But here we go!
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Stephanie DisneyDancin7
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: I would like to lose 50lbs
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Cake!!! (especially the icing)
> Favorite Good Food for You: Broccoli
> Favorite Form of Exercise: Dancing or Walking
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Wear tighter fitting clothes and actually feel proud with my body
> Family: I am the youngest of three; my brother is 28, sister is 25...my parents are 56 and 55



  WELCOME!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

DisneyDancin7 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I hope it's okay that I am joining in a little late...
> 
> But here we go!
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Stephanie DisneyDancin7
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: I would like to lose 50lbs
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Cake!!! (especially the icing)
> 
> I get that one like no other!!!
> 
> Just for that you will fit in splendid!!! Welcome!!!



Happy Easter everyone and for those who do not celebrate - Happy Sunday just cause it is a great day to be alive!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

*Disney QOTD:

"You gotta stay focused."

Phil, Hercules*

Today is a day we spend with family/friends and tend to eat more than normal.

Loads of food options and endless quantities.

Enjoy it.

Just do it in moderation.

Try bites of what you really love.

Steer clear of what is only okay.

Don't worry about offending someone.

Tell them it looks really good but you are really trying to give the gift of a better you this year to those you love.

What can they say to that?

For those who celebrate Easter, it is a time of rebirth.  New beginnings and faith in a better future.

Have faith in yours as well.

Don't worry about being perfect in your consumption.

Just be focused and you will do just fine!!!


----------



## stitchfan23

Just a quick post as this is a horribly busy weekend and even though I am trying to be good I am sure the scale won't be so nice to me Monday morning.  Too many family functions this weekend and even though I am trying to make healthier choices sometimes family just doesn't make that easy.



> Slightly off topic question....Our trip to Disney is coming up in the middle of next month. We have ADRs at several of the signature restaurants. I have been looking for a light weight casual summer dress that I could wear with sandals to the restaurants that would also be comfortable to wear into a theme park if we headed straight to one of the parks after dinner. I haven't been able to find anything. I live in the middle of nowhere Maine so online is usually a better bet than in-store.
> 
> Even though I have lost weight I am still plus-sized. I don't want to spend much money because Disney is probably the only place that I will wear the dress. One I don't normally wear dresses and two hopefully I will continue to lose weight which will make the dress be too big in short order.
> 
> I did check a couple of second hand stores and haven't had much luck there either.
> 
> Does any one know of an online store that has sometime like this?



Have you checked out JC Pennny outlet.  Just google JC Penny outlet online and they have some nice plus sized stuff for great prices.  I got a lot of new things for when I went to Mexico in Jan and paid less that $15 for each item.  I bought a black mock halter dress (it looks like a halter from the front but has a full back) very plain but really figure flattering and a nice jersey type material for $30.00.  It didn't crease and was light weight.  They still have them but I think they are in blue.  They do have a lot of other dresses as well.  I really like that they have comments on there as well so you can see how others felt about the items and how they fit.


----------



## ancestry

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Try junonia.com or overstock.com I'm with you on not wanting to spend a lot of $$ on clothes when I know I won't be using them again for whatever reason.  Maybe we could start a little clothes exchange program.  I'll bet we all have a bunch of different sizes I'd have to go up and check what I have but if you don't mind posting what size you are I could post some pictures of some thing. Sort of a virtual shopping mall.  I'd be happy to send you something if it works out great! If not, at least we tried.



How sweet of you to consider doing something like this!  I'm not 100% certain what size I am at the moment.  I believe I am between and 18 and 20.  My hips are a much larger size than my waist and/or chest which makes ordering things online challenging.  Although I still have 6 1/2 weeks to our Disney trip so I probably will be an 18 or possibly even a 16 by then (wishful thinking).

Actually since I posted this my husband pointed out that I am going to need an outfit for my daughter's high school graduation in June.  So what I decided to do was wait until right before our Disney trip and then see if I can find something in a store that can serve my needs during our vacation as well as being okay for my daughter's high school graduation.


----------



## ancestry

Dizneydawn said:


> I think that for me - when I hit my lowest in many years a few years ago and put back the 54 pounds I lost  - I got scared at some level.  People were paying attention to me.  I was being noticed.  That scared the hell out of me.
> 
> In fat there is anonymity.



Boy have you ever hit home with this.  Probably more than I can explain on a public board but being fat allows me to hide.  Not being fat attracts attention in several different ways and handling that attention provides a challenge for me.


----------



## ancestry

Stacybaeasm said:


> I haven't been looking specifically for dresses, but try catherines.com, womanwithin.com, and jms.com.  They all have really cute, fairly inexpensive plus size clothes.





stitchfan23 said:


> Have you checked out JC Pennny outlet.  Just google JC Penny outlet online and they have some nice plus sized stuff for great prices.  I got a lot of new things for when I went to Mexico in Jan and paid less that $15 for each item.  I bought a black mock halter dress (it looks like a halter from the front but has a full back) very plain but really figure flattering and a nice jersey type material for $30.00.  It didn't crease and was light weight.  They still have them but I think they are in blue.  They do have a lot of other dresses as well.  I really like that they have comments on there as well so you can see how others felt about the items and how they fit.



Thanks ladies.  I will be sure to check them out.  As I mentioned in my other post I'm going to hold off for a few more weeks to see if I can lose some more weight and then try to find a dress that will double for Disney and my daughter's high school graduation.


----------



## Duchie

Happy Easter everyone!  I've been super-busy the last few days and haven't had time to post.  So I'm trying to catch up now.



Anna114 said:


> Is anyone else in a bad psychological dieting place? I have been having to fight the desire to just call it a day for days.



I can relate to this quite well right now.  Since I started (about 2 weeks before joining the group) I've lost 23 pounds.  I was feeling really good about that, but then I remembered how much more I have to lose and I got sad again.  I found that reading here has really helped give me the extra boost of confidence I need.



luvsJack said:


> But, I got up this morning and worked out and have done very good so far food wise.  Planning on cooking steaks on the grill tonight.  (YUMMMY!)  DD and I went back to town and shopped for the garden.  Dh will be tilling it for me tomorrow and we will be planting tomatoes, bell pepper, lima beans, snap beans, cucumbers, yellow squash, radishes, english peas, and potatoes.



We planted a garden as a family project.  This is the first time we've ever tried it and we're really having fun, especially the kids.  We're trying to grow  strawberries, muskamelons (cantalopes), watermelons, cucumbers, carrots, green peppers, green beans, tomatos, onions, potatoes, broccoli and some herbs.  We had a hard frost after we planted and lost some plants.  We thought we had lost some of our seeds since they were taking too long to sprout so we got some seedlings.  Then the seeds started sprouting!    We're really going to have to thin things out soon.  It's crazy, but we're having a blast.



DisneyDancin7 said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> I hope it's okay that I am joining in a little late...
> 
> But here we go!
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Stephanie DisneyDancin7
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: I would like to lose 50lbs
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Cake!!! (especially the icing)
> Favorite Good Food for You: Broccoli
> Favorite Form of Exercise: Dancing or Walking
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Wear tighter fitting clothes and actually feel proud with my body
> Family: I am the youngest of three; my brother is 28, sister is 25...my parents are 56 and 55



Welcome aboard!  



Dizneydawn said:


> *Disney QOTD:
> 
> "You gotta stay focused."
> 
> Phil, Hercules*
> 
> Today is a day we spend with family/friends and tend to eat more than normal.
> 
> Loads of food options and endless quantities.
> 
> Enjoy it.
> 
> Just do it in moderation.
> 
> Try bites of what you really love.
> 
> Steer clear of what is only okay.
> 
> Don't worry about offending someone.
> 
> Tell them it looks really good but you are really trying to give the gift of a better you this year to those you love.
> 
> What can they say to that?
> 
> For those who celebrate Easter, it is a time of rebirth.  New beginnings and faith in a better future.
> 
> Have faith in yours as well.
> 
> Don't worry about being perfect in your consumption.
> 
> Just be focused and you will do just fine!!!



That quote is exactly what I need to do today!  It's just us today which is nice.  But there's the candy.  And the monkey bread.  And the Reeses.  And I want to eat it ALL.  Not only that, but I feel like grazing all day long today, which is how holidays normally are in my family.  So even though I'm not hungry I feel like I should be eating.  Does that even make any sense?

Oh, and the epic "Search for the Perfect Scale" continues.  I returned the one that was giving me weird results and bought a new one.  It seems better, but I'm going to try it for a couple of weeks before giving it the official OK.  It's a Taylor brand - anyone have one of those?


----------



## Anna114

ancestry said:


> Boy have you ever hit home with this.  Probably more than I can explain on a public board but being fat allows me to hide.  Not being fat attracts attention in several different ways and handling that attention provides a challenge for me.



This happen to me 15 years ago. I went down to 115lbs and all of a sudden guys at work were interested. In my opinion they could blow it out their pie hole. I wasn't a different person, it made me love my husband all the more. He loved me through "thick" and "thin"

Dutchie, please keep a stiff upper lip. You are doing great with your weight loss. 32 pounds is 6 bags of sugar around your fanny. You may have more to lose but a journey of a thousands miles begins with one footstep. I'm still not in a great place and today I allowed it to be an absolute disaster, but that's OK I'll be back tomorrow. I rooting for getting my mo jo back. Keep up the great work!


----------



## luvsJack

Duchie said:


> We planted a garden as a family project.  This is the first time we've ever tried it and we're really having fun, especially the kids.  We're trying to grow  strawberries, muskamelons (cantalopes), watermelons, cucumbers, carrots, green peppers, green beans, tomatos, onions, potatoes, broccoli and some herbs.  We had a hard frost after we planted and lost some plants.  We thought we had lost some of our seeds since they were taking too long to sprout so we got some seedlings.  Then the seeds started sprouting!    We're really going to have to thin things out soon.  It's crazy, but we're having a blast.



We started planting a garden 2 years ago. Dh was raised working in a huge garden every summer, but I never wanted one until I just really started missing having fresh veggies to eat (used to get from friends and family that have stopped gardening for different reasons)   Some things I only plant enough to have to eat through the summer months, but some things like tomatoes I want a LOT so that I can can them, make and can spaghetti sauce, ketchup, tomato sauce, etc.  It tastes great, saves money and I can control the ingredients!  





We just go back from spending the day in New Orleans.  Tired but had a blast!!   Dh, dd, ds, ddil, dgd and I all went to the aquarium (we were shocked at how much a 9 month old loved seeing all those fish!), had lunch at a nice little place down by the French Market and then spent the rest of the day walking around the French Quarter.    Didn't make the greatest food choices but I think I walked off everything I ate today!!   Ready to get back on my meal plan and regular exercise plan tomorrow!  

Dawn, your question the other day was; what makes me happy today?  Well, I have to say that having my health in spite of my weight issues is what I am most thankful for.  I have a close relative who has always seemed to everyone to have the "perfect life".  She's pretty and thin, has a great career making a hefty paycheck, has a great husband and two great kids.  Well, she has now found out that she has Lupus.  She has already been dealing with a lot of pain and being overly tired and doesn't know how much worse it may get nor how it will effect the rest of the things in her life.  It has just brought home to me what is really important and what is not.


----------



## Dizneydawn

HI all.

I did well today.

Very proud of myself.

Ate one egg scrambled with one piece of toast for breakfast.

Lunch was one Dove dark chocolate square, a handful of wheat thins and baguette crackers, some dip for them - best guess is 1/4 cup total and a ton of broccoli.

Then for dinner - 1 grilled chicken breast, more broccoli (cheese added this time, 1/2 cup cheesy potatoes, 1/2 a radish, one deviled egg and for dessert, one bite of a cupcake.

I ate slow.

Very slow.

Did not put any more than a few bites at a time on the plate because I knew I would eat it if it was there.  I asked Dan if he wanted to split the cupcake with em - took one bite and gave him the rest.  

For me it was huge.

I love sweets and cake w/ butter cream frosting is my drug of choice.

I hope the scale is good to me tomorrow.  I earned it today.  No rolls even and stayed away from the relish tray I love with all the salty goodness!!!

I will report back tom and respond to you all.


----------



## gellybean

Back from Easter at my parent's house. Feel like a broken record when I say I could have done better but could have done so much worse. I read and kept up with all your posts while I was away. I will try to reread and post directly sometime tomorrow. Pretty tired and ready to veg tonight.

Should be interesting to see what the scale says tomorrow!! 

For those that are measuring, don't forget tomorrow is the first Monday of the month!




Missed you guys!!  Hope everyone had an awesome Easter weekend/weekend!


----------



## luvsJack

Up and ready to go this morning!   I just weighed and I stayed the same so 

-0   But, I am still  !  Not having a gain over a holiday is really a big deal for me.  Thanksgiving, Christmas, Valentine's Day, Easter, Mother's Day, July 4th; heck even groundhog day and national potato week, have all pretty much been an excuse for me to pig out, not get exercise and gain anywhere from 2-10 pounds depending on the holiday.  For me to have not gained an ounce over the weekend is a HUGE change for me and as much of a motivator as a big loss would be.  It shows:  I CAN DO THIS!!  WE CAN ALL DO THIS!!


----------



## GaRain

Hoping for a GREAT week for everyone!  Hope you all had a nice Sunday, and those that celebrate it, a great Easter Sunday!
I did have a special dinner with the family, but controled my portions and did not get seconds!  I also took my dog for anice brisk walk - he really could lose a few lbs too1 

So, I am *-3.3* this week!  I really hope that is a trend and not an anomoly!!  Back to the gym today.  Hockey game tomorrow, but my FREE personal training session is Wednesday.  Hoping to learn about the equipment and what I really should be aiming for on my cardio.  Any other questions I should ask?


----------



## Duchie

Good morning everyone!  At least, I hope it's been better for you than it has for me.  I woke up with a huge headache  and that's never a good sign.  I did work out this morning, just didn't push myself too hard.  And since starting work it's been one techinical issue after another, so that headache may just decide to come back here real soon.

It's a good thing I have good news to report on the weight loss front.  This week I'm -4.1.  Some of this can be attributed to the new scale, but I'm still 

PLEASE let this day get better soon!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

- 1 from last week, - 4 overall.  I guess I'm not too disappointed considering how lousy my eating went over the weekend.  I have to do something for weekends!  I do great during the week at work.

I've decided to put a lot of the Easter candy in the freezer.  My kids sure don't need to eat 4 chocolate bunnies and peeps, and all that crap.  If we don't see it, we don't eat it!!!  DD9 ate about 3 pounds of candy yesterday!!!  It was awful.  I'm glad she didn't get sick.

Brought my walking stuff to work again and hope to go out at lunch - another nice day!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Hello Newman!!!!

I am very proud of myself.

Yes I am.
*
I am down 2.4!!!!*

I did not measure accurately Fr-Sunday but was mindful.

I enjoyed Pizza and a small Culvers sundae Sat. when we were out of town but had packed my lunch. (gone the whole day)  So I did not eat out both meals and we ordered a 10" pizza - not a large so good choice there as well.

Went to the zoo on Friday - brought my lunch and then just had a few handfuls of popcorn.

No pop in over 2 weeks!!!  Only water and that 1/2 a Starbucks Frap! 

This is a good day and a turning of the brain is in process!! 

Next week I have my eye set on the Palm Tree!

Goal for the week is to get that water in each day and measure all my food and post it!!!

Off to take my Dad to the Doctor.  Pray for good news.


----------



## OhioDisneyLover

I just realized that I did not log in my weight last week.   

I lost 1 pound last week!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Happy Monday everyone.  It looks like many people did really well this week.  Yay!!!!!    I did not do so great.  I am +.7  Not too bad considering I didn't log any food after Tuesday last week and I failed on water for 3 days.  But, back on track now!!!  I did take my measurements on Saturday and I have lost 6.5 inches off my body!  That, I will take.


----------



## ancestry

I am down -3 this week for a total of -13 pounds lost!


----------



## dislvr74

I gained this week. I'm not sure if it is .4 or .6 because I don't remember where I was at last week, but the point is I am still 1 pound away from losing 5 pounds. I'm so frustrated, but I know that it is because I got busy, lost my motivation, stopped posting here, and just lost focus. This morning I was thinking that maybe I should just be happy where I am or at least take a few weeks off, but that isn't going to help the situation. I just need to find some of that lost motivation!


----------



## shellabell

I am down .4 this week. I was a little disappointed because I added aqua aerobics twice last week on top of doing the elliptical/bike; so I was hoping for a bit more. I was always told when I was younger how hard it is to lose weight after 40 and I thought people were exaggerating-they weren't
I am still in the mindset that I should be able to do eating wise what I have done before and lose, but it comes off much slower now; which gets me frustrated. I just have to keep on and remember it is better to be at this weight than when I was 50lbs heavier.

Have a great Monday!!


----------



## ski_mom

Well, I've even from what I was last week - which I'm ok with.  I did terrible over the weekend.  I guess the bad part is that I'm one of these every or every other day weighers (I know - bad, bad girl) - but I was down 1.5 in the middle of the week, but I'm honestly fine with the staying the same from last week.

My goal in addition to the water is getting in exercise.  I've been TERRIBLE with it.  I used to get up every morning and do something, but I just can't make myself get out of bed.  I feel so lazy.  But this week is different - I'm either going to get up early to do it (ideally) or do it after work - ok, I've put it in writing, so does that mean I'll do it - I hope so!!

I did do my measurements this morning and I've lost in some of those areas that I measure.  Oddly my waist and hip measurements stayed the same.  I only say oddly because it does seem that my pants are fitting better, but that could be because my "gut" measurement as I call it was down 2.5 inches!  That is definately one of my problem spots - the area between my waist and chest.  It has just been growing and growing, so if I can lose there, I've fine with that.  I also measured my neck because I'm getting such a double chin and I didn't know how to measure that so I did my neck instead and it is down as well.  At this point I need to take it off everywhere, so anywhere is GREAT!

I'm so glad that so many are posting great weeks - especially on a holiday weekend - I think that speaks volumes about our group.  For those like me who didn't have such a great week - we just need to keep telling ourselves that this takes time (unfortunately) and we can't have great weeks every week.  That's what is so great about a group - with all of us there will at least be someone to celebrate with and then hopefully next week it will be our turn too!


----------



## GaRain

Dizneydawn said:


> No pop in over 2 weeks!!!  Only water and that 1/2 a Starbucks Frap!



How in the heck do you do that?  I am down to 1 coke per day (hey, I am from Atlanta, everything here is coke, "would you like a coke?"  "what kind?  sprite?  rootbeer?  diet?"  LOL).
But I just can't seem to survive a day without at aleast just one.
I am down to the little bottles though, I think they are 10 or 12 oz.

Lara


----------



## stitchfan23

Congratulations to everyone here this past week and welcome to the newcomers.  I knew it wasn't going to be a good weigh in this morning and I am ok with that.  3 big family meals in a row (one being greasy fish & chips - why can't my inlaws cook fish instead of having to order out?) and a couple of fast food stops this past week helped me gain +.9lb.  I am ok with this (well not ok but I am owning it) and this is a new week.  I leave for Florida in 2 weeks and my goal is to loose another 5lbs.

My inlaws are strange people and they really don't like me so they would never support me (even though my MIL has lost a bunch of weight over the last year) in this journey so eating there is hard however my mom is very supportive and even though it was my Dad's birthday yesterday she made what he wanted (which was fish anyways) but tried to make it healthy for me which was nice and made his favourite carrot cake but went very thin on the icing for me.  I am heading over there tonight again for dinner since hubby is working late and I know that it will be healthy.  Mom & I are going to Disney and she hasn't been since I was a kid in 1981 so I told her that she has to watch a couple of the newer Disney movies so that she will have an understanding of some of the rides so we are doing that tonight.


----------



## MulanUSAF

Good morning everyone!  I just got back after a week of traveling.  In between all the driving, lack of healthy food and no regular exercise, I'm up 1.2 lbs    We toured eight colleges in five days, but even though we walked around the college campuses on walking tours, that doesn't make up for the bad food that seems to be everywhere.  My blood sugar have been roller coasting too, not good at all.  

It's hard enough to find something healthy from fast food outlets when you're trying to lose weight.  It's almost impossible if you are diabetic and dieting.  It seems everything is either loaded with carbs, sugar or fat.  Most of the time I ended up ordering a grilled chicken sandwich and eating it without the buns.  But my stomach did not like this stuff and gave me cramps and gas most of the trip.    For some reason, all those packaged salads have this strange chemical smell and tastes metallic to me.  I ordered a few in the beginning of the week and just couldn't eat more than a couple bites.  This was McDonald's and Wendy's salads, does anyone else have that problem?  I didn't put dressing or croutons on it.  I guess if you drown it with dressing and cover up with toppings, you wouldn't notice it as much.  As for pizza, I did eat a few slices during the week.  Not good, but somewhat more palatable to me than eating a burger.  

It wasn't until toward the end of the trip that I finally figured out how to eat away from home.  I bought some baby carrots, fruit salads, cheese and deli meats.  Also bought a cooler and some ice.  Finally I didn't have to order from fast food places.  From now on, I think I'll bring my own food whenever I need to go on a road trip.  No more fast food stops and hoping there's something in there that I can eat.  Also, once I started eating regular healthy stuff, my stomach problems went away overnight.  Probably because of all those preservatives and God knows what in fast food meat patties were wrecking havoc in my digestive systems.

Good job to everyone that are still on the boat and climb back aboard if you fell overboard.  Have a great week and keep up the good work!


----------



## ancestry

shellabell said:


> I am down .4 this week. I was a little disappointed because I added aqua aerobics twice last week on top of doing the elliptical/bike; so I was hoping for a bit more. I was always told when I was younger how hard it is to lose weight after 40 and I thought people were exaggerating-they weren't
> I am still in the mindset that I should be able to do eating wise what I have done before and lose, but it comes off much slower now; which gets me frustrated. I just have to keep on and remember it is better to be at this weight than when I was 50lbs heavier.
> 
> Have a great Monday!!



Congratulations!  Some loss is always better than no loss.  

I too am over 40.  Well actually I am 40.  lol!  One thing that I found that really helps me is weights.  When I was younger cardio exercise and/or just burning calories took the weight off.  Now the only way I lose weight is if I integrate weight training along with my cardio exercise.  One of the trainers at the YMCA was telling me the percentages (I can't remember the exact numbers) of how much muscle women over 40 lose quickly.  The amount of exercise and weight training women over 40 have to do (according to the Y's trainer) just to "maintain" muscle and not lose it is mind boggling to me.  I wish I could remember the percentages she told me.  I'll have to ask again so I can share it with everyone.


----------



## Leash

Well I was so busy last week that I forgot to weigh in so I don't know if there was any change then but as for this week I have no change. I guess that is ok since at least I didn't gain and I had some slip ups this week so that means if I really buckle down I should start losing again. I also plan to start walking around the neighborhood when I get home from work at night for a couple of reasons. First walking seems to be the only exercise I can do because of my knee but I also need to start building up some walking endurance in preperation for Disney World in December. I know that right now if I went to WDW I would not even make it through the first day without ending up confined to bed with ice packs on my knee and a ton of ibuprofen in my system so I need to practice. I would start today but it is still too windy to be outside with allergies, we don't have much in the way of "weather" here in Vegas but what little we do have is wind and with all the flowers blooming and the wind blowing it is just kind of miserable. So once the wind stops I will walk but only till about mid-May cause then it will be too hot so I will have to find a treadmill to use until it cools off again in October (sigh).


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Ancestry - I have heard that about women over 40 too.  I am one of them.  I am just happy that I exercise at all for now! 

I went for a 45 minute walk today at lunch.  Went up a HUGE hill that I never did before.  Must stretch!!!


If you're just walking when the weather is nice, and you don't have a treadmill for when it's not nice, here's an idea.  Find a local mall and walk loops indoors.  Lots of people do it here even before the stores open.  Granted, they are mostly older folks who can do it at 9 a.m., but if you plan on going after work, you could do the mall if the weather's bad.  Or come to MN and buy my treadmill that's been sitting unused in my garage for 5 years!! LOL!

Last night my DH said he wants to try to do 100 situps and 100 pushups per day and we could take a good walk after dinner on non-activity nights.  That's 4 or 5 nights per week we could walk!  I'm happy he's joining in with me.  I think that will help a lot if we both are doing it.


----------



## shellabell

ancestry said:


> Congratulations!  Some loss is always better than no loss.
> 
> I too am over 40.  Well actually I am 40.  lol!  One thing that I found that really helps me is weights.  When I was younger cardio exercise and/or just burning calories took the weight off.  Now the only way I lose weight is if I integrate weight training along with my cardio exercise.  One of the trainers at the YMCA was telling me the percentages (I can't remember the exact numbers) of how much muscle women over 40 lose quickly.  The amount of exercise and weight training women over 40 have to do (according to the Y's trainer) just to "maintain" muscle and not lose it is mind boggling to me.  I wish I could remember the percentages she told me.  I'll have to ask again so I can share it with everyone.



True, at least it's going in the right direction.

I did weights one day last week, but that is one of the things I am least consistent on. I need to make it a regular part of my workouts. I just saw something on the news last week about those over 40 having to work so hard to maintain, but I don't remember what percentage they said either. I need to quit getting frustrated and just keep on keepin' on


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

This is a great thread. Is it to late to join?


----------



## ski_mom

Another kind of funny (at least to me) thing about this weekend.  I ate terribly - bad food choices and too much of it.  But, on the other hand, I probably got more exercise than I have for quite some time.  My cousin and I hid about 600 eggs for the little kids in our extended families.  I haven't bend down that many times in a long time!    My legs can feel it too.

How sad is it that I consider it exercise to hide Easter eggs!


----------



## Dizneydawn

HARVEYSGIRL said:


> This is a great thread. Is it to late to join?



Nope!  Please do!

All you need to do is PM me your starting weight/real name and then every Monday send me a new PM with your current weight. The way I keep track is by current weekly weight.  It is easier that way!  I just subtract the current (or add as I have known too well! ) weight from your starting weight!

On Mondays we also will report our loss/gain/same via a post here in big green numbers!!! Like:

*-1.4 pounds* 

Then by Tuesday (earlier if I get numbers from everyone) I will post a tally sheet for the whole group!

Ok - hope that makes sense.


----------



## eliz991

Hello everyone!  I have been crazy busy so I haven't been posting much here but I have been reading.  This week I am down .2 which is still up from when we started but at least it is down  a teeny bit!  I need to take my measurements, I always forget to do that.  I thought I was down a little more, but I think the ham for lunch yesterday and the chinese food for dinner added a lot of salt.  That's okay, because if so then I will be down extra next week!

Still struggling on weekends - like on Saturday, I ate good but then I drank beer.   Have to work on that.

Off to the gym now!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

ancestry said:


> Congratulations!  Some loss is always better than no loss.
> 
> I too am over 40.  Well actually I am 40.  lol!  One thing that I found that really helps me is weights.  When I was younger cardio exercise and/or just burning calories took the weight off.  Now the only way I lose weight is if I integrate weight training along with my cardio exercise.  One of the trainers at the YMCA was telling me the percentages (I can't remember the exact numbers) of how much muscle women over 40 lose quickly.  The amount of exercise and weight training women over 40 have to do (according to the Y's trainer) just to "maintain" muscle and not lose it is mind boggling to me.  I wish I could remember the percentages she told me.  I'll have to ask again so I can share it with everyone.



Just popping over here!    I assume you are talking about the Pineland Branch?  There is one woman trainer there who is REALLY good and knowledgeable and 2 others who are kinda bubbleheads.    Sounds like you lucked out and got the good one!  

Yes, weight training IS important for a variety of reasons once you hit 40 (and much research says that really 30 is the magic age for women).  While it will always be true that weight loss still boils down to calories IN vs. calories OUT, you can vastly improve your calories OUT number by increasing your lean muscle mass.

And that gets more important as we get older because, simply, it is WAY easier for our bodies to she weight in the 20s.  It gets progressively harder with each decade.  30 is like hitting a break wall for weight loss.  And 40 is like a steel-reinforced one!  But it absolutely can be done!

Anyway, here are some of the numbers you are looking for:

For all "older" women, and by older women it means any woman over the age of 30 (CRAZY... ), in addition to regular cardiovascular exercise, many health professionals recommend that all older women engage in regular strength training. 

Starting at around age 30 you will lose approximately 6.6 pounds of lean muscle mass during each decade of life. Numerous studies indicate that muscle mass may decline by 20% to 40% in people who do not get the proper nutrients.

Now here's a summary of some research on the topic of older women and strength training:


Muscle strength and endurance can increase significantly in women who are older through participation in a resistance-training program.  People tend to think that endurance training is the only way to increase endurance.  But strength training is critical to the process as well.

Lean muscle in women who are older may adapt better to heavy resistance training (weight lifting) by increasing muscular strength and size.


When compared to a group not strength training, the group that was improved strength and lean muscle while at the same time lost body fat. The other group did not realize the same gains.


Reports suggest that women who are older engaging in a regular strength training program can more than double the strength in their leg and hip muscles in just a few weeks.


Reports suggest that women who are older who combine strength training with moderate cardiovascular exercise can improve walking ability by more than 10% and stair climbing ability by nearly 30%.


Lean muscle size in women who are older and who strength train has been shown to increase 13.9% (biceps muscles) and 22.6% (forearm muscles) in as little as 12 weeks.  That is UPPER BODY strength!  Something lots of women think they can never attain--and it is actually easier for us than it is for men.

Reports suggest that weight training has shown to be more effective at weight-control and reducing unsightly body fat in women who are older than just cardio exercise alone.  A combo of cardio and weights will help you lose, but it's weight training that will make it easier for you to maintain and to NOT be flabby!  Skinny and flabby and pasty is just a unsightly as fat, IMO.  I'll take firm any day!


----------



## gellybean

Hi everyone!


Just had the poop scared out of me at TJ Maxx. My DS7 was pulling the basket (instead of pushing) and DS2 was sitting in the child seat. The basket tipped over and DS2 face planted. Thankfully there was a mat there and cushioned his fall some. Scared the begeesus out of me. His nose started pouring blood, and his lips are busted. 

I always thought I was that careful mom ya know? Never would have let my kids stand up in a cart or anything like that. Turns out just letting your older child push the basket can be dangerous. 

DS2 seems fine. I'm watching him closely. Thankfully DH is home so I don't have to take him to childcare tonight. All my mommy instincts are yelling at me to cancel work out and stay with him but really he is fine. Busted nose and lips are gonna happen a lot with little boys. I'm not letting this provide me with an excuse to not work out. I'm DETERMINED to get 5 days in this week. Only got three in last week.


Speaking of last week....


I'm down -1.4 for the week.


After the numbers I've been pulling, I'm super excited with that loss. 

My measurements for the first Monday of the month ended up being a  total loss of 25 inches since February 8th.  I was floored. I've lost 6.5 inches off my bust, 6 off my waist, 5 off my hips, 2.5 for each arm and 1 and 1.5 for my thighs. 


   


I'll take it! Got a long way to go and I will be glad when the scale starts catching up but I always said I didn't care if I weighed 500 lbs if I was in a size 12. 

I mentioned that to my Endo last week, that I wasn't losing lbs but I was losing inches and she said that marines that are so bulked up technically are obese because of their BMIs! And that BMIs are tools not hard rules.

Dr. Oz says a waist size is the right way to measure health. He wants women to be under 35 inches and men 40 inches. Still got a ways to go, but I'm 6 inches closer than I was! 

 for everyone!! I know I've had my weeks where I felt like I was the only one not losing!! For those of you that didn't show a loss this week, hang in there!!! You are doing what's better for your body even if your body is ungrateful and isn't given it up on the scale!!  

We can do this!!!


----------



## ancestry

3DisneyKids said:


> Just popping over here!    I assume you are talking about the Pineland Branch?  There is one woman trainer there who is REALLY good and knowledgeable and 2 others who are kinda bubbleheads.    Sounds like you lucked out and got the good one!
> 
> Yes, weight training IS important for a variety of reasons once you hit 40 (and much research says that really 30 is the magic age for women).  While it will always be true that weight loss still boils down to calories IN vs. calories OUT, you can vastly improve your calories OUT number by increasing your lean muscle mass.
> 
> And that gets more important as we get older because, simply, it is WAY easier for our bodies to she weight in the 20s.  It gets progressively harder with each decade.  30 is like hitting a break wall for weight loss.  And 40 is like a steel-reinforced one!  But it absolutely can be done!
> 
> Anyway, here are some of the numbers you are looking for:
> 
> For all "older" women, and by older women it means any woman over the age of 30 (CRAZY... ), in addition to regular cardiovascular exercise, many health professionals recommend that all older women engage in regular strength training.
> 
> Starting at around age 30 you will lose approximately 6.6 pounds of lean muscle mass during each decade of life. Numerous studies indicate that muscle mass may decline by 20% to 40% in people who do not get the proper nutrients.
> 
> Now here's a summary of some research on the topic of older women and strength training:
> 
> 
> Muscle strength and endurance can increase significantly in women who are older through participation in a resistance-training program.  People tend to think that endurance training is the only way to increase endurance.  But strength training is critical to the process as well.
> 
> Lean muscle in women who are older may adapt better to heavy resistance training (weight lifting) by increasing muscular strength and size.
> 
> 
> When compared to a group not strength training, the group that was improved strength and lean muscle while at the same time lost body fat. The other group did not realize the same gains.
> 
> 
> Reports suggest that women who are older engaging in a regular strength training program can more than double the strength in their leg and hip muscles in just a few weeks.
> 
> 
> Reports suggest that women who are older who combine strength training with moderate cardiovascular exercise can improve walking ability by more than 10% and stair climbing ability by nearly 30%.
> 
> 
> Lean muscle size in women who are older and who strength train has been shown to increase 13.9% (biceps muscles) and 22.6% (forearm muscles) in as little as 12 weeks.  That is UPPER BODY strength!  Something lots of women think they can never attain--and it is actually easier for us than it is for men.
> 
> Reports suggest that weight training has shown to be more effective at weight-control and reducing unsightly body fat in women who are older than just cardio exercise alone.  A combo of cardio and weights will help you lose, but it's weight training that will make it easier for you to maintain and to NOT be flabby!  Skinny and flabby and pasty is just a unsightly as fat, IMO.  I'll take firm any day!



Thanks so much for the great information!  I completely agree.  I have seen a huge change in myself since I've been doing the weight training.

Yes I was referring to the Pineland Branch.


----------



## MulanUSAF

gellybean said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> Just had the poop scared out of me at TJ Maxx. My DS7 was pulling the basket (instead of pushing) and DS2 was sitting in the child seat. The basket tipped over and DS2 face planted. Thankfully there was a mat there and cushioned his fall some. Scared the begeesus out of me. His nose started pouring blood, and his lips are busted.
> 
> I always thought I was that careful mom ya know? Never would have let my kids stand up in a cart or anything like that. Turns out just letting your older child push the basket can be dangerous.
> 
> DS2 seems fine. I'm watching him closely. Thankfully DH is home so I don't have to take him to childcare tonight. All my mommy instincts are yelling at me to cancel work out and stay with him but really he is fine. Busted nose and lips are gonna happen a lot with little boys. I'm not letting this provide me with an excuse to not work out. I'm DETERMINED to get 5 days in this week. Only got three in last week.
> 
> 
> Speaking of last week....
> 
> 
> I'm down -1.4 for the week.
> 
> 
> After the numbers I've been pulling, I'm super excited with that loss.
> 
> My measurements for the first Monday of the month ended up being a  total loss of 25 inches since February 8th.  I was floored. I've lost 6.5 inches off my bust, 6 off my waist, 5 off my hips, 2.5 for each arm and 1 and 1.5 for my thighs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take it! Got a long way to go and I will be glad when the scale starts catching up but I always said I didn't care if I weighed 500 lbs if I was in a size 12.
> 
> I mentioned that to my Endo last week, that I wasn't losing lbs but I was losing inches and she said that marines that are so bulked up technically are obese because of their BMIs! And that BMIs are tools not hard rules.
> 
> Dr. Oz says a waist size is the right way to measure health. He wants women to be under 35 inches and men 40 inches. Still got a ways to go, but I'm 6 inches closer than I was!
> 
> for everyone!! I know I've had my weeks where I felt like I was the only one not losing!! For those of you that didn't show a loss this week, hang in there!!! You are doing what's better for your body even if your body is ungrateful and isn't given it up on the scale!!
> 
> We can do this!!!



Oh my goodness, I'm glad your son is okay!  My mom is one of the world's most overprotective mothers and yet, I've managed to get stitches, broken bones and a concussion all before age 12 and I'm not even a boy!  Stuff happens, just take it in stride and know that you are doing your best.  

I'm so glad to hear you are losing so many inches!!!  That is really exciting!!!  I didn't measure my arms or legs, but I've gone down about 4.5 inches in my waist since early February.  I bought new jeans last week and for the first time in 8 years, I'm wearing a size 10!  Granted, it's still a bit snug around the hips but I know more inches will come off.

Keep up the good work and don't let anything get in the way of reaching your goal!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

luvsJack said:


> Dawn, your question the other day was; what makes me happy today?  Well, I have to say that having my health in spite of my weight issues is what I am most thankful for.  I have a close relative who has always seemed to everyone to have the "perfect life".  She's pretty and thin, has a great career making a hefty paycheck, has a great husband and two great kids.  Well, she has now found out that she has Lupus.  She has already been dealing with a lot of pain and being overly tired and doesn't know how much worse it may get nor how it will effect the rest of the things in her life.  It has just brought home to me what is really important and what is not.


 I agree, I forgot to answer that question as well.  My co-worker is in her early 30s, skinny, seems to have it all together and at lunch today she just told me that she and her husband are splitting up. I'm extremely happy that after 26 years of marriage we are still having a good time together (not that we haven't had our problems) but we've made it through a lot and still like being together. 

Gellybean - I'm so glad your son is ok.  My youngest was accident prone when he was little. I swore that we were going to put a football helmet on him till he was a teen.  He had three sets of stitches in his forehead before he was 3.  Luckily he stopped leading with his head.  Kids are going to get hurt no matter how careful you are.  Luckily this time it wasn't serious.  Hope he feels better soon.

I've sent my weight into Dawn, but I can't find my message from last week so I don't remember what I was at (guess I'll have to wait till she posts the results to see where I am). I didn't do to badly yesterday. I tried to contain on Saturday and we took a really long walk (with hills). I made most of the dinner and tried to make everything as low fat as possible.  My issue is with the leftovers. Now that I was able to hold off diving into everything yesterday and only taking small helpings I've got to stay out of the fridge and away from the leftover jello and desserts.

I'm back on track to drinking more water (I actually missed it this weekend, and noticed I was drinking more than I normally do) I even passed on the soda when we went out on Friday and got water instead (and I was fine with that).

I wish that I had measured myself when I first started losing weight so I could see how far I've come.  I did save one pair of jeans, maybe I should get them out again so I can see how far I've come.  

Thanks for all the info about weight training and weight loss. I've not focused very much on weights up to now, but since I'm in the over 40 category (almost knocking on the 50 category) I guess I should increase my weight training. Maybe that will help me lose more weight.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

hi everyone

weight stayed same this week.

I'm ok with that for now, my clothes feel better. I'm only doing waist measurement, down 1".

I feel like I'm at one of those points where if I push it I will start to see good movement in the scale...will try to get more water in and exercize more this week!

So inspiring to read everyones' success stories! Hopefully with some harder work I will be there soon too


----------



## luvsJack

Here is my food intake from yesterday.  Did well in every thing except calories--went over but only by 11 calories!  I had a lot of housework to catch up on when I got home last night so I am hoping I worked that much off! Of course, leaving off those Zapp's chips would have been the best way to stay under that mark!! LOL   I don't know why I have become addicted to those things--Just one more reason for staying out of our little snack shop down the hall.

Today I get back to my workout routine.  

Breakfast
Oatmeal - Quaker Instant Oatmeal -  160  	
fiber bars, kelloggs fiber plus chocolate chip -120 	
Meal Totals 	280 	6 	59 	6
Lunch
Salad Mix (Field Greens ), 2 cup 	10 	
boiled egg - per egg, 1 serving 	78 	
Diced Ham, 2 oz 	                        70 
Kraft Fat Free Shredded Cheese,  	45 	
16 Reduced-fat wheat thins  	      130 	
Blue Diamond 100 calorie Almonds  100 	
 Sweet Tea, 8 oz 	                60 	 
Meal Totals 	493 	17 	26 	29
Dinner

Catfish, baked (3 oz. cooked), 1.5 serving 	180 	
Bread Crumbs, Panko, 0.25 cup 	                  55 	
Salad Mix (Field Greens ), 1 cup 	                 5 	
Three Cheese Ranch Light Dressing, 1 serving 	80 	
Sweet potato, cooked, baked in skin,  	       103 	
Blue Bonnet Light Margarine 1 tbsp 	                 50 	
Meal Totals 	473 	21 	38 	34
Snack
Jello - Mousse Temptati, 3 tbsp 	35 	
Zapps Chips--original flavor, 1.5 oz 	220 	
Meal Totals 	315 	17 	39 	5
Daily Totals 	1,561 	
Daily Goal 	1200 - 1550


----------



## luvsJack

I was just reading everyone's posts about strength training and started googling how I could do it at home. (I know me well enough to know that if I join a gym, I will not go)    Here's a link to anyone who is interested:

http://www.wellnessletter.com/html/fw/fwFit03StrengthTraining.html


----------



## shellabell

luvsJack said:


> I was just reading everyone's posts about strength training and started googling how I could do it at home. (I know me well enough to know that if I join a gym, I will not go)    Here's a link to anyone who is interested:
> 
> http://www.wellnessletter.com/html/fw/fwFit03StrengthTraining.html



Great info, thanks!!!


----------



## MulanUSAF

I'm going to post my food intake as well.  This is yesterday's food log.  If you are on myfitnesspal.com and would like to add me as a friend, my username is Leen2Sweet


----------



## gellybean

Thanks you guys for the concern about my kiddo and the assurances that accidents indeed happen regardless of how careful we may be. He seems absolutely fine. The busted lip doesn't seem to be affecting his eating abilities. He is my son afterall. AHEM. 

I did a stupid this morning. I think.


I feel into the burning pit of Hades that they call infomercials. 

I was groggy, it was early in the morning and I succumbed and ordered the 6 wk body makeover. UGH! I can send it back no questions asked if I don't like it. It came with a 30 day money back guarantee. It looks interesting. It's definitely something I think I can build into what I'm already doing. The main thing that intrigued me was that it's taylor made for your body type with 6 different types to choose from and then you can tell it where your trouble areas are and it customizes the diet and exercises to your body. Could be a bunch of hooey but I decided I had nothing to lose to check it out.

Yesterday was opening day for the Houston Astros baseball team and it's tradition for our family to have hot dogs on opening day. Not exactly I'm on a diet food. 

I had two dogs, each 300 cals, and I topped them with just enough chili to make em taste good but not enough that I still couldn't pick the dog up and eat it in my hand. Normally before a chili dog would have been open faced with miracle whip ( I know, I know my husband gives me a hard time about the miracle whip thing too), enough chili to drown it and require eating it with a fork, and topped with a big ol handful of shredded cheese. So this year I more than halved the amount of chili, and left off the miracle whip and cheese entirely. Drank it with a diet soda instead of a regular one and didn't eat any of the cracker jacks.  I think I did pretty well, all things considered! BABY STEPS!

Course if I decide to follow along with this new diet I ordered, holy carp I'm gonna be deprived. No fat, no dairy products, no bread, no pasta, no salt! 

Like I said. I am probably going to be sending this diet back after I investigate it. I know myself. Too strict = I quit.

I did get back in the gym last night. Did 20 mins of strength training... I can never seem to push myself to do more than 20 mins. Then 35 on the bike at a higher resistance than ever before. I was sweating like a you-know-what in church. Kinda felt good. Can't believe I just typed that.

At any rate.

I'm gonna start posting my Eat This, Not That snippets again tonight. 

Hope everyone's having a great Tuesday!!!


----------



## Anna114

Gelly good luck on the new diet, keep us posted.

My bad news I ate everything and then some of what I said I would eat on Easter.... up two pounds but that's OK because I knew I would do it but my bloodsugar stayed lower then I could hope for.

I finally went shopping yesterday, I was sick of pulling up my pants  So I go into Levi's outlet I put on size 14 and they fit perfect so I had to get 12's and they fit OK! I want them to last longer! WHOOP! It felt so good to shop, not, in the plus sizes. SO, I shopped online at LLBean today, oy vey between my husband and I losing weight it is getting costly. $327 later. I need all new clothes for our trip to the Poly and going to Las Vegas next month. 

Oh well next stop, the diet train. I've been good since Sunday so I'm hoping to post the loss of the 2 pounds by Monday.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Well after I posted last night the monster appeared and I just couldn't stop eating. 

leftover jello - check
leftover pizza - check (it was only 1 1/2 slices of Papa Murphy DeLite pizza, but still) 
leftover onion dip with low fat wheat thins - check 
tube of M&Ms - check
milky way bunny - check
orange (big one) - check

Didn't even try and track it.  Bad day - start fresh on Tuesday. I did send the rest of the chocolate to work with my husband so he can put it out for whoever to eat it. As long as it isn't in the house, I won't be tempted.

Today I had to get to work an hour early so I could help do a desk drop of letters. Got in and the drop was pushed back to lunch time (great). Well at least I'll be getting out early today and I just walked to every desk on three different floors. More walking than I normally do during work hours. I didn't have time to gather up my gym clothes before coming in today so hopefully I'll grab my stuff and run to the gym before it gets to crowded.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Dis Name		Name	Total Loss	
Dizneydawn		Dawn	-2	
Grumpyyoungguy		Dan	up  3	
Stitchfan23		Heather	-10.5	
Jasperann		Amy	x	
Stacybaeasm		Stacy	-7.2	
MulanUSAF		Leen	-10.4	
gellybean		Aimee	-3.6	
Leash		Alicia	-2	
gbanshee		Gina	x	
MNdisneygirl		Sheree	-4	
dislvr74		Meghan	-4	
lonnieroonie		Erean	x	
luvsJack		Sharon	-9	
TB'sWidow		Mary	-6.4	
tiggerplus5		Linda	-3.2	
njtinkmom		Gina	x	
littlepeppers		Jennifer	-0	
PixiePlanner		Jessica	-6	
acejka		Anna	x	
Shellabell		Michelle	-5.8	
ski_mom		Becky	-7	
eliz 991		Elizabeth	up 3	
ancestry		Allison	-13	
Hanutedmansionmommna			-3	
Duchie		Barb	-8.3	
Anna114			-3	
GoofyWife		Sue	x	
2 Eagle Mom		Jane	-1.6	
GaRain		Lara	-3.3	

Total Loss		113.3




We are missing a bunch but I wanted to get this in...a ton of people are gone for spring break etc!

Let's make sure we track and drink a ton of water this week!  I am making the commitment to getting a dang Palm Tree this week!!!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Dawn, I am right there with you.  I am making a committment to getting a hammock this week so I can have 2 things in my siggie I can't see.  Luckily, I seem to have no appetite for supper these days so maybe that will help.


----------



## Dizneydawn

*Disney QOTD:

"Life's not a spectator sport."

Laverne, The Hunchback of Notre Dame*

True and simply put.  Let's get out there and let's get active in our lives!  Make any decision to make yourself happy, just make one!  Don't sit back and wonder what it could be like.  Be like what you want now!!!!


----------



## gellybean

Worst Fast Food Breakfast

McDonald's Deluxe Breakfast (large size biscuit) with syrup and margarine
1370 cals 64.5 fat (21.5 sat fat) 2340 mg sodium 161 g carbs







This breakfast comes with the works -- scrambled eggs, sausage, biscuit, hash browns, you name it. Problem is, it also comes with more than half your day's allotment of calories and an entire day's worth of sodium. It's the caloric equivalent of 4 McDonald's cheeseburgers -- can you imagine starting your day off like that? Embrace the McMuffin, but just steer clear of the sausage.

Eat This Instead!
Egg McMuffin
300 cals 12 g fat (5 g sat fat) 820 mg sodium 30 g carbs







Worst Breakfast
Bob Evans Stacked and Stuffed Caramel Banana Pecan Hotcakes
1543 cals  77 g fat (26 g sat, 9 g trans fat)  2259 mg sodium 109 g sugars






It's not a good sign when it takes you nearly 5 seconds to spit out the name of your breakfast. This bad boy packs in more than 75% of your calories for the day, along with more sugar and fat than 8 glazed Dunkin' Donuts and nearly as much sodium as 5 Bloody Marys. That's why it's back on your list of the 20 Worst foods in America this year.

Eat This Instead!
3 Scrambled Egg Lites with 2 slices of bacon and fresh fruit
502 cals 19 g fat (7 g sat fat) 832 mg sodium 19 g sugars


----------



## ancestry

So yesterday morning I woke up and discovered that I had slept in a really weird twisted position.  Realizing that it was unusually late I quickly jumped out of bed only to hear a loud POP in my neck.  My entire left arm went totally numb and I experienced the most excruciating pain radiating out of my neck and down my left side shoulder blade.  

Long story short I was able to get in to see my chiropractor.  Apparently I shifted my C5 and C6 discs in my neck and caused pressure on the set of nerves that run down my arm.  Oh my goodness the pain was awful!  Childbirth has nothing on this pain.  I couldn't move my neck at all.  Fortunately doc doesn't think I have done any permanent damage to the disc and that this is just a temporary nerve issue.  He said it is similar to when football players get a "zinger" (whatever that means).

Today is slightly better.  A lot of soreness and sore muscles but the pain isn't as bad as yesterday.  I can turn my neck a bit now. I have to go back to the doctor's again today. But once again I have orders that I can't exercise for a while.  <sigh>  I'm going to ask if I am allowed to walk.  I can't see why using my lower body would do any damage in my neck/shoulders.  Obviously no weights but hopefully he will give me clearance to at least walk.  It is always something isn't it?


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

gellybean said:


> I feel into the burning pit of Hades that they call infomercials.
> 
> I was groggy, it was early in the morning and I succumbed and ordered the 6 wk body makeover. UGH! I can send it back no questions asked if I don't like it. It came with a 30 day money back guarantee. It looks interesting. It's definitely something I think I can build into what I'm already doing. The main thing that intrigued me was that it's taylor made for your body type with 6 different types to choose from and then you can tell it where your trouble areas are and it customizes the diet and exercises to your body. Could be a bunch of hooey but I decided I had nothing to lose to check it out.




I am always tempted by that one too! Can't wait to hear about it.
Once upon a time I ordered Richard Simmons' Deal a Meal. Ended up selling it at a garage sale...I only wish I was the "before" weight I was back then


----------



## Anna114

ancestry said:


> So yesterday morning I woke up and discovered that I had slept in a really weird twisted position.  Realizing that it was unusually late I quickly jumped out of bed only to hear a loud POP in my neck.  My entire left arm went totally numb and I experienced the most excruciating pain radiating out of my neck and down my left side shoulder blade.
> 
> Long story short I was able to get in to see my chiropractor.  Apparently I shifted my C5 and C6 discs in my neck and caused pressure on the set of nerves that run down my arm.  Oh my goodness the pain was awful!  Childbirth has nothing on this pain.  I couldn't move my neck at all.  Fortunately doc doesn't think I have done any permanent damage to the disc and that this is just a temporary nerve issue.  He said it is similar to when football players get a "zinger" (whatever that means).
> 
> Today is slightly better.  A lot of soreness and sore muscles but the pain isn't as bad as yesterday.  I can turn my neck a bit now. I have to go back to the doctor's again today. But once again I have orders that I can't exercise for a while.  <sigh>  I'm going to ask if I am allowed to walk.  I can't see why using my lower body would do any damage in my neck/shoulders.  Obviously no weights but hopefully he will give me clearance to at least walk.  It is always something isn't it?



Feel better, that sounds horrible! I must beg to differ on the childbirth I gave birth to a 10lb baby with an epidoral (sp?) having worn off, naturally  That was one big fat ouchy  I only began to forgive him when I had a hysterectomy in Dec. it could be done ******lly because he was so big (sorry TMI I know )


----------



## Dizneydawn

Hi guys!  I have done okay the past 2 days - over a tad in fat but the rest is okay.

I will post my food later.  Have a ton of work today - posted an update on my TR and now, will need to get caught up here tonight too!

Hope you all have a good day!!


----------



## luvsJack

So yesterday was a complete bust.   I was home part of the day with dd (she was sick) and dgd while my mom had a dr.'s appointment and then came in to work the last part of the day.    Was completely off schedule for the day and all meals.    I did get in some exercise in the AM though!


Today is starting off much better and I actually got up early and got in a workout!


----------



## Dizneydawn

For all of us cold coffee lovers:

#5: WORST FLAVORED LATTE
Dairy Queen Caramel MooLatte (24 fl oz)
870 calories
24 g fat (19 g saturated, 1 g trans)
112 g sugars

Per ounce this so-called coffee concoction delivers 1 gram of fat and 4.6 grams of sugar, making even Starbucks over-the-top line of Frappuccinos look like reasonably decent options. Maybe thats why DQ decided to give it a name that alludes to the animal it promises to turn you into. If you can bring yourself to backtrack out of Dairy Queen and walk down to the neighboring coffee shop, you can order a large iced latte with a couple shots of flavored syrup and still save somewhere around 600 calories. (Do that a few times a week and lose 25 pounds in a year!) But if youre stuck where you are, you better plan on pairing a small treat with a regular cup of coffee.

Drink This Instead!
Small Chocolate Ice Cream Cone with a medium cup of coffee
240 calories
7 g fat (5 g saturated)
34 g sugars

BONUS TIP: Drinks aren't the only way to pack on unwanted calories. Think salads are healthy? Check out these 15 gut-busting salads.


#4: WORST COFFEE/SHAKE HYBRID
Baskin Robbins Cappuccino Blast Turtle (large, 32 fl oz)
960 calories
27 g fat (16 g saturated, 0.5 g trans)
103 g sugars

In early 2009, when last we compiled our Worst Drinks list, Baskin Robbins stole the Worst Drink spot by a caloric landslide. The chains Chocolate Oreo Shake had 2,600 calories, and the Heath and York Peppermint Patty Shake wasnt far behind. Thankfully, Baskin has since removed those items from its menu, but if it wants amnesty from us, it will have to drop the 32-ounce cup. 

Drink This Instead!
Cappuccino Blast made with Soft Serve (small, 16 fl oz)
280 calories
9 g fat (6 g saturated)
21 g sugars

BONUS TIP: For full nutrition information for all of your favorite chain restaurants and thousands of foods, download the bestselling Eat This, Not That! iPhone app. Its like having your own personal nutritionist in your pocket at all times, and will help you avoid the caloric calamities and guide you to the best ways to lose your belly fast.


#3: WORST LATTE
Krispy Kreme Lotta Latte Chiller (Large, 20 oz)
1,050 calories
40 g fat (36 g saturated)
97 g sugars

This has a lotta something, but it aint latte. The average latte of this size, even when made with whole milk, has about 6 grams of saturated fat. This kremey abomination has six times that muchnearly two days' worth! Unfortunately Krispy Kreme makes it difficult to choose an alternative. Sure, the chain offers a line of hot espresso beverages, but it refuses to spill the beans on the nutritional info. That means youre taking a big chance when you order the calorific Mocha or Kaffe Kreme. Instead, break your order down into two functions: the sweet and the caffeinated.

Drink This Instead!
Very Berry Chiller (Large, 20 oz) with a cup of regular coffee
290 calories
0 g fat
71 g sugars

BONUS TIP: Save calories, time, and money with the free Eat This, Not That! newsletter. Sign up today and youll get the Eat This, Not That! guide to shopping once and eating for a week, also for free.


#2: WORST PROTEIN-FORTIFIED COFFEE DRINK
Smoothie King Mocuccino Caramel (large, 40 fl oz)
1,140 calories
24 g fat (12 g saturated)
20 g protein
176 g sugars

The good news is that all Smoothie Kings coffee smoothies come equipped with a big scoop of protein powder. The bad news is that if you order this one, it will cost you more than half your days calories and as much sugar as 8 full-sized Hersheys Milk Chocolate Bars. Stick with reasonable drinks andmore importantlyreasonable portions.

Drink This Instead!
Coffee Smoothie Caramel (20 fl oz)
340 calories
1 g fat (0 g saturated)
14 g protein
56 g sugars

BONUS TIP: For a more comprehensive list of dubious beverages, and what to drink instead, check our 2010 list of the 20 Worst Drinks in America.


#1: WORST FROZEN MOCHA
Cosi Double Oh! Arctic Mocha (gigante, 23 oz)
1,210 calories
19 g fat (10 g saturated)
240 g sugars

A frozen mocha will never be a stellar option, but weve still never come across anything that competes with this cookie-coffee-milkshake hybrid from Cosi. Essentially its a mocha-flavored Blizzard made with Oreo cookies and topped with whipped cream and an oversized Oreo. Maybe thats why it has half your days saturated fat and more sugar than a dozen Twinkies.

Drink This Instead!
Mocha (tall, 11 oz)
298 calories
8 g fat (5 g saturated)
41 g sugars

BONUS TIP: For other coffee secrets and tons of useful tweets, follow Dave Zinczenko on Twitter


----------



## NolansAngel

First Name and Screen name:Stephanie (NolansAngel)
What your Goal Is for Fitness:to lose 150lbs
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Soft Drinks
Favorite Good Food for You: I love Steamed Veggies
Favorite Form of Exercise: Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred 
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Going and buying the clothes I want to wear not just what I have to wear and taking a celebratory trip to WDW
Family:My Dear sweet Fiance, Nolan, he is always supporting me in everything I do, and my 3 wonderful furbabies... Felony, Bitters, and Biscuit


----------



## gellybean

NolansAngel said:


> First Name and Screen name:Stephanie (NolansAngel)
> What your Goal Is for Fitness:to lose 150lbs
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Soft Drinks
> Favorite Good Food for You: I love Steamed Veggies
> Favorite Form of Exercise: Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Going and buying the clothes I want to wear not just what I have to wear and taking a celebratory trip to WDW
> Family:My Dear sweet Fiance, Nolan, he is always supporting me in everything I do, and my 3 wonderful furbabies... Felony, Bitters, and Biscuit


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

ancestry said:


> So yesterday morning I woke up and discovered that I had slept in a really weird twisted position.  Realizing that it was unusually late I quickly jumped out of bed only to hear a loud POP in my neck.  My entire left arm went totally numb and I experienced the most excruciating pain radiating out of my neck and down my left side shoulder blade.
> 
> Long story short I was able to get in to see my chiropractor.  Apparently I shifted my C5 and C6 discs in my neck and caused pressure on the set of nerves that run down my arm.  Oh my goodness the pain was awful!  Childbirth has nothing on this pain.  I couldn't move my neck at all.  Fortunately doc doesn't think I have done any permanent damage to the disc and that this is just a temporary nerve issue.  He said it is similar to when football players get a "zinger" (whatever that means).
> 
> Today is slightly better.  A lot of soreness and sore muscles but the pain isn't as bad as yesterday.  I can turn my neck a bit now. I have to go back to the doctor's again today. But once again I have orders that I can't exercise for a while.  <sigh>  I'm going to ask if I am allowed to walk.  I can't see why using my lower body would do any damage in my neck/shoulders.  Obviously no weights but hopefully he will give me clearance to at least walk.  It is always something isn't it?


I hope you feel better tomorrow! Hopefully you'll be released to walk.  



NolansAngel said:


> First Name and Screen name:Stephanie (NolansAngel)
> What your Goal Is for Fitness:to lose 150lbs
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Soft Drinks
> Favorite Good Food for You: I love Steamed Veggies
> Favorite Form of Exercise: Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Going and buying the clothes I want to wear not just what I have to wear and taking a celebratory trip to WDW
> Family:My Dear sweet Fiance, Nolan, he is always supporting me in everything I do, and my 3 wonderful furbabies... Felony, Bitters, and Biscuit



Welcome to the group!!!

I was doing SO well until I got home.  Tracked my food, refused a bag of M&Ms from a co-worker (full size bag too, not just a fun size one) got home and DH had made a bunch of bacon and made it nice and crispy (just the way I liked it - and no one in the house likes it that way, so if I didnt eat them it would go to waste) then my DS brought me two pieces of See's candy (my favorite - it would be a insult to not eat them). Then there was the onion dip left over from Easter, the bowl that I was going to toss out, well, it didn't get tossed . 

I've got to STOP the madness!!!!


----------



## luvsJack

Does anyone else get what I call the "Hormonal Munchies"??  UGGHHHH.  I get so frustrated with myself!!  I am coming along fine, good food choices and exercising and then BAM!  Auntie Flo comes calling and I start eating junk.  I just want to eat like chips, popcorn, chocolate kisses, anything that has that constant hand to mouth activity.  And if I don't have something, I continually go look for something!  

Well, that was the past two days.  I don't even want to eat lunch on those days, just munchie stuff.   The scale says I am still ok and I think the "HM's" are gone for this month.  So maybe I can still salvage this week.


----------



## ancestry

NolansAngel said:


> First Name and Screen name:Stephanie (NolansAngel)
> What your Goal Is for Fitness:to lose 150lbs
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Soft Drinks
> Favorite Good Food for You: I love Steamed Veggies
> Favorite Form of Exercise: Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Going and buying the clothes I want to wear not just what I have to wear and taking a celebratory trip to WDW
> Family:My Dear sweet Fiance, Nolan, he is always supporting me in everything I do, and my 3 wonderful furbabies... Felony, Bitters, and Biscuit



Welcome!  Glad to have you join us!


----------



## ancestry

luvsJack said:


> Does anyone else get what I call the "Hormonal Munchies"??  UGGHHHH.  I get so frustrated with myself!!  I am coming along fine, good food choices and exercising and then BAM!  Auntie Flo comes calling and I start eating junk.  I just want to eat like chips, popcorn, chocolate kisses, anything that has that constant hand to mouth activity.  And if I don't have something, I continually go look for something!
> 
> Well, that was the past two days.  I don't even want to eat lunch on those days, just munchie stuff.   The scale says I am still ok and I think the "HM's" are gone for this month.  So maybe I can still salvage this week.



I so TOTALLY get these except I've always gotten them about a week before Auntie Flo shows up.  They are very frustrating.  I alternate between craving salt and sweet.  For the sweet I've turned to Skinny Cow ice cream sandwiches.  They are awesome and only have 140 calories for a large ice cream sandwich.  The salt is a bit more difficult as I try to minimize salt.  Usually I will turn to unbuttered popcorn as that helps a bit with the snack/salt craving but doesn't totally blow it on the calorie front.  However what I really want is a large bag of regular potato chips with french onion dip and a coke on the side.  lol!


----------



## Dizneydawn

I found a bunch of great info on a local tv station site!  I will post one a day and we can see what we think about it.

This first one has an idea I am going to try.  It asks you to write a contract to yourself.

Is anyone interested in doing it with me and posting it here?

Let me know!!

 Before you start a wellness project, fitness expert Chris Freytag says you should consider three things; what she calls "The 3 Cs of Exercise."

Chris says commitment, convenience and consistency are all vital to success in getting healthier.

The first C is commitment. Chris suggests writing down what you hope to accomplish. She says you should keep that "contract" in a place where you'll see it each day. Put it on your nightstand or the refrigerator so you see what you've promised you will achieve.

"Something that you'll be able to look at and really know you're committed," Chris Freytag said.

The second C is convenience. Chris says you have to pick something nearby that you find enjoyable. Whether it is a piece of equipment in your home or a nearby walking trail, you need to have an exercise plan that is reasonable to your lifestyle.

The third C is consistency. This third C is the key to a long term lifestyle change. Doing a little bit every day is so important to changing the way you live.


----------



## Dizneydawn

hanutedmansionmomma said:


> I feel like I'm at one of those points where if I push it I will start to see good movement in the scale...will try to get more water in and exercize more this week!


Glad to see  you posting!  I think we all need to do more of that to stay on track!!!  So easy to get too busy to get here!!!


MulanUSAF said:


> I'm going to post my food intake as well.  This is yesterday's food log.  If you are on myfitnesspal.com and would like to add me as a friend, my username is Leen2Sweet
> Love the way you could copy/post that here - I might need to switch out from sparkpeople or try and post it in an image file....!!!





gellybean said:


> Thanks you guys for the concern about my kiddo and the assurances that accidents indeed happen regardless of how careful we may be. He seems absolutely fine. The busted lip doesn't seem to be affecting his eating abilities. He is my son afterall. AHEM.
> YOu crack me up!!!
> I did a stupid this morning. I think.
> 
> If it works it will not be stupid....but I think you are right that too strict will = quit!  Love that!
> 
> 
> I'm gonna start posting my Eat This, Not That snippets again tonight.
> Yeah!!!!





Anna114 said:


> I finally went shopping yesterday, I was sick of pulling up my pants  So I go into Levi's outlet I put on size 14 and they fit perfect so I had to get 12's and they fit OK! I want them to last longer! WHOOP! It felt so good to shop, not, in the plus sizes. SO, I shopped online at LLBean today, oy vey between my husband and I losing weight it is getting costly. $327 later. I need all new clothes for our trip to the Poly and going to Las Vegas next month.
> Have you tried any consignment or thrift stores - makes loosing weight much cheaper!!





2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Well after I posted last night the monster appeared and I just couldn't stop eating.
> 
> leftover jello - check
> leftover pizza - check (it was only 1 1/2 slices of Papa Murphy DeLite pizza, but still)
> leftover onion dip with low fat wheat thins - check
> tube of M&Ms - check
> milky way bunny - check
> orange (big one) - check
> 
> Didn't even try and track it.  Bad day - start fresh on Tuesday. I did send the rest of the chocolate to work with my husband so he can put it out for whoever to eat it. As long as it isn't in the house, I won't be tempted.
> This was my day yesterday....so flippin mad at myself and need to flick it and forget it and move on to a better day!





Stacybaeasm said:


> Dawn, I am right there with you.  I am making a committment to getting a hammock this week so I can have 2 things in my siggie I can't see.  Luckily, I seem to have no appetite for supper these days so maybe that will help.


We need to see them...need to figure out how to shrink the rest.....  I am glad we can do this together!!! 


ancestry said:


> Long story short I was able to get in to see my chiropractor.  Apparently I shifted my C5 and C6 discs in my neck and caused pressure on the set of nerves that run down my arm. Oh my honey!!!!  That is painful I bet!





Anna114 said:


> it could be done ******lly because he was so big (sorry TMI I know )


Is it weird on a mostly women's board that vajay jay cannot be used? 


luvsJack said:


> Today is starting off much better and I actually got up early and got in a workout!


Glad for you!!


NolansAngel said:


> First Name and Screen name:Stephanie (NolansAngel)
> What your Goal Is for Fitness:to lose 150lbs


Welcome girl!!!! - I want to lose about 110 total to be at goal!!!!


2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I was doing SO well until I got home.  Tracked my food, refused a bag of M&Ms from a co-worker (full size bag too, not just a fun size one) got home and DH had made a bunch of bacon and made it nice and crispy (just the way I liked it  Me too!  You are married to the devil!  Have you ever had bacon and peanut butter sandwiches?!!! -
> I've got to STOP the madness!!!!


I think the contract is a good idea!!!


luvsJack said:


> Does anyone else get what I call the "Hormonal Munchies"??  UGGHHHH.



Let me see what I can find out about this!


----------



## Dizneydawn

*Ever feel like the donuts in your office lunch area are calling your name, even though they are 100 feet away? No doubt there are certain foods that you crave. Times of day, times of the month, or just based on your nutritional deficiencies, there are foods that you want  and that you want now. Dont worry. You are probably not obsessed. There are many reasons why people crave foodmost commonly, junk food. Heres why:
1. Raging Hormones

Any woman knows that her period is coming when she cant keep her hands out of the cookie jar, and gets more exercise opening the fridge than from a trip to the gym. Hormones, especially fluctuating ones, will cause cravings to go into overdrive. Thats probably the reason why women seem to have many more cravings than men, and seem to need to satisfy them more than men do. Ever spent a few months with a pregnant woman? Maybe shes not eating pickles dipped in ice cream, but when she wants potato chips, she wants them now! Chart your cycle and keep cut up veggies and fresh fruit in the fridge for those crave-tastic days.
2. Fatigue

A long day at work typically makes you tired. It also makes the 3 oclock munchies roll in. And when they hit, the most common craving is for something sweet. Sugary coffee drinks, candy and vending machine binges alike, workplace snacking is commonplace for good reason. Sugar provides a quick burst of energy, which is what your body really craves. Try limiting your caffeine intake in the morning so you can indulge in a cup of joe in the afternoon. Or, trade it out for green tea for a little caffeine and some antioxidants. Go easy on the sweet stuff though  youll probably find that the caffeine alone will do the trick.
3. Emotional Swings

You might crave certain foods to cure emotional issues like stress, sadness, depression, or just feeling a little under the weather. People tend to lean toward foods that provide comfort, which generally contain grease, fat, sugar or just tons of calories. You might also be inclined to eat junk food during happy times and social events. Certain foods become synonymous with comfort and happiness, triggering those cravings when you are looking to be in that mood. Try going for a walk somewhere that you enjoy, or calling a friend instead of indulging. Even a few minutes searching the web for your next vacation, looking at photos or emailing an old friend can help!

These emotional feelings may also be causing you to crave like crazy when you are dieting as well. Long-term healthy eaters may not feel this way, but intense, short-term diets characterized by quick weight loss cause people to feel deprived and to have a serious desire to satisfy it. Try transitioning to a balanced, healthy
diet  to avoid those swings.
4. Nutritional Deficiencies

Although there is little scientific evidence to back it, many people attribute cravings to nutritional deficiency. The theory is that if you are low on calcium, youll crave ice cream.  If youre anemic, youll crave meat. This theory is unfounded, though, so dont stress if you have a hankering for a steak!

Other psychological happenings could explain cravingssmelling cookies baking, seeing a commercial for cheeseburgers, etc.so try to combat them by satisfying them in more productive ways.*


----------



## Dizneydawn

* It's 4 p.m. Your workday is almost done. You're not really hungry, but like yesterday, same time, you've got a hankering for some chocolate. Not just any chocolate, but a Nestle Crunch. So you head over to the office vending machine, drop in a few coins ... and just like that, your well-intentioned efforts to regularly eat only healthy, weight-loss-friendly foods are foiled -- again.

You're not alone. Many women routinely experience sudden and irresistible food cravings for potato chips, ice cream, cookies and, yes, chocolate. Just what triggers these overpowering desires for certain foods?

 "Cravings are a natural part of our relationship to food," says Harvey Weingarten, Ph.D., the president and vice-chancellor of the University of Calgary in Alberta, Canada, who has conducted extensive research on food cravings. According to Weingarten's research, up to 97 percent of women have felt cravings (compared to 68 percent of men), and we give in to our urges at least half the time. There's a big difference between cravings and hunger pangs. "When you're hungry, you'll eat anything," Weingarten points out. "Cravings are very specific. People crave a certain type of food, like chips or chocolate -- and within that category, even a particular brand."

Though cravings seem to overtake us without warning and without reason, research shows that they are actually very predictable, arriving at particular times and in particular situations.

When your cravings hit

 You've probably noticed that you feel your strongest food yens at specific times of the day -- or month. Here are the whens and the whys of cravings:

* During the midafternoon slump (from about 3-6 p.m.) "By far the greatest number of cravings occur late in the day," says Marcia Levin Pelchat, Ph.D., of the Monell Chemical Senses Center in Philadelphia, an institute that does research on taste and food preferences. "That's when our blood glucose drops, making us sluggish and in need of a lift" All it takes now is a cue -- a fast-food billboard on your way home or a co-worker's candy bar -- to bring on a major craving.

* When we're stressed out, upset or bored Bad moods frequently give rise to cravings: We imagine that if we eat a cookie or a chocolate bar, we'll feel better -- and often we do. Carbohydrates sweet or starchy foods -- increase the secretion of the brain chemical serotonin, which in turn can improve mood.

* Before your period Research shows that many of our cravings for chocolate and carbohydrate-rich foods are particularly intense in the days leading up to menstruation. Experts theorize that women may overeat carbs in an attempt to raise serotonin levels to counter the bad moods and mild depression related to PMS.

Also, we actually need more calories premenstrually, so it would make sense we might experience more cravings if we're short on energy. Although there have been a number of studies examining cravings and the menstrual cycle, scientists still don't know exactly why some women crave carbs, chocolate and other sugary foods before their periods.

* When it's cold and dark out Short, wintry days can make us crave carbs like bread and pasta. People who suffer from Seasonal Affective Disorder (aka SAD, which is depression related to diminished sunlight-exposure) may be especially affected and crave carb-rich foods to help themselves feel better.

* When we're accustomed to eating Brian Wansink, Ph.D., a professor of nutritional science and marketing at the University of Illinois at Urbana-Champaign, who runs the university's Food and Brand Lab, has found that we often crave foods with associations to happy times we've had in the past. When we're at the ballpark, for example, we might crave a hot dog with the works; if a summer-night trip to the ice-cream parlor was a family tradition, we may find ourselves craving an ice-cream cone when the weather gets warm.

How to manage your cravings

Forewarned is forearmed: If you know a food craving is going to strike, you can substitute something -- a healthier snack, a distraction, even a well-planned breakfast or lunch -- rather than regularly surrendering. Here are proven methods to help tame your cravings:

* Eat carbs, protein and a little fat at every meal and snack. When we eat meals that are lacking in one kind of food, we may be more likely to crave it later -- something for dieters on high-protein, low-carb regimens to keep in mind. Eating a varied diet, you'll feel better and have more energy and better concentration. Protein and fat take longer to digest than carbs do, so including them, along with more fiber, in any meal means that you'll feel satisfied longer. When our meals are monotonous -- the same day after day -- we're practically guaranteed powerful cravings. "That's true even if your diet is nutritionally adequate," says Marcia Levin Pelchat, Ph.D.

Too often we'll skip breakfast or forget about lunch, only to feel a craving strike later in the day. Think ahead and plan a healthy breakfast, lunch and dinner that consist of carbohydrates, protein and good fats. Your snacks, too, should be a combination of protein, carbs and a little fat, especially in the late afternoon, when cravings seem most urgent. Any of the following snacks can fend off a trip to the candy machine: whole-wheat pita bread with hummus; a pear with lowfat cheese slices; a quesadilla (made with a whole-wheat tortilla); raw veggies with lowfat cottage cheese; wholewheat crackers with peanut butter.

 * Craving-proof your home and office. The simplest way to quash a craving is to ban crave-worthy foods from your environment. If you do buy snack foods like chips or cookies, choose small packages or individually wrapped portions to avoid going overboard. Meanwhile, here are three ways to make healthy, lowfat snacks easily available for regular indulgence:

1. Cut up and bag carrots, radishes, broccoli and celery sticks in advance and pack them with some lowfat cheese.

2. Buy light microwave popcorn packages to have on hand, and sprinkle some Parmesan cheese on top.

3. Keep fruit washed and ready to slice into a container of lowfat yogurt.
 * If your food cravings hit when you're anxious or stressed, seek consolation in other ways. Address your stress. What is it that you really need? A comforting conversation with a coworker, a walk, or a shoulder massage from a friend may do the job. If reassuring "comfort foods" are your downfall, find some that are healthy, but still satisfying -- a vegetarian casserole, maybe, or mashed potatoes made with lowfat milk.

* Give in sometimes. If your craving is especially persistent, denying yourself that cookie or bag of chips will only make the urge more intense. Allow yourself a moderate portion of the food you crave, deciding on the amount you II have before you dig in.

RELATED ARTICLE: the top five foods women crave

chocolate What to eat instead Let's face it, there's no substitute for chocolate. Eat a little bit of it, and savor every bite.

ice cream What to eat instead Try 1/2 cup of light vanilla ice cream (100 calories) topped with strawberries rather than full-fat vanilla ice cream (270 calories per A cup). Or go for Haagen-Dazs Chocolate Sorbet, which tastes extraordinarily rich but isn't: 130 calories and o fat grams per 1/2 cup.

potato chips What to eat instead Salted popcorn: 4 cups (a whole bowl!) of light microwave popcorn has just 120 calories. If you really need to have some chips, eat the baked kind with 110 calories per 1-ounce serving vs. deep-fried with 158 calories.

cookies What to eat instead Lower-fat cookies or granola/fruit bars, Try: Whole-wheat Fig Newtons (2 cookies have 110 calories); Healthy Valley Raspberry Jumbo cookies, which are fat- and trans-fat-free (1 cookie has 80 calories); a Nature's Carob Chip Choice Granola Bar (80 calories).

french fries What to eat instead Homemade baked cheese fries: Spray potato wedges with olive-oil-flavored Pam and sprinkle with salt; roast at 4000 F for 40 minutes; sprinkle with some reduced-fat grated Cheddar cheese and bake for 5 more minutes.*


----------



## GaRain

Well, my personal trainer session was a let down yesterday.  I went in with the idea that is was going to be something it wasn't.  Well, I got my monies worth - since it was free!  But a big waste of my time at the gym!

Oh well - I know about those cravings!  I fight them in a couple of ways...I eat lunch a little later than noon...postponing the cravings a bit.  I do not have ones or change in my purse (drop that in the Disney fund at the end of every day) so I can't visit the snack machine.  And about noon, I fill one of my empty bottles of water from the water cooler and add a crystal light and stick that in the freezer.  By the time I am heading home, I have this nice cool almost sweet treet to drink on the way home!
But man, those m'n'm's sure do call my name when Aunt Flo is around!!!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

One of the ways I deal with cravings is a trick I learned when I did Body for LIfe.  That particular program allowed you to have a free day every week - a day when you ate whatever you wanted and however much you wanted.  The trick was it all had to be consumed in a 24 hour period and then back on the plan.  Well, I don't go all out that way, but I allow myself 1 salty treat and 1 sweet treat per week but I buy it in a small bag so I only get 1 serving.  This way, I have something to look forward to and if a craving for M and M's hits, I just say to myself "Well, there is your SAturday treat."  I can generally hold off a few days to get it and then I eat it and move on.  I guess we'll see if it continues to work as the months go by.

I didn't do so well yesterday though.  I had lunch at Quizzno's with a co-worker.  Not bad, I did the research on line first and I came up with a decent sandwich that stayed in my calories for the day.  The problem came later.  We had a big event last night and I knew that A)I wouldn't have time to work out and B) I really didn't even have time to go home to get dinner before the event.  I had thought I would but...best laid plans and all that.  Then some folks said "Hey, we're running over to the mall to grab dinner" and I joined in.  We ended up at Cheeburger, Cheeburger.  Yep.  Not good.  I did talk myself into getting a burger wrap which was a few less calories, but all told, it was not a great day.  Here's hoping today is better even though I already know that there is no workout in my future again.  The season is starting and I have a late production meeting.  By the time I get home, it will be too late.


----------



## shellabell

I have a horrible time fighting cravings. I know it's a mental thing, but when I want junk it's hard for me to substitute with carrots or fruit. I never even ate carrots or fruit until the last couple of years!

Yesterday was not a good eating day. I was having one of those days when I could not get full. I would finish eating and still feel hungry. During the day I did okay, although I was eating too much it was at least fairly healthy. Then I ended up going to McDonalds for dinner. I got one of their mini meals and a sundae, but I still ended up about 300-400 over calories. The worst part was the fat, I think I was about 30 grams over my daily. 

I do give myself credit for making it to the gym; I kept trying to talk myself out of going

I am up 2lbs today-hoping to take it back off before official weigh in.


----------



## stitchfan23

Doing okay on the food side of things and doing great on the water.  Finished my forst 30 day challenge on the Wii Active but because of an upcoming Disney trip and a trip to Scotland a week later I have decided not to start another one at this time.  Hubby and I have copied down the exercises from the Active and are doing them with weights which is giving us a better exercise than with the bands.  I also just started the couch to 5K that someone else recommended and it is hard.  I do mine on the treadmill during the day and so far (2 sessions in) I can only do 10min first time and 11 min second time out of the 20min but I am working up to it.  Then when hubby gets home and does his I get on the bike for another 15 min.  

Just placed an order last night for JC Penney outlet and they have some great prices in the outlet.  I spent just over $150 and I got 2 pairs of shorts, 2 pairs of capris, a sweatshirt, and I think 8 shirts.  Most of the shirts were under $7.99 and the sweatshirt was $9.99.  I figure if they get me through my 2 upcoming trips them I will be happy.


----------



## luvsJack

ancestry said:


> I so TOTALLY get these except I've always gotten them about a week before Auntie Flo shows up.  They are very frustrating.  I alternate between craving salt and sweet.  For the sweet I've turned to Skinny Cow ice cream sandwiches.  They are awesome and only have 140 calories for a large ice cream sandwich.  The salt is a bit more difficult as I try to minimize salt.  Usually I will turn to unbuttered popcorn as that helps a bit with the snack/salt craving but doesn't totally blow it on the calorie front.  *However what I really want is a large bag of regular potato chips with french onion dip and a coke on the side.  lol*!



THAT IS IT EXACTLY!!!  That is the very thing I would love to dive off in right now while on the couch in front of the TV watching some sappy romantic comedy.  (apparently I have hormonal movie cravings too! )


----------



## luvsJack

Well, I have printed out everyone's tips for cravings  (thanks Dawn for all that info!).  Hanging it all on the fridge next to the calendar and next month I will most definitely make sure I am ready and prepared.  I believe if I think ahead, realize the cravings are coming and be ready with some "instead of" foods, I can beat them.    

It just always seems like the cravings hit when I am getting low on groceries and that really puts dd's snacks in danger!   And of course this month her Easter basket with all the kisses in it is sitting on the table.  Moving that to her room when I get home!  Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## Anna114

So I couldn't stand my"Aunt Flo", never heard that one  and the chocolate bingeing, I TOLD the Dr just remove the annoying uterus...... and he did 

As for snacking, I am sick to death of carrots and the like when I get home from work at 12am so I went down the snack aisle and found multi grain tortilla chips and bought some salsa (excellent snack with low cals and carbs, the salsa) and I'll try that for a little while. Pretzels were killing me with the carbs. Some times I try to worry more about the health then just the diet all of the time.


----------



## gellybean

GaRain said:


> Well, my personal trainer session was a let down yesterday.  I went in with the idea that is was going to be something it wasn't.  Well, I got my monies worth - since it was free!  But a big waste of my time at the gym!
> 
> Oh well - I know about those cravings!  I fight them in a couple of ways...I eat lunch a little later than noon...postponing the cravings a bit.  I do not have ones or change in my purse (drop that in the Disney fund at the end of every day) so I can't visit the snack machine.  And about noon, I fill one of my empty bottles of water from the water cooler and add a crystal light and stick that in the freezer.  By the time I am heading home, I have this nice cool almost sweet treet to drink on the way home!
> But man, those m'n'm's sure do call my name when Aunt Flo is around!!!




Sorry your free personal training session was a bust! At least it was free!! 

Great strategies for delaying and controlling your cravings!





Stacybaeasm said:


> One of the ways I deal with cravings is a trick I learned when I did Body for LIfe.  That particular program allowed you to have a free day every week - a day when you ate whatever you wanted and however much you wanted.  The trick was it all had to be consumed in a 24 hour period and then back on the plan.  Well, I don't go all out that way, but I allow myself 1 salty treat and 1 sweet treat per week but I buy it in a small bag so I only get 1 serving.  This way, I have something to look forward to and if a craving for M and M's hits, I just say to myself "Well, there is your SAturday treat."  I can generally hold off a few days to get it and then I eat it and move on.  I guess we'll see if it continues to work as the months go by.
> 
> I didn't do so well yesterday though.  I had lunch at Quizzno's with a co-worker.  Not bad, I did the research on line first and I came up with a decent sandwich that stayed in my calories for the day.  The problem came later.  We had a big event last night and I knew that A)I wouldn't have time to work out and B) I really didn't even have time to go home to get dinner before the event.  I had thought I would but...best laid plans and all that.  Then some folks said "Hey, we're running over to the mall to grab dinner" and I joined in.  We ended up at Cheeburger, Cheeburger.  Yep.  Not good.  I did talk myself into getting a burger wrap which was a few less calories, but all told, it was not a great day.  Here's hoping today is better even though I already know that there is no workout in my future again.  The season is starting and I have a late production meeting.  By the time I get home, it will be too late.




Totally get the cheeseburger thing. Did the same thing yesterday. Be proud of your Quizno's choices and for getting the wrap instead. You are making choices for a healthier you, overall! 

Good idea about the one sweet and one salty treat a week!! 



stitchfan23 said:


> Doing okay on the food side of things and doing great on the water.  Finished my forst 30 day challenge on the Wii Active but because of an upcoming Disney trip and a trip to Scotland a week later I have decided not to start another one at this time.  Hubby and I have copied down the exercises from the Active and are doing them with weights which is giving us a better exercise than with the bands.  I also just started the couch to 5K that someone else recommended and it is hard.  I do mine on the treadmill during the day and so far (2 sessions in) I can only do 10min first time and 11 min second time out of the 20min but I am working up to it.  Then when hubby gets home and does his I get on the bike for another 15 min.
> 
> Just placed an order last night for JC Penney outlet and they have some great prices in the outlet.  I spent just over $150 and I got 2 pairs of shorts, 2 pairs of capris, a sweatshirt, and I think 8 shirts.  Most of the shirts were under $7.99 and the sweatshirt was $9.99.  I figure if they get me through my 2 upcoming trips them I will be happy.




Ohhhhhh it's all your fault.  I just hit the JC Penney Outlet site and ordered way too many things. And I have no trips planned for an excuse!! 

Seriously, thanks for the heads up.  I love me a good deal as much as I love me a good meal. 



luvsJack said:


> THAT IS IT EXACTLY!!!  That is the very thing I would love to dive off in right now while on the couch in front of the TV watching some sappy romantic comedy.  (apparently I have hormonal movie cravings too! )



The only emotion I've found I don't pig out with is Anger! Go figure. Apparently if DH and I fought more often, I'd be a size 12.  and my house would be cleaner! I clean when I'm mad. But every other emotion, I want food!!



Cravings!! Yeah... totally gave in and ordered a cheeseburger and onion rings for lunch yesterday. And I'm afraid to admit I enjoyed every single stinking bite of it.  I ordered it from a mom and pop shop so it was more close to homemade than processed and left off the mayo. Had a diet coke when what I wanted was a vanilla shake and then had a fiber bar for dinner last night. Not the smartest day I've had but I'm owning it and putting it out there and vowing to do better today! For me, it's definitely not having groceries at home that leads me to take the drive thru detour. And sadly, I could have gone through McD's and gotten a kids meal and been ok, but I wanted that satisfying meal of substance.


My diet shipped yesterday. I'm interested to read all about it. From what I can find online it's nothing new information wise. No gimmicks. Just giving up a lot of bad for you foods. I'm scared, to be honest. But I figure I can do anything for a week, and if the scale is my friend, I'll probably be motivated for another week, etc.

Will keep you guys posted. 

Sorry I didn't get the Eat This Not That done last night. Was a strange night. Our gym schedule is really messing up my kids bedtime routine, and I'm trying to figure out a way to make it work. It's so hard to get DS7 to bed on time when it's still daylight out and we're just getting back from the gym. I am so looking foward to the summer, which for me to say that is a huge deal. Summer is usually a time of depression for me. It's so stinking hot here, as many of you southern states dwellers can relate too! And all the activities that make that bearable just aren't an option for me. Swimming in public, going out on the lake in your swim suit, etc. Plus I'm a big tv junkie and there's just nothing on tv in the summer. 

So for me to say I'm looking foward to the summer, well that's huge. 
I'm not watching as many tv shows now that I'm working out in the evening. No time. DH and I are working on the yard, getting it ready to spend a lot of time with the boys out there this summer. We grill out often, a healthy and yummy summer perk. We've got not one, but two beach vacations planned. One to see my cousin get married, and one to visit DH's mom. And I'm looking forward to them. I'm getting in a swimsuit no matter how much I've lost by then!!

Gonna post another Eat This Not That, now to make up for last night's missed one and then I'll post another one tonight.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## gellybean

Worst Ice Cream Dessert
Cosi Double Trouble Brownie Sundae

1594 cals 95 g fat 1039 mg sodium 163 g carbs

This dessert is dubbed Double Trouble for a reason. Cosi doesn't provide sugar content, but the 163 g of carbohydrates suggests that this sundae racks up at least 100 grams of the sweet stuff, easily. That's the sugar equivalent of 10 Krispy Kreme original glazed donuts. And there could be even more. Add to that enough calories to fill you up for almost an entire day (not to mention a disturbingly high level of sodium) and this dessert is sure to absolutely trash your diet.

Eat This Instead! 
S'Mores
361 cals 10 g fat 234 mg sodium 61 g carbs







Worst Chicken Entree
Dairy Queen 6 Piece Chicken Strip Basket with Country Gravy
1640 cals 74 g fat (12g sat, 1 g trans) 3690 mg sodium 121 g carbs






It's amazing how many calories DQ can pack into 6 strips of fatty fried chicken. Don't blame the trans-fatty gravy alone -- it adds only about 400 extra calories. This disastrous basket will send your blood pressure soaring with the sodium equivalent of 112 saltine crackers, and it'll drag you down for the rest of the day with it's carbohydrate overload. 

Eat This Instead!

Grilled Flamethrower Chicken Sandwich
590 cals 36 g fat (9 g sat) 1480 mg sodium 34 g carbohydrates




Gelly's note: I gained about 40 lbs over the course of one summer between my freshmen and sophmore year of high school when I started dating a boy that worked at Dairy Queen!!! I can't telll you how often I ate chicken strip baskets that summer!   NO wonder!!!


----------



## luvsJack

Anna114 said:


> So I couldn't stand my"Aunt Flo", never heard that one  and the chocolate bingeing, I TOLD the Dr just remove the annoying uterus...... and he did
> 
> As for snacking, I am sick to death of carrots and the like when I get home from work at 12am so I went down the snack aisle and *found multi grain tortilla chips and bought some salsa (excellent snack with low cals and carbs, the salsa*) and I'll try that for a little while. Pretzels were killing me with the carbs. Some times I try to worry more about the health then just the diet all of the time.



Yum that sounds good and will so help with my "chip and dip" cravings! I will look for the multi gran tortilla chips.


----------



## luvsJack

gellybean said:


> *The only emotion I've found I don't pig out with is Anger! Go figure. Apparently if DH and I fought more often, I'd be a size 12.  and my house would be cleaner! I clean when I'm mad. But every other emotion, I want food!!*
> :



Yep, thats me too.  Anger usually results in cleaning and more exercise (walking), but with the rest of it I eat.


----------



## gellybean

I just had a minor victory and who else to share it with but with you guys?



I totally went to the grocery store on a Thursday.




And y'all are going "and your point?"

I NEVER shop for groceries for the weekend. We always shop on Mondays (DH is usually off work) and we buy for the 'week' except by the weekend we're out of complete meal making ingredients and inevitably I snack too much instead of eating full healthy balanced meals or I end up eating out or worse driving through a drive thru. 

I went to the store and got lots of healthy options for the weekened!! Even though DS7 is going to his dad's this weekend and DH is working all weekend, I'm still gonna cook for just myself and DS2 (who eats whatever I eat, thankfully)

Major step in the right direction for me!!!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

NolansAngel said:


> First Name and Screen name:Stephanie (NolansAngel)
> What your Goal Is for Fitness:to lose 150lbs
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Soft Drinks
> Favorite Good Food for You: I love Steamed Veggies
> Favorite Form of Exercise: Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Going and buying the clothes I want to wear not just what I have to wear and taking a celebratory trip to WDW
> Family:My Dear sweet Fiance, Nolan, he is always supporting me in everything I do, and my 3 wonderful furbabies... Felony, Bitters, and Biscuit


 welcome!


luvsJack said:


> Does anyone else get what I call the "Hormonal Munchies"??  UGGHHHH.  I get so frustrated with myself!!  I am coming along fine, good food choices and exercising and then BAM!


Yes!! I have salty crunchy, then orange juice, then more salty crunchy, then cheese then orange juice then peanut butter. In that order. weird weird weird.

TGIF tomorrow!!!


----------



## stitchfan23

> Ohhhhhh it's all your fault.  I just hit the JC Penney Outlet site and ordered way too many things. And I have no trips planned for an excuse!!
> 
> Seriously, thanks for the heads up. I love me a good deal as much as I love me a good meal.



 It's okay I have broad shoulders blame me all you want.  Up here in Canada we only have 2 plus size stores (and they are owned by the same company) and are expensive (but the clothes do last) and Sears - Sears here is terrible compared to yours.  Excuse me but I am 35 years old, I don't want to dress like my Grandma! Oh and Wal-Mart but I find that they fit small - more like Junior sizes.

I started ordering from JC Penney just before Christmas and love everything I have gotten.  Hubby says he is going to call them and ask them to please not send me any more coupons.  I have a coupon for 20% and usually it doesn't count on Outlet stuff but this one did

Hope you like your clothes!


----------



## MulanUSAF

I had a moment of weakness today and it was disastrous.  A new frozen yogurt place opened next to the local post office and I don't even know why I decided to walk in.  All I know is that I walked out five minutes later with a frozen pineapple yogurt that tasted like the Dole Whip you get at Disney and I couldn't stop eating it!

So I ate the whole cup   I have no nutrition info on it, but I'm guessing it's easily two day's worth of sugar allowance for me in that little cup.  I'm so mad at myself right now because it sent my blood sugar skyrocketing for the first time in weeks.  I really want to go the gym again, even though I already spent my usual hour there this morning.  But I'm scared to go outside right now due to a tornado watch in our area and the weather radar showing a strong system moving toward us within the next hour.  WHY, why today, of all days!!!

Okay, I'm done venting.  I just hope there won't be any real tornado heading this way.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

luvsJack said:


> Does anyone else get what I call the "Hormonal Munchies"??  UGGHHHH.


Have you seen my posts for the last two days?  I've been having them BIG time. I was able to finally stop myself, but it's been a couple of BAD days.



gellybean said:


> I just had a minor victory and who else to share it with but with you guys?
> 
> I totally went to the grocery store on a Thursday.



Congratulations!!!  Every small victory is worthy of 

Today I'm trying to regain control. Went to Sweet Tomatoes for Lunch and had a big salad, but then they had a creamy lemon pasta (heavenly - but NOT low cal) tonight we are having pork chop sandwiches. I'll try and make it as healthy as possible but DANG its hard.

Tomorrow I'll be outside all day at a Habitat build so hopefully I'll be burning off a lot of calories. I just have to stay away from the cookies and chips.


----------



## gellybean

Worst Salad

On the Border Grande Taco Salad with Taco Beef and Chipotle Honey Mustard Dressing
1700 cals 124 g fat (37.5 g sat) 2620 mg sodium 86 g carbs






Greasy ground beef, shredded cheese, and a massive tortilla bowl lend this taco "salad" the caloric helf of 8 1/2 Taco Bell beef tacos! The only way to escape unscathed at On the Border is to use the Create Your Own Combo option on the menu; this salad-taco plate is the best meal you could hope to have -- just be sure to skip the rice and beans.

Eat This Instead!
Mexican Chopped Salad and a Crispy Chicken Taco
450 cals 26 g fat (7 g sat) 1120 mg sodium 40 g carbs



Worst Sandwich
Quiznos Tuna Melt (large)
1760 cals 133 g fat (25 g sat, 1.5 g trans) 2120 mg sodium 92 g carbs






When we first launched _Eat This, Not That!_, we singled out this troublesome tuna sandwich for its massive caloric load. In response, Quiznos claims to have shaved a good 300 calories from between the bread. But incredibly enough, it's still the most atrocious sandwich we found in our latest round of menu-scouring. Blame the gobs of calorie-and fat-packed mayo, the endless inches of carb-heavy bread, and the full day's worth of sodium. 

Eat This Instead!
Small Honey Bourban Chicken on Wheat Bread
320 cals 4.5 g fat (.5 g sat) 920 mg sodium 920 mg carbohydrates ** Gelly's note: the book has it listed this way, obviously a typo so I looked it up myself. Should be 45 g carbs**


----------



## ancestry

MulanUSAF said:


> I had a moment of weakness today and it was disastrous.  A new frozen yogurt place opened next to the local post office and I don't even know why I decided to walk in.  All I know is that I walked out five minutes later with a frozen pineapple yogurt that tasted like the Dole Whip you get at Disney and I couldn't stop eating it!
> 
> So I ate the whole cup   I have no nutrition info on it, but I'm guessing it's easily two day's worth of sugar allowance for me in that little cup.  I'm so mad at myself right now because it sent my blood sugar skyrocketing for the first time in weeks.  I really want to go the gym again, even though I already spent my usual hour there this morning.  But I'm scared to go outside right now due to a tornado watch in our area and the weather radar showing a strong system moving toward us within the next hour.  WHY, why today, of all days!!!
> 
> Okay, I'm done venting.  I just hope there won't be any real tornado heading this way.




Sorry things didn't go as planned yesterday.  Hoping you have a better day today.


----------



## Duchie

NolansAngel said:


> First Name and Screen name:Stephanie (NolansAngel)
> What your Goal Is for Fitness:to lose 150lbs
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Soft Drinks
> Favorite Good Food for You: I love Steamed Veggies
> Favorite Form of Exercise: Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Going and buying the clothes I want to wear not just what I have to wear and taking a celebratory trip to WDW
> Family:My Dear sweet Fiance, Nolan, he is always supporting me in everything I do, and my 3 wonderful furbabies... Felony, Bitters, and Biscuit



Welcome aboard!    I bought a copy of that 30 Day Shred on the recommendation of my friend.  However I haven't gotten up the guts yet to try it.  But I will .... soon.....



HARVEYSGIRL said:


> This is a great thread. Is it to late to join?



We'd love to have you join us!



gellybean said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> Just had the poop scared out of me at TJ Maxx. My DS7 was pulling the basket (instead of pushing) and DS2 was sitting in the child seat. The basket tipped over and DS2 face planted. Thankfully there was a mat there and cushioned his fall some. Scared the begeesus out of me. His nose started pouring blood, and his lips are busted.
> 
> I always thought I was that careful mom ya know? Never would have let my kids stand up in a cart or anything like that. Turns out just letting your older child push the basket can be dangerous.



That is scary!  Glad he's OK.  My youngest is the one giving me grey hairs with stuff like this.  Oh, and congrats on the loss this week, too.



luvsJack said:


> I was just reading everyone's posts about strength training and started googling how I could do it at home. (I know me well enough to know that if I join a gym, I will not go)    Here's a link to anyone who is interested:
> 
> http://www.wellnessletter.com/html/fw/fwFit03StrengthTraining.html



I was just about to go looking for exactly this information - thank you so much for sharing it!



Dizneydawn said:


> *Ever feel like the donuts in your office lunch area are calling your name, even though they are 100 feet away? No doubt there are certain foods that you crave. Times of day, times of the month, or just based on your nutritional deficiencies, there are foods that you want  and that you want now. Dont worry. You are probably not obsessed. There are many reasons why people crave foodmost commonly, junk food. Heres why:
> 1. Raging Hormones
> 
> Any woman knows that her period is coming when she cant keep her hands out of the cookie jar, and gets more exercise opening the fridge than from a trip to the gym. Hormones, especially fluctuating ones, will cause cravings to go into overdrive. Thats probably the reason why women seem to have many more cravings than men, and seem to need to satisfy them more than men do. Ever spent a few months with a pregnant woman? Maybe shes not eating pickles dipped in ice cream, but when she wants potato chips, she wants them now! Chart your cycle and keep cut up veggies and fresh fruit in the fridge for those crave-tastic days.
> 2. Fatigue
> 
> A long day at work typically makes you tired. It also makes the 3 oclock munchies roll in. And when they hit, the most common craving is for something sweet. Sugary coffee drinks, candy and vending machine binges alike, workplace snacking is commonplace for good reason. Sugar provides a quick burst of energy, which is what your body really craves. Try limiting your caffeine intake in the morning so you can indulge in a cup of joe in the afternoon. Or, trade it out for green tea for a little caffeine and some antioxidants. Go easy on the sweet stuff though  youll probably find that the caffeine alone will do the trick.
> 3. Emotional Swings
> 
> You might crave certain foods to cure emotional issues like stress, sadness, depression, or just feeling a little under the weather. People tend to lean toward foods that provide comfort, which generally contain grease, fat, sugar or just tons of calories. You might also be inclined to eat junk food during happy times and social events. Certain foods become synonymous with comfort and happiness, triggering those cravings when you are looking to be in that mood. Try going for a walk somewhere that you enjoy, or calling a friend instead of indulging. Even a few minutes searching the web for your next vacation, looking at photos or emailing an old friend can help!
> 
> These emotional feelings may also be causing you to crave like crazy when you are dieting as well. Long-term healthy eaters may not feel this way, but intense, short-term diets characterized by quick weight loss cause people to feel deprived and to have a serious desire to satisfy it. Try transitioning to a balanced, healthy
> diet  to avoid those swings.
> 4. Nutritional Deficiencies
> 
> Although there is little scientific evidence to back it, many people attribute cravings to nutritional deficiency. The theory is that if you are low on calcium, youll crave ice cream.  If youre anemic, youll crave meat. This theory is unfounded, though, so dont stress if you have a hankering for a steak!
> 
> Other psychological happenings could explain cravingssmelling cookies baking, seeing a commercial for cheeseburgers, etc.so try to combat them by satisfying them in more productive ways.*



All this info on cravings is very interesting.  I don't get them often but last week I just had this itch to eat.  It was later in the evening (8:00-ish) and I knew I wasn't hungry but I just wanted to MUNCH.  None of the usual things worked for me, so I eventually just went and read my book in bed.  Guess I must have been PMSing but man was it weird!

Can I just get a do-over for today?  Not even 8:00 here and it's already been one of those days.  Woke up with yet another headache which impacted my workout.  The internet was down and since I need to have it to work, I had to get it back up again.  Fortunately today is a short work day for me and it's a beautiful day so I'm going to go for a walk after I'm done with work.


----------



## njtinkmom

Hi guys sorry I have not been around for a while...  I have soooo much stress right now I can't focus anymore.  You see my ex and I have joint custody and he is a real jerk to the kids and they don't want to live with him anymore so I am in the middle of a court custody battle.  He is fighting it (only for the child support I pay him) and the kids are dealing with this terribly.  He just submitted testimony against me full of terrible lies - I hope the court sees through his evilness - but he is one of those charismatic types that can put the charm on so no one sees his awful side.  The kids see it though and bear the brunt of it.  It is an awful awful situation.  I went to the doctor and was put on an anti anxiety med which means that weight loss is almost impossible.  So I am stuck right now.  I will follow along and cheer on your victories and hopefully one day I will be able to focus on me again, for right now this consumes me.  My court date is April 23rd - pray that it turns out well for the kids, it is about them not me or my ex.  He of course does not understand this.  Sorry to vent here....  Think happy skinny thoughts!


----------



## Anna114

njtinkmom said:


> Hi guys sorry I have not been around for a while...  I have soooo much stress right now I can't focus anymore.  You see my ex and I have joint custody and he is a real jerk to the kids and they don't want to live with him anymore so I am in the middle of a court custody battle.  He is fighting it (only for the child support I pay him) and the kids are dealing with this terribly.  He just submitted testimony against me full of terrible lies - I hope the court sees through his evilness - but he is one of those charismatic types that can put the charm on so no one sees his awful side.  The kids see it though and bear the brunt of it.  It is an awful awful situation.  I went to the doctor and was put on an anti anxiety med which means that weight loss is almost impossible.  So I am stuck right now.  I will follow along and cheer on your victories and hopefully one day I will be able to focus on me again, for right now this consumes me.  My court date is April 23rd - pray that it turns out well for the kids, it is about them not me or my ex.  He of course does not understand this.  Sorry to vent here....  Think happy skinny thoughts!



Her's a big fat  I hope things go your way and your children are happy with the outcome


----------



## Stacybaeasm

njtinkmom said:


> Hi guys sorry I have not been around for a while...  I have soooo much stress right now I can't focus anymore.  You see my ex and I have joint custody and he is a real jerk to the kids and they don't want to live with him anymore so I am in the middle of a court custody battle.  He is fighting it (only for the child support I pay him) and the kids are dealing with this terribly.  He just submitted testimony against me full of terrible lies - I hope the court sees through his evilness - but he is one of those charismatic types that can put the charm on so no one sees his awful side.  The kids see it though and bear the brunt of it.  It is an awful awful situation.  I went to the doctor and was put on an anti anxiety med which means that weight loss is almost impossible.  So I am stuck right now.  I will follow along and cheer on your victories and hopefully one day I will be able to focus on me again, for right now this consumes me.  My court date is April 23rd - pray that it turns out well for the kids, it is about them not me or my ex.  He of course does not understand this.  Sorry to vent here....  Think happy skinny thoughts!



Hang in there!  You need to focus on your kids right now.  I hope everything works out and we are here if you need us!


----------



## stitchfan23

> Originally Posted by njtinkmom
> Hi guys sorry I have not been around for a while... I have soooo much stress right now I can't focus anymore. You see my ex and I have joint custody and he is a real jerk to the kids and they don't want to live with him anymore so I am in the middle of a court custody battle. He is fighting it (only for the child support I pay him) and the kids are dealing with this terribly. He just submitted testimony against me full of terrible lies - I hope the court sees through his evilness - but he is one of those charismatic types that can put the charm on so no one sees his awful side. The kids see it though and bear the brunt of it. It is an awful awful situation. I went to the doctor and was put on an anti anxiety med which means that weight loss is almost impossible. So I am stuck right now. I will follow along and cheer on your victories and hopefully one day I will be able to focus on me again, for right now this consumes me. My court date is April 23rd - pray that it turns out well for the kids, it is about them not me or my ex. He of course does not understand this. Sorry to vent here.... Think happy skinny thoughts!



Hang in there and big  to you and your family!


----------



## ancestry

njtinkmom said:


> Hi guys sorry I have not been around for a while...  I have soooo much stress right now I can't focus anymore.  You see my ex and I have joint custody and he is a real jerk to the kids and they don't want to live with him anymore so I am in the middle of a court custody battle.  He is fighting it (only for the child support I pay him) and the kids are dealing with this terribly.  He just submitted testimony against me full of terrible lies - I hope the court sees through his evilness - but he is one of those charismatic types that can put the charm on so no one sees his awful side.  The kids see it though and bear the brunt of it.  It is an awful awful situation.  I went to the doctor and was put on an anti anxiety med which means that weight loss is almost impossible.  So I am stuck right now.  I will follow along and cheer on your victories and hopefully one day I will be able to focus on me again, for right now this consumes me.  My court date is April 23rd - pray that it turns out well for the kids, it is about them not me or my ex.  He of course does not understand this.  Sorry to vent here....  Think happy skinny thoughts!



  Hugs to you and your family. Remember to be gentle to yourself.


----------



## luvsJack

gellybean said:


> Worst Salad
> 
> On the Border Grande Taco Salad with Taco Beef and Chipotle Honey Mustard Dressing
> 1700 cals 124 g fat (37.5 g sat) 2620 mg sodium 86 g carbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greasy ground beef, shredded cheese, and a massive tortilla bowl lend this taco "salad" the caloric helf of 8 1/2 Taco Bell beef tacos! The only way to escape unscathed at On the Border is to use the Create Your Own Combo option on the menu; this salad-taco plate is the best meal you could hope to have -- just be sure to skip the rice and beans.
> 
> Eat This Instead!
> Mexican Chopped Salad and a Crispy Chicken Taco
> 450 cals 26 g fat (7 g sat) 1120 mg sodium 40 g carbs
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> This reminded me of when me and several coworkers decided to get a take out Taco Salad.  I dont' know if any of ya'll have "Ward's" fast food places but there are pretty popular down here.  Well, that is where we sent someone to pick up the salads.
> 
> The salad came in one of those styro take out trays.  The lettuce and other veggies were all in this container.  In another small round container was the chips and cheese and in second small round container was the taco meat.  OMG!  We opened the little container of meat and there was at least 2 inches of pure grease sitting on top of it!!    I just could NOT eat that and ended up throwing the whole thing away!       It made me wonder how many times we eat something with that much grease in it but we don't see it?


----------



## Duchie

njtinkmom said:


> Hi guys sorry I have not been around for a while...  I have soooo much stress right now I can't focus anymore.  You see my ex and I have joint custody and he is a real jerk to the kids and they don't want to live with him anymore so I am in the middle of a court custody battle.  He is fighting it (only for the child support I pay him) and the kids are dealing with this terribly.  He just submitted testimony against me full of terrible lies - I hope the court sees through his evilness - but he is one of those charismatic types that can put the charm on so no one sees his awful side.  The kids see it though and bear the brunt of it.  It is an awful awful situation.  I went to the doctor and was put on an anti anxiety med which means that weight loss is almost impossible.  So I am stuck right now.  I will follow along and cheer on your victories and hopefully one day I will be able to focus on me again, for right now this consumes me.  My court date is April 23rd - pray that it turns out well for the kids, it is about them not me or my ex.  He of course does not understand this.  Sorry to vent here....  Think happy skinny thoughts!



Please take care of yourself


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

njtinkmom said:


> Hi guys sorry I have not been around for a while...  I have soooo much stress right now I can't focus anymore.  You see my ex and I have joint custody and he is a real jerk to the kids and they don't want to live with him anymore so I am in the middle of a court custody battle.  He is fighting it (only for the child support I pay him) and the kids are dealing with this terribly.  He just submitted testimony against me full of terrible lies - I hope the court sees through his evilness - but he is one of those charismatic types that can put the charm on so no one sees his awful side.  The kids see it though and bear the brunt of it.  It is an awful awful situation.  I went to the doctor and was put on an anti anxiety med which means that weight loss is almost impossible.  So I am stuck right now.  I will follow along and cheer on your victories and hopefully one day I will be able to focus on me again, for right now this consumes me.  My court date is April 23rd - pray that it turns out well for the kids, it is about them not me or my ex.  He of course does not understand this.  Sorry to vent here....  Think happy skinny thoughts!




Feel free to vent away!  Here are more  for you and your kids.

Not a good day today. Did tons of work, but ate BAD stuff all day! Four cookies, two bags of chips, one sandwich.  

Now we are going out to dinner.  I hope we're going someplace that I can get a salad.


----------



## luvsJack

Today was ok with food, good with exercise and I got a bit of a shock that is really making me think about my choices and where I want to go from here.

Yesterday on Facebook, the brother of a guy I went to school with posted that his brother was missing and was asking for contact if anyone saw or heard from his brother.  Today he posted a very sad update.  They found his brother dead.   I don't have any other info (I wasn't close to either of them in school and had not kept in contact after school, had only seen a few posts by them on Facebook) but his death has really made me stop and think about my health and what my weight is doing to it; but its also making me think about life.  I keep thinking about this guy and and the fact that he was living his dream.  He didn't get out of school and start thinking "someday I will . . ."  He just started doing it and from what I can tell, continued until his death.  Thank goodness, he was able to do what he really wanted to do in the present and didn't waste time saying "someday".  

I know that I have a very bad habit of thinking "when I am thinner, I will . . ." or "when I have more money, I will. . ."  But you know, the time to do whatever it is, is now!    We may not have later or someday but we do have now!

So, I pledge to myself to continue this journey to lose weight and to be healthier; and to also re-evaluate other parts of my life and make sure that I am where I want to be  and doing what I want to do.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

luvsJack said:


> I know that I have a very bad habit of thinking "when I am thinner, I will . . ." or "when I have more money, I will. . ."  But you know, the time to do whatever it is, is now!    We may not have later or someday but we do have now!
> 
> So, I pledge to myself to continue this journey to lose weight and to be healthier; and to also re-evaluate other parts of my life and make sure that I am where I want to be  and doing what I want to do.





today will be a good day


----------



## stitchfan23

> Originally Posted by luvsJack
> I know that I have a very bad habit of thinking "when I am thinner, I will . . ." or "when I have more money, I will. . ." But you know, the time to do whatever it is, is now! We may not have later or someday but we do have now!
> 
> So, I pledge to myself to continue this journey to lose weight and to be healthier; and to also re-evaluate other parts of my life and make sure that I am where I want to be and doing what I want to do.



So sorry to hear about the loss but I agree with your commments.  It was these feeling exactly that made me open my own business 7 years ago.  Is it hard? Yes. But I am living my dream and doing something that I love.  If I had waited until I had more money or solved all the other obsticals I would never have done it.


----------



## njtinkmom

Thanks for all your well wishes.  It is a very trying time for me and I appreciate all your support.  You guys are the best!


----------



## ancestry

luvsJack said:


> Yesterday on Facebook, the brother of a guy I went to school with posted that his brother was missing and was asking for contact if anyone saw or heard from his brother.  Today he posted a very sad update.  They found his brother dead.   I don't have any other info (I wasn't close to either of them in school and had not kept in contact after school, had only seen a few posts by them on Facebook) but his death has really made me stop and think about my health and what my weight is doing to it; but its also making me think about life.  I keep thinking about this guy and and the fact that he was living his dream.  He didn't get out of school and start thinking "someday I will . . ."  He just started doing it and from what I can tell, continued until his death.  Thank goodness, he was able to do what he really wanted to do in the present and didn't waste time saying "someday".



Sorry to hear about that!  Very sad.  Your reflections are very insightful.


----------



## Dizneydawn

I wanted to post this separate of my reply to all you guys.

Dan and I made a contract today to ourselves and what we will do when we are 6 pound under our lowest weight since we have been together.

I really want his support but commitment to this weight loss as well.  I know I need to do it for myself but in the back of my head part of me thinks - well if he is not healthy and I am - we will not be living the same life so what's the point.

Anyway, one thing I really loved about our relationship was tracking together, walking together and holding each other accountable.

So we have a plan - short term goal and rewards and here is something great for today.

Dan had been teaching the past few days and Panera catered the food.  That meant leftovers and he brought them home.

He was going to have a Pumpkin Muffin.  I had made him a huge omelet, measured everything and he was still hungry.  Said he was going to eat it and then figure out the calories to add into sparkpeople.

I said, "I thought we were just talking about measuring our food.  You have no idea what is in that muffin."

His response was he has a ton of calories.  That is true at 6'6 and 340 he has a lot.  1900-2250 a day.  His carbs should be 242 - 349.  Fat should be 48 - 84 and protein 60 - 188.

But - it is easy to be okay in calories and sky high in fat or carbs.

So begrudgingly he listened.

We looked it up.

*This is for one Pumpkin Muffin*
Nutrition Facts
Serving Size 6 oz (167.0 g)
Amount Per Serving
Calories 530
Total Fat 20.0g
Saturated Fat 4.0g
Cholesterol 30mg
Sodium 430mg
Total Carbohydrates 82.0g
Dietary Fiber 2.0g
Sugars 47.0g
Protein 6.0g

Can I admit I ate one the other day!!! 

Just strikes home again the balancing act food is and how much I need that reminder and kick in the shorts and why I cannot be shocked at the scale when I eat blind.

I also need that push from Dan and will push him when I see him doing something destructive.

Anyway - I will respond to everybody who has written - I know some serious subjects were brought up so thought hey deserved a separate post!


----------



## Anna114

That's so awesome that you and your husband are taking this journey together! It's great to have that kind of support. My husband and I are doing it together, also. It makes it so much easier when you are not making two meals or watching your family eat something while you sit there with a carrot stick. The last time I lost weight I did it my self and it was a very lonely journey. By the way an OMG for that muffin! 82 carbs of freakin' yikes. That would be my carbs for the day plus 5 grams into the next day.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

We have not been a talkative group this weekend.  I hope it means everyone was outside enjoying the wonderful weather!  And here's hoping we all have a great weigh-in tomorrow.


----------



## gellybean

stitchfan23 said:


> It's okay I have broad shoulders blame me all you want.  Up here in Canada we only have 2 plus size stores (and they are owned by the same company) and are expensive (but the clothes do last) and Sears - Sears here is terrible compared to yours.  Excuse me but I am 35 years old, I don't want to dress like my Grandma! Oh and Wal-Mart but I find that they fit small - more like Junior sizes.
> 
> I started ordering from JC Penney just before Christmas and love everything I have gotten.  Hubby says he is going to call them and ask them to please not send me any more coupons.  I have a coupon for 20% and usually it doesn't count on Outlet stuff but this one did
> 
> Hope you like your clothes!




Glad you have broad shoulders and can take it cus I totally blamed you when I told my husband. 

That sucks that you only have two plus size shops in Canada. We have a lot more now than we did 10 years ago, that's for sure. I hated being a plus size teen. It kinda makes me mad in a way that they have so many more options and I seem to be about 5 yrs too early. I was too early for a cute prom dress, had to buy an old lady dress. Now they have a ton of cute ones. I was too early to have many choices for a wedding dress, and I've worn two of them.  Now they have gorgeous ones. Oh well!! Just another reason to get to skinny island!



MulanUSAF said:


> I had a moment of weakness today and it was disastrous.  A new frozen yogurt place opened next to the local post office and I don't even know why I decided to walk in.  All I know is that I walked out five minutes later with a frozen pineapple yogurt that tasted like the Dole Whip you get at Disney and I couldn't stop eating it!
> 
> So I ate the whole cup   I have no nutrition info on it, but I'm guessing it's easily two day's worth of sugar allowance for me in that little cup.  I'm so mad at myself right now because it sent my blood sugar skyrocketing for the first time in weeks.  I really want to go the gym again, even though I already spent my usual hour there this morning.  But I'm scared to go outside right now due to a tornado watch in our area and the weather radar showing a strong system moving toward us within the next hour.  WHY, why today, of all days!!!
> 
> Okay, I'm done venting.  I just hope there won't be any real tornado heading this way.




 Hang in there!! Just remember, it's not reasonable to expect yourself to stay perfect for the rest of your life. It's what you do when you get off track that defines your ultimate success !! 



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Congratulations!!!  Every small victory is worthy of



Thanks!! 



njtinkmom said:


> Hi guys sorry I have not been around for a while...  I have soooo much stress right now I can't focus anymore.  You see my ex and I have joint custody and he is a real jerk to the kids and they don't want to live with him anymore so I am in the middle of a court custody battle.  He is fighting it (only for the child support I pay him) and the kids are dealing with this terribly.  He just submitted testimony against me full of terrible lies - I hope the court sees through his evilness - but he is one of those charismatic types that can put the charm on so no one sees his awful side.  The kids see it though and bear the brunt of it.  It is an awful awful situation.  I went to the doctor and was put on an anti anxiety med which means that weight loss is almost impossible.  So I am stuck right now.  I will follow along and cheer on your victories and hopefully one day I will be able to focus on me again, for right now this consumes me.  My court date is April 23rd - pray that it turns out well for the kids, it is about them not me or my ex.  He of course does not understand this.  Sorry to vent here....  Think happy skinny thoughts!



So sorry you are going through this and with such bad timing!  We're here if you need an ear! or 40. 



luvsJack said:


> gellybean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Worst Salad
> 
> On the Border Grande Taco Salad with Taco Beef and Chipotle Honey Mustard Dressing
> 1700 cals 124 g fat (37.5 g sat) 2620 mg sodium 86 g carbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greasy ground beef, shredded cheese, and a massive tortilla bowl lend this taco "salad" the caloric helf of 8 1/2 Taco Bell beef tacos! The only way to escape unscathed at On the Border is to use the Create Your Own Combo option on the menu; this salad-taco plate is the best meal you could hope to have -- just be sure to skip the rice and beans.
> 
> Eat This Instead!
> Mexican Chopped Salad and a Crispy Chicken Taco
> 450 cals 26 g fat (7 g sat) 1120 mg sodium 40 g carbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This reminded me of when me and several coworkers decided to get a take out Taco Salad.  I dont' know if any of ya'll have "Ward's" fast food places but there are pretty popular down here.  Well, that is where we sent someone to pick up the salads.
> 
> The salad came in one of those styro take out trays.  The lettuce and other veggies were all in this container.  In another small round container was the chips and cheese and in second small round container was the taco meat.  OMG!  We opened the little container of meat and there was at least 2 inches of pure grease sitting on top of it!!    I just could NOT eat that and ended up throwing the whole thing away!       It made me wonder how many times we eat something with that much grease in it but we don't see it?
Click to expand...


It's amazing what we can eat if we don't see what goes in it! I get grossed out when I chill foods as leftovers and then see how much fat was really in it!  



luvsJack said:


> Today was ok with food, good with exercise and I got a bit of a shock that is really making me think about my choices and where I want to go from here.
> 
> Yesterday on Facebook, the brother of a guy I went to school with posted that his brother was missing and was asking for contact if anyone saw or heard from his brother.  Today he posted a very sad update.  They found his brother dead.   I don't have any other info (I wasn't close to either of them in school and had not kept in contact after school, had only seen a few posts by them on Facebook) but his death has really made me stop and think about my health and what my weight is doing to it; but its also making me think about life.  I keep thinking about this guy and and the fact that he was living his dream.  He didn't get out of school and start thinking "someday I will . . ."  He just started doing it and from what I can tell, continued until his death.  Thank goodness, he was able to do what he really wanted to do in the present and didn't waste time saying "someday".
> 
> I know that I have a very bad habit of thinking "when I am thinner, I will . . ." or "when I have more money, I will. . ."  But you know, the time to do whatever it is, is now!    We may not have later or someday but we do have now!
> 
> So, I pledge to myself to continue this journey to lose weight and to be healthier; and to also re-evaluate other parts of my life and make sure that I am where I want to be  and doing what I want to do.




Well said! We can't wait for life to begin around us, regardless if we are in our ideal station in life, be that station physical, monetary, etc. Life is meant to be lived! 




stitchfan23 said:


> So sorry to hear about the loss but I agree with your commments.  It was these feeling exactly that made me open my own business 7 years ago.  Is it hard? Yes. But I am living my dream and doing something that I love.  If I had waited until I had more money or solved all the other obsticals I would never have done it.



WTG on living your dream!! I just need to figure out what my dream is! 



Dizneydawn said:


> I wanted to post this separate of my reply to all you guys.
> 
> Dan and I made a contract today to ourselves and what we will do when we are 6 pound under our lowest weight since we have been together.
> 
> I really want his support but commitment to this weight loss as well.  I know I need to do it for myself but in the back of my head part of me thinks - well if he is not healthy and I am - we will not be living the same life so what's the point.
> 
> Anyway, one thing I really loved about our relationship was tracking together, walking together and holding each other accountable.
> 
> So we have a plan - short term goal and rewards and here is something great for today.
> 
> Dan had been teaching the past few days and Panera catered the food.  That meant leftovers and he brought them home.
> 
> He was going to have a Pumpkin Muffin.  I had made him a huge omelet, measured everything and he was still hungry.  Said he was going to eat it and then figure out the calories to add into sparkpeople.
> 
> I said, "I thought we were just talking about measuring our food.  You have no idea what is in that muffin."
> 
> His response was he has a ton of calories.  That is true at 6'6 and 340 he has a lot.  1900-2250 a day.  His carbs should be 242 - 349.  Fat should be 48 - 84 and protein 60 - 188.
> 
> But - it is easy to be okay in calories and sky high in fat or carbs.
> 
> So begrudgingly he listened.
> 
> We looked it up.
> 
> *This is for one Pumpkin Muffin*
> Nutrition Facts
> Serving Size 6 oz (167.0 g)
> Amount Per Serving
> Calories 530
> Total Fat 20.0g
> Saturated Fat 4.0g
> Cholesterol 30mg
> Sodium 430mg
> Total Carbohydrates 82.0g
> Dietary Fiber 2.0g
> Sugars 47.0g
> Protein 6.0g
> 
> Can I admit I ate one the other day!!!
> 
> Just strikes home again the balancing act food is and how much I need that reminder and kick in the shorts and why I cannot be shocked at the scale when I eat blind.
> 
> I also need that push from Dan and will push him when I see him doing something destructive.
> 
> Anyway - I will respond to everybody who has written - I know some serious subjects were brought up so thought hey deserved a separate post!



Proud of you and Dan for making a contract to keep each other accountable. DH and I need to do that. I'm waiting for this new diet to come in for me to decide if it's gonna be something I can stick with or not. I've been thinking of doing South Beach. I think I need something more structured. I don't know. I keep wracking my brain for what the right answer is. I just don't feel like I'm on the right path yet.




I totally blew it this weekend. Ate way too much yesterday. Turns out if you stock the house with a bunch of food for the weekend, there's more food to eat on the weekends.  I still need to figure out what triggers me to eat so much on weekends. I was thinking about it, and I remember doing the same thing when I was a kid. Saturdays always meant baking cookies, or cupcakes or sitting down and pigging out on chips and dips. Gotta revamp my definition of Saturdays!

Hope everyone's having a good weekend. I'll try to get out some Eat This Not That's tonight!


----------



## Duchie

Stacybaeasm said:


> We have not been a talkative group this weekend.  I hope it means everyone was outside enjoying the wonderful weather!  And here's hoping we all have a great weigh-in tomorrow.



We've had a really fun weekend around here.  We had volleyball yesterday morning.  My two younger kids play on two different teams and DH coaches them both.  The older kids lost all 3 games, but the younger kids won all 3 so it was all good.

Then we took the kids to see "Alice in Wonderland" at the Alamo Drafthouse.  In this theater they took out every other row of seats and replaced them with tables so you can order food and drinks while you watch the movie.  It normally caters to adults so the kids don't get to go often.  But since this was a PG movie they were allowed, so it was a huge treat (the kids REALLY love going here.)

After that we shopped for tile for the dining room/hallway.  Not normally a big deal, but this time DH and I agreed on something we both like!  Now THAT is huge!  

Today has been just as busy running errands everywhere, working in the garden, and getting things ready for the Scout meeting.  I'm looking forward to slowing down enough to maybe watch some TV tonight.

So yeah, we've had a busy and fun weekend.  I don't even really care what the scale says tomorrow.... I'm just enjoying the day today.


----------



## luvsJack

Busy, busy weekend here.  Finished planting the garden (can't wait for all those fresh veggies!), went shopping for supplies for ds's wedding reception, visiting in-laws today, dgd stayed over night and went with us today.  

Spent a lot of time catching up with old friends.  Since our former classmate's death, I think everyone is just wanting to reconnect.    He is not the first classmate we have lost but his death seems to have really effected most of us.  Maybe we are just all at a age that we have to realize our own mortality.  

I think I have done ok.  Haven't tracked everything but did exercise a lot.  A lot of walking, needing some alone time to reflect a bit.   Between last week being Easter and my hormonal munchies this week, I am just hoping to break even.    I may have had a slight gain but am thinking that the last couple of days would have taken me back to even.  Since I am already doing better, I know that next week will be good.


----------



## Anna114

So I lost my Easter weight! I will only break even tomorrow but that is OK. We had a great weekend here on Long Island. 

Having lost 45 pounds it was so much easier to garden. I attended to my roses for over 3 hours today. I mentioned to my husband I could not have lasted that long last year. He said that it's so nice to bend over and not lose his breath .

The good and bad of it..... I love to lose weight, I hate to clean out my closet. I have two huge garbage bags of clothes to give to St Vincent De' Paul Society. 

I hope that all of you had a positive food experience this weekend.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

-1 this week 

slowly but surely...

been busier, drinking more water, eating less more consistently

One binge yesterday with macaroni salad. I guess that's got to go on the list of things I can't have in the house! Back on the wagon today.

Can't wait to check in later and see how everyone's doing!


----------



## Duchie

Good morning everyone!  

This week I was *-5 lbs* 

Hope everyone else is having a good Monday!


----------



## Anna114

Great loss the two of you! I hope everyone is taking a loss also.


----------



## GoofyWife

gellybean said:


> Glad you have broad shoulders and can take it cus I totally blamed you when I told my husband.
> 
> I totally blew it this weekend. Ate way too much yesterday. Turns out if you stock the house with a bunch of food for the weekend, there's more food to eat on the weekends.  I still need to figure out what triggers me to eat so much on weekends. I was thinking about it, and I remember doing the same thing when I was a kid. Saturdays always meant baking cookies, or cupcakes or sitting down and pigging out on chips and dips. Gotta revamp my definition of Saturdays!
> 
> Weekends are hard for me too .. I got in the habit of making a big breakfast on the weekends, especially Sundays or else a big dinner and we have the tendency to pick up more take out food on the weekends or if we do have to go grocery shopping, my husband picks up cookies and cakes that he likes.  Trying to break these habits and treat the weekend meals like the meals I prepare on the weekdays.
> 
> I'm down 1 pound although I didn't send in my weight last week - I had ended up gaining 2 lbs. over Easter weekend, so I really lost 3!  too bad I gained the two in between
> 
> Also, why is it I can walk past the candy bars in the supermarket without a second glance, but let a holiday come by and all the candy is wrapped in pretty colored foil and I'm like a pig sniffing out truffles for the pretty, pretty candy?


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Good morning everyone.  It looks like people had some great losses this week.  Yay!!!!!   I am down -.8 from last week but since I had a gain last week, I am really only down -.1 Overall.  Oh well, a loss is a loss is not a gain and all that.  I feel pretty good though because I got 5 days of workouts in this week.  For the first time, I realized that Saturday and Sunday could not be days off but should be treated the same so off I went to work out.

We will see what this week brings.  My birthday is tomorrow and I know there will be some cake.  But, instead of ordering in a pizza (my usual dinner on my birthday) I bought a lovely steak and a baked potato to make tomorrow.  Hopefully that will help balance the cake!


----------



## luvsJack

I am +1 

But with all my munchies last week, I will take that and run with it.      Actually some of that 1 pound my still be water retention.  Planning a cup of warm lemon water before bed tonight.  

This week is already starting better--NO cravings!    Got up late this morning so didn't get my morning workout in but already got it covered--just going to double up this afternoon.   


Dawn, thats great that you and Dan are working together on this.  It is always good to have someone to motivate you and that you are motivating (that will really keep you in check!)  Dh could certainly use some healthier eating but he doesn't have an ounce of fat on him, add that to his love of good old country (read: fat laden) cooking and he is just not much of a motivator for me.    It helps that dd wants to eat better and be healthier so she helps me out.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

DOWN 1.5!!

I'll take that! I tried really hard and on Thursday went out for pizza before the Bon Jovi (!) concert.  So I knew I had some ground to make up after that.  Sunday was a weird eating day.  I sort of didn't have well planned meals and ate a bit randomly.  Mostly healthy stuff, but a couple handfuls of M&Ms mixed in.  I really wasn't that hungry.  Lots of time playing outdoors and gardening (Well pulling weeds), so that might have helped.

My boss said the best thing to me this morning!  She told me I need to buy new clothes because my pants are falling down!  Yea!!
Have a great week everyone!


----------



## ancestry

-2 for the week.  -15 total.

However between being sick and injuring my neck my exercise has been minimal.  I've tried to keep up with walking and did 4.5 miles yesterday.  However I fear that the weight loss is either going to stop or I will start gaining because I've been out of the gym for so long.  The chiropractor did clear me this morning to return to the gym but I do have to avoid a couple of the weight machines.  I'm going to try to go back starting tomorrow.


----------



## stitchfan23

I think my Wii Fit board might actually be a male with a women's voice.  I spoke really nice to it before I stepped in it this morning and it says that I am -2.2lbs

Didn't have a great meal last night.  We were working on taxes (an hour or two my hubby says) from 2-6:30 and we are still not finished.  Hubby is an accountant you would think he would know how long it would take.  Oh well it is my business taxes that are taking the time so I can't complain.  At 6:30 I didn't feel like cooking so we picked up something.  Not terrible but not the greatest either.

So happy to hear that everyone is doing well this week.  Even those with gains are admitting to their shortfalls and know what they need to do this week.  Congratulations on owning it and for still being here.  I really enjoy reading all the threads as it keeps me motivated


----------



## Leash

Not so great +1 for the week but I think part of that is due to a certain monthly visitor (and nothing to do with the brownies I made this weekend). So overall -1, I seem to be stuck within a couple of pounds of my starting weight. It seems like if I am really good all week I don't lose but if I'm really bad all week I don't gain. I am really putting a lot of hope in starting to walk everyday, I think if I seem to be holding steady in terms of diet then adding that exercise will kick start the weight loss. The only problem is that we are having a horribly windy spring so far and I just cannot go outside in the wind with my allergies so hopefully the wind will die down soon.

Congrats to everyone wether a gain or loss, at least you are trying!


----------



## eliz991

-2.6  this week!  Still above my starting weight but I feel like I am on a pretty good path now.  Got a lot of exercise in and didn't go hog-wild over the weekend.

Has anyone here done/heard of Michael Thurmond's six week body makeover? I have a friend who just started and she loves it, but I can't decide if it's worth it or not.


----------



## GoofyWife

weather has kind of settled down here - we went from mid fifties to mid ninety's in a week and now back down to 70's which is how I like it  - so definitely going to start walking at lunch again, even if I can only fit in 20 minutes or so and some strength training - I definitely want to get on track and stay on track


----------



## gellybean

eliz991 said:


> -2.6  this week!  Still above my starting weight but I feel like I am on a pretty good path now.  Got a lot of exercise in and didn't go hog-wild over the weekend.
> 
> Has anyone here done/heard of Michael Thurmond's six week body makeover? I have a friend who just started and she loves it, but I can't decide if it's worth it or not.



I just ordered it. It's been shipped but I haven't gotten it yet.  I'll let you know more when I get it in. 

Would love to hear more of what your friend thinks!

I'm a little scared of it. No salt, no fat, no nuts, no dairy, etc. It seems very restrictive. But I'm not gonna say no to it until I at least check it out for myself. If it's one of those induction phases and then gradually add back that's one thing. But I know if it's something like that for the rest of my life, it's not realistic for me. I like food too much.













Speaking of liking food too much I really blew it Saturday and Sunday.  And the sad thing is really blowing it now isn't half as bad as a normal weekend used to be, but it was still way too much fat, cals, carbs and sodium. 

And the scale showed it. I was up + 1.8 this morning. I'm hoping some of it is water retention and I'll pull a larger - number next week. 

The sad/frustrating thing is I worked out harder, longer and more often last week than I have to date. Made it to the gym 5 days, got 3 days of weight training and increased the time by 10 mins. Worked out on the bike at a higher resistance for longer and more periods of high rpms for interval training and tried the treadmill for the first time! 

So I refuse to beat myself up. 

I'm owning and moving on.

Thanks to Dawn and Dan's talk  DH and I discussed it and he's back on the bandwagon with me. Not that he's totally given up but when I switched off Weight Watchers, he drifted. So I found a free app on our phones to do WW again. So this way I don't have to play the monthly fee, we can still do WW together and I'm still gonna track on Livestrong. 

I joined My Fitness Pal too. Both it and sparkpeople have much lower cal goals than Livestrong. I still prefer Livestrong Daily Plate's format, so I'm gonna stick with it for my tracking. I just adjusted my calorie goal to the median of all 3 sites. And verified it with my own math using the calculators you can find online. 

So I'll be double tracking WW and Livestrong. Here's hoping this'll work!

I feel like I'm spinning my wheels as far as the scale goes. However, I know I'm losing something. Just not weight.  My clothes fit better, I'm in a smaller size, my body looks different, I'm noticing I'm not winded as much, that picking up DS2 out of the basket at the grocery store or squatting over to pick something up is all much much easier! So I'm not giving up! Just tryng a different strategy and getting back to tracking EVERYTHING, and drinking water water water! 


I had Panera today for lunch. I'm in love. Wish there was one a little closer to me. The closest one is about 20 mins away (over by you Duchie!) There BBQ chicken Salad is YUMMY! 500 cals for the whole thing, very filling! And it's half the cals of the same type of salad at Chili's! WOOT! They have lots of good choices there if you do your research and I love their nutritional calculator on their website! It's definitely my new go to spot! 


Congrats to EVERYONE! We're still here! and it's what... week 8 or 9 or something??  That's saying something! This is longer than I've ever truly tried to diet/change my lifestyle.  And I haven't exercised this consistently since Jr. High. Despite my scale whoas, I refuse to believe these things aren't benefitting me tremendously. 

I guess I thought once I actually started trying, it would just melt away. And I gues this was my biggest fear. What if I actually try and nothing happens? So I used that as an excuse to not try. I told myself, if you don't try, you can't fail.  I'm glad I'm not that person anymore.

So regardless of the scale's numbers, I can't view this as a failure. I'm still changing me for ME. And that's AWESOME!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Grrr.
Didn't get a lunch break today so I had a Luna bar and cocoa almonds.  Then later I had some strawberries.  My salad will keep until tomorrow.  It was a good looking salad too!  But I didn't want to eat it at 3:30 and then go home and eat dinner in 2 hours.

The bad part is I've been digging in the candy bowl in my office.  Robins Eggs from Easter are one of my favorites!!  I just don't have the will power to pass them up.  Must go for a long walk tonight and do more exercise.  

Go Twins! (First day at new ballpark!)


----------



## eliz991

gellybean said:


> I just ordered it. It's been shipped but I haven't gotten it yet.  I'll let you know more when I get it in.
> 
> Would love to hear more of what your friend thinks!
> 
> I'm a little scared of it. No salt, no fat, no nuts, no dairy, etc. It seems very restrictive. But I'm not gonna say no to it until I at least check it out for myself. If it's one of those induction phases and then gradually add back that's one thing. But I know if it's something like that for the rest of my life, it's not realistic for me. I like food too much.



She has only been doing it for a week.  It is pretty restrictive, I think the salt is hard for her, but she has lost 7 pounds and her boyfriend has lost 3 or 4 and they haven't been at all hungry and she says she hasn't been craving anything.  They came over for dinner last night and were able to eat what we made (grilled steaks, chicken breasst for her, fresh veggies and they each had a small potato - DH and I had corn).  From what I understand you can add things back in over time.

I have been looking at it all day...but I am going to wait I guess before I order it.  Should talk to DH too and see what he thinks.


----------



## littlepeppers

+1.5

Darn DH!!!!!!!  He always wants to go eat out & I don't have willpower yet.


----------



## tiggerplus5

GoofyWife said:


> I'm down 1 pound although I didn't send in my weight last week - I had ended up gaining 2 lbs. over Easter weekend, so I really lost 3!  too bad I gained the two in between
> 
> I did the same thing!
> 
> Also, why is it I can walk past the candy bars in the supermarket without a second glance, but let a holiday come by and all the candy is wrapped in pretty colored foil and I'm like a pig sniffing out truffles for the pretty, pretty candy?



  My computer screen just got a shower!

Hello everyone!  

I'm still lurking around here.  I've been up and down.  

Down this week -2.8 lbs.

aunt flo really messed with my system again last week. I was up last week so it's really only --.8  down l think.

I had pizza, easter candy, chinese food and a half a package of nutter butters last weekend.  Nutter butters are my weakness.  worst thing to have in the house.  I was in line at the check out at walmart and they were ON SALE and I had a handy dandy coupon buy 2 get $1 off.  So I bought two!   There's still a package hiding somewhere in this house.  I made DH hide it on me.  Mindless shopping.  That's definitely an issue.  I will make improvements next week.  Own it and move forward.

I finally stopped coughing incessantly.  DH and I took the dogs for a long walk at a local state park/campground over the weekend to assess the STILL flooded management area.  I'm not up to high impact aerobics yet but maybe I'll try in the AM.

It's great that there's so many of you that keep working at it.  Remember, muscle weighs more than fat!!!

mndisneygirl-Go Red Sox!    (hey, she started it!)


----------



## luvsJack

Pretty good day today.  Didn't get the water in, actually didn't get any water in.  Was really sleepy today and thought I needed caffeine so I drank unsweetened iced tea all day.  

Tomorrow I go back to challenging myself on the water intake.  And will get in my two workouts--1 in the am and 1 in the pm (did walk this afternoon though)

Grilled chicken and asparagus tonight (YUMMY!)  put a Hawaiian sauce on the chicken.  Really good.  

Got another motivator to lose--30 year high school reunion next year!  I had completely forgotten that next year was it!!  So I am aiming for a 60 lbs loss in 12 months--5 lbs a month. 

Time for a nice long, hot bath and early to bed!  

Go BRAVES!!!! (I love baseball)


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

I was up 1.4 this week.   I did ok at work, but then starting on Friday it was a complete BUST. I coudn't stop eating. It was a cloudy rainy weekend so I couldn't go out for the walks that we wanted to do and I just didn't get it together enough to go to the gym. I'm hitting that point where I'm past the initial stage where I'm all excited about tracking and I'm not interested in the gym.  I'm trying to make good choices but I can't seem to stay away from breads and even scrounged around and found some old Halloween candy.

I'm going to keep trying.


----------



## WyldLynx

Well it is going slowly but at least it is going again. Only down 2 lbs but once I get walking 2+ miles a day again plus my time on the Wii Fit that is getting back to 1hr a day. I am watching what I eat and drinking as much water as I can stand, up to 3 - 16oz bottles a day, but got weak and drank a 12 oz Root Beer yesterday. Old habits die hard but at least it was only 1 and not 6 or


----------



## gellybean

I need a banging my head against a brick wall smilie! 

My weight this morning was back down to my weigh in weight for last week. That +1.8 would've been a +/- 0.0 if we'd weighed in today. NOT that I'm trying to change my weigh in weight from yesterday. It's just odd! I think my body knows it's Monday weigh in days and sabotages me but holding on to every ounce of water possible. 

I guess I should be looking at this differently. Potential for a killer loss this week. 


Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Hi everybody.

Sorry for being MIA yesterday.  Had 2 doctor appt's for my Dad at.

Between the appt's there was time and thought it would be nice to take him by a wildlife center he enjoyed by where he grew up.

Paths, ponds, woods.  Perfect.  He was in a wheelchair and I can push him.  My weight pushing his 260 pounds would be an awesome workout.

We were on a floating walking bridge over the pond and it is made up of planks.  Things are going smoothly until the weight of us caused the planks to sink in one area and the difference in height between where we were and where we were going was not made to be handled by a standard wheelchair.

The stupid front wheels, fell into the small rut and my Dad went down and out of the chair as the wheelchair tipped forward.

He landed with 100% of his body weight on his amputated stump.

I am 5'4 and he is 6'2.  I was not tall enough or strong enough to lift him up off his leg and the wheelchair was behind him, caught on his back right leg.

It took almost a minute to get him unstuck, rolled to his right and seated.

This Thursday will be 4 weeks from the surgery thank God.  He had just had all the staples removed in the morning from the first doctor appointment.

I cried and felt so bad.  He cried and felt so helpless.  The pain was excruciating, I know.

Here we were on the ground in a place he used to hunt and fish and spent 1/2 of his childhood and now as a 61 year old man, he couldn't even get up off his leg without assistance.

I went home after his second app't then went back last night as he was not having a great time of it.

We have a mtg this morning with the transitional care facility he is in to assess where he is and where he is going in the next few weeks.  Then I am on the mission to find a more suitable wheelchair.

I will be back later to post the totals for the week.  I have not even weighed myself yet.  Yesterday after the spill, I ate like an emotional fool.

Anyway, sorry for dumping and running but you all deserved an explanation of where I was yesterday and this morning.  I like the fact I feel accountable to this group - even if the times are not the best.


----------



## ancestry

Dizneydawn said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> Sorry for being MIA yesterday.  Had 2 doctor appt's for my Dad at.
> 
> Between the appt's there was time and thought it would be nice to take him by a wildlife center he enjoyed by where he grew up.
> 
> Paths, ponds, woods.  Perfect.  He was in a wheelchair and I can push him.  My weight pushing his 260 pounds would be an awesome workout.
> 
> We were on a floating walking bridge over the pond and it is made up of planks.  Things are going smoothly until the weight of us caused the planks to sink in one area and the difference in height between where we were and where we were going was not made to be handled by a standard wheelchair.
> 
> The stupid front wheels, fell into the small rut and my Dad went down and out of the chair as the wheelchair tipped forward.
> 
> He landed with 100% of his body weight on his amputated stump.



Dawn -- I am so sorry!    That had to be so difficult for both of you.  You are a fantastic daughter though and I am certain your father is grateful for your love and support!


----------



## MulanUSAF

Oh Dawn, I'm so sorry to hear about the wheelchair accident.  I did something similar once when I was babysitting this little girl who suffered from MS.  I took her out for a stroll around the neighborhood in her wheelchair and somehow it went off the curb causing her to fall out!  I felt so horrible even though she just laughed it off and said that happens all the time.  Don't blame yourself too much, things happen even when we try our best to be careful.  

Maybe this is something your dad needs to get out and about in the woods 






Google "tank chair"


----------



## Mndisneygirl

tiggerplus5 said:


> mndisneygirl-Go Red Sox!  (hey, she started it!)


 Sorry for your loss!  



gellybean said:


> I need a banging my head against a brick wall smilie!
> ME TOO!!!
> My weight this morning was back down to my weigh in weight for last week. That +1.8 would've been a +/- 0.0 if we'd weighed in today. NOT that I'm trying to change my weigh in weight from yesterday. It's just odd! I think my body knows it's Monday weigh in days and sabotages me but holding on to every ounce of water possible.
> AGAIN - ME TOO!!!
> I guess I should be looking at this differently. Potential for a killer loss this week.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!


 
I hate it when I'm up on the weekend/Monday and by Wednesday it's down again.  But I like to keep checking b/c it's a reminder for me to watch it every day.  I know it will fluctuate, but weekends are my tough time for eating.

Dawn - so sorry your Dad is having a tough time and about your accident with the chair.  You were trying to do something super nice for him, and I know he'll see that after the pain.  I'm sure it will be a long adjustment period for him.  Must be horribly difficult.  Forgive yourself for the eating and just go back to work!  You can do it!! We've all had that kind of day.  You saw us through with motivation - so "right back at ya babe!!"


----------



## luvsJack

gellybean said:


> I need a banging my head against a brick wall smilie!
> 
> My weight this morning was back down to my weigh in weight for last week. That +1.8 would've been a +/- 0.0 if we'd weighed in today. NOT that I'm trying to change my weigh in weight from yesterday. It's just odd! I think my body knows it's Monday weigh in days and sabotages me but holding on to every ounce of water possible.
> 
> I guess I should be looking at this differently. Potential for a killer loss this week.
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!




Must be a group thing!  I did the exact same thing this morning.  Weight exactly the same as it was on Monday of last week!!  A good thing, but a day late! 



Dizneydawn said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> Sorry for being MIA yesterday.  Had 2 doctor appt's for my Dad at.
> 
> Between the appt's there was time and thought it would be nice to take him by a wildlife center he enjoyed by where he grew up.
> 
> Paths, ponds, woods.  Perfect.  He was in a wheelchair and I can push him.  My weight pushing his 260 pounds would be an awesome workout.
> 
> We were on a floating walking bridge over the pond and it is made up of planks.  Things are going smoothly until the weight of us caused the planks to sink in one area and the difference in height between where we were and where we were going was not made to be handled by a standard wheelchair.
> 
> The stupid front wheels, fell into the small rut and my Dad went down and out of the chair as the wheelchair tipped forward.
> 
> He landed with 100% of his body weight on his amputated stump.
> 
> I am 5'4 and he is 6'2.  I was not tall enough or strong enough to lift him up off his leg and the wheelchair was behind him, caught on his back right leg.
> 
> It took almost a minute to get him unstuck, rolled to his right and seated.
> 
> This Thursday will be 4 weeks from the surgery thank God.  He had just had all the staples removed in the morning from the first doctor appointment.
> 
> I cried and felt so bad.  He cried and felt so helpless.  The pain was excruciating, I know.
> 
> Here we were on the ground in a place he used to hunt and fish and spent 1/2 of his childhood and now as a 61 year old man, he couldn't even get up off his leg without assistance.
> 
> I went home after his second app't then went back last night as he was not having a great time of it.
> 
> We have a mtg this morning with the transitional care facility he is in to assess where he is and where he is going in the next few weeks.  Then I am on the mission to find a more suitable wheelchair.
> 
> I will be back later to post the totals for the week.  I have not even weighed myself yet.  Yesterday after the spill, I ate like an emotional fool.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for dumping and running but you all deserved an explanation of where I was yesterday and this morning.  I like the fact I feel accountable to this group - even if the times are not the best.



 for  you and  for your dad.  

This group is really helping me this time too.  I have been a part of a group IRL with a couple of ladies at work and we seemed to sabatoge either other more than help!   We are friends and love to go to lunch together, we thought that would help.  No, it didn't.  We just talked each other into eating things we shouldn't have!    

Being a part of this group, knowing that no one is judging and everyone wants the same accomplishment is really helping to motivate!


----------



## stitchfan23

Oh Dawn I am so sorry to hear about your misadventure.  Sending you and your Dad great big 

It is easy to do.  My last 2 trips to the world were spent in a wheelchair due to a slipped disk in my back (couldn't walk without extreme pain) and DH was pushing me up main street and hit the tram tracks and the wheels stuck and he dumped me.  Luckily I had my feet out straight and when the chair went over it sort of stood me up.  It hurt yes but could have been a lot worse.


----------



## GaRain

I did not have a chance to weigh myself this weekend.  I was kinda down last week after my "personal trainer" episode.  I feel like I have a stalker now as he keeps calling me - no, I am not going to pay you $$ to get on my nerves!!
So, my best friend is giving birth today!!!   So, she will lose some weight - ha ha ha 
I however, will be taking care of her animals while she is in the hospital.  So no gym for me after work today!  Must get my water in to make up for it!

Dawn - I am so sorry for your episode with your dad.  I went through something with my mom, not like, but related.  She loves the Botanical Gardens, but until she gets her hip replaced, she can't walk around.  So I took her this past December and we got one of their wheelchairs.  There were areas where I had to park her and go take pictures of something and bring it back to show her.  After the day I had sore arms and calluses on my hands.  She felt so bad, but it just make me want to cry for her.
Her surgery is April 26th!!!  I am hoping it goes well and we will be back to walking around the gardens (and maybe even Disney!) soon!


----------



## Duchie

Dizneydawn said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> Sorry for being MIA yesterday.  Had 2 doctor appt's for my Dad at.
> 
> Between the appt's there was time and thought it would be nice to take him by a wildlife center he enjoyed by where he grew up.
> 
> Paths, ponds, woods.  Perfect.  He was in a wheelchair and I can push him.  My weight pushing his 260 pounds would be an awesome workout.
> 
> We were on a floating walking bridge over the pond and it is made up of planks.  Things are going smoothly until the weight of us caused the planks to sink in one area and the difference in height between where we were and where we were going was not made to be handled by a standard wheelchair.
> 
> The stupid front wheels, fell into the small rut and my Dad went down and out of the chair as the wheelchair tipped forward.
> 
> He landed with 100% of his body weight on his amputated stump.
> 
> I am 5'4 and he is 6'2.  I was not tall enough or strong enough to lift him up off his leg and the wheelchair was behind him, caught on his back right leg.
> 
> It took almost a minute to get him unstuck, rolled to his right and seated.
> 
> This Thursday will be 4 weeks from the surgery thank God.  He had just had all the staples removed in the morning from the first doctor appointment.
> 
> I cried and felt so bad.  He cried and felt so helpless.  The pain was excruciating, I know.
> 
> Here we were on the ground in a place he used to hunt and fish and spent 1/2 of his childhood and now as a 61 year old man, he couldn't even get up off his leg without assistance.
> 
> I went home after his second app't then went back last night as he was not having a great time of it.
> 
> We have a mtg this morning with the transitional care facility he is in to assess where he is and where he is going in the next few weeks.  Then I am on the mission to find a more suitable wheelchair.
> 
> I will be back later to post the totals for the week.  I have not even weighed myself yet.  Yesterday after the spill, I ate like an emotional fool.
> 
> Anyway, sorry for dumping and running but you all deserved an explanation of where I was yesterday and this morning.  I like the fact I feel accountable to this group - even if the times are not the best.



  I can only imagine how difficult this time is for you.  Just know that we'll be here to support you even during those "not the best" times.


----------



## ancestry

Are any of you ever just completely flabbergasted by your scale showing large fluctuations without any rational explanation?

I just don't understand how I can gain or lose 5-8 pounds in a 24-48 hour period.  Sometimes I can explain the differences if I weigh myself right after eating but other times I weigh at the same time of the day (early morning before eating) and I know I haven't cheated or eaten calories that would have caused me to gain actual weight.  The only explanation can be the changes in water weight and water retention but some days it seems so extreme that it is almost unbelievable.

Any one else?  Any one have any explanations for this?  Is it just hormones?


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Dawn - you need a big hug   Please don't worry about us so much.  If a few days go by without the big posting - no biggie.  Life happens and you have a lot to deal with.  I know I don't sweat it so much.  And forgive yourself for the eating.  I would have eaten my weight in pizza and chips in your shoes.  It's ok.  Despite the fact that most times I think of you  as superhuman, you still have human tendencies.  We are all here for you and together, we can get through anything.

On a happier side - I had a really great workout yesterday.  I started a new walking track on April 1 and was clocking a 30 minute mile.  Yesterday, I managed to cut 6 minutes off that and make it a 24 minute mile!!  Woo hoo.  I was wiped out after but it's great to know that if I push, I CAN make a noticeable change.  Now, I just need to keep pushing.

Happy Tuesday to everyone!


----------



## ski_mom

I know I"m late, but I'll post anyway - I did manage to weigh yesterday morning, but no time to get online all day.

I'm -2 for last week.  I'm actually thrilled with that (and surprised).  My nephew got married over the weekend, so we had a decorating the hall party (with a meal out), the rehersal (with a meal out) and of course the wedding reception with lots of great food (and cake).  I guess my saving grace is that he and a few of his groomsmen came over to our house after golfing in the morning to get ready for the wedding.  So, of course, I had to deep clean the house.  I figure if I'd clean like that every week, I'd probably be a skinny woman!  Who knew you could get so sore from cleaning - how sad is that!

I'll have to go back tonight to catch up on everyone's posts that have been made since Thursday afternoon.  You guys are such an inspiring group!


----------



## eliz991

I'm so sorry about your dad Dawn...what a frustrating day.  Don't worry about us, we seem to go along just fine!  Hope you and he are feeling better today.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Thanks guys for all the encouragement!  I wished I would have written here last night because it felt better admitting I felt vulnerable.  I probably would not have eaten potato salad!!! 

Today - mtg went ok.  Dad was better and I almost took out the physical therapy person.  I need to get into boxing.

Lynn, the Physical Therapy person, was talking about her wanting my Dad to be more consistent with time at the gym there for re-hab.

We all agreed, and I asked if they work on falling situations so he would know how to fall appropriately and safely.

She laughed at me and said, "Fall safely?" In a snide tone.

I went from 0- to 120 in 2 seconds.

I said, "Yes fall safely because there has been 2 situations in the past 2 weeks where he has fallen, yesterday being the worst.  There is right and wrong ways to fall out of  a wheelchair if you can help it, or roll when you are falling so you do not hurt your wrists, for him to protect his stump, etc."

"Even falling when he is using a walker and could trip, he needs to know how he should fall given uneven terrain or what he should do in water should he fall in.  Does he ditch the prosthetic when he has one?  Is he better using his arms and not counting on his legs etc."

Lynn, then starts looking at me like I am an idiot.  "There is no water around here I believe minus the drinking fountain so I do not believe it is realistic to think he will fall in water.  Second of all, the wheelchair he has is fine for smooth areas so he will not need to worry about it."

I said, "Hate to tell you this Lynn but yesterday if he would have dumped left or right as we were on a walking bridge, he would have been in the water and I thought the purpose was to transition him into normal life.  So he will be at soccer fields, rugby fields, parks, etc., where he will need stability or more than knowledge on how to walk in the home."

All she said was, "Can I ask where the water was?"  

Like she did not believe me.

So I told her where we were, and then she said in a total, snot filled teenage attitude voice, "So do I have permission to dump you out of your wheelchair so you can practice falling?"   

I lost my nut at that moment.

Literally, I leaned forward in my chair, had one of those out of body, light headed moments and explained that maybe he does not like physical therapy because she is not meant to work with people.  That maybe she should have a job pushing papers because any therapist worth their weight will understand motivation of people and that having a negative attitude towards an adult is not going to produce positive results.  That telling him he needs to go to therapy is about the "why."  And then when you have his kids telling you his drive, what he needs to motivate himself past this point is a life outside of the confines of his room he spends 90% of his day in, and you laugh and dismiss it like they are stupid and so is he, that she is lucky she doesn't have someone waiting outside for her in the parking lot.

I told her if she ever threatened him again, I would not worry about taking her license away, I would worry about her breathing through a straw.

I tell you what.  It made me mad and it made me feel better.  All the sense of helplessness I felt yesterday went raging through me and I was not going to let her take away his dignity or any hope for a different future.

She said, "I did not mean to be disrespectful, and then she left a few minutes later.

The social worker and the head RN stayed and we decided therapy at 2 pm 6 times a week and start over from here.  I know they spoke with her after I left.

My sister was in the room (the social worker not the PITA youngest one) and she starts laughing when we got my Dad back in his room.

She goes, "Your eyes were seriously scary and I thought you meant you were going to beat the fruitcake out of her."

I said, "she dumps him out of his wheelchair and I will."

So, adrenaline is pumping and I feel better!

I am normally even keeled but that cage fighter just wanted to come out.

I will say - I held quiet for about 10 minutes before I lost it.

I am actually glad I have the weight I have in this situation.  I don't think if I had been 125 it would have been as intimidating!

The best is - I had made shirts for our last trip and I was wearing mine.  Don't want to spoil everything for those reading the TR but on the back, it says, "I am going to beat your pancreas with your spleen!" from Bolt.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Good for you Dawn for standing up and protecting your dad.  You were 100% right.  Anyone in that type of job needs to have a little social worker in them to understand that the people they are "helping" are going through something very emotional and need more than just to be taught how to work their body.
How disrespectful of her!!!!  That got my blood boiling too!

I'm getting more excited about your TR with that little tidbit about the t-shirt!


----------



## gellybean

Dawn!

So sorry this had to happen to you and your dad! I know it's gonna be a long road for both of you. Your life is changing too, not just his. Remember that. 
Hopefully this was a blessing in disguise, and with this accident will come some training on how to handle accidents with your dad's new situation.

As many have shared, falling out of wheelchairs seems all to easy. Hopefully someone will take your request to heart and teach y'all what to do "IF".

I'd like to pinch Lynn's head off for you. Seriously. You can't be the first person that's considered what to do when things go wrong! Her job should be to ease the minds of her clients, not belittle them. I hope she gets her behind handed to her in a water fountain puddle. 

We are here for you, to vent, celebrate, laugh or cry. This is a weight loss journey we are all on. And that journey is gonna have highs and lows. Our lives are so entangled in our journey that it's only natural that it'll come into play as we continue on this path together!


----------



## TB'sWidow

Sorry about your accident with your DadWay to go with that therapist!  Mary


----------



## luvsJack

We have a co-worker here that always says there are two things you don't mess with.  A person's money and most of all, a person's family.  You just proved her right again, Dawn!  

Maybe that therapist will take a long hard look at her own attitude and either change it or change professions.  GOOD JOB, DAWN!


----------



## Duchie

I'm starting to think there might be something to this whole Mothers Intuition thing.....

My son woke up today and said his throat was sore, so I made an appointment with his pediatrician.  I don't even know why I decided to take him in - sore throats happen all the time, especially around here with all the pollen and allergies, and I don't take my kids to the doctor every time they get one.  Plus he wasn't acting sick at all, and everything else was fine.  So why now?  I don't know, but I'm glad I did because he tested positive for strep.  I was gobsmacked I tell ya!  This is the first time one of my kids has ever had strep so I guess I just never thought about it. 

So now DS is all excited because he "has" to stay home from school tomorrow.  Mind you the kid is not feelilng or acting sick, so this is totally a free day for him.  (I would have kept him home anyway because he's still probably contageous, but hearing it from the doctor gave it extra importance in his book.)

My oldest DS has a check-up on Friday and the pediatrician said to remind her to take a quick little peek while he's there just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Dawn - you go get her!!!!  I wish there was a boxing smilie somewhere.  I would have ripped her face off with tone of voice alone if she said something like that to my dad!  And PT workers wonder why no one wants to do PT.  I'm up for a late night drive by if you need.  It only takes me 8 hours to get to you so any weekend, I can come up and we can get her.


----------



## gellybean

Duchie said:


> I'm starting to think there might be something to this whole Mothers Intuition thing.....
> 
> My son woke up today and said his throat was sore, so I made an appointment with his pediatrician.  I don't even know why I decided to take him in - sore throats happen all the time, especially around here with all the pollen and allergies, and I don't take my kids to the doctor every time they get one.  Plus he wasn't acting sick at all, and everything else was fine.  So why now?  I don't know, but I'm glad I did because he tested positive for strep.  I was gobsmacked I tell ya!  This is the first time one of my kids has ever had strep so I guess I just never thought about it.
> 
> So now DS is all excited because he "has" to stay home from school tomorrow.  Mind you the kid is not feelilng or acting sick, so this is totally a free day for him.  (I would have kept him home anyway because he's still probably contageous, but hearing it from the doctor gave it extra importance in his book.)
> 
> My oldest DS has a check-up on Friday and the pediatrician said to remind her to take a quick little peek while he's there just to be on the safe side.



Way to go Mom!!! Gotta love mother's instinct, even if we feel paranoid half the time! 

DS2 has strep that turned into scarlet fever because no one thought to test him because he was so young. Apparently it's rare in kids under 1.

DS7 had it and the only symptoms were frequent urination.  Who knew??!

Glad you caught your kiddo's early and that he's not feeling too many ill effects from it!


----------



## Duchie

And it just gets better and better.....  

When I picked up the bigger kids from school and told them about their little brother, DD says to me, "Well mommy, it kind of hurts when I swallow."    Just got back from the after-hours clinic and she's positive as well.  So is DH.

That's 3 out of 5 in this house who now have strep.  Lovely.

Any bets on how soon it will be until DS and I get it?


----------



## luvsJack

Duchie said:


> And it just gets better and better.....
> 
> When I picked up the bigger kids from school and told them about their little brother, DD says to me, "Well mommy, it kind of hurts when I swallow."    Just got back from the after-hours clinic and she's positive as well.  So is DH.
> 
> That's 3 out of 5 in this house who now have strep.  Lovely.
> 
> Any bets on how soon it will be until DS and I get it?



Oh, my I feel for you all.  I used to get strep throat several times a year and dd gets it at least twice a year.  I can't help but think that it somehow comes from allergies (maybe allergies bring our resistance down or something )  because she always gets sick during the time for fall allergies and the time for spring allergies and I used to do the same thing.  

It can really hurt, too!  


Question for you all:  I am in need of something to help me sleep.  I don't have any trouble falling asleep, but wake up every night about 1-2 am and cannot go back to sleep.  Its usually at least 1 hour if not 2 before I finally fall back asleep and then I can't get myself awake when the clock goes off.  This is really messing with my morning workout!!      I have tried tylenol pm but I still woke up.  TIA, for any suggestions!


----------



## stitchfan23

Way to go Dawn!  You put her in her place and now you Dad will get the help and respect that he needs and deserves.  My Dad and I fight like cats and dogs but someone says or does something against him and look out my Scottish temper comes out.

I think I will remember not to get Dawn mad at me!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Dis Name		Name	Total Loss
Dizneydawn		Dawn	-1.6
Grumpyyoungguy		Dan	-2
Stitchfan23		Heather	-12.7
Jasperann		Amy	
Stacybaeasm		Stacy	-8
MulanUSAF		Leen	-9.3
gellybean		Aimee	-1.8
Leash		Alicia	-1
gbanshee		Gina	
MNdisneygirl		Sheree	-5.5
dislvr74		Meghan	-4
lonnieroonie		Erean	
luvsJack		Sharon	-8
TB'sWidow		Mary	-6.5
tiggerplus5		Linda	-6
njtinkmom		Gina	
littlepeppers		Jennifer	up 1.5
PixiePlanner		Jessica	-5
acejka		Anna	
Shellabell		Michelle	-5.4
o2cre8			
ski_mom		Becky	-9
eliz 991		Elizabeth	up .4
ancestry		Allison	-15
Hauntedmansionmommna			-4
Duchie		Barb	-13.3
Anna114			-5
GoofyWife		Sue	
2 Eagle Mom		Jane	-0.2

* 
			123.3 Total Loss	*
Yeah Barb for hitting -5 lbs this week and yeahoo for Allison for being the first person to hit -15 lbs!!!!

I need to send you a new 15 pound loss picture - anyone else needing a 5 or 10 pound loss pic?  I thought someone did... 

Alright - off to Rugby for Carsyn and then...I have some good ideas how we can get back on the wagon!

This week was not the best for many of us and I think we need some rejuvenation and motivation!!!!


----------



## Duchie

Dizneydawn said:


> I need to send you a new 15 pound loss picture - *anyone else needing a 5 or 10 pound loss pic*?  I thought someone did...




Me!  Me!


----------



## adnilele

Hi everyone, 

I just found this board, but it is exactly what I have been looking for, for at least the last two months. Dawn, what you wrote in the opening post is exactly the type of thing that I wanted to type to my friends in an email to help all of us keep each other accountable! I have skimmed through the last 80(!) pages, and it seems like you guys are super supportive of each other, and that is what I really need! So here goes my info:

First Name and Screen name: Danielle: adnilele
What your Goal Is for Fitness:I would love to lose 20-25 lbs to get back to where I was in May last year, which is the lowest I have been since sophomore year in high school
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:anything that touches my lips  
Favorite Good Food for You: broccoli
Favorite Form of Exercise:dancing
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:wear sexy clothes!!!! Or at least be able to wear clothes that I am not trying to hide under
Family:I live with my bf (hopefully soon to be fiance!)


I am so excited to be joining the thread! I really think you guys are going to be my motivation for success! Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## Duchie

adnilele said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just found this board, but it is exactly what I have been looking for, for at least the last two months. Dawn, what you wrote in the opening post is exactly the type of thing that I wanted to type to my friends in an email to help all of us keep each other accountable! I have skimmed through the last 80(!) pages, and it seems like you guys are super supportive of each other, and that is what I really need! So here goes my info:
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Danielle: adnilele
> What your Goal Is for Fitness:I would love to lose 20-25 lbs to get back to where I was in May last year, which is the lowest I have been since sophomore year in high school
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:anything that touches my lips
> Favorite Good Food for You: broccoli
> Favorite Form of Exercise:dancing
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:wear sexy clothes!!!! Or at least be able to wear clothes that I am not trying to hide under
> Family:I live with my bf (hopefully soon to be fiance!)
> 
> 
> I am so excited to be joining the thread! I really think you guys are going to be my motivation for success! Thanks in advance!!!!



Welcome!    We're happy you decided to join us!  I've gained a lot of wisdom and laughed quite a lot with this group.  They are also very supportive when things get rough.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Carsyn + Rugby = Stiches in the forehead!

Just getting home now but will tell more tom and post pics.  Knee to the forehead when you are getting tackled is not good!  She is fine and will be happy to explain why her brothers play football and she is tough enough to play rugby!


----------



## Duchie

Dizneydawn said:


> Carsyn + Rugby = Stiches in the forehead!
> 
> Just getting home now but will tell more tom and post pics.  Knee to the forehead when you are getting tackled is not good!  She is fine and will be happy to explain why her brothers play football and she is tough enough to play rugby!



Owwwwwwie! She sounds like a tough one, though.


----------



## enchanted_moonstone

Hi everyone!! Another late joiner here  Am I okay to jump on the bandwagon to Skinny Island with all you lovely people?  I've been about the disboard for a while (mainly lurking - damn my shy nature! lol) and came across this thread which is exactly what I need right now. I've been dieting since New years day, and have lost about 21 pounds so far - I've started struggling though and need some help with motivation!!

First Name and Screen name: enchanted_moonstone aka Lucy!
What your Goal Is for Fitness:I would love to lose about 49 lbs altogether, but want to do it in 20lb slots to make it seem less scary lol - I want to be able to go to Disney in September and not have to hide behind my clothes
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Mainly carbs - pasta, rice, bread.... I could eat these till I pop!
Favorite Good Food for You: I love corn on the cob!
Favorite Form of Exercise: Dancing (when no-one is watching!!) and I love swimming but haven't been for years because swimming costumes show too much!
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Not have to worry about having a photo taken of myself and being able to wear nice summer clothes instead of overheating in jumpers etc
Family:I live with my mom, dad and brother... I have a great boyfriend who I have been with for over 3 years so far!!


----------



## luvsJack

Dizneydawn said:


> Carsyn + Rugby = Stiches in the forehead!
> 
> Just getting home now but will tell more tom and post pics.  Knee to the forehead when you are getting tackled is not good!  She is fine and will be happy to explain why her brothers play football and she is tough enough to play rugby!



Goodness, what a week you have had!!! 

Gotta love those tough girls though!!   Sounds like she can put those football players to shame!


WELCOME to both Lucy and Danielle!   Join us on this journey to Skinny Island!  


Yesterday morning I showed a 2 lb loss, this morning I found it!       Hopefully it will get lost again before Monday.   Gotta just keep moving along, I guess.


----------



## Dizneydawn

*WELCOME DANIELLE & LUCY!!!!!*

Hope you find some good advice, great support and wonderful people on this thread!!!

Soooo guys.....

How bout a mini challenge to go from today through Sunday.  4 days is all and we can re-evaluate on Monday with weigh in.

Trying to come up with ways to look forward to eating out of our comfort zone.  We all have things we like and things that are not good for us and it is so easy to slip back into eating those things in a pinch or moment of weakness.

So let's change it up.

Let's try something new.

Let's eat something different.

*My mini challenge is to create a new 100 calorie snack that you have not had before and that is not pre-made, store bought in a wrapper self contained and something that is better for us than all those preservatives and sodium they shove into shelf life.
*
You can use store bought goodies - like fruit, yogurt etc...but it just can't be labeled 100 calorie snack.  You have to create a bit.

I am going to do 1 a day.  Post the recipe here/nutritional info and give you all a review.

If you want to participate in the challenge - you can commit to 2, 3 or 4 snacks and do the same post of a recipe, nutritional info and review.

Just let us know if you want to participate.  It is never mandatory and the entire goal is to help us think outside the box, focus on breaking a pattern and share some new ideas that might help curb the cravings of others here.

*Then.....

at the end of the 4 days.... when you send in your pm's of weight to me....

Include what you think is the best recipe that was shared and by whom.

The winner (cannot be me) will get a WDW gift I picked up on our last trip!!! *

I know weekends are harder for all of us not falling into personal or family routine - so I hope this inspires us to break the mold!!!!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

luvsJack said:


> Question for you all:  I am in need of something to help me sleep.  I don't have any trouble falling asleep, but wake up every night about 1-2 am and cannot go back to sleep.  Its usually at least 1 hour if not 2 before I finally fall back asleep and then I can't get myself awake when the clock goes off.  This is really messing with my morning workout!!      I have tried tylenol pm but I still woke up.  TIA, for any suggestions!



It seems like when I take a walk in the evening I don't wake up in the middle of the night as much...


Welcome to the new folks This is a great group. 

Had a stressful day yesterday at work, came home and binged for a while. My only saving grace is that I used to come home EVERY day and do that. At least now I'm down to a couple times a week. My next goal should be once a week, then maybe never after that? I just can't imagine...


----------



## Dizneydawn

luvsJack said:


> Yesterday morning I showed a 2 lb loss, this morning I found it!       Hopefully it will get lost again before Monday.   Gotta just keep moving along, I guess.


I bet you can find it!  Get your water in and just keep Monday at the forefront of your eating choices!!! 


hanutedmansionmomma said:


> It seems like when I take a walk in the evening I don't wake up in the middle of the night as much...
> 
> Good idea!  Plus it gets you away from the TV and snack zone and when I do exercise, I am less tempted to indulge.  It's like my mind is wrapped in the mode of being good to myself vs when I do not exercise - it is easy to self-sabotage.
> 
> I am a perfectionist.  All or nothing mentality is killing me.
> 
> Had a stressful day yesterday at work, came home and binged for a while. My only saving grace is that I used to come home EVERY day and do that.  Don't diminish that.  Huge undertaking!!!At least now I'm down to a couple times a week. My next goal should be once a week, then maybe never after that? I just can't imagine...


What you are writing about is exactly the reason I need the mini challenge - to break my habits and give me something new to reach for vs the usual.


----------



## Dizneydawn

enchanted_moonstone said:


> I've been dieting since New years day, and have lost about 21 pounds so far - I've started struggling though and need some help with motivation!!
> Tell us what has worked for you to lose the 21 pounds.  Any program, cutting back foods etc.



Love the word jumpers....


----------



## Dizneydawn

Duchie said:


> I'm starting to think there might be something to this whole Mothers Intuition thing.....
> Not fun with strep.  None of my kids have actually had it and I have never either.  Sore throats, all the symptoms but never strep.





luvsJack said:


> Question for you all:  I am in need of something to help me sleep.  I don't have any trouble falling asleep, but wake up every night about 1-2 am and cannot go back to sleep.  Its usually at least 1 hour if not 2 before I finally fall back asleep and then I can't get myself awake when the clock goes off.  This is really messing with my morning workout!!      I have tried tylenol pm but I still woke up.  TIA, for any suggestions!





Duchie said:


> Me!  Me!


I know when I exercise 1 1/2 hours a day, I was out like a light by 9:30 and slept till 6.  It also has helped when I turn off the tv/computer at least 2 hours before bed time.  Slows the brain down.  Maybe a hot bath with lavender bubbles and a good book.

Lately - I am so tired that I am asleep minutes after I close my eyes no matter what my day but I have been the insomniac for years - up at 2-4 a.m. and up for hours.

Hope you find some relief.  


adnilele said:


> wear sexy clothes!!!! Or at least be able to wear clothes that I am not trying to hide under
> [/COLOR]
> I get wanting to wear sexy clothes.  I watched Pam Anderson on Dancing a few nights ago and thought - even if I never wore that - wouldn't it be great to say I could!!
> 
> I am so excited to be joining the thread! I really think you guys are going to be my motivation for success! Thanks in advance!!!!


Hope you like it!!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Dan and my weight loss did not copy paste yesterday in the column for some reason...so i edited it and we were at *-123.3!!!*

Duchie needs a -10 pound Hammock and Allison needs a -15 pound pic.

Who else needs a weight loss pic????


----------



## tlenzendorf

Ok, ok, since Dawn is posting those awesome recipes on her TR, I'd better try to hop on Skinny Island, too!


----------



## Dizneydawn

tlenzendorf said:


> Ok, ok, since Dawn is posting those awesome recipes on her TR, I'd better try to hop on Skinny Island, too!



Yeah!!!!!  Love to see you here!!

And for everybody close to that next 5 pound increment...

Here is the lineup for motivation!

At 5 pounds lost you will get a palm tree to sit beside and listen to the wind blowing through the leaves!





At 10 pounds loss you will get a hammock to enjoy laying in without falling to the ground!!!





At 15 pounds loss, you will get a coconut drink for the beach!!!






We will keep giving them out as the numbers get higher!!!  You can add these to your siggie and brag you are 5,10 or 15 pounds closer to SKINNY ISLAND!!!!


----------



## tlenzendorf

First Name and Screen name: Tricia/tlenzendorf

What your Goal Is for Fitness: 40 pound weight loss

Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Ice cream!

Favorite Good Food for You: Fresh cut veggies/fruit

Favorite Form of Exercise: walking

What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: a new wardrobe!

Family: Brent(DH)-my enabler, Mariah(DD11), Alyssa(DD10) and Ellie(DD5)


----------



## Anna114

Dizneydawn said:


> Carsyn + Rugby = Stiches in the forehead!
> 
> Just getting home now but will tell more tom and post pics.  Knee to the forehead when you are getting tackled is not good!  She is fine and will be happy to explain why her brothers play football and she is tough enough to play rugby!



Oh good grief, the last week has not been your friend. Hoping you next week gets better.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Dear Carsyn - stitches before prom = BAD IDEA!!!!  However, I love that she plays rugby and is letting her brothers know she is tougher than them.  I'm just waiting for them to come back and say she is as tough as she is because of living with them!!!   And of course, she has that tough mama bear to model herself on.  You should take Carsyn with you if you ever have to run into that physical therapist again.  I would love to be a fly on the wall if that woman had to deal with you AND Carsyn!!!

I would love to particpate in the challange, but alas, given how my schedule is picking up for the season, I know I can't get to the grocery to get new ingredients.  So, hopefully I'll just be able to reap the benefits of everyone else's ingenuity.  Right now, I'm lucky to get my walking in 4 times a week.  I'm trying to make it a priority, but working late and coming in early have started to get in my way and it's only going to get worse as May approaches.  Right now, I'm setting a goal for myself of walking every day during lunch break for rehearsals.  We'll see how many meetings I can keep from being scheduled during that time.  And, walking during lunch will keep me from heading out to eat with the gang.


----------



## Dizneydawn

I am so glad Carsyn's prom is not until May 22nd!!!  It could have easily been this weekend! 

We are taking the day and going shopping for dresses.  I will post them on the TR.

Today for food so far:

17 oz of water and a home made burrito!

*Stacy -* maybe you have some stuff at your home you can throw together!!

Idea I had to get you walking in:

Do you have a lot you have to haul in and out of your place from your car daily?

Maybe you could park a few blocks away -(Have no idea where you live mind you) Like a Walmart parking lot or something that is a secured are and can walk to and from.

Other idea I had is do they have a grocery store that delivers by you?

We have Coborns in MN and you can go online and they will bring food to you any day you need.  They accept coupons, have sales online and it is like a $5 charge.  Cheaper than what I buy when I go and splurge or get food I do not need because I am tempted by garbage.

Maybe that could help you get the food you need in your busiest times.

I am slowly switching to getting all food via them.  Then if I need extras - I send Carsyn cause she only will get what is on the list!


----------



## enchanted_moonstone

Dizneydawn said:


> Love the word jumpers....



Hehe it is a good word isn't is  

Well I started on the slimming world diet, which did work for the first 14 lbs, but I found I end up in a routine of eating nothing but pasta and rice (which I loooove) but sadly it doesn't love me!!  
Since then I started doing a general eating healthy thing... I have been using Paul Mckenna's main ideas in his 'I can make you thin' which is basically only eating when you are hungry (I'm a biiiig emotional eater; happy, sad, angry... you name it, I'll eat cuz of it  ) then you make sure you eat slowly, and when you are full - you stop.... 
I know that sounds pretty common sense but I've noticed I used to eat double the amount than what I was actually hungry for lol

My only problem is when something tastes good, I don't want to stop eating it  

You're all doing so well!! I've been slowly going through the posts and you all seem so lovely!!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Ok, small steps are better than jumping full board in I'm telling myself, right?  We normally go out for lunch at work.  So today instead of driving, we walked to the sub shop.   I got a wheat(and they have true wheat) sub instead of french and I got the low-fat mayo instead of regular.  It was 25 minutes round trip.  Now I need to get some exercise in tonight


----------



## gellybean

Dawn!! Girl... you need a break! A week with no craziness!! Sending no craziness vibes your way!  Glad Carsyn is a tough cookie and showed her brothers up. 



luvsJack said:


> Yesterday morning I showed a 2 lb loss, this morning I found it!       Hopefully it will get lost again before Monday.   Gotta just keep moving along, I guess.




I LOL'd literally when I read that. I feel like I play hide and seek with my scale all the time and that it knows which day is weigh in day! I swear it does. 



Dizneydawn said:


> *WELCOME DANIELLE & LUCY!!!!!*
> 
> Hope you find some good advice, great support and wonderful people on this thread!!!
> 
> Soooo guys.....
> 
> How bout a mini challenge to go from today through Sunday.  4 days is all and we can re-evaluate on Monday with weigh in.
> 
> Trying to come up with ways to look forward to eating out of our comfort zone.  We all have things we like and things that are not good for us and it is so easy to slip back into eating those things in a pinch or moment of weakness.
> 
> So let's change it up.
> 
> Let's try something new.
> 
> Let's eat something different.
> 
> *My mini challenge is to create a new 100 calorie snack that you have not had before and that is not pre-made, store bought in a wrapper self contained and something that is better for us than all those preservatives and sodium they shove into shelf life.
> *
> You can use store bought goodies - like fruit, yogurt etc...but it just can't be labeled 100 calorie snack.  You have to create a bit.
> 
> I am going to do 1 a day.  Post the recipe here/nutritional info and give you all a review.
> 
> If you want to participate in the challenge - you can commit to 2, 3 or 4 snacks and do the same post of a recipe, nutritional info and review.
> 
> Just let us know if you want to participate.  It is never mandatory and the entire goal is to help us think outside the box, focus on breaking a pattern and share some new ideas that might help curb the cravings of others here.
> 
> *Then.....
> 
> at the end of the 4 days.... when you send in your pm's of weight to me....
> 
> Include what you think is the best recipe that was shared and by whom.
> 
> The winner (cannot be me) will get a WDW gift I picked up on our last trip!!! *
> 
> I know weekends are harder for all of us not falling into personal or family routine - so I hope this inspires us to break the mold!!!!




I think your challenges are great!! And I kinda miss the days when our thread was more active, more posts, etc. So I'm all for anything that gets us (me included) posting more often! I know life gets in the way.... I do!! 

I'll try to think of things to do with the 100 cal challenge. I may even ask hubby for some input since he's more the chef in the family. Hmmmm.




hanutedmansionmomma said:


> It seems like when I take a walk in the evening I don't wake up in the middle of the night as much...
> 
> 
> Welcome to the new folks This is a great group.
> 
> Had a stressful day yesterday at work, came home and binged for a while. My only saving grace is that I used to come home EVERY day and do that. At least now I'm down to a couple times a week. My next goal should be once a week, then maybe never after that? I just can't imagine...



I'm the opposite. On days I excercise I'm wired and can't sleep! I thought it would help with sleep but it seems to have the opposite effect. 

Congrats on reducing the number of your binge days!! Every small victory is a victory worth celebrating!



enchanted_moonstone said:


> Hehe it is a good word isn't is
> 
> Well I started on the slimming world diet, which did work for the first 14 lbs, but I found I end up in a routine of eating nothing but pasta and rice (which I loooove) but sadly it doesn't love me!!
> Since then I started doing a general eating healthy thing... I have been using Paul Mckenna's main ideas in his 'I can make you thin' which is basically only eating when you are hungry (I'm a biiiig emotional eater; happy, sad, angry... you name it, I'll eat cuz of it  ) then you make sure you eat slowly, and when you are full - you stop....
> I know that sounds pretty common sense but I've noticed I used to eat double the amount than what I was actually hungry for lol
> 
> My only problem is when something tastes good, I don't want to stop eating it
> 
> You're all doing so well!! I've been slowly going through the posts and you all seem so lovely!!



 to all 3 of our new joiners!!


I just wanted to comment two things to EM (enchanted_moonstone):

First of all, what diet lets you eat pasta and rice all the time?! I'm in love!!!!!  I need to find that diet NOW! 


And secondly, I watched Paul McKenna's whole I Can Make You Thin program. It came on here in the states a few summers ago. He made a lot of sense. I need to try to incorporate more of his suggestions in the weight loss journey I'm doing now. My 7 (then 5) yr old son made sure to tell me everytime I took a bite "Now Mom, don't fowrget to EAT con chas na na leeeee." 











Sorry I have been a bit MIA lately. I've been so sick this week. No fever, but major allergy attack. I have bronchial asthma so anytime my allergies flair up my lungs get involved. And this time sinuses too. So I've been pretty worthless.

DH came home last night with meds and made me soup. It was really yummy!!!

He made it based on the ingredients of stuffed cabbage. It was a a tomato beef broth base with ground beef (93/7), cabbage, a small amount of frozen corn, and onion and who knows what spices. The whole pot was 30 pts or 1223 cals 34 grams of fat and 18.5 fiber. He didn't add up the other nutritional info because he was trying to get the WW pts figured out. We had it served with rice and he served me and gave me way too much rice, a full cup, but I wasn't about to bite the hand that fed me literally. I still came in under my points/cals for the day but I think that many carbs put me up on the scale this morning from yesterday morning. I've definitely noticed a connection with the number of carbs I consume and what my scale does on a day to day basis. Even if I don't go over my alloted carbs for the day if I eat them all at night... or the majority at night, my scale goes up the next morning. Maybe not permanent weight gain, but it does make a difference. I remember reading somewhere.... .don't remember where, that the way to tell if you are eating too many carbs is if you weigh in the morning and then weigh again before bed, that if the scale goes up by more than 3 lbs from am to pm you ate too many carbs that day. I thought that was interesting.

Hopefully I'm on my way to feeling better and can get back on here more often. I didn't go to the gym yesterday and probably won't make it today, but I am tracking everything and drinking a ton of non-calorie fluids!

Again,  to our 3 new members! (it is 3 right, I can't count somedays and especially not days I'm on Sudafed )

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## enchanted_moonstone

gellybean said:


> to all 3 of our new joiners!!
> 
> 
> I just wanted to comment two things to EM (enchanted_moonstone):
> 
> First of all, what diet lets you eat pasta and rice all the time?! I'm in love!!!!!  I need to find that diet NOW!
> 
> 
> And secondly, I watched Paul McKenna's whole I Can Make You Thin program. It came on here in the states a few summers ago. He made a lot of sense. I need to try to incorporate more of his suggestions in the weight loss journey I'm doing now. My 7 (then 5) yr old son made sure to tell me everytime I took a bite "Now Mom, don't fowrget to EAT con chas na na leeeee."



 Hiya! Thank you for the welcome!! 
hehe I LOOOVE pasta and rice too!! It was the slimming world diet with the red and green days - I was in heaven  ... I only really did green days though, which meant I got really fed up with it (and I never thought I could get fed up of pasta!  )

hehehe the " eat con chas na na leeee" made me giggle!!  I have thoughts just like that whenever I eat now lol! Makes it impossible for me to have a sneaky treat when I don't actually want to stand there chewing soooo s-l-o-w-l-y hehehe 

I have the same effects as you when I have carbs too late at night, feel sooo sluggish compared to when I have something else - but I love em too much


----------



## gellybean

enchanted_moonstone said:


> Hiya! Thank you for the welcome!!
> hehe I LOOOVE pasta and rice too!! It was the slimming world diet with the red and green days - I was in heaven  ... I only really did green days though, which meant I got really fed up with it (and I never thought I could get fed up of pasta!  )
> 
> hehehe the " eat con chas na na leeee" made me giggle!!  I have thoughts just like that whenever I eat now lol! Makes it impossible for me to have a sneaky treat when I don't actually want to stand there chewing soooo s-l-o-w-l-y hehehe
> 
> I have the same effects as you when I have carbs too late at night, feel sooo sluggish compared to when I have something else - but I love em too much



I tried to look up Slimming World on the web. Found the UK site and US site, but can't get a lot of info out of them. There aren't any meetings in our area so I'd have to do the online version. Seems vaguely Weight Watchers ish except no counting points. 

Could you explain the red and green day thing? I saw it mentioned on the site. Gotta admit, I'm curious! 

I know what you mean!! If you can't snarf down a snack, what's the point? The longer I chew the more guilty I feel. Maybe that's Paul McKenna's sneaky plan! GUILT!


----------



## albertamommyof4

I decided that it was time to join this wonderful group, cant wait to get to know all of you.

First Name and Screen name:Tammy/albertamommyof4
What your Goal Is for Fitness:I have to be realistic in this and i will be setting small goals but i would love to loose 100 pounds or more
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:Homemade bread
Favorite Good Food for You: Fruit i actually love most fruit and some veggies like sugar snap peas, cauliflower, carrots broccoli( better raw)
Favorite Form of Exercise: i actually love to swim but won't put on a bathing suit lol so next best thing is walking
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: my goal would first to feel comfortable with myself and happy. To buy regular sized cute clothes and be healthy
Family: hubby married for 13 years, son 12, son 10, daughter 8 and son 3 ( will be 4 in may)

I joined WW online, it iwll be 2 weeks tomorrow night. The first weigh in was very good at a loss of 7.5( i know a lot of it is water weight) i weight in tomorrow morning hoping it is good. I am making sure to drink lots of water and trying to watch what i eat. I have a struggle when i make lots of something and when i have to put left overs away i am so tempted to pick at the food, this is hard to over come but so far i am doing okay.


----------



## gellybean

Tammy!

 So exciting to have so many new members this week!!! 


I stole this from WW chat thread here on WISH (thank you OP) and thought it was a really cool way of looking at what I admit is frustrating sometimes.... only losing 1 lb a week. (Heck sometimes I wish I could lose 1 lb a week  )

*If I Lost One Pound A Week Of 2010!*

By Valentine's Day, I'd be 7 pounds lighter. I'm loving it!

By St. Patrick's Day, I'd be ll pounds lighter.
With the luck of the Irish, I'll make my goal!

By Easter, I'd be 16 pounds lighter.
I'd be a cute bunny!

By Memorial Day, I'd be 23 pounds lighter!
Won't let it rain on my parade!

By Flag Day, I'd be 25 pounds lighter.
Boy, could I wave my flag, then!

By Independence Day, I'd be 27 pounds lighter.
That's a great independence from over eating!

By Labor Day, I'd be 36 pounds lighter.
What a wonderful reward for my hard work!

By Columbus Day, I'd be 41 pounds lighter.
What a joy to discover what I can do!

By Halloween, I'd be 44 pounds lighter.
I didn't think I had a ghost of a chance!

By Thanksgiving, I'd be 47 pounds lighter.
I have so much to be thankful for!

By Christmas Eve, I'd be 51 pounds lighter.
Talk about being merry!

By New Year's Eve, I'd be 52 pounds lighter.
It's not just a new year, it's a new ME!

*
Persistence*: Challenges are what make life interesting, overcoming them is what makes life more meaningful! Ralph Waldo Emerson


*Achievement*: It's hard to fail, but it is worse never to have tried to succeed! Theodore Roosevelt


*Success*: The surest way not to fail is to determine to succeed!


----------



## enchanted_moonstone

gellybean said:


> I tried to look up Slimming World on the web. Found the UK site and US site, but can't get a lot of info out of them. There aren't any meetings in our area so I'd have to do the online version. Seems vaguely Weight Watchers ish except no counting points.
> 
> Could you explain the red and green day thing? I saw it mentioned on the site. Gotta admit, I'm curious!
> 
> I know what you mean!! If you can't snarf down a snack, what's the point? The longer I chew the more guilty I feel. Maybe that's Paul McKenna's sneaky plan! GUILT!



Hehe, I totally agree!! Before I've even finished chewing I start thinking "Hmm, maybe I shouldn't have had this" 

Well, I didn't go to the meetings for it (which is probably why I've fallen off the wagon!) The reeeeally short and sweet explanation of the red and green day is; Red day: You eat lots of meat on red days, lots of protein and only a really small amount of carbs whereas on a Green day, you eat lots of carbs, so lots of pasta and rice and potatoes but only a small amount of meat/protein  On both days you eat as much fruit and veg that you want and you also get 'syns' which is basically just a set number of treats you can have in a day... but when I'm allowed to eat as much carbs as I want - I don't know when to say no   Now, this is probably verrrry badly worded, and I hope I don't get jumped on for explaining it wrong  Hope this helped!!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Thanks for the welcome!  I'm glad to join you ladies and have some people that I have to be held accountable to!  

I have different things to help in my goal, I have you guys  a team physical activity challenge group at work, a few new Iphone Apps  and now that I will be officially "in" my 30s starting TOMORROW(I'll be 31...), I want to be something I never was in my 20s, one hot mama!


----------



## enchanted_moonstone

tlenzendorf said:


> Thanks for the welcome!  I'm glad to join you ladies and have some people that I have to be held accountable to!
> 
> I have different things to help in my goal, I have you guys  a team physical activity challenge group at work, a few new Iphone Apps  and now that I will be officially "in" my 30s starting TOMORROW(I'll be 31...), I want to be something I never was in my 20s, one hot mama!



Hi!! It sounds as though you're gonna do really well! What Iphone Apps have you got atm? I'm also hoping being a part of a group like this will keep me on track  x x


----------



## tlenzendorf

enchanted_moonstone said:


> Hi!! It sounds as though you're gonna do really well! What Iphone Apps have you got atm? I'm also hoping being a part of a group like this will keep me on track  x x



I have couch to 5k which is a running program.  Its 9 weeks, you go out every other day.  You start out with more walking than jogging/running alternating walk/jog/run, then by the end of the program you should be able to run a 5k in 30 minutes.  I used to run a lot, I'm hoping this will be easy peasy.  Day 1 is 30 minutes, 3 minutes of walk, 30 seconds of jogging, repeat.  One of our Drs who was in about the same shape as I am now is up to 5 mile runs daily and looking pretty fit after about 4 months.

Then I have RunKeeper, but I don't really like that one.  So I got Distance by FutureApps.  It keeps track of your route/time/distance/pace via GPS.  It also maps your route.  You can have it keep track of feet vs meters and pace vs speed.  I really want to get the Couch to 5k started sooner than later.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Wow, miss a couple of days and there is a lot to catch up on. 

Dawn - I hope your Dad is feeling better now. I LOVED how you handled the PT situation. I'm normally a very quiet, patient person. But you get me riled and push me over the edge and I'd have reacted EXACTLY like you did.  I probably would have then asked to speak to the director of the facility and made my thoughts well aware to him/her.  I certainly hope you get better cooperation in the future - or ask to have another PT.



luvsJack said:


> Question for you all:  I am in need of something to help me sleep.  I don't have any trouble falling asleep, but wake up every night about 1-2 am and cannot go back to sleep.  Its usually at least 1 hour if not 2 before I finally fall back asleep and then I can't get myself awake when the clock goes off.  This is really messing with my morning workout!!      I have tried tylenol pm but I still woke up.  TIA, for any suggestions!


I have a hard time sleeping when I have a lot on my mind.  I'll fall asleep, but then wake up for some reason and just start running through my head all the issues or things that I need to remember. I put a notepad next to my bed so I can write myself a note (hopefully I can read it in the morning) so at least I'm not worried about if I'll remember it. Also, I use my iPod. I fall asleep better when the TV is on (normally a documentary or travel show with nice calming music) so if I wake up in the middle of the night and I don't want to turn on the TV to wake DH, I'll pop in my iPod headset and turn on a podcast that I've heard before. I'll pay attention to the talking and stop thinking of whatever was noodling in my brain and fall asleep (or at least if I'm awake I'll have something interesting to listen to instead of running things over and over in my brain).  Hope this helps.

Welcome to all the newbies!!!  

I love the challenge idea. I'll have to look around the pantry and see what I can come up with.

I'm not doing well this week on food and don't see it changing for the weekend.  We started a cooking class on Tuesday (Parisian Bistro) and the first assignment was puff pastry.  We made Apple, Cherry, Blueberry and Chocolate turnovers.  I only had a couple, but they were by no means low cal.  This weekend DH and I are going to drive to Yosemite and all meals will be at restaurants. I'll try and shoot for the best options, but there aren't a lot of choices. Hopefully all the walking and possible bike riding will help me burn off some calories.


----------



## stitchfan23

Welcome to the new members.  We are all a little like this around here  but we do seem to get along and support one another.

I am still around until my trip next week but may not be adding as much in the next couple of days.  I sliced my finger (the one beside the thumb) and I can't type.  I can't use the finger and just try typing with that finger stuck up in the air.  It was a fluke thing too, I was putting on my shirt as I walked out of my bedroom yesterday and I caught my finger on the latch of the door (the piece the latch goes into actually).  It sliced me right up and around my nail.  Not a bad cut it just hurts like nothing else when you touch it.  I have always been clumsy.  I really need to get to skinny island because it is a wide double door and the door was open and I am NOT THAT POOH SIZED!!  I have not idea how I caught it.  Okay now that it has taken me 5 min to one hand type this, I will go and start preparing dinner and thinking about Dawn's challenge.  Sorry if there are any typo's


----------



## Dizneydawn

*STACY!!!!!*

Happy Belated B-day!!!!  

I had a whole idea lined up and with all the crud with my Dad...totally forgot to post it!

Frick n Frack....


So here is your Belated Inspiration Pics...cause with your success and determination...your going to be so HOT you will need these guys to put you out!!!!











I ADORE YOU AND I HOPE YOUR DAY WAS GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## ancestry

Dizneydawn said:


> *STACY!!!!!*
> 
> Happy Belated B-day!!!!
> 
> I had a whole idea lined up and with all the crud with my Dad...totally forgot to post it!
> 
> Frick n Frack....
> 
> 
> So here is your Belated Inspiration Pics...cause with your success and determination...your going to be so HOT you will need these guys to put you out!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ADORE YOU AND I HOPE YOUR DAY WAS GREAT!!!!!!




Oh MY FREAKIN GOD!  I almost started licking my computer screen when I saw these pictures.  They are absolutely delightful!  

In fact they are so wonderful I've quoted your entire post so I can see them again when I scroll down the page.


----------



## ancestry

Welcome to all of the newbies!  Glad to have you join us!


----------



## gellybean

Dizneydawn said:


> *STACY!!!!!*
> 
> Happy Belated B-day!!!!
> 
> I had a whole idea lined up and with all the crud with my Dad...totally forgot to post it!
> 
> Frick n Frack....
> 
> 
> So here is your Belated Inspiration Pics...cause with your success and determination...your going to be so HOT you will need these guys to put you out!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ADORE YOU AND I HOPE YOUR DAY WAS GREAT!!!!!!




Oh my gravy!

I think we should see how many times we can quote this post so we can all have the pleasure of "look don't touch" ing. This has to be the best piece of candy I've had since I started on this skinny thread! 

Dawn, you know now you have to out do yourself with every skinny island castaway that has a birthday, right!? 

Hey! We should compile a birthday list so Dawn has to give us all hotness eye candy! I'll volunteer to keep track of all of them! Don't wanna put more work on Dawn! That woman has her hands full enough!

What do y'all say? Wanna give me y'all's bdays so I can write em all down and can remind Dawn before they get here?


----------



## tlenzendorf

gellybean said:


> Oh my gravy!
> 
> I think we should see how many times we can quote this post so we can all have the pleasure of "look don't touch" ing. This has to be the best piece of candy I've had since I started on this skinny thread!
> 
> Dawn, you know now you have to out do yourself with every skinny island castaway that has a birthday, right!?
> 
> Hey! We should compile a birthday list so Dawn has to give us all hotness eye candy! I'll volunteer to keep track of all of them! Don't wanna put more work on Dawn! That woman has her hands full enough!
> 
> What do y'all say? Wanna give me y'all's bdays so I can write em all down and can remind Dawn before they get here?



Hey, my bday is tomorrow!  Eye Candy for me please! 

And Stacy, Happy Birthday late!  I feel like a tard since we JUST talked about it this week...


----------



## albertamommyof4

happy birthday Stacy


----------



## albertamommyof4

tlenzendorf said:


> Hey, my bday is tomorrow!  Eye Candy for me please!
> 
> And Stacy, Happy Birthday late!  I feel like a tard since we JUST talked about it this week...



Happy birthday wishes for tomorrow


----------



## tlenzendorf

albertamommyof4 said:


> Happy birthday wishes for tomorrow



Thanks!  Man I am jonesing for a snack so bad right now!  Fight thru it!


----------



## luvsJack

happy belated birthday stacey and happy birthday for tomorrow tlenzendorf!!                  


Oh, and stacey, I will be gllllaaaaad to take one of the hot guys off your hands!! LOL


----------



## Moosemomma

Hi there, 
Mind if I join you?  I've been loving Dawn's TRs, need my daily dose of humor   I started reading all of the posts from the beginning of the thread but with 80+ pages I'll never catch up!

name/board name: Kim aka Moosemomma
Goal for fitness: 30 minutes of activity 3 days a week to start, 
lose 5 pounds 5 times
Food that's hard to eat in moderation: sweets and carbs
Favorite Good for you Food: Veggies, whole wheat pasta (I actually eat pretty healthy for most of my meals, it's all of the snacky stuff around the house that gets me into trouble.)
Favorite form of exercise: weight training but I have no time to get to the gym right now so I'm trying to walk or do the Wii Fit
Goals for myself: Be able to wear my size 8's again.  Not be out of breath when I climb the stairs to a client's home.   Be in control of my reactions to food and emotions.
Family: me, age 35 (soon to be 36 in May).  Lost 50 pounds on WW 5 years ago, never learned to maintain and have re-gained about half of it, about 8 pounds over the past 10 weeks , huge emotional eater .  DH, age 40,  works crazy hours (75-80+ a week ) in a family business, recently been having some health troubles with gout.  DD, age 8.5, my drama queen.  DS, age 6.5, nicknamed Moose (hence my screen name) when he was an infant.


----------



## Moosemomma

After dinner tonight I was reading TRs (probably Dawn's!) and thought about getting a cookie from the kitchen.  Instead, I headed out for a walk at 7:50 pm for 45 minutes!  Not sure how far I walked as I didn't want to take the time (and possibly lose momentum getting out the door) to go upstairs and get my pedometer.  Did I mention I also had to grab a flashlight because it was getting dark out?  Need to go plug in my MP3 player so it will be charged for the next walk   Oh, and that cookie I wanted?  Still in the kitchen, I had some maple oatmeal and apples instead when I got back.  Same points as the cookies (cuz let's face it, I wouldn't have had only one) but a lot more satisfying!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Hi everyone!  Welcome to our new friends!!

I spent a glorious afternoon at the Twins' new baseball park (YES, the Twins won!)  DH and I shared a steak sandwich and a hot dog.  I drank two bottles of water and we had a bunch of kettle corn.  And actually - the hot dog really didn't do it for me!  I was kinda glad!  I know I am supposed to love a hot dog at a ball game, but it tasted really salty and I maybe ate a third of it before giving the rest away.  I had a chunk of my mom's soft pretzel and that tasted pretty good.
No alcohol (Beer =$7! and I don't like it anyway), no ice cream.  Then when we got home I had fruit  and nuts for dinner.  

So a pretty lousy day eating, but a great day of fun!!  Tomorrow I have NOTHING scheduled, so I'm going to work out in the am, go to the library, do a little shopping (for smaller clothes!) and take the dog for a nice long walk!


----------



## Dizneydawn

tlenzendorf said:


> Thanks!  Man I am jonesing for a snack so bad right now!  Fight thru it!



Yeah!!  Acknowledgment is the first step...and you better take that step now cause you are a year older and we hope wiser!!!! 

*Happy Birthday Tricia!!!!!!!*!

   

Joining us is the best choice you could make cause your going to be so dang cute, it will be against the law!










*
(** Disclaimer:  If you drive in Madison and speed on purpose in hopes of getting arrested by anyone looking slightly like that...Good Luck.  They do not appear to be on the Cheese and Beer diet.     Try California as they look more Tofu and sprouts!)*


----------



## tlenzendorf

Dizneydawn said:


> Yeah!!  Acknowledgment is the first step...and you better take that step now cause you are a year older and we hope wiser!!!!
> 
> *Happy Birthday Tricia!!!!!!!*!
> 
> 
> 
> Joining us is the best choice you could make cause your going to be so dang cute, it will be against the law!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> (** Disclaimer:  If you drive in Madison and speed on purpose in hopes of getting arrested by anyone looking slightly like that...Good Luck.  They do not appear to be on the Cheese and Beer diet.     Try California as they look more Tofu and sprouts!)*




Thank you!  I can't wait to get home to be able to see the picture!!

And that snack last night, skipped it!  Today will be a hard day, though, cause we are a food office around here... so far for my bday there is coffee cake(I'm gonna have a small piece only), we're ordering Chinese for lunch(I'm only going to eat half!) and cake(one small piece).  Then Brent is taking me out for dinner.  I don't know where yet, its a surprise!  

I guess really it will just increase my Monday weigh in and then it will come down pretty fast after that haha.


----------



## luvsJack

Moosemomma said:


> Hi there,
> Mind if I join you?  I've been loving Dawn's TRs, need my daily dose of humor   I started reading all of the posts from the beginning of the thread but with 80+ pages I'll never catch up!
> 
> name/board name: Kim aka Moosemomma
> Goal for fitness: 30 minutes of activity 3 days a week to start,
> lose 5 pounds 5 times
> Food that's hard to eat in moderation: sweets and carbs
> Favorite Good for you Food: Veggies, whole wheat pasta (I actually eat pretty healthy for most of my meals, it's all of the snacky stuff around the house that gets me into trouble.)
> Favorite form of exercise: weight training but I have no time to get to the gym right now so I'm trying to walk or do the Wii Fit
> Goals for myself: Be able to wear my size 8's again.  Not be out of breath when I climb the stairs to a client's home.   Be in control of my reactions to food and emotions.
> Family: me, age 35 (soon to be 36 in May).  Lost 50 pounds on WW 5 years ago, never learned to maintain and have re-gained about half of it, about 8 pounds over the past 10 weeks , huge emotional eater .  DH, age 40,  works crazy hours (75-80+ a week ) in a family business, recently been having some health troubles with gout.  DD, age 8.5, my drama queen.  DS, age 6.5, nicknamed Moose (hence my screen name) when he was an infant.



WELCOME!!



Moosemomma said:


> After dinner tonight I was reading TRs (probably Dawn's!) and thought about getting a cookie from the kitchen.  Instead, I headed out for a walk at 7:50 pm for 45 minutes!  Not sure how far I walked as I didn't want to take the time (and possibly lose momentum getting out the door) to go upstairs and get my pedometer.  Did I mention I also had to grab a flashlight because it was getting dark out?  Need to go plug in my MP3 player so it will be charged for the next walk   Oh, and that cookie I wanted?  Still in the kitchen, I had some maple oatmeal and apples instead when I got back.  Same points as the cookies (cuz let's face it, I wouldn't have had only one) but a lot more satisfying!



Good job on getting away from the cookies!    And if you are anything like me, you are exactly right about the not having just one.      Its all about choices, isn't it?




I have made the decision this morning to really up the exercise routines.  I am almost through the 30 day challenge on the Wii so I am doing a customized workout when that is through and making it so that I burn a few more calories with each workout.  I am also making the commitment to go to the track every day to walk.  For some reason for me when I walk at the track I will do 3-5 miles, easy.  When I walk on the treadmill (BORING) or on my driveway (5 laps = 1 mile), I tend to say "well, I need to go do . . . "    I just have to make it a priority and not let everyone else's stuff get in the way of it.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Dizneydawn said:


> *STACY!!!!!*
> 
> Happy Belated B-day!!!!
> 
> I had a whole idea lined up and with all the crud with my Dad...totally forgot to post it!
> 
> Frick n Frack....
> 
> 
> So here is your Belated Inspiration Pics...cause with your success and determination...your going to be so HOT you will need these guys to put you out!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ADORE YOU AND I HOPE YOUR DAY WAS GREAT!!!!!!



Thank you so much!!!!  I'm drooling a bit as I look at those men.  Now I have to be inspired to get off the couch and go for a walk today.  I adore you and I truly love that you gave me a thought when you have so much going on in your life!!!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

First - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRISHA!!!  Welcome to your 30's.  Enjoy them because 10 years from now, you're in your 40's which, on most survey things, is a new age bracket.

Second, thank you to everyone for the birthday wishes.  It meant a lot.  I love all the support from everyone on this thread and it's really nice to feel that even though we have never met and may never meet face to face, I have a ton of friends in the world who not only understand what I'm going through, they are doing it themselves.

Finally, Welcome to all the newbies!!!!  Together, we can wrestle our weight issues into submission.  It takes a village to raise a child so it stands to reason it takes this thread to motivate all of us to be healthier and happier!


----------



## Duchie

Hey all,

This may turn out to be a bad week for me.  Mid-week weight was up by 0.6 but I can't see why.    I've had to be very disciplined this week to avoid stress eating and I've done very well.  Guess this is just going to be one of those "natural weight fluctuation" weeks.  

Dawn, I love the idea of the challenge and I'll do my best.  But coming up with new ideas in the kitchen (healthy or otherwise) is not one of my strong points.  

 to all our newcomers!  

Oh and can it be my birthday next?  Pretty please?  OK, guess I'll have to wait until November.


----------



## tlenzendorf

Stacybaeasm said:


> First - HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRISHA!!!  Welcome to your 30's.  Enjoy them because 10 years from now, you're in your 40's which, on most survey things, is a new age bracket.
> 
> Second, thank you to everyone for the birthday wishes.  It meant a lot.  I love all the support from everyone on this thread and it's really nice to feel that even though we have never met and may never meet face to face, I have a ton of friends in the world who not only understand what I'm going through, they are doing it themselves.
> 
> Finally, Welcome to all the newbies!!!!  Together, we can wrestle our weight issues into submission.  It takes a village to raise a child so it stands to reason it takes this thread to motivate all of us to be healthier and happier!



Thanks Stacy!  I'm actually 31 this year.  Nine years to go til the big 4-0!  But I'm going along everyone else's way and we're either going to WDW or a beach someplace.  The heck with this working on my bday!  Although there is a nice spread... which isn't good since I joined this weight loss thread... Oh well!  I'll be getting some good exercise this weekend with the nice weather!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Happy Birthday Tricia!! Oh my - those photos!!! When you look, be sure to have a tissue handy to catch the drool.
I think we should all get our birthdays off as a paid holiday frankly.  I try to take mine off when I can.  It's the only day that is just for me!  We rarely get to take a trip since it's right before school starts.  When I turned 40 my boss wouldn't let me take it off - not because she's mean - she wanted to celebrate with me!  We had donuts in the morning and she took me to lunch and gave me gifts and all that.  

Well, I have the day off today.  I don't even have to volunteer at school.  So I got up, sent the kids off and EXERCISED!!!!  Yup, I did it!  I'm off to grocery shop - need more fruits and veggies.
I'm going to make some hummus today and want veggies for dipping.

I'm hoping the wind dies down so I can get a nice long walk outside with the dog, but he hates wind as much as I do!

Have a great healthy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## gellybean

Tricia!!!! 

Happy Happy Birthday to you, to you!!! 

   




Those pics! YOWZER! I wish we had cops like that down here. If we did, I might be tempted to volunteer at the local station. *drool*



I am feeling better. Even made dinner last night for me and the boys since DH was at work. Pan seared a lean ham steak, nuked some frozen broccoli and went for a box of mac n cheese, to give the majority of it to the kids, and was out. 

So I made homemade from scratch mac n cheese.  For me, this is huge. I'm not an improvisational cook. I have about 5 things I make well and often and that's it. But I googled a few recipes, got the general idea, and took the knowledge from watching hubby all these years and went for it. Used whole wheat elbow mac ( 2 cups dry)and 2 % milk with only 1 tbsp of real butter and 1 tbsp of flour and about 3/4 cup of shredded colby jack. It yielded about 8 big servings. I had 2, the boys had 2 each and I saved 2 for lunch today. It tasted pretty good too. Definitely satisfied the craving for mac n cheese. The boys both asked for seconds. I'll be glad when I can try it again when I actually have more of my sense of taste. It could be cardboard with curds and I'd think it tastes good right now, considering how messed up my nose is. 

I did figure the cals and it was WAY better than the blue boxed stuff. Plus way wayyyyyyyyy less sodium.  So here's hoping it actually tastes good when I make it the next time.

I came way under on cals yesterday in total. Too sick to eat a lot. And since my exercise has come to a grinding halt, we'll see what the scale does. Could go either way!

I just got my 6 wk body makeover in the mail. About to crack that puppy open and see if it's at all something I want to attempt. 

If not, I'll probably try to sell it on Amazon cus I've heard that the customer service dept is less than prompt when it comes to giving you a return slip # thingie. 


I have to admit, opening that box up, it's very exciting and tempting to buy into it all. The main thing I want to figure out is what is their lifetime maintenance program. I could do anything for 6 wks, but for life? Don't think so. I like food too much and would rather lose it slow and steady and realistically expect to keep it off then lose it fast and yo yo up AGAIN as soon as I take one look at a carb.


Hope everyone has a great day and a fabulous weekend! I'm going to try my BEST to stay busy this weekend. I have a ton of things I can do around the house since I've been laid up the last few days. I refuse to gain everything back I've lost this week!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Thanks for the birthday wishes everyone! 

I did good at lunch today, I only ate half my order of Chinese and took the smallest brownie!


----------



## Moosemomma

luvsJack said:


> WELCOME!!
> 
> Good job on getting away from the cookies!    And if you are anything like me, you are exactly right about the not having just one.      Its all about choices, isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have made the decision this morning to really up the exercise routines.  I am almost through the 30 day challenge on the Wii so I am doing a customized workout when that is through and making it so that I burn a few more calories with each workout.  I am also making the commitment to go to the track every day to walk.  For some reason for me when I walk at the track I will do 3-5 miles, easy.  When I walk on the treadmill (BORING) or on my driveway (5 laps = 1 mile), I tend to say "well, I need to go do . . . "    I just have to make it a priority and not let everyone else's stuff get in the way of it.



Thanks for the warm welcome!  I went to WW this morning to face the music of the past few weeks.  Wasn't pretty but not nearly as bad I had feared, am only up 5 pounds over the past 10 weeks and not the 9 I had feared.  This afternoon at work while we were typing our report I had my yogurt, blueberries and cereal.  Usually we munch out on chocolate.  I was actually handed a piece of chocolate and tucked it away in my bag instead of tearing into it 

Tell me more about this 30 day challenge on the Wii.  Is it on the Wii Fit?

WTG on ramping up your activity!  I find the track very boring and do better walking the neighborhoods near my home.  Glad you've found something that works for you.

Oh, did I mention my birthday is next month?  (It's on the 4th  ) I'm loving all of Dawn's great pictures she's sharing.


----------



## Moosemomma

Moosemomma said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!  I went to WW this morning to face the music of the past few weeks.  Wasn't pretty but not nearly as bad I had feared, am only up 5 pounds over the past 10 weeks and not the 9 I had feared.



Ok, so I actually looked at my weigh in book.  It's up 5 pounds over 5 weeks   Considering myself kicked in the a** and back on track!  I'm going to need some support with a bridal shower to attend on Sunday and school vacation with the kids next week.  We're doing a bunch of day trips and social gatherings with friends but so much of that ends up revolving around food which is a huge challenge for me.


----------



## gellybean

MooseMomma!! Sorry I missed you earlier!!! 





I spent the better part of the day putting together and reading thru the 6 week body makeover.

Holy Guacamole is it strict. and restrictive. And dang it if it doesn't all make sense.  I've read all the why to all the things you have to cut out of your diet and yea.... it makes sense. 

Yes I would have to give up a lot of foods I love, but those foods I love have gotten me here... on this path. Wanting to lose weight. I really don't want to do the same things over and over again and expect a different result... for the rest of my life.  Ya know?

That being said, I don't want to restrict myself too much and then bail and run off screaming toward the nearest Mr. Cluck N Bucket. 

The good news is DH and I are the same body type so our plans would be the same. We're gonna look it over and talk about it. Maybe try it modified. Because even modified would be way 'healthier' than the foods I'm eating now. 
I've been eating a lot of normal foods, just less of them or less often. Not BAD foods but normal foods. Bread, whole wheat pasta, salt, dairy, lean red meat, lean pork, olive oil, canola oil, dressings on salads or sandwiches, diet soda etc. NONE of those are allowed on this diet. 

The body blue print you work out to figure out what areas of your body are your problem areas and the exercises you need to specifically tone and sculpt your body as you lose are interesting too.

So we'll see. I'm not saying yes, not saying no. And I'm not stopping tracking on daily plate/ww in the time it takes to decide if we're gonna try this program or not. The  6 wk body makeover maintenance program lets you add foods back slowly until you find your magic amount of 'bad' foods with the on plan foods. So that's encouraging. 


Any thoughts from you guys??

Does anyone want to take the quiz to find out what body type they are and let me tell you what foods you're allowed to eat....?? I'd be happy to share for the sake of information only purposes. The quiz is available online. 

I haven't been to the gym in 3 days. UGH!  Stupid allergies/bronchial asthma. Looking forward to getting back in the gym. If I do start this diet, we'll be using the gym for our cardio and not for the weights, since we'll be doing a customized resistance program at home with the bands the diet comes with.

Why isn't there a diet out there that includes all you can eat sugar, beef, bacon, pasta, bread and beer? SERIOUSLY!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Interesting diet plan. 
I am not a fan of any plan where you have to give up an entire type of food (Like on Atkins where no carbs).  Maybe it's my personality and such, but if I am completely forbidden from having something, it just makes me want it more. 
Heck, when I was pregnant, I wanted beer so badly.  I don't even like beer!
 That's why I like WW philosophy.  Make healthy choices, and eat less of the bad stuff.  I can handle that.

Having said that, I suppose any plan could be worth a try.  I have noticed that I don't really crave the chips as much.  I bought some Doritos today and had a couple and that was enough for me.  I just didn't want more.
Wish I could say the same for chocolate!

If there was the chocolate/bread/cheese diet, I'd be the spokeswoman for sure!!!


----------



## gellybean

Mndisneygirl said:


> Interesting diet plan.
> I am not a fan of any plan where you have to give up an entire type of food (Like on Atkins where no carbs).  Maybe it's my personality and such, but if I am completely forbidden from having something, it just makes me want it more.
> Heck, when I was pregnant, I wanted beer so badly.  I don't even like beer!
> That's why I like WW philosophy.  Make healthy choices, and eat less of the bad stuff.  I can handle that.
> 
> Having said that, I suppose any plan could be worth a try.  I have noticed that I don't really crave the chips as much.  I bought some Doritos today and had a couple and that was enough for me.  I just didn't want more.
> Wish I could say the same for chocolate!
> 
> If there was the chocolate/bread/cheese diet, I'd be the spokeswoman for sure!!!



Thanks for the input Sheree!! I've never been a fan of restrictive, banned food diets either. 

This one is a bit different as far as carbs go. I can have carbs just not processed carbs. I can have potatoes, rice, oats, yams, sweet potatoes, etc. Just not pasta, and bread. The good stuff!!! I'd rather give up potatoes and rice and keep pasta and bread!  Too bad it doesn't work like that.


And the foods you can eat are based on your individual body type. Some types can have more carbs and red meat, etc. It depends on the questionaire you fill out and the body type you have. 

The foods you can't have that are body type wide (no pun intended ) are salt, dairy, sugar, oil/added fat, or nuts. And the diet gives reasons why all these are bad and shouldn't be consumed. 

And after you hit goal, you can slowly add back in a few things and watch to see what happens to your weight. If it doesn't go up, you can have them back in moderation, etc.

It's interesting. 

Still haven't decided yet. DH and I are gonna go over it more thoroughly on Sunday. 

Regarding your craving of Doritos, I've noticed a lot of things don't quite taste the same after I do without for a while. Things are tasting way salty to me lately. They say the same thing happens once you give up salt completely. I just can't stomach the idea of a scrambled egg without salt!! or potatoes! ICK!
Have a great Saturday everyone!!!


----------



## stitchfan23

See this is where I really get confused with these diets...No Dairy?

Doesn't your body need some dairy to function properly?  Well not function but don't you need calcium?


----------



## luvsJack

Moosemomma said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!  I went to WW this morning to face the music of the past few weeks.  Wasn't pretty but not nearly as bad I had feared, am only up 5 pounds over the past 10 weeks and not the 9 I had feared.  This afternoon at work while we were typing our report I had my yogurt, blueberries and cereal.  Usually we munch out on chocolate.  I was actually handed a piece of chocolate and tucked it away in my bag instead of tearing into it
> 
> Tell me more about this 30 day challenge on the Wii.  Is it on the Wii Fit?
> 
> WTG on ramping up your activity!  I find the track very boring and do better walking the neighborhoods near my home.  Glad you've found something that works for you.
> 
> Oh, did I mention my birthday is next month?  (It's on the 4th  ) I'm loving all of Dawn's great pictures she's sharing.



Yum, your afternoon snack sounds good!   May try that next week for my 3:00 "got to have something" treat.  

The 30 day challenge is part of the EA Sports Active for Wii.  I don't have the Wii Fit, but you can use it as part of the workout.  It sets up a workout for you and even has a trainer showing you how to do the exercises.  AND it will tell you if you are not doing it correctly.  At the end of your workout it will tell how many calories you have burned. (which is REALLY making me think "is this worth eating and having to do another workout")   I really like it but am wanting to get "Just Dance" and Jillian Michael's 30 Day Shred too.  Just want to be able to mix it all up some.  

We are lucky in our community, our walking track is surrounded by these beautiful woods and has huge trees all in the middle of the track.  And the county planted azaleas that are blooming and just beautiful!  They also have bird houses and feeders up and several wind chimes.  Its really great walking there.  Our county supervisor just wanted a safe place for everyone to exercise and he has really outdone himself.


----------



## Anna114

stitchfan23 said:


> See this is where I really get confused with these diets...No Dairy?
> 
> Doesn't your body need some dairy to function properly?  Well not function but don't you need calcium?



There is good and bad dairy. Heavy cream bad, fat free milk better. Low fat yogurt is a good source.

Other choices:
Broccoli
White beans
Spinach 
Almonds
Bok Choy
Sesame Seems
Okra
Peas as well as others. 

Also, after my hysterectomy, my DR has me taking a multi-vitamin each day. I said "like Centrum?" He have me a "yup" That too is a source of calcium.


----------



## tlenzendorf

I can't do a restrictive diet either!  It absolutely doesn't work for me.  I'll do it good for a week and then blow up and chow out for the next week.  I've decided I'm going to make small changes for now.  Slowly work on eliminating stuff and alternating other stuff.  This week we are having spaghetti.  I am going to make one pot of noodles with half and half wheat and regular noodles.  Instead of regular mayo on subs I'll do fat free, more wheat bread, less white.  Try to eliminate cheese from things(which will be hard here in Wisconsin!).  And cut down on the ice cream.  If I decide I am going to have it I'll go for a walk first!


----------



## luvsJack

gellybean said:


> Thanks for the input Sheree!! I've never been a fan of restrictive, banned food diets either.
> 
> This one is a bit different as far as carbs go. I can have carbs just not processed carbs. I can have potatoes, rice, oats, yams, sweet potatoes, etc. Just not pasta, and bread. The good stuff!!! I'd rather give up potatoes and rice and keep pasta and bread!  Too bad it doesn't work like that.
> 
> 
> And the foods you can eat are based on your individual body type. Some types can have more carbs and red meat, etc. It depends on the questionaire you fill out and the body type you have.
> 
> The foods you can't have that are body type wide (no pun intended ) are salt, dairy, sugar, oil/added fat, or nuts. And the diet gives reasons why all these are bad and shouldn't be consumed.
> 
> And after you hit goal, you can slowly add back in a few things and watch to see what happens to your weight. If it doesn't go up, you can have them back in moderation, etc.
> 
> It's interesting.
> 
> Still haven't decided yet. DH and I are gonna go over it more thoroughly on Sunday.
> 
> Regarding your craving of Doritos, I've noticed a lot of things don't quite taste the same after I do without for a while. Things are tasting way salty to me lately. They say the same thing happens once you give up salt completely. I just can't stomach the idea of a scrambled egg without salt!! or potatoes! ICK!
> Have a great Saturday everyone!!!



I just took the quiz online and it says I am a Type B.  It said food to stay away from was sweet fruits and bread (not sure which fruits are considered sweet and which are not?) and beef.  To eat veggies, complex carbs like potatoes, rice and yams and chicken, turkey and seafood.      Of course without buying the plan it didn't go any further than that but just that part was interesting.      If  I had to give up things like salad dressing or other sauces; that would be my downfall but I could see sticking with the items listed and then adding low fat or no fat dairy and other stuff.


----------



## Moosemomma

luvsJack said:


> Yum, your afternoon snack sounds good!   May try that next week for my 3:00 "got to have something" treat.



I usually eat that for breakfast every morning:
1 cup of fat free plain yogurt, sweetened with Splenda
frozen blueberries (or fresh strawberries if I have any)
30 grams of Fiber One
27 grams of Kashi GoLean cereal 

(I have a food scale in my kitchen and weigh and measure my portions for just about everything, makes it so much easier to know how much I ate instead of eyeballing it or pulling out measuring cups all the time.)

Nice filling, low point breakfast that sticks with me for a while.



luvsJack said:


> The 30 day challenge is part of the EA Sports Active for Wii.  I don't have the Wii Fit, but you can use it as part of the workout.  It sets up a workout for you and even has a trainer showing you how to do the exercises.  AND it will tell you if you are not doing it correctly.  At the end of your workout it will tell how many calories you have burned. (which is REALLY making me think "is this worth eating and having to do another workout")   I really like it but am wanting to get "Just Dance" and Jillian Michael's 30 Day Shred too.  Just want to be able to mix it all up some.



Sounds pretty similiar to the Wii Fit, I just need to make the time to actually DO IT! 



luvsJack said:


> We are lucky in our community, our walking track is surrounded by these beautiful woods and has huge trees all in the middle of the track.  And the county planted azaleas that are blooming and just beautiful!  They also have bird houses and feeders up and several wind chimes.  Its really great walking there.  Our county supervisor just wanted a safe place for everyone to exercise and he has really outdone himself.


That sounds like a great place to walk!  Our track is in a large field with soccer/lacrosse nets in the middle, not very exciting to walk around while games are in play


----------



## Moosemomma

tlenzendorf said:


> I can't do a restrictive diet either!  It absolutely doesn't work for me.  I'll do it good for a week and then blow up and chow out for the next week.  I've decided I'm going to make small changes for now.  Slowly work on eliminating stuff and alternating other stuff.  This week we are having spaghetti.  I am going to make one pot of noodles with half and half wheat and regular noodles.  Instead of regular mayo on subs I'll do fat free, more wheat bread, less white.  Try to eliminate cheese from things(which will be hard here in Wisconsin!).  And cut down on the ice cream.  If I decide I am going to have it I'll go for a walk first!



Sounds like a good plan to make small changes at a time.  May I suggest one thing that has worked for me with ice cream?  I keep WW ice cream treats (1-2 points) in the house for me.  If I want "real" ice cream I have to go out to get it at an ice cream place and I only get 1 serving.  (Ok, portion size at an ice cream parlor is probably more than 1 serving but eating that one time a month or every other month is less than me eating the whole half gallon by myself over the course of a month.)


----------



## gellybean

Moosemomma said:


> Sounds like a good plan to make small changes at a time.  May I suggest one thing that has worked for me with ice cream?  I keep WW ice cream treats (1-2 points) in the house for me.  If I want "real" ice cream I have to go out to get it at an ice cream place and I only get 1 serving.  (Ok, portion size at an ice cream parlor is probably more than 1 serving but eating that one time a month or every other month is less than me eating the whole half gallon by myself over the course of a month.)



Over the course of the month?

I can down a half gallon of ice cream over the course of 2 - 3 days! 


I too keep the weight watchers frozen ice creams in my freezer. My new fave is the candy bar ice cream bar, similar to a snickers ice cream bar. They are 3 pts so a little higher but YUMMY!


LuvsJack- I'm a type b too. You've pretty much got the details of the diet. Except all the sauces and dressings have to be with no oil or dairy.  And you have to eat every 2.5 - 3 hrs and you can never have a carb without a protein. Women are only allowed 2 ozs of protein at a meal, but can eat protein 5 times a day. No protein for your after dinner snack, just fruit. Sweet fruits that B's aren't allowed are like grapes, oranges and watermelon I think. We can have berries, canteloupe, bananas, pineapple, apples, etc. IF you want more details, holler at me.

I'm thinking I'm gonna use a lot of their ideas and incorporate it into WW. A lot of what he says is very in line with what my nutritionist told me while I was pregnant and had gestational diabetes. Now that I'm not pregnant and don't have diabetes, insurance won't cover the nutritionist for '*just* being morbidly obese'.  INFURIATES me!

Anyway.... I'm gonna write up my own plan and post it on a mini poster board on the fridge. We'll see how it goes. I'll be y'all's guinea pig. 
If it works, we'll write a book and call it the Skinny Island Diet!  Take that South Beach! 

As far as needing dairy goes, DH said the same thing Stichfan23. Our bodies need dairy. But my understanding is we need dairy for the calcium which we can get other places.  Thanks Anna114 for that great list of foods!! 

The creator of the  6 week body makeover says dairy was made for baby cows, not humans and that we're the only species that drinks a milk product that's not our own and that drinks any milk after weaned.  That milk is designed to fatten baby cows up, not humans. 


Heading out to breakfast with my sister. Looking up nutritional info before I leave. Then hitting Whole Foods for a ton of fruits, veggies and lean proteins!


Have a FABULOUS Saturday Skinny Islanders!!


----------



## enchanted_moonstone

What is the website where you can do the quiz to see what body type you have? (Sorry if that's a really obvious answer lol) 

Gellybean I'm doing quite similar things with my diet atm... I tried the whole giving up 'bad' foods, but as soon I know something's bad.... I just gotta have it  

I'm eating fairly healthy, but because I'm making myself eat slowly (Paul Mckenna etc) I'm feeling full before I've actually eaten half of what I'd normally eat lol.... So even if I have something with more calories, I don't actually eat as many calories anyway - though I hate not finishing food 

I've been in the garden most of today doing lots of weeding so I hope it pays off on weigh in day!!


----------



## adnilele

Moosemomma said:


> I keep WW ice cream treats (1-2 points) in the house for me.  If I want "real" ice cream I have to go out to get it at an ice cream place and I only get 1 serving.



I do the same thing! I love "Skinny Cow" ice cream sandwiches!  They usually satisfy an ice cream craving (although, I used to think I looooooved ice cream, and I do when I eat it, but I dont actually crave it usually)

What I really crave is carbs like pretzels! I LOVE  pretzels!!!! And any bread that they bring you at a restaurant! 

This week I have had a very stressful week, and up until about 6 months ago, I never thought I was one to eat to "feed my feelings", but lately I have noticed that I absolutely do! For instance:

I babysit my cousins on Mondays. At my aunt's house, she keeps all kinds of junk food, cookies, candy, chips, anything and everything, and I have a hard time staying away from the pantry when I am there, but Monday was worse than usual. I had had a bad day at school (I am a teacher and the an adviser for the Class of 2010) and we are planning the prom, and the people who didnt get invited as chaperones were causing me anxiety. So I get to my aunt's house, and I go straight to the left over dessert from Easter (cute rice krispie treats formed into eggs, then dipped in colored sugar! So delicious, but sooooo bad)! I was sooo stressed out (plus it is that time of the month for me) I couldnt tell myself to stop!  However, that night at dinner (pasta and meatballs) I was able to control my portions with that, which is something that I have been trying to conquer lately.

Then later in the week, I finally destressed about the chaperone thing, and I was able to control my portions better until friday when I had a little party in my classroom for my students and I had a bagel, a cupcake, a cookie and a brownie all in the matter of 1 hour! Then last night I had two pieces of pizza! 

Even though I have had a bad week food wise, I also got out and exercised. I have been doing the Couch to 5k program, got a little sidetracked, so kind of am making my own program, but I have been getting out at least three days a week, and on Tuesday I was able to run 13 minutes straight, but then on Thursday 6 minutes straight was a struggle!  I dont know what is wrong with me, but I am going to keep it up with running, hopefully getting out more than 3 days a week! I really want to do the Princess Half next March! 

Thank you to everyone who has welcomed the newbies, hopefully next week wont be as stressful, and I can post more often and keep up with all of your fun/funny/supportive posts!


----------



## enchanted_moonstone

adnilele said:


> I do the same thing! I love "Skinny Cow" ice cream sandwiches!  They usually satisfy an ice cream craving (although, I used to think I looooooved ice cream, and I do when I eat it, but I dont actually crave it usually)
> 
> What I really crave is carbs like pretzels! I LOVE  pretzels!!!! And any bread that they bring you at a restaurant!
> 
> This week I have had a very stressful week, and up until about 6 months ago, I never thought I was one to eat to "feed my feelings", but lately I have noticed that I absolutely do! For instance:
> 
> I babysit my cousins on Mondays. At my aunt's house, she keeps all kinds of junk food, cookies, candy, chips, anything and everything, and I have a hard time staying away from the pantry when I am there, but Monday was worse than usual. I had had a bad day at school (I am a teacher and the an adviser for the Class of 2010) and we are planning the prom, and the people who didnt get invited as chaperones were causing me anxiety. So I get to my aunt's house, and I go straight to the left over dessert from Easter (cute rice krispie treats formed into eggs, then dipped in colored sugar! So delicious, but sooooo bad)! I was sooo stressed out (plus it is that time of the month for me) I couldnt tell myself to stop!  However, that night at dinner (pasta and meatballs) I was able to control my portions with that, which is something that I have been trying to conquer lately.
> 
> Then later in the week, I finally destressed about the chaperone thing, and I was able to control my portions better until friday when I had a little party in my classroom for my students and I had a bagel, a cupcake, a cookie and a brownie all in the matter of 1 hour! Then last night I had two pieces of pizza!
> 
> Even though I have had a bad week food wise, I also got out and exercised. I have been doing the Couch to 5k program, got a little sidetracked, so kind of am making my own program, but I have been getting out at least three days a week, and on Tuesday I was able to run 13 minutes straight, but then on Thursday 6 minutes straight was a struggle!  I dont know what is wrong with me, but I am going to keep it up with running, hopefully getting out more than 3 days a week! I really want to do the Princess Half next March!
> 
> Thank you to everyone who has welcomed the newbies, hopefully next week wont be as stressful, and I can post more often and keep up with all of your fun/funny/supportive posts!


Don't feel bad about the food you've had this week, everyone deserves a treat when they're having a bad week, and your exercising has probably cancelled out most of it! Well done for getting back on track! That's the main thing - just picking up where you left off! (Sorry if I sound corny!  )


----------



## Stacybaeasm

So, I got a weird complement yesterday.  As my massage therapist was working on my thighs, he says "Hey Stac.  I think there are some muscles here now."    And then I did a happy dance and told him I have been busting my butt to find some muscle under all the fat.  Then he got to my calves and said, Wow, these are tight.  You must really be walking a lot.  Yep, I am. Thanks for noticing.  Here's hoping next month he "finds" even more muscles!


----------



## gellybean

enchanted_moonstone said:


> What is the website where you can do the quiz to see what body type you have? (Sorry if that's a really obvious answer lol)
> 
> Gellybean I'm doing quite similar things with my diet atm... I tried the whole giving up 'bad' foods, but as soon I know something's bad.... I just gotta have it
> 
> I'm eating fairly healthy, but because I'm making myself eat slowly (Paul Mckenna etc) I'm feeling full before I've actually eaten half of what I'd normally eat lol.... So even if I have something with more calories, I don't actually eat as many calories anyway - though I hate not finishing food
> 
> I've been in the garden most of today doing lots of weeding so I hope it pays off on weigh in day!!



Google six week body makeover and go to the main website for Michael Thurmond's 6 wk body makeover. Then click the free body blue printing link.  Sorry so short. Posting from my cell


----------



## adnilele

enchanted_moonstone said:


> Don't feel bad about the food you've had this week, everyone deserves a treat when they're having a bad week, and your exercising has probably cancelled out most of it! Well done for getting back on track! That's the main thing - just picking up where you left off! (Sorry if I sound corny!  )



Thanks! You dont sound corny at all! I need the motivation!!!!! :
I just got in from a run: 34 minutes total, 18 total minutes of jogging interspersed with walking. Which means more running than walking in the first time in a looooong time!


----------



## Moosemomma

adnilele said:


> I just got in from a run: 34 minutes total, 18 total minutes of jogging interspersed with walking. Which means more running than walking in the first time in a looooong time!



Great job!


----------



## luvsJack

gellybean said:


> Over the course of the month?
> 
> I can down a half gallon of ice cream over the course of 2 - 3 days!
> 
> 
> I too keep the weight watchers frozen ice creams in my freezer. My new fave is the candy bar ice cream bar, similar to a snickers ice cream bar. They are 3 pts so a little higher but YUMMY!
> 
> 
> LuvsJack- I'm a type b too. You've pretty much got the details of the diet. Except all the sauces and dressings have to be with no oil or dairy.  And you have to eat every 2.5 - 3 hrs and you can never have a carb without a protein. Women are only allowed 2 ozs of protein at a meal, but can eat protein 5 times a day. No protein for your after dinner snack, just fruit. Sweet fruits that B's aren't allowed are like grapes, oranges and watermelon I think. We can have berries, canteloupe, bananas, pineapple, apples, etc. IF you want more details, holler at me.
> 
> I'm thinking I'm gonna use a lot of their ideas and incorporate it into WW. A lot of what he says is very in line with what my nutritionist told me while I was pregnant and had gestational diabetes. Now that I'm not pregnant and don't have diabetes, insurance won't cover the nutritionist for '*just* being morbidly obese'.  INFURIATES me!
> 
> Anyway.... I'm gonna write up my own plan and post it on a mini poster board on the fridge. We'll see how it goes. I'll be y'all's guinea pig.
> If it works, we'll write a book and call it the Skinny Island Diet!  Take that South Beach!
> 
> As far as needing dairy goes, DH said the same thing Stichfan23. Our bodies need dairy. But my understanding is we need dairy for the calcium which we can get other places.  Thanks Anna114 for that great list of foods!!
> 
> The creator of the  6 week body makeover says dairy was made for baby cows, not humans and that we're the only species that drinks a milk product that's not our own and that drinks any milk after weaned.  That milk is designed to fatten baby cows up, not humans.
> 
> 
> Heading out to breakfast with my sister. Looking up nutritional info before I leave. Then hitting Whole Foods for a ton of fruits, veggies and lean proteins!
> 
> 
> Have a FABULOUS Saturday Skinny Islanders!!



Every 2.5 - 3 hours!!  Good grief!  My boss would think I don't do anything BUT eat!  I guess if I actually took breaks in the am and pm, I could grab a snack then; but I barely get an actual lunch break.   I may restock with the suggested fruits though and giving up beef isn't too big of a deal for me.  I prefer chicken and seafood, its just that my family doesn't.  But I could actually grill me a piece of fish or some shrimp while grilling them a hamburger or even a steak.    

There is a lady who works at our main campus that has lost a great deal of weight.  When asked how she did it, she says she only eats veggies, certain fruits, chicken and salmon (not sure why she doesn't eat other fish?).  I wonder if she is doing the same plan you have.  She looks great and she says that she doesn't feel like she has given up anything.  She said that she just had to find the food that makes her overeat and continue cravings, once she cut those foods out; it wasn't hard.  She won't really go into details so I am not sure how you go about finding the foods you need to cut unless that is the theory of this diet and the cutting out of certain fruits and beef?

Been a fairly good weekend around here.  Had a memorial service to attend yesterday which was sad but got a chance to see some relatives that I NEVER see.  And having my mom and her sisters all together in the same place is always a hoot.   Of course as is customary around here, memorial service or funeral = food (I never have gotten that connection??)  but I ate fruit with a little bit of dip.

I am hoping to be very restrictive today, hoping to show a loss tomorrow!  Need to get in a couple of workouts too.


----------



## gellybean

luvsJack said:


> Every 2.5 - 3 hours!!  Good grief!  My boss would think I don't do anything BUT eat!  I guess if I actually took breaks in the am and pm, I could grab a snack then; but I barely get an actual lunch break.   I may restock with the suggested fruits though and giving up beef isn't too big of a deal for me.  I prefer chicken and seafood, its just that my family doesn't.  But I could actually grill me a piece of fish or some shrimp while grilling them a hamburger or even a steak.
> 
> There is a lady who works at our main campus that has lost a great deal of weight.  When asked how she did it, she says she only eats veggies, certain fruits, chicken and salmon (not sure why she doesn't eat other fish?).  I wonder if she is doing the same plan you have.  She looks great and she says that she doesn't feel like she has given up anything.  She said that she just had to find the food that makes her overeat and continue cravings, once she cut those foods out; it wasn't hard.  She won't really go into details so I am not sure how you go about finding the foods you need to cut unless that is the theory of this diet and the cutting out of certain fruits and beef?
> 
> Been a fairly good weekend around here.  Had a memorial service to attend yesterday which was sad but got a chance to see some relatives that I NEVER see.  And having my mom and her sisters all together in the same place is always a hoot.   Of course as is customary around here, memorial service or funeral = food (I never have gotten that connection??)  but I ate fruit with a little bit of dip.
> 
> I am hoping to be very restrictive today, hoping to show a loss tomorrow!  Need to get in a couple of workouts too.




As far as fish goes, salmon is actually one fish I don't think type B's can have. There's a list if you're interested.


I know eating every 2-3 hours sounds like a lot, but that's the exact same thing my nutritionist said to do when I was diabetic with pregnancy. It's the same principal as drinking a ton of water. If your body knows where it's next meal is coming from and starts to believe there really is a steady supply of food coming it's way, it'll stop holding on to everything that it thinks it needs in case of an emergency. Our bodies haven't caught on to the 21st century way of living, where food is literally available around every corner. Just like you need to give your body water constantly so it'll let go of it's extra retention stores, you're supposed to feed your body constantly so your metabolism will run at a higher rate cus it's constantly having to process food and so your body will start to let go of it's fat stores. 

That was one of the reasons I really thought this diet may be on to something because it falls very closely in line to what my nutritionist said. I obviously wasn't allowed to diet during my pregnancy but I lost weight. I was down 40 lbs from start of pregnancy to finish. A lot of it was that I was very very sick with morning sickness and a lot of it was because I was diabetic my body wasn't processing sugar for energy, it just turned straight to burning fat, but I really believe the diet I was on during the last 10 wks made a big difference too. 

I did ask my nutritionist what would be different if I were there to see her for weight loss and not diabetes and she said not a whole lot actually. Same amount of carbs at every meal, still eating 5-6 times a day, still cutting way back on fat, and dairy. So yeah, this 6 wk body makeover diet sounds a lot like her plans. 





I think DH and I have decided to try it, though we are going to modify it. He's not gonna give up milk. Other than that, we're both giving up dairy. Me completely. (I'll start a calcium supplement... and honestly I don't eat a lot of dairy anyway, so this is the easiest one for me..... except for ICE CREAM! )

We're giving up nuts. We're giving up processed foods, pasta, bread etc.  We're limiting salt and oil for cooking purposes to as little as we can stand. 

We're gonna write up the rules and get started tomorrow. After we clean out the house of most of the foods we can't have. We have two boys so we're gonna keep feeding them dairy and bread etc. I found pretzel bread at the local whole foods. I bout died. Thankfully it wasn't nearly as good as Le Cellier's or I would have been very sad. To just find that the day before you give up bread would have been torture!! 

I'm not quitting the gym.  Even though the program claims you never need one. I'm gonna use the gym for cardio, cus I get bored walking outside. I know that's probably opposite of most people, but it's true.
As far as weight training goes, I'm just gonna try to mimic the exercises on the program to the exercises I can do with the weight machines. Because of my body type I don't need to work my legs much at all. Which stinks, cus that's the easier exercises for me to do on the weights.


Let me just add that not every body type has to give up every food. If you are a type C, D or E you can have some breads, tortillas, or bagels etc. But my body, because of my metabolism being so slow, through either genetics, foods I eat, excercise habits, diet history etc I really can't handle that much carb load. It has to do with the insulin levels in my body, which for me EXACTLY corresponds to everything I've read as to why I have a high fasting glucose number. I'm in no way saying that EVERYONE has to give up all these foods to lose weight. Nor am I saying that there aren't many other successful ways to lose weight. I just feel like I want to try this one and see if it's gonna be the magic combination my body needs because of the way my body is and the way I gain and lose weight. 


I totally support everyone's choices on here!! I'm just a sharer of knowledge and wanted everyone to know the ins and outs. 

Thanks for all the support guys!! I may be running kicking and screaming toward the hills by the end of the week.  I may need y'all to get me back in line!


----------



## Anna114

Gelly, let me put my hat in the rink by saying good luck! I know you will keep us abreast of what is going on!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Gelly - I think it's great that you are trying something new to see if it works better for you.  I can't wait to hear how it goes.  The best thing would be for it to work really well and for it to be something you can stick to and meet your goals.  But even the downside is good.  If it doesn't work great or it's something you can't stick with forever - at least you know and you can continue in your journey to find what works best for YOU to make you the healthiest you can be.  I know I'll be following your journey closely.


----------



## luvsJack

Gelly, imho, as close as this plan is to what your nutritionist said it must be a good one.  There certainly isn't anything about it that sounds bad for you.  After you have done a more modified version, you may find that you can do the plan word for word without any trouble at all.    

And you are right, I have seen other plans that talk about eating every few hours like that; so there has to be something to it. 

GOOD LUCK!  If you start seeing good success, I may take the plunge with you!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Hey - whatever happened to the snack receipe challange?  I was looking forward to reading about some yummy, yet good for you snacks.  I even managed to develop one myself!  Here it is.  Let me know what you think.

Baked Pita chips
Take a whole wheat pita, slice in half, and then slice along the sealed edge so that you end up with 2 thin halves.
Cut those pieces up into triangles - you should end up with 8 pieces total.
Brush each piece with a little bit of Olive Oil or EVOO.  I find that I use about 2 teaspoons of the oil for this.
Sprinkle the pita pieces with whatever spices you want for flavor.  I've done garlic powder and parmesan cheese; garlic and basil; and garlic and onion.
Bake in a 350 degree oven for 6-8 minutes (depending on how much crunch you want).
Let cool and then munch away.

A half of a pita yields 8 pieces.  Depending on what and how much stuff you put on them, the calories for 8 pieces come to about 80-150 calories per serving.

These also save well.  You can make a bunch up at a time and store in a ziplock bag.  I keep mine in the fridge but I think they would also last just stored on the counter.

Enjoy!!


----------



## stitchfan23

Good luck on the new diet Gellybean!  We all need to find what works for us.  Keep us updated in how it goes.



> Baked Pita chips
> Take a whole wheat pita, slice in half, and then slice along the sealed edge so that you end up with 2 thin halves.
> Cut those pieces up into triangles - you should end up with 8 pieces total.
> Brush each piece with a little bit of Olive Oil or EVOO. I find that I use about 2 teaspoons of the oil for this.
> Sprinkle the pita pieces with whatever spices you want for flavor. I've done garlic powder and parmesan cheese; garlic and basil; and garlic and onion.
> Bake in a 350 degree oven for 6-8 minutes (depending on how much crunch you want).
> Let cool and then munch away.



Yummy!  I will have to try them.  Sorry I haven't had a chance to come up with anything yet.  My finger is finally getting better but now I have to get my butt in gear for Disney.  I will weigh in tomorrow and then I will miss a week.  We leave early Tues(3:15AM, yes AM) for a 6:30am flight so I won't be on too much tomorrow.  See everyone when I get back next week.


----------



## luvsJack

stitchfan23 said:


> Good luck on the new diet Gellybean!  We all need to find what works for us.  Keep us updated in how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy!  I will have to try them.  Sorry I haven't had a chance to come up with anything yet.  My finger is finally getting better but now I have to get my butt in gear for Disney.  I will weigh in tomorrow and then I will miss a week.  We leave early Tues(3:15AM, yes AM) for a 6:30am flight so I won't be on too much tomorrow.  See everyone when I get back next week.



Have fun!!  Wish I could hide in your suitcase.    I have a whole year to wait!!


----------



## luvsJack

I am down!  -3!! 

I am a bit surprised, but will not argue with the scale!  I guess I did better than I though overall, calorie wise. 

Hoping to hear about everyone else's great losses or staying the same or gaining but making good choices--any of it is a positive!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

-1 again. whew. I need to kick it up a little, it's like just barely 1!

My exercize buddy just dropped out of Jazzercise. Will be so much easier to not go without her...hmmmm. Need a plan. Or a new buddy, I guess

Happy week everyone!!

Off to blueprint myself on 6 week makeover site


----------



## Duchie

Good morning all!

So early in the day and already some impressive losses which are fantastic to see.    Here's hoping we see lots more of those today.

As for me, I was +/- 0.  Not sure why as I didn't do anything different.  I dunno, maybe it was because I had such a big loss last week?   I guess we'll see how this week goes.


----------



## gellybean

Morning everyone!


I'm down - 3.4 this week.  

Finally!!! 

That should put me, if my calculations are correct at a total loss of 5.2 since this thread started.  


I'm finally gonna get the palm tree!!! YAY!!

This also puts me down 14 lbs since we got back from Disney Jan 20th! Course I lost about 5 of that just being home and off the deluxe dining plan! 

Hope everyone has a fabulous weigh in day!!  Good luck to all!! 

I had a big gain last week and double'd it in a loss this week. Our bodies can be fickle!! So hang in there!!


----------



## ski_mom

I'm +2 .  I didn't have a good weekend (again) foodwise, but I thought I'd done ok.  I will say today when I woke up, I was blessed with my monthly visitor, so that could be some of it.  I guess we'll see next week.  I think that takes me back to a loss of 7 since the beginning of this thread.  I was at 9 last week and was so hoping to lose at least 1 more this week to get up to 10 lost, but it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

NO CHANGE!  +/- 0
I really thought I'd be up - another tough weekend eating!  But  I'm sure not complaining. Anyone ever have an experience where you get on the scale and it says one weight, go take a shower, get on again and it's 1.5 less???!!!  That happened to me this morning.  I'm going with the lesser weight! HA! I think that gets me to 5 lbs lost!!

I still have to figure out a weekend strategy.  Maybe try to exercise more.  I just don't eat as well.  I plan better when I'm working - good lunches for sure.  But two baseball games in four days was a bit dangerous!  I was okay yesterday until my kids couldn't finish their melting ice cream.  I felt like I "HAD" to finish it or it would make a big mess.  I couldn't just go dump it out.  GRRRRR!
Brought my walking gear to work again today - it's going to be beautiful out!!!
Plus we're doing a couple of projects at home - one I will be painting a bathroom and the other is landscaping/gardening.  So hopefully that will = more activity.

Great job to all!!! 
Must go PM Dawn.


----------



## luvsJack

Mndisneygirl said:


> NO CHANGE!  +/- 0
> I really thought I'd be up - another tough weekend eating!  But  I'm sure not complaining. Anyone ever have an experience where you get on the scale and it says one weight, go take a shower, get on again and it's 1.5 less???!!!  That happened to me this morning.  I'm going with the lesser weight! HA! I think that gets me to 5 lbs lost!!
> 
> I still have to figure out a weekend strategy.  Maybe try to exercise more.  I just don't eat as well.  I plan better when I'm working - good lunches for sure.  But two baseball games in four days was a bit dangerous!  I was okay yesterday until my kids couldn't finish their melting ice cream.  I felt like I "HAD" to finish it or it would make a big mess.  I couldn't just go dump it out.  GRRRRR!
> Brought my walking gear to work again today - it's going to be beautiful out!!!
> Plus we're doing a couple of projects at home - one I will be painting a bathroom and the other is landscaping/gardening.  So hopefully that will = more activity.
> 
> Great job to all!!!
> Must go PM Dawn.



Not sure if this will help you on your weekends, but I have found that I do better on Saturday if I start the day with some kind of exercise.  This Saturday, I got up early and even before coffee, went out and walked 30 minutes, some Saturdays I will do the Wii workout or just do some crunches and jumping jacks.  Some how that gets my day started on a better track.  The Saturdays that I don't do this, I seem to really do bad with my eating.    

Sundays are harder because everyone just wants to get up and have a lazy morning and dh tends to leave out on Sunday mornings  (truckdriver), because of that I don't always have the time to do it right then.    So there are Sundays that I more than make up for the good eating I did on Saturday!!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Good job to those of you that had losses this week! 
For those that didn't, keep the faith!  You can do it for next week!
I had a hard time today on my first weigh in, I'm up to a weight I said I'd never be at again and I hadn't even realized it!  This makes me even more determined for this coming week.  It being my birthday and all that was ate didn't help, but I am eating better this week for sure!!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

happy Monday morning all!  I"m glad to see all the above posts.  We have some good losses and above all, everyone is still here and still posting.  I know this is the longest I've managed to stick with a new eating plan in several years!

I feel pretty good today, I am -3.9for the week. I am so excited because I have now officially lost more than 10 pounds.  I only have about 12 more to go before I am at the lowest weight I've seen in 6 years.  I can do this - WE can do this.  I can't wait to check back later and see how everyone is doing.


----------



## albertamommyof4

I was down 1.5lbs as of Friday so -1.5 this week
Good morning ladies 
Good job on the weight losses. And with the gains just think it is a new week and it will come off.
I did good this weekend and i went and bought wii fit plu and tried it last night and had fun lol
Have a good day ladies.


----------



## Peace Mickey Lovers

Hi , I hope I am doing this right, I am posting and joining the thread for the first time.

My name is Lisa, my Dis name is peace micky lovers
I need to loose 225 pounds and decided to celebrate after 40 pounds
I can not touch bread or sugar products, even thought they call me by my first middle and last name.
My favorite healthy food are brussel sprouts and broccoli.
I enjoy walking and exercising to The Biggest Loser videos.
When I get to skinny Island I will be off my HBP meds, and get on all the rides comfortably in WDW.
I am married to a loving man for 17 years. I have 2 girls 9 and 7. 

I am currently working with a nutritionist and this morning got on the scale and stayed the same this week.


----------



## tlenzendorf

Peace Mickey Lovers said:


> Hi , I hope I am doing this right, I am posting and joining the thread for the first time.
> 
> My name is Lisa, my Dis name is peace micky lovers
> I need to loose 225 pounds and decided to celebrate after 40 pounds
> I can not touch bread or sugar products, even thought they call me by my first middle and last name.
> My favorite healthy food are brussel sprouts and broccoli.
> I enjoy walking and exercising to The Biggest Loser videos.
> When I get to skinny Island I will be off my HBP meds, and get on all the rides comfortably in WDW.
> I am married to a loving man for 17 years. I have 2 girls 9 and 7.
> 
> I am currently working with a nutritionist and this morning got on the scale and stayed the same this week.



 Glad to have you here!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Hi all.  For all the newcomers - please pm me your *starting weights*!  Then each Monday send me your* current weight*.

If you want to post here your plus, minus or same...that is awesome!


***I am in NCAA he!! and will try and get here later on.

Treyner needs 24 credits in order to be eligible for soccer by next fall.

But - 18 of those credits have to be in the regular fall/spring coursework.  Up to 6 can be earned this summer.

Only 4 credits transferred from Ft. Lewis to Anderson but he shows 12 credits earned at Ft. Lewis.  Only 4 were accepted by Anderson but Joe Blow college down the block might have accepted 8 or all 12 - each college/university can decide what classes will transfer.  So does the NCAA go by college classes earned or only what your current school shows in it's progress towards a degree?

That will determine where we go from her and if question #2 is important which is -

Does he need more credits and if so, will online classes that begin in May and end in June count towards spring which all the ones Anderson offers does.  NCAA opens after noon for questions, registrar says yes, coach says no...stupid lady who is compliance coordinator at Anderson will not return a phone call.

If they do not count and he does need a 3 credit course for spring semester, another school offers online classes that do transfer to Anderson and it is a 10 day cram class which starts and ends in May.  But then you need a sign off from advisers etc. - to verify that the class will transfer and it will count towards his credit load - but does not help his GPA.  Anything transferred in does not help your GPA ever.

He only needs a 1.8 his Freshman year for NCAA eligibility, which he better have, but there again is another wrench to consider when looking at this whole puzzle.

Shoot me now - scholarship and eligibility on the line and ya need to make the right choice or he is stewed...ugh...  I totally know why some people have "agents" for their college athlete students...too much to pay attention to.


----------



## tlenzendorf

Yikes Dawn!!!  Good luck with that!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Dawn!  What a PITA!!!!  good luck and feel free to disregard my PM about unrelated PTR stuff.  I can tell you're busy!!
Crossing fingers for you and Treyner!

maybe this will help too!


----------



## stitchfan23

Dawn, I hope you get it all sorted out soon.  I had a hard time just following it never mind living it.

Bad week for me this week.  I ate out twice this week and I knew it would kill me plus I missed some of my exercise days.  I am +0.9 this week.

Hope everyone has a great week and I will say hello to the "big cheese" himself for you all.  See you when I get back.

Can you tell I'm a little excited!


----------



## njtinkmom

Hi guys!  Hope everyone had a great week!!  Even though I am really not monitoring weight right now with the stress etc., I am still trying to make reasonably good choices and watch portions.  So for kicks on got on the scale and I am down 7 POUNDS!!!! now of course this is probably stress weight, I sometimes forget to eat - hubby keeps reminding, I almost passed on Friday night in the mall - all I had was a yogurt and 100 calorie bagel all day - not good I know.  Especially for a known hypoglycemic!!  Friday is the big court day - hopefully I will get good news - the kids are really starting show wear and tear with all of this and want to be with me sooo bad.  It is heart wrenching!

Best wishes to everyone and congrats on all your victories!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

stitchfan23 said:


> Dawn, I hope you get it all sorted out soon. I had a hard time just following it never mind living it.
> 
> Bad week for me this week. I ate out twice this week and I knew it would kill me plus I missed some of my exercise days. I am +0.9 this week.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great week and I will say hello to the "big cheese" himself for you all. See you when I get back.
> 
> Can you tell I'm a little excited!


 

Have a GREAT time!!!  Tell Mickey I'll be there in 100 days!!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Dawn - wow.  Just wow.  And I thought everything would be ok once Treynor got to Anderson.  Can I take the online class for Treynor?  If it's something up my alley, I'd be willing to help him cheat a system which is stupid.  Let me know if you need to vent or anything.  I'm here for you.  It must be something about this Monday.  I just had an actor call and quit for the 1st show.  We start rehearsals in 3 weeks!!!!  And we booked his plane tickets on Wednesday.  Nice.  I can't wait until the ARtistic Director gets in so I can be the one to break the bad news.

Njtiknmom - good luck with the court date!  Remember, you HAVE to take care of yourself in order to be able to take care of your family.  I know it will all work out because your kids deserve the best in life and that is clearly you!


----------



## ancestry

I am down one pound for the week and down 16 pounds overall.  Honestly I am surprised to see a loss at all as I really got back into the weight training this week after being sick and injured for the previous 2 1/2 weeks.

Dawn - good luck with everything!  Just reading that made my head hurt.  lol!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Mndisneygirl said:


> Dawn!  What a PITA!!!!  good luck and feel free to disregard my PM about unrelated PTR stuff.



Sent you back some ideas!!

I am so proud of everyone!!!!!  Yeah us!!!!  I still have not got on the scale!!!!


----------



## Moosemomma

Seeing as I just joined this thread I will wait til next Monday to post weekly results.  I strayed a bit off track yesterday with a bridal shower and last night when DH made brownies   BUT I made better choices for breakfast at Cracker Barrel yesterday morning (oatmeal and bananas, only 1/2 of a muffin and a bite or two of DD's french toast).  And, WW gives you an extra amount of points to use over the week if you need them so I think it'll all be ok.

WTG to the losers this week!  And to those that didn't, keep your chin up and move on.  What's done is done, no point in continuing to beat yourself up over it.  Learn from it and make the necessary changes for success this week.


----------



## luvsJack

Dizneydawn said:


> Hi all.  For all the newcomers - please pm me your *starting weights*!  Then each Monday send me your* current weight*.
> 
> If you want to post here your plus, minus or same...that is awesome!
> 
> 
> ***I am in NCAA he!! and will try and get here later on.
> 
> Treyner needs 24 credits in order to be eligible for soccer by next fall.
> 
> But - 18 of those credits have to be in the regular fall/spring coursework.  Up to 6 can be earned this summer.
> 
> Only 4 credits transferred from Ft. Lewis to Anderson but he shows 12 credits earned at Ft. Lewis.  Only 4 were accepted by Anderson but Joe Blow college down the block might have accepted 8 or all 12 - each college/university can decide what classes will transfer.  So does the NCAA go by college classes earned or only what your current school shows in it's progress towards a degree?
> 
> That will determine where we go from her and if question #2 is important which is -
> 
> Does he need more credits and if so, will online classes that begin in May and end in June count towards spring which all the ones Anderson offers does.  NCAA opens after noon for questions, registrar says yes, coach says no...stupid lady who is compliance coordinator at Anderson will not return a phone call.
> 
> If they do not count and he does need a 3 credit course for spring semester, another school offers online classes that do transfer to Anderson and it is a 10 day cram class which starts and ends in May.  But then you need a sign off from advisers etc. - to verify that the class will transfer and it will count towards his credit load - but does not help his GPA.  Anything transferred in does not help your GPA ever.
> 
> He only needs a 1.8 his Freshman year for NCAA eligibility, which he better have, but there again is another wrench to consider when looking at this whole puzzle.
> 
> Shoot me now - scholarship and eligibility on the line and ya need to make the right choice or he is stewed...ugh...  I totally know why some people have "agents" for their college athlete students...too much to pay attention to.



Bless your heart and his!! 

I always thought there should be a liason in every college's athletic department to work with the athletes and their parents on making sure all of this is completed and correct and all of that.    I have often wondered how they expect most people to navigate all of that stuff.  After ds graduated hs and we ran hip deep into the world of college baseball, I too discovered why some parents had agents for their kids; before that I thought they were all nuts!!


----------



## luvsJack

njtinkmom said:


> Hi guys!  Hope everyone had a great week!!  Even though I am really not monitoring weight right now with the stress etc., I am still trying to make reasonably good choices and watch portions.  So for kicks on got on the scale and I am down 7 POUNDS!!!! now of course this is probably stress weight, I sometimes forget to eat - hubby keeps reminding, I almost passed on Friday night in the mall - all I had was a yogurt and 100 calorie bagel all day - not good I know.  Especially for a known hypoglycemic!!  Friday is the big court day - hopefully I will get good news - the kids are really starting show wear and tear with all of this and want to be with me sooo bad.  It is heart wrenching!
> 
> Best wishes to everyone and congrats on all your victories!



  You have to take care of yourself or the stress is just going to be compounded.  Remeber you have a whole group of us behind you and supporting you!


----------



## gellybean

Ugh Dawn! Sounds like a nightmare.  We're here if you need anything!

Just make sure whatever answer you get that you get the same answer more than once. 

We were told twice that insurance 'A" should be DS7's primary coverage and years later we find out it should have been insurance 'B'. It's a nightmare, insurance 'A' is asking for refunds for amounts they've paid out already, insurance 'B' is denying the claims because the services happened so long ago. Why can't anything be cut and dried anymore?




NJTinkMom - a big ol  for you too. I can't imagine!! Hopefully the judge will see what's in front of his/her nose and do the right thing!! Good luck!!!


----------



## Leash

First Dawn so sorry about all the school stuff you and Treyner have to deal with, I hope it turns out all good and isn't too much more of a hassel. That's the kind of stuff that makes me glad I don't have kids!

Second, I'm -1 for the week! Just watched what I ate a little better but I haven't started walking yet cause allergy weather is still in full swing. But if doing better with food lost me a pound I'm really excited about adding a little exercise to the mix!

Congrats and continued good luck to all!


----------



## eliz991

gellybean said:


> MooseMomma!! Sorry I missed you earlier!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spent the better part of the day putting together and reading thru the 6 week body makeover.
> 
> Holy Guacamole is it strict. and restrictive. And dang it if it doesn't all make sense.  I've read all the why to all the things you have to cut out of your diet and yea.... it makes sense.
> 
> Yes I would have to give up a lot of foods I love, but those foods I love have gotten me here... on this path. Wanting to lose weight. I really don't want to do the same things over and over again and expect a different result... for the rest of my life.  Ya know?
> 
> That being said, I don't want to restrict myself too much and then bail and run off screaming toward the nearest Mr. Cluck N Bucket.
> 
> The good news is DH and I are the same body type so our plans would be the same. We're gonna look it over and talk about it. Maybe try it modified. Because even modified would be way 'healthier' than the foods I'm eating now.
> I've been eating a lot of normal foods, just less of them or less often. Not BAD foods but normal foods. Bread, whole wheat pasta, salt, dairy, lean red meat, lean pork, olive oil, canola oil, dressings on salads or sandwiches, diet soda etc. NONE of those are allowed on this diet.
> 
> The body blue print you work out to figure out what areas of your body are your problem areas and the exercises you need to specifically tone and sculpt your body as you lose are interesting too.
> 
> So we'll see. I'm not saying yes, not saying no. And I'm not stopping tracking on daily plate/ww in the time it takes to decide if we're gonna try this program or not. The  6 wk body makeover maintenance program lets you add foods back slowly until you find your magic amount of 'bad' foods with the on plan foods. So that's encouraging.
> 
> 
> Any thoughts from you guys??
> 
> Does anyone want to take the quiz to find out what body type they are and let me tell you what foods you're allowed to eat....?? I'd be happy to share for the sake of information only purposes. The quiz is available online.
> 
> I haven't been to the gym in 3 days. UGH!  Stupid allergies/bronchial asthma. Looking forward to getting back in the gym. If I do start this diet, we'll be using the gym for our cardio and not for the weights, since we'll be doing a customized resistance program at home with the bands the diet comes with.
> 
> Why isn't there a diet out there that includes all you can eat sugar, beef, bacon, pasta, bread and beer? SERIOUSLY!



I would love that!  I am a type A...actually last time I took the test it came out as a type B, so that is weird.  But I think probably A is closer.

I am still toying with the idea of buying the program - if you decide not to do it and to sell yours let me know!


----------



## eliz991

Okay, now I'm caught up.  Welcome to all our newbies!

I am up .4  this week - why can't I put together two good weeks in a row?  I did great this week until Thursday night (my dad's 70th birthday) and then the weekend kind of went downhill and I found myself only tracking calories in my head by yesterday, which never works.  So I may be the only person who hasn't managed to lose any weight since we've started here...good thing this isn't like survivor or y'all would be voting me off!


----------



## mom2faith

First Name and Screen name:Amy, mom2faith
What your Goal Is for Fitness:80 lbs to start and we will go from there (would only need another 20 after that, but 80 gets me to my pre-baby weight)
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:CARBS!!  Any kind, shape or color - LOL!!! 
Favorite Good Food for You:Fruit & Yogurt
Favorite Form of Exercise:Swimming, and walking
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:I just want to look in the mirror and recognize myself.  Or get photos back and not wonder "Who is that fat lady in my clothes?  I am not that fat, am I?"
Family:DH - Brent and enabler!!  Will get me whatever i want whenever I want and will hold me when I cry about my weight. DD (5) - I tried to blame her for as long as I could, but reality is it is not her fault or the baby weight, it is me!! I chose what to put in my month, not her!

I say it is "different this time" everytime, so I am hoping that this time it sticks.  I am taking a slow and steady pace this time and not expecting overnight results. Everything will be in steps. It took me 13 years to put on this weight, I am not going to lose it in 6 months - that is reality and that is where I am beginning. (I was 103lbs when I graduted high school 13 years ago. I have more than doubled that weightnow, and it is time to get real.  103 is NOT my goal, but it is hard to look in the mirror and say "Is that me?"  I still do not see myself as "fat", I am living in denial, knowing I was once a skinny girl!!)

Step 1 - Cleanse - I am on the First Cleanse Gentle Cleanse right now and 1/2 done.  After this I am focusing on healthier choices.

Step 2 - Choice - that is what I am basing my weight loss on this time - CHOICE.  I choose to eat this, I choose to eat that, I choose to excersize. etc.

Step 3 - Lose the first 40 lbs, that will get me to "one'derland. That is my focus for this spring and summer - 40 lbs.  I have already lost 5.6

Step 4 - Next 40 lbs - I want to be where I was when I got pregnant with DD.  I know I can do that.  From there I will evaluate that last 20 lbs I "think" I should lose.  I may not "have" to, but I may "want" to.  But, that decision is a long way off.

I have started at page 1 and so far LOVE the thread!  I cannot wait to get to know all of you. 

TTYL

Amy


----------



## mom2faith

gellybean said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> 
> I'm down - 3.4 this week.
> 
> Finally!!!
> 
> That should put me, if my calculations are correct at a total loss of 5.2 since this thread started.
> 
> 
> I'm finally gonna get the palm tree!!! YAY!!
> 
> This also puts me down 14 lbs since we got back from Disney Jan 20th! Course I lost about 5 of that just being home and off the deluxe dining plan!
> 
> Hope everyone has a fabulous weigh in day!!  Good luck to all!!
> 
> I had a big gain last week and double'd it in a loss this week. Our bodies can be fickle!! So hang in there!!



Hi Gellybean,

How long have you been doing the 6 Week Body Makeover Diet?  I just looked at it, and wow!!  It knows me!!  I am Type E - a skinny person who gains weight in the middle areas.  I can wrap my fingers around my ankles and touch them - seriously, my ankles are super skinny and boney!!  But, my butt and hips are HUGE!! 

Let me know how you are doing and the pros and cons (in your opinion), I may just look into this one 

Thank you


----------



## gellybean

mom2faith said:


> Hi Gellybean,
> 
> How long have you been doing the 6 Week Body Makeover Diet?  I just looked at it, and wow!!  It knows me!!  I am Type E - a skinny person who gains weight in the middle areas.  I can wrap my fingers around my ankles and touch them - seriously, my ankles are super skinny and boney!!  But, my butt and hips are HUGE!!
> 
> Let me know how you are doing and the pros and cons (in your opinion), I may just look into this one
> 
> Thank you



Hey Amy!!



The 6 wk body makeover is crazy strict and hardcore. I'm struggling and I started today!!

The good news is though as a type E you'd be able to eat a lot of foods that I can't as a type B. Just the way our bodies are.

The program is basically 5 meals a day, every 2.5 -3 hrs. Which I totally agree with. You can never eat a carb without a protein. Something else I agree with.

For women you have to eat 2 ozs (no more no less) of protein with 1 cup fruit and unlimited veggies. You can have carbs of the types you're body is allowed for lunch and dinner. 

No oil, no dairy, no salt, no sugar. I can't have bread or pasta but your body type can.

This is the hard part, for me! I'd rather eat something good and less of it than a lot of something bland and nasty. We thought we'd be ok with minimal oil and salt but it's still pretty bland!


Honestly I don't know how long I'll be able to stick with it. My main issue is, it's very challenging to eat one way and then feed your kids another meal entirely. 

We're still trekking away... but the main thing that we keep asking ourselves is "Is this something we can do forever?" Cus even in the living lean program (their maintenance plan), most people stay on plan and just add back a few things that they really miss.

I'll keep you posted as we progress!!


----------



## MulanUSAF

I'm -2.9 lbs!  

I think I have finally purged all the bad stuff consumed during the road trip of fast food hell from 2 weeks ago.  I've been eating very carefully and going back to food logging, so that helps a lot.  Also, lots of exercise last week.  Basically everyday I was either at the gym for an hour or out jogging/walking on the campus cross country trail. 

Anyways, my fitness goal is to be able to run the entire 5k loop (about 3 miles) by early summer.  I also have an appointment in June to check my blood sugar levels.  So hopefully all this diet and exercise should be reflected in the blood test results.  I'm aiming to get my A1C below 6% which would be in the normal range (it was over 8% when I was diagnosed in February), so wish me luck!


----------



## MulanUSAF

gellybean said:


> Hey Amy!!
> 
> 
> 
> The 6 wk body makeover is crazy strict and hardcore. I'm struggling and I started today!!
> 
> The good news is though as a type E you'd be able to eat a lot of foods that I can't as a type B. Just the way our bodies are.
> 
> The program is basically 5 meals a day, every 2.5 -3 hrs. Which I totally agree with. You can never eat a carb without a protein. Something else I agree with.
> 
> For women you have to eat 2 ozs (no more no less) of protein with 1 cup fruit and unlimited veggies. You can have carbs of the types you're body is allowed for lunch and dinner.
> 
> No oil, no dairy, no salt, no sugar. I can't have bread or pasta but your body type can.
> 
> This is the hard part, for me! I'd rather eat something good and less of it than a lot of something bland and nasty. We thought we'd be ok with minimal oil and salt but it's still pretty bland!
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't know how long I'll be able to stick with it. My main issue is, it's very challenging to eat one way and then feed your kids another meal entirely.
> 
> We're still trekking away... but the main thing that we keep asking ourselves is "Is this something we can do forever?" Cus even in the living lean program (their maintenance plan), most people stay on plan and just add back a few things that they really miss.
> 
> I'll keep you posted as we progress!!



Wow, that sounds really really tough...  I feel you on the whole no salt thing because I've been cutting back as much sodium as I can.  Mrs. Dash is my new best friend, I use it on everything from salads to eggs.  I'm also doing no sugar, except for naturally occurring ones in fruit.  It's so hard, since just about everything that comes in a box or package seems to have sugar listed on the nutrition label.  

Hang in there!  You are taking control, so be proud of what you have accomplished and keep it up!  We're going to be right behind you, cheering you on and also poking you with sharp sticks to keep you going in the right direction if necessary.  <insert spear jabbing smilie here>   

Just kidding about the sharp sticks, unless you want us to.


----------



## luvsJack

mom2faith said:


> First Name and Screen name:Amy, mom2faith
> What your Goal Is for Fitness:80 lbs to start and we will go from there (would only need another 20 after that, but 80 gets me to my pre-baby weight)
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:CARBS!!  Any kind, shape or color - LOL!!!
> Favorite Good Food for You:Fruit & Yogurt
> Favorite Form of Exercise:Swimming, and walking
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:I just want to look in the mirror and recognize myself.  Or get photos back and not wonder "Who is that fat lady in my clothes?  I am not that fat, am I?"
> Family:DH - Brent and enabler!!  Will get me whatever i want whenever I want and will hold me when I cry about my weight. DD (5) - I tried to blame her for as long as I could, but reality is it is not her fault or the baby weight, it is me!! I chose what to put in my month, not her!
> 
> I say it is "different this time" everytime, so I am hoping that this time it sticks.  I am taking a slow and steady pace this time and not expecting overnight results. Everything will be in steps. It took me 13 years to put on this weight, I am not going to lose it in 6 months - that is reality and that is where I am beginning. (I was 103lbs when I graduted high school 13 years ago. I have more than doubled that weightnow, and it is time to get real.  103 is NOT my goal, but it is hard to look in the mirror and say "Is that me?"  I still do not see myself as "fat", I am living in denial, knowing I was once a skinny girl!!)
> 
> Step 1 - Cleanse - I am on the First Cleanse Gentle Cleanse right now and 1/2 done.  After this I am focusing on healthier choices.
> 
> Step 2 - Choice - that is what I am basing my weight loss on this time - CHOICE.  I choose to eat this, I choose to eat that, I choose to excersize. etc.
> 
> Step 3 - Lose the first 40 lbs, that will get me to "one'derland. That is my focus for this spring and summer - 40 lbs.  I have already lost 5.6
> 
> Step 4 - Next 40 lbs - I want to be where I was when I got pregnant with DD.  I know I can do that.  From there I will evaluate that last 20 lbs I "think" I should lose.  I may not "have" to, but I may "want" to.  But, that decision is a long way off.
> 
> I have started at page 1 and so far LOVE the thread!  I cannot wait to get to know all of you.
> 
> TTYL
> 
> Amy



WELCOME!!       Sounds like a great plan.    I know how you feel about not recognizing yourself in pictures!  I lost a bunch of weight a few years ago and really had not realized how much I had gained back until we went to Disney and I had to see myself in all those Photopass pictures.     I wanted to cry!    But that is my goal, to have pictures I can be proud of on the next trip!


----------



## luvsJack

gellybean said:


> Hey Amy!!
> 
> 
> 
> The 6 wk body makeover is crazy strict and hardcore. I'm struggling and I started today!!
> 
> The good news is though as a type E you'd be able to eat a lot of foods that I can't as a type B. Just the way our bodies are.
> 
> The program is basically 5 meals a day, every 2.5 -3 hrs. Which I totally agree with. You can never eat a carb without a protein. Something else I agree with.
> 
> For women you have to eat 2 ozs (no more no less) of protein with 1 cup fruit and unlimited veggies. You can have carbs of the types you're body is allowed for lunch and dinner.
> 
> No oil, no dairy, no salt, no sugar. I can't have bread or pasta but your body type can.
> 
> This is the hard part, for me! I'd rather eat something good and less of it than a lot of something bland and nasty. We thought we'd be ok with minimal oil and salt but it's still pretty bland!
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't know how long I'll be able to stick with it. My main issue is, it's very challenging to eat one way and then feed your kids another meal entirely.
> 
> We're still trekking away... but the main thing that we keep asking ourselves is "Is this something we can do forever?" Cus even in the living lean program (their maintenance plan), most people stay on plan and just add back a few things that they really miss.
> 
> I'll keep you posted as we progress!!



Hey, just wanted to tell you that  today I decided to try the eating every 2.5-3 hours. I haven't felt hungry all day, so it was easy to turn down or walk away from bad foods plus I didn't get that 3:00 craving for junk food that I usually get (that's when I usually HAVE to have a bag of Zapp's chips or Cheetos!).   If eating that often can keep away THAT craving, I will definitely keep it up.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Hi Folks!

Back from a weekend trip to Yosemite.  We walked a lot so I'm hoping it balances out the food that I ate.  We just got home so I haven't weighed in yet. I'll wait till tomorrow morning to see the results.

In reading about the 6 week makeover it sounds interesting (and difficult), but I think I'll go over and see what body type I am just to check it out.


----------



## gellybean

luvsJack said:


> Hey, just wanted to tell you that  today I decided to try the eating every 2.5-3 hours. I haven't felt hungry all day, so it was easy to turn down or walk away from bad foods plus I didn't get that 3:00 craving for junk food that I usually get (that's when I usually HAVE to have a bag of Zapp's chips or Cheetos!).   If eating that often can keep away THAT craving, I will definitely keep it up.



 Glad it helped with that junk food craving and super glad you didn't get hungry! No matter how much DH and I modify the 6 wk body makeover or even if I try another diet after this one, I'm gonna def try to re-implement the eating every 2.5 to 3 hrs. That was a huge thing the nutritionist drilled into my head. The one thing I really liked about it was I wouldn't feel like I needed to cram as much in my mouth as I could. I knew if I didn't eat a lot then, I'd get to eat again in just 2.5 hrs. I could make one meal from a restaurant stretch into two more meals when we got home. 


I'll also never eat a carb without protein again. And I'm gonna try to keep upping the water. Constant battle! 

Something I've realized about this diet though is it's engineered to make you lose weight as fast as possible so they can use the SIX week thing as a marketing ploy. A LOT of their program makes sense and is usable. But a lot of it isn't practical. I'd rather take 2 years to lose 100 lbs and then nothing change at the end of my weight loss. For me to wake up the next morning after goal and do the same exact thing I'd done the previous 729 days. Ya know?

I will keep y'all posted. I tracked my cals for the day and I had barely hit 500 after 4 of my required 5 meals.  So I just don't know. 

I did get back in the gym tonight. Took my inhaler just in case. But I was fine. I did go slower on the bike and watched my heart rate really closely. The 6 wk body makeover aerobic exercise guidelines really stress that if you go too fast and your heartrate gets too fast you start burning sugar in your blood and not fat. So I kept my heartrate right at 65%. It felt like I was crawling. 

I've also read a lot of different diets lately in all my research into 6 wk body makeover and most of the calorie goals are a LOT less than Livestrong, even less than the amount I adjusted it to last week. 

The frustrating thing about tweaking your diet is that you need to only tweak one thing at a time to run an accurate experiment and I get impatient!! 

Congrats to everyone today!! We had a lot of losses!! For those that haven't, hang in there!! I can't seem to lose two weeks in a row, and often when I show a gain I end up with a big loss the next week!! 

I read this Chinese proverb yesterday in the front of a book and thought I'd share it!

"If we don't change our direction, we're likely to end up where we're headed."


----------



## adnilele

tlenzendorf said:


> Good job to those of you that had losses this week!
> For those that didn't, keep the faith!  You can do it for next week!
> I had a hard time today on my first weigh in, I'm up to a weight I said I'd never be at again and I hadn't even realized it!



I know! I am so mad at myself.....last year I got down to 155, a weight that I hadnt seen since sophomore year of high school, and I really didnt want to get back up to 180 in less than a year! but, with the help of all of you lovely ladies, I am going to get back on track and get back down to 160! 

I am going to count this week as my official first weigh in, so hopefully in a weeks time I will be down~

Good job to everyone who lost last week....and good luck and keep trying to those who didnt


----------



## shellabell

Congratulations to all the losers! I was down an ounce. My food the past couple of days hasn't been good. I started celebrating my birthday saturday and will finish it tomorrow. Not much in the way of healthy eating. I have been doing pretty well with my exercise. Starting next week my roommates are going to get on the bandwagon with me; so hopefully the eating will be on the level of the exercise.


----------



## mom2faith

Hi ladies,

Thank you for the welcomes!

I am just wondering what everyone does for excersize?

Right now I am not doing much, just lane swimming twice a week.  I want to start walking, but I am finding it super hard to get off my butt and motivated - KWIM?

Oh, and one other thing I am doing (small change, but important), is every night DH and I have to do one chore around the house that would normally be part of weekend cleaning.  We are trying to free up our weekends, and get to a lot of those chores that never seem to happen (ie: Cleaning the garage and the torage room). So each night we do one small chore.  It frees up time on the weekend and gets us off the couch for a few more minutes.  Once we do one, we find that we can do two and you get some momentum.  It is a slow change, but it is something

Oh, and BTW for anyone considering First Cleanse - on week two you are REALLY gassy!!  Almost painful stomach cramps and very bloated.  I am committed to finishing the week, but boy it seems to be not really worth it.  I have only lost a little over two pounds and I would have lost that anyways.  I will let you know what the final result after the 15 days is. 

Amy


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

Hello All!  I am a HUGE lurker on the Dis, I'm talking years here. I'm really starting to get motivated to lose weight and get healthy, and where better to come for motivation and support than the DIS?!

First Name and Screen name: Amy and CrabbyYetLovable

What your Goal Is for Fitness: Lose 75 pounds. Tackle the first 40, 5 pounds at a time, getting under the 200 mark. I would love to get to a healthy weight to feel better about myself and be healthier in general. 
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Ice cream. I have a tendency to eat it until I hit the cardboard at the bottom of the container!

Favorite Good Food for You: Fruit, can't wait to hit the farmer's markets this summer.  

Favorite Form of Exercise: Walking or running after the kids I work with.

What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:When I lose 75, I'm taking a trip to Disney World! I've gone the last three years, and would love to go again, this would give me an "excuse"!  I hope to lose more, but I think 75 might be a very attainable goal

Family: I'm a graduate student, but live near my parents.  I have a set of friends who are more like family to me. They are getting me going on something called USANA.  Its a combination of vitamins, shakes and low-glycyemic (sp?) eating.  My friend has lost about 20 pounds on it.  It would be a good start for me!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Dizneydawn said:


> Hi all.  For all the newcomers - please pm me your *starting weights*!  Then each Monday send me your* current weight*.
> 
> If you want to post here your plus, minus or same...that is awesome!
> 
> 
> ***I am in NCAA he!! and will try and get here later on.
> 
> Treyner needs 24 credits in order to be eligible for soccer by next fall.
> 
> But - 18 of those credits have to be in the regular fall/spring coursework.  Up to 6 can be earned this summer.
> 
> Only 4 credits transferred from Ft. Lewis to Anderson but he shows 12 credits earned at Ft. Lewis.  Only 4 were accepted by Anderson but Joe Blow college down the block might have accepted 8 or all 12 - each college/university can decide what classes will transfer.  So does the NCAA go by college classes earned or only what your current school shows in it's progress towards a degree?
> 
> That will determine where we go from her and if question #2 is important which is -
> 
> Does he need more credits and if so, will online classes that begin in May and end in June count towards spring which all the ones Anderson offers does.  NCAA opens after noon for questions, registrar says yes, coach says no...stupid lady who is compliance coordinator at Anderson will not return a phone call.
> 
> If they do not count and he does need a 3 credit course for spring semester, another school offers online classes that do transfer to Anderson and it is a 10 day cram class which starts and ends in May.  But then you need a sign off from advisers etc. - to verify that the class will transfer and it will count towards his credit load - but does not help his GPA.  Anything transferred in does not help your GPA ever.
> 
> He only needs a 1.8 his Freshman year for NCAA eligibility, which he better have, but there again is another wrench to consider when looking at this whole puzzle.
> 
> Shoot me now - scholarship and eligibility on the line and ya need to make the right choice or he is stewed...ugh...  I totally know why some people have "agents" for their college athlete students...too much to pay attention to.



Dawn--since both schools are part of NCAA they will accept the credits from both schools, so he should be all set in terms of total number of credit hours, regardless of how many Anderson is counting.  That is part one.  

Part two is that he should take summer courses regardless.  He is now behind since he lost so many credits in the transfer process, so taking 6 credits over the summer is to his advantage.  And just in case the NCAA doesn't want to recognize his Ft. Lewis transcript, he can use those 6 credits, plus the 4 recognized credits and add them to this semester at Anderson.  I hope to hell he took a full load of 15 credits at Anderson this term???  If he only took 12, well, there could be a problem.  It is standard for student athletes to take 12 credits during their main season and then 15 in the off season and then some over the summer to make up for only taking 12 during the main season. But again, NCAA should accept both transcripts since both schools are part of NCAA.  

Part 3--his GPA will only be based on what he did at Anderson over the spring semester.  No ifs, ands, or buts about that.

Hope this helps.


----------



## mom2faith

I had to share this - this is awful!!  I am just been looking at different pills (I want to feel full) and was reading up on Alli.  So, one of Alli's side effects is that if you eat more than 15g of fat in one meal, you may experience the need to head to a bathroom quickly (if you KWIM).

So here is one's story of the side effects.  DH and I did not know whether to laugh or be grossed out!! But, I can tell you Alli is NOT for me!!

_OMG.... I have been taking these pills for about 3 weeks and have lost almost 15 pounds. I have done very well following fat intake (for the most part) and have been working out regularly without any sludgy side effects.  Then, 3 days ago I was craving some Ben & Jerry's Cinnabun Ice Cream. I just had to have it as a treat for all my hard work. I figured I would just have a long workout session the following day.  So I get to the gym change into my clothes only to find I did not bring any underwear to workout in Unfortunately, I wear long boxers and could not wear them with my gym shorts, so I thought no biggie. I lifted for about 30 minutes and got on the treadmill to run for a half hour, and thats when it happened.  I was doing a sprint at about 7.0 after about 15 minutes of running. Forgeting I had no underwear on let (what I thought) was a string of bubble farts slip only to turn around to a group of young ladies screaming at me. Hearing them through my mp3 I take off my headphones and realize I had somehow shat dropping poo on the back of my shoe and on the treadmill and it was getting flicked behind me onto a couple of hotties on stationary bikes and I did not even know it. What the hell ........ Can I just die now  _


----------



## ancestry

mom2faith said:


> First Name and Screen name:Amy, mom2faith





CrabbyYetLovable said:


> First Name and Screen name: Amy and CrabbyYetLovable



  Glad to have you join us!


----------



## ancestry

mom2faith said:


> I had to share this - this is awful!!  I am just been looking at different pills (I want to feel full) and was reading up on Alli.  So, one of Alli's side effects is that if you eat more than 15g of fat in one meal, you may experience the need to head to a bathroom quickly (if you KWIM).



I tried Alli when it first came out.  I would not recommend it.  It did nothing for me.  Did not help my weight loss at all and it does create a mess.  I never had an accident but it was just gross.

For me, the key is really exercise, exercise, and more exercise.  And let me tell you I HATE to exercise but I do love the results that it gives me.  I have gone from a size 24 to a size 16 in 8 weeks thanks to exercise and weight training.

If I can make a suggestion, if you want to feel full trying changing the types of foods you eat.  Try to avoid white flour and high fructose corn syrup (it is in everything!) as both of these products are void of nutrition and cause all kinds of cravings.  They don't play nicely with body chemistry.  Then eat a high fiber diet.  Switch to double fiber bread, eat high fiber cereal, and if you eat pasta only eat whole grain, spinach or wheat pasta.  I've learned from experience that doing these things will help you feel full more than any pill ever will!  Good Luck!


----------



## ancestry

gellybean said:


> Hey Amy!!
> 
> 
> 
> The 6 wk body makeover is crazy strict and hardcore. I'm struggling and I started today!!
> 
> The good news is though as a type E you'd be able to eat a lot of foods that I can't as a type B. Just the way our bodies are.
> 
> The program is basically 5 meals a day, every 2.5 -3 hrs. Which I totally agree with. You can never eat a carb without a protein. Something else I agree with.
> 
> For women you have to eat 2 ozs (no more no less) of protein with 1 cup fruit and unlimited veggies. You can have carbs of the types you're body is allowed for lunch and dinner.
> 
> No oil, no dairy, no salt, no sugar. I can't have bread or pasta but your body type can.
> 
> This is the hard part, for me! I'd rather eat something good and less of it than a lot of something bland and nasty. We thought we'd be ok with minimal oil and salt but it's still pretty bland!
> 
> 
> Honestly I don't know how long I'll be able to stick with it. My main issue is, it's very challenging to eat one way and then feed your kids another meal entirely.
> 
> We're still trekking away... but the main thing that we keep asking ourselves is "Is this something we can do forever?" Cus even in the living lean program (their maintenance plan), most people stay on plan and just add back a few things that they really miss.
> 
> I'll keep you posted as we progress!!



Good Luck!  I hope this works for you.  

I completely understand how difficult it is to eat one way when others in your family are eating another way.  I tried doing this separate eating for years and it didn't work for me.  I could keep up with it.  Seemed too labor intensive.


----------



## gellybean

mom2faith said:


> I had to share this - this is awful!!  I am just been looking at different pills (I want to feel full) and was reading up on Alli.  So, one of Alli's side effects is that if you eat more than 15g of fat in one meal, you may experience the need to head to a bathroom quickly (if you KWIM).
> 
> So here is one's story of the side effects.  DH and I did not know whether to laugh or be grossed out!! But, I can tell you Alli is NOT for me!!
> 
> _OMG.... I have been taking these pills for about 3 weeks and have lost almost 15 pounds. I have done very well following fat intake (for the most part) and have been working out regularly without any sludgy side effects.  Then, 3 days ago I was craving some Ben & Jerry's Cinnabun Ice Cream. I just had to have it as a treat for all my hard work. I figured I would just have a long workout session the following day.  So I get to the gym change into my clothes only to find I did not bring any underwear to workout in Unfortunately, I wear long boxers and could not wear them with my gym shorts, so I thought no biggie. I lifted for about 30 minutes and got on the treadmill to run for a half hour, and thats when it happened.  I was doing a sprint at about 7.0 after about 15 minutes of running. Forgeting I had no underwear on let (what I thought) was a string of bubble farts slip only to turn around to a group of young ladies screaming at me. Hearing them through my mp3 I take off my headphones and realize I had somehow shat dropping poo on the back of my shoe and on the treadmill and it was getting flicked behind me onto a couple of hotties on stationary bikes and I did not even know it. What the hell ........ Can I just die now  _




   

I read this in bed last night around midnight and it just struck me as funny. REALLY funny. I started cracking up and DH was like what in the world, so then I had to read it to him and then he started dying laughing. 

Thanks for the good chuckle, and the warning!!!



ancestry said:


> I tried Alli when it first came out.  I would not recommend it.  It did nothing for me.  Did not help my weight loss at all and it does create a mess.  I never had an accident but it was just gross.
> 
> For me, the key is really exercise, exercise, and more exercise.  And let me tell you I HATE to exercise but I do love the results that it gives me.  I have gone from a size 24 to a size 16 in 8 weeks thanks to exercise and weight training.
> 
> If I can make a suggestion, if you want to feel full trying changing the types of foods you eat.  Try to avoid white flour and high fructose corn syrup (it is in everything!) as both of these products are void of nutrition and cause all kinds of cravings.  They don't play nicely with body chemistry.  Then eat a high fiber diet.  Switch to double fiber bread, eat high fiber cereal, and if you eat pasta only eat whole grain, spinach or wheat pasta.  I've learned from experience that doing these things will help you feel full more than any pill ever will!  Good Luck!




I've read a lot about avoiding white flour and high fructorse corn syrup. I joined Jillian Michaels website for their 7 day free trial and there's a whole list of foods to not eat. I'll try to share with y'all later! I'm all about sharing knowledge!


Course her website contradicts a lot of what the 6WBMO diet says.  Don't know who to believe anymore!



ancestry said:


> Good Luck!  I hope this works for you.
> 
> I completely understand how difficult it is to eat one way when others in your family are eating another way.  I tried doing this separate eating for years and it didn't work for me.  I could keep up with it.  Seemed too labor intensive.



Thanks!! Glad someone else finds it challenging to eat outside their family's eating bubble! Some changes and alterations are one thing, but cooking 8 times a day is ridiculous.

Ancestry- you've had a lot of success with your weight loss!! What program are doing or are you kinda doing your own thing? Would love to hear what you're doing! Honestly, I'd love to hear what everyone is doing. Tracking but eating all foods, cutting out some foods, WW, a diet program like 6WBMO?? Adding in exercise and eating as usual?


----------



## ancestry

gellybean said:


> Ancestry- you've had a lot of success with your weight loss!! What program are doing or are you kinda doing your own thing? Would love to hear what you're doing! Honestly, I'd love to hear what everyone is doing. Tracking but eating all foods, cutting out some foods, WW, a diet program like 6WBMO?? Adding in exercise and eating as usual?



I'm not fallowing any specific program per say.  After years of struggling and trying everything out there I finally found what works for me. There are no magic tricks or magic pills.    In my opinion many of the major diet programs all have major flaws in them.

Basically I follow most of what Dr. Oz has in his You On A Diet! book.  His book helped me to understand how my body truly works. In a nutshell this is my program:

1) Very limited white flour and very limited high fructose corn syrup.  When I started it took about 4-5 days of "willpower" to detox from these items but once I got them out of my system I don't have cravings anymore. By eliminating cravings I was able to easily cut out most of the junk food that isn't good for me without a problem.

2) I monitor calories and write down everything I eat.  I eat between 1400-1800 calories per day.  I make low fat selections when possible but you have to be careful with this because a lot of diet food has HFCS (and other junk) in it which is counterproductive.  I also eat a high fiber and VERY high protein diet especially on the days that I am doing weight training.

I no longer make separate meals for myself and my family.  My family HAS to eat what I eat. This took and still takes time to find healthy but tasty meals.  I no longer cook with any type of animal fat (i.e. butter).  I only cook with extra virgin olive oil.  I removed bread, rolls, garlic bread, etc. from our regular dinner menu.  I increased vegetables.  We primarily eat chicken or turkey (no one in my house like fish or seafood).  If it walks on four feet (i.e. beef, pork, etc) we only are allowed to eat it once a week.  Once in a while I allow myself (and everyone else) to eat something that isn't always diet friendly such as pizza.  However when I do this I limit my intake.  For example I used to eat 3-4 pieces of pizza in a setting.  Now I only eat 1 or 2 with a salad on the side.

3) I exercise, exercise, exercise!  I work out 5-6 days per week.  Usually doing a minimum of 1 hour of cardio per day and that 1 hour usually burns 600+ calories.  If I can't go to the gym I get out and walk.  In addition to the cardio on 3-4 days a week I do an hour of weight training.  Exercise and especially weight training are really the key. In order to burn calories you have to have muscle. The only way to get muscle is through weight training.  Cardio burns calories but doesn't build much muscle (i.e. look at runners for an example). The more muscle you have the more efficient your metabolism is and the more calories you burn when you are inactive.  This is where I personally think a lot of women struggle with weight loss -- they neglect muscle building activities and weight training.

That is basically it in a nutshell.  Nothing fancy -- Low calorie diet, exercise, and good food choices.


----------



## Duchie

Hey ladies!

Dawn, so sorry to hear about the NCAA business.  That all sounds so confusing!  Hopefully you can get some positive news soon.  But be careful - stress is fattening.    I'm sure of it.  So avoid it if at all possible.

Welcome to all our new members!  

And congratulations to everyone who lost big this week - that is awesome news!    I'm really proud of everyone and how you are all doing.

So I think I've mentioned that this past week was nuts - everyone else in the family has strep except for me, new position at work, etc.  But this weekend I had an experience that was frustrating and funny at the same time.

After volleyball on Saturday, everyone wanted to go to Einstein Brothers for breakfast, even though it was noon.  (Everyone else had skipped breakfast before the game and they were all hungry for it.)  So I studied the menu trying to find something healthy and decided to go with one of their "lighter side" items, all of which are under 400 calories.  When I got home I was trying to track how many WW points were in the thing, so I called the store to ask for the nutritional information.

Manager:  Well, they're all under 400 calories, that one is 395 I think.
Me:  Yes well I would also like to know the fat and fiber content, please.
Manager:  Oh, it's fat free.
Me:  Really?
Manager:  Yes, there's no fat in the wrap, or in the dressing... it's supposed to be fat free.  But I'll look it up.
Me:   (on hold)
Manager:  OK it has 0 grans of trans fat, 3.5 grams of saturated fat.
Me:  So 3.5 grams fat total?
Manager:  Oh no, it's 9 grams of fat total.
Me:  I thought it was fat free?
Manager:  Guess not.

UGH!  I know it's all marketing mumbo-jumbo.  "Ooooh, these are low in calories and are trans fat free!  Look how healthy they are!"  And all in all, it wasn't a bad sandwich health-wise (I could have done much worse).  But it's stuff like this that just so clearly show why we have trouble losing weight!

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## eliz991

Welcome to our new members!  The more the merrier!

Gelly, if you get a chance, I'd still like to know the basic rules for Type A.  Although from what you've said I take it I would have the most restrictive diet. 

I am still doing the bodybugg and calorie counting...my burn has been down yesterday and today, but I am doing jazzercise later and that should kick it up.  (I don't burn that many calories while exercising - those machines are wrong! - but it does knock up my metabolic rate after.)

I actually snorted at my desk reading that Alli story!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Hi all!

I will get the update posted in a bit!  Great numbers!

Talked again with the NCAA and Treyner has a mtg with the compliance coordinator at 3 p.m. so hopefully my life will get easier.

#1 I learned is the credits he took that did not transfer to Anderson...do not count for his 24 credits total needed for NCAA.  They only look at what the current school shows as Progress towards Degree.  Since 8 credits did not transfer, they will not count towards his degree and thus - no counting for the NCAA.

#2  His 6 credits he will take over the summer to get him to the 24 needed, should be enough to get him eligible for the fall - even though the NCAA says 6 credits had to be transferable from Ft. Lewis to be eligible for him to have played spring ball this past year.

Different seasons have different requirements.

of course after his mtg with compliance at 3 - I may find out I have everything wrong!   
*
I was a samer this week!!!*


----------



## gellybean

eliz991 said:


> Welcome to our new members!  The more the merrier!
> 
> Gelly, if you get a chance, I'd still like to know the basic rules for Type A.  Although from what you've said I take it I would have the most restrictive diet.
> 
> I am still doing the bodybugg and calorie counting...my burn has been down yesterday and today, but I am doing jazzercise later and that should kick it up.  (I don't burn that many calories while exercising - those machines are wrong! - but it does knock up my metabolic rate after.)
> 
> I actually snorted at my desk reading that Alli story!




 @ snorting at your desk! 

Sent ya a pm Liz!! A's weren't as restrictive in some ways as Bs, once I actually read the meal plan. You're allowed more protein and more types of protein more often than I am! Go figure! Let me know if you have any other questions. Warning ya-the pm I sent is a frickin' novel. 


Dawn- Glad that you're seeing maybe some light at the end of the tunnel! Keep us posted!! Congrats on not gaining through all the stress you've had in your life lately!!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Moosemomma said:


> Seeing as I just joined this thread I will wait til next Monday to post weekly results.


Awesome - just let me know starting weight and current weight next Monday!  Excited you are sticking with us!!! 


luvsJack said:


> I too discovered why some parents had agents for their kids; before that I thought they were all nuts!!


No truer words have been written! 


mom2faith said:


> First Name and Screen name:Amy, mom2faith
> 
> Favorite Form of Exercise:Swimming, and walking
> Is there a place that would allow you to do water aerobics nearby?
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:I just want to look in the mirror and recognize myself.  Or get photos back and not wonder "Who is that fat lady in my clothes?  I am not that fat, am I?" I am so in your shoes!!!
> [/COLOR]





MulanUSAF said:


> I'm -2.9 lbs!
> 
> I think I have finally purged all the bad stuff consumed during the road trip of fast food hell from 2 weeks ago.  I've been eating very carefully and going back to food logging, so that helps a lot. Hey girl!  Would you start posting your food journal here?





MulanUSAF said:


> Mrs. Dash is my new best friend, I use it on everything from salads to eggs.  I need to get me a whole vat of that!!






shellabell said:


> Congratulations to all the losers! I was down an ounce. My food the past couple of days hasn't been good. I started celebrating my birthday saturday Ummm...what day is your's officially...I did not post you your B-day pics did I?





mom2faith said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Thank you for the welcomes!
> 
> I am just wondering what everyone does for excersize?
> Walk and water aerobics!!
> Amy





CrabbyYetLovable said:


> Hello All!  I am a HUGE lurker on the Dis, I'm talking years here. I'm really starting to get motivated to lose weight and get healthy, and where better to come for motivation and support than the DIS?!
> That is sooo crazy!!! Hope you stick with us and have found your place here!!!





mom2faith said:


> So here is one's story of the side effects.  DH and I did not know whether to laugh or be grossed out!! But, I can tell you Alli is NOT for me!!


I read this to my kids - they were rolling on the floor!!!


ancestry said:


> For me, the key is really exercise, exercise, and more exercise.  And let me tell you I HATE to exercise but I do love the results that it gives me.  I have gone from a size 24 to a size 16 in 8 weeks thanks to exercise and weight training.
> Can you give us your workout regiment in more specifics ads well as post your foods here?





ancestry said:


> 1) Very limited white flour and very limited high fructose corn syrup.  When I started it took about 4-5 days of "willpower" to detox from these items but once I got them out of my system I don't have cravings anymore. By eliminating cravings I was able to easily cut out most of the junk food that isn't good for me without a problem.
> So can you give us an idea on what brands for your carb needs you are using?
> 
> I no longer cook with any type of animal fat (i.e. butter).  I only cook with extra virgin olive oil.  This would be really hard but I think a huge positive for me.  What do you do when you cook foods that require butter like cookies for example?  I removed bread, rolls, garlic bread, etc. from our regular dinner menu.  I increased vegetables.  We primarily eat chicken or turkey (no one in my house like fish or seafood).  If it walks on four feet (i.e. beef, pork, etc) we only are allowed to eat it once a week. Seriously - want to see your food journal.  You have a ton of great ideas I bet!!!
> 3) I exercise, exercise, exercise!  I work out 5-6 days per week.  Usually doing a minimum of 1 hour of cardio per day and that 1 hour usually burns 600+ calories.  If I can't go to the gym I get out and walk.  In addition to the cardio on 3-4 days a week I do an hour of weight training.  Free weights or machines?  What day did you start all this on - both food and the workouts?
> That is basically it in a nutshell.  Nothing fancy -- Low calorie diet, exercise, and good food choices.


Thank you so much for all that!!! 


Duchie said:


> UGH!  I know it's all marketing mumbo-jumbo.  "Ooooh, these are low in calories and are trans fat free!  Look how healthy they are!"    But it's stuff like this that just so clearly show why we have trouble losing weight!


Amen on the mumbo jumbo!  They should be fined for all the false advertising!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Ancestry - awesome info! You are doing so great.  I'd love to hear more detail about what you're doing/eating.

To whomever asked about what exercise people are doing:  I mostly walk.  I try to go on my lunch hour for 30-40 minutes, weather permitting.  I also hop on Wii Fit once or twice a week and do some yoga, strength and aerobic exercises.  I want to do more of the strength stuff with weights too.  But walking at lunch is easy for me (although I have to lug a change of clothes and I don't like being sweaty, so I have to "dry off" with paper towels) I should just bring a ShamWow or something!

I also walk the dog and do chores/gardening to add in a bit more.  But I'm going at a snail's pace.  I can't change too much at once, so I'm watching the sugar intake, drinking more water (those flavor packets rock!) and eating less of everything.


----------



## tlenzendorf

We had a potluck at work today, I did NOT pigout AND I made a healthy dessert!  

Here is the recipe if anyone wants it... I used White Chocolate Sugar Free pudding because I swear they don't make that strawberry pudding!  I went to 3 different stores looking for it... So the nutritional value may not be exact...

What You Need!
1 pkg. (8 oz.) PHILADELPHIA Neufchatel Cheese, softened 1 pkg.  
(3.4 oz.) JELL-O Strawberry Crème Flavor Instant Pudding 
1 cup cold fat-free milk 
2 cups  thawed COOL WHIP LITE Whipped Topping 
24 NILLA Wafers 
1 cup  sliced fresh strawberries 

Make It!

BEAT Neufchatel with mixer until creamy. Blend in dry pudding mix. Gradually beat in milk. Stir in COOL WHIP. 

PLACE 1 wafer on bottom of each of 24 (2-inch) paper baking cups; place in muffin pan. Cover with pudding mixture. 

FREEZE 1 hour. Top with berries just before serving

nutritional information  
per serving 

Calories  80 
Total fat  3.5 g 
Saturated fat  2 g 
Cholesterol  5 mg 
Sodium  120 mg 
Carbohydrate  10 g 
Dietary fiber  0 g 
Sugars  6 g 
Protein  1 g 
Vitamin A  2 % DV 
Vitamin C  6 %DV 
Calcium  2 %DV Iron  0 %DV 
Healthy Living Information Generally Nutritious
Diet Exchange1/2 Starch + 1/2 Fat


----------



## officereg

First Name and Screen name: Sara ~ Officereg
What your Goal Is for Fitness:  I recently lost 30lbs I would like to lose another 75 but will be happy with 50
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Moderation?  I don't think that is in my vocabulary.  I really have to say "No I can not even have one" other wise before you know it the entire box of icecream sandwiches are gone!
Favorite Good Food for You: Strawberries
Favorite Form of Exercise: I love the elliptical.
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: I would like to be able to purchase clothes other than from Lane Fat A$$, maybe even just pick up whatever size and take it home because I know it will fit over my thighs.   I would like to be able to attempt to do some fun stuff.  I worry about what people think and I would rather someone say "look at her she really is bad at this" then "look at that fat chick she really sucks"
Family: I feel sorry for everyone else out there, because I am the one who was lucky enough to find the best man on the planet.  He is absolutely amazing.  We have two children a daughter who is 8 months and a son who is 12 (yeah we thought we were done after one)


----------



## tlenzendorf

to the new members!  Glad you have joined on!


----------



## eliz991

gellybean said:


> @ snorting at your desk!
> 
> Sent ya a pm Liz!! A's weren't as restrictive in some ways as Bs, once I actually read the meal plan. You're allowed more protein and more types of protein more often than I am! Go figure! Let me know if you have any other questions. Warning ya-the pm I sent is a frickin' novel.



Thank you my Texas sister!  Let me know how you are doing ~ is day 2 easier than day one?  



Dizneydawn said:


> Amen on the mumbo jumbo!  They should be fined for all the false advertising!!



Hallelujah!  It's like they try to make it confusing for everyone!  I have been enjoying Jamie Oliver's Food Revolution but as someone who doesn't have kids I couldn't believe what they are served for lunch!  I seem to remember ours being healthier, although who knows what I thought was healthy back then.  Anyone else remember the four food groups, 4-4-3-2, so you were supposed to eat 4 breads/grains, 4 fruit/veg, 3 meats and 2 dairies a day?





Mndisneygirl said:


> To whomever asked about what exercise people are doing:  I mostly walk.  I try to go on my lunch hour for 30-40 minutes, weather permitting.  I also hop on Wii Fit once or twice a week and do some yoga, strength and aerobic exercises.  I want to do more of the strength stuff with weights too.  But walking at lunch is easy for me (although I have to lug a change of clothes and I don't like being sweaty, so I have to "dry off" with paper towels) I should just bring a ShamWow or something!



Shamwow. 

I walk once or twice a week, jazzercise twice a week, see my trainer once a week (that will end soon as I can't afford him any more). 



tlenzendorf said:


> We had a potluck at work today, I did NOT pigout AND I made a healthy dessert!



Was the dessert yummy?  It sounds really good!  I have a couple non-recipe things I cook that I will post here later - gotta get back to work now!


----------



## tlenzendorf

The dessert actually was really good!  People were shocked and asked for the recipe.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

tlenzendorf said:


> The dessert actually was really good! People were shocked and asked for the recipe.


 
It sounds yummy to me!  I might be making that for our next occasion!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Dis Name		Name
Dizneydawn		Dawn
Stitchfan23		Heather
Stacybaeasm		Stacy
MulanUSAF		Leen
gellybean		Aimee
Leash		Alicia
MNdisneygirl		Sheree
luvsJack		Sharon
PixiePlanner		Jessica
Shellabell		Michelle
ski_mom		Becky
eliz 991		Elizabeth
ancestry		Allison
Hauntedmansionmommna		Michele
Duchie		Barb
Anna114		
adnilele		Danielle - starting
Mom2Faith		Amy - starting

This is the list of who I have weights for... total loss of 118.4 so far!!!!

I am missing a ton of people...will do the official update after I find out the missing weights.

There are a few here I have never gotten a PM for starting weight at all or current weight.

You absolutely do not need to be counted in our stats - just for fun - but I want to make sure I do not forget any of you.

Sending out PM's to these people now:
Jasperann, gbanshee, dislvr74, loonieroonie, tiggerplus5, njtinkmom, littlepeppers, acejka, GoofyWife, 2EagleMom, GaRain

Anyone not listed above or not in my PM list - I have no info on you at all!

If you want to be included in the weekly weigh in's - simply pm me a current weight and then each Monday, send me a updated weight.

Also - if you are in need of a 5, 10 or 15 pound picture marker, I will be sending them out today.  If I forget anyone, please just let me know!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Update:  Got a ton new people who accidentally sent to my yahoo site - I need to get back to that first post and update the instructions!!!

Thanks to all of you who are responding!!! 

Off to Doc w/ Carsyn and track meet for Baylor!!!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Welcome to all the newcomers!!!  The more the merrier on this journey.

That dessert sounds yummy.  I may have to try it!

Oh, and look who finally got the pictures to work in her signature.  I may be slow, but I get there eventually!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Ok, this is kinda funny... but it will really push my diet...

My uncle was having a hard time finding somebody to do their wedding... so I signed up online and I'm now an ordained minister 

I need some practice, anyone want to get married?


----------



## Mndisneygirl

tlenzendorf said:


> Ok, this is kinda funny... but it will really push my diet...
> 
> My uncle was having a hard time finding somebody to do their wedding... so I signed up online and I'm now an ordained minister
> 
> I need some practice, anyone want to get married?


 
Ha! That's awesome!!!  Sorry I can't be your guinea pig, already married!


----------



## gellybean

Liz- YW!  Day 2 is going about as well as day 1 went. Which is to say not well. 




Mndisneygirl said:


> Ancestry - awesome info! You are doing so great.  I'd love to hear more detail about what you're doing/eating.
> 
> To whomever asked about what exercise people are doing:  I mostly walk.  I try to go on my lunch hour for 30-40 minutes, weather permitting.  I also hop on Wii Fit once or twice a week and do some yoga, strength and aerobic exercises.  I want to do more of the strength stuff with weights too.  But walking at lunch is easy for me (although I have to lug a change of clothes and I don't like being sweaty, so I have to "dry off" with paper towels) I should just bring a ShamWow or something!
> 
> I also walk the dog and do chores/gardening to add in a bit more.  But I'm going at a snail's pace.  I can't change too much at once, so I'm watching the sugar intake, drinking more water (those flavor packets rock!) and eating less of everything.




Snails pace is still a pace!! It's great that you know yourself that well! 

Slow and steady wins the race, right?

 @ shamwow!





tlenzendorf said:


> We had a potluck at work today, I did NOT pigout AND I made a healthy dessert!


Dessert sounds yummy!!!  for doing well at the pot luck and for bringing a dessert you can eat on your plan and know the nutritional value for!! 




officereg said:


> First Name and Screen name: Sara ~ Officereg
> What your Goal Is for Fitness:  I recently lost 30lbs I would like to lose another 75 but will be happy with 50
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Moderation?  I don't think that is in my vocabulary.  I really have to say "No I can not even have one" other wise before you know it the entire box of icecream sandwiches are gone!
> Favorite Good Food for You: Strawberries
> Favorite Form of Exercise: I love the elliptical.
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: I would like to be able to purchase clothes other than from Lane Fat A$$, maybe even just pick up whatever size and take it home because I know it will fit over my thighs.   I would like to be able to attempt to do some fun stuff.  I worry about what people think and I would rather someone say "look at her she really is bad at this" then "look at that fat chick she really sucks"
> Family: I feel sorry for everyone else out there, because I am the one who was lucky enough to find the best man on the planet.  He is absolutely amazing.  We have two children a daughter who is 8 months and a son who is 12 (yeah we thought we were done after one)






 @ Lane Fat @$$  I'm so ready to tell that store to kiss my skinny butt! 



tlenzendorf said:


> Ok, this is kinda funny... but it will really push my diet...
> 
> My uncle was having a hard time finding somebody to do their wedding... so I signed up online and I'm now an ordained minister
> 
> I need some practice, anyone want to get married?



 That's awesome!! I'm both impressed and in shock that you can just get ordained online like that? Licensed to bury and marry eh? What are the qualifications to become ordained anyway??

Sorry no practice here!!




Personal Update: I'm researching more diets and have packed up the 6wk body makeover for now. I'm still implementing a lot of their philosophy, but the 750 cals a day scared me!!!  Don't want to send my body into shock when I actually lost last week. Wouldn't ya know the week I get frustrated and finally decide to try something new is the week what I *was* doing started showing some results.  Maybe the trainer was right and it just took my body 2 mths to realize I wasn't dying from starting a work out plan. 

Oh and as far as what excercise I'm doing, I'm trying to get into the gym 5 days a week. Most weeks I average 4. I do 5 min warm up, 30 mins weight training and 30-40 mins cardio 3 days a week (every other day) and cardio only the other 2 days a week, 30-40 mins. I'd like to eventually work up to 45-60 mins cardio for non weight training days.  Cardio for me is still the recumbant bike. I did a day on the treadmill and don't like it as well and the elliptical scares me! I used to own one and I returned it to Costco to pay for a Disney trip.  Maybe one of these days I'll work over to the elliptical. 

On weekends I try to get out of the house and go shopping at an outdoor mall to get in some walking. I play with my boys outside and try to do housework. It may not be 'exercise' but it's definitely more activity than BW (Before WISH).

For what it's worth, I miss the people that are missing in diet-action.


----------



## mom2faith

Hi all, 

I am still trying to get everyone straight, I need to use those quote buttons more - LOL!!

But that dessert sounds great!!  DH and I used to make one similar with light cream cheese that tasted like cheesecake but was super low in cals and fat - I willt ry to find the recipe...

Gellybean - sorry to hear the 6WBM did not work for you, but I have to agree - 750 cal is not enough!!  I have a friend who did Herbal Magic and lost 92 lbs in 6 months.  She swears by the pills, but she was on a restrictive diet.  And when I say restrictive I mean the same as what you were just on but 920 cal/day.  Ummm hello?!?!  I can lose weight too _without_ pills if I eat 920 cals/day!!  She shelled out A LOT of $$ too!!  (I mean in the thousands!!!)

I know there is no "magic" pill but it is so tempting to try all the fads and gimmicks isn't it?  I mean what if I was the one that it worked on?  KWIM?  But then again, what if I was that Alli dude!!  (Glad you all found it hilarious, DH & I were crying when I first read it!)

As for excerize! WOW you ladies are doing great!!  I do not have the opportunity to go to the gym regularly, so I am trying to walk, bike and swim (while DD has her lessons).  I live 40 minutes out of our city and have to get home to get DD from daycare.  Since I have a 30 minute lunch, the gym is just not an option for me right now (and no gyn in our small town).  But, that is no excuse!!  There are plenty of things I could be, and should be, doing!!  I just have to get off my butt!!

Anyway, I am enjoying getting to know you all!!

Amy


----------



## eliz991

Okay here are my two non-recipes:

The dessert tlenzendorf posted reminded me of this, I made it for 4th of July a couple years ago and everyone loved it and no one (but me and DH) knew it was low cal and low fat!  It's a kind of a trifle.

Buy an angel food cake (or make one if you like) and rip into chunks.  Put half the chunks in the bottom of a very large bowl.  Cover with one package of prepared sugar free white chocolate jello pudding (or sugar free cheesecake pudding if you can find it).  Cover that with a package or two (depending on shape of bowl, you want a good layer) of blueberries.  Repeat cake and pudding layers, then put a layer of strawberries.  Top the whole thing off with a small container of fat free or low fat cool whip.  Delicious!

The other one I thought of because I am making it tonight.  Every few years I try foods I don't like because your tastebuds change.  (Six months ago I started eating mushrooms and olives for the first time in my life!)  So, I found this recipe for brussels sprouts.  It's fantastic and I make it all the time now.  I haven't tried steamed brussels sprouts yet I just make them this way. 

Okay, cut the brussels sprouts in half (down here they sell them in a 16 oz container, I use the whole container).  Put them in a large ziploc bag and add 1-2T of olive oil (most recipes call for up to 5T, that's ridiculous! )  Then pour in balsamic vinegar, add pepper and garlic and whatever else you like.  I usually add salt but I'm a salt fiend, I'm actually going to try it without tonight because vinegar is salty anyway!  Shake up the bag and then pour out the sprouts on a baking sheet in one layer.  Roast at 450 for about 30 minutes or until they are brown and caramelized, I like mine pretty well done.  Turn them over halfway through.

Okay ladies ~ off to Jazzercise I go!  I was tempted to skip because my friend is out of town but staying on this thread today kept my motivation up!


----------



## luvsJack

My youngest son got married today!!  No wedding, just him and his wife and baby, their two best friends and all us parents with a preacher at her dad's house.   They seem so happy   I have really never seen a couple so perfect for each other!  They just seem like the best of friends and seem to enjoy every minute they spend together!!  We just couldn't be happier for them!  

Me and her mom are hosting a reception for them on Saturday--so will be busy the rest of the week getting it together!  

Spent today running all over town, not the best food choices but not too much of anything  plus drank green tea or water all day, so hopefully didn't do too bad.  Tomorrow will get me back to normal (at least until Saturday!)  


Someone asked about exercise:  I like walking and using Wii Active.  Mostly the Wii Active.  I was doing the 30 day challenge but yesterday I started my own workout on the game and really enjoyed it more!  One thing about Wii Active is you realize how much activity it takes to burn a few calories and will sure make you think about every calorie you put in your mouth.


----------



## mom2faith

luvsJack said:


> My youngest son got married today!!  No wedding, just him and his wife and baby, their two best friends and all us parents with a preacher at her dad's house.   They seem so happy   I have really never seen a couple so perfect for each other!  They just seem like the best of friends and seem to enjoy every minute they spend together!!  We just couldn't be happier for them!
> 
> Me and her mom are hosting a reception for them on Saturday--so will be busy the rest of the week getting it together!
> 
> Spent today running all over town, not the best food choices but not too much of anything  plus drank green tea or water all day, so hopefully didn't do too bad.  Tomorrow will get me back to normal (at least until Saturday!)
> 
> 
> Someone asked about exercise:  I like walking and using Wii Active.  Mostly the Wii Active.  I was doing the 30 day challenge but yesterday I started my own workout on the game and really enjoyed it more!  One thing about Wii Active is you realize how much activity it takes to burn a few calories and will sure make you think about every calorie you put in your mouth.



CONGRATS on the new addition to your family!!


----------



## luvsJack

mom2faith said:


> CONGRATS on the new addition to your family!!



Thanks!   We just love her and are so glad she came into his life.  Everyone that meets them says they are a perfect match.


----------



## tlenzendorf

Congrats on the wedding!

I made a similar trifle to the one you posted Eliz.  I agree, it is super tasty!

Yeah, its pretty easy to get ordained online!  It took me about 1.5 minutes and $13.33


----------



## Moosemomma

I did so well staying in control over the weekend and today I've been stuffing my face left and right   Didn't get out for my walk tonight either so that didn't help.  I find the days I walk I'm more motivated to make better choices.  Need to rein this in and I'm hoping that posting here will help get me back on track!!!
Now it's time for me to get to bed before I find myself in the kitchen again


----------



## adnilele

luvsJack said:


> My youngest son got married today!!  No wedding, just him and his wife and baby, their two best friends and all us parents with a preacher at her dad's house.   They seem so happy   I have really never seen a couple so perfect for each other!  They just seem like the best of friends and seem to enjoy every minute they spend together!!  We just couldn't be happier for them!
> 
> Me and her mom are hosting a reception for them on Saturday--so will be busy the rest of the week getting it together!
> 
> Spent today running all over town, not the best food choices but not too much of anything  plus drank green tea or water all day, so hopefully didn't do too bad.  Tomorrow will get me back to normal (at least until Saturday!)
> 
> 
> Someone asked about exercise:  I like walking and using Wii Active.  Mostly the Wii Active.  I was doing the 30 day challenge but yesterday I started my own workout on the game and really enjoyed it more!  One thing about Wii Active is you realize how much activity it takes to burn a few calories and will sure make you think about every calorie you put in your mouth.




Congratulations on your new family!


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

Thanks everyone for the welcomes! I don't "offically" start my new way of eating until Monday, but wanted to find a place to communicate with others going trough the same things.  I'm trying to ease into this new way of eating a little bit, as in, stop eating a full container of ice cream, not eating bacon-cheese fries twice a week for dinner, making better choices when I eat out etc.  I don't have anyone else to cook for, therefore, no one else to be accountable to at home for my eating habits.

So, Monday I start the USANA Reset.  USANA is based off the blood sugar highs and lows that occur after eating high-glycemic foods.  When your blood sugar drops, you get really hungry, and crave the high sugar foods.  The foods that are high glycemic are ones that are typical in the American diet (white breads, refined flour, potatoes, and many others).  The reset is basically to get your blood sugars stable, and to get you off the roller coaster. Damn, I'm starting to sound like an advertisment! LOL!

The reset is only for 5 days, with 3 shakes and one fruit and one veggie per day. I know it sounds crazy, but there is a TON of protein and fiber in these shakes to fill you up.  I was so skeptical, but my friend who started me on this is an MD, and he's sold on it and is getting his patients started on it.  His wife lost 4 pounds initially on the reset, and 20 total by following the USANA way of eating. Hopefully it will work for me!  

I haven't heard of the 6 week challenge that you guys are talking about, but I'd be interested to look it up.  Someone said they had a 750 cal/day limit! Ouch! 

And that story about Alli!?!  I had thought about starting it when it firt came out, but I read about the side effects... no thank you!


----------



## gellybean

Moosemomma said:


> I did so well staying in control over the weekend and today I've been stuffing my face left and right   Didn't get out for my walk tonight either so that didn't help.  I find the days I walk I'm more motivated to make better choices.  Need to rein this in and I'm hoping that posting here will help get me back on track!!!
> Now it's time for me to get to bed before I find myself in the kitchen again




You can do this!! Dr. Oz says when you detour off your path toward healthy living the best thing you can do is own it, forgive yourself and make a u-turn. We're not perfect. There are gonna be days we get off plan. The important thing is to get back on and not let our getting off for a day or however long derail us for life.

Chew gum, drinks lots of water, brush your teeth (cus nothing tastes good with toothpaste mouth), go for a walk, go sit in a quiet dark room and meditate/pray, do some online window shopping and drool over some cute outfits you'd wear if you were at goal weight. Do whatever you need to do to reset yourself. Trust me I've been there too! I've had days where I eat and eat and eat and know I shouldn't be doing it and do it anyway. You can do this and we're ALL here for you!!  You did a great thing already by posting here!! 



luvsJack said:


> My youngest son got married today!!  No wedding, just him and his wife and baby, their two best friends and all us parents with a preacher at her dad's house.   They seem so happy   I have really never seen a couple so perfect for each other!  They just seem like the best of friends and seem to enjoy every minute they spend together!!  We just couldn't be happier for them!
> 
> Me and her mom are hosting a reception for them on Saturday--so will be busy the rest of the week getting it together!
> 
> Spent today running all over town, not the best food choices but not too much of anything  plus drank green tea or water all day, so hopefully didn't do too bad.  Tomorrow will get me back to normal (at least until Saturday!)
> 
> 
> Someone asked about exercise:  I like walking and using Wii Active.  Mostly the Wii Active.  I was doing the 30 day challenge but yesterday I started my own workout on the game and really enjoyed it more!  One thing about Wii Active is you realize how much activity it takes to burn a few calories and will sure make you think about every calorie you put in your mouth.




Thats so awesome!! Congrats to your son!! You sound like a great Mother in Law too!!! My MIL entered into counseling to get through mine and DH's wedding!  Long story. She loves me now. Anyway... too bad that you and tlenzendorf didn't talk sooner. She totally could have practiced her new ordained minister skills on your kids! 



CrabbyYetLovable said:


> Thanks everyone for the welcomes! I don't "offically" start my new way of eating until Monday, but wanted to find a place to communicate with others going trough the same things.  I'm trying to ease into this new way of eating a little bit, as in, stop eating a full container of ice cream, not eating bacon-cheese fries twice a week for dinner, making better choices when I eat out etc.  I don't have anyone else to cook for, therefore, no one else to be accountable to at home for my eating habits.
> 
> So, Monday I start the USANA Reset.  USANA is based off the blood sugar highs and lows that occur after eating high-glycemic foods.  When your blood sugar drops, you get really hungry, and crave the high sugar foods.  The foods that are high glycemic are ones that are typical in the American diet (white breads, refined flour, potatoes, and many others).  The reset is basically to get your blood sugars stable, and to get you off the roller coaster. Damn, I'm starting to sound like an advertisment! LOL!
> 
> The reset is only for 5 days, with 3 shakes and one fruit and one veggie per day. I know it sounds crazy, but there is a TON of protein and fiber in these shakes to fill you up.  I was so skeptical, but my friend who started me on this is an MD, and he's sold on it and is getting his patients started on it.  His wife lost 4 pounds initially on the reset, and 20 total by following the USANA way of eating. Hopefully it will work for me!
> 
> I haven't heard of the 6 week challenge that you guys are talking about, but I'd be interested to look it up.  Someone said they had a 750 cal/day limit! Ouch!
> 
> And that story about Alli!?!  I had thought about starting it when it firt came out, but I read about the side effects... no thank you!



The 6 week body makeover doesn't have any calories limits. Tons of other limits but no calorie limits per se. BUT when I tracked what I was eating, that's where I was for the day!  So no thanks. 

I'm interested (here I go again ) in this USANA reset. Will have to research!! 

Good luck getting started on your new lifestyle! Taking baby steps is important but sometimes a big leap of faith in ourselves is important too!!  Sounds like you're doing both! 



Personal Notes:
I had a great day today!! Finally feeling better! Got 40 mins in on the bike tonight and didn't feel winded too badly til the end and was able to bump up the speed again. I consumed 1532 of my 1598 cals allowed a day. Went over on fat but I know why. I had regular creamy italian dressing with my artichoke for dinner tonight. I drank a TON of water and am still chugging. Am currently curled up on the couch. The house is quiet....  all 3 boys (hubby included) are asleep and my chihuahua and I are about to watch Biggest Loser!  It's so awesome and motivating to watch that show sitting on the couch after having been to the gym and eating on target for the day, instead of sitting on the couch, knowing that's where you've been ALL day and eating a bowl of ice cream while you watch! KWIM? (thanks Amy for reminding me about that lovely abbreviation  ) You guys rocks and skinny island is a lifesaver to me, for sure!  

Night all!


----------



## ancestry

Morning All!

I will try to answer some of the questions that I was asked but discovered that I can't quote a quote.....lol!

I use machines for the weight training at the YMCA.  I don't do free weights unless I can't go to the Y.  For example when I was sick with the respiratory infection and was coughing too much I did do some free weights at home.  There are a total of 13 different machines that work 15 different muscles groups -- i.e. two of the machines work two different muscle groups.  I do 3 sets of 10 reps every other day (always allowing at least 48 hours in between weight training sets).  All of the machines are Cybex machines.  I started with the weights on pretty low amounts and have increased the weight as necessary.

Background:  I originally didn't join the YMCA for myself.  My youngest two needed to take swimming lessons and it was cheaper for us to become family members then it was to pay for swimming lessons for non-members.  Swimming lessons are free if you are family members.  Once we joined as a family so they could take swimming lessons I decided to "get my money's worth" and made myself start going to the gym. (They call the gym portion the Wellness Center).  I originally got set up with the equipment by one of the personal trainers there.  The training session was free and was included in the membership.  During regular daytime hours there is usually a trainer in the gym area who can answer questions or help you with things if you need it.

Off the top of my head I can't recall the proper names of the machines but here are my made up names for them.  Hopefully some of them are the proper names:

1) Chest Press
2) Leg Press
3) Row (this one does two different exercises)
4) Hip Abductor/Adductor (One machine does both)
5) Abdominal
6) Lateral Pulldown
7) Overhead Press
8) Leg Extension
9) Leg Curl
10) Arm Curl
11) Arm Extension
12) Torso Rotation
13) Back Extension

Doing the full set of all of the weights usually takes me about an hour.

For cardio, which I do daily, I vary between the Arc Trainer, Elliptical, Stationary Bike, and Treadmill.  I do an hour of cardio each day with no more than 30 minutes on any one machine.  Some times I do 15 minutes on four different machines.  I do change up the work out level and program on each machine regularly.

I see the greatest results in my body on the Arc Trainer.  Here is a website that shows the Arc Trainer http://www.arctrainer.com/.  I originally called this machine the torture device but man it has made such a huge difference in my body.

On days that I don't want to go to the gym or on days when my muscles feel "weak" I walk about 4.5 miles with 1/2 of that being up a steep hill simply because of the layout of the roads around my house.

I think that is about it for the exercise stuff.  I know some of you asked about food and food journals.  I will try to post more about food, food items, calories, journals, etc. later.


----------



## ancestry

Interesting information/article I found about calorie burning during exercise.  I actually found this on the Cybex Arc Trainer website:

Energy expenditure is most often reflected in the number of calories that we burn during exercise. A calorie is the amount of heat required to raise 1 gram of water 1 degree Centigrade. Therefore, the total caloric expenditure during exercise is really a measure of the amount of heat given off by the body during the activity. Measuring this directly is very complicated and impractical, involving a sealed air chamber and water bath. There are, however, indirect measures of caloric output.

The best indirect measure of caloric expenditure is the volume of oxygen consumed during exercise. There is a very linear relationship between oxygen consumption and calories expended. In fact, the body utilizes, on average, approximately 4.8 calories for each liter of oxygen that it consumes.

We could apply a standard measure of oxygen consumption to different forms of exercise, such as running at 5.5 miles per hour, multiply that by the duration of the exercise bout, and then again by 4.8, yielding total calories consumed during that exercise interval. This is, in fact, the way many devices compute caloric expenditure. The problem with this method is that there are many factors, such as body weight or fitness level, which may alter the volume of oxygen consumed during exercise. It is necessary, therefore, to actually measure the volume of oxygen consumed during exercise, using metabolic analysis equipment. This too is both complex and impractical
outside of a medical or university laboratory.

A second level of indirect calorimetry involves the use of heart rate. In most people there is a direct relationship between heart rate and the amount of oxygen consumed. In fact, many prediction equations which calculate oxygen consumption from heart rate have been established. Thus, by applying the associative property we can see that if oxygen consumption equates to
caloric expenditure, and heart rate equates to oxygen consumption, then heart rate equates to caloric expenditure. This, in fact, is the principle upon which heart rate monitors can calculate calorie burn. There is, of course, one caveat.

According to Astrand and Rodahl (1986), [Textbook of Work Physiology: Physiological Bases of Exercise. P 493. McGraw-Hill Book Company, New York] when using heart rate to compare caloric expenditure on two different devices, it is necessary to ensure that both devices utilize the same large muscle groups, since cardiac output will be influenced by the number and size of working muscles, and the relative level of work performed by those muscles. Thus, if two devices having similar movements, involve different muscles, and those muscles are working at different percentages of their maximum capacity, then the caloric expenditure from those devices cannot
be predicted from the heart rates achieved during exercise.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Good Morning everyone!
Ancestry - great info!   That was really awesome you shared. So detailed!

LuvsJack - Happy family and wedding and I hope they have a long and joyous life together!!

To those struggling:  Gellybean was totally right - forgive and move on because guilt just brings with it more pounds.

For me, when I do not eat a good protein filled breakfast - I am starving at night.  Not a good place to be so I need to always get food in me whether I think I need it or not.

Getting myself to the grocery store later and loading up on good for me food.  Really have not bought any junk lately - just no food in the house so scrounging does not equal healthy.

**RE: NCAA eligibility.

Treyner met with his compliance coordinator and she is saying she found a loophole that states he only needs 12 credits. Because it goes by 2 semesters at his current school.  Would need 24 by end of fall.

According to the NCAA - that would be okay if he had the 6 credits needed to transfer into Anderson but since he did not, he is on a different path to eligibility.

She is meeting with the head of the department and is supposed to get back to Treyner by 11 am today.

I think no matter what we will be having him take the 6 summer credits so he is safe at the 24 that has been thrown around.  Take new classes online at Anderson so they count towards credits and GPA vs redoing some he did not get the best grade at which would only affect GPA.

I told him to tell her he wanted an e-mail stating what she ends up finally giving him as the consensus.  Try and always protect himself in writing.

The fact I have not gained is great through this but honestly, has been the biggest time and emotional suckfest of the past 2 years since the start of his senior year.

Today's agenda:  Pick up Dad at 9:15 for Optometrist appt. Then get him lunch and drop him back off.  Round trip is 40 miles plus time for appt.

Make commitment to walk this afternoon as Carsyn has a Rugby game at 5 p.m.

Track food.

Amen.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Breakfast:
1 egg, scrambled
2/3 cup of frozen peas
89 grams of frozen broccoli
Mrs. Dash Garlic & Herbs
1/2 tbsp butter

heated peas and broccoli, then put scrambled egg into same pan - after egg is cooked I tossed together and seasoned to taste.

*Breakfast TOTALS: 	Calories:  226 	Carbs:  19 	Fat:  11 	Protein:  14 	 
*
Snack I am bringing with to eye Dr to eat in 1 1/2 hours =  fresh pineapple planks.

*Pineapple, fresh:   250 grams 	Calories:  123 	Carbs:  31 	Fat:  1 	Protein:  1*

Now I need to shower - and in 1/2 an hour.  Drink at least 40 oz of water.

Need to get this darn water back in my system!

Goal:  130 oz.

Okay guys...how was your breakfast???  I think I am going to start doing this.  Posting as I go here vs waiting the whole day - too easy to hide if I wait the whole day.  I need accountability for each meal.  NEED IT!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

And...while I am on a roll - I decided to get very real here.

I want to be under 200 by my birthday which is at the end of August.
Sparkpeople is saying it is impossible as they only want people my age to lose a max of 3.5 a week.

So then I decided to be more realistic and moved it to Dan and my trip in October.

I can achieve it if I stay on pace tracking, within the nutrition guidelines and also exercise by October 10th.

So I want to go from 260 pounds...(yes I typed that out loud and I don't give a rats a&& who can read it anymore) - to 199 by October 10th.

The last time I weighed 199 was 5 years ago and it was for one day and I sabotaged myself back to my starting weight of 254 plus 10 at the heaviest.

So I will work towards it for my birthday, 220 is what they say I can achieve by then...but honestly, if I work hard...by that day in October - I want 189.  I want to be at the lowest and have a cushy margin to feel safe away from that spot of 199.

Yes, I could easily have that if I would have been on track since the start here or last year or whenever.  But I have not.

*So this is my reality.*

Contract for myself coming up this afternoon.


----------



## tlenzendorf

Ok, ok.  I knew food posting should/would be coming... here is where I really get held accountable... So here is what I had for breakfast.  2 packets of Quaker Strawberry Oatmeal.

The day _always_ starts good


----------



## albertamommyof4

Dawn you go girl .
Hey everyone good job this week.
This week has been very enjoyable as i have been working out with wii fit and having a blast, keeping up with my water intake and now finnally eating ll my daily points or very very close to.
Have a great day


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Luvsjack - congrats on the wedding!! Sounds just perfect!

Ancestry - thank you for sharing all that info.  The arc trainer looks cool!!!  

Dawn - hang tough girl - you can handle this stuff and you are still making healthy choices.  We're here for you.  Take good care of yourself like you do for your family! 

gellybean - WAY TO GO!!!  You are doing awesome!

Moosemomma - hang in - one bad day doesn't make or break.  You wouldn't be human without one. We've all been there.  I was just there on Saturday!  Just put it away and keep moving forward.  Just keep swimming, just keep swimming...

I'm getting an unexpected afternoon off work today, so I'm going to go walking and garden a bit before the kids get home!  I have to move some Hostas to make room for the "free" hot tub we're getting next week!!


----------



## Leash

tlenzendorf said:


> Ok, ok.  I knew food posting should/would be coming... here is where I really get held accountable... So here is what I had for breakfast.  2 packets of Quaker Strawberry Oatmeal.
> 
> The day _always_ starts good



2 packets of Quaker Peaches and Cream oatmeal for me! 

Yes always start off with the healthy and then just goes down from there.


----------



## gellybean

DAWN!! You go girl!! Way to own it and put it out there and make it official. WE are so here for you! Thick and thin !! (pun intended) I'll be 31 in October. I may just have to join you on this October Mission thing! 

Hope Treyner gets that email in writing to clear all this mess up soon! 




Leash said:


> 2 packets of Quaker Peaches and Cream oatmeal for me!
> 
> Yes always start off with the healthy and then just goes down from there.



Peaches and Cream is my fave instant oatmeal too. I generally do one packet with 3 strips of turkey bacon and I add 1 tbsp of sugar. REAL sugar. I've been reading a lot about artificial sweetners lately and I'm thinking as long as I'm trying to get rid of bad things for me, might as well cut out that too. Too many people say it's bad for you.

I'm also gonna try to go organic on as many things as I can. 

I joined Jillian Michaels program for their 7 day free trial. I'm writing down as much info as I can and then cancelling. 

I like her approach and I KNOW she can make people lose weight. 

I boxed up the 6 wk body makeover. Gonna try to sell it. It's just not for me. I feel angry with myself for falling into the same ol trap again of a quick fix but I'm forgiving myself and moving on! 

Here is what I'm choosing to focus on today:
I weigh 40 lbs less than my heaviest.
I weigh 15 lbs less than when I returned from Disney in January of this year.
I can play with my kids and not be totally out of breath after 5 mins (it now takes 15 mins  )
I feel better, over all.
I don't sit there after a meal and feel waves and waves of guilt and frustration and desperation wash over me because I just did it AGAIN (stuffing myself with way too much not healthy food).
I'm noticing people that are big, maybe bigger than me maybe not. But before I only noticed skinny people and felt like I was the only person in the world that was overweight. (which is totally irrational but how I felt)


Who cares if I'm not dropping weight as fast as I wanted to. I'm still on the right path and I'm better off today than I was yesterday and so on and so forth.



Have a great day everyone!


----------



## mom2faith

gellybean said:


> Here is what I'm choosing to focus on today:
> I weigh 40 lbs less than my heaviest.
> I weigh 15 lbs less than when I returned from Disney in January of this year.
> I can play with my kids and not be totally out of breath after 5 mins (it now takes 15 mins  )
> I feel better, over all.
> I don't sit there after a meal and feel waves and waves of guilt and frustration and desperation wash over me because I just did it AGAIN (stuffing myself with way too much not healthy food).
> I'm noticing people that are big, maybe bigger than me maybe not. But before I only noticed skinny people and felt like I was the only person in the world that was overweight. (which is totally irrational but how I felt)
> 
> 
> Who cares if I'm not dropping weight as fast as I wanted to. I'm still on the right path and I'm better off today than I was yesterday and so on and so forth.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone!




WAY TO STAY FOCUSED!!  Great job!!

As for "on the right path", I really have been telling myself that it took 13 years to get here, it may take me 2 years to get back....I did not gain this weight over night and I am not going to lose it over night. 

For me Breakfast is either 1 serving of Mini-Wheats with 1% milk or 1 Packet of Maple & Brown Sugar Oatmeal with 1% milk.  Today it was mini-wheats. 

I am approaching lunch so I may as well post that too:
today it is 1 bun with Roast Beef leftover from last nights supper.  The bun is white but I did not add any butter or mayo (thank goodness the beef was not dry - LOL!!).  I also have some Lefse (which is BAD BAD BAD!!!) but only becuase I made some for my grandma for her birthday and it is SUCH a big TREAT!!! I rarely have Lefse in the house, so I am allowing myself to enjoy it. (Lefse is a potato pastry that you put butter and sugar on - you can buy some at the bakery in Norway  at Epcot, but they put cinnamon on theirs too. It is made from potatoes and flour, so not the best, but like I said a treat!)

I did not have snack today, just too busy at work, but I did have a cup of coffee with cream.  One of those things I cannot give up - LOL!!

Off to look at my calories now 

Oh, and tonight I have lane swimming again (Mon and Wed for the next 3 weeks).  I am getting better, but it is still a lot of work.  

Not looking for a quick fix, but I am looking for a plan, and now I think 6WBM is not for me (thank you Gellybean).  But has anyone tried the Fat Smash Diet??


----------



## eliz991

Congrats on the wedding luvsjack!

Still pondering the 6WBM, can't decide if I would really do it or not.  

Made my brussels sprouts last night but cut way down on the oil (like 1/2T instead of 1, I don't measure though) and it didn't come out good, they were too bitter.  So I know that for next time.

So far today:

breakfast:  1 Thomas everything bagel thins w/ 2 T lowfat cream cheese and 2.45 ounces deli turkey (around 210 calories, I have exact number somewhere)

lunch:  1 can of Chunky healthy request chicken and sausage gumbo (280 calories), and a tootsie pop (60 calories) that I haven't actually eaten yet but have allotted for.

We are having our spring party at the condo tonight which means this awesome fried chicken...I plan to eat the rest of my brussels sprouts before I go so I can limit myself to one breast and no sides....


----------



## tlenzendorf

Ok, so just returned from lunch.  My coworker took me out to Pizza Hut lunch buffet.  I know, not the best!  I had a salad, buffet pasta(small amount), 2 cheesy breadsticks(they are cut smaller, so its less than 1 of the size ones you order), one piece of chicken taco pizza(thin crust), one piece of pepperoni pizza(hand tossed), a piece of BBQ chix pizza(thin crust) and 2 diet pepsis.  I did not eat any of the end crusts.  

Wow, when I read that I think what a cow!  And that was less than what I normally eat! 

We did do good when we got back to the parking lot, we went for a walk(Thats new for us...).  0.83 miles in 15 minutes 18 seconds.


----------



## luvsJack

Hi All!   Thanks everyone for the congrats.  I am so tired today.   I guess between the being off schedule, the running all around town and the emotion of the afternoon, the day just wore me out!     Overslept this morning and didn't get in my workout, but plan to make it up this afternoon.  

So far so good today food wise;

Slim Fast shake and a Kellogg's Fiber Bar for breakfast 
Pear and a little cheese for mid-morning snack
Lean Cuisine and a salad for lunch

Drinking water and green tea.


----------



## MulanUSAF

Today's food journal so far...

Breakfast: 
-3 egg whites scrambled with scallions, roasted red pepper and mushrooms
-about 1 cup of strawberry and cantaloupe chunks mixed with 1 small container of plain Greek yogurt
-large mug of hot barley tea

Lunch:
-broiled salmon (last night's leftover) tossed with mixed greens, cucumber and grape tomatoes in a light caesar dressing
-2 Wasa light rye crispbread crackers
-large glass of iced unsweetened green tea

Snack:
-1 packet of dry roasted unsalted almonds


----------



## Stacybaeasm

I didn't do so good for lunch today.  My friend said "Let's go out.  I want a cheeseburger." And, of course, I went.  We ended up at a new to us place and I had the French Dip.  It sounded like it would be slightly better than the 1/2 pound burgers but...  Oh well, I ate it, I need to own it.  So... my food so far today:
Breakfast:
Nutrigrain Blueberry Cereal Bar
1 cup Chocolate Cheerios (no milk)

Lunch:
French Dip 
Fries

Oh, and I've managed to do about 60 oz of water so far.  I DID manage to avoid the frozen custard though.  My friend wanted dessert and we drove through a custard stand.  I ordered hers but didn't get anything for myself.  That, alone, is a big victory!


----------



## mom2faith

.


----------



## officereg

This is only my second day with the group.  I feel slightly shy posting but I figure heck why not.   I am married to an amazing man, we have one son (12) and a daughter (8months)   

Lets push back to December 2008, I found out I was pregnant, by December 2009 I weighed more then I did at 9 months pregnant.   

I knew I had to start doing something with myself.  I was getting depressed and I stopped putting makeup on and I stopped getting my hair done.  I was one hot mess.  I am an administrator at a senior retirement home.  Boy, let me tell you seniors hold nothing back, and because they are usually hard of hearing they talk really loud!  After A LOT of talk about my ever-widening backside, I decided to start my journey to better health. 

January 2010 I started eating low carb.  I thought this would be really hard because potatoes and I are best friends, well that and Mac&Cheese.  I was able to lose 17 pounds by mid February.  I started going to the gym 6 days a week and I have lost a total of 30 pounds to date.  I use the elliptical for an hour and walk for 20 minutes each morning. (Yuck 4am rolls around pretty early!)  Two days a week I go back to the gym after work and do weight training for an hour each.

I am at the stage that if I do not get a work out in I feel awful.  My goal is to lose another 70 pounds but realistically I guess I would want to see what I look like after I lose another 50 and then go form there.  It is strange but I do not want to look like a beanpole (ha I’ve never heard anything about me and beanpole in the same sentence!)

We are taking our first Disney Cruise November 2011.  I know that is 1 year 6 months and 20 days from now but I would like to reach my goal by then.  I know I will never have the body to wear a nice bikini type-bathing suite, but something without an attached skirt would be nice!


----------



## mom2faith

.


----------



## tlenzendorf

Welcome to the newbies!  Glad to meet you!

I personally don't have any goals for sodium/fat intake.  I am just starting to watch what I eat.  Making different choices than I normally do.  If I watched everything I ate I'd go crazy!  Maybe when I have revamped my diet I will start to pay attention.


----------



## tlenzendorf

Ok, so remember I said yesterday I became an ordained minister?  Well, here is the rough draft I have for my uncle's wedding.  Give me feedback PLEASE!!  Yes, its supposed to have a bit of smart alec-y-ness to it...

Welcome friends and loved ones.  We are gathered here today to witness the joining of lives and the families of Renate Lynn and Joseph Mark.  

Marriage is not something to be taken lightly.  It is a very serious and life altering course.  If any one can show just cause why they may not be lawfully joined together here today, let them speak now or forever hold their peace.  Anyone?  ANYBODY?? No one?  Sorry Renate, I tried!

Fate has brought you full circle, from kids young and in love, to right here this very day, back to where you belong,  hanging yourselves. I mean joining your lives together.  What a wonder love is.
Love is patient, 
love is kind. 
It does not envy, 
it does not boast,
it is not proud. 
It is not rude,
it is not self-seeking,
it is not easily angered, 
it keeps no record of wrongs. 
Love does not delight in evil 
but rejoices with the truth. 
It always protects,
always trusts, always hopes,
always perseveres.
Love never fails.
But where there are prophecies, 
they will cease;
where there are tongues, 
they will be stilled; 
where there is knowledge,
it will pass away

You will find days where your love and strength are tested. Your patience will fray, and your strength will waver. But remember to look to one another and know, that now as always, there remains faith, hope and love, these three wondrous gifts; but the greatest of these is love.
Tricia to Joey: 
Joseph,do you take Renate for your lawful wedded wife, to live in a state of matrimony? Will you love, honor, comfort, and cherish her from this day forward, forsaking all others, keeping only unto her for as long as you both shall live?

Joey: I do.
Will you put up with her changing moods, rub her feet when sore, help clean the house and obey her every command?

Tricia to Renate: 
Renate, do you take Joseph for your lawful wedded husband, to live in the state of matrimony? Will you love, honor, comfort, and cherish him from this day forward, forsaking all others, keeping only unto him for as long as you both shall live?

Renate: 
I do.
Tricia: Are you SURE?? This is the last chance... Ok, onward then...
Will you bring him beers, NOT have a headache every night(wink wink), pack his lunches and say please when you issue your commands?


Tricia to Joey: I, Joseph, take you Renate to be my wedded wife.  To have and to hold from this day forward, for better or worse, for richer or poorer, in sickness and in health, to love, honor and cherish, til death us do part.
Tricia to Renate: I, Renate, take you Joseph to be my wedded husband.  To have and to hold from this day forward, for better or worse, for richer or poorer, in sickness and in health, to love, honor and cherish, til death us do part.


Joseph, what token do you offer to Renate as a symbol of your commitment today?
Repeat after me: With this ring I thee wed.  Let this ring stand as a symbol of our love and commitment.

Renate, What token do you offer to Joseph as a symbol of your commitment today?
Repeat after me: With this ring I thee wed.  Let this ring stand as a symbol of our love and commitment.


May you be prepared to continue to give, forgive and experience more joy with every passing day and year.  May you be able to stand living with each other with minimal damage when things are thrown.  We hope you have loving assistance from family, the constant support of friends, and a long life with good health, lasting love, many good time drunks and more children!

Joseph and Renate, I now pronounce you husband and wife.  Joey, you may kiss your bride!


----------



## eliz991

tlenzendorf said:


> Ok, so remember I said yesterday I became an ordained minister?  Well, here is the rough draft I have for my uncle's wedding.  Give me feedback PLEASE!!  Yes, its supposed to have a bit of smart alec-y-ness to it...



I like it!  We had a wedding ceremony filled with laughter and it was awesome.  Of course, the laughter was mostly because I (inadvertently, I swear!) corrected my DH's grammar.


----------



## mom2faith

.


----------



## mom2faith

.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Your wedding ceremony is great!  Wise and funny words!


----------



## Dizneydawn

eliz991 said:


> Made my *brussels *sprouts last night



*I will respond later to you all...but I spit my water everywhere at this.

My eye is bugging me and I was rubbing it while reading so I had one half open eye and read that you made your br3asts sprout last night! 

Just wondering how you did that.  Again, read first, second and last letter and filled in the middle!!!  *

I am off to Rugby...praying no injuries one week later!

Spent my day from 9:15 - 2:30 with my Dad...getting roll up wraps for kids and Rugby at 5, soccer for Baylor at 6:30 and then home.

Determined to get walk in even if it is a few blocks.

My Dad had me stop at my all time fave pizza place and ordered a smal pizza for himself.  I refused to let him order any for me and then refused the offerings of a few pieces.

DO YOU KNOW HOW HARD IT IS WHEN YOU ARE TRAPPED IN  A CAR???

Anyway - forgot my pineapple - got home at 3:30 and ate the cut off ends from  PB&J roll-ups and waiting for whole wheat pasta to be done!!


----------



## gellybean

The wedding vows are awesome Tricia! And way to go adding a walk in after lunch!

During my first wedding *AHEM* someone laughed outloud when the preacher asked me if I was going to obey my husband. Shoulda known then it wasn't going to work!  I left that part out of the vows for my second wedding!! 

The model site is awesome Amy! (there are quite a few Amys and I'm an Aimee too. Least mines easier to tell apart in writing )  Totally played with the model's body types and weights. It really gave me an idea of how much just the first 50 lbs off is gonna make a difference!! Thanks for posting!! 

 for your victory Stacy!!! 


Jump right on in officereg!  Sounds like you're already well on your way and a cruise is an awesome motivational factor to make goal!!  Which low carb diet are you using?? Are you counting carbs or avoiding certain types? I'm always curious to hear what's working for everyone!

You guys' food journals are kicking my butt! I'm eating way more normal foods than most of you.  Still staying under cals though. I'm gonna keep tweaking and changing things here and there. I'll never be a fish and egg white person though.  Mulan! You are rockin' it girl!


Dawn!! WTG on saying no to the pizza!!!!! 

I've had way too many carbs today. Gotta even it out for the day with protein tonight. For my fat carb sodium levels, I use livestrong's daily plate but I really think the fiber and protein are too low. Jillian's site said for my body type (here we go again) I need 40% carbs, 30% fat, 30% protein. So I'm trying to look at that too. 


Does anyone watch Ruby??? Just curious. Her psychologist had her change 5 things in her life. Could be food, exercise, home life situations, etc. She hit a plateau weight loss wise and that was her assignment. It was very interesting and it worked too. 10 lbs in one week. And the things she changed were some biggies but some not so big. She worked out outside for a change, got rid of her oversized big person chair, gave up diet soda, started taking the stairs instead of elevators, and put temporary mirrors up all over her house and odd heights and angles to show her what her body looked like all over, at all times.  I thought it was intersesting!!


----------



## eliz991

Dizneydawn said:


> *I will respond later to you all...but I spit my water everywhere at this.
> 
> My eye is bugging me and I was rubbing it while reading so I had one half open eye and read that you made your br3asts sprout last night!
> 
> Just wondering how you did that.  Again, read first, second and last letter and filled in the middle!!!  *
> 
> I am off to Rugby...praying no injuries one week later!
> 
> Spent my day from 9:15 - 2:30 with my Dad...getting roll up wraps for kids and Rugby at 5, soccer for Baylor at 6:30 and then home.
> 
> Determined to get walk in even if it is a few blocks.
> 
> My Dad had me stop at my all time fave pizza place and ordered a smal pizza for himself.  I refused to let him order any for me and then refused the offerings of a few pieces.
> 
> DO YOU KNOW HOW HARD IT IS WHEN YOU ARE TRAPPED IN  A CAR???
> 
> Anyway - forgot my pineapple - got home at 3:30 and ate the cut off ends from  PB&J roll-ups and waiting for whole wheat pasta to be done!!



  I am a woman of many talents but I don't think I could do that!

Edited because I forgot to say ~ WTG on the pizza!!!!!  That is SO HARD and you did SO GOOD!

Ate 5 pretzels this afternoon that weren't on today's plan but wrote down the calories so that's okay, but I need to stop doing that! 

Then I had an apple and a yogurt...going for a walk outside after work and then to the party tonight.  I'll let you all know how I do!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Eliz991 - you can do it!!! I have great faith in your willpower tonight.  Have fun at the party, enjoy a piece of chicken, and just relax with people!

Dawn - way to go on the pizza.  That's one of the foods I can almost never say no to.

Tricia - the wedding ceremony is great.  IF I ever get married, I"m having you do the service - in DISNEY!!!!  That's one promise I made to myself.  However, I'm 39 and no man in sight so I think it's probably not going to happen.

I finished tracking my food for today.  Here is the rest of my food:

Afternoon snack - Clif Kid's Chocolate chip bar.  (Side note - have you guys tried these?  They are all organic, not bad for calories and fat, and taste like yummy dessert.  I use the chocolate chip bar, brownie bar, and peanut butter bar.  I get them at TArget).

Dinner - Knorr Creamy Chicken Noodles

Evening Snack - jello fat free dark chocolate pudding.

Somehow, I still managed to come in on calorie point today so I'm happy.

I have a question - how do you guys find the time to work out for more than an hour a day?  I'm lucky to squeeze in a half hour and as the season starts, I'm going to be skipping lunch to even get THAT much in.  Plus - all of you have kids and husbands and THEIR activities which I don't have.  I'm in awe of your time management and want to steal the secret.


----------



## officereg

_



			"I have a question - how do you guys find the time to work out for more than an hour a day?  I'm lucky to squeeze in a half hour and as the season starts, I'm going to be skipping lunch to even get THAT much in.  Plus - all of you have kids and husbands and THEIR activities which I don't have.  I'm in awe of your time management and want to steal the secret."
		
Click to expand...

_


I get up at 4am to go to the gym.  That way I can get my workout in and not be away from my family (because of course at that time of the day, everyone in their right mind is still sleeping) I go twice a week after work, but I work until 5 at night and my baby goes to bed around 7:30, I would feel to guilty going after work everyday.


----------



## tlenzendorf

Ok, I did good at dinner!  I had 2 chicken fajitas(small shells) and a half a bag of the microwavable Uncle Ben's Chicken Flavored Wild Rice.

Brent and I went for a walk before dinner.  2.5 miles in 40 minutes!  

And thanks everybody for reading the wedding.  I am glad you like it!  I am open to suggestions for change.  Like one of my coworkers said something about honoring people who have passed.  Renate's mom passed away 4/16/2009, so I want to say something, but I don't know what or when to say it?


----------



## Moosemomma

Thank you all for the encouragement, I really appreciate it.  I think part of the problem is I was light on protein yesterday.  Add a planned "naughty lunch" of ice cream with my parents and kids to celebrate DD and I donating our hair to Pantene's Beautiful Lengths and no walk and it was a recipe for disaster!  Today has been a bit better and I did get out for an hour walk tonight (just under 3 miles) but it's still a slippery slope for me being home on school vacation with the kids.

Breakfast today was my usual fat free plain yogurt, frozen blueberries, Fiber One, Kashi GoLean cereal and coffee w/ skim milk.

Lunch was an Arnold's Sandwhich Thin, Hillshire Farm lean turkey, 2% cheese slice and WW Cheddar Twists

Snack was a small brownie and a WW Chocolate Pretzel Mini Bar

Dinner I ended up eating a very small serving of sheppards pie with the kids before my walk.

I'm still hungry now so I'm going to have some more veggies to fill me up for the night.

Dawn, WTG on resisting the pizza!  Good luck getting everything sorted out with school for your son.

And thank you to whoever it was (can't remember now!) who posted the virtual model site.  I had actually registered for that 2 years ago and forgotten about it.

Onward & Downward!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Hey guys - you're doing great!

Tricia - in the ceremony, I think you could make mention near the beginning of the ceremony and say something maybe right after you welcome the guests - maybe "we also remember those who are not with us in person today, but are with us in our hearts"  We had something like that printed in our wedding program with a reference to a special bouquet of flowers on the altar.

Here's what I ate today.  I don't count calories or measure food or any of that, just try to keep track of what I eat.  If this doesn't go well, I'll start doing more of that.
Breakfast - one mini bagel with light cream cheese
One large light white Hazelnut mocha at Caribou!!!! YIKES!  I don't even want to know how many calories!  Actually it didn't really agree with me to drink such a large drink - but I had a coupon.  I had an upset stomach all afternoon.
Lunch - celery, carrots and hummus, pita chips.
Snack - cranberry nut crunch trail mix (a few handfuls)
Dinner - Penne alla Vodka with Chicken (from Schwans)  Probably too big of a serving.
Drank water the rest of the day - need more!
Hoping being on here while I watch Idol will keep me from the kitchen too!!  

Was it you Stacy who said you're 39 with no marriage in sight?  If so - I have a single brother!!  He's really nice and smart and has a job and house!

I don't find a lot of time to exercise either.  That's why I try to walk during lunch as much as I can.  I generally have a good hour or more to kill during lunch even though officially it's a half hour unpaid lunch. 
I work in the court system for a judge and we usually end morning court at noon and don't start until 1:30 so while technically I only have half an hour, it's generally allowed to be away from my desk for more than that.  So I eat something small before I go walk, take 30 -40 minutes walk and then eat the rest of my lunch after.  Some days don't work out, or maybe it's only 20 minutes walking, but better than nothing.
My evenings at least three nights are busy with kid activities.  The other evenings I try to walk the dog, or do yard work.  I have Fridays off, so I usually can get on the Wii fit then as well as sometimes on the weekends.  I refuse to get up early - just don't function well before 6 a.m. and I don't belong to a gym, so that's what I do.

There you have it.

Oh - Dawn - YOU ROCK!! turning down pizza is a HUGE acheivement!!!


----------



## albertamommyof4

tlenzendorf said:


> Ok, I did good at dinner!  I had 2 chicken fajitas(small shells) and a half a bag of the microwavable Uncle Ben's Chicken Flavored Wild Rice.
> 
> Brent and I went for a walk before dinner.  2.5 miles in 40 minutes!
> 
> And thanks everybody for reading the wedding.  I am glad you like it!  I am open to suggestions for change.  Like one of my coworkers said something about honoring people who have passed.  Renate's mom passed away 4/16/2009, so I want to say something, but I don't know what or when to say it?



i love how you want to honor people who passed( i havent read your plans yet so sorry if already mentioned) 1 way i have seen is at the ceremony leave open chairs and those represent who passed and put a rose on the chair ( sometimes the misister will say something also to do with it) also could light candles for there presence. just a couple ideas.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Morning - need to take the garbage out and then will read and respond.

Today's breakfast:

Breakfast:
Egg, fresh, 1 large 	(scrambled)
Cabbage, fresh, 130 grams 	
Onions, raw, 30 grams 	
Louis Rich Turkey Bacon (2 slices)
Breakfast TOTALS: Calories 	192	Carbs 11	Fat 10	Protein 13 	

Seasoned with Mrs. Dash Garlic & Herbs!   Very Filling...fried bacon then cabbage and egg - breakfast stir-fry....


----------



## tlenzendorf

Morning everybody! 
Thanks for the suggestions!  I like the idea of leaving a chair open with a rose or other flower on it.  I'm not sure if they're going to have chairs, but I will tell them.  And I really liked the idea of taking a second to remember those who are not with us in person today, but are with us in our hearts.  I'll have to say it as they are having a very simple backyard ceremony, but I love the idea.

My breakfast today: 2 packets of Quaker Instant Strawberry Oatmeal.


----------



## Dizneydawn

albertamommyof4 said:


> This week has been very enjoyable as i have been working out with wii fit and having a blast,


What do you do on it?


Mndisneygirl said:


> I'm getting an unexpected afternoon off work today, so I'm going to go walking and garden a bit before the kids get home!


Off topic but I am thinking of putting a garden in this weekend.  Tomatoes, lettuce, onions, peppers and pumpkin...is it too late up here?  I had a massive garden 2 years in a row in 2002 and 2003 and then have had no time but could this summer.  I was just going to call some seed places and ask but will ask you too.  I did learn not to plat 20 tomato plants!!! 


Leash said:


> 2 packets of Quaker Peaches and Cream oatmeal for me!
> The only oatmeal I enjoy is brown sugar and maple...is that much worse vs the fruit kind?
> Yes always start off with the healthy and then just goes down from there.


I agree with that one...8-10 p.m. is a killer for me!


gellybean said:


> I feel angry with myself for falling into the same ol trap again of a quick fix but I'm forgiving myself and moving on!
> Don't feel bad you want a better you ever!!!
> 
> Who cares if I'm not dropping weight as fast as I wanted to. I'm still on the right path and I'm better off today than I was yesterday and so on and so forth.
> Great mental place to be at honey!!!





mom2faith said:


> WAY TO STAY FOCUSED!!  Great job!!
> 
> For me Breakfast is either 1 serving of Mini-Wheats with 1% milk or 1 Packet of Maple & Brown Sugar Oatmeal with 1% milk.  Today it was mini-wheats.
> One thing I have learned is if I do not have protein for breakfast...I am starving throughout the day...do you find this?
> I also have some Lefse (which is BAD BAD BAD!!!) but only becuase I made some for my grandma for her birthday and it is SUCH a big TREAT!!! I rarely have Lefse in the house, so I am allowing myself to enjoy it. Love Lefse...have never made it and that is probably a good thing...Swedish Grandma's favorite!!





tlenzendorf said:


> Ok, so just returned from lunch.  My coworker took me out to Pizza Hut lunch buffet.
> Wow, when I read that I think what a cow!  And that was less than what I normally eat!
> Please never think of yourself like that.  YOu did better than before...have you looked up the calories yet?  Eating out for me was curbed very fast by looking at the calories.  Even if it was after... I never made the same mistakes twice...Just new ones!!





luvsJack said:


> Drinking water and green tea.


I have never liked tea and just last year after the Tea Luncheon at GF, fell in love with non sweetened fruit tea.  Reg tea tastes like what I imagine wrung out sock water tasting like and have never liked it.  My Dad would make "SUN" tea all the time in the summer here.  Is green tea similar to that?


Stacybaeasm said:


> Oh, and I've managed to do about 60 oz of water so far.  I DID manage to avoid the frozen custard though.  My friend wanted dessert and we drove through a custard stand.  I ordered hers but didn't get anything for myself.  That, alone, is a big victory!


Yeah Stacy!!!  Keep that water pumping in!!!


mom2faith said:


> I went out at lunch and my co-worker wanted a Gingersnap Cookie from our favorite bakery.  I got him one, but did not get myself one


My favorite cookies in the world are gingersnap ones!!!


officereg said:


> I knew I had to start doing something with myself.  I was getting depressed and I stopped putting makeup on and I stopped getting my hair done.  I was one hot mess.  I am an administrator at a senior retirement home.  Boy, let me tell you seniors hold nothing back, and because they are usually hard of hearing they talk really loud!  After A LOT of talk about my ever-widening backside, I decided to start my journey to better health.
> That made my morning!!!  Older people are like kids...sometimes so honest ya want to put them to bed early!!   Such a cute story!!!
> I know I will never have the body to wear a nice bikini type-bathing suite, but something without an attached skirt would be nice!


Have you looked online for your ideal suit style?  Print one up and use it for motivation!!!


mom2faith said:


> We are heading back to the world in 2012, and I swear this time I will *not *be Pooh sized!  The trips seem so far away, but it is nice to have a goal isn't it??
> I have had far trips and close ones and still blown my goal...congrats for getting your head around the better you and you can do it!!!
> but I was wondering what everyone uses for "goals" for Sodium and Fat intake.  I am not sure where I should be for those two areas.


Many of us use one or another websites that break down for you based in weight, age and goal weight, your individual plan.

I use SparkPeople.com

It breaks down my Calories, fat, carbs etc... and I can enter my food throughout the day to keep track of how much left I have.
I can have 33-57 grams of fat per day at 260 pounds, 5'5 and 38 years old for example.


tlenzendorf said:


> Ok, so remember I said yesterday I became an ordained minister?  Well, here is the rough draft I have for my uncle's wedding.  Give me feedback PLEASE!!  Yes, its supposed to have a bit of smart alec-y-ness to it...


What was the brides Mom like?  Was she funny or more serious?


eliz991 said:


> Of course, the laughter was mostly because I (inadvertently, I swear!) corrected my DH's grammar.


Gotta tell us more!!


mom2faith said:


> Found a fun site that lets you see yourself (as a cartoon) and try on clothes
> I am going to try that for me today!!!  Like your outfit!!!





gellybean said:


> During my first wedding *AHEM* someone laughed outloud when the preacher asked me if I was going to obey my husband. Shoulda known then it wasn't going to work! You crack me up!!
> 
> 
> Does anyone watch Ruby??? Just curious. Her psychologist had her change 5 things in her life. Could be food, exercise, home life situations, etc. She hit a plateau weight loss wise and that was her assignment. It was very interesting and it worked too. 10 lbs in one week. And the things she changed were some biggies but some not so big. She worked out outside for a change, got rid of her oversized big person chair, gave up diet soda, started taking the stairs instead of elevators, and put temporary mirrors up all over her house and odd heights and angles to show her what her body looked like all over, at all times.  I thought it was intersesting!!


Love those ideas!!!  The mirrors might get you strange looks if they were in the bedroom though!  Or more accurately I would never go to bed again without a snowsuit on! 


eliz991 said:


> Ate 5 pretzels this afternoon that weren't on today's plan but wrote down the calories so that's okay, but I need to stop doing that!
> It is easy for me to splurge a bit when I know I have been really good and have a few calories left to indulge in...then I go over!





officereg said:


> I get up at 4am to go to the gym.


You are my hero!!! 


Moosemomma said:


> Lunch was an Arnold's Sandwhich Thin, Hillshire Farm lean turkey, 2% cheese slice and WW Cheddar Twists  Love sanwhich thins...Walmart has them in the deli under their market brand..I think they taste better!!!





Mndisneygirl said:


> Hey guys - you're doing great!
> 
> 
> 
> Dinner - Penne alla Vodka with Chicken (from Schwans)  Probably too big of a serving.  I have a great Vodka Sauce recipe if you want it!!!  My fave!
> 
> Was it you Stacy who said you're 39 with no marriage in sight?  If so - I have a single brother!!  He's really nice and smart and has a job and house!
> I smell a Date!!!
> 
> Oh - Dawn - YOU ROCK!! turning down pizza is a HUGE acheivement!!!


It was...CARBONE's!!!! 


albertamommyof4 said:


> also could light candles for there presence.


You could put a candle in a bowl that contained sand dyed to the shade of her birthstone color!!


----------



## tlenzendorf

I also like the maple and brown sugar oatmeal.  I really don't know if the nutritional content is better than the fruit kind or not?  I don't really pay attention.  I just know that its better than a bagel or sugared cereal like I used to eat.

I like the idea of the candle in the colored sand.  I don't really know anything about the bride's mom other than she died last year on my birthday.  My uncle is 14 or 15 years older than me and his fiance is 11 or 12 years older than me.  I really like the bride, we've talked on the phone and emailed a lot.  I've only actually met her twice.  She wanted me to email her the wedding, which I did, minus the funny parts hahaha!


----------



## Dizneydawn

tlenzendorf said:


> I like the idea of the candle in the colored sand.  I don't really know anything about the bride's mom other than she died last year on my birthday.  My uncle is 14 or 15 years older than me and his fiance is 11 or 12 years older than me.  I really like the bride, we've talked on the phone and emailed a lot.  I've only actually met her twice.  She wanted me to email her the wedding, which I did, minus the funny parts hahaha!



I would absolutely ask her if she wants you to interject humor at your discretion.  Since you don't know her very well and all the last thing you want is to do something fun and light if she wants it to be serious.  Maybe even ask her again on the day of the wedding.

She may think fun is fine now but after emotions, possible wedding stress and the reality her Mom will not be there sets in, she might feel different.


I like it a lot but each person is so different.


----------



## mom2faith

So yesterday did not end so well.  Darn that first day of food journalling is always a kicker isn't it?  You think you are do OK, not great, but OK and then the total hits you! BAM!  My Fitness Pal just told me that if everyday was like yesterday I would gain 5.5 lbs in 5 weeks!!  HOLY REALITY BATMAN!!!

So, today is a new day and I am going to forget about yesterday....it is a new start. 


Dawn - you asked about protein in the morning.  I have tried various breakfasts over the years and I find a hearty whole grain breakfast is what fills me up the most - oatmeal or mini-wheats.  But, may protein is not a bad idea to try again.  You never know!

I also did not get swimming last night as I had to work a little late so it got bumped.  So tonight it will be an extra long walk with the family!  

I am alost done the First Cleanse, and I have to tell you ladies, it did not have the results I was hoping for.  I have not lost any weight and I am very bloated and gassy.  It is supposed to be a gentle cleanse, but it is almost too gentle and I have very little results.  And the gas!!  WOW!!  I am going to finish it, because part of my problem is I never finish what i start, but I would not advise it. DH bought one too and is still going to try it, so I aminterested in seeing what his results are. (He will prbably lose 20 lbs or somethign ridiculous - that is how it always is with us.  We do the same things and I stay the same and he loses a huge amount!)

Talk to you all soon!

Amy


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Mndisneygirl said:


> Was it you Stacy who said you're 39 with no marriage in sight?  If so - I have a single brother!!  He's really nice and smart and has a job and house!



Yep.  It was me.  Your brother sounds like a catch!  Does he live in MN too?  If so, maybe I'll have to stop by and visit him the next time I am home to see my parents.  I don't mind being fixed up.  The question is - how does your brother feel about someone who is knocking on the door of 40, could stand to lose some SERIOUS weight, and who works entirely too much?  Oh, but I'm funny if that counts.

Dawn, you resisted CARBONNE pizza??!!  That gets even higher kudos.  Ok, now I"m hungry for pizza.  Luckily, my stomach is killing me again.  I am more than halfway through the masximum amount of medicine the doctor gave me and decided to try going without to see what was what.  I made it almost a week before the pain got bad again.  This is not good.  If the other half of the medicine doesn't make it stop, I have to be scoped.  I was really hoping that the new eating along with exercising was going to make a difference, but not so far.  I guess we'll see what 2 more months will bring.


----------



## tlenzendorf

Dizneydawn said:


> I would absolutely ask her if she wants you to interject humor at your discretion.  Since you don't know her very well and all the last thing you want is to do something fun and light if she wants it to be serious.  Maybe even ask her again on the day of the wedding.
> 
> She may think fun is fine now but after emotions, possible wedding stress and the reality her Mom will not be there sets in, she might feel different.
> 
> 
> I like it a lot but each person is so different.



Thanks for the suggestion.  We had a long chat at Easter about it.  I probably should have said it a little different than I don't her very well.  I haven't met that many times.  It's different I guess, you know how you can know someone that you've only met a couple times, but by talking on the phone and email you know them really well?  Thats how I should have said it.  Their wedding is very small, there are going to be 12 of us altogether.  They did say that humor is ok.  If you met my uncle you'd understand, you'd have to be humerous to marry him! 

I am glad you like it


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Dawn  - it is not too late to start a garden.  I would guess that you probably should have started some indoor tomatoes from seed by now, but I usually just buy small plants and put them in the ground around mother's day.  That's when it's usually safe from frosts to put things out overnight.  I have done tomatoes and peppers (the red and yellow are so expensive) but the peppers didn't yield much. Grape or cherry tomatoes - you don't need many plants to get a LOT!  Pumpkins need space to spread as do cucumbers or zucchini.  Lettuce and onions are pretty easy.

I find I do better with protein for breakfast although I often don't do it.  That and higher fiber helps too.  Today I had a SmartOnes English muffin sandwich (like an egg mcmuffin) and it had 210 calories and 6g of fat.

Stacy - come on up!! He recently dated a 40 yr old woman who was a bit bigger, short and super smart (getting a phd) and busy too.  Don't know what happened as to why they broke up, he's not very forthcoming with details unless pressed, so I didn't press.  He's a good guy.  Sick thing is, he got the fast metabolism.  Dude couldn't gain weight if he wanted.  Unlike me.  Grrr.  I also got the hairy gene.  I blame dad.  Mom barely shaves her legs and you can't tell.  Okay, that's probably TMI.

Did 25 min on wii fit and then played a little bit of basketball on Wii sports resort.  That actually gets my body pumping a bit!  Going to take a nice long walk with the dog today! And go to the grocery store for more fruit and healthy foods!!!

Make it a great day everyone!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

mom2faith said:


> So yesterday did not end so well.  Darn that first day of food journalling is always a kicker isn't it?  You think you are do OK, not great, but OK and then the total hits you! BAM!  My Fitness Pal just told me that if everyday was like yesterday I would gain 5.5 lbs in 5 weeks!!  HOLY REALITY BATMAN!!!
> I di dgreat yesterday until I knew I had almost 400 calories left and then...went over by about 500!  STUPID STUPID STUPID!!!
> 
> Dawn - you asked about protein in the morning.  I have tried various breakfasts over the years and I find a hearty whole grain breakfast is what fills me up the most - oatmeal or mini-wheats.  But, may protein is not a bad idea to try again.  You never know!
> Maybe try a piece of turkey bacon with it on the side...
> * And the gas!!  WOW!! *This should be the title to a TR if yu ever write one!!!





Stacybaeasm said:


> Oh, but I'm funny if that counts.
> Counts more than anything else!!!
> Dawn, you resisted CARBONNE pizza??!!  Pepperoni and green olive...my fave of all time!!!  When he knew I would not eat it he had them add mushrooms too so it saved me from a lot of mental torture.  That fabulous sauce smell though...ugh!  I could have licked the air!!!    I made it almost a week before the pain got bad again.  This is not good.  What is it that they have siad it is called and what can the prognosis be besides no stress and lying on the beach is the best Rx?





tlenzendorf said:


> They did say that humor is ok.  If you met my uncle you'd understand, you'd have to be humerous to marry him!
> 
> I am glad you like it



If she is all good - then I would throw in if he does not treat her well - he will have an angel named Mom that will haunt his every move! 

I totally get how you can know someone without meeting them btw!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

OH I LOVE pepperoni and green olive!!! But I'm thirsty for days after I eat it!!!

Stacy - humor goes a LOOOONG way around here.  Maybe it's because you need a lot of it to deal with my parents! HA!


----------



## albertamommyof4

Dawn- with the wii fit plus in the original fit there is catogories for yoga, balnance, aerobics, strength, think i am missing one lol. anyways the aerobics has hula hoop, then hula hoop advanced which is longer, has step, and then a free step, has boxing, has run and free run, the balance is games using your balance, just went into that yesterday so haven't tried much.
Haven't tried yoga and only 1 thing of strength, the strength has different exercises to streghthen your body like for abs etc.
The fit plus part has games, one of them is snowball fight and is fun, another is you have to hit these bubbles tht have numbers on them to do adding( with your hips and bum lol .
It looks like you get to open more advanced stuff up like with the running after a bit i was able to open up the longer distance.
Loads of fun and i feel that i can keeep up to it and not want to quite like a lot of stuff as it down't feel like actual exersize, even though you can sweat with it and be sore with it lol.

Hey everyone i have been staying OP so that has been good, i have weigh in tomorrow so hoping it shows my work( i don't usually exercise lol, ) I am feeling good lately so that is good.
Hope everyones weekend is awsome, mine is super busy but hoping to stay OP


----------



## tlenzendorf

Time for a banana!


----------



## Dizneydawn

tlenzendorf said:


> Time for a banana!



Sounds like a come on!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Ok, here is the lunchtime update...

Breakfast: 2 packs of Quaker Instant Strawberry Oatmeal

Snack: 1 banana

Lunch: 1 Activia Cherry yogurt, 1 Chicken Lasagna Lean Cuisine, 1 sandwich baggie of Sea Salt and Vinegar chips.  

Then I walked around the BIG block at lunch, 1.41 miles in 25 minutes!

Not too bad so far!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Dizneydawn said:


> Sounds like a come on!



Would you like a banana with that?


----------



## luvsJack

After being so tired yesterday, it was a confusing, too full day!  Dd started tutoring for math and softball practice the same day. Had to pick her up 15 minutes after I left work from tutoring and had 15 minutes from there to get to practice.  Then had to leave practice and run to the store to pick up some things for Saturday and things she needs for softball.   WHEW!  Ended up with a fast food supper and was too tired to think about whether it was good or bad.  But, I stopped by to see my dgd and shared my hamburger with her--so she got a few of my calories.  

I have told dd, we have got to think this through and get ourselves a bit better organized on having supper and getting everything done!  It will be a bit easier when we get through the reception on Saturday.  



Dawn, you asked about green tea.  I buy Lipton Diet Green Tea in 16 oz bottles.  It is flavored with citrus and really good.  Its supposed to help with weight loss, but I am really not too sure about that.  My reason for drinking it is that, being a southerner, I LOVE sweet tea, especially with meals.  Drinking the green tea keeps me from wanting that sweet tea to drink.


----------



## gellybean

Holy multiple posts Batman!!

I take a nap with my DS2 this morning to find y'all've added nearly 2 more pages!!!  I love having pages to read!!!

You go ladies!

I'm heading out of town tomorrow.... but I'll be checking in on my phone and maybe posting baby posts. Did get to the gym last night and hubby made a fabulous dinner of grilled chicken, grilled zucchini, grilled pinapple, and I sauteed some mushrooms in a little bit of EVOO to go on top of the chicken. 

It was YUMMY! 

We didn't intentionally leave out a starch but I didn't miss it at all.


For dessert, I bought the little individual sized ice creams that BlueBell puts out. Like 1/2 cup size? 

I ate one of those with a baby spoon.  It was great! I felt like I was getting more because of the little bitty bites and I totally didn't want to go back and get anything else. I was done eating by 9:30 and didn't turn in til midnight so plenty of time before I laid down.

This morning I had a mini sausage and biscuit, frozen at 7:00am. 150 cals, 10 g fat, etc.

Then for lunch (which is breakfast again for me usually b/c I go back to bed with DS2 most mornings) I had 1 packet peaches and cream oatmeal with 3 slices of center cut bacon. I compared the stats of central cut to regular turkey and it's the SAME if not less fat and sodium. It is less calories!!  I like turkey bacon but I like the real things sometimes too. So center cut is the way to get real bacon sometimes. And yes I checked the cholesterol levels too, the same. Check it out next time you're in the store if you miss bacon.

And if I'm being totally blind to something obvious about turkey being better, let me know please! 


I also find I need protein in the mornings to stay full longer. My nutritionist explained it to me, as far as sugar levels go, and sugar levels directly affect insulin levels which directly affect whether your body is in fat burning mode or not, that protein takes twice as long to break down as carbs do. So if you're eating every 2.5 - 3 hours and you eat carbs and protein every meal, your body is gonna process the carbs first, and burn them completely because it knows it has to work on the protein next. If you just eat carbs, sometimes your body will stop half way through burning the carbs, thinking it's done. 
If it has protein to work on next, it continues metabolizing. Then because protein takes twice as long, your body has to keep metabolizing longer. In most cases there's very little down time for your metabolism because by the time it's done burning off the protein, ideally you will have fed it again and it has something to work on again. Thus increasing your metabolism!! 


Have a great day everyone! I'll be checking in throughout the day while I'm packing!!


----------



## eliz991

Dawn:  The minister said something like "Anthony, will you blah blah blah" and Tony said, "I do."  And then he said, "Elizabeth, will you blah blah blah" and I said, "I will."  Except apparently I said it more like, "I WILL." So everyone thought I was correcting him.  Then we both started laughing so hard that on the next question, when the minister said "do you blah blah blah" we both said "I will..." so we got married and I never said, "I do!"

Here is a picture:






You can kind of see my mom in the front row laughing too!



Stacybaeasm said:


> Eliz991 - you can do it!!! I have great faith in your willpower tonight.  Have fun at the party, enjoy a piece of chicken, and just relax with people!



Thank you!  I didn't follow the plan, but ended up only 300 over for the day so that was okay - I was still 1000 over on my burn compared to my food.  I went for an hour walk, which got me home too late to snack on the veggies, so we went straight to the party. I had a breast and a drumstick, no skin on either, and a little coleslaw, no beans, gravy, or mashed potatoes.  Had two bites of cobbler.  Turned my husband down when he offered to get us a bottle of wine (most people bring drinks out to the party).  My downfall was the rolls, I forgot this place has the best homemade rolls and I ate two (one plain, one with butter and honey).

We didn't stay long -the thing is (and it kills DH who is a social butterfly) I HATE parties.  I get all nervous and insecure and just want to sit in a corner and eat, drink, or smoke.  Don't smoke any more (well, rarely), didn't have drinks, and didn't want to pig out....so we left kind of early.

I don't normally work out for more than an hour, some days like you I can't even do a whole hour (or to be honest I just don't feel like it!)



officereg said:


> I get up at 4am to go to the gym.  That way I can get my workout in and not be away from my family (because of course at that time of the day, everyone in their right mind is still sleeping) I go twice a week after work, but I work until 5 at night and my baby goes to bed around 7:30, I would feel to guilty going after work everyday.



    I am doing good to get up on time for work!  I went about 9 months getting up at 5:30 for 6 am spin but fell out of the habit and can't get back in. 



Mndisneygirl said:


> I work in the court system for a judge and we usually end morning court at noon and don't start until 1:30 so while technically I only have half an hour, it's generally allowed to be away from my desk for more than that.  So I eat something small before I go walk, take 30 -40 minutes walk and then eat the rest of my lunch after.  Some days don't work out, or maybe it's only 20 minutes walking, but better than nothing.



Are you a court reporter, administrator or bailiff or something else?  Yes being nosy...I am a staff attorney for a state court of appeals. 



Dizneydawn said:


> Morning - need to take the garbage out and then will read and respond.
> 
> Today's breakfast:
> 
> Breakfast:
> Egg, fresh, 1 large 	(scrambled)
> Cabbage, fresh, 130 grams
> Onions, raw, 30 grams
> Louis Rich Turkey Bacon (2 slices)
> Breakfast TOTALS: Calories 	192	Carbs 11	Fat 10	Protein 13
> 
> Seasoned with Mrs. Dash Garlic & Herbs!   Very Filling...fried bacon then cabbage and egg - breakfast stir-fry....



Okay I have bought fresh cabbage once in my life and that was for WW cabbage soup...never would have thought to fry any....does it smell?  What does it taste like?

Lefse...I have heard of this but never had it (obviously not a southern thing) - adding to list of things I've never tried and don't need to know what I'm missing! 

Food so far today:

Thomas bagel thin with lowfat cream cheese, 1.3 oz turkey, 1.15 oz ham = 233 calories

WW smart ones ziti marinara and one pretzel = 343 calories

afternoon snack yogurt and banana = 165 calories

don't know what dinner is yet, trying to convince myself to go to jazzercise...one of those days when I don't feel like it, my neck and feet and knees hurt!


----------



## eliz991

gellybean said:


> Did get to the gym last night and hubby made a fabulous dinner of grilled chicken, grilled zucchini, grilled pinapple, and I sauteed some mushrooms in a little bit of EVOO to go on top of the chicken.  YUMMO!
> 
> 
> For dessert, I bought the little individual sized ice creams that BlueBell puts out. Like 1/2 cup size?
> 
> I ate one of those with a baby spoon.  It was great! I felt like I was getting more because of the little bitty bites and I totally didn't want to go back and get anything else.
> 
> Those are in the freezer at work today to go with the birthday celebration this afternoon...I LOVE cake like, well, like a fat kid loves cake but I'm thinking calorie wise the little ice cream would be better.
> 
> I also find I need protein in the mornings to stay full longer. If it has protein to work on next, it continues metabolizing. Then because protein takes twice as long, your body has to keep metabolizing longer. In most cases there's very little down time for your metabolism because by the time it's done burning off the protein, ideally you will have fed it again and it has something to work on again. Thus increasing your metabolism!!  I have to have protein in the morning too - if I don't feel like an egg I'll have lunch meat!
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone! I'll be checking in throughout the day while I'm packing!!



Hope you have a great trip!  Where are you going?


----------



## gellybean

Quick FYI:

3 slices of Center Cut Pork Bacon 70 cals, 4 g fat, 15 mg cholesterol, 270 mg sodium, 0 carbs, 0 sugar, 0 fiber, 7 g protein

3 slices of Louis Rich Turkey Bacon 105 cals, 7.5 g fat, 45 mg cholesterol, 540mg sodium,  0 carbs, 0 sugar, 0 fiber, 6 g protein






Who knew!


----------



## gellybean

eliz991 said:


> Dawn:  The minister said something like "Anthony, will you blah blah blah" and Tony said, "I do."  And then he said, "Elizabeth, will you blah blah blah" and I said, "I will."  Except apparently I said it more like, "I WILL." So everyone thought I was correcting him.  Then we both started laughing so hard that on the next question, when the minister said "do you blah blah blah" we both said "I will..." so we got married and I never said, "I do!"
> 
> Here is a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I frickin' love your dress!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG! Why oh why couldn't I have found that dress when I got married? EITHER TIME !  Now it's my turn to be nosy.... did you have to buy a plus size dress?? If that's a plus size wedding dress I'm seriously kicking myself for not shopping around more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I didn't follow the plan, but ended up only 300 over for the day so that was okay - I was still 1000 over on my burn compared to my food.  I went for an hour walk, which got me home too late to snack on the veggies, so we went straight to the party. I had a breast and a drumstick, no skin on either, and a little coleslaw, no beans, gravy, or mashed potatoes.  Had two bites of cobbler.  Turned my husband down when he offered to get us a bottle of wine (most people bring drinks out to the party).  My downfall was the rolls, I forgot this place has the best homemade rolls and I ate two (one plain, one with butter and honey).
> 
> 
> WAY to go on turning down all those yummies and the wine! The rolls would have been my downfall too. I LOVE bread!
> 
> We didn't stay long -the thing is (and it kills DH who is a social butterfly) I HATE parties.  I get all nervous and insecure and just want to sit in a corner and eat, drink, or smoke.  Don't smoke any more (well, rarely), didn't have drinks, and didn't want to pig out....so we left kind of early.
> 
> 
> Hubby and I are the opposite. I'm the social butterfly and he sits and plays on his cell phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing good to get up on time for work!  I went about 9 months getting up at 5:30 for 6 am spin but fell out of the habit and can't get back in.
> 
> Did you like spin??? What was your level of fitness when you started it? I think I'd like it but am scared I'm still too out of shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lefse...I have heard of this but never had it (obviously not a southern thing) - adding to list of things I've never tried and don't need to know what I'm missing!
> 
> I totally have one of those lists!! I keep watching the Best Thing I Ever Ate on Food Network and torturing myself. All these yummy foods I've never had that I know I never need to eat for fear of just adding another craving onto the list of CAN'T HAVES!





eliz991 said:


> Hope you have a great trip!  Where are you going?



I'm heading to my parents in the hill country (where I was raised and graduated HS). My parents adopted my beagle/dachshund mix puppy from me. They have 10 acres and he's soooooooooooo much happier there than he was here in a little bitty suburban cookie cutter yard.  Since they were awesome enough to take him from me, which is ideal cus at least I still get to see him, I get to dog sit occasionally when they go out of town.  And housesit by default. So nothing special. Just the boys and I heading to my parents house for a lazy weekend in the hill country. The flowers are GORGEOUS this year, so we'll probably go on some walks and get some pictures!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Cahill (aldi) ground turkey, 4 oz  	
Onions, raw, 70 grams 	
Peanuts, all types, dry-roasted (with salt), 1 oz 	166 	6 	14 	7 	Remove
Cabbage, fresh, 190 grams 	
Extra Virgin Olive Oil, 0.33 tbsp 	
Louis Rich Turkey Bacon (1 slice), 2 serving 	
Holy Land Whole Wheat Pocket Bread, 1 serving 	
Boars Head Cajun Style Mayo, 1 tbsp 	
Lunch/Dinner TOTALS: 	calories:  810 	Carbs:  55 	  Fat:  51 	Protein:  37

This is a huge pita for lunch and dinner as I will be at a track meet till 7 p.m. tonight!

I kind of winged it and here is what I will do different:  I do not think I needed the tsp of olive oil, 1/2 the peanuts next time and no Mayo.

It had a ton of flavor and I did not need that for the pocket to keep it moist.

Like I said - it is enough for 2 meals easily so for me to take on the go - worked perfect.  Seasoned with curry, cumin and garlic and a pinch of Kosher salt.  Tasted phenomenal and even took a pic to post here later.

*Cabbage tastes a lot like a strong lettuce I think.  Great texture and filling without being noodles/carbs of some form.

You can fry it in a bit of water w/whatever meats you are cooking (lean meats) it will become soft and shrink.  You will be seeing a ton of cabbage in my meals in the next few days as I got 6 heads of it handed to me from a friend.

Some people bring flowers.   

I went over in my fat consumption by 4 grams so far today - going to try and watch carefully my choices for later.

Have 218-568 calories left, 98-172 carbs and 10-79 protein.  So minus the fat...on pace! 

Going to take walks at the track meet when Baylor is not up!  Just not on the track!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Its a hard day here at work today.  We have a newborn that will die without a transplant.  And if he gets the transplant then there is a whole new plethura(sp?) of issues.  I can't say what or why because of confidentiality, but my heart is breaking for the family, this is their first baby and probably a genetic thing inherited from the mother.  

Everybody hug your kids or family or friends tonight and thank whatever you believe in that they are in your lives


----------



## Duchie

So much to quote here - I hope I don't forget anything

LuvsJack, congrats on the wedding.  It sounds perfect!  I was an event planner for a while and got sucked into a few weddings.  I think the kind your son had are the most beautiful, most meaningful of all.  

Dawn, have you ever heard of the County Extension Office?  I hadn't until we were planning our garden.  These folks have a TON of information on what kinds of plants work in your area and when to plan them.  The one I used was specific to my county which helped tremendously.  I had no idea such a place even existed.

About exercise, I've wondered the same things as I've read through this thread.  I can hardly find time to do the stuff I like for over 1 hour each day... and I don't enjoy exercise!  I get up early (not 4:00 AM early, though ) before I have to start getting the kids up for school and do the elliptical for anywhere from 30-45 min.  Sometimes I get lucky and have time in the evening for a 3-mile walk.  Lately that is difficult because of all of our afternoon activities.  The most I can muster is 5 days a week.  We got a coupon for $5 off the Wii Fit Plus from Best Buy and I'm thinking about giving that a try. 

Gelly, I know what you're saying about being surprised that the turkey bacon is not as good as center cut.  Once I started comparing turkey to beef, because it's supposed to be so much better for you, right?  Well, I always buy the super-lean beef (the stuff that's 96% lean).  Turns out sometimes that's a healthier choice than the turkey.  Just another fabulous marketing slight-of-hand IMO.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Trying to remember all of the comments - 
I'm sticking with center cut bacon.
I work as a judicial law clerk at the trial court level. (Some call it staff attorney)
I'm going away this weekend too - probably will eat too much.  Know I'm drinking so I'm going to exercise more today and tomorrow.  Going with 3 girlfriends up to Duluth for some fun.
For snack I had a Luna bar, lunch was some leftover taco meat, with lettuce, light sour cream, salsa and a bit of con queso dip.  
Then had a slice of wheat bread and hummus.
Dinner will be a brat and baked beans.  Probably some raw veggies and/or fruit.  
Tonight is busy - dance for both girls - picture night! and DD9 has softball practice RIGHT after dance.  
Been baking all afternoon for my parents.  They are doing lunch at church so I made 3 types of bars.  The smell is KILLING me!!!  SO yummy!
Staying off the couch and on my feet is good too.  Been doing lots of 

Need to go outside and walk the dog soon - it's just gorgeous out!!


----------



## Leash

tlenzendorf said:


> Ok, so remember I said yesterday I became an ordained minister?  Well, here is the rough draft I have for my uncle's wedding.  Give me feedback PLEASE!!  Yes, its supposed to have a bit of smart alec-y-ness to it...



I really like those! I have to say I have only been married about 3 1/2 years but I could not tell you any part of my vows, I said I Do when I was supposed to but I couldn't tell you what I agreed to. 
I like that yours are romantic but not too sappy and a little bit snarky! That kind of attitude would have been perfect for my DH and me.


----------



## gellybean

tlenzendorf said:


> Its a hard day here at work today.  We have a newborn that will die without a transplant.  And if he gets the transplant then there is a whole new plethura(sp?) of issues.  I can't say what or why because of confidentiality, but my heart is breaking for the family, this is their first baby and probably a genetic thing inherited from the mother.
> 
> Everybody hug your kids or family or friends tonight and thank whatever you believe in that they are in your lives






So so sad! Babies and kids are the reason I didn't go into the medical field. I don't think I could handle stuff like that, ever.

Sending a few prayers in her direction! But like you said, a transplant opens up all kinds of new issues. Sometimes there is no right answer.


----------



## eliz991

gellybean said:


> I'm heading to my parents in the hill country (where I was raised and graduated HS). My parents adopted my beagle/dachshund mix puppy from me. They have 10 acres and he's soooooooooooo much happier there than he was here in a little bitty suburban cookie cutter yard.  Since they were awesome enough to take him from me, which is ideal cus at least I still get to see him, I get to dog sit occasionally when they go out of town.  And housesit by default. So nothing special. Just the boys and I heading to my parents house for a lazy weekend in the hill country. The flowers are GORGEOUS this year, so we'll probably go on some walks and get some pictures!



How fun!  My sister and I are starting to plan a trip to San Antonio this summer with her kids.  I'm so freaking excited. I haven't been there since DH and I got engaged.

Didn't pick up the rest - but yes, that is a plus sized dress (my second wedding too!).  I think it was a size 20 - maybe an 18.  I weighed less then (although I have to be the only person who gained weight after I got engaged and before I got married - was afraid it wouldn't fit!  Dress fit fine but stupid bra didn't, so I went braless.  Still have the $65 bra that doesn't fit!)

Anyway - I LOVED this dress, but it was unreasonably expensive.  I was a partner at a law firm when we got engaged so I bought it because I loved it but I couldn't afford it now.  I mean, it was like $4000 (mostly because of the material, it is a beautiful silk).   I still have it in a box, DH wants me to sell it but you know you can't get anything for used wedding dresses!  My friends tried to convince me I could dye it or something...I think I will just save it for our 20th anniversary.   Here's a full picture:








Dizneydawn said:


> This is a huge pita for lunch and dinner as I will be at a track meet till 7 p.m. tonight!
> 
> 
> *Cabbage tastes a lot like a strong lettuce I think.  Great texture and filling without being noodles/carbs of some form.
> 
> You can fry it in a bit of water w/whatever meats you are cooking (lean meats) it will become soft and shrink.  You will be seeing a ton of cabbage in my meals in the next few days as I got 6 heads of it handed to me from a friend.



Thank you for the info!  I know it sounds stupid that I've never had cooked cabbage I just don't think it has come up. I've had raw cabbage of course and sauerkraut.

The pita sounds fabulous!



tlenzendorf said:


> Its a hard day here at work today.  We have a newborn that will die without a transplant.  And if he gets the transplant then there is a whole new plethura(sp?) of issues.  I can't say what or why because of confidentiality, but my heart is breaking for the family, this is their first baby and probably a genetic thing inherited from the mother.
> 
> Everybody hug your kids or family or friends tonight and thank whatever you believe in that they are in your lives




   So sorry for the baby and family, and thank you for all you do to try to make it better!



Duchie said:


> Gelly, I know what you're saying about being surprised that the turkey bacon is not as good as center cut.  Once I started comparing turkey to beef, because it's supposed to be so much better for you, right?  Well, I always buy the super-lean beef (the stuff that's 96% lean).  Turns out sometimes that's a healthier choice than the turkey.  Just another fabulous marketing slight-of-hand IMO.



I have had that same experience comparing ground beef to ground turkey!  Just goes to show you, you have to read the stinking labels! 



Mndisneygirl said:


> Trying to remember all of the comments -
> I'm sticking with center cut bacon.
> I work as a judicial law clerk at the trial court level. (Some call it staff attorney)
> I'm going away this weekend too - probably will eat too much.  Know I'm drinking so I'm going to exercise more today and tomorrow.  Going with 3 girlfriends up to Duluth for some fun.



We have the same job kind of!  Sorry, didn't mean to assume you weren't a lawyer - our trial courts here don't have attorneys.   You were talking about being in court so my first thought was courtroom personnel.  I actually clerked for a federal district judge out of law school, then to private practice, and now here I am at the state appellate court.  I like the hours so much more! 

Have a great weekend in Duluth!


----------



## mom2faith

tlenzendorf said:


> Its a hard day here at work today.  We have a newborn that will die without a transplant.  And if he gets the transplant then there is a whole new plethura(sp?) of issues.  I can't say what or why because of confidentiality, but my heart is breaking for the family, this is their first baby and probably a genetic thing inherited from the mother.
> 
> Everybody hug your kids or family or friends tonight and thank whatever you believe in that they are in your lives







eliz991 said:


> How fun!  My sister and I are starting to plan a trip to San Antonio this summer with her kids.  I'm so freaking excited. I haven't been there since DH and I got engaged.
> 
> Didn't pick up the rest - but yes, that is a plus sized dress (my second wedding too!).  I think it was a size 20 - maybe an 18.  I weighed less then *(although I have to be the only person who gained weight after I got engaged and before I got married *- was afraid it wouldn't fit!  Dress fit fine but stupid bra didn't, so I went braless.  Still have the $65 bra that doesn't fit!)



Nope - me too!!  I gained so much weight we had to let the dress out.  The dressmaker was the cutest little chinese lady who barely spoke English - she said, "Oh - you just happy!  When you happy you get big, yeah?"  It was so cute!!


Great day today!  Went for a 1/2 hour walk with DD. Stayed on track with calories.  Just have to drink more water. 

One boo-boo though....I went to Tim Hortons for lunch (coffee, sandwiches, etc) and bought a ham and swiss on whole wheat no sauce with a diet coke. The girl gave me the total and then said, but it is only 14 cents for a donut. So I said "OK" sure. And ate it.  After I was done, I thought - wait a minute!  That was really stupid - LOL!!  Oh well, still came in under calories (11 under). So i am going with that


----------



## luvsJack

Wow, you ladies have certainly been chatty!  I am trying to catch up!

I still haven't gotten much rest.  Softball again last night and then back to the store for things I forgot.  Tonight she has practice and, of course, opening day of the season is tomorrow minutes before the reception!!   I think we have it all worked out but 365 days in a year and everything HAS to happen the same day!

tlenzendorf:    It must be extremely stressful and emotional to do what you do.  That is just so sad.    

Oh, and you asked about how to work a tribute to someone in the ceremony.  My oldest son and my father were very close but my dad died before ds got married (it was younger son that got married the other day).  We had a special candle in the church window closest to the front of the church.  It was lit before any other candle and left burning until everyone had left the church.  There was a poem on the back of the program and it was read by the preacher.   I don't remember it all but it said something to the effect of "a light that will always shine in our lives" and looking over us on this day.  It was very touching and a beautiful tribute.  

Duchie:  thanks for the congrats.  It really was perfect especially for them.  They just aren't the "pomp and circumstance" type of couple, kwim?  We were sitting close enough to them to see every expression as they said their vows and every tear that ddil shed--so it was really special.  



This has been an AWFUL week for me food and exercise wise!   Just way too much stress and too much going on.  My goal this week is to just have a gain come Monday.  I know that I can get back on track, if I can just make it to Monday morning!


----------



## GaRain

Hi everyone!  I am glad to hear all the positive things happening for some!
I am sorry I haven't been around our posting much.  
I was on a walking (good for me, right!?  nope!) Ghost Tour this past weekend.  Well, I was walking to the edge of the road we were on to get out of the way of a car and I stepped off the curb and fell - right on my face!!
I was very lucky that I didn't break my nose!  But I did mess up my face some, twisted my right knee and scraped that too, as well as pulled a muscle in my left arm!
All these things combined made it difficult to exercise - couldn't walk, couldn't do upper body work.  Been kinda depressed about it.  
Also, my best friend had a baby!    Good news, but that means I have been on cat duty....ugh!  Her cats are NOT HAPPY about this whole situation!
So, anyways, I am hoping to get back into routine this next week! 
Good luck to all of you - we can do this!!!

Lara


----------



## tlenzendorf

As stressful as yesterday was, I didn't let it affect my diet too much.  I ate one Hershey kiss.

So my food for last night: 1 hershey kiss in the afternoon, spaghetti(half and half regular and wheat pasta), 1.5 pieces of garlic bread and corn.  I really wanted to have ice cream after the days stress, but instead I went to the park with Mariah and practiced softball with her.

Breakfast this morning: 2 packets Quaker Instant Cinnamon Apple Oatmeal.  Up for lunch: Noodles & co.  Uh oh!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Best & Worst Breakfast CerealsBy David Zinczenko, with Matt Goulding - Posted on Mon, Apr 19, 2010, 12:19 am PDT 
 Eat This, Not That 
by David Zinczenko, with Matt Goulding a Yahoo! Health Expert for Nutrition 
Visit Nutrition Home »

More By This Expert
Best & Worst Breakfast CerealsWhat Lurks in a Baskin-Robbins Sundae?7 Unhealthiest Pasta Dishes in America 
All Blog Posts

Did you find this helpful?
Rate this blog entry:

Sign in to rate!Sign in to rate!thumbs up thumbs down 
86% of users found this article helpful.
Lets face it: Were rushed. Especially in the morning. Often we're running out the door a few minutes behind schedule as we stuff our bags and pray that we havent left anything behind. (Did I pack my lunch? My gym clothes? Do I have that file Im supposed to give to Roger? Wait! My pants!) Yeah, mornings are messy, which is why breakfast is so often placed on the back burner. The problem is we sometimes forget to ever turn that burner on.

Weve all heard the studies that show breakfast consumption is related to weight loss. For those who havent, the results are pretty clear: Breakfast eaters carry less body fat than non-eaters. Yet surprisingly, nearly 40 percent of us still skip breakfast, according to a poll conducted by ABC News. For those who do eat breakfast, about a third choose cereal. That makes it Americas favorite breakfast food. But whether thats a good thing or not pivots on the choices we make in the supermarket. 

Every box of cereal lives in one of two worlds: the world of fiber or the world of sugar. The first world pairs perfectly with freshly sliced fruit, while the second is already pushing the sugar threshold through a combination of marshmallows, sticky oat clusters, and frosting. Obviously you want to choose a cereal from world No. 1, but with all the marketing hype on cereal boxes, thats not always easy to do. Especially when youre speed-walking through the grocery store in the usual hurry to get home. (Why is everything so rushed these days?) 

But fear not; weve got you covered. Here are the grocery stores worst cereals and their more nutritious counterparts. Get your bowls and spoons ready.

Bonus Tip: Learn to improve lunch, too, by avoiding these 30 Worst Chicken Dishes in America.

WORST ICONIC CEREAL
Kelloggs Raisin Bran (1 cup)
190 calories
1.5 g fat (0 g saturated) 
7 g fiber
19 g sugars

It'll be hard to find a more sugar-loaded cereal than Raisin Bran. Its sweeter than even Lucky Charms, Reeses Puffs, or Cocoa Krispies. Some of that sugar can be attributed to the raisins natural blend of fructose and glucose, but the real culprit is the sticky white armor of sucrose that enrobes each piece of fruit. Both Kelloggs and Post are guilty of this raisin mistreatment, so what should be a legitimately healthy bowl of fruit and grains pours out closer to a candy-coated dessert.  

Eat This Instead!
Kelloggs All-Bran (1 cup) with a tablespoon of raisins 
150 calories
0.5 g fat (0 g saturated)
7 g fiber
13 g sugars

Bonus Tip: Dive deeper into the world of nutritional blunders with the 30 Worst Sandwiches in America.



WORST CHOCOLATE CEREAL
General Mills Chocolate Chex (1 cup)
174 calories
3.5 g fat (0 g saturated)
1 g fiber
11 g sugars

First, lets get this out of the way: Chocolate-flavored cereals should rarely be part of your morning routine. That said, they can make decent desserts. One study published by the American College of Nutrition found that among late-night snackers, those who chose cereal took in fewer calories than those who made other choices, and ultimately they wound up losing nearly half a pound of body fat per week. That doesnt mean you should switch to an all-cereal diet, just that cereal is a better evening snack than you might think. Of course, not all are created equal, and surprisingly, the worst of them is the one that seems geared toward mature eaters. So the rule is, if youre going with chocolate cereal, let your inner kid free. Per bowl, Chocolate Chex packs in more calories than Cocoa Puffs, Cocoa Krispies, or Cookie Crisp.  

Eat This Instead!
Cookie Crisp (1 cup)
133 calories
1.5 g fat (0 g saturated)
1.5 g fiber
15 g sugars



WORST HIGH-FIBER CEREAL
General Mills Chex Multi-Bran (1 cup)
210 calories
2 g fat (0 g saturated)
8 g fiber
13 g sugars

Chex might seem harmless, but its the only brand that holds down two spots on this list. The slip-up with this box is the heavy load of sugar. (Notice that its even sweeter than the chocolate-flavored Chex.) General Mills calls it a hint of sweetness, but really its on par with some of the most indulgent boxes on the shelf. In fact, one bowl of this cereal has more sugar than a scoop of Edys Slow Churned Fudge Tracks Ice Cream. We applaud the fiber, but the sugar wont cut it.

Eat This Instead!
Post Shredded Wheat Original Spoon Size (1 cup)
170 calories
1 g fat (0 g saturated)
6 g fiber
0 g sugars



WORST VITAMIN-ENHANCED CEREAL
Kelloggs Smart Start Original Antioxidants (1 cup)
190 calories
0.5 g fat (0 g saturated)
3 g fiber
14 g sugars

Of all the cereals on this list, this is the best example of inflated marketing. This box is littered with words that attempt to make you think youre getting a wholesome breakfast, but in reality youre getting a run-of-the-mill bowl of highly sweetened cereal with a multivitamin tossed in on top. Dont let the added vitamins persuade you into thinking that the sugar isnt a problem. It most certainly is.

Eat This Instead!
Kashi Vive (1 cup)
135 calories
2 g fat (1 g saturated)
10 g fiber
8 g sugars

Bonus Tip: Save calories, time, and money by signing up for our FREE Eat This, Not That! newsletter. You'll get nutrition and weight-loss secrets delivered daily to your inbox!


WORST HOT CEREAL
Quaker Oatmeal Express Golden Brown Sugar (1 cup)
200 calories
2.5 g fat (0.5 g saturated)
3 g fiber
18 g sugars

Sure its convenient to have your oatmeal pre-packaged with a serving bowl, but is it really worth the love handles? Because thats the likely result of eating this much sugar every morning. Sure, theres a small shot of fiber, but in terms of the sweet stuff, this bowl is worse than eating a Little Debbie Marshmallow Pie for breakfast. Instead, leave an old coffee cup at work, and every morning load it with a packet of Quakers High Fiber Cinnamon Swirl. With that swap youll earn more belly-filling fiber and eliminate the blood-sugar surge. Youll never even miss the plastic serving bowl.

Eat This Instead! 
Quaker High Fiber Cinnamon Swirl (1 packet)
160 calories
2 g fat (0.5 g saturated)
10 g fiber
7 g sugars

Bonus Tip: Eliminate even more superfluous calories by avoiding this crazy list of  The Worst Drinks in America. Your waistline will thank you.



WORST GRANOLA
Quaker Natural Granola, Oats, Honey & Raisin (1 cup)
420 calories
12 g fat (7 g saturated)
6 g fiber
30 g sugars

Youre in big trouble if your mornings include a bowl of this stuff. One cup eats up 20 percent of your days energy needs and saddles you with as much sugar as a Snickers bar. Thats indulgent even by dessert standards. The culprit in this box is the combined impact of brown sugar and coconut oil, which together add loads of calories with scarcely any nutrients. What you want to do is switch to a lighter granola like Kashis GoLean Crunch!, and then instead of eating it by the bowl, use just a handful as a topping for unsweetened whole grain cereal or oatmeal. Now thats a recipe for a good breakfast.

Eat This Instead! 
Kashi GoLean Crunch! (1 cup)
200 calories
4.5 g fat (0 g saturated)
8 g fiber
12 g sugars

Bonus Tip: Follow me on Twitter. I'll let you know when I come across new gut-busting dishes, so you can run the other way, while giving you the very latest health, fitness, nutrition and weight-loss secrets that you can apply to your life instantly!

Have other best and worst cereal choices or nutrition tips? Please share them with the rest of us here
Thought with all the breakfast talk...this was really interesting!


----------



## adnilele

eliz991 said:


> Didn't pick up the rest - but yes, that is a plus sized dress (my second wedding too!).  I think it was a size 20 - maybe an 18.  I weighed less then (although I have to be the only person who gained weight after I got engaged and before I got married - was afraid it wouldn't fit!  Dress fit fine but stupid bra didn't, so I went braless.  Still have the $65 bra that doesn't fit!)
> 
> Wow! Braless!!! I would never have the nerve! Good for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You look awesome, and so happy!!!





mom2faith said:


> Great day today!  Went for a 1/2 hour walk with DD. Stayed on track with calories.  Just have to drink more water.



I hear you about the water....how much are we suppose to drink a day? Right now, I drink only one 24oz bottle every day, and I flavor it with Crystal Light....How much more should I be drinking?

Also, I have to chaperon the Junior Prom tonight and I dont know if I should go out "running" (its really walking with some running intervals), or if I should just do the Wii Fit for a bit instead!  Suggestions?


----------



## MulanUSAF

Food journal for yesterday:

Breakfast: 3 Egg white omelet with mozzarella, spinach, tomatoes and mushrooms

Lunch: Chicken, muenster and apple wrap; Greek yogurt with mixed fruit; iced green tea

Snack: half a mini-bag of Smartpop popcorn

Dinner: Korean barbecued beef with grilled eggplant and zucchini; cold buckwheat noodle salad; hot barley tea

Worked out at the gym, 45 minutes on elliptical and 1 circuit of upper/lower body weights


----------



## mom2faith

Dizneydawn said:


> Best & Worst Breakfast CerealsBy David Zinczenko, with Matt Goulding - Posted on Mon, Apr 19, 2010, 12:19 am PDT
> Eat This, Not That
> by David Zinczenko, with Matt Goulding a Yahoo! Health Expert for Nutrition
> Visit Nutrition Home »
> 
> More By This Expert
> Best & Worst Breakfast CerealsWhat Lurks in a Baskin-Robbins Sundae?7 Unhealthiest Pasta Dishes in America
> All Blog Posts
> 
> Did you find this helpful?
> Rate this blog entry:
> 
> Sign in to rate!Sign in to rate!thumbs up thumbs down
> 86% of users found this article helpful.
> Lets face it: Were rushed. Especially in the morning. Often we're running out the door a few minutes behind schedule as we stuff our bags and pray that we havent left anything behind. (Did I pack my lunch? My gym clothes? Do I have that file Im supposed to give to Roger? Wait! My pants!) Yeah, mornings are messy, which is why breakfast is so often placed on the back burner. The problem is we sometimes forget to ever turn that burner on.
> 
> Weve all heard the studies that show breakfast consumption is related to weight loss. For those who havent, the results are pretty clear: Breakfast eaters carry less body fat than non-eaters. Yet surprisingly, nearly 40 percent of us still skip breakfast, according to a poll conducted by ABC News. For those who do eat breakfast, about a third choose cereal. That makes it Americas favorite breakfast food. But whether thats a good thing or not pivots on the choices we make in the supermarket.
> 
> Every box of cereal lives in one of two worlds: the world of fiber or the world of sugar. The first world pairs perfectly with freshly sliced fruit, while the second is already pushing the sugar threshold through a combination of marshmallows, sticky oat clusters, and frosting. Obviously you want to choose a cereal from world No. 1, but with all the marketing hype on cereal boxes, thats not always easy to do. Especially when youre speed-walking through the grocery store in the usual hurry to get home. (Why is everything so rushed these days?)
> 
> But fear not; weve got you covered. Here are the grocery stores worst cereals and their more nutritious counterparts. Get your bowls and spoons ready.
> 
> Bonus Tip: Learn to improve lunch, too, by avoiding these 30 Worst Chicken Dishes in America.
> 
> WORST ICONIC CEREAL
> Kelloggs Raisin Bran (1 cup)
> 190 calories
> 1.5 g fat (0 g saturated)
> 7 g fiber
> 19 g sugars
> 
> It'll be hard to find a more sugar-loaded cereal than Raisin Bran. Its sweeter than even Lucky Charms, Reeses Puffs, or Cocoa Krispies. Some of that sugar can be attributed to the raisins natural blend of fructose and glucose, but the real culprit is the sticky white armor of sucrose that enrobes each piece of fruit. Both Kelloggs and Post are guilty of this raisin mistreatment, so what should be a legitimately healthy bowl of fruit and grains pours out closer to a candy-coated dessert.
> 
> Eat This Instead!
> Kelloggs All-Bran (1 cup) with a tablespoon of raisins
> 150 calories
> 0.5 g fat (0 g saturated)
> 7 g fiber
> 13 g sugars
> 
> Bonus Tip: Dive deeper into the world of nutritional blunders with the 30 Worst Sandwiches in America.
> 
> 
> 
> WORST CHOCOLATE CEREAL
> General Mills Chocolate Chex (1 cup)
> 174 calories
> 3.5 g fat (0 g saturated)
> 1 g fiber
> 11 g sugars
> 
> First, lets get this out of the way: Chocolate-flavored cereals should rarely be part of your morning routine. That said, they can make decent desserts. One study published by the American College of Nutrition found that among late-night snackers, those who chose cereal took in fewer calories than those who made other choices, and ultimately they wound up losing nearly half a pound of body fat per week. That doesnt mean you should switch to an all-cereal diet, just that cereal is a better evening snack than you might think. Of course, not all are created equal, and surprisingly, the worst of them is the one that seems geared toward mature eaters. So the rule is, if youre going with chocolate cereal, let your inner kid free. Per bowl, Chocolate Chex packs in more calories than Cocoa Puffs, Cocoa Krispies, or Cookie Crisp.
> 
> Eat This Instead!
> Cookie Crisp (1 cup)
> 133 calories
> 1.5 g fat (0 g saturated)
> 1.5 g fiber
> 15 g sugars
> 
> 
> 
> WORST HIGH-FIBER CEREAL
> General Mills Chex Multi-Bran (1 cup)
> 210 calories
> 2 g fat (0 g saturated)
> 8 g fiber
> 13 g sugars
> 
> Chex might seem harmless, but its the only brand that holds down two spots on this list. The slip-up with this box is the heavy load of sugar. (Notice that its even sweeter than the chocolate-flavored Chex.) General Mills calls it a hint of sweetness, but really its on par with some of the most indulgent boxes on the shelf. In fact, one bowl of this cereal has more sugar than a scoop of Edys Slow Churned Fudge Tracks Ice Cream. We applaud the fiber, but the sugar wont cut it.
> 
> Eat This Instead!
> Post Shredded Wheat Original Spoon Size (1 cup)
> 170 calories
> 1 g fat (0 g saturated)
> 6 g fiber
> 0 g sugars
> 
> 
> 
> WORST VITAMIN-ENHANCED CEREAL
> Kelloggs Smart Start Original Antioxidants (1 cup)
> 190 calories
> 0.5 g fat (0 g saturated)
> 3 g fiber
> 14 g sugars
> 
> Of all the cereals on this list, this is the best example of inflated marketing. This box is littered with words that attempt to make you think youre getting a wholesome breakfast, but in reality youre getting a run-of-the-mill bowl of highly sweetened cereal with a multivitamin tossed in on top. Dont let the added vitamins persuade you into thinking that the sugar isnt a problem. It most certainly is.
> 
> Eat This Instead!
> Kashi Vive (1 cup)
> 135 calories
> 2 g fat (1 g saturated)
> 10 g fiber
> 8 g sugars
> 
> Bonus Tip: Save calories, time, and money by signing up for our FREE Eat This, Not That! newsletter. You'll get nutrition and weight-loss secrets delivered daily to your inbox!
> 
> 
> WORST HOT CEREAL
> Quaker Oatmeal Express Golden Brown Sugar (1 cup)
> 200 calories
> 2.5 g fat (0.5 g saturated)
> 3 g fiber
> 18 g sugars
> 
> Sure its convenient to have your oatmeal pre-packaged with a serving bowl, but is it really worth the love handles? Because thats the likely result of eating this much sugar every morning. Sure, theres a small shot of fiber, but in terms of the sweet stuff, this bowl is worse than eating a Little Debbie Marshmallow Pie for breakfast. Instead, leave an old coffee cup at work, and every morning load it with a packet of Quakers High Fiber Cinnamon Swirl. With that swap youll earn more belly-filling fiber and eliminate the blood-sugar surge. Youll never even miss the plastic serving bowl.
> 
> Eat This Instead!
> Quaker High Fiber Cinnamon Swirl (1 packet)
> 160 calories
> 2 g fat (0.5 g saturated)
> 10 g fiber
> 7 g sugars
> 
> Bonus Tip: Eliminate even more superfluous calories by avoiding this crazy list of  The Worst Drinks in America. Your waistline will thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> WORST GRANOLA
> Quaker Natural Granola, Oats, Honey & Raisin (1 cup)
> 420 calories
> 12 g fat (7 g saturated)
> 6 g fiber
> 30 g sugars
> 
> Youre in big trouble if your mornings include a bowl of this stuff. One cup eats up 20 percent of your days energy needs and saddles you with as much sugar as a Snickers bar. Thats indulgent even by dessert standards. The culprit in this box is the combined impact of brown sugar and coconut oil, which together add loads of calories with scarcely any nutrients. What you want to do is switch to a lighter granola like Kashis GoLean Crunch!, and then instead of eating it by the bowl, use just a handful as a topping for unsweetened whole grain cereal or oatmeal. Now thats a recipe for a good breakfast.
> 
> Eat This Instead!
> Kashi GoLean Crunch! (1 cup)
> 200 calories
> 4.5 g fat (0 g saturated)
> 8 g fiber
> 12 g sugars
> 
> Bonus Tip: Follow me on Twitter. I'll let you know when I come across new gut-busting dishes, so you can run the other way, while giving you the very latest health, fitness, nutrition and weight-loss secrets that you can apply to your life instantly!
> 
> Have other best and worst cereal choices or nutrition tips? Please share them with the rest of us here
> Thought with all the breakfast talk...this was really interesting!



That is pretty neat. 

I just had a long talk with my friend who lost 92 lbs on Herbal Magic about 2 years ago then got pregnant with twins.  The twins are 6 months old yesterday and she is back to her pre-baby weight already.  She cannot work out due to a hernia, but the good news (for her) is becuase of the hernia she is getting a tummy tuck covered by medical (rare in Canada) on June 2. Before her surgery she was determined to get back to pre-baby weight. 

This is what she did - she does not eat carbs except for some whole grain rice.  She eats all the veggies she wants and very little lfruit.  She does not have pork (too salty) or sausage (because you never know what is in there) or deli meats (same reasons).  She also does not have sugar or salt, and very limited dairy.  YIKES!! That sounds bland and boring!!

What I need to find for me is that balance where I learn to eat in moderation, yet choose foods that effictively fuel my body, and have a few things that I crave.  Does anyone have a magic potion for that?

Like I said last night, yesterday was great and it makes me feel good today.  So that encourages me to do the same today. 

I also printed out the My Virtual Me photos and wrote my goals write on them, that way I have a picture in my head of what I am doing and why. 

Now for the meal planning, this is where I have to improve. 

A few posts back someone said they learned about fueling their body andhad success becuase they were learing what to eat and why, etc.  I tried to find the post, but could not.  I was wondering if someone could get me started on this road. Are there any online articles or a good book I should be reading?  Suggestions?  I really want to retrain my brain and they way it looks at food.

Well, have a good start to the day everyone!!

Amy


----------



## adnilele

Oh, I forgot, I wanted to post what I ate today...need to stay accountable.

Breakfast: Honey Nut Cheerios and Skim Milk, and a banana.

Lunch: A cup of strawberries, a 1/3 of a can of tuna on a Sandwich Thin, a polly-o string cheese (reduced fat) and an apple!


Who knows what dinner will bring at the Junior prom! I will try and be good, and eat all the veggies at the buffet!


----------



## mom2faith

.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Someone in the office has Chex Mix - a BIG weakness for me.  And I noticed there was a snack bag of the stuff in the 'snack box' in the kitchen.  I RAN back in my office and logged in here.  I will not eat the chex mix. I will not.

Now, why am I so hungry this week?  Last week, I had a good week and posted a decent loss.  This week, I am so hungry I could eat my arm.  I'm trying to maintain, but I keep pushing lunch earlier and earlier.  It's 11:55 here right now and I am trying to not break into my lunch. ARRGGGG!!!


----------



## mom2faith

.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

mom2faith said:


> Are you eating something small at coffee time to keep your bloodsugar up?  Are you really hungry or are you just bored?  Have you drank a lot of water yet today?
> 
> You can do this!  You will do this!!  We are here to help!!
> 
> Good luck!!



Yep, had my snack at 10:30.  My stomach is growling.  I think maybe I am being too strict on calories this week.  Since I did so well last week, I want to do equally as well this week but life has gotten in the way of getting all my work outs in.  To compensate, I have been trying to come in 100-200 calories under my spark people low goal.  Maybe that's the problem???  

Thanks for replying though.  I'm trying to hang in.  I am also tyring to retrain my body to eat lunch at 1 instead of 12 because I start rehearsals in 2 weeks and that's lunch time.  Maybe today I'll only make it to 12:30 and go from there.  It would be better to eat lunch a bit early than dig into some Chex mix or chips or candy.  At least, that's my guess.


----------



## tlenzendorf

Good job with staying away from the Chex mix so far!  

So far today I've had the oatmeal, a large Indonesian Peanut Saute with chicken and 2 Diet Cokes.  Time to start pushing the water.


----------



## gellybean

Doing a drive by WISH post!! I'm packed and ready to go. Got to run up to the school for the end of 6 wks award ceremony for DS7. Then run back home and load up. I would load up now but I'm scared I'd forget to come home and pick up the chihuahua.  And I feel guilty leaving her locked up in her crate in the car with no AC for an hour. Locked up in her crate at home in the AC for an hour is ok in my mind. Have I mentioned I'm a bit nutso??? There's really no difference when it's in the 70s outside.  I'm probably just being paranoid!

Then we're off to my parents house san parents for the weekend.

I've had half a banana and two mini sausage biscuits. I'm sitting at about 420cals for the day so far.

Hope everyone has a GREAT weekend! Sorry I don't have time to quote everyone! 


I'm gonna be fighting the monthly munchies all weekend. WISH me luck!!!! 


You guys are awesome!! Only 2.5 more days til weigh in!!! Good luck everyone!!!!!! Sending everyone strong skinny island vibes to get you through! 


Take care!


----------



## mom2faith

.


----------



## mom2faith

.


----------



## adnilele

mom2faith said:


> My best tip for water is that I get up and have a glass before breakfast with my vitamins.  Then I have these great bottles from Costco. They are BPA free and seal so they do not spill.  They are called Contigo and hold 24 oz.  I fill two for work and drink one on my drive to work (I have a 1/2 hour drive and can usually finish it byt he time I get there).  Yes I pee the minute I get to work, but that is 32 oz down before I start work and I am half done my day.  I drink one more bottle while I work throughout the day then I fill one for the drive home.  By the time I get home from work I have drank 80 oz (on a good day) on a bad day, I do not get that last one in so I come home at 56 oz.  1 to 2 more glasses at night and I have met my goal.
> 
> Oh, and add more for excersize too.
> 
> Hope that helps.



I have those bottles from Costco! That is the only reason I know that I get 24oz...  However, when I bought the three pack, I gave away the other two thinking I would only need one...but I guess I should be filling up two and bringing them both to work with me!  Thanks for the info...I knew it was something like 64, but I was hoping it was less....



gellybean said:


> Doing
> Then we're off to my parents house san parents for the weekend.
> 
> I'm gonna be fighting the monthly munchies all weekend. WISH me luck!!!!
> 
> 
> You guys are awesome!! Only 2.5 more days til weigh in!!! Good luck everyone!!!!!! Sending everyone strong skinny island vibes to get you through!
> 
> 
> Take care!




Have fun and good luck! I am sure you can do it!


----------



## Moosemomma

mom2faith said:


> What I need to find for me is that balance where I learn to eat in moderation, yet choose foods that effictively fuel my body, and have a few things that I crave.  Does anyone have a magic potion for that?



No magic potion because you still have to make the better choice but Weight Watchers (when done right) really does help you learn about moderation, nutrition and still allows for the occasional craving to be indulged.  I originally lost 50 pounds doing it 5 years ago.  I regained a lot of that becuase I never really learned how to maintain before I was hit with a lot of stressors in my life (did I mention I'm an emotional eater?).


----------



## tlenzendorf

Ok, so my food total for yesterday:
Oatmeal
Large Indonesian Peanut Saute with chicken from Noodles
2 Diet Cokes
1 Cup mashed potatoes
Leftover chicken fajita mix
Small amount of cheddar cheese
1 Diet Pepsi
20 oz. Water

I really need to do better with the water.  Not bad for my food intake, though.  I am a bored snacker, so this weekend will be hard with the weather.  Rainy all weekend, then its Alyssa's bday party this weekend, so ordering pizza for dinner and then there is the cake.  Moderation, I will remember to eat with moderation.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

tlenzendorf said:


> As stressful as yesterday was, I didn't let it affect my diet too much.  I ate one Hershey kiss.



This struck me so funny...it sounds like you ate just one kiss all day. I was thinking, WOW! What willpower this chick has!!

Thank you to folks who put in their journals. It helps to see what other people eat. I always feel like I'm the only one who isn't eating very much (on GOOD dayS!!). It's good for my perspective

so far for me today, small bowl of cereal/skim.  

This week has not been good though!! I binged on carbs 3 days after school this week. Stressful situation with someone I supervise. I talked to her yesterday and I feel better (she went home and cried for lunch...). No more carrying garbage around! I just need to deal with things and move on, right


----------



## mom2faith

.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Well, I'm glad I managed to motivate myself to get my workout in earlier today.  The tornado sirens just went off 3 times in my area.  The warning is over for me for now but there is another storm coming in behind it.  The tornado actually touched down about 10 miles away.  My thoughts are with people in the affected area.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

mom2faith said:


> He said "No.  I am not letting {name} have that power over me.  I am not starting smoking again because of him".  This statement has stayed with me for all these years.  We cannot let others have power over us.  We have to chose to look out for ourselves.






Stacybaeasm said:


> Well, I'm glad I managed to motivate myself to get my workout in earlier today.  The tornado sirens just went off 3 times in my area.  The warning is over for me for now but there is another storm coming in behind it.  The tornado actually touched down about 10 miles away.  My thoughts are with people in the affected area.



yes, hugs for people who are affected by this latest round of tornadoes.

I'm with you, the tornado sirens are very eerie, no matter how many times you hear them.Last year at some point we also had the police driving through the neighborhood on a loudspeaker telling us to take cover (everyone tends to run outside and look when they hear the siren!)

Here's to a good day for everyone - "see" you all tomorrow for weigh in


----------



## luvsJack

Hi all!  Hope everyone is having a good weekend.  We had a great reception for ds and ddil yesterday.  Lots of family on both sides attended and the couple seemed to be excited and have a great time.    My sister hired a great photographer for their wedding present and I can't wait to see the pictures.   Lots of cake left but most of the food was eaten so I think we did just right on the amount of food we had.    I used pictures of the couple and their baby in silver frames as centerpieces on the tables.  The guests loved looking at them and ddil was excited to have lots of framed pictures to decorate their home/room with.  

Now that's over and I have spent most of today vegging out on the couch getting rested up.  Ready to get back on track.  Looking toward a great week next week!


----------



## gellybean

Hey everyone!!!

Hope you're all having a great weekend.

We're home!

This weekend was interesting to say the least. It was odd being at my parents house without my parents there. Got me thinking too much.

Saturday I hit a few emotional pot holes (long story). I'm afraid I went off the deep end food wise.


But I'm moving onward and downward!

Back on track today and vowing to stay under 1500 cals every day this week and to hit the gym 5 days!!


Catch y'all on here manana!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Hey guys! I'm back from my girls' weekend.  Had a great time, very relaxing and fun.  Sort of tired now though.  I ate lots of yummy food, not too much super bad stuff, and did not finish any of my restaurant meals.  Skipped fries, desserts, shared a sandwich for lunch.  But the entrees were not the healthiest choices.  Plus I drank a bunch of wine and/or Bailey's.  Clearly I'm not expecting to lose this week.  I knew that going into the weekend.
But - we did do a lot of walking (into the wind).
We'll see. 

When I got home, my family was about to go get lunch at McDonalds.  I went and got a grilled chicken sandwich.  I did not really think it was good, and now my stomach is telling me I shouldn't have eaten it.  Grrr.


----------



## ancestry

-2 pounds for the weeks.  -18 pounds total.

I'm off to the gym!  I'll check back in later.


----------



## luvsJack

+/- 0  and I will take that and move forward.  Last week was the most stressful week I have had for a long time!  I tend to let things go until the last minute, and this time it really caught me.    But, the stress is over and I have rested and am ready to hit it this week!!   I started this morning with an EA Active workout.    and pledge to stay within my calorie range plus get back to tracking everything  I eat.  

Hope everyone reaches their week's goal with their weigh in and are looking forward to a great week!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

stayed same this week.

I'm good with that!!

I think this will be a good week.

Have a new mini goal, to be under the next 10 pound mark by my birthday next month need to step it up a little to get there, but it's good motivation. 

Can't wait to hear how everyone else is doing!!


----------



## Duchie

*-2.8* this week.   

It was a busy weekend here.  DH and I went to a how-to seminar for tiling and I think we're going to do the tile downstairs ourselves.  Remodeling - the true test of a marriage. 

Funny thing - Friday night I had a dream that I ate a huge piece of chocolate cake.  On Saturday, I kept feeling guilty for eating that cake.    DH offered me some french fries and when I declined he said, "Oh that's right, you can't eat them because you had cake last night".  It really was funny.

Good luck to everyone this week!  I'm hoping for positive numbers (or should I say negative numbers  ) from everyone.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Morning all - I have the weekend posts to get caught up on!
*
Just a reminder to please PM me your actual weights!*

I have a day spent at Doc appt's with my Dad.

I will get back here tonight!!!


----------



## MulanUSAF

-3.3 lbs!!!  


I thought I was going to see a gain because I feel like I haven't been eating as well as I could have this weekend.  But hey, I'll take it!  Went for a long hike in the woods this weekend with my brother and discovered a hidden waterfall in a secluded cove.  Also observed a family of raccoons foraging for food in the shallows of the pond.  Mama raccoon was teaching her babies to catch something and one little guy keeps wandering off.  Finally the mama has had it and grabbed the little guy by the tail and screamed/hissed at it.    I guess we all know what that feels like... I had flashbacks to my childhood piano practices for a moment. 

Reading period for finals this week... hoping I'll avoid the munchies mania that always take place during study sessions.  I just realized I now weigh 17 lbs less than I did at the beginning of the semester!  WOW!!!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Woo Hoo!  Out of the 170s again which I said I'd never be in again!  I was pretty sad at my first weigh in last week and it was 170.1.  I knew I was in denial, but I didn't realize I was back up there!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

+1.5 this week.
I knew it would be up after my weekend, but that's okay.  Drinking does add a lot of calories. I'm back with my healthy eating today.  Brought lots of veggies for lunch!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

I am +1.8 for the week and not happy about it at all.  I was so good this week.  But, I don't think I got enough water over the week and even through the weekend AND it's my TOM.  Sure, I finally posted a decent loss last week and have gained most of it back.  This is when I usually get discouraged and quit.  I'm not going to do that this time but goodness, I want a pizza to drown my sorrows.

On top of all that, my car decided to act up this weekend.  Ford can't get it in until tomorrow so my transportation is in the hands of friends.  And that probably means not work out tonight because I can't get to the gym and it's raining too hard to walk outside.  I did walk part way to work today while waiting for my ride so I at least got the big hill in, but that's not enough.  Why is this starting out to be a bad week????


----------



## Peace Mickey Lovers

Hi All, I am down 3 pounds this week, so happy, made it through my daughters 7th birthday party with no hitch! Looking forward to next week!!!!


----------



## shellabell

I'm up 2.4lbs. I spent the whole week celebrating my birthday Back on track today and looking forward to a good week.


----------



## tlenzendorf

Stacybaeasm said:


> I am +1.8 for the week and not happy about it at all.  I was so good this week.  But, I don't think I got enough water over the week and even through the weekend AND it's my TOM.  Sure, I finally posted a decent loss last week and have gained most of it back.  This is when I usually get discouraged and quit.  I'm not going to do that this time but goodness, I want a pizza to drown my sorrows.
> 
> On top of all that, my car decided to act up this weekend.  Ford can't get it in until tomorrow so my transportation is in the hands of friends.  And that probably means not work out tonight because I can't get to the gym and it's raining too hard to walk outside.  I did walk part way to work today while waiting for my ride so I at least got the big hill in, but that's not enough.  Why is this starting out to be a bad week????



The plus side is it can only go up from here.  Could you do jumping jacks inside tonight while watching tv?  My kids laugh at me when I do commercial exercise break, but hey, its exercise, kwim?


----------



## albertamommyof4

-2 pounds
I was actually very happy for this. I have been working out with wii fit still and a few sore muscles but i feel good. 
Here is to another awsome week everyone


----------



## gellybean

I'm + 1.2.  Which honestly, all thing considered, I'm very happy with. 

I was scared it would be a bigger number. With my pig out on Saturday, all the soda I drank over the weekend, the fact that I pretty much went cold turkey on water for over 48 hrs and the fact that it's my monthly time, yeah. I'll take +1.2. I can lose that in a day with water weight fluctuation. 


Sad to be happy about a gain but after I weighed last night when I got home, I'm happy that most of it digested away over night! 

I've yet to post a loss two weeks in a row. It's gotta be something my body does. BUT hopefully this gain means I'll post another big number next week!! I'd take big numbers every other week as long as I'm going two steps forward and one step back instead of one step forward and two steps back, KWIM?


WTG everyone!!!! I know some weeks are harder than others!! But we're still here, still trying. Just remember, you're better off now than you were when you started. If for no other reason than you are accountable to yourself for your own progress in your skinny island journey!! 


Hubs is off today so we're gonna work around the house. Sister is coming at 6pm to work out today. Hoping that I've been over my cough/cold/allergy attack long enough to handle the lung exertion a little better. Getting back to weight training this week. I'll catch you all later!!!! 





EDIT: Ok so when I pm'd Dawn my weight I checked last week's pm and sure enough I can't add. I'm only up 1 lb not 1.2 !!!!!!


----------



## mom2faith

Mndisneygirl said:


> Hey guys! I'm back from my girls' weekend.  Had a great time, very relaxing and fun.  Sort of tired now though.  I ate lots of yummy food, not too much super bad stuff, and did not finish any of my restaurant meals.  Skipped fries, desserts, shared a sandwich for lunch.  But the entrees were not the healthiest choices.  Plus I drank a bunch of wine and/or Bailey's.  Clearly I'm not expecting to lose this week.  I knew that going into the weekend.
> But - we did do a lot of walking (into the wind).
> We'll see.
> 
> When I got home, my family was about to go get lunch at McDonalds.  I went and got a grilled chicken sandwich.  I did not really think it was good, and now my stomach is telling me I shouldn't have eaten it.  Grrr.


Sounds like you had a great week!  I know what you are talking about with the McDonalds.  I was beginning to feel that way before I started this adventure, and I think that was part of what got me motivated.  The stomach cramps and bathroom trips and lethargy after fast food was starting to catch up to me.  Even DH noticed!  I just keep thinking that if we can remember that feeling after we eat "crap" then we will not eat it again.  But for some reason my body is trained to "forget" that feeling - LOL!!  (Kind of like forgetting about labor pains)



ancestry said:


> -2 pounds for the weeks.  -18 pounds total.
> 
> I'm off to the gym!  I'll check back in later.


WOW!! Fantastic job!!  Congrats!!  Next week it will be 20lbs for you!  What an amazing milestone you are nearing!  Great job!!



luvsJack said:


> +/- 0  and I will take that and move forward.  Last week was the most stressful week I have had for a long time!  I tend to let things go until the last minute, and this time it really caught me.    But, the stress is over and I have rested and am ready to hit it this week!!   I started this morning with an EA Active workout.    and pledge to stay within my calorie range plus get back to tracking everything  I eat.
> 
> Hope everyone reaches their week's goal with their weigh in and are looking forward to a great week!


Considering the wild week you had, I think that is a great weigh in. You did not gain!  We all have to celebrate those small wins!! 


hanutedmansionmomma said:


> stayed same this week.
> 
> I'm good with that!!
> 
> I think this will be a good week.
> 
> Have a new mini goal, to be under the next 10 pound mark by my birthday next month need to step it up a little to get there, but it's good motivation.
> 
> Can't wait to hear how everyone else is doing!!



Congrats!!  Once again, you did not gain.  And more importantly YOU ARE HAPPY!!  You are not beating yourself up over nothing, you have chosen to focus on the positive and that is a big feat!!  I am proud of you!!



Duchie said:


> *-2.8* this week.
> 
> It was a busy weekend here.  DH and I went to a how-to seminar for tiling and I think we're going to do the tile downstairs ourselves.  Remodeling - the true test of a marriage.
> 
> Funny thing - Friday night I had a dream that I ate a huge piece of chocolate cake.  On Saturday, I kept feeling guilty for eating that cake.    DH offered me some french fries and when I declined he said, "Oh that's right, you can't eat them because you had cake last night".  It really was funny.
> 
> Good luck to everyone this week!  I'm hoping for positive numbers (or should I say negative numbers  ) from everyone.



Congrats on the loss!  I totally dream of food too!! So I can relate



MulanUSAF said:


> -3.3 lbs!!!
> 
> 
> I thought I was going to see a gain because I feel like I haven't been eating as well as I could have this weekend.  But hey, I'll take it!  Went for a long hike in the woods this weekend with my brother and discovered a hidden waterfall in a secluded cove.  Also observed a family of raccoons foraging for food in the shallows of the pond.  Mama raccoon was teaching her babies to catch something and one little guy keeps wandering off.  Finally the mama has had it and grabbed the little guy by the tail and screamed/hissed at it.    I guess we all know what that feels like... I had flashbacks to my childhood piano practices for a moment.
> 
> Reading period for finals this week... hoping I'll avoid the munchies mania that always take place during study sessions.  I just realized I now weigh 17 lbs less than I did at the beginning of the semester!  WOW!!!



Congrats!! Keep up the great work!!  



tlenzendorf said:


> Woo Hoo!  Out of the 170s again which I said I'd never be in again!  I was pretty sad at my first weigh in last week and it was 170.1.  I knew I was in denial, but I didn't realize I was back up there!



YIPPEE!!  What a great milestone for you to meet!!  I cannot wait to get there!!!  I remember when I said I would never wiegh more than 170 - oh oh, I sure screwed that one up But, oh well.  I can sure relate with wanting to be less then that again.  I am so proud of you!! 


Mndisneygirl said:


> +1.5 this week.
> I knew it would be up after my weekend, but that's okay.  Drinking does add a lot of calories. I'm back with my healthy eating today.  Brought lots of veggies for lunch!



When will they invent an alcohol that does not cause us to retain water and gain weight?  We should really get together and work on that one.  I am heading for that same problem this weekend, so I am focussing on being "good" all week and allowing myself a few drinks on the weekend.  My biggest problem is I like "girly" drinks like Bellinnis and Coolers, that a full of SUGAR!!! I am certain that if you drink lots of water this week you will make up for that little bit of water retention from the booze. A 1.5lb gain is not horrible - heck it even happens on Biggest Loser when they are not drinking.  Do not lose focus, you are doing a great job!!. 



Stacybaeasm said:


> I am +1.8 for the week and not happy about it at all.  I was so good this week.  But, I don't think I got enough water over the week and even through the weekend AND it's my TOM.  Sure, I finally posted a decent loss last week and have gained most of it back.  This is when I usually get discouraged and quit.  I'm not going to do that this time but goodness, I want a pizza to drown my sorrows.
> 
> On top of all that, my car decided to act up this weekend.  Ford can't get it in until tomorrow so my transportation is in the hands of friends.  And that probably means not work out tonight because I can't get to the gym and it's raining too hard to walk outside.  I did walk part way to work today while waiting for my ride so I at least got the big hill in, but that's not enough.  Why is this starting out to be a bad week????


{{HUGS}} Do not lose focus.  You are doing a great job.  Just take a deep breath and refocus on what matters - your health and well being.  You cannot control the car, the rain, and eveything else.  You can control you, and you are doing a great job!!  TOM probably made all the difference for you.  1.8 is nothing when you think of the wter retention that comes with TOM.  

How much water are you drinking?  Try to get in those 64 oz and you will feel so much better.  I posted last week that I drink 8 oz in the morning and then a 24 oz bottle on the way to work.  That makes me halfway before I even get to work.  From there it is easy. GOOD LUCK!!  


Peace Mickey Lovers said:


> Hi All, I am down 3 pounds this week, so happy, made it through my daughters 7th birthday party with no hitch! Looking forward to next week!!!!


FANTASTIC!! Great job!!!


shellabell said:


> I'm up 2.4lbs. I spent the whole week celebrating my birthday Back on track today and looking forward to a good week.


What a great motivtion you are.  You had a gain, but admitted it and remained focused.  That is how I always "fall off the wagon", I have one bad week and then let it all go.  But, you are not doing that and that is great!!  Thank you for reminding me to not give up when that happens 


albertamommyof4 said:


> -2 pounds
> I was actually very happy for this. I have been working out with wii fit still and a few sore muscles but i feel good.
> Here is to another awsome week everyone


CONGRATS!!  Way to go!!  I would love to know where in Alberta you are, we are practically neighbors.  I am just north of Saskatoon, SK (I work in Saskatoon). 


Well, here are my results from week # 1

-2.0 lbs!!!

I am very happy with that.  I had a great week from Wednesday on, and yesterday even had a very small piece of brownie (yes, I did, but it was one very small one, not the whole pan - LOL).  My biggest problem yesterday was that I was with a group of friends scrapbooking so I hardly moved at all.  So I know everything I ate just sat there with me as I was not burning any calories. But, aside from that and my 1 brownie (which I do not feel guilty for) I had a super weekend and feel fabulous!!

It has amazed me how I feel so good!!  After just 1 week I already have more energy and just feel better.  I hope this feeling lasts, because it sure is motivating

I also ordered 30 day Shred from Amazon.ca.  It says delivery is 2 to 3 weeks, but DH has promised to get up with me at 6:00 am for 30 days and we will do it together.  I am really looking forward to it. 

I will miss swimming tonight as I am on town council and we have a budget meeting, but I will go Wednesday for sure.  And next week DH and I are off to Vegas!!  (I know I will not be an angel there, but I hope that all the walking we do will make up for it ) 

I will check back soon, congrats on the great week everyone!!


----------



## Duchie

Stacybaeasm said:


> I am +1.8 for the week and not happy about it at all.  I was so good this week.  But, I don't think I got enough water over the week and even through the weekend AND it's my TOM.  Sure, I finally posted a decent loss last week and have gained most of it back.  This is when I usually get discouraged and quit.  I'm not going to do that this time but goodness, I want a pizza to drown my sorrows.
> 
> On top of all that, my car decided to act up this weekend.  Ford can't get it in until tomorrow so my transportation is in the hands of friends.  And that probably means not work out tonight because I can't get to the gym and it's raining too hard to walk outside.  I did walk part way to work today while waiting for my ride so I at least got the big hill in, but that's not enough.  Why is this starting out to be a bad week????




I HATE when that happens!    I know weight fluctuations are normal, but they are pretty crappy.  Good for you for keeping a positive attitude!


----------



## mom2faith

gellybean said:


> I'm + 1.2.  Which honestly, all thing considered, I'm very happy with.
> 
> I was scared it would be a bigger number. With my pig out on Saturday, all the soda I drank over the weekend, the fact that I pretty much went cold turkey on water for over 48 hrs and the fact that it's my monthly time, yeah. I'll take +1.2. I can lose that in a day with water weight fluctuation.
> 
> 
> Sad to be happy about a gain but after I weighed last night when I got home, I'm happy that most of it digested away over night!
> 
> I've yet to post a loss two weeks in a row. It's gotta be something my body does. BUT hopefully this gain means I'll post another big number next week!! I'd take big numbers every other week as long as I'm going two steps forward and one step back instead of one step forward and two steps back, KWIM?
> 
> 
> WTG everyone!!!! I know some weeks are harder than others!! But we're still here, still trying. Just remember, you're better off now than you were when you started. If for no other reason than you are accountable to yourself for your own progress in your skinny island journey!!
> 
> 
> Hubs is off today so we're gonna work around the house. Sister is coming at 6pm to work out today. Hoping that I've been over my cough/cold/allergy attack long enough to handle the lung exertion a little better. Getting back to weight training this week. I'll catch you all later!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Ok so when I pm'd Dawn my weight I checked last week's pm and sure enough I can't add. I'm only up 1 lb not 1.2 !!!!!!



1lb is not that bad, and like you said, if it is follwed by a big week - who cares .  I remember being on WW a few years ago and I was always 2 weeks behind.  If I ate really well one week it would be two weeks before the scale showed it.  Same happened if I had a bad week, it would be two weeks before it caught up to me.  I have no idea what my body was doing at that time, but whatever, overall I was losing!!  Hope you had a good weekend at your moms, sounds like it was a little emotional.  

Oh, I have been meaning to ask you, now that you are not doing 6WBM what are you doing?


----------



## officereg

I am -2.     I know I am suppose to PM my weight, but I do not have enough posts to do that yet


----------



## ski_mom

Well, I'm down 1.5 which sounds good at first until I factor in that I was plus 2 last week, but at least it's headed back in the right direction.  I think I'm now down 8.5 overall.  Better than nothing, but definately could be better.

Sounds like everyone's been doing really good!  I need some of everyone's motivation to rub off on me!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

officereg said:


> I am -2.  I know I am suppose to PM my weight, but I do not have enough posts to do that yet


 

and great job your first week!!!

I'm chugging my water at work today and I'm raring to go this week!!


----------



## tlenzendorf

I almost forgot to post my food diary for the day!

For breakfast I had 1 packet of Quaker Instant Maple and Brown Sugar Oatmeal.  That's down from 2 packets like usual.  I figured I don't really need 2 packets and if I can get away with 1 its less calories.

Snack was some Salt and Vinegar Kettle Chips.  Only a small handful.  Technically it was part of my lunch, but I ate them at 11...

Lunch was a ham sub from Milio's with a whole wheat sub roll and low fat mayo plus a large Diet Pepsi. 

I've got 2 glasses of water in so far, plus I ate the ice from my soda.  

For lunch we did our walk, 1.38 miles.


----------



## Leash

Well I'm happy -2 for the week and I didn't do too much different. So overall I'm -4 so this is good! 

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Moosemomma

Grr, I completely forgot about needing to check in here with my weekly weight today, didn't even weigh myself this morning!
DH and I went up to our summer camp Saturday night so we could open up and get ready for the season.  Dinner out Saturday night I did not make the better choice (pasta in a creamy sauce but I didn't finish it).  Sunday went out to breakfast and I got an egg white omelet with veggies (no cheese).  Lots of activity but probably not enough to counteract the calories consumed.  Will have to do my best to stay the course this week and create new habits for myself regarding food and drinks at camp every weekend.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Have you guys seen the new 100 calorie cheese packs from Kraft?  I LOVE cheese and I am not good about measuring it out so I always eat more than I should.  I bought a bag of these snacks this weekend and just did the first one for a snack, along with some pretzel thins.  Wow!  Cheddar and Jack with some crispy goodness!  It was the perfect snack here at work, only came to about 200 calories, AND I was able to up my protein!  I think I'm in love.


----------



## eliz991

Just running by - I'm up  .2  this week but that's basically like being the same to me.  Once again I got off a little Thursday night and kind of slid into a non-tracking weekend from there.  That's the one habit I really need to change!

Gotta run to see my trainer now...more tomorrow!


----------



## albertamommyof4

CONGRATS!!  Way to go!!  I would love to know where in Alberta you are, we are practically neighbors.  I am just north of Saskatoon, SK (I work in Saskatoon). 


Congrats on the loss
I am in Grande Prairie so a ways away lol. Saskatoon is gorgeous, i visited about 15 years ago and had a blast there. would love to go back


----------



## gellybean

mom2faith said:


> 1lb is not that bad, and like you said, if it is follwed by a big week - who cares .  I remember being on WW a few years ago and I was always 2 weeks behind.  If I ate really well one week it would be two weeks before the scale showed it.  Same happened if I had a bad week, it would be two weeks before it caught up to me.  I have no idea what my body was doing at that time, but whatever, overall I was losing!!  Hope you had a good weekend at your moms, sounds like it was a little emotional.
> 
> Oh, I have been meaning to ask you, now that you are not doing 6WBM what are you doing?


The weekend was bizarre. It was the first time that I'd been there when my parents weren't home. My parents are older, 72 and 67 and it was a natural thought process for me to think of the future and when this happens again, permanently. Them not being there. So that was depressing.

Then Saturday morning I woke up, texted my hubby that I was up and didn't hear back from him. So I called his cell, no answer. Waited 10 more mins, called again, no answer no return text. So I called his place of work and he hadn't made it in yet and hadn't called in late. Should have been there 45 mins before. So there I was, an hour and half away and can't find my husband. He's late to work and he's never that late without calling and letting them know. So I got really worried. An hour later, after calling the house and his cell repeatedly still no word from hubby. 

I finally called my sister (who lives in the town we do) and asked her to drive over and see if his car was in the driveway. Thankfully it was, and she went into our backyard and banged on the window and woke him up.  The power had flicked out over night with some thunder storms and his alarm hadn't gone off. He couldn't hear the phone because it was on the base in the other room. No telling how late he would have slept had she not woken him. 

It just really freaked me out for a bit though. So between the depressing thoughts and the fearful thoughts I baked a batch of oatmeal cookies!  And ate them. Well, way too many of them. Not saying it was the right thing to do, but it's what I did.

I also really reflected on how much food plays a part in my life and has for a very long time. Being back in the house I grew up in, without the distractions of people around or a holiday, really gave me time to think and made me look back on my childhood and teenage years and  at how much food played a part in my life. It wasn't a pretty reflection.

Re: what plan I'm doing now, I'm tracking on livestrong's daily plate and trying to track WW points too. I'm not paying for the WW online tools, just googled a WW calculator and track my total cals/fat/fiber to make sure I'm under on points too. I'm double tracking mainly b/c DH likes WW and I like livestrong and this is my way to meet him half way.

On livestrong, I lowered my daily allowed cals. I thought it was high and after joining every single weight loss website I can find  I took the average of every other sites goal for my weight for a -2 lb/wk loss.

Right now I'm really trying to focus on what I'm eating, not just how much or many cals. I can eat 1500 cals of carbs or of carbs, protein and veggies and fruits. So really trying to focus on eating right foods, not just less.




Stacybaeasm said:


> Have you guys seen the new 100 calorie cheese packs from Kraft?  I LOVE cheese and I am not good about measuring it out so I always eat more than I should.  I bought a bag of these snacks this weekend and just did the first one for a snack, along with some pretzel thins.  Wow!  Cheddar and Jack with some crispy goodness!  It was the perfect snack here at work, only came to about 200 calories, AND I was able to up my protein!  I think I'm in love.



I'm gonna have to try that cheese!! Glad you found a snack you enjoy and that's healthy too!!! 






Update:

So much for working out tonight.  DS2 starting vomiting around lunch time. So I'm gonna stay home with him tonight. Poor little guy. He seems better though... I just hate leaving him when he's all puney. 

We're having stuffed cabbage soup tonight for dinner. YUMMY! Catch you ladies later!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Dinner: 15 Nilla Wafers and 2 packets of Quaker Raisin and Spice Instant Oatmeal(can you tell I love oatmeal?).

Sorry to hear your DS is sick   I hope he feels better soon!  Its horrible when they are that little and vomiting, they normally can't control when/where it happens.  Poor guy!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Congratulations to everyone that had a good week! 

Gellybean - I TOTALLY understand your reaction. Heck I have that same panicking feeling when I can't get a hold of my mom and she lives about 2 miles from me. In fact I've decided I'll only call her either on my way to work or on my way home that way if I can't get in touch with her at least I can drive over there and see if she is at home.  I'm so glad you had your sister around so you could have her check on him for you.  Sorry your son is feeling yucky.  Hopefully he's better soon.  

I had another bad week.  I'm down -.8 from last week, but +1lb from where I started last month.  I totally own up to everything.  It seems my days start off really good, but then by the time the afternoon rolls around I'm just scouring the shelves for things to munch on.  The cooking classes that we are taking isn't helping either, we learned how to make turnovers with puff pastry and so we made two batches this weekend.  They don't taste as good if you let them sit so of course I've eaten them.  I do have to say that I've figured out something (ok, here's one of the TMI tidbits). I know why I'm always heavier on Monday than any other day of the week.  My menu doesn't change much on the weekdays (Raisin Bran for Breakfast, Frozen lunch thing, Activia yogurt for a snack, maybe some fruit or a salad). On the weekends my diet is all over the place. Needless to say I'm not "regular" on the weekends and it doesn't seem to equilize till about Thursday (I ALWAYS weigh the least on Thursday).  I guess I'll have to try and be more careful on the weekends and add either more fiber or more water to get things moving in the right direction (sorry TMI).

Today is going well and will be taking a nice long walk when I get home.


----------



## ancestry

W A R N I N G -- I have a personal (TMI) question for everyone -- 

Do you find that dieting and/or exercising affects your periods?

TMI alert --- I have a mirena IUD and prior to starting my weight loss program I barely had a period.  The Mirena causes many women to not have a period at all and with others it reduces the intensity and length of it.

I've had a Mirena for over 7 years now (switched out at the five year mark) and never had a problem.  The past few months since I have been exercising and losing weight my monthly friend seems to be getting heavier and more painful.  Each month is a little bit worse than the month before.  

When I got off plan for a couple of weeks (when I had the respiratory infection) it went back to like the way it was before. Now I'm working out again and it is bad again.  <sigh>

Any one else experience this?


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

gellybean said:


> WTG everyone!!!! I know some weeks are harder than others!! But we're still here, still trying. Just remember, you're better off now than you were when you started. If for no other reason than you are accountable to yourself for your own progress in your skinny island journey!!






mom2faith said:


> Well, here are my results from week # 1
> 
> -2.0 lbs!!!






Stacybaeasm said:


> Have you guys seen the new 100 calorie cheese packs from Kraft?  I LOVE cheese and I am not good about measuring it out so I always eat more than I should.  I bought a bag of these snacks this weekend and just did the first one for a snack, along with some pretzel thins.  Wow!  Cheddar and Jack with some crispy goodness!  It was the perfect snack here at work, only came to about 200 calories, AND I was able to up my protein!  I think I'm in love.



 have yet to meet a dairy product I didn't love thanks for the tip!


----------



## tlenzendorf

ancestry said:


> W A R N I N G -- I have a personal (TMI) question for everyone --
> 
> Do you find that dieting and/or exercising affects your periods?
> 
> TMI alert --- I have a mirena IUD and prior to starting my weight loss program I barely had a period.  The Mirena causes many women to not have a period at all and with others it reduces the intensity and length of it.
> 
> I've had a Mirena for over 7 years now (switched out at the five year mark) and never had a problem.  The past few months since I have been exercising and losing weight my monthly friend seems to be getting heavier and more painful.  Each month is a little bit worse than the month before.
> 
> When I got off plan for a couple of weeks (when I had the respiratory infection) it went back to like the way it was before. Now I'm working out again and it is bad again.  <sigh>
> 
> Any one else experience this?



I also have a Mirena.  I did fine with the first one up until the 4 year mark, then I started heavy bleeding/cramps, all the fun stuff.  I got it switched out early and now with the new one just have occasional hints of a period.  When I'm sick or stressed out I definitely get a more normal period.  So I do think that different things can affect it.


----------



## Duchie

ancestry said:


> W A R N I N G -- I have a personal (TMI) question for everyone --
> 
> Do you find that dieting and/or exercising affects your periods?
> 
> TMI alert --- I have a mirena IUD and prior to starting my weight loss program I barely had a period.  The Mirena causes many women to not have a period at all and with others it reduces the intensity and length of it.
> 
> I've had a Mirena for over 7 years now (switched out at the five year mark) and never had a problem.  The past few months since I have been exercising and losing weight my monthly friend seems to be getting heavier and more painful.  Each month is a little bit worse than the month before.
> 
> When I got off plan for a couple of weeks (when I had the respiratory infection) it went back to like the way it was before. Now I'm working out again and it is bad again.  <sigh>
> 
> Any one else experience this?



YES!!!!  Exactly what you described!  Only I've only had mine for 4 years (due to switch it out in October).  I thought the changes for me could possibly be attributed to getting older (I"m 45, so maybe menopause-ish?) or the IUD getting older, but now that you mention it, I realize that it all started about the time I started losing weight (I've exercised pretty consistently over the last several years).  Are you also experiencing cramps in between?  Because I am, and sometimes they're a tad strong.  You've given me something to ask my doctor about now.....


----------



## Mndisneygirl

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I do have to say that I've figured out something (ok, here's one of the TMI tidbits). I know why I'm always heavier on Monday than any other day of the week. My menu doesn't change much on the weekdays (Raisin Bran for Breakfast, Frozen lunch thing, Activia yogurt for a snack, maybe some fruit or a salad). On the weekends my diet is all over the place. Needless to say I'm not "regular" on the weekends and it doesn't seem to equilize till about Thursday (I ALWAYS weigh the least on Thursday). I guess I'll have to try and be more careful on the weekends and add either more fiber or more water to get things moving in the right direction (sorry TMI).
> 
> Today is going well and will be taking a nice long walk when I get home.


 
I have the same thing going on.  At work, my food choices are good, limited and pretty much the same.  Weekends - weird and not the best. Must work on that.  I always weigh less on Thursdays too!!!

On the IUD issues - I don't have one so can't comment on that.  But, just in regard to birth control - if you have an IUD you might want to investigate Essure.  2 friends have had that and it's great.  It's a permanent implanted coil that blocks the tubes.  Just a thought.

I think drinking a lot of water has helped me - I felt so much better by this morning - and was down on the scale again too.  I have to remember that!  

gellybean - hang in there!  I totally understand your feelings about your parents.  My parents are in mid 70s and it is harder and you worry more about everything.  MIL is 82 and quickly going down hill.  She's far away and we have to rely on SIL to handle things.  Very difficult.  I'm glad your DH was okay and it was just the power issue.


----------



## mom2faith

First of all congrats to all those who posted after I commented on losses - we are all on our way to SKINNY ISLAND!!  Even if you had a gin, you are here and you are holding yourself accountable and ready to move on to the next week.  We should all be proud of ourselves. 


So my question today has to do with morning workouts.  DH and I have committed to getting up early to do 30 day Shred for the 30 days.  But what about water/breakfast? For all of you who work out first thing inthe morning do you eat first?  If not, do you have enough energy to do the workout?  Are you drinking lots of water before working out, or just during?  Silly questions, but I have found in the past that when i get up early to work out I do not have the energy to do it properly and I have not had enough water before hand (on account of just waking up).  I think that is why I give up so easily.  So this time I want to be prepared witha plan sothat I do not allow myself ot give up.  (It will be 3 weeks before the DVD comes, so I am not in a hurry, but I am metally preparing myself that this is goingto happen and I am going to stick with it - KWIM?)


As for the TOM questions.  I have the opposite problem.  I am very irregular and have long periods of no period.  I find excersizing and eating healthy makes this worse.  For example right now I am 2 weeks late (and no I am not pregnant, but this is part of my fertility issues).  I have no idea when TOM will come so I have to be prepared everyday.  It STINKS!!! 

Well off to have another great day!!  I was OP all day yesterday and drank 12 glasses of water So today I plan to do the same.

Oh a few notes - Albertamommy - Grand Prairie is still pretty close to being neighbors.  How is the weather there?  We have been chily for the last few days and even had some snow, but today the sun is shining!!

Gellybean - Livestrong is a good program.  I am doing My Fitness Pal and doing the 2 lbs per week goal as well.  It worked last week, so I am interested to see if it will work again.  At 2 lbs per week I will be at goal weight Jan 25, 2011 and my trip to Hawaii is planned for Jan 19 - so that is a perfect goal

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## ancestry

Duchie said:


> YES!!!!  Exactly what you described!  Only I've only had mine for 4 years (due to switch it out in October).  I thought the changes for me could possibly be attributed to getting older (I"m 45, so maybe menopause-ish?) or the IUD getting older, but now that you mention it, I realize that it all started about the time I started losing weight (I've exercised pretty consistently over the last several years).  Are you also experiencing cramps in between?  Because I am, and sometimes they're a tad strong.  You've given me something to ask my doctor about now.....




Yes!  Definitely cramps in between and yes they are strong.  I got spoiled because I barely had a period at all for the past 6 or 7 years, just some light spotting and rarely any cramping.  Now darn it hurts and I have a period again.  Still not heavy by most standards but heavier than what I had been experiencing. 

I just double checked the date and I had my IUD switched out last April - so about a year ago.  The switch was seamless.  I also thought that some of the changes was due to my age as I turned 40 in February but when I think about it it really seems to be tied more closely with weight loss and/or exercise.


----------



## ancestry

tlenzendorf said:


> I also have a Mirena.  I did fine with the first one up until the 4 year mark, then I started heavy bleeding/cramps, all the fun stuff.  I got it switched out early and now with the new one just have occasional hints of a period.  When I'm sick or stressed out I definitely get a more normal period.  So I do think that different things can affect it.



I had mind switched out about a year ago.  The switch was seamless but my period was a bit heavier after the 4 or 4 1/2 year mark when the hormones in the IUD must have began to wear off.  But it is still worse now with the weight loss than with the end of the 5 year period.


----------



## ancestry

mom2faith said:


> So my question today has to do with morning workouts.  DH and I have committed to getting up early to do 30 day Shred for the 30 days.  But what about water/breakfast? For all of you who work out first thing inthe morning do you eat first?  If not, do you have enough energy to do the workout?  Are you drinking lots of water before working out, or just during?



I also work out in the mornings but usually not the first thing in the morning.  On most days my schedule is something like this:

5:30-6:00 AM - Wake Up -- GET COFFEE!  lol!
6:00 - 8:00 AM - Shower, eat breakfast (high protein cereal, a piece of fruit, and a glass of water), get the kids ready and off to school
8:00 - 8:30 AM - Drive to the gym
8:30 AM - 10:30 - Work out

I can not do a full workout without eating breakfast but on the other hand I also can't workout with a completely full stomach.  I usually eat breakfast around 7:30 AM and my workout starts around 8:30 AM so I have an hour where my body processes the food and water.  If I try to work out immediately after eating I get very nauseated and feel like I am going to vomit.

Today, Tuesday, I work out in the afternoons because the kids have swimming lessons after school and I don't want to have to drive to the Y twice in one day as it is a fairly long drive.  I don't particularly like afternoon workouts.  I always have difficulty making it through an afternoon workout but don't have problems with the morning ones.


----------



## mom2faith

So, what does everyone have for goals?

I sat down and figured out a few for meL


10% loss (23.5 lbs) - June 30, 2010
"ONE"derland (35 lbs) - August 15, 2010
BMI of "Overweight" (not "Obese") (39 lbs) - August 30, 2010
180 lbs (55 lbs) - Oct 31, 2010
160 lbs GOAL 75lbs - Jan 19, 2011 - When I leave for Hawaii!!

Anyone else figured out some mini-goals?


----------



## albertamommyof4

mom2faith said:


> So, what does everyone have for goals?
> 
> I sat down and figured out a few for meL
> 
> 
> 10% loss (23.5 lbs) - June 30, 2010
> "ONE"derland (35 lbs) - August 15, 2010
> BMI of "Overweight" (not "Obese") (39 lbs) - August 30, 2010
> 180 lbs (55 lbs) - Oct 31, 2010
> 160 lbs GOAL 75lbs - Jan 19, 2011 - When I leave for Hawaii!!
> 
> Anyone else figured out some mini-goals?



love your goals, haven't set much yet for me but i should really do that.
The weather here is nice , yesterday was +11 today is sunny with a little wind of course lol. I would love to get last week weather back it was in the 20's ( which is not usual, lol).


----------



## tlenzendorf

Another good day so far! 

Breakfast-2 packets of Quaker Instant Maple and Brown Sugar Oatmeal.  I have figured out that 1 packet won't work for me when you only add 1/3c water, but the ones where you add 1/2c water I can do one packet.

Snack-1 apple

Lunch-1 Activia yogurt, 1 Chicken Enchilada Suiza Lean Cuisine and 1 Sugar Free with Probiotics Jello Pudding cup


----------



## tlenzendorf

A small slip, I ate 1 Nutty Bar.  Not one pack of 2, just 1.  I'm not looking horribly upon myself or anything, just have to fess up and hold myself accountable!  Especially since I'm sure I'll have a piece of cake this evening.  We did walk at lunch today, 1.61 miles.  If I walk again around dinner time I should walk off the calories of my double dessert day.


----------



## adnilele

Congratulations to everyone who lost this week!

Also, is it weird that I have never heard of an IUD before...after reading all of your encounters, I had to google it.  Interesting...it sounds wonderful to not really have to worry about getting your period...I have never been on birth control, but eventually in my life, after I have kids, this seems like something worth getting!  


As for goals....I hope to be down a solid ten pounds by my Disney Trip at the end of June... like ten pounds where I am working on my 11th and 12th, not where I am working on my 8th and 9th...like a lot of you, I am my lowest on Thursdays...I get so excited then so depressed when that weight is just a lie!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Good Morning Everyone!

I will be posting the weight loss tally in a bit.

I am behind here and need to get caught up with everyone.  This past weekend and this week has just been a killer.

Treyner has been battling flu like systems since the weekend and trying to get him cared for from a distance is not fun.  Migraine and weak and lethargic.  He went to urgent care on Sunday there and then to school nurse on Monday and another regular doc appt. Monday afternoon.  Looking back he has not been feeling well on and off since he got to school in January but chalked it up to typical college late nights, poor eating and just learning to balance everything.

The urgent care took his blood sugars since diabetes is in the family and his levels were higher than they would have liked.  138 I believe.  They retested on Monday also and it was elevated.  He is sick though and that could play in but to be safe, they want him to have a full work up with his primary here and then depending on results see an endocrinologist if needed.

Dan flies to meet him on Sat. to drive home and I will be glad to get him back here to just have a thorough check and make sure it is nothing more than strep/mono.

He also is in the process of renting a townhouse with 1-2 other people and I have been helping him validate costs since he has never lived on his own and needs to understand that there is more than just "rent" in the cost of off campus housing.  Big changes ahead and it is good, just time consuming right now.

Had appt's with my Dad Monday, Tuesday Track Meet for Baylor, tonight Rugby for Carsyn and in between all that, there is soccer practice for Baylor from 6:30-8 S,M,W and Carsyn has soccer and rugby practice almost every day as well.  She usually drives herself but there is always the fun of coordinating the cars since when I need to be at my Dad's or take him anywhere, I only have one car that fits his wheelchair.  We have a car that she will drive that needs new tires and just bought those so that will help.

Just busy life with 3 kids and work etc., this week just seems to have gotten away from me in organization with how much time it will take for everything.  Need to delegate better.

The summer is in full swing and I need to get organized and get a new routine going for my days.  I need to exercise, plan my food, get here and my TR, plus work before 3 p.m. because every time I think I have time at night, I am sorely mistaken!

The good news is I am still at the same weight!  We found furniture that will be delivered tom. for the upstairs so my Dad when he moves in, he has a place to sit and I am blessed every morning I wake up to have a family to be busy with.  My Dad's leg is doing great and he is now getting ready for the prosthetic process which will mean more trips to Doc's with fittings and such but I am so glad we are on our way!

Having a huge sale this weekend and oh yeah, need to get stuff marked today and tom.  Supposed to rain! 

Can't wait to read later all about you guys.   Just please know that you all are on my mind more than i have been here this week.  I think I might just cave and get a blackberry or some sort of device that I can have internet access with.  That way at least during practices or sitting at doc appt's with my Dad, I can get what I need to get done for myself!!!

Miss you all so much!!!


----------



## tlenzendorf

I'm sorry life is so hectic for ya Dawn!  Hopefully things will calm down soon with all the changes that are happening.  Take your time and know that we'll be here for you when you get back 

Oh yeah, and if you have AT&T, totally go with an iPhone!  Revolutionized my life!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Dis Name		Name			Total Loss
Dizneydawn		Dawn			up.6
Grumpyyoungguy		Dan			-1
Stitchfan23		Heather			?
Stacybaeasm		Stacy			-10.1
MulanUSAF		Leen			-15.5
gellybean		Aimee			-4.2
Leash		Alicia			-4
MNdisneygirl		Sheree			-4
luvsJack		Sharon			-11
PixiePlanner		Jessica			?
Shellabell		Michelle			-3.1
ski_mom		Becky			-8.5
eliz 991		Elizabeth			up 1
ancestry		Allison			-18
Hanutedmansionmommna		Michele			-5
Duchie		Barb			-15.1
Anna114		Anna			?
adnilele		Danielle			-1.5
Mom2Faith		Amy			-2
tlenzendorf		Tricia			-1.7
CrabbyyetLovable		Amy			?
albertamommyof4		Tammy			-3.5
peacemickeylovers		Lisa			?
njtinkmom		Gina			?
GoofyWife		Sue			?
LittlePeppers		Jennifer			Gone 3 weeks

? = no weight available for this week

*Total Loss = 108.2!!!!!*

I need to send out 2 more 15 pound loss pics I see!!!   Anybody else need a new pic???  Again, they are sent at the 5 pound increments losses!!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Dawn - oh  my you are busy!  I'm glad to hear that your dad is doing well.  I worked with a man who had a leg amputation as well, and know it's a long process!!
I bet you're dang glad you bought that ticket so Dan can get Treyner home safe!
And throw a garage sale in the mix???? Holy Hannah!
We totally understand busy lives - we sure don't expect you to be sitting in front of the computer every minute!  Might I just say, I love my iphone? It's so handy to do a little reading on the DIS and short posts.  Can't do the pictures though, but having the web at your fingertips while sittting watching your kids' activities is great!

After I posted a gain this week, I got on the scale this a.m. and was down - so I guess I'm shedding that water weight.  I'm "working from home" today, so I can take the dog for a nice long walk and do some Wii fit in between loads of  and my work email/voicemail stuff.

Going to make a little tuna salad for lunch I believe.

Have a great day everyone!!!!  Keep thinking positive.  I know we can do this together!!!


----------



## zoegirl

Do ya'll have room in your group for 1 more? I've been on my weight loss journey for 9 weeks and it would be wonderful to have some people to talk/celebrate/whine about weight-loss with.

about me:

First Name and Screen name: Bree/zoegirl
What your Goal Is for Fitness:I'm already pretty fit (am an avid runner), just have a hard time burning more calories than I take in.
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: chips of any kind...they are my weakness
Favorite Good Food for You: I love most fruits & veggies, my favorite right now is bell peppers dipped in ranch or hummus
Favorite Form of Exercise:I run, cycle, swim some, and generally stay pretty active. Finding time to exercise isn't my problem, but emotionally eating is 
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: to wear a pair of super hot jeans & a tank & feel good about myself in it.
Family: married for 11 years to Greg, have a 3 1/2 yo Lucas & last but not least a 10 yo shih tzu Zoe

I have been on WW for 9 weeks and have lost 13 lbs so far. I'm trying to lose 10 more but lately have been finding myself getting bored with the program. I would love to be a part of a weight loss thread to talk about these things.

~bree~


----------



## mom2faith

WARNING CHEESEY ALERT!!!

OK, I had to write that because I just had a huge epiphany!!  I was thinking about my sister who is going through some tough times and who is having panic attacks as a result and I determined that it is because the rest of her life is out of control that she is trying to control the germs, etc that she comes in contact with (this is an entire long story that I do not want to get into, but it was the basis of my epiphany...) Anyways, so I am thinking about her and I realize, hey wait a minute that is me too! I am a huge control freak which is caused by things in my life and also hurts things in my life!

I have been thinking a lot about my teenage years, which were not horrible but there are a few things that happened that I am realizing had much more of an effect on me than I thought.  For example my very first boyfriend tried to commit suicide and called me.  I "saved" him by getting my mom and her friend to get the police over to his house. Two years later, while my family was a funeral this same boyfirend broke into our home and ransacked it and stole a bunch of stuff from my family. In those days you did not get counselling or anything, you just dealt with it and moved on. 

Fast forward to after high school and I began dating a guy, who I stayed with for 7 years and he was not great either.  There was a lot of emotional and a bit of physical abuse.  But, I thought I loved him and thought I could change him.  So I stayed.

Right after breaking off that relationship I started dating my DH and we got married very quickly.  I love DH and he is truly the best thing that ever happened to me, but I did not allow myself time to "heal" from my previous relationships.  Nor did I deal with those relationships at all. 

So, from the day I graduated (when I weighed 103lbs) until the days I broke up with loser #2, I had gained about 60 lbs.  Now since I married my husband I have gained another 80 lbs in 8 years!!  WOW!! 

This all comes back to control.  I have watched myself not have control over so many things in my life and I have allowed myself to be in bad relationships and bad jobs and bad situations.  Now that I am in a good job, a good relationship and a great situation, I am still self-sabotaging.  I am gaining weight like a mad woman!! I have lost control over that part of my life!

Yet, during this time I have fought to be "in control" of other parts of my life and have caused a lot of stress in my marriage as a result - I want to control how the house is organized, how DH puts things away, how DD does her hair, how we spend our time, etc.  I can go on and on.  When really, all I want to control is me and I cannot find that ground.  I cannot get control of my emotional eating. I cannot get control of my laziness.  I cannot get control of me need to be "popular" and noticed (even though I do not want people to notice my weight).

I have said earlier that I do not see myself as fat, I still see myself as that skinny girl from high school and that is part of the reason I did not think I had a problem.  I never really took a good look at myself.  And now I realize that I have bottled up all the crappy emotions I have experience since high school and tried to forget them.  I am trying to be that girl who got hurt by loser #1.  I am trying to stay in that time before I got hurt and that is why I do not see that I have sabotaged myself along the way. 

Wow.  I feel so refreshed right now.  I feel like I just took a good look at my life and I realize now what I need to do.  I need to start appreciating the life I have and appreciating what I contribute to the lives around me.  I need to let go of controlling others and start channelling that control into what I do for me. 

Oh, and just so you do not think I completely dwell on the past, there have been a lot of crappy things happen as an n adult too:  I did lose a very good friend to suicide; I have secondary infertility, etc.  Lots of crap.  But everyone has that.  I just have to learn to deal with it without sabotaging myself. 


WHEW!!  I hope you are not all rolling your eyes thinking "good grief this girl is crazy!!.  I really just had one of those light bulb moments that I had to share. 

Thank you for listening


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I think that it's wonderful that you figured those things out.  You made me stop and think too.  Thank you.
I have had to learn to let the little things go in life, focus on the good and force myself to take time to relax (I call it Mommy's time out!).  Having just had such a weekend, I realize that I have a dammmm good life and I am doing ok. Likewise, I have all those little crappy things that make me crazy.  Most of which are out of my control, so I'm not going to worry about that.  Like other people's behaviors.  I am not a patient person by nature and have a hard time listening to people (especially family/kids) tell a story that takes more than 2 minutes.  You know how kids have to tell you EVERY detail?  Can't stand it.  I'm trying to focus on my kids, teaching them good lessons and spending time with them, rather than worry about my favorite TV show (DVR!) or going shopping etc.  I want them to be healthy too, physically and emotionally.  So I have to start with myself.

I am an emotional eater and those stressful days make me want to just pig out.  I have to find another outlet for those emotions.  Coming here is a good start.

How do you think you can handle your epiphany?  Do you think you can give up some control of those things and be in control of YOU?  I hope you can move forward from this point now that you realize some of the things that have been holding you back.  GOOD FOR YOU!!!


I went for a walk with my dog this morning, still eating healthy.  Made my tuna salad for lunch - should be enough for two days.  Unfortunately did not have any light mayo, so had to use regular.  Thankfully I don't like a lot of mayo.  Going to spend some quality time with myself and a book out in the backyard today.  Too nice of a day to be inside!!


----------



## Anna114

So I think I just had a huge AHA moment. I was up a pound this week  but I admittedly have not really been dieting these last few weeks (as I posted when I told all of you I hit a dieting wall) The good news was I still managed to lose a pound, 46 to date. Today I seem to be hungrier then normal (not good since I want that last pound back before the Poly next week) So I went to the cabinet and had a snack of nachos and salsa. These are multi-grain chips I only had one serving which is 140 cals and 1 serving of carbs for me (damn diabetes) and the salsa was next to nothing. The whole point here and the aha moment making better choices and still managing to be content. To be honest my true choice would have been loaded fries  but that is not an option and in the past the chips wouldn't have been mentally OK but now they are. 

What's everyone's healthy snack?


----------



## ancestry

mom2faith said:


> I have said earlier that I do not see myself as fat, I still see myself as that skinny girl from high school and that is part of the reason I did not think I had a problem.  I never really took a good look at myself.



While your whole post made a lot of sense and really resonates with me in many ways this one sentence in particular really hits home.  My "mind" knows I am way overweight.  My "mind" knows that I am statistically obese but I have never seen myself as fat.  

I never had a weight problem until about 6 years ago after my twins were born and a whole lot of stressful things happened in my life that I couldn't control -- i.e. my dad died when I was 6 months pregnant, I got fired, my husband lost his job 3 months later, we had to move from Pennsylvania to Maine, etc. etc.

Anyways I digress..... The point I was trying to make about not seeing myself as fat was this....about 3 weeks ago I went to a local discount/second hand store to buy myself a bunch of athletic shorts to workout in.  Since they are athletic shorts (i.e. basketball style) I didn't try anything on.  I figured I could guess at the size.  I bought about 5 or 6 pair.  When I got home NOT ONE SINGLE PAIR FIT -- not even close!  And they were all so small that I seriously needed to lose probably close to 30 pounds at that point to even get into them. 

The sad thing is I had picked them up really thinking that some of them were going to be lose on me.  Boy is my perception of myself -- my body size -- REALLY off.


----------



## mom2faith

Mndisneygirl said:


> How do you think you can handle your epiphany?  Do you think you can give up some control of those things and be in control of YOU?  I hope you can move forward from this point now that you realize some of the things that have been holding you back.  GOOD FOR YOU!!!


Well, I have not yet decided where I am going to go from here, but I do know that my control issues need to get under control and then re-channelled to help me!


Anna114 said:


> So I think I just had a huge AHA moment. I was up a pound this week  but I admittedly have not really been dieting these last few weeks (as I posted when I told all of you I hit a dieting wall) The good news was I still managed to lose a pound, 46 to date. Today I seem to be hungrier then normal (not good since I want that last pound back before the Poly next week) So I went to the cabinet and had a snack of nachos and salsa. These are multi-grain chips I only had one serving which is 140 cals and 1 serving of carbs for me (damn diabetes) and the salsa was next to nothing. The whole point here and the aha moment making better choices and still managing to be content. To be honest my true choice would have been loaded fries  but that is not an option and in the past the chips wouldn't have been mentally OK but now they are.
> 
> What's everyone's healthy snack?



WOW!! Everyone is having AHA moments today!  Good for us!!

My Healthy snack is apples with a little bit of peanut butter.  That is one of my favorites.  And, if I have room in my day for the extra fat from the PB I will go for it!!  YUMMY!!



ancestry said:


> While your whole post made a lot of sense and really resonates with me in many ways this one sentence in particular really hits home.  My "mind" knows I am way overweight.  My "mind" knows that I am statistically obese but I have never seen myself as fat.
> 
> I never had a weight problem until about 6 years ago after my twins were born and a whole lot of stressful things happened in my life that I couldn't control -- i.e. my dad died when I was 6 months pregnant, I got fired, my husband lost his job 3 months later, we had to move from Pennsylvania to Maine, etc. etc.
> 
> Anyways I digress..... The point I was trying to make about not seeing myself as fat was this....about 3 weeks ago I went to a local discount/second hand store to buy myself a bunch of athletic shorts to workout in.  Since they are athletic shorts (i.e. basketball style) I didn't try anything on.  I figured I could guess at the size.  I bought about 5 or 6 pair.  When I got home NOT ONE SINGLE PAIR FIT -- not even close!  And they were all so small that I seriously needed to lose probably close to 30 pounds at that point to even get into them.
> 
> The sad thing is I had picked them up really thinking that some of them were going to be lose on me.  Boy is my perception of myself -- my body size -- REALLY off.



Yup - that is me!! I remember I got some clothes from Ebay once and I help up a pair of capris and laughed at how big they were. I was joking about how I will NEVER fit into anything that big - and, you guessed it, they fit perfectly.  I was heartbroken!!

So we will have to be there for each other as we obviously have the same problems being oblivious to what is happening to us.  

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Aha moments abound.

I have the complete opposite problem. I've been overweight for most of my life.  I was talking to my DH the other day as we were on a walk. I really don't notice the weight that I've lost (around 55lbs total). When I look at others I try and see if I think I'm bigger than them. There were two ladies in front of us walking (one overweight and one "normal" sized one) and I said "Am I as big as she is?" (the overweight one) he was amazed that I thought I was even close to her weight. He said "you were that size about 40lbs ago" and "I was thinking you looked more like the other lady but I didn't want to say anything since I didn't want you to think that I always go around looking at ladies rears".  It was an eye opening moment.  

So why do I sabotage myself?  I do really well for a while, then I'll be at home and cruise the kitchen. Some days I'm good about making healthy choices, but lately I just seem to be eating out of control.  Not really hungry, but can't stop myself. I'm sure it is a control thing, but why if that is the one thing that I DO have control over is it the one thing that seems to control ME?

I really have the best of intentions of hitting the gym and working out, but by the time I leave work I just don't have any motivation. I wish I had a workout buddy, but I haven't been successful in getting anyone else motivated with me.  

I guess I better get off the pity wagon and find some internal motivation and get moving.


----------



## gellybean

Zoegirl! 
It's never too late to join!

Dawn!!    Miss you!! I hope Treyner gets well soon and that it's nothing more than a common bug! Glad you're dad is progressing nicely! Looking forward to you being on here more once your life calms down (though probably not as much as you are looking forward to it!  )

Powerful post this morning Amy!!  WOW! I wish I could have some ephiphanies! I think I'm probably trying too hard to figure out what my issues are and need to just let it come out on its own. I watch shows like Biggest Loser and Ruby and listen to them talk about their reasons and demons and baggage and repressed memories that caused them to bury themselves in weight to protect themselves or punish themselves or whatever the reason, and I just can't figure mine out. Sure I had things happen to me but nothing tragic or life altering. Well not hugely life altering. 

I think I'm just a plain ol food addict.  I'm still trying to figure it all out. And am glad that I have all of you to figure it out with and come to vent it all when/if I ever do figure it out.

DH left for an overnight business trip so today's gonna either be really great or really bad foodwise. I went through McD's drive thru for breakfast this morning. Between getting hubby packed, and DS7 off to school and taking hubby to pick up a rental car for his trip, there was no time to eat breakfast and I knew he needed to eat before getting on the road. So McD's it was. I tracked it before hand and shared the McGriddle with hubby. It was about a 620 cal breakfast  but it stuck with me and all I've had since is a cup of grapes. So I should still be on target for the day. 

Still haven't been to the gym this week. I caught a mild case of what DS2 had and didn't dare go to the gym after that Alli story Amy shared!! 

I probably won't make it today either. Sister has company in tonight and she can't go and with DH gone I'm probably just gonna enjoy my kids and work on the house.

BUT I will get back to the gym tomorrow and Friday and next week should be a 4 or 5 day week.  That's my determined face. 

Is anyone else having DIS issues? My screens are centered weird and it's not letting me post smilies, I'm having to type them out, the fonts and colors were gone for a while,  and I can't access my User CP. Is it just me or is DIS having a bad day?


----------



## mom2faith

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Aha moments abound.
> 
> I have the complete opposite problem. I've been overweight for most of my life.  I was talking to my DH the other day as we were on a walk. I really don't notice the weight that I've lost (around 55lbs total). When I look at others I try and see if I think I'm bigger than them. There were two ladies in front of us walking (one overweight and one "normal" sized one) and I said "Am I as big as she is?" (the overweight one) he was amazed that I thought I was even close to her weight. He said "you were that size about 40lbs ago" and "I was thinking you looked more like the other lady but I didn't want to say anything since I didn't want you to think that I always go around looking at ladies rears".  It was an eye opening moment.
> 
> So why do I sabotage myself?  I do really well for a while, then I'll be at home and cruise the kitchen. Some days I'm good about making healthy choices, but lately I just seem to be eating out of control.  *Not really hungry, but can't stop myself. I'm sure it is a control thing, but why if that is the one thing that I DO have control over is it the one thing that seems to control ME?*
> 
> I really have the best of intentions of hitting the gym and working out, but by the time I leave work I just don't have any motivation. I wish I had a workout buddy, but I haven't been successful in getting anyone else motivated with me.
> 
> I guess I better get off the pity wagon and find some internal motivation and get moving.



This statement says it all for me!! It seems so simple, so why is it taking us all so long to figure it out??



gellybean said:


> Zoegirl!
> It's never too late to join!
> 
> Dawn!!    Miss you!! I hope Treyner gets well soon and that it's nothing more than a common bug! Glad you're dad is progressing nicely! Looking forward to you being on here more once your life calms down (though probably not as much as you are looking forward to it!  )
> 
> Powerful post this morning Amy!!  WOW! I wish I could have some ephiphanies! I think I'm probably trying too hard to figure out what my issues are and need to just let it come out on its own. I watch shows like Biggest Loser and Ruby and listen to them talk about their reasons and demons and baggage and repressed memories that caused them to bury themselves in weight to protect themselves or punish themselves or whatever the reason, and I just can't figure mine out. Sure I had things happen to me but nothing tragic or life altering. Well not hugely life altering.
> 
> I think I'm just a plain ol food addict.  I'm still trying to figure it all out. And am glad that I have all of you to figure it out with and come to vent it all when/if I ever do figure it out.
> 
> DH left for an overnight business trip so today's gonna either be really great or really bad foodwise. I went through McD's drive thru for breakfast this morning. Between getting hubby packed, and DS7 off to school and taking hubby to pick up a rental car for his trip, there was no time to eat breakfast and I knew he needed to eat before getting on the road. So McD's it was. I tracked it before hand and shared the McGriddle with hubby. It was about a 620 cal breakfast  but it stuck with me and all I've had since is a cup of grapes. So I should still be on target for the day.
> 
> Still haven't been to the gym this week. I caught a mild case of what DS2 had and didn't dare go to the gym after that Alli story Amy shared!!
> 
> I probably won't make it today either. Sister has company in tonight and she can't go and with DH gone I'm probably just gonna enjoy my kids and work on the house.
> 
> BUT I will get back to the gym tomorrow and Friday and next week should be a 4 or 5 day week.  That's my determined face.
> 
> Is anyone else having DIS issues? My screens are centered weird and it's not letting me post smilies, I'm having to type them out, the fonts and colors were gone for a while,  and I can't access my User CP. Is it just me or is DIS having a bad day?



Thank you.  I know a lot of people have gone through a lot worse, but I think that is my problem.  I look at my past as "Well, you are better off than a lot of people so suck it up".  When in reality is, big or small we have to deal with these issues.  That is the biggest thing I have realized these past few weeks.  Despite the fact that it was 20 years ago, and despite the fact that it was not hugely tragic, I did not deal with it and I carried it around with me.  Now, it turned into weight that I carry around.  

Never think that your problems are too small - they were big to you right?  They had an affect on you right?

I feel the same way about Biggest Loser - like when am I going to have that AHA moment?  I feel I had it today, but like I said I was not thinking about me at the time - I was thinking about my sister. 

Oh, as for DIS problems.  Yup, I had a whole post written up earlier that would not change font or color and would not post.  I had to go out and go back into it. 

Off to finish Dawns TR - if none have you have read it, go read it now (the Goofy/Lap Dance one).  I have laughed and cried and laughed and cried.  I cannot stop reading it!!  I started this morning and am amost done.  (I mean, of course I am working too)

Talk to you later.


----------



## ancestry

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Aha moments abound.
> So why do I sabotage myself?  I do really well for a while, then I'll be at home and cruise the kitchen. Some days I'm good about making healthy choices, but lately I just seem to be eating out of control.  Not really hungry, but can't stop myself. I'm sure it is a control thing, but why if that is the one thing that I DO have control over is it the one thing that seems to control ME?





mom2faith said:


> This statement says it all for me!! It seems so simple, so why is it taking us all so long to figure it out??



You ladies sounds just like I did a couple of months ago.  Some how I have managed to get control on the food addiction and I can (at least for now) stop myself.  Although it terrifies me each and every day that I will suddenly wake up and find myself back where I was with no ability to control what I was shoving in my mouth.

I used food as medication and celebration.  If I was happy I ate to celebrate.  If I was sad I ate to make myself feel better.  If I was stressed I ate to relieve the stress.  If I was bored I ate out of the boredom.  If I was procrastinating on something I ate to pass the time.   It never had anything to do with hungry -- it had everything to do with self-medicating.

Alcoholism and drug abuse run in my family.  I always was SO careful to stay away from alcohol and drugs out of fear that I would easily become an addict due to my genetics.  Well, I did become an addict -- except it was a legal one and a somewhat socially acceptable one.  I was (or should I say I am) addicted to food.

Sorry I had to delete part of what I wrote.  I was bothering me that I had posted it so openly.


----------



## gellybean

I'm so stupid excited I'm about to explode.

I just ordered a body bugg!!!! 
  


I am about ready to burst I'm so psyched!!

I've been watching those puppies for a while and periodically check 24 hr Fitness's site for membership deals. I have contemplated joining a 'bigger' gym after about a year of doing my baby gym. I'd really like to try spin and aerobics and stuff and am debating between 24 hr Fitness and the Y. 

Anyway, long story short while I was on the website checking on their gym memberships I noticed that the Body Bugg was $70 bucks off regular price!  AND then I read the fine print that the price was free shipping, no tax and included 6 months of their website support (normally 10 bucks a month) and I'd get a free personal phone coach session to start with.

Holy great deal Batman! Where do I sign up!!!!!!!!

So Momma got herself a mother's day gift a little early.  

I can't wait to get started on it and to see how much my body is actually burning!! 

Amy- Thanks for letting me know that I wasn't the only one having DIS difficulties!

And I totally agree with you. I need to start reflecting more on things that I feel aren't a big enough deal to be baggage. If I didn't deal with it, it's my baggage, regardless of how 'little' it may be.





To everyone: Anybody want to friend up on Facebook? I thought it might be cool to put some faces to some names and connect on Facebook too! If anyone wants me to add you, pm your email addy!


----------



## mom2faith

.


----------



## gellybean

ancestry said:


> You ladies sounds just like I did a couple of months ago.  Some how I have managed to get control on the food addiction and I can (at least for now) stop myself.  *Although it terrifies me each and every day that I will suddenly wake up and find myself back where I was with no ability to control what I was shoving in my mouth.*
> 
> *I used food as medication and celebration.  If I was happy I ate to celebrate.  If I was sad I ate to make myself feel better.  If I was stressed I ate to relieve the stress.  If I was bored I ate out of the boredom.  If I was procrastinating on something I ate to pass the time.   It never had anything to do with hungry -- it had everything to do with self-medicating*.
> *
> Alcoholism and drug abuse run in my family.  I always was SO careful to stay away from alcohol and drugs out of fear that I would easily become an addict due to my genetics.  Well, I did become an addict -- except it was a legal one and a somewhat socially acceptable one.  I was (or should I say I am) addicted to food.*
> 
> I also can't believe that I am writing this but for me gaining weight also had to do with hiding -- hiding from men.  I always got a lot of attention from men. When I married my current husband and had the twins with him I realized that I loved him and really wanted to be with JUST him but I still had men hitting on me. I didn't trust myself. When DH and I had problems years ago the weight protected me from myself. Being thin would have made it to easy to find someone else but being fat forced me to stay with DH who accepts me no matter what size I am. I still can't believe I am writing this.  Admitting this is SO hard for me.  This is still a MAJOR fear of mine especially if I ever accomplish my weight loss goals.  Overall my marriage with DH is good but it does have its ups and downs and when it is bad it is REALLY bad.  And when we are in a bad run I eat and eat to keep myself here instead of leaving.



 HUGE kuddos for facing that !!!! So proud of you! I can totally see what you mean. There's a lot of things I could say from my past that are probably TMI for the boards but... I know that I have had the thought run through my mind, especially in my first marriage, of "would I stay if I was skinny and could get attention elsewhere?"




Intense stuff today.

The things I bolded are the exact way I am.

The avoiding drugs and alcohol are totally me. I've never touched a cigarette in my life. Never done any illegal substances. Never ever been drunk. Buzzed off two margaritas, yes, but never drunk. And I have always had (ashamed to admit it) a bit of a prideful attitude about this, when in reality I'm just as much of an addict as any one else. In my defense, a lot of why I avoided those substances was because I *KNEW* I was prone to addiction and was fearful I wouldn't be able to handle those things in moderation. In some ways I wonder if it's easier to be a drug addict or alcoholic. Those addictions you can detox from and never touch the stuff again. Food you can't. I have to keep eating. I can't give it up forever. 

The thing you said that I up-sized is a HUGE bam right between the eyes for me. You could not have said it better. I.am.terrified that this time won't be different. That I'll slip back into my old habits, my old apathy. 




Here's an excerpt from my blog on livestrong that I wrote back on March 3:

And it begins.....


Weight loss. What an ugly word. It saps the life out of me to think about it. But the irony of that statement is that the life is literally being sucked out of me without weight loss. I don't know if this time will truly be different. I can only hope. Hope. Hope can be a devastating thing. But without it, where would we be? I've tried to lose weight many times in my life. Done fad diets and stupid medical interventions. But this time I'm doing it the hard way. The right way, I hope. Counting calories and exercise. It seems so simple now that I've started it. It's something I've known would work. So why haven't I done it before ?


I don't know.
I could list a thousand reasons. The truth, deep down, is I really don't know why. It seemed impossible before. Literally impossible. And now it seems doable.

And I'm terrified. I am scared to death that it will become impossible again. And I wish to God I knew what made the difference in me. What made it seem so seemingly undoable and now seems like something I can really put into place as a permanent fixture in my life. It doesn't seem so hard. And I'm scared it will become hard.

I'm doing everything I can do keep it easy. I have joined a support group online and now this site. I love this site. The info, the format, the blogging and diary and that you can keep them separate, and one marked private. I love the tools and data available. 

I hope I've put myself into the Perfect Storm-calorie counting, exercise, and moral support. 


Until next time.


----------



## gellybean

> Dizneydawn - Like I said earlier I am reading your TR (the Goofy/LapDance one).  OMG!!  I was so into it, I was reading and eating a Motts Fruitsation (you know the unsweetened applesauce).  Well, I was enthralled in the TR and not paying attention.  After finishing it, I headed to the washroom and looked in the mirror and I have applesauce all over my shirt!!  I did not even notice I was dribbling down my shirt while I was reading!! Thank goodness I am alone at work today - the boys would have never let me live it down!!



  

OMG! That's hilarious!! Dawn - you're THAT good.


----------



## adnilele

gellybean said:


> the things i bolded are the exact way i am.
> 
> The avoiding drugs and alcohol are totally me. I've never touched a cigarette in my life. Never done any illegal substances. Never ever been drunk. Buzzed off two margaritas, yes, but never drunk. And i have always had (ashamed to admit it) a bit of a prideful attitude about this, when in reality i'm just as much of an addict as any one else. In my defense, a lot of why i avoided those substances was because i *knew* i was prone to addiction and was fearful i wouldn't be able to handle those things in moderation. In some ways i wonder if it's easier to be a drug addict or alcoholic. Those addictions you can detox from and never touch the stuff again. Food you can't. I have to keep eating. I can't give it up forever.
> 
> The thing you said that i up-sized is a huge bam right between the eyes for me. You could not have said it better. I.am.terrified that this time won't be different. That i'll slip back into my old habits, my old apathy.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.
> I could list a thousand reasons. The truth, deep down, is i really don't know why. It seemed impossible before. Literally impossible. And now it seems doable.
> 
> And i'm terrified. I am scared to death that it will become impossible again. And i wish to god i knew what made the difference in me. What made it seem so seemingly undoable and now seems like something i can really put into place as a permanent fixture in my life. It doesn't seem so hard. And i'm scared it will become hard.
> 
> Until next time.



totally.the.same.


----------



## zoegirl

Wow, a lot of Ah-Ha moments and epiphanies today. I can relate to what so many of you are talking about. For some reason i really love the full feeling I get when I over eat. It took me awhile to figure out, but I feel like I've been eating like that for so long because that full/satisfied feeling I was getting when I overate was taking the place of some other areas in my life that were empty. I have kept my weight under control for years (within 5-10lbs) because I have been running and exercising for so long. But starting last fall the weight started creeping up on me and before I knew it I had gained almost 20 lbs!

I really feel like when we figure out what's at the root of all the eating (which for most of us isn't really food) we have a better chance of getting the weight off and keeping it off. 

Today I ate within my points, with 3 to spare for a fat free fudge bar  we do what we have to to lose the weight right? I took cycle this morning and played with my 3 yo & his best buddy in the yard. Late evening is the worst time of day for me to stay out of the pantry.........

~bree~


----------



## ancestry

Okay - I have an actual Disney related question.....

How many of you have actually used any of the gyms at any of the Disney resorts?

Our trip is coming up in 15 days.  We are going to be at Disney for 10 full days (arriving early and leaving late).  We are staying club level and also have the dining plan plus we have dinner reservations at several of the signature restaurants.  In other words the trip is VERY food focused - primarily to keep my husband happy.  An enjoyable dining experience is what he enjoys on vacation.

I promised him early on that I would not be obsessing about food and trying to stay on a diet -- that I would allow myself these 10 days to try to eat like a normal person, although I'm not so sure I'm capable of eating like a normal person.  I'm going to order what I want when I am hungry and not worry about calories.  BUT I am not going to binge and I will stop eating when I am full and will not stuff myself just to clean my plate or to maximize the value of the dining plan like I used to do.  If I am not hungry I won't eat.

Obviously we will be walking a lot but compared to the level of exercise I normally do the walking isn't going to be much.  I was thinking about trying to get in a couple of gym days for a more intense workout but my DH thinks I am nuts that I want to go to the gym when we are at Disney.

Has anyone else had their Disney trip hit in the middle of their weight loss program like this?  What did you do?  Did you try to stay on plan or did you give yourself a free ticket for the trip?


----------



## mom2faith

.


----------



## tlenzendorf

Way to go with the A-HA moments girls!  Thats a great step!  

Welcome to the new members!  

Ancestry and Mom2faith, I hope you have great vacations!

Here is my food for today:
Water
2 packets Quaker Instant Raisin and Spice Oatmeal


----------



## mom2faith

.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I can't answer most of your questions but I believe there is a sugar free or reduced sugar Gatorade out there.  DH had to have a test recently and the instructions said something about drinking gatorade or if diabetic, the sugar free one.  Is it G2?  Sorry I don't have much info, but I'm  pretty sure there's one out there.


----------



## zoegirl

mom2faith said:


> From my limited google searching I found that adding electrolytes would help because by drinking too much water I am depleting the electrolytes, but that means Gatorade and Gatorade means SUGAR!!  I am not willing to make that compromise - KWIM?
> 
> So my questions to you are:
> 
> 1. Have you had similar experiences?
> 
> 2. When does the several trips to the bathroom subside?  How long does it take your body to get used to the additional water?
> 
> 3. Any other electrolyte suggestions?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Amy



I drink smartwater. Which has electrolytes w/o the calories & sugar. I understand about the gatorade. Even G2 has 1-2 ww points per 8oz serving. So I switched to smartwater to get those electrolytes after a long workout.

btw- great attitude about the vegas vacation, and great advice.

~bree~


----------



## zoegirl

I actually just checked in my pantry to get the nutritional info off of the smartwater bottle. It has no calories or sugar per serving, plus it has magnesium and potassium which might be what your body is needing if you're drinking so much water ( I wish I was that diligent). I also looked and Propel is another sugar-free option for an electrolyte drink you could try.But that has sucralose(sp?) and it's 10 calories per 8oz serving.


----------



## Duchie

mom2faith said:


> Today is rough.  I have been at work for 1 1/2 hours and have gone to the washroom 6 times! I feel lethargic and shakey, and overall just weird.  I am not asking for diagnosis, but I am wondering if anyone has had similar experiences.



That happened to me when I cut out caffeine.  My sister (an RN) told me it was a withdrawl type symptom.  In my case, I totally quit cold-turkey so that's probably what happened.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Mom2Faith - I have a tiny bladder so I totally understand the many trips to the bathroom.  I am drinking 120-150 ounces of water a day and sometimes, I am heading to the bathroom every 10 minutes.  And I have been doing this for over a month.  I keep hoping my body will adapt, but I fear I am going to have to cut back on water soon.  Once I start rehearsals and performances, I can't leave every 10 minutes.  Hang in there.  I'm told the body balances out eventually but I'm still waiting.  As for your other symptoms, I don't know.  Did you quit caffeine cold turkey?  Were you consuming a lot of it before you quit?  I was drinking 2 or more liters of Diet Coke daily when I stopped cold turkey.  I had your same symptoms for a while until my body detoxed.  If you know that's not it, you may want to see a doctor.

Sorry I haven't been around much this week.  I'm feeling really down about life, weight loss, everything so I haven't been much fun to be around.  I"m hoping to pull out of it soon.  We'll see.  Meanwhile, I have managed not to eat my depression away.  I know that would just make things worse because I know it is the scale that is at the root of this one.


----------



## mom2faith

.


----------



## mom2faith

So I splurged a little on my calories at lunch and went and got a Cafe Mocha.  The caffiene and sugar combo is making me feel much better already.  I think it was too much water...

Anyways, just had to update.  I ordered the Jillian Michaels 30 Day shred on the weekend and DH and I agreed that we would do it together every morning for 30 days as soon as it arrived.  It was out of stock and supposed to ship in 2 weeks. Perfect, just enough time to really get my calories under control.

But, darn it, it came TODAY!!  Now I HAVE to work out - LOL!!

Actually we are going to start right after we get home from Vegas.  I really want to commit the 30 days to this and I know me - if I start for 5 days and then stop for 5 days I will never start again!! So Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred Start day is May 10th.  I CAN AND WILL DO IT...right???

UPDATE:  I am watching the DVD right now and I am sweating just watching it!!  OY!!  What have I gotten into!!


----------



## enchanted_moonstone

Hi everyone!! I've got to catch up with all this reading as I have been too tired after work to do more than read a few odd bits and ends.... I'm starting to get really demoralised  I can't seem to knuckle down and diet properly. As soon as someone offers some 'naughty' food, I can't resist. I worked this week (I'm a receptionist part time atm) as I was covering someone's holiday time, so I was sitting most of the day, and then eating a sandwich for dinner because it was quick and easy. I was missing breakfast since I was just didn't have the time (couldn't be bothered more like lol) to fix anything. I haven't really gained any, but then I haven't lost much either. I've maybe lost a pound in a couple of weeks - which I don't mind!! I'd rather lose some than nothing, but I've had a phone call from my new doctor today saying I need to go in for a medical tomorrow and I know they're going to give me the, "You are obese, you need to diet" and although I know I am.... I hate other people telling me - it feels like a personal dig at me after years of having people say mean things about my weight etc. I thought I'd have lost more weight than I have before having to go to my new doctors and doing all their health checks etc
Sorry for ranting - I'm just scared about tomorrow and the dreaded weigh in at the doctors 

I Hope you are all good and getting on ok!!!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Stacybaeasm said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much this week.  I'm feeling really down about life, weight loss, everything so I haven't been much fun to be around.  I"m hoping to pull out of it soon.  We'll see.  Meanwhile, I have managed not to eat my depression away.  I know that would just make things worse because I know it is the scale that is at the root of this one.



Hang in there Stacy!   Post away, we're here for you!


----------



## gellybean

mom2faith said:


> NEVER thought I would ever say that!!
> 
> Here is a little background: prior to watching my weight I drank about 48 oz a day give or take.  I also had a lot of salt and other crap in my system, so I often felt thristy.
> 
> Now, I drink about 10 to 12 glasses or 80 to 96 oz per day.  I do this easily and it is not forced.  I fill up my water bottles and sip away until they are gone, often not even realizing how much I have drank. I have also cut back on sodium and caffiene which I know dehydrates you.  And, so far I do not excersize other than normal daily activity (not yet anyways - LOL).
> 
> Today is rough.  I have been at work for 1 1/2 hours and have gone to the washroom 6 times! I feel lethargic and shakey, and overall just weird.  I am not asking for diagnosis, but I am wondering if anyone has had similar experiences.
> 
> From my limited google searching I found that adding electrolytes would help because by drinking too much water I am depleting the electrolytes, but that means Gatorade and Gatorade means SUGAR!!  I am not willing to make that compromise - KWIM?
> 
> So my questions to you are:
> 
> 1. Have you had similar experiences?
> 
> 2. When does the several trips to the bathroom subside?  How long does it take your body to get used to the additional water?
> 
> 3. Any other electrolyte suggestions?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Amy




Sounds like you're low on other things you need. Your blood sugar could be bottoming out too!! Be careful! Glad the cafe mocha helped!



zoegirl said:


> I drink smartwater. Which has electrolytes w/o the calories & sugar. I understand about the gatorade. Even G2 has 1-2 ww points per 8oz serving. So I switched to smartwater to get those electrolytes after a long workout.
> 
> btw- great attitude about the vegas vacation, and great advice.
> 
> ~bree~



I'm gonna have to try Smart Water now!! Sounds like a great 'treat' to mix things up a bit.




Stacybaeasm said:


> Mom2Faith - I have a tiny bladder so I totally understand the many trips to the bathroom.  I am drinking 120-150 ounces of water a day and sometimes, I am heading to the bathroom every 10 minutes.  And I have been doing this for over a month.  I keep hoping my body will adapt, but I fear I am going to have to cut back on water soon.  Once I start rehearsals and performances, I can't leave every 10 minutes.  Hang in there.  I'm told the body balances out eventually but I'm still waiting.  As for your other symptoms, I don't know.  Did you quit caffeine cold turkey?  Were you consuming a lot of it before you quit?  I was drinking 2 or more liters of Diet Coke daily when I stopped cold turkey.  I had your same symptoms for a while until my body detoxed.  If you know that's not it, you may want to see a doctor.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been around much this week.  I'm feeling really down about life, weight loss, everything so I haven't been much fun to be around.  I"m hoping to pull out of it soon.  We'll see.  Meanwhile, I have managed not to eat my depression away.  I know that would just make things worse because I know it is the scale that is at the root of this one.



 Stacy! Hang in there! Don't think you have to be feeling 'fun to be around' to post. Lord knows I've posted my issues, worries, concerns, down in the dumps on here. We're here to listen to all of it, not just the funny happy stuff! That's awesome that you managed to not eat the depression away! Huge victory! 



mom2faith said:


> So I splurged a little on my calories at lunch and went and got a Cafe Mocha.  The caffiene and sugar combo is making me feel much better already.  I think it was too much water...
> 
> Anyways, just had to update.  I ordered the Jillian Michaels 30 Day shred on the weekend and DH and I agreed that we would do it together every morning for 30 days as soon as it arrived.  It was out of stock and supposed to ship in 2 weeks. Perfect, just enough time to really get my calories under control.
> 
> But, darn it, it came TODAY!!  Now I HAVE to work out - LOL!!
> 
> Actually we are going to start right after we get home from Vegas.  I really want to commit the 30 days to this and I know me - if I start for 5 days and then stop for 5 days I will never start again!! So Jillian Michaels 30 Day Shred Start day is May 10th.  I CAN AND WILL DO IT...right???
> 
> UPDATE:  I am watching the DVD right now and I am sweating just watching it!!  OY!!  What have I gotten into!!




Sounds like a challenge for sure!! Can't wait to hear how it goes once you get it in!




enchanted_moonstone said:


> Hi everyone!! I've got to catch up with all this reading as I have been too tired after work to do more than read a few odd bits and ends.... I'm starting to get really demoralised  I can't seem to knuckle down and diet properly. As soon as someone offers some 'naughty' food, I can't resist. I worked this week (I'm a receptionist part time atm) as I was covering someone's holiday time, so I was sitting most of the day, and then eating a sandwich for dinner because it was quick and easy. I was missing breakfast since I was just didn't have the time (couldn't be bothered more like lol) to fix anything. I haven't really gained any, but then I haven't lost much either. I've maybe lost a pound in a couple of weeks - which I don't mind!! I'd rather lose some than nothing, but I've had a phone call from my new doctor today saying I need to go in for a medical tomorrow and I know they're going to give me the, "You are obese, you need to diet" and although I know I am.... I hate other people telling me - it feels like a personal dig at me after years of having people say mean things about my weight etc. I thought I'd have lost more weight than I have before having to go to my new doctors and doing all their health checks etc
> Sorry for ranting - I'm just scared about tomorrow and the dreaded weigh in at the doctors
> 
> I Hope you are all good and getting on ok!!!



 

I hate doctors telling me to lose weight too. Even though I *know* it, it hurts to hear it. Glad you checked back in!! 




I've been doing some research on the bodybugg site and was able to figure out my basic caloric need, my resting metabolic rate, what they want me to consume and what they want me burning. Very interesting. The site is their unofficial site so anyone can do the calculations. I'll get a log in account when the bugg arrives but for now I am playing around. There's a whole thread on their forums devoted to what um bedroom activities yield the most calorie burn.  I was cracking up reading it! 

The site wanted me to set a 12 wk goal. I put 20 lbs which is still less than 2 lbs a week and it said it was too much. For my weight the most I'm supposed to lose in 12 wks is 17 lbs. I figured my mom's number and she weighs quite a bit less than me and she's not supposed to lose more than 11 lbs in 12 wks. So that made me feel better as far as the rate of weight loss goes. 

The site wants me to deficit 700 cals a day to lose the 17 lbs in 12 wks. I'm curious if the actual bodybogg login has yet another goal of calories/needs etc. It seems like every site I read I get a different caloric goal. UGH!

Hope everyone is having a great day!!!


----------



## ancestry

UURRGGHH!  

I have had the most horrible peanut butter cravings all week long.  The ONLY thing I want to eat is peanut butter.  I managed to find a healthier organic peanut butter but it is still high in fat and calories although it isn't quite as bad as the regular stuff.

Plus I've only made it to the gym twice this week due to work related deadlines.  And I probably won't be able to go tomorrow if I want to finish this project on time.

These two things combined mean that I am probably not going to have much if any weight loss for the week.

Okay vent over....back to work....just ignore me...I had to scream somewhere!


----------



## stitchfan23

Holy Smokes, go on vacation for a week and everyone has lots to say.  I have spent a good part of the afternoon catching up.  I am only back for a week until I am gone again so please don't post as much when I am gone the next time

I tried to do well in Disney and I think I was pretty sucessful although I am not stepping on a scale until Monday.  I don't really want to know yet.  I did come home with a cold though so that is not fun.

I was really happy to see a couple of other Canadian gals have joinned.  Now someone will know what I am talking about when I mention Canadian things

Well just wanted to post that i was back and will check in again in the next day or so.  My cold is making my eyes hurt (if that is even possible) so I will sign off for now.


----------



## zoegirl

gellybean said:


> The site wanted me to set a 12 wk goal. I put 20 lbs which is still less than 2 lbs a week and it said it was too much. For my weight the most I'm supposed to lose in 12 wks is 17 lbs. I figured my mom's number and she weighs quite a bit less than me and she's not supposed to lose more than 11 lbs in 12 wks. So that made me feel better as far as the rate of weight loss goes.
> 
> The site wants me to deficit 700 cals a day to lose the 17 lbs in 12 wks. I'm curious if the actual bodybogg login has yet another goal of calories/needs etc. It seems like every site I read I get a different caloric goal. UGH!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!!!




I've always heard that 1-2 lbs per week was good. I'm real interested to see what they tell you to do to burn 700 calories per day (if I'm understanding your post correctly). My guess is a lot of cardio. Please keep us posted.

Ate within my points again today. Thursday evenings are usually our family night to go out to eat, and usually the night that I use some of my flex points to eat something yummy. I wanted pizza & garlic knots, & a salad ( you know for fiber ) but the boys picked taco bell (gross) then the kid saw the chick-fil-a beside taco bell & decided that's what he wanted. It was his night to pick so that's where we ate. SOOOOO not what i wanted on my splurge night so I didn't waste the points and ate soup & salad. It was a small victory for me b/c the old me would've eaten the fried chicken sandwich with fries b/c I was sulking not getting my way. Yes, sabotaging only myself in the process....so glad I've figured this out.

~bree~


----------



## Stacybaeasm

I had a rough night last night.  My new upstairs neighbor has always been loud since he moved in - you know, one of those people who stomps everywhere, seems to run a lot, that kind of thing.  Well, last night about 10:15, there was a LOT of noise up there, running, things slamming on the floor, yelling, and then I heard a female screaming "Ow.  Stop it.  YOu're Hurting me" over and over.  Well, that was it for me, I was out of my apartment and up those stairs faster than I have probably moved in a long time.  I pounded on the door and when the guy answered, I let him have it.  I told him the noise was unacceptable and the fighting was out of control and if it didn't stop this minute, I was calling the police.  Then, I demanded that I see the girl to be sure she was ok.  She poked her head out of the bathroom and was crying with makeup all over her face.  I couldn't tell if he had hit her or not.  I asked if she was ok and she nodded yes.  I then told her that if it EVER got bad, she felt she was in danger or he hit her again, all she had to do was go to any apartment in our part of the complex and ask for help and anyone would be glad to.  I then looked at the guy again and said "Seriously, ANYTHING else happens and I will call the cops."  I went back downstairs and I was shaking, I was so angry.  About 10 minutes later, I heard more thumping, quiet yelling, and him saying "Be quiet, be quiet."  I called the cops and reported a domestic.  I know the cops came but I don't know what happened from there.  At least it stopped for the night, but I'm sure the guy knows who called the police on him.  But, there was nothing else I could do.  I wasn't going to let anyone abuse, physically or mentally, anyone else.  Ever.  Not on my watch.

All of that, combined with my normal insomnia, meant I got a total of 45 minutes sleep last night.  I feel like work is going to be really hard today.  And probably eating will be too.  When you don't get any sleep, you are hungier than normal.  Can't wait to see how this plays out on the scale.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Stacybaeasm said:


> I had a rough night last night. My new upstairs neighbor has always been loud since he moved in - you know, one of those people who stomps everywhere, seems to run a lot, that kind of thing. Well, last night about 10:15, there was a LOT of noise up there, running, things slamming on the floor, yelling, and then I heard a female screaming "Ow. Stop it. YOu're Hurting me" over and over. Well, that was it for me, I was out of my apartment and up those stairs faster than I have probably moved in a long time. I pounded on the door and when the guy answered, I let him have it. I told him the noise was unacceptable and the fighting was out of control and if it didn't stop this minute, I was calling the police. Then, I demanded that I see the girl to be sure she was ok. She poked her head out of the bathroom and was crying with makeup all over her face. I couldn't tell if he had hit her or not. I asked if she was ok and she nodded yes. I then told her that if it EVER got bad, she felt she was in danger or he hit her again, all she had to do was go to any apartment in our part of the complex and ask for help and anyone would be glad to. I then looked at the guy again and said "Seriously, ANYTHING else happens and I will call the cops." I went back downstairs and I was shaking, I was so angry. About 10 minutes later, I heard more thumping, quiet yelling, and him saying "Be quiet, be quiet." I called the cops and reported a domestic. I know the cops came but I don't know what happened from there. At least it stopped for the night, but I'm sure the guy knows who called the police on him. But, there was nothing else I could do. I wasn't going to let anyone abuse, physically or mentally, anyone else. Ever. Not on my watch.
> 
> All of that, combined with my normal insomnia, meant I got a total of 45 minutes sleep last night. I feel like work is going to be really hard today. And probably eating will be too. When you don't get any sleep, you are hungier than normal. Can't wait to see how this plays out on the scale.


 

You should be proud of yourself.  I'm so glad you spoke up and called the police.  You may have saved that woman's life.  She needed to know there was someone there to help and he needed to know he wasn't going to get away with that bull#$#@!  Realize how strong you are and remember to eat healthy like a strong person!!!


----------



## luvsJack

Stacybaeasm said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much this week.  I'm feeling really down about life, weight loss, everything so I haven't been much fun to be around.  I"m hoping to pull out of it soon.  We'll see.  Meanwhile, I have managed not to eat my depression away.  I know that would just make things worse because I know it is the scale that is at the root of this one.



I have been feeling the same way!  Time to get each other on the up swing!    I think I have stayed the same so far this week but it has not been easy!

I have been at the ball field every night this week without time to cook before or after so I am tired; plus all this emotional junk going on.     I have just been feeling down and on the verge of tears most days and a situation with my mother certainly has NOT helped. 

I am hoping to get myself kick started back into gear and ready to go again!  

I saw a coworker yesterday that I have not seen in a couple of months and she looks WONDERFUL!!  She eats only veggies, fruits, (as much of it is fresh as possible)  fish and chicken and drinks water and green tea.   She works out when possible but has a very demanding position and is very late leaving work most nights so says she only work out, at most 2 nights a week.  Seeing her has been a motivator for me to get going again.


----------



## mom2faith

gellybean said:


> I've been doing some research on the bodybugg site and was able to figure out my basic caloric need, my resting metabolic rate, what they want me to consume and what they want me burning. Very interesting. The site is their unofficial site so anyone can do the calculations. I'll get a log in account when the bugg arrives but for now I am playing around. There's a whole thread on their forums devoted to what um bedroom activities yield the most calorie burn.  I was cracking up reading it!
> 
> The site wanted me to set a 12 wk goal. I put 20 lbs which is still less than 2 lbs a week and it said it was too much. For my weight the most I'm supposed to lose in 12 wks is 17 lbs. I figured my mom's number and she weighs quite a bit less than me and she's not supposed to lose more than 11 lbs in 12 wks. So that made me feel better as far as the rate of weight loss goes.
> 
> The site wants me to deficit 700 cals a day to lose the 17 lbs in 12 wks. I'm curious if the actual bodybogg login has yet another goal of calories/needs etc. It seems like every site I read I get a different caloric goal. UGH!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day!!!



I am very interested in your feedback on the bodybugg!! I personally shoot for the 2lbs per week and eat calories accoring to My Fitness Pal, which has me at 1250 (but I usually eat about 1500). But last night I was STARVING - I mean FAMISHED!! So, I had a bowl of oatmeal at 7:30.  Not great, but better than chips.  Much to my surprise, when I weighed in this morning I am down 3.0 lbs so far this week!!  with 2 days to go (granted they are the hard two days - I hate weekends!!)So, now I am wondering if my crappy feeling yesterday was a combination of too much water and too few calories.  I am going to keep a closer eye on it for sure, there is no need to starve myself.  I want this to be a healthy change, not starvation mode!!


ancestry said:


> UURRGGHH!
> 
> I have had the most horrible peanut butter cravings all week long.  The ONLY thing I want to eat is peanut butter.  I managed to find a healthier organic peanut butter but it is still high in fat and calories although it isn't quite as bad as the regular stuff.
> 
> Plus I've only made it to the gym twice this week due to work related deadlines.  And I probably won't be able to go tomorrow if I want to finish this project on time.
> 
> These two things combined mean that I am probably not going to have much if any weight loss for the week.
> 
> Okay vent over....back to work....just ignore me...I had to scream somewhere!



Peanut butter is a good fat!!  You should allow yourself some of it, especially if you are craving it.  I like to have it with apples and then it really makes me feel like I am having a healthy snack.  Even WW suggests a portion of "good fats" everyday.  Just don't go crazy!! (Licking the bottom of the jar is a sign you are overdoing it!!)



stitchfan23 said:


> *I was really happy to see a couple of other Canadian gals have joinned.  Now someone will know what I am talking about when I mention Canadian things*
> 
> Well just wanted to post that i was back and will check in again in the next day or so.  My cold is making my eyes hurt (if that is even possible) so I will sign off for now.



You mean like Tim Hortons Cafe Mocha??  MMMMMMMMM My weakness!!

Hope you are feeling better. 



Stacybaeasm said:


> I had a rough night last night.  My new upstairs neighbor has always been loud since he moved in - you know, one of those people who stomps everywhere, seems to run a lot, that kind of thing.  Well, last night about 10:15, there was a LOT of noise up there, running, things slamming on the floor, yelling, and then I heard a female screaming "Ow.  Stop it.  YOu're Hurting me" over and over.  Well, that was it for me, I was out of my apartment and up those stairs faster than I have probably moved in a long time.  I pounded on the door and when the guy answered, I let him have it.  I told him the noise was unacceptable and the fighting was out of control and if it didn't stop this minute, I was calling the police.  Then, I demanded that I see the girl to be sure she was ok.  She poked her head out of the bathroom and was crying with makeup all over her face.  I couldn't tell if he had hit her or not.  I asked if she was ok and she nodded yes.  I then told her that if it EVER got bad, she felt she was in danger or he hit her again, all she had to do was go to any apartment in our part of the complex and ask for help and anyone would be glad to.  I then looked at the guy again and said "Seriously, ANYTHING else happens and I will call the cops."  I went back downstairs and I was shaking, I was so angry.  About 10 minutes later, I heard more thumping, quiet yelling, and him saying "Be quiet, be quiet."  I called the cops and reported a domestic.  I know the cops came but I don't know what happened from there.  At least it stopped for the night, but I'm sure the guy knows who called the police on him.  But, there was nothing else I could do.  I wasn't going to let anyone abuse, physically or mentally, anyone else.  Ever.  Not on my watch.
> 
> All of that, combined with my normal insomnia, meant I got a total of 45 minutes sleep last night.  I feel like work is going to be really hard today.  And probably eating will be too.  When you don't get any sleep, you are hungier than normal.  Can't wait to see how this plays out on the scale.




WOW!! GREAT JOB!!  You should be proud of yourself.  I am very impressed and quite humbled to say that I "know" some one who stuck up for a stranger in an abusive situation!!  



luvsJack said:


> I have been feeling the same way!  Time to get each other on the up swing!    I think I have stayed the same so far this week but it has not been easy!
> 
> I have been at the ball field every night this week without time to cook before or after so I am tired; plus all this emotional junk going on.     I have just been feeling down and on the verge of tears most days and a situation with my mother certainly has NOT helped.
> 
> I am hoping to get myself kick started back into gear and ready to go again!
> 
> I saw a coworker yesterday that I have not seen in a couple of months and she looks WONDERFUL!!  She eats only veggies, fruits, (as much of it is fresh as possible)  fish and chicken and drinks water and green tea.   She works out when possible but has a very demanding position and is very late leaving work most nights so says she only work out, at most 2 nights a week.  Seeing her has been a motivator for me to get going again.



Nothing like a skinny friend to get you motivated!!  I have one of those and as much as I want to punchher in the throat everytime I see her, I also know I have a lot to learn from her. 


As I said, last night I had a snack after supper which is something I have sworn not to do, but I was still -3.0 lbs this morning so I am not going to beat myself up for it.  I ate because I was hungry - not out of boredom, not becuase of emotions, but because I was hungry.  

Today is a gloomy icky day here, so I also lack motivation. I am just focusing on staying strong for the weekend.  I have a gathering tomorrow that will invovle alcohol, so I am a but worried about the extra calories.  I am going to take it easy and cut my drinks with water and I swaer I will not over do it!

Have a great day everyone!!  I will check in later. 

Amy


----------



## mom2faith

Slow board today ladies....I guess everyone is off getting ready for the weekend. 

I am experiencing my first day of Diet Blues.  You know the ones you get when you are about 10 days into eating healthy, where you feel like you have lost your best friend?  I know food was not my friend, and in fact was at times my worst enemy, but I still feel that longing to go FILL MY FACE!!  

Yup, I am missing my BFF. What was his name again, OH, HENRY that was it.  And, he is from MARS.  He used to visit me with his sisters KIT & KAT.  We had MOUNDS of fun! We often watch BABY RUTH play baseball together and we would SNICKER when he struck out with his BUTTERFINGERS.  The bat would CRUNCH as he tossed it aside. 

OK. Eoungh with the mournful cheesiness, but you can see I am just having one of those days


----------



## Mndisneygirl

mom2faith said:


> Slow board today ladies....I guess everyone is off getting ready for the weekend.
> 
> I am experiencing my first day of Diet Blues. You know the ones you get when you are about 10 days into eating healthy, where you feel like you have lost your best friend? I know food was not my friend, and in fact was at times my worst enemy, but I still feel that longing to go FILL MY FACE!!
> 
> Yup, I am missing my BFF. What was his name again, OH, HENRY that was it. And, he is from MARS. He used to visit me with his sisters KIT & KAT. We had MOUNDS of fun! We often watch BABY RUTH play baseball together and we would SNICKER when he struck out with his BUTTERFINGERS. The bat would CRUNCH as he tossed it aside.
> 
> OK. Eoungh with the mournful cheesiness, but you can see I am just having one of those days


 

That was good.  I feel like that too - some days I just don't want to diet/eat healthy.  So I will allow myself a small something so I don't then go overboard and pig out.  Although I know that doesn't work for everyone (sometimes even for me) because it's hard to stop at just one piece of candy or whatever.
I didn't eat a real lunch today and have been nibbling.  Mostly healthy nibbles though.  I've got to eat a good dinner.  Have roast beef in the crock pot and hoping it will shred up soon.

Dawn- hope your sale didn't get too much rain! I know there were some scattered showers here today.


----------



## luvsJack

mom2faith said:


> Nothing like a skinny friend to get you motivated!!  I have one of those and as much as I want to punchher in the throat everytime I see her, I also know I have a lot to learn from her.
> 
> 
> Amy[/COLOR]



Oh!  You are so right!  (the wanting to punch her in the throat part. )  
My friend wasn't even someone I would have said was "overweight" or needing to lose any.  I don't know if it was  her clothes or that she "carried" her weight well but she always looked fine.  But she really looks good now!  I am so jealous!  But glad for her too.

I do think I may take some lessons from her and make those same cuts from my diet.  Or at least try it for a little while and see how it goes.


----------



## zoegirl

mom2faith said:


> Slow board today ladies....I guess everyone is off getting ready for the weekend.
> 
> I am experiencing my first day of Diet Blues.  You know the ones you get when you are about 10 days into eating healthy, where you feel like you have lost your best friend?  I know food was not my friend, and in fact was at times my worst enemy, but I still feel that longing to go FILL MY FACE!!
> 
> Yup, I am missing my BFF. What was his name again, OH, HENRY that was it.  And, he is from MARS.  He used to visit me with his sisters KIT & KAT.  We had MOUNDS of fun! We often watch BABY RUTH play baseball together and we would SNICKER when he struck out with his BUTTERFINGERS.  The bat would CRUNCH as he tossed it aside.
> 
> OK. Eoungh with the mournful cheesiness, but you can see I am just having one of those days



This is hilarious!  I so know how you feel. Hang in there, hopefully the "dt's" will pass.

I think I stayed within my points today, I haven't added them all up yet, actually I'm a little scared to. I did run 7 miles this morning so my activity points are up for the week, but I got a mean case of "chub rub" so I'm reminded of that run every time I walk across the room 
We're supposed to go to an engagement party tomorrow evening, I hope i can control myself. I think I'll wear white pants so I'll be too scared to eat much for fear of dropping food on said white pants.
Hope ya'll are having a great start to your weekend.

~bree~


----------



## gellybean

I totally started on a binge tonight. I had two kelloggs fiber bars, half a bag of white cheddar popcorn and was on my way into a bag of dark chocolate pieces when I realized I was repeating habits and made myself stop. I switched to gum and tracked everything and am going to have a Smart Ones for dinner tonight. 

I wish I hadn't started the binge in the first place. Weekends = food to me and I'm gonna have to figure out why. BUT I stopped myself before it continued all night and switched to gum so I'll take it as a victory.

Happy weekend everyone! Good luck fighting off the weekend munchies!!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

hey gelly, I'm right there with ya in binge mode. DD made cookies, I've hit them 3 times for 2 cookies each since I got home from work. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH. I need to just go to bed. 

When I get like this I just have to start again with one day at a time. Tomorrow is day one again for me, I guess! I'm going to drink lots of water tomorrow and try to get back on track....

damn wagon, I'm always falling off and getting dragged by it!!


----------



## ancestry

Ahhhh....it's the first day of May and it is the weekend!  

I HAVE to go to the gym today.  I only went on Monday and Wednesday this week -- only 2 days when I normally do 4-5 thanks to having too much work.  I am actually craving doing the weights.  lol!  I don't think I realized how much stress I relieve by doing weight training.  The cardio I still don't care for as I hate to get sweaty. 

Anyways, it is hard to believe that our Disney trip is coming up so soon.  We only have 13 more days until we leave for our 10 day trip.  My in-laws are coming here to stay with my older children while DH and I are going with the younger children.  I keep stressing that I am going to forget to do something important.

Oh well.  Have a good weekend and enjoy the beginning of May.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

I've been gone for a couple of days so some of these are older, but I just had to respond...


ancestry said:


> You ladies sounds just like I did a couple of months ago.  Some how I have managed to get control on the food addiction and I can (at least for now) stop myself.  Although it terrifies me each and every day that I will suddenly wake up and find myself back where I was with no ability to control what I was shoving in my mouth.
> 
> I used food as medication and celebration.  If I was happy I ate to celebrate.  If I was sad I ate to make myself feel better.  If I was stressed I ate to relieve the stress.  If I was bored I ate out of the boredom.  If I was procrastinating on something I ate to pass the time.   It never had anything to do with hungry -- it had everything to do with self-medicating.
> 
> Alcoholism and drug abuse run in my family.  I always was SO careful to stay away from alcohol and drugs out of fear that I would easily become an addict due to my genetics.  Well, I did become an addict -- except it was a legal one and a somewhat socially acceptable one.  I was (or should I say I am) addicted to food.





gellybean said:


> The avoiding drugs and alcohol are totally me. I've never touched a cigarette in my life. Never done any illegal substances. Never ever been drunk. Buzzed off two margaritas, yes, but never drunk. And I have always had (ashamed to admit it) a bit of a prideful attitude about this, when in reality I'm just as much of an addict as any one else. In my defense, a lot of why I avoided those substances was because I *KNEW* I was prone to addiction and was fearful I wouldn't be able to handle those things in moderation. In some ways I wonder if it's easier to be a drug addict or alcoholic. Those addictions you can detox from and never touch the stuff again. Food you can't. I have to keep eating. I can't give it up forever.
> 
> The thing you said that I up-sized is a HUGE bam right between the eyes for me. You could not have said it better. I.am.terrified that this time won't be different. That I'll slip back into my old habits, my old apathy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an excerpt from my blog on livestrong that I wrote back on March 3:
> 
> And it begins.....
> 
> 
> Weight loss. What an ugly word. It saps the life out of me to think about it. But the irony of that statement is that the life is literally being sucked out of me without weight loss. I don't know if this time will truly be different. I can only hope. Hope. Hope can be a devastating thing. But without it, where would we be? I've tried to lose weight many times in my life. Done fad diets and stupid medical interventions. But this time I'm doing it the hard way. The right way, I hope. Counting calories and exercise. It seems so simple now that I've started it. It's something I've known would work. So why haven't I done it before ?
> 
> 
> I don't know.
> I could list a thousand reasons. The truth, deep down, is I really don't know why. It seemed impossible before. Literally impossible. And now it seems doable.
> 
> And I'm terrified. I am scared to death that it will become impossible again. And I wish to God I knew what made the difference in me. What made it seem so seemingly undoable and now seems like something I can really put into place as a permanent fixture in my life. It doesn't seem so hard. And I'm scared it will become hard.
> 
> I'm doing everything I can do keep it easy. I have joined a support group online and now this site. I love this site. The info, the format, the blogging and diary and that you can keep them separate, and one marked private. I love the tools and data available.
> 
> I hope I've put myself into the Perfect Storm-calorie counting, exercise, and moral support.
> 
> 
> Until next time.


I can totally relate! While growing up I watched a family member deal (or actually NOT deal) with an alcohol addiction and I vowed to never have that issue. I will have an occasional fruity alcoholic drink, but I actually don't like the taste of alcohol so it's not a hard decision to make. Do you ever watch the show "Ruby" this weeks episode was about how having an addict of some kind in your family tree making it much more likely that you might becoming an addict (and if you vow not to follow in their addiction of alcohol or drugs your addiction of choice might be food).  That makes a lot of sense with me. I KNOW that I eat when I'm feeling lonely or depressed (or happy or excited) the only time that I DONT eat is when I'm really stressed.  I'm generally happier than I've been in a long time - then why have I been having a harder time keeping control now than ever before?  I'm not quite sure, guess I'll have to ponder that and try and figure it out. I know that tracking is a big part of keeping myself accountable. I just have to figure out the easiest way for me to do that. I've tried WW and Sparkpeople and liked the Sparkpeople site the best, but since I'm not always connected on the computer it makes it easy to "forget".



ancestry said:


> Okay - I have an actual Disney related question.....
> 
> How many of you have actually used any of the gyms at any of the Disney resorts?
> 
> Our trip is coming up in 15 days.  We are going to be at Disney for 10 full days (arriving early and leaving late).  We are staying club level and also have the dining plan plus we have dinner reservations at several of the signature restaurants.  In other words the trip is VERY food focused - primarily to keep my husband happy.  An enjoyable dining experience is what he enjoys on vacation.
> 
> I promised him early on that I would not be obsessing about food and trying to stay on a diet -- that I would allow myself these 10 days to try to eat like a normal person, although I'm not so sure I'm capable of eating like a normal person.  I'm going to order what I want when I am hungry and not worry about calories.  BUT I am not going to binge and I will stop eating when I am full and will not stuff myself just to clean my plate or to maximize the value of the dining plan like I used to do.  If I am not hungry I won't eat.
> 
> Obviously we will be walking a lot but compared to the level of exercise I normally do the walking isn't going to be much.  I was thinking about trying to get in a couple of gym days for a more intense workout but my DH thinks I am nuts that I want to go to the gym when we are at Disney.
> 
> Has anyone else had their Disney trip hit in the middle of their weight loss program like this?  What did you do?  Did you try to stay on plan or did you give yourself a free ticket for the trip?


I havent gone to any of the gym's while at the parks, but I did try and stay on track last year during the F&W Festival. I didn't want to "let it all go" because once that happens it is just too hard to get it back on track (as evidence by my past month). I just tried to make good choices, not ordering something just because we were at a fast food place and burgers and fries were the easiest choice. I ordered a lot of kids meals. The portions are much more realistic and I acutally found I liked having the grapes instead of the fries. If I wanted something that was "not on plan" I'd ask my DH to share it with me, then I'd let him have the first 3/4 of it and have the last couple of bites. I'd still get all the taste, but not feel guilty about splurging. I also wore a pedometer. It was great to actually see how much we walked and not just think that we walked a lot. I knew exactly what I was going to have to splurge - got to have one Premium Mickey bar each trip. 



Stacybaeasm said:


> I had a rough night last night.  My new upstairs neighbor has always been loud since he moved in - you know, one of those people who stomps everywhere, seems to run a lot, that kind of thing.  Well, last night about 10:15, there was a LOT of noise up there, running, things slamming on the floor, yelling, and then I heard a female screaming "Ow.  Stop it.  YOu're Hurting me" over and over.  Well, that was it for me, I was out of my apartment and up those stairs faster than I have probably moved in a long time.  I pounded on the door and when the guy answered, I let him have it.  I told him the noise was unacceptable and the fighting was out of control and if it didn't stop this minute, I was calling the police.  Then, I demanded that I see the girl to be sure she was ok.  She poked her head out of the bathroom and was crying with makeup all over her face.  I couldn't tell if he had hit her or not.  I asked if she was ok and she nodded yes.  I then told her that if it EVER got bad, she felt she was in danger or he hit her again, all she had to do was go to any apartment in our part of the complex and ask for help and anyone would be glad to.  I then looked at the guy again and said "Seriously, ANYTHING else happens and I will call the cops."  I went back downstairs and I was shaking, I was so angry.  About 10 minutes later, I heard more thumping, quiet yelling, and him saying "Be quiet, be quiet."  I called the cops and reported a domestic.  I know the cops came but I don't know what happened from there.  At least it stopped for the night, but I'm sure the guy knows who called the police on him.  But, there was nothing else I could do.  I wasn't going to let anyone abuse, physically or mentally, anyone else.  Ever.  Not on my watch.
> 
> All of that, combined with my normal insomnia, meant I got a total of 45 minutes sleep last night.  I feel like work is going to be really hard today.  And probably eating will be too.  When you don't get any sleep, you are hungier than normal.  Can't wait to see how this plays out on the scale.



You ROCK!!!  My blood was boiling and I was just reading about the situation.  I hope your day wasn't as bad as you thought it was going to be.  

Like I said I have been missing the last couple of days. I haven't been doing well on my plan (not tracking, not exercising, eating whatever is in site) and checking the thread was just one more thing that would demonstrate how off I've been. I can't hide from the fact that I have a problem with food and just ignoring things isn't going to make it better.  May 1 is the perfect day for me to regain control. Not a good start so far: Slice of Banana bread, brownie and slice of bacon for breakfast. I'm planning on a nice large salad for lunch and then I have a party to go to tonight so I'll have to REALLY hold back to have something of a decent day.  I'm going to get off my duff and do a TON of laundry, clean out the fridge and hope to go out for a walk before the party.

Happy Saturday!


----------



## luvsJack

Well, its the end of another weekend.  Thought I would check in before a nice long bubble bath and off to bed with a book!  

This has been a horrible week and a horribler (I know that is not a word, but the best one I can think of to use ) weekend, at least for weight loss.  I have weighed and so far have not gained, but it seems like between out of time to cook or prepare, emotional eating and going completely hog wild this weekend--this entire week has been one big bust!

BUT:  I REFUSE TO GIVE UP!!!!!

I had to see myself in pictures again from ds's marriage ceremony and the reception.  UGGGGHHHHHH!  The pictures of the happy couple are beautiful (it is amazing to me that EVERY picture of the two of them is so good.  they just radiate happiness!), but I can't stand to see myself in pictures!  I guess pictures make me admit to myself what 70 extra pounds looks like--NOT pretty!    

So the pictures, my skinny friend and watching a few episodes of Biggest Loser have given me new motivation.  

I pledge the following:

1.  I will get up an hour earlier each morning  and workout. 
2.  I will drink 105 ounces of water each day and the only thing other than that will be green tea. 
3.  I will eat 5 servings of fruits and veggies each day.
4.  I will greatly limit any and all carbs. 

Hope everyone had a great weekend and have a great week coming up!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

While this weekend hasn't been the blow out that the past couple of weeks has been, it hasn't been the on track one that I was hoping for.  I could make excuses, but noone force fed me anything, no gun to the head, no "just have a little of this" guilt.  Nope just me eating what looked good with a little thought to limiting calories.

DH and I did take the dog for a walk this weekend (3.79 miles) and while we were walking I was telling him that I really need to get back into the right mindset and get to the gym more often. I was wishing that I had a good workout buddy that would make me accountable.  He shocked me by offering to join the Y and be my buddy!!! He recently had a big number birthday and figures he should lose some weight himself and get in shape for our trip in October. 

We've decided, new month, new start. We are going to meet at the gym tomorrow and get him signed up and we've promissed to go three times a week.  I'm also going to take measurements tomorrow so I can hopefully see the progress and that will help motivate me.  

My goal is to lose 1 lb per week.  I'll be happy with anything at this point, but if I can lose 20lbs I'll have broken through this plateau that I've been living on for the last couple of years.  

My pledges:

I will track my food EVERY DAY
I will drink AT LEAST 64 oz of water per day (I tried the 1oz = 1lb of weight, but that didn't last, I don't want to sabatoge myself)
I will exercise at the gym 3 times per week

I'm starting slow and hope to add pledges gradually.

Question for you all.  I normally spend 30 minutes on the ellipical machine doing the interval training. How do you know what speed/incline you should do? I haven't pushed myself so much that I sweat a lot, but my heartrate is normally in the "weightloss/cardio" zone on the machine. Should I be pushing myself more?  Watching the Biggest Loser they seem to be sweating buckets so I wonder if I'm just not pushing myself enough. I wonder if I should check into seeing how much it would cost for a private trainer for a couple of sessions to really know what we should be doing. 

I'm excited about this new start!


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

So, I joined this board 2 weeks ago. I had this plan to start this USANA Reset asap.  But... then life caught up with me.  I'm finishing up my first year of grad school, and these past two weeks were the end of the semester.  Never a good time to start anything new!  

So, classwork is done for the semester, no finals for me!  Starting the reset tomorrow morning.  I weighed myself over the weekend, still the same as I was 2 weeks ago.  Took some measurements tonight as well, so even if I don't lose weight in the next few weeks, maybe I can lose some inches??  

I was also thinking about doing one more thing.  I was thinking about taking some photos of myself now , to compare them to what I "will" look like when I lose weight?  Has anyone done this? Like posed for actual before and after photos?  I'm hoping it might be a bit of a motivational tool and something to look back on.

Ready to start over tomorrow!  I might be posting a lot this week to talk about the reset.  Hopefully I can get back into the group!


----------



## luvsJack

I have take the before pictures.  I had dd take two pictures of me on my digital camera; one facing the camera and one to the side.    My plan was to take pictures every 6 weeks or so and see the difference.  My reasoning was that every time I have lost a lot of weight, I never really took a look at myself and what I had done.  I just kept concentrating on what I needed to lose.  Anyway, I wanted the ability to appreciate how far I had come.    My mom joined a diet group at church one time and that is what they did, took a picture on the day it started and another 6 weeks later.  

Ok, so this is the first morning of a new week.  -/+ 0  which is ok.  I got up an hour earlier this morning and did a minimum of exercise.  We have some thunderstorms coming in which causes migraines for me, so head is hurting; but I wanted to move at least a little toward my pledges.

I just went back and read some of the posts about food addiction.  I can really relate to so much of that.  We have a lot of addictions on both sides of my family and it has come out in different way through all of my siblings.  Drugs, alcohol, ocd, and for me food.    Some days I know I can control it but others I just cannot.  People without that addiction don't understand that its not as easy as just "stop eating" or "push away from the table".  What I have found too, is that those with other addictions have the hardest time understanding the food issue???  

Added to that, I don't know about other parts of the country, but here in the south EVERYTHING is related to food.  Have a celebration?  Let's eat!  Everyone's sad?  Let's eat!   We eat at church for every thing that comes along.  We even have a "kid's cook" thing on Sunday nights, so we are teaching the kids to eat!  Somebody's birthday?  We all go out to eat and then come home and eat cake.  Somebody dies?  We have to have food.   If a group of friends want to get together, we start planning what we are going to eat!    Heck, even when I am planning a vacation, I think about how much time is spent planning on where we are going to eat!  Especially if going to wdw!     I want to get to a point that I only think of food as a fuel for my body that keep me going to the things I want to do, not AS the thing I want to do, KWIM?


----------



## officereg

Another  week  gone.  A -2 lbs.  I feel pretty good about this. That is -34 since January 1, and -4 since I joined this board.    I am hoping for a -4 for next week to put me below 200, but I guess I have to wait and see.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

+1 this week - will someone come with an axe and chop my tree down?!  uh oh. 

but seriously, I am with those of you who are getting back on it and tracking food, drinking water, exercizing this week. I will join you. I lost a few lbs and got comfortable.  I will be on top of it this week! 

One day at a time


----------



## Duchie

Good morning, everyone 

I'm -2.2 this week.  I guess breaking up an old tile floor is actually good exercise  or at least it feels like it because I kind of hurt all over today.  Getting the tile up was the easy part.  Getting the mortar off is an entirely different story - any suggestions?


----------



## tlenzendorf

What a weekend!  I think I'm up like 0.5 or something, not horrible, but not what I wanted to see, either. 

Sorry I didn't have time to get on the board much this weekend, I'll have to go back and read.  Busy with Mariah's softball, she plays fast pitch now!  And then I had practice twice this weekend.  Whew, it was busy!


----------



## gellybean

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I can totally relate! While growing up I watched a family member deal (or actually NOT deal) with an alcohol addiction and I vowed to never have that issue. I will have an occasional fruity alcoholic drink, but I actually don't like the taste of alcohol so it's not a hard decision to make. Do you ever watch the show "Ruby" this weeks episode was about how having an addict of some kind in your family tree making it much more likely that you might becoming an addict (and if you vow not to follow in their addiction of alcohol or drugs your addiction of choice might be food).  That makes a lot of sense with me. I KNOW that I eat when I'm feeling lonely or depressed (or happy or excited) the only time that I DONT eat is when I'm really stressed.  I'm generally happier than I've been in a long time - then why have I been having a harder time keeping control now than ever before?  I'm not quite sure, guess I'll have to ponder that and try and figure it out. I know that tracking is a big part of keeping myself accountable. I just have to figure out the easiest way for me to do that. I've tried WW and Sparkpeople and liked the Sparkpeople site the best, but since I'm not always connected on the computer it makes it easy to "forget".



I watch Ruby!! Or at least I just started watching Ruby this season. I really want to find the first 2 seasons on DVD. I even took notes on the addiction stuff and the Father Hunger thing. Really made me think!  My father worked all the time or was in his own little den area with the door shut so affectively absent. Plus, he was addicted to chewing tobacco which I never viewed as the same as alcoholism but really addiction is addiction. My mom's family has alcoholism. So yeah... really makes ya think. I understand the being happier than you've been in a long time so why are we still comforting ourselves in food? thing. The only emotion I don't eat with is angry. And like I've said before, I guess I need to get mad more often! 



luvsJack said:


> Well, its the end of another weekend.  Thought I would check in before a nice long bubble bath and off to bed with a book!
> 
> This has been a horrible week and a horribler (I know that is not a word, but the best one I can think of to use ) weekend, at least for weight loss.  I have weighed and so far have not gained, but it seems like between out of time to cook or prepare, emotional eating and going completely hog wild this weekend--this entire week has been one big bust!
> 
> BUT:  I REFUSE TO GIVE UP!!!!!
> 
> I had to see myself in pictures again from ds's marriage ceremony and the reception.  UGGGGHHHHHH!  The pictures of the happy couple are beautiful (it is amazing to me that EVERY picture of the two of them is so good.  they just radiate happiness!), but I can't stand to see myself in pictures!  I guess pictures make me admit to myself what 70 extra pounds looks like--NOT pretty!
> 
> So the pictures, my skinny friend and watching a few episodes of Biggest Loser have given me new motivation.
> 
> I pledge the following:
> 
> 1.  I will get up an hour earlier each morning  and workout.
> 2.  I will drink 105 ounces of water each day and the only thing other than that will be green tea.
> 3.  I will eat 5 servings of fruits and veggies each day.
> 4.  I will greatly limit any and all carbs.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend and have a great week coming up!



Way to not give up and to recommit! Really that's what it's all about. Making that U-turn when we get off course and keep at it! So proud of you! Love your pledges!! 



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> While this weekend hasn't been the blow out that the past couple of weeks has been, it hasn't been the on track one that I was hoping for.  I could make excuses, but noone force fed me anything, no gun to the head, no "just have a little of this" guilt.  Nope just me eating what looked good with a little thought to limiting calories.
> 
> DH and I did take the dog for a walk this weekend (3.79 miles) and while we were walking I was telling him that I really need to get back into the right mindset and get to the gym more often. I was wishing that I had a good workout buddy that would make me accountable.  He shocked me by offering to join the Y and be my buddy!!! He recently had a big number birthday and figures he should lose some weight himself and get in shape for our trip in October.
> 
> We've decided, new month, new start. We are going to meet at the gym tomorrow and get him signed up and we've promissed to go three times a week.  I'm also going to take measurements tomorrow so I can hopefully see the progress and that will help motivate me.
> 
> My goal is to lose 1 lb per week.  I'll be happy with anything at this point, but if I can lose 20lbs I'll have broken through this plateau that I've been living on for the last couple of years.
> 
> My pledges:
> 
> I will track my food EVERY DAY
> I will drink AT LEAST 64 oz of water per day (I tried the 1oz = 1lb of weight, but that didn't last, I don't want to sabatoge myself)
> I will exercise at the gym 3 times per week
> 
> I'm starting slow and hope to add pledges gradually.
> 
> Question for you all.  I normally spend 30 minutes on the ellipical machine doing the interval training. How do you know what speed/incline you should do? I haven't pushed myself so much that I sweat a lot, but my heartrate is normally in the "weightloss/cardio" zone on the machine. Should I be pushing myself more?  Watching the Biggest Loser they seem to be sweating buckets so I wonder if I'm just not pushing myself enough. I wonder if I should check into seeing how much it would cost for a private trainer for a couple of sessions to really know what we should be doing.
> 
> I'm excited about this new start!



 for a new start and re-commitment!!  for your hubby buddying up with you! My DH is trying with me and it's so much easier on days he's home in the evenings and we cook a healthy meal together!! I hope he's that added support you need to push you over the next goal! 




CrabbyYetLovable said:


> So, I joined this board 2 weeks ago. I had this plan to start this USANA Reset asap.  But... then life caught up with me.  I'm finishing up my first year of grad school, and these past two weeks were the end of the semester.  Never a good time to start anything new!
> 
> So, classwork is done for the semester, no finals for me!  Starting the reset tomorrow morning.  I weighed myself over the weekend, still the same as I was 2 weeks ago.  Took some measurements tonight as well, so even if I don't lose weight in the next few weeks, maybe I can lose some inches??
> 
> I was also thinking about doing one more thing.  I was thinking about taking some photos of myself now , to compare them to what I "will" look like when I lose weight?  Has anyone done this? Like posed for actual before and after photos?  I'm hoping it might be a bit of a motivational tool and something to look back on.
> 
> Ready to start over tomorrow!  I might be posting a lot this week to talk about the reset.  Hopefully I can get back into the group!



Can't imagine starting a weight loss plan during final weeks of semester!!! YIKES! Glad that you're done for now and can focus on YOU!  for starting over today!!! Please post away! From what I can see more posts generate more posts.  So let's get this thread hopping again!



luvsJack said:


> I have take the before pictures.  I had dd take two pictures of me on my digital camera; one facing the camera and one to the side.    My plan was to take pictures every 6 weeks or so and see the difference.  My reasoning was that every time I have lost a lot of weight, I never really took a look at myself and what I had done.  I just kept concentrating on what I needed to lose.  Anyway, I wanted the ability to appreciate how far I had come.    My mom joined a diet group at church one time and that is what they did, took a picture on the day it started and another 6 weeks later.
> 
> Ok, so this is the first morning of a new week.  -/+ 0  which is ok.  I got up an hour earlier this morning and did a minimum of exercise.  We have some thunderstorms coming in which causes migraines for me, so head is hurting; but I wanted to move at least a little toward my pledges.
> 
> I just went back and read some of the posts about food addiction.  I can really relate to so much of that.  We have a lot of addictions on both sides of my family and it has come out in different way through all of my siblings.  Drugs, alcohol, ocd, and for me food.    Some days I know I can control it but others I just cannot.  People without that addiction don't understand that its not as easy as just "stop eating" or "push away from the table".  What I have found too, is that those with other addictions have the hardest time understanding the food issue???
> 
> Added to that, I don't know about other parts of the country, but here in the south EVERYTHING is related to food.  Have a celebration?  Let's eat!  Everyone's sad?  Let's eat!   We eat at church for every thing that comes along.  We even have a "kid's cook" thing on Sunday nights, so we are teaching the kids to eat!  Somebody's birthday?  We all go out to eat and then come home and eat cake.  Somebody dies?  We have to have food.   If a group of friends want to get together, we start planning what we are going to eat!    Heck, even when I am planning a vacation, I think about how much time is spent planning on where we are going to eat!  Especially if going to wdw!     I want to get to a point that I only think of food as a fuel for my body that keep me going to the things I want to do, not AS the thing I want to do, KWIM?



I'm from Texas but my family is originally from East Texas/Alabama. I get the Southern thing. Somebody dies? You eat. Somebody is born? You eat. Somebody gets married? You eat. Somebody starts school, graduates school, gets married, gets engaged, gets divorced, get a new house, sells an old house, buys a new car, gets a new cat YOU EAT! It's insane. Southern women think food makes you happy and I was raised by a Southern woman. I see her doing it now with my kids and I'm like no freakin wonder! BUT my sister and I have this joke that you can't blame your parents for your problems after your 30. And I turned 30 last year. So I can't blame my momma anymore for the food I put in MY MOUTH! 

But really, being from the South makes your relationship with food that much more complex.

Your comment about vacation was dead on for me. We go to Vegas and I plan out every meal and restaurant option. Disney? I have menus memorized before we get there. Food is my hobby. It's my reward, my treat, my fun etc. I have to find things to do and enjoy that aren't food centric!!! 




officereg said:


> Another  week  gone.  A -2 lbs.  I feel pretty good about this. That is -34 since January 1, and -4 since I joined this board. I am hoping for a -4 for next week to put me below 200, but I guess I have to wait and see.




Congrats on the loss!!!! 



hanutedmansionmomma said:


> +1 this week - will someone come with an axe and chop my tree down?!  uh oh.
> 
> but seriously, I am with those of you who are getting back on it and tracking food, drinking water, exercizing this week. I will join you. I lost a few lbs and got comfortable.  I will be on top of it this week!
> 
> One day at a time



If they chop your tree, they shoulda chopped mine down last week. 
 for everyone recommitting!!!!! I'm with y'all!





Personal update:


I was down -.2.  Really? The same but that negative made me feel a teensy bit better. 

I went out with DH last night for date night.  Yeah that part above about food being my fun? We had fun last night. We were stuffed. Not miserable. I was proud that I stopped before that point and brought a ton of doggie bags home. We both were happy that we ate half of what we usually ate and were full. But still.... Italian food isn't exactly diet food. I was happy though about one thing. Hubby agreed that next time we'll split an entree. We always split app and dessert. But he always wants his own entree. Well I guess his stomach is shrinking enough that he finally agreed.  That's great for our calorie budget and our financial budget. Normally he'd finish all his and I'd finish 3/4 of mine. Well he finished about 2/3rds of his and I finished about a 1/3 of mine so put em together and we've got it about right! 

Don't forget everyone that wants to submit inches lost too that we do it on the first Monday of the month. 

Boy did I have a wake up call this morning. I measured. And I gained back 4 inches total from last monthes weigh in. Even though technically I weigh less now than I did then. So that was a huge smack in the face that the scale doesn't mean jack if you're gaining inches.

I didn't go to the gym at all last week.  The week started off bad and it just got off track. By the time we were both able to go it was Thursday and she had a report due and I said let's just call this week a bust and we'll start fresh today. So today is a big restart for all of us it seems! 

I was really getting frustrated with the working out and not seeing a loss on the scale. But man those inches really reaffirmed that working out is a huge part of this journey even if the scale is a scrooge and doesn't give up the pounds.

Then once my body bugg ever gets here I'll be really happy to see those calorie deficit differences on the days I make it to the gym. Hope that'll keep the motivation fires stoked!


 for everyone!!!! WE can do this!! Whether you're recommiting or losing like a rock star, we can do this!


----------



## Peace Mickey Lovers

Good morning ladies, I am down 2 pounds this week, that mean I am down a total of 19 pounds since I started with the nutritionist on March 17. My goal is to loose another 72 pounds by my Disney trip in December.

I will tell you this weekend was hard though, we went to 2 track meets sat in the sun and even though I drank my water still didn't release it , if you know what I mean.  Also had our first bbq yesterday and it was an eatting frenzy. Why is it when the sun is out and the grill is on I forget my name and just chow down on the protein! Any how I need to work on this before the summer gets into full swing.

Thanks for listening and sharing all your stories and support!

Lisa


----------



## shellabell

Peace Mickey Lovers said:


> Good morning ladies, I am down 2 pounds this week, that mean I am down a total of 19 pounds since I started with the nutritionist on March 17. My goal is to loose another 72 pounds by my Disney trip in December.
> 
> I will tell you this weekend was hard though, we went to 2 track meets sat in the sun and even though I drank my water still didn't release it , if you know what I mean.  Also had our first bbq yesterday and it was an eatting frenzy. Why is it when the sun is out and the grill is on I forget my name and just chow down on the protein! Any how I need to work on this before the summer gets into full swing.
> 
> Thanks for listening and sharing all your stories and support!
> 
> Lisa



Congratulations on your loss, you are doing great 

I am down 1.9 this week. I am almost back to what I was before my birthday week. I am proud of myself, this is the first weekend I have made it through without eating any junk! I have decided to cut out sugar altogether for now. I just can't do the moderation thing. If I have a bite, I can't control myself.

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## ancestry

I have absolutely no idea how I managed to pull this off but I am down 2 pounds for the week.  As of yesterday I wasn't showing a loss at all and I wrote it off to not doing as much exercise as normal and to my peanut butter cravings that I had mid-week.  I actually ate a lot of food yesterday -- way more than normal but somehow this morning the scale dropped two pounds since yesterday.  I guess I was retaining water  as I have no other explanation for it.


So -2 for the week and -20 overall!


----------



## mom2faith

luvsJack said:


> BUT:  I REFUSE TO GIVE UP!!!!!
> 
> I had to see myself in pictures again from ds's marriage ceremony and the reception.  UGGGGHHHHHH!  The pictures of the happy couple are beautiful (it is amazing to me that EVERY picture of the two of them is so good.  they just radiate happiness!), but I can't stand to see myself in pictures!  I guess pictures make me admit to myself what 70 extra pounds looks like--NOT pretty!
> 
> So the pictures, my skinny friend and watching a few episodes of Biggest Loser have given me new motivation.
> 
> I pledge the following:
> 
> 1.  I will get up an hour earlier each morning  and workout.
> 2.  I will drink 105 ounces of water each day and the only thing other than that will be green tea.
> 3.  I will eat 5 servings of fruits and veggies each day.
> 4.  I will greatly limit any and all carbs.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend and have a great week coming up!


First of all - you are not giving up!  You are coming on these boards and making some great pledges and everyone here supports you!!  I so know what you mean about photos!!  I seriously look at pictures and wonder who that is wearing my clothes I mean, I am not THAT big am I?
Great pledges! Watch that water intake and be sure that you are not overdoing it - I learned that last week an am much more aware of drinking "too much" water.




2_Eagle_Mom said:


> While this weekend hasn't been the blow out that the past couple of weeks has been, it hasn't been the on track one that I was hoping for.  I could make excuses, but noone force fed me anything, no gun to the head, no "just have a little of this" guilt.  Nope just me eating what looked good with a little thought to limiting calories.
> 
> DH and I did take the dog for a walk this weekend (3.79 miles) and while we were walking I was telling him that I really need to get back into the right mindset and get to the gym more often. I was wishing that I had a good workout buddy that would make me accountable.  He shocked me by offering to join the Y and be my buddy!!! He recently had a big number birthday and figures he should lose some weight himself and get in shape for our trip in October.
> 
> We've decided, new month, new start. We are going to meet at the gym tomorrow and get him signed up and we've promissed to go three times a week.  I'm also going to take measurements tomorrow so I can hopefully see the progress and that will help motivate me.
> 
> My goal is to lose 1 lb per week.  I'll be happy with anything at this point, but if I can lose 20lbs I'll have broken through this plateau that I've been living on for the last couple of years.
> 
> My pledges:
> 
> I will track my food EVERY DAY
> I will drink AT LEAST 64 oz of water per day (I tried the 1oz = 1lb of weight, but that didn't last, I don't want to sabatoge myself)
> I will exercise at the gym 3 times per week
> 
> I'm starting slow and hope to add pledges gradually.
> 
> Question for you all.  I normally spend 30 minutes on the ellipical machine doing the interval training. How do you know what speed/incline you should do? I haven't pushed myself so much that I sweat a lot, but my heartrate is normally in the "weightloss/cardio" zone on the machine. Should I be pushing myself more?  Watching the Biggest Loser they seem to be sweating buckets so I wonder if I'm just not pushing myself enough. I wonder if I should check into seeing how much it would cost for a private trainer for a couple of sessions to really know what we should be doing.
> 
> I'm excited about this new start!


First of all - YEAH to your DH for commiting to do this with you!!  My DH says he is a suporter, but he is the buggest enabler when it comes to letting me cheat, etc.  He has commited that starting Monday May 10 he will get up early with me to do the 30 Day Shred.  We will see.  I know he means well, but coming home yesterday with a box of donuts really pi$$ed me off!!  KWIM?

Great pledges!  I like that you are starting out small and adding to them.  youa re not overwhleming yourself which will make it more  likely for you to succeed. 



luvsJack said:


> I have take the before pictures.  I had dd take two pictures of me on my digital camera; one facing the camera and one to the side.    My plan was to take pictures every 6 weeks or so and see the difference.  My reasoning was that every time I have lost a lot of weight, I never really took a look at myself and what I had done.  I just kept concentrating on what I needed to lose.  Anyway, I wanted the ability to appreciate how far I had come.    My mom joined a diet group at church one time and that is what they did, took a picture on the day it started and another 6 weeks later.
> 
> Ok, so this is the first morning of a new week.  -/+ 0  which is ok.  I got up an hour earlier this morning and did a minimum of exercise.  We have some thunderstorms coming in which causes migraines for me, so head is hurting; but I wanted to move at least a little toward my pledges.
> 
> I just went back and read some of the posts about food addiction.  I can really relate to so much of that.  We have a lot of addictions on both sides of my family and it has come out in different way through all of my siblings.  Drugs, alcohol, ocd, and for me food.    Some days I know I can control it but others I just cannot.  People without that addiction don't understand that its not as easy as just "stop eating" or "push away from the table".  What I have found too, is that those with other addictions have the hardest time understanding the food issue???
> 
> Added to that, I don't know about other parts of the country, but here in the south EVERYTHING is related to food.  Have a celebration?  Let's eat!  Everyone's sad?  Let's eat!   We eat at church for every thing that comes along.  We even have a "kid's cook" thing on Sunday nights, so we are teaching the kids to eat!  Somebody's birthday?  We all go out to eat and then come home and eat cake.  Somebody dies?  We have to have food.   If a group of friends want to get together, we start planning what we are going to eat!    Heck, even when I am planning a vacation, I think about how much time is spent planning on where we are going to eat!  Especially if going to wdw!     I want to get to a point that I only think of food as a fuel for my body that keep me going to the things I want to do, not AS the thing I want to do, KWIM?



Congrats on the no gain!!  That is something to be proud of!!  I soooo know what you mean that everything is involved around food.  We have a group of friends that get together once a month to eat/drink and it is always around food.  Think of it, nearly every get together you have involves food of some sort.  It is so hard to avoid those temptations when they are smacking you in the face!  I really want to get to that point as well - where food is fuel and nothing more. 


officereg said:


> Another  week  gone.  A -2 lbs.  I feel pretty good about this. That is -34 since January 1, and -4 since I joined this board.    I am hoping for a -4 for next week to put me below 200, but I guess I have to wait and see.


Great Job!!


hanutedmansionmomma said:


> +1 this week - will someone come with an axe and chop my tree down?!  uh oh.
> 
> but seriously, I am with those of you who are getting back on it and tracking food, drinking water, exercizing this week. I will join you. I lost a few lbs and got comfortable.  I will be on top of it this week!
> 
> One day at a time


Your last quote says it all - ONE DAY AT A TIME!!!  That is all we can do, and we will do it!!  Keep checking in here and feel free to PM me and we can swap emails.  I love having "buddies" and if you need one, let me know. It is so nice to have someone be there for you!!  (gellybean and 2_Eagle_Mom and I are Facebook friends too - we have not talked much yet, but we know we are there for each other, so if you need that, feel free to PM me). 


Duchie said:


> Good morning, everyone
> 
> I'm -2.2 this week.  I guess breaking up an old tile floor is actually good exercise  or at least it feels like it because I kind of hurt all over today.  Getting the tile up was the easy part.  Getting the mortar off is an entirely different story - any suggestions?


AWESOME JOB!! No mortar suggestions from me, try googling it, or go to one of the various DIY websites.  Maybe you will find something there. 


tlenzendorf said:


> What a weekend!  I think I'm up like 0.5 or something, not horrible, but not what I wanted to see, either.
> 
> Sorry I didn't have time to get on the board much this weekend, I'll have to go back and read.  Busy with Mariah's softball, she plays fast pitch now!  And then I had practice twice this weekend.  Whew, it was busy!


Not horrible - great job!!


gellybean said:


> Personal update:
> 
> 
> I was down -.2.  Really? The same but that negative made me feel a teensy bit better.
> 
> I went out with DH last night for date night.  Yeah that part above about food being my fun? We had fun last night. We were stuffed. Not miserable. I was proud that I stopped before that point and brought a ton of doggie bags home. We both were happy that we ate half of what we usually ate and were full. But still.... Italian food isn't exactly diet food. I was happy though about one thing. Hubby agreed that next time we'll split an entree. We always split app and dessert. But he always wants his own entree. Well I guess his stomach is shrinking enough that he finally agreed.  That's great for our calorie budget and our financial budget. Normally he'd finish all his and I'd finish 3/4 of mine. Well he finished about 2/3rds of his and I finished about a 1/3 of mine so put em together and we've got it about right!
> 
> Don't forget everyone that wants to submit inches lost too that we do it on the first Monday of the month.
> 
> Boy did I have a wake up call this morning. I measured. And I gained back 4 inches total from last monthes weigh in. Even though technically I weigh less now than I did then. So that was a huge smack in the face that the scale doesn't mean jack if you're gaining inches.
> 
> I didn't go to the gym at all last week.  The week started off bad and it just got off track. By the time we were both able to go it was Thursday and she had a report due and I said let's just call this week a bust and we'll start fresh today. So today is a big restart for all of us it seems!
> 
> I was really getting frustrated with the working out and not seeing a loss on the scale. But man those inches really reaffirmed that working out is a huge part of this journey even if the scale is a scrooge and doesn't give up the pounds.
> 
> Then once my body bugg ever gets here I'll be really happy to see those calorie deficit differences on the days I make it to the gym. Hope that'll keep the motivation fires stoked!
> 
> 
> for everyone!!!! WE can do this!! Whether you're recommiting or losing like a rock star, we can do this!


I am very surprised to hear about the gainin inches for you.  I never really realized that could happen.   

I cannot wait for your bodybugg to come either - I am looking forward to your feedback on it!!


Peace Mickey Lovers said:


> Good morning ladies, I am down 2 pounds this week, that mean I am down a total of 19 pounds since I started with the nutritionist on March 17. My goal is to loose another 72 pounds by my Disney trip in December.
> 
> I will tell you this weekend was hard though, we went to 2 track meets sat in the sun and even though I drank my water still didn't release it , if you know what I mean.  Also had our first bbq yesterday and it was an eatting frenzy. Why is it when the sun is out and the grill is on I forget my name and just chow down on the protein! Any how I need to work on this before the summer gets into full swing.
> 
> Thanks for listening and sharing all your stories and support!
> 
> Lisa



Great Job!!  Down 2 lbs is awesome!!!


For me, I am the same as Friday -3.0  Considering I had a LOT to eat on Saturday (all healthly choices, but still I ate more than I needed to) and I drank on Saturday night, I am pleased with the results.  Also TOM came today, so I imagine that next week I will be a little less due to the water retention that goes with that. 

Vegas is 2 days away now I have a "plan" to just take it easy.  I am not letting myself go and going crazy, but I am not stressing either. Like Isaid last week, I am going to drink lots of water, walk lots and make good choices. 

Oh and I am buying some Skecher Shape Ups!!   They are about $50 less than up here, so I figure why not.  

Had a reflective weekend, discussing weight and food issues with some close friends.  I will post details later as I feel I learned a lot, but i am still reflecting on it myself. 

Talk to you all soon!!

Amy


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

luvsJack said:


> I just went back and read some of the posts about food addiction.  I can really relate to so much of that.  We have a lot of addictions on both sides of my family and it has come out in different way through all of my siblings.  Drugs, alcohol, ocd, and for me food.    Some days I know I can control it but others I just cannot.  People without that addiction don't understand that its not as easy as just "stop eating" or "push away from the table".  What I have found too, is that those with other addictions have the hardest time understanding the food issue???
> 
> Added to that, I don't know about other parts of the country, but here in the south EVERYTHING is related to food.  Have a celebration?  Let's eat!  Everyone's sad?  Let's eat!   We eat at church for every thing that comes along.  We even have a "kid's cook" thing on Sunday nights, so we are teaching the kids to eat!  Somebody's birthday?  We all go out to eat and then come home and eat cake.  Somebody dies?  We have to have food.   If a group of friends want to get together, we start planning what we are going to eat!    Heck, even when I am planning a vacation, I think about how much time is spent planning on where we are going to eat!  Especially if going to wdw!     I want to get to a point that I only think of food as a fuel for my body that keep me going to the things I want to do, not AS the thing I want to do, KWIM?



I hate to tell y'all from the south but we here in the West center everything around food as well.  We just hide the calories better (maybe, maybe not). I agree that everything is centered around food.  Heck that is the basic first discussion we have "where will we eat" when planning any type of vacation. Do we need to bring snacks? Now it is more centered on "is there anything that I can order that is slightly healthy?" 

I'm +.2 for this week, but of course its that TOM so I'm actually ok with the scale today.  Tonight we get Jim resigned up at the Y.  

I'll post later tonight, but got to run to work...


----------



## GaRain

I have not had a chance to weigh this week.
Mom had hip replacement surgery on Monday - been playing nurse since then.
Finally got to the gym yesterday and now I can barely lift my arms!  
Had a good dinner with flank steak, fresh corn on the cob and a fruit plate.
Now, if I could only continue this good eating streak through the week.


Congrats on all those with their losses!!!


----------



## o2cre8

Hi everyone,

I joined a couple of months ago and then dropped out b/c I was dealing with too many things.  Anyway, I'm back and hope to stick around this time.  I weigh  more then I ever have and it's depressing me more than ever.  Forced myself to go to a gym class today and felt like I was a blob of jello One of my biggest problems is that i have no patience and little faith in what I'm doing.  All I really get is eat less (portion control), excersize more and drink lots of water.  I hope that if I can stick to that I can see some results.  Anyway, I think I'm supposed to post all my info- or do i need to send it to Dawn?  anyway, I'll post here just for my own sake in the meantime.  Keep in mind I'm REALLY short so every inch counts

weight-125.5
hips-36 3/4
waist- 31 1/2

I guess that's it-for now.  Thanks for being around........


----------



## winefairie

Hello All,

First Name and Screen name: Lani  screen name is Winefairie
What your Goal Is for Fitness: Lose 30#'s
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Hamburgers
Favorite Good Food for You: Avocado
Favorite Form of Exercise: Swimming & Precore
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: To look and feel good in my clothes
Family::My DH is great , he is on this weight loss wagon with me, has lost almost 40#'s to my 15#'s.  He works out 3 to 4 times a week and is looking great!  I have three great kids.  Ryan  is 10 in the 5th grade.  He has scoliosis (minimal) and is slightly over weight.  Dr's want him underweight for his back.  Lucas is my middle child and is my most active and challenging child (have heard that it is because he is the middle).  He is 8 and is the same height and weighs less than 5#'s less than older brother, doesn't have a weight issue solid muscle.  Hard for BB to swallow this.  Tessa is 5 , a dancer and a princess diva.

I am so glad to have found this board/thread and I am looking forward to getting to know you all.  Last year I joined the SouthBeach site and lost close to 25#'s.  Then due to family emergency, we went off the diet, left the board and gained 20#'s back.  I loved having the boards to keep me on track and accountable.  I love food, I love cooking food, I love eating out and I love wine.  

We are taking our first trip to WDW Oct.8-15th .  I want to be looking good and feeling good by then.

Cheers,
Lani

ps can't spell to save my life!  So please forgive the many misspelled words you will read in my posts.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

to our new friends!

I am -1.5 this week, which just makes up for last week's gain of 1.5!! I guess that's okay. Going down the right path now! Yesterday was really hard. I just didn't want to eat a normal lunch, so I grazed more throughout the day. I tried to keep it healthy though. 
Today I packed a small healthy lunch to bring to work.  Dinner - who knows???  I need some ideas.  It will probably be a salad with turkey.


----------



## stitchfan23

Welcome to the few that have joinned lately... and Congratulations to those of us that are still here whether we are loosing, gainning or maintaining we are still here and that counts for alot

After a week at Disney and a not so great week since I got back (no exercise, no water, food was only ok) with being sick and all I figured I would be up this week but low and behold the scale said that I was -3.5 but I'll take it.

I will be gone again next week (I need to put longer than a week between trips next time - this is too stressful winding down from one and gearing up for another) to Scotland so I will miss next weeks weigh in but will be back for the one after that.


----------



## albertamommyof4

welcome everyone
Hope everyone had a good weekend. 
I am down1.5 poundsvery happy about that. 
This weekend was awful though as it was so buy and nver ate at my usual times but did stay on points which is good. 
Today feeling kinda sick, trying to keep up my water intake and hoping to feel better
Have a great day everyone
Awsome loses


----------



## Duchie

winefairie said:


> Hello All,
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Lani  screen name is Winefairie
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: Lose 30#'s
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Hamburgers
> Favorite Good Food for You: Avocado
> Favorite Form of Exercise: Swimming & Precore
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: To look and feel good in my clothes
> Family::My DH is great , he is on this weight loss wagon with me, has lost almost 40#'s to my 15#'s.  He works out 3 to 4 times a week and is looking great!  I have three great kids.  Ryan  is 10 in the 5th grade.  He has scoliosis (minimal) and is slightly over weight.  Dr's want him underweight for his back.  Lucas is my middle child and is my most active and challenging child (have heard that it is because he is the middle).  He is 8 and is the same height and weighs less than 5#'s less than older brother, doesn't have a weight issue solid muscle.  Hard for BB to swallow this.  Tessa is 5 , a dancer and a princess diva.
> 
> I am so glad to have found this board/thread and I am looking forward to getting to know you all.  Last year I joined the SouthBeach site and lost close to 25#'s.  Then due to family emergency, we went off the diet, left the board and gained 20#'s back.  I loved having the boards to keep me on track and accountable.  I love food, I love cooking food, I love eating out and I love wine.
> 
> We are taking our first trip to WDW Oct.8-15th .  I want to be looking good and feeling good by then.
> 
> Cheers,
> Lani
> 
> ps can't spell to save my life!  So please forgive the many misspelled words you will read in my posts.



Welcome aboard!  We're so glad you're joining us   Colorado Springs is a beautiful city.



luvsJack said:


> Well, its the end of another weekend.  Thought I would check in before a nice long bubble bath and off to bed with a book!
> 
> This has been a horrible week and a horribler (I know that is not a word, but the best one I can think of to use ) weekend, at least for weight loss.  I have weighed and so far have not gained, but it seems like between out of time to cook or prepare, emotional eating and going completely hog wild this weekend--this entire week has been one big bust!
> 
> BUT:  I REFUSE TO GIVE UP!!!!!
> 
> I had to see myself in pictures again from ds's marriage ceremony and the reception.  UGGGGHHHHHH!  The pictures of the happy couple are beautiful (it is amazing to me that EVERY picture of the two of them is so good.  they just radiate happiness!), but I can't stand to see myself in pictures!  I guess pictures make me admit to myself what 70 extra pounds looks like--NOT pretty!
> 
> So the pictures, my skinny friend and watching a few episodes of Biggest Loser have given me new motivation.
> 
> I pledge the following:
> 
> 1.  I will get up an hour earlier each morning  and workout.
> 2.  I will drink 105 ounces of water each day and the only thing other than that will be green tea.
> 3.  I will eat 5 servings of fruits and veggies each day.
> 4.  I will greatly limit any and all carbs.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend and have a great week coming up!



Just hang in there sweetie.  You stayed the same this week, right?  That's not bad considering everything you've had going on.  You're going to do great.



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> While this weekend hasn't been the blow out that the past couple of weeks has been, it hasn't been the on track one that I was hoping for.  I could make excuses, but noone force fed me anything, no gun to the head, no "just have a little of this" guilt.  Nope just me eating what looked good with a little thought to limiting calories.
> 
> DH and I did take the dog for a walk this weekend (3.79 miles) and while we were walking I was telling him that I really need to get back into the right mindset and get to the gym more often. I was wishing that I had a good workout buddy that would make me accountable.  He shocked me by offering to join the Y and be my buddy!!! He recently had a big number birthday and figures he should lose some weight himself and get in shape for our trip in October.
> 
> We've decided, new month, new start. We are going to meet at the gym tomorrow and get him signed up and we've promissed to go three times a week.  I'm also going to take measurements tomorrow so I can hopefully see the progress and that will help motivate me.
> 
> My goal is to lose 1 lb per week.  I'll be happy with anything at this point, but if I can lose 20lbs I'll have broken through this plateau that I've been living on for the last couple of years.
> 
> My pledges:
> 
> I will track my food EVERY DAY
> I will drink AT LEAST 64 oz of water per day (I tried the 1oz = 1lb of weight, but that didn't last, I don't want to sabatoge myself)
> I will exercise at the gym 3 times per week
> 
> I'm starting slow and hope to add pledges gradually.
> 
> Question for you all.  I normally spend 30 minutes on the ellipical machine doing the interval training. How do you know what speed/incline you should do? I haven't pushed myself so much that I sweat a lot, but my heartrate is normally in the "weightloss/cardio" zone on the machine. Should I be pushing myself more?  Watching the Biggest Loser they seem to be sweating buckets so I wonder if I'm just not pushing myself enough. I wonder if I should check into seeing how much it would cost for a private trainer for a couple of sessions to really know what we should be doing.
> 
> I'm excited about this new start!



And I'm excited for you!  Having your DH's support is really going to help.



CrabbyYetLovable said:


> So, I joined this board 2 weeks ago. I had this plan to start this USANA Reset asap.  But... then life caught up with me.  I'm finishing up my first year of grad school, and these past two weeks were the end of the semester.  Never a good time to start anything new!
> 
> So, classwork is done for the semester, no finals for me!  Starting the reset tomorrow morning.  I weighed myself over the weekend, still the same as I was 2 weeks ago.  Took some measurements tonight as well, so even if I don't lose weight in the next few weeks, maybe I can lose some inches??
> 
> I was also thinking about doing one more thing.  I was thinking about taking some photos of myself now , to compare them to what I "will" look like when I lose weight?  Has anyone done this? Like posed for actual before and after photos?  I'm hoping it might be a bit of a motivational tool and something to look back on.
> 
> Ready to start over tomorrow!  I might be posting a lot this week to talk about the reset.  Hopefully I can get back into the group!



Good for you for not giving up!  It take a while to break the old habits so give yourself some time.



gellybean said:


> Personal update:
> 
> I was down -.2.  Really? The same but that negative made me feel a teensy bit better.
> 
> I went out with DH last night for date night.  Yeah that part above about food being my fun? We had fun last night. We were stuffed. Not miserable. I was proud that I stopped before that point and brought a ton of doggie bags home. We both were happy that we ate half of what we usually ate and were full. But still.... Italian food isn't exactly diet food. I was happy though about one thing. Hubby agreed that next time we'll split an entree. We always split app and dessert. But he always wants his own entree. Well I guess his stomach is shrinking enough that he finally agreed.  That's great for our calorie budget and our financial budget. Normally he'd finish all his and I'd finish 3/4 of mine. Well he finished about 2/3rds of his and I finished about a 1/3 of mine so put em together and we've got it about right!
> 
> Don't forget everyone that wants to submit inches lost too that we do it on the first Monday of the month.
> 
> Boy did I have a wake up call this morning. I measured. And I gained back 4 inches total from last monthes weigh in. Even though technically I weigh less now than I did then. So that was a huge smack in the face that the scale doesn't mean jack if you're gaining inches.
> 
> I didn't go to the gym at all last week.  The week started off bad and it just got off track. By the time we were both able to go it was Thursday and she had a report due and I said let's just call this week a bust and we'll start fresh today. So today is a big restart for all of us it seems!
> 
> I was really getting frustrated with the working out and not seeing a loss on the scale. But man those inches really reaffirmed that working out is a huge part of this journey even if the scale is a scrooge and doesn't give up the pounds.
> 
> Then once my body bugg ever gets here I'll be really happy to see those calorie deficit differences on the days I make it to the gym. Hope that'll keep the motivation fires stoked!
> 
> 
> for everyone!!!! WE can do this!! Whether you're recommiting or losing like a rock star, we can do this!



A small loss is still a loss - I know the inches gained are a bummer, but the body bug will help, right?

So hang in there everyone!


----------



## Duchie

stitchfan23 said:


> Welcome to the few that have joinned lately... and Congratulations to those of us that are still here whether we are loosing, gainning or maintaining we are still here and that counts for alot
> 
> After a week at Disney and a not so great week since I got back (no exercise, no water, food was only ok) with being sick and all I figured I would be up this week but low and behold the scale said that I was -3.5 but I'll take it.
> 
> I will be gone again next week (I need to put longer than a week between trips next time - this is too stressful winding down from one and gearing up for another) to Scotland so I will miss next weeks weigh in but will be back for the one after that.




Scotland - how beautiful!  We went last year and just loved it!  Where are you going?


----------



## stitchfan23

> Scotland - how beautiful! We went last year and just loved it! Where are you going?



I have family there.  My Gran just turned 90 last week and we haven't seen her in 3yrs so we are going for her birthday.  I also have an aunt and cousins there so it will be fun.  We are staying just south of Glasgow but have rented a car (hubby loves driving on the other side of the road and on the narrow roads) and will be going into England, to the north of Scotland and in between as well.  My parents are originally from Scotland so I have been back many times over the years so I have seen about all there is to see but it is so beautiful and I enjoy showing hubby around (only his 2nd time).  I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## luvsJack

Thanks to all of you for the encouraging posts!  

And congrats to all that had a good weigh in and to those who are making a new committment!  

I feel so much better today and feel good about the food choices I have made today.   I have already drank 1/2 of my water for today!!   And 3 fruit/veggie servings!   2 more to go and will get those at supper.   

WELCOME to winefairie!   This is a great group you will gets lots of encouragement and motivation here!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

It took me a really long time to get here today.  This is the first day of my prep week, which for my job in theatre means I am doing the final push to get everything ready for actors.  However, the copy machine is broken for the 3rd time and I am, once again, at a complete standstill and totally frustrated.  I had to send my 2 assistants home early because we have literally accomplished everything we can until a) the copier is fixed or b) we can get into our rented rehearsal rooms.  I may get a day off tomorrow because there is nothing to do but it just means I will have to work every day this weekend to make up for it.  I am not a happy human being right now and really, really want to eat a pizza. (Because pizza fixes everything in the world in case you didn't know.)

However, I am resisting.  The scale was down for me today but I don't remember how much it was from last week.  Overall, I am down 11.1 pounds (I think) from the beginning of this thread.  I am also down 11 inches total since the 7th of February.  So, I'm not making weight loss history, but I am doing ok and I am fine with it.  And now, I have to go log my food for today into Sparkpeople before I give in to anger eating.


----------



## MulanUSAF

I'm +1.8lbs   But I think it may have something to do with the ton of liquids I've been drinking.  It got humid and hot all of a sudden and I just feel so thirsty all weekend.  Guzzling down lots of unsweetened iced teas helps, but boy, I don't think I'll ever get used to these southern summers.  Same diet and exercise routine, I think I've hit a plateau though.  Not much change in weight in the last couple weeks, but my shorts from last summer are feeling really baggy.  Time to go shopping for new summer clothes.


----------



## eliz991

Okay I unbelievably totally forgot to weigh myself today.  Weird!  But I'm sure it wasn't good, I drank Friday and Saturday and yesterday we went to Twisted Root (yummy burger place) for lunch and for dinner we went to our friends' house and she made manicotti.  Today is my second wedding anniversary so we are going out tonight but DH picked seafood so shouldn't be too bad.

Aimee, we can be body bugg buddies!  If you have any trouble with setting it up or anything (I had a hard time getting my goals right, it was weird at first) let me know!

And Amy, I'm going to Vegas this week too!  It's our anniversary trip - we're staying at the Venetian.  Are y'all going for Vegas Uncork'd?  We're only doing one event (the grand tasting on Friday), but we also have tickets to Ka and Zumanity, and Thursday we're taking a helicopter flight over the Grand Canyon!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Hi guys!  Will have time tomorrow morning to finally get caught up.  Treyner is him, Dad got fitted for new leg and I...went to the YMCA for water aerobics today!  Back at it tomorrow and then here to read and write!!!

Miss you all!  I really feel like this is the start of a good swing for us!!!


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

Alrighty, so I'm on this USANA Reset. I'm drinking 1 shake for breakfast, lunch and dinner; eating 2 snackbar things for snacks, and having one fruit and one veggie for dinner.  Also, drinking 64-80 oz of water in addition to the shakes.

The shakes are "interesting." They're billed as a fiber and protein meal replacement shake.  They have this crazy fiber taste, and (TMI) funky aftertaste that I keep burping up.  Its nasty.  But, I have to keep reminding myself that this is only for 5 days.

The first 5 days, you are only supposed to mix the shakes with water. I did that for breakfast and lunch, but for dinner I did 1/2 water and 1/2 milk.  After the 5 days, there are some recipies and things, like fruits, that I can add to the shakes to make them taste better.  

I really wanted to gorge on my salad tonight, I'm trying to stick to the plan.  Only 5 days, 5 days....

Thanks for listening to my vent!

Amy


----------



## gellybean

eliz991 said:


> Okay I unbelievably totally forgot to weigh myself today.  Weird!  But I'm sure it wasn't good, I drank Friday and Saturday and yesterday we went to Twisted Root (yummy burger place) for lunch and for dinner we went to our friends' house and she made manicotti.  Today is my second wedding anniversary so we are going out tonight but DH picked seafood so shouldn't be too bad.
> 
> Aimee, we can be body bugg buddies!  If you have any trouble with setting it up or anything (I had a hard time getting my goals right, it was weird at first) let me know!
> 
> And Amy, I'm going to Vegas this week too!  It's our anniversary trip - we're staying at the Venetian.  Are y'all going for Vegas Uncork'd?  We're only doing one event (the grand tasting on Friday), but we also have tickets to Ka and Zumanity, and Thursday we're taking a helicopter flight over the Grand Canyon!




Liz!! That sounds great! I'll totally get with you when the stupid thing finally gets here. Like an idiot I did an express order, forgot to write my order # down thinking they would send me an order confirmation in the email and they didn't. So I have no idea when it'll be here. I emailed their customer service department to ask for an order number today so hopefully I'll know more tomorrow. 

I've read bad things about their food tracking site and that livestrong has way more foods in their database. I may be double tracking FOREVER!  But the main thing I wanna know is how much I'm burning. I already know approximately how much I'm consuming.

I'd love to know what your burn and consumption goals are!


On a un-skinny island related note, I'm sooooooooo jealous that you have eaten at Twisted Root. I saw it on Diners, Drive Ins and Dives and so want to get up there to eat!!!

You'll love Ka, if you haven't seen it. We've seen it and O. You'll have to let me know how Zumanity is!! 






Update:

Went out tonight with my sister and mom. Ate at the Whole Foods cafe and got flank steak, roasted sweet potatoes and grilled asparagus.  I was pretty proud of myself for that one. All I'd had before that was some Greek yogurt with a quarter cup of granola for breakfast. I now know I'm not a fan of Greek yogurt. 

I've got my 2 hour glucose tolerance test tomorrow morning between 7 am and 8am in the morning. I'm a little concerned about it but not overly so. Just ready to get the results. They are also doing a A1C, and lipid panel. I'm excited to see if my cholesterol, ldl and triglycercides are lower and my hdl higher with my 'healthier' eating these last 3 months!

Congrats to all the losers this week!!! Hang in there for those that gained! We are so much more aware of our bodies, aren't we? For better or worse! And that's a good thing!

I watched the season finale of Ruby this morning. Wow. If y'all get a chance, especially those that think they may be afflicted with food addiction, try to tune in to the 2 hr season finale. I'm sure it'll run repeats this week. It was very powerful.

 to our new joiner and  back to o2cre8. Glad you're back!! 

Catch y'all tomorrow!


----------



## luvsJack

CrabbyYetLovable said:


> Alrighty, so I'm on this USANA Reset. I'm drinking 1 shake for breakfast, lunch and dinner; eating 2 snackbar things for snacks, and having one fruit and one veggie for dinner.  Also, drinking 64-80 oz of water in addition to the shakes.
> 
> The shakes are "interesting." They're billed as a fiber and protein meal replacement shake.  They have this crazy fiber taste, and (TMI) funky aftertaste that I keep burping up.  Its nasty.  But, I have to keep reminding myself that this is only for 5 days.
> 
> The first 5 days, you are only supposed to mix the shakes with water. I did that for breakfast and lunch, but for dinner I did 1/2 water and 1/2 milk.  After the 5 days, there are some recipies and things, like fruits, that I can add to the shakes to make them taste better.
> 
> I really wanted to gorge on my salad tonight, I'm trying to stick to the plan.  Only 5 days, 5 days....
> 
> Thanks for listening to my vent!
> 
> Amy



I may have missed my answer in a previous post, but what is USANA?


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

luvsJack said:


> I may have missed my answer in a previous post, but what is USANA?



Hmm... I have a hard time explaining it.  My friends got me started on it, he is a physician and has had good luck with the program.  It's all about low-glycemic eating, and keeping your blood sugar stable.  Your blood sugar spikes from eating high-glycemic foods (pasta, breads, potatoes, basically the essentials in the American diet), then it drops, leaving your body feeling weak and sending you craving these foods again.  You wind up on this roller coaster with your blood sugar, and your body becomes resistant to insulin.  With insulin resistance, your body holds onto fat.  

The reset I'm doing is supposed to break me from the sugar cravings and get my body "reset" to a new way of eating.  Usana dot com has more information if you're interested!

Day 1 went ok, a little hungry tonight, not sure if I'm actually hungry or if its a feeling like "yea, I could eat" or "I need to eat x, y, and z because I know its here."  Going to try and sleep and see how tomorrow goes!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

GaRain said:


> I have not had a chance to weigh this week.
> Mom had hip replacement surgery on Monday - been playing nurse since then.
> Finally got to the gym yesterday and now I can barely lift my arms!
> Had a good dinner with flank steak, fresh corn on the cob and a fruit plate.
> Now, if I could only continue this good eating streak through the week.


My Mom had her hip replaced last summer. We had some touch and go moments with Mom's reaction to pain meds (the woman just can't handle morphine). I hope your Mom is feeling better soon.  



o2cre8 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I joined a couple of months ago and then dropped out b/c I was dealing with too many things.  Anyway, I'm back and hope to stick around this time.  I weigh  more then I ever have and it's depressing me more than ever.  Forced myself to go to a gym class today and felt like I was a blob of jello One of my biggest problems is that i have no patience and little faith in what I'm doing.  All I really get is eat less (portion control), excersize more and drink lots of water.


Yeah, depressing as it sounds that's pretty much what I've figured out. 



winefairie said:


> Hello All,
> We are taking our first trip to WDW Oct.8-15th .  I want to be looking good and feeling good by then.
> 
> Cheers,
> Lani


Lani - We'll be at WDW the same time!  October 2 - 11 and staying at BCV - where are you staying?



Stacybaeasm said:


> It took me a really long time to get here today.  This is the first day of my prep week, which for my job in theatre means I am doing the final push to get everything ready for actors.  However, the copy machine is broken for the 3rd time and I am, once again, at a complete standstill and totally frustrated.  I had to send my 2 assistants home early because we have literally accomplished everything we can until a) the copier is fixed or b) we can get into our rented rehearsal rooms.  I may get a day off tomorrow because there is nothing to do but it just means I will have to work every day this weekend to make up for it.  I am not a happy human being right now and really, really want to eat a pizza. (Because pizza fixes everything in the world in case you didn't know.)


 I wanted to work in the theater when I was in college, it just never worked out. I can feel your pain about not being able to do something till something else (or someone else) gets back to you.  On the pizza front - have you ever tried making pizza snacks using the sandwich thins? Might just curb your craving.



MulanUSAF said:


> I'm +1.8lbs   But I think it may have something to do with the ton of liquids I've been drinking.  It got humid and hot all of a sudden and I just feel so thirsty all weekend.  Guzzling down lots of unsweetened iced teas helps, but boy, I don't think I'll ever get used to these southern summers.  Same diet and exercise routine, I think I've hit a plateau though.  Not much change in weight in the last couple weeks, but my shorts from last summer are feeling really baggy.  Time to go shopping for new summer clothes.


SHOPPING!! Woo Hoo!



Dizneydawn said:


> Hi guys!  Will have time tomorrow morning to finally get caught up.  Treyner is him, Dad got fitted for new leg and I...went to the YMCA for water aerobics today!  Back at it tomorrow and then here to read and write!!!
> 
> Miss you all!  I really feel like this is the start of a good swing for us!!!


I read your PTR and TRs this weekend. I laughed. I cried, I laughed some more... Hope everthing starts to calm down for you soon. 



gellybean said:


> Liz!! That sounds great! I'll totally get with you when the stupid thing finally gets here. Like an idiot I did an express order, forgot to write my order # down thinking they would send me an order confirmation in the email and they didn't. So I have no idea when it'll be here. I emailed their customer service department to ask for an order number today so hopefully I'll know more tomorrow.
> 
> I've read bad things about their food tracking site and that livestrong has way more foods in their database. I may be double tracking FOREVER!  But the main thing I wanna know is how much I'm burning. I already know approximately how much I'm consuming.
> 
> I'd love to know what your burn and consumption goals are!
> 
> 
> On a un-skinny island related note, I'm sooooooooo jealous that you have eaten at Twisted Root. I saw it on Diners, Drive Ins and Dives and so want to get up there to eat!!!
> 
> Update:
> 
> Went out tonight with my sister and mom. Ate at the Whole Foods cafe and got flank steak, roasted sweet potatoes and grilled asparagus.  I was pretty proud of myself for that one. All I'd had before that was some Greek yogurt with a quarter cup of granola for breakfast. I now know I'm not a fan of Greek yogurt.
> 
> I've got my 2 hour glucose tolerance test tomorrow morning between 7 am and 8am in the morning. I'm a little concerned about it but not overly so. Just ready to get the results. They are also doing a A1C, and lipid panel. I'm excited to see if my cholesterol, ldl and triglycercides are lower and my hdl higher with my 'healthier' eating these last 3 months!
> 
> Congrats to all the losers this week!!! Hang in there for those that gained! We are so much more aware of our bodies, aren't we? For better or worse! And that's a good thing!
> 
> I watched the season finale of Ruby this morning. Wow. If y'all get a chance, especially those that think they may be afflicted with food addiction, try to tune in to the 2 hr season finale. I'm sure it'll run repeats this week. It was very powerful.
> 
> to our new joiner and  back to o2cre8. Glad you're back!!
> 
> Catch y'all tomorrow!


Ok, you body bugg users, give us reports and let us know how much you love/hate it and if it really is helpful.

Good luck on your blood tests tomorrow.  Crossing my fingers you get the results that you want.

I'm going to see if my DVR recorded Ruby. I'm really looking forward to seeing it.

I'm trying to bulk up on my iron this week. I'm scheduled to donate blood on Thursday and since it is that TOM I might be low on iron and given the boot till my levels go back up.  

I DID track my food today (and since I ate about 3 cups of cabbage as a salad, have no desire to eat anything else tonight). We DID hit the Y and pushed myself a little more on the treadmill than I normally do. Of course having Jim next to me and wanting to beat his mileage/pace helped a lot (I guess I am competitive).


----------



## Leash

eliz991 said:


> Okay I unbelievably totally forgot to weigh myself today.  Weird!
> 
> And Amy, I'm going to Vegas this week too!  It's our anniversary trip - we're staying at the Venetian.  Are y'all going for Vegas Uncork'd?  We're only doing one event (the grand tasting on Friday), but we also have tickets to Ka and Zumanity, and Thursday we're taking a helicopter flight over the Grand Canyon!



I feel better now, I totally forgot to weigh myself too. I remembered while I was cooking dinner!


Just a warning for Vegas if you have allergies, it has been so windy here lately that all the pollen is all stirred up so make sure to bring some sort of allergy medication. I have been miserable for a couple weeks with sinus headaches and sneezes and itchy eyes so I finally had to go to the doc and get some Flonase (miracle working stuff BTW) and my allergies aren't usually that bad.
So make sure to stop it before it starts cause feeling lousy on vacation sucks, hope you have fun in our fair city!


----------



## zoegirl

Hey folks!
Been a little mia the last couple days, with a busy schedule.

CONGRATS  to all those who've lost last week! And hang in there to all those that didn't or plateaued, I am right there with you. A big fat nothing.  I'm disappointed, but not enough to throw my head into a bag of chips.  I think I'll pump up the exercise this week, and maybe cut back a bit on eating meat, and maybe I'll lose a bit. Plus I never drink enough water, I'm trying and usually my attempts are futile.

Anyways, wish I had time to respond to everyone's posts, seems like everyone has the right mindset right now, so keep up the good work.

~b~


----------



## luvsJack

CrabbyYetLovable said:


> Hmm... I have a hard time explaining it.  My friends got me started on it, he is a physician and has had good luck with the program.  It's all about low-glycemic eating, and keeping your blood sugar stable.  Your blood sugar spikes from eating high-glycemic foods (pasta, breads, potatoes, basically the essentials in the American diet), then it drops, leaving your body feeling weak and sending you craving these foods again.  You wind up on this roller coaster with your blood sugar, and your body becomes resistant to insulin.  With insulin resistance, your body holds onto fat.
> 
> The reset I'm doing is supposed to break me from the sugar cravings and get my body "reset" to a new way of eating.  Usana dot com has more information if you're interested!
> 
> Day 1 went ok, a little hungry tonight, not sure if I'm actually hungry or if its a feeling like "yea, I could eat" or "I need to eat x, y, and z because I know its here."  Going to try and sleep and see how tomorrow goes!




Well, I will have to check that out.    From the way you explain it, it makes good sense.  Something sure causes us to crave more and more food and usually the wrong kind of foods.  

I have noticed for myself on days that  I am really, really tired I crave carbs .  I am guessing that is my body is wanting energy.  So I am assuming that would be kind of like blood sugar taking a nose dive and your body craving those things to bring it back to a high point.  

Not so sure I could do shakes again (did the slimfast diet a few years ago) but the theory behind it all sound interesting.

Just keep telling yourself  "i can do anything for 5 days".  good luck!


----------



## gellybean

Good luck Crabby Amy. (ha! I thought it was funny.... gotta do something to differeniate all us Amy/Aimees!)

Keep us posted how it's going. It does make total sense. All the info about sugar levels and insulin resistance is sooooooo true. 

Speaking of, I didn't go get my blood work done this morning. When I got up, I took my own fasting sugar with my glucometer and it was 130. 

I freaked. Normal fasting sugar should be below 100. So yeah. I got up, got dressed, got everything ready to go, took DS7 to school and was driving on my way and thought about it. I decided that since this is not a mandatory blood test but one I am pro actively trying to stay on top of that I wasn't going to shoot myself in the foot. I ate way too much sugar last night late (which I should have known better diet wise and night before blood work wise) and I haven't been working out like I should lately. Not going at all last week, didn't make it last night because my mom is in (another excuse I know) and thought wait a sec? You're not doing all the things you're supposed to be doing to ensure that you aren't diabetic. Why the heck would I get the blood work done now if I'm not fully in the lifestyle that I know I have to be in to prevent/treat diabetes anyway? 


So I'll reschedule for in about a month and I'm getting back on track, seriously for the next four weeks. Can't keep repeating the same behaviors expecting different results. 

On a happier note, my bodybugg shipped last week and is on the truck for delivery TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!     Just what I needed to get this ball rolling again. I texted my sister and said we need to work out today, period. No excuse. IF she can't, I'm going by myself! 

I will work out 4 days this week!!!! 

I will be mindful of all my sugar intake!!!

I will start counting carbs more closely!!!


I do not want a bloodtest telling me what I already know. I want it telling me how far I've come.


Hope that makes sense!


Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## mom2faith

eliz991 said:


> Okay I unbelievably totally forgot to weigh myself today.  Weird!  But I'm sure it wasn't good, I drank Friday and Saturday and yesterday we went to Twisted Root (yummy burger place) for lunch and for dinner we went to our friends' house and she made manicotti.  Today is my second wedding anniversary so we are going out tonight but DH picked seafood so shouldn't be too bad.
> 
> Aimee, we can be body bugg buddies!  If you have any trouble with setting it up or anything (I had a hard time getting my goals right, it was weird at first) let me know!
> 
> And Amy, I'm going to Vegas this week too!  It's our anniversary trip - we're staying at the Venetian.  Are y'all going for Vegas Uncork'd?  We're only doing one event (the grand tasting on Friday), but we also have tickets to Ka and Zumanity, and Thursday we're taking a helicopter flight over the Grand Canyon!




This was a last minute trip for us as DH won it on the radio.  We leave tomorrow at 4pm and come home Saturday night (well actually it is Sunday morning before we get home - we are on a milk run home: Vegas - San Francisco - Chicago - Home) .  We are staying at the Stratosphere - not my top choice, but whatever.  It is a bed.  

My goal is to SHOP myself silly!!  We each got $200 from the radio station, so we are each splurging on something we would never buy - I am getting an iTouch (always wanted one!!) and some Skecher Shape Ups. Then I am shopping for DD and the DNeices - I love to spoil the girls!! (I do have a DNephew too and will get him something, but girls are soooo much more fun to spoil!!)

We are heading to Cirque Believe and one other show and to the Titanic Exhibition at the Luxor.  Other than that we are wandering, vegging, and shopping.  I want to head up to Target, but it is a bit of pain to get to ( we have done it before and I LOVE Target - we do not have Target in Canada, but I do not want to "waste" time when it is such a quick trip). 



Leash said:


> I feel better now, I totally forgot to weigh myself too. I remembered while I was cooking dinner!
> 
> 
> Just a warning for Vegas if you have allergies, it has been so windy here lately that all the pollen is all stirred up so make sure to bring some sort of allergy medication. I have been miserable for a couple weeks with sinus headaches and sneezes and itchy eyes so I finally had to go to the doc and get some Flonase (miracle working stuff BTW) and my allergies aren't usually that bad.
> So make sure to stop it before it starts cause feeling lousy on vacation sucks, hope you have fun in our fair city!



THANK YOU SO MUCH!!  I do have nasty allergies and would hate to have my vacation spoiled.  I am going to pack theBendryl as soon as I get home!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

I re- read pages 100-102... will hit the next chunk after I post our weight tallies!

I went to the YMCA and swam laps for 5 minutes, stretched hard for 10 minutes then class for 1 hour.

Then...I made a commitment to a triathlon!  

It is called Lazyman 2010 and is a 6 week triathlon that has you swim 2.5 miles or 3 hours of water aerobics, run/walk 26.2 miles and bike /elliptical/row 112 miles.

It is a start and my name is posted now as someone who is making a public statement to do it.  Our Y had the first 200 people did not have to pay a sign up fee and you get a t-shirt if you accomplish it.

The swim part is easy since I will do at least an hour  5 times a week but I do not walk at all as of now and sure as heck do not bike so will need to get on that!  I thought it would be a great motivator and way to push myself.

I have never worn a shirt for any form of exercise since high school - is it crazy that I will be so proud of myself once I get one!!!

Anyway - here are a start of my responses to you all.

Tom - I will do 45 minutes of swim class then taking a 30 minute Salsa class on land - I may just die but gotta start moving somewhere!!!  I love to dance so it should be a great start!!  




zoegirl said:


> First Name and Screen name: Bree/zoegirl
> What your Goal Is for Fitness:I'm already pretty fit (am an avid runner), just have a hard time burning more calories than I take in.


When did you start running and was someone chasing you? 


mom2faith said:


> Anyways, so I am thinking about her and I realize, hey wait a minute that is me too! I am a huge control freak which is caused by things in my life and also hurts things in my life!
> 
> This all comes back to control.  I have watched myself not have control over so many things in my life and I have allowed myself to be in bad relationships and bad jobs and bad situations.  Now that I am in a good job, a good relationship and a great situation, I am still self-sabotaging.  I am gaining weight like a mad woman!! I have lost control over that part of my life!
> I could have wrote the same thing.  I used to self -sabotage good relationships with guys - the whole - "I am gonna hurt you before you hurt me mentality because I was always so sure it would end up happening eventually anyway.
> Yet, during this time I have fought to be "in control" of other parts of my life and have caused a lot of stress in my marriage as a result - I want to control how the house is organized, how DH puts things away, how DD does her hair, how we spend our time, etc.Micromanaging is totally something I used to do and still struggle with.  You are dead on about control - also I think there is perfectionism in it.  If I cannot be perfect, I want others around me to be perfect if possible.  If I can't do something perfect, why start because I will just screw it up.  All or nothing mentality and also for me - a piece of myself I am still working on is the fact that if I fail at something, it is okay to re-start versus never taking the chance to try, out of fear that failure will define who I am.  I can go on and on.  When really, all I want to control is me and I cannot find that ground.  I cannot get control of my emotional eating. I cannot get control of my laziness.  I cannot get control of me need to be "popular" and noticed (even though I do not want people to notice my weight).
> *
> I need to let go of controlling others and start channelling that control into what I do for me. *
> This was exactly what I needed this morning - I wrote it down and it is above my computer!!!
> 
> 
> [/COLOR]





Mndisneygirl said:


> I am not a patient person by nature and have a hard time listening to people (especially family/kids) tell a story that takes more than 2 minutes.  You know how kids have to tell you EVERY detail?  Can't stand it. Isn't that crazy when we read TR's and love detail...I think that the ADD piece of me has a hard time foccussing on the details when people talk..when I read, I have talk radio in the background - same when I type.  When it is quiet and I need to focus - my mind wanders, I look at the sky, a piece of grass catches my attention.  I have been known to interupt my own story when something my eye sees derails me!  It drives Dan nuts but I don't know any other way to be.  Maybe I need Yoga and try and center myself!
> 
> "Excuse me Carsyn - I want to pay attention to you - give me a second to get into the lotus and you have my full and undivided attention!"





Anna114 said:


> So I think I just had a huge AHA moment.  To be honest my true choice would have been loaded fries but that is not an option and in the past the chips wouldn't have been mentally OK but now they are.
> That is awesome - accepting what you should have as a want versus a "Have to!"
> What's everyone's healthy snack?


I love fresh veggies - tomatoes, cucumbers and onions together is my ultimate healthy love food!


ancestry said:


> My "mind" knows I am way overweight.  My "mind" knows that I am statistically obese but I have never seen myself as fat.
> Again - I see it in a mirror or picture but only if I really look - the skinny me deceives my eyes with a quick glance.  The pants and shirts size, the way I need to sit in a car...all those are signs I am fat but I do not feel fat.  Whatever that means.  I just don't.  I am embarrassed of my weight, humiliated in fact but in my head, I don't feel fat.  So stupid not to be able to merge the two...
> 
> Anyways I digress..... The point I was trying to make about not seeing myself as fat was this....about 3 weeks ago I went to a local discount/second hand store to buy myself a bunch of athletic shorts to workout in.  Since they are athletic shorts (i.e. basketball style) I didn't try anything on.  I figured I could guess at the size.  I bought about 5 or 6 pair.  When I got home NOT ONE SINGLE PAIR FIT -- not even close!  And they were all so small that I seriously needed to lose probably close to 30 pounds at that point to even get into them.
> I used to have boxes of clothes due to the same reason - I can't eyeball my own hinny!  Then I am aghast because my butt cannot possibly be that big!!
> The sad thing is I had picked them up really thinking that some of them were going to be lose on me.  Boy is my perception of myself -- my body size -- REALLY off.


I so get what you write - mine is off both ways - sometimes i think I am fatter than what I am as well...in comparison to other women but in clothes - I have put myself in a straight jacket thinking it will fit in a store more times than I can tell ya.  Then yo have the fun of wrestling out of it in public! 


2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Aha moments abound.
> 
> I have the complete opposite problem. I've been overweight for most of my life.  I was talking to my DH the other day as we were on a walk. I really don't notice the weight that I've lost (around 55lbs total). When I look at others I try and see if I think I'm bigger than them. There were two ladies in front of us walking (one overweight and one "normal" sized one) and I said "Am I as big as she is?" (the overweight one) he was amazed that I thought I was even close to her weight. He said "you were that size about 40lbs ago" and "I was thinking you looked more like the other lady but I didn't want to say anything since I didn't want you to think that I always go around looking at ladies rears".  It was an eye opening moment.
> That is my daily life.  I also appreciate you guys get that.  That you are not being rude when you compare but you know the mirror lies and you lie to yourself so what else are you gonna do?  Having a visual of someone else is so helpful!
> So why do I sabotage myself?  I do really well for a while, then I'll be at home and cruise the kitchen. Some days I'm good about making healthy choices, but lately I just seem to be eating out of control.  Not really hungry, but can't stop myself. Yeah - what is that about!!
> 
> I really have the best of intentions of hitting the gym and working out, but by the time I leave work I just don't have any motivation. I wish I had a workout buddy, but I haven't been successful in getting anyone else motivated with me.
> Can you do mornings?   What do you like to do for a work out?  For me it was swimming and I like the interaction with all the ladies at water aerobics - it was not lonely!





gellybean said:


> Dawn!!    Miss you!! I hope Treyner gets well soon and that it's nothing more than a common bug! Glad you're dad is progressing nicely! Looking forward to you being on here more once your life calms down (though probably not as much as you are looking forward to it!  )
> Amen sistah!
> I think I'm just a plain ol food addict. Sometimes the simplest of answers is the most profound.





mom2faith said:


> I look at my past as "Well, you are better off than a lot of people so suck it up".  That mentality  is the downfall for me and so many others because your body will force you to cope - some use food others it is drugs or alcohol.
> 
> Off to finish Dawns TR - if none have you have read it, go read it now (the Goofy/Lap Dance one).  I have laughed and cried and laughed and cried.  I cannot stop reading it!!  I started this morning and am amost done.  (I mean, of course I am working too!)
> Was that the one when Baylor got burned?  I have not gone back to read it for awhile - too emotional still.  Baylor just got stepped on in soccer 2 nights ago and tore off some of his grafted skin - sat in goal and cried while other kids just looked at him like "toughen up."  In fact a parent said, "Why is he acting like it is so bad?"  So I explained to the sideline what had happened to him - the parents then understood and Baylor, angry for crying and mad he felt he looked stupid, hobbles up and punches the goal post.  We need to work on an outlet that won't cause him to break knuckles and figuring out a more positive way to deal with his emotions.
> 
> I look at me and know I turned to food to deal with emotions and maybe anger is better for him because it is released and over - but a punching bag would be softer than a goal post - not that I can carry around a bag either -I need to have him bring it up at burn camp this summer...maybe other kids have some good ideas.
> 
> Anyway - sorry for the ramble - thanks for the beyond kind words!!
> Talk to you later.





ancestry said:


> You ladies sounds just like I did a couple of months ago.  Some how I have managed to get control on the food addiction and I can (at least for now) stop myself.  Although it terrifies me each and every day that I will suddenly wake up and find myself back where I was with no ability to control what I was shoving in my mouth.
> What do you think was the turn around for you?  Was it just getting past the feelings of hunger for a few days?
> Well, I did become an addict -- except it was a legal one and a somewhat socially acceptable one.  I was (or should I say I am) addicted to food.
> We have to eat - that is what sucks.  You do not have to drink or do drugs but we have to eat.
> Sorry I had to delete part of what I wrote.  I was bothering me that I had posted it so openly.


I am sorry I missed your entire post - I hope you someday feel okay writing your thoughts because you are a profound woman - we can learn a lot from you.  More than you know. 


gellybean said:


> I'm so stupid excited I'm about to explode.
> 
> I just ordered a body bugg!!!!
> 
> Ok - what is a body bug?   I have heard rumours but have no clue for sure!





mom2faith said:


> Dizneydawn - Like I said earlier I am reading your TR (the Goofy/LapDance one).  OMG!!  I was so into it, I was reading and eating a Motts Fruitsation (you know the unsweetened applesauce).  Well, I was enthralled in the TR and not paying attention.  After finishing it, I headed to the washroom and looked in the mirror and I have applesauce all over my shirt!!  I did not even notice I was dribbling down my shirt while I was reading!! Thank goodness I am alone at work today - the boys would have never let me live it down!!


That made my day!  I know I am reading this late but so worth it I can't tell ya!!


gellybean said:


> And it begins.....
> 
> 
> 
> I could list a thousand reasons. The truth, deep down, is I really don't know why. It seemed impossible before. Literally impossible. And now it seems doable.
> 
> And I'm terrified. I am scared to death that it will become impossible again. And I wish to God I knew what made the difference in me. What made it seem so seemingly undoable and now seems like something I can really put into place as a permanent fixture in my life. It doesn't seem so hard. And I'm scared it will become hard.



Love this my friend!!!


gellybean said:


> OMG! That's hilarious!! Dawn - you're THAT good.


Never thought I would be so proud to make a woman drool!  


zoegirl said:


> I really feel like when we figure out what's at the root of all the eating (which for most of us isn't really food) we have a better chance of getting the weight off and keeping it off.


That is the secret isn't it - now what is the key to open up the solution box of mine???


ancestry said:


> Okay - I have an actual Disney related question.....
> 
> How many of you have actually used any of the gyms at any of the Disney resorts?
> I did once -at BWV.
> Our trip is coming up in 15 days.  We are going to be at Disney for 10 full days (arriving early and leaving late).  We are staying club level and also have the dining plan plus we have dinner reservations at several of the signature restaurants.  You will have to tell me what you think of CL - you are at the Poly right?  We are at BWI CL in OCT.
> 
> Obviously we will be walking a lot but compared to the level of exercise I normally do the walking isn't going to be much.  I was thinking about trying to get in a couple of gym days for a more intense workout but my DH thinks I am nuts that I want to go to the gym when we are at Disney.
> You will feel more in control going to the gym and less likely to just say screw it and not pay attention to anything.  Then IMO and from my history - it is so hard to get back on track when home and you feel ashamed and depressed of what you let go.
> 
> I had a doctor say to me once. "If I was a cocaine addict - would you say it was okay to splurge a week here or there?
> 
> No you wouldn't but food addicts get trapped into saying - "It's vacation" and throwing all their hard work down the drain.
> 
> Go on vacation, get your gym time in and then the extra walking you do at WDW will help compensate  for the extra calories.  It is not how you normally eat so why sabotage yourself into not doing your normal routine plus some?"
> 
> That was the one and only trip I worked out.  I did not gain anything, enjoyed my food without feeling guilty and the one hour at the gym was day was well worth the rest of the day enjoying myself versus stressing over what I was going to eat, what was the scale going to say when I got home and self doubt.
> 
> Enjoyment wise - best trip by far for myself personally.





mom2faith said:


> I am heading to Vegas next week, so I completely understand this!!
> Have fun!!






Stacybaeasm said:


> Sorry I haven't been around much this week.  I'm feeling really down about life, weight loss, everything so I haven't been much fun to be around.  I"m hoping to pull out of it soon.  We'll see.  Meanwhile, I have managed not to eat my depression away.  I know that would just make things worse because I know it is the scale that is at the root of this one.


I am so sorry honey you are having a rough time - I am thinking of you and praying for strength and courage to face the devil on your shoulder that is not letting you see your worth and success!



enchanted_moonstone said:


> I've had a phone call from my new doctor today saying I need to go in for a medical tomorrow and I know they're going to give me the, "You are obese, you need to diet" and although I know I am.... I hate other people telling me - it feels like a personal dig at me after years of having people say mean things about my weight etc.


I understand your pain and when the weight loss comments come at you not requested - it makes the stubborn part of you want to do nothing as a "screw you" mentality.



ancestry said:


> UURRGGHH!
> 
> I have had the most horrible peanut butter cravings all week long.My weakness as well!  Hook me up to a IV of skippy extra crunchy please!!
> Okay vent over....back to work....just ignore me...I had to scream somewhere!


Glad you screamed here or some stranger at Walmart might think you are a nut job! 


stitchfan23 said:


> I was really happy to see a couple of other Canadian gals have joinned.  Now someone will know what I am talking about when I mention Canadian things
> Moose, eh?


How was your trip???



Stacybaeasm said:


> I had a rough night last night.  My new upstairs neighbor has always been loud since he moved in - you know, one of those people who stomps everywhere, seems to run a lot, that kind of thing.  Well, last night about 10:15, there was a LOT of noise up there, running, things slamming on the floor, yelling, and then I heard a female screaming "Ow.  Stop it.  YOu're Hurting me" over and over.  Well, that was it for me, I was out of my apartment and up those stairs faster than I have probably moved in a long time.  I pounded on the door and when the guy answered, I let him have it.  I told him the noise was unacceptable and the fighting was out of control and if it didn't stop this minute, I was calling the police.  Then, I demanded that I see the girl to be sure she was ok.  She poked her head out of the bathroom and was crying with makeup all over her face.  I couldn't tell if he had hit her or not.  I asked if she was ok and she nodded yes.  I then told her that if it EVER got bad, she felt she was in danger or he hit her again, all she had to do was go to any apartment in our part of the complex and ask for help and anyone would be glad to.  I then looked at the guy again and said "Seriously, ANYTHING else happens and I will call the cops."  I went back downstairs and I was shaking, I was so angry.  About 10 minutes later, I heard more thumping, quiet yelling, and him saying "Be quiet, be quiet."  I called the cops and reported a domestic.  I know the cops came but I don't know what happened from there.  At least it stopped for the night, but I'm sure the guy knows who called the police on him.  But, there was nothing else I could do.  I wasn't going to let anyone abuse, physically or mentally, anyone else.  Ever.  Not on my watch.
> Holy carp!  Go Stacy!!!  I am so proud of you!!!!





luvsJack said:


> plus all this emotional junk going on.     I have just been feeling down and on the verge of tears most days and a situation with my mother certainly has NOT helped.
> Sorry honey.





mom2faith said:


> I am going to keep a closer eye on it for sure, there is no need to starve myself.  I want this to be a healthy change, not starvation mode!!
> Great outlook!!!





mom2faith said:


> Amy[/COLOR]





Mndisneygirl said:


> Dawn- hope your sale didn't get too much rain! I know there were some scattered showers here today.


Sold $400 this past weekend.  Hoping for at leats that this weekend and then - donate the rest!!! 


luvsJack said:


> Oh!  You are so right!  (the wanting to punch her in the throat part. )



See - Dan thinks I have a violent streak - but that totally makes sense to me too!  Maybe we should all get into kick boxing!!


----------



## cheerful chickadee

ok I'm not entirely sure how this works but I've read a little of the thread and love how supportive you all are! Is it okay for me to join? 

I'm actually doing WW points but not the meetings or online program, just doing it on my own with my old materials. I don't count calories so I can't report those. I also haven't been keeping track of inches lost even though I probably should have. I started in mid January -and have lost 33lbs as of May 1st! I'm currently doing 24 WW points a day, drinking 80 - 96oz of water a day and have been working out 5x a week, 3 miles on the treadmill each day, 3 miles on the elliptical and then some arm exercises with weights. 

intro:
*First Name* Patty *Screen name:* cheerful chickadee
*What your Goal Is for Fitness: * numbers wise I want to lose 90lbs total
long term wise: I want to be healthy and show my kids how to live a healthy lifestyle, I want to be a positive role model. I want to be here to see my great great grandkids! deep down: I want to know what it feels like to go shopping in a _regular_ store and not have to wrestle with articles of clothing in the dressing room lol
*Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:* chewy fruit snacks (fruit by the foot, gushers, etc) weird right? I buy them for a treat for my DD and end up eating them all myself. my real weaknesses are takeout of any kind, I LOVE eating out.
*Favorite Good Food for You:* fresh fruit, pineapple, strawberries, grapes....I could eat fresh fruit all day if only it wasn't so expensive!
*Favorite Form of Exercise:* walking/jogging on the treadmill
*What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:* going to disney world of course! Oh and buying tons of new clothes!!
*Family:* DH, DS(13) and DD (2.5)


----------



## Leash

mom2faith said:


> We are staying at the Stratosphere - not my top choice, but whatever.  It is a bed.
> 
> I live right near the Stratosphere, never been in there myself but have not heard anything bad. The neighborhood there is, oh how about "charmingly urban" so just be prepared for that (don't know if you have been there before or not).
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!  I do have nasty allergies and would hate to have my vacation spoiled.  I am going to pack theBendryl as soon as I get home!!



You are welcome, I wouldn't want anyone to feel this lousy if there is anything to be done to prevent it. The wind has tapered off a bit but still a good idea to bring the Bendryl. We don't have much in the way of "weather" here we really just have the wind but it can be awful. Hope you have a fun trip.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Gellybean - I watched the Ruby finale last night. OMG It was amazing!  I have never cried like that before while watching a reality show (Maybe during English Patient, but I'm a sucker for a sob story). But this was crying because I so totally related to some of the things that ladies were going through.

For those of you that don't watch Ruby the show is about this woman's path of losing weight (she started out over 700lbs and is now 320). Its very inspirational and motivating to know that if she can persevere then dang it so can I.

Anyway the finale show was about Ruby and some of her friends going to a 6 day intensive retreat to deal with their food addictions and try and figure out their issues.  

I really related to the abandonment issues like waiting for/expecting everyone you love to leave you. The one that I really was surprised about was dealing with a family member with an addiction that takes over the family and the co-dependents that are in the family that don't help the situation. That one has my family written ALL over it. When Tinnie was talking about how when co-dependents don't get their way they shut down "Fine I won't TOUCH the pillows EVER again" Holy Moly - I saw a family member. Wish she had given some pointers on how to deal with that!

I checked Ruby's website but they don't have Tinnie listed as one of Ruby's support person. I'd love to see if she has written a book.   I didn't delete the show yet, I think I'm going to watch it again and see if I can get some more clairity. It really gives me a lot to think about and realize that I eat to push down the feelings of loneliness (I do a LOT of eating alone).  I really need to think before eating - "what am I hungry for?" most often times its for companionship (Yup the ice cream tub CAN be a friend - it calls out to me from the freezer and doesn't let me down - well not till it shows up on my stomach). 

I think that is why going to the gym is not appealing to me without having someone to go with. If I try substituting the gym instead of eating, then I want the companionship of someone to talk to, push me harder than I'd do by myself, etc.  I really haven't found any exercise that I really like doing (I guess if I had to pick, I'd say walking outside - treadmills/ellipiticals are ok, but being outside and chatting is MUCH better for me - I just don't push myself enough so I don't think I'm burning enough calories. I wish there were an eHarmony site for people looking for workout buddies. 

Not sure if I'm making sense, but trying to write eveything that is going on in the brain is not easy.

I'm really glad that I've found you all and have some place to put this out in the universe. Knowing you are all here to listen is very comforting.

On the food front - doing well so far this week.  Tracking, drinking and exercising.  Tonight we have another cooking class (Scalloped potatoes and salmon in parchment paper) I'm planning on eating before we go to class so I won't be starved by the time the food comes out of the oven.


----------



## gellybean

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Gellybean - I watched the Ruby finale last night. OMG It was amazing!  I have never cried like that before while watching a reality show (Maybe during English Patient, but I'm a sucker for a sob story). But this was crying because I so totally related to some of the things that ladies were going through.
> 
> For those of you that don't watch Ruby the show is about this woman's path of losing weight (she started out over 700lbs and is now 320). Its very inspirational and motivating to know that if she can persevere then dang it so can I.
> 
> Anyway the finale show was about Ruby and some of her friends going to a 6 day intensive retreat to deal with their food addictions and try and figure out their issues.
> 
> I really related to the abandonment issues like waiting for/expecting everyone you love to leave you. The one that I really was surprised about was dealing with a family member with an addiction that takes over the family and the co-dependents that are in the family that don't help the situation. That one has my family written ALL over it. When Tinnie was talking about how when co-dependents don't get their way they shut down "Fine I won't TOUCH the pillows EVER again" Holy Moly - I saw a family member. Wish she had given some pointers on how to deal with that!
> 
> I checked Ruby's website but they don't have Tinnie listed as one of Ruby's support person. I'd love to see if she has written a book.   I didn't delete the show yet, I think I'm going to watch it again and see if I can get some more clairity. It really gives me a lot to think about and realize that I eat to push down the feelings of loneliness (I do a LOT of eating alone).  I really need to think before eating - "what am I hungry for?" most often times its for companionship (Yup the ice cream tub CAN be a friend - it calls out to me from the freezer and doesn't let me down - well not till it shows up on my stomach).
> 
> I think that is why going to the gym is not appealing to me without having someone to go with. If I try substituting the gym instead of eating, then I want the companionship of someone to talk to, push me harder than I'd do by myself, etc.  I really haven't found any exercise that I really like doing (I guess if I had to pick, I'd say walking outside - treadmills/ellipiticals are ok, but being outside and chatting is MUCH better for me - I just don't push myself enough so I don't think I'm burning enough calories. I wish there were an eHarmony site for people looking for workout buddies.
> 
> Not sure if I'm making sense, but trying to write eveything that is going on in the brain is not easy.
> 
> I'm really glad that I've found you all and have some place to put this out in the universe. Knowing you are all here to listen is very comforting.
> 
> On the food front - doing well so far this week.  Tracking, drinking and exercising.  Tonight we have another cooking class (Scalloped potatoes and salmon in parchment paper) I'm planning on eating before we go to class so I won't be starved by the time the food comes out of the oven.



Glad you got something out of the finale. I am totally going to watch it again when I have some time to myself. HAHAHAH! Like that ever happens.

Anyway, Tinnie is the founder of Shades of Hope in Texas.  A rehab-ish center for eating disorders. She was overweight and then was bullemic so she's been there.

You can google Shade of Hope and find her site I'm pretty sure. I don't know about a book but there's more information about her on there. 

Gonna go take a nap. Exhausted. Between getting up for the glucose test that I didn't go do and hubby being out of  town I haven't gotten a lot of sleep lately. I know I need to rest some before I attempt gym tonight. Don't wanna end up all dizzy again!

Catch y'all later!


----------



## eliz991

gellybean said:


> Liz!! That sounds great! I'll totally get with you when the stupid thing finally gets here. Like an idiot I did an express order, forgot to write my order # down thinking they would send me an order confirmation in the email and they didn't. So I have no idea when it'll be here. I emailed their customer service department to ask for an order number today so hopefully I'll know more tomorrow.
> 
> I've read bad things about their food tracking site and that livestrong has way more foods in their database. I may be double tracking FOREVER!  But the main thing I wanna know is how much I'm burning. I already know approximately how much I'm consuming.
> 
> I'd love to know what your burn and consumption goals are!
> 
> 
> On a un-skinny island related note, I'm sooooooooo jealous that you have eaten at Twisted Root. I saw it on Diners, Drive Ins and Dives and so want to get up there to eat!!!
> 
> You'll love Ka, if you haven't seen it. We've seen it and O. You'll have to let me know how Zumanity is!!



Glad they got back to you - I have had pretty good luck with email responses within 24 hours, even had to call them once and they were very responsive.  The complaints about the food tracking are old, they have stepped it up and added a lot of stuff.  That said, sometimes I pick something "close" but it's not hard to put in a new food yourself either.  But I think it's fine - I used to try to do 2 sites but it was too much to keep up with.

My goals are 2500 burn and 1500 eating - for 2 pounds a week.  If I don't work out I am lucky to burn 1800 a day so that's about as high as I can go, and when I try to cut to 1200 I just never make it, too dang hungry.

We saw it on there too, that's what convinced my husband to try it!

We haven't seen Ka - I haven't been to Vegas in years and have only seen Cirque shows here in Dallas.  I'm excited!




Leash said:


> I feel better now, I totally forgot to weigh myself too. I remembered while I was cooking dinner!
> 
> 
> Just a warning for Vegas if you have allergies, it has been so windy here lately that all the pollen is all stirred up so make sure to bring some sort of allergy medication. I have been miserable for a couple weeks with sinus headaches and sneezes and itchy eyes so I finally had to go to the doc and get some Flonase (miracle working stuff BTW) and my allergies aren't usually that bad.
> So make sure to stop it before it starts cause feeling lousy on vacation sucks, hope you have fun in our fair city!



Good, it's not just me!

Thank you for the advice - I will let T know - his allergies are a mess!  Mine aren't that bad but I'll make sure we have claritin just in case (allergies depend where you are too, I have terrible allergies in NY but not in TX, T has them both places).



mom2faith said:


> This was a last minute trip for us as DH won it on the radio.  We leave tomorrow at 4pm and come home Saturday night (well actually it is Sunday morning before we get home - we are on a milk run home: Vegas - San Francisco - Chicago - Home) .  We are staying at the Stratosphere - not my top choice, but whatever.  It is a bed.
> 
> My goal is to SHOP myself silly!!  We each got $200 from the radio station, so we are each splurging on something we would never buy - I am getting an iTouch (always wanted one!!) and some Skecher Shape Ups. Then I am shopping for DD and the DNeices - I love to spoil the girls!! (I do have a DNephew too and will get him something, but girls are soooo much more fun to spoil!!)
> 
> We are heading to Cirque Believe and one other show and to the Titanic Exhibition at the Luxor.  Other than that we are wandering, vegging, and shopping.  I want to head up to Target, but it is a bit of pain to get to ( we have done it before and I LOVE Target - we do not have Target in Canada, but I do not want to "waste" time when it is such a quick trip).
> [/COLOR]



I was like, "you want to go to Target?" but then when you said you didn't have them I understand!  I have a pair of the shape ups (with as much stuff as I have you'd think I'd be skinny) and I do like them, but I don't wear them too much due to problems off and on with my knees.  In fact I think I will put them on at home tonight!

Awesome on winning the trip - we are only going to be there Thursday to Sunday so about the same amount of time!  Have fun shopping!  We are looking forward to vegging too...although T really wants me to wear a bikini at the pool and I'm not sure I'm up for that... we'll see.  Don't want people to be like 

Okay, I have GOT to run!  Later girls!

Oh Dawn - a body bugg is a thing you wear on your arm that's like a super fancy pedometer - it tells you how many calories you are burning with way more accuracy than regular pedometer or heart rate monitor. Mine (which is actually called a go wear fit, but it's by the same people) even tells me how long I slept vs. just laid down if I wear it to bed!


----------



## Duchie

mom2faith said:


> My goal is to SHOP myself silly!!  We each got $200 from the radio station, so we are each splurging on something we would never buy - I am getting an iTouch (always wanted one!!) and some Skecher Shape Ups.




I LOVE my Shape-Ups!  I also want a pair of Tone-Ups (the sandals) but can never find the ones I want in my size.




cheerful chickadee said:


> ok I'm not entirely sure how this works but I've read a little of the thread and love how supportive you all are! Is it okay for me to join?
> 
> I'm actually doing WW points but not the meetings or online program, just doing it on my own with my old materials. I don't count calories so I can't report those. I also haven't been keeping track of inches lost even though I probably should have. I started in mid January -and have lost 33lbs as of May 1st! I'm currently doing 24 WW points a day, drinking 80 - 96oz of water a day and have been working out 5x a week, 3 miles on the treadmill each day, 3 miles on the elliptical and then some arm exercises with weights.
> 
> intro:
> *First Name* Patty *Screen name:* cheerful chickadee
> *What your Goal Is for Fitness: * numbers wise I want to lose 80lbs total
> long term wise: I want to be healthy and show my kids how to live a healthy lifestyle, I want to be a positive role model. I want to be here to see my great great grandkids! deep down: I want to know what it feels like to go shopping in a _regular_ store and not have to wrestle with articles of clothing in the dressing room lol
> *Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:* chewy fruit snacks (fruit by the foot, gushers, etc) weird right? I buy them for a treat for my DD and end up eating them all myself. my real weaknesses are takeout of any kind, I LOVE eating out.
> *Favorite Good Food for You:* fresh fruit, pineapple, strawberries, grapes....I could eat fresh fruit all day if only it wasn't so expensive!
> *Favorite Form of Exercise:* walking/jogging on the treadmill
> *What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:* going to disney world of course! Oh and buying tons of new clothes!!
> *Family:* DH, DS(13) and DD (2.5)



Welcome!  We're glad to have you     I'm also doing WW and have lost 32.8 pounds since mid-Feb.  (Can I just go ahead and call that 33?  ) 

I had kind of a weird day today.  I went shopping for shorts, since mine either don't fit or are way out of style.  I'm struggling with the same perception issues many of you have described - I still think of myself as the fat girl.  So when picking out shorts, I just naturally picked the size I had been wearing.  I had to put them all back and get a size smaller.  In fact, many brands that I know run small (like Dockers) were HUGE on me.  So yay - that's a good thing!

But my body is changing.  It was bound to happen, given my age (I'm 45) and my genetics.  Yes I weigh less, but certain things are different.  I don't know how to describe it except to say I'm now fat in new places, like my thighs.  I always had really nice legs, but not so much any more.  So shorts don't look as good on me as they used to.  It was hard to celebrate the victory of weight loss in the face of this.

And on top of that, the size I'm now in is still bigger than I'd like.  I know it will take time and I'm OK with that.  But I just want to look in the mirror and not be disappointed for once.  How do you do it?  How do you become OK with the you that you become as you get older?

I need to try to focus on the good - I got some really cute shorts that are flattering (and smaller).  THAT's what I need to remember from today.  And I will NOT drown my sorrows in a big ol' bowl of ice cream tonight..... however I may indulge in a glass of wine (and since I'm way low on WW points for today I'll be just fine.)


----------



## zoegirl

Time for the daily check-in..

Dawn - contrats on the lazyman. I've done a similar program at my Y, but it was called ironman in a month. Same commitment as yours, and got a t-shirt. You'll have fun ticking off the mileage...at least I hope you do. For me it's fun to prove to myself I have the endurance to this kind of stuff. I've run 7 full marathons, and even though I'm a slower runner I'm always so proud of myself for sticking with the training and finishing what I started. As for the running: yes something was chasing me to start running, it was my chunky tail  Seriously though I started about 6 years ago, and just put one foot in front of the other and built up the mileage.

Gelly- did your body bugg come in today? Did you make it to the gym?

For those of you traveling this week, I'm jealous  but hope you have great vacations!

Eagle mom - I've never watched Ruby (I'm aware of the show) but that sounded like a powerful episode. Thanks for sharing the info, I know I can relate to a lot of what you said.

Welcome Cheerful Chick!

Ate well, and within my points range today. DH is out of town , and the kid is driving me a little crazy. Trying to keep my cool, breathe and not eat my frustrations away. He tends to act out when his dad goes out of town, he's 3 I don't expect any different but today it's driving me bonkers. Thank the Lord for soccer, and pre-school.

Went to the gym this morning and ran 3 miles, did the PT setting on the elliptical for 15 mins, and some booty burning exercises that got some strange looks from people around me. I've never been so self conscious at the Y. All I did was take a step and stack a bunch of risers under it. Nothing weird. Maybe it was my imagination?

~b~


----------



## adnilele

zoegirl said:


> Time for the daily check-in..
> 
> Dawn - contrats on the lazyman. I've done a similar program at my Y, but it was called ironman in a month. Same commitment as yours, and got a t-shirt. You'll have fun ticking off the mileage...at least I hope you do. For me it's fun to prove to myself I have the endurance to this kind of stuff. I've run 7 full marathons, and even though I'm a slower runner I'm always so proud of myself for sticking with the training and finishing what I started. As for the running: yes something was chasing me to start running, it was my chunky tail  Seriously though I started about 6 years ago, and just put one foot in front of the other and built up the mileage.
> 
> 
> ~b~




Question...when you started running 6 years ago, did it take a while for you to be able to run for an extended period of time...say 20 minutes....

Last year I did the Couch to 5k program, and it worked well until I had to actually run for 30 minutes during the last week, then I felt like I was going backwards...Then I didnt run for about a year, and my bf and I started to try C to 5K again, but he got bronchitis, and when I had to go out alone, I couldnt keep myself consistently motivated...For instance, when I got to the 8 min run, 5 min walk, 8 min run week, i really struggled, but the next time out, running 15 minutes was fine....Any suggestions? Today I just about gave up on the running and decided to go out for an hour walk instead...I dont want to stop running, but I am getting disheartened.


----------



## gellybean

Bodybugg came in!!!!   

And I did make it to the gym. Only to be paged to the daycare room 20 mins in to change a stinky diaper. If DS2 keeps this up, I'm gonna have to just keep diapers and wet wipes up there and change him in the rest room and get back on the bike. It's a pain in the tush to get off the bike, go get the kid, take him to the car, get the stuff, get back inside, take the stuff back outside etc. I guess I should buy a lock for a locker there and take my purse in!! 

I'll find a solution.

But the good news is, I got my butt back on a bike and back into the gym after a week and half out of there.  I made a U-Turn.

I've gotten the bodybugg set up and it's charging. My calorie goal is 1700 which is 200 more than I've been doing and my burn rate is 2700. We'll see how many cals I burn by just 'being'. I'm very interested to see that. I know it's gonna take a few days for it to 'learn' my body so I'll try my best to be patient!

Today was a really hard day. I think for the first time I realized that I really could have diabetes... not just pre-diabetes or gestational. And it hit pretty hard. Especially since we've been talking about possibly having a 3rd child in the next few years. If I'm diabetic going into the pregnancy that's a whole nother ballgame than getting gestational while pregnant. My doctor has already expressed concern about this possiblity and hubby would not want us to have a third if there was a greater risk to me or the baby. So I'm processing all this. Slowly. I know nothing is a done deal but it's just one more reason to.get.this.weight.off!!!!!!!


Hubby's home and I'm planning on a hot bath and Biggest Loser viewing all by myself on the couch later.  I need it!

Catch you ladies later!


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

luvsJack said:


> Well, I will have to check that out.    From the way you explain it, it makes good sense.  Something sure causes us to crave more and more food and usually the wrong kind of foods.
> 
> I have noticed for myself on days that  I am really, really tired I crave carbs .  I am guessing that is my body is wanting energy.  So I am assuming that would be kind of like blood sugar taking a nose dive and your body craving those things to bring it back to a high point.
> 
> Not so sure I could do shakes again (did the slimfast diet a few years ago) but the theory behind it all sound interesting.
> 
> Just keep telling yourself  "i can do anything for 5 days".  good luck!



It makes sense once you get into it and hear all the info.  It took me months to get on board.  My friend lost about 20 pounds by doing the reset and then changing her way of eating, so seeing her lose weight helped get me started on the path.  

Day 2 went much better.  I'm still kinda hungry tonight, but I think I'm going to try and drink some more water, or I might have a few grapes.  I started mixing the shakes with other things, like vanilla extract, and adding some milk to them as well, so they are tasting much better.

I tried to keep myself as busy as possible today.  Work, quick final, then came home to clean my apartment.  Did some cleaning in the kitchen, and worked on the bathroom for a bit.  I actually scrubbed the tub!  I was trying to keep myself occupied so I wouldn't mindlessly eat.  But now I think I'm thinking about food too much! ACK!



gellybean said:


> Good luck Crabby Amy. (ha! I thought it was funny.... gotta do something to differeniate all us Amy/Aimees!)
> 
> Keep us posted how it's going. It does make total sense. All the info about sugar levels and insulin resistance is sooooooo true.
> 
> FONT]




LOL Crabby Amy works for me! I'm just like Donald Duck... Not sure if anyone has seen the shirt or merchandise, but he's supposed to be crabby yet lovable!


----------



## ancestry

I've been having this awful feeling recently like something bad is going to happen.  You know that feeling in the pit of your stomach when you have to face something that is going to be difficult or life changing -- like going to court or dealing with the death of someone.  

The strange thing is nothing is wrong and there is no reason for me to be feeling like this.  It is really disconcerting and it has me on edge with no explanation.   The whole sensation is making me sick to my stomach.

We leave for Disney in 9 days so I have been trying to get everything ready -- cleaning, packing, grocery shopping, etc.  My in-laws are staying here with my older kids so house has to be clean, food needs to be bought, etc. etc. I also have some work related deadlines I have to do before I go.

I didn't work out yesterday because I cleaned so much and I don't mean just straightening up -- I mean scrubbing stuff on my hands and knees for hours.  I figured hours of scrubbing was more of a work out than 60 minutes on a treadmill, bike or Arc Trainer.  

I hope everyone has a good day!  I'm going to try to shake this uneasy feeling.


----------



## zoegirl

adnilele said:


> Question...when you started running 6 years ago, did it take a while for you to be able to run for an extended period of time...say 20 minutes....
> 
> Last year I did the Couch to 5k program, and it worked well until I had to actually run for 30 minutes during the last week, then I felt like I was going backwards...Then I didnt run for about a year, and my bf and I started to try C to 5K again, but he got bronchitis, and when I had to go out alone, I couldnt keep myself consistently motivated...For instance, when I got to the 8 min run, 5 min walk, 8 min run week, i really struggled, but the next time out, running 15 minutes was fine....Any suggestions? Today I just about gave up on the running and decided to go out for an hour walk instead...I dont want to stop running, but I am getting disheartened.



Sounds like maybe you're running a bit too fast so you're bonking before you reach your goal. I still do that. All of my running friends are faster than me, so I try to keep up & usually poop out too soon. My suggestion is to slow it down a bit, and if it takes you longer to build up the mileage then take your time. You're getting out there and moving your body. For me, that's all that counts. I still do the whole walk/run thing. But now I stop about every mile to 2 miles. No shame in that. During a race the water stops are usually every 2 miles, so I try to run to them, walk through, drink then keep going.

Gelly - wtg on the gym & going back to your workout after you had to change a poopie diaper. Does the childwatch at your gym not change diapers?   on the diabetes fear. You are taking the right steps to get it under control. My MIL was diagnosed 2 years ago and although she is still on the meds, she was able to lose the weight and get it under control enough that she now only has to check her blood-sugar once a week. Hang in there and try not to get yourself too worked up until you know for sure. 

Hang in there Crabby Amy, hopefully you'll get over the hump & into the groove of your new program within a couple days.

Ancestry - sounds like you're having a bit of an anxiety attack. Did scrubbing your house help? Fwiw - on the ww program cleaning your house like that would get you some activity points. Hope you can get everything done that you need to 'cause girl you're going to DISNEY WORLD!!! 

~b~


----------



## ancestry

zoegirl said:


> Ancestry - sounds like you're having a bit of an anxiety attack. Did scrubbing your house help? Fwiw - on the ww program cleaning your house like that would get you some activity points. Hope you can get everything done that you need to 'cause girl you're going to DISNEY WORLD!!!



Maybe that is what it is.  I've had panic attacks before during stressful period in my life but this is definitely not a panic attack.  Don't think I've ever had an anxiety attack before, or if I have I never realized it.   Not sure why I would have one now at I'm not consciously feeling anxious about anything.  I have a lot of stuff to do but it isn't making me freak out or anything.  

Scrubbing didn't help much as far as the feeling went.  I just want it to stop as it literally makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## tlenzendorf

Hey everybody!  Sorry I haven't been able to post lately.  Life has been ridiculously busy with softball it seems.  Mariah has games twice a week and practice twice a week, then Brent and I each have one solo night of softball and then one night together.  I have also been helping coach Mariah's team, so it has been softball every single night since last Tuesday! 

I really like it, though.  It keeps me moving without thinking about the exercise part, plus it keeps me off the couch and out of the kitchen.

I hope everyone is doing well!  Good job on the losses this week and to the sames and the gains, keep it up... this is a new week


----------



## Dizneydawn

cheerful chickadee said:


> ok I'm not entirely sure how this works but I've read a little of the thread and love how supportive you all are! Is it okay for me to join?


Hi!  Glad you made it here!!!  If you want to have me track your weight loss - send me a pm with your starting weight and then each Monday send me a pm of your current weight.  Not a - 3 pounds or = 2 pounds but the actual weight.  Then I tabulate all outr totals and post here usually in Tuesday. 

Please jump in and start posting away!!!


2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I really related to the abandonment issues like waiting for/expecting everyone you love to leave you.
> I need to go watch that - sounds like it was very powerful for you!
> 
> I think that is why going to the gym is not appealing to me without having someone to go with. If I try substituting the gym instead of eating, then I want the companionship of someone to talk to, push me harder than I'd do by myself, etc.
> 
> I know I keep repeating myself but when I joined the Y water aerobics, I knew nobody and in 2 days had a handful of friends and they expect to see you and I need that responsibility to someone.  I need that push - I need that interaction.  At the treadmill, everyone is hooked into the tv, book or radio and nobody cares.  It feels even more isolating and I do not need that.  Weight isolates you enough.





gellybean said:


> Between getting up for the glucose test that I didn't go do...


Did you reschedule it???


eliz991 said:


> My goals are 2500 burn and 1500 eating - for 2 pounds a week.  If I don't work out I am lucky to burn 1800 a day so that's about as high as I can go, and when I try to cut to 1200 I just never make it, too dang hungry.
> So where can I get the best deal for one of these suckers and are they waterproof???





Duchie said:


> In fact, many brands that I know run small (like Dockers) were HUGE on me.  So yay - that's a good thing!
> No joke that is!!!!
> But my body is changing.  It was bound to happen, given my age (I'm 45) and my genetics.  Yes I weigh less, but certain things are different.  I don't know how to describe it except to say I'm now fat in new places, like my thighs.  I always had really nice legs, but not so much any more.



Ummm...I will type this out loud and if you all laugh at me versus laugh with me I am going to beat the snot out of ya.

I looked at the mirror the other day and saw two va jay jay's.    My fat on my upper inner legs have now formed a second V.  I took pride in the fact I was fat but my legs were not.  I looked like Mrs. Potato head I thought - big in the middle - skinny other places.  Now - with the second Va Jay Jay sighting   I am on a mission.

I will take on love muffin handles, cellulite that look like bullet holes does not scare me, but - one woman should not have 2 baby makers.

The end.

 




zoegirl said:


> Time for the daily check-in..
> Hey girl - did you want to be in the weight tally?  If so send me a pm of your starting weight from the point you joined us and your weight from Monday.  Or just start this next Monday!!
> Dawn - contrats on the lazyman. I've done a similar program at my Y, but it was called ironman in a month. Same commitment as yours, and got a t-shirt. You'll have fun ticking off the mileage...at least I hope you do. For me it's fun to prove to myself I have the endurance to this kind of stuff. I've run 7 full marathons, and even though I'm a slower runner I'm always so proud of myself for sticking with the training and finishing what I started. As for the running: yes something was chasing me to start running, it was my chunky tail  Seriously though I started about 6 years ago, and just put one foot in front of the other and built up the mileage.
> I am starting and will do it slow but that accomplishment feeling is a long time coming and I deserve it!!
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the gym this morning and ran 3 miles, did the PT setting on the elliptical for 15 mins, and some booty burning exercises that got some strange looks from people around me. I've never been so self conscious at the Y. All I did was take a step and stack a bunch of risers under it. Nothing weird. Maybe it was my imagination?
> Maybe you have such a nice tukkus they could not help but stare!
> 
> ~b~





gellybean said:


> But the good news is, I got my butt back on a bike and back into the gym after a week and half out of there.  I made a U-Turn.
> *Yeah for you!!!*





CrabbyYetLovable said:


> I tried to keep myself as busy as possible today.  Work, quick final, then came home to clean my apartment.  Did some cleaning in the kitchen, and worked on the bathroom for a bit.  I actually scrubbed the tub!  I was trying to keep myself occupied so I wouldn't mindlessly eat. Sounds like you made a plan and worked it!!!





ancestry said:


> I've been having this awful feeling recently like something bad is going to happen.  You know that feeling in the pit of your stomach when you have to face something that is going to be difficult or life changing -- like going to court or dealing with the death of someone.
> I get anxiety before I leave on a trip as well and it is worse when I am leaving the kids.  When I get to my spot - I am better but that scared to the core, can't sleep, bad dreams...bugs me till I am gone.






tlenzendorf said:


> I really like it, though.  It keeps me moving without thinking about the exercise part, plus it keeps me off the couch and out of the kitchen.
> I am telling you - I do not know what I would do if Carsyn was still in sports now!



Update:

Went to water aerobics for 45 minutes than salsa dance class for 45 minutes.  My legs are on fire.  The water aerobics are called cardio Wed - I thought I was going to die and then to follow up and dance on jello legs - might have been a tad too much.

Eating well.  Just till full.  Not stuffing myself.

Carsyn cannot have a MRI on her ACL due to her medical implant in her back.  So we are scheduling a mtg with an orthopedic doc and exploratory surgery for next week.  

Then found out an aquaintence husband killed himself last week.  I don't know how she is going to cope.  Very long story but the short of it is that she has a traumatic brain injury from a car accident and could no longer take care of her children from a previous marriage and lost custody of them.  FF  a few years later and married a great guy who accepts her limitations and a year later, he just killed himself.

How much can one person handle?  She did not ask to have a brain injury, not anything of her fault, loved her children enough to want a better life for them that she realized she could not provide and now this. 

Just makes me want to push myself harder to be the best I can be - no excuses.

I am missing a few numbers from people - sending out a reminder and then will post it here!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

QOTD:


*
#1
"Hardship and adversity can be an energizing force that motivates you to move beyond your comfort zone in order to accomplish more than you ever thought possible. Comfort and security can become a double-edged sword—on one hand, an easy mind is free to wander in the land of ideas; on the other, contentment is not a potent motivator. "


#2 
If you can find a path with no obstacles, it probably won't lead anywhere.
*


----------



## mom2faith

ancestry said:


> I've been having this awful feeling recently like something bad is going to happen.  You know that feeling in the pit of your stomach when you have to face something that is going to be difficult or life changing -- like going to court or dealing with the death of someone.
> 
> The strange thing is nothing is wrong and there is no reason for me to be feeling like this.  It is really disconcerting and it has me on edge with no explanation.   The whole sensation is making me sick to my stomach.
> 
> We leave for Disney in 9 days so I have been trying to get everything ready -- cleaning, packing, grocery shopping, etc.  My in-laws are staying here with my older kids so house has to be clean, food needs to be bought, etc. etc. I also have some work related deadlines I have to do before I go.
> 
> I didn't work out yesterday because I cleaned so much and I don't mean just straightening up -- I mean scrubbing stuff on my hands and knees for hours.  I figured hours of scrubbing was more of a work out than 60 minutes on a treadmill, bike or Arc Trainer.
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day!  I'm going to try to shake this uneasy feeling.





ancestry said:


> Maybe that is what it is.  I've had panic attacks before during stressful period in my life but this is definitely not a panic attack.  Don't think I've ever had an anxiety attack before, or if I have I never realized it.   Not sure why I would have one now at I'm not consciously feeling anxious about anything.  I have a lot of stuff to do but it isn't making me freak out or anything.
> 
> Scrubbing didn't help much as far as the feeling went.  I just want it to stop as it literally makes me sick to my stomach.



Busy at work today getting ready to leave for Vegas in a few short hours (3 to be exact, but who's counting )

Just wanted to pop in and say ancestry - take care of yourself.  I often have that feeling and usually nothing comes out of it.  I kind of joke that it is better whenI have that feeling than when I dont, becuase something bad happens when I DON'T have the feeling. 

Are you drinking too much water?  I felt very oogy and discontected last weekn when I over watered - maybe that is part ofthe problem.  Anyway, take care of yourself.

To everyone else - have a great week!  I will check in if I can, but you probably won't hear from me until Sunday!!

Amy


----------



## stitchfan23

> Are you drinking too much water? I felt very oogy and discontected last weekn when I over watered - maybe that is part ofthe problem. Anyway, take care of yourself.



I don't know why but this line just made me think you were a plant.  Maybe it was the over watered part.


----------



## gellybean

Crabby Amy- I'm sooooo glad you laughed at your new nickname! Didn't want to offend. I thought it was pretty funny but I've been known to have an oddball sense of humor from time to time.  

Ancestry- I know what you mean about bad feelings and I agree with Amy. Bad things never seem to happen when I think they are. Maybe you're dealing with some things internally through this weight loss journey that are weighing on you and you may not realize it?? I know when I have that feeling sometimes if I just start talking to someone I trust, things will come out in the course of the conversation that I didn't even know were bothering me and that's when I'm not doing all this self introspection that we've been doing with our weight loss journey lately! It has to be 'worse' when we're digging into our baggage!

We're here if you need us!!! 


Bree- thanks for the words of encouragment!  Things seem a little more in perspective today. I know it's gonna be a journey and even if I'm not diagnosed I know it's something I'm gonna have to stay on top of and test for yearly for the rest of my life. Would I love to not be officially diagnosed?? YES! But I'm realizing that just becuse I'm not diagnosed now... or 3 months from now (when I had my last A1C done and it was normal) it doesn't mean I'm free and clear for life. So one day at a time, yeah?

Amy!! Have a fabulous trip!! Can't wait to hear all about it when you get back!! 

Dawn- 

   about your vajayjay twin!!! OMG!  *No one *needs two babymakers. AMEN! 

I haven't rescheduled yet. I am planning on doing the tolerance test in June. I just has my A1C checked in February and it was in the normal range so if my numbers are in the diabetic range I haven't been there for long. I.E not a diabetic A1C  number. I want to give my body a month of working out consistently (which was the original plan when I saw the doc back in March) before I take the glucose test. As borderline as I am, exercise could make the difference between managing pre-diabetes and a diagnosis of diabetes. 

I'm not following up with the endo until September, so I have time to take the test. And I'm doing what's prescribed of me to do. Well I was before I quit going to the gym for 2 wks. 


The bodybugg is pretty cool if I say so myself. I ordered mine on sale last month from 24 hour fitness . com. It's gone up 20 bucks but it's still 150 less than it was when I first priced them back a few years ago. All the Biggest Loser contestants wear them. That's where I saw them first. 

You get 6 months subscription to their weight loss plan (like a sparkpeople or livestrong or weight watchers online tools.) At the end of the 6 months it's $10/month or $80/year. You also get one free phone coaching session with activation. You can follow the meal plan they provide or enter in your own foods. I have a calorie goal of 1700 a day with a 55% carb 20% protein 25% fat goal of my total daily intake. The goals are based on your weight height age gender and your daily %'s are based on a questionaire you fill out about your food preferences and how your body is affected by certain types of food.

My goal to burn cals is 2700 and you wear the bugg to download back to the computer how many cals you burn. It figures it using 4 different criteria and is 90% accurate when compared to a barometric pressure chamber test that's the industry standard for cals burned.

So far today I've burned 900 cals.   I've got a way to go. BUT it does say you have to give it a few days to 'learn' your body. So we'll see. 






I found this cool site when I was doing some diabetes research earlier and thought I'd share. It's lots of ways to increase (or decrease) your life span. For someone like me, who is overweight and was mostly sedentary and ate unhealthily and is borderline diabetic, well it was kinda nice to read all the things I'm already doing and can do to increase my life span. Some things are in our control! And that's what this shows you. Some things, like genetics, you just have to live with. 

Here's the link if anyone is interested:

22 Ways to Predict Your Life Span


Had a talk with my sister last night about our gym habits. Seems she thinks she's doing me a favor by leaving work early to come work out. AHEM. I thought she was working out for her health... odd that. AND I would be just as happy working out without her, especially on the nights that she can't go until 7pm. If she needs to stay at work, I could work out a lot earlier and not affect our evening family routine so much. So we're both trying to communicate with each other I guess to figure out what will really work and which one of us is really doing the other one a favor. I thought I was helping her out because she won't work out on the nights I don't go.  So who knows. FAMILY! 

Catch you ladies later! Will update on how the bugg likes my workout tonight !


----------



## tlenzendorf

Have a good trip to Vegas Amy!  Save me some luck for September!


----------



## njcarita

decided to hop back on the weight loss wagon.... is it too late to join u guys??


----------



## cheerful chickadee

just checking in, I've been so blah this week with my workout, just "off" somehow. I've been struggling with drinking all my water too. Today is my day off (from exercise) but I'm thinking of heading to the gym to do a short workout anyway. IDK, this has just been a rough week so far.

Speaking of working out and family....my mom and sis have both said they wanted to join the gym I go to and have said that they would go with me but truthfully I'd rather go alone. When I workout I really _work_ so I'm not going to be talking to them or any of that, I guess that makes me a giant "B" but oh well.


----------



## adnilele

cheerful chickadee said:


> just checking in, I've been so blah this week with my workout, just "off" somehow. I've been struggling with drinking all my water too. Today is my day off (from exercise) but I'm thinking of heading to the gym to do a short workout anyway. IDK, this has just been a rough week so far.
> 
> Speaking of working out and family....my mom and sis have both said they wanted to join the gym I go to and have said that they would go with me but truthfully I'd rather go alone. When I workout I really _work_ so I'm not going to be talking to them or any of that, I guess that makes me a giant "B" but oh well.



I like when other people go with me, just so I'm not going alone...gives me more accountability....but we dont really talk or anything when we are there, especially during the cardio part.


----------



## gellybean

njcarita said:


> decided to hop back on the weight loss wagon.... is it too late to join u guys??



Never too late. We have ladies that have been with us since the start and some that joined last week! Hop on board and !



cheerful chickadee said:


> just checking in, I've been so blah this week with my workout, just "off" somehow. I've been struggling with drinking all my water too. Today is my day off (from exercise) but I'm thinking of heading to the gym to do a short workout anyway. IDK, this has just been a rough week so far.
> 
> Speaking of working out and family....my mom and sis have both said they wanted to join the gym I go to and have said that they would go with me but truthfully I'd rather go alone. When I workout I really _work_ so I'm not going to be talking to them or any of that, I guess that makes me a giant "B" but oh well.



Who cares if they think you're being a B! Sometimes we have to put ourselves FIRST. When I first started the gym I didn't think I'd be able to do it without my sister. Motivation to go and accountability and all that. But the few nights I've gone without her and plugged into my ipod I went harder, faster and longer than I do when she's there and we chat. But I also feel a tad responsible for her continuing to exercise and don't want to be ungrateful for her working out with me to get started by saying you can't come anymore.  Guilt sucks. 

Be honest and upfront with your relatives about it in the beginning so you aren't stuck in a situation later on you can't get out of!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Hello everyone!  Well, my busy season has officially started.  I haven't gotten in "official" workouts this week, but I have been laying dance floors, hauling supplies and tables and chairs, and doing a lot of stairs so I am counting that.  Once I get into rehearsals next week, I plan to work out during lunch.  We'll see how that goes.  I'm doing ok with the eating though.  This week is hard because I never know WHERE I'll be around lunch so I have been eating out but I've made good choices so far.  I'll be glad to get back to busy  normal next week though so I can start bringing my lunch with me again.  Anyway, I hope everyone is having a good week.  And if you ever need a marley floor laid, I"m your girl!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

gellybean said:


> Today was a really hard day. I think for the first time I realized that I really could have diabetes... not just pre-diabetes or gestational. And it hit pretty hard. Especially since we've been talking about possibly having a 3rd child in the next few years. If I'm diabetic going into the pregnancy that's a whole nother ballgame than getting gestational while pregnant. My doctor has already expressed concern about this possiblity and hubby would not want us to have a third if there was a greater risk to me or the baby. So I'm processing all this. Slowly. I know nothing is a done deal but it's just one more reason to.get.this.weight.off!!!!!!!


I agree with the others, at least you are aware of the possible situation. It would be really bad if you just blindly got pregnant and then had to deal with the situation. Forewarned is forearmed (isn't that the saying?). I think losing weight and exercising could only help the situation. Either you are diabetic and you'll have to watch your weight, bloodsugar levels and exercise OR you aren't and you still need to watch your weight and exercise. Sounds like you are on the right path either way.



ancestry said:


> I've been having this awful feeling recently like something bad is going to happen.  You know that feeling in the pit of your stomach when you have to face something that is going to be difficult or life changing -- like going to court or dealing with the death of someone.


I can go to that dark place easily. I'll bet you are just anxious about your trip and leaving some of the kids at home is probably adding to the problem.  The phrase that I try repeating when I'm having a "worry episode" is "Whatever will be, will be" Yup call me Doris Day  "Que sera, sera" (no idea how to spell that). Anyway, I try telling myself that worrying isn't going to help any situation, I'll deal with any issues as they come up.  It doesn't always work, but its where I start.

Dawn, I didn't realize Carsyn was injured as well.  I have to read the latest TR (I finished your last two, but was just starting on the last one). Anyway, I hope everyone in your family is quickly on the mend.

To all of our travelers - safe trip! Have fun!

We were going to go to the Y tonight,but I donated blood today and they told me I can't break a sweat tonight.  I'm going to take the dog for an easy walk, just to get moving but no treadmill for me. Tracked all day and only have 12 more ounces to go before I've finished my water.


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

gellybean said:


> Crabby Amy- I'm sooooo glad you laughed at your new nickname! Didn't want to offend. I thought it was pretty funny but I've been known to have an oddball sense of humor from time to time.



LOL! I have the same crazy sense of humor! 

Reset Day 3. Worst day so far.  Bad day at work led to wanting to snack all afternoon.  Resisted the temptation (YAY!), but still hungry. I'm hoping my body is just adjusting to not eating as much food as usual and eating smaller portions.  I talked to my friend, who did the same reset, and she said Day 3 was the worst.  By day 4, you feel as though you are on the homestretch and can finish it off.  I think I may have lost some weight already, I sneaked and measured myself again and see a bit of a difference from my measurements on Sunday!  Will get to weigh myself on Saturday and see what the difference is.  Most people usually lose 5 pounds, but since I weigh more, I'm hoping I lose more! LOL!  We'll see how things go!

Amy


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

cheerful chickadee said:


> just checking in, I've been so blah this week with my workout, just "off" somehow. I've been struggling with drinking all my water too. Today is my day off (from exercise) but I'm thinking of heading to the gym to do a short workout anyway. IDK, this has just been a rough week so far.
> 
> Speaking of working out and family....my mom and sis have both said they wanted to join the gym I go to and have said that they would go with me but truthfully I'd rather go alone. When I workout I really _work_ so I'm not going to be talking to them or any of that, I guess that makes me a giant "B" but oh well.



Welcome cheerful chickadee

I have had a not so great week myself - I think there's still time to recover...here's to a good day  Keep checking in here and I will too


----------



## Dizneydawn

mom2faith said:


> To everyone else - have a great week!  I will check in if I can, but you probably won't hear from me until Sunday!!
> 
> Amy


Looking forward to it!


stitchfan23 said:


> I don't know why but this line just made me think you were a plant.  Maybe it was the over watered part.


YOu crack me up!!!


gellybean said:


> Dawn-
> 
> about your vajayjay twin!!! OMG!  *No one *needs two babymakers. AMEN!
> Not a sexy look no matter how hard you try and sell it!
> 
> The bodybugg is pretty cool if I say so myself. I ordered mine on sale last month from 24 hour fitness . com. It's gone up 20 bucks but it's still 150 less than it was when I first priced them back a few years ago. All the Biggest Loser contestants wear them. That's where I saw them first.
> K!





tlenzendorf said:


> Save me some luck for September!


 If she saves some for you and you win big does it mean you split it? 



njcarita said:


> decided to hop back on the weight loss wagon.... is it too late to join u guys??


Heck no!!!!!!! 


cheerful chickadee said:


> just checking in, I've been so blah this week with my workout, just "off" somehow. I've been struggling with drinking all my water too. Today is my day off (from exercise) but I'm thinking of heading to the gym to do a short workout anyway. IDK, this has just been a rough week so far.
> Hope your week gets better.





adnilele said:


> but we dont really talk or anything when we are there, especially during the cardio part.


I would have drowned trying to talk in the cardio 45 minute death trap at water aerobics yesterday!!


gellybean said:


> Guilt sucks.
> This is what I love about you.  Simple yet so powerful words!!!





Stacybaeasm said:


> Hello everyone!  Well, my busy season has officially started.  I haven't gotten in "official" workouts this week, but I have been laying dance floors, hauling supplies and tables and chairs, and doing a lot of stairs so I am counting that.  Heck yeah it does!  And if you ever need a marley floor laid, I"m your girl!


That sounds a bit dirty...  


2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I'll deal with any issues as they come up.  It doesn't always work, but its where I start.
> It took me 3 years of counseling to get to that place...since then...not perfect but way better!
> Dawn, I didn't realize Carsyn was injured as well.  I have to read the latest TR (I finished your last two, but was just starting on the last one). Anyway, I hope everyone in your family is quickly on the mend.
> I forget where I write what sometimes!
> 
> She got tackled illegally in rugby last Wed and the girl took out her knee.  Orthopedic doc appt this morning -
> To all of our travelers - safe trip! Have fun!





CrabbyYetLovable said:


> Reset Day 3. Worst day so far.
> 
> Amy


I hope it gets easier!!!


hanutedmansionmomma said:


> I have had a not so great week myself - I think there's still time to recover...here's to a good day  Keep checking in here and I will too



I have an idea to help us all in the food department...I need to run to they Y - after - I will post my idea here!


----------



## stitchfan23

Just checking in before heading to the airport this afternoon.  I wanted to wish everyone well next week and keep going.  I am really going to try to behave when I am away which I should be able to do as I will be cooking most meals.  I bought a water bottle that is smaller than my big one the other day and am taking that with me so that I can fill it everyday and take it in the car with me.  See you when I get back and hope to see lots of losses - me included.  I'm gonna miss you guys.


----------



## ancestry

Thanks for the support and comments yesterday everyone about my uneasy feeling or feeling of dread.  I do feel better today although I woke up with some stomach issues.  I had to keep running to the ladies room during my workout this morning.  Maybe the upset stomach was not related to the weird dread feeling but perhaps I have a stomach virus or ate something bad.  Who knows...

The more weight I lose, the more my body is constantly changing and I can't figure out what it is doing any more.  Welcome to being 40 and on a weight loss/exercise program!    It is like living inside an alien.


----------



## Dizneydawn

I NEED HELP!!!!

I am doing really good with my exercise.  I actually love working out so once I am committed to that - it is easy to keep up with it.

Food is my biggest issue.  I need to eat breakfast, eat lunch, eat dinner, have 2 snacks in between and track. Plus watch my water.  I need accountability to someone else.

Maybe that is weak, maybe that is lame.  The truth though is I need it.  I liked WW for that reason alone.  Weighing in each week made me accountable to someone else.

So my question is this.

Is there anyone on here who would like to make a commitment to tracking food and water daily?  I could come up with a tracking sheet that could be simple.

Let me know.


----------



## Dizneydawn

*Another huge study that says to stay away from high fructose corn syrup.

PLEASE READ!!!!!*

http://www.princeton.edu/main/news/archive/S26/91/22K07/index.xml?section=


----------



## ancestry

Dizneydawn said:


> *Another huge study that says to stay away from high fructose corn syrup.
> 
> PLEASE READ!!!!!*
> 
> http://www.princeton.edu/main/news/archive/S26/91/22K07/index.xml?section=



I so totally agree with this.  Eliminating HFCS made such a huge difference for me.


----------



## ancestry

Dizneydawn said:


> I NEED HELP!!!!
> 
> I am doing really good with my exercise.  I actually love working out so once I am committed to that - it is easy to keep up with it.
> 
> Food is my biggest issue.  I need to eat breakfast, eat lunch, eat dinner, have 2 snacks in between and track. Plus watch my water.  I need accountability to someone else.
> 
> Maybe that is weak, maybe that is lame.  The truth though is I need it.  I liked WW for that reason alone.  Weighing in each week made me accountable to someone else.
> 
> So my question is this.
> 
> Is there anyone on here who would like to make a commitment to tracking food and water daily?  I could come up with a tracking sheet that could be simple.
> 
> Let me know.



Dawn,

I would love to make this commitment to help you and to help myself.  My only concern comes in about posting my daily food and water because my Disney vacation starts next Friday and I will be gone for 10 full days.  When I get back I will be in the middle of the online course that I teach which will probably limit my time greatly until June 4th. So my own tracking online would not happen during the Disney trip and may be sporadic until after June 4th.  I would promise to check in to see your posts and encourage you (as you have all of us) but don't think I can promise to post the food/water logs for myself until after June 4th.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I guess I better keep reading more food labels - HFCS seems to be everywhere!!  Very interesting article.  Do organic foods (like cereal or snacks) have HFCS?

I had a big feast for lunch yesterday - we had a cinco de mayo celebration in my office.  I didn't eat dinner or snack on anything but veggies later.  I hopped on the scale this morning and it was down 1.5 from Monday weigh-in!!  Remember, I'm always down on Thursdays!  Hope I can keep it that way over the busy weekend!
I'm having a garage sale today (I'm at work but someone else is working it now), tomorrow and Saturday!  Have to remember to munch on my carrots etc.


----------



## Dizneydawn

ancestry said:


> Dawn,
> I would promise to check in to see your posts and encourage you (as you have all of us) but don't think I can promise to post the food/water logs for myself until after June 4th.


Sounds like a plan!!!


Mndisneygirl said:


> I guess I better keep reading more food labels - HFCS seems to be everywhere!!  Very interesting article.  Do organic foods (like cereal or snacks) have HFCS?
> A ton do.  Bread is a huge culprit - Nature's pride does not and only a small amount of others.  It is in BBQ sauce, ketchup etc...read your labels and I promise you if you try to not buy anything with it - you will put half your cart back.
> 
> I'm having a garage sale today (I'm at work but someone else is working it now), tomorrow and Saturday!




You have to be hating this weather - I postponed mine for 2 weeks just cause of the cold -

Carsyn - the doc thinks has a torn meniscus.  Having a CT scan now and follow up next week to schedule surgery if needed or re-evaluate.  I am gonna cry.  She might be bandaged up well for prom!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Yes, I am hating this weather.  I would have moved dates, but it is our city wide sale this week.  I might see how it goes and if we have tons left, do another in a while.  I just checked in and they said it's been busy.  Probably everyone wants to go today so to avoid the cold and rain tomorrow!!!  I'll be in my garage with a parka on!

Are there alternatives for things like ketchup? My kids put it on so many things!  I really have to do some research. I carry a lot of extra weight around my middle and now I understand how it got there!  Going to go find Nature's Pride on my next grocery trip! Thanks!


----------



## njcarita

well since I just joined... heres my info

First Name and Screen name:   Cary  njcarita
What your Goal Is for Fitness: I'd like to get off my blood pressure meds and loose 50 lbs
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:  cheese
Favorite Good Food for You:  I love veggies
Favorite Form of Exercise: hate hate hate exercise...... but I tolerate walking, running, biking and tennis
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: I want to enjoy looking at my next disney vacation  pictures of myself
Family: Married 23 years to the love of my life.... have 3 amazing kids.... and blessed to still have both my parents.....


----------



## gellybean

stitchfan23 said:


> Just checking in before heading to the airport this afternoon.  I wanted to wish everyone well next week and keep going.  I am really going to try to behave when I am away which I should be able to do as I will be cooking most meals.  I bought a water bottle that is smaller than my big one the other day and am taking that with me so that I can fill it everyday and take it in the car with me.  See you when I get back and hope to see lots of losses - me included.  I'm gonna miss you guys.



Have a fabulous trip!! We'll miss you!!! 




Dizneydawn said:


> I NEED HELP!!!!
> 
> I am doing really good with my exercise.  I actually love working out so once I am committed to that - it is easy to keep up with it.
> 
> Food is my biggest issue.  I need to eat breakfast, eat lunch, eat dinner, have 2 snacks in between and track. Plus watch my water.  I need accountability to someone else.
> 
> Maybe that is weak, maybe that is lame.  The truth though is I need it.  I liked WW for that reason alone.  Weighing in each week made me accountable to someone else.
> 
> So my question is this.
> 
> Is there anyone on here who would like to make a commitment to tracking food and water daily?  I could come up with a tracking sheet that could be simple.
> 
> Let me know.



I'll be (one of) your huckleberry(s)! 

I'm tracking daily and with my bugg it is more important than ever to track what goes in my mouth. No point knowing what's going out if you don't know what's coming in. 

The challenge for me will be the water tracking, but it's a challenge I accept!  ( <~~~ my Mission Impossible smilie face) 

Let me know how, when, and where, chicklet!!

And  on loving your exercise program!! That's awesome. I'm seriously looking at the  Y for next year. Baby steps though.

Soooo sorry to hear about Carsyn's knee!! Hope they can fix it easily and she has a speedy recovery!! 



Ancestry - Glad you are feeling better regarding your emotional dread knot in the stomach and sorry you're feeling bad regarding your stomach issues!! 

What kinda class are you teaching online? I got the majority of my degree online. LOVE online classes! 


Personal note:

I hit my deficit yesterday. 1000 cals burned more than consumed. That's the good news. The bad news I hit it cus I didn't eat very much. Not by choice, just really was watching it and it kinda ended up that way. So I'm working on burning more and eating more so I can hit my deficit but not by starving myself. I only consumed 1000 cals yesterday.  Whoops!

Heading out of town this weekend. Bit scared about it. Won't have internet access except on my phone. Should still be able to track. Bodybugg has a mobile app for my phone but can't download my calories burned and am already seeing on the days I don't workout I'm not gonna hit my target burn. Heck even on the days I work out, I was short by 700 cals. Gotta get moving in other ways. It is cool though, I can tell when I get off the couch to do the dishes, when I do laundry, when I go pick up my son. I can also tell when my butt doesn't get off the couch for an hour. 

I have my phone coaching session this afternoon with the bugg lady. I have a ton of questions for her, and it's only day 2! 

Have a good day everyone! Back in the gym tonight. Day 3 so far!


----------



## Peace Mickey Lovers

Hi Dawn, I sent you an email. let me know what you think.

Went to dinner last night for Cinco De Maio, had myself chicken fajita and 3 glases of ice water with lemon in it. Did not touch the chip or have dessert.  Then went home and walked for 20 minutes. I felt so good!


----------



## PixiePlanner

I haven't posted in a while and I am sorry for that. 

I found that I was slipping back into my "old ways." I need to get refocused on what I want out of this weight loss journey and realize that that bag of chips or box of crackers will only leave me full for a short time. A healthy body and lifestyle will keep me full. 
As of Monday, I am only allowing myself 1 Diet Coke a day(I was back up to atleast 3). I have increased my water and am hoping to see results on Saturday when I weigh myself. Honestly, I need to find something to keep me busy from 8-10 every night. You know, the kids are getting ready for bed but you're still up. It is not like I can run the vacuum. I was thinking I could always start cross-stitching again. I will figure out something somehow.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

ancestry said:


> Welcome to being 40 and on a weight loss/exercise program!    It is like living inside an alien.


Yeah - I want to talk to that alien and tell it to stop moving the stuff around. Either that or stop holding its breath - my clothes feel like they are lose, but when I try on the next smaller size its too small.



Dizneydawn said:


> Is there anyone on here who would like to make a commitment to tracking food and water daily?  I could come up with a tracking sheet that could be simple.
> 
> Let me know.


 This is my biggest problem. I had my best weight loss when I had a diet buddy/co-worker. We would compare notes each day and spill the beans on how good/bad we did.  I'm IN!  I'm tracking on SparkPeople right now, but would be willing to switch to something else if its easier.



Dizneydawn said:


> Carsyn - the doc thinks has a torn meniscus.  Having a CT scan now and follow up next week to schedule surgery if needed or re-evaluate.  I am gonna cry.  She might be bandaged up well for prom!


 Did she get a short or long dress?  Hopefully she can at least hide the bandages.  It will make for interesting stories later in her life.



njcarita said:


> well since I just joined... heres my info
> 
> First Name and Screen name:   Cary  njcarita
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: I'd like to get off my blood pressure meds and loose 50 lbs
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:  cheese
> Favorite Good Food for You:  I love veggies
> Favorite Form of Exercise: hate hate hate exercise...... but I tolerate walking, running, biking and tennis
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: I want to enjoy looking at my next disney vacation  pictures of myself
> Family: Married 23 years to the love of my life.... have 3 amazing kids.... and blessed to still have both my parents.....



Welcome Cary!!



gellybean said:


> I hit my deficit yesterday. 1000 cals burned more than consumed. That's the good news. The bad news I hit it cus I didn't eat very much. Not by choice, just really was watching it and it kinda ended up that way. So I'm working on burning more and eating more so I can hit my deficit but not by starving myself. I only consumed 1000 cals yesterday.  Whoops!
> 
> Heading out of town this weekend. Bit scared about it. Won't have internet access except on my phone. Should still be able to track. Bodybugg has a mobile app for my phone but can't download my calories burned and am already seeing on the days I don't workout I'm not gonna hit my target burn. Heck even on the days I work out, I was short by 700 cals. Gotta get moving in other ways. It is cool though, I can tell when I get off the couch to do the dishes, when I do laundry, when I go pick up my son. I can also tell when my butt doesn't get off the couch for an hour.
> 
> I have my phone coaching session this afternoon with the bugg lady. I have a ton of questions for her, and it's only day 2!
> 
> Have a good day everyone! Back in the gym tonight. Day 3 so far!


Thanks for the ongoing BodyBugg feedback.  I have a friend that just got a different brand but same type of thing. I'll have to check with her to see how easy/difficult it is and how expensive it is.

Today is going pretty well.  Just had my Cafe Steamer lunch and added about a cup of spinach to the mix to bulk it up and increase my veggie intake. I gave blood yesterday and while I was in range for iron it was on the low side.  Also for the very first time ever I almost was deferred for low blood pressure!  Don't know how that happend, but not having it in the upper range is a good thing.  I didn't go for the walk last night, but have my work out clothes in the car and will be stopping on the way home.  Then I have to make a carmel cake for book club tomorrow.  We read "The Help" and we try and make items that relate to the book.  I found a Paula Deen recipe for Carmel cake so I'm going to try it out.  I'm only going to have a little sliver (since the cake, filling and frosting have 5 cups of butter total) and then I'm going to LEAVE the cake at the hostesses house (she has a teenage boy with lots of friends and they can finish it up).



PixiePlanner said:


> I was thinking I could always start cross-stitching again. I will figure out something somehow.


 I used to cross stitch at night!  What a great idea - normally I'm sitting in front of the TV with the laptop trying to read on the DIS while slightly paying attention to the TV.  I know I have a bunch of kits that I bought on clearance, maybe I should get some out and start working on Christmas presents.


----------



## PixiePlanner

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I used to cross stitch at night!  What a great idea - normally I'm sitting in front of the TV with the laptop trying to read on the DIS while slightly paying attention to the TV.  I know I have a bunch of kits that I bought on clearance, maybe I should get some out and start working on Christmas presents.



My thought was that it would keep my hands busy... from filling my mouth!

Actually, several years ago I made a Christmas tree skirt as a gift. I worked on it every night. I didn't snack for weeks while I worked on that. I lost weight even though at the time I didn't need to.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

Dizneydawn said:


> I NEED HELP!!!!
> 
> I am doing really good with my exercise.  I actually love working out so once I am committed to that - it is easy to keep up with it.
> 
> Food is my biggest issue.  I need to eat breakfast, eat lunch, eat dinner, have 2 snacks in between and track. Plus watch my water.  I need accountability to someone else.
> 
> Maybe that is weak, maybe that is lame.  The truth though is I need it.  I liked WW for that reason alone.  Weighing in each week made me accountable to someone else.
> 
> So my question is this.
> 
> Is there anyone on here who would like to make a commitment to tracking food and water daily?  I could come up with a tracking sheet that could be simple.
> 
> Let me know.



yes, I'd like to track. need ACCOUNTABILITY!!



njcarita said:


> well since I just joined... heres my info
> 
> First Name and Screen name:   Cary  njcarita
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: I'd like to get off my blood pressure meds and loose 50 lbs
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:  cheese
> Favorite Good Food for You:  I love veggies
> Favorite Form of Exercise: hate hate hate exercise...... but I tolerate walking, running, biking and tennis
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: I want to enjoy looking at my next disney vacation  pictures of myself
> Family: Married 23 years to the love of my life.... have 3 amazing kids.... and blessed to still have both my parents.....



welcome!



Hey friends...someone told me I looked good in the color shirt I was wearing yesterday. I'm so depressed

(I have determined that when people say things like that it's code for "OMG you're fat and I can't help myself from commenting on how you look so I'll go with something nice about the color you're wearing")

In the same day I watched a videotape of myself teaching in said yellow shirt. backfat and all. yikes!!!

must decrease the girth I'm carrying around! So mad about it today. grrr.


----------



## officereg

The power is out in the area.  I called my dad and asked if he could bring over the generator.  It is kind of loud outside for the neighbors but inside we have lights, TV, Satellite,  Internet and refrigerator.  (I just found some EXCELLENT sugar free, fat free, 16 calorie popsicles at Sams Club, and I was worried they would melt.)  

I do have the bored munchies.  I feel like a bottomless pit.  I think I will just go to bed so tomorrow can be a better day!


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

Reset Day 4:

Hmm... going ok I guess.  Today and yesterday were really rough at work.  I totally wanted to just come home and gorge myself.  I'm definitely an emotional eater!  However, I stayed strong and refused to let them have control over me.  Also, since its the end of the semester, we had a potluck today for the interns who are leaving the place where I work.   I COMPLETELY avoided the room where the food was.  Sooooo difficult.  They had all the good stuff, pizza, tacos, brownies, everything!  Ugh.  Didn't really have a plan for the afternoon, so I wanted to munch most of the afternoon.  Oh well, I did my best.  

So day 4 of this reset, I'm still doing the three shakes a day, and one serving each of fruits and veggies.  I really dislike the bars I'm supposed to be eating, so I'm substituting an additional serving of fruits or veggies if I get hungry. Oh, and drinking about 80oz of water.  Its supposed to be a high-fiber reset, so hanging out in the bathroom a lot! 

I did have a massive craving for cheese tonight, of all things.  I actually gave in and allowed myself to have one small slice.  Ohh man, it was worth it!  

Dawn - I was thinking about tracking my food as well, I could try to do it on an online forum.  This week I began a handwritten journal just to keep track of things, maybe putting it online for others to see will help with accountability??

One more day left! Will I make it?? I'll go to my friend's house to weigh myself on Saturday.  I'm afraid to buy a scale because I think I'll be on it everyday!  On the plus side, I took some measurements on Sunday, and then just for kicks checked again today, and there is a difference!!!   Will let everyone know the official results either Saturday or Monday!


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

officereg said:


> The power is out in the area.  I called my dad and asked if he could bring over the generator.  It is kind of loud outside for the neighbors but inside we have lights, TV, Satellite,  Internet and refrigerator.  (I just found some EXCELLENT sugar free, fat free, 16 calorie popsicles at Sams Club, and I was worried they would melt.)
> 
> I do have the bored munchies.  I feel like a bottomless pit.  I think I will just go to bed so tomorrow can be a better day!



I have those bored munchies waaay to often! Looks like I need a hobby! What kind of popsicles did you find?  Sam's brand?


----------



## njcarita

well I really tried to concentrate on non eating activities with friends and family this week....

I  usually go out to eat once or twice a week with the girlfriends ... decided this week to meet at the our local coffee shop after my morning walk instead....
instead of my usual sugar and cream laden decaf coffee.... ordered decaf tea black no sugar... tried a lovely mango tea... had a really lovely time chit chatting instead of shoving food in my face.....

and my husband and I have been going out once a week.... decided no more dinner dates... last night we walked over to the local ball field and watched the end of a ball game and than walked thru town.... relaxing and free....

this saturday I have 2 parties to go to.... a cinco de mayo and a family pot luck..... trying to figure out what my stradegy will be....


----------



## GaRain

Not a good week for me here.  Mom was back in the hospital after having some bad reactions to the meds after her surgery.  And of course all this happened when my dad ran to the office - she 911 was called....ugh!
I hate it that I work so far from home...
So, my schedule has been all messed up - no gym time and too many "on the run meals".
I did have a chance to get on the Wii the other night and the good thing was that I have not gained anything - no loss, but no gain is good.

Mom is home from the hospital and doing ok now.  I hope I have some time to go to my classes at the gym this weekend - hate being a weekend warrior!
Must concentrate on that fluid intake!!!

Hope you all have a wonderful mother's day weekend!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Mndisneygirl said:


> I might see how it goes and if we have tons left, do another in a while.  That was me as well.
> 
> Are there alternatives for things like ketchup?  Some organic ones do not have it - you really need to just plan on a few hours at the grocery store.  Once you know what you can buy - it gets quicker later.  It is in everything.  Spaghetti sauce, pasta...everything.  Sometimes it is hidden 20 items down but read all the way through the labels.
> 
> If you ever listen to FM 107.1 on Sat. Mornings - they have people from Nutritional weight and wellness on for an hour - they preach if  you do nothing else - get that cr@p out of your shopping inventory.





njcarita said:


> well since I just joined... heres my info
> 
> First Name and Screen name:   Cary  njcarita
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:  cheese Me too!!!!
> 
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: I want to enjoy looking at my next disney vacation  pictures of myselfYou could write my biography!!!
> [/FONT][/COLOR]





gellybean said:


> I'll be (one of) your huckleberry(s)!
> Alright!!!!
> I'm tracking daily and with my bugg it is more important than ever to track what goes in my mouth. No point knowing what's going out if you don't know what's coming in.
> Great insight!!!!





Peace Mickey Lovers said:


> Hi Dawn, I sent you an email. let me know what you think.
> I will!
> Went to dinner last night for Cinco De Maio, had myself chicken fajita and 3 glases of ice water with lemon in it. Did not touch the chip or have dessert.  Then went home and walked for 20 minutes. I felt so good!


Great job!!! You should be proud of yourself!!!


PixiePlanner said:


> I haven't posted in a while and I am sorry for that.
> I am so glad to see you here!!!
> I found that I was slipping back into my "old ways." I need to get refocused on what I want out of this weight loss journey and realize that that bag of chips or box of crackers will only leave me full for a short time. A healthy body and lifestyle will keep me full.
> As of Monday, I am only allowing myself 1 Diet Coke a day(I was back up to atleast 3). I have increased my water and am hoping to see results on Saturday when I weigh myself.


Sounds like you and me and a ton of us are in the same boat.  Once you slip so easy until you really are in the groove to slip up and then hide away from the damage.


2_Eagle_Mom said:


> This is my biggest problem. I had my best weight loss when I had a diet buddy/co-worker. We would compare notes each day and spill the beans on how good/bad we did.  I'm IN!  I'm tracking on SparkPeople right now, but would be willing to switch to something else if its easier.
> I do it there as well - I just need to post it here each night, and re-cap my day.  If I post it here at night, maybe it will help me know that I am done eating, or plan out my food for the rest of the evening that I still have room for.
> Did she get a short or long dress?  Hopefully she can at least hide the bandages.  It will make for interesting stories later in her life.
> Short dress.





PixiePlanner said:


> My thought was that it would keep my hands busy... from filling my mouth!
> 
> Actually, several years ago I made a Christmas tree skirt as a gift. I worked on it every night. I didn't snack for weeks while I worked on that. I lost weight even though at the time I didn't need to.


I need to make new Christmas stockings...I do not sew much but I can sequin the heck out of anything!!! 


hanutedmansionmomma said:


> yes, I'd like to track. need ACCOUNTABILITY!!
> Alright!!!!
> 
> 
> (I have determined that when people say things like that it's code for "OMG you're fat and I can't help myself from commenting on how you look so I'll go with something nice about the color you're wearing")
> You are a riot!  I totally wonder what the innuendo is always even if there is none!!!





officereg said:


> I do have the bored munchies.  I feel like a bottomless pit.  I think I will just go to bed so tomorrow can be a better day!


I am so tired at night - 9 p.m. bedtime lately!!!  It does prevent the 11 p.m. munchies!!!  You are spot on!


CrabbyYetLovable said:


> Oh well, I did my best.
> Good for you!!!
> Dawn - I was thinking about tracking my food as well, I could try to do it on an online forum.  This week I began a handwritten journal just to keep track of things, maybe putting it online for others to see will help with accountability??
> I hope you will join in that!!






njcarita said:


> well I really tried to concentrate on non eating activities with friends and family this week....
> 
> and my husband and I have been going out once a week.... decided no more dinner dates... last night we walked over to the local ball field and watched the end of a ball game and than walked thru town.... relaxing and free....
> Awesome!!!!!!





GaRain said:


> So, my schedule has been all messed up - no gym time and too many "on the run meals".
> Do the best you can with what you are handed! I hope your Mom gets better.
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful mother's day weekend!


You too.



I will post my ideas in a bit and the weight loss tally from Monday.  

MADE IT TO THE Y AGAIN!!!!  5 days in a row for me!!!  

I am going to start walking on weekends with Dan - take a chlorine break for my hair and get ready for this  lazy man's triathlon!!


----------



## adsrtw

Hi everybody!

I subbed to the thread a while ago since I had joined Dawn's previous thread.  I can't sit back without commenting any longer.  This is not a personal attack at all.  I just can't stand to sit back and without speaking any longer.  

Dawn, many of us on the Goddess thread have given you tons of helpful hints in the past, but it seems like you don't want to accept that weight loss requires a sincere change.  I read a few pages back that you looked like you had to parts of female anatomy.  Instead of posting about wanting to change - do something about it.  You have been talking about it for as long as I have been on the Goddess thread (about 1 1/2 years).  How long are you going to continue to talk about your weight and not take steps to change?  It saddens me that you are still struggling, but it is in your hands.  

A healthy pace for losing weight for me has been 1 - 2 lbs per week (Yes, I do admit that some people naturally lose weight faster).  What helped me the most was following a diet with quality protein and whole grains, along with lots of veggies.  I did watch my calories and fat grams.  Yes, water intake is important, but it isn't the end all be all.  Movement and dietary changes.  I'm not talking about signing up for the next half marathon in your area.  That requires training, but 30 minutes of movement here and 20 minutes of movement there adds up.   

I hope all of you find a plan that works for you and gets you to your goals.


----------



## officereg

adsrtw said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I subbed to the thread a while ago since I had joined Dawn's previous thread.  I can't sit back without commenting any longer.  This is not a personal attack at all.  I just can't stand to sit back and without speaking any longer.
> 
> Dawn, many of us on the Goddess thread have given you tons of helpful hints in the past, but it seems like you don't want to accept that weight loss requires a sincere change.  I read a few pages back that you looked like you had to parts of female anatomy.  Instead of posting about wanting to change - do something about it.  You have been talking about it for as long as I have been on the Goddess thread (about 1 1/2 years).  How long are you going to continue to talk about your weight and not take steps to change?  It saddens me that you are still struggling, but it is in your hands.
> 
> A healthy pace for losing weight for me has been 1 - 2 lbs per week (Yes, I do admit that some people naturally lose weight faster).  What helped me the most was following a diet with quality protein and whole grains, along with lots of veggies.  I did watch my calories and fat grams.  Yes, water intake is important, but it isn't the end all be all.  Movement and dietary changes.  I'm not talking about signing up for the next half marathon in your area.  That requires training, but 30 minutes of movement here and 20 minutes of movement there adds up.
> 
> I hope all of you find a plan that works for you and gets you to your goals.




Wow...


----------



## MulanUSAF

I haven't checked in since Monday because I've been feeling like crud.  My brother came home with some virus that's been going around his school and thoughtfully shared it with me as well.  So we've been a pretty miserable pair this week, he has AP exams and I have finals.  Bad timing, but not much we can do about it except suck it up and take those exams. 

I haven't been to the gym either and my blood glucose readings have been higher than normal since I've gotten sick.  I'm feeling better today, either from the relief that exams are over for me or the virus has run its course.  But either way, I will be hitting up the ellipticals tonight.  I find that if I do them when "Jeopardy" and "Wheel of Fortune" is on, the 60 minutes fly by a lot quicker!  Thank goodness this gym have little TV screens on every machine.  

Gellybean, I read your post about pregnancy and diabetes.    It's a tough pill to swallow isn't it?  I have the same concerns even though I'm not married or intending to have kids anytime soon.  But I do feel that's just an extra motivation to keep my body as healthy as possible so I have the option of having babies one day.  I tell myself that I would be kicking myself so hard if I want to have kids, but couldn't because I didn't have the willpower to exercise or stay away from bad eating habits.  I also have an appointment coming up in June to check my A1C and other stuff.  I'll share my results when it comes out, hopefully it'll be a significant drop from my numbers in February when I was diagnosed.

Everyone else, I hope y'all are doing well and have a great weekend!    But don't fall off the wagon or you will be doing the walk of shame to the scale on Monday!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Dis Name		Name			Total Loss	
Dizneydawn		Dawn			-0.2	
Grumpyyoungguy		Dan			-1	
Stitchfan23		Heather			-15.3	
Stacybaeasm		Stacy			-12	
MulanUSAF		Leen			-12.9	
gellybean		Aimee			-4.6	
Leash		Alicia			?	
MNdisneygirl		Sheree			-5.5	
luvsJack		Sharon			-11	
PixiePlanner		Jessica			?	
Shellabell		Michelle			-5	
ski_mom		Becky			-7.5	
eliz 991		Elizabeth			?	
ancestry		Allison			-20	
Hanutedmansionmommna		Michele			-4	
Duchie		Barb			-18.3	
Anna114		Anna			?	
adnilele		Danielle			-1.5	
Mom2Faith		Amy			-2	
tlenzendorf		Tricia			-1.6	
CrabbyyetLovable		Amy			?	
albertamommyof4		Tammy			-5	
peacemickeylovers		Lisa			-5	
njtinkmom		Gina			?	
GoofyWife		Sue			?	
LittlePeppers		Jennifer			Gone 3 weeks	
officereg					-4	
zoegirl   Bree					-0	
njcarita   Cary	 starting

*Total loss	136.4*


*Congrats to ancestry for being the first 20 pound loser!!!!*


----------



## ohMom

hey i didn't realize this was such a great big group of "Losers" 

this is a PA to remind everyone that WISH is a place for support, encouragment and inspiration.  I take the integrity of the WISH board seriously, in knowing that these positive actions can and do make positive impacts of the lives of fellow disboard'ers.  please respect the spirit that is intended....


----------



## njcarita

Dizneydawn said:


> Dis Name		Name			Total Loss
> Dizneydawn		Dawn			-0.2
> Grumpyyoungguy		Dan			-1
> Stitchfan23		Heather			-15.3
> Stacybaeasm		Stacy			-12
> MulanUSAF		Leen			-12.9
> gellybean		Aimee			-4.6
> Leash		Alicia			?
> MNdisneygirl		Sheree			-5.5
> luvsJack		Sharon			-11
> PixiePlanner		Jessica			?
> Shellabell		Michelle			-5
> ski_mom		Becky			-7.5
> eliz 991		Elizabeth			?
> ancestry		Allison			-20
> Hanutedmansionmommna		Michele			-4
> Duchie		Barb			-18.3
> Anna114		Anna			?
> adnilele		Danielle			-1.5
> Mom2Faith		Amy			-2
> tlenzendorf		Tricia			-1.6
> CrabbyyetLovable		Amy			?
> albertamommyof4		Tammy			-5
> peacemickeylovers		Lisa			-5
> njtinkmom		Gina			?
> GoofyWife		Sue			?
> LittlePeppers		Jennifer			Gone 3 weeks
> officereg					-4
> zoegirl					0
> 
> *Total loss	136.4*
> 
> 
> *Congrats to ancestry for being the first 20 pound loser!!!!*




wow congrats to all the losers...
do we email u or pm u weights??? 
 I emailed u this morning my last Monday starting weight... since i just joined the thread


----------



## Dizneydawn

njcarita said:


> wow congrats to all the losers...
> do we email u or pm u weights???
> I emailed u this morning my last Monday starting weight... since i just joined the thread



I found it! Added you to the list!!!

PM me on Mondays please...we found it was easier!!!  So glad you are here!!!!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

adsrtw said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I subbed to the thread a while ago since I had joined Dawn's previous thread.  I can't sit back without commenting any longer.  This is not a personal attack at all.  I just can't stand to sit back and without speaking any longer.
> 
> Dawn, many of us on the Goddess thread have given you tons of helpful hints in the past, but it seems like you don't want to accept that weight loss requires a sincere change.  I read a few pages back that you looked like you had to parts of female anatomy.  Instead of posting about wanting to change - do something about it.  You have been talking about it for as long as I have been on the Goddess thread (about 1 1/2 years).  How long are you going to continue to talk about your weight and not take steps to change?  It saddens me that you are still struggling, but it is in your hands.
> 
> A healthy pace for losing weight for me has been 1 - 2 lbs per week (Yes, I do admit that some people naturally lose weight faster).  What helped me the most was following a diet with quality protein and whole grains, along with lots of veggies.  I did watch my calories and fat grams.  Yes, water intake is important, but it isn't the end all be all.  Movement and dietary changes.  I'm not talking about signing up for the next half marathon in your area.  That requires training, but 30 minutes of movement here and 20 minutes of movement there adds up.
> 
> I hope all of you find a plan that works for you and gets you to your goals.



Wow.  This is NOT ok.  First, it IS a personal attack.  The second you call someone out by name and ONLY talk to that person, it IS personal.  You can try to cover it up however you want, but what you have done is attack Dawn.  And that is NOT ok with me.

Second, this post is the exact opposit of what this thread is about.  We don't cast blame, point fingers, or compete with each other.  This thread is about SUPPORT.  We struggle - sometimes we succeed, sometimes we fail.  Regardless, this is a SAFE PLACE for people to talk about all of it.  Do we all want to be thinner and healthier?  Sure but we won't always succeed at everything.  Life can and does get in the way and we need a place to talk about it and get support.  I'm glad that you have been so successful at losing weight but if you try to tell me that you never hit a plateau in your weightloss, never got derailed a little bit, never struggled for a single second with it, I will call you a bold-faced liar.  I have no problem saying that I have been on every diet on the planet.  I have "started over" at least once a year to make the journey.  I am more committed now than ever before and it's because I have this thread to come to - a place to share, laugh, celebrate victories, comiserate set backs, and talk about life.  And if you, by posting your attack, have ruined that, my life will be much sadder for it.  

There are people on this thread who are shy, who are struggling, who have a tough time talking about the fact that they are overweight.  There are people on this thread who are going through some very serious things in their lives and need a safe place to talk about it and get support of people who, even though they haven't met face to face, are friends.  To all of those people, I say - DON'T LET THIS POST SCARE YOU AWAY.  This is one person, from another thread, who has come on here and is judging people.  That's not the way we work.  I don't judge anyone here.  I celebrate the fact that Ancestry has lost 20 pounds.  I comisserate with all of you who posted about the bored munchies the other day.  And I'm making a firm stand right now that the above post does not belong on this thread.

ADSRTW - whoever you may be in real life - go back to your mean girl life.  Unless you can be supportive and non-judgmental, you do not belong on this thread.  I wish you and the rest of the goddess thread continued success in being healthy and thin but I don't want any part of the harsh judgement I feel coming from you.  And Dawn - you just keep on with what you are doing.  I love you and I support you - just as I support everyone on this thread.  Together, we are strong and can accomplish anything.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Stacybaeasm said:


> Wow.  This is NOT ok.  First, it IS a personal attack.  The second you call someone out by name and ONLY talk to that person, it IS personal.  You can try to cover it up however you want, but what you have done is attack Dawn.  And that is NOT ok with me.
> 
> Second, this post is the exact opposit of what this thread is about.  We don't cast blame, point fingers, or compete with each other.  This thread is about SUPPORT.  We struggle - sometimes we succeed, sometimes we fail.  Regardless, this is a SAFE PLACE for people to talk about all of it.  Do we all want to be thinner and healthier?  Sure but we won't always succeed at everything.  Life can and does get in the way and we need a place to talk about it and get support.  I'm glad that you have been so successful at losing weight but if you try to tell me that you never hit a plateau in your weightloss, never got derailed a little bit, never struggled for a single second with it, I will call you a bold-faced liar.  I have no problem saying that I have been on every diet on the planet.  I have "started over" at least once a year to make the journey.  I am more committed now than ever before and it's because I have this thread to come to - a place to share, laugh, celebrate victories, comiserate set backs, and talk about life.  And if you, by posting your attack, have ruined that, my life will be much sadder for it.
> 
> There are people on this thread who are shy, who are struggling, who have a tough time talking about the fact that they are overweight.  There are people on this thread who are going through some very serious things in their lives and need a safe place to talk about it and get support of people who, even though they haven't met face to face, are friends.  To all of those people, I say - DON'T LET THIS POST SCARE YOU AWAY.  This is one person, from another thread, who has come on here and is judging people.  That's not the way we work.  I don't judge anyone here.  I celebrate the fact that Ancestry has lost 20 pounds.  I comisserate with all of you who posted about the bored munchies the other day.  And I'm making a firm stand right now that the above post does not belong on this thread.
> 
> ADSRTW - whoever you may be in real life - go back to your mean girl life.  Unless you can be supportive and non-judgmental, you do not belong on this thread.  I wish you and the rest of the goddess thread continued success in being healthy and thin but I don't want any part of the harsh judgement I feel coming from you.  And Dawn - you just keep on with what you are doing.  I love you and I support you - just as I support everyone on this thread.  Together, we are strong and can accomplish anything.



Hi Stacey--

I totally get why you interpreted this post as attacking.  But honestly, it wasn't meant that way.  I know adstrw (as in, we have met and hung out in person).  She is my friend and my teammate and I know she isn't a mean-spirited person.

Here's the thing.  Dawn started our thread, too.  It is a hugely successful thread.  2.5 years and counting.  And almost all of us have had HUGE success.  Without question, Dawn knows how to start a successful thread.  From her trip report threads, to our thread, to your thread, they are all a hit.  No question there at all.  And because we have been together for so long, I understand the spirit of adstrw's post.  Team Goddess--which was started by Dawn, worked SO SO SO hard with her.  For years.  And it is hard for us to see her still struggling.  We recognize the pattern as we have seen it repeat time and time again.  It is not that we blame her at all.  Or find fault.  We have ALL had setbacks and have had to start over (as you mentioned).  Not one of us is perfect, even though we have all reached amazing heights.

The thing is, we all reached our goals and the person who started our thread did not.  If anything, we feel like we have somehow failed Dawn.  And I swear, I personally tried everything I know.  I was supportive.  And provided an ear for listening.  I was informative and provided information.  I was hard core and provided tough love.  Anything that I thought might help.  And I think that is what my teammate was doing here.  It is SO hard to sit back and watch someone make the same mistakes and/or excuses over and over again--and as adstrw said, she just didn't feel comfortable sitting on the sidelines anymore.  She felt she had to say something...maybe something would get through.  

In fact, on our first night at Disney, when Team Goddess ran the Princess Half together and we were at our first dinner all together at Kona, we all raised our glasses to Dawn in a toast. Because had she not started our thread, we would not have gotten to know one another online, we would not have succeeded together, and we would not have been where we were--ready to run a Half Marathon.

Our WISH is for everyone one on WISH to achieve their dreams and reach goal and be happy and comfortable with who they are.  We have been at rock bottom.  We know how it feels.  And more importantly, we know how it feels to overcome and succeed.  And once you have that amazing feeling, you want to share it with everyone!

If it sounds like I am defending my teammate....I'm not.  She is more than strong enough to defend herself.  But I am also not leaving her alone here.  Because she is my teammate.  It's like that old cliche...imagine that you find yourself at the bottom of a deep hole.  A good friend will stand at the top of the hole and help you find a way out.  But your best friends will jump down into the hole with you so at least you aren't alone.  So I am jumping down into the hole with adstrw.  Because that is what it means to be a Goddess.


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

To All--

As a person who once was at 586 pounds, I can tell you I yo yo'd many times.  I now weigh around 336 pounds. That is not my goal weight and I struggle with my mental and physical position in life.  I have been overweight for 30 plus years and never mastered the goal weight for myself.

If that some how concerns the folks reading this, then I say thank you for your concern.  Some comments are and can be considered hostile.  I for one do not appreciate the "tough love."  Quite the contrary.  I am a person who will rebound and fight.  I will do exactly the opposite to what you say to prove that you will not control me.  

Nobody understands my whole life and I do not undertand anyone elses.

Therefore since none of us understand everything about everyone's life I suggest we simply offer positive reinforcement and go no further.  If that is too much for someone to handle (being positive) then I suggest you say nothing at all.

Thank you.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Dan, I just saw your signature and the October dates but it says "couples only".  Good grief!  Does this mean, in addition to doing the STAGES season, losing weight, and trying not to lose my mind, I have to somehow find a significant other before I can meet up with you guys in Disney????  Oh gracious - I don't know if I can handle the pressure.  I mean, I haven't found prince charming in the last 39 years.  Do you really think he is going to show up in the next 5 months????


----------



## Dizneydawn

I am going to respond to a few things and then, will simply ask for this to be dropped.  I did not ask for my life, my weight loss journey success and failure to be the topic of debate and or pointed testimony.  

In response to the original post today that was directed towards my lack of success in my weight loss journey I will say this.

I am well aware I have not lost the weight I have wanted to lose for not only the past few years but since 1998.

I do not need anyone to point out I have not been successful, whether it be friends, acquaintances, enemies or strangers.

I put my size 20 jeans on everyday and look at the size 16 ones hanging in the closet that are a short tem goal; I know I can't fit in.  I stare at the pictures of me at 120 pounds holding my now 19 year old son and knowing the majority of his life, I have been overweight.  That he has to look back at pictures of him in elementary school to see a slimmer version of his mother.

I know my youngest son does not even have that.  He only knows a mother who is fat.

I have a daughter who is struggling with weight and I know I need to be a positive influence in her life by showing what we can do, not preaching about it.

So I am sorry if your intention was thought to be positive, but I do not need anyone to point out I have not lost weight since the original thread was started.  I beat myself up daily, I hate myself every time I look in the mirror and I struggle to find one thing positive before I turn away.  Anyone who is heavy knows that life.  

If you attend any WW meetings, Jenny Craig, Nutrisystem etc...or go to any gym, you will find people who have come many times.  Re joined many times.

Failed, many times.

People who struggle to figure out why they can not get the piece to click inside that they need in order to make the change from overeating, to eating just enough.

If weight loss was as easy as educating yourself and making a decision, the show Biggest Loser would not be in business.

Richard Simons would have quit after his 1st "Sweating to the Oldies."

I do know what I need to do.  Knowing and doing are 2 different things.

I am going to keep heading down the road I have started for myself with exercise, determination and dedication.

Is it the same road I have been on before?

Darn right it is.

My hope is that I get farther on the road than the last time.  And if it is not to the end, then I keep starting back at the beginning until I get it.

I do not owe that to anyone on this thread or any other.

I owe it to myself and to my family.

Mostly, myself.

And if I never succeed, than may I never regret trying.


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

Stacybaeasm said:


> Dan, I just saw your signature and the October dates but it says "couples only".  Good grief!  Does this mean, in addition to doing the STAGES season, losing weight, and trying not to lose my mind, I have to somehow find a significant other before I can meet up with you guys in Disney????  Oh gracious - I don't know if I can handle the pressure.  I mean, I haven't found prince charming in the last 39 years.  Do you really think he is going to show up in the next 5 months????



Hmmm...I believe Jiminy Cricket said it best...

 ' When your heart is in your dream, no request is too extreme. '

Knock em dead girl!!!


----------



## tiggerplus5

I will TRY to stay in line with the positive vibe of this thread.   I am a super lurker!  I do not write much but I am here every single day.  I just cannot keep quiet right now.

I just wanted everyone reading to know that I joined this thread for an outlet to vent and mainly for place to share and not be judged.  I hope others still feel the same way.

I do not pretend to know what is going on in anyone else's life.  I promise not to judge anyone or pretend to have all the answers if/when I lose more weight than others.

I'm going to exercise tomorrow because I want to, not because someone else thinks they know me and they know what I need.    I'm a grown up and can make my own decisions, good or bad.


----------



## shellabell

Dizneydawn said:


> I am going to respond to a few things and then, will simply ask for this to be dropped.  I did not ask for my life, my weight loss journey success and failure to be the topic of debate and or pointed testimony.
> 
> In response to the original post today that was directed towards my lack of success in my weight loss journey I will say this.
> 
> I am well aware I have not lost the weight I have wanted to lose for not only the past few years but since 1998.
> 
> I do not need anyone to point out I have not been successful, whether it be friends, acquaintances or strangers.
> 
> I put my size 20 jeans on everyday and look at the size 16 ones hanging in the closet that are a short tem goal; I know I can't fit in.  I stare at the pictures of me at 120 pounds holding my now 19 year old son and knowing the majority of his life, I have been overweight.  That he has to look back at pictures of him in elementary school to see a slimmer version of his mother.
> 
> I know my youngest son does not even have that.  He only knows a mother who is fat.
> 
> I have a daughter who is struggling with weight and I know I need to be a positive influence in her life by showing what we can do, not preaching about it.
> 
> So I am sorry if your intention was thought to be positive, but I do not need anyone to point out I have not lost weight since the original thread was started.  I beat myself up daily, I hate myself every time I look in the mirror and I struggle to find one thing positive before I turn away.  Anyone who is heavy knows that life.
> 
> If you attend any WW meetings, Jenny Craig, Nutrisystem etc...or go to any gym, you will find people who have come many times.  Re joined many times.
> 
> Failed, many times.
> 
> People who struggle to figure out why they can not get the piece to click inside that they need in order to make the change from overeating, to eating just enough.
> 
> If weight loss was as easy as educating yourself and making a decision, the show Biggest Loser would not be in business.
> 
> Richard Simons would have quit after his 1st "Sweating to the Oldies."
> 
> I do know what I need to do.  Knowing and doing are 2 different things.
> 
> I am going to keep heading down the road I have started for myself with exercise, determination and dedication.
> 
> Is it the same road I have been on before?
> 
> Darn right it is.
> 
> My hope is that I get farther on the road than the last time.  And if it is not to the end, then I keep starting back at the beginning until I get it.
> 
> I do not owe that to anyone on this thread or any other.
> 
> I owe it to myself and to my family.
> 
> Mostly, myself.
> 
> And if I never succeed, than may I never regret trying.




 It's great that others have had such wonderful success, but I am one that struggles with losing weight. A lot of us fall over and over again, but it's the getting back up that counts.


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

Dizneydawn said:


> Dis Name		Name			Total Loss
> Dizneydawn		Dawn			-0.2
> Grumpyyoungguy		Dan			-1
> Stitchfan23		Heather			-15.3
> Stacybaeasm		Stacy			-12
> MulanUSAF		Leen			-12.9
> gellybean		Aimee			-4.6
> Leash		Alicia			?
> MNdisneygirl		Sheree			-5.5
> luvsJack		Sharon			-11
> PixiePlanner		Jessica			?
> Shellabell		Michelle			-5
> ski_mom		Becky			-7.5
> eliz 991		Elizabeth			?
> ancestry		Allison			-20
> Hanutedmansionmommna		Michele			-4
> Duchie		Barb			-18.3
> Anna114		Anna			?
> adnilele		Danielle			-1.5
> Mom2Faith		Amy			-2
> tlenzendorf		Tricia			-1.6
> CrabbyyetLovable		Amy			?
> albertamommyof4		Tammy			-5
> peacemickeylovers		Lisa			-5
> njtinkmom		Gina			?
> GoofyWife		Sue			?
> LittlePeppers		Jennifer			Gone 3 weeks
> officereg					-4
> zoegirl   Bree					-0
> njcarita   Cary	 starting
> 
> *Total loss	136.4*
> 
> 
> *Congrats to ancestry for being the first 20 pound loser!!!!*



  CONGRATS ANCESTRY!!    We are all here to support you and one another in this crazy path to healthy living!

Update for me, Reset Day 5:

Today went really well, probably the best day yet. I wasn't that hungry to speak of, and did everything I was supposed to.  Tonight I went to my friend's house, the ones who got me going on the reset.  They offered me dinner knowing full well that I was on the reset. But since it was the last day and essentially the last meal, I didn't worry about it, and ate with them.  It felt sooo good to eat normal food again!  I have a semi-plan for tomorrow, shake or fruit in the morning, probably salad for lunch, and hoping my friends will invite me back over for dinner!  

Ok, so here's the results.  I know we post on Mondays, but I figured that since I finished the Reset, it would be beneficial to know where I got.  I weighed myself tonight, and I lost 7 pounds!!  Also lost an inch in my waist, inch in my gut, and inch in my hips (that was what I checked last night).  

My five pound weight loss reward was an atenna ball.  I know, kinda lame, but its a small reward that is not based around food.  Also, I'll get to take a trip to the Disney Store, and, while I'm there, I'll hit IKEA! Double score!

(If I'm not supposed to post any weight loss until Mondays, just let me know!)

Amy


----------



## gellybean

Posting from my cell. Kinda glad I don't have a normal keyboard at my fingertips because I don't think I could control what I would say. 

Dawn- love and hugs gf. You are an inspiration to me everyday

Goddesses- the very very short of it is if ur intentions were as honorable as you would have us believe perhaps your "concerns" should have been expressed via pm

As far as the rest of it, my momma told me if you can't say something nice ....don't say anything at all so in honor of mom's day I'm following her advice.  


Stacey-  well said sweetie

Mulan- we need to talk sometime.  I think we'd have a lot to say and share

Crabby Amy - that's freakin awesome!!! you can post a loss anytime!! I know if I had a 7 lb loss i'd be screaming it from the rooftops


Sorry so short. Believe me there's a lot more i'd like to say but its gonna have to do for now. Thumb typing sucks!!  Lol

Night and group hugs to all my fellow castaways


----------



## Dizneydawn

We have snowflakes and cold to greet us this morning here!

I am heading to the Y for another day of water aerobics.  I need the outlet and most importantly, I am not in the mood to walk in the freezing drizzle and otherwise, will not get any form of real exercise in today.

*I am so excited to see a 7 pound loss for one of the members here!!!  *
So proud of you Crabby Amy! CA for short! (Gelly - I cannot belive yo have me calling her that!  Is it more warped we are or that she does not mind and gets us? Ha!)
I am down on the scale this morning as well. Took my feelings and baked in my kitchen till my fingers were numb and did not eat a thing but have enough banana bread for neighbors in Canada!  

Plan on painting all day tom the spare bedroom and writing on the TR I need to get updates done on.  Getting stuff accomplished and having a down day from running sounds exquisite right now.

Hope everyone is having a great day!!!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

ohMom said:


> this is a PA to remind everyone that WISH is a place for support, encouragment and inspiration.  I take the integrity of the WISH board seriously, in knowing that these positive actions can and do make positive impacts of the lives of fellow disboard'ers.  please respect the spirit that is intended....






 thank you everyone who has been so supportive 

let's keep it going!!


----------



## Moosemomma

Sorry I've been MIA.  It's been a tough week for me emotionally (same sh*t, diffent day, just not coping well with it).  Turning another year older and finding more and more grey hairs popping up on my head isn't helping   Going out with friends tonight to celebrate our birthdays, have only eaten 8.5 points today so far.  Should be in good shape for tonight, especially since friends want to head someplace WW friendly 
One day at a time, right?


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Moosemomma said:


> Sorry I've been MIA.  It's been a tough week for me emotionally (same sh*t, diffent day, just not coping well with it).  Turning another year older and finding more and more grey hairs popping up on my head isn't helping   Going out with friends tonight to celebrate our birthdays, have only eaten 8.5 points today so far.  Should be in good shape for tonight, especially since friends want to head someplace WW friendly
> One day at a time, right?



Happy Birthday!!  You aren't turning a year older - you are getting wiser, better, and more robust - like a fine wine.  And hey - if the grey is getting to you - Color it!!  I haven't seen my natural haircolor in, oh, 20 years!  But anyway you look at it, enjoy your birthday and congrats for staying on points today!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

:birthday: Moosemomma!!

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms out there!

I've been doing okay this week - too busy to snack much I think.  Survived the crappiest weather ever to hold a garage sale in!!! UGH!  I need a hot bath and my blankie!

Hope all of you are doing well!!  

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!
Just knowing that I am going to post my weekly gain/loss every Monday morning helps me stay on track.  Knowing that I have you guys to "talk" to, to get advice and tips from, and to check in with keeps me going.
Thank you. nuf said.


----------



## luvsJack

Hi all!  I have been MIA this week too and can really tell it!  Seems like every day was bringing me a new reason to eat and the more I eat the worse I feel.  

I have done a lot of soul searching in the past couple of days.  I have been overweight most of my adult life.  I was at my "goal" weight all during hs, after the birth of my oldest child, after my divorce and about 5 years ago.  Each time I hit my goal, I gained it back and each time I have felt worse about myself. 

I have to be happy with me just as I am.  Not saying I don't want to lose or to get in shape, but that I cannot live my life being depressed because I didn't lose a pound or two.  So, I am recommitting to this journey but am committing to different results.  I am aiming for a healthier me through exercise and healthy meals and, if all I accomplish is to look better in my size 20's  and to be able to run around with my dgd or practice softball with dd without gasping for breathe, then so be it; I will be happy with that.  

Dawn, I don't know exactly what all those personal posts were about but a real understanding friend would not be putting you down but trying to build you up.  I am at a loss as to why someone that has had this struggle would say those things to someone else.  But, if you really are beating yourself up everyday for not losing then I can completely understand where you are and, if you are like me, its exactly the problem.  I have to be happy with "today I walked a mile" and not beat myself up because I ate that donut, KWIM?   Or with the fact that in a week a made the best choices possible even if I wasn't perfect and even if I didn't lose a pound.   Life is way too short to be unhappy.  If we don't love ourselves just the way we are, we may never feel good about ourselves regardless of how thin we are or how perfect we are in our food choices or our exercise program.     If I am assuming to much I am sorry, but as someone who has had this struggle for a very long time too; I understand how it is a struggle every minute of every day.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

GaRain said:


> Not a good week for me here.  Mom was back in the hospital after having some bad reactions to the meds after her surgery.


I'm sorry your Mom had issues, I've been there and the worry about what is happening when you are at work were all consuming. I hope it gets better soon.  I struggle with how involved I should be or how much I should let things go so as to not go crazy with worry.  Haven't quite figured it out myself. I hope she is feeling better soon.  Its a slow process.



CrabbyYetLovable said:


> I have those bored munchies waaay to often! Looks like I need a hobby! What kind of popsicles did you find?  Sam's brand?


I just bought some today - they are by Philly Swirl and mine are called Sweet 16 because they only have 16 calories.  I haven't tried them yet, but I'm hoping they are good since that will really help me in the evenings.



adsrtw said:


> Hi everybody!
> 
> I subbed to the thread a while ago since I had joined Dawn's previous thread.  I can't sit back without commenting any longer.  This is not a personal attack at all.  I just can't stand to sit back and without speaking any longer.


I've read all the responses to your post and since Dawn has asked this to be dropped, please just let me say - if this is the type of support you were offering on the other thread, is there any reason she decided to start another one?  We do not need your assistance over here - if you were able to get to your goal that is fantastic, but please do not try and tear down anyone over here on this thread. Everyone has to accomplish their weight loss in their own timeframe.  What works for one person does not work for another. I've spent the last 30+ years trying to get my weight under control. I've NEVER been my ideal weight. Have people told me what I needed to do to lose the weight? ABSOLUTLY. Do I read articles about food, exercise and motivation - yup. Has it worked yet? Not totally. Finding this thread and the support of this group is what I'm trying now. I've been able to share things here that most of my close friends haven't heard because it is an atmosphere of comraderie and friendship that is supportive and positive. I agree with the "if you don't have something nice..." comment. In that sense if you would like to post on here with encoragement and suggestions then fantastic. If you feel like posting on the same vein as before, please use that energy in some other fashion. It just isn't what we want or need.



Stacybaeasm said:


> Wow.  This is NOT ok.  First, it IS a personal attack.  The second you call someone out by name and ONLY talk to that person, it IS personal.  You can try to cover it up however you want, but what you have done is attack Dawn.  And that is NOT ok with me.


 I agree with you totally!! I was SO upset when I read that message. You made some great points.




Dizneydawn said:


> I am going to respond to a few things and then, will simply ask for this to be dropped.  I did not ask for my life, my weight loss journey success and failure to be the topic of debate and or pointed testimony.


Dawn - do not let what this one person said fester in your mind. We all understand your struggle, THANK YOU for starting this thread, and LOVE YOU for your frank and fully honest posts.  I hope that one persons observations (and the inablility to hold their thoughts to themselves) will distract you from doing the best you can every day.  



Moosemomma said:


> Sorry I've been MIA.  It's been a tough week for me emotionally (same sh*t, diffent day, just not coping well with it).  Turning another year older and finding more and more grey hairs popping up on my head isn't helping   Going out with friends tonight to celebrate our birthdays, have only eaten 8.5 points today so far.  Should be in good shape for tonight, especially since friends want to head someplace WW friendly
> One day at a time, right?


Happy Birthday!! Hope your birthday dinner was fantastic.  I agree if you don't like the grey then its time to break out the Nice and Easy - I've been doing mine for 4 -5 years and I find it actually makes my hair look better (shiny & soft) I also get to play around with trying out some colors that are a little different from my natural color.


I went to Book Club last night and had made a caramel cake from scratch (Paula Deen recipe) I only had a small slice (YUM) but that was after eating veggie potato chips and a steak sandwich.  I knew it was going to be difficult last night to stay away from the high calorie items so I tried a preimtive strike and took a 3 mile walk at lunch.  Today I haven't had a chance to log in my food yet. But I've been trying to go lite to counteract last nights meal.  We went to my Mom's and spent about 2 1/2 hours pulling weeds. I was really happy with the fact that I was able to last that long without getting exahusted.  Had a 1/2 burrito for lunch and trying to not dig into the leftover cake (giving it to anyone that walks into the house). 

Tomorrow we are either going to go to the outlets to shop or to a BBQ.  We were just invited today, I hate to decline (its that ingrained need to please everyone) but I was so looking forward to shopping. Maybe we'll try and do both...


----------



## ancestry

Good Morning Everyone!  Just want to pop in to wish everyone a Happy Mother's Day.  I hope everyone (especially you Dawn) has a fantastic day!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Happy Mother's Day to all of you!!!

Happy Mother's Day to everyone whether they have a child they call their own or not.  Every person out here who has ever taken the time to give guidance, encouragement and love to any child bears the heart of a Mother.

My sister is not a mother and yet, she is one of the best Mother's I know.  She comes to my kids sporting events and birthdays and just creates special days all the time because she loves them.

We are picking up my Dad today and visiting my Grandparents cemetery site and then having a nice lunch at one of my favorite restaurants.  Then having a relaxing evening of movies and games here.

Had thought of painting and such but honestly, my Grandparents were the best people I have ever known.  I could not think of anywhere else I want to spend part of this day.  Painting can wait till tomorrow!

Be good to yourselves today.  My goal is to enjoy without indulging.  

I worked out 6 times last week for over an hour a day and that is an awesome feeling. I got hand gloves for the water to add resistance and am going to make an appointment next week to have a new diagnostic test ran through a trainer at the Y that will give me a more specific target of calories I need and how much I should be eating to lose as well as where my specific heart rate should be to burn fat.

There is a whole ton of fancy schmancy info and word involved but I do not have the sheet in front of me right now.  I will post a better description for you all later!

*I can't wait to see all those weigh in's tomorrow!    Again, please pm me your current weight, not weight loss!!!! *


----------



## Dizneydawn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzHjRKSB4qQ

In honor of Disney (you will see why) and every person needing a laugh today from a kid - please watch.

My kids found this on youtube and I promise it will crack you up!


----------



## luvsJack

Happy Mother's Day to all!

DD got me a great gift!  Biggest Loser's 6 Weeks to a Healthier You!  rotfl: a year ago I would have thrown the book at dh if he had let her get me this but this year it is EXACTLY what I wanted!)  

I skimmed through it and one statement jumped out at me:  after being at the ranch for only a week the contestants notice a difference.  due to clean eating they had more energy and felt better.  they quit hitting the snooze button and got up ready to go in the mornings.  HEY!!  That is exactly what I want to feel like.  That is exactly what my new commitment is about and what my goal is.  To feel great and ready to meet life head on each morning!  

Off to read my book, everyone have a great day!!


----------



## adnilele

Happy Mother's Day to all you mommies out there!!!!!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Happy Mothers Day to everyone!!!


(this is the closest I can get to a bouquet)

I went shopping today and actually bought a dress for a wedding and I actually like the way it looks on me.  (I don't wear dresses very often)

Both Jim and Brendan gave me some candy for Mothers Day, but I'm going to ration it out to myself. 

We also went to a Fentons Ice Cream Parlor for lunch today. Instead of ordering a huge sundae, I ordered a small scoop of ice cream with fudge sauce. I should have gotten the petite size since I really was full about half way through and should have stopped. I'm going to go really light for the rest of the day and hope that one slip will not blow my whole week of doing well.


----------



## gellybean

Hi Honey! I'm homeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.




It was an interesting weekend... Wore my bugg all weekend and really ate mindfully. I got home and tracked everything and I hit at least a 1000 calorie a day deficit, each day so I am beyond anxious to weigh in tomorrow.

DS7 woke up in the middle of the night Friday night vomitting.  So our weekend wasn't as fun and carefree as we had planned. Poor guy. Thankfully no one else has caught it so far and I pray no one does. I'm kinda thinking it was food poisoning and not a virus. He had his field day on Friday and they had bagged lunches and it hit 95 degrees so who knows what kind of nasties could have grown. 

Glad the thread has settled back down. Whew.

 

Happy Mother's Day everyone!!!!!!


See ya tomorrow for weigh in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duchie

Dizneydawn said:


> Dis Name		Name			Total Loss
> Dizneydawn		Dawn			-0.2
> Grumpyyoungguy		Dan			-1
> Stitchfan23		Heather			-15.3
> Stacybaeasm		Stacy			-12
> MulanUSAF		Leen			-12.9
> gellybean		Aimee			-4.6
> Leash		Alicia			?
> MNdisneygirl		Sheree			-5.5
> luvsJack		Sharon			-11
> PixiePlanner		Jessica			?
> Shellabell		Michelle			-5
> ski_mom		Becky			-7.5
> eliz 991		Elizabeth			?
> ancestry		Allison			-20
> Hanutedmansionmommna		Michele			-4
> Duchie		Barb			-18.3
> Anna114		Anna			?
> adnilele		Danielle			-1.5
> Mom2Faith		Amy			-2
> tlenzendorf		Tricia			-1.6
> CrabbyyetLovable		Amy			?
> albertamommyof4		Tammy			-5
> peacemickeylovers		Lisa			-5
> njtinkmom		Gina			?
> GoofyWife		Sue			?
> LittlePeppers		Jennifer			Gone 3 weeks
> officereg					-4
> zoegirl   Bree					-0
> njcarita   Cary	 starting
> 
> *Total loss	136.4*
> 
> 
> *Congrats to ancestry for being the first 20 pound loser!!!!*



Amazing job Ancestry!!!!!  So proud of you!    Dawn, what will her 20lb picture be?



luvsJack said:


> I have done a lot of soul searching in the past couple of days.  I have been overweight most of my adult life.  I was at my "goal" weight all during hs, after the birth of my oldest child, after my divorce and about 5 years ago.  Each time I hit my goal, I gained it back and each time I have felt worse about myself.
> 
> I have to be happy with me just as I am.  Not saying I don't want to lose or to get in shape, but that I cannot live my life being depressed because I didn't lose a pound or two.  So, I am recommitting to this journey but am committing to different results.  I am aiming for a healthier me through exercise and healthy meals and, if all I accomplish is to look better in my size 20's  and to be able to run around with my dgd or practice softball with dd without gasping for breathe, then so be it; I will be happy with that.



Hoo boy.  I can relate very well to this.  For many years now I have been telling myself the same thing:  Even if I lose 100 lbs, it will be meaningless if I am not happy with the person inside me.  I was on my way there, thought I might have actually turned a corner.  But then life threw me many curveballs - thyroid cancer, job loss, death of my mother, dad telling me about hsi affair many years ago and then marrynig the former mistress, etc.  Each of these things shook me to my core, causing me to question who I really was.  So I'm still a "work in progress".  For now, I feel like I'm winning this battle.  I'll be happy when I can finally say I've won the war.

Crabby Amy (now that's just too funny not to use!) nice job on the reset.  7 pounds in amazing!  It's even better since you seem to be feeling better, too.

Dawn, .  That's about all I'm going to say on THAT subject.  (There's more that I really REALLY want to say, but I will respect your wishes and drop the subject now.)

I had a rough start to Mother's Day.  Last night the kids and I went to Mass (DH was home working on the floor.)  All was fine until right after communion, then the soloist started singing "Ave Maria", which was my mom's favorite song.  I can not hear that song without thinking of her, and as soon as I recognized it (which was pretty much immediately) I started crying.  I just miss her so much!  The kids were great, they knew exactly what was wrong and my oldest just put his arm around me.  I hear all the time how someday it won't hurt as much to think about her.  I'm just not there yet.

Today has been nice.  DH and the kids called Disney Merchandising and ordered me some of the Mickey Fit Flops from the World of Disney store.    Yeah, I'm pretty darn excited about that.  They're not here yet (OK, so maybe DH might have forgotten to order them in time  ) but I'm still quite happy.  But all day today I've had to fight against eating out of boredom.  We couldn't go anywhere because DH was still working on getting the mortar up.  He ended up grinding it up, which worked well, but now I the entire house is caked with dust.  I probably won't eat tomorrow because I'll be spending the day wiping down everything in the house!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Barb - 

You have had a string of curveballs.  I lost my Dad 1 1/2 years ago and there are days that it just seems like yesterday and I can't imagine that I'm not going to be able to go and see him. Then there are days that I remember something funny that he did and it just makes me smile. Its wonderful that your oldest knew exactly what you were thinking and was so kind to comfort you.

Good job staying away from the bored munchies. Take pictures of the sandals when they arrive!  

Gellybean - welcome back!  

I did really well at the BBQ tonight. About 2 oz of steak a little beans and potato salad (no dessert) and water.  I'm hoping that there will be SOME negative number tomorrow.


----------



## luvsJack

Good morning ladies!   I weighed in and am + 3, I am not overly thrilled but am ok with it and refuse to let it make me quit.  

The Biggest Loser 6 Weeks to a New You is pretty good. It takes one thing each week, like the first week you are working to prevent or reverse diabetes.  I was shocked at the number of people who either have diabetes or pre-diabetic!  Then I counted up the number of us at my job that are overweight (not the ones that moan and groan about 5 pounds, but really overweight) and the ones that know they are diabetic--its exactly half!  And I can't help but wonder how many of us in the other half just don't know how close we are.   So,   I can really see how important it is to eat healthy and exercise to prevent or reverse this.  The same chapter also talked about the GI and GL of foods, and so this week will be spent trying to make better choices on that fact.    Plus this p.m. I will start the week one workout.     I am planning to do the biggest loser workout once a day and the Wii Active workout once a day.  

The menus in the book are 1400-under 1600 calories and mostly pretty easy to follow.  I may need to tweak just a little to take out any foods that I don't eat but I think it will just be a matter of switching one food for another.  

There are tips and tidbits all through the book from different contestants and many of the foods are recipes that the contestants made up. Its nice to see a menu of foods that someone has eaten and lost weight and to see the difference in their health!  


Hope everyone has a good weigh in this morning! And a great Monday!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

stayed same again this week...I did weigh less yesterday, but I'm gonna stick with Mondays or I'll get confused!


*I have a goal of getting a hammock by 6/1 - anyone else with me?*  Tired of futzing around with 4/5 pounds. Double digits would be a real boost! Heck, the folks on Biggest Loser lose 5+ in a week, surely I can do that in 3 weeks???


----------



## o2cre8

hello everyone,
I'm -1 from a week ago. I suppose it's better than nothing.  but until I'm -5 i won't feel like I really lost anything.  Anyway, it's a new week so here I go again............. good luck!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Morning all.  I am down as well!!!  Need to look up my number from last week to be exact!  This is not a norm for me so I want to take all I can get!!! 

Off to water aerobics and try my new gloves!  My arms will be noodles after it is done!  Treyner and his Dad are there working out as well.  Not thrilled with my ex looking over the pool at the Y while I work out - (he has never had a weight issue of more than 20 pounds) but I will not let it deter me!

I will be back on a bit later to reply to many of you!!

I know I need to get a 20 pound marker sent out and a few others for the 5, 10 and 15 spot!!!!!!


----------



## tlenzendorf

I'm sorry I haven't been around AGAIN everybody... Kids and their lives have been keeping me busy.  Somehow I've become an assistant coach to Mariah's softball team.  I'm awesomely sunburned now after lots of unplanned time in the sun yesterday cause of that and my elbow tendinitis is RIDICULOUS.  The nice part is that I haven't ate as much as usual since I've been busy and have hardly had any couch time.  

Happy Belated Mother's Day everyone! 

I hope everyone has a good week.  I plan on doing the food journaling, too... Are we doing it right on here?  I have to go back and read.


----------



## ancestry

Good Morning All! 

I'm not weighing in this week - not sure if I am up or down but either way it won't be an accurate weight.  I've had this terrible stomach thing since Wednesday/Thursday and it has completely thrown my eating off.  Not to mention that I haven't been able to exercise much.  I've had to turn to ginger ale and saltines which is now screwing with my sugar levels.  It was really weird because even though I was sick to my stomach I was STARVING so I kept eating, creating a circle.  What I didn't stop to realize was the amount of sugar and calories in ginger ale and the amount of flour and high fructose corn syrup in saltines was probably creating half the problem (the stomach virus creating the other half0.  Yes, HFC is in everything - even saltines, which surprised me.  That is probably why I was so hungry.

Anyways we leave for vacation on Friday and won't be back until the 23rd so I'm cutting myself a break from the scale until we get back.  

Hope everyone has a good day and a good weigh-in.


----------



## officereg

I am so excited!  I am officially under 200lbs.  That is a whopping 4 for the week!  I really worked hard at it and I am absolutely thrilled.  I set a mini goal and reward for myself, 25 more lbs and I am going to spring for a massage.  

I woke with a horrible head cold this morning.  I still made it to the gym and did an hour on the elliptical, but it was brutal, and I thought about excuses as to why I should give up the entire hour.  BUT I FINISHED!


----------



## tlenzendorf

ancestry said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> I'm not weighing in this week - not sure if I am up or down but either way it won't be an accurate weight.  I've had this terrible stomach thing since Wednesday/Thursday and it has completely thrown my eating off.
> Anyways we leave for vacation on Friday and won't be back until the 23rd so I'm cutting myself a break from the scale until we get back.



I hope you feel better soon, have a great vacation!



officereg said:


> I am so excited!  I am officially under 200lbs.  That is a whopping 4 for the week!  I really worked hard at it and I am absolutely thrilled.  I set a mini goal and reward for myself, 25 more lbs and I am going to spring for a massage.
> 
> I woke with a horrible head cold this morning.  I still made it to the gym and did an hour on the elliptical, but it was brutal, and I thought about excuses as to why I should give up the entire hour.  BUT I FINISHED!



Way to go on the being under 200!  Congrats!  

I hope you feel better soon, also.  Good job on finishing your time, but take care of yourself also


----------



## Peace Mickey Lovers

Hi Girls,

I weighed in this morning and stayed the same. I am ok with that, I feel good and am doing better with the food especially when we go out to parties.
Mini success is what I call it.
Hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day.

Lisa


----------



## shellabell

Happy Monday!

I am down 2.7 this week The way I have been going that's a big loss for me. I did well with not eating sugar this week, but I need to work on my diet soda consumption. I drank way too much of it this weekend (actually starting Thursday). I do also drink a lot of water, but all the diet soda does not agree with my stomach. So next weekend I need to stick to only have one if I go to the movies.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Duchie

I'm -1.4 this week, not too shabby.  I'm worried about next week's weight, because we're going to see some friends next weekend and it will be a big challenge for me.

Allison, I hope you're feeling better before your trip!

Officereg, I know what you mean.  I think I'm coming down with a cold and so wanted to skip my workout this AM.  But I did it anyway and it did feel great.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## sydney dog

First Name and Screen name:Tara / Sydney DogWhat your Goal Is for Fitness:  Lose 50 lbs.  I recently lost 45 lbs. but have remained steady for the past year and need to pick things up again.  
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:  Everything!!!  At least that's waht it seems like.  I guess mainly sweets and chips.
Favorite Good Food for You:  Fruit
Favorite Form of Exercise:  Lifting weights
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  I want to just be able to make good choices and not have to consider it a diet.  
Family:  DH Shawn, 3 Dogs, 4 Cats

One of my major problems is that DH is an enabler.  I am very happy that he loves me just the way I am but that also makes it hard for me to stay motivated.  I have also recently started a new job and can no longer go to the gym in the morning.  I currently leave my house at 5:15 eveyday and getting up any earlier would kill me.  I am trying to get to the gym after work but you know how it is, you just want to go home and do nothing at the end of the day.  
I also have to get back to Sparkpeople.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

+/- 0 today.

I thought I might be down one or two based on the end of last week, but I ate a bit too much yesterday and did not do ANY physical activity the last two days.  Lesson learned.


----------



## njcarita

we'll  I lost 4 lbs this week......

I was really really really  careful what I ate... and walked 6 out of 7 days... so I guess that diet and exercise really do work....


----------



## njcarita

> I have also recently started a new job and can no longer go to the gym in the morning.  I currently leave my house at 5:15 eveyday and getting up any earlier would kill me.  I am trying to get to the gym after work but you know how it is, you just want to go home and do nothing at the end of the day.
> .



Can U fit exercize during your lunch hour???? go for a brisk walk.....play some tennis....


----------



## gellybean

I am down -1.8. 

Considering I was aiming for 2 lbs lost in a week and I started the bugg last Wednesday.... guess that means I hit my goal!! 

Allison - Hope you feel better soon!! Sounds like a rough week! 

 Tara!


 for all the losses this week and  for all those that are gaining or maintaining. I've been there!! I know it's hard but we can do it!!


DS7 is home from school today, he was still feeling pretty puney and pale and eating very very little so I'm not gonna be on the boards as much today. Will try to check in as much as possible though!


----------



## PixiePlanner

Dawn- I tried to PM you but I got a message saying your mailbox was full or something.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

luvsJack said:


> The menus in the book are 1400-under 1600 calories and mostly pretty easy to follow.  I may need to tweak just a little to take out any foods that I don't eat but I think it will just be a matter of switching one food for another.
> 
> There are tips and tidbits all through the book from different contestants and many of the foods are recipes that the contestants made up. Its nice to see a menu of foods that someone has eaten and lost weight and to see the difference in their health!


Sounds like a good book, if you try any of the recipes and they are good let us know - I'm always looking for something new to try, but I like getting personal recommendations better than looking at recipe books.



ancestry said:


> Anyways we leave for vacation on Friday and won't be back until the 23rd so I'm cutting myself a break from the scale until we get back.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day and a good weigh-in.


Congratulations on the 20lbs. Have a fantastic vacation - we'll want to hear all about it when you get back.



officereg said:


> I am so excited!  I am officially under 200lbs.  That is a whopping 4 for the week!  I really worked hard at it and I am absolutely thrilled.  I set a mini goal and reward for myself, 25 more lbs and I am going to spring for a massage.
> 
> I woke with a horrible head cold this morning.  I still made it to the gym and did an hour on the elliptical, but it was brutal, and I thought about excuses as to why I should give up the entire hour.  BUT I FINISHED!


Congratulations on getting into the 100s. I remember that day well (I cried) it is my goal to NEVER hit the 2s again.  And good job working out through your head cold.  



sydney dog said:


> I am trying to get to the gym after work but you know how it is, you just want to go home and do nothing at the end of the day.


Welcome!!!  This is my challenge as well.  I CANNOT go home first, I have to stop at the gym right after work. If I go home it is all over.  



njcarita said:


> we'll  I lost 4 lbs this week......
> 
> I was really really really  careful what I ate... and walked 6 out of 7 days... so I guess that diet and exercise really do work....


Congratulations!!!  Isn't it maddening that its the only way to lose the weight? I thought for the longest time that if I were paying to belong to the gym and go to WW then the weight should at least do its part and leave. Unfortunately you have to GO to the gym and actually work out and follow the food plan to make those lousy pounds GET OFF the body...

I'm down this week *3.4lbs * Even with the two days of splurging on some items, keeping everything else under control actually worked!!!  We are planning on hitting the Y this evening (DH even remembered without me having to remind him to take his stuff with him to work).  I'm almost down to my lowest weight!! I can hardly wait to get my palm tree.  My goal is to lose 1 lb per week (if I get more all the better) but I'm sure this weeks amount was purely because I was actually drinking my water and lost the bloating from the week before.


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

Hey all! Crabby Amy here!  I posted my weight loss from the reset, but I'm going to repost it since its a Monday, and the first week that I'm committed to changing my life and eating healthy.  This week, I'm down  7 pounds!  I'm hoping to keep going on the losing train, losing about 1-2 pounds a week.  I've started looking at foods differently, thinking that they might taste good, but it was sooo nice to see the loss on the scale, that eating it just isn't worth it!  

Congrats to all who have lost this week, and huge  to those who have maintained or gained.  We're here pulling for ya!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Duchie said:


> Amazing job Ancestry!!!!!  So proud of you!    Dawn, what will her 20lb picture be?
> 
> Coming up!!!!
> 
> I had a rough start to Mother's Day.  Last night the kids and I went to Mass (DH was home working on the floor.)  All was fine until right after communion, then the soloist started singing "Ave Maria", which was my mom's favorite song.  Ahhh - I would have bawled too.  Sorry for missing your Mama but I am so glad you had a great mama to miss!
> 
> Today has been nice.  DH and the kids called Disney Merchandising and ordered me some of the Mickey Fit Flops from the World of Disney store.   Now I need to look at them!  Never seen them at all!





luvsJack said:


> Good morning ladies!   I weighed in and am + 3, I am not overly thrilled but am ok with it and refuse to let it make me quit.
> So very proud of your mental place! Flick it and forget it!!
> 
> 
> There are tips and tidbits all through the book from different contestants and many of the foods are recipes that the contestants made up. Its nice to see a menu of foods that someone has eaten and lost weight and to see the difference in their health!
> Post some for us if you can!!





o2cre8 said:


> hello everyone,
> I'm -1 from a week ago. I suppose it's better than nothing.  but until I'm -5 i won't feel like I really lost anything.  Anyway, it's a new week so here I go again............. good luck!


Hey stranger!!  Nice to see you here again!!!  Youbare a victor for sticking with the race!!!


tlenzendorf said:


> I hope everyone has a good week.  I plan on doing the food journaling, too... Are we doing it right on here?  I have to go back and read.


I need to send out my idea tonight to you all.  Yes - you can journal anywhere but just post here as well.


ancestry said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> I'm not weighing in this week -


I think you are doing the best thing for you.  Take this time to enjoy the process of getting to Disney!!!  Can't wait to hear all about your adventures when you get back! 


officereg said:


> I am so excited!  I am officially under 200lbs.


You are over the moon I bet!!!!  SOOOOOOOO awesome!!!


Peace Mickey Lovers said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I weighed in this morning and stayed the same. I am ok with that, I feel good and am doing better with the food especially when we go out to parties.
> Mini success is what I call it.
> Lisa


Lot's of little choices will end up creating a big one!!! 


shellabell said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> I am down 2.7 this week
> Hope everyone has a great day!


What a number to post!!!! Yeeeeeah Haaaaa!!!!


Duchie said:


> I'm -1.4 this week, not too shabby.  I'm worried about next week's weight, because we're going to see some friends next weekend and it will be a big challenge for me.
> Make a plan!!!!  You will be great!!!





sydney dog said:


> First Name and Screen name:Tara / Sydney DogWhat your Goal Is for COLOR]
> [/COLOR]
> 
> One of my major problems is that DH is an enabler.  I am very happy that he loves me just the way I am but that also makes it hard for me to stay motivated.
> I also have to get back to Sparkpeople.


You sound like you know where you like to track and have a lot of love!  Let us help you be accountable to yourself!

Please send me a PM if you want me to track your weight with us!  Send me your starting weight and then each week just send me your current weight via pm as well and then, you can count with us towards are big loss numbers!!! 


Mndisneygirl said:


> +/- 0 today.


Good job with a busy weekend and not the best weather!!!


njcarita said:


> we'll  I lost 4 lbs this week.  *So I guess that diet and exercise really do work....*


You are a nut!  I love it!!!


gellybean said:


> I am down -1.8.


Go Gelly!!!  


PixiePlanner said:


> Dawn- I tried to PM you but I got a message saying your mailbox was full or something.


Cleaned it out again!!


2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I'm down this week *3.4lbs * Even with the two days of splurging on some items, keeping everything else under control actually worked!!!  We are planning on hitting the Y this evening (DH even remembered without me having to remind him to take his stuff with him to work).





			
				Cra[COLOR="Blue" said:
			
		

> Great job on both fronts!!!!![/COLOR]bbyYetLovable;36596301] This week, I'm down  7 pounds!
> Congrats to all who have lost this week, and huge  to those who have maintained or gained.  We're here pulling for ya!


Thanks for encouraging us and congrats girl!!!!!


----------



## cheerful chickadee

Dawn I'll be emailing you to be added to the list!

I'm *-1 lb* this week, not surprising as last week I did pretty rough on food. I was hoping to at least break even. My weight loss has been consistently 1 -2 lbs a week. A loss is a loss. I'm now down 34lbs total. All of my clothes are loose and I have nothing to wear at this point BUT I still don't want to go shopping for new clothes lol I had this grand idea to wait until I'm at 50lbs to get a few new clothes but at this rate I'll be wearing nothing but sweatpants (thanks to the drawstring waists) sports bras and big t-shirts.


Sounds like a lot of us had a good weigh in! Congrats everyone, we're doing great!!  

I hope all the mommies had a great Mother's Day, I sure did! My babes gave me tulips in a flowerpot that my 2.5 yr old painted herself! OMG I love it. I did overindulge though, I went to my mom's and the points flew out the window. Ugh, I am so disappointed in myself. I did get on the treadmill last night and do 1 hour of interval training though (ouch).


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

officereg said:


> I am so excited!  I am officially under 200lbs.  That is a whopping 4 for the week!



cool! I love getting "under" certain numbers!! 



sydney dog said:


> First Name and Screen name:Tara / Sydney DogWhat your Goal Is for Fitness:  Lose 50 lbs.  I recently lost 45 lbs. but have remained steady for the past year and need to pick things up again.
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:  Everything!!!  At least that's waht it seems like.  I guess mainly sweets and chips.
> Favorite Good Food for You:  Fruit
> Favorite Form of Exercise:  Lifting weights
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  I want to just be able to make good choices and not have to consider it a diet.
> Family:  DH Shawn, 3 Dogs, 4 Cats



welcome



cheerful chickadee said:


> Dawn I'll be emailing you to be added to the list!
> 
> I'm *-1 lb* this week, not surprising as last week I did pretty rough on food. I was hoping to at least break even. My weight loss has been consistently 1 -2 lbs a week. A loss is a loss. I'm now down 34lbs total. All of my clothes are loose and I have nothing to wear at this point BUT I still don't want to go shopping for new clothes lol I had this grand idea to wait until I'm at 50lbs to get a few new clothes but at this rate I'll be wearing nothing but sweatpants (thanks to the drawstring waists) sports bras and big t-shirts.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a lot of us had a good weigh in! Congrats everyone, we're doing great!!
> 
> I hope all the mommies had a great Mother's Day, I sure did! My babes gave me tulips in a flowerpot that my 2.5 yr old painted herself! OMG I love it. I did overindulge though, I went to my mom's and the points flew out the window. Ugh, I am so disappointed in myself. I did get on the treadmill last night and do 1 hour of interval training though (ouch).



congrats on the loss chikadee

congrats to everyone!! we are sticking with it and it's working


----------



## gellybean

Well I ate more "normal" today than I have in a while (around 2300 cals worth, by my estimate-salads are so hard to track!!) and didn't go to the gym. Boy does the bugg show it too. I guess I can't say anymore that I don't know how I gained all the weight.  Eating normal for me (not overindulging, just not eating smart) and not working out = +500 cals for the day.  A pound of extra weight a week.) So there's my weight gain all my life and that's not counting all the binges and pig outs. Eye opener, for sure. I mean I knew I had to eat more than I was burning to be the size I was but seeing it in plain numbers... well ... it's definitely a smack upside the head.

This will be the first day I haven't had a deficit. The good news is it's a weekly average and I can more than make up for it the rest of the week. DH is off tomorrow. Taking my mom to the airport. She's leaving for DisneyWorld!!   I've never been so happy and so sad at the same time. On one hand I'm so glad she's getting to go have a trip with her best friend and is enjoying herself. On the other hand, I wish I was leaving for Disney!!

Tomorrow, DH and I are gonna go stock up on healthy foods again. I hate buying groceries right before I head out of town so the cupboards always get a little bare before I leave. So when I get home, there's NOTHING  to eat, much less good for you. I'm definitely learning that one of my keys to staying on track is keeping the fridge stocked!!

Hope everyone had a good Monday.


----------



## luvsJack

Checking in before bed!  Had a good day today but am realizing how many processed foods I eat in a day!  

Tomorrow I am going to get my grocery list started to eat as many fresh food meals as possible--and cut out as many frozen foods and quick food items as I can.   Lunch is the hardest because of eating at work and needing something to take with me.  Just gotta get myself organized and my lunch fixed and packed early! 

I will post a few of the tips from Biggest Loser starting tomorrow and some of the recipes too!  

*officereg:*  Congrats on getting below 200!  That is always a great goal to pass!  

Good job to all the losers and maintainers this week!


----------



## Duchie

Tonight I've been feeling stressed.  Nothing major, but lots of little things adding up.  I decided to check this thread before bed and was so happy to see new people (welcome aboard!!!) as well as lots of really great losses this week.  And that has really cheered me up considerably. 

Good night everyone!  Here's to a really great week ahead.


----------



## MulanUSAF

Oops, I forgot to check in yesterday.  I'm +0.3 from last week's weight, so basically no change.  I'm okay with it since I was really sick for most of the week and my routine was totally thrown off track.  I'm feeling much better today and will probably go for a short run later this afternoon.  Congrats to everyone who are sticking to their plan!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

So I lost my two pounds that I gained over the weekend.  I swear it's always lower on Thursday and Tuesday.  I must be eating saltier things on the weekend. I know I ate potato chips at dinner on Sunday.  Grrr.  Kicking my own behind this morning.
I am wearing my shape ups today and will walk around the office inside.  Because it's raining. again.  It's amazing how the weather affects me and my energy levels.  
Ok - have to go do some work.
Have a great healthy day everyone!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Hi you sexy momma's...and dudes if there are lurkers!!!

I did 1:15 of water aerobics today...off to Carsyn's doc appt for knee.  Will post in a bit.

Totino Party Rolls are the devil mama!


----------



## littlepeppers

I'm back & serious this time (I think!) 

Anyone doing P90X?  I have the DVDs, but I lost the thing that says the order to do them in.  Does anyone have the order routine?


----------



## njcarita

we'll friends called me to go out for lunch today.... going out for lunch usto be my favorite " hobby".... but I turned it too a "walking date" instead.....
had a lovely time chatting and enjoying the great outdoors.....

I know food rewards are usually not a good idea... but I promised my self once I reached  my first goal of 15 lbs lost... I'd let myself go out to eat with my friends and have my all time favorite meal....... salmon served over a bed of arugula salad with gorganzola cheese and pecans drizeled with a lovely vinagrette....


----------



## mom2faith

BOY OH BOY!!!  I leave you ladies for 5 days and all HE** breaks loose on this board - just kidding.

I am respecting Dawn's wished to drop the incident, but I can say I was glad I was not here to comment or I would've gotten some DIS Points against me for what I had to say 

Just going to comment on a few things, then I will tell you about our whirlwind trip (including the return trip from HE**!!




tlenzendorf said:


> Have a good trip to Vegas Amy!  Save me some luck for September!



Thanks!  We had a blast, and trust me, I did not steal any of your luck!!  In fact you must have channelled all of mine because we had no luck at all!!


Dizneydawn said:


> I NEED HELP!!!!
> 
> I am doing really good with my exercise.  I actually love working out so once I am committed to that - it is easy to keep up with it.
> 
> Food is my biggest issue.  I need to eat breakfast, eat lunch, eat dinner, have 2 snacks in between and track. Plus watch my water.  I need accountability to someone else.
> 
> Maybe that is weak, maybe that is lame.  The truth though is I need it.  I liked WW for that reason alone.  Weighing in each week made me accountable to someone else.
> 
> So my question is this.
> 
> Is there anyone on here who would like to make a commitment to tracking food and water daily?  I could come up with a tracking sheet that could be simple.
> 
> Let me know.



I am SO IN!!  let me know the details. 


GaRain said:


> Not a good week for me here.  Mom was back in the hospital after having some bad reactions to the meds after her surgery.  And of course all this happened when my dad ran to the office - she 911 was called....ugh!
> I hate it that I work so far from home...
> So, my schedule has been all messed up - no gym time and too many "on the run meals".
> I did have a chance to get on the Wii the other night and the good thing was that I have not gained anything - no loss, but no gain is good.
> 
> Mom is home from the hospital and doing ok now.  I hope I have some time to go to my classes at the gym this weekend - hate being a weekend warrior!
> Must concentrate on that fluid intake!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a wonderful mother's day weekend!


 Take care of yourself!!  We are here for you!!



Dizneydawn said:


> I am going to respond to a few things and then, will simply ask for this to be dropped.  I did not ask for my life, my weight loss journey success and failure to be the topic of debate and or pointed testimony.
> 
> In response to the original post today that was directed towards my lack of success in my weight loss journey I will say this.
> 
> I am well aware I have not lost the weight I have wanted to lose for not only the past few years but since 1998.
> 
> I do not need anyone to point out I have not been successful, whether it be friends, acquaintances, enemies or strangers.
> 
> I put my size 20 jeans on everyday and look at the size 16 ones hanging in the closet that are a short tem goal; I know I can't fit in.  I stare at the pictures of me at 120 pounds holding my now 19 year old son and knowing the majority of his life, I have been overweight.  That he has to look back at pictures of him in elementary school to see a slimmer version of his mother.
> 
> I know my youngest son does not even have that.  He only knows a mother who is fat.
> 
> I have a daughter who is struggling with weight and I know I need to be a positive influence in her life by showing what we can do, not preaching about it.
> 
> So I am sorry if your intention was thought to be positive, but I do not need anyone to point out I have not lost weight since the original thread was started.  I beat myself up daily, I hate myself every time I look in the mirror and I struggle to find one thing positive before I turn away.  Anyone who is heavy knows that life.
> 
> If you attend any WW meetings, Jenny Craig, Nutrisystem etc...or go to any gym, you will find people who have come many times.  Re joined many times.
> 
> Failed, many times.
> 
> People who struggle to figure out why they can not get the piece to click inside that they need in order to make the change from overeating, to eating just enough.
> 
> If weight loss was as easy as educating yourself and making a decision, the show Biggest Loser would not be in business.
> 
> Richard Simons would have quit after his 1st "Sweating to the Oldies."
> 
> I do know what I need to do.  Knowing and doing are 2 different things.
> 
> I am going to keep heading down the road I have started for myself with exercise, determination and dedication.
> 
> Is it the same road I have been on before?
> 
> Darn right it is.
> 
> My hope is that I get farther on the road than the last time.  And if it is not to the end, then I keep starting back at the beginning until I get it.
> 
> I do not owe that to anyone on this thread or any other.
> 
> I owe it to myself and to my family.
> 
> Mostly, myself.
> 
> And if I never succeed, than may I never regret trying.



So, I am not commenting on the "situation" but I did want to comment on this post.  This is a great reminder to all of us!!  WE MAY FAIL!!  But, it is not a failure, it is a lesson.  We are learning as we go!!  Dawn, this post really spoke to me and reminded me that it is not going to happen over night, I am going to have set backs and I HAVE TO celebrate the small wins along the way!!  Thank you for the motivational post!!



officereg said:


> I am so excited!  I am officially under 200lbs.  That is a whopping 4 for the week!  I really worked hard at it and I am absolutely thrilled.  I set a mini goal and reward for myself, 25 more lbs and I am going to spring for a massage.
> 
> I woke with a horrible head cold this morning.  I still made it to the gym and did an hour on the elliptical, but it was brutal, and I thought about excuses as to why I should give up the entire hour.  BUT I FINISHED!



 Congrats!!!



CrabbyYetLovable said:


> Hey all! Crabby Amy here!  I posted my weight loss from the reset, but I'm going to repost it since its a Monday, and the first week that I'm committed to changing my life and eating healthy.  This week, I'm down  7 pounds!  I'm hoping to keep going on the losing train, losing about 1-2 pounds a week.  I've started looking at foods differently, thinking that they might taste good, but it was sooo nice to see the loss on the scale, that eating it just isn't worth it!
> 
> Congrats to all who have lost this week, and huge  to those who have maintained or gained.  We're here pulling for ya!



 YIPPEE!!  Congrats!!!


ANCESTRY - congrats on the 20 lbs!!   Great Job!!  

So, here is my update.  

Vegas was awesome!!  I left snow here, yes, snow!!  So the hot weather was a nice change.  We shopped and shopped and shopped!!  (I did not make it to target  but we hit the outlets!!)

I bought an iPod Touch, so if anyone knows of a good weight loss app let me know 

We saw Cirque De Soliel Believe with Criss Angel.  Here is my mini-review:  If you want to see Cirque, this is not the one to go to.  If you want to see Criss Angel (who is HOT!!! and is now on my Top 5 List) then go!!He is amazing!!  But, there is NO Cirque aspect to this show at all.  And that was very disappointing.

We also saw Tony & Tina's wedding which was great and very funny. DH loved it!!

We did not do so good at the tables, but we had fun and did not lose a lot either

One thing I have to comment on is the changes in the overall aspect of Vegas.  WOW!!  The economic downturn has hit this city hard and it is visible all over.  My thoughts and prayers are with all of you in this time!!  Here in central Canada, while the rest of the world was going downhill, our province was succeeding.  (Now keep in mind the reverse used to be true - the rest of the world was booming while we were on a downhill slide).  We did not feel the impact here, so this was a big eye opener for me!! One thing that stuck out was the amount of Penny Slots!  Years ago you could not find them on the strip and now they are everywhere!! Which is great for me, but it sure shows the change in who Vegas is catering to. 

*Oh, and I am a mom of a 5 year old who lives in a small town, so I feel compelled to ask - WHEN DID SKIRTS GET SO SHORT??  I saw nore butt cheeks then I thought I would ever see!! WOW!!!*

We ate great!!  Which did not fair to well for me as I gained 3 lbs as a result. But, I am not letting it get me down, I just have to work that much harder. 

Oh - we tried deep fried pickles (yeah very healthy - LOL!!) YUMMY!!!  Glad they are not availble here or I would be addicted!!!

So the return flight.  Where to begin!!  We won this trip (well, DH did) on the radio, but it was supposed to be a 17 hour party trip.  We decided to pay for our own flight home and stay the extra days.  So we got a flight for $110.  Great deal right?  Ummm.... not so much. 

We left Vegas at 8:00pm Saturday night. 

We arrived in San Francisco at 10:00pm Saturday night. 

We left San Francisco at 12 midnight. 

We arrived in Chicago at 5:30 am Sunday morning. 

We left Chicago at 10:00 am Sunday morning.

We arrived home at 12 noon. 

Total = 17 hours!!!  

Never again!!  You get what you pay for is all I have to say!!!

Well, that is my mini update.  I have some work to catch up on, so I am off. 

Gellybean - did I miss your update on the Bodybugg?  I do not recall reading about it??

TTYL!!


----------



## gellybean

back littlepeppers!

Duchie- it's great that our little skinny island thread gave you some comfort last night. I feel the exact same way some days!! 



njcarita said:


> we'll friends called me to go out for lunch today.... going out for lunch usto be my favorite " hobby".... but I turned it too a "walking date" instead.....
> had a lovely time chatting and enjoying the great outdoors.....
> 
> I know food rewards are usually not a good idea... but I promised my self once I reached  my first goal of 15 lbs lost... I'd let myself go out to eat with my friends and have my all time favorite meal....... salmon served over a bed of arugula salad with gorganzola cheese and pecans drizeled with a lovely vinagrette....



 for turning your favorite lunch time hobby to a walking date instead of eating out!! That's a fabulous lifestyle change and it sounds like you're enjoying it!

Imo, food rewards are fine if in moderation... I'm not a big fan of NEVER eating something again. All things in moderation right? As long as we are concious of what we're eating and are willing to eat less the next day or exercise more then it'll all even out! 

I wish my all time favorite meal was as healthy as yours. Granted I'm sure it can catch up with you calorie wise, but salmon and argula are uber healthy! Mine is plates o pasta with tons of bread and fried calamari. (to name one) 




We may be planning another trip to Disney in August. Finally talked DH into driving down for a few days on the way to visit his family in Jacksonville.  Any one have any experience in renting points from a DVC member? We're looking at a quick 3 night trip and we'd only need about 40 pts if my calculations are correct. I'm still in the debating my options mode. We'd really like to stay at Boardwalk. Anybody have advice on the Inn v. the Villas at BW? Is it worth the extra money to stay in the Inn, or is it like AKL where the DVC rooms are just a few floors higher?

Took my mom to the airport and she's on her way to WDW for 6 nights at AKL. I'm so happy for her, but man was it a little painful to not get on the plane with her!!  Hello, my name is Aimee and I'm a food and Disney addict. 

I managed to balance my calories consumed and burned to pretty much an even wash yesterday. No deficit but no surplus. And low and behond the scale this morning showed the exact same number as yesterday.  The math is proving to be pretty accurate so far!! 

Heading to get DS7 from school then off to the store to restock with lots of healthy options!! 

Have a wonderful Tuesday! I'll try to check back in tonight.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

So far today is going well. We have a cooking class tonight were we are going to be learning French desserts so I packed a healthy lunch (salad with strawberries and hard boiled egg white) and hamburger patty (no bun). Hopefully this afternoon will go by quickly and I won't get the bored munchies.

I tried to figure out an easy way to post my food journal from sparkpeople, but wasn't very successful.  Any suggestions?


----------



## gellybean

mom2faith said:


> BOY OH BOY!!!  I leave you ladies for 5 days and all HE** breaks loose on this board - just kidding.
> 
> I am respecting Dawn's wished to drop the incident, but I can say I was glad I was not here to comment or I would've gotten some DIS Points against me for what I had to say
> 
> Just going to comment on a few things, then I will tell you about our whirlwind trip (including the return trip from HE**!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  We had a blast, and trust me, I did not steal any of your luck!!  In fact you must have channelled all of mine because we had no luck at all!!
> 
> 
> I am SO IN!!  let me know the details.
> 
> Take care of yourself!!  We are here for you!!
> 
> 
> 
> So, I am not commenting on the "situation" but I did want to comment on this post.  This is a great reminder to all of us!!  WE MAY FAIL!!  But, it is not a failure, it is a lesson.  We are learning as we go!!  Dawn, this post really spoke to me and reminded me that it is not going to happen over night, I am going to have set backs and I HAVE TO celebrate the small wins along the way!!  Thank you for the motivational post!!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> 
> YIPPEE!!  Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> ANCESTRY - congrats on the 20 lbs!!   Great Job!!
> 
> So, here is my update.
> 
> Vegas was awesome!!  I left snow here, yes, snow!!  So the hot weather was a nice change.  We shopped and shopped and shopped!!  (I did not make it to target  but we hit the outlets!!)
> 
> I bought an iPod Touch, so if anyone knows of a good weight loss app let me know
> 
> We saw Cirque De Soliel Believe with Criss Angel.  Here is my mini-review:  If you want to see Cirque, this is not the one to go to.  If you want to see Criss Angel (who is HOT!!! and is now on my Top 5 List) then go!!He is amazing!!  But, there is NO Cirque aspect to this show at all.  And that was very disappointing.
> 
> We also saw Tony & Tina's wedding which was great and very funny. DH loved it!!
> 
> We did not do so good at the tables, but we had fun and did not lose a lot either
> 
> One thing I have to comment on is the changes in the overall aspect of Vegas.  WOW!!  The economic downturn has hit this city hard and it is visible all over.  My thoughts and prayers are with all of you in this time!!  Here in central Canada, while the rest of the world was going downhill, our province was succeeding.  (Now keep in mind the reverse used to be true - the rest of the world was booming while we were on a downhill slide).  We did not feel the impact here, so this was a big eye opener for me!! One thing that stuck out was the amount of Penny Slots!  Years ago you could not find them on the strip and now they are everywhere!! Which is great for me, but it sure shows the change in who Vegas is catering to.
> 
> *Oh, and I am a mom of a 5 year old who lives in a small town, so I feel compelled to ask - WHEN DID SKIRTS GET SO SHORT??  I saw nore butt cheeks then I thought I would ever see!! WOW!!!*
> 
> We ate great!!  Which did not fair to well for me as I gained 3 lbs as a result. But, I am not letting it get me down, I just have to work that much harder.
> 
> Oh - we tried deep fried pickles (yeah very healthy - LOL!!) YUMMY!!!  Glad they are not availble here or I would be addicted!!!
> 
> So the return flight.  Where to begin!!  We won this trip (well, DH did) on the radio, but it was supposed to be a 17 hour party trip.  We decided to pay for our own flight home and stay the extra days.  So we got a flight for $110.  Great deal right?  Ummm.... not so much.
> 
> We left Vegas at 8:00pm Saturday night.
> 
> We arrived in San Francisco at 10:00pm Saturday night.
> 
> We left San Francisco at 12 midnight.
> 
> We arrived in Chicago at 5:30 am Sunday morning.
> 
> We left Chicago at 10:00 am Sunday morning.
> 
> We arrived home at 12 noon.
> 
> Total = 17 hours!!!
> 
> Never again!!  You get what you pay for is all I have to say!!!
> 
> Well, that is my mini update.  I have some work to catch up on, so I am off.
> 
> Gellybean - did I miss your update on the Bodybugg?  I do not recall reading about it??
> 
> TTYL!!



I must have been posting right as you were!! Glad you're back!!! You are never allowed to leave again!!! See what happens when you leave?! 



Bugg is great. I showed a deficit of an average of 1000 cals a day last week, aiming for a total of 7000 cals/week, and the scale showed -1.8 lbs. And considering I only got 6 days in last week on the bugg, it's dead on! I freakin LOVE it!  Yesterday I ate too much (600 cals over my allowance) and burned pretty much exactly what I ate and voila I didn't gain or lose for the day. So so far, it's been amazingly accurate. Can't say enough about it. And I have unlimited email access to my body bugg coach without paying for extra sessions. If I want to call her, I have to pay.  I can email tyvm. I'll have to start paying 10 dollars a month for the software (which you need to track cals and download your burn) after 6 mths but it's well worth it.

I don't have the digital display watch so I just download to my laptop once or twice a day. So far it's working. I can see if I get more into exercising where I might want to see what I'm burning as I burn it but for now I'm happy checking it a few times a day. 

If ya have any questions, don't hesitate to ask!!

So glad you're back and that you had a great time it sounds like. That flight home sounds YUCKY! I had a flight get put into a holding pattern because of weather one time. We had to land unscheduled at a different airport to fuel up then take off again. By the time I landed in Dallas, missed my connection. 12 hours later I was finally home. And I had been visiting my then boyfriend and was on my way home from our visit, so I was already bummed about that. I remember sitting on the floor of the Dallas airport on a payphone BAWLIN' my eyes out. 

 It's funny now but I was MISERABLE that day. 


So long story... um long?? I feel ya!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

gellybean said:


> Any one have any experience in renting points from a DVC member? We're looking at a quick 3 night trip and we'd only need about 40 pts if my calculations are correct. I'm still in the debating my options mode. We'd really like to stay at Boardwalk. Anybody have advice on the Inn v. the Villas at BW? Is it worth the extra money to stay in the Inn, or is it like AKL where the DVC rooms are just a few floors higher?



We were typing at the same time!  Congrats on talking your hubby into a quick trip!

We have rented out some of our points on the boards. It was really easy. We posted the number of points that we had available and the expiration date and got a couple of responses pretty quickly. We then asked for a small deposit to make the reservation. As soon as we had booked their requested dates, we forwarded them the reservation confirmation and they sent a check for the remaining balance.

We've also stayed at BWV once. The rooms are nice but MAN the walk from the elevator to your room can be a long one. I haven't stayed at the Inn so I'm not sure how different the rooms are or if they are worth the extra money.  We're staying at BCV on this next trip so we can be closer to Epcot (and get to use Storm-along Bay).


----------



## tlenzendorf

Hi Ladies! 

Sorry I've been MIA action again.  I hope everyone is doing well.  I've noticed that I definitely don't eat as well when I don't have to post to you all and pay attention to what I've been eating.  So I'll start again, right now... Here is my food intake so far today:

Breakfast: 2 packets Quaker Maple and Brown Sugar Instant Oatmeal

Snack: 1 banana

Lunch: Small bowl of spaghetti, 1 Activia yogurt and 1 Sugar Free Pudding

I hate hate hate telling you guys what I eat when I eat bad, it definitely helps me to have to be accountable to somebody.


----------



## tlenzendorf

Amy, I'm sorry you didn't win big in Vegas.  I'm glad you got your iPod Touch, though!  I use 2 different free apps for my iPhone, I use RunKeeper which is a free program that tracks your activities and then I also have Couch to 5K which is a running program that gets you off the couch and running a 5k in 9 weeks.

A 17 hour return time??   The older I get the less tolerance I have for that kind of travel.  My old(31 year) body with its softball injuries does not let me do that anymore.  I would pay for that for a couple weeks!


----------



## PixiePlanner

What a morning. 

About 4wks ago, DD woke up in the night with severe pain in her side. Two Doc appts, 2 days of school missed and a CaT scan later, I was told by the oncall doc that she had a bladder infection. 3 wks ago, I get a call from the Doc stating they want to retest after the meds and have her see a specialist.

So this morning, off we go to the specialist, which I really couldn't understand for a bladder infection. Then I found out the oncall doc didn't tell me everything! DD did not only have a bladder infection, she had a kidney infection(thus the pain & vomiting) and they are concerned that her ureter was severely inflamed and that there might be stuff backing up into the kidney. She now has to undergo another test that she has to be awake for and will be completely unpleasant. I asked if we could please wait 3 weeks for school to be out and they agreed.

On the up side from this... The doc spoke to me about DD's diet. She was impressed with what DD eats and even more impressed with what she doesn't eat. She does want me to limit her milk intake for now (She drinks about 16oz total daily). She would rather she drink water or even juice. DD is ok with that. 

Anyway, I just needed to vent. I have felt crummy ever since I left the doctor's office and am wondering if I am having sympathy pains for DD & the upcoming test.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

PixiePlanner said:


> What a morning.
> 
> About 4wks ago, DD woke up in the night with severe pain in her side. Two Doc appts, 2 days of school missed and a CaT scan later, I was told by the oncall doc that she had a bladder infection. 3 wks ago, I get a call from the Doc stating they want to retest after the meds and have her see a specialist.
> 
> So this morning, off we go to the specialist, which I really couldn't understand for a bladder infection. Then I found out the oncall doc didn't tell me everything! DD did not only have a bladder infection, she had a kidney infection(thus the pain & vomiting) and they are concerned that her urethra was severely inflamed and that there might be stuff backing up into the kidney. She now has to undergo another test that she has to be awake for and will be completely unpleasant. I asked if we could please wait 3 weeks for school to be out and they agreed.
> 
> On the up side from this... The doc spoke to me about DD's diet. She was impressed with what DD eats and even more impressed with what she doesn't eat. She does want me to limit her milk intake for now (She drinks about 16oz total daily). She would rather she drink water or even juice. DD is ok with that.
> 
> Anyway, I just needed to vent. I have felt crummy ever since I left the doctor's office and am wondering if I am having sympathy pains for DD & the upcoming test.


 
Oh, that's too bad for your DD!!  That would make me feel crummy too. I'm glad you got some positive words on what she is eating though!  Take it as a pat on the back!  I hope all goes well for her test.


----------



## Dizneydawn

*Dis Name		Name	Total Loss	*
Dizneydawn		Dawn	-1.6	
Grumpyyoungguy		Dan	-1	
Stitchfan23		Heather	?	
Stacybaeasm		Stacy	-13.3	
MulanUSAF		Leen	-12.6	
gellybean		Aimee	-6.4	
Leash		Alicia	-4	
MNdisneygirl		Sheree	-5.5	
luvsJack		Sharon	-8	
PixiePlanner		Jessica	-6	
Shellabell		Michelle	-7.7	
ski_mom		Becky	-6.5	
eliz 991		Elizabeth	?	
ancestry		Allison	x	
Hanutedmansionmommna		Michele	-4	
Duchie		Barb	-19.7	
Anna114		Anna	?	
adnilele		Danielle	?	
Mom2Faith		Amy	-2	
tlenzendorf		Tricia	-1.5	
CrabbyyetLovable		Amy	-7	
albertamommyof4		Tammy	-5.5	
peacemickeylovers		Lisa	-6	
njtinkmom		Gina	-6	
LittlePeppers		Jennifer	starting	
2_Eagle_Mom		Jane	-2.2	
njcarita		Cary	-4	
zoegirl		Bree	-0.5	
officereg		Sara	-8	

139 Total Loss

We are doing so great guys!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Instead of remembering who needs what new pics for their signature, I am going to just post here the pics each Tuesday.

That way people who need to pick them up, can copy the link straight from here simply by "quoting" the thread and instead of replying - simply open it up and copy the pic link needed, then paste it in your signature.

I hope that makes sense!  After you copy and paste the picture(s) you need, please remember to write you are 5, 10, 15 etc...pounds closer to Skinny Island with the picture(s).  I have gotten a ton of positive p.m.'s from people who see us   through those pics and think it is great!!! 


The new one: 20 pounds is a huge deal.  You do not get there by accident.  You are purposeful and mindful when you hit the big 20.  Thus a rowboat.

Because once we are on skinny island - we will want a boat to flaunt the fact that we made it, can leave and make it back in the same day.  That Skinny Island does not represent deprivation from sweets and treats, but moderation and dipping our oars in the water of food is okay as long as the destination at the end of the day is always dry land.  We will no longer be drifting into the abyss of fat and food for comfort.

20 pound picture:






15 pound picture:






10 pound picture:







5 Pound Picture:


----------



## Duchie

gellybean said:


> back littlepeppers!
> 
> Duchie- it's great that our little skinny island thread gave you some comfort last night. I feel the exact same way some days!!
> 
> 
> 
> for turning your favorite lunch time hobby to a walking date instead of eating out!! That's a fabulous lifestyle change and it sounds like you're enjoying it!
> 
> Imo, food rewards are fine if in moderation... I'm not a big fan of NEVER eating something again. All things in moderation right? As long as we are concious of what we're eating and are willing to eat less the next day or exercise more then it'll all even out!
> 
> I wish my all time favorite meal was as healthy as yours. Granted I'm sure it can catch up with you calorie wise, but salmon and argula are uber healthy! Mine is plates o pasta with tons of bread and fried calamari. (to name one)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may be planning another trip to Disney in August. Finally talked DH into driving down for a few days on the way to visit his family in Jacksonville.  Any one have any experience in renting points from a DVC member? We're looking at a quick 3 night trip and we'd only need about 40 pts if my calculations are correct. I'm still in the debating my options mode. We'd really like to stay at Boardwalk. Anybody have advice on the Inn v. the Villas at BW? Is it worth the extra money to stay in the Inn, or is it like AKL where the DVC rooms are just a few floors higher?
> 
> Took my mom to the airport and she's on her way to WDW for 6 nights at AKL. I'm so happy for her, but man was it a little painful to not get on the plane with her!!  Hello, my name is Aimee and I'm a food and Disney addict.
> 
> I managed to balance my calories consumed and burned to pretty much an even wash yesterday. No deficit but no surplus. And low and behond the scale this morning showed the exact same number as yesterday.  The math is proving to be pretty accurate so far!!
> 
> Heading to get DS7 from school then off to the store to restock with lots of healthy options!!
> 
> Have a wonderful Tuesday! I'll try to check back in tonight.



Hey Gelly!  We're DVC members and we rent out our points.  We've got 40 to spare, too.  I'll send ya a PM!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

gellybean said:


> We may be planning another trip to Disney in August. Finally talked DH into driving down for a few days on the way to visit his family in Jacksonville.  Any one have any experience in renting points from a DVC member? We're looking at a quick 3 night trip and we'd only need about 40 pts if my calculations are correct. I'm still in the debating my options mode. We'd really like to stay at Boardwalk. Anybody have advice on the Inn v. the Villas at BW? Is it worth the extra money to stay in the Inn, or is it like AKL where the DVC rooms are just a few floors higher?



I rent DVC points everytime I go down.  It's great!  I find that it is cheaper for me than even staying at a moderate.  The first time I wanted to do it, I went to the DVC rent thread right here and hooked up with a fabulous person.  I now rent from him everytime.  Try it!  Just be sure you read the sticky at the top of the thread that tells you all the rules and you'll be fine.  Let me know if you have questions.


So - I did it!!!  Today was the first day of rehearsal and usually, once I am in rehearsals, my excercise goes out the window.  A "normal" day for me is 8:30am until 9pm or later by the time I finish paperwork and everything. (Which, by the way, I should be doing now but I came here first.)  Anyway, I made a promise to myself that I was going to take work out clothes with me and walk for a half hour on my lunch every day of rehearsals.  Day one is a success!!!  I even managed to knock my knee out of place during the first part of rehearsal and STILL WALKED AT LUNCH!!!  I know, it's just one day but it's more than I have done before.  Here's hoping I stick to it!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Yay on the walk Stacy! 

Question for you DVC peeps... cause I hate asking on the boards and getting answers to questions different than what I'm asking and I just need somebody to simply explain it 

We have 5 people in our family, according to Disney 4 adults and 1 child for our next trip.  We are looking into 2 moderate rooms and hopefully free dining will be offered since it has been the times before that we are planning on going.  Does anyone have ANY idea at all if it would be cheaper for us to get a 2 bedroom sort of place renting DVC points with tickets and dining or to get 2 moderate rooms with free dining and tickets?  Sorry its so long winded, I've crammed the numbers a million times and it never works out!

Also, is anybody on Facebook?


----------



## njcarita

hope everyone is having a lovely morning.....

Just wanted to share about dinner last night.... and how glad I m that my family has embraced our new way of eating..... I have 3 kids ...8,12,14.... and a husband who loves meat..... we'll about 2 weeks ago I decided as the executive chef of our household that we were going toward a more natural way of eating and eating more vegetarian meals.... not for any moral oppostion to eating meat... just as a way of eating healthier....

we'll last night ..... i tried serving my family something totally foreign to them..... couscous......  so I served them lentils served over couscous ... orange slices and bananna as sides and a slice of homemade oatmeal honey bread I had made in the crockpot.....    they loved it  go figure.......


----------



## njcarita

Dizneydawn said:


> *Dis Name		Name	Total Loss	*
> Dizneydawn		Dawn	-1.6
> Grumpyyoungguy		Dan	-1
> Stitchfan23		Heather	?
> Stacybaeasm		Stacy	-13.3
> MulanUSAF		Leen	-12.6
> gellybean		Aimee	-6.4
> Leash		Alicia	-4
> MNdisneygirl		Sheree	-5.5
> luvsJack		Sharon	-8
> PixiePlanner		Jessica	-6
> Shellabell		Michelle	-7.7
> ski_mom		Becky	-6.5
> eliz 991		Elizabeth	?
> ancestry		Allison	x
> Hanutedmansionmommna		Michele	-4
> Duchie		Barb	-19.7
> Anna114		Anna	?
> adnilele		Danielle	?
> Mom2Faith		Amy	-2
> tlenzendorf		Tricia	-1.5
> CrabbyyetLovable		Amy	-7
> albertamommyof4		Tammy	?
> peacemickeylovers		Lisa	-6
> njtinkmom		Gina	-6
> LittlePeppers		Jennifer	starting
> 2_Eagle_Mom		Jane	-2.2
> njcarita		Cary	?
> zoegirl		Bree	-0.5
> officereg		Sara	-8
> 
> 129.5 Total Loss
> 
> We are doing so great guys!!




I just resent u my starting weight....... thanks


*CONGRATS TO ALL THE LOSERS........
 and he's hoping everyone has a great week next weigh in*


----------



## tlenzendorf

Ok, here is yesterday's updated food list.  I really hate reporting it, so that should help me change my ways a little bit at least..

Breakfast: 2 packets Quaker Maple and Brown Sugar Instant Oatmeal

Snack: 1 banana

Lunch: Small bowl of spaghetti, 1 Activia yogurt and 1 Sugar Free Pudding

Snack: 1 bag Tater Skins Chips(snack size)

Dinner: 2 Egg Omelette with ham and cheddar cheese, 2 pieces of white toast(out of wheat bread), hash browns and 3 pieces of bacon

I did manage to stay away from the freezer where the Edy's half the fat Chocolate Brownie Ice Cream was calling my name.  

I really wish the weather would turn around so I could exercise outside more.  We've had lots and lots of rain.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

tlenzendorf said:


> Ok, here is yesterday's updated food list. I really hate reporting it, so that should help me change my ways a little bit at least..
> 
> Breakfast: 2 packets Quaker Maple and Brown Sugar Instant Oatmeal
> 
> Snack: 1 banana
> 
> Lunch: Small bowl of spaghetti, 1 Activia yogurt and 1 Sugar Free Pudding
> 
> Snack: 1 bag Tater Skins Chips(snack size)
> 
> Dinner: 2 Egg Omelette with ham and cheddar cheese, 2 pieces of *white toast(out of wheat bread*), hash browns and 3 pieces of bacon
> 
> I did manage to stay away from the freezer where the Edy's half the fat Chocolate Brownie Ice Cream was calling my name.
> 
> I really wish the weather would turn around so I could exercise outside more. We've had lots and lots of rain.


 
I read this wrong and took it to mean you made white toast out of wheat bread!! I thought, wow, how did she do that????   Is there a smilie for smacking oneself in the head?  
I must get to the grocery store. (probably won't until Friday!)  I am pretty much out of fruits and veggies except carrots and apples.  Guess what I'm eating today??? Carrots and apples!!! 

I agree about the weather, we're not that far from you and I just heard it will continue today with the rain.  Yuck.  I much prefer exercise that can be done outdoors!  I might have to break down tonight and do a video workout.


----------



## Dizneydawn

njcarita said:


> we'll friends called me to go out for lunch today.... going out for lunch usto be my favorite " hobby".... but I turned it too a "walking date" instead.....


That sounds awesome!! 


mom2faith said:


> Dawn, this post really spoke to me and reminded me that it is not going to happen over night, I am going to have set backs and I HAVE TO celebrate the small wins along the way!!  Thank you for the motivational post!!
> 
> It was hard to write but it was totally true and I am glad you understood the sentiment behind it.
> 
> 
> One thing I have to comment on is the changes in the overall aspect of Vegas.  WOW!!  The economic downturn has hit this city hard and it is visible all over.  That is sad to hear.
> 
> So the return flight.  Where to begin!!  We won this trip (well, DH did) on the radio, but it was supposed to be a 17 hour party trip.  We decided to pay for our own flight home and stay the extra days.  So we got a flight for $110.  Great deal right?  Ummm.... not so much.
> I have done the "deals" in the past and then realized how depressing a deal can be!!
> 
> Gellybean - did I miss your update on the Bodybugg?  I do not recall reading about it??
> I did some reasearch and the BodyBugg from what I  have read is not okay for the water.  Since I am doing mostly water workouts, I will be buying a Polar watch.  Does the same thing (from my reading) but is water friendly.






gellybean said:


> Imo, food rewards are fine if in moderation... I'm not a big fan of NEVER eating something again.
> I agree.
> 
> We'd really like to stay at Boardwalk. Anybody have advice on the Inn v. the Villas at BW? Is it worth the extra money to stay in the Inn, or is it like AKL where the DVC rooms are just a few floors higher?
> Separate side actually.  In the lobby you hang a right facing the lagoon to head to the Inn and left to go to the DVC side.  I have stayed at both - just depends on what you like your room to be like.  I think the Inn is a bit more like a reg hotel room feel.  I stayed the Inn side in 2007 and they may have revamped it.





2_Eagle_Mom said:


> So far today is going well. We have a cooking class tonight were we are going to be learning French desserts.
> 
> Tell me all about it please. I so want to take a class with Dan.
> 
> I tried to figure out an easy way to post my food journal from sparkpeople, but wasn't very successful.  Any suggestions?


I have to copy and paste it and then re-vamp it once pasted since it shoves everything together.  I will do it later on today and recall how I did it and give you instructions.



tlenzendorf said:


> I hate hate hate telling you guys what I eat when I eat bad, it definitely helps me to have to be accountable to somebody.


Amen!!


Stacybaeasm said:


> So - I did it!!!  Today was the first day of rehearsal and usually, once I am in rehearsals, my excercise goes out the window.


Yeah for you Stacy!!!  I know what a big deal that was!!! 


tlenzendorf said:


> Question for you DVC peeps... cause I hate asking on the boards and getting answers to questions different than what I'm asking and I just need somebody to simply explain it


Hi - it depends on a ton.  What resort you stay in for one.  But I do not believe you can get the free dining with using DVC points.  I am calling DVC in a minute and I will double check but it has ever been allowed in my memory.  This is why sometimes we rent our points and stay at a regular resort.


njcarita said:


> we'll last night ..... i tried serving my family something totally foreign to them..... couscous......  so I served them lentils served over couscous ... orange slices and bananna as sides and a slice of homemade oatmeal honey bread I had made in the crockpot.....    they loved it  go figure.......


SOOOO GREAT!!!  If they are hungry enough, they will eat!!!  I bet you felt awesome!


njcarita said:


> I just resent u my starting weight....... thanks
> 
> I updated the post!!!  -4 all together!!! Go girl!!!





I went to the Y this morning - and wore just a new suit I got - no shorts or skirt with it.

For me - I felt neked.

But for working out - they just get in the way, give you a rash and do I really give a rip if my legs are fat?  No.  I want to get my happy @rse in shape more than I care what people might think and I worked out harder than ever.  No more fighting with a skirt in my face as I am doing squats in the water and no chaffing as we run out of the water and back in.

If I felt self conscious I just closed my eyes and thought of a person I want to punch in the throat , (sorry - did I ever mention I can have a violent streak? ) and worked through my issue and said in my head over and over....YOU ARE GOING TO ACCOMPLISH THIS.

I am proud of me!!!!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Mndisneygirl said:


> I read this wrong and took it to mean you made white toast out of wheat bread!! I thought, wow, how did she do that????   Is there a smilie for smacking oneself in the head?
> I must get to the grocery store. (probably won't until Friday!)  I am pretty much out of fruits and veggies except carrots and apples.  Guess what I'm eating today??? Carrots and apples!!!
> 
> I agree about the weather, we're not that far from you and I just heard it will continue today with the rain.  Yuck.  I much prefer exercise that can be done outdoors!  I might have to break down tonight and do a video workout.



Thats pretty funny!  I wish they could make a white bread that was more healthy, I prefer it, but I can tolerate the wheat.  Just something I have to grow to like I guess.

We have rain today and tomorrow, we're already behind in 2/4 softball leagues, might as well be behind in 3/4, 2 games behind for Mariah's league now...  Is this really May?  LOL

Way to go with getting to the water aerobics again, Dawn!  You go girl!


----------



## mom2faith

Hi All!!

Stacey - great job on the walk 

Dawn - I often want to Punch People in the Throat - so we have that in common!!

Forgot to welcome all the newbies yesterday!!  Looking forward to meeting you. 

I had an OK day yesterday, not enough water that is for sure and i got a headach later in the evening which I am sure accounts for it (or it could have been that as a Town Council member we were doing budget last night, that also was reason for a headache)

But, my good news of the day is I am back to my pre-Vegas weight!! So, I am down 5 lbs overall!!  YEAH!!!  Now for a loss this week, that is the goal.  Even if it is just a little loss, anything, something.....

Busy day today again, and I know eating a good dinner is not going to happen (DH and I are Secret Shoppers part time.  it is our vacation money ) Tonight I will be "shopping" most of the evening which means grabbing something quick on the go.  I am hoping Subway calls my name and I end up there and not a drive thru!! 

Talk to all of you soon!

Amy


----------



## Dizneydawn

Here is my master plan for tracking.

*First* - I know perfection is not achievable so I think the goal should be 5 days a week.  It does not matter to me if you are over, under or right on your particular target.  The success is that you were mindful of what you ate for the day. * All of it. * Those 2 Reeces Peanut Butter mini's you ate while at your desk count.  It is amazing when you journal how much you curb those quick bites and handfuls and spoonfuls.  

For me, sampling while I cook is hard.  One time I measured in a bowl what I sampled (like if I took a spoonful of Chili - I put one in a bowl) and I was easily eating an extra cup of food a day I was not writing down.

*Second* - People can write out their food however they want to or use any site on the web but must post it, by the next morning.  Some may choose to do each meal and post or just do one big one at the end of the day.  Some may choose to do food not calories, fat, carbs etc.  It is up to you to find what make it work and successful.

Just make sure you post all your food for that day and then, write in big words at the bottom of the post *"Wed. May 12th DONE!" *so when I scan through, I can pick up easily that you did do that particular day.

People seem to like the picture tickers on their siggies so I thought I could have one for food tracking.  Once you accomplish one week (at least 5 days) of tracking, you will get a pic to put in your siggie and then in the following weeks, you can add a "x2" or "x8" by it for weeks you track.

Let me know what people think?

I would like to start this tom. so it breaks up for me the days the  weight chart needs to be assessed as well.  No need to P.M. me on this one - just write here a response of *"I am IN"* so I know who wants to try this.  Then, next Thursday, I will just be able to say, who earned it and not via a pm from me.

We all have vacations, days we don't track, weeks we might be in the dumps etc.  This is not about who eats what.  It is about getting honest and real with yourself of your choices and trying to improve your own health.  *This is for you!!!!*

My thought is to give it a month - and then re-evaluate what we like, what we don't etc. 

What is everyone's thoughts?


----------



## tlenzendorf

mom2faith said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> 
> But, my good news of the day is I am back to my pre-Vegas weight!! So, I am down 5 lbs overall!!  YEAH!!!  Now for a loss this week, that is the goal.  Even if it is just a little loss, anything, something.....
> 
> Busy day today again, and I know eating a good dinner is not going to happen (DH and I are Secret Shoppers part time.  it is our vacation money ) Tonight I will be "shopping" most of the evening which means grabbing something quick on the go.  I am hoping Subway calls my name and I end up there and not a drive thru!!
> 
> Talk to all of you soon!
> 
> Amy




I have wanted to be a secret shopper, how did you get into that??  Way to go on being back to pre-Vegas weight!!

For the food journaling... I am IN


----------



## gellybean

I AM IN

Stacey- WAY to go on getting through rehearsal day 1!!!!!

Amy- WOO HOO that you already lost that Vegas Baby YEAH weight.

Thank you all for the DVC help.

Thanks Duchie!!! I'm so excited to hear what you find out today. 

I went over on my cals both days the last two days. The first one I burned off what I ate exactly, the second one I burned a lot more than my target burn so technically I should be fine. I was still at a deficit of 1000 cals. BUT I struggle mentally with that "there's no way I can eat that many cals and still lose weight" which angries me that I struggle with it because dang it that's the whole point of the bug. If you burn 5000 cals you can eat 5000 to maintain or eat 4000 to lose 2 lbs a week. (for example, no way I'm gonna burn 5000 cals in a day in the forseeable future)

So I'm getting my head around it. I still feel guilty if I eat more than my goal of 1700 cals a day.  Even though I know it's ok if my burn is higher. I hit like 3300 cals burned yesterday and my goal is 2700. So that was good. It's really gratifying to come home from a work out, download the data and see what you did. 

Dawn- you're totally right about the water proofing thing. Bugg is not allowed in water so for you and your preferred type of exercise, I'm super glad you found something!!! I love numbers anyway (former accountant ...kinda) and having it lined up in black and white numbers is really helping me. Having the bugg on my arm every waking minute makes me really evaluate if a bite of food is worth it. It's also making me realize how much I sat on my @$$. I do more laundry now and putter around the house more because I don't want to see 2 hours of time at a sedentary rate b/c I never got off the couch!

So far today I've had a mini sausage biscuit, and a tortilla with 1 thin slice of Muenster cheese. I'll play with my bugg software to see how I can copy and paste my daily nutrition in. 

Have a great day everyone!!!! 



ETA: Lunch! Since I'm still the last post I'm just gonna edit my lunch in, instead of posting again. Don't wanna be a thread hog. LOL

For lunch I had 
2 ozs of baguette 
2 ozs of turkey
1/2 slice of munester cheese
2 pieces iceberg lettuce
broccoli, cauliflower raw 
1 serving (15 chips) Sun Chips
3 TBSP Ranch Dressing
1 60 cal Jello Chocolate Mousse


I'm sitting at 1053 cals for the day and have a dinner planned of grilled chicken and grilled veggies. So I'm hoping I'll be under 1700 cals for the day. Heading to the gym in a few hours.


----------



## officereg

Dawn,
That is a great mental place to be!  Sitting here reading your post it is easy for me to say that the people at the gym do not care if you have your thighs covered or not.  They are more concerned with their own workout then what you are doing.  See, I can say that to you and I can say that to myself, but when I am at the gym I am always worried that everyone is staring at me.  I sweat like a beast; you might as well just dip me in the pool.  I am always thinking that everyone is looking at my sweaty goodness or my thunder thighs bruising each other as I run on the Elliptical  (boy do I get that thing going)   I have to get to that mental place myself, you know the place I tried to help other people get to but seems just out of reach for me.

As far as telling yourself you can accomplish your workout, I can relate there too!  I have to channel my inner Jillian  (Biggest Loser) It bites at the time but when I am all done and hop off the elliptical I feel like I can accomplish just about anything.


----------



## mom2faith

tlenzendorf said:


> I have wanted to be a secret shopper, how did you get into that??  Way to go on being back to pre-Vegas weight!!
> 
> For the food journaling... I am IN



Honestly go to Volition.com that is my best advice.  You will get tons of information and feedback in the forums.  You will not get rich, but DH and I each earn about $250 per month for our vacation fund, sometimes more (never less - I crack the whip so we have at least $500 per month between the two ofus).  Some jobs are not worth it (some fast food one - especially if you are watching the calories) and some pay really good.  I did a bank shop at lunch today for $25 and it took me 15 minutes.  I can suggest sites, but to be honest, most of the companies I work for are the Canadian ones and it will not help you, so like I said, go to Volition. 

PM (or email me) if you have any other questions. 

We are going to Hawaii with 100% Secret Shopping money - absolutely NO Paycheque money is being used.  It is a lot of work somedays, but we try to do our shops early in the month and get them over with.  Later in the month we can often grab last minute ones with bonuses if we want to. 

Dawn: I AM IN!!

Rather than write down what I eat onthe the thread, I am going to write down my calories every day.  My goal is 1500 to 1700 per day (unless I excersize which is not happening so far - LOL!!)


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

I am IN!


omg  - I had the FREakiesT dream last nite. I had to have a heart/lung/trachea transplant because I was soooo unhealthy. The surgeon got in to operate and decided I just needed a transplant on everything. The surgeon asked DH if he thought I could lose weight and exercise or if they should just go ahead with the operation. DH said they'd better just do the operation!

Needless to say, I didn't eat overeat at all today. I'm still shaken.

I can do it! I can lose weight and exercize! I will be healthy!!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

I want to be in for the challenge but I have to be honest with myself.  The odds of me having time to record my food each day during rehearsals is slim to none.  Can I join in 3 weeks when I have this beast of a show up and running?  Once I am in performance, I will have slightly more free time.

I only sort of made my walking goal today.  I did go out, but I only got 10 minutes in.  My knee is still killling me AND it was nasty out so I only got 1 loop of the lake.  So - not great but at least I got out and moved a bit, which is more than I have done before.  I'll take any small victory at this point.


----------



## tlenzendorf

Here is today:

Breakfast: 2 packets Blueberry Instant Oatmeal

Lunch: Salad, Diet Coke, Breadsticks with cheese sauce and marinera

Dinner: Parmesan Crusted Chicken with Buttered Noodles, Green Beans and a piece of corn bread

Today is the first day in a long time that I haven't had any snacks!  And I managed to keep out the freezer again!

Wednesday May 12 Done


----------



## gellybean

I'm an idiot and can't count how many posts I'm posting. *sigh* See below.


----------



## gellybean

For dinner 

I had 4 ozs grilled chicken
1/2 cups mushrooms with 1 tsp olive oil, sauteed
1 fresh ear grilled corn
5 sprays I Can't Believe It's Not Butter spray
1 -2 oz piece of garlic bread using 1 tbsp light canola oil butter

Total Cals for the day 1438
Total Burn for the day( if I sit on my butt from now until bed, which I fully intend to do) should be 2671

 Made up for yesterday not being 1000 cal deficit. 

I'm foregoing my 200 cal dessert of ice cream cone with 1/2 cups of ice cream tonight. It'll still be in the freezer tomorrow. HUGE victory for me, to leave it in the fridge for tonight. 200 cals is a drop in the bucket, but I'm resisting so my deficit will be on target. 

Night everyone! Gonna watch an episode of Lost season 5, so we'll be finished hopefully around the time Season 6 comes out on DVD.

Wednesday May 12 DONE


----------



## lizzyb5280

Hello everyone!  First off, I'd like to thank Dawn for inviting me to join your group.  I only started following the WISH board a couple weeks ago, and was a bit unsure of just diving in.  But Dawn saw my post looking for some encouragement, so here I am!

First Name and Screen name: lizzyb5280 - Elizabeth
What your Goal Is for Fitness: Long term goal is 150 pounds, or 70 pounds lost.  Short term goal is to get under 200 pounds, which is 20 pounds away!
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:  Salty snacks - Cheez Its, Wheat Thins, etc.  And I'm a total diet soda junkie!
Favorite Good Food for You:  Grapes, homemade hummus with tomatoes
Favorite Form of Exercise:  Swimming, though most of my exercise comes from rolling around the neighborhood
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: A breast reduction!  They're crazy big and always have been, but I don't want to get them reduced now, then end up with them smaller than wanted after losing weight
Family:  DH Robbie, DD Aubrey (2)

And to add a bit to the standard info, I thought I'd include my weight loss challenges: I've got PCOS and hypothyroidism which make it hard for me to lose weight on a metabolic level. In fact, both of those conditions actually contribute to weight gain.  As well, I'm a T6 paraplegic which greatly limits my exercise options, plus five years later I'm still not driving, so I can't just go to a gym.  (Oh, and since DH isn't as on board as I am, the unhealthy tempting food keeps creeping it's way into our house.  The lastest debate: I want wheat bread, he wants white, and we don't eat enough of it to justify two loaves.  He ate the wheat bread for months during the winter, but now all of a sudden he is insisting on white bread.)

OH, and I am definitely in on the food journaling!  I need someone to be accountable to other than just myself!


----------



## njcarita

lizzyb5280 said:


> Hello everyone!  First off, I'd like to thank Dawn for inviting me to join your group.  I only started following the WISH board a couple weeks ago, and was a bit unsure of just diving in.  But Dawn saw my post looking for some encouragement, so here I am!
> 
> First Name and Screen name: lizzyb5280 - Elizabeth
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: Long term goal is 150 pounds, or 70 pounds lost.  Short term goal is to get under 200 pounds, which is 20 pounds away!
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:  Salty snacks - Cheez Its, Wheat Thins, etc.  And I'm a total diet soda junkie!
> Favorite Good Food for You:  Grapes, homemade hummus with tomatoes
> Favorite Form of Exercise:  Swimming, though most of my exercise comes from rolling around the neighborhood
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: A breast reduction!  They're crazy big and always have been, but I don't want to get them reduced now, then end up with them smaller than wanted after losing weight
> Family:  DH Robbie, DD Aubrey (2)
> 
> And to add a bit to the standard info, I thought I'd include my weight loss challenges: I've got PCOS and hypothyroidism which make it hard for me to lose weight on a metabolic level. In fact, both of those conditions actually contribute to weight gain.  As well, I'm a T6 paraplegic which greatly limits my exercise options, plus five years later I'm still not driving, so I can't just go to a gym.  (Oh, and since DH isn't as on board as I am, the unhealthy tempting food keeps creeping it's way into our house.  The lastest debate: I want wheat bread, he wants white, and we don't eat enough of it to justify two loaves.  He ate the wheat bread for months during the winter, but now all of a sudden he is insisting on white bread.)
> 
> OH, and I am definitely in on the food journaling!  I need someone to be accountable to other than just myself!




first I want to say WELCOME

I am also new to this thread  and I have  to say I have found a wonderful group of uplifting and encouraging friends ..... glad u joined

My husband is a junk food addict...loves cookies....poptarts ....chips etc( but he's 6'2" and 185 lbs)....so I know how hard it is too live with this stuff in my home..... I don't totally exclude these foods, but add them to my diet in very small portions....... I'll have a cookie while he polishes off a sleeve....

as to the wheat bread/ white bread dilema....  buy both and freeze them... and take out slices as needed.....


----------



## sydney dog

I'm just back from a 2 day seminar.  Why is it that as soon as they put food out I am there.  Both days we had a morning and an afternoon break and on both breaks they brought out danish, cake and WARM cookies.  Needless to say I was the first one up and the last to sit down.  I even took some for the ride home.  The thing was after looking back I wasn't really even hungry.  I could just kick myself.  
Of course hindsight is 20/20.  I just wish i could have stopped myself or just realized what I was doing at the time.  I really have to start telling myself that these are not the last danish, cookies, etc. that I am ever going to see in my life and stop eating like its my last day of eating snacks!!!!
Thank you for letting me vent.  Today I brought salad and fruit for lunch.  Of course I still had 2 cookies in my car this morning so I ate them while driving and then someone gave me a homemade cookie when I got to work so breakfast is shot.  Hopefully I can redeem myself for the rest of the day.


----------



## Octoberbeauty

Can I join too? 

First Name and Screen name: *Sherry ~ Octoberbeauty*
What your Goal Is for Fitness: *I want to lose 89 lbs and get in shape. *
Short term goal: *To lose 20 lbs before dh's 20th high school reunion next month.*
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:* The sweet, creamy stuff ~ cake, doughnuts, pastries, etc. and anything cheesy.*
Favorite Good Food for You: *Tomatoes, squash, and strawberries*
Favorite Form of Exercise: *Walking and dancing*
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: *An entire new wardrobe! I want to be able to wear cute clothes and buy quality clothes. Right now I hate to spend money on clothes because I don't want to stay this size.*
Family: *DH Jamey, DS 11 Andrew, DD Macy (forever 7 in Heaven, twin to Andrew), DS almost 2 Noah.*

I started WW last Tuesday and lost 4 lbs my first week. I'm excited that the "switch" has finally flipped in my brain and I am ready and committed to lose this weight!


----------



## officereg

I DVR Biggest Loser and watch it on Wednesday instead.  So last night while I am balling my eyes out at how remarkable everyone looks my DH was eating potato chips and dip!  He does not get me food that he knows I can not eat and he is relativity supportive in my journey, but it does not phase him to sit down and eat a huge bowl of ice cream or anything else that is super delicious right next to me.   Luckily I have crazy will power and know that I can not even have a taste or I would not stop and just eat everything.  

Welcome to everyone who is new  I too just joined about three weeks ago.  I must say that this thread is AWSOME  It is very supportive and lacks the "clicky" atmosphere that most threads have.

Last night I was on a walk with my family and I decided that I want to run.  My goal would be to eventually do the Princess Marathon, but I guess I should start somewhere a little more reasonable, maybe a 5k.  I can run on the elliptical and I do not get winded, but when I start running normally my chest instantly tightens and I can not breath.  Oh and my huge thunder thighs get very tingly almost like frost bite?


----------



## Dizneydawn

tlenzendorf said:


> Is this really May?  LOL
> The weather is depressing as all get out!
> Way to go with getting to the water aerobics again, Dawn!  You go girl!


Stayed home this morning because I have some stuff I need to get done and I will go to the gym tonight with Carsyn.  She needs to start biking slowly to help her knee and I need to train on it so I am ready in a few weeks for the 113 miles I need to do for the Lazy Man triathlon.  I have not rode a bike (stationary or otherwise) in years.

Like 20 probably. 




mom2faith said:


> Dawn - I often want to Punch People in the Throat - so we have that in common!!
> Seriously.  I am a caregiver and a nice person overall and forgive about anything but I have my limit and actually it is a good thing because I used to forgive and forgive and forgive and then people think they can run you over.
> 
> Now - I am not like that.  I want to get in shape and take kick boxing classes and get some of this directed anger out!
> 
> But, my good news of the day is I am back to my pre-Vegas weight!!:


That is so awesome!!!  Way to go Amy!! 


tlenzendorf said:


> For the food journaling... I am IN


Gotcha!


gellybean said:


> I AM IN
> Hey Hooo!!!
> 
> Dawn- you're totally right about the water proofing thing. Bugg is not allowed in water so for you and your preferred type of exercise, I'm super glad you found something!!!


Me too.  It's about $100 at the Y and they will help me set it all up.


officereg said:


> Dawn,
> That is a great mental place to be!  Sitting here reading your post it is easy for me to say that the people at the gym do not care if you have your thighs covered or not.....   I have to get to that mental place myself, you know the place I tried to help other people get to but seems just out of reach for me.
> I feel really good when I can self-focus.  If there are @rseholes out there that point, think, make fun with their friends etc...I need to be okay with it because I believe one day they will have to atone for their choices and thinking you are better than someone else for any reason or are judge and jury just means you are a small and weak individual.  There is not a religion I know of that encourages berating, judgmental people.
> 
> I have never understood those that feel the need to worry about other peoples lives more than there own.  I think if they choose to live like that and get pleasure out of gossip and innuendos and making fun of others, they are too afraid to look in their own mirror and in their own house.
> 
> So if those folks are at the gym or elsewhere in our lives, feel sorry for them.  Must be a needy place to be in when you have to tear others down in order to build yourself up.  Most of us have gotten past that in 8th grade and others, still have to be the king or queen of the 6th grade playground.  That's their claim to fame and without it they are nothing.
> 
> When you are exercising and you think of those types of people just get in your head and think about who you want to be and who they will always be.





mom2faith said:


> Honestly go to Volition.com that is my best advice.  I will have to check it out!!
> 
> Dawn: I AM IN!!
> Alright!!!
> Rather than write down what I eat onthe the thread, I am going to write down my calories every day.  My goal is 1500 to 1700 per day (unless I excersize which is not happening so far - LOL!!)


Sounds good!


hanutedmansionmomma said:


> I am IN!
> Said with determination and force!!!
> 
> omg  - I had the FREakiesT dream last nite.


That would have scared me too.


Stacybaeasm said:


> I want to be in for the challenge but I have to be honest with myself.  The odds of me having time to record my food each day during rehearsals is slim to none.  Can I join in 3 weeks when I have this beast of a show up and running?  You can join whenever you want!!!!
> 
> I only sort of made my walking goal today.  I did go out, but I only got 10 minutes in.  My knee is still killling me AND it was nasty out so I only got 1 loop of the lake.  So - not great but at least I got out and moved a bit, which is more than I have done before.  I'll take any small victory at this point.


Small steps can lead to giant strides!!


lizzyb5280 said:


> Hello everyone!  First off, I'd like to thank Dawn for inviting me to join your group.  Glad you found us!!!
> 
> As well, I'm a T6 paraplegic which greatly limits my exercise options, plus five years later I'm still not driving, so I can't just go to a gym. Do you feel comfortable explaining exactly what this means a bit better.  Maybe if we understand the limitations you face, we can brainstorm together some ideas to help you.
> 
> OH, and I am definitely in on the food journaling!  I need someone to be accountable to other than just myself!


Gotcha down girl!!!


njcarita said:


> as to the wheat bread/ white bread dilema....  buy both and freeze them... and take out slices as needed.....


Awesome advice!!!!! 


sydney dog said:


> I'm just back from a 2 day seminar.


Throw away the past and get back into a routine!  Maybe eat breakfast before you head out so you are less likely to be tempted to snack in the car or right away at work.  It is hard when the food devil is flaunting his goods!


Octoberbeauty said:


> Can I join too?
> Always room for anyone!
> First Name and Screen name: *Sherry ~ Octoberbeauty*
> 
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:* The sweet, creamy stuff ~ cake, doughnuts, pastries, etc. and anything cheesy.* I am the same way!
> 
> Family: *DH Jamey, DS 11 Andrew, DD Macy (forever 7 in Heaven, twin to Andrew), DS almost 2 Noah.*
> I love the fact you told us about your *whole* family.  Macy is one of my all time favorite names and I bet she is a driving force pushing you to be your best!



Alright gang!!!

So far for the tracking challenge I have down:

Dizneydawn
tlenzendorf
gellybean
Mom2Faith
hanutedmansionmomma
lizzyb5280

Again, if anyone wants to join they can at anytime - just let me know.

Starting today, the goal is to track 5 out of seven days a week.  After you post your food/calories for the day, just write *"May 13th - DONE"* at the end of your post.

This way I know you are done for the day and can give you credit.  If you don't/can't post on the day the food is for, please do it right away in the morning for the previous day.

I am trying to make it simple for me to tabulate and also another easy way to keep us all accountable.

Trust me it is easy to think - I am going to write it down a bit later and then it doesn't get done.

For me I have to keep track as each meal goes in or I am shocked at the total calories I consumed in a day.

Plan Plan Plan!!!!


Hope you all feel *blessed, beautiful and loved* because you are!!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

officereg said:


> Luckily *I have crazy will power* and know that I can not even have a taste or I would not stop and just eat everything.
> In my head I have you pictured in a ninja penguin suit - getting into the zone with deep breathing chants!!!
> 
> Last night I was on a walk with my family and I decided that I want to run.  My goal would be to eventually do the Princess Marathon, but I guess I should start somewhere a little more reasonable, maybe a 5k.



I think a ton of us could walk/jog = wog,  the Princess.  No matter what, we would have fun and feel accomplished!!!

Am I planting seeds for you all???


----------



## tlenzendorf

Dizneydawn said:


> I think a ton of us could walk/jog = wog,  the Princess.  No matter what, we would have fun and feel accomplished!!!
> 
> Am I planting seeds for you all???



I'm working on finding a 5k to do around here.  Then next year I want to do CrazyLeggs which is a 5 mile.  I'd like to do the half marathon before I sign up for the regular Princess


----------



## MulanUSAF

I'M IN!

So I've been shamefully neglecting this board in the past couple of weeks.  I find that it also coincides with me sneaking bites of cheese Danish here and chocolate croissant there.  I could say it's all the stress of finals causing me to lose my self-control.  Or I can just own it up and admit I've been cheating on my diet.  Bad, very bad... small steps in the wrong direction will probably result in me running full speed after a giant chocolate cupcake in the distance, so I gotta nip it in the bud.  

Dawn, your food tracking challenge couldn't have came a at a better time.  Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!


----------



## lizzyb5280

Dizneydawn said:


> Do you feel comfortable explaining exactly what this means a bit better. Maybe if we understand the limitations you face, we can brainstorm together some ideas to help you.



Sure!  I will warn everyone now though, that this will likely be a long post, and may be scattered with bits of TMI.

<putting teacher's hat on>

First off, mine is not a "typical" spinal cord injury that resulted from the trauma of a wreck, fall, etc.  Mine is called a non-traumatic SCI in that it resulted from illness, specifically an autoimmune disorder called Transverse Myelitis.  The super-short explanation for TM is this: if you think about your spinal cord like a computer cable, you've got nerves on the inside and insulation on the outside of those nerves called myelin.  Just as a nick in insulation would make your computer cables ineffective, damage to the myelin makes it difficult to impossible to conduct nerve signals.  What happens in TM is that the immune system for some unknown reason starts to see the myelin as foreign body (like bacteria or a virus) and attacks it.

How it happened for me was like this:  On March 24, 2005, I was at my job as a CNA at our local Children's Hospital.  DH worked downstairs in the ER of the same hospital, but my shift that night started at 7pm, he was due to go on shift at 11.  About 8pm, as I was checking vital signs on one of my patients (a 15mo boy with sickle cell) both of my legs from the knees down felt numb and tingly, kinda like if you sit on your foot and it falls asleep, only it was as if a switch had flipped.  Now I had suffered an attack of this disorder previously in 2001 (but had a full recovery) so I knew immediately what was going on.  I called the physician on call with my neurologist's office, who actually offered to come up to the hospital and examine me b/c of of my history, instead of sending me down to the ER.  I also called my DH and parents to come up there.  Over the next couple hours, the numbness progressed up my body, and my legs began to feel heavy and clumsy.  I was admitted to the hospital around 11pm, and around 1am noticed I had wet the bed. They helped me to a bedside commode to finish using the bathroom while they changed the bed, and I almost fell on the floor.  My motor function was gone, and I haven't walked unassisted ever since.

With any SCI, the amount of function lost depends on the location.  From the top, you have 7 cervical, 12 thoracic, and 5 lumbar vertebrae.  The higher the injury, the more function you lose.  The damage to my myelin is at the 6th thoracic vertebra, which functionally means paralysis from about the base of my breastbone down.  I have weak abdominal and lower back muscles, and am completely dependent on my wheelchair.  I do have some movement in my left leg (toes, ankles, knee), but it isn't considered functional movement, meaning that I don't have the strength to stand on that leg or walk.  I was able to walk about 60 feet in physical therapy a few years ago, but it required the use of a tall walker and a set of big, fancy, complicated leg braces.  It was a good feeling, but it was so much work to hold myself up that it never would have developed into anything functional (at least I doubt it).  I quit PT halfway through my pregnancy with my daughter, made peace with living my life in a wheelchair, and have not been back. 

<teacher's hat off>

So that's my crazy long story of disability.  It all started only 5 months into our marriage, but he stuck with me through thick and thin and we celebrated 5 years of marriage last fall, then mourned 5 years of disablity this spring.  I get frustrated at times, but try not to let it hold me back too much.  I still had my daughter and have been blessed to be a SAHM the last 2 1/2 years, and this fall will be returning to school to attempt to finish my nursing degree.

Oh, and I'd be all for trying to roll the Princess marathon!  Unfortunately though the wheelchair use has led to carpal tunnel syndrome.  I can usually manage a couple miles to roll around my neighborhood, and am working on stretching that, but I think at that distance my hands would fall off!


----------



## mom2faith

lizzyb5280 said:


> And to add a bit to the standard info, I thought I'd include my weight loss challenges: I've got PCOS and hypothyroidism which make it hard for me to lose weight on a metabolic level. In fact, both of those conditions actually contribute to weight gain.  As well, I'm a T6 paraplegic which greatly limits my exercise options, plus five years later I'm still not driving, so I can't just go to a gym.  (Oh, and since DH isn't as on board as I am, the unhealthy tempting food keeps creeping it's way into our house.
> 
> OH, and I am definitely in on the food journaling!  I need someone to be accountable to other than just myself!



Welcome and Hello!!  
Your journey may have different obstacles then ours, but you are going to be so proud of yourself when you complete it!! I am familiar with neck injuries as my Ex-fiance had a C2-C3 injury.  It was one of the scariest times in our relationship.  

I have learned with my DH that we make changes one step at a time, and he is more apt to change small things along the way.  He and DD still LOVE their white bread, but it is a treat now.  As a family we eat whole grain and they get white on occasion.  



Octoberbeauty said:


> Can I join too?
> 
> First Name and Screen name: *Sherry ~ Octoberbeauty*
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: *I want to lose 89 lbs and get in shape. *
> Short term goal: *To lose 20 lbs before dh's 20th high school reunion next month.*
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:* The sweet, creamy stuff ~ cake, doughnuts, pastries, etc. and anything cheesy.*
> Favorite Good Food for You: *Tomatoes, squash, and strawberries*
> Favorite Form of Exercise: *Walking and dancing*
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: *An entire new wardrobe! I want to be able to wear cute clothes and buy quality clothes. Right now I hate to spend money on clothes because I don't want to stay this size.*
> Family: *DH Jamey, DS 11 Andrew, DD Macy (forever 7 in Heaven, twin to Andrew), DS almost 2 Noah.*
> 
> I started WW last Tuesday and lost 4 lbs my first week. I'm excited that the "switch" has finally flipped in my brain and I am ready and committed to lose this weight!



Hello, welcome and congrats on "flipping the switch"!  I have the glorious feeling as well, so I know exactly what you are talking about!!

I am with Dawn, thank you for introducing us to your whole family.  


Yesterday's journalling went good and I finished with the following:

Calories (Goal 1500 to 1700) - Actual 1423 so I was under goal!!
Water (Goal 64 oz) - Actual 48 oz - so a little low

MAY 12 COMPLETE

So I have a couple things to add today.  One is I love my iPod touch!!  I have found some great apps for weight loss.  But, I found one that was neat and interesting (and free) so I thought I would share.  It is the Eat This Not That Game.  It is pretty repetative, so you will only play it a few times and then you will know all the answers, but was it ever neat!!  I have NO IDEA a Cinnibon Cinnamon Roll was 813 calories!!  YIKES!!  Anyway, I urge to you try it just to get anidea of some healthier options. 

On another topic, does anyone watch Glee?  I am officially a GLEEK!!  I was not hot onit the first season, but this second 1/2 of the seasonhas been hilarious!  I love it now.  I have been downloading all of the albums, and this is going to be my new workout music  (can you see me getting my groove on to Glee tunes).  This weeks was hilarious!!  And, I loved the Madonna one!!

Well back to work, I will chat with you all soon!


----------



## MulanUSAF

Breakfast:
-3 egg white omelet with spinach, onions and goat cheese  
255 cal/5 carb/12 fat/24 protein
-1 cup of mixed fresh fruit salad (strawberry, melon, pineapple, grapes)
95 cal/9 carb/0 fat/0 protein

Lunch:
-Salad wrap with grilled chicken breast, muenster cheese and mixed greens on a low carb wrap
315 cal/6 carb/16 fat/38 protein
-Carrot sticks with hummus
75 cal/10 carb/3 fat/2 protein

Snack:
1 packet of dry roasted unsalted almonds
210 cal/9 carb/16 fat/9 protein

Dinner:
Went to Whole Foods and filled a small box with 1 slice of beef brisket, roasted cauliflower, grilled asparagus salad and ginger tofu
461 cal/12 carb/20 fat/43 protein

Total for the day:
1411 cal/51 carb/51 fat/116 protein

Spent 45 minutes on the elliptical machine, burned about 400 calories.

Thursday, May 13 COMPLETE!


----------



## Dizneydawn

tlenzendorf said:


> I'd like to do the half marathon before I sign up for the regular Princess


Lets find out more about what Disney has available and see what we can all make work.


MulanUSAF said:


> I'M IN!
> So glad!!!!!
> So I've been shamefully neglecting this board in the past couple of weeks.  I find that it also coincides with me sneaking bites of cheese Danish here and chocolate croissant there.
> I think you are speaking for the masses my friend.





lizzyb5280 said:


> <putting teacher's hat on>
> 
> Over the next couple hours, the numbness progressed up my body, and my legs began to feel heavy and clumsy.  I was admitted to the hospital around 11pm, and around 1am noticed I had wet the bed. They helped me to a bedside commode to finish using the bathroom while they changed the bed, and I almost fell on the floor.  My motor function was gone, and I haven't walked unassisted ever since.
> That had to be so scary and I am so proud you have chosen to join us.  You can bring a ton into perspective for us and I for one am excited to see your journey.
> I do have some movement in my left leg (toes, ankles, knee), but it isn't considered functional movement, meaning that I don't have the strength to stand on that leg or walk. Can you move it enough to do lifts with  your ankle?  I am wondering if you could work up to using a light weight band on it to build strength and use muscle to burn more calories. I was able to walk about 60 feet in physical therapy a few years ago, but it required the use of a tall walker and a set of big, fancy, complicated leg braces.  I just was looking at a orthodic magazine and saw this amazing upright device that they are using with vets that have spinal injuries.  I wish I had a scanner!  It holds the person up and allows for more movement.  Also - have you seen or used the wheelchairs that can elevate to a taller position so you are at eye level when rolling down the street, talking to people etc?  I have always wondered how stable they feel.
> 
> So that's my crazy long story of disability.  It all started only 5 months into our marriage, but he stuck with me through thick and thin and we celebrated 5 years of marriage last fall, then mourned 5 years of disablity this spring.He must be amazing and he also must know how lucky he is.  Your attitude is phenomenal and there are plenty of "able bodied" people who have bad attitudes he could be married to!  Your disability may be in the form of your body but all of us carry different obstacles with our beings.  Just a matter of how we move forward.
> 
> Oh, and I'd be all for trying to roll the Princess marathon!  Unfortunately though the wheelchair use has led to carpal tunnel syndrome.  I can usually manage a couple miles to roll around my neighborhood, and am working on stretching that, but I think at that distance my hands would fall off!


Honey, if we did it, we would get a big ole rubber band and pull the steering column in FF!  You would beat us for sure!


mom2faith said:


> .  As a family we eat whole grain and they get white on occasion.
> I bought 2 new bread made by Rosen's.  The first one was  oatmeal/sunflower bread and the second a whole wheat.
> 
> I looked at the Oatmeal one for high fructose corn syrup and there was none so I assumed (yes I know what that means) the Whole Wheat one had none as well.
> 
> I was wrong.
> 
> It is everywhere that darn HFCS!!!
> 
> On another topic, does anyone watch Glee?  I am officially a GLEEK!!  I was not hot onit the first season, but this second 1/2 of the seasonhas been hilarious!  I love it now.  I have been downloading all of the albums, and this is going to be my new workout music  (can you see me getting my groove on to Glee tunes).  This weeks was hilarious!!  And, I loved the Madonna one!!
> 
> [/COLOR]



Love Glee!  I usually have to watch it on Hulu because I am at soccer games almost every night of the week.

I want to buy the DVD of the season though!!! 

Brilliant writing!


----------



## mom2faith

I was wondering if any of you were giving yourselves rewards for mini-goals met?

These are mine:

"ONE"derland (27.4 lbs to go!!) - gel nails
Goal weight (67.4 lbs to go!!) - tattoo (something I have always wanted, and never found the reason to get. Now i have a reason and a goal )


----------



## Duchie

Hey guys..  Today Im really in the downy dumps and I cant seem to shake it.  Were going out of town to see some friends this weekend and Im really excited about it.  But I know sticking to the healthy stuff will be a challenge and Im getting really anxious about it.  I think Ill do OK at meals because Ive gotten pretty good about picking the good stuff (even if I want the bad stuff) and my willpower is fairly strong.  But I know there will be alcohol and while I can usually do OK for an evening out, an entire weekend is a totally different story.  Im trying to talk myself into it being OK if I dont lose this week, that its OK to have a weekend like this once in a while, but I dont seem to be listening.

I think its worse because I seem to be gaining this week.  Its one of those weeks where even though I do the right things (exercise, stay at or under points every day, drink lots of water, etc.) I still have gained anywhere from 1 to 2 pounds.  Yes, Im breaking the biggest rule and weighing myself too often.  And Im beating myself up over those pounds.  I think I may have some girly hormone business going on which is probably the culprit.  But again, the logical side of me is just not convincing the emotional side at all.

Theres something else, too.  Im worrying about my sister now.  Shes slightly older than me, and like me has struggled with her weight her entire adult life.  As a result, her self-confidence is shot.  Which makes no sense because shes beautiful (much prettier than I am, and Im not just being modest  she really is), smart, funny, giving, loving. Just a wonderful person!  Anyway, a few years ago she started dating this guy who treated her rotten.  To him, she was merely an occasional hook-up.  Now, my sis enjoys the hook-ups herself, nothing wrong with that.  But she wants more out of a relationship, more of an emotional connection, and this guy clearly does not.  Their relationship (as one-sided as it was) ended but for some strange reason she still cares about this guy.  Well I recently found out that they have been seeing each other again, supposedly as just friends.  But from what I hear, shes falling for him again.  This is just another heartbreak in the making for her.  Its even worse because she met another guy who everyone in my family thinks is really nice.  But she is putting him on the back burner for this loser.

UGH!  Why oh why does she gravitate to the ones who treat her like crap????  I know, I know shes a grown-up and she has to make her own choices.  And I just get to sit back and watch her go through this all again.  I swear sometimes it feels like dealing with her is practice for when my kids start dating (which is closer than Id like to admit).

Ive thought about the challenge and I just dont know.  Ive already been journaling my food every day for the last couple of months  thats one of the WW online tools.  But for some reason I feel weird about posting publicly every day.  Would it be OK if I posted my daily point target and how I did with that?

On a more positive note, welcome aboard to our new members!  

Amy, I LOOOOOOVE my iPod Touch as well!  I'll have to look for that Eat This Not That game.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Duchie said:


> Im trying to talk myself into it being OK if I dont lose this week, that its OK to have a weekend like this once in a while, but I dont seem to be listening.
> Why don't you just create a system for yourself that is like "1 beer equals one mile of walking."  That way you have the result already in place if you choose to drink and it is no big deal.  Maybe find out online how many calories your beverage of choice is and how  long that equates to walking to burn it.  You could walk with your friend.  Gives you some time to chit chat and you will feel better.
> 
> You can have fun and not be perfect.  It is okay!!!
> 
> 
> Theres something else, too.  Im worrying about my sister now.
> Your older sister and my younger sister.  Same issue and same guy.  For my sister she is such a caregiver that she always worries about hwat she can offer others vs what they can offer herself.
> 
> Great as a Social Worker but in relationships when she does not feel worthy due to her weight - disaster.
> 
> Would it be OK if I posted my daily point target and how I did with that?
> Yes!  This is not a one size fits all place!  The only goal is to have us be accountable to ourselves and then post here how we are doing with it.  I will post my food because I have toughened up a bit and don't give a rats patootie if someone thinks I should have not had a glass of milk or a Trisket.  Will their always be better choices - yes, most of the time but for me this is not about being perfect - it's about being honest about my quantity no matter if it eating 5 apples or 5 candy bars!



Breakfast was good - entered in sparkpeople and I now am out to look for lunch.  4 glasses of water in and an entire lake left to go!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

mom2faith said:


> I was wondering if any of you were giving yourselves rewards for mini-goals met?
> 
> These are mine:
> 
> "ONE"derland (27.4 lbs to go!!) - gel nails
> Goal weight (67.4 lbs to go!!) - tattoo (something I have always wanted, and never found the reason to get. Now i have a reason and a goal )



I just decided that when I hit 25 pounds - I am getting a very expensive massage.

When I hit goal - I may be buying the masseur....


----------



## gellybean

Holy Carpload of Posts Batman! I love it!!! 




lizzyb5280 said:


> Hello everyone!  First off, I'd like to thank Dawn for inviting me to join your group.  I only started following the WISH board a couple weeks ago, and was a bit unsure of just diving in.  But Dawn saw my post looking for some encouragement, so here I am!
> 
> First Name and Screen name: lizzyb5280 - Elizabeth
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: Long term goal is 150 pounds, or 70 pounds lost.  Short term goal is to get under 200 pounds, which is 20 pounds away!
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:  Salty snacks - Cheez Its, Wheat Thins, etc.  And I'm a total diet soda junkie!
> Favorite Good Food for You:  Grapes, homemade hummus with tomatoes
> Favorite Form of Exercise:  Swimming, though most of my exercise comes from rolling around the neighborhood
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: A breast reduction!  They're crazy big and always have been, but I don't want to get them reduced now, then end up with them smaller than wanted after losing weight
> Family:  DH Robbie, DD Aubrey (2)
> 
> And to add a bit to the standard info, I thought I'd include my weight loss challenges: I've got PCOS and hypothyroidism which make it hard for me to lose weight on a metabolic level. In fact, both of those conditions actually contribute to weight gain.  As well, I'm a T6 paraplegic which greatly limits my exercise options, plus five years later I'm still not driving, so I can't just go to a gym.  (Oh, and since DH isn't as on board as I am, the unhealthy tempting food keeps creeping it's way into our house.  The lastest debate: I want wheat bread, he wants white, and we don't eat enough of it to justify two loaves.  He ate the wheat bread for months during the winter, but now all of a sudden he is insisting on white bread.)
> 
> OH, and I am definitely in on the food journaling!  I need someone to be accountable to other than just myself!





So great to have new castaways and it's truly inspiration to hear that you are still trying regardless of your many obstacles!!  What's your reward gonna be when you get under 200?? YAY for another food journal-er! 



sydney dog said:


> I'm just back from a 2 day seminar.  Why is it that as soon as they put food out I am there.  Both days we had a morning and an afternoon break and on both breaks they brought out danish, cake and WARM cookies.  Needless to say I was the first one up and the last to sit down.  I even took some for the ride home.  The thing was after looking back I wasn't really even hungry.  I could just kick myself.
> Of course hindsight is 20/20.  I just wish i could have stopped myself or just realized what I was doing at the time.  I really have to start telling myself that these are not the last danish, cookies, etc. that I am ever going to see in my life and stop eating like its my last day of eating snacks!!!!
> Thank you for letting me vent.  Today I brought salad and fruit for lunch.  Of course I still had 2 cookies in my car this morning so I ate them while driving and then someone gave me a homemade cookie when I got to work so breakfast is shot.  Hopefully I can redeem myself for the rest of the day.




Welcome back! I get it. Really. Knowing what you are doing is gonna cost you on the scale and stuffing it in anyway! Way to own it and accept it and get back on the boat. (cus we don't do wagons on Skinny Island)  Knowledge is half the journey!!




Octoberbeauty said:


> Can I join too?
> 
> First Name and Screen name: *Sherry ~ Octoberbeauty*
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: *I want to lose 89 lbs and get in shape. *
> Short term goal: *To lose 20 lbs before dh's 20th high school reunion next month.*
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:* The sweet, creamy stuff ~ cake, doughnuts, pastries, etc. and anything cheesy.*
> Favorite Good Food for You: *Tomatoes, squash, and strawberries*
> Favorite Form of Exercise: *Walking and dancing*
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: *An entire new wardrobe! I want to be able to wear cute clothes and buy quality clothes. Right now I hate to spend money on clothes because I don't want to stay this size.*
> Family: *DH Jamey, DS 11 Andrew, DD Macy (forever 7 in Heaven, twin to Andrew), DS almost 2 Noah.*
> 
> I started WW last Tuesday and lost 4 lbs my first week. I'm excited that the "switch" has finally flipped in my brain and I am ready and committed to lose this weight!



 and  for honoring your entire family in your life. WW is wonderful! I lost about 16 lbs in 4 weeks when I first started it! 

That switch is so important. I love that mine's been flipped but I'm hyper aware that it could switch back at any moment (for me at least) ! I wish I knew what flipped it! 



officereg said:


> I DVR Biggest Loser and watch it on Wednesday instead.  So last night while I am balling my eyes out at how remarkable everyone looks my DH was eating potato chips and dip!  He does not get me food that he knows I can not eat and he is relativity supportive in my journey, but it does not phase him to sit down and eat a huge bowl of ice cream or anything else that is super delicious right next to me.  Luckily I have crazy will power and know that I can not even have a taste or I would not stop and just eat everything.
> 
> Welcome to everyone who is new  I too just joined about three weeks ago.  I must say that this thread is AWSOME  It is very supportive and lacks the "clicky" atmosphere that most threads have.
> 
> Last night I was on a walk with my family and I decided that I want to run.  My goal would be to eventually do the Princess Marathon, but I guess I should start somewhere a little more reasonable, maybe a 5k.  I can run on the elliptical and I do not get winded, but when I start running normally my chest instantly tightens and I can not breath.  Oh and my huge thunder thighs get very tingly almost like frost bite?




I can't watch Biggest Loser without crying. Ever. Not possible.

Good for you for not even having one bite of chips and dip. Sorry your hubby isn't always considerate of eating in front of you but I'm glad he's supportive for the most part! 

Good luck on the running decision!!! I think I'm gonna have to have a breast reduction before I take up running. Really tired of getting whacked in the chin. 



Dizneydawn said:


> I think a ton of us could walk/jog = wog,  the Princess.  No matter what, we would have fun and feel accomplished!!!
> 
> Am I planting seeds for you all???


You?? Planting seeds?! NEVER 



MulanUSAF said:


> I'M IN!
> 
> So I've been shamefully neglecting this board in the past couple of weeks.  I find that it also coincides with me sneaking bites of cheese Danish here and chocolate croissant there.  I could say it's all the stress of finals causing me to lose my self-control.  Or I can just own it up and admit I've been cheating on my diet.  Bad, very bad... small steps in the wrong direction will probably result in me running full speed after a giant chocolate cupcake in the distance, so I gotta nip it in the bud.
> 
> Dawn, your food tracking challenge couldn't have came a at a better time.  Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!



Way to own it and get back on board!! I know what you mean about little bites adding up and starting that slippery slope. Glad to have another food tracker on board! 



lizzyb5280 said:


> Sure!  I will warn everyone now though, that this will likely be a long post, and may be scattered with bits of TMI.
> 
> <putting teacher's hat on>
> 
> First off, mine is not a "typical" spinal cord injury that resulted from the trauma of a wreck, fall, etc.  Mine is called a non-traumatic SCI in that it resulted from illness, specifically an autoimmune disorder called Transverse Myelitis.  The super-short explanation for TM is this: if you think about your spinal cord like a computer cable, you've got nerves on the inside and insulation on the outside of those nerves called myelin.  Just as a nick in insulation would make your computer cables ineffective, damage to the myelin makes it difficult to impossible to conduct nerve signals.  What happens in TM is that the immune system for some unknown reason starts to see the myelin as foreign body (like bacteria or a virus) and attacks it.
> 
> How it happened for me was like this:  On March 24, 2005, I was at my job as a CNA at our local Children's Hospital.  DH worked downstairs in the ER of the same hospital, but my shift that night started at 7pm, he was due to go on shift at 11.  About 8pm, as I was checking vital signs on one of my patients (a 15mo boy with sickle cell) both of my legs from the knees down felt numb and tingly, kinda like if you sit on your foot and it falls asleep, only it was as if a switch had flipped.  Now I had suffered an attack of this disorder previously in 2001 (but had a full recovery) so I knew immediately what was going on.  I called the physician on call with my neurologist's office, who actually offered to come up to the hospital and examine me b/c of of my history, instead of sending me down to the ER.  I also called my DH and parents to come up there.  Over the next couple hours, the numbness progressed up my body, and my legs began to feel heavy and clumsy.  I was admitted to the hospital around 11pm, and around 1am noticed I had wet the bed. They helped me to a bedside commode to finish using the bathroom while they changed the bed, and I almost fell on the floor.  My motor function was gone, and I haven't walked unassisted ever since.
> 
> With any SCI, the amount of function lost depends on the location.  From the top, you have 7 cervical, 12 thoracic, and 5 lumbar vertebrae.  The higher the injury, the more function you lose.  The damage to my myelin is at the 6th thoracic vertebra, which functionally means paralysis from about the base of my breastbone down.  I have weak abdominal and lower back muscles, and am completely dependent on my wheelchair.  I do have some movement in my left leg (toes, ankles, knee), but it isn't considered functional movement, meaning that I don't have the strength to stand on that leg or walk.  I was able to walk about 60 feet in physical therapy a few years ago, but it required the use of a tall walker and a set of big, fancy, complicated leg braces.  It was a good feeling, but it was so much work to hold myself up that it never would have developed into anything functional (at least I doubt it).  I quit PT halfway through my pregnancy with my daughter, made peace with living my life in a wheelchair, and have not been back.
> 
> <teacher's hat off>
> 
> So that's my crazy long story of disability.  It all started only 5 months into our marriage, but he stuck with me through thick and thin and we celebrated 5 years of marriage last fall, then mourned 5 years of disablity this spring.  I get frustrated at times, but try not to let it hold me back too much.  I still had my daughter and have been blessed to be a SAHM the last 2 1/2 years, and this fall will be returning to school to attempt to finish my nursing degree.
> 
> Oh, and I'd be all for trying to roll the Princess marathon!  Unfortunately though the wheelchair use has led to carpal tunnel syndrome.  I can usually manage a couple miles to roll around my neighborhood, and am working on stretching that, but I think at that distance my hands would fall off!



That's crazy and really scary. I can't imagine what the last 5 years have been like but your attitude is just awesome about it. And a big woo hoo for your hubby's support!! Sounds like you've got a keeper! 



mom2faith said:


> Yesterday's journalling went good and I finished with the following:
> 
> Calories (Goal 1500 to 1700) - Actual 1423 so I was under goal!!
> Water (Goal 64 oz) - Actual 48 oz - so a little low
> 
> MAY 12 COMPLETE
> 
> So I have a couple things to add today.  One is I love my iPod touch!!  I have found some great apps for weight loss.  But, I found one that was neat and interesting (and free) so I thought I would share.  It is the Eat This Not That Game.  It is pretty repetative, so you will only play it a few times and then you will know all the answers, but was it ever neat!!  I have NO IDEA a Cinnibon Cinnamon Roll was 813 calories!!  YIKES!!  Anyway, I urge to you try it just to get anidea of some healthier options.
> 
> On another topic, does anyone watch Glee?  I am officially a GLEEK!!  I was not hot onit the first season, but this second 1/2 of the seasonhas been hilarious!  I love it now.  I have been downloading all of the albums, and this is going to be my new workout music  (can you see me getting my groove on to Glee tunes).  This weeks was hilarious!!  And, I loved the Madonna one!!
> 
> Well back to work, I will chat with you all soon!



I remember eating Cinnibons in the mall when I was a teenager. No freakin' wonder. I knew they were something insane but really half my daily cals?!? GEESUS! 

I'm a Gleek. I started it last season and lost interest after about 4 episodes, then my sister bought season 1 on DVD and made me watch em all back to back and I got on board. This season has been great! I start my cardio workout with Like A Prayer. 



mom2faith said:


> I was wondering if any of you were giving yourselves rewards for mini-goals met?
> 
> These are mine:
> 
> "ONE"derland (27.4 lbs to go!!) - gel nails
> Goal weight (67.4 lbs to go!!) - tattoo (something I have always wanted, and never found the reason to get. Now i have a reason and a goal )



WOO HOO!!!  I'm too chicken to get a tattoo. But that's an awesome goal! I haven't thought about my rewards. Maybe I should.... but right now we're on extreme financial shut down because we're saving for 2 Disney trips so my goals are gonna have to be cost effective ie FREE.  I think I'm gonna check into the Mystery shopper thing!! 



Duchie said:


> Hey guys…..  Today I’m really in the downy dumps and I can’t seem to shake it.  We’re going out of town to see some friends this weekend and I’m really excited about it.  But I know sticking to the healthy stuff will be a challenge and I’m getting really anxious about it.  I think I’ll do OK at meals because I’ve gotten pretty good about picking the good stuff (even if I want the bad stuff) and my willpower is fairly strong.  But I know there will be alcohol and while I can usually do OK for an evening out, an entire weekend is a totally different story.  I’m trying to talk myself into it being OK if I don’t lose this week, that it’s OK to have a weekend like this once in a while, but I don’t seem to be listening.
> 
> I think it’s worse because I seem to be gaining this week.  It’s one of those weeks where even though I do the right things (exercise, stay at or under points every day, drink lots of water, etc.) I still have gained anywhere from 1 to 2 pounds.  Yes, I’m breaking the biggest rule and weighing myself too often.  And I’m beating myself up over those pounds.  I think I may have some girly hormone business going on which is probably the culprit.  But again, the logical side of me is just not convincing the emotional side at all.
> 
> There’s something else, too.  I’m worrying about my sister now.  She’s slightly older than me, and like me has struggled with her weight her entire adult life.  As a result, her self-confidence is shot.  Which makes no sense because she’s beautiful (much prettier than I am, and I’m not just being modest – she really is), smart, funny, giving, loving…. Just a wonderful person!  Anyway, a few years ago she started dating this guy who treated her rotten.  To him, she was merely an occasional “hook-up”.  Now, my sis enjoys the “hook-ups” herself, nothing wrong with that.  But she wants more out of a relationship, more of an emotional connection, and this guy clearly does not.  Their relationship (as one-sided as it was) ended but for some strange reason she still cares about this guy.  Well I recently found out that they have been seeing each other again, supposedly as “just friends”.  But from what I hear, she’s falling for him again.  This is just another heartbreak in the making for her.  It’s even worse because she met another guy who everyone in my family thinks is really nice.  But she is putting him on the back burner for this loser.
> 
> UGH!  Why oh why does she gravitate to the ones who treat her like crap????  I know, I know… she’s a grown-up and she has to make her own choices.  And I just get to sit back and watch her go through this all again.  I swear sometimes it feels like dealing with her is practice for when my kids start dating (which is closer than I’d like to admit).
> 
> I’ve thought about the challenge and I just don’t know.  I’ve already been journaling my food every day for the last couple of months – that’s one of the WW online tools.  But for some reason I feel weird about posting publicly every day.  Would it be OK if I posted my daily point target and how I did with that?
> 
> On a more positive note, welcome aboard to our new members!
> 
> Amy, I LOOOOOOVE my iPod Touch as well!  I'll have to look for that Eat This Not That game.





Hang in there girl! I know sometimes things pile on. I really struggled with guilt about 4-5 weeks after we started this thread. But guilt has made me quit before, because I felt well if I screwed up on one day I might as well just revert back to my old habits and give up. So I've really worked through guilt and allowing myself to FORGIVE myself for not eating perfectly. I don't wanna be all my bugg my bugg my bugg but that's the one thing I really like about it. I can see that as long as I'm burning more than I'm eating I'll lose weight regardless of how much or what I eat. It's liberating! Honestly this should be the way I've always looked at food, but for some reason it's just clicking. You really can eat what you want as long as you burn that much more than you eat.

As far as your sister goes, I've been there with a friend of mine. We can't make people see their self worth, can we? All you can do is be there for her!



Dizneydawn said:


> Breakfast was good - entered in sparkpeople and I now am out to look for lunch.  4 glasses of water in and an entire lake left to go!!!



Are you gonna post daily or after each meal? Just cking! 




Dizneydawn said:


> I just decided that when I hit 25 pounds - I am getting a very expensive massage.
> 
> When I hit goal - I may be buying the masseur....



BUY me a masseur and I'll loan him to you. Then you can write it off as a charitable contribution. 




Whew. That was a lot of quoting. I'm off to a decent start. I've had two tortillas with 1.5 slices of Muenster cheese. And 2 pieces of sugar free gum (5 cals each). DH works late tonight. The kids are gonna eat left over soft tacos and I'm probably gonna have a sandwich. AGAIN. But that's ok. I kinda like making food fuel and not an event. Ya know?

It's good for me mentally to make my food mundane sometimes.

Now that being said, I may or may not have started my PTR for our upcoming trips and I may or may not have already been reading menus on Allears. 

BUT I'm looking for healthier options and not planning 3 course meals each time. BIG step for me!

Last night's workout was freakin awesome. I put my music on which always help. I've been talking to my sister while we work out cus I felt guilty having her there as a work out buddy and then ignoring her but I've gotten over myself. I grabbed a Shape magazine and looked at it while listening to my workout playlist. It was fun and the time went by so fast. I'd tried reading before on the bike and can't. I get dizzy. But the magazine is larger print and more pictures and I can prop it on the book rack and it doesn't fall off like my hard back book did. So it worked and time just flew. I went higher on RPMs than I have and hit 8.5 miles in 40 mins. When I was done with the mag, I just set it on the book ledge. There was a picture of Katharine McPhee on the cover in a skinny little red bikini. Talk about motivation! I stared at it til I finished. LOL

When I got home and dl'd my bugg, not only did I hit a high burn while working out my cals/min burn for the rest of the evening was up .4 cals a minute after my workout than before for just sedentary activity. My body was burning higher even sitting on my butt b/c of the intense workout I had. AWESOME!  Really makes me want to work out earlier in the day to fully see how much more I can ramp up my sedentary burn rate! 

Catch you ladies LATER!


----------



## tlenzendorf

All right, I've done it.  And I'm scared.  I've committed myself to running a 5k this summer with a group from work.  I need to get out and get running!


----------



## lizzyb5280

Thanks for all the support everyone!  I just pre-tracked my dinner, and I still have enough left in my calorie budget to have an apple for a snack either this afternoon or evening.  I'm thinking I may save it for this evening after we take DD to her gymnastics practice.  I'll end up going over my target by 2 calories (if it weren't for two raspberries I would be right on!), under range for carbs, and in range for protein.  The only one I'm ending up really exceeding will be fat, b/c I had dinner leftovers for lunch.  Either the grilled pork chop or the lean ground beef wouldn't have been too bad on their own, but both on the same day bumped me over.  The mac 'n' cheese didn't help either, but if I really only eat dinner and an apple the rest of the day, then I figure 9g over on fat isn't too bad for my first day tracking.  And seeing the numbers ahead is helping me control my snacking the rest of the afternoon.  Naptime is usually a munchie weakness for me!  Anyway, time to go clean house while she's napping; I'll post my full food diary tonight.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Gelly - thanks!

Food for the day so far:

Breakfast - Better'n eggs plus, 0.5 cup/S. Rosens 100 % whole wheat, 1 serving
Total:  Calories 170  	Carbs 21  	Fat 1  	Protein 17

Lunch - Yoplait Yo plus vanilla yogurt, 1 serving / Totino's Pizza Rolls -(1 serving = 6 rolls), 2.5 serving
Total:  Calories 560  	Carbs 86  	Fat 14  	Protein 22

Left for the day:

Calories 490-840  Carbs:  58-132  Fat 18-42  Protein 22-91

Grocery store tom for sure!!!  We are running low but I am still able to control quantity!!!

I have chicken breasts w/ veggie skewers (onions/peppers/tomatoes/ squash/zucchini)  planned for supper.  Kids will probably have rice - I am going to have to guess on the skewers - did not measure each chopped veggie out as I made them.

Snack:  Maybe another yogurt.  Man I wish I had granola!  Or fruit!  We are out minus some banana bread worthy ones in the freezer! 

Snack for later tonight:


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I'm still around - just haven't posted much lately.  I really enjoy reading everything everyone has to offer.
Welcome to all our new friends!!!  This is a great supportive thread!!! 
I too have to get my butt to the grocery store tomorrow.  Must get more fruits and veggies.

Sorry, but I cannot take the 5K challenge.  I am unable to run due to having very little cartilige in my knees.  However, I am doing a 1 mile Run Run Run on Saturday morning.  I will be doing a Walk Walk Walk.  It's for my DDs' school.  There is a grandma who comes to read to the kids and she always says turn off the TV and read read read.  So they are doing Grandma Rosie's Read Read Read Run Run Run.  It's a fundraiser for Phy ed equipment and a book swap/donation.  If nothing else, I will walk a mile on Saturday!!

I think I'm doing okay this week.  I've been eating fairly small meals but haven't been terribly active.  I swear it's the weather!  It's supposed to be nicer soon, so tomorrow I plan on getting out in  it and walking/gardening.

Just remembered that I did not sell my treadmill at the garage sale last week.  Might have to start using it if it keeps raining!!


----------



## gellybean

UGH!

So I did a not so bright thing for lunch.

I hit the drive thru on my way home from getting DS7 and got 1 McChicken sandwich and a small fry and a diet coke. Then came home and had an ice cream cone I made myself with 1-20 cal ice cream cone and 1/2 cup Peaches and Homemade Vanilla Ice Cream. 170 cals. The sandwich and fries were about 630. 

So for the day I have about 400 cals left for tonight.

And...
my sister called and threw her back out so no gym tonight. I could go on my own but the thought of hanging out at home with the boys since DH is gone is way more appealing. So I'm determined to do laundry, fold clothes, do the dishes, clean the bathrooms, sweep and vacuum so that I have a clean house for the weekend and so I can get some activity in for the day. 

I will let y'all know how I end up for the day. My plan right now is to eat turkey and fruit for dinner! 

I wish there was a smacking yourself smilie! 

Catch y'all tonight!


----------



## albertamommyof4

hey everyone
I know i haven't been on the boards for a while, life has been crazy lol.
Congrats to all the weight loss everyone you all rock.
Congrats to everyone still on the program to a healthier life.
I am still doing good. I started walking 2.8 km , started on Friday and have walked every day but sunday and walked 2 times yesterday lol. On Tuesday night i splurged lol, i had 6 points left for the day and after my tupperware meeting our legacy director took us out for drinks and snacks lol. I started off good by having a diet pop( i usually only drink water lately) then we ordered nachos and a plate with a mixture of stuff lol. I feel i did good, i had 1 wing, 1/4 garlic bread, 2 grilled shrimp, 2 bonless ribs( small) and a small plate of nachos with no sour cream or meat just some cheese. I counted it as 12 points but wasn;t sure lol, i just used my activity points and still have a lot left lol and still my weekly points.
I love the idea of the princess 5 k, i have been looking at the info for a few weeks thinking this is something that i should really do lol. i may not be a runner but can walk and maybe hopefully some day run lol. The race looks like it is on march of 2011 and hey it is a good excuse to go to disneyland lol, not sure how hubbie would feel about me going without him and the kids lol, as i am leaving them to go to disneyworld for tupperware in august lol.
Have a great day everyone. I am hoping for a good weigh in tomorrow morning


----------



## gellybean

Dinner:

8 megathin corn tortilla chips (yes I counted) 
1/4 cup cooked down 93% lean ground beef
1 slice Jalapeno Jack cheese 
1/2 cup shredded lettuce
1 TBSP salsa

1 bag 100 cal yogurt pretzels


Total cals for the day 1748 

Target 1700

Considering my McDonalds oopsie this afternoon I'm happy with only going over 48 cals. 

I may not post a large deficit today but I won't post a calorie surplus so we're good. Gotta finish strong over the weekend to hit my 7000 deficit by Monday.


Thursday May 13 DONE


G'night everyone!


----------



## Duchie

Hmmm... 1 mile for every drink, eh?  At that rate I'll be doing a marathon this weekend!  

As for the challenge, *I'm in!*
My daily point limit is 25.  Today I've used 21.5 total.  *May 13 Done.*

Gelly, thanks for the kind words.  Sometimes it helps to just get things out.  And I felt much better after my little vent.


----------



## MulanUSAF

mom2faith said:


> I was wondering if any of you were giving yourselves rewards for mini-goals met?
> 
> These are mine:
> 
> "ONE"derland (27.4 lbs to go!!) - gel nails
> Goal weight (67.4 lbs to go!!) - tattoo (something I have always wanted, and never found the reason to get. Now i have a reason and a goal )



When I lost 10 pounds, I went and bought some new summer clothes.

When I hit the -20 pounds mark, I think I will reward myself with a trip to Busch Gardens in Virginia.  It's not quite Disney, but it's only a couple hours away.  Plus they have this new "Europe in the Air" ride, which is just like Disney's Soarin', except you see the sights of European countries instead of California.

When I get to the -30 pounds, I think I will actually go to WDW or Disneyland.    Hopefully that will happen around my birthday in October.


----------



## njcarita

mom2faith said:


> I was wondering if any of you were giving yourselves rewards for mini-goals met?
> 
> These are mine:
> 
> "ONE"derland (27.4 lbs to go!!) - gel nails
> Goal weight (67.4 lbs to go!!) - tattoo (something I have always wanted, and never found the reason to get. Now i have a reason and a goal )



we'll my 15 pound goal is to go out to lunch with the girls and eat my favorite meal.....

my total weight loss goal is 50 lbs......so I'll probably have a 30, 40 and 50 reward.... but haven't thought what yet......


----------



## njcarita

well last night is my long work day... teach in the morning , afternoon and eve....
since October usually between my last 2 classes I have stopped at Mcdonalds for a Mcdouble , fries and diet soda...... since I don't get home till 7:30- 8:00 pm ... well last night I said NO..... I can make till I get home and have a heatlhy dinner... and  I did.....


----------



## Dizneydawn

*Thurs. May 13th Done*


My dinner last night consisted of this:

A handful of chunks of chicken, veggies that fell off skewers that I ate on a bun (I was on the phone while the grill skillet was being raided.  I forget how much Treyner eats!)

Then I ate a huge (I mean huge as in 1 1/2 bags of Dole Spring Mix) bowl of salad with Fetta Cheese and only 3 tablespoons of dressing.

For dessert I ate a 1/2 cup of icecream drizzled with a 1/2 tablespoon of caramel and a sprinkle of chocolate chips.

Carsyn was on the computer all last night searching for colleges and I am running out the door for aerobics so I will get it into SparkPeople as best as I can after.

I will say though I did well because I am almost 2 pounds down from yesterday!!!  

I think I will have a massive bowl of greens from now on.  Very filling and a heck of a lot less carbs than my usual repertoire of junk!


----------



## tlenzendorf

2 packets Strawberry Quaker Instant oatmeal

Lunch-2 Hard shell Fresca tacos from Taco Bell and a Diet Pepsi

Dinner-2 Grilled cheese sandwiches and 3 sticks each of celery and carrots, plus ~1 tbsp Dill dip

Snack-1/2 the fat Edy's Chocolate Brownie Chunk Ice Cream.  I know, I know, its still not good even if its half the fat, but it was a reward for not eating any all week!

Thursday May 13th Done

Today will be a difficult day.  I already know I'll be sad to write down me eatings since I'm having a donut while I type this.  At least the weather is FINALLY nice here so I can walk at lunch and we can have softball tonight.  Then I plan on running sometime tonight.


----------



## lizzyb5280

Woo-hoo!  Thanks to my pre-tracking, I stuck to my plan and stayed pretty much right on target!  DH worked late, and MIL took DD to gymnastics for us, so I ended up eating the apple early and had dinner after they both got home.

Breakfast - Granola bar, glass of milk - 292 cal

Lunch - Grilled boneless pork chop, brussels sprouts, mac n cheese - 623 cal

Dinner - Sloppy Joe and seasoned fries - 629 cal

Snacks - 1/2 banana, 2 raspberries, medium apple - 138 cal

Daily totals:
Calories - 1682 (target 1330 - 1680)
Carbs - 165 (target 178 - 257)
Fat - 71 (target 35 - 61)
Protein - 99 (target 60 - 138)

*Thursday May 13 Done*


----------



## Dizneydawn

I have entered everything I could minus the scraps of chicken and veggies (grilled) that I put on the dinner roll.  It was enough for one sandwich.

I will be finding a new dressing - way too much fat for the one I had in the fridge...probably making my own from scratch!

Went over a bit but not too bad and I know I need to kick Miss. Carsyn off the computer from now on and put my snack in before I eat.  I eyeballed the numbers and my eyeball is blind obviously. 

I left probably 3/4 cup of salad mix and feta at the bottom of the bowl but I was not about to dissect what I did not eat to re-measure.  Good enough and I know there were calories eaten in the chicken/veggies I did not put in.

Dinner:

Dole Classic Romaine Salad Blend, 7.5 cup  	
Brianna's Homestyle "The New American" Dressing, 3 tbsp 	
Valbreso Feta, 3 oz 	
Lunds & Byerlys White Knot Rolls, 1 serving
Calories 655  	Carbs 48  	Fat 46      Protein 20

SnacK:
Stone Ridge Caramel Cheesecake Real Ice Cream, 0.5 cup  	
Butterscotch or caramel topping, 2 tbsp 	(Dan put this on for me and I am not sure if he used the full 2 tablespoons or not but I am counting it)
Toll House Semi sweet chocolate chips, 1 tbsp
Total:  Calories 313  	Carbs 54  	Fat  11  	Protein  4

Total for the day: (goal range)
Calories 1,698 ( 1,220 - 1,570 ) Carbs 209 (165 - 239)  Fat 72 ( 33 - 57)  Protein 62 (	60 - 129) 	

Only regret for the day - Fat in the dressing!!!
Positive for the day - I will cherish that ice cream treat!  Totally worth it but would have only 1 tbsp of caramel from now on!  It filled that sweet tooth and was just perfect!


----------



## mom2faith

Hi All!!

Last night was a bad night for me.  I just had to give into some cravings.  I had a handful of Ripple Chips (no dip) and a couple of small cookies.  I just CAVED!!!  But, I tried to keep it small.

Calories - 1914 (goal 1500 to 1700, so + 214)
Water - 48 oz (goal 64 oz)
Excersize - 20 min walk (goal 30 minutes of activity a day)

May 13 Complete

TGIF!!! That is all I can say.  I have been exhausted all week!!  I think that flight home from hell last weekend just whiped me for the whole week.  Plus I had 3 town council meetings this week, parent teacherinterviews and one eveing of mystery shopping!! I feel like I have not seen DD since before I left for Vegas.  But, the good side is, the rest of my month is pretty free.  I had one crappy week and now I can relax!! 

Did anyone watch Private Practice?  OMG is all I can say  WHY did they do that??  (I am trying not to spoil it for anyone who PVR'd it)

Whatcha up to this weekend? Tonight our town is having their garage sales, so I am hoping DH and DD are up for a walk around town.  Tomorrow is my bi-monthly scrapbook event (we get together every 2 months throughout the year and scrap for 12 hours!) So, that means not a lot of healthy choices and a whole lot of sitting on my butt for the day.  But it is a lot of fun!! Sunday we are having a Survivor finale get together with a few friends. It is kind of a standing date for every survivor.  Fun and an excuse to visit 

TTYL


----------



## tlenzendorf

I watched Private Practice   I bawled and bawled.  And then Brent came in the bedroom and laughed at me, are you crying over a tv show is what he said.  I said shut up   I totally did not see that coming either!!


----------



## mom2faith

tlenzendorf said:


> I watched Private Practice   I bawled and bawled.  And then Brent came in the bedroom and laughed at me, are you crying over a tv show is what he said.  I said shut up   I totally did not see that coming either!!



The worst for me was when Pete had to ***** and then she freaked out! 

And when the person was talking to the other person about "All the bad things have happened to you now!!  Broke my heart!!

(I blocked it out to eliminate spoilers, but you know what I am talking about!!)

OK.  Nuff about that.  Focus on HAPPY things!!


----------



## Anna114

So the bad news is that I'm back from the Poly  
The semi good news is that I only gained 4 pounds. (I was going to be happy if it was 5 pounds) 
The good news is that I've already lost 2 of those pounds! Now if I could lose the other 2 by next Friday when I head off to my next adventure. My brother is getting married by Elvis, in Vegas, a week from tomorrow


----------



## Dizneydawn

Friday May 14th - Breakfast - None

Lunch: Huge Salad Again 
Brianna's Lemon Tarragon Dressing, 2 tbsp 	
Dole Field Greens, 0.5 serving 	
Dole Mediterranean Blend, 2 serving 	
Valbreso Feta, 3 oz 	
Kellogs All Brabn Garlic & Herb - 18 crackers, 1 serving - crushed and added for crunch. 		
Lunch TOTALS: 	Calories 435 	Carbs 38 	Fat 24 	Protein 18

*I actually have some of the feta saved for tonight's salad but entered it here because I measured out what amount was left for the day - crumbled then did not feel like re-measuring.

Lemon Dressing = NO FAT!!!! 

Off to get some groceries.

Went to water aerobics.  Only 45 minutes today and they had a sub who worked muscle building forever.  She had no clue what she was doing - you do not do repetitive arm exercises with resistance for 5 minutes.  The older ladies were not happy.

But she hardly did any cardio - so I did 15 minutes after class of fast movements till I could not breathe.  So one hour done today!


----------



## gellybean

Regarding PP and why they did it, there's an interview with Shonda Rhimes on www . ew . com and then go to the Ausiello Files under the TV tab. It'll answer some questions. 

I haven't watched the whole thing yet, I'm actually behind about 5 episodes, but I may have kinda flipped over and watched the last 5 mins of the finale. 

Don't kill me.


For Breakfast:

1 Bagle Thin
2 TBSP Whipped Cream Cheese
170 cals, 6 g of fat (I think-will double check when I track here in a bit)

I'm meeting a friend and her two girls with my two boys at Dairy Queen this afternoon. We used to do this weekly in the beginning of the year and the year kinda got away from us. We're wanting to hang out some before school's out in 2 weeks! 

I've already hit up the DQ nutrition site to figure out what if any treats I can let myself have. We're not eating, just ice cream for the kids. Depending on how strong I'm being ....  I've got about 4 options from 150-300 cals each.  And this will probably serve as my lunch. Not the healthiest thing, I know, but it'll work for today.


Welcome home Anna!! Congrats on only gaining 4 and already being back down 2.

For all the ladies that had less than perfect days yesterday (like I did) THANK YOU for sharing. It made me feel better. Glad to know I'm not the only one that slips sometimes!

Catch y'all later!


----------



## MulanUSAF

Breakfast:
3 scrambled egg whites with jack cheese and green onions
2 slices of bacon
1 cup of mixed fruit
274 cal/20 carb/13 fat/22 protein

Lunch:
2 slices of roast beef
1/4 cup of shredded cheddar
1 low carb tortilla
handful of carrot sticks w/hummus
265 cal/22 carb/15 fat/17 protein

So far so good... dreading dinner a bit because I'll be going to a seafood buffet with friends for a birthday celebration.  How the heck does one count calories at a buffet?


----------



## mom2faith

.


----------



## tlenzendorf

mom2faith said:


> Thanks.  Now I found out the Flash Forward is cancelled.  It was one of those shows that you knew itwas coming, but I sure hope they tie up the lose ends.



Flash Forward is cancelled now, too??!!  What the crap!!   They better tie off loose ends for sure!


----------



## MulanUSAF

gellybean said:


> I've already hit up the DQ nutrition site to figure out what if any treats I can let myself have. We're not eating, just ice cream for the kids. Depending on how strong I'm being ....  I've got about 4 options from 150-300 cals each.  And this will probably serve as my lunch. Not the healthiest thing, I know, but it'll work for today.



Wow, I don't think I could go to a DQ and not eat ice cream.  In fact, I avoid it all together at the mall by parking on the other side, so I don't have to walk by it and lose self control.  Before I found out I was diabetic, I used to hit up DQ for Butterfinger blizzards or orange julius drinks almost every single time I go to the mall.  Sigh...


----------



## Octoberbeauty

Flash Forward has been cancelled? NOOOOOOO My bf and I love that show. We dish on it every week.  

Thank you all for the warm welcome. Stopping by to say hello.  I've got company coming from out of state so I'm getting ready for her, but I'll be ready to jump in here by Monday. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## cheerful chickadee

I'm here, haven't had much time to post this week. I had a rocky start to the week....

Saturday is my weigh in day and my cheat day (counter-productive you say? never!) So last sat. I weighed in, took my 1lb weight loss and then had 2pcs of pizza & 3 oven roasted wings for dinner. I stay on my WW points all day, I just splurge on dinner, it's not a free for all of binging. I've been doing this once a week since I started in January and have still managed to lose 30+lbs. Honestly, I look forward to it all week . Sunday i return to my regularly schedule routine, 24WW points, 1 hour on the treadmill daily, 30 mins on the elliptical daily.  WW also has flex points and activity points which I never use so those should cover my cheat dinner on saturday.

I'm a bit OCD about weighing myself, I do it every time I'm in the bathroom which I know I shouldn't BUT I can't help myself. I weighed in Tuesday and almost threw in the towel. I was thisclose! That evil scale revealed that I was up 4lbs from Saturday!! I about died. My unused flex points and activity points should have more than covered my cheat. I was so frustrated and angry but I took my butt to the gym anyway and worked it out. I weighed in this morning (told ya OCD) and now I'm DOWN 1lb from Saturday  the body truly is a strange thing. I know I shouldn't get so upset at my weight 4 days before weigh in day but it was a kick in the pants. At this point I'll be happy if I can hold on to that 1lb loss


the daily journal is a great idea, I do it every day for my WW points but don't know if I'll get a chance to post it every day so I can't officially commit. Reading everyone else's is giving me ideas for my meals though, I tend to find something low point and eat it all the time then I get sick of it! 


breakfast:
strawberry smoothie  2pts   (1 cup ice, 1/2 cup light & fit vanilla yogurt, 1 cup strawberries)
25% less sugar PB & chocolate chip granola bar  1.5pts

snack:
 del monte fruit chiller 1pt

lunch:
Deli fresh turkey sandwich (on sandwich thin) with 1Tbsp lite ceasar dressing 3.5pts
lettuce & tomato - free


snack:
WW cheese stick 1 pt
apple 1pt

dinner will be ceasar salad (romaine lettuce, 2 Tbsp lite caesar dressing and 2 sm. grilled chicken breast cut into strips)  8pts

snack later will be another smoothie (really good obviously lol) 2 pts.
5 cups light butter popcorn 3pts

total 23pts

May 14th DONE!!


----------



## mom2faith

cheerful chickadee said:


> I'm a bit OCD about weighing myself, I do it every time I'm in the bathroom which I know I shouldn't BUT I can't help myself. I weighed in Tuesday and almost threw in the towel. I was thisclose! That evil scale revealed that I was up 4lbs from Saturday!! I about died. My unused flex points and activity points *should have more than covered my cheat*. I was so frustrated and angry but I took my butt to the gym anyway and worked it out. I weighed in this morning (told ya OCD) and now I'm DOWN 1lb from Saturday  the body truly is a strange thing. I know I shouldn't get so upset at my weight 4 days before weigh in day but it was a kick in the pants. At this point I'll be happy if I can hold on to that 1lb loss



Please do not take this as criticism!  This is 100% just unsolicited advice

But, it sounds to me like when you "cheat" you are not tracking what you eat?  Am I correct?  You said that it "should've" covered  your cheat, but you do not know.

I am only pointing this out becuase this is truly my biggest mistake as well.  I have a little of this and a little of that and I think - well my calories "should" be OK.  But in reality, I have no idea, I am just gambling (and obviously losing).

Even if you cheat, you should track what you are eating, just so you can learn how many points (or calories) is in everything.  That way you retrain your brain, and when you reach goal you will have more chance of succeeding. 

I hope this isn't coming off as "preaching" as I certainly am not!!  I need to tell myself this as well, and  I am learning to do it too.  I am very dishonest with myself abouthow much I really eat and I often "forget" somethings i had eaten.  Since journalling, I am much more aware of how that handful of chips can throw off a whole day (or week!!). 

You are doing great at pre-planning your meals though - I am horrible for this!!  Suddenly it is 4:30 and I realize I have 200 calories for dinner.  (not going to happen!!)

Good luck - and once again, just some thoughts I am sharing.  I am ot criticizing you at all!!  We each have to do this our own way


----------



## Dizneydawn

Tonight was egg salad sandwiches for dinner.

I made the egg salad and minus knowing I put in 16 eggs, enough mayo to make it look/taste like we like and celery and onion...I have no clue how many servings it would make let alone quantity of mayo.

This is where I find it difficult.  I could have made it, measured out what I put in for mayo and the extras and then, spent the few minutes it would have taken to scoop as many 1/4 cup servings out as I could do from a big batch to see how many it feeds.

I just was not in the mood to do that.

Actually I did not even think about it until after it was mixed.

So I measured out 1/4 cup of egg salad each on 2 pieces of bread and had 2 open face sandwiches.  Felt better than 4 pieces of bread like I used to do.

I am guessing it is about 1 egg chopped and 2 tablespoons of dressing to fill a 1/2 cup of egg salad mix that also has chinks of onion and celery in it.

Does that sound about right to you all?

Ugh!  Mad at myself for not thinking through the process and just cooking like the old days.

If that is right then I still have a ton of calories left for my day and protein and carbs.  I will totally be over for my fat again.

Learning as I go still!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Hello everyone!  It looks like people are doing GREAT with their daily reporting.  I just skimmed through everyone's posts for the last few days.  I wish I had more time to be here but rehearsals take it out of me.

I've been pretty good overall in the last few days.  I have managed to walk everyday at lunch.  Wednesday it was just for 10 minutes, but the rest of the week I've done a full mile.  It's actually really great to get out of the building for awhile.  The musical director and the assistant production manager are now walking with me everyday which is nice too.  I also managed to avoid the doughnuts and pastries on Tuesday and the krispy kremes today.  Not easy because those krispy kremes were fresh and the actors tried to convince me to eat one.  I literally turned to the one pushing it and said in my sassy voice "Look.  I've lost 13 pounds and 11 inches since February.  I walk a mile a day.  I am NOT undoing that by eating a doughnut!!!"

I still think I am going to be up in weight this week.  The biggest problem with rehearsals is I don't get home until late and by the time I get notes out and the rest of the paperwork done, it is 8 or 8:30 and I am STARVING for dinner.  I end up eating too much too fast.  I did my midweek check in today and I was up 3.5 pounds from MOnday.  I'm trying to do better for the second half of the week, but...  Oh well.  At least it is still better than normal.  Last year at this time, I was NOT walking everyday at lunch AND I was eating fast food for lunch every day.

I hope you all have a great weekend.  Think of me, sitting in rehearsals and getting no day off until a week from  Monday.


----------



## lizzyb5280

Today was a very random day.  Friday's are my free day anyway, so usually I don't plug them into spark, but I did mostly keep track of what I ate.

Breakfast - fruity cheerios and milk

Lunch - one hot dog with about a tablespoon of ketchup, the last 3/4 cup or so of mac n cheese, and a handful of grape tomatoes

Snacks - grapes and raspberries, and a couple squares of ghiradelli dark chocolate.  DH got it for my birthday, and I loooove it, but will be so glad to see it out of the house.  Only one square left!

Dinner - Papa John's pizza.  We were supposed to make pizza for dinner tonight, but DH was working on one of our cars plus one of his friends (he works for Safelite Auto Glass, so was changing the two windshields) and we got to sitting around outside talking while DD played, and before we knew it it was 7:30!  Only ate two slices though, which is a big improvement over my norm.

This weekend is our church fair, and DH and I will be working tomorrow afternoon as well as taking DD on some rides.  Will have to do my best not to pig out while we're there!


----------



## MulanUSAF

Dinner:

Went to a seafood buffet.  I think I did okay by eating mostly protein rich stuff like steamed crab legs, peel-and-eat shrimp, broiled salmon and scallops.  I totally skipped the melted butter and all the carb rich foods like potatoes and dinner rolls.  I did have a plate of caesar salad and a small cup of frozen yogurt for dessert.  So, I estimate the whole meal to be about 600-700 calories?  I hope so at least.


Friday, May 14, DONE!


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

Dizneydawn said:


> has chinks of onion



 Ok knowing you, you typed too fast and failed to proof read.....with that in mind...

What is a CHINK of onion?  and Further how many calories do I have to count for it?


----------



## Mndisneygirl

grumpyyoungguy said:


> Ok knowing you, you typed too fast and failed to proof read.....with that in mind...
> 
> What is a CHINK of onion?  and Further how many calories do I have to count for it?


 
hee hee
Dan, Dan, the funny man!!


----------



## gellybean

This day is gonna be interesting aka hard to track.


At DQ this afternoon I had half of a medium Dr Pepper (100 cals approx but will double check before tracking it) and 4 bites Literally just 4 bites of DS2's hot fudge sundae. The whole sundae is 300 cals so I have no clue how to track it.

For dinner tonight sis and I went to BJs Brewhouse. We ordered the Parmesan Kettle Potato Chips and I had about 1/3 of an order with some homemade French Onion dip. Then 3 slices of the flatbread pizza Margherita style. Then I ordered their mini plates, snack size entree of Hawaiian Shrimp which was 6 little bitty grilled shrimp with approx a cup of white sticky rice and a 1/2 cup of steamed broccoli. 

Then we split an Apple Crisp. with ice cream.






So yeah. I didn't do as bad as I could have but I definitely did worse than I should have. 

Gonna try to track it but it's gonna be hard to figure out all of it. 

Staying home with DS2 tomorrow and Sunday. DS7 is with his dad. Should be easier to stay on track foodwise.


Edit- ok so when I tracked it, I tracked everything except the chips and the crisp. Just can't figure out how to track them. The good news is without those two things tracked, I was at a 1600 cals deficit for the day. So even if the crisp (about a 1/3 of an order between my sister, DS2 and what we left on the plate) and about 20 chips with 2 tbsp of dip were 1000 cals I still deficited 600 cals today. And I think I'm way over counting cals by saying 1000. So I was careful enough during the day to allow for the calorie splurge tonight. The proof will be in the pudding so to speak when I weigh in the morning! 

And on a unrelated but related, Small World is gonna be closed for refurb during our August trip. I've never ever been to Disney when I didn't ride IASW first. It's tradition. And I'm freaking out a little bit! NOT gonna lie! 

OH! And I bought a dress for my cousin's beach wedding this July. It's really cute. And I got it in a 18/20. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOO!!!!!!  I am super super happy. And I think even if I lose 10-20 lbs between now and the middle of July, the way it hangs it'll be ok. I looked for a pic online but can't find it. It's a sun dress, black with white dots and the dots get smaller at the waist and larger at the end of the skirt. It's cute. I'm just thrilled it's a size smaller than I was in and two sizes (really 5 cus I was pushing out of a 26/28 and now am in an 18/20) smaller than my heaviest at Lane Bryant.  
Friday May 14 DONE


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

Dizneydawn said:


> I think a ton of us could walk/jog = wog,  the Princess.  No matter what, we would have fun and feel accomplished!!!
> 
> Am I planting seeds for you all???



How long is the Princess? I would love to do something like that in Disney World, but right now, the most excercise I get is chasing kids around at work!



mom2faith said:


> I was wondering if any of you were giving yourselves rewards for mini-goals met?
> 
> These are mine:
> 
> "ONE"derland (27.4 lbs to go!!) - gel nails
> Goal weight (67.4 lbs to go!!) - tattoo (something I have always wanted, and never found the reason to get. Now i have a reason and a goal )



My goals are:
5 pounds: Antenna ball
10 pounds: Pedicure
20 pounds: Disney Necklace
Not quite sure what other ones I have yet... but my big one is...
75 pounds: Trip to Disney World!



tlenzendorf said:


> Snack-1/2 the fat Edy's Chocolate Brownie Chunk Ice Cream.  I know, I know, its still not good even if its half the fat, but it was a reward for not eating any all week!



Congrats! I can't handle it when I have ANY of it in the house! I either pig out on it, or I can't have any of it!



mom2faith said:


> Did anyone watch Private Practice?  OMG is all I can say  WHY did they do that??  (I am trying not to spoil it for anyone who PVR'd it)



OMG I watched it too! I started watching it at the end of last season.  But I cheated this season.  I look up the spoilers and news to forsee upcoming events. Fortunately I had a heads up of what was going to happen, but one scene ripped me apart.

Now, if you were talking about LOST.... thats another story entirely!!  I am absolutely addicted to the show and have been since season 1.  I have stayed spoiler-free most of the time the show has been on the air and definitely all season this year.  Can't believe its going to end on May 23rd.  Any fellow LOSTies?


----------



## Dizneydawn

Running and will be gone all day today.  Soccer tourney for Baylor.

But....

*Friday May 14th is done Baby!!!!*

Ya know this tracking and eating within the guidelines thing a ma bob works!

Shocking I know!!!

I was frustrated with the whole egg salad thing yesterday and just ate nothing else for the night.  I was not hungry either or could have had a yogurt.  I know I had a few bites of egg salad as I made it so I figured stop where I was at.

This morning...down from yesterday.

Yes, I can still bite the pooch by overeating from this weekend but I honestly want that darn palm tree on my siggie more than chocolate right now.  So I will be great this weekend and look forward to Monday's weigh in.

Dinner:
S Rosens Oatmeal/Sunflower bread, 2 serving 	
Egg, fresh, 1 large 	
Hellmann's Mayonaise, 2 tbsp 	1
Dinner TOTALS: 	475 	37 	31 	14 	 

Snack:


Butter, salted, 0.5 tbsp 	
Lunds & Byerleys Artisans Goat's milk Sourdough bread, 1 serving 	
Snack TOTALS: 	181 	26 	6 	4


Totals: 	CALORIES 1,090 (1,220 - 1,570)	CARBS 101 	(165 - 239)  FAT 61 (33 - 57) 	PROTEIN 36 (60-129)

Goal for today:  Be more balanced.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

My goodness, I've been offline since Tuesday - our internet was out. I have to catch up from page 114.  I just wanted to let you all know that I haven't given up on following the program. 

I've been tracking my food, made it to the gym once and took walks at lunch twice, and drank my water.  Now I'm going to get caught up on everything.


----------



## njcarita

reality check time.....I'm wearing a bathing suit tonight....... attending a small graduation party for a close friend who just graduated college  and I just recieved the" oh... don't forget to bring your bathing suit  cause we are going to use the jaccuzzi  email"..................


----------



## MulanUSAF

Breakfast:  None, got up late

Lunch: 
-leftover teriyaki chicken drumsticks (2)
-1 scoop of coffee ice cream 

It's hot and humid today with the temperature in the 90's.  The kind of day that JJ, my pet bunny, is glued to the floor vent soaking up the A/C.  So all I wanted was something cold to eat for lunch.  Cold chicken straight out of the fridge hits the spot, but the ice cream was probably not a good idea.  Will be going to the gym in a little bit to work it off.

Edited to add dinner:
-Asian chicken salad
-watermelon
-2 pieces of rye crispbread

Total: 1123 cal/67 carb/53 fat/71 protein

Saturday May 15 Done!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Ok, so I finally got caught up on the posts (normally it doesn't take me this long to read) we took the dog for a long walk, went to the cities Peddlers Fair, out to lunch and then there was a call from American Express where our flight to MCO in October was cancelled by Virgin America so I had to find new flights (this is as close to a freaked out smiley that I could find). Is it bad that in the back of my mind the entire time I'm trying to figure out what we were going to do with the tickets I kept thinking "WOW, finally something new to post to my PTR?" Come on over and read the entire story (to be posted later tonight). I'm getting tired of talking to myself.


Ok, I've actually taken notes down on my comments(sorry some of them are old)

PixiePlanner - I hope your daughter is feeling better soon and the tests are all negative.

tlenzendorf - I'm on FB! Feel free to friend me "jane erin wood" open to anyone on this thread (just mention the DIS in the friend request so I know where you are from)

njcarita - you mentioned you made a veggie meal - care to share your recipe for coucous?

Dawn - you asked how the cooking class was going.  We are having a blast!!  Sometimes its difficult because the recipes are not diet friendly (I think I've used more butter in the last couple of weeks than I did all of last year). But the experience is worth it (and I try and only take small samplings of the final item). We have our last French Bistro Class on Tuesday and an Italian Made Easy class on Wednesday.  Jim really likes to cook and I'm normally happy doing the prep cook stuff. We've met some really nice people. I actually wish the classes were longer term.  

Mom2Faith - The secret shopper thing sounds cool. I'll have to find your post again and look up the website.  I've been involved in some Market Research projects but those are few and far between. I also have an iPod Touch and will check out the Eat This/Not That app.  Any other suggestions?  I'll have to think of some rewards to give myself for hitting goals. I like the massage suggestion.

Welcome to all the newbies!!  

Lizzb5280 - thank you for your detailed description of your issues.  You certainly do seem to have a good attitude (and a supportive Hubby). I don't know what is involved in the Princess run, but dang it if we go, we can take turns pushing you whenever you need to take a break! (of course if there are any hills can I jump on the back of the chair and coast with you cause if its long I'll have to do some MAJOR training to get prepped)

Duchie - I can SO understand your issues.  I'm amazed that some smart people seem to get stuck in relationships with the totally wrong person and all you can do is stand by them and help them when they crash.

MulanUSAF - I'm pulling for you going to WDW in Oct when you hit your goal.  Come the first week and we can meet!

Anna - I didn't look at your signature. Are you writing a TR? If not, I'd love to hear any stories - how did you deal with the meals while on vacation. I'd love any tips that you have to offer.

Stacy - Congrats on turning down the doughnut pusher!!!  I was a theater geek in my high school and college days. Pre-production time is brutal but you seem to be doing well on the walking - keep it up!!! And good work getting others to join you!

Gellybean -  on the new dress!!!  I know how good it feels to go down a size. I'm sure you'll rock that dress!

Ok - that's all the notes for past posts.  I didn't get a chance to track my food yet today and we REALLY need to run to pick up a kid and hit the grocery store. I'll enter everything in tonight and post it.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Dawn - I'm IN for posting my food tracker. Here is today's, not the best day, but within my goals. We went out for chinese, so I just had to pick the closest item listed in SparkPeople since it was a little restaurant but I only ate part of the lunch and went really light on dinner. 

Daily Goal:
Calories:	1,280*-*1,630
Fat: 34*-*60
Carbohydrates:	172*-*249
Protein:	60*-*134
Fiber, total dietary: 25*-*35

Actuals for May 14
Calories: 1,469 
Fat: 65 
Carbohydrates: 158
Protein: 52
Fiber, total dietary: 18


Breakfast:
Arnold Select Sandwich Thins Multi Grain 1 Sandwich thin, 2 serving
Jams, preserves, jelly, 2 tbsp
Country Crock, Shed's Spread Country Crock Light (Soft), 1 Tbsp , 2 serving

Lunch:
White Rice, medium grain, 0.5 cup
Chinese, Beef with Broccoli, 4.4 oz flank steak, 0.25 serving
Egg Roll, Shrimp, Take Out, 1 oz
Chinese, Wonton Soup, 3 wontons, 0.75 serving

Dinner:
Ground beef, 2 oz
Salsa, 0.25 cup
Romaine Lettuce (salad), 2 cup, shredded

Snack:
Sees Scotchmallow, 1 serving

Walked: 4.77 miles (and then walked around the Peddlers Faire)
Water: Only got in about 24 oz. I'll need to boost that tomorrow.

May 14 DONE


----------



## gellybean

Breakfast - 
2 tortillas with 2 slices of Muenster cheese

AM Snack- Apple

Lunch -shared a small bowl (about a cup of pasta with 3 tbsp sauce) of leftover spaghetti with meat sauce that DS2 got from BJs last night. How do you track accurately when you share something! UGH! 

PM snack- 5 flips crackers with 1 tbsp allouette garlic herb spread

Dinner - 5 pieces of bruschetta bread (sliced rounds of a baguette toasted) with white bean bruschetta (I made this myself so I built it as 2 ozs bread, 11/2 cup Great Northern beans, and 2 tbsp olive oil. The spices don't count)

PM Snack - 1 bag 100 cal pretzels and 1 wafer ice cream cone with 1/2 cup peach and homemade vanilla ice cream 

By my calculations I hit 1748 today. My site I use is down for maintenance so I don't know what burn I've hit but as of 8pm my time I was gonna burn about 400 more than I ate today. 

I'm definitely seeing how important working out is. On days I don't work out I'm burning what I eat but nothing more. I'm going to have to lower my target of eating to 1200 cals on days I don't work out or go shopping to raise my burn. I hit the same burn walking around the mall for 2 hours last night as I do working out for 45 mins. Interesting eh? Course shopping may be good for the calorie budget but it's not good for the vacation budget! 

I'm glad to have the knowledge this week has given but I'm not expecting a big loss on Monday. I'll be happy with 1 lb loss.  Really happy with a 1 lb loss.

Hope you ladies had a great Saturday!


Saturday May 15 DONE


----------



## Dizneydawn

Sat may 14th Done

I am off to more soccer games for both boys today but I put every single bite I took into Spark People and will post here later.

Ate more than I should but waled 2 million miles in a huge city garage sale...and am down!!!


----------



## MulanUSAF

Breakfast: none

Lunch: big bowl of chicken caesar salad with sliced almonds, shredded Parmesan and croutons

Snack: frozen yogurt with strawberries

Dinner: chicken soft tacos with grilled onions and peppers, salsa and cheese (2 tacos)

total: 1122 cal/65 carb/49 fat/82 protein

Sunday, May 16 Done!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Just stopping by to say hi at the end of this ridicoulously busy weekend!  I had softball Friday night and had the best play of my life so far   Then Saturday and today I was in charge of practice and coaching Mariah's U10 Fast Pitch team.  They are definitely improving... but still are 1/7...  13 games left, hopefully they can win some more.  Today's game was a 0-1 in the last inning loss, so it wasn't as bad as some of them have been.  

So between being busy with those, running around like a chicken with my head cut off, and not having time for dinner Saturday night I'm hoping for a loss tomorrow morning!


----------



## gellybean

Hey everybody!

Dawn just called and she's in the ER with a kidney infection. She said she'll be fine but she wanted me to ask everyone to hold off on pm'ing her our weights tomorrow because she hasn't had a chance to clean her inbox out yet. She mentioned her yahoo email as an alternative for those that want to go ahead and send it, otherwise, to just wait until she's back on the DIS and lets us know that her inbox is ready for more pm's!

Wishing you a speedy recovery, Dawn!!!   


Hope everyone else is having a good weekend. 

~Aimee


----------



## MulanUSAF

Oh my goodness, GET WELL SOON DAWN!!!  

Thanks for the update gellybean!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Dawn - so sorry to hear you are dealing with health issues once more. I hope you are feeling better soon.

Today is turning out to be a challenging day. I had a conference call this morning, then we went to an Eagle Ceremony for four boys that had been in our Cub Scout group, tonight we are going to a celebration dinner for them.  I've been trying to be really lean on the calories today since I have no idea what is on the menu for dinner tonight.  All that without any time for exercise.  I'm hoping that I've done well enough this week to show some loss tomorrow.

I'll post my food diary later tonight


----------



## albertamommyof4

Dawn- hope you feel better real soon and a quick recovery, hugs


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Dawn - Feel better soon honey!  I'm thinking of you.

I hope everyone is having a better week than I am, weight wise.  I got on the scale this  morning and I was up 8 pounds from last week!  There is NO WAY I have gained 8 pounds this week.  I can't even imagine how much food I would  have to be eating for that.  I know that I have been eating dinner much later than normal and eating a bit more than I should because of how hungry I am but I have been within a 100 calories of the high end of my allowed calories.  Plus I have gotten a work out in every day but yesterday and today because of rain.  I also know that I haven't gotten as much water as normal because I can't leave the rehearsal room to go to the bathroom every 20 minutes.  But still  

I did check my measurements right after I got off the scale and I lost a bit off my hips and my thighs and everything was the same or a bit under so I just don't know.  I'll guess I'll see what the scale says tomorrow but I am not a happy camper!

BTW - I am on Facebook too.  I am Stacy A Blackburn and my picture is with all the princes and princesses in the castle show.  I would welcome a friend request from any of you.  Just mention the dis or skinny island so I don't accidentally ignore you!


----------



## Duchie

Hello everyone!

Im back from my weekend away.  I haven't caught up on all of the action here yet, but I wanted to post a report of my trip.  We always have a great time with this other family and this weekend was no exception.  It was challenging though!

We left Friday around 5:00.  We didnt want to get in too late because we knew theyd keep the kids up to see ours, and we didnt want them to be up too much past their bedtimes.  So I decided to pack sandwiches so we wouldnt have to stop for dinner.  The added bonus was that I could make it really healthy!  I packed sandwiches, grapes and carrots for everyone (mine was on a 100-calorie sandwich round).  I packed chips for everyone else and popcorn for me (from a 100-calorie bag).  Turns out this was a bonus on the points because it was really low.  I had a couple of drinks after we got there but was still way under on points for the day.

*Friday point totals:  Total allowed 25, total used 18 so 7 remaining.  Friday done.*

After we got the kiddos in bed the grown-ups were sitting around and chatting.  Someone brought out munchies and I declined.  My DH said that I was being very disciplined with my points.  My friend asked if I was doing WW and he said, Yeah, shes already lost 35 pounds!  They were shocked and said I didnt look like I had lost that much.  Believe it or not, it was really a compliment because it means they hadnt noticed just how much I had gained.  Anyway, my friend was saying I should have said something so she could have gotten some of the right foods for me.  I told her that WW was about learning how to make the right choices in all situations.  Im not always going to have all of the right things around (as I found out later in the weekend) so I needed to figure out how to be in the real, every day world.

Saturday was the challenging day.  For breakfast I stuck to fruit, a mini muffin and 1 slice of bacon.  We were supposed to go to a festival but it was rained out.  We went through many options but finally decided on going to a place called Incredible Pizza.  Gelly will understand when I say it was like Gattiland!  It had a pizza, pasta, soup, salad and dessert buffet, then a huge game room with all kinds of video games, mini golf, mini bowling, etc.  Looking over the buffet, there was nothing that I wanted except for salad, so I stuck to that (everything else just didnt look very good).  Well, the desserts looked fabulous but I just stayed FAAAAR away from them!  So lunch wasnt too bad.  

The evening was a killer, though.  First, my friend and I enjoyed a large glass of wine while the men relaxed.  I counted it as 2 servings because it was pretty big.  She poured me another one but just then DH came in and said he wanted some wine, so I let him drink it while I had some water.   Now my friend was trying to be mindful of the whole WW thing. Most of the time.  When it came time to discuss dinner she suggested a local burger place that was supposed to be really good.  She said they had other things on the menu so I thought Id be OK.  Well, the other things turned out to be chicken fried steak, chili cheese dogs, etc.  In other words, nothing healthy.  I decided to go ahead and get a cheeseburger and it was really tasty!  But a killer on points!  When we got home, the drinks began flowing!  I kept trying to stick to my rule of 1 glass of water for every drink, but my girlfriend kept just opening another for me.  But I did well, and the guys were great about supporting me.  Towards the end of the evening she brought out shots  no way was I doing those!  I knew if I did, then Id lose all resolve.  As it was the evening was bad enough and I ended up using some of my weekly allowance points.

*Saturday point total:  Total allowed is 25, total used was 31.5, so 25 daily plus 6.5 of the weekly points. Saturday done*

Sunday was easier as we were leaving to come home.  I wasnt hungry at breakfast so I just had half of a muffin.  We met my SIL for lunch and I decided on a salad with grilled chicken, blue cheese, and egg.  It wasnt too bad until I found the hair in it.  BLECH!!!!!  We stopped at a place called Buc-ees on the way home, which is a well-known Texas truck stop.  So many yummy things there!  Candy, chips, cinnamon rolls.  It was just so hard to stay away from all of that, but somehow I did.  I know I havent had enough water today because Im really thirsty right now.  

*Sunday point totals:  Used 19.5 out of 25, so 5.5 remaining.  Sunday done.*


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Stacy - don't freak out about the numbers on the scale. Weird things happen all the time. You know you did really well this week. Keep remembering that and the scale will show the results (someday, maybe not this week).

Duchie - welcome back. Sounds like you did as well as you could in with all your choices.  Congrats!

We just got back from the dinner. I tried to make some good choices and log everything on SP. I just get frustrated if it isn't a prepackaged item that I can pick the exact same item.  I have no idea if the items that I picked are close in calories to what I ate or not. I do have to say that knowing that I had to post everything stopped me from cruising the kitchen tonight.

Here is my food log today (had WAY too many snacks but I was hungry between lunch and dinner and didn't know what was going to be available).

Breakfast:   
Cheerios Cereal, 1 cup (1 serving) 
Strawberries, fresh, 1 cup, halves 

 Lunch:   
Peanut Butter, smooth style, 0.75 tbsp 
Arnold Select Sandwich Thins Multi Grain 1 Sandwich thin, 1 serving 
Jams, preserves, jelly, 1 tbsp  

Dinner:   
Fruit Salad, 2 cup 
Baked beans, plain or vegetarian, 0.5 cup 
Beef, bottom sirloin, tri-tip roast, trimmed, 
Dinner Rolls, 2 roll (1 oz) 
Oatmeal Cookies, 1 cookie 

Snack:   
 Sees Scotchmallow, 0.5 serving 
Sees Scotchmallow, 1 serving 
Orville Redenbacher's Mini Bags Popcorn - 94% Fat Free (Popped), 1 serving
Nabisco, 100 Calorie Packs, Chips Ahoy! Thin Crisps - 23 grams serving, 138 gram(s) 


CALORIES 1782
CARBS 247
FAT 56
PROTEIN 93 

Sunday, May 16 DONE


----------



## gellybean

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> My goodness, I've been offline since Tuesday - our internet was out. I have to catch up from page 114.  I just wanted to let you all know that I haven't given up on following the program.
> 
> I've been tracking my food, made it to the gym once and took walks at lunch twice, and drank my water.  Now I'm going to get caught up on everything.



Glad you're back online!!!  



njcarita said:


> sad2: reality check time.....I'm wearing a bathing suit tonight....... attending a small graduation party for a close friend who just graduated college  and I just recieved the" oh... don't forget to bring your bathing suit  cause we are going to use the jaccuzzi  email"..................



 I'd be freaking. Those are the things that keep me from going to events. 



MulanUSAF said:


> Breakfast:  None, got up late
> 
> Lunch:
> -leftover teriyaki chicken drumsticks (2)
> -1 scoop of coffee ice cream
> 
> It's hot and humid today with the temperature in the 90's.  The kind of day that JJ, my pet bunny, is glued to the floor vent soaking up the A/C.  So all I wanted was something cold to eat for lunch.  Cold chicken straight out of the fridge hits the spot, but the ice cream was probably not a good idea.  Will be going to the gym in a little bit to work it off.
> 
> Edited to add dinner:
> -Asian chicken salad
> -watermelon
> -2 pieces of rye crispbread
> 
> Total: 1123 cal/67 carb/53 fat/71 protein
> 
> Saturday May 15 Done!



I'm the same way in the summer time. I'm hoping that as it gets warmer, food will lose some appeal. Unfortunately the things I want in the summer time, in years past, are bad for me! Ice cream, cherry limeades etc. Ugh.



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Gellybean -  on the new dress!!!  I know how good it feels to go down a size. I'm sure you'll rock that dress!



I'm gonna try to make it over to your PTR soon!

Thanks for the vote of confidence. I really like it. But I'd love to lose another 10 lbs before I have to wear it!! And tone up my arms more!! The tops of my arms are looking much better but I can't seem to lose the bat flaps. 




tlenzendorf said:


> Just stopping by to say hi at the end of this ridicoulously busy weekend!  I had softball Friday night and had the best play of my life so far   Then Saturday and today I was in charge of practice and coaching Mariah's U10 Fast Pitch team.  They are definitely improving... but still are 1/7...  13 games left, hopefully they can win some more.  Today's game was a 0-1 in the last inning loss, so it wasn't as bad as some of them have been.
> 
> So between being busy with those, running around like a chicken with my head cut off, and not having time for dinner Saturday night I'm hoping for a loss tomorrow morning!




All that running around is gonna pay off tomorrow morning I bet!!!



MulanUSAF said:


> Oh my goodness, GET WELL SOON DAWN!!!
> 
> Thanks for the update gellybean!



Anytime! 



Stacybaeasm said:


> Dawn - Feel better soon honey!  I'm thinking of you.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a better week than I am, weight wise.  I got on the scale this  morning and I was up 8 pounds from last week!  There is NO WAY I have gained 8 pounds this week.  I can't even imagine how much food I would  have to be eating for that.  I know that I have been eating dinner much later than normal and eating a bit more than I should because of how hungry I am but I have been within a 100 calories of the high end of my allowed calories.  Plus I have gotten a work out in every day but yesterday and today because of rain.  I also know that I haven't gotten as much water as normal because I can't leave the rehearsal room to go to the bathroom every 20 minutes.  But still
> 
> I did check my measurements right after I got off the scale and I lost a bit off my hips and my thighs and everything was the same or a bit under so I just don't know.  I'll guess I'll see what the scale says tomorrow but I am not a happy camper!
> 
> BTW - I am on Facebook too.  I am Stacy A Blackburn and my picture is with all the princes and princesses in the castle show.  I would welcome a friend request from any of you.  Just mention the dis or skinny island so I don't accidentally ignore you!



I sent you an add!! 

Don't let the scale scare you!! I've had losses when I gained inches and gains when I lost inches! The scales gonna ebb and flow! You know that you're making strides toward a healthier you.  Still tracking and still trying!  Stacy!! That scale's gonna catch back up to all the work you've been doing!! 



Duchie said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Im back from my weekend away.  I haven't caught up on all of the action here yet, but I wanted to post a report of my trip.  We always have a great time with this other family and this weekend was no exception.  It was challenging though!
> 
> We left Friday around 5:00.  We didnt want to get in too late because we knew theyd keep the kids up to see ours, and we didnt want them to be up too much past their bedtimes.  So I decided to pack sandwiches so we wouldnt have to stop for dinner.  The added bonus was that I could make it really healthy!  I packed sandwiches, grapes and carrots for everyone (mine was on a 100-calorie sandwich round).  I packed chips for everyone else and popcorn for me (from a 100-calorie bag).  Turns out this was a bonus on the points because it was really low.  I had a couple of drinks after we got there but was still way under on points for the day.
> 
> *Friday point totals:  Total allowed 25, total used 18 so 7 remaining.  Friday done.*
> 
> After we got the kiddos in bed the grown-ups were sitting around and chatting.  Someone brought out munchies and I declined.  My DH said that I was being very disciplined with my points.  My friend asked if I was doing WW and he said, Yeah, shes already lost 35 pounds!  They were shocked and said I didnt look like I had lost that much.  Believe it or not, it was really a compliment because it means they hadnt noticed just how much I had gained.  Anyway, my friend was saying I should have said something so she could have gotten some of the right foods for me.  I told her that WW was about learning how to make the right choices in all situations.  Im not always going to have all of the right things around (as I found out later in the weekend) so I needed to figure out how to be in the real, every day world.
> 
> Saturday was the challenging day.  For breakfast I stuck to fruit, a mini muffin and 1 slice of bacon.  We were supposed to go to a festival but it was rained out.  We went through many options but finally decided on going to a place called Incredible Pizza.  Gelly will understand when I say it was like Gattiland!  It had a pizza, pasta, soup, salad and dessert buffet, then a huge game room with all kinds of video games, mini golf, mini bowling, etc.  Looking over the buffet, there was nothing that I wanted except for salad, so I stuck to that (everything else just didnt look very good).  Well, the desserts looked fabulous but I just stayed FAAAAR away from them!  So lunch wasnt too bad.
> 
> The evening was a killer, though.  First, my friend and I enjoyed a large glass of wine while the men relaxed.  I counted it as 2 servings because it was pretty big.  She poured me another one but just then DH came in and said he wanted some wine, so I let him drink it while I had some water.   Now my friend was trying to be mindful of the whole WW thing. Most of the time.  When it came time to discuss dinner she suggested a local burger place that was supposed to be really good.  She said they had other things on the menu so I thought Id be OK.  Well, the other things turned out to be chicken fried steak, chili cheese dogs, etc.  In other words, nothing healthy.  I decided to go ahead and get a cheeseburger and it was really tasty!  But a killer on points!  When we got home, the drinks began flowing!  I kept trying to stick to my rule of 1 glass of water for every drink, but my girlfriend kept just opening another for me.  But I did well, and the guys were great about supporting me.  Towards the end of the evening she brought out shots  no way was I doing those!  I knew if I did, then Id lose all resolve.  As it was the evening was bad enough and I ended up using some of my weekly allowance points.
> 
> *Saturday point total:  Total allowed is 25, total used was 31.5, so 25 daily plus 6.5 of the weekly points. Saturday done*
> 
> Sunday was easier as we were leaving to come home.  I wasnt hungry at breakfast so I just had half of a muffin.  We met my SIL for lunch and I decided on a salad with grilled chicken, blue cheese, and egg.  It wasnt too bad until I found the hair in it.  BLECH!!!!!  We stopped at a place called Buc-ees on the way home, which is a well-known Texas truck stop.  So many yummy things there!  Candy, chips, cinnamon rolls.  It was just so hard to stay away from all of that, but somehow I did.  I know I havent had enough water today because Im really thirsty right now.
> 
> *Sunday point totals:  Used 19.5 out of 25, so 5.5 remaining.  Sunday done.*



Gattiland is the devil!  

Love their buffalo chicken pizza and their cinnamon rolls.

If you managed to just eat from the salad bar?!! Well then you get a big ol 

That's awesome!!! 

Way to really be concious of what you ate this weekend. Those flex points are there for a reason !! You did Fab - u - lous!  



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Stacy - don't freak out about the numbers on the scale. Weird things happen all the time. You know you did really well this week. Keep remembering that and the scale will show the results (someday, maybe not this week).
> 
> Duchie - welcome back. Sounds like you did as well as you could in with all your choices.  Congrats!
> 
> We just got back from the dinner. I tried to make some good choices and log everything on SP. I just get frustrated if it isn't a prepackaged item that I can pick the exact same item.  I have no idea if the items that I picked are close in calories to what I ate or not. I do have to say that knowing that I had to post everything stopped me from cruising the kitchen tonight.
> 
> Here is my food log today (had WAY too many snacks but I was hungry between lunch and dinner and didn't know what was going to be available).
> 
> Breakfast:
> Cheerios Cereal, 1 cup (1 serving)
> Strawberries, fresh, 1 cup, halves
> 
> Lunch:
> Peanut Butter, smooth style, 0.75 tbsp
> Arnold Select Sandwich Thins Multi Grain 1 Sandwich thin, 1 serving
> Jams, preserves, jelly, 1 tbsp
> 
> Dinner:
> Fruit Salad, 2 cup
> Baked beans, plain or vegetarian, 0.5 cup
> Beef, bottom sirloin, tri-tip roast, trimmed,
> Dinner Rolls, 2 roll (1 oz)
> Oatmeal Cookies, 1 cookie
> 
> Snack:
> Sees Scotchmallow, 0.5 serving
> Sees Scotchmallow, 1 serving
> Orville Redenbacher's Mini Bags Popcorn - 94% Fat Free (Popped), 1 serving
> Nabisco, 100 Calorie Packs, Chips Ahoy! Thin Crisps - 23 grams serving, 138 gram(s)
> 
> 
> CALORIES 1782
> CARBS 247
> FAT 56
> PROTEIN 93
> 
> Sunday, May 16 DONE



I get frustrated trying to track things without packaging or nutritional info. 


Ok, gotta ask.

What's a scotchmallow?




Personal update:

Did really well today considering it was a Sunday.

Breakfast- None

Slept too late for my first meal to be called Breakfast. It was DH's first Sunday off in WEEKS so we were totally lazy and watched cartoons in bed til nearly noon with DS2 since DS7 was with his dad.

Lunch-
2 oz fat free deli turkey
1 serving Harvest Cheddar Sun Chips
apple

Snack-
1 bag 100 cal popcorn
1 bag 100 cal yogurt pretzels

Dinner-
homemade spinach mac n cheese  (hubby cooked it and we built the recipe on my bugg software approx 6 servings from a whole box of whole wheat rotini and I had about 1.5 servings. He made it with reduced fat cheese and chicken stock and a cup of cream for the whole batch. It was GOOD!)

1 jello mousse 60 cal cup

Total cals for the day 1319 fat 56 g carbs 159 g protein 45 g

I was under for all my goals for the day except for fat and I went over by 10 g's.


Sunday May 16 DONE

See y'all in the morning!


----------



## luvsJack

HI EVERYONE!!  

I haven't posted all week, I don't think and am trying to catch up!  DD is busy with end of year/softball season stuff, I have end/beginning of semester stuff (end of spring/beginning of summer) at work so busy, busy busy.   

Add to that, dd had a very pre-teen drama filled week.  Her bff for the past two years (these girls have done EVERYTHING together, we were even planning to take her with us to Disney next year) suddenly decided she needed a different friend.  And apparently in 6th grade you cannot have more than one friend AND you have to become enemies with your old friend when you get a new one ??  DD bounced back with a whole group of friends to surround her and make her feel better but it has been hard on her.  At least one night, she curled up in my lap and cried for awhile.         Boys were sooo much easier!  

But she invited a girl over for the weekend that she hasn't spent time with in awhile and they had a lot of fun going skating, shopping, etc.  So this is looking to be a better week for her.

I didn't do as well as I wanted last week.  Too many grab and go meals going on and not enough exercise.  But, this week WILL be better.  

I am -0 this week but vow to myself to do better in the upcoming week.

I have decided that once school is out (friday) and I am through with registration (next week), I am going to join the Y.  It is 5 minutes from work and 10 minutes from home.  There are several programs that look interesting for me and for dd, so I think I will take the plunge.  The ability to work with a trainer is very inviting to me.  And the programs for her will give a chance to meet some new kids, which I think she is going to need this summer.

Catching up on my reading here!  I see a couple mentioning illness.  Hope everyone and their loved ones are feeling better!

I noticed several are posting their food each day, I will get back to that this week.

Oh, and facebook was mentioned.  I am Sharon Kelly and my profile picture is a Sorcerer Mickey that says "Believe in Magic".    Would love to have new friends!!  Like someone else said, mention Dis or this thread though so I will know to accept it!


OH!  Almost forgot!  Still reading that Biggest Loser book.  I will be back later today to post some recipes and tips from the book.  Those folks are just so motivating!  When I realize that some of them have lost more weight than I even weigh, it makes me think "there is absolutely NO reason why I cannot do this!"


----------



## sydney dog

Down 1.6 this week!!!!!!
Breakfast 1/2 cup oatmeal, 1 Tbs. Honey, 1 Tbs. Craisins


----------



## luvsJack

cheerful chickadee said:


> I'm here, haven't had much time to post this week. I had a rocky start to the week....
> 
> *Saturday is my weigh in day and my cheat day *(counter-productive you say? never!)
> 
> May 14th DONE!!



Hi there!  Just wanted to comment on the cheat day part.    A lady I used to work with was on a completely doctor supervised diet (she saw her dr. weekly to weigh in and go over her food choices for the week,etc.).  She was supposed to stay within a certain amount of fat grams each day and it was pretty strict, but the dr. told her to pick one day each week to eat whatever she wanted.  So every Friday, she ate whatever she wanted all day (she saw her doctor that morning before she ate anything) ending the day with eating at a pizza buffet!    It seemed to work for her though.  She didn't weigh again until the next Friday and she was almost always down.  She eventually lost about 60 pounds.  She said that without that day she isn't sure she would have stayed with it.  

I understand how you feel about the weighing in, I do it too (have thought about hiding the scale ) but that may be the problem not that you have actually gained anything.  I weigh something different every time I get on the scale and I will show a loss sometimes in the middle of the  week, a gain for the next couple of day and then the same loss back at weigh in.    Of course, even though I know that it does this; I STILL weigh at least every day!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

OOPS! wish I read thread before I pmed Dawn! Sorry!  FEEL BETTER!!!

I'm -1, but I was up a pound over the 5 I lost, so I'm not really "counting" this as a loss...just back where I was a couple weeks ago.

My goal today is to post food later.

Happy Monday everyone


----------



## Dizneydawn

Morning all.

*I cleared out my inbox so go ahead and send me your weights.*

I have a kidney infection which is not new for me but is not as prevalent as it used to be either so although not fun, I am glad it has been quite awhile since this bad.

On Cipro for infection, Percocet for pain and Zolfran for nausea.

My biggest issue is I get so sick from pain meds I get relief from one thing and then spend hours later sick.  They had given me IV liquids and Dilodid via IV last night plus Zolfran for the nausea and I still was sick all night.

I will weigh in later but I know it will be wonky.  Retaining fluids plus being sick is not accurate.

Anyway.  I will let you all know later the results.  Food for yesterday I am taking as a pass day.  I know I had 1/2 cup breakfast casserole, 1 banana, 5 huge strawberries and 1 1/2 servings of Trader Joe's peanut butter pretzels.  Then 4 pizza rolls.  Plus 1 bag of IV fluid, contrast for the CT scan...any calories in that?   

I just do not feel like plugging it all in Sparkpeople.  For me that equals tracking so although I know exactly what I ate - I have no clue the caloric value etc.

I will track today in Spark People.  I have 2 misses a week like all of us to still get the first week tracker siggie pick and I am using it for yesterday!!!

Anyway - have a good day guys.  I will check in here later.


----------



## officereg

I have been very motivated and a 4 on the scale this morning only adds to the fire!  Currently I am down 12lbs since I started this thread three or four weeks ago and 42lbs since I started my journey January 1.  I hope everyone has a great week.


----------



## Octoberbeauty

Dawn, glad to hear you are on the mend!  

Hello to everyone else. 

I was really bad on Saturday!  My friend from out of state was here, and we went out to eat, and it was her birthday so we celebrated. Ate Monterey Chicken at Chili's and then we split a dessert.  Had to dip way into my weekly points (but I guess that's what they are there for). Anyway, got back on track yesterday and my WW weigh in day is tomorrow. 

So far today, I've had:
Fiber One Chocolate bar 2pts
Slice of Cheese bread 4 pts (not really sure on this one. It's from our Amish bakery and I'm guessing)


----------



## shellabell

Dawn, sorry to hear you're not feeling well. Hope you have a speedy recovery.

I didn't lose anything this week. Kind of bummed, but still proud of myself. I went to two parties this week and did without the cake and alcohol. I am sticking to the no added sugar and I do feel a lot better. Hoping next week the scale shows it!


----------



## Duchie

This week I am *-0.6*.  Considering I was up by as much as 2 pounds this week, I was pleased with it.

I think I figured out why I had such trouble last week.  When I entered my weight into WW online, I got a pop-up that said it was time to recalculate my daily points allowance.  I figured this was coming - on WW, your daily points allowance is determined by your weight, so naturally if you weigh less you need fewer points.  Mine dropped by 2, so now I'm allowed 23 pts/day.  It's not too bad and I think I will be able to meet the goal, but I'm still kind of nervous about it.


----------



## mom2faith

Hello EVERYBODEEEEE!!! (she says in her best Grover Impression)

Busy weekend for us, and Ironically, the day I was worried most about (my scrapbook event) was they day I ate the best - funny how that works!!

Here are my results:

Friday
Calories - 2246 (Over 546)
Water - 48 oz (Under 16 oz)
Activity - one hour walk with family

May 14 Complete

Saturday 
Calories - 1601 (under 99 )
Water - 40 oz (under 24 oz)
Activity - None, I was sitting on my butt scrapbooking all day!!!

May 15 Compete

Sunday (Close your eyes, this one is BAD!!)
Calories - 1983 (over 283)
Water - NONE!!!  I drank juice, iced tea and diet root beer all day!!
Activity - none, general house cleaning, but nothing substantial

May 16 Complete

Well, at least i can say I have learned something.  That weekends are HARD!!  And that a little snacking here and there adds up!!  Darn those Timbits my husband bought!!  (For you non-Canadians those are doughnut holes).

So, I read all of the posts, and just have a few comments.

1. On the cheat days - my cousin's DH is a bodybuilder and he is a very big advocate for cheat days, but it can only be one day and has to be 7 days apart. He says that your body will only take in so much fat in one day and will, well, "expell" the rest the next day.  If you limit it to one day per week and keep it 7 days apart, your body will "expell" all of the excess fat from that one day (usually the next morning, if you get my drift).  I think this is great, if you can do it.  But, I also think(and this is 100% my own p-ersonal opinion) that he is more successful becuase of his low body fat ratio.  For me, I would not want to do this until I have reached a better body fat ration - KWIM???  Anyways, just food for thought for you ladies wanting cheat days.  

2. Dawn - so glad you are feeling a bit better.  i have struglled with bladder and kidney infections inthe past and know the pain and discomfort involved!!  Take care of yourself!!  And FINISH the anti-biotics!! All of them!!  (LOL - I m such a mom!! But, I had a bad experience where I did not finish the drugs and the infection spread to my uterus, which was very scary!! Rare, but scary!!) 

3. Gellybean - thanks for letting us know about Dawn.  As for tracking those "odd" foods, I always take the total and divide.  I guess a little high and go from there.  So, 4 bites of a hot fudge sundae would be about 1/8 th of the whole sundae, right?  so 1/8 of the calories.   For other foods, I break down each ingredient and track them seprate.  A lot of work, but more accurate than guessing.  When I made Lefse a few weeks ago, I actually added up all of the calories in each ingredient I added and divided by the the total pieces I got.  It took my a while, but at least I knew what I was eating....

4. Stacy - I will add you as a friend later today.  Look for Amy and I will say I am from skinny island .  Anyone else, just PM me your email address.  I love putting faces to names!! 

Ok - back to work for now, I will check in more later. 

Oh, forgot about weigh in...because I forgot to weigh this morning - LOL!!  I slept in and was late for work, so I missed weighing in.  I will post my weight tomorrow.  It was just one of those mornings at our house where nothing got done!! We were all late for work/daycare...ooops!!


----------



## Peace Mickey Lovers

Hi Girls,

Dawn I hope you feel better soon!
I had a great week, lost 6 pounds!


----------



## gellybean

Dawn- Glad you're feeling better!!!! Or at least glad you're heavily medicated and on your way to feeling better. I hate hate hate nauseous. I was on Zofran for morning sickness with both my boys. I'm pm'ing you some advice if you've never taken it before. There's some um uncomfortable side effects that can be avoided.  So read the pm when you get a chance! 




luvsJack said:


> Add to that, dd had a very pre-teen drama filled week.  Her bff for the past two years (these girls have done EVERYTHING together, we were even planning to take her with us to Disney next year) suddenly decided she needed a different friend.  And apparently in 6th grade you cannot have more than one friend AND you have to become enemies with your old friend when you get a new one ??  DD bounced back with a whole group of friends to surround her and make her feel better but it has been hard on her.  At least one night, she curled up in my lap and cried for awhile.         Boys were sooo much easier!
> 
> 
> I had a very similar thing happen to me. It was 7th grade (always seems to be Jr. High) and I was part of the 'popular' girls and all the sudden they stopped speaking to me. It was a rough month or so but I found a new friend and we hung out and I got over it. Low and behold about 2 months after they decided I was not worthy of their friendship, they started talking to me again.  But I had been burned and wasn't about to repeat that situation. I was friendly with them and still keep up with many of them but I never went back to their little group of girls.
> 
> Honestly, now looking back, I can say this was one of the best things that happened to me growing up. It taught me what true friendship is and it got me out of a crowd of kids that eventually became pretty big partiers!
> 
> I know it's hard for your DD to see the silver lining at her age, but there will be one! Give her a  for me cus I've been there! She will find true friends and make it through these hard years!
> 
> I have decided that once school is out (friday) and I am through with registration (next week), I am going to join the Y.  It is 5 minutes from work and 10 minutes from home.  There are several programs that look interesting for me and for dd, so I think I will take the plunge.  The ability to work with a trainer is very inviting to me.  And the programs for her will give a chance to meet some new kids, which I think she is going to need this summer.
> 
> Sounds awesome!!! I want to join the Y so bad!! But my membership fee is so reasonable and the gym is so close I don't dare mess with it yet.
> 
> Have fun!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and facebook was mentioned.  I am Sharon Kelly and my profile picture is a Sorcerer Mickey that says "Believe in Magic".    Would love to have new friends!!  Like someone else said, mention Dis or this thread though so I will know to accept it!
> 
> Can't find you! There's over 500 Sharon Kelly's and I searched through all the ones that have profile pics and can't find yours.
> 
> OH!  Almost forgot!  Still reading that Biggest Loser book.  I will be back later today to post some recipes and tips from the book.  Those folks are just so motivating!  When I realize that some of them have lost more weight than I even weigh, it makes me think "there is absolutely NO reason why I cannot do this!"




 Great attitude! I dug out my Biggest Loser book from a few seasons ago. 30 day jumpstart I think. I'm gonna try to read it again. 



Octoberbeauty said:


> Dawn, glad to hear you are on the mend!
> 
> Hello to everyone else.
> 
> I was really bad on Saturday!  My friend from out of state was here, and we went out to eat, and it was her birthday so we celebrated. Ate Monterey Chicken at Chili's and then we split a dessert.  Had to dip way into my weekly points (but I guess that's what they are there for). Anyway, got back on track yesterday and my WW weigh in day is tomorrow.
> 
> So far today, I've had:
> Fiber One Chocolate bar 2pts
> Slice of Cheese bread 4 pts (not really sure on this one. It's from our Amish bakery and I'm guessing)





Way to get back on track!!!!





shellabell said:


> Dawn, sorry to hear you're not feeling well. Hope you have a speedy recovery.
> 
> I didn't lose anything this week. Kind of bummed, but still proud of myself. I went to two parties this week and did without the cake and alcohol. I am sticking to the no added sugar and I do feel a lot better. Hoping next week the scale shows it!



Awesome job doing without the cake and alcohol!!! Sugar really does make me feel yucky too! And the more you eat of it the more you crave it. Evil sugar!! 



Duchie said:


> This week I am *-0.6*.  Considering I was up by as much as 2 pounds this week, I was pleased with it.
> 
> 
> I could utter these words verbatim!
> 
> I think I figured out why I had such trouble last week.  When I entered my weight into WW online, I got a pop-up that said it was time to recalculate my daily points allowance.  I figured this was coming - on WW, your daily points allowance is determined by your weight, so naturally if you weigh less you need fewer points.  Mine dropped by 2, so now I'm allowed 23 pts/day.  It's not too bad and I think I will be able to meet the goal, but I'm still kind of nervous about it.




Everytime you drop under the next tens place in your weight, you'll lose a daily point. 

I.e from 171 to 169 you'll lose a point even if it's just 2 lb loss. 

But you probably already knew that!  You can go in and recalculate your points manually if you don't want to wait for it to remind you.



mom2faith said:


> Hello EVERYBODEEEEE!!! (she says in her best Grover Impression)
> 
> 
> 3. Gellybean - thanks for letting us know about Dawn.  As for tracking those "odd" foods, I always take the total and divide.  I guess a little high and go from there.  So, 4 bites of a hot fudge sundae would be about 1/8 th of the whole sundae, right?  so 1/8 of the calories.   For other foods, I break down each ingredient and track them seprate.  A lot of work, but more accurate than guessing.  When I made Lefse a few weeks ago, I actually added up all of the calories in each ingredient I added and divided by the the total pieces I got.  It took my a while, but at least I knew what I was eating....



Thats kinda what I did. I forget exactly what percentage I guessed on the sundae but thats what I try to do. 

And I do add each ingredient together and divide by a number of servings when we cook at home. My bugg software has a recipe builder similar to WW e tools.

My problem is when I go out and the restaurant doesn't have nutritional info or I go to someone elses house to eat and I didn't cook it and I didn't see what went into it.

I know a lot of times all we can do is guess, but it bugs me so you can be soooooo off. I guess that's partly why I'm learning that I have to be ok with this being a slower process because there are gonna be weeks I think I'm undertracking and I'm not and there are gonna be weeks when I think I'm majorly over budgeting and I'm not. So yeah, I gotta trust the process, estimate the best I can and try to have as big of a deficit as I can so the exercise will cover any errors in tracking. 




Personal update:

I'm  down -.6.

Honestly, I'm happy. I only got to the gym 2 days last week. I ate out. I'm about to have a monthly visitor. So yeah. I'll take it. Especially considering this is the first time I've showed a loss two weeks in a row. Well maybe the second time. I think I had a -.2 once after a loss. 

Gotta clean house today. Mom is flying back home from Disney and she and her friend are coming over to download pics.

Their flight lands right smack dab in the middle of our workout time.  BUT instead of letting this give me an excuse not to go work out, I'm gonna take DS7 with me and leave DS2 napping with his dad, who's off again today. We're gonna go hit the gym and then head to the airport afterwards. Already talked to my sister and she can't get out of work that early so she's gonna work late tonight to try to make it easier on her the rest of the week.

I'm determined to make it to the gym 5 days this week. Here's hoping DS7 doesn't catch another stomach bug from his sister who he just spent the weekend with!  Kids and germs ! UGH!

Congrats to all the losers!!! We had some big numbers this week!! AWESOME!

 to everyone that's feelin bummed! Tomorrow is another day!!! 

Catch y'all later!


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

Hey All!

Dawn - Get well soon!



Peace Mickey Lovers said:


> I had a great week, lost 6 pounds!




Holy cow! Congrats! 

Congrats to all who have been tracking their food.  I have been in a journal, but just haven't made the switch to online tracking yet.  I'm just trying to be more aware of what I'm eating and writing down everything.  Its been nice to get other people's perspective on weight loss and their ideas for meals.  I actually made a different kind of salad today.  Started with lettuce, added Hillshire Deli turkey breast, little bit of oregano, just a little bit of relish, and a few splashes of Kraft Light Zesty Italian Dressing.  Tasted just like a Turkey sandwich!

This week, I'm -3!! Thats a 10 pound loss in 2 weeks!  Also, I haven't had any fast food in over 2 weeks!    Thats almost as good as the weight loss!  Going through the drive thru used to be a staple of my diet.  Painful for the scales and the wallet.   Now, I'm not saying I haven't gone out to eat, I just haven't had fast food; and have made healthier choices when I go out.  

Great work everyone! Keep it up!!


----------



## officereg

Peace Mickey Lovers said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Dawn I hope you feel better soon!
> I had a great week, lost 6 pounds!






6lbs that is great!  way to go!


----------



## Duchie

Peace Mickey Lovers said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Dawn I hope you feel better soon!
> I had a great week, lost 6 pounds!



Amazing!  Nice job this week!  



gellybean said:


> Personal update:
> 
> I'm  down -.6.
> 
> Honestly, I'm happy. I only got to the gym 2 days last week. I ate out. I'm about to have a monthly visitor. So yeah. I'll take it. Especially considering this is the first time I've showed a loss two weeks in a row. Well maybe the second time. I think I had a -.2 once after a loss.
> 
> [/FONT][/COLOR]



That's nothing to sneeze at - everything I've read has said that a 0.5-2 lb loss per week is good, and you're most definitely in that range.  That new dress is going to look smashing on you.  



CrabbyYetLovable said:


> This week, I'm -3!! Thats a 10 pound loss in 2 weeks!  Also, I haven't had any fast food in over 2 weeks!    Thats almost as good as the weight loss!  Going through the drive thru used to be a staple of my diet.  Painful for the scales and the wallet.   Now, I'm not saying I haven't gone out to eat, I just haven't had fast food; and have made healthier choices when I go out.
> 
> Great work everyone! Keep it up!!



Wow - great job!   

I'm so excited to see such big numbers this week.  Way to go everyone!


----------



## ski_mom

I'm -3 this week!  I honestly can't believe it because I haven't been very good about my eating, but I started spring cleaning this weekend and worked really hard at that.  I guess if I kept my house clean all the time, I'd be a lot littler to show for it!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Way to go with the losses this week everybody!!


----------



## Peace Mickey Lovers

Great job everyone keep up the good work!!!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

WOW - off the DIS for a day or two and lots going on!!

First - Dawn I hope you're feeling better.
Second - I am -1 this week.  It was better before the weekend of course.  I had two dinners that were not so great for me, despite the fun.  I did get some exercise walking and gardening.  I'm getting back to walking during lunch this week now that the weather is good.  Hopefully that will help!  Plus I got to the grocery store finally on Friday and got more fruits and veggies.

Third - CONGRATS to all of you!  You are doing so great!!  I don't post my intake etc, but I do read EVERYTHING and really appreciate all the information you all are sharing.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Hi guys!  Please send me your weights if you have not yet.

I have updated everyone I have gotten so far.


----------



## lizzyb5280

Happy Monday everyone!

Had a fun weekend, but a disaster nutritionally.  For starters, DH had to go run a call Saturday morning (volunteer firefighter), and on his way back brought breakfast for me and DD - doughnut holes for her, a glazed cinnamon roll for me.  Ate about half of that with a glass of milk.  Had some leftover pizza for lunch, then left for the church fair.  Split some cheese nachos for a snack, then for dinner had a Lebanese chicken pasta (somewhat of a creamy sauce), salad, hummus & pita bread.  Drank Powerade and Diet Dr. Pepper most of the day.

No breakfast Sunday morning (as a matter of routine I don't eat before church), then went to the fair right after mass.  Had a big taco salad and Sprite for lunch, then later in the day split a funnel cake.  Got home around 5, took a late nap with DD while DH went to the fire station to do weekly truck maintenance, then did our grocery shopping.  He didn't get home until quite late, and brought rotisserie chicken, baked beans, and potato salad home for dinner at like 8:30.  

So that was my weekend.  Could have been worse I suppose, esp. being at the fair, but could have been a lot better.  At least I know I burned a good bit of calories pushing through all the wet, muddy grass (we had a LOT of rain in Baton Rouge this weekend) for two straight days.  Will be back later with today's calorie tracking.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Congrats to all the losers this week!  Wow - a 6 pound loss!  I must have found those pounds for you.  You all are so inspiring.

I didn't weigh in this morning.  I just couldn't face it.  After seeing the number yesterday, I just didn't want to spoil my partial day off with the anger and depression I had yesterday so I skipped it.  I'm not giving up, but I needed some time away from the scale for my mental health.

I hope you all have a great week!  I have another week of rehearsals before we begin tech.  It's going to be a long one.


----------



## MulanUSAF

Wow, it's great seeing all the negative signs in front of numbers today!  I'm happy to report a -3 lbs too!  Well, technically it's -2.9 from last week, but I'll round it up 

Food journal for today:
Breakfast: half of a banana, 1 Kashi granola bar

Lunch: Salad bar, mixed greens with some chicken drizzled with balsamic vinaigrette and a spoonful of sunflower seeds sprinkled on top; about 1/2 cup of fruits (melons and strawberries)

Dinner: Sautéed squash and onions with yesterday's leftover chicken; stole 3 bites of mint chocolate chip ice cream from my brother 

Total: 1116 cal/77 carb/60 fat/77 protein

Monday, May 17 Done!


Water:  I bought a new water bottle this weekend so I can keep track of how much I'm drinking.  It's 750mL capacity and I've refilled it twice today, so that's at least 1.5 liters already.  Will probably finish off the rest of it before bed, so that's about 2.25 liters or 76 oz for the day.  It's almost half of my weight, so I'm on the right track.

I'll edit it to add the calories later, but I know it's a pretty good day overall.  Went to the gym and was able to jog 2 miles non-stop at 6mph speed (that's about 10 minutes per mile), not bad!  I couldn't even run a full mile a couple months ago without stopping and gagging.  It's starting to come together, so I'm hoping to be ready for the 5K in September that my department is sponsoring for pediatric brain tumor research.


----------



## gellybean

Breakfast :

2 mini sausage biscuits


Snack: 5 sugar wafers (DH bought them. He was having a craving!  I patted myself on the back for only eating 5. Love em)

Dinner: 1/2 lb 93% lean hamburger patty, hamburger bun, 1 tbsp light mayo, 1slice muenster cheese, 1 serving jalapeno lays kettle chips, 1 serving sweet jalapeno pickles

1 Kelloggs Fiber Dark Chocolate Almond Bar

Total for the day

protein 74.2 g  carbs 117.6 g  fat 76.7 g  Cals 1463.0 

Went over on fat again. But everything else was in range!

Today was a weird day with errands and sleeping in etc. I know 2 meals and 1 snack isn't good for health or weight loss. Will try to work on eating smaller more frequent meals the rest of the week.

I did make it to the gym tonight by myself! 
I should hit over 1000 cals deficit today! 

Monday May 17 DONE

Heading to pick up my mom soon. Their flight was delayed out of MCO and they missed their connection in Houston. She's gonna be pooped!

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

WOW! Such great losses for so many islanders

food for today (this is a big deal for me, I said I would do this like a week ago, and am finally getting around to it...)

mini wheats/skim
300 cal (?) lean cuisine chix parm/noodles
90 calorie granola bar
one chix breast
1 cup noodles
1 bag micro popcorn

eeks - lotsa carbs. need to sneak in some veggies tomorrow.

MAY 17 DONE


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Ok, I didn't take really good notes on who I wanted to comment back on. 

First, Dawn - so glad you are out of the hospital. I hope you have a speedy recovery.

Congrats for everyone that posted losses.  

Stacy - I'm going to have to take my own advice and not worry about the number on the scale.  Today I'm +1 from last week.   What is depressing is that I've actually done better this week than most and actually exercised more than normal. I'm going to just consider this a freak and keep tracking and exercising. But Dang it there better be a loss next week. I really want a palm tree.  

Gelly - a scotshmallow is my FAVORITE See's candy and both Brendan and Jim gave them to me for Mothers day so I've been rationing them out to myself very sparingly. They are caramel, marshmallow covered in ark chocolate.  

Sharon - Amazingly something quite similar also happend to me as well.  I was in 9th grade. The girls that I hung around with actually wrote me a note telling me that they didn't want me to hang out with them anymore. I was devistated. Luckily I asked an acquantance if I could eat lunch with her the next day and we became best friends (and are still friends today) the other girls just faded away. I agree with Gellybean she will look back on this as a turning point in her life (hopefully for the best) but dang it sure is hard when you are going through it.   From me to both of you (because I know you are suffering through this as well). Girls can be SO mean.

Here is my food log for today:

Breakfast:   
Milk, nonfat, 0.5 cup 
Post Raisin Bran Cereal, 1 cup (1 serving) 
 Lunch:   
Panera half Fuji Apple Salad (no nuts/onions), 1 serving 
Panera whole grain baguette, 1 serving 
 Dinner:   
Egg white, 2 serving 
Egg Yolk, 1 large   
Strawberries, fresh, 1 cup, halves 
Cider Vinegar, 0.25 cup 
Cider Vinegar, 1 tbsp 
Beans, red kidney, 0.5 cup 
Chickpeas (garbanzo beans), 0.5 cup 
Snack:   
Yoplait Delight (Chocolate Raspberry), 1 serving 
Sees Scotchmallow, 1 serving 
Dannon Activia Mixed Berry Yogurt, 4 oz., 1 serving 

Calories: 1,358 
Fat: 32 
Carbohydrates: 222 
Protein: 67 
Fiber, total dietary: 34 

May 17 Done

We went to the gym tonight and I really pushed myself on the ellipitcal. My average heartrate was 129 and that is higher than normal for me. I also added weight to the machines to make the resistant higher than normal.  

Here is to a good week for everyone.


----------



## stitchfan23

I'm BAAACCCKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You guys did it to me again.  I go away and come back and another 12 pages to read.  Congratulations to everyone for the large numbers that we saw both last week and this week.  I can't weigh in this week as we lent our Wii to my nephew while we were away and he still has it.  I think I did ok though as I was really able to control my food intake and I did drink water every day.  Maybe not all my water but at least some.  I have so much work to catch up on I will be popping in and out of the next couple of days but I will weigh in next week.

Dawn  and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## luvsJack

Good morning!   Thanks for the hugs for dd and me.  She is much better this week so I am hoping the drama is coming to a close.    And, yes, girls can be so mean!  

On Facebook, I can be found by my college:  Pearl River Community College
Hope that helps!


Here is my tracking for yesterday;

breakfast Special K Protein Shake Chocolate 190 

lunch Zaxby's Grilled Chicken House Salad 463 
        Southwest Salad Dressing 100 

afternoon snack Blue Diamond Almonds 100 Cal 100 

dinner   Catfish Fillet 220 
dinner Green Giant Seasoned Vegetables 40 

evening snack Jello Fat Free Pudding 100 

Total Cal:  1303 for the day


Did good yesterday, actually under the suggested calories on LiveStrong.


I have found a sort of odd way of keeping my appetite in check.  I bought some new clothes over the weekend and got a "slimming vest" to wear under them.  It goes under my bra and down to my hips.  Doesn't make me smaller but does make everything smoother.  Anyway, I can't eat as much while wearing it!!      I realized when I was eating lunch yesterday that there was no way I would be able to finish that salad.  And I didn't want my usual afternoon snack.   So, I have it on again today and we will just see how well this works.   I figure anything that helps is worth doing!!


----------



## lizzyb5280

Here's my food log for yesterday.  I did well enough that I even had room in my allowances for a slice of pizza as an afternoon snack!  Not the best use of calories in terms of nutrients, but it's what I was craving and I could "afford" it.

Breakfast: Banana and Glass of Milk (231 Cal)
Lunch: Ham Sandwich, Grapes, Wheat Thins, Red. Fat Cheese Stick (455 Cal)
Snack: One slice Papa John's Spinach Alfredo Pizza (280 Cal)
Dinner: Grilled Shrimp with Lemon Pesto Rice (673 Cal)

Totals for day: (Targets)
Calories: 1638 (1,330 - 1,680)    
Fat: 60 (35 - 61)
Protein: 75 (60 - 138)
Carbs: 205 (178 - 257)

All those numbers are within my target range.  Woo-hoo!  Half of that fat came from dinner, but I figure it's mostly "good fats" from the olive oil in the pesto.

Monday May 17 Done


----------



## tlenzendorf

I found this on CNN.com today, the article was titled 7 Habits of Highly Succesful Snackers.  I hope it can help somebody!

(RealSimple.com) -- Hint: None of these habits include chips from the vending machine. Learn the rules for getting through the afternoon satisfied and junk-free.

1. Fix your own food 

Even if you need to be tied to the mast of your shopping cart (or chained to your desk) to avoid the tempting call of those cellophane-wrapped, curlicue-topped cupcakes, you must resist. 

Most ready-made snacks are low in vitamins, nutrients, and protein and high in calories, fat, sugar, and sodium, which can inhibit the body's retention of much needed calcium. (Sports and protein bars are a shining exception.)

2. Eat a balanced snack 

A pear instead of Reese's Pieces? You think you're being so virtuous -- and you are, to some extent. That pear is largely carbohydrates, but the ideal slow-burn snack has carbohydrates, protein, and, of all things, fat. 

Carbohydrates are metabolized first and deliver their calories fastest -- just ask anyone who has binged on a handful of Jolly Ranchers, felt a sudden and frantic spike of energy, and suffered an equally sudden crash. 

RealSimple.com: 24 nutritious (and tasty) snacks 

Say, for example, you grab a quick snack of saltines, which contain refined-flour carbohydrates: As soon as they're in your mouth, the enzymes in your saliva go to work. In about 20 minutes, the carbohydrates are broken down into glucose, which peaks in your bloodstream, turning down your internal hunger alarm. Unfortunately, in about another 20 minutes, that glucose is completely burnt out or stored up, so the alarm starts ringing again.

Fruit, which has more fiber than crackers, will take slightly longer to metabolize. To prolong the satisfaction, you need to add in protein and fat (they often go hand in hand), which take longer to metabolize. So eat that pear with a chunk of cheddar or some low-fat yogurt and you'll be set for a few hours.

3. Snack to maintain weight 

Snacks can keep you from getting fat. There it is, even though it's the opposite of what your mother spent years nagging you about. 

According to a recent study in Scotland, eating snacks helps you control both your appetite and your weight, because when you don't arrive at the table famished, you're less likely to speed-eat, overeat, or just sit there emptying the bread basket into your gullet as fast as is humanly possible. 

(Another theory is that eating more frequently burns calories, because digestion requires energy, at least briefly.) 

RealSimple.com: Make nutritious snacking choices on the go 

Most women need about 2,000 calories a day, including snacks. Ideally, you would have five mini-meals of 400 calories, but that's not realistic. (Imagine riding roundup to get everyone to the table more often than you already do.) 

What's recommended is the traditional "big three," only slightly down-sized, plus two well-balanced mini-meals.

4. Keep stress in check 

You may recognize the symptoms of stress: fatigue, lack of concentration, short temper, or...a minivan floor littered with candy wrappers and sundae cups. 

According to a study from the Department of Epidemiology and Public Health at University College London, students ate more snack foods and fewer fruits and vegetables when they were under pressure. 

What triggers a stress case's need to feed is the hormone cortisol, say researchers at the University of California at San Francisco. Cortisol is released during physical or emotional stress, and that increases one's appetite for carbohydrates, especially sweets.

5. Once a month, allow yourself more 

Is it that time of the month? Women are most likely to binge or overeat in the two weeks prior to their periods if they've ovulated (most women on the Pill do not ovulate). 

Menstrual flow is triggered by the secretion of progesterone, which is thermogenic, or calorie burning. Thus, without so much as lifting an extra three-pound weight -- or finger, for that matter -- your body burns more calories than it does during the rest of the month, and your hunger kicks in to compensate. 

In a study at the University of British Columbia, women ate an average of 260 extra calories a day when they were ovulating. 

RealSimple.com: Healthy Snack Foods 

6. Crave calcium and shun sodium 

You need to start reaching for the right white stuff -- the milk bottle, not the salt shaker. In other words, calcium instead of sodium. The recommended daily allowance for calcium is 1,000 milligrams, and most women don't come close to getting enough. What's more, the more salt you eat, the less calcium your body retains. 

For instance, one 3 1/2-ounce bag of cheese puffs contains 1,000 milligrams of sodium, which will cost you 20 milligrams of calcium, something an osteoporosis-prone woman should think twice about.

7. Drink lots of water 

You've eaten lunch. You've already scarfed your snack. And all you want to do is curl up and take a nap. 

When you find yourself lacking energy like this, make your way to the water bottle and down a glass. Studies have shown that fatigue is one of the first signs of dehydration, and when you're run-down, it's easy to confuse thirst for hunger. 

Airplanes, cars, and office buildings are especially arid and climate controlled, so you may need to make a concerted effort to drink even more water than you usually do. Now, get chugging.


----------



## mom2faith

.


----------



## Peace Mickey Lovers

Hi Everyone, here is my daily food for Tuesday:

B: oatmeal with 1/4 cup raisins
S: orange
L: 3 cups of salad, 4oz tuna, 1 tsp light mayo
S: 3 cups popcorn
D: 4oz pork cutlet, 1/2 cup apple sauce, 3 cups broccoli

Hope everyone is doing well!

Drinking 68 oz of water


----------



## mom2faith

WARNING VENT!!!!

OK.  So I am in a store at lunch making a purchase.  The cashier gives me a total and I give her my bank card.  Before I get to do anything else, this guy puts his stuff down between me and the counter and starts yelling at this girl about prices.  I had to kind of wedge my way back in there and say "Excuse me, can I finish my transaction please" And I was not nice about it.  He looks at me as if I have three heads and nods.  Then I have to ask him to move so I can enter my PIN.  He barely moved, so I made a big production about hiding my PIN number.  Seriously, back off and give me 2 steps of privacy!!

In the words of Johnny Castle from Dirty Dancing "This is my dance space and this is your dance space!!"  STAY OUT OF MY DANCE SPACE!!!!

Vent over.

(**ETA - Right after I posted this, I've Had the time of my Life started playing on my iPod.  I am channelling my inner Johnny today - LOL!!)


No,w for all you Canadian gals out there.  The commercial tempted me, and I did it.  I went and got a Tim Hortons Iced Capp Mocha on my lunch break.  DO NOT DO THIS!!  DO NOT LET THOSE COMMERCIALS TEMPT YOU!!  First of all, it was only OK.  It was an Iced Capp with a little flavor.  But it was NOT worth the calories:

410 Calories
15 g Fat
90 mg Sodium
61 Carbs
1 Fibre
56 Sugar - 56 SUGAR!!! 
3 protein

All for one $3.65 drink (medium).

The worst part of it is I am feeling crappy now from all that sugar!!


Seriously, I should have just stayed in bed today!!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

tlenzendorf - Great article. It stopped me from eating the York Peppermint Pattie I bought and ate a tangerine instead.

Mom2Faith - hang in there. Channel Johnny some more and Dance around the house/office and get out all those extra calories.  

Today is going pretty well so far.

Breakfast
Raisin Bran & FF Milk

Lunch
1/2 turkey sandwich w/mustard 
Lettuce with 1/4 cup salsa
Tangarine

Hopefully the rest of the day will go well I have more fruit and a yogurt so even though I just read the article I actually have the right items for my afternoon snack!


----------



## tlenzendorf

I'm glad you liked the article 

Food for today:

B: 1 packet Quaker Bananas and Cream Oatmeal

S: 1 Banana

L: 1 Activie Yogurt, 1 applesauce cup, 1 Lean Cuisine and 1 cup sugar free pudding

S: 1 small size York Peppermint Patty(I ate it for you 2 Eagle Mom...)


----------



## Duchie

tlenzendorf, that was a great article!

I forgot to post my points for Monday.  So I'm doing yesterday and today now.

So yesterday was my first day with the reduced point count.  I found myself being unreasonably axious about having fewer points and afraid that I would need them late in the day.  It's totally irrational, I know.  I'll adjust soon enough!  

Anyway, I used 18.5 out 0f 23 for yesterday (4.5 remaining).  *Monday May 18 done.*
I've done better today.  I've used 19 points (4 remaining) but I'll probably have a small snack later.  *Tuesday May 19 done.*


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

one egg/100 cal eng muffin
sesame chix lean cuisine
strawberries/some cool whip
6 tricuits/1 cheese stick
chix/rice soup/oyster crackers
one bitty piece thin crust spinach frozen pizza
wasabi peas - small handful

MAY 18 DONE
so much I want to comment on, but I need to crawl into pjs... long week so far and it's only TUES?!

keep it up everyone


----------



## MulanUSAF

I had a late breakfast with an old friend who happened to be passing through my town.  Despite really really craving my friend's stuffed French toast, I ordered an egg white omelet and fruit.  I also worked out for about an hour with some upper body strength training and half an hour on the treadmill.  Dinner was salmon and salad, and I didn't steal a bite of my brother's ice cream sandwich.  Gotta keep that fasting blood glucose number low, I've been cheating a bit in the last couple of weeks and the numbers show.  When I'm eating really good and exercising, I can keep my FBG number around 100.  But when I've been eating the forbidden sugary carbs, that number creeps up to around 115-125.  

Breakfast: 
-egg white omelet with chorizo sausage, pico de gallo and jack cheese
-side of fruit
-large glass of unsweetened iced tea 

Snack: 1 packet of roasted unsalted almonds

Dinner:
-1 large piece of broiled salmon with olive oil and Salmon Magic seasoning
-1 bowl of caesar salad with romano caesar dressing, parmesan cheese and croutons
-large glass of water

Total calories: 1211 cal/49 carb/66 fat/78 protein

Tuesday, May 18 DONE!


----------



## lizzyb5280

First of all, I realized I forgot to congratulate everyone on the great weight loss numbers!  I have my annual GYN appointment next week, and it's one of the few places I have access to a w/c scale, so I look forward to weighing in then.  Last weigh-in was a pre-op weight back in February.

mom2faith - sorry you had such a rough day!  My day overall went well, but the morning was rotten, as evidenced by my breakfast choice.  So glad that was the last slice of pizza - no more temptation!

Breakfast: One slice Papa John's Spinach Alfredo Pizza, Can of Coke Zero (280 Cal)
Lunch: Rotisserie Chicken Sandwich, About 1/3 container broccoli & cheese that was leftover from DD's lunch, Lemonade (378 Cal)
Snacks: Banana, Wheat thins, Light Popcorn (219 Cal)
Dinner: Stouffer's Vegetable Lasagna, Glass of Milk (744 Cal)

My dinner calories are really an estimate.  I know I ate more than 1 cup/225g, but I think it was less than 2 cups, so I rounded down a bit and estimated 400g.

Overall though, another day within my targets.  Woo-hoo!  I'm consistently at the upper end though, so I want to work on getting to the lower end of my target ranges, esp. on total calories.  Fat came down quite a bit today despite all the creamy veggie lasagna, 60 to 49! Hoping we get some dry weather soon, with all this rain I can't get out and roll!

Totals for day: (Targets)
Calories: 1621 (1,330 - 1,680) 
Fat: 49 (35 - 61)
Protein: 80 (60 - 138)
Carbs: 223 (178 - 257)

Tuesday May 18 Done!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Back from cooking class:

Dinner: 
leftover chinese beef with asparagas and white rice

Snack:
2 pieces red licorice
peach yogurt
strawberries

Cooking class:
3 plain crepes 

NUTRIENTS: (GOAL)  5/18
Calories:	(1,280 - 1,630) 1,867
Fat: (34 - 60) 76
Carbohydrates: (172 - 249) 237
Protein: (60 - 134)	69
Fiber, total dietary(25 - 35)	27

May 18 DONE

Over on calories and fat (but I had to just take the closest thing on SparkPeople to put anything in the tracker).  Tomorrow is going to be challenging as well since we have our last cooking class and I don't have any idea what we'll be eating. So it will be salad for lunch tomorrow with a little protein to hold off hunger.

Tricia - I used the article that you posted to make sure I had both protein and fruit and it really helped me make it through the afternoon. AND I suggested my husband do the same when he told me that he was munching on carrots all afternoon but didn't feel full.  THANKS!!


----------



## gellybean

WARNING: Major VENT Ahead




Little background, though I'm pretty sure most of you know this I'm gonna put it out there again. DH cooks 90% of the time in our family. He enjoys it, he's good at it, and it was his profession for many a year. I know how to cook a few things well and when I have tried new things, early on in our marriage, he would try to help by telling me what I should have done different and I just quit trying. It's hard to cook for a chef!

Tonight was rough... for me emotionally and foodwise.


I think for the first time I realized (and I'm DUH'ing myself here so you guys are welcoming to DUH me too) that I'm really truly alone in this journey.

I've been thinking that DH and I were doing this together, as much as his work schedule allows but tonight was an eye opener.

Well, really it started yesterday. We all went to the store together as a family because DH was off work. He and I bickered over food to buy and he couldn't think of anything to eat etc. Everything I suggested didn't sound good to him. So I kept my mouth shut and let him decide. Hence the hamburgers. They were made out of 93% lean ground beef and I controlled what I put on my own burger but he made 1/2 lb patties.  However, he cooked so I wasn't about to say anything. Mistake #1.

He had defrosted a pork loin Sunday and I thought we were gonna cook it Sunday, but he made mac n cheese instead with the reduced fat cheese. I thought we were gonna have it last night but we ended up having the burgers so I thought we were gonna have it tonight. 

Well, he decided he wanted to make pasta instead. We had all the ingredients for one of my favorite pastas he makes. Linguine with spinach and mushrooms (normally chicken too but we didn't have the time to defrost some chicken and I don't really like microwave defrosting). So I asked him about the calorie content and he said it should be about the same as the mac n cheese. OK. I can handle that. I checked the cals from the Mac N Cheese recipe and it was like 485 a serving.

He then asks me to make garlic bread. I use half the butter I normally do but still. I should have thought and made me a piece with the Can't Believe it's not Butter Spray but I didn't. Mistake #2.

So after we've eaten, and yes it was really good, I start building the recipe. Mistake #3. I should have built it before hand. Turns out, the serving sizes went down i.e the individual portions were larger. Instead of a lb of pasta making 6 servings we only got 4 out of it. AND he used a cup of regular parmesan in it instead of a cup of reduced fat cheese. Those two 'small' (he said) changes made the difference between 486 and 877 cals for the one bowl I ate. And it was a cereal bowl, not a pasta bowl. 

Then when you tack on the 1.5 piece of garlic bread I ate with it, dinner topped at 1178 cals. When you only get 1700 a day.... 

I got mad. And I realize I was just as angry with myself as I was with DH. But the thing that pushed me over the edge was when I calculated it all and was sitting here with my jaw hanging open and feeling like I'd just gone and killed it at the gym for an hour for nothing (ok to burn off what I ate tonight instead of what I've eaten the last 15 years of my life) he said the following:


"But did you enjoy it?"



   


Of course I enjoyed it! That's not the point!!!!!!!


So we had a long *AHEM* talk about our situation and how he's really feeling about eating healthier and lower cal. Turns out he's resenting me because he's not able to eat the foods he wants at home. Turns out that he's not eating like he should be at work. Turns out he's not motivated at all to change.

So here I am, on my own. Which really I was all along but was too blind to realize.

From this, I have learned and am taking away the following:

I have to take control of my own dinner, regardless if he's the chef in the family. 

I can not blame him for my eating too many cals. 

Yes I expect him to be supportive but I can't hang my success on his cooking healthy for me.

I am going to have to experiement with cooking healthy on my own. Because I can't depend on him for every healthy meal that gets cooked in this house. 

I HAVE HAVE HAVE to track the food before it goes in my mouth. I could have skipped the garlic bread or made it differently and been at 1000 cal deficit for the day. As it is, I hit 788 deficit and I made sure I got up and folded clothes and did a bunch of laundry after dinner to hit that deficit.

No matter how badly I want him to want this, I can't make him want it for himself. He has to hit his own rock bottom and decide to change.



Food for today:

Breakfast: banana

Lunch: 2 tortillas with 2 slices muenster cheese, 1 serving of Jalapeno chips

Snack: 5 Coconut cookies (kinda like vanilla wafers) and .5 apple

Dinner: 1 bowl mushroom and spinach linguine with 1.5 slices of garlic bread

Protein 61.7 g  Carbs 239.0 g  Fat 88.5 g  Total Cals 1967.7 Cal  


Tuesday May 18 DONE


Thanks for listening to me vent.  I know it's gonna be ok. I know one day doesn't derail me forever. I know that ultimately it's my journey and no one else's. It just threw me. Big time. And I haven't given up faith that he'll come back around. He's done great on WW before and I know he wants to change, but food is such a large part of his life. More than mine even. So I'm gonna have to keep trucking and hope that he can work through this on his own. Of course I'll be here to help if he needs, but in the end, I'm me. And he's DH. And while our lives are intertwined, we still have to walk our own paths.


Much skinny island love!! 

Night all.


----------



## luvsJack

gellybean:    I know just how you feel.  I am in this alone at my house too.    It can be a real struggle to always make sure that where and what we eat is something I can enjoy too.   And dh will many times have something to say if I cook something really low fat/low cal for the family.    I know how you feel and I know how hard it is when you are the only one struggling with this battle.  

Last night  was ballgame night.  After we left the ball park dd and I went and to a buffet pizza place. I thought I had done ok.  A couple of small pieces and  a salad.  Came home, plugged it into  livestrong.com and      NO MORE PIZZA!!  Good thing I was so good the rest of the day and had gone under the day before to even it all out!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

gellybean said:


> So here I am, on my own. Which really I was all along but was too blind to realize.
> 
> From this, I have learned and am taking away the following:
> 
> I have to take control of my own dinner, regardless if he's the chef in the family.
> 
> I can not blame him for my eating too many cals.
> 
> [/FONT][/COLOR]



Amen sister!

First of all, we're here for you! 

I do COMPLETELY understand not having support in your house, I have one of those DHs too. He can eat pasta like nobody's business.

It is a lot of work to keep this going, and it sux a lot. I try to tell myself that the agitated feeling I get when I go to bed hungry (not really hungry from lack of food, but if I showed restraint that day) is actually fat cells shrinking.

What a journey we're on...


----------



## Duchie

gellybean said:


> WARNING: Major VENT Ahead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we had a long *AHEM* talk about our situation and how he's really feeling about eating healthier and lower cal. Turns out he's resenting me because he's not able to eat the foods he wants at home. Turns out that he's not eating like he should be at work. Turns out he's not motivated at all to change.



  I know how you feel.  DH will constantly offer me stuff that he knows I won't eat.  The other day when we were at Buc-ee's, he kept showing me stuff like chocolate covered raisins (which he knows I love) and asking me if I wanted them.  Then in the car, he kept offering me some of the candy they had gotten.  In the past, I've tried not buying treats for the house, but there was a revolt.  The kids and DH were all mad that I stopped buying chips, snacks, etc.  So I started buying it again and made myself promise that I would not eat any of it.  It's hard, and I'm tempted every single day.  But it's really up to me to make these choices.  The good news is that the kids have noticed, and even DD has started kind of moderating what she eats a little bit.  



luvsJack said:


> Last night  was ballgame night.  After we left the ball park dd and I went and to a buffet pizza place. I thought I had done ok.  A couple of small pieces and  a salad.  Came home, plugged it into  livestrong.com and      NO MORE PIZZA!!  Good thing I was so good the rest of the day and had gone under the day before to even it all out!



Here's what I learned about pizza - thin crust.  Around the time of the Super Bowl I read this article about healthy alternatives to party food.  For pizza, they suggested getting thin crust.  Also the article said to add veggies, as this displaces the high-fat cheese in favor of healthy stuff.  We have a chaiin around here called Marcos that has a garden pizza - mushrooms, onions, black olives and feta.  On the thin crust it's SOOOOOOOO good!


----------



## mom2faith

gellybean  - I feel your pain.  DH and I had this talk a while ago too.  we are in similar situations where not only does DH do the cooking, but he also buys the groceries. I have been requesting more fruits and veggies, and get applesauce - LOL!!.  Finally a few weeks ago we had the talk too.  I want this to be a change for the whole family not just me as I really want to instill the healthy choices on our DD.  He agreed and has since changed the menus....sort of.  Sometimes he is very unrealistic about what is healthy.  he forgets to make "smart" choices about some things (for example: turkey dogs instead of cheddar cheese smokies).  I just make sure I adjust accordingly - and it SUCKS!!  But, I do it.  I also try to encourage both DD and DH to avoid seconds when it is unhealthy. 

There is only so much we can do, and reality is we can only be resonsible for ourselves.  But, we have to BE repsonsible for ourselves.  That is where I struggle. 

luvsjack - I hear you about the restaurant choices.  I often think I am doing good and get home and go YIKES!!

For all you iPod users out there I found another great app!!  (luvsjack this will help you too).  it is the Jenny Craig Dining Guide app.  It has tons of restaurants listed and advises you on which choices are healthier at each one.  If the restaurant is not listed, you can do a search by menu item and see what the calories are in that item for other restaurants.  It is going to help me a lot!!

So, yesterday was my first day where I adjusted my goals (and therefore calories) in Lose It (the iPod all i am using).  I too was anxious about the less calories, but I did great (and remember I had the 410 calories coffee at lunch).  Here are my results:

Calories - 1597 (allowed 1593, over 4 calories)
Water - 44 oz (goal 64 oz, under 20 oz)
Activity - 30 min walk with DD (goal 30 min. of any activity per day)

May 18 Complete

So I think that was a pretty good day!!

One thing I am stressing over is that I am already behind on my goals and where I see myself.  Because of the Vegas gain, I am not where I thought I would be at this point.  I whould have lost 8 lbs and I am at 6.6lbs lost.  It is only 1.4 lbs, but when I have a goal of 2 lbs per week, that adds on another week to my long term goal.  And, it is unlikely that I will lose 3.4 lbs in one week.  It is frustrating to fall behind only 4 weeks into the goal.  I know I am being too hard on myself, but I cannot help but think :If I am behind 1.4lbs at 4 weeks, then how behind will I be at 8 weeks or 24 weeks?  KWIM??  I know that I have to let it go and focus on one week at a time, but it is one of those things that is nagging me in the back of my head!!

Well, off to work again, check in later ladies


----------



## Peace Mickey Lovers

Hi girls,

Having a tough day today, my food is off. I had a cup of kellogs cereal this morning with cup of 1% milk and a banana. was STARVING by 11 so had 3oz of tuna fish.  then 2 cups popcorn. For lunch I had multi grain bagel with 1 egg and 1 slice of cheese. And now I just ate a choc chip muffin, I feel yucky! 
Hoping to finish out the day much better.

Lisa


----------



## MulanUSAF

Gellybean, a big  for you.  We are choosing to do the harder right than the easier wrong, and it's always an uphill battle.  But don't forget that you are doing this for YOU, because you want a long and healthy life.  No matter how much interference we get from people who try to deter us from our chosen path, don't lose sight of the goal you have set out for yourself.  In the end, if we make the bad choices, we are the ones who suffer.  So pat yourself on the back (because my arm doesn't reach all the way to Texas) for doing this and stick with it!

As for me, I am thankful I don't have to deal with this issue at home.  However, it's hard when I'm at school/work.  Like earlier this morning, I sat through a 2 hour long research grant proposal meeting (mind numbing stuff) staring at this humongous box of fresh Krispy Kreme donuts on the conference table.  I didn't eat any, though I must have drooled through a stack of napkins while inhaling their sinful aromas.  Most of the people I work with know I'm diabetic and doesn't do the evil "oh come on, one wouldn't hurt" thing.  But occasionally when I go out to eat with friends, they tempt me with a fresh baked pizza or asks if I want a bite of the dessert.  Good thing my ex-bf is out of my life, because he had a major sweet tooth and was always eating something bad and sugary.  At home, my brother is pretty into the healthy stuff so it's not an issue.  He's one of those strange 17 year old guys who prefers hummus and pita chips over nacho cheese Doritos.  

Food wise I'm doing just fine so far.  I used up last night's leftover zucchinis in an omelet and also had half an apple for breakfast.  Lunch was tuna salad on a bed of lettuce.  I also had some soy nuts as a snack.  Those things are so yummy and addictive!

Edited to add dinner:
Went to Whole Foods and got a plate of tandoori chicken with a side of cucumber tomato salad.  It was very delicious but I have no idea what it's exact nutrition info is.  But I'm pretty sure my daily total is about 1200 calories.  

Wednesday, May 19 Done!


----------



## cheerful chickadee

wow, this thread moves fast! I finally got a chance to post and am happy to report I am down *- 2lbs* this week for a grand total of 36lbs in 16 weeks!  All that worrying on last Tuesday for nothing! I need to control my OCD with the scale, I should know by now that our bodies work in mysterious ways and to not take that number so seriously when I'm still 4 days away from my weigh in! I'm still going steadily at 1 - 2lbs a week which is what they recommend so I'm pretty happy with it.





mom2faith said:


> Please do not take this as criticism!  This is 100% just unsolicited advice
> 
> But, it sounds to me like when you "cheat" you are not tracking what you eat?  Am I correct?  You said that it "should've" covered  your cheat, but you do not know.
> 
> I am only pointing this out becuase this is truly my biggest mistake as well.  I have a little of this and a little of that and I think - well my calories "should" be OK.  But in reality, I have no idea, I am just gambling (and obviously losing).
> 
> Even if you cheat, you should track what you are eating, just so you can learn how many points (or calories) is in everything.  That way you retrain your brain, and when you reach goal you will have more chance of succeeding.
> 
> I hope this isn't coming off as "preaching" as I certainly am not!!  I need to tell myself this as well, and  I am learning to do it too.  I am very dishonest with myself abouthow much I really eat and I often "forget" somethings i had eaten.  Since journalling, I am much more aware of how that handful of chips can throw off a whole day (or week!!).
> 
> You are doing great at pre-planning your meals though - I am horrible for this!!  Suddenly it is 4:30 and I realize I have 200 calories for dinner.  (not going to happen!!)
> 
> Good luck - and once again, just some thoughts I am sharing.  I am ot criticizing you at all!!  We each have to do this our own way



no worries, no offense taken. My cheat of pizza and wings wasn't "officially" recorded in my WW food journal but I do roughly know the points values. On WW you get your daily points plus 35 flex points to scatter over the week and I never use them, not to mention earned activity points and banked points that I rarely ever use. That 35 points should have covered my pizza (I estimate it at 20pts for 2 pcs with mozz & cheese although this might be a high estimation, I'd rather be safe than sorry) wings (3 for 10pts). That's why I got a little frustrated when I weighed in +4lbs. 

I know what you mean about being dishonest with yourself about how much you eat because I do the same thing. I'll think a little of this and a little of that won't hurt but it all adds up!


----------



## cheerful chickadee

luvsJack said:


> Hi there!  Just wanted to comment on the cheat day part.    A lady I used to work with was on a completely doctor supervised diet (she saw her dr. weekly to weigh in and go over her food choices for the week,etc.).  She was supposed to stay within a certain amount of fat grams each day and it was pretty strict, but the dr. told her to pick one day each week to eat whatever she wanted.  So every Friday, she ate whatever she wanted all day (she saw her doctor that morning before she ate anything) ending the day with eating at a pizza buffet!    It seemed to work for her though.  She didn't weigh again until the next Friday and she was almost always down.  She eventually lost about 60 pounds.  She said that without that day she isn't sure she would have stayed with it.
> 
> I understand how you feel about the weighing in, I do it too (have thought about hiding the scale ) but that may be the problem not that you have actually gained anything.  I weigh something different every time I get on the scale and I will show a loss sometimes in the middle of the  week, a gain for the next couple of day and then the same loss back at weigh in.    Of course, even though I know that it does this; I STILL weigh at least every day!



LOVE that story about the lady you used to work with! lol I am down 36lbs at this point so it seems to be working for me too so I'm going with it. I look forward to my cheat day all week long, without it I would probably not be as successful. 

My DH told me he was going to hide my scale but hasn't done it yet (thank god lol) I know weighting myself every day is not the ideal but I can't help it. I go through the same thing btw...one day I'll be down a lb but the next day be up 2lbs and then next day will be a whole different number, the body truly is strange. and I know this and still weigh in every day too 


Congrats to everyone on their losses this week, we're moving right along


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

gellybean said:


> [FONT="GeorgiaSo here I am, on my own. [/QUOTE]You are not alone!  We are all here with you. But saying that I also know how hard it is to have someone that is supposed to be helping you actually make it harder. My DH also does most of the cooking. When I started WW he would cook dinner for him and the boys and then I'd make my own dinner.  I'd offer them tastes if they wanted any (mostly no takers). After a couple of years of doing this I finally talked to him and asked if we could try some one or two new recipes a week that I'd select from a WW or Low Fat cookbook.  We always get stuck in a food rut (eating the same things every week or so). About the same time we were squeezing the budget for everything that it was worth so we started planning out our menu on the weekend before we would go to the grochery store. There are still times that he wants to do the "full fat" version of a recipe. I'll just make a salad and have the protein in it (steak salad instead of a steak sandwich).  We just took some cooking classes together (while not low fat by any means) it was good to get a chance to be in the kitchen together but DH was not the expert in this class.  Maybe you can find a recipe that you want to try - ask you DH to "teach" you how to make it.  He'll get to impart his knowledge and you'll get to have a diet friendly meal. Just trying to think of ways to help you out with your challenges.
> 
> [quote="mom2faith, post: 36700731"]There is only so much we can do, and reality is we can only be resonsible for ourselves.  But, we have to BE repsonsible for ourselves.  That is where I struggle.
> 
> For all you iPod users out there I found another great app!!  (luvsjack this will help you too).  it is the Jenny Craig Dining Guide app.  It has tons of restaurants listed and advises you on which choices are healthier at each one.  If the restaurant is not listed, you can do a search by menu item and see what the calories are in that item for other restaurants.  It is going to help me a lot!!
> 
> So, yesterday was my first day where I adjusted my goals (and therefore calories) in Lose It (the iPod all i am using).
> 
> One thing I am stressing over is that I am already behind on my goals and where I see myself.  Because of the Vegas gain, I am not where I thought I would be at this point.  I whould have lost 8 lbs and I am at 6.6lbs lost.  It is only 1.4 lbs, but when I have a goal of 2 lbs per week, that adds on another week to my long term goal.  And, it is unlikely that I will lose 3.4 lbs in one week.  It is frustrating to fall behind only 4 weeks into the goal.  I know I am being too hard on myself, but I cannot help but think :If I am behind 1.4lbs at 4 weeks, then how behind will I be at 8 weeks or 24 weeks?  KWIM??  I know that I have to let it go and focus on one week at a time, but it is one of those things that is nagging me in the back of my head!!
> 
> Well, off to work again, check in later ladies



Amy - I agree with the statement above. It is so much easier (at least for me) to focus on why I'm the weight I am instead of how I can change ME to be the weight I WANT to be.

I'm going to check out those aps. I have SparkPeople on mine, but the frustrating part is not being able to have access when there isn't any free WiFi in the area (like at work).

Regarding your goals. Maybe you should think about rethinking how much you can realistically lose each week.  My goal is 1lb.  If I lose more than that I'm thrilled, if I lose less I'm disappointed but can't focus on how far behind I am. If I did I'd drive myself into that "what the H3LL I'm NEVER going to lose the weight - pass the cheesecake".  I'm inspired by the amount of weight some of the ladies have lost. I on the other hand continue to still battle the same 5lbs that I've been working on for two years.  I have those thoughts "why can't I lose 2lbs every week?" but then I have to just concentrate on how long I've kept off the weight and how much better I feel. Its a work in progress that we all have to go through.  

My food log:

Breakfast:
Raisin Bran w/ff milk

Lunch: Sweet Tomatoes
Romaine/Spinach salad with kidney beans, garbanzo beans, beets, egg white, 1 TBLS 1000 Island dressing, Cornbread (no butter) and fat free frozen yogurt

Snack:
FiberOne Bar

Tonight we had our last Italian cooking class. I have NO idea how to calculate what I ate:

3 cockail meatballs in marinara sauce, asperagus/zuchini salad, orange slice salad, 3/4 cup Linguini ala amatriciana, two bites of bread pudding, 1/2" slice of Apple Bavarian Torte

So even though I don't have an actual calorie count I DID write everything down.

Water: short 8oz
Exercise: None today 

May 19 DONE


----------



## luvsJack

Duchie: that veggie pizza sounds good. The buffet place we go to probably has something similar and will fix anything you ask for even if its not on the line, so next time I will ask!  Its just an easy stop after ballgames (which are over after this week   I am soo ready for evenings at home), its not hamburgers (and our McD's is awful!) and at least they do have a decent salad bar.  

Cheerful Chickadee:  Hey, if its working stick with it!  My only problem with cheat days is that I tend to turn them into cheat weekends!   But, its really not a bad idea and will give the family a night to eat out or do something special without me worrying about what I will eat.  


So far not so great this week.  After the pizza problems, yesterday I got up late and just grabbed a lean cuisine and a special K shake to take to work with me for breakfast and lunch.  I didn't do too awfully bad but did grab a snack or two from the bookstore.  Last night I got the first squash from my garden YUM!! It was sooooo good.  I will be eating sauted  squash and onions for awhile at night!  

Off to fix my lunch with snacks included.  Its registration time and that means STRESS!!!  Won't have a moment to look up from my desk for about a week possibly two!!    But, on the bright side, no time to think about food!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Morning!!!

Welcome to week 2 of the tracking challenge!

I am feeling a bit more in the land of the living today.  Yesterday slept almost straight through the night till 2 p.m.

I am hoping my system can regulate itself before weigh in on Monday.

I will post our weigh in results in a few minutes and then I will go back and tabulate all the tracking winners since last Thursday.

Again, you need to track 5 out of 7 days a week to earn your picture reward and subsequent tally marks!!!

Never too late to start or try again!!!

Hope everyone here is doing well - I need to catch up on the past few days.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Dis Name		Name			Total Loss
Dizneydawn		Dawn			-4.2
Grumpyyoungguy		Dan			-1
Stitchfan23		Heather			?
Stacybaeasm		Stacy			?
MulanUSAF		Leen			-15.5
gellybean		Aimee			-7
Leash		Alicia			-4
MNdisneygirl		Sheree			-6.5
luvsJack		Sharon			-8
PixiePlanner		Jessica			-8
Shellabell		Michelle			-7.7
ski_mom		Becky			-9.5
eliz 991		Elizabeth			up 2.2
ancestry		Allison			x
Hanutedmansionmommna		Michele			-5
Duchie		Barb			-20.3
Anna114		Anna			?
adnilele		Danielle			?
Mom2Faith		Amy			-6.6
tlenzendorf		Tricia			-2.2
CrabbyyetLovable		Amy			-10
albertamommyof4		Tammy			-8
peacemickeylovers		Lisa			-12
njtinkmom		Gina			?
LittlePeppers		Jennifer			0
2_Eagle_Mom		Jane			-1.2
njcarita		Cary			-2
zoegirl		Bree			?
officereg		Sara			-12
Mom2Faith		Amy			-6.6
Octoberbeauty		Sherry			-1.2

Total Loss 156.3


----------



## Duchie

cheerful chickadee said:


> no worries, no offense taken. My cheat of pizza and wings wasn't "officially" recorded in my WW food journal but I do roughly know the points values. On WW you get your daily points plus 35 flex points to scatter over the week and I never use them, not to mention earned activity points and banked points that I rarely ever use. That 35 points should have covered my pizza (I estimate it at 20pts for 2 pcs with mozz & cheese although this might be a high estimation, I'd rather be safe than sorry) wings (3 for 10pts). That's why I got a little frustrated when I weighed in +4lbs.



Maybe you can help me with a question I've had for a while now.  How do you "cash in" your activity points? I've been doing WW for about 13 weeks now and have never been able to figure out the answer to that question.  I've only ever used the weekly allowance points on rare occasions (like this past weekend) but I can't figure out how to tell it to use the activity points.  So far I haven't wanted/needed to use them, but one of these days I might.  And what are "banked points"?  I've never heard of those.

This week has be so hard exercise-wise.  I just have NOT felt like working out at all!  I'm still trudging through them, but I just don't WANT to, and so they aren't very good workouts.  I've tried mixing things up, doing different stuff but what needs to change really is my attitude.  I'm in an exercise funk.  Thank goodness it's almost Friday


----------



## GaRain

Since I think pretty much everyone on this thread is a female, I am going to ask this question.....

How do you deal with that time of the month?
I crave everything with salt!  I could eat an entire bag of pretzels right now!
Trying to control myself, but it sure isn't easy.


----------



## Octoberbeauty

Congrats to everyone on the weight losses! 

Sorry to those that are struggling with no support at home. My hubby is only halfway on board so far, but we're getting there. I'm hoping my weight loss will inspire him to get there. 

This week is going well so far. Weighed in this morning and have lost 2.2 lbs since Monday's weigh in.  I'm trying to be really good this week. Loving WW!


----------



## officereg

I had an epiphany (well sort of) last night.  Sorry if TMI please advert your eyes!  So Since January I have lost 42lbs.  M DH and I have always had an active love life but last night it really hit me how different 42lbs makes you feel/move.  Although I still have plenty of rolls, folds and handles it was nice that my leg fat didnt get in the way as much.    Hey maybe no one can relate who knows maybe I am just odd???  But when everything was done I started laughing and told him I had to post this experience on the thread.   Is there a Skinny Island Rehab?


----------



## Dizneydawn

officereg said:


> I had an epiphany (well sort of) last night.  Sorry if TMI please advert your eyes!  So Since January I have lost 42lbs.  M DH and I have always had an active love life but last night it really hit me how different 42lbs makes you feel/move.  Although I still have plenty of rolls, folds and handles it was nice that my leg fat didnt get in the way as much.    Hey maybe no one can relate who knows maybe I am just odd???  But when everything was done I started laughing and told him I had to post this experience on the thread.   Is there a Skinny Island Rehab?



Yesterday I read an article on the benefits of couples loosing together.

That was one thing most said - that they were closer because physically they could be.

It may not be pretty but it is factual.

Fat reduces intimacy in many ways.

Here is the article.

I say print it and put it on the fridge!!

http://health.yahoo.com/featured/110/7-weight-loss-transformations/

BTW - please refresh our memories...what is the course you have taken to loose the 42 pounds...I know you wrote about it when you first joined but for the all of us, new and seasoned to this thread - you can never talk about what IS working enough!!!


----------



## MulanUSAF

GaRain said:


> Since I think pretty much everyone on this thread is a female, I am going to ask this question.....
> 
> How do you deal with that time of the month?
> I crave everything with salt!  I could eat an entire bag of pretzels right now!
> Trying to control myself, but it sure isn't easy.



I get those weird sudden cravings too, right before mother nature comes calling every month.  A few days ago, I had a sudden craving for sauerkraut  , I couldn't stop thinking about them and could almost taste it just thinking about it.  The weird thing is, I usually don't even like them on my hot dogs.  

I guess the best thing to do is to keep the stuff you're not suppose to eat out of your house.  It's a lot harder to get in the car, drive to the store and buy a bag of pretzels than to walk a few steps over to the cupboard for a bag.  Oh, I also found that when I'm playing an addictive game on the computer, I don't think about food.  For the last few days, my game of choice has been Bejeweled Blitz on facebook.


----------



## mom2faith

Duchie said:


> Maybe you can help me with a question I've had for a while now.  How do you "cash in" your activity points? I've been doing WW for about 13 weeks now and have never been able to figure out the answer to that question.  I've only ever used the weekly allowance points on rare occasions (like this past weekend) but I can't figure out how to tell it to use the activity points.  So far I haven't wanted/needed to use them, but one of these days I might.  And what are "banked points"?  I've never heard of those.
> 
> This week has be so hard exercise-wise.  I just have NOT felt like working out at all!  I'm still trudging through them, but I just don't WANT to, and so they aren't very good workouts.  I've tried mixing things up, doing different stuff but what needs to change really is my attitude.  I'm in an exercise funk.  Thank goodness it's almost Friday



When I was on WW a couple of years ago (before momentum) you could not bank activity points,  You had to use them that day.  The logic behind them is that if you do an activity you need to replenish your calories that you burned.  They were not to be saved.  The only "bonus" points you got were the 35 points for the week.



GaRain said:


> Since I think pretty much everyone on this thread is a female, I am going to ask this question.....
> 
> How do you deal with that time of the month?
> I crave everything with salt!  I could eat an entire bag of pretzels right now!
> Trying to control myself, but it sure isn't easy.



That article that Tricia posted two days ago addresses this.  You can, and should give into the odd craving.  But moderation is the key.  And, for me, extra water is also important.  I retain water sooooo bad at TOM and drinking more helps me stay a little more balanced.   



MulanUSAF said:


> I get those weird sudden cravings too, right before mother nature comes calling every month.  A few days ago, I had a sudden craving for sauerkraut  , I couldn't stop thinking about them and could almost taste it just thinking about it.  The weird thing is, I usually don't even like them on my hot dogs.
> 
> I guess the best thing to do is to keep the stuff you're not suppose to eat out of your house.  It's a lot harder to get in the car, drive to the store and buy a bag of pretzels than to walk a few steps over to the cupboard for a bag.  Oh, I also found that when I'm playing an addictive game on the computer, I don't think about food.  For the last few days, my game of choice has been Bejeweled Blitz on facebook.



This is the best advice ever!!  Play video games to lose weight - I love it!!  It is so true though, a distraction is a great thing!!!

Yesterday was OK for me.  My results are:

Calories: 1717 over 48(allowed 1669 - it is variable depending on the activity I do, which is hard to get used to)
Water: 64 oz (goal 64 oz!!)
Activity: 1/2 walk with DD (goal 1/2 of anything)

So, aside from being over by 48 calories, I had a great day!!

Hmmm....those extra clories could have been from the ice cream sandwich I bought - LOL!!

May 19 Complete


----------



## officereg

Dizneydawn said:


> Yesterday I read an article on the benefits of couples loosing together.
> 
> That was one thing most said - that they were closer because physically they could be.
> 
> It may not be pretty but it is factual.
> 
> Fat reduces intimacy in many ways.
> 
> Here is the article.
> 
> I say print it and put it on the fridge!!
> 
> http://health.yahoo.com/featured/110/7-weight-loss-transformations/
> 
> BTW - please refresh our memories...what is the course you have taken to loose the 42 pounds...I know you wrote about it when you first joined but for the all of us, new and seasoned to this thread - you can never talk about what IS working enough!!!




I love the article! It is so true and is exactly what I was trying to say!  

I am doing a modified version of Atkins.  I stopped eating high carb foods, and try to stick around 30-40 grams per day.  I get 60 minutes on the elliptical in the morning and walk 1-2 miles each night (if it does not rain)


----------



## cheerful chickadee

Duchie said:


> Maybe you can help me with a question I've had for a while now.  How do you "cash in" your activity points? I've been doing WW for about 13 weeks now and have never been able to figure out the answer to that question.  I've only ever used the weekly allowance points on rare occasions (like this past weekend) but I can't figure out how to tell it to use the activity points.  So far I haven't wanted/needed to use them, but one of these days I might.  And what are "banked points"?  I've never heard of those.



Just a warning that this might be old info and not how WW currently works. I'm not an active member of WW, I signed up about 6/7 years ago and don't have the money or time to rejoin right now so I'm using all my old WW materials.


Banked points are basically your leftover/unused points for the day being collected to use another day or what have you. Example, my daily point goal is 24, today I will most likely only use 23pts, that 1 extra point can be rolled over into tomorrow (so I can eat 25pts 2morroe) or I can roll it over again and save them all then at the end of the week they can be used for a special occasion, dinner out or in my case they add to my flex to cover my cheat day lol. If I have 1 extra point every day that will be 6/7 extra points at the end of the week I can use. Banked points must be used within that week. So my week starts on Sunday, I can use any banked points up until Saturday night, if I don't use them I lose them, another reason my cheat day is Saturday. Most days I don't have any pts left to bank 

 Activity points (as it was explained to me) work like this....you get 1 point for every 20 minutes of activity in which you work up a sweat, it does not count warm-up/cool down, it needs to be pretty much 20 straight minutes of brisk cardio. The point(s) you earn must be used on the day in which it was earned, if not used that day you lose them. So if you typically use 23pts a day and earn 2 activity pts that day, you now have 25 on that day. Activity points cannot be banked, saved, rolled over, etc. I'm 100% sure there is a limit on activity points you can earn/use in a day but when I first started I told myself I would never use the activity points as IMO...I _should_ be exercising anyways, not just to earn more food, KWIM? so I didn't retain that info. HTH!


----------



## gellybean

luvsJack said:


> gellybean:    I know just how you feel.  I am in this alone at my house too.    It can be a real struggle to always make sure that where and what we eat is something I can enjoy too.   And dh will many times have something to say if I cook something really low fat/low cal for the family.    I know how you feel and I know how hard it is when you are the only one struggling with this battle.
> 
> Thank you!! I knew I was the one doing this but I guess it just really hit me that my support partner wasn't as supportive as I wanted him to be. But I'm gonna be fine!!
> 
> Last night  was ballgame night.  After we left the ball park dd and I went and to a buffet pizza place. I thought I had done ok.  A couple of small pieces and  a salad.  Came home, plugged it into  livestrong.com and NO MORE PIZZA!!  Good thing I was so good the rest of the day and had gone under the day before to even it all out!



Pizza can be evil but I second the thin crust and careful choice of toppings. There's a thin crust flatbread at BJ's Brewhouse that's only 99 cals a slice. Now the slices are tiny but it satisfies my craving for pizza. 
Dominoes thin crust is yummy too and not too bad calorically.



hanutedmansionmomma said:


> Amen sister!
> 
> First of all, we're here for you!
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> I do COMPLETELY understand not having support in your house, I have one of those DHs too. He can eat pasta like nobody's business.
> 
> Yeah, DH is allowed like 1500 cals more a day than I am and that's to lose 2 lbs a week.  Not fair! I pointed that out to him, too. That I had lost 7 lbs in 3 months and he can lose that in a week if he really tried.
> 
> It is a lot of work to keep this going, and it sux a lot. I try to tell myself that the agitated feeling I get when I go to bed hungry (not really hungry from lack of food, but if I showed restraint that day) is actually fat cells shrinking.
> 
> What a journey we're on...



It is a journey... and I have to keep reminding myself that it's FOREVER! Helps me put in perspective those 1 lb weight losses that can be discouraging. But 1 lb loss forever, well, I'll be guaranteed to get to my goal eventually. 



Duchie said:


> I know how you feel.  DH will constantly offer me stuff that he knows I won't eat.  The other day when we were at Buc-ee's, he kept showing me stuff like chocolate covered raisins (which he knows I love) and asking me if I wanted them.  Then in the car, he kept offering me some of the candy they had gotten.  In the past, I've tried not buying treats for the house, but there was a revolt.  The kids and DH were all mad that I stopped buying chips, snacks, etc.  So I started buying it again and made myself promise that I would not eat any of it.  It's hard, and I'm tempted every single day.  But it's really up to me to make these choices.  The good news is that the kids have noticed, and even DD has started kind of moderating what she eats a little bit.
> 
> 
> Thanks, girl. Why do men do that to us??? I swear, if I didn't know any better, I'd think he was scared of me losing weight.  I know they just want us to be happy but don't they realize that if we're not happy with our bodies, it won't matter how much we love a food for that temporary fix??
> 
> We're about to revamp our cooking habits in our house! Wish me luck!!
> 
> Here's what I learned about pizza - thin crust.  Around the time of the Super Bowl I read this article about healthy alternatives to party food.  For pizza, they suggested getting thin crust.  Also the article said to add veggies, as this displaces the high-fat cheese in favor of healthy stuff.  We have a chaiin around here called Marcos that has a garden pizza - mushrooms, onions, black olives and feta.  On the thin crust it's SOOOOOOOO good!



Alright...where's Marcos?! How do you know all these places ?? I thought I knew Austin! 



mom2faith said:


> gellybean  - I feel your pain.  DH and I had this talk a while ago too.  we are in similar situations where not only does DH do the cooking, but he also buys the groceries. I have been requesting more fruits and veggies, and get applesauce - LOL!!.  Finally a few weeks ago we had the talk too.  I want this to be a change for the whole family not just me as I really want to instill the healthy choices on our DD.  He agreed and has since changed the menus....sort of.  Sometimes he is very unrealistic about what is healthy.  he forgets to make "smart" choices about some things (for example: turkey dogs instead of cheddar cheese smokies).  I just make sure I adjust accordingly - and it SUCKS!!  But, I do it.  I also try to encourage both DD and DH to avoid seconds when it is unhealthy.
> 
> Gotta love those 'talks'. DH buys most of the groceries in our house. We all go to together once a week and then either he or I will run to supplement by the end of the week. But if he doesn't want to cook it, it doesn't go in the basket. So yeah, that's about to change. If I'm changing my eating habits, I might as well change my cooking habits along with it.
> 
> Adjusting accordingly is exactly what I have to start doing!! I'm really having to watch my boys. They want to snack all day. DS7 hits the house after school and eats from the time he gets home to the time dinner is ready 4 hrs later! I'm having to nip that in the bud. I shudder to think what our grocery bill is gonna look like over the summer !
> 
> 
> There is only so much we can do, and reality is we can only be resonsible for ourselves.  But, we have to BE repsonsible for ourselves.  That is where I struggle.
> 
> EXACTLY! Reality check for me!! AGAIN!
> 
> One thing I am stressing over is that I am already behind on my goals and where I see myself.  Because of the Vegas gain, I am not where I thought I would be at this point.  I whould have lost 8 lbs and I am at 6.6lbs lost.  It is only 1.4 lbs, but when I have a goal of 2 lbs per week, that adds on another week to my long term goal.  And, it is unlikely that I will lose 3.4 lbs in one week.  It is frustrating to fall behind only 4 weeks into the goal.  I know I am being too hard on myself, but I cannot help but think :If I am behind 1.4lbs at 4 weeks, then how behind will I be at 8 weeks or 24 weeks?  KWIM??  I know that I have to let it go and focus on one week at a time, but it is one of those things that is nagging me in the back of my head!!
> 
> I did this exact same thing. There's no way I'm gonna make my intial goal of 40 lbs by August. BUT I can't let this get me down or derail me. I'm doing this in a way that my life won't spring back to 'the way it was' when I hit goal weight. I'm doing this in such a way that after I hit my final goal, I'll wake up the next morning and adjust my calories to maintenance and still buy the same foods and still go to the gym, etc. I had to learn to celebrate the small victories. Like having a 1/2 gallon of ice cream in my fridge that lasted 2 weeks instead of 2 days.  I had to readjust my thinking and not let the scale define my successes (or my failures for that matter. )
> 
> Celebrate how far you've come, not how far you have to go!!
> 
> Well, off to work again, check in later ladies





MulanUSAF said:


> Gellybean, a big  for you.  We are choosing to do the harder right than the easier wrong, and it's always an uphill battle.  But don't forget that you are doing this for YOU, because you want a long and healthy life.  No matter how much interference we get from people who try to deter us from our chosen path, don't lose sight of the goal you have set out for yourself.  In the end, if we make the bad choices, we are the ones who suffer.  So pat yourself on the back (because my arm doesn't reach all the way to Texas) for doing this and stick with it!
> 
> 
> Thanks Mulan!!!  You are so right!! The harder right... is harder.  But ultimately this is MY journey.
> 
> As for me, I am thankful I don't have to deal with this issue at home.  However, it's hard when I'm at school/work.  Like earlier this morning, I sat through a 2 hour long research grant proposal meeting (mind numbing stuff) staring at this humongous box of fresh Krispy Kreme donuts on the conference table.  I didn't eat any, though I must have drooled through a stack of napkins while inhaling their sinful aromas.  Most of the people I work with know I'm diabetic and doesn't do the evil "oh come on, one wouldn't hurt" thing.  But occasionally when I go out to eat with friends, they tempt me with a fresh baked pizza or asks if I want a bite of the dessert.  Good thing my ex-bf is out of my life, because he had a major sweet tooth and was always eating something bad and sugary.  At home, my brother is pretty into the healthy stuff so it's not an issue.  He's one of those strange 17 year old guys who prefers hummus and pita chips over nacho cheese Doritos.
> 
> 
> Way to go resisting those donuts!! I'm glad your brother is a healthier eating teenager than most!!





2_Eagle_Mom said:


> You are not alone!  We are all here with you.
> 
> So true!! And I'm so thankful for you guys!!!
> 
> But saying that I also know how hard it is to have someone that is supposed to be helping you actually make it harder. My DH also does most of the cooking. When I started WW he would cook dinner for him and the boys and then I'd make my own dinner.
> 
> That's what I think I'm gonna end up doing for a while....
> 
> I'd offer them tastes if they wanted any (mostly no takers). After a couple of years of doing this I finally talked to him and asked if we could try some one or two new recipes a week that I'd select from a WW or Low Fat cookbook.  We always get stuck in a food rut (eating the same things every week or so). About the same time we were squeezing the budget for everything that it was worth so we started planning out our menu on the weekend before we would go to the grochery store. There are still times that he wants to do the "full fat" version of a recipe. I'll just make a salad and have the protein in it (steak salad instead of a steak sandwich).  We just took some cooking classes together (while not low fat by any means) it was good to get a chance to be in the kitchen together but DH was not the expert in this class.  Maybe you can find a recipe that you want to try - ask you DH to "teach" you how to make it.  He'll get to impart his knowledge and you'll get to have a diet friendly meal. Just trying to think of ways to help you out with your challenges.
> 
> I'm glad that you guys are learning how to cook together and that your DH is making compromises on some ingredients!! I like your idea of turning the protein into a salad !! I'll have to remember that!
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding your goals. Maybe you should think about rethinking how much you can realistically lose each week.  My goal is 1lb.  If I lose more than that I'm thrilled, if I lose less I'm disappointed but can't focus on how far behind I am. If I did I'd drive myself into that "what the H3LL I'm NEVER going to lose the weight - pass the cheesecake".  I'm inspired by the amount of weight some of the ladies have lost. I on the other hand continue to still battle the same 5lbs that I've been working on for two years.  I have those thoughts "why can't I lose 2lbs every week?" but then I have to just concentrate on how long I've kept off the weight and how much better I feel. Its a work in progress that we all have to go through.  :
> 
> 
> Totally AGREE with the above statement!!





GaRain said:


> Since I think pretty much everyone on this thread is a female, I am going to ask this question.....
> 
> How do you deal with that time of the month?
> I crave everything with salt!  I could eat an entire bag of pretzels right now!
> Trying to control myself, but it sure isn't easy.



I had a total craving, eat the entire house day yesterday and it's for no other reason that hormones b/c of TOM!! UGH!



Octoberbeauty said:


> Congrats to everyone on the weight losses!
> 
> Sorry to those that are struggling with no support at home. My hubby is only halfway on board so far, but we're getting there. I'm hoping my weight loss will inspire him to get there.
> 
> This week is going well so far. Weighed in this morning and have lost 2.2 lbs since Monday's weigh in.  I'm trying to be really good this week. Loving WW!




Glad you're liking WW!! Hopefully your hubby will see your awesome success and jump on board, if that's something that you want from him! 



officereg said:


> I had an epiphany (well sort of) last night.  Sorry if TMI please advert your eyes!  So Since January I have lost 42lbs.  M DH and I have always had an active love life but last night it really hit me how different 42lbs makes you feel/move.  Although I still have plenty of rolls, folds and handles it was nice that my leg fat didnt get in the way as much.    Hey maybe no one can relate who knows maybe I am just odd???  But when everything was done I started laughing and told him I had to post this experience on the thread.   Is there a Skinny Island Rehab?





Skinny Island Rehab! 

Try to make me go to rehab, but I won't go, go go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I noticed that my um bedroom olympics have improved, not only with the 40 lbs I've lost, but with the improved leg muscles from weight training. 





Dizneydawn said:


> Yesterday I read an article on the benefits of couples loosing together.
> 
> That was one thing most said - that they were closer because physically they could be.
> 
> It may not be pretty but it is factual.
> 
> Fat reduces intimacy in many ways.
> 
> Here is the article.
> 
> I say print it and put it on the fridge!!
> 
> http://health.yahoo.com/featured/110/7-weight-loss-transformations/



Will have to check that article out! 

Hope you're feeling better today!! 



MulanUSAF said:


> I get those weird sudden cravings too, right before mother nature comes calling every month.  A few days ago, I had a sudden craving for sauerkraut, I couldn't stop thinking about them and could almost taste it just thinking about it.  The weird thing is, I usually don't even like them on my hot dogs.
> 
> I guess the best thing to do is to keep the stuff you're not suppose to eat out of your house.  It's a lot harder to get in the car, drive to the store and buy a bag of pretzels than to walk a few steps over to the cupboard for a bag.  Oh, I also found that when I'm playing an addictive game on the computer, I don't think about food.  For the last few days, my game of choice has been Bejeweled Blitz on facebook.



Dr. Oz's You on a Diet actually lists video games as an excellent weight loss tool. As is knitting, crocheting, cross stiching etc. Anything that keeps your hands busy.



Y'all I totally just had a fight with myself on the road home from picking up DS7. The last few days have been stressful, (obviously after my vent I posted but there's more going on than that.) I wanted McDonald's so bad I could taste it. I literally was white knuckling the steering wheel, trying to make myself not go. I was in the left lane and could either go straight to McD's or get in the left turn lane to go home. And I was argueing with myself, physically nearly in a tug of war with myself, but I got in the turn lane and went home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


YAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's the small victories, my friends! The small victories!!!


----------



## Octoberbeauty

It has changed now. You can no longer bank daily points at all. But the activity points you earn can be used any time that week. They can not be saved from week to week though. Sounds like the program changes frequently?




cheerful chickadee said:


> Just a warning that this might be old info and not how WW currently works. I'm not an active member of WW, I signed up about 6/7 years ago and don't have the money or time to rejoin right now so I'm using all my old WW materials.
> 
> 
> Banked points are basically your leftover/unused points for the day being collected to use another day or what have you. Example, my daily point goal is 24, today I will most likely only use 23pts, that 1 extra point can be rolled over into tomorrow (so I can eat 25pts 2morroe) or I can roll it over again and save them all then at the end of the week they can be used for a special occasion, dinner out or in my case they add to my flex to cover my cheat day lol. If I have 1 extra point every day that will be 6/7 extra points at the end of the week I can use. Banked points must be used within that week. So my week starts on Sunday, I can use any banked points up until Saturday night, if I don't use them I lose them, another reason my cheat day is Saturday. Most days I don't have any pts left to bank
> 
> Activity points (as it was explained to me) work like this....you get 1 point for every 20 minutes of activity in which you work up a sweat, it does not count warm-up/cool down, it needs to be pretty much 20 straight minutes of brisk cardio. The point(s) you earn must be used on the day in which it was earned, if not used that day you lose them. So if you typically use 23pts a day and earn 2 activity pts that day, you now have 25 on that day. Activity points cannot be banked, saved, rolled over, etc. I'm 100% sure there is a limit on activity points you can earn/use in a day but when I first started I told myself I would never use the activity points as IMO...I _should_ be exercising anyways, not just to earn more food, KWIM? so I didn't retain that info. HTH!


----------



## Octoberbeauty

Gellybean, GREAT job on passing up McDonald's! I had Wendy's tonight, but stuck to a grilled chicken sandwich and plain baked potato.


----------



## Duchie

Thanks for all the WW info everyone.  I use the online version and I would have thought that when you go over your points for the day that it would use up the activity points first, then the weekly points.  But it does the opposite.  For now I don't want to use them, but one of these days I might.



gellybean said:


> Alright...where's Marcos?! How do you know all these places ?? I thought I knew Austin!




  Marcos is a chain.  There are only 3 in Texas, and 2 of them are in my neck of the woods.  They cut the thin pizza in squares, which I love.


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

officereg said:


> I had an epiphany (well sort of) last night.  Sorry if TMI please advert your eyes!  So Since January I have lost 42lbs.  M DH and I have always had an active love life but last night it really hit me how different 42lbs makes you feel/move.  Although I still have plenty of rolls, folds and handles it was nice that my leg fat didnt get in the way as much.    Hey maybe no one can relate who knows maybe I am just odd???  But when everything was done I started laughing and told him I had to post this experience on the thread.   Is there a Skinny Island Rehab?



Congrats on the weight loss and being able to reconnect with your hubby in new and "interesting" ways!

Gellybean - Sorry to hear about you and your hubby.  I know I would have a rough time if the other person in my house wasn't on board with what I was doing.  I have a different problem though, I live by myself, so I have no one to support me at home.  Which means I have no one to hold myself accountable to except myself.  Thankfully, I have some good friends that have been very supportive of what I have been doing.  

I did some measurements today, just to see how I'm doing for the month... WOOO HOOO!!! I'm soo excited! I've lost soo much! Can't believe it!  Maybe I don't show it on the scale quite yet... but we'll see how I look at the next weigh in!

Also, sounds like most of us have had a cruddy week, myself included.  Hopefully everyone has a good weekend planned with friends and family.  Or have a movie night at home with a bag of low-fat popcorn, pretzels, and a few m&ms mixed in.  For me, its LOST weekend!  Can't wait!


----------



## Octoberbeauty

I need to take my measurements. I haven't done that yet. Been scared too, but I'm in the middle of my third week so I need to get that done. I know I'll be excited when there's progress. Just gotta suck it up and do it. 

Dropped oldest ds off at school this morning and sooooo wanted to go by the donut shop (my weakness), but I didn't. Had to argue with myself for a bit, but I didn't go. yay!  Came home and made an egg white omelet instead.


----------



## Dizneydawn

http://mytalk1071.com/show_elements/link.php?entryID=17525&show=CK
*
This is a great link to 10 foods that sound healthy but are not.*

I finally feel better today.

Seriously, barely been out of bed since Sun night.

Wen to the grocery store and I feel like I ran a race around the world.  Amazing how lying in bed, not moving, makes you feel lethargic even more.

I will post the 1st week tracking winners today.  Almost done.

Hope you all are having a great Friday.  Baylor has semi-formal tonight and Carsyn has Prom tom.  Can't wait to post pics for you all. 

 .


----------



## gellybean

Way to go Sherry on passing on the donuts!! I'm glad no one's around to video us fighting with ourselves in our cars! 

Dawn- glad you're doing some better!!! 

I thought I was doing so good yesterday. UGH!

TRACK before you eat!


Breakfast- 1 packet instant oatmeal, 2 tbsp sugar

Lunch- 1 2oz piece french bread, 3 oz deli fat free turkey, lettuce, 1 tbsp light mayo, 1/2 slice muenster cheese, 1/2 serving (approx 7 chips) Sun Chips 

Snack- (here's where it got weird. This was gonna be my dinner until DH shared some of his 'healthy dinner' that he brought home from work, with me)

2 whole wheat flour tortillas, 2 pieces pepper jack cheese, 1/2 pb and jelly sandwich with 1 tbsp jelly and 1.5 tbsp of pb, 1 pack of 100 cal pretzels and 1 Kelloggs Dark Chocolate Almond Bar

Dinner:
2 ozs sirloin steak, 2 ozs grilled chicken, 2 grilled shrimp, 1/2 baked potato


The whole dinner, which was much yummier than my 'snack' was half the cals of my "snack". 


 

I finished at 1908 for the day, so 200 over goal. 

But I did get to the gym, even though my sister cancelled on me, so I was still at a pretty significant deficit for the day. Which is the real goal.

I just couldn't believe how fast my snacking around for what I thought was gonna be my dinner, added up!

Thursday, May 20th DONE


I'm knee deep into planning vacation stuff. My mother in law is giving us her van, so we're trying to figure out how to get to Disney and drive an extra car back from Florida!   

Logistics!! But at least I'm not eating!!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

gellybean said:


> Y'all I totally just had a fight with myself on the road home from picking up DS7. The last few days have been stressful, (obviously after my vent I posted but there's more going on than that.) I wanted McDonald's so bad I could taste it. I literally was white knuckling the steering wheel, trying to make myself not go. I was in the left lane and could either go straight to McD's or get in the left turn lane to go home. And I was argueing with myself, physically nearly in a tug of war with myself, but I got in the turn lane and went home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YAYAYAYAYAYAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> It's the small victories, my friends! The small victories!!!




Congratulations on skipping McDonalds!!  



Octoberbeauty said:


> It has changed now. You can no longer bank daily points at all. But the activity points you earn can be used any time that week. They can not be saved from week to week though. Sounds like the program changes frequently?


I think they change up the program a little each year, but then every couple of years they do a bigger revamp. Now instead of getting to bank your points you get the 35 weekly points. I think they were afraid that you would starve yourself during the week so you could blitz out the weekend. Thereby not getting enough calories each day and yo-yo-ing your way through the week (that's my personal opinion - I don't know exactly).



Octoberbeauty said:


> I need to take my measurements. I haven't done that yet. Been scared too, but I'm in the middle of my third week so I need to get that done. I know I'll be excited when there's progress. Just gotta suck it up and do it.
> 
> Dropped oldest ds off at school this morning and sooooo wanted to go by the donut shop (my weakness), but I didn't. Had to argue with myself for a bit, but I didn't go. yay!  Came home and made an egg white omelet instead.


I never wanted to do the measurements either, but I took them for the first time this month and I'm hoping that I'll see a loss there because the scale isn't being friendly to me lately.

Congratulations on passing up the doughnuts - I wish I had the strenght that you and Aimee had today.



Dizneydawn said:


> http://mytalk1071.com/show_elements/link.php?entryID=17525&show=CK
> *
> This is a great link to 10 foods that sound healthy but are not.*
> 
> I finally feel better today.
> 
> Seriously, barely been out of bed since Sun night.
> 
> Wen to the grocery store and I feel like I ran a race around the world.  Amazing how lying in bed, not moving, makes you feel lethargic even more.
> 
> I will post the 1st week tracking winners today.  Almost done.
> 
> Hope you all are having a great Friday.  Baylor has semi-formal tonight and Carsyn has Prom tom.  Can't wait to post pics for you all.  .


Glad you are feeling a little better. Can't wait to see the pics of the kids.  How exciting for your family this week!



gellybean said:


> I'm knee deep into planning vacation stuff. My mother in law is giving us her van, so we're trying to figure out how to get to Disney and drive an extra car back from Florida!
> 
> Logistics!! But at least I'm not eating!!


Ohhh, vacation planning - my FAVORITE hobby!  I wish we were close enough to do a road trip to Florida.  We've done the one down to DL, but trust me there is NOTHING to see once you are on Hwy 5.

Yesterday and today have been TOTAL BLOWOUTS. I was doing ok, tracking (most) of my food (those cooking classes are impossible to count), but at least eating a balance diet.  Yesterday I had to work a meeting, so ate my normal breakfast and a lo cal lunch. Then found out that I would be working the dinner as well.  Ok, had a salad with balsamic vinegar and just a small bit of oil. Then I had two slices of sourdough bread. Dinner was chicken picatta, mashed potatoes, asperagus and carrots. Thankfully there wasn't any dessert. Of course then I felt deprived so when I got home at 9:30pm I ate two pieces of the chocolate candy (150 cal).  

My stupid alarm clock didn't go off today so when I finally woke up (20 minutes late) I had to run to get to work by 7:00am. Another meeting at work so no breakfast. After the meeting there was refreshments so I had some fruit, 1 scone, 2 mini-danish, 1 mini-bagle, 1 small blueberry muffin.  All the while I was saying to myself "stop eating all these starches" "you don't need any more" Yeah - NO CONTROL!!! We then had to take the leftovers up to our work area - put them out for everyone and had another danish

Lunch - I was going to run to Subway and get a salad (if the biggest losers can eat there it should be good for me). Nope, there was a leftover box lunch so I ate the turkey sandwich (I did take off 1/2 of the bread) some pasta salad and a couple of grapes.  Then I had another muffin, then my boss brought me over a brownie so I took a couple of bites of that. OMG - when will it stop????

Tonight we have a couple coming over for dinner and we already bought all the food: Bruscetta, ribs, pasta (with butter and cheese) salad and puff pastry desserts.  

May 21 DONE!!!

I am going to try and gain control tonight and have a Huge salad and only a taste of the pasta and one small slice of bruscetta - I'm going to pass on the pastry altogether.

Tomorrow I'll be hitting the gym for a LONG workout.  We are only supposed to use the cardio equiptment for 30 minutes, but I'll do one 30 minutes, machines and then back to the cardio.  

I hope everyone else has a good day and a fantastic weekend.

Jane


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Hello everyone!  Sorry I have been MIA this week.  The second week of rehearsal is always stressful.  We have our designer run tomorrow and then move into the theatre and start tech!  So - no sleep and quick food when I can grab it plus no time for excercise.  it's going to be a long one.

On the plus side - this show is going to be amazing!  If anyone is going to be in the St. Louis area and would like to see this beautiful production of Big River: The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, please let me know.  I get half price tickets and would love to get you in to see the show and meet you!  (Maybe even sneak in a backstage tour.)  PM me and let me know!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I struggled a lot yesterday too.  Bit of stress at work, and started eating candy.  I have no will power! So I took a 45 minute walk at lunch and then back to work - more candy.  Came home to a wonderful spaghetti dinner.  Had the garlic bread to go with it.  Then kept eating candy - licorice mostly.
So this morning - I had the whole day to do whatever.  Needed to grocery shop and do some errands.  Forced myself to do some yoga and strength exercises on Wii Fit for 20 minutes.  I was literally talking to myself, saying I really don't feel like doing this.  I guess if I just get it out and start it will be okay.  I have to do something.  I'll even take the dog for a walk later. (Which I didn't because it rained).
So I ate a little better today.  I still had some candy, but not NEARLY as much as yesterday.  Passed up stopping at Caribou for a calorie-packed drink.  Did not have good lunch.  Made a nice dinner, but it was pretty high in carbs.  I'm done eating for today.  Just drinking more water.  
Tomorrow is another day and I have TONS of healthy options in my house.  

Dawn - glad you're feeling a little better. Can't wait to see pictures of Baylor and Carsyn's big nights!

Stacy - wish I lived in St. Louis or were closer.  Sounds like a cool show!  Must be a lot of work!


----------



## gellybean

Didn't make it to the gym last night. Went shopping at our local outdoor outlet mall instead. I burned about 500 more cals for the day than I would on a normal at day, even with a really good workout. Who knew!

So I'm going shopping again today. Twist my arm why doncha?!  However, not only am I trying to budget calories I'm trying to budget money for vakay! Shopping is torture!! But it's better than sitting on my butt at home and eating all day. I need to find another hobby that I enjoy that's up and active but not costly. Yeah right!

After the sausage biscuit for breakfast, I got a medium cherry limeade for lunch. I know not the best option health wise but it was hot and no food appealed to me and yeah. So I had a 222 cal beverage for lunch and felt like it was a treat. 

Then shopping for several hours. And I wore jeans. And it was hot! I wonder if the heat combined with the exercise made for a higher calorie burn??

Then we went to get Tex Mex for dinner. I was very careful with the chips and salsa and queso my sis ordered. I had one chalupa with beans, cheese and lettuce, one cheese enchilada and rice and beans. Honestly, compared to what I used to eat at a Tex Mex restaurant, I rocked it. No dessert, no margarita, no extra tortillas, half the portion I used to eat! 

I have no clue how to accurately track the cals as the restaurant we went to doesn't offer nutritional info, but I tried to ball park it for the day. 

Granted the majority of my cals were from dinner but I was at 1767 for the day (approximately of course) and I burned 3015. 



Friday, May 21 DONE

You guys!!! I went into Ann Taylor and J. Crew yesterday and drooooooled over all the cute little sleeveless shirts and shorts and skirts and dresses. SOOOO motivating. I want to be in a regular size so bad I can taste it. Gotta keep shopping and looking at cute little things. Makes me want to work that much harder at this!! AND the jeans I wore yesterday were FALLING off of me. And I didn't buy them at my heaviest or anything. They're only about 6 months old.  I must be loosing inches again even if the scale is stuck AGAIN! 

Heading back out shopping. Gonna take my camera and experiment. I think I could enjoy photography as a hobby, not a serious one but just something to do that's outdoors and active but doesn't involve food or money! 

Hope everyone's having a great weekend!!!!!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Today is going much better than the last couple of days. I ate a healthy breakfast (sandwich thin w/peanut butter and banana).

Then hit the Y. Did 30 minutes on the elliptical, then the weight machines then another 30 minutes on the treadmill.  I have to figure out what to have for lunch before we go out grochery shopping or it will be a downfall again.

The sun is out for us, but it is windy and cold out so the walk that we were thinking of later today might be out.


----------



## njcarita

Can someone please sew my mouth shut........
has NOt been a good weekend.........


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Must be something in the air.  I was doing really well till after dinner. I was under my calorie range then had sf/ff ice cream, popcorn and then a chocolate chip cookie. That cookie pushed me over calories 137.  I guess it was better than yesterday. I'm just hoping that tomorrow I can be in control all day long.

Lunch: Fat Free Refried beans, fat free salsa, whole wheat tortilla and fruit

Dinner: Baked Chicken thigh with veggies and a banana

Snack: yogurt, fiber one bar, popcorn, ff/sf ice cream, choc chip cookie

Total calories: 1727 (goal 1270 - 1620)

May 22 DONE


----------



## stitchfan23

I need to get back on track.  I'm not doing bad but just seeing that a few things are slipping (very little water, no exercise) and if I don't nip it in the bud now I can see myself falling back to where I was.  I knew coming back from 2 trips would be hard to get back into routine and I was right.  I know what I should be doing, I'm just not doing it.  

Tomorow is a new day and a new week.  I have my eating down pretty good and hubby actually isn't compainning about the food like he was in the beginning but I have to get better with everything else.  I had really noticed that once I started drinking all the water my complection got better.  I used to have little spots all over the back of my arms (have never been able to get rid of them) and I just noticed that they are almost all gone and the only thing I can say is that it must have been the water.  

I WILL DO THIS AND GET BACK ON TRACK!!!!  I WILL DO THIS AND GET BACK ON TRACK!!!  (If I yell at myself on the computer it seems to sink in better)


----------



## Duchie

Wow, seems like this weekend is being kind of tough on everyone, myself included.  And I realized I hadn't posted my daily points all week long!  So to catch up, here's where I am:

Monday - used 18.5 out of 23, 4.5 unused.  May 17 done.
Tuesday - used 21 out of 23, 2 unused.  May 18 done.
Wesdnesday - used 20 out of 23, 3 unused.  I was really planning to have a glass of wine that night but I forgot.  May 19 done.
Thursday - used 20 out of 23, 3 unused.  This is volleyball night for us, which means fast food night.  So I usually try to eat very light during the day.  This night, I ended up at a Scout function so dinner wasn't as bad as usual.  May 20 done.
Friday - used all 23 points, 0 left.  May 21 done.
Saturday - used all 23 points.  May 22 done.

Saturday was a killer day for me.  It was DD's birthday and she wanted to go to Olive Garden.  No surprise there, it's her favorite.  I should have looked at the menu online before going but I didn't.  I figured I've learned enough to find something healthy on my own.  Man was I wrong!  We asked them to bring the salad with the dressing on the side.  I ate mine without dressing and passed on the breadsticks.  I ended up chosing a dish that had chicken, broccoli and pasta in it.  I ate all of the chicken and the broccoli, but left the pasta.  When I got home I looked it up - holy smokes!    The entire meal came to 22 points!  Since I didn't eat the pasta (which is truly my favorite part, so that was a hard thing to do) I subtracted out 7 points for it.  I didn't go over on points for the day, but I was still disappointed that I didn't choose better.  How mixed-up is that - I did great by passing on breadsticks and pasta, but still I'm beating myself up for making a bad choice.  

On the upside, we didn't cut her cake last night.  She ended up not feeling all that great and didn't want cake.  We took pictures and she blew out her candles, but saved the cake for today.  And it's not really a cake that I love anyway, so I won't have any problems passing on it later.

So today is the start of a new week for me.  I weighed myself this morning (Sundays are my weigh-in day) and I did fine for the week.  Y'all are just going to have to wait until tomorrow to find out how well.    I had to recalculate points again today and now I'm down to 22/day.

Oh, can I ask a tiny favor?  My nephew is coming into town today.  He's got a job interview tomorrow and will be staying here a couple of days.  Anyway, he and his wife really want to move back to Texas to be closer to his parents and if he gets this job he will be able to do that.  So would you guys mind sending him some good ju-ju in whatever way works for you?  I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Hi all!

I have been AWOL due to a bad modem!

It started acting wonky last week, Century Link sent us a new one on Friday and Dan installed it - then it kept asking for us to install the modem over and over and over even though we did it over and over and over.

Well with Prom and all - we had no time to spend on the phone with the tech guys till this morning.

I think Dan wanted to throttle the people.  It stinks because where we live you have once choice for your phone/computer access and they know it so customer service is not the best.

Anyway - I am back tracking today - wrote stuff down the last few days but not as carefully as I needed to or would have with Spark People so for me it does not count.

Dan and I had a long talk this morning about food., exercise etc. and I am hoping he will be posting more here.

He can hit his goal weight if he sticks to it before our trip in October.  I think that awakening is exciting for him!!

Prom was awesome.  I will post pics on the TR thread tom.

Warning - medical stuff below - not for the faint of heart -

Dad not doing so well.  When he was in the hospital right after his amputation they put a knee immobilizer on him to stop him from moving his leg.  It was too small - the nurses at the hospital did not listen to his doc and remove it - and so - the result was a big wound on his knee from the pressure like a bed sore.

This turned into a scab the size of a baseball (not even slightly joking) that has been doing okay since mid March when they did the amputation.

Now, he got an infection in it.  Diabetes sucks for healing and so last Friday had to take him in to doc - they removed the scab (throw up you all cause I did) to get medicated ointment on it plus all these antibiotics and now he needs to go at least once a week to a wound care specialty place.

The possibility of it turning into a bone infection is high of course and that would lead to amputating at mid thigh.

He is devastated.  He is angry and I don't know how much more all of us can emotionally take.

The sad part is the amputation itself is healing fine.

The doctor is irate and even wrote a letter stating that the way he got it was out of negligence of the hospital nursing staff not to follow orders.  That is rare of course for a Doc to do but the doctor told my Dad that when someone screws up, whether it is him or anyone else in the medical profession, they need to own up to their mistakes and if it costs my Dad more of his leg, my Dad should be compensated.

I just hope it does not go farther than them having to pay for all these extra medical bills.  I am not sure mentally he will survive a further amputation.

So if I am ever not here a ton  - please know we are just dealing with a lot.  I am the driver for my Dad most of the time so that eats away time I used to be here.



Positive note:

Breakfast for me this morning was a hashbrown scramble I concocted on a whole wheat tortilla (which after reading the 10 things that sound healthy but are not - I will not buy again - 2nd ingredient was enriched bleached flour!! )

Anyway - it is 90 degrees plus here today - going to walk later this evening down by the river.  Hope the weather is good where you are and I will be officially caught up tom!

Coming up:  Tracking success stories!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

First of all....Yeah for all of us posting anything!!!

Again:  We started on Thursday May 13th ending Wed May 19th for week 1.

The goal is to track 5 out of 7 days to get a pic for the siggie!!!

I may have missed someone - please let me know if I did.  If i can please ask everybody to write in GREEN their *"May 23rd - Done"* I would appreciate it.  It just stands out and makes it easier to me to make sure I catch when I am scanning for totals! Thanks!!  

During that time - her is what I have for tracking:

*Gellybean:  13th - 18th = 6 days!!!! 
Duchie:  13-19th = 7 days!!!!!!! 
Mom to Faith:  13th - 19th = 7 days!!!! 
Mulan:  13th - 19th = 7 days!!!! 
2 eagle mom:  14th, 16th - 19th = 5 days!!! 

All of you can copy and paste this pic in your siggie if you want or siggie and saying:





"Tracking my steps to Skinny Island" 
*
Coming up close:
Dizneydawn:  13th - 15th = 3 days!! 
lizzyb5280:  13, 14, 17, 18 = 4 days!!!! 
hanutedmansionmomma - 17, 18th = 2 days!!! 
tlenzendorf:  13th = 1 day!!!
cheerfulchickadee:  14th = 1 day!!! 
luvs Jack:  17th = 1 day!!! 

I am excited to see the results for Monday for all you trackers!!!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Duchie said:


> Oh, can I ask a tiny favor?  My nephew is coming into town today.  He's got a job interview tomorrow and will be staying here a couple of days.  Anyway, he and his wife really want to move back to Texas to be closer to his parents and if he gets this job he will be able to do that.  So would you guys mind sending him some good ju-ju in whatever way works for you?  I'd really appreciate it!



I'll be sending good vibes out for your nephew. I hope he wows them on his interview.

Dawn - I feel your pain with the internet problems. I hope everything is fixed now and you are high/speeding it for a long time.

I'm so sorry about the problems that your Dad is having. To have gone through all that and to have to suffer because someone didn't follow instructions is terrible.

I'll be sending him good thoughts as well.   Tell him we are pulling for him to get rid of the infection quickly so he can continue on his healing from the amputation.

I've been struggling today. I'm REALLY trying to regain control. I keep thinking of all the food items that I want (but shouldn't have). Those dang chocolate chip cookies are sitting on the counter just BEGGING to be eaten. We're watching the Sharks/Blackhawks game and then we will be taking the dog for a walk to get some exercise in today. I'm hoping to work on my PTR/TR later tonight so hopefully that will keep my hands busy and out of the kitchen.

Now I have to figure out how to paste my footsteps pic into my signature....


----------



## Duchie

Dawn, I just don't know what else to say other than .  I'll be praying for a speedy recovery for your dad.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Dawn, I hope you are hanging in. My thoughts are with your dad right now. And with you for having yet one more thing to have to deal with.

I went on a bit of a bender last night. I drank half a bottle of mudslides  by myself along with half a can of pringles. Not good. I was feeling super stressed and depressed. I am sure the scale is not going to be kind again this week.  However, I did have 2 people tell me that they could tell I was losing weight today. That made me feel pretty good. Anyway, i can't cant wait to see everyone's sucesses tomorrow!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

We took a long walk to day (3 miles) and I stayed within my calorie range 

Actual 1464 (goal 1270 - 1620) May 23 DONE

I'm hoping for at least the same as last week. With my couple of bad days I'm  not quite sure what I'll get (I haven't gotten on the scale since Friday) just couldn't deal with what the number might be.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

*gulp* +2

Been MIA since Tuesday 

Excuse/reason...I let work overtake my brain. I work w/ kids w/ special needs and I can't let it go...(well, I could, I'm not choosing to, I guess...) Need to make myself the priority. Need to find a way to handle stress that doesn't involve eating!

Seems like the more promises I make, the more I break. Need to get a handle on things....

Thanks for listening everyone!

Here's to continued  and support and positive days ahead!


----------



## njcarita

we'll I'm calling a 'do over"..............

ate horribly all last week... didn't exercize etc...  I let last weeks crazy, hectic, insane schedule throw me for a loop.....

but at least on  a postive side I weighed in at the same..no loss no gain....

we'll I'm off to plan our meals for the week and hit the food store... we have another crazy hectic insane week this week.. and i am not being caught unawares....


----------



## Dizneydawn

Sunday May 23rd - done!

I tracked and I am not proud.  Well I was proud until about 7 p.m. when I ate like a nut job because I was upset.  I also know looking back I was not close to what I should have had for calories for t he day at that point and I am sure the amount of fluid I had been drinking was low.  It is 90 plus degrees here with a humidity factor of 2 million.

Discovered this past week we have a major electrical issue in the basement and need our electrician to come here this week because if the CA is turned on - we blow a fuse in a few seconds.  So we have been hunkering in the basement, where it is much cooler but I know I should have been pounding the water.  So I craved liquid last night.

I had a glass of milk and I have been so good about staying away from milk minus cooking.  Huge weakness.  Then I had a low calorie Gatorade which was in the house and again - we never have them - water only but a friend had brought it over to try and there it was, cold in the fridge and there I went.

I need to plan today.  Balance my food better throughout the day.  AND DRINK WATER.

That and I need to get in the habit of putting on some shoes and walking my anger away.

I am not really an eater when happy.  Totally when hurt or mad.  Need to kick that habit to the curb.

Off to the Y.  Missed a whole week being sick.  I start that Lazy Man tri in a week.  I want to do it if it kills me!

Breakfast:

La Banderita Whole Wheat Soft Taco Tortilla, 1 serving 	
hashbrown scramble, 1 serving (view recipe) 	
Breakfast TOTALS: 	Calories 295 	Carbs 33 	Fat 11 	Protein 13 	 
Lunch:
Chicken Enchilada's, 1 serving (view recipe)
Calories  	334 	Carbs 40 	Fat 11 	Protein 22 	

 Dinner:

Mission Life Balance Plus Flour Tortillas, 1 serving 	
Schweigert Smoky Cheddar Brat, 1 serving 	
Dinner TOTALS: 	Calories 330 	Carbs 22 	Fat 21 	Protein 14 	 


Snacks 
cheez wiz, 1.25 serving 	 	
Popcorn, oil-popped, 1 cup 	 	
Low Calorie Grape G2 20 oz, 1 serving 		
Reese's Peanut Butter Cups, 3 miniature 		
Milk, 2%, 1 cup 	
Nature's Pride Honey Wheat with Fiber, 3 serving 	
Snack TOTALS: 	Calories 728 	Carbs 105 	Fat 26 	Protein 27 	 

  	  	CALORIES 	CARBS 	FAT 	PROTEIN 	
Totals: 	1,687 (1,210 - 1,560 )	Carbs 200 ( 164 - 237 )  Fat 	69 ( 32 - 57 ) Protein  76(60 - 128)

Plus my sodium which I want to stay 500-2300 was higher than Mt. St. Helen's! 3722!!!!   I made homemade enchiladas but the sauce and diced tomatoes were way high.  Plus the stupid Gatorade did not help.  Just thinking of where easy cuts could have been made.

New Day Dawn.  New Day.


----------



## Duchie

Good morning all!

I did OK yesterday.  I used 20 out of 22 points.  I was going to let myself have a slice of birthday cake, but as I was cutting it I realized it just did NOT look good to me at all so I skipped it.  Then DH and I were going to open a bottle of wine but neither one of us felt like dealing with it.  So I had a deficit because basically I was lazy.  *May 23 done.*

So for last week I'm down -2.4.  More importantly for me, that second number in my weight went down by 1 and is now at a number I haven't seen in quite some time.  I still have a long way to go, but this is a milestone that I'm pleasantly surprised to have reached.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Stacybaeasm said:


> On the plus side - this show is going to be amazing!  If anyone is going to be in the St. Louis area and would like to see this beautiful production of Big River: The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn, please let me know.  I get half price tickets and would love to get you in to see the show and meet you!  (Maybe even sneak in a backstage tour.)  PM me and let me know!


Need to get ahold of you this week for sure to figure out a day!!!


Mndisneygirl said:


> Tomorrow is another day and I have TONS of healthy options in my house.
> I want to get a garden in this week but I know we will be gone 2 1/2 weeks in July and unless I find someone to tend it - it will burn, be weed over ran or both.
> Dawn - glad you're feeling a little better. Can't wait to see pictures of Baylor and Carsyn's big nights!
> Posting them later today on my TR!!!





gellybean said:


> You guys!!! I went into Ann Taylor and J. Crew yesterday and drooooooled over all the cute little sleeveless shirts and shorts and skirts and dresses. SOOOO motivating.
> 
> Great idea.  I have nothing clothes wise that is really on my want list.





njcarita said:


> Can someone please sew my mouth shut........
> has NOt been a good weekend.........


I will sew yours if you sew mine! 


stitchfan23 said:


> I know what I should be doing, I'm just not doing it.
> Preaching to the choir sister but the fact you are here is a great start!!!





Duchie said:


> Saturday was a killer day for me.  It was DD's birthday and she wanted to go to Olive Garden.  I didn't go over on points for the day, but I was still disappointed that I didn't choose better.  How mixed-up is that - I did great by passing on breadsticks and pasta, but still I'm beating myself up for making a bad choice.
> Getting past the need to be perfect is the hardest.
> 
> Oh, can I ask a tiny favor?  My nephew is coming into town today.  He's got a job interview tomorrow and will be staying here a couple of days.  Anyway, he and his wife really want to move back to Texas to be closer to his parents and if he gets this job he will be able to do that.  So would you guys mind sending him some good ju-ju in whatever way works for you?  I'd really appreciate it!


I have my "SPIRIT" fingers going as I read this!! 


2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I'm so sorry about the problems that your Dad is having. To have gone through all that and to have to suffer because someone didn't follow instructions is terrible.
> 
> I'll be sending him good thoughts as well.   Tell him we are pulling for him to get rid of the infection quickly so he can continue on his healing from the amputation.
> What is hard is that my sister the SW and I are the only ones to help out.
> 
> My PIA, selfish, act like you are still 6 years old, selfish, snotty and did I mention selfish, sister has literally been to visit him 3 times including the day of the amputation.
> 
> Since March 18th.
> 
> 2 months.
> 
> She is just too busy in her world to be bothered and if I could get her in a dark alley, she would not look the same coming out.  So since he was getting better, my load lightened up and I was excited to get back on track of work and prioritizing things around here that needed to be done.
> 
> Back to all the doctor appointments a week again.
> 
> I will post on my TR today about Prom - there will be a story about my sister you won't want to miss.  I will put the link here when I finish it.
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to paste my footsteps pic into my signature....


LOOOVE IT!!!!!  It took forever to find the right pic.  I at first saw some with women looking through telescopes (like keeping the eye on the prize theme) but it was not quite right!!!


Duchie said:


> Dawn, I just don't know what else to say other than .  I'll be praying for a speedy recovery for your dad.


Thanks.  I do appreciate it a lot.  I am not the only one with stress in their lives.  Mine just seems to bundle when it comes.  Like the kidney infection has been rare for me for almost a year - but not drinking water is huge and when I am stressed - I don't track that.  I hope all of us feel this thread is a good avenue for venting vs shoving food in the mouth. 


Stacybaeasm said:


> Dawn, I hope you are hanging in. My thoughts are with your dad right now. And with you for having yet one more thing to have to deal with.
> Thanks - and you have a ton on your plate.  You are the momma bird to a whole theater company - there is some drama for you!
> 
> Pa dump Bump!!
> I went on a bit of a bender last night. I drank half a bottle of mudslides  by myself along with half a can of pringles. Not good. I was feeling super stressed and depressed. I am sure the scale is not going to be kind again this week. Mine will not be the best either I am afraid.  We are in it together!!!





hanutedmansionmomma said:


> *gulp* +2
> 
> Been MIA since Tuesday
> 
> Excuse/reason...I let work overtake my brain. I work w/ kids w/ special needs and I can't let it go...(well, I could, I'm not choosing to, I guess...) Need to make myself the priority. Need to find a way to handle stress that doesn't involve eating!
> 
> Seems like the more promises I make, the more I break. Need to get a handle on things....


Takje care of you so you will be around to help take care of others.

One thing I learned is there is a whole lot of difference between care taking and care giving.

Give what you can.

Don't let people take what you don't have to give. 


njcarita said:


> we'll I'm calling a 'do over"..............


Loved this!  I pictured you playing checkers when you were like 8!!!  I think you have just helped partial title the new chapter when we get a chance to start it!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Duchie said:


> So for last week I'm down -2.4.  More importantly for me, that second number in my weight went down by 1 and is now at a number I haven't seen in quite some time.  I still have a long way to go, but this is a milestone that I'm pleasantly surprised to have reached.



Go Duchie! It's your skinny day! Your gonna rock it like it's your birthday!!!     

yes - I sang it while typing!!!


----------



## Octoberbeauty

Well I had a bad weekend too. Sounds like it was an epidemic around here, so at least I'm in good company.  We ate at the mall Friday night which put me over by 5 pts for the day and yesterday we went to the Royals baseball game and ended up 5 pts over for the day too. I am still down 1.8 since last Monday and hoping tomorrow morning (official weigh in) will be better. I plan to be very strict today and get in some exercise. 

Hugs to everyone. We CAN do this! Tiny baby steps add up to great big progress. 

On another note, this will be a very trying week for me and will put my new found willpower to the test. Friday is the 4th anniversary of my dd's passing  and I've always been an emotional eater. Hoping I can keep the eating under control anyway. We are going up to the Omaha Zoo on Friday to get out of the house and give us something to do.


----------



## Octoberbeauty

Are we supposed to send our weight by pm or email? I did pm last week, but just read the first page and it says email....


----------



## officereg

Duchie said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I did OK yesterday.  I used 20 out of 22 points.  I was going to let myself have a slice of birthday cake, but as I was cutting it I realized it just did NOT look good to me at all so I skipped it.  Then DH and I were going to open a bottle of wine but neither one of us felt like dealing with it.  So I had a deficit because basically I was lazy.  *May 23 done.*
> 
> So for last week I'm down -2.4.  More importantly for me, that second number in my weight went down by 1 and is now at a number I haven't seen in quite some time.  I still have a long way to go, but this is a milestone that I'm pleasantly surprised to have reached.




Congrats!  Nothing feels better then hitting a milestone!  

I am at a +1 for the week.  At first I was down right angry because I worked very hard this past week.  I increased the resistance and the crossramp on the elliptical and I began walking an additional 1-1.5 miles at night.  This is on top of the extremely physically challenging week I had at work!  I thought for sure I would see at the very least a 2.  After I began to think about it I have calmed down some.  The last 2 weeks I dropped 4lbs each so I have to be happy, and tell myself it could be worse. 

I hope everyone has a great day, it is going to be hot here!


----------



## ancestry

Hi Ladies!  I am home from our 10 day Disney Vacation which was awesome!

As of this morning I am showing a +4 gain over my lowest weight before we left.  We didn't get home until almost midnight last night and I am currently retaining a lot of water as my ankles are swollen and my rings don't fit.  That always happens to me on travel days.  Sitting in an airport and then in an airplane for hours makes me retain fluid something awful.  

I'm hoping that I will let go of the fluid in the next 48 hours and that I will have gained only a pound or two instead of four.

Hope everyone is doing well!  I will have to read through the posts for the past 10 days and get caught up.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Good morning!!  It's been a long-time coming, but I've finely decided enoughs enough and I need to do something about my weight....can I please join?


First Name and Screen name: Kelly - Scrappy_Tink
What your Goal Is for Fitness: Doing something active one day at a time 
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Not a food, but Pepsi is my downfall! 
Favorite Good Food for You: Cucumbers
Favorite Form of Exercise:  Walking
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  Live longer!!
Family: Me (50), DH (48), DS (17)


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Kelly!

I want to say, I don't know what I did differently, but I'm hoping I can do it again!
I am -2 for the week!! YAY!

I didn't eat a lot of huge meals and usually that helps.  Plus I didn't snack my weekend away.  Usually I'm low on Thursdays and high again on Mondays.

So now my 10s digit is down one from where I started!  I've seen it there in my mid-week weigh ins, but never on Mondays!  WOO HOO! I think I'm glad my friend canceled our lunch plans for today.  I probably would have eaten too much of something bad.  Our favorite place is a little hole in the wall Chinese restaurant and I'm sure it's not the healthiest choice.

Dawn - that humidity is awful isn't it?  I just can't go out walking in that heavy air!  We have a softball game tonight for DD9 and I think I will be sitting IN the cooler with the frozen snacks. HA!  If we lived closer, I would be happy to tend your garden - especially since I won't be having one this year.  It was in my neighbor's yard and they generously offered half to me.  I just shared my veggies with them since my family couldn't eat that much.  But they are not having it this year, digging it up and sodding over it.  So now I have one Basil and one Oregano plant in pots.  So at least I'll have some fresh herbs.
Okay - off to drink some water and get some work done.


----------



## MulanUSAF

Good morning everybody!

I'm -1.3 lbs from last week! 

Had a pretty good weekend overall as far as food and exercise went.  I didn't track my food journal because I cooked a ton of Chinese food that I have no way of figuring out the nutrition info.  But I think I did fine with small portions and staying away from the carb rich stuff.  Went to the gym both days and did a lot of yard work yesterday.  However, I slipped and fell down the stairs while carrying the vacuum cleaner.  I think I might have cracked my tail bone because every time I sit down it shoots a bolt of pain up my behind.   Not good... but I don't know whether it's worth going to the doctors for it.  My mom cracker her tail bone a couple years ago and they just x-rayed it, confirmed it had a crack and sent her home with a donut cushion.  It healed on its own in a few weeks.  I think I'll just wait and see, if it gets worse I might make an appointment.


----------



## tlenzendorf

Long weekend, kinda crappy.  Had the garage sale Friday and just did ehhh for sales.  Then what was supposed to be a fun adult weekend ended up being horrible and no fun at all.  To top it off Brent and I had a spat Sunday morning at the cabin(at least the others didn't hear).  It wasn't so much a spat as something I called him out on that I was beyond mad about and he agreed that it wasn't ok and we worked it out.  

All in all it threw me off for the weekend and I am now done talking about it and moving on.  

Its beyond hot here again today which is actually kinda nice because it really moderates what I eat and helps me drink way more water.

I hope everyone else had a good weekend.  At this point I'm not ready to go back and read as I'm still emotionally drained.  I'll probably catch up tonight.


----------



## shellabell

Good Monday morning,

I am down 1lb this week. I need to start exercising this week. It has been a few weeks since I went to the gym. I am actually doing well with my diet. Went for mexican food; resisted the chips

I have to remember my metabolism isn't what it used to be and any loss is a victory.

Have a great week!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Octoberbeauty said:


> I plan to be very strict today and get in some exercise.
> You can dooooo it!!
> 
> On another note, this will be a very trying week for me and will put my new found willpower to the test. Friday is the 4th anniversary of my dd's passing  and I've always been an emotional eater. Hoping I can keep the eating under control anyway. We are going up to the Omaha Zoo on Friday to get out of the house and give us something to do.


Honey I am so sorry and I will totally be thinking of you.   The zoo there is one of the nicest ever and a great way to celebrate her life.  I think it sound like a great way to spend the day.  


Octoberbeauty said:


> Are we supposed to send our weight by pm or email? I did pm last week, but just read the first page and it says email....


Yes - I will go change that first post - it just got to be too much having stuff not here.  Send them via pm please!!


officereg said:


> I thought for sure I would see at the very least a 2.  After I began to think about it I have calmed down some.  The last 2 weeks I dropped 4lbs each so I have to be happy, and tell myself it could be worse.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day, it is going to be hot here!


Everybody hits plateaus in their weight loss efforts.  Just switch up your food and exercise a bit if your body has been accustomed to what you have been doing.  Shock it into submission!!!  See how next week goes and if you are still struggling - maybe talk with a trainer.


ancestry said:


> Hi Ladies!  I am home from our 10 day Disney Vacation which was awesome!
> I can't wait to hear about it!!!  Are you doing a TR???
> As of this morning I am showing a +4 gain over my lowest weight before we left.
> That swelling is a killer!  But you should be very proud of yourself!!!  Even if that 4 was legit, which it is not -  that is a huge accomplishment for 10 days at WDW!!!





Scrappy_Tink said:


> Good morning!!  It's been a long-time coming, but I've finely decided enoughs enough and I need to do something about my weight....can I please join?
> 
> Yes!!!! Welcome!!!
> 
> We are doing 2 things here besides posting.  Either of them are optional.
> 
> #1  People send me their actual weights on Mondays and I post our success each week just in loss/gain/same totals as a group.  Many people also put here the weekly amount they had.
> 
> For every 5 pound increment you lose, you can pick up a pic to put in your siggie if you would like, representing Skinny Island!
> 
> #2  Thursday is the day we start as the beginning of a week of tracking.  (For me it was easier to not have everything end on Monday to do totals.)
> 
> The goal is to post here your tracking for food, however you want, 5 out of the next 7 days.  Some do just calories, some do WW points, some do food journal's and some do calories and food journal's.
> 
> If you get 5 out of seven days, you get a tracking pic.  For each consecutive week - you will add a x2, x7 etc... next to the pic to represent weeks total you achieved this goal.
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy our thread and hope you stay!!!





Mndisneygirl said:


> I am -2 for the week!! YAY! Yeah HOOOO!!!





MulanUSAF said:


> Good morning everybody!
> 
> I'm -1.3 lbs from last week!
> Going to town!!!!  Did you think tracking helped keep you accountable this week???



Miss. Mulan - just for you and your sore tailbone - I am linking a story I shared on my first TR.  I get your pain!!  You will laugh when you read it so cushion your hinny!!

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=23408931&postcount=30

Did water aerobics - had good breakfast - need a good snack now and water.

It's going to be an emotional day here.  Taking cat to vet at 11:30.  He has leukemia and needs to be put down.  I have been avoiding the inevitable but seeing him this morning, I knew there was no more we can do for him and he is just to he point of being miserable.  He has lived a great life and was loved a lot.  It is Carsyn's cat.  Trying to decide if she should be pulled from school or not for it.

Ugh.

Treyner is going with me and I am grateful for that.   

It is going to get better.  Just keep believing that.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

hanutedmansionmomma said:


> *gulp* +2Excuse/reason...I let work overtake my brain. I work w/ kids w/ special needs and I can't let it go...(well, I could, I'm not choosing to, I guess...) Need to make myself the priority. Need to find a way to handle stress that doesn't involve eating!


I have a special needs kid myself so I know how draining it can be to deal with one. If you work with a bunch of them you just multiply that stress. I thank my son's teachers all the time for the amount of love that they provide to him. It isn't an easy job but you need to take care of yourself as well so that you have the energy to take care of them.   I hope things get better for you.



Octoberbeauty said:


> On another note, this will be a very trying week for me and will put my new found willpower to the test. Friday is the 4th anniversary of my dd's passing  and I've always been an emotional eater. Hoping I can keep the eating under control anyway. We are going up to the Omaha Zoo on Friday to get out of the house and give us something to do.


I'll be thinking of you on this difficult day. 



ancestry said:


> Hi Ladies!  I am home from our 10 day Disney Vacation which was awesome!


 I agree +4 isn't bad at all for 10 days away and if some of that goes away with the swelling then its even better.  I want to hear all about your trip!



Scrappy_Tink said:


> Good morning!!  It's been a long-time coming, but I've finely decided enoughs enough and I need to do something about my weight....can I please join?


Welcome Kelly!!! You'll love this bunch!



Mndisneygirl said:


> -2 for the week!! YAY![/SIZE]


Congratulations!!!



MulanUSAF said:


> I'm -1.3 lbs from last week!
> 
> I think I might have cracked my tail bone because every time I sit down it shoots a bolt of pain up my behind.   Not good... but I don't know whether it's worth going to the doctors for it.  My mom cracker her tail bone a couple years ago and they just x-rayed it, confirmed it had a crack and sent her home with a donut cushion.  It healed on its own in a few weeks.  I think I'll just wait and see, if it gets worse I might make an appointment.


 Congrats on the loss!  I brusied my tailbone in January and it was NO fun!  I hope you have a speedy recovery.



Dizneydawn said:


> It's going to be an emotional day here.  Taking cat to vet at 11:30.  He has leukemia and needs to be put down.  I have been avoiding the inevitable but seeing him this morning, I knew there was no more we can do for him and he is just to he point of being miserable.  He has lived a great life and was loved a lot.  It is Carsyn's cat.  Trying to decide if she should be pulled from school or not for it.
> It is going to get better.  Just keep believing that.


Oh my, on top of everything else you have to put the cat down?  I'm SO sorry!! That is a painful decision, but it would be hard to see the cat continue to suffer.

I too am the sole care provider for my parents. My brother (who lives in the same house but has his own disabilities) is able to help out slightly. Meaning hell cook some food but it isnt the healthiest so its almost a detriment.

My sister divorced herself from the family about 15 years ago. Ive heard from here about 4 times in those 15 years. 

Everything fell on me when my Dad got sick, was in the hospital and then came home to hospice care. I was the one that had to learn about all the medications and when to administer them. The hospice workers told me that someone had to tell him it was ok to go. Yup that was me as well.  I dont know how I would have gotten through it without the hospice workers. They are very special people and they made my life SO much easier. 

I will be keeping your family in my thoughts and hope this streak will finish up and you will begin to have healthy days ahead.

I'm -2.2 today!!! I'm so happy I could just sing.  I was hoping to be even with last week, but really worked on it this weekend. Now I just have to not get cocky and continue tracking and exercising.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Cat Update - did not go to vet because we can't find the cat. 

I laid him outside on a blanket in the sun because he had been so sick he had not been sunning much and he was always in love with being outside if we were.

Well I brought him outside, put more tuna and fresh water in front of him, he stretched out and was soaking up the sun and I went inside to finish feeding the dogs etc.

Went back out 10 minutes later and he is nowhere to be found.

Went to look in the garage, under bushes he liked to nap in, neighbors bushes etc. - no cat.

Treyner and I have been everywhere.  He was so weak I can't believe he even left the stoop.

Called the vet - she thinks he might have actually wandered off to die.  She said she feels cats have a huge 6th sense.  That it is very common for them to get cancellations for even check ups when a cat is supposed to come in because when it is time to go, the cat hides.

This was a barn cat when we got it.  Had always had a love for the outdoors but not been out much in the past few months.  The vet has a theory that it waited to be outside to pass away.  It was holding on for it's happy place.

Now although that is well and mush and good and heartwrenching, the thought of finding Garfield somewhere or a neighbor finding Garfield is not what I want either.

The vet thinks if he is not back in a few hours, we won't find him.

I don't know if the cat was sparing us from watching him be put down or if this not knowing is worse.  I had mentally prepared myself for today and now - not sure what is going to happen.

Treyner has the right idea though - he chuckled and said -"Leave it to Garfield to make a big production out of his last day."  Which is totally true.

That cat was a mouser and always had his "ta Da" moments of presentation when he caught a mouse.  Or when entering a room, had to let everyone know he was there by rubbing up on each person's leg whether you wanted him to or not.  Would only drink out of the sink and then, put his head under the water - all the time.  Jumped in the tub with you from time to time.  I think the cat did not know it was not a duck.

I will keep you updated on this saga - kind of crazy day here.


----------



## Duchie

So my nephew just left for his interview.  He's not even my kid and I'm on pins and needles right now.  I'm trying not to get my hopes up about this, but obviously not doing a very good job of it.    He had enlisted in the Air Force and was doing really great.  But then he was diagnosed with MS.  So he had to chose another path and that has been challenging.



hanutedmansionmomma said:


> *gulp* +2
> 
> Been MIA since Tuesday
> 
> Excuse/reason...I let work overtake my brain. I work w/ kids w/ special needs and I can't let it go...(well, I could, I'm not choosing to, I guess...) Need to make myself the priority. Need to find a way to handle stress that doesn't involve eating!
> 
> Seems like the more promises I make, the more I break. Need to get a handle on things....
> 
> Thanks for listening everyone!
> 
> Here's to continued  and support and positive days ahead!



I admire people who work with special needs kids.  You've made the decision that you want to change and that's half the battle.  We're here for you!



njcarita said:


> we'll I'm calling a 'do over"..............
> 
> ate horribly all last week... didn't exercize etc...  I let last weeks crazy, hectic, insane schedule throw me for a loop.....
> 
> but at least on  a postive side I weighed in at the same..no loss no gain....
> 
> we'll I'm off to plan our meals for the week and hit the food store... we have another crazy hectic insane week this week.. and i am not being caught unawares....



We all have off-weeks so don't be hard on yourself.  This time of year is crazy insane.



Octoberbeauty said:


> On another note, this will be a very trying week for me and will put my new found willpower to the test. Friday is the 4th anniversary of my dd's passing  and I've always been an emotional eater. Hoping I can keep the eating under control anyway. We are going up to the Omaha Zoo on Friday to get out of the house and give us something to do.



I can not imagine what you are going through.  I will be thinking of you this week.  



ancestry said:


> Hi Ladies!  I am home from our 10 day Disney Vacation which was awesome!
> 
> As of this morning I am showing a +4 gain over my lowest weight before we left.  We didn't get home until almost midnight last night and I am currently retaining a lot of water as my ankles are swollen and my rings don't fit.  That always happens to me on travel days.  Sitting in an airport and then in an airplane for hours makes me retain fluid something awful.
> 
> I'm hoping that I will let go of the fluid in the next 48 hours and that I will have gained only a pound or two instead of four.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!  I will have to read through the posts for the past 10 days and get caught up.



Welcome back!  Can't wait to hear the details.  4 pounds isn't at all bad for 10 days, either 



Scrappy_Tink said:


> Good morning!!  It's been a long-time coming, but I've finely decided enoughs enough and I need to do something about my weight....can I please join?
> 
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Kelly - Scrappy_Tink
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: Doing something active one day at a time
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Not a food, but Pepsi is my downfall!
> Favorite Good Food for You: Cucumbers
> Favorite Form of Exercise:  Walking
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  Live longer!!
> Family: Me (50), DH (48), DS (17)



Welcome aboard!  We're glad to have you join us. 



officereg said:


> I am at a +1 for the week.  At first I was down right angry because I worked very hard this past week.  I increased the resistance and the crossramp on the elliptical and I began walking an additional 1-1.5 miles at night.  This is on top of the extremely physically challenging week I had at work!  I thought for sure I would see at the very least a 2.  After I began to think about it I have calmed down some.  The last 2 weeks I dropped 4lbs each so I have to be happy, and tell myself it could be worse.



I hate times like that.  Could you be building more muscle?  Also Dawn was right - try switching some things up a bit to see if that helps.



Mndisneygirl said:


> I want to say, I don't know what I did differently, but I'm hoping I can do it again!
> I am -2 for the week!! YAY!
> 
> I didn't eat a lot of huge meals and usually that helps.  Plus I didn't snack my weekend away.  Usually I'm low on Thursdays and high again on Mondays.
> 
> So now my 10s digit is down one from where I started!  I've seen it there in my mid-week weigh ins, but never on Mondays!  WOO HOO! I think I'm glad my friend canceled our lunch plans for today.  I probably would have eaten too much of something bad.  Our favorite place is a little hole in the wall Chinese restaurant and I'm sure it's not the healthiest choice.
> 
> 
> Dawn - that humidity is awful isn't it?  I just can't go out walking in that heavy air!  We have a softball game tonight for DD9 and I think I will be sitting IN the cooler with the frozen snacks. HA!  If we lived closer, I would be happy to tend your garden - especially since I won't be having one this year.  It was in my neighbor's yard and they generously offered half to me.  I just shared my veggies with them since my family couldn't eat that much.  But they are not having it this year, digging it up and sodding over it.  So now I have one Basil and one Oregano plant in pots.  So at least I'll have some fresh herbs.
> Okay - off to drink some water and get some work done.



Nice job!  I like it when the 10's number goes down!    Our garden is geting huge.  It's our first year and we made so many rookie mistakes, but it's still doing well.



MulanUSAF said:


> Good morning everybody!
> 
> I'm -1.3 lbs from last week!
> 
> Had a pretty good weekend overall as far as food and exercise went.  I didn't track my food journal because I cooked a ton of Chinese food that I have no way of figuring out the nutrition info.  But I think I did fine with small portions and staying away from the carb rich stuff.  Went to the gym both days and did a lot of yard work yesterday.  However, I slipped and fell down the stairs while carrying the vacuum cleaner.  I think I might have cracked my tail bone because every time I sit down it shoots a bolt of pain up my behind.   Not good... but I don't know whether it's worth going to the doctors for it.  My mom cracker her tail bone a couple years ago and they just x-rayed it, confirmed it had a crack and sent her home with a donut cushion.  It healed on its own in a few weeks.  I think I'll just wait and see, if it gets worse I might make an appointment.



Owwwww!




Dizneydawn said:


> Cat Update - did not go to vet because we can't find the cat.
> 
> I laid him outside on a blanket in the sun because he had been so sick he had not been sunning much and he was always in love with being outside if we were.
> 
> Well I brought him outside, put more tuna and fresh water in front of him, he stretched out and was soaking up the sun and I went inside to finish feeding the dogs etc.
> 
> Went back out 10 minutes later and he is nowhere to be found.
> 
> Went to look in the garage, under bushes he liked to nap in, neighbors bushes etc. - no cat.
> 
> Treyner and I have been everywhere.  He was so weak I can't believe he even left the stoop.
> 
> Called the vet - she thinks he might have actually wandered off to die.  She said she feels cats have a huge 6th sense.  That it is very common for them to get cancellations for even check ups when a cat is supposed to come in because when it is time to go, the cat hides.
> 
> This was a barn cat when we got it.  Had always had a love for the outdoors but not been out much in the past few months.  The vet has a theory that it waited to be outside to pass away.  It was holding on for it's happy place.
> 
> Now although that is well and mush and good and heartwrenching, the thought of finding Garfield somewhere or a neighbor finding Garfield is not what I want either.
> 
> The vet thinks if he is not back in a few hours, we won't find him.
> 
> I don't know if the cat was sparing us from watching him be put down or if this not knowing is worse.  I had mentally prepared myself for today and now - not sure what is going to happen.
> 
> Treyner has the right idea though - he chuckled and said -"Leave it to Garfield to make a big production out of his last day."  Which is totally true.
> 
> That cat was a mouser and always had his "ta Da" moments of presentation when he caught a mouse.  Or when entering a room, had to let everyone know he was there by rubbing up on each person's leg whether you wanted him to or not.  Would only drink out of the sink and then, put his head under the water - all the time.  Jumped in the tub with you from time to time.  I think the cat did not know it was not a duck.
> 
> I will keep you updated on this saga - kind of crazy day here.



I've had to make that decision twice for two of my pets, and it killed me both times.  Maybe Garfield was hoping to make it easier on you, telling you he was finally ready.  This way, it's HIS decision, if that makes any sense.


----------



## gellybean

Will run back through and quote everyone in a little bit. DIS is acting weird on my end.

I'm down -1.8 for the week.




I've lost as much in the last 3 weeks as I had in all the weeks Skinny Island thread had been open. I'm the one doing the work but the BUGG is definitely putting things in black and white numbers for me to see. And can I just say, the myster of why I wasn't losing is no longer a mystery. 



 everyone!! Going back through now and trying to quote but it may take me 3 hours.


----------



## ski_mom

Well, I'm only down -.5 for the week, but that makes an even 10 pounds since I started posting here.  So, not too good for the week, but a milestone in a way.

Sounds like everyone had pretty good weeks!!


----------



## luvsJack

Very quick post.  Its crazy at work and home computer is on the fritz.    Add to that the usual gaggle of preteen girls at my house when school is out  


I stayed the same this week, again.  apparently my good weeks and bad weekends are balancing each other out .    


I bought some things called "Full Bars".  Anyone else ever tried them?  You eat a bar and drink a glass of water 30 minutes before a meal and its supposed to curb your appetite.  I ate one before lunch, only had some chicken salad and a few crackers and I am still full!      Only problem is the cost, its like $8.00 for 6 bars!  I keep wondering if eating a regular fiber bar and a glass of water would do the same thing?    They have 4 g of fiber and 4 g protein.


----------



## gellybean

stitchfan23 said:


> I need to get back on track.  I'm not doing bad but just seeing that a few things are slipping (very little water, no exercise) and if I don't nip it in the bud now I can see myself falling back to where I was.  I knew coming back from 2 trips would be hard to get back into routine and I was right.  I know what I should be doing, I'm just not doing it.
> 
> Tomorow is a new day and a new week.  I have my eating down pretty good and hubby actually isn't compainning about the food like he was in the beginning but I have to get better with everything else.  I had really noticed that once I started drinking all the water my complection got better.  I used to have little spots all over the back of my arms (have never been able to get rid of them) and I just noticed that they are almost all gone and the only thing I can say is that it must have been the water.
> 
> I WILL DO THIS AND GET BACK ON TRACK!!!!  I WILL DO THIS AND GET BACK ON TRACK!!!  (If I yell at myself on the computer it seems to sink in better)




Way to yell at yourself to get yourself back in gear!!  Whatever works right?? My complection is better too with more water and healtheir less greasy foods! And I never had skin issues until about 2 years ago. Who knew??



Duchie said:


> Oh, can I ask a tiny favor?  My nephew is coming into town today.  He's got a job interview tomorrow and will be staying here a couple of days.  Anyway, he and his wife really want to move back to Texas to be closer to his parents and if he gets this job he will be able to do that.  So would you guys mind sending him some good ju-ju in whatever way works for you?  I'd really appreciate it!



Sending positive thoughts/vibes/prayers his way!!! 



Dizneydawn said:


> He is devastated.  He is angry and I don't know how much more all of us can emotionally take.
> 
> The sad part is the amputation itself is healing fine.
> 
> The doctor is irate and even wrote a letter stating that the way he got it was out of negligence of the hospital nursing staff not to follow orders.  That is rare of course for a Doc to do but the doctor told my Dad that when someone screws up, whether it is him or anyone else in the medical profession, they need to own up to their mistakes and if it costs my Dad more of his leg, my Dad should be compensated.
> 
> I just hope it does not go farther than them having to pay for all these extra medical bills.  I am not sure mentally he will survive a further amputation.
> 
> So if I am ever not here a ton  - please know we are just dealing with a lot.  I am the driver for my Dad most of the time so that eats away time I used to be here.



So sorry to hear about your dad!! Here's hoping that the sore heals and that they don't have to do another/additional amputation. I'd be furious. Though I know money can never undo the damage, I'm glad you have that letter from the doc providing culpability in case y'all have to take it to court.



Dizneydawn said:


> First of all....Yeah for all of us posting anything!!!
> 
> Again:  We started on Thursday May 13th ending Wed May 19th for week 1.
> 
> The goal is to track 5 out of 7 days to get a pic for the siggie!!!
> 
> I may have missed someone - please let me know if I did.  If i can please ask everybody to write in GREEN their *"May 23rd - Done"* I would appreciate it.  It just stands out and makes it easier to me to make sure I catch when I am scanning for totals! Thanks!!
> 
> During that time - her is what I have for tracking:
> 
> *Gellybean:  13th - 18th = 6 days!!!!
> Duchie:  13-19th = 7 days!!!!!!! :
> Mom to Faith:  13th - 19th = 7 days!!!!
> Mulan:  13th - 19th = 7 days!!!!
> 2 eagle mom:  14th, 16th - 19th = 5 days!!!
> 
> All of you can copy and paste this pic in your siggie if you want or siggie and saying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Tracking my steps to Skinny Island"
> *
> Coming up close:
> Dizneydawn:  13th - 15th = 3 days!!
> lizzyb5280:  13, 14, 17, 18 = 4 days!!!!
> hanutedmansionmomma - 17, 18th = 2 days!!!
> tlenzendorf:  13th = 1 day!!!
> cheerfulchickadee:  14th = 1 day!!!
> luvs Jack:  17th = 1 day!!!
> 
> I am excited to see the results for Monday for all you trackers!!!



WOO HOO!! I'm gonna have to rearrange my signature to make room!! 



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I've been struggling today. I'm REALLY trying to regain control. I keep thinking of all the food items that I want (but shouldn't have). Those dang chocolate chip cookies are sitting on the counter just BEGGING to be eaten. We're watching the Sharks/Blackhawks game and then we will be taking the dog for a walk to get some exercise in today. I'm hoping to work on my PTR/TR later tonight so hopefully that will keep my hands busy and out of the kitchen.
> 
> Now I have to figure out how to paste my footsteps pic into my signature....



Writing on the DIS helps me not eat too. Probably why I'm more active some days than others!! 



Stacybaeasm said:


> Dawn, I hope you are hanging in. My thoughts are with your dad right now. And with you for having yet one more thing to have to deal with.
> 
> I went on a bit of a bender last night. I drank half a bottle of mudslides  by myself along with half a can of pringles. Not good. I was feeling super stressed and depressed. I am sure the scale is not going to be kind again this week.  However, I did have 2 people tell me that they could tell I was losing weight today. That made me feel pretty good. Anyway, i can't cant wait to see everyone's sucesses tomorrow!



The BIGGEST lesson I have learned this time around (as compared to the umpteenth other times I've diet-ed) is that I have to forgive myself and start over. I can't let my binges or benders derail me from the overall journey. Binges are gonna happen. I've accepted that. I try to minimize them but I've stopped beating myself over it to the point I give up.

That's sooooooooooo awesome that someone noticed! I can't wait for people to see me after the summer break and go WOW you've lost weight! More motivation to keep it up over the summer!



hanutedmansionmomma said:


> *gulp* +2
> 
> Been MIA since Tuesday
> 
> Excuse/reason...I let work overtake my brain. I work w/ kids w/ special needs and I can't let it go...(well, I could, I'm not choosing to, I guess...) Need to make myself the priority. Need to find a way to handle stress that doesn't involve eating!
> 
> Seems like the more promises I make, the more I break. Need to get a handle on things....
> 
> Thanks for listening everyone!
> 
> Here's to continued and support and positive days ahead!



If you're in education... which I may be assuming incorrectly based on your job description, but if you are, I know what a tough time of year it is for you teachers. My sister is working weekends and evenings now trying to get everything shut down for the summer. She's not working out again tonight. She just can't get out of work. So a big  for doing what you do and for hanging in there through the stressful time!! Those 2 lbs will melt back off as soon as you can re-focus on yourself!




Dizneydawn said:


> New Day Dawn.  New Day.



It's a new dawn, it's a new day, it's a new life!!!!!!!!!!! and I'm feeeeeeeeeeeling goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood!!

 Your new day dawn made me think of this song!! Good anthem for us! But especially you DAWN! It's a NEW DAWN!



Duchie said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> I did OK yesterday.  I used 20 out of 22 points.  I was going to let myself have a slice of birthday cake, but as I was cutting it I realized it just did NOT look good to me at all so I skipped it.  Then DH and I were going to open a bottle of wine but neither one of us felt like dealing with it.  So I had a deficit because basically I was lazy.  *May 23 done.*
> 
> So for last week I'm down -2.4.  More importantly for me, that second number in my weight went down by 1 and is now at a number I haven't seen in quite some time.  I still have a long way to go, but this is a milestone that I'm pleasantly surprised to have reached.



WAY To goooooooo!!!  on the avoiding of the cake and the dropping down another 10s place number.

I'm 3 lbs away from another drop in the tens place of my weight! I can't wait!!



Octoberbeauty said:


> Hugs to everyone. We CAN do this! Tiny baby steps add up to great big progress.
> 
> On another note, this will be a very trying week for me and will put my new found willpower to the test. Friday is the 4th anniversary of my dd's passing  and I've always been an emotional eater. Hoping I can keep the eating under control anyway. We are going up to the Omaha Zoo on Friday to get out of the house and give us something to do.



Baby steps are soooooo crucial. I've always shrugged little progress-es off because of how far I need to go, but lately I'm starting to recognize the little things I'm doing to change my life instead of sweating how far I have to go.


  

Will be thinking of and praying for you and your family during such an emotional week! I can't possibly imagine... 



officereg said:


> Congrats!  Nothing feels better then hitting a milestone!
> 
> I am at a +1 for the week.  At first I was down right angry because I worked very hard this past week.  I increased the resistance and the crossramp on the elliptical and I began walking an additional 1-1.5 miles at night.  This is on top of the extremely physically challenging week I had at work!  I thought for sure I would see at the very least a 2.  After I began to think about it I have calmed down some.  The last 2 weeks I dropped 4lbs each so I have to be happy, and tell myself it could be worse.
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day, it is going to be hot here!



Way to pep talk yourself into not beating yourself up!! 



ancestry said:


> Hi Ladies!  I am home from our 10 day Disney Vacation which was awesome!
> 
> As of this morning I am showing a +4 gain over my lowest weight before we left.  We didn't get home until almost midnight last night and I am currently retaining a lot of water as my ankles are swollen and my rings don't fit.  That always happens to me on travel days.  Sitting in an airport and then in an airplane for hours makes me retain fluid something awful.
> 
> I'm hoping that I will let go of the fluid in the next 48 hours and that I will have gained only a pound or two instead of four.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!  I will have to read through the posts for the past 10 days and get caught up.



Welcome home!!!

Girl I gained 10 lbs on my last Disney trip.  Deluxe dining!

But I dropped 5 of it just being home and back in a normal routine. It'll fall off fast!! 

Glad to have you back on the boards! Can't wait to read a TR!! HINT HINT



Scrappy_Tink said:


> Good morning!!  It's been a long-time coming, but I've finely decided enoughs enough and I need to do something about my weight....can I please join?
> 
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Kelly - Scrappy_Tink
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: Doing something active one day at a time
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Not a food, but Pepsi is my downfall!
> Favorite Good Food for You: Cucumbers
> Favorite Form of Exercise:  Walking
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  Live longer!!
> Family: Me (50), DH (48), DS (17)








MulanUSAF said:


> Good morning everybody!
> 
> I'm -1.3 lbs from last week!
> 
> Had a pretty good weekend overall as far as food and exercise went.  I didn't track my food journal because I cooked a ton of Chinese food that I have no way of figuring out the nutrition info.  But I think I did fine with small portions and staying away from the carb rich stuff.  Went to the gym both days and did a lot of yard work yesterday.  However, I slipped and fell down the stairs while carrying the vacuum cleaner.  I think I might have cracked my tail bone because every time I sit down it shoots a bolt of pain up my behind.   Not good... but I don't know whether it's worth going to the doctors for it.  My mom cracker her tail bone a couple years ago and they just x-rayed it, confirmed it had a crack and sent her home with a donut cushion.  It healed on its own in a few weeks.  I think I'll just wait and see, if it gets worse I might make an appointment.




OUCHIE!!!




tlenzendorf said:


> Long weekend, kinda crappy.  Had the garage sale Friday and just did ehhh for sales.  Then what was supposed to be a fun adult weekend ended up being horrible and no fun at all.  To top it off Brent and I had a spat Sunday morning at the cabin(at least the others didn't hear).  It wasn't so much a spat as something I called him out on that I was beyond mad about and he agreed that it wasn't ok and we worked it out.
> 
> All in all it threw me off for the weekend and I am now done talking about it and moving on.
> 
> Its beyond hot here again today which is actually kinda nice because it really moderates what I eat and helps me drink way more water.
> 
> I hope everyone else had a good weekend.  At this point I'm not ready to go back and read as I'm still emotionally drained.  I'll probably catch up tonight.



Totally understand fighting with hubs being a drain.  Glad y'all worked it out. 

I totally agree about summer time helping with water consumption and for me not wanting to eat a lot or certain heavy hot foods which tend to be unhealthy anyway! 

Hoping I can use the summer temps to my advantage to make up some ground in the weight loss goal!



shellabell said:


> Good Monday morning,
> 
> I am down 1lb this week. I need to start exercising this week. It has been a few weeks since I went to the gym. I am actually doing well with my diet. Went for mexican food; resisted the chips
> 
> I have to remember my metabolism isn't what it used to be and any loss is a victory.
> 
> Have a great week!




How did you resist the chips?!!?!?


I'd rather give up the food food and keep the chips and salsa. 



Dizneydawn said:


> Cat Update - did not go to vet because we can't find the cat.
> 
> I laid him outside on a blanket in the sun because he had been so sick he had not been sunning much and he was always in love with being outside if we were.
> 
> Well I brought him outside, put more tuna and fresh water in front of him, he stretched out and was soaking up the sun and I went inside to finish feeding the dogs etc.
> 
> Went back out 10 minutes later and he is nowhere to be found.
> 
> Went to look in the garage, under bushes he liked to nap in, neighbors bushes etc. - no cat.
> 
> Treyner and I have been everywhere.  He was so weak I can't believe he even left the stoop.
> 
> Called the vet - she thinks he might have actually wandered off to die.  She said she feels cats have a huge 6th sense.  That it is very common for them to get cancellations for even check ups when a cat is supposed to come in because when it is time to go, the cat hides.
> 
> This was a barn cat when we got it.  Had always had a love for the outdoors but not been out much in the past few months.  The vet has a theory that it waited to be outside to pass away.  It was holding on for it's happy place.
> 
> Now although that is well and mush and good and heartwrenching, the thought of finding Garfield somewhere or a neighbor finding Garfield is not what I want either.
> 
> The vet thinks if he is not back in a few hours, we won't find him.
> 
> I don't know if the cat was sparing us from watching him be put down or if this not knowing is worse.  I had mentally prepared myself for today and now - not sure what is going to happen.
> 
> Treyner has the right idea though - he chuckled and said -"Leave it to Garfield to make a big production out of his last day."  Which is totally true.
> 
> That cat was a mouser and always had his "ta Da" moments of presentation when he caught a mouse.  Or when entering a room, had to let everyone know he was there by rubbing up on each person's leg whether you wanted him to or not.  Would only drink out of the sink and then, put his head under the water - all the time.  Jumped in the tub with you from time to time.  I think the cat did not know it was not a duck.
> 
> I will keep you updated on this saga - kind of crazy day here.



My parents have had a few dogs do this. Seems animals just know and they go off to die. I know it's hard  on y'all either way! 

Gonna track in my next post. Gotta go back and see which day I did last.


----------



## gellybean

Saturday:


Breakfast - nothing  (not good I know)

Lunch -1/3 lb lean brisket, 1 cup creamed corn, 3 bites potato salad, 3 slices white bread, ton of pickles, and approx 2 tbsp of BBQ sauce (not a sweet one)

Dinner - half pb and jelly and pack of Oreo 100 cal Cakesters

Saturday May 22 DONE

Sunday:

Brunch- ham and cheddar omelet with a buttermilk spice muffin. The muffin was 500 cals but omg was it good. I knew the cals before I ate it and adjusted for the rest of the day accordingly

Dinner- 5 pieces of Dominos pizza thin crust with ham and mushroom. Their pizzas are cut in smaller squares so I'm guessing 2 to 2.5 slices of squares depending on where they are from the pizza are equal to 2 normal pizza pie slice.

1/3 of an order of cinnastix.  Shouldn't have ordered those much less eaten them but I did eat less pizza than I would have normally so I could eat some of the cinnastix.

Sunday May 23 DONE


----------



## Dizneydawn

How the heck does turkey have so many calories in it???

I made a turkey today.  Playing with the quantity and OMGoodness!!!  1 cup of roasted turkey had like 238 calories in it!!!

Not that I have not eaten a lot worse in my day (including today) but I am trying to stay at goal and could not believe what I thought would be filling and low calories - is now going to be my limited intake.

Tonight - soccer at 7:30.  Thank you God because it is 92 degrees in MINNESOTA IN MAY WITH 48% humidity right now.  WTHADES IS GOING ON HERE???

I should be sweating the pounds off for goodness sakes!!

Anyway - if I can zip my mouth shut after my 1/2 cup of turkey - I will be at goal today in all arenas minus like 10 calories over.  But I did work out for 1 hour today so I am going to take it as a wash!!!

Dear God,
Please help me shut my mouth.  Please not let me be tempted by anything but ice and water for the rest of the night.

Amen


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

I've been MIA all weekend! It was the big LOST finale weekend, which means homemade tacos and Coronas for me!  Yummy! But now I'm thinking I have to throw away all of the leftovers so I will stop eating them.  I literally had 4 tacos on Sunday, not good.  On the plus side, I found some carb-balance tortillas that had a ton of fiber in them.  

I am -1 maybe this week. I weigh on a dial scale, so its hard to see the small difference in weight.  If I truly lost this pound, the tens number in my weight changed as well! 

I finally got my USANA shipment in, so now I have a bunch more shakes and supplements in my arsenal.  I'm supposed to have 2 shakes a day, and a healthy meal at night.  But I bought WAY too much produce over the weekend.  Its healthy food, but I'm not feeding an army!

I would love to start walking and excercising, but it is soooo hot here! 6pm, and its still 90 degrees! Its May people! WTH! This weather is so not fat girl friendly! Ugh!  LOL!


----------



## luvsJack

Apparently I have been missing a lot not being able to get to the dis lately!    Need to go back and do a LOT of catching  up!!  Is the tracking in your posts something you are all going to keep doing or was that a one week thing?  

Hopefully things will slow down for the summer soon and I will be able to post more again.  We are going to a 4 day work week for the summer    Can't wait!!


----------



## zoegirl

Hey everybody! I have been completely m.i.a the last week or so. I need to go back and read what everyone has been up to. Life is kind of crazy right now. My DS' pre-school has let of for summer the DH is in & out of town so I've not had much time to dis except for the occasional lurk.  Good thing is I'm down -3 but now I'm fighting the urge to celebrate the loss with eating. Sheesh! What a vicious cycle!  I'm hungrier because I've upped my running mileage to 9-10 miles on my long run days which makes me want to gnaw my right arm off within a day or two of that run. I'm trying to embrace the hunger a bit because I'm 7 lbs from my goal. So close, yet it still feels so far!


----------



## Leash

Hi everyone just a quick check in with my weight, I have a terrible head cold and want to get back to bed. I am down 1 for the week so I am down 5 pounds overall!


Dawn I'm sorry to hear about your cat but it does sound like he did realize it was his time and he probably went off on his own. I have had a few cats do that over the years and we would usually find them in one of their favorite places.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Hi all!

Off to soccer.  Mixed Baylor a 1/2 water 1/2 apple/cherry juice huge jug filled with ice.  With this hot weather -- he needs more than just water for the game.  I wonder if they will cut it from 90 minutes?  

No sign of Garfield.  

I ate my turkey and plan on drinking just water and eating a glacier for the rest of the evening!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Thank you for the warm welcome....I'm so rushed tonight, I wanted to leave words of encouragement for each of you that reported in today, but time just won't let me.

It sounds like a lot of you had hard weekends, I'm right there with you.  I struggled all weekend, knowing I HAVE to do something about my weight, and made the decision to start today, but had no plan.  I still don't have a plan, and it's so frustrating!!  There are so many weight loss plans, and the more I read and research, the harder it is to choose what is right for my lifestyle.  First, I thought I'd go low-carb, which has been sucessful for me in the past...then I remembered how daunting it is to STAY in ketosis.  One screw-up and it knocks you out and then it takes 3 days to get there again.  

Sooooo, I think right now I'm going to simply cut down DRASTICALLY on my sugar intake (no more Pepsi), eat something like Healthy Choice/Weight Watchers for lunch, and portion contol my dinners...oh, and drink lots of water and more veggies.  I'm going to try to keep my calories between 1200-1500.  Anyway, that's my plan until I have a plan... 

I'm really looking forward to getting to know the people here.  Hope you'all have a good night.

Kel


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Well, we survived the heat/humidity at Sarah's softball game tonight.  Thank God there was some wind!  Chugged lots of water and probably sweated off half a pound too!  This kind of weather makes me want to eat cool crisp healthy foods like salads and fruit at least!  
We were the parents to bring the snack tonight, so I bought frozen juice things and cold drink pouches.  Those poor girls were just sweating and red in the face!  Sarah came home and took a lukewarm shower!
I think it's still 92 degrees at 9 p.m.  SO UNUSUAL for MN!

Dawn- I'm so sad for you about Garfield, but I have heard the same thing about animals going out on their own to die.  I hope that however it is resolved that you find peace with it.  You really have to catch some breaks soon!  Good for you for sticking with your plan, tracking and all through all of the stress!  We're here for you!

I'm an emotional eater (and sometime drinker) and I totally get what some have said about those tough days and eating your way out of the stress.  I'm going to try to come here and post and maybe vent instead of diving headfirst into the vat of chocolate.  Tomorrow could be tough.  DH is working both jobs and I have to do all the kid activity running.  Sometimes I don't plan meals too well on those days.  Think I'll cut up some veggies ahead tonight and get a salad ready to go.  
Today is DH's b-day and we celebrated yesterday with a dinner of grilled ribs (I never cook them!  Made a yummy rub!), pork chops, baked potatoes and fresh veggies.  I did pretty good.  It's dessert that gets me.  I made his favorite on Saturday.  Gobs.  They're like a whoopie pie.  Very putzy and time consuming to make, so I do it once a year.  I've had three since Saturday.  There are so many just sitting there.  I have to find some will power to avoid that container.  If any of you have some to spare, send it my way! TIA!


----------



## MulanUSAF

Oh Dawn, thanks for sharing your story!  Your experience sounds wayyyyyyyy more painful than mine.  Though is it wrong to laugh at someone else's misfortune so hard that one gets the hiccups?   

After reading your story, I delicately felt around my tush area to see if anything was wiggling.  (Ok, I can't believe I just wrote that)  But so far, nothing feels broken or loose.  However, every time I sit or squat, it's like someone touched my butt with a cattle prod.  I've been icing it on and off and it helps.  Hopefully this will go away on its own soon.

Food wise, I'm going to start logging again.  Yes it does help and it has definitely kept the munchies down.  However, copying all the calories and stuff takes too long, so I'll just keep track of that in myfitnesspal.com and just post my food here instead.

Breakfast: Egg white omelet with pepper jack cheese; 1 Yoplait light yogurt and 1/2 of an apple

Lunch: Baby spinach tossed with deli sliced turkey, pineapple chunks and sliced almonds in a light balsamic vinaigrette; 2 rye crispbreads

Dinner: Oven baked Groton's fish fillets (2 pieces) with sauteed zuchinni and onions; 1 scoop of Haagen Daz coffee ice cream

Snack: 1/2 of an apple and a stick of string cheese

Monday, May 24 Done!


----------



## gellybean

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome....I'm so rushed tonight, I wanted to leave words of encouragement for each of you that reported in today, but time just won't let me.
> 
> It sounds like a lot of you had hard weekends, I'm right there with you.  I struggled all weekend, knowing I HAVE to do something about my weight, and made the decision to start today, but had no plan.  I still don't have a plan, and it's so frustrating!!  There are so many weight loss plans, and the more I read and research, the harder it is to choose what is right for my lifestyle.  First, I thought I'd go low-carb, which has been sucessful for me in the past...then I remembered how daunting it is to STAY in ketosis.  One screw-up and it knocks you out and then it takes 3 days to get there again.
> 
> Sooooo, I think right now I'm going to simply cut down DRASTICALLY on my sugar intake (no more Pepsi), eat something like Healthy Choice/Weight Watchers for lunch, and portion contol my dinners...oh, and drink lots of water and more veggies.  I'm going to try to keep my calories between 1200-1500.  Anyway, that's my plan until I have a plan...
> 
> I'm really looking forward to getting to know the people here.  Hope you'all have a good night.
> 
> Kel



I totally know what you mean about not knowing where to start but wanting to start. I also know what it is to have so many 'diet' options to choose from and not knowing which you want to do or what will work for you.

You started at a great point though.... joining a support group!!!



Remember that to change a lifestyle is a lot more steps than just picking a diet. I have to remind myself of this often!

Like you said, just watching your sugar and making healthier choices is a huge step toward a healthier you.

I just checked out two more diet books from the library to read. I can't help it. I have to know what all the diets are about and why they work  when others supposedly don't.

Ultimately what I've realized is no matter what road you take to do it, ultimately it's calories in v. calories out. Sounds simple but it's so true!

Good luck!! We're here for you!!!

Some great sites that skinny island gals use are spark people, live strong's daily plate and my fitness pal! 

They are free to join and will help you decide on a calorie goal and help you start tracking what you eat, starting with the basics of just cals in v. cals out.

Also, sites like Southbeach, Weight Watchers, Jillian Michael Online etc sometimes offer a week's 7 day free trial and I've noticed that sometimes if you try to cancel they'll offer you a cheaper subscription or an extended free trial. Just make sure to tell them repeatedly that you want the auto renewal off if you have to give them a credit card # to join. And if you accept an additional free trial, tell them again to turn off auto renewal. Learned this the hard way myself! 

Again  and best of luck to you as you start this journey!!!






Time to track today's food so I don't get behind again!

Breakfast/lunch- 10 flips pretzel/cracker things with 2 tbsp of Allouette Garlic and Herb cheese


PM Snack- 1/2 pb and gelly

Dinner - 6 ounces pork loin 1.5 cups of basmati rice with 1 tsp olive oil (pilaf style) and 1 cup of sauteed zucchini
5 vanilla wafers

Didn't make it to the gym today. Sis is working, dh was off and it was too tempting to just hang out and chill as a family. Will get back into the gym tomorrow even if I have to go by myself! 

This weekend was great! DH and I went and looked at model houses in our dream neighborhood for motivation for our financial budgeting and planning and I got a lot of cals burned walking around. It was a nice outting with hubby (sis kept the kids) that wasn't FOOD or MONEY centric!! WOO HOO!

Between that and the shopping Saturday and Friday I burned a lot more than a normal weekend and didn't have to include gym trips on the weekend to do it! YAY!

Monday, May 24 DONE


----------



## pipersmom

Hello all  Millie told me about this thread a couple of months ago and last night I made the decision that I need to get my butt (dd and I call it "the big fat family butt!) in gear..so here goes...

First Name and Screen name: Amanda- PipersMom

What your Goal Is for Fitness: I need to lose about 100 lbs, but I'm going for 50 by December! (Thank you sparkpeople..I think..LOL)

Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Anything! I loooove carbs the most though..bread, rice, pasta, cakes, cookies...

Favorite Good Food for You: Probably fruit...

Favorite Form of Exercise: Clicking the remote : Ermm..walking and wii fit, I guess.

What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Being able to go into any store and buy clothes..and NOT to get all excited when I hear about a sale at CJ Banks!

Family: It's just Piper and I!

The Snag(s): One of my biggest downfalls is binge eating, usually after dd has gone to bed, so she doesn't see me wolfing down food. We've been switched to all whole grains and some organics (ie..cereal, some fruits) for about 2 yrs now, but that doesn't help when I sit and eat 2-3 servings instead of 1.  History-wise, I can't remember ever being smaller than 180 lbs, and that was in high school. I can remember one of my Aunts taking me to Lane Bryant the yr that I was going into 9th grade, which prob says it all. I think the biggest thing for me is just going to be tracking what I eat religiously without cheating. I started tracking today on sparkpeople, and I loved how easy it was to use. I'll post my cals, etc in the next post. It's prob going to be an obsessive type thing for me, but I don't know that it's a bad thing, I'm already in the mindset that I'm going to need to do this for the rest of my life. (Track, not diet..) I actually felt like I was eating more than I thought I'd be able to, which was nice. I'm a diet-virgin, so maybe that makes a difference too..I've tried losing weight, but never seriously, just the "I'll try to cut back and exercise more thing." That was obviously REAL successful...LOL! My glasses may be a bit rose-tinted right now, but I really think being accountable here will help too. Enough rambling for me, going to post this, do my food journal post, and go to bed before I can think about eating again too much!


----------



## pipersmom

Okay, I definitely need to work on breakfast, and I know that..lol. We were at my Mom's for lunch, and there wasn't a whole lot of healthy choices, which is why I just ate the sandwich! I did do small snacks throughout the day though, which I think helped a lot. I also had to add carbs, proteins, fats, and calories this evening..not sure that was horrible though, as that's usually when I binge, and the wasa & pb definitely took any edge off! I'm thinking it will get easier after a week or so of tracking.

Breakfast:   
Banana 1 medium   
Coffee 
Coffee-mate Hazelnut Biscotti  

Lunch:   
 Hillshire Farm - Deli Select, Ultra Thin Rotisserie Seasoned Chicken Breast 
GREAT VALUE ALL NATURAL MILD CHUNKY SALSA, 2 tbsp (she had no ff mayo..and I have to say, the salsa was good, even on the rye *I had my doubts!*)
Arnold Real Jewish Rye Bread (2 slices)  

 Dinner:   
2 lowfat shrimp eggrolls from Van's 
Cucumber & tomato salad, fat-free catalina dressing  
LA CHOY DUCK SAUCE  
Coffee
Coffee-mate Hazelnut biscotti  

 Snacks:   
Jif Creamy Peanut Butter & Honey, 2 Tbsp  
Crackers- Whole wheat Wasa ( 2 )  
Del Monte Lite Diced Peaches, 4 oz 
Fig Newtons, Fat Free 2 cookies 
Kashi Whole Grain Crackers - Roasted Garlic   
Coffee- 2 cups 

32oz Water throughout the day...I am a coffee kind of girl, but I did skip the creamer except for 2 cups, and usually I use it in every cup, so that was a small victory.


----------



## Dizneydawn

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36757062&postcount=894
*
Prom & Formal pic link!!!!!*  Did not want to post so many pics on 2 threads so just put them on the TR!!!!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Kelly - I think your plan of starting small is a good one. Sometimes we have to try out a couple of plans before we find one that works for us.  I did the WW thing for a couple of years and recently switched to Spark People. I really like how I can see how many carbs and how little protein I've eaten.  

Dawn - I agree with everyone here - I think Garfield was saving you from having to make that decision.

It's hard for me to hear about your heat wave, here in CA we are having the weirdest spring. Its been in the 60s and I'm sitting here in sweats, under a blanket.  I wish it would warm up a bit.  



pipersmom said:


> Hello all  Millie told me about this thread a couple of months ago and last night I made the decision that I need to get my butt (dd and I call it "the big fat family butt!) in gear..so here goes...
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Amanda- PipersMom
> 
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: I need to lose about 100 lbs, but I'm going for 50 by December! (Thank you sparkpeople..I think..LOL)
> 
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Anything! I loooove carbs the most though..bread, rice, pasta, cakes, cookies...
> 
> Favorite Good Food for You: Probably fruit...
> 
> Favorite Form of Exercise: Clicking the remote : Ermm..walking and wii fit, I guess.
> 
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Being able to go into any store and buy clothes..and NOT to get all excited when I hear about a sale at CJ Banks!
> 
> Family: It's just Piper and I!
> 
> The Snag(s): One of my biggest downfalls is binge eating, usually after dd has gone to bed, so she doesn't see me wolfing down food. We've been switched to all whole grains and some organics (ie..cereal, some fruits) for about 2 yrs now, but that doesn't help when I sit and eat 2-3 servings instead of 1.  History-wise, I can't remember ever being smaller than 180 lbs, and that was in high school. I can remember one of my Aunts taking me to Lane Bryant the yr that I was going into 9th grade, which prob says it all. I think the biggest thing for me is just going to be tracking what I eat religiously without cheating. I started tracking today on sparkpeople, and I loved how easy it was to use. I'll post my cals, etc in the next post. It's prob going to be an obsessive type thing for me, but I don't know that it's a bad thing, I'm already in the mindset that I'm going to need to do this for the rest of my life. (Track, not diet..) I actually felt like I was eating more than I thought I'd be able to, which was nice. I'm a diet-virgin, so maybe that makes a difference too..I've tried losing weight, but never seriously, just the "I'll try to cut back and exercise more thing." That was obviously REAL successful...LOL! My glasses may be a bit rose-tinted right now, but I really think being accountable here will help too. Enough rambling for me, going to post this, do my food journal post, and go to bed before I can think about eating again too much!


Welcome Amanda!  I'm glad you joined us.  Reading your bio I could have been reading something that I posted myself. Love carb/starches, don't really like ANY type of exercise. I've MADE myself do it and it is getting easier, but still if I could lose without any additional exercise I would SO be on that bandwagon.

Today was ok, I'm having a hard time stopping the munchies. I'm in a slow period at work and it just makes the day drag on. So I feel the need to munch through the day, then it just continues in the evening.  The only saving grace is that we don't have a lot of junk in the house so at least I'm munching on lower calorie items.  We did make it to the Y tonight, did 30 minutes on the eliptical then machines.

Food Log: 
Breakfast - Raisin Bran with FF milk

Lunch - Lean Cuisine Roasted Turkey meal, cherries

Snack - Fiber One bar, Lorna Doone 100 cal cookies, 2 Milky Way minis, Banana

Dinner - Lettuce with hard boiled egg white, LF balsamic dressing, Ground Turkey burger on sandwich thin

Dessert - Cherries, 100 cal Yoplait parfait

Total calories - 1,519 (goal 1270 - 1620)

*May 24 DONE*


----------



## zoegirl

Amanda & Kel looks like you're both off to a great start. 

I still haven't had a chance to go back through last week to see what everyone's up to & what the new challenge is. But it seems like the new challenge is to track/post what we're eating each day? Can somebody bring me up to date on that?

I'm taking Lucas (DS 3.5) to the movies today. Keeping my fingers crossed I can resist the movie popcorn. Oh who am I kidding, I just hope I can resist buying the jumbo tub & settle for sharing L's kid-sized popcorn 

~bree~


----------



## Dizneydawn

zoegirl said:


> Amanda & Kel looks like you're both off to a great start.
> 
> I still haven't had a chance to go back through last week to see what everyone's up to & what the new challenge is. But it seems like the new challenge is to track/post what we're eating each day? Can somebody bring me up to date on that?



Hi!  Gotta post to everyone a bit later but saw this - I wrote this earlier to one of the new girls and thought it would be easier to copy and paste it rather than write it over.  I am going to put it into the 1st page intro as well.

#2  Thursday is the day we start as the beginning of a week of tracking.  (For me it was easier to not have everything end on Monday to do totals.)

The goal is to post here your tracking for food, however you want, 5 out of the next 7 days.  Some do just calories, some do WW points, some do food journal's and some do calories and food journal's.

If you get 5 out of seven days, you get a tracking pic.  For each consecutive week - you will add a x2, x7 etc... next to the pic to represent weeks total you achieved this goal.

When you post - please write on that same tracking post, each day, *"May 24th Done"* or whatever day it happens to be. in big green letters, so if I only have time to scan, I can pick up your success day easily.

Hi to the newbies!!!! 

Off to water aerobics!

Tracking today again as well!  I will post my food totals from yesterday later.

I am up on the scale this morning but I did well and drank all my water yesterday - and I think it will take a bit to get it out of my system.


----------



## stitchfan23

This was the long weekend here in Canada and I totally forgot that yesterday was Monday.  I weighed in this morning and it was just as I thought.  I am +2.4lbs.  I am not happy with this but I know it was my own doing.  In honesty, my food hasn't been that great (damn Scottish pastry and fish & chips) when I was away and since I got back.  Pretty much no water since I came home and no exercise.  I am owning this and getting back on track as of TODAY!  I am going to eat my breakfast now and get my water organized.  As with a lot of you it is hot here as well so if I don't do for a long walk later outside I WILL get on the treadmill and bike.

I AM VOWING THAT THIS GAIN WILL BE GONE ASAP!!!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Mndisneygirl said:


> Well, we survived the heat/humidity at Sarah's softball game tonight.  Thank God there was some wind!  Chugged lots of water and probably sweated off half a pound too!  This kind of weather makes me want to eat cool crisp healthy foods like salads and fruit at least!
> We were the parents to bring the snack tonight, so I bought frozen juice things and cold drink pouches.  Those poor girls were just sweating and red in the face!  Sarah came home and took a lukewarm shower!
> I think it's still 92 degrees at 9 p.m.  SO UNUSUAL for MN!
> 
> Dawn- I'm so sad for you about Garfield, but I have heard the same thing about animals going out on their own to die.  I hope that however it is resolved that you find peace with it.  You really have to catch some breaks soon!  Good for you for sticking with your plan, tracking and all through all of the stress!  We're here for you!
> 
> I'm an emotional eater (and sometime drinker) and I totally get what some have said about those tough days and eating your way out of the stress.  I'm going to try to come here and post and maybe vent instead of diving headfirst into the vat of chocolate.  Tomorrow could be tough.  DH is working both jobs and I have to do all the kid activity running.  Sometimes I don't plan meals too well on those days.  Think I'll cut up some veggies ahead tonight and get a salad ready to go.
> Today is DH's b-day and we celebrated yesterday with a dinner of grilled ribs (I never cook them!  Made a yummy rub!), pork chops, baked potatoes and fresh veggies.  I did pretty good.  It's dessert that gets me.  I made his favorite on Saturday.  Gobs.  They're like a whoopie pie.  Very putzy and time consuming to make, so I do it once a year.  I've had three since Saturday.  There are so many just sitting there.  I have to find some will power to avoid that container.  If any of you have some to spare, send it my way! TIA!



My DH recently started working nights too....I'm torn, if it's easier to watch what I eat when he's gone, because then I can make something simple low-cal just for myself.....or if I'm going to want to snarf everything in site because he's not around to see me do it!!!    He's totally supportive, but I don't think he realizes how hard this is for me....especially giving up my Pepsi!  I actually pouted last night because it was all I could think of.  



> After reading your story, I delicately felt around my tush area to see if anything was wiggling. (Ok, I can't believe I just wrote that) But so far, nothing feels broken or loose. However, every time I sit or squat, it's like someone touched my butt with a cattle prod. I've been icing it on and off and it helps. Hopefully this will go away on its own soon.
> 
> Food wise, I'm going to start logging again. Yes it does help and it has definitely kept the munchies down. However, copying all the calories and stuff takes too long, so I'll just keep track of that in myfitnesspal.com and just post my food here instead.
> 
> Breakfast: Egg white omelet with pepper jack cheese; 1 Yoplait light yogurt and 1/2 of an apple
> 
> Lunch: Baby spinach tossed with deli sliced turkey, pineapple chunks and sliced almonds in a light balsamic vinaigrette; 2 rye crispbreads
> 
> Dinner: Oven baked Groton's fish fillets (2 pieces) with sauteed zuchinni and onions; 1 scoop of Haagen Daz coffee ice cream
> 
> Snack: 1/2 of an apple and a stick of string cheese



Looks like you are off to a great start!!  Hope your tushy feels better soon! 



> I totally know what you mean about not knowing where to start but wanting to start. I also know what it is to have so many 'diet' options to choose from and not knowing which you want to do or what will work for you.
> 
> You started at a great point though.... joining a support group!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that to change a lifestyle is a lot more steps than just picking a diet. I have to remind myself of this often!
> 
> Like you said, just watching your sugar and making healthier choices is a huge step toward a healthier you.
> 
> I just checked out two more diet books from the library to read. I can't help it. I have to know what all the diets are about and why they work  when others supposedly don't.
> 
> Ultimately what I've realized is no matter what road you take to do it, ultimately it's calories in v. calories out. Sounds simple but it's so true!
> 
> Good luck!! We're here for you!!!
> 
> Some great sites that skinny island gals use are spark people, live strong's daily plate and my fitness pal!
> 
> They are free to join and will help you decide on a calorie goal and help you start tracking what you eat, starting with the basics of just cals in v. cals out.
> 
> Also, sites like Southbeach, Weight Watchers, Jillian Michael Online etc sometimes offer a week's 7 day free trial and I've noticed that sometimes if you try to cancel they'll offer you a cheaper subscription or an extended free trial. Just make sure to tell them repeatedly that you want the auto renewal off if you have to give them a credit card # to join. And if you accept an additional free trial, tell them again to turn off auto renewal. Learned this the hard way myself!
> 
> Again  and best of luck to you as you start this journey!!!



Thanks so much for the kind words of advise, I'm going to check out those websites today!  Sounds like you and DH had a wonderful time, isn't it fun planning your dream home?



> Hello all  Millie told me about this thread a couple of months ago and last night I made the decision that I need to get my butt (dd and I call it "the big fat family butt!) in gear..so here goes...
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Amanda- PipersMom
> 
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: I need to lose about 100 lbs, but I'm going for 50 by December! (Thank you sparkpeople..I think..LOL)
> 
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Anything! I loooove carbs the most though..bread, rice, pasta, cakes, cookies...
> 
> Favorite Good Food for You: Probably fruit...
> 
> Favorite Form of Exercise: Clicking the remote : Ermm..walking and wii fit, I guess.
> 
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Being able to go into any store and buy clothes..and NOT to get all excited when I hear about a sale at CJ Banks!
> 
> Family: It's just Piper and I!
> 
> The Snag(s): One of my biggest downfalls is binge eating, usually after dd has gone to bed, so she doesn't see me wolfing down food. We've been switched to all whole grains and some organics (ie..cereal, some fruits) for about 2 yrs now, but that doesn't help when I sit and eat 2-3 servings instead of 1.  History-wise, I can't remember ever being smaller than 180 lbs, and that was in high school. I can remember one of my Aunts taking me to Lane Bryant the yr that I was going into 9th grade, which prob says it all. I think the biggest thing for me is just going to be tracking what I eat religiously without cheating. I started tracking today on sparkpeople, and I loved how easy it was to use. I'll post my cals, etc in the next post. It's prob going to be an obsessive type thing for me, but I don't know that it's a bad thing, I'm already in the mindset that I'm going to need to do this for the rest of my life. (Track, not diet..) I actually felt like I was eating more than I thought I'd be able to, which was nice. I'm a diet-virgin, so maybe that makes a difference too..I've tried losing weight, but never seriously, just the "I'll try to cut back and exercise more thing." That was obviously REAL successful...LOL! My glasses may be a bit rose-tinted right now, but I really think being accountable here will help too. Enough rambling for me, going to post this, do my food journal post, and go to bed before I can think about eating again too much!



Welcome Amanda!!    I'm right here with you, I'm starting new too, though I'm no stanger to the diet world!    We just have to take it one day at a time....just like other adictions.



> Kelly - I think your plan of starting small is a good one. Sometimes we have to try out a couple of plans before we find one that works for us. I did the WW thing for a couple of years and recently switched to Spark People. I really like how I can see how many carbs and how little protein I've eaten.
> 
> Dawn - I agree with everyone here - I think Garfield was saving you from having to make that decision.
> 
> It's hard for me to hear about your heat wave, here in CA we are having the weirdest spring. Its been in the 60s and I'm sitting here in sweats, under a blanket. I wish it would warm up a bit.



Thank you!!  Your menu for today looks yummy!



> Amanda & Kel looks like you're both off to a great start.
> 
> I still haven't had a chance to go back through last week to see what everyone's up to & what the new challenge is. But it seems like the new challenge is to track/post what we're eating each day? Can somebody bring me up to date on that?
> 
> I'm taking Lucas (DS 3.5) to the movies today. Keeping my fingers crossed I can resist the movie popcorn. Oh who am I kidding, I just hope I can resist buying the jumbo tub & settle for sharing L's kid-sized popcorn
> 
> ~bree~



Thanks Bree...what movie you going to see?  Good luck with the Popcorn!! 



> Hi! Gotta post to everyone a bit later but saw this - I wrote this earlier to one of the new girls and thought it would be easier to copy and paste it rather than write it over. I am going to put it into the 1st page intro as well.
> 
> #2 Thursday is the day we start as the beginning of a week of tracking. (For me it was easier to not have everything end on Monday to do totals.)
> 
> The goal is to post here your tracking for food, however you want, 5 out of the next 7 days. Some do just calories, some do WW points, some do food journal's and some do calories and food journal's.
> 
> If you get 5 out of seven days, you get a tracking pic. For each consecutive week - you will add a x2, x7 etc... next to the pic to represent weeks total you achieved this goal.
> 
> When you post - please write on that same tracking post, each day, "May 24th Done" or whatever day it happens to be. in big green letters, so if I only have time to scan, I can pick up your success day easily.
> 
> Hi to the newbies!!!!
> 
> Off to water aerobics!
> 
> Tracking today again as well! I will post my food totals from yesterday later.
> 
> I am up on the scale this morning but I did well and drank all my water yesterday - and I think it will take a bit to get it out of my system.



Thanks for the instructions Dawn...have fun at water aerobics!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Welcome to the new people!  I forgot to say hi yesterday and now we have a couple new ones.  Welcome! 

Here is my food journal for yesterday:

Breakfast: Raisin Bran Crunch(for those of you who saw what I ate before, I know!  No oatmeal!!  Tooooo fricking hot!) with skim milk

Lunch: Pasta Salad:  Cold Whole Grain Rotini, Carrots, Broccoli, Cauliflower and italian dressing, 1 Activia Yogurt(low fat or low sugar or something)

Snack: 1 tube mine M&Ms.  

Dinner: 1 Brat with ketchup and bun, leftover chicken fettucini alfredo with onions and peppers

Also a ton of water all day.

I did pretty good until the afternoon and then things just kinda fell apart.  I didn't eat too much compared to normal, though, due to the heat.

Monday, May 24 Done


----------



## Duchie

CrabbyYetLovable said:


> I've been MIA all weekend! It was the big LOST finale weekend, which means homemade tacos and Coronas for me!  Yummy!



OK, we just watched the Lost finale last night.  And I don't understand!  I've watched every single episode of that show and I'm not quite sure what happened.  So please explain.



gellybean said:


> Ultimately what I've realized is no matter what road you take to do it, ultimately it's calories in v. calories out. Sounds simple but it's so true!




Yep - what she says.  It all boils down to this simple little fact.  My doctor told me once to just cut 100 calories a day.  I tried it for a while but it really didn't work for me because I needed to change the whole picture.  Good luck finding a plan that works for you.  



stitchfan23 said:


> This was the long weekend here in Canada and I totally forgot that yesterday was Monday.  I weighed in this morning and it was just as I thought.  I am +2.4lbs.  I am not happy with this but I know it was my own doing.  In honesty, my food hasn't been that great (damn Scottish pastry and fish & chips) when I was away and since I got back.  Pretty much no water since I came home and no exercise.  I am owning this and getting back on track as of TODAY!  I am going to eat my breakfast now and get my water organized.  As with a lot of you it is hot here as well so if I don't do for a long walk later outside I WILL get on the treadmill and bike.
> 
> I AM VOWING THAT THIS GAIN WILL BE GONE ASAP!!!



What I noticed about Scotland - all the fried foods.    Seriously, chips served with everything!  After about 3 days, I told DH that if I never ate another chip in my life, I'd be just fine.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Dis Name		Name	Total Loss
Dizneydawn		Dawn	up.6
Grumpyyoungguy		Dan	-2
Stitchfan23		Heather	-12.9
Stacybaeasm		Stacy	-11.1
MulanUSAF		Leen	-16.8
gellybean		Aimee	-8.8
Leash		Alicia	-5
MNdisneygirl		Sheree	-8.5
luvsJack		Sharon	-8
PixiePlanner		Jessica	-7
Shellabell		Michelle	-8.7
ski_mom		Becky	-10
eliz 991		Elizabeth	-2
ancestry		Allison	x
Hanutedmansionmommna		Michele	-3
Duchie		Barb	-22.7
Mom2Faith		Amy	-8.4
tlenzendorf		Tricia	-1.6
CrabbyyetLovable		Amy	-11
albertamommyof4		Tammy	-8.5
peacemickeylovers		Lisa	x
njtinkmom		Gina	x
LittlePeppers		Jennifer	-0.6
2_Eagle_Mom		Jane	-3.4
njcarita		Cary	-3
zoegirl		Bree	-2.9
officereg		Sara	-11
Octoberbeauty		Sherry	-3
Scrappy_Tink		Kelly	Starting
pipersmom		Amanda	Starting
*Total loss 179.3!!!!*


----------



## Dizneydawn

Hi all.  I just updated the intro post as well as the second post for our Castaway Roll Call.  (Please help if I am missing anyone...just copy and pasted those that send me weights each week.  Now I am realizing that I missed some that don't participate in that piece!!! Just let me know if I missed you and i will alter it ASAP!)  

If I can ask everyone to take a minute to read the post - I would appreciate it.  Just as a refresher and maybe renew our motivation too!

I tried to make sure I incorporated the new challenges and more specific ways we track weight etc.

Plus...I have not been good about asking for measurements since we started.

*MONDAY MAY 31st I will be asking for measurements again for anyone who wants to keep track of that!*

Anyway - I actually feel really positive about this summer and want to make sure all of us help each other stay focused, stay in touch because it is so easy to walk away during the summer and then, never get back to being re-dedicated again.

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

The missing cat has been found.  Vet today at 5 p.m.  I feel better knowing it was not alone when it had to go.  Breaks my heart though to see it in such a sad condition.


----------



## littlepeppers

Getting a pool this week.  Now I have to sink or swim!!!

Hope is takes the pounds off.


----------



## Dizneydawn

littlepeppers said:


> Getting a pool this week.  Now I have to sink or swim!!!
> 
> Hope is takes the pounds off.



Do tell!!!! What kind???? So jealous!!!


----------



## littlepeppers

Dizneydawn said:


> Do tell!!!! What kind???? So jealous!!!



Nothing fancy.  Just a 24ft round 52in deep from Walmart.  I don't want to have to go back to work to pay for it.  Then I will not get to use it & will stress eat at work.  (I was a teacher!)

We are putting in a salt water pump to help keep chemicals down.  We have to drive 25miles to get it, but we want it asap since DH goes on his 7days off tomorrow.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Dawn - I'm glad you found Garfield, but sad that you have to put him down.  to you and your family.

I was forwarded the below today, normally I do not pass these along, but this one seemed to speak to me and I thought I would share:

The first day of school our professor introduced himself and challenged us to get to know someone we didn't already know. I stood up to look around when a gentle hand touched my shoulder. 

I turned around to find a wrinkled, little old lady beaming up at me with a smile that lit up her entire being. 

She said, 'Hi handsome. My name is Rose. I'm eighty-seven years old Can I give you a hug?' 

I laughed and enthusiastically responded, 'Of course you may!' and she gave me a giant squeeze. 

'Why are you in college at such a young, innocent age?' I asked. 

She jokingly replied, 'I'm here to meet a rich husband, get married, and have a couple of kids...' 

'No seriously,' I asked. I was curious what may have motivated her to be taking on this challenge at her age. 

'I always dreamed of having a college education and now I'm getting one!' she told me. 

After class we walked to the student union building and shared a chocolate milkshake. 

We became instant friends. Every day for the next three months we would leave class together and talk nonstop. I was always mesmerized listening to this 'time machine' as she shared her wisdom and experience with me. 

Over the course of the year, Rose became a campus icon and she easily made friends wherever she went. She loved to dress up and she reveled in the attention bestowed upon her from the other students. She was living it up. 

At the end of the semester we invited Rose to speak at our football banquet. I'll never forget what she taught us. She was introduced and stepped up to the podium. As she began to deliver her prepared speech, she dropped her three by five cards on the floor. 

 Frustrated and a little embarrassed she leaned into the microphone and simply said, 'I'm sorry I'm so jittery. I gave up beer for Lent and this whiskey is killing me! I'll never get my speech back in order so let me just tell you what I know.' 

As we laughed she cleared her throat and began, ' We do not stop playing because we are old; we grow old because we stop playing. 

There are only four secrets to staying young, being happy, and achieving success. You have to laugh and find humor every day. You've got to have a dream. When you lose your dreams, you die. 

We have so many people walking around whom are dead and don't even know it! 

There is a huge difference between growing older and growing up. 

If you are nineteen years old and lie in bed for one full year and don't do one productive thing, you will turn twenty years old. If I am eighty-seven years old and stay in bed for a year and never do anything I will turn eighty-eight. 

Anybody! Can grow older. That doesn't take any talent or ability. The idea is to grow up by always finding opportunity in change. Have no regrets. 

The elderly usually don't have regrets for what we did, but rather for things we did not do. The only people who fear death are those with regrets..' 

She concluded her speech by courageously singing 'The Rose.' 

She challenged each of us to study the lyrics and live them out in our daily lives. At the year's end Rose finished the college degree she had begun all those months ago. 

One week after graduation Rose died peacefully in her sleep. 

Over two thousand college students attended her funeral in tribute to the wonderful woman who taught by example that it's never too late to be all you can possibly be. 

When you finish reading this, please send this peaceful word of advice to your friends and family, they'll really enjoy it! 

These words have been passed along in loving memory of ROSE. 

REMEMBER, GROWING OLDER IS MANDATORY. GROWING UP IS OPTIONAL. We make a Living by what we get. We make a Life by what we give. 

'Good friends are like stars..... .....You don't always see them, but you know they are always there.' 

I want to thank you all for being here to help me on this journey. Although we haven't physically met just knowing that you are here for me to vent, complaine, confess, etc is really helpful.  You are all my "stars" and knowing you are here for me is making this journey easier.


----------



## njcarita

Made a beautiful discovery today...

  McDonalds Iced Nonfat Latte with Sugar Free Vanilla Syrup.... 40 calories....

met a dear friend for coffee today... first she choked when i suggested McDonalds she's more of a starbuck kind of gal....... but I remembered my size 0 friend raving last summer about this amazing lo calorie iced coffee....

so we ordered our drinks and went for a long walk..... 

beats the 480 calories in the Mocha Frappee hands down


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

hey folks - thanks for the inspirational and funny story and the great Mickey D's info!

 to Dawn


today:
small bowl mini wheats/skim
6 point smart ones lasagna
apple
1 oatmeal raisin cookie
grilled pork chop
1/2 cup beans
3 forkfulls cole slaw
2 forkfulls noodles

May 25 done

one day at a time


----------



## tlenzendorf

Today:

Breakfast-bowl Raisin Bran Crunch w/skim

Lunch-Big salad with carrots, cucumbers, broccoli, cauliflower, peas, small amount of cheese, eggs, 1 cherry tomato, red onion, low fat ranch and french, sesame sticks and croutons.  6 breadsticks with cheese and marinara. 2 Diet Cokes

Dinner-Sub on whole wheat bread with pastrami, ham, turkey, low fat provolone, lettuce, tomato, miracle whip, fat free italian dressing.  Whole Wheat Pasta salad with carrots, cauliflower, broccoli and fat free italian dressing.  8 Nacho Doritos.  Diet Sierra Mist.

Edited to add dessert: 8 whole strawberries, 1 TSP brown sugar, 3/4 cup fat-free whipped topping

Lots of water again today. 

The only thing I'm regretting was the breadsticks.  Everything else was in good moderation and pretty healthy.

*May 25 Done!*


----------



## gellybean

Dawn I know it's not easy to lose a pet. We had our 11 wk old Chihuahua put down on Christmas Eve. One of the hardest things I've had to do. 


 Eagle Mom  Thank you for sharing such a wonderful story! I'm so glad we all have each other!!!!! 


  Sherry cus I know you're hurting (even more) this week.



and a big  to everybody else for hanging in there!


Today has been a challenge aka bad eating day. 

Calorie wise I'm fine but the foods I consumed, not smart.

I made the colossal mistake of going to the grocery store hungry. Which I freakin know better!!!  And to make matters worse I went to the HEB Plus as opposed to my little local HEB. They had a ton more options in the bakery  and the deli  than my store does.

And since I was STARVING when I went I didn't do so hot on some choices. As in picked up the first thing that looked good to eat on the way home. 

Like donut holes for my breakfast/lunch today.





I'm gonna track it and we're having grilled tenderloin with fresh corn and mushrooms so dinner shouldn't be too bad. 

This week's gym time is gonna suffer. Between my sister being swamped with her work and not able to go and all the end of school activities for my DS7 and then going out of town for the 3 day weekend. Yeah, not getting to the gym enough. Trying to get activity in other ways. Will be interesting to see how the cals add up this week.

Summer is right around the corner and all of you guys talking about how it's the 90s and so hot and not normal for y'all is cracking me up. We've been in the 90s for weeks now and we'll be in the 100s before too long. I'm determined to not run my AC as cold this summer as I usually do. #1 to save money ( you do not want to know what our electric bill is in the summertime ) and #2 to make me eat less!


I swear the US got 'fat' when we stopped walking places, had food available on every corner and didn't sweat it all off in the summer time ! 


Gotta go do more  It's never ending!!!!

Official tracking for the day:
Breakfast and Lunch:
12 donut holes   
10 ozs a regular orange soda 

Dinner:
6 oz beef tenderloin, 1 ear of corn, 5 sprays I can't believe it's not butter spray (channeling my inner Ruby for those that watch the show ) and 1/2 cup sauteed mushrooms with 1 tsp olive oil


Tuesday, May 25 Done

Have a great night everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zoegirl

Time to post my eats for the day. But first a little news. My mom showed up on my doorstep this morning with some unexpected news. My father whom I've barely had a relationship with passed away last night. He's been very sick with COPD for some time & from what I can gather he died from complications from a chest cold. I'm not sad for the death of my dad b/c we had a very strained relationship, he had a very hard complicated life & never really got over it so he was never really able to be the husband/father he needed to be. Sad for him, but I am fine and made peace with it & forgave him long ago. So I've not had much to eat today....just trying to process how I'm feeling.

I had planned on taking Lucas to the movies & after I got the news, took half a dozen phone calls, and answered emails concerning my dad's passing, I decided what the heck, I'm still taking Lucas to the movies. We saw How to train your Dragon, & it was precious. So glad we went ahead with our plan. Life does go on doesn't it?

Morning: ff oikos yogurt w/honey & a banana
Midday: couple handfuls of popcorn & chocolate covered raisins at the movie
Evening: some cut up bell pepper & ranch dip.

Not much, but I'm not really hungry. I'm sure I'll more than make up for the lack of eating within a few days.

Tuesday, May 25 done


----------



## GaRain

Went to the gym today.  30 minutes of upper body work and then attempted to do a 5K on the treadmill.  I stopped at 1 hour, at 2.78 miles....hopefully I will be able to do it soon.  That is my short term goal in working out.  Might take 1.5 hours....


----------



## tlenzendorf

zoegirl, I'm sorry to hear about your dad   I haven't talked to my mother in 12 years, yet when she passes I think it will be hard.

Good luck to you in this difficult time.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

> OK, we just watched the Lost finale last night. And I don't understand! I've watched every single episode of that show and I'm not quite sure what happened. So please explain.



My son just said they all died and went to heaven   I quit watching Lost towards the end of last year, I was soooooooo frustrated with the flashbacks, flashforwards, alternate universes, dreams, etc., I couldn't keep track of any more!!  



> Total loss 179.3!!!!



WOW!!  What a bunch of losers!!  



> The missing cat has been found.



I'm glad you get some closure, but I know it hurts 

2_Eagle_Mom  What a lovely storey!

Littlepeppers - Ahhhhhhh a pool!!  

njcarita - Thanks for the tip, looks like a trip to Micky D's is in order!

tlenzendorf - Life is too short for regrets, tomorrow's a brand new day!!

gellybean - Oh the temptations that are out there!  There's way to many Super-everythings out there now!  Hang in there!

zoegirl - I'm so sorry to hear about your dad, it's so hard to process death when the relationships are complicated.   

TODAY:

Breakfast - 1 large Banana
Lunch - Chicken Ceasar Salad
Dinner - Healthy Choice baked Ziti

I didn't have much around the house for snacks, I need to go shopping!!

*MAY 25TH DONE!*


----------



## pipersmom

Evening all : ) Slow but good day here today, our schedule kind of runs around dd's treatments and homebound schooling. Funny thing..we were at my Mom's tonight, and she had a bowl of dark choccy chips sitting on the table..no joke, I felt like a well behaved dog..staring at the choccy, but not whining or begging for it!  I did come home and have a choccy covered cherry, so don't feel too bad for me!

Dawn- I'm so sorry about your cat.  

Littlepeppers- Sooo cool you got a pool!  I love to swim, but the Y is waaaay too expensive here!

2 Eagle Mom- Very touching story, thank you for sharing it.

njcarita- I am all over that Mickey D's iced coffee..I looooove the iced mochas, this sounds like it might be a good substitute!

gellybean- It's only been 2 days for me, and I find myself eyeing bad stuff a LOT! Especially since dd is on a high cal, high protein unrestricted fat diet!!!! Try not to stress about having a bad day.

zoegirl- I am so sorry to hear about your Dad.  I'm glad you were still able to have that special time with your son!

Okay, my tracking for the day *I know it won't start til Thurs, but I need to get in the habit!

Breakfast:
Rice krispies w/ raspberries & skim, coffee.

Lunch:
Rare roast beef on whole wheat with mustard (gross!..LOL)
Yoplait Light Pineapple Upside Down Cake (This was totally yummy, if anyone hasn't tried it!)
Coffee *surprise! lol*

Dinner
Apple Maple Chicken Sausage (This was awesome also..and relatively low fat, low calorie..the brand name is Al Fresco  )
Tossed salad w/ 1 tbs Italian dressing
Mixed veggies
Coffee

Snacks
2 Fat Free Fig Newtons
1 Choccy Covered Cherry
1 Hebrew National Beef Frank 


I really need to get the protein/fat/calorie thing down, I like being in the right range and I'm ending up short daily..I don't think I ever realized how many things have carbs! I'm getting the carbs in no problem. Anyone have snack ideas w/out carbs but with fat and cals and maybe proteins..? I don't like nuts, I wish I did, life would be easier! I have to admit..re-reading that question, I'm sitting here cracking up..dieting and asking about more cals and fats!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

gellybean said:


> 5 sprays I can't believe it's not butter spray (channeling my inner Ruby for those that watch the show )


I agree about wanting to eat less in the summer, or when I do eat I can eat a LOT of watermelon that fills me up for not a lot of calories. 

I need to get me some butter spray - does it really taste good? (loved the Ruby reference).



tlenzendorf said:


> Edited to add dessert: 8 whole strawberries, 1 TSP brown sugar, 3/4 cup fat-free whipped topping
> *May 25 Done!*


I am SO going to try that dessert!



zoegirl said:


> Time to post my eats for the day. But first a little news. My mom showed up on my doorstep this morning with some unexpected news. My father whom I've barely had a relationship with passed away last night. He's been very sick with COPD for some time & from what I can gather he died from complications from a chest cold. I'm not sad for the death of my dad b/c we had a very strained relationship, he had a very hard complicated life & never really got over it so he was never really able to be the husband/father he needed to be. Sad for him, but I am fine and made peace with it & forgave him long ago. So I've not had much to eat today....just trying to process how I'm feeling.
> 
> Not much, but I'm not really hungry. I'm sure I'll more than make up for the lack of eating within a few days.[/COLOR]


I'm so sorry for your loss, even if you didn't have contact with him it is a loss, it might take a while for everything to process.  At least you know that it was his issues that kept him from being the husband/father that would have been good for you and your mom. 



GaRain said:


> Went to the gym today.  30 minutes of upper body work and then attempted to do a 5K on the treadmill.  I stopped at 1 hour, at 2.78 miles....hopefully I will be able to do it soon.  That is my short term goal in working out.  Might take 1.5 hours....


 WOW I'm impressed with your goal. I might take that one on and stretch for that myself.



pipersmom said:


> I really need to get the protein/fat/calorie thing down, I like being in the right range and I'm ending up short daily..I don't think I ever realized how many things have carbs! I'm getting the carbs in no problem. Anyone have snack ideas w/out carbs but with fat and cals and maybe proteins..? I don't like nuts, I wish I did, life would be easier! I have to admit..re-reading that question, I'm sitting here cracking up..dieting and asking about more cals and fats!


 I have that same issue every day (and I HATE nuts).  When I need to amp up my protein I eat: hard boiled eggs (only the whites), string cheese (has some fat), peanut butter (I know I hate nuts but love PB), tuna and yogurt. I'll post all of my totals/goals so you can see I don't always hit my marks either (except for Carbs, that one I NEVER have gone under goal).

Today I did really well.  I went out shopping after work, not grocery shopping, Target, Michaels, Bed, Bath & Beyond but ALL of those stores have the candy display right there at the registers. I SO wanted to get something, but knowing that I had been good and on track all day I didn't want to mess it up.  I'm really proud to say that I resisted and waited to get home to have my SF ice cream.

Breakfast - Raisin Bran w/FF milk

Lunch - 1/2 Roast Beef Sandwich, 1/2 spring salad, banana

Snack - Fiber One bar, 2 tangerines

Dinner - Chicken thigh, roasted veggies

Dessert - Sugar Free/Fat Free Ice Cream w/sugar free choc syrup

Total Calories: 1234 (goal 1270 - 1640)
Total Carbs: 224 (goal 171 - 247)
Total Fat: 24 (34 - 59)
Total Protein: 53 (60 - 133)

*May 25 DONE*

Tomorrow is going to be REALLY hard for me.  We're having an ice cream social (free two scoop sundaes). Since its my department that puts on the event I HAVE to be there. I know that I won't be able to resist. I'm planning on eating my normal breakfast, have a large salad for lunch and then veggie soup for dinner to cover all the extra calories I'll be eating. I'm going to try and have the fat free sorbet, but the mint ice cream is my downfall.  Wish me luck!!


----------



## graciejane

Originally it was the the title of the thread that caught my eye and made me laugh.  So then I started reading, just a bit each night and before I knew it, I was offically lurking    But what I realized was...this might just be the place for me.  So if there is room, I would love to join.


First Name and Screen name: Gracie/Graciejane
What your Goal Is for Fitness: To not be out of breath when I am walking Stella
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Carbs...all carbs
Favorite Good Food for You: salads with lots of veggies and apples
Favorite Form of Exercise: Zumba
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  To be healthy for the rest of my life.
Family: Me (43) working mom with one DH who says he loves me no matter what and 2 DS's (19 and 16) who have never seen me at a healthy weight.  Also have a gentle ol' lady beagle who has been with us for 12 years and a beautiful young boxer mix whom we recently adopted.

If I have read this correctly, I will start tracking my food on Thursday and my weight on Mondays.  You would think that since I love salads and veggies this would be easy...at least that I what I keep telling myself but so far this has not been the case.  I am hopeful this time.


----------



## gellybean

littlepeppers said:


> Nothing fancy.  Just a 24ft round 52in deep from Walmart.  I don't want to have to go back to work to pay for it.  Then I will not get to use it & will stress eat at work.  (I was a teacher!)
> 
> We are putting in a salt water pump to help keep chemicals down.  We have to drive 25miles to get it, but we want it asap since DH goes on his 7days off tomorrow.



We've so contemplated doing the same thing. It's so hot and DH and I aren't big swim in public people but we love to swim and it would be good exercise and the kids, especially DS7 are such water babies, that it would be a smart thing. Let me know how it works out and if it's as easy to maintain etc as it's advertised to be!




zoegirl said:


> Time to post my eats for the day. But first a little news. My mom showed up on my doorstep this morning with some unexpected news. My father whom I've barely had a relationship with passed away last night. He's been very sick with COPD for some time & from what I can gather he died from complications from a chest cold. I'm not sad for the death of my dad b/c we had a very strained relationship, he had a very hard complicated life & never really got over it so he was never really able to be the husband/father he needed to be. Sad for him, but I am fine and made peace with it & forgave him long ago. So I've not had much to eat today....just trying to process how I'm feeling.
> 
> I had planned on taking Lucas to the movies & after I got the news, took half a dozen phone calls, and answered emails concerning my dad's passing, I decided what the heck, I'm still taking Lucas to the movies. We saw How to train your Dragon, & it was precious. So glad we went ahead with our plan. Life does go on doesn't it?
> 
> Morning: ff oikos yogurt w/honey & a banana
> Midday: couple handfuls of popcorn & chocolate covered raisins at the movie
> Evening: some cut up bell pepper & ranch dip.
> 
> Not much, but I'm not really hungry. I'm sure I'll more than make up for the lack of eating within a few days.
> 
> Tuesday, May 25 done





So sorry about your dad. I'm sure it'll be a healing process regardless of the lack of closeness. 





GaRain said:


> Went to the gym today.  30 minutes of upper body work and then attempted to do a 5K on the treadmill.  I stopped at 1 hour, at 2.78 miles....hopefully I will be able to do it soon.  That is my short term goal in working out.  Might take 1.5 hours....





WOW! You go girl! 

I so need to get back in the gym! UGH!



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I need to get me some butter spray - does it really taste good? (loved the Ruby reference).
> 
> Believe it or not I discovered that spray back in high school (late 90s) when I was on a ridonkulously strict diet/fast. It says 0 cals but it will add up if you spray a bunch. Kinda like 0 pts foods. 1 thing may be 0pts but 3 of that same thing may be 1 pt, etc.
> 
> I do like the taste of it in some uses. Baked potato, veggies like tonight on the corn.
> 
> I don't know that I'd like it on bread or toast or pancakes, etc.
> 
> But that's my own quirks prolly.
> 
> Ruby. hehe Glad you appreciated the reference.
> 
> 
> Today I did really well.  I went out shopping after work, not grocery shopping, Target, Michaels, Bed, Bath & Beyond but ALL of those stores have the candy display right there at the registers. I SO wanted to get something, but knowing that I had been good and on track all day I didn't want to mess it up.  I'm really proud to say that I resisted and waited to get home to have my SF ice cream.
> 
> 
> WTG!!!!!  Don't ya love that feeling when you take care of yourself first before you take care of those little voices saying EAT ME!
> 
> Wish me luck!!




Good luck!! Though it doesn't sound like you need it. You're planning ahead and eating around your 'treat' to allow for it and you're being realistic to know that you're gonna eat the ice cream and not just eating normal cals for the day and then having the ice cream put you over target! Sounds like a victory to me!!! 




graciejane said:


> Originally it was the the title of the thread that caught my eye and made me laugh.  So then I started reading, just a bit each night and before I knew it, I was offically lurking    But what I realized was...this might just be the place for me.  So if there is room, I would love to join.
> 
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Gracie/Graciejane
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: To not be out of breath when I am walking Stella
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Carbs...all carbs
> Favorite Good Food for You: salads with lots of veggies and apples
> Favorite Form of Exercise: Zumba
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  To be healthy for the rest of my life.
> Family: Me (43) working mom with one DH who says he loves me no matter what and 2 DS's (19 and 16) who have never seen me at a healthy weight.  Also have a gentle ol' lady beagle who has been with us for 12 years and a beautiful young boxer mix whom we recently adopted.
> 
> If I have read this correctly, I will start tracking my food on Thursday and my weight on Mondays.  You would think that since I love salads and veggies this would be easy...at least that I what I keep telling myself but so far this has not been the case.  I am hopeful this time.





So glad you've come out of lurkdom. I think this thread and the Skinny Island girls are FAN FREAKIN TASTIC! I'm sure you'll love it here ! 





And since it's now 1:40 am I prolly should go to bed.  I can't help it. The boys go to sleep and DH turns in early on Tuesdays because he has to go in really early on Wednesdays and I have the house to myself and the remote to myself and the laptop to myself and I can't control myself! 

It's my me time night.

I watched Biggest Loser Finale! So sad this season is over but I was happy for the winner (don't wanna spoil it for anyone that hasn't watched it yet).
Watched Glee and cried.  I'm such a sap.

So now it's time to figure out how to unwind and sleep. Ugh.

BUT the good news is, it's been 5.5 hrs since dinner and I didn't do any snacking!! 

Night everyone!!!!


----------



## GaRain

gellybean said:


> WOW! You go girl!
> 
> I so need to get back in the gym! UGH!



Well, my mom encouraged me to join the gym - she needed a place to work out that had a pool she could get into and the LA Fitness has the steps going in, not a ladder.
So, I go after work and it makes the commute home later better.
I have been going pretty regularly - I have to, I am not good at the tracking the food and eating right.  But if I can encourage anyone else to push themselves that is GREAT!
Now, if I could just lift my arms without the pain, that would be good...


----------



## Octoberbeauty

You guys have been chatty since yesterday morning!  I had a rough day yesterday emotionally and with the little one. He was into Everything!!! And then he wouldn't sleep last night so I didn't even get to relax after a hard day. Hoping for a better day today. I was good with my points yesterday and the scales were good to me this morning. 

Dawn, I'm so sorry about your cat. I lost my cat of 13 yrs in the same fire that took my girl. I still miss her.  

Zoegirl, I'm sorry about your dad. 

Welcome to all 3 of the new people.  I'm not the newest person anymore. Yay! 

Wishing everyone lots of willpower today!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

pipersmom said:


> Anyone have snack ideas w/out carbs but with fat and cals and maybe proteins..?



No proteins, but how about cucumbers with ranch dressing?  

2_Eagle_Mom - Good luck at the Ice Cream Social, I'll be rooting for you!

Well, another day...I'm still fighting my Pepsi addiction   Stopped at 7-11 this morning on the way to work and convinced myself a small Pepsi wouldn't hurt me, as long as I counted the calories.  But devine intervention stepped in  and they were out of Pepsi!!!!  Sooooooo, got Diet Mountain Dew instead.    It's the small battles....I won, even though I was ready to raise the white flag!


----------



## stayhomemom77

I'm in, I'm in!!

Hi!  I'm a 34 year old SAHM to two great kiddies....DD age 6 and DS age 5.

I need to lose about 100 pounds (yikes!!)  but I'm determined to do it. 

I'm doing weight watchers online (just started) and I've already lost five pounds this week so I'm totally jazzed about that.

It's going to take me some time to read everything on this thread but I am determined to do it.  I'm excited to have to weigh in each week and answer to someone...otherwise I tend to lapse back into old eating habits.

I'm fairly active, lack of exercise used to be a problem but lately it seems I have corrected that bad habit.

Ummmm, I think that's it for now.  Thanks for starting this thread.

And thanks to Gellybean for inviting me to join it.


----------



## Dizneydawn

littlepeppers said:


> Nothing fancy.  Just a 24ft round 52in deep from Walmart.  I don't want to have to go back to work to pay for it.  Then I will not get to use it & will stress eat at work.  (I was a teacher!)
> I am getting out my caluclater to figure out how deep 52" is!  Sounds very refreshing!!!





2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Dawn - I'm glad you found Garfield, but sad that you have to put him down.  to you and your family.
> Treyner, Baylor and I went.  Dan was at work and Carsyn said she did not want to be there.  Then, I decided I couldn't be in the room.  I was bawling enough already.
> 
> We started talking about all the funny memories about Garfield and decided on cremation for him.  I left, a few minutes later the vet was done and Treyner and Baylor stayed in to say Goodbye.  They came out and I tell you, seeing your grown son cry is harder then seeing him cry when he is 2.
> 
> It was a cat that he originally acquired from a "girlfriend" in 4th grade.  I think as sad as he is about the cat, it is a sign that things really are changing in our lives and things are not the same as when he was that age, and never will be again.  Learning to be an adult, living on your own, coming home and your home being changed with furniture etc., new pets, new decorations... after almost a year of not being here for more than 10 days total, these are all signs that although you can always come home, things will never be exactly how you knew them when it was your only home.
> 
> He was devastated for the cat, he is really an emotional kid at heart, and all he kept saying is that he hates cats and yet loved this one.
> 
> Baylor, much more stoic and leads with his brain not his heart.  Teared up but knew it was the right thing for the cat and so is able to separate his grief from the logical order of things.  He is the one who thinks the girl is an idiot when he get's broke up with while the few times it happened to Treyner, he took it harder, wondering what was wrong with him or what he could do different.
> 
> They are so similar but so different.  Amazing watching all of them become their own people yet raised in the same house.  I still haven't figured out how much I believe is nurture vs nature.
> I was forwarded the below today, normally I do not pass these along, but this one seemed to speak to me and I thought I would share:
> Loved it!!!
> 
> 
> I want to thank you all for being here to help me on this journey. Although we haven't physically met just knowing that you are here for me to vent, complaine, confess, etc is really helpful.  You are all my "stars" and knowing you are here for me is making this journey easier.


This made my day.


njcarita said:


> Made a beautiful discovery today...
> 
> McDonalds Iced Nonfat Latte with Sugar Free Vanilla Syrup.... 40 calories....
> Ohhhh...need to see how much fat, sugar, carbs etc. is in that...sometimes I fall for the low calorie tag and then find out the devil is hiding elsewhere.





hanutedmansionmomma said:


> one day at a time


Perfect saying for us!!!


tlenzendorf said:


> Lots of water again today.
> 
> The only thing I'm regretting was the breadsticks.  Everything else was in good moderation and pretty healthy.
> 
> *May 25 Done!*


Great job on the water and why is it that bread can get me to melt into it's clutches like Sean Connery's accent?


gellybean said:


> Dawn I know it's not easy to lose a pet. We had our 11 wk old Chihuahua put down on Christmas Eve. One of the hardest things I've had to do.
> 
> *I did not know that!!!  What happened?*
> 
> I made the colossal mistake of going to the grocery store hungry. Which I freakin know better!!!  And to make matters worse I went to the HEB Plus as opposed to my little local HEB. They had a ton more options in the bakery  and the deli  than my store does.
> *My thought the next time it happens to me - is eat something while I am walking the isles - I don;t care if I open something right there and have to pay for an empty bag - that way by the time you hit the deli/bakery - some of the hunger shopping is alleviated.  This means probably doing the store backwards but better than buying regrets.  I have done that many a time! *
> 
> I swear the US got 'fat' when we stopped walking places, had food available on every corner and didn't sweat it all off in the summer time !
> Totally true!





zoegirl said:


> My father whom I've barely had a relationship with passed away last night.  So I've not had much to eat today....just trying to process how I'm feeling.
> I am so sorry.  Sorry he could not be who you needed him to be when you needed him and sorry that he died.  Whether you are close or not, I think it is hard.  When you live with questions of why the person is not who you wanted them to be - it still gives you regrets.  Just different kinds.
> .
> 
> Tuesday, May 25 done





GaRain said:


> Went to the gym today.  30 minutes of upper body work and then attempted to do a 5K on the treadmill.  I stopped at 1 hour, at 2.78 miles....hopefully I will be able to do it soon.  That is my short term goal in working out.  Might take 1.5 hours....


Nice to see you here again!!!  I will add you to the roll call in the second post of the thread!!! 



Scrappy_Tink said:


> My son just said they all died and went to heaven   I quit watching Lost towards the end of last year, I was soooooooo frustrated with the flashbacks, flashforwards, alternate universes, dreams, etc., I couldn't keep track of any more!!
> 
> I did not watch it but the radio is all talking about it and from what I gather - they were in a purgatory state for a short time - that seemed to take forever since time is different when you die.





pipersmom said:


> Evening all : )
> Okay, my tracking for the day *I know it won't start til Thurs, but I need to get in the habit!
> Great choice!! Proud of you!
> 
> 
> I really need to get the protein/fat/calorie thing down, I like being in the right range and I'm ending up short daily..I don't think I ever realized how many things have carbs! I'm getting the carbs in no problem. Anyone have snack ideas w/out carbs but with fat and cals and maybe proteins..?Meat - cook up some chicken and have it handy to snack on with a couple of water crackers.





2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I agree about wanting to eat less in the summer, or when I do eat I can eat a LOT of watermelon that fills me up for not a lot of calories.
> mmmmmm....watermelon.  I need to get some soon.
> 
> Tomorrow is going to be REALLY hard for me.  We're having an ice cream social (free two scoop sundaes). Since its my department that puts on the event I HAVE to be there. I know that I won't be able to resist. I'm planning on eating my normal breakfast, have a large salad for lunch and then veggie soup for dinner to cover all the extra calories I'll be eating. I'm going to try and have the fat free sorbet, but the mint ice cream is my downfall.  Wish me luck!!


If you feel the urge to eat ice cream - take a scoop of your least favorite flavor.  You will probably not finish it!


graciejane said:


> Originally it was the the title of the thread that caught my eye and made me laugh.  So then I started reading, just a bit each night and before I knew it, I was offically lurking    But what I realized was...this might just be the place for me.  So if there is room, I would love to join.
> I am glad you came out of lurkerdom  - I never real;ly think people read us for fun ya know!
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Gracie/Graciejane
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: To not be out of breath when I am walking Stella Is Stella a daughter or a dog?





gellybean said:


> I think this thread and the Skinny Island girls are FAN FREAKIN TASTIC! *Ummm...and hot.  Don't forget the hot part! *





GaRain said:


> Well, my mom encouraged me to join the gym - she needed a place to work out that had a pool she could get into and the LA Fitness has the steps going in, not a ladder.
> So, I go after work and it makes the commute home later better.
> I have been going pretty regularly - I have to, I am not good at the tracking the food and eating right.  But if I can encourage anyone else to push themselves that is GREAT!
> Now, if I could just lift my arms without the pain, that would be good...


Are you doing a water aerobics class?  I bought swim gloves a few weeks ago and a huge difference in muscle tone in my arms already shown!  And soreness but no pain no gain and the pain is more of a muscle soreness, not a pain that makes ya want to cry.


Started writing my responses this morning - then went to the Y for a good hour of water aerobics.  They had a free chair massage being given for 5 minutes so got in line for that and now - home to get ready for a garage sale.  Treyner has gone through stuff, decided what he wants to keep and not and put an advertisement in the paper.  Thurs and Fri only.  8-6 and then - the rest is getting donated.  I will feel so good when it is all gone.

I tracked until we put the cat down, then made  a pasta dish for dinner, had one piece of garlic toast and then drank some no sugar added juice last night with a ton of ice and had a cheese sandwich.

To be honest - did not track any of it in Sparkpeople so for me it does not count.  I was not in the mood to do it but I did not go hog wild and raid the cupboard either.  Stopped when I was full and knew I had done well earlier in the day plus did aerobics.

This morning, down 4 pounds from weigh in on Monday.  So I am glad I did not jump head first into a snack binge and although I di dnot track - my head was paying attention.

Having it not be 197 degrees also helps with water retention I am sure.

Tracking today and will post in a bit.

*What would you all think about posting pics of ourselves here?  I know some have - but putting faces with names might get this group a bit closer and make us feel more real not just "internet screen names."  

Let me know!*


----------



## njcarita

Dizneydawn said:


> Originally Posted by njcarita  View Post
> Made a beautiful discovery today...
> 
> McDonalds Iced Nonfat Latte with Sugar Free Vanilla Syrup.... 40 calories....
> Ohhhh...need to see how much fat, sugar, carbs etc. is in that...sometimes I fall for the low calorie tag and then find out the devil is hiding elsewhere.
> 
> 
> [/B][/COLOR]




heres the info

Calories:	40 Calories in 12 fl oz cup
Carbs:	13 grams of carbs in 12 fl oz cup
Fat:	0 grams of fat in 12 fl oz cup
Protein:	4 grams of protein in 12 fl oz cup

Sugars 5g


----------



## MulanUSAF

pipersmom said:


> I really need to get the protein/fat/calorie thing down, I like being in the right range and I'm ending up short daily..I don't think I ever realized how many things have carbs! I'm getting the carbs in no problem. Anyone have snack ideas w/out carbs but with fat and cals and maybe proteins..? I don't like nuts, I wish I did, life would be easier! I have to admit..re-reading that question, I'm sitting here cracking up..dieting and asking about more cals and fats!



Here are some of my favorites.  I'm diabetic so I am on the constant lookout for foods that are low/no carb.
-beef jerky 
-deli meat rolled up with cheese 
-string cheese
-marinated and grilled firm tofu
-boiled green soybeans in pods (edamame)
-frozen flavored chicken wings (microwave before eating )

Food log for yesterday: 
Breakfast: 1 Kashi bar, 1/2 banana, 1 Yoplait light key lime pie

Lunch: Turkey and pepper jack rolled up in a low carb tortilla with roasted red pepper spread, carrot sticks and hummus

Dinner: Thin crust pepperoni and mushroom pizza, 2 slices (1/3 of a medium), cucumber salad, 1 Keebler mint chocolate cookie

Snack: 1/2 cup frozen raspberry yogurt

Tuesday, May 25 Done!


----------



## MulanUSAF

njcarita said:


> heres the info
> 
> Calories:	40 Calories in 12 fl oz cup
> Carbs:	13 grams of carbs in 12 fl oz cup
> Fat:	0 grams of fat in 12 fl oz cup
> Protein:	4 grams of protein in 12 fl oz cup
> 
> Sugars 57g



 Sugar free vanilla syrup with 57g of sugar?  Is it sugar alcohol?

TMI ALERT: I used to be a frappucino junkie, but gave it up after getting the diabetes diagnosis.  I tried sugar substitutes for awhile but my guts were acting up like crazy.  Embarrassing episodes of uncontrollable gas eruption in the elevators and that sort of stuff.  So now I stay away from anything that says sugar-free because it usually means it has sugar alcohols in it.

Food log for today:

Breakfast: scrambled egg whites with scallions, 1 slice of cheddar and 2 slices of Oscar Mayer ham rolled up in a low carb tortilla

Lunch: Wendy's mandarin chicken salad, 1/2 packet of dressing and 1 pack of almonds

Dinner: Whole Foods hot bar with tandoori chicken, garlic green beans, tofu and corn pudding

Wednesday, May 26 Done!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Dizneydawn said:


> *What would you all think about posting pics of ourselves here?  I know some have - but putting faces with names might get this group a bit closer and make us feel more real not just "internet screen names."
> 
> Let me know!*



Sure.  Maybe we could change a post someplace like on the front page that has members/names/pictures all in one area for easy reference?


----------



## njcarita

MulanUSAF said:


> Sugar free vanilla syrup with 57g of sugar?  Is it sugar alcohol?
> 
> TMI ALERT: I used to be a frappucino junkie, but gave it up after getting the diabetes diagnosis.  I tried sugar substitutes for awhile but my guts were acting up like crazy.  Embarrassing episodes of uncontrollable gas eruption in the elevators and that sort of stuff.  So now I stay away from anything that says sugar-free because it usually means it has sugar alcohols in it.



oops its actually only  5 grams of sugars...just looked it up on the official McDonalds website.... heres a link http://nutrition.mcdonalds.com/nutritionexchange/nutritionfacts.pdf...... had originally gotten the info off a diet website.... I'll fix my earlier post


----------



## stayhomemom77

I'm sorry.  I went back and re read the starting post and realized I forgot to do the following.  Do I get an "F" for takes direction well??

Okay here we go:

First Name and Screen name:
Julie and stayhomemom77

What your Goal Is for Fitness:
To be able to bend over and reach something without groaning...to begin with at least

Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:
chips, chocolate and ice cream...
Veggies in moderation are NO PROBLEM AT ALL!!

Favorite Good Food for You:
baby carrots

Favorite Form of Exercise:
Walking but it'll be dancing once I've managed to paddle a little closer to skinny island.

What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:
Stay there and be as smokin' hot as I was (or thought I was) when I first met my hubby

Family:
DH (35), DD (6), DS (5)

Okay, done!!  Now I'm really in, right??


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

Octoberbeauty said:


> On another note, this will be a very trying week for me and will put my new found willpower to the test.


 Thinking of you and your family during this rough week. 


zoegirl said:


> Time to post my eats for the day. But first a little news. My mom showed up on my doorstep this morning with some unexpected news.


 Sorry to hear about your father. Glad you were able to take your little guy to the movies though.  As you said, life goes on...


littlepeppers said:


> Getting a pool this week.  Now I have to sink or swim!!!
> Hope is takes the pounds off.


Score! Dis pool party in the future?? LOL! 


Dizneydawn said:


> *MONDAY MAY 31st I will be asking for measurements again for anyone who wants to keep track of that!*
> Anyway - I actually feel really positive about this summer and want to make sure all of us help each other stay focused, stay in touch because it is so easy to walk away during the summer and then, never get back to being re-dedicated again.


Awesome! Can't wait to send in my measurements. Do you want the actual measurements? or just the changes from last month?? 


Duchie said:


> OK, we just watched the Lost finale last night.  And I don't understand!  I've watched every single episode of that show and I'm not quite sure what happened.  So please explain.


OMG you are tapping into one of my favorite things in the world... talking about LOST!!  Ok, so this is what I think happened.  The flash-sideways world was a type of purgatory, a place where everyone could meet up after they died, in order to cross over to the other side.  They met up with people who they couldn't live without in life or in death.  The "flashes" that they experienced in the flash-sideways were to remind them of their time on earth and to reconnect them with the ones they loved.  At the very end, when they were in the church, Christian spoke of everyone there either dying before or after Jack.  So basically, everybody dies, sometime.  The losties made the "alternate universe"/flash sideways in order to meet up with each other again.  IIf you go back to the first episode, season 6, when Juliet dies, the conversation between her and Sawyer is the exact coversation they had in the finale when they met again.  This signifies that Juliet was going to the flash sideways place.  Also, Desmond talked about this place as well, when Jack was going to lower him into the waterfall of light at the center of the island.  He talked about everyone being together with the one's they loved.  He went to this place temporarily when he was placed inside of Widmore's chamber on in the island.  

At the very end, when Christian went into the light, this was a moment to be interpreted by the viewer.  Based on one's religion, you can believe that the losties were going to heaven or another eternal place.  Going back to the scene where Jack and Christian meet up, there are symbollic references from various world religions.  I still have to watch the finale again, hopefully I'll understand it a bit more as well, but those were my thoughts!

BTW, I was SOBBING during the finale!  It was crazy. An end of an era.  LOST was my constant. 

Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

So, this may be a bit of an odd post.  Does anyone have a big problem with clothes when they start to lose weight??  This is the first time I have *ever *lost any significant amount of weight in my entire life.  I'm down 11 pounds so far.  And its not even the pounds, its more the inches.  Right now, my jeans are almost falling off.  I can basically get them completely off without unbuttoning them, while keeping my belt on!  And I'm starting to walk more on the hems at the bottom.  I know I lost inches in my waist, gut (lol), hips, theighs and calves, but I didn't think it would be this drastic! I know its great, and I'm estactic to be getting healthier, but I feel like I'm starting to drown in my clothes!  Its almost uncomfortable, since I'm hiking up my pants all day.

Anyone else ever feel this way?  Any tips to get through until I can lose a bit more?  I really don't want to buy a lot of new clothes until I lose at least another size or two.  Will have to look through some old clothes and see if I have anything in smaller sizes.  I might have even gotten rid of them... I was basically resigned to stay the size I was. 

Also, personal victory for me. Its my TOM (tmi), and I totally avoided grabbing any crazy chocolate things in the past few days.   Thank goodness for SF Jello pudding!  I am going to try to start tracking my food tomorrow on here.  I've been doing it in a written journal, but seeing everyone taking part has inspired me!   Thanks for listening!


----------



## gellybean

Will come back and post a longer post in a bit. Gotta run and get DS7 

but I wanted to say first


 Julie/Stayhomemom77!!!!!


  

So glad you came over!!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

graciejane said:


> Originally it was the the title of the thread that caught my eye and made me laugh.  So then I started reading, just a bit each night and before I knew it, I was offically lurking    But what I realized was...this might just be the place for me.  So if there is room, I would love to join.


 Welcome!!! You're gonna love the support!



gellybean said:


> Good luck!! Though it doesn't sound like you need it. You're planning ahead and eating around your 'treat' to allow for it and you're being realistic to know that you're gonna eat the ice cream and not just eating normal cals for the day and then having the ice cream put you over target! Sounds like a victory to me!!!  Thanks! I pulled the nutritional information about the ice cream so I can track it, the hardest part will be the toppings that they bring.
> 
> So glad you've come out of lurkdom. I think this thread and the Skinny Island girls are FAN FREAKIN TASTIC! I'm sure you'll love it here !  I TOTALLY agree!
> 
> I watched Biggest Loser Finale! So sad this season is over but I was happy for the winner (don't wanna spoil it for anyone that hasn't watched it yet).
> 
> I was so thrilled at the end, either of the top two and I would have been happy
> BUT the good news is, it's been 5.5 hrs since dinner and I didn't do any snacking!!  COLOR="purple"]That's fantastic!  Congrats!
> 
> Night everyone!!!! [/COLOR]





Scrappy_Tink said:


> 2_Eagle_Mom - Good luck at the Ice Cream Social, I'll be rooting for you! Thanks, its in a couple of hours so I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> Well, another day...I'm still fighting my Pepsi addiction   Stopped at 7-11 this morning on the way to work and convinced myself a small Pepsi wouldn't hurt me, as long as I counted the calories.  But devine intervention stepped in  and they were out of Pepsi!!!!  Sooooooo, got Diet Mountain Dew instead.    It's the small battles....I won, even though I was ready to raise the white flag!


 Every battle won helps! 



stayhomemom77 said:


> I'm in, I'm in!! WELCOME!!! You're going to be glad you joined.
> 
> Hi!  I'm a 34 year old SAHM to two great kiddies....DD age 6 and DS age 5.
> 
> I need to lose about 100 pounds (yikes!!)  but I'm determined to do it. Don't focus on the long term goal, I get depressed when I think of how much I still have to lose and how long it will take, I didn't put on the weight in a short period of time, its not going to come off quickly either.





Dizneydawn said:


> Treyner, Baylor and I went. Dan was at work and Carsyn said she did not want to be there. Then, I decided I couldn't be in the room. I was bawling enough already.
> 
> How strong for both of the boys to stay with Garfield till the end. You are right watching your young adult cry is SO HARD!!  When they are 2 you can kiss their boo boo and make it better, when they are this age, the boo boos are much more heartfelt and harder to kiss away.  Pet losses are hard in a different way than people losses, but no less heartfelt. We had our dog cremated and have her in a little box in the bookcase. I just couldn't bury it (and since we moved from that house, I'm glad that I didn't).
> 
> If you feel the urge to eat ice cream - take a scoop of your least favorite flavor.  You will probably not finish it! Unfortunately I like all of them except the one with nuts and that just won't happen.  I just have to stay away from the toppings.
> *What would you all think about posting pics of ourselves here?  I know some have - but putting faces with names might get this group a bit closer and make us feel more real not just "internet screen names."
> 
> Let me know!*


I'm in!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



This is from April 2007, but pretty much look the same (and DH Jim)

I had to finally print out a list of screen names/real names because I was getting everyone confused. Pictures will help a lot.



CrabbyYetLovable said:


> So, this may be a bit of an odd post.  Does anyone have a big problem with clothes when they start to lose weight??  This is the first time I have *ever *lost any significant amount of weight in my entire life.  I'm down 11 pounds so far.  And its not even the pounds, its more the inches.  Right now, my jeans are almost falling off.  I can basically get them completely off without unbuttoning them, while keeping my belt on!  And I'm starting to walk more on the hems at the bottom.  I know I lost inches in my waist, gut (lol), hips, theighs and calves, but I didn't think it would be this drastic! I know its great, and I'm estactic to be getting healthier, but I feel like I'm starting to drown in my clothes!  Its almost uncomfortable, since I'm hiking up my pants all day.
> 
> Anyone else ever feel this way?  Any tips to get through until I can lose a bit more?  I really don't want to buy a lot of new clothes until I lose at least another size or two.  Will have to look through some old clothes and see if I have anything in smaller sizes.  I might have even gotten rid of them... I was basically resigned to stay the size I was.
> 
> Also, personal victory for me. Its my TOM (tmi), and I totally avoided grabbing any crazy chocolate things in the past few days.   Thank goodness for SF Jello pudding!  I am going to try to start tracking my food tomorrow on here.  I've been doing it in a written journal, but seeing everyone taking part has inspired me!   Thanks for listening!


 Not a weird question at all.  I was really surprised how quickly the close started to feel lose (maybe it was because they were so friggin tight before). I'd say go out and buy two pairs of pants that you can rotate in the size that fits. Shop the sales or discount stores. The problem that I had was I one size was too big, but the next size down was tight.  But girl if you can pull your pants down without unbuttoning them - you need some new pants.  Just don't blow the budget on them.  Maybe we could start a clothes swap? I just donated a bunch of stuff, but heck I'd rather have someone here that can use them.  I know that I have a couple of GAP lightweight sweater shirts (short sleeve) in XXL that are almost new that don't work for me anymore.


----------



## Duchie

littlepeppers said:


> Getting a pool this week.  Now I have to sink or swim!!!
> 
> Hope is takes the pounds off.



I really want to put an in-ground pool in here, but they are so darned expensive (too much limestone in the ground and it's pricey to have to break it up).  You are going to love having that!



gellybean said:


> Summer is right around the corner and all of you guys talking about how it's the 90s and so hot and not normal for y'all is cracking me up. We've been in the 90s for weeks now and we'll be in the 100s before too long. I'm determined to not run my AC as cold this summer as I usually do. #1 to save money ( you do not want to know what our electric bill is in the summertime ) and #2 to make me eat less!
> Tuesday, May 25 Done



I know!  In a couple of weeks, I'd kill for a day that was only 90 degrees!  



zoegirl said:


> Time to post my eats for the day. But first a little news. My mom showed up on my doorstep this morning with some unexpected news. My father whom I've barely had a relationship with passed away last night. He's been very sick with COPD for some time & from what I can gather he died from complications from a chest cold. I'm not sad for the death of my dad b/c we had a very strained relationship, he had a very hard complicated life & never really got over it so he was never really able to be the husband/father he needed to be. Sad for him, but I am fine and made peace with it & forgave him long ago. So I've not had much to eat today....just trying to process how I'm feeling.
> 
> 
> Tuesday, May 25 done



I'm so sorry about your dad.  



graciejane said:


> Originally it was the the title of the thread that caught my eye and made me laugh.  So then I started reading, just a bit each night and before I knew it, I was offically lurking    But what I realized was...this might just be the place for me.  So if there is room, I would love to join.
> 
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Gracie/Graciejane
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: To not be out of breath when I am walking Stella
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Carbs...all carbs
> Favorite Good Food for You: salads with lots of veggies and apples
> Favorite Form of Exercise: Zumba
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:  To be healthy for the rest of my life.
> Family: Me (43) working mom with one DH who says he loves me no matter what and 2 DS's (19 and 16) who have never seen me at a healthy weight.  Also have a gentle ol' lady beagle who has been with us for 12 years and a beautiful young boxer mix whom we recently adopted.
> 
> If I have read this correctly, I will start tracking my food on Thursday and my weight on Mondays.  You would think that since I love salads and veggies this would be easy...at least that I what I keep telling myself but so far this has not been the case.  I am hopeful this time.





stayhomemom77 said:


> I'm in, I'm in!!
> 
> Hi!  I'm a 34 year old SAHM to two great kiddies....DD age 6 and DS age 5.
> 
> I need to lose about 100 pounds (yikes!!)  but I'm determined to do it.
> 
> I'm doing weight watchers online (just started) and I've already lost five pounds this week so I'm totally jazzed about that.
> 
> It's going to take me some time to read everything on this thread but I am determined to do it.  I'm excited to have to weigh in each week and answer to someone...otherwise I tend to lapse back into old eating habits.
> 
> I'm fairly active, lack of exercise used to be a problem but lately it seems I have corrected that bad habit.
> 
> Ummmm, I think that's it for now.  Thanks for starting this thread.
> 
> And thanks to Gellybean for inviting me to join it.



Welcome aboard!  I'm doing WW, too and it has worked well for me because there are no foods that are off-limits.  I can have anything I want, just within moderation.  For me, that's the key to long-term success.  Although this week it has been challenging because my daily points allowance went down by 1.



CrabbyYetLovable said:


> OMG you are tapping into one of my favorite things in the world... talking about LOST!!  Ok, so this is what I think happened.  The flash-sideways world was a type of purgatory, a place where everyone could meet up after they died, in order to cross over to the other side.  They met up with people who they couldn't live without in life or in death.  The "flashes" that they experienced in the flash-sideways were to remind them of their time on earth and to reconnect them with the ones they loved.  At the very end, when they were in the church, Christian spoke of everyone there either dying before or after Jack.  So basically, everybody dies, sometime.  The losties made the "alternate universe"/flash sideways in order to meet up with each other again.  IIf you go back to the first episode, season 6, when Juliet dies, the conversation between her and Sawyer is the exact coversation they had in the finale when they met again.  This signifies that Juliet was going to the flash sideways place.  Also, Desmond talked about this place as well, when Jack was going to lower him into the waterfall of light at the center of the island.  He talked about everyone being together with the one's they loved.  He went to this place temporarily when he was placed inside of Widmore's chamber on in the island.
> 
> At the very end, when Christian went into the light, this was a moment to be interpreted by the viewer.  Based on one's religion, you can believe that the losties were going to heaven or another eternal place.  Going back to the scene where Jack and Christian meet up, there are symbollic references from various world religions.  I still have to watch the finale again, hopefully I'll understand it a bit more as well, but those were my thoughts!
> 
> BTW, I was SOBBING during the finale!  It was crazy. An end of an era.  LOST was my constant.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions!



OK, but WHEN did they all die?  Did they die during the atomic bomb explosion (when the whole flash-sideways thing started)?  Or did they die in the plane crash?  Because if they died in the crash their entire time on the island was purgatory.  But that was when they met each other and many of the relationships formed.    

I'm really over-thinking this.    We watched it Monday night and it stuck with me all day yesterday.  I was OK until Sawyer and Juliet reunited, then I pretty much lost it.



CrabbyYetLovable said:


> So, this may be a bit of an odd post.  Does anyone have a big problem with clothes when they start to lose weight??  This is the first time I have *ever *lost any significant amount of weight in my entire life.  I'm down 11 pounds so far.  And its not even the pounds, its more the inches.  Right now, my jeans are almost falling off.  I can basically get them completely off without unbuttoning them, while keeping my belt on!  And I'm starting to walk more on the hems at the bottom.  I know I lost inches in my waist, gut (lol), hips, theighs and calves, but I didn't think it would be this drastic! I know its great, and I'm estactic to be getting healthier, but I feel like I'm starting to drown in my clothes!  Its almost uncomfortable, since I'm hiking up my pants all day.
> 
> Anyone else ever feel this way?  Any tips to get through until I can lose a bit more?  I really don't want to buy a lot of new clothes until I lose at least another size or two.  Will have to look through some old clothes and see if I have anything in smaller sizes.  I might have even gotten rid of them... I was basically resigned to stay the size I was.
> 
> Also, personal victory for me. Its my TOM (tmi), and I totally avoided grabbing any crazy chocolate things in the past few days.   Thank goodness for SF Jello pudding!  I am going to try to start tracking my food tomorrow on here.  I've been doing it in a written journal, but seeing everyone taking part has inspired me!   Thanks for listening!



No, you're not crazy.  And I know just how you feel.  I was going to hold off on buying new clothes until I had dropped some more weight.  But then one day I caught a glimps of myself in the mirror and realized something - clothes that are too big look just as bad as clothes that are too small.  For me, part of this whole journey is to learn to like myself again and as part of that I need to feel comfortable with my appearance.  So I allowed myself to get just a few new things.  If you have a Kohl's in your area, shop their clearance rack - they have some really great deals there.  I bought just a few pairs of shorts a few weeks ago and already one pair is too big.  But not unflatering too big, so I'll keep wearing them.

Here's the thing:  I've lost 39 pounds since February.  And I'm down 1 size.  Yep, 1 size.  I guess when I put on weight, I put it on all over.  So when I start losing, it comes from my neck, my tummy, my arms, my fingers.... probably even my toes.  I guess it doesn't always translate into different sized clothes.


----------



## stayhomemom77

Here I am:





This was taken as we wandered around The Grand Floridian last month.

I'm not afraid to state my weight here...we're all friends.

My starting weight for my own personal tracking was 267.  I weighed in Monday morning at 261 and this morning at 256.8.  In this picture I was around the same as I am today so I figured it was a fairly accurate representation of a "true" photo of myself.  I'm actually even wearing the same pink shirt (how's that for coincidences??).

In 2008, I managed to lose 54 pounds and got down to an all time low of 213.  I hadn't seen that number on the scale since the way up nearly a decade ago.

However, it was due to fad dieting and it went back on nearly as fast as I was able to take it off.  I've been yo-yoing with that same fad diet ever since.  But, I've finally had enough.  I want it gone FOR GOOD!!

So this time, I've resigned myself to the long haul, to an overhaul of bad eating and exercise habits and a one day at a time process.  So far, it's working.  I feel optimistic and *in control which is a huge thing for me.

I decided to join weight watchers online for convenience.  I want to follow the plan (my sister just met her goal weight--she lost 75 pounds in 14 months) but at my own pace.  I love the idea of this online support group because I can check in daily (if I need to) and not on Thursday night only (or whenever my meeting would be.

My mom has been struggling with her weight for 3 decades, and she's my worst critic.  I have her voice in my head all the time when I try and diet and I allow the negativity to sabotage my progress.  The sad thing is, she thinks she's helping.  I have an amazing relationship with my mom but I've had to train myself to ignore EVERYTHING she says to me regarding healthy living.

And, there's one more problem.  MY SISTER.  I love her to pieces and I am so proud of her accomplishments but seriously...what is her damage?  I can't talk to her about my weight loss progress...at all.  She's begun to take after my mom...every comment is a criticism if we're talking about weight loss and exercise.

But that's enough about that....it's all positivity here and that's just what I need, and can provide in return.

I want to feel sexy again.  Can I say that here?  When I was young I thought I was all that AND a bag of chips.  But then I opened the chips, started eating the chips...

Well, it went a bad way after that.  I lost that girl...and I want to find her again.  I'd like my ego to be bigger than my behind (like it used to be!!) so I can strut it once again.

Is this shallow?  ABSOLUTELY!!  And I am completely unrepentant about that.

My first weight loss goal is to get below 240.  I haven't been less than that in 2010.  I've decided that my goal weight is 155 (although I reserve the right to adjust that as I get closer to it) and once I make it...we are going to Disney!!  My GOAL WEIGHT reward is going to be a family trip to my happy place.

Can't wait!!*


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Okay, I'll be honest, I'm too lazy to go back and quote everyone.
I was told a couple weeks ago by my boss to get some new pants b/c the ones I was wearing were too big! I was thrilled, but same problem - the next size down was still a bit tight.  I do need to go buy a belt.  That will get me through.  But if you can pull them off - you need new pants.  Ty some of the discount stores like Marshalls or TJ Maxx.  Even Target or Walmart has nice stuff that's not so expensive.  I like to have a pair in black, navy and tan.  Goes with everything.

 to the new islanders!

My picture is my avatar and it was from Feb 2009.  I'll see if I can find a better one.  Most of the Disney family pics I have stragetically placed a child in front of me!






I couldn't find many of just me, or standing up so you can see my actual size.  That's my DH and girls (duh) in the picture from Dec. 09.  I'm about 5'2" tall.  

Lost - I loved it too!!!  I have been reading some threads and blogs about it.  I want to re-watch the finale (I'd love to get the whole show on DVD) and I understand that they did NOT die in the initial plane crash.  The island was real and what happened was real (if bizarre and unexplainable!).  The stuff that wasn't "real" was the sideways/purgatory time.  You are right- that was where and when they had to figure out who they needed to be with to "cross over".  I didn't know about all of the symbolism in the show until I read more.  Very cool and thoughtful. I'm hoping that they include a director's cut with info like that on the DVD.  

Let's see what else was I going to comment on? Oh - Dawn, so sad about your cat, I am so impressed with the boys.  I can't imagine how hard it is to see grown kids cry.  DD is only 9 and when she cries about the things that are new (like friend issues etc) that I can't "fix" it's so hard now!  

I have decided after reading the McDonald's nutrition info that I should just stay out of that place.  I had a coupon to try the Frappe for free.  It was yummy.  But I don't want to do that too often!! OMG the calories.  I might be able to swing the iced sugar free latte.  I have tried sugar free syrups in my hot lattes, but it tasted funny to me.

Zoe - I'm sorry about your father's passing.  No matter the relationship, it's always difficult.

Well, I had a wonderful lunch out with my boss and co-worker today.  It was fairly healthy I think (if you don't count the cheese)  It was a grilled portobello sandwich with roasted red pepper and some kind of greens on ciabatta bread and I had a fresh fruit cup.  I did get a glass of wine though.  So I'm sure there was a lot of calories.  We got to eat at a nice place in St. Paul out on the patio.  Beautiful day for it!!!

Not sure what we're having for dinner.  Maybe a nice salad for me.
I think a nice walk tonight will be in order.

Okay, that's enough blabbing for me.


----------



## stayhomemom77

I forgot to put up my sexy soap opera name.....





















wait for it......


































SUPERIOR MAX!!


----------



## gellybean

Jumping in on the LOST discussion... HIJACK!

The more prevalent theory online and what I tend to agree with is that the island was REAL. They all really crashed and spent the time on the island. And because the time on the island was so important/meaningful/pivotal in each of their lives when they all died, some on the island, some off the island, some in 2004 or 2007 or even in old age ( we don't know when everyone died) they all went to the 'purgatory' place and waited for all the other people from the island, and they were basically waiting for Jack to realize he was 'dead' and was in this 'purgatory' place looking for all his fellow Island castaways. 

So when Jack died on the island at the very end of the movie, in our normal time line of thinking, that was actually the same instance as the plane NOT crashing in the sideways timeline on episode 1 of season 6 (or maybe even before that instance. We don't know exactly how far back in his life Jack went in the alternative time line but I kinda think he went back to the plane not crashing).

When the bomb went off and Juliet was trapped at the end of season 5/beginning of season 6, there wasn't an alternative timeline at all, as the show made us believe it was. The reason the hatch was still imploded and built was because as they theorized, the bomb ending up causing the exact event that Daniel Faraday had been trying to stop, thus ultimately creating the need for the Swan Station and the button and the plane still crashing b/c Desmond didn't punch the button on the day of the crash.

The cool red herring for the entire season 6 was them leading us to believe that the alternate sideways timeline was their lives as if the plane had never crashed, when in reality it was their purgatory journeys to find each other. And as time doesn't have a meaning in the purgatory world, as Christian said, there is no 'now' in that world, the whole journey could have happened in the blink of Jack's eyes after he died. 

Kate, Frank, Miles, Sawyer, Richard and Claire all got off the island and lived out their real lives back in 2007 until they died whenever they died. But they were taken back to that time in their lives, in the purgatory existence, to be reunited.

It's a crazy mind warp. I know. And honestly there are gonna be some other theories. But this is the best I can figure out from watching and researching online. Matthew Fox said he knew from the beginning of the show that the show would end with his eyes closing in death as a direct opposite of them opening in life at the start of the series. Thought that was kinda cool that he knew that all along.

Sorry to go on and on. I'm a huge fan too!!!!!! 

And now back to your regularly scheduled program


----------



## Dizneydawn

Here is me and a friend that does drag shows.  I posted it on my TR a bit ago as well and tried to pass it off as me & Dan!!! 

*I gotta say I love seeing all the faces.*

BTW - speaking of photo's - did any of you guys see the kids prom pics or do you want me to post them here?  I know some computers do not open links due to security settings and such.

I need to pop dinner in for me and then will get back here to respond to all!


----------



## gellybean

Saw the pics and loved them!!

Dawn -Carsyn's got great taste in dresses!!! I'd totally wear that! 

And I love how Baylor has his own sense of style. Gotta love it.


Love putting all the faces with the names!!! 


I'm trying to upload a few pics now!

Will be back in a bit with some mug shots.

Edited to add the pics:






March 07 - My heaviest. 





January 09 - My lowest in years, about 15 lbs less than I am now, but about 50 lbs lighter than my heaviest. I lost the weight from being pregnant and nursing. Not dieting and retraining my habits.





January 10 - Wake up call that I'd gained nearly all of the weight I lost, back. DH is across from me, DS7 beside me and DS2 at the head of the table with cupcake all over his face.





April 2010 - Easter after dropping 15 lbs from Disney(the pic above) weight


----------



## Dizneydawn

Octoberbeauty said:


> Dawn, I'm so sorry about your cat. I lost my cat of 13 yrs in the same fire that took my girl. I still miss her.
> So so sorry.
> 
> Welcome to all 3 of the new people.  I'm not the newest person anymore. Yay!
> A new person is just an old friend you haven't met yet.





Scrappy_Tink said:


> But devine intervention stepped in  and they were out of Pepsi!!!!  Sooooooo, got Diet Mountain Dew instead.    It's the small battles....I won, even though I was ready to raise the white flag!


Glad to know God doesn't want you having your veins running with Pepsi either!!   Are you getting caffeine headaches at all from withdrawal - not sure how much you drank a day? 


stayhomemom77 said:


> I'm in, I'm in!!
> 
> Hi!  I'm a 34 year old SAHM to two great kiddies....DD age 6 and DS age 5.
> 
> I need to lose about 100 pounds (yikes!!)  but I'm determined to do it.
> Right with ya sistah!  Welcome!!!





MulanUSAF said:


> Here are some of my favorites.  I'm diabetic so I am on the constant lookout for foods that are low/no carb.
> -beef jerky
> -deli meat rolled up with cheese
> -string cheese
> -marinated and grilled firm tofu
> -boiled green soybeans in pods (edamame) I have eaten the ones shelled already and added a bit of salt like the directions but I thought it tasted like musty garbage.  Not sure if ones in bods are better?
> -frozen flavored chicken wings (microwave before eating )





MulanUSAF said:


> So now I stay away from anything that says sugar-free because it usually means it has sugar alcohols in it.


I always think that natural is best and I rather eat real butter than something 2 steps away from Plastic! 


tlenzendorf said:


> Sure.  Maybe we could change a post someplace like on the front page that has members/names/pictures all in one area for easy reference?


Brilliant Watson!!!  I will do that tom as I can!!!




CrabbyYetLovable said:


> Awesome! Can't wait to send in my measurements. Do you want the actual measurements? or just the changes from last month??
> Why don't people send me the actual measurements!!!





CrabbyYetLovable said:


> So, this may be a bit of an odd post.  Does anyone have a big problem with clothes when they start to lose weight??


I hit a bunch of thrift stores that have great clothes!  I also have been using a belt for the first time in eons because i know my incheds are loosing faster than my pounds around the waist!


2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I'm in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from April 2007, but pretty much look the same (and DH Jim)
> You two are so cute!  I pictured you blond and curly for some reason!  Glad I have a face with a name!!
> 
> 
> Not a weird question at all.  I was really surprised how quickly the close started to feel lose (maybe it was because they were so friggin tight before).  Ever notice Men do not have Muffin Tops?  IMO this is because women will wear clothes 3 times too small.  Even if they need a crane to zip it, lie on the bed and suck it in, grab the thighs and waist of the pants and pray for a stretch to unleash and hope to sit back in a chair at dinner because upright is actually where your gut starts to fold from the pressure of the corset that once was denim.
> 
> Men just care about comfort. .





Duchie said:


> Here's the thing:  I've lost 39 pounds since February.  And I'm down 1 size.  Yep, 1 size.  I guess when I put on weight, I put it on all over.  So when I start losing, it comes from my neck, my tummy, my arms, my fingers.... probably *even my toes.*


I want before and after pics of puffy piggies!!


stayhomemom77 said:


> Here I am:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken as we wandered around The Grand Floridian last month.
> You are just too pretty!  Great pic!
> 
> I love the idea of this online support group because I can check in daily (if I need to) and not on Thursday night only (or whenever my meeting would be.
> Totally!
> My mom has been struggling with her weight for 3 decades, and she's my *worst critic.* Can you expand more on this?  Carsyn (my DD) needs to loose some weight and I am not sure what to say, not say, do , not do and advice from you might help a ton.
> 
> 
> I want to feel sexy again.  Can I say that here?  When I was young I thought I was all that AND a bag of chips.  But then I opened the chips, started eating the chips...
> Tracked down the delivery truck and ambushed the driver, .  Then went to the factory and took all fried potatoes hostage...oh wait...that is me...
> 
> Is this shallow?  ABSOLUTELY!!  And I am completely unrepentant about that.
> I LOOOOVE THAT!!!!





Mndisneygirl said:


> Okay, I'll be honest, I'm too lazy to go back and quote everyone.
> That is classic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't find many of just me, or standing up so you can see my actual size.  That's my DH and girls (duh) in the picture from Dec. 09.  I'm about 5'2" tall.
> You are tiny!!!!  Height leads to issues with weight that for a 5'7 person might be bordering anorexic ya know?  I am 5'5 and my goal is 140.  I think I can wear that well and have gotten past my ideal of 112 which is not realistic and what I graduated HS weighing.





stayhomemom77 said:


> I forgot to put up my sexy soap opera name.....
> wait for it......SUPERIOR MAX!!


I love you already!!


gellybean said:


> Saw the pics and loved them!!
> Oh - glad you could see them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> March 07 - My heaviest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> January 09 - My lowest in years, about 15 lbs less than I am now, but about 50 lbs lighter than my heaviest. I lost the weight from being pregnant and nursing. Not dieting and retraining my habits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> January 10 - Wake up call that I'd gained nearly all of the weight I lost, back. DH is across from me, DS7 beside me and DS2 at the head of the table with cupcake all over his face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2010 - Easter after dropping 15 lbs from Disney(the pic above) weight



Thanks for all the photos!!  I totally am having Dan take some pics of me in a sports bra and shorts...When I get under 230 (30 pounds from now) - I will post them...promise.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

hey friends 

ok I'm an idiot. HTH do you put a picture in? I try to right click and copy and paste. Not workin.

I know it probably says somewhere on these boards! ACK!
I will investigate...



1 egg low/carb tortilla
low fat cheese stick
5 point ravioli ww lunch
2 dark choc hershey's kisses
micro popcorn bag!
1 ground beef/coleslaw shreds/cheese/greek yogurt low carb tortilla
1/2 cup corn
3 tortilla chips to try the greek yogurt w/ seasonings

May 26 done


----------



## njcarita

not too many pictures of me..... don't like many pictures I take... here are 2 from earlier this year ...


----------



## Dizneydawn

hanutedmansionmomma said:


> hey friends
> 
> ok I'm an idiot. HTH do you put a picture in? I try to right click and copy and paste. Not workin.
> Where is the pic located at?  Like on Photobucket or what?
> 
> You copy and paste it into the photo link usually if it is not set up already in a IMG format.
> 
> The picture icon at the top of the reply area - down the row from where you pick out your color to type in - is a box that has a mountain and sun in it.  Click on that - when it comes up - erase what is in the box (usually a duplicate of "http" and then paste your copied link in their and voila - it should post when you hit submit - the key is to have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the end - in brackets which that link should do if using the mountain icon box.
> 
> Holy carp that was long winded.
> 
> Let me know if it does not work.





njcarita said:


> not too many pictures of me..... don't like many pictures I take... here are 2 from earlier this year ...



You live in New Jersey right?

That dark hair and olive complexion just makes me think of New Jersey.

I look like I should be in Uff Da land.   Or Oompa Loompa Land.  Your call.


----------



## stayhomemom77

Dawn,

Regarding what to say to Carsyn.  First I'd suggest asking her straight out what she'd like you to say/do.  And then, be VERY careful.  It's such a sensitive topic...of course, you know that.  

Celebrate her successes and NEVER criticize.  If she's wrist deep in a tub of ice cream and you stumble into the kitchen, just ask her if she wants you to act as her conscience or leave her alone and then abide by her decision.

My mom did the following things: (Oh yes she DID!!)

1.  I live an hour's drive away from everyone else in my family.  After not having seen them for several weeks and being down 25 pounds since I had last seen then, I was expecting quite a reaction regarding being down a noticeable size and a half.

I was bursting with pride, but that quickly turned to disappointment when I actually had to ANNOUNCE that I had lost 25 pounds and I said "HELLO!!  Can I get some props on my amazing success??"

My mom said, "hello!!  I'm down four pounds and you didn't say anything to me."

Ummmm....not true.  I had congratulated her on her success earlier in the evening when she had made her announcement.  I pointed that out and she said:

"Well, I didn't hear you."  

And that was it!  I never did get the "great job, Julie!  You go girl!" moment that I had been looking for.  And when I told her how much she had hurt me, SHE started crying that I was being so mean.  Apparently saying, "you really hurt my feelings", hurts HER feelings.  (I was NOT being mean and I have two sisters who fully support me on this one.)  I stopped telling her about my successes after that.  I don't talk to her about ANY of this if I can help it.

2.  Whenever I decide to splurge or indulge or heck just have a treat of any kind (even when it is well within my points) she tells me how unhealthy it is and questions my every decision.  _What?  So I can never have a treat again?_

3.  I hate romaine lettuce so I usually eat head lettuce.  She tells me that eating head lettuce is useless because it's nutrient free.  _So, I should never eat salad?_

4.  If I don't eat all of my points, she criticizes me.   I figure if I'm full I should stop eating, whether I've consumed every last calorie allotted to me or not.  Apparently this goes against the science of weight watchers. _She has never actually been on any program but she's an expert on all of them!!_

5.  If I use up my remaining points on a five point treat, she criticizes me. Gotta use up those points, right? _Seriously, I just can't win with this one!!_

6.  If I decide to eat at McDonald's once in a blue moon, she criticizes me.  _McDonald's is SO unhealthy!_

I could go on but I think you get the point.  No matter what decision I make, it's the wrong one.  And she isn't like this about ANYTHING but dieting.  And her comments get stuck in my head, so even when she's not here...I hear her judging me for my decisions.

Can I just say....

If I want to have dessert EVERY DARN day and I have the points for it, then I CAN!!  (I don't of course, but I COULD do it on weight watchers and still lose weight, that's my point.)

Know what she'd say??

It's just empty calories.

Sorry...that sort of turned into a rant.  

So as far as how to deal with Carsyn...just, be positive with her.  That's all I can say.  

Hope this helps!!


----------



## gellybean

Somehow I double posted. SORRY!


----------



## Dizneydawn

stayhomemom77 said:


> Dawn,
> 
> Regarding what to say to Carsyn.  First I'd suggest asking her straight out what she'd like you to say/do.  And then, be VERY careful.  It's such a sensitive topic...of course, you know that.  ....



I appreciate that advice.  I have offered everything and nothing and told her it needs to be her program and her time and her choice.

What I also said is that she needs to let me know if she is just venting or actually wants some input when she complains.  As her Mom I am used to helping solve a problem.

Like I told her - calories in and calories burn is all this is about.  Figuring out what works for you is the key and what your motivation is and why you don't do what you  know you need to is what stops all of us at times.

That is something I can't fix.  That is all her.

She LOOOOVes working out though and I look forward to this summer being at the Y together and maybe it will be a good time to have her start tracking her food online - she has a sparkpeople account and then stick with it in the busier school times.

I asked her if she wanted a trainer for the summer to work with her and she has said yes.  The focus would be exercise and nutrition through the Y and like I said - that girl loves working out.  A positive place to learn how your body works, what it needs.  Not one based on just the scale.

I think that will help a ton because it is not me telling her advice (even when she asks and then we argue because it is not what she wanted to hear) or contradicting her false info she has from friends - it will be a neutral territory and sometimes there are things easier dealt with the help of a 3rd party. 

That puts us in the spot of cheerleader only for each other. 

I just want if at all possible for her to figure out her coping skills with food - before college hits and the buffet of sin is there with nobody to guide her or no plan in place because the downward spiral at that point will be even harder to get out of with the skinny college girls who can eat anything around her 24/7 which is a huge issue for her now, and they only are with her weekends.

Learning everybody has a different metabolism is not fun or fair but it is reality and it sucks for her like it does for us as adults.  You just can't say though it is not fair and expect the problem to go away.  The sand your head is in is only so deep so to speak.

Learning to be the best you can be for yourself, nobody else and the importance of staying healthy because it is so hard to get it when you go too far over that line, is what I wish my Mom would have helped me with and the gift I hope to give her.

I was always around 110-112 in HS.  Food was not talked about.  Weight was not addressed because it was not an issue - but my food choices were not good then either.  I wish I would have been educated about food then, instead of dealing with it once the problem surfaced in my weight.


----------



## gellybean

GaRain said:


> Well, my mom encouraged me to join the gym - she needed a place to work out that had a pool she could get into and the LA Fitness has the steps going in, not a ladder.
> So, I go after work and it makes the commute home later better.
> I have been going pretty regularly - I have to, I am not good at the tracking the food and eating right.  But if I can encourage anyone else to push themselves that is GREAT!
> Now, if I could just lift my arms without the pain, that would be good...



Great idea going to the gym instead of sitting in a car for a longer commute during rush hour!! 



Octoberbeauty said:


> You guys have been chatty since yesterday morning!  I had a rough day yesterday emotionally and with the little one. He was into Everything!!! And then he wouldn't sleep last night so I didn't even get to relax after a hard day. Hoping for a better day today. I was good with my points yesterday and the scales were good to me this morning.
> 
> Dawn, I'm so sorry about your cat. I lost my cat of 13 yrs in the same fire that took my girl. I still miss her.
> 
> Zoegirl, I'm sorry about your dad.
> 
> Welcome to all 3 of the new people.  I'm not the newest person anymore. Yay!
> 
> Wishing everyone lots of willpower today!



How old exactly is your little guy?? My 2 yr old turned 2 in January. OMGosh! I never remember my oldest DS being into the things that my youngest is in too!  I feel ya! And with everything that you're going through... extra  for you!

Glad that the scale was good to you!! 



Scrappy_Tink said:


> No proteins, but how about cucumbers with ranch dressing?
> 
> 2_Eagle_Mom - Good luck at the Ice Cream Social, I'll be rooting for you!
> 
> Well, another day...I'm still fighting my Pepsi addiction   Stopped at 7-11 this morning on the way to work and convinced myself a small Pepsi wouldn't hurt me, as long as I counted the calories.  But devine intervention stepped in  and they were out of Pepsi!!!!  Sooooooo, got Diet Mountain Dew instead.    It's the small battles....I won, even though I was ready to raise the white flag!



I like bananas and peanut butter.... a little carbs but the pb is protein! I ate it all the time when I was gestationally diabetic and actually had it today for a snack. Celery and pb would work too cept I don't like celery. 

WOO hoo for divine intervention and winning a small battle!! Gotta love that. I picked up some regular soda yesterday, it was free with the purchase of something I was already buying. Doncha hate that? I mean it was FREE! So the budget concious part of me couldn't leave it on the shelf. But I'm doing pretty good with moderation. 



Dizneydawn said:


> *What would you all think about posting pics of ourselves here?  I know some have - but putting faces with names might get this group a bit closer and make us feel more real not just "internet screen names."
> 
> Let me know!*



Love the idea and did it! If you post one on the front page, would you please post the last one from Easter? Thanks!!

Soooo sorry about your cat honey. Sounds like a horrible morning. I can just imagine what it was like, especially with your grown son in tears. 

Our chihuahua puppy that we'd only had 5 weeks was outside taking a potty break at my parent's house at Christmas. I thought my brother's German Short Haired Pointed was in his kennel but he wasn't. Well.... by the time I heard her yelping and got outside, he already had her in his mouth and was shaking her. She was a tiny thing, 3 lbs, and there was damage internally. It took a while for us to figure it out, there were no outward signs of damage but her breathing never settled. We were in the middle of no where on Christmas Eve so by the time we found a vet that was open on the holiday and drove the 45 miles to get there, the vet said she could hear fluid on her lungs and that she needed surgery and that they couldn't do it there, we'd have to go on into Austin, another 45 mins. The likelihood of her surviving until we got to Austin was slim and if she did, there would most likely be oxygen deprivation. IF we made it through those two hurdles, the likelihood of her surviving the surgery and being 'normal' afterwards was even slimmer. So we just decided to put her out of her misery.

Making that decision, feeling so guilty for letting her out to potty on her own, not checking to see if the dog was out (not that we had any expectation that he was violent, he'd been around tons of other dogs and honestly I think he was just trying to play) then coming back to my parents house without her and telling my son on Christmas eve that his puppy was in heaven ...yeah... it was hard. 



stayhomemom77 said:


> I'm sorry.  I went back and re read the starting post and realized I forgot to do the following.  Do I get an "F" for takes direction well??
> 
> Okay here we go:
> 
> First Name and Screen name:
> Julie and stayhomemom77
> 
> What your Goal Is for Fitness:
> To be able to bend over and reach something without groaning...to begin with at least
> 
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:
> chips, chocolate and ice cream...
> Veggies in moderation are NO PROBLEM AT ALL!!
> 
> Favorite Good Food for You:
> baby carrots
> 
> Favorite Form of Exercise:
> Walking but it'll be dancing once I've managed to paddle a little closer to skinny island.
> 
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:
> Stay there and be as smokin' hot as I was (or thought I was) when I first met my hubby
> 
> Family:
> DH (35), DD (6), DS (5)
> 
> Okay, done!!  Now I'm really in, right??



Now she catches on! 

 again!! Your goal and mine are the same!! 



CrabbyYetLovable said:


> So, this may be a bit of an odd post.  Does anyone have a big problem with clothes when they start to lose weight??  This is the first time I have *ever *lost any significant amount of weight in my entire life.  I'm down 11 pounds so far.  And its not even the pounds, its more the inches.  Right now, my jeans are almost falling off.  I can basically get them completely off without unbuttoning them, while keeping my belt on!  And I'm starting to walk more on the hems at the bottom.  I know I lost inches in my waist, gut (lol), hips, theighs and calves, but I didn't think it would be this drastic! I know its great, and I'm estactic to be getting healthier, but I feel like I'm starting to drown in my clothes!  Its almost uncomfortable, since I'm hiking up my pants all day.
> 
> Anyone else ever feel this way?  Any tips to get through until I can lose a bit more?  I really don't want to buy a lot of new clothes until I lose at least another size or two.  Will have to look through some old clothes and see if I have anything in smaller sizes.  I might have even gotten rid of them... I was basically resigned to stay the size I was.
> 
> Also, personal victory for me. Its my TOM (tmi), and I totally avoided grabbing any crazy chocolate things in the past few days.   Thank goodness for SF Jello pudding!  I am going to try to start tracking my food tomorrow on here.  I've been doing it in a written journal, but seeing everyone taking part has inspired me!   Thanks for listening!



Oldnavy .com has great sales on plus size stuff sometimes. I've bought some stop gap stuff from there. I'm lucky that I have some sizes to get back into for a while. 

Goodwill is always a good option to get between sizes! 




Duchie said:


> Here's the thing:  I've lost 39 pounds since February.  And I'm down 1 size.  Yep, 1 size.  I guess when I put on weight, I put it on all over.  So when I start losing, it comes from my neck, my tummy, my arms, my fingers.... probably even my toes.  I guess it doesn't always translate into different sized clothes.



That's nuts!!! Makes me wonder how many lbs I'm gonna have to lose to get into the next size down.




stayhomemom77 said:


> I want to feel sexy again.  Can I say that here?  When I was young I thought I was all that AND a bag of chips.  But then I opened the chips, started eating the chips...
> 
> I haven't felt sexy in YEARS! like high school years! I can totally relate!
> 
> Well, it went a bad way after that.  I lost that girl...and I want to find her again.  I'd like my ego to be bigger than my behind (like it used to be!!) so I can strut it once again.
> 
> Is this shallow?  ABSOLUTELY!!  And I am completely unrepentant about that.
> 
> My first weight loss goal is to get below 240.  I haven't been less than that in 2010.  I've decided that my goal weight is 155 (although I reserve the right to adjust that as I get closer to it) and once I make it...we are going to Disney!!  My GOAL WEIGHT reward is going to be a family trip to my happy place.
> 
> Can't wait!!



Love it!! Sounds like a great goal!! 




stayhomemom77 said:


> Dawn,
> 
> Regarding what to say to Carsyn.  First I'd suggest asking her straight out what she'd like you to say/do.  And then, be VERY careful.  It's such a sensitive topic...of course, you know that.
> 
> Celebrate her successes and NEVER criticize.  If she's wrist deep in a tub of ice cream and you stumble into the kitchen, just ask her if she wants you to act as her conscience or leave her alone and then abide by her decision.
> 
> My mom did the following things: (Oh yes she DID!!)
> 
> 1.  I live an hour's drive away from everyone else in my family.  After not having seen them for several weeks and being down 25 pounds since I had last seen then, I was expecting quite a reaction regarding being down a noticeable size and a half.
> 
> I was bursting with pride, but that quickly turned to disappointment when I actually had to ANNOUNCE that I had lost 25 pounds and I said "HELLO!!  Can I get some props on my amazing success??"
> 
> My mom said, "hello!!  I'm down four pounds and you didn't say anything to me."
> 
> Ummmm....not true.  I had congratulated her on her success earlier in the evening when she had made her announcement.  I pointed that out and she said:
> 
> "Well, I didn't hear you."
> 
> And that was it!  I never did get the "great job, Julie!  You go girl!" moment that I had been looking for.  And when I told her how much she had hurt me, SHE started crying that I was being so mean.  Apparently saying, "you really hurt my feelings", hurts HER feelings.  (I was NOT being mean and I have two sisters who fully support me on this one.)  I stopped telling her about my successes after that.  I don't talk to her about ANY of this if I can help it.
> 
> 2.  Whenever I decide to splurge or indulge or heck just have a treat of any kind (even when it is well within my points) she tells me how unhealthy it is and questions my every decision.  _What?  So I can never have a treat again?_
> 
> 3.  I hate romaine lettuce so I usually eat head lettuce.  She tells me that eating head lettuce is useless because it's nutrient free.  _So, I should never eat salad?_
> 
> 4.  If I don't eat all of my points, she criticizes me.   I figure if I'm full I should stop eating, whether I've consumed every last calorie allotted to me or not.  Apparently this goes against the science of weight watchers. _She has never actually been on any program but she's an expert on all of them!!_
> 
> 5.  If I use up my remaining points on a five point treat, she criticizes me. Gotta use up those points, right? _Seriously, I just can't win with this one!!_
> 
> 6.  If I decide to eat at McDonald's once in a blue moon, she criticizes me.  _McDonald's is SO unhealthy!_
> 
> I could go on but I think you get the point.  No matter what decision I make, it's the wrong one.  And she isn't like this about ANYTHING but dieting.  And her comments get stuck in my head, so even when she's not here...I hear her judging me for my decisions.
> 
> Can I just say....
> 
> If I want to have dessert EVERY DARN day and I have the points for it, then I CAN!!  (I don't of course, but I COULD do it on weight watchers and still lose weight, that's my point.)
> 
> Know what she'd say??
> 
> It's just empty calories.
> 
> Sorry...that sort of turned into a rant.
> 
> So as far as how to deal with Carsyn...just, be positive with her.  That's all I can say.
> 
> Hope this helps!!



WOW!

I can't imagine. 

On the same story line as family and weight issues... here's my story, or at least part of it.

I don't remember if I told y'all this, so if this is a repeat, ignore me. 

My mom told me over Mother's Day that she knew I was starting to gain weight in jr. high and she purposely didn't try to help steer me in the right direction diet wise or stop me from overeating etc, because she figured if I was overweight I wouldn't get in "trouble" with the boys. She said she saw me going in the same direction that my middle sister went as far as boys and rebelling went  and she felt that she could avoid those issues if I was heavier and therefore not attractive. 

The irony of it is I found a guy that liked me anyway and I did the same thing my sister did - dating young, etc!  I can laugh about it now... but yea it bugs me a little to know she 'let' me gain weight. Ultimately it was my choices and my mouth I was stuffing, but it would have been nice for her to cook healthier and try to gently led me in the direction of healthier eating.

My father actually asked my husband one time how he could be attracted to me, physically. Literally came out and asked him. He's intoduced my other skinnier sister to his friends before and not introduced me at all, much less as his daughter.

My sister told me once when I was around 13 that if any boy showed interest in me that I needed to know he wasn't really interested. That boys just said they liked chubby girls to get in their undies.

So yeah... family dynamics and weight loss are tricky subjects, for sure. 

Dawn, you're gonna be fine. It sounds like you have a great relationship with Carsyn. The fact that you are even aware enough of the delicate nature of the situation shows that you are 5 steps ahead of the game. 


I'm about to make dinner. Yes I said I'm about to make dinner. I'm cooking tonight. For all of us, Mr. I included.  Wish me luck! Will be back to track in a bit!

 everyone!


----------



## njcarita

Dizneydawn said:


> You live in New Jersey right?
> 
> That dark hair and olive complexion just makes me think of New Jersey.



I'm not a Joisey native....... but I play one now.....
and I wisH i could say that i had an Olive complexion..... but its just the exposure / lighting on  these picture.... I'm actually more aptly described as pasty white...


Just sending  a big  out to everyone...... and does anyone have any ideas how they are going to handle the non stop barbeques this weekend......I'm starting to freak.... just started to get my eating undercontrol after my horrible week..... any suggestions........


----------



## pwmitch237

I'd like to join! (I'm nice, I promise) I'm new around here (W.I.S.H.) that is, and I'm already half-way to my goal...guess I could start a new goal here.

First Name and Screen name: Patrick - pwmitch237
What your Goal Is for Fitness: to be able to run a 5K.
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: bread...(especially @ Outback)
Favorite Good Food for You: Any type of vegetable.
Favorite Form of Exercise: Biking/Running
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Shatter through my goal of 180 lbs (upper edge of normal BMI). Once I'm at a width (not weight, width) I'd like, stay there.
Family: My mom, dad, and myself (I'm a teenager...trying to tackle this early on in life.)

Glad to be joining, if you'll take me. I'm hitting that part, where I need the motivation, on the plus side, just bought "The Biggest Loser Scale by Taylor, with CalMax" which tells you how many calories you can eat to maintain that weight, any less, and you lose.

I'd like to end with a quote: "What have you done today to make you feel PROUD?" - The Biggest Loser theme song.


----------



## Octoberbeauty

Here are some recent pics of me. Just got my hair cut about 2 weeks ago, and the bottom one was taken Sunday at the Royals game. 











Love seeing everyone else's pics and putting a face with the names.   

Welcome to the even newer new people! Congrats on making the decision to join in and working to get healthy.  

Gellybean, my little guy will be 2 next month and he is a handful! Such a curious child. The twins together didn't give me as much trouble as this one. lol I had to  remove the drawer out of the kitchen to keep him out of it!! He's always into something and he hates being confined, but he is just the sweetest little boy.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Now I remember another thing I wanted to comment on earlier - I love the sentiment about stars!! 

stayhomemom77 (sorry I don't remember everyone's names) and gellybean:  I'm so sorry that your family has not been supportive of you.  It's really hard enough to have to deal with weight problems but to have no support or someone actually sabotage you is just so sad and wrong.  We are here to support you though!!! 
Gelly - so sad about your puppy too.  What a rough Christmas that must have been!

Well, I didn't eat a salad today like I planned.  We ordered pizza instead.  I tried not to eat too much. I think I had 4 squares plus a corner piece of pepperoni.  I love this pizza, it's greasy and cheesy.  Couldn't be worse for me!  No snacking tonight for sure.  

We don't have big plans for picnics or barbecues this weekend, so I think for me it will be normal eating (my weekends are so hard anyway).  I like the idea of eating watermelon!  I love melon and fruit, so I plan on stocking up.  Maybe if you're going to a BBQ you could bring fruit or veggie trays so you know you have some healthy choices rather than a gooey potato salad or chips.

There was a question about a protein/carb snack.  I like to do something like peanut butter on wheat crackers or celery.  I also found some cheese wedges from WeightWatchers that are jalapeno flavored and cheaper than laughing cow.  I put that on celery too. 
PB and bananas sounds good to me.  Might have to try that soon.  Need to get more bananas tomorrow.

Ok American Idol is over, the Twins are done (lost ), and I did not win a podcast cruise, so I guess I could go do some situps and go to bed.  Big field trip with my third grader tomorrow!


----------



## Octoberbeauty

Is my first picture still turning out HUGE for everyone? I resized it, but I'm still seeing it big.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

pwmitch237 said:


> I'd like to join! (I'm nice, I promise) I'm new around here (W.I.S.H.) that is, and I'm already half-way to my goal...guess I could start a new goal here.
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Patrick - pwmitch237
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: to be able to run a 5K.
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: bread...(especially @ Outback)
> Favorite Good Food for You: Any type of vegetable.
> Favorite Form of Exercise: Biking/Running
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Shatter through my goal of 180 lbs (upper edge of normal BMI). Once I'm at a width (not weight, width) I'd like, stay there.
> Family: My mom, dad, and myself (I'm a teenager...trying to tackle this early on in life.)
> 
> Glad to be joining, if you'll take me. I'm hitting that part, where I need the motivation, on the plus side, just bought "The Biggest Loser Scale by Taylor, with CalMax" which tells you how many calories you can eat to maintain that weight, any less, and you lose.
> 
> I'd like to end with a quote: "What have you done today to make you feel PROUD?" - The Biggest Loser theme song.


 
 Patrick!!  I like that quote - today I played basketball with DD9 and helped some veterans take care of outstanding traffic tickets. 



Octoberbeauty said:


> Is my first picture still turning out HUGE for everyone? I resized it, but I'm still seeing it big.


 
The first picture is showing up smaller than the second one.  Might I add that you are very pretty!  Too bad you have to root for KC! JK - I'm a Twins fan!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Jeeze Louise, this thread is active...I blinked and then there were three more pages.  Reading it though, I thought "Oh, I have to reply to this, oh, I have to reply to this...three pages later I just don't know where to start!!

For those of you that have family issues regarding weight loss   Why is it that people that should support you the most hurt you the worse?  Why are our Moms our worse critics? I'm blessed with an understanding family, but I yo-yo so much that any of my weight loss has kind of lost it's "Rah rah, good for you!" factor.   It's wonderful being here, where everybody has been through this (perhaps like me, over & over!) but WE know this time is going to be different!!  Maybe some of us take stages to get where we want...I'm 25 pounds lighter that I was 4 years ago, but I'm 7 pounds heavier than I was last year.  If I can lose another 25 pounds this year, then I will be 50 pounds lighter than 4 years ago (okay, my maths off, but I've been working with stats all day and I can't think any more)!  Anyway you get the picture!

Regarding loose clothing...you'd be amazed at some of the clothing at thrift stores.  I've bought a lot of my boys clothing there, and one of my favorite sweaters that I get a lot of compliments about came from a Goodwill store for $4!!  You wouldn't believe how many brand new clothes I've given to GW because they were too big or too little...some even still had the tags on them!  It's embarrasing to admit, but I'm guilty of buying things too small, thinking I will fit into them eventually and they are just so darn cute!  

Oh, and since we are talking about some of our issues...I think I have the opposite problems some anorexic.  I look in the mirror and I see a THINNER person....I don't see the "real" me, unless I look at a picture.  I HATE PICTURES!!!!  But that being said, in the spirit of this board, here I am...






The photo was taken last month with my 6'2" baby Jacob (he's 16).  He won Colorado State competition at SkillsUSA for computer programing.  Yay Jake!!

Anyway, about Lost...YIKES!!!  I get confused just with everyone's interpretation!!  Hence the Show title LOST...   I watched every episode until this year, it just made my brain hurt.  

Now about today....did pretty good!!  fortunately I haven't had any caffine withdrawls from lack of Pepsi, but that's probably because I've had some tea.  Oh BTW...if anyone is interested, and you have it in your area, Red Diamond makes the most awesome sugar-free sweet tea you can ever have.  I swear it tastes like they just poured the sugar in (they use Splenda).

Oh, and regarding sugar alcohols...OMG, I could tell you some STORIES of eating too many pieces of chocolate with sugar alcohol, and the tornado that was in my stomach afterwards!!!  Please be careful, only a few pieces at a time!!  They really need to put the "Natural Laxitive" on the wrapper with larger print!! 

Okay, I need to go before I really start blabbing!!

Thank you all for your support today, it's so nice getting to know you better!!

Kel


----------



## stayhomemom77

Oh Gelly!!  Your story just made me want to cry!!  Your family is terrifying!!  I think I'd have trouble keeping my fork out of my dad's eyeball at all family gatherings if he asked my hubby that question.  (Eyeball, crotch....whatever!!) 

My mom drives me crazy but she does it out of love.  She thinks she's advising and helping.  My dad never says a word.  He got the lap band a year ago Christmas and has lost like 130 pounds or so since then.  He weighs less than me now (yikes!!) but he has never said anything negative to me or about me...EVER!!

 for gelly for all she has suffered.  Thank heavens we have one another here on the WISH boards.

What's your relationship like with your sister now?  That was such a catty thing to say to you, poor hurtin' teenage Gelly!  Tell me you at least put Nair in her shampoo bottle or something for that one!!

When I was 13, I could pass for 18 and I attracted a lot of unwanted attention.  A LOT of unwanted attention.  I'm married and mature enough to handle it now though, so I say BRING IT ON PERVERTS!!   Ooooh, I think I've just found my new slogan.

Okay everyone, I have an announcement!!  I've decide that part of our journey should include some form of martial arts...it'll be a work out during the weight loss process and then our form of protection from every sleaze bucket lurking on Skinny Island for once we get there.

"Hiyay!!  Take that, you low-life."  <Insert bone crunching sound here> 


Can I get a what what for crunching sleaze bucket bones??  (And let's pretend that we wouldn't be thrilled to think that we'll be sexy enough to attract the sleaze buckets in the first place.)


----------



## pwmitch237

Mndisneygirl said:


> Patrick!!  I like that quote



Thanks! 

So, I'm kind of "floating in the ocean" looking for the path that all of you are on... anybody want to fill me in on what's going on. I've searched the last 5 pages, and can't find anything.....


----------



## Octoberbeauty

Mndisneygirl said:


> The first picture is showing up smaller than the second one.  Might I add that you are very pretty!  Too bad you have to root for KC! JK - I'm a Twins fan!



Thank you so much! That is so nice of you to say. I logged out and back in and it's working now. 

We love the Royals. They're not that great, but we love to go to games.  

Hugs to everyone having issues with unsupportive families. As soon as I told my mil I was doing WW, she started trying to sabotage me. Same day I told her she went and bought pie and ice cream and then got mad when I wouldn't eat it.


----------



## pipersmom

First of all..thank you ALL for the great suggestions ie..protein/fat/calorie snacks! I'd never even thought of some of them, which I'll admit made me feel a lil bit like a dope! :lol:

gellybean and stayathomemom (I think I'm going to have to print out a cheat sheet for the names!)- I'm sorry about what you guys have had to go through support-wise. With my mom it's always been a passive-aggressive thing..either "that look" or something to the tune of "didn't you just eat such and such?" or the ever popular "I don't know how you can be hungry" I honestly just got to the point where I tuned it out.

Welcome, Patrick! 

I'm really enjoying seeing everyone's beautiful pictures! I'll add mine at the end of my post. :

My holiday plan...We'll prob grill out at my Mom's for the holiday, and I'll just take my own diet friendly hot dog/sausage/steak with me. I'll also eat around it that day..will lay low on the carbs, cause she makes potato salad to DIE for! Do the best I can, and then let it go. Life is too short to stress over an off-diet day, just get back on the wagon the next day. DD has Cystic Fibrosis, and one thing it's taught me is not to sweat the small stuff.

So good day here, I got back on the wii fit after way too long off it..did a total of 40 minutes, the Around the Island run, advanced step, and free step. My body felt like a Morton factory afterwards, but it was worth it! (That's my story and I'm sticking to it!) Food-wise..for the first time that I can remember..literally..I ate no bread today! Not a slice, a roll, a bun, a croissant, a biscuit, a scone..ohhh..shouldn't have mentioned scones..almost drooling here! I did though, eat a cookie..just one. So here was my epiphany today...how the h*ll many calories a day was I eating before???  That's a rhetorical question..I don't want to know. I would say I had to have been taking in 3,000 + calories a day though, which is just scary. Never mind the fat grams. I'm one of those girls who would go through Mickey D's and get the double quarter pounder with cheese meal..eat all the burger, the fries, etc. It seriously almost made me lose my lunch when I was browsing fast food calorie counts and saw where it weighed in. As the saying goes..ignorance is bliss. Okay, so tracking for the day:

Breakfast.. Rice krispies with raspberries & skim..coffee.

Lunch.. 2 oz roasted chicken breast..cuke & tomato salad..1 tbs ranch..water.

Dinner.. Healthy Selections garden veggie soup, white albacore tuna melt with tomatos & a slice of cheese (in the broiler..yumm)...coffee

Snacks... Chocolate chip cookie (Tollhouse ultimate), grapes, 100 calorie pack of Chips Deluxe, cran-grape water.

And last but not least...here I am in all my "big fat family butt" glory! I'm on the right, Piper in the middle, my Mom on the left, this was taken in March during Piper's Wish Trip!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

stayhomemom77 said:


> Can I get a what what for crunching sleaze bucket bones??  (And let's pretend that we wouldn't be thrilled to think that we'll be sexy enough to attract the sleaze buckets in the first place.)




*
WHAT WHAT!!!!*


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

pwmitch237 said:


> I'd like to join! (I'm nice, I promise) I'm new around here (W.I.S.H.) that is, and I'm already half-way to my goal...guess I could start a new goal here.


 Welcome!! It's great that you are working on this now while you are young.  



stayhomemom77 said:


> Celebrate her successes and NEVER criticize.  If she's wrist deep in a tub of ice cream and you stumble into the kitchen, just ask her if she wants you to act as her conscience or leave her alone and then abide by her decision.
> 
> My mom did the following things: (Oh yes she DID!!)
> 
> I could go on but I think you get the point.  No matter what decision I make, it's the wrong one.  And she isn't like this about ANYTHING but dieting.  And her comments get stuck in my head, so even when she's not here...I hear her judging me for my decisions.
> 
> Can I just say....
> 
> If I want to have dessert EVERY DARN day and I have the points for it, then I CAN!!  (I don't of course, but I COULD do it on weight watchers and still lose weight, that's my point.)
> 
> Know what she'd say??
> 
> It's just empty calories.
> 
> Sorry...that sort of turned into a rant.


You rant away...I'm so sorry your family isn't more supportive. It seems you tried a variety of ways to get them to be supportive, they just aren't wired that way. I know as a Mom I try and watch how I'm reacting to some issues (not pushing and be supportive) but its something that I have to constantly think about. My mom is more underhanded in her sabatoge. She'll tell me how good I look and then she will bake "the boys" a HUGE plate of brownies - and then I have to look at them sitting on the counter. 



Dizneydawn said:


> I appreciate that advice.  I have offered everything and nothing and told her it needs to be her program and her time and her choice.


I think giving her all the options and being supportive is a great suggestion. If she loves to work out half of her battle is won.  I think getting a trainer to work with her is a great idea.



gellybean said:


> Our chihuahua puppy that we'd only had 5 weeks was outside taking a potty break at my parent's house at Christmas. I thought my brother's German Short Haired Pointed was in his kennel but he wasn't. Well.... by the time I heard her yelping and got outside, he already had her in his mouth and was shaking her. She was a tiny thing, 3 lbs, and there was damage internally. It took a while for us to figure it out, there were no outward signs of damage but her breathing never settled. We were in the middle of no where on Christmas Eve so by the time we found a vet that was open on the holiday and drove the 45 miles to get there, the vet said she could hear fluid on her lungs and that she needed surgery and that they couldn't do it there, we'd have to go on into Austin, another 45 mins. The likelihood of her surviving until we got to Austin was slim and if she did, there would most likely be oxygen deprivation. IF we made it through those two hurdles, the likelihood of her surviving the surgery and being 'normal' afterwards was even slimmer. So we just decided to put her out of her misery.
> 
> Making that decision, feeling so guilty for letting her out to potty on her own, not checking to see if the dog was out (not that we had any expectation that he was violent, he'd been around tons of other dogs and honestly I think he was just trying to play) then coming back to my parents house without her and telling my son on Christmas eve that his puppy was in heaven ...yeah... it was hard.
> 
> My mom told me over Mother's Day that she knew I was starting to gain weight in jr. high and she purposely didn't try to help steer me in the right direction diet wise or stop me from overeating etc, because she figured if I was overweight I wouldn't get in "trouble" with the boys. She said she saw me going in the same direction that my middle sister went as far as boys and rebelling went  and she felt that she could avoid those issues if I was heavier and therefore not attractive.
> 
> The irony of it is I found a guy that liked me anyway and I did the same thing my sister did - dating young, etc!  I can laugh about it now... but yea it bugs me a little to know she 'let' me gain weight. Ultimately it was my choices and my mouth I was stuffing, but it would have been nice for her to cook healthier and try to gently led me in the direction of healthier eating.
> 
> My father actually asked my husband one time how he could be attracted to me, physically. Literally came out and asked him. He's intoduced my other skinnier sister to his friends before and not introduced me at all, much less as his daughter.
> 
> My sister told me once when I was around 13 that if any boy showed interest in me that I needed to know he wasn't really interested. That boys just said they liked chubby girls to get in their undies.
> 
> So yeah... family dynamics and weight loss are tricky subjects, for sure.
> 
> Dawn, you're gonna be fine. It sounds like you have a great relationship with Carsyn. The fact that you are even aware enough of the delicate nature of the situation shows that you are 5 steps ahead of the game.
> 
> 
> I'm about to make dinner. Yes I said I'm about to make dinner. I'm cooking tonight. For all of us, Mr. I included.  Wish me luck! Will be back to track in a bit!
> 
> everyone!


I'm so sorry about your puppy as well.  How sad for your holiday. Also sorry your family isn't as supportive as well. At least we've all found each other to support and commiserate with.

Good luck on the dinner!  I'm sure you will do fine - let us know how it goes.




njcarita said:


> I'm not a Joisey native....... but I play one now.....
> and I wisH i could say that i had an Olive complexion..... but its just the exposure / lighting on  these picture.... I'm actually more aptly described as pasty white...
> 
> 
> Just sending  a big  out to everyone...... and does anyone have any ideas how they are going to handle the non stop barbeques this weekend......I'm starting to freak.... just started to get my eating undercontrol after my horrible week..... any suggestions........



Pasty white - ME TOO!  I ususally call it Nordic White (German and Finnish decendent).  I'm loving all the pictures. I'm going to add them to my grid so I can "get to know" everyone.

Ok, so the ice cream social was a big success.  I tracked it all and the total count was 670 calories!!! I had the fat free sorbet, but then added M&M's, gummi bears and then ate some good & plentys. We did go to the Y tonight and I upped the speed on the treadmill and was able to finish 2.09 miles in 35 minutes. Also, since I put away so much sugar I'm not really hungry. I may have some soup in a little bit just to get some veggies in, but maybe I'll just skip it and go watch the AI finale.

Right now I'm at 1238 calories (goal 1240 - 1670) Surprisingly still low on fat and protein but maxed out on carbs.

*May 26 DONE*


----------



## gellybean

pwmitch237 said:


> I'd like to join! (I'm nice, I promise) I'm new around here (W.I.S.H.) that is, and I'm already half-way to my goal...guess I could start a new goal here.
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Patrick - pwmitch237
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: to be able to run a 5K.
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: bread...(especially @ Outback)
> Favorite Good Food for You: Any type of vegetable.
> Favorite Form of Exercise: Biking/Running
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: Shatter through my goal of 180 lbs (upper edge of normal BMI). Once I'm at a width (not weight, width) I'd like, stay there.
> Family: My mom, dad, and myself (I'm a teenager...trying to tackle this early on in life.)
> 
> Glad to be joining, if you'll take me. I'm hitting that part, where I need the motivation, on the plus side, just bought "The Biggest Loser Scale by Taylor, with CalMax" which tells you how many calories you can eat to maintain that weight, any less, and you lose.
> 
> I'd like to end with a quote: "What have you done today to make you feel PROUD?" - The Biggest Loser theme song.



Love that song. I need to add it to my workout playlist. And now it's in my head. Gee thanks. 

So happy that you are tackling this when you are young. I tried to tackle it young but did it in the wrong way entirely and then just gave up for basically all of my 20s!

 aboard!

You're a brave soul for taking on all us women.  



Octoberbeauty said:


> Here are some recent pics of me. Just got my hair cut about 2 weeks ago, and the bottom one was taken Sunday at the Royals game.
> 
> Love seeing everyone else's pics and putting a face with the names.
> 
> Welcome to the even newer new people! Congrats on making the decision to join in and working to get healthy.
> 
> Gellybean, my little guy will be 2 next month and he is a handful! Such a curious child. The twins together didn't give me as much trouble as this one. lol I had to  remove the drawer out of the kitchen to keep him out of it!! He's always into something and he hates being confined, but he is just the sweetest little boy.



You are gorgeous!!! 

My little one is wow just into everything. I SWEAR my oldest was never like this. Maybe it's the baby of the family syndrome or maybe as I get old I forget. 

Mine is a sweetie too, most of the time,  but is into the mean stage now. UGH.



Mndisneygirl said:


> Gelly - so sad about your puppy too.  What a rough Christmas that must have been!
> 
> Thanks!  It was really hard. But I think I learned some important lessons from it and for whatever reason, it was meant to happen the way it did. Sometimes we may never understand why, but there's a reason for everything. I truly believe that.
> 
> We don't have big plans for picnics or barbecues this weekend, so I think for me it will be normal eating (my weekends are so hard anyway).  I like the idea of eating watermelon!  I love melon and fruit, so I plan on stocking up.  Maybe if you're going to a BBQ you could bring fruit or veggie trays so you know you have some healthy choices rather than a gooey potato salad or chips.
> 
> I wish I liked melon. One of the few fruits I don't like. We're planning on grilling out Sunday at my parents. Prolly burgers. I'll choose wisely for toppings.
> 
> 
> Ok American Idol is over, the Twins are done (lost), and I did not win a podcast cruise, so I guess I could go do some situps and go to bed.  Big field trip with my third grader tomorrow!



Were you happy with the American Idol winner?



Scrappy_Tink said:


> Jeeze Louise, this thread is active...I blinked and then there were three more pages.  Reading it though, I thought "Oh, I have to reply to this, oh, I have to reply to this...three pages later I just don't know where to start!!
> 
> 
> I know exactly what you're saying. I try to mark my little quote pluses as I read even if I end up deleting most of the post I at least have that reminder of wanting to comment on it.
> 
> The photo was taken last month with my 6'2" baby Jacob (he's 16).  He won Colorado State competition at SkillsUSA for computer programing.  Yay Jake!!
> 
> YAYAY Jake!!
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your support today, it's so nice getting to know you better!!
> 
> Kel



It's great getting to know you too!! Nice to put a face with a name!



stayhomemom77 said:


> Oh Gelly!!  Your story just made me want to cry!!  Your family is terrifying!!  I think I'd have trouble keeping my fork out of my dad's eyeball at all family gatherings if he asked my hubby that question.  (Eyeball, crotch....whatever!!)
> 
> I know. Really.. they aren't as bad as these isolated instances make them sound to be.  My parents are a lot older than I am and definitely a product of the way they were raised. My sister meant it to protect me, she just needs to work on her delivery. But no she and I aren't close now either. We had a huge falling out a few years ago over something totally unrelated (never go into business with family. Nuff said) and she told me she knew why I was so mad at her, it was because she was the skinny sister and I hated her for it.
> 
> 
> ARE You freakin kiddin me? It was so not because of that. But that's her perception of the kind of person I am and how 'fat' people have it in for all 'skinny' people. Kind of that don't hate me because I'm beautiful thing.
> 
> 
> So yeah.... there's that.
> 
> My mom is super supportive now and I don't think she did as much to sabotage me as she thinks she did. She was watching Ruby with me and I think it made her feel like she needed to confess something. I'm the one that went out and ate with my boyfriend after school and then would go home and eat dinner with my family too. So I can't blame her for everything. She thought she was protecting me too.
> As far as my dad, well. It's hard. He loves me in his own way. But he doesn't understand why I'm overweight (he's never had a weight problem) and he was raised by his mother that overweight people are the worst kind of lazy people and lazy is a sin.
> 
> The sad irony is he quit chewing tobacco within the last year after chewing for 60+ years and low and behold he's starting to gain weight and realize that it's not that simple. So I think he is slowly beginning to see that there's a whole lot more to it.
> 
> My mom drives me crazy but she does it out of love.  She thinks she's advising and helping.  My dad never says a word.  He got the lap band a year ago Christmas and has lost like 130 pounds or so since then.  He weighs less than me now (yikes!!) but he has never said anything negative to me or about me...EVER!!
> 
> I'm glad that you have a supportive dad and that you know what you're mom is saying is out of love!
> 
> for gelly for all she has suffered.  Thank heavens we have one another here on the WISH boards.
> 
> Awww.  Really though, I've dealt with most of my baggage regarding it and don't view it as suffering. Just a part of my life that has made me who I am, for better or worse. I played the victim way too much in my life. I'm done with that. I was just trying to share the damage that a family/friends can do... I'm sure we all have stories we can add in the same vein.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was 13, I could pass for 18 and I attracted a lot of unwanted attention.  A LOT of unwanted attention.  I'm married and mature enough to handle it now though, so I say BRING IT ON PERVERTS!!   Ooooh, I think I've just found my new slogan.
> 
> I had the same problem and was too stupid to realize that meant I was attractive. All these older guys hitting on me = you're hot. DUH. But I was too buried in my own low self esteem to realize it. Oh to go back and be hit on again.
> 
> Okay everyone, I have an announcement!!  I've decide that part of our journey should include some form of martial arts...it'll be a work out during the weight loss process and then our form of protection from every sleaze bucket lurking on Skinny Island for once we get there.
> 
> "Hiyay!!  Take that, you low-life."  <Insert bone crunching sound here>
> 
> 
> Can I get a what what for crunching sleaze bucket bones??  (And let's pretend that we wouldn't be thrilled to think that we'll be sexy enough to attract the sleaze buckets in the first place.)



WHAT WHAT! 



pwmitch237 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So, I'm kind of "floating in the ocean" looking for the path that all of you are on... anybody want to fill me in on what's going on. I've searched the last 5 pages, and can't find anything.....



I'll try to help. It's all pretty steam of conciousness but most of us post our weight on Mondays by saying + or - our differences from our last Monday's weigh in. We send a pm to Dawn with our actual weight then she plugs it into a spreadsheet to get everyone's total loss and our groups total loss. 

Some of us are working on tracking our foods on here (as well as WW or sparkpeople or whereever you track) We're working on 5 days out of 7 (minimal) to get a little tracking picture in our signature. Some of us do a food journal, some do point totals or cal totals or a combination of any or all of the above.

Neither are mandatory to be part of the thread. And you are welcome to do either/or or both.

Other than that, jump on it. Somedays the topics are pretty heavy, some days we laugh our butts off, but there's no rhyme or reason to our topics of convo.

HTH!



Octoberbeauty said:


> Thank you so much! That is so nice of you to say. I logged out and back in and it's working now.
> 
> We love the Royals. They're not that great, but we love to go to games.
> 
> Hugs to everyone having issues with unsupportive families. As soon as I told my mil I was doing WW, she started trying to sabotage me. Same day I told her she went and bought pie and ice cream and then got mad when I wouldn't eat it.



Don't ya hate saboteurs?? Hubby does that sometimes, even if he's not doing it conciously.



pipersmom said:


> First of all..thank you ALL for the great suggestions ie..protein/fat/calorie snacks! I'd never even thought of some of them, which I'll admit made me feel a lil bit like a dope! :lol:
> 
> gellybean and stayathomemom (I think I'm going to have to print out a cheat sheet for the names!)- I'm sorry about what you guys have had to go through support-wise. With my mom it's always been a passive-aggressive thing..either "that look" or something to the tune of "didn't you just eat such and such?" or the ever popular "I don't know how you can be hungry" I honestly just got to the point where I tuned it out.
> 
> Gotta love passive aggressive behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> My holiday plan...We'll prob grill out at my Mom's for the holiday, and I'll just take my own diet friendly hot dog/sausage/steak with me. I'll also eat around it that day..will lay low on the carbs, cause she makes potato salad to DIE for! Do the best I can, and then let it go. Life is too short to stress over an off-diet day, just get back on the wagon the next day. DD has Cystic Fibrosis, and one thing it's taught me is not to sweat the small stuff.
> 
> One of my best friends in high school had CF!  to you. I know how challenging it is. Way to see the silver lining of not sweating the small stuff!
> 
> I LOVE TATER SALAD!
> 
> So good day here, I got back on the wii fit after way too long off it..did a total of 40 minutes, the Around the Island run, advanced step, and free step. My body felt like a Morton factory afterwards, but it was worth it!
> 
> way to get back on the Wii!!
> Sounds like you rocked it!
> 
> (That's my story and I'm sticking to it!) Food-wise..for the first time that I can remember..literally..I ate no bread today! Not a slice, a roll, a bun, a croissant, a biscuit, a scone..ohhh..shouldn't have mentioned scones..almost drooling here! I did though, eat a cookie..just one. So here was my epiphany today...how the h*ll many calories a day was I eating before???
> 
> EXACTLY!
> 
> I'm in awe. I mean if I'm eating this much now watching what I was eating, how many cals was I consuming when I wasn't giving a youknowhat?
> 
> HOLY CARP!
> 
> That's a rhetorical question..I don't want to know. I would say I had to have been taking in 3,000 + calories a day though, which is just scary. Never mind the fat grams. I'm one of those girls who would go through Mickey D's and get the double quarter pounder with cheese meal..eat all the burger, the fries, etc.
> 
> ME TOO! But supersized with a LARGE regular coke!
> 
> It seriously almost made me lose my lunch when I was browsing fast food calorie counts and saw where it weighed in. As the saying goes..ignorance is bliss. Okay, so tracking for the day:
> 
> 
> I am willing to bet there were days I was hitting over 4k cals a day. EASY.




Y'all look so happy!!!!

And Piper's a doll!




2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I'm so sorry about your puppy as well.  How sad for your holiday. Also sorry your family isn't as supportive as well. At least we've all found each other to support and commiserate with.
> 
> Amen! So glad I found you guys! And at just the right time too!
> 
> Good luck on the dinner!  I'm sure you will do fine - let us know how it goes.
> 
> Dinner was good, not great, but good. I saw a few things I could do differently but we all ate it and DH got seconds so I'll take that as a positive.
> 
> 
> Pasty white - ME TOO!  I ususally call it Nordic White (German and Finnish decendent).  I'm loving all the pictures. I'm going to add them to my grid so I can "get to know" everyone.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty pale too. But I'm English and Scottish so I don't know what kinda pale that is!
> 
> Ok, so the ice cream social was a big success.  I tracked it all and the total count was 670 calories!!! I had the fat free sorbet, but then added M&M's, gummi bears and then ate some good & plentys. We did go to the Y tonight and I upped the speed on the treadmill and was able to finish 2.09 miles in 35 minutes. Also, since I put away so much sugar I'm not really hungry. I may have some soup in a little bit just to get some veggies in, but maybe I'll just skip it and go watch the AI finale.
> 
> Right now I'm at 1238 calories (goal 1240 - 1670) Surprisingly still low on fat and protein but maxed out on carbs.
> 
> WAY to track it and work it into your daily cal goals!!
> 
> *May 26 DONE*




My tracking:

Breakfast - 1 mini croissant (100 cals) with 2 scrambled eggs, 1/2 tbsp of butter and 2.5 slices turkey bacon ( I bought Jennie O brand this time and it's only 20 cals a slice )

I've been wanting a croissant breakfast sandwich ever since we went to Mimi's Cafe this weekend. I didn't order it there, (1200 cals or something insane like that) but bought the things to make a mini version. I think the total for my breakfast was 300 cals or something close. I have it tracked.

Snack - banana with 1 tbsp of peanut butter

Dinner - 1/2 link of beef sausage, rendered and drained but I tracked it as full cals and fat
1 small sweet potato, cubed and oven roasted with 1 tbsp olive oil, 1 tbsp of brown sugar and 1/2 tsp of cayenne, salt and pepper YUM!
1 cup steamed broccoli

2 soft and chewy choc chip cookies

Wednesday, May 26 DONE


Night y'all!!


----------



## cheerful chickadee

Welcome stayhomemom77 and pwmitch237!!! 



*Dawn* I emailed you around the beginning of the month with my stats to get started on the skinny island list, I'm assuming that e-mail didn't go through because I'm not seeing my name on the list so I'll re-send the e-mail! Gotta just LOVE road runner mail and it's bootleged-ness sometimes



I haven't had much time this week but finally got a chance to jump on the computer...now that's it's freakin 1 in the morning! I weighed in last Saturday and was down another *2lbs*!! I'm now down a total of 38lbs! 

This week has been hectic, DH is working one of his crappy schedule weeks where he gets out anywhere from 8-9pm and since we're down to one car and no babysitter this week (long stories all around that I won't bore you with) that has made getting to the gym extra difficult BUT I'm happy to say I've stayed on my routine!! I just do the treadmill at home and use my resistance bands to do my arm exercises, when I get to the gym I work out on the elliptical and use the machines and then save the treadmill for home. I've also been walking with DD a lot this week, I've doubled the length of our route and we do it 2 - 3 times a day. I walk and DD alternates between walking with me and having me push her in her little pink car. The only bad thing is that like tonight...I'm not getting done with work out, shower, laundry and etc until very late. Unfortunately next week is going to be like this too, yuck. 

It was so nice today (90ish degrees....in May....in New York?!) Soooo we went to the beach and the whole family had an ice cream as we walked the pier  I know, I know, what was I thinkin?! I loved the day with the fam but the ice cream SO wasn't worth the cals and fat! I guess a treat every now and then won't kill us though so I'm not gonna stress it. I'm gonna go on the theory that the ice cream (kiddy size chocolate soft serve btw) was totally taken care of with the LONG walk up and down the pier and boardwalk, right? RIGHT? lol 



gellybean: I'm so sorry for the un-supportive family, especially what your father said to your DH, that's ridiculous  Family truly has the ability to hurt us more than anyone in the world. 

Octoberbeauty & gelly looks like we both have 2 year olds!  My DD turned 2 last September so she's turning 3 soon! They grow up so fast   Two has been....interesting, that's all I'm gonna say lol


----------



## GaRain

Dizneydawn said:


> Nice to see you here again!!!  I will add you to the roll call in the second post of the thread!!!
> 
> Are you doing a water aerobics class?  I bought swim gloves a few weeks ago and a huge difference in muscle tone in my arms already shown!  And soreness but no pain no gain and the pain is more of a muscle soreness, not a pain that makes ya want to cry.
> [/B][/COLOR]



I have not been weighing or tracking myself as of late.  Had to focus on helping my mom after her hip replacement surgery....she is recovering quite well!  
Yes, I do water aerobics and the teachers kicks our butts on a weekly basis!
What are swim gloves?

I don't mind posting a picture - there are pictures of me all over my trip report!@


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Just a quick "What I ate" post....

Breakfast:  Banana 
Snack: yoguert
Lunch:  Salad
Dinner:  WW Pasta dish (can't remember what it was called!!)

*MAY 26TH DONE!!*


----------



## tlenzendorf

Holy Thread Growing Batman!   I went from 4:30 yesterday to just reading now and whooaaaa man I have a lot of catching up to do!  Well, welcome to the new people first thing!

I did not too bad yesterday for food.

Breakfast: Bowl of Raisin Bran Crunch w/Skim

Snack: 1 small Gala apple

Lunch: 1 (BIG )Diet Pepsi, 1 stuffed Burrito with beef from TAco Bell

Dinner: 1 salad with a small amount of shredded cheddar and some fat free Ranch dressing, 2 pieces of Red Baron Pizza.  This was a huge accomplishment for me!  Normally its 4 pieces(half the pizza) and NO salad.  I was so happy to have that will power, even when Brent was waving the last piece in front of me saying "are you sure you don't want it?"  NO, I did not.  Unfortunately, that meant he ate a salad and SIX pieces of pizza  He says he wants to lose weight, too, but then he does that instead of wrapping it up and saving it for lunch   Oh well, its his decision.  

We were going to go walking/running last night, but it rained for over 2 hours.  We went for a walk in the rain instead so we didn't ruin our sneakers.

Right now I'm also having kind of a hard time with exercise since I got hit in the leg with a softball Friday night.  I kept the ball in front of me at least   It hit me mid shin, gave me a nice skin tear and a HUGE bruise.  I have a huge lump where it hit, I am swollen past my ankle and I am bruised from an inch above the hit(about 3" below the knee) to my heel to my toes!!  And it hurts something wicked.  

So that will make ball interesting tonight.  I have Mariah's team practicing tonight from 6-7:30 and then I play at 8 tonight.  Wish me luck! 

May 26 DONE


----------



## tlenzendorf

Oh, and sorry about not getting a picture posted last night.  Mariah had a game and then with dinner and laundry and exercise, I didn't have time to get on the computer!  I will do my best tonight to post a picture of me AND my leg   Work has photos blocked...


----------



## stayhomemom77

Hey girlies,

I was having a great morning.  I've been on track all week and I weighed in at 253.6 which means I'm down over 6 pounds since Monday!!  Who hoo!  What a great start!  

I was on a high today, until my hubby called to tell me he had been in a car accident on the way to work.  Say what??  

He's fine, unhurt although he may feel stiff and sore tomorrow but I guess the car is in bad shape.  The car in front of him stopped suddenly and he was able to stop in time but the lady behind him couldn't so she hit him and the car got sandwiched in between the other two cars.

He asked me to call work and let them know to cancel his class (he's a lecturer at Windsor University) and to tell me that they are having the car towed to the dealership but he was borrowing someone else's phone (I have our cell phone) so I don't know what's going on beyond that and I have no way to contact him.

Oh!  He just walked through the door.  The lady that hit him gave him a ride home.  He's quite chipper for someone that was just in an accident.  Although he DID get to take the day off of work, so...

On a happier note, I chatted with him this morning about my weight loss rewards and he told me not to pay for them out of my pocket money.  We each take $120 a month for our personal spending money and we can use it for whatever we want.  He says a reward that I pay for out of my spending money isn't really a reward, so I asked him what the budget for these rewards should be and he just shrugged.  I guess it's up to me!!

I've decided to reward myself in 10 pound increments.  Starting with 249.  I'm going to be there fairly soon, I think.  So, what should I get?  Shoes?  A new outfit?  A pedicure?  A new purse?  Jewelry?

Better go, he wants to talk.


----------



## GaRain

pipersmom said:


> So good day here, I got back on the wii fit after way too long off it..did a total of 40 minutes, the Around the Island run, advanced step, and free step. My body felt like a Morton factory afterwards, but it was worth it! (That's my story and I'm sticking to it!)



Do you have the Wii Fit Advance?  I have tried doing some of their planned workouts and some of the yoga stances they want you to try are just not right for big people - just sayin'!!!
I love it though - love the boxing!


----------



## GaRain

Ok, here is me on my last trip - yup, solo trip as a birthday present to myself






One of my fav pictures of myself (despite the extra chins) from my solo trip in 2007 - Getting on Soarin' during out FutureWorld Tour!


----------



## zoegirl

Hey guys, just a quick "drive by" life is so crazy trying to get my father's funeral plans made/told. His wife is being uncooperative & I have so much family calling me wanting to know info that I don't have to give. So frustrating. I just want all this to be over with.

I really haven't eaten much the last couple days & I tried to run 6 miles today & bonked terribly. Oh well I was outside in the beautiful sunshine with one of my best girlfriends so the company & weather more than made up for the crappy run.

I hope to really be able to have more time to jump back in there with comments & responses soon. But thank you so much for all your kind words and well wishes. And a big fat WELCOME to all the newbies.

My pic is in my siggie. That's about 5-10 lbs from what I look like right now. Of course I have my child strategically placed on my lap which is the biggest part of me. Have always been pear shaped. I wish we could pin-point what areas we could lose in. 

My food stats for yesterday: still don't have much of an appetite 
brekkie: none 3 cups of coffee
lunch: turkey sammie on arnold sandwich thin w/steamed veggies
supper: half cup of taco meat with tortilla chips & some home made salsa.

May 26 done


----------



## stitchfan23

Holy posts!  Wow we are a talkative bunch over the last couple of days.

First off WELCOME to the new joiners.  You will find a great and supportive group here.  

I can relate to what everyone here is saying about unsupportive family.  I have had the same thing with my Dad.  Growing up he always harped on and on at me about my weight (both my parents are skinny as can be and work out at the gym regularily) and even told me that he was embarrassed to go out with me.  He was doing it out of love and concern and thought he was helping me.  I guess it was his form of tough love but all it really did was drive me back to food!  I have realized that I am falling off the wagon recently and I need to get back on.  I was so proud of the almost 20lbs I had lost and gainning +2.4 of it back has really made my see how easy it is to gain weight and that if I wasn't weighing in regularily how easy it would be to put on 10+ lbs in  a year and not even realize it.  I am going to start tracking my food now since I think I am tricking myself into thinking that I know how many calories etc I have consumed in a day when in reality I have no idea.  As someone said before I am scared to think of the calories that I consumed before starting this.

Okay as much as I hate to so this, here is a picture of me (I hate having my picture taken.  Why does my chin stick out so much?  It is all I see when I look at the picture)...





This was taken end of April at Disney


----------



## tlenzendorf

Almost forgot to ask!  What do you all eat when you go to the movies?  I know there really isn't anything great, but I MUST have something or I will over indulge after the movie starts... Its a total weakness...  

We're seeing Sex and the City 2 tomorrow night   Like Amy said on Facebook, I wish you guys lived closer so we could have done a group outing(for those that loooove SatC anyhow...)


----------



## Octoberbeauty

stayhomemom77 said:


> On a happier note, I chatted with him this morning about my weight loss rewards and he told me not to pay for them out of my pocket money.  We each take $120 a month for our personal spending money and we can use it for whatever we want.  He says a reward that I pay for out of my spending money isn't really a reward, so I asked him what the budget for these rewards should be and he just shrugged.  I guess it's up to me!!
> 
> I've decided to reward myself in 10 pound increments.  Starting with 249.  I'm going to be there fairly soon, I think.  So, what should I get?  Shoes?  A new outfit?  A pedicure?  A new purse?  Jewelry?
> 
> Better go, he wants to talk.



Sorry about your hubby's accident, but glad he's okay.

I think 10 lb increments are perfect! We were out to lunch yesterday and I was eyeing the Miche handbags and hubby said that could be my reward when I hit 20 lbs lost.  I'm right at 10 right now depending on what time of day I weigh. lol For some reason I'm weighing less in the middle of the day than morning and evening.  Now I really want to get to 20 quick!


----------



## stayhomemom77

At the movies??  

I sneak in the thins chocolate bars (100 cals) or a 100 cal bag of chocolate pretzels, chips, cheezies (whatever I'm in the mood for.)  Then I buy a bottle of water there to assuage my guilt (of breaking the NO OUTSIDE FOOD rule) and add a packet of crystal light.  And I take tiny bites and chew realllllly slowly so that it lasts a little longer.

Hope this helps...


----------



## stayhomemom77

I wanted to put up my "Hot Mama" pic...just for fun!







The skirt was my first sewing project ever!!


----------



## Octoberbeauty

I have a few of you on FB, but if anyone else wants to add me, my name is Sherry Downs Honeycutt. Just let me know you're from this thread.


----------



## stitchfan23

> At the movies??
> 
> I sneak in the thins chocolate bars (100 cals) or a 100 cal bag of chocolate pretzels, chips, cheezies (whatever I'm in the mood for.) Then I buy a bottle of water there to assuage my guilt (of breaking the NO OUTSIDE FOOD rule) and add a packet of crystal light. And I take tiny bites and chew realllllly slowly so that it lasts a little longer.
> 
> Hope this helps...



You sneak food into the movie theatre?  I'm shocked  Just kidding.  You need to sneak food in at those prices.  Those are some great ideas that I never thought about.  Thanks for the tips.


----------



## MulanUSAF

Wow, we got some lovely ladies in this group!  I'm so honored to be on the same  as you! 

This is me in my happy place last year   I'm planning to go again later this year so I can take another pic at the same spot and hopefully it'll look like one of those "before and after" photos.


----------



## pipersmom

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Ok, so the ice cream social was a big success.  I tracked it all and the total count was 670 calories!!! I had the fat free sorbet, but then added M&M's, gummi bears and then ate some good & plentys. We did go to the Y tonight and I upped the speed on the treadmill and was able to finish 2.09 miles in 35 minutes. Also, since I put away so much sugar I'm not really hungry. I may have some soup in a little bit just to get some veggies in, but maybe I'll just skip it and go watch the AI finale.
> 
> Right now I'm at 1238 calories (goal 1240 - 1670) Surprisingly still low on fat and protein but maxed out on carbs.
> 
> *May 26 DONE*



I think you did great with the ice cream social, especially with still staying in your calorie range..way to go!!





gellybean said:


> My tracking:
> 
> Breakfast - 1 mini croissant (100 cals) with 2 scrambled eggs, 1/2 tbsp of butter and 2.5 slices turkey bacon ( I bought Jennie O brand this time and it's only 20 cals a slice )
> 
> I've been wanting a croissant breakfast sandwich ever since we went to Mimi's Cafe this weekend. I didn't order it there, (1200 cals or something insane like that) but bought the things to make a mini version. I think the total for my breakfast was 300 cals or something close. I have it tracked.
> 
> Snack - banana with 1 tbsp of peanut butter
> 
> Dinner - 1/2 link of beef sausage, rendered and drained but I tracked it as full cals and fat
> 1 small sweet potato, cubed and oven roasted with 1 tbsp olive oil, 1 tbsp of brown sugar and 1/2 tsp of cayenne, salt and pepper YUM!
> 1 cup steamed broccoli
> 
> 2 soft and chewy choc chip cookies
> 
> Wednesday, May 26 DONE
> 
> Night y'all!!



Okay, Aimee..gotta give on the mini croissants..did you find them at the grocery store or? I LOVE croissants, and would def buy some if I could find them! 



cheerful chickadee said:


> I haven't had much time this week but finally got a chance to jump on the computer...now that's it's freakin 1 in the morning! I weighed in last Saturday and was down another *2lbs*!! I'm now down a total of 38lbs!
> 
> This week has been hectic, DH is working one of his crappy schedule weeks where he gets out anywhere from 8-9pm and since we're down to one car and no babysitter this week (long stories all around that I won't bore you with) that has made getting to the gym extra difficult BUT I'm happy to say I've stayed on my routine!! I just do the treadmill at home and use my resistance bands to do my arm exercises, when I get to the gym I work out on the elliptical and use the machines and then save the treadmill for home. I've also been walking with DD a lot this week, I've doubled the length of our route and we do it 2 - 3 times a day. I walk and DD alternates between walking with me and having me push her in her little pink car. The only bad thing is that like tonight...I'm not getting done with work out, shower, laundry and etc until very late. Unfortunately next week is going to be like this too, yuck.
> 
> It was so nice today (90ish degrees....in May....in New York?!) Soooo we went to the beach and the whole family had an ice cream as we walked the pier  I know, I know, what was I thinkin?! I loved the day with the fam but the ice cream SO wasn't worth the cals and fat! I guess a treat every now and then won't kill us though so I'm not gonna stress it. I'm gonna go on the theory that the ice cream (kiddy size chocolate soft serve btw) was totally taken care of with the LONG walk up and down the pier and boardwalk, right? RIGHT? lol



Great job staying with your routine..and I'm totally jealous, I'd love to live close to the beach!



tlenzendorf said:


> Right now I'm also having kind of a hard time with exercise since I got hit in the leg with a softball Friday night.  I kept the ball in front of me at least   It hit me mid shin, gave me a nice skin tear and a HUGE bruise.  I have a huge lump where it hit, I am swollen past my ankle and I am bruised from an inch above the hit(about 3" below the knee) to my heel to my toes!!  And it hurts something wicked.
> 
> So that will make ball interesting tonight.  I have Mariah's team practicing tonight from 6-7:30 and then I play at 8 tonight.  Wish me luck!
> 
> May 26 DONE



Tricia..ouch!  I can only imagine how much that hurts!! Good luck tonight!



stayhomemom77 said:


> Hey girlies,
> 
> I was having a great morning.  I've been on track all week and I weighed in at 253.6 which means I'm down over 6 pounds since Monday!!  Who hoo!  What a great start!
> 
> I was on a high today, until my hubby called to tell me he had been in a car accident on the way to work.  Say what??
> 
> He's fine, unhurt although he may feel stiff and sore tomorrow but I guess the car is in bad shape.  The car in front of him stopped suddenly and he was able to stop in time but the lady behind him couldn't so she hit him and the car got sandwiched in between the other two cars.
> 
> He asked me to call work and let them know to cancel his class (he's a lecturer at Windsor University) and to tell me that they are having the car towed to the dealership but he was borrowing someone else's phone (I have our cell phone) so I don't know what's going on beyond that and I have no way to contact him.
> 
> Oh!  He just walked through the door.  The lady that hit him gave him a ride home.  He's quite chipper for someone that was just in an accident.  Although he DID get to take the day off of work, so...
> 
> On a happier note, I chatted with him this morning about my weight loss rewards and he told me not to pay for them out of my pocket money.  We each take $120 a month for our personal spending money and we can use it for whatever we want.  He says a reward that I pay for out of my spending money isn't really a reward, so I asked him what the budget for these rewards should be and he just shrugged.  I guess it's up to me!!
> 
> I've decided to reward myself in 10 pound increments.  Starting with 249.  I'm going to be there fairly soon, I think.  So, what should I get?  Shoes?  A new outfit?  A pedicure?  A new purse?  Jewelry?
> 
> Better go, he wants to talk.



I'm glad your hub was okay, things like that are so scary!   I love the reward idea..I need a hubby like that  (I'm holding out for a sugar daddy! )  I love shoes and clothes and jewelry..I would never be able to decide until something caught my eye! 



GaRain said:


> Do you have the Wii Fit Advance?  I have tried doing some of their planned workouts and some of the yoga stances they want you to try are just not right for big people - just sayin'!!!
> I love it though - love the boxing!



Yup, I don't like the planned workouts as much as just figuring them out myself though. I tried a few of the yoga ones, but I didn't figure breaking a limb from falling off the board would be a good thing! :lol: I really like the running ones, I hate to run, but something about the running in place doesn't seem as bad.



zoegirl said:


> Hey guys, just a quick "drive by" life is so crazy trying to get my father's funeral plans made/told. His wife is being uncooperative & I have so much family calling me wanting to know info that I don't have to give. So frustrating. I just want all this to be over with.
> 
> I really haven't eaten much the last couple days & I tried to run 6 miles today & bonked terribly. Oh well I was outside in the beautiful sunshine with one of my best girlfriends so the company & weather more than made up for the crappy run.
> 
> I hope to really be able to have more time to jump back in there with comments & responses soon. But thank you so much for all your kind words and well wishes. And a big fat WELCOME to all the newbies.
> 
> My pic is in my siggie. That's about 5-10 lbs from what I look like right now. Of course I have my child strategically placed on my lap which is the biggest part of me. Have always been pear shaped. I wish we could pin-point what areas we could lose in.
> 
> My food stats for yesterday: still don't have much of an appetite
> brekkie: none 3 cups of coffee
> lunch: turkey sammie on arnold sandwich thin w/steamed veggies
> supper: half cup of taco meat with tortilla chips & some home made salsa.
> 
> May 26 done



Bree, I'm so sorry you're having to deal with all that!  Don't forget to take care of yourself.




stitchfan23 said:


> Holy posts!  Wow we are a talkative bunch over the last couple of days.
> 
> First off WELCOME to the new joiners.  You will find a great and supportive group here.
> 
> I can relate to what everyone here is saying about unsupportive family.  I have had the same thing with my Dad.  Growing up he always harped on and on at me about my weight (both my parents are skinny as can be and work out at the gym regularily) and even told me that he was embarrassed to go out with me.  He was doing it out of love and concern and thought he was helping me.  I guess it was his form of tough love but all it really did was drive me back to food!  I have realized that I am falling off the wagon recently and I need to get back on.  I was so proud of the almost 20lbs I had lost and gainning +2.4 of it back has really made my see how easy it is to gain weight and that if I wasn't weighing in regularily how easy it would be to put on 10+ lbs in  a year and not even realize it.  I am going to start tracking my food now since I think I am tricking myself into thinking that I know how many calories etc I have consumed in a day when in reality I have no idea.  As someone said before I am scared to think of the calories that I consumed before starting this.
> 
> Okay as much as I hate to so this, here is a picture of me (I hate having my picture taken.  Why does my chin stick out so much?  It is all I see when I look at the picture)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken end of April at Disney



I love your picture! You're very pretty. : Honestly, I don't think I could do this without tracking my food..lol..that may be obvious though considering I've tried "cutting back" before and it obviously did not work!



Octoberbeauty said:


> Sorry about your hubby's accident, but glad he's okay.
> 
> I think 10 lb increments are perfect! We were out to lunch yesterday and I was eyeing the Miche handbags and hubby said that could be my reward when I hit 20 lbs lost.  I'm right at 10 right now depending on what time of day I weigh. lol For some reason I'm weighing less in the middle of the day than morning and evening.  Now I really want to get to 20 quick!



You girls have me thinking I need to figure out what my reward schedule is going to be.


----------



## pwmitch237

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Welcome!! It's great that you are working on this now while you are young.


 Thanks!


gellybean said:


> Love that song. I need to add it to my workout playlist. And now it's in my head. Gee thanks.  _*Your welcome! Another one of my favorite songs is "Walk on Water" by Britt Nicole*_
> So happy that you are tackling this when you are young. I tried to tackle it young but did it in the wrong way entirely and then just gave up for basically all of my 20s!
> aboard!
> You're a brave soul for taking on all us women.
> I'll try to help. It's all pretty steam of conciousness but most of us post our weight on Mondays by saying + or - our differences from our last Monday's weigh in. We send a pm to Dawn with our actual weight then she plugs it into a spreadsheet to get everyone's total loss and our groups total loss.
> 
> Some of us are working on tracking our foods on here (as well as WW or sparkpeople or whereever you track) We're working on 5 days out of 7 (minimal) to get a little tracking picture in our signature. Some of us do a food journal, some do point totals or cal totals or a combination of any or all of the above.
> 
> Neither are mandatory to be part of the thread. And you are welcome to do either/or or both.
> 
> Other than that, jump on it. Somedays the topics are pretty heavy, some days we laugh our butts off, but there's no rhyme or reason to our topics of convo.
> 
> HTH!


Thanks! I'll just do my weight. I'll be out of town next Monday though, so should I just start when I get back or just send it in right before I leave?



cheerful chickadee said:


> Welcome stayhomemom77 and pwmitch237!!!


Thanks!

I guess I should post a pic of myself....now to find one that I like...   
Found one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (NYE 2009)


----------



## eliz991

Oh my God I'm caught up!

Half of you are saying "who are you" and the other half are saying "oh darn she's back!"   Just say you missed me and make me feel good!

We went to Vegas as you know...then when we came back I made it through half a day of work before coming down with some awful stomach virus.  DH had to take me to the emergency room that night, they thought I had appendicitis.  My heart rate was 155 when I got there, so I also had an EKG ~ I kept thinking, please tell me I am not having a heart attack, I'm only 40!  But I was just dehydrated, and I didn't have appendicitis, so just really bad food poisoning I guess (not that I lost any weight from it).

Then when I finally got back to work my desk was piled so high I just haven't been able to catch up, but I finally did and here I am!  I'm going to jump in on the food tracking too, I'll have to come back and edit at night or the next morning though (Dawn, is it kosher to finish in the am?  I'm not usually on late at night).

Found a great new site to track too, it is called fat secret.  What I like about it is that you can put it as an app on your phone (wish the bodybugg did that!) and what is even cooler is it has a feature where you can scan the barcode and it will figure out what food it is for you!

Okay this is getting long so let me put in a picture and I'll do food in the next one - of course that is me in my avatar "getting my drink on" as Dawn says.  That is from July 2009.  Here are a couple from Feb. 2010 at DW - OMG I am so big!  (I am the brunette.)


----------



## eliz991

Okay here is today's food so far!  (I will warn you people in advance - sometimes I eat a LOT, and on the weekends I usually drink.  And I can drink a lot.  So please don't yell at me, I am just aiming for honest tracking and I promise I do not have a drinking problem!)

Oh also Gelly - I can't remember if I told you this but I have to take days off from the bugg in the summer (half the time I have short sleeves or tank tops and can't/won't wear it anyway) because it is so hot here.  I emailed them and they told me I had a nickel allergy.  I don't, but if I wear it too long in the heat it kind of burns my skin.  Taking it off when I sleep and changing arms seems to help.  I've even worn it on my leg before when my top wouldn't hide it (on my calf).

Breakfast:  1 scrambled egg, 1 package grits, 1.2 oz pepperjack cheese = 341 calories

Snack:  1 bite of chocolate chip cookie = 34 calories

Lunch: (I'm proud of this, we had a continuing ed thing with lunch brought in and I usually pig out!):  1 sandwich thin, 3 oz turkey, mustard, 1 C greek salad, 7 pita chips, 3 Tbs hummus = 439 calories

814 so far...even a good lunch adds up and I shouldn't have had cheese at breakfast!  I know I will be over today because we are going to karaoke tonight which means beer.  I know I will have

snack:  Oikos fat free yogurt with honey = 120 calories

but I don't know what dinner will be.  It may be mexican food, but my throat kind of hurts so maybe not.

Edit:  it was ~

dinner: 2 margaritas, chips and salsa, about 3 nachos (wasn't that hungry after all) and 1/4 of one of DH's brisket tacos = 886 calories (this may be high as I went ahead and counted a whole order of nachos even though I only ate 3 - figured that would cover the chips and taco).

at karaoke:  6 beers = 626 calories (I know this is high, I think miller lite is 95 calories a bottle, but whatever)

Total for day ~ 2446, 946 over limit.  Whoops!  Well, I knew I would be over but I tracked it anyway.  I'm hoping to do that all weekend so even though I will be off-track, I'll know what I'm doing, if that makes sense.

*MAY 27 DONE!*


----------



## tlenzendorf

Just wondering if we're all allowed to post challenges and offer a signature "reward"?  I have one that I think is a good one.  We have a fitness program at work and its this week's challenge.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Octoberbeauty said:


> Thank you so much! That is so nice of you to say. I logged out and back in and it's working now.
> 
> We love the Royals. They're not that great, but we love to go to games.
> 
> Hugs to everyone having issues with unsupportive families. As soon as I told my mil I was doing WW, she started trying to sabotage me. Same day I told her she went and bought pie and ice cream and then got mad when I wouldn't eat it.


Ok, one thing I am learning is what kind of MIL I DONT want to be...She sounds like my mother - always offering food that is way to high in fat/calories. I'm not sure if they just don't want us to do well so they can feel better about themselves or they are just trying to make us feel weaker then themselves?



stayhomemom77 said:


> Oh Gelly!!  Your story just made me want to cry!!  Your family is terrifying!!  I think I'd have trouble keeping my fork out of my dad's eyeball at all family gatherings if he asked my hubby that question.  (Eyeball, crotch....whatever!!)  Agreed, I'm normally quiet, but DANG that would have brought out a WTH response from me
> 
> My mom drives me crazy but she does it out of love.  She thinks she's advising and helping.  My dad never says a word.  He got the lap band a year ago Christmas and has lost like 130 pounds or so since then.  He weighs less than me now (yikes!!) but he has never said anything negative to me or about me...EVER!! I guess Mom's jobs are to drive their kids crazy, but at least you Dad has your back
> 
> for gelly for all she has suffered.  Thank heavens we have one another here on the WISH boards.
> 
> What's your relationship like with your sister now?  That was such a catty thing to say to you, poor hurtin' teenage Gelly!  Tell me you at least put Nair in her shampoo bottle or something for that one!! I wish I would have thought about that one for my sister when we were growing up.
> 
> When I was 13, I could pass for 18 and I attracted a lot of unwanted attention.  A LOT of unwanted attention.  I'm married and mature enough to handle it now though, so I say BRING IT ON PERVERTS!!   Ooooh, I think I've just found my new slogan.
> 
> Okay everyone, I have an announcement!!  I've decide that part of our journey should include some form of martial arts...it'll be a work out during the weight loss process and then our form of protection from every sleaze bucket lurking on Skinny Island for once we get there.
> 
> "Hiyay!!  Take that, you low-life."  <Insert bone crunching sound here>
> 
> 
> Can I get a what what for crunching sleaze bucket bones??  (And let's pretend that we wouldn't be thrilled to think that we'll be sexy enough to attract the sleaze buckets in the first place.)Ok, I'm feeling old please explain the "can I get a what what"?  I assume its like "can I get an "oh yeah" type of thing, but I've just never heard that expression before. But I AM all for you taking a martial arts course - because you will need to beat them off with a stick





pipersmom said:


> First of all..thank you ALL for the great suggestions ie..protein/fat/calorie snacks! I'd never even thought of some of them, which I'll admit made me feel a lil bit like a dope! :lol:
> 
> gellybean and stayathomemom (I think I'm going to have to print out a cheat sheet for the names!) I've already printed one out and I still get people mixed up. This weekend I'm going to work on a directory with pictures so I can memorize people/stats/names etc.-My holiday plan...We'll prob grill out at my Mom's for the holiday, and I'll just take my own diet friendly hot dog/sausage/steak with me. I'll also eat around it that day..will lay low on the carbs, cause she makes potato salad to DIE for! Do the best I can, and then let it go. Life is too short to stress over an off-diet day, just get back on the wagon the next day. DD has Cystic Fibrosis, and one thing it's taught me is not to sweat the small stuff.
> And last but not least...here I am in all my "big fat family butt" glory! I'm on the right, Piper in the middle, my Mom on the left, this was taken in March during Piper's Wish Trip!


I'm going to jump over and read your trip report, I was reading someone else's (can't think of her name) and you met them during your trip. I've been meaning to read all about your trip.  Piper is a cutie from the picture you posted. 




gellybean said:


> Were you happy with the American Idol winner?I was VERY happy with the results. Not that the runner up wasn't a great singer, just not my type of music.
> 
> Breakfast - 1 mini croissant (100 cals) with 2 scrambled eggs, 1/2 tbsp of butter and 2.5 slices turkey bacon ( I bought Jennie O brand this time and it's only 20 cals a slice )So how does the Turkey bacon taste? Is it worth it? and I agree, we need to know where you got 100cal croissants





cheerful chickadee said:


> Welcome stayhomemom77 and pwmitch237!!!
> 
> *Dawn* I emailed you around the beginning of the month with my stats to get started on the skinny island list, I'm assuming that e-mail didn't go through because I'm not seeing my name on the list so I'll re-send the e-mail! Gotta just LOVE road runner mail and it's bootleged-ness sometimes Did you PM her or email?  She originally said either, but PM works best for her.
> 
> I haven't had much time this week but finally got a chance to jump on the computer...now that's it's freakin 1 in the morning! I weighed in last Saturday and was down another *2lbs*!! I'm now down a total of 38lbs! Congrats on the loss!!!
> 
> It was so nice today (90ish degrees....in May....in New York?!) Soooo we went to the beach and the whole family had an ice cream as we walked the pier  I know, I know, what was I thinkin?! I loved the day with the fam but the ice cream SO wasn't worth the cals and fat! I guess a treat every now and then won't kill us though so I'm not gonna stress it. I'm gonna go on the theory that the ice cream (kiddy size chocolate soft serve btw) was totally taken care of with the LONG walk up and down the pier and boardwalk, right? RIGHT? lol Ok, how come you all are having fantastic weather? I'm in CA and our weather has been crappy all week long (today its cold and rainy - for end of May that is unbelievable) Hopefully this weekend will clear up and we can get outside.





GaRain said:


> I have not been weighing or tracking myself as of late.  Had to focus on helping my mom after her hip replacement surgery....she is recovering quite well!
> Yes, I do water aerobics and the teachers kicks our butts on a weekly basis!
> What are swim gloves?
> 
> I don't mind posting a picture - there are pictures of me all over my trip report!@


My Mom just had her hip replaced last July so I feel you there.  Is she home from rehab? I hope she is feeling better soon.



tlenzendorf said:


> Right now I'm also having kind of a hard time with exercise since I got hit in the leg with a softball Friday night.  I kept the ball in front of me at least   It hit me mid shin, gave me a nice skin tear and a HUGE bruise.  I have a huge lump where it hit, I am swollen past my ankle and I am bruised from an inch above the hit(about 3" below the knee) to my heel to my toes!!  And it hurts something wicked.
> 
> So that will make ball interesting tonight.  I have Mariah's team practicing tonight from 6-7:30 and then I play at 8 tonight.  Wish me luck!
> 
> May 26 DONE


Ohhh pictures of bruised legs, cool!!!  No really, I'm so sorry you got hurt. That is why I quit playing softball oh so many years ago.  I was forever getting beaned by the ball.  That plus putting on 50lbs made it difficult to run the bases. 



stayhomemom77 said:


> Hey girlies,
> 
> I was having a great morning.  I've been on track all week and I weighed in at 253.6 which means I'm down over 6 pounds since Monday!!  Who hoo!  What a great start!   Woo Hoo!!!
> 
> I was on a high today, until my hubby called to tell me he had been in a car accident on the way to work.  Say what??


I'm so glad your hubby wasn't hurt in the accident.  Hopefully the woman that hit him has good insurance and it will take care of all the repair costs.



GaRain said:


> Ok, here is me on my last trip - yup, solo trip as a birthday present to myself
> 
> One of my fav pictures of myself (despite the extra chins) from my solo trip in 2007 - Getting on Soarin' during out FutureWorld Tour!


 WOW a solo trip!  I'll have to go and read your TR to hear all about it.  My chin is one of the things that I really hate about me when I take a picture. Although looking back on pictures pre-weight loss I do see it going down. Unfortunately it still hangs there (its just not a puffed out as it used to be).



zoegirl said:


> Hey guys, just a quick "drive by" life is so crazy trying to get my father's funeral plans made/told. His wife is being uncooperative & I have so much family calling me wanting to know info that I don't have to give. So frustrating. I just want all this to be over with.
> 
> I really haven't eaten much the last couple days & I tried to run 6 miles today & bonked terribly. Oh well I was outside in the beautiful sunshine with one of my best girlfriends so the company & weather more than made up for the crappy run.


I know you don't want to eat, but make sure you do get some energy into you. You don't want to get sick on top of everything else. 



stitchfan23 said:


> Okay as much as I hate to so this, here is a picture of me (I hate having my picture taken.  Why does my chin stick out so much?  It is all I see when I look at the picture)...
> 
> This was taken end of April at Disney


Like I said above I totally get the chin thing. If you hadn't have mentioned it I wouldn't have thought about it - its a perception thing.



tlenzendorf said:


> Almost forgot to ask!  What do you all eat when you go to the movies?  I know there really isn't anything great, but I MUST have something or I will over indulge after the movie starts... Its a total weakness...


For what they charge to get into the movies these days (ok, that totally sounded like an old woman) I have no issue with bringing in my 100 cal microwave popcorn. If they provided a healthy option and not that fat ladden, artery clogging stuff then I might buy it there, but wholy cow I can't afford to blow all my calories on popcorn. I also bring in a bottle for water (just like on the airplane - I have a steel bottle that I bring in empty and then fill from the water fountain) its the loopholes - I'm not brining in a bottle of water, but I'm not paying $4 for one either. Oh, and I sometimes have some red licorice, but that can be dangerous since I can put away a whole box before the middle of the movie).



stayhomemom77 said:


> I wanted to put up my "Hot Mama" pic...just for fun!
> 
> The skirt was my first sewing project ever!!


Looks like you did a great job on the skirt!! 



MulanUSAF said:


> Wow, we got some lovely ladies in this group!  I'm so honored to be on the same  as you!
> 
> This is me in my happy place last year   I'm planning to go again later this year so I can take another pic at the same spot and hopefully it'll look like one of those "before and after" photos.


All these pictures of Disney are making me want to go NOW!!



pwmitch237 said:


> Thanks!
> I guess I should post a pic of myself....now to find one that I like...
> Found one:  (NYE 2009)


Very nice picture!  



eliz991 said:


> Oh my God I'm caught up!
> 
> Half of you are saying "who are you" and the other half are saying "oh darn she's back!"   Just say you missed me and make me feel good! We MISSED YOU!!! no, really I'm not just saying that.
> 
> We went to Vegas as you know...then when we came back I made it through half a day of work before coming down with some awful stomach virus.  DH had to take me to the emergency room that night, they thought I had appendicitis.  My heart rate was 155 when I got there, so I also had an EKG ~ I kept thinking, please tell me I am not having a heart attack, I'm only 40!  But I was just dehydrated, and I didn't have appendicitis, so just really bad food poisoning I guess (not that I lost any weight from it). How scary - glad to hear it wasn't anything worse.
> 
> Then when I finally got back to work my desk was piled so high I just haven't been able to catch up, but I finally did and here I am!  I'm going to jump in on the food tracking too, I'll have to come back and edit at night or the next morning though (Dawn, is it kosher to finish in the am?  I'm not usually on late at night).
> 
> Found a great new site to track too, it is called fat secret.  What I like about it is that you can put it as an app on your phone (wish the bodybugg did that!) and what is even cooler is it has a feature where you can scan the barcode and it will figure out what food it is for you! I'm going to look that one up when I get home, that sounds cool, although I don't know if my iPod Touch has a scanner?
> 
> Okay this is getting long so let me put in a picture and I'll do food in the next one - of course that is me in my avatar "getting my drink on" as Dawn says.  That is from July 2009.  Here are a couple from Feb. 2010 at DW - OMG I am so big!  (I am the brunette.)


You two look like you were having a BLAST!

WOW that took me my whole lunch time to read and respond. I'll come back tonight and give a recap of today.


----------



## officereg

Wow. So I have been looking for a picture for a few days.  Ive come to realize that I am not in many pictures.  I dont know why this bothers me now.  I think that when my time comes my family will not have any pictures of me to look at and spark memories.  The few pictures I have I am way behind everyone and all you can see is my face.  Regardless if I ever lose another pound or not I vow to be in more pictures so my family will have pictures of me! 

Ive learned that we are our own worse critics.  I am looking at everyones pictures and they say things like my pointy chin or big butt and honestly I look at the pictures and think, wow, she is pretty  

Anyway I will scan some more for a picture.  If I have no luck I will take one.ewwww


----------



## eliz991

2 Eagle Mom - does it have a camera?  It just takes a picture of the barcode with the camera really.  It's making me much more honest because I always have my phone even if I'm not by the computer!

Officereg - even though I dumped on my own picture, I agree with you - I didn't see anything bad in anyone else's picture and thought everyone looked really pretty and happy!  Okay, lesson learned, let's not put ourselves down before someone else has a chance to!  I bet we all do it lots of ways:  "I like your top..." "Oh this old thing?  I've had it forever....."  "Wow you look really nice today..." "Thanks but my hair is so frizzy, this humidity is terrible...."


----------



## Dizneydawn

I think we have just surpassed Harry Potter in pages!

I have read all - went to quote and frankly - don't have the 7 hours I would need to respond to everyone.  Who would have thought we would be turning out almost 3 pages in less than 24 hours!!!

I was outside for the garage sale do no checking in all day!

Anyway a few thoughts -

#1   Patrick - you are smart to get your health in control now!  I am sure your parents are very proud of you.  This thread has a ton of estrogen running through it - I told Dan (my fiance) he needs to get here more often so you have someone to help you tread our waters!!!

Yes - you can send me your weight this weekend or before Monday - no problem.

Eliz - you can always post your food within ta reasonable time. Just  make sure to type in Green *"May 27th DONE"* when you get it.

#2  Who knew our Mulan brought to the table some Asian decadence?    Anyone?  Anyone?  Bueller...Bueller?  (I so did but you look so stinkin cute and totally like Mulan.  If I had to pick a Disney character I looked like it would be Captain Smede.  Not so sexy.

#3  StayHomeMom77.2WKRP in Cincinnati...Why did you post a jumbotron picture of Jesus and call him a "hot mamma?  

Everyone else - I am on pain meds again for my stupid Kidney infection.


*
If Mulan is actually from Sweden and just looked tan - please explain it to her.*

Everyone else - I will have a chance to post week 2 of the tracking challenge tom plus get that pic inventory uploaded to the intro page.  Each of you are beautiful and you should believe that about yourself!!!!! I am dead serious when I say that.


----------



## gellybean

cheerful chickadee said:


> Welcome stayhomemom77 and pwmitch237!!!
> 
> *Dawn* I emailed you around the beginning of the month with my stats to get started on the skinny island list, I'm assuming that e-mail didn't go through because I'm not seeing my name on the list so I'll re-send the e-mail! Gotta just LOVE road runner mail and it's bootleged-ness sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had much time this week but finally got a chance to jump on the computer...now that's it's freakin 1 in the morning! I weighed in last Saturday and was down another *2lbs*!! I'm now down a total of 38lbs!
> 
> This week has been hectic, DH is working one of his crappy schedule weeks where he gets out anywhere from 8-9pm and since we're down to one car and no babysitter this week (long stories all around that I won't bore you with) that has made getting to the gym extra difficult BUT I'm happy to say I've stayed on my routine!! I just do the treadmill at home and use my resistance bands to do my arm exercises, when I get to the gym I work out on the elliptical and use the machines and then save the treadmill for home. I've also been walking with DD a lot this week, I've doubled the length of our route and we do it 2 - 3 times a day. I walk and DD alternates between walking with me and having me push her in her little pink car. The only bad thing is that like tonight...I'm not getting done with work out, shower, laundry and etc until very late. Unfortunately next week is going to be like this too, yuck.
> 
> We have a couple of nights like this a week, when DH doesn't get home til 9 or later. It's tough. Thankfully our gym has a kid's room but it's still hard to get up there and get everything else taken care of.
> Hang in there!
> 
> It was so nice today (90ish degrees....in May....in New York?!) Soooo we went to the beach and the whole family had an ice cream as we walked the pier  I know, I know, what was I thinkin?! I loved the day with the fam but the ice cream SO wasn't worth the cals and fat! I guess a treat every now and then won't kill us though so I'm not gonna stress it. I'm gonna go on the theory that the ice cream (kiddy size chocolate soft serve btw) was totally taken care of with the LONG walk up and down the pier and boardwalk, right? RIGHT? lol
> 
> Sounds like a good memory though! and I'm sure that you burned off a lot of what you ate walking around!
> 
> 
> gellybean: I'm so sorry for the un-supportive family, especially what your father said to your DH, that's ridiculous  Family truly has the ability to hurt us more than anyone in the world.
> 
> thanks. and so true. Family knows just what buttons to push don't they?
> 
> Octoberbeauty & gelly looks like we both have 2 year olds! My DD turned 2 last September so she's turning 3 soon! They grow up so fast  Two has been....interesting, that's all I'm gonna say lol



Two is very interesting!!  and they do grow up soooooooo fast. I've been sorting photos today to get some printed (got a shutterfly coupon) and wow. It feels like just yesterday and it's been a year since I had any pictures printed. I thought they were so 'grown' last year and then when you look back at them a year later, they were just babies. Even DS7 (then 6) has changed so much in a year!




stayhomemom77 said:


> Hey girlies,
> 
> I was having a great morning.  I've been on track all week and I weighed in at 253.6 which means I'm down over 6 pounds since Monday!!  Who hoo!  What a great start!
> 
> FA BU LOUS START!!!
> 
> I was on a high today, until my hubby called to tell me he had been in a car accident on the way to work.  Say what??
> 
> He's fine, unhurt although he may feel stiff and sore tomorrow but I guess the car is in bad shape.  The car in front of him stopped suddenly and he was able to stop in time but the lady behind him couldn't so she hit him and the car got sandwiched in between the other two cars.
> 
> He asked me to call work and let them know to cancel his class (he's a lecturer at Windsor University) and to tell me that they are having the car towed to the dealership but he was borrowing someone else's phone (I have our cell phone) so I don't know what's going on beyond that and I have no way to contact him.
> 
> Oh!  He just walked through the door.  The lady that hit him gave him a ride home.  He's quite chipper for someone that was just in an accident.  Although he DID get to take the day off of work, so...
> 
> On a happier note, I chatted with him this morning about my weight loss rewards and he told me not to pay for them out of my pocket money.  We each take $120 a month for our personal spending money and we can use it for whatever we want.  He says a reward that I pay for out of my spending money isn't really a reward, so I asked him what the budget for these rewards should be and he just shrugged.  I guess it's up to me!!
> 
> That's awesome!!!!
> 
> I've decided to reward myself in 10 pound increments.  Starting with 249.  I'm going to be there fairly soon, I think.  So, what should I get?  Shoes?  A new outfit?  A pedicure?  A new purse?  Jewelry?
> 
> Better go, he wants to talk.



Glad your DH is ok!! One night I had just hung up with hubby (he had called to tell me he was on his way home) and I was trying to change a diaper and he called back again after we'd just agreed I'd see him when he got home so I had to run and get the phone after halfway doing the diaper fastening etc . After seeing caller id, I answered by saying... Geeesh HUBBY you do realize that I do have things I need to be doing around here other than talking to you right?

And I here... sorry baby but I'm kinda sitting in the middle of the road after spinning out on wet pavement and I need you to come pick me up.

Yeah. I felt like a <insert a myriad of dirty words here>. I just thank God it was him calling and not a police officer. 

He had spun out and hit the median, stopping inches from going into oncoming traffic and thankfully avoiding any cars on his side as he spun. 




zoegirl said:


> Hey guys, just a quick "drive by" life is so crazy trying to get my father's funeral plans made/told. His wife is being uncooperative & I have so much family calling me wanting to know info that I don't have to give. So frustrating. I just want all this to be over with.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry his wife is being a um yeah. Hang in there. This too shall pass.
> 
> I really haven't eaten much the last couple days & I tried to run 6 miles today & bonked terribly. Oh well I was outside in the beautiful sunshine with one of my best girlfriends so the company & weather more than made up for the crappy run.
> 
> I hope to really be able to have more time to jump back in there with comments & responses soon. But thank you so much for all your kind words and well wishes. And a big fat WELCOME to all the newbies.
> 
> My pic is in my siggie. That's about 5-10 lbs from what I look like right now. Of course I have my child strategically placed on my lap which is the biggest part of me. Have always been pear shaped. I wish we could pin-point what areas we could lose in.
> 
> I wish I could pin point certain areas too!!! UGH!I wouldn't mind some things if I could get rid of others *pointing to my double chin*
> 
> My food stats for yesterday: still don't have much of an appetite
> brekkie: none 3 cups of coffee
> lunch: turkey sammie on arnold sandwich thin w/steamed veggies
> supper: half cup of taco meat with tortilla chips & some home made salsa.
> 
> May 26 done





stitchfan23 said:


> Holy posts!  Wow we are a talkative bunch over the last couple of days.
> 
> First off WELCOME to the new joiners.  You will find a great and supportive group here.
> 
> I can relate to what everyone here is saying about unsupportive family.  I have had the same thing with my Dad.  Growing up he always harped on and on at me about my weight (both my parents are skinny as can be and work out at the gym regularily) and even told me that he was embarrassed to go out with me.
> 
> 
> 
> He was doing it out of love and concern and thought he was helping me.
> I guess it was his form of tough love but all it really did was drive me back to food!
> 
> Exactly! I had to really hit a point that I realized I needed to lose weight for me and not keep it on just to spite my father, to prove to him that having an overweight daughter wasn't the end of the world.
> 
> I have realized that I am falling off the wagon recently and I need to get back on.  I was so proud of the almost 20lbs I had lost and gainning +2.4 of it back has really made my see how easy it is to gain weight and that if I wasn't weighing in regularily how easy it would be to put on 10+ lbs in  a year and not even realize it.
> 
> Its so easy to do isn't it???





tlenzendorf said:


> Almost forgot to ask!  What do you all eat when you go to the movies?  I know there really isn't anything great, but I MUST have something or I will over indulge after the movie starts... Its a total weakness...
> 
> We're seeing Sex and the City 2 tomorrow night  Like Amy said on Facebook, I wish you guys lived closer so we could have done a group outing(for those that loooove SatC anyhow...)




I sooooooooooo want to see SATC2 this weekend but I have a date with my bff to watch it next weekend instead. If any of you see it, TRICIA, you'll have to let me know what you think. I'm a huge fan. Like it's embarassing really.

I've THANKFULLY never been a movie food junky. Its one of the few food situation that don't tempt me.  Who knew.



Octoberbeauty said:


> Sorry about your hubby's accident, but glad he's okay.
> 
> I think 10 lb increments are perfect! We were out to lunch yesterday and I was eyeing the Miche handbags and hubby said that could be my reward when I hit 20 lbs lost.  I'm right at 10 right now depending on what time of day I weigh. lol For some reason I'm weighing less in the middle of the day than morning and evening. Now I really want to get to 20 quick!



Come on Sherry's 20 lb mark! I really need to set up some goals for me!! And a weight chart or something to post on the fridge. Somedays I'm at my lightest in the middle of the day too. No clue what that's about.



stayhomemom77 said:


> I wanted to put up my "Hot Mama" pic...just for fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The skirt was my first sewing project ever!!



Ok is it just me or is Jesus glaring at you?  I don't think he likes your sexy mama look.

And if that's not Jesus but your scary looking um I mean interesting looking uncle than I'm really enjoying this foot in my mouth that I just inserted. 





MulanUSAF said:


> Wow, we got some lovely ladies in this group!  I'm so honored to be on the same boat as you!
> 
> This is me in my happy place last year  I'm planning to go again later this year so I can take another pic at the same spot and hopefully it'll look like one of those "before and after" photos.




LOVE the idea of before and after shots!!!! I'm gonna have to aim for that for my December trip. My heaviest pic was taken in March of 07 but I have a ton of pics from a Disney trip in April 07 so I know I could find plenty of Before and After pic spots! LOVE IT! I think we should all try to do that for any upcoming Disney trips since this is a DISNEY thread. Even if we aren't at goal per se it'd be nice to see the progression! 



pipersmom said:


> Okay, Aimee..gotta give on the mini croissants..did you find them at the grocery store or? I LOVE croissants, and would def buy some if I could find them!
> 
> Um.... y'all are gonna hate me because I found them at my local grocery store that's a Texas chain only. It's called HEB and they had them in the bakery and they are 200 cals and 7 g of fat for 2. They are about the size of a typical scone size and with the eggs and bacon more than satisfied me for hours.
> 
> I'll ship em to y'all if you think they'd ship ok!
> 
> 
> 
> You girls have me thinking I need to figure out what my reward schedule is going to be.



Ditto!! And I think we should all post our reward schedule and a pic or story about us enjoying our rewards ** and lets keep it PG! ** 



eliz991 said:


> Oh my God I'm caught up!
> 
> Half of you are saying "who are you" and the other half are saying "oh darn she's back!"   Just say you missed me and make me feel good!
> 
> back.
> 
> We MISSED you.
> 
> 
> They made me say it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding. Seriously glad you're back!
> 
> Hope you had fun in Vegas, sorry for the sickies and the over worked-ness. Ick.
> 
> Found a great new site to track too, it is called fat secret.  What I like about it is that you can put it as an app on your phone (wish the bodybugg did that!) and what is even cooler is it has a feature where you can scan the barcode and it will figure out what food it is for you!
> 
> Bodybugg has a new mobile app for Droid I know. or at least a mobile site. Still not a huge fan of their tracking website. I feel like I'm tracking twice most of the time, once to look up cals, once to transfer into bodybugg. BUT I love seeing my deficit and all the charts and graphs etc after a few weeks of data so I'm not complaining!





eliz991 said:


> Okay here is today's food so far!  (I will warn you people in advance - sometimes I eat a LOT, and on the weekends I usually drink.  And I can drink a lot.  So please don't yell at me, I am just aiming for honest tracking and I promise I do not have a drinking problem!)
> 
> Honest is the best, no judgement here!!!
> 
> Oh also Gelly - I can't remember if I told you this but I have to take days off from the bugg in the summer (half the time I have short sleeves or tank tops and can't/won't wear it anyway) because it is so hot here.  I emailed them and they told me I had a nickel allergy.  I don't, but if I wear it too long in the heat it kind of burns my skin.  Taking it off when I sleep and changing arms seems to help.  I've even worn it on my leg before when my top wouldn't hide it (on my calf).
> 
> Good to know! Does it work as accurately on your calf? I haven't had any problems yet but wondered as it gets hotter if it'll get irritating. Since I don't work, I don't care if it shows with short sleeves! Sorry you have to be concious of yours! Totally understand though. I wouldn't want co-workers asking about it, either.





2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I'm going to jump over and read your trip report, I was reading someone else's (can't think of her name) and you met them during your trip. I've been meaning to read all about your trip.  Piper is a cutie from the picture you posted.
> 
> Well.... when you get time, read mine too!
> 
> SHAMLESS PLUG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said above I totally get the chin thing. If you hadn't have mentioned it I wouldn't have thought about it - its a perception thing.
> 
> Totally agree. We're all our worst critics me thinks.





officereg said:


> Wow…. So I have been looking for a picture for a few days.  I’ve come to realize that I am not in many pictures.  I don’t know why this bothers me now.  I think that when my time comes my family will not have any pictures of me to look at and spark memories.  The few pictures I have I am way behind everyone and all you can see is my face.  Regardless if I ever lose another pound or not I vow to be in more pictures so my family will have pictures of me!
> 
> I came to the same realization a few years ago. I told DH when we had DS2 that he better not try to duck out of pictures, cus I promise we'll both look better now than we will in 40 years.
> 
> I’ve learned that we are our own worse critics.  I am looking at everyone’s pictures and they say things like “my pointy chin” or “big butt” and honestly I look at the pictures and think, “wow, she is pretty”



So true!!!! 




eliz991 said:


> 2 Eagle Mom - does it have a camera?  It just takes a picture of the barcode with the camera really.  It's making me much more honest because I always have my phone even if I'm not by the computer!
> 
> I'm gonna have to see if I can find that app. Hmmm.
> Officereg - even though I dumped on my own picture, I agree with you - I didn't see anything bad in anyone else's picture and thought everyone looked really pretty and happy!  Okay, lesson learned, let's not put ourselves down before someone else has a chance to!  I bet we all do it lots of ways:  "I like your top..." "Oh this old thing?  I've had it forever....."  "Wow you look really nice today..." "Thanks but my hair is so frizzy, this humidity is terrible...."




AGREED! 



Tracking for the day:

GULP




Breakfast: 1 packet instant oatmeal with 2 tbsp of sugar

Snack/Lunch:
1 serving ruffles potato chips
1 tbsp love dip
1/2 a banana
2 soft and chewy cookies

Dinner:

FOUR flour tortillas and FOUR slices of cheese



I was hungry and they were fresh and tasted ridiculously good.

I'm going to make the kids hamburger helper, something I don't really like and won't tempt me and I'll have a piece of fruit for a snack later and then I'll be done for the day.



Watched Up with DS7. I'd never seen it. Sat here and . Makes me want to get healthy that much more so I can live a long life with hubby and live out our adventures before one of us passes. 


I was very happy about American Idol too. Runner up is amazing but the winner is more my style of music.

Gonna watch SYTYCD later when I can ff through the commercials. 

Catch y'all later!!!

Edited:

Snack: 2 servings ruffles potato chips and 1 serving of Vanilla wafers!


I wish I could figure out why somedays it's so easy to stay in control of my portions and selections and not binge and other days I can't quit shoveling it in!!

ARGH!

Thursday May 27 DONE


----------



## Mndisneygirl

officereg said:


> Wow. So I have been looking for a picture for a few days. Ive come to realize that I am not in many pictures. I dont know why this bothers me now. I think that when my time comes my family will not have any pictures of me to look at and spark memories. The few pictures I have I am way behind everyone and all you can see is my face. Regardless if I ever lose another pound or not I vow to be in more pictures so my family will have pictures of me!
> 
> Ive learned that we are our own worse critics. I am looking at everyones pictures and they say things like my pointy chin or big butt and honestly I look at the pictures and think, wow, she is pretty
> 
> Anyway I will scan some more for a picture. If I have no luck I will take one.ewwww


 
You know, I recently thought about this too.  That's why we have done so many more photopass pics.  Your kids know you as "mom".  They don't think my mom is fat.  That's just what you look like.  They will want to have family pictures someday, and they're going to remember you that way. You don't want them wondering, why wasn't mom with us or in any pictures?  We only look this way for now.  When we all get to skinny island, we'll just take MORE pictures!!  
 I like that many of us are using pictures from WDW!! 
Patrick - that is a cool picture of you.

Dawn - hope these meds kick in soon!

I went to the grocery store today and bought so much healthy stuff!! Lots of fruits! I got my watermelon and boy was it good!!! We had it with our dinner - hamburgers, but I grilled a portobello mushroom with lowfat pepperjack cheese on it.  I did eat a yucky white bun.  Then we had corn on the cob. I only had one, even though there was an extra one that DH said "would go to waste b/c it's no good leftover".  I refused to eat it. It's still sitting on the counter!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

officereg said:


> Wow. So I have been looking for a picture for a few days.  Ive come to realize that I am not in many pictures.  I dont know why this bothers me now.  I think that when my time comes my family will not have any pictures of me to look at and spark memories.  The few pictures I have I am way behind everyone and all you can see is my face.  Regardless if I ever lose another pound or not I vow to be in more pictures so my family will have pictures of me!
> 
> Ive learned that we are our own worse critics.  I am looking at everyones pictures and they say things like my pointy chin or big butt and honestly I look at the pictures and think, wow, she is pretty
> 
> Anyway I will scan some more for a picture.  If I have no luck I will take one.ewwww


I totally agreed.  I'm forever putting myself down.  



eliz991 said:


> 2 Eagle Mom - does it have a camera?  It just takes a picture of the barcode with the camera really.  It's making me much more honest because I always have my phone even if I'm not by the computer! It's not a iPod phone, so no camera
> 
> Officereg - even though I dumped on my own picture, I agree with you - I didn't see anything bad in anyone else's picture and thought everyone looked really pretty and happy!  Okay, lesson learned, let's not put ourselves down before someone else has a chance to!  I bet we all do it lots of ways:  "I like your top..." "Oh this old thing?  I've had it forever....."  "Wow you look really nice today..." "Thanks but my hair is so frizzy, this humidity is terrible...."


A while back I mentioned how I have a bad self image, I just don't see the change in me. I just see the amount of weight I have to lose, well the talk about "before" and "after" pictures talk started me thinking. I started to search for some pictures of me before I started losing weight.  I too had to search long and hard for a picture that didn't have me hiding behind something or someone. I finally found it and I shocked myself.  I'm going to post it right over my scale in the bathroom so I see it every morning as a reminder to never go back.  




gellybean said:


> Glad your DH is ok!! One night I had just hung up with hubby (he had called to tell me he was on his way home) and I was trying to change a diaper and he called back again after we'd just agreed I'd see him when he got home so I had to run and get the phone after halfway doing the diaper fastening etc . After seeing caller id, I answered by saying... Geeesh HUBBY you do realize that I do have things I need to be doing around here other than talking to you right?
> 
> And I here... sorry baby but I'm kinda sitting in the middle of the road after spinning out on wet pavement and I need you to come pick me up.
> 
> Yeah. I felt like a <insert a myriad of dirty words here>. I just thank God it was him calling and not a police officer.
> 
> He had spun out and hit the median, stopping inches from going into oncoming traffic and thankfully avoiding any cars on his side as he spun.  Thank goodness he was able to control the car well enough to not hit anyone else.
> 
> Ok is it just me or is Jesus glaring at you?  I don't think he likes your sexy mama look.
> 
> And if that's not Jesus but your scary looking um I mean interesting looking uncle than I'm really enjoying this foot in my mouth that I just inserted.
> 
> Ok, I thought that as well!
> 
> 
> LOVE the idea of before and after shots!!!! I'm gonna have to aim for that for my December trip. My heaviest pic was taken in March of 07 but I have a ton of pics from a Disney trip in April 07 so I know I could find plenty of Before and After pic spots! LOVE IT! I think we should all try to do that for any upcoming Disney trips since this is a DISNEY thread. Even if we aren't at goal per se it'd be nice to see the progression!  I've got the before all picked out. Now I just got to work on the "after" photo
> 
> Ditto!! And I think we should all post our reward schedule and a pic or story about us enjoying our rewards ** and lets keep it PG! **  Besides getting the palm tree I think I'm going to get a manicure for my 5lb mark.10lbs pedicure, 20lbs massage?  Can you tell I like the spa services?
> 
> Watched Up with DS7. I'd never seen it. Sat here and . Makes me want to get healthy that much more so I can live a long life with hubby and live out our adventures before one of us passes. I was SO not expecting how sad the movie was, but I agree, it just makes me want to live life to the fullest no matter what age you are.
> 
> Gonna watch SYTYCD later when I can ff through the commercials. I don't watch SYTYCD, but I can't live without my DVR, made AI much easier to watch without having to wait for the commercials OR I get too impatient and cruise the channels and then miss the show that I was originally watching
> 
> Catch y'all later!!!




Today went pretty well

Breakfast - Low Fat Peanut Butter, Banana and Sandwich Thin

Lunch - chicken thigh, roasted potatoes & carrots, Fiber One bar

Snack - String cheese, cherries

Dinner - Chicken thigh, Brown rice

Dessert - SF Vanilla ice cream with SF chocolate syrup

*MAY 27 DONE*


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

Man this is an active thread! Good for us for hanging together!!


2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Not a weird question at all.  I was really surprised how quickly the close started to feel lose (maybe it was because they were so friggin tight before). I'd say go out and buy two pairs of pants that you can rotate in the size that fits. Shop the sales or discount stores. The problem that I had was I one size was too big, but the next size down was tight.  *But girl if you can pull your pants down without unbuttoning them - you need some new pants*.  Just don't blow the budget on them.  Maybe we could start a clothes swap? I just donated a bunch of stuff, but heck I'd rather have someone here that can use them.  I know that I have a couple of GAP lightweight sweater shirts (short sleeve) in XXL that are almost new that don't work for me anymore.



Thanks for the info. I'm thinking that the next size down might be too small still.  I'm hoping to go shopping this weekend.  The part I bolded made me laugh!




Duchie said:


> OK, but WHEN did they all die?  Did they die during the atomic bomb explosion (when the whole flash-sideways thing started)?  Or did they die in the plane crash?  Because if they died in the crash their entire time on the island was purgatory.  But that was when they met each other and many of the relationships formed.
> 
> I'm really over-thinking this.    We watched it Monday night and it stuck with me all day yesterday.  I was OK until Sawyer and Juliet reunited, then I pretty much lost it.
> 
> 
> No, you're not crazy.  And I know just how you feel.  I was going to hold off on buying new clothes until I had dropped some more weight.  But then one day I caught a glimps of myself in the mirror and realized something - clothes that are too big look just as bad as clothes that are too small.  For me, part of this whole journey is to learn to like myself again and as part of that I need to feel comfortable with my appearance.  So I allowed myself to get just a few new things.  If you have a Kohl's in your area, shop their clearance rack - they have some really great deals there.  I bought just a few pairs of shorts a few weeks ago and already one pair is too big.  But not unflatering too big, so I'll keep wearing them.



Good point.  I'm starting to think that the baggy clothes are looking bad, sloppy even.  I work with young children and am a college student, so jeans work for me.  

And OMG, I absolutely lost it when Juliet and Sawyer were reunited.  I was hanging in there until then.  But from that moment onward, I was sobbing!



Mndisneygirl said:


> I was told a couple weeks ago by my boss to get some new pants b/c the ones I was wearing were too big! I was thrilled, but same problem - the next size down was still a bit tight.  I do need to go buy a belt.  That will get me through.  But if you can pull them off - you need new pants.  Ty some of the discount stores like Marshalls or TJ Maxx.  Even Target or Walmart has nice stuff that's not so expensive.  I like to have a pair in black, navy and tan.  Goes with everything.
> 
> 
> Lost - I loved it too!!!  I have been reading some threads and blogs about it.  I want to re-watch the finale (I'd love to get the whole show on DVD) and I understand that they did NOT die in the initial plane crash.  The island was real and what happened was real (if bizarre and unexplainable!).  The stuff that wasn't "real" was the sideways/purgatory time.  You are right- that was where and when they had to figure out who they needed to be with to "cross over".  I didn't know about all of the symbolism in the show until I read more.  Very cool and thoughtful. I'm hoping that they include a director's cut with info like that on the DVD.







gellybean said:


> Jumping in on the LOST discussion... HIJACK!
> 
> The more prevalent theory online and what I tend to agree with is that the island was REAL. They all really crashed and spent the time on the island. And because the time on the island was so important/meaningful/pivotal in each of their lives when they all died, some on the island, some off the island, some in 2004 or 2007 or even in old age ( we don't know when everyone died) they all went to the 'purgatory' place and waited for all the other people from the island, and they were basically waiting for Jack to realize he was 'dead' and was in this 'purgatory' place looking for all his fellow Island castaways.
> 
> So when Jack died on the island at the very end of the movie, in our normal time line of thinking, that was actually the same instance as the plane NOT crashing in the sideways timeline on episode 1 of season 6 (or maybe even before that instance. We don't know exactly how far back in his life Jack went in the alternative time line but I kinda think he went back to the plane not crashing).
> 
> When the bomb went off and Juliet was trapped at the end of season 5/beginning of season 6, there wasn't an alternative timeline at all, as the show made us believe it was. The reason the hatch was still imploded and built was because as they theorized, the bomb ending up causing the exact event that Daniel Faraday had been trying to stop, thus ultimately creating the need for the Swan Station and the button and the plane still crashing b/c Desmond didn't punch the button on the day of the crash.
> 
> The cool red herring for the entire season 6 was them leading us to believe that the alternate sideways timeline was their lives as if the plane had never crashed, when in reality it was their purgatory journeys to find each other. And as time doesn't have a meaning in the purgatory world, as Christian said, there is no 'now' in that world, the whole journey could have happened in the blink of Jack's eyes after he died.
> 
> Kate, Frank, Miles, Sawyer, Richard and Claire all got off the island and lived out their real lives back in 2007 until they died whenever they died. But they were taken back to that time in their lives, in the purgatory existence, to be reunited.
> 
> It's a crazy mind warp. I know. And honestly there are gonna be some other theories. But this is the best I can figure out from watching and researching online. Matthew Fox said he knew from the beginning of the show that the show would end with his eyes closing in death as a direct opposite of them opening in life at the start of the series. Thought that was kinda cool that he knew that all along.
> 
> Sorry to go on and on. I'm a huge fan too!!!!!!
> 
> And now back to your regularly scheduled program



LOVE your take on LOST!! Thats exactly what I thought happened in the finale.  I still have to rewatch it, and the whole season actually, to see what I missed!  Not sure what I'm going to do now that the show is over... LOST is my constant! 



Scrappy_Tink said:


> Regarding loose clothing...you'd be amazed at some of the clothing at thrift stores.  I've bought a lot of my boys clothing there, and one of my favorite sweaters that I get a lot of compliments about came from a Goodwill store for $4!!  You wouldn't believe how many brand new clothes I've given to GW because they were too big or too little...some even still had the tags on them!  It's embarrasing to admit, but I'm guilty of buying things too small, thinking I will fit into them eventually and they are just so darn cute!
> 
> Oh, and since we are talking about some of our issues...I think I have the opposite problems some anorexic.  I look in the mirror and I see a THINNER person....I don't see the "real" me, unless I look at a picture.  I HATE PICTURES!!!!  But that being said, in the spirit of this board, here I am...
> 
> Anyway, about Lost...YIKES!!!  I get confused just with everyone's interpretation!!  Hence the Show title LOST...   I watched every episode until this year, it just made my brain hurt.



I've never really been a thrift store shopper, but maybe I should be!?  I also see a much skinner person in the mirror than I do in pictures.  I'm always shocked at what I see when I look through the photos.   And you should watch LOST. You can't watch the first 5 seasons then stop! Season 6 is definitely worth it.

Thanks to everyone who responded about the clothes thing. I tried to find and quote everyone.  I felt like you guys would understand, and you did!  Thanks!  Looks like I'm going to be going shopping!!  I'll admit the size... right now, I'm in a size 20 pant.  Wow, that number sounded smaller in my head.  Those are the pants that are falling off.  Hopefully its not just because I've stretched them out!  I'm kinda between a regular and a plus size.  I wear a XXL (18-20) in most shirts, 1X is too small, but the 2X (20-22) stuff seems almost too big.  I'm very busty, so things fit me weird.  Forget button down shirts!!  

And ps:  A big welcome to all our new members!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

ok, so I figured it out but it's so small! Me and DH at Coronado Springs last xmas, anyway, if you want to get a magnifying glass and see me...ugh. Hey wait - you can click on it to make it bigger if you're so inclined...please click again when done to make me smaller tho. LOL! If only!


cereal/skim
some noodley ww thing for like 5 points
4 dark choco kisses
cheese stick
6 wheat thins/cheese
green beans
tator tots


love reading thru the posts - not enough brain in my head today to respond. Maybe after school ends tomorrow 

welcome new folks!!!

May 27 done


----------



## officereg

urg posting errors.  Disregard I am having trouble with my picture.  It shows in preview but not when I post.  I will try tomorrow


----------



## stitchfan23

Started out ok for the day and then went downhill fast.  I am owning it, moving on and am not letting it happen again.

Breakfast - 1 blackberry FF Yoplait Yogurt
Lunch - leftover salad with grilled steak, 2 pcs light rye bread
Snack - cupcake
Dinner - leftover potatoes (cold and tossed with cucumber and 1tbsp light cesear dressing), 2 homemade hamburger patties

* Here is where we crash and burn.  Hubby had baseball at 6:30 and hour away from home so we ate dinner early and it honestly wasn't enough that we were starving after so we ate...

Dbl cheesburger, medium fries and a medium coke zero from McD's and then I had a Twix chocolate bar Not sure why I caved in but I did so there it is over and done with.  On a good note I drank all my water today.

May 27th DONE (and we won't speak of it again)


----------



## pwmitch237

My day (food wise).....

Breakfast: 1C Cheerios w/ .5c of Skim Milk = 140 Calories
Lunch: Banana (109 Calories) & 2C of V8 Fusion Lite (Strawberry/Banana): 100 Calories
Snack(sort of): Being in NOLA; Beignets (3) (Café du Monde) = 527 Calories (& 11g of fat....why must they be so good?)  
Frozen Café Au Lait (Large): 50 Calories (estimate) - (their coffee has only 5 calories per 6 fl oz...and skim milk, can't be too bad)
Dinner: Fazzio's Meatball (just 1) (estimate) 250 Calories & Caesar Salad (Side) 250 Calories (estimate)

Total: 1,426 Calories.... kinda high for me. 
Time to go do "The Biggest Loser, Last Chance Workout" twice.... hopefully I'll still lose weight in the morning.

*MAY 27 DONE!*

(I'm going to try to end every one of my posts with a (hopefully motivating) quote )

"Do you want to be skinny or what? KEEP GOING!!!!" - Jillian Michaels


----------



## gellybean

Totally meant to mention this earlier and forgot-

For all us LOSTies-

ABC came out today and said that they were responsible for the 'scene' after the LOST word flashed and the credits started rolling. The plane on the beach was supposed to give us a minute to decompress after all the drama but before the local news started. 

SO the writers had no intention for us to draw any conclusions from the plane on the beach by itself cus they didn't put the scene there.

Thought that might help some people to reconcile the whole what was the island, what was purgatory issue!




I may come back and edit my previous post to DONE for today's tracking. Still not hungry. Made the boys dinner and didn't eat any. DH called and offered food from his restaurant and I turned it down. 

Might be able to salvage this day calorie wise yet.

I'm seriously thinking about doing Southbeach some over the summer. I really need to concentrate on proteins and veggies and quit eating so many dang carbs. And with summer time I think it would be easier to give up processed carbs for a while with all the fresh fruits and veggies out there. 

NOT giving up on Bodybugg by any means, just trying to tweak my eating habits some.

LESS carbs more whole foods. I'm really seeing a pattern in my eating habits. Eating way too many processed foods!



But that's what long term tracking is for! So  for learning something!


----------



## pipersmom

Just logging and heading to bed!

Breakfast- Yopait FF Harvest Peach, coffee

Lunch- Salad w/ 2 tbs FF Italian, roast beef on sandwich thin w/ FF mayo & tomato

Dinner- WW Shrimp Marinara w/ 3 oz added shrimp *there were only 3 shrimp!! 3!!!..LOL*

Snacks- Rice Krispies w/ skim and blueberries, WW Chocolate Cookies & Cream Ice Cream bar..yummy!

May 27- DONE!


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

gellybean said:


> Totally meant to mention this earlier and forgot-
> 
> For all us LOSTies-
> 
> ABC came out today and said that they were responsible for the 'scene' after the LOST word flashed and the credits started rolling. The plane on the beach was supposed to give us a minute to decompress after all the drama but before the local news started.
> 
> SO the writers had no intention for us to draw any conclusions from the plane on the beach by itself cus they didn't put the scene there.
> 
> Thought that might help some people to reconcile the whole what was the island, what was purgatory issue!



I heard that too! I figured it was bringing us full circle and remember the beginning of the series.  Do you ever visit DarkUFO? Its a huge LOST website, covering everything.  I love reading about what other people think of the show and the mythology behind it.  Just a snipet from DarkUFO: the Man in Black has a name, but they decided not to devulge it.  His name is Samuel.  I like Man in Black better! LOL


----------



## graciejane

Okay, here goes my tracking for the day.....

egg on a whole grain  muffin, low fat cheese

no sugar no carb rock star

grilled chicken with 1/2 cup noodles.

I had no fruit or veggies....but I did drink lots of water.

Tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## lizzyb5280

Geez!  I miss out on a week or so, and had like a dozen pages to read! (Admittedly, just skimmed, but still....)  There's noooo way I'd be able to respond to all of it, but here goes:

First of all, welcome to all our new members!  (Esp. Patrick, as I'm right up the road in BR!) Congrats to all who have had great losses, and hugs to those going through tough times.

In the realm of OT, I've heard there were a few shows that had series/season finales lately.  Lost?  AI?  DWTS?  I couldn't tell ya, as I've never seen even one episode of any of them.  (Seen bits and pieces of AI, but I don't think ever a whole episode.)  There's only one show that we consistenly watch on network television (will occasionally watch current episodes of House, but mostly just the reruns) and that is BIGGEST LOSER! So amazed with all of their success!  I feel bad for Koli though, as his percentages would have blown Michael out the water had he been chosen as a finalist - and I cast a few votes for Daris.  Same thing happened to Heba a couple seasons ago; she won the at-home prize, but actually had a higher percentage weight loss than the title winner (I think it was Michelle that season).  

As for myself, I haven't been around much b/c we've been crazy busy.  Just general busy over the weekend, then Monday & Tuesday had three Dr appointments in two days (neuro and gyn for me, ped for DD). I've been eating decently I think, but not tracking.  Back on it today though; I can't believe I missed the goal by one day last time!  I'll get it this week!  Didn't keep track of quantities for spark, but did keep a running food log in my head.

Breakfast - mini bagel with butter and cinnamon sugar
AM snack - raisins
Lunch - 1/2 a BLT salad from Cracker Barrel (LO from Tuesday) with Light Ranch
PM snack 1 - grapes
Dinner - 4 baked chicken wings (whole wings), whole wheat pasta shells (w/ some sort of sauce made by DH), steamed cauliflower
PM snack 2 - 1 thin mint, and a few doritos as I was making DH's lunch

*Thursday May 27 Done!*

OH!  I almost forgot my picture!  This is me and DD at the zoo on Mother's Day.  One of the things that bothers me most about the way I look is that my SCI has cost me a lot of my posture, which wasn't great to begin with.  So couple that with being overweight and being insanely large-chested, I feel like all I am is a set of lopsided breasts and a lap; I have no torso anymore!  My reward to myself when I am maintaining goal weight AND done having kids is a breast reduction.  I've wanted one since I was 15, and can't wait!


----------



## littlepeppers

OMG!!!  Why are we doing pictures?  I avoid cameras like the plague.   Accountability!!!!!

I had to go back to Nov 2009 to find a pic.  I have 8 extra friends hanging on my body since this pic was taken.





Did some P90X but my C-section  scar is literally killing me.  I know it didn't heal right.  I had 2 emergency sections from hip bone to hip bone.  Not the cute little ones that most people have.  I may not be able to do the stomach stuff.  I'm in a lot of pain & I am moving aroung like I'm 10days post C-section.  My other muscles hurt in a good way.


----------



## njcarita

lizzyb5280 said:


>



what an amazingly lovely picture....... U have inspired me to start taking more pictures with my kids...... I'm another mom who sadly if  only we went  by "photographic record" didn't exist in her kids lives.....


----------



## njcarita

add me to the posting what i eat challenge.... I'll start recording today.... really need to figure out what the heck is going on.....


----------



## littlepeppers

Breakfast - putting salt in pool (forgot about it until it was too late)
*Got a good work out brushing the salt in the pool to make it dissolve faster.  All 310lbs of the salt.

Early Lunch - veggi filled lasagna (home made)- small piece

Dinner (remind me to kill DH) - Chinese buffet

**DH thinks we need full blown meals.  We were messing w/ the pool & I didn't get to cook.  Instead of sandwiches, cereal......... he wanted to go out to the store   ie...eat out


----------



## zoegirl

littlepeppers said:


> Breakfast - putting salt in pool (forgot about it until it was too late)
> *Got a good work out brushing the salt in the pool to make it dissolve faster.  All 310lbs of the salt.
> 
> Early Lunch - veggi filled lasagna (home made)- small piece
> 
> Dinner (remind me to kill DH) - Chinese buffet
> 
> **DH thinks we need full blown meals.  We were messing w/ the pool & I didn't get to cook.  Instead of sandwiches, cereal......... he wanted to go out to the store   ie...eat out






This post just cracked me up. I'm sure so many of us can say we want to kill our DHs for leading us to the dark side with food.

what i ate yesterday:
Breakfast: again none 3 cups of coffee. I promise I really do eat breakfast, just haven't had much of an appetite the last few days.
Lunch: Salad with 1/2 cup of leftover taco meat, & some chips w/homemade salsa
dinner:2 of my sweet girlfriends took me out for the evening to help get my mind off of my dad's death. I ate sushi (2 rolls), a salad w/ginger dressing and 1 beer.
I'm trying to keep up with drinking water. I am so bad with this. I try to not make anything else available to drink except water & I still fail. Want to get better at drinking what I'm supposed to.

May 27 done


~bree~


----------



## njcarita

zoegirl said:


> I'm trying to keep up with drinking water. I am so bad with this. I try to not make anything else available to drink except water & I still fail. Want to get better at drinking what I'm supposed to.
> 
> May 27 done
> 
> 
> ~bree~


  I'm also trying to up my water intake.. but I really try to stay away from artificial sweetners, colors etc... so I was so excited when I saw these the other day.... I use one a day... to relieve water bordem...






has no artificial sweetners , colors or preservatives and only 15 calories each..


----------



## officereg

Holy large picture....sorry I can not seem to get it smaller.  Oh well.  I am in the back like usual.  My son is next then my niece and nephew.  We were at the Henry Ford Museum in December.  This was at my heaviest 237.


----------



## officereg

I also found this and laughed until it hurt.


----------



## tlenzendorf

As promised... the leg!


----------



## tlenzendorf




----------



## tlenzendorf

Yesterday's food intake...

Breakfast: Bowl Raisin Bran Crunch w/skim

Lunch: Sub-whole wheat sub roll, ham, provolone, lettuce, tomato, miracle whip.  1 apple, Diet Pepsi.  We had a party for a birthday and I DIDN'T order Olive Garden OR eat dessert!  Huge success!! 

Dinner: Whole wheat pasta salad-Whole Wheat Rotini, carrots, broccoli, cauliflower, fat free italian dressing and shredded parmesan.  1 piece wheat bread with 2 TSP peanut butter

Beverages at ball: 2 Jello shots(with Vodka), 1 Miller Lite

LOTS OF WATER

Exercise- I coach Mariah's softball team, so I practiced with them for 1.5 hours, then we drove to my game and I played for an hour.

I don't even feel bad about the ball beverages, I worked hard and ate well!

Weds, May 26 Done!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Okay, let me preface this with an "I'm sorry, but...."

EWWWW!!  Those are gross pictures of the leg injury heard 'round the world!!  Let me just say...you have my attention and my sympathy.  I hope it heals quickly.

The car accident yesterday sort of robbed me of my appetite so although I ate my meals...they were tiny.  So I still had 12 points left at the end of the day.  I decided (since hubby wanted a treat) that I would do ice cream and I indulged in an 8 point cone...and then felt guilty about it for an hour afterward.  Still had four regular points left for the day even after the indulgence and 2 exercise points as well as ALL of my weekly flex points.  But, I figured that it was like a meal's worth of empty calories and hence a bad choice.  

Anyway, I've forgiven myself for that...although I may not have if the scale hadn't been nice to me again this morning.  Weighed in at 252.8 so down 0.8 pounds overnight.  How much longer can I keep this up??  I'm enjoying this daily weight loss posting and I'll be sad when I'll have to resort to weekly bragging...I mean sharing!!  

I'm going to ignore all the Jesus comments, I want to have immunity from all of the lightening strikes!!    But I think he's up there cheering me on to hot mama-ness.  I'm only planning on seducing my own husband so I should be good to go.  

I've noticed that when I see myself alone in a picture, I often think..."hey!  That's not so bad."  It's only when I'm standing with my skinny mini friends that I can hear the Fat Albert theme song in my head.

Case in point:






This was taken at Christmas last year.  Thankfully these pants are too large now...however you can see DH is still sexy despite his extra 40 pounds.  (I'm jealous of that.)  I'd like to be able to look at pictures of the two of us and not wonder what he is doing with me.  I outweigh him by a lot.  

And now that I have just confirmed your suspicions that I am extremely vain, I'll sign off for now!!  Please continue to love me.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

HOLY HANNAH!!! That is one ugly bruise!!  I hope it's improving!

I guess we're all a bit vain - or we wouldn't be so shy about being in pictures because we're overweight right?  I always notice my weight in pictures, never in the mirror.  The good thing is I had a new ID picture taken for work recently and compared it to an old one and you can see how much thinner I am in the face.  Of course, I'm not sure, but I think the old one may have been taken when I was pregnant!  

Doing well eating today- made myself a yogurt parfait with greek honey flavored yogurt, blueberries and organic granola cereal.  Then I had a banana.
Lunch was a wrap with steak, lowfat pepperjack, mushrooms and lettuce.
I ate my calcium chews for dessert (chocolate flavored!)

I spend the morning outside at my kids' school for game day, so I drank some water, but it was getting warm.  Going to go get more water now and walk the dog.

Happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## zoegirl

Sara - I want to try those crystal light packs. I plan on buying some as soon as I go through the box of fake sugar propel packs I have. Love the aerobics quote. We have all felt that way at some point or other haven't we?

tlen - ohgoodgrief that's a nasty bruise! I hope it looks worse than it feels, and if it feels bad that it heals soon.

stayhomemom - I just want to say I think it's sexy that you think your husband is sexy. I think too many folks look outside the home for validation & the fact that you want to look and feel sexy for your husband speaks volumes about your character. I also know how you feel about having "skinny-mini" friends. My two closest are both a size 4  one having one of those rock hard bodies I only dream of having. If she weren't such a sweet person I'd hate her guts  but in her defense she works hard to look as good as she does. And she's one of my biggest fans so I think I'll keep her 

Sheree - I'm totally hungry after reading what you've eaten today. Think I'll go fix some lunch


----------



## PixiePlanner

I am off of work shortly but wanted to check in before leaving for a long weekend. My home computer is STILL down. I will post my weight on Tuesday Dawn. 

Have a FABULOUS weekend everyone. Enjoy.


----------



## gellybean

Just a quick drive by. I'm running around trying to pack for me and both boys. Heading to my parents house for Memorial Day weekend.

Tricia- YEOWCH! I'm cringing just looking that leg. You win the battle scar award for the week.

Julie- I bet if you asked him your hubby thinks your sexy too!! I have issues cus I think my hubby is hot and I'm not but when I talk to him he feels the exact way, only opposite. That I'm hot and he's not. A lot of it is perception. Course my response to him is I'd feel a lot better if I thought *I* was sexy. So I totally get it!

Bree- I totally agree about wanting to hate your skinny friends. Which is why I don't have any!  
Just kidding! Though my bff was TINY for a long time and now she's struggling and actually admitted to me she was sorry for thinking all those years that I could just 'eat less and exercise more' and be skinny. A little redemption in that, not gonna lie.


Dawn- hope you start to feel better once and for all!! Is it ok if I post all my trackings for Friday-Monday on Tuesday since our tracking week runs Thurs-Thurs anyway? 


I'm out like trout! Will probably post my weigh in Tuesday morning when I return. I'll be reading over the weekend from my phone but probably won't post. 

Have a fabulous and safe weekend!!!


----------



## eliz991

Gelly - yeah, working at a court it's better if I don't walk around looking like I have a house arrest monitor stuck on my arm!  Plus I hate the way it looks, it squishes my arm fat.  Love the graphs and stuff though, like you!  On the leg it's not as accurate, it will give you a higher reading because you move your legs more than your arm.  I actually started doing it that way during spin because I read so many people complaining that it didn't measure biking well (which is true, on my arm it would give me like 150 calories for spinning, on my leg more like 500).  It will get easier to track on their site after a while, assuming you eat the same things.  

I'm totally going to Central Market for those mini croissants!  We don't have regular HEB up here, but CM carries a lot of their stuff so I'll see if they have them.

Hope everyone else is having a good day - no time to quote right now!  But speaking of quotes, Patrick I love the one of Jillian that you have today!

Food today so far:

post midnight:  half of a red stripe = 75 calories

breakfast:  coke and a leftover taco (can you tell I was a little hung over?)  = 361 calories

snack:  goldfish crackers = 140 calories

lunch:  WW pasta with ricotta and spinach (I wasn't sure about this one but it was actually pretty good) = 280 calories

Not planning an afternoon snack; don't know about dinner yet but it will probably be out again since we have no food in the house. Maybe a big salad since we are going to a party tonight and I know I will be drinking again (wine, most likely).

Dinner and evening (I wasn't very hungry):   3 oz boneless Flounder,1/2 cup Green Snap Beans, 1/4 serving Long Grain & Wild Rice   
  37 1/2 oz White Table Wine (this is a bottle and a half, if you're wondering) = 1033 calories

Total for day = 1890, not terrible for a Friday

Friday, May 28 done!


----------



## pwmitch237

I'll be out of town for the next week so, I won't be able to get on here until next Friday afternoon. Have a great week ya'll!

-Patrick

"Stand up and FINISH what you STARTED!" - Bob Harper


----------



## officereg

Bree- I totally agree about wanting to hate your skinny friends. Which is why I don't have any! :rolleyes1 
Just kidding! Though my bff was TINY for a long time and now she's struggling and actually admitted to me she was sorry for thinking all those years that I could just 'eat less and exercise more' and be skinny. A little redemption in that said:
			
		

> My husband always called me a chubby chaser because a good majority of my friends are "curvy"  I must just click better with them, maybe we have more in common???


----------



## MulanUSAF

Dizneydawn said:


> #2  Who knew our Mulan brought to the table some Asian decadence?    Anyone?  Anyone?  Bueller...Bueller?  (I so did but you look so stinkin cute and totally like Mulan.  If I had to pick a Disney character I looked like it would be Captain Smede.  Not so sexy.
> 
> 
> *
> If Mulan is actually from Sweden and just looked tan - please explain it to her.*



Aww, thanks Dawn!  

Mulan is a very dear story/movie for me.  I first heard the tale from my grandmother when I was a little girl, long before the first Disney exec ever started thinking about making a movie out of it.  Of course, her version was a bit different and did not include a little red dragon named Mushu or storming the emperor's palace with a bunch of cross dressers.  

When the Disney movie was released, it came out the weekend just before I was heading off to the US Air Force Academy for basic cadet training.  My whole family went to watch this movie the night before I flew out to Colorado.  Very fitting send off movie wasn't it?  

Oh, and Dawn, YOU DO NOT LOOK LIKE MR. SMEE (from Peter Pan)!!!  Because every time I see him, I think of my brother's creepy middle school science teacher, who is currently serving a 15 year sentence in a federal prison for soliciting teens for you know what over the internet.    Luckily, none of his victims were students at the school... but I digress.

Resemblance wise, I say you are more along the lines of Cinderella's "bibbity bobbity boo" fairy godmother.  But the character you really remind me of is... 
<drumroll>








Rafiki!  






No no, don't kill me yet... I don't mean that you resemble a grizzled old baboon in looks!  I mean that he's wise, witty, respected, can thoroughly kick a$$ when necessary and just slightly  to make him all the more endearing.  From what I have read about you in your TRs and on here, you totally fit the bill.  


Okay... food log for yesterday:

Breakfast: a small bowl of Kashi cereal with strawberries; 1 Yoplait light

Lunch: Low carb tortilla rolled up with leftover chicken breast, roasted red pepper spread and muenster cheese, carrot sticks and hummus on the side

Dinner: Went out to a local Chinese buffet (celebrating my little brother's induction into National Honor Society); tried to eat mainly veggies or low carb stuff, like broccoli and beef, shrimp and asparagus, sauteed eggplant, broiled salmon, etc.  Stayed away from all the rice and noodle dishes.  I did have some coconut custard cake they brought out for my brother though, deliciously wicked stuff.

Thursday, May 27 Done!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

CrabbyYetLovable said:


> Thanks to everyone who responded about the clothes thing. I tried to find and quote everyone.  I felt like you guys would understand, and you did!  Thanks!  Looks like I'm going to be going shopping!!  I'll admit the size... right now, I'm in a size 20 pant.  Wow, that number sounded smaller in my head.  Those are the pants that are falling off.  Hopefully its not just because I've stretched them out!  I'm kinda between a regular and a plus size.  I wear a XXL (18-20) in most shirts, 1X is too small, but the 2X (20-22) stuff seems almost too big.  I'm very busty, so things fit me weird.  Forget button down shirts!!


Good luck with the shopping, hopefully with this weekend there will be lots of sales.  I'm in the in-between sizes as well.  I just went out to try on some pants and I can zip them but breathing all day would be an issue. Try and find a 14WP (short) size and its pretty near impossible.  But a regular Misses size doesn't have enough room in the stomach. Guess I better focus some workouts on that area.



stitchfan23 said:


> Started out ok for the day and then went downhill fast.  I am owning it, moving on and am not letting it happen again.
> 
> Breakfast - 1 blackberry FF Yoplait Yogurt
> Lunch - leftover salad with grilled steak, 2 pcs light rye bread
> Snack - cupcake
> Dinner - leftover potatoes (cold and tossed with cucumber and 1tbsp light cesear dressing), 2 homemade hamburger patties
> 
> * Here is where we crash and burn.  Hubby had baseball at 6:30 and hour away from home so we ate dinner early and it honestly wasn't enough that we were starving after so we ate...
> 
> Dbl cheesburger, medium fries and a medium coke zero from McD's and then I had a Twix chocolate bar Not sure why I caved in but I did so there it is over and done with.  On a good note I drank all my water today.
> 
> May 27th DONE (and we won't speak of it again)


Isn't it amazing once you start that slip, you just keep going?  I feel like I lost control of my body totally and all common sense leaves me. I swear someone takes over my body and pushes all logical thinking out.  HEY, Maybe I'm living in a Star Trek episode and I've been taken over by aliens?? Yeah, that's not going to fly here either...



pwmitch237 said:


> My day (food wise).....
> 
> Breakfast: 1C Cheerios w/ .5c of Skim Milk = 140 Calories
> Lunch: Banana (109 Calories) & 2C of V8 Fusion Lite (Strawberry/Banana): 100 Calories
> Snack(sort of): Being in NOLA; Beignets (3) (Café du Monde) = 527 Calories (& 11g of fat....why must they be so good?)
> Frozen Café Au Lait (Large): 50 Calories (estimate) - (their coffee has only 5 calories per 6 fl oz...and skim milk, can't be too bad)
> Dinner: Fazzio's Meatball (just 1) (estimate) 250 Calories & Caesar Salad (Side) 250 Calories (estimate):I guess this is where I'm glad I don't like coffee and/or beignets
> 
> Total: 1,426 Calories.... kinda high for me.
> Time to go do "The Biggest Loser, Last Chance Workout" twice.... hopefully I'll still lose weight in the morning.
> 
> *MAY 27 DONE!*
> 
> (I'm going to try to end every one of my posts with a (hopefully motivating) quote )
> 
> "Do you want to be skinny or what? KEEP GOING!!!!" - Jillian Michaels


Love it!



gellybean said:


> I may come back and edit my previous post to DONE for today's tracking. Still not hungry. Made the boys dinner and didn't eat any. DH called and offered food from his restaurant and I turned it down.
> 
> Might be able to salvage this day calorie wise yet.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about doing Southbeach some over the summer. I really need to concentrate on proteins and veggies and quit eating so many dang carbs. And with summer time I think it would be easier to give up processed carbs for a while with all the fresh fruits and veggies out there.
> 
> NOT giving up on Bodybugg by any means, just trying to tweak my eating habits some.
> 
> LESS carbs more whole foods. I'm really seeing a pattern in my eating habits. Eating way too many processed foods!
> 
> 
> 
> But that's what long term tracking is for! So  for learning something!


When I started tracking I was amazed at how many of my calories were used up with starches thereby Carbs.  I always said I couldn't do without all the bread, etc, but I've cut down a lot and I'm amazed at how much I can tell on the scale when I've gone overboard.



lizzyb5280 said:


> OH!  I almost forgot my picture!  This is me and DD at the zoo on Mother's Day.  One of the things that bothers me most about the way I look is that my SCI has cost me a lot of my posture, which wasn't great to begin with.  So couple that with being overweight and being insanely large-chested, I feel like all I am is a set of lopsided breasts and a lap; I have no torso anymore!  My reward to myself when I am maintaining goal weight AND done having kids is a breast reduction.  I've wanted one since I was 15, and can't wait!


 I LOVE this picture - your daughter is adorable and you both look so happy!! 

Mitch/Dan (skip this TMI paragraph)
I'm with you on the reduction.  I've always said that would be the one surgery that I'd do in a heartbeat. Have you gotten fitted for a bra?  I always just went to the department store and tried on a bunch and then picked one that I thought fit.  WELL, I recieved a gift card to a store that was know to have a fantastic selection and really good fitters (don't think that Nordstroms are all over the country) so I decided to go in and get properly fitted.  OMG!!  The girls are much perkier and my back actually feels better.  
 This was my expression once I saw the size that I was wearing. I had actually gone down in band size but I was wearing three cup sizes larger than I would select at the normal department store.  It was expensive but DH says it is WELL worth the $$.



littlepeppers said:


> Did some P90X but my C-section  scar is literally killing me.  I know it didn't heal right.  I had 2 emergency sections from hip bone to hip bone.  Not the cute little ones that most people have.  I may not be able to do the stomach stuff.  I'm in a lot of pain & I am moving aroung like I'm 10days post C-section.  My other muscles hurt in a good way.


Have you gotten checked out? I had a friend that had some major scar tissue that had to be dealt with.



littlepeppers said:


> Breakfast - putting salt in pool (forgot about it until it was too late)
> *Got a good work out brushing the salt in the pool to make it dissolve faster.  All 310lbs of the salt.
> 
> Early Lunch - veggi filled lasagna (home made)- small piece
> 
> Dinner (remind me to kill DH) - Chinese buffet
> 
> **DH thinks we need full blown meals.  We were messing w/ the pool & I didn't get to cook.  Instead of sandwiches, cereal......... he wanted to go out to the store   ie...eat out





zoegirl said:


> This post just cracked me up. I'm sure so many of us can say we want to kill our DHs for leading us to the dark side with food. EXACTLY!!
> 
> what i ate yesterday:
> Breakfast: again none 3 cups of coffee. I promise I really do eat breakfast, just haven't had much of an appetite the last few days.
> Lunch: Salad with 1/2 cup of leftover taco meat, & some chips w/homemade salsa
> dinner:2 of my sweet girlfriends took me out for the evening to help get my mind off of my dad's death. I ate sushi (2 rolls), a salad w/ginger dressing and 1 beer.
> I'm trying to keep up with drinking water. I am so bad with this. I try to not make anything else available to drink except water & I still fail. Want to get better at drinking what I'm supposed to.
> 
> May 27 done
> 
> 
> ~bree~


I was going to suggest the crystal light drinks, but Cary beat me to it.



njcarita said:


> I'm also trying to up my water intake.. but I really try to stay away from artificial sweetners, colors etc... so I was so excited when I saw these the other day.... I use one a day... to relieve water bordem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has no artificial sweetners , colors or preservatives and only 15 calories each..





officereg said:


> I also found this and laughed until it hurt.


It's a good think I wasn't drinking when I saw that! It would have been straight through the nose.



tlenzendorf said:


> As promised... the leg!


Yup, you win the best bruise I've seen in a while.  I hope it only looks bad and the pain is gone.



stayhomemom77 said:


> The car accident yesterday sort of robbed me of my appetite so although I ate my meals...they were tiny.  So I still had 12 points left at the end of the day.  I decided (since hubby wanted a treat) that I would do ice cream and I indulged in an 8 point cone...and then felt guilty about it for an hour afterward.  Still had four regular points left for the day even after the indulgence and 2 exercise points as well as ALL of my weekly flex points.  But, I figured that it was like a meal's worth of empty calories and hence a bad choice.  You have nothing to feel guilty for, if you tracked the ice cream and you were within your points you are good. Think of all that protein and calcium that you took in.  Did it have any fruit? Ice cream is my favorite so I feel like I have to defend its reputation.
> 
> Anyway, I've forgiven myself for that...although I may not have if the scale hadn't been nice to me again this morning.  Weighed in at 252.8 so down 0.8 pounds overnight.  How much longer can I keep this up??  I'm enjoying this daily weight loss posting and I'll be sad when I'll have to resort to weekly bragging...I mean sharing!!   You keep sharing away!!
> 
> I'm going to ignore all the Jesus comments, I want to have immunity from all of the lightening strikes!!    But I think he's up there cheering me on to hot mama-ness.  I'm only planning on seducing my own husband so I should be good to go.   As long as you use that bod for good (and within the vows of your marriage), he and we will be cheering you along
> 
> I've noticed that when I see myself alone in a picture, I often think..."hey!  That's not so bad."  It's only when I'm standing with my skinny mini friends that I can hear the Fat Albert theme song in my head.
> 
> Case in point:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was taken at Christmas last year.  Thankfully these pants are too large now...however you can see DH is still sexy despite his extra 40 pounds.  (I'm jealous of that.)  I'd like to be able to look at pictures of the two of us and not wonder what he is doing with me.  I outweigh him by a lot.
> 
> And now that I have just confirmed your suspicions that I am extremely vain, I'll sign off for now!!  Please continue to love me.


I wouldn't say you were vain, I wish I had your moxie!



gellybean said:


> Just a quick drive by. I'm running around trying to pack for me and both boys. Heading to my parents house for Memorial Day weekend.
> Have a fabulous and safe weekend!!!


Hope you have a fantastic weekend!!



MulanUSAF said:


> Mulan is a very dear story/movie for me.  I first heard the tale from my grandmother when I was a little girl, long before the first Disney exec ever started thinking about making a movie out of it.  Of course, her version was a bit different and did not include a little red dragon named Mushu or storming the emperor's palace with a bunch of cross dressers.
> 
> When the Disney movie was released, it came out the weekend just before I was heading off to the US Air Force Academy for basic cadet training.  My whole family went to watch this movie the night before I flew out to Colorado.  Very fitting send off movie wasn't it?  What a perfect way to send you off!
> 
> Dinner: Went out to a local Chinese buffet (celebrating my little brother's induction into National Honor Society); tried to eat mainly low carb stuff, like broccoli and beef, shrimp and asparagus, sauteed eggplant, broiled salmon, etc.  Stayed away from all the rice and noodle dishes.  I did have some coconut custard cake they brought out for my brother though, deliciously wicked stuff.


Mmmm...chinese buffet. Good job staying away from the carbs. And CONGRATULATIONS to your brother on the NHS award![/QUOTE]

Today's been pretty good, we get off early the day before a holiday and I went to the Y and did 30 minutes on the eliptical. Now we are off for our Friday night mexican dinner (already tracked it). I'll come back later and post my food journal later.


----------



## pwmitch237

Since I haven't left yet.... I thought I'd post my food journal for the day.

Breakfast: 1 Cup of Cheerios w/ .5 Cup of Skim Milk (140 Calories)
Lunch: Chicken & Rice Healthy Soup (200 Calories)
Dinner: Subway Sandwich (6" Wheat, Turkey, Lettuce, Tomato, Cucumbers, Green Bell Peppers, Olives, & Honey Mustard) (310 Calories) Baked Doritos (170 Calories) and Diet Coke.

Oh, and two tic-tacs (like that makes a difference...3.8 Calories)

Total: 653.8 Calories for the day........and I'm always full..... something just doesn't seem right about that.

MAY 28 DONE!
Alright, time to go hit Last Chance Workout....I will leave y'all with a quote, as always.

"BLOOD, SWEAT, and TEARS...leave it all on the gym floor." - Jillian Michaels


btw: lizzyb5280, thanks for the warm welcome! Good to see another Louisianian!


----------



## pipersmom

littlepeppers said:


> OMG!!!  Why are we doing pictures?  I avoid cameras like the plague.   Accountability!!!!!
> 
> Did some P90X but my C-section  scar is literally killing me.  I know it didn't heal right.  I had 2 emergency sections from hip bone to hip bone.  Not the cute little ones that most people have.  I may not be able to do the stomach stuff.  I'm in a lot of pain & I am moving aroung like I'm 10days post C-section.  My other muscles hurt in a good way.



Jennifer- Do you like the P90X? My understanding is that it doesn't involve a lot of cardio, mostly strength stuff?



zoegirl said:


> This post just cracked me up. I'm sure so many of us can say we want to kill our DHs for leading us to the dark side with food.
> 
> what i ate yesterday:
> Breakfast: again none 3 cups of coffee. I promise I really do eat breakfast, just haven't had much of an appetite the last few days.
> Lunch: Salad with 1/2 cup of leftover taco meat, & some chips w/homemade salsa
> dinner:2 of my sweet girlfriends took me out for the evening to help get my mind off of my dad's death. I ate sushi (2 rolls), a salad w/ginger dressing and 1 beer.
> I'm trying to keep up with drinking water. I am so bad with this. I try to not make anything else available to drink except water & I still fail. Want to get better at drinking what I'm supposed to.
> 
> May 27 done
> 
> 
> ~bree~



Bree- I am also horrible about the water thing. I may drink 3 glasses a day..I really need to get on that. I also am good for rationalizing..ie..well..the diet green tea is mostly water.. :



njcarita said:


> I'm also trying to up my water intake.. but I really try to stay away from artificial sweetners, colors etc... so I was so excited when I saw these the other day.... I use one a day... to relieve water bordem...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> has no artificial sweetners , colors or preservatives and only 15 calories each..



Thanks, Cary..definitely going to look for those!



stayhomemom77 said:


> I'm going to ignore all the Jesus comments, I want to have immunity from all of the lightening strikes!!    But I think he's up there cheering me on to hot mama-ness.  I'm only planning on seducing my own husband so I should be good to go.
> 
> I've noticed that when I see myself alone in a picture, I often think..."hey!  That's not so bad."  It's only when I'm standing with my skinny mini friends that I can hear the Fat Albert theme song in my head.
> 
> And now that I have just confirmed your suspicions that I am extremely vain, I'll sign off for now!!  Please continue to love me.



At least you know you have someone good looking over your shoulder  I never think I look big in the mirror, then I see a picture and it's  ! I was very good friends with a girl with an eating disorder in my early 20's, bar hopping days...I used to refer to us as "Mutt and Jeff"! Other than her, almost all of my friends have also been "fluffy".



gellybean said:


> Just a quick drive by. I'm running around trying to pack for me and both boys. Heading to my parents house for Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> 
> I'm out like trout! Will probably post my weigh in Tuesday morning when I return. I'll be reading over the weekend from my phone but probably won't post.
> 
> Have a fabulous and safe weekend!!!



I hope you have a great weekend! Thanks for the croissant tip, now at least I know why I haven't seen them!  We're going to the "Big City" tomorrow though, and I'll look while we're there.



officereg said:


> My husband always called me a chubby chaser because a good majority of my friends are "curvy"  I must just click better with them, maybe we have more in common???



LOL Sara! I think a lot of it is the commonalities. I also have to wonder if part of it for me was knowing I could eat in front of my fluffy friends without them judging, etc? Something to think about for me, I guess!

Dawn..See you don't check in for a bit and the thread goes crazy..the inmates taking over the asylum!  I'm sorry you're having pain issues though. 

Okay, my tracking for today!

Breakfast- Bagel thin & Brummel- Brown, coffee
Lunch- 2 Chicken egg rolls, duck sauce, Yoplait Lite banana cream pie
Dinner- Cafe Steamers Beef Merlot, water
Snacks- Grapes, WW Ice cream bar, string cheese, cukes w/ ranch

I think tomorrow will be my first challenging day, we're going to the next city over, and will undoubtedly be eating out for either lunch or dinner. I'm planning on something light for breakfast (fruit or something) and then eating the other meal around where we end up eating. We'll see!

May 28- Done!


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

Arrrghhhh, I haven't been able to get on all day!! 

Didn't do so well today, was busy and broke and got a Pepsi.    Then to top it off, I had spaghetti for dinner (tho didn't have hardly anything to eat all day).  *sigh* back to the drawing board tomorrow.

I hope you'all have a wonderful Memorial Day weekend...and please remember all of those who fought and died for this great nation.

Today....

piece of pepperoni pizza on the run...
Pepsi
bowl of spaghetti. 

MAY 28TH DONE (Thank goodness!!)


----------



## Duchie

Hey all! 

Feels like I've been MIA for a couple of days.  It's all good here, just nuts as usual.  I haven't had time to read the last couple of pages but I'll get caught up over the weekend.

One thing I did notice - tlenzendorf WOWZA that's one heckuva bruise!  Owwie!  I'm going to limp just thinking about it!

OK, the real reason I am posting tonight..... My DD has suddenly outgrown ALL of her pants.  Her shorts are suddenly much too tight.  Hitting puberty and changing shape you say?  Quite possibly true!  Anyway we had to go shopping tonight and she wanted to go to Old Navy.  As she was trying on shorts I was browsing through their clearance rack.  An associate walked by and told me that their entire clearance section is an additional 50% off of the clearance price.    I found 3 shirts for her, and the most expensive was $3.24.  I didn't get a chance to browse the ladies section in depth but I did notice they had quite a bit on sale.  So Crabby Amy and all of those of you contemplating shopping for new clothes, you may want to stop by and see if they have anything.

I love everyone's pictures!  I will post one of me soon I promise as soon as I remember my Photobucket login information, figure out how to resize pictures and find one with me in it.  I'm sure I'll have a child strategically placed in front of me (as always) but I think you will all understand.


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

Duchie said:


> Hey all!
> 
> OK, the real reason I am posting tonight..... My DD has suddenly outgrown ALL of her pants.  Her shorts are suddenly much too tight.  Hitting puberty and changing shape you say?  Quite possibly true!  Anyway we had to go shopping tonight and she wanted to go to Old Navy.  As she was trying on shorts I was browsing through their clearance rack.  An associate walked by and told me that their entire clearance section is an additional 50% off of the clearance price.    I found 3 shirts for her, and the most expensive was $3.24.  I didn't get a chance to browse the ladies section in depth but I did notice they had quite a bit on sale.  So Crabby Amy and all of those of you contemplating shopping for new clothes, you may want to stop by and see if they have anything.



Thanks for the heads up! Most of my clothing is from there, so I'll be sure to check it out this weekend.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Duchie - I'll have to run over to Old Navy this weekend and see if I can find anything. Thanks for the tip!

Here's my food log for the day:

Breakfast - Raisin bran & FF milk

Lunch - LC Angelhair pasta, tangerines and fiberone bar

Snack - Activia peach yogurt & 5 reduced fat club crackers with allouette cheese

Dinner - 1/2 Chicken burrito with black beans & rice

Dessert - SF ice cream, w/SF chocolate syrup & 2 tangerines

Total calories: 1,584 (goal 1,270 - 1,640)

Brendan and his GF Charlotte went with us to dinner (they had already eaten, but they came with us to talk). Then we came home and we decided that we are going to make Friday nights "Disney Movie Nights".  I wanted to catalogue which disney movies we have so I put together a list of animated and some live action movies (in chronological order) and we are going to see how many of the movies we have in DVD's or VHS so we can keep a list with us so we don't buy duplicate movies (we already know we have two Wall-E's). Tonight we watched Snow White and Pinocchio.  It was very fun! Even if you know the movies, its been so long since we've seen them it was great to watch them again.  Next week Fantasia!


----------



## zoegirl

Didn't do so well yesterday, but I'm not going to feel any guilt about it. One day eating like carp isn't that big  deal.

Breakfast: banana, 2.5 cups coffee w/hazelnut creamer
lunch: 3 slices deli turkey with slice of cheddar cheese, pepper w/ranch dip, tortilla chips w/homemade salsa
dinner: frozen pizza from Trader Joe's & a salad w/homemade vinegerette 

ok here's where it gets bad:I put Lucas to bed & sat down to watch both episodes of Real Housewives (NYC & NJ) that I recorded earlier. My DH jokes that I have to eat trash while I watch trash  whatevs, he's right. So I ate some chips & some goldfish.

Like I said, I'm not going to feel guilty about it. When I do, that's usually when I start my downward spiral.

May 28 done


----------



## Dizneydawn

Hi Guys - sale again yesterday and Dan was gone till 7 p.m. last night.  Originally he thought he was working from home but alas, no luck and so, I was not on the computer long enough to post - I read everyone though!!

Vent/explanation of other stuff:

To top off the suckfest of bad luck lately, the kids Dad found out he was officially laid off yesterday.

And with the job of course goes the kids health insurance unless Cobra is used, to the tune of approx $900 a month.  Because Baylor has his grafting and Carsyn has her medical implant in her back and the knee situation, getting other insurance becomes sticky.  

Love finding out at the last hour of May.  We had tons of appointments set for June once school was out, so they weren't missing more days.  

Carsyn knee follow up and surgery.  Baylor has his appointment in 2 weeks to meet with the independent panel of docs, who will review his leg and give him the exit review, so we can settle with the homeowners.  So June Cobra is an absolute must at least. 

Then you have Treyner and soccer in college.  He has to have coverage.  

So next week I will be making a ton of calls, finding out what we can do to find alternate coverage.

Secondly, I found out that although, in Baylor's settlement, the homeowners has to pay for an attorney to represent Baylor because he is under 18, the attorney will not be involved till the actual court date.  So for the next month, I will be the one to do all the leg work an attorney would be doing, having done through their office.  Gathering all the reports from the fire chief, social workers, burn docs, school etc. that pertains to Baylor's accident as well as interview him and others about how he has been affected etc.  OOP costs for us from Prescriptions to dressings to gas.  Time spent, etc.  Then I send it to the claims adjuster.

She and her manager offer a settlement.  If I do not agree with it, I say ,no, we counter and on and on it will go until we agree.  At that point we go to a judge, the "free attorney is present," and the judge can decide if the settlement is fair for Baylor or not.  If he/she thinks it is too small, they can alter the decision at that point and actually award Baylor more if there is room left within the policy or take away some from the health insurance company and give to Baylor etc.

If we do not agree on a settlement, the "free attorney" will be in court to help fight for Baylor to prove what we think the settlement is worth.  If we hire an attorney, yes the legwork is all done by them, but they also would take 30% of whatever Baylor does get and from all my resources, because of Baylor's age, the judges go out of their way to make sure a child is protected and so the money spent on the attorney is not as crucial as in an adult case.  

The maximum of the settlement is already established by the homeowners policy, minus what Baylor's health insurance wants reimbursed.  

Re-living it all and having to ask him a ton of questions will not be a fun experience and that piece, I am dreading more than anything.  


Well that's the update on the soap opera around here.  I feel better when I let it all out.  I know for myself when there is stress in my life and I just pack it in, I eat like I have not seen food since, "Pretty in Pink." 

I am going to get the roll call updated and the tracking chart done tonight at the latest.

Dan works today from 3-7 at the Disney store so I will be home, alone and have my fingers busy here!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Sherry - I wanted you to know I was thinking about you the past few days and pray that you and your family had a healing time at the zoo and it was all you hoped it would be.


----------



## lizzyb5280

Good morning all!

DD is distracted by the Wonder Pets, so this is a bit of a quick in-and-out post.  Hopefully I can reply to more of the discussion later, but I do want to thank you all for the photo compliments!  It was unseasonably cool that day, so we really did have fun seeing all the animals without melting in the heat.  And compared to the trip the previous year, I noticed I was asking for DH's help pushing my chair a lot less.  Hopefully that's due to increased strength and endurance, though I'm sure the weather helped too.

Eagle_mom, I have been fitted somewhat at Lane Bryant.  They don't carry my size in the store, but it definitely helped in my online ordering.  I am (gulp) a 44, and depending on style, either a G or H cup.   One of the things that really bugs me though is that there's at least a cup size difference between my left and right, which at this size is rather significant.

And may I just say that Patrick has me glad there's an hour between me and New Orleans!  I'd love to be sitting outside Cafe du Monde right now having coffee and beignets! (BTW, it's pronounced ben-yays for anyone not in the know.  I've heard some tourists really butcher that word in the past.)

Okay, onto yesterday's food log.  Again, didn't measure things out to plug into spark (some of it would have been tough to figure), but it is what it is.

Breakfast - mini bagel with butter and cinnamon sugar
Lunch - two grilled cheese sandwiches.  I'm trying to break myself of the habit of finishing the little bits that DD leaves on her plate, but she only took five or six tiny bites, so I wasn't about to pitch an entire sandwich.  Also a bunch of grape tomatoes.
Snack - three GS Thin Mints, spread throughout the day
Dinner - homemade nachos. Used ground turkey and FF refried beans. Also ate a MUCH smaller portion that I usually do.
Dessert - DH and DD made sugar cookies, then he fixed a bowl with 3 cookies, strawberry slices, and light whipped cream.

*Friday May 28 done*

So all in all not the greatest day, but it's over and done with.  Trying to do better today.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

zoegirl said:


> My DH jokes that I have to eat trash while I watch trash  whatevs, he's right. So I ate some chips & some goldfish.



 I can't turn away from the housewives either - damn that Jill!



Dizneydawn said:


> Well that's the update on the soap opera around here.  I feel better when I let it all out.  I know for myself when there is stress in my life and I just pack it in, I eat like I have not seen food since, "Pretty in Pink."



 love the movie reference...I hear ya. stress= food. 



cereal/skim
2.5" piece of a Lenny's sub, turkey
4 jalapeno chips
.5 choc chip cookie
6 triscuits/cheese
6 tortilla chips w/leftover corn/meat from taco nite
1 cup pasta shells w/krab alfredo sauce, not a ton, didn't go back for 2nds..

so many CARBS and cheese! Need to mix this up a bit.

May 28 done


----------



## Dizneydawn

officereg said:


> I also found this and laughed until it hurt.


That is so awesome!!!


tlenzendorf said:


> As promised... the leg!


That is not sexy.

Just sayin....

But at least you have toes.

I do not have toes.  I have stubbies.

They match the rest of me! 


tlenzendorf said:


> Umm... I want a bigger purse just like yours.  D&B yummmm....





stayhomemom77 said:


> I'm going to ignore all the Jesus comments, I want to have immunity from all of the lightening strikes!!


Side story - my good friend Melanie, had a husband who could not be faithful if his life depended on it.  One of the last hoochies he was with, Melanie paid a visit to before she left Nebraska and headed to Pennsylvania with their 2 kids.  Finally done with his sh!t.

Well Angie (said hoochie), told Melanie that she could not judge her, only God could.

Melanie said, you are right.  And I would watch out cause it is coming.

2 weeks later (I swear on my life it is true,) Melanie's ex hubby, got hit by a bus Jaywalking in downtown Omaha.  Then a day later, Angie, who was running in the rain with her other boyfriend, got hit by lightening.   

The boyfriend died because he was holding Angie's hand at the time and Angie's face pretty much imploded and she lived, but never ever looked the same. 

Moral of the story:  Stay away from pissing off Malanie cause she has connections! 




zoegirl said:


> stayhomemom - I just want to say I think it's sexy that you think your husband is sexy.


Well said!!!!


gellybean said:


> Dawn- hope you start to feel better once and for all!! Is it ok if I post all my trackings for Friday-Monday on Tuesday since our tracking week runs Thurs-Thurs anyway?
> 
> Feel great today!  Yes - send whatever next Tuesday guys if you are not around - busy weekend for all of us!!!  Enjoy it!!





eliz991 said:


> Plus I hate the way it looks, it squishes my arm fat.


Oh TAG fairy!!!!!!!! 


MulanUSAF said:


> Rafiki!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No no, don't kill me yet... I don't mean that you resemble a grizzled old baboon in looks!  I mean that he's wise, witty, respected, can thoroughly kick a$$ when necessary and just slightly  to make him all the more endearing.  From what I have read about you in your TRs and on here, you totally fit the bill.
> 
> I thought you were going to say I had a red hind end and like to hit people with sticks!   (Ok - the last part might be true)





2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Isn't it amazing once you start that slip, you just keep going?  I feel like I lost control of my body totally and all common sense leaves me.
> I think if you are a food junkie, giving it what it wants is a downward spiral in high speed no different than an alcoholic could not walk away and just have one beer.
> 
> It totally is a curse.
> 
> 
> I LOVE this picture - your daughter is adorable and you both look so happy!!
> AMEN!!!





pipersmom said:


> Dawn..See you don't check in for a bit and the thread goes crazy..the inmates taking over the asylum!


I love it actually!!!  Crazy people are some of my best friends!!!  Thanks for everyone being so talkative.  Makes it a fun place to be a part of!! 


Scrappy_Tink said:


> Arrrghhhh, I haven't been able to get on all day!!


I feel your pain!  Hate when I don;t have time to respond to everyone!!


2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Then we came home and we decided that we are going to make Friday nights "Disney Movie Nights".  I wanted to catalogue which disney movies we have so I put together a list of animated and some live action movies (in chronological order) and we are going to see how many of the movies we have in DVD's or VHS so we can keep a list with us so we don't buy duplicate movies (we already know we have two Wall-E's). Tonight we watched Snow White and Pinocchio.  It was very fun! Even if you know the movies, its been so long since we've seen them it was great to watch them again.  Next week Fantasia!


I so want to do this!  Sunday nights might work best here!!


zoegirl said:


> Didn't do so well yesterday, but I'm not going to feel any guilt about it. One day eating like carp isn't that big  deal.
> Great attitude!!!
> 
> ok here's where it gets bad:I put Lucas to bed & sat down to watch both episodes of Real Housewives (NYC & NJ) that I recorded earlier.
> I LOVE THOSE SHOWS!!!  Love them!  Kelly is a phase 3 nut job and hello...can we all get together and rent the Yacht and villa that Ramona did?


----------



## Dizneydawn

Hey!  Here is a new picture!  The one of me and my friend Kris was from February. 

This one was from Prom, (Duh!) with Dan, Carsyn, Ben and his Mom.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Uh, Carysn forgot her shoes...


----------



## lizzyb5280

I have a quick question for all the body bugg owners out there:

I noticed the current sale on buggs is ending on Monday.  I'm seriously considering dropping the $$$ to get one, as I really think part of my problem is not knowing how many calories by body is burning now that I'm in the chair.  I'm just wondering though, do you think it will still give me accurate readings w/o walking?  I know none of you are experts, and I certainly won't hold it against you if I get it and it doesn't perform as expected, just wondered what your opinions would be.


----------



## zoegirl

Dizneydawn said:


> That is so awesome!!!
> 
> That is not sexy.
> 
> Just sayin....
> 
> But at least you have toes.
> 
> I do not have toes.  I have stubbies.
> 
> They match the rest of me!
> 
> 
> 
> Side story - my good friend Melanie, had a husband who could not be faithful if his life depended on it.  One of the last hoochies he was with, Melanie paid a visit to before she left Nebraska and headed to Pennsylvania with their 2 kids.  Finally done with his sh!t.
> 
> Well Angie (said hoochie), told Melanie that she could not judge her, only God could.
> 
> Melanie said, you are right.  And I would watch out cause it is coming.
> 
> 2 weeks later (I swear on my life it is true,) Melanie's ex hubby, got hit by a bus Jaywalking in downtown Omaha.  Then a day later, Angie, who was running in the rain with her other boyfriend, got hit by lightening.
> 
> The boyfriend died because he was holding Angie's hand at the time and Angie's face pretty much imploded and she lived, but never ever looked the same.
> 
> Moral of the story:  Stay away from pissing off Malanie cause she has connections!
> 
> 
> 
> Well said!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh TAG fairy!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it actually!!!  Crazy people are some of my best friends!!!  Thanks for everyone being so talkative.  Makes it a fun place to be a part of!!
> 
> I feel your pain!  Hate when I don;t have time to respond to everyone!!
> 
> I so want to do this!  Sunday nights might work best here!!





Dizneydawn said:


> Hey!  Here is a new picture!  The one of me and my friend Kris was from February.
> 
> This one was from Prom, (Duh!) with Dan, Carsyn, Ben and his Mom.



Love this pic! You and Dan look so happy & proud. Carsyn is GORGEOUS! I told ya that on your TR. I think you posted the other day that she's a little concerned about her weight. (if you didn't disreguard what I'm saying) She need not worry, she is a very active girl, at least before her injury. She is beautiful, and she has her mama's smile 

Good grief girl! You are at suckfest & you didn't even buy tickets! I really hope you get all this insurance junk straightened out. I'm sure it's stressing you out. You have had one thing after another lately haven't you?

Yes! We can totally go to Ramona's yacht & villa in St. Johns. I'll bring the jellybeans & gummie bears that grow on trees  you can bring the 18lbs of chicken salad & nutter butter thingys that you fixed for your spring break trip 

Aimee - hope you have a great trip to your parents!

Leen - Love the Mulan story. Who knew it was an old legend before the movie? There goes another wrinkle of knowledge in my noodle.

Jane - I tried to get Lucas to watch Beauty & the Beast last night, but he wanted to watch Veggie Tails: The Pirates who don't do anything 

Lizzy - I wish I was outside Cafe Du Monde having coffee and "ben-yays" too. I've never had one but if they are anything near as good and "hot & now" krispy kremes I could probably eat my weight in them.

Ok, so my mom came over this morning to hang out with Lucas & I for a bit. Greg is working his second job (party bus drivier - so many good stories there) all weekend. I decided I'm going to go ahead and eat my one bad meal for the weekend at 5 guys (made to order burger & fry joint). We sit down outside and who should come running by but my "rock hard body" BF & her equally rock hard body husband (of course w/no shirt). I love them, they are awesome, but of course I ate my ONE BAD MEAL for the week with so much self-loathing 
Oh well, on a bright note I did have to take a dress to the alterations place to get taken up about two sizes, so yay me!

~bree~


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

zoegirl said:


> One day eating like *carp* isn't that big  deal.
> 
> So I ate some chips & some goldfish.


I know you didn't mean this, but I just couldn't stop chuckling  It reminded me of a song from the Adventurers Club "I Lobster, Never Flounder" But really, your slope wasn't that bad and you tracked so good for you!



Dizneydawn said:


> Hi Guys - sale again yesterday and Dan was gone till 7 p.m. last night.  Originally he thought he was working from home but alas, no luck and so, I was not on the computer long enough to post - I read everyone though!!


I'm glad you are feeling better, I hope your sale went well.  You need to have your friend Melanie talk to her connections to get things going in the upswing for you.  I'm in awe that you are able to handle all the things that keep getting thrown at you and you just keep plugging along. I wish that we were closer and could take some of the load off of you somehow. It sucks that Baylor will only get the free lawyer during court. Does Dan's company offer any employee assistance programs?  My company will refer lawyers and you can get a 30 minute consultation for free. It might be worth checking out to see if you could any advice after you gather the paperwork to see if the amount you think is fair is what they think will fly with the courts/insurance. 

I've been thinking about your dad as well, how is his infection and wound healing?  



lizzyb5280 said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> Eagle_mom, I have been fitted somewhat at Lane Bryant.  They don't carry my size in the store, but it definitely helped in my online ordering.  I am (gulp) a 44, and depending on style, either a G or H cup.   One of the things that really bugs me though is that there's at least a cup size difference between my left and right, which at this size is rather significant.


It is amazing to me that stores don't carry a larger selection (especially Women's shops).  You would think that at least THEY would know that we all don't fit in size 44C.  My mom has the opposite problem. She's a 44A.  Can't find that size ANYWHERE.  



Dizneydawn said:


> This one was from Prom, (Duh!) with Dan, Carsyn, Ben and his Mom.


Very cool!!!  I know they aren't related but Carsyn and Dan have very similar eyes.  Like they can see right into you, beautiful.



zoegirl said:


> Jane - I tried to get Lucas to watch Beauty & the Beast last night, but he wanted to watch Veggie Tails: The Pirates who don't do anything  It may be easier for me since Brendan is 20 and Charlotte is 18 and we had a running commentary all along the movie.  Have you ever noticed how many characters have NO problem breaking and entering?
> 
> Ok, so my mom came over this morning to hang out with Lucas & I for a bit. Greg is working his second job (party bus drivier - so many good stories there) all weekend. I decided I'm going to go ahead and eat my one bad meal for the weekend at 5 guys (made to order burger & fry joint). We sit down outside and who should come running by but my "rock hard body" BF & her equally rock hard body husband (of course w/no shirt). I love them, they are awesome, but of course I ate my ONE BAD MEAL for the week with so much self-loathing
> Oh well, on a bright note I did have to take a dress to the alterations place to get taken up about two sizes, so yay me!
> 
> ~bree~


This is EXACTLY the reason my Mom always told me to never go out of the house with your hair in curlers (ok, this was way back in the 70s but I remember that lession) as soon as you are looking your crappiest, eating junk, etc you will run into the one person that you wouldn't want to see...

This morning I got up and made Fiber One Blueberry Muffins for the fam and then looked up the calories. Dang, one muffin was 160 calories.  Very slim breakfast for me with the one muffin and a cup of tea.  Ate the rest of my burrito for lunch and a banana.  Trying to not cruise the kitchen - I'm not hungry, I would just be eating to do something. We're supposed to be cataloging our movies, but Jim and I are both cruising the web instead. I bought some fat free hot dogs and the buns made from Oroweat/Arnold Select. Hot dogs are only 40 cals the buns are 100.  Trying to figure out what we have in the house that I can use for side dishes.  We need to go grocery shopping...On the plus side the weather is FINALLY nice.  We'll be taking the dog for a long walk early this evening.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Jane - if Melanie could work up some ju ju for me, she would.  The situation with Baylor is not new of course, just now coming to a head but I will be so glad for him when it is over.  He should be able to get enough for some OOP for college, a down payment on a house and a reliable used vehicle.  There are blessings in this whole thing.

***Proud Mom moment.

When we were talking about the amount of money he may get, Baylor said, "It sucks that I could get something and there are people who are burned worse than me and did not get anything."

Baylor's BF through the burn center is a boy named Willie who has pretty severe facial burns as does his younger brother, Kenny.  Willie was 3, climbed out of his car seat and found a lighter in a camping box the family had in the back of their van as the Mom and oldest daughter had just gotten back from a girl scout weekend. (They have 8 kids in the family, Willie and Kenny were the youngest.)

Willie does not remember anything but Jen, the Mom, had gotten the 2 boys in their car seats and then went to put their dog inside who had just had puppies.  She made sure she had the keys, was worried about someone taking the car with the boys in, even though it was for just a minute.

When Jen approached the van, she started running as she saw black through the windows.  Willie had found the lighter, lit something and then there was a "flash over" within the van.  Kenny was strapped to his infant car seat so the top of his head got the worst, plus his fingers.  Willie was burned badly on his face.

That was 11 years ago now and Willie has been an amazing friend to Baylor and has taught us all so much.  He lives with the guilt of seeing his brother and knowing he started the fire and has talked with Baylor in group, just like the adults deal with their emotions in our therapy.  He also knows financially, how much it has devastated his family.  It does not matter that it was not his fault.  He was barely 3.  He carries the emotional weight of an adult at such a young age.

Anyway, I know what Baylor was thinking about when he said this.  Because Willie's situation was in their own vehicle - no settlement.  No financial blessing to help ease the situation.

I told Baylor I was proud of him for thinking of others before himself.  That instead of being worried about his wants, he was thinking of others who as far as pain goes, is times 1000 to Baylor.

I also explained to him what philanthropy was and how he can use his money however he sees fit and if he wants to help others who might not have the same offering as he does, I would be so very proud of him.

He said two things.

#1 - He wants to take a trip the summer after he graduates and take Willie with him.  Pay for everything and let Willie not have any worries for once.

#2  He wants to sponsor a child to go to Burn Camp every year in Colorado.  He says it has made a huge difference for him and wants to give that back to others.

I tell you guys, it was gut wrenching.  I held it together and then when he walked away, I went into the bathroom to shower, stood in the hot water and just sobbed.  I have no words to express how proud I am of who he is and no matter what he goes through, will always think of those not as fortunate.  He is stronger than anyone I know and I feel so lucky to be his Mom.

Here is a pic of Willie and Baylor last summer at camp.  They had just done a hunt to find the counselors and then got tossed into the lake! 






 Here is one from taken from farther away, so a bit blurry.  They did a castaway/pirate skit with the rest of their age group on the last day for the parents.







Ok - in regards to attorneys - my uncle is a former JAG and now works for the pentagon as a civilian patent attorney for the navy.  His son, my cousin Cameron, is currently a JAG officer as well.  So I have that part covered as far as input and the social worker at the burn unit who is a dear friend, is dating an attorney locally and has said he would help if needed.  That is the only reason I am willing to do this.  If I had no input from them, I wouldn't risk screwing anything up for Baylor.

I see what you saw in Dan and Carsyn's eyes - they do have similar qualities. 

Bree - I would make Nutter Butters till my house was full if I could get ourselves on that yacht!  Gummi Bear tree!   Freakin wackadoo Island. 

Sheree - Carsyn dumped the shoes after standing in them for almost 2 hours waiting to walk. Her knee was killing her!  I was surprised she lasted that long.  Ben wanted a family group shot.  That kid is so nice to Carsyn.  He is more thoughtful than most boys that age. 

Maybe I can airbrush some in or crop our feet off!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Dawn...

Sending you lots of love to help you get through all the insurance loss stress.  I never heard the story of how Baylor got burned.  It is on the DIS boards somewhere where I can look it up?

Wait...here's the love:



Don't worry...it's platonic love.  I'm still only slimming down to look hot for hubby.  

I love the prom pic of you guys.  And how cool is it that Dan works at the Disney store?  I knew he had a CM discount from your TR's but I didn't get how until today...

Thanks to all the others that have said such nice things about my moxie and sexiness, etc.  I feel more in control when I have you ladies and gents cheering me on.

Good news!!  I spoke with my mom regarding this week's weight loss and she was actually normal?!?!?!  I'm not sure why the change but I enjoyed it.  She was diagnosed with Celiac disease not to long ago and once she started eating accordingly, the weight began to melt off.  Maybe that's part of the reason why.

Still haven't heard anything about the car.  It's killing me but I haven't turned to food for relief which is a first for me so I'm on a natural high.

Hope all the American folks enjoy your long weekend!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

stayhomemom77 said:


> Dawn...
> 
> Sending you lots of love to help you get through all the insurance loss stress.  I never heard the story of how Baylor got burned.  It is on the DIS boards somewhere where I can look it up?
> 
> Wait...here's the love:



It happened during the 1st TR I wrote - Halloween 2008 - "Did Pluto just give you a Lap Dance" is the link below.  You can find what I wrote in the PTR link in the 1st post if you scan towards the end.  Then I wrote quite a bit in the chapter titled - "Hiatus or Explanation" - something like that, in the TR itself.

Let me know if you can't - heading out for the night w/ Dan.  His shift was canceled so we get to go out.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Dawn - I was really moved by what Baylor said about Willie and the money.  I'm tearing up as I read it.  OMG - you should be so proud.  What an amazing boy.  

I work in the court system and see minor settlement hearings all the time.  It is rare when they are not approved by the court.  I think if there is enough information for the court, including medical records and all that stuff you referred to, it will not be a problem.  You only get the "free attorney" for the hearing, but really the attorney is usually the insurance co's attorney and because they are offering you a settlement, they don't actually represent you.  Unless they are telling you there is a "separate" attorney that you get.  I thought they always advised the family to seek separate counsel to make sure that they understand, and that they think it's a good settlement.  There are a lot of PI attorneys that offer free consultations and may just have a deal that you can have them review a settlement offer.
Usually at the hearings it is only you, the child and the insurance co.'s attorney.  At least in my county where I work (Dakota), how it works at the hearing is like this:  The ins. co attorney will call you, the parent as a witness (the parent usually petitions the court for approval) then you will answer questions about the petition, which will include some about the injury, treatment, permanency of injury, including scarring, and prognosis.  Then they will ask about the $$$ and if you believe it's fair and agree that the attorney can have their fees and expenses (that comes off the top).  The judge would probably ask Baylor a couple questions and maybe ask to see the scarring.  Then the judge would approve it and sign the order. 
Of course, the money is placed in some kind of account until he's of age (that can be paid out at 18, or in different increments at other ages too).  Then it's done.  
I hope it all comes together for you and goes smoothly.  Feel free to PM me if you have more "court" questions.  

I'm so sorry about the insurance issue too!! It's so common these days with so many people losing their jobs.  I truly hope things turn around.  Enough is enough for your family.  But you are amazing and really are handling it with a lot of grace, guts and love.


----------



## pipersmom

Bree- That is SO something that would happen to me!

Dawn- I can only imagine how proud you must be of Baylor for wanting to give back, and find a silver lining from his misfortune.  

Good day here, we went into the "city" with my mom.  I was somewhat apprehensive about lunch until she said "which would be easier for you, Olive Garden or Five Guys?" After recovering my breath and insuring I was truly awake, we hit Olive Garden.  I had skimped on breakfast, and was careful there, with the result of being 900 cal short when I got home and tracked!! So next time, I'll splurge a bit more. :

Breakfast- Coffee w/ creamer :

Lunch- Minestrone soup, salad w/out cheese w/ low fat dressing, 1/2 a breadstick, unsweetened iced tea

Dinner- Hotdog w/cheese on 1 slice healthnut

Snacks- Rice krispies w/ skim, blueberries & raspberries; tuna w/ tomato & sandwich thin

And my ranges, since I don't think I've posted them before...

Cals- 1182 Range- 1230-1580   Fat- 35 (27-61) Carbs 159 (138-257) Proteins 51 (60-138)

May 29- Done!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Mndisneygirl said:


> Then they will ask about the $$$ and if you believe it's fair and agree that the attorney can have their fees and expenses (that comes off the top).  (That is if we use a Private attorney though right? )
> Of course, the money is placed in some kind of account until he's of age (that can be paid out at 18, or in different increments at other ages too).  Then it's done.


I think we will ask for a small amount to go towards a used vehicle for him at 16, then have it broken into chunks per year.  Thanks for all the info!  It helped a ton! 


pipersmom said:


> Dawn- I can only imagine how proud you must be of Baylor for wanting to give back, and find a silver lining from his misfortune.


Thanks and I am glad you had a good day with good food choices !!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Dizneydawn said:


> When we were talking about the amount of money he may get, Baylor said, "It sucks that I could get something and there are people who are burned worse than me and did not get anything."
> #1 - He wants to take a trip the summer after he graduates and take Willie with him.  Pay for everything and let Willie not have any worries for once.
> 
> #2  He wants to sponsor a child to go to Burn Camp every year in Colorado.  He says it has made a huge difference for him and wants to give that back to others.
> 
> I tell you guys, it was gut wrenching.  I held it together and then when he walked away, I went into the bathroom to shower, stood in the hot water and just sobbed.  I have no words to express how proud I am of who he is and no matter what he goes through, will always think of those not as fortunate.  He is stronger than anyone I know and I feel so lucky to be his Mom.You have raised some wonderful kids, I don't know how you held it in till the conversation was over, I would have been bawling right then and there.
> 
> 
> Sheree - Carsyn dumped the shoes after standing in them for almost 2 hours waiting to walk. Her knee was killing her!  I was surprised she lasted that long.  Ben wanted a family group shot.  That kid is so nice to Carsyn.  He is more thoughtful than most boys that age.
> 
> Maybe I can airbrush some in or crop our feet off!  I say keep the picture EXACTLY as it is. She looks fantastic! and it will be a conversation topic everytime you show someone new.





stayhomemom77 said:


> Good news!!  I spoke with my mom regarding this week's weight loss and she was actually normal?!?!?!  I'm not sure why the change but I enjoyed it.  She was diagnosed with Celiac disease not to long ago and once she started eating accordingly, the weight began to melt off.  Maybe that's part of the reason why.
> 
> Still haven't heard anything about the car.  It's killing me but I haven't turned to food for relief which is a first for me so I'm on a natural high.
> 
> Hope all the American folks enjoy your long weekend!!


Baby steps with parents, maybe she is starting to understand how difficult it is to avoid certain foods. Either way, if you had one good conversation it might lead to more.  

Congrats on not eating through the stress about the car.  It's tough and insurance companies don't seem to need to make decisions quickly.  I hope they are able to repair it quickly and get it back to you.  Is your hubby sore?  Sometimes injuries can take a day or so to show up (neck/back pains).



Dizneydawn said:


> It happened during the 1st TR I wrote - Halloween 2008 - "Did Pluto just Let me know if you can't - heading out for the night w/ Dan.  His shift was canceled so we get to go out.


Date night!!! Sweet!! How long has he worked at the store?  I worked there for 4 years back before it was sold.  I'm seriously considering seeing if they would take me back for a day or so a week. I miss the discount and access to Company D.



pipersmom said:


> Good day here, we went into the "city" with my mom.  I was somewhat apprehensive about lunch until she said "which would be easier for you, Olive Garden or Five Guys?" After recovering my breath and insuring I was truly awake, we hit Olive Garden.  I had skimped on breakfast, and was careful there, with the result of being 900 cal short when I got home and tracked!! So next time, I'll splurge a bit more.
> May 29- Done!


 Woo Hoo!  Congrats on doing well at Olive Garden. I don't know how you stayed away from the breadsticks.

Rest of food log:

Dinner - Fat Free Hot Dog on sandwich thin, 3 cups cherries, 5 keebler crackers and 2 tlbs allouette soft cheese

Dessert - scotchmallow candy 

Total - 1327 (goal - 1270 - 1620)

*May 29 DONE*


----------



## zoegirl

Quick post as I am in the middle of getting me (and the family) ready for church.

Food for yesterday:
Brekkie - banana, coffee w/hazelnut creamer (my fave)
lunch - told ya'll already - 5 guys little burger & a handful of fries (mom, Lucas & I split a small order)
Dinner - Greg had a break in his party bus driver schedule so Lucas & I met him for supper at Jason's Deli. I had the salad bar. 
Snacks - bell peppers & ranch dip, and also some chips & salsa

The touring company of Wicked is in town so BF(best friend) and I are going to see a matinee this afternoon.  So excited, I LOVE this musical so much!!!
Lucas is going to Nana's & Greg is once again driving the party bus today. So I believe I'll have the whole house to myself, with the exception of my sweet little lapdog (see avatar).

Until later,
~bree~

May 29 Done


----------



## littlepeppers

pipersmom said:


> Jennifer- Do you like the P90X? My understanding is that it doesn't involve a lot of cardio, mostly strength stuff?



P90X kills me in cardio.  I was huffing, puffing, needing some water, with my ears ringing, feeling like I was going to puke!!!  There are so many different CDs & he moves really fast.  We had 23min left & I called it quits.  Next time we do that CD, I will shoot for 20 minutes left.

Now that my csection is feeling a bit better, I'm hoping to hit the p90X again tomorrow when DH gets home.


----------



## littlepeppers

bad food day!!!

Breakfast:  coffee & 1 cinamonroll (normal size can kind)

Lunch:  Almond butter & jelly sandwhich on whole wheat

Here is where the trouble starts!!

Snack:  Homemade cherry ice cream (1cup)

Snack #2:  2 pineapple flavor alcoholic wine coolers

Dinner:  1/2 BBQ chicken breast
            small piece Green Onion sausage
             Way too many homemade french fries

Snack #3:  Devils food cake w/ homemade almond icing 

We need to stop hanging out w/ our CAJUN size friends.  They expect certain things...ie, fatty foods & alcohol.


----------



## Duchie

Phew!  What a crazy few days.  And you guys have all been chatty.  Its a quiet, lazy morning here so Ive got time to catch up, but it would take me forever to respond.  Im absolutely LOVING seeing everyones pictures.  Yall are such an attractive bunch.  On Friday I had some time and I tried resizing some pics, but not I cant find them on my computer and have to do them again.  I swear Im working on it  honest!  

So many of you have posted about family support and issues with your moms.  I had my own issues with my mom as well.  Shes another one who would say she was supporting me, but then bake all of my favorite cookies for me.  It wasnt malicious  to her, food=love (she was Italian after all) and she wanted to show me that she loved me no matter what I looked like.  Irony in its purest form.  And now that my oldest DS is getting chubby and my DD is moving into puberty and may start struggling with her weight soon, I find myself in a daily struggle to keep my comments supportive and understanding.  I dont want to make the same mistake my mom did.

Thanks everyone for the Lost analysis.  I think it makes sense that the island was real and the flash sideways world was the purgatory part.

Patrick, welcome to our happy little group! 

Dawn as Rafiki  it FITS!  Im so sorry about the insurance nightmare.  The prom pictures are absolutely stunning  what beautiful kids!  You must be so proud.

Bree, you are going to LOVE Wicked.  It is fabulous!  

Todays the start of a new week.  I hope everyone is having a wonderful holiday weekend (I know I am).


----------



## tlenzendorf

For those of you that have changed your diet to a more healthy lifestyle... Do you feel bad when you eat something not healthy?  I don't mean emotionally, I mean physically?  I have been eating much better.  Last night we had frozen custard and I was so nauseous.  Eventually ended up getting sick, I couldn't take it anymore.  I had a medium size sundae, I'm hoping its an amount thing and not a total no can eat that at all anymore


----------



## stayhomemom77

Yep, I get sick lots of times from high fatty foods (chips, fries, pizza, greasy chinese food) after a couple of weeks of successful dieting.  Things high in sugar like desserts don't affect me the same way, although I don't crave them so maybe that has something to do with it.

The body was never designed to eat highly fattening, sweetened or over processed food so it naturally doesn't quite know what to do with it at first and that can translate to nausea.  Over time, of course the body builds up a tolerance to the junk food and figures out what to do with it.  (Store it as fat!!)

You should be okay with small quantities but everyone is different.  Hopefully only certain foods affect you so you can still treat yourself once in a while.

Hope this helps...


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Bree - Have a fantasic time at Whicked!  We saw it a couple of years ago and I LOVED it.  Also, enjoy your home alone time. 

Tricia - I've had that same issue in the past. If it happens a lot, you might want to get checked for gallstones.  I'm not saying you have gallstones, after eating healthy and then blasting a lot of fat and sugar your body probably was just reacting.  My doctor told me its the 3 Fs (Female, Fat and Forty) also if you've done a lot of yoyo dieting. I of course was in my 30s and really hadn't done drastic diets. But MAN OH MAN I've never been in so much pain. They thought I had the flu, but after a couple of attacks they finally did a sonogram and found the gallstone.  

Duchie - can't wait to see your picture - isn't that the most frustrating when you do something and then the computer decideds to "hide" it?  Of course when you are looking for something else you will find it (a couple of weeks from now).

Today is pretty relaxing here. We finally finished cataloging all of our Disney movies.  Surprisingly there are a couple of standards that we don't have (Sleeping Beauty and Hunchback). We hope that we can figure out if we can hook up an old VCR to the TV in addition to the DVD player.  We are now all set for our next disney movie night.

We bought those upside down plant hangers (tomato and strawberry) and planted them today. We have a huge problem with squirells in our yard and they eat all the fruit off the fruit trees so we are hoping they won't notice the planters hanging from the overhang and we'll be able to get some strawberries and tomatoes for us.

I'm trying to be very cautious about my food today. We are going to a wedding tonight so I have no idea what food will be served.  So far:

Breakfast: Cheerios with Fresh rasberries and milk 1%

Lunch: FF hot dog with sandwich thin, yoplait delight

Jane


----------



## lizzyb5280

LOL @littlepeppers:  I totally know what you mean about Cajun sized friends!  21st century Cajun food sure is good, but def. not the healthiest!



tlenzendorf said:


> For those of you that have changed your diet to a more healthy lifestyle... Do you feel bad when you eat something not healthy?  I don't mean emotionally, I mean physically?  I have been eating much better.  Last night we had frozen custard and I was so nauseous.  Eventually ended up getting sick, I couldn't take it anymore.  I had a medium size sundae, I'm hoping its an amount thing and not a total no can eat that at all anymore



A few weeks ago I ate a Hot Pocket.  Never got sick, but felt seriously nasty afterward.

Yesterday's food log:

Breakfast - none (well, technically a glass of Crystal Light lemonade, but I don't think that counts)
Lunch - 1/3 leftover Blimpie sub (ham and provolone)
Dinner - Papa Murphy's pizza. Two small slices cheesy bread, one slice stuffed meat pizza, two slices thin crust veggie delite
Snacks - none.  I was saving all my calories for the pizza!

*Saturday May 29 Done*

Today's food log:
Breakfast - none.  I always fast on Sunday mornings.
Lunch - Shrimp stew over rice (lunch @ DH's grandma's house)
Snacks - sample of fiber one cereal while at target, Yoplait smoothie - strawberry mango pineapple
Dinner - LO Pizza: three slices thin crust veggie, one slice stuffed meat 

*Sunday May 30 Done*

Happy early Memorial Day all!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Dawn - yes I believe that is usually with a private attorney (they take 1/3) but I'm not 100% sure.

I also feel a little sick if I eat fast food - mostly McD's.  I can still do some of the others like Taco Bell.

I'm doing okay eating this weekend - but I think I'll be up a bit - TOM.  
We went to the Twins game yesterday and I inhaled some kettle korn, but no other stuff.  Today we went to the outlets, so I was walking around a lot.    Now it's raining, so no outside walking tonight.

Happy Memorial Day tomorrow - and Thank you to all our Veterans and Soldiers!!!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

cereal/skim
leftover krab/chicken stuff
a few peanuts and tortilla chips
cheeseburger/strawberry applesauce cup 
one s'more - hey the grill was still hot...

may 30 done

cereal
2 pancakes/2 eggs (ds made me breakfast after I ate cereal...couldn't turn him down)
about 10 bites of things - 2 bites of a brownie, a few peanuts, a couple tortilla chips w/ leftover corn/meat mixture
cheese/crackers - didn't count, but too many
bugles, maybe 10?
big salad with grilled chix
couple spoonfuls of potato salad
1/2 piece garlic bread
1/2 piece of cake
whew - made it thru birthday. told my sister no thanks when she said she'd get me a cake, I said we'd just do s'mores, and I didn't want cake laying around. She brought one anyway. she also brought bugles and cheese/crackers. I was doing pretty well up until then. I did throw out last piece of cake. 

may 29 done


----------



## pipersmom

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> We bought those upside down plant hangers (tomato and strawberry) and planted them today. We have a huge problem with squirells in our yard and they eat all the fruit off the fruit trees so we are hoping they won't notice the planters hanging from the overhang and we'll be able to get some strawberries and tomatoes for us.
> 
> I'm trying to be very cautious about my food today. We are going to a wedding tonight so I have no idea what food will be served.  So far:
> Jane



Jane- Hope you had a great time at the wedding : I'll be curious to see how you like your planters, I have two pots with strawberries on my porch and the BIRDS!!! keep eating them!  They're young plants, this is our second yr with them, so they aren't yielding a ton of berries anyway, but still.

Quiet day here, we spent some time with my bro and niece, but that's about it. Will prob be a quiet day tomorrow as well, no parades or anything around us. My goal this week is to get in more calories from proteins and such and less from carbs, we'll see.


Breakfast- Yoplait Lite Strawberry Shortcake & bagel thin
Lunch- Turkey breast slices and tomatoes w/ FF Ranch
Dinner- Chicken egg roll & salad
Snacks- Schwans cream cheese poppers, WW ice cream bar & splurge of vanilla ice cream w/ raspberries & cool whip. 

Calories- 1200 (1230-1580)

Sunday May 30- Done


----------



## Duchie

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> We bought those upside down plant hangers (tomato and strawberry) and planted them today. We have a huge problem with squirells in our yard and they eat all the fruit off the fruit trees so we are hoping they won't notice the planters hanging from the overhang and we'll be able to get some strawberries and tomatoes for us.



We bought one of the strawberry ones, and we also put a few plants in our garden.  We've found that the upside-down one needs a LOT of watering.  It did great at first but now it's not doing as well.  I told DH that I'm not sure if strawberries are worth the effort in our garden because we're getting so few berries.  I know they take a few years to get going so we'll probably give it another go next year and see how they do.

Hey did y'all know that Jack In The Box has "heart healthy" stuff noted on their menu?  We stopped by there on the way to the pool today and I had no idea what I was going to get.  But then I saw the heart healthy icon and figured that one of those might at least be a better choice than anything else on the menu.  I got the chicken fajita pita and when I looked it up when I got home it wasn't too bad at all - only 6 WW points.

I was reading an article in Cooking Light magazine about how New York has a law that all menus must have nutrition information printed on them.  I'm not sure how I feel about this.  On the one hand, I really don't like the government feeling it needs to babysit me and my choices.  If I care (and I do) I will research the information on my own.  Most restaurants have the information on their website without someone telling them they HAVE to do it, so it's very easy to get to with just a teeny bit of effort.  More importantly, research seems to indicate that having the information on menus is not having the desired effect.  People are not making different choices; thus this is not having a significant impact on battling obesity (the reason the law was passed in the first place).  On the other hand, since I DO care it sure would be handy to have that information right there.  And many companies, when faced with having to post nutritional information, are offering lower calorie/fat options now.  So I'm really torn on this one - what do you guys think?


----------



## stitchfan23

Good morning everyone,
Hope you are all having a great holiday.  It was our holiday last weekend so it is business as usual today.  Sorry I haven't been around too much lately.  I have my own gift basket business and between orders, the heat, working on new designs and updating the website I am not sure where the days have gone. 

First off - food tracking

Fri
Breakfast - 1 yoplait source yogurt
Lunch - 3 thin slices of X lean ham, 1 skim milk cheese slice and 2 slices of Wonder+ bread
Dinner - (working with a new accounting program and I screwed it up and took us 2 hrs to fix so it was dinner out night as I wasn't cooking at 8:30) 4 Buffalo chicken strips and some lattice fries, 3 piece of Bruchetta with Feta cheese.

MAY 28th DONE

Sat
Breakfast - 1 McD's fruit and yogurt parfait
Lunch - 1 homeade hamburger and bun
Dinner - pancakes and 3 pcs of bacon (I haven't had pancakes in ages and they were good)
Snack - 1 cookie, 1 glass of wine, 2 scoops of rainbow sherbet

May 29th DONE

Sun
Breakfast - 1 yoplait source yogurt
Lunch (really early dinner) - 2 BBQ pcs of salmon, brown rice, zuccini
Dinner - BLT sandwich (had to use the rest of the bacon )
Snack - 1 cupcake, homemade strawberry shortcake (using angel food cake and low fat cool whip)

May 30th DONE

Today
Breakfast - 1 yoplait source yogurt

Not sure on the rest of the day as my in laws are taking hubby and I out to a chinese buffet for dinner tonight.  It is our anniversay today (13 years) so I will have to plan lunch accordingly since dinner won't be good.

Now for the important Monday morning stuff.  I weighed in this morning and was very happy with what I saw after last weeks gain.  I was -1.3lbs.  It is a restart in the right direction.

Hope everyone has a sucessful week.


----------



## stitchfan23

Okay me again!  Just a question for you bodybugg users.  I am looking for something that will calculate the number of calories I burn in a day.  I know the bodybugg does this but do you or anyone else know if I can get that info by using a pedometer.  The bodybugg is alot of money plus you then need to pay a monthly subscription fee that I am not sure I would ge the use out of.  I have heard that the bodybugg site is hard to track food on so if I am going to track elsewhere why would I pay for it?  Really all I want is something that says... Hey Heather you burned XXXX calories today.  That way I can look at my food log and go great I burned more calories than I consumed without having to guess.  That is all I want nothing more, nothing less.  Any ideas?


----------



## stayhomemom77

Well....

I had a great week!!  I lost 10.8 pounds my first week here and I gotta tell ya, it feels GOOD!!!

Hubby told me Friday morning that I was already looking slimmer...I glowed for the rest of the day.

I had a rough week for exercising (go figure!!) so that's my main goal for this week.  Aiming for a half hour minimum/four days so I can progress from there.

If I'm right, I'm supposed to track my eating from Friday to Thursday (hopefully I'm right) so I'll do that now.

I'd better go figure out what to do with tonight's chicken.  I seem to make the same three or four dishes all the time (with chicken) so I'm on the hunt for a new diet friendly recipe.  Wish me luck!!


Friday, May 28

B-toasted ham and egg sandwich
L-shrimp and cheese tortilla, orange, 1 cup clam chowder
D-McDonalds:small fry, grilled buffalo chicken wrap
May 28th done

Saturday, May 29
B-honey nut cheerios/1/2 cup 2% milk, orange, yogurt
L-McDonalds:small fry, grilled buffalo chicken wrap
D-nothing  (I fast for 24 hours once a month for religious reasons)
May 29th done

Sunday, May 30
B-nothing (still fasting)
L-toasted egg and cheese sandwich
D-2 bean and cheese tortillas with 1/2 cup salsa and 1/4 cup sour cream
May 30th done

Congrats Stitchfan for being down this week!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

No Change for me this week.
That's okay.  I didn't get much exercise, and tried to be cautious with my eating.  Since today is so beautiful I am planning a nice long walk!  I got some arm exercise already this morning scrubbing the stain off the side of the hot tub.  (We're re-staining it).


----------



## stitchfan23

> I had a great week!! I lost 10.8 pounds my first week here and I gotta tell ya, it feels GOOD!!!



How in the name did you loose 10.8lbs in one week?  Please tell  Congratulations.


----------



## Octoberbeauty

stayhomemom77 said:


> Well....
> 
> I had a great week!!  I lost 10.8 pounds my first week here and I gotta tell ya, it feels GOOD!!!



 Great Job!! 

Thank you for all the prayers and thoughts this weekend. Friday was really rough, but the rest of the weekend has been okay. We went to the Omaha Zoo Saturday along with about 3 million other people.  It was CROWDED! Noah loved the zoo though. He was so cute! 

I'm down 2 more lbs this week. I plan to add in exercise this next week and see if I can rev up the weight loss. So, glad to be losing though.  

Okay, I'm way behind on this thread. I'll have to sit down and read the last several pages tonight.


----------



## stayhomemom77

How did I lose that much in one week, you ask?

I dunno...

But whenever I get back on the raft for skinny island, I always lose BIG in the first week (10 to 12 pounds usually) moderately for the second week (3 to 6 pounds usually) and then a pound or two weekly after that.  I'm curious to see how much I'll lose this week.

Wait, this calls for a dancing banana.  

Apparently, it has something to do with the shock to the system and that there are so many fat cells to choose from the body goes hog wild and dumps a bunch right away.  That's what I've been told, anyway.

I also drink TONS of water when I'm dieting (like 16 to 20 glasses a day) so it just seems to melt off at the beginning.


----------



## MulanUSAF

Hey everyone, I'm back from the beach!  Got on the Wii fit board and it shows -1.6 lbs 

What made me really happy was that on the Wii Fit, I'm now out of the pink "overweight" zone for BMI and now I'm hovering at the top of the yellow "normal" zone.  I have never been in the yellow since I bought the Wii Fit system about 2 years ago.  So I'm really really  

Went to the beach with some friends this past weekend.  No bikinis or one piece swim suits for me yet, but I didn't feel half as self-conscious as I was last year.  Bought some new mix-n-match tankini top and shorts at Kohl's for $12 total!  So I was pretty happy overall, and I resisted most of the bad boardwalk food.  

Food log for the past 3 days:

Breakfast - 2 hard boiled eggs (no yolk), grapes and 1/2 piece of Eggo waffle
Lunch - Caesar salad with chicken, Parmesan cheese and croutons
Dinner - fried shrimp and oyster po-boy (only ate 1/3 of the bread roll), cole slaw, 1 piece of hushpuppy 
Snack - 1/2 ear of roasted corn on the cob
Friday May 28 Done 

Breakfast - Single serving bowl of cheerios with milk, 1 small apple, 1 yogurt
Lunch - fish and chips (I gave most of the chips to my brother), small garden salad with bleu cheese dressing
Dinner - BBQ ribs, grilled shrimp and vegetable kabobs, single scoop ice cream cone
Snack - a couple handfuls of toffee nut popcorn and 1/2 cheese corn dog
Saturday, May 29 Done


Breakfast - 1/2 pecan waffle and 1 egg sunny side up, 1 sausage patty and some fruit salad
Lunch - seafood salad (made with light mayo) in a whole wheat pita with lettuce and tomatoes, 1/2 bag of Sun Chips
Dinner - grilled chicken breast with creamy mushroom sauce, grilled tomatoes, asparagus and zucchini and 2 small chocolate chip cookies
Snack - frozen banana dipped in chocolate and rolled in nuts
Sunday, May 30 Done


----------



## stayhomemom77

Hooray for being in the normal weight zone!!

Great job Leen!!  Keep it up!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

pipersmom said:


> Jane- Hope you had a great time at the wedding : I'll be curious to see how you like your planters, I have two pots with strawberries on my porch and the BIRDS!!! keep eating them!  They're young plants, this is our second yr with them, so they aren't yielding a ton of berries anyway, but still.


 The wedding was great (well, not food wise, but we had a good time). It was a beautiful day and everything went smoothly.

So far the plants are still allive, but its only been one day. We've killed things faster.



Duchie said:


> We bought one of the strawberry ones, and we also put a few plants in our garden.  We've found that the upside-down one needs a LOT of watering.  It did great at first but now it's not doing as well.  I told DH that I'm not sure if strawberries are worth the effort in our garden because we're getting so few berries.  I know they take a few years to get going so we'll probably give it another go next year and see how they do. I didn't know strawberry plants might last more than on year (see I told you we kill things fast around here). I'll let you know if we get enough strawberries to make it worthwhile. I'm curious to see if the tomatoes come out good.  We have a good recipe for bruschetta so can't wait to try it with homegrown tomatoes.
> 
> Hey did y'all know that Jack In The Box has "heart healthy" stuff noted on their menu?  We stopped by there on the way to the pool today and I had no idea what I was going to get.  But then I saw the heart healthy icon and figured that one of those might at least be a better choice than anything else on the menu.  I got the chicken fajita pita and when I looked it up when I got home it wasn't too bad at all - only 6 WW points.
> 
> I was reading an article in Cooking Light magazine about how New York has a law that all menus must have nutrition information printed on them.  I'm not sure how I feel about this.  On the one hand, I really don't like the government feeling it needs to babysit me and my choices.  If I care (and I do) I will research the information on my own.  Most restaurants have the information on their website without someone telling them they HAVE to do it, so it's very easy to get to with just a teeny bit of effort.  More importantly, research seems to indicate that having the information on menus is not having the desired effect.  People are not making different choices; thus this is not having a significant impact on battling obesity (the reason the law was passed in the first place).  On the other hand, since I DO care it sure would be handy to have that information right there.  And many companies, when faced with having to post nutritional information, are offering lower calorie/fat options now.  So I'm really torn on this one - what do you guys think?


CA has the same law. Any restaurant that has more than 15 locations must offer nutritional information. I love it. It makes is much easier to know exactly what the calories are in a dish before I order it. I guess it might be possible to find an estimate of how many calories are in the dish but not all restaurants (like smaller ones) will have the information available. I wish Disney had to post their nutritional information. I agree I don't think its going to make everyone make different choices, but it absolutly changes my ordering. I might go slim on one thing so I can have a dessert, or have my favorite dish but skip on dessert.



stitchfan23 said:


> Good morning everyone,
> Hope you are all having a great holiday.  It was our holiday last weekend so it is business as usual today.  Sorry I haven't been around too much lately.  I have my own gift basket business and between orders, the heat, working on new designs and updating the website I am not sure where the days have gone.
> 
> Not sure on the rest of the day as my in laws are taking hubby and I out to a chinese buffet for dinner tonight.  It is our anniversay today (13 years) so I will have to plan lunch accordingly since dinner won't be good.
> 
> Now for the important Monday morning stuff.  I weighed in this morning and was very happy with what I saw after last weeks gain.  I was -1.3lbs.  It is a restart in the right direction.
> 
> Hope everyone has a sucessful week.


Congratulations on 13 years!!!  Enjoy your dinner out.  And congrats on your loss.

Yesterday was pretty much a blow out.  Breakfast and lunch were contained, but dinner was a fat fest.  Stuffed chicken breast, potatoes au gratin and a creamy pasta dish. Then a red velvet cupcake. Then came the candy bar. .  

Day is over and today is fresh and new...

Breakfast - Fiber One blueberry muffin & activia yogurt

Lunch - Hot Dog with bun (I THOUGHT it was a fat free one, but accidentally cooked the wrong ones and gave the family the FF ones and had the regular one myself) & cherries

Dinner - pork ribs, green beans and chinese chicken salad.


----------



## stayhomemom77

For May 31st

B-breakfast burrito and yogurt 
L-chicken noodle soup, strawberries (1.5 cup), apple, 10 rice crackers, 12 almonds, yogurt 
D-homemade chicken parmesan over fettuccine, salad with light dressing, baby carrots 

Lunch and dinner were a little heftier for me than usual but I was still well within my points.  I went grocery shopping today so I can get back to my normal eating habits.  Thank goodness!!

*May 31st done*


----------



## shellabell

Hope everyone had a great Memorial day. I won't be able to post my weight today. My scale is at work and I'm not there


----------



## pipersmom

stitchfan23 said:


> Now for the important Monday morning stuff.  I weighed in this morning and was very happy with what I saw after last weeks gain.  I was -1.3lbs.  It is a restart in the right direction.
> 
> Hope everyone has a sucessful week.





stayhomemom77 said:


> Well....
> 
> I had a great week!!  I lost 10.8 pounds my first week here and I gotta tell ya, it feels GOOD!!!
> 
> Hubby told me Friday morning that I was already looking slimmer...I glowed for the rest of the day.





Octoberbeauty said:


> I'm down 2 more lbs this week. I plan to add in exercise this next week and see if I can rev up the weight loss. So, glad to be losing though.
> 
> Okay, I'm way behind on this thread. I'll have to sit down and read the last several pages tonight.





MulanUSAF said:


> Hey everyone, I'm back from the beach!  Got on the Wii fit board and it shows -1.6 lbs
> 
> What made me really happy was that on the Wii Fit, I'm now out of the pink "overweight" zone for BMI and now I'm hovering at the top of the yellow "normal" zone.  I have never been in the yellow since I bought the Wii Fit system about 2 years ago.  So I'm really really
> [/SIZE][/COLOR]



    

Great job everyone on the week's losses!  Leen..I would be totally excited to see that on my Wii..I hate the %^*#@ word "obese" screaming at me every time I do a weigh in! I'll get there though 



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> The wedding was great (well, not food wise, but we had a good time). It was a beautiful day and everything went smoothly.
> 
> So far the plants are still allive, but its only been one day. We've killed things faster.



I'm glad you had a good time at the wedding! Short of packing your own dinner, I think it would be impossible to stay in range at that kind of event.  LOL@ the plants still being alive after a day, I can totally relate!



I am down* 6*lbs this week! I was hoping for a pound more just to see the number change from 40's to 30's, but that's okay!  I'm hoping for one more high week like that before my body realizes what's going on and it slows down! Our restaurants do not have to show nutritional info, though I wish they would just because it would make my life easier..lol. I have started looking at different sites to find the info just to give me some idea should a spur of the moment thing come up though. The main thing I've learned is to avoid Hardee's at all costs..seriously, there was nothing really healthy on their menu unless I want to make a meal of ketchup, mayo, mustard, or FF salad dressing!  DD was wanting blueberry biscuits from there one morning this week, and I thought the pancakes weren't bad until I saw the 60g of carbs. So, she'll get her blueberry biscuits but I'm going to forego ordering for myself.

Tracking for today-

Breakfast- Yoplait Lite Raspberry w/ coffee.

Lunch- Roast beef on sandwich thin w/ tomatoes & ff mayo, Dole Light Mixed Fruit, coffee.

Dinner- Tossed salad w/ roast beef & ff Catalina dressing, oyster crackers.

Snacks- Lite string cheese, choccy malt push-up, cream cheese poppers (DD did not like these..hooray! LOL..so I ate hers from last night this afternoon!)

I still have cals left, I'm at 922 (1230-1580), will prob have a bowl of rice krispies and fruit a bit later on!

May 31- Done!


----------



## tlenzendorf

The scale is also at work for me, so I'll weigh in tomorrow. On e-ticket and it's too much of a pain to post food so I will do tomorrow. Have a good night everyone


----------



## Duchie

Hey guys!

We've been out and about all day today so I'm just now getting a chance to post.  And we came home to find the upstairs AC isn't working.    We're getting into the upper 90s and are supposed to hit 100 for the first time this week, so this is NOT a good time for it.  DH thinks we just had a coil freeze up or something and he thinks he's got it fixed, but if he doesn't my workout tomorrow morning is not going to be fun.

This past week I was* -3.6*, so not too shabby.  I've got to be careful though becasue I don't want to get cocky and start slipping up now.


----------



## gellybean

Hey everybody!! 

I'll come back and post a longer post later and quote everyone...

brain isn't quite working right now. I sat down on DS7's bed, trying to avoid his injured from a splinter foot , misjudged the space I had left on the bed, or the width of my butt, depending on how you look at it, fell off his bed, hit the floor and slammed the door with my head. 

So yeah, got a bit of a headache.

 

About the menu cal info thing, I just skimmed so don't kill me if y'all've already said this, but did y'all know that was one of the things that passed in the health care bill earlier this year? Any restaurant with over 27 locations has to have nutritional information on the menu. I think it goes into effect in 2014. I was kinda against it at first, since hubby's in the restaurant business and I was worrying that it might hurt their business, but now, I think I'm glad about it. I much prefer going to a restaurant that has nutritional info available.


Y'all- I've never been as aware of how good you guys are for my dieting as I was this weekend. So, truly, from the bottom of my heart, thank you all for being here!!!!!!! 


This weekend, I started out doing fairly well and it kinda went downhill with each day I was unplugged, so to speak.  Then Sunday, my bugg lost battery power and I didn't have my laptop to charge it.

Being away from the accountability of the thread, and my tracking software, and the bugg.... ugh. It was not pretty.


When I got on the scale tonight, I was up FIVE lbs from last Monday.   

I'm not posting it officially until tomorrow morning, but OUCH!

*Sighs*

Gotta get back to being serious this week. Can't risk gaining back the 8 lbs I've lost in the THREE months I've been on this thread. I was down 16 lbs since January. Gotta keep going in that direction, not the opposite.

Memorial Day weekend was just one bad food bomb after another for me. Burgers, chips, cupcakes, cake batter (licked the bowl), cookies, etc.  I wrote it all down the first two days but stopped after that. I'm just gonna skip tracking for this week and start again tomorrow. We're getting back into the gym tomorrow and looking at the Y for the summer. And we're going on South Beach/Diabetic diet as soon as school's out. DS7 is gone for a week and that'll be a good time to start it when I'm only having to feed one kid.

I'm going to track everything in my software, so that's not really South Beach technically because you don't count cals on that diet. But I'm following the food list for the most part! Cutting way way back on processed foods. Gotta do something to stop the cravings!

Will work on quoting tonight and tomorrow.

Missed you guys! Hope everyone had a great weekend, be it a holiday one where you live, or not!


----------



## lizzyb5280

Happy Memorial Day everyone!  Here's my food log for the day:

Breakfast - Blackberry pancakes w/ sliced strawberries and light whipped cream, 2% milk
Lunch - DH went to get Popeyes.  2sm pieces fried chicken (wing and thigh), cole slaw, biscuit
Snack - Light popcorn
Dinner - Grilled turkey sausage with sauteed onions, pasta salad, okra
Dessert - Watermelon

No exercise today, but did spend about an hour gardening.

*Monday May 31 Done*


----------



## adnilele

Wow...I have been away for too long...School has been crazy, running the Senior Ball and the Senior Picnic have kept me busy! So in my spare time, instead of going on the computer, I've been getting out and running/walking.

I think I have been away for three weeks, but since then, I have lost 6lbs!


Congratulations to all who have continued making their way to the skinny island!


----------



## zoegirl

Morning all! 
Congrats to everyone that lost this past week. It seems like so many of us threw some caution to the wind and enjoyed the holiday eating. No worries, let's get back on the wagon, and start a new week. I for one started my downward spiral Friday & ended it last night.  Seriously though I had a few days that I didn't keep track but I'm just not gonna beat myself up. Today is my father's funeral, so I'm sure it'll be an emotional day. I'm glad to get it over so I can get on with life.

Sunday
Brkfst:coffee w/hazelnut creamer
lunch: turkey sammie on arnold thin, w/lowfat chips
dinner: lean cuisine lasagna, & a salad w/vinegarette
snacks: chips n-salsa, no-pudge brownie(2)

May 30 done

Monday
Brkfst: oikos greek yogurt w/honey, coffee w/creamer
lunch:turkey sammie, with chips-n-salsa
dinner: Sonny's real pit bbq - sliced smoked turkey, w/garlic bread(2), baked beans & coleslaw, and the salad bar
snacks: peppers w/ranch dip, chips-n-salsa

May 31 done

haven't worked out since last Thursday, will get back on that wagon this week too.

~bree~


----------



## ski_mom

Not so great this morning - I was up 2 from last week.  Over the long weekend I went with a group of 37 kids from our church to the Holiday World amusement park.  We got home last night around midnight, so I'm hoping that some of it is just extra weight from a little swelling - I can't even hardly budge my ring this morning.  Normally it is hard to get it off (th'at bad enough), but today I think they'd have to cut my finger off if it had to come off!

But at the same time, maybe this will be the kick in the rear end that I need to ramp it up a bit more again, because I have become less focused for some reason and really need to get back on the boat!


----------



## officereg

I had the best weekend ever.  We did nothing at all yet everything.  I dont know I cant explain it.  I am* -3 *for the week.  I bought a really cute bathing suit over the weekend, and I actually like the way it looks on me.  (except my legs, but if someone saw me standing in water up to my waist I would be HOT)


----------



## shellabell

I am down 1.2 this week. Pretty happy since I had a 4 day weekend (how is it already over). I worked out 3 days last week. It's the first time I have done so in at least a month.

Have a great day everyone (I keep thinking it is Monday).


----------



## tlenzendorf

Apparently no weigh in for me until Thursday!  I was supposed to work today, but Ellie came home from her dad's throwing up.  Great, thanks!  I'm off tomorrow, so my next day to weigh is Thursday.  I stepped on the scale we have here, it says I'm down 10 pounds from the work scale last Monday, but I know thats not right.  I'm really curious, too, cause I didn't eat very much this weekend.

Sunday:
Breakfast: 1 Low Fat Quaker Raisin Granola Bar
Lunch: Brat Fest here in Madison!  One brat and one hot dog, each with ketchup, relish and onions.  Diet Pepsi and a water.
Dinner: Bowl of Blueberry Mini Wheats

Sunday, May 30 DONE

Monday:
Breakfast: Bowl of Blueberry Mini Wheats
Lunch: Popcorn, 3 nachos and a Diet Pepsi at the movies
Dinner: nada

Monday, May 31 DONE


----------



## Dizneydawn

Morning!!!

Have all the weights I have rec'd in - missing about 10 still so I will post soon.  Pluss I need to finish last weeks tracking challenge and put up the pics for the winners to copy for the tracking challenge and the 5 pound increments!!

Fantabulous day yesterday!!  Went to the National Cemetery here for the service with Dan and my Dad.  Just had a glorious weekend overall actually.  AMEN!!! 

Went to the Y today, need to walk 2 miles tonight because today is day 1 of the Lazy Man Triathalon.  In the next 6 weeks I need to walk/run 22 miles and bike 113, plus 3 water classes. (that part is easy)

So I need to make sure I am watering myself and tracking and hope to see a huge difference.

Which brings me up to the reminder...

IF YOU WANT TO START TRACKING YOUR MEASUREMENTS:  SEND THEM TO ME ASAP!!!

We will be doing, bicep, chest, waist, hip and mid thigh the beginning of each month.

Great days ahead Castaway Beauties!

Breakfast: 1 cup puffed rice cereal plus 1/4 cup of milk
Snack:  2 pieces of honey wheat bread, 1 tablespoon peanut butter and 1 oz bacon (in a sandwich form thank you!)

I need to put in sparkpeople but I have found half the time, I forget to post that here a day later, so hopefully this helps me remember.

I am trying to change up a few things.  Light breakfast and then a big snack when I get home plus a ton of water.  I am starving after I get back from working out and maybe that will lead into a light lunch, sensible snack and dinner and be full after dinner.

If I just stay away from snacking after 7 p.m. I am fine.  If I have a snack that I have calories left for, my mouth cannot shut off after 7 p.m and keeps going.  If I do not eat after 7 p.m., I am good to go till morning if I get to bed by 10 p.m.

Need to get all my calories and food in before 7 p.m. or I am in trouble!!! 

Need to go work on spare bedroom with Treyner.  Be back to respond to you all later!!! 

Awesome job on the big numbers ladies and to those struggling - kick some butt this week!!!


----------



## PixiePlanner

zoegirl said:


> but he wanted to watch Veggie Tails: The Pirates who don't do anything



My DS received a Silly Songs video for his 1st birthday. We started buying him new movies every so often just to relieve us from watching the same one over and over and over and over....  DS's first movie theater movie was _Jonah_. He didn't move or speak during the entire thing. I miss those days!


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

Hope everyone in the states had a great holiday weekend! Back to the grind today... but I over slept my class, so just work for me! 

Ok, I weigh myself on Fridays, so this weight does not include the weekend, but I think I did pretty well considering the push for everyone to cook out.  I ate hamburgers without the bun and stuck to fresh fruit and veggies rather than the mayo loaded salads.  This week, I'm -4 pounds!! Thats a 15 pound weight loss this month!!  I'm stoked! 

I also do the measurements.  I measure in 9 different places, bust, under bust, waist, gut , hips, theigh, calf, bicep and neck.  Total loss for this month is 16 1/2 inches!!   I've lost 4 inches in my bust!  For skinny island, I know we measure less than that, so for skinny island I'm down 10 inches!!  Such an incentive to continue on.  I would totally recommend measuring yourself.

Went clothes shopping and got some great deals at Old Navy.  I'm in a size 18 jeans now, which I haven't seen in years!  Also bought a few pairs of size 16 which I was able to zip but didn't really fit. They were on clearance tho and were super cheap.  I should be able to fit into them in a few weeks!

Have a great day islanders!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Amy, that's amazing!!!  What an achievement!!  Here's what I think of it!



So exciting to lose the weight and inches and then celebrate with some new clothes!!  A woman after my own heart!!  I'm pretty sure I'll be shopping tomorrow.  

Good for you for editing out the bun and hefty cal salads!!  That's the way to survive eating at BBQ's.


----------



## gellybean

I was up +3.6 lbs this morning. 

I know I ate more than I should and I know that I ate more salty things than usual so my sodium intake was probably through the roof. Regardless of the reason, I'm back on the wagon today.

Going to our regular gym this week, but I did call the YMCA and get some more details about joining over there. There's just so much more to do there and a ton for the kids too, whereas the gym we're at now, while cheap, is just cardio machines and weights with a kids/tv room. No activities or 'gym' for the kids. And I've got two boys that need to expend some energy somewhere besides my living room !
And the more 'fit' I am getting, the braver I'm feeling about doing a class. They have step and spin and Zumba and all kinds of stuff. 

Can't believe I'm actually excited about all of this. Who knew!


Didn't sleep very well last night and had to get up at 6:50 and not take a nap with DS2 this morning. I'm really tired. Like eyes hurt tired. Hate the feeling. Trying to plan Disney and stuff to keep myself going. Can't seem to get the energy to do anything around the house. I'm sure part of that is the sleepiness but part of it is the food I ate and the lack of exercise.
Gotta get back into the routine !!!!!!!

And in the spirit of getting back in the routine, I'm gonna try to track what I ate since I tracked last and own my holiday weekend debauchery. This is not going to be pretty!!!  

Friday -
Breakfast- 1/2 pb and jelly sandwich
Lunch- 6 chick fil a nuggets and half a large fry, diet dp
Dinner - cereal bowl of pasta with a pesto cream sauce, small slice of keylime pie

Friday, May 28 DONE

Saturday - 
Breakfast- 1 small croissant (brought them from home ) 1 scrambled egg with 1 tsp butter and 2 slices regular bacon
Lunch - nothing
Dinner - pork loin, squash, broccoli, 1 tbsp mac n cheese, cauliflower salad with corn, peas, crumbled bacon and ranch dressing, 1 sliver of key lime pie, 1 chocolate covered granola bar
Saturday, May 29 DONE

Sunday-
Breakfast- 2 tortillas with eggs and bacon, no cheese
Lunch - deli slice ham, 2 slices of colby cheese, 1 serving of lays sour cream and onion chips
Snack- cake batter (licked the bowl), 1 sugar cookie, 1 chocolate chip cookie
Dinner - 1 hamburger and bun with lettuce, and 1 tbsp mayo, 1 serving lays potato chips, 1 corn on the cob w 1 tbsp butter, 2 slices grilled pineapple, and 1 cupcake
Snack- 2 cookies and 1 cupcake
Sunday, May 30 DONE

Monday - 
Breakfast- 1 slice of ww toast, 1 scrambled egg, 2 slices of bacon
Lunch- leftover hamburger w bun, lettuce, and 1 tbsp of mayo, leftover grilled pineapple, 1 serving of lays original potato chips, 1 cupcake
Snack/Dinner- 2 servings Bugles corn chips and 3/4 of a King size Kit Kat Bar
Monday, May 31 DONE

YEOWH  that was painful to remember and write all out. Just goes to show TRACKING daily helps keep me in line. Writing down one day off wagon would have made me try harder the next, instead of the gradual decline as the weekend went on. As I was farther away from tracking and accountability, I got more and more lax and then Sunday you can almost see when the Bugg died by what I started stuffing in my mouth!! 

After this weekend, I'm actually rearranging some of my summer schedule to keep me home more and not at my parent's as much. I don't have the strength yet to do this without the tools and support the internet gives me here. If my parents had internet, it'd be different, but right now I have to surround myself with the tools I need to be successful! 

New day, new week, new month!! 

Catch y'all later!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

zoegirl said:


> Morning all!
> Congrats to everyone that lost this past week. It seems like so many of us threw some caution to the wind and enjoyed the holiday eating. No worries, let's get back on the wagon, and start a new week.
> 
> 
> haven't worked out since last Thursday, will get back on that wagon this week too.
> 
> ~bree~


My sentiments exactly!!



officereg said:


> I had the best weekend ever.  We did nothing at all yet everything.  I dont know I cant explain it.  I am* -3 *for the week.  I bought a really cute bathing suit over the weekend, and I actually like the way it looks on me.  (except my legs, but if someone saw me standing in water up to my waist I would be HOT)


Woo Hoo!!! Congrats on the loss and looking hot in the suit!  I need to go shopping for one and I'm not looking forward to it.



CrabbyYetLovable said:


> Hope everyone in the states had a great holiday weekend! Back to the grind today... but I over slept my class, so just work for me!
> 
> Ok, I weigh myself on Fridays, so this weight does not include the weekend, but I think I did pretty well considering the push for everyone to cook out.  I ate hamburgers without the bun and stuck to fresh fruit and veggies rather than the mayo loaded salads.  This week, I'm -4 pounds!! Thats a 15 pound weight loss this month!!  I'm stoked!
> 
> I also do the measurements.  I measure in 9 different places, bust, under bust, waist, gut , hips, theigh, calf, bicep and neck.  Total loss for this month is 16 1/2 inches!!   I've lost 4 inches in my bust!  For skinny island, I know we measure less than that, so for skinny island I'm down 10 inches!!  Such an incentive to continue on.  I would totally recommend measuring yourself.
> 
> Went clothes shopping and got some great deals at Old Navy.  I'm in a size 18 jeans now, which I haven't seen in years!  Also bought a few pairs of size 16 which I was able to zip but didn't really fit. They were on clearance tho and were super cheap.  I should be able to fit into them in a few weeks!
> 
> Have a great day islanders!


Amazing!! I'm so thrilled for you. I have to re-measure myself and track it. 



gellybean said:


> I was up +3.6 lbs this morning.
> 
> I know I ate more than I should and I know that I ate more salty things than usual so my sodium intake was probably through the roof. Regardless of the reason, I'm back on the wagon today.
> 
> Going to our regular gym this week, but I did call the YMCA and get some more details about joining over there. There's just so much more to do there and a ton for the kids too, whereas the gym we're at now, while cheap, is just cardio machines and weights with a kids/tv room. No activities or 'gym' for the kids. And I've got two boys that need to expend some energy somewhere besides my living room !
> And the more 'fit' I am getting, the braver I'm feeling about doing a class. They have step and spin and Zumba and all kinds of stuff.
> 
> Can't believe I'm actually excited about all of this. Who knew!
> 
> Didn't sleep very well last night and had to get up at 6:50 and not take a nap with DS2 this morning. I'm really tired. Like eyes hurt tired. Hate the feeling. Trying to plan Disney and stuff to keep myself going. Can't seem to get the energy to do anything around the house. I'm sure part of that is the sleepiness but part of it is the food I ate and the lack of exercise.
> Gotta get back into the routine !!!!!!!
> 
> YEOWH  that was painful to remember and write all out. Just goes to show TRACKING daily helps keep me in line. Writing down one day off wagon would have made me try harder the next, instead of the gradual decline as the weekend went on. As I was farther away from tracking and accountability, I got more and more lax and then Sunday you can almost see when the Bugg died by what I started stuffing in my mouth!!
> 
> 
> New day, new week, new month!!


Aimee - I think you are going to love the Y.  There are so many things that are offered. My Y doesn't have the triathalon that Dawn's is doing, but they have some great programs/classes and it seems like the kids that are there are occupied and have a great time. One of the reasons I need to get a suit is so I can try the water aerobic classes. I would love to try some of the classes, but they just never seem to work in my schedule.

I agree about the tracking. I didn't do anything this weekend and I know I ate WAY more than I should have without any accountablility. 

I've taken today off to burn some PTO and I'm determined to stay on track today. I've got some errands to do, but now I'm going to pack my gym bag and hit the Y and burn off some of those nasty calories.

I have a question for everyone. I need to get some new songs for my iPod that will keep me moving on the elliptical. I'd love some suggestions for upbeat tunes that will keep my legs pumping when I want to stop.  I'm more of an easy listening/oldies fan but I'm trying to expand my repetoire. Anyone have any suggestions for some good songs that really get you moving?


----------



## stitchfan23

> IF YOU WANT TO START TRACKING YOUR MEASUREMENTS: SEND THEM TO ME ASAP!!!



I will remeasure tonight and then send them to you.



> I have a question for everyone. I need to get some new songs for my iPod that will keep me moving on the elliptical. I'd love some suggestions for upbeat tunes that will keep my legs pumping when I want to stop. I'm more of an easy listening/oldies fan but I'm trying to expand my repetoire. Anyone have any suggestions for some good songs that really get you moving?



I could give you some ideas but I am not sure they are in your musical tastes.  Some artists I have on my iPod for upbeat are...

Black Eyed Peas
Sean Kingston
Katy Perry
Metallica
Sammy Hagar
Ballroom Blitz (Sweet)
Areosmith
*Pretty much anything that fits into the Dance category.  If you are looking for something different try some latin or merengiue as they just make you want to move.  Hope this helps


----------



## eliz991

Gosh you guys I am starting to feel bad for posting what a piglet I am!  

I was up + 2.8 today but I didn't PM Dawn because I figured I was too late.  I will do it when I get off here.  I didn't weigh yesterday so I don't know how much of that is normal fluctuation or not.

Like Gelly I am cutting down on the processed foods this summer - still have some this week because I wasn't thinking when I went to the store but heading there slowly to where I just have protein, veg, fruit or healthy starch (like I'll let myself have corn on the cob sometimes) for dinner.

Here is the rest of my weekend - the fat secret thing is going great as far as keeping me tracking!  Now I just need to keep myself on track (and no, I do NOT normally drink 4 days in a row!)

Saturday:

B:  1.5 scrambled eggs, 3 thin slices of bacon, 2 slices bread (I was out so regular bread), one can of coke = 530 calories

L: none

D and snacks:  5 bahama mamas, 1 cup watermelon, 4 oz pork ribs (1.5 ribs), 1 C salad with vinagrette, about 5 brussels sprouts, about 1 red potato diced with onion = almost 1800 calories, not up to the math right now

Total for day = 2321 calories.  It was the bahama mamas that did me in!   But I tracked it!

Saturday, May 29 done!  

Sunday:

B:  2 cans of coke (told you those bahama mamas did me in) = 280 cal

L:  Lean cuisine pizza = 350 cal

S:  2 oz cheese = 226 cal

D:  2 fried shrimp, 2 C of salad with 2 T whole foods raspberry vinagrette, 4 oz grilled chicken, 1 C of pasta with garlic and olive oil = 576 cal

S at   5 shots of vodka (I didn't even want to go to the party, I hate parties, and I wasn't going to drink but I did.) = 321 calories.

Oh, and I didn't actually have vodka shots - it was iced tea flavored vodka that I mix with Arizona diet iced tea.

Total:  1753 calories

Sunday, May 30 done!  

Monday:

B:  can of coke, a bite of rice and maybe 1/4 a taco = 265 cal

L:  1/4 of a digiorno flatbread pizza = 400 cal (actually 1/3 is 400 cal but I figured I probably counted wrong somewhere else so just took the standard serving size)

D: roasted red potatoes, salad with light chunky blue cheese (T Marzetti - so good if you like blue cheese dressing!), 1/2 a fried chicken breast, fried chicken leg quarter.  DH wanted to make fried chicken and I decided to let myself join him - he takes off the skin first and dips it in egg and then flour/breadcrumbs, so I figure it is at least not as bad as like KFC or something. = 501 calories

S:  1/2 C slow churned light mint cookie ice cream = 120 cal

Total = 1286 cal.  I actually think the program underestimated the fried chicken but overall I think I was close to my goal (1500).

Monday, May 31 done!


----------



## eliz991

Duh, forgot today.

Oh, and for music I like 80s stuff and even 70s.  The two that always get me going are "Come On Eileen" and "ABC."  Which just goes to show you that I am a cheeseball! 

I need to figure out what to do for exercise this summer - my money is really tight right now so the trainer and jazzercise I'm afraid are out.  I may need to just see what I can do at home (it will be 100 here by the weekend so walking outside isn't really an option unless I get up super early, which I could do if my darn insomnia would go away!)

Okay, Tuesday:

B:  a bagel thin with WW cream cheese and 2 thin slices of deli ham = 239 calories

L:  about half a serving of nuts and LC grilled chicken/pasta thing = 410 calories

S:  about 10 pieces of popcorn and a smidge of a raspberry bar (seriously, not even a bite) = I actually looked this up and the closest I could come gave me 50 calories.  I'm just trying not to skip anything that goes in my mouth!

I have a 60 cal yogurt if I get hungry later; for dinner (T plays pool tonight) I have a chicken leg quarter to bake and I'll probably have some salad and green beans with it, and planning watermelon for dessert.

I'm trying to convince myself that white sugar is keeping me awake at night so I'm going to try to stick with fruit and tea and stuff after dinner.  I don't know if I will work out today or not.  Maybe some wii, depends if I go spray tan after work or not.  After today I start every day rehearsals for a show I'm in in June.

Anyone else looking forward to Losing It with Jillian tonight?

Edited:

S:  light and fit yogurt, 60 calories

D:  half an ounce of gouda cheese, chicken leg quarter baked in Texas pete, 1 cup of canned green beans with a dash of fat free italian dressing, 2 cups of salad with 1 serving light blue cheese dressing, 1 cup of watermelon and 10 chocolate chips = 403 cal

(I ate that over the course of a few hourse, not all at once!) 

S:  dill pickle, smart pop = 260 cal

Cal for day = 1442

Tuesday, June 1 done!


----------



## stitchfan23

June 1st

Breakfast - 1 Yoplait Source yogurt
Lunch - 2 pieces of Wonder+ bread with 2 tbsp peanut butter and 2 tsp margarine
Dinner - (in the oven now) 6oz boneless skinless turkey breast, roast potatoes, carrots and salad with dressing
Snack - 1 FF chocolate pudding, 1/2pack sour gummies

JUNE 1ST DONE - I am not eating anything else tonight


----------



## tlenzendorf

Breakfast: 1/2 banana

Snack: 1 piece wheat toast with butter

Lunch: 1/2 banana, PB&J on wheat, 12 Nacho cheese Doritos, 1/2 can Diet Sierra Mist

Dinner: 2 scrambled eggs w/shredded cheddar and salsa, 3 1/2 pieces bacon, 1 piece wheat toast with butter and 2 pancakes with minimal syrup.  1/2 can Diet Sierra Mist

June 1 DONE


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

june 1
2 pieces homemade pizza roll
cheese/crackers
1/2 brownie
1 tortilla w/ grilled chicken
raisin bran/skim
3 crackers/dip
1/3 hershey bar
1 cup orange juice
2 dark choc kisses

may 31
small piece steak
pasta salad, not too much
broccoli pieces
a couple bites cake/ice cream
tortilla chips/cheese goo
100 cal thins sandwich cheese/turkey
cereal/skim

may 31, june 1 done

so it appears I need to measure! I"m so "a couple of this" "a few of this". Too many. it adds up!! I may get a scale. That would be fun!

weight - let's just say I get to keep my tree. I've been up and down the same 2/3 pounds for the last 6 weeks! So I'm down this week, but back to where I was...Maybe I can continue DOWN now...


----------



## zoegirl

Afternoon all!

Today:
Brkfst: oikos greek yogurt w/honey, coffee w/creamer
lunch:Turkey sammie on arnold thin w/mustard, steamed veggies
dinner:hamburger steak (didn't measure) w/sauteed mushrooms, baked potato, roasted zuccini, and a salad, w/one glass of red wine. I AM STUFFED!! I ate waaaaay too much supper. I obviously needed some comfort food & boy did I indulge!
snacks:bell peppers w/ranch dip, pack of special K fruit crisps (these things are so good, they taste like pop tarts)

Like I said this morning, we buried my father this today. It was....wellllll...........I'm just glad it's over, I'll leave it at that.

On my ipod:
Jay-Z
Lady GaGa
Miley Cyrus
mary J blige
red jumpsuit apparatus
Boys like girls
kiss
plain white ts
glee
kelly clarkson

you get the drift. I like anything that makes me want to move, or run since that's usually when I wear it.

June 1 done


----------



## pipersmom

Evening all! 

I discovered the joy of instant fat free choccy pudding tonight..quickly followed by the agony of how many carbs are in fresh berries! Geesh. Still at the low end of range, it just bummed me out because I LOVE fresh berries and could eat them all day! So..tracking for today..

Breakfast- Arnold thin w/ peanut butter & banana, coffee.
Lunch- Healthy Choice Chicken Alfredo Florentine, water.
Dinner- Salad w/ boneless-skinless chix, 2 tbs FF Ranch, 2 club crackers, water. ( I was going to have 4 crackers, and honestly they didn't taste THAT good..maybe something is finally rubbing off!)
Snacks- FF Fig Newtons, FF choccy pudding w/ raspberries & blueberries & cool whip free..omgoodness it was sooo good!

I'm at around 1020 cals, but I think I'm done for the night anyway!

June 1- Done!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Whew!!  They wrote off our car.  It wasn't a lot of money but it'll do.  Got the new car last night (2010 chevy cobalt in red).  We went to the dealership right after getting the kids of the bus (4:30 p.m.) but with all of the paperwork and everything it was seven p.m. before we were able to leave.

So, we took the kids to East Side Mario's for dinner to celebrate and because it was just up the street from the dealership.  Let me just say...the rotisserie chicken is NOT diet friendly.  I looked it up when I got home and if you eat the entire half chicken it's 25 points!!!  What do they do, marinate it in butter before putting it on the spit??

Thank goodness I had two bowls of soup (Italian wedding soup is only one point per cup) and went easy on my entree.  I was under budget for the day but dinner was A LOT of points.  Good thing I ate light for breakfast and lunch.

B-egg and cheese on english muffin, strawberries, yogurt
L-chicken noodle soup, baby carrots, mexisalad (dressing of light sour cream mixed with salsa over greens and tomatoes), yogurt and 8 rice crackers
D-two bowls Italian wedding soup, 1/4 cup roasted potatoes, 1/2 rotisserie chicken breast without skin, 1/3 of homeloaf
June 1st done

Tonight we are going to a Detroit Tigers game.  Thankfully, I can eat before I go, since there won't be anything there that I can have.  What is it about the nice weather that makes it so difficult to eat healthy food?

Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

gellybean said:


> Just goes to show TRACKING daily helps keep me in line. Writing down one day off wagon would have made me try harder the next, instead of the gradual decline as the weekend went on. As I was farther away from tracking and accountability, I got more and more lax!!
> 
> *I always start the day off great, then do not track worth a hoot later.  I home cook a lot and it comes down to being too lazy to add in all the ingredients to figure out totals.
> 
> I am so with you honey.   I need to change me.  Nobody else can do it but me but the start and end all is tracking, not eating blind.  I am doing better than before, but I should be down a ton with all the excersize I am doing.  TRACKING is what I am lacking and I need to get my mindet off of being lazy and just doing what I need to to own what I eat.  For me just writing it down does nothing unless I have a quantatative amount to show I am within my boundaries.
> 
> Last night had spaghetti.   No bread.  1 helping.  But I have no clue what the nutritional value is that went in the homemade sauce.  So for me - I could say I ate spaghetti but I know that is not tracking for what I need.  So it does not count! *
> After this weekend, I'm actually rearranging some of my summer schedule to keep me home more and not at my parent's as much. I don't have the strength yet to do this without the tools and support the internet gives me here. If my parents had internet, it'd be different, but right now I have to surround myself with the tools I need to be successful!
> *Don't feel guilty for deciding what you need to make your success work.  We all need different things. *





2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I have a question for everyone. I need to get some new songs for my iPod that will keep me moving on the elliptical. I'd love some suggestions for upbeat tunes that will keep my legs pumping when I want to stop.  I'm more of an easy listening/oldies fan but I'm trying to expand my repetoire. Anyone have any suggestions for some good songs that really get you moving?



Do you like Glee?  All the songs from the show areavailable.

I have the link up on post #2 with everyones pics.  I also have week 2 challenge done and everyone so far tracking through week 3.  Today is the last day for week 3.  Now that I am on top of the tracking posts - I can post on Thursday each week the results from the previous week.  

Missing quite a few weights and sent out reminders to those I have not heard from yet.  If I don't get them - will post ewarly this afternoon.

BTW - after re-reading the last 25 pages again looking for food posts and pictures - I forgot that Tricia - you had asked about a challenge you had that you thought was good.

I would love to hear about it!!! 

I hope everyone has a great day!!!  

Julie - I want to see a pic of the new car!!!


----------



## lizzyb5280

Morning all,

No tracking yesterday.  I can tell you, though, there was a lot of grazing involved, and it wasn't pretty.  Getting back on today with not only tracking but also logging into spark.

Breakfast wasn't too bad...one eggo waffle with butter and cinnamon sugar, strawberries, and half a glass of milk: 582 calories, 20g fat (mostly from the milk and butter)


----------



## Dizneydawn

*Week 2 (May 20th - 26th)Tracking Challenge Winners:
Gellybean - May 20th-26th - 7 DAYS!!! 
2eaglemom - May 21st - 26th - 6 Days!!!! 

Aimee & Jane - this is your second week of success so you can put a "x2" next to your tracking picture!!! *






"Tracking my steps to Skinny Island" x2 

Runners UP:
Duchie - 20th - 23rd - 3 Days!!!
Mulan USAF - 24th - 26th - 3 Days!!!
tlenzendorf - 24th - 26th - 3 Days!!! 
Pipers Mom - 3 days!!!
ScrappyTink - 25th & 26th - 2 Days!!!
Zoegirl - 25th & 26th - 2 Days!!!
Hanutedmansionmomma - 25th & 26th - 2 Days!!!
Dizneydawn - 1 Day!!!



*So far for week 3:
We have a ton of people who have been tracking!!!
Gelly - 5 days
Hanuted - 5 days
2Eagle - 3 days
stitch fan - 5 days
tlenz -3 days
pwmitch - 2 days
Piper's - 6 days
lizzyb - 5 days
zoe - 6 days
mulan - 4 days
eliz - 5 days
scrappy - 1 day
littlepepp - 1 day
Stay@home - 5 days

Let's finish out strong today!!!
Tom starts a new week of tracking!!!  How many people will male it 7 out of 7 next week?    *


----------



## stayhomemom77

Thanks for the post Dawn, it made me realize that I had missed putting up Thursday's tracking.

I'll put up pics of the new car by Monday.  We get the car Friday afternoon so I'll take some and upload them over the weekend.

Okay so, Thursday...

B-yogurt, oatmeal, orange
L-chicken noodle soup, celery sticks, ham and cheese on english muffin
D-2 cheeseburger sliders, salad with light ceasar dressing
S-ice cream cone
May 27th done

And today...

B-turkey and cheese on an english muffin
L-8 rice crackers, baby carrots, chicken noodle soup, 12 almonds, 40 grams of marble cheddar
D-yogurt, veggie burger, salad with light ceasar dressing, baby carrots
S-100 cal snack bag of doritos, 2 WW cookies**

I'm bringing these treats to the baseball game tonight but I may not eat them.  I thought I should log them though, just in case.

June 2nd done!!


----------



## eliz991

I just finished yesterday's (edited above Dawn) so once I do today's I should be 7 for 7 this week!  woo-hoo!

My allergies are killing me and making my insomnia even worse than normal...I wanted to get up this morning and work out and I just couldn't.  However, yesterday I burned 2582 and ate something like 1445 so .  One of my tricks for that is the bottom floor of our condo is like a circle - living room, kitchen, dining room, entry, living room, etc.  So when I am watching tv instead of DVRing it and fast forwarding the commercials I get up and do laps during the commercials!  It really helps!

Today should be a good day also, I'm making a ratatouille au gratin WW recipe that my DH will actually accept as a meatless entree (I think it's good to go veggie once in a while) and it only has like 200 calories a serving.

So far today:

B:  one fat free hotdog with a squirt of ketchup, one lean pocket with bacon, egg and cheese (I know that is a weird combo but when I ate the other pocket it didn't keep me full so I wanted to add something protein-y). = 340 calories

S:  3 pretzel nuggets with pb = 35 calories

L:  It would be nice if DH let me know when he used all the mayo so I improvised:  bagel thin with 1 can of tuna, 2 T of dijonnaise - you know, it wasn't half bad.  8 reduced fat pringles (wished I had pepper or carrot strips but none in the house, have to get some), 1/2 C sugar free jello = 335 cal

S:  I brought extra snacks but my allergies are too bad for me to go to rehearsal tonight (I can't talk!) so should just be 1/2 cup blackberries and a yogurt (light and fit, the small ones) = 91 cal

also had 2 pieces of laffy taffy and two chocolate covered almonds = 74 cal

D:  Ratatouille, a slice of cheese, a slice of salami, and 4 crackers = 381 calories

S:  3 flips pretzels = 32 calories

Total for day = 1414, total burned = 2424 (I knew it would be a little low, laid down for an hour or so when I got home from work instead of working out or doing stuff around the house because I felt so crappy - still feel crappy today, so it will be a challenge to get my burn up).

Wednesday, June 3 DONE!


----------



## eliz991

Oh and Amanda - I wouldn't worry about the carbs in berries - they are the good carbs full of fiber and berries are great for you!  I'm sure none of us got fat from eating too many berries (covered in whipped cream maybe but not just the berries - enjoy them while they're in season!)


----------



## tlenzendorf

Ha I totally forgot about the challenge.  I guess thats what happens when life gets busy!   Here was our challenge at work for our last week of our 6 week fitness program:

Eat 2 cups of veggies every day for seven days in a row!  

At first I thought holy cow!  Thats a lot of veggies, there's no way I could do that!  But I totally surprised myself and did it.  It wasn't that hard!  I just made sure I had a salad once a day and then had some cut up veggies as a snack in the afternoon.  Plus if I had a sandwich I'd have lettuce, cucumber, tomato, green pepper, etc...

Maybe we could do it the same as the food tracking pic for our sig?  Put one photo down and then you can put x1, x2, x3 etc when you have completed it?


----------



## lizzyb5280

eliz991 said:


> Today should be a good day also, I'm making a ratatouille au gratin WW recipe that my DH will actually accept as a meatless entree (I think it's good to go veggie once in a while) and it only has like 200 calories a serving.



Ohhh, recipe please!  I also have a tough time getting my DH to go veg occasionally, and since one of his big problems is portion size, it wouldn't hurt as much if he ate a really big portion.


----------



## eliz991

lizzyb5280 said:


> Ohhh, recipe please!  I also have a tough time getting my DH to go veg occasionally, and since one of his big problems is portion size, it wouldn't hurt as much if he ate a really big portion.



I will post it tonight!  My DH is the same way, he doesn't think he will get full on just veggies (and I personally don't think it's as good if we make a big plate of white pasta with marinara sauce).

I will say the first time I made it he was like "and it doesn't go over rice...and there's no potatoes in it"  and I told him, "look, there is no requirement to have a meat and a starch just because that's how we grew up ... just try it!"

(It does have breadcrumbs on top, but not a lot.)


----------



## gellybean

Tracking for yesterday:

Breakfast- McD's Bacon Egg and Cheese Biscuit with a diet coke  420 cals, 23 g fat.

Lunch - 1/3rd of a frozen Pepperoni flatbread 320 cals 18 g fat. Started drinking a regular soda with it and after about 3 swallows, gave it to DS7 and drank water. THAT'S huge for me cus pizza is the one thing I really miss soda with.

Dinner - Pei Wei take out 750 cals 21.3 g fat
Jello Sugar Free Chocolate Mousse 60 cals 3 g fat


Here's where the day could have majorly tanked. We gave DS7 a choice for his end of school celebration meal (DH is not going to be home tomorrow evening the actual last day of school so we celebrated early) DS7 wanted Pei Wei.  One of my faves!!
Hubby did the ordering because I was on the bike at the gym texting him all this.  He ordered a salad for him, 2 mongolian beef, 1 chicken pad thai, and a crispy honey chicken, sauce on the side. To be split between 2 kids, and 2 adults. Now DS7 can eat an entire monogolian beef by himself. 

I ended up eating 
1/4 of an order of chicken pad thai, 1/3 order of mongolian beef meat and mushrooms only, and 1/2 cup of rice



I tried to track it the best I could and I got around 1550 cals for the day total. The sodium was through the roof so I tried to drink drink drink water the rest of the night and again today. And I know the majority of my cals came from dinner but I tried to limit the portions. Didn't eat any appetizers or fortune cookies. Didn't eat much rice. Didn't go back for seconds. Before I could have eaten a half of a pad thai and an entire monogolian beef w all the rice plus crab wontons and fortune cookies. So it was a huge improvement for me.

For the day, I burned 2600 ish cals including the 45 mins on the bike and even allowing for some error in my attempt at tracking dinner (lunch and breakfast I know were accurate) I should have had right at 1000 deficit for the day. 


Tuesday, June 1 DONE


So far today has been

Breakfast : Instant Peaches N Cream Oatmeal with 2 tbsp sugar 228 cals


Gotta go get DS7, only one more day after today  . BBS


----------



## lizzyb5280

lizzyb5280 said:


> Breakfast wasn't too bad...one eggo waffle with butter and cinnamon sugar, strawberries, and half a glass of milk: 582 calories, 20g fat (mostly from the milk and butter)



Ok, this has been buggging me all morning.  I knew that 582 calories for that relatively healthy breakfast didn't sound right.  So I checked my spark page when I logged on to chart lunch.  Umm, yeah...instead of crediting me for five strawberries like I told it, I logged me with 5 CUPS of strawberries!  OMG!

Edited the entry, and my calories dropped from 582 to 416.  MUCH BETTER!

Had a FF yogurt for my AM snack (90 calories) and a ham & cheese sandwich 
and grapes for lunch (320 calories).  So far so good!  Now if I can keep my naptime munchies under control, I should be set well for dinner!


----------



## stitchfan23

June 2nd

Breakfast - 1 Yoplait Source Yogurt
Lunch - 2 slices of Wonder+ bread, 3 slices of xlean ham, 1 cheese slice, 1 tsp margarine
Dinner - pork chop, leftover potatoe/carrots, 10pcs asparagas
Snack - 2 servings of whole grain Goldfish crackers, 1 pack fruit snacks, 2 slices of xlean ham

*I will probably have a snack this evening - either rainbow sherbert or popcorn

OKAY SO I HAD BOTH SHERBERT AND POPCORN!

June 2nd Done


----------



## Zela

First Name and Screen name:Zela
What your Goal Is for Fitnesso a marathon
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:cake, ice cream, pie, bread
Favorite Good Food for You:Squash and Watermelon (separate, of course)
Favorite Form of Exercise:walking
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:To fit into my jean cutoff shorts and the bathing suit I wore when me and my hubby went to the beach for the first time.
Family:It's just me, my husband(who doesn't even have to try and stays skinny) and our two doggies


----------



## Zela

I just decided to start so today was pretty bad but at least I am tracking it:

Breakfast:
-Bowl of Honeycombs with a little bit of milk
Second Breakfast(work cafeteria):
-Small Biscuit with packet grape jelly
-a bowl of oatmeal with 3 packets of splenda
-a carton of lowfat chocolate milk ( I remember looking at the nutrition facts and it had like 180 calories and 8 g fat)
-a cup of tang-like orange juice
-2 link turkey sausages
Lunch:
-1 dollar burger from Sonic
Afternoon Snack:
-Ice Cream Cone from Mcdy's
Getting Home From Work Snack:
-4 bites of cookies and cream fluff (heavy whipping cream, cream cheese, powedered sugar, and a hersheys cookies and cream bar broken up and blended together.......not good if you are trying to eat healthy)
-squash
-3 pieces of lunch meat ham
-3 bowls honey bunches of oats

Wowzers....I didn't realize I had eaten that much until I wrote it all down


----------



## Duchie

Zela!


----------



## gellybean

Zela said:


> I just decided to start so today was pretty bad but at least I am tracking it:
> 
> Breakfast:
> -Bowl of Honeycombs with a little bit of milk
> Second Breakfast(work cafeteria):
> -Small Biscuit with packet grape jelly
> -a bowl of oatmeal with 3 packets of splenda
> -a carton of lowfat chocolate milk ( I remember looking at the nutrition facts and it had like 180 calories and 8 g fat)
> -a cup of tang-like orange juice
> -2 link turkey sausages
> Lunch:
> -1 dollar burger from Sonic
> Afternoon Snack:
> -Ice Cream Cone from Mcdy's
> Getting Home From Work Snack:
> -4 bites of cookies and cream fluff (heavy whipping cream, cream cheese, powedered sugar, and a hersheys cookies and cream bar broken up and blended together.......not good if you are trying to eat healthy)
> -squash
> -3 pieces of lunch meat ham
> -3 bowls honey bunches of oats
> 
> Wowzers....I didn't realize I had eaten that much until I wrote it all down



 Zela!!

Good for you tracking today even though you're just getting started!! 

Tracking is a great great weight loss tool!!! And it does often surprise me too, that as I go through the day I don't realize how much I'm snacking here or there, but when I write it all down, WOW! So I feel ya there!! Owning it is so important though so good on ya!  




Personal update:
Stopped and got McD's on the way home from picking up DS7.   
ANOTHER reason I'm looking forward to summer. I won't be driving by fast food mecca everyday!

Tracked it and am going to eat a light dinner. Made it to the gym, two days in a row now. Going to the Y tomorrow after DS7 gets out of school at noon. Early release for his last day of First grade  I'm so stinking excited for summer and ready for next year. 

I'm probably not going to join the Y tomorrow, just tour. No point paying for two weeks I can't use. And my sister's gonna be out of town next week and DS7 is gonna be with his dad and I don't see DS2 being ok in the play room for the first week without his older brother, so I'm probably going to wait and join the week he gets back. But DS7 got upset when we were gonna take the tour while he was gone to California so it's tomorrow or wait another 10 days. I think touring may help with my motivation some!

I did talk to the gym I'm a member of now and they will put our current membership on hold for 3 bucks a month, total for both of us. I think that may be a good idea to lock the rate in case we don't enjoy the Y. The gym I'm at now is cheaper and much closer than the Y and I'd hate to have to pay the sign up fee again etc and potentially have our rate increase. I figure a few months of paying the 3/mth hold fee would be enough to know if we're gonna like the Y enough to justify the extra drive time and extra cost. 

Will be back to track the good, the bad and the ugly after dinner.


----------



## tlenzendorf

Welcome zela!

Today's food:
breakfast: 1 low fat raisin granola bar

lunch: 1 banana, 1 piece wheat toast w/butter, 1/2 can diet sierra mist

dinner: salad w/2 pieces bacon, small amt shredded cheddar, ff ranch dressing, 10 croutons, 3 pieces orvs rising crust pepperoni pizza. 


June 2 DONE

I'm amazed at how better I do eating when I track it


----------



## zoegirl

Welcome Zela!

Don't beat yourself up about the McD's Aimee. I hope you like the Y, they usually have so much to offer.

Tricia I like your eating more veggies challenge, let's go for it.

Today's food:
brkfst - cantaloupe about a cup & 1/2
lunch - turkey sammie on arnold thin, plain, with some reduced fat pringles
dinner - went to Chili's with a good girlfriend of mine. We split chips n salsa (2 bowls - yikes) I had a bowl of chicken & green chili soup
snacks - pretzel crackers with hummus, handful of goldfish, no pudge brownie, more cantaloupe.

Didn't do so well today. I've actually not been tracking my WW points for over a week. I've had so much going on & I lost interest. I'm definitely going to start tracking again next week. I'd be stupid not to, I'm within 7 lbs of my goal, 12 from my ultimate goal.


----------



## mstinson14

I am going to join in!!   I am Megan  I am also the daughter of the main poster(we share the account. Sharon is my mom)   
Breakfast
-Leftover chicken and fries from supper last night
-Chocochip muffins
Lunch
-Frozen Marie Calendars chicken parmesan dinner
-Chocochip muffins
Snack
-Granola Bar
-German Chocolate blizzard from dq
Dinner
-2 McDonalds cheeseburgers
-Medium Fry
Snack
-small strawberry blizzard from dq
First Name and Screen name: Megan mstinson14  actually the daughter of Sharon
What your Goal Is for Fitness: to be healthy and to not be laughed at and made fun of
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:  chicken and potatoes
Favorite Good Food for You: fruit
Favorite Form of Exercise: walking/swimming/elliptical
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: To just be healthy and do what I want to do.  To not be looked at differently because of my weight.  Also to not worry about fitting in an airplane seat or amusement park attraction seat.
Family: My mom and my 2 kitties


----------



## gellybean

mstinson14 said:


> I am going to join in!!   I am Megan
> Breakfast
> -Leftover chicken and fries from supper last night
> -Chocochip muffins
> Lunch
> -Frozen Marie Calendars chicken parmesan dinner
> -Chocochip muffins
> Snack
> -Granola Bar
> Dinner
> -2 McDonalds cheeseburgers
> -Medium Fry
> Snack
> -small strawberry blizzard from dq



 Megan!! 

Glad to have two new members this week!!

The intro post is on the first page when you get a chance Megan, maybe you could fill it out so we can find out a little bit more about you!!

Looks like you're going to Disney the same time I am, over Christmas!! Are you staying on property?!


----------



## mstinson14

gellybean said:


> Looks like you're going to Disney the same time I am, over Christmas!! Are you staying on property?!



We actually leave on the 23rd, but we are staying at POFQ. We arrive on the 17th.


----------



## gellybean

mstinson14 said:


> We actually leave on the 23rd, but we are staying at POFQ. We arrive on the 17th.



We arrive on the 17th and leave on the 23rd too!!  Very cool!!!! 



Personal update:

Lunch: 10 mcnuggets, medium fry, diet coke, 1 package bbq sauce
Dinner: turkey sandwich on 2 pieces white bread, avocado mayo ( I made it w about 3/4 tbsp of light mayo), 1 slice muenster cheese, 1 serving baked bbq lays and 1 peach. 

Wednesday, June 2 DONE

I still only consumed about 1700 cals for the day and should burn at least 500 cals more than I ate today. My burns are down though. My bike workouts aren't showing the burn they used to. Even more reason to join the Y and get going in a spin class or step class or Zumba or something!


----------



## pipersmom

Welcome Zela and Megan! 

Congrats to everyone on the tracking! I didn't even realize the week was almost up!

Good day for us today! Piper had a Dr's appt and it went awesome! On the way we went through Mickey D's...and just got DRINKS! *go me* LOL. I got the FF SF iced vanilla latte, and though it was not anywhere as good as the real thing, it was an okay substitute  I think it's going to be harder for me when she goes to her Dad's next week as far as not hitting fast food. At home it will be easier since I won't need to have any junk in the house! ( I don't keep a lot now, but there are a few things.) 

So here's today:

Breakfast- Yoplait FF Pineapple Upside Down Cake.
Lunch- Sammie thin with roast beef & tomato, string cheese.
Dinner- Salad w/ turkey breast, FF Ranch, FF Saltines.
Snacks- WW ice cream bar, wasa cracker w/ albacore & FF cheddar, FF choccy pudding w/ berries & cool whip, SF FF iced latte.

June 2- Done!


----------



## mstinson14

gellybean-
Thats so cool!!  Are you staying onsite??


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

stitchfan23 said:


> I could give you some ideas but I am not sure they are in your musical tastes.  Some artists I have on my iPod for upbeat are...
> 
> Black Eyed Peas
> Sean Kingston
> Katy Perry
> Metallica
> Sammy Hagar
> Ballroom Blitz (Sweet)
> Areosmith
> *Pretty much anything that fits into the Dance category.  If you are looking for something different try some latin or merengiue as they just make you want to move.  Hope this helps


Thanks for the suggestions! I've copied them down and I'll check on iTunes.



eliz991 said:


> Oh, and for music I like 80s stuff and even 70s.  The two that always get me going are "Come On Eileen" and "ABC."  Which just goes to show you that I am a cheeseball! [/color][/size]


I LOVE 'come on eileen'. I'm a total 70s - 80s junkie.  I just can never remember the songs when I'm looking for tunes.



zoegirl said:


> On my ipod:
> Jay-Z
> Lady GaGa
> Miley Cyrus
> mary J blige
> red jumpsuit apparatus
> Boys like girls
> kiss
> plain white ts
> glee
> kelly clarkson
> 
> you get the drift. I like anything that makes me want to move, or run since that's usually when I wear it.


Thanks, I'll check these out too.



eliz991 said:


> Today should be a good day also, I'm making a ratatouille au gratin WW recipe that my DH will actually accept as a meatless entree (I think it's good to go veggie once in a while) and it only has like 200 calories a serving.


I'd love the recipe too!  Especially if we are going to try and get me to eat 2 cups of veggies a day.  Lettuce I can do all day long, but I can't stand any other raw veggies.



tlenzendorf said:


> Ha I totally forgot about the challenge.  I guess thats what happens when life gets busy!   Here was our challenge at work for our last week of our 6 week fitness program:
> 
> Eat 2 cups of veggies every day for seven days in a row!
> 
> At first I thought holy cow!  Thats a lot of veggies, there's no way I could do that!  But I totally surprised myself and did it.  It wasn't that hard!  I just made sure I had a salad once a day and then had some cut up veggies as a snack in the afternoon.  Plus if I had a sandwich I'd have lettuce, cucumber, tomato, green pepper, etc...
> 
> Maybe we could do it the same as the food tracking pic for our sig?  Put one photo down and then you can put x1, x2, x3 etc when you have completed it?


I'll try it, but I can't promise that I'll be very good at it.

Welcome Zela and Megan!!!

I didn't ge a chance to post my food log from yesterday:

Breakfast - Raisin Bran w/1% milk
Lunch - Banana, keebler crackers and allouette cheese, Activia yogurt
Snack - Popcorn and Fiber One Bar
Dinner - Panera 1/2 turkey sandwich on whole wheat bread & 1/2 strawberry poppyseed salad, Apple muffin (panera has a deal where you can buy a pastry item for $.99 with a lunch or dinner) they said it was a low fat muffin, but I couldn't find the nutritional info for a low fat muffin so I just logged the full fat version.

Total - 1691 (goal 1270 - 1640) Dang muffin put me over - I hope it was low fat and lower in calories.

June 1 DONE

Today
Breakfast - Raisin bran w/ff milk
Lunch - Lean cuisine Sun dried tomato pesto chicken, 2 apricots, yogurt, egg white
Snack - fiber one bar
Dinner - Chinese chicken salad, 2 ounces pork rib 2 apricots
Dessert - I think I'll have some sf/ff ice cream

Total should be around 1387 (goal 1270 - 1640)

I made a concentrated effort to drink all my water today and finally was able to make it.  Went for a walk at lunch and then went to the Y after work so got in about an hour of cardio today. I'm hoping the rest of the week goes as well.


----------



## gellybean

mstinson14 said:


> gellybean-
> Thats so cool!!  Are you staying onsite??



Yep! We're booked at WL! We so have to set up a time to meet!!!!  WOO HOO!!!! 


2_Eagle_Mom-

I second Bree's Miley Cyrus recommendation.  I can get down with Party in the USA and The Climb is so motivation I like using it for warm up or cool down. I have a lot of the same stuff the ladies have already listed. Glee, Kelly Clarkson, Lady GaGa etc.

I also have REM, U2, Bon Jovi, Matchbox 20, Dropkick Murphys, Moby, Natasha Beddingfield, Pink, Beyonce, Duffy, Black Eyed Peas and the list goes on and on. And the weird thing is, some days some songs work to get me moving, and other days different songs.  I think the most important thing is that it's a song that you connect to.


----------



## GaRain

Ok, if we are setting goals....no way I could do 2 cups of veggies a day, I hardly get any (anti-vegetarian, so sue me!).
I am going to try, starting next monday, to track my food like y'all do.  And pack my breakfast and lunch each day.

Going to the gym tonight.  Trying to decide if I am going to do any upper body work, just focus on cardio or see if they have a class I am interested in....


----------



## Duchie

Welcome Megan!  I love having new people join.  We're getting quite a big group here.  

Jane, I was going to let my iPod play this morning and then send you a list of what I listened to.  Except my iPod did not cooperate - it would not play anything today.    I had to completely remove all songs and video, then reload them.  I think it's working again.  Anyway, I've got all kinds of stuff on there - 70s classic rock, Broadway musicals, kids music, modern pop stuff.  It really is a very odd mix.  Here's what played yesterday:

Lifehouse - Hanging by a Moment
Meatloaf - Paradise by the Dashboard Lights
.38 Special - What if I'd Been the One
Belle - Beauty and the Beast
Jimmy Buffett (can't remember the song - there are a lot of them on there  )
Open Your Heart - Madonna
Real Wild Child - Everlife
Down by the Lazy River - the Osmonds (laugh if you will, but this song will get you MOVING!)
Right Round - Flo Rida

There were more but I don't remember them.  I guess most of my stuff is older, so I should probably look for some newer artists that I like.


----------



## stayhomemom77

I totally didn't eat my snacks from last night.  I didn't think I would.  Everyone else in my party was snacking away and I had them in my purse but never ended up pulling them out.  Hubby still tells me he thinks I'm crazy not to have a few low point snacks when the mood strikes me.  The thing is, the mood hasn't struck me lately.

I would have been under my points even with the snacks so without them my daily total was WAAAAY low and I haven't decided whether that's good or bad.  I'm entitled to 31 points but I find that too many so I usually eat around 28 points.  Yesterday I was at 20.5.  I just wasn't very hungry...until 10 pm when we got home from the ball game.  But it was too late to eat so I didn't bother.

I'm not sure how much progress I'm going to make this week for weight loss.  I was up yesterday due to the sodium enriched meal at East Side Mario's Tuesday night.  I'm back down again now but I only worked out once so far this week and the days are slipping by.  I haven't been sleeping well since the car accident (stress) and I'm not using my usual escape of stuffing my face to deal with it so it's just making me exhausted and irritable.

I'm hoping things will settle down tomorrow once we have the new car and we can begin adjusting to the change.  I'll also be glad once school is out for the summer.  I'm ready for a break from the constant headache of harassing DD through the morning routine so she won't miss the bus for school.  

Alright, I'm done complaining.  I'll be back later to track for today.  I guess I should eat something so I actually have something to write down.

Welcome to the newbies and I hope everyone has a healthy, productive day!!


----------



## lizzyb5280

Good morning all, and welcome to our new members!  Just a quick check in to log yesterday's food, before my mad dash to finish cleaning the house (it's almost 9am, company coming at 3pm)

Breakfast - Waffle with butter and cinnamon sugar, strawberries, milk - 416 calories

Lunch - Ham and cheese on wheat bread with deli mustard and miracle whip light, grapes, diet soda - 320 calories

Snacks - Yogurt, blackberries, wheat thins, RF cheese stick and pepperoni (I was trying to curb a craving for the LO pizza in my fridge) - 375 calories 

Dinner - Whole wheat thin spaghetti with shrimp in a pesto sauce, cucumbers and grape tomatoes - 299+ calories

The calories for dinner are just the pasta, shrimp, and veggies; I have no clue how to figure up this sauce.  The pesto was made from a mix using water and 1/4 cup olive oil, we threw in a handful of italian shredded cheese, plus there was still the butter/olive oil in the pan from sauteeing the shrimp.  W/o the sauce I'm sitting at 1380 on the day (300 below my upper limit) so hopefully if I did go over it wasn't by too much.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

raisin bran/skim

pb and honey sandwich on 100 cal flat thingy, 1/2 c yogurt w/ a few strawberries and honey

roast beef sandwich from the pub in our neighborhood (I can't keep away from there!!), 5 fries from DH's plate, a little cottage cheese from my plate - on a positive spin, I didn't get a "beverage" or order the pub chips and cheese. 

peanuts, tortilla chips, wheat thins and a piece of cheese for snacks.

june 2 done
GOTTA get these snack foods off my list! They do me in every day!!

Give me some suggestions for your favorite snack that's not in the cracker family (but creates the illusion of crunchy salty, perhaps???)please!!!!!:


----------



## stitchfan23

> Give me some suggestions for your favorite snack that's not in the cracker family (but creates the illusion of crunchy salty, perhaps???)please!!!!!:



Sorry I can't help you too much except to say try the 100 calorie packs of Doritos or Ritz crackers or the like.  That way you know exactly how many calories you are eating and can control it or maybe whole grain goldfish crackers.  My cravings are in the cake, pastry, candy line so I have the opposite to you.  I eat yogurt and ff pudding, raisins and frozen yogurt or sherbert to calm my cravings.

As for the veggie challenge, I am in.  If you aren't worried about your sodium intake, 1c of V8 juice is 2 servings of veggies.  I don't drink it everyday but just on the days that I am low on veggies.  They do have a reduced sodium one but I thought it was just awful and if I am only having 1c every few days I wasn't too concerned.  Hey I just realized that I forgot to add that to my tracking for the past week or so

Welcome to the new joinners this week.

Well I had better go and get some work done.  Sometimes working from home can be a distraction.  I think I am going to go into my workroom and before I start making gift baskets I may just put on my ipod and dance around like a nut for a while.  That should work off a few calories


----------



## grumpyyoungguy

First, I have not been on the boards a lot lately.  Dawn and I want to accomplish this journey together to give each other support. So, I will be posting more. 

Second:  to the new faces....WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!

Finally, (mostly because I am normally long winded and I wanted to save you all) to Patrick and Megan:

I was an overweight teenager and I understand the pain you must feel in the teasing, and discomfort from just being in your current body.  I will say that your body is NOT who you are.  The trouble is as an adult, I wish I had the same support system you have available to you today with the internet and food knowledge.  Maybe I would not be struggling still.

Take the advice offered here and weigh it for your use.  YOU have to make the choice to change.  The fact that you are on this thread tells me a lot about you.  You are looking for change and help and that is half of the battle.  CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

Next, you need to be consistent.  Track everything you eat.  No matter how small.  You will be surprised what the totals are at the end of the day.  That will help you understand the intake.  In addition, get rid of empty calories.  Fast food is for the most part, the devil.  The more of it you eat the more you will want because your body doesn't know by eating that food that you are full.  

For me, Mountain Dew is like my drug.  I can't have just one sip.  It leads to a whole can and then a week worth of can's.

Finally, move quickly but take the changes at a moderate pace.  Add one item every couple of days or week to get into a routine and then maintain that routine.  Start exercise of any kind.  Join more groups in your community.  The busier you are the less likely you will be to sabotage yourself.  If you slip backwards in your progress, do not give up.  YOU ARE WORTH THE EFFORT.

I was at my heaviest 586 pounds in 2001.  Today I am at 336 pounds (6'6" tall).  It is a constant journey.  I still have 61 pounds to lose to be at goal.  A ways to go but much better than where I was at 586 pounds.  

And the few thoughts for today (next time I will be funnier---I hope):
#1  A DIET is TEMPORARY but a CHANGE OF LIFE is PERMANENT.

#2  One my favorite quote regarding weight loss:  "Nothing tastes as good as I feel when I am able to physically do anything I want." 

Good luck to all and I will be back shortly....


----------



## Dizneydawn

eliz991 said:


> I just finished yesterday's (edited above Dawn) so once I do today's I should be 7 for 7 this week!  woo-hoo!
> Got it!!!
> So when I am watching tv instead of DVRing it and fast forwarding the commercials I get up and do laps during the commercials!  It really helps!
> I want to know what your neighbors think?





tlenzendorf said:


> Eat 2 cups of veggies every day for seven days in a row!
> Sounds like a good one to implement - Lets start it today so the tracking is all on the same day.
> 
> If you want to try the 2 cups of veggies a day challenge - put *Veggies done *with what you ate in your tracking.  If you are not tracking all your food and want to just do veggies - just write the *Veggies done* part with what veggies you ate.
> 
> Maybe we could do it the same as the food tracking pic for our sig?  Put one photo down and then you can put x1, x2, x3 etc when you have completed it?


Yup - already have an idea for one - if you like lettuce - 2 cups will be a cinch!!! 


stitchfan23 said:


> *I will probably have a snack this evening - either rainbow sherbert or popcorn
> 
> OKAY SO I HAD BOTH SHERBERT AND POPCORN!
> 
> June 2nd Done





Zela said:


> First Name and Screen name:Zela
> Family:It's just me, my husband(who doesn't even have to try and stays skinny) and our two doggies


Hi and welcome to our thread!!!! If you want me to track you weight as well - can you send me a PM?




gellybean said:


> Tracking is a great great weight loss tool!!! And it does often surprise me too, that as I go through the day I don't realize how much I'm snacking here or there, but when I write it all down, WOW! So I feel ya there!! Owning it is so important though so good on ya!
> Preach on Sistah!!!





zoegirl said:


> Welcome Zela!
> Didn't do so well today. I've actually not been tracking my WW points for over a week. I've had so much going on & I lost interest. I'm definitely going to start tracking again next week. I'd be stupid not to, I'm within 7 lbs of my goal, 12 from my ultimate goal.


You are soooo close to achieving it!!!! You can do it!!! 


mstinson14 said:


> I am going to join in!!   I am Megan  I am also the daughter of the main poster(we share the account. Sharon is my mom)


Megan!  I  am so excited for you!  

Do you have an action plan for what you want to do to start on this journey?  Do you plan on cutting calories or exercising each day?  I know that for teenagers you have different nutritional needs than adults do.  I know we all want you to be successful but in order for us to support you the best we can, if you can let us know what you want to do to lose weight and get healthy, we can make sure to encourage the right behaviors and help you get past some that might only hurt your success.    


pipersmom said:


> Good day for us today! Piper had a Dr's appt and it went awesome! Yeah for good days at the doctor!!!







GaRain said:


> I am going to try, starting next monday, to track my food like y'all do.  And pack my breakfast and lunch each day.
> Make it work for you!!!  I am glad you will start tracking - keep me accountable will ya!!





stayhomemom77 said:


> I haven't been sleeping well since the car accident (stress) and I'm not using my usual escape of stuffing my face to deal with it so it's just making me exhausted and irritable.
> I hope you get some peace in the next few days.  When I am stressed, my lower eyelid area on the right side twitches.  Drives me batty!





lizzyb5280 said:


> The calories for dinner are just the pasta, shrimp, and veggies; I have no clue how to figure up this sauce.  The pesto was made from a mix using water and 1/4 cup olive oil, we threw in a handful of italian shredded cheese, plus there was still the butter/olive oil in the pan from sauteeing the shrimp.  W/o the sauce I'm sitting at 1380 on the day (300 below my upper limit) so hopefully if I did go over it wasn't by too much.


In sparkpeople you have a recipe area you can add in homemade food to get the amounts of nutritional info per serving.  Takes maybe 5 minutes per recipie - which is exactly why it is Baloney I am not doing it!!


hanutedmansionmomma said:


> Give me some suggestions for your favorite snack that's not in the cracker family (but creates the illusion of crunchy salty, perhaps???)please!!!!!:


CARR Water Table Crackers are low in carbs and  a good choice so is WASA rye crackers.  I eat them with light Laughing Cow cheese wedges and get that chip and dip craving under control.  


stitchfan23 said:


> Well I had better go and get some work done.  Sometimes working from home can be a distraction.  I think I am going to go into my workroom and before I start making gift baskets I may just put on my ipod and dance around like a nut for a while.  That should work off a few calories



What do you do?  The basket phrase intrigues me!!! 

TMI:

I am seriously needing to go see an OBGYN about being menopausal.  Aunt Flo arrived yesterday and there is no way I can leave the house to walk, work out, anything.  It is horrid and the cramps are about to kill me.  Hopefully tonight it will let up.  My mom went through it in her early 40's and I am 38 so maybe not a shock but I am not ready for this.  My reg doc and I have talked for over a year now that the signs were there but hopefully I can get some relief from the symptoms.

It actually scares me for my sister as well who is 34 and has no children yet.  She might want to start making some plans if she is going to have some before the choice is not hers.


*
Anyway - WEEK 4 Tracking starts today!!! Who is going to be a perfect 7 in veggies and tracking??? *


----------



## eliz991

Dawn you nut I keep the blinds closed when I am doing laps around my house.   Now what they thought when I was yelling and crying at the neighbor cat for leaving another dead squirrel on my patio I have no idea.

Sorry everyone for not getting the ratatouille recipe up yesterday, I have to find the time to type it in. I will try to do it today, if not tonight then soon I promise!  I am still feeling like crud-o-rama and thinking of missing rehearsal again today because I really, really want to feel better by this weekend.  We have Avenue Q tickets for Sunday afternoon and I can't wait!

So far today:

B:  1 egg fried in pam, 1 packet of instant grits = 174 cal (yes I know no southerner in their right mind would ever use instant grits but that guy from that movie can kiss my grits because who has time to make real grits before work?) Bonus for anyone who knows what movie I am talking about!

L:  small caesar with fat free dressing; bowl of french onion soup = 380 calories

S:  2 chocolate covered almonds, 1/2 C applesauce, 100 cal pack of cheese, 3 triscuits, 1 slice sourdough bread (from lunch) = 333 calories

D:  leftover ratatouille, about 4 oz of salmon, 2 chocolate chip cookies = 566 calories

Total = 1453 calories

Burn (still have cold so not exercising or running around the house like a manic nut job):  2377.

Thursday, June 3 DONE! 
Veggies DONE!


----------



## Dizneydawn

eliz991 said:


> Dawn you nut I keep the blinds closed when I am doing laps around my house.   Now what they thought when I was yelling and crying at the neighbor cat for leaving another dead squirrel on my patio I have no idea.I like my idea of the neighbors seeing you as a manic nut job much better!
> 
> So far today:
> 
> B:  1 egg fried in pam, 1 packet of instant grits = 174 cal *(yes I know no southerner in their right mind would ever use instant grits but that guy from that movie can kiss my grits because who has time to make real grits before work?) Bonus for anyone who knows what movie I am talking about!*



“No Self respecting southerner eats instant grits.” My Cousin Vinnie 

I found this out, but BTW - it is one of Dan's all time favorite movies which he delivers quotes from  all the time and drives me *INSANE!*   He has never quoted this beauty though.

When it came out I saw it with 3 or 4 people and never got what all the fuss was about.

What's my prize?


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Good morning all!
I am fighting a sinus headache for the second day in a row, but I did go for a walk last night and am going walking a lunch today!  
I am starting to feel like my eating is going okay - still need more veggies, I might have to do the challenge!- but need to exercise more. 
Now that the kids' evening activities are tapering some, I think I'll have more opportunity to exercise in the evenings.  
For music - I LOVE Bon Jovi! I'm a product of the 70s and 80s too and like music like Journey, and Springsteen.  I have some Christina Aguilera, Daughtry, Rob Thomas, Matchbox Twenty and lots of Broadway too.

I'm on the fence about tracking my food.  Does it help to do it if you are not including calories?  If I just list the food is that better than nothing?  Maybe I will start with that and then work into the calorie counting.  Some things are obviously easier to figure.

So for yesterday June 2:
B: Bowl of Life cereal, skim milk, blueberries
L: one fried chicken breast, 1/2 C. pasta salad, 1/2 white bread roll
D: one bratwurst with white bun, 5 tator tots
snacks: two licks frosting from cake, two hershey mini special dark bars, one Panera Cinnamon crunch bagel with honey walnut cream cheese
Ooh, not too many veggies in there! The good thing is I didn't snack after dinner!

I know the tracking week starts today, but I wanted to "practice"!  hee hee


----------



## eliz991

Dizneydawn said:


> No Self respecting southerner eats instant grits. My Cousin Vinnie
> 
> I found this out, but BTW - it is one of Dan's all time favorite movies which he delivers quotes from  all the time and drives me *INSANE!*   He has never quoted this beauty though.
> 
> When it came out I saw it with 3 or 4 people and never got what all the fuss was about.
> 
> What's my prize?



Correct!

"It's just that, well, I don't think I've ever seen an actual grit before."  One of our favorite movies too!   Maybe you have to have lived in the south, or in NY, or be a lawyer.  Of course I have all 3 so it helps. 

Prize...hmmm....my undying affection?   Or how about I mail you some grits?


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Oh I forgot to comment on My Cousin Vinny! I LOVE that movie!  I'm not from the south or NY, but I am a lawyer.  I love the accents and we always joke about how that just doesn't happen to us in court ever!!  So funny!


----------



## stitchfan23

> What do you do? The basket phrase intrigues me!!!



I have my own gift basket business.  I have been doing it for just over 7 years now and I love it.  It keeps me busy but still gives me a bit of freedom to take some time and do things for me.  The only downside is that I don't have regular worktimes or a regular paycheck but that is okay.  If you would like to see what I do I have a website www.woodencratecreations.com.  Sorry though, I only ship within Canada 



> TMI:
> 
> I am seriously needing to go see an OBGYN about being menopausal. Aunt Flo arrived yesterday and there is no way I can leave the house to walk, work out, anything. It is horrid and the cramps are about to kill me. Hopefully tonight it will let up. My mom went through it in her early 40's and I am 38 so maybe not a shock but I am not ready for this. My reg doc and I have talked for over a year now that the signs were there but hopefully I can get some relief from the symptoms.



I am in the opposite boat as you.  I am 36 and can't wait for menopause (we can't have any kids so that is not an issue with us)  My cycle is terrible.  I can have it for 3 months straight, I can have it so heavy that I can't go outside, I get no warning of when it is coming and they can't find anything wrong.  There is a medical term that I have called Menometrofagia.  I have had this since I hit puberty and believe me I would love menopause to come early.  I know there are symptoms with menopause as well but they will be way better than what I suffer through now.  I know TMI!


----------



## Zela

Thanks for the welcomes 

I just wanted to share that there was baked ziti and chocolate cake in the cafeteria today........but I got the chicken salad instead.  I did get the regular packet of ranch dressing to go with it instead of the fat free but I think I will come out ahead in the end (calories wise).


----------



## Dizneydawn

No breakfast today.

Lunch - started at 11:30 and ended at 12:30 - ate slow:

Ortega Original Medium Taco Sauce, 2 serving  	
Schwans Breaded Chicken Breast Pattie, 2 serving 	
Sour Cream, 1 tbsp 	
Baked Potato (baked potatoes), 1 potato (2-1/3" x 4-3/4") 	
Lunch TOTALS: 	Calories 551 	Carbs 62 	Fat 21 	Protein 27


----------



## Dizneydawn

eliz991 said:


> Prize...hmmm....my undying affection?   Or how about I mail you some grits?


Grits can get weevils so no go to mailing!  I will take your undying affection for $200 Alec!  


Mndisneygirl said:


> Oh I forgot to comment on My Cousin Vinny! I LOVE that movie!


Ok - now I will have to rent the darn thing and watch it.  Maybe that was the month I was in a bad mood and I did not find humor in it. 

Dan will love it I am sure!


stitchfan23 said:


> I have my own gift basket business.
> Very cool!  I am thinking of doing my own business here with sweets of all sorts...good to know someone has done something crazy and done well!
> 
> 
> 
> I can have it so heavy that I can't go outside.


That is me right now.  The menopause would be fine. It is the getting to it that sucks! 


Zela said:


> Thanks for the welcomes
> 
> I just wanted to share that there was baked ziti and chocolate cake in the cafeteria today........but I got the chicken salad instead.  I did get the regular packet of ranch dressing to go with it instead of the fat free but I think I will come out ahead in the end (calories wise).



Great job saying no to the extras and I can't wait to see how you did for the day.  What are you trying to stay within for calories?


----------



## MulanUSAF

Haven't checked in for three days and got lots of catching up to do!  Welcome to the new folks, the more the merrier!  

Weather around here has been hot and humid, with lots of thunderstorms.  I just hate the sticky-icky feeling, especially when you step out of the shower and start sweating all over again.  Having grown up in dry and sunny California, I'm still not used to the smothering southern humidity.  Plus, my A/C just died on Monday and the service guy came out and said the part has to be special ordered.  It still hasn't come in yet!  Ugh!  

Well, at least I haven't been wanting to eat much, except I can't seem to stay away from frozen yogurt.  But I guess between fruits, salads and frozen yogurt, it's okay to say I'm still on track.  Also, I've started swimming again since it's just too hot to go running.  I bought a lap swim punch card for the community center pool and I like seeing the holes being punched out, it kind of keeps me accountable like the food journal here.  Lately I've been doing a mini version of my old swim team workout routine.  Lap swimming for about 20 minutes non-stop, followed by calisthenics, alternating between upper and lower body every other day.  I do feel my core muscles starting to be more toned and stronger.  Now if I can get rid of that fat roll, I might actually start seeing some defined abs.  I told myself I'll buy myself a bikini when I can jump up and down and nothing on the belly jiggles like jello.  

On Tuesday, I had a 3 month follow up visit with my endocrinologist to get my blood work done since the initial diabetes diagnosis back in February.  I've been checking the clinic's website every day since to see if they've posted the results.  So far they only posted the kidney protein analysis (normal) but not the A1C, which is what I'm both eager and dreading to see.  I'm telling myself to be realistic and not be overly optimistic that it'll drop into the normal zone yet, because that stuff takes time.  But at the same time, because I've been having great success with losing weight and shedding inches, I'm hoping to see a big drop in that too.  But I have a feeling I'm setting myself up for disappointment if I think about it too much.  Okay, I think I'm just rambling now, so I'll stop.  But once the results come out, I'll share it good or bad.

Food log for today so far:
Breakfast - small bowl of Kashi Go Lean Crunch with milk, 4 strawberries
Lunch - teriyaki chicken breast on baby spinach salad (with mandarin oranges, almonds and crunchy noodles); 2 Ritz crackers
Dinner - shrimp and scallops sauteed with snow peas and broccoli; cold buckwheat noodles with soy peanut sauce
Snack - cool whip and strawberries

Thursday, June 3 Done!


----------



## eliz991

Mndisneygirl said:


> Oh I forgot to comment on My Cousin Vinny! I LOVE that movie!  I'm not from the south or NY, but I am a lawyer.  I love the accents and we always joke about how that just doesn't happen to us in court ever!!  So funny!



Thank goodness!  I would die if that ever happened to me in court (well, except for the part where you Perry Mason it out of your butt at the end).


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Hi everyone!  Sorry I haven't been around in 2 weeks, but it has been quite a ride.  We finally officially opened Big River last night so I have days off now while I run the show at night.  I can finally get back to working out, eating better, and posting here.  It appears I have a lot to catch up on so I'd better get to it.  

I will say, this is the best I have ever done, weight wise, through a rehearsal/tech process.  I actually lost weight, which is amazing!!!  And it showed.  The dress I wore last night for opening was a dress I haven't been able to get into for 2 years.  I also know that I have officially dropped a size because I went shopping and tried on a dress that I thought would be too small, but wasn't!  Yay!!!!


----------



## Zela

Not sure.....I have done weight watchers for a while(5 years) but i am trying to get away from pts.  Do you have a suggestion for a website to find the recommended amount of calories? Right now I am just trying to go with low carb.


----------



## mom2faith

Hi All!!

I am just checking in to say hello.

I have fallen off the wagon.  Hard.  

I can 100% attribute it to not utilizing my support group - you ladies!!

Last week was hectic - the boss was in town and overall we were busy in the evenings as well.  This week has been busy too, but now it is more of an excuse. 

Anyway, I slipped a little so I was embarrassed to come on the board.  It is hard to read about how well everyone else is doing when you know you are not doing well at all. 

I am just in a funk and need to get up, dust myself off and get going again.... but.....well, you all know how hard that is.

So, baby steps are in order.  Today I am journalling again (1st time in a week) and I have psted here again (also 1st time in 10 days or so).  

Bear with me.  I am officially a Work In Progress!!

Amy


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

MulanUSAF said:


> On Tuesday, I had a 3 month follow up visit with my endocrinologist to get my blood work done since the initial diabetes diagnosis back in February.  I've been checking the clinic's website every day since to see if they've posted the results.  So far they only posted the kidney protein analysis (normal) but not the A1C, which is what I'm both eager and dreading to see.  I'm telling myself to be realistic and not be overly optimistic that it'll drop into the normal zone yet, because that stuff takes time.  But at the same time, because I've been having great success with losing weight and shedding inches, I'm hoping to see a big drop in that too.  But I have a feeling I'm setting myself up for disappointment if I think about it too much.  Okay, I think I'm just rambling now, so I'll stop.  But once the results come out, I'll share it good or bad.


 I bet you'll have a good result



mom2faith said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> I am just checking in to say hello.
> 
> I have fallen off the wagon.  Hard.
> 
> I can 100% attribute it to not utilizing my support group - you ladies!!
> 
> Last week was hectic - the boss was in town and overall we were busy in the evenings as well.  This week has been busy too, but now it is more of an excuse.
> 
> Anyway, I slipped a little so I was embarrassed to come on the board.  It is hard to read about how well everyone else is doing when you know you are not doing well at all.
> 
> I am just in a funk and need to get up, dust myself off and get going again.... but.....well, you all know how hard that is.
> 
> So, baby steps are in order.  Today I am journalling again (1st time in a week) and I have psted here again (also 1st time in 10 days or so).
> 
> Bear with me.  I am officially a Work In Progress!!
> 
> Amy



my friend, you are not the only one under the wagon... I am off and on throughout every dang day. Journaling is a great start again 


So my sister sent me a scathing email about what an unsympathetic jerk I am. I am officially the world's worst person! woohoo!
Normally, that would send me to some crunchy carbs. Today, I write to ya'll instead. thanks


----------



## stitchfan23

> Hi All!!
> 
> I am just checking in to say hello.
> 
> I have fallen off the wagon. Hard.
> 
> I can 100% attribute it to not utilizing my support group - you ladies!!
> 
> Last week was hectic - the boss was in town and overall we were busy in the evenings as well. This week has been busy too, but now it is more of an excuse.
> 
> Anyway, I slipped a little so I was embarrassed to come on the board. It is hard to read about how well everyone else is doing when you know you are not doing well at all.
> 
> I am just in a funk and need to get up, dust myself off and get going again.... but.....well, you all know how hard that is.
> 
> So, baby steps are in order. Today I am journalling again (1st time in a week) and I have psted here again (also 1st time in 10 days or so).
> 
> Bear with me. I am officially a Work In Progress!!



Amy please don't be embarrased to come on here and post your shortfalls.  Hey I was up almost 3lbs a couple of weeks ago.  I think you could say that not only did I fall off the wagon but I fell under it and it ran me over.  Just get up dust yourself off and start at the beginning again.  We are all going to struggle, afterall, if it was easy we would all be on skinny island by now.  You have made a start in the right direction by coming on here and by tracking.  Just keep coming on here if you need a pick me up and we will help any way we can.  Here is a big  to get you started.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Stacybaeasm said:


> I will say, this is the best I have ever done, weight wise, through a rehearsal/tech process.  I actually lost weight, which is amazing!!!  And it showed.  The dress I wore last night for opening was a dress I haven't been able to get into for 2 years.  I also know that I have officially dropped a size because I went shopping and tried on a dress that I thought would be too small, but wasn't!  Yay!!!!


I AM SOOO PROUD OF YOU!!!! 


Zela said:


> Not sure.....I have done weight watchers for a while(5 years) but i am trying to get away from pts.  Do you have a suggestion for a website to find the recommended amount of calories? Right now I am just trying to go with low carb.


I use Spark People.  I like it and like the fact you can track activity points, water and all the components you should and should not be eating.


mom2faith said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> I am just checking in to say hello.
> 
> I have fallen off the wagon.  Hard.



I have lost 4 pounds since the start.  Please believe me I know about falling hard and not wanting to face the music but this group is supportive and I owe it to myself to not run away.  I hope you can do the same. 


hanutedmansionmomma said:


> So my sister sent me a scathing email about what an unsympathetic jerk I am. I am officially the world's worst person! woohoo!



Awesome.  It saves my sister from sending me the same.  I will send her the memo.   Thanks for taking one for the team!


----------



## Zela

mom2faith said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> I am just checking in to say hello.
> 
> I have fallen off the wagon.  Hard.
> 
> I can 100% attribute it to not utilizing my support group - you ladies!!
> 
> Last week was hectic - the boss was in town and overall we were busy in the evenings as well.  This week has been busy too, but now it is more of an excuse.
> 
> Anyway, I slipped a little so I was embarrassed to come on the board.  It is hard to read about how well everyone else is doing when you know you are not doing well at all.
> 
> I am just in a funk and need to get up, dust myself off and get going again.... but.....well, you all know how hard that is.
> 
> So, baby steps are in order.  Today I am journalling again (1st time in a week) and I have psted here again (also 1st time in 10 days or so).
> 
> Bear with me.  I am officially a Work In Progress!!
> 
> Amy



I know how you feel!  I lost about 80 pounds 5 years ago.  Over the last couple of years I let it creep up....but here recently I went hog wild and jumped off the wagon..  Bravo on having the courage to admit it!

Anyways, here is my tracking for today:

Breakfast:
-1 egg cooked in microwave with no stick spray
-2oz turkey sausage
Lunch:
Chicken Salad that consisted of
-about 2 c lettuce
-a boiled egg
-a sprinkle of cheese (I would venture to say less than 1/8th of a cup)
-about 1/4 c shredded chicken
-packet of full fat ranch (I could have done better on the dressing)
Supper:
-1 pork chop(the cheap kind but I cut the fat off and cooked in a nonstick pan and did not add any oil or butter)
-1 c steamed cabbage and onions
-7 olives
-1 c diet lemon lime soda (tastes a lot sweeter if you don't eat anything with sugar in it all day)

I also got in at least 7 waters today and hope to get in a few more before I go to bed.

I also got 3 cups of veggies in today!


Thursday June 3, 2010 Done
Veggies Challenge Done


----------



## stitchfan23

Tracking for today...

Breakfast - 1 Yoplait source yogurt
Lunch - xlean ham and a slice of cheese on Wonder+ bread and ff mayo
Dinner - 1 leftover pork chop with 2 cup of mashed turnip with 1tsp margarine
Snack - 1 ff chocolate pudding, 1 individual angel food cake with 4 strawberries and 3 tbsp cool whip lite spray, 1 c of V8 juice

JUNE 3 DONE
VEGGIES DONE

I have a question for everyone.  Does anyone here live in the Philadelphia area?  I will be down in the area for a trade show and to pick up some supplies for my other business (Country Decor & Crafts) next weekend. I am hoping to get some shopping in and we are trying to decide between the King of Prussia mall (staying at the Dolce right by it) or the Premium Outlets.  Any suggestions as to which is better.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

gellybean said:


> I second Bree's Miley Cyrus recommendation.  I can get down with Party in the USA and The Climb is so motivation I like using it for warm up or cool down. I have a lot of the same stuff the ladies have already listed. Glee, Kelly Clarkson, Lady GaGa etc.
> 
> I also have REM, U2, Bon Jovi, Matchbox 20, Dropkick Murphys, Moby, Natasha Beddingfield, Pink, Beyonce, Duffy, Black Eyed Peas and the list goes on and on. And the weird thing is, some days some songs work to get me moving, and other days different songs.  I think the most important thing is that it's a song that you connect to.


I'll add those to my list to check out. I forgot to mention that I haven't watched any GLEE but I've heard such good things, I'll have to see if I can watch the episodes on demand or online.



Duchie said:


> Welcome Megan!  I love having new people join.  We're getting quite a big group here.
> 
> Jane, I was going to let my iPod play this morning and then send you a list of what I listened to.  Except my iPod did not cooperate - it would not play anything today.    I had to completely remove all songs and video, then reload them.  I think it's working again.  Anyway, I've got all kinds of stuff on there - 70s classic rock, Broadway musicals, kids music, modern pop stuff.  It really is a very odd mix.  Here's what played yesterday:
> 
> Lifehouse - Hanging by a Moment
> Meatloaf - Paradise by the Dashboard Lights
> .38 Special - What if I'd Been the One
> Belle - Beauty and the Beast
> Jimmy Buffett (can't remember the song - there are a lot of them on there  )
> Open Your Heart - Madonna
> Real Wild Child - Everlife
> Down by the Lazy River - the Osmonds (laugh if you will, but this song will get you MOVING!)Not laughing AT ALL - I have the Donny Osmond CD where he sings broadway hits and I love it.
> Right Round - Flo Rida
> 
> There were more but I don't remember them.  I guess most of my stuff is older, so I should probably look for some newer artists that I like.


Once I get my new playlist together I'll post it here so we can compare notes.



stitchfan23 said:


> I think I am going to go into my workroom and before I start making gift baskets I may just put on my ipod and dance around like a nut for a while.  That should work off a few calories


Let me know which song makes you dance! I'm collecting inspiration.



Mndisneygirl said:


> Good morning all!
> I am fighting a sinus headache for the second day in a row, but I did go for a walk last night and am going walking a lunch today!
> I am starting to feel like my eating is going okay - still need more veggies, I might have to do the challenge!- but need to exercise more.
> Now that the kids' evening activities are tapering some, I think I'll have more opportunity to exercise in the evenings.
> For music - I LOVE Bon Jovi! I'm a product of the 70s and 80s too and like music like Journey, and Springsteen.  I have some Christina Aguilera, Daughtry, Rob Thomas, Matchbox Twenty and lots of Broadway too.


Oh, good suggestions!  I've got Huey Lewis, Phil Collins, the soundtrack to The Committments and a bunch of oldies stuff. The couple of songs that has been really gotten me moving are from the original Shrek. I think I'm going to look up the band and see if they have similar songs.



MulanUSAF said:


> I do feel my core muscles starting to be more toned and stronger.  Now if I can get rid of that fat roll, I might actually start seeing some defined abs.  I told myself I'll buy myself a bikini when I can jump up and down and nothing on the belly jiggles like jello.  I LOVE this.
> 
> On Tuesday, I had a 3 month follow up visit with my endocrinologist to get my blood work done since the initial diabetes diagnosis back in February.  I've been checking the clinic's website every day since to see if they've posted the results.  So far they only posted the kidney protein analysis (normal) but not the A1C, which is what I'm both eager and dreading to see.  I'm telling myself to be realistic and not be overly optimistic that it'll drop into the normal zone yet, because that stuff takes time.  But at the same time, because I've been having great success with losing weight and shedding inches, I'm hoping to see a big drop in that too.  But I have a feeling I'm setting myself up for disappointment if I think about it too much.  Okay, I think I'm just rambling now, so I'll stop.  But once the results come out, I'll share it good or bad.


Crossing my fingers that it will be good news.



Stacybaeasm said:


> Hi everyone!  Sorry I haven't been around in 2 weeks, but it has been quite a ride.  We finally officially opened Big River last night so I have days off now while I run the show at night.  I can finally get back to working out, eating better, and posting here.  It appears I have a lot to catch up on so I'd better get to it.
> 
> I will say, this is the best I have ever done, weight wise, through a rehearsal/tech process.  I actually lost weight, which is amazing!!!  And it showed.  The dress I wore last night for opening was a dress I haven't been able to get into for 2 years.  I also know that I have officially dropped a size because I went shopping and tried on a dress that I thought would be too small, but wasn't!  Yay!!!!


Congrats on the show opening. Are you a stage manager? Spent a good number of years in high school and college backstage at the theater.  Also, way to go on losing during rehearsals and dropping a size.



Zela said:


> Not sure.....I have done weight watchers for a while(5 years) but i am trying to get away from pts.  Do you have a suggestion for a website to find the recommended amount of calories? Right now I am just trying to go with low carb.


I agree with Dawn. I'm using SparkPeople and it is really easy to use and modify to your own personal needs.



mom2faith said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> I am just checking in to say hello.
> 
> I have fallen off the wagon.  Hard.
> 
> I can 100% attribute it to not utilizing my support group - you ladies!!
> 
> Last week was hectic - the boss was in town and overall we were busy in the evenings as well.  This week has been busy too, but now it is more of an excuse.
> 
> Anyway, I slipped a little so I was embarrassed to come on the board.  It is hard to read about how well everyone else is doing when you know you are not doing well at all.
> 
> I am just in a funk and need to get up, dust myself off and get going again.... but.....well, you all know how hard that is.
> 
> So, baby steps are in order.  Today I am journalling again (1st time in a week) and I have psted here again (also 1st time in 10 days or so).
> 
> Bear with me.  I am officially a Work In Progress!!
> 
> Amy


Amy, we've all been there. The hardest thing is to keep coming back when you are having a hard time.  No matter how far off that wagon you've fallen I'll bet we all can sympathize.  Baby steps are the best way, one thing at a time. Tracking today, exercise tomorrow.



hanutedmansionmomma said:


> So my sister sent me a scathing email about what an unsympathetic jerk I am. I am officially the world's worst person! woohoo!
> Normally, that would send me to some crunchy carbs. Today, I write to ya'll instead. thanks


Glad to know that I'm off the hook as well.  My sister (if she had my email address) would probably send me scathing emails as well.  Did you at least do something that would warrant the email?  If not, or if she just reacted badly to something not worthy of a scathing email, then try and let it roll off your back.  

Today has been challenging. I do really well from breakfast and lunch and then after lunch I seem to want to eat EVERYTHING! I really need to get some gum for work. I've been craving pizza for a couple of days, tonight I even tracked a couple of pieces of deLITE pizza from Papa Murphys. We're going to have movie night tonight instead of tomorrow. Jim went to pick up the pizza and THEY WERE OUT OF deLITE pizza!!! I guess it was just not meant to be. Chinese chicken salad for me again - I guess I'll be hitting that 2 cups of veggies without any problem.

Off to watch Fantasia. Will log in later tonight with complete food log.


----------



## mstinson14

mom2faith said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> I am just checking in to say hello.
> 
> I have fallen off the wagon.  Hard.
> 
> I can 100% attribute it to not utilizing my support group - you ladies!!
> 
> Last week was hectic - the boss was in town and overall we were busy in the evenings as well.  This week has been busy too, but now it is more of an excuse.
> 
> Anyway, I slipped a little so I was embarrassed to come on the board.  It is hard to read about how well everyone else is doing when you know you are not doing well at all.
> 
> I am just in a funk and need to get up, dust myself off and get going again.... but.....well, you all know how hard that is.
> 
> So, baby steps are in order.  Today I am journalling again (1st time in a week) and I have psted here again (also 1st time in 10 days or so).
> 
> Bear with me.  I am officially a Work In Progress!!
> 
> Amy



I know how you feel, I lost a good chunk of my weight at a summer camp about a year ago, but then I got home and ate everything in sight  Had all that weight put back on in about 2 weeks!  Then it hase just been downhill since, I have REALLY fell off of the wagon!!   I started working with a trainer and am seeing a nutritionist and I am on my way back to where I was before I went to the $4500headache weight loss camp.


----------



## pipersmom

Just a quickie and then I'm off for bed, my head is splitting!

Breakfast- Rice Krispies w/ blueberries, FF milk
Lunch- Reduced fat pb & homemade freezer jam on sammie thin
Dinner- 2 FF hot dogs, 1 bun, sugar snap peas, lite mixed fruit cup
Snacks- WW ice cream bar, crustless strawberry pie, dove dark choccy bunny head..LOL.

Cals- 1254 (1230-1580)

June 3- Done!


----------



## GaRain

I learned something at the gym today....I am so no coordinated enough to do the step cardio class!!!


----------



## lizzyb5280

Dizneydawn said:


> In sparkpeople you have a recipe area you can add in homemade food to get the amounts of nutritional info per serving.  Takes maybe 5 minutes per recipie - which is exactly why it is Baloney I am not doing it!!



Thanks for the tip!  There's only one problem with that though - it would require me to actually measure when I cook!  I'm very much a "little of this, little of that, until it looks/smells/tastes right" type of cook.



mom2faith said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> I am just checking in to say hello.
> 
> I have fallen off the wagon.  Hard.
> 
> I can 100% attribute it to not utilizing my support group - you ladies!!
> 
> Last week was hectic - the boss was in town and overall we were busy in the evenings as well.  This week has been busy too, but now it is more of an excuse.
> 
> Anyway, I slipped a little so I was embarrassed to come on the board.  It is hard to read about how well everyone else is doing when you know you are not doing well at all.
> 
> I am just in a funk and need to get up, dust myself off and get going again.... but.....well, you all know how hard that is.
> 
> So, baby steps are in order.  Today I am journalling again (1st time in a week) and I have psted here again (also 1st time in 10 days or so).
> 
> Bear with me.  I am officially a Work In Progress!!
> 
> Amy



We are ALL a work in progress, that's why we're here!  None of us got overweight b/c we're the most disciplined eaters in the world.  Please don't be embarrased, and welcome back.  



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Today has been challenging. I do really well from breakfast and lunch and then after lunch I seem to want to eat EVERYTHING! I really need to get some gum for work. I've been craving pizza for a couple of days, tonight I even tracked a couple of pieces of deLITE pizza from Papa Murphys. We're going to have movie night tonight instead of tomorrow. Jim went to pick up the pizza and THEY WERE OUT OF deLITE pizza!!! I guess it was just not meant to be. Chinese chicken salad for me again - I guess I'll be hitting that 2 cups of veggies without any problem.



WHAT?!?  How can they be out of deLITE pizza?  Were you trying to get a specific one??  I looove me some Papa Murphy, my favorite is the Veggie deLITE, with added onions.

And speaking of Papa Murphy, that's what I had for lunch today.  A friend of mine from Wyoming is in town visiting family, and was bringing her daughter (exactly 1wk younger than mine) over for a playdate this afternoon, so I spent from 9a until about 1:45p cleaning house.  I must have been getting a decent activity level going, b/c I had to turn the ceiling fans up AND turn the A/C back from 76 to 74 to be comfortable!  Anyway, I didn't really want to take time to fix lunch, so I made DD a PB&J and handed her the bucket of raisins, and heated up a leftover slice of pizza for myself.  It was the stuffed meat pizza, so def. not light, but I only ate one slice, left the edge crust behind, and had no breakfast and very light snacks, so I think I've come out pretty well for the day.

Breakfast - none
AM snack - granola bar, 2oz milk (just enough to get my meds down) - 173 calories 
Lunch - one slice Papa Murphy stuffed meat pizza, diet soda - 361 calories
PM snack - 1/2 cup raisins - 218 calories
Dinner - baked chicken leg quarter, stove top stuffing, mixed veggies - 517

Total calories - 1268!  Woo-hoo!  I should definitely get a good deficit from that!

*June 3 Done*


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

GaRain said:


> I learned something at the gym today....I am so no coordinated enough to do the step cardio class!!!


I hear you there! I haven't braved a class since I can barely walk on the treadmill without tripping on my own feet.



lizzyb5280 said:


> WHAT?!?  How can they be out of deLITE pizza?  Were you trying to get a specific one??  I looove me some Papa Murphy, my favorite is the Veggie deLITE, with added onions.


That is exactly what I said. They were out of the crust so no pizza for me  well I did eat the crust of two pieces then spent the rest of the night cruising to curb the craving for more pizza (there was stuffed meat and gourmet veggie in the house).

Here's my food log for today:


Breakfast  sandwich thin, reduced fat PB, banana
Lunch  tuna lunch kit, 3 apricots, yogurt
Snack  100 cal chips ahoy, fiber one bar
Dinner  Chicken salad w/mandarin oranges (end crust from 2 slices of pizza  how many calories are in that?)
Dessert  laffy taffy, smarties, tootsie pop, 3 apricots

Total 1441 (goal 1270  1620)
Veggies DONE (4 cups lettuce)
June 3 DONE

We watched Fantasia tonight and Brendan and Charlotte only made it to the dancing hippos before they fell asleep.  Guess we'll have to watch The Reluctant Dragon another night.

Going to hit the sack early tonight. Headaches must be in the air...


----------



## zoegirl

Morning!!

Wow the thread was busy yesterday. That's awesome.

Dan - I hear ya about the Mt. Dew. My husband drinks (no lie) about a 6 pack of soda a day & the dew is his favorite. I really think if he's just give that up he'd lose 25 lbs. But it's his choice I can't do it for him.

Dawn - I'm sorry you're having issues. I've been thinking for a while that I've started peri-menopause & I'm only 36. Not sure how I feel about that.

Liz - girl I hear you on the instant grits. I am a deep in my core tried & true southerner & I'm not cleaning the pot that regular grits were made in. So instant it is 

Leen - we have had a bit of unusual weather in these parts lately haven't we? Hopefully it'll level out soon. Good for you on the swimming. That's one exercise I wish I made more time for.

Amy - hang in there girl. At least you've caught yourself & are getting back on the wagon. Weight loss is a journey, not a quick trip.

Megan - Welcome! & good for you on the trainer & nutritionist, hope they teach you lots (and you share with us )

Jane - I HATE when I'm craving something & I can't get that fix. I usually end up eating everything in site to try to solve it. You deserve a do-over on pizza & movie night.

My parents came over for dinner last night & we had a blast hanging out with them. Don't get to do that too often. Most of the time when we see them it's to hand off Lucas so they can babysit. I made an AWESOME flank steak with tomato avocado salsa from my WW cookbook. This cookbook has been a life-saver to me doing WW this time around. I really love to cook & can't deal with eating frozen pre-packaged meals all the time. So I browse my cook book & pick 2-3 recipes each week to cook & it's been great.
Off to run in a bit so here's my food for yesterday:

brkfst - cantaloup, coffee w/creamer
lunch - turkey sammie w/avocado on arnold thin, roasted zuccinni, reduced fat pringles
dinner - flank steak w/avocado salsa, brown rice, pintos, grilled asparagus
snacks....chips n salsa, cut up carrotts, celery, peppers w/ranch & hummus

Veggies Done
June 3 Done


----------



## Dizneydawn

American Cheese, 1.5 slice (3/4 oz)  	
Sour Cream, 1 tbsp 	
Great Value no slat added Golden sweet whole kernel corn, 1.75 cup 	
Butter, salted, 1 tbsp 	
Nature's Pride Healthy Multi-grain, 2 serving 	
Dinner TOTALS: 	Cal 676 	Carb 73 	Fat 32 	Protein 24 	 


Banana bread, 1 slice 	
Butter, salted, 1 tbsp 	
Popcorn, oil-popped, 3 cup 	
Snack TOTALS: 	Cal 462 	Carb 52 	Fat 27 	Protein 6 	 
Totals:  
CALORIES1,689 (1,210 - 1,560) 	CARBS  186 (164 - 237)  	FAT 80 (32 - 57) 	PROTEIN 58 (60 - 128) 	 

I also had a tablespoon of chocolate chips.  And one bite (as in 1/2 a  forkful) of confetti cake with strawberry frosting.  Yeah about that.  I suppose it is better than half a cake or a bag of chocolate when craving sweets.

Did great until night time and like I said before -  my fault for not balancing food out throughout the day.  We ate dinner early (before 5 p.m.) so by 7:30- 8 p.m. I was starving.  Leftover popcorn was eaten (I guessed on quantity but there was not a whole lot left) and  a slice of banana bread I made for breakfast today.  With butter thank you.  Not measured but I guessed high.  And looking at the results - depressing.

New rules - 
#1 Use the darn air popper not make popcorn on the stove.  Yes it tastes better but I don't need the calories.
#2  I am up, so eat breakfast and snack and lunch and snack and then dinner.

I also forgot to add 1/4 cup of veggies to my arsenal last night when I was raiding the food pantry so did not make the veggie challenge for yesterday.   Totally forgot.  And I like veggies.   I will not cheat and use popcorn as a substitute either! 

But I did track so if I can do at least 5 days of veggies I still do ok and I WILL TRACK all 7 days if it kills me.

*June 3rd Done*

Great news:  I am able to function today.  I am heading to the Y for water aerobics this morning and will walk tonight/today because of course Tuesday Aunt Flo came and it was the start of the Lazy Man and due to circumstances beyond my control, I have not done any biking or walking for 2 days.  June 1st I did do water aerobics before the fun started so I have 1 of the 3 days of the swimming portion met.  I can't remember how many miles 3 classes of water aerobics equaled but it amazes me if it is the same in calories out, how proud I am of those darn classes! 

I weighed in this morning and I was down again. BTW - I really wonder how many calories when I was eating oblivious I was putting away!


----------



## Dizneydawn

GaRain said:


> I learned something at the gym today....I am so no coordinated enough to do the step cardio class!!!


I did the Zumba Sr Citizen class and I almost killed myself and  3 bystanders!  


lizzyb5280 said:


> Thanks for the tip!  There's only one problem with that though - it would require me to actually measure when I cook!  I'm very much a "little of this, little of that, until it looks/smells/tastes right" type of cook.
> That is how I cook to and thus the measurement problem to track well.  It actually is a Dawn problem because I could if I took the time. Tracking for me does not count unless I am following nutrition values because I know myself too well to know I could forget what I put in and be off by a lot.  So I just need to become disciplined.
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT?!?  How can they be out of deLITE pizza?  Were you trying to get a specific one??  I looove me some Papa Murphy, my favorite is the Veggie deLITE, with added onions.
> 
> I have never had this pizza which you speak of Castaways.  Why is it lite and why is it sooooo good and ho many calories/fat/crabs are we usually talking?





2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I hear you there! I haven't braved a class since I can barely walk on the treadmill without tripping on my own feet.
> 
> 
> We watched Fantasia tonight and Brendan and Charlotte only made it to the dancing hippos before they fell asleep.  Guess we'll have to watch The Reluctant Dragon another night.
> I have to admit I have never watched the whole thing from start to finish.  Now I feel like I need to turn in my Dis card.





zoegirl said:


> Dan - I hear ya about the Mt. Dew. My husband drinks (no lie) about a 6 pack of soda a day & the dew is his favorite. I really think if he's just give that up he'd lose 25 lbs. But it's his choice I can't do it for him.
> Whoa!  That is a ton.  You are smart to know it is his call though.
> Dawn - I'm sorry you're having issues. I've been thinking for a while that I've started peri-menopause & I'm only 36. Not sure how I feel about that.
> The good news is it is almost done today so 3 days of he!! then nothing.
> 
> My parents came over for dinner last night & we had a blast hanging out with them.



Those sentiments have never been uttered by me.  I am jealous and hope my kids will one day feel the same about spending time with me.  You give me hope.  

*Oh yeah - Baylor now has a Mohawk.  Pictures to come.  Treyner cut it last night.  *


----------



## GaRain

Dizneydawn said:


> I did the Zumba Sr Citizen class and I almost killed myself and  3 bystanders!



At least I wasn't the one who fell down - it was the INSTRUCTOR!


----------



## tlenzendorf

First day back at work all week yesterday.   I got suckered into eating out(I have a hard time saying no), but I didn't eat as bad as normal.

Breakfast: 1 bowl Blueberry Frosted Mini Wheats

Lunch: Noodles Inc, 1 SMALL(instead of large) bowl buttered noodles with parm. crusted chicken, 1 Activia w/Fiber yogurt, WATER(no soda)

Dinner: Small serving of rice and corn, Taco salad with lots of lettuce, burger taco meat, small amount of cheese, taco sauce, FF sour cream and 1 crunched up hard shell, 1 soft shell taco and 1 hard shell only

Lots of water all day

June 3 DONE
Veggies DONE

Then after I cleaned up I started week 2 of Couch to 5k.  I didn't find week 1 hard and now I'm not finding week 2 hard either.  I'm hoping to be ready for a 5k for July 4th that we signed up for as a group from work.


----------



## lizzyb5280

Dizneydawn said:


> I have never had this pizza which you speak of Castaways. Why is it lite and why is it sooooo good and how many calories/fat/crabs are we usually talking?



Papa Murphy is a chain of take and bake pizza.  You go in and either order off the menu or create your own combination of crust, sauce, toppings, they prepare it for you, then you take it home and bake it.  I find that their ingredients are very fresh and flavorful as well as offering toppings not typically found elsewhere. (I don't recall seeing zucchini at Papa John's or Dominos!)  And since you're baking it yourself, you're paying a lot less for that quality.  No delivery, but some locations have drive thru.

As far as why it is light, I think the biggest thing is that all of the Lite pizzas are on a thin crust.  As well, many of them have a "creamy garlic sauce" instead of a traditional red sauce. The veggie which I spoke of is spinach, mushroom, tomato, I add onions, cheese, and the garlic sauce on the thin crust for 160 calories, 9g fat, 13g carbs per slice.  (The same pizza on regular crust is 270/11/30.)  Next time I'll order the Gourmet Vegetarian which has all of the above plus zucchini and artichoke hearts for the same fat & calories, and actually 1g less carb.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

cereal/skim

raspberry applesauce w/ cottage cheese

1/2 BLT, veggie chips, light sour cream

a few handfuls of micro popcorn, a few peanuts

June 3 done

 TGIF!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Breakfast:  Mexican Wrap

Mission Life Balance Plus Flour Tortillas, 1 serving 	
Mr. Dees shredded hasbrowns, 3 oz 	
Cub Colby Jack Fancy shredded cheese, 0.33 cup 		
Egg, fresh, 1 large 	
Ortega Original Medium Taco Sauce, 1 serving 	
Breakfast TOTALS: 	Calories 385 	Carbs 38 	Fat 17 	Protein 18


----------



## Dizneydawn

lizzyb5280 said:


> As far as why it is light, I think the biggest thing is that all of the Lite pizzas are on a thin crust.  As well, many of them have a "creamy garlic sauce" instead of a traditional red sauce. The veggie which I spoke of is spinach, mushroom, tomato, I add onions, cheese, and the garlic sauce on the thin crust for 160 calories, 9g fat, 13g carbs per slice.  (The same pizza on regular crust is 270/11/30.)  Next time I'll order the Gourmet Vegetarian which has all of the above plus zucchini and artichoke hearts for the same fat & calories, and actually 1g less carb.



We have them in MN - I usually make pizza's so was curious what they put on it - gives me ideas.  I might have to try one in the next few weeks. Thanks for the info!


----------



## lizzyb5280

Dizneydawn said:


> We have them in MN - I usually make pizza's so was curious what they put on it - gives me ideas.  I might have to try one in the next few weeks. Thanks for the info!



Yeah, we usually make our own when it's just the three of us (in fact, we are tonight!), but when we've got a larger group we'll often pick up Papa Murphey instead.


----------



## Dizneydawn

*Dis Name		Name	Total Loss
Dizneydawn		Dawn	-2
Grumpyyoungguy		Dan	-4
Stitchfan23		Heather	-14.2
Stacybaeasm		Stacy	-15.1
MulanUSAF		Leen	-18.4
gellybean		Aimee	-5.2
Leash		Alicia	-4
MNdisneygirl		Sheree	-8.5
luvsJack		Sharon	x
PixiePlanner		Jessica	-5
Shellabell		Michelle	-9.9
ski_mom		Becky	-7.5
eliz 991		Elizabeth	up.8
ancestry		Allison	x
Hanutedmansionmommna		Michele	-5
Duchie		Barb	-26.3
Mom2Faith		Amy	x
tlenzendorf		Tricia	-5.2
CrabbyyetLovable		Amy	-15
albertamommyof4		Tammy	-10.5
peacemickeylovers		Lisa	x
njtinkmom		Gina	x
LittlePeppers		Jennifer	x
2_Eagle_Mom		Jane	-3.6
njcarita		Cary	-4
zoegirl		Bree	-2.9
officereg		Sara	-14
Octoberbeauty		Sherry	-5
Scrappy_Tink		Kellly	x
pipersmom		Amanda	-6
stayhomemom77		Julie	-10.8
adnilele		Danielle	x
anna114		Anna	-6
graciejane		Grace	Starting
pwmitch237		Patrick	Starting
mstinson14		Megan	Starting
zela		Zela	Starting


Total Lost = 208.1!!!!*

Here are the pics for those who need them

5 pound marker:





10 pound Marker:





15 pound marker:





20 pound marker:






Now - I need to finish the 3rd week tracking!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Wow!  I'm impressed with everyone's losses!  Way to go ladies and 2 guys 

I'm a little worried about how to balance diet/exercise/life/school right now.  I am starting to take my pre-reqs for nursing and I am already feeling overwhelmed.  Class doesn't start until Monday and I've started working ahead and I'm nervous.


----------



## gellybean

Congrats everyone on this week's losses and our awesome total!!


School ended here yesterday!  I think I was more excited than DS7 was. We went and joined the Y after school was out. I am SUPER STOKED about this. There's lot of cool things to do and so many more options than our old gym . The coolest thing, other than the pool which DS7 is already registered for swimming lessons, is the movie theater cardio room. Tons of ellipticals, recumbant bikes and tread mills in a dark theater with surround sound and a big movie screen.  You know where I'll be. Plus they have a women's only area upstairs with all the same equipment as in the main workout area, so that's good.

I bought some protein shake powder to try to supplement some of my meals with. There are times I don't want to eat, but eat because I need to and and then the cals just snowball. So I'm gonna try the shakes some this week while DS7 is in California and see how it goes. 

We went out after school for ice cream and again last night for dinner to celebrate the last day of school. I made some good choices and some not so good choices. 

Breakfast-
1 scoop protein powder 110 cals
1 cup 2% milk 120

Lunch-
1/2 of DS2 kid's meal poprcorn chicken from DQ 317 cals (which means that kids meal is 634 cals )
Diet DP ( I love their vanilla regular DPs so this was a big thing for me)
Skipped the ice cream 

Dinner -
Medium Queso with 1 tbsp guac, 1 tsbp of taco meal then split 4 ways 
chips 

1 chicken soft taco, 1 chicken tostado (NO BEANS NO RICE NO CHEESE NO ENCHILADAS etc BIG SUCCESS for me)

1/4th of tres leches cake (not such a success but it's DS7 fave and I kept fussing at him to eat more of it so I wouldn't eat more than my share!  )


Thursday, June 3 DONE


So far today 

Breakfast/Lunch - 
1 scoop protein shake powder 110 cals
1 cup 2% milk 120 cals
2 tbsp pb (overestimate) 190 cals
1 pack Jello Mousse pudding 60 cals

480 cals total


This was majorly yummy. I am going to try to make it again with less pb (though I think 2 tbsp was more than I really put in, used a regular kitchen spoon instead of measuring. DOH! I know better than that.) and with skim milk or water. Since the powder is dairy based anyway and with adding the mousse cup, I don't think I'd miss the milk. Still a work in progress. I had it 2 hours ago and I'm still not hungry. Chewing gum for the tactile sensation of eating.

Heading out of town for the day tomorrow, to meet my BFF to finally see SATC2. Gonna look up Panera locations before I head that way so we have a game plan for lunch/dinner. My sister is going with me, as well as DS2.

Staring the Y on Monday!! I really wanna try a spinning class but I'm scared. I've been doing the bike for 45 mins a time for the last 3 months. But that doesn't necessarily mean I'm ready for a spin class. They have an introduction to spinning for beginners but it's not a full class, just an orientation. From what I can tell, the classes are all the same 'level' of fitness.

Anybody have any experiences with starting a spinning class? Do I need to make sure I can do certain things on the bike or cardio wise before attempting one?

Gonna get myself in that pool this summer, if it kills me. I'm tired of not enjoying things I like doing because of the way I look. May need to find a more concealing swimsuit though. I swear I nearly pop out of every bathing suit I own. 


Gonna go quote you guys and catch up!!

 everybody!


----------



## PixiePlanner

tlenzendorf said:


> Eat 2 cups of veggies every day for seven days in a row!



I can do this! 2 cups! Do potatoes count?

June 3
3 cups of Romaine salad for lunch
1 cup of salad w/ tomatoes w/ dinner

June 4, 5, 6 & 7 I will track on Monday. Home PC is still on the fritz. Not in the budget currently to fix or replace.

*Have a wonderful weekend everyone!*


----------



## gellybean

stayhomemom77 said:


> Alright, I'm done complaining.  I'll be back later to track for today.  I guess I should eat something so I actually have something to write down.
> 
> Welcome to the newbies and I hope everyone has a healthy, productive day!!



Hope things settle for you Julie!! Weren't y'all at the Detroit Tigers game where the guy nearly got the no hitter, except for the controversial call? Or am I smoking bananas??





grumpyyoungguy said:


> First, I have not been on the boards a lot lately.  Dawn and I want to accomplish this journey together to give each other support. So, I will be posting more.



 back Dan! Glad to have you posting again!! 



Zela said:


> Thanks for the welcomes
> 
> I just wanted to share that there was baked ziti and chocolate cake in the cafeteria today........but I got the chicken salad instead.  I did get the regular packet of ranch dressing to go with it instead of the fat free but I think I will come out ahead in the end (calories wise).



 making great choices!!! 



MulanUSAF said:


> Plus, my A/C just died on Monday and the service guy came out and said the part has to be special ordered.  It still hasn't come in yet!  Ugh!
> 
> But once the results come out, I'll share it good or bad.



My A/C going out is one of my biggest fears, house breaking wise!  Hope it gets fixed soon! I was just sitting here thinking that I need to get a box fan or something to get me through the heat of the day so I'm not constantly kicking my air down!

I know your anxious about your results! I would be too!! Can't wait to hear how awesome you've done!! 



Zela said:


> Not sure.....I have done weight watchers for a while(5 years) but i am trying to get away from pts.  Do you have a suggestion for a website to find the recommended amount of calories? Right now I am just trying to go with low carb.



There's also live strong . com. Their daily plate program I really enjoyed. Some people use fat secret or my fitness pal. 



Stacybaeasm said:


> Hi everyone!  Sorry I haven't been around in 2 weeks, but it has been quite a ride.  We finally officially opened Big River last night so I have days off now while I run the show at night.  I can finally get back to working out, eating better, and posting here.  It appears I have a lot to catch up on so I'd better get to it.
> 
> I will say, this is the best I have ever done, weight wise, through a rehearsal/tech process.  I actually lost weight, which is amazing!!!  And it showed.  The dress I wore last night for opening was a dress I haven't been able to get into for 2 years.  I also know that I have officially dropped a size because I went shopping and tried on a dress that I thought would be too small, but wasn't!  Yay!!!!



 getting into a smaller size dress and staying on track through a rehearsal/tech process!! So proud of you!! 



mom2faith said:


> Hi All!!
> 
> I am just checking in to say hello.
> 
> I have fallen off the wagon.  Hard.
> 
> I can 100% attribute it to not utilizing my support group - you ladies!!
> 
> Last week was hectic - the boss was in town and overall we were busy in the evenings as well.  This week has been busy too, but now it is more of an excuse.
> 
> Anyway, I slipped a little so I was embarrassed to come on the board.  It is hard to read about how well everyone else is doing when you know you are not doing well at all.
> 
> I am just in a funk and need to get up, dust myself off and get going again.... but.....well, you all know how hard that is.
> 
> So, baby steps are in order.  Today I am journalling again (1st time in a week) and I have psted here again (also 1st time in 10 days or so).
> 
> Bear with me.  I am officially a Work In Progress!!
> 
> Amy



Welome back Amy!! I had a rough weekend last weekend and a few days this week that weren't stellar. But I'm not giving up on myself and neither should you! WAY to come back and get the ball rolling again!!!!  Glad you're back!  We are all works in progress!!



GaRain said:


> I learned something at the gym today....I am so no coordinated enough to do the step cardio class!!!


   
My fear exactly!!!! 



pipersmom said:


> Just a quickie and then I'm off for bed, my head is splitting!



Hope you're feeling better!! 



zoegirl said:


> Morning!!
> 
> 
> Liz - girl I hear you on the instant grits. I am a deep in my core tried & true southerner & I'm not cleaning the pot that regular grits were made in. So instant it is



My husband makes grits the old fashioned, long way. And I'm the one that ends up cleaning the pot!!!!!!  I think if he had to clean his own $%@#^ pot he'd think twice! 





Dizneydawn said:


> Great news:  I am able to function today.  I am heading to the Y for water aerobics this morning and will walk tonight/today because of course Tuesday Aunt Flo came and it was the start of the Lazy Man and due to circumstances beyond my control, I have not done any biking or walking for 2 days.  June 1st I did do water aerobics before the fun started so I have 1 of the 3 days of the swimming portion met.  I can't remember how many miles 3 classes of water aerobics equaled but it amazes me if it is the same in calories out, how proud I am of those darn classes!
> 
> I weighed in this morning and I was down again. BTW - I really wonder how many calories when I was eating oblivious I was putting away!



Glad you're feeling better and woo hoooooooooo for being down again!!!! Oblivious eating is the DEVIL!



GaRain said:


> At least I wasn't the one who fell down - it was the INSTRUCTOR!





That's classic! And would make me feel lots better!




tlenzendorf said:


> Ha I totally forgot about the challenge.  I guess thats what happens when life gets busy!   Here was our challenge at work for our last week of our 6 week fitness program:
> 
> Eat 2 cups of veggies every day for seven days in a row!



I'm gonna hold off on this one. Some days I'm sure I'll blow it out of the water but some days I won't come close, and with doing the shakes some, I dunno how it's all gonna work out. But I will keep an eye on my veggie intake more. I might be making 2 cups more often than I think I am.



zoegirl said:


> Don't beat yourself up about the McD's Aimee. I hope you like the Y, they usually have so much to offer.



Thanks for the encouragment Bree!! It's more the habit of it that I was frustrated with. Once a month is one thing, once to twice a week, can't happen. For me and my eating temptations I mean!

I think I will like the Y! I'm excited about it!



PixiePlanner said:


> I can do this! 2 cups! Do potatoes count?
> 
> *Have a wonderful weekend everyone!*



 @ potatoes. What bout corn and peas?? Are we talking Atkins phase 1 veggies here or what? 

You have a great weekend too!!!!!!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Ahhh!!  Had a great night's sleep last night and a good (although busy) day today.  Don't you just love it when you are productive all day.  I'm so busy I hardly have time to eat so my meals tend to be small.  

The downside is that I haven't lost a thing yet so far this week  which is disappointing but hubby thinks it might be because I've been quite low on points and my body doesn't know what to do about it.  I hope he's right and in an effort to correct that, I'm aiming to eat all my daily points for the remainder of the weekend.

Picked up the new car a couple of hours ago and ran errands in it all afternoon.  LOVE IT!!    Will post pictures hopefully Monday.

Why yes, Aimee...I WAS at that controversial Tigers game in fact.    Here's a banana...please don't smoke it.  



That umpire never made a correct call all night by the way.  You should have heard the booing after that call though...it was terrible.  I didn't boo, I think it's extremely rude myself but my dad next to me was going at it heartily.  I felt really bad for the ump.  I thought it was classy that he went to apologize in the locker room to the pitcher after the game.

It sounds like you have a fun time with your BFF lined up.  Have a great time.  I'm glad you are planning your meals ahead of time.  Good for you!!

School isn't out here until the end of the month.  I can't wait!!

Dang...gotta get supper on.  Will post my daily totals later.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Okay, I'm a day late, but here's Thursday:

B:  1 mini bagel with p.b.
Cocoa/coffee/creamer (My own little concoction full of sugar!)

L: 1c. greek yogurt, 1/4c granola, 1/2 c strawberries
   1 c. carrots

snack: 1 Hershey's mini special dark

D:  rotisserie chicken (1/2 c?), 1/4 c. lipton rice mix

Snack:  5 Four Cheese flavored Cheezit crackers  - 30 cal!

JUNE 3 DONE


So far today I've had
Life cereal with skim and blueberries
1/2 of a yellow pepper
a Luna bar (180 cal)

It's not official until Monday's weigh-in but as of today I hit the 10 pund mark.  Today is also the last Friday I have off with kids still in school.  So to reward myself, I got a massage.  Oh it felt so good!  I have huge knots at my neck/shoulders and they just kill me!  But I'm usually way too cheap to spend that kind of $$ on myself.  I still have a nasty sinus headache and should go lay down, but I actually wrote down what I ate, so I wanted to post for once!  Now my next job is to get on one of those sites and figure out calories etc.  baby steps...


----------



## stayhomemom77

Okay here's today's totals:

B-oatmeal and 1 cup strawberries
L-chicken noodle soup, cheese and chicken breast on english muffin, baby carrots
D-swiss chalet:chicken breast without skin, white roll, 1/4 cup chalet sauce and side order of fries 
S-two point treat (either 2 ww cookies or a frozen yogurt bar)

Whew!!  I'm stuffed.  Low amount of fruits and veggies today.  It ended up being a hefty day due to the fries (12 points!!) but I have enough points left over for a 2 point treat so if I'm not too full in a couple of hours, I'll indulge.

June 4th done!!

And yesterday...

B-egg and cheese on an english muffin
L-chicken noodle soup, 8 rice crackers, 10 baby carrots, 1 oz marble cheese and 1 oz chicken breast meat
D-carrot and celery sticks, grilled cheese sandwich, 1 cup tomato soup
S-6 cups light microwave popcorn

June 3rd done!!

Tomorrow I have a family function to go to, my nephew's 2nd birthday party.  Thankfully, family functions on my side are a breeze since all my sisters and both my parents are dieting.  On hubby's side though...it's much more difficult but we don't have another family birthday party until August so I think I'll be okay for a while.

I'm too lazy to go back and check...to whomever was asking about cracker substitutions!!

I too love the salty stuff...chips and crackers but needed something lower in fat and cals.  For a while I was eating melba toast but it's pretty tasteless on its own so this week I decided to try rice crackers.  My mom has celiac disease and has them all the time and I know they come flavoured so I gave them a shot and I am addicted!!!  I can have eight crackers for 1 point and it's the perfect complement to soup, salad, lunch meat, cheese...or just on their own for a snack.  I'll be stocking up on these on our next shopping trip so maybe give them a try and see how you like them.

We had another great week last week ladies and gents...lets keep it up for next week!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Today:
B: Life cereal, skim milk blueberries
L: 1/2 a yellow pepper
    Luna bar (180 cal)
D: 1 c. romaine lettuce
    1 Tbsp  blue cheese crumbles
   1/4 c. chicken
   2 Tbsp craisins
   10 croutons
    1 TBsp  low fat dressing - 20 cal.
   3/4 c broccoli
   1/4 c. carrots

going to drink a couple Mike's hard cranberry tonight too.  Need to check the calories - maybe I'll only have one! ETA: checked, there's 222 in each!  Maybe I'll limit.  GOing to buy the LIght version next time!

June 4 done
VEGGIES DONE!


----------



## MulanUSAF

I just checked my lab results online and the A1C results has been posted!  I'm down to 6.5% (was 8% in February)!!!  Yippeeee!!!    Of course, I'm not out of the woods yet, since A1C for non-diabetics is about 4.5-5.5%.  But at least this shows what I have been doing is working!  I will be talking to my doctor next week and we'll see what he has to say about it.  Previously, he said this was my trial period, and if my A1C doesn't drop with just diet and exercise alone, he had planned to put me on medication.  I guess this means no pills for me! 

To summarize, since mid February, I have exercised at least 5 days a week, stayed within my diet plan for calories/carb intake 95% of the time, and avoided sugary drinks, junk food, fast food and high glycemic index carbs for the most part.  To show for it, I have lost 18 lbs, went from size 14 jeans to size 10, can now run a mile in 9 minutes, and dropped my A1C from 8% (average daily blood glucose of 180 mg/dL) to 6.5% (average of 130 mg/dL).  I am going to keep this up so in another 3 months, I'm hoping to get it to drop below 6%.  Most of the books I've read about diabetes said if I can maintain my A1C below 6%, I won't have to worry about diabetes complications for a very very long time.  

Overall, my blood work is pretty good except for the fact that my total cholesterol went up slightly.  I think this may be because I'm eating a lot less carbs, so protein and fat makes up a greater percentage of my caloric intake.  It's not in the bad number range yet, but creeping close to the end of the good range.  Something to keep an eye on.  What kind of sucks is that I can't really eat a bowl of oatmeal every morning to lower cholesterol, because it'll drive my blood sugar sky high.  But if I eat low carb, I have to eat more protein/fat in order to get my daily calories.  Which means higher cholesterol... sort of a catch-22.    But I don't think it's a big issue yet and with all the exercise I'm getting, it may not be that big of a deal in the long run.  After all, my blood pressure is perfectly fine at 96/59.  

My fellow castaways, I just can't thank you guys enough for all the support, encouragement, help and just simply being there when I need to vent.  I can't say that my own parents have been half as supportive as you guys.  Even though I have not met any of you in person or even talked with on the phone, I feel like I know you better than many people I see daily at work or school.  I look forward to keeping up with all of you on this thread for a long time.  Even though it's great to see small victories for myself, it's even better when we share the joys of our triumphs together.  So I just want to give you all a big  for being the wonderful people you guys are.  I'm lucky to have you in my life.


----------



## mstinson14

Checking in-
Breakfast
Chicken biscuit
hash browns
Lunch
cheeseburger
potato chips
Dinner
*Grilled* chicken
french fries
dumplins

Not the best day today.  I was busy working at a church garage sale and had to walk to a fast food place for breakfast and lunch.  After that my family always goes out to eat on Friday, and you know how that goes!  Not my diet's favorite thing.  I think I am going to talk to my fam. and see if they are willing to try going out to eat every other week on Friday instead of every week.  I really don't think that's going to go over well.
So I am off to San Diego tomorrow, mom has a meeting with her job and is dragging me along. I am going to shop and sightsee  Maybe go to the zoo and on Wednesday we are driving up to disneyland!! Not that I am excited or anything


----------



## zoegirl

First of all HOORAY LEEN!!!! Keep up the good work!

Julie - as a fellow WW participant, I will also tell you to be sure to eat all your allotted points for the day. It seems that when I don't use all of mine, or use my flex points I don't lose as fast ( I only get 22 for the day) also keep in mind you lost quite a bit last week (if I remember correctly) and if you're holding back on food then your body is going into starvation mode and holding on to the fat it needs to survive. Weird as it sounds for some reason with WW eat=lose. Hang in there, you may lose double next week.

Sheree - Wooo Hooo on the 10lbs!! 

I ran 7 miles this morning & I thought I was going to pass out it's so freakin hot & humid here. My car read 85 as I was driving home & it was only 10:30am! oy!

I once again feel like I was bitten by the snack attack bug today. I didn't go crazy but I've been munching all day, not really eating meals. Monday i will officially start tracking points again from taking a 2 week break. I feel like I'm in a free fall not keeping track. Funny how much of a habit the tracking has become.

Tonight was movie night for Lucas & I (Greg is working). We watched Beauty & the Beast. Lucas loved it. He MUST be my kid 

I'm running a 5k in the morning. Not looking forward to it (see ridiculous heat rant above), going to Lucas' last soccer game of the season & hope to be by the pool with a book in hand after lunch. It's crazy hot but I can deal if i can dip the toes in the pool 

Food:
brkfst - greek yogurt w/honey
lunch - whole wheat tortilla w/leftover flank steak & avocado salsa, chips & salsa
supper - popcorn, cut up carrots, celery, & peppers w/hummus. Also some pinto beans & brown rice

June 4 done
Veggies done

question: Can we count salsa as a veg? And it's two cups right?


----------



## MulanUSAF

zoegirl said:


> Leen - we have had a bit of unusual weather in these parts lately haven't we? Hopefully it'll level out soon. Good for you on the swimming. That's one exercise I wish I made more time for.


 Hi Bree, I've never noticed your location is in Charlotte!  Yay!  The weather has cooled down a little bit here (I'm in Chapel Hill), but forecast shows it'll be high 90's again this weekend, with lots of humidity.  Ugh!

I love to swim, but hate the whole changing/showering/chlorine smelling hair that goes with it.  I've tried swim caps, but they make me feel like my head is shrinking.  I'm actually thinking about cutting my hair short to make it easier, but haven't quite summed up the courage to chop off 8 inches or so.  Also, I'm blind as a bat without my glasses, so the journey between the locker room and pool is quite interesting to say the least.





gellybean said:


> My A/C going out is one of my biggest fears, house breaking wise!  Hope it gets fixed soon! I was just sitting here thinking that I need to get a box fan or something to get me through the heat of the day so I'm not constantly kicking my air down!
> 
> I know your anxious about your results! I would be too!! Can't wait to hear how awesome you've done!!



A/C got fixed today, thank goodness!  See my other post for the medical results!


----------



## mstinson14

MulanUSAF said:


> I've tried swim caps, but they make me feel like my head is shrinking.



Me too!  I got a pirm once(never again-didn't work) and I was invited to go to a friend's birthday party at the pool, the only way I could go was to use a swim cap.  We finally found one at Target.  I put it on and I felt like a total goon.  Not only was it tight, but I got laughed at the whole party.  Let me just say, that was one of the worst days of my life and refuse to use a swim cap again.  Just a story of mine.  Sorry if I bored you.


----------



## pipersmom

Leen- That is SO awesome!!  You should be soooo proud of yourself!

Bree- Good luck on the 5K today..I am sooooo not a runner, my joke used to be the that the only time I run is when something carnivorous is chasing me! I have a lot of admiration for people who can do it.

Aimee- Thank you for the good wishes, I've been cutting back on the coffee, and I think it was the lack of caffeine!

So busy day here yesterday & today, it's Piper's birthday party since she'll be at her Dad's for the actual party. Had to make her cake yesterday ( I managed not to lick the frosting, but caught myself about to more times than I could count!) and get the other stuff ready. We're having a putt-putt golf outing, McDonald's, and then cake back home.

On the exercise front I've been horrible this week, but just found out the park pool is opening, which happens some years, and some years it doesn't! (We live in a "up-scale" trailer park..LOL). With the pool open I'll go back to lap swimming..hooray!

Today is going to be harder food-wise with the Mickey D's and cake, but will just try to take it one thing at a time and make good choices!

Tracking for yesterday-
Breakfast- Jimmy Dean D-Lite english muffin sammie.
Lunch- RF PB & J on sammie thin.
Dinner- Salad w/ chicken breast & FF cheddar, FF Catalina, 2 pizza rolls.
Snacks- WW ice cream bar, string cheese.

Cals- 1094 (1230-1580)

June 4- Done!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

MulanUSAF said:


> I just checked my lab results online and the A1C results has been posted!  I'm down to 6.5% (was 8% in February)!!!  Yippeeee!!!


 what great news!


cereal/skim

Quizznos roadhouse sammie and cup of chili(It's their combo in the eat this not that book for 385 cals)

light hot dog, no bun, 1 ear of corn,  jello/cool whip

the rest of the veggie chips (can't have them in the house!! - movin' on to rice cakes...), a few peanuts

june 4 done


----------



## Dizneydawn

Dinner:
Whole Wheat Spaghetti, cooked (pasta), 1 cup 	
Del Monte Traditional Spaghetti Sauce, 1 cup 	
Hamburger or Hot Dog Buns, 1 roll 	
Ground beef, lean, 2 oz 	
Butter, salted, 1 tbsp 	
Dinner TOTALS: 	665 	88 	27 	26 	 

Snack:
Banana bread, 0.5 slice 	
frozen green beans, 2.5 cup 	
Chocolate Turtle Chex mix, 1 serving 	
Snack TOTALS: 	433 	73 	11 	9 	 


  	  	CALORIES 	CARBS 	FAT 	PROTEIN 	
Totals: 	Calories 1,482  (1,210 - 1,560) Carbs 199 (164 - 237) Fat 55 (32 - 57 ) Protein  53	(60 - 128)

I think this is one of the first days ever I stayed within everything!!!  
*JUNE 4th DONE!!!!!  Veggies Done!!!
*
I am down to the lowest number on the scale I have ever been at since we started this thread and that IS motivation to push me through a no cheat weekend!!! 

Leen - AWESOME!!!!!
MN DIS - Great news!!!!

Megan - no more swim caps!!!   I am imagining your head squished like a sausage!  Ugh!  It would give me a headache too.  An d to those girls who teased you...let me know who they are and I will have Carsyn trip them!  

And to our marathon mamma:  I am so proud of you!!!! 

ok - gone all day to Soccer and then maybe a grad party tonight.

BUSY!!! 

Catch up with the rest later!!!


----------



## Zela

Tracking June 4

Breakfast:
-1 small porkchop with fat trimmed (cooked in nonstick skillet with no extra fat added)
-1 egg (cooked in nonstick skillet with no extra fat added)
Lunch:
-1 small lemon pepper flavored chicken breast(about the size of a deck of cards)
-1 c green beans(very well seasoned)
-small side salad with at least 1c of lettuce and a tiny sprinkle of cheese
-used the full packet of ranch again, I should have only used half because it was a small salad....I thought about going for the fat free ranch but it has like 22 g carbs in it and I am trying to go low carb
Supper/Snack:
-Beef Jerky (while I was out)
-Sugar Free Tang(when I got home)
-2 tblsp whipped cream cheese (has about 60 calories and 6 g fat)(also when I got home)

I didn't get home until 9 something yesterday and I forgot to pack a supper so when I got hungry I went by the gas station and got some beef jerky.....it was very good (jack links teriyaki nuggets).   The whole bag had 3 servings but it wasn't very much (and it was only 70 calories per serving.....so I ate the whole bag.  But I think that's a fair trade for supper

Anywho, I also went to the gym yesterday afternoon.  I did 45 minutes on the elliptical (450 calories burned) and 15 minutes on the treadmill (85 calories burned).  That is a total of 535 calories!



June 4, 2010 Done

Veggies Done

Today I have to wash the dogs (meh).....but at least they will be clean.  I also have a lot of housework to do.  My husband and I just got into Lost and we are going to try to knock out the rest of the first season that we got from the library the other day.  Aside from that I am going to the gym today at some point.  I made a really good breakfast today that I will post about later.

Good Job everyone!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Yesterdays Food Intake

B: 1 bowl Blueberry Frosted Mini Wheats
L: 1 apple, 1 Activia w/Fiber Yogurt, 1 LC Vegetable Pizza

Thats it.  Stressful day.  Hopefully things will look up.

June 4th DONE


----------



## gellybean

A quick WOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO for Leen!!!    
Those numbers are AWESOME! My A1C is 5.4 !! (high end of normal) So a 6.5 is FAB U LOUS in 5 short months worth of work! (though it probably doesn't feel like short months to you!  )

And a GOOD luck to Bree on her run today!!    

And a way to go for Dawn who is lower than she's been since the thread started AND stayed within all her ranges yesterday!!!    

I'm about to make a mad dash through a shower and dress me and the youngest kid and get the heck out of dodge. I have a day of shopping and Sex and the City and salads planned so I'm super excited! I think it'll do me some good. Get me out of my funk and motivate me again!

Hope everyone is having a fabulous Saturday!!!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Hey everyone!  Happy Saturday!
Leen - that is great that all your results are so good!! BE PROUD!  

Bree - best of luck with running today.  I'm in the "need to be chased" group of runners!  

Dawn - WOO flippin HOO!!!  It's working girl, it's working!!

Gelly - have a great time today!  Let us know how you liked the movie.

Tricia - hope your day is less stressful!

Going to go figure out what to have for lunch.  I'm sure carrots and broccoli will figure in.  A cup of carrots takes me a long time to eat! 

Breakfast today:
1 Eng. muffin with 2 Tbsp PB 310 cal
Coffee w/creamer and 1 tsp sugar ??

Where is a good place to figure out what my intake for calories/fat/carbs/protein should be??


----------



## pwmitch237

Wow........
I leave for 5 days, and have 10 pages to read through.....

Anyway: Veggie Challenge, I like it. One thing that I've noticed is: When you are traveling with a group, there's not the best food choices, just the cheapest stuff. Therefore, I found myself wanting to puke at what I had eaten that day. (I made a little food journal chart so I could keep track of it, worked pretty well).

Food Tracking (A long list of it.):

Breakfast: 1 Cup of Cheerios with a .5 cup of skim milk: 140 Cals
Lunch: (Heavenly Ham): Turkey Classic Sandwich (NO MAYO): 585 Cals, Pasta Salad: 100 (*E*stimate) Cals and a Choclate Chip Cookie: 270 Cals
Dinner: Subway Turkey Sandwich: 310 Cals, Baked Doritios: 170 Cals.
Snacks (ENEMY): Vanilla Bottled Frappuccino: 170 Cals.
Exercise: The Biggest Loser Last Chance Workout: -600/700 Cals

Totals: Calories 1745, Fat: 39g, Sugar: 115g
May 29 DONE
 Breakfast: 1 Cup of Cheerios with a half cup of skim milk: 140
Lunch: Penne Pasta w/Meat Sauce (E): 350, Sweet Tea: 35
Dinner: Wendy's Kids Cheeseburger: 270, Zaxby's Chicken: 750-850
Snacks: Chewy Granola Bar: 90, Baked Doritios: 170
Exercise: NONE

Totals: Calories: 1855, Fat: 45.5g, Sugar: 28g
May 30 DONE
Breakfast: Coffee w/ Half & Half: 41, Banana: 109
Lunch: Turkey Sandwich: 300, Carrots: 50, Diet Coke: 0
Dinner: Chicken (Baked, No Skin): 300, Potato Salad: 340, Salad (w/ Vinegratte Dressing): 150
Snacks: NONE
Exercise: Yoga: 200-250, Climbing: 250

Totals: Calories: 1390, Fat: 32g, Sugar: 27g
May 31 DONE
Breakfast: Eggs, Sausage, Tater Tots, Pancake(s): 700, Apple Juice: 100
Lunch (@ Six Flags over Georgia, very proud for this one): Taco Chef Salad: 350 (I didn't eat the shell), Propel: 50, Diet Coke: 0
Dinner: Cheeseburger (not at park): 400, Propel: 50
Snack: Ice Cream (Coldstone, smallest available): 300
Exercise: Hike: 250-300, Walking around Six Flags: 1000-1200

Totals: Calories: 1950, 47g Fat, 78g Sugar
June 1 DONE
Breakfast: NONE 
Lunch: (The Varsity, Atlanta): Double Cheeseburger (it was small): 450, Fries: 413, Diet Coke: 0
Dinner: Salad: 200, Chips & Guacamole: 450, Fruit: 150-200, Water
Snack: Goldfish: 200, Peanut Butter Chewy Granola Bar: 90
Exercise: Not much, maybe 150-200 total

Totals: 1953 Calories, 45g Fat, 17g Sugar
June 2 DONE
Breakfast: Cheerios: 140, Yogurt (LITE): 100, Banana: 109
Lunch: Turkey Sandwich: 300
Dinner: Domino's Pizza (4 slices): 1280, Chips & Cheese: 200
Snack: Fritos: 160
Exercise: White Water Rafting: 250-300 (and a whole lot of fun).

Totals: 2089 Calories, 57.5g Fat, Sugar: 52g Sugar
June 3 DONE
Breakfast: Cheerios (dry): 100
Lunch: Baked Fish, Salad, Black Eyed Peas, Green Beans, Carrot Cake: 7-800
Dinner: Subway Sandwich: 310, Baked Doritos: 170
Snack: Watermelon (2 slices): 172
Exercise: NONE

Totals: 1502 Calories, 31.8g Fat, 60.4g Sugar
June 4 DONE

Goals (Newish): 1100-1300 Calories a day, try to eat low-fat, or fat-free when possible. EAT VEGETABLES...a lot of them, too.

I had to estimate a lot, I looked it up on Google, when I could, but a lot I had to estimate. I was kinda disappointed in myself... oh well, time to get back on track. Speaking of which: Time to go hit the gym. I'll catch up with y'all later. Glad to be back.

"Words, Words, Words, just stop talking, and DO IT" - Bob Harper


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Busy day yesterday for me. First off commenting on past posts:

Dawn – congratulations on the lowest weight and staying within range. Keep it up!  You can do it!!!

Tricia – way to go on the couch to 5 k!  Are you walking it or running?  I looked at that program a couple of years ago and I thought it looked interesting, but never did anything.  Hmmm, maybe I’ll have to take another gander.

How to balance life/school/diet – taking one day at a time.  The thing that makes our life easier is when we plan out our weekly menu on the weekend and prep as much as possible when we have the time. Having all the ingredients on hand and not having to think “what am I going to make for lunch/dinner today” makes it so much simpler.  Good luck with school – I’m always so impressed with anyone that can do the school/family at the same time.

Lizzyb – Your Papa Murphys description was much better explanation than the one that I would have given.  I like the gourmet veggie as well, but usually order the Hawaiian since no one else in the house likes it and I get to eat it all myself!! (over a period of a couple of days).

Aimee – Congrats on joining the Y. Your’s sounds WAY nicer than mine.  I’d take a cardio class if I could watch a movie at the same time.  My goal this weekend is to take my measurements and then search the web for a swimsuit that will contain the girls.  I tried some suits on last week and I fit into a size 16 but the cups they runnith over if you know what I mean.  I have a couple of websites that I’ll check out and let you know if I’m successful. I agree, I’m tired of worrying about how I might look to the 90 year olds or the toddler moms that are in the pool.  

Sheree – Congratulations on 10lbs!!!  I’m sorry your still having issues with your sinus’, but hopefully the massage was able to work on some of your knots. I get them in the same place and whenever I can get someone to beat them up it hurts but it feels SO good! Way to go taking care of yourself and woo hoo on tracking!  Check out SparkPeople to calculate your calories. It’s really easy!

Leen – Way to go girl!!! Great results!  


MulanUSAF said:


> My fellow castaways, I just can't thank you guys enough for all the support, encouragement, help and just simply being there when I need to vent.  I can't say that my own parents have been half as supportive as you guys.  Even though I have not met any of you in person or even talked with on the phone, I feel like I know you better than many people I see daily at work or school.  I look forward to keeping up with all of you on this thread for a long time.  Even though it's great to see small victories for myself, it's even better when we share the joys of our triumphs together.  So I just want to give you all a big  for being the wonderful people you guys are.  I'm lucky to have you in my life.


I totally agree. I hope one day to meet all of you. For me its only been a short time on this thread but it has really helped me knowing that I'm not alone and that I can vent/celebrate with you all and you'll totally know how I'm feeling.

Megan - Have a great trip!  San Diego is beautiful, I'm going to be taking my mom to visit her 94 year old sister down there later in the month, only I don't have a trip to DL planned. I'm jealous!  Tell us all about the new Summer Nighttastic shows.

Amanda - please wish Piper a happy birthday for me.  Good job staying away from the icing - that's a tough one for me, somehow my fingers just get all messy and the only way to get them clean is to have a little taste.

Friday was crazy busy for me. Went to work but had to take an extended lunch to go to Steven's school (as school for adults with disabilities) and watch their production of Mamma Mia.  It was very interesting - they had a narrator tell the story and the students would then perform the songs. It was quite touching and funny at times.  Steven's girlfriend played the daughter in a couple of songs (they switch up the parts depending on the song and how much the student can do) and he was video taping the entire performance for her.  I then had to run back to work so I didn't get to see anyone after the performance.  Jim then picked me up from work and we went out to dinner before going to see a concert. It was a tribute concert to Harry Chapin by his brother Steve, Big John and other family members. Dinner was FANTASTIC and I made some good choices (hard to track, but I did my best) the concert was good, but they only played a handfull of Harry's songs mixed in with thier own stuff.  It was good, just not what we expected.

Food log for June 4

Breakfast - Raisin bran w/1% milk
Lunch - Turkey subway sandwich with baked lays
Dinner - sourdough bread w/balsamic vinegar, bruscetta, minestrone soup, 1/2 serving linguini with meat sauce, 3/4 of ONE cream puff - LOTS of water

Total (est) 1505 (goal 1270 - 1620)

*June 4 DONE - Veggie DONE*

I'm off to take my mom shoe shopping - hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!


----------



## eliz991

Sorry I've been absent from around here folks!  I've just been busy doing other things.

And to...ugh, I'm sorry, I'm AWFUL with names - anyway, you were asking about the bugg and being a paraplegic and I don't think gelly or I answered you.  Truthfully I don't know but I think it would work fine - it works off heart rate and body heat and a bunch of other things in addition to movement.  I would email them and ask, although I'm sure since they are trying to sell the things they would be inclined to say it would work - but who knows, maybe they've actually done studies or something.

*Ratatouille recipe *for those who asked along with my changes noted:

Ratatouille au gratin, makes 4 servings (BIG servings, sometimes WW has teeny servings).  Per 1 Cup serving 191 cal, 8 grams fat, 2 g sat fat, 5 mg chol, 708 mg sodium, 27 g carb, 6 fiber, 7 g protein, 170 mg calcium.  4 points.

I find WW recipes pretty bland so I would say season to your taste.

Ingredients for shopping list:  olive oil, 1 large onion, 2 cloves garlic, 1 yellow pepper, 1green bell pepper, 1 medium eggplant, 1 medium zucchini, 1 14 oz can diced tomatoes, 1 c tomato juice, basil, oregano, thyme, grated parmesan cheese, plain breadcrumbs.

Heat a large (really, use your big one) nonstick skillet over medium heat.  swirl in 4 teaspoons olive oil, then add 1 large onion, chopped (not diced, you want this all to be chunky), and 2 garlic cloves, minced (I double the garlic and use the kind that comes in a jar).  Cook, stirring occasionally, until fragrant, about 2 minutes.

Add 1 yellow and 1 green pepper, cut into 1/2 inch strips (I think they are trying to avoid having all the veggies the same shape but DH prefers me to chop the peppers into chunks).  Also add 1/2 cup of water; cook, stirring frequently, until water has (mostly) evaporated and peppers are wilted (or, if you're me, wait 5 minutes and decide the stupid things are wilted enough!)

Add 1 medium (1.25 pound) eggplant, peeled and chopped (I personally don't know why it has to be peeled, but your choice) and 1 medium (8 oz) zucchini, chopped.  (I also added 2 portabello mushroom caps, chopped, at this point because DH wanted something a little meatier-textured in it).  Add another 1/2 cup water; cook, stirring, until liquid is evaporated and veggies wilted (again, I just did it for 5-6 minutes until most of the water was gone. I  don't know what a wilted eggplant would even look like).

Add 1 can of diced tomatoes, with juice, 1 C tomato juice (we don't drink tomato juice so I used spicy bloody mary mix and I personally think that is the secret to this being good), 1 teaspoon each dried basil, oregano, thyme; and salt and pepper to taste (I also added Mrs. Dash extra spicy and I don't measure spices but if you do I would probably double these amounts).

Cook, stirring occasionally (I guess they figure you are tired of stirring), until liquid has (mostly) evaporated and veggies are tender, 15-20 minutes (I do 20 and about 10 minutes in I swear you will start questioning how you are going to feed this to anyone because it looks like, well, crap).

Meanwhile, preheat broiler.  Spray shallow baking dish (I do a 9x13) with nonstick spray.  Transfer veggie mixture to dish.  Combine 1/4 C freshly grated parmesan cheese and 1/4 c plain dried breadcrumbs (I used seasoned because that's what we had) in a bowl and sprinkle the mixture over the ratatouille (screw messing up another bowl, I just sprinkled them on separately).  Broil 5 inches from the heat (or wherever your oven rack is) until top is golden brown, 2-3 minutes.  Sprinkle with parsley if you want to be fancy (who are we kidding, I make instant grits, I skipped the parsley).

Hope you enjoy!  I will do food for yesterday and today in my next post.


----------



## eliz991

Friday food (I'm in a hurry so I'm not separating out meals, just doing totals):

one bagel thin with WW whipped cream cheese and 1 slice ham
1 cup OJ (still have stupid cold)
1 munchkin and 1/4 strawberry frosted donut (stupid national donut day!)
1 slice sourdough bread (very carby morning!)

last of the ratatouille and 100 cal oreo cakesters

3 triscuits, 100 cal pack cheese, tootsie pop

4 oz tenderloin, 2 bites of beef rice-a-roni, 1 ear of corn, 1 bottle of wine

Total calories: 1987; burn 2415

Friday, June 4 DONE!  Veggies DONE!

Saturday:

I have my bugg off for now and may not put it back on today, I was at 1055 calories around noon, which is average I'd say.  waiting for DH to get back from the gym so we can go to the pool (I'm not a member of the gym any more if you're wondering why I didn't go - long story.  But I did weed and clean the patio this morning).

B:  Whataburger sausage, egg, and cheese taquito; hash brown sticks; OJ = 840 calories.  Are you kidding me?   I"m starting to be glad we usually sleep through breakfast!  DH got us each 2 taquitos but we didn't realize how big they were so we saved the other 2 for tomorrow.  In college I could eat 2-3 of these, easy.

Hmm...light lunch, probably a big salad to get my veggies in ~ plus I'm still full from breakfast!  Don't know what we're doing tonight but not too much drinking, we have matinee tickets to go see Avenue Q tomorrow.


----------



## stayhomemom77

Hello friends!!  Isn't is a gorgeous day??

Congrats to Leen!!!  That's an accomplishment worth celebrating.

Congrats to Dawn!!!  Isn't is just so lovely when the scale is being nice to you??

Bree...I hope you did great in your race.  Thanks for the WW input regarding points.  I guess I just figured that starvation mode takes a lot longer to kick in.  My goal for this coming week is to eat all the regular daily points for sure so I'm hoping to see that reflected on the scale.

I've had to live without a printer for two weeks and hubby was able to resurrect it again last night!!  Hooray!!  Also, the car salesman called today while we were in Chatham at the birthday party and left a message telling us that our payments should be going down as the interest rate on our car loan is dropping.  


Let's celebrate our achievements this week!!



So thanks to you guys, I'm totally addicted to Lost now.  I studiously avoided it for YEARS but hubby and I never actually watch tv...our computer is hooked up to the big screen television so we just download stuff and watch them commercial free at our leisure.

Well we just finished Star Trek TNG and were going to begin Voyager but it's taking forever to download so hubby suggested Lost and I hesitantly agreed.  I mean if my posse says it's great, then it must be great, right??  Now I can't get enough.  We haven't quite finished the first season but we've been watching it for a week now and I'm totally hooked.

Aimee...how was the SATC weekend with your girlies??  Was it all you hoped for and more??

I just realized that I've been back from the World for a month with no firm plans to return in the near future.  

Also, I need some love over at my TR...I don't think anyone is reading and if they are...they're just lurking cause no one's commenting.  I'm feeling neglected...please come and comment if you have some free time.  I need to feel special <sniff, sniff>

Well that  isn't going to do itself!!  Hope you all have a great night!!


----------



## zoegirl

Julie - way to go on the lower car payment. Anything helps these days doesn't it?  Post a link to your TR, I'll read it, & I'm sure others will too.

Aimee - I'm also interested in how SATC was. Hopefully you'll have a fun GNO to report.

Dawn - girlfriend, WAY TO GO on the weight loss. You're doing so awesome with your exercising & eating healthier. Keep up the good work. And where are those mohawk pics of Baylor???

Had a good day today. Didn't do all that I planned but it was still good. My 5k was fun. Ran with a dear friend & her daughter who was running with her cross country team (did that make sense?). She did fantastic & we had a great time running, even though it felt like the surface of the sun at 7:30am. My rock hard body BF & her husband ran too, & he finished the darn thing in 18:59, that's like a 6 minute mile. GEEEEEZ! I like to think I get more mileage for my $$$ 

Went to Lucas' last soccer game of the season and he received his first little trophy. I'll post a pic for ya'll to see. I'm so proud of my little guy for playing his first sport at 3 years old.

Didn't get to the pool today but hopefully I will tomorrow.

Here's what I ate today.
brkfst: banana, coffee w/creamer
lunch: chick-fil-a original sammie w/side salad, Tb ranch dressing
snack:chips n salsa (will not be making anymore this week, it gets me in trouble)
dinner:5 guys little burger, 1/4 serving of fries.

I feel gross after eating what I did today. Again I will state that I am in a free fall with the eating and plan to start counting my WW points again Monday after a two week break. 

June 5 done
Veggies done (if I can count salsa??? anyone??? Bueller??)


----------



## Zela

Today I ate:

Breakfast:
Salmon Cakes with a little bit of hollandaisse sauce

Lunch:
Chicken Salad with 2 c lettuce

Afternoon Snack:
about a 1/2c more of chicken salad
and I almost forgot, 2 tblsp whipped cream cheese with a little milk and splenda mixed in for a cheesecakey effect

Not gonna eat anything for supper, I am full.  I also had a lot of sugar free tang today.

I also burned 518 calories in 69 minutes on the Wii Active.

June 5th Done

Veggies Done


----------



## Dizneydawn

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36881695&postcount=931

Read fast and realized I forgot to post the link to the pics of the mohawk.  Sorry!  

BTW - I posted a new challenge for the TR today!  Gift goes to the winner!

Had a fabulous day today with Dan.  walked around a quaint town and shopped and found a store that strictly sells olive oil and balsamic vinegar blends.  It was Italian heaven and literally there are 34 kinds.  

Great way to use infused oils and reduce sauces in pasta dishes or marinades.  EVOO goes farther and with the right spices...yummmo!

Hitting the hay now - tired but will catch up with everyone tom!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

OOOH, Dawn, you HAVE to tell me where that shop was.  I have a guess because my boss mentioned one, but now you must confirm!

I want to pat myself on the back.  I just sat through three hours of dress rehearsals for dance and had no food.  Then we took the kids to Dairy Queen for "dinner".  It was almost 7:00. They got hot dogs, fries and ice cream cones.  I sat and watched them eat.  Didn't have ONE BITE!!  The food took about 15 minutes to get and the whole time I kept thinking, if I have to sit here any longer and wait, I'm ordering something!  So I got out my phone, punched up the Eticket App and perused the DIS boards!

Today:
B: English muffin 120 cal
    2 Tbsp peanut butter 190 cal (!!)
  coffee w/ creamer and 1 tsp sugar - ?

L:  10 goldfish crackers ~30 cal?
  WW cheese wedge - 1pt (don't have the pkg anymore so I don't know calories I kind of remember about 35)
 4 pieces celery (1/2 cup)
 1/2 c. carrots
 Tuna salad - 1/2 cup 125 cal
 Sandwich thin - 100 cal
 1 slice american cheese - 70 cal

D: 1/2 c. greek yogurt - 160 cal
   1/4 c. strawberries
   2 Tbsp grape nuts

1 can v-8 35

still might have some popcorn tonight (probably not) It would be 100 calories.
So I need to do the calorie counts for my fresh fruits and veggies.  Have to look that stuff up.  But I'm starting to pay more attention now.  Looks like around 900 calories for the stuff that I counted, so I think I'm probably in range on that.

June 5 done
Veggies done!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Today's food:

Lunch: One bowl Raisin Bran Crunch w/skim

Dinner: Honey BBQ Chicken Salad from Buffalo Wild Wings
Fresh Greens, Pico de Gallo, a blend of cheeses, seasoned, grilled chicken and BBQ ranch dressing garnished with honey BBQ sauce.

June 5 DONE
Veggies DONE


----------



## tlenzendorf

I see a lot of you eat the Greek or Oikos(sp?) yogurt.  Whats so special about it?  One of my coworkers was talking about it the other day.  She rambles so much, though, that after a couple minutes I just tune her out so I totally missed what she said


----------



## Mndisneygirl

tlenzendorf said:


> I see a lot of you eat the Greek or Oikos(sp?) yogurt. Whats so special about it? One of my coworkers was talking about it the other day. She rambles so much, though, that after a couple minutes I just tune her out so I totally missed what she said


 
I like the greek yogurt because it is thick and creamy.  I buy one that is in the organic section and is honey flavored.  It is not the fat free one.  I think it tastes much better than the Yoplait flavored stuff even though I still buy that too.  I honestly don't know if it's healthier but two people I know who are really healthy eaters told me about it, so I guess it might be! It's a bit pricier too.  I buy a larger container of it, mix in some fruit or granola and it's like a little parfait!

By the way - did you sleep late today?  It looked like breakfast for your lunch! JK!  I'm just jealous if you did.  I never get to sleep past 7 around here.


----------



## pwmitch237

Hello to all,
Food Tracking time!!! (haha, no excitement...)
Proud of myself for eating good today, despite last week's junk.

Breakfast: 1 C Cheerios w/ half cup of skim milk: 140 Cal
Lunch: 18oz of Steamed Vegetables = 150 Cal
Dinner: Crabcakes (2) with Shrimp Alfredo (Copeland's): 798 Calories (and 60.15g of FAT!?!?!)
Snacks: NONE! 
The GOOD:
Exercise: Treadmill (1.11 miles, 9% grade, 18:48 minutes): 169 Calories Burned
Bike: 7:07; 1 mile, 25.5 Calories Burned
Arc Trainer: 5:14, 48 Calories Burned, 0.19 mile (working out with friend...)
StairMaster (I HATE THAT THING): 15 minutes, 40 floors: 135.9 Calories Burned

Totals:
Calories: 1088 (Close to goal) Fat: 62.15g (all but 2 from dinner ) Sugar: 25g

Vegetable Intake: 18oz, Water Intake: 200 mL+, need to start tracking this.

June 5 DONE, VEGGIES DONE

"Blood, Sweat, and Tears...leave it all on the gym floor." - Jillian Michaels


----------



## pipersmom

Welcome back, Patrick!

Bree- Way to go on the 5k..my finish would have involved me being carried across the finish on a stretcher! 

Jane- Sounds like you had a fun day yesterday, even though it was busy!

Dawn- Awesome job hitting a new low! 

Elizabeth- The ratatouille sounds interesting, but too many veggies I don't eat! I never think I'm a picky eater until I look at a recipe like that!

Long but good day here today! Took Piper putt-putt golfing with the extended family..we made about 11 holes before we all decided it was waaaaaay too hot! Piper doesn't do well with heat to begin with, and it was just horrible out today, I ended up with a wonderful farmer's sunburn from the chest up! Piper didn't get burnt because I kept making her go into the shade, each time it was her turn it was like a royal appearance....LOL. Afterwards we hit Mickey D's, and went back to my Mom's for cake & ice cream and presents. Drumroll please..I ate Mickey D's AND cake & ice cream and stayed in range today!

Breakfast- Ermm..we'll just say the cake and ice cream was breakfast since I skipped it so I could have cake!
Lunch- Mickey D's Grilled chix, bacon, ranch salad w/out ranch, with Newman's Own Reduced Fat Balsamic Vinagrette. Side note- I usually would not do a balsamic, not crazy about them, but it was all they had and I have to say it was actually pretty tasty. Diet Dr Pepper.
Dinner- 2 FF hot dogs, 1 bun, 1 serving Ore-Ida golden crinkles, baked, and crustless strawberry pie for dessert.

Cals- 1094 (1230-1580)

June 5- Done


----------



## tlenzendorf

Mndisneygirl said:


> By the way - did you sleep late today?  It looked like breakfast for your lunch! JK!  I'm just jealous if you did.  I never get to sleep past 7 around here.



I did sleep late.  I had/have a horrible headache.  Darn stress is killing me!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

stayhomemom77 said:


> Also, I need some love over at my TR...I don't think anyone is reading and if they are...they're just lurking cause no one's commenting.  I'm feeling neglected...please come and comment if you have some free time.  I need to feel special <sniff, sniff>


I'll head over there right after this post.  Can you do the same for my PTR? I'm getting hits since my numbers of views is growing, just no one is posting anything.  Link in my signature.



zoegirl said:


> (if I can count salsa??? anyone??? Bueller??)


Lets look at whats in salsa, tomatoes (veggie/fruit depending on if you are a stickler for exact clasifications, but heck if the goverment can classify ketchup as a veggie I figure tomatoes are veggies), onion, maybe cilantro, garlic.  I say count it as a veggie!



pipersmom said:


> Breakfast- Ermm..we'll just say the cake and ice cream was breakfast since I skipped it so I could have cake!
> Lunch- Mickey D's Grilled chix, bacon, ranch salad w/out ranch, with Newman's Own Reduced Fat Balsamic Vinagrette. Side note- I usually would not do a balsamic, not crazy about them, but it was all they had and I have to say it was actually pretty tasty. Diet Dr Pepper.
> Dinner- 2 FF hot dogs, 1 bun, 1 serving Ore-Ida golden crinkles, baked, and crustless strawberry pie for dessert.
> 
> Cals- 1094 (1230-1580)


Your breakfast reminded me of a favorite bit that Bill Cosby used to do in his comedy routine about cake for breakfast.  Flour, milk, eggs (ok and sugar) sounds like a breakfast to me!

You've mentioned crustless strawberry pie a couple of times. Did you make it yourself?  If so, care to share the recipe???  I just bought some strawberries and I'd love to do something new with them.

Another busy day here. Took my mom out shoe shopping which took a couple of hours. We went out to lunch at Sweet Tomatoes so I EASILY got in my 2 cups of veggies. Then back home and went back out shopping to get a High School graduation present for Brendan's Girlfriend. Then shopping at Sam's. Finally done shopping and came home for another salad for dinner. Just too dang tired to cook anything.  No gym or walk today, hoping to do that tomorrow.

Food Log:

Breakfast - Raisin Bran w/1% milk
Lunch - Sweet Tomatoes salad with lots of veggies, 1 piece of cornbread and LF frozen yogurt
Dinner - Chicken salad with raspberries
Dessert - Skinny Cow ice cream sandwich

Total: 1298 (goal 1270 - 1620) way low on fat and protein but within range on total calories & carbs. Will make sure to hit my protein range tomorrow.

JUNE 5 DONE - VEGGIES DONE


----------



## Mndisneygirl

tlenzendorf said:


> I did sleep late. I had/have a horrible headache. Darn stress is killing me!


 
Aww, feel better!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

slice swirl bread toast, cottage cheese, applesauce
4 point WW thingy, tortilla chips, some popcorn
pork tenderloin slice, potato, mandarin oranges
cheese/crackers, peanuts

June 5 done

I am going to Jazzercise this morning for the first time in several weeks.  Here's hoping I make it through the class


----------



## pipersmom

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Your breakfast reminded me of a favorite bit that Bill Cosby used to do in his comedy routine about cake for breakfast.  Flour, milk, eggs (ok and sugar) sounds like a breakfast to me!
> 
> You've mentioned crustless strawberry pie a couple of times. Did you make it yourself?  If so, care to share the recipe???  I just bought some strawberries and I'd love to do something new with them.



I felt like a bad castaway for skipping breakfast, but I knew I'd be making up for it, LOL.

The strawberry pie is a recipe I found on SparkPeople. Just as a sidenote, I used chocolate pudding instead of vanilla, but I wouldn't do it again- it made it toooo sweet.

Crustless Strawberry Pie
1 pkg Fat Free Vanilla Cook & Serve pudding
1 pkg Strawberry SF Jello
4 c. Strawberries- Diced
2 c. water

Dice strawberries and put them in the bottom of a pie pan.

 Combine water & vanilla pudding and microwave for 3 minutes. Remove from microwave and stir, and then microwave again until boiling. (the recipe says for about 3 more minutes, but it took less than two when I did it, I think it depends on how powerful your microwave is.)

Remove pudding from microwave and add strawberry jello, whisk until dissolved.

When cooled, pour the mixture over the strawberries and refrigerate until firm.

I stuck mine in the fridge for probably 4 hrs before I had a slice, and was surprised, it cuts just like a pie, with very little seepage once you take a piece out. It's very tasty, but next time I'll stick with the vanilla pudding. It calls for "sliced" strawberries, but a few people had commented they thought diced would hold together better, so that's what I did, and it holds together great.

Nutritional Info-
Serving Size- 1/6th of the pie!!!
Calories- 54
Fat- 0.4
Sodium- 262.4
Potassium- 171.4
Total Carb- 11.4
Fiber- 2.4
Sugars- 0.1
Protein- 1.6

I'm not going to add all the vitamins and minerals, but it does have 96% of daily Vitamin C and quite a few others. If any of you use SparkPeople it's in the Add A Food. I also saved a few other recipes, as I try them I'll let you guys know..one of them is a Pumpkin Cheesecake..that one will prob be next.


----------



## stitchfan23

Good morning everyone.  Hope you are all having a great weekend.  My weekend has been up and down.  Some good meals and some not so good meals but this is life and I guess it will happen.

Fri June 4th
Breakfast - 1 Yoplait source yogurt (good thing I like it as I have eaten it every morning this past week)
Lunch - 2 pcs of Wonder+, 2 tbsp peanut butter, 1 tsp margarine Becel
Snack - movie popcorn (1/2 small with cheese flavouring), 1 serving of whole grain goldfish crackers, 1/2 a lg coke zero
Dinner - 2 pcs chicken slovaki, roasted veggies, greek salad (no olives)

JUNE 4th DONE - JUNE 4th VEGGIES DONE

Sat June 5th
Breakfast - McD's fruit and yogurt parfait
Lunch - 1 oktoberfest type sausage, 1 c of cucumber
Dinner - 1 pc (rather large) roast beef with a little gravy and horseradish, 1 sm manicotti, cauliflower, potato & leek gratin
Snack - lemon cupcake, date square, brownie, pecan tart (wow bad on the snacks - actually they were dessert after dinner)

JUNE 5th DONE - JUNE 5th VEGGIES DONE

Sun June 6th
Breakfast - 1 Yoplait source yogurt (that was the last one, now what am I going to eat )
Lunch - tuna melt - (1 can tuna, 1tbsp mayo, seasoning on a Greek pita with tomatoes and cucumber and a skim thin cheese slice heated under the broiler)
Dinner - 2 pcs of pork roast, unsweetened apple sauce, carrots, turnip, potatoes, a little gravy, mixed salad with shrimp and 1tbsp honey dijon dressing
Dessert - 1 slice of homemade carrot cake with light cream cheese icing, 1 glass of gross wine

JUNE 6th DONE - JUNE 6th VEGGIES DONE

We will see how this day goes.  My birthday is next weekend but since we will be in Philly we are going to my Mom's tonight for dinner so dinner should be ok but there more than likely will be cake.(already edited to finish the day)


----------



## Duchie

Good morning!  Or is it afternoon already?  It's been an "interesting" weekend and I think I'm losing track....

First to respond to a bunch of folks:

Stacy - the play sounds wonderful!  Wish we lived closer so we could come see it.  I'm proud of you for doing so well throughout it, too.  

Amy - welcome back!  It's so good to see you again.  Please don't feel bad or embarassed about slipping - we all have our moments where we don't do so good.

Lara - your description of the gym class had me  because it's something I would say myself.  That's why I'm considering a Zumba DVD rather than a class - don't want to hurt anyone other than myself.  

Dawn - I'm also very proud of you for being so low on the scale   I'm really excited to see your results tomorrow.

Aimee - what Y did you join?  The one by us is brand-spankin' new and really nice... but it doesn't have a fancy "theater" room or a ladies only section.  I"m intrigued.

Julie - I totally understand how you feel about not losing when you're staying under points every day.  I'm going to be in the same boat this week, in fact I'm showing a tiny gain.  I keep trying to tell myself that it's a small blip, a tiny bump in the road.  But I can't help being a tad disappointed.

Leen - congrats on the test results!!!   All your hard work is paying off!  I agree with you about this group, too.  It is such a great place where everyone can share their triumphs (big or small) and their frustrations.  And I want to add my thanks to everyone for just being here.

Bree - congrats on the 5K, even if it was a sweat-fest.

Elizabeth - the ratatouille recipe looks good, except for the peppers.  I really hate peppers!  I wonder how it would be without them..... probably blah.  I should really learn to like them, though, because we've got a BUNCH of them growing in the garden!  

Amanda, that strawberry pie looks amazingly good.  I might have to go make one right now for today.


Phew!  I was farther behind than I thought!  I guess I've been going non-stop since Friday when school let out for the summer.  We went to the pool where so many of our friends were.  It was awesome to hang out with the moms and all agree that we were ready for a break from homework nagging, carpool, making lunches, and rushing eveyone out the door in the morning!  

Saturday we were up super early for an 8:00 AM volleyball game.  The next game wasn't until 11:00, so the family wanted to go to iHop for breakfast.  They have this "for me" menu where they list the calories and fat on everything which was helpful.  I was going to order oatmeal until I realized it had so many calories   So maybe that nutritional information on restaurant menus business is a good thing.

Last night my youngest did..... something.  I'm not really sure because I wasn't here, but it involved a water rocket coming down on his foot and causing a nasty bruise.  I took him to the after-hours clinic for our doctor this morning and thankfully it isn't broken.  This is my most active kid and I could not imagine 6 weeks of no pool, no skateboards, no pool, no kayaking with the Cub Scouts and did I mention no pool  

I must tell you about this wonderful thing I discovered yesterday.  It's called Tru-Lemon - have you guys heard of this?  Or mentioned it before and I somehow missed it?  It's these little packets of crystalized lemon that have zero calories and no sweetners in them at all.  I tried one and it tasts just like I squeezed a lemon into my water.  For those of us who are kind of tired of boring old water, this is such a refreshing twist!  They also have orange and lime, too.

And with that I'm going to go check on DS.  Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Duchie

Whoops - forgot to add that I'm in for the veggies challenge!  One of the things I like about the WW tools is that there's a place where you can keep track of how many servings of fruits/veggies you've had.  So when did this start, Thursday?  I've gone back and checked and here are my results:

Thursday, June 3 I had 6 servings - *Veggies done!*

Friday, June 4 I had at least 8 servings (salads for both lunch and dinner helped) - *Veggies Done!*

Saturday, June 5 didn't do so well and I don't think potatoes count so I didn't have quite 2 cups on Saturday - *Veggies done!*


----------



## mstinson14

Yesterday. 
Breakfast
chicken biscuit from mcdys
lunch
chicken and fries from chilis
dinner
kids chicken and fries from islands

San Diego is beautiful we are on our way to the beach
have a great day everyone.  I am going to try to to better on my diet today.
Megan


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Amanda - thanks for the strawberry recipe. I wish I had seen it before we went shopping so I could get the pudding.  I guess I'll have to wait to try it but it does sound yummy!!

Finally a non-busy day around here. Did some housework, went shopping and now some down time to check the boards. Then I'm going to try and find a swimsuit that I can order online and look for more music for the iPod using all your great suggestions.

I'll be back later to post my food log.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Food for today:
B: two pieces bacon, two pancakes w/marg and a bit of syrup
1 banana
L: one slice ww bread and tuna salad ~180 cal

Iced tea - sweetened

Lemon Ice (about 1/4 of DH's) 70 cal

D: salad: Romaine lettuce, red pepper, steak, blue cheese and light dressing

Since I didn't eat my popcorn last night, I will probably eat it tonight.

Kids had ice cream again and I passed!! YAY me!

June 6 done  Veggies done


----------



## zoegirl

good job passing on the ice cream Sheree.

Today was a typical Sunday, church, lunch w/MIL and then naps all around. The other day when I stopped in trader joe's I eyed this really yummy looking spiced rubbed tilapia and today I had my mind set on going to get that for supper, but alas no fish for me!  don't you hate that? So I settled for the gorton's frozen fish fillet....yum nothing says fresh from the sea like a piece of square fish 

brkfst: pack of fig newton crisps
lunch: panera bread - half a cuban panini w/vegan black bean soup (YUM!)
dinner:salad w/blackend frozen fish filet w/vinegarette
snacks: handfull goldfish, sliced oranges

I'm feeling very dissatisfied, but I'm trying to remind myself that I've been in the "love to eat" mode instead of the "eat to live" mode so just deal with it. Keeping my fingers crossed I do 

June 6 done
veggies done (my salad was huge)


----------



## pwmitch237

Aloha,

Food log time again! (Are we going to do this forever?)

Breakfast: Cheerios (140)
Lunch: Subway Sandwich (310) & Baked Doritos (170)
Snack: Venti Double Choclate Chip Cream Frappuccino (520))
Dinner: California Roll (383)
Exercise: (To be done shortly): The Biggest Loser Last Chance Workout....

Totals: 1523 Calories, 43.5g of Fat, 87g of Sugar

JUNE 6 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

Has anybody done a kickboxing class? I'm looking for one, but I can't seem to find one, and I've been trying to hear what other people say before I join. Let me know if you have!

As always, ending with a quote....
"Why are you gonna choose FAILURE, when SUCCESS is an option?" - Jillian Michaels


----------



## pipersmom

Jane- You're welcome  I'll be curious to see what you and Barb think of it when you try it!

Barb- Busy weekend for you! I haven't seen the Tru-Lemon/Lime/Orange, but I'm in a very small town...definitely something I'll keep my eye out for. 

Heather- I hope you had a good time at your Moms and that you enjoyed a piece of cake if it was there!

Easy day for us, we stuck to home most of the day and had a nap this afternoon. Going to be a busy week, Piper's school award ceremony is tomorrow morning, talent show Wed am, and Thurs I have to drive her to meet her Dad (4 hrs roundtrip.) I'm both dreading it more and looking forward to it more than usual- she's been on homebound all yr and we've been together 24/7 since Thanksgiving (her last visit). She'll be gone for 4 weeks, home for 3, then gone again until right before school starts. It will be nice not cooking two dinners, I have to admit.

Tracking-
Breakfast- D-Lites Turkey sausage, egg, and cheese on english muffin.
Lunch- Yoplait Lite Raspberry cheesecake, Light string cheese.
Dinner- Huge salad w/ FF cheddar, chix breast, hard boiled egg white, FF Catalina, FF saltines crumbled for "croutons".
Snacks- Toast w/ Brummel & Brown, 25 Reese's Pieces.

Calories- 1199 (1230-1580)...and for the first time, carbs were less than 50% of my intake...didn't plan it, but happy about it!

June 6- Done!


----------



## gellybean

Hi honeys! I'm home! 

I'm exhausted, but had a great weekend. What was supposed to be a day trip turned into a last minute overnighter to my brother's cabin and the river. I was walking the local super grocery store at midnight last night looking for some swim trunks so I could get in the river today.  I bought a $1 pair of flip flops, and a pair of men's Coors Light swim trunks and wore a tshirt of my brothers and we headed to his cabin at 1am last night. 
My sister, DS2, my brother, his wife, and their two kids all went. We stayed up til 3 am playing poker, then DH brought our dog up this morning and we all hung out and floated down the river for a few hours. Was a crazy spontaneous weekend but we had so much fun. We nearly headed to the beach last night instead of my brother's cabin. Which the nearest beach would've been 3.5 hrs away. 

The good news about all of this is, we were so crazy running around doing everything last minute and playing cards etc that I don't think I ate much. 

Will try to track tomorrow and catch up with everyone's posts. But I'm nodding off at the computer.

Hope everyone had a fabulous weekend!!

Oh and for those that wanted to know about the movie, I loved it.  It may not have been as plot-tastic as some people wanted it to be (what I've read online) but for a DIE HARD SATC fan like me, it was an awesome 2.5 hours of catching up with "old friends"!   way up! Can't wait to buy it on DVD! 

Night everyone!! See ya at weigh in tomorrow morning!


----------



## Zela

Tracking for Sunday:

Breakfast:
1 small porkchop with fat trimmed off
1 egg cooked in microwave

Lunch:
2 pcs frozen pizza with crust given to husband to eat
2 c lettuce

Snack:
2 3 inch pieces of turkey sausage
1 very thin slice of meunster cheese

Supper:
about 1/2c chicken salad

I stopped counting waters after I got to 8 but I still kept drinking so I know I got all of my water.  No exercise yesterday.

June 6th Done

Veggies Done

Weighed myself today and I am down -5.4 pounds


----------



## pipersmom

Just a quickie "weigh-in" post since we're going to be out and about all day! And the magic number is... -2.2. I was hoping for more, but considering the amount I exercised this week : I am not complaining!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

-2 I guess tracking your food and exercising does equal weight loss. Could it be that simple????


cereal/skim
cottage cheese, tortilla chips, one slice cheese, some peanuts
mini cheeseburger, peach cobbler

COLOR="red"]June 6 done[/COLOR]


----------



## Dizneydawn

stayhomemom77 said:


> Also, I need some love over at my TR...I don't think anyone is reading and if they are...they're just lurking cause no one's commenting.  I'm feeling neglected...please come and comment if you have some free time.  I need to feel special <sniff, sniff>


I will get over there today sometime.  I agree that many are reading but not many are posting as of late.  I can have like 1,000 people read and get one page of posts if I am lucky.  It is disheartening and I will also try and encourage some of my readers to hit yours! 


Mndisneygirl said:


> OOOH, Dawn, you HAVE to tell me where that shop was.  I have a guess because my boss mentioned one, but now you must confirm!
> It is the "Olive Co." in Stillwater.  We bought a Tuscan blend and a box of the original spice to mix for sipping but I have a huge list of must have's.  They had some strawberry dark balsamic that would be fabulous on ice cream.  Dan could not handle it - he needs his sweets to taste like sweets but I am a huge vinegar fan and it tasted like a dessert topping or on a kiwi-strawberry salad.





tlenzendorf said:


> I did sleep late.  I had/have a horrible headache.  Darn stress is killing me!


Everyone is sick here.  Sore throats, headaches, runny noses.  I am not thinking we all have allergies all of a sudden or the same stress.

Anyway - send your stress here since we are already sick.  No sense in you having to be sick too. 


2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I'll head over there right after this post.  Can you do the same for my PTR? I'm getting hits since my numbers of views is growing, just no one is posting anything.  Link in my signature.
> I will be at yours later as well!





Duchie said:


> Last night my youngest did..... something.  I'm not really sure because I wasn't here, but it involved a water rocket coming down on his foot and causing a nasty bruise.  I took him to the after-hours clinic for our doctor this morning and thankfully it isn't broken.  This is my most active kid and I could not imagine 6 weeks of no pool, no skateboards, no pool, no kayaking with the Cub Scouts and did I mention no pool
> Glad he is ok!!!
> I must tell you about this wonderful thing I discovered yesterday.  It's called Tru-Lemon - have you guys heard of this?  Or mentioned it before and I somehow missed it?  It's these little packets of crystalized lemon that have zero calories and no sweetners in them at all.  I tried one and it tasts just like I squeezed a lemon into my water.  For those of us who are kind of tired of boring old water, this is such a refreshing twist!  They also have orange and lime, too.
> I will have to go check these out!





mstinson14 said:


> Yesterday.
> Breakfast
> chicken biscuit from mcdys
> lunch
> chicken and fries from chilis
> dinner
> kids chicken and fries from islands
> 
> San Diego is beautiful we are on our way to the beach
> have a great day everyone.  I am going to try to to better on my diet today.
> Megan


Megan - I have some suggestions for you.  Maybe if you ask, they would let you substitute fries for fruit or steamed veggies or a salad at some of the places you are eating out at.  I know it is hard when traveling or when your family is just one of those that eats out often, to follow a strict diet.

But I also know that usually, when I have not made the best choices, it is partly due to what I did not do.

I have a bad habit of ordering the same things at specific places, like at Mc D's - always gt a quarter pounder or Olive Garden always got the spaghetti or fettuccine.  Then when I asked for the nutritional guides, I realized how bad my choices were, even when I thought they were ok.

McD's has some salad choices and a yummy fruit parfait that are ok nutritionally - the salads get high with fried chicken or a dressing with tons of fat, which usually was what I liked!

It all comes down to being ready to change your life and mentally, making the choices to eat better even when your heart and gut are saying otherwise.

I still fight every day to do what I KNOW I need to do.  I have not lost a ton and I am not perfect in any of my habits.  Believe me if I had all the answers, I would BE on Skinny Island.

I just know how much you want this change and my heart breaks for you and the pain you are going through at your age.

It is not fun being an adult and heavy and if I can encourage or help in anyway to give you some ideas of things to do when at 14, you don't control where you eat at as a family or what is being cooked for the family, I will try.

Maybe start slow and switch over to only having one fried food per meal.  Then work up to one fried food per day.  I don;t know if you drink Pop or not, but maybe start by limiting the amount to one pop a day and then down to none.

Small things to make big changes so it is not so overwhelming.

Wishing you all the best!!!   Glad you are having a great time and I have never been to San Diego so I am jealous!!!  


zoegirl said:


> So I settled for the gorton's frozen fish fillet....yum nothing says fresh from the sea like a piece of square fish
> I read this and had a visual of the yellow jacket old guy, standing alone, rejected, in a freezer section!
> *I'm trying to remind myself that I've been in the "love to eat" mode instead of the "eat to live" mode.*



LOOOVE THAT!!!! 

On top of everyone being sick - something is wrong with my left knee.   In the past week I had been noticing if I moved in a new direction just in the kitchen or something dumb - my knee would feel like it would push out to the outside and almost buckle down.  Not all the time but once in a while.

Not sure how to describe it but since I am a klutz, just assumed I stepped wrong or too quick or something dumb.

Yesterday, in the kitchen, it did it twice, back to back and it was more of  a burn type of pain.  If I move my leg forward/stairs or bend it up (like I was trying to hyper extend it up at the thigh and calf - through the moon fire.

Sitting with it bent hurts as well but not as bad.

Not sure what to do - need to call doctor and see if I did not just pull something.

So no water aerobics till I get the OK.  I know weight causes knee issues and I know heredity does as well.  My Mom had a knee replacement like 5 years ago at 55.  My cartilage in my knee has been less than some for awhile and always had clicked or popped when I bent it.

The one thing it did do was make me know loosing weight is mandatory because either way - the more weight on it the worse for healing.

Need to write my food here for the past 2 days!

I will get in on the scale and weigh in!

Off to call the school.  Baylor is not going in - fever and cough/sore throat.


----------



## Duchie

Good morning Castaways!

This week I'm *+0.8*.  I'm sad and disappointed by that number because I'm not sure why.  I was 2 to 3 points below my allowed points every day last week except for Monday, where I used all of my points.  I only worked out 4 days instead of 5 (I let myself sleep in and enjoy the holiday on Monday) - could that be why? 

Amanda, I made the pie last night.  I could only find the cook and serve in chocolate, and only in the big boxes.  I could also only find the big boxes of the Jell-O.  But it was YUMMY!  I guess if I have to I'll share with the family tonight. 

Aimee your weekend sounds PERFECT!  It's so much fun to do spontaneous stuff like that.  This isn't nearly the same thing, but when I was growing up we had a pool in our back yard.  On Summer weekends, especially when we were in college, my siblings and I would usually have some friends over to hang out and before you knew it, we'd have a bonafied party on our hands.  My mom would somehow whip up food for all of us (I never quite figured out how she went from nothing to full mean in 10 seconds flat) and there'd be a beer run and we'd swim and play around until late into the evening.  Good times!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Have to go back and read later, but here is yesterday's food.

Lunch-1 PB&J on wheat

Dinner-3 taco stuffed shells w/sour cream and lettuce, corn and applesauce

Dessert-1/2 the fat Vanilla Ice Cream with Hershey Syrup and 2 Thanks-A-Lot girl scout cookies crunched up on top

June 6 DONE
Veggies DONE


----------



## tlenzendorf

Dizneydawn said:


> Anyway - send your stress here since we are already sick.  No sense in you having to be sick too.



Can I just send Brent there instead of the stress?  That would take the stress away and be easier   I hope you all feel better soon.

It sounds like everybody had a pretty good weekend!  I completed week 2 of Couch to 5k.  I am horrible with names and can't remember who asked, but I am going to run the 5k.  And I only have til July 4th to get ready!  

For those who had gains, take a deep breath, its a new week!  Sometimes you have to take a step back to be able to see what you're working for.  For those that have losses, congratulations!  Way to go!  

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Dizneydawn

*-2.4*

Was another .4 down as of yesterday but I will take it!


----------



## stitchfan23

Hi all,
Hope everyone had a fantastic weekend.  As I mentioned I was going to my parent's last night for dinner and guess what?  What, you ask.  Well both of the outfits that I was going to wear were too big.  My capris were loose but the shirts were way too big!   I ended up wearing one of them anyways but that is it into the donate pile it goes and I just bought it in January before we went to Mexico.  I think I have worn it 3 or 4 times only and I really like it but oh well I am happy that it is too big.

Anyways, I am -2lbs this week.  I missed falling into the next 10's by .8lb but I will hit that next week.  Only 5.8lbs to go until I am at the weight I was when I tried Herbal Magic 7 or 8 years ago. 

Have a great day everyone and I will be back later to see how everyone is doing this week.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

DOWN 2!!!!  I guess skipping the ice cream helped!

This is my lowest weight since I don't know when! Pre-kids for sure!
I have to go through the closet now.  The pants I put on this a.m. had something on them, so I changed.  These are fallling down and have NO belt loops!  I know I have one other pair of black pants that were always tight around the waist, so hopefully those will work better.

Dawn - hope you and your fam feel better soon.  Bummer about the knee.  I have very little cartilige from years of ice skating, so I feel your pain.
Oh - and Stillwater? My favorite town!  DH works there and we spend lots of time over there.  It's 10 min from me.  I will have to check out the Olive Co.!
Megan- hang in there - like Dawn said, baby steps to start.  It will work.  
Aimee - fun fun fun!  I love it when things like that just come up and happen!
Duchie - Don't feel too bad. It's not a full pound.  I don't know much about WW, but are you actually supposed to use all your points?  Maybe it's a metabolism thing.
Hope everyone has a great week! Happy Monday!


----------



## shellabell

Hi all,

Down .6 this week. Was hoping for at least a pound, but I guess every little bit counts! Worked out 4 times this week. My ultimate goal is to work out at least 5 days. Overall I had a pretty good week. I am trying to make it through this week without any diet soda. It kills my stomach but I am so addicted I drink it anyway!!

Have a great week!


----------



## officereg

Wow what a week!  I work for a not for profit senior community and every year we have our annual rummage sale.  I am glad to say it is finally over!  Now when I say rummage sale let me put it into prospective.  We start taking donation in April, and collect right up until the rummage sale, which started last Tuesday and lasted thru Saturday.  I just did a rough tally and came up with just over $11,000.  It takes a lot of work and running around.  

I at 1 for the week.  I really thought I would do better, but I am still happy.  I have a mini goal this week of 2 to get me into a new tens spot!  Well now I really need to go and catch up on everyones posts from last week.


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

Hi All! This week, I am -1.  I'll take it.  I really thought I would have gained weight this past week.  I didn't eat as well as I could have, I realized that I wasn't tracking my food (yikes!), was stressed out at work so I wasn't sleeping, ugh.  This stress influenced my eating.  One night, I ate 3 sugar-free pudding cups.  3!! Holy cow. I was trying to curb my craving for the bag of m&ms that I knew I had stashed away.  I did stay way from them, barely.  

This week, I'm back on track.  Went shopping over the weekend and got some great food.  Also, I brought the Wii and Wii Fit home from my parents house, so I'm hoping to get my apartment cleaned up a little and then use it this week.

Ok, I'll do my best to reply to people, but I've been MIA for a few days, lots of pages to catch up on...



MulanUSAF said:


> I just checked my lab results online and the A1C results has been posted!  I'm down to 6.5% (was 8% in February)!!!  Yippeeee!!!    Of course, I'm not out of the woods yet, since A1C for non-diabetics is about 4.5-5.5%.  But at least this shows what I have been doing is working!  I will be talking to my doctor next week and we'll see what he has to say about it.  Previously, he said this was my trial period, and if my A1C doesn't drop with just diet and exercise alone, he had planned to put me on medication.  I guess this means no pills for me!
> 
> ...
> 
> My fellow castaways, I just can't thank you guys enough for all the support, encouragement, help and just simply being there when I need to vent.  I can't say that my own parents have been half as supportive as you guys.  Even though I have not met any of you in person or even talked with on the phone, I feel like I know you better than many people I see daily at work or school.  I look forward to keeping up with all of you on this thread for a long time.  Even though it's great to see small victories for myself, it's even better when we share the joys of our triumphs together.  So I just want to give you all a big  for being the wonderful people you guys are.  I'm lucky to have you in my life.



CONGRATS!!! Great to hear that everything is working for you!!
Also, I fully agree with you on the thread.  I actually need to rely on the thread more to help me through my journey.



stayhomemom77 said:


> So thanks to you guys, I'm totally addicted to Lost now.  I studiously avoided it for YEARS but hubby and I never actually watch tv...our computer is hooked up to the big screen television so we just download stuff and watch them commercial free at our leisure.
> 
> Well we just finished Star Trek TNG and were going to begin Voyager but it's taking forever to download so hubby suggested Lost and I hesitantly agreed.  I mean if my posse says it's great, then it must be great, right??  Now I can't get enough.  We haven't quite finished the first season but we've been watching it for a week now and I'm totally hooked.



Yay! Another Lostie!!  Season 2 is a little slow and hard to get through, but it picks back up in Season 3.  If you have any questions about what is happening, or want to talk theories, feel free to pm me!  I promise not to give away any spoilers!



Mndisneygirl said:


> I'm in the "need to be chased" group of runners!



 Agreed! 



pipersmom said:


> The strawberry pie is a recipe I found on SparkPeople. Just as a sidenote, I used chocolate pudding instead of vanilla, but I wouldn't do it again- it made it toooo sweet.
> ...
> I'm not going to add all the vitamins and minerals, but it does have 96% of daily Vitamin C and quite a few others. If any of you use SparkPeople it's in the Add A Food. I also saved a few other recipes, as I try them I'll let you guys know..one of them is a Pumpkin Cheesecake..that one will prob be next.



The Strawberry pie sounds delish! Will be going shopping today for ingredients.  And pumpkin cheesecake??  Be sure to post the recipe if its any good!  (PS: the Target by me has canned pumpkin on clearance)



gellybean said:


> Hi honeys! I'm home!
> 
> I'm exhausted, but had a great weekend.
> 
> ...
> 
> Oh and for those that wanted to know about the movie, I loved it.  It may not have been as plot-tastic as some people wanted it to be (what I've read online) but for a DIE HARD SATC fan like me, it was an awesome 2.5 hours of catching up with "old friends"!   way up! Can't wait to buy it on DVD!



Sounds like you had a wonderful weekend! Kinda jealous actually! LOL! Good to hear about SATC, can't wait to see it!


----------



## Octoberbeauty

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been around this week. Looks like I've missed a Lot! I've been super busy working on some mini albums and getting ready to go out of town for a couple of weeks. We were supposed to leave today, but still weren't ready, so we are leaving tomorrow. Headed to Arkansas to see my family and then hubby is flying in next week to join us and we are going to his 20th class reunion. Can't believe how old we are! 

I'm down -1.5 this week. Wish I was losing faster, but any loss is a good loss.  

Okay, back to packing!


----------



## albertamommyof4

Good morning everyone
Sorry haven't been on just super busy and then some bad news along the way so not eating proper so far this week but my weigh in was friday and i am down -3.5 lbs.


----------



## pwmitch237

pipersmom said:


> Just a quickie "weigh-in" post since we're going to be out and about all day! And the magic number is... -2.2. I was hoping for more, but considering the amount I exercised this week : I am not complaining!



GOOD JOB!! Keep up the good work!



Duchie said:


> Good morning Castaways!
> 
> This week I'm *+0.8*.  I'm sad and disappointed by that number because I'm not sure why.  I was 2 to 3 points below my allowed points every day last week except for Monday, where I used all of my points.  I only worked out 4 days instead of 5 (I let myself sleep in and enjoy the holiday on Monday) - could that be why?



I'm sure you'll do great next week! Don't give up hope!



Dizneydawn said:


> *-2.4*
> 
> Was another .4 down as of yesterday but I will take it!



CONGRATULATIONS! Keep it up!!!



stitchfan23 said:


> Anyways, I am -2lbs this week.  I missed falling into the next 10's by .8lb but I will hit that next week.



GOOD JOB!!!! All these numbers keep motivating me to do better!



Mndisneygirl said:


> DOWN 2!!!!



WOOHOO!



shellabell said:


> Down .6 this week.



Yep, every little bit counts! You're still getting closer to that all coveted island!



officereg said:


> I at 1 for the week.



Woohoo! Keep it up!



Octoberbeauty said:


> I'm down -1.5 this week. Wish I was losing faster, but any loss is a good loss.  Okay, back to packing!



I like that "any loss is a good loss." What a true statement! Keep it up (or down I guess...haha).



albertamommyof4 said:


> -3.5 lbs.



WOW!!! GOOD JOB!!! - KEEP IT UP!

As for me, I'm at -1.4 lbs this week. I've had bigger numbers, but for being out of town without the healthiest food, I'm glad. Like Octoberbeauty said (sorry, It's going to take me forever to learn names.....) "any loss is a good loss." Most decidedly going to use the phrase/philosophy in the future.

Hope everyone has a good Monday!

"Today's your day, I feel it, you've paved the way, BELIEVE IT" - Shakira

(I use this quote to realize that I have paved the way that I've gone on in this journey, and that I have gotten success!)

-Patrick


----------



## PixiePlanner

Great news on all the successes this week. I am down 1 lb. I will take it.

I like this veggie challenge. I have thought all weekend, "How am I going to get in my 2 cups?"

June 4
1.5 c salad
.75 c peas

June 5
1.5 c green beans
1.5 c salad

June 6

.5 c (est) on BLT YUMMO!
1 c green beans
.75 c (est) corn on the cob.

June 7
2.5 c salad for lunch

June 4, 5, 6 & 7: Veggies Done


----------



## PixiePlanner

Saturday night at 10:05p.m. my phone rang. My parents are in their 80s, DH was out at a ballgame & DS11 was camping with Boy Scouts. I didn't want to answer. 
"Mom?" My heart sank.
"What's up Buddy?"
"I'm calling to tell you that I got knocked out tonight." 
"Are you alright?" Racing through my mind: He's 3 hours away. 
"Yep."
"What happened?"
"Bradley's chin hit my nose when we were running around. I guess I was out for a minute or two."
"A a minute or two?"
"Yep."
"Do you need to see a doctor?"
"I don't think so."
"Is Bradley OK?"
"Yep."
At this point I was a little in shock shall we say. I finally asked to speak to an adult and he said he thought DS was fine and that he was never truely "out." Did he get knocked to the ground? Yes. Was he actually unconscious? He didn't think so. DS wasn't complaining of a headache or anything so we decided to wait and see. DS has been known to self diagnos in the past. I have told him until has has the initials "MD" after his name, no more self-diagnosing.

He was fine, aside from the gazillion bites! When he arrived home yesterday DH said, "Why don't you help him unpack and put away...." Fine. 
"Buddy, are those the same socks you had on Friday?"
"Yep"
As I watch him put clothes in his dresser, "Are there any dirty clothes in your bag?" 
"Just a t-shirt. I changed it this morning because I must have rolled in some mulberries." 
"So, you pretty much stayed in the same clothes since Friday?"
"Yep."
"That's what I smell. Get in the shower NOW!"
BOYS ARE DISGUSTING!

Anyway, I comforted myself Saturday night with some carbs. Hopefully my racing heart burned a few of the calories off.


----------



## lizzyb5280

Good Monday everyone!  Sounds like you all had good weekends.  We were out of town all weekend, so I've been catching up on everyone's posts.



eliz991 said:


> And to...ugh, I'm sorry, I'm AWFUL with names - anyway, you were asking about the bugg and being a paraplegic and I don't think gelly or I answered you.  Truthfully I don't know but I think it would work fine - it works off heart rate and body heat and a bunch of other things in addition to movement.  I would email them and ask, although I'm sure since they are trying to sell the things they would be inclined to say it would work - but who knows, maybe they've actually done studies or something.



Thanks for the info; I may call the company and see.  And if they haven't tested it out, I'd be more than happy to test it for them if they want to give me one!  



> *Ratatouille recipe *for those who asked along with my changes noted:
> 
> Ratatouille au gratin, makes 4 servings (BIG servings, sometimes WW has teeny servings).  Per 1 Cup serving 191 cal, 8 grams fat, 2 g sat fat, 5 mg chol, 708 mg sodium, 27 g carb, 6 fiber, 7 g protein, 170 mg calcium.  4 points.
> 
> I find WW recipes pretty bland so I would say season to your taste.
> 
> Ingredients for shopping list:  olive oil, 1 large onion, 2 cloves garlic, 1 yellow pepper, 1green bell pepper, 1 medium eggplant, 1 medium zucchini, 1 14 oz can diced tomatoes, 1 c tomato juice, basil, oregano, thyme, grated parmesan cheese, plain breadcrumbs.



Ohhh, I've got eggplant, zucchini, and all the herbs growing in my container garden, I'll have to try this one out!



Dizneydawn said:


> On top of everyone being sick - something is wrong with my left knee.   In the past week I had been noticing if I moved in a new direction just in the kitchen or something dumb - my knee would feel like it would push out to the outside and almost buckle down.  Not all the time but once in a while.
> 
> Not sure how to describe it but since I am a klutz, just assumed I stepped wrong or too quick or something dumb.
> 
> Yesterday, in the kitchen, it did it twice, back to back and it was more of  a burn type of pain.  If I move my leg forward/stairs or bend it up (like I was trying to hyper extend it up at the thigh and calf - through the moon fire.
> 
> Sitting with it bent hurts as well but not as bad.
> 
> Not sure what to do - need to call doctor and see if I did not just pull something.
> 
> So no water aerobics till I get the OK.  I know weight causes knee issues and I know heredity does as well.  My Mom had a knee replacement like 5 years ago at 55.  My cartilage in my knee has been less than some for awhile and always had clicked or popped when I bent it.
> 
> The one thing it did do was make me know loosing weight is mandatory because either way - the more weight on it the worse for healing.



Hope your knee is feeling better soon.  Water aerobics will probably atually help with healing whatever the issue is, since being in the water reduces your weight bearing, yet also offers resistance to help in strengthening.  I've done a lot of aquatic PT over the last few years, it's amazing how much different it is being in the water.

As for me, we had a busy but fun weekend.  My cousin's daughter graduated high school on Saturday, so we drove out for the graduation party.  It's only about 5 hours from Baton Rouge, so we left around 7:45 Sat. morning, got to Houston around 12:30 (usually stop at the TX welcome center, but went straight through this time) and ate lunch.  Went to a place we saw on Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives on Food Network.  OMG!  Def. not diet food, but sooo good.  I had what they called a "Red White & Blue Burger" - roasted red peppers, red onions, ranch dressing, and bleu cheese - and we split an order of onion rings.  About the only redeeming things from that meal were that I didn't push myself to finish the burger, ate probably 2/3 - 3/4 of it, and used Splenda instead of sugar in my tea.

After that we went to the hotel and swam.  I actually did take about 15 minutes of our hour to swim laps, but even the rest of the time it takes me more work to keep myself upright since I can't just stand, esp. when I've got DD climbing on me or I'm throwing her pool balls to the other side of the pool.  Lots of fun, and I could feel that I'd gotten at least a little workout.

Saturday night was the party, and I mostly behaved myself there.  Didn't keep track of everything I ate, but did my best to only fix small tastings of things, and put extra veggies on my plate.  Also shared my cake w/ DD as neither of us needed a full slice.

Sunday morning we had breakfast at my cousin's house - eggs, sausage, and a pancake - stopped at Ikea, then on the road.  I wish I could say we made positive snack choices for our driving time, but that's only partially true.  Drink-wise, I had diet soda and water w/ Crystal Light packets.  And we did have grapes and wheat thins.  But we also stopped on the way out at a specialty meat place and DH got a bag of cracklins (like pork rinds, but they also have some fat and meat on them instead of just being the skins).  And while we THOUGHT we had made a smart choice with some trail mix from Target, we picked up the wrong container, and instead of one that was fruit based, we got one that was mostly candy.  200 calories and 11 grams of fat per 1/4 cup - OUCH!  Stopped at McD's to get a small late lunch midway, then once we got back into town ate at a mediterranean restaurant w/ my parents.  

Probably the most sobering thing though happened in the hotel.  Here at home none of my mirrors show me from below my shoulders, but they had a full-length mirror mounted on the wall, right across from the bathroom so I saw myself in it after I took my shower.  Oh. My. Goodness.  I didn't realize I had gotten so big.  I mean, it's one thing to see 219 on a scale, but another to see what it looks like on you.  And I know being in the chair makes it worse, but since that's how everyone sees me, that's the look that matters.  Thank God no one but me and my husband see me naked!  That moment will certainly provide me motivation when I'm tempted to stray off course.

So there's my weekend in all it's food filled glory and misery.  Congrats to all who are posting losses today, now on to bigger and better things this week!


----------



## lizzyb5280

Food tracking:

Friday
Breakfast - Popeye's biscuit (plain)
Snack - FF yogurt
Lunch - homemade nachos
(954 calories before dinner)
Dinner - 3 slices homemade pizza

*JUNE 4 DONE*

Saturday
Breakfast - Muffins (made at home and brought in car)
Snacks - trail mix, grapes, cracklins, wheat thins
Lunch - Red White & Blue Hamburger, onion rings, iced tea
Dinner - Party Foods - Meatballs, pasta salad, spinach dip w/ crackers, roast beef & cheese on small croissant, tomatoes, celery, carrots, cake

*JUNE 5 DONE*

Sunday
Breakfast - scrambled eggs, sausage, one pancake, tea, orange juice
Lunch - McDouble burger, few fries (we split one order three ways)
Snacks - grapes, wheat thins, trail mix
Dinner - Mediterranean sampler - hummus, baba ganoush, pita bread, stuffed grape leaves (1), kibbee, gyro meat, shawarma chicken

*JUNE 6 DONE*


----------



## lizzyb5280

delete - double post


----------



## Duchie

PixiePlanner said:


> Saturday night at 10:05p.m. my phone rang. My parents are in their 80s, DH was out at a ballgame & DS11 was camping with Boy Scouts. I didn't want to answer.
> "Mom?" My heart sank.
> "What's up Buddy?"
> "I'm calling to tell you that I got knocked out tonight."
> "Are you alright?" Racing through my mind: He's 3 hours away.
> "Yep."
> "What happened?"
> "Bradley's chin hit my nose when we were running around. I guess I was out for a minute or two."
> "A a minute or two?"
> "Yep."
> "Do you need to see a doctor?"
> "I don't think so."
> "Is Bradley OK?"
> "Yep."
> At this point I was a little in shock shall we say. I finally asked to speak to an adult and he said he thought DS was fine and that he was never truely "out." Did he get knocked to the ground? Yes. Was he actually unconscious? He didn't think so. DS wasn't complaining of a headache or anything so we decided to wait and see. DS has been known to self diagnos in the past. I have told him until has has the initials "MD" after his name, no more self-diagnosing.
> 
> He was fine, aside from the gazillion bites! When he arrived home yesterday DH said, "Why don't you help him unpack and put away...." Fine.
> "Buddy, are those the same socks you had on Friday?"
> "Yep"
> As I watch him put clothes in his dresser, "Are there any dirty clothes in your bag?"
> "Just a t-shirt. I changed it this morning because I must have rolled in some mulberries."
> "So, you pretty much stayed in the same clothes since Friday?"
> "Yep."
> "That's what I smell. Get in the shower NOW!"
> BOYS ARE DISGUSTING!
> 
> Anyway, I comforted myself Saturday night with some carbs. Hopefully my racing heart burned a few of the calories off.



At the first part I was  So glad he's OK.  That is some scary stuff there.  And I know what you mean - as soon as the phone rings, you start calculating in your head how long it will take you to get there, how you're going to get there, what clothes you need to change before getting in the car, etc.

At the second part I was   This is so something my DS would do.  DH took all of the kids camping with the Cub Scouts a few years ago.  When they go home, there were no dirty clothes.  DH said they all "forgot" to change.


----------



## PixiePlanner

Duchie said:


> At the first part I was  So glad he's OK.  That is some scary stuff there.  And I know what you mean - as soon as the phone rings, you start calculating in your head how long it will take you to get there, how you're going to get there, what clothes you need to change before getting in the car, etc.


Exactly! 



Duchie said:


> At the second part I was   This is so something my DS would do.  DH took all of the kids camping with the Cub Scouts a few years ago.  When they go home, there were no dirty clothes.  DH said they all "forgot" to change.


When I asked if I could have all of his dirty clothes, he brought me THE t-shirt. I asked if I could have the pants and socks... he wanted to keep those out because he has a meeting tonight! That is just plain gross.

At bedtime I asked him to brush his teeth. He of course said he did. DH nailed him, "We all know you haven't brushed your teeth since Friday morning. Go do it and do a good job." I fell in love all over again. DH is my hero.


----------



## Stacybaeasm

HI everyone.  Wow, I feel so out of it.  I just can't get here every day because of my schedule and I feel like I am so far behind on what everyone is doing, etc.  I'm also struggling with feeling like I deserve to come here.  I can't be around to be supportive of others and I'm not doing so great myself.

I was up 3 pounds this morning, which upsets me.  I'm working out when I can (which isn't every day) and watching what I eat, but I can't get all my water in and I know I am eating really late at night.  I feel like I am stuck in neutral and can't get off the ground.  I'm going to push myself this week and see what happens.  I'm tired of being stuck.  I haven't really moved since the season started 5 weeks ago and it's annoying!

It looks like many of you had very successful weeks.  I am so proud.  Someday, I will be able to get back with all of you but my life is only going to get busier before it gets better.


----------



## officereg

Stacybaeasm said:


> HI everyone.  Wow, I feel so out of it.  I just can't get here every day because of my schedule and I feel like I am so far behind on what everyone is doing, etc.  I'm also struggling with feeling like I deserve to come here.  I can't be around to be supportive of others and I'm not doing so great myself.
> 
> I was up 3 pounds this morning, which upsets me.  I'm working out when I can (which isn't every day) and watching what I eat, but I can't get all my water in and I know I am eating really late at night.  I feel like I am stuck in neutral and can't get off the ground.  I'm going to push myself this week and see what happens.  I'm tired of being stuck.  I haven't really moved since the season started 5 weeks ago and it's annoying!
> 
> It looks like many of you had very successful weeks.  I am so proud.  Someday, I will be able to get back with all of you but my life is only going to get busier before it gets better.








Everyone deserves to be here, including you!  I come one almost everyday but I usually only post on Mondays.  This is the first group that I do not feel is clicky, kwim?  Just remember we are here for you when things slow down or any chance you get.


----------



## gellybean

Hi ladies and gents!

I was down -1.8 this morning, which seems to be a magical number for me.  I think this is the third time I've lost 1.8. 

We're working on the house today, getting things put in order so I can focus more on projects this week instead of day to day cleaning.

DS7 is in Disneyland  as I write this! I'm so jealous!! But his dad is doing a good job of facebooking and tweeting while they are there, so I get to see lots of pictures of the things they are doing! 

I'm gonna start working on catching up on everything I missed over the weekend. I might have the reply posted in about 3 hrs or so.  

Congrats to all the losses and a big  to those that struggled this week!! I had a loss this week but it was only half of what I gained last week, so I know how you feel!! Gotta keep plugging away !! 

Catch y'all in a bit!


----------



## eliz991

Stacybaeasm said:


> HI everyone.  Wow, I feel so out of it.  I just can't get here every day because of my schedule and I feel like I am so far behind on what everyone is doing, etc.  I'm also struggling with feeling like I deserve to come here.  I can't be around to be supportive of others and I'm not doing so great myself.
> 
> I was up 3 pounds this morning, which upsets me.  I'm working out when I can (which isn't every day) and watching what I eat, but I can't get all my water in and I know I am eating really late at night.  I feel like I am stuck in neutral and can't get off the ground.  I'm going to push myself this week and see what happens.  I'm tired of being stuck.  I haven't really moved since the season started 5 weeks ago and it's annoying!
> 
> It looks like many of you had very successful weeks.  I am so proud.  Someday, I will be able to get back with all of you but my life is only going to get busier before it gets better.



Okay if anyone has noticed I STILL haven't lost any weight since we started this group - I definitely feel like I should tuck my tail between my legs and go away, but I'm not, because what good would that do?

I didn't track my food after lunch Saturday, but I did make pretty good choices up until yesterday after the show (we went to see Avenue Q with friends) when we had vietnamese food and instead of something light and healthy I had a yellow curry.  I did only eat half of it though; had the rest at lunch today.

I am up  +.4 today but I really think that is from eating popcorn late last night (the vietnamese was an early dinner so DH and I were hungry later).

Today:

B:  can of coke (you know, I would tell you I don't drink coke that much but lately I have been - I drink it whenever my tummy doesn't feel right.  Which probably implies I haven't been eating right.)
1 bagel thin with WW cream cheese and a slice of ham

S:  half a banana

L:  rest of yellow chicken curry w/ rice

936 calories already - hopefully that is a high estimate on the curry though.

I will have a yogurt before rehearsal and then try to hold out until I get home (around 8) - plan is to stop and pick up pre-prepared food from a local place, probably rotisserie chicken or roasted turkey breast and 2 veggies, although I may get a salad instead - it is hot as Hades here!

I have to go back and find the tracking success thingy to add to my siggy!

Okay had yogurt, then had a 90 calorie fiber bar and 70 cal pack of dried apricots at rehearsal.  Dinner was 2 slices of turkey, 1 cup of broccoli and about 2/3 a cup of mashed taters.  Then I had a 60 calorie dove miniature ice cream (have y'all had these?  Yes they are small but they are SOOOO good!  Especially when you are only used to skinny cows and weight watchers ice cream!

Can't get on fat secret right now but I know I was right around 1600 for the day.  Still not wearing my bugg (heat and clothing choices) but I haven't been exercising still.  Since I have rehearsal every night I need to figure out a way to get up in the morning and do it.

 Monday, June 7 DONE!  Veggies (in curry and broccoli) DONE!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Stacybaeasm said:


> HI everyone.  Wow, I feel so out of it.  I just can't get here every day because of my schedule and I feel like I am so far behind on what everyone is doing, etc.  I'm also struggling with feeling like I deserve to come here.  I can't be around to be supportive of others and I'm not doing so great myself.
> 
> I was up 3 pounds this morning, which upsets me.  I'm working out when I can (which isn't every day) and watching what I eat, but I can't get all my water in and I know I am eating really late at night.  I feel like I am stuck in neutral and can't get off the ground.  I'm going to push myself this week and see what happens.  I'm tired of being stuck.  I haven't really moved since the season started 5 weeks ago and it's annoying!
> 
> It looks like many of you had very successful weeks.  I am so proud.  Someday, I will be able to get back with all of you but my life is only going to get busier before it gets better.



We are totally here for you, whether you are doing well or not.  The best system is a support system and I'm glad we have each other.  You deserve to come here just as much as I or anyone else does.  A lot of times I just post my food and whats going on in my life and I don't have a lot of time to comment on others.  Do I feel bad?  Yes, sometimes.  Do I understand that everyone else is busy, too, and so I let up on myself for feeling bad.  Absolutely.  Just post when you can.  Doing something, anything, is better than doing nothing at all!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Well after last week's amazing weight loss, this week was anticlimactic.  I lost nada, nothing, zip, zero...BUT...I didn't gain anything so I'm cool with it, mostly.

I'm going to take Bree's advice and make sure that I eat all of my points this week and commit to four workout days (I got kinda lazy towards the end of last week so it didn't happen the way I had hoped.)  That should help me see a loss again this week.

Glad you had fun this past weekend Aimee.  I'm not a SATC girl myself but I'm glad you had a good time.  The spontaneous trip to the cabin sounded like fun, even if you did have to wear $1 shoes and men's trunks!!

Sorry to hear that disease and sickness is running rampant in Dawn's domain.  Hope everyone feels better soon.

It's nice to see so many people reporting losses for this week.  I'm happy for all of you...keep up the good work.

We got a call from our car salesman Saturday while we were out of town.  It seems the financing rate was changed in our favour and since he hadn't sent in the paperwork yet he had us come back in and resign everything to reflect the 0% lending rate and saved us $2000.  We went right after we got DS on the bus (he's a p.m. kindergartener).

We celebrated by going out for lunch at my favourite Lebanese restaurant.  Hubby and I have never had a date in the middle of the day before.  It was fun!!

Dinner will be light because although healthy, the lunch was still 16 points so I only have seven left before I have to use flex points.  Hubby gets to eat my leftovers (I didn't touch my rice and ate only 3 ounces of my 8 ounce steak kebabs) and the kids'll be thrilled to have PB&J's so that means I'm off the hook for cooking tonight too!  Who hoo!

I grocery shopped all the morning and bought tons of WW friendly snacks and then laughed at myself once I got home because I haven't been eating the ones I already have in the house.  Randy (hubby) has been though so they'll get eaten one way or another.

It's A LOT easier eating right when I'm not doing it alone.  Although Randy's approach is much more relaxed about dieting, just the fact that he is doing it has made it a stress free experience this time around.  He's even told me on more than one occasion that my dedication and unwillingness to cheat has encouraged him to be strong too.

Thanks to all who have already made it over to my TR and left me some comments.  I checked quickly and was delighted.  Tomorrow when I have time I'll post another installment and answer your posts.

I guess I'll do my tracking then too...gotta get some dinner on the table!!

Cheerio fellows!!


----------



## pwmitch237

Trying to catch up, I hate being gone for a whole week, don't really know what's going on here....

Watching the news right now, kinda depressing.

anyway:

Breakfast: Cheerios (1C w/.5 cup of skim milk): 140
Lunch: Subway (310) & Baked Doritos (170)
Dinner: California Roll Sushi (383), Light & Fit Yogurt (80) and Celebrity Apprentice (Holly's) Compassionberry Tea [excellent by the way](180)
Exercise: The Biggest Loser's Last Chance Workout

Totals: 1263 Calories, 20.5g of Fat, 73g of Sugar

June 7 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE! (Subway, Sushi)

"In these moments when you can choose whether to say 'I can't' or 'I CAN.' It is a choice that will either make or break you for life." - Jillian Michaels.
 
- Patrick


----------



## Dizneydawn

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=36918391&postcount=1017

Here is a link to some Rugby pics of Carsyn for those interested!  There is one that just makes me go 

I need to get caught up after dinner!


----------



## gellybean

stayhomemom77 said:


> Ahhh!!   Don't you just love it when you are productive all day.  I'm so busy I hardly have time to eat so my meals tend to be small.
> 
> Love this too!! I wish I could figure out a way to make everyday a productive and thus too busy to eat day!
> 
> The downside is that I haven't lost a thing yet so far this week  which is disappointing but hubby thinks it might be because I've been quite low on points and my body doesn't know what to do about it.  I hope he's right and in an effort to correct that, I'm aiming to eat all my daily points for the remainder of the weekend.
> 
> I had the same problem when I was on weight watchers. Hope eating your points helps solve the issue!
> 
> Picked up the new car a couple of hours ago and ran errands in it all afternoon.  LOVE IT!!   Will post pictures hopefully Monday.
> 
> Glad you love the car!
> 
> Why yes, Aimee...I WAS at that controversial Tigers game in fact.    Here's a banana...please don't smoke it.
> 
> That umpire never made a correct call all night by the way.  You should have heard the booing after that call though...it was terrible.  I didn't boo, I think it's extremely rude myself but my dad next to me was going at it heartily.  I felt really bad for the ump.  I thought it was classy that he went to apologize in the locker room to the pitcher after the game.
> 
> I totally saw the end of the game at the gym. I immediately go OMG Julie's there! My sister's all who??
> 
> That's crazy about the ump apologizing. I'm quite sure the pitcher would have rather had the perfect game.
> 
> It sounds like you have a fun time with your BFF lined up.  Have a great time.  I'm glad you are planning your meals ahead of time.  Good for you!!
> 
> It was a lot of fun!! Our meals didn't exactly go as planned. I'll post my food log in a bit.





pipersmom said:


> Aimee- Thank you for the good wishes, I've been cutting back on the coffee, and I think it was the lack of caffeine!
> 
> I totally get caffeine withdrawl headaches. I try to have one diet drink every one or two days to stave them off. We don't buy soda to keep at home much anymore, so I try to order a diet coke when I'm out or go through McD's drive thru to get $1 larges down here. The challenge is avoiding ordering food when I go get the drink. I try to take cash and have just enough to get the drinks that way I can't order any snackage!
> 
> Piper!!!





2_Eagle_Mom said:


> How to balance life/school/diet  taking one day at a time.  The thing that makes our life easier is when we plan out our weekly menu on the weekend and prep as much as possible when we have the time. Having all the ingredients on hand and not having to think what am I going to make for lunch/dinner today makes it so much simpler.  Good luck with school  Im always so impressed with anyone that can do the school/family at the same time.
> 
> Planning our weekly meals is a huge thing we have to do too! I always find that my 'failures' are when we eat on the fly!
> 
> Aimee  Congrats on joining the Y. Yours sounds WAY nicer than mine.  Id take a cardio class if I could watch a movie at the same time.  My goal this weekend is to take my measurements and then search the web for a swimsuit that will contain the girls.  I tried some suits on last week and I fit into a size 16 but the cups they runnith over if you know what I mean.  I have a couple of websites that Ill check out and let you know if Im successful. I agree, Im tired of worrying about how I might look to the 90 year olds or the toddler moms that are in the pool.
> 
> Thanks for letting me know what you find swimsuit wise. My mom said Wal Mart has some plus size suits on sale for $14 dollars. Since I really don't want to be wearing the same suit next summer (better be in a smaller size) I'm thinking of just getting one from there and not investing so much in a Miracle suit or something. I bought mine on clearance at Old Navy and I love it but I actually have a hard time filling out the top. Which has never been one of my issues. I guess I've lost more in my bust than I thought. Gonna try to tack the sides of the bra portion of the suit to the halter strap to see if I can get some more containment.





eliz991 said:


> Sorry I've been absent from around here folks!  I've just been busy doing other things.
> 
> And to...ugh, I'm sorry, I'm AWFUL with names - anyway, you were asking about the bugg and being a paraplegic and I don't think gelly or I answered you.  Truthfully I don't know but I think it would work fine - it works off heart rate and body heat and a bunch of other things in addition to movement.  I would email them and ask, although I'm sure since they are trying to sell the things they would be inclined to say it would work - but who knows, maybe they've actually done studies or something.



Thanks for catching this Liz! I totally forgot to answer.

LizzyB5280- I would think the bugg would still work but I'd hate for you to invest in one and then not see the same results. Maybe customer service would have an answer for you. I'll try to see if I can do some research online and get back to you! 


The recipe looks yummy!! 



stayhomemom77 said:


> So thanks to you guys, I'm totally addicted to Lost now.  I studiously avoided it for YEARS but hubby and I never actually watch tv...our computer is hooked up to the big screen television so we just download stuff and watch them commercial free at our leisure.
> 
> 
> Love love love Lost!! We started it in February and have caught up to Season 6. I much prefer watching it this way. I acutally watched the series premiere way back when, and didn't have it in me to watch another supernatural freaky show by JJ Abrams having just finished Alias.  A 5 year break and now not only am I a total Lostie, I also enjoy Fringe, Abrams' other show on FOX. Glad you guys are enjoying it!!
> 
> 
> I just realized that I've been back from the World for a month with no firm plans to return in the near future.
> 
> Doncha hate that? I always need a trip to plan, even if it means having to cancel it, which I have done several times. But it helps me to have a trip planned, to somewhere, at all times.
> 
> Also, I need some love over at my TR...I don't think anyone is reading and if they are...they're just lurking cause no one's commenting.  I'm feeling neglected...please come and comment if you have some free time.  I need to feel special <sniff, sniff>



I'm soooooooooooooo sorry I haven't been over there more!!!!  I will do my best to get over there. I have totally been neglecting all my TR peeps. I'm doing good to just get on WISH lately. This week should settle down some though and I'll do my best to get over there! Promise!




tlenzendorf said:


> I see a lot of you eat the Greek or Oikos(sp?) yogurt.  Whats so special about it?  One of my coworkers was talking about it the other day.  She rambles so much, though, that after a couple minutes I just tune her out so I totally missed what she said



The one thing about Greek yogurt that I know is it's got a lot more protein in it than regular yogurt. I tried to eat it and haven't found one I like yet. I may need to try it in savory applications instead of sweet ones.



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I'll head over there right after this post.  Can you do the same for my PTR? I'm getting hits since my numbers of views is growing, just no one is posting anything.  Link in my signature.
> 
> I'll try to pop into your PTR too. I have one going as well, that I need to work on as soon as I finish my TR from January! EEK!
> 
> Lets look at whats in salsa, tomatoes (veggie/fruit depending on if you are a stickler for exact clasifications, but heck if the goverment can classify ketchup as a veggie I figure tomatoes are veggies), onion, maybe cilantro, garlic.  I say count it as a veggie!
> 
> 
> I say salsa counts too!!!
> 
> Your breakfast reminded me of a favorite bit that Bill Cosby used to do in his comedy routine about cake for breakfast.  Flour, milk, eggs (ok and sugar) sounds like a breakfast to me!
> 
> I love that routine. Do you remember the part about his wife in labor??





Duchie said:


> Aimee - what Y did you join?  The one by us is brand-spankin' new and really nice... but it doesn't have a fancy "theater" room or a ladies only section.  I"m intrigued.
> 
> 
> I must tell you about this wonderful thing I discovered yesterday.  It's called Tru-Lemon - have you guys heard of this?  Or mentioned it before and I somehow missed it?  It's these little packets of crystalized lemon that have zero calories and no sweetners in them at all.  I tried one and it tasts just like I squeezed a lemon into my water.  For those of us who are kind of tired of boring old water, this is such a refreshing twist!  They also have orange and lime, too.



Hey Barb! I joined the Y in RR. It's the same county as your Y is and actually I can use yours and the one in Taylor all under the same membership! I wanna come over and use the Y in your neck of the woods, at some point. It has an outdoor pool and ours is only indoor with garage doors and a retractable roof. I say only like it's some bad thing.  But it'll be nice to mix it up and use the other locations some since it's included in the membership. And if you join or are already a member or your Y, you could come work out at my Y! 
I'll have to try Tru-Lemon at some point! Sounds like a nice alternative! I'm not a big Crystal Light fan.



zoegirl said:


> Today was a typical Sunday, church, lunch w/MIL and then naps all around. The other day when I stopped in trader joe's I eyed this really yummy looking spiced rubbed tilapia and today I had my mind set on going to get that for supper, but alas no fish for me! don't you hate that? So I settled for the gorton's frozen fish fillet....yum nothing says fresh from the sea like a piece of square fish
> 
> I soooooooooooo want to go to a Trader Joe's!!! We don't have em down here and everytime someone mentions something from there it always sounds so yummy!!
> 
> Sorry about your Gorton's! LOL I don't do fish so i'm really eww-ing over here.
> 
> I'm feeling very dissatisfied, but I'm trying to remind myself that I've been in the "love to eat" mode instead of the "eat to live" mode so just deal with it. Keeping my fingers crossed I do



I know the dissatisfied feeling. Eating to live is so very different than living to eat.  It's such a hard mental switch, isn't it??



hanutedmansionmomma said:


> -2I guess tracking your food and exercising does equal weight loss. Could it be that simple????



 

It's amazing isn't it?? I have had the same thought too!



Duchie said:


> Good morning Castaways!
> 
> This week I'm *+0.8*.  I'm sad and disappointed by that number because I'm not sure why.  I was 2 to 3 points below my allowed points every day last week except for Monday, where I used all of my points.  I only worked out 4 days instead of 5 (I let myself sleep in and enjoy the holiday on Monday) - could that be why?
> 
> 
> Aimee your weekend sounds PERFECT!  It's so much fun to do spontaneous stuff like that.  This isn't nearly the same thing, but when I was growing up we had a pool in our back yard.  On Summer weekends, especially when we were in college, my siblings and I would usually have some friends over to hang out and before you knew it, we'd have a bonafied party on our hands.  My mom would somehow whip up food for all of us (I never quite figured out how she went from nothing to full mean in 10 seconds flat) and there'd be a beer run and we'd swim and play around until late into the evening.  Good times!



Hang in there Barb!!

Your body can totally flucuate that much in a day. Could be water retention, something weird your body is doing from being out in the sun. Your schedule is changing. Could be anything. You know you did what you needed to do last week so pat yourself on the back and keep on truckin!! Are you measuring inches?? My inches always make me feel better when I don't lose what I want to lose! 

The weekend was GREAT! The whole idea came from us talking about how we always plan stuff and it kinda became a dare to do something spontaneous.  

Your impromptu pool parties sound like a lot of fun !!!! (ok I totally just typed poop instead of pool. Glad I caught that! ) 



Dizneydawn said:


> Everyone is sick here.  Sore throats, headaches, runny noses.  I am not thinking we all have allergies all of a sudden or the same stress.
> 
> Anyway - send your stress here since we are already sick.  No sense in you having to be sick too.
> On top of everyone being sick - something is wrong with my left knee.




Hope y'all feel better soon!!! And hoping your knee is nothing serious. Occasionally something gives way on my right knee. But it's never lasted long. Just one of those things I guess.




Mndisneygirl said:


> DOWN 2!!!!  I guess skipping the ice cream helped!
> 
> This is my lowest weight since I don't know when! Pre-kids for sure!
> I have to go through the closet now.  The pants I put on this a.m. had something on them, so I changed.  These are fallling down and have NO belt loops!  I know I have one other pair of black pants that were always tight around the waist, so hopefully those will work better.
> Aimee - fun fun fun!  I love it when things like that just come up and happen!



 on your loss and your clothes not fitting!! That's awesome!!

I love it when things just happen. Wish it would happen more often. But it's hard to plan spontaneity isn't it?? 



stitchfan23 said:


> Hi all,
> Hope everyone had a fantastic weekend.  As I mentioned I was going to my parent's last night for dinner and guess what?  What, you ask.  Well both of the outfits that I was going to wear were too big.



YAY for everything falling off of you!!!! 



shellabell said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Down .6 this week. Was hoping for at least a pound, but I guess every little bit counts! Worked out 4 times this week. My ultimate goal is to work out at least 5 days. Overall I had a pretty good week. I am trying to make it through this week without any diet soda. It kills my stomach but I am so addicted I drink it anyway!!
> 
> Have a great week!



Good luck with cutting out the soda!!!! 



CrabbyYetLovable said:


> Hi All! This week, I am -1.  I'll take it.  I really thought I would have gained weight this past week.  I didn't eat as well as I could have, I realized that I wasn't tracking my food (yikes!), was stressed out at work so I wasn't sleeping, ugh.  This stress influenced my eating.  One night, I ate 3 sugar-free pudding cups.  3!! Holy cow. I was trying to curb my craving for the bag of m&ms that I knew I had stashed away.  I did stay way from them, barely.
> 
> 
> 3 sugar free pudding cups is WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY better than sitting down with a 1/2 gallon of ice cream! Try to look it at that way!
> 
> 
> Sounds like you had a wonderful weekend! Kinda jealous actually! LOL! Good to hear about SATC, can't wait to see it!



You'll love the movie if you are a SATC fan for the love of the characters!

Sorry to make you jealous!  I'll come kidnap you next time, kay?? 



Octoberbeauty said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been around this week. Looks like I've missed a Lot! I've been super busy working on some mini albums and getting ready to go out of town for a couple of weeks. We were supposed to leave today, but still weren't ready, so we are leaving tomorrow. Headed to Arkansas to see my family and then hubby is flying in next week to join us and we are going to his 20th class reunion. Can't believe how old we are!
> 
> I'm down -1.5 this week. Wish I was losing faster, but any loss is a good loss.
> 
> Okay, back to packing!



Have a fabulous trip!! 2 weeks! WOW. I wish! Hubby can only take one week at a time.



PixiePlanner said:


> Saturday night at 10:05p.m. my phone rang. My parents are in their 80s, DH was out at a ballgame & DS11 was camping with Boy Scouts. I didn't want to answer.
> "Mom?" My heart sank.
> "What's up Buddy?"
> "I'm calling to tell you that I got knocked out tonight."
> "Are you alright?" Racing through my mind: He's 3 hours away.
> "Yep."
> "What happened?"
> "Bradley's chin hit my nose when we were running around. I guess I was out for a minute or two."
> "A a minute or two?"
> "Yep."
> "Do you need to see a doctor?"
> "I don't think so."
> "Is Bradley OK?"
> "Yep."
> At this point I was a little in shock shall we say. I finally asked to speak to an adult and he said he thought DS was fine and that he was never truely "out." Did he get knocked to the ground? Yes. Was he actually unconscious? He didn't think so. DS wasn't complaining of a headache or anything so we decided to wait and see. DS has been known to self diagnos in the past. I have told him until has has the initials "MD" after his name, no more self-diagnosing.
> 
> He was fine, aside from the gazillion bites! When he arrived home yesterday DH said, "Why don't you help him unpack and put away...." Fine.
> "Buddy, are those the same socks you had on Friday?"
> "Yep"
> As I watch him put clothes in his dresser, "Are there any dirty clothes in your bag?"
> "Just a t-shirt. I changed it this morning because I must have rolled in some mulberries."
> "So, you pretty much stayed in the same clothes since Friday?"
> "Yep."
> "That's what I smell. Get in the shower NOW!"
> BOYS ARE DISGUSTING!
> 
> Anyway, I comforted myself Saturday night with some carbs. Hopefully my racing heart burned a few of the calories off.



Glad he's ok!! My heart always leaps out of my chest when I get a phone call late at night.

That last part is hysterical. My DS7 comes back from his Dad's  every other weekend stinking to high heaven and wearing the same clothes and SOCKS he wore to school on FRIDAY. EW EW EW

BOYS are so gross!! Men aren't much better!!! 

Sorry Patrick and Dan! 



lizzyb5280 said:


> As for me, we had a busy but fun weekend.  My cousin's daughter graduated high school on Saturday, so we drove out for the graduation party.  It's only about 5 hours from Baton Rouge, so we left around 7:45 Sat. morning, got to Houston around 12:30 (usually stop at the TX welcome center, but went straight through this time) and ate lunch.  Went to a place we saw on Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives on Food Network.  OMG!  Def. not diet food, but sooo good.  I had what they called a "Red White & Blue Burger" - roasted red peppers, red onions, ranch dressing, and bleu cheese - and we split an order of onion rings.  About the only redeeming things from that meal were that I didn't push myself to finish the burger, ate probably 2/3 - 3/4 of it, and used Splenda instead of sugar in my tea.
> 
> Which restaurant did you go to?? I love Triple D! There's actually a website out there that will map all the places Guy's been too and show you for road trips etc. We're heading to Galveston next month and are gonna check out one of the Trip D places in Kemah.
> 
> 
> Probably the most sobering thing though happened in the hotel.  Here at home none of my mirrors show me from below my shoulders, but they had a full-length mirror mounted on the wall, right across from the bathroom so I saw myself in it after I took my shower.  Oh. My. Goodness.  I didn't realize I had gotten so big.  I mean, it's one thing to see 219 on a scale, but another to see what it looks like on you.  And I know being in the chair makes it worse, but since that's how everyone sees me, that's the look that matters.  Thank God no one but me and my husband see me naked!  That moment will certainly provide me motivation when I'm tempted to stray off course.



Totally can relate. I can look in the mirror sometimes and think it's not so bad... I look ok etc and other times I look in the mirror and just shake my head in wonder as to how that reflection looking back at me is really me. 

 You're on the right path!! And we're here for you! 



Stacybaeasm said:


> HI everyone.  Wow, I feel so out of it.  I just can't get here every day because of my schedule and I feel like I am so far behind on what everyone is doing, etc.  I'm also struggling with feeling like I deserve to come here.  I can't be around to be supportive of others and I'm not doing so great myself.
> 
> There's no such thing as deserving to me here!! You are one of us! And we want you here, rather it's 5 days a week or 5 mins a week! Don't you dare leave us!
> 
> I was up 3 pounds this morning, which upsets me.  I'm working out when I can (which isn't every day) and watching what I eat, but I can't get all my water in and I know I am eating really late at night.  I feel like I am stuck in neutral and can't get off the ground.  I'm going to push myself this week and see what happens.  I'm tired of being stuck.  I haven't really moved since the season started 5 weeks ago and it's annoying!
> 
> You can do it!!! We all have stuck times. All you need is a jump start and you'll be fine!!
> 
> It looks like many of you had very successful weeks.  I am so proud.  Someday, I will be able to get back with all of you but my life is only going to get busier before it gets better.




We understand!!! Life gets in the way. We're here for you when you can be here! 



stayhomemom77 said:


> Well after last week's amazing weight loss, this week was anticlimactic.  I lost nada, nothing, zip, zero...BUT...I didn't gain anything so I'm cool with it, mostly.
> 
> I've had this happen too!! It's better than a gain !! Glad you're cool with it!
> 
> I'm going to take Bree's advice and make sure that I eat all of my points this week and commit to four workout days (I got kinda lazy towards the end of last week so it didn't happen the way I had hoped.)  That should help me see a loss again this week.
> 
> 
> I think you'll be surprised. Anxious to see what your number is next week!!
> 
> Glad you had fun this past weekend Aimee.  I'm not a SATC girl myself but I'm glad you had a good time.  The spontaneous trip to the cabin sounded like fun, even if you did have to wear $1 shoes and men's trunks!!
> 
> Just out of curiousity, have you tried watching SATC? Not trying to force it on you by any means and I can totally see why it wouldn't be for everyone. I tried it once or twice and didn't get it, and then tried it again and watched it from season 1 and now I own all the seasons and the movie and hope to buy SATC2. Might be worth a second glance? But if it's not for you, no worries! You're still my girl!
> 
> The trip was fun and a total memory making day. Just wish DS7 was home for it. :>(
> 
> We got a call from our car salesman Saturday while we were out of town.  It seems the financing rate was changed in our favour and since he hadn't sent in the paperwork yet he had us come back in and resign everything to reflect the 0% lending rate and saved us $2000.  We went right after we got DS on the bus (he's a p.m. kindergartener).
> 
> 
> WOOO HOOO for a lower interest rate and an impromtu lunch date (and I totally just rhymed. I'm such a dork. )
> 
> It's A LOT easier eating right when I'm not doing it alone.  Although Randy's approach is much more relaxed about dieting, just the fact that he is doing it has made it a stress free experience this time around.  He's even told me on more than one occasion that my dedication and unwillingness to cheat has encouraged him to be strong too.
> 
> Glad you have hubby's support !!







WHEW! All caught up. Except for all of you that have posted since I quoted. 

Will be back later to try to track my eating from this weekend!


----------



## zoegirl

Man I wish I could figure out how to multiquote! Just a quick post tonight. Been a busy day & I've got some house stuff to do before bed.  

1st - a big fat CONGRATULATIONS!! to everyone that has lost this week. Way to go.

To those of US that have gained...let's just hang in there and keep on keepin on.

What's that knocking you hear?? Oh that's me banging my head against the wall. I am +2. UUUUGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!  It's really no one's fault but mine. I'm hoping some of it is water & I'll lose it quickly this week, but geeeez what a kick in kiester!

Disclaimer: do not judge me on what I have eaten today especially after I have just ranted.....it could have been so much worse. 

Took Lucas to our local amusement park today. We packed a picnic lunch & had a complete blast. I'm glad we ditched our normal Monday grocery store trip & visit to the Y to do this. Needless to say I didn't eat as well as I could have, but since we have no food in the house I opted to get take out for supper.

brkfst: greek yogurt w/honey, coffee w/creamer
lunch: half egg salad sammie on whole grain bread, oranges, few goldfish
dinner: half a dinner order of chinese veggies w/tofu, half cup white rice, cup of egg drop soup.
snack: icee (wild cherry) haven't had one since high school. it was just "eh"

Anyway I did walk quite a bit pushing a stroller, & my lunch was pretty good, but I don't need to have another day like today this week.

June 7 done
Veggies done

Our visit to the amusement park has me longing for disney world . January can not come fast enough.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Does my new avatar make me look fat?


----------



## tlenzendorf

Todays food:

Breakfast: Raisin Bran Crunch w/skim

Lunch: BIG salad with tons of veggies, 6 breadsticks w/small amount cheese and marinara sauce.  Diet Coke 

Dinner: 1 cheeseburger with ketchup and lettuce only(no bun), green beans, a few fries

June 7 DONE
Veggies WAAAAY Done


----------



## GaRain

Today....fiber bar, yogurt, leftover spaghetti for lunch and a taco salad for dinner.  I need to get some more fruits and veggies in - and more water.

I did do a 5K on the treadmill today, though - in just over an hour.
My next goal will be to get that in under an hour...


----------



## gellybean

zoegirl said:


> Man I wish I could figure out how to multiquote!



Hey girl! The way to multiquote is to click the + sign picture to the right of the Quote button and it'll turn red. For every post you wish to quote, click the + button. Then when you are done + ing all the quotes you want, click the Post Reply button and all the quotes will be lined up waiting for you to re-read, delete through the parts you don't want etc. Just be sure to not delete the [ Quote ]  and [/ Quote ] parts for each quote or you'll lose the quote effect.

HTH!


----------



## gellybean

pwmitch237 said:


> Trying to catch up, I hate being gone for a whole week, don't really know what's going on here....
> 
> Being gone for a week is realllllly hard to catch up from! I've been there. Glad you're back posting though!!
> 
> Watching the news right now, kinda depressing.
> 
> I avoid the news for this very reason. Call me an oestrich I guess.
> 
> "In these moments when you can choose whether to say 'I can't' or 'I CAN.' It is a choice that will either make or break you for life." - Jillian Michaels
> - Patrick



Great quote!! 



Dizneydawn said:


> Does my new avatar make me look fat?



   

I love it!!!!! And it looks fabulous on you! 

Though I'll admit it's gonna take sometime to not miss your little birdie!



zoegirl said:


> Man I wish I could figure out how to multiquote! Just a quick post tonight. Been a busy day & I've got some house stuff to do before bed.
> 
> 1st - a big fat CONGRATULATIONS!! to everyone that has lost this week. Way to go.
> 
> To those of US that have gained...let's just hang in there and keep on keepin on.
> 
> What's that knocking you hear?? Oh that's me banging my head against the wall. I am +2. UUUUGGGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!  It's really no one's fault but mine. I'm hoping some of it is water & I'll lose it quickly this week, but geeeez what a kick in kiester!
> 
> 
> Sometimes we need that kick in the can eh?
> I know I got one last week! It's gonna take me two weeks to lose what I gained in 4 days. Now that's some fuzzy weight loss math I tell ya. It's not fair at all but it's the way it is! Hope yours falls back off quickly!! Mine does sometimes as well. Wish I could figure out the difference!
> 
> Disclaimer: do not judge me on what I have eaten today especially after I have just ranted.....it could have been so much worse.
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhh honey! You have noticed some of the things that I have eaten right???? I'll NEVER JUDGE!!!
> 
> Took Lucas to our local amusement park today. We packed a picnic lunch & had a complete blast. I'm glad we ditched our normal Monday grocery store trip & visit to the Y to do this. Needless to say I didn't eat as well as I could have, but since we have no food in the house I opted to get take out for supper.
> 
> Glad y'all had fun and changed up your routine. That's always nice!! Does the body good!
> 
> Our visit to the amusement park has me longing for disney world . January can not come fast enough.



I know the feeling!!!!  I can't wait to get back to my happy place!

As far as getting a work out from walking around and pushing the stroller, you'd be surprised. I know not everyone's cal burns are the same but I get as much of a cal burn from 2 hours walking around the outlet mall, pushing DS2 in his stroller as I do on the bike for 45 mins at the gym!  



GaRain said:


> Today....fiber bar, yogurt, leftover spaghetti for lunch and a taco salad for dinner.  I need to get some more fruits and veggies in - and more water.
> 
> I did do a 5K on the treadmill today, though - in just over an hour.
> My next goal will be to get that in under an hour...



  at doing a 5k and having a goal of doing it in under an hour!! You are inspiring me to get on the treadmill at the Y tomorrow!


Tracking:

Ok here goes... I'm gonna try to remember everything

Friday -

Breakfast- 480 cal shake I already posted about. 
Lunch - 420 cal margherita frozen mini pizza
Dinner - chicken philly sandwich with fries 

Friday, June 4 DONE

Saturday - 
Breakfast- 
1 scoop protein powder, 1 cup 2% milk, 1 jello mouse cup = 290 cals (much better cal wise and I didn't miss the pb too much)
Lunch - BK chicken fingers w 1 packet of honey mustard (never had these before- they were ok. I didn't want to eat a lot and tried to find protein and not just fries or funnel cake sticks. We ate on the road and I needed something to eat while driving.) = 340 cals
Snack @ theater- shared a medium popcorn w butter and a reese pieces box with BFF
Dinner - (Texas Roadhouse with fam)1 yeast roll, 1/2 dinner salad with Ranch dressing (did not pour the whole cup on my salad), 6 grilled shrimp, 1/2 baked potato, mashed potatoes and cream gravy (finished DS2's) and green beans. Drank water.




The day could have been better but could have been much much worse.  Theater food before would have been the whole popcorn, the whole box of candy and a regular soda instead of a diet one. Texas Roadhouse for me used to be sweet tea, about 4 glasses of it, 4 yeast rolls, the whole salad with all the dressing, chicken friend steak and mashed potatoes all covered in gravy and then follow up with ice cream from Freddy's Frozen Custard afterwards. Just typing all that out makes me ill.   Holy cow no wonder!

Saturday, June 5 DONE

Sunday -
Breakfast-  2 scrambled eggs, 2 pieces of bacon, 2 pieces of toast
Lunch - ham and turkey sandwich w 1 tbsp miracle whip, 2 slices of avocado and lettuce. 1 serving Sour Cream and Onion Lays Chips
Dinner - 1/2 chicken breast grilled, 5 oz grilled sirloin, 4 grilled shrimp, half a baked potato loaded, 1/2 an order of spinch dip and chips
Snack- 1 jello Caramel mousse cup

Sunday, June 6 DONE


Today -
Breakfast/Lunch - 2 scrambled eggs, 4 pieces Jennie O Turkey bacon, 2 pieces of toast, 1 tbsp peach preserves
Dinner - 1 baked potato w 2 tbsp canola light butter, 2 tbsp light sour cream, 2 tbsp shredded colby Jack Cheese, 1 cup broccoli

Not quite done, will probably have a slice of banana bread that hubby has baking in the oven right now. Yes I said Hubby. I don't bake much! But he wanted to use up our over ripened bananas, so I'm gonna do my best to limit the quantity!

Hope y'all had a great MONDAY! The week starts for me tomorrow. I'm gonna do my best to get to the Y for my first work out over there. Wish me luck! DS2 is gonna be in his own daycare, so DS7 not being there won't matter. I'm hoping DS2 does ok by himself and they don't have to call me in the middle of my workout! He's used to having his bubba there while I work out. 
I'm gonna start with the Loft (women's only room) and check out the movie theater room! I'll let y'all know how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Dizneydawn said:


> Does my new avatar make me look fat?


 

Love it!!

Food today:
B: bowl of Multigrain Cheerios with skim and blueberries
L: 1 C. Greek yogurt, 1/4 c. strawberries, string cheese, 1/2 a can Diet Coke, 1/2 a red pepper
D: tuna salad and 1 slice american cheese sandwich on sandwich thin.
Fun size snickers bar
1 Hershey's miniature
Not enough veggies today!  Need to get back to the store for more!


June 7 done!
Could I count spaghetti sauce as a veggie?


----------



## pipersmom

Wooohoo for all the losers!

For those that gained a bit- think of it this way..before you started trying to lose, how much were you gaining month after month? I was 180 in high school and college, and started here at 246..that's 66 pounds!

So speaking of gaining...lol..I stayed in my range today, but feel like I ate a LOT. I need to get back to eating breakfast so it's spread out over the day...

Breakfast- String cheese on the way to Piper's school 
Lunch- Healthy Choice Country Herbed Chix
Dinner- 2 FF hot dogs w/ whitewheat buns, green beans.
Snacks- Chix breast, crustless strawberry pie, red velvet cake :

Cals- 1309- (1230-1580) I was under 50% carbs again, but I really need to get it spread out throughout the day instead of trying to catch up after 4pm or so.

June 7- Done!


----------



## stitchfan23

> YAY for everything falling off of you!!!!



I'm sure my husband would be wishing for more to fall off!!  (like my clothes)


----------



## lizzyb5280

gellybean said:


> Thanks for catching this Liz! I totally forgot to answer.
> 
> LizzyB5280- I would think the bugg would still work but I'd hate for you to invest in one and then not see the same results. Maybe customer service would have an answer for you. I'll try to see if I can do some research online and get back to you!
> 
> 
> Thanks for the input.  I found an email for their customer service and will try to get their opinion.
> 
> 
> The one thing about Greek yogurt that I know is it's got a lot more protein in it than regular yogurt. I tried to eat it and haven't found one I like yet. I may need to try it in savory applications instead of sweet ones.
> 
> I have often used Greek yogurt in place of sour cream in savory dishes, particularly Mexican.  I find that stirring taco seasoning into it helps the flavor as well.
> 
> Which restaurant did you go to?? I love Triple D! There's actually a website out there that will map all the places Guy's been too and show you for road trips etc. We're heading to Galveston next month and are gonna check out one of the Trip D places in Kemah.
> 
> It's called Lankford Grocery, and it's on Dennis St. in the Mid-town area of Houston.  I had recalled the episode from a few months back, and was all prepared to go on the Food Network site and look up the information, but then the episode featuring them was just on Friday night before we left!  I figured we were obviously meant to go.  It used to be a neighborhood corner grocery, then started selling burgers in the mid-70s.  Eventually the burger business took over the grocery business, and they just kept the name.  Given that their episode was just on the night before, they had a bit of a bump in business that day, so we had to wait about 30 min for a table and another 30 min for our burgers, but it was sooo worth it.
> 
> 
> Totally can relate. I can look in the mirror sometimes and think it's not so bad... I look ok etc and other times I look in the mirror and just shake my head in wonder as to how that reflection looking back at me is really me.
> 
> You're on the right path!! And we're here for you!
> 
> Thanks!  For a long time I've tried to justify the fact that it's not all fat, a lot of it is lost muscle tone from the SCI, which is partially true as I went from a 16 to a 22 during my six weeks in the hospital w/o gaining any weight, plus now it's even more stretched from having a baby, but the bottom line is it a lot of it is fat, all of it needs to go, and if I can get to and maintain my goal weight then maybe I'll be able to medically justify having the extra skin removed and the muscle tightened.  Plus my husband agrees that I can get a breast reduction once I'm at goal and we're done with kids.



Love the new avatar Dawn!  Maybe that's what I need: a picture of a wheelchair, and a caption saying "Does this chair make my butt look big?"  HAHA!

Had a lazy day at home with DD today as we recovered from the weekend whirlwind.  Can't tell ya how many movies I put in the DVD player, though they were often just in the background.  Gonna push her to get out tomorrow morning, then off to one of my doctors tomorrow afternoon.  

As for my food today, I did give in to a little bit of the death by trail mix (AKA Archer Farms Monster Mix), but I had also skipped breakfast, so it all balanced out and I actually finished up pretty low for the day:

Breakfast - none
Lunch - Pepperoni Pizza Lean Pocket
Snacks - Trail mix, wheat thins, mini caramel corn rice snacks
Dinner - Baked chicken, mixed veggies, stove top (LOs from last Thursday)

Totals: 1267 calories, 122 carbs, 60 fat (d@mn trail mix!), 42 protein

Fruit & veg intake totally stunk, but that's largely b/c we're in need of groceries and I tried to save the little bit of fresh produce we did have for DD.  I did recall late that we have some apple sauce in the fridge and mandarin fruit cups in the pantry, so I'll have to make use of some of that tomorrow.  Thankfully we're grocery shopping tomorrow evening.

*MONDAY JUNE 7 DONE*


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Wow - busy thread last night and today.

Sheree – Way to go passing up ice cream. I don’t usually have that will power. Ice cream is my weakness. About the spaghetti sauce as a veggie. If salsa is a veggie (and I say it is) then I’d say yes to spaghetti sauce as well.  Its just a couple of different items to make one dish from another.

Bree – where did you get fig Newton crisps? They sound yummy! A day at the amusement park with the kiddos sounds like a great day. If you look at my food log you’ll notice I have a problem with snacking. You’re log looks like a perfect day for me.

Amanda – Congrats on the 50% carbs!  I know how hard that is to do.

Aimee – what a great weekend!  Floating down a river sounds like a perfect weekend to me. Mmmm, banana bread that sounds fantastic. If your hubby can make it low fat/low cal please post the recipe. I have a bunch of bananas in the freezer just waiting to be baked into bread but I just can’t do it till I find a good lower cal option.

Zela – Congrats on 5lbs!!! 

Dawn – I hope you all feel better soon.  Sounds like staying away from water aerobics is a good idea till you get the go ahead from the Dr. If you already know you have bad knee genes it isn’t worth doing more damage. I love the new avatar!!

Sara – Wow!! $11,000 from a rummage sale that is fantastic. There used to be a big sale like that near us and I’d go every year. They haven’t had it in a while and I miss it.  I got some great deals there.

CrabbyAmy – buy up all the canned pumpkin you can find if you use it in recipes. It was  a bad year for pumpkin and lots of places can’t get any.

Stacey – Don’t get down about not posting every day. Life happens and we’ll still be here when life settles down and you can spend more time here.  Just don’t stop dropping in all together. From someone who has been on the worlds longest plateau (3 year with only losing 5 lbs) as long as you don’t throw in the towel all together there is the possibility of getting the motivation back and start losing again. And if you’ve been able to stay in the same range you won’t have to start all over again. Oh, and I read a diet myths/truths and it doesn’t matter what time you eat your meals its all a total calories in/calories out thing, its just normally if you eat late at night you’ve eaten during the day so you have more calories in than out. I’ll see if I can find the article and post it for you.

Julie – I’m glad that Randy is being supportive. It makes it so much easier if your partner is not offering/suggesting high calorie food. I don’t remember the Bill Cosby labor routine. Might have been on a later record (yeah I have the old vinyl discs – but no player to play them on).  

Lara – congrats on the 5K I’m impressed. I know you’ll be able to do it in under an hour soon.



PixiePlanner said:


> Saturday night at 10:05p.m. my phone rang. My parents are in their 80s, DH was out at a ballgame & DS11 was camping with Boy Scouts. I didn't want to answer.
> "Mom?" My heart sank.
> "What's up Buddy?"
> "I'm calling to tell you that I got knocked out tonight."
> "Are you alright?" Racing through my mind: He's 3 hours away.
> "Yep."
> "What happened?"
> "Bradley's chin hit my nose when we were running around. I guess I was out for a minute or two."
> "A a minute or two?"
> "Yep."
> "Do you need to see a doctor?"
> "I don't think so."
> "Is Bradley OK?"
> "Yep."
> At this point I was a little in shock shall we say. I finally asked to speak to an adult and he said he thought DS was fine and that he was never truely "out." Did he get knocked to the ground? Yes. Was he actually unconscious? He didn't think so. DS wasn't complaining of a headache or anything so we decided to wait and see. DS has been known to self diagnos in the past. I have told him until has has the initials "MD" after his name, no more self-diagnosing.
> 
> He was fine, aside from the gazillion bites! When he arrived home yesterday DH said, "Why don't you help him unpack and put away...." Fine.
> "Buddy, are those the same socks you had on Friday?"
> "Yep"
> As I watch him put clothes in his dresser, "Are there any dirty clothes in your bag?"
> "Just a t-shirt. I changed it this morning because I must have rolled in some mulberries."
> "So, you pretty much stayed in the same clothes since Friday?"
> "Yep."
> "That's what I smell. Get in the shower NOW!"
> BOYS ARE DISGUSTING!





Duchie said:


> At the first part I was  So glad he's OK.  That is some scary stuff there.  And I know what you mean - as soon as the phone rings, you start calculating in your head how long it will take you to get there, how you're going to get there, what clothes you need to change before getting in the car, etc.
> 
> At the second part I was   This is so something my DS would do.  DH took all of the kids camping with the Cub Scouts a few years ago.  When they go home, there were no dirty clothes.  DH said they all "forgot" to change.



Exactly my thoughts when the phone rang late at night.  Oh no!! but glad he's ok.  Both my boys were in scouts so I can totally relate.  The first year Steven (our oldest who has Aspergers) when to his first week long camp without us. The parents promissed that they would watch out for him and make sure he had a good time.  Jim went to pick him up at the end of the week and NO ONE had make him take a shower ALL WEEK!!!  And it wasn't just men, there were a couple of moms there, but they just let him wallow in his own filth.  Oh and they didn't make sure he went to any of the activities so we spent a boatload of money for him to sit in the dirt all week long. Way to take special care of a kid with disabilities (we had had multiple conversations before we let him go with the adult leaders and they assured us they would watch out for him and make sure he participated). We left that Troop shortly after that and found a fantastic Troop. It did take a couple more years before we let him go to camp by himself. Normally I went and I made it MANDITORY that everyone take a shower at least every other day.  I mean who wants to sit next to someone who hasn't taken a shower in a week??

Now the call that had us jumping out of our skin was when Brendan went to the National Jamboree back east. We got a call from another parent telling us that they had finally found Brendan.  He had exited the stadium when there was a storm brewing and had taken a wrong turn and ended up 2 miles from his campsite durning a thurnderstorm shelter in place.  Glad they found him, didn't know he was missing!!! Ah, scouts - where boys grow up and parents get gray.

Anyway, yesterday and today was good food wise. 

June 6

Breakfast      
Cheerios Cereal, 1 cup (1 serving)     
Milk, 1%, 0.25 cup     
Raspberries, 0.25 cup  

Lunch  
Arnold Select Sandwich Thins Multi Grain 1 Sandwich thin, 1 serving    
Banana, fresh, 1 medium (7" to 7-7/8" long)    
Peanut Butter, smooth style, 1 tbsp    
Romaine Lettuce (salad), 2 cup, shredded       

Dinner 
Egg white, 1 serving   
Newman's Own Light Organic Balsamic Vinaigrette Dressing, 2 Tbsp, 0.5 serving  
Oranges, 1 large (3-1/16" dia) 
Pork, fresh, loin, center rib (chops), boneless, separable lean only, cooked, braised, 4 oz    
Green Beans (snap), 1 cup      

Snacks/Dessert 
weight watcher Mint candy, 0.75 serving
Sweet 16s, 2 serving   
Orville Redenbacher's Mini Bags Popcorn - 94% Fat Free (Popped), 1 serving     
Skinny Cow No Sugar Added Vanilla Ice Cream Sandwich, 1 serving
Hershey's Sugar Free Special Dark Chocolate (5 pieces), 30 gram
Sweet Cherries, 2 cup, with pits, yields       
Activia Dannon Light Peach 4oz., 1 serving     


Total 1575 (goal 1270 – 1620)

*June 6 DONE – Veggies DONE*


Breakfast:     


Milk, nonfat, 0.5 cup  
Post Raisin Bran Cereal, 1 cup (1 serving)     


Lunch:         
Michelina's Lean Cheese Stuffed Rigatoni, 1 serving    
Activia Dannon Light Peach 4oz., 1 serving     


Dinner:        
Chicken Thigh, 1 thigh, bone and skin removed  
brown rice (1 cup cooked), 1 serving   
Green Beans (snap), 2 cup      
Sargento Light String Cheese, 1 serving        

Snack:         
Skinny Cow No Sugar Added Vanilla Ice Cream Sandwich, 1 serving        
Banana, fresh, 1 medium (7" to 7-7/8" long)    
Fiber One Oats and Chocolate Chewy Bar, 1 bar 2        

Total - 1330 (Goal 1270 - 1620)

*June 7 DONE – Veggies DONE   * 

I'm having a hard time with snacks. I'm falling within my calorie range, but I just can't seem to stop munching on things.  I do fine from breakfast time to lunch, but then I really have to control myself to wait till 3 to have an afternoon snack. It doesn't help to have bigger lunches. It seems that I still need to munch throughout the afternoon.  I hate raw veggies so it makes my options higher in calories than I want.  Any suggestions?

Forgot to add - weight this week -.8 no matter what I do it just is taking FOREVER to lose the weight to get that 5lb picture.  Hopefully next week.


----------



## pwmitch237

gellybean said:


> Great quote!!



Thanks! I'm starting to run out of them though, but thank goodness no one ever stops talking, so I get new ones!

And yes, I've been gone for a week, so forgive me to all, if I missed something really big!

Gellybean: And about what you said about avoiding the news, I wish I could, but I live so close to the Oil Spill that I just can't. I can even smell the oil in the air, so it's reality that I can't avoid. I've cried a few times watching the pictures, especially of the great Pelicans.

-Patrick


----------



## Zela

Tracking June 7

Breakfast:
1 small porkchop fat trimmed off
1 egg microwaved with spray oil
Lunch:
Chicken Salad with:
at least 2 cups of lettuce
1 boiled egg
1 packet of ranch dressing
about 1/4 c cheese
Supper:
Watermelon Kiwi Kool Aid made with splenda
1/2c chicken salad

Only got in about 20 minutes of exercise yesterday.

I got at least 8 waters(stopped counting after 8).

June 7th Done

Veggies Done

We;ve been having a lot of weight loss this week.  Good Job Wishers!


----------



## njcarita

we'll here is  my first time tracking....
feel free to comment on what and how much I'm eating.... seems like a lot of food to me??? but all pretty healthy... have no idea about the calories but a rough estimate...1000 calories??? seem right???


and I also wanted to add I went on 3 walks yesterday ( 20-30 minutes each walk)

1cup of half decaf coffee with 1/2t sugar and 2T fat free half and half

bottle of h20
small bowl of veggie/spinach /lentil soup


1/2 serving of savory farina and  a Tomato Basil  Pizza Veggie Burger
bottle of H20





Handful of Cherry Tomatos

Greek Yogart Parfait( fat free plain greek ypgart  layered with blueberries ,pineaple  ,1T honey and sprinkle of blueberry granola
bottlle of water


hot chocolate

1 small serving of tator tot casserole made with soy crumbles instead of ground beef
1/2 cup of skim milk

bottle of water


----------



## Duchie

Stacybaeasm said:


> HI everyone.  Wow, I feel so out of it.  I just can't get here every day because of my schedule and I feel like I am so far behind on what everyone is doing, etc.  I'm also struggling with feeling like I deserve to come here.  I can't be around to be supportive of others and I'm not doing so great myself.
> 
> I was up 3 pounds this morning, which upsets me.  I'm working out when I can (which isn't every day) and watching what I eat, but I can't get all my water in and I know I am eating really late at night.  I feel like I am stuck in neutral and can't get off the ground.  I'm going to push myself this week and see what happens.  I'm tired of being stuck.  I haven't really moved since the season started 5 weeks ago and it's annoying!
> 
> It looks like many of you had very successful weeks.  I am so proud.  Someday, I will be able to get back with all of you but my life is only going to get busier before it gets better.



Of course you deserve to be here!  Right now it's not your turn to be supportive - it's our turn to support you.  So please keep coming here and let us do just that, OK?  



eliz991 said:


> Okay if anyone has noticed I STILL haven't lost any weight since we started this group - I definitely feel like I should tuck my tail between my legs and go away, but I'm not, because what good would that do?



Please don't go away!  It wouldn't be the same here without you.  I believe in you!

This group has been such a blessing to me.  I gained a bit this week and in the past that would have haunted me all week long.  But yesterday I found that I couldn't get upset about it because I was so excited to see everyone posting such nice losses.   I'm so proud of how well everyone did this week!   I also appreciated every single word of encouragement sent my way.  I may not have responded to everyone, but I read and appreciated every single comment.

I also have to thank you guys for kicking my butt into action this morning.  I started work early today so I had to get up an hour earlier than usual.  It was so hard, though, because I really didn't sleep well at all last night.  So I was tempted to hit the snooze and skip the workout.  But no, I dragged myself out of bed and went to work out.  But the battle was not won - I considered doing an easier workout, not pushing myself quite as hard.  But then a teeny voice in the back of my head told me, "Yeah but if you do, your fellow Castaways will be VERY disappointed in you ."  So I pulled up my big girl panties and pushed myself and wound up with a really great workout.  So thanks you guys!


----------



## Duchie

Dizneydawn said:


> Does my new avatar make me look fat?



Simply smashing!  


Oh, before I forget, here's my vegetable challenge update:

Sunday June 6 had 5 fruit/vegetable servings - *Veggies done.*

Monday June 7 had 6 servings - *Veggies done*.

Tuesday June 8, OK so I know I haven't eaten them yet but I've got a grilled chicken salad waiting for me in the fridge for lunch and it's easily 2 cups by itself, so I know I'll make it today.  Plus we're having fajitas for dinner.  Wanna know why?  Because we had a HUGE bell pepper getting ripe on the plant, and I knew DH would want to eat it soon.  So I planned fajitas so he could eat his pepper from the garden .  Anyway I plan to put the sliced steak on a salad rather than using tortillas, maybe have one on the side.  *Veggies done.*


----------



## PixiePlanner

Dizneydawn said:


> Does my new avatar make me look fat?



I love the avatar! But I liked the chickens too.


----------



## PixiePlanner

gellybean said:


> Glad he's ok!! My heart always leaps out of my chest when I get a phone call late at night.
> 
> That last part is hysterical. My DS7 comes back from his Dad's  every other weekend stinking to high heaven and wearing the same clothes and SOCKS he wore to school on FRIDAY. EW EW EW
> 
> BOYS are so gross!! Men aren't much better!!!
> 
> Sorry Patrick and Dan!



Thanks! The whole sock thing just disgusted me. Yes, Sorry Patrick & Dan. I'm _sure_ you have never done anything like this. 



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Exactly my thoughts when the phone rang late at night.  Oh no!! but glad he's ok.  Both my boys were in scouts so I can totally relate.  The first year Steven (our oldest who has Aspergers) when to his first week long camp without us. The parents promissed that they would watch out for him and make sure he had a good time.  Jim went to pick him up at the end of the week and NO ONE had make him take a shower ALL WEEK!!!  And it wasn't just men, there were a couple of moms there, but they just let him wallow in his own filth.  Oh and they didn't make sure he went to any of the activities so we spent a boatload of money for him to sit in the dirt all week long. Way to take special care of a kid with disabilities (we had had multiple conversations before we let him go with the adult leaders and they assured us they would watch out for him and make sure he participated). We left that Troop shortly after that and found a fantastic Troop. It did take a couple more years before we let him go to camp by himself. Normally I went and I made it MANDITORY that everyone take a shower at least every other day.  I mean who wants to sit next to someone who hasn't taken a shower in a week??
> 
> Now the call that had us jumping out of our skin was when Brendan went to the National Jamboree back east. We got a call from another parent telling us that they had finally found Brendan.  He had exited the stadium when there was a storm brewing and had taken a wrong turn and ended up 2 miles from his campsite durning a thurnderstorm shelter in place.  Glad they found him, didn't know he was missing!!! Ah, scouts - where boys grow up and parents get gray.



How your son was treated is just plain wrong. I am amazed at how different troops can be. We are very lucky to be part of a great troop.

Glad your other son was found. I have enough grey hair on my own -thank you very much- no scout help is needed!

DS has his first week long camp in July. Maybe we will spray him down with Febreeze before he gets in the car?



njcarita said:


> we'll here is  my first time tracking....
> feel free to comment on what and how much I'm eating.... seems like a lot of food to me??? but all pretty healthy... have no idea about the calories but a rough estimate...1000 calories??? seem right???
> 
> and I also wanted to add I went on 3 walks yesterday ( 20-30 minutes each walk)



Congratulations on the tracking. I have not done it yet but need to. I am tracking my veggies for now.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I'm having a hard time with snacks. I'm falling within my calorie range, but I just can't seem to stop munching on things.  I do fine from breakfast time to lunch, but then I really have to control myself to wait till 3 to have an afternoon snack. It doesn't help to have bigger lunches. It seems that I still need to munch throughout the afternoon.  I hate raw veggies so it makes my options higher in calories than I want.  Any suggestions?
> 
> Forgot to add - weight this week -.8 no matter what I do it just is taking FOREVER to lose the weight to get that 5lb picture.  Hopefully next week.



The afternoon grazing is my hard time too. I have been giving in to it, and eating less at dinner (just the protein/veggies mostly, and not having 2nds). I mean, it's kinda like dinner anyway by then, right? I end up snacking on crackers and cheese, that seems to satisfy and slows me down a bit more than just crackers alone. Sometimes I make popcorn and put hot sauce on it.



cereal/skim
orange
lean cuisine chix pizza 7 points 
cheese/crackers
WW turkey chili recipe -YUM! with a little shredded cheese and tortilla crumbs
ww banana muffins - 2 for 2 points each
June 7 done


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Well, I may not be losing weight, but I'm getting faster!  When I first started working out back at the beginning of this thread, I was only able to walk a mile in 30 minutes.  Today, I hit the mile mark on the treadmill at 19 minutes!!  I'm not ready for a 5K or anything yet, but at least I'm seeing some kind of improvement.


----------



## GaRain

Stacybaeasm said:


> Well, I may not be losing weight, but I'm getting faster!  When I first started working out back at the beginning of this thread, I was only able to walk a mile in 30 minutes.  Today, I hit the mile mark on the treadmill at 19 minutes!!  I'm not ready for a 5K or anything yet, but at least I'm seeing some kind of improvement.




I think that is awesome!!!  I average about a 21 minute mile....so that is awesome!  If you can just push yourself a bit, I know you can do it.

Not gonna try the 5K again at the gym today, I think I am gonna work on the muscles!!


----------



## GaRain

I meant to ask this in my last post...

I am really bad at breakfast.  I have actually changed my route for my drive to work so that I don't pass any fast food places (chick fil a is EVIL!).
Do any of you follow Hungry Girl?  She has these egg mugs that she does.  She takes the serving size of the egg beaters, puts it in a microwaveable mug and adds things like cheese and veggies and then nukes it!
Wondering if anyone here has tried that.  I just don't know how nuked egg beaters would taste!?


----------



## MulanUSAF

Hey everyone, I'm back!  Took a quick trip to Washington DC because my brother was at a math competition and stopped at Busch Gardens in Williamsburg on the way back.  I think it's now my second favorite theme park after Disney World.  Lots of walking yesterday, but the park was gorgeous.  They brag that they're the most beautiful theme park and I don't dispute it.  Plus it wasn't too hot, just sunny and perfect.  Loved the rides, but I love the Irish dancing show more than any of the rides.  They also had really good food for a theme park, almost as good as Disney food.  My brother went on every single roller coaster and loved it, but all of them are on the rather intense/thrill-seeker side.  I rode one of them and it took several minutes for my knees to stop shaking.  But I enjoyed the park immensely and highly recommend it for anyone who's in the Washington DC/Richmond area.

I am checking in at -0.8 lbs for this week.

Overall, last few days have been pretty good food wise despite the fact that we ate out for almost every meal.  I'm going to skip tracking since I don't remember half of what I had.  I tried to get lean proteins or fruits and vegetables whenever possible and avoided carbs for the most part.  I did have a moment of weakness at a place called Snow-To-Go in Williamsburg.  I shared a pina-colada stuffed snow ball (fluffy shaved ice layered with vanilla soft serve) with my brother.  It was fantastic!

I'm going to read the previous few days worth of entries later tonight.  Hope you all had a fabulous weekend!


----------



## ski_mom

GaRain said:


> I meant to ask this in my last post...
> 
> I am really bad at breakfast.  I have actually changed my route for my drive to work so that I don't pass any fast food places (chick fil a is EVIL!).
> Do any of you follow Hungry Girl?  She has these egg mugs that she does.  She takes the serving size of the egg beaters, puts it in a microwaveable mug and adds things like cheese and veggies and then nukes it!
> Wondering if anyone here has tried that.  I just don't know how nuked egg beaters would taste!?




I have done these.  I enjoy them, but I love scrambled eggs.  I sometimes will do their egg trick and then put it on a toasted english muffin (or just one of my healthy life toasted buns) and put it with a low-fat sausage patty and laughing cow cheese.  I think it is a great breakfast and you can make it and take it with you!  That's a great benefit to me because I never have time to sit and eat a relaxing breakfast.  I usually either have this or a serving of instant oatmeal and the egg/sausage breakfast definately keeps me feeling full longer.


----------



## stitchfan23

> I meant to ask this in my last post...
> 
> I am really bad at breakfast. I have actually changed my route for my drive to work so that I don't pass any fast food places (chick fil a is EVIL!).
> Do any of you follow Hungry Girl? She has these egg mugs that she does. She takes the serving size of the egg beaters, puts it in a microwaveable mug and adds things like cheese and veggies and then nukes it!
> Wondering if anyone here has tried that. I just don't know how nuked egg beaters would taste!?



I haven't done it with egg beaters but with a real egg, a little milk, some cheese and veggies and it was quite good.  I liked it when I worked in an office since I could just grab all the ingredients at home and made it at work in the microwave.


----------



## eliz991

hanutedmansionmomma said:


> WW turkey chili recipe -YUM! with a little shredded cheese and tortilla crumbs
> ww banana muffins - 2 for 2 points each
> June 7 done



Turkey chili recipe please?!  Although it is 100 degrees here so I might not make it for a while.



GaRain said:


> I meant to ask this in my last post...
> 
> I am really bad at breakfast.  I have actually changed my route for my drive to work so that I don't pass any fast food places (chick fil a is EVIL!).
> Do any of you follow Hungry Girl?  She has these egg mugs that she does.  She takes the serving size of the egg beaters, puts it in a microwaveable mug and adds things like cheese and veggies and then nukes it!
> Wondering if anyone here has tried that.  I just don't know how nuked egg beaters would taste!?



I too have made them with a real egg.  It works pretty well.  Eggbeaters tend to upset my stomach for some reason.  I do agree that eggs keep me full better than anything else for breakfast.

Today's food:

B:  honey nut cheerios and milk

S:  3/4 of a biscuit

L:  I had a mammogram appointment today (sorry Patrick and Dan!) - yeah, great idea, it's 100 degrees out, let's go without deodorant until after the 11 am appointment and see how that works out!

Anyway, had a healthy lunch planned but my friend who just got back from Greece last night called and asked if I would go eat Mexican with her (she and I both have to have tex-mex after a vacation).  So I had about 10 chips, a tamale, a chicken enchilada, and a little bit of rice and beans (about half what was on the plate and it was a lunch special so not full size).

989 calories so far. 

Still full so probably won't have a snack; either having leftovers for dinner or going to Pappadeaux after rehearsal with a friend.  If the latter, will try to stick to healthy stuff and avoid the fondeaux!  Although I'm guessing raw gulf oysters, my usual go-to, are out of the question.


----------



## stayhomemom77

Green Booger!! 
Dawn, that's awesome!

Just came for a quick track before dinner...

Friday
B-oatmeal and strawberries
L-chicken noodle soup, baby carrots, turkey and cheese on an english muffin
D-swiss chalet:white roll, 1/4 chalet sauce, chicken breast without skin and an order of fries (12 points just for the fries YIKES!!!)
June 4 done

Saturday
B-apple, strawberries, yogurt
L-1.5 sandwiches (tomato, lettuce, turkey and cheese) a few Doritos, chocolate chip cookie
D--nothing (fasting again)
June 5 done

Sunday
B-still fasting
L-chicken noodle soup, baby carrots, turkey and cheese english muffin sandwich, rice crackers
D-1\4 cup garlic noodles, broccoli, baby carrots, ham, ww lemon cake
S-whole grain crackers, 2 tbsp cream cheese, 2 ww cookies, 25 almonds
June 6 done

Monday
B-yogurt, apple, egg and cheese on english muffin 
L-2 small pitas, 1/4 cup hummus, cup of lentil soup, 3 oz beef tenderloin
D-baby carrots, chicken noodle soup, 1 oz cheese, 2 oz chicken breast, rice crackers
S-pita chips and hummus, small ice cream bar
June 7 done

Tuesday
B-1 cup honey nut cheerios, 1/2 cup skim milk
L-baby carrots, large apple, 2 small pitas, 1/4 cup hummus, 12 almonds, chicken noodle soup, yogurt
D-2 pieces chicken and red pepper pizza (thin crust), mexi-salad, baby carrots
S-small ice cream bar
June 8 done

Had to get caught up on housework today so I didn't have much time.  I'll check in again later ladies and gents...


----------



## gellybean

Adding to yesterday's tracking:

Snack- 2 pieces of banana bread 

Monday, June 7 DONE

Today so far:

Breakfast- 1 piece of banana bread 110 cals
Lunch - WW chicken suiza entree 270 cals, 1/2 cup fresh pineapple 52 cals and 1 60 cals Jello chocolate mousse cup


I had the following epiphany last night:

The cleaner my house is the less I want to eat all day. Sitting in a cluttered house makes me feel icky and thus I eat more. Once my house is clean, I tend to get up and do more things because a cluttered house makes me want to sit on my butt and do nothing. And consequently the busier I am, once again, the less I eat.

Well duh. Knowing it and doing it are two different things though. I've been doing laundry all day and working on a project with some digital pics and sorting papers etc and I've done pretty good food wise. So far. Gotta finish the day strong!

Catch y'all in a bit.

P.S. I'm changing my font color for the summer.


----------



## pwmitch237

PixiePlanner said:


> Thanks! The whole sock thing just disgusted me. Yes, Sorry Patrick & Dan. I'm _sure_ you have never done anything like this.



Actually, I like to stay clean pretty much all the time. Only time I've gone without taking a shower for more than 24 Hours, is when there are none available. (Imagine that, a place without showers...even I was disgusted when I found out there were no showers......)

Anyway:

Breakfast: Cheerios (140) & Yogurt (100)
Lunch (Wendy's.....blah ) Jr. Cheeseburger (270), Side Salad (40), & Diet Coke Frosty Float (270)
Dinner: Healthy Choice Fresh Mixer (Chicken Caccitore): 310 & Easy Mac (220)
Snack: Compassionberry Snapple: 180

EXERCISE (the good stuff): Ultimate Frisbee & (shortly) The Biggest Loser Last Chance Workout!

Totals: 1540 Calories, 28g of fat, 122g of Sugar

June 8 DONE! (Veggies....done, barely)

"Don't ask me if the CHANGE is worth it....Ask yourself if YOU are worth it!" - Michael Ventrella (BL9 Winner)

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Zela

Tracking
(today was my cheat day from the low carb diet)

Breakfast:
-3 pcs bacon
-1/2 c scrambled eggs ( i think they were eggbeaters)

Lunch:
Chicken Salad with
-2 chicken strips
-packet of ranch dressing
-1 egg
-light sprinkle of cheese
-2+ cups of lettuce

Snack:
-5 Cheese-its
-Regular size hand-dipped yogurt from tcby(very good)

Supper:
not very hungry.....I just ate one frozen taquito

I think I did pretty good considering it was a cheat day(I am going to do one a week).

I got 8+ glasses of water today.

I went to the gym today and burned 561 calories on the elliptical in 60 minutes and 11 seconds

June 8th Done

Veggies Done


----------



## zoegirl

Good evening everyone!

Dawn - love the booger avitar! And Carsyn is my new hero in those rugby pics. I wish I had been that tough & athletic when I was her age.  I hope you feel better & your knee is ok.

Barb - I think you have us all beat on the veggie challenge. You go girl!

Stacy - way to go on getting faster! And btw, for any of you that are remotely interested in possibly doing one of the many races wdw offers per year, you need to be able to keep a 16 minute pace to not get swept off the course. 
Maybe it could be a goal for some???   

Lara - good for you also on pushing yourself a little bit each time you go to the gym. You never know what you're capable of until you try right? And I also LOVE the hungry girl site.

Liz - I had my first mammogram two weeks ago & it was the most awkward thing I've ever done. And if I lived in Texas I'd eat mexican everyday, as I'm sure it's so much better down there.

Aimee - loved your epiphany! Keep up the good work....errrr housework?? 

Jane - To answer your snack question. Have you ever tried to blanch veggies first, then dip them in a low fat dip? I keep a container of ranch dip in the fridge so it entices me to snack on veggies. By ranch dip I mean low-fat sour cream with a pack of powder ranch mixed in. Not the healthiest, but 3T of low fat sour cream is 1 WW point & the ranch pack adds nothing to it. I also keep fruit cut up, vita muffins, special K fruit crisps, & the fig newton fruit crisps around for when that snack attack hits. For me it's usually late afternoon. 

brkfst - oikos yogurt w/honey, coffee w/creamer
lunch - turkey on arnold sammie thin w/brown mustard, steamed brussel sprouts w/tsp brummel & brown spread
dinner - home made pizza on boboli wheat crust, pizza sauce & pepperoni (3 slices out of 8) big salad w/house made vinegarette, orange slices
snack - vita muffin (choc), 25 calorie diet hot chocolate w/T vanilla creamer

Went to gym, ran 3 miles on dreadmill, and did 20 mins on the eliptical

June 8 done
veggies done


----------



## njcarita

todays tracking  6/8/10...

Breakast
1cup of half decaf coffee with 1/2t sugar and 2T fat free half and half
1 small blueberry pancake no syrup
bottle of h20

lunch
diet coke
grilled salmon on a bed of Mesclun Greens, Fresh Mozzarella, Roasted Red Peppers, Crispy Artichokes, Balsamic Vinaigrette

snack
Mango Italian Ice
15 lime tostito chips
bottle of h2o

dinner
small bowl of veggie/spinach /lentil soup
1/2 serving of mac and cheese
bottle of H20
1/2 cup of skim milk


----------



## tlenzendorf

zoegirl said:


> I had my first mammogram two weeks ago & it was the most awkward thing I've ever done.



I did that a couple months ago.  Not my idea of a good time or anything I want to do anytime again soon!  Luckily I have 9 more years until I need another!


Today's Food:

Breakfast: 1 bowl Raisin Nut Bran w/skim

Snack: 1 banana

Lunch: Noodles and Co. SMALL Penne Rosa w/parm. crusted chicken and a Diet Pepsi.  Skipped the birthday brownies 

Dinner: spaghetti w/sauce.  Salad w/Italian dressing, shredded cheddar, 8 croutons.  2 pieced garlic bread w/shredded mozz.

Dessert: 3 Thanks-A-Lot girl scout cookies w/frozen berries and fat free Cool Whip

Whew!  I was hungry today!  I also started week 3 of Couch to 5k on the dreadmill.  Good word Zoegirl!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Breakfast:   
Milk, nonfat, 0.5 cup 
Post Raisin Bran Cereal, 1 cup (1 serving) 

Lunch:   
Starkist lunch to-go (chunk light), 1 serving 
Activia by Dannon light strawberry, 4 oz 
Banana, fresh, 1 large (8" to 8-7/8" long)   

Dinner (I was surprised at how filling this all was):   
Near East 100% Natural Taboule Wheat Salad (as prepared),   
Falafel (4 balls), 1 serving 
AK MAK, Whole Wheat Crackers 1 oz. or five crackers, 1 serving5  
Laughing Cow Light Creamy French Onion 1 wedge, 1 serving 

Snack:   
Fiber One Oats and Chocolate Chewy Bar, 1 bar 
Skinny Cow Ice Cream Sandwich

Total 1554 (goal 1270-1620)

June 8 DONE  Veggies NOT done (only 1 cup)

Barb  Glad we could motivate you to push yourself!  Way to go!!

Jessica  I totally agree, we started out in one Troop for Steven but after that experience we switched to another Troop that was more for kids with differences. It worked out for him. When Brendan bridged we let him decide if he wanted to go into that Troop or another one and he choose to go to a different one from Steven. It really is better to let them make the choice. It was hard doing two different activities but for our boys it worked out for the best. Instead of Fabreeze Id suggest a spray down with a hose.

Stacy  great speed!  I noticed Im getting less winded on the elliptical and dont feel like passing out when Im done with the 30 minutes.  Youll be ready for a 5K in no time.

Lara  I get the Hungry Girl email daily. Ive made a couple of her recipes, but I dont like eggs so I havent made any of the mug breakfasts. I did pass a couple of recipes to Jim but I dont think hes made any either.  Cant hurt to try.

Bree  Ill have to see if I like blanched veggies with dip. I havent ever tried them, I do like cooked carrots, but havent ever tried them for a snack. Maybe I do that tomorrow.  Where do you get the fig Newton crisps?  They sound yummy. Today I stretched my lunch food out longer than my normal lunch time. Ate the tuna kit first, went for a walk, then ate the yogurt, then 30 minutes later ate the banana. It seemed to help delay the munchies.

Tricia  Congrats on skipping the birthday brownies.  Whew I dont know if I could have been that strong.

Last night I didn't have time to munch. I spent my evening on the DIS and it kept me out of the kitchen.   I'm going to try and swing by all our WISH groups PTR/TR.  If you have one that isn't in your signature let me know and I'll check you out!


----------



## tlenzendorf

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Tricia – Congrats on skipping the birthday brownies.  Whew I don’t know if I could have been that strong.



Thanks, but don't be that impressed... they had nuts in them.  I don't like nuts in my brownies.  I could have picked them out, but I just decided not to eat them instead.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Patrick - I love your motivational quotes! Keep 'em coming!!

I had my first smashogram last fall.  Ugh.  Thank goodness it doesn't take long.  I think it's worse if you're short and smaller-chested.  Hard to get in position KWIM?  I think now I'm supposed to have one every year.  Sucks to get old.

Today:
B: Mulitgrain Cheerios, blueberrries and skim milk
L: Greek yogurt with strawberries, Smart Ones Fettucine alfredo w/broccoli
Snack:  1/2 c. Cheezit 4 cheese crackers
D: two tacos - soft shell tortilla, meat, cheese, lettuce sour cream and taco sauce.

Probably only 1 c. of veggies today.  Didn't get to the store either to buy more.

June 8 done


----------



## gellybean

UGH.

I did really well during the day. Was around 500 cals before dinner.

Then DH and I decided to go out tonight for Tex Mex. 



Dinner:
shared chips and salsa and queso with DS2 and DH
2 cheese enchiladas (gave DS2 my rice and beans for his meal)
1/3 of fried ice cream dessert
1 margarita on the rocks with salt
2 tortillas

I hadn't had a rita in prolly 6 mths and they were running a $3 special. I only had one, but 500 cals later, on top of everything else!



Tuesday, June 8 DONE

And on top of that, DH's car was left over at my sister's house this weekend so he took my car to work today so I didn't make it to the Y. 

Got home from dinner to find out that DS2 had turned off the surge protector to the TV/DVR and the DVR didn't record Glee's season finale. 


Tomorrow is indeed another day. I have to figure out a way to finish strong in the evenings.

Gonna do a shake in the morning, maybe one for lunch too, then hit the grocery store for lots of fruits and veggies and lean proteins, and then the Y!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pwmitch237

Mndisneygirl said:


> Patrick - I love your motivational quotes! Keep 'em coming!!



I most decidedly will! I've got a whole list of 25 as of right now, just hard to figure out which ones I've used already! Don't want to re-use them until I run out!



gellybean said:


> Got home from dinner to find out that DS2 had turned off the surge protector to the TV/DVR and the DVR didn't record Glee's season finale.



FYI: It will be on hulu.com shortly. It's how I watch it if a lot people say it was interesting, I've only watched the Lady Gaga episode (b/c someone said it was really good).....and watched it on there. Normally, the Biggest Loser was in it's spot, so I'd watch that instead...

Have a great night ya'll!

"The only place SUCCESS comes before WORK is in the dictionary." - Vince Lombardi


----------



## lizzyb5280

Today started off well, actually ate breakfast today.

Breakfast - Mini blueberry bagel, strawberry cream cheese, milk - 302 calories
Lunch - Tuna fish, wheat thins, cheese stick, mandarin oranges - 419 calories
Snack - 4 strawberries - 14 calories

Then I went to the doctor for a 3:45 appt.  By the time we got out, DD was complaining of being hungry and thirsty, I felt the same way, and my mom (who drove us) was thirsty as well.  Stopped by Burger King, and got a cheeseburger kids meal.  Gave DD the apples and milk from the kids meal, I ate the burger, and mom and I both had diet cokes.

Snack 2 - Burger King cheeseburger - 337 calories

We were eating the leftovers from Sunday's mediterranean dinner tonight, but rather than just serve it as is, DH fixed a pasta with the leftover meat (chicken shawarma and gyro) and onions, added tomatoes and broccoli, a little bit of olive oil, and parmesan cheese.  Also had some hummus and pita bread.  Had a bit of trouble tracking the calories on this one, was able to figure it for all ingredients but the meat.

Dinner - Mediterranean pasta, hummus, pita bread - 556+ calories

So that puts me at 1628+ on the day.  I tracked what was in my entire bowl of pasta, but didn't finish it, so hopefully that helps account for what I would have tracked for the meat.  I have a feeling there's also an untracked snack somewhere too, but can't think of what it is.  But I know that this is better than I would have done if I wasn't tracking at all, so I'll take it for the baby step it is.

As far as activity, I spent about 45 minutes gardening out in the heat.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

zoegirl said:


> Went to gym, ran 3 miles on dreadmill, and did 20 mins on the eliptical


dread mill! 




pwmitch237 said:


> "The only place SUCCESS comes before WORK is in the dictionary." - Vince Lombardi



This.



eliz991 said:


> Turkey chili recipe please?!  Although it is 100 degrees here so I might not make it for a while.



This is from the WW cookbook Simply the Best

Spicy Turkey Bean Chili
3 points per serving
brown 1 pound ground turkey, 2-3 diced green peppers, onion (recipe says 4(!) I use 1), minced garlic cloves (recipe says 6, I don't use any!)

add
1 can beans (I like pinto, but whatever you like...)
1 can fat free refried beans
28 oz can crushed tomatoes
sliced jalapeno peppers - recipe says 4 ounce can, I just put a few slices in from a jar I have...

spices:
2 bay leaves
2 t oregano
1 T cumin
1/2 t cayenne

OR use a little of a pouch of chili seasoning.

Simmer on the stove or transfer to crockpot for at least 45 minutes

I make so many tweaks to this recipe...I just don't always have all of the ingredients or spices around. I like spicy and I think what makes this chili great is the ground turkey, jalapenos, lots of green peppers and the refried beans. It is SUPER filling! My DS even eats it and usually picks all things green out of food


cereal/skim
ww mac and cheese 5 points, applesauce cup
cheese/crackers
turkey breast slice, mashed potatoes (too many  I just can't be around food that's not pre-portioned, apparently...), peas
ww strawberry ice cream bar 1 point
June 8 done


----------



## Dizneydawn

Morning all - need to catch up, post a bunch of stuff etc. etc.

Knee is better today so will hit the Y and bike later.  Treyner is all set for summer school classes finally, now just getting last minute stuff together for a trip to Dayton, Ohio in the end of the month for Soccer.  Coach just sent the travel info on Monday so scrambling to figure out who is going, who is not, where are we staying and all that fun stuff!

I got a few more weight posts yesterday so can get that accumulated today as well!


----------



## Duchie

Stacybaeasm said:


> Well, I may not be losing weight, but I'm getting faster!  When I first started working out back at the beginning of this thread, I was only able to walk a mile in 30 minutes.  Today, I hit the mile mark on the treadmill at 19 minutes!!  I'm not ready for a 5K or anything yet, but at least I'm seeing some kind of improvement.



  Well done!



zoegirl said:


> Stacy - way to go on getting faster! And btw, for any of you that are remotely interested in possibly doing one of the many races wdw offers per year, you need to be able to keep a 16 minute pace to not get swept off the course.
> Maybe it could be a goal for some???
> 
> Went to gym, ran 3 miles on dreadmill, and did 20 mins on the eliptical



Woa - 16 min?  That's fast.  I used to be able to do 3 miles in 45 min, now it takes me more like 50-53.  But I'd like get back down to that. 

and dreadmill - now THAT'S funny! 




2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Jessica  I totally agree, we started out in one Troop for Steven but after that experience we switched to another Troop that was more for kids with differences. It worked out for him. When Brendan bridged we let him decide if he wanted to go into that Troop or another one and he choose to go to a different one from Steven. It really is better to let them make the choice. It was hard doing two different activities but for our boys it worked out for the best. Instead of Fabreeze Id suggest a spray down with a hose.
> 
> I'm going to try and swing by all our WISH groups PTR/TR.  If you have one that isn't in your signature let me know and I'll check you out!



When I saw your name, I was wondering if you had 2 Eagle Scouts.  We've been involved with Cub Scouts for years.  First with my oldest DS, but he decided he didn't want to cross over to Boy Scouts.  It was absolutely the right decision for him and his personality, and while I totally supported his choice I was a bit disappointed.  Now my youngest DS just became a Senoir Webelos.  Last year I stepped up to become the assistant den leader and we had an awesome year.  But I have no idea how to plan this year (since oldest DS didn't go through it) or how to pick a Boy Scout troop.



tlenzendorf said:


> Thanks, but don't be that impressed... they had nuts in them.  I don't like nuts in my brownies.  I could have picked them out, but I just decided not to eat them instead.



This made me laugh because I do the same thing.  Yesterday was kind of blah so I decided the kids and I would make cookies.  We made the NutterRoo Num Nums from Dawn TR (gotta go post over there today) because they're peanut butter cookies.  I like PB cookies OK, but I can very easily turn them down.  Now chocolate chip or oatmean raisin are a different story.  So Dawn, no posting recipes for those types of cookies! 



hanutedmansionmomma said:


> This is from the WW cookbook Simply the Best
> 
> Spicy Turkey Bean Chili
> 3 points per serving
> 
> I am SO going to make this soon!  Like Elizabeth said, it's already HOT here in Texas.  However today it's only going to be 85 - downright chilly!
> 
> 
> 
> Dizneydawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Morning all - need to catch up, post a bunch of stuff etc. etc.
> 
> Knee is better today so will hit the Y and bike later.  Treyner is all set for summer school classes finally, now just getting last minute stuff together for a trip to Dayton, Ohio in the end of the month for Soccer.  Coach just sent the travel info on Monday so scrambling to figure out who is going, who is not, where are we staying and all that fun stuff!
> 
> I got a few more weight posts yesterday so can get that accumulated today as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh - I used to live in Dayton!  That's actually where I met my DH and we got married.  I was only there for a few years but I really liked it (could do without the winters, though).
Click to expand...


----------



## Dizneydawn

PixiePlanner said:


> As I watch him put clothes in his dresser, "Are there any dirty clothes in your bag?"
> "Just a t-shirt. I changed it this morning because I must have rolled in some mulberries."
> "So, you pretty much stayed in the same clothes since Friday?"
> "Yep."
> "That's what I smell. Get in the shower NOW!"
> BOYS ARE DISGUSTING!
> That is Treyner believe it or not.  Baylor - clean freak and would shower 3 times a day!
> Anyway, I comforted myself Saturday night with some carbs. Hopefully my racing heart burned a few of the calories off.


I have had heartburn as well!  Ugh!


lizzyb5280 said:


> Went to a place we saw on Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives on Food Network.  OMG!  Def. not diet food, but sooo good.
> Ummm...do not drop and run my dear!  What place did you go to and I want details!!!





Stacybaeasm said:


> I can't be around to be supportive of others and I'm not doing so great myself.


You can be here as often as you can and that is a support to us as much as you!  Each of us here are needed or it wouldn't be our thread! 


officereg said:


> This is the first group that I do not feel is clicky, kwim?


Glad you have found that to be true! 


eliz991 said:


> Okay if anyone has noticed I STILL haven't lost any weight since we started this group - I definitely feel like I should tuck my tail between my legs and go away, but I'm not, because what good would that do?
> You and me sister!  I am glad you have stuck here!





stayhomemom77 said:


> I'm going to take Bree's advice and make sure that I eat all of my points this week and commit to four workout days (I got kinda lazy towards the end of last week so it didn't happen the way I had hoped.)  That should help me see a loss again this week.


How are yo doing this week?  I thought of you on Saturday and have a picture to post! 


zoegirl said:


> Disclaimer: do not judge me on what I have eaten today especially after I have just ranted.....it could have been so much worse.


I adore you just for this! 


stitchfan23 said:


> I'm sure my husband would be wishing for more to fall off!!  (like my clothes)


Again....exactly why you guys are my favorites! 


lizzyb5280 said:


> Love the new avatar Dawn!  Maybe that's what I need: a picture of a wheelchair, and a caption saying "Does this chair make my butt look big?"  HAHA!
> You have the best sense of humor!  We could develop a whole line of merchandise!  T-shirts - bumperstickers...you may just have marketed a million dollar idea!






MulanUSAF said:


> Hey everyone, I'm back!  Took a quick trip to Washington DC because my brother was at a math competition  Those words would never be used in any sentence related to myself or any offspring I may produce!





gellybean said:


> P.S. I'm changing my font color for the summer.


Very slimming color it is BTW!


zoegirl said:


> Dawn - love the booger avitar! And Carsyn is my new hero in those rugby pics. I wish I had been that tough & athletic when I was her age.


She is mine too!  You see it and it is rough but you sure don't see all the details like a camera lens can capture!


tlenzendorf said:


> I did that a couple months ago.  Not my idea of a good time or anything I want to do anytime again soon!  Luckily I have 9 more years until I need another!
> 
> Ummm...what age are you supposed to get your 1st squooshie done?



Ok - caught up on everyone!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Duchie said:


> Oooh - I used to live in Dayton!  That's actually where I met my DH and we got married.  I was only there for a few years but I really liked it (could do without the winters, though).



There is not may Campgrounds around the Miamisburg/Beavercreek area is there? 

Trying not to spend the Hilton Head vacation fund on Ohio and it might be impossible!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

My doc said to start getting squashogrammed at about age 40 if you have no family history of breast cancer.  I put it off until 41.  There was a recent study saying we should not screen until 50, but most women's docs disagree.  I'm sure that study was funded by some insurance company!

I've made turkey chili before too - love it and even DH said it was good!  That's saying something.  I have a Wendy's chili recipe that I modify (I usually don't put in celery) and it's pretty good.  It looks similar to the WW recipe, but no oregano or bay leaves.  Just cumin, chili powder and pepper for spices.

I have come to believe that not eating an evening snack, while it sort of sucks, really helps!!  Who knew? 


I also believe that this is one FUNNY bunch of people on this thread!  I LOVE the t-shirt idea for the chair!! TOO funny!

I want to know the Diners Dives and Drive in restaurant too!!!
Dawn - glad to hear you're feeling better and the knee is better!


----------



## lizzyb5280

Barb and Elizabeth, I feel your pain on the heat in Texas.  It's just as insanely hot here in Louisiana as well.

Dawn - love the marketing plan!  And the crazy thing is, a lot of ppl in chairs use humor as a coping mechanism, so it would probably sell!  Now we just gotta get someone to design the graphic, create a CafePress account.....

As far as the Triple-D restaurant we visited, it's called Lankford Grocery,m and is on Dennis Street in the mid-town area of Houston.  It was originally a corner grocery store (it appears to be set up in the former garage of this house), and back in the 70s started selling a few burgers at a lunch counter.  Eventually the restaurant overtook the store, but the name stuck.

O.M.G.  These were easily some of the best burgers I've ever had.  DH had one called the South of the Border buger - Monterrey jack cheese, pico de gallo, avocado, and cilantro dressing.  Mine was the Red, White, and Blue burger - roasted red peppers, red onion, ranch dressing, and bleu cheese.  Definitely followed the correlation that the messier the food is, the tastier it is!  We also split an order of onion rings, which were very crispy and fresh, clearly made in-house.  They also had a really good-looking cobbler for dessert, but by that time we were way too full.

----

Being a good girl so far today.  Had a Breakstone Cottage Double (blueberry) for breakfast - only 100 calories!  Woo-hoo!


----------



## stitchfan23

Just have to VENT so please bear with me...

As I have mentioned this Sat is my birthday but hubby and I will be in Philly for a trade show so he arranged last night for his family (brother, sil, niece, nephew, sister and his parents) to come over to have cake and celebrate.  Well my inlaws have never liked me (so I say and hubby disagrees) so anyway my neice and nephew (4 & 6) gave me a nice set of solar torches for my garden and my inlaws gave me....

Okay I need to tell a little back story here.  This is the same man that when we announced that we were engaged looked at my husband and said "What are you, stupid?" . This is also the same mother in law that has struggled with her weight and lost about 50lbs for a knee replacement so she knows how hard it is.  Well a couple of weeks ago I was talking with my Mom and MIL was there and we were talking about childhood memories and one of mine was that whenever my parents would take me out for ice cream (we didn't have a lot of money so this was a real treat) and I would always order tiger tail (orange and black lic.).  I was telling my Mom that I had just seen a comercial where one of our grocery store chains had come out with Parlour Flavours of Ice cream (like cotton candy, bubble gum) and that they had Tiger Tail.  I guess my MIL overheard me because guess what she got me, someone who is trying to loose weight for my birthday... Wait for it...  Yup you guessed it she bought me A TUB OF ICE CREAM!!!!   That was it, nothing else just a $6.00 tub of ice cream!  My hubby was mortified and actually appologized for not believing me all these years when I said his parents didn't like me!  After they left I saw my hubby pick up the gift bag and start taking the tissue out of it.  When I asked what he was doing he said are you sure there wasn't anything else in there.  When I said no there wasn't he picked up the envelope for the card and was looking in it and I said no there was nothing in the card either.  He even got on his hands and knees to look under the couch cause he was sure there had to have been something in the card but there wasn't.

Okay vent over!


----------



## Dizneydawn

stitchfan23 said:


> Just have to VENT so please bear with me...



I have lived that life.

For my first birthday married to kids dad I got a dead plant (had been in the back of their van traveling from S.D. to where we were going to college and literally died of no water and heat/baking plus an orange dishdrainer.

Orange as in carrot baby poop orange.

A few years later - got a bar of soap - it was not Zest mind you but a fancier bar.  At least that is a plus.

The good news - she did hear something you had liked.  The bad news...

She's a biach.


----------



## Dizneydawn

lizzyb5280 said:


> Barb and Elizabeth, I feel your pain on the heat in Texas.  It's just as insanely hot here in Louisiana as well.
> 
> Dawn - love the marketing plan!  And the crazy thing is, a lot of ppl in chairs use humor as a coping mechanism, so it would probably sell!  Now we just gotta get someone to design the graphic, create a CafePress account.....



I have a load of ideas.

"Yes... I did run over your foot on purpose."

"Do you have any idea how big your butt looks from here?"

"If you think you can hide a fart...Make sure my nose is not behind you."

"I may always have wheels but you will always have ugly."

"God has me here so I can tell the world about the atrocity called Muffin Tops"

"Thanks for wearing the butt floss...Gives me something to pull myself outta here with."

Okay - some are better than others but what do you expect in a minute and off the top of my head!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

stitchfan23 said:


> I guess my MIL overheard me because guess what she got me, someone who is trying to loose weight for my birthday... Wait for it...  Yup you guessed it she bought me A TUB OF ICE CREAM!!!!



OMG! I feel your pain. 

My bday was a couple weeks ago and I told me sister we were grilling and having s'mores for dessert, because the grill would be hot, and I didn't want to have cake around.  So what does she bring? A CAKE. She said, everyone has to have a cake on their birthday. uh, no. I was a good girl tho, I only had a few bites of a piece and threw the rest away after they left. 

BTW - Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!! All I got you was this message board response...no calories


----------



## PixiePlanner

lizzyb5280 said:


> Went to a place we saw on Diners, Drive-ins, and Dives on Food Network.  OMG!  Def. not diet food, but sooo good.



We have a restaurant here in Springfield that was featured. "Guy" actually came twice. The first time, he never made it to the restaurant as he had food poisoning from the previous place he had visited! Thank Goodness it wasn't ours! We eat there every Mothers & Fathers Day. Yum!


----------



## gellybean

About to pack up and head to the Y!

Today's tracking:
Breakfast- Chocolate protein powder, 1 scoop 110 cals, 1 cup 2% milk 120 cals, Jello Chocolate Mousse cup 60 cals 
1 piece 5 cal sugarfree gum

Wish me luck that DS2 does ok in kidcare for his first time!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Dizneydawn said:


> I have a load of ideas.
> 
> "Yes... I did run over your foot on purpose."
> 
> "Do you have any idea how big your butt looks from here?"
> 
> "If you think you can hide a fart...Make sure my nose is not behind you."
> 
> "I may always have wheels but you will always have ugly."
> 
> "God has me here so I can tell the world about the atrocity called Muffin Tops"
> 
> "Thanks for wearing the butt floss...Gives me something to pull myself outta here with."
> 
> Okay - some are better than others but what do you expect in a minute and off the top of my head!


 

These are HYSTERICAL!!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

I would like to share why I am not happy about the money I spent on Treyner's first year of college.

He came upstairs an hour ago and said, "My clothes all smell like @ss and sweat still.  I think the washing machine is broke."  (He is in charge of washing his own stuff.)

We just bought a new dryer, so I, not happy upon hearing the news, went downstairs to investigate.

I poked and prodded, started and stopped.  Put the washer through a light load, heavy, spin cycle and such.

Everything seems to work fine.

I ask el idioto to come in and explain what he does...

"I start the water, put the clothes in, grab this bottle, put in a small amount because I know you have explained the amount of detergent you need to use is 1/4 of what they try and sell you on...blah blah bah."

I just shook my head. 

"You big friggin idiot.  What does the bottle say it is?"

"Snuggle," he said.

"No ya brain dead bafoon, it also says fabric softener, " I pointed out.

"Well all I knew is it smelled good so that is what I used."

"What does fabric softener do?" I asked, amazed he still has not figured this out.

After showing him the 3 bottles of laundry detergent he had to use and then the little fabric softener ball - he finally got it.

"Well that explains why my clothes are soft but still stink!" He chuckled.  



That also explains the truck of dirty laundry that came home with him! 

Can I tell you I have been asking who has been using all the fabric softener in the past month and everyone says - not me.

How did I not know I should have asked, "Who is using the Snuggle to wash their clothes?"


----------



## Mndisneygirl

They just don't teach some things in college.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Mndisneygirl said:


> They just don't teach some things in college.



I taught him before he left!  I think though we were using dryer sheets last year though predominately, in his defense.

The best part is Dan has been saying his clothes stink for a bit as well - turns out Treyner has been helping out and doing a load here and there of Dan's t-shirts if his load had room. 

I just kept telling Dan to put cologne on himself and get out the door! 

Seriously though - he is in soccer 5 nights a week, has workout clothes and his normal clothes.

Do you know how many loads he has washed with Snuggle "Cherry Blossom?"


----------



## PixiePlanner

Dizneydawn said:


> Do you know how many loads he has washed with Snuggle "Cherry Blossom?"



This whole Snuggle story has me !

This is my future! That's if I can get DS to take the stinky clothes off to begin with!


----------



## Duchie

Dizneydawn said:


> There is not may Campgrounds around the Miamisburg/Beavercreek area is there?
> 
> Trying not to spend the Hilton Head vacation fund on Ohio and it might be impossible!




Hmmm.... I don't know, but I can ask around for ya.  I assume they're playing at Wright State?  Things have changed a lot since we were there so I'm not sure what is around.


----------



## Duchie

Dizneydawn said:


> I taught him before he left!  I think though we were using dryer sheets last year though predominately, in his defense.
> 
> The best part is Dan has been saying his clothes stink for a nit as well - turns out Treyner has been helping out and doing a load here and there of Dan's t-shirts if his load had room.
> 
> I just kept telling Dan to put cologne on himself and get out the door!
> 
> Seriously though - he is in soccer 5 nights a week, has workout clothes and his normal clothes.
> 
> Do you know how many loads he has washed with Snuggle "Cherry Blossom?"





OMG this is HILARIOUS!  Oldest DS is freakishly book smart.  But common sense?  Not so much.  This will be him in 5 short years.


----------



## PixiePlanner

Dizneydawn said:


> "You big friggin idiot.  What does the bottle say it is?"
> 
> "Snuggle," he said.
> 
> "No ya brain dead bafoon, it also says fabric softener, " I pointed out.





Duchie said:


> OMG this is HILARIOUS!  Oldest DS is freakishly book smart.  But common sense?  Not so much.  This will be him in 5 short years.



We could start a support group for mothers of intelligent idiots!


----------



## lizzyb5280

Dizneydawn said:


> I have a load of ideas.
> 
> "Yes... I did run over your foot on purpose."
> 
> "Do you have any idea how big your butt looks from here?"
> 
> "If you think you can hide a fart...Make sure my nose is not behind you."
> 
> "I may always have wheels but you will always have ugly."
> 
> "God has me here so I can tell the world about the atrocity called Muffin Tops"
> 
> "Thanks for wearing the butt floss...Gives me something to pull myself outta here with."
> 
> Okay - some are better than others but what do you expect in a minute and off the top of my head!



Oh my God, the farts...sadly that is quite true, and there's no polite way to deal with that one.  And one of the reasons I'm glad we're going to WDW at an off-peak time is the obnoxiousness of staring at people's butts all day.  I have no desire to watch people pick their wedgies, or see some girl whose jeans are so tight I can tell the dime in her back pocket is heads up.  

As well, one of my favorite threats to people is "Don't piss me off, or I'll run you over!

Speaking of going to WDW, I'm wondering if I need one for the cast members;

"No, I can't walk just a couple of steps to the ride vehicle."

Oh!  And here's another fart one!  "Avoid air pollution, please don't fart!" or "Keep my air space clean; don't fart!"

And for all the people I run into who assume I must have adopted my DD: 

"No, she's not adopted.  Yes, she's mine, and yes, I made her the "old-fashioned" way."  Ha!


And the laundry story!  Too funny!  Hope he hasn't been doing it that way at school all year!  I'm sure he'll never forget it now, though, and you just made someone that much better of a future husband.


----------



## lizzyb5280

Holy cow, have I been good about my food today!  I just plugged my lunch and afternoon snack into Spark, and I'm only at 622 calories.  622!  And we're making a Cooking Light recipe tonight, that's only 344 calories!  I can have a double serving of dinner, and pig out on light popcorn while we watch Top Chef Masters, and STILL come out at the bottom of my calorie range.  Woo-hoo! 

I may even leave DD with DH and go for a walk after dinner to really boost my deficit value!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

low carb tortilla, one egg rolled into it
turkey/craisins/mayo on 100 cal flat, one serving cheez its
cheese/crackers
orange
2 slices french toast, sugar free syrup, one light sausage, strawberries, small amount of hash browns - gotta love breakfast dinner!

June 9 done

I just want to say how thankful I am that everyone is here to listen and share stories and support!!! I feel safe and accountable and I hope all of you do too


----------



## stayhomemom77

Okay Dawn...

Here are the pics of the new car, as promised:











It's alright, isn't it?  I mean, it's no green booger, but....we like it.

I've been eating all my points plus some flex points this week so far and I am STUFFED ALL DAY!!  I'm going to weigh myself tomorrow to see how it's working so far so I'll report officially then.

Ohhhh, intrigue!!  I'm flattered you were thinking of me on Saturday.  You have a pic to post. you say?  It's not a scowling Jesus is it?  

I'm all over the "I did run over your feet on purpose" bumper sticker for wheel chairs.  Funniest one of the bunch in my opinion.  

So, I'm thinking that Treyner's new nickname should be Snuggle.  Let's do a poll on that, shall we??

All in favour...say AYE!!!

Heather:

That was a truly SUCKY, SUCKY, SUCK birthday present (kudos to hubby crawling on the floor looking for the rest of it...I totally had a visual of that while reading) BUT (don't hate me, please) I think she should score at least one point for attempting to reward you with what she must have assumed was your favourite ice cream flavour.  I mean, officially we hate her on your behalf but at least her heart was likely in the right place.  Can't you forgive her for the one working brain cell she must obviously share with her husband??

I have a story to share too...

At church this past Mother's Day, the oldest child in each family was given a special gift to take home to Mommy.  Here's what I got:













At least she told me before presenting it.  "I got a chocolate bar from Primary to give you for Mother's Day.  I already had some of it," she stated airily.  "You don't mind, do you?"

DH thought it was thoroughly rude and scolded her and she didn't take it very well.  She knew perfectly well I was dieting and wouldn't eat the thing but also knew that if she accepted it to bring home to me that she and her brother would get to split it and she wasn't going to pass that up.  So, she was irritated with Daddy for getting mad at her for taking a little nibble out of it on the ride home from church.

Most of the time she takes after her father, but once in a while she is ALL me!!   Randy really was annoyed with her.  I thought I hid my amusement very well, all things considered. 

Aimee:

So, how did DS2 do at the Y child care center without his big brother?

Dontcha just hate it when hubby comes home suggesting dinner out and totally throwing you off your game for the day?  It doesn't happen often here but it does happen and it's so annoying!!


----------



## stitchfan23

> That was a truly SUCKY, SUCKY, SUCK birthday present (kudos to hubby crawling on the floor looking for the rest of it...I totally had a visual of that while reading) BUT (don't hate me, please) I think she should score at least one point for attempting to reward you with what she must have assumed was your favourite ice cream flavour. I mean, officially we hate her on your behalf but at least her heart was likely in the right place. Can't you forgive her for the one working brain cell she must obviously share with her husband??



I don't hate you and would have agreed with you until I was talking to my Mom and she told me that she knew I was getting it but didn't know how to tell me and she was really hoping it wasn't true.  Apparetnly that night we were talking about it when my MIL overheard me she had come up to my Mom later and said "oh good, now I don't have to think about what to get Heather for her Birthday.  That was so easy"!  Oh well.  Yeah it was quite a site with my hubby crawling on the floor with the dog joinning him wondering what he was doing.  It was pretty funny especially since my hubby is 6'4" tall.  Some days (like today) I want to kill him but most days I do love him to death  He's waiting till we are in the states this weekend to get me something for my birthday and I am sure he will make up for his parents lack of thinking.


----------



## pwmitch237

Dizneydawn said:


> I have a load of ideas.
> 
> "Yes... I did run over your foot on purpose."
> 
> "Do you have any idea how big your butt looks from here?"
> 
> "If you think you can hide a fart...Make sure my nose is not behind you."
> 
> "I may always have wheels but you will always have ugly."
> 
> "God has me here so I can tell the world about the atrocity called Muffin Tops"
> 
> "Thanks for wearing the butt floss...Gives me something to pull myself outta here with."
> 
> Okay - some are better than others but what do you expect in a minute and off the top of my head!



*THESE ARE AMAZING!!!!*



Dizneydawn said:


> I would like to share why I am not happy about the money I spent on Treyner's first year of college.
> 
> He came upstairs an hour ago and said, "My clothes all smell like @ss and sweat still.  I think the washing machine is broke."  (He is in charge of washing his own stuff.)
> 
> We just bought a new dryer, so I, not happy upon hearing the news, went downstairs to investigate.
> 
> I poked and prodded, started and stopped.  Put the washer through a light load, heavy, spin cycle and such.
> 
> Everything seems to work fine.
> 
> I ask el idioto to come in and explain what he does...
> 
> "I start the water, put the clothes in, grab this bottle, put in a small amount because I know you have explained the amount of detergent you need to use is 1/4 of what they try and sell you on...blah blah bah."
> 
> I just shook my head.
> 
> "You big friggin idiot.  What does the bottle say it is?"
> 
> "Snuggle," he said.
> 
> "No ya brain dead bafoon, it also says fabric softener, " I pointed out.
> 
> "Well all I knew is it smelled good so that is what I used."
> 
> "What does fabric softener do?" I asked, amazed he still has not figured this out.
> 
> After showing him the 3 bottles of laundry detergent he had to use and then the little fabric softener ball - he finally got it.
> 
> "Well that explains why my clothes are soft but still stink!" He chuckled.
> 
> 
> 
> That also explains the truck of dirty laundry that came home with him!
> 
> Can I tell you I have been asking who has been using all the fabric softener in the past month and everyone says - not me.
> 
> How did I not know I should have asked, "Who is using the Snuggle to wash their clothes?"



*A lesson learned before I go to college! Thanks for sharing that!*



stayhomemom77 said:


> Okay Dawn...
> 
> Here are the pics of the new car, as promised:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's alright, isn't it?  I mean, it's no green booger, but....we like it.



*Nice! I'm hoping I'll get some form of transportation soon..... Get off the road people, in less than a month I'll have my license.*

Alright: Food journal Time!!!!!!

Breakfast: Cheerios (140) & YoCrunch Strawberry (w/ M&Ms) (200)
Lunch: Sushi (383) & Snapple (180)
Dinner: Sandwich [wheat bread, honey mustard, turkey, lettuce, cucumbers, tomatoes, and green bell peppers.) (185) & Snapple (180)
Snack: YoCrunch Vanilla (w/M&Ms) (190)
Exercise: The Biggest Loser Last Chance Workout

Totals: 1458 Calories, 24g of Fat, 156g of Sugar , 171g of Carbohydrates, and 38g of Protien

JUNE 9 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

I thought about putting one of Dawn's "advertisments" as a quote for today, but instead....

"It's about giving it everything you have, and when you think you have nothing else, that's when you GIVE MORE." - Jillian Michaels


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Tricia  Yuck nuts. I would have passed them up as well.  I dont like the texture/taste. Love PB just not the chunky kind. Although I have been known to pick them out of things. I can pop the chocolate off of a peanut M&M without any problem.

Duchie  Yup, when I joined the DIS we had just finished Brendans Eagle Court.  Both boys waiting till they were almost 18 to finish everything.  We joined Cub Scouts when Steven was in 1st grade and Brendan just followed. We were thrilled that they both stuck it out and completed their Eagle. We really miss Cub Scouts (we were Pack Leaders for 5 years). My advice to you for this next year is to really push the boys to get as much accomplished as possible. If you dont know anyone that bridged over to Boy Scouts, contact the District and get a list of Troops and their contact.  Make appointments and visit a normal Troop meeting. Id actually suggest you go to more than one for each Troop and see if you can do an outing with them. You should feel comfortable with the adult leadership, welcome in assisting (if you want to be involved) and activities that match your son (Steven was not interested in high adventure, Brendan was and picked a Troop that would go on 50 mile hikes during the summer). Always know that you can switch if you find you dont like how things are run. Its been a while since I was involved in Webelos, but PM me if you need suggestions and Id be happy to help. I also have an expert that I can check with. Brendans girlfriends father is a Scout Executive so a great fount of knowledge.

Heather  Hugs to you. Ive heard some stories of in-laws that are similar to yours. Mine didnt hate me, but wasnt over the top with me either. I have a friend who has been married for 8 years and has yet to be included in the four person gift exchange with her husbands family (MIL, FIL, DH and SIL).  Hopefully now that your husband understands that you werent imagining it he can try and be the buffer. Do you think he would feel comfortable talking to them? Anyway at least you wont have to spend your actual birthday with her.  I hope you have a fantastic day!!!

Dawn  you are hilarious!!  I love the t-shirt comments. I guess laundry smarts are just not something that you can assume.  At least he was trying to be helpful by adding Dans stuff to his.  

Jessica  Weve been to one of Guys restaurants Tex Wasabi near Sacramento. The Baby back ribs were really good, but the Peach cobbler was FANTASTIC!!  We are going to hit his other restaurant Johnny Garlics in August and one of the first places that was featured on DDD the Russian River Pub. I just found out my neice-in-law used to work at a law firm that represented Guy before he became famous and he would bring in food for them all the time.

Aimee  how did DS do at the Y?

Elizabeth  Congratulations on your calories today!  Isnt it amazing how the possibility of a double dose of dinner and dessert AND still be under your calorie goal?  Way to go!!!

Julie  Sweet Car!!! Love the red.  I also love the story about you DD and the candy bar. It was so sweet that she was saving you from spoiling your diet. Heck, knowing that she was going to have to share with her brother, maybe he wouldnt want it if it had already been bitten?

Food log:

Breakfast - Raisin Bran w/ff milk

Lunch - Panera Strawberry Poppyseed Chicken Salad & Chocolate chip muffie (the top of the muffin only 290 cal)

Snack - Fiber One Bar

Dinner - haven't had anything yet, I'm actually not hungry so I'm not sure what I'm going to have, it was supposed to be brown rice with spaghetti sauce (instead of pasta, not bad actually).

Veggies DONE 
I'll post later my totals after I figure out what I'm eating tonight.


----------



## lizzyb5280

Well, it's a good thing I did so well the first half of the day, otherwise I would have totally been blown off when DH got home.  I suppose it's my fault for sending a tired, hungry man to the the store alone.

I got all set to cook dinner, and realized I needed Rotel and green onions.  Could have used reg. diced tomatoes, and skipped the green onions, but I had no regular onions to sub with, and worried that taking both out would really affect the flavor of the dish.  I knew DH was passing by the store on his way home (usually he does not, but he was coming a back way), so I called and asked him to stop.  Got the two things I asked for, as well as a bag of onions for general purposes.  BUT he also got an extra can of Rotel, a block of Velveeta (and not the lighter version) and two bags of chips (blue corn Tostitos, and Ruffles light).  So instead of popcorn during Top Chef, I munched on chips and cheese dip while dinner was cooking, and didn't eat as much of dinner as planned (one portion is 1 1/3 cups, I think I ate about 1 1/2).  Also indulged in a non-diet soft drink; DH had some cans of Dr. Pepper left over from our trip to Houston last weekend, and they were calling me!  Still finished fine though calorie wise:

Breakfast - Breakstone cottage double (blueberry) - 100 calories
Lunch - 1 cup cucumbers with 1 Tbsp light ranch dressing, 1/4 banana, 1 serving wheat thins, 1 cup soup (Cambells Select Potato Broccoli Cheese) - 362 calories
Snack - Cranberry pomegranate granola bar - 150 calories
Dinner - Chips and rotel dip, La Bamba casserole, 3 Tbsp light sour cream, Dr. Pepper - 858 calories

Total - 1480 calories (1300-1650)

*JUNE 9 DONE*

And on a better note, I did go out for a roll tonight.  Did about 2 miles in 30 minutes.  Yay for exercise!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Really tired tonight, but wanted to post my food for the day

B: Cheerios with blueberries and skim milk
L:  OOOH - went to a great Italian place - had an Italian lettuce salad with onions, blue cheese, tomatoes and some probably not so healthy dressing.  Plus a penne arrabita (Sp?) (spicy tomato sauce) and garlic bread.  I did not finish any of it.  Brought it home and DH finished the bread and pasta and I ate the salad and some yellow pepper slices. (that was Dinner)
Diet coke with lunch

Then I had a 100 calorie pack of micro popcorn with cheese sprinkle topping.

Still should have had more water today, but managed my veggies (barely).

June 9 done
Veggies done


----------



## gellybean

pwmitch237 said:


> FYI: It will be on hulu.com shortly. It's how I watch it if a lot people say it was interesting, I've only watched the Lady Gaga episode (b/c someone said it was really good).....and watched it on there. Normally, the Biggest Loser was in it's spot, so I'd watch that instead...



Thanks! Checked a couple of times last night but it didn't come up before I called it quits.

Watched it today and cried like a baby. I'm such a girl! 



Dizneydawn said:


> Morning all - need to catch up, post a bunch of stuff etc. etc.
> 
> Knee is better today so will hit the Y and bike later.  Treyner is all set for summer school classes finally, now just getting last minute stuff together for a trip to Dayton, Ohio in the end of the month for Soccer.  Coach just sent the travel info on Monday so scrambling to figure out who is going, who is not, where are we staying and all that fun stuff!
> 
> I got a few more weight posts yesterday so can get that accumulated today as well!



Glad your knee is better sweets!! Never a dull moment in the Dawn household is it?? Enjoy the planning as any Dis-er does 



Dizneydawn said:


> Very slimming color it is BTW!



Why thank ya m'am! Picked it out for that very reason!



stitchfan23 said:


> Just have to VENT so please bear with me...
> 
> As I have mentioned this Sat is my birthday but hubby and I will be in Philly for a trade show so he arranged last night for his family (brother, sil, niece, nephew, sister and his parents) to come over to have cake and celebrate.  Well my inlaws have never liked me (so I say and hubby disagrees) so anyway my neice and nephew (4 & 6) gave me a nice set of solar torches for my garden and my inlaws gave me....
> 
> Okay I need to tell a little back story here.  This is the same man that when we announced that we were engaged looked at my husband and said "What are you, stupid?" This is also the same mother in law that has struggled with her weight and lost about 50lbs for a knee replacement so she knows how hard it is.  Well a couple of weeks ago I was talking with my Mom and MIL was there and we were talking about childhood memories and one of mine was that whenever my parents would take me out for ice cream (we didn't have a lot of money so this was a real treat) and I would always order tiger tail (orange and black lic.).  I was telling my Mom that I had just seen a comercial where one of our grocery store chains had come out with Parlour Flavours of Ice cream (like cotton candy, bubble gum) and that they had Tiger Tail.  I guess my MIL overheard me because guess what she got me, someone who is trying to loose weight for my birthday... Wait for it...  Yup you guessed it she bought me A TUB OF ICE CREAM!!!!   That was it, nothing else just a $6.00 tub of ice cream!  My hubby was mortified and actually appologized for not believing me all these years when I said his parents didn't like me!  After they left I saw my hubby pick up the gift bag and start taking the tissue out of it.  When I asked what he was doing he said are you sure there wasn't anything else in there.  When I said no there wasn't he picked up the envelope for the card and was looking in it and I said no there was nothing in the card either.  He even got on his hands and knees to look under the couch cause he was sure there had to have been something in the card but there wasn't.
> 
> Okay vent over!



First off Happy Happy Birthday!!!!!  

and secondly  about your MIL! My MIL... well she's great in a lot of ways but (as anyone that reads my TRs already knows) she can get on my nerves. 

The worst thing that happened was before DH and I were married. She told DH after she met me the first time that she was surprised... she didn't think DH liked big girls... and was he fully prepared to push me around in a wheelchair  the rest of my life after I lost my feet to diabetic complications which I would have from the extra weight. 

So yeah... that has been a sore spot for years. Especially after the gestational diabetes and the elevated fasting sugar levels.

But she doesn't know that I know she told him that.

Frankly, DH shouldn't have told me. But I guess I'm glad he doesn't keep things from me.

She loves me to death now, claims I'm the best thing that happened to her son, etc. But I'll always have her words in the back of my mind.


So double  for having a Drama Mama for a MIL. At least hubby finally saw what you were seeing!!



Dizneydawn said:


> I have lived that life.
> 
> For my first birthday married to kids dad I got a dead plant (had been in the back of their van traveling from S.D. to where we were going to college and literally died of no water and heat/baking plus an orange dishdrainer.
> 
> Orange as in carrot baby poop orange.
> 
> A few years later - got a bar of soap - it was not Zest mind you but a fancier bar.  At least that is a plus.
> 
> The good news - she did hear something you had liked.  The bad news...
> 
> She's a biach.



Oh my!!!   A BAR of soap?!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



Dizneydawn said:


> I have a load of ideas.
> 
> "Yes... I did run over your foot on purpose."
> 
> "Do you have any idea how big your butt looks from here?"
> 
> "If you think you can hide a fart...Make sure my nose is not behind you."
> 
> "I may always have wheels but you will always have ugly."
> 
> "God has me here so I can tell the world about the atrocity called Muffin Tops"
> 
> "Thanks for wearing the butt floss...Gives me something to pull myself outta here with."
> 
> Okay - some are better than others but what do you expect in a minute and off the top of my head!


   

You amaze me. A minute ?? Really?



PixiePlanner said:


> We have a restaurant here in Springfield that was featured. "Guy" actually came twice. The first time, he never made it to the restaurant as he had food poisoning from the previous place he had visited! Thank Goodness it wasn't ours! We eat there every Mothers & Fathers Day. Yum!



Oh no! That would be awful! To be the restaurant that gave Guy Fieri food poisoning!!!! 





hanutedmansionmomma said:


> OMG! I feel your pain.
> 
> My bday was a couple weeks ago and I told me sister we were grilling and having s'mores for dessert, because the grill would be hot, and I didn't want to have cake around.  So what does she bring? A CAKE. She said, everyone has to have a cake on their birthday. uh, no. I was a good girl tho, I only had a few bites of a piece and threw the rest away after they left.
> 
> BTW - Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!!!!!All I got you was this message board response...no calories



Why oh why do family members insist on giving us cake regardless of our wishes?!!?  WAY To go for eating a little bit and then throwing it away. AWESOME will power!!! 



Dizneydawn said:


> I would like to share why I am not happy about the money I spent on Treyner's first year of college.
> 
> He came upstairs an hour ago and said, "My clothes all smell like @ss and sweat still.  I think the washing machine is broke."  (He is in charge of washing his own stuff.)
> 
> We just bought a new dryer, so I, not happy upon hearing the news, went downstairs to investigate.
> 
> I poked and prodded, started and stopped.  Put the washer through a light load, heavy, spin cycle and such.
> 
> Everything seems to work fine.
> 
> I ask el idioto to come in and explain what he does...
> 
> "I start the water, put the clothes in, grab this bottle, put in a small amount because I know you have explained the amount of detergent you need to use is 1/4 of what they try and sell you on...blah blah bah."
> 
> I just shook my head.
> 
> "You big friggin idiot.  What does the bottle say it is?"
> 
> "Snuggle," he said.
> 
> "No ya brain dead bafoon, it also says fabric softener, " I pointed out.
> 
> "Well all I knew is it smelled good so that is what I used."
> 
> "What does fabric softener do?" I asked, amazed he still has not figured this out.
> 
> After showing him the 3 bottles of laundry detergent he had to use and then the little fabric softener ball - he finally got it.
> 
> "Well that explains why my clothes are soft but still stink!" He chuckled.
> 
> 
> That also explains the truck of dirty laundry that came home with him!
> 
> Can I tell you I have been asking who has been using all the fabric softener in the past month and everyone says - not me.
> 
> How did I not know I should have asked, "Who is using the Snuggle to wash their clothes?"



 

Oh no he didn't!



Dizneydawn said:


> I taught him before he left!  I think though we were using dryer sheets last year though predominately, in his defense.
> 
> The best part is Dan has been saying his clothes stink for a bit as well - turns out Treyner has been helping out and doing a load here and there of Dan's t-shirts if his load had room.
> 
> I just kept telling Dan to put cologne on himself and get out the door!
> 
> Seriously though - he is in soccer 5 nights a week, has workout clothes and his normal clothes.
> 
> Do you know how many loads he has washed with Snuggle "Cherry Blossom?"




Poor Dan!!! 



Duchie said:


> OMG this is HILARIOUS!  Oldest DS is freakishly book smart.  But common sense?  Not so much.  This will be him in 5 short years.



I forsee this in my future as well.




PixiePlanner said:


> We could start a support group for mothers of intelligent idiots!



I don't have a son in this category..... yet. But I have a husband in this category. He has the worse sense of direction. Like seriously, he'd lose himself in a paperbag if he didn't have his GPS. 

So I say we start a support group for women with intelligent male idiots in their families.

And then the whole world could join! 





lizzyb5280 said:


> Holy cow, have I been good about my food today!  I just plugged my lunch and afternoon snack into Spark, and I'm only at 622 calories.  622!  And we're making a Cooking Light recipe tonight, that's only 344 calories!  I can have a double serving of dinner, and pig out on light popcorn while we watch Top Chef Masters, and STILL come out at the bottom of my calorie range.  Woo-hoo!
> 
> I may even leave DD with DH and go for a walk after dinner to really boost my deficit value!







stayhomemom77 said:


> I've been eating all my points plus some flex points this week so far and I am STUFFED ALL DAY!!  I'm going to weigh myself tomorrow to see how it's working so far so I'll report officially then.
> 
> Can't wait to hear the official report.
> 
> Ohhhh, intrigue!!  I'm flattered you were thinking of me on Saturday.  You have a pic to post. you say?  It's not a scowling Jesus is it?
> 
> It probably is!
> 
> I'm all over the "I did run over your feet on purpose" bumper sticker for wheel chairs.  Funniest one of the bunch in my opinion.
> 
> So, I'm thinking that Treyner's new nickname should be Snuggle.  Let's do a poll on that, shall we??
> 
> All in favour...say AYE!!!
> 
> 
> AYE!
> Aimee:
> So, how did DS2 do at the Y child care center without his big brother?
> 
> He did surprisingly well!! More to come in my personal update!
> 
> Dontcha just hate it when hubby comes home suggesting dinner out and totally throwing you off your game for the day?  It doesn't happen often here but it does happen and it's so annoying!!



I wasn't very happy about it. I wanted to go to Panera, but he was still in his work uniform and the nearest Panera to us is across from his work place and he didn't want to be seen in there wearing the company he works for blazened across his right pocket. Which I understand. But I would have done way better calorie wise at Panera.

BUT ultimately I am the one eating, making choices, putting food in my mouth. Gotta own it. I'm a work in progress. Every. Single. Day.





2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Jessica  Weve been to one of Guys restaurants Tex Wasabi near Sacramento. The Baby back ribs were really good, but the Peach cobbler was FANTASTIC!!  We are going to hit his other restaurant Johnny Garlics in August and one of the first places that was featured on DDD the Russian River Pub. I just found out my neice-in-law used to work at a law firm that represented Guy before he became famous and he would bring in food for them all the time.
> 
> 
> So jealous!!! I wanna go to Guy's restaurants sooooooooooo bad!! DDD is on our road trip plans for this summer.
> 
> Aimee  how did DS do at the Y?
> 
> He did great!!





lizzyb5280 said:


> Well, it's a good thing I did so well the first half of the day, otherwise I would have totally been blown off when DH got home.  I suppose it's my fault for sending a tired, hungry man to the the store alone.
> 
> Been there !!! DH brings back stuff he shouldn't when he's hungry!
> 
> I got all set to cook dinner, and realized I needed Rotel and green onions.  Could have used reg. diced tomatoes, and skipped the green onions, but I had no regular onions to sub with, and worried that taking both out would really affect the flavor of the dish.  I knew DH was passing by the store on his way home (usually he does not, but he was coming a back way), so I called and asked him to stop.  Got the two things I asked for, as well as a bag of onions for general purposes.  BUT he also got an extra can of Rotel, a block of Velveeta (and not the lighter version) and two bags of chips (blue corn Tostitos, and Ruffles light).  So instead of popcorn during Top Chef, I munched on chips and cheese dip while dinner was cooking, and didn't eat as much of dinner as planned (one portion is 1 1/3 cups, I think I ate about 1 1/2).  Also indulged in a non-diet soft drink; DH had some cans of Dr. Pepper left over from our trip to Houston last weekend, and they were calling me!  Still finished fine though calorie wise:
> 
> Breakfast - Breakstone cottage double (blueberry) - 100 calories
> Lunch - 1 cup cucumbers with 1 Tbsp light ranch dressing, 1/4 banana, 1 serving wheat thins, 1 cup soup (Cambells Select Potato Broccoli Cheese) - 362 calories
> Snack - Cranberry pomegranate granola bar - 150 calories
> Dinner - Chips and rotel dip, La Bamba casserole, 3 Tbsp light sour cream, Dr. Pepper - 858 calories
> 
> Total - 1480 calories (1300-1650)
> 
> And on a better note, I did go out for a roll tonight.  Did about 2 miles in 30 minutes.  Yay for exercise!




YAY for exercise! Your dinner was about what I hit the other night cept I had the Margarita and 1/3 of the fried ice cream too! 
Glad you finished in range for the day!! Dr. Pepper is my WEAKNESS Big time! I feel ya! 




Personal Update:

We headed to the Y and I walked DS2 in and he had his little back pack on his back. He insisted on carrying it himself. He was so cute!! 
He even said backpack!  He marched himself in there with a bye mama and away he went to the treehouse slide. Just like that. All my worrying for nothing. 
I headed up to the Cardio theater and let me just say it's AWE-MAZING-SOME!!! Loved loved loved it. The quickstart option on the bikes at the Y start an hour countdown. I'm used to counting my time up.

Well, it started at an hour and I made it a whole HOUR!!!!  I've never gone that long on the bike. 45 mins was my previous record. Definitely loved having the movie to watch (Monster-In-Law was playing). Time just flew by. I kept expecting them to come in and get me because of DS2 (I had told them where I'd be) but they never did. 1 hour later, I left and went and got DS2. He wasn't crying but as soon as I got there, he marched out the door. He was ready.  They said he'd go to the window every so often and say mama and they'd tell him I'd be back in a little bit and he'd go play again.

So overall a great first day at the Y! 

We headed grocery shopping aftewards. I did better on my choices, grocery shopping wise. Lots of fruits and veggies. I did get the mini croisssants, again, though. 

Turns out I burned more cals the 2 hrs at the grocery store (I went to the super store and took my time) than I did cycling for an hour. Gonna have to work my way up to the DREADmill and the elliptical to see if I can get bigger burns.

Came home and finally finished Grey's Anatomy. I quit watching back in March and just waited for the season to be done with to watch them all back to back. I was getting to mad at the direction it was going. Have to say though, they did a pretty good job getting back to what makes Grey's good. I enjoyed the last few episodes and the season finale was wicked good.

DH made dinner tonight, after he took a 2 hr nap! 

It's been nice to only have one kid to take care of this week but I'm starting to really miss DS7. Sunday can't get here fast enough!! 

Tracking:

Breakfast- 
1 scoop protein power, 1 cup 2% milk, 1 jello mousse cup 290 cals
Snack -  10 small Mexican wedding cookies (I'm approximating. The serving size/cals for a small burger size box of wedding cookies said 1600 cals. There's no way. We're talking 20 cookies the size of a quarter. I looked up individual wedding cookies and am estimating. I HAVE GOT TO BUY A DIGITAL SCALE!!!!) 400 cals
8 ozs regular orange soda 130 cals
Dinner - 
5 oz hamburger patty, 1 cup sauteed zucchini, 1/2 cup sauteed mushrooms, 1 corn on the cob, 5 sprays butter, 1 tbsp olive oil, 1 tbsp butter in the cooking process 
Total dinner - 498 cals
Snack- individual size Dreyers Cookie Dough Ice Cream 220 cals 

Total cals for the day 1538

Total Burned 2634 as of 11pm

Wednesday, June 9 DONE

This is the first day in a long day that I was able to track everything I ate. And that my burn was 1000 cals more than my consumed. 

Feels good!



Night everyone!


----------



## njcarita

yesterdays tracking  6/9/10



Breakast
1cup of half decaf coffee with 1/2t sugar and 2T fat free half and half
farina with blueberries 1t fat free half and half and 2t sigar
bottle of h20

lunch
bowl of veggie/spinach /lentil soup
English muffin with 1T orange marmelade
bottle of water

snack
hot chocolate

dinner
orange chicken , wild rice and cream of spinach
bottle of H20

snack
breyers choc chip natural yogart
1 pecan chocolate chip cookie


----------



## Dizneydawn

Hi guys - I am missing a few weigh in's from Monday.  I will post what I have and I sent pm's to get the ones I do not.

I also deleted a few names that have not been posting for awhile, or that asked me to remove them for personal reasons that they just do not have time to participate right now but will be back.

Also, I am looking for a volunteer to help out this summer when I am gone to at least keep track of the tracking challenges for food/veggies.  I know the weights are a tad more personal so I will strictly do those, but I could use help  when I am gone for the others.

Just send me a pm if you are interested!

Here - is what I have so far!!!  I will just update here as they come in!

Dis Name		Name			Total Loss
Dizneydawn		Dawn			-4.4
Grumpyyoungguy		Dan			-5.8
Stitchfan23		Heather			-16.2
Stacybaeasm		Stacy			x
MulanUSAF		Leen			-19.2
gellybean		Aimee			-7
Leash		Alicia			-5
MNdisneygirl		Sheree			-10.5
luvsJack		Sharon			x
PixiePlanner		Jessica			-6
Shellabell		Michelle			-10.5
ski_mom		Becky			-7
eliz 991		Elizabeth			-0.8
Hanutedmansionmommna		Michele			-7
Duchie		Barb			-25.5
Mom2Faith		Amy			-5.6
tlenzendorf		Tricia			-4.1
CrabbyyetLovable		Amy			x
albertamommyof4		Tammy			-14
2 eagle mom		Jane			-4.4
njcarita		Cary			-4
zoegirl		Bree			-1.3
officereg		Sara			-16
Octoberbeauty		Sherry			-7.4
Scrappy_Tink		Kelly			x
pipersmom		Amanda			x
stayhomemom77		Julie			-10.8
adnilele		Danielle			x
anna114		Anna			x
graciejane		Grace			x
pwmitch237		Patrick			-2.4
mstinson14		Megan			x
zela		Zela			x


----------



## stayhomemom77

I think my kids have some weird genetic disorder that makes them nice to each other!!    They squabble occasionally but most of the time there is true harmony in our home.  It's weird but we love it!! Sharing is serious stuff in our house.

DH has a sister three years older than him and she was SO MEAN to him while he was growing up.  I can't believe some of the crap she pulled!!  I'm the oldest of five and have a sister just 15 months younger than me and we've always gotten along great.

When we started our family DH was adamant that we space our kids closer together because he was convinced that my sister and I were so close because we were so close (in age).  Whether or not that is true, I can't say but our kids are 20 months apart and they are good buddies.

My parents were always dieting on and off while I was growing up.  In our house there was always something that was off limits because it was for their "diet."  I grew up thinking that they were so UNFAIR about stuff like that and I determined that I would never have things "just for me" in my home.

DH doesn't see what the big deal is.  Diet treats are usually quite expensive and he says that it's perfectly acceptable to keep some things special just for me (or us) because there are always kid friendly treats in the house.  I know he's got a point but I just hate thinking that I tell my kids to share and then refuse to do it when it's my turn.

I don't let them have anything with aspertame (sp??) in it for obvious reasons and I've explained why those things are off limits to them.  But otherwise, if they ask me for a "diet" treat, I share.  

So I'm fairly certain that's why DD knew that she could help herself to some of my chocolate bar, since Mommy would have shared it anyway!!  (Incidentally, the first thing she said to me once I took the picture was that I should cut it now so that DS could have his piece...she shares but she's anxious to lay claim to her portion right away!!)  Too funny!!

How do the rest of you moms feel about sharing your "diet" treats with the rest of the family??  Just wondering!!


----------



## PixiePlanner

I just realized I haven't tracked my Veggies! Yikes!

June 8: .75 c veggies in Shrimp salad + served w/ lettuce & tomato
           1 whole green pepper
           1 pickle cucumber

June 9: 2.5 c salad

June 8 & 9: Veggies Done!


----------



## PixiePlanner

stayhomemom77 said:


> How do the rest of you moms feel about sharing your "diet" treats with the rest of the family??  Just wondering!!



I _try_ not to buy anything for home that I am not willing to share. If I don't want to share, I take it to work and keep it in my desk. 

DD doesn't like chocolate, so much so that she won't say the word. She says, "Today we had C H chip cookies for snack so I didn't eat." The drama has started just plain too early. DS loves chocolate. Twinkies, Cookies & such are a treat in our house. I don't buy so I don't eat.

We all love fresh fruits & veggies so I try to keep something washed and ready to eat in the fridge: grapes, carrots, cherries, celery, gr peppers... 

This was really an odd thing that happened a couple years ago. For some recipe I was making I needed whole carrots, so I bought them. My kids were like, "What's that?" I had always bought baby carrots. They had never seen a whole carrot before! Ever since, _real_ carrots have become a treat. The kids beg me to not cut them up and to "allow" them to eat them whole! Wierd, because they are so much cheaper too!


----------



## stitchfan23

Just realized that I am behind on my tracking so here it is...

Monday June 7th

Breakfast - 1 pck of Quaker Weight Control Cinnamon Oatmeal
Lunch - 2 slices of Wonder+, 2 tsp Becel margarine, 2 Tbs peanut butter, a little jam
Dinner - 1 Greek pita, 1 tbsp Cesear dressing, lettuce, tomato, feta cheese, cucumber, 2 homemade hamburger patty (really good and easy to eat in the car on the way to hubby's ballgame), 1 ind bag of sunchips
Snack - homemade strawberry shortcake using angel food cake, strawberries and lite cool whip

JUNE 7th DONE - JUNE 7th VEGGIES DONE

Tuesday June 8th

Breakfast - none
Lunch - bowl of chicken noodle soup, BLT sandwich, can of diet coke
Dinner - McD's Big Mac, fried and Coke Zero
Snack - buttertrart square, 2 pcs birthday cake (1 know I should have stopped at 1 but it was soo good)

JUNE 8th DONE

Wed June 9th

Breakfast - bowl of Quaker Weight Control Cinnamon Oatmeal
Lunch - 2 slices of Wonder+ bread, 2 tsp becel margarine, 1 skim milk thin cheese slice
Dinner - 3/4 cup of angel hair pasta, snap peas, 10 shrimp tossed with a little garlic and becel margarine
Snack - 1 pc of graduation cake (too many celebrations this week and another birthday coming next week in the family)

JUNE 9th DONE

Thursday June 10th
Breakfast - 1 granola bar
Lunch - 2 slices of Wonder+ with 1 cheese slice (grilled cheese)
Dinner - will be fast food as we will be on the road at 3pm
Snack - I have 100 cal pack chocolate pretzels and dill pickle rice cake minis with me so I will be fine since we have a 9 hour drive ahead.

JUNE 10th DONE

Have a great weekend everyone.  See you all on Monday!


----------



## mom2faith

hellooooo!!!

How is everyone??

OK.  I am back on the wagon and getting back into the swing of things.  Overall I am still down 7 lbs (whew!!) and I know that some of that is TOM.  

I have skimmed the last few pages, but there was far too much to quote, so I am going to just say HELLO!!  And WELCOME to all the newbies!!

Big update for me....check out that signature!!  We have decided to not go to Hawaii in January as planned.  We are going on a Disney Cruise in November instead!!  

We have everything all worked out, I am still hoping for a better deal on the cruise , but we will be OK if we do not get one. 

Here is the plan:

3 Day Cruise
6 Days at ASMo, preferred, DDP

All of this, at regular price, was $3000 less than Hawaii!!  Can you believe it??So, I called yesterday to ask a few questions and found a PIN attached to my name.  It was only 20% Room, but hey, better than nothing.  Maybe Free Dining or somethig will come out. So, it is booked!!  It is confirmed!!  It is happening!!!

So this means I had better get my a$$ back on the wagon are start controlling this weight!!

Off to journal


----------



## gellybean

mom2faith said:


> hellooooo!!!
> 
> How is everyone??
> 
> OK.  I am back on the wagon and getting back into the swing of things.  Overall I am still down 7 lbs (whew!!) and I know that some of that is TOM.
> 
> I have skimmed the last few pages, but there was far too much to quote, so I am going to just say HELLO!!  And WELCOME to all the newbies!!
> 
> Big update for me....check out that signature!!  We have decided to not go to Hawaii in January as planned.  We are going on a Disney Cruise in November instead!!
> 
> We have everything all worked out, I am still hoping for a better deal on the cruise , but we will be OK if we do not get one.
> 
> Here is the plan:
> 
> 3 Day Cruise
> 6 Days at ASMo, preferred, DDP
> 
> All of this, at regular price, was $3000 less than Hawaii!!  Can you believe it??So, I called yesterday to ask a few questions and found a PIN attached to my name.  It was only 20% Room, but hey, better than nothing.  Maybe Free Dining or somethig will come out. So, it is booked!!  It is confirmed!!  It is happening!!!
> 
> So this means I had better get my a$$ back on the wagon are start controlling this weight!!
> 
> Off to journal



What dates are you going on your land/sea package?!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Hey Amy,

Congrats on the switch from Hawaii to ASMu and cruise!!  I'm excited for you.

Aimee told me that she plans trips constantly, even if they end up getting canceled and I decided to be a copycat.  

I'm taking the family back to Disney once I make my weight goal (like 18 to 20 months from now ) so I decided to begin checking into it and start pricing it out.

I'm thinking a three day Bahamian cruise and then four days with dining at Pop (or I might rent points and stay at a DVC resort, but the kids really want to check out pop so if they have a deal when the time comes, that's likely what we'll do).

Is it the Bahamas you are doing?


----------



## njcarita

we'll last night while we were having dinner ... one of my lg fillings fell our of one on my molars...while my husband was heading to the phone to call the dentist for me.. he starts calling me from the study... "hon u are not going to believe this I just snapped a front tooth".... I really thought he was kidding.... sadly he wasn't...

spoke to dentist ..since we are not in pain earliest he can see us in Tuesday...

so I'm trying to look at the bright side ( and not at home much its going to cost)... since I really have to watch what I'm eating so I don't break the molar...this is going to be great for my diet!!!!!!!!

for breakfast I had oatmeal 
and for lunch I had a roasted tricolor pepper salad with beets a drizzle of olive oil and feta cheese...


----------



## stayhomemom77

Man Cary, that sucks!!

Hope Tuesday comes quick!


----------



## mom2faith

gellybean said:


> What dates are you going on your land/sea package?!



We are going on the Nov 11 cruise and then afterwards staying for 6 nights.  Back home on Nov 21, and DD turns 6 on Nov 21!!  Perfect present for her  She is thrilled!!

Actually I have to tell you all about how we decided to change our trip.  

DH has a co-worker who is going to WDW in November and he starting thinking about how much he will miss it this year.  So, he started pricing out packages (which he never does, I am the planner!!).  He came home and said we should think about it, due to the price. 

So we had a family meeting and taped a piece of paper to the wall with Hawaii and WDW, and Pros and Cons on it.  We sat down and discussed what we wanted to do. 

Background is I have been to Honolulu in 2006 with my sister and sister-in-law.  We did the Honolulu Marathon together to support Joints In Motion for Arthritis. 

I ask DD what she is most looking forward to in Hawaii.  She says "Nuts and the rock".  OK.  I knew Nuts meant Macadamia Nuts, she loves those as my boss brings her some from Hawaii every year when he goes.  But what is the Rock??  She answers "You know the rock you had your photo taken at with Auntie T and Auntie L?" 

Seriously?!?!  I am planning to spend $8000 on a vacation so my DD can see a rock and get some nuts?!?!?!  WHAT A MINUTE HERE!!!

I looked at DH and said - Hawaii is out.  And he agreed.  

So that night I posted on Facebook for ideas and gellybean and a few other friends suggest the Disney Cruise. And, voila!! Two days later it is booked. (Thanks gellybean!!)


----------



## zoegirl

Hey guys!
Only have time for a quick post. I'm trying to get packed up & ready to head out of town in the morning. BIL is getting married this weekend, so we'll be knee deep in festivities all weekend. I'm not too worried about eating badly, I hear they are going to serve stuff like duck mignion . That may sound good to some but that sounds disgusting to me. Guess I'll be hitting up the chick-fil-a 

food stats for yesterday:
brkfst - greek yogurt, coffee w/creamer
lunch- leftover chinese food (not even a full cup)
dinner - orzo pasta & shrimp salad (WW recipe), roasted asparagus
snack - cut up cantaloupe, honeydew melon, skinny cow cookies & cream ice cream sandwich

June 9 done
veggies done 

ok - to try to respond to some posts

Heather - oh good grief! I can't believe your MIL was that insensitive! 

Julie - love the red car

Dawn - poor Treyner .......at least he has his looks 

Patrick - I love the quotes at the end of your posts. They really ring true.

Aimee - did you ever get to watch the end of Glee??

Ok, may not post much (or at all until Sunday) GASP!!!!! The torture!!

~bree ~


----------



## tlenzendorf

Busy day!  Mariah's 5th grade promotion today.  When did my baby get so big?

Yesterday's food:
Breakfast: 1 bowl Raisin Nut Bran w/skim

Lunch: Activia Yogurt, Lean Cuisine Spinach, Artichoke and Chicken Panini, 1 Fat Free Jello Swirl Pudding

Dinner: 1/2 package Wanchai Ferry Orange Chicken, 2 Veggie Egg Rolls w/Duck Sauce

 June 9 DONE
Veggies DONE


Here are a few pics from today!











Her with her BFFs


----------



## Zela

Tracking:

Breakfast:
-1 egg
-1 pc turkey sausage

Lunch:
Chicken Salad with
-1 boiled egg
-packet of ranch
-a light sprinkle of cheese
-2 c lettuce

Supper:
-Baked Garlic and Pepper Grouper
-1/2 c Garlic Green Beans

June 9th Done

Veggies Done

*************************************

Breakfast:
5 pcs bacon

Lunch:
Pork Roast Salad
-2 thin slices of pork roast
-2 c lettuce
-packet of ranch
-light sprinkle of cheese

Supper:
I'm not that hungry.....I may not eat anything....although I do have my eye on the pineapple sherbet (I might eat a serving of thatIt's not that bad calorie and fat wise but it does have a lot of carbs.

No exercise today.  The air conditioner is out at the house and it is terrible.  My hubby and the handyman guy are working on it right now.  I hope it is easy to fix.

June 10th Done

Veggies Done


----------



## gellybean

stayhomemom77 said:


> I don't let them have anything with aspertame (sp??) in it for obvious reasons and I've explained why those things are off limits to them.  But otherwise, if they ask me for a "diet" treat, I share.
> 
> How do the rest of you moms feel about sharing your "diet" treats with the rest of the family??  Just wondering!!



I try to buy the kids their own treats,that don't tempt me, so they are happy and I don't have to stress about how much of my more expensive stuff they are eating. I try to limit artificial sweetners too. I actually asked my pedi about this and she said to limit artificial sweetners the same way I'd limit regular sugar. So that's what we try to do.



mom2faith said:


> OK.  I am back on the wagon and getting back into the swing of things.  Overall I am still down 7 lbs (whew!!) and I know that some of that is TOM.
> 
> Way to be get back on the wagon!!
> 
> All of this, at regular price, was $3000 less than Hawaii!!  Can you believe it??So, I called yesterday to ask a few questions and found a PIN attached to my name.  It was only 20% Room, but hey, better than nothing.  Maybe Free Dining or somethig will come out. So, it is booked!!  It is confirmed!!  It is happening!!!
> 
> So this means I had better get my a$$ back on the wagon are start controlling this weight!!
> 
> Off to journal



Gotta love fuzzy Disney math!! We go through the same process everytime we look at booking vacation. Everytime we look at going somewhere else, no one can beat Disney on the family friendly, all contained front and the budget ends up being the same or less for Disney everytime. And I'm sure my love for Disney helps tip the scale it's way! 


So glad you're booked! There are pins out there right now for 40% off Value.  So keep your eyes peeled!

Nothing like a Disney trip to motivate you to lose weight eh??



stayhomemom77 said:


> Aimee told me that she plans trips constantly, even if they end up getting canceled and I decided to be a copycat.
> 
> I learned this about myself last year. After our Jan 09 trip, I was so bummed I couldn't even DIS! And we can't let that happen now can we??
> 
> I need another trip to plan for, look forward to, etc.
> 
> So oh woe is me to have to plan another Disney trip (or two) so I can keep Dis-ing!
> 
> I'm taking the family back to Disney once I make my weight goal (like 18 to 20 months from now ) so I decided to begin checking into it and start pricing it out.
> 
> Great goal and great reward! Love it!
> I'm thinking a three day Bahamian cruise and then four days with dining at Pop (or I might rent points and stay at a DVC resort, but the kids really want to check out pop so if they have a deal when the time comes, that's likely what we'll do).



Your kids are gonna love Pop! Ds7 loves it so much he sighed wistfully out the window when we pulled up in front of Pop in the ME after staying 7 days at AKL! KIDS!



njcarita said:


> we'll last night while we were having dinner ... one of my lg fillings fell our of one on my molars...while my husband was heading to the phone to call the dentist for me.. he starts calling me from the study... "hon u are not going to believe this I just snapped a front tooth".... I really thought he was kidding.... sadly he wasn't...
> 
> 
> AWFUL LUCK!! So sorry!!
> 
> so I'm trying to look at the bright side ( and not at home much its going to cost)... since I really have to watch what I'm eating so I don't break the molar...this is going to be great for my diet!!!!!!!!
> 
> Way to focus on the silver lining!!
> 
> and for lunch I had a roasted tricolor pepper salad with beets a drizzle of olive oil and feta cheese...


Your lunch sounds yummy and very creative! I get stuck in ruts!



mom2faith said:


> We are going on the Nov 11 cruise and then afterwards staying for 6 nights.  Back home on Nov 21, and DD turns 6 on Nov 21!!  Perfect present for her  She is thrilled!!
> 
> Great birthday present!! 6 is such a great age to go!!
> 
> Seriously?!?!  I am planning to spend $8000 on a vacation so my DD can see a rock and get some nuts?!?!?!  WHAT A MINUTE HERE!!!
> 
> DS7 only cares about the pool. We spend $$$ and travel all the way to Disney for him to beg to swim. Kids have the funniest ideas of what a vacation is!
> 
> So that night I posted on Facebook for ideas and gellybean and a few other friends suggest the Disney Cruise. And, voila!! Two days later it is booked. (Thanks gellybean!!)



You're most welcome!!  Glad it worked out for you and your family!



zoegirl said:


> Hey guys!
> Only have time for a quick post. I'm trying to get packed up & ready to head out of town in the morning. BIL is getting married this weekend, so we'll be knee deep in festivities all weekend. I'm not too worried about eating badly, I hear they are going to serve stuff like duck mignion . That may sound good to some but that sounds disgusting to me. Guess I'll be hitting up the chick-fil-a
> 
> Chick Fil A got one of the best fast food ratings by Eat This Not That. None of their entree items are over 500 cals!
> 
> 
> Duck Mignon doesn't sound like my cup of tea either!
> 
> 
> Aimee - did you ever get to watch the end of Glee??
> 
> I did and loved it! Cried a few times. Such a sap. Really liked how they set up next year!
> 
> Ok, may not post much (or at all until Sunday) GASP!!!!! The torture!!
> 
> ~bree ~



Have a great time at the wedding Bree!!



Tracking:

Breakfast-none slept in
Lunch- 1 mini croissant, 1 tsp light mayo, 2 slices Butterball Honey Roasted Turkey, lettuce, 1 serving Kettle Sea Salt and Cracked Pepper chips, 1/2 cup of grapes, 8 ozs orange soda

450 cals

Snack- 2 cups Smart Food Cheddar Popcorn
1 Diet DP
182 cals



I've decided to use Livestrong again. I still download my cals burned into the bodybugg software but I really don't like their tracking program. Feel kinda silly using both but decided that I was being sillier forcing myself to use a program I don't like, because it's ultimately making me not track like I should.

Didn't go to the Y today. I'm puttering around the house, trying to get some projects done while DS7 is still away. Will be interesting to see how my burns compare for the day!

Catch you guys later!


----------



## officereg

mom2faith said:


> hellooooo!!!
> 
> Big update for me....check out that signature!!  We have decided to not go to Hawaii in January as planned.  We are going on a Disney Cruise in November instead!!
> 
> We have everything all worked out, I am still hoping for a better deal on the cruise , but we will be OK if we do not get one.
> 
> Here is the plan:
> 
> 3 Day Cruise
> 6 Days at ASMo, preferred, DDP
> 
> All of this, at regular price, was $3000 less than Hawaii!!  Can you believe it??So, I called yesterday to ask a few questions and found a PIN attached to my name.  It was only 20% Room, but hey, better than nothing.  Maybe Free Dining or somethig will come out. So, it is booked!!  It is confirmed!!  It is happening!!!
> 
> So this means I had better get my a$$ back on the wagon are start controlling this weight!!
> 
> Off to journal




We are doing a 7 day cruise but not until November 12, 2011.  Super excited.  I can't wait to hear about your experience.


On a personal note, I have lost 46 pounds total since I started my journey and I am seriously excited about it.  BUT I get so angry when people compliment me.  I seem to find the negative in each compliment.  Someone said "you are starting to look nice now"  Really?  Starting? and I was so hideous before that I should have had a paper bag on my head?  And today my boss (who I see maybe once a month) said the forbidden words to me "_*You have such a pretty face*_, I'm glad you decided to do something with your weight"  I am sure she said some other things too but honestly I wanted to vomit on her skinny *** feet so I think I blocked the rest out.


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

stayhomemom77 said:


> I'm taking the family back to Disney once I make my weight goal (like 18 to 20 months from now ) so I decided to begin checking into it and start pricing it out.
> 
> I'm thinking a three day Bahamian cruise and then four days with dining at Pop (or I might rent points and stay at a DVC resort, but the kids really want to check out pop so if they have a deal when the time comes, that's likely what we'll do).



Love this! I have a goal: once I lose 75 pounds, I will take a trip to DisneyWorld.  Most likely a solo trip.  It would be weird, but I would love to do the things that *I* want to do with no compromises.  I would LOVE to start planning this trip, but I have no clue when to start it!!  The last time I weighed, I lost 4 pounds since Friday, for a grand total of 20 pounds since May 3rd.  I may push this trip to a 100 pound loss, since I've been able to lose almost 20 pounds without exercising!



gellybean said:


> Gotta love fuzzy Disney math!! We go through the same process everytime we look at booking vacation. Everytime we look at going somewhere else, no one can beat Disney on the family friendly, all contained front and the budget ends up being the same or less for Disney everytime. And I'm sure my love for Disney helps tip the scale it's way!
> 
> 
> Nothing like a Disney trip to motivate you to lose weight eh??
> 
> 
> 
> Your kids are gonna love Pop! Ds7 loves it so much he sighed wistfully out the window when we pulled up in front of Pop in the ME after staying 7 days at AKL! KIDS!



Heck yea! A Disney Trip is a great motivator!  

When I go for my "goal" trip, I'm thinking about staying at Pop. I've stayed at ASMusic several times, and CBR for a week last year.  I would love to stay at the Poly or the Contemporary. Not quite in the college student budget tho!



Dizneydawn said:


> I would like to share why I am not happy about the money I spent on Treyner's first year of college.
> 
> He came upstairs an hour ago and said, "My clothes all smell like @ss and sweat still.  I think the washing machine is broke."  (He is in charge of washing his own stuff.)
> 
> We just bought a new dryer, so I, not happy upon hearing the news, went downstairs to investigate.
> 
> I poked and prodded, started and stopped.  Put the washer through a light load, heavy, spin cycle and such.
> 
> Everything seems to work fine.
> 
> I ask el idioto to come in and explain what he does...
> 
> "I start the water, put the clothes in, grab this bottle, put in a small amount because I know you have explained the amount of detergent you need to use is 1/4 of what they try and sell you on...blah blah bah."
> 
> I just shook my head.
> 
> "You big friggin idiot.  What does the bottle say it is?"
> 
> "Snuggle," he said.
> 
> "No ya brain dead bafoon, it also says fabric softener, " I pointed out.
> 
> "Well all I knew is it smelled good so that is what I used."
> 
> "What does fabric softener do?" I asked, amazed he still has not figured this out.
> 
> After showing him the 3 bottles of laundry detergent he had to use and then the little fabric softener ball - he finally got it.
> 
> "Well that explains why my clothes are soft but still stink!" He chuckled.
> 
> 
> 
> That also explains the truck of dirty laundry that came home with him!
> 
> Can I tell you I have been asking who has been using all the fabric softener in the past month and everyone says - not me.
> 
> How did I not know I should have asked, "Who is using the Snuggle to wash their clothes?"



OMG!!    I guess we should give him a little bit of credit for trying to do his own laundry?! I know grown men who don't do that!!  Hilarious tho!!

Other question/reply: someone posted about looking to do one of the Disney Marathons/Runs as a motivator??  I can't find the post!  I'm thinking of trying to do a half-marathon, I'd like to do the Princess Half-Marathon.  But I need to get my behind off the couch first! I don't think I could walk an entire marathon if given all the time in the world!  My friend who has been encouraging my weight loss journey has found out about the Marathon, and is trying to kick me into gear.  I had a whole plan this week to get started on the Wii Fit, but then I got a nasty cold, and am so stuffed up.  I think I would be setting myself up for failure to start this up now.  Oh well, there's always another day!

PS: Small victory for me today. I was able to avoid M&M's at work!! YAY!!


----------



## GaRain

Major headache today, but decided to at least get my heart rate up for 20-30 minutes.
Turns out I have lost 3 lbs since last week!!!


----------



## pipersmom

Sorry to have been gone, this week has been nuts for us! Piper's had something going on each morning at school this week (M, T & W) were the last days, and then had homebound on top of that. Today I had to drive her to WVa to meet her Dad. 

Woohoo for Disney trip planning, I've determined I NEED to finish our TR, I got really off track a while back while she was sick, and have been completely procrastinating getting back on it!

Tracking for the past 3 (?) days!! I'll just cop now to the fact that while I've been in/under range,  and not eating right!

Tues-
Breakfast- None
Lunch- Subway 6" Turkey breast no cheese w/veggies on whole wheat
Dinner- Fat Free Tuna salad on sammie thin, Yoplait Lemon Cream Pie
Snacks- Rice pudding

Cals- 1029 (1230-1580)

June 8- Done!

Wed-
Breakfast- Rice Krispies w/ blueberries & skim
Lunch- :
Dinner- 2 slices Veggie pizza
Snacks- String Cheese

Cals- 901 (1230-1580)

June 9- Done!


Thurs-
Breakfast- Jimmy Dean D-lites turkey sausage, egg white & cheese muffin
Lunch- Ham on sammie thin & string cheese
Dinner- Chicken, spinach & asiago sausage, tomatoes, green beans
Snacks- String cheese, popcorn, FF cheesecake instant pudding, Lorna Doone 100 cal pack

Cals- 1126 (1230-1580)

June 10- Done!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Well, I've read all the posts today and again am too lazy to quote so here goes:
Congrats to the fifth grade graduate - she looks so pretty in that dress!

Some people are really insensitive, even when "trying" to give a compliment.  I was at a continuing ed seminar today and saw some people I haven't seen in a while and they said things like "you look great", or "you look so trim" not "gosh it's good you lost weight.  

Cruise trip instead of Hawaii - great savings, especially when it was for a rock and nuts!!   We love the DCL - the three day is just a bit too short.  I wish they had 5 day cruises all the time!  

Sharing diet treats - I don't.  No, I'm kidding.  I don't buy a lot of "just for me" foods.  I usually do that with the fancy chocolates - don't "waste" them on the kids - they'll eat tootsie rolls and be happy!  There are a few things like drinks that I don't really want them drinking like the diet green tea I have been buying.  DD9 doesn't like much of anything, so she's not a problem.  DD7 will try anything, especially if it's not hers.

Reward trips - GREAT idea!  It would mean a lot more if I didn't plan on going somewhere all the time anyway.  So my rewards are things like massages (yes, it was wonderful!) or shopping for clothes, shoes and handbags.  Of course, when we hit the goal, we'll need a new wardrobe!

Okay - on to tracking for today.  
So it started fine.
B: Multi grain cheerios w/skim
coffee with creamer and sugar
Went to my seminar - downhill from there
3/4 cinnnamon raisin bagel (1/2 w/cream cheese - no low fat stuff)

L: Diet Coke/Pepsi (probably two to two and a half)
   Sesame Chicken w/white rice and two mini eggrolls
I didn't finish the rice.
1 1/2 fortune cookies.  (Good fortunes - one was "you will always be surrounded by  true friends" and the other was "Someone has complemented you today in your absence".  Turns out my boss and her colleagues were complimenting me and my colleagues today during a meeting!  But I digress.)

D: tuna salad sandwich on whole wheat thin
    a few grapes (like 4)

Snack - pita chips

Notice the absence of veggies!!! I bought a bunch last night, but today just didn't want to eat them.  Nope, not in the mood.  Will try tomorrow.  I am having friends over for dinner (probably pizza) but will be having salad too.  I'll be packing a lot of veggies in my lunch.  So I might not make the challenge of 5 out of 7 days (I can't remember!).  I should keep track of this stuff somewhere else.  I had been keeping a notebook some of the days.  Need to be more consistent.

June 10 done


----------



## Duchie

Hey all!

Just a quick drive-by post on my way to bed.



njcarita said:


> we'll last night while we were having dinner ... one of my lg fillings fell our of one on my molars...while my husband was heading to the phone to call the dentist for me.. he starts calling me from the study... "hon u are not going to believe this I just snapped a front tooth".... I really thought he was kidding.... sadly he wasn't...



Owwwwie!



mom2faith said:


> We are going on the Nov 11 cruise and then afterwards staying for 6 nights.  Back home on Nov 21, and DD turns 6 on Nov 21!!  Perfect present for her  She is thrilled!! [COLOR]/QUOTE]
> 
> What a cool trip!
> 
> 
> 
> zoegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys!
> Only have time for a quick post. I'm trying to get packed up & ready to head out of town in the morning. BIL is getting married this weekend, so we'll be knee deep in festivities all weekend. I'm not too worried about eating badly, I hear they are going to serve stuff like duck mignion . That may sound good to some but that sounds disgusting to me. Guess I'll be hitting up the chick-fil-a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ew.  Some words just should not go together, and I think "duck" and "mignon" are two of them.
> 
> 
> 
> tlenzendorf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Busy day!  Mariah's 5th grade promotion today.  When did my baby get so big?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does seem to happen overnight, doesn't it?  She's beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> officereg said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a personal note, I have lost 46 pounds total since I started my journey and I am seriously excited about it.  BUT I get so angry when people compliment me.  I seem to find the negative in each compliment.  Someone said "you are starting to look nice now"  Really?  Starting? and I was so hideous before that I should have had a paper bag on my head?  And today my boss (who I see maybe once a month) said the forbidden words to me "_*You have such a pretty face*_, I'm glad you decided to do something with your weight"  I am sure she said some other things too but honestly I wanted to vomit on her skinny *** feet so I think I blocked the rest out.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  That sounds like one of the back-handed compliments I'd get from my sister.  I had my own little moment last week at the pool.  I saw a friend there and we were chatting.  She's one of those perpetually skinny people and she started complaining about being fat and needing to lose weight.  I'm SO SICK of that!  People who know they are skinny and just say this so you will tell them how skinny they are.  I grew up with one of these (my aforementioned sister).  Anyway I just wasn't in the mood so I blurted out that I had lost 40 pounds.  I know I shouldn't have, but I just couldn't help it!  Her response was that I just looked normal to her and she really couldn't tell.
> 
> But tonight I felt redeemed.  I went to sub for a bunco group, and the girl I saw at the pool was there.  I don't see these ladies often so it has been a while since we'd been together.  I had at least 4 people ask how much weight I'd lost, and they all said that I looked like I had lost a bunch.  It felt nice for someone to notice.
> 
> I actually forgot this bunco group serves dinner so I ate before I went.  But I did have some fruit salad and a glass of wine, and skipped dessert.  I'm feeling pretty good about it right now.
Click to expand...


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

Going to give a go at tracking online...

Breakfast: USANA Vanilla shake blended with skim milk and mixed berries
Snack: Light string cheese
Lunch: USANA Chocolate shake blended with skim milk and SF Jello Mousse cup (stole this tip from whoever is drinking the protein shakes!)
Snack: Fiber Plus bar
Dinner: 2 La Tortilla Factory White Whole Wheat tortillas, *tons of romaine*, cheese, salsa, light sour cream
Snack: 2 SF Tropical Popsicles (Yummy!)

I typically track in a journal, but I thought this might allow me to be more "social" and I'll post to the group more instead of just reading every day.

June 10 Tracking DONE - Veggies Done


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Aimee  Im so glad that your son did well at the Y. Just like a little trooper!  Im so jealous of your cardio media room.  Our machines have a 30 minute limit on them so Ive never tried staying on the machines for an hour. I still have yet to watch Greys finale. I have it on the recorder but just havent had time to watch.

Julie  I think its fantastic that your kids along so well.  My sister is 5 years older than I am and we didnt have much in common when I was little. I always wished that we were more buddies.  My boys were close (just shy of 3 years) but with Stevens disability it was a little different with playtime/sharing.  How sweet that your DD wanted to make sure that her brother got his share. My sister would have taken the whole bar and never mentioned that she got it to my mother.  You did a fantastic job of raising some wonderful kids!

Now diet food used to be totally off limits to anyone else. I mean I was the only one in the house that would be eating them and since I couldnt have the other 90% of the food in the pantry then having them stay away from my one treat seemed fair to me. Plus they could plow through a box of sugar free/fat free cookies in one sitting, something that for me would have been a weeks worth of treats. Now Im getting better at sharing. The only thing that is off limits is if I buy some WW Desserts. Luckily we can get a lot more things that are lower fat now and three of the four of us could stand to lose weight so sharing is more of a common occurrence.

Jessica  I love the carrot story  I can just imagine them walking around like bugs bunny munching on the carrot.

Amy  How exciting to be going on the cruise!  And so soon too! Where do you stop?  We had such a fantastic time on our two cruises.  Have you been on one before?  You are going to have a blast! You will get hooked!  My advise, if you stop in Nassau, don't waste your time getting off the ship, stay onboard and enjoy the quiet.

Cary  Aww, sorry about your and DHs teeth. Soft food will be your friend this weekend.  I hope it doesnt hurt.

Bree  cant wait to hear what they tried to feed you at the wedding.  Hope you can smuggle in a couple of snacks. Ive never been to a Chic-a-Fil. We dont have them out here. 

Tricia  Congratulations on having a 6th grader.  I love Mariahs dress.

Zela  I hope your A/C is up and running by now.

Sara  I know what you mean, people give you this backhanded compliment. The wow, youre looking really nice today does that mean that I looked like crap yesterday?? Youre boss sounds like a winner.  So if you only an average looking face you wouldnt want to lose weight? Ill bet Dawn could come up with a fantastic come back, I too would just zone her out and ignore what she says.

Crabby Amy  You AVOIDED M&Ms?  Im in awe.Welcome to the food posting group. It really helps!

Lara  Way to go on the 3lbs! So sorry about your headache. Hope it goes away soon.

Amanda  If you dont mind my asking (and please feel free to not answer if you dont want to) what is involved in Piper being homebound? I first thought homeschooled, but then you talk about the stuff going on at school this week and then homebound. I assume it has something to do with the CF but not quite sure what is involved.

Sheree  I totally sympathize with not being able to find things to eat during meetings. Heck I plan the things and unless you have a really good caterer the choices all suck. Great fortunes!

Duchie  Good for you for speaking up to the skinny chick!  She probably said she didnt notice because she wanted the conversation to be about her again, but honestly if she didnt notice and you had lost 40 lbs then she just was just not noticing anything around her.  Good job on not eating at the bunko party even though you had already eaten. Before I would have just eaten again so as to not offend the host AND had dessert.

Food log (cont from June 9): 
Dinner: Falafel balls/ak-mok crackers/laughing cow cheese

Dessert: Skinny cow ice cream sandwich, 2 WW mint candies

Total: SparkPeople isnt talking to me right now
June 9 DONE  Veggies DONE


Breakfast: raisin bran w/ff milk
Lunch: Lean Cuisine turkey meal, cherries, fiber one bar
Snack: Orange (tried to have popcorn, but burned it BADLY)
Dinner: Falafel balls/ak-mok crackers/laughing cow cheese, taboule salad
Dessert: Strawberries with a drizzle of chocolate syrup

Total: SparkPeople isnt talking to me right now
June 10 DONE  Veggies DONE

I had a hard time today at work after lunch. I really kept wanting to munch. Tried to make popcorn in the microwave at work. Well of course I selected the microwave thats turntable doesnt turn. Just a big pillow of smoke and black little bits of charcoal.


----------



## Octoberbeauty

Just popping in to say Hi! We are super busy, but enjoying our time with my family. Noah turned two today and he got to spend some time with his cousins. He loved that and the chocolate cake and the presents. He had a grand ol day! Pics just went up on FB for those that are over there. 

WW is not going so well though! I haven't tracked in 3 days cause it's just so hard not being at home with my scales and being in control of what's served, etc. Plus there was homemade banana pudding last night and birthday cake today. Ugh! I'm just trying to portion control and not let myself get too far out of control. 

Headed to my dad's tomorrow, but I'll try to check back in in a day or two. I am trying to pop in and read so I can keep up.


----------



## pwmitch237

Food Journal:

Breakfast: Cheerios & Yogurt
Lunch: Sandwich, Baked Doritos (1 Serving), Easy Mac - Triple Cheese
Dinner: 5 Small Onion Rings, Ceaser Salad, 2 Meatballs
Snack: None
Exercise: None (Rest Day)

June 10 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

"Even if you're on the RIGHT TRACK, you'll get run over if you just SIT THERE!" - Will Rogers


----------



## zoegirl

CrabbyYetLovable said:


> Other question/reply: someone posted about looking to do one of the Disney Marathons/Runs as a motivator??  I can't find the post!  I'm thinking of trying to do a half-marathon, I'd like to do the Princess Half-Marathon.  But I need to get my behind off the couch first! I don't think I could walk an entire marathon if given all the time in the world!  My friend who has been encouraging my weight loss journey has found out about the Marathon, and is trying to kick me into gear.  I had a whole plan this week to get started on the Wii Fit, but then I got a nasty cold, and am so stuffed up.  I think I would be setting myself up for failure to start this up now.  Oh well, there's always another day!
> 
> PS: Small victory for me today. I was able to avoid M&M's at work!! YAY!!





Amy - it was me that posted about it. To do any disney race you have to be able to keep a 16 minute mile pace. Doesn't matter if you walk, run, or skip. I have done the full marathon 3 times and the goofy's race & a half challenge (half mary on saturday & full mary on sunday) 1 time. So much fun, yes it was tough, but if you train you'll be ready. 

brkfst - greek yogurt w/honey, coffee w/creamer
lunch - turkey sammie on arnold thin, roasted asparagus
dinner - salad bar & cup of fire roasted tortilla soup @ Jason's deli.

June 10 done
veggies done

ok, off to the wedding festivities. 

Hope ya'll have a FANTASTIC weekend!

~bree~!


----------



## pipersmom

Good morning all..have a little time this morning so thought I'd respond to a couple of posts!

Julie- It's only Piper and I, so she does have some of my "diet" food- she loves the FF Yoplait yogurt- I think because of the dessert flavors it comes in, lol. We also do 100 calorie packs, 100 calorie ice cream sandwiches, etc, and she's always welcome to those as well. I think the only thing I don't let her have is the WW ice cream bars- the price on them is ridiculous!  She tends to be close to overweight (she's 82 lbs..9 yrs old), and with her lungs, it's better for her to be in the 70-80% range for weight, so I let her go for it. Once she's back here full-time in the fall, I'll be curious to see what happens, she usually gains 5-10 lbs at her Dad's because he does not limit what she eats at all *sure, honey..you can have 4 bowls of cereal  * and buys lots of junk food.

Barb- The lady not "noticing" the weight you've lost has to be delusional! Sounds like a case of "well, that's not about me so let's talk about something else." Very cool your friends at Bunco did notice though!

Tricia- Mariah looked so pretty, you have to be so proud of her! Kids go to elementary here until 6th grade, so not something I have to worry about yet- the time passes way tooo quickly!

Jane- Piper is on homebound because of the CF. She was in the hospital for 3 weeks before school started, then back in two weeks after being in the classroom. Her Dr and I decided with so much stuff going around (swine flu, etc), the best idea would be for her not to be there. What happens is that a teacher from the county is assigned to her, and works with her for 5 hours a week. She also has maybe an hours worth of homework on a "heavy" day. The teacher uses the curriculum the classroom teacher provides, and Piper can attend things like field trips, be in the talent show, etc. She pulled straight A's all year and was the top Accelerated Reader in the primary grades (k-3), as well as receiving a couple of other awards. It definitely didn't hurt her academically, but I'm also very involved..ie, I ride her butt to get stuff done, and done right, not sloppily.  Her Dr has already mentioned her doing homebound again next year, but we're going to wait and see how she does with the classroom first. I love Piper to death, but 24/7 of just the two of us made for a veeeeeeery long 7 months! I don't like to ask other people to watch her because of her medication routine.

Sherry-   Noah!  Enjoy the time with your family!


----------



## njcarita

tracking for  yesterday 6/10/10

exercise:  went on 3 walks( morning , afternoon and evening) for a total of 3 miles


Breakfast
1cup of half decaf coffee with 1/2t sugar and 2T fat free half and half
otmmeal 1t fat free half and half and 2t brown sugar
bottle of h20

snack
cream spinach

lunch
tricolor roasted peppers and beet salad w/drizzle of olive oil and feta cheese
bottle of water

snack
breyers choc chip natural yogart
15 tortilla chips with Mango salsa

dinner
1 slice of dominos plain cheese pizza
bottle of H20

snack
1/2 glass of Sangria


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

uh, oh....scale this am is not pretty. Which makes me do what? Eat a huge bowl of cereal instead of my little teeny one. I'm so bad. Like, fine! You say I'm heavier today?! I'll show you heavy! And then I'm overeating and feeling bad. 

SOOOOOOOOOOO I am getting on here at 8 am to say I'm not going to overeat all day. I'm getting back on track right NOW!


cereal/skim
leftover turkey chili
cheese/crackers
6 chix nuggets, mac salad (too much...again with the things that aren't pre-portioned. I just keep talking at dinner and taking another scoop), couscous w/ veggies (only one small scoop of this one)
35 calorie fudge bar
also - 4th day of jazzercise this week
June 10 done

love the idea of a WDW trip at goal weight!!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Good morning lads and lasses!!
I'm going to be selfish for just a moment and announce that despite stuffing my face this week (or perhaps because of it) I weighed in this morning at 249.6, which means...















I'm down 0.6 of a pound already this week!!!

HOORAY!!! 

Okay, sorry.  And no, that wasn't really necessary but I had to show my excitement somehow.

Okay, on to you guys...

Jane:  Awww.  You're making me blush.  Thanks for the compliments about my parenting skills.  But I have to admit that I don't think I can take credit for it.  Maybe it's a bit nurture but I think it's mostly nature...they just like to share with each other.

Bree:  What the heck is duck mignon?
I tried to look up pics of this dish on google and all I could find was something that looked like puke on a plate.  I hope they have salad and bread!!  Culinary "delights" notwithstanding, I hope you have a great time at the wedding.

Sara and Barb:  I'm very active in my church and I'm a leader in the Young Women's organization (girls 12 to 18).  I have a couple of teeny tiny sweeties and one of them has shot up quite a bit in the last year but has also packed on about 35 pounds as well.  Now it doesn't show because she got so much taller and just sort of filled out a bit more but she complains about her weight gain quite a bit.  She is so funny because I'm pretty matter of fact about being fat.  I refer to myself as fat all the time and she always cringes when I do.  It's hilarious!!  

My girls are young but have learned to be quite tactful with their compliments.  It's a shame that grown women need further schooling on this one.  (I'm about as sensitive as a rhino anyway so none of the things you told me would have hurt my feelings in the least but I can understand how they would hurt other people.)

As for the chick who claimed not to have noticed the forty pound weight loss.  My fat fanny, she didn't notice!!  She was so LYING!!  I totally would have said, "oh, so I've always looked this good to you?  How nice of you to say."

Sherry:  Happy Birthday to Noah!!  I hope the tracking goes better for you once you are home and back into a normal routine.  Good job on trying to watch portion control!!  You may be down this week anyhow and surprise yourself.  

Now to track...

Wednesday 
B-instant oatmeal, yogurt, apple
L-cheese and tomato on english muffin, chicken noodle soup, baby carrots, rice crackers, ww oatmeal raisin cookies (2)
D-veggie burger with cheese, pickles, 100 cal pack of doritos, salad with salsa and sour cream for dressing
S-4 point ice cream bar, pita chips and hummus
June 9 done

Thursday
B-egg and cheese on english muffin
L-rice crackers, chicken noodle soup, baby carrots, yogurt, salad with salsa and light ceasar dressing, whole grain crackers
D-chicken breast, baby carrots, 1/2 cup mac and cheese
S-ww lemon cake, light popcorn
June 10 done


Have a great weekend ladies and gents!!  I know I will because....

I LOST WEIGHT THIS WEEK!!!!!!!:

Okay, I'm done now.


----------



## mom2faith

stayhomemom77 said:


> Hey Amy,
> 
> Congrats on the switch from Hawaii to ASMu and cruise!!  I'm excited for you.
> 
> Aimee told me that she plans trips constantly, even if they end up getting canceled and I decided to be a copycat.
> 
> I'm taking the family back to Disney once I make my weight goal (like 18 to 20 months from now ) so I decided to begin checking into it and start pricing it out.
> 
> I'm thinking a three day Bahamian cruise and then four days with dining at Pop (or I might rent points and stay at a DVC resort, but the kids really want to check out pop so if they have a deal when the time comes, that's likely what we'll do).
> 
> Is it the Bahamas you are doing?



Yes.  Nassau and Castaway Cay.  I am the same, I have to have a trip being planned at all times.  But the Hawaii what I was just not "feeling" - KWIM??  I never got that "This is going to be great!" feeling.  And neither did DH.  So I am glad it worked out.

On a side note - since I am telling our Friends and Family that we are going on a Cruise I have managed to avoid the "You are going to Disney AGAIN!!" statements.  WHEW!!  In reality, we are still spening 6 days at WDW!!  (But don't tell them that...shhhhh!!!)



tlenzendorf said:


> Her with her BFFs



You have a beautiful daughter!!  She does look all grown up there!!  I love the dress you chose!



officereg said:


> We are doing a 7 day cruise but not until November 12, 2011.  Super excited.  I can't wait to hear about your experience.
> 
> 
> On a personal note, I have lost 46 pounds total since I started my journey and I am seriously excited about it.  BUT I get so angry when people compliment me.  I seem to find the negative in each compliment.  Someone said "you are starting to look nice now"  Really?  Starting? and I was so hideous before that I should have had a paper bag on my head?  And today my boss (who I see maybe once a month) said the forbidden words to me "_*You have such a pretty face*_, I'm glad you decided to do something with your weight"  I am sure she said some other things too but honestly I wanted to vomit on her skinny *** feet so I think I blocked the rest out.



Yeah, I would have punched her in the throat!!   

You are doing a great job - forget about everyone else, this is for you!!

And I will let you know about our cruise.  Funny that is it the same time of year, only a year apart!!


2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Amy – How exciting to be going on the cruise!  And so soon too! Where do you stop?  We had such a fantastic time on our two cruises.  Have you been on one before?  You are going to have a blast! You will get hooked!  My advise, if you stop in Nassau, don't waste your time getting off the ship, stay onboard and enjoy the quiet.



funny you should say that, that is kind of what we were thinking.  This trip we want to enjoy the "cruise" part of it.  And it appears that the things to do in Nassau are quite pricey!!  DD is the perfect age for us to just sit by the pool and enjoy the atmosphere.  So as of right ow that is the plan. Thank youfor the tip 



stayhomemom77 said:


> I'm down 0.6 of a pound already this week!!!
> 
> HOORAY!!!
> 
> 
> I LOST WEIGHT THIS WEEK!!!!!!!:
> 
> Okay, I'm done now.



WOW!  Great Job!! Keep it up and you will have a great weigh in on Monday!!  What a great way to motivate you through the weekend!!



The last three days have bee kind of bleh for me.  I have not eaten much, but I have not eaten well either. Let's jus tput it this way - Pamprin and Midol are my BFF's this week.  Just do not feel like eating, healthy or otherwise.  

But, next week I will be all better and raring to go!!

Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Good morning all,

I'm posting this morning because Jim had to drop me off at work on his way (an hour earlier than normal). We're going to Charlotte's graduation tonight and didn't want to have two cars to deal with afterwards.

Amanda - thanks for the explanation. Thats what I first thought, but then I was confused about the school programs. I can see how Piper would be at the top of her class, she's getting one on one attention. But that can just be difficult for you as well.  When Steven was in grade school I would work with him after school to "catch up" on the work that he couldn't finish during the day because he couldn't concentrate with all the noise in the classroom. We would be sitting there for 4-5 hours after the poor kid had been sitting in class for about the same amount of time. It was a stressfull time till we finally moved him to a private school for kids with disabilities that had really small class sizes.

Julie - don't sell yourself short, nature has something to do with it, but if it isn't nurtured then it doesn't show.  Suck it up and admit you did a great job teaching those girls some fantastic manners. Oh, and congrats on the weight loss!!!

Michele - don't let one weigh in get you down. Have a light lunch and tomorrow will be better.  You can do it!

Amy - I've been noodling over trying to get in shape for a half marathon. Kind of scares me to think of it actually, but the thought of actually accomplishing it would just blow my socks off.  Hmmm, maybe if I work on it slowly. The thought of 13+ miles at a 16 minute mile is scary. 

I'm going to try and be really good today. We won't be eating dinner till after the graduation (so not till at least 9pm). I'm going to subway to have lunch with my Ex-SIL so I'm going to have to ask them to PILE on the veggies so I can hopefully fill up and not munch my way through the afternoon.

We're supposed to be getting our internet connection at home worked on tomorrow, so hopefully I'll be able to get online over the weekend.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Dis Name		Name			Total Loss
Dizneydawn		Dawn			-4.4
Grumpyyoungguy		Dan			-5.8
Stitchfan23		Heather			-16.2
Stacybaeasm		Stacy			x
MulanUSAF		Leen			-19.2
gellybean		Aimee			-7
Leash		Alicia			-5
MNdisneygirl		Sheree			-10.5
luvsJack		Sharon			x
PixiePlanner		Jessica			-6
Shellabell		Michelle			-10.5
ski_mom		Becky			-7
eliz 991		Elizabeth			-0.8
Hanutedmansionmommna		Michele			-7
Duchie		Barb			-25.5
Mom2Faith		Amy			-5.6
tlenzendorf		Tricia			-4.1
CrabbyyetLovable		Amy			x
albertamommyof4		Tammy			-14
2 eagle mom		Jane			-4.4
njcarita		Cary			-4
zoegirl		Bree			-1.3
officereg		Sara			-16
Octoberbeauty		Sherry			-7.4
Scrappy_Tink		Kelly			x
pipersmom		Amanda			-8.2
stayhomemom77		Julie			-10.8
adnilele		Danielle			x
anna114		Anna			x
graciejane		Grace			x
pwmitch237		Patrick			-2.4
mstinson14		Megan			up 1
zela		Zela			-5.2
GaRain		Lara			-8

Here is the final tally after a few more posts.  Let's all stay strong through this weekend and push that number through the roof on Monday!!!

*
-216.3  Total Loss!!!!*


----------



## Mndisneygirl

pwmitch237 said:


> "Even if you're on the RIGHT TRACK, you'll get run over if you just SIT THERE!" - Will Rogers


 
I LOVE this!!!  It's even funny!

Woo hoo - I broke the 10 lb. mark!  Congrats to all!  
Dawn - where do I find the new picture?


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

Quick Post

Just had some of the Crustless Strawberry Pie that I think Pipersmom posted?? Sorry, I'm terrible with names online! Usually I just scroll through and notice the siggies!  The pie is super good! I think I might go and get some SF or FF Redi Whip or Cool Whip though. Might up the ante just a touch!

Off to get my 10 pound reward pedicure! I didn't come up with a reward for 15 pounds... Might need to think of one for 25... I think I may have lost a few pounds this week, so I might be close to 20 pounds lost!  

Also, I'm going to take some of that pie home to my family.  I don't need to eat the whole thing!!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Oh friends, I am struggling so much I can hardly handle it.  I have sunk back into my depression and it is making it very hard to be motivated at all.  I can't sleep at night.  I don't fall asleep until 4 am or later so I can't get up in the morning.  I can't find any motivation to work out - I have only worked out once this week and it's Friday!!!  I can't bring myself to eat right.  I just can't do anything except sit and cry.  It's time for a change in my life, I just don't know how to make it.  I know the scale is NOT going to be friendly this week, and it shouldn't be.  God knows, I've managed to do a lot of nothing this week.


----------



## lizzyb5280

Hello all!  Just a quick catch-up post, I'll try to reply to everyone later.

It's a good thing I enjoyed my roll Wednesday evening, as I ended up with two spots on each of my ring fingers where the skin rubbed off.  Guess I need to get some full-finger w/c gloves for when I'm rolling at higher speeds; currently all I have are half-finger gloves that wouldn't cover these spots (on the sides between the two knuckles).

My DH has me totally confused in his support for my weight loss.  Wednesday he made the queso dip, and last night after dinner he had me & DD making chocolate chip cookies!    But on the flip side, the last two days he's gotten to come home for lunch, and brought stuff home for me & DD.  Yesterday he brought me the Orchard Chicken Salad from Subway he knew I wanted to try, and today when he went to Taco Bell he got my tacos "fresco style".  Now if only I hadn't eaten half of DD's bean burrito that she didn't finish, along with a few cinnamon twists, I would have come out pretty well.  Fortunate I guess that I didn't eat breakfast today, sitting at 860 calories so far.

Tracking for Thursday-
Breakfast - Banana - 109 calories
Lunch - 6" Orchard Chicken Salad on Honey Wheat bread, Wheat Thins - 590 calories
Snack - none
Dinner - Baked perch, Sauteed summer vegetables (squash, zucchini, tomato, onion), Pasta Roni Mushrooms in Cream Sauce, 2 glass of milk, 2 Chocolate chip cookies - 813 calories

Total - 1511 calories

*THURSDAY JUNE 10 DONE*


----------



## gellybean

officereg said:


> On a personal note, I have lost 46 pounds total since I started my journey and I am seriously excited about it.  BUT I get so angry when people compliment me.  I seem to find the negative in each compliment.  Someone said "you are starting to look nice now"  Really?  Starting? and I was so hideous before that I should have had a paper bag on my head?  And today my boss (who I see maybe once a month) said the forbidden words to me "_*You have such a pretty face*_, I'm glad you decided to do something with your weight"  I am sure she said some other things too but honestly I wanted to vomit on her skinny *** feet so I think I blocked the rest out.



I had a friend that lost a lot of weight and one of her co-workers gave her a congratulations card for being half the woman she used to be. My friend was not amused. I don't get how some people can be so insensitive! Or the ones that just don't get it. Really, is it that hard to put yourself in someone else's shoes for a minute to know what is gonna sound like an insult to them??



CrabbyYetLovable said:


> PS: Small victory for me today. I was able to avoid M&M's at work!! YAY!!



Way to go avoiding the M&Ms!!



GaRain said:


> Major headache today, but decided to at least get my heart rate up for 20-30 minutes.
> Turns out I have lost 3 lbs since last week!!!



Awesome that you got your heart rate up even with a headache! That's dedication!!



pipersmom said:


> Sorry to have been gone, this week has been nuts for us! Piper's had something going on each morning at school this week (M, T & W) were the last days, and then had homebound on top of that. Today I had to drive her to WVa to meet her Dad.
> 
> My hubby has family in WV! Where bouts?
> 
> Woohoo for Disney trip planning, I've determined I NEED to finish our TR, I got really off track a while back while she was sick, and have been completely procrastinating getting back on it!
> 
> I need to finish mine too. I've got one update left and it'll be finished. Need to get that done this weekend!





tlenzendorf said:


> Busy day!  Mariah's 5th grade promotion today.  When did my baby get so big?



Time goes by tooooo fast!! Except when you want it to and then it won't go by fast enough.

Mariah is too cute and looks super happy to be graduating 5th grade! Is she excited about Jr. High/Middle School or nervous?



Zela said:


> No exercise today.  The air conditioner is out at the house and it is terrible.  My hubby and the handyman guy are working on it right now.  I hope it is easy to fix.




Hope it was easy to fix too!!



Duchie said:


> Really?  That sounds like one of the back-handed compliments I'd get from my sister.  I had my own little moment last week at the pool.  I saw a friend there and we were chatting.  She's one of those perpetually skinny people and she started complaining about being fat and needing to lose weight.  I'm SO SICK of that!  People who know they are skinny and just say this so you will tell them how skinny they are.  I grew up with one of these (my aforementioned sister).  Anyway I just wasn't in the mood so I blurted out that I had lost 40 pounds.  I know I shouldn't have, but I just couldn't help it!  Her response was that I just looked normal to her and she really couldn't tell.
> 
> But tonight I felt redeemed.  I went to sub for a bunco group, and the girl I saw at the pool was there.  I don't see these ladies often so it has been a while since we'd been together.  I had at least 4 people ask how much weight I'd lost, and they all said that I looked like I had lost a bunch.  It felt nice for someone to notice.
> 
> I actually forgot this bunco group serves dinner so I ate before I went.  But I did have some fruit salad and a glass of wine, and skipped dessert.  I'm feeling pretty good about it right now.



That chick at the pool sounds like she's got some vision issues. There's no way 40 lbs isn't noticeable!! 
Glad the bunco ladies noticed!!



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Aimee – I’m so glad that your son did well at the Y. Just like a little trooper!  I’m so jealous of your cardio media room.  Our machines have a 30 minute limit on them so I’ve never tried staying on the machines for an hour. I still have yet to watch Grey’s finale. I have it on the recorder but just haven’t had time to watch.
> 
> Let me know what you think when you get around to watching the Grey's finale!
> That stinks that your gym has a 30 min limit but I guess I understand why some places have the need. An hour was a bit much. My tush was HURTING! I need to do an hour total and mix up the machines some!
> 
> I had a hard time today at work after lunch. I really kept wanting to munch. Tried to make popcorn in the microwave at work. Well of course I selected the microwave that’s turntable doesn’t turn. Just a big pillow of smoke and black little bits of charcoal….



I guess the microwave decided to help you out with the munching desire. 



Octoberbeauty said:


> Noah turned two today and he got to spend some time with his cousins.
> :bday
> 
> WW is not going so well though! I haven't tracked in 3 days cause it's just so hard not being at home with my scales and being in control of what's served, etc.



It is a lot harder to track when you are away from your tools and aren't in control of the cooking!! I feel your pain!



hanutedmansionmomma said:


> uh, oh....scale this am is not pretty. Which makes me do what? Eat a huge bowl of cereal instead of my little teeny one. I'm so bad. Like, fine! You say I'm heavier today?! I'll show you heavy! And then I'm overeating and feeling bad.
> 
> SOOOOOOOOOOO I am getting on here at 8 am to say I'm not going to overeat all day. I'm getting back on track right NOW!



Apparently I'm the opposite. If I have a loss in the morning I eat more that day. When I have a gain I panic and really watch it that day. Which is stupid because I should be really watching it on the days I'm down too to get down farther!! 

Way to get on here and post to get yourself back on track! 



stayhomemom77 said:


> Have a great weekend ladies and gents!!  I know I will because....
> 
> I LOST WEIGHT THIS WEEK!!!!!!!:
> 
> Okay, I'm done now.



Congrats!! That's great!! Are you on facebook Julie?? I don't remember if you were already a member of Skinny Island when we set up each other on facebook. If you are and want to friend up, pm ur name or email. 



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> We're supposed to be getting our internet connection at home worked on tomorrow, so hopefully I'll be able to get online over the weekend.


 
 for getting your internet working at home so you can be on over the weekend!! 



Stacybaeasm said:


> Oh friends, I am struggling so much I can hardly handle it.  I have sunk back into my depression and it is making it very hard to be motivated at all.  I can't sleep at night.  I don't fall asleep until 4 am or later so I can't get up in the morning.  I can't find any motivation to work out - I have only worked out once this week and it's Friday!!!  I can't bring myself to eat right.  I just can't do anything except sit and cry.  It's time for a change in my life, I just don't know how to make it.  I know the scale is NOT going to be friendly this week, and it shouldn't be.  God knows, I've managed to do a lot of nothing this week.




  

I know how hard it is. I was in tears last night talking to hubby. Will explain later in my personal update. But I know how hard it is and how easy it is to get down and to quit trying. I know I know !!

All you have to do is make a U Turn. One day at a time. One baby step at a time. You can do this!! It's not just about the destination but the journey! 



lizzyb5280 said:


> My DH has me totally confused in his support for my weight loss.  Wednesday he made the queso dip, and last night after dinner he had me & DD making chocolate chip cookies!    But on the flip side, the last two days he's gotten to come home for lunch, and brought stuff home for me & DD.  Yesterday he brought me the Orchard Chicken Salad from Subway he knew I wanted to try, and today when he went to Taco Bell he got my tacos "fresco style".



Totally know what you mean. Hubby sends me mixed messages too. I try to celebrate the way he helps me and try to circumvent the ways he gets me off track. Sometimes I'm more successful than others!


Personal update:

Ok so yesterday started out really well and then went downhill quickly. Around 8pm. Seems to be my witching hour I guess because I started munching on everything I could find. I can't even finish tracking yesterday because I have no clue what I ate. 

It was horrible.

And totally emotionally and hormonally driven.

DH and I had a long talk and I basically blabbered and bawled all over the place for about an hour. I guess I'm finally starting to uncover some of those demons I claimed I didn't know what were. In my first post on Skinny Island I said I didn't know what my issues were that caused me to become so overweight. I knew I liked food a lot and wasn't very active. I knew there were some things in my past that were less than stellar but not tragic. I knew I had some self worth issues.
Well, I guess last night I put a b and c together and saw the big picture of WTH???

It's a lot to process and a lot of it is pretty personal, things I'm not comfortable putting on here. Not for lack of trust in any of y'all. Just the format.

So I'm starting the process of processing. And there may be more I haven't put together that's still to come.

I may not have a great weigh in Monday. But emotionally this week will be a huge victory for me.

Hubby really really really wants to do Weight Watchers again. And I'm butting my head against the brick wall because I feel like a fickle pickle with all my diets I'm "gonna do". 

We're still discussing. If we do WW again, I will continue with bodybugg at least for seeing what activities burn what. 

I'm still puttering around the house today, working on cleaning out the office. Shredded a bunch of papers from old statements I've kept. It's kinda cathartic! Maybe I should shred a pound of paper for every pound I lose!! 

Took DS2 to the ENT today. He's speech delayed by about 3 - 6 mths. Every other milestone is normal so they aren't worried about any underlying causes, just slow to talk. We took him to the ENT 2 mths ago and he had some negative pressure on his ears, fluid on his ear drums, and his hearing test wasn't in the normal range. The doctor explained it as the way we hear on an airplane when our ears are all plugged up. That's how DS2 was hearing things because of all the fluid and pressure.

So we tried two months of nasal sprary and allergy meds, daily, and then we had to re-assess to see if that was working or if he'd need his adenoids removed and possibly tubes put in.

He had his re-test today and everything was in the normal range!!!!!   No surgery for him! 

We're gonna continue the meds and then look into speech therapy in the fall if he hasn't caught up by then. I've definitely noticed an improvement in the # of words in his vocabulary since we started the meds. And he's starting to put 2 and 3 words together. So lots of progress!!  So happy he won't need the surgery!!!! 


Today's tracking has been weird because we're totally off schedule with his early morning appointment. The good news is I resisted going through a drive thru while we were out and about earlier!

Breakfast -
2 pb and cheese crackers

Snack - 2 crackers with 2 small pieces of cheese and 2 bites of deli turkey (stole off DS2's plate)

I nuked and tried two different Healthy Choice/Smart Ones and threw them both away after 1 bite each. NASTY! Most of the ones I've tried I liked but these two were gross.

How the heck do you track that?! 



Be back tonight! Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## mstinson14

Thanks so much for the suggestions a few days back.   I am going to use those tonight when the family goes out out to their anual friday night dinner!!


----------



## mstinson14

This thread has made me motivated once again.  Tonight I am off to the gym after we eat supper!!  It's a start right?


----------



## stayhomemom77

Aimee:

Well, I don't know how to feel about your emotional discovery.  I guess I'm glad that you're starting to connect with the WHY of it but I hate that it's a painful process right now.   to you while you process.

I wouldn't feel bad about going back and forth on which diet to pick.  It's a harrowing experience and there's a lot to consider.  Personally, I love WW but I'd be even more inclined to do it if I knew hubby was going to do it with me.  Just something to consider.  

In the end though, you need to do what works for you.  So my advice is to just pick one and then commit to it!!  Tell yourself that you are doing that plan for X amount of months and then you can reassess at the end of that time and see what the next step should be.  Stay with it, switch it up...whatever.  But during those X months, focus solely on that particular plan and ignore the rest.  Otherwise you just drive yourself crazy.  It's the whole "grass is always greener" conundrum.  

You know all this, you give others on this board all kinds of great advice, now give some to yourself.

I know that I didn't find success until I acknowledged that this was going to be a long process for getting to my goal weight and that once there I'd have to implement life long eating and exercising changes to prevent it from getting put right back on again.  We love you, we're here for you and we aren't going anywhere. 

Hooray for no surgery!!

Hooray for not going through the drive thru!!

Have a great weekend!!


----------



## gellybean

stayhomemom77 said:


> Aimee:
> 
> Well, I don't know how to feel about your emotional discovery.  I guess I'm glad that you're starting to connect with the WHY of it but I hate that it's a painful process right now.   to you while you process.
> 
> Thanks Julie. It's something we all go through in this journey, in one form or another. I've been dealing with the fallout for years, just didn't realize the full magnitude of the issues in their entirety until last night.
> 
> I wouldn't feel bad about going back and forth on which diet to pick.  It's a harrowing experience and there's a lot to consider.  Personally, I love WW but I'd be even more inclined to do it if I knew hubby was going to do it with me.  Just something to consider.
> 
> Kinda the way I'm leaning too. His support is important and likewise my support of him should be important. It's not like he's leading me to the darkside of anything.
> 
> (funny side note-my ring tone for my ex husband is Darth Vadar's theme song. Ba ba baaaaa ba ba bum ba ba bum.  )
> 
> 
> 
> In the end though, you need to do what works for you.  So my advice is to just pick one and then commit to it!!  Tell yourself that you are doing that plan for X amount of months and then you can reassess at the end of that time and see what the next step should be.  Stay with it, switch it up...whatever.  But during those X months, focus solely on that particular plan and ignore the rest.  Otherwise you just drive yourself crazy.  It's the whole "grass is always greener" conundrum.
> 
> 
> Good advice. And I agree. I am not quiting the Body Bugg, not that I ever intended to, just clarifying. I will do it for the entire 6 months I have a free subscription for their software. I am only using it for the calorie burns as of right now. But I am tracking cals so I know what my deficits/surpluses are. I'm just not tracking my cals in the Body Bugg program. If we start WW, I will continue to track cals, afterall it's all kinda the same thing. WW just puts it into a formula of cals/fat/fiber.
> 
> When my free subscription is up, in about 5 mths, I'll assess then if there's a need for me to pay for Bugg software to check my burns as well as WW online.
> 
> 
> You know all this, you give others on this board all kinds of great advice, now give some to yourself.
> 
> Awww... thanks.  Sometimes it's easier to look at other's problems and offer advice than it is to see our own problems and hear our own voice of advice.



Tracking update:
Breakfast - 2 cheese pb crackers 65 cals (reposting it to show cals)

Lunch - Went back and made more of those little cracker/cheese/turkey bites.
I'm loving these little cornbread mini crackers I can get at HEB. 16 crackers are 110 cals, 3 g fat, and only 19 carbs. I had 10 crackers total including the 2 I stole off of DS2. 
2 slices of Turkey
1 slice muenster cheese

215 cals

Afternoon snack-
1 cup Dryer Peanut Butter Cup ice cream 260 cals 

It was yummy and filling and I ate slowly and savored every bite. And the fat in it tied me over til dinner, which I'm about to eat at 10pm! 


Dinner -DH brought home food from work. Lean proteins and a baked potato and veggies. 

Added a WW candy bar ice cream thing and 1 kelloggs fiber plus dark chocolate almond bar

Finished the day at 1555 cals

Friday, June 11 DONE


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Kind of a busy day and I didn't write any food down, so here's what I remember:
B: English muffin w/peanut butter
    coffee/creamer/sugar
L: greek yogurt and strawberries, string cheese
S:  3 hershey's mini special darks
    1/2 yellow pepper
    cashews
    about  8 or 10 grapes  
Some of the Snack was supposed to be my lunch, but didn't get to eat it until later due to work.
D: 1 1/2 cups ceasar salad (lite dressing)
    2 pieces pizza with chicken, bacon, artichoke and spinach from Papa Murphy's (regular crust)
1 rocky road brownie (OY!)
2 glasses red wine
I had company for dinner tonight.  I really don't want to know the calories.  On the other hand, I did eat a lot of veggies and fruit.

Veggies done.
June 11 done.

Stacy - I'm so sorry you're struggling.    I hope you find what you need to make a change.  We are here for you.

Aimee - hang in there!  I hope your emotional breakthrough helps you along the journey, but I'm sorry that it has to be so hard.  I hope that whichever way you go whether WW or something else, you and your DH can work together and make it work for you! 

Lizzy - way to go on the rolling!  But definitely protect your hands!!  

I'm tired.  Just want to sit and watch a movie, but not much on and now it's too late to start something.  Big weekend of dance recitals for the girls, so I'll have to bring some healthy snacks along.
Have a good weekend all!!


----------



## Zela

Please excuse me while I rant, briefly:

Okay, we got the a/c fixed, but then Suzy got sick.  A couple of days ago she vomited 7 times.  Yesterday she started drooling and had diarrhea and then vomited three more times.  We thought about going to the emergency vet, but it would have been too expensive.  We decided to wait until morning and check on her periodically through the night.  I called in to work and left a voicemail for my boss that I would be using my paid time off for today (per her instructions when she hired me).  Best we could tell from talking to others, she had eaten a poisonous mushroom.  I am one of those people that loves their dogs like they are human children.

This morning, we were going to take her to the vet right at 8 o'clock.  My boss called me and told me she "really" needed me to come and do the census at the hospital and to run(23 mile round trip) some orders to a dr to sign because there was no one else to do it..................She did the census before me and she could have easily done it in about 20 minutes so it frustrated me(turns out she did end up doing it later on that day)..............and the running with the paper work is not even supposed to be my job.  When I got hired on, I was only supposed to be a secretary.  They wanted me to do the running just until they could hire somebody else to do it, but that has been 3 and a half months now.  But I digress.  Anyway, every other day this week I met the dr at 845 at his hospital to sign orders.  I figured I could drop Suzy and Michael(my hubby) off at the vet at 8; run to the hospital and get the dr to sign the orders; return the orders to work, pick them up from the vet and then take my husband to work by 930.  I hurried on to work and started to engage in this plan......I got the orders and was on my way to the hospital when I called the dr to let him know.....he said he was going to be an hour late to work and that he wouldn't be at the hospital until at least 930.  So I called my boss and just told her that it wasn't going to work because I couldn't wait that long.  She told me to bring the orders back and "we would talk on Monday".  What does that even mean? Hello! I was using my paid time off that I earned.  I think she may have been irritated because I told her that I took off to take care of my dog.  I have worked for the same company for almost 5 years now and I have only been asked to come in on a day that I called in twice.  Both times I was staying out to take care of the dog and bring her to the vet.  Some people just don't get it when you care about your pets.

The good news is, they gave Suzy some medicine and some shots and she is eating and keeping it down.  I am so irritated about this situation it makes me want to quit my job and go work as a waitress somewhere.

My eating was a little off today:

Breakfast :
None
Lunch:
None
Lupper:
3 scrambled eggs with cheese
Snack:
4 squirts of redi whip right into the mouth:
Supper:
A nice little salad from Publix that contained about:
2c lettuce
5-6 grape tomatoes
2 tblsp hidden valley ranch
Snack:
2 tblsp cheese whiz

June 11th Done

Veggies Done

I almost didn't get my veggies today.  I went grocery shopping at Publix and saw their salads.  They were reasonably priced and looked really fresh so I got one.  It was good.

Also, yesterday I didn't eat anything for supper.  Me and my hubby just had some homemade pina coladas(so good).  They were not low carb at all.


----------



## mstinson14

Breakfast
2 ham and cheese sandwiches   I KNOW   IT'S BADD
Lunch
2 weight watchers fettucini alfredo tv dinners   ONCE AGAINN BADD
Supper  (this is when it gets good)
grilled chicken
baked potato
house salad



exercise:1 hour at the gym

Megan


----------



## tiresmokindad

Nice photo in Disney. Specially in the Skinny Island. I really love to go to that place.


----------



## pwmitch237

Mndisneygirl said:


> I LOVE this!!!  It's even funny!



Glad you like it!

Food Journal Time:

Breakfast: Cheerios & Yogurt (240)
Lunch: Sandwich, Baked Doritos (1 Serving), & Snapple (485)
Dinner: Sandwich, Lean Cuisine Pizza, and Snapple (705)
Snacks: NONE
Exercise: Some dancing..... I like to crank up the music... 

June 11 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

"One should EAT TO LIVE, not live to eat." - Molière


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

Stacybaeasm said:


> Oh friends, I am struggling so much I can hardly handle it.  I have sunk back into my depression and it is making it very hard to be motivated at all.  I can't sleep at night.  I don't fall asleep until 4 am or later so I can't get up in the morning.  I can't find any motivation to work out - I have only worked out once this week and it's Friday!!!  I can't bring myself to eat right.  I just can't do anything except sit and cry.  It's time for a change in my life, I just don't know how to make it.  I know the scale is NOT going to be friendly this week, and it shouldn't be.  God knows, I've managed to do a lot of nothing this week.







gellybean said:


> So I'm starting the process of processing. And there may be more I haven't put together that's still to come.



the "Process of processing" I like that. This really is a journey, isn't it!!


You know, I watch Biggest Loser or weight loss shows that take 1 hour on TV and everyone's losing tons of weight and feeling amazing and confident. I stand by that it's taken me 25 years to get in this position, and I need to stop flogging myself for not turning it all around in a month or 2. I do need a replacement behavior for eating though...need to work on that a little more...


XL bowl of cereal/skim
6 point ww lunch
2 servings of ritz crackers (did anyone ever notice the word "crack" is in cracker? I wonder if that's why they're so addicting) and 1 slice swiss cheese and 1 spoon peanut butter
salad, 1 serving light sausage
1 35 cal fudge bar
June 11 done


----------



## njcarita

Morning all...
we'll I have to eating ocassions this weekend.... Bunco and a Graduation party..

Last night was BUnco.... and I am amazed at my self control.... sat as far away from the food as possible.... and75% of what I ate was  fruit and veggies.... and tasted just a little junk....

I am hoping to focus on "conversation" at the graduation party.... really getting to know and talk to people I don't know as well and catching up with my good friends ... and not shoving food down my throat.... I offered to bring a veggie platter .. so I know there will be something healthy that I can run to  if need be...

tracking for yesterday 6/11/10

exercise: went on 2 walks( morning , afternoon and evening) for a total of 2 miles


Breakfast
1cup of half decaf coffee with 1/2t sugar and 2T fat free half and half
1/2 serving of oatmeal 1/2t fat free half and half and 1t brown sugar
bottle of water

snack
1cup of half decaf coffee with 1/2t sugar and 2T fat free half and half

lunch
 greek salad ( diced cucumbers ,diced tomatoes and low fat greek yogart) and sprinkling of feta  wrapped in a flour tortilla
Bottle of water

snack
Mango Italian Ice ( fat free and 100 calories)

Dinner 
Corn Soup with avacado wedges
greek salad ( diced cucumbers ,diced tomatoes and low fat great yogart) and sprinkling of feta

BUnco snacking as close as I can remeber..
raspberrys,strawberries and blueberries
2 diet cokes
3 wheat thins with dip
1 snicker doodle cookie
1/4 chocolate peanut bar
1 oz cheddar cheese
plain carrots
1 triscuit with a cheezy thing on it??
small sliver of a stromboli ( wow) really good


----------



## Zela

I took ya'lls advice and joined sparkpeople.  Here is today's tracking:

Breakfast:
1 small pork chop(3oz or so)
1 egg
1/2 apple

Lunch:
8oz almond breeze unsweetened chocolate milk
several cups of sweet tea (sweetened with splenda only)
1/2 apple
1 Tblsp Cheese Whiz


Supper:
3 Baked ribs with splenda brown sugar blend rub
1 Tblsp BBQ sauce for dipping
2 c lettuce
3 olives
2 Tblsp Blue Cheese Dressing



My Totals are as follows:

Calories: 977 out of 1200-1550
Carbs: 39 out of 30-50 (spark people recommended I have 100+ carbs but since I am doing the low carb thing I adjusted it and am going to work my way back up)
Fat: 62 out of 27-60
Protein: 64 out of 60-136

June 12th Done

Veggies Done

I went a little over on my fat and was under on my calories.  I reckon this means I need to eat more lean meats so I have more calories and less fat.  I know your body will slow down the metabolism if it doesn't get enough calories.....so how much under the allotted amount can I be and still be safe from going into starvation mode?  Also, If I know that I am going to eat a big meal tomorrow is it okay to bank those extra calories for tomorrow's use?


----------



## gellybean

Mndisneygirl said:


> Aimee - hang in there!  I hope your emotional breakthrough helps you along the journey, but I'm sorry that it has to be so hard.  I hope that whichever way you go whether WW or something else, you and your DH can work together and make it work for you!
> 
> Sheree! Thanks!
> 
> 
> I'm tired.  Just want to sit and watch a movie, but not much on and now it's too late to start something.  Big weekend of dance recitals for the girls, so I'll have to bring some healthy snacks along.
> Have a good weekend all!!



Know how you feel. Sometimes I have to stay up later than everyone else to just get some time to veg.

Let us know how your healthy snack plan worked out!



Zela said:


> Please excuse me while I rant, briefly:





I'd rant too.

Your totally right about how some people don't get the love for a pet. Though I've known some bosses that wouldn't care if it was a human kid either.

Let us know how the talk goes on Monday.



hanutedmansionmomma said:


> the "Process of processing" I like that. This really is a journey, isn't it!!
> 
> Thanks!
> I don't think I've ever realized as fully the meaning of JOURNEY as I did the other night.
> 
> You know, I watch Biggest Loser or weight loss shows that take 1 hour on TV and everyone's losing tons of weight and feeling amazing and confident. I stand by that it's taken me 25 years to get in this position, and I need to stop flogging myself for not turning it all around in a month or 2. I do need a replacement behavior for eating though...need to work on that a little more...
> 
> Exactly. I had to really work through not feeling guilty and throwing my hands up and quitting at every little slip up. Yes I've spun my wheels and haven't really lost anything in the last month. But I haven't gained anything either. And this is a PROCESS!
> 
> I need to do the same things... replacement behaviour! I've done some but there is more that needs to be worked on.





njcarita said:


> Last night was BUnco.... and I am amazed at my self control.... sat as far away from the food as possible.... and75% of what I ate was  fruit and veggies.... and tasted just a little junk....



 



Zela said:


> I took ya'lls advice and joined sparkpeople.
> 
> How do you like it??
> 
> 
> I went a little over on my fat and was under on my calories.  I reckon this means I need to eat more lean meats so I have more calories and less fat.  I know your body will slow down the metabolism if it doesn't get enough calories.....so how much under the allotted amount can I be and still be safe from going into starvation mode?  Also, If I know that I am going to eat a big meal tomorrow is it okay to bank those extra calories for tomorrow's use?




You're gonna hear a lot of diffrent theories on this. Some diets say you have to space out your calories throughout the day others say it's simply calories in v. calories out period and it doesn't matter when you eat what.

As far as banking cals for the day to the next day, WW won't let you bank points. You're supposed to eat all your points that day and can't carry them over. BUT WW gives you 35 flex points to eat throughout the week.

Body Bugg, the program I've been doing and the thing that Biggest Losers wear on their arms, says it's math pure and simple. You need to burn 3500 more cals than you consume to lose a lb. If your goal is to lose 2 lbs a week, you need to deficit a total of 7000 cals a week to achieve that goal. So the goal is to eat less and exercise more to obtain a total of 1000 cal per day difference in what you burn and what you consume. BUT there are more ways to hit 7000 cals in a week than 1000 a day.

Body Bugg says if you only have a 500 deficit one day and a 1500 cal deficit another day, etc, as long as you hit your total deficit of 7000 cals a week, you'll lose the 2 lbs.



Bottom line is try hit a balance and observe what your body does when you do it different ways. What works for you may not work for me, and vice versa.

There are even articles out there that say the starvation mode thing is a bunch of bologna.  Like Julie said, if we listen to ever diet, we'll drive ourselves mad with the whole grass is always greener thing.

Try to eat as close to your calorie goal as you can for a while. And then if you don't like the weight your loseing, then experiment and see what your body does with less cals. Or more cals one day and less another.

Don't forget that you can always increase your deficit by burning cals through exercise as well as eating less. Exercise more, you can eat more or eat the same and lose faster. Etc. That's how Biggest Losers do it. They said this past season that the highest cals allowed was 1800 cals a day, most were at 1200 and 1400. And they work out so much they're hitting 4-5k cals a day burned at least.

There are a ton of calculators out there to figure out how many cals you burn a day based on your weight, age, gender, and activity level. Always figure these at a sedentary level first and then add in your activity. This will give you an idea of what you can eat and still lose.


GEESH didn't mean for that to turn into a novel! SORRY!

HTH!



Personal update:

Just finished my TR! The link is in my sig. Glad it's over, excited to work on my PTR. But it does make me go WOW we've been back 5 mths already?! This thread has been going for 4+ mths.  WTG skinny islanders!!


Tracking for today:

Breakfast- 2 scrambled eggs, 1/2 tbsp butter, 2 slices bacon, 1 mini croissant 380 cals (did not eat the bacon off DS2's plate he didn't finish! )

Lunch - 1/5 of a DiGiorno Thin Crust Cheese Pizza and 8 ozs orange soda 
460 cals (Cut 9 pieces, I ate 2 smaller ones, gave DS2 and put the rest in the fridge for tonight)

Dinner - 1 cup of Italian Blend Salad, 1 cup cauliflower, 1/2 cup baby carrots, 1/4 reduced fat shredded cheese, 4 slices Butterball Honey Roasted turkey chopped up, 1/4 ranch dressing, 16 mini cornbread crackers, 1 Yoplait Delights Lemon parfait

I finished the day at 1330 cals

Saturday, June 12 DONE


Sidenote:

Anybody a True Blood fan?? I'm getting excited for the season premiere tomorrow!! Anyone read the books?


Anyway.

Gonna go putter s'more. DS7 will be home tomorrow. Summer will be in full swing with YMCA (good thing for me too) trips to take him swimming and reading with him daily and working on cleaning out his room, boxing up clothes that don't fit, starting to shop around for good deals for back to school clothes.  OY VEY!


Hope everyone is having a great weekend!!!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Woo Hoo our internet is working!!!  They replaced the connections and a splitter. Now hopefully we won't get bumpted off the internet nightly.

Sheree and Amy  Congratulations!!!! Way to go!!!

Stacy  Im so sorry you are having a hard time. Have you been to see the doctor for a physical, maybe there is a reason that you arent sleeping. If it is just stress and depression, then maybe your doctor can suggest some temporary sleep medication, if you can get a couple of good nights sleep it might be just the thing to get you feeling better and back to eating well and working out.  Dont give up. If you cant handle the thought of weighing in this week, skip it. Just dont give up all together. Even if you dont exercise, but you are careful about your food you will be further along than you would be if you throw in the towel. When ever I get to the point of just tossing it all in I think about how much I dont want to go backwards. Holding steady is fine for times like that.  

Aimee  I hope to get to GA this weekend. We finally dont have any plans (other than normal weekend stuff  laundry, shopping, cleaning) so Im hoping to blow through some shows on the DVR. 

Im glad youve been able to discover some of your demons. Scary, but it can only help you on your path. I think its great that you were able to talk things through with your hubby and if he wants to do WW that is fantastic. It will be much easier if you are both on the same program and can support each other as well.  I think keeping the bodybugg to know exactly how many calories you are burning will be a great help.  Tracking the tossed meals would be hard. Id say guestimate how many ounces you may have eaten and then divide the total calories. Or heck just assume that if the total dish had 300 calories you probably ate 1/10th of the dish. Most of those meals cant have more than 10 bites in it. Ill bet if you talk to your WW leader they could give you an estimate of how many calories are in the range of your points. Just to give you an idea. OR not to make things complicated but you could keep tracking your calories in, in addition to tracking your WW points. I mean you use the calories to figure out the points anyway so you could have a better idea of your deficit. On second thought that just might be too much trouble. 

That was fantastic news about your sons hearing tests.  I know how scary it is to worry about being lower on the progress scale. After meds and time and now everything being back in the range is just fantastic!!!

Megan  its great that you were motivated to go to the gym after going out to eat. One day at a time.

Sheree  I hope the dance recitals went well.  I have a friend that is still tapping (shes in her 40s) she started when she was 4 and we still go and watch her shows. The little kids are the cutest to watch.

Zela  Im so sorry you had such a bad day at work and have a difficult boss.  I dont quiet understand why it is difficult for managers to understand that stuff happens at the last minute and you will need to take off time without notice. You even tried to accomplish some of the things on her to do list. I mean would she have asked you to come in if you had called in sick yourself, if your car had broken down, if your plumbing had backed up? I do it myself (explain why you cant come in) but really do you need to? Im sorry there is an emergency at home and I will be taking one of my PTO days is really all you should need to say. I wonder if they can legally ask why you are taking the day off?  Id try to think of a back-up plan of how else they could have gotten all the critical items done while you were out (a contingency plan if you will) and when she wants to talk on Monday tell her you were thinking about it and this is how you recommend dealing with emergencies and how you will be covered, because everyone should have an emergency plan already in place for just such instances. A little pre-emptive strike on her going off on how things need to be done on time.  

BTW, Im so happy Suzie is feeling better. I have both kids and animals and I would have done exactly the same thing you did in taking the day to take her to the vet. 

Welcome to the SparkPeople group. I really like it. I dont know how many calories under your goal will put you in starvation mode, but Im pretty sure you cant bank calories to use on another day. WW used to do that but my personal opinion on why they stopped that is because too many people were banking all their points and then blowing it out on one or two days (weekend). Your body needs a certain number of calories each day to sustain itself. Id try and hit the low end of the calorie range on most days. Of course Im just giving my opinion, I have no idea about any of this, just trying to plug along myself but it does sound reasonable right?


Yesterday turned out pretty good food wise. I really stretched out my lunch since I knew we were going to be eating late. We also stopped at Jamba Juice on the way to the graduation and I got a Strawberry Nirvana (16oz only 170 calories). Then for dinner (at 10pm) only a couple of bites of "fatty foods"

Breakfast - Raisin Bran w/ff milk
Lunch - Subway 6" turkey sandwich w/BBQ baked lays
Snack - Jamba Juice 
Dinner - hamburger, one spoon of potato salad, one spoon of baked beans 1x2" piece of cake with chocolate pudding frosting.

June 11 DONE Veggies NOT done (only about 1 cup total)

Today after the cable guy left we decided to take the dog for a walk before it got too hot.  We have a map with all the trails listed on them and we figured we'd go for about a 4 mile total walk. We'll we missed the turn around spot and after I just mapped the trail on SparkPeople we discovered we had walked a total of 6.45 miles We even stopped at a McD's for lunch. I got a hamburger and apple dippers (but didn't eat the dip).  Lilly (the dog) was really tired and has been napping pretty much since we got home.  The best part is I haven't cruised the kitchen at all this afternoon.


Jim wants to go to the Chinese buffet for dinner tonight. It's going to be tough to track if we end up going.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Aimee - we were both working on our posts at the same time. I don't see your TR link in your signature, can you post it here?

Probably some sort of user error on this end.


----------



## gellybean

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Aimee - we were both working on our posts at the same time. I don't see your TR link in your signature, can you post it here?
> 
> Probably some sort of user error on this end.



No worries!! Here it is: Gellybean's TR

Thank you for your kind words in your first post!!  I agree about WW being a good thing since I'd have more of DH's support and I actually think I will double track as long as I've still got the Body Bugg subscription! 

I'm really relieved about DS2's hearing test too. He still has a ways to go to catch up speech wise but we aren't worried about any other underlying causes or medical reasons for his speech delay anymore. The only thing that may be a contributing factor that we haven't looked into is his facial muscles in his cheeks. He's a food stuffer and I've been told that can be a sign that he has less muscle control in his cheeks than 'normal'.  Who knows. It's like dieting. Everyone you ask you get a different answer. The solution for that problem though is blowing bubbles and sucking on a straw etc, so things we are already working on. 

Glad you have your comp back up and running !!! When you get around to GA, let me know what you think!!


----------



## mstinson14

Today

Breakfast
PB sandwich
Lunch
2 pieces cheese pizza
Supper
Went to Ryans(buffet)


----------



## Zela

Thanks for the encouragement Gellybean and 2 Eagle Mom.  What are your names by the way?

In regards to tracking, my husband and I made a trip to lowes this evening and he offered to get me a treat.  We went to Fresh Market and I got the no sugar added cheesecake.  It was only 2.49 so I decided to give it a try.  It was surprisingly really good.  I asked for the nutrition facts and he was able to show me a folder with the information in it.  It had 340 calories....or somewhere around there.....27 grams of fat, and only _3 carbs_.  I had the calories available for it.  I know it put me over my fat limit for today but I think it was a good option for those watching carbs.


----------



## pipersmom

Stacy- I'm sorry you're having to deal with that.  I agree with Jane, you should see your Dr and find out what help he/she could offer if you haven't done that yet. There's no reason for you to have to suffer if you don't have to.

Aimee- I'm so glad you have your hub for support.  Hopefully now that you know what the underlying issues are, you can work on resolving them..you'll feel soooo much better! So glad to hear your son's hearing issues resolved themselves. :hooray:

Zela- Ai yi yi! I'll be thinking about you Monday! Bosses like that drive me craaaazy. I hope you'll like SparkPeople, I loooove it! I try to hit the bottom of my range some days, and higher on others..I don't know how true it is, but have heard people say yo-yo'ing where you hit in range can help get the weight off more- I would assume because your body doesn't get used to it?

Jane- I'm going to have to look up the mapping thing on SparkPeople- I didn't realize they had that!

My day was okay, pretty quiet. Mom & I made a trip to Kroger in the next town over, where I was able to find more yummy stuff! Fat free feta w/ tomato and basil and Pringles Light. She's really been supportive thus far..I arrived to her house to find she'd modified one of our fave recipes to be lower fat/calorie. She had also planned dinner that I could eat.  What I could not find at Kroger was canned pumpkin..I cannot find it anywhere!! If I can find a regular FF cheesecake recipe, I'll let you guys know, but the pumpkin cheesecake is on hold. 

Now to vent for a moment..lol. I spoke with Piper on the phone tonight since today was her actual birthday. For her birthday she got a laptop computer and a cell phone. Call me old fashioned, but I don't think a 9 yr old needs a cell phone, her Dad and I had talked about it before and said when she was 12 or so it was something we'd think about.  As for the laptop, well..we could have used the $400 when we were doing back to school shopping..or buying new clothes (we're frequent fliers at Goodwill and yard sales)..or shoes. I admit, I'm somewhat ticked that we struggle & budget out the butt so I can stay home with her, and then he spends that kind of money on something superfluous. Okay, vent done. She'll love having the laptop when she's in the hospital, and she was over the moon excited, so I guess that's what counts.

Tracking-
Friday-
Breakfast- Jimmy Dean D'Lites turkey sausage, egg & cheese muffin.
Lunch- 2 McD's Grilled Chicken Ranch Wrap- no ranch, no cheese...lol.
Dinner- Salad w/ reduced fat 3 Cheese Ranch, saltines, FF yogurt.
Snacks- FF Cheesecake pudding w/ blueberries, WW Giant Latte ice cream bar... the ice cream bars will not be bought again..they're okay, but nowhere near great..the choccy cookie ones are MUCH better!

Cals- 1094 (1230-1580)

Friday June 11- Done!









Saturday-
Breakfast- Blueberry Cream Cheese pound cake (only 9 grams of fat!)
Lunch- Light String Cheese
Dinner- Garlic marinated kabob w/ sirloin tip, mushrooms, and green peppers; pineapple, tossed salad w/ FF Ranch & FF feta, sourdough bread.
Snacks- FF Pringles, another slice of pound cake, rice krispies w/ skim and strawberries.

Calories- 1266 (1230-1580)

Saturday June 12- Done!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Aimee - thanks for the link. I'm going to jump over and read tonight!

Zela  My name is Jane. I have to use a cheat sheet that I open up on my computer whenever Im on the boards to remember everyones name. I even copied the pictures that people posted so I could picture exactly who Im talking to. It is making it much easier for me and actually remember some peoples names.

Amanda  The map tracker feature is really cool. Ive had a little bit of trouble with using the saved routes (it doesnt automatically add them into the tracker page). But I just manually log the time/mileage.  I love how it tracks your weekly totals and yearly total.  So far this year Ive tracked 41 miles.  

Men can be so clueless at times. From what I understand about Exs and fathers that dont live with their kids they give them items that are over the top so they can get all the accolades. At least they are items that she can use (is he going to pay for the cell phone or will that be left to you?).  

Where did you get Blueberry Cream Cheese pound cake?  That sounds so yummy!!

Food log:
Breakfast  Cheerios w/1% milk
Lunch  McD hamburger with apple slices
Dinner - We did end up going to the Chinese buffet place for dinner. I started out with a plateful of salad with only a little dressing then ate ½ cup chow mein, 1 pot sticker, 2 sui mai, 1 fried won ton, about 3oz of meat (chicken/beef/pork) then ½ cup frozen yogurt with 1 Tbls chocolate syrup. Not even going to try and track that on SP.

June 12 DONE  Veggies DONE (salad


----------



## pipersmom

Hey Jane! He bought a trackfone and says he'll buy the minutes, I'm not holding my breath, so we'll see..lol. The pound cake is a recipe my mom clipped from a Parade years ago, and she modified it for me. It calls for fresh blueberries, but I don't know why you couldn't use frozen. Also, she used regular eggs, which is where a lot of the fat comes from..next time I make it I'm going to use eggbeaters, I think. I had to enter it into SparkPeople, so I've just copied it from there...

Blueberry Cream Cheese Pound Cake

Ingredients
1 (8 oz ) Fat Free Cream Cheese
1/2 c. Vegetable oil
1 Pkg Pillsbury Yellow Butter Cake Mix
1 Pkg Jello Fat Free Sugar Free Vanilla Instant Pudding
4 Whole eggs
2 tsp Vanilla
2 c. fresh blueberries


Nutritional Info
 Fat: 9.2g 
 Carbohydrates: 6.7g 
 Calories:123.2 
 Protein: 3.8g 

1. Preheat oven to 325F. Lightly spray 9 in tube or bundt pan with nonstick spray and lightly coat with flour.

2. Combine cream cheese and oil in medium bowl, beat with a mixer at medium speed until smooth and creamy. Add cake mix, pudding mix, eggs, and vanilla. Beat at medium speed until blended. Fold in berries. Spoon into prepared pan. (Batter will be thick.)

3. Bake 60 minutes, or until wooden toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool cake on rack for 30 min. Remove from pan and cool completely.

Serves 16.

It is sooooo yummy. The crust will be crunchy when it first comes out, but she made it this morning, and by the time I had my 2nd piece tonight, it was much softer, more like it should be.


----------



## Zela

OOOOOOooooo.....I am also in for trying the Blueberry Cream Cheese Poundcake.  It sounds awesome!

Thanks for the tip about the names Jane!


----------



## pwmitch237

Wow... I feel like I have no clue what's going on...... Will try to catch up later. I hate being out-of-the-loop. 

Anyway: Food Journal (Question: Do you actually write it down throughout the day, or just remember it here?)

Breakfast: Cheerios & Yogurt (240)
Lunch: *Sandwich*, Baked Doritos & Snapple (485)
Snack: Baked Doritos (120)
Dinner: 2 Crabcakes, Shrimp Alfredo, & A piece of Cheesecake. (1055)

Exercise: The Biggest Loser: Last Chance Workout (Twice.....must work off cheesecake)......

Totals: 1900 Calories, 90.15g of Fat crazy2, 79g of Sugar, 194.44g of Carbs crazy2, Protien: 80.13g

June 12 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

"Instead of giving myself reasons why 'I can't' I give myself reasons why I CAN." - Anonymous


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Hi guys!  Long evening at a dance recital led to a late crappy dinner for me! UGH.  The "healthy" snacks didn't work out so well.  Hopefully tomorrow will be better.  It was fun however!

SO:
B: Cheerios w/skim, banana, coffee
L: 1/3 nectarine, leftover ceasar salad (about 1 cup)
    1 piece leftover pizza (Chicken bacon artichoke)

S: Trail mix, Luna Bar and 4 pieces fruit snacks
D: 2 pieces pizza

Tomorrow I'm packing carrots!!

JUNE 12 DONE


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

Octoberbeauty said:


> Just popping in to say Hi! We are super busy, but enjoying our time with my family. Noah turned two today and he got to spend some time with his cousins. He loved that and the chocolate cake and the presents. He had a grand ol day! Pics just went up on FB for those that are over there.
> 
> WW is not going so well though! I haven't tracked in 3 days cause it's just so hard not being at home with my scales and being in control of what's served, etc. Plus there was homemade banana pudding last night and birthday cake today. Ugh! I'm just trying to portion control and not let myself get too far out of control.



 Happy Birthday Noah!  Maybe I should join you guys on FB?! I'm on it practically all day... mostly procrastinating when I need to be doing something productive.  Good luck on the portion control! You can do it! 



zoegirl said:


> Amy - it was me that posted about it. To do any disney race you have to be able to keep a 16 minute mile pace. Doesn't matter if you walk, run, or skip. I have done the full marathon 3 times and the goofy's race & a half challenge (half mary on saturday & full mary on sunday) 1 time. So much fun, yes it was tough, but if you train you'll be ready.



OMG you did a half on a Saturday and a full on a Sunday?!?! They would have to cart me off the course! Congrats on your accomplishments!  I started walking... a little. I had a class this weekend (half day Friday and all day today) and it was incredibly humid and raining out.  During one of my breaks from class I took a 10 minute walk.  Its nothing much, but better than what my alternative used to be... basically snacking through the my breaks in class! I'm thinking about trying to find a date to shoot for, maybe a half marathon in 2012??  Other than working with young children, I lead a very sedentary lifestyle. It will take me a while to train and work my way up to any distance.



hanutedmansionmomma said:


> uh, oh....scale this am is not pretty. Which makes me do what? Eat a huge bowl of cereal instead of my little teeny one. I'm so bad. Like, fine! You say I'm heavier today?! I'll show you heavy! And then I'm overeating and feeling bad.
> 
> love the idea of a WDW trip at goal weight!!



I do the same thing! I've actually made a conscious decision not to buy a scale for my apartment for that very reason.  I could totally see myself hopping on the scale everyday, and either punishing or rewarding myself.  



stayhomemom77 said:


> Good morning lads and lasses!!
> I'm going to be selfish for just a moment and announce that despite stuffing my face this week (or perhaps because of it) I weighed in this morning at 249.6, which means...
> 
> I'm down 0.6 of a pound already this week!!!
> 
> HOORAY!!!







2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Amy - I've been noodling over trying to get in shape for a half marathon. Kind of scares me to think of it actually, but the thought of actually accomplishing it would just blow my socks off.  Hmmm, maybe if I work on it slowly. The thought of 13+ miles at a 16 minute mile is scary.



It absolutely scares me as well. I would be amazed to complete it though.  I'm starting very slowly, like walking a little bit a day.  I'm still trying to incorporate exercise into my lifestyle, so even getting started is a big deal to me.



Stacybaeasm said:


> Oh friends, I am struggling so much I can hardly handle it.  I have sunk back into my depression and it is making it very hard to be motivated at all.  I can't sleep at night.  I don't fall asleep until 4 am or later so I can't get up in the morning.  I can't find any motivation to work out - I have only worked out once this week and it's Friday!!!  I can't bring myself to eat right.  I just can't do anything except sit and cry.  It's time for a change in my life, I just don't know how to make it.  I know the scale is NOT going to be friendly this week, and it shouldn't be.  God knows, I've managed to do a lot of nothing this week.



 I'm sorry you're having to go through this.  I've suffered from depression as well.  Seeing my Dr definitely helped, I'm on a maintenance medication now.  There are times when I still feel very down, sometimes time helps me get through it, but usually, I try to talk to one of my firends.  I'm typically ranting, raving, crying... but I feel better at the end.  If you need someone to talk to, feel free to pm me.



lizzyb5280 said:


> My DH has me totally confused in his support for my weight loss.  Wednesday he made the queso dip, and last night after dinner he had me & DD making chocolate chip cookies!    But on the flip side, the last two days he's gotten to come home for lunch, and brought stuff home for me & DD.  Yesterday he brought me the Orchard Chicken Salad from Subway he knew I wanted to try, and today when he went to Taco Bell he got my tacos "fresco style".  Now if only I hadn't eaten half of DD's bean burrito that she didn't finish, along with a few cinnamon twists, I would have come out pretty well.  Fortunate I guess that I didn't eat breakfast today, sitting at 860 calories so far.



I've actually heard that the cinnamon twists are not that bad for you.  Yes, they are covered in sugar, but there are worse things you could eat/order from there.  I don't think I could handle the queso dip and the choco chip cookies... cheese and chocolate... two of my weaknesses!!



Duchie said:


> I had my own little moment last week at the pool.  I saw a friend there and we were chatting.  She's one of those perpetually skinny people and she started complaining about being fat and needing to lose weight.  I'm SO SICK of that!  People who know they are skinny and just say this so you will tell them how skinny they are.  I grew up with one of these (my aforementioned sister).  Anyway I just wasn't in the mood so I blurted out that I had lost 40 pounds.  I know I shouldn't have, but I just couldn't help it!  Her response was that I just looked normal to her and she really couldn't tell.
> 
> But tonight I felt redeemed.  I went to sub for a bunco group, and the girl I saw at the pool was there.  I don't see these ladies often so it has been a while since we'd been together.  I had at least 4 people ask how much weight I'd lost, and they all said that I looked like I had lost a bunch.  It felt nice for someone to notice.
> 
> I actually forgot this bunco group serves dinner so I ate before I went.  But I did have some fruit salad and a glass of wine, and skipped dessert.  I'm feeling pretty good about it right now.



She couldn't tell!?!?  I call BULLCARP!  Congrats on people complementing you at your Bunco group. BTW: what is bunco?? I'm assuming its a card game??



gellybean said:


> So I'm starting the process of processing. And there may be more I haven't put together that's still to come.
> 
> I may not have a great weigh in Monday. But emotionally this week will be a huge victory for me.
> ...
> 
> Took DS2 to the ENT today. He's speech delayed by about 3 - 6 mths. Every other milestone is normal so they aren't worried about any underlying causes, just slow to talk. We took him to the ENT 2 mths ago and he had some negative pressure on his ears, fluid on his ear drums, and his hearing test wasn't in the normal range. The doctor explained it as the way we hear on an airplane when our ears are all plugged up. That's how DS2 was hearing things because of all the fluid and pressure.
> 
> So we tried two months of nasal sprary and allergy meds, daily, and then we had to re-assess to see if that was working or if he'd need his adenoids removed and possibly tubes put in.
> 
> He had his re-test today and everything was in the normal range!!!!!   No surgery for him!
> 
> We're gonna continue the meds and then look into speech therapy in the fall if he hasn't caught up by then. I've definitely noticed an improvement in the # of words in his vocabulary since we started the meds. And he's starting to put 2 and 3 words together. So lots of progress!!  So happy he won't need the surgery!!!!



Congrats on the emotional breakthrough!  Its funny, that emotional baggage weighs a lot more than the weight we are carrying.  I've also been through a lot, some of it related to why I suffered from depression.  I'm glad you were able to talk to your hubby about it.  When I was initially dealing with everything, about 6 years ago, I didn't have anybody to talk to.  It was rough.  I'm still processing and dealing with everything that I have going on... self-worth, self-esteem issues, lots of emotional and mental issues to work through.  As I told Stacy, if you need to chat personally about it (since I've kinda been there) feel free to pm me.

 Glad that your little one doesn't need surgery! I have my degree in Child Development, work with young children. Once the hearing is fixed, the children usually pick up on the language very quickly.  He'll go through what is called a "language explosion" and will just start saying so many words and putting lots of words together.  Hopefully he'll get all caught up by the fall!



njcarita said:


> Last night was BUnco.... and I am amazed at my self control.... sat as far away from the food as possible.... and75% of what I ate was  fruit and veggies.... and tasted just a little junk....







Zela said:


> Please excuse me while I rant, briefly:



What the frick! It was your time off to do with what you wished.  I've started not telling my boss why I need time off, I just ask for the day.  If she asks, I'll tell her, but its not something that I'm going to offer.  Hopefully everything on Monday goes well for you!


Personal update:
I had a weekend class this weekend.  Basically 8-1 on Friday, and 8-4:45 on Saturday!  I brought some healthy snacks with to stay away from the vending machines, but wound up not needing them very much.  I'm still fighting this cold, so all I did was drink a ton of water.  I have Sunday off thankfully.  Also, I weighed in on Friday!! Can't wait to tell everyone the results!! 

Tracking...
Breakfast: Chocolate USANA Shake mixed with milk and vanilla extract
Snack: string cheese
Lunch: Vanilla USANA Shake blended with milk, banana and mixed berries & small slice of crustless strawberry pie
Snack: Handful of fruit and nut mix
Dinner: Whole wheat pasta with turkey meatballs and spaghetti sauce, salad, glass of wine
June 11 DONE - Veggies NOT Done (only 1 cup)

Breakfast: Chocolate USANA Shake mixed with milk and vanilla extract
Lunch: Vanilla USANA Shake blended with milk, banana and mixed berries; string cheese
Dinner: Crispy chicken salad from local fast food place (had spinach leaves, lettuce, broccoli, cucumbers and red peppers in it) 1 packet ranch dressing
June 12 DONE - Veggies DONE


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

pwmitch237 said:


> Anyway: Food Journal (Question: Do you actually write it down throughout the day, or just remember it here?)



I'm doing the remembering style - not writing throughout the day...I'm sure that's led me to forget some bites tho...although, I do obsess over what I'm eating (or not), so it may be more accurate than I think...



scrambled egg on eng muffin w/ 1/2 slice cheese, tiny bit of turkey cold cut slice
cheese/crackers, 5 tortilla chips
1 cup leftover mac salad, 2 chix nuggets 
1 serving pork roast, small baker/lite scream, applesauce cup
2 handfuls popcorn, 1 frozen whole fruit bar - 70 cals
June 12 done


----------



## njcarita

tracking for yesterday 6/12/10

exercise: went on 2 walks( morning and  afternoon ) for a total of 1.5 miles.


Breakfast
1cup of half decaf coffee with 1/2t sugar and 2T fat free half and half
low fat cottage cheese , blueberries and drizzle of honey
Bottle of water

lunch
Arugula Salad with gorgonzola cheese, light raspberry vinagrette with baked talpaia
Bottle of water

snack
cup of coffee  with 1/2t sugar and 2T fat free half and half


At Graduation Party... as well as I can reconstruct event of night..

2 bottles of water
lots of raw brocoli and tomatoes
2 bite size pieces of bread with buffalo chiken dip
2 tortilla strips with mexican dip

1 plain hamburger no bun
2 T baked beans
2T macaroni salad

2 chocolate chip cookies


snack when I got home at midnight
1/4 cup of ff milk
2 short bread cookies


----------



## njcarita

Can use some  solo dinner ideas for tomorrow...
decided to try my first Zumba class after work tomorrow... so I have about 30minutes to grab something to eat...something light...so I don't get sick while exercising..

there is a supermarket, wendys, dunkin donuts close to work... so I can gab something...

the only things I've come up with is ...

a yogart at the supermarket  or 
an eggwhite and cheese snack wrap at dunkin donuts...
any other suggestions???


and here is an updated picture .. taken at yesterdays Graduation party...


----------



## pwmitch237

Hello to all,

Has anybody ever done a "combat" style of class? I'm planning on taking a "Cardio Combat" class from my gym with a friend, but I'm kinda nervous about it.

Anyway: FOOD JOURNAL!

Breakfast: Cheerios & Yogurt (220)
Lunch (Chinese....eating with a friend about to move) 2 Egg rolls, Vegetable Fried Rice, and Tung Pao Chicken. (1054)
Dinner: Sandwich & Snapple: (325)
Snacks: NONE!!!!
Exercise: None, the Chinese made it to where I don't feel well.

TOTALS: 1599 Calories, 37g of Fat, 72g of Sugar, 235g of Carbs crazy2, and 60g of Protein

June 13 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

"What have you done today, to make you feel PROUD?" - NBC's _The Biggest Loser_ Theme Song


----------



## gellybean

Tracking today:

Breakfast- 1 scoop protein powder, 1 cup 2% milk, 1 jello mousse cup 290 cals

Lunch - I'm hoping I over tracked this one. HAVE to measure the olive oil next time.

8 pieces White Bean Bruschetta with olive oil. I estimated 595 cals. 
2 Kelloggs Fiber Plus bar 240 cals

Dinner- 
1.5 servings of Cornbread crackers, 1 slice turkey, 2 slices Muenster cheese, 2 servings chips
622 cals

Total for the day 1747 and hoping I overestimated lunch.

Sunday, June 13 DONE

Will come back tomorrow and post a long response to everyone. DS7 is on his way home from California and should be here any minute!!! 

On an unrelated note:

Today is my parent's 51st Wedding Anniversary!!!!  



Good luck tomorrow morning on weigh in's everyone!!!!


----------



## graciejane

njcarita said:


> Can use some  solo dinner ideas for tomorrow...
> decided to try my first Zumba class after work tomorrow... so I have about 30minutes to grab something to eat...something light...so I don't get sick while exercising..
> 
> there is a supermarket, wendys, dunkin donuts close to work... so I can gab something...
> 
> the only things I've come up with is ...
> 
> a yogart at the supermarket  or
> an eggwhite and cheese snack wrap at dunkin donuts...
> any other suggestions???
> 
> 
> and here is an updated picture .. taken at yesterdays Graduation party...




My suggestion would be 1 low fat string cheese and some water.  I love Zumba but learned that at least for me, a little protein before works best and then a light dinner after.  You might do fine with the yougurt though.  I love zumba.  So far it is the only exercise that I have found that I really like.  Problem is I can only make it to 1 class a week so I guess I better find something else to do too.  Anyway, have a great time and don't worry if you don't get all the moves right away.  My instructor reminds us that we need to just let the music move us and not worry about the steps.  This is great for me and my friend as we are so NOT able to follow the steps but we have  so much fun!


----------



## pipersmom

Just a quickie tracking post before I go to bed, been watching Dear John...

Breakfast- D-Lights Breakfast Bowl w/ egg whites, potatoes, turkey sausage & reduced fat cheese.
Lunch- Fajita with leftover steak, green pepper, mushrooms, salsa, and sour cream, a slice of blueberry cream cheese pound cake.
Dinner- Lean Cuisine Shrimp Alfredo (reeeally good!)
Snacks- Strawberries w/ FF cheesecake dip, FF cheesecake pudding w/ blueberries, FF Pringles.

Calories- 1211 (1230-1580)

 June 13- Done!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Food Log:

Breakfast - Raisin Bran w/1% milk
Lunch - Falafel Balls, Ak-mak crackers, lauging cow cheese, taboule salad
Snack - cherries, 100 cal pack pretzel pack, 2 sweet 16s, 
Dinner - Chicken fried rice, watermelon
Dessert - skinny cow ice cream sandwich

total 1422 (goal 1270-1640)

June 13 DONE

Aimee - Watched GA last night - OH my!!! I thought I'd watch 1/2 of it and watch the rest tonight, but I couldn't stop.  I'm SO glad that I had recorded it. I would have been a mess waiting for the comercials to finish.

I thought it was really good.  It will be interesting to see how it affects the show next season.


----------



## njcarita

Good Morning..

we'll I am down 3 lbs this week.... for a total weight loss since I joined of 7lbs...

Tracking really makes a difference!!!!!!!!!!!


tracking for yesterday 6/13/10

exercise: went on 2 walks(morning and afternoon) for a total of 1.5m (treadmil)


Breakfast
1cup of half decaf coffee with 1/2t sugar and 2T fat free half and half
low fat cottage cheese , blueberries and drizzle of honey
glass of water

Snack
Mango Italian Ice ( 100 calories)

Lunch
Grilled Chicken on a  bed of iceburg lettuce , roasted red pepperd, onions ,carrots , green olives, gorgonzola cheese w/low fat raspberry vinnagrette
glass of water

Snack
cup of coffee
15 sweet potato oven baked fries
2 bites of Banana

Dinner
1/2 Greek salad wrap (cucumbers, tomatoes,greek yogart and spices) and avocado
roasted tricolor peppers gorgonzola cheese and drizzle of olive oil salad
Glass of water

Snack
1 short bread cookie
Bottle of water


----------



## njcarita

graciejane said:


> My suggestion would be 1 low fat string cheese and some water.  I love Zumba but learned that at least for me, a little protein before works best and then a light dinner after.  You might do fine with the yougurt though.  I love zumba.  So far it is the only exercise that I have found that I really like.  Problem is I can only make it to 1 class a week so I guess I better find something else to do too.  Anyway, have a great time and don't worry if you don't get all the moves right away.  My instructor reminds us that we need to just let the music move us and not worry about the steps.  This is great for me and my friend as we are so NOT able to follow the steps but we have  so much fun!



I'm going with a group of friends...one of my friends whose been zumbaing for a while suggested just to concentrate on the foot moves and ignore the arm movements till I get the hand of it... its going to be interesting nite....


----------



## pipersmom

-4.4this week!!  I'm thinking getting the carbs below 50% a day probably helped, at least somewhat.

Cary- I can't even imagine trying to do this without the tracking, 3 pounds is awesome! I'll be curious to see what you think about the zumba class.

Jane- Wasn't the finale awesome? I was literally holding my breath at points while I was watching it, and was talking to the tv! LOL.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

+1

hmmm. I guess tracking and exercise work if you eat LESS. Will have to incorporate the eating less thing this week. I feel like I'm restraining myself so much though! I think about eating and talk myself out of it on a very regular basis...


english muffin
1.5 pieces of frozen pizza
1 low carb wrap tortilla w/ ground beef, cheese, light scream, 1/4 c rice, lettuce
snacks - 35 cal fudge bar, a few candied nuts dd brought home from mall, a few tortilla chips, but NO cheese/crackers today...

June 13 done

any other jazzercizers here?  I've ramped it up these last few weeks, went 5 times this week. My clothes actually feel better around the middle. (I've been going for years, generally weekends, but more over school breaks) I wish the scale would reflect...


----------



## officereg

I am down 2 for the week. I am very happy about that especially after the weekend I had.  DH decided that he wanted to invite a few people over for a BBQ on Saturday.  By a few I mean 16!  So Friday after work we started the yard work and then that night I was up until 1am cooking and cleaning. (this after I had been up since 4am)  Saturday I woke up at 5:30 to go to the gym.  When I came home I jumped right back into the cleaning and cooking.  We were able to get everything done by 2 (it was like spring-cleaning on steroid) and I floated around in the pool for an hour before everyone came over. ( I am doing a very low carb meal plan, and I have been very good to only break that plan twice since January.)  Well, I made cheesy potatoes and I had to taste them to be sure they were edible, and my friend brought homemade mac and cheese.  So I decided that I would give myself some leeway.  I was so disappointed in myself.  I screwed up my entire day for  a few bites of potato and some undercooked and dry mac and cheese. Oh well, on the bright side at least it was dry and undercooked, saved me from eating a second helping!


----------



## shellabell

Happy Monday!

I am down .8 this week. Losing less than a pound a week, but at least I am losing. Exercised four days last week, still trying to get in that 5th day. I am trying to cut out my diet soda. Made it through one day last week; my goal is to make it through at least 3 days this week.

Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Gotta love the continued stress.  When I get stressed I can't eat, I'll get sick.  So here is my food for the weekend:

Friday
Breakfast: 1 Bowl Raisin Nut Bran
Dinner: 4 pieces cheese pizza

Saturday:
Dinner: 1 Miller Lite, 1 hot dog, a little pasta salad and a couple chips

Sunday: 1 piece of cake, a few bites mac and cheese, 1 chili dog with cheese

Today:
Breakfast, a small cup of grape juice

Friday June 11 Done
Saturday June 12 Done
Sunday June 13 Done


----------



## stayhomemom77

Hello friends!!

Down exactly two pounds this week...and this was after the eat till you puke festival of filling my face with all my points (daily, flex points AND exercise points...oh my gosh I was SO FULL all week long) so I am THRILLED!!

I also went down one more ww point (now 30 per day) because I'm now in the 240's.

Thank you to Bree for the great advice!!  Who would have thunk that eating more makes you weigh less??   

Something I liked about this experiment:
I had to eat at set times or I wouldn't be able to fit everything in so I had extremely regular meals which meant that I did not experience hunger once the entire week.     

However, I have revised my eating plan slightly for this week because, it was a bit TOO much, KWIM??  

My goal is to focus on exercise more this week (which means I can't be so dang full or I'll never get through a workout without being sick) so I'm going to eat only my daily calories through the week and save any flex point consumption for Saturday night.  And I'm not planning on using any of the exercise points at all.  

I'm hoping to lose an extra pound or two this week (on top of what I would have lost eating everything) with these adjustments.

Here's a question:

For those of you looking to lose more than 50 pounds...where is your comfort threshold?  

By that I mean, when do you begin to feel more comfortable with yourself even though you aren't at your goal weight yet?  Is it a number on the scale, or a dress size, or a weight you had at a certain event/age in your life?

Just curious!!  

For me, it'll be when I break the 200 barrier.  The day I weigh in under 200 pounds (for the first time in at least 10 years) there will be dancing and singing in the street.   

Congrats to all the losers this week, condolences to those who have not...have a great week everyone!!


----------



## tebi73

So, I'm a real slacker and have just now decided to jump on the "Skinny Island" bandwagon.  I've been lurking here and there for a little while and finally decided that this is just what I need.  So, Dawn - Count me in!

First Name and Screen name: tebi73 - Allison
What your Goal Is for Fitness: I really want to lose about 100 lbs.   I am going to break it down into 25 lb. segments, because 100 lbs. just seems like a really hard place to reach.  25 lbs. at a time is much more realistic for me.  I had lost about 30 lbs. the year before last, but when I tore my ACL last March, all of the weight just piled back on due to lack of exercise. I want to be able to get back to keeping up with my DS9 when he wants to play.
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: Pasta
Favorite Good Food for You: Carrots
Favorite Form of Exercise: Martial Arts
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: I want to be able to go into a store and actually enjoy shopping for clothes for me.  I want to be able to look in the mirror and actually be happy with what I see.Family: I am married to my high school sweetheart, Kevin.  We have one wonderful kiddo, Malachi, age almost 9.  I spend most of my time chauffering Malachi between his various sports - Baseball, Football & Taekwondo.

Oh, and here's me (i cropped out the huge boa constrictor just incase anyone's afraid of snakes)....


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

Happy Monday! This week, I'm-4 pounds!! This puts my grand total since starting skinny island and my weight loss journey at 20 pounds!!  I am beyond thrilled! I've been doing better at sticking to my plan, and not doing so much mindless snacking.  This week, I'm going to try using the Wii Fit, and seeing how that impacts my weight.  Congrats to everyone who has posted losses so far, and  to those who are going through hard times.

Onto tracking...
Breakfast: None
Lunch: Fiber Plus Bar
Dinner: Beef fajita with yellow peppers and sour cream; Corona
Late night snack: 2 squares leftover pizza at my parents house

June 13th DONE - Veggies NOT Done


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Congrats to all who lost this week!  Unfortunately I am not one of them.  I was on track until the dang weekend!
So I am up 2.5!  Didn't get my water or veggies in and didn't do any exercise for days!!!  I am getting back on track today - at least with the water and veggies.  I'm muching on carrots as I type!

Yesterday was a lot of running - two dance recitals, one with both girls in it.  Not much time to eat in between either.
Tracking for Sunday: (best as I remember - I wrote some down at home)
B: 1 English muffin w/ PB, 1 piece bacon, two bites of pancake (no syrup!)
L: um, not sure what I ate before recital, maybe some fruit?
D: chinese take out - mongolian chicken and fried rice
S: Twizzler Nibs and Skittles (less than one serving total), about 4 FF twist pretzels, Microwave Kettle Korn
I think I had a piece of a Rocky Road brownie bar too.  I can't remember which day it was! (Yeah, it was that kind of a weekend!

June 13 done (sort of!)

It wasn't pretty.  And the sad thing is, it's rainy, so I can't go walking outside during lunch.  Well, I _could_, but that's not going to happen.  Very tired today and the weather just ain't helping!!
I just haven't been feeling the love for veggies lately.  Probably because I don't like too many of them and I'm getting sick of the same ones.  I can only eat so many carrots!!  So I'm not mastering the veggie challenge lately.  But I'm still making sure to try to eat at least some each day.

Today my eating is better.  
B: Multigrain cheerios with skim, coffee (mixed with Hot chocolate mix and creamer)
S: almonds (didn't count! ) 2 Hersheys Special Dark miniatures
L: Smart Ones Santa Fe Beans and Rice
    carrots
D: Who KNOWS???  

Thanks for keeping me accountable!  At least when I don't eat right, I know I'm going to tell you all about it (although I don't want to).  So I try to stop myself and eat better.  But some days, you just write off.

Question:  I had hit the 10 lb. mark and haven't yet changed my siggie picture.  Now I'm back up so my total is less than 10 lbs again.  I don't feel right changing my picture now.  Would you?  I'm going to leave it until next week when I KNOW I'll be back to losing 10.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Cary  Congratulations on the 3 lbs!!!

Amanda  Way to go on 4.4lbs!!!  I LOVED the finale of GA.  I was crying and was so surprised a bunch of times.  Definitely a good season finale and cant wait for the beginning of next season. 

Michele  I dont do jazzercise but I feel your pain (see note below).

Sara  2lbs WOO HOO!!!

Michelle - .8 isnt anything to sneeze at.

Tricia  Hugs to you and hope the stress lessens and your life settles down a bit.  

Stayhomemom  (sorry my cheat sheet doesnt have your name listed)  For the longest time my threshold was to get under 200. I was very cautious when that finally happened. I did do a little jig, but having a good dose of Eeyore in me, I was worried about getting too happy for fear that Id get cocky and go back up. Now my threshold is just to get to the under the 190 mark.

Allison  Welcome out of lurkdom and into the group. Good to have you join us. Looking at your sig I have a bunch of questions. I know that Pipersmom talked about the Big Give group on her TR, Id love to know more, how did you get involved, etc. 

Amy  Another 4lber and a total of 20 as well.  AMAZING!!!


Ok, so now to my weigh in.  I dont know what is going on with my body, but Im up 1.2 today.  I didnt go overboard on any day, worked out last week, I even did that long walk on Saturday. Drank my water and IM UP???  Im getting quite frustrated. I mean I get really close to getting down to 190 and my weight just bounces back.  WTH??  I havnt been below 191.2 in I cant remember how long and I was only that weight because my Dad had died that week and Im like Tricia and I cant eat when Im stressed.  Im trying really hard to rationalize it by saying that my body is adjusting to everything but DANG IT, ADJUST already!!!  Im NOT going to give up, but honestly if something doesnt happen soon Im out of ideas on what to change.

Ok, enough ranting. I really am stoked at how well everyone is doing here. Im hoping that Ill be going in the right direction towards Skinny Island soon.


----------



## lizzyb5280

Happy Monday everyone!  We were crazy busy getting ready for our camping trip this coming weekend, and spent most of the weekend shopping.  Academy, Whole Foods, Bass Pro, Walmart, Cabelas, and Target all in the span of two days!  Taking today to get caught up around the house, so here's my catch up food tracking post

Friday
Breakfast - none
Lunch - 3 Taco Bell "Fresco Style" Crunchy Tacos, 1/2 bean burrito, 1/2 order cinnamon twists, Dr. Pepper
Snack - banana
Dinner - Boneless pork chops in brown gravy over biscuits, bacon caesar salad
Dessert - 2 chocolate chip cookies

1742+ calories (forgot to save the nutritional info off the bag salad DH bought)

*JUNE 11 DONE*

Saturday
Breakfast - one biscuit, plain
Lunch - McDonald's Crispy Ranch BLT chicken sandwich, sm. order fries, diet coke
Dinner - Spinach & Feta Salmon burgers (Whole Foods), butternut squash fusilli, creamed spinach

1293+ calories (can't find the info on the salmon burgers anywhere)

*JUNE 12 DONE*

Sunday
Breakfast - banana
Lunch - BBQ: two small pieces sausage, two ribs, sm. amt potato salad, about 1/3 of a cucumber
Dinner - Frozen fish patties, fries
Dessert - choc. chip cookies

No clue on the calories; we eat lunch at DH's grandma's house most Sundays, so I don't really know how things are prepared.  I'd guess about 1500 though

*JUNE 13 DONE*


----------



## stayhomemom77

Welcome Allison!  You look so cute in that pic.  Thanks for cropping out the snake!!    Just call me Indiana Jones!!

Jane:  So sorry you are up this week.  It's SOOOO frustrating isn't it?  The same thing happened to my sister a couple of times (she lost 75 pounds over 14 months on weight watchers) and it was so demoralizing for her when she knew she was doing everything right but her body was just being stubborn.    You have the right attitude about it and since you're trying to be patient it'll all be a distant memory in time.  I know it sucks to hear platitudes, but "this too shall pass."


----------



## gellybean

Zela said:


> Thanks for the encouragement Gellybean and 2 Eagle Mom.  What are your names by the way?



Anytime!! I'm Aimee  I have a green palm tree lined piece of paper with everyone's nicks and names on it. It helps! Love Jane's idea though!





pipersmom said:


> Aimee- I'm so glad you have your hub for support.  Hopefully now that you know what the underlying issues are, you can work on resolving them..you'll feel soooo much better! So glad to hear your son's hearing issues resolved themselves. :hooray:
> 
> Thank you! Me too! I don't know that there is any resolution but knowledge is half the battle right?
> 
> 
> Now to vent for a moment..lol. I spoke with Piper on the phone tonight since today was her actual birthday. For her birthday she got a laptop computer and a cell phone. Call me old fashioned, but I don't think a 9 yr old needs a cell phone, her Dad and I had talked about it before and said when she was 12 or so it was something we'd think about.  As for the laptop, well..we could have used the $400 when we were doing back to school shopping..or buying new clothes (we're frequent fliers at Goodwill and yard sales)..or shoes. I admit, I'm somewhat ticked that we struggle & budget out the butt so I can stay home with her, and then he spends that kind of money on something superfluous. Okay, vent done. She'll love having the laptop when she's in the hospital, and she was over the moon excited, so I guess that's what counts.



So sorry you are dealing with this. I have some issues with DS7's dad sometimes too that make me want to wring his neck. I feel ya! 



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Aimee - thanks for the link. I'm going to jump over and read tonight!



Thanks for reading!! 



pwmitch237 said:


> Wow... I feel like I have no clue what's going on...... Will try to catch up later. I hate being out-of-the-loop.
> 
> Anyway: Food Journal (Question: Do you actually write it down throughout the day, or just remember it here?)




There is a lot going on around here at one time and a lot to keep up with for sure. It takes some time to weed through it all. Hang in there!! 

I don't write it down but I do track in livestrong as the day goes by. 



CrabbyYetLovable said:


> :
> 
> Congrats on the emotional breakthrough!  Its funny, that emotional baggage weighs a lot more than the weight we are carrying.  I've also been through a lot, some of it related to why I suffered from depression.  I'm glad you were able to talk to your hubby about it.  When I was initially dealing with everything, about 6 years ago, I didn't have anybody to talk to.  It was rough.  I'm still processing and dealing with everything that I have going on... self-worth, self-esteem issues, lots of emotional and mental issues to work through.  As I told Stacy, if you need to chat personally about it (since I've kinda been there) feel free to pm me.
> 
> Thanks for the offer! I may take you up on it. I feel like I've been talking about this stuff for years though. Kinda makes me mad I'm not 'over' it already but I know that's not neccesarily how it works is it?
> 
> Sorry you've been through something similar!!  I know we all have our own battles but doesn't make them suck any less.
> 
> 
> Glad that your little one doesn't need surgery! I have my degree in Child Development, work with young children. Once the hearing is fixed, the children usually pick up on the language very quickly.  He'll go through what is called a "language explosion" and will just start saying so many words and putting lots of words together.  Hopefully he'll get all caught up by the fall!



Thanks for the info!! About how long does it take for the language explosion to start? 
He's definitely repeating a lot more words and will talk when prompted, ie Say ____ and he'll say it. But he's not using half of his vocabulary on a daily basis. Is that normal?



pwmitch237 said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> Has anybody ever done a "combat" style of class? I'm planning on taking a "Cardio Combat" class from my gym with a friend, but I'm kinda nervous about it.



I'm too scared to try one. Let us know how it goes!



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Aimee - Watched GA last night - OH my!!! I thought I'd watch 1/2 of it and watch the rest tonight, but I couldn't stop.  I'm SO glad that I had recorded it. I would have been a mess waiting for the comercials to finish.
> 
> I thought it was really good.  It will be interesting to see how it affects the show next season.



I am very interested to see how next season goes. It was sooooooooooooo good. I was so happy that it seems to be getting back to the way it used to be. I still miss the good old days. Losing My Religon is my favorite episode ever (the one where Denny died) and it may never get that good again but I was pleased with the direction it's going again. 



stayhomemom77 said:


> Hello friends!!
> 
> Down exactly two pounds this week...and this was after the eat till you puke festival of filling my face with all my points (daily, flex points AND exercise points...oh my gosh I was SO FULL all week long) so I am THRILLED!!
> 
> Glad the plan worked for you Julie!!!!
> 
> I also went down one more ww point (now 30 per day) because I'm now in the 240's.
> 
> Makes it bittersweet to get down into that next 10 lb mark doesn't it?     I had a really short friend that was doing it that got 18 pts a day.
> 
> Thank you to Bree for the great advice!!  Who would have thunk that eating more makes you weigh less??
> 
> 
> My goal is to focus on exercise more this week (which means I can't be so dang full or I'll never get through a workout without being sick) so I'm going to eat only my daily calories through the week and save any flex point consumption for Saturday night.  And I'm not planning on using any of the exercise points at all.
> 
> I never ate my exercise points back. Kinda didn't make sense to me.  Maybe I'm clueless.
> 
> For those of you looking to lose more than 50 pounds...where is your comfort threshold?
> 
> Size 16 is my next proud of myself moment.
> 
> I think being back in ONEderland will make a big difference in how I feel about myself too. It's been 13 years since I've been under 200. So I will join you in the celebrating and dancing in the streets.





tebi73 said:


> So, I'm a real slacker and have just now decided to jump on the "Skinny Island" bandwagon.  I've been lurking here and there for a little while and finally decided that this is just what I need.  So, Dawn - Count me in!
> 
> First Name and Screen name: tebi73 - Allison







CrabbyYetLovable said:


> This puts my grand total since starting skinny island and my weight loss journey at 20 pounds!!



Cogratulations on hitting the 20 pound mark!!!!!   



Personal update:
-0.2
Pretty much stayed the same this week. Which considering the binging I did earlier this week, I'll take it. 

DH and I talked about WW some more today and he agreed that he's gonna try Livestrong with me for one week and see if he likes it. This way I won't have to double track, at least for the duration of my free subscription to Body Bugg software and we'll save a little money since Livestrong is free. AND we can both have a profile and do our own tracking. When we did WW online we used one profile and I tracked online and DH used paper. Cus we're cheapskates like that. 

Just got back from taking DS7 to the dentist. He had 2 cavities.  Poor guy. We've been watching these same spots for 3 years now so he did really good to take care of his teeth to make it wait this long. He's scheduled to get them fixed 2 weeks from today.

He's DREADING it. He's only had to have fillings once before and remembers the pain. Apparently Nitrous Oxide doesn't do a lot for him.

Just one more reason to not have any sugar in the house!!!!!! 

Congratulations to all you big LOSERS out there !! 

Big hugs of hang in there-ness to those that had a challeging week.


----------



## Duchie

Hi all!

I've been out all day at Cub Scout day camp and having a blast.  We've got a really great group of boys this year.  Anyway, I'm -3 this week which feel pretty good.

I want to tell you guys about one of the ladies at camp.  I worked with her last year and when she walked up to me I hardly recognized her.  She has lost 90 pounds in 18 months and looks fabulous.  I'm just so impressed with how well she has done and it was a real inspiration to me.  Hopefully you guys will be inspired, too.

Gotta run - camp all day and I still have to cook for the family.  I'll catch up tomorrow.


----------



## pwmitch237

tebi73 said:


> - Count me in!
> First Name and Screen name: tebi73 - Allison
> Oh, and here's me (i cropped out the huge boa constrictor just incase anyone's afraid of snakes)....



 Allison!  And thanks for cropping out the snakes... I can't handle them very well.



CrabbyYetLovable said:


> Happy Monday! This week, I'm-4 pounds!! This puts my grand total since starting skinny island and my weight loss journey at 20 pounds!!


CONGRATS



lizzyb5280 said:


> 1293+ calories (can't find the info on the salmon burgers anywhere



Dug through 9 pages of Google: 
http://www.thedailyplate.com/nutrition-calories/food/whole-foods/omega-foods-salmon-burgers Try that



gellybean said:


> I'm too scared to try one. Let us know how it goes!



Will do, I think I'll start next week (a lot going on this week.)

- Off to Outback! Be back later for food tracking!

-Patrick


----------



## gellybean

Just checked out the Eat This Not that for the Super Market from my local library. 


Interesting Tidbit I just read - WARNING: not for the sqeamous!!!!





The Wrong Kind of Protein
The little "bonus" ingredients the FDA allows in your food


Canned pineapple - Can contain up to 20% moldy fruit
Canned tomatoes - Can contain up to 5 fly eggs or 2 maggots per 500 grams
Frozen broccoli - Can contain up to 60 mites per 100 grams
Ground cinnamon - Can contain up to 400 insect fragments and 11 rodent hairs per 100 grams
Peanut butter - Can contain up to 30 insect fragments or 1 rodent hair per 100 grams
Popcorn - Can contain 1 rodent pellet in one samle or 2 rodent hairs per pound
Potato chips - Can contain 6% rotten potatoes


----------



## stayhomemom77

Ewwww!  Aimee what are you trying to do to us?  

This is being filed under:  Things I never needed to know!!


----------



## gellybean

stayhomemom77 said:


> Ewwww!  Aimee what are you trying to do to us?
> 
> This is being filed under:  Things I never needed to know!!





It's good motivation to eat fresh produce and non-processed foods and not canned process stuff yeah?

I think my motto should be "If I didn't see it get cleaned, it's not going in my mouth. "


----------



## tlenzendorf

Aimee I definitely did not need to know that!  Ewwww!  How are we supposed to eat anything?

Thanks for the well wishes guys.  This is just really a stressful time in my life and I'm not sure what the outcome will be.  Hopefully good, but time will tell.  

Todays food:
Breakfast: 1 Grape Juice Cup
Lunch: 1 hot dog and a few bites of mac and cheese

Still not hungry and its 7:35 already.  Probably won't eat dinner.

June 14 DONE


----------



## pwmitch237

On the plus side, did much better today, then I have in a while.

Breakfast: Cheerios (140) & Yogurt (80)
Lunch: California Roll Sushi (383)
Dinner [OUTBACK!!!]: Side Caesar Salad (329) & Grilled Chicken on the Barbie (LIGHT version) (383)
Snacks: NONE!

Exercise: Treadmill (378 Calories burned, 44:28, 5K (3.1miles))

TOTALS: 1315 Calories, 42.4g of Fat, 31g of Sugar, 96g of Carbs, 80.4g of Protein  So happy to finally be within my ranges that I want to be. Had a tough weekend (an extremely good friend moved....)


JUNE 14 DONE!
VEGETABLES DONE!

"Stand up and FINISH what you STARTED!!!!" - Bob Harper


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Okay Aimee -YUCK.
Now how am I supposed to make spaghetti sauce now?  I HAVE to use canned tomatoes - I can't do the fresh - too much work.  UGH.

Tricia - hang in there!  We're here for you.  

Today:
B: Multigrain cheerios and skim, coffee w/ hot choc and creamer
L: Smart Ones Santa Fe rice and beans, carrots
S: 3 Hershey's mini special dark, almonds (probably 1/4 cup)
D: Kielbasa, ceasar salad, 2 spoonfuls of cottage cheese, 5 spoonfuls of baked beans
Plus - a rocky road brownie.  I have got to get rid of those things some other way than eating them myself!!!
Funny thing is - I'm still hungry and it's quarter to nine!  Grrr.


----------



## pipersmom

Congrats to everyone on their losses!

Amy- Woohoo for 20 lbs! I can't wait to get there!

Julie- 200 is going to be a big number for me as well, I can't remember being there  That will also put me to almost halfway!

Patrick- Great job on hitting your goals for the day, esp with Outback!! I don't know if I could go there and not get a big, juicy steak..yummy.

Aimee- LOL @ the insect/rodent stats. I have trouble hitting my proteins most days, maybe I'm getting closer to them than I thought 

When I changed my weight in SparkPeople today it prompted me to re-do my goals and added calories  I understand the reasoning behind it, but still not sure how I feel about it/if I want to do it, lol.

Breakfast- Yoplait Light Blueberry Pie (gross...won't buy it again)
Lunch- Ham and cheese on a sammy thin, FF Pringles.
Dinner- Salmon, reduced fat mac & cheese, green beans.
Snacks- (I was way short on cals) RF hot dog on thin bun (fill 'em), strawberries & cheesecake dip, light string cheese, WW chocolate chip cookie, toasted sammy thin w/ Brummel & Brown.

Cals- 1232 (1310-1660)

June 14- Done!


----------



## gellybean

Sorry you guys!
Thought y'all would find it interesting. Didn't mean to make anyone ill! 

LOL Amanda. It definitely made me think twice. I don't think I want to be looking up the rest of the FDA guidelines. I think I'm already off popcorn for life!! 


Tracking for today:
Breakfast - 2 eggs, 2 pieces of bacon, 2 pieces of toast, 1 tbsp butter, 1 tbsp peach preserves 
540 cals
Snack - 1 tortilla, 1 tbsp of light canola oil butter
160 cals
Dinner - 4 oz chicken breast, 1/2 of 1 serving of Rotel Rice (hubby's recipe, we built it in Livestrong. 1 serving was a 1/4 of a pot, which started as 1 cup uncooked basmati rice) 2 cups fresh pineapple, 1 tbsp avocado, 1 tortilla
523 cals

Total cals for 1223 cals

Monday June 14 DONE

Have a good night everyone!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Aimee- .2 is still .2 down.  Id be thrilled right now.  Im glad your hubby is going to try out your tracking plan.  I know that WW has to make money, but heck the website is expensive, Id be double tracking as well. Poor kid having 2 cavities. Hopefully the dentist can fill these ones without pain. Does your dentist have a TV or earphones?  If not, maybe you can give him some music to listen to and calm him down. Ok, I can handle the snakes from Allisons picture, but the info from Eat This not that  YUCK!

Duchie  I MISS cub scout day camp!!!  We always had such a good time, but boy I was always exhausted afterwards.  How did your friend lose her weight?  That is an amazing amount of weight in a relatively short amount of time.

Amanda  I redid my goals as well. I decided to restart my goal tracking. It was just too depressing seeing how far away I was getting from that red line. My calories went DOWN. Maybe that is my problem.  Im going to have to get creative to not go over the top end.

Food log: 

Breakfast  Raisin Bran w/ff milk
Lunch  Lean Cuisine Beef Portobelo, banana
Snack  cherries, fiber one, 100 cal choc covered pretzels
Dinner  Falafel, crackers, laughing cow cheese
Dessert  skinny cow

Total  1473 (new goal 1200  1550)
June 14 DONE


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Allison - I just jumped over to your DISigns page and realized that you had created a couple of designs for me and our next trip. I can't wait till I can surprise the kids with their shirts. Anyway, just wanted to thank you once again.


----------



## gellybean

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Aimee- .2 is still .2 down.  Id be thrilled right now.  Im glad your hubby is going to try out your tracking plan.  I know that WW has to make money, but heck the website is expensive, Id be double tracking as well. Poor kid having 2 cavities. Hopefully the dentist can fill these ones without pain. Does your dentist have a TV or earphones?  If not, maybe you can give him some music to listen to and calm him down. Ok, I can handle the snakes from Allisons picture, but the info from Eat This not that  YUCK!



Good idea about the headphones Jane!! I'll have to ask the dentist if that's ok. It's kinda funny cus DS7's best friend is the dentist's youngest kid. And they became best friends at school 2 year after we started using this dentist. Small town in a big city is what I call our town. We're 15 mins from downtown Austin but everyone still knows everyone in our little town. 

I really am ok with my weigh in this week. I pulled it together and ended up at the same weight and not a gain so I'm pleased. Mid week I was up close to 2 lbs again. I refuse to lose and gain those two pounds again. 

When I updated my weight in Body Bugg software I hadn't done it in a month and I was the same weight I was a month ago. I had lost and then gained back the same two pounds, so I totally understand your frustration. 

When we get stuck it's a good thing to change it up. I really hope you find that new trick to change it up and get to your next goal! I know how frustrating it can be to be sooooooo close and then not get there!

I have several size 18 jeans and shorts that I can't get back in. I'm so close, but depending on the brand some 18s fit and some don't. I wanna be in this one pair of 18 shorts so bad before our vacation. Maybe I should duct table the shorts to the front of the fridge to motivate me. 

Duchie - I second Jane's question. How did your friend lose the weight!? That's crazy!!  and yes VERY motivating!!!!


----------



## njcarita

we'll survived my first Zumba Class last nite.... what a fun class.... but boy was I wiped....I have NEVER sweated as much.... the most  streneous exercize I usually do is  brisk walking.... definately going back next week...

and one of my other friends emailed me yesterday about a bellydancing class starting in July.... may have to try it too.... anyone here tried belly dancing???


----------



## njcarita

tracking for yesterday 6/14/10

exercise: went on 2 walks(morning and afternoon) for a total of 2.5 miles
              1 hr Zumba Class

Breakfast
1cup of half decaf coffee with 1/2t sugar and 2T fat free half and half
low fat cottage cheese , blueberries and drizzle of honey
bottle of water

Snack
Hot Chocolate

Lunch
Grilled Chicken on a bed of iceburg lettuce , roasted red pepperd, onions ,carrots , green olives, gorgonzola cheese w/low fat raspberry vinnagrette
bottle of water
15 sweet potato oven baked fries

Snack
1 short bread cookie
drinkable yogart ( before Zumba)
2bottles of water
100 calorie pack of almonds ( after Zumba)

Dinner
1/2 slice of pizza
roasted tricolor peppers gorgonzola cheese
bottle of water

Snack
3 meringues


----------



## zoegirl

I'm baaaaaack!

I'm back from all the wedding festivities. We had a blast, Lucas is one dancin machine. I wish I had video of it. I am up +2 this week. I'm thinking a lot of it is water. I ate very rich food all weekend (steak, shrimp & grits, good cheese) and I danced in heels at the wedding. I woke up Sunday morning & I couldn't see one of my ankles it was so swollen. I figure between the heels & the food I'm retaining water so I'm not going to sweat the gain too much. But I do plan on sweating all this cr@p outta my body 
I have no idea what all I ate over the weekend but I'll start fresh from yesterday.

brkfst - greek yogurt w/honey, coffee w/creamer
lunch - turkey sammie on arnold thin, reduced fat pringles (12)
dinner - chick-fil-a spicy chkn sammie, side salad w/2Tb ranch
snacks -pack of special K fruit crisps

June 14 done
veggies NOT done

Took cycle yesterday morning, and plan on getting back on track with exercising this week too. haven't done a whole lot the last 3 weeks. I'm sure the weight will come back off quickly. My goal is to have the last of it (12-15 lbs) off by my birthday (mid-August). Think that is attainable?


----------



## MulanUSAF

Good morning guys, no weigh in this week from me.  I turned on the Wii last night and it didn't work.  So I thought the Wiimote needed fresh batteries, and hunted all over the house for them.  Finally popped them in, tried to turn it on, and it still wouldn't work.  I finally hit the power button manually, but it still wouldn't turn on!!!  I thought maybe the Wii is broken?    Finally checked the wiring behind the TV and discovered the power cord has been severed into four pieces!    No need to guess who did that job, seeing that neither myself nor my brother have the inclinations to chew on power cords.  I yelled at my bunny and he looked up all innocent, like "who, me?"  Never argue with a rabbit because you just can't win.  He just glared at me and continued to groom himself, totally ignored my ranting and raving.  Oh well, I'm scouring eBay for a replacement cord and hoping to score one soon.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

MulanUSAF said:


> Never argue with a rabbit because you just can't win.



This needs to be embroidered on a pillow or something...

ok, so yesterday was my binge day. It started out ok, then went downhill after dinner. I just got really HUNgRY (or was it stressed? I totally should have gotten on here!). Thing is, I feel not so hungry today, and I know it will last for a while. It's like it catches up with me after a string of decent days, ya know? I was also on a manhunt for chocolate. hmmm.


XL bowl cereal/skim
lettuce salad w/ 1/2 c mac salad, tortilla strips, almonds, shred cheese, light dressing
popcorn w/ hot sauce
small piece grilled chicken, too many waffle fries (this is where I started to get off track...), jello/light cool whip

after dinner:
cheese/crackers (the cheese is GONE now. I am not intending to buy more!!)
a few more handfuls of CRACKers
choc milk
peanuts
McD's fudge sundae


Welcome Allison


off to Jazzercize some of my food guilt away....


----------



## Duchie

Stacybaeasm said:


> Oh friends, I am struggling so much I can hardly handle it.  I have sunk back into my depression and it is making it very hard to be motivated at all.  I can't sleep at night.  I don't fall asleep until 4 am or later so I can't get up in the morning.  I can't find any motivation to work out - I have only worked out once this week and it's Friday!!!  I can't bring myself to eat right.  I just can't do anything except sit and cry.  It's time for a change in my life, I just don't know how to make it.  I know the scale is NOT going to be friendly this week, and it shouldn't be.  God knows, I've managed to do a lot of nothing this week.



Stacy I'm so sorry you're struggling right now.    I wish I had some sort of magic way to help you through this.  I agree that calling your doctor would be a good place to start.  And remember that we'll be here for you whenever you need us.

Aimee and Tricia, that goes for you two as well.  Both of you have a lot of emotional stress going on right now and it's TOUGH.  Can't remember who it was that said that the emotional baggage we all carry around probably weighs more than our body weight and that's probably true.

Amanda, I'm with you on the cell phone and the laptop.  I was so anti-cell phone for kids until my oldest went to MS.  I had no good way to communicate with him after school so we went ahead and got one for him.  We've told the kids that they won't have TVs or computers in their bedrooms either.  Yeah, we're the mean parents.    Thanks for the Blueberry Cream Cheese Poundcake recipe - I'll add that to my "DIS Cookbook" document that I started.

Patrick, I know what you mean - I've been gone for a couple of days and I also felt so out of the loop!  I've not ever tried one of those cardio combat classes because they scare me.  You'll have to let us know if you try it how it is.

Aimee, congratulations on your parents 51st anniversary.  That's an amazing feat!  My parents celebrated 50 years together right before Mom died.

Cary, I've never tried the Zumba class.... however I had heard so many good things about it that I broke down an ordered the DVD set.  I know, it's crazy!  I really just wanted one DVD to get started but they don't sell them that way.  I figured if I hate it I can sell it on Craigslist.  But I'm ready for a change, and our elliptical (my primary form of exercise) is acting up.

Allison,  Welcome aboard!  Glad to have you!  And thanks for removing the snake from your picture.  

CrabbieAmy congrats on the 20 pound mark!  You need to update your signature with your new total - go ahead, brag about it!  You've earned the right.

Sheree and Jane, don't worry about a gain this week.  I've done that too, and many times I have no idea why I suddenly gained a bit.  Just stay focused and it will come off again.

Leen - never argue with a rabbit 

Phew - I think I'm all caught up.  So why did I get so far behind in the first place?  This is Summer, after all, and I'm supposed to NOT be busy.  Yeah, it's not working out qutie that way yet.

Actually it's just this week that's busy and that's because of camp.  Every year I dread volunteering out there (only because of the time off work) but then I get out there and wish I could spend the entire week.  Because I have to get up so early for camp, I'm going to miss working out 3 days this week.  But I'm hoping it won't be too bad, because at least I'm active while I'm out there (rather than sitting at a desk all day).  And if nothing else I'll sweat off the weight.


----------



## ski_mom

I didn't make it on yesterday to post, but I'm down 2 this week.  That sounds good, except honestly it's the 2 that I gained last week .  Hopefully this week I can keep the scale moving down.  I'm just 1 pound away from finally losing 10 pounds since I joined.  I really need to get in gear.  We leave for vacation in 4.5 weeks and even if I just lose 2 pounds each week, that almost 10 down and even that would make me feel better.  I might not look a lot better, but I'd definately feel better about myself!

Have a great week everyone!!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Hello all!!

Hey Heather...did you get your government cheque yet??  The bribe money for the new HST??    I didn't know anything about it and when I got the cheque in the mail I was like...holy cr@p, what's this??  I had to look up what it was online...

Not one to turn down a bonus $330 cheque, I decided I just HAD to walk over to the bank (a mile and a bit from my house) to deposit it yesterday.  So, my exercise was fairly effortless.   Thanks Ontario government!!

Next to the bank is a shopper's drug mart and I popped in there for a few things on the way back home.  While I was checking out, I grabbed a copy of Woman's World magazine since the cover had this headline...


ANTI-AGING DIET!!  Lose weight like a teenager!

I don't know about you guys but I couldn't resist that temptation and I added it to my pile of goodies so I could peruse it at home.

The article claims that according to a study done at the University of Nottingham, our muscles begin to shrink (due to reduced blood flow) as early as our late 20's.  Not enough blood means not enough hormones and nutrients reach those muscles which are necessary for optimal function.

Apparently, simple strength training rebuilds and tones our metabolically active muscles enabling us to lose both inches AND pounds because the muscles slim down and take up less space when they are toned, and function better at burning calories when the the blood flow is increased through resistance.

The magazine tested it out with ladies in their 30's, 40's and beyond and there were some dramatic results!!  One lady (58 years) lost 10 inches in the first week!!  Some people lost as much as eight pounds that first week!!

They included a 1400 calorie meal plan which includes protein at each sitting and advocated drinking tons of water.

The workout consisted of eight simple exercises to be done three times a week for best results.

Here it is...(you'll need five pound weights and you begin with one set of 15 reps and work up to three sets of 20).

March in place for five mins as a warm up.

1.  Hold a weight on each shoulder and do squats to tone the tush 
2.  Hold a weight on each shoulder and do lunges to tone the thighs 

Next working on the arms and shoulders...

3. Lift the weights up the front of the body to shoulder height, palms facing down, weights horizontal against your body
4. Simple arm curls next, 15 for each arm
5. Bending over slightly, straighten arms out behind you to tone the backs of the arms

For a bust booster (and my pecs are KILLING me this morning):

6. Pushups (I thought I was going to DIE and I was doing the "easy" chick ones...I had to take a couple of breaks)

And to tone the tummy...

7. leg lifts (six inches off the floor with toes pointing to ceiling)
8. hip raises with the entire lower body in the air (yeah, I couldn't get my @rse off of the ground so I really need to work on this one!!)

And then another 5 mins marching in place for a cool down.

I'm not expecting to lose 10 inches this week or even eight pounds (although I AM down 0.8 of a pound since yesterday already!!) but I'm trying the experiment out because I do know that strength training is a great way to sculpt and tone muscles and frankly, my cardio only workouts are quite boring so this is a nice way to mix it up.

I'm curious to see what my weigh in will be on Monday.  I wonder if I should take my measurements today too, just to see.

Hope you all have a great day!!


----------



## officereg

njcarita said:


> and one of my other friends emailed me yesterday about a bellydancing class starting in July.... may have to try it too.... anyone here tried belly dancing???




My belly dances every time I laugh or run or well basically all the time.


----------



## stitchfan23

> Hey Heather...did you get your government cheque yet?? The bribe money for the new HST??  I didn't know anything about it and when I got the cheque in the mail I was like...holy cr@p, what's this?? I had to look up what it was online...
> 
> Not one to turn down a bonus $330 cheque, I decided I just HAD to walk over to the bank (a mile and a bit from my house) to deposit it yesterday. So, my exercise was fairly effortless.  Thanks Ontario government!!



Just a quick post - crazy busy here today...

Yes ours went directly into our bank the other day.  I'm not one to turn down $330 either and with 2 more cheques to come (one in Dec and the last in June 2011) I will be quite happy with $1000.00 although it is a bribe cheque but then again it was my money to begin with so really they are only giving me back what I already owned


----------



## stayhomemom77

Wow...this is the first post in eight hours...spooky!!

I was just excited and wanted to share that I used the recipe builder today in weight watchers online and created a low point hummus and a naan flatbread.  I can't WAIT to play around with it some more tomorrow!!

Hope everyone had a great day...


----------



## stayhomemom77

Forgot to say that I did 3 miles today with my Walk away the Pounds DVD.  I feel fantastic (although my pecs are still hurtin' from the pushups this morning!!)


----------



## njcarita

we'll I just got back from date night with husband at the dentist...
his broken tooth was actually a crown that fell off and they were able to reattach... me on the other hand... lost a big part of tooth with the filling.. so my tooth can't be saved and will need to be pulled....


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

stayhomemom77 said:


> Thank you to Bree for the great advice!!  Who would have thunk that eating more makes you weigh less??
> 
> I had heard the same thing when I was on weight watchers; that it was recommended to eat all of the points alloted for you on a daily basis
> 
> For those of you looking to lose more than 50 pounds...where is your comfort threshold?
> 
> By that I mean, when do you begin to feel more comfortable with yourself even though you aren't at your goal weight yet?  Is it a number on the scale, or a dress size, or a weight you had at a certain event/age in your life?



I guess for me, it will be when I hit a few different points.  Can't wait to get below 200 pounds, but right now, I'm just looking forward to people noticing that I've lost weight.  I've lost 20 pounds so far, and my clothes are falling off, but people at work haven't said a thing!  Even the few people I have told that I am working hard to lose weight, they haven't even said that they can notice the weight loss.  I guess I'm waiting to get to a point when others can notice the change in me.  I know I shouldn't be basing how I feel off of others, but a superficial comment such as "you look good! have you lost weight?" can go a long way.



gellybean said:


> Just checked out the Eat This Not that for the Super Market from my local library.
> 
> 
> Interesting Tidbit I just read - WARNING: not for the sqeamous!!!!



OH ICK! BTW has anyone seen the posting on the yahoo homepage today? There was an article about some of the hidden ingredients in food, such as silica, which is sand.  I think it was from the same series of books.



gellybean said:


> It's good motivation to eat fresh produce and non-processed foods and not canned process stuff yeah?



OMG no kidding!  With the new way of eating that I have been doing, I have eliminated a lot of processed foods based on sugar and carb levels.  This is another reason to stay away from them!!



gellybean said:


> I have several size 18 jeans and shorts that I can't get back in. I'm so close, but depending on the brand some 18s fit and some don't. I wanna be in this one pair of 18 shorts so bad before our vacation. Maybe I should duct table the shorts to the front of the fridge to motivate me.



I hate that the brands are so different!  I'm pretty much in an Old Navy size 18.  The 20s are what I have now, and they are falling off.  And I second the duct taping things to the fridge; I think I'm going to have to do that!



njcarita said:


> we'll survived my first Zumba Class last nite.... what a fun class.... but boy was I wiped....I have NEVER sweated as much.... the most  streneous exercize I usually do is  brisk walking.... definately going back next week...



Congrats on the class!  What is zumba anyway? Is it a type of dance?



MulanUSAF said:


> Finally checked the wiring behind the TV and discovered the power cord has been severed into four pieces!    No need to guess who did that job, seeing that neither myself nor my brother have the inclinations to chew on power cords.  I yelled at my bunny and he looked up all innocent, like "who, me?"  Never argue with a rabbit because you just can't win.  He just glared at me and continued to groom himself, totally ignored my ranting and raving.  Oh well, I'm scouring eBay for a replacement cord and hoping to score one soon.



Darn bunny!  Good luck in finding a new cord!



hanutedmansionmomma said:


> ok, so yesterday was my binge day. It started out ok, then went downhill after dinner. I just got really HUNgRY (or was it stressed? I totally should have gotten on here!). Thing is, I feel not so hungry today, and I know it will last for a while. It's like it catches up with me after a string of decent days, ya know? I was also on a manhunt for chocolate. hmmm.



I've been there!  Something that has worked for me so far is drinking a ton of water, or just going to bed if I feel that way.



Duchie said:


> Can't remember who it was that said that the emotional baggage we all carry around probably weighs more than our body weight and that's probably true.
> 
> CrabbieAmy congrats on the 20 pound mark!  You need to update your signature with your new total - go ahead, brag about it!  You've earned the right.



That was me that said that.  While going through the weight loss, I'm having to work on all the reasons on why I am overweight in the first place.  Getting rid of that baggage almost feels better than losing the weight itself!

And about the siggy, I need to find that 20 pound picture!  I wonder is maybe Dawn could put all the pictures in the first or second post in the thread??  ETA: Nevermind! Found it!



officereg said:


> My belly dances every time I laugh or run or well basically all the time.



Agreed!!  

Personal Update:

So I've lost 20 pounds, and no one who doesn't know that I'm doing something has noticed! UGH!  I think that buying some new clothes may help, but I think I might wait until I lose a bit more weight.  Tried to go shopping yesterday, and I don't think that I'm quite ready yet.  I still don't feel comfortable in the clothes that I'm trying on, so I'm going to wait a bit. 

Tracking:
Breakfast: USANA Chocolate shake with milk and vanilla extract
Snack: 2 child size bites of coleslaw while at work (I was trying to encourage a child to try it! LOL)
Lunch: String Cheese, USANA Vanilla Shake with milk, vanilla extract and cinnamon
Snack: Fiber Plus Bar
Dinner: Salad with romaine, cheese and ranch; HUGE plate of spaghetti (went shopping and waited waaaay to long to eat; on the plus side, I didn't stop for fast food on the way home!)
Snack: SF Chocolate pudding cup
June 14 DONE - Veggies NOT Done

Breakfast: None (overslept)
Lunch: USANA Vanilla shake blended with milk, banana and mixed berries
Dinner: Big salad with lettuce, cucumbers, carrots, cheese and radishes (didn't eat the croutons); ate the inside of a BBQ chicken wrap (left the tortilla) at a local Bar and Grill for a co-workers good-bye dinner
June 15 DONE - Veggies DONE


----------



## pipersmom

Evening all!

Leen- Ouch @ the bunny chewing through the cord!

Cary- Awesome that you enjoyed the zumba class!

Sara- LOL @ your idea of belly dancing, mine is the same! Piper actually said.."Mommy, I don't want you to lose weight." When I asked her why, she replied that "You won't have squishy parts for me to lay on!" Gotta love kids.

Tracking for the day-

Breakfast- Rice Chex w/ blueberries & skim.
Lunch- Salad & lean roast beef in a tortilla w/ FF Ranch.
Dinner- LC Dijon Beef Tips & broccoli
Snacks- String cheese, hot dog, WW choccy chip cookie, WW latte bar, peanut butter cheesecake pudding.

Calories- 1240 (1310-1660)

June 15- Done!


----------



## pwmitch237

Breakfast: Cheerios & Yogurt (240)
Lunch: Subway Sandwich & Baked Doritos (480)
Dinner: Snapple, 1 Slice (1/8) of Pizza, & Lean Cuisine Pannini (773)
Snacks: NONE!!!
Exercise: Did a lot of walking today.

Totals: 1493 calories, 28.25g of fat, 87.5g of Sugar, 247g of carbs  and 66g of Protien

June 15 DONE!
Veggies Done!

"I cannot build DESIRE, you must find your own PURPOSE." - Jillian Michaels


----------



## tlenzendorf

njcarita said:


> we'll I just got back from date night with husband at the dentist...
> his broken tooth was actually a crown that fell off and they were able to reattach... me on the other hand... lost a big part of tooth with the filling.. so my tooth can't be saved and will need to be pulled....



Oh man!  That sucks!  Good luck!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Food for today:
Life cereal with skim
ceasar salad (that's the last of it!)
carrots
grapes
almonds
2 hershey's mini Special dark (my chocolate fix at the office)
Luna Bar
steak & Mac & cheese (kraft!)
Diet Green Tea
Three or four sips of Frappe'  (picked one up for DH and had to check to make sure it was good enough for him!)
Pita chips
Little rocky road brownie (that's the last of those too!)

VEGGIES DONE!!
June 15 Done!


----------



## gellybean

*FYI: Dawn called today and their internet is out. Apparently it's out all over their town. She said they've been told it (hopefully) will be up tomorrow evening by 8pm!! *




njcarita said:


> we'll survived my first Zumba Class last nite.... what a fun class.... but boy was I wiped....I have NEVER sweated as much.... the most  streneous exercize I usually do is  brisk walking.... definately going back next week...
> 
> and one of my other friends emailed me yesterday about a bellydancing class starting in July.... may have to try it too.... anyone here tried belly dancing???



 for doing your first class and having fun doing it!! I'm a no on taking belly dancing classes before, too! 



MulanUSAF said:


> Finally checked the wiring behind the TV and discovered the power cord has been severed into four pieces!    No need to guess who did that job, seeing that neither myself nor my brother have the inclinations to chew on power cords.  I yelled at my bunny and he looked up all innocent, like "who, me?"  Never argue with a rabbit because you just can't win.



I had a beagle puppy that chewed the cord of my brand new vacuum cleaner into two pieces. I mean bought it the day before brand new. Yelling at him didn't do any good either. Check amazon too. With all their third party sellers you can find good deals on stuff like that. My mom got a new power cord for her cell phone for .99 cents!



Duchie said:


> Aimee and Tricia, that goes for you two as well.  Both of you have a lot of emotional stress going on right now and it's TOUGH.  Can't remember who it was that said that the emotional baggage we all carry around probably weighs more than our body weight and that's probably true.
> 
> 
> VERY true! And it was CrabbyAmy that said it I'm pretty sure!
> 
> "DIS Cookbook" document that I started.
> 
> We should totally publish one!!!
> 
> Aimee, congratulations on your parents 51st anniversary.  That's an amazing feat!  My parents celebrated 50 years together right before Mom died.
> 
> Awww! YAY for your parents! So sorry you lost your mom!





ski_mom said:


> We leave for vacation in 4.5 weeks and even if I just lose 2 pounds each week, that almost 10 down and even that would make me feel better.  I might not look a lot better, but I'd definately feel better about myself!



I won't be to my vacation goal that I had set back in February, but I agree that even the 7 lbs I've lost and any I can lose between now and we leave will feel pretty good! 



stayhomemom77 said:


> I'm curious to see what my weigh in will be on Monday.  I wonder if I should take my measurements today too, just to see.



Yes yes yes you should measure!! I started measuring at the beginning of this thread back in Febuary. I've only lost 7 lbs since then but I've lost a total of about 25 inches. MEASURE!!! Especially when starting some form of strength training!



officereg said:


> My belly dances every time I laugh or run or well basically all the time.







stayhomemom77 said:


> Wow...this is the first post in eight hours...spooky!!
> 
> I was just excited and wanted to share that I used the recipe builder today in weight watchers online and created a low point hummus and a naan flatbread.  I can't WAIT to play around with it some more tomorrow!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great day...



Love the recipe builder. Livestrong has something similar. Hubby had already built Rotel Rice and Spicy Cheese Grits.   He can 'share' the recipe on his profile and I can search for it and find it on mine!  Pretty cool. 



stayhomemom77 said:


> Forgot to say that I did 3 miles today with my Walk away the Pounds DVD.  I feel fantastic (although my pecs are still hurtin' from the pushups this morning!!)





How do those DVD's work? Do you walk in place in the house?  I'm clueless.



njcarita said:


> me on the other hand... lost a big part of tooth with the filling.. so my tooth can't be saved and will need to be pulled....



So sorry!!! That stinks!!! 



CrabbyYetLovable said:


> I guess for me, it will be when I hit a few different points.  Can't wait to get below 200 pounds, but right now, I'm just looking forward to people noticing that I've lost weight.
> 
> 
> EXACTLY!!!! Bless my mom's heart. She tells me everytime she sees me that she can tell I've lost weight even when I haven't. Hubby tells me he can tell changes too. I'm ready for someone that  doesn't have to say it, to notice!  KWIM?
> 
> 
> 
> OH ICK! BTW has anyone seen the posting on the yahoo homepage today? There was an article about some of the hidden ingredients in food, such as silica, which is sand.  I think it was from the same series of books.
> 
> Saw it! I think the Eat This NOT That books are going for the "You'll be so disgusted you won't want to eat approach."
> 
> The guy who came up with the I Can Make You Thin program, Paul McKenna out of the UK, does a mental exercise with his program where you picture your favorite food and then picture the most disgusting thing you can think of pouring over it and then you make yourself think about those two things together for like 60 seconds and it's supposed to help you disconnect the craving/desire for the 'bad' for you food.
> 
> 
> OMG no kidding!  With the new way of eating that I have been doing, I have eliminated a lot of processed foods based on sugar and carb levels.  This is another reason to stay away from them!!
> 
> Yepper!
> 
> I hate that the brands are so different!  I'm pretty much in an Old Navy size 18.  The 20s are what I have now, and they are falling off.  And I second the duct taping things to the fridge; I think I'm going to have to do that!
> 
> I recently ordered Old Navy 2x shirts and they fit, down from 3x. I ordered 3x ladies board shorts from there and they fell off. So I bought a 2x pair of board shorts from Wal-Mart and they are waaaaaaaaay too tight.  It's frustrating!
> 
> 
> 
> That was me that said that.  While going through the weight loss, I'm having to work on all the reasons on why I am overweight in the first place.  Getting rid of that baggage almost feels better than losing the weight itself!
> 
> Totally agree!!
> 
> And about the siggy, I need to find that 20 pound picture!  I wonder is maybe Dawn could put all the pictures in the first or second post in the thread??  ETA: Nevermind! Found it!
> 
> Since you found it, would you mind posting what page # it's on?? Thanks!! I'm determined to get that 10 lbs pic soon!!



 for not stopping at a fast food joint!



pipersmom said:


> Sara- LOL @ your idea of belly dancing, mine is the same! Piper actually said.."Mommy, I don't want you to lose weight." When I asked her why, she replied that "You won't have squishy parts for me to lay on!" Gotta love kids.



My oldest says the same thing. He doesn't want me to lose my squishy soft arms. 

In fact, DS7 noticed the change in my arms before anyone else did. 




Personal update:

So I had a new treat tonight that I thought I'd share with you guys.

The new pretzel m&m's are really yummy and a lot better than regular m&m's or peanut ones.

For comparison:
1 pack (not fun size, not king size) regular m&m's 240 cals, 10 g fat 
1 pack (not fun size, not king size) peanut m&m's 250 cals 13 g fat
1 pack (not fun size, not king size) pretzel m&m's 150 cals 5 g fat



And for a Goofy Candy Co Chocolate Dipped Pretzel loving girl like me, they were yummmmy!!



Tracking for the day-

Brunch - Spicey cheese grits 376 cals with 2 ozs left over grilled chicken 60 cals stirred in 
1 Jello Caramel Creme Mousse cup 60 cals

Snack - 12 bite size HEB Cornbread crackers 82.5 cals
2 tbsp Alouette Spinach and Artichoke cheese spread 70 cals 

Dinner - 1/3 lb 93/7 Ground Beef hamburger patty
1 Potato Bread Sandwich Roll 150 cals
1 tbsp light Helmann's Mayo 45 cals
15 slices Jalapeno bread and butter pickles 25 cals
1 medium corn on the cob 111 cals
1 tsp butter 33 cals
1 pack pretzel m&m's 150 cals

Total cals for the day 1402

Tuesday, June 15 DONE

Night everyone!


----------



## ski_mom

gellybean said:


> So I had a new treat tonight that I thought I'd share with you guys.
> 
> The new pretzel m&m's are really yummy and a lot better than regular m&m's or peanut ones.
> 
> For comparison:
> 1 pack (not fun size, not king size) regular m&m's 240 cals, 10 g fat
> 1 pack (not fun size, not king size) peanut m&m's 250 cals 13 g fat
> 1 pack (not fun size, not king size) pretzel m&m's 150 cals 5 g fat
> 
> 
> 
> And for a Goofy Candy Co Chocolate Dipped Pretzel loving girl like me, they were yummmmy!!
> 
> 
> 
> [/FONT][/COLOR]




Wow - I'll bet those are great!  I hadn't heard about them, but I used to do this on my own - eat a preztel, eat an M&M, repeat.  It's a great salty/sweet combo that I'm sure is much better the way that they do it!  Sounds like it will be a great treat!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Cary  Ive heard Zumba is supposed to be a lot of fun. I just wish the one class that they have at my Y was at a time that I could take it. Darn job
Oh, sorry about having to pull the tooth. I have terrible teeth and have more crowns that the Queen.  I wish they could put in a crown instead of pulling.

Leen  sorry your bunny got to the cords. I hope you can find new ones on eBay.

Amanda  how did I miss the Blueberry Pound cake recipe?  Ill have to back and look for it.

Becky  welcome back  at least you are back to a negative number. You are getting close to vacation (are you going to WDW?)

Julie  the exercises sound very interesting. Ill be interested to see how you do.  Ohh, please post the recipe for hummus. Id love to try and make some myself instead of buying it pre-made.

Amy  I bet if you were to wear a new outfit where the clothes arent loose people will notice that youve lost weight. Thats what happened to me. Baggy clothes sort of cover up your body, wear the right size and it makes a big difference. I know you didnt want to go shopping till you lost more weight but I think one outfit will do wonders.

Aimee  thanks for the update on Dawn. I was beginning to worry that something else had happened. If its just internet being down thats good news. Im so totally going to try the pretzel M&Ms!!! Since I just ate a package of 100 cal chocolate covered pretzels Im sure Id love them.

Food log:

Banana - w/reduced fat PB
Lunch  Boudin Spring Salad, ½ roast beef sandwich
Snack  fiber one bar, Sees caramel candys (2)
Dinner  Taco salad, watermelon
Dessert  100 cal chocolate covered pretzels
 Total  1359 (goal 1200  1550)
June 15 DONE  VEGGIES DONE

I helped my co-worker move tonight and came home instead of going out for pizza. No way would I be able to go out for dinner and NOT eat pizza. It was just much easier to come home and have my taco salad.


----------



## lizzyb5280

Monday:
Breakfast - FF Yogurt + 1/4 cup granola
Lunch - Leftover La Bamba Casserole w/ 2 Tbsp sour cream, sm. amount of queso and chips
Dinner - Spaghetti & Garlic Bread
Snacks - 1 Med. Apple, 2 Choc. Chip cookies, 10 cherries

Total - 1676, not terribly bad considering I ate dinner LOs for lunch.  And I'll be so glad when we finally finish all the queso and cookies!

*JUNE 14 DONE*

Tuesday:
Breakfast - 1 scrambled egg
Lunch - Chicken salad on wheat bread, multigrain wheat thins
Dinner - Broiled lamb chop, bulgur with peas and mint
Snacks - Peach, 1 Choc. Chip cookie, Queso & Chips

Total - 1287 calories!  I was only at 1011 after dinner, so when DH pulled out the queso & chips I allowed myself a few.  I don't think I ate a full serving of either, but I tracked a full serving just in case.  After being a bit high yesterday, I was glad to have a light day today!  Woefully behind in fruits & veggies, but DD (2) must be going through a growth spurt as she is eating everything in sight!  I thought I had stocked up on plenty of produce, but we've only got one banana left, one apple, one peach, and she's decided she doesn't like the fresh cherries.  Still have almost a whole container of strawberries, though, as well as tomatoes and cucumber.

*JUNE 15 DONE*

Patrick, thanks for finding the nutritional info on the salmon burgers!  Not the exact same product, but sounds pretty close.  Def. close enough to work until the next time I'm at whole foods and can ask for the info.

Sorry I don't have time to respond to everyone.  I've been busy getting ready for our camping trip this weekend, catching up/getting ahead on housework, and preparing for overnight guests the day we get back from the camp.  Crazy busy this week!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Amanda - I found the blueberry pound cake recipe - Thanks!  I made the strawberry pie tonight. I hope it turns out. I guess I should really pay attention to the recipe. I didn't buy cook and serve pudding (and it was sugar free as well as fat free). I'll let you know how it tastes.


----------



## njcarita

officereg said:


> My belly dances every time I laugh or run or well basically all the time.



lol.... so does mine.... thats why I'm thinking of taking class


----------



## njcarita

and Amy ----

Zumba is a high intensity dance class....lots of fun... our instructor stated we can burn about 850 calories a class......


----------



## njcarita

tracking for yesterday 6/15/10

exercise: went on 1 walk (evening) for a total of 1.0 miles


Breakfast
1cup of half decaf coffee with 1/2t sugar and 2T fat free half and half
oatmeal 2t brown sugar 1t half and half
bottle of water

Snack
1cup of half decaf coffee with 1/2t sugar and 2T fat free half and half

 Lunch
Bistro Salad (Baby greens, crumbled gorgonzola, walnuts, grape tomatoes, & black berries) with 5 small slices of Filet Mignon and a drizzle of Champagne Vinaigrette
diet coke


Snack
1 meringue cookie ( 25 calories)
bottle of water

Dinner
1/2 grilled cheese
strawberries, blue berries ,carrots and cherry tomatoes
Bottle of water

Snack
Meringue Cookie
Hot chocolate


----------



## zoegirl

morning!
Sorry I'm not posting much this week. We are slammed here & I haven't had much time to get on the computer. Hopefully I'll have more time by the end of the week & can get caught up & respond to everyone's posts.

yesterday:
brkfst - greek yogurt w/honey, coffee w/creamer
lunch - chicken burger on whole grain bun, reduced fat pringles
dinner - handful of tortilla chips w/salsa, cantaloupe

I ran 3 miles yesterday (30 mins) and did a 10 min cool down walk. That's all I had time for. I think I can stay a bit longer at the Y today so hopefully I can get on the elliptical too (I love that thing!).

June 15 done
veggies not done (I need to get on the ball eating my veg)


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

officereg said:


> My belly dances every time I laugh or run or well basically all the time.





cereal/skim
4 point ww lunch,cottage cheese, applesauce
hot dog/no bun, 1/2 c mac & cheese, 1/2 c peas
small bowl popcorn,6 crackers
June 15 done

I'm stuck around the 6-7 pound mark for overall loss, but I think the exercize is making a difference. I know this because I can now put things in my pockets! Capris are not as tight as they used to be.

I actually don't want anyone to say anything to me when I get to the point of people noticing any weight loss. Attention makes me very uncomfortable! I don't want anyone commenting on my body. Then I always read more into it, like what were they thinking before? I'll never forget, I lost 35 pounds a few years back and one of my friends introduced me as her "skinny friend." I think that's the day I started gaining it all back  I know...go see a shrink, right?!


----------



## ski_mom

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Becky – welcome back – at least you are back to a negative number. You are getting close to vacation (are you going to WDW?)



We are going on a cruise this year.  We are going on a 7 night Eastern Caribbean cruise on the Carnival Dream.  I'm excited - DH and I have been on a few cruises before, but the kids have never been on one.  This boat has a few huge waterslides and they can't wait.  My mom is going with us too - it should be a great trip!



hanutedmansionmomma said:


> I actually don't want anyone to say anything to me when I get to the point of people noticing any weight loss. Attention makes me very uncomfortable! I don't want anyone commenting on my body. Then I always read more into it, like what were they thinking before? I'll never forget, I lost 35 pounds a few years back and one of my friends introduced me as her "skinny friend." I think that's the day I started gaining it all back  I know...go see a shrink, right?!




You know, I'm the exact same way.  I joined WW about a year and a half ago and lost around 30 pounds.  I didn't tell anyone except of course DH and my sister was going to the meetings with me, so she knew.  Well, my mom did notice and started tell others and then the people that I work with started noticing and commenting.  At that point for some reason I got a mental block and just couldn't do it anymore.  I guess I need to see the same shrink as you!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I think I forgot to post last night (I was about to go to bed) that I took a walk yesterday at lunch for 1.77  miles.  The reason I know it was exactly 1.77 is that I got a cool free app for my iphone that uses the GPS to track the distance.  It will also keep the time as well.  It will tell you the pace - it was kind of cool to see the pace slow down when I was going up hill!!  If I remember I'll post the name of the app later (I'm working and not by my phone).


----------



## tlenzendorf

Mndisneygirl said:


> I think I forgot to post last night (I was about to go to bed) that I took a walk yesterday at lunch for 1.77  miles.  The reason I know it was exactly 1.77 is that I got a cool free app for my iphone that uses the GPS to track the distance.  It will also keep the time as well.  It will tell you the pace - it was kind of cool to see the pace slow down when I was going up hill!!  If I remember I'll post the name of the app later (I'm working and not by my phone).



Is it RunKeeper?  Thats what I use.  It tracks those things, plus if you change the screen it will show you your route on a map along with your current location.


----------



## luvsJack

Hi ladies, I just wanted to drop in and say hello.  

During the past couple of weeks, life has been a bit wild.  Lots going on at home and at work.  I let those things give me the excuse to stop trying to even half way control what I ate.  

Last week I finally weighed and it was so depressing.  I am back almost at square one.  So, after a weekend of crying and being depressed; I picked myself up and dusted myself off and got myself ready to start again.  I actually think I know what an alcoholic feels after a week long drinking binge or at least the guilt and self loathing part of how they feel. 

My church has started a weight watchers program and last night I joined with them.  It was a bit embarassing at the first meeting as I am one of the 3biggest women there, but that will change.    

So today is the first day of my new journey and hopefull my last on this road.    

I would love to rejoin you ladies but not sure how Dawn could work all that out in the weight loss numbers and I don't want to throw a kink in things. 

Just wanted to jump in and tell you all to keep up the good work and stay strong in your journey.


----------



## stayhomemom77

I'm the polar opposite of Michele and Becky.  I announce to the WORLD that I'm losing weight and once I begin to notice the body changes myself I start strutting around.  No lie!!    I begin to feel sexier and it shows!!  I always gets TONS of favorable responses, but I'm not sure if it's because I look skinnier to them or if I just carry myself differently and they assume as much.

Whatever the reason, I don't care.  I don't NEED the validation but I sure do enjoy it when it comes!!

Jane...here's the hummus recipe.  It's 1 point per 1/4 cup serving.

3/4 cup plain fat free yogurt
2.5 cups garbanzo beans (chick peas)
1 tsp cumin
1 tsp cayenne (optional)
2 cloves garlic
2 tbsp olive oil
2 tbsp lemon juice

Line a strainer with cheesecloth and let the yogurt drain in the fridge for about 2 hours.  (It should reduce by close to half.)

Toss everything into the food processor and blend until smooth.  It makes around 2.5 cups.

Aimee:  What should I measure??  Bust, waist, hips, thighs....anything else?  I don't think I'm going to like this at first...


----------



## tlenzendorf

stayhomemom77 said:


> Aimee:  What should I measure??  Bust, waist, hips, thighs....anything else?  I don't think I'm going to like this at first...



I'm not Aimee, but check out extrapounds.com.  It will give you a spot to put your measurements in, track them and graph them for you.  I used this website when I was going to the gym 5x/week for an hour or 2 a day.  Its a great resource!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

tlenzendorf said:


> Is it RunKeeper? Thats what I use. It tracks those things, plus if you change the screen it will show you your route on a map along with your current location.


 
 It looks like it is called Distance Free.  You can upgrade to Distance Meter Pro and it will track calories burned.



luvsJack said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to drop in and say hello.
> 
> During the past couple of weeks, life has been a bit wild. Lots going on at home and at work. I let those things give me the excuse to stop trying to even half way control what I ate.
> 
> Last week I finally weighed and it was so depressing. I am back almost at square one. So, after a weekend of crying and being depressed; I picked myself up and dusted myself off and got myself ready to start again. I actually think I know what an alcoholic feels after a week long drinking binge or at least the guilt and self loathing part of how they feel.
> 
> My church has started a weight watchers program and last night I joined with them. It was a bit embarassing at the first meeting as I am one of the 3biggest women there, but that will change.
> 
> So today is the first day of my new journey and hopefull my last on this road.
> 
> I would love to rejoin you ladies but not sure how Dawn could work all that out in the weight loss numbers and I don't want to throw a kink in things.
> 
> Just wanted to jump in and tell you all to keep up the good work and stay strong in your journey.


 
Hey! Welcome back!  Dawn is pretty crafty and clever, I bet she could figure out how to get you back in the list!  I'm glad that you decided to start again and hope WW and whatever else you do helps!


----------



## PixiePlanner

MulanUSAF said:


> Finally checked the wiring behind the TV and discovered the power cord has been severed into four pieces!    No need to guess who did that job, seeing that neither myself nor my brother have the inclinations to chew on power cords.  I yelled at my bunny and he looked up all innocent, like "who, me?"  Never argue with a rabbit because you just can't win.  He just glared at me and continued to groom himself, totally ignored my ranting and raving.  Oh well, I'm scouring eBay for a replacement cord and hoping to score one soon.



We  bunnies! 

My first was named Gin Gin. She wasn't very friendly. Her diet consisted of mostly stereo cords.

My second was adorable. He was part rex. His fir was incredibly soft: bred without the course outer layer. He was named Pippen after Scottie Pippen. He was the best pet. Broke our hearts when he went to the great clover field. He preferred whole grains. Actually wood grain! I just noticed a chair that had his marks on it and he's been gone over 10 years.

Now, the bunnies in my yard that are forming an army to attack my garden... those... I am not too fond.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

luvsJack said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to drop in and say hello.
> 
> During the past couple of weeks, life has been a bit wild.  Lots going on at home and at work.  I let those things give me the excuse to stop trying to even half way control what I ate.
> 
> Last week I finally weighed and it was so depressing.  I am back almost at square one.  So, after a weekend of crying and being depressed; I picked myself up and dusted myself off and got myself ready to start again.  I actually think I know what an alcoholic feels after a week long drinking binge or at least the guilt and self loathing part of how they feel.
> 
> My church has started a weight watchers program and last night I joined with them.  It was a bit embarassing at the first meeting as I am one of the 3biggest women there, but that will change.
> 
> So today is the first day of my new journey and hopefull my last on this road.
> 
> I would love to rejoin you ladies but not sure how Dawn could work all that out in the weight loss numbers and I don't want to throw a kink in things.
> 
> Just wanted to jump in and tell you all to keep up the good work and stay strong in your journey.



Please hang out with us   There are kinks all over this thread. Or maybe that's kooks. Wait, that's me.

Anyhoo...stopping in for the afternoon "no carb binge" pledge. I started one a little bit ago, but cut it off. I am going to go organize something upstairs instead.


----------



## njcarita

hi all.... just wanted to share some info I read in a book  about "lowering your blood pressure"..

In the book it suggested multiple shorter walks instead of 1 long walk.... to maintain the exercise lowering effects of exercise through out the day.... so I have been trying to walk 3 times a day for .5 miles to 1.5 miles per walk....( total of 1.5 to 4.5 miles a day)

Now I have been on blood pressure Meds since my last pregnancy( 8 years)... and even on Meds I ten to run high ... strong family disposition toward hypertension.... whole family starts BP meds in 30's no matter how thin....so even on Meds its been in the 140/ mid 90's....

Well decided to embarque on a whole new way of eating....mostly veggie..fruits... whole grains etc... all natural ... and exercising multiple times thru the day.... I am now seeing BP's of 120/70  .....  on my meds which is a vast improvement for me..

and the exercise has really lifted my mood ...much happier and cheerier... and I have lost 9lbs thus far.....


----------



## njcarita

luvsJack said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to drop in and say hello.
> 
> During the past couple of weeks, life has been a bit wild.  Lots going on at home and at work.  I let those things give me the excuse to stop trying to even half way control what I ate.
> 
> Last week I finally weighed and it was so depressing.  I am back almost at square one.  So, after a weekend of crying and being depressed; I picked myself up and dusted myself off and got myself ready to start again.  I actually think I know what an alcoholic feels after a week long drinking binge or at least the guilt and self loathing part of how they feel.
> 
> My church has started a weight watchers program and last night I joined with them.  It was a bit embarassing at the first meeting as I am one of the 3biggest women there, but that will change.
> 
> So today is the first day of my new journey and hopefull my last on this road.
> 
> I would love to rejoin you ladies but not sure how Dawn could work all that out in the weight loss numbers and I don't want to throw a kink in things.
> 
> Just wanted to jump in and tell you all to keep up the good work and stay strong in your journey.



welcome Back


----------



## Zela

Sorry this is so long, I couldn't get on the internet for a while and things have been crazy.  Our power was out off and on on Monday.


Tracking for Sunday

Breakfast:
2 pcs gwaltney 40% less fat bacon
1 fried egg (fried in the bacon grease)
Lunch:
1/2 small sweet potato
5 oz steak
3/4 c okra
3/4 c squash+ a pat of butter (I know my mother in law put butter in it)
1/2 c green beans and broccoli mixed
1/2 garlic cheese biscuit
a couple of small bites of purple people eater (a jello cream cheese yogurt mixture)
Dinner:
1 small pork rib
Snack:
1/8 Paula Deen's Lemon Birdie Pie

According to Spark People I had 1198 calories out of the recommended 1200-1550.  I really feel like I overate at Lunch but I am on the low end of my calories still.

June 13th Done

Veggies Done

Anywho.......
So my boss called me in the office today about the day I took off on Friday.  She handed me a Employee Corrective Action Sheet.  She said she wasn't writing me up but that she wanted to remind me that you cannot be granted pto for things that come up that are not illness or emergency.  I explained to her that my dog being sick was an emergency and that she was part of my family.  She still looked like she didn't get it, but she agreed that if I just say I have a family emergency that she will not pry into my business.  Towards the end of the discussion I ended up crying like a little baby and then I went to discuss it with the HR department.  Thankfully, the lady I spoke with in HR had dogs and understood where I was coming from.  She advised me to submit evidence that I took my dog to the vet and a detailed explanation of what happened (with Suzy and her symptoms) to the Corrective Action Sheet so that it would be in my file.  I wonder if my boss really would leave a sick puking dog at home all day while she went to work.

As far as the weigh in goes, I weighed in at 194.2.  That is only down -.2.   Meh......I only exercised one day last week, so I understand.  At least I didn't gain any this week.

Monday's Tracking:

Breakfast:
small porkchop
half an apple
8oz unsweetened chocolate almond breeze
Lunch:
4 small fried catfish nuggets
salad with at least 2 c lettuce on it
1 slice white american kraft singles
1/2 packet of fat free ranch dressing
Supper:

Chicken Salad and crackers (snack pack)
Snack:
Kiddie Size tcby hand dipped yogurt
apple

Total is 1082 calories out of 1200 to 1550.

June 14th Done

Veggies Done

Tuesday's Tracking:

Breakfast:
1 small porkchop
Lunch:
Salad with
-chicken
-1/4 c cheese
-packet of ranch dressing
-boiled egg
Supper:
13 cheezits
serving of fiber one cereal with a little bit of ff milk
banana
6 Tblsp whipped cream
Snack:
Pina Colada

Total of 1,476 out of 1200 to 1550.

June 15th Done

Veggies Done

Tracking for Wednesday (today):

Breakfast:
3 slice 40% less fat gwaltney bacon
1 egg
Lunch:
Zaxby's Bleu Salad with Blackened Chicken and 2 packets of blue cheese dressing and a piece of toast (salad had probably 3-4 cups of lettuce)
Supper:
Probably going to go with a banana and some cinnamon with a couple of tablespoons of whipped cream
Snack:
None

Total is 1230 out of 1200-1550.

June 16th Done
Veggies Done


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Becky  How fun!!  I love the cruises that weve been on (only Disney ones so far). Ill bet your kids are thrilled to bits. Its great that your Mom is going too.  Youll have to tell us all about it when you get back.

Sheree & Tricia  that sounds like a great app. There are definitely times when I had the iPhone and not just the iTouch. Ive got the family plan on Verizon and there is no way Im switching everyones phone plan. I keep hearing rumors that V will be able to service iPhones, but until that happens Ill just have to track my walking on SP.

Sharon  Welcome back!!! I say you just start a fresh right now and todays weight is your starting weight (unless you want to go with your old starting weight). Life happens, Ill bet weve all been through the starting over program.  Good for you for joining WW!  Now you have two support groups. 

Julie  thanks for the recipe. I wonder if it will work in a blender (dont have a food processor). Ill try it out and let you know how it comes out.

Jessica  we love bunnies as well.  We had two Nibbles and Cuddles. They really never chewed anything but their hutch (and Stevens hair). I miss their furry little snuggles. We dont have bunnies in the yard, just squirrels. Drives the dog nuts and they clean off our fruit trees before we get a chance to pick anything.

Today was going to be the start of low carb/starch trial. Of course then my boss brings in bagels for breakfast and we have a lunch meeting where they brought in Panera. I ordered a salad and that is all I was going to have, then they stuck in an oatmeal raisin cookie in my box. So I ate the cookie and then came upstairs and tracked it 350 cal for a COOKIE????  Holy cow!  Dinner is going to be REALLY light tonight. Although I am proud that I tracked everything, unfortunately I wont be making it to the gym tonight I have to go home and let Jim practice a class presentation to me.  Hopefully we will finish before it gets dark and well be able to go for a walk.

Food Log
Breakfast  Bagel with light cream cheese
Lunch  banana, Panera strawberry poppyseed chicken salad, oatmeal raisin cookie
Dinner  taco salad (ground turkey, lettuce & salsa)
Dessert  sweet 16s (2) (I may have a piece of the crustless strawberry pie too, but I'll still be under goal)

Total 1259 (goal 1200 - 1550)
June 16 DONE  Veggies DONE


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Zela - we posted at the same time. I'm sorry your boss is such a poophead. I am glad that the HR person was much more sympathetic and gave you a way to present your case in your file. I guess animals all over are lucky that your boss doesn't have pets. They would suffer terribly. I hope now that it is over you at least have some closure and know now how to deal with "emergencies" that come up in the future.


----------



## stayhomemom77

I'm seriously glad WW advocates tracking *before* you eat.  Usually when the family has burgers, I have a 2 point veggie patty but tonight I decided to have a beef patty with the rest of them.  Imagine my shock when I check the nutritional information.  The patty alone was 360 calories and 27 grams of fat.    That's a nine point burger patty and with the bun and the cheese, it was 12 points!!  

Thankfully, I tracked it first so I just cut it in half and had extra salad.  DD offered to eat if for me on top of her own 11 point burger but we didn't let her.  Even Randy didn't want it (I was surprised) so it got wrapped up along with the leftover cob of corn and fries.  If you add some greens, there's a whole meal there for someone.  

I think I'll stick to my veggie burgers from now on.  The burger was good but not THAT good.  

Aimee:  For my walking DVD's I use "Walk away the Pounds" with Leslie Sansone.  Basically it's marching in place with a bit of other stuff thrown into the mix depending upon the workout.  The disk I have has a one mile, two mile, three mile and four mile workout which all have a cool down stretch at the end.  The one mile is 20 mins, two miles is 30 mins, three miles is 45 mins and the four miles is an hour.

Besides the marching, she has you do side steps, kick backs, knee lifts and kicks as well as a bunch of variations on upper body reaching.  Some workouts include small weights (like weighted balls and ones you wear slipped over the four fingers in your hand) and there are also stretchy bands and some other contraption that you strap around your waist that provides resistance (I don't have that disk but I have used my friend's before).

My DVD came with a stretchy band but the one mile workout uses the weighted balls so I just use cans of beans for that one. My kids think it's hilarious.  

Haven't tracked since Thursday so here goes...

Friday 
B-egg and cheese bagel with yogurt
L-bagel with cream cheese, chicken noodle soup, carrots and celery sticks, rice crackers
D-bacon wrapped chicken, garlic noodles, salad, ceasar dressing, baby carrots
S-rice crackers, whole wheat crackers with cream cheese, ice cream
June 11th done

Saturday
B-egg and cheese on english muffin
L-chicken noodle soup, cucumber, carrots, yogurt, ham and cheese bagel
D-doritos, 2 sliders, baby carrots, cheese slice, salad with salsa and sour cream
S-popcorn
June 12th done

Sunday
B-egg and cheese bagel, yogurt, pear
L-soup, carrots, almonds, rice crackers, apple, yogurt
D-chicken breast, corn, gravy, stuffing, mashed potatoes, salad with salsa and sour cream, baby carrots
S-ww sponge cake, ww brownie
June 13th done

Monday
B-egg and cheese bagel with yogurt
L-soup, carrots, cuke, hummus, rice crackers, yogurt, almonds
D-chicken tikka masala, white rice, salad with sour cream/salsa, mixed veggies
S-rice crackers, cucumber, carrots, hummus, almonds, ww cookie
June 14th done

Tuesday
B-egg and cheese bagel with yogurt
L-soup, hummus, carrots and cuke, ham and cheese bagel
D-naan pizza (no sauce, cheese, chicken, bacon), broccoli
S-light hummus, carrots and cuke, DQ dilly bar
June 15th done

Wednesday
B-egg and cheese bagel
L-soup, almonds, rice crackers, carrots, yogurt 
D-1/2 surloin burger, corn on the cob with margerine, salad with sour cream/salsa, fries
S-ice cream
June 16th done

Whew!!  Sorry about that.


----------



## Zela

Aimee, those pretzel m&m's sound awesome!  I think I might have to try them.

MulanUSAF-My dog chewed through the cord on my nice dyson vacuum several months ago.  It's a good thing it wasn't on or I would have had a fried doggie.

Jane, I am sorry my boss is a poophead, too!  But you live and you learn.


I planned to only do 35 minutes of exercise today but I did 45 instead! Yay Me!


----------



## pwmitch237

Hey all, I'm really busy this week, so it's hard to keep up on here.....

Breakfast: Cheerios & Yogurt
Lunch: Sushi (Cooked, California Roll)
Dinner: (Chili's) Grilled Salmon
Snack: All Natural Cheetos (1 Serving), Banana
Exercise: Treadmill, 5K (3.1 miles), 43:30

Totals: 1558 Calories, 50.5g of fat, 43g of Sugar, 133g of carbs, 69g of protein

Good night y'all!

June 16 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

"Unless you faint, puke, or die, KEEP WALKING!" - Jillian Michaels


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Amanda - we tried the crustless strawberry pie today. Both Steven and Jim liked it so even though I used the instant pudding it seemed to turn out ok.  I used SF/FF pudding instead of just FF pudding so I thought it had a slight SF aftertaste, but for the calories it was good.  Really easy to make as well. Thanks for sharing!

I only ate a small sliver 1/16th of the pie so I'm going to have to do some math to figure out how many calories for my tracking. 

Why is it the only place I seem to be shrinking is in places that I really don't necessarily need to lose weight.  My fingers? Honestly my rings are so loose they are just spinning on my fingers!


----------



## gellybean

Quick drive by post for tracking. My mom's in town so I haven't been online much today and  now that I'm home and on the computer hubby's waiting on me to watch Top Chef with him.  

Today's food was weird.... off schedule, mom in, cleaning house before she arrived etc.

Breakfast-
protein powder, 2% milk, jello mousse cup 290 cals

lunch -
1/2 of the shame shake recipe from above (mom wanted to taste one) 145 cals

snack -
3 chicken fries and 4 potato fries from BK w/ .25 of a honey mustard package 244 cals

Dinner -
1/6 of hubby's creation of Warm WW Pasta Salad with squash, mushrooms and red bell peppers 342 cals
7 oz grilled chicken breast 210

Snack - 1 Slim Fast Crunchy Peanut Butter bar 100 cals

Total for the day 1331


Wednesday June 16 DONE


Night everyone. Should get time tomorrow night to catch up!!


----------



## mikesdisneymom

Hi, I am new to this thread and happy to find others with similar goals.  I have tried for the last couple of years to lose the wait but never stick to it, due to no support.  I am looking forward to being able to follow through with the wait lost with all your support.  Now time to answer some questions

First Name and Screen name:
  My name is Laura aka mikesdisneymom

What your Goal Is for Fitness:
  I want to lose at least 100 pounds and get back into the shape I was in before I had my son 13 years ago.

Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:
  I find it very difficult to eat Italian food in moderation as well as mashed potatoes.

Favorite Good Food for You:
  I love to eat a salad with lots of tomatoes, and light vinegrette

Favorite Form of Exercise:
  My favorite exercise doing steps

What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:
  I would love to buy a new wardrobe

Family:
  My family consists of myself, my son (13), and we live with my parents


----------



## pipersmom

Morning all!

Jane- All the fat free pudding is sugar free, so no worries. I'm glad your fam liked it as well! I would think the cook & serve would have the same cal count as the cooked since you're just counting the mix and not counting it as prepared.

Zela- Sorry your boss was such a witch about your dog, but glad HR was able to help you minimize the damage! 

 Laura! 

Julie- I track before I eat also, and it helps a lot. I did the same thing as you did when I saw the calorie count on ground chuck! Once I picked myself up off the floor, I just have the whole package to my mom! Red meat is probably one of the things I miss the most. I do have some 2 oz steaks in my freezer though, I just pull one out occasionally.

Aimee- The pretzel m & m's do sound good, will have to try them.

Tracking for yesterday-

Breakfast- FF blackberry yogurt and RF peanut butter on sammy thin.
Lunch- LC Cabbage roll & whipped potatoes. (This one was yummy!), FF pringles.
Dinner- Salad w/ ham and FF feta, reduced fat 3 cheese ranch, sourdough bread w/ Brummel & Brown.
Snacks- RF hot dog, FF fig newtons, nectarine, pb cheesecake pudding.

Calories- 1198 (1310-1660)

June 16- Done!


----------



## njcarita

tracking for yesterday 6/16/10

exercise: went on 3 walks (morning, afternoon and evening) for a total of 3.6 miles


Breakfast
1cup of half decaf coffee with 1/2t sugar and 2T  half and half
low fat cottage cheese , strawberries and honey
Bottle of water

Snack
stoneyfield low fat smoothie
Meringue cookie

Lunch
1/2 wrap of roasted veggies, humus and sprinkling of feta
Bottle of water

Snack
1cup of half decaf coffee with 1/2t sugar and 2T  half and half

Dinner
Mixed greens salad with Chicken sausage, toasted walnuts, gorgonzola cheese and raspberry veinagrette
Bottle of water

Snack
vita brownie ( 100calories)
1 pecan shortbread cookie (80 calories)


----------



## luvsJack

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome back!!   I am really ready to go with this!!  I did well yesterday.  Lots of water, only had unsweetened tea with lunch and supper.  

Breakfast:
Special K Granola
Yoplait Yogurt       4pts

Lunch:
Salad
3 oz. grilled chicken
Craisins
3 Cheese Salad Dressing  
Ritz Crackers                  8 pts

Snack
carrots           0 pts
baked cheetos               4pts

Supper
Salad
Honey mustard dressing
 Chicken leg quarter          10pts


Stayed within my points and drank the water: DAY'S GOALS MET!   


Tonight I have to go grocery shopping so will spend some time today on the WW site looking for ideas and low point foods.  Any suggestions??   

I need a good tasting high fiber bread--any ideas?  I will be using it mostly at  breakfast (don't like taking sandwiches for lunch at work) for lunch.

Will spend some time reading and catching up with you all and will check in later!   

Here is my wish to you all that we all meet our goals for today.


----------



## njcarita

mikesdisneymom said:


> Hi, I am new to this thread and happy to find others with similar goals.  I have tried for the last couple of years to lose the wait but never stick to it, due to no support.  I am looking forward to being able to follow through with the wait lost with all your support.  Now time to answer some questions
> 
> First Name and Screen name:
> My name is Laura aka mikesdisneymom
> 
> What your Goal Is for Fitness:
> I want to lose at least 100 pounds and get back into the shape I was in before I had my son 13 years ago.
> 
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:
> I find it very difficult to eat Italian food in moderation as well as mashed potatoes.
> 
> Favorite Good Food for You:
> I love to eat a salad with lots of tomatoes, and light vinegrette
> 
> Favorite Form of Exercise:
> My favorite exercise doing steps
> 
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:
> I would love to buy a new wardrobe
> 
> Family:
> My family consists of myself, my son (13), and we live with my parents



Welcome


----------



## zoegirl

Morning ladies & gents!

It has been a bit of a crazy week here. I am volunteering for vacation bible school at my church so all my evenings this week are taken. I'm teaching arts & crafts to 5 year olds & it is a trip! But they are so sweet, and are worth the 30 minute drive each way 

Ok, to try and respond to some posts that have caught my eye the last few days.....

Julie - Contrats on the weight loss. I was holding my breath that my advice would work. And I hear you on not wasting your points on that 11 point beef patty. It's amazing to me since being on WW that I actually think about what I'm eating now. Don't want to waste my points on food that's not worth it. Do you feel that way? And I usually save my flex points and use them on 1 really good meal at the end of the week. Gives me something to look forward to.

Aimee - I read about your breakthrough last weekend. I hope that you are able to work through the issues that have come back up, sounds like you are. It's never fun reliving bad memories but I hope that you come out the other end a stronger woman for it. Thanks for the info on the pretzel M & M's, I'm going to hunt those bad boys down 

Zela - I 2nd Jane's comment. Your boss is a poophead. I love my dog as if I gave birth to her, she's my baby & I would be so offended if someone would not even attempt to empathize with me if she were sick. You did the right thing for your dog & I'm so glad that HR instructed you on how to get through all the proper procedures.

Patrick - did you ever tell us how your cardio combat class went?

Laura - Welcome!!

LuvsJack - Welcome Back!!  I highly recommend getting a copy of WW Recipe for Success 2003 cookbook. I have lived out of mine since February. It has so many great recipes, even my extremely picky husband has liked many of them. Keep up the good work.

Leen - Do your bunnies roam the house? Are they litterbox trained? I've heard of people training their bunnies to do this.

food for yesterday:
brkfst - greek yogurt w/honey, half cup blueberries added, coffee w/creamer
lunch - turkey sammie on arnold thin, reduced fat pringles
dinner - broiled talipia on salad greens w/homemade vinegarette, cup of pineapple
snack - handful of chips w/homemade salsa

Went to gym ran 2.5 miles & got on the elliptical for 20 mins. Today is a rest day.


June 16 done
veggies done


----------



## Dizneydawn

Morning all.  I am so far behind here it makes me a bit sick.

Computer was up last night late finally!  The internet acted wonky all weekend and then Monday could hardly get a page to upload and by Tuesday morning, nothing until finally, last night.  It was a pretty wide spread issue and most places in our town that have free wi-fi like restaurants and coffee shops were affected.

Then Anderson, SC where Treyner goes to college was hit by bad storms esp. his campus Tuesday night and they have also been without power for 2 days.  Can't order books, get online  to anything like student e-mail or their inhouse browser etc. and his online classes started on Monday when they let him know what he needed to order.  So he has been scrambling trying to figure out what to do - if they are giving everyone an extension etc.

Other than that - he found a job late last week landscaping   and has been working form 5:30 am - 9 p.m. and knows he can't do that anymore with online classes and soccer.  His boss told him he did not want to lose him and is willing to settle for 12 hour days only 4 days a week.

Carsyn took her ACT's, Baylor is enjoying a few weeks off before summer school (minus soccer) and I am busy with work. 

The great news is with Obama's new health care bill - the kids Dad only has to pay 30% of the Cobra price for insurance.

Other FANTASTIC NEWS... My cousin is back from the Middle East in his 3rd deployment.  I will have to post pics of the reunion.  His wife is so smart and beautiful.  They have a photographer friend that took some pics before he left of their family and had her follow them to the airport for the reunion.  I bawled and can't wait to see him in July!!

I sent out 9 reminders for weights we are missing - other than that I am ready to post and will get the past 3 weeks food totals done if it kills me this morning!

On a personal level - I sucked tracking and eating this past week.  I need to get off my hind end to recover before Monday! 

Will read and respond to you all!!!  It maybe cliff notes though!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I have to skip tracking for yesterday. I didn't write one thing down and can't remember for the life of me.  
I know I ate grapes and greek yogurt with craisins and grape-nut cereal for lunch.
Oh, I think I had a donut at work, (NO Will power!)
For dinner I had a piece of steak and some noodle dish.

Not the best way to track, eh?

I'm going to go write down things for today.

Glad to hear your internet is back up Dawn!


----------



## Dizneydawn

I am quoting from 1998 at this point because as I am getting all the tracking done from WEEK 3 and on ...I am finding things I meant to mention!



pwmitch237 said:


> Has anybody done a kickboxing class? I'm looking for one, but I can't seem to find one, and I've been trying to hear what other people say before I join. Let me know if you have!
> I want to do one but have never really looke dinto it.  People I know say they love them.  A local boxing club has them and I think the YMCA used to here locally.
> As always, ending with a quote....





Stacybaeasm said:


> Well, I may not be losing weight, but I'm getting faster!  When I first started working out back at the beginning of this thread, I was only able to walk a mile in 30 minutes.  Today, I hit the mile mark on the treadmill at 19 minutes!!  I'm not ready for a 5K or anything yet, but at least I'm seeing some kind of improvement.


I am so proud of you Stacy!!!  You are kicking my @ss!


stitchfan23 said:


> As I have mentioned this Sat is my birthday


And I forgot to post a happy Birthday!!! 

Does anyone want to take responsibility to collecting birthdays and helping us remember????  I think it would be nice to do it.  Gelly has volunteered to help with tracking food/veggies so if anyone else would volunteer it would be appreciated!!!!

So Stitch:
Happy Belated Birthday!!!  Here is some fat free eye candy for you!!!









wait for it.......





are you ready???















I figure if your eye candy has some hair on it you will be less likely to be tempted to break your dedication to the new you!!! 

I am such a giver...




stayhomemom77 said:


> Okay Dawn...
> 
> Here are the pics of the new car, as promised:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loove it!  Love love love it!!!!
> 
> At church this past Mother's Day, the oldest child in each family was given a special gift to take home to Mommy.  Here's what I got:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to empty my bladder before I read your posts!  It got me this time just as much as the first time I saw it!!!





gellybean said:


> The worst thing that happened was before DH and I were married. She told DH after she met me the first time that she was surprised... she didn't think DH liked big girls... and was he fully prepared to push me around in a wheelchair  the rest of my life after I lost my feet to diabetic complications which I would have from the extra weight.
> 
> It sucks once you know something that people have said about you because you can never undo it in your head.
> 
> Personal Update:
> 
> I headed up to the Cardio theater and let me just say it's AWE-MAZING-SOME!!! Loved loved loved it. The quickstart option on the bikes at the Y start an hour countdown. I'm used to counting my time up.
> 
> I am so jealous you have that!  Maybe I can find a place around here that has the same thing.





mom2faith said:


> hellooooo!!!
> 
> Big update for me....check out that signature!!  We have decided to not go to Hawaii in January as planned.  We are going on a Disney Cruise in November instead!!
> I am so excited for you and so excited about how much cheaper it is!!
> 
> Plus I love the why in your daughter's answer and you knowing that now may not be the most reasonable of her thoughts!!!





njcarita said:


> we'll last night while we were having dinner ... one of my lg  I at first read this as a leg filling...fillings fell our of one on my molars...while my husband was heading to the phone to call the dentist for me.. he starts calling me from the study... "hon u are not going to believe this I just snapped a front tooth".... I really thought he was kidding.... sadly he wasn't...
> Reading this makes me goggle and not feel so alone over here in crazy house 101!!!





zoegirl said:


> Dawn - poor Treyner .......at least he has his looks
> Until he is bald and paunchy...someday it will happen.  Carsyn swears God will get even someday!!!





tlenzendorf said:


> Busy day!  Mariah's 5th grade promotion today.  When did my baby get so big?  While you were out hanging at Cruising Chuubby's!    Man I am on fire today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this one so much!!!





officereg said:


> On a personal note, I have lost 46 pounds total since I started my journey and I am seriously excited about it.  BUT I get so angry when people compliment me.  I seem to find the negative in each compliment.  Someone said "you are starting to look nice now"  Really?  Starting? and I was so hideous before that I should have had a paper bag on my head?  And today my boss (who I see maybe once a month) said the forbidden words to me "_*You have such a pretty face*_, I'm glad you decided to do something with your weight"  I am sure she said some other things too but honestly I wanted to vomit on her skinny *** feet so I think I blocked the rest out.


You have every right to be proud and every right to want to tell them off.  I was so mad when I read this for you.


CrabbyYetLovable said:


> Love this! I have a goal: once I lose 75 pounds, I will take a trip to DisneyWorld.  Most likely a solo trip.  It would be weird, but I would love to do the things that *I* want to do with no compromises.  I don't know if I would want a solo trip...I admire those who do though!!!  Tell me what you would want to do!!
> 
> Other question/reply: someone posted about looking to do one of the Disney Marathons/Runs as a motivator??  I can't find the post!  I'm thinking of trying to do a half-marathon, I'd like to do the Princess Half-Marathon. I would like to consider this as well.





pwmitch237 said:


> "Even if you're on the RIGHT TRACK, you'll get run over if you just SIT THERE!" - Will Rogers
> [/FONT][/SIZE][/COLOR]


Love this one more than any others.  Just hit me today perfectly!!!


zoegirl said:


> Amy - it was me that posted about it. To do any disney race you have to be able to keep a 16 minute mile pace.  Good to know! .





pipersmom said:


> Piper is on homebound because of the CF. She was in the hospital for 3 weeks before school started, then back in two weeks after being in the classroom. Her Dr and I decided with so much stuff going around (swine flu, etc), the best idea would be for her not to be there.
> 
> I am really proud of her and you both.  It is a huge accomplishment to her dedication to her schoolwork and you to her as your child.



K - coming up - I have week 3 & 4 done!!! Need to input them!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Here are the pics for those who need them when I post the weights today!!!

5 pound marker:





10 pound Marker:





15 pound marker:





20 pound marker:






25 pound marker:






Then we have week 3 (May 27 - June 2nd) Food Challenge Tracker's
Gelly - 7
Hanuted - 6
Stitch Fan - 6
pwmitch - 7
piper's - 7
lizzyb - 5
zoe - 7
eliz - 7
stay@home - 7

You all can add the tracking picture to your siggie or additional weeks with a x2/3  if you already have the picture and you have tracked multiple weeks!!






Runners up for week 3 were:
2 Eagle - 4 days
Tlenz - 4 days
mulan - 4 days
Zela - 1 day
ScrappyTink - 1 day
Littlepeppers - 1 day


Week 4 Tracking (June 3 - 9th)
Zela - 7
Stitch - 7
Piper's - 7
Lizzyb - 7
2 eagle - 7
zoe - 7
tlenz - 7
hanuted - 6
gelly - 7
MN Dis -7
Stay@ - 7
pwmitch - 7

You guys can also copy/paste the pic or add the additional weeks by putting a x 3 or 2 or 4 next to the pic!

Runner's up:

Eliz - 2
mulan - 1
Dawn - 2
mstinson - 2
njcarita - 3


This was also week 1 of tracking veggies:

Those who tracked at lest 5 out of 7 days were:
Zela - 7
2 eagle - 7
zoe - 7
tlenz - 5
Duchie - 7
pixie - 7
pwmitch - 5

The picture you can choose to put in your siggie is:





Runners up were:
eliz - 2
stitch - 4
dawn - 1
Mndis - 4


----------



## Duchie

CrabbyYetLovable said:


> I hate that the brands are so different!  I'm pretty much in an Old Navy size 18.  The 20s are what I have now, and they are falling off.  And I second the duct taping things to the fridge; I think I'm going to have to do that!
> 
> 
> So I've lost 20 pounds, and no one who doesn't know that I'm doing something has noticed! UGH!  I think that buying some new clothes may help, but I think I might wait until I lose a bit more weight.  Tried to go shopping yesterday, and I don't think that I'm quite ready yet.  I still don't feel comfortable in the clothes that I'm trying on, so I'm going to wait a bit.



I think I mentioned this before, but I realized recently that clothes that are too big look just as bad as clothes that are too small.  Besides, having clothes that you know are flattering to your shape really help boost self-esteem.  So even if it's just a couple of things - a new fun shirt, some fun summer capris, whatever, treat yourself to some new clothes.

Old Navy is WEIRD.  I have found their sizing to be very inconsistent.  I just took my DD shopping there and she had to try everything on.  Some 14s were tight, some were huge, some fit perfectly.  Same with the 12s.  I have found the same thing when I shop for myself there as well.



luvsJack said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to drop in and say hello.
> 
> During the past couple of weeks, life has been a bit wild.  Lots going on at home and at work.  I let those things give me the excuse to stop trying to even half way control what I ate.
> 
> Last week I finally weighed and it was so depressing.  I am back almost at square one.  So, after a weekend of crying and being depressed; I picked myself up and dusted myself off and got myself ready to start again.  I actually think I know what an alcoholic feels after a week long drinking binge or at least the guilt and self loathing part of how they feel.
> 
> My church has started a weight watchers program and last night I joined with them.  It was a bit embarassing at the first meeting as I am one of the 3biggest women there, but that will change.
> 
> So today is the first day of my new journey and hopefull my last on this road.
> 
> I would love to rejoin you ladies but not sure how Dawn could work all that out in the weight loss numbers and I don't want to throw a kink in things.
> 
> Just wanted to jump in and tell you all to keep up the good work and stay strong in your journey.



Welcome back!  We've missed you around here.  



Zela said:


> So my boss called me in the office today about the day I took off on Friday.  She handed me a Employee Corrective Action Sheet.  She said she wasn't writing me up but that she wanted to remind me that you cannot be granted pto for things that come up that are not illness or emergency.  I explained to her that my dog being sick was an emergency and that she was part of my family.  She still looked like she didn't get it, but she agreed that if I just say I have a family emergency that she will not pry into my business.  Towards the end of the discussion I ended up crying like a little baby and then I went to discuss it with the HR department.  Thankfully, the lady I spoke with in HR had dogs and understood where I was coming from.  She advised me to submit evidence that I took my dog to the vet and a detailed explanation of what happened (with Suzy and her symptoms) to the Corrective Action Sheet so that it would be in my file.  I wonder if my boss really would leave a sick puking dog at home all day while she went to work.



I'm sorry you had such a hard time at work.  I used to manage a team of many people, and I can honestly tell you that it's usually a few people who ruin it for the rest of us.  Someone who came along way before you probably abused the PTO system, and as a result the managers had to put rules in place.  Trust me, your manager probably hates it as much as you (I know I did) but probably doesn't have much leeway in the situation.



stayhomemom77 said:


> I'm seriously glad WW advocates tracking *before* you eat.  Usually when the family has burgers, I have a 2 point veggie patty but tonight I decided to have a beef patty with the rest of them.  Imagine my shock when I check the nutritional information.  The patty alone was 360 calories and 27 grams of fat.    That's a nine point burger patty and with the bun and the cheese, it was 12 points!!



Same thing happened to me a couple of weeks ago.  We had some burgers from Omaha Steaks that my dad sent us sitting in the freezer.  I wanted to use them up so I decided to have them for dinner.  While they were thawing I decided to look up the nutritional information and about passed out when I read it.  I'm so used to buying the extra lean ground beef (our store has 97% lean) that I forget just how much fat is in regular ground beef.  Anyway, I just grabbed some chicken breasts and had hm grill those for me.  



mikesdisneymom said:


> Hi, I am new to this thread and happy to find others with similar goals.  I have tried for the last couple of years to lose the wait but never stick to it, due to no support.  I am looking forward to being able to follow through with the wait lost with all your support.  Now time to answer some questions
> 
> First Name and Screen name:
> My name is Laura aka mikesdisneymom
> 
> What your Goal Is for Fitness:
> I want to lose at least 100 pounds and get back into the shape I was in before I had my son 13 years ago.
> 
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:
> I find it very difficult to eat Italian food in moderation as well as mashed potatoes.
> 
> Favorite Good Food for You:
> I love to eat a salad with lots of tomatoes, and light vinegrette
> 
> Favorite Form of Exercise:
> My favorite exercise doing steps
> 
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island:
> I would love to buy a new wardrobe
> 
> Family:
> My family consists of myself, my son (13), and we live with my parents



Welcome aboard!  I hear ya on the Italian food - my mom was Italian and we grew up eating it all the time and I LOVE it.

Yesterday was another camp day for me.  Eight hours out in 90+ degree heat - no problems drinking enough water then!  Of course, I was sweating it right back out so I drank even more than usual.  The boys in our den are some of the most respectful I have ever met (and that's saying a lot for 9 and 10 year olds) but by the end of day 3 even they were getting a bit rowdy.  This will be my last son's last year at this camp so I will be kind of sad when it ends tomorrow.

Then on Saturday, I'm taking that same DS to a NASA overnight camp (also with Scouts) in Houston.  This will be a total blast for both of us..... but.  They are providing dinner, and no outside food is allowed in.  The menu is fried chicken and mashed potatoes & gravy.  Not exactly healthy!

I'm kind of freaking out about this right now and I need to STOP.  Because of camp I only got in 2 workouts this week (normally it's 5).  So I tried to be really disciplined in my eating and have done well (I've stayed under points every day so far).  Still, I weighed myself today and I'm +2 already.  So this NASA thing isn't going to help that.  But it's OK, right?  This is LIFE and I need to learn to deal with it.  Sometimes I might gain a little and that's OK, as long as I get back on the wagon again.

Right?

I've got next week to get back into the workout routine.  Then the following week my family starts arriving for the 4th of July weekend.  I think this is what's really bugging me - I really wanted to lose 50 pounds before they all got here.  Now I don't think I'll quite make that.  If you can't tell, I'm harder on myself than anyone.

Ya know, I feel better just getting that out of my system.  Thanks for being there - and for being supportive!


----------



## Duchie

Quick question - how do you guys count/track marinades?  I'm marinating some chicken to throw on the grill later.  I figured I probably added about a cup, maybe 10 ounces, to the bag with the chicken.  But how much does the chicken really absorb?  Or am I just really over-thinking this?


And I also meant to say..... changing emails is a royal pain in the patootie!  We're having to do that now and I can not tell you how many things I have to update because of this!


----------



## MulanUSAF

Update on the bunny drama: 
-I won an auction on eBay yesterday so I should get a power cord in a few days for my Wii.  Got it for $9 bucks including shipping, so I'm pretty !
-Yesterday, my brother left his laptop on the couch while he went to use the bathroom.  When he came back out, JJ was standing on the keyboard, typing out a page of awlkiejtoiraehnoijndskfjnsdlkfjlawofioaecnoadsjfpw3j and ripped out the Esc button.  Luckily the button just pops back in, no damage done.  I said that if JJ starts hacking his facebook account and changing his status, then we're doomed. 



PixiePlanner said:


> We  bunnies!
> 
> My first was named Gin Gin. She wasn't very friendly. Her diet consisted of mostly stereo cords.



That sounds like my first bunny Clover!  Her diet consisted of food pellets, hay, and supplemented by my dad's home theater system's cords.  She knew what she was doing too, because she never chewed on any of the wires in plain sight.  Only the ones that are completely hidden behind the entertainment console were destroyed. 



Zela said:


> MulanUSAF-My dog chewed through the cord on my nice dyson vacuum several months ago.  It's a good thing it wasn't on or I would have had a fried doggie.



One of my biggest concern is that one of these days he will chew on a live wire and gets fried.  I have also caught him licking the electrical outlets.  He must have a death wish or something.  So now we have baby safety covers for all the unused outlets.  Unfortunately, he has figured out how to pry them off with his teeth.  He would pull one out, run around the room with his trophy clenched in his mouth and do his happy bunny dance (mixture of hops and spinning around in circles while shaking his ears).  We have stuffed most of the exposed wires around the house in sections of PVC pipes.  But sometimes he gets lucky and finds one we forget to put away.



zoegirl said:


> Leen - Do your bunnies roam the house? Are they litterbox trained? I've heard of people training their bunnies to do this.



Yeah, he's litter box trained.  He's what we call a house rabbit.  Has free run of the house for the most part, but only when we're at home and can keep an eye on him.  This is my third bunny that's litter box trained and he's super good about it.  He's 4 years old and has never had an accident.  The key is to get them when they're little, like 8 weeks of age.  I always put them in a bare cage with nothing on the plastic floor and a litter box with straw litter pellets.  If they use another area, I just wipe it up with a paper towel and shove the used paper towel in the litter.  They want to pee and poop where they smell their past deeds.  Usually after they're consistently using the litter box for at least a couple weeks with no accidents outside of the box, you can start letting them out to explore the house.  But keep in mind they will get into stuff like little kids and you always have to watch them.  I have also trained him to come when I call his name and crinkle his bag of treats.  Unfortunately, these days if you so much as touch a bag of chips or anything that makes that sound, you'll have an eager rabbit instantly at your feet and licking his chops.  

Since I've talked so much about him, here's what he looks like:




doing what he does best, begging for treats




just like a cat, he always find the most comfy spot in the house




if you're wondering what kind of rabbit he is, he's a mini rex


----------



## MulanUSAF

I haven't been tracking my food or doing my glucose checking for most of this week and last.  Ever since I got the good news from the doctor's about my A1C, I was on this "yay, my diabetes thing is going away" mentality which is totally false and dangerous.  

Even though I haven't been eating foods I shouldn't eat and I'm still exercising daily, I've let myself slip into this fantasy that maybe I can make it go away if I keep this up for another few months.  Unfortunately, I know it's not going to work like that.  Once you get it, it'll always be there.  Diet and exercise can only control it and keep the complications from developing, but diabetes never goes away.  Its kind of like my friend's motorcycle that has some problem with the transmission.  As long as he keeps it under 45mph, he's fine.  But if he goes over, then all sorts of weird sounds and things start happening.  I know I need to maintain this current lifestyle forever if I want a normal life.  

It is somewhat depressing to think I can never eat whatever I want, whenever I want, or that I have to keep up with exercise routine all the time.  But my rational part reminds me that doing that stuff is probably how I arrived at this current condition and if I want to do that again, I'll be suffering the consequences.  Given the choice between eating cheesecake and keeping my toes, I'll take the toes over cake any day.  

Okay, my self pep talk is over.  I don't know why, but seeing it written out seems to motivate me more than talking to myself in my head.  Yeah, I'm a bit  in case you haven't picked up on it.  

Food log for today so far:
Breakfast: 2 egg whites omelet with spinach, ham and cheese; 4 strawberries
Lunch: hummus and chicken breast pieces rolled up with lettuce and cheddar slice in a low carb wrap; handful of mixed nuts


----------



## Duchie

Leen, I think I'm in love with JJ.    He's so darn CUTE!!!


----------



## zoegirl

MulanUSAF said:


> Yeah, he's litter box trained.  He's what we call a house rabbit.  Has free run of the house for the most part, but only when we're at home and can keep an eye on him.  This is my third bunny that's litter box trained and he's super good about it.  He's 4 years old and has never had an accident.  The key is to get them when they're little, like 8 weeks of age.  I always put them in a bare cage with nothing on the plastic floor and a litter box with straw litter pellets.  If they use another area, I just wipe it up with a paper towel and shove the used paper towel in the litter.  They want to pee and poop where they smell their past deeds.  Usually after they're consistently using the litter box for at least a couple weeks with no accidents outside of the box, you can start letting them out to explore the house.  But keep in mind they will get into stuff like little kids and you always have to watch them.  I have also trained him to come when I call his name and crinkle his bag of treats.  Unfortunately, these days if you so much as touch a bag of chips or anything that makes that sound, you'll have an eager rabbit instantly at your feet and licking his chops.
> 
> Since I've talked so much about him, here's what he looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> doing what he does best, begging for treats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just like a cat, he always find the most comfy spot in the house
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you're wondering what kind of rabbit he is, he's a mini rex



What a CUTIE PIE!!!  He looks like the velveteen rabbit. Lucas (my 3yo) loves bunnies & guinea pigs. I've thought that maybe after Zoe goes (yes my screen name is after my dog ) I'd like to get one of those for him. I had a guinea pig for 5 years, he was a sweetie. I'd like to try a rabbit just because I've heard they can be litter trained.

Oh boy, I binged at lunch  I think I ate like 20 points worth of pizza buffet. Guess I'll be eating letuce the rest of the day


----------



## stayhomemom77

Welcome Laura!!  We're glad to have you.    We have tons of fun here so I hope you'll feel like you fit right in.

Alright Aimee...I did my measurements (under protest) because Randy also encouraged me to do so and I was so demoralized after bust, waist and hips that I put the tape away in disgust.  I don't really care about measurements, so that's enough for now.

Okay, deep breath...here goes!!

Bust:    47 inches
Waist:  42 inches
Hips:    52 inches

YUCK!!!    I hope these numbers shrink A LOT after a month of the strength training.  I'm not measuring myself again until the four weeks are done.  It's too hard on my ego (yeah, like THAT'S fragile!! ).

I did get a little compliment from DD this morning though.  I was lying on the floor doing the ab exercises for the workout and she was doing them beside me.  I asked her if my tummy bulged out when I lay down (I can't see over the ladies but it FELT flatter) and she said, "no mommy, it dips in!!"

  I'm down 15 pounds as of this morning and I THOUGHT I could see results in my belly!!  I celebrated by wearing one of my new shirts today.

You see, I buy stuff at my fav clothing stores when they have sales and I usually get something that fits now and something that should fit 10 or 15 pounds from now.  Then I hang them in the closet and leave the tags on and when I need to reward myself for any reason (weight loss, depression, special occasion, personal triumph, didn't do laundry, etc ) I pick out something that fits and wear it for the first time.  

I do that with shoes and jewelry too.  I have a new pair of sandals waiting in my closet as well as another pair that should arrive from Aldo today.    I also ordered six or seven things on ebay (earrings, pendants) that should be arriving over the next few weeks.  The shoes were $25 each, and the jewelry was like $8 total for all six items.  I love buying costume jewelry on ebay.

So, for any of you ladies (and gents if you are into cross dressing  )  may I suggest that you reward yourself for all your hard work with small items that you feel would be treats for yourself.  If money is an issue, perhaps hitting the dollar store and stocking up on little knick knacks is an idea.  I like ebay though, if you're diligent...your dollar can go pretty far.

Bree:  I'm totally like that with my points.  I actually see my points as currency, LITERALLY.  I visualize a price tag attached.  "Oh, these brownies are five points each...well, I like them, but not that much thank you!!  PASS!"  I've done weight watchers before and I don't think I was quite this with it the other times.  I lost weight but then went off the program and it came right back on again.  Now that I think about it in terms of a bank account, it all makes sense to me and it just clicks.

I wouldn't have held you accountable if for some reason I hadn't lost weight last week, don't worry but I AM thrilled that you were right!!  

Dawn:  I suggest we make an empty bladder policy and enforce it immediately!!  This is to be an NO INCONTINENCE thread!!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

MulanUSAF said:


> Since I've talked so much about him, here's what he looks like:



OMG. So cute!! Please give him a squish from me. 



MulanUSAF said:


> It is somewhat depressing to think I can never eat whatever I want, whenever I want, or that I have to keep up with exercise routine all the time.  But my rational part reminds me that doing that stuff is probably how I arrived at this current condition and if I want to do that again, I'll be suffering the consequences.  *Given the choice between eating cheesecake and keeping my toes, I'll take the toes over cake any day.  *


This!




mikesdisneymom said:


> Hi, I am new to this thread and happy to find others with similar goals.  I have tried for the last couple of years to lose the wait but never stick to it, due to no support.  I am looking forward to being able to follow through with the wait lost with all your support.  Now time to answer some questions
> 
> First Name and Screen name:
> My name is Laura aka mikesdisneymom


welcome Laura


egg, english muffin
naked leftover hot dog, cottage cheese
hamburger, bun, corn, mac and cheese 
CRACKers
June 16 done

And Good Gravy! I can't even copy the picture of the hairy dude. I will gag. He looks like something we pulled out of my DD's bathtub drain.


----------



## Dizneydawn

hanutedmansionmomma said:


> And Good Gravy! I can't even copy the picture of the hairy dude. I will gag. He looks like something we pulled out of my DD's bathtub drain.








How many calories would you burn waxing him?


----------



## zoegirl

Dizneydawn said:


> How many calories would you burn waxing him?







I am laughing & gagging at the same time.


----------



## Dizneydawn

zoegirl said:


> I am laughing & gagging at the same time.



Didn't you see this earlier today when I first posted it?  I am glad you are laughing.

I bet they go through lint rollers by the truck loads! And Febreeze!  

I am laying odds he smells like a wookie!


----------



## luvsJack

The rabbit is GORGEOUS!!  Dd is sitting here by me and immediately said "I want one!!" (she loves animals) 

 at the hairy dude!  Dd, her bff and I all fell out on that one!


Today was good.  Stayed within my points.

Breakfast was Sandwich thin, toasted with peanut butter and 8 oz. of grapefruit juice

Lunch was turkey Lean Cuisine and a salad

Snack was carrot with ranch

Lots of water and unsweetened tea to drink all day.

Tonight I am having a hamburger (using some weekly points)

Went grocery shopping tonight and made sure I will have plenty of fruits and veggies.  Bought what I need for the 0 point veggie soup and plan to make a big pot tomorrow.


----------



## Zela

Tracking for Today:

Breakfast:
small porkchop (fat trimmed)
1 egg
2 slices gwaltney 40% less fat bacon
Lunch:
Chicken Salad (from the cafeteria at work) and a mixed salad to go with it which had about 3 cups of lettuce, some shredded carrots and some mixed cabbage......I wasn't really sure on the calories for this one so I just looked up a prepackaged chicken salad on sparkpeople.....any thoughts?
Supper:
1 Homemade Blue Cheese Hamburger topped with about 1/4 c cheese, 1 pc bacon and no bun
Snack:
Banana
4 Tblsp whipped cream
a sprinkle of cinnamon
sugar free fat free cherry jello

The total I got was 1363 our of 1200 to 1550.  Not too bad.

June 17th Done

Veggies Done


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Food for today:

B: Life cereal w/skim
L: Lean Cuisine Fish/Pasta (290 cal)
   Carrots
S: 20 almonds
D: hot dog w/bun and ketchup and mustard
    Strawberries
    blueberries
    1/3 c. leftover pasta dish
S: popcorn
    Buffalo flavored pretzel nuggets w/ blue cheese dressing

JUNE 17 DONE

Still not enough veggies.  It's hard when I don't do much of the cooking. DH has most dinners ready by the time I come home from work.  Have to remember to grab some extra veggies anyway.

Think I'll go try to burn some calories while I sleep.  If I dream about exercise, does that count?   I did read somewhere that if you don't get enough sleep it can hinder weight loss.


----------



## pipersmom

Woohoo! Welcome back Dawn!

Leen- That bunny is soooo cute! Glad Piper isn't here to see it..lol. 

Barb- If it's a prepared marinade, I just use a serving of it, I've used a couple since I started and both were already in Spark. If it's one you make yourself, you could always put it in the recipe creator thingy and go from there. It's a pita, but I've used it quite a few times.

Tracking for today....I haven't been doing the veggie tracking because I almost always have at least 2 cups a day, but today was ermm..not so much..lol.

Breakfast- Yoplait FF Key Lime Yogurt.
Lunch- Chicken sausage w/ spinach & asiago, one slice bread.
Dinner- Shrimp, pasta salad, trifle for dessert. *I was saving cals all day, lol!*
Snacks- Light string cheese, blueberry pound cake, Biscoff cookies.

The trifle is pretty much fat free- You just layer angel food cake, small box of SF/FF pudding, and fruit (blueberries today) in 2 layers each. Let it chill for a couple of hours and the pudding will take on some of the fruit flavor..yummy! I used half of a 12 oz angel food, cal count ended up being- 156 calories, 30 (!) carbs, 0 fat, 2 protein. I figured 6 servings, so about 1/2 - 3/4 c per serving.

Calories today - 1244 (1310-1660)

June 17- Done!


----------



## gellybean

ski_mom said:


> Wow - I'll bet those are great!  I hadn't heard about them, but I used to do this on my own - eat a preztel, eat an M&M, repeat.  It's a great salty/sweet combo that I'm sure is much better the way that they do it!  Sounds like it will be a great treat!



They are really yummy and a lot less guilt inducing then regular m&m's! 



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Aimee  thanks for the update on Dawn. I was beginning to worry that something else had happened. If its just internet being down thats good news. Im so totally going to try the pretzel M&Ms!!! Since I just ate a package of 100 cal chocolate covered pretzels Im sure Id love them.



I love pretzels and chocolate too and didn't realize it until I had my first Goofy's dipped pretzel sticks back in 09. I bet I know what kind of 100 cal pretzels dipped in chocolate you're talking about. I get those too. That same brand makes yogurt dipped 100 cal packs too that I'm a big fan of as well.



luvsJack said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to drop in and say hello.
> 
> During the past couple of weeks, life has been a bit wild.  Lots going on at home and at work.  I let those things give me the excuse to stop trying to even half way control what I ate.
> 
> Last week I finally weighed and it was so depressing.  I am back almost at square one.  So, after a weekend of crying and being depressed; I picked myself up and dusted myself off and got myself ready to start again.  I actually think I know what an alcoholic feels after a week long drinking binge or at least the guilt and self loathing part of how they feel.



 Welcome back Sharon!!! So glad you are back. I know what you mean about knowing how an alcoholic feels after a binge. Been there and had the same feelings!! But you made such a leap in the right direction getting back on here and joining WW at your church! YAYAY for you!!



stayhomemom77 said:


> I'm the polar opposite of Michele and Becky.  I announce to the WORLD that I'm losing weight and once I begin to notice the body changes myself I start strutting around.  No lie!!    I begin to feel sexier and it shows!!  I always gets TONS of favorable responses, but I'm not sure if it's because I look skinnier to them or if I just carry myself differently and they assume as much.
> 
> Whatever the reason, I don't care.  I don't NEED the validation but I sure do enjoy it when it comes!!
> 
> I think I'm somewhere in the middle. I don't announce it to everyone but I like when people finally notice. I do sometimes get that "hmph just how fat did I look to you before if you think I look so fabulous now" feeling but mostly it's outweighed by my feeling good about the weight loss.
> 
> I sometimes wonder though if the favorable response I get is more my perception than reality. I can wear one outfit on a day I'm feeling good about myself and feel sexy and self confident and pretty and wear the same outfit, weighing the same thing, on a day I'm feeling "FAT" and feel like the biggest slob, blob there is. And it's all in my HEAD!
> 
> 
> 
> Aimee:  What should I measure??  Bust, waist, hips, thighs....anything else?  I don't think I'm going to like this at first...




I also measure each arm at the thickest upper part. 




tlenzendorf said:


> I'm not Aimee, but check out extrapounds.com.  It will give you a spot to put your measurements in, track them and graph them for you.  I used this website when I was going to the gym 5x/week for an hour or 2 a day.  Its a great resource!




I'm gonna have to check that site out !!! Sounds pretty awesome!



hanutedmansionmomma said:


> Please hang out with us   There are kinks all over this thread. Or maybe that's kooks. Wait, that's me.
> 
> I'll take a kook label too.
> 
> Anyhoo...stopping in for the afternoon "no carb binge" pledge. I started one a little bit ago, but cut it off. I am going to go organize something upstairs instead.



Woohooooo on turning your carb binge around!! 



njcarita said:


> Now I have been on blood pressure Meds since my last pregnancy( 8 years)... and even on Meds I ten to run high ... strong family disposition toward  I am now seeing BP's of 120/70  ..... on my meds which is a vast improvement for me..
> 
> and the exercise has really lifted my mood ...much happier and cheerier... and I have lost 9lbs thus far.....



That's awesome!!  And proof positive that there are so many more benefits to a healthier lifestyle than just weight loss! 



Zela said:


> Anywho.......
> So my boss called me in the office today about the day I took off on Friday.  She handed me a Employee Corrective Action Sheet.



I third (or fourth or fifth... I've lost count.) that your boss is a poopyhead!!!! 




2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Today was going to be the start of low carb/starch trial. Of course then my boss brings in bagels for breakfast and we have a lunch meeting where they brought in Panera. I ordered a salad and that is all I was going to have, then they stuck in an oatmeal raisin cookie in my box. So I ate the cookie and then came upstairs and tracked it 350 cal for a COOKIE????  Holy cow!  Dinner is going to be REALLY light tonight. Although I am proud that I tracked everything, unfortunately I wont be making it to the gym tonight I have to go home and let Jim practice a class presentation to me.  Hopefully we will finish before it gets dark and well be able to go for a walk.



Love Panera!! Can't believe their cookies are so high in cals. I love their scones and they are about 300 cals too so I guess I shouldn't be surprised.

WAY to recognize you were running high for the day and adjusting accordingly for your dinner!!! 



Zela said:


> Aimee, those pretzel m&m's sound awesome!  I think I might have to try them.
> 
> 
> Glad you like the sound of em!!
> 
> MulanUSAF-My dog chewed through the cord on my nice dyson vacuum several months ago.  It's a good thing it wasn't on or I would have had a fried doggie.
> 
> Were you able to take it to a vacuum repair shop and just have the cord repaired? I hope so!! Do you like your Dyson? I keep threatening to get one!
> 
> I planned to only do 35 minutes of exercise today but I did 45 instead! Yay Me!



YAY you!!!! 



mikesdisneymom said:


> Hi, I am new to this thread and happy to find others with similar goals.



 Laura! Glad you found us!! 



pipersmom said:


> Julie- I track before I eat also, and it helps a lot. I did the same thing as you did when I saw the calorie count on ground chuck! Once I picked myself up off the floor, I just have the whole package to my mom! Red meat is probably one of the things I miss the most. I do have some 2 oz steaks in my freezer though, I just pull one out occasionally.
> 
> 
> We use 93/7 and it still amazes me!
> 
> I tracked before we had burgers earlier this week and I left the cheese off and chose pickles over chips to shave off some of the cals!
> 
> It really does make a difference!
> 
> Aimee- The pretzel m & m's do sound good, will have to try them.
> 
> Seems we have a lot of choc pretzels lovers on this thread. I know what to send everyone for Christmas!


 



zoegirl said:


> I'm teaching arts & crafts to 5 year olds & it is a trip! But they are so sweet, and are worth the 30 minute drive each way
> 
> 
> 
> You are a brave soul!!!
> 
> 
> Aimee - I read about your breakthrough last weekend. I hope that you are able to work through the issues that have come back up, sounds like you are. It's never fun reliving bad memories but I hope that you come out the other end a stronger woman for it. Thanks for the info on the pretzel M & M's, I'm going to hunt those bad boys down
> 
> Hope you can find them!
> 
> Working through them still. But slowly. Reliving bad memories stinks but is such a necessary part of the mental and emotional growth of this journey!  Thanks for the support!!





Dizneydawn said:


> Morning all.  I am so far behind here it makes me a bit sick.
> 
> Welcome back mama!
> 
> So he has been scrambling trying to figure out what to do - if they are giving everyone an extension etc.
> 
> Any word yet on what the verdict is from his online profs about the delay in logging in and getting started?
> 
> His boss told him he did not want to lose him and is willing to settle for 12 hour days only 4 days a week.
> 
> Glad his boss is working with him. It's so hard to juggle work and school and everything else. For him to be doing it at such a young age is a definite show of his character!
> 
> The great news is with Obama's new health care bill - the kids Dad only has to pay 30% of the Cobra price for insurance.
> 
> That is good news!!
> 
> Other FANTASTIC NEWS... My cousin is back from the Middle East in his 3rd deployment.
> 
> That is fantastic news!!!
> 
> 
> On a personal level - I sucked tracking and eating this past week.  I need to get off my hind end to recover before Monday!
> 
> You can do it!!





Dizneydawn said:


> And I forgot to post a happy Birthday!!!
> 
> Does anyone want to take responsibility to collecting birthdays and helping us remember????  I think it would be nice to do it.  Gelly has volunteered to help with tracking food/veggies so if anyone else would volunteer it would be appreciated!!!!
> 
> I actually volunteered to do the birthday thing pages and pages ago - not something you'd asked for, I just asked everyone if they wanted to send me their bdays so I could help out. I don't mind doing it really. I can write it all down in my Disney Notebook or make a spreadsheet or something. I'm a nerd like that. And then pm you a reminder. Let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figure if your eye candy has some hair on it you will be less likely to be tempted to break your dedication to the new you!!!
> 
> I am such a giver...



   

That is so wrong. Reminds me of two things - 1 ) the episode of SATC when Harry gets out of bed with Charlotte the first time and she sees his back AND 2 ) an episode of CSI where there was a girl that had a genetic condition with excess hair living in a hidden room in her house.

Random. I know.




Duchie said:


> I think I mentioned this before, but I realized recently that clothes that are too big look just as bad as clothes that are too small.
> 
> Had this same conversation with my mom today!!
> 
> 
> Besides, having clothes that you know are flattering to your shape really help boost self-esteem.  So even if it's just a couple of things - a new fun shirt, some fun summer capris, whatever, treat yourself to some new clothes.
> 
> totally agree with this!!
> 
> 
> But it's OK, right?  This is LIFE and I need to learn to deal with it.  Sometimes I might gain a little and that's OK, as long as I get back on the wagon again.
> 
> Right?
> 
> RIGHT!!
> 
> I've got next week to get back into the workout routine.  Then the following week my family starts arriving for the 4th of July weekend.  I think this is what's really bugging me - I really wanted to lose 50 pounds before they all got here.  Now I don't think I'll quite make that.  If you can't tell, I'm harder on myself than anyone.



I have a family wedding to go to in July that I really wanted to be down 30 lbs for and I'm only down 7.

I feel ya! But I could have fad dieted myself into a frenzy, lost the weight for the wedding and then piled it all back on and then some as soon as the wedding  weekend was over. My weight loss journey isn't just about a wedding, or a reunion. It's about my life and my family and my health! So I'll take the longterm success over the shortterm reward. But that doesn't mean I'm not a little irked I'm not gonna be a size 16 for the wedding!  






MulanUSAF said:


> I haven't been tracking my food or doing my glucose checking for most of this week and last.  Ever since I got the good news from the doctor's about my A1C, I was on this "yay, my diabetes thing is going away" mentality which is totally false and dangerous.
> 
> I did the same thing after I had an appt with my endo that applauded me for being so proactive. It's amazing how our brains revert to our old ways when something goes our way again, medically speaking.
> 
> Its kind of like my friend's motorcycle that has some problem with the transmission.  As long as he keeps it under 45mph, he's fine.  But if he goes over, then all sorts of weird sounds and things start happening.  I know I need to maintain this current lifestyle forever if I want a normal life.
> 
> Motorcycle analogy = best analogy I've heard about diabetes EVER!!!  Love the toes over cheesecake! We need to print t-shirts up that say "I chose MY TOES!"
> 
> 
> Okay, my self pep talk is over.  I don't know why, but seeing it written out seems to motivate me more than talking to myself in my head.  Yeah, I'm a bit  in case you haven't picked up on it.



Not crazy!! I'd say ever thing you said was pretty stinkin' sane!!



zoegirl said:


> Oh boy, I binged at lunch  I think I ate like 20 points worth of pizza buffet. Guess I'll be eating letuce the rest of the day



We nearly went to a local pizza buffet today, too. I knew I couldn't resist all the dessert sticks and cheese sticks and fat sticks and dip sticks!! LOL I would have eaten like 50 pts worth of pizza etc! So your 20 wasn't that bad!



stayhomemom77 said:


> Alright Aimee...I did my measurements (under protest) because Randy also encouraged me to do so and I was so demoralized after bust, waist and hips that I put the tape away in disgust.  I don't really care about measurements, so that's enough for now.
> 
> Don't care about measurements?!!!
> 
> You mean you wouldn't be happy in a size 8 no matter what you weighed? Cus that's all I care about. DRESS SIZE baby!!!!!!
> 
> Okay, deep breath...here goes!!
> 
> Bust:    47 inches
> Waist:  42 inches
> Hips:    52 inches
> 
> YUCK!!!  I hope these numbers shrink A LOT after a month of the strength training.  I'm not measuring myself again until the four weeks are done.  It's too hard on my ego (yeah, like THAT'S fragile!!).
> 
> 
> You will be amazed how much you drop in inches. And it will make you feel so much better on the weeks your body is a putz and refuses to drop the poundage. I think I've lost like 6 inches in my bust alone!
> 
> I did get a little compliment from DD this morning though.  I was lying on the floor doing the ab exercises for the workout and she was doing them beside me.  I asked her if my tummy bulged out when I lay down (I can't see over the ladies but it FELT flatter) and she said, "no mommy, it dips in!!"
> 
> AWWWW!!
> 
> I'm down 15 pounds as of this morning and I THOUGHT I could see results in my belly!!  I celebrated by wearing one of my new shirts today.
> 
> 
> Way to celebrate it!
> 
> I do that with shoes and jewelry too.  I have a new pair of sandals waiting in my closet as well as another pair that should arrive from Aldo today.  I also ordered six or seven things on ebay (earrings, pendants) that should be arriving over the next few weeks.  The shoes were $25 each, and the jewelry was like $8 total for all six items.  I love buying costume jewelry on ebay.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna have to check out jewelry on ebay. I love Overstock and their flat shipping rate. Will that work to Canada?
> 
> 
> Bree:  I'm totally like that with my points.  I actually see my points as currency, LITERALLY.  I visualize a price tag attached.  "Oh, these brownies are five points each...well, I like them, but not that much thank you!!  PASS!"
> 
> 
> That's how I looked at it too when I first starting getting it. The whole calorie in calorie out thing. I'd never go into a store and buy a shirt and not know how much it costs, so why the heck would I eat a food and not know how much it costs calorie wise BEFORE putting it in my mouth?????





hanutedmansionmomma said:


> And Good Gravy! I can't even copy the picture of the hairy dude. I will gag. He looks like something we pulled out of my DD's bathtub drain.



Ok ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!! I have a serious aversion to wet hair. I think it comes from when I nearly drowned as a kid and I remember being under the water,  lookin up through my wet long hair floating around my head!  I was 3 and still remember it clearly.

WET hair FREAKS me out!!!!! 



Dizneydawn said:


> I am laying odds he smells like a wookie!



WOOKIE! OMG! 




Personal update:

I had a good day with my mom. Finally found her something to wear to the wedding in July. I never realized how picky she was about how she looks in clothes. I guess I get it honestly. She's a good 60 lbs lighter than me though she is a bit shorter. I'd kill to be wearing the size 14/16 she's in but she still hates her body. It was an interesting eye opening experience.

One of her favorite foods are chicken wings. And she can't get them in the town she lives in so we got them for lunch today. I was pretty pleased with myself. It wasn't the healthiest lunch by any means but I limited myself to 9 wings. I used to eat 15-20. I think I've put down 25 before. Plus we only got one order of fries and shared it between four of us (mom and I and my two boys) and I threw away quite a few fries leftover. I grabbed the raw veggies out of the fridge that I had precut and prewashed and had raw veg with my wings. Drank a ton of water today cus I know I had a crazy amount of sodium today.

I took a nap after my mom left. I haven't been sleeping well at night. It just takes me forever to get to sleep. So I laid down for a bit. I was tired and having one of the girly days if you KWIM.

I crashed. HARD. I still feel fuzzy and groggy and I've been up for 3 hours. It was the hardest sleep I've ever gotten. And not necessarily in a good way.  I guess I needed it. 


Tracking for the day:

Breakfast-
1 scrambled egg, 1 piece of toast, 1 tbsp light canola butter 190 cals

Lunch - 9 lemon pepper chicken wings, 1/4 of a large fries, 1/4 cup ranch dressing, carrots and cauliflower, 1 cup Dryers Slow Churned Rocky Road ice cream 863 cals

Dinner - leftover warm pasta salad from last night, 1 slim fast peanut butter crunch bar 442 cals

Total cals for the day = 1635 cals

Thursday June 17 DONE

Night everyone!!!!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Laura - welcome!!! 

Barb  Make sure you take lots of pictures of your time at camp. Youll want to look back on those and I didnt remember to take a lot when my kids were little.  Do your best tomorrow at space camp (just dont eat the skin and ask them for no gravy) maybe they will try to be somewhat healthy and have a salad along with the rest of the dinner.  Maybe you can be the exercise leader when your family shows up.  Ill bet they will be impressed with your 28lb loss. Just be proud of what you have already accomplished.

Leen  your bunny is adorable! I love his coloring.

Sharon  I love the 0 point soup.  I normally dont think of soup during the hotter months, but after today I probably should make myself a big pot.

Amanda  Yummm, the trifle sounds delish!!! Ill have to try that one myself. Actually I bet that would make a great dessert for company (easy and healthy). I may just have to use that for a BBQ that we are going to next week.

Today started out so well. I knew we were going to have pizza for dinner (I finally got my deLITE pizza) so I ate my normal breakfast and then a salad for lunch with chicken to get in some protein. Then for dinner I had three of Brendans crust ends, then two slices of my pizza. Then we made smores for dessert so I had three marshmallows and three small Hershey bars. Then Jim made smoothies and I had ½ glass of that.  Of course I think the reason that I was feeling like I could splurge a little was because I got on the scale this morning and I was DOWN to 190. Now youll remember that on Monday I was up so I was so happy  guess Ill eat!!  Tomorrow Ive got to do better.  Luckily Ill be busy in the morning at the Food Bank boxing up food.  Ive already got my lunch at work so I wont be tempted to go out for lunch. Ill have to go into SP and log it all to know exactly HOW far over my calories I was but it is not going to be good news.

June 17 DONE  Veggies DONE (at least I did get in a good salad for lunch)


----------



## Zela

I am excited because when I weighed myself this morning I was down 1.8 pounds from Monday.  I know weight can fluctuate several pounds, but it made me happy.  It also made me motivated to try to keep it down there.

I want it to stay off!


----------



## njcarita

tracking for yesterday 6/17/10

exercise: went on 3 walks( morning , afternoon and evening) for a total of 3 miles

Breakfast
1cup of half decaf coffee with 1/2t sugar and 2T fat free half and half
lowfat cottage cheese with strawberries and honey
bottle of water

snack
1cup of half decaf coffee with 1/2t sugar and 2T fat free half and half
1 almond granola bar

Lunch
1/2 roasted veggie wrap
bottle of water

Dinner
1/2 veggie wrap
bottle of water

snack
natural white toast with 1 wedge of laughing cow light cheese


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

cereal/skim
grilled chix honey mustard snack wrap, 8 m&m's
went to a wine bar...had 3 "tastes" , 7 pieces of bruschetta, 4 pieces fried asparagus
June 17 done

off to jazzer although I'd rather sit here and type, I need to get up and go work out. I'll feel better if I do, right???

TGIF!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Aimee:  Alright, you got me there...the scale readout IS secondary to dress size, but when I said I didn't care about measurements, I meant the measurement part.  I'd be happy in a 10, happier in an 8 but I'm not too keen on TRACKING my measurements, just fitting into the smaller sizes will be enough for me, KWIM??  That's what I was trying to convey.

I've never heard of overstock before.  I might just check it out later today.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MulanUSAF

Thanks for all the compliments about my bunny!  Good thing he doesn't read or his head will swell so much that he would have trouble getting back into the cage!  

Food tracking for yesterday:

Breakfast: 2 egg whites omelet with spinach, ham and cheese; 4 strawberries

Lunch: hummus and chicken breast pieces rolled up with lettuce and cheddar slice in a low carb wrap; handful of mixed nuts

Snack: small cup of frozen yogurt with diced mango pieces

Dinner: Caesar salad with a piece of grilled salmon, 2 Akmak crackers and 2 small apricots

Thursday, June 17 done!


----------



## pwmitch237

due to Internet problems, wasn't able to post last night.

Breakfast: Cheerios 
Lunch: Turkey Wrap
Dinner: Sandwich & diet Snapple (Trop-a-rocka, by Bret Michaels, I strongly recommend it. It tastes like pears, guava, peaches, and cinnamon all blended together, sounds bad, tastes great!)
Snacks: diet Snapple (Trop-a-rocka, can you tell I like it?) & Peach Cobbler with my dad's new associate. 

Exercise: Treadmill: 5K at a 1% incline. (39:48)... and it hurt (I felt the burn).

Totals: 931?!?!? Calories (How can that be possible?), 16.8g of Fat, 83g of Sugar, 154g of Carbs, and 41g of protien. 

Have a great day y'all! 

June 17 DONE! 
VEGGIES DONE!

"This is where it matters the most, this is where lives are made. It is in these moments when you can choose whether to say "I can't" or "I CAN!" It is a choice that will either make or break you for life!" - Jillian Michaels.


----------



## njcarita

we'll I'm off to the first of three parties for this weekend... wish me luck....


----------



## stayhomemom77

Good Luck Cary!!

Had the opportunity to have McDonald's last night (got it for everyone else at the drive thru) but decided to pass.  Came home, made a healthy sandwich for myself and refused to share hubby's fries.  Wasn't really willpower though...it's easy to resist junk food when overwhelmed with a wave of nausea.

Speaking of nausea...

Can we PLEASE stop copying that sasquatch pic...I nearly puke every time I scroll down.    Does anyone know why the poor man posed for this photo??

My new shoes came last night.    They're so hot!!  I can't wait to wear them.


----------



## pipersmom

Cary- Good luck with the parties!

Julie- Woohoo for new shoes!

I walked for about 25 minutes today and made almost 2 miles! Now I just need to stick with the habit. : Going to bed after this so I can get up early and do it again. Does anyone else consistantly get a heat rash from exercising? It drives me nuts!

Tracking-
Breakfast- Pasta salad.. lol..I know, I know..but it was calling my name!
Lunch- 1 wedge laughing cow light & ham on a whole wheat tortilla and WW yogurt.
Dinner- WW Turkey medallions w/ cranberry, broccoli
Snacks- WW choccy chip cookie, FF cheesecake pudding, trifle, nectarine.

Cals- 1261 (1310-1660)

June 18- Done!


----------



## pwmitch237

Breakfast: Cheerios (140)
Lunch: Sushi & diet Snapple (393)
Dinner: Lean Cuisine Seasame Chicken & Water Melon (414)
Snack: Diet Snapple & Honey Nut Cheerios (dry) (230)

Exercise: BIKE! 5.88 miles, 24:30, 207 calories, Treadmill: 233 calories, 18:27, 13% incline, 1 mile.

Totals: 1179 Calories, 24.5g of Fat, 57g of Sugar, 145g of Carbs, and 35g of Protein

June 18 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

"Do you want to be SKINNY or what? KEEP GOING!" - Jillian Michaels


----------



## MulanUSAF

Pretty good day overall, being Friday and all.  Worked out on the elliptical for an hour and did some upper body strength training.  I'm volunteering at a local festival called Hog Day tomorrow, so I hope I can stay away from indulging on typical fair type foods.  

Food log for today

Breakfast: 2 Scrambled egg whites with green onions, 1 low carb soft taco tortilla, 1 slice of pepper jack cheese, 1 Yoplait light yogurt
Lunch: Tuna salad served on lettuce and sliced cucumbers, 2 Akmak crackers and 1 apricot
Dinner: 1 NC style pork barbecue platter with about 5 oz of meat, 1/2 cup of cole slaw and 2 pieces of hush puppies, plus a few slices of freshly pickled cucumbers

Drank about 2 liters of water today


Friday June 18 done!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Tough day today even though I packed a healthy lunch.  
I was hungry constantly today!

B: English muffin w/ PB
L: turkey and LF Pepper jack cheese on Sandwich thin
    blueberries
    carrots
S: String cheese
D: Spaghetti and meatballs w/ parm cheese, one slice Texas Toast garlic bread
S: Sunflower seeds (Spicy Garlic) and Microwave kettle korn
    Vanilla frozen yogurt w/ strawberries and hershey's syrup

Oh, the bad snacking.  Those seeds were addictive!  I doubt they were high in calories, but I'm sure I ate too many!  We were at DD9's double header for a softball tourney.  Two more games tomorrow afternoon.
I'll have to pack some carrots!

JUNE 18 DONE
Veggies DONE


----------



## Stacybaeasm

How do you know when it is time to move on from a job?  Or even more, from an entire career choice?  I've been pretty  miserable lately in my work and when I look back at last year, I realize I was miserable then too.  The common denominatior??  My job.  When I came here, I thought I had found a home for a while and planned to be here for several years.  But I am spending so many nights, sitting by myself and crying and I'm starting to realize it's not worth it.  I'm getting ready to dust off my resume and start a job search.  But, on top of that, I'm not sure I want to keep doing the career I picked out for myself so long ago.  At the same time, I don't know what else I can do.  And, am I dumb for changing careers when I am almost 40 and still paying off the student loan from graduate school??  I just don't know anymore and I'm looking for guidance.  Thanks all!  I know this has nothing to do with weight loss (although all the stress is probably why I'm not losing any weight).


----------



## Zela

Tracking for Yesterday

Breakfast:
small porkchop

Lunch:
2 baked chicken legs (skin removed)
1 c mixed vegetables (also counted 1 Tbsp vegetable oil because they were shiny and you could see little bits of oil in it)
1 c side salad
1/4 c cheese
1 packet ranch dressing

Supper:
1 c original fiber one cereal with a little bit of milk on top
2 pcs tyson ready to eat bacon
1 pecan spinwheel little debbie

Snack:
Sugar Free Jello 

Total was 1367 out of 1200-1550

June 18th Done

Veggies Done

I also did a Leslie Sansome "Walk your belly flat" DVD yesterday evening.  It was pretty good.  It had about 45 minutes of cardio and then a 10 minute floor exercise and stretch.  According to http://www.healthstatus.com/calculate/cbc I burned 441 calories approximately.  I plugged in 43 minutes of low impact aerobics, 5 minutes of moderate crunches and 5 minutes of stretching.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

1 egg, 1 bagel thin
orange
1 carb balance tortilla with leftover grilled chicken, corn and shmear of cream cheese
crackers while making dinner   the box is gone. 
2 little red potatoes, 1/2 roast beef sandwich (made in crockpot...mmmm), made salad but didn't eat it 'cause lettuce was BITTER! ICK!
June 18 done


job change...I haven't changed careers, but have changed locations and the type of work I do (teacher) several times, that seems to keep me fresh. Work is such a huge stressor!! Maybe once you start a resume some ideas for other careers will pop up...let us know!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Zela:  I LOVE Leslie Sansome!!  I walk away the pounds at least twice a week with her.  I hadn't heard about walk your belly flat...I may just have to check that out.  Does she talk about sisters in sweat on that one??

Stacy:  You really should love your job...or at the very least, like it!!  A little research goes a long way.  I'd say just investigate the job market, apply for everything that interests you...and go from there.

I've decided to wear my new sandals to a bridal shower I'm going to this afternoon.  I'm totally jazzed about it!!

This morning I finished my third installment of that strength training exercise I wrote about a few pages back.  So, week one is now complete.  I don't think I've lost any inches yet, but I started off slow so we'll see what's what three weeks from now.  I just thought I'd do the experiment to test it out but I'm actually enjoying it quite a lot!  I've already noticed that it's been strengthening my knees and that I'm getting better at doing pushups.  I still can't get my butt off of the ground properly for the hip raises but I'm sure that too will get easier in time.

Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## njcarita

Well my first party down.... really concentrated and veggies .....


tracking for yesterday 6/18/10

exercise: went on 2walks( morning , afternoon  for a total of 1.75 miles

Breakfast
1cup of half decaf coffee with 1/2t sugar and 2T fat free half and half
stony field yogart smoothie
bottle of water

snack
natural white toast with 1 wedge of laughing cow light cheese 


Lunch
Mixed greens  strawberries , toasted walnuts  and corn salad with raspberry vinagrette and gorgonzela cheese
bottle of water

at Party
2 bottles of water
2 sips of a pina colada
1/2 cup of coffee
bunch of snow peas
6 mini rice cakes
1 buffalo chicken bite with blue cheese dressing
roasted feta on bread ( 2 pieces)
about 6 terra chips
tons of roasted veggies ( tri color peppers, asparagus, potatoes( 1))
3 small slices of london broil
1/3 canoli
1/2 a cookie


----------



## Zela

stayhomemom77-No, she didn't talk about sisters in sweat on the walk you belly flat dvd.  I have three of her dvd's.  The walk your belly flat one is just her by herself but I like it.  She doesn't get as annoyingly happy and peppy when she is by herself as compared to when she is with a group.  But don't get me wrong, I love her dvd's, I just have to decide what mood I am before I pop in one of her dvd's and choose accordingly.

By the way, I did the 4 fast miles Leslie Sansome dvd this morning(because I was feeling peppy).  Burned about 468 calories.

For lunch my dad wants to go to David's Catfish House.  I have already figured out what I am going to eat and it fits in my sparkpeople thingy.  I also made him a caramel pie.  I am going to have a slice because I have been planning for a while to make it.  It also fits into my nutritional tracker thingy.


----------



## mstinson14

food log for yesterday

Breakfast lean cuisine fettucini alfredo
Lunch frozen chicken and fries
Dinner smoked turkey sandwich   salad with ranch dressing  baked potato


----------



## mikesdisneymom

Tracking for yesterday:
Breakfast: none
Lunch:  
  1 cup shepards pie
  1/2 brownie with cream cheese icing
Dinner:
  small salad with lite italian dressing
Snack:
  1 brownie with cream cheese icing


----------



## stayhomemom77

Zela--way to go on the four fast miles!  I've only done that one a handful of times...mostly I stick to three miles or less.

Hooray for high calorie burn!!   

Glad you are planning on treating yourself with the caramel pie.  Gotta do it once and a while to keep sane (well, I do).


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Cary  Have fun at the parties this weekend.  Best of luck avoiding the temptations.

Julie  Congrats on passing on the drive thru and fries.  I usually can order something small, but I always grab a couple fries from Jim.

Amanda  Have you ever tried body glide? I bought some in a sporting good store. It looks like a stick of deodorant but you put it on where the skin rubs.  

Stacy  I think you have asked some great questions.  Knowing if you are unhappy at your company or unhappy in your career choice are hard questions.  If you could find another job at the same company would that be better? OR

Imagine if you were laid off from your job and had to make the decision on what path to take  would you try and find something at another company doing the exact same thing or think this is the perfect opportunity to try something new. If you could create your dream job/career what would it be? I think about that a lot (especially when the rumors of layoffs start running around the office). I dont think that I want to do what Im doing for the rest of my work career.  I think dusting off the resume and looking to see what is out there is a good thing. Maybe skills that you have in your current career that are transferable to another career.  Just because you trained for something and got a degree it in doesnt mean that it is exactly what will make you happy.  Give us some ideas of what field you are interested in, maybe someone here is in that field or knows someone that is and you can do an informational interview to see if it really is something that you want to do and what skills are needed for it.

Zela  carmel pie sounds yummy!! Great job preparing for it in your calorie count.

Food log for yesterday:

Breakfast  sandwich thin with PB
Lunch  LC Salsbury Steak, banana, yogurt
Dinner  Panera ½ strawberry salad, ½ turkey salad, pumpkin muffie
Snack  chocolate covered pomegranate gel, Yoplait delight

Havent had time to log it into SP.
June 18 DONE  VEGGIES DONE

I will probably be offline till Thursday. Im taking my Mom down to So Cal to visit her sister (94) and all her family.  Mom hasnt seen her for about 5 years and I havent seen my cousins (3 generations of them) for about 20 years. Im taking some food down with me just in case (sandwich thins, tuna packs, fiber one bars) I really have NO idea what well be eating or if they have internet connectivity. Luckily my cousin lives next to a high school that has a track so Im planning on bringing my iPod and pedometer and logging in some mileage.

Of course I weighed myself this morning and I finally broke through the 190 barrier. I just pray that I can avoid high calorie foods for the week so I can stay at this weight.

I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend  hopefully Ill be able to check in, but otherwise  see you Thursday!


----------



## Zela

I need to get it off my chest.  I didn't do very well with my eating.  

Breakfast:
2 oz serving Jimmy Dean reduced fat patty sausage
2 eggs
2 slices Kraft american singles

Lunch:This is where it starts to get harry
2 large fried green tomatoes(didn't plan for them.....I didn't know they served them and hadn't had them in a while)
1 large onion ring(also didn't plan for it)
1/2c coleslaw
dinky salad (about 1 c maybe a little less with a little cheese)
2 tbsp blue cheese dressing
4.5 fried shrimp
1 tbsp tartar sauce

Snack:
1.25 pieces of Caramel Pie(I had my piece and was maybe just a smidge overfull.....but my husband couldn't eat all of his and he didn't want to take it home:  I of course felt compelled to eat it.....so that it would not go to waste.  It was good going down but I have felt like a blob ever since eating it.  It had so much sugar and I haven't very much sugar in the last three weeks.  By the way.....the pie filling is nothing but sweetened condensed milk boiled in the can for 2.5 hours to make caramel.  I felt nauseated and now I feeling like taking a sugar crash nap.  Next time I will have to eat a smaller slice and be done with it.......perhaps I should always stuff myself with salad when I go out so that I will be less likely to overindulge.  Normally I have a big salad at work everyday.  Dang you dinky David's catfish house salad.)
3 tbsp semi sweet chocolate chips(topping)
1 tbsp pecans(topping)
about 1 cup of whipped cream(topping)

Supper:
Might eat a small naked salad to get my last 1/2 c veggies in but not much since I have already went over calories
Edited to add that I ate 1/2 c of the leftover coleslaw for supper.
June 19th Done

Veggies Done

I ate 1918 calories out of 1200-1550.  That is 368 calories over my allotment.  This is the first time I have went over since I starting tracking on sparkpeople.  I did exercise this morning and burned about 468 calories. I guess I shouldn't be so hard on myself because if I subtract the amount I burned this morning I am still within the allotted calories.  I reckon I can just use this as a learning experience.


----------



## luvsJack

Stacybaeasm said:


> How do you know when it is time to move on from a job?  Or even more, from an entire career choice?  I've been pretty  miserable lately in my work and when I look back at last year, I realize I was miserable then too.  The common denominatior??  My job.  When I came here, I thought I had found a home for a while and planned to be here for several years.  But I am spending so many nights, sitting by myself and crying and I'm starting to realize it's not worth it.  I'm getting ready to dust off my resume and start a job search.  But, on top of that, I'm not sure I want to keep doing the career I picked out for myself so long ago.  At the same time, I don't know what else I can do.  And, am I dumb for changing careers when I am almost 40 and still paying off the student loan from graduate school??  I just don't know anymore and I'm looking for guidance.  Thanks all!  I know this has nothing to do with weight loss (although all the stress is probably why I'm not losing any weight).



Well, I am not still paying off loans are anything but I am 46 and in the process of changing careers.  I am working on a teaching degree.  I now work in a community college and thought that I wanted to continue here and work my way up through the business office.  But I am unhappy.  I have wanted to teach for years (taught 4 year olds for 12 years and knew I really wanted to get a degree to teach K-8), but other things kept getting in the path.        My theory is that life is way too short to be unhappy at what you are doing every day.  So, if you are that unhappy then a change is definitely what is needed.  Is there another type of job you can do with the degree you have?  Maybe that could be a consideration before you decide to return to school?





Food tracking yesterday and today:

Friday:
Breakfast: toasted ww sandwich thins with peanut butter
Lunch:  Wendy's baked potato with ff sour cream and chives   Side salad with ff ranch dressing  (found this to be a fairly low point, good ff lunch!)
Supper:  baked chicken breast, baked sweet potato, squash and onions 
Snacks:  WW Fudge bar, 100 cal almonds

Saturday:
Breakfast:  2 small pancakes, 2 link sausages
Lunch:  98% Fat Free Kettle corn, pear, 100 cal almonds
Supper:  WW Pasta, Prego Sauce,  Salad with Light 3 Cheese Ranch Dressing
Snacks:  60 calorie juice bar, FF chocolate pudding with 2 tb. cool whip

JUNE 19:  DONE


----------



## gellybean

Tracking for yesterday

Breakfast - Key Lime Whip, Fiber One Bar, 1 cup froot loops with 1/2 cup 2% milk = 458 cals

Lunch - 1 cup spinach, 1/4 cup Ranch dressing, 1/4 rotel rice, 1 tbsp reduced mexican blend cheese, 6 oz grilled chicken breasts, 1 serving HEB cornbread entertained crackers = 483 cals

Dinner - Mrs. Bairds Extra Thin bread 2 slices, 2 slices Butterball Honey Roasted Turkey, 1/2 tbsp light mayo, 1 serving jalapeno pickles, 1 serving Baked Lays Sour cream and onion chips, Slim Fast Peanut Butter Crunch = 442 cals

Snack - Fiber One Oats and Chocolate = 140 cals

total 1525 cals

Friday, June 18 DONE

Tracking for today-
Breakfast - 2 scrambled eggs, 2 pieces of bacon, 2 slices of toast, 1 tbsp butter, 1 tbsp peach preserves, 4 oz OJ = 575 cals

Morning snack - 1/4 cup pineapple 18.5 cals

Lunch - 1 serving HEB Cornbread crackers, 2 tbsp Alouette Spinach and Artichoke spread = 180 cals

Afternoon snack - Jello Mousse Caramel cup, 1 slim fast peanut butter crunch = 160 cals

Dinner - Smart ones Meatloaf, 2 slices of pizza = 570 cals

Snack - 2 cups Froot Loops, 1 cup 2% milk = 356


I did really good until afternoon snack and then went a little crazy!! Monthly munchies suck!

Total for the day = 1860 cals 

Drinking water the rest of the night!!

Saturday, June 19 DONE


----------



## pwmitch237

Hey everyone! Little personal victory this morning: I weighed myself this morning, and it said 200!!! WOOHOO! I'm so close to breaking the barrier, hopefully I'll be through it by Monday.

Anyway:

Breakfast: Heavenly Ham Turkey Classic Wrap (no mayo, no cheese): 345
Lunch: Easy Mac, Yogurt, and diet Snapple: 330
Dinner: Grilled Shrimp Caesar Salad: 620

Totals: 1295 Calories, 57.5g of Fat, 62g of sugar, 131g of Carbs and 53g of Protein, I'd say all in all, a good day. Hope everyone has a great weekend!

June 19 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

"BLOOD, SWEAT, and TEARS...leave it all on the gym floor." - Jillian Michaels


----------



## pipersmom

Bad storm here last night so I didn't get on to track. Went shopping with my mom and happily fit into a 2X shirt after going into 3X's for about 6 months. Got my walking done early yesterday, another 2 miles. I'm paying for it today with shin splints and sore hips though..booooo! I'd already planned on Sun being my off day, hopefully that will give them some recovery time.

Jane- It's  not chafing, it's like..hives..ugh. LOL. Mostly on my arms. I think I'm going to pick up some body glide for my feet anyway though, I have a blister on the back of my heel and hotspots on the fat pads under both big toes that are about to turn into blisters.

Zela- 4 miles is awesome!! Don't beat yourself up about going over too much, particularly when your exercise balanced it out.

Patrick- !!! 200 is wonderful!!! I know that's a goal a lot of us are working towards, way to go!  :

Stacy- I haven't worked in a long time (9 yrs!), but life is too short not to be happy with your career choice. I second what Sharon said about checking out what other jobs your degree qualifies you for..you might find something great. If not, and you can swing it, go back to school..there are 80 & 90 yr old college graduates these days, if they can do it....

Tracking yesterday-
Breakfast- Egg Beaters omelette w/ FF cheese, mushrooms, tomatoes, and ham.
Lunch- 1/2 Panera Strawberry salad w/ chix & FF poppyseed dressing, 1/2 serving of bread.
Dinner- Chicken breast w/ peas and a jiffy biscuit w/ honey.
Snacks- Naturals Cinnamon toast cereal w/ blueberries & skim, strawberries & cream mini scone.

Calories- 1000 (1310-1660) Low calorie day for me, but I was done. I get tired of searching for something with that extra 200-300 cals every evening! Also, on a sidenote..I was happy to see that on the Panera website you can custom build your salad/soup/sandwich to see the exact counts. For example, I didn't get the pecans on the salad, so I could uncheck the pecans on the website and it re-did the nutrition info without them. It will do that for everything, which will prob lead me to Panera more often when I go out to eat.

June 19th- Done!


----------



## luvsJack

Father's Day.  Not sure I will have time to post later so thought I would jump on before church.  

Breakfast this morning was 
Special K Granola Cereal (2 points)
dried cranberries (2 points)
fresh blueberries (0 points)


Lunch will be a cookout with the family.

4 oz ribeye  ( 9.5 points)
baked potato with ff sour cream and light marg. (4.5 points)
salad with light dressing  (2 points)


supper will probably be 0 point soup.

Everybody have a great day!!


----------



## njcarita

We'll I really woke up in a mood to munch... haven't subcumbed yet to the temptation... but I have a feeling its going to be a rough day...

My plans to see my dad for fathers day fell thru... My youngest woke up all covered in a rash... took her to ped today( love that they have sunday hours).. could be a virus or skin reaction...  didn't want to expose anyone at my parents...

 Tracking for yesterday  6/19/10

Exercise:  40 minute bike ride and 1 mile walk

Breakfast:
1cup of half decaf coffee with 1/2t sugar and 2T fat free half and half
natural white toast with 1 wedge
bottle of water

Snack
cereal bar
1cup of half decaf coffee with 1/2t sugar and 2T fat free half and half

Lunch
Bottle of water
Mixed Greens salad with scallops


at Party #2

4 pieces of baked feta on a crackers
1 bite of sweet hotdog appy
small portion of pulled bbq pork no bun
2T potato salad
2T cole slaw
2T ambrosia salad

4 bites of a mixed berry pudding with whipped cream
4  small bites of key lime pie
diet coke
bottle of water

when I got home.. while waiting up for my son to get home from a party
2 shortbread cookies
bottle of water


----------



## Duchie

Hey everyone!

Back from NASA and what a blast!  They have a really great program for the Scouts and the boys really enjoyed themselves.  The theme from last week's camp was space, and then NASA was (obviously) all about space.  So right now I"m just a little "spaced out".    And I'm beyond tired.  But it was worth it.

The food last night wasn't as bad as I expected.  It was more like chicken fried chicken, so I just skipped the gravy.  Not great, but not bad either.  When I added it all into my WW tracking tool, I wound up being below points for the day.  This morning was something that resembled scrambled eggs, sausage, biscuts & gravy.  I skipped the bread and gravy, and didn't particularly like the sausage so I only ate half of it.  Mostly I'm proud that I made smart choices in this "real life" situation.  We'll see if the scale agrees with me tomorrow.



Stacybaeasm said:


> How do you know when it is time to move on from a job?  Or even more, from an entire career choice?  I've been pretty  miserable lately in my work and when I look back at last year, I realize I was miserable then too.  The common denominatior??  My job.  When I came here, I thought I had found a home for a while and planned to be here for several years.  But I am spending so many nights, sitting by myself and crying and I'm starting to realize it's not worth it.  I'm getting ready to dust off my resume and start a job search.  But, on top of that, I'm not sure I want to keep doing the career I picked out for myself so long ago.  At the same time, I don't know what else I can do.  And, am I dumb for changing careers when I am almost 40 and still paying off the student loan from graduate school??  I just don't know anymore and I'm looking for guidance.  Thanks all!  I know this has nothing to do with weight loss (although all the stress is probably why I'm not losing any weight).



Oh honey.....   I wish there was an easy answer to this.  I think you already know what you want, but making a change like this is scary.  I used to be Mrs. Career Girl, manager of a team doing IT development.  Our company decided to close our office and I had the choice of trying to find a new position within the company or taking the severance package.  I thought long and hard about it, and DH and I discussed it endlessly.  Finally I realized that I was really burnt out in my job - I just wasn't enjoying it any more.  So I took the severance.  I stayed home for a while, but found I was really bored and felt like I wasn't contributing to the family at all.  So I really want to work.

I think Jane is right - ask yourself what you would do if you lost your job today.  What would be your absolute dream job.  Spend some time thinking about what makes you smile, and see if you can find a job in that area.



pwmitch237 said:


> Hey everyone! Little personal victory this morning: I weighed myself this morning, and it said 200!!! WOOHOO! I'm so close to breaking the barrier, hopefully I'll be through it by Monday.



Nice job Patrick!


----------



## gellybean

I weighed this morning and I was .2 above the 10 lb loss mark.  I'm so stinking close!!! I am being really careful today with my consumption and trying to not shock my body with anything new. Oh to lose another .2 lbs before tomorrow morning!!!! 

I turned on FitTv last night and did some yoga trying to burn off some of my excess calories I consumed yesterday. Y'all should have seen me trying to do downward facing dog with my 2 year old underneath me and my chihuahua puppy riding along on my back/booty. 

Hope everyone is having a good Father's Day weekend. Be back later to comment and to post tracking!


----------



## Zela

Aimee, I did yoga this morning.  I haven't done it in a long time.  Downward Facing Dog really is a tough move for me.  Maybe I should look in the mirror when I do it.  I never feel like I am "achieving" the position they are taking on the dvd.  I have a Yoga Conditioning for Athletes with Rodney Yee dvd.  It is pretty difficult(to me anyway), but the payoff is the "integration" at the end.  It is very relaxing.  When I get done, I always feel like I am waking up from a nap.  Anywho, funny picturing the two year old and the chihuahua.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

pwmitch237 said:


> Hey everyone! Little personal victory this morning: I weighed myself this morning, and it said 200!!! WOOHOO! I'm so close to breaking the barrier, hopefully I'll be through it by Monday.



 Awesome! Love getting those landmark numbers!




cereal/skim
1/2 PB&J sandwich, cheetos 3 servings (480! cals)
orange
homemade pizza roll thingy - 2.5 slices
35 calorie fudge bar
June 19 done

jazzercise
omlette w/ cold cut turkey slice, hashbrowns, holly sauce(basically a homemade countryclub omlette - like Perkins)
a few handfuls of popcorn at Toy Story 3
cheetos (1 serving -160 cals)
small spoon of potato salad, beans, slice of BBQ meat and corn on the cob
June 20 done

I know I'm eating over calories because I am not losing weight I feel like I'm not eating a terrible amount or anything, but I need to cut back more. I'm not sure where to cut. Well, I guess the cheetos would be a start. I don't know how motivated I am to get back on sparkpeople and do the food journal there....I may need to though


BTW...Toy Story 3 was really good! Maybe not as funny as the first one, a little more dark with a "bad toy", and sad if you have anyone going off to college soon! Bring kleenex


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Okay - I've been away from the computer for a bit - here's tracking for yesterday (softball tournament!)

Saturday 6/19
B: Life cereal w/ blueberries and milk
L: 1/2 banana
Spinach and cheese flatbread (390 cal)
Snacks: Sunflower seeds, licorice
D: roast beef sandwich, carrots, cucumbers, olives, pickle (grad party food!)
Brownie

June 19 DONE I don't think I got to 2 cups of veggies though.

Sunday 6/20
B: fried egg, american cheese and ham on english muffin
    coffee w/creamer and sugar
    tiny piece of lemon poppyseed cake
L: watermelon
    1/2 banana
s: half piece of licorice
D: Chicken breast (grilled with chili/lime rub), corn on the cob, tabouli, olives, feta cheese, watermelon, broccoli, 1/4 choc.chip cookie bar
Oh, it was such a yummy feast!  It's 8:30 and I'm still full!

Not quite enough veggies I think.  Olives don't count do they?

JUNE 20 DONE


----------



## pwmitch237

Hey all, 

It being fathers day and all.... we let my dad pick where we went for lunch, and where we went, I just couldn't stand but slip into my old habits... I tried so hard, but I failed. Oh well, guess there's always tomorrow to get back on track, however, I'm sure i won't be breaking 200 tomorrow.... 

Anyway:
Breakfast: Cheerios (140)
Lunch crazy2: 4 Onion Rings, A dozen fried shrimp, Potato Salad, and 3 Grilled Oysters (1043) crazy2
Dinner: Lean Cuisine Seasame Chicken, Snapple, Watermelon (596)
Snacks: diet Snapple (10)
Exercise NONE 

TOTALS: 1789 Calories, 59g of Fat, 94.4g of sugar, 231.2g of Carbs , and 69.5g of Protein

June 20 DONE!
Veggies, 1/2 CUP SHORT! (NOOO!!!)

I thought this quote fit in today, for me at least:
"Even in your darkest hour, if you could only just look UP, you'll see some LIGHT" - Michael Ventrella (_The Biggest Loser_'s Season 9 Winner)

I also thought this quote fit well with all of us, and this thread.
"My battle with weight has been the biggest struggle of my life. But I am overcoming it day by day, and I WILL BE VICTORIOUS!" - Mandisa


----------



## pipersmom

-2 for the week! I've decided my goal for this week is to hit the 20's next week! Only another pound and half or so to go!

Patrick- Hopefully the scale will surprise you, you never know!

Michele- Even if you only track on Spark for a day or so, it'll give you a better idea of what you need to change, if anything.

Barb- NASA sounds like it was a great time! You did great with your eating, I would have freaked seeing the chicken fried chicken..LOL.

Cary- Hoping you were able to fight off the munchies!

Okay, so when I thought I blew at lunch yesterday, I decided to make it an easier day and not be so picky about everything going into my mouth. Well, turns out, I was still in range for the day, not even at the higher end, so that made me feel good when I tracked. Too many carbs for sure, but even those were in range.

Breakfast- Eggbeaters w/ mushrooms & FF cheddar, breakfast steak (2oz), Jiffy biscuit.
Lunch- Leftover Strawberry salad, pasta salad, trifle.
Dinner- Pork tenderloin, cuke & tomato salad w/ FF ranch, jiffy biscuit.
Snacks- Angel food cake.

Okay, now that I see it written like that it doesn't look as bad, lol. No water though, so I need to step that up again, I had been doing at least 32 oz a day.

Calories- 1360- (1310-1660)  Carbs- 171   Fat- 26  Proteins- 83

June 20- Done!


----------



## njcarita

Tracking for yesterday 6/19/10

Exercise: 1 mile walk

Breakfast:
1cup of half decaf coffee with 1/2t sugar and 2T fat free half and half
egg white and cheese wake up wrap from Dunkin Donuts (150 caloreis)
bottle of water

Snack
stony field yogart smoothie


Lunch
Bottle of water
grilled chicken of Mixed Greens salad veggies gorgonzola cheese and raspberry vinegrette

Snack
1cup of half decaf coffee with 1/2t sugar and 2T fat free half and half

Dinner
roasted potatoes,red peppers,carrots...  steamed corn and spinach with garlic humus..
bottle of water

Snack
vitamin brownie ( 100 calories)


----------



## pwmitch237

Alright, even though, I'm now back over 200 (203.6)... However, I'm still -3.4 lbs... WOOHOO! A loss is a loss. Now hopefully we'll all be losers (and I mean that in the kindest way possible, haha) today! Now time to go hit the gym!


----------



## officereg

I am 1 for the week.  I went shopping over the weekend and I was surprised at the store.  I was able to fit into 14 regular!  I was wearing a 16 womens and it felt like I had a full diaper on they were so saggy.  Once I put the 14 on it honestly looked like I took 6 inches off my body.  Clothes that are too big really do make you look bigger.


----------



## luvsJack

I am very proud of me!!  I made it through a 3-day weekend, ate fast food and had a cook out and still stayed within my points!!   


My scales say I am - 3 .  I weigh in at WW tomorrow night and if my scales are off (I didnt' think to weigh last week after the ww meeting), I will adjust -/+ next week.  


Pipersmom:  What is Strawberry salad?  I love strawberries, so just the name sounds good to me.  (BTW, I assume from your username your child's name is Piper?  Love that name!)

pwmitch237:  I love those quotes!  Some of the contestants on BL are so motivating to me, I just love the show (although dh laughs at that because I always cry while I watch it)    And to be that close to getting in to "one"derland is GREAT! 



Starting my day off pretty good.

Breakfast:  Yoplait Vanilla Yogurt with blueberries (picked from my Mom's bushes this morning! YUM)


----------



## Duchie

Congrats to all you "losers" this week   I'm *-2* for the week and I'm very pleased with that number.



luvsJack said:


> Starting my day off pretty good.
> 
> Breakfast:  Yoplait Vanilla Yogurt with blueberries (picked from my Mom's bushes this morning! YUM)



That sounds sooooooo good!  Right now I'm trying to come up with a recipe that includes the red peppers and tomatoes that we got out of the garden yesterday.  I"m thinking skewers or something along those lines.....


----------



## pipersmom

Sharon- The strawberry salad was from Panera, but it would be easy to make..contained romaine, iceburg lettuces, then strawberries, mandarin oranges, pineapple, and blueberries..grilled chicken for protein. The dressing was a sweet poppyseed dressing (fat free). I did not like how sweet it was with the dressing, but I added some FF Ranch when I had the leftovers, and that helped.

My morning triumph was getting off my sore shinned, sore hipped, blistered fat butt and walking even though I really didn't want to..LOL. 2.56 miles..woohoo! I did wear different shoes, and no blisters..well..no new ones, anyway! I've been walking before I eat, and am finding that motivates me to eat better. Been doing eggbeaters with lean ham, and it fills me up for hours..some days an omelette, some scrambled. Today I put them in a tortilla..yummy. Might be something to try for anyone having morning munchies.


----------



## stitchfan23

Okay I think I am back.  Life and work has been crazy here for the last week or so so my appologies for not checking in as much as I was.  

Dawn - thanks for the birthday picture  Although I would like to know why others were getting sexy firemen and I got a hairy dude  I think hubby liked it better than the firemen though.

I did okay this week not great but not bad either.   I am -.7 for the week.  I still haven't broken into the next 10's.  I have .1 lb to go so I will make that next week and then some.  I found that I had missed on my water quite a bit last week and I am sure that had to do with my low number this week but it is still a - so I am happy.  Okay have to go and start work (the boss keeps going over everything that has to get done and yes before you ask I am my own boss ) will be back later.

Heather


----------



## tlenzendorf

Hey everybody!  I hope you are doing well.  I'm sorry I haven't been on much to keep up with you all, I'm working on getting things back under control still.  I'm less stressed than before, though, so thats good! 

Congrats to all those who had losses!  I had a loss this week as well 

Have a great week everyone!  I should be on here more for sure.  I am angry with myself for not tracking this weekend.  I didn't eat well, which made me feel bad, which made me not want to post, which was this big revolving thing that made me want to eat more.  I saw that some of you have gone thru this.  How did you get past it?  Just jump right back in?  Thats my thought!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Hey all!!

Only down one pound this week due to TOM but a loss is a loss, so I'll take it.  I sure hope next week's weigh in compensates because I was down two pounds earlier in the week and got pretty jazzed about that.

Some of you may remember that I have a sister (who's body shape is really close to mine) who lost 75 pounds on WW over the last 15 months.  Well I quizzed her at length this weekend to see if my expectations for weight loss were realistic ones.  She lost an average of 1.6 pounds per week and saw a small gain every six weeks.  The following week was a larger loss though so it all seemed to balance out fairly well.

She never used her exercise points and she only began using some of her flex points once she had lost 50 pounds.  She works out six days a week and is quite militant about her diet and exercise regime so gains make her angry.

I love my sister to bits, but I don't want to lose the way she did.  I need a bit more flexibility and I don't want to react to set backs with anger.  So, after talking with her and getting her to dig out her old tracking books and give me a run down of her weigh ins, I have concluded that I can likely expect to lose around the same as she did at least for the beginning (as my starting weight is 40 pounds higher than hers was) and then perhaps a pound a week as I get closer to "one"derland.    (BTW wouldn't FinallyinOnederland be an awesome DIS name??)  I had hoped to lose two pounds a week in the beginning so that's not a lot less.

Just wanted to remind everyone (including myself) that the summer heat makes us retain more water so weight loss in the summer can be more challenging than any other season.  Let's make a pact to go easy on ourselves if the scale isn't being as friendly as we'd like.

I found a potato and egg salad recipe that's only 2 WW points per 1/2 cup for anyone who's interested and it's quite tasty!!  I'll post it if anyone wants it.

My exercise may be light this week...on top of TOM complications, I've also come down with a cold (or allergies) and exertion makes me light headed so I'm taking it easy for a few days until I'm feeling better.

Congrats to all the losers this week  and have a great day!!


----------



## Zela

Good Job Everyone!

I am down -1.6 this week!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Good morning you losers!!! YAY!

Tricia - just jump back in!!  Nothing to wait for, right?  Glad your stress is going down too.

I am down 1.5 this week!  Of course, I had gained last week, so I'm happy to be going in the right direction.  Packed my healthy lunch today and have planned for a salad for dinner too.

Patrick - hang tough!  Write off yesterday and start over today.  I love the quote about looking up! Thanks!

Have a healthy day everyone!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

officereg said:


> I am 1 for the week.  I went shopping over the weekend and I was surprised at the store.  I was able to fit into 14 regular!  I was wearing a 16 womens and it felt like I had a full diaper on they were so saggy.  Once I put the 14 on it honestly looked like I took 6 inches off my body.  Clothes that are too big really do make you look bigger.


 I am also moving from 16 to 14...the 16s are saggy, I even managed to get out of a pair of 16 capris without unzipping/buttoning. Congrats to you!

that said, I'm +1 again this week. WTH?! My clothes feel bigger, someone said my face looks thinner, but I just keep gaining weight. ugh. I was convinced I would see a loss today. I've been exercising more, being honest w/ tracking...AHHHHHHHHHHHH! 


I will try hard to not throw in the towel today. Or eat one.


Congrats to the losers


----------



## lizzyb5280

Hello everyone!

It is so nice to sit down and breathe for a minute.  We've been crazy busy the last few days, so I've taken last Thursday through today off from tracking.  Last Thursday and Friday I was watching my nephew (9) during the day, as well as packing.  Friday through Sunday we were camping at a state park about thirty minutes from our house which actually has w/c accessible tent sites!  Got back around lunch time yesterday, got unpacked and cleaned house, as my cousin's daughter (18) and a friend were staying here last night on their way back home to Houston.  These girls, while I love them, have NO sense of direction, and getting them home is mentally exhausting me!  Yesterday they somehow ended up in a ghetto part of Baton Rouge, and when they left our house this morning must have gone eastbound instead of westbound.  About an hour after they left our house I called to check on them, and just a few minutes into our phone call they saw "Welcome to Mississippi!"  So I got them turned around and back on the right track, and they just passed back through Baton Rouge (approx 2 1/2 hours behind).  Thankfully, all they have to do now is go straight until they get home.

Foodwise I've been not so good Thursday, Friday, and today, but did really well while we were camping.  Plus I got lots of exercise!  Not only did I do quite a bit of rolling just traveling around the park, we went on two accessible trails that totalled probably about three miles.  And since it was so hot, I def. drank lots of water.

Taking the day off from tracking today as I'm getting us caught up on laundry and such, will pick back up tomorrow.


----------



## gellybean

I'm down -3.6 this morning!!

And that's down another pound from yesterday morning so I officially get my 10 lb picture!!!! 

I'll be back tonight to track and post more. Meeting my mom, sisters, niece and nephew for an early dinner.

Congrats to all you BIG LOSERS  !!!



 to those that didn't have a loss. I stayed the same last week. Sometimes it takes a week for our bodies to catch up! Hang in there!


----------



## luvsJack

pipersmom said:


> Sharon- The strawberry salad was from Panera, but it would be easy to make..contained romaine, iceburg lettuces, then strawberries, mandarin oranges, pineapple, and blueberries..grilled chicken for protein. The dressing was a sweet poppyseed dressing (fat free). I did not like how sweet it was with the dressing, but I added some FF Ranch when I had the leftovers, and that helped.
> 
> My morning triumph was getting off my sore shinned, sore hipped, blistered fat butt and walking even though I really didn't want to..LOL. 2.56 miles..woohoo! I did wear different shoes, and no blisters..well..no new ones, anyway! I've been walking before I eat, and am finding that motivates me to eat better. Been doing eggbeaters with lean ham, and it fills me up for hours..some days an omelette, some scrambled. Today I put them in a tortilla..yummy. Might be something to try for anyone having morning munchies.



That salad sounds really good.  I may try it without the pineapple and with the ranch dressing.  Another yummy way to use up those blueberries mom has plenty of.


----------



## luvsJack

stayhomemom77 said:


> Hey all!!
> 
> I found a potato and egg salad recipe that's only 2 WW points per 1/2 cup for anyone who's interested and it's quite tasty!!  I'll post it if anyone wants it.
> Congrats to all the losers this week  and have a great day!!



I would love the recipe!    TIA!!


----------



## luvsJack

Duchie said:


> Congrats to all you "losers" this week   I'm *-2* for the week and I'm very pleased with that number.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds sooooooo good!  Right now I'm trying to come up with a recipe that includes the red peppers and tomatoes that we got out of the garden yesterday.  I"m thinking skewers or something along those lines.....



Shish-Kabob sounds good with your peppers, tomatoes and maybe add some purple onions and chicken! I like to use some type of marinade on my skewers, like Lawry's Sweet and Sour or Soy Sauce Marinades.    I love this time of year with all the fresh fruits and veggies!


----------



## officereg

I know that there are other spots to post this question but I honestly value everyones opinion here so here it goes:



We are taking a 7-day cruise in November 2011.  We are thinking of going to WDW for three days prior.  DS and I have gone before; we typically go just as a day trip while at the condo.  DH and DD have never been.  With my job I can stay off site for $30 a day at an employee discount with a nice hotel chain.  Should I do that or is it worth the extra $ to stay onsite.  I really do not know.  If we stay onsite we are looking at nothing more than a moderate price (probably less)


----------



## tlenzendorf

officereg said:


> I know that there are other spots to post this question but I honestly value everyones opinion here so here it goes:
> 
> 
> 
> We are taking a 7-day cruise in November 2011.  We are thinking of going to WDW for three days prior.  DS and I have gone before; we typically go just as a day trip while at the condo.  DH and DD have never been.  With my job I can stay off site for $30 a day at an employee discount with a nice hotel chain.  Should I do that or is it worth the extra $ to stay onsite.  I really do not know.  If we stay onsite we are looking at nothing more than a moderate price (probably less)



$30 is a steal for a night.  For me it would come down to a few things.  Would you be at the parks enough that the EMH would really matter?  Would you use the dining plan or pay OOP for food?  Have you been to Disney or plan on going enough that one time staying off-site isn't missing a new experience of a Disney resort?  Is there a pool at the hotel you would stay at and is it nice?  What kind of transportation would you have for going to and getting from the parks?

I would say if you aren't going to take advantage of EMH or the dining plan, if you are ok with missing the Disney resort experience, the pool is nice at the employee hotel and transportation isn't an issue I'd stay off-site.

If you don't get to Disney very often and its a missed opportunity to stay at a different resort you've wanted to stay at, you would really miss the dining plan or EMH, the transportation sucked, or the pool was less than desirable and you were planning a decent amount of time at the pool then I'd stay on-site.


----------



## stayhomemom77

Sara:  I echo what Tricia says.  Depending on what's important to you and how you plan to spend you time are key factors in deciding whether to stay onsite or not.  I'd have a tough time passing up $30 a night but then I love the dining plan and the Disney experience is one of a kind in my opinion.  I think everyone should give the Disney resorts a go at least once, so I guess it's just up to you to decide if this is worth the once or not!!

Sharon: Here's the recipe...

*Lighter potato salad*

1/2 cup serving is 2 points
Makes approx 10 servings

1.5 pounds potatoes (I used the tiny new potatoes) skin on for fiber!!
2 hard boiled eggs, chopped
2 tsp yellow mustard (can use dijon mustard if desired)
6 tbsp light miracle whip 
6 tbsp Kraft Calorie Wise Zesty Italian dressing
4 green onions, sliced (optional)

Cook potatoes in a saucepan of boiling water 15 mins or just until tender.  Rinse and drain.  Cut into bite sized pieces.

Mix dressings and mustard in large bowl.  Add eggs, potatoes and onions and mix lightly.  Add salt and pepper to taste.  Refrigerate 30 minutes before serving.

**For best results make in advance and refrigerate overnight.


----------



## Zela

Tracking for Sunday 

Breakfast:
1 serving Jimmy Dean Reduced Fat Pork Sausage Patties

Lunch:
1/2 c coleslaw
Salad with about 2 c lettuce
2 tbsp blue cheese dressing
1/4 c cheddar cheese
about 3 slices of leftover fried green tomatoes
Parmesan Crusted Tilapia (frozen)
small tomato

Supper:
1/2c creamed corn

Snack:
4 chocolate chip cookies (made with a good for you recipe......but I still shouldn't have eaten 4)
4 tbsp whipped cream to make a sandwich with cookies
2 tbsp semi sweet morsels
2 slice american cheese

Total 1513 out of 1200 to 1550. . . . . very close

June 20th Done

Veggies Done

and Today

Breakfast:
1 c Egg Beaters

Lunch:
Salad with
2-3 c lettuce
1/4 c cheese
shredded chicken (about 3 oz)
packet of ranch dressing
boiled egg
1 c collard greens

Supper:
parmesan crusted tilapia
1c lettuce
7 olives
1 tbsp blue cheese dressing
small tomato

Snack:
9.5 cookies  I know it was uncalled for......I have a problem with sweets.  Next time I will have to cut the recipe in half or something because it doesn't due for me to have 20 something cookies crying out to me.  I had a bad day and I am a stress eater.  I went to the park today and was going to walk/run for about 45 minutes.  When I got there, my garmin wasn't working(it kept saying locating satellite) so I couldn't keep my exact time or pace.  I was frustrated.  I almost stopped but I didn't.  Close to when I got done I learned from another walker/runner that I had only gone about 2.25 or 2.5 miles in 45 minutes....and I really was huffing it, or so I thought.  By the way, I am not suggesting that it is bad to go that slow.  It is just that my normal pace is between 15 and 16 minutes per mile.  I know I wasn't doing the best I could do.

My total calories was 1798 out of 1200 to 1550.  That is 248 calories over.  I probably burned that much on my slug stroll through the park, but I don't want to get in the habit of relying on my exercise to help me slide by with the most calories I can possibly afford to take in.  I want to create a deficit.

June 21st Done

Veggies Done


----------



## luvsJack

Tracking for today:

Breakfast:  Yoplait yogurt and blueberries   3 pts

Lunch:   Whole wheat pasta and tomato sauce    4 pts
            Salad greens with dressing                    2 pts

Supper:  4 oz steak                                         9 pts
             Baked sweet potato with margarine        5 pts
             Salad Greens with honey mustard           2 pts

Snacks:  ff pudding   1 pt
             100 cal pack of almonds  2 pt
             carrots                   0 pts 
             small rice krispie treat     3pts

Total 31  pts
(27 daily, 4 weekly)

June 21 DONE!!!!


----------



## pipersmom

Good food day today : )

Breakfast- Egg beaters w/ ham and cheese on whole wheat tortilla, yogurt.
Lunch- Lean pockets grilled chicken meditteranean.
Dinner- Huge salad w/ RF 3 Cheese Ranch, oyster crackers.
Snacks- String cheese, FF cheesecake pudding w/ blueberries, nectarine, mini scone.

Cals- 1270 (1310-1660)

June 21- Done!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Tracking for Monday: 
B: Life cereal w/ milk
coffee w/ sugar/creamer
L: started my Tabouli salad (part of leftovers) and carrots, string cheese, THEN got treated to lunch by a bigwig from work at Panera and had 1/2 Sierra Turkey Sandwich and 1/2 greek salad.  Ate a few bites of bread w/o butter, iced tea  I think that was a bit too much food.
D: rest of Tabouli, nectarine, two bites of hot dog w/bun (kid leftovers!) and three bites mac & Cheese (again, kid leftovers!)

S: 100 calorie popcorn, a 1/2 piece licorice, sunflower seeds

While I ate mostly healthy stuff, I feel like I ate too much food.  We were supposed to have this brown bag lunch with a MN Supreme Court Justice today, then he showed up and wanted to treat us (7 of us!) to lunch, so I sort of had to go.  I should have just gotten a small salad since I'd already started eating some of my lunch while we waited for him to arrive.  Oh well.  
Hopefully tomorrow will be simpler.

JUNE 21 DONE
VEGGIES DONE


----------



## pwmitch237

FOOD JOURNAL TIME!!!!! So exciting...jk.

Breakfast: Cheerios (140 )
Lunch: Turkey Sandwich from Heavenly Ham, and Easy Mac (795)
Dinner: LongHorn Steakhouse (930 )
Snacks: NONE!
Exercise: 5K on the treadmill (-452) 30 minutes (100 floors) on the StairMaster (-317.6) 2.11 miles on the bike (-51.1)

And, saw Toy Story 3 today! Great Movie!!!

Totals: 1865 Calories, 63.5g of Fat, 93g of Sugar, 250g of Carbs , and 63g of Protein!

June 21 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

"You're halfway there, on your last circuit, DON'T STOP! I know what your thinking, you're dying, it hurts, wah, wah, wah......You wanna be skinny or what?!? SHUT UP & Do your mountain climbers." - Jillian Michaels


----------



## zoegirl

Hey everybody!

It has been busy in my house the last few days, & I've had no time to get on my computer. I hope you all are doing well. Like, I said we've been busy & I haven't been keeping track of what I'm eating, so i can't really remember past yesterday. I don't really think i ate too bad, just didn't keep track. 
So I'll jump back in with yesterday.

brkfst - greek yogurt w/honey, coffee w/creamer
lunch - turkey sammie on arnold thin, steamed cabbage
dinner - movie popcorn & choc covered raisins 
snack - chips & salsa

june 21 done

We went to see TS3 last night and it is SO STINKING GOOD!!!! I cried like a baby, and that's all I'll tell ya so I won't ruin it for anyone else 


~bree~


----------



## njcarita

Morning all.... today is my first day of summer with the kids.... they finished up school yesterday..
I have already posted the two benefits ( lowering my bp and elevated mood)since I started exercising and totally changing what I was eating.... but I wanted to add two more.... I have no indigestion...  I us to live on tums and malox and still had heartburn at night....  and I us to be on two blood pressure meds... now we are trying just one.... and thus far my bp has stayed low...


Tracking for yesterday 6/21/10

Exercise: 2 walks ( afternoon and eve) total 2.5 miles

Breakfast:

1cup of half decaf coffee with 1/2t sugar and 2T fat free half and half
Panera strawberry Parfait (310 calories)
bottle of water

Lunch
went to Ruby Tuesdays
PLain grilled salmon(260 cal) + white cheddar mashed potatoes( 169 cal) +sugar snap peas(113 cal) = 542 calories 
diet coke
botte of water


Dinner
grilled veggies and humus
bottle of water

snack
bottle of water
100calorie vitamin brownie


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

cereal/skim
lean cuisine sandwich 6 points, 1 cup potato salad
chicken and ceasar salad
veggie chips - 1 serving, 2 tortilla chips, 6 peanuts
June 21 done

off to jazzercise


----------



## MulanUSAF

Whoa, I gotta catch up big time.  

Food log for past weekend and yesterday:

Breakfast - none
Lunch - 1/2 corn on the cob with butter, 1/3 of Italian sausage w/peppers sandwich, 2 spoonfuls of frozen lemonade, small tuft of cotton candy, 2 handfuls of kettle corn, 1 piece of apple fritter on a stick (the fair was called Hog Day, quite fitting, isn't it?)
Dinner - grilled chicken breast with cucumber and tomatoes salad, 2 small apricots

Saturday, June 19 done!


Breakfast - Kashi Heart to Heart cereal with milk, 3 strawberries
Lunch - Korean bbq sliced beef rolled in lettuce with kimchee and preserved radishes, 1/4 of a seafood pancake
Dinner - romaine salad with raspberry vinaigrette and sliced turkey breast mixed in; a bunch of grapes

Sunday, June 20 done! 


Breakfast - 3 Akmak crackers with peanut butter, cup of milk
Lunch - Tuna melt with provolone on low carb wrap; bunch of grapes
Dinner - Shrimp dumplings in soup, stir fried bok choy
Snack - 2 small packets of honey roasted peanuts

Monday, June 21 done!


----------



## pipersmom

Just a quick tracking post...

Breakfast- pb & j on sammie thin, mini scone.
Lunch- 2 low fat shrimp eggrolls, duck sauce, yogurt.
Dinner- 1/2 Kashi Lemongrass Coconut Chicken - , large salad, cauliflower.
Snacks- 100 cal popcorn, WW Latte Bar, peach, oyster crackers.

Calories- 1225 (1310-1660)

June 22- Done!


----------



## pwmitch237

I think I had a great job today on the food. Hopefully It'll show on the scale tomorrow.

(Calories in parenthesis)

Breakfast: Cheerios (140)
Lunch: Turkey Sandwich, Yogurt & Snapple (465)
Dinner: Grilled Chicken on the Barbie (335), Seasonal Veggies (49), Bread (NO BUTTER, 138.3) & Mushrooms (67)
Snack (right before working out): Banana (105)

EXERCISE: Bike, 20:00, 4.34 miles (-161), StairMaster 30:00, 107 floors (-330.9)

Totals: Calories: 1300, Fat: 12g, Sugar: 84g, Carbs: 204g (good carbs), 96g of Protein! (All within appropriate ranges, WOOHOO!)

Hope everyone else had a great day, on another note, this thread was eerily quiet all day.

June 22 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

"Today's your day, I feel it, YOU'VE PAVED THE WAY, BELIEVE IT!" - Shakira


----------



## luvsJack

stayhomemom77 said:


> Sharon: Here's the recipe...
> .



YUM!  Sounds good and just in time for a picnic this Saturday at a water park and the 4th the next weekend!!


Good news at work today!  Was offered a new position.  It is a lateral move so no raise but its less stressful and more down time throughout the semester.  I will be working more on my own and less dependent on others in an office.  and I will have MY OWN OFFICE!!  (right now I actually work at a counter in the business office).    I am excited but dread telling my supervisor (she doesn't know anything about it).  

Tracking for Tuesday:

Breakfast
Special K bar
banana

Lunch
Lean Cuisine Roasted Chicken
salad with light dressing

Snacks
100 cal almonds
94% fat free popcorn
WW Giant Fudge Bar (love these things)

Supper
baked chicken
lima beans 1/2 cup
potatos 1/2 cup





*
JUNE  22 DONE!!!! *


----------



## Zela

Tracking for yesterday

Breafast:
1 egg
1 Kraft American Single
2 slices ready to eat bacon
Lunch:
Salad with about
2-3 cups lettuce
1/2 pckt regular ranch
whole packet fat free ranch
1/4 c cheese
about 3 oz shredded chicken
1 plain panera bread bagel
1 tbsp cream cheese
Supper:
1/2c Wanchai's Ferry Frozen Shrimp Lo Mein (pretty good)
Snack:
about 1.5 c redi whip with 2 tbsp semi sweet chocolate chips 

Total for the day was 1574 out of 1200 to 1550.  

What I am proud of :
Eating the 1/2 packet or regular ranch with the fat free ranch instead of the whole packet of regular ranch like I normally do (it really cut down on the fat)

What I could have done without:
The 1.5 c redi whip and 2 tbsp chocolate chips (it turned out to be a snack that cost close to 400 calories and 20 g fat )

June 22, 2010 Done

Veggies Done


----------



## zoegirl

Ok, I ate horribly yesterday. I don't understand why I've been doing that so much lately. I spent some time pondering it yesterday and the only thing I can come up with is that I'm burnt out with dieting. I've been on WW since February, have lost right about 20 lbs. I only have 10 left so why can't I keep it together and stick with the plan to get the last of it off???

Sorry to rant there but sheesh, I'm so frustrated with myself.

tracking for yesterday:
brkfst - fruit salad (oranges, kiwi, pineapple, grapes, mango)
lunch - pita chips w/hummus, chips & salsa
dinner - pizza mac (2.5 helpings) ceasar salad, few pieces cantaloupe

pizza mac is this thing I make that is so nasty it's good (do ya'll know what I mean when I say that?) it's ground meat (I used turkey) browned, add prepared mac & cheese (I use kraft deluxe) & a jar of pizza sauce, mix together, add shredded cheese on top cover let it melt.

It can't be good for you, all that processed mac & cheese....but I swear I can't keep my fork out of it. Of course this morning i'm bloated as all get out.
grrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## njcarita

Tracking for yesterday 6/22/10

Exercise: 2 walks (morning and afternoon) total 2.5 miles

Breakfast:

1cup of half decaf coffee with 1/2t sugar and 2T fat free half and half
stonyfield smoothie
1 serving baked sweet potato fries
bottle of water


Snack
15 mini rice cakes

Lunch
Roasted veggies plain ( peppers carrots zuchinni potatoes)
botte of water


Dinner
mixed greens with toasted walnuts, strawberries, gorgonzola cheese and rasp vinagrette
bottle of water

snack
bottle of water
a few sour cream and onion chips


----------



## mikesdisneymom

Breakfast:  none

Lunch: 
  5-6 tortilla chips(rounds)
  1/4 salsa

Dinner:
  1 chicken strip from Logan's Roundhouse
  2 ounce bbq pork rib
  1/4 c shepards pie
  1/2 corn on the cob

Snack:
  1 ice cream bar


----------



## Duchie

zoegirl said:


> Ok, I ate horribly yesterday. I don't understand why I've been doing that so much lately. I spent some time pondering it yesterday and the only thing I can come up with is that I'm burnt out with dieting. I've been on WW since February, have lost right about 20 lbs. I only have 10 left so why can't I keep it together and stick with the plan to get the last of it off???



I totally get what you're saying.  I still have 20 pounds to go and there are times when I'm just sick of it.  I'm tired of having to think about every single thing I eat, how many points it might be, whether or not I've had enough vegetables or water today, and having to track it all.  I just want one day where I don't worry about it all.  I figure it's coming soon enough, because starting next week I'll have family in town and I'm hoping to be able to relax and not think about it all the time.

On the upside, this week I've noticed that I'm finally not hungry all of the time.  OK, maybe that's a bit of an exaggeration.  But since I started WW in Feb, I have found that I'm quite often hungry just an hour or two after eating and had to rely on snacks to get me through to meals.  But not any more.  All this week, I haven't been hungry in between meals at all.  So that's progress for me.


----------



## luvsJack

this is not being a great day food wise.  Running late this morning, didn't make lunch or breakfast.    Got to work, told the Dean that I do want the new position.  I was a bundle of nerves all morning knowing we had to tell my supervisor.   He finally came in and told her without me in the room.  She hasn't spoken to me since. Just an emotional day.

Anyway so far I have had a Special K bar for breakfast, small bag of corn chips, 1/2 a club sandwich and a pound cake cupcake.     Good thing I weighed in last night at WW!!  ( I was - 4 1/2 pounds! )

So, I am off to find some water and tonight will be 0 point soup for supper.


----------



## Duchie

luvsJack said:


> this is not being a great day food wise.  Running late this morning, didn't make lunch or breakfast.    Got to work, told the Dean that I do want the new position.  I was a bundle of nerves all morning knowing we had to tell my supervisor.   He finally came in and told her without me in the room.  She hasn't spoken to me since. Just an emotional day.
> 
> Anyway so far I have had a Special K bar for breakfast, small bag of corn chips, 1/2 a club sandwich and a pound cake cupcake.     Good thing I weighed in last night at WW!!  ( I was - 4 1/2 pounds! )
> 
> So, I am off to find some water and tonight will be 0 point soup for supper.



Congratulations on the new position!    I'm sorry your old boss is being so difficult about it, but you're doing what's best for you.  Oh, and nice job on the loss for the week!


----------



## njcarita

I really wish my kids would finish the rest of these darn mini crossiants that have been sitting on my kitchen table calling my name all day..... normally they are eating machines and they would have devoured them all by now.... but no.. there are still 4 of them sitting in the container....ugh!!!!!!!  I brought them cause my picky 8 year old loves them..... I guess I'll go for a walk.... my 14 year old is on his way home from the movies... maybe he will devour them before I get back...... I'm afraid that if I have one I'll eat them all....


----------



## pwmitch237

Seems like all I do on this thread......

LuvsJack - Hope everything gets better, and that you enjoy the new position

Breakfast: Cheerios (140)
Lunch: Turkey Sandwich (Heavenly Ham) (475) & Pasta Salad (120)
Dinner: Sushi & Snapple (563)
Snack: Starbucks Coffee Frap (200)

*EXERCISE:* (WOO!) Treadmill, 5K at a 15% incline, grueling, 54:55 (-821)
Stair Master (2 Sessions) [A]: 5:00, 16 floors (-51.4) *: 30:01, 77 floors (-250.9) Which equals a total of 1123.3 calories burned! Now just hope it worked for the scale.

Totals: 1498 cals, 20g of fat, 123g of Sugar, 205g of Carbs, 47g of Protein (NET OF CALORIES: +374.7, known) WOO!!!!!!! Sorry for celebrating to much, but I worked so hard, and it feels really good. 

June 23 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

"It's not whether or not you get knocked down; it's whether or not you GET UP!" - Vince Lombardi
*


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Ok, finally back home and online. I had very little choice regarding food this weekend/week so far. I took my Mom to visit her sister/my aunt and had to eat the best I could with very limited choices. I mean, cereal with the smallest amount of milk because it was WHOLE Milk, I mean WHO still drinks whole milk???  I took a long walk while everyone was napping one day, but the rest of the time it was sitting around the kitchen table talking (for three whole days).  Glad to be home where it is nice and quiet.

Ive tried to keep notes of who I wanted to respond to:

Patrick  Congrats on 200!!  I know you'll get back there again soon.

Amanda  I LOVE Paneras website and being able to customize your nutrition. Dont you wish all websites did that? I love that strawberry salad.

Cary  hope the little ones rash heals/healed up quickly.

Sara  way to go on reg 14s!!!  Isnt that the best feeling when you can drop to another size?  I haven't ever stayed offsite, but the recommendations that the others gave sounds rational.

Michele  if you remember my last month or so I was having the same issues. Gained when I tracked, exercised and drank my water.I tried to not discourage me and I finally lost weight. Of course then I went away for 5 days and good food choices were not really available. Im crossing my fingers that I havent gone back up.

Sharon  Congratulations on the new job offer and getting an office of your own. If your supervisor was any good he/she would be happy for you (sad to lose you but know its a great opportunity for you).

I'm going to get back on the tracking bandwagon tomorrow. The only thing that I can say about this week is I know I got in my water, because I was trying to suck down as much as possible to not eat a lot.


----------



## pwmitch237

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Patrick  Congrats on 200!!  I know you'll get back there again soon.



I'm at 200.6 as of this morning, so I hope I either break it, or see it again tomorrow. And then I hope it's the last time I see it. It's amazing how much this has been of a support group, thanks to you all! Also, I'll be out of town next week, so I'll be missing a whole lot. I'll track though!!!

- Patrick

Here comes another quote (btw: What's the general consensus about my quotes, Like them, hate them, they're annoying, they're motivating?)

"Instead of giving myself reasons why I can't, I give myself reasons why I CAN!" - Anonymous


----------



## gellybean

stayhomemom77 said:


> Aimee:  Alright, you got me there...the scale readout IS secondary to dress size, but when I said I didn't care about measurements, I meant the measurement part.



I understand that. I don't enjoy it much either, especially when it shows more inches than less. But I do the measuring myself, so that makes it a little easier, I think. 



stayhomemom77 said:


> Had the opportunity to have McDonald's last night (got it for everyone else at the drive thru) but decided to pass.  Came home, made a healthy sandwich for myself and refused to share hubby's fries.




WOO hoooo passing up McD's!! Still waiting for a picture of those hot shoes!!



Duchie said:


> Mostly I'm proud that I made smart choices in this "real life" situation.  We'll see if the scale agrees with me tomorrow.



Sounds like you made great choices and a 2 lb loss with an out of town, out of your control eating experience is pretty awesome!!






Zela said:


> Aimee, I did yoga this morning.  I haven't done it in a long time.  Downward Facing Dog really is a tough move for me.  Maybe I should look in the mirror when I do it.  I never feel like I am "achieving" the position they are taking on the dvd.  I have a Yoga Conditioning for Athletes with Rodney Yee dvd.  It is pretty difficult(to me anyway), but the payoff is the "integration" at the end.  It is very relaxing.  When I get done, I always feel like I am waking up from a nap.  Anywho, funny picturing the two year old and the chihuahua.



It's a tough move for me too. Which was why having a toddler's heiny in my face as I was trying to go back into cobra or whatever it is, and a chihuahua on my heiny along for the ride was really really funny! And probably even funnier looking! 



hanutedmansionmomma said:


> BTW...Toy Story 3 was really good! Maybe not as funny as the first one, a little more dark with a "bad toy", and sad if you have anyone going off to college soon! Bring kleenex



I have one going off to college in oh about 11 years and I still don't want to see it!! I hate crying in the theater. If I'm gonna watch a sad movie, I'm gonna do it in the comfort of my own home where I can sob as much as I want to. 



pwmitch237 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> It being fathers day and all.... we let my dad pick where we went for lunch, and where we went, I just couldn't stand but slip into my old habits... I tried so hard, but I failed. Oh well, guess there's always tomorrow to get back on track, however, I'm sure i won't be breaking 200 tomorrow....



Life is gonna get in the way sometimes. We can't live in bubbles. We can try to protect ourselves as much as possible but we gotta live too!  Sounds like you made really smart choices for breakfast and lunch to help compensate!



pwmitch237 said:


> Alright, even though, I'm now back over 200 (203.6)... However, I'm still -3.4 lbs... WOOHOO! A loss is a loss. Now hopefully we'll all be losers (and I mean that in the kindest way possible, haha) today! Now time to go hit the gym!



FABulous attitude about it!!! Congrats on your loss. I'm willing to bet you'll get back down to 200 mark soon!! 



officereg said:


> I am 1 for the week.  I went shopping over the weekend and I was surprised at the store.  I was able to fit into 14 regular!  I was wearing a 16 womens and it felt like I had a full diaper on they were so saggy.  Once I put the 14 on it honestly looked like I took 6 inches off my body.  Clothes that are too big really do make you look bigger.



 for being in a size 14!!!  It really does make a difference wearing clothes that fit. I've learned that recently. Even if it shows a few curves I don't like, it's better than wearing a tent and looking twice my size! (ok not twice, but still! )



luvsJack said:


> I am very proud of me!!  I made it through a 3-day weekend, ate fast food and had a cook out and still stayed within my points!!



WTG Sharon!!!



stitchfan23 said:


> .  I still haven't broken into the next 10's.  I have .1 lb to go so I will make that next week and then some.



Ooooo .1 away!! That happens to me and it drives me nuts!!! 



stayhomemom77 said:


> Hey all!!
> 
> Only down one pound this week due to TOM but a loss is a loss, so I'll take it.  I sure hope next week's weigh in compensates because I was down two pounds earlier in the week and got pretty jazzed about that.
> 
> 
> That's why I only had a .2 loss last week then made up for it this week with a big loss. Really two weeks worth of a loss. I bet you'll have a big number next week!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love my sister to bits, but I don't want to lose the way she did.  I need a bit more flexibility and I don't want to react to set backs with anger.  So, after talking with her and getting her to dig out her old tracking books and give me a run down of her weigh ins, I have concluded that I can likely expect to lose around the same as she did at least for the beginning (as my starting weight is 40 pounds higher than hers was) and then perhaps a pound a week as I get closer to "one"derland.
> 
> Sounds like you had a great talk with your sister and got some great information for yourself! I know what you mean about not wanting to do it your sister's way. My oldest sister does it a totally different way that I don't get. So we just agree to disagree.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to remind everyone (including myself) that the summer heat makes us retain more water so weight loss in the summer can be more challenging than any other season.  Let's make a pact to go easy on ourselves if the scale isn't being as friendly as we'd like.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder!!!
> 
> I've also come down with a cold (or allergies) and exertion makes me light headed so I'm taking it easy for a few days until I'm feeling better.



Hope you're feeling better! 



hanutedmansionmomma said:


> I am also moving from 16 to 14...the 16s are saggy, I even managed to get out of a pair of 16 capris without unzipping/buttoning.
> 
> WOO HOOO on all you ladies dropping sizes!!
> 
> that said, I'm +1 again this week. WTH?! My clothes feel bigger, someone said my face looks thinner, but I just keep gaining weight. ugh. I was convinced I would see a loss today. I've been exercising more, being honest w/ tracking...AHHHHHHHHHHHH!




I know how frustrating it is. Giving our bodies time to catch up is sooooooooooo annoying! Hang in there. You are obviously doing something right or your size 16 wouldn't be falling off!! 




zoegirl said:


> We went to see TS3 last night and it is SO STINKING GOOD!!!! I cried like a baby, and that's all I'll tell ya so I won't ruin it for anyone else
> 
> ~bree~



Not gonna see it in the theater! No way nu huh!



njcarita said:


> Morning all.... today is my first day of summer with the kids.... they finished up school yesterday..
> 
> Congrats for your kids summer starting!!
> 
> When do they go back? We got out 3 weeks ago and I thought we were getting out late!
> 
> I have already posted the two benefits ( lowering my bp and elevated mood)since I started exercising and totally changing what I was eating.... but I wanted to add two more.... I have no indigestion...  I us to live on tums and malox and still had heartburn at night....  and I us to be on two blood pressure meds... now we are trying just one.... and thus far my bp has stayed low...



YAY!!! 





luvsJack said:


> Good news at work today!  Was offered a new position.  It is a lateral move so no raise but its less stressful and more down time throughout the semester.  I will be working more on my own and less dependent on others in an office.  and I will have MY OWN OFFICE!!  (right now I actually work at a counter in the business office).    I am excited but dread telling my supervisor (she doesn't know anything about it).




Congrats on the new position!! YAY for your own office!! and less STRESS is always a good thing!! 



Zela said:


> What I am proud of :
> Eating the 1/2 packet or regular ranch with the fat free ranch instead of the whole packet of regular ranch like I normally do (it really cut down on the fat)
> 
> What I could have done without:
> The 1.5 c redi whip and 2 tbsp chocolate chips (it turned out to be a snack that cost close to 400 calories and 20 g fat )



I really really like your what I'm proud of what I could have done without comments. Totally may steal that! 



zoegirl said:


> Ok, I ate horribly yesterday. I don't understand why I've been doing that so much lately. I spent some time pondering it yesterday and the only thing I can come up with is that I'm burnt out with dieting. I've been on WW since February, have lost right about 20 lbs. I only have 10 left so why can't I keep it together and stick with the plan to get the last of it off???


It's hard and everyone that's ever lost weight that I know of says how hard the last 10 lbs is to get off. Take a breather, walk away from the strictness of it for a bit. You've been doing it long enough to know what you can and can't eat so a week off shouldn't blow it for you too much. Then come back in a week with new focus!! 



Duchie said:


> On the upside, this week I've noticed that I'm finally not hungry all of the time.  OK, maybe that's a bit of an exaggeration.  But since I started WW in Feb, I have found that I'm quite often hungry just an hour or two after eating and had to rely on snacks to get me through to meals.  But not any more.  All this week, I haven't been hungry in between meals at all.  So that's progress for me.



Sounds promising! Can't wait to get there myself!! 



luvsJack said:


> this is not being a great day food wise.  Running late this morning, didn't make lunch or breakfast.    Got to work, told the Dean that I do want the new position.  I was a bundle of nerves all morning knowing we had to tell my supervisor.   He finally came in and told her without me in the room.  She hasn't spoken to me since. Just an emotional day.
> 
> Hope she comes around!! It's hard doing what's best for yourself sometimes, but I'm sure you did the right thing!!
> 
> ( I was - 4 1/2 pounds! )


WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Sounds like you get to adjust your weigh in at home down more!!




pipersmom said:


> Went shopping with my mom and happily fit into a 2X shirt after going into 3X's for about 6 months.
> 
> WOO HOO!!
> 
> 
> Calories- 1000 (1310-1660) Low calorie day for me, but I was done. I get tired of searching for something with that extra 200-300 cals every evening! Also, on a sidenote..I was happy to see that on the Panera website you can custom build your salad/soup/sandwich to see the exact counts. For example, I didn't get the pecans on the salad, so I could uncheck the pecans on the website and it re-did the nutrition info without them. It will do that for everything, which will prob lead me to Panera more often when I go out to eat.



Love love love Panera's nutritional calculator. It's one of my fave 'diet' places to eat!! Love their BBQ Chopped Chicken Salad.




Whew....


All caught up for the most part. Things have been a little nuts around here. DS7 started swim lessons, my family was in, DH was off only ONE day this week so we tried to spend as much time with him as we could for a belated Father's Day celebration etc.

Got word today that my middle sister-not the one I work out with, who had a hysterectomy on June 8th, has multiple pulimary emboli in both of her lungs as a complication from the surgery. Basically a bunch of blood clots moved from her pelvis area to her lungs. She's been hospitalized and is on blood thinners. She's fine for now but the danger of her throwing one of the clots is a very real possibility. It's been a pretty scary night and I'll be on edge I'm sure until she's home and out of danger.

I'd appreciate any good thoughts, vibes or prayers for her that y'all could send her way! Thank you Julie and Jane for already sending them!! Facebook is a wonderful thing! 


As far as weight loss goes, I have been doing ok for the most part. DS2 has decided that he doesn't like the child care at the Y.  So we're working on getting him used to that. I tried to leave him for just 20 mins a day while DS7 has his swim lessons, to slowly get him adjusted but I have to be either swimming or working out myself to leave him. So looks like I'm gonna have some short work outs for a while til he's used to staying there.

I did buy myself a reward for finally hitting the 10 lb loss. It's a really pretty soft fuzzy blanket.

I love it! And it'll be a reminder every day. I always cover up when I'm on the couch, which is more often than it should be. LOL But I hope it'll nudge me to keep going everytime I see/use it!

Here's a pic:







Gotta catch up on tracking. I haven't skipped tracking in livestrong, just haven't had time to move it over here.

Here goes:

Sunday - 
Breakfast - none, slept in
Lunch - WW chicken Suiza, bite of buttermilk waffles w syrup (finished DS2's), slim fast pb crunch = 434
Snack - hummus, pita chips = 177.5
Dinner - 2 slices whole wheat bread, pb and jelly = 383
Snack - entertainer crackers, turkey, 1 slice muenster cheese, slim fast double dutch = 285 cals

Total cals = 1280

This was the night DH brought in a pizza. Without telling me or asking if I wanted any. I was pretty ticked. And that anger helped me not eat any of it!! 

Sunday, June 20 DONE

Monday 
Breakfast -  3/4 of a 1 egg, ham, mushroom, cheese omelet and 1 strawberry nutrigrain bar = 429.5 cals
Dinner- (went out to dinner with fam) 
Veggie plate w 1 baked potato loaded, 1/2 cup fried okra, 1/2 cup broccoli rice casserole, 1/2 cup green beans and 1 yeast roll = 929
Dessert - shared a peach milkshake with my DS2 and mom. Estimated 1/3 = 237.6

Total = 1596 cals

Monday, June 21 DONE

Tuesday 
Breakfast - 1/2 pb and j = 191.5
Lunch - 2 tortillas w 2 pieces of muenster cheese = 400
Dinner - 1/2 cup grapes, 2 slices multigrain bread, 2 slices turkey, 1 tbsp light mayo, 1 serving bbq baked lays, .75 cup of dryers mocha almond fudge ice cream = 608.5 cals

Total = 1200

Tuesday, June 22 DONE

Wednesday - 
Breakfast- 1 scoop vanilla protein powder, 1 cup 2% milk, 1 peach = 261 cals 
Lunch - healthy choice sweet and sour chicken = 400 cals
Snack- .75 cup Dryers PB cup ice cream
Dinner - 5 oz chicken, 1 serving rice pilaf, sauteed spinach and mushrooms, raw veg, ranch dressing, butter and oil in the cooking process = 633 cals
Evening snack - fiber one chocolate and oats

Total = 1695 cals

Wednesday, June 23 DONE


WHEW!! I'm gonna try to get back on more often and not get so far behind!


----------



## pipersmom

Sharon- Congratulations! Having your own office will be great! As far as your old boss not being happy for you..sounds like she has a personal probem to me 

Jane- Welcome back!  I hear you on the whole milk..Piper and I have been doing skim for about 5 yrs now, and I can't even drink whole anymore..just waaaaay too thick for me!

Aimee- I do love the Panera website..the closest ones are 30 min away though, and I won't drive that far just to eat. Glad to see you back..I hear you on being busy! I love the new blanket..awesome reminder! 

Patrick- I like the quotes..and can I just say..you are an exercise monster!! I would be passed out in bed for the next 3 days if I did as much as you do!

Has anyone heard from Dawn since she checked in with us early last week? Just seems odd not to have heard from her since then, I know she has a lot going on, hopefully she's just busy and nothing else is wrong.

Got my walk in this morning and yesterday. That makes 7.5 miles so far this week, going to try for ten by Monday. Still getting blisters..after powdering and lotioning..lol. Duct tape has done wonders for one foot, but today the other one has started up. Oh well. I figure at least my shins have stopped hurting!

Tracking for yesterday-
Breakfast- Egg beaters omelette w/ ham and FF cheddar.
Lunch- Pork tenderloin on whole wheat tortilla w/ mayo.
Dinner- Lg salad, 1 slice bread w/ brummel & brown.
Snacks- Yogurt, nectarine, string cheese, Skinny Cow strawberry cheesecake ice cream, 1 mini York Pepp. Patty (I sounded like Meg Ryan in When Harry...  it tasted sooooo good!)

Cals- 1196 (1310-1660)

June 23rd- Done


----------



## Duchie

pwmitch237 said:


> Here comes another quote (btw: What's the general consensus about my quotes, Like them, hate them, they're annoying, they're motivating?)



I love 'em!  I say keep them coming!



pipersmom said:


> Has anyone heard from Dawn since she checked in with us early last week? Just seems odd not to have heard from her since then, I know she has a lot going on, hopefully she's just busy and nothing else is wrong.



I've been wondering the same thing.  Dawn, where are you?

My Zumba DVDs came in yesterday and I tried it for the first time this morning.  Um, yeah.... this is gonna take some practice.  I think I'll be on the beginner disc for a while.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

gellybean said:


> [I'd appreciate any good thoughts, vibes or prayers for her that y'all could send her way! Thank you Julie and Jane for already sending them!! Facebook is a wonderful thing!
> 
> 
> 
> I did buy myself a reward for finally hitting the 10 lb loss. It's a really pretty soft fuzzy blanket.
> 
> I love it! And it'll be a reminder every day. I always cover up when I'm on the couch, which is more often than it should be. LOL But I hope it'll nudge me to keep going everytime I see/use it!



LOVE the idea of something tangible as a reminder of reaching a goal! I was thinking tattoo at some point, but a blanket sounds much less painful



pipersmom said:


> 1 mini York Pepp. Patty (I sounded like Meg Ryan in When Harry...  it tasted sooooo good!)




Please keep the quotes coming! I do read them and enjoy them

luvsJack - congrats on the new job!


egg/100 calorie bagel thin
1/2 cup cereal/milk after jazzercise
wonton soup (campbells, really good, only 150 cals/can),tortilla chips, lite applesauce cup
1 small grilled chix piece, 1/2 cup baked beans, 1/4 cup cole slaw, 1/2 cup peas/corn. I made mashed potatoes and ate NONE of them! HUGE accomplishment!!! They're one of those foods I just can't stop eating... so I thought I'd try not even starting.
35 cal fudge bar
June 23 done

so sore today, but really should go to jazzer again...maybe will take tomorrow off.


----------



## gellybean

posting from my cell. Sitting at the dealership w both boys ugh! Svc engine light came on after swim lessons.  Just wanted to let y'all know I heard from Dawn this morning. She's fine but has a lot going on.  She said she's going to try to get on today before they leave for Treyner's soccer thing in Ohio.  Will post more when I get home.  Eventually. Lol


----------



## njcarita

we'll I am off to have that molar extracted....at least it will keep me from eating much the rest of the day......


----------



## stayhomemom77

Can't seem to stop myself from weighing in nearly every day (which isn't always a positive thing) but today was a good day on the scale.  As my kids say...the scale was being nice to me!!

I'm already down 3.6 from Monday's weigh in!!  Talk about a shock when I stepped on the scale this morning.    I hopped off and then on again at LEAST three more times to be sure it was working properly.    That's a lot to lose in one week.  

I'm trying not to get ahead of myself, but I can't help but think that I only need to lose 2.6 more pounds and I'll be at 20 lost total!  Who hoo!!    I've only been tracking since May 24th so I've done quite well in the last month.  I wish there was a patting myself on the back smiley cause I'd stick that here right now.  I guess I'll settle for this one.  

I gotta be honest, I've done the crash dieting thing more than I care to admit.  Since I was doing it right this time around, I thought it would take a lot longer to make "serious" progress but on the contrary it's been easy, fun (that's right, I said FUN!!) and quick!!  Too bad it can't be like this for the entire journey.  I'm going to enjoy it while it lasts though!!  

Here are the hot new sandals Aimee:






And the less hot but equally new flip flops that I haven't worn yet:






And some of the tops I haven't worn yet:
















I have pants too but I didn't take pics of them.  I have a whole ton of size 16 and size 14 clothes (many with the tags still on) just waiting for me to put them into rotation.  I have a walk in closet all to myself   and the long wall directly opposite the door contains my "fits now" clothes and then the 16's are on the short wall on the right and the 14's on the short wall on the left.

Well, that's it I guess....

Later dudes!!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Patrick  I like the quotes! Gives me something to think about when Im needing just a little push.

Aimee  I hope your sister recovers quickly and will be home soon.  I know clots are a possibility after surgery, but they can be scary to deal with and except for the medication there isnt anything that anyone can do except hope for a quick dissolve. 
Congrats on not eating the pizza. Anger can be a good thing when it keeps you from diving into something that you didnt want and/or dont need.

Tricia  thanks for the Dawn update. Im glad its just hectic life getting in the way. I hope your car issue is just a quick/cheap fix (yeah right, it never is for me).

Julie  I LOVE the new sandals (and your cute pedi as well).  I weigh myself almost every morning as well.  Thats how I know that Thursday is my best day and of course Monday is my worst. Im just hoping that todays weight stays around till Monday. Im going to really work hard this weekend to keep it that way (not going to type the numbers cause that would jinx it).  

So far I've tracked everything thus far. I'm not really hungry for lunch so I'm holding off till a little later in the afternoon. I mean just because it is 12 does that mean that I have to eat now? I don't know if I'm having a delayed reaction to the food that I ate earlier in the week or what but my stomach is kind of bleh.  I think I'll see if I can find a diet 7up or something to settle it down a bit.


----------



## Zela

Tracking for Yesterday

Breakfast:
2 pcs ready cooked bacon

Lunch:
2 corndogs
side salad with
 1.5 c lettuce
     tiny sprinkle of cheese
     packet of fat free ranch
about 1 c banana pudding (made with sugar free pudding and just a few crumbles of vanilla wafers....maybe 4 total)
2 inch ear of corn

Supper:
Smoothie from Captain D's.....I couldn't find the nutritional facts online.  It made me so frustrated.  I just subbed a different smoothies nutritional facts from Panera Bread.....guessing its about the same:
Salad with
1c lettuce
     4 olives
     1 tbsp blue cheese dressing

Snack:
1/12th Sara Lee Pound Cake
about 10 corn chips
4 very small cubes of cheese
6 tbsp whipped cream(the whipped cream has been ruling my life for the last several days so I finally just threw it out so I wouldn't be tempted any more)

Total was 1662 out of 1200 to 1550.  I was a little over, but I did do 3.75 miles (about an hour) at the park today so I know it balanced out.

What I am proud of:
My exercise! Yay!  I really enjoyed walking/jogging at the park.  I didn't break any speed barriers, but I haven't seriously exercised with motivation since January so I know I have to work back into it.

What I could have done without:
All the snacks:.  I went to a couponing class with my sister-in-law at her church and we sat right by the snack table.  I should have saw that one coming.  

June 23rd Done

Veggies Done


and Today

Breakfast:
2 pcs already cooked bacon

Lunch:
Chicken Salad with
 3 c lettuce
     a light sprinkle of cheese <1/8 of a cup
     packet of ranch dressing
     3 oz chicken

Supper:
about 4 oz pork loin, roasted
1c lettuce
6 olives
1tbsp blue cheese dressing
1 c sugar snap peas with about 1/4 tbsp butter

Snack:
16 oz coke

Total was 1116 out of 1200 to 1550.

What I am proud of:
Eating veggies at supper.  I hardly ever do that..  
Also, me and my hubby took the doggies on a walk today so I got a little exercise even though today is a rest day.

What I could have done without:
The coke.....but I was having a really bad headache and I know it works when I take a Darvocet and a Coke together.

June 24th Done

Veggies Done


----------



## gellybean

Okie Dokie Folks!

I'm gonna take over the tracking of food logging and veggies for Dawn for a while since things are so nutso on her end. Bare with me as this is my first time and I'm not a pro like Dawn is! 

I can tell y'all the big green DAY, DATE DONE or VEGGIE DONE really does make it much easier to keep tabs on everyone's tracking. I know some of you have joined since we originally started tracking and probably aren't aware of that request. It would definitely help out a lot!! Thank y'all!!

Please please let me know if these numbers don't look right to any of you!!
*
Week 5  June 9-15

Food Journal Trackers -*
HanutedMansionMomma 7
Patrick 7
Jane 7
Lizzyb 7
Sheree 7
Gellybean 6
Cary 7 
Tricia 5
Zela 7
Amanda 7
CrabbyAmy 6
Julie 7

Runners Up-
PixiePlanner 1
Stichfan 2
Zoegirl 4


*Veggie Trackers -* 
Patrick 7 
Zela 7

Runners up -
Jane 4
Sheree 2
Tricia 1
CrabbyAmy 3


WOO HOO!!!

I'm working on counting for Week 6 so if anyone hasn't posted yet that wants to, you still have time!! 


Congrats to all the trackers!!!


----------



## pipersmom

Aimee- Thank you for taking over the tracking. : ) Hopefully things will get easier for Dawn soon.

No walking for me tomorrow, my left foot is way too blistered.  I've drained them all, but the one on the ball of my foot is still waaay tender. I guess the good thing is my mileage is done for the week. I may try to do some Wii Fit aerobic stuff tomorrow instead. I realize a day or two off isn't a horrible thing, I'm just trying hard to get the habit formed so it becomes automatic, and not so easy to put off. And to make the day that much brighter, my favorite visitor popped in today, so I'll be lucky if I lose this week at all.

Okay, enough whining. On the upside, have had 96 oz of water today, a new record for me. I bought a liter bottle of water while I was out and about, and it seems easier to drink more with it for some reason than with the 16 oz bottles.  I've also only had about 3 cups of coffee this week..down from 4-5 cups A DAY!

Tracking for the day-
Breakfast- Rice Chex w/ blueberries & skim.
Lunch- Lean Cuisine Beef tips w/ broccoli.
Dinner- Salad w/ FF Ranch, 4 in Subway turkey w/ lettuce, tom, and light mayo, carrots.
Snacks- Nestle Tollhouse cookie, peach, string cheese, lowfat eggroll.

Cals- 1269 (1310-1660)  June 24th- Done!


----------



## pwmitch237

Hello All,

Glad y'all like the quotes! I agree that they give me that little push.

pipersmom - that's one kind of monster I'll happily be called. (GO EXERCISE!)

Speaking (or I guess typing....) of Exercise, today's food journal:

Breakfast: Honey Nut Cheerios, Yogurt (365)
Lunch: Sandwich, Pasta Salad, and 1/2 a cookie (my mom would only eat it split, I happily ate the other half) (830)
Dinner: Healthy Choice Sesame Chicken Meal (the veggies were good, the sesame chicken was good, the dessert, nasty.) & A Snapple (510)
Snacks: NONE!

_*EXERCISE (I guess this is where the "exercise monster" comes from*_: Treadmill: 19:49, 1 mile @ 15% work (-222), StairMaster: *1 hour* 189 floors (-584), and then the granddaddy of them all: the treadmill, 15% incline, 57:07, a 5K

June 24 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

"Don't dig your grave with your OWN KNIFE & FORK!" - English Proverb


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

I guess the best thing that I can say about today was that I tracked all day. We had a celebration at work and ate a red velvet cupcake.  At least I tracked it.

Food Log:
Raisin Bran w/ff milk

Lunch
Sandwich thin, LF peanut butter, banana

Snack
Good & Plenty
Red Velvet Cupcake

Dinner
Amys Organic LF Minestrone Soup
Sourdough bread
Orange

Dessert
Skinny Cow Ice Cream Sandwich

Total 1492 (goal 1200  1550) over on carbs and fats and WAY low on protein and not enough water.

*June 24 DONE*

I can't who started the "what I'm proud of" and "what I could have done without" comments (was it you Cary?) but I think its a great idea to help review the day and maybe it will help me think before making a bad judgement

What I'm proud of: Getting back to tracking (even if it wasn't pretty) 
What I could have done without: the Good & Plenty I just kept munching on them and I wasn't even hungry.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

gellybean said:


> Okie Dokie Folks!
> 
> I'm gonna take over the tracking of food logging and veggies for Dawn for a while since things are so nutso on her end. Bare with me as this is my first time and I'm not a pro like Dawn is!




Thank you!!


jazzercise
cereal/skim
1/2 PB&J sandwich, tortilla chips
noodles with ground sausage, diced tomatoes (1.5 cups)
WW banana bread piece, a few peanuts
June 24 done

I am a daily weigher too - just can't let it get away from me! I have a pretty skewed vision of how I look and how much I've eaten. The scale keeps me straight It is depressing that I haven't lost anything in forEVER. I will keep it up though. Again, clothes feel so much better. I will take that.

Getting ready to go on a family vacation soon - stressed about it on several levels; temptation to overeat, no jazzercise for a week+, seeing relatives who have lost weight when I haven't. ACK!

TGIF!!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Haven't been tracking completely the last couple days so I'm not going to post it.  Been so busy at work and home I've not been DISing much!! 

But I have been doing pretty well, eating good foods - right up until last night at the city's summerfest!  Oh those cheese curds and mini-donuts!!

So today is a new day.  We are going camping tomorrow and I'll be gone for a couple more days.  We were supposed to go today, but we're trying to avoid some severe weather expected tonight.  So today I can load up on my veggies.

Today:
B: coffee w/creamer
    Mini bagel w/ PB
    Part of DD's waffle

Plus, now I'm taking a steroid for my whacked out shoulder, so that will I'm sure mess up my weight!  Apparently I have some acute tendonitis and it's all inflamed etc.  Hurts like heck!


----------



## gellybean

pipersmom said:


> Aimee- I do love the Panera website..the closest ones are 30 min away though, and I won't drive that far just to eat. Glad to see you back..I hear you on being busy! I love the new blanket..awesome reminder!



I love love love Panera but have the same problem. There isn't one on my side of town. I don't get it as often as I wish I did. Which is probably a good thing for my budget! lol



Duchie said:


> My Zumba DVDs came in yesterday and I tried it for the first time this morning.  Um, yeah.... this is gonna take some practice.  I think I'll be on the beginner disc for a while.



How hard is it!?! I may look into ordering it. They teach it at the Y but I don't wanna jump in if it's gonna kill me.



hanutedmansionmomma said:


> LOVE the idea of something tangible as a reminder of reaching a goal! I was thinking tattoo at some point, but a blanket sounds much less painful



Blanket is definitely less painful! 



stayhomemom77 said:


> I'm already down 3.6 from Monday's weigh in!!  Talk about a shock when I stepped on the scale this morning.    I hopped off and then on again at LEAST three more times to be sure it was working properly.    That's a lot to lose in one week.
> 
> TOLD you so!   I do the EXACT same thing after my cycle. It's nice to have a few months worth of data to learn the patterns of my body. Makes it easier when I don't see a great number some weeks.
> 
> I'm trying not to get ahead of myself, but I can't help but think that I only need to lose 2.6 more pounds and I'll be at 20 lost total!
> 
> That's awesome!!
> I gotta be honest, I've done the crash dieting thing more than I care to admit.  Since I was doing it right this time around, I thought it would take a lot longer to make "serious" progress but on the contrary it's been easy, fun (that's right, I said FUN!!) and quick!!  Too bad it can't be like this for the entire journey.  I'm going to enjoy it while it lasts though!!




I know what you mean. I was shocked the first time I did WW how fast it was coming off. But your body may adjust like mine has. Glad you're prepared for it!! Very wise! 

I think both shoes are HOT! I can never have enough pairs of flip flops. My feet are my favorite part of my body.  I like that you have shirts waiting in rotation. I kinda do, but it's more stuff I used to wear that is too tight now. Nothing new with tags. 



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Aimee  I hope your sister recovers quickly and will be home soon.  I know clots are a possibility after surgery, but they can be scary to deal with and except for the medication there isnt anything that anyone can do except hope for a quick dissolve.
> Congrats on not eating the pizza. Anger can be a good thing when it keeps you from diving into something that you didnt want and/or dont need.
> 
> 
> Thanks Jane! She's not in a lot of pain, just having to hang out in the hospital til they get her blood levels where they want them and her meds to the right level. So you're totally right. All they can do is wait.
> 
> I guess I need to get mad at food more often!
> 
> I hope your car issue is just a quick/cheap fix (yeah right, it never is for me).
> 
> 
> That was actually me that had the car issue.
> It was nothing. Something weird that made the light turn on. They reset the light and all's well.
> 
> I don't know if I'm having a delayed reaction to the food that I ate earlier in the week or what but my stomach is kind of bleh.  I think I'll see if I can find a diet 7up or something to settle it down a bit.



Hope you're feeling better!!



Zela said:


> What I could have done without:
> The coke.....but I was having a really bad headache and I know it works when I take a Darvocet and a Coke together.



I know cokes aren't great for diets, but sounds like you did what you had to do for your overall health and that's not a bad thing, ever! 



pipersmom said:


> Aimee- Thank you for taking over the tracking. : ) Hopefully things will get easier for Dawn soon.
> 
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> No walking for me tomorrow, my left foot is way too blistered.
> 
> Sending fast healing vibes your way!





pwmitch237 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Glad y'all like the quotes! I agree that they give me that little push.
> 
> I agree with everyone! Love the quotes. Look forward to reading them every day!






hanutedmansionmomma said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Sure thing!!
> 
> Again, clothes feel so much better. I will take that.
> 
> Great attitude!! Inches are a definitely consolation to that scale not budging!
> 
> Getting ready to go on a family vacation soon - stressed about it on several levels; temptation to overeat, no jazzercise for a week+, seeing relatives who have lost weight when I haven't. ACK!



Good luck!! I know I'm rethinking going out of town for Fourth of July. Scared I'll gain back before the wedding in July. UGH!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Plus, now I'm taking a steroid for my whacked out shoulder, so that will I'm sure mess up my weight!  Apparently I have some acute tendonitis and it's all inflamed etc.  Hurts like heck!



Hope your shoulder gets better soon!!!!


Tracking for yesterday:

1 cup froot loops w 1/2 cup 2% milk (estimate-finished DS2's)

Sonic Med Cherry Limeade, 1 corndog, 1 small tater tot (snack before being stuck at dealership for 2 hours. One of those unforseen things that are hard to plan food around)

Individual Dryer's PB cup ice cream
2 flour tortillas w 2 slices muenster cheese
1 nutragrain blueberry bar

healthy choice pineapple chicken
fiber one oats and chocolate
dryer's mocha almond fudge individual size

Total cals = 2265

Thursday, June 24 DONE

There was some definite emotion eating yesterday, worried about my sister and our summer plans being affected by her condition etc.

I guess the part I'm proud of is my emotional eating, while bad and over cals for the day wasn't near the train wreck it would have been 6 months ago. I still didn't eat more than I burned. So that's good.

And Sonic really threw my day. Not that the rest of it was great, but the Sonic snack/lunch really skewed my cals higher for the day much earlier than normal.

We're chilling at home today. I have most of last week's tracking compiled. Gonna double check and I'll post it sometime tonight. 

Have a great weekend everyone!!!!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

gellybean - love that blanket!!!  It looks like it would go just perfectly in my family room.  I always cover up too because it's cool down there.  I hope your sis is doing better - I'll send up a prayer anyway!

stayhomemom - LOVE the shoes and tops!!

Oh, I love Panera too. There is one just about every 10 miles around here or less.  Right across from work - it's nice in the winter for some soup and I love their salads.  I wish I did better avoiding the bread though.  

I had a great wrap for lunch today - made it myself!  It had turkey, lowfat pepperjack cheese, avocado and red pepper slices!  I had nectarine slices on the side.  I thought it was yummy and healthy. Trouble is I was still hungry all afternoon and have been nibbling on stuff.  We were at the parade last night and the kids have bags of candy!  So I've had a few tootsie rolls and a couple cookies (bad mommy bought them for the kids today - I hate taking them to the grocery store!).   Part of it might be PMS or the steroids, but jeez...

I have decided that the next time I have a chance, I have to go shopping for some work pants.  I have about three pair that fit well or I can make fit with a belt.  The other ones are just too loose!!  Yesterday I looked ridiculous - the legs were so baggy!


----------



## gellybean

Just ordered the Zumba program! I'm so excited. Maybe if I try it at home for a while I'll be brave enough to try it at the Y! I really love the Y but am a little scared of jumping into a class yet.

I figure this will be a good way to get my feet wet. And if the yoga experiment with the boys, the other night,  was any indication the kids will try to do it with me!  I may have to video us and win 100,000 to pay for my Disney habit. 

It's all your fault, Barb!


----------



## pwmitch237

First let me say, thank you to all of you for your support on a daily basis, you have no clue how much that I look forward to checking these boards for the daily push, y'all say that my quotes inspire you and give me a push, but just seeing the stuff y'all are conquering in your lives are really giving me motivation, because I have wanted to give up, and have several times in the past. A loss is a loss, and today I got to celebrate a big one. I previously told y'all that I hit the 200 barrier, and today, I weighed in (Friday has been my weigh-in day since the beginning, and I added Monday since joining here) and I broke it. By 1.6 lbs. My current weight is 198.6 and I can't be happier. Thank y'all for offering all the support and the positive comments. While I still have 18 more pounds to go to hit my goal, (and a whole bunch more of inches) I hope that y'all will let me stick around after I hit Skinny Island as a "maintainer."

Now another thing about today: I purchased several good things today, first, I purchased a skillet pan, that is a grill! So I can now grill on the stove! WOOHOO! Also, I purchased 2 of Jillian Michaels books today as well, and I can't start reading them to learn even more!

On to the food journal:

Breakfast: Cheerios
Lunch: Shrimp Roll
Dinner: Salmon, Grilled Vegetables, Tilapia stuffed with Lobster/Shrimp (SO GOOD! If you have a Fresh Market near you, I highly suggest this, low in fat, low in calories, high in protein) A pile of imitation crab, and snapple (all the fish I grilled too, which means it was healthier than normal. I added up all the nutrition info: only 646 Calories).

Snacks: NONE!

*EXERCISE* (my new favorite hobby): Treadmill, 15% incline, 5K, 52:58 (-825 calories)

On a side note, for the weigh in on Monday, do we send our weights too Dawn, or are we sending them to you Aimee (sorry if I messed up on the name, takes me forever gellybean). 

Totals: 1300 cals, 23g of fat, 65g of Sugar, 163g of Carbs, 111g of protein

June 25, SEE YA!
VEGGIES DONE!

"The past doesn't define you, THE PRESENT DOES!" - Jillian Michaels


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Patrick - that is AWESOME!!!  Way to go!
Your dinner sounds great!

I will sort of track for today:
B: mini bagel w/ PB
   3/4 of Cinnamon toast waffle
   coffee w/creamer and sugar
L: wrap w/ turkey, LF pepper jack cheese, avocado and red pepper slices
Snacks: lots! 3 mini tootsie rolls, a couple of toffee type candies, pita chips, banana bread (Dawn's fabulous recipe!!)
D: ww pasta w/ tomato sauce, broccoli and portobello mushroom and one meatball.  good, but didn't finish it.
glass of wine
iced tea

I think that's it.  OY!

June 25 DONE
Veggies DONE


----------



## gellybean

pwmitch237 said:


> First let me say, thank you to all of you for your support on a daily basis, you have no clue how much that I look forward to checking these boards for the daily push, y'all say that my quotes inspire you and give me a push, but just seeing the stuff y'all are conquering in your lives are really giving me motivation, because I have wanted to give up, and have several times in the past. A loss is a loss, and today I got to celebrate a big one. I previously told y'all that I hit the 200 barrier, and today, I weighed in (Friday has been my weigh-in day since the beginning, and I added Monday since joining here) and I broke it. By 1.6 lbs. My current weight is 198.6 and I can't be happier. Thank y'all for offering all the support and the positive comments. While I still have 18 more pounds to go to hit my goal, (and a whole bunch more of inches) I hope that y'all will let me stick around after I hit Skinny Island as a "maintainer."
> 
> Just try to leave.
> 
> 
> 
> I seriously hope we all stay as maintainers!!! Like we've said, this is a journey and even after we get to Skinny Island, we're still gonna need support and I, for one, definitely hope we're all  still here to support each other!!
> 
> That's FREAKIN AWESOME that you crushed your way into ONEderland!!! Congratulations!!!!
> 
> 
> Now another thing about today: I purchased several good things today, first, I purchased a skillet pan, that is a grill! So I can now grill on the stove! WOOHOO! Also, I purchased 2 of Jillian Michaels books today as well, and I can't start reading them to learn even more!
> 
> 
> Excited for even more quotes from Jillian!!
> On a side note, for the weigh in on Monday, do we send our weights too Dawn, or are we sending them to you Aimee (sorry if I messed up on the name, takes me forever gellybean).



You got it right!! It's Aimee 

Please continue to send weights to Dawn. It's not a personal info thing for me to take over the tracking, but the weights only Dawn knows (except for those that publish it on here too). Dawn is going to continue to do the weights and may take back over the tracking once she's back on the boards more often. She's just really got her hands full right now and I volunteered to help while she's away on vacation, etc. I may keep doing it just to take some of it off her hands, though.

But the weigh in numbers still need to be PM'd to Dawn on Mondays. She may not be able to post our total losses as soon as she normally does but she'll get to it as soon as she can.



Mndisneygirl said:


> gellybean - love that blanket!!!  It looks like it would go just perfectly in my family room.  I always cover up too because it's cool down there.  I hope your sis is doing better - I'll send up a prayer anyway!
> 
> 
> I love it too!!! It's actually more pink/melon colored than the pic made it look me thinks. But it's uber soft and really feminine. And with 3 boys in this house, I need all the girly I can get some days!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I love Panera too. There is one just about every 10 miles around here or less.  Right across from work - it's nice in the winter for some soup and I love their salads.  I wish I did better avoiding the bread though.
> 
> The side size baguette isn't horrible cal wise. My problem is the scones and muffins. YUM! I'm really glad they don't have them every 10 miles around here yet. They are fairly new to Texas. Within the last 4 years or so. We just got our first one about two years ago.
> 
> 
> I have decided that the next time I have a chance, I have to go shopping for some work pants.  I have about three pair that fit well or I can make fit with a belt.  The other ones are just too loose!!  Yesterday I looked ridiculous - the legs were so baggy!



Your wrap sounded yummy!! YAY for baggy pants!! 



Tracking for today:

Breakfast- 
2 eggs scrambled, 1/4 tbsp butter, 2 mini croissants, 2 slices of bacon, 1 swallow of OJ

Lunch -
2 tortillas w muenster cheese, 1 Dryers peach frozen yogurt individual size

Dinner - 
1 serving Entertain crackers bite size, 4 tbsp Spinach Artichoke Alouette cheese, 1 individual Mint Chocolate chip Dryers Slow Churned Ice Cream



Total cals = 1497 cals

Friday, June 25 DONE



No news on my sister really. She's still in the hospital. They are trying to get her blood levels where they want them on the blood thinners so they can send her home with the medication and monitor her via blood work once or twice a week. Thank you all for your thoughts, vibes, hugs, prayers! It means a lot!! 

Things have been pretty normal around here. No swim lessons, DS7 went with his dad for the weekend so it's been, dare I say it, QUIET around here. Enjoying some solitude since DH is working late tonight. Feeling good about things for the most part. I figured out how we can still keep our August trip to Disney if Mom can't go. She may decide that it's not a good time to be out of state with my sister's health being kinda fragile. Totally her decision and I totally understand. But the room is booked with her AP discount. So I worked in some fuzzy math and figured out how my family of 4 can still go. Assuming my sister is better and out of the woods, of course.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Sheree  I hope your shoulder feels better soon. Have a fantastic time camping. Its fantastic that you are ready to go shopping for some new clothes.  It is so great that you are going down in size.

Aimee  Im so glad that I dont have a Sonic near us. I just had it for the first time in April and it could be a bad habit. I hate it when something happens to just throw a wrench in the works for a perfectly planned food day. I hope your sisters medical issues resolve themselves soon.  Worrying about things that I have NO control over is one of my BIG issues and one that I continually have to work on.  

Let us know how you like the Zumba. Id have to wait till there was NO ONE in the house before I would be willing to try it for fear of someone walking in on me and think that I was having a seizure (I really have no rhythm).

Patrick  WOO HOO congratulations on getting under 200!!!  Im just absolutely amazed at the amount of exercise you are able to do each day. Do you do it all at once or do you spread it out over the day?  I wish I had the stamina.  Youll be reaching your goal weight in no time and then you can be waiting for all of us on Skinny Island and cheering (and giving us quotes) till we all join you.


Food Log
Breakfast - cup of tea with splash of ff milk (stomach still yucky)
Lunch - sandwich thin, LF Peanut Butter, Banana
Snack - 100 cal choc covered pretzels
Dinner - Panera 1/2 strawberry poppyseed salad, 1/2 tuna salad sandwich, pumpkin muffie, slice of baquette

Dessert - Orange
Total 1319 (goal 1200 - 1550)

June 25 DONE


----------



## pwmitch237

Mndisneygirl said:


> Patrick - that is AWESOME!!!  Way to go!
> Your dinner sounds great!


Thanks! And believe me, it was.



gellybean said:


> You got it right!! It's Aimee



Woo! Thanks as well! Hope things get better with your sister! And yes, more Jillian QUOTES!



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Patrick  WOO HOO congratulations on getting under 200!!!  Im just absolutely amazed at the amount of exercise you are able to do each day. Do you do it all at once or do you spread it out over the day?  I wish I had the stamina.  Youll be reaching your goal weight in no time and then you can be waiting for all of us on Skinny Island and cheering (and giving us quotes) till we all join you.



I usually do it all at once! There are times when I just want to quit, but I keep getting a thought stuck in my head like, you've already been on this machine for over half of your goal, are you going to be the one who quits or are you going to FINISH STRONG! (WHO DAT? - Saints thing). I'm trying to get to my goal weight soon, but I kinda want to shatter through it, and not just hit it. (My goal will be my birthday present to myself, being able to put '180' on my license! And yes, I'll be cheering all of you on once I get there!


----------



## ancestry

Hi Ladies! 

I need to come back and get back on track.  When we came back from our Disney trip at the end of May our lives sort of blew up on many different levels.  The stress of it all caused me to leave the boards and unfortunately threw me back into my old eating habits.  I need to get a grasp on things before I start gaining tons of the weight I lost back.  In fact I don't even know what I weigh right now.  I'm afraid to step on the scale.

Anyways, I wanted to say hi and let you all know that I am trying to get back on track.  I really need a lot of help and support.  When everything around me is falling apart (unfortunately I can't get into to many details here on the boards) I turn to food and let me tell you I have been shoving my face full.  It has to stop.  I need to find comfort and peace from somewhere other than through eating and food.

I'm going to try to post regularly just as an accountability thing for myself.  I'll try to catch up on the posts to see how everyone has been doing.


----------



## njcarita

Great Job Patrick 


Julie ..love the sandles and clothes... 
I finally got rid of my 90's exercise clothes... you know  the pants with the stripes down the sides.. its made a real difference in how i feel about exercise...



Aimee.. thanks for taking over tracking....

I have been MIA for a few days... tooth extraction was worst than Dr had expected( infected ,large roots).. sent home with vicadon... so I was  little out of it... still can't eat solids... but has been great for diet ... snuck in a weigh in and have lost 3 lbs already this week...

 I also  haven't journelled the last few days...so I'm committed to starting again today.... 
hope everyone has a great weekend...........


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

ancestry said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I need to come back and get back on track.  When we came back from our Disney trip at the end of May our lives sort of blew up on many different levels.  The stress of it all caused me to leave the boards and unfortunately threw me back into my old eating habits.  I need to get a grasp on things before I start gaining tons of the weight I lost back.  In fact I don't even know what I weigh right now.  I'm afraid to step on the scale.
> 
> Anyways, I wanted to say hi and let you all know that I am trying to get back on track.  I really need a lot of help and support.  When everything around me is falling apart (unfortunately I can't get into to many details here on the boards) I turn to food and let me tell you I have been shoving my face full.  It has to stop.  I need to find comfort and peace from somewhere other than through eating and food.
> 
> I'm going to try to post regularly just as an accountability thing for myself.  I'll try to catch up on the posts to see how everyone has been doing.



We're here for you! 


xl bowl of cereal/skim
tuna sandwich on english muffin, tortilla chips
popcorn, 1 graham cracker, a few peanuts, 3/4 cup macaroni salad (afternoon carb binge again...need to get away from these!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
grilled chix pieces, peas
June 25 done

I truly think I have a carb addiction. Must go google that. I know there's a book, it probably says to not eat carbs as the cure. LOL.


----------



## pipersmom

Allison- Welcome back!

Patrick- So awesome to be in the ones!! Glad you're planning to stick around, wouldn't be the same without you!

Michelle- I hear you on the carb addiction! I'm the same way..I had never realized how many things have carbs..it bites! LOL. Last night I had the calories and fat so I came this close to buying a frappucino..then I saw the 37 carbs! Drats- foiled again!

Aimee- Hopefully they'll get your sister's levels straight sooner rather than later.  

Tracking for me yesterday-
Breakfast- Rice chex w/ blueberries & skim.
Lunch- 2 RF hot dogs w/ 1 flat bun.
Dinner- Salad w/ turkey breast & RF 3 Cheese Ranch, oyster crackers.
Snacks- 100 cal pack Lorna Doones, WW Latte Bar, peach.

Cals- 1005 (1310-1660) My cals were way low, but I was done. Will try to do better today.

June 25- Done!


----------



## lizzyb5280

Hi gang,

Just a quick fly-by post; I'll try to come back when DD is napping so I can really catch up.

First of all, it's been another busy week of not keeping up with you all, and not tracking.  Realistically I know I've got a lot going on today and tomorrow, so I'm just going to try to do the best I can, and start tracking again on Monday.

I actually have a rare weight to report, and sadly it's not a good thing.  Not a lot of places have wheelchair scales, but one of my favorites to use is the one at the big neurology clinic I go to.  Had an appointment Thursday morning, and went up to use the scale when I got done.  After subtracting for the chair, I weighed in at 227.  227!!  HOW?!?  The last time I weighed myself back in February I was 219!  Have I really gained 8 pounds in four months, after only gaining five the last two years??  The only thing I can think is that maybe back in February I didn't weigh my chair, just estimated it, as it weighed 5lbs less than I expected it to this week.  That would only put me up 3 pounds since February, which while still not good at least makes more sense.  But no matter how I got there, 227 is my current weight, and the only good thing about it is it might make it easier for me to qualify to be on The Biggest Loser.  (They're currently casting Season 11, and DH and I are considering sending in a video.)  I think I may pick up a food scale this weekend, and when I get started again on Monday make a bigger effort to eat at the lower end of my calorie range.

One good thing this week:  we finally got to the social security office this week, to apply for my daughter to receive benefits due to my disability.  I've known all along she qualified for them, but didn't want to take them until I really needed it.  Anyway, the agent said they could back-pay us for 12 months, and we should have the money direct deposited in 7-14 days.  So imagine my surprise yesterday, only two days later, when I saw the money in our account!  Now we're certainly not going to just blow it all, but we talked it over yesterday evening and last night we went out and bought a Wii!  We've been talking about it for at least six months now, but never had the money, so while we weren't necessarily planning to get it last night I don't really consider it an impulse purchase.

Here's how I'm justifying the expense:  If I were driving, I'd be asking DH about picking up our Y membership again.  However, with me unable to go on my own, and DH's busy work schedule, coupled with the fact that it's about 25 minutes away, I know that we wouldn't really get over there often enough to make it worth the expense at this time.  After all, that's why we dropped the membership in the first place.  However, I know I need to do more exercise than just my occasional trips around the neighborhood, which between the heat, my carpal tunnel, and a 2yo, just aren't happening often enough.  So while I'm sure we'll use the Wii for fun stuff too, the primary purpose of getting it is for exercise, and I'm going to try to commit to getting up before DD and getting in a workout, and another one during her naptime.  Right now we just have the Wii Sports and Sports resort, but I figure the canoeing, cycling, boxing, and tennis can help me get started until we can get one of the actual fitness games.  (And some of the fun games are a workout too; I remember while we were living with my sister breaking a sweat playing some of the stuff on Carnival Games!)

Speaking of which, do any of you have any Wii exercise games that you really like?  I need ones that don't require the use of the balance board, of course.  It's my understanding the the BL game doesn't require it (just for certain exercises) so I think that'll be our first purchase.  (Was going to get it last night, but Game Stop didn't have it.)  Any others that you suggest?


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

We just got "Just Dance" for the Wii. It's great fun and it's all using your arms! 

Just got back from grocery store  - really made a huge effort to buy foods with protein and less white flour. I'm roasting some chickpeas as we speak...will let you know how they taste! I also got some sesame and almond crackers....mmmmm


----------



## stayhomemom77

Hello all...hope you are enjoying your weekend!

Patrick:  Here's a WHOOT WHOOT for breaking the 200 barrier!!    Way to go!! 

Allison:  Welcome back.  Happy to have you with us again.

Aimee:  Hope you enjoy your Zumba and everything works out okay with the upcoming trip.  Thanks for taking over the tracking.  I got lazy about it this week on here but still tracked properly on WW of course.

Cary:  Hope your tooth heals up soon.  I'm glad you were able to find the bright side to that whole situation.  And who is going to be upset about a three pound weight loss?

Personal Update:

Weighed in this morning at 242.2 which means I'm down 18.8 pounds since I started on this board a month ago.  Isn't that sweet??  I'm down exactly FIVE pounds since Monday's weigh in.

I was scheduled for a pedicure (out of my own pocket money) on July 2nd but my reward for hitting 20 pounds lost was...you guessed it, a pedicure.  So as long as I can shake off that last 1.2 pounds before next Friday, I get to keep my spending money (what's that Aldo, you want me to order more shoes??) because my pedi will be picked up by the family budget!!  Wish me luck all...I REALLY want more shoes.  (It's an addiction, what can I say?)


----------



## gellybean

Week 6 June 16 -22:

Food Journal Trackers
5+ DAYS!!  -

Zela 7
Patrick 7
Gellybean 7
Amanda 7 
Cary 7
Sharon 6
HanutedMansionMomma 6
Sheree 5
Leen 5

Runners Up-

Jane 3
Julie 1
Bree 3
mikesdisneymom 2
mstinson14 1


Veggie Trackers
5+ days!!! -

Zela 7
Patrick 6

Runners Up-
Jane 3
Bree 1





Way to GO everybody!!!!! 

Please let me know if any of these numbers don't jive with what y'all thought you did!

For all you 5+ peeps, don't forget to update your signature tracking/veggie pics to indicate how many weeks you've tracked!!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

cereal/skim
turkey slice, ww cheese stick, 2 spoons of cottage cheese
rice crackers, roasted chick peas
1.5 light hot dogs, no bunz, 1/2 applesauce cup, 3/4 c mac and cheese
35 cal fudge bar
June 26 done

trying so hard to not overdo the carbs, or at least pair them with proteins....


hope everyone's having a good weekend


----------



## pwmitch237

Hello everyone!

Breakfast: Heavenly Ham (I woke up @ 12 noon......hehehe)
Lunch: Wheat Thins, Lean Cuisine Pizza & Snapple
Dinner: Sushi (California Roll, New Orleans Roll, and Snowcrab Niguto Roll (cucumber wrapped instead of rice wrapped).

Snack: NONE
Exercise:  Busy day, gym closed before I could get there. So "Rest Day"

Daily Totals: 1632 Calories, 25.5g of fat, 104g of Sugar, 210g of Carbs, 110g of Protein  

June 26 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

"You have a choice. You can either throw in the towel, or YOU CAN USE IT TO WIPE THE SWEAT OFF YOUR FACE!" - Gatorade

Question: would anyone mind taking over the daily quotes for next Tuesday-Thursday? I'll be out of town, and I won't be able to post..... I'll PM who ever wants to take over good quotes, if they need them.


----------



## pipersmom

Cary- I hope you heal up soon!  

Lizzy- So glad you got that income boost, I know how hard it is! No game recommendations, though the tennis burns a good amount of calories 

Patrick- I can do quotes T, W, Th.  

So I picked up some Band-Aid brand body glide type stuff, hopefully that will help with the blistering situation, new shoes are just not in the budget. I'll try it tomorrow morning. Yesterday was a -bleh- food day, I was way under.

Tracking-
Breakfast- 
Lunch- 
Dinner- 4 oz boneless ribeye, fat trimmed, sugar snap peas, 1 c. baked potato w/ FF sour cream.
Snacks- WW choccy chip cookie, ff pringles, peach, Jello SF/FF pudding.

Calories- 730 (1310-1660)

Saturday June 26- Done!


----------



## lizzyb5280

Thanks pipersmom.  The first six months after my disability were the worst.  I didn't have STD, wasn't eligible for SSDI yet, and of course that's when I had more medical bills & interventions to pay for.  Very rough way to start our marriage, but I think it made us appreciate each other even more.

Well, I didn't track calories yesterday, but I did at least keep up with what I ate:

B - none
AM snack - wheat thins, crystal light green tea
Lunch - chicken sandwich, dr. pepper
PM snack - 1 cup cucumber slices w/ approx 1 Tbsp of salad dressing (Kraft Tangy Tomato Bacon)
Dinner - Salmon burger (just the patty), sweet potato fries, sauteed zucchini & onion
Dessert - 1 oatmeal cookie
*
SATURDAY JUNE 26 DONE*


----------



## pwmitch237

Cricket.......Cricket......Sheesh, this thread has been dead today.

Guess I'll just do my food journal. Lizzy b, sorry I've not commented on it, but I'm just so crazy busy/in general, right now...but I hope that all is well!

pipersmom - thanks for the quotes! I wouldn't want a day to go on here without them! I PM'ed you some quotes in case you didn't want to look any up.

By the way: I'll be at a camp next week at the BEACH!!! WOOHOO! So I won't be able to communicate with y'all till Friday evening.... (however, I'll still keep tracking)

Food Journal: 
Breakfast: Cheerios (140)
Lunch: Tong Cho Chicken (812)
Dinner: Yogurt/Frapp/Diet Snapple (450)
Snacks: NONE!
Exercise (felt kinda bad after the Chinese, so I took it easy today, the monster didn't appear).....Treadmill: 34:04, 1.81 miles (@15% incline), (-476)

June 27 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE! (there were a whole lot of veggies in that Tong Cho)

"Even if you're ON THE RIGHT TRACK, you'll get run over IF YOU JUST SIT THERE!" - Will Rogers


----------



## pwmitch237

Good morning all. Trying to get my weigh-in on here before I leave. Ready for a surpirse...I'm at -7.8 this week at 199.2 (which means I'm still under 200!)

Alright all! See you on Friday!

"One should EAT TO LIVE, not LIVE TO EAT." - Molière


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

pwmitch237 said:


> Good morning all. Trying to get my weigh-in on here before I leave. Ready for a surpirse...I'm at -7.8 this week at 199.2 (which means I'm still under 200!)
> 
> Alright all! See you on Friday!
> 
> "One should EAT TO LIVE, not LIVE TO EAT." - Molière




 WOW! Congrats!! Your hard work is paying off


----------



## Tricia1972

As soon as I read this thread title, I immediately identified!  I spent most of my life on Skinny Island.  I had one bounce up the scale before three more bounces up when I got pregnant.  Each time I was able to work hard and come back down in a relatively short period of time.

This last bounce up sent me into a tailspin, so I thought.  I realized though that my tailspin set me bounding up.  Last August my job was downsized, and I was suddenly out of work, for the first time in my life.  I'd never had a problem finding employment before, and thought that it'd be no different for me now.  I had so much more experience and so much more to offer.

Then came rejection after rejection.  I got more and more down on myself and fell to my "safe harbor"  Candy, sweets and desserts.  Bags of candy at a time, boxes of donuts, and at least two helpings of whatever dessert I was near.  I got to the point that I'd go to the gas station, solely to get a box of donuts.  Which I'd eat all 6 of.  

Doubt of my self worth crept into other areas of my life, and I didn't see my value to anyone.  Nobody wanted me, and I couldn't do anything for anyone.  Despite very real results stating otherwise (I was a volunteer junkie and was being promoted to leadership positions in PTO, Cub Scouts and at Church), I hated myself and didn't feel useful.  Open another box of donuts, repeat.

I started off last summer as a size 8, sailed up to a size 10, bounded past size 12 to a size 14, and then crept up to a size 16 and on up to a too tight she shouldn't wear that size 16.  I couldn't bring myself to buy size 18 clothes, and I still couldn't get my hand out of the doughnut box.  

My husband and I argue very rarely, but I had a breakdown in the middle of a doozie fight. When the sniping started, I grabbed another doughnut (literally) and sat upstairs licking my wounds and feeling very sorry for myself.  He came upstairs and we talked, and I broke down sobbing.  Out came my whole story.  That doughnut that I had was my last.

I started with just giving up sweet treats, and have lost some weight.  I am now ready to take the next step and start eating more healthy all around, and begin exercising more.  

So let me introduce myself to the other residents at Skinny Island

My name is Tricia, and my screen name is Tricia1972
My goal for fitness is to get my weight down in the 120s to 130 and exercise more.
Food that is hardest to eat in moderation - anything in the sweets family.
Favorite good for me food is spinach salad and fruits
Favorite form of exercise is walking and step aerobics.
My goal for myself when I get to Skinny Island is to finally wear that vintage little black dress again on a date with my DH
My family:
Scott - DH and my best friend
Austin - DS1 7 years old, will be 8 in November
Connor - DS2 4 years old, will be 40 in October 
Peyton - DS3 2 years old, seems to be raising himself. Such an orderly and responsible little guy.


Here is me at my biggest (well close to it).  These are from Disney in January 2010
  The family, including not so skinny mom. 










"nice" side shot of all my body *sigh*







Here is what I "should" look like.  This is from April 2007
















even back in 2005





Looking forward to getting to know you all better on our journey to Skinny Island.


----------



## Duchie

Wow....  I've been running around for the past several days trying to get things ready for my family.   I've had time to read briefly, but not so much on the posting thing.  So I need to get caught up:

Julie - cute pedi!  I know what it's like to want to weigh every day and I have to force myself NOT to do it.  My weight tends to fluctuate a lot and I'm too easily discouraged on the up days, if that makes any sense.

Aimee, sorry I didn't answer you sooner on the Zumba.  I've only been able to try it for a couple of days and so far I like it, but it is hard.  I'm just not that coordinated.    It was much easier this morning, though, so I must be getting better.  One of my friends asked me about it the other day, so when they came over for game night we tried a little.  The guys had a good laugh at us and we were laughing right along with them.  So I think it will be fun once I get a little better.

Hi Allison  and welcome back!  I know what you mean about life throwing you curveballs and falling back into old habits.  But I'm really proud that you picked yourself up and dusted yourself off so quickly.  When it happened to me, it took me 5 years to get back on track.

Patrick..... just..... *WOW!!!! *That's an amazing loss for this week!  Keep up the good work and we'll see you when you get back from camp. 

As for me, this week I'm *-2.2*.  As I mentioned, my family is coming here for the holiday.  All.  Of.  Them.  And I have a big family   My brother and grandmother are coming in today and the rest on Friday.  My GM will tell me I'm too skinny (Italian, don't cha know) and try to get me to eat more.  Plus we'll be going to a bunch of good places to eat (I'm thinking of hitting a few places from Triple D).  Plus I'll be drinking - a LOT (my family makes me a little  )  So yeah, I"ll have a gain next week. 

I might not be around much this week but I'll read when I can.


----------



## tlenzendorf

Hey everybody!  I'm sorry I haven't been around very much these last few weeks.  It has just been crazy busy!  I haven't had the computer on for the last week much except to do my class.  I started the pre-reqs for the nursing program at our local technical college.  My one and only class is an accelerated 6-week four year college transfer class.  I'm taking Psychology and its 16 weeks of course work in a 6 week online session   Right now I don't really have much time for a life at all!  Today is officially the half way point, though.  

I have really noticed a change in my eating habits without the food tracking.  It is soooo easy to not pay attention and go right back when you don't have to account for what went in your mouth.  I need to really get back to doing it.  I think that until I finish my class I will just do it in a notebook I keep handy for class instead of here since its debatable whether I will have time here.

Anyhow, off to stand on the scale.  This should be interesting!


----------



## pipersmom

Morning all! I've been putting off this post all morning, LOL. I'm at 0 change this week...bleh. Admittedly it's better than a gain, and I'm hoping it's partially because of TOM, but we'll see. I'm also wondering if any of it could be muscle gain, I walked a bit over 10 miles this week, and that was my first week of consistent exercise. At any rate, onward and up..well..hopefully DOWNward.

Patrick- Awesome job!! I got the quotes in my pm box, thank you  I'll let you know which ones I use and which ones I don't.

Tricia- Welcome! I've never been skinny, but I'm looking forward to my first time island visit  You have a beautiful family.

Barb- Good to see you posting! Try to think positive, maybe you won't gain this week.  I totally get you on the family stress thing.

Tracking yesterday-

Breakfast- egg beater FF cheese omelette, center cut bacon.
Lunch- Lowfat shrimp eggrolls.
Dinner- Huge salad w/ FF feta and turkey, RF 3 cheese Ranch.
Snacks- Latte bar, cherry pot pie w/ FF cool whip..not my best choice, but I stayed in range!

Cals- 1324 (1310-1660)

June 27- Done!


----------



## shellabell

Tricia1972 said:


> As soon as I read this thread title, I immediately identified!  I spent most of my life on Skinny Island.  I had one bounce up the scale before three more bounces up when I got pregnant.  Each time I was able to work hard and come back down in a relatively short period of time.
> 
> This last bounce up sent me into a tailspin, so I thought.  I realized though that my tailspin set me bounding up.  Last August my job was downsized, and I was suddenly out of work, for the first time in my life.  I'd never had a problem finding employment before, and thought that it'd be no different for me now.  I had so much more experience and so much more to offer.
> 
> Then came rejection after rejection.  I got more and more down on myself and fell to my "safe harbor"  Candy, sweets and desserts.  Bags of candy at a time, boxes of donuts, and at least two helpings of whatever dessert I was near.  I got to the point that I'd go to the gas station, solely to get a box of donuts.  Which I'd eat all 6 of.
> 
> Doubt of my self worth crept into other areas of my life, and I didn't see my value to anyone.  Nobody wanted me, and I couldn't do anything for anyone.  Despite very real results stating otherwise (I was a volunteer junkie and was being promoted to leadership positions in PTO, Cub Scouts and at Church), I hated myself and didn't feel useful.  Open another box of donuts, repeat.
> 
> I started off last summer as a size 8, sailed up to a size 10, bounded past size 12 to a size 14, and then crept up to a size 16 and on up to a too tight she shouldn't wear that size 16.  I couldn't bring myself to buy size 18 clothes, and I still couldn't get my hand out of the doughnut box.
> 
> My husband and I argue very rarely, but I had a breakdown in the middle of a doozie fight. When the sniping started, I grabbed another doughnut (literally) and sat upstairs licking my wounds and feeling very sorry for myself.  He came upstairs and we talked, and I broke down sobbing.  Out came my whole story.  That doughnut that I had was my last.
> 
> I started with just giving up sweet treats, and have lost some weight.  I am now ready to take the next step and start eating more healthy all around, and begin exercising more.
> 
> So let me introduce myself to the other residents at Skinny Island
> 
> My name is Tricia, and my screen name is Tricia1972
> My goal for fitness is to get my weight down in the 120s to 130 and exercise more.
> Food that is hardest to eat in moderation - anything in the sweets family.
> Favorite good for me food is spinach salad and fruits
> Favorite form of exercise is walking and step aerobics.
> My goal for myself when I get to Skinny Island is to finally wear that vintage little black dress again on a date with my DH
> My family:
> Scott - DH and my best friend
> Austin - DS1 7 years old, will be 8 in November
> Connor - DS2 4 years old, will be 40 in October
> Peyton - DS3 2 years old, seems to be raising himself. Such an orderly and responsible little guy.
> 
> 
> Here is me at my biggest (well close to it).  These are from Disney in January 2010
> The family, including not so skinny mom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "nice" side shot of all my body *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I "should" look like.  This is from April 2007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even back in 2005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all better on our journey to Skinny Island.




Welcome Tricia

I am down 1 ounce today; however, I thought I was going to gain so I'm happy

Hopefully next week I will lose a little more. I am half pound from being in the 1's.

Hope everyone has a great week!!


----------



## luvsJack

I am just not sure whether to put my weight in today or wait until tomorrow after ww weigh in.   The two scales that I have used in the past just don't seem to be right at all. (of course, I may get there tomorrow night and be sorely disappointed too! )  

I have done fairly well the past few days but haven't tracked every thing, so today I am making sure I am tracking EVERYTHING that goes in my mouth and making sure I get more than enough water (I know water weight might be an issue this weigh in)

Saturday was completely off.  We went to a local water/swim park for the day and I packed a picnic lunch.  We got there and were unpacking it all when I realized that I had packed NOTHING that I could really eat without shooting way above my points.  I did have diet drinks and only ate small amounts so hopefully I did ok.   It was soooo hot, seems like  I would have sweated off any extra calories! 

Sunday was dgd's first birthday!  She got more toys and clothes than any one year old really ought to have.  She was so funny when she would open a gift.  She and her daddy would open it together, she would look at it and then he would try to hand it off to her mom so they could open another one.  She would give him this look like "EXCUSE ME!!"   She would actually get up and go across the room chasing down her new toy.  We laughed at her and it took forever to open everything but it was lots of fun.       I didn't eat any cake!   But I did have one scoop of chocolate ice cream.  

Walked 2 miles last night and am planning to walk again this evening.  My plan is to eventually walk every evening and use the Wii each morning.  Started walking this week, will begin the Wii next week.  

Welcome Tricia

And thanks to everyone for the congrats and well wishes on the new position.  I am excited about the change and everyone seems to be getting used to the idea.   


Hope everyone has a terrific day!!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Welcome Tricia...good to have you here.

PATRICK...YOU ROCK!!  Way to go!  What an AMAZING week!!  Have a great time and see you next week!

I am down 3.8 this week.  I bounced back up a tiny bit from Friday's weigh in but I am thrilled with my weight just the same.

I do ww online though and I was ticked when it told me I was losing weight too fast and to see my doctor about how to slow down the weight loss.  BUT, I'm NOT losing weight too fast.  I lost 10.8 my first week, 0 the second week, 2 the third week and 1 the fourth week so it's not like this 3.8 is a consistent thing like it told me it was.  I was  about that.  What a .

Anyway, I'm down a total of 17.6 lbs for the month of June.  Doesn't that totally ROCK??

Have a great Monday everyone!!


----------



## Duchie

UGH!!!  It begins already.....

When everyone is here this week we are celebrating my grandmother's 98th birthday so DSis wanted to order a cake.  I directed her to a place called Nothing Bundt Cakes because they have a fab lemon cake (my GM's favorite).  DSis called me to discuss which flavor to get in addition to the lemon and we both agreed that the pineapple upside down one sounded delicious.  But I suggested a different one that might have a broader appeal (and, selfishly I admit, I might not like as well so I could more easily turn down.)  

So I just got an email from my sis.  She ordered the cakes, but then added a little "upside down surprise" that is supposed to be just for her and me.

Mind you, this is the same sister who had lap band surgery so she could lose weight but then didn't change how she eats at all so she ended up gaining a lot of the weight right back.

Geez, they aren't even here yet and they're starting to get to me.  It's going to be a long week.


----------



## Duchie

Almost forgot....

Welcome aboard Tricia!  We're glad to have you!


----------



## gellybean

Things are nutballs on my end.

We made an impromptu trip to San Antonio Saturday to eat at my brother's new restaurant and ended up spending the night, again with no bags packed.
I really need to start keeping a bag packed in the car. 

We were headed to the outlet mall on the way back and I was excited to get some walking in, but as we were eating breakfast we got a phone call about my sister.

She's not doing well.... at all. They had to transport her Sunday to a larger hospital here in Austin from the small town one she was in. She started passing blood. So she's bleeding internally somewhere. So they are trying to thin her blood for the clots but the thinning is making her bleed from her surgery incisions and internally.

They can't let her blood clot but they can't let her bleed out.

It's a sticky sticky balance.  And one they are having trouble finding.

They have her in intermediate care and are watching her through a little fishbowl window bump out that juts into her room. So the nurse can stand and watch her without coming into the room every 5 mins.

They put her on heparin shots this time (apparently they tried some other type of shot in the beginning) and are having to go in and stop the bleeding with silver nitrate. It's literally two steps forward, two steps back.

My oldest sister has my sick sister's kids here in town, watching them. 
We are trying to keep them busy. They are supposed to come over this afternoon to watch DS2 while I take DS7 to the dentist for his fillings.

I'll admit I'm emotionally eating.

Some.

I had a bad day Saturday eating wise. Ate everything in site practically. Which was the majority of the reason that we left town. I knew I had to get out of the house or the eating wasn't going to stop.

Yesterday I did ok. Will track it later. 1300 cals or so. But my two days (Thurs and Sat) of emotional eating put me 

up +2.8 lbs this week.


Which honestly I'm ok with. I know why... and I also have learned that I generally gain back after I have a big loss. I'm still down more than 2 weeks ago so that's a positive. The pattern I've learned is... stay the same the week of my cycle, maybe a small gain even, then a big loss, then a medium gain then a avg loss two weeks in a row, then my cycle again with small gain.

My body is crazy apparently. 

Part of the reason for the gain after a big loss is probably evening out to a more realistic loss than the scale first showed and part of it I think I get a little lax after a big loss. Like oh... I lost, woo hoo I can eat again.  Which is ridiculous but at least I'm learning this about myself.


And to top everything else off, DH is out of town on business. I hate when he's gone. And for him to be gone when I'm already a wreck emotionally/stressed/worried etc, is worse than normal.


Sorry I haven't been on much. Just hard to find time to plug in.

Welcome Tricia!! We have another Tricia... we'll have to come up with a nickname for one of you. 

Patrick!! WAY to kill it!!! Have a great time at camp!!

Julie! Awesome loss!!

Barb! Hang in there! My family drives me bat *(%! crazy sometimes so I know what you mean!!  No worries about not answering me on Zumba. I was just teasing that you ordering it is what gave me the idea! Glad it's getting easier!

Amanda - no gain/loss is way better than a gain !! WOOT!

Tricia L- hang in there!! That psych class sounds INSANE!  for being half way through!!

Shellabell- Congrats on not gaining when you thought you were gonna!

Lizzy - Glad you see the silver lining to your marriage starting out so stressful! Hope you like your Wii!!


----------



## Tricia1972

Aimee, I am so sorry to read about your sister.  I'll add her to my prayer list.  

I could be TriciaN


----------



## mikesdisneymom

Sorry to hear about your sister, my thoughts will be with you and your sister.  I totally understand the emotional eating part, I am terrible at it.  

Tracking for yesterday
  Breakfast:  Breakfast burrito with bacon
  Lunch: none
  Dinner: Tuna sandwhich on whole grain white bread with tomatoe


----------



## Duchie

Aimee, hang in there.    I'm so sorry to hear about everything going on with your sister.  I know you're worried but please don't forget to care for yourself in this very stressful time.  You will be no good to anyone if you get sick or run-down.  We'll be here for you if you need us.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Patrick  Im very impressed that you have the stamina to keep working out for 3 hours.  Of course Ive got a lot more years on this body but Im so glad that you are taking care of yourself while you are still young. Great JOB!! Have a fantastic time at camp. 

Allison  Welcome Back!!! Im sorry life is hectic for you now, but even when things are going all kabluie around us we still need to find a couple of minutes for ourselves.  Even if you only have a couple of minutes to post what youve eaten it will help you keep on track. Of course I say this after having a weekend of falling off the wagon so Im pulling myself back up and logging ALL food today. 

Michele  Im right there with you on the carbs. Ive tried doing without but DANG its hard.  

Cary  Im so sorry about your tooth issues. I hope it heals quickly and you are able to get back to solid foods. But looking at the silver lining, -3 lbs is fantastic!

Elizabeth  While fuzzy math can help us plan our vacation trips it really sucks when it backfires on the weight. At least you now have a starting point.  I think your rationalization for getting the Wii is totally rational. We dont have one, but Ive heard others rave about being able to exercise at home. If you guys do decide to try out for Biggest Loser we will be right here rooting you on!  I think having a contestant in a wheelchair would be a fantastic inspiration both to those in chairs and those of us who are fully able to work out, but could use the extra motivation.

Julie  you are really rocking that weight loss!! I think a new pair of shoes are definitely in order.  I think with WW anytime you lose more that 2 lbs (except for your first week) youll get that message.  If you were to skip a week and then enter in a large number it would probably appear as well.  If it were a constant thing it would be one thing, but since it averages out it shouldnt worry you.

Tricia (2)  WELCOME!!!  We are going to need to come up with a qualifier since we have two Tricias. Youve joined a great group. Your family is so cute. I love the picture where your DH seems to be strangling your DS (that is so something that our family does when taking a picture). While I may have visited Skinny island (when I was 5) Ive only seen it from a distance since then, but it is coming Oh so much closer.  

Barb  Sounds like you have a busy week ahead of you. Im sure youll love visiting your family but as I can attest from last weekend, family can be exhausting. Good luck for trying to make the best choices possible.

Tricia (1)  WOW Im impressed that you would sign up for an accelerated class. I can only imagine how much work they are cramming into that class and online too so you really have to be self motivated to do the work.  I think keeping track in a notebook is a great idea. Even if you cant log the exact calories, just knowing what you are eating will help.

Michelle  Next week will be your week.  1 ounce is so totally doable.  Onederland is in your future!

Sharon  Congratulations on DGDs birthday  not eating cake is a huge accomplishment (at least it would be for me).

Aimee  Im sorry your sisters situation is getting more complicated. At least knowing that she was moved to another hospital where they can really watch over her should be a little comfort. I would totally be with you on the stress eating. Im glad at least that your family is nearby and supportive. Good thoughts and pixie dust will continue to be sent to Texas.


As I said above this weekend was not good food wise. We went to a BBQ on Saturday and I just had NO control over my fork. Two helpings of Baked Beans and potato salad, lots of chips and dip... Then on Sunday I had two pieces of cake (we didn't eat it on saturday so it was just sitting there) and a lot of munching. Today I'm doing much better. 

Breakfast - Raisin Bran w/ff milk
Lunch - Spinach salad with hb egg (1/2 yolk) raisins and balsamic dressing
Snack - Orange & Activia yogurt
Dinner - TBD

I'm already done with 3/4 of my water so getting back into the swing of things there as well.  

Weigh in - well after I got back from my trip I weighed myself and I was so excited about the loss that I had, guess what I did?  Yup, I blew it this weekned. Well not totally, but I did gain.  Luckily I still have a loss to post. I'm -2.4 from the last weigh in for a grand total of 5.6!!!!  FINALLY I'LL GET MY PALM TREE!!!! I was seriously wondering if that would ever happen.  Onward and downward....


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Hi everyone.  Sorry I have been MIA for awhile.  It's been a rough few weeks but I am back and rededicated to this.  I've missed you all a lot and it looks like I have missed lots and lots of things.  I'll try to get caught up soon.  I hope all of you are doing well with your weight loss.  I am back on track and down some this week but since I can't remember the last weight I posted, I'm just starting from ground zero this week.  So, no loss, no gain, starting over.  Can't wait to catch up with everyone!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Thanks!  I didn't realize when I signed up for it that it was an accelerated class.  My mistake, but I'm holding my own halfway thru, I'm only 2 points shy of an A and I plan on doing the extra credit, so hopefully that will bump my grade.  As long as I get a C I will get tuition reimbursement, but I WANT that A!


----------



## Tricia1972

LOL, I just realized that Tricia from WI isn't helpful either. 

I'm fine with either TriciaN or Tricia2 to keep us separate.


----------



## tlenzendorf

Tricia1972 said:


> LOL, I just realized that Tricia from WI isn't helpful either.
> 
> I'm fine with either TriciaN or Tricia2 to keep us separate.



No it doesn't!


----------



## Tricia1972

Tricia with 3 girls and Tricia with 3 boys would work fine too.


----------



## Duchie

Tricia1972 said:


> LOL, I just realized that Tricia from WI isn't helpful either.
> 
> I'm fine with either TriciaN or Tricia2 to keep us separate.



Or we could come up with totally NEW names for both of you - Lucy and Ethel, Wilma and Betty, Daphne and Velma, Carly and Sam.  The possibilities are endless!


----------



## lizzyb5280

Welcome to our new Tricia, and welcome back to our old Tricia and Stacy!

Aimee, I'm so sorry to hear that your sister is doing so poorly.  Your whole family will be in our prayers.

First a brief catch up from yesterday's food log.  I didn't prepare any of it, so I didn't really bother with tracking calories.

Breakfast - none
Lunch - Roast, rice & gravy, tomatoes w/ Italian dressing
Snack - none
Dinner - pork steaks, pasta salad, canned green beans, watermelon.

*Sunday June 27 Done* 

Doing okay for the most part today.  Had a non-diet Dr. Pepper with lunch, though (had a tension headache, and it was the only caffeine in the house) so that's gonna mess me up a bit.  I think I'll still be in range, but at the higher end instead of low end.  I'll be back to log it all later.


----------



## stayhomemom77

Whew!!  Had to go to see the eye doctor today (me and the kids) and DD needs glasses.  She wasn't too happy about it until she actually got to choose her frames.  She got these super cute pink ones and was really mad that it was going to take a week for the prescription lenses to be put in.    DS takes after Daddy and has 20/20 vision.

I'm getting new glasses too...for the first time in like 6 years!!  Hooray!!  Hopefully they help make my face look thinner.  

Anyway, tomorrow is the last day of school for our kids and since we always take them out for dinner for good report cards and we were running late from the appointment we took them to East Side Mario's early.  On Mondays kids eat free so that was a nice bonus!

Thankfully, I had done my research in preparation for tomorrow night's trip so the switch didn't adversely affect me.  In fact, I ate light at breakfast AND at lunch today so even though we ate out I still have five regular points left for the day, meaning I can snack later (if I'm not still full.)  

Hubby loves it when we go out for dinner.  I make it a habit to divide up my plate and only eat half of my dinner and he's always the one who gets to eat the leftovers the following day.  He was practically giddy with joy (we ordered the same thing tonight--chicken parm) when he was packing it up...his take out box was FULL with his leftovers and mine.  It was hysterical!!

Jane:  I shopped at Aldo online Saturday!!  I did check out the shoes but in the end was tempted by the extra 30% off of their clearance handbags so I got a few of those instead.  I'll post pictures once they arrive but I got a silver clutch and a black clutch (going to need them for our cruise next year) as well as a blue/silver purse.  I spent $35 for all three and shipping was free.  There are a few pairs of shoes I'll be coveting but I'm hoping they come down a bit in price before I purchase them.  Maybe they can be used for another weight loss milestone further down the line.

I ordered a lot of 30 Disney pins (ebay) for the goody bags for DD's bday and they came today.  We got some AMAZING pins and they were less than a buck apiece.  The kids were thrilled.  I think I'm going to do this again before our next trip as this was a dirt cheap way to get set up for pin trading.


----------



## Tricia1972

Duchie said:


> Or we could come up with totally NEW names for both of you - Lucy and Ethel, Wilma and Betty, Daphne and Velma, Carly and Sam.  The possibilities are endless!





Maybe we'll be a modern day Thelma and Louise, cruising the highways of Wisconsin in search of adventure. (We'll skip the first messy part that brings us together though.   )


----------



## officereg

Ewww. +2 for the week.  The family and I went to Cedar Point for the weekend.  To make a long story short, I had NO will power. NONE!  I also had so much sun that I have blisters on my shoulders.  I am so sore, I chose not to go to the gym today (sports bra would be a killer)

Today starts a new week, and I had a great weekend.  If I can be at -2 next Monday I will be happy.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Hi everyone!  Welcome to Tricia1972! I've seen you on the boards before.  Lovely family pics!
Aimee - so sorry your sister is not doing well.  I pray that they can find the problem and fix it soon.
Patrick - WAY TO GO!!!!  Have a great week!

I did go camping this weekend on the modified plan.  Since we knew it was going to storm Friday night, we waited and went on Sat. a.m.  Spent a great day in the humidity, hanging out with friends, eating campfire food and swimming (the kids only).  Then we found out storms were coming again.  Thank God for the iPhone!  So we decided to pack it in early.  We left the campground by 7 p.m. and headed to my friend's parents' house nearby and set up camp in their living room!  Us grownups ran to the liquor store and we finally got the kids to sleep and hung out drinking!  Not sure how many calories are in a mudslide or smores, but it wasn't a great healthy eating day!  Next morning a few of us packed up and left for home, stopping for breakfast on the way.  I enjoyed an omelette with spinach, tomatoes, mushrooms, onions and provolone - OMG that was so good!!!  I also had some of the best French Toast in the world (Shared with the kids).
Then skipped lunch, went to a bridal shower and enjoyed more non-healthy food.  Including cake.  I did eat some veggies too though.  Made me feel better about it all.
So I didn't really track this weekend.  But I also didn't gain!!! 

I'm -1.5 for the week!!!

Back to today's tracking:
B: Life cereal w/ Blueberries and 1%
coffee w/s & c
L: greek yogurt w/craisins and grapenuts
frozen Lean Cuisine Sesame stir fry w/veggies (not the yummiest)
carrots
red pepper slices
D: 1/2 chicken breast, fettucine alfredo
Snacks: 2 hershey special dark minis, sunflower seeds, licorice and three mini fudge stripes cookies.
I'm actually hungry now and need to eat a little something to take my meds.  Not sure what I'll have.

June 28 done
Veggies done!

Oh - my shoulder - I've been taking these steroids since Friday and see some improvement, but still pretty sore.  I'm sure sleeping on the floor Sat. night didn't help.  I think I'll call in tomorrow and see about a referral.  I want to get this better before our WDW trip in 30 days!!!


----------



## pipersmom

Aimee- I'll be keeping your sister and your family in my thoughts. 

Jane- Woohoo for a loss with everything you've had going on!

Stacy- Welcome back!

Tricia1- Go you sticking with the harder class!

Julie- Hooray for new glasses..I totally need to do the same thing..if only that money tree in my backyard would start blooming! Sounds like you did an awesome job staying on the wagon this weekend too..you should be proud of yourself!

Sara- I hope you had a great time at Cedar Point aside from the sunburn. Don't let the gain pull you down, it happens to everyone!

Sheree- Sounds like you made the best of the bad weather..reading about it made me wish I was there! :  I hope your shoulder starts feeling better soon!

Tracking for the day-
Breakfast- eggbeaters w/ cheese and center cut bacon, multigrain bread.
Lunch- Ham on tortilla.
Dinner- Salad, chix sausage w/ asiago & spinach, watermelon.
Snacks- Cinnabon bar, dry cheerios, low fat push-up, vanilla pudding pie w/ oreo thin crust.

Calories- 1263 (1310-1660)

June 28- Done!

Quote of the night for Patrick...

You don't drown by falling in the water. You drown by staying there.Author Unknown


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Remainder of food log:

Dinner - Bacon Lettuce sandwich (on sandwich thin), marinated kidney and garbanzo beans, Grapes

Dessert - 3 marshmallows, 2 hershey mini bars

June 28 DONE - VEGGIES DONE

I did got the Y tonight even though Jim ditched on me. I did the elliptical for 30 minutes but didn't do the machines. 

Stacy  welcome back!  It seems to be the week for rededication.  

Julie  Bags are good too!  I rarely buy either but I drool over others.  I have an extra wide foot and I cant ever find anything to fit my hobbit like feet. I generally dont like transferring my stuff from one purse to the next so I just stick with basic black leather.
Im trying to decide if I want to suggest the pin trading thing with the kids. I think they would like collecting them, I just think they would be a little shy about trading them.

Sheree  30 Days!!!  Oh my, are you just about jumping out of your skin? I've got your PTR ready to read next...


----------



## njcarita

I'm running a preschool music camp all week...Lord help me....its really going to be hard to stay on track this week
and my parents are staying the week to help out with kids...and my mom loves too cook... fattening Cuban food.. where everything is deep fried...HELP ME

Tracking for yesterday  6/28/10......DONE

exercise------------ 2 walks (morning and night)  total of 1.5 miles

Breakfast: coffee cream sugar
               yogart blueberries and granola
                bottle of water

Snack:  100 calorie snack and water
            cup of coffee cream sugar

Lunch: veggie burger , 1/4 cup of rice pilaf, 1 chicken fry

Dinner: turkey with sprinkling of gorgonzola sandwich
           bottle of water

snack: 1/2 cup of coffee and 2 handfuls of peanuts


----------



## Dizneydawn

Good Morning everyone.

I have been AWOl for over a week and I am sorry for that but there has been some things going on that have taken precedent.

First - my Dad is not doing well.  He is in the hospital due to the infection in his knee and between docs in the wound care clinic, infectious disease center , endocrinology and his amputation doc, they are trying to come up with a cocktail to save what is left of his and his life.  Knowing that this infection could literally kill him and being forced to walk into a room with gloves and everything short of a hazmat suit is a different reality altogether.

Second - Treyner had Regional playoffs in Ohio and we have been out of town for 4 days, getting back last night at 4 am so I can get back to the hospital this morning to meet with the docs again.

I know you all understand that life sometimes needs to be a priority over the Dis but I still fell responsible to you all and want you each to know you are not forgotten by me no more than my own weight loss journey is not forgotten.

I have cleared more room in my inbox so if you can please re-send your weights that would be awesome if it came back to you as full.

More to say but I am just drained.  I will get stat up later today and try and catch up with your lives as well.


----------



## GoofyWife

Dawn - sorry to hear about all the turmoil going on in your life - my prayers for you and your dad (I came over here as I hadn't seen you post on your trip report for a while).  Tend to your family first, they are always the priority and hope everything goes well.  Sue


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

Count me back in too!  I've been MIA for a few weeks... no real reason. Just life got busy.  I've been busy with graduate summer courses, my graduate assistantship and working as a nanny.  I had the kiddos for a 4 day weekend while their parents went out of town.  I give ALL the parents out there credit, I don't know how you do it!  I have a hard time getting myself up and out the door in the morning, let alone the kids!  Thankfully I had the day off for my grad assistantship so I wasn't under a time constraint, but getting a 4 1/2 year old and a 2 year old out of the house and to daycare is a lot of work!  

So I'm back on the boards, back on track.  This past week, I'm -2!  Grand total since May 3rd is -24!!  I did some emotional eating last weekend, I thought my best friend was furious at me and I thought I had screwed up some of the best things I had going in my life, and I took it out on myself.  Stopped at Dairy Queen on the way back to my apartment at college!  Ice cream and fries, not good!   But at least I still lost this week.  And all's good with my friend and me!

Back on the bandwagon this week.  Felt like munching a lot last night, but I at least munched on watermelon and strawberries.  I'm hoping to get to a farmer's market soon and pick up some really good produce.

Sorry to hear about the family members that are having such a difficult time.

Can't wait to get back to posting, I've missed you guys!


----------



## gellybean

Allison- Missed you on my last post! So glad you're back and so sorry you're having issues at home! We're here for you!



Tricia1972 said:


> Aimee, I am so sorry to read about your sister.  I'll add her to my prayer list.
> 
> I could be TriciaN



Thank you!! TriciaN it is! 



mikesdisneymom said:


> Sorry to hear about your sister, my thoughts will be with you and your sister.  I totally understand the emotional eating part, I am terrible at it.



Thanks!!

I got the emotional eating down to two days, which for me was pretty good. And didn't do as bad as I used to. Hopefully the weight gain won't take long to recover from.



Duchie said:


> Aimee, hang in there.    I'm so sorry to hear about everything going on with your sister.  I know you're worried but please don't forget to care for yourself in this very stressful time.  You will be no good to anyone if you get sick or run-down.  We'll be here for you if you need us.



Thanks Barb ! and you're totally right. I took some quiet time/down time last night and the night before after everyone in the house was in bed. Seemed to help some.



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Aimee  Im sorry your sisters situation is getting more complicated. At least knowing that she was moved to another hospital where they can really watch over her should be a little comfort. I would totally be with you on the stress eating. Im glad at least that your family is nearby and supportive. Good thoughts and pixie dust will continue to be sent to Texas.



Thank you Jane!! 





Stacybaeasm said:


> Hi everyone.  Sorry I have been MIA for awhile.  It's been a rough few weeks but I am back and rededicated to this.  I've missed you all a lot and it looks like I have missed lots and lots of things.  I'll try to get caught up soon.  I hope all of you are doing well with your weight loss.  I am back on track and down some this week but since I can't remember the last weight I posted, I'm just starting from ground zero this week.  So, no loss, no gain, starting over.  Can't wait to catch up with everyone!



 back Stacy!!  So glad you're back!! 



tlenzendorf said:


> Thanks!  I didn't realize when I signed up for it that it was an accelerated class.  My mistake, but I'm holding my own halfway thru, I'm only 2 points shy of an A and I plan on doing the extra credit, so hopefully that will bump my grade.  As long as I get a C I will get tuition reimbursement, but I WANT that A!



Totally understand wanting the A! Sounds like you've got it in the bag! 




lizzyb5280 said:


> Aimee, I'm so sorry to hear that your sister is doing so poorly.  Your whole family will be in our prayers.



Thank you so much!!



Mndisneygirl said:


> Aimee - so sorry your sister is not doing well.  I pray that they can find the problem and fix it soon.



Thank you Sheree!!



pipersmom said:


> Aimee- I'll be keeping your sister and your family in my thoughts.
> 
> You don't drown by falling in the water. You drown by staying there.Author Unknown



Thanks Amanda!! Great quote Patrick and Amanda!! Thanks for quoting for him!!



Dizneydawn said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> 
> I have been AWOl for over a week and I am sorry for that but there has been some things going on that have taken precedent.
> 
> First - my Dad is not doing well.  He is in the hospital due to the infection in his knee and between docs in the wound care clinic, infectious disease center , endocrinology and his amputation doc, they are trying to come up with a cocktail to save what is left of his and his life.  Knowing that this infection could literally kill him and being forced to walk into a room with gloves and everything short of a hazmat suit is a different reality altogether.
> 
> Second - Treyner had Regional playoffs in Ohio and we have been out of town for 4 days, getting back last night at 4 am so I can get back to the hospital this morning to meet with the docs again.
> 
> I know you all understand that life sometimes needs to be a priority over the Dis but I still fell responsible to you all and want you each to know you are not forgotten by me no more than my own weight loss journey is not forgotten.
> 
> I have cleared more room in my inbox so if you can please re-send your weights that would be awesome if it came back to you as full.
> 
> More to say but I am just drained.  I will get stat up later today and try and catch up with your lives as well.




 

Welcome back sweetie!

Hope things smooth out on your end soon. Miss you on here but totally understand! Let me know if there's anything I can do!



CrabbyYetLovable said:


> Count me back in too!



CrabbyAmy!!!!!!!



Welcome back!!! 

Glad things worked out with your friend, and glad you found the time to get back! Missed you!!



Update:
My sister has been sent "home". She was discharged from the hospital with the understanding that she has to stay in Austin close to the hospital til Friday.... just in case things go wonky again. So she can't return to her home, so she's crashing at my sister's! 

But still! It's fabulous news. She's following up with her hematologist on Friday and they'll work out her care plan. For now she's on pills and shots every 12 hrs to keep her blood where they want it, thinners wise.

For a while last night she actually went too far into the thin category into what they call critical levels, so it was a roller coaster ride of "You can go home" to "Oops no you can't"  to " Oh wait, yes you can!"

She's understandably mentally, emotionally and physically spent.

Thank you all soo very much for your support, prayers, and well wishes. They mean so much!! 

She's got a long road ahead of her but seems she is out of the critical stage and into the maintenance and follow up stage!! 

Will be heading over to my oldest sister's house shortly to take my sick sister's oldest son back to them. It gets confusing with all these sisters!! 

Will try to post tonight my tracking and catch up more!

Hope everyone is having a good week thus far. Can't believe this weekend is July 4th already!!! WOW!! Time is flying which is great for vacation count downs but a bummer for summer being over too soon! Not ready for school to start again!!  

Catch y'all tonight!  

Thank you all AGAIN for everything!!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Dawn  you take as much time as you need to spend time with your family.  We all understand, just try and take care of yourself as well because it will only get worse if you get sick as well.  Ive been thinking about your Dad and wondering how he was doing. I hope the doctors are able to come up with just the right medications to get rid of the infection and heal up his amputation site.  Give him a big hug from all of us.

Cary  I guess your mouth is feeling better and you are back on solid foods.  Good luck with the Day Camp, make sure to drink lots of fluids.

Amy  I dont know but Id say you have a couple of reasons that youve been busy.  School, watching kids, assistantship (not quite sure what that is, but Im sure it takes up a lot of time). Im so glad you were able to get everything settled with your friend. Thinking that youve upset someone puts me into a tailspin every time.  Congratulations on the weight loss!  

Aimee  Im SO glad to hear that your sister was released from the hospital. Even if she has to stick in Austin, just being out of the hospital and all the noise/disruptions will make her rest more comfortably.  

Today is going well for me so far. Someone left cake in the kitchen this morning and I didnt eat ANY!!!  Big step for me.


----------



## pipersmom

Dawn- Family should always come first, and we all understand that. I wish you weren't having to go through all this. 

Amy- Welcome back! 24 lbs is awesome!

Aimee- So glad to hear that your sister is on the mend.

Tracking for the day-
Breakfast- Cheerios w/ banana & skim, 1 slice toast.
Lunch- Ham sammie w/ mustard, chips, watermelon.
Dinner- Chicken sausage, wax beans.
Snacks- FF pudding pie, FF pringles, mini peppermint pattie.

Way too many carbs today, will have to do better tomorrow!
Cals- 1358 (1310-1660)

June 29th- Done!

Found this quote and liked it a lot!

Dont say you dont have enough time. You have exactly the same number of hours per day that were given to Helen Keller, Louis Pasteur, Michelangelo, Mother Teresa, Leonardo da Vinci, Thomas Jefferson and Albert Einstein.   H. Jackson Brown, Jr.


----------



## luvsJack

Weighed in tonight at WW  -.5

Not the greatest but not the worst and so happy its not a gain!!    I was a little worried because of a couple of uh-oh days.

Dawn:  take care of yourself and your family.  Family always come first and it sounds like you have your plate full!  You and your dad will be in my prayers.

Amy: welcome back.  

Aimee:  glad your sister is out of the hospital.  I will definitely keep her in my prayers.  

Food Tracking Today:

Breakfast:   WW Bagel with 1 wedge laughing cow cheese  2 pts

Lunch:  Wendy's Apple Pecan Salad (REALLY good)   10 pts

Supper:  Stuffed Potato  9 pts

Snacks:  Almonds 2 pts
            Italian Ice 2 pts

TOTAL  25 pts


JUNE 29  DONE

DD, her bff and I are going to see Eclipse tomorrow night.   We are all excited!!


----------



## Zela

Sorry ya'll.  It's gonna take me a minute to catch up!  I have had some very bad eating days but I have tracked it.  Here is my drive by posting, I am in a hurry to get to work!

Friday
2 slices bacon
1 c chicken salad
2 c lettuce
Tiny sprinkle of cheese
¼ of microwaveable sub sandwich
Powerbar
1.5 c turtle chex mix
Salad with about 1 c lettuce
5 olives
2 tbsp ranch

1426 out of 1200 to 1550

June 25th Done
Veggies Done

Saturday
About 1 c seafood bisque
2 pieces of pistolette bread
About ¾ of a 3 pancakes (6)
About 4 tbsp syrup
3 c strawberry sweet tea
Yoplus yogurt
Salad with 2 c lettuce
2 tbsp ranch
16 oz pina colada

2457 out of 1200 to 1550


June 26th Done
Veggies Done

Sunday

1 egg
2 pcs bacon
2 c lettuce
2 baked chicken thighs (skin and fat removed)
2 tbsp blue cheese dressing
5 olives
2 rectangular sheets chocolate graham crackers
¼ c pineapple sherbert
2/3 c chex mix
1 mango
Yoplus yogurt
Banana

1594 out of 1200 to 1550

June 27th Done
Veggies Done

Monday
Weigh In was +1 pound.  TOM was in town : (

2 pcs bacon
1c lowfat chocolate milk
1 cream cheese Danish from Atlanta bread company
1 hamburger from work cafeteria with packet lowfat mayo, ketchup and mustard
¼ c baked beans
1 baked chicken thigh with skin removed
2 c lettuce
2 tbsp ranch dressing
5 olives
1 bag pretzel m&ms
4 hersheys kisses

1659 out of 1200 to 1550

June 28th Done
Veggies Done

Tuesday
1 pc bacon
1 egg
Shredded chicken 3 oz
¼ c cheese
Packet of ranch dressing
About 2 c lettuce
Boiled egg
1c chocolate milk lowfat
About ¾ c mac and cheese mixed with hot dog pieces
1c lettuce
5 olives
1 tbsp blue cheese dressing
1/5 c pineapple sherbert
Little Debbie fudge round
Fritos scoops 

1829 out of 1200 to 1550

June 29th
Veggies Done


----------



## stitchfan23

Good morning fellow castaways,
Yes it is me, I am still here.  Don't you hate when life gets in the way.  Actually hubby's life is getting in the way.  I feel like I am living on a ball diamond with all his tourney's and league play.  We are never home and feel that we are renting our home from the dog.  Anyways, tomorrow is Canada Day so I have a long weekend since we are taking Friday off as well.  Just going to do some day trips as this is our summer holidays.  Food has been just okay, water has been excellent and exercise has been pretty much none existent.  I can see where I need to improve.  I am still loosing but not as quickly as I would like so I am going to step it up and get exercising again.  

I wanted to appologize for not being on here as much as I need to be.  This is a two way street and if you are all going to support me then I need to be here to support all of you.  I am going to set aside time each night so that I can respond to everyone.  Rest asured that although I may not be posting lately I have read each and every post and have been thinking about all of you.  

Anyways enough of the downer and sappy stuff.  Guess what I am doing this afternoon (I may be crazy here)?  I am taking my shopaholic neice out shopping. She is 5 (yes I didn't miss a 1, I said 5!)  She has decided that we need to go out for lunch and shopping.  I was letting her play with some of my old Barbie things that I had here (I already gave her all my old dolls) and she was having to bring all her dolls with her.  She has decided that this is just too much work and that Auntie Heather and her must go shopping to get some Barbie dolls for my house.  My other SIL took her shopping before Easter and she only wanted to go into stores that had change rooms so she could try clothes on.  She is ok if she doesn't get to buy them but apparently she has to try them on anyways.   I asked her last night where she wanted to go shopping and where she wanted to go for lunch.  Her response was the mall and Zellers.  As for lunch she has decided that she thinks we need to go to McDonald's.  AAAHHHH salad for me and I will suck up the smell of everything else in the name of my neice.  Actually I am really looking forward to it as it is the first time her and I have gone out by ourselves without her brother and my hubby.  Wish me luck!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

Welcome Tricia!  

We had 2 boys with the same name on my son's basketball team last year, so the coach just looked at one boy and said, "We'll call you Bubba" It stuck..was so funny to hear his parents yelling from the stands "Go Bubba!" (His name is Tyler). Maybe you could be the female equivalent, like Babs, or something

Anyhoo...leaving for vacation in the morning. Will be around a lot of FOOD.  Hopefully the habit of tracking on here will get me through and keep me conscious while I'm eating.

OT (sorta) - medicine side effects - Is anyone else on a statin for High Cholesterol? I have been for months now. I have had tingling in left arm, hand, foot, and swelling to the point of not being able to wear my wedding ring even though I have lost 10 pounds (5 prior to starting this board), and now I'm stuck on the scale for the last month or so. I'm going to stop taking it and see what happens...please share your story if you have one!



cereal (starting special K for the protein factor)/skim
cheese/rice almond crackers
1/2 chicken salad sandwich on whole wheat
fudge bar
tofu taco in carb balance tortilla w/ greek yogurt, shred cheese, lettuce, tomato, corn
35 cal fudge bar
June 29 done

Be well everyone! ttyl


----------



## pipersmom

Heather- Welcome back! I actually think one of the nice things about this thread is that you can drop off and we all understand..life happens. Once Piper gets back in a week or so, I'm not going to be on as much either, I've just promised myself that I'll get on nightly to do my tracking post.

That's too funny about your niece, I wish Piper liked trying on clothes, she hates it! LOL. You can also do the grilled chicken snack wrap at McD's if you want something different..I just tell them no cheese and no dressing, then get whatever lowfat dressing they have on the side and add it.  I hope you have a great time today, and a wonderful long weekend!

Michele- I hope you have a great time on your vacation! : I haven't been on statins, my good cholesterol (I can never keep the LDL/HDL straight) was too low at one point, so my Dr put me on Niacin. Might be something to try as it's certainly not going to have a bad effect- it's just a vitamin! Hopefully someone else with more experience will chime in.

Good morning here so far, I drove into town and walked "the Loop". It's a 3 mile route around town, with one looong, huge hill! I was able to keep the same pace I do on my route that I usually do that's flat, so I was happy. It's funny though, my Mom is a redhead, and I have her complexion..about halfway through my walk my face is beet red..always happens when I exercise hard...the people coming in the other direction all looked at me like they thought I was about to keel over!  That's the only thing I don't like about walking where other people do! I've been using duct tape on my heels and that's helped with the blister factor. Still getting them on the pad of one foot though. One of my Aunts called a couple of nights ago and said she had talked to my Mom and was sending a check and wanted me to go to a specialty running store and get fitted for a pair of shoes that won't give me blisters, so I'm going to do that..take the shoes I wear now with me and see if an orthotic would help (my feet are flat as pancakes) or if it's a fit issue and I need a completely new pair. I hate to chuck the ones I have just because I've only worn them about ten times, they're nice nikes, and they weren't cheap!  We'll see what happens. I'll be on tonight to track- hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## tebi73

This is my first time posting my food journal, so I hope this is correct.  If not, somebody please let me know so that I can fix it next time 

June 28th - Monday

Bfast:  Burrito w/ 1 scrambled egg, 1/2 sliced tomato & 1 small flour tortilla
Lunch:  Big Chef Salad w/ Lettuce, Tomato, Cuke, G. Pepper, R. Onion, 2 slices deli ham, 2 slices deli turkey, 1 slice cheese & 2 tbsp. light raspberry walnut dressing
Snack:  Quaker Buttered Popcorn Rice Cake w/ 1/2 tbsp. red. fat peanut butter
Dinner:  4 oz. Omaha Steak Gourmet Burger on bun w/ lettuce, tomato & mustard, 1 summer squash & 1/2 zucchini sauteed in 1 tbsp. margarine
Snack:  Skinny Cow Vanilla Caramel Ice Cream cone

Total Cals:  1670 (aiming for 1700-1800)

June 29th - Tuesday
Bfast:  2 Quaker Buttered Popcorn Rice Cakes w/ 1 tbsp. red. fat peanut butter
Lunch:  Whole Wheat Penne Pasta Salad w/ garden salad & light honey mustard ving. dressing
Snack:  5  Red. Fat Chips Ahoy Cookies 
Dinner:  Whole Wheat Penne Pasta Salad w/ garden salad & light honey mustard ving. dressing, 1/2 tomato & cucumber sandwich w/ light mayo
Snack:  2 Caramel Corn Rice cakes w/ 1 tbsp. red. fat peanut butter

Total cals: 1940 (aiming for 1700-1800)

June 28th Done
June 29th Done


----------



## luvsJack

I am so FRUSTRATED with myself!!  

Today is a work day.  

Started my day ok with a whole wheat bagel and cream cheese (not what I brought to eat, I brought yogurt and blueberries--but ok.)

Wanted a snack, started to buy chips but decided on a 100 calorie pack of almonds instead.    Good thing!

Lunch time came:  heated up a Chicken fried rice Lean Cuisine.   YUCK!  it was horrible!  Ate a little bit and just couldn't eat it.  So threw it away and should have bought a salad at the coffee shop, but noooooo went and bought a little budnt pound cake.  And I ate the whole thing!  Why?  I have no idea!  It wasn't even that good!!  (I am finding that less and less items really taste good enough to be worth going over my points!)  

So I tracked it the best I could and plan to stay point free for the rest of the day!! 


WELL, POOH!  

Extra exercise this weekend and staying within my points everyday for the rest of the week!!!!  And will definitly have a menu in place for next week.


----------



## stayhomemom77

Great job Allison!!  What you did is just fine! 

Personal Update:

I'm having all sorts of cravings here today!!    I guess I can't complain since this is my sixth week on this board and this is the first time that it has happened to me so far but they're fairly strong so I'm a tad worried that my resolve will weaken and I'll have an "accident".

I'm happy to report that I am doing an admirable job of restraining myself and have eaten properly so far today.  

In order to stay on track, I've been telling myself that if I REALLY feel I need to, then I can use up some of my flex points on a fattening treat tonight.  Generally, I try not to do that unless there is a special occasion (birthday party, etc) mid week.  Usually I save "treat night" for Saturday night because DH and I got into this horrible habit early in our marriage where we would eat junk food nearly every night after dinner.  It's taken a long time to break that habit so generally we just have a treat on Saturday night only unless we are on vacation.  

Usually I'm okay with that, but today I'm feeling all celebratory since yesterday was the last day of school for the kids and it's officially summer vacation around here.  The trouble is, I "celebrated" by having a treat last night and now I'm looking to do it again tonight!!  

I'm thinking about getting myself some chips.  They are my weakness so I've been avoiding them like the plague all this time but I wonder if it mightn't be time to test the waters and see if I can control myself with them.  Besides, if I do get some, then I can always get a small bag...that way if I go hog wild, it doesn't really matter.

So, what's stopping me you ask??  Well, I was so far under my points allotment for yesterday that I was able to have an ice cream drumstick (7 points) last night.  I was still under my daily points total by 2 but I felt guilty after indulging in the ice cream because it wasn't Saturday.

And, OF COURSE the guilt is fueling the "need to snack on crap" feeling which is probably why it is so strong today.

Does anyone else around here do this kind of thing to his/herself?


----------



## stayhomemom77

Chin up Sharon!! 

Here is some love!!  

I'm proud of you for deciding to make a plan for the rest of the week!!  I hope it helps prevent any derailing from today's slip up.

More love!!


----------



## pipersmom

Julie- two words...Pringles Light! They're fat free and there are 14-15 chips in a serving. I like the sour cream and onion best, but they also make plain and bbq.

Slow day on the thread today. I did 30 min on the wii tonight..I think I'm going to alternate that and my pilates dvd nightly, and continue my walking in the mornings.

Tracking-
Breakfast- D-Lites breakfast bowl w/ turkey sausage, egg white, and potatoes.
Lunch- Chicken sausage on a thin bun, cauliflower, peach.
Dinner- Lean Cuisine Chicken Carbonara, salad, Light 3 cheese ranch.
Snacks- York peppermint patty mini, ww choccy chip cookie, pudding pie w/ blueberries.

June 30th- Done

Quote of the night-
"You've got to say, I think that if I keep working at this and want it badly enough I can have it. It's called perseverance."  Lee Iacocca


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Hi all!  Amanda - you're doing a great job with the quotes in Patrick's absence! I should have them all in a master list!  I have written down a couple of my faves.

So, getting back to tracking this week.  
Tuesday:
B: mini bagel w/lt. cream cheese
coffee w/c&s
L:  greek yogurt w/blueberries
Salad w/avocado, yellow peppers, croutons and light vinagrette dressing

S: 2 mini Hershey's special dark, Luna bar, kettle corn
D: 2 chicken nuggets, some fries, steak sandwich, some frappe

We went to the Twins game last night and stopped at McD's on the way.  I ate some of the girls' leftovers (starving I was) and then at the game ate a bunch of kettle corn and DH and I shared a steak sandwich.  

JUNE 29 DONE
Veggies DONE

Today:
B: Life cereal
L: Yoplait Lime yogurt (100 cal), String cheese, Lean Cuisine Ravioli (220 cal)
S: Trail mix, 1 Mini Special dark (Can you tell this is my favorite little treat?  They can usually be found in the candy dishes around my office)
D: IHOP French toast and Iced coffee plus about three bites of scrambled eggs.  I'm sure this was OVER THE TOP on calories.  I did leave one piece and the girls ate it.
S: popcorn

JUNE 30 DONE
So today I was shopping at lunch (I walked over to the store from work) and went right down the candy aisle.  I stood there thinking about a treat for a good 5 minutes.  I left the store without buying any food!!! YAY!
Thank goodness, since my IHOP dinner with the girls was completely unplanned.
I thought there was more I wanted to comment on, but I can't remember it now.
Goodnight all.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Good Morning everyone!!!

I feel good this morning and have spent the last hour catching up on everyone's lives.  I did not quote anyone because 10 plus pages would be impossible.

But...

So many big numbers are being reported and I was bouncing up and down in my chair with excitement for you!!!

We have some 30# losses, some huge month losses and Patrick is under 200!!!! 

There are some who like me, have had life get a bit crazy and the knowledge that not being here is missed is such a testament to the group of amazing people here. 

There are also some who have some serious emotional stress in their lives with family, work and adjusting to the balance of old habits and new ideals.  To marry the two and not live in the fear of failure because it will happen from time to time and it does not mean we are not worthy or capable of success.  The mental game is where the victory lies. 

Tricia1972 - I adored every single thing you wrote in your first post.  Every word and could identify with it more than you could have fathomed.  It looks like you posted a picture in front of MK with a white dress on - did you have a vow renewal there or something?  I am still thinking of names....give me today to come up with something almost brilliant.

LizzyB - I think you should totally try out for BL and don;t ever justify spending money on making sure you live a long and healthy life.  You are awesome for finding something that works for you and I hope you enjoy that Wii Fit!

Alright - I have the stats down and will post in a few minutes.

It looks like we have some new faces here as well I did not see an intro for...

Tebi73 - Miss Allison - how are ya girl???

MikesDisneyMom - did I miss you coming here - I will have to go back and look...I hope you stick around!

I copied many of the inspirational quotes and am putting them on my fridge and pantry...

Updates I never got to - Treyner's school did give a week extension for the kids.

Saw Dad last night and the do not know still what type of staff infection it is - debating between 2 types and one is not as easy to heal from.  He is talking with some malpractice attorneys today and hopefully it at least will give him some feeling of empowerment over this which he feels helpless to.

July is a crazy month here.

July 10-17 I will be at the burn camp for families put on by Baylor's hospital.

July 26th or so (need to firm up dates ) we will leave for SC to drop off Treyner and camp a few nights by Charleston.  We have not camped all summer and the kids want to as a group before we are minus one again.  I am excited for him to have his first apartment and all but I have loved having him here for the past 2 months as well.  I think we are realizing we will miss him very soon.

Then we get into August and Carsyn and Baylor will be in KC for a long weekend with their Dad, Baylor will head to Colorado for a week to Burn Camp for kids, Carsyn will go back up to the same location as we were for family camp, to be a youth leader for 2 weeks.

In between, Baylor has soccer tryouts, high school football starts, Carsyn turns 17 and then school.  It is only July 1st and I am wondering where summer went again!!!


----------



## Tricia1972

Hey Julie when I get that way my favorite 'decedent' treat is:

One Banana - Sliced up
3-4 Strawberries - Sliced
1 tsp Splenda
1c Milk (approximate)

(Sometimes I add about 1/2c Cheerios to this for extra crunch)

To me it tastes just like a dessert and it weighs in at about 165 calories.  Many days I'll do this for breakfast, and it's even in My Meals at Fitness Pal as "Fruity Breakfast"

Sheree - Way to resist Temptation!!!


----------



## Tricia1972

Thanks for the kind words Dawn 

It wasn't a vow renewal, but Scott and I took a solo trip to Disney for our 10th anniversary.  That photo was taken right after a dinner at Victoria & Albert's, and shortly after a beautiful little girl came up and told me that I looked just like a princess   (Other than my wedding day, nobody has ever said that to me, and to hear it from a stranger made me glow)


----------



## ancestry

Sorry slightly off topic.....

Dawn - tried to send you a PM but I'm getting a message that your inbox isn't allowed to receive PMs.  Is it perhaps full?


----------



## stayhomemom77

Happy Canada Day!! 

Thanks Amanda for the tip!!  I totally didn't even think of pringles and not only are the light ones good for an indulgent snack BUT the whole family loves them so they'd get gobbled up quite quickly leaving less around to tempt me into having more than one serving!!

See, this is why I love this thread!!  

Also, thanks to Tricia for sharing her favourite light snack.  I keep forgetting about fruit as a "treat" even though that's how I refer to strawberries and the like with the kids.

In the end last night, I ate a one point serving of rice crackers (slightly salty and a great crunch) and a two point serving of raw almonds (I just love crunching things, I guess).  It did the trick!!  I also had a hot dog for dinner.  I usually try and avoid them since they are filled with nitrates, so it felt like an indulgence because I have them so very rarely.

My Aldo purses came and that was enough to keep me focused.  I bought two darling little clutch purses (I'll post pics later) that I'm saving for our Mediterranean cruise next year (hopefully) and I just keep imaging myself wandering around the Greek and Roman ruins 100 pounds lighter and the daily struggles all seem worthwhile.

I think too, that giving myself permission to indulge if I want to removes the "temptation of the forbidden" and makes it easier to decide against it in the end.  Whatever the reasons, I happy to report that I stayed within my daily points and don't feel as though I suffered for it at all.

All in all, a great day diet wise, although my exercise was a little low.  I haven't lost anything yet this week so I'm a little disappointed but I still have a few days to go before weigh in so I'm hoping that I see a dip in the numbers on the scale.

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## gellybean

Life is nuts!!

I'm so sorry I haven't been on much lately. I'm literally on standby at all times to get my sister's kids or go over to my other sister's house or leave for my parents etc. 

I've been in a pretty good funk. I've had some less than stellar eating days and some good days. Can't wait to get back to focusing on me again! This weight loss journey is hard enough when you can invest your energy into staying on track. It's nearly impossible when you feel like all your energy is being sapped out of you from every other direction. This is definitely one of those things that makes or breaks success in the weight loss journey me thinks. How we handle things when life throws us a curve ball!! I haven't handled it perfectly but I have to say, even if I have another gain this week, I'm proud of myself. I ate too much but I didn't dive in and wallow in the food, like I would have in the past.

It's the little steps that I have to celebrate.

I haven't been tracking at all, so hence no tracking in here. Not giving up, at all. I actually got back into a pair of 18 jeans this morning.  Fitting into an 18 dress or 18 stretchy pair of capris is one thing but 18 jeans?! 

I look forward to life returning to normal a bit. As of now, my sister is supposed to be going back to her home town, same town as my parents live, this weekend. We're all going to my parents for the Fourth. 

Hopefully next week things will have settled. Swim lessons are over, thankfully. I don't think I'll register DS7 for 4 day a week lessons ever again. Too much!!

I'm gonna work on tracking all you trackers and get that posted for last week.

Glad to have you back around Dawn!!! 

I miss you guys!!! The value of the support and sounding board-ness of this thread has never been more apparent then it has been this past week. Not being able to get on as much... really drove home how important this thread is to my weight loss journey!!




Hope everyone is doing well! Have a great holiday weekend!! 

Canada day too right??


----------



## pipersmom

Julie- Glad I could help, and woohoo for new purses!

Dawn- You are a busy girl! Hoping your Dad will be on the mend soon. 

Aimee- No apologies needed, and woohoo for small steps! I know it can be hard to stay positive, and it sounds like you're doing a great job!

So my excitement for the day was finally being able to give myself a small reward! A book...and the Biggest Loser Cardio Max dvd. I did the dvd for the first time tonight..and IT KICKED MY BUTT! Seriously, it was no joke..I had to keep telling myself.."it has to be almost over!"  I am completely sweat drenched and don't even want to think about how sore I'm going to be in the morning. Cool thing though..there's one girl doing modified forms of some of the exercises, which made me feel better..example, they were doing jumping jacks..I can't do them without giving myself black eyes : but she was doing jumping jacks without the jumping, still moving her legs. If any of you are considering a dvd, I would highly recommend it!

Tracking for the day-
Breakfast- Egg beaters omelette w/ ham, cheese & mushrooms, peach yoplait light.
Lunch- HC Lobster ravioli (It was kind of gross, I wouldn't recommend it!), watermelon.
Dinner- Tuna on sandwich thin w/ ff mayo, FF pringles.
Snacks- Apple, grapes, 1 choccy chip cookie, pudding pie w/ blueberries.

July 1st- Done!

Quote of the Day- ( I liked this one a lot when I found it on the web..)

"The seed you sow today will not produce crop till tomorrow. For this reason, your identity does not lie in your current results. This is not who you are. Your current results are who you were." -- James A. Ray


----------



## Tricia1972

Very nice, calm day here.  I spent the day chasing after the boys and getting last minute things packed for Austin and Scott so they can head up to Cub Scout camp tomorrow. 

Tonight I went out (alone - I didn't know that I could do anything without the kids) and got my hair cut and my eyebrows waxed.  It was only an hour away, but I came home feeling like a new woman.

Woohoo! It's Thursday so I get to start tracking. 

*Breakfast*
Banana
Strawberries
Skim Milk
Splenda

*Lunch*
Spaghetti with turkey meat
Bread - no butter (yay me!)

*Supper*
Chicken breast with Pomegranate Chipotle Glaze
Green Beans


*July 1st Done!*


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Sharon  I hope you had a good time at the movies. My co-worker went to the midnight showing and was exhausted the next day. I dont know if there is any movie that Id stay up that late for on a weeknight (guess Im just getting old). Ive had days like yours at work.  Started out with the best of intentions and then it goes downhill and its hard to regain control. I hope you were able to do a no points evening.

Zela  Ive been MIA this week as well. I just noticed reading your food log that we have the same calorie goal. Im going to be reading your log and seeing if I can find some inspiration for new foods.

Heather  Welcome back!  I think this week has been challenging for everyone. This week was crazy busy in the evenings for me and since there is only one page of messages to read.  Sounds like you have a great time planned for your shopping trip with your niece. 

Michele  Have a fantastic vacation. As long as you are mindful of the food available it will be better than a free for all that you might have had before.  I dont have any experience with Statin. I think taking a break and checking with your doctor to know if those side effects are stalling your weight loss.

Amanda  Oh, I want to hear all about your trip to get new shoes. Ive wanted to do that but Im just a little leery (I dont know why, I just hate going to someplace new). I really should get a new pair of workout shoes and with my fat feet I really have a hard time finding ones that fit.  Im like you and get beet red after working out. Always have, one of the reasons I hated PE in school. Id be red for a couple of classes afterwards.

Allison  Food log looks good. 

Julie  I can totally relate to the cravings. I too am someone that doesnt feel like Ive finished my day unless I have a sweet something to finish off the day. If you have points left over though I dont think you should feel guilty for having a treat in the evening. Although this is my biggest problem time of the day so maybe I should work on only doing treats on the weekends. I dont know if I could do that

Sheree  Congratulations on skipping the snack isle!  Ive done that before wanting something but just not being able to find something that is worth adding it to the food log. Of course then there are the days when I cant control the impulse and I buy a twix and then regret it afterwards.

Dawn  Wowee! Im tired just hearing about your summer but it sounds like you are scheduled for some great weeks. I hope your Dads conversation with the lawyers is productive and hes able to gain some control over his situation.  I cant even imagine how you handle having Treyner away at school.  Im SO glad that both of my boys are nearby. Im just not ready for that move just yet.  

Aimee  I totally agree with you and it is difficult to focus on yourself when you have to focus on others and add stress to that and it is SO easy to just give up entirely. Im so glad youve been able to semi-contain and get back into those jeans!  Im so glad that your sisters levels are getting better and should be home again. Im sure she is thrilled to bits.

TriciaR  Haircut and eyebrows  YEAH! I remember the days when I finally got to do stuff without a kid in tow. Makes you feel so free!!  On your food log  did you make the Pomegranate Chipotle Glaze or did you buy it?  Sounds yummy!

Today went really well for me. I was really busy at work so I didnt have time to munch. It was good to be busy finally.

Breakfast: Raisin Bran w/ff milk

Lunch: Sweet Tomatoes Salad Bar (1Tbls 1000 Island dressing), FF bran/fruit muffin, FF yogurt w/choc syrup

Snack: 100 cal chips ahoy packet

Dinner: London Broil, ½ cup stuffing, 4 small plums

Dessert: Skinny Cow Ice Cream Sandwich

JULY 1 DONE - VEGGIE DONE


----------



## gellybean

pipersmom said:


> Julie- Glad I could help, and woohoo for new purses!
> 
> Dawn- You are a busy girl! Hoping your Dad will be on the mend soon.
> 
> Aimee- No apologies needed, and woohoo for small steps! I know it can be hard to stay positive, and it sounds like you're doing a great job!
> 
> So my excitement for the day was finally being able to give myself a small reward! A book...and the Biggest Loser Cardio Max dvd. I did the dvd for the first time tonight..and IT KICKED MY BUTT! Seriously, it was no joke..I had to keep telling myself.."it has to be almost over!"  I am completely sweat drenched and don't even want to think about how sore I'm going to be in the morning. Cool thing though..there's one girl doing modified forms of some of the exercises, which made me feel better..example, they were doing jumping jacks..I can't do them without giving myself black eyes : but she was doing jumping jacks without the jumping, still moving her legs. If any of you are considering a dvd, I would highly recommend it!
> 
> Tracking for the day-
> Breakfast- Egg beaters omelette w/ ham, cheese & mushrooms, peach yoplait light.
> Lunch- HC Lobster ravioli (It was kind of gross, I wouldn't recommend it!), watermelon.
> Dinner- Tuna on sandwich thin w/ ff mayo, FF pringles.
> Snacks- Apple, grapes, 1 choccy chip cookie, pudding pie w/ blueberries.
> 
> July 1st- Done!
> 
> Quote of the Day- ( I liked this one a lot when I found it on the web..)
> 
> "The seed you sow today will not produce crop till tomorrow. For this reason, your identity does not lie in your current results. This is not who you are. Your current results are who you were." -- James A. Ray




Thanks Amanda!!  Love LOVE LOVVVVVVVE that quote. I think I may have to add it too my facebook quote section. 

Way to go on getting through that DVD!  about your black eye problem. I have the same affliction.  I can't wait to get my Zumba in. Had a friend recommend Turbo Jam. I may try it next. She said if you like the idea of kickboxing you'll like it. So it's on my 'maybe' list.




Tricia1972 said:


> Very nice, calm day here.  I spent the day chasing after the boys and getting last minute things packed for Austin and Scott so they can head up to Cub Scout camp tomorrow.
> 
> Tonight I went out (alone - I didn't know that I could do anything without the kids) and got my hair cut and my eyebrows waxed.  It was only an hour away, but I came home feeling like a new woman.
> 
> Woohoo! It's Thursday so I get to start tracking.
> 
> *Breakfast*
> Banana
> Strawberries
> Skim Milk
> Splenda
> 
> *Lunch*
> Spaghetti with turkey meat
> Bread - no butter (yay me!)
> 
> *Supper*
> Chicken breast with Pomegranate Chipotle Glaze
> Green Beans
> 
> 
> *July 1st Done!*



It's amazing how a little bit of time away makes you feel like a whole new woman isn't it?? Even if I just escape to the grocery store for an hour by myself, it feels like a treat! Glad you feel like a new you!! 

Pomegranite Chipotle Glaze sounds YUMMMMMY! Do you make the glaze yourself?




Personal update:
Had another horrible day food wise. Just dreadful. So I'm vowing to start fresh (Again) tomorrow. Gonna keep it simple and track every single bite!!! 

Heading out of town I think on Saturday. Hoping to stay busy playing Uno with the kids and stuff like that and not eat. I am promising myself and all of you I will not eat a single cupcake if my sister makes them for the Fourth. There. I said it. Hoping my stubborness kicks in and holds me to it.


Got DS7 Toy Story 3 for PS3 today. It's really cute. Having fun watching him play and playing myself. Just another thing to keep my hands busy I'm hoping!! 

Counting trackers now!


----------



## Octoberbeauty

Hi everyone! I'm sorry I've been mia for the past few weeks. We had a great trip to Arkansas, visiting with family, celebrating Noah's 2nd birthday and attending dh's 20th class reunion.

Unfortunately when we got home we found out that we had picked up some germs.  Noah came down with Fifth's Disease as soon as we got back, (found out nephew passed it along) so I was taking care of him all last week, and trying to get back into routine. 

I fell off the wagon on our trip and did not bounce back once we got home.  I gained a few pounds on our trip and lost a couple last week, but still up 2 from where I was before I left.  I'm determined to get back on track though.  

Hope everyone is doing well. I'll try to go back and catch up a bit on everyone's lives, but don't think I'll make it through 3 weeks worth.


----------



## Octoberbeauty

Here are some pics of Noah from his birthday. He took blowing out his candle seriously! It was so cute. 





And some of his professional pics.


----------



## Tricia1972

OMG Sherry - SO cute!!  I'm glad that you had a nice vacation, but boy that sucks about Fifths.  

Amanda - Glad that you had a great workout with the new DVD. It's exhilarating when you reach that goal of finishing the never ending workout!

Jane - Great job not munching!  I know it's so much easier for me to be 'good' when I am busy.  I feel so much better about myself when I'm bustling, and that helps me control my cravings. 

Aimee -  Have fun out of town this weekend, and good luck with your "Cupcake Resolution!" I know you can do it!!



I didn't make the Pomegranate Chipotle sauce this time around, but it was one of my obligatory things that I bought from a Tastefully Simple party a few weeks ago.  I am really glad I decided to experiment with it.  (It wasn't sampled at the party, but the combination of flavors appealed to me when I saw it in the catalog. An experiment that paid off!)  You don't need much of it at all in order to get a nice flavor on your chicken.  If you want it to be spicy, then you may need to thicken up that layer.  

I found a recipe for something similar on recipezaar http://www.recipezaar.com/recipe/Pomegranate-Chipotle-BBQ-Sauce-304014


----------



## Dizneydawn

Octoberbeauty said:


> Here are some pics of Noah from his birthday. He took blowing out his candle seriously! It was so cute.


Does he not look like his mamma?  WOW!!!! 



Wednesday night when we went to see my Dad - we parked up a hill from the hospital vs paying for parking at the ramp. 

Not a long walk and not the biggest hill ever either.  But man, yesterday the back of my thighs felt like I got hit with a baseball bat across them all day yesterday and they are sore still today.  Beyond pathetic I tell ya!!!!

Went and got groceries yesterday finally and have good choices around here again!!! 

Have an awesome day everyone!!!


----------



## tebi73

Hey ya'll!

Dawn - my intro is on post #2419

Here's my food journal for the past 2 days:

Wednesday, June 30th
Bfast: Plain Bagel w/ Scrambled Egg & Cheese, 1 Nectarine
Lunch:Whole Wheat Penne Pasta Salad w/ Small Garden Salad & Light Honey Must. Ving. Dressing
Dinner:Whole Wheat Penne Pasta Salad, 1/2 Turkey & Swiss Sandwich w/ Lettuce & Tomato
Snack: 1 Rice Cake w/ 1/2 tbsp. Red. Fat Peanut Butter, Diet Dr. Pepper

Total Calories:  1730

Thursday, July 1st
Bfast:  Plain Bagel w/ Scrambled Egg & Tomato
Lunch:  Turkey & Swiss on Croissant w/ Lettuce & Tomato, Tortilla Chips w/ Salsa
Dinner:  Bojangles Grilled Chicken Sandwich (no mayo) w/ Lettuce & Tomato, small mac & cheese
Snack:  3 Red. Fat Chips Ahoy cookies

Total Calories:  1410

JUNE 30TH DONE
JULY 1 DONE


----------



## luvsJack

Haven't posted since my uh-oh on the 30th. It did get better from there.  Kept my points down to a decent amount. The movie was a lot of fun.  Lots of teen girls oohing and ahhing over Jacob and Edward and Dads teasing the girls with a few funny comments about both characters.    I have to admit, for an 18 year old Jacob IS nice to look at and worth a few oohs and ahhs!          We thought about doing the midnight showing on the 29th but I just couldn't.  Had a friend that went  though, they were at the theater at 8:30 to get in line! 

Wow, yesterday was swamped at work and I stayed busy between students trying to get started with my first online class in my new program.  Its an orientation so not hard, just time consuming and required to be finished in two weeks (there are 14 sections, so need to do one each day).    I haven't moved to my new position yet, but got my new contract yesterday and it included a  raise .  

Sherry:  What a doll!  Hate that about Fifths but it shouldn't be too bad to deal with, though--mostly just fever and rash.


July 1:

Breakfast:  Whole Wheat Bagel and cream cheese

Lunch:  Wendy's Pecan Apple Salad (sooooo good)

Snacks:  baked cheetos, 3 cookies

Supper:  Whole Wheat Pasta with Spaghetti sauce (no meat), salad

JULY 1 DONE  


I plan to post everyday but just in case:  Everybody have a healthy and happy July 4th!!!

We are planning to grill some chicken, lay around the house all day (way too hot for much else!) and then drive to the coast to see the fireworks.


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

Aimee - Glad to hear about your sister!  Hopefully the good news will continue!



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Amy  I dont know but Id say you have a couple of reasons that youve been busy.  School, watching kids, assistantship (not quite sure what that is, but Im sure it takes up a lot of time). Im so glad you were able to get everything settled with your friend. Thinking that youve upset someone puts me into a tailspin every time.  Congratulations on the weight loss!



A graduate assistantship is work you do on campus that pays your tuition and earns you a paycheck.  Many people work with professors, doing grading, teaching classes, etc.  My assistantship is working on campus at the Child Development Lab.  It's a childcare where people are employed to take care of the children, and undergraduate interns come and work for a class.  So I'm not only watching the children, I'm watching the college students as well and their interactions with the children.  I'm doing some of the grading for their class as well, so its more intensive than a regular assistantship.  But, I have to remember that my school is being paid for and I'm still getting paid!! 



stayhomemom77 said:


> And, OF COURSE the guilt is fueling the "need to snack on crap" feeling which is probably why it is so strong today.
> 
> Does anyone else around here do this kind of thing to his/herself?



Add me to that list.  Once I start on a downhill slope, its hard for me to stop. And that guilt emotion is the worst!  It will start me eating everytime.



Dizneydawn said:


> There are some who like me, have had life get a bit crazy and the knowledge that not being here is missed is such a testament to the group of amazing people here.
> 
> There are also some who have some serious emotional stress in their lives with family, work and adjusting to the balance of old habits and new ideals.  To marry the two and not live in the fear of failure because it will happen from time to time and it does not mean we are not worthy or capable of success.  The mental game is where the victory lies.



Couldn't have said it better myself!  I love this group!

BTW: with you being gone... family comes first!  Be sure to take care of yourself during these difficult, busy, and/or stressful times. 

Personal update:
Lets see... first of the month measurement time!!  I can't remember the places where we measure for the group.  I measure in a few additional places that I needed additional work (like under my bust and my gut!, since those measurements are different than my waist).  For the month of June, I lost 6 1/2 Inches! That brings my grand total since May 3rd to 23 INCHES!! Thats almost 2 feet! Holy crap! I had no idea that I could lose 2 feet from my body. I'm finally starting to feel like I really have lost a significant amount of weight and can really feel good about myself.  I bought some new, smaller shirts this week, so now I just have to wash them so I can wear them!  Last week, I was able to put on a pair of size 16 pants, they weren't exactly comfortable, but they zipped and fit!!  I'm going to try them again today and see how they are.  I'm still wearing a 20 when I work, and they're literally falling off.  I have 1 pair of 18's, but didn't want to buy too many of them since I knew I would be loosing some more weight.  I work with kids under the age of 3 every day, so I'm crawling around on the floor a lot, and play with sand and paint all day; so staining my 20's are ok.  I'll let you all know how the 16s fit! (Sorry for the long and rambling post!)

To everyone living in the states, have a very happy and safe 4th!  I'll most likely be MIA for the weekend, through Monday.  I'm watching the kiddos I nanny for this weekend while their parents go out of town, and then Monday, I was able to get my family together to head to a lake in Wisconsin that we used to go to when we were kids.  My grandma hasn't been well recently, so I thought it would be a good idea to get everyone together.  She's so excited!  I have a 4 day weekend (off today) but should be working on a research proposal for class.  UGH!! I guess life never stops...


----------



## njcarita

just wanted to check in a wish everyone  a  Happy and safe 4th of July...

this week has totally spiralled out of control this week...I can come up with a 1000 of excuses.... but I wont.... I just haven't made this my number 1 priority this week ( not even a close 5th)...  but time to regroup..... and see what damage has been done....


----------



## pipersmom

Morning all!

Amy- Awesome job on the inches off! I just started being to able to wear my size 20 stuff comfortably, it's nice. I admire you guys that work and come home to kids and still stay on the wagon, it's hard for me to imagine doing this in that situation, I have it pretty easy. (This month while Piper is gone, anyway.)

Sharon- I'm going to a matinee of Eclipse tomorrow with a couple girlfriends and I'm really looking forward to it.  

Okay, my Mom just called wanting to go yard saleing, so I'm going to get off here and get ready for the day! I'll check back in later tonight and do my tracking for yesterday and such.


----------



## Zela

Catching up on tracking.  I will post about work craziness later.

Breakfast:
2slices ready to eat bacon
3/4 c apple jacks
1/4 c fat free milk
6 french toast sticks
1/8 c syrup
2 turkey sausage links
banana
Lunch:
1 pck reeses peices
1/2 c baked ziti
1 c lettuce 
light sprinkle of cheese
1/2 packet ranch dressing
1 pc yellow cake with icing
roll
frito scoops corn chips
Dinner:
Pecan Spin
Taco Bell Fruitista Freeze
small fruit cup from chicfila 
mac and cheese with hot dogs mixed in

2698 out of 1200 to 1550

June 30th Done

Breakfast:
1/2 almond croissant from Atlanta Bread Co.
2 pcs ready to eat bacon
Lunch:
Atlanta Bread Co. Strawberry Cream Cheese Danish
1/2 Atlanta Bread Co. bacon egg and cheese croissant
1 c lowfat chocolate milk
3/4 c apple jacks
Dinner:
3 pcs Digiorno cheese stuffed pizza
2 tbsp ranch dressing

2281 out of 1200 to 1550

July1st Done

Breakfast:
2 pcs ready to eat bacon
Lunch:
1 baked chicken thigh
2 c lettuce
7 black olives
2 tbsp ranch dressing
Dinner:
1 waffle cone
small serving tcby rainbow cream with sprinkles
Snack:
Godiva Milk Chocolate Bar filled with caramel
yoplus yogurt
small fruit cup from chicfila

1012 out of 1200 to 1550
I am so happy I got out of the bad streak

July 2nd Done

Veggies Done


----------



## pwmitch237

Aloha all!

Checking in after the week of camp!

FOOD JOURNAL TIME:

Breakfast: Cheerios (140)
Lunch: Subway (450)
Dinner: Domino's Pizza (640)
Snacks: NONE
Exercise: Stairs and Walking at Camp

Totals: 1230 cals, 23.5g of fat, 23g of sugar, 149g of carbs, 47g of protein

June 28 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

Breakfast: Pancakes, Tater Tots, and Cereal (432)
Lunch: Tacos (which my stomach did NOT LIKE!) (300)
Dinner: Sushi from Wal-Mart (255)
Snacks: Extreme Flavor Blasted Pizza Goldfish (210) and Sushi (120)
Exercise: Walking and Stairs

Totals: 1317 cals, 50.5g of fat, 38g of sugar, 147g of carbs, 33.7g of protein

June 29 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

Breakfast: Cheerios, Banana, and a Yogurt (345)
Lunch: Healthy Choice Mixer Italian (300)
Dinner: Healthy Choice Mixer Asian (370) & Popcorn (100)
Snacks: Popcorn & Goldfish (240)
Exercise: Walking and Stairs

Totals: 1355 cals, 22g of fat, 61g of sugar, 252g of carbs, 47g of protein

June 30 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

Breakfast: Yogurt/Cheerios (240)
Lunch: Healthy Choice Italian, Easy Mac, and Penne Pasta (800)
Dinner: BBQ (600)
Snacks: Popcorn (100)
Exercise: Stairs and Walking

Totals: 1708 cals, 32.5g of fat, 99g of sugar, 266g of carbs, 90g of protein

July 1 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

Breakfast: Cheerios, Yogurt, Banana (345)
Lunch: Chick-fil-a & Shakes (1280estimated)
Dinner: Outback [Grilled Chicken on the Barbie] (385)
Snacks: NONE
Exercise: Stairs/Walking

Totals: 2010 Calories, 74g of Fat, 85g of Sugar, 215g of Carbs, 121g of Protein

July 2 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

 I am doing the BEST I CAN given what I have today.  Jillian Michaels


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Okay, I've forgotten to track on here, so I'm late, but I've got a couple days that I mostly remember:

Thursday 7/1
B: Mini bagel w/ PB, coffee, (maybe had cereal? can't remember)
L: Taco Bell - soft steak taco, baja chx gordita, banana
D: greek yogurt w/ craisins and grapenuts, mac & cheese
S: rice crispy treat

Friday 7/2
B: Cinnamon raisin bagel from Panera (cream cheese on one half, marg on other), coffee
L: Chinese - stir fry w/ scallops, chicken, shrimp and veggies, 3 cream cheese puffs, Diet Coke
D: BBQ Chicken sandwich and mashed sweet potatoes at Famous Dave's (This was a DIS Meet with Northern Disney Girl at the MOA!)
S: 3 Hershey's Special Dark minis

JULY 7/1 DONE
JULY 7/2 DONE - VEGGIES DONE
Big eating out day there!  OY.

Hope everyone has a great weekend!  I know there were things I wanted to comment on, but there just isn't enough time.  Dawn and Aimee, I hope your families see some relief soon.  Tricia (I think) - an hour on your own is a great little pick me up especially when you can do something for yourself!  I'm hoping to get that on Monday.  I've got to buy at least one pair of work-appropriate pants!  Mine have been falling down! 

I've got to move around to burn off some of these calories!  Going to another Twins game today - I better eat something like a salad before I go.  How bad is Kettle Corn for you anyway?  It's addicting for sure.

Happy 4th of July!


----------



## pipersmom

Patrick- Welcome back! Hope you had a great time at camp  I got quotes off the net to use, I love doing that (I'm such a dweeb!), so you can use the ones you sent me in your rotation 

Sheree- Hope you had a great time at the game!

I went to a local park that has hiking trails for a change of pace yesterday. They were out of maps at the main trailhead, so I figured I'd just follow the route the cross country team uses  8 miles and 2 hrs later I was worn out, but it was a beautiful hike, all through the woods, saw lots of deer and rabbits and squirrels. I was able to keep up a 4mph pace, so I was happy. My thighs were singing today, but it was worth it, and the calories burned were like 1400!!! I think I'm going to try to do that once a week while Piper is gone, and once she's back in school, just for a bit of a turbo boost. : 

I'm debating doing cardio max before I go to bed, but I'm afraid I would hurl after the ice cream..LOL! I think I might double up tomorrow instead, do a walk in the morning, then do the dvd in the afternoon.

Tracking-
Fri-
Breakfast- Blackberry yogurt
Lunch- Leftover ribeye
Dinner- Taco Bell- Fresco Steak taquitos and fresco steak soft taco..1 hushpuppy (it's a Long John's/Taco Bell split store).
Snacks- 2 3 musketeer minis, watermelon.

July 2nd- Done!

Sat-
Breakfast- Pineapple yogurt, 1 slice toast.
Lunch- Roast beef on oatnut w/ alpine lace swiss, low fat mayo, FF pringles.
Dinner- 1 rib, LF coleslaw, 1/2 pc corn on the cob.
Snacks- Peach, Breyers RF coffee fudge brownie ice cream.

July 3rd- Done!


----------



## Tricia1972

It's been a fun weekend with family! My sister came home from Chicago yesterday and we've been spending a lot of time together.  As a result, I'm behind on my tracking:

Friday
Breakfast: Iced Tea
Lunch: Chicken Taco, Refried Beans (with black beans - YUM)
Supper: Baked Cod, Baked Potato (plain), One Italian Fry with Cheese

*July 2nd Done*


Saturday
Brunch: Waffle (plain), 1/2 cup fresh raspberries
Supper: Baked Chicken Sandwich, Mashed potatoes with gravy (from Culvers)

*July 3rd Done*


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Well, even though the Twins lost 8-6, we had fun at the game.  Jim Thome hit 2 home runs! We left after Tampa hit a grand slam. 

July 3 food:
B: Life cereal w/blueberries, coffee w/c&s, banana
L: I tried to toast a sandwich thin and have it with PB but it got rock hard!  Ate about half.  Cheez-it Party mix
D: 1/2 bratwurst, kettle corn (I told you it's addicting!)
S: a few bites of the kids' ice cream at the game.
A beer tonight.

JULY 3 DONE
I did go to the store and buy some good fresh fruit.  Having SIL over tomorrow to grill burgers.  
Welcome home from camp Patrick!


----------



## luvsJack

HAPPY FOURTH OF JULY!!!!


Just wanted to drop in and wish everyon a happy and healthy 4th.

Friday:
Breakfast:   ww bagel with cream cheese
Lunch:  Lean Cuisine
Supper:  hamburger, baked fries

Snacks:  Almonds, apple

Saturday:
Breakfast:  Fiber One Cereal, handful of blueberries
Lunch:  WW Sandwich thin with ham, dijoinaise and tomato, watermelon
Snack:  Watermelon (love it!)
Supper: Cobb salad from Wendy's (not so good )


JULY  2 and 3 DONE


Sunday:
Breakfast:  Fiber One Cereal, Skim Milk and Blueberries

Cook Out:  Grilled chicken, pasta salad, sliced tomatos, watermelon




I haven't been tracking really well, so not positive on points but think I am staying close--no excuses just haven't taken the time to write them down.  

The holiday weekend will soon be over, I haven't done too bad and will definitly get right back to keeping close count on those points.


----------



## pwmitch237

HAPPY JULY 4th!
*GOD BLESS AMERICA and OUR TROOPS!*
CELEBRATING 234 YEARS OF AMERICAN FREEDOM!

Thanks for the warm welcome back mndisneygirl, camp was amazing! (It's not your typical camp where you're away in the woods and you have activities planned every 5 seconds, it's on the beach and you get 7 hours of free time each day).

Food Tracking!

Saturday:
Breakfast: Overslept/none
Lunch: Heavenly Ham Wrap 
Dinner: Subway Sandwich (NO DORITOS)
Snack: Smart Pop Popcorn: 100 Cals
Exercise: Cleaned out closet

JULY 3rd DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

Sunday:
Breakfast: Cheerios
Lunch: Acme Oyster House
Dinner: Hot Dogs (2)
Snack: Smart Pop Popcorn
Exercise: Still cleaning....watching fireworks...uhhh..... back on the treadmill tomorrow

July 4th DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

Happy 4th everybody!

"The only place SUCCESS comes before WORK is in the dictionary." - Vince Lombardi


----------



## pipersmom

Hope everyone had a wonderful day! I went to see Eclipse with a couple of friends, and then went to lunch/dinner afterwards. I skimped on cals today because I knew we were going and it's a local pub-type joint. Then this evening went to my Moms to hang out and watch the fireworks 

Brunch- Roast beef & alpine lace on a sammie.
Dinner- grilled chicken breast on a croissant w/ muenster & bacon..low fat honey mustard. (It was sooooo worth skimping all day to eat this sandwich..it was fabulous!!) 1/2 bag of chips.
Snack- Peach
Calories- Around 1100 (1310-1660) (I had to do the components of the sandwich on spark, so I'm guesstimating a bit..the total cals there looked low..they said 963. LOL)

July 4th- Done!


----------



## Duchie

Good morning everyone!

Gosh I sure have missed you folks.  I've had family in town all week long.  Sometimes we had a blast, sometimes they drove me nuts.  But they're family and I love them all.

One that kind of drove me nuts was my grandmother.  She's 98 and still very healthy physically, but mentally she's just depressed.  My mom was her only child and since she died, my DGM feels useless, unneeded, in the way, no matter how many times you tell her otherwise.  She's just determined to be miserable and wants everyone else to feel the same way.  I just got tired of reassuring her how much I DO love her and wanted her here.  It just got to be very stressful after a few days.

Today we had an awesome day.  We rented a party barge out on the lake for several hours.  We went early in the morning when it wasn't quite so hot and were heading back home just as it started to get crowded so the timing was perfect.  We docked at an "island" and I jumped in the water to watch the kids right away.  I was in the water treading water, swimming after kids or runaway noodles for the better part of 3 1/2 hours.  We all agreed that that could count as my workout for today!    I got majorly sunburned on my face though.  

Right now I am totally exhausted.  So why am I not sleeping, you ask?  Well..... because my smoke detector keeps giving off false alarms.  It happened a couple of times last night, and then just once or twice today but since I went to bed (or tried to) it's been happening twice an hour or so.    DH and I were just up trying to find the cause and while he was able to go back to sleep, I'm not having much luck.  It doesn't help that I'm thinking about DD - she's going back to Memphis with my brother for a week.  We'll meet in the middle next weekend to bring her home, and I know she's going to have a great time.  But I'm sure going to miss her.

Anyway, food-wise I did well this week.  My weight for the week was *-0.2* and I'm very pleased with that, especially since I haven't worked out all week long.  And since my DGM insisted on making my favorite type of cookie (you know, telling me how great I looked while simultaneously looking very hurt that I wasn't eating any), and we had birthday cake on Friday (from Nothing Bundt Cakes - if you haven't tried them don't because they are fabulously good and you will not be able to stop eating it).

I have to admit I didn't track my food thoroughly today.  One of these days I"m not going to be in weight-loss mode and I'm going to have to make good choices without having to track every bite.  And I think I did OK - only had two alcoholic drinks, smart sandwich, skipped the chips altogether on the boat.  This afternoon I only sampled the dips to make sure they were OK (so I had 3 tortilla chips, two tsp of dip and one tsp of hummus), skipped all of the munchies, ate 1/2 of a grilled chicken breast and only 1/2 slice of key lime pie.  And I felt too full.  I'll try to remember it all and get it entered into WW tomorrow but I feel really good about the day.

I think I'll go try the sleep thing again.


----------



## pipersmom

Good morning all! I'm -3.3 for the week! That puts me at 18.2 down since May 31! 

Barb- Have you checked to see if it's the batteries in your smoke detectors? You prob have, but figured I'd ask just in case. Sounds like you had a fun but tiring week! Go you for losing this week with everything you had going on. I understand what you mean about the tracking, I have a much better idea now of what's okay and what's not so I'm not entering every meal right after I eat it..much easier! Hope you were able to get some sleep!


----------



## Tricia1972

I had an awesome first week!  I ended up being *down -9.8*!!  I know that it's a false read because lots of that is water weight, but it still feels great to see such a big number to start off.  Even if it is fake. 

I had a fun and relaxing weekend with the family this weekend, and managed to not derail the diet even while seeing Toy Story 3 yesterday!

Sunday
Breakfast - Toast with butter and jam
Supper - McDonald's Hamburger Happy Meal with Diet Coke 

*July 4th Done!*


----------



## stayhomemom77

Fabulous weigh ins so far ladies!!!  

Tricia, I lost 10.8 my first week and it was likely mostly water but stayed off so I don't call it FAKE!!  I don't think you should either.

I too have a loss to report this week, although for several days there I didn't think there was going to be.   I did a fair amount of exercising and didn't use a single flex point and ended up being down 1.4 lbs.  I am now sitting at 19 pounds lost total since May 24th and MY LOWEST FOR 2010!!!!  

I had a couple of cravings for junk food this week for the first time in a month but I was able to successfully avoid indulging in them and used some acceptable substitutions instead.  

This week we will be traveling a little bit so I am not going to be able to exercise quite as much and I'll probably have to use up some of those flex points this time around.

I likely won't check in again until Thursday or Friday so have a great week everyone!!!


----------



## pwmitch237

Duchie said:


> My weight for the week was -0.2  and I'm very pleased with that, especially since I haven't worked out all week long.



A loss is a loss!



pipersmom said:


> Good morning all! I'm -3.3 for the week! That puts me at 18.2 down since May 31!



WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO! 



Tricia1972 said:


> I had an awesome first week!  I ended up being *down -9.8*!!  I know that it's a false read because lots of that is water weight, but it still feels great to see such a big number to start off.  Even if it is fake.



It's not fake, as any loss is a loss, everybody's first week is usually big. I lost 8 pounds my first week.



stayhomemom77 said:


> Fabulous weigh ins so far ladies!!! _*( & gent)*_
> 
> ended up being down 1.4 lbs.  I am now sitting at 19 pounds lost total since May 24th and MY LOWEST FOR 2010!!!!



Woohooo! 

I too am -3 lbs this morning. Woohoo! Which means I'm now at 196.2 I'm so close to my Goal, I'm so excited. Time to go push it to the gym even harder to kick it back into high gear.

Have a great day everyone! I'll check in tonight for food! (me get hungry....lol)

"Don't ask me if the CHANGE is worth it, Ask yourself if YOU are worth it." - Michael Ventrella (NBC's _The Biggest Loser_ 9's Champion)


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Hey everyone!  Great job!
I'm -2 for the week!!  I'm super excited.  I am down 13 since I started keeping track!  I am now about at the weight I was when I got married 13 years ago!!  I'm thinking I can reasonably lose another 5 and then try to maintain that.  I need to start toning up - especially around the middle.  I really don't have a waist!  

I've got the beginnings of a cold or something - started yesterday with a sore throat, sinus headache.  The humidity is not helping!!!  But I am medicating and drinking tea.  It does help me not eat too much since it hurts to swallow!

Tracking for yesterday:
B: 2 pieces bacon, 2 choc. chip pancakes, tea w/ honey
L: summer sausage, cheese and a couple ritz crackers
S: Luna bar, craisins
D: Cheeseburger, 2 corn on the cob, watermelon

JULY 4 DONE

So far today I've just been drinking tea.  We'll see how much I can eat.

Tricia - Way to get started!! I actually like that first big water weight loss.  It's kind of inspirational - it gets you going.  It's nice to see the number go down no matter the cause.  You can feel like - hey, I can do this!  I want the number to stay down.  That's how I look at it.  It's like once you break a milestone # - say 200 - you never want to see the 2 there again.


----------



## stitchfan23

Good morning everyone,

I am going to be the first downer of the morning.  I am +2.2lbs this week but i am owning it and moving on.  This is a new week and a new start.  I have already hit the treadmill this morning and will hit the bike later on.  I had a lengthy discussion with hubby yesterday and reconfirmed with him what I am doing and what I need from him.  He admitted that he hasn't been that big  a help lately and that he admitted that he to has put on weight so we are back at it stronger than ever.  I thought I knew what I was doing and was finding it easy so I stopped tracking and started having treats that I though weren't that bad for me (more regularily than I should have) I just found out that one of those not so bad for me treats was 670 calories!!!!  I know it is the treats and the snacking that are doing me in so NO MORE! My competative self is coming out (which I need).  When we started this journey and when Dawn would post the weights I would always check to see where I stacked up and I was always up near the top with the most weight lost, now I am near the bottom and I don't like it.  Kicks me in the butt to show at least a 2.4lbs loss next week as that will finally put me in the next 10's.


----------



## Tricia1972

Thanks for the encouragement on the initial loss! 

I totally hear you Sheree! I said good bye to my 190's this week and even had a personal ceremony when they were gone.  Wishing them farewell and hoping they never ever return!

This week I'd love to say good bye to the 180's!!  I'd have to lose 3.3 lbs to be 179.9 next week, and that seems manageable.  I think that I'll make that my goal for the week!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Good morning!!!

Hope everyone had a safe and happy 4th!!!

I will tabulate the totals and get them posted tonight.  I will be gone for a week starting Saturday but am going to try and get internet reception to still get totals for next Monday.  (Up in the north woods and will get a ride into town with Treyner as he needs to get online for school that week still.)

Can't wait to see all the success!!!!


----------



## Stacybaeasm

Hi Everyone!  I hope you all had a great holiday.  I was in rehearsal all day yesterday so no grilling, no partying, no fireworks for me.  That's ok.  I find that no firework shows stack up to disney anymore so I get all my fireworks when I go to Disney.

I am -4 for the week!!!  I couldn't believe it myself when I got on the scale this morning.  Finally, I am moving again.  I only have to lose 4 more pounds to be at the lowest weight I've been in over 5 years.  Of course, I still have a lot to go, but it's a start!!!


----------



## pwmitch237

Great to hear about all of you LOSERS!!!!! (and I mean that in the nicest way)... 

Food tracking: 
Breakfast: Cheerios
Lunch: Sandwich/Popcorn/Diet Snapple
Dinner: Grilled Veggies/Tilapia/Stuffed Salmon/1/8 of a pizza
Snack: Hot Dog/Frap

EXERCISE: Treadmill: 50:22, 5K (-356)/Bike: 20:00, 3.3miles (-128)

Totals: 1585 calories, 52g of Fat, 55g of Sugar, 173g of Carbs, and 120g of Protein

July 5 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

"Without self-discipline, SUCCESS is IMPOSSIBLE, period." - Lou Holtz


----------



## pipersmom

Hooray for everyone making it through another week!!

Nothing too exciting for me today, did Cardio Max this morning and happily it is getting easier!

Patrick- I just have to say..you are such an inspiration! I wish that I had started down this road 20 yrs ago. I hope you are very proud of what you're achieving, this is going to have such a positive effect on the rest of your life. 

Tracking-
Breakfast- Egg beaters omelette w/ cheese & ham, yoplait light.
Lunch- Lean Cuisine Chicken Alfredo Florentine.
Dinner- NY Strip, green peppers, tomatoes, cukes w/ FF Ranch, 1 breadstick.
Snacks- York mini, FF pringles, LivActive pudding.

Cals- 1237 (1310-1660)

July 5th- Done!


----------



## pwmitch237

pipersmom said:


> Patrick- I just have to say..you are such an inspiration! I wish that I had started down this road 20 yrs ago. I hope you are very proud of what you're achieving, this is going to have such a positive effect on the rest of your life.



Awww.....thanks (I now have a huge smile on my face)! I'm very proud of what I've done, and I've inspired a few people around here. It's already been such a positive experience that I know I will never see 200... (unless it's muscle weight) again. You all are such an inspiration to me, and keep pushing me to do better!

- Patrick

btw: Pipersmom, can you do quotes again Thursday - Monday?

"Words, words, words....just STOP TALKING and DO IT!" - Bob Harper


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

Quick weight post. Has been a long weekend and I'm exhausted! Down -2 this week.  Its around 2-3, but a solid 2 pounds.  The 16s that I was talking about on Friday fit really well!!  Also, found a pair of khaki capris that I haven't worn in at least three years, and even then they were tight, and they are loose! Score!! Off to bed, have to get up early to study for a mid-term.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Well, being sort of sick today I didn't eat much.

Three pieces of toast w/marg. and honey or jam
Lots of tea w/ honey
Cheez-it snack mix - way too much, but salty felt good on my throat.
About 5 bites mac &Cheese
handful of craisins
Oh - and a small bowl of Toy Story Ice cream!  It's light vanilla with lemon swirls.  Felt good on the throat.

Yup, think that's it.  Wonder how many calories are in advil and sudafed??

Good night!


----------



## gellybean

Sorry I missed weigh in y'all! Just got back in from my parent's. Had a great day yesterday, with domino playing, barbeque and fireworks! 

The snag came this morning early. My sister ended up back in the hospital. Bleeding too much from her surgery site. 

She seems to not be critical. But they had to pack her to get her to quit bleeding so much. So they admitted her to monitor her for 24 hours.

We went up the hospital tonight. She seems in good spirits but I think the Xanax is probably helping that a little. 


I didn't weigh in this morning because we were at my mom's.  Will weigh in tomorrow morning and post it. Expecting another gain. 

The good news is I didn't eat any cupcakes!! 

But I did have banana bread, and potato salad. Didn't do nearly as bad on sweets this holiday weekend. Only had one individual size ice cream, out of the four that were in the fridge. So that was a big plus for me. 

I bought a new sweater today that's a 1x. 

So I've had several small victories, just not on the scale. 

I'm going to track everything this week. A little under 2 weeks til the mini beach vakay for my cousin's wedding. Would love to lose another 5+ lbs before then. 

Will post and catch up tomorrow. And post tracking for food logs and veggies for last week.

Should be back home to stay for the week, thank goodness. Ready to be home and have some normalcy.

Congrats to all you big FAT losers!!  Get it?




Night y'all!


----------



## tebi73

Man - it's been a hectic weekend!  I had inventory @ work on Friday and my grandmother had hip-replacement surgery on Friday too.  So, I was @ the hospital w/ her until 8:30 Friday night, then I went back up there on Saturday for a while.  Then had to go shopping for a baby shower gift and for stuff to make a covered dish for the baby shower.  Then had to study and prepare for my sunday school lesson for Sunday (I teach the Beginners class - ages 2-5).  Then Sunday, I had church and the baby shower right after church.  Then had church again Sunday night and had to run my kiddo over to my mom's to spend the night.  Then yesterday, my grandmother got to come home from the hospital, so I helped out over there for a little bit and then took my kiddo & my nephew swimming @ my cousins house and then went to a cookout @ my MIL's.  I feel like I had to come to work today to take a break! 

Here's my food journal for the past few days:

Friday - July 2nd
Bfast:  Egg Biscuit from Chick-fil-a
Lunch:  2 slices Pepperoni Pizza
Dinner:  Chicken Salad sandwich from Panera Bread

Total Cals:  1710

Saturday - July 3rd
Bfast:  None
Lunch:  Sushi - 3 California Rolls, 2 Cucumber Rolls, 3/4 c. Veggie Lo-Mein, 1/2 c. veggie fried rice
Dinner:  Small can Beefaroni, Peanut Butter Sandwich

Total Cals: 1700

Sunday - July 4th
Bfast:  None
Lunch:  1/2 c. Pasta Salad, 1/2 c. Potato Salad, 1/2 c. Banana Pudding, 1 c. Vegetable Soup, 1/2 Egg Salad Sandwich
Dinner:  1 piece cube steak w/ onions, 1/2 c. mashed potatoes, 1/2 c. broccoli w/ cheese
Snack:  3 Chips Ahoy Reduced Fat Cookies

Total Cals:  1392

Monday - July 5th
Bfast:  None
Lunch:  Cheeseburger w/ Lettuce, Tomato & Onion, 1/2 order Onion Strings
Dinner:  Cheeseburger w/ Lettuce & Tomato, 1/2 c. potato salad, 1/2 c. pork-n-beans, 1/2 c. banana pudding

Total Cals:  1500

JULY 2ND DONE
JULY 3RD DONE
JULY 4TH DONE
JULY 5TH DONE


----------



## tlenzendorf

Hey everybody!  Doing a drivethru hello!  Another crazy busy weekend.  Only 2 weeks of class left and then I will have more time for you all.  Good news is I did the 5k this weekend.  I didn't do as well as I wanted to, I had to walk 3 times.  It was a different environment than I am used to running in which definitely took away from my ability to run the whole thing.  I did it in 36:13.  We are planning another fall 5k.  Back to our regularly scheduled program of homework now


----------



## stitchfan23

Good morning,

Tracking time.  I know our tracking goes Thurs to Thurs but since this is a new week and a new start I am tracking from yesterday...

July 5th

Breakfast - Yoplait source peach yogurt (35 cal)
Lunch - 2 pcs Wonder+ bread, margarine, peanut butter (417 cals)
Dinner - 2 chicken kabobs, new potatoes, 2 cobs of corn (776 cals  I didn't realize corn had so many cals - Over 350 for 2 cobs)
Snack - fat free pudding, nectarine, homemade rice krispie square. (180 cals)

Total cals - 1408 (allowed 1200-1550 so a little higher than I would like)

JULY 5th Done - JULY 5th Veggies done


----------



## Duchie

Phew!  Finally got all of my company on their way, finished the post-company laundry palooza, and slept (yay!).  Today it's back to the routine of daily life which is just fine with me.  For now, anyway. 

Seems we've had quite a few nice losses this week - way to go!  Stacy I was particularly happy to see yours because you're sounding so upbeat again.  I hope you're feeling better!

Dawn, how are things with your dad?  I've been thinking about you and hoping all was going better.

Amanda, we did check the batteries in the smoke detectors but that wasn't the problem.  Ours are all hard-wired and as it turns out this type of false alarm happens when they get something in them, most likely dust or spiders.  So DH and I were running around at midnight blasting them all with compressed air.  I was worried about disturbing all of my company, but then I realized that no one could possibly be sleeping through all that beeping anyway.

Sheree, I assure you Sudafed has no calories!  Hope you're feeling better soon!

Tricia I'm impressed with your 5K.  Thanks for taking a quick study break to pop in here and say hi.

Aimee have you tried the Zumba yet?  I'm still working on the intro one where they teach you the steps, but I'm close to trying the express workout soon.

Hey, does anyone here have a fabulous cure for a nasty sunburn?  There are a couple of spots on my face (just below my eyes and across my nose) that are still an angry red.  I've used aloe gell and Noxema but it's still pretty bad.  It doesn't hurt as much though.  Here's my PSA for the day:  Sunscreen really does need to be replaced every year!


----------



## PixiePlanner

I am sure I am breaking a rule but I refused to get on a scale this morning. 

I was gone all weekend to my brother's house. He throws a huge 4th party every year to celebrate his sons' birthdays. His wife's family is from the Philippines and do they know how to cook!! DD & DS love going there when they know SisIL's parents will be there. I don't want to know how much I have gained. TOO MUCH. I don't think I was ever hungry from Friday night when we arrived to Monday noon when we left. Thank goodness we don't have any Asian food stores around here or I would be collecting all the recipes and cooking them here. As it is she sends me home with enough leftovers to eat for a few days. I have Lumpia and Pancit in my fridge right now...calling my name... I will wait until dinner, I will wait until dinner, I will wait until dinner. 

Good news is that we came home to find our garden needed attending. DH found 6 ripe pickle size cucumbers. I then went out and found 3 more. I had one last night as a snack. Yum!


----------



## gellybean

Trying a new format. Tried of quoting a ton of things and then losing it or deleting the wrong formatting code etc. So I'm stealing Jane's idea of using a separate word window as I read.  Jane! Here goes:


*Jane* - It is so difficult to focus on you when life is happening around you, isn't it? BUT that's what makes or breaks me on weight loss, because life is always going to get in the way. Have to continue to put yourself first, and that's hard for me. I was happy to get back in those jeans too!! I'm gonna shout from the rooftops when I get into a size 16 again!!! WOOT!!

*Sherry* - So glad you're back on and back on track!! So sorry to hear about all the illness your family had!! ICK! 
Cutttttttttte pics of Noah!!

*TriciaN* - Thanks for the good luck wishes on my cupcake battle! I did it!! I'm gonna have to track down some of that Pomegranate Chipotle sauce. I loveeeeeee anything chipotle. I had an opportunity to go to a Tastefully Simple party a year ago and had something come up at the last minute and didn't make it.   
Glad you had a great week with your sister!! 
Holy HUGE weightloss Batman!! 9.8 lbs is awesome!! You may not have a huge loss next week but if that weight stays off, you bet your boots you can count it as a real loss!! 
Bon Voyage 190s!! 

*Dawn* - way to park far away and get a walk in!! I still get sore doing things I think I shouldn't. I bet Zumba is gonna kick my tush. YAY for having healthy choices back in the fridge. Hope things are getting better on your end, sweetie!!  Have a fabulous time on your trip!! 

*Sharon* - Glad you enjoyed the movie!! Congrats on your new contract and your raise!!  I may have to try Wendy's Apple salad. The picture looked yummy. I wonder if they could leave the bleu cheese off for me? Can't stand the stuff. And it seems to be on EVERY thing lately.

*CrabbyAmy* - your graduate assistantship sounds really hard but really awesome!! You get paid and get school paid for!!?? 
Congrats on the inches lost!!!!! 

WOOT at getting back into a pair of capris you haven't worn in 3 years!! SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck on the mid-term.


*Cary* - Been there as far as spiraling out of control. I think the true test is getting back on track!! Way to accept the damage and move forward!

*Patrick* -  back!! Glad you had a great time at camp and lost weight to boot!! So close to your goal! Can't wait to celebrate with you when you reach it!!!

*Sheree* - Thank you for the well wishes for my family to get some relief. I think things are turning.  Sorry your Twins lost!! 
Hope you feel better soon!! So exciting that you are at the weight you were when you got married. I totally meant to try on my wedding dress this weekend while I was at my mom's house. I have no clue how much I weighed when we got married but am willing to bet I'm smaller now than I was. Only way to find out is to try on the dress that I had to suck in to get zipped up on my wedding day! 

*Amanda* - HOLY Cow at 8 miles!!!! That's awesome! Did you do the cardio max? Did ya hurl? LOL
That grilled chicken breast on croissant sandwich sounds yummy!!! Did you make it or eat it at a restaurant?!

*Barb* - Glad you had a good week, despite your family driving you nuts. Glad you're back on the boards!! Your party barge sounds like a lot of fun!! And it definitely sounds like you could count your activity as your workout!! WHEW! I'd be pleased with -.2 too!! Sorry about your crazy smoke alarms going off!
I am happy to return to the normal routine of daily life too!! But as you said, there's a definite qualifier of "for now" on the normalcy! It'll be turned on it's head again next week. CRAZY!
No Zumba yet. I got the confirmation number but it hasn't arrived.  Can't wait to start though. Congrats on starting the express program soon!

*Julie* - Way to be at your lowest weight this year!!!! And way to curb those cravings. Have fun on your travels!! Flex points are there for a reason. I'm sure you'll be fine. 

*Heather *- Holy cow at the corn calories!! NUTS! Way to own it and move forward!! I bet your gonna crush that 2.4 lbs loss next week. Nothing wrong with a little healthy competition. Bring it!! 

*Stacy* - WOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Way to go girl!! So glad you saw a move on your scale in the direction you wanted!!  A start is a start!! :

*AllisonNC* - I'm exhausted just reading your hectic weekend report. WOWZER! Hope you got the break you needed at work and last night!  Wishing your grandmother a smooth recovery!! 

*Tricia L* - Good luck on the last two weeks of your class!! And congrats on your 5k!

*Jessica* - There's no weigh in rule, or any other kind of rule really. It's all what you feel comfortable with. I bet the food was reallllly good!! We have a great Asian market. I'm kinda glad hubby hasn't gotten serious about learning Asian cooking styles yet. Italian is bad enough.
Yay for having a healthy snack waiting for you in the garden!! 


Personal update:

YAY! I think I'm all caught up.

Good news- they let my sister go home (again). They got the bleeding stopped and her blood levels are where they want them so it looks like everything is on the mend! 

Other good news, at least from my point of view, I was only up .6 lbs this morning. WHEW!

Not too bad all things considered. 

Started tracking again in Livestrong as of today. 

Hope everyone is having a great Tuesday. It's super nice to just be at home  and it just be me and the boys and not worry about my sister!! I'm actually enjoying normal chores like  Where's the HUGE relief smilie?!!?

We leave a week from tomorrow for our mini beach vakay!! I'm getting excited!! Though the sad news is they just found tar balls on the beach in Galveston last week. First time that any of the oil spill has hit Texas coastlines. Most of its flowing to the east. They think the oil may have come from the bottom of a boat, like a tanker or something HUGE, from the gulf and not from currents but they have no way of knowing.  So sad!!

Check in with you guys later!! I've soooooooo missed my skinny island peeps!!


----------



## stitchfan23

Thanks Gellybean for the well wishes and I'm glad to hear your sister is doing better.  Excuse me, I have to pee...

Sorry, after 3 litres (48 glasses) of water today I couldn't wait 

Tracking for July 6th

Breakfast - Yoplait Source Yogurt (36 cals)
Lunch - 2 pcs light rye bread with margarine (210 cals)
Dinner - 1 cup new potatoes, margarine & a can of haggis (yummo)
Snack - nectarine, 2 homemade rice krispie squares (300)

July 6th DONE


----------



## pwmitch237

FOOD JOURNAL TIME!!!!
(And once again I feel out of the loop, don't have the time to catch up...)

Personal Victory today: My jeans once again, fell off of me.... had to go dig out old ones!!!! (Which means I've lost *4* inches off my waist. WOO!)

Breakfast: Heavenly Ham wrap (woke up late...hehehe)
Lunch: Corn Dog - Sonic (more like Linner....about 2pm)
Dinner: Popcorn/Hot Dog
Snacks: diet Snapple & 2 servings of cheerios (I only ate this after I realized I had only ate 935 calories...and I have to eat over 1200, or my metabolism slows down)

Exercise: Cleaning/to find my old pants...hehe Love that kind of exercise

Totals: 1215 calories, 36g of Fat, 53g of Sugar, 175g of Carbs (EEK), 52g of Protein

July 6th DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

"Don't quit on me! You know why? BECAUSE QUITTING ON ME IS QUITTING ON YOURSELF!" - Jillian Michaels


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Food for today:
B: Life cereal w/blueberries, toast w/marg and honey
L: Greek yogurt w/ blueberries, raspberries
Yellow pepper slices
Red pepper slices
String cheese
TEA w/honey
D: 1/2 pork chop, mashed potatoes w/gravy, baked beans
S: Cheez-it party mix, 1 special dark mini, 2 mini peppermint patties
I might have a bit of ice cream to soothe my scratchy sore throat.

JULY 6 DONE
Veggies DONE

Patrick - HA!  Love the exercise - finding pants!  Congrats on going down in size!

Gellybean - glad to hear things are getting better. You didn't even hardly gain with all that stress!  Way to go!

You guys - we are doing AWESOME, no BEYOND AWESOME, IT'S BE-AWESOME!!!


----------



## pipersmom

Patrick- You're very welcome, and I'm more than happy to do the quotes whenever you need me to. : Very cool going down to smaller pants!

Aimee- I did not do cardio max that night, I just knew I would toss...lol. I'm going back to the 8 miler tomorrow, once Piper is home on Thursday evening, I won't be able to go anywhere neat to walk (if I want to go more than a mile anyway, lol.) and I want to take advantage of the opportunity! The chicken criossant was from a restaurant, I would never cook something like that now, LOL! I'm glad your sister is out of the hospital, and hope she'll be able to stay out this time. 

Barb- I want to live in your house, I didn't even know smoke alarms could be wired in! LOL! Glad it's still not driving you nuts though.

So I went to the specialty running store today to get fitted for either orthotics or new shoes. I was disappointed. The guy that helped me refused to show me orthotics that might help in the shoes I have. (I halfway expected this.) I told him I could do new shoes, but was on a budget (told him the amount, etc), and he started bringing out shoes. My heels slid big time in all 4 pairs he brought out. I asked about trying men's shoes (the heel cups are usually narrower), and he had no interest at all, said, and I quote, "We have plenty of women's shoes in all widths and sizes, you don't need men's shoes."  There were two pair I tried that were better fits *my heels were still slipping significantly* when I asked about the price, they were both 20-30 over what I had.  He said he could order a pair I had already tried in a wide and they'd be in after about a week and they'd call me. I said fine, left, and took my newfound knowledge to Dick's Sporting Goods. I honestly hated to do that, and if I had gotten better service at the running store, I probably wouldn't have. At any rate, the staff there was very helpful, I found a nice pair of Brook's MENS shoes that work well, and they reassured me that if they didn't work I could return them within 30 days, no questions asked! They were also enough under my budget that I could get a Nathan Shadow belt, that has a pouch that will hold my id, house key, and cell phone. I'm cautiously optimistic about the shoes, and will keep you all updated..lol.

So my other "fun" experience of the day was lunch. Mom and I decided to go to a good seafood place. It had been yrs since we'd been there and they'd changed to a fixed price menu..all the lunches were 6.99. You could get either fried or broiled, so I got the broiled trout. Apparently, I need to ask more questions next time, when it came out the trout was still swimming...just in BUTTER! It didn't even occur to me to ask about how it was broiled, lol. I ate 1 of the 4 fillets, and blotted the rest thoroughly before bringing them home. We figure prob a pat of butter (1inx1in, 1/3 in thick) for each fillet. 

So tracking for the day-
Breakfast- 1 tbsp pb on sammie thin, peach.
Lunch- "Broiled" trout, 1/2 baked potato w/ salt only, 6 grape sized hushpuppies.
Dinner- Healthy Choice turkey medallions.
Snacks- Mickey D's small wild berry smoothie..this was very good..210 cals, and .5 gram of fat..lots of carbs though- 48g. They use fruit, low-fat yogurt and ice. This afternoon- Seattle's Best Non fat iced coffee w/ sugar free hazelnut syrup.

Cals- 1,177 (1310-1660)

July 6th- Done!


----------



## lizzyb5280

Hello castaways...

Just wanted to say I'm still around.  I've had a hard time getting back into the habit of food tracking, esp. with so much life going on around us.  But I'm slowly trying to get all the cr@p out of the house and replace it with healthier options, and working on increasing my activity levels.  Friday night I got the Biggest Loser game for the Wii!  Was extremely busy over the weekend, but got into it yesterday.  Did both the regularly scheduled fitness training in the morning before DD got up, as well as an extra training during her naptime.  Did some Wii boxing during her nap today, and will do another BL fitness training in the morning.


----------



## luvsJack

Just running through to say good morning and give my weigh in for the week (sorry so late, with the holiday and our weird summer work schedule I have my days all messed up).    Weighed in at WW last night  +/-0  which I will take and RUN after the holiday weekend and having dh home all 4 days and wanting to eat out or cook something special all 4 days.

Got right back in the groove yesterday:

Breakfast:  sandwich thin with 1 TB reduced fat PB and sliced strawberries

Lunch:  Lean Cuisine Steamer:  Shanghai Shrimp

Snacks:  6 WW Ritz., 1 wedge laughing cow cheese, grapes
             1 bag of Munchies (BAD, BAD, BAD=5 points for one little bag )

Supper:  Leftover grilled chicken leg, sweet potato

Total:  27 points (even with the 5 pt. bag of Munchies!)    

JULY 6 DONE!! 

Gellybean:  Thanks for the congrats.  And I think they will leave off the blue cheese.  I was told that they put it on right before they add the chicken breast.  I would like to ask them to give it to me on the side, I like it but would like a little less of it.  


Anyone here have a swimming pool?  I take care of my Mom's and we are having HECK with it this year.  Started the summer with having to replace the pump motor.  (it went out at the end of summer last year)  So, the water was in pretty bad shape when we started and hasn't been clear all summer!  I have had it tested every week and added all the chemicals they tell me to.  The color will change from green to teal but not clear.    My testing kit says the chlorine is right and the Ph is right, I will have to do the remaining tests today because it started storming yesterday when I was trying to do it.  It is under two live oak trees so we do have a lot of leaves that go into the pool but I try to get them out daily.  Any suggestion???  

I swear, filling it in and making a flower bed is sounding like a good idea!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Morning all.  Dad is having surgery this afternoon to try and fix his knee.  They want to take muscle from his good leg and put it in his knee that has the staff infection.  Several concerns obviously.
#1  Will it work and will he have use of his knee if it does?
#2  Does he risk spreading the staff to the new wound?
#3  If it spreads or new wound does not heal - is he better off having it in the leg with the amputation or creating a new issue in good leg?
#4  If they have to amputate higher - will it mean it is so high they cannot do a prosthetic still?

It is emotionally draining and I am spent.  Going to Burn Camp on Saturday for a week and feel guilty about being gone but it will be a good time and I need it.

Again - send your results in on Monday and I will try to get somewhere I can still get the details reported next week.  The stats are on the home computer so I will try and finagle e-mailing it to myself.  If I cannot accomplish it - I will do it when I get back.

Dan is gone 24/7 with travel for work - so he is not on here much at all.

If you old timers on here will remember Shannn who is my friend from Tennessee who posted here in the beginning - I wanted to let you know she did have her bi-pass surgery yesterday and all good thought and prayers for a successful journey and speedy recovery would be awesome.

It is hot here and really humid.  The sticky air is the worst with 10,000 lakes to pull moisture from.  I try and go without air conditioning all summer and tough it out, use fans, be at the lakes when hot etc... but I am thinking of caving.   Maybe I am getting old! 

I will post the results from this week in a few minutes.


----------



## tlenzendorf

Take your time Dawn!  We are in no hurry.  We all know how life is and you are certainly having a time right now.  I'm glad Shannn had her surgery and came out well.  Here's to a speedy recovery!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Duchie said:


> One that kind of drove me nuts was my grandmother.  She's 98 and still very healthy physically, but mentally she's just depressed.


I wanted to respond to you and let you know I am so sorry for that dynamic in the relationship.  I can tell you love her a ton and she is lucky to have you!    


BTW - I am so freakin proud of our huge losers!!!!    

I sent out a ton of reminders for weight stats...I am sure with the 4th people are gone and some may have forgotten.  Add that to the fact I did not post the last 2 weeks the tallys and you have a mess!

I will give a bit of time to get some more numbers in!


----------



## Dizneydawn

*Hey Castaways!!!  Thinking of a challenge with prizes for strictly our team - a way to keep up the motivation for those doing well and a drive for those flailing!

I need your feedback but an idea have is:

Pair up 2 people within our team that are close in weight for a 3 week challenge.  

The one who looses the most at the end of the four weeks gets a magnet for the fridge from the one who did not.  The magnet can be anything that represents the state from the sender.

It would not be very expensive to send a magnet in an envelope and yet having that motivation on the fridge would be great to see.

It involves nothing else than doing what we do anyway and that is report our weight - I just would then watch the 2 that are competing for the end results.

At the end of the challenge - we would switch partners and it starts over.

Let me know if you like it, hate it or anywhere in between!  Just trying to keep us moving forward or moving at all on that scale!!!

This would not be mandatory to participate in of course - you could do it or not as you choose.  We can change it up for those who hit goal - and decide on a challenge for minutes exercised for example so those who have done well or do not have any to lose can still be involved!  
Let me know guys!*


----------



## tebi73

I feel back to normal now after my crazy hectic weekend, but I still have to get my eating back on track.  I haven't done too terribly bad, but not too terribly great either!

Food Journal for Tuesday - July 6th
Bfast:  Bagel with 1 Scrambled Egg & 1 slice cheese
Lunch:  Whopper Jr. w/ Lettuce, Tomato & Ketchup, Small Fry
Dinner:  Taco Bell Bean Burrito, 1/2 order Cinnamon Twists, 1/2 c. Pasta Salad

Total Cals:  1750

*JULY 6TH DONE*

I did swim laps for an hour today, so I did get some exercise in to compensate for my fast food lunch & dinner....


----------



## stitchfan23

Dawn,
Sounds like a good idea to me.  I always like and need a little competition to keep me going.


----------



## tlenzendorf

I love that idea!


----------



## PixiePlanner

This might be exactly what I need.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Ok - send me a Pm confirming you want to join - and I will pair up the group.  Lets start this Monday July 12th and run through Monday August 2nd weigh in.  That way I am back from SC as well.

Going there the 22-31st to drop off Treyner.  At least some of the water  retention should be gone after 2 days back from all that sitting in the car!

Do we want others to know who is paired with who or keep that private.  I can send it via pm or post here - thoughts?


----------



## GaRain

Sometimes competition is great motivation!

I haven't been here much on this thread lately because I was so depressed.
I gained 6 lbs!  I have since lost that, but haven't gone beyond.  I am way behind on my goal for this month and the snacking is not helping!
I have found some hershey 100 snacks, so hoping that kicks my cravings in the booty!
Not going out to dinner as much should help too.

My dad fell on Monday and I spent most of the afternoon/evening with him in the ER.  I tell the incoming nurse that he has a face would that is still bleeding and he is on plavix - and we wait for 2 freakin' hours before someone sees him.  We used just about all their kleenex....I am still angry about this.  People came in after us were taken back before...with no "obvious" medical conditions.....Man, the nurse practicioner didn't even put medicine on the gashes in his face until I said something!

Ok, blood pressure is going up, must stop.   Maybe this will motivate me on the treadmill this afternoon - it is cardio day!
Now if Aunt Flo will just be nice to me, it will all be good....


----------



## stitchfan23

> Do we want others to know who is paired with who or keep that private. I can send it via pm or post here - thoughts?



I don't care either way.

Tracking for July 7th

Breakfast - Yoplait Yogurt (35 cals)
Lunch - 10 cornbread crackers and 2 pcs of cheese (340 cals)
Dinner - 1/2 large Michalina's pasta & meatballs, cesear salad, 1.5 pcs of garlic bread (about 700 cals)
Snack - Thinsation 100 cal cookie bar, nectarine, homemade rice krispie square, 1 serving of scoops with salsa (590 cals)

JULY 7th Done - JULY 7th VEGGIES DONE


----------



## gellybean

Count me half in! 

I'd love to do it the next time around.

But for this first 3 weeks I'm gonna be gone nearly 2 of those 3 weeks and will be in Disney when the challenge is up and off the internet for like 10 days! 

So definitely would like the healthy competition, just bad timing for me!


 Dawn for all that your dad is going through, and therefore you are going through. Miss you around here but totally understand. Hope you and fam have a great time at Burn Camp!! 

Glad to hear Shann had her surgery and all went well! Sending her fat loss vibes!! 

Tracking for yesterday:

Breakfast - 2 slices banana nut bread (leftover from the 4th, it's all gone now!) w 1 tbsp light canola butter
Lunch - Big salad with broccoli and carrots and purple cabbage and romaine and salad pizzazz cherry cranberry pecano (YUM!!! Love this stuff!!) and 2 tbsp balsamic dressing. 1 jello mousse cup
Dinner - 1 healthy choice meatloaf classic dinner with dessert 

Total cals for the day 
1355

Tuesday, July 6  DONE

It felt good to get back to tracking and to not feel so bloated and fat from eating so much. Even if the scale hasn't crept back up that much, I still feel FAT when I eat the way I shouldn't and skinny when I'm watching what I'm putting in my mouth. The mental part of this journey is HUGE for me. Pun intended. 

I am going to post trackers today if it kills me. I'm gonna go ahead and write up everyone through yesterday so I'm ahead for next week's. It's not too late to post your tracking!! 

Have a fabulous hump day everyone!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I like the idea of the challenge too, but we will be on our Disney trip during the latter portion of it. So I will join in the next round.

Dawn- here's hoping all goes well for your dad, you have a good week at burn camp, and smooth recovery for Shann!  

I've got a lovely cold going on with an equally lovely cough.  Trying to eat my healthy stuff, work and get some extra sleep.  Going camping this weekend with girl scouts and DD9.  I'm packing fruits and veggies for myself!  
Aimee - what are your Disney trip dates? It looks like we will just miss each other!  I will be there 7/28 - 8/1 and go back probably for one day at the parks on 8/4 (that's not definite)


----------



## Tricia1972

Since there are two of you, maybe she can put the Disney vacationers together.  

(I am just kidding, there is NO way I'd want to compete in Disney - I want to enjoy and not worry down there)


----------



## Dizneydawn

Umm...I am gone for 2 1/2 weeks of the challenge as well so suck it up soldiers! 

Ok - so if you do not want to join in yet - totally ok - if you do want to join and are worried about being gone for the weekly tracking - do not worry about it - it is for the entire time so just weigh in when you got back.

If you want to say, "My tukkus is going to eat whatever it wants and to heck with the ramifications while gone" I get it as well.

I will be in a tent/camping on the ocean in SC - maybe I can sweat off the pounds to loose the smores calories!!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

update - Free dining extended but has blackout dates.

Dan and I will be camping at WDW in October with no free dining and I just booked a trip in December at POFQ for 5 nights for our Holiday annual trip. 

It was almost same price for 4 people at POFQ with free dining and 2 day base tickets for everyone than it was to stay at the campsite, pay OOP for reg dining plan and pay for the base tickets.

Roughly $1825 for Campground pkg and $1872 for POFQ.

Now I just need to decide if I want to go earlier a I found out Anderson get's out a week earlier than I thought!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Hi Everyone,

I have a lot of catching up to do. I have been offline since Thursday.  Friday was just really busy and then on the weekend I just decided to have a no internet weekend. 

I've been in a diet funk. I want to lose the weight, but I'm so DANG tired of watching every flipping thing that goes into my mouth and I wish I liked to exercise, but I have to admit I'm just a couch potato at heart.  I know that losing weight isn't difficult, less calories in than out... I did try to watch it this weekend, but I didn't track and once again I had a gain this week (of course because I had a nice weight loss last week). I just need to get my motivation back. "Help me Skinny Island Group, you're my only hope "(channeling my inner Princess Leia).

I'll try and catch up later tonight and post my food log (tracking again today).

Jane


----------



## gellybean

Sheree- We fly in the 2nd but will be in the parks on the 4th if you end up coming back!!

Dawn- When are you going at Christmas?? Granted I know you may move it back some but what are the possible dates? We'll be there Dec 14-21!!


I wouldn't be able to weigh in for the challenge until a week after it's over. Not fair to my partner!! So I'll pass this round and just try to focus on me and my family on vacation!


----------



## gellybean

In the process of tabulating the trackers, I realized I had doubled a day and was off the schedule. I was posting Weds-Tues instead of Thurs-Weds. So to get us back on track, I'm skipping June 23rd. If that day made a difference for you to get to count your week as a tracked week (5 days of tracking), please please give yourself credit for that day and adjust your X# after your tracking picture!

From now on we'll be on Thursday - Wednesday weeks again.

As always, if these numbers don't look right to any of you, please let me know.

*Food Journal Trackers*
Week 7 - June 24 - June 30
Zela 7
Patrick 7
Amanda 6

Runners Up
Jane 3
HanutedMansionMomma 3
Gellybean 2
Sheree 4
lizzyb 2
MikesDisneyMom 1
Cary 1
Tebi73 3



*2 cups O' Veggies Trackers*
Week of June 24 -June 30
Zela 6
Patrick 7

Runners Up
Sheree 3





Way to go all you trackers!!!!

The next tracking week ends today!! We still have time!!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Whew, Finally all caught up.  I didn't take notes but I'm so proud of everyone that posted losses and I can sympathize with everyone that is struggling right now. I hope everyone's families are soon healthy.  to everyone that has a family member in the hospital or recently out of the hospital.

Dawn - I love the challenge idea. Might just what I need to get back into the groove.  Doesn't matter to me if you post the partners or IM them whichever works for you. 

What are your dates for October?  I'll be there Oct 2 - 11. 

Doing well so far on tracking today and planning on hitting the Y tonight.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I didn't write it all down today - so here's what I think I ate:
B: Mini bagel w/ PB, banana
Tea w/honey
L: Smartones quesadilla, grapes, red pepper slices
S: 2 Take 5 mini candy bars
D: Greek yogurt w/ 2 raspberries (that was all that was left!), craisins and grapenuts
4 bites of lemonade light vanilla ice cream
buttermilk ranch pretzel bites (didn't count!)

Kind of random eating tonight.  No one made "dinner" so we all just ate what we wanted.  I wasn't hungry until about 7.  Not the best way to do it.  

JULY 7 Done


----------



## pipersmom

Evening all! Got in my hike today, but once again, my heels are chewed up! I'm going to take a week off walking, see if I can get them completely healed before I try again.  Have to drive to WVa tomorrow to pick Piper up..woohoo!

Dawn- I'm still debating on the challenge, but I'll let you know tomorrow morning. 

Tracking for the day-
Breakfast- Blackberry pomegranate yogurt.
Lunch- Leftover trout, hushpuppies, peach.
Dinner- 96% lean burger, cukes, green peppers, tomatoes w/ FF veggie dip.
Snack- Breyers coffee fudge brownie ice cream.

Cals- 1209 (1310-1660)

July 8- Done!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Back again to log my food

Breakfast: Raisin Bran w/ff milk
Lunch: Tuna salad with Salad, hard boiled egg and Newman's Light Balsamic Vinegrette
Snack: 100 cal Chips Ahoy
Dinner: Pork chop sandwich on sandwich thin, grapes
Dessert: Light ice cream w/sf choc syrup, strawberries & marshmallows

Total 1300 (goal 1200 - 1550)

July 7 DONE - Veggies DONE

I did go to the Y even though I forgot my socks again. Its really uncomfortable to do the eliptical without socks, but I didn't want to skip another day.  Glad I muscled through the 30 minutes but I baled after that. At least there was some exercise today, just not enough.


----------



## pwmitch237

A good evening to all of you... I will once again, be away from my computer.... pipersmom you're in charge of quotes until Next Tuesday...then I'll be back. I hope to come back and hear amazing results though! Have a great weekend everybody! (Side note: hit 45 pounds off today...WOO!)

Breakfast: Cheerios
Lunch: Subway (Sandwich Only)
Dinner: Sushi
Snack: Popcorn
Exercise: (it's a long one): T-Mill: half mile, 7 minutes, -71. Back (Seated Row): 3 sets/10 reps, 75lbs. Tricep: 80, 3/15, Chest: 60, 3/10, Bicep: 50 3/10, Row (Angled); 50 3/15, Seated Leg Press: 150 3/10 Hamstring: 50 3/15, Calf: 155 3/20, vertical Hang (Body weight): 80 secs, 45 secs, 58 secs, Ab crunch: 95 2/8, Ab crunch machine: 85 3/10, Stair Master: 25:00, 245.8 cals, 82 floors T-Mill: 5 minute cool down.
Snack after Exercise (and realized I'd only eatedn 900 something calories): Cheerios

Totals: 1353 calories, 22.5g of fat, 38g of Sugar, 183g of carbs, and 58g of proteins...all numbers I like.

July 7th DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

"The measure of WHO WE ARE, is WHAT WE DO, with WHAT WE HAVE" - Vince Lombardi


----------



## luvsJack

Had church last night and dh came home unexpectedly so didn't get a chance to post my tracking until now:

Breakfast:  biscuit with a little jelly,  Fiber One Yogurt

Lunch:  Lean Cuisine Steamers--Mushroom Pasta, watermelon

Snacks:  Fiber One Bar, 100 calorie pack of almonds, Laughing Cow cheese wedge and 6 crackers

Supper:  This gets a bit tricky.  Since I have decided to join a Bible study group at church, we will be eating supper at church on Wednesday nights.  So, I am not sure about the points.  My plan is to eat just enough to be satisfied and not have dessert.    

Last night we had:  Hamburger Steak (like the size of a premade frozen hamburger patty), mashed potatoes, green beans and creamed corn.  I ate 1/2 the hamburger steak, 1/2 the serving of potatos, the green beans and left the corn.    Hopefully I cut enough from it to make it so that its not too awfully bad.   

JULY 7  DONE!   


Dawn:  I think the challange sounds like a great idea!!!


----------



## Tricia1972

I am woefully behind on my tracking!!
*
Monday July 5th*
Breakfast
Belgian Waffle (No Syrup - yay me!)

Lunch
Turkey Bacon, BLT sandwich
Fresh Raw Cherries
Avacado Slices on BLT (would that be a BALT then?)
Cucumber - Peeled, raw

Dinner
Chicken Fajita with corn tortilla
Refried Black Beans

*Tuesday July 6th
*Breakfast
Toast

Lunch
Grilled chicken breast on toast

Supper
Grapes
Watermelon 
Fresh raw cherries

*Wednesday July 7th
*Breakfast
Toast

Lunch
Watermelon

Supper
Deep fried Cheese Curds - Controlled myself at three of these
Onion Frills - Just couldn't stop, probably ate what constitutes a whole serving of these tasty little things
1/2 Dinner roll (much more like a bun than a dinner roll)
Garden Salad
Lean sirloin steak



*JULY 5th DONE
JULY 6th DONE
JULY 7th DONE*


----------



## officereg

*Does running behind count as exercise?* 

I have been so busy, I do not know if I am coming or going! I did have a -3 for the week, which is nice because it fixed the +2 I had the week prior.  I've been working very hard at the gym so I am hoping that is shows next Monday 

I really like the Magnet Challenge, count me in!


----------



## Duchie

I'm in for the magnet challenge - it sounds like fun!

Dawn, your trips sound fun!    We just booked our own trip for next February, but this time we're going out to California.  The last time I was out there was when I was pregnant with my oldest, and he's 14 now.  I told him that no, that does NOT count as him having gone to DL.   We're using our DVC points to stay at GCV.  I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## tlenzendorf

I wish I had a sooner trip planned than October.  And with Brent's ex that trip may not be possible either   Basically she didn't take him off of a credit card they had when they were married.  She let it lapse and then it got sent to collections and they would not take his name off then, even though the divorce decree said that is HER card to pay off.  Now she is declaring bankruptcy and put that card in there so the creditor will more than likely come after him.  FREAKING GREAT!!  $3,600!!  So he has to file contempt papers on her now which will be just great cause she is a royal biotch when things aren't HER way.  Then more than likely he will be stuck with it and then he will have to sue her.  Luckily since that will happen after bankruptcy she can't file again and will hopefully be forced to pay him back.

So what does this have to do with the WISH board?  Guess what its doing to my diet!!  

I am so close to being done with my class and having more time back here with you all I can almost taste it!  I think the magnet challenge will kick me in the hind end to get back to dieting!


----------



## Tricia1972

Oh my God Tricia, that's just horrible!  I'd be stress eating big time for sure.  Sounds like she's a big witch even when things are going her way. I can't believe that she did that to him!!!! 

 for you  (I can't post the smiley that is for her!)


----------



## tlenzendorf

Tricia1972 said:


> Oh my God Tricia, that's just horrible!  I'd be stress eating big time for sure.  Sounds like she's a big witch even when things are going her way. I can't believe that she did that to him!!!!
> 
> for you  (I can't post the smiley that is for her!)



Thanks.  The court part sucks cause as long as she was paying he couldn't take her to court for contempt cause it wasn't her fault they wouldn't take him off.  Although in reality it was because it was not behind when they were divorced and she should have taken him off then and didn't.  Now that this is happening he can take her back, but who knows what kind of crap she will start pulling now.  Sigh.  Deep breath.  

I will overcome the food portion of this starting right now.  I will not have the shake I wanted for lunch and I will have a salad.  I can do this!  I will not let that woman who I would love to call a different name from defeating me from being HOT!


----------



## Tricia1972

I'm about 2 hours north of you. I could come down and help you persuade her to shape up a bit.  Just sayin  

On a serious note - You can beat this and you *will*.  She's a rotten excuse for a person and she doesn't get to dictate your life.  She can try, but she won't!!


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

tlenzendorf said:


> I wish I had a sooner trip planned than October.  And with Brent's ex that trip may not be possible either   Basically she didn't take him off of a credit card they had when they were married.  She let it lapse and then it got sent to collections and they would not take his name off then, even though the divorce decree said that is HER card to pay off.  Now she is declaring bankruptcy and put that card in there so the creditor will more than likely come after him.  FREAKING GREAT!!  $3,600!!  So he has to file contempt papers on her now which will be just great cause she is a royal biotch when things aren't HER way.  Then more than likely he will be stuck with it and then he will have to sue her.  Luckily since that will happen after bankruptcy she can't file again and will hopefully be forced to pay him back.
> 
> So what does this have to do with the WISH board?  Guess what its doing to my diet!!
> 
> I am so close to being done with my class and having more time back here with you all I can almost taste it!  I think the magnet challenge will kick me in the hind end to get back to dieting!



OMG That sucks!! I'm so sorry.  I hope everything works out for you guys!



Tricia1972 said:


> I'm about 2 hours north of you. I could come down and help you persuade her to shape up a bit.  Just sayin
> 
> On a serious note - You can beat this and you *will*.  She's a rotten excuse for a person and she doesn't get to dictate your life.  She can try, but she won't!!



And I'm about an hour and a half south of Tlenzendorf in Rockford.  We could have a WISH Beat-Down! I know a few people I could beat down in Wisconsin too LOL!!

I agree with what you're saying; this person does not get to dictate how you live your life.  Its hard, when all you want to do is swallow those emotions, but resist!!

Personal Update/Questions:
Count me in for the magnet challenge.  Sounds like fun!

Kinda TMI question for the ladies out there... (Sorry guys, I this isn't for you, and you'll know why in a minute) 

For those of you who have lost weight, have you noticed a change in your breasts?  I've lost 4 1/2 inches in my bust, and I'm thinking that they got more dense or fiberous, if thats even a term for it.  Like some of the fatty tissue is gone and more breast tissue is there??  Here's why I'm asking... I think I might feel a lump or tissue or something.  Whatever it is, its kinda big.  And it may have been there before, but since I had a lot of ta-tas to work with, I may not have noticed it, kwim?? It may just be tissue thats always been there, just kinda buried! LOL  Anyone have this happen to them??  Not that this has a lot to do with it, but here are some demographics: I'm just shy of my 28th birthday, have no kids, and am not pregnant.


----------



## tlenzendorf

And now my friend just found Brent's profile on a dating website!!!  What the hell??? I think my life is about to fall apart.  If I'm not back for awhile you all now know why.  I need to go and figure things out.  Thanks for the offer of the WISH beatdown ladies!  I may need it for him and her both!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Wow!!  I missed quite a lot of drama in the last couple of days.  

Okay, love and hugs to Tricia for her situation.  Keep your chin up, you can overcome the stress eating, I KNOW it!!  

Dawn:  I'm in for the magnet challenge and I'm sorry to hear about the complications with your dad's leg.  I'll keep him in my prayers.  Your trips sound fun!  I hope you have a great time at Burn Camp.  

Aimee:  Glad to hear your sister is doing better after that little downturn.  I'll keep her in my prayers a little longer though, until you tell me she's out of danger!!  

Sorry, I read like five pages straight through to catch up so I forget what else was reported but for those who had a tough holiday weekend, good luck getting back on track this week! 

Personal Update:  We had a fun little jaunt to Toronto this week.  Had a great visit with my grandmother and aunt and then we hit the zoo!!  

Oy vey!!  The humidity put the temp up over 100 degrees and we spent seven hours walking around in it!!!  It was a nightmare because there were only two buildings that had air conditioning that we were able to find refuge in so most of the time we just sweltered away.  In fact, despite all our efforts to stay hydrated, no one had to use the bathroom more than twice in all that time!!  And DH and I were both SOAKED in SWEAT!!  I guess hitting the zoo during a heat wave is something only idiots like us do!!  

I earned myself 13 points from the walking but I was 16 over my daily totals so I ended up using a fair amount of flex points.  (the ice cream was necessary, the McDonalds on the drive home...not so much).  Still, that's what the flex points are for and it was nice to have a treat for once. 

I'm happy to be back to normal today, eating healthy, well balanced meals in the comfort of my air conditioned home.  

I have a pasta dinner to put on at my church this Saturday night so I'll be busy cooking and baking for the next 48 hours in preparation.  I'm also making the centerpieces (made of candies...so cute!!) so the pics I was going to post of my new purchases will have to wait until next week.

Take care all and have a great remainder of the week!!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Ok. Panic over. The site pulled all the info from facebook. He just joined cause he was invited by somebody else and hadn't been on it. He deleted it. I didn't eat it away either


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

tlenzendorf said:


> Ok. Panic over. The site pulled all the info from facebook. He just joined cause he was invited by somebody else and hadn't been on it. He deleted it. I didn't eat it away either



Phew. I don't have to pack the car for a beat-down tonight. I hate when facebook does stuff like that.  Like you want to see what a friend is doing on a gaming site (farmville, whatever) and they want to make you join in order to see it.  I can see it happening.  I was thinking about you all afternoon and hoping things were going ok.  Glad you didn't eat it away too!!  I would have been in the nearest drive-thru!!


----------



## Tricia1972

Thank goodness that was it. I know you have to be ultra careful with Facebook to not share information on accident.

Though I'll coming through the area on my way to Chicago tomorrow...Beat downs could still be arranged. 


 For you not eating your way through it!!!


----------



## pipersmom

Just going to be a quickie tonight, and I'll track tomorrow. Long day today, ex was 3 hrs late meeting me with Piper, what should have been a 4 hr deal turned into 7. And the heat was horrible, the car ac couldn't keep up. Anyway, she's home now, 15-20 lbs HEAVIER *grrr*, but seems to be healthy otherwise. Hopefully we'll be able to get some of that extra off before she goes back there in 3 weeks.

Tricia- Sounds like you had a long day too!  Awesome job not eating emotionally. :banana

Quote for the night-
"We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, therefore, 
is not an act but a habit."  Aristotle


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Sara  Congratulations on getting back on track and losing 3lbs it sounds like the increased activity at the gym is really helping you.  

Barb  Yeah for booking a CA trip!  February is a great time to visit So. Cal.  Weve stayed at the GC but that was before the GCV were built. Ill be interested in hearing how you like the new rooms.  We love being so close to the parks and having the ability to walking back to the room for a little break in the middle of the day.

Tricia  Im so sorry you have to deal with the Ex. Im really amazed how some people just dont have any problem sticking their issues on someone elses plate.  I hope that the issue gets settled quickly and you are able to make that October trip.  

Amy  Regarding your question, Ive lost some weight in the girls area, but I just noticed them sagging a bit more. Where are you in your cycle?  Sometimes that might have something to do with it.  Id say make an appt and get checked out. It doesnt matter what age you are, if you feel something have a professional check it out. Id rather be safe than sorry.  It most likely is you are just feeling more mammary glands but you can never be to careful.  If you decide to get checked let us know what they say.

Amanda  Travel delays seem to be the norm today. Enjoy having Piper back home again and Ill bet with your change of your diet youll be able to help Piper get some of the weight off. 

Tonight was busy for me as well. Steven (my Oldest) comes home from a camp in Arizona tonight, Jim went to the airport to pick him up and his flight was delayed over an hour. I hope it didnt freak out Steven (he was afraid to fly in the first place). Jim just called to say they were on the way home, but I wont get a chance to talk to Steven till tomorrow.  

I also had a Book Club meeting at our house. I provided the house the other ladies provided the food.  No idea how to track the items so I just tried to keep the portions small.

Breakfast: raisin bran w/ff milk
Lunch: Quiznos Turkey Sandwich (no cheese) Baked Lays Chips
Snack: Orange
Dinner: Orzo salad, Shredded Pork (no sauce), white rice
Dessert: cupcake

Unfortunately Im still hungry so I think Ill get some grapes.

July 8, DONE


----------



## pipersmom

Tracking for yesterday-

Breakfast- 2 Sara Lee mini bagels, 100 cal mocha frap.
Lunch- leftover steak, FF pringles.
Dinner- Healthy Choice Chicken w/ smoky cheddar, broccoli.
Snack- Scone.

Cals- 1069 (1310-1660)

July 9th- Done!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Thanks for the good thoughts everybody.   I had a crappy day yesterday but I managed to get thru it without crappy eating.  Well, I did have beers at softball last night, but those were going to have been had regardless...


----------



## Dizneydawn

Catching up with posts below.  I had Duchie, Office Reg, Tricia1972, Tlenz, stitch fan and me down for the challenge based on who sent me a pm saying they were in.  Then reading this - saw a few more that said they wanted to be in so I will highlight that here.  If you change yourmind and want to join - no big deal - plenty of time!!!!

2 not pleasant updates on my life:  Warning - both gross!!!!

#1  Dad is not better.  They were supposed to have had him get a skin flap surgery and muscle graft for his knee on WEd but no viable kin was found and the plastic surgeon doc did not think the grafts would attach so he now has a wound vac on his leg that is supposed to bring good cells to the surface to fight the MRSA infection.  Please pray it works because it is not looking good at all.

#2  Remember I said I got athletes foot way back in Dec from the Y?  Well on and off it flares up and over the last 24 hours I have a huge blister forming between my toes.  I am on my way to doc to get oral antibiotics and make sure it is not a secondary bacterial infection.  Seriously ticks me off and with being around my dad - scares the hades out of me.  I tried to be vifgilant about water shoes but there was a few times I forgot mine when I would clean out or switch a bag.

Anyone ever had it and any tricks I should know about to not getting it again?  NEVER had it before in my life.  Shocker I know given my weight! 

Carsyn and I shopped for 4 hours yesterday for grad pic clothes and school clothes!  Had time and there was a ahuge sale so I literally sat in the dressing room while she was beyond patient trying stuff on over and over and over.  Got fabulous stuff and deals and she is smiling from ear to ear!!!!  It was awesome to have a great day with her.





2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Dawn - I love the challenge idea. Might just what I need to get back into the groove.  Doesn't matter to me if you post the partners or IM them whichever works for you.
> Gotcha in for the challenge!!!
> 
> Doing well so far on tracking today and planning on hitting the Y tonight.


Do not get foot fungus!!! 



pwmitch237 said:


> (Side note: hit 45 pounds off today...WOO!)
> You are doing so well!!!!!





luvsJack said:


> Dawn:  I think the challange sounds like a great idea!!!


Ok!  Will count you in as well!


Duchie said:


> We just booked our own trip for next February, but this time we're going out to California.  The last time I was out there was when I was pregnant with my oldest, and he's 14 now.  I told him that no, that does NOT count as him having gone to DL.   We're using our DVC points to stay at GCV.  I'm pretty excited about it.


I want to go there sometime too!  Maybe will have to look into that for next spring break or something!


CrabbyYetLovable said:


> Count me in for the magnet challenge.  Sounds like fun!
> Okie dokie!!!!
> 
> Here's why I'm asking... I think I might feel a lump or tissue or something.  Whatever it is, its kinda big.


Get thee to a doctor and let the professionals have the say whether to worry or not.  nOthing to mess around with and although it more than likely is nothing - I have a former co-worker who is loosing her sister to breast cancer at a very young age.  Under 30 - no cancer at all in the family etc.  Just see the doc and then - still check the size yourself all the time.  


stayhomemom77 said:


> Dawn:  I'm in for the magnet challenge and I'm sorry to hear about the complications with your dad's leg.  I'll keep him in my prayers.


Gotcha babe and thanks for the good mojo on my Dad! 


pipersmom said:


> Just going to be a quickie tonight,  (That's what he said! ) and I'll track tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Quote for the night-
> "We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, therefore,
> is not an act but a habit."  Aristotle


Love the quote and I hope you have a fabulous weekend with that amazing girl now that she is home!!!! 


pipersmom said:


> Tracking for yesterday-
> 
> 
> July 9th- Done!



I think you meant the 8th - don;t want you to lose a day of credit!!


Which reminds me batman....I tracked yesterday as well!    Shocker I know!






We recommend that you get at least 8 cups of water a day. Click the arrows to track the amount of water you have consumed.    0  




   Thursday
July 8      






SparkPeople advertisers help keep the site free! Learn more



                CALORIES CARBS FAT PROTEIN MORE NUTRIENTS 
 Breakfast:   


Omlette, 1 serving 

 Lunch:   


Ortega Refried Beans, 1 cup 
Onions, raw, 0.25 cup, chopped 
Ortega Original Medium Taco Sauce, 1 serving




Mashed Potatoes, 1 cup 
Turkey breast meat, 4 ounce(s) 
Butter, salted, 1 tbsp 


Snack: 
Bassett's Vitamin D Milk, 0.5 cup

CALORIES  997

CARBS  105

FAT 39 

PROTEIN  62   


I know these look low but I know I did not measure what had originally gone into the mashed potatoes so I used one that spark people had so it is not accurate for mine I am sure.  Then I had the turkey which had gravy mixed in and I did not consider what I had roated the turkey with originally into the stats.  (It was leftovers shredded in the fridge)  

I  also had a single cherry as I unpacked grocery store food last night! (I was just too tired to eat and crashed after the store run but man they are looking good for breakfast today!!!)

Anyway - I also drank a lot better than I normally had yesterday as well so overall - better thean the gluttony it could have been and one or 2 days being on the low side will never kill me!!!
*
JULY 8th DONE!!!!*

Oh yeah - Tricia - Carsyn plays Rugby and likes to hit people....just sayin....


----------



## Duchie

Whoo - Tricia, you had me scared there for a bit.  Facebook is a mixed blessing.  I love being able to catch up with old friends and share pictures and stuff, but all of those applications just get access to way too much info.  So I just don't participate in any of them.  

Today I'm off to pick up my daughter.  We're meeting in the middle at a friend's house, then spending tomorrow out on the lake.  There's really no way for me to pack healthy options for food, so I'll just have to manage the best way I can with small portions and hope like heck that works.  It doesn't help that this is one of those weeks where I'm just flat-out hungry all the time.  But I've done really well this week on staying within my points, eating smarter foods and exercising every day so that should help.  I'll just be happy to get DD home, I kinda missed having her around.

Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Dis Name		Name			Total Loss
Dizneydawn		Dawn			-2
Grumpyyoungguy		Dan			
Stitchfan23		Heather			-14.7
Stacybaeasm		Stacy			-17.8
MulanUSAF		Leen			
gellybean		Aimee			-7.4
Leash		Alicia			
MNdisneygirl		Sheree			-13
luvsJack		Sharon			-3
PixiePlanner		Jessica			
Shellabell		Michelle			
ski_mom		Becky			
eliz 991		Elizabeth			
Hanutedmansionmommna		Michele			
Duchie		Barb			-32.9
Mom2Faith		Amy			
tlenzendorf		Tricia			-5.9
CrabbyyetLovable		Amy			-26
albertamommyof4		Tammy			
2 eagle mom		Jane			-3.2
njcarita		Cary			
zoegirl		Bree			
officereg		Sara			-21
Octoberbeauty		Sherry			
Scrappy_Tink		Kelly			
pipersmom		Amanda			-12.6
stayhomemom77		Julie			-19
adnilele		Danielle			
anna114		Anna			
graciejane		Grace			
pwmitch237		Patrick			-12.8
mstinson14		Megan			0
zela		Zela			
GaRain		Lara			-6
Tricia1972		Tricia			-9.8


*Total Loss 207.1  				*

Don"t forget to grab the pictures you have earned!!!

New 30 pound pic for a special lady because this is how we all should live on SKINNY ISLAND!!!!  :






25 pound pic





20 pound pic





15 pound pic





10 pound pic





5 pound pic


----------



## Dizneydawn

Challenge Teams:

Duchie & Tlenz!

Office Reg & Tricia 1972!

Stitchfan & Dizneydawn!

Crabby & 2 Eagle!

Stay home & luvs Jack!



Ok - we still have time to add more if anyone wants to join!!!  Let me know ASAP please!!!

Starts this Monday and runs 3 weeks until Aug 2nd!!!!

Person with biggest weight loss PERCENT will be the winner.  That way it is fair since not everyone weighs the exact same.

Winner gets sent magnet from home state of the other challenge partner!!!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Dizneydawn said:


> Oh yeah - Tricia - Carsyn plays Rugby and likes to hit people....just sayin....



 Thank you!!  I appreciate everybody who said they would be willing to help with a Disboards beatdown!!


----------



## tebi73

Food Journal

Wednesday - July 7th

Bfast: Egg & Cheese Croissanwich from BK
Lunch: Quarter Pounder (no cheese) & Small fry from McD's
Dinner:  3 Chicken Strips, Plain Baked Potato & Tossed Salad w/ FF Honey Mustard

Total Cals:  1538

Thursday - July 8th
Bfast:  None
Lunch:  Sesame Chicken, Chicken & Broccoli, Veggie Fried Rice off buffet @ Chinese place
Dinner:  Chicken Nuggets, Baked Potato & 1/2 small chili from Wendy's

Total Cals: 1755

*JULY 7TH DONE
JULY 8TH DONE*


----------



## stitchfan23

> Stitchfan & Dizneydawn!



Bring it on girlie!!  

Tracking July 8th
Breakfast - Yoplait Source Yogurt (35 cals)
Lunch - Healthy Chouce Steamer (260 cals)
Dinner - homemade hamburger pattie, bun, tomatoe, cucumber, 1 slice of cheese, handful of BBQ chips, 2 homemade rice krispie squares
Snack - 90 cal granola pack, piece of grose birthday cake, 2 McD's snack wraps

JULY 8th DONE - JULY 8th VEGGIES DONE (barely but between the steamer, the snack wraps and the burgers I am sure there was 2 cups of veggies)


----------



## Octoberbeauty

Sorry you guys. I thought I was going to be able to jump right back in but it's been a crazy week. Hubby has been sick and I haven't gotten to bed before 3 or 4 every night. Except for last night I made it in bed by 2.  Noah has chosen this week to not sleep. Ugh! Just as I'm ready to go to bed, he's been waking up and not getting back to sleep easily. I am worn out! 

But I have GOT to get back on track. I gained a few pounds on vacation and have had a really hard time getting back on WW since being home. I have to do this. I HAVE to!! I'm sick of being fat. 

What is this magnet challenge? I need something to get me motivated! Sign me up please if there's someone else that wants to do it.


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Amy  Regarding your question, Ive lost some weight in the girls area, but I just noticed them sagging a bit more. Where are you in your cycle?  Sometimes that might have something to do with it.  Id say make an appt and get checked out. It doesnt matter what age you are, if you feel something have a professional check it out. Id rather be safe than sorry.  It most likely is you are just feeling more mammary glands but you can never be to careful.  If you decide to get checked let us know what they say.



Nope not on my cycle.  I did make an appointment for Monday at Health Services at the University.  I hope its just something normal or benign. (TMI Warning)  What freaks me out is that its kinda hard. I might have a girlfriend of mine take a look at it tonight and see what she thinks as well.  Needless to say, I'm freaking out.  I do not need anything like this right about now, but when is there ever a good time for something like this to happen?




Dizneydawn said:


> Get thee to a doctor and let the professionals have the say whether to worry or not.  nOthing to mess around with and although it more than likely is nothing - I have a former co-worker who is loosing her sister to breast cancer at a very young age.  Under 30 - no cancer at all in the family etc.  Just see the doc and then - still check the size yourself all the time.



See, I totally knew I had to go, just needed to have someone else kick me into gear.  I even felt dumb writing it... You're mind can do some silly things if you don't want to believe whats going on.  I made an appointment for Monday at the University, so hopefully its nothing.  

Sending good thoughts to your dad.  Hopefully that wound vac will bring healthy cells to the area and help him heal.


----------



## lizzyb5280

Getting going again with my tracking!  Here's yesterday, I had my niece (12) and nephew (9) here for the day.

Breakfast - none
Snack - approx 1/2 cup grapes
Lunch - 6 slices frozen pizza (I know it sounds like a lot but the slices are about half the normal size, and when we order pizza from somewhere I usually eat about 3 slices.  Plus I figure the lack of breakfast helps balance it out.)
Dinner - moderate portion of red beans and rice w/ turkey sausage

*THURSDAY JULY 8 DONE*

As far as exercise, I did my Wii Biggest Loser training that I missed yesterday (about 75 calories w/ warm-up and cool-down) plus had lots of misc. boxing, bowling, tennis, and baseball with DH later on.  I have a Dr. appt. coming up on the 13th where I'll have access to a w/c scale (same as last time) so I'm really hoping the exercise from the BL game will help see at least a couple pounds off.


----------



## Dizneydawn

stitchfan23 said:


> Bring it on girlie!!
> It has been brought!  And you have kicked my **** so far so I am motivated!!!





Octoberbeauty said:


> I'm sick of being fat.
> I should have a bumper sticker that says that...the issue is we have to be more sick of being fat than  willing to throw resolve away for food!
> What is this magnet challenge? I need something to get me motivated! Sign me up please if there's someone else that wants to do it.


*Magnet challenge is we are pairing up our team for a 3 week challenge for most percent of weight loss.  The person between the pair that looses the biggest percent will get a magnet representing the state from the one who lost the challenge.  It runs from this Monday through August 2nd!!!!!!

Anyone who wants to join let me know!!!!!!!!*


CrabbyYetLovable said:


> See, I totally knew I had to go, just needed to have someone else kick me into gear.  I even felt dumb writing it... You're mind can do some silly things if you don't want to believe whats going on.  I made an appointment for Monday at the University, so hopefully its nothing.
> You made me get off my hind end as well.  At the doc for my feet today  and had her take care of some small skin tags I have been meaning to take care of and freeze a mole on my back that was bugging me and made my yearly lab tests for being insulin resistant and my yearly girl apointment.  So if I am going to preach - I thought I better follow my own instructions!  I will try and get on Monday to make sure you are okay!
> Sending good thoughts to your dad.  Hopefully that wound vac will bring healthy cells to the area and help him heal.


Amen.


lizzyb5280 said:


> As far as exercise, I did my Wii Biggest Loser training that I missed yesterday (about 75 calories w/ warm-up and cool-down) plus had lots of misc. boxing, bowling, tennis, and baseball with DH later on.  I have a Dr. appt. coming up on the 13th where I'll have access to a w/c scale (same as last time) so I'm really hoping the exercise from the BL game will help see at least a couple pounds off.



Good excersize girl!!! Proud of you!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Didn't really track for yesterday (I don't think - my mind is foggy from cold meds!)
I'll give it my best effort:

B: mini bagel w/pb, tea w/honey
L: 1/4c (maybe) greek yogurt, frozen lemonade, something else I can't remember
D: Frozen pizza - about 6 squares

Goes to show how important it is to write stuff down!  I have no idea what else I ate.  I know I didn't feel much like eating most of the day b/c of this cold/cough.

JULY 8 - DONE??  I probably should not get credit for this!


Today so far:
B: LIfe cereal w/ Blueberries
Tea w/ honey
L: ramen chicken noodle soup w/ saltine crackers (3)
goldfish crackers
Strawberries, cantaloupe

Not sure what dinner will be!  Supposed to be going camping with DD9's girl scout troop but dinner is not included.  Hope I have enough energy to hike and swim so I don't gain too much from smores!  (who knows, maybe I can skip smores!)  The good thing about having a cold is I don't have a big appetite.  Trying to keep lots of fluids going though.


----------



## stayhomemom77

Whew!  I have been craving salty treats since our lunacy at the zoo on Wednesday but I have restrained myself admirably.  I checked the calendar and it has nothing to do with TOM so I wonder if my electrolites (sp?) are all out of whack or something.  I could tell by my output that I didn't escape dehydration entirely and I haven't felt quite right since then.  

At any rate, I've tried to focus on eating properly and have had a few extremely successful strong moments today:

First off, I've been baking for two days for the pasta dinner at church tomorrow night...cookies, squares and homemade rolls.  My house has been filled with a delicious medley of smells and I have *resisted entirely*!!  I had DH and the kiddies taste test the desserts and I have to admit that resistance is NOT futile (as I used to believe it was) and I actually have gotten better at it the more that I have practiced it.  

Second, I had one of my young women come over to assist with all of this baking and as a "reward" for all of her efforts I ordered pizza and bread sticks for her and the kiddies.  DH had one piece of cheesy bread and passed over the rest in favour of a healthier lunch and I passed it over entirely.  And it was less difficult to do than resist the fresh baked buns!!  So there are two pieces of pepperoni pizza and several pieces of bread sticks leftover in the fridge which I'm hoping DH polishes off for lunch tomorrow because they are calling out to me right now and I don't know that I can avoid the temptation indefinitely.  

I am feeling particularly proud of myself at this moment though for my successes so I'm going to continue to pat myself on my back a while longer!!


----------



## pipersmom

Julie- Great job resisting temptation the past couple of days!

Dawn- Hoping the wound vac is going to do the trick for your Dad. I hope you guys have a great time at camp! I'm in on the challenge, will pm you.

Amy- Hoping that the lump will turn out to be nothing. 

Barb- I know what you mean about missing your daughter. I miss Piper like crazy if I let myself think about it too much!

Lizzy- Great job getting back on the wagon, that goes for everyone else as well!

Good day here today, Piper and I both did wii fit this morning, then went on a mile walk. She grumped and moaned and groaned, but was proud of herself when she finished. She did notice my loss, which was a nice surprise..complained that my arms aren't as "slushy: as they were..LOL! 

Tracking for today-
Breakfast- Pina colada yogurt.
Lunch- 2 RF hot dogs on sammie thins w/ ketchup and 1 slice of alpine lace, FF pringles.
Dinner- Chix breast, peas, peaches.
Snacks- Scone, 80 cal granola thin (these are yummy, btw!), banana popsicle.

Bad calorie day.. only 986 (1310-1660). I need to get back to eating a decent breakfast!

July 9th- Done!

Quote of the Day-

"Finish each day and be done with it. You have done what you could; some blunders and absurdities have crept in; forget them as soon as you can. Tomorrow is a new day; you shall begin it serenely and with too high a spirit to be encumbered with your old nonsense." -Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## stitchfan23

Happy Saturday everyone,

I'm really looking forward to this challenge.  I think it will be just what I need to kick my butt in gear.  I am behind on where I wanted to be at this time but I have been good this week and hopefully it will show on Monday on the scale.  

Tracking for July 9th

Breakfast - Yoplait Source Yogurt
Lunch - none (just lost track of time running around)
Dinner - homemade lasagne, ceasar salad, 1 small piece of garlic bread, fresh berries (straws, blues & rasps) & 1 scoop of Mac Nut frozen yogurt (yummy)
Snack - 1 homemade rice krispie square, 1/2 medium popcorn at the Movies

JULY 9TH DONE - JULY 9TH VEGGIES DONE

We went to see Despicable Me last night and it is really funny.  If you are looking for a family movie or just a good laugh it is worth it.


----------



## Dizneydawn

Dizneydawn said:


> Update for Challenge Teams:
> 
> Duchie & Tlenz!
> 
> Office Reg & Tricia 1972!
> 
> Stitchfan & Dizneydawn!
> 
> Crabby & 2 Eagle!
> 
> Stay home & luvs Jack!
> 
> October Beauty & Piper's Mom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starts this Monday and runs 3 weeks until Aug 2nd!!!!
> 
> Person with biggest weight loss PERCENT will be the winner.  That way it is fair since not everyone weighs the exact same.
> 
> Winner gets sent magnet from home state of the other challenge partner!!!



K guys!  I am off to camp!  Will check in throughout the week a I can get wi fi access.  I am excited to not cook for a week but the food is amazing and not low cal!  They bring in a chef from a local bakery and the pies and fresh bread and all is to die for.  I am making the commitment to walk from our cabin to the main camp which is about a mile each way - at least 2 times a day and also only having small dervings and loads of veggies sans dressing from the salad bar.

The good note on fresh baked everything is it is not processed junk with high fructose corn syrup.

Weather forecast is upper 70's and low 80's the whole week so some swimming and outdoor activity will be awesome!

Take Care everyone and thanks for the thoughts and prayers for my Dad.  The doc said it looked a bit better yesterday!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Dizneydawn said:


> Crabby & 2 Eagle



Ok Amy - it's ON!

Tricia  I hope today is better for you, but good for you staying away from munchies! 

Dawn  I know how difficult it is for diabetics to get rid of infections. My brother was on IV antibiotics for a couple of months for an infection in his foot. NOT FUN. I sure hope they get the wound healing.  Have a fantastic time at camp.  It is probably just what you need a week away from everything, spending time outdoors, and all of the possible activities available.  Glad to hear your dads wound looks better.

I guess its lucky that I havent been into the pool at my Y yet. Although I did forget my socks the other night and had to go naked in my tennis. YUCK! Ive never had a problem with Athletes foot, but I know it can be really hard to get rid of. Just try and keep everything as dry as possible.  

How fun that you got some shopping therapy time with Carsyn.  Ill bet she looks fab in all those new clothes!

Barb  Congratulations on your 30lb!!!  You are doing such a good job Im sure youll make good choices this weekend.  

Sherry  I hope you are able to get some sleep soon.  I know when Im tired Im more likely to munch my day away.  I had a reverse kid as well, just when everyone was ready to go to bed, he would wake up. At least with him he did get it straighten out after a while. I hope Noah gets into the swing of things soon.

Amy  It could be as simple as a cyst (think pimple inside your skin) that can be drained but its better that you get checked out.

Sheree  I hope you feel better soon. To have a cold in the middle of winter is bad enough, but for me to have one when the weather is nice is much worse. Regarding smores, Ive never been a fan of roasted marshmallows but we made some recently and I just ate the raw marshmallow and a little of the chocolate and it wasnt such a bad dessert (marshmallows are lower in calories than I thought).

Julie  Im so impressed that youve been able to resist the temptation of the baked goods and the pizza.  WAY TO GO!!

Amanda  Great job on getting Piper involved in your exercise. I think the best way to exercise is to have a buddy and long walks are great places to catch up and have some fantastic one on one conversation without any phone or TV interrupting. 

I LOVE the quote!  Id also add to not worry about tomorrow since you really have no control over something that has yet to happen.  Those are my biggest challenges, beating myself up for what I should/shouldnt have done and what if ___ happens thoughts.

Yesterday turned out pretty good.  I was really busy at work so I didnt even think about snacking throughout the day. I even took a walk at lunch so I was able to get some fresh air.

Food Log:
Breakfast: Raisin Bran w/ff milk
Lunch: LC Chicken sandwich flatbread, banana
Snack: orange
Dinner: Taco salad (black beans, chicken, lettuce, salsa) about 7 tortilla chips
Dessert: 2 cups cherries

July 9 DONE  Veggies Done

Today the weather here is perfect. I just finished making three batches of jam (sugar-free strawberry, sugar-free ollaberry, and regular ollaberry) and now we have to go out shopping for a new vacuum cleaner.  We just melted our fourth belt, I think the vacuum cleaner we have just cant handle all the pet hair.  When we get back I think Im going to suggest a walk as well to get some cardio in.

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

Dizneydawn said:


> *Hey Castaways!!!  Thinking of a challenge with prizes for strictly our team - a way to keep up the motivation for those doing well and a drive for those flailing!
> 
> I need your feedback but an idea have is:
> 
> Pair up 2 people within our team that are close in weight for a 3 week challenge.
> 
> The one who looses the most at the end of the four weeks gets a magnet for the fridge from the one who did not.  The magnet can be anything that represents the state from the sender.
> 
> It would not be very expensive to send a magnet in an envelope and yet having that motivation on the fridge would be great to see.
> 
> It involves nothing else than doing what we do anyway and that is report our weight - I just would then watch the 2 that are competing for the end results.
> 
> At the end of the challenge - we would switch partners and it starts over.
> 
> Let me know if you like it, hate it or anywhere in between!  Just trying to keep us moving forward or moving at all on that scale!!!
> 
> This would not be mandatory to participate in of course - you could do it or not as you choose.  We can change it up for those who hit goal - and decide on a challenge for minutes exercised for example so those who have done well or do not have any to lose can still be involved!
> Let me know guys!*



Hi all! Is anyone still interested in a partner? I'm at 185 right now, if you're in that range and don't have a partner, join up with me!!  I just got back from vacation and see Dawn has left for a bit, but maybe we could get together anyway....let me know 



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have a lot of catching up to do. I have been offline since Thursday.  Friday was just really busy and then on the weekend I just decided to have a no internet weekend.
> 
> I've been in a diet funk. I want to lose the weight, but I'm so DANG tired of watching every flipping thing that goes into my mouth and I wish I liked to exercise, but I have to admit I'm just a couch potato at heart.  I know that losing weight isn't difficult, less calories in than out... I did try to watch it this weekend, but I didn't track and once again I had a gain this week (of course because I had a nice weight loss last week). I just need to get my motivation back. "Help me Skinny Island Group, you're my only hope "(channeling my inner Princess Leia).
> 
> I'll try and catch up later tonight and post my food log (tracking again today).
> 
> Jane




love the princess Leia reference   we're here for ya!



officereg said:


> *Does running behind count as exercise?*



yes. 


Ok, so I'm freshly back from vacation. Did pretty well with eating the first few days, then started to add snacks in a little more as the week went on. We shared a house with 10 people, so lots of eating! Do clams have calories??? mmmmm.  The lake was great. I sweated a ton (ewwww) in the 90+ degree heat wave in NY and kayaked a few times, so I'm hopeful I'm not too far up for the week.

I read everyone's updates - so many big losers! awesome!! Sorry for those of you going thru stressful things...seems like there's always something that keeps us from taking care of us. Not sure how to remedy that though? What do people do that don't overeat when stressed? Sometimes I think I need to drink more wine...

BTW - no more arm pain since I stopped taking statin meds...hmmmm


egg beaters, hash browns
popcorn, 1/2 PB&J
2 ears corn on cob, a couple bites grilled chix
June 10 done


----------



## pipersmom

Jane- The jam sounds yummy! I think we're both enjoying the walking, though she never admits it until we're done, LOL!

Michele- I'm glad the statins are taking care of your arm pain, sounds like you had a terrific vacation!

Piper and I did our walk today, then she watched while I did cardio max. (She started to try it and then said.. "this is too hard!") Then she did her 30 min on the wii fit. She was down 2.6 from yesterday..prob a lot of which was water weight. This afternoon we went to my bro's house and cooked out burgers..I brought my own.. and played bocce this evening 

Tracking:
Breakfast- RF bologna & egg white on sammie thin.
Lunch- Chicken breast w/ FF mayo on thin, cukes & green peppers.
Dinner- 94% lean burger, tomato, lettuce, teaspoon of pasta salad, cukes.
Snacks- Granola thin, rice crackers, RF ice cream.

Cals- 1320 (1310-1660)

July 10th- Done!

Quote for the day-

"One of the greatest discoveries a man makes, one of his great surprises, is to find he can do what he was afraid he couldn't do." -- Henry Ford


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

I was doing pretty well today till we went out for dinner to Fuddruckers (its a burger place). I tried to make a better choice by getting the kids meal (hamburger, sweet potato fries, drink and a cookie). I think they ran out of kids burger buns so I got my little patty on a regular sized bun. I can't find all the items online so I'm not exactly sure how many calories to count, but I think I'm close to goal.

Breakfast: cheerios w/1% milk and banana
Lunch: 2 FF hotdogs on sandwich thin, cherries
Dinner: burger, sweet potato fries, oatmeal raisin cookie

Going to try and not have anything else, but if I get hungry I'll probably have an orange or popcorn

July 10 DONE 

Oh, I forgot to report that I finally bit the bullet and ordered a couple of swimsuits online. I hope that one of the three suits fit.  Luckily they were all on sale.


----------



## stitchfan23

Happy weekend everyone,
Sounds like this has been a pretty good weekend for most so hopefully everyone will see big losses tomorrow.  We went to my Aunt & Unlces yesterday to enjoy summer and spent the afternoon sitting in the sun and swimming in the pool.  Had a really good time.

Tracking for July 10th
Breakfast - Weight watchers ham & egg on and english muffin (260 cals)
Lunch - Whopper with cheese (not great), small Coke Zero
Dinner - 1 1/2 slices of roast beef, a small scoop of potato salad, 2 cups of regular salad with citrus vinegarettte, 1 cob of corn
Snack - angel food cake & fresh fruit with small scoop of vanilla ice cream, a few veggies with mint dip

JULY 10th DONE - JULY 10th VEGGIES DONE


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

It's a do not much of anything Sunday here for me.  My Mom called me at 7:15am this morning thinking that today was Monday.   No sleeping in for this chick.  She's going to take my brother to the hospital today to get checked out. He hasn't been feeling well for over a week, he's diabetic and she's afraid his kidneys are shutting down.  He's been freezing and under tons of blankets and can't keep any food/liquid in and can barely walk on his own. Hopefully they can hydrate him and figure out what is going on.  It does seem that we have a lot of health issues on this board.

I'm just sticking close to home today waiting to hear news. We've cleaned the house, made a couple of turkey meatloafs and a pasta salad that we'll take over to Mom's later so she doesn't have to cook. I'm really trying to not worry about things that I don't have control over, but it is hard.

Food Log so far:

Breakfast: sourdough toast with jam
Snack: Fiber One Bar
Lunch: Sandwich thin pizza with olives, grapes
Dinner: turkey meatloaf, Orzo and spinach pasta salad


----------



## Zela

I am back.  Things have been stressful at work (stress=eating) and I haven't made time to post.  I haven't been tracking a couple of days.  I went up about 5  pounds.  But I am starting again with the tracking today and will try to do my daily thing again starting today.  Please pray for me about work if you get a chance.


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

here's to a good day at work Zela!!



+1 this week. I am actually ok with this, considering I ate just about everything on vacation and drove 4 days in the car with only fast food options! We did manage to find some salads along the way, and never did stop at McDonalds


2 whole wheat pancakes w/ sugar free syrup
cheese/crackers, a few peanuts
1/2 chix salad on whole wheat, veggie chips
2 pieces frozen CPK margharita (sp??) pizza, lite ceasar salad 
June 11 done


----------



## officereg

I am 3 for the week!  I am super excited.  I am 8lbs away from my first goal and my first reward of a massage!

I didnt make it to the gym this morning.  It was storming here so bad over the night that I did not get much sleep and when the alarm went of at 4am, I could not resist but to reset it for 6 and sleep.  Jump back on the wagon tomorrow.  

I hope everyone had a good weekend.  I am still trying to figure out where mine went.  Boy the weeks drag, but the weekends fly.


----------



## stitchfan23

> I am 3 for the week! I am super excited.  I am 8lbs away from my first goal and my first reward of a massage!



Woohoo, congratulations on the loss.

I am having a celebration here this morning as well.  I am -2.9lbs for this week which FINALLY after struggling for a few weeks puts me down into the next 10's.  I am so happy! 

Tracking for July 11th

Breakfast - Yoplait Source Yogurt
Lunch - salmon with ff mayo on 2 slices of weight watcher's bread and 6 baked lays chips
Dinner - leftover homeade lasagne, 2 slices of weight watcher's bread (garlic bread)
Snack - 100 cal pack chocolate pretzels, watermelon, nectarine, 1/2 slice of cheesecake (visited DH grandma and she wouldn't take no for an answer so hubby and I split a piece)

JULY 11th DONE

How is everyone else doing this morning?


----------



## Duchie

Dizneydawn said:


> Dis Name		Name			Total Loss
> Dizneydawn		Dawn			-2
> Grumpyyoungguy		Dan
> Stitchfan23		Heather			-14.7
> Stacybaeasm		Stacy			-17.8
> MulanUSAF		Leen
> gellybean		Aimee			-7.4
> Leash		Alicia
> MNdisneygirl		Sheree			-13
> luvsJack		Sharon			-3
> PixiePlanner		Jessica
> Shellabell		Michelle
> ski_mom		Becky
> eliz 991		Elizabeth
> Hanutedmansionmommna		Michele
> Duchie		Barb			-32.9
> Mom2Faith		Amy
> tlenzendorf		Tricia			-5.9
> CrabbyyetLovable		Amy			-26
> albertamommyof4		Tammy
> 2 eagle mom		Jane			-3.2
> njcarita		Cary
> zoegirl		Bree
> officereg		Sara			-21
> Octoberbeauty		Sherry
> Scrappy_Tink		Kelly
> pipersmom		Amanda			-12.6
> stayhomemom77		Julie			-19
> adnilele		Danielle
> anna114		Anna
> graciejane		Grace
> pwmitch237		Patrick			-12.8
> mstinson14		Megan			0
> zela		Zela
> GaRain		Lara			-6
> Tricia1972		Tricia			-9.8
> 
> 
> *Total Loss 207.1  				*
> 
> Don"t forget to grab the pictures you have earned!!!
> 
> New 30 pound pic for a special lady because this is how we all should live on SKINNY ISLAND!!!!  :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 25 pound pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 pound pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15 pound pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 pound pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 pound pic



Thanks for the new pic   That looks sooooooo good right now!



Dizneydawn said:


> Challenge Teams:
> 
> Duchie & Tlenz!



Bring it on!  Truth be told, I kinda hope I lose this one because I LOVE buying magnets.  I think I already have one picked out for you, so you'd better get busy if you want it!



Octoberbeauty said:


> But I have GOT to get back on track. I gained a few pounds on vacation and have had a really hard time getting back on WW since being home. I have to do this. I HAVE to!! *I'm sick of being fat. *



Me too.  I'm doing well and I've lost a lot, but I'm not there yet.  That thought alone can sometimes drag me down and it's so dang hard.  I was like that much of last week and it took me days to get over it.  Emotionally I think I'm in a better place this week.



stayhomemom77 said:


> Whew!  I have been craving salty treats since our lunacy at the zoo on Wednesday but I have restrained myself admirably.  I checked the calendar and it has nothing to do with TOM so I wonder if my electrolites (sp?) are all out of whack or something.  I could tell by my output that I didn't escape dehydration entirely and I haven't felt quite right since then.
> 
> At any rate, I've tried to focus on eating properly and have had a few extremely successful strong moments today:
> 
> First off, I've been baking for two days for the pasta dinner at church tomorrow night...cookies, squares and homemade rolls.  My house has been filled with a delicious medley of smells and I have *resisted entirely*!!  I had DH and the kiddies taste test the desserts and I have to admit that resistance is NOT futile (as I used to believe it was) and I actually have gotten better at it the more that I have practiced it.
> 
> Second, I had one of my young women come over to assist with all of this baking and as a "reward" for all of her efforts I ordered pizza and bread sticks for her and the kiddies.  DH had one piece of cheesy bread and passed over the rest in favour of a healthier lunch and I passed it over entirely.  And it was less difficult to do than resist the fresh baked buns!!  So there are two pieces of pepperoni pizza and several pieces of bread sticks leftover in the fridge which I'm hoping DH polishes off for lunch tomorrow because they are calling out to me right now and I don't know that I can avoid the temptation indefinitely.
> 
> I am feeling particularly proud of myself at this moment though for my successes so I'm going to continue to pat myself on my back a while longer!!



Cheers!  Reward yourself - I think you deserve a pedicure.  



Dizneydawn said:


> K guys!  I am off to camp!  Will check in throughout the week a I can get wi fi access.  I am excited to not cook for a week but the food is amazing and not low cal!  They bring in a chef from a local bakery and the pies and fresh bread and all is to die for.  I am making the commitment to walk from our cabin to the main camp which is about a mile each way - at least 2 times a day and also only having small dervings and loads of veggies sans dressing from the salad bar.
> 
> The good note on fresh baked everything is it is not processed junk with high fructose corn syrup.
> 
> Weather forecast is upper 70's and low 80's the whole week so some swimming and outdoor activity will be awesome!
> 
> Take Care everyone and thanks for the thoughts and prayers for my Dad.  The doc said it looked a bit better yesterday!



Have a great time at camp! 



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I've been in a diet funk. I want to lose the weight, but I'm so DANG tired of watching every flipping thing that goes into my mouth and I wish I liked to exercise, but I have to admit I'm just a couch potato at heart.  I know that losing weight isn't difficult, less calories in than out... I did try to watch it this weekend, but I didn't track and once again I had a gain this week (of course because I had a nice weight loss last week). I just need to get my motivation back. "Help me Skinny Island Group, you're my only hope "(channeling my inner Princess Leia).



I hear ya loud and clear.... and I'm right there with ya.  I really do not enjoy exercising at all, but I have to.  It's not just about the weight.  For me, high blood pressure runs rampant in my family and this is kind of my way to help keep mine down.

And I, too, and tired, tired, TIRED of tracking EVERYTHING I eat.  And when I think that I can't quit now, I still have more to go..... yeah, not a happy thought.  This weekend I kind of gave myself a break.  I was still concious about what I ate, but just didn't think about every bite.  And it helped me get my head back into the game.  I've got a doctor's appointment later this week and I'm curious to hear what she has to say about the weight loss.

Any updates on your brother?  How is he doing?  How are you holding up?  

This week I'm *-2.4*.  The online WW tool pointed out that it marks over 50 lbs lost.  Wow..... just wow.  I never thought I could actually do that.  When I joined this thread, I was afraid of failing.  That's how little confidence I had in myself.  I went into my closet and pulled out some of my older "I'll never be able to fit into those again" clothes.  One pair of pants was already way too big and I am stunned.

Believe it or not, I'm actually (emotionally) in a dangerous place right now.  The success is starting to show.  People are noticing (including me) and I'm starting to feel pretty good.  But I'm not done yet - I still have 15 pounds left to lose to get to my goal.  This is where I normally slip up - I get cocky, think I don't have to work as hard, stop tracking every little thing I eat and sure enough the weight starts creeping right back up.  Fortunately I have you guys - I couldn't have come this far without you, and I know you'll be here for the rest of it, even if it takes me another year.


----------



## Tricia1972

I had a crazy weekend, but it was a lot of fun! Went down to Chicago so my husband could do a brake job for my sister's friend and roommate.  Spent Saturday afternoon wandering all around Chicago.  Ended up at The Cheesecake Factory.  Where they tout that their lighter choices are all salads under 600 calories.   that's what, half my daily caloric intake.  For a salad?!?!

I decided to throw caution to the wind and ordered what I wanted.  Navajo Flatbread. I only ate half so it was around 650 calories for something that I loved.  Which has to be my favorite thing so far about watching what I eat.  It's the most challenging, but it's cool to figure out how to get what you want to eat and stay within a certain goal.

I may have had a small serving bag of cheezy poofs (Cheese Puffs) over the course of the weekend, but I took that treat (which would normally be a serving for me) and stretched it over the entire weekend, which minimized the devastating effects. 

Wrapped up my weekend of food at Epic Burger in Chicago yesterday.  I HIGHLY recommend them if you are in the Chicagoland area.  You can find more info about them here http://www.epicburger.com/about-us

I had their baked chicken sandwich (held the cheese, but not the mayo) and 6 of their AMAZING fries.  

Even with all of my indulgences, I am still down for the week.  Not at my goal, but a loss is a loss.  I am also hopeful that because it was an indulgent weekend, that this week I will realize a bigger loss. 

So in the end I missed my goal for the week, which was to say good by to the 18's.  I am still shaking their hand at 180.4.  That puts me down *-2.8* for the week (if my math is correct).

I did log over the weekend, so I'll have to post that a little later on.

Now I need to go back and catch up to see what's new with you for the past few days!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Hooray for Heather and Sara!! 

Hooray for getting closer to massages and the achieving the next 10's!!  I should be in the 230's next week which is exciting since I haven't seen that number on the scale for at least a year so Heather, I feel your excitement!! 

Your awesome losses make my being down 1.4 look pretty paltry in comparison but I am too happy with all the outcomes to feel badly about it.

Way to go ladies!!  

So, as I mentioned I am down 1.4 pounds again this week which means I SHOULD break out of the 240's next Monday.  So exciting!!  

And I'm down 20.4 pounds since I joined this thread so I get to add a pic to my siggy.  I'm excited about that as well as the fact that I have lost 2 inches off my bust and 2 inches off my hips in the last month.  Sadly, the waist has stayed the same but in another 4 weeks I'll measure again and I'm confident that I'll see a lost at that point.

Can't wait to hear how the rest of you fared this week!!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Duchie said:


> Bring it on!  Truth be told, I kinda hope I lose this one because I LOVE buying magnets.  I think I already have one picked out for you, so you'd better get busy if you want it!



Lets get ready to rumble!!!


----------



## pipersmom

First of all..congrats to all the LOSERS! Great job!  

Okay, so I admit to being a bit frustrated at this point. I am +1 for the week. I've exercised more in the past three weeks than I have since I played college tennis err..almost 20 yrs ago! I also religiously track what I eat and stay under 1300 cals 99% of the time, and way under my max all the time. Grr! I realize it's probably water/fluid weight. I also realize that weight can fluctuate anywhere from 2-5 lbs during a day. It doesn't help..LOL! Sparkpeople says I should be eating more cals than I am in a day, and I guess I just need to give that a try next week if I don't have a loss again. It just seems so counterintuitive to me. Okay, enough whining! I'll post my tracking for yesterday and today this evening.

Quote of the Day- (Seemed appropriate for me..LOL)
"Our doubts are traitors, and make us lose the good we often might win, by fearing to attempt." -- William Shakespeare.


----------



## stitchfan23

> Ended up at The Cheesecake Factory. Where they tout that their lighter choices are all salads under 600 calories.  that's what, half my daily caloric intake. For a salad?!?!



They also have a really great chicken dish.  It is called Weight Watcher or something like that and it is under 590 cals but you will be full after if you finish it.  I get it everytime we go and I like it cause I never feel like I am depriving myself.  It is 3 grilled chicken breasts (probably one large one cut into 3) about 8 pcs of asparagus, a scoop of plain rice all topped of with a small arugala salad on top.  There is plenty of food and it tasted really good too.



> Okay, so I admit to being a bit frustrated at this point. I am +1 for the week. I've exercised more in the past three weeks than I have since I played college tennis err..almost 20 yrs ago! I also religiously track what I eat and stay under 1300 cals 99% of the time, and way under my max all the time. Grr! I realize it's probably water/fluid weight. I also realize that weight can fluctuate anywhere from 2-5 lbs during a day. It doesn't help..LOL! Sparkpeople says I should be eating more cals than I am in a day, and I guess I just need to give that a try next week if I don't have a loss again. It just seems so counterintuitive to me. Okay, enough whining! I'll post my tracking for yesterday and today this evening.



I was struggling for a couple of weeks where I wasn't really loosing very much if anything at all and this past week I upped my calories by about 200 a day and this week I lost almost 3 lbs.  Maybe you need to try adding just an extra 100 cals a day or something.  Part of the reason that we gain weight is that we starve ourselves by cutting our calories down too much.


----------



## Duchie

stitchfan23 said:


> I was struggling for a couple of weeks where I wasn't really loosing very much if anything at all and this past week I upped my calories by about 200 a day and this week I lost almost 3 lbs.  Maybe you need to try adding just an extra 100 cals a day or something.  Part of the reason that we gain weight is that we starve ourselves by cutting our calories down too much.



Yup, what she said.  I know it seems wrong, but remember that digesting food burns calories, too.  So just a few more per day might help.  I also read that rather than eating three bigger meals per day, you should eat smaller amounts multiple times per day.  This helps keep your metabolism at a steadier rate (because you're digesting all of the time, rather than just 3x/day).  That to me is hard because my mom always told me "no in-between meal snacks" so I'm having to un-learn that lesson.

Hang in there - it'll get better soon!


----------



## tebi73

Tracking...

Friday - July 9th
Bfast: Egg & Cheese Biscuit
Lunch:  Salad from local deli with Grilled Chicken, spring mix lettuce, black beans, salsa, ranch dressing & tortilla chips
Dinner:  Omaha Steaks Burger w/ lettuce & tomato, 1 c. Rice-A-Roni fried rice

Total Cals:  1512

Saturday - July 10th
Bfast: Chef Boyardee ABCs & 123's Mini Cup
Lunch:  Tossed Salad, 2 slices Supreme Pizza from local pasta joint
Dinner:  Shrimp Stirfry w/ broccoli, zucchini, squash, onions & carrots

Total Cals:  1437

*JULY 9TH DONE
JULY 10TH DONE*


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Crazy morning rushing to Dr. appt. so I forgot to weigh in!
Will do it tomorrow a.m. and will post later about my food intake.  At work now.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Zela  Hugs to you for a less stressful work day.  

Michele - +1 for a weigh in after vacation is a HUGH accomplishment (at least it would be for me).

Sara  Congratulations on the great week!  I agree weekends are WAY to quick to pass and the weeks SO long

Heather  Congratulations on reaching that next 10!!!

Barb  My diet funk continues Im really frustrated with my brother. Apparently he refused to go to the hospital.  Hes 56 years old and still acts like hes 5 sometimes.  I spent the whole day worrying about how he was doing and finally called Mom at 6pm only to find out he was at home the whole time.  UGHHH! Im just frustrated with him and then I ate to try and get rid of some of that frustration, Yeah that didnt work AT ALL.

I know exactly where you are coming from as well.  Im feeling good about how much Ive lost. Im fitting in size 16s and everyone says how good I look.  I never thought that Id ever reach my WW goal weight, I just wanted to get to a place where I could walk into a store and buy something from the Misses Dept (instead of the Womens section) and Im there. Im tired of always watching EVERYTHING and although I would love to lose more weight Im just not motivated right now. Even though weve got the Magnet challenge, I get distracted very easily.  I had to buy candy for an event we have this Friday and Ive already eaten a bunch of it.  I need to STAY AWAY FROM THE CANDY, but once Ive stepped on that slope, I have a really hard time not going down.  Im going to try and STOP right now. I did log everything into SP so hopefully with dinner of salad, my calories wont be SO terrible.  

Another thing that Im dealing with is being so dang tired. I got a full 8 hours of sleep last night and when the alarm when off it was as if I had just gone to sleep.  Im dragging today and the caffeine just isnt doing the trick. Hence the amount of candy I ate.  Im about to make an appt to get a check-up and see if there is something wrong (low iron, thyroid, menopause?).  I just dont think I should be this tired all the time.

TriciaR  It sounds like you did an amazing job at keeping track of your food and still satisfying your hunger.  GOOD JOB!! Just think next week you should blow the 18s away for good.

Julie  1.4!!!  Yipee!!  And congratulations on the new picture!

Amanda  Im sorry you have a + this week.  From my experience, it sometimes takes a week or so for your body to catch up when you finally start doing the right thing. Of course the same cant be said when I mess up, the pounds show up right away.  Dont give up!  

Sheree - 16 days!!!  Woo Hoo!

Im down .8 this week and excited about that. I fell off the tracking wagon this week, but trying to hop back on (even though it isnt pretty already today). Im trying to regain control and stay away from the candy. 

I did some research over the weekend and I think Ive found a cookbook program that Im going to get. You can input all your recipes and it will calculate the nutritional facts. Ive done it on SP but I want to input all my recipes and then be able to print them off if I need to.  It will make it easier to figure out my count when I can adjust the service size, etc. Hopefully once Ive got the recipes in there Ill be more likely to track our normal menu items.


----------



## stayhomemom77

Amanda:

I think increasing your calories will solve the problem.  Remember that you have a base level which must be consumed just to perform regular body functions like breathing and you circulatory system.  Im not sure what you weigh, but I weigh 240 and I need to consume around 1700 calories just for those things and if I were to dip below my metabolism would slow down and my body might begin retaining water and fat thinking that I am in danger of starving.  I had this problem a month ago and because Im on weight watchers I decided to eat more points (at Janes suggestion) because I was under for a whole week and I didnt lose anything.  I lost 2 pounds that week and I was thrilled.  It does seem counterintuitive but I would follow the sparkpeople advice and see where that gets you next week.  It worked for me!!

Tebi73 :

(sorry, I dont have you on my name listguess I need to update it) I LOVE your Donald ticker!!  Its the cutest!!

Jane:

Have you thought about upping your protein intake?  I dont know how much you are getting but if its not sleep deprivation or a more serious problem (that you are checking into) it might just be a protein level thing.  I find that if I make sure I have a bit of protein at each meal then I have energy all day even when I havent had a good nights sleep.  (Also, just as an aside, sometimes caffeine can actually make things worse instead of better.  Im not sure why that is but I think it has something to do with reoccurring spikes and crashes in energy levels?)  It also could be stress!  Whatever the reason, I hope you get it identified soon and its not too serious.

That cookbook sounds intriguing.  I like that function on weight watchers online.  I do the recipe builder quite a bit now so that I dont have to avoid my homemade foods simply because I have no idea how many points they are worth.  Some of what Im eating is surprisingly better than I feared but most of it is around what Ive expected.  Im excited about that since it means Im really learning the program.

Personal Update:
I forgot to mention earlier this morning that my sister just became a lifetime member of weight watchers.  She went from 221 to 146 (75 pounds) in around 15 months.  Im quite proud of her and am determined to follow in her footsteps.  She had to maintain 146 for six weeks before she became a lifetimer and now its official and shes thrilled.

I began at 261 (well on here anyway), am currently at 240.6 and would like to get to 161 before I reassess to see exactly how much further I would like to go.  I believe I would like to settle at 149 but I wont decide for sure until the first 100 pounds have been lost.  

I feel Ill be in a better position then to determine my final fitness and health goals.  I remember the size I wore (9) and the physique I had when I was last in the low 160's and I was quite happy with myself at that point.  I'm curious to see if my two pregnancies and all of the weight I've since put on will have a drastic impact on what my psysique will be at that weight once I reach it once more.  If I'm happy there, that's where I'll stop.  If not...lower I go!!

Like Heather, I am doing it in 25 pound chunks (which I am calling stages) so I am excited to see that Stage One is nearing completiononly 4.6 pounds to go.  Im hoping that Ill begin Stage Two in early August (well, sooner than that hopefully, but Im attempting to be realistic so I dont get discouraged if it goes slower than 2 pounds a week).  I'll be ecstatic if I can manage to begin Stage Three by (or shortly after) the New Year.

I guess that'll do for an update!!  Later friends!!


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

I'm the same this week, which I'm ok with.  This week's weigh in included the 4th weekend (I weigh in on Fridays), and I went out to eat way too many times last week.  Also had a few servings of ice cream.... I need to get my behind back on track.  So 2EagleMom... It's definately on!!  We start the challenge today right? So we don't include todays loss/gain?  

Since I had no loss this week, I guess I went on a bit of a bender.  Had some M&M's, Taco Bell, Sonic Blast, and DQ cone over the course of the weekend.  Ugh, that sounds like a lot when I write it all down.  I know I was stressing about the drs appointment and thinking about all the other crap I have to do.  But I was able to avoid buying ice cream at the store today.  I think it might be easier for me to turn things down if I look at the nutritional content and see how much sugar is in things.  I'm trying to eat a low-glycemic diet, so I'm cutting out as much sugar and carbs as I can.   

Update on Dr's appointment/lump: Went to the MD at the university today.  He's not sure what the lump is, so he's sending me to a general sugereon who is a breast specialist to look at it.  Since I'm older, read more than an 18-19 year old college student, he thought it would better to get it checked out rather than to wait and recheck it in 6 months or so.  I may have an ultrasound done, or possibly a mammogram.   So I'm going to try not to worry too much until I find out more info.  Most likely its nothing, he just wants to be sure.  Thanks to everyone for your well-wishes and kicking me into gear to see the MD!

OT: I love the Discovery Channel, but they keep showing commercials for Phil Harris's last episode of Deadliest Catch.  I'm doing my best to keep from crying during the commercials, but I know I'm going to loose it tomorrow during the show, the last 2 weeks (the whole season really) of the show have been hard to watch.


----------



## officereg

CrabbyYetLovable said:


> OT: I love the Discovery Channel, but they keep showing commercials for Phil Harris's last episode of Deadliest Catch.  I'm doing my best to keep from crying during the commercials, but I know I'm going to loose it tomorrow during the show, the last 2 weeks (the whole season really) of the show have been hard to watch.



Finally someone who watches this show.  I keep asking everyone at work, and NOBODY watches it.  I love this show and know exactly how you feel.


----------



## pipersmom

Evening all!

Jane- Good idea to go to your Dr and get checked out! I have to second the protein thing, I feel much better all day when I have some with each meal, esp with the exercising. I know what you mean about the candy..I'm a chocoholic. What I've found that does the trick is the mini York Peppermint Patties, and the 3 Musketeers- neither are horrible on cals or fat. I keep the Yorks in the freezer and they are so yummy that way!

Julie- Woooohoo on 4 lbs to go, that's so awesome! I've split into 50 lb chunks, but can't wait to hit the 25 lb mark.

Amy- Glad you're going to see a breast specialist, more than likely it's nothing, but at least this way you'll have the peace of mind!

Okay, so I am out of the ticked off funk I was in this morning! Thank you all so much for the input. I went back into spark and modified my fitness plan with the amount of cals I've been burning a week (1,000- I think it's more than that, but I had to guesstimate, and with Piper home I won't be taking any two hour hikes, lol.) and it re-figured the cals I need to be taking in. It sent it up to 1390 minimum, and I'm going to hit at least that for the next week and see what happens. It did feel odd eating that much today though, lol.

Tracking for yesterday & today-
Sunday (Pasted this one, sorry for the length, just seemed easier!)
July 11      
Breakfast:   
Egg white, 1 serving   
Sara Lee Mini Blueberry Bagels 
Brummel & Brown, Original Spread made with Yogurt, 1 Tbsp 
Lunch:   
Tossed Salad 
Kraft Light Done Right - Three Cheese Ranch dressing (2 tbsp) 
Nabisco Fat Free Premium Saltine Crackers (5 crackers)  
baked chicken breast boneless skinless 
Kraft Free Shredded Cheddar Cheese  
Dinner:   
Green Giant cut green bean steamer  
Betty Crocker 'Sweet Potato Mashed Potatoes'  
Al Fresco All Natural Apple Maple Breakfast Chicken Sausage
Snack:   
Pringle Light Fat Free Sour Cream & Onion (1 svg = 14 chips)
Arnold Sandwich Thins Fill Ems 
Nature Valley Granola Thins - Dark Chocolate  
Blueberries
hot dog, beef, Hebrew National 97% fat free  
Frigo Light String Cheese
Hostess Shortcake (1 cake)

 CALORIES:  
 1,423 (1,390 - 1,740)

July 11- Done!

Monday-
Breakfast- Banana, granola thin.
Lunch- Healthy Choice Sesame Chicken Steamer, Coconut Lite Yogurt.
Dinner- Broccoli & Cheese Chicken, broccoli, applesauce.
Snacks- 100 cal Bagel, oyster crackers, Coffee fudge brownie ice cream w/ sugarfree choc syrup.

Cals- 1395 (1390-1740)

Monday July 12- Done!

Quote for the night-

"I Can't Save You. You Have to Save Yourself." Jillian Michaels.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Julie  Thanks for the suggestion. Im normally on the low end of my protein target. Ill take your suggestion starting tomorrow and have a little protein with every meal and see if that helps.  

Amy  Im hoping the challenge starts today since my loss this week wasnt that great.  Ok, so even though we are competitors how does the low glycemic thing work?  Does that mean no fruits?  Ive tried to cut down on my starches (I could eat bread/pasta all day long) and that was difficult, if I had to cut out fruit I dont think I could do it. 

Im glad you had your appt and your Dr. is sending you to a specialist. Better to be safe than sorry, keep us updated.

I watch DC too!  Heck, I was bawling last week, I can only imagine how Ill manage this week.  Have you watched After the Catch? Last week they had Josh and Kenny on and I blubbered through the whole show.


I can proudly say that I didnt eat any more candy after my plow through earlier in the day. I even passed up cookies.  I wasnt really hungry, but kept craving the sugar so I ate my frozen lunch and added spinach to the dish. It really filled me up and I couldnt even think about candy. 

Breakfast: Raisin Bran w/ff milk
Snack: 10 dots, 3 tootsie rolls, 1 tootsie pop
Lunch: Stuffed rigatoni with 2 cups spinach
Dinner: Turkey meatloaf, orzo spinach pasta, cantaloupe
Dessert: Fiber One bar
Total 1794 (goal 1200  1550) 

July 12, 2010 DONE  Veggies DONE

Tomorrow I will NOT eat any candy. We have cooking class tomorrow so I don't know what we'll be eating for dinner. I'm going to have a salad before we go so I'm not starved.  But at the very least I'll only take one bite of any of the dishes so I don't blow through the calories again tomorrow.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Tracking for today - 7/12

B: two pieces of whole wheat toast w/ margarine and honey
L: pack of PB sandwich crackers (180 cal)
  mint tea (w/sugar), rice krispie treat (90 cal), handful of almonds
S: 1 fun size hershey bar
D: 1/2 PBJ sandwich, Luna Bar

Lots of cough drops too!

JULY 12 DONE

I'm sure that wasn't enough calories, no veggies or fruit!  I forgot to pack lunch today, figured I'd go get some soup or salad, and found out once I was at work that I had to be in a meeting and in court through the lunch hour.  So I was stuck with what I had at my desk.

I'm fighting this cough/cold and eye infection now.  May have another dr. appt this week for my eye if it doesn't improve in a day or so.  Went to the orthopedist today for my shoulder.  He's sending me to PT for 6 weeks.  It's not feeling too bad now of course.

Crabby Amy - glad you went to the dr.  Keep us posted.  


For those of you struggling or in a funk or frustrated with family issues:
HANG IN THERE!!!    You can do this.  We all hit walls or plateaus.  We need to mix things up a bit.  Try different foods or exercise.  If you walk, take a different route, listen to different more upbeat music.  I think sometimes we get into routines in what we eat or what type of exercise we do and it gets boring. Then we might not see much of a loss, and we say, what the heck, why bother?  We just have to plow through that and keep going!
Hope that helped someone.  I should take my own advice!  I need to try to get more sleep (especially to beat this cold).  I only have 16 days left to get healthy before WDW!!  I don't want to be sick at WDW (but for the humidity -induced sinus problems I know I will have!)


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

officereg said:


> Finally someone who watches this show.  I keep asking everyone at work, and NOBODY watches it.  I love this show and know exactly how you feel.



I know! I don't know how I'm going to get through tomorrow night.  It absolutely tore me apart that Phill and the Boys were looking through their old family photos right before the stroke. 



pipersmom said:


> I've split into 50 lb chunks, but can't wait to hit the 25 lb mark.
> 
> Amy- Glad you're going to see a breast specialist, more than likely it's nothing, but at least this way you'll have the peace of mind!



OMG No kidding!  Thats definately what I need right now, a little peace of mind. 

Can't believe you're breaking it down into 25/50 pound chunks! Sounds like you're doing a great job so far, I have to look 5 pounds ahead otherwise I get to discouraged.



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Amy  Im hoping the challenge starts today since my loss this week wasnt that great.  Ok, so even though we are competitors how does the low glycemic thing work?  Does that mean no fruits?  Ive tried to cut down on my starches (I could eat bread/pasta all day long) and that was difficult, if I had to cut out fruit I dont think I could do it.
> 
> Im glad you had your appt and your Dr. is sending you to a specialist. Better to be safe than sorry, keep us updated.
> 
> I watch DC too!  Heck, I was bawling last week, I can only imagine how Ill manage this week.  Have you watched After the Catch? Last week they had Josh and Kenny on and I blubbered through the whole show.



Even if it does start this week (as in today's weigh in), you're beating me already!  I lost nothing this week!  Congrats on passing up the candy this afternoon!  I was thinking the same thing about seeing the specialist, rather be safe than sorry and have some peace of mind.  I have watched "After the Catch," any time I can watch Mike Rowe, hmm...  This week they're going to have a New Orleans style funeral (I think, from what I remember from wiki) for Phill.

Ok, so with the low-glycemic diet: I eat tons of fruit and veggies, thats where I get a lot of my carbs and sugars from.  I still eat pasta, speghetti specifically, but I eat whole wheat pasta rather than regular pasta.  I usually try to drink 1-2 protein and fiber meal replacement shakes a day, with 1-2 low-glycemic snacks in between.  The one veggie I avoid is potatoes.  Thats the one vegatable that has been found to spike your blood sugar like crazy.  Once your blood sugar spikes, it will take a drastic fall, and you will be hungry again in about an hour or so.  Carbs and sugars do the same thing.  Ever eat a meal and been hungry an hour later?  You get on a roller coaster with your blood sugar and its really difficult to get off of it.  What I try to do is maintain my blood sugar levels so I don't get ravenously hungry.  Its been working, and all the weight I've lost has been in the last 2 months.  It sounds like a lot of work, and might be kinda abstract, but here's a video about it and about some of the products that I use.  If you have any other questions about it, or want some more information, let me know and I'll be glad to help.  I also have some friends of mine who have been doing it for a lot longer than I have who may be able to explain it better than I do.  

http://www.usana.com/dotCom/mediaCenter/video?category=Prospecting&id=ven055&SET_LOCALE=en_US


----------



## gellybean

Sorry I've been so scarce lately!! My sister is back in the hospital, this time with diverticulitis... little pockets on her colon that have gotten inflamed and infected. They are still trying to decide if it's surgical. Which considering the blood clot issue, is a REALLy scary prospect.

We are still going to the beach on Wednesday. We'd lose the entire payment for the four nights we're renting the house if we don't go. So those of us that can, are going.

We'll have my sister's kids with us, so 3 more kids to be responsible for.

I didn't weigh in this morning. I just didn't have it in me to face the scale.

I'm hoping that I'll be so busy this week with the kids and swimming and walks on the busy that I won't gain while on our mini vakay.

Hope things settle down on my end soon so I can get back to focusing on me. I'm not giving up at all, in fact as of Saturday I'd lost some down from last week's weigh in. But work outs and tracking cals are suffering.

I just am fried, mentally and emotionally.

Congrats to all you losers!! So proud of you all. I will try to get on tomorrow and get trackers posted, before we leave. I don't know if there's wi fi in the house or not. I need to check on that!

See you guys when we get back!!

Good luck on the partner challenge!!


----------



## Duchie

Very interesting day yesterday.
DD (12) had her well-check appointment.  Before we left she asked me if she could weigh herself, kind of an unusual request for her but OK.  She was 105 and that upset her.  When I asked her why, she said all her friends weigh under 100 and she thinks she needs to lose 10 lbs.  Now where in the heck did THIS come from???  This is totally unusual behavior for her.  So when I asked her who was under 100, it was one of her friends at school, and her best friend who is a head shorter than her.  She was also upset because all of her size 12 shorts suddenly no longer fit.

We had a really long talk about body shapes and sizes.  I pulled up a growth chart and showed her on it how her weight is right at the average point for a girl her age.  I reminded her that while her shorts didnt fit any more, she hadnt gained any weight.  So its not that shes getting fatter, just that with puberty her bodys shape is changing.  We also talked about how being conscious of what shes eating is a good thing, but that she doesnt need to worry about it or try to diet.  She asked if I thought she should start exercising and I said it never hurt.  I think my Wii Fit might start getting some serious use now.

Off to the doctor we go.  One thing I love about my pediatrician is that she talks to the kids.  She asks them how they are doing, if they have any concerns or questions.  When she asked DD, DD brought up the weight issue.  It was funny because for almost everything she told DD, DD would say, Thats what my Mom said.  The Dr. showed DD her growth chart and how shes stayed on the same curve since she was born.  The Dr. also told her that for every inch she grows, she should gain 7-10 pounds.  DD grew 3 inches this past year, and the Dr. pointed out that she had only gained 18 lbs, so under the normal amount.  DD walked out of there feeling much better about things.

We stopped at the grocery store on the way home and DD asked about getting a healthier cereal.  So we sat there in the cereal aisle reading labels.  Wow  was that ever enlightening! I went for the Strawberry Cheerios, thinking they were healthier.  Then I pulled down a box of Apple Jacks to show her what a bad cereal was.  Imagine our shock when we realized that the Apple Jacks were actually better than the Cheerios  they had fewer calories, less fat and carbs, and more fiber.  And the serving size was bigger!  Even Life cereal wasnt as healthy as youd think.  She learned a lot about how important it is to read labels to really know what youre eating.

I'm another one who watches Deadliest Catch and am dreading tonight's show.  Last night Jonathan Hillstrand and Josh Harris were on The Tonight Show and I was crying just watching that.  So I'm sure I'll be a mess tonight.


----------



## tebi73

Julie (stayhomemom77) - Congrats to your sister!  What a great inspiration!  Also, keep up the great work.  Your second "stage" will be here before you know it!

Amy (crabby) - Keeping you in my thoughts - keep us updated!  I totally know what you mean about the Disc. Channel.  Those commercials are so sad.  Plus they play "Tuesday's Gone" in the background music

Amanda (pipersmom) - So glad you are out of your funk!

Jane (2eaglemom) - Just say NO!.... to CANDY

Sheree (mndisneygirl) - Hope you get to feeling better!

Aimee (gellybean) - Try to have fun and relax on your mini trip.  Maybe that's just what you need!

Barb (duchie) - I totally understand about your DD!  My DS8 (he'll be 9 on Monday) grew 5 inches over the past year and gained about 25 lbs.  He's 4'9" and weighs around 110.  He's really muscular from his many hours of baseball, football & taekwondo, but he just can't understand why he weighs so much more than his friends.  I have to try to explain to him that he's also a lot taller and more athletic than most of them.   He is starting to understand that he has to make good food choices though.

My week so far has been pretty calm.  Just trying to help DS8 focus on training and practicing for his Black Belt test in a few weeks.  Here's my tracking for Sunday and yesterday...

Sunday - July 11th
Bfast:  none
Lunch: Chicken Burrito w/ Lettuce, Tomato & Sour Cream from local mexican place, tortilla chips & salsa
Dinner: Shrimp stirfry leftovers

Total cals:  around 1500

Monday - July 12th
Bfast:  Bagel w/ 1 scrambled egg & 1 slice cheese
Lunch:  Quiznos Turkey Club Bullet (no mayo or bacon) and small Quiznos Chicken Taco Salad w/ ff ranch dressing
Dinner:  Wendy's Chicken Nuggets & plain baked potato

Total cals:  around 1750

*JULY 11TH DONE
JULY 12TH DONE*


----------



## Mndisneygirl

I remembered to weigh today!  I'm +1 for the week.  Not too surprising, but I kind of thought I might lose just because I haven't eaten much being sick.  But camping probably did me in.  I only ate one smore, but we had so much other good food I probably had too many servings.  
C'est la vie.

Aimee -sorry your sister is struggling and back in the hospital.  Praying for a speedy recovery for her.

Barb - isn't it amazing what kids think they know and how what their friends say and do affects them?  DD9 has asked me if she's fat.  I just about cry.  So we have a nice conversation about the same things - size and shape and how everyone's body is different.  I have noticed she's starting to get a "shape" as she grows.  I don't think I'm ready for that yet!!!


----------



## stitchfan23

Tracking for July 12th
Breakfast - Yoplait Source Yogurt
Lunch - Smart Ones Spinach raviloi
Dinner - veal cutlett, new potatoes & corn, peas & carrots mix
snack - Thinsations Cheescake bar, peach, 3 cupcakes  (I know but if they are in the house I eat them so they are out of the house now and not coming back in again)

JULY 12th DONE - JULY 12th VEGGIES DONE

So far today I have had...

Breakfast - Yoplait Source Yogurt
Lunch - 2 pieces of weight watchers bread with margarine & kraft light peanut butter
Dinner - 1/4 chicken (white meat - almost no skin), french fries, dinner roll, 3 perogies & a piece of chocolate cake
Snack - 2 cups of watermelon, 90 cal pack of granola bites, 1/2 100 cal thinsation cheesecake bar (waiting for dinner to arrive)

Not too bad a day but if I don't stop eating out for dinner Dawn is going to kick my butt with this challenge.  If hubby craves Swiss Chalet again I will smack him!  The thing is we ordered delivery and we waited 2 1/2 hours for it.  After 4 phone calls we got out meal for free and another meal free in the next 60 days but I was starving when if finally showed up about 8:30.

JULY 13th DONE


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

Hi all! quick drive by post here...my laptop is burning my lap! need to get off soon!  


cereal,skim
1/2 chix salad sandwich
made oatmeal cookies....ate too many
boca "meat'" carb friendly tortilla w/ veggies
July 12 done


 XLcereal,skim
cottage cheese, cheese n crackers x 2
turkey burger,potato salad
nachos
July 13 done
very carby day today! it's like I was driven to eat today. Trying to analyze why. Not really stressed about anything. Just back from vacation, DH back to work Monday. Maybe it's cause I'm alone w/ fridge during the day? hmmm. Also started up w/ jazzercise again since back from vaca. That usually sends me to the pantry the first few days.
UGHHHHHHH

lap on fire...ttyl


----------



## pipersmom

Just a quick tracker & quote tonight-

Breakfast- Rice chex w/ blueberries & bananas.
Lunch- Chix breast on sammie thin, salad w/ RF ranch.
Dinner- Turkey sausage, egg beaters & RF cheese on english muffins..yum!
Snacks- Granola thin, dry cocoa puffs, york peppermint patty.

Cals- 1463 (1390-1740)

July 13th- Done!

Quote of the day-

"The road to success is lined with tempting parking spots."  -Unknown


----------



## tebi73

Just a quick tracking post...

Tuesday - July 13th
Bfast: Dannon Light & Fit Peach NF Yogurt (YUM!), Quaker Popcorn Cake w/ 1 tsp. RF Peanut Butter
Lunch: BK Whopper w/ no cheese or mayo (BAD ME!) with BK Apple Fries & Unsweet Tea
Dinner:  Chicken & Rice made w/ RF Cream of Mushroom Soup & Chicken Broth

Total Cals:  1465 (still not bad considering the whopper was 520!)

*JULY 13TH DONE*


----------



## pwmitch237

Aloha to all! Just a quick reporting back in post.....

I'm back from the mountains of Colorado....and boy were they beautiful. I  also am glad to hear about all the results on Monday!

Now then: from the last weigh in, I am -3...and from my vacation...NO CHANGE..(I call that a good thing) (193.8 lbs)

I'll be back on later to track....

Have a good day y'all.

"Perfection is not attainable, but if we chase perfection we can catch excellence." - Vince Lombardi


----------



## stayhomemom77

Hello all!  It's been busy around here so far this week!!  On Monday, I just relaxed and vegged out after the craziness of the weekend.  Then yesterday's project was to thoroughly clean and organized both kids' bedrooms (it took 5 hours but that looked good when I inputted it on ww online...7 points earned!! ).  Today is was the same treatment for the garage.  It was only 2.5 hours but out in the heat so it felt more exhausting as well as being more intense because of all the lifting and sweeping, etc.  I also earned 7 points for that too!!  Tomorrow I have regular housework to do as well as go help decorate for a wedding reception and Friday I tackle the basement .

Anyway, I decided I needed to sit down and make time to post the pics I've been promising (besides, I'm still pooped from this morning) so here goes!!

My latest addition to my shoe collection...HAD to get them, they were only $20 and they're my first pair of metallics!!  From Sears catalogue.  Wore them to church this past Sunday.











A dress!!  My first in I don't know how long.  Usually I stick to skirts and tops to camoflauge the tubby tummy but I'm slowly thinning there and in about 10 more pounds (I think) I should be confident enough to wear it!!  $25 from Sears catalogue.






Various jade pendants from off of ebay.  Didn't pay more than a dollar for any of them!!  Still unused so far.






And...the purses!!  From Aldo, of course.  I think the black was $6 and the silver $9 and the blue/green was like $18.  Haven't used any of them yet.











Of course, it means I'm broke...AGAIN!!  But I'll have money on August 1st and can begin shopping for more treats at that time.


----------



## Funball

HI new the wieghtloss thread ( i assume this is it?!) 

i started 4 months ago at 156lbs, i am 5 foot nothing and 30. had VERY high blood pressure and was on that stuff that makes it lower. that was 4 months ago, i am now down to 132 lbs, but i need to loose 20 lbs more or so. i don't enough exercise, but i have been eating my portions(small ones).. so what else other then exercise is there to do?


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Okay - I didn't go back to read everything today - but wanted to quick post my tracking for today:
B: Life cereal w/blueberries
then at meeting - a mini scone, a biscotti and some coffee w/sugar and cream
L: also at the meeting - pasta salad, fruit, turkey wrap sandwich w/lettuce, tomato and bacon, one brownie, diet pepsi
D: chicken, noodles w/sauce (Lipton Chicken Noodle pack), blueberries and Greek yogurt
S: popcorn

The sad thing about the brownie - it wasn't that good of a brownie and I ate the whole stupid thing anyway.  I should not have taken it because I was sitting at the meeting mindlessly breaking off pieces and shoving them in.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Michele  Ive had days where I just cant seem to stop eating starch/carbs. Did you eat a lot of carbs on vacation?  I think its almost like detox where once you have carbs in your system it takes a while to get rid of the cravings again. Oh, I put a pillow on my lap to stop my lap from heating up.

Patrick  Welcome back from the mountains!  You are going to blow through the 190s soon!

Julie  Wow!  I need to do the cleaning that you've done in my kids rooms but it is just too overwhelming. You would think that a 23 and 20 year old would be able to keep their rooms clean.  NOPE - at least not my boys.  I love the new purchases!  How in the world do you find jade for $1? 

Funball  Welcome!!  Unfortunately reducing calories and increasing activity is really the only surefire way of losing weight and keeping it off.  Are you using any specific program to lose weight? A lot of us use some sort of online tracking program to know exactly how many calories you should be eating per day. You might not be eating enough.  Right now as you can see some of us post our food log daily.  Feel free to join us and post your daily journal.  A lot of us dont like exercise but really adding any amount of activity will help.

Yesterday was really busy. I had to be at work by 6:00am to set up for a meeting and of course that meant less than normal sleep for me and then I was worried that I wouldnt wake up so I kept waking up to check the time. Total hours of sleep probably 5. I did stay away from the candy all day! Last night was another Italian cooking class. I had double serving of salad and only tasted the pasta. Luckily the dessert was made with hazelnuts so held no appeal for me at all.  Didnt track anything just tried to watch it as much as possible.

Today was much better. I had to take Steven to an appointment so I was able to sleep in. 9+ hours later and I feel MUCH better! Once again I stayed away from the candy today (Yipee!). 

Food log: 
Breakfast: RF Peanut Butter, sandwich thin & banana
Lunch: Turkey sandwich on ww bread, grapes, ¼ cup pasta salad, raspberry cookie
Snack: Fiber one bar
Dinner: Pork chop, corn on the cob, orzo spinach pasta salad
Dessert: LF ice cream with berries

July 14 DONE


----------



## pwmitch237

2_Eagle - thanks for the welcome back, and the encouragement!

As for this post: just a quote... today was busy, and I tracked...just haven't done the math. and I'm going to bed... so, without further ado:

"Fitness to me isn't about a crunch or a push up. It's about taking your POWER BACK!" - Jillian Michaels

Night y'all


----------



## stayhomemom77

Hey Jane!!  My motivation to clean their room came because DD has a birthday this month and will get a bunch of new toys so we needed to clean out some of the old ones to make room.

DS (the FIVE year old) keeps his room tolerably clean so we started with his.  I have an unfinished basement but we've begun working on it anyway and have made them a playroom down there so the kids were told that they had to decide if it was keep up, keep down, or donate and of course anything broken irrepairably (sp?) was garbage.  He did quite well.  He donated a lot voluntarily.

DD on the other hand is like her father...a pack rat.  She didn't let go of much easily.  I told her she could only keep half of her stuffies (she had over 40!!  ) and that was tough and it only got worse from there.  Eventually, I just stuffed a bunch of items in the bag without her noticing.  I know that seems harsh, but she has so many toys I guarantee she won't miss them.

I think the cleaning is like dieting...if you think, I need to lose 100 pounds, it's tough to get started.  If you think, anything I do in this room will improve it...then it's not so bad.

As for the jade...I just go on ebay, look for the jewelry items that are ending soonest, scan the ones that have no shipping costs and then bid on things that are cheap.  Sometimes you get lucky and no one else bids.  If that's the case you get your minimum bid which is often just $1.  I do this all of the time. 

Hey!  I just had a thought!  This would be a great thing to do for fish extender presents!!  Imagine someone being able to wear their present to dinner that night!!

Alright!  I guess that's enough ME stuff!


----------



## pipersmom

Morning all! Good day yesterday, Piper and I got our walk in early, and I did cardio max when we got home while she was doing meds. We spent the rest of the day at the pool. We've done our walk for this morning as well, and are going shopping later at a warehouse sale.

Patrick- Welcome back! Colorado sounds awesome, maybe you could post a pic or two. 

Julie- Awesome shoes and bags! Good for you getting on the cleaning, I need to do Piper's room badly.

Jane- Sounds like a busy day for you yesterday! Great job avoiding the candy 

Funball- There are several free online tracking programs, for me, tracking what I eat had made a huge impact. If you look on the first page of the thread there's a bio you can copy and paste so everyone can get to know you better 

Tracking for yest-
Breakfast- Nutrigrain waffles w/ maple syrup & banana.
Lunch- Salad and chicken eggroll.
Dinner- Steak, mixed veggies, & cantalope.
Snacks- Peach, LF ice cream, baked cheetos.
Cals- 1406 (1390-1740)

June 14- Done!


----------



## tebi73

Just another quick drive-by tracking post today.  My home computer got a virus, so DH is working on it and I am having to use my office computer.  Yes, I'm DISing on company time.  Shame on me!

Wednesday - July 14th
Bfast:  Leftover Chicken & Rice from Tuesday dinner (I know - I'm a weirdo)
Lunch:  Hot Ham & Cheese Sandwich & Small Fries from Hardee's (bad, bad me)
Dinner:  Mini cup of Spaghettios & 1 microwavable mini chicken sandwich
Snack:  Planters Nut*rition bar

Total Cals:  1634

*JULY 14TH DONE*


----------



## stitchfan23

Good morning all,
Hope everyone is having a good week.  I have even more motivation to loose weight this week and going forward.  Hubby and I always go away in Jan and this year we have pretty much made up our mind already that we are going on our first cruise.  We have picked (I think, unless we change our minds) the new Royal Carribean Allure of the Seas (sister to the big Oasis of the Seas) and I will need to get dressed up at nights.  I want to wear some really cute dresses both casual and formal so I want to loose another 50-60lbs by then which would put me between 70-80lbs lost towards my goal.  I really want to have a beautiful romantic trip this year and not be worried about what I look like and I want to join in with the events and not just sit and read.  So wish me luck everyone, my body is not going to know what hit it. (best exercise on I could find)

Tracking for July 14th
Breakfast - Yoplait Source Yogurt
Lunch - double serving of Special K Blueberry cereal with a peach and skim milk
Dinner - leftover chicken sandwiches with FF Mayo, lettuce and the first tomato from my garden and 6 Doritos
Snack - frozen yogurt

JULY 14th DONE


----------



## stayhomemom77

Good luck Heather!!

There's nothing like a cruise to get your behind in gear, is there?  

That's something else we have in common (besides being fellow Ontarians).

Next fall DH and I will celebrate our 10th, so we decided to take a Mediterranean cruise in the summer (as long as we can afford it) in recognition of this milestone!!

Whenever I'm having a rough patch with food cravings, lack of motivation or an increase in stress etc, I just close my eyes and imagine myself in a size 10 dress on the cruise ship or walking around the ruins with a trim little backside and I'm able to square my jaw and blast through the troubles.

It also helps that I have to answer to my skinny island pals each week.  There have been tons of times when I've asked myself, "what would Aimee (or Dawn, Jane, Amanda, Heather, Sheree, Tricia, ETC) say if she knew I was contemplating this move (eating a whole bag of chips, skipping my workout, having a second helping of fries, etc)?  And then I tell myself what I would say to her if she were in the same predicament and the danger passes.

Maybe you can do what I've been doing in terms of rewards?  Since you need to get bits and pieces for the cruise anyway, maybe you can use them as your milestone celebrators as you shave off the pounds.

Aldo's having a sale right now....

Just sayin'!!  :


----------



## CrabbyYetLovable

Ok, so I'm probably totally out of the loop, but what the heck is Aldos??  That purse is super cute btw!

Ok islanders... I need to vent...  I'm having a rough week.  Yes, the doctor's appointment went fairly well on Monday, but I need to see another md to get it checked.  But I'm feeling totally overwhelmed with everything else.  School is majorly kicking my behind.  I'm doing my best not to eat these feelings away.  I went grocery shopping on Monday, after the appointment, so I bought good things.  Actually found a taste for celery with a certain kind of dill dip that I love! So when I'm feeling munchy, I eat some of that.  Also bought some carrots and a cucumber to munch on.  Even though I'm eating them with dip (low-carb dip), its still veggies, so I don't feel guilty.  Its WAAAAAY better than the 1/2 gallon of ice cream I used to eat when I felt like this.  

So I'm overwhelmed, I've procrastinated most of this summer semester, so I'm going to be crazy busy in the next few weeks.  I'm worried that I won't be able to finish my grad program, but I think thats just because I usually feel as though I'm incapable of completing things... especially when they get tough and overwhelming.  I get to be a perfectionist.  If I can get it done right and perfect, then why do it.  And thats not a way to go through life.  Sometimes things can't be perfect, they will NEVER be perfect.  But I need to do them anyway.  

On a positive note, I finally got off my duff and called a few places about finding an internship for this fall.  Hopefully I'll be able to find something... I'm stressing about that too.  My advisors want me to continue my graduate assistantship working at the child development lab on campus, but i think i'll be overwhelmed with an internship at an outside site, an assistantship on campus, and studying for the comprehensive exam, which is a huge written exam that I'm taking in leiu of doing a masters thesis.  UGH!!  I really don't want to do it, but the graduate assistship would pay for my tuition and would give me a weekly paycheck.  Not sure if I would be paid for my internship or not, but it would be nice to get paid, kwim!?  

So I'm definitely in freak-out mode this week.  There is one place that I'm hoping to work at, but if I work there, I probably would stay in my apartment instead of moving in a month... but... I'm not sure if I would even be able to extend my lease now!!  There are other apartments available in the complex, so I think I should be able to extend the lease on short notice.  

If you've read this far, thanks!  Sorry for the long and kinda rambling post.... but I just needed to vent to my friends!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Stick with it Amy!  If you're summer semester is anything like mine its short, so its almost over.  Just get your stuff done, stick a fork in it and call it done!  Thats how I'm looking at mine right now.  One more exam and I'm done.  I wanted an A, I will get an AB so I'm kicking myself right now, but hey, passing is passing is passing!  Good luck with your jobs, internship and apartment!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Amy:

Hooray for munching on veggies instead of ice cream.    THIS is what willpower is all about.  I'm sorry to hear that things are all coming down on you like a ton of bricks.  Chin up, soldier...take it one day at a time and before you know it, the summer will be over.  Here's some love to get you through until then.  

If it's meant to be...it will all work out so just make sure all your ducks are in a row regarding the internships and one way or another, they'll all work out, hopefully to your satisfaction.  

Oh!!  And Aldo is a shoe/handbag/accessory company that I am obsessed with.  I buy most of my stuff from there.  I just assumed they had them in the states, but it might be a Canadian only company.


----------



## pipersmom

Amy- Awesome job choosing veggies! I understand the procrastination thing, I do the same thing, but I always end up getting it done, and I know you will too!  As for the internship/assistantship thing, just take it one step at a time and things will fall into place.


Julie & Heather- I am soooo jealous that you guys are planning cruises..I know you'll have a blast, and that's def a great motivator!

Tracking for the day- I feel like all I've done today is eat when I look at that snack list, LOL!

Breakfast- Egg beaters omelette w/ leftover steak, tomatoes, and FF cheddar, cantaloupe.
Lunch- Lean Cuisine Cabbage Roll & FF yogurt.
Dinner- Chicken, asiago & spinach sausage, mashed potatoes (Betty Crocker instant..only 80 cals per 2/3 cup!), sugar snap peas.
Snacks- Peach, granola thin, RF bologna & cheese on sammie thin, string cheese, WW latte bar, York PP mini.

Cals- 1391 (1390-1740)

April 15th- Done!


----------



## pwmitch237

Hello to all... I feel so out of the loop, but I'm finally keeping up with the tracking.

Thursday, July 8, 2010: 
Item
Calories
Fat (g)
Sugar (g)
Carbs (g)
Protein (g)
Breakfast:   Cheerios (2 Servings) 
280
4
14
52
16
Lunch: Heavenly   Ham Wrap 
345
2
33
58
16
Dinner: Cheesecake   Factory (.25 of Louisiana Pasta)
298
18
1
19
30.5
Snack: 2 Honey Nut   Cheerios Bars
320
8
32
52
12
Exercise: Walking   around airport/Denver





Totals:
1243
32
80
181
74.5


July 8 DONE! 

VEGGIES DONE!



Friday, July 9, 2010:

Breakfast: Omelet (Mushroom, Bell Peppers), Waffle, Omelet (Mushroom, Bell Peppers)
Lunch: Mad Greens "Veggie Hamlet"
Dinner: Louisiana Chicken Pasta (Cheesecake Factory….1/2)
Snack: 86
Exercise: Walking around Denver, Cheering for the Colorado Rockies

Totals: 1591 cals


July 9 DONE! 

VEGGIES DONE!

Saturday, July 10, 2010: 

Breakfast: Omelet (2)
Waffle,
Lunch: 86
Dinner: Chili's Grilled Salmon
Snack: Frap - DCCF - NFMilk - 86W/C
Snack: Ballpark Hotdog
Exercise: Walking around Denver/16th Street Mall

Totals: 1632 cals


July 10 DONE! 

VEGGIES DONE!

Sunday, July 11, 2010: 

Breakfast: Omelet, Waffle, Omelet
Lunch: 2 Rocky Dogs, Dippin Dots
Dinner: Shrimper's Heaven, Bubba Gump Hush Puppies & Onion Rings
Snack: 86
Exercise: Walking around Denver/Breckenridge

Totals: 1812 cals


July 11 DONE! 

VEGGIES DONE!

Monday, July 12, 2010: 

Breakfast: Cheerios, Yogurt, Eggs
Lunch: Burger
Dinner: Salmon, Bubba Gump Hushpuppies
Snack: 86
Exercise: Walking around Breckenrdige, Alpine Sliding, Hiking approx. 6 miles (over 5K)

Totals: 1090 cals


July 12 DONE! 

VEGGIES DONE!

Tuesday, July 13, 2010: 

Breakfast: Frap, Eggs, Cheerios, Yogurt
Lunch: McDonalds: Chicken Classic…86 Mayo
Dinner: Taco Bell: 2 Hard Tacos
Snack: NONE
Exercise: Walking around Denver/DIA

Totals: 1400 cals


July 13 DONE! 

VEGGIES DONE!

Wednesday, July 14, 2010: 

Breakfast: Cheerios
Lunch: Heavenly Ham Wrap:
Dinner: Subway: Sandwich Only on Flatbread
Snack: Nutri-Grain bar (2)
Exercise: Cleaning

Totals: 1190 cals


July 14 DONE! 

VEGGIES DONE!


Thursday, July 15, 2010:

Breakfast:  Cheerios
Lunch: Nutri-Grain Bar
Dinner: Big Times Burger
Snack: Diet Snapple
Healthy Choice Chiken & rice soup
Exercise: Cleaning

Totals: 1110 cals


July 15 DONE! 

VEGGIES DONE!


"People who work together WILL WIN, whether it be against complex football defenses OR THE PROBLEMS OF MODERN SOCIETY!" - Vince Lombardi


Night y'all!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Just a quick drive by to give an update I spent the afternoon in the emergency waiting room with my Mom (my brother was taken to the hospital with trouble breathing) after 6 hours I'm just too exhausted to think. He's in ICU with a breathing tube and kidney failure, pixie dust and good thoughts appreciated.


----------



## pwmitch237

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Just a quick drive by to give an update I spent the afternoon in the emergency waiting room with my Mom (my brother was taken to the hospital with trouble breathing) after 6 hours I'm just too exhausted to think. He's in ICU with a breathing tube and kidney failure, pixie dust and good thoughts appreciated.



Prayers, pixie dust, and good thoughts headed your way! I hope that your brother gets better really fast!

I believe it was pipersmom who asked for the pictures of Colorado:


----------



## pipersmom

Jane- Keeping you all in my thoughts and sending lots of pixie dust. 

Patrick- Very cool photos, looks and sounds like you had a wonderful time!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

stitchfan23 said:


> Good morning all,
> Hope everyone is having a good week.  I have even more motivation to loose weight this week and going forward.  Hubby and I always go away in Jan and this year we have pretty much made up our mind already that we are going on our first cruise.  We have picked (I think, unless we change our minds) the new Royal Carribean Allure of the Seas (sister to the big Oasis of the Seas) and I will need to get dressed up at nights.  I want to wear some really cute dresses both casual and formal so I want to loose another 50-60lbs by then which would put me between 70-80lbs lost towards my goal.  I really want to have a beautiful romantic trip this year and not be worried about what I look like and I want to join in with the events and not just sit and read.  So wish me luck everyone, my body is not going to know what hit it. (best exercise on I could find)


cruise would be a great motivator!! We were thinking about one next year, but are thinking we could stay at a deluxe for a WHILE (poly is my dream resort) for the same price as a Dis Cruise...hmmmm. fun to dream! still working on the planning, the most fun part 



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Just a quick drive by to give an update I spent the afternoon in the emergency waiting room with my Mom (my brother was taken to the hospital with trouble breathing) after 6 hours I'm just too exhausted to think. He's in ICU with a breathing tube and kidney failure, pixie dust and good thoughts appreciated.





Colorado pics are great! Looks like a place you could relaly relax and breathe 

So, I've been rethinking this tracking thing. I haven't really lost anything since I started tracking (overall), and I really freak myself out about it throughout the day. It almost is pushing me the wrong way, if that makes any sense. Example...a little hungry at 3 pm. Go to have a cracker, then think, no, then I"ll have to write it down, then I have only one. Then I walk away, then I think about crackers some more, then I get two more. I think, well maybe I don't have to write this. Well, if I have 6 more, it's a serving, then I will write it. AHHHH! All day! Too much obsessing.  I'm going to try to eat reasonably for a few days without tracking and see how it goes. I've been exercising regularly, and that feels good. 

I have a feeling I'll come back to tracking, but need a vacay for my sanity. Will still get on here and say hi, but not track. We'll see how it goes 

TGIF! Have a great day everyone


----------



## Duchie

CrabbyYetLovable said:


> Ok, so I'm probably totally out of the loop, but what the heck is Aldos??  That purse is super cute btw!
> 
> Ok islanders... I need to vent...  I'm having a rough week.  Yes, the doctor's appointment went fairly well on Monday, but I need to see another md to get it checked.  But I'm feeling totally overwhelmed with everything else.  School is majorly kicking my behind.  I'm doing my best not to eat these feelings away.  I went grocery shopping on Monday, after the appointment, so I bought good things.  Actually found a taste for celery with a certain kind of dill dip that I love! So when I'm feeling munchy, I eat some of that.  Also bought some carrots and a cucumber to munch on.  Even though I'm eating them with dip (low-carb dip), its still veggies, so I don't feel guilty.  Its WAAAAAY better than the 1/2 gallon of ice cream I used to eat when I felt like this.
> 
> So I'm overwhelmed, I've procrastinated most of this summer semester, so I'm going to be crazy busy in the next few weeks.  I'm worried that I won't be able to finish my grad program, but I think thats just because I usually feel as though I'm incapable of completing things... especially when they get tough and overwhelming.  I get to be a perfectionist.  If I can get it done right and perfect, then why do it.  And thats not a way to go through life.  Sometimes things can't be perfect, they will NEVER be perfect.  But I need to do them anyway.
> 
> On a positive note, I finally got off my duff and called a few places about finding an internship for this fall.  Hopefully I'll be able to find something... I'm stressing about that too.  My advisors want me to continue my graduate assistantship working at the child development lab on campus, but i think i'll be overwhelmed with an internship at an outside site, an assistantship on campus, and studying for the comprehensive exam, which is a huge written exam that I'm taking in leiu of doing a masters thesis.  UGH!!  I really don't want to do it, but the graduate assistship would pay for my tuition and would give me a weekly paycheck.  Not sure if I would be paid for my internship or not, but it would be nice to get paid, kwim!?
> 
> So I'm definitely in freak-out mode this week.  There is one place that I'm hoping to work at, but if I work there, I probably would stay in my apartment instead of moving in a month... but... I'm not sure if I would even be able to extend my lease now!!  There are other apartments available in the complex, so I think I should be able to extend the lease on short notice.
> 
> If you've read this far, thanks!  Sorry for the long and kinda rambling post.... but I just needed to vent to my friends!



Oh Amy 

OK first of all take a deep breath in and try to relax.  Feel any better?

Honey, I could have written parts of your post myself.  I'm a perfectionist myself, have been since childhood.  I didn't realize until recently that it's a learned behavior (watching my DGM beat herself up for hours over the littlest mistakes was eye-opening for me) and I'm working hard to change it.

One big advantage is that you're aware of your triggers and are already making smarter choices.  So keep it up!    Hang in there!


----------



## Duchie

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Just a quick drive by to give an update I spent the afternoon in the emergency waiting room with my Mom (my brother was taken to the hospital with trouble breathing) after 6 hours I'm just too exhausted to think. He's in ICU with a breathing tube and kidney failure, pixie dust and good thoughts appreciated.



Jane, I'm so sorry to hear this!


----------



## tlenzendorf

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Just a quick drive by to give an update I spent the afternoon in the emergency waiting room with my Mom (my brother was taken to the hospital with trouble breathing) after 6 hours I'm just too exhausted to think. He's in ICU with a breathing tube and kidney failure, pixie dust and good thoughts appreciated.



I'm sorry to hear this   Sending good thoughts your way!


----------



## tebi73

Jane & Amy - Prayers, Pixie Dust , and hugs to you both!  Keep your heads up and hopefully things will look better soon!

Patrick - Colorado looks beautiful.  DH and I have always talked about going there, but can't ever seem to get ourselves headed west!

My week has been pretty calm, however, I did have tater tots and a scoop of Ben & Jerry's last night.  I got frustrated because my grilled chicken sandwich from Sonic (not my fave place anyways) was only half cooked(closest I could find to a pukey face) so I had to throw it away.  The tots & ice cream didn't make me feel much better about it though.  Better choices next time hopefully!

Tracking
Thursday - July 15th
Bfast: Breakfast Burrito w/ Egg, Low fat cheese & Salsa
Lunch:  Boiled baby shrimp, Baked potato w/ LF Ranch Dressing, 1/2 c. cole slaw
Dinner:  Sonic Grilled Chicken Sandwich (NOT ), Small order of Tater Tots
Snack:  Scoop of Ben & Jerry's Half Baked Ice Cream

Total cals: 1462 (not bad, but I would have rather spent my calories on something better for me)


----------



## stitchfan23

> Originally Posted by 2_Eagle_Mom
> Just a quick drive by to give an update I spent the afternoon in the emergency waiting room with my Mom (my brother was taken to the hospital with trouble breathing) after 6 hours I'm just too exhausted to think. He's in ICU with a breathing tube and kidney failure, pixie dust and good thoughts appreciated.



So sorry to hear and we will keep you in our thoughts. 



> cruise would be a great motivator!! We were thinking about one next year, but are thinking we could stay at a deluxe for a WHILE (poly is my dream resort) for the same price as a Dis Cruise...hmmmm. fun to dream! still working on the planning, the most fun part



We looked at the Disney cruises but for the money they really didn't stop anywhere.  This ship will cost us significantly less than a Disney cruise (and we can get a balcony) plus this ship will have the Dreamworks partnership.  Similar to Disney (noone can do it as well as Disney) but with the Dreamworks characters (Shrek, Madagascar etc).  Plus they have a broadway version of Chicago (which I love).

Okay on to tracking - I had a minor set back last night but they are going to happen and I just have to move on and try harder the next time.

Breakfast - Yoplait source yogurt
Lunch - kalbasa sandwhich with mustard, lettuce, 1 slice of skim cheese, 4 doritos
Dinner - 2 chicken thighs, mashed potats & fresh peas
Snack - 100 cal thinsation cheesecake bar, 15 timbits (mini donuts) (yes 15, that is what happend when they are sitting beside you open in the car, you just start nibbling)

JULY 15th DONE - JULY 15th VEGGIES DONE


----------



## Funball

ok well i guess i will do the get to know me part... 



First Name and Screen name: sara, funball

What your Goal Is for Fitness: umm i don't have one

Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: jack in the box, mac and cheese

Favorite Good Food for You: cheese, veggie burgers

Favorite Form of Exercise: walking disneyland park, walking to and from the parking structure

What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: umm i don't know, yet maybe try and keep it off i know that if i gain it back i can't fit my skinny clothes

Family: my family? i am single, not married, no kids. 

i just wieghed myself yesterday morning, lost 1 more pound, now at 130, last time i posted i was at 132, my goal wieght is 125, i think i am almost there  

everytime i shed 4 pounds i buy something i can fit, as a reward! so i got a new tshirt in a medium, but it was kinda tight, but i can still fit it!!!   

My food blog.. as of yesterday

Well I will start with dinner:   I had a the small chicken rice bowl from flaime broiler and a small raspberry ice tea with minute maid lemonade light mixed in.

Yesterday lunch: did not have lunch, was busy

Yesterday breakfast: half a breakfast burger from jack in the box and a monster energy drink( that is my weakness)


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Having a couple of not so great eating days!  
Jane - so sorry about your brother! 

Tracking for yesterday (I don't think I posted.)
B: 2 pieces muffin bread toast w/PB, coffee, banana
L: raw veggies (about a cup), yogurt, string cheese
S: Luna bar
D: croissant w/turkey and pepperjack cheese
S: two cookies and an ice cream bar !!!! Oh my!  I went on a garden tour with friends and there were too many treats for my tiny weak will power.  Also had a glass of wine.

JULY 15 done

Today:
B: Blueberry muffin, string cheese, peach/mango V8 fusion juice
L: luna bar, pretzel nuggets (yeah, not much lunch)
D: pizza, salad
S: movie popcorn, whoppers, and sprite - we went to TS 3 tonight!

JULY  16 done

Cool pictures of Coors Field Patrick!!  I love to go to other b-ball stadiums!  Have not been there yet. 

I just was looking at some old pictures from WDW from 1999 and 2000.  Boy, did I look fat!  I remember I was trying to get pregnant then.  Wonder why it was so hard?  That's how I always realize how heavy I got - seeing it in pictures.  It didn't seem so big a deal before I'd see a picture.


----------



## pipersmom

Just a quickie tonight! Piper and I watched the "family movie" on NBC..I swear if another walmart commercial had come on I was going to scream..LOL! We had a good time though, made homemade pizza and had 100 cal popcorn. Good thing after we did our walk this morning I did CardioMax! I went up to level 2 and it kicked my butt (in a good way)...

Tracking-
Breakfast- Cantaloupe, 1 tbs peanut butter on 100 cal english muffin..yummy!
Lunch- Eggroll & yoplait FF yogurt.
Dinner- Pizza w/ tomatoes, mushrooms and LS/LF ham, tossed salad.
Snacks- popcorn, LF coffee fudge brownie ice cream.

Cals- 1631 (1390-1740)

July 16th- Done!


----------



## pwmitch237

Food Journal time (Sorry, I haven't been keeping up on here much.....I'm incredibly busy (it's getting really close to my bday!) and I'm trying to get some stuff done for the insurance for a car, so I can drive. Anyway:

Friday, July 15, 2010:
Breakfast: Cheerios (140)
Lunch: Double Stacked Turkey Sandwich (300)
Dinner: Tong Cho Chiken & Vegetable Fried Rice (800)
Snack: Nutri-Gran Bar (160)
Exercise: Cleaning

Totals: 1400 cals


July 16 DONE! 

VEGGIES DONE!


"You can tell me that you choose not to. You can tell me that you choose to quit, that you choose to be less than what you are and less than what God intended but DON'T EVER TELL ME THAT YOU CAN'T DO IT!" - Jillian Michaels


----------



## pwmitch237

tebi73 said:


> Patrick - Colorado looks beautiful.  DH and I have always talked about going there, but can't ever seem to get ourselves headed west!



Pictures don't do it justice. I spent the week in Denver & Breckenridge. It truly was amazing. I'd suggest visiting any town up in the mountains (Breckenridge, is my personal favorite)...and in Denver, the Rockies games are awesome (because of the fact that the stadium is really nice, and that because of the thin air...the baseballs fly even further, and it's just really pretty.) The first 3 pics are from Denver, #4 is from Breckenridge, and #5 is near Hoosier Pass.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Thanks for all the well wishes.  My brother is doing better; he was taken off the ventilator and is breathing on his own. His vitals are much better. They still don't know exactly what happened, but they are going to watch him in ICU probably through today and then they might move him to a regular room. His kidneys are working some (not to full capacity) but they haven't shut down completely which is really good. They are watching to see if he might have some pneumonia.

Heather  a cruise sounds fantastic!  Weve only done 2 Disney cruises, but we had a great time.  Good luck on your new motivation for exercise!  You can do it.

Amy  I can totally understand your feelings of being overwhelmed. You have a lot going on this summer.  Going into Mom advice mode: Regarding your schooling. Since you realize that you are postponing your work you have a great opportunity to change some behaviors.  Start right now and give yourself some deadlines. Knowing that you are postponing and will be swamped at the last minute is just adding to your stress. I know there are projects that I dread and then when I finally just force myself to work on it I feel much better even though the project itself sucks.

I think applying for the outside positions are a great idea. Nothing says you have to take them if they are offered and you decide to stay doing the assistantship if they dont offer to pay you. I mean the company must realize that you have bills/school to pay for and would understand if you had to turn them down. Dont worry about that decision till you have to make it. Call your leasing department at the apartment and ask them what your options are, you havent made a decision, but at least if you call and find out if it might be a possibility to stay where you are, is there a date that you would have to make that decision by?  I always tell my kids find out as much information ahead of time instead of worrying about what answers might be Ok, getting down off my soapbox

Michele  Ive been there with you on the tracking freak out.  When I wasnt tracking I did best when I planned all my meals so I could sort of pre-plan the amount of calories/points that I would be eating. Good luck, sometimes you just need to take a break.

Sara  Good to know you! You are getting SO close to your goal!  Congratulations!

Sheree  Im absolutely amazed when I see old pictures. I wonder, how in the world did I let myself get that big?  Its a great motivator for me to have one of my pictures sitting out and I look at it when I need motivation.  

Patrick  good luck with the insurance prep stuff.  Do you already have your license or will you be getting this on your b-day?

As you can imagine this week has been a non-tracking week for me. Although I havent had much time to eat, when I do, it hasnt quite been the best of foods. Yesterday I caved and ate a bunch of candy at the event we were having. Lunch was hamburger, fries, sweet potato fries, cookies and more candy.  For dinner I really didnt want much so we went and got SF/FF frozen yogurt with mini-marshmallows and about 10 M&Ms. 

Today Im regaining control. We dont have any candy in the house and we are going to plan our menus for the week and then run errands.


----------



## pwmitch237

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Patrick  good luck with the insurance prep stuff.  Do you already have your license or will you be getting this on your b-day?



I'll be getting it Monday, pray it doesn't rain in Louisiana please! My bday's tomorrow, so the DMV isn't open.


----------



## pwmitch237

Food journal:

Saturday, July 17, 2010
Breakfast: Heavenly Ham Wrap, Pasta Salad, and PB Cookie (500 calories)
Lunch: NONE
Dinner:  McDonalds Classic Chicken Sandwich, NO MAYO, & Fries (750 calories)
Snack: NONE
Exercise: Striking a stage/heavy lifting.

Totals: 1250 calories

And now I get one day of "food Freedom" ---- it's my b-day.. cake and Ice Cream will be had....

July 17 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

"What is it so hard to say 'No' to? Food? or Cancer? Diabetes? Death?" - Jillian Michaels (losing it with Jillian)


----------



## pipersmom

Happy Birthday, Patrick!!    
I hope you have a wonderful day today! Enjoy the cake and ice cream. :

Good day for Piper and I yesterday, we did our 2 miler in the am, and then took a leisurely walk after dinner when it had cooled off some. Piper is down 6 pounds, from 95-89, so that's half of what she had put on at her Dad's. We have another two weeks before she goes back, we'll see what happens. Today is our "off" day from exercise, it feels odd, but we both need the break.

Jane- So glad your brother is doing better! Good for you for taking control again, you should be proud of yourself. 

Tracking for yest-
Breakfast/Lunch- 100 cal eng muffin w/ egg beaters, 2% american, and LS/LF ham, yogurt, cantaloupe. 
Dinner- Salmon, peas, mashed potatoes, 1/2 sammie thin w/ Brummel & brown.
Snacks- Chili w/ FF cheddar & FF sour cream, peach, granola thin, mini peppermint patty, FF cheesecake pudding.

Cals- 1409 (1390-1740)

July 17- Done!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

HAPPY BIRTHDAY PATRICK!!!
I HOPE YOU HAVE AN AWESOME DAY AND GOOD LUCK ON YOUR TEST TOMORROW!!!


----------



## pipersmom

Evening all! Slow here this weekend, I hope it's because everyone is having a wonderful, busy weekend! Bad food day today, as of 9:30pm I was still 400 cals short. It's my own fault, we were out and about most of the day and I didn't take snacks with me. I made up for it somewhat..ate a piece of FF pudding pie, and some turkey pepperoni & 2% mozzarella, but we'll see. I honestly feel crappy sometimes complaining about not getting enough cals on here, but that's my biggest struggle..trying to balance all the food stuff out. On the upside, today was our day off for exercise, so I burned less than usual.  Anyway..tracking for today...

Breakfast- Rice chex w/ banana and cantaloupe.
Lunch- 2 chocolate rice cakes. (This is when we were out & about..Piper had lunch at my mom's, but there wasn't much there I could eat.)
Dinner- Chicken stir fry w/ brown rice.
Snacks- Mini pepperoni, mozzarella cheese, FF cheesecake, 100 cal Mocha frappucino.

Cals- 1,131 (1390-1740)

July 18th- Done!

 Patrick..Good luck on your driver's test!!!


----------



## Dizneydawn

*GOOD MONDAY MORNING YOU SEXY, SKINNY, BEACHES & CREAM PEOPLE!!!!!!*



I am back from the land of the lost.  Or as in MN, we like to call the Boundary Waters.  Burn Camp was amazing.  Really good resources and discussions and the kids had a great time as well when it was just fishing, kayaking or playing games.

Our cabin was in a valley though and so no cell service on any phones minus Treyner's.  His worked if it was on speaker phone, on one exact spot on the coffee table.  I should have snagged a pic of him trying to talk to Taylor (his GF) while hunched over the phone not moving an inch! 

There were some pretty serious storms that rolled through and wi-fi connection at our neighbors on top of the hill was wiped out as well.  So no even peeking at this last week and Treyner got his professors to re-open his tests he missed since they knew he would be at camp ahead of time and service might be sketchy. 

I am awaiting your numbers for this week!  I need to get back and catch up with you all!!!!!  Hope your week was great and you know how much each of you make a difference in my life!!!!  YOU WERE MISSED!!!!!!


----------



## officereg

I am a 1 for the week.  Not as good as I would like, but thank you sir, may I have another? 

I hope everyone had a great weekend.  I did, but way too short.  

Patrick I hope your birthday was all you expected, and that you do well on your testing today!


----------



## Tricia1972

I am -2.8 for the week!!!  It's not a ton, but a loss is a loss.


----------



## pipersmom

I am  -2.4 for the week! Feels much better than being up a pound! Now I just need to get those 4 ounces off and I'll be down 20 since I started. My fitness pal doesn't count ounces, but I still know. Piper and I added some running to our walk today, modified C25K, 10 minutes walking, 1 minute running, hopefully we'll be able to move it up some before she goes back. Going to get off here and do CardioMax, hope everyone has a great day!

Dawn- Great to see you back and glad you had a good time! A week without cell phones sounds pretty good to me 

Way to go Tricia and Sara!!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

Happy Birthday yesterday Patrick!! 


stayed same weight this week 

I had a couple Mel Gibson in Braveheart moments (Freeeeeeeeedooooooooom!) when I let go of tracking for a bit. I did end up with a small choc shake at McD's. And here I am telling y'all about it, and I said I wouldn't track.  I'm still trying to resolve in my head how to go about this...

I have been exercizing daily, either treadmill or jazzercise. I feel great. I bought a few shirts yesterday that were L instead of XL and they fit. They look so much better. XL was starting to look big, and I think wearing too big shirts just makes one look bigger, no?  Anyway, strange that no weight loss and looking better, but I will take it. I guess this is a public service announcement for the merits of exercise!

Here's to a good Monday  Congrats to the losers!!!


----------



## tebi73

Welcome back Dawn!  Glad ya'll had a great time @ camp!

Happy Late B-day Patrick!  My DS's birthday is today - he'll be 9.

We had a fun, but hectic weekend.  Friday night, we went to a Revival Tent meeting in a neighboring town, then Saturday, DS's youth choir was singing at a friend's church youth meeting, then Sunday, we had Homecoming at our church.  Lot's of eating out, not much time @ home.

Tracking for the weekend:

Friday - July 16th
Bfast:  Chicken & Broccoli Lean Pocket
Lunch: Rotisserie Chicken Breast, 1 c. potato salad, 2 pineapple spears
Snack: 2  Mini Cheese Croissants from Atlanta Bread Co. (Oh My Gravy - soooooo goooooood, but sooooooo baaaaaaad)
Dinner:  Scrambled Egg, 2 slices bacon & 1 c. hashbrowns

Total Cals: 1560

Saturday - July 17th
Bfast:  Hobo Special Breakfast Wrap (Egg, Potato, Onion, Tomato & cheese), 10 tater tots
Lunch:  Corn Dog
Dinner:  Arby's French Dip Sandwich (no au jus), 1 potato cake & 2 mozzarella sticks

Total Cals:  1765

Sunday - July 18th
Bfast:  None
Lunch: Church Homecoming - I had a few bites of each of the things I like best (pasta salad, corn salad, green beans, coleslaw, 3 mini-meatballs, crockpot SW chicken and 2 lil' smokies, and of course I had dessert - 1 spoonful of upside-down german chocolate cake and 1 spoonful of chocolate chip cream cheese something or other that was absolutely heavenly )
Dinner:  1 c. leftover pasta salad

Total Cals: Not real sure - maybe around 1700-1800

*JULY 16TH DONE
JULY 17TH DONE
JULY 18TH DONE*


----------



## shellabell

Happy Monday everyone!!

I am down .6 this week. It's coming off ridiculously slow, but at least it is coming off. I finally made it back into the 1's 

I hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Tricia1972

shellabell said:


> Happy Monday everyone!!
> 
> I am down .6 this week. It's coming off ridiculously slow, but at least it is coming off. I finally made it back into the 1's
> 
> I hope everyone has a great week!



Welcome to the 1's!!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Okay, I'm going to preface this with the statement that once again, TOM stuff is messing with my scale, however...

I am down one pound. 

I was down more mid week so I'm hoping next week catches me up again.

I have to confess...I was disappointed this morning.  I dropped down into the 230's (239.6) and when I logged that in on ww it told me it was time to recalculate.  I was all excited , I should lose a point , and it did the recalculation thing  ...but my points stayed exactly the same.

I think I was disproportionately bummed about that but I've been looking forward to it for nearly three weeks so it was such a let down.  I don't understand why it didn't change.    Still trying to shake it off.

On a happier note, I got to have a date with my hubby this weekend and we tried this Thai place.  I'm kind of a cautious eater, still getting used to different ethnic foods so I was a tad worried about the Pad Thai I ordered but I really liked it.  I only ate half of it and brought the rest home in a doggy bag, which DH promptly ate up for lunch on Saturday.  I was surprised when I logged it to find that it was fairly low in points for a restaurant meal.  I was able to have a treat later at the movies using my daily points instead of using my flex points as I had anticipated.

We also went to a wedding on Saturday night.  I had eaten lightly for lunch and breakfast since I didn't know what they would be serving to eat that night.  I had 15 points left for the wedding...and the food was kinda gross.  That made it quite easy to avoid seconds on anything.  Avoiding the dessert table was a lot easier than I feared it was going to be and I shook it for a bit on the dance floor, so I burned a few calories all in the name of fun!!

I only earned 18 exercise points this week  but I didn't use them, nor did I use all of my flex points...I only used 11.  Here is why that surprises me.  I should have had total PMS issues all last week...that's generally what happens to me.  I was fully prepared to use up each and every flex point if necessary because, after all...who can fight hormones??  Instead, just like last month there were NO cravings whatsoever.  

I had planned to get some pringles (I crave the salty stuff) or some tiny bags of chips or cheesies but the days came and went and the compulsions never appeared.  Of course, I'm  about that, but then I'm also a little bit bummed I never got to indulge.  I may have to get to the dollar store for supplies on principle alone.

Has anyone else experienced this at all?  Has a move to healthier eating and regular exercise eliminated or lessened TOM cravings for anyone else on here?

Congrats to all the other losers this week.


----------



## tlenzendorf

Happy Belated Birthday Patrick!

Yesterday was my daughter's birthday as well   She had a hula party with 3 of her little friends(she turned 6).  It was cute!  I'm assuming you didn't have a hula party 

Welcome Back Dawn!


----------



## stitchfan23

Really quick drive by as I have orders that have to get out today.

I am the same this week as last but I am expecting a bigger number next week.  We spent the weekend on a ball diamond and it was soooo hot here and I didn't drink too much since there were no bathrooms close by i can feel that i am retainning water like crazy.  My ankles and wrists are swollen and I am so thirsty.



> We also went to a wedding on Saturday night. I had eaten lightly for lunch and breakfast since I didn't know what they would be serving to eat that night. I had 15 points left for the wedding...and the food was kinda gross. That made it quite easy to avoid seconds on anything. Avoiding the dessert table was a lot easier than I feared it was going to be and I shook it for a bit on the dance floor, so I burned a few calories all in the name of fun!!



Hey that is funny cause I was at a wedding Sat night to in Toronto and the bride moved from Windsor 12 years ago.  Too funny.  They has some strange foods too and we sat outside so it was easy to miss the food.

I'll be back later...


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Hi all!  I'm down .5 for the week, which is okay. I ate like crap most of the weekend, didn't track and so I'm good with that.  We went to the movies Friday night and ate candy and popcorn!  Not a very good dinner I must say!
I have not done much walking, save for going to the zoo Friday a.m. but did a lot of sweating - it was so hot and humid!!!
Today I brought my walking clothes and shoes to work and will go out shortly.
I have noticed that as I eat healthier and exercise more, my TOM cravings are not as bad.  I still NEED some chocolate, but am able to control myself.  Part of it is my body, part is my brain - I want to be accountable to you guys, so I think about it first.  Do I want to write this down and tell everyone what I ate?
I'm back to tracking today too.  I packed a small healthy lunch as well.
Dawn - welcome back!!! Glad you had a good time!  I'm at the thought of Treyner leaning over the phone on the table!!  Thanks for the chuckle!
Gotta get back to work.  Lots to do before vacation in 9 days!!!!


----------



## Duchie

*Happy Birthday Patrick!!! * 

This week I'm *-1.2*.  I think I'm now at the point where the pounds will start coming off at a much sloooooooower rate than they have been.  And I'm trying to be OK with that, as long as they are still coming off (and not going the other way.)

So weird weekend for me.  Don't think I mentioned it here, but for some reason last week I was fighting cravings, mostly for baked goods.  I wanted muffins, cookies, cake.... just whatever, as long as it was bad for me.  Not sure what was behind this - I think I'm just kind of tired of the whole "eating healthy" thing.  I was also feeling kind of anxious in general last week (again, not sure why) but that normally doesn't give me the munchies.  No matter - as hard as it was, I just fought off the cravings.

Then on Friday I discovered something:  My family hates me.  

OK, not really but they are not making this easy.  The first thing that happened was that there was a huge package in the mail.  When I opened it, I discovered that my DGM had sent us about 6 dozen pink cookies.  These are an old family recipe and a favorite of mine since childhood.  I cannot eat just one of them - if I do, then I will eat 10 in a sitting (they are small, but still.)  Now, the woman was just here and knows I'm trying to lose weight.  She and the kids made a whole batch of these while she was here and I didn't eat them at all.  In fact, I just threw them out because they weren't getting eaten (and I could hear them calling me from the pantry).  Apparently before she left she "promised" the kids that she would make more and then send them home with DD.  But when DD didn't go over there during her visit, she baked them anyway and mailed them to me.

(As an aside - I love my DGM, but these are the kind of emotional manipulation games she plays.  We had told her upfront that DD would probably not have time to make it over to DGM's house during her visit.  So her way of getting around that was to promise to make the cookies so that DD will feel guilty if she does not go over there.  Then, when DD did NOT go over there, she made the cookies anyway and mailed them to me, being sure to tell me that it was BECAUSE DD did not go over to pick them up, thus making DD feel guilty again and trying to pull me into the game as well.  It might sound lame, but she does this kind of crap all of the time and after living with it for forty<something> years, I'm DONE.)

So anyway, back to the story..... I called her while we were driving to Costco to thank her for the cookies and she makes sure to point out that she made them "twisty" like I like them (which is harder to do) and did I enjoy them.    I told her YET AGAIN that I would not be eating them because once I start, I won't stop.

So I'm still kind of fuming about this while we're at Costco and not paying much attention to DH and what he's putting in the cart.  Not smart.  At the check-out I notice one of those Costco-size tubs of chocolate covered raisins.    The man is seriously trying to derail me!  I asked him what they were for and he said we NEEDED them.  Yeah, right - what would end up happening is that he'd eat a few, then forget about them.  They'd be in a place where I could not resist them and would wind up eating them all.

So see?  My family hates me.  Or at the very least, doesn't think I need to lose any more weight.  

Ah well..... I will admit to giving into the chocolate covered raisins twice during the weekend - once on Saturday and once yesterday, and both times I only had an ounce.  I mean c'mon - they're raisins, so they're good for me, right?    And I'm also happy to say that they're almost all gone.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Patrick  Sorry I missed your Birthday (internet was out again yesterday). I hope you had a fantastic day and you Ace your drivers test today!!!!

Dawn  welcome back!!  I hope you feel rested and rejuvenated from your week away.  Sometimes just getting away makes stuff easier to deal with. How is your Dad doing?

Sara  a pound is a pound.  Good job!

TriciaR  Woo Hoo!!

Amanda  Congratulations on your weight loss (and Way to Go Piper!) That is just amazing and you are teaching her some valuable skills while she is still young enough to change her life.

Michele  The body is a crazy thing. I can tell you my numbers are not all that different than a couple of months ago, but people keep commenting on how much weight Ive lost. I dont know why, but Ill take it.  Is it a good thing or bad thing that my DH is starting to call me droopy drawers?

Julie  Congratulations on trying Thai food (and liking it) and finding out it was a good choice in the end.  

Sheree  Im green with envy that your vacation is SO close.  Cant wait to hear all about your adventures.

Barb  Im so sorry your family is making it so hard for you to diet.  Your DGM sounds a lot like some things my family has done in the past.  I suggest you take the cookies to work (or send them with DH to his work) and GET THEM OUT OF YOUR HOUSE. Then you can tell you DGM that you shared her cookies with the general population since you were unable to eat them yourself.  Oh, I LOVE those chocolate covered raisins. Im like you I cant have them in the house at all, this from someone that just found some leftover Halloween candy in the house and plowed through them (not this weekend, but last).  The next time you have a craving for something baked, try making a cake but substituting the liquid/fats I used the following recipe from the Hungry Girl newsletter and everyone loved it. Didnt even need frosting (tasted a lot like brownies)

Cake Mix + Canned Pure Pumpkin 
PER SERVING (1 piece, 1/12th of cake): 183 calories, 3.5g fat, 301mg sodium, 37g carbs, 1.25g fiber, 20.5g sugars, 2g protein -- POINTS® value 4*

Ingredients:
One 18.25-oz. box moist-style cake mix
One 15-oz. can pure pumpkin

Directions:
Preheat oven to 400 degrees.

Combine ingredients in a large bowl. Mix thoroughly -- batter will be VERY thick -- and transfer to a baking pan sprayed with nonstick spray; bake in the oven until a knife inserted into the center comes out clean. (Refer to cake-mix box for pan size and approximate bake time.)

MAKES 12 SERVINGS
Best Flavor: Devil's food cake mix is CLEARLY a classic choice.  But spice cake mix... WOW. Yellow and white cake mixes, sadly, do not work as well.

The Texture: Thick and dense in the BEST possible way. Brownie-like, in the case of the devil's food; the spice cake reminded us of pumpkin bread!

The Taste: No one would ever guess this is guilt-free in any way. It's delicious!

Not much to report on my brother. I dont remember if I told you that he was taken off the ventilator. Hes still in ICU, doing ok, but they still cant figure out what is going on.

I took it really easy this weekend.  It was HOT here so we tried to do low-key things. We made up our menu, went shopping (bought a TON of fruit) and then just chilled out at home. Last night we played LIFE and a Disney Trivia game with Brendan and Charlotte. We had such a great time!

I bought a Brita water pitcher for my desk at work. Im hoping that if I have a pitcher of water next to me that Ill be much better at actually drinking the stuff.

Im back down this week -1.8. So I feel like I can actually put my palm tree in my signature and pray that I dont have to take it away next week.

Hope everyone has a fantastic Monday!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Barb,

So sorry to hear that your family *HATES* you!!    Nothing worse that having someone try and derail you when you are on a roll.  My DH used to do that to me all of the time but I think he's FINALLY given that kind of behaviour up for good.

Kudos to you for showing self control though.    You only had a few chocolate raisins and avoided the cookies all together so that's FANTASTIC behaviour in my book.

Personally, I would divvy up the cookies between neighbours, friends and family and leave myself two.  Then I'd make sure I'd allow myself to eat them once all the others were no longer on the premises.

THEN, you could tell your grandmother that the cookies were SO DELICIOUS you just HAD to share them with everyone else and...would it be possible for her to make you some more of the twisted ones right away because people were demanding second helpings??  

At least then you'd be getting some sweet revenge for all the mind games...and she just might not make any more for you for a VERY long time out of spite!!

Just a suggestion...

If the figures are correct, I do believe that you are the BIGGEST LOSER en route to skinny island and I just thought we should celebrate that!!


----------



## lizzyb5280

Just checking in to let you all know I'm still here.  Last week's pledge to get back on track with my tracking ended up being a pie crust promise (easily made, easily broken), but I've been doing decently with the Biggest Loser Wii Workouts, and playing lots of Wii Sports & Sports Resort the days I don't do the BL.  The Dr's appt I was supposed to have on the 13th got rescheduled until the 30th, so I look forward to weighing in then.

Not sure if I mentioned it last time I was on, but back on the 10th we went blueberry picking, which was lots of fun and some good bending and reaching, not to mention the resistance of rolling through the grass of the farm.  Plus now we have LOTS of blueberries to eat!  In one hour the three of us managed to pick 7 POUNDS of blueberries!  That's about 18-20 cups!  We used six cups to make a blueberry cobbler (Cooking Light recipe), a couple cups on blueberry muffins (also from CL), I've set aside two cups to make blueberry syrup, and most of the rest is being frozen for smoothies and baking.

No tracking to post, but congrats to all the losers, prayers to all going through tough times, and happy birthday Patrick! Hopfully you're having as nice (albeit hot) day down in New Orleans as we're having up in Baton Rouge!

Now off to do today's BL workout before DD wakes up!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Elizabeth  do you have any tips for freezing blueberries?  They had them on sale this weekend and I bought a couple of extra containers dont want to mess up and do something wrong to freeze them.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Tracking for today:

B: two pieces muffin bread toasted w/PB, peach/mango V8 fusion juice (diluted)
L: Greek yogurt w/blueberries, string cheese, red pepper, carrots, 1 cherry tomato, 1 tiny piece of broccoli (it was mixed up in the bag!)
S: PB sandwich crackers, Luna bar
D: Noodles side dish, a couple bites of hardboiled egg sandwich, pita chips (about 12)
S: a couple bites of licorice rope (ugh), 1 oreo cookie, fruit snacks

Nothing sounded good for dinner tonight -we had some random leftovers.  I call them "gotta goes" because tomorrow is trash day, so everything's gotta go. 
Throat's a little sore so I'm having some tea w/honey tonight.

JULY 19 Done 
Veggies - only about 1/2 done! 

I did get my half hour walk in during lunch today.  Plus I had physical therapy (shoulder) so did some arm exercises that I will be doing everyday now.  It's supposed to strengthen my shoulder blade muscles.


----------



## pipersmom

Evening all! Congrats to all the losers!!

Barb- Hooray for you..great job fighting off the carb cravings! Ugh @ your DGM's passive aggressive stuff!  And I'm glad the choccy covered raisins are almost gone 

Jane- The cake recipe sounds great, but good luck around here finding canned pumpkin..it's going on ebay for $5 a can!! I tried to find some last month for a recipe and no dice  Apparently it was a "bad year" for pumpkin.

Elizabeth- Good job getting back on the Wii! I loooove blueberries, buy a pint weekly! I'm also loving peaches right now, going to have to find new fruits come winter.


So I strained a muscle in the back of my thigh doing CardioMax this am, tomorrow is a walk only day, I'm hoping by Wed it will be better. I did finish the workout this morning, just didn't do lunges on that side and jogged in place instead. If it's still sore Wed, I'll just do the same thing again. The rest of the day was good, we hit the pool this afternoon and will prob spend the better part of the afternoon there again tomorrow. My cals went up on Spark again, I had a better exercise count so I could put in an accurate amount of exer. cals burned each week. I did a "mini-meal" this afternoon though, so tonight I didn't have 500 extra cals to eat! I'm still a bit apprehensive about the extra cals, but going to try it and see. It obviously helped this past week. I honestly hadn't realized how many cals/minutes I was doing, for the 6 days last week it came out to 420 min/2,628 cals. 

Tracking-
Breakfast- Southwestern style eggbeaters omelette, FF yogurt, peach.
Lunch- Ham & cheese on 100 cal eng muffin.
Dinner- Leftover chix stir-fry (no rice), sourdough bread.
Snacks- PB granola thin, chili w/ FF cheddar & FF sour cream, orange, mini York, LF Dark choccy ice cream w/ 1 tbs hot fudge.

Cals- 1568 (1440-1790)

July 19th- DONE!


----------



## tebi73

DS had TKD last night, so we didn't get home until 8:00.  We just grabbed something at a local cafeteria and took it home for dinner.  Not much going on for me yet today.

Monday - July 19th
Bfast:  Bagel w/ Light C. Cheese, Fruit & Yogurt Parfait from McD's (no granola)
Lunch: Chick-fil-a Chicken Deluxe Sandwich
Dinner:  Grilled Chicken breast w/ peppers & onions, parsley potatoes & steamed broccoli
Snack:  90 calorie Twix icecream bar

*JULY 19TH DONE*


----------



## Duchie

Aw shucks, Julie   Thanks for the party.  I really couldn't have done it without the support of you guys in this group.  I still have a ways to go, though, so I don't want to get too cocky.  

Jane, your suggestion of taking the cookies to work made me giggle - both DH and I work out of the house.    But that cake recipe looks good.  I bought a carrot and a spice cake mix yesterday, but Amanda is right - pumpkin was really hard to find.  I'm going to try to make it tonight.  It works out to be 4 WW points, but would be worth it to fight those cravings.

And yes, Amanda, "passive aggressive" describes DGM perfectly.  If she wants to play emotional games with me, fine.  I've learned how to deal with it.  But when she pulls it on my kids, then I get a little


----------



## stitchfan23

Hi everyone,
I am extemely STRESSED .  Needed some items for an order that has to go out today and the company sent them to me UPS overnight by noon. When I checked the tracking this morning it now says I won't get it till tomorrow.  My local courier wanted to charge me $150.00 to go and pick it up and deliver it to me   It's $50 worth of merchanidise 1 1/2 away!!

The thing is that the last 2 days have been stressful and it's not that I'm eating all the wrong foods - it's that I'm not eating.  My yogurt from breakfast is still sitting open on the table and it is now almost noon.  Yesterday by the time dinner came I had only eated 235 cals all day.

Thanks for letting me vent and I have just finished my yogurt.  Now to get some water into me and lunch soon.  Hope everyone else is having a better day.

OMG! The doorbell just rang and it was my stuff!!  So much for tracking.  Now I am a happy camper and can calm down.  Deep breaths, deep breaths.


----------



## pipersmom

Heather- I am soooo glad your stuff came in so that's off your mind!  Not that I need to tell you this...but girl..you NEED to eat!! It's not worth sabotaging all the hard work you've put in! Just take it one meal at a time.


----------



## tlenzendorf

My class is finally done!  Woo hoo!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Sheree  You have GOT to get well.  I hope your sore throat goes away quickly.  OMG you are only 8 days away from your vacation. 

Amanda  I had heard that about pumpkin. Luckily we have a couple of cans in the garage so I was able to make it. Apparently you can use 1 cup applesauce, 1 12oz can of diet soda, 1 cup egg substitute, or one cup fat free plain Greek yogurt instead of any of the ingredients listed on the box.  I havent tried any of the other substitutes, but if I do Ill let you know how they work out.

Barb  I guess I didnt realize you both work from home. Thats fantastic  although a little too much together time for me and Jim so that wouldnt work for us. Ok, I think someone suggested taking them around to your neighbors, church or homeless shelter. I also liked the suggestion to ask for more.  Hee hee.

Heather  Im so glad your stuff arrived and hopefully things will calm down a bit for you.  I love online tracking, but when its wonky it can really mess up your day.

Tricia  Congratulations on finishing the class!  

Today is going well so far.  Ive been keeping busy so no munching, but thats normally saved for the afternoon.  Just have to keep pushing through.

Tracking for yesterday:

Breakfast  raisin bran w/ff milk
Lunch  ½ Roast beef sandwich and ½ salad
Snack  chocolate pumpkin cake
Dinner  pizzas made with sandwich thins, olives and artichoke hearts
Dessert  2 pieces of cake, nectarine

July 19 DONE  Veggies NOT done (only 1 cup)


----------



## tlenzendorf

Does anyone know where/how you can buy red pepper sauce?  I searched the grocery store last night with no luck.  I checked the Asian section which is where I found the rice vinegar, but nada for the red pepper sauce.  I am going to make some spicy peanut chicken kabobs.  Mmm mmm mmm.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

tlenzendorf said:


> My class is finally done! Woo hoo!


 CONGRATULATIONS!!


tlenzendorf said:


> Does anyone know where/how you can buy red pepper sauce? I searched the grocery store last night with no luck. I checked the Asian section which is where I found the rice vinegar, but nada for the red pepper sauce. I am going to make some spicy peanut chicken kabobs. Mmm mmm mmm.


 
What time is dinner??? 
How about where the jarred peppers are? Or spice section?  Or middle eastern section?


----------



## stitchfan23

Okay thanks everyone for your words or wisdom and your kind thoughts.  Things are slowly getting less stressful.  I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.  It is Murphy's Law - I had a quiet week this week so when one of my regular clients called to ask if I had time to do 17 baskets for them in 2 days I said "Sure".  Yeah well these 2 days have been the two of the busiest days I have had this month with orders (and orders for none of my popular baskets).  Most have been real estate agents that always leave their orders till the day before the house closes.  It's not like they have known about some of these closing for at least 30 days!  

I understand about the having to eat.  This is partly how I got into the shape I am in.  I would never eat breakfast and no lunch and then eat dinner and snack all evening.  I never thought about starving myself until my old trainer pointed it out.  I am trying really hard to eat each meal but when I get stressed I fall back into my old habits.

On a good note though, this large order that I am doing are heavy suckers.  They are baskets with organic garden products like fetilizer (comapny produces it and sends them to the likes of Costco, Wal-Mart etc to introduce them to their company and to try to get them to buy it for their stores.  It gets noticed more than just a flyer) and each one weighs almost 16kilos.  Hubby has to wrap them because I can't lift them with one hand while holding the cello bag that they go into.  But by lifting all the bags of product, making the basket and moving them all to another area I am sure getting an upper body workout.  Guess that is a plus.  They are being picked up in the morning and my others are going out tonight and I have one small order for 6 mugs to deliver tomorrow afternoon and them it is just the daily ones or twos.


----------



## pwmitch237

Aloha everyone!!!!!!

Thanks to all who wished me good luck on the test at the DMV - it worked! I got the license!

Thanks to everyone who wished me a happy birthday!

And due to that birthday, I've been EXTREMELY BUSY! Not even had time to get on here.....but I still tracked! And now I have to get 3 books. _The Scarlet Letter_ for school, _Coming Back STRONGER_ (by the Super Bowl Champion QB, Drew Brees....can't wait to read it.), and _Eat This and Live!_ just because I can. The latter 2 I want to read...The other one...not so much.

Dawn - need to send you my weigh-in... I promise I'll send it shortly!

Sunday, July 18, 2010
Breakfast: Cheerios
Lunch: Chips & Salsa, Oldtimer, and Molten Chocolate Cake
Dinner: Jamablaya

Totals: 1600 calories

Monday, July 19, 2010
Breakfast: Sushi
Lunch: Single from Wendy's
Dinner: Times Burger, Chocolate Addiction

Totals: 1550 calories

Tuesday:
Breakfast: Heavenly Ham
Lunch: NONE
Dinner: 6 Onion Rings, Caesar Salad & 2 Meatballs
Snack: NONE
Exercise:  Treadmill -383, 5K, 45:17

Totals: 1200-1300 calories

I've been up the last couple of days, but I guess with the birthday, I have a good excuse.... however, I'm still down from 2 weeks ago! (-1)

July 18/Veggies DONE!
July 19/Veggies DONE!
July 20/Veggies DONE!

"Nothing                            can stop the man with the right mental  attitude from                            achieving his goal; nothing on earth can help  the man                            with the wrong mental attitude." - Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Congrats on getting your license Patrick!!  What a great birthday!

Tracking for today:
B: three slices of zucchini bread (OY)
L: Greek yogurt w/ blueberries, carrots, string cheese
S: snack mix (nuts & dried fruit), cashews
D: Luna bar, 4 chicken nuggets w/ sauce
S: 100 cal 94% FF popcorn
Oh, and I shared a small frappucino from Starbucks with DH.

JULY 20 DONE


----------



## lizzyb5280

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Elizabeth  do you have any tips for freezing blueberries?  They had them on sale this weekend and I bought a couple of extra containers dont want to mess up and do something wrong to freeze them.



My biggest suggestion is to NOT rinse them before freezing, otherwise they'll clump together.  Otherwise you can just stick them in a ziplock bag and they'll come out fine.  They will of course thaw softer than you put them in, so not really what you'll want to eat plain, but perfect for baking, smoothies, sauces, etc.

-----

I think I tweaked a muscle in my abdomen getting into bed last night, so I'm trying to be cautious for the next few days.  It's right in the area where I have my medication pump implanted, so I'm hoping everything in there is still secure.  So I guess no BL workouts for a couple days, which means more time for Wii boxing and canoeing!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Good morning everybody!  I hope you all have a great day!  Congrats on getting the license Patrick!  Mndisneygirl, we are having kabobs on Saturday, around 5... not sure how much construction there is, so you may want to leave around 12


----------



## tebi73

Tracking...

Tuesday, July 20th...

Bfast: Dannon Light n' Fit Vanilla yogurt, Rice Cake w/ 1 tsp. RF Peanut Butter
Lunch:  Chick-fil-a Chargrilled Chicken Sandwich, 5 waffle fries
Dinner:  Arby's Turkey & Swiss Market Fresh (no mayo, no crust on bread), 2 mozzarella sticks

Total Cals:  1475

*JULY 20TH DONE*


----------



## stitchfan23

Good morning everyone ,
Ah the stress is gone and I feel like myself again.  Very tired but I can deal with that.  Congratulations Patrick on your DL and Happy belated Birthday! 

I am so far behind on my tracking I am entering it now...the good, the bad and the ugly.

July 16th
Breakfast - Yoplait source yogurt
Lunch - 5 Cornbread crackers, 1 slice of skim cheese, 1 serving of goldfish crackers
Dinner - McD's (Big Mac with med fries and coke Zero)

JULY 16TH - DONE

July 17th
Breakfast - Yogurt with fruit
Lunch - fruit salad, 2 pcs of brown toast, 1 egg, raspberry jam
Dinner - cheeseburger with small fries
Snack - wedding (a couple of crackers, some cheese, 3 hordurves (however you spell it), a sliver of wedding cake, 3 petite fours and one vodka and cranberry juice)

JULY 17TH - DONE

July 18th
Breakfast - Yoplait Source Yogurt
Lunch - BLT salad with light ranch dressing
Dinner - breaded shrimp, 2 onion rings, 1 potato skin & some spinach/cheese dip
Snack - strawberries

JULY 18th - DONE  JULY 18th VEGGIES DONE

July 19th 
Breakfast - Yoplait Yogurt
Lunch - 100 cal pack of choco pretzels, 100 cal pack of granola bites
Dinner - 10 chicken nuggets, honey/mustard sauce, small fries

JULY 19th DONE

July 20th
Breakfast - Yoplait Yogurt
Lunch - grapes
Dinner - Teryaki steak, cesear salad, baked potato, cauliflower/broccoli/carrots, 2 bites of cheesecake

JULY 20th DONE  JULY 20th VEGGIES DONE

Okay the week from you know where is now done and I can get back to normal.  We were on a ball diamond every night last week and we have a 5-10minute turn around usually from when hubby gets home till be have to leave again and he was late every night so it was fast food dinners most nights.  They played in a tourney on the weekend and we never expected them to get as far as they did (they won the entire thing) so I never prepared my meals very well in advance.  It is funny though, I didn't think I had eaten that badly until I tracked it all here.    I think I was lucky to stay the same last week.


----------



## tlenzendorf

stitchfan, I am glad your stress is gone!  Welcome back to the land of normalcy


----------



## stitchfan23

> stitchfan, I am glad your stress is gone! Welcome back to the land of normalcy



Thanks and I have been called a lot of things but normal ain't one of them!   See I can laugh today.


----------



## pipersmom

Good morning all!

Heather- I'm glad things have calmed down some for you!

Patrick- Great job on the driver's test! Just let me know if you ever come this way so I can stay off the roads 

I was lazy last night and didn't post my tracking, and was almost lazier this morning, but Piper was up when I got up at 6:40, so I couldn't weasel out of our walk by letting her sleep in!! (darn kid....LOL!) Her port is getting flushed today, which is always a bundle of fun  My "visitor" got arrived last night and I just reaaaally didn't want to exercise this morning. I did feel better after, but still need to do CardioMax later this evening. On an up note..I tried putting yogurt on waffles this morning and it was actually pretty yummy! I LOVE real maple syrup, and have 3 quarts sitting in my pantry...but a serving has 50 carbs!! Not worth blowing my carbs for the day, unfortunately.

Tracking for yesterday-
Breakfast- Egg beater omelette w/ ham and FF cheddar, orange, 100 cal english muffin.
Lunch- FF yoplait, leftover chix stir-fry.
Dinner- Huge salad w/ FF cheddar & Light 3 cheese ranch, sourdough bread w/ Brummel & brown.
Snacks- Shrimp eggroll, granola thin, FF cheesecake, FF pringles.
Cals- 1472 (1440-1790)

July 20th- Done!


----------



## Funball

A havn't been tracking. i just can't remember to do it everyday, but i did loose another 2 pounds,. last time i wrote i was 132, i an now 130, the edge of 129!!! i am soo excited!!   i am sure though i am at 129, but i didn't weigh yet.  but i found that i drink  half those naked juice smoothies that have the acai berry or pomegranite plus other fruits in it for a lunch on like a saturday or a saturday did really boost the extra weight loss..


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Heather – sounds like you are building those arm muscles. Glad things are finally settling down.

Patrick – Congratulations on getting your license!!!! 

Elizabeth – Thanks for the tips on freezing the berries. Of course I didn’t see until after I popped them in the freezer. Luckily I didn’t rinse them just put them on a cookie sheet (I put down a silicone sheet down first). Then once they are frozen I’ll put them in a bag. 

Yesterday I had a hard time with the candy calling me. I just kept telling myself, that I didn’t need it, didn’t want it, etc.  It worked! I didn’t eat a single piece. Then last night we had our last Italian cooking class. I was lucky when every dish was something that I really wouldn’t like. I had a small taste of two dishes and ate the poached pears in rum raisin sauce, then came home and ate dinner here instead. I totaled it up and had 1769 calories!  

Breakfast 
Toasted sandwich thin w/RF peanut butter & banana

Lunch
Taco salad (lettuce, turkey, salsa)
Peach

Dinner
Pork Tenderloin
Orzo Pasta & spinach salad

Dessert
LF/SF ice cream w/sf choc syrup
Nectarine

July 20 DONE – Veggies DONE

Breakfast 
Toasted sandwich thin w/RF peanut butter & banana

Lunch
Subway turkey sandwich w/baked lays

Dinner
Spaghetti & sourdough bread (carb loading tonight) 

Dessert
LF/SF ice cream w/sf choc syrup

Total 1640 (goal 1200 – 1550) 
July 21 DONE 

Sorry I forgot to give an update on my brother. He's been transfered from ICU to a regular room. They still don't know what is going on, but his vitals are doing better and it doesn't look like he'll need dialysis, his kidneys seem to be functioning now.


----------



## pwmitch237

Quick Tracking:
Wednesday, July 21, 2010

Breakfast: Cheerios (280)
Lunch: Beignets (587) and frozen café au lait (80)
Dinner: Three Cheese Chicken & 1/8 Pizza (562)
Snack: NONE
Exercise: NONE

Totals: 1509 cals

July 21 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!

Quote for the day:

"Goals                            are the fuel in the furnace of achievement." - Brian Tracy*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]*


----------



## pipersmom

Good morning all! Got Piper's flush done with the usual amount of stress and drama, but the usual was a good thing, it could have been worse. We all thought eventually (she's had the port for 2 yrs now) it would be better, but even after having it done at least 40 times she still gets just as panicked. She fell asleep doing her nebs last night, so I did not wake her up to walk this morning, we'll walk tonight when it cools off instead.

Jane- Glad your brother's out of ICU and that his kidneys are behaving.  Hopefully he'll continue to improve. Great job resisting the candy, and omgoodness those pears sound yummy..LOL!

Tracking for yest-
Breakfast- Waffles w/ ff yogurt.
Lunch- Lean Cuisine Chix Carbonara.
Dinner- 2 RF hot dogs w/ thin buns, roasted potatoes, mixed veggies.
Snacks- Granola thin, FF yogurt, RF dark choccy ice cream.
Cals- 1511 (1440-1790)

June 21- Done!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Yesterday I had a hard time with the candy calling me. I just kept telling myself, that I didnt need it, didnt want it, etc.  It worked! I didnt eat a single piece. Then last night we had our last Italian cooking class. I was lucky when every dish was something that I really wouldnt like. I had a small taste of two dishes and ate the poached pears in rum raisin sauce, then came home and ate dinner here instead. I totaled it up and had 1769 calories!
> *congrats on the candy resistance Sometimes I even say things like "I'm not eating that" out loud to myself or someone else...that really seals the deal for me! THe cooking class sounds like fun - I've been thinking about taking one...would you recommend taking a class? Worth your time?*
> 
> Sorry I forgot to give an update on my brother. He's been transfered from ICU to a regular room. They still don't know what is going on, but his vitals are doing better and it doesn't look like he'll need dialysis, his kidneys seem to be functioning now.


thanks for keeping us updated! strange they don't know what's going on still. 


pipersmom: Waffles with yogurt actually sounds good...we use sugar free syrup (tastes the same to me, honestly), but I've always questioned the health benefits of eating that vs just real syrup? Fruit/yogurt sounds much healthier than either!

I just ordered a book called Water with Lemon. I saw the author on PBS and she seemed interesting. Anyone else read it? 

Have a quick tip - I LOVE Hellmans mayo. It's true. It's so terrible for you, though. I eat it on sandwiches & pasta salads. Well, I discovered I could use just a little mayo mixed with greek yogurt to make my pasta salads, and I found flavored mayo (chipotle!) for sandwiches. It's made with low cal mayo, so only half the calories and tastes great (I can't stand flavor of low cal regular mayo). You actually need even less because it's a strong flavor.

Here's to a good Thursday! Try to stay cool everyone!! (supposed to be over 100 AgAiN today here)

off to exercise


----------



## tlenzendorf

This is for whoever needs a laugh this morning.

My car had another classic problem that Chevy seems to have with the Malibus.  The multifunction switch started malfunctioning.  What does that mean you ask?  Well let me tell you.  I used the turn signal to get onto the interstate last Thursday night.  After I merged over and the signal turned off, the noise did not.  And it did not just go click    click    click    click, it went clickclickclick clickclick click click click clickclickclickclickclick... you get the picture... so I turned the hazard on and off which used to fix the problem, no go.  I hit the dash board to see if that would help and the indicator for the door being open or the lights being left on started to go off!  DingDingDingDingDingDing.... Remember, I am on the INTERSTATE and I have Mariah and Ellie in the background laughing at the funny car and I feel like my head is going to pop off!  Calgon, take me away!  

So the car had been randomly doing that for SIX DAYS until Brent got the part and fixed it last night when I got home from work.

Driving to work this morning, the horn started honking randomly!  What the heck??  So now Brent is going to research what the he!! is going on since I am about to push my car off a cliff and call it even.

I hope you all had a good laugh this morning


----------



## stayhomemom77

Tricia:  Sorry about your car.  I had similar problems once, a million years ago but my car was an old piece o' crap...I forget the make and model.

Jane:  Glad to year your brother is doing a bit better.  Hopefully they'll be able to come up with a diagnosis soon so they can tailor the care to whatever his needs are.

Personal Update:

I have just finished cleaning and organizing my entire basement!!    Now, it's unfinished so my family (read: hubby) treats it like our garage and it's been a dumping ground since we moved in seven years ago.  I got it half done a few months ago and finally got around to finishing it today.  It took two or three hours (I have no idea what time I headed down there this morning so I can't say for certain) and I am well satisfied with the state of it now...excepting for the 12 garbage bags full of stuff to be donated, that it.

I've thoroughly cleaned it four times in seven years (ALL BY MYSELF, I might add) as well as the garage too (again, all by myself).  I did the garage last week as well as the kid's bedrooms so the only thing left is my bedroom and the linen closet and they are in fairly good shape so it shouldn't take too long.

Can I just take a moment to complain that I always have to clean it alone, even though I have very little (if anything at all) to do with the state it gets to (garage also) each and every time I have to do something about it.  I cleaned them the year before last and asked for help and...nada, I ended up doing it alone.  

So this year I "demanded" help, which angered hubby and when I explained my feelings he said nothing at all about it, just that he didn't remember me asking for help last time.  So, I rephrased and asked nicely and waited two weeks and again...nada!  So, I just did it myself.  While my hubby was sitting upstairs playing the DS or something and my son, daughter and 2 year old nephew were downstairs with me getting underfoot.  

What IS that about??    No point in complaining to him about it today...he'll just get mad at me again.  Typical male defense.    Well, at least it's clean for another year.  I wouldn't have bothered, but hubby has a contract with the local university (he teaches Computer Science) which ends on August 31st.  They are not renewing the contract, but they are offering a similar position which he has applied for but they have not yet set up interviews for it so although I believe they will rehire him, we have no guarantee of it.  If for some reason, they don't rehire him, then we will likely have to relocate which means selling the house.  And, I DON'T want to wait until the last minute to try and get this place into shape if that is the situation.

On a happier note...

Tomorrow my baby girls turns seven!!  Her party is on Saturday and she has requested pizza.  I haven't yet decided what I should have for lunch at the party.  I'm not really interested in having the pizza...besides not liking the place we are ordering from I don't really enjoy regular pizza anymore since I made the switch to thin crust.  I guess I should think on it some more.  I saved tons of flex points so I could indulge so it doesn't have to be diet stuff but something...else.  Any suggestions??

Having a 2 year old in the house has had it's disadvantages.  It it wrong of me to admit that I'll be happy to see him leave on Saturday??  I'm hoping to get back into a regular summer routine on Monday and his not being here will help that.  Now, I feel guilty...


----------



## stayhomemom77

Hooray!!


Hubby just heard via email that the University will be hiring him for another year!!  There will be paychecks in September!!

Who hoo!!


----------



## tlenzendorf

stayhomemom77 said:


> Hooray!!
> 
> 
> Hubby just heard via email that the University will be hiring him for another year!!  There will be paychecks in September!!
> 
> Who hoo!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

stayhomemom77 said:


> Hooray!!
> 
> 
> Hubby just heard via email that the University will be hiring him for another year!! There will be paychecks in September!!
> 
> Who hoo!!


 Yay!! Good news!


I have not tracked yesterday.  Maybe I can today - it's not too late.  Yesterday included Taco Bell - not pretty - that may be why I didn't feel like tracking.  I knew it wasn't good.
It's getting hard - only 6 days until vacation, so I can't go buy more produce.  Only stuff that will keep or for sure get eaten.  
I have been fighting this cough thing far too long.  My throat is sore, and now my other eye is infected!!  I think the germs from my cough are getting into my eyes.  Grrrrr!    needless to say, I'm tired and I haven't been exercising much.  Walked only one day this week.  
Tonight I have decided I need to get to bed earlier.  It's been 11 p.m. lately and I have to get up by 6:30.  Not enough sleep if I'm trying to get well.  Plus - PMS is setting in for the weekend.  Should be fun.
Okay.  So that's that.  Moving on.

Tricia - hope the wacky car gets fixed!! what a pain.
Stayhomemom - Sorry, lost the name - I feel your pain about the cleaning.  It's so frustrating.  We have a crawl space that is like tornado alley.  I'm ready to remove EVERYTHING and get a dumpster.  The kids have a lot of toys under there and they never put anything away, just leave it all over the place.  So when I go to actually find something - nope.  It's literally scary to go in there.
Sad thing is, I just had a garage sale and got rid of a ton of stuff.  You'd never know.  
At least DH is helpful - I think if we had a weekend that was completely free we could get a lot done.  but I'm not willing to spend the time if it will end up like that again in two weeks.  I'd rather wait and get rid of the toys when the kids are done with them.  My stuff is all nicely boxed and labeled and stored.  
I hope your baby girl has a fun birthday!!  My baby girl turned 7 in March.  I think she'll be 13 next year. 

Jane - I'm glad your brother is out of ICU - I hope they can figure out what the problem is/was so they can fix it!!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Okay, so paychecks in September means that we can go to Cedar Point at the end of August!  Of course we have been spoiled by Disney so I'm not sure how it's going to measure up...I've never been so I'm not sure what to expect. 

I spent a ton of time yesterday pricing out a family vacation to London/Paris.  I wanted to know how long (realistically) it would take to save up for it since the kids are already waaaay into the idea.  It'll take AT LEAST two years from the time we have enough to afford our cruise next year.

Anyway, the whole fam INSISTED that one of our Paris days be dedicated to the two Disney Parks (Disneyland Paris and Walt Disney Studios).  Have I brainwashed them well or what??    We figure we'll just park hop since there are several park attractions that are the same or similar to the ones in Orlando.

Apparently, they also want to hit up all the other Disney parks in the world so I guess we'll be planning our trips accordingly.    I think I may have created monsters here....


----------



## Mndisneygirl

stayhomemom77 said:


> Okay, so paychecks in September means that we can go to Cedar Point at the end of August! Of course we have been spoiled by Disney so I'm not sure how it's going to measure up...I've never been so I'm not sure what to expect.
> 
> I spent a ton of time yesterday pricing out a family vacation to London/Paris. I wanted to know how long (realistically) it would take to save up for it since the kids are already waaaay into the idea. It'll take AT LEAST two years from the time we have enough to afford our cruise next year.
> 
> Anyway, the whole fam INSISTED that one of our Paris days be dedicated to the two Disney Parks (Disneyland Paris and Walt Disney Studios). Have I brainwashed them well or what??  We figure we'll just park hop since there are several park attractions that are the same or similar to the ones in Orlando.
> 
> Apparently, they also want to hit up all the other Disney parks in the world so I guess we'll be planning our trips accordingly.  I think I may have created monsters here....


 
I Know what you mean.
We are planning a London/Paris trip next summer.  I have a friend from here who just moved to London for 3 years with her hubby's job.  So we want to go see them.  We can stay with them for free.  The girls have passports that expire in July 2012, so we have to go before then so we don't have to pay more!  But it's SO expensive to fly over!  I hope it goes down, but from here it is over $1000 per person RT.  We plan to go to Paris and sight see and hit Disney too.  So 3-4 days at least.  I'm hoping to do it all in about 2 weeks.  Might be a bit longer, but it's hard to be gone that long from work for me.
Have fun planning!  As soon as we get back from WDW I'm getting some guide books and doing some "real" research!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Tracking for today:
B: mini bagel w/PB
S: peanut butter sandwich crackers 
L: vanilla light yoplait yogurt (100 cal), wasabi/soy almonds, grapes, a few cucumber slices (I didn't feel like eating the salad I made and took to work), Starbucks NonFat White chocolate mocha!
D: none
S: Twix candy bar! Lemon Italian Ice  Way too many calories in my snacks!  But I had a very rough day - health wise and I did some emotional eating.

JULY 22 DONE
Not done, well, but done.

I have been fighting this dang cough business for almost three weeks.  So today I was super tired - been staying up too late too.  I got the mocha.  My throat hurt all day.  So after I got home, I planned to go to the minute clinic at the grocery store and then pick up a few groceries.  So I go in there - THE CLINIC IS NO LONGER THERE!!! It was all closed up and dark.  I guess I'm not very observant, b/c I shop there about once a week or so!  I practically started crying.  It had taken all my energy to go down there.  So I got it together and shopped.  And bought a Twix bar.  I ate it on the way home.  It made me feel better.  for about 10 minutes.  Now I'm just crabby.  I was hoping to lose another pound or two before vacation (where I will probably put them back on) and wanted to make sure this isn't something I need meds for (or get some and get rid of it!).  Grrrr.  If it still hurts tomorrow, I'm going to try to get in at my clinic.  It would have been so much more convenient at the store.  Tomorrow I'll have the girls with me.  Maybe I can arrange a play date at a neighbor's house while I go in.  
I'm going to take some more pain killer and go to bed shortly.  Maybe even before the kids!!


----------



## pwmitch237

Food Journal Tracking: 



Thursday, July 22, 2010

Breakfast: Cheerios (280)
Lunch: Cheese Sandwich (85)/Subway Sandwich: (385)
Dinner: Jambalaya (350)/Banana (109)/Bread (100)
Snack: Baked Doritos (170)
Exercise: None

Totals: 1489 cals


July 22 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!


Quote for the day: 

"The                            only journey is the journey within."* - **Rainer Maria Rilke*




*[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]*​


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Michele  I LOVED the Italian cooking class. We had another one tonight Dim Sum it was ok, still fun, but I didnt love the recipes. Id recommend taking a class, the hard part is finding a good instructor.  These classes are through our Adult Ed Department. Weve taken some in the past from the Rec Department and as long as the class is hands on its a lot of fun. Demo classes are more like watching the food channel.

Tricia  I read on FB about your car issues but hearing exactly what happened was much better.  I used to have a 78 Vega Station Wagon (yup my first car) that would stall and lose all power steering when I was making some left turns (not all of them just every once in a while). Made for very interesting driving.

Julie  No official diagnosis yet (not that anyone has told me) but Mom said they were going to release him, but as of 6:00pm she hadnt gotten the call to go and pick him up. It very well might be that the doctors have told Mom information and she didnt quite catch all the info (shes deaf in one ear) OR (and this is my pessimistic side) the news isnt good and shes not telling me since we are going away this weekend.  Im pretty sure that isnt the case, but it is in the back of my head. 

My, reading about your cleaning woes I felt like I was reading an entry in a diary of mine (I actually dont write in a diary, but I could have written everything that you did). My DH and DSs have a HUGH threshold of frustration with junk. Jim is a piler. He was when we met in High School and hasnt changed much. My boys are the same. They keep EVERYTHING! While I do tend to save a lot of stuff I at least try and keep it organized. I would get to a certain level of frustration and then BLOW and just start cleaning myself (normally banging things around and slamming doors would get them to put forth some sort of assistance). Ive done everything from writing lists and making sure to assign everyone a couple of tasks, to demanding that they clean, then I got so tired of fighting that I got very apathetic. I just didnt care anymore and that really got me scared. I talked to Jim and we had a really long conversation. They dont voluntarily clean things but if I prep them (give them a specific day/time that we are going to clean) they will help. Id wait till things calm down and try talking to him again, ask him how he would like you to ask him to help (give him a couple weeks notice, write him a note, etc).

Im SO glad that you got the confirmation that hell have a job this next year!  

Sheree  Im so sorry you are still feeling yucky. I say go to the clinic and get checked out. Getting on a plane with a cough and sore throat will not be pleasant.

I tracked at work, but once we went to cooking class its impossible to figure out calories. Brendan and Charlotte just baked a tray of brownies. Luckily Jim and I are leaving tomorrow to drive to Oregon and the Ashland Shakespeare Festival for the weekend. The kids are staying home and will most likely finish them off before we get home. Im going to try and make good choices this weekend, but we will be eating out every meal. The B&B that we are staying at is supposed to have internet and a computer for guests to use, but I dont know if Ill have much time to check in.

I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend.


----------



## pipersmom

Good morning all!

Tricia- Sounds like your own "Christine"..hopefully it will turn out to be something simple and easy to fix!

Julie- Good for you for getting your basement done! I'm sorry your family isn't more helpful. One of the things I like about it just being Piper and I is not dealing with any flack as far as "marital disagreements" go! Don't get me wrong, I still have to deal with some flack, but now I can just hang up on him!  Hooray for Cedar Point, I've never been, but when I lived in Cincy it was talked about often, and people seem to love it.

Sheree- Hoping you can get into the clinic today and you can get it taken care of.  It's never any fun not feeling well.

Jane- The bed and breakfast & Shakespeare Festival sound awesome, I hope you have a wonderful time! I wish we had cooking classes around here, the only ones offered are by Chefs, and the series (usually 3 classes) start at $75 or so, which is definitely out of my budget range! Good luck with your food choices, I know you'll make good decisions, even if it means indulging 

Good day here so far, Piper and I got our walk done and she's working on meds now. Lazy day yesterday, we went grocery shopping and then spent the afternoon at the pool...when it had cooled down some last night we got our walk in. I like the morning walks a lot better! We'll prob head to the pool again this afternoon.

Tracking for yest-
Breakfast- Egg beater omelette w/ ham & FF cheese, sourdough toast.
Lunch- Huge salad w/ RF 3 cheese ranch & baked cheetos.
Dinner- Shake & Bake Parmesan chicken breasts (I was surprised, shake & bake wasn't horrible except the sodium.), apples, wax beans.
Snacks- Granola thin, choccy rice cake, strawberries & grapes, 100 cal chips deluxe, RF ice cream.
Cals- 1470 (1440-1790)

July 22- Done!


----------



## tebi73

Here's my tracking for Wednesday & Thursday...

Wednesday - July 21st
Bfast:  Bagel w/ 2tbsp cream cheese, Dannon Light n Fit NF Peach yogurt
Lunch:  5 pcs. Sushi (Crab Roll & Cucumber Roll), spoonful of lo-mein and spoonful of sesame chicken, 1 veggie spring roll
Dinner:  Chef Boyardee LF Cheese Ravioli, Mini Chicken Sandwich w/ ketchup

Total Cals:  1699

Thursday - July 22nd
Bfast:  2 Ham & Cheese Lean Pockets
Lunch:  Taco Bell Chicken Burrito
Dinner:  Chicken Breast w/ Potatoes, Peppers & onions cooked on grill, green beans
Snack: 90 Calorie Twix Ice Cream Bar (yum-O! )

Total Cals:  1568

*JULY 21ST DONE
JULY 22ND DONE*

We're going to the Knoxville Zoo with our church youth group tomorrow, so hopefully I will be doing a lot of walking.  It's supposed to be 95 there, so I know I'll be sweating!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Brent sort of fixed the car last night.  I'm none too technical, but I'll give it a go... the multifunction switch is a module of the steering column, its a big part that has the turn signal, wiper blades and light switches on it.  So there is a post that holds it in and the part that our friend got from the junk yard has a different post than my part had.  So everytime I turned the steering wheel to the left it would pinch the horn cord and honk the horn   I'm sure people were real entertained by my honking at them on my drive to and from work   For now the horn is disconnected while we look for a new part.

In other news, I think I'm going to run a 5k race tomorrow   If I don't run the race I will still do the run on my own.  I have been able to run 5k non-stop after the 4th of July 5k that we ran as a group.  One time I have run 4.9 miles non-stop(not on purpose, got too far from home and the mosquitos would try to carry me away if I walked).  

What is everybody else doing for fitness this weekend?


----------



## Duchie

Hey all!  Just trying to catch up quick.

First off - Tricia (both of you), are you guys OK?  I heard today about all the rain in Wisconsin and I was just hoping you were doing OK.

But the story about your car had me   The image of you driving down the road and the horn just randomly honking...   OK, probably not funny at the time.... but ya gotta admit....   Good luck on the race!  This weekend I'm cleaning house.  How's that for an exciting fitness routine?

Jane, glad your brother is doing better.  And nice job avoiding the candy.  I still have a bunch of pink cookies left.  Tonight we're going to a free summer musical at Zilker park.  We've got some friends meeting us there and I"m bringing them to "share".  

Julie, I'm very impressed with your cleaning.  Sadly, like Jane, I let things go just so far here until I finally blow and then start shoveling.  Usually it's my youger 2 kids' rooms that need the most attention as they're both pack rats.  The last time I cleaned DS's room I filled 4 large garbage bags with trash.  But man it feels good when it's done!  I'm so happy to hear your DH was offered a job! 

My SIL went to DL Paris a few years ago.  Now she doesn't speak any French at all, but she said that she could watch families and just KNOW the conversation they were having.  Apparently whining and asking for toys (and parents saying no) is the same in any language. 

Sheree that cold has hung on for just a bit too long now.  You really need to get it checked out.


----------



## tlenzendorf

Yeah, the car troubles are funny now that they are over.  I was going crazy listening to it before.  The random honking was pretty funny, I'm sure people were wondering who is this crazy person honking at??  

We are ok with the rain.  Thanks for asking!  We did have severe storms with funnel clouds spottings where we live.  We had to move to the basement at work yesterday, which is highly unusual for us.  That's always interesting moving a pediatric clinic downstairs.  Luckily it was at the end of the day so things didn't get too messed up, we just ended up staying late.  I did have the girls dad bring them to my work early(he drops them off Thursdays at my work).  I was grateful I did that since where he lives was the town they were having the funnel clouds and the worst rain.  They got here just as they sent us downstairs.  

We have more storms coming and do NOT need the rain, but hopefully they won't be as bad as yesterday!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Hey guys - thanks for the comments on my crud illness. I wanted to update you all - I went to the clinic this morning and I do not have strep.  But I do have a lot of drainage that is making my throat sore.  He believes I have a secondary infection as a result of all that.  He also checked out my eye and believes that it is infected b/c of touching my nose then my eyes sort of thing.  SO, he gave me antibiotic eye drops and a really expensive antibiotic oral med.  Because I'm allergic to pennicillin and sulfa, there aren't a lot of antibiotics I can take.  The last time I had a sinus and ear infection the commonly used Zpac did not work.  So he did the same thing this time - went straight to the pricey stuff.  So I headed off to the pharmacy.  For 10 pills, my co-pay was over $100!!!!  Luckily this time I knew it going in.  I have a flex medical account so it got paid for from that.  But boy, I feel bad for people with crappy insurance.
The dr. said that I should be fine to fly next week (OH BOY in 5 days!).  When he said that I was sort of taken aback, I had not really thought about that issue!!! I will definitely be taking my meds and some sudafed too before we leave.

So I feel better about that and my throat is still sore, but I am doing what he told me to alleviate the problems.  Apparently I must have small sinus cavities to cause the problems so often.  I do get at least a couple sinus infections a year.

Well, I think I can eat better today.  I'm home and actually planning to make dinner! Usually DH cooks because he gets home earlier.  So I'm going to marinate and grill some chicken breast and veggies.  Then DD9 has a softball game tonight.  We'll be at her tournament most of tomorrow, so I will have to bring some fruit or some healthy stuff to eat.

Happy Friday all!!


----------



## tlenzendorf

Mndisneygirl said:


> For 10 pills, my co-pay was over $100!!!!



  It seems unfair to punish people because they have allergies.


----------



## stayhomemom77

Thanks for all the "cleaned the entire basement alone" sympathy.  He cleaned both the bathrooms today all on his own since I'm hip deep in party preparations for tomorrow so I've forgiven him.  

Today is DD's actual birthday and we offered her dinner out...she was all over McDonald's (of course) so I carefully chose my meal items this morning, determined how many points to allocate for dinner and ate lunch accordingly.  About half an hour ago, DH told her we could eat at a REAL restaurant (thinking maybe she didn't know that) and she chose East Side Mario's, where the lowest point meals are 1000 calories!!  

Thank goodness for flex points!! 

I DID indulge in a tiny bag of lays potato chips the other night liked I said I was going to and man, was IT disgusting!!    Good thing there were only like 12 chips in the bag because after about 7 or 8 of them, I was thinking "YUCK!!"  I even said that out loud!!    I guess I'm not used to such high salt and fat content anymore.  

DH laughed at me (chips and dip used to be my favourite snack and I could eat a family sized bag all myself once upon a time) because I told him they were gross but that I was glad I had eaten them.  I know that sounds silly, but I WAS glad...I satisfied the urge to have them and now I'll know not to get them again in the future.  From now on my choice will be Harvest Grain Sun Chips...they're healthier and don't taste as salty but still satisfy the chip cravings!!  

Last night at 10 pm, after fighting the urge to eat for 2 hours, I finally caved and had some treats.  First I had 12 almonds (2 points), then 2 tbsps light cream cheese (2 points) and 3.5 points worth of rice crackers.  Then, I guess because this wasn't enough...I counted out 13 cheesies (half a serving is 3.5 points) and ate those.  So I used up 9 flex points and my last 2 daily points an hour before I headed to bed.  Not the smartest idea but it was all legit so only a tiny bit of guilt ensued.  Of course this is why I didn't want to go hog wild tonight, so I'll have to be very careful!!

Well, it's off to the bowling alley...her choice of birthday activity for this afternoon!!


----------



## gellybean

Hey everyone! 

I'm so sorry that I haven't been on the boards. Things are well.... complicated.

As you all know we've been dealing with my sister's illnesses and helping out with her kids etc. She's out of the hospital but still not doing well. So that is still going on.

We just got back from our mini beach vacation for my cousin's wedding. Those on FB have seen the pics I hope! We had a great time, though we all got eaten alive by skeeters!!

Just when we got back home something else happened, on a more personal level at home that I'm not really wanting to discuss on the boards. We're working through it slowly but it's thrown me, to say the least. 

I desperately want things to get back to normal so I can find the emotional energy to focus on me. Right now, I'm doing good to get through one day at a time.

As far as weight loss goes, I'm actually doing ok. The emotional upheaval is actually helping me not eat. I'm not losing, but I'm holding steady so I'm happy with that.

It is my intention to get back on here more, slowly, until I can be back here 100%. I miss you all! And definitely need the support. 

I need to catch up with everyone's lives and hope to do this soon...

Our Disney trip is still on, as of now. But it's hard to get excited about going with so much going on with both my immediate and extended family. My mother is (as expected) feeling very guilty about going off on vacation and leaving my sister without help. So thankfully my oldest sister (the one that's single and lives here in Austin as well - Edna for those that read my PTR) is going to go stay with my dad so my mom can leave and so that she can be there to help cook for my dad and be on standby if my ill sister takes a turn for the worse again. This has made mom feel a bit better, but I still am waiting for that phone call of her telling me she can't go.

To say that things are stressful, would be an understatement.

But then I realize that you all have your own stress and lives to deal with and still find time to get on the WISH boards. I hope I can soon find that balance again SOON!

WISHing you all the best of luck in your continued weight loss endeavors. 

I will do my best to get back on more often and definitely will be posting more as things hopefully resume normalacy on my end.

Much WISH love to you all!! 

~Aimee


----------



## tlenzendorf

gellybean said:


> It is my intention to get back on here more, slowly, until I can be back here 100%. I miss you all! And definitely need the support.
> 
> 
> To say that things are stressful, would be an understatement.
> 
> 
> I will do my best to get back on more often and definitely will be posting more as things hopefully resume normalacy on my end.
> 
> Much WISH love to you all!!
> 
> ~Aimee



Take your time!  I remember my stress of class and the other issues of the past few weeks and know how hard it is to be on here.  I hope everything gets sorted out for you soon.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

It's okay Aimee - you do what you need to do.  You're right - we all do have stresses, but sometimes we have them at different times, and different levels.  If yours is bad now, it will be someone else's turn later. 
We are here for you if and when you need us.


----------



## stayhomemom77

Only had one point left after dinner (due to the East Side Mario's trip) so I was too scared to attempt any evening snacks for fear of starting something I couldn't stop.

Side effect: half hour til bed time and I'm having actual hunger pangs

Oh well...at least I conquered the cravings.

Looking forward to brownies tomorrow!!

Hope everyone has a great night.

Love and hugs to Aimee.


----------



## pipersmom

Just a quickie..

Aimee- I'm sorry you're having to deal with so much all at once.  Do what you need to do and know we'll be here for you when you can get back. I'm glad your trip is still on, hopefully you'll be able to go and have a wonderful time and maybe even decompress, even if it's only for 3 days!

Julie- Hope you had a great time bowling! Good job getting the chip cravings taken care of! I know what you mean about them being gross..when I had that trout broiled in butter a few weeks ago my whole mouth just felt coated with fat..ugh! Definitely cured my cravings for real butter, and it's all we used to use!

Sheree- Glad you were able to get in to the Dr, but sorry it's costing you so much out of pocket! Hopefully the meds will do the trick and you'll feel like a new woman here in the next few days. 

Good day here, did our walk/run this morning and swam for a couple hours this afternoon. I treaded & did deep water walking for 30 min to the tune of 550 cals burned! I used to teach a water walking class and I had forgotten how much I could feel the burn on my arms & legs...even did reverse crunches!  Will be curious to see if I'm sore tomorrow!  I may sub that for dvds while I can, once the pool is closed this winter I bet I'll get sick of dvds! Piper goes back to her Dad's here in a week, and I'm going to miss my workout buddy until she gets back! Anyone wanna road trip and walk with me for a few weeks? I'll have a spare bedroom! :

Tracking-
Breakfast- LF nutrigrain waffles w/ strawberries & FF strawberry yogurt.
Lunch- Shrimp salad and grapes.
Dinner- Salmon, mashed potatoes, and baby carrots.
Snacks- Granola thin, LivActiv pudding cup, RF choccy ice cream, chicken breast.
Cals- 1512 (1440-1790)

July 23rd- Done!


----------



## pwmitch237

Sorry guys, I really need to re-read all of the posts...I just don't have time...super busy around here.

Quick Tracking: 
Friday, July 23, 2010
Breakfast: Sushi (383)/Heavenly Ham (375)
Lunch: Frosty-Cino (510)
Dinner: Chicken Alfredo: (400)
Snack: NONE
Exercise: Painting in the heat

Totals: 1668 cals


July 23 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!


"[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dost thou love life? Then do not squander time, for that is the stuff life is made of." - Benjamin Franklin
[/FONT]


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

tlenzendorf said:


> This is for whoever needs a laugh this morning.
> 
> My car had another classic problem that Chevy seems to have with the Malibus.  The multifunction switch started malfunctioning.  What does that mean you ask?  Well let me tell you.  I used the turn signal to get onto the interstate last Thursday night.  After I merged over and the signal turned off, the noise did not.  And it did not just go click    click    click    click, it went clickclickclick clickclick click click click clickclickclickclickclick... you get the picture... so I turned the hazard on and off which used to fix the problem, no go.  I hit the dash board to see if that would help and the indicator for the door being open or the lights being left on started to go off!  DingDingDingDingDingDing.... Remember, I am on the INTERSTATE and I have Mariah and Ellie in the background laughing at the funny car and I feel like my head is going to pop off!  Calgon, take me away!
> 
> So the car had been randomly doing that for SIX DAYS until Brent got the part and fixed it last night when I got home from work.
> 
> Driving to work this morning, the horn started honking randomly!  What the heck??  So now Brent is going to research what the he!! is going on since I am about to push my car off a cliff and call it even.
> 
> I hope you all had a good laugh this morning



One of our cars used to squeal until you raised the hood and put this big glue stick looking thing against one of the belts while it was running. Yeah, that was safe.



stayhomemom77 said:


> I have just finished cleaning and organizing my entire basement!!


Congrats on the clean basement! Sorry you didn't have help I can barely get DH to "notice" the garbage needs taken out, but I did manage to get him to help me haul the basement stuff up last weekend when I got the clean the basement fever. Where else are you gonna go when it's 110 outside?

Aimee! Good to "hear' your voice come back when you can - we'll be here

Went to jazzer again this am. Feels so good! I think I'm almost ready to try some form of tracking again...


----------



## stayhomemom77

Well...the party was a smashing success and DD lucked out with some great presents!!  But, MAN am I glad it's over.  Also, my brother in law took my 2 year old nephew home with him afterward so there is some double rejoicing going on now that we are back to normal here!  

I had so much to do first thing this morning that I only managed to wolf down a cup of rice krispies and half a cup of skim milk and that's only 2.5 points so I decided to go ahead and order THIN CRUST pizza with mushrooms and hot peppers on one half (FOR ME!!) and mushrooms and green peppers (yuck) on the other at DH's suggestion.  He thought I was crazy for ordering what I did but I wanted a veggie pizza cause I didn't want to "pay" extra on points for toppings.  Although there were five pizzas with various toppings...MY PIZZA IS ALL GONE!!

The gross green pepper half still has leftovers though so I guess that's what I'll be eating for dinner.  I don't know why in didn't occur to me until this morning that I could do a veggie thin crust for lunch but I'm so glad I did.  It was totally worth it!!

The brownie and ice cream, however...not so much.  The brownie was 4 points even though I made it with applesauce but I think there was too much water in the recipe and they just weren't that tasty.  The ice cream was good...but at the last second I decided to go ahead with Moose Tracks instead of Death by Chocolate and while it was tasty...it was no death by chocolate!!  I might have to have half a cup after dinner tonight...just to set things right.  

Haven't weighed in yet this week (like I usually do) and it's KILLING me!!  Looking forward to my weigh in Monday (boy, does THAT sound weird ) so I can see what progress I have made this week.

Hope everyone enjoys the remainder of their Saturday...I don't plan on moving off the couch too much!!


----------



## pwmitch237

Quick food journal & quote:

Saturday, July 24, 2010
Breakfast: Cheerios (200)
Lunch: McAllister's Deli Justaspud (604) & Cookie (340)
Dinner: Subway Sandwich (385)
Snack: Frozen Café Au Lait (60)
Exercise: None 

Totals: 1589 cals


July 24 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!


"Blood, Sweat, and Tears, leave it all on the gym floor...." - Jillian Michaels


----------



## arilvdc

Wow what an awesome thread!  I'd love to join you all, if you'll have me.

First Name and Screen name: Ari, and arilvdc
What your Goal Is for Fitness: to be able to eat right and make excercise enjoyable.
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:...everything? I love food.
Favorite Good Food for You:Broccoli
Favorite Form of Exercise: Yoga
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: to stay on skinny island because I've created healthy habits.  And take baths again.
Family: Danny, my SO.


A little back story for me-

I'm 25, about to turn 26 and I weigh more than I ever have before.  It saddens me when my wii fit chirps "obese!" at me every time I step on.  I really realized I had a problem when I met Patrick Dempsey, and I was too ashamed to show off the pictures on facebook- I don't want all of my high school friends to see that I've gained over 80 pounds since I've seen them.  I've just started to notice my weight affecting my activity levels- I'm more tired now after walking, and I lose my breath after jogging only a few minutes.  I can't take baths anymore because the water goes out the overflow before it fills up enough to cover me, and baths are one of my favorite things in the whole world (besides disney).

I'd be so grateful for any help and support you guys could give me.

One thing I've started doing is using the app "lose it" It tracks your calories, exercise and has many, many name brands and fast food info already loaded in.


----------



## Duchie

arilvdc said:


> Wow what an awesome thread!  I'd love to join you all, if you'll have me.
> 
> First Name and Screen name: Ari, and arilvdc
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: to be able to eat right and make excercise enjoyable.
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation:...everything? I love food.
> Favorite Good Food for You:Broccoli
> Favorite Form of Exercise: Yoga
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: to stay on skinny island because I've created healthy habits.  And take baths again.
> Family: Danny, my SO.
> 
> 
> A little back story for me-
> 
> I'm 25, about to turn 26 and I weigh more than I ever have before.  It saddens me when my wii fit chirps "obese!" at me every time I step on.  I really realized I had a problem when I met Patrick Dempsey, and I was too ashamed to show off the pictures on facebook- I don't want all of my high school friends to see that I've gained over 80 pounds since I've seen them.  I've just started to notice my weight affecting my activity levels- I'm more tired now after walking, and I lose my breath after jogging only a few minutes.  I can't take baths anymore because the water goes out the overflow before it fills up enough to cover me, and baths are one of my favorite things in the whole world (besides disney).
> 
> I'd be so grateful for any help and support you guys could give me.
> 
> One thing I've started doing is using the app "lose it" It tracks your calories, exercise and has many, many name brands and fast food info already loaded in.




 Ari (what a pretty name)! I'm so glad you've decided to join us. 

This week I'm *-1*, and I'll take it.  When I first started this, I always told myself I'd be happy with a 1 to 2 pound loss each week.  But I'm spoiled by some bigger numbers that when I see -1, I think, "Is that all?"   So I keep reminding myself that I didn't put it on overnight, I ain't taking it off overnight either.

I'm posting early because I'll be gone for the next several days.  We're taking the kids on a mini-vacation up to Dallas this week.  I've been planning it for a couple of months, so why does it feel like it's snuck up on me?  We leave Tuesday but I feel like I have way too much to do between now and then!

So have a good week everyone!


----------



## bunkkinsmom

Hi Gang

Can I play too?

First name and screen name:  Emily, bunkkinsmom
Goal for fitness:  To run the Disney 1/2 marathon in 2012
Food I find the hardest to eat in Moderation:  Chili Dogs
Favorite Good Food for you:  I really like veggies
Favorite Form of Exercise:  The kind I don't know I'm doing
Goal for Skinny Island once I get there:  To be a good role model to my kids
Family:  DH, DD7, DS6, DD3

backstory:  I was never "skinny", but never overweight either.  I look back at when I THOUGHT I was fat at 140 lbs (I'm 5'3.5") and WISH I could wear those clothes. My goal is to lose 75 lbs AND be able to exercise with my kids.  

I've been "trying to lose weight" for about 2 years and have gained a few pounds.  I just really need to commit to it.  I have done sparkpeople and journalling, but trying to find the time when you have your own business and 3 kids is a bit trying in and of itself.  When I cook I lose weight.  I LOVE to cook!  

I figured out that I had to do it now when I saw the movie "The Grown Ups".  There is a scene in that movie where they all go to a water park.  There is a HUGE water park in my town and I have never been.  My kids have never been.  I watched that part of the movie and they were all having such a good time.  I thought to myself how awful it is that I am denying my kids that sort of fun because of my own shame and embarrassment.  So I've decided.  And now I need you guys to help me stick with it!  I am off to the park to walk a couple of miles!!!


----------



## njcarita

just a quick drop by...... won't be weighing in till tomorrow ...been with family at Knoebels for the past 3 days...with all the walking I've been doing the last 3 days..I must have lost something ..but we will see....


----------



## pipersmom

I'm at -1.2 for the week..I'll take it! That makes a little over 20! 

Julie- Glad the party went well!

Ari- Welcome! I know what you mean about the wii fit thing, that drives me crazy! Also the groaning noise it makes when I step on!!

Barb- I hope you have a great time in Dallas!

Emily- Sounds like you have your hands full with 3 kids and your own business! My dd (9) is walking with me now, it is harder to get in a good workout with her home. Next weekend she'll go back to her Dad's til school starts so I'll have a few weeks to really kick into high gear again!

I haven't decided if I'm posting tracking for Sat & Sun or not...I did track, I guess I'm just feeling lazy, LOL! I binged last night for the first time in a long time, but it was healthy stuff *there's no junk in the house*..a bowl of FF cottage cheese & peaches and an english muffin w/ RF peanut butter..this was after the RF ice cream after dinner. I was still within my range, but it still made me feel .  Okay off to walk with Piper, will check in later!


----------



## bunkkinsmom

Morning Piper!  I thought about walking with my DD7 also!  She was in soccer camp last week, and she could really use the exercise.  Maybe I will ask her about it tonight.  It would be a good way for her to get used to waking up early again before school starts.


----------



## stitchfan23

Welcome Ari & Emily - Hopefully you will find the motivation from this group that you need to get to skinny island.  This is a great group of guys and gals that love to support each other and they are there to help you get through those days that aren't the best.  I really look forward to coming on here every day to get their support and to learn about each and every one of them.

Emily - I know how hard it can be to find the time to do this journey every day.  Now I don't have 3 kids but I do have my own business and it gets challenging at times (just look at my posts from last week) but I decided that if I wanted to do my business and make it sucessful long term then I needed to do this journey for myself now.  It is difficult but it can be done, especially if everyone in the family is there to support you.  I wish you the best of luck

Okay I am down *1.6lbs* this week.  A little slower this week but I will take it.  I wasn't bad this week eating wise but I need to get into the habit of exercising.  I was doing really well until I went on holidays a couple of months ago and now I can't seem to get motivated into the exercise routine again.  Time to do another challenge on the Wii Active I think.


----------



## Tricia1972

Well it was a horrible week for me personally.  My grandma (with dementia) went missing from my mothers house. She was found, but it was horrible.  Later on my grandpa passed out and they called an ambulance for him.  He refused treatment and it got very ugly.  

Even with all the stress, and some stress eating, I am *-2.0* for the week.  



WELCOME Ari and Emily!  Looking forward to seeing you both on the way to Skinny Island!!


----------



## tebi73

I had a pretty great weekend even though it was busy.  Got to have date night with DH on Friday.   We had dinner at PF Chang's (my most favorite place) and then went to see Grown Ups at one of our new theaters.  We went to the Knoxville Zoo with our church youth group on Saturday.  Oh MYlanta!  It was sooooooooo hot!  I don't think I've ever been that hot in my whole life.  We did have a great time though.  When we got back, we went swimming at my cousin's house.  Then Sunday, we had church and then DS's birthday party.  I woke up Sunday with a horrible migraine, but I muddled thru my Sunday School lesson and then went to set up for the party.  The party went really well considering it was so hot.  We grilled hotdogs and the kids all brought water guns & outside toys to play with.  They had a blast.  My friend made DS the coolest cake.  It looked just like a giant hamburger!  I'll have to post pics of it later.  After the party, my head was still throbbing so I took some migraine meds and crashed.   Needless to say, my eating hasn't been terrific this weekend, but I tried to make the best of it.

Friday - July 23rd
Bfast:  Egg & Cheese on english muffin from Dunkin Donuts
Lunch:  Wendy's Jr. Burger Plain w/ Baked potato
Dinner:  PF Changs  1/2 order Combo Lo Mein, 1 Spring Roll, 2 Lettuce Wraps & 1 Crab Wonton

Total Cals:  1736

Saturday - July 24th
Bfast:  Bagel w/ Egg & Cheese
Lunch:  1-1/2 Turkey Sandwiches, Single Serving bag of Ruffles Chips
Dinner:  Chicken Burrito & Chicken Enchilada w/ Lettuce & Tomato

Total Cals: 1728

Sunday - July 25th
Bfast: None
Lunch:  1/2 Hot Dog, 6 potato chips, spoonful of pork & beans
Dinner:  1 pc. Birthday Cake

Total Cals:  1041

*JULY 23 DONE
JULY 24 DONE
JULY 25 DONE*


----------



## pwmitch237

¡Hola mis amigos! ¿Cómo están? - alright, enough with the Spanish

First: Food & Quote from last night:

Sunday, July 25, 2010
Breakfast: Cheerios (200)
Lunch: Chili's: Oldtimer (1200!) (Yeah, somebody at Chili's needs to figure that out..)

Dinner:  Pizza (340)
Snack: NONE
Exercise: T-Mill (-130), Stair Master (-390), Bike (-50)

Totals: 1740 cals


July 25 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!


May not be a weight-loss quote, but whatever, I like it:

"We all don't have a Fozzie in our  lives, and that's too bad because each of us really needs a Fozzie. We  all need someone who believes in us and who believes that, no matter how  bad things look at the moment, it will work out for the best. We all  need someone who carries around a rubber chicken, a buzzer, and a  whoopie cushion, just in case. We all need someone who never, ever gives  up -- on us, on themselves, and on the dream that maybe this time that  old joke will get a laugh. Most of all, we all need someone who needs us  just as much as we need him or her.

    That's Fozzie.

    So go ahead! Get out there! Even if it's not Friday, find your own Fozzie. You'll be very happy you did." - Kermit the Frog

Second: It's Monday! Which means: WEIGH-IN. This week I'm at:
-3.8
Sorry, got a little excited there! However, that number might be an exaggeration...but I gained a little for my birthday and that's showing it off...so, I don't know....however, a loss is a loss.

Thirdly: getting even busier around here with school and everything........
​


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

Welcome Ari and Emily!! 

Congats to the losers this week 

I have stayed the same again...I think well, that's good, I haven't gained, but I really need to get back into losing mode. I feel a little bad I'm just along for the ride and not losing with y'all 

I'm going to start tracking again - we'll see where it goes!

Thanks to everyone for sharing their stories and successes...it keeps me wanting to come back


----------



## stayhomemom77

Barb:  Have a great time in Dallas.  And congrats on being down a pound!!  I feel the same way when I lose a bit less than I normally do, butas you said, it DID take a while to go on so taking it off will take time also.  And less is less no matter what!!

Ari and Emily:  Welcome to the Skinny Island bunch!  If you need help, youve come to the right place.  Were a good groupso glad to have you along for the ride!  

Amanda:  Congrats on the 1.2 pound loss.  I know what you mean about feeling lazy for tracking.  I tracked for a few weeks there (on here that is) but then I gave it up.  Im doing it with ww online already and I just cant be bothered to re-input it all over here.  I too indulged a bit this week (although I DID have a tiny bit of junk food that I bought specifically) and man, did I feel sick after having it.  I guess once you establish a pattern of good habits, its harder to return to the old ones.  Isnt that a nice thought??

Heather:  All right!!  You are that much closer to goal for that wonderful cruise you are planning!!  Great job!!  I havent exercised much lately either and I just feel so DARN guilty about it.  I just finished lunch so Im going to wait an hour or so and then force myself to put in the time.  The Wii Active challenge sounds like a great idea!

Tricia:  Sorry to hear about your stressful week but Im glad you grandma was found.  Good job on the weight loss though.  I hope this week is less stressful for you.

Allison:  That cake sounds intriguing.  Cant wait for the pics.  Sounds like you had a busy and (mostly) fun weekend.

Way to go Patrick!!  You are just killin the weight loss!!  Keep it up!!  Were so proud of you!

Michelle:  I think its great that you could maintain without tracking.  I think you are doing awesome and look forward to hearing next weeks weigh in after tracking once again this week!

Personal Update:  Went out and bought a new scale today.  The old one had been giving DH and myself problems intermittently, and then fairly regularly and the extremely regularly and finally this morning when it told me I was WAAAAAY up, when I KNEW I wasn't...Id had enough!!  I reweighed myself again on that same scale and got what I think was a more accurate weight just before replacing it but the new one is a weight watchers one and Im excited to begin using it.

Anyway, with the old scale data, I am down 1.8 this week!!  Im not disappointed (that weigh in was a relief after first stepping on the scale and seeing such a LARGE number that I wasn't expecting) but I'd be lying if I said that I didn't hope to lose in the two pound range for a few weeks more before slowing down.   My exercise last week was practically non-existent though, so Im hoping that is a factor and Ill see a difference this coming week with the reintroduction of activity into my routine.

I have now crossed into the zone where I begin to notice the weight loss affecting my shape...particularly my mid section.  The next 30 pounds to come off should be quite exciting...I can't wait!!

Looking forward to hearing weight loss reports from more of us...


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Welcome Ari and Emily!!

I am at +.5 for the week.  Not surprising since I didn't track all weekend, spent most of Saturday at DD's softball tournament (although I did bring fruit to eat!) and generally just didn't care so much about eating or exercising.  I've actually not cared about exercising for some time now.  haven't been able to walk as much during lunch because of weather and general busy-ness.  We leave for WDW in TWO DAYS!!! I'm also hitting TOM (always adds a little).
I'm going to try to eat healthy for these two days (we're eating what's left in the house though). Had a great salad for lunch today!
I know at WDW I will be enjoying treats, apps and desserts as we're on the Dlx DDP.  I will try not to overeat and do more sampling.  Plus all the walking and swimming should help.

Tricia - I'm so sorry about your grandparents' troubles.  Hope all improves - that can be so stressful!


----------



## hazelandannie

Hope it's ok I join in....

I have lost 21lbs so far with slimming world and have in the last week been going to the gym.
Off to wdw in October (10 weeks), and I so want to be able to get on the forbidden journey ride ahhhhh.

Here goes

First Name and Screen name: hazelandannie. Real name Hazel
What your Goal Is for Fitness: I want to be able to run up the stairs, I wanna lose over 100lbs in total
Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: I love crisps 
Favorite Good Food for You: I love any fruits and veg
Favorite Form of Exercise: Water Aerobics!
What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: I want to see on the outside what I feel on the inside, I want my asthma to go, and want to wear heals not crocs
Family: I live with my partner Annie, we have 2 Ginger cats Bob and Poppy, we run daycare from home.


----------



## Mndisneygirl

hazelandannie said:


> Hope it's ok I join in....
> 
> I have lost 21lbs so far with slimming world and have in the last week been going to the gym.
> Off to wdw in October (10 weeks), and I so want to be able to get on the forbidden journey ride ahhhhh.
> 
> Here goes
> 
> First Name and Screen name: hazelandannie. Real name Hazel
> What your Goal Is for Fitness: I want to be able to run up the stairs, I wanna lose over 100lbs in total
> Food that you Find Hardest to Eat in Moderation: I love crisps
> Favorite Good Food for You: I love any fruits and veg
> Favorite Form of Exercise: Water Aerobics!
> What Your Goal is For Yourself when you get to Skinny Island: I want to see on the outside what I feel on the inside, I want my asthma to go, and want to wear heals not crocs
> Family: I live with my partner Annie, we have 2 Ginger cats Bob and Poppy, we run daycare from home.


 
Welcome Hazel!!
I have to chuckle at your signature - you're the angel and your partner does the laundry!!! LOVE it!!
Sounds like you already like the good foods (wish I liked veggies more)!
Crisps in the UK are what we call chips in the U.S., right?


----------



## hazelandannie

I guess that's the bonus of two women living together we split the lady jobs lol, not the bins though that's a mans job she gets that one as she is older....

Yes crisps are chips, and chips are Fries and I could eat both all day long even when I'm stuffed, guess that's why I'm pooh like, but I will be tinkerbell before I know it.

Hazel


----------



## officereg

So I am flat for the week.  I am not especially happy about it, but seeing that I was +2 on Friday when I checked I guess a 0 is not so bad.  Looks like my butt is getting kicked in the magnet challenge.


----------



## bunkkinsmom

Today's Journalling:

Bkfst:  Kellog's Low Fat Granola, Skim Milk
Lunch:  Wendy's Chx Club (Grilled, No Mayo)
           Plain Potato
Dinner:  Homemade Chx Tacos (homemade shells too)
            Fat Free Refried Beans
            Spanish Rice
Dessert:  Homemade Milkshakes (FF Vanilla Frozen Yogurt, SF FF Jello
              White Chocolate Pudding, Redi Whip Low Fat Whip Cream)

Total Calories:  1841

Exercise:  1.7 miles walking

This was a heavy food day for me, I went over in calories and am VERY full.
But my BFF Della is walking with me every morning this week!!!!


----------



## pipersmom

Hazel! Awesome job with the 21 pounds off! 

Emily- Piper complains about the walking (we do 2 miles) but she always says it makes her feel good afterwards. She also gets a silly band for each walk she gets through without complaining  Awesome on having your BFF to walk with!

Julie- Very cool getting a new scale, and 1.8 is nothing to sneeze at!

Patrick- 4 lbs is 4 lbs, good for you for getting back on track- and love the quote, btw..I  the Muppets!

Sheree- Woohoo for 2 more days!! I'd ask if you had room in your suitcase, but at this point you'd need an army duffel for me to fit! LMAO!

Sara- Just be glad it wasn't a gain!

Good day here..we drove 30 minutes to go "Krogering"..but they have so many more choices than we have here in town! It's the only place I can find the 96% lean beef, and a few other things. Piper and I did our walk this morning, but I need to do some wii fit or something here in a few as the park pool was closed today 

Tracking- (So far..I have 500 cals left, and while I doubt I'll eat all of them, I need to get at least 250 in, I think!)

Breakfast- Eggbeaters on 100 cal eng muffin w/ LF ham & 2% mozzarella, peach.
Lunch- RF hot dog on thin bun w/ fruit salad & baked cheetos.
Dinner- Salmon, green & waxbeans, rice.
Snacks- Granola thin

Cals- 972 (1440-1790)

July 26th- Done!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

Quick tracking post before bed:
B: Life cereal w/ blueberries
coffee w/c & s
L: salad w/ yellow peppers, avocado, chicken and dressing
string cheese, 1/3 apple, pomegranete flavored craisins (YUM!)
S: about 15 raw almonds
D: schwan's fire baked pepperoni pizza - probably about 6 squares

JULY 26 DONE
VEGGIES DONE!


----------



## pwmitch237

Monday, July 26, 2010
Breakfast: Cheerios (225)
Lunch: Turkey Sandwich (200)
Dinner: Texas Toast (180), Pasta (210) Corn (90), Sauce (60), Meat (130),
Exercise:  T-Mill: 50:00: (-412) & S-Mast: (-100) 10:00

Totals: 1645 cals


July 26 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!


Another Muppets Quote:
"You can wake up each morning just  trying to get to the end of the day, so you can do everything in your  power to make this your best day ever.
    You can look around and  scratch your head, trying to figure out why you're surrounded by such a  strange menagerie of friends and family, or you can be grateful for  every moment you get to spend with them.
    It's up to you." - Kermit the Frog


----------



## Tricia1972

Welcome Hazel! Congratulations on losing 21lbs thus far.   <--- This is me being excited, but it also kind of looks like someone working out at the gym, so it could be you too


----------



## tlenzendorf

Hey everybody!  I hope you had a good weekend   We did, we got some new fur babies   We got 2 mini dachschund puppies.  They are 9 weeks old and soooooo little and cute!  I will post pictures later tonight, I can't at work.  Darn filters hahaha.


----------



## tebi73

Tricia - I am soooo jealous!  DS & I want a mini-dach. so bad!  DH says no more inside dogs though.  We also have a 10 yr old spoiled brat chihuahua and she says no too 

Tracking for yesterday
Monday - July 26th
Bfast:  Bagel w/ Cream Cheese
Lunch:  Chicken Tender Kids Meal w/ Apple "Fries" from Burger King
Dinner:  1/2 Tuna Salad sandwich, microwave stouffer's mac & cheese

Total Cals:  1263

*JULY 26TH DONE*


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

stayhomemom77 said:


> Personal Update:  Went out and bought a new scale today.  The old one had been giving DH and myself problems intermittently, and then fairly regularly and the extremely regularly and finally this morning when it told me I was WAAAAAY up, when I KNEW I wasn't...Id had enough!!  I reweighed myself again on that same scale and got what I think was a more accurate weight just before replacing it but the new one is a weight watchers one and Im excited to begin using it.
> 
> Anyway, with the old scale data, I am down 1.8 this week!!


congrats on the loss  let us know how you like the new scale ...does it do BMI too? I'm still using the scale with the dial that spins around. Often wonder how accurate it is?!?


Mndisneygirl said:


> We leave for WDW in TWO DAYS!!! I'm also hitting TOM (always adds a little).
> I'm going to try to eat healthy for these two days (we're eating what's left in the house though). Had a great salad for lunch today!
> I know at WDW I will be enjoying treats, apps and desserts as we're on the Dlx DDP.  I will try not to overeat and do more sampling.  *Plus all the walking and swimming should help.*


Have a fabulous time at WDW!!! The Beach Club sounds like a great place and it's such a good location, can't wait to hear about it



B:scrambled eggs, english muffin
L: cottage cheese/strawberry applesauce
D:cucumbers/greek yogurt dip while making dinner...turkey breast pounded out and stuffed/rolled w/ spinach, cottage cheese and feta mmmmmm, 1/2 baked potato w/ low fat scream
S: air popped popcorn w/ butter spray,2 crackers w/ PB smear and sip of milk before bed

July 26 done

Welcome Hazel!!!


----------



## hazelandannie

Tricia1972 said:


> Welcome Hazel! Congratulations on losing 21lbs thus far.   <--- This is me being excited, but it also kind of looks like someone working out at the gym, so it could be you too




Thats so funny lol, made me smile whilst plucking up the courage to put my swim suit on and go to aqua fit class, havn't put a swimsuit on in at least 2 years ahhhhhh.

Thanks everyone for making me feel so welcome xxx


----------



## lizzyb5280

Hello all, and welcome to our new members!

I'm trying to distract myself from continuing the binge of crap eating I just had.  Ripple chips & french onion dip is a weakness for me, and we had some left in the fridge from having friends over on Saturday.  Stressing about my health, and pulled it out when I shouldn't have.  About the only good thing I can say is I never ate breakfast, so hopefully that will help cancel it out.  So now I'm sitting here, blaring Dave Matthews Band as loud as I dare with a toddler sleeping across the house, and talking to my friends in the box on my desk. 

Things have been quite crazy the last few days. DD stayed the night with my MIL Friday night, she took her to swim lessons the next morning.  Dropped her off, she and I watched Beauty & the Beast and had lunch, then she went down for an early nap before BIL came to get her to spend the night at _his_ house.  Then I had to clean house for the friends we were having over Saturday evening.  Had our usual routine of lunch at DH's g-ma's house and grocery shopping on Sunday (slept in and missed church unfortunately).  Had to go to my urologist for some routine testing yesterday.

The sleepover Saturday night had been preplanned, but the Friday one with MIL was last minute.  I wasn't feeling well and had DH take me to urgent care, so we dropped her off to MIL on the way.  Turned out to be nothing, but the x-rays they did revealed a previously unknown abnormality with my spine, totally unrelated to my paralysis.  I've known for awhile now that my pelvis isn't sitting right, but figured it was just due to misalignment or at worst a bit of scoliosis.  Unfortunately, it seems to be much worse.  The nurse called yesterday with the official report from the radiologist, which said

"significant degenerative changes and end plate destruction at L3/L4."

So from what I've been able to figure out, this basically means the disc between my 3rd and 4th lumbar vertebrae is shot, and the two vertebrae themselves have deteriorated as well.  This could just be from sitting on it so much, but it's also possible from my internet research that it could be a bacterial infection called osteomyelitis due to either my previous surgery or my history of frequent UTI's.  Thankfully I've already got a doctor's appointment this Friday to discuss the pelvic issue and some mild back pain I've been having (though I'm sure now that if it weren't for my existing spinal cord damage I'd be in a LOT of pain!), but needless to say I'm sort of stewing about things until then, and afraid to do much of anything in terms of meaningful exercise.

But it's hard to be in a bad mood when I'm sitting here listening to DMB, so here's a virtual hug for those who may need it, and in thanks for all the great support y'all always provide. This video always makes me smile, and gets funnier as it goes along.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXe8PFKsOIc

Now I'm off to the couch to lie down and rest my back a bit.  I'll be sure to update after my appointment Friday, esp. since I'll finally get a chance to weigh in again!!


----------



## bunkkinsmom

lizzy you are on the prayer list for sure!  And thanks for the DMB!  I'm a "Jimmy Thing" fan, one of my favorite songs EVER!!

So I have been wallowing around in misery for the last hour afraid to add up my calories for the day.  My top calorie count goal for the day.... 1550. I am not supposed to go over that, and went over yesterday.  So here I sit after dinner at Arby's and a big lunch feeling fat.

I get on sparkpeople.com to add everything up (seeing as how there is a leftover chocolate pudding in the fridge calling my name.) and here are the totals:

Breakfast:  Kellogs low fat granola and skim milk
Lunch:  6oz chopped steak, broccoli, turnip greens, blackeyed peas, roll
Dinner:  Arby's beef n cheddar, 1/2 order of potato cakes.

Total for the day:   1541!!!!!

That's right.... 9 calories short!!!

Now, I could've done better.  But the veggies for lunch helped A LOT on the count and I was STUFFED!!!  I went over in fat for the day, but under in calories.

This just motivates me to NOT eat that pudding  


JULY 27 DONE!!!


----------



## Mndisneygirl

lizzy - sorry you're having health problems - I hope your dr. can provide some relief and answers for you.  
One last bit of tracking for today before I hit the sack and ship out to WDW tomorrow morning!! Hopefully I can get a little sleep!
B: mini bagel w/ cream cheese, life cereal w/ blueberries
L: apple, string cheese, 1/2 chicken breast, a couple grapes
S: raw almonds, craisins
D: Culvers - cheeseburger w/ lettuce and tomato, a few onion rings (luckily they were too heavily salted or I would have eaten more!), a couple bites of the kid's sundaes.
No food left in the fridge tonight!

JULY 27 DONE

"See" you all in about 10 days!!!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Im Back!!  We had a wonderful time in Ashland. It was unusually hot at 100+ but we tried to keep hydrated and in the A/C as much as possible. Im up 2.4 but Im glad it isnt more. I did try to make good choices, but in between the good choices were some BAD ones: Chocolate bar (whole) chocolate buttermilk doughnut, mini DQ Blizzard, etcback to tracking today to hopefully get back down quickly. Ive got a lot of catching up to do.

Aimee  Good to see you back. I hope things settle down for you soon and you are able to relax on your vacation. Keep us up to date when you can, well be thinking of you.

Ari  Welcome to the thread  Woo Hoo another CA gal!!!  Youll love this thread, cant wait to get to know you better. I havent heard of Lose it before, Ill have to check it out and see if its any easier to use.

Emily  Welcome as well.  I can sympathize with you about wishing I was back to a weight that I thought was heavy. If I could hit 140 I would be walking on water!

TriciaR  Im so sorry about your Grandparents. I can only imagine how terrifying that must have been for you with your Grandmother missing. I hope your Grandfather is feeling better and it wasnt anything serious.  Ill be thinking good thoughts for a healthy, stress-free week for everyone.

Hazel  Welcome to our group and to the DIS!  When in October will you be going to WDW? Ill be there Oct 2  11 (staying at Beach Club Villas). 

Elizabeth  Im so sorry about the new issues with your spine. I guess if you were trying to find the silver lining I would say at least theyve found the issue now as opposed to much later. I hope the doctor is able to figure out what they can do to help things.

Sheree - I hope you have a fantastic trip!!!


----------



## hazelandannie

Were going 30th sep - 14th oct, not staying in world going to have a villa this time as a friend is joining us.

So hope I don't have to get a seatbelt extention on plane this time it's so embarassing.
Also so wanting to go on forbidden journey at wwohp but am sure I'm not gonna fit. My partner and friend want to do the hhn but I think mnsshp is more me, any reccomendations.

Eaten well so far today and quit smoking too.


----------



## pipersmom

Good morning all!

Elizabeth- I'm so sorry to hear you're having more spinal issues, as Jane said though, I'm glad they've caught it now.  I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts.

Tricia1- I am soooo jealous!! I can't wait to see the pics of the puppies! Piper's Dr has said it's in her best interest not to have any furred pets..we're making due with 4 hermit crabs, but somehow it just isn't the same!

Emily- Every day is a new day..just keep moving forward! I loove sparkpeople!

Sheree- Don't know if you'll see this before you jet this am, but have a wonderful time!

Jane- Welcome back! I have to say..when I saw the words "chocolate buttermilk donut" I started to drool a little..LOL! Never had one, but it sounds cakey and decadent!

Good day here yesterday, it was starting to drizzle when Piper and I set out for our walk...by the time we hit 1/2 mile, the drizzle turned into a downpour! I gave her my baseball cap and we just kept right on going..we both felt silly and really enjoyed it. : A couple cars actually stopped to ask if we were okay, that's how hard it was raining. We did 1.5 miles and were soaked and dripping by the time we got home. We were giggling at the shoes squishing and giggling at how we looked..it was just an awesome time, and one I'm sure we'll both remember for a long time to come! She's still asleep right now, and I think I'm going to let her as our shoes still aren't completely dry.. we'll walk this evening instead!

Tracking-
Breakfast- WW Smart Ones ham & cheese scramble, 100 cal eng muffin w/ brummel & brown.
Lunch- Grilled chicken flatbread marinara w/ mozz. (WW), peach.
Dinner- 94% lean hamburger w/ tomato, 1 slice wheat, and FF ranch, broccoli & cheese.
Snacks- Peach, FF cinnamon roll yogurt, piece of sourdough w/ brummel & brown, strawberry fro yo.

Cals- 1579 (1440-1790)
July 27th- Done!


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

lizzyb5280 said:


> I'm trying to distract myself from continuing the binge of crap eating I just had.  Ripple chips & french onion dip is a weakness for me, and we had some left in the fridge from having friends over on Saturday.


UGH! Chips and french onion dip are one of my problem foods as well...
I'll be thinking about you this week...hope you get some answers on Friday at Dr.'s. 




cereal/skim
cottage cheese, mandarin oranges, cheese/crackers (too much dairy! moo!)
popcorn
2 light hot dogs, one bun, vegetarian beans, yoplait yogurt berry shake
July 27 done


1/2 way through Water with Lemon. So far I'd recommend it - it's a narrative-type "diet" book, goes through 8 "rules" using the story of a woman who is overweight and meets a neighbor who has lost weight. He explains each rule as they meet with each other over time. As you might guess, drinking a lot of water (with lemon or lime) is one of the rules. Another one is to eat fruit when you're hungry/hungry for sweets. I like that it's not solely a diet book, but the push is for better health (cholesterol, sugar...), that if you follow even one of these rules, you'll see weight come off over time. The authors don't believe diets work, especially ones that cut out major groups like carbs. Will keep you updated!


----------



## tebi73

We're in Revival all week at my church, and I haven't had time to go grocery shopping, so my eating is not great.  Just trying to make do with what we have @ home.  Here's my tracking for yesterday.

Tuesday - July 27th
Bfast: Apple Jacks w/ 2% Milk
Lunch:  Hot Ham & Cheese Sandwich & small fries from Hardee's
Dinner:  1/2 Frozen Totinos pizza
Snack:  Frozen Twix 90 Cal. Bar

Total Cals:  1634

*JULY 27TH DONE*


----------



## Tricia1972

officereg said:


> So I am flat for the week.  I am not especially happy about it, but seeing that I was +2 on Friday when I checked I guess a 0 is not so bad.  Looks like my butt is getting kicked in the magnet challenge.



I wouldn't give up hope on that magnet just yet.  I've been pretty flat myself, and was UP half a pound this morning when I weighed myself. *Big SIGH*

You may be getting some Wisconsin love yet.


----------



## tlenzendorf

I hope everybody is having a good week.

Lizzy-I'm sorry to hear about your x-ray changes 

2 eagle mom-Welcome back! I hope you had a good time!

MNdisney-Have a greaaat trip!  I know we're trying to diet, but have a rice krispie treat for me... Those are the best EVER!!

As promised, here are pics of the babies:

This is Pudge, AKA Pudgie, Pudgie Pie






This is Harley






Here they are together






Tricia-I have a feeling I will be sending some WI love to OfficeReg also


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Hazel  We will be there at the same time.  Maybe we can plan a quick meet. Weve decided to not do HP since we dont want to spend the $$ for more tickets for only a couple of rides.  Weve never been to US so I cant give any assistance there.  This year were going to do MNSSHP on Oct 3. Congratulations on quitting smoking!!

Amanda  the choc buttermilk is my favorite and I havent had one in a couple of years. That is why I decided to splurge. If you like old fashion type doughnuts (not the raised kind, more cake like) you would like it.  Actually, DONT get one, they are addictive.  I loved your story about the walk.  It sounded so much fun, I mean as long as the temperature was warm enough, you might as well just enjoy the rain.  Im a splash in the puddles girl myself and it drives my hubby and kids crazy.

Michele  the book sounds good. Ive got a couple of other books on my list to read but Ill check that one out.

Tricia  the puppies are SO cute!!

My day was better today and I did drink all of my water!  

Food Log

Breakfast: sandwich thin, LF PB and banana
Lunch: big salad at Sweet Tomatoes, ff all fruit bran muffin, frozen yogurt
Snack: fiber one bar, 5 dots, 2 tootsie minis
Dinner: Chicken sandwich, cherries, tortilla chips
Dessert: LF Lemon cake  I made the lemon cake with the cake substitute of applesauce. Ill let you know how everyone likes it.

July 28 DONE  Veggies DONE


----------



## pwmitch237

Quick food update:

Tuesday, July 27, 2010
Breakfast: Heavenly Ham Wrap (345)
Lunch: Single (400)
Snack: Popcorn (100)/Popcorn (100)/Frap(200)
Dinner: Pasta (450)
Exercise: uh..

Totals: 1595 cals

Wednesday, July 28, 2010
Breakfast: Cheerios (240)
Lunch: Popcorn (100)
Snack: Turkey Sandwich: 185
Dinner: Subway Sandwich (Footlong) (770)
Exercise: NONE

Totals: 1295 cals




July 27 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!
JULY 28 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!


"Do you want to be skinny or what? Keep GOING!" - Jillian Michaels


----------



## bunkkinsmom

OMG I could not get full yesterday!!! (And trust me, I tried)

Breakfast:  Panera Power Sandwich, 1/3 of DH's Bacon,Egg,Cheese bagel
Lunch:  Healthy Choice Salsbury Steak
Dinner:  Moe's Junior Homewrecker (my way), chip, queso
Snack:  3 mini snickers bars

Total:  2082 calories!!!!  And I contemplated a late night Whopper, but I didn't do it!

I did, however, walk 1.7 miles.  We have a park here that twice around is a 5K, so from parking to parking is 1.7, and it's pretty hilly. So it was tough.

Today I'm walking it twice!!

July 28 DONE


----------



## pipersmom

Morning all! Good day yesterday, we hit the pool last night and I was able to get in 30 min of treading/water walking. We've done our walk this morning, with no complaints from Piper..hooray!

Tricia1- The puppies are adorable!

Michele- The book sounds interesting, I'll be curious to see how much you get out of it!

Jane- I don't eat yeast donuts (well, very rarely), but cake donuts are a whole 'nother story! There's a new england company called Mrs. Dunsters that makes the BEST cake donuts ever! My Aunt always brings some on her way to FL..usually she brings me about 6 bags (12 per bag)  My fave is the chocolate crunch. I never looked at the nutrition info..prob don't want to know!

Has anyone heard anything from Dawn? Seems like it's been almost 2 weeks since she's posted?

Tracking-
Breakfast- Eggbeaters omelette w/ FF cheddar & lean ham, 100 cal english muffin w/ brummel and brown.
Lunch- WW Chicken Al fresco.
Dinner- Whole wheat penne w/ marinara & peas, 2% mozzarella.
Snacks- Choccy rice cake, yogurt, strawberry fro-yo, lean roast beef on sammie thin.

Cals- 1480 (1440-1790)
July 28th- Done!


----------



## tlenzendorf

It has been a long time.  I tried to PM her my weight and her mailbox was full.  When was the taking Treyner back to college?


----------



## tebi73

Hey ya'll!  Had a great day yesterday, but my healthy eating totally stunk!  I totally know what bunkkinsmom means about not being able to get full!  It's Pre-TOM for me and all I want to do is eat.  And not healthy stuff either!  I want greasy, fattening, yummy goodness.

Tricia - those puppies are absolutely adorable!!!!!!!!

Pipersmom - I talked to Dawn a while back and I think she is taking Treynor back to college.  So they are on a road trip with the family!

Here's my tracking for yesterday (in all of its fatty glory)

Wednesday - July 28th
Bfast:  Burger King Egg & Cheese Croissant & Small Hash Rounds
Lunch:  Wendy's Single w/ Cheese & Ketchup, Small Fries
Dinner:  Ham Sandwich, 1/2 Can of Spaghetti-o's

Total Cals:  1848 

Oh - and as promised earlier - pics of Malachi's burger birthday cake...
















and it tasted sooooooooo yummy!


----------



## pipersmom

Thanks, Allison & Tricia! I didn't even think about that. Allison- that cake is soooo cute! I love it!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Okay, confession time!!

I had a pig out festival yesterday!!    It's actually not too bad all things considered but man, did I eat!!

Breakfast was normal (an egg and cheese bagelwich, which is only 5 points)
Lunch was smallish but otherwise fine (a bit of fruit, some veggies and an imitation crab meat and cheese sandwich--7 points)

but then...it got ugly.  

You see...my mom was asked to spearhead the catering for a funeral (a 12 year old boy who died after a nine year battle with lukemia, so sad.  He had a bone marrow transplant in January and was doing better but I guess his lungs were so badly scarred and infected from illnesses and chemo, that he wasn't able to recover and he passed away last week.).

Anyway, the family didn't have the money to hire caterers so the church ladies were asked to take care of everything and my mom was put in charge.  My mom stresses about things like this so I made sure DH could be home with the kids and I offered my services to her for the day.  They have a small congregation so they needed all the help they could get.

So, that took about eight hours plus my two hours of driving time which meant that I didn't have dinner until 7 pm and it was on the way home.  I got McDonalds: a small sprite and two grilled buffalo chicken snack wraps.  This was 13 points which left me with five points remaining of my daily totals.

For some reason, the McDonalds didn't seem like enough so I had some kettle cooked baked chips, which were sooooo tasty, I finished off the 113 g bag!!    Even still, this was only about 9 points, meaning I had only used 4 flex points.  This was consumed in the car on the way home and once home, I was so tired I turned to food again to get me through the evening with my husband.

At least this time I made a sandwich (5 points) and then opened a SECOND BAG of those chips (guess I'd better not buy them again...) and stole a few more...prolly about 5 points worth.  

So, I used up about 14 flex points last night, mostly on chips. All in all, not the best day...although not nearly as bad as I was wont to do as recently as three months ago.

Those chips were amazing!!  I'm not a huge fan of baked chips in general...they don't taste like the real thing but these babies, because they are kettle cooked I guess, were REAL chips in taste and texture but don't have the GREASE of real chips.  That's why I couldn't stop eating them, well...that and the fact that there was the mindless eating while I was driving, straight from the bag.  

Since I was well within my flex points, I should be okay for the week but since it wasn't a very healthy day, my goal is not to repeat it in the future.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Emily  Ive had days like that so I know how difficult it is to keep from munching the day away.  Good job on not going for the Whopper and the walking!  Baby steps

Amanda  Those doughnuts sound good.  Probably a very good thing that they dont have them in CA.  Dawn was at Burn Camp and this week she is driving Trenor back to school and adding a couple of days at the beach (Ive been reading her TR, of course it is hilarious).  Im sure she will be back to skinny island soon.

Allison  YUM that cake looks so good!  

Julie  You should be proud that you tracked all of your food yesterday. Knowing the points and knowing how many flex points you used up is really good.  Id just make sure you drink a lot of water to flush out all the sodium.

Today was a good day food wise. I tracked my food and most importantly stayed away from the candy at work.  My coworker hit it around 10am and I could hear the wrappers rattling and I really wanted some, but just ignored the craving.

Breakfast: Cheerios with ff milk and blackberries
Lunch: Panera Strawberry Poppyseed salad with ww baguette
Snack: Yogurt and Fiber one bar
Dinner: Ribeye steak, Pork Fried Rice and cherries

I still have 202 calories left to have some dessert!

I cant remember if I said that everyone loved the cake with applesauce last night. It was just a box of lemon cake mix, 1 cup of applesauce and 1 cup of water. Mix and bake. I put it in a bundt pan and we all just ate it without any frosting. My family is funny like that, plain cake is fine.

I got that recipe program today.  Ill be playing with it this weekend and let you all know how I like it.


----------



## pwmitch237

Thursday, July 29, 2010:
Breakfast: NONE (woke up at 1pm...yes pm)

Lunch: Cheerios (300)
Dinner: Big Times Burger  (8-900)
Exercise: Walked my Dog (-25/50)

Totals: 1100-1200 cals


July 29 DONE!
VEGGIES DONE!


"You can come back stronger." - Drew Brees (QB of the New Orleans Saints)


----------



## bunkkinsmom

Lunch:  Healthy Choice Cafe Steamer
Snack:  Roast Beef/Provolone on a Sandwich Thin
Dinner:  Beef Tenderloin with a side of spaghetti, salad, bread (split with DH)

Total:  1391

Exercise:  3.4 miles walking


----------



## pipersmom

Good morning all!

Good day yesterday, spent part of the afternoon at the pool, then went to pick up meds as Piper leaves tomorrow. We've gotten our walk in this morning, and will prob hit the pool again later on. I think this evening we're going to go out for dinner. :

Tracking-
Breakfast- Rice krispies w/ skim and blueberries.
Lunch- Leftover pasta, sourdough.
Dinner- SmartOnes Turkey medallions w/ cranberries, peas, grapes.
Snacks- Granola thin, chicken sausage w/ asiago & spinach, sourdough (glad that's almost gone!), LivActiv pudding.

Cals- 1441 (1440-1790) Waaaaay too many carbs -257 (max is 275)! No more cereal for breakfast!

July 29th- Done!


----------



## tebi73

Tracking for Thursday - July 29th

Bfast:  Bagel w/ Egg & Cheese
Lunch:  Herby Turkey Sandwich from Bruegger's Bagels w/ bag of BBQ Kettle Chips
Dinner:  Tuna Salad Sandwich, 2 Rice Cakes w/ 1 tbsp. RF Peanut Butter

Total Cals:  1654

*JULY 29TH DONE*


----------



## stayhomemom77

Jane:  Great job resisting the candy!!    I did drink a TON of water that day (I usually do) as well as yesterday so fortunately, I haven't made an enemy of the scale with sodium induced water retention. 

I had a light day yesterday and was under my daily points total by 11 so I had a snack at 8:30 pm and used up nine of them.  I was tempted to use up the remaining points since they were there but decided not to in the end.  I may use up a couple more flex points tonight on snacks but tomorrow night there will be no after dinner snacking so I'll likely have about half of my flex points unused for the week  I know they are there to use, but I usually try and avoid it.  I'm going easy on myself since it's the summer but once the fall rolls around I'm hoping to use no more than 10 per week.

The chips are now gone (thankfully) although today was grocery day and I bought some half the fat dulce de leche (sp??) Hagan Daaz ice cream.  I've never tried it before but Randy switched to their half the fat vanilla months ago and says it's just as tasty as the regular stuff so I thought I'd give this flavour a chance.   I thought it would be better than getting those chips again.  I can control myself with ice cream but chips are another matter entirely.  

We were invited to go to Marineland with my parents and some of my siblings and after a bit of discussion, we decided to do that instead of Cedar Point.  We hit Marineland on Wednesday and the kids are terribly excited.  We are going to do Cedar Point next year when I'm a lot skinnier for the rides.    We could do both in terms of schedule but we want to start saving for our cruise and we promised ourselves we would pay off the credit card balance first.  Postponing Cedar Point will get us solvent that much faster so that trip bank account can start accumulating those dollars sooner!!  And as everyone knows...the sooner we have the money for the cruise, the sooner we can start saving up for Disney!!  

We're helping my sister move tomorrow so it'll be another busy day for us this week.  Have a great weekend everyone!!


----------



## lizzyb5280

Hey gang, haven't read all the new posts yet, but wanted to come post a quick update.

Back from the doctor, and we're still in sort of a holding pattern. He agrees that the degeneration in my back is the source of both my pain and pelvic misalignment, but said from the limited views that he can't really determine a cause yet. He looked at the x-rays taken before my surgery in February, and said that while my pain has gotten worse, the images now look the same as they did six months ago. (I made a comment about being upset that it was visible then but no one told me, which he really didn't comment on.) Unfortunately most of my previous x-rays and MRIs have been of the cervical and thoracic areas, but he said if I can find ANY old images of my lumbar areas that it will be helpful, so they can determine how long this has been developing. I've been aware of sitting crooked for probably about two years now, so I'm very curious if, when they operated in that area 18 months ago, if they saw any of this or not. 

He drew some bloodwork today to check for signs of chronic infection, and I'll go back in two weeks for an MRI. Then a week after that I'll go back to him to get all of my results. Depending on the cause, he said the course of treatment may be to do nothing, and just monitor things for now. It's a scary prospect considering my worsening pain, but he said right now that it's only a 15% curvature, and they won't operate on it until it's more than 30% curvature. He did give me some Lortab to take as needed until I see him next, which is a bit of a relief. 

However, when I addressed my two biggest concerns, he indicated that even with my current level of deterioration, he sees nothing at this time that should prevent me from finishing my nursing clinicals (I was worried about all the lifting, bending, twisting), or from having future pregnancies (was concerned about the strain of pregnancy making the damage worse).  And since surgery doesn't seem to be an imminent plan of action, though I guess that may change if there turns out to be infection, it seems like this shouldn't pose any threats to the WDW trip this November.


----------



## bunkkinsmom

Today's Tracking:

Breakfast:  Panera Power Breakfast Sandwich
Lunch:  Homemade meatball sub with Low Fat swiss on a club roll
Dinner:  Homemade Low Fat Beef and Broccoli Lo Mein

Total:  1536

Exercise:  3.4 miles walking

My BFF Della and I have a goal to run the city's annual Thanksgiving Day 5k!
She is thinner than I am but still needs to lose a bit of weight, so we decided today to do it.  The 5k is run on the same loop that we walk, so we really are gonna do a plan to get it done!!   

You never know..... I could be at the Princess 1/2 Marathon in 2012!!!  What a great excuse to go the WDW!!!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Amanda  Good job on getting out and walking every day. Piper is learning some great lessons.  

Julie  My problem food is ice cream so I have a hard time having that in the house. I do better with pre-proportioned frozen items. Skinny Cow ice cream sandwiches, etc.  Im almost out need to get some more this weekend.  Just think of all the calories youll be burning while helping your sister move.

Elizabeth  While there wasnt any definitive news from your doctors visit at least he is watching it and hopefully the new meds will help the pain. Great news that he doesnt think there is any concerns for you finishing your clinicals, a second pregnancy or your trip in Nov.  

I stayed on track for the rest of Thursday. Today was harder. I ate the leftover scone from yesterdays visit to Panera (YIKES!! I should have checked the cals before I ate it) 410 calories!!! Then lunch was at a hotel for a teambuilding event, 2 rolls, salad, chicken and then strawberry cheesecake for dessert.  Tonights dinner will really need to be well chosen.

This weekend will be really quiet. We dont have any plans to do anything special. Laundry, shopping and hopefully a nice long walk.


----------



## officereg

2_Eagle_Mom said:


> I cant remember if I said that everyone loved the cake with applesauce last night. It was just a box of lemon cake mix, 1 cup of applesauce and 1 cup of water. Mix and bake. I put it in a bundt pan and we all just ate it without any frosting. My family is funny like that, plain cake is fine.



I prefer cake with no frosting.  YUMMY!

I know what everyone is talking about.  I had a hard couple of days.  We went to the county fair on Thursday.  Boy that elephant ear was so good!  And well you just cannot go to the fair without eating junk.  I actually think it is a law!

I was ok with the overboard eating because I knew I was going to be hitting the gym in the morning.  But alas, my daughter was up all night teething and I was still awake at the time I normally go! 

Speaking of the gym, I am a little bummed because my once 24 hour gym has now changed its hours to 5am-11:30pm.  I can still get my running in if I get there at 5, but it will be a busy morning.  I really enjoy going at 4am and then leisurely getting ready for work before the baby get up.  Oh well


----------



## hanutedmansionmomma

Hi all 

Not so great w/ tracking, I can't remember what I ate yesterday! I am being so/so to good with calorie intake every other day, which I have to assume will keep me at my current weight forever. UGH! Have to say I am eating healthier, definitely. I am also exercising daily. Having this board to talk to everyone has been helpful too! 

I actually looked into hypnotism today. Not sure if it would work for me, but it would be nice to have a different script in my head for times that I usually head for the pantry, ya know? anyone else try this?

Patrick - just want to say how awesome it is to "watch" you do so well! 

lizzyb - glad you got some answers!

2 eagle - can't believe a scone is 410 cals. omg. at least we're looking at calories, I guess.  Have a good low-key weekend 


cereal/skim
chick fil a sandwich
homemade grilled pizza w/ eggplant, cheese, pesto, tomato
light pringles for snack

June 30 done


----------



## pipersmom

Julie- Marineland sounds great! I'm the same way with ice cream..it's easy for me to control the portions with it. Bread seems to be my downfall.

Elizabeth- I'm glad you got some answers and that the Dr wasn't overly concerned..ie..surgery scheduled immediately. It sounds like it was caught somewhat early, though obviously not as early as you'd hope. 

Emily- Woohoo for a 5k! C25K is in the back of my mind, not sure if it's going to migrate to the front or not, lol..I always hated running in hs and college!

Jane- Thank you! We'll see how much of this sticks with her at her Dad's..if she comes back at +10 again, I'm going to be . Sounds like a nice quiet weekend for you!

Michele- The accountability in posting my tracking here is part of what keeps me going! I love it, and all the new friends I've made.

Good day here yesterday, we hit the pool and then headed to Ruby Tuesday last night. That was a huge splurge for us, we usually eat out once a month, and normally subway or taco bell. I was able to find a "buy one, get one" coupon online. Piper and I looked at the menu and decided what we "could" eat and were ready to order when we got there! (My Mom went with us also.) So..once we were there we ran into an old friend..talked to him for a bit, and didn't think much more of it until after we had eaten and were told that he had picked up the check!! I almost started crying, he had no idea how much that helped me out. Piper and I talked about "paying it forward" and made a nice life lesson out of it. On the way home we stopped and got a thank you card, filled it out, and put it in the mail to him.

Piper and I will leave for WVa here in about an hour for her Dad to pick her up. I'll enjoy the break, but I miss her already! Her nutritionist sent a letter for her Dad about appropriate foods and calorie intake for her, hopefully that will help, but we'll see. Piper and I have also talked extensively about how hard she's worked while she's home and what a shame it would be for it all to go down the drain. We also did some roleplay about making healthy choices. All right, I'm off for now and will catch up with everyone tonight!

Tracking-
Breakfast- Eggbeater omelette w/ ham and FF cheddar, 100 cal eng muffin, brummel & brown.
Lunch- LF eggroll, yogurt.
Dinner- Memphis dry rub ribs, steamed broccoli, salad, a couple bites of white cheddar mashed potatoes.
Snacks- 100 cal pack of lorna doones.

Cals- 1467 (1440-1790)

July 30th- Done!


----------



## Duchie

Hey everyone!

We're back from our mini-vacation so time to catch up with everyone.

First of all, it looks like we have a lot of new castaways, so welcome aboard everyone!  Glad to have you on this journey with us.

Aimee, hang in there.    I hope whatever is going on is resolved soon, and remember we're here if you need to talk.

Lizzy, so sorry to hear about your health issues.  It sounds like you got a little bit of good news in there at least.

Allison, that cake is amazing!

Tricia, OMG those puppies are adorable!

Our trip was a short one.  We stayed at a waterpark resort which provided a refridgerator and microwave in our room, so I packed snacks and healthy stuff for breakfasts and lunches.  We did a breakfast buffet one day and I let myself relax and have a little bit of everything, even the "bad" stuff.  And it was good   The upside was that I was not hungry for the rest of the day, so it wasn't too bad.  We went to Six Flags one day (lots of walking) and I think we had ice cream for dinner that night (yep, I let my kids eat ice cream for dinner when we're on vacation - and I joined them.)  I kinda tried to track my food but it got to be too hard after a while so I gave up.  But I'm back to tracking today.

So I'll probably be up next week, and I totally don't care either.  It was a short trip, and totally worth every single calorie.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Amanda  how fantastic of your friend to pick up the tab for your dinner. Ive just been reading a thread on the DIS about Magical Moments.  Good to know they dont only happen at WDW.  Ive been to a Ruby Tuesdays how in the world did you find something to eat there that was healthy? I remember eating burgers, milkshakes, fries, etc all the fatty/high cal foods that I used to eat.  I looked up the cinnamon roll once and I dont remember exactly how many calories it was but I do remember it was 35 WW points!!!

Hopefully Pipers Dad will listen to the advice that the nutritionist gave, or even better hopefully Piper will make some fantastic choices for herself and teach her Dad what she should be eating.  Wouldnt that just be a kick in the pants?

Barb  Welcome back. Sounds like your vacation was a good break.  

Today is turning out to be challenging. I had such plans to get organized and it just hasnt panned out.  Got our haircuts this morning, then planned our weekly menu, went out shopping and then put everything away and just plopped in the chair. Were waiting for it to get a little cooler before we go out for our walk.  Of course that means that Ive been munching the day away.  Tomorrow Im going to get up and after a healthy breakfast Im going to get out in the garage and clean and organize!  There hopefully now that Ive said that Ill actually do it.


----------



## pipersmom

Barb- Welcome back, sounds like you had a good time!

Jane- I have to admit, I would be lost without the online nutritional info on most websites now. I saved calories throughout the day where I could so I'd be able to eat there last night. The ribs were like 460 cals and 28 fat gr. My daily max fat grams are like 58. Yesterday was the closest I ever came to the max! It was so worth it though.

Got Piper safely dropped off and enjoyed the solitude on the drive home. It's about 6 hrs round trip, I was going to use today as my off day, but it was drizzling so nicely and was cool, so I walked this evening. My butt is now officially kicked, but now I can sleep in tomorrow morning and use it as my off day, Hooray! I'll enter my food in the am, I am going to bed! Hope everyone had a great day!!


----------



## gellybean

Hey everyone! ! ! 

Just wanted to check in before we leave for Florida tomorrow!

Things have gotten better, personally at home, and for those that aren't on facebook my sister got a fairly good report at the doctor last week. Her cyst is still there... it's developed on her ovary since her hysterectomy, most likely because of her blood thinners. Which means the cyst is full of blood. Not great if it bursts! BUT the clots in her lungs have dissolved, the damage from the lack of blood flow from the clots is healing itself, and her diverticulitis that was caused from all the iron pills she was on because of the blood thinners has healed itself as well. So overall very very good news! 

She'll follow up in 6 wks and they are hoping that the cysts will start to shrink.


We are leaving tomorrow to Disney. We'll be there for 4 nights and then we're driving to Jacksonville to stay 3 nights at my mother in laws. Then we'll head home with one night on the road! We're super excited.

My mom will be there to share food with me so hopefully I won't see the gain that I did on the DxDDP back in January. I have actually held my own weight wise through all the drama of the last two weeks. I was down this morning a few lbs from my last WISH weigh in.

I have every intention of getting back on WISH and Livestrong, tracking and counting calories! I quit the Y. Had way too many administrative issues and my sister never joined so I quit and will be joining my little local, 3 mins down the road gym again. I also finally got ZUMBA in. It was back ordered. I'm really enjyoing it!! The boys like doing it with me! 

Anyway, I miss you all and am looking forward to getting back into a routine and hopefully some normalcy around here again! School starts back two weeks after we return from vakay! Time does fly!

I will do my best to catch up and quote when we get back from Florida!!

Best wishes to you all!!


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Amanda - I hope you enjoyed your "day off". Enjoy the quiet time.

Aimee - I'm SO glad to hear things are calming down for your family.  I wish you a safe and relaxing vacation. After everything that has happened you all deserve it.  Can't wait to hear all about your trip when you get back.

Today did not start off as I had hoped. I woke up at 5:30am and discovered that I needed to drink as much cranberry juice as I could stomach and take some pain meds (bet you can guess why). This one started up really fast and was really painful. Called the advice nurse at 6:30 and they had the doctor call in a prescription (wasn't ready till noon). Thankfully I have some OTC meds that at least stop the pain (but they make me nautious) so my day of getting things done has pretty much blown out the window.  I wasn't able to get back to sleep so I'm exhausted and feeling crappy.

Hopefully tomorrow will be better because I have a department meeting and I'll need to be perky and cheerful.


----------



## pipersmom

Evening all! Busy day today, went with my Mom to the closest "large town" and hit Tarjaaaay and Sam's. Found some stuff for Piper, a few outfits and some school supplies she needed, she won't be home until about 2 days before school starts, so I do quite a bit of the shopping without her, luckily, I know her taste! I was hoping to find a sports bra, but evidently fat chics aren't supposed to exercise.  The couple I did find were not supportive at all, I could tell without even trying them on! I think at some point I'm going to have to bite the bullet and shell out $40 or so..ugh.

Aimee- I hope you have a wonderful time at Disney!! Looking forward to seeing you around more when school starts. 

Jane- I'm so sorry you're not feeling well.  Hoping you'll wake up feeling better tomorrow and that it will start an upward trend!

Tracking-

Breakfast- Yogurt
Lunch- Whopper Jr 1/2 bun, no cheese, no mayo, & apple fries.
Dinner- LF eggrolls, grapes.
Snacks- WW choccy chip cookie, string cheese, leftover crab cake.
Calories- 1438 (1440-1790)

July 30th- Done!

Breakfast- Subway Western egg white w/ spinach & tomato.
Lunch- 
Dinner- Five Guys Little cheeseburger- no mayo, 1/2 order of small fries.
Snacks- Mini cheese croissant, grapes, FF pringles, 1 biscoff cookie.

I couldn't resist when my mom offered five guys..lol. I comforted myself with the thought I used to get the regular sized cheeseburger and eat a small fry by myself! I may snack on something to get up to 1400, but I doubt it.

Cals- 1173 (1440-1790)
July 31st- Done!


----------



## bunkkinsmom

Lots and lots of organizing to do at the studio today.  Lots and lots.  Only down -0.6 this week.  I had a very tough weekend in the food department.  We did the "Soul Picnic" concert this weekend and my best friend is the manager at the TGIFridays right down the road from there.  Even though it's in Cary and that's like only an hour from me, we don't see each other much.  So breakfast at home, lunch at Bojangles, dinner at Fridays, and late night at Fridays makes for a very HEAVY Saturday!!!  I guess I should be happy about the .6 !

At any rate, walked 1.7 already today, so this week should be better!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Good Morning all!

I am back from the month of July being on the road, eating out, eating food I do not make at camp and eating on the road.SC was great, Treyner is moved in and I am excited to have my life back to normal this month!!!  I miss you guys terrible!

News:  I am joining WW today with my sister.  I have bounced in and out of WW a total of 3 times in this journey over the past 12 years but never for more than a few months.  I always felt that I liked the face to face accountability and support but never felt like I learned a lot about foods and so often ate poorly but within my points.  I know they are changing up that and focusing on better foods to maximize the points vs. 10 candy bars and 2 beers for example.

I will see what has all changed but might still track my food for awhile on Sparkpeople to keep my eyes open to what amounts I am eating and what makes up the food I eat.  I also think it will be interesting to see how much the recommendations differ for the conversion of points to calories/protein/carbs etc..

When I say I am joining with my sister, she is also joining this week but we are probably not going at the same place or time.  Just something we can support each other with when we talk and see one another.  

*We are on page 200 today, so I will start our 2nd chapter after all the weights are in tom.  I am excited to keep the momentum going and continue to grow this band of Skinny Island groupies.  To see changes in those like me who have yet to figure out their why and hit their stride with continual downward scale numbers, to cheer on those who are nearing their goal and just overall continue to be the supportive group of amazing people that makes us so unique.

Since I hope to see many more chapters to come, I tried to think of a way to honor those that set the bar high here.  Not only in weight loss but as importantly in morale, attitude, support towards others and an acceptance of everyone's flaws as well as strengths.  I will send a pm to the "Castaway of the Chapter" and ask that person to write a message to the group and any new people who might choose to join."  Their message will be posted within the introductory post of the new chapter.

Since this is not "my" thread but ours, I would like your input.  When you send me your weights today, if you would also send a suggestion along as to who you would like to nominate for "Castaway of the Chapter" I would love to count your vote in! 

I have deleted my inbox so send me your weights!  Today is the end of the first three week challenge on percent of body weight loss!  I will post results tom!

*


----------



## pipersmom

Good morning all! I am -3.4 for the week!! It makes up for the last couple of weeks, for sure! Been out to do my walk this morning and finally made a personal goal to get to the end of the 3rd road I turn off on! It's 4 miles and I made it in an hour..woohoo. I think I'm going to be in a great mood all day. 

Emily- I would say the .6 is awesome, all things considered. Your body will catch up as long as you put the effort in!  Hope you have a great day at the studio.


----------



## tebi73

I keep forgetting to do the weigh-in thing on Mondays until I get to work and see that everyone is posting their +/- for the week.  Maybe it's because deep down inside I'm afraid to step on that scale!

Anyway, here's my tracking for the weekend.

Friday, July 30th
Bfast: 1 c. Cheerios w/ 6 oz. 2% Milk
Lunch: Taco Bell Chicken Burrito, McDonald's Snack Size Fruit & Walnut Salad w/o walnuts
Dinner: Beefaroni Mini-cup, Ham Sandwich

Total Cals:  1450

Saturday, July 31st
Bfast: Planters Nut-rition Bar
Lunch:  Cracker Barrel Chicken & Rice w/ Carrots
Dinner: Ham Sandwich, Spaghettios
Snack: Cheetos

Total Cals: 1578

Sunday, August 1
Bfast:  None
Lunch: 1/2 Chicken Cheesesteak Sub w/ fries from local restaurant
Dinner: 1/2 slice Little Caesers Pizza, Handful of Chips w/ 1 tbsp. french onion dip, 1 square of birthday cake

Total Cals: 1700ish

*JULY 30TH DONE
JULY 31ST DONE
AUGUST 1ST DONE*


----------



## stayhomemom77

Yay!!     Dawn's back!  Welcome back Dawn, we missed you!!

I had a very busy week last week.   I was too busy to exercise properly  so I was terribly low on exercise points and I was worried that it would have an adverse affect on my weight loss.  I weighed in on Thursday and didn't see any change on the scale so I wasn't expecting much this morning.  I figured I'd see half a pound, if I was lucky. 

I stepped on my new scale with a sense of trepidation...despite being well within my points for the week, that McDonalds/chips day was haunting my thoughts and I was sure the scale would stick it's tongue out at me with a "sorry, sucka...you still fat!!"

I almost fell over when the scale read 235.9!! 

I hopped off and then on again two more times just to be sure the weight was accurate but the number never changed.  

That mean I am down 1.9 pounds this week!!  It also means that I have lost 25 pounds...and I have achieved the first goal for Stage One!!  And it was in just 10 short weeks!!

If I don't win the magnet...I can honestly say...I couldn't care less.  I am SO happy with my results for this week, for the last three weeks in fact that I feel like a winner no matter the outcome of our friendly contest.

I'm sorry to hear that you're not feeling well Jane...best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Great job Amanda and Emily.  

Dawn, I hope WW works for you this time around.  I sure enjoy it and it's been working really, really well for me so I wish you the same (or better success) once you begin!!


----------



## officereg

So I am happy to report that I am down 3 pounds since last week.  What a relief!  It has been a rough week (including an elephant ear)  I am 3lbs away from my first goal and 43lbs away from my goal weight.  I know that I will get there, and I know it will before Christmas, I worry about keeping it off.  I have been on this rollercoaster two additional times, and each time I get too relaxed and gain most if not all back.


----------



## bunkkinsmom

Today's recap:

1.7 miles walked

Breakfast:  Special K Granola
Lunch:  Roast Beef lunch meat sandwich w/ LF Provolone
Dinner:  KFC Grilled Breast with biscuit and 2 sides

Total: 1538


----------



## pipersmom

Congrats to all the losers!

Dawn- Welcome back an great job trying WW again! We've missed you too!

Good day yesterday. I got out last night and walked another two miles. Hoping it will clear off today so I can get back in the pool! This morning I tried day 1 of C25K..at least I thought I was..I had the interval wrong and was doing 2 min walk/1 minute jog instead of 90 sec walk. That's all right, it still killed me, and I was a little miffed when I saw it burned less cals than the 4 mile walk I did yesterday. I think part of my problem is that I have always hated running. I'm not sure what I'm going to do going forward.

Tracking-
Breakfast- Yogurt
Lunch- 96% lean burger, sammie thin, broccoli, baked cheetos.
Dinner- Salad & LC Shrimp Alfredo.
Snacks- Grapes, granola thin, LF ice cream.

Cals- 1666 (1440-1790)


----------



## Dizneydawn

pipersmom said:


> Good morning all! I am -3.4 for the week!! It makes up for the last couple of weeks, for sure! Been out to do my walk this morning and finally made a personal goal to get to the end of the 3rd road I turn off on! It's 4 miles and I made it in an hour..woohoo. I think I'm going to be in a great mood all day.
> That is sooo awesome!!!!





tebi73 said:


> I keep forgetting to do the weigh-in thing on Mondays until I get to work and see that everyone is posting their +/- for the week.  Maybe it's because deep down inside I'm afraid to step on that scale!
> I know how you feel and yet look at your tracking!  You go girl!!





stayhomemom77 said:


> Yay!!     Dawn's back!  Welcome back Dawn, we missed you!!
> I feel like I am so out of the loop!  Trying to get back and read all about your lives while I was gone!  I need a cheat sheet!
> 
> I almost fell over when the scale read 235.9!!
> WHOO HOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Dawn, I hope WW works for you this time around.  I sure enjoy it and it's been working really, really well for me so I wish you the same (or better success) once you begin!!


Thanks - I will ask you questions when I get them! I am excited about the accountability to a face to face group and trying some healthier recipes!


officereg said:


> I am 3lbs away from my first goal and 43lbs away from my goal weight.


YOu bring tears to my eyes I am sooo proud!!


bunkkinsmom said:


> Today's recap:
> 
> 1.7 miles walked


Great job on the exercise and by the way....WELCOME!!!!! 


pipersmom said:


> This morning I tried day 1 of C25K..at least I thought I was..I had the interval wrong and was doing 2 min walk/1 minute jog instead of 90 sec walk. That's all right, it still killed me, and I was a little miffed when I saw it burned less cals than the 4 mile walk I did yesterday. I think part of my problem is that I have always hated running. I'm not sure what I'm going to do going forward.
> Me too yet I know if I accomplished it I would be really proud of myself!



I am still missing a ton of weights!  Sending out PM"s today and I know there are many on vacay still as well so it may be sparse this week!!!  

My first WW mtg went well.  There were a few others there that were re-joiners too so it made me feel better.  Lot's of talk on good food vs empty points .

Got some cucumbers out of the garden and staked the heck out of a bunch of tomato plants.  Next year I plan on having a bigger garden for sure!

Hope you all have a great day! 

QOTD:

If you could have any super power what would it be and why?


----------



## stitchfan23

Hi everyone,
Just got home from a ball tourney and a couple of days at the cottage.  I weighed in this morning and did not like what I saw at all.  It says that I am +4.4lbs!  I KNOW this is not right but I have to take it this week.  I ate mostly well all week and I drank my water especially while watching the ball games but I must have been dehydrated because I drank 4 litres of water yesterday (and could have drunk more) but only went to the bathroom three times the whole day.  I am sure most of it is water weight but I can't argue with the wii (well I can but it won't make a difference).  It's off to drink more water and  today.

Dawn I will get the magnet ready for you!


----------



## tebi73

So, football season started yesterday for Malachi.  That means practice on Mon-Fri from 6pm-8pm until school starts and then M, T & Th after school starts. Plus, we've got to fit 2 days of Taekwondo in there somewhere too.  Which means lots of sitting around and late nights for us.  Maybe I can take my tennis shoes and walk the trail @ the high school while he is at practice.  I hate leaving him by himself for 2 hrs. though.  He's soooo accident prone!  He really has to watch his weight right now or he's not gonna make weigh-ins.  Max weight for them is 130 and he was 120 @ the doctor's office last week.  Hopefully the extra exercise at football will help him burn some extra calories.  

Tracking for yesterday...

Monday, August 2nd
Bfast:  Slim Fast Chocolate Shake
Lunch:  1/2 order Teriyaki Chicken & Shrimp w/ rice and those yummy sweet carrots from the japanese place
Dinner:  Turkey Sandwich, 1/2 can of spaghettio's
Snack:  apple

Total Cals:  1368

*AUGUST 2ND DONE*


----------



## Dizneydawn

I just plugged in my food at WW online and I LOOOVE it! So much easier than SparkPeople and 99% of the foods I was going to enter is there so not so much typing!  

I looked at WW/Sparkpeople and compared the two.  Based on the average that WW = 50 calories per point...It was dead in the middle of what Spark People recommended. 

I never used the online tools before and really like how user friendly it is.

Ok - off to clean some more.  Amazing how dirty a house can get when you are gone for over a month!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Heather:  Sorry to hear about the depressing weigh in.  I had that same problem the week we went to the zoo with the whole dehydration thing (although to a lesser degree).  Once my sodium levels stabilized, I was able to balance out the water weight and things went back to normal for the following week.  Hoping this happens quickly for you too!!

Dawn:  Isnt ww online the best??  I just LOVE plugging everything into the computer and having it do the tracking for me.  So easy and so effective!!   Im glad youre loving it too.

Personal Update:  Were going to Niagara Falls tomorrow morning and staying overnight so Ill have 48 hours of food on the go.  I am packing food for both breakfasts and tomorrows lunch but we are thinking Rain Forest Café for dinner tomorrow (yikes!!) and probably fast food junk for lunch and dinner on Thursday.  Weve never been to the RFCany suggestions on what to get??


----------



## Dizneydawn

stayhomemom77 said:


> Heather:  Sorry to hear about the depressing weigh in.  I had that same problem the week we went to the zoo with the whole dehydration thing (although to a lesser degree).  Once my sodium levels stabilized, I was able to balance out the water weight and things went back to normal for the following week.  Hoping this happens quickly for you too!!
> Great advice for her!  I think I drank a gallon of water yesterday because and still feel dehydrated with the heat levels here!
> 
> Personal Update:  Were going to Niagara Falls tomorrow morning and staying overnight so Ill have 48 hours of food on the go.  I am packing food for both breakfasts and tomorrows lunch but we are thinking Rain Forest Café for dinner tomorrow (yikes!!) and probably fast food junk for lunch and dinner on Thursday.  Weve never been to the RFCany suggestions on what to get??



Ahemmm...I know the original owners of the RFC and the first one was at the Mall of America 20 minutes away!  They looked like loons trying to staple ivy and leaves in their apartment while designing their idea for how to make it real looking!

I always get a pasta dish (Rasta Pasta w/ bowtie pasta) they make - enough to split for sure a bit spicy but not bad at all.  Their burgers are good I hear as well and I love their Caesar salad.  They used to make a fantastic deep friend PB&J dusted with powder sugar but alas...that is long gone.

VOLCAAAAANO for dessert to split for sure!


----------



## stayhomemom77

Thanks Dawn!!

The kids are so psyched to try the volcano!!


----------



## mstinson14

hi i have gone way down hill and am ready to recommit   i have just gotten off a disney cruise and while on vacation i avalanched to over 300 lbs (how's that for a birthday present!)  i am ready to do whatever it takes


----------



## Dizneydawn

mstinson14 said:


> hi i have gone way down hill and am ready to recommit   i have just gotten off a disney cruise and while on vacation i avalanched to over 300 lbs  please help



Like I said...let us know what we can do but as I know from experience...weight is something that will come off when YOU are ready, not any of us.  You are young and that is good.  You are young and that scares the heck out of me for you because I know how much harder it is to loose weight when you get older and I do not want you facing this weight at 40.

It is a life change and you have to be ready to say goodbye to the life that lead you here.  For me, that is way harder to do than simply knowing I needed to do something different.  I am a creature of habit and I am lazy.  What I knew and how I lived was easy.  The unknown and doing something different requires mental work and physical work and that is hard.  I can't just order the regular at MCD's.  

I have to think about what I am putting in my mouth and I can't fool myself that I can start tomorrow because the reality is I am almost 40 and there are no guarantees of how many tomorrows God is going to give me when I do not take advantage of today.

We are here for you but you have to be here for yourself Megan and we will work WITH you!!!!


----------



## bunkkinsmom

On my way to the beach for a couple of days.  I promise I will try to work out and eat right while I'm gone.  I promise.


----------



## pipersmom

Welcome back, Megan!

Dawn- Very cool that the WW website sounds so user friendly.

Allison- Sounds like you're going to be busy, busy, busy! Don't forget to let yourself come first sometimes. 

Julie & Emily- Hope you enjoy your mini-vacations!

Good day here yesterday, hit the pool and got some exercise during the afternoon, then went to have dinner with my Mom. Got my walk in this morning already, but it was like walking in a sauna...so gross!

Tracking-
Breakfast- Egg beater omelette w/ lean ham and FF cheddar, 100 cal english muffin, peach.
Lunch- LC Beef Tips Dijon.
Dinner- Pulled chicken, cran-raspberry sauce, bun, salad.
Snacks- Kashi cookie, yogurt, granola thin, shortcake w/ blueberries & peaches.

Cals- 1488 (1440-1790)
Aug 3rd- Done!


----------



## Dizneydawn

Here are the results from this weeks weigh in!!!

Slim numbers reporting but that is cause 1/2 the Castaways are on vacay!!!

I am going to use WW scale weigh in for Mondays from here on out.  I know it will be a bit different since my original weight I use for here was my home scale and neked...but eventually it will even out and then head down!

Dis Name		Name			Total Loss
Dizneydawn		Dawn			up 2.4
Stitchfan23		Heather			-14.7
Stacybaeasm		Stacy			X
MulanUSAF		Leen			X
gellybean		Aimee			X
Leash		Alicia			X
MNdisneygirl		Sheree			X
luvsJack		Sharon			X
PixiePlanner		Jessica			X
Shellabell		Michelle			-13.9
ski_mom		Becky			X
eliz 991		Elizabeth			X
Hanutedmansionmommna		Michele			-4
Duchie		Barb			-38.3
Mom2Faith		Amy			X
tlenzendorf		Tricia			-6.3
CrabbyyetLovable		Amy			X
albertamommyof4		Tammy			-23
2 eagle mom		Jane			X
njcarita		Cary			X
zoegirl		Bree			X
officereg		Sara			-28
Octoberbeauty		Sherry			X
Scrappy_Tink		Kelly			X
pipersmom		Amanda			24.2
stayhomemom77		Julie			-25.1
adnilele		Danielle			X
anna114		Anna			X
graciejane		Grace			X
pwmitch237		Patrick			X
mstinson14		Megan			up 14
zela		Zela			X
GaRain		Lara			X
Tricia1972		Tricia			X
bunkkinsmom	Emily				-0.6

*	Total Loss 161.4*


BTW - the new Chapter will be starting soon!  I will post here the link when done!!!


----------



## tebi73

Tracking for yesterday...

Tuesday, August 3rd
Bfast: Slim Fast Chocolate Shake, Apple
Lunch: McDonald's McDouble, 12 oz. Strawberry Banana Smoothie
Dinner: Burger King Chicken Sandwich (no mayo), small fries
Snack: Snickers 90 Cal. Ice Cream Bar

Total Cals: 1665

*AUGUST 3RD DONE*


----------



## arilvdc

Sooo....I haven't been able to exercise since saturday.   The reason?  I got my Depo shot, (I've been on it before, and this was my second one this time) and I had and allergic reaction to it!  We had previously decided to take my godson to Disneyland, so after we left the doctor's we picked him up.  It was HOT (well not florida hot, but hot for here!) and I thought at first I had heat rash, but it was really really itchy.  So then I thought I was having an allergic reaction from our laundry soap, and I rewashed all the laundry I had done, and I took a bath in my soothing milk.  My rash still itched and it started spreading all over!  My boyfriend was the one who pointed out that it started close to the injection site, and was the most concentrated around that.  

I called the doctor, and they basically said there's nothing they can do. I can't take benadryl at work anymore because I was starting to make mistakes and fall asleep.  I feel like I'm going to have this rash until the shot wears off in three months!  I don't know what to do, and I'm supposed to be leaving for my wonderful, awesome birthday trip on the 18th.  How can my trip be awesome if I'm all rashy and itchy?  

I guess the silver lining is that my weight is exactly the same.


----------



## pwmitch237

Hey guys, sorry I haven't been on here lately, but I start school next Monday, so I'm super busy.


Food Tracking:



Friday, July 30, 2010:
Breakfast: Cheerios (240)
Lunch: Popcorn (100)
Dinner: Snapple (180)/Tilapia (160)/Thai Chicken (290)/Sushi (280)
Exercise: NONE

Saturday, July 31, 2010
Breakfast: Cheerios (240)
Lunch: Popcorn (100)
Dinner: Chicken/Mashed Potatoes/Pretzles/Fruit (300)
Snack: Venti DCCF (NF Milk, NO W/C) (350)
Exercise: None


Sunday, August 1, 2010
Breakfast: Cheerios (240)/Snapple (160)
Lunch: Subway Sandwich
Dinner: Jamablaya/Pizza Rolls/Bagel Bites
Snack: Popcorn
Exercise: NONE 

Monday, August 2, 2010
Breakfast: Cheerios (240)/Frappacino (200)
Lunch: Sonic #1 with Tater Tots & a Diet Coke
Dinner: Pizza
Snack: None
Exercise: Bike/S-Mast/Arc-Trainer/Calf Rotations

Tuesday, August 3, 2010
Breakfast: Cheerios
Lunch: Pizza
Dinner: Spaghetti
Dinner: Pizza
Exercise: Tubing

Wednesday, August 4, 2010
Breakfast:  Cheerios
Lunch: Crawfish Pasta
Dinner:  Burger
Snack: Popcorn
Exercise: None 


Junior Year's just around the corner...I'm excited for this year as I'm taking some cool classes...but I'm kinda nervous because my schedule is not good. Oh well.


July 30 DONE! Veggies Done!
July 31 DONE! Veggies Done!
August 1 DONE! Veggies DONE!
August 2 DONE! Veggies DONE!
August 3 DONE! Veggies DONE!
August 4 DONE! Veggies DONE!


as a bonus... I got on the scale the other day, and I was under 190. Which means I've lost over 50 pounds.......YAHOO!


"I cannot build DESIRE, you must find your own PURPOSE." - Jillian Michaels.


----------



## 2_Eagle_Mom

Hi everyone,

Sorry for being MIA for the weekend and most of the week. Im feeling better, but I finally bit the bullet and made an appt for a physical on Monday.  Im so tired of being tired, having a really hard time losing any weight no matter what I try and Im worried that I might be starting the big M. I emailed my doctor and asked if there were any blood tests that I could take before we met so we could discuss the results. I had the blood draw this morning and Ive already gotten some of the results (Kaiser posts results as soon as they are done). Mostly the numbers are in the lower of the normal range except for my Ferritin levels are 5 when normal is 22  291. Apparently that means that my body isnt processing the protein that binds to iron. Looks like Ill probably be taking some iron supplements. Im hoping that its that simple of a fix and Ill have more energy and be able to put more into working out than I have lately.

My weight has been all over the boards lately. I'm up but honestly I don't remember what I was last week (my tracker is at work). I was doing well and actually got down to my lowest and now its starting to creep back up.  Im trying to control my calories, but Im once again back to being lax about tracking.  I do really well at work (mostly) but then I get home and this past week Ive been too tired to even turn on the computer.

I really need to make it a priority and just do it. I do my best when Im checking daily and know that I have to post my food log. As Velma Kelly (or was it the other lead?) said from Chicago I just cant do it alone and you all have been a great support and I just need to keep up my part of the bargin.

Work related ramble  feel free to skip 
Right now I cant for the life of me remember who was asking about when you know its time to switch jobs.  Im starting to wonder that myself. Im having a hard time at work lately. I dont know if Im just not happy because Im not really doing the job that I was hired for (due to layoffs my co-worker and I are now doing someone elses job in addition to our normal duties because our normal duties have been reduced). Does that make sense? Im a meeting planner and because we arent doing as many events we have taken over the recognition awards for the company. I like the processing of the awards but I just dont feel like Im good at the strategic part of that particular job. For instance, my boss asked us to come up with some e-cards that people could send to co-workers for a specific project. I really worked hard on trying to match the specific goals/qualities that they were trying to focus on and she just told me today that I needed to go back to the drawing board because they werent what she was looking for.  Im just not that type of thinker and she says this is supposed to stretch me, no what it is doing is making me feel stupid. Ok, rant/ramble over. Like I said I may be starting Menopause so maybe it is hormones that are making me feel stupid.  Just not a good time with mid-year reviews coming next week.


----------



## bunkkinsmom

2-Eagle-Mom, I TOTALLY understand your work rant.  I was just let go from Starbucks after over 6 years.  I knew it was coming, the company has changed so much, and most people would've left before I did.  But frankly with the economy, I knew that they would find a reason to get rid of me and I knew it wouldn't be a good one.  And I really need the unemployment (that' kind of sad, but I do).  My family is super supportive and right now I am on a one night 3 generation girl trip with my mom!  Companies all over are changing a lot, my friend Lalo is leaving TGIFridays after 16 years!

So tracking for yesterday:

Breakfast:  Granola cereal and nonfat milk  210
Lunch:  Bojangles Chicken Biscuit  450
Dinner:  Shrimp and Tasso Ham pasta in a Cajun Cream Sauce, Dinner Roll
               (no idea the calorie count, but I didn't eat it all, and I could've!)

Exercise:  Ocean play and pool work 
     I am actually sore from this a little!  It's been YEARS since I've been in a pool, and longer with the ocean.


----------



## Dizneydawn

arilvdc said:


> My boyfriend was the one who pointed out that it started close to the injection site, and was the most concentrated around that.
> 
> How can my trip be awesome if I'm all rashy and itchy?


Did you call a different Doc?  Just because he/she does not know of something that will work, does not mean it does not exist.  I might even suggest a dermatologist - someone who specializes in skin will have more experience.

We have a tub of ointment Baylor got when he was burned that helps with itches/bugbites/sunburn/burns and almost everything short of the bubonic plague.  It is a miracle worker - called Silvadine and priceybut there are others.

I am wondering if something topical can help - what about Benadryl non drowsy?  I hope it gets better for you soon!


pwmitch237 said:


> Hey guys, sorry I haven't been on here lately, but I start school next Monday, so I'm super busy.
> This seems cruel to me.  Isn't August 9th beyond early?  When do you get out in May/June?  My kids go back Aug 30th and that is early - usually never before Labor Day here.
> 
> as a bonus... I got on the scale the other day, and I was under 190. Which means I've lost over 50 pounds.......YAHOO!
> 
> GREAT JOB!!!!!
> "I cannot build DESIRE, you must find your own PURPOSE." - Jillian Michaels.


I love this quote because it fits so many other arenas in our lives as well.


2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sorry for being MIA for the weekend and most of the week. Im feeling better, but I finally bit the bullet and made an appt for a physical on Monday.  Im hoping that its that simple of a fix and Ill have more energy and be able to put more into working out than I have lately.
> I hope so as well for you!!!!  Not fun being tired all the time at all!
> 
> For instance, my boss asked us to come up with some e-cards that people could send to co-workers for a specific project. I really worked hard on trying to match the specific goals/qualities that they were trying to focus on and she just told me today that I needed to go back to the drawing board because they werent what she was looking for.


I just went through something like this with Treyner this year in an art class.  One of his art teachers had a project that she had  a specific ideal in mind for.  You were supposed to take 2 pictures that had nothing to do with one another and draw them united.  (Example - a Jewish young man in a plane holding his immigration pics and out the plane window you see the Statue of Liberty.)  These were two actual photographs so you had to show her them so she knew they did exist and then combine them to make a new meaning.  Treyner brought her like 9 different ideas, she had him rough sketch them and then said, "No, not what I was thinking."  He was ready to quit his major after her because he felt like if he can't get even a concept in a class, how will he handle the actual job.

So finally one pleased her and he had 2 days to draw it rather than the 2 weeks he should have.  I get that for him in his field, there will be clients who he needs to figure out what they want if they do not have the words to utilize to get him to that point easily.  But she is a teacher and should have the vocabulary and when you have a student asking you for help, saying please explain more what you are looking for and all she says is, "I am not sure but that is not it," all he wanted to do was throttle her by the end.  

Anywayyy....if I was asked to come up with a budget for a company party  when I was hired to make hallmark e-cards, I would be fired.  That is not how my brain works.  I would be fired within a week.  We all have different talents and that is why we went into one field of work not another.  With all these job cuts and new combines, it is a wonder anyone can do a job role when it is always evolving.

If you want - I will try and help with card ideas...that is more up my alley than anything.  Send me a PM anytime. 


bunkkinsmom said:


> 2-Eagle-Mom, I TOTALLY understand your work rant.  I was just let go from Starbucks after over 6 years. I hope you find something better just as soon as you are ready!!!
> Exercise:  Ocean play and pool work
> I am actually sore from this a little!  It's been YEARS since I've been in a pool, and longer with the ocean.


 It is isn't it!!!  Charleston was awesome and I love the exercise in the water!!


----------



## stitchfan23

I'm here, just really busy.  I am reading everyday but just not posting as much.  I was really proud of myself this morning.  I completely fell off the wagon last night but picked myself up this morning and started again.  We have a ravine near us that is pretty steep.  I walked over and climbed up and down the hill twice.  Doesn't sound like much but it just about killed me.  I was so happy that I had done it until I realized that I still had to walk home. 



> Sorry for being MIA for the weekend and most of the week. Im feeling better, but I finally bit the bullet and made an appt for a physical on Monday. Im so tired of being tired, having a really hard time losing any weight no matter what I try and Im worried that I might be starting the big M. I emailed my doctor and asked if there were any blood tests that I could take before we met so we could discuss the results. I had the blood draw this morning and Ive already gotten some of the results (Kaiser posts results as soon as they are done). Mostly the numbers are in the lower of the normal range except for my Ferritin levels are 5 when normal is 22  291. Apparently that means that my body isnt processing the protein that binds to iron. Looks like Ill probably be taking some iron supplements. Im hoping that its that simple of a fix and Ill have more energy and be able to put more into working out than I have lately.



I am really happy to hear that you are going to the dr.  I had similar symptums (I can't spell) 7 or 8 years ago and basically had a breakdown before hubby forced me to see my dr.  My problems were caused by very heavy and prolonged women's issues.  I couldn't even walk up a flight of stairs without having to rest half way up.  I was diagnossed with servere iron deficent amemia.  People who hear this mistake it for general anemia but it is very serious and can lead to major health issues.  It took me 6 months of weekly iron injections plus daily iron pills to start to feel better and about another 6 months to be back to normal.  I really hope this is not what you have but please get things checked out ASAP.


----------



## Duchie

Hey everyone!  I've been here, but with company in town just had time to read.  So now it's catch-up time.



Dizneydawn said:


> I just plugged in my food at WW online and I LOOOVE it! So much easier than SparkPeople and 99% of the foods I was going to enter is there so not so much typing!



I love the online tools!  I like how you can create meals and foods, then it just makes it simpler to enter the next time around.  After I while, I'm getting pretty good at guessing point count on new things as well.  I think this is where WW has helped me the most - by making me aware of the nutritional "cost" of food, if that makes any sense.



bunkkinsmom said:


> On my way to the beach for a couple of days.  I promise I will try to work out and eat right while I'm gone.  I promise.



OK, but still have fun!  



pwmitch237 said:


> Hey guys, sorry I haven't been on here lately, but I start school next Monday, so I'm super busy.
> 
> as a bonus... I got on the scale the other day, and I was under 190. Which means I've lost over 50 pounds.......YAHOO!



Wow, that is early for starting back to school.  My kiddos don't go back until the 23rd.  I wish they started earlier, but not quite as early as you.  And I'm so proud of your loss!    Keep up the good work!



2_Eagle_Mom said:


> Work related ramble  feel free to skip
> Right now I cant for the life of me remember who was asking about when you know its time to switch jobs.  Im starting to wonder that myself. Im having a hard time at work lately. I dont know if Im just not happy because Im not really doing the job that I was hired for (due to layoffs my co-worker and I are now doing someone elses job in addition to our normal duties because our normal duties have been reduced). Does that make sense? Im a meeting planner and because we arent doing as many events we have taken over the recognition awards for the company. I like the processing of the awards but I just dont feel like Im good at the strategic part of that particular job. For instance, my boss asked us to come up with some e-cards that people could send to co-workers for a specific project. I really worked hard on trying to match the specific goals/qualities that they were trying to focus on and she just told me today that I needed to go back to the drawing board because they werent what she was looking for.  Im just not that type of thinker and she says this is supposed to stretch me, no what it is doing is making me feel stupid. Ok, rant/ramble over. Like I said I may be starting Menopause so maybe it is hormones that are making me feel stupid.  Just not a good time with mid-year reviews coming next week.



Hey Jane  Sorry it's been so rough for you.  Hopefully you'll feel better after talking to your doctor and finding a simple solution.

As for your work situation, been there.  I agree with what Dawn said on this completely.  A few years ago a friend of mine contacted me.  She was starting up her own event planning business and wanted to know if Id be interested in joining her team.  I told her I loved the idea (its one of my talents  you should see some of the kids birthday parties Ive put together).  I cautioned her that I was not a salesman at all  she was someone who could sell anything (one of her talents) so I told her that if she sold them, Id plan them.  I also said I didnt want to do weddings.  Fast forward a few months and I find myself in a position where Im trying to sell our services to clients AND planning a wedding because one of our planners quit.  I spoke to her again and told her that this wasnt a good fit for me.  She said, Hon, I know you can do this if you just stretch yourself a little bit.  Um, no, not when every single aptitude test Ive ever taken in my life advised me to stay away from sales.  It was a total disaster!  The company eventually kind of fell apart.  There were many reasons for it (economy, bad business management, personal issues, etc.) and I was always disappointed that I didnt get to do what I was really good at.


----------



## Dizneydawn

*NEW CHAPTER IS UP!!!!  PLease go there to continue this journey!!! 

Something new..BTW - if you can pm me a pic of you and a 3-4 sentence describing your journey/ success so far/plan you follow and intro about you...I will post them on our roll call post!*

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2526079


----------



## tlenzendorf

Ok, confession time, I have fallen off the band wagon and HARD, too...

We have less than 4 weeks until we leave for Vegas and I'm really disappointed in myself.  I am nowhere close to where I KNOW I could be.  I am getting back on the band wagon with exercise and diet NOW.  There is a good chance I could lose 10 pounds before we go and that wuold make me happy.

With the puppies its like having 2 newborns.  Its easier to just eat crappy and deal than it is to eat healthy and run and work out.  we have another 5k that we are doing as a group thru work coming up Sept 26 and I NEED to get moving.  I am bound and determined to be able to run it in less than 30 minutes.

Time to go, Harley just peed on the floor


----------



## zoegirl

Um hello  My name is Bree and I've been a total slacker loser not keeping up with posting on this thread for weeks and weeks now.  
I have no excuse, just been busy, not turning on my computer, reading books instead. Actually I've been holding a book in one hand & eating chips with the other. I've re-gained several of the 18 pounds I lost...oh well no worries, it's just back on the old band wagon right? I know the tools to use to get them off, just need (and have done so) to re-commit.

I'm going to just try to jump back in and catch up with everyone along the way.....I'm so far behind.....

~b~


----------

